# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) >  A quoi jouez-vous là tt de suite maintenant ? A recommencer X-com, un ouragan.

## znokiss

L'ancien ayant atteint sa limite, on repart pour un tour.

De mon côté, après avoir fini et bien aimé malgré ses tares le beau *Metro Last Light*, je m'attaque aux missions DLC inclues quand je l'ai acheté. 

C'est sympa, j'aime beaucoup. On découvre de nouveaux points de vue sur l'histoire, un autre regard, d'autres persos... Par exemple : 

- La mission de la snipeuse qui couvre Artyom tout au début du jeu. Mouais, c'est vite torché mais allez, c'est sympa de jouer une femme, et de voir Artyom gambader au loin.

- *Pavel* : j'ai bien aimé jouer cette raclure qui aime titiller au couteau. Ça reste de l'infiltration classique en base nazie mais pour une fois, y'a vraiment plusieurs chemins et façon de faire. Puis y'a des clés à chopper pour ouvrir des coffres forts, c'est sympa. Et la fin dans Venise m'a fait marrer avec ses cabines de strip-tease au rabais...  :^_^: 

- *Khan*. Excellent ! Alors c'est une des plus linéaire au début, on ne fait que suivre Khan, justement. Puis d'un coup, grâce à une bonne astuce scénaristique (et une bouteille de Vodka), on joue Khan et sa mission de la mort. Beau segment d'histoire qui donne un nouvel éclairage intéressant sur le perso. 

- *Hans*. Vous voyez le combat de la fin contre la horde

Spoiler Alert! 


du Reich et les soldats sur-entrainés

 ? Ben là on joue le camp d'en face, et c'est assez poilant. On se retrouve avec une armure de bourrin, un bon gros minigun ("c'est comme une tronçonneuse mais à distance" nous dit l'encyclo CPC du JV) et un putain de snipe Gauss avec les bobines de cuivre et tout. 
Ça m'a rappelé ça : 


On ajoute les coéquipiers qui hurlent des punchlines bien dans le ton du genre : 



Spoiler Alert! 


 - A mort les sous-hommes, ennemis du Reich
- Vous zallez crefer, cocos de merde (remember Rogue Warrior)
- Descend-les, Hans, ch'teu coufre.



Bref, c'est drôle un peu de jouer le gros méchant. Par contre, niveau gameplay, c'est limite du Tower Defense, faut résister à des vagues successives depuis une plateforme de 3m sur 4 et uniquement TUER TUER TUER ..! Je me suis d'ailleurs cassé les dents sur ce putain de boss de fin qui te one-shot aléatoirement et que tu peux n'avoir que sur un coup de moule, dixit un walkthrough que j'ai maté parce que je pensais avoir planté un truc mais en fait non. Faut juste courir et espérer que le prochain missile ne te tombe pas dessus. 
Bof sur la fin du coup. 

Bon, il m'en reste encore un peu, de ces missions additionnelles, j'attaque ça dès que je peux.

----------


## Herr Peter

De mon côté, je me refais *Dishonored*. Enfin pas entièrement, seulement les missions qui me donnent envie d'y rejouer. Et rapidement, je m'emmerde un jeu, parce que j'ai tellement retourné les maps dans tous les sens lors de mon 1er run, que les trucs qui j'ai raté la 1ère fois sont seulement quelques pièces égarées, ce genre de trucs. Mais le jeu reste super fun à faire (en particulier quand on joue Daud).

Vu que je m'ennuie un peu, je fais des conneries, et rapidement je me rends compte à quel point l'IA est débile parfois. Genre je lance un cadavre sur un garde qui patrouille dans une rue en contrebas, et ce dernier dit juste _""Hmmmmmm ?! Surement un rat, ils grouillent de partout."_  :^_^: 
Et ensuite il continue sa ronde comme si de rien n'était, en marchant sur le macchabée en prime.

Je trouve aussi le système du "je suis au-dessus de toi, donc invisible" beaucoup trop permissif; j'espère que dans Dishonored 2, les gardes penseront à lever la tête de temps en temps, et surtout à repérer un mec en pleine lumière, à 1m50 au-dessus de leur tronche.

Je suis eu peu méchant envers un de mes jeux favoris, mais qui aime bien châtie bien  ::):

----------


## Nono

*Deus Ex - Human Revolution*

Ce jeu fait que je me sens idiot. Je passe un temps fou à m'infiltrer au commissariat, à ramper dans des conduits, à hacker des ordis, à contourner des tas de flics pour remplir mes objectifs. Et en retournant à l'accueil, je me rends compte qu'en fait on pouvait baratiner un ex-collègue, qui nous autorise à circuler librement dans les locaux.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Deus Ex - Human Revolution*
> 
> Ce jeu fait que je me sens idiot. Je passe un temps fou à m'infiltrer au commissariat, à ramper dans des conduits, à hacker des ordis, à contourner des tas de flics pour remplir mes objectifs. Et en retournant à l'accueil, je me rends compte qu'en fait on pouvait baratiner un ex-collègue, qui nous autorise à circuler librement dans les locaux.
> 
> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2...d/d9/FUUUU.jpg


Héhéhéhé! Gniark-gniark!  ::happy2:: 

Gaffe, t'es pas sûr de réussir le dialogue avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'ex-collègue d'Adam Jensen

.

----------


## Aza

> Far Cry 4
> C'est très sympa, très joli, même si pour l'instant j'ai surtout l'impression de jouer à un simulateur de "Pêche, Chasse et Tradition"
> Par contre, c'est quoi cette flopée de marqueurs sur l'écran et la mini-carte. Je vois pas comment ca peut etre un jeu d'exploration vu qu'on t'indique même les merdes de trottoir à éviter.
> Rassurez-moi, faut tout désactiver?


Je l'ai commencé hier moi aussi. Vraiment magnifique graphiquement O_O

Pour les marqueurs, il y avait un mod sur le 3 qui désactivé tout ça, il me semble.

----------


## Nono

> Héhéhéhé! Gniark-gniark! 
> 
> Gaffe, t'es pas sûr de réussir le dialogue avec 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'ex-collègue d'Adam Jensen
> 
> .


Oui. J'ai "triché" en recommençant le discours trois fois. Si j'avais commencé ma mission en discutant avec lui, même avec un échec, j'en serais resté là, et j'aurais commencé à explorer. Mais là, comme j'avais exploré avant, et qu'il me restait un truc à faire, j'ai eu la flemme de retourner dans les conduits.

Note pour plus tard : discuter avant, s'infiltrer après.

----------


## Yves Signal

En ce moment je torche mon backlog comme jamais:

*Far Cry 4*
Le 3 mais avec du relief et du wingsuit partout. C'est vraiment une balade folle. Dommage que l'optimisation soit aussi daubée...

*Crypt of the Necrodancer*
Mélange des genre très délicat, mais néanmoins réussi. Les musiques sont folles, le jeu est difficile et je m'éclate comme un petit fou !

*Doorkickers*
Un puzzle game cauchemardesque qui essaie de se faire passer pour un jeu d'intervention tactique. La chasse aux étoiles est rude, la courbe de progression semble exponentielle.

*Endless Legend*
Un nouveau 4X dans mon backlog. Le jeu semble très riche, et bien parti pour détrôner Civilization dans mon petit coeur. En plus c'est Amplitude !

*Dungeon of the Endless*
On ne le présente plus. Je me régale comme jamais, c'est une vraie petite perle hardcore.

*Super Smash Bros WiiU*
Après avoir subi le lag des parties en ligne sur 3DS, je me lâche avec des canards sur la version WiiU, bien plus stable. Un pur régal, à condition de passer par le mumble cpc.

*Shovel Knight*
Enfant illégitime de Ducktales et Megaman, mon petit plaisir rétro-mytho du moment, c'est excellent.

*Shadow Warrior*
FPS bourrin et ultra-répétitif où l'on sabre plus que ce que l'on ne tire. Pas sûr de le finir celui-là.

*Batman Arkham Origins*
Bis repetita, un Arkham City 2, avec ce que ça implique de lassitude. Pas certain d'en voir le bout un jour.

*Deadlight*
Un sympathique jeu de zombies en 2d, avec une très jolie DA. Pas original pour un sou, mais très agréable à parcourir.

*MGS4*
Le mal-aimé, en relecture en ce moment. Rien à faire, je n'accroche pas à cet opus. Peu d'empathie pour le old-snake et les différents boss, des situations grotesques à n'en plus finir, une fan-fic qui a coûté des millions de dollars et mon admiration à Kojima.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Deadlight*
> Un sympathique jeu de zombies en 2d, avec une très jolie DA. Pas original pour un sou, mais très agréable à parcourir.


...très agréable à parcourir jusqu'à un certain point, malheureusement. Dingue ce que ce jeu m'aura fait rager d'ailleurs.

----------


## Yves Signal

Merde, serais-tu en train de me dire que ça se gâte ?

----------


## Herr Peter

Ouais, à cause d'un passage super tendu, dû à plusieurs choses, dont la maniabilité approximative du héro. Tu verras.

Mais bon t'es couillu, ça devrait passer au final  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Il y a une regle etrange qui s'est toujours impose d'elle-meme a chaque fois que je joue a un JRPG:
"Je finis toujours un JRPG en 2 temps"

A chaque fois, ca ne rate pas, il y a forcement un moment creux ou je vais delaisser le jeu pour passer a autre chose...et puis un jour, je me souviens que j'ai une partie en cours, je relance le jeu et tout d'un coup, les mecaniques de jeu ressurgissent, le gameplay redevient totalement accrocheur et je boucle l'histoire dans la foulee. Peut etre que c'est lie a la duree de vie de ce genre qui est tres souvent enorme (Meme Final Fantasy VI n'a pas deroge a cette regle, c'est dire ! )

En tout cas, c'est desormais au tour de *Disgaea Hours of Darkness * 



Alors, avant tout, ce jeu est un ovni !!!

D'entree de jeu, on nous balance a la gueule une ribambelle d'explications sur les mecaniques de jeu: Geo Pannel, Possibilite de balancer allies et ennemis sur le champ de bataille pour obtenir moulte effets, Item World, Parrainage des nouveaux persos, Tribunal, Jauge de Bonus, Specialistes, Examens de promotion, votes de lois,etc... On se sent totalement noye sous la tonne d'information alors qu'on a meme pas effectue le moindre combat.
Puis tres rapidement, on se rend compte qu'il suffit d'oublier tout ca et se contenter de foncer dans le tas pour avancer tranquillement dans les chapitres  :tired:  Ajouter a cela un scenario vraiment leger et pas du tout accrocheur, notre interet est uniquement maintenu grace a un univers reussie et bourre d'humour et surtout, des persos tres charismatiques aux voix vraiment bluffantes (je parles pour les voix anglaises)
Sauf qu'avec les sorties de ces derniers mois (Isaac, Grimrock II) et les soldes de Noel, j'ai laisse le jeu en plan vers les derniers chapitres

 

Et donc, ca ne rate pas, je relance le jeu ces derniers jours, je bute sur un gros pic de difficulte et je me decide a grinder un peu mes persos. Et la, comme par magie, tous les elements de gameplay s'imbriquent telles des pieces de puzzle devant mes yeux (bon en fait, c'est plutot grace a Gamefaqs  ::ninja::  )
Je file parrainer un nouveau personnage pour obtenir une magie interessant, je combats a plusieurs reprises dans l'Item World afin de booster le gain en EXP d'une armure, je retourne dans un ancien niveau ou les geo panels facilitent la fusion d'ennemis et le gain d'exp, les niveaux de mes persos explosent, j'utilise tout l'argent gagne pour investir dans du meilleur matos, je retourne passer plusieurs promotions afin de proposer une loi pour augmenter le niveau des monstres et recommencer ainsi tout le cycle de farm d'exp.
L'abus des mecaniques de jeu permet une liberte de gameplay impressionnante, il y a tellement de facons de gagner un combat ou faire progresser ses personnages  ::wub:: 
Du coup, je suis remonte a bloc et je suis meme en train delaisser Farcry 4 s'en m'en rendre compte pour experimenter tout plein de trucs dans Disgaea

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Ouais, à cause d'un passage super tendu, dû à plusieurs choses, dont la maniabilité approximative du héro. Tu verras.
> 
> Mais bon t'es couillu, ça devrait passer au final


De quel moment tu parles (avec spoiler  ::P:  ) ? J'ai passé tous les niveaux sans soucis.

----------


## machiavel24

> Ouais, à cause d'un passage super tendu, dû à plusieurs choses, dont la maniabilité approximative du héro. Tu verras.
> 
> Mais bon t'es couillu, ça devrait passer au final


Je vois très bien le passage. Un peu de persévérance et ça passe. La fin est proche.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je parle bien entendu du passer avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce putain d'hélico et de notre héro qui met 3 plombes à sauter une barrière.



Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul a voir laissé tomber à ce moment-là.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je parle bien entendu du passer avec 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce putain d'hélico et de notre héro qui met 3 plombes à sauter une barrière.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul a voir laissé tomber à ce moment-là.


J'ai en effet abandonné également à ce niveau, sous forme de magnifique ragequit

----------


## Cotopaxi

Je m'en souviens pas mais c'est bien possible.  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

Maudit PGM, brûle au paradis !  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vous avez bien fait d'arrêter, vers la fin, il y a un passage bien bien pire, un espèce de Super Meat Boy, mais avec 3sec d'input lag pour s'échapper d'une maison qui s'écroule...

Sinon, ayant fini les deux Walking Dead, je me décide sérieusement à tenter de finir*Alpha Protocol*, je vais surement passer le jeu en normal, et jouer un perso bourrin, afin de ne pas bloquer sur les boss (vu que c'est le soucis souligné là et là).

Je continue sur *The War of Mine*, qui tourne apparemment bien sur les tablettes windows tactile (le jeu doit gagner en maniabilité sur ce format), j'espère qu'il ne finira pas dans le topic des jeux abandonnés, tellement il est déprimant.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Maudit PGM, brûle au paradis !


Il a ptet été patché entre quand t'as joué et quand j'ai joué, aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Hachlath

Tenté Archeage, trouvé ça catastrophique dès les premières minutes  ::|:   (_avatar style préado, quêtes niveau zéro scénaristique, tout est laid, sans aucun sens, sa seule qualité est que les cartes sont immenses, mais immenses et remplies de n'importe quoi, les ours polaires côtoient les oiseaux, des mantes religieuses géantes aux cotés d'un palmier et d'un bandit, enfin bref tout et absolument n’importe quoi jusqu’à la chouette sur la boite aux lettres, syndrome Harry Potter ? la première "quest" consiste à taper sur des robots en plein désert.   jeu coréen quoi_  Aion en comparaison est une œuvre d'art)

Sinon je me lance dans *Divinity* et *The repopulation*.  Belles surprises issues du crowdfunding

Je reprends pour la 100e fois *Skyrim,*  qui écrabouille TESO à mon humble avis

Après presque 7 ans de vie commune je viens de divorcer de Lotro, plus personne aux commandes du navire, plus de modération plus rien, je vous laisse imaginer l'ambiance lorsqu'on a appris que Charlie avait été attaqué.  ::|:   Les batailles épiques sont ratées, elles n'ont rien d'épique... 

Du coup j'ai ressorti mes vieux *Bataille pour la terre du milieu* qui sont malgré leur age, 100X mieux.

Quand j'en aurai le courage je commencerai l'étude de* Napoléon Histwar* (c'est pire que de préparer un concours administratif mais parait que c’est exceptionnel)

Bilan de 2014: les meilleurs jeux sont pour moi des jeux en crowdfunding et de loin.

----------


## Cyth

> jouer un perso bourrin, afin de ne pas bloquer sur les boss (vu que c'est le soucis souligné là et là)..


Pour faire les boss facilement c'est pas jouer en bourrin la méthode miracle mais monter la capacité Chain Shot du pistolet.

----------


## Pifou

> *Batman Arkham Origins*
> Bis repetita, un Arkham City 2, avec ce que ça implique de lassitude. Pas certain d'en voir le bout un jour.


Si t'as fait à fond Asylum et City, AMHA tu perds pas grand chose en te passant de celui là. La narration est vraiment très très en dessous des deux précédents opus, et pas de réelles nouveautées. En plus, ya quelques combats qui sont vraiments lourds.
En revanche, le DLC *Cold, Cold Heart* est très sympa.

----------


## ducon

Encore un fil que je me fais chouraver.

----------


## Haelnak

Et toi ducon, tu joues à quoi en ce moment ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ducon

Toujours à Kamasutra.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Pour faire les boss facilement c'est pas jouer en bourrin la méthode miracle mais monter la capacité Chain Shot du pistolet.


Voilà, ça passe tout seul avec ça.

Pour Deadlight, je me souviens pas avoir eu de passage si difficile que ça...

----------


## Rakanishu

Idem pour Deadlight. Il y a bien quelques scènes que j'ai du refaire 3-4x mais c'était rarement plus, car je me connais j'ai 0 patience et ai vite tendance à abandonner un jeu quand il me fait rager.

----------


## schouffy

Pareil, ils doivent simplement être très nuls  :B): 

---------- Post added at 23h26 ---------- Previous post was at 23h19 ----------

Sinon je joue à plein de trucs en ce moment.

*Dark Souls*, je continue mon SL1, je me fais défoncer par O&S.
*Alien Isolation*, je me fais perforer et bouffer par ce gros *** d'alien. Infiltration + random = FUCK YOU. C'est quand même bien dur et surtout injuste car pas vraiment moyen de devenir meilleur. Mais ce jeu a une gueule et une ambiance  ::o:  <3
*Crimson Skies*, je me fais gangbanger à tel point que le jeu a pitié de moi et me propose de skipper les missions...
*Volgarr*. J'en suis au cinquième monde, sans commentaires, je me fais tordre de toute les façons possibles.

Heureusement que je suis pas dépressif.. Le prochain jeu que je me fais, il sera TRES facile.
Par contre, les 4 jeux sont géniaux et je les recommande tous aux amateurs respectifs de chaque genre.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Pareil, ils doivent simplement être très nuls *
> 
> Aucune idée de s'ils sont nuls, mais je n'ai pas eu de réels problème sur le jeu, et certainement pas sur le passage dont il était question plus haut, j'ai dû m'y reprendre à trois ou quatre fois mais ça a fini par passer tout seul.
> Une piste cependant : ces gens là s'acharneraient-ils par hasard à jouer au clavier à un jeu conçu avant tout pour être joué au pad ?*
> 
> *Alien Isolation*, je me fais perforer et bouffer par ce gros *** d'alien. Infiltration + random = FUCK YOU. C'est quand même bien dur et surtout injuste car pas vraiment moyen de devenir meilleur. Mais ce jeu a une gueule et une ambiance  <3


Si si si, tu t'améliores sur Alien Isolation. Tu apprends à bien repérer les patterns spécifiques de la bête puis à comprendre chacun de leurs mécanismes spécifiques, mais aussi à te sortir les doigts pour profiter de chaque opportunité qui t'es donnée, à utiliser correctement le matériel que tu crafts également. Tu apprends a garder ton sang froid ... à peu près, et à éviter le regard de l'alien lorsque tu passes en mode chat et souris dans un environnement restreint. Et puis il y a aussi l'analyse de l'environnement qui, au bout de quelques heures, devient plus intuitif mais aussi plus efficace. Et j'en passe ! 
Tu joues en quelle difficulté ?

----------


## fadox

*Crimzon clover*
Da best shmup evar, dans 10ans j'y jouerais encore, ça se prête bien aux ptites sessions et c'est on ne peut plus défoulant.

*Zone of the enders*
à coup de 2, 3 missions par ci par là je le déguste, le gameplay bien que répétitif est ultra jouissif, graphiquement ça tient encore la route malgré l'age. 
*
Scud race et daytona 2*  
Au volant avec le force feedback  ::wub:: , l'arcade à la maison, what else?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Un peu comme Zerger je défonce du *Disgaea 4* comme un furieux sauf que je trouve sa drôle et bien funky  ::P: 
sinon je commence *Endless Space* et la sa n'est plus la même... L'ia se fou tellement de ma gueule que sa pourrais faire planter le jeux...
Heureusement *Napoléon Total war* et *Europa Universalis 4*sont la pour me remonter le moral quand le monde est a mes pieds  :B): 
*Endless Legend et super trench attack*  sont de bon compagnons de jeux aussi en se moment 
Vivement le nouveau pc et le net pour pouvoir passer a autre chose (bf4, dayz, red orchestra 2) ::wub::

----------


## helldraco

Me faisais chier et je savais pas quoi jouer ... du coup j'ai ressorti Diablo 2 pour me refaire un coup de *Return to Hellfire* (mod 'achement sympa, même si pas parfait).

Toujours revenir aux bases quand tu sais pas quoi faire.  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Pour faire les boss facilement c'est pas jouer en bourrin la méthode miracle mais monter la capacité Chain Shot du pistolet.


 Yep !

Sinon, je joue à Mind : Path To Thalamus. Ça ressemble à du *Dear Esther*, en mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour faire les boss facilement c'est pas jouer en bourrin la méthode miracle mais monter la capacité Chain Shot du pistolet.


C'est effectivement la capacité la plus "abusé" (ou utile vu que les boss sont abusés  ::ninja:: ).
Après j'ai fait un deuxième run en misant sur gadgets/mitraillette, et j'ai pas trop galéré (à part le boss de Rome, mais c'était déjà le cas du premier run) donc c'est pas non plus impossible ou insurmontable. 


Ressorti Far Cry 4 pour voir ce que ça donne avec les patchs. Bah putain, enfin, le framerate est stable, le stuttering est de l'histoire ancienne, et c'est pleinement jouable. Et toujours aussi fun. Niveau open-world c'est dans le haut du panier, la map est un petit régal à parcourir, et si la formule ne change pas énormément de FC3, la physionomie des terrains et du relief permet des approches encore plus variées (ou casse-cou). L'IA reste décente en combat, ça bouge pas mal, c'est bien nerveux dans les affrontements. Le jeu est loin d'être facile, surtout si on décoche les aides activées par défaut, mais faut avouer que les ennemis ont tendance à avoir une visée bionique par moments, forcément ça aide  :tired: 
S'envoler en deltaplane, canarder un camp ennemi au lance-grenades, descendre gentiment au sol, se faire sauter dessus par un tigre, voir des renforts débouler, s'échapper, monter sur un éléphant pour revenir leur mettre la misère...  C'est con, c'est nawak, mais ça défoule  :Bave: 

On regrettera, comme d'hab' avec Ubi ces dernières années, les collectibles de partout, d'autant que si l'on ne veut garder que les missions "intéressantes" (campagnes + pnj + secondaires façon assassinat/sabotage/prise de camp ) on a déjà un putain de contenu, y'avait pas besoin d'en rajouter par-dessus. Heureusement on peut décocher les notifications sur la map pour éclaircir tout ça et ne pas courir le risque d'être tenté régulièrement par le "oh putain c'est à 25M, je peux aller ramasser cette merde").

----------


## schouffy

> Si si si, tu t'améliores sur Alien Isolation. Tu apprends à bien repérer les patterns spécifiques de la bête puis à comprendre chacun de leurs mécanismes spécifiques, mais aussi à te sortir les doigts pour profiter de chaque opportunité qui t'es donnée, à utiliser correctement le matériel que tu crafts également. Tu apprends a garder ton sang froid ... à peu près, et à éviter le regard de l'alien lorsque tu passes en mode chat et souris dans un environnement restreint. Et puis il y a aussi l'analyse de l'environnement qui, au bout de quelques heures, devient plus intuitif mais aussi plus efficace. Et j'en passe ! 
> Tu joues en quelle difficulté ?


En difficile mais je viens de passer en normal et j'ai pas vu grande différence. En fait la plupart du temps quand je meurs, c'est parce que j'arrive pas à prévoir le chemin que va faire l'alien vu que :
1- c'est random
2- il sait en permanence "vers où" tu te trouves. Il tourne toujours autour de l'endroit où tu es, c'était bien flagrant dans le centre médical, il traîne toujours dans la même zone que moi alors que je ne fais aucun bruit (à part les portes, je sais pas si ça joue sur lui)

Donc par exemple, je me planque, je le laisse faire sa petite ronde. Il se barre, hop je vais en marchant accroupi vers mon 9000ème mini-jeu pour déverrouiller un truc, et là hop il revient sur ses pas et me prends en flagrant délit et hop perforation. Franchement s'il y a des mécaniques je les ai pas encore comprises et j'ai 7h de jeu, 10 missions dans les pattes.
Le crafting :D la seule fois où j'ai voulu me servir d'un truc, j'ai lancé une flashbang sur l'alien pour le stun et piquer un sprint, il m'a regardé et m'a mangé.

----------


## Gero

Toujours sur *Shadow Of Mordor*, j'ai débloqué la compétence brand, et c'est trop stylé. Le jeu est facile mais de temps en temps ça ne fais pas de mal. En tout cas j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance.

Sinon mes potes m'ont tannés pour que je joue avec eux à *COD : Advanced Warfare*, très sceptique au début, le dernier CoD auquel j'ai joué c'est MW2. Mais en fait c'est plutôt pas mal !  ::O:  LE double jump, la vitesse, on se croirait presque dans un vrai fast-fps. Y a du loot, des modes de jeux sympas, des armes qui changent (le laser, le bon retour du railgun !). En fait c'est cool. Bon bien sûr comme d'habitude avec CoD je ne joue que au multi, je me contrfous du solo.

----------


## Flad

Je découvre "*The Binding of Isaac*" et c'est comment dire... euh .... très déroutant....
En fait je pige pas grand chose :/
Pour l'instant mon meilleur run m'a conduit jusqu'à la 2ème cave mais j'avoue que ce jeu me déstabilise (bien plus qu'un rogue legacy par exemple).

----------


## Zerger

> Je découvre "*The Binding of Isaac*" et c'est comment dire... euh .... très déroutant....
> En fait je pige pas grand chose :/
> Pour l'instant mon meilleur run m'a conduit jusqu'à la 2ème cave mais j'avoue que ce jeu me déstabilise (bien plus qu'un rogue legacy par exemple).


C'est normal, c'est voulu  ::P: 

Tres peu de texte en jeu qui t'incite surtout a experimenter et faire jouer sa memoire, beaucoup d'aleatoire qui peut facilement destabiliser le joueur... Comme dans n'importe quel RogueLike, tu apprends en mourrant.
Le skill du joueur est important pour pas crever au moindre combat, mais plus tu vas jouer, plus tu vas te rendre compte que ce sont les choix que tu vas faire qui vont vraiment faire la difference:
Savoir gerer correctement ton stock de bombes et de clefs pour ramasser un maximum d'objets (salles dorees, salles secretes, objets caches dans les rochers et pots), utiliser au bon moment tes objets a usage unique pour maximiser leur effets, etc...
Il ne faut pas hesiter a delaisser un objet ou un sacrifice si cela risque d'etre defavorable pour ton personnage

C'est le rebirth ou le Isaac classique que tu as?

----------


## Flad

Ca doit être le classique je pense avec Wrath of The Lamb. C'est un canard qui me l'a donné (encore merci à lui par ailleurs).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je reviens vite fait sur ça :




> Rayman Origins.
> 
> J'ai rarement passé un aussi mauvais moment sur un jeu de plateforme. Une véritable punition.


On va dire que c'est un court témoignage d'un énervement sincère néanmoins contenu. 

Rayman Origins est un excellent jeu, vraiment. Très beau, très fun, une bande sonore excellente toussa, rien à dire.

Question gameplay, j'ai juste un problème avec les putain de savonnettes que Rayman a sous ses pompes. Une inertie délirante et à l'origine de nombreuses morts me concernant.

J'ai aussi un reproche à faire aux système de lums à choper pour en débloquer d'autres qui permettront à leur tour de débloquer des niveaux. Je trouve qu'à trop chercher à tous les choper, on en oublie parfois de "profiter" du niveau.

Mais surtout, il est long. Bordel que ce jeu est interminable. Et ces niveaux die & retry au poil de cul alors qu'on a l'impression de contrôler une bulle de savon sur une plaque de verglas.

J'ai jamais été un grand fan de jeux de plateformes récents, mais je m'étais habitué à la réactivité et au air control de Super Meat Boy et Spelunky. Ainsi le kif du début a laissé place aux relances forcées du jeu pour le continuer et au final, c'est devenu presque une punition.

Et cerise sur le gâteau, ma manette qu'il me lâche pendant ma milliardième tentative de choper un de ces brglmgbnl* de coffre !  ::o: 

Du coup, ragequit et écriture d'un pavé haineux sur le topic... Avant de me raviser et de me contenter du petit post sus-cité.  :^_^:  J'attends de me choper une nouvelle manette pour continuer la partie, mais ce sera vraiment à reculons.

* 

Spoiler Alert! 


nom de dieu de putain de bordel de merde d'enculé



Sinon en ce moment, je me refais le super *Return To Castle Wolfenstein* et découvre le dernier volet en date : *Wolfenstein New Order*.

Le premier est toujours aussi bon et le second, pour l'instant une excellente surprise.

----------


## Zerger

Oui c'est le classique avec son contenu supplementaire.

Hesite pas a passer sur le topic du jeu si tu a des questions. Et si tu deviens accro, tu pourras passer au Rebirth, qui est un remake ameliorant un peu tout (la version classique n'en reste pas moins excellente  :;):  )

----------


## Supergounou

Toujours sur *FF13*, 45h de jeu environ en prenant grave mon temps.

Il est assez fou ce jeu, les 10 1ères heures étaient vraiment exécrables à tous niveaux. Puis les 10 suivantes, le gameplay est toujours aux fraises, mais l'histoire commence à se lancer, c'est ce qui m'a fait accrocher. Et depuis, je trouve le jeu excellent, bien plus de "liberté", le système de craft des armes qui commence à révéler ses capacités, et les rôles qui servent enfin tous à quelque chose.

Techniquement, c'est vraiment un mauvais portage. J'ai que très rarement les 30IPS souhaitables, parfois les textures bavent complètement, heureusement les cinématiques sont somptueuses.

C'est vraiment du gâchis finalement, 20h à souffrir pour enfin découvrir un bon jeu. N'empêche que la suite est tellement agréable que je pense même me lancer dans le 13-2 une fois cet opus fini.

----------


## Catel

::huh::  Euh ...? Il est super court Rayman Origins. Si on cherche juste à voir la fin, je l'ai bouclé en 6 heures.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Euh ...? Il est super court Rayman Origins. Si on cherche juste à voir la fin, je l'ai bouclé en 6 heures.


Ah...

J'en suis à peu près au même temps de jeu et j'ai pas encore torché tous les mondes.

----------


## Cyth

> J'ai jamais été un grand fan de jeux de plateformes récents, mais je m'étais habitué à la réactivité et au air control de Super Meat Boy et Spelunky. Ainsi le kif du début a laissé place aux relances forcées du jeu pour le continuer et au final, c'est devenu presque une punition.


Chacun ses "tares" alors, moi c'est le gameplay de Super Meat Boy que je déteste (en particulier la gestion des glissades dès qu'on atterrit après un saut, même lors de wall-jumps)  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon mes potes m'ont tannés pour que je joue avec eux à *COD : Advanced Warfare*, très sceptique au début, le dernier CoD auquel j'ai joué c'est MW2. Mais en fait c'est plutôt pas mal !  LE double jump, la vitesse, on se croirait presque dans un vrai fast-fps. Y a du loot, des modes de jeux sympas, des armes qui changent (le laser, le bon retour du railgun !). En fait c'est cool. Bon bien sûr comme d'habitude avec CoD je ne joue que au multi, je me contrfous du solo.


 Encore un qui a loupé Titanfall.  :tired:

----------


## smokytoks

*Watch_Dogs*, ultra-frustrant...

Le jeu est pas trop mal dans le style, j'accroche bien et ça me change du combo Distant Worlds/RimWorld sur lesquels je scotche en ce moment. Mais là, je suis à deux doigts de lâcher : les phases en bagnole sont quasi-injouables tant ça freeze. Heureusement que ça passe relativement bien à pieds...

J'vais creuser un peu mais pour le moment, rien à faire, jouer sur les settings ne change rien et le jeu étant installé sur le SSD, j'exclue le support comme cause. Du coup, si vous avez des idées/suggestions...

----------


## Shapa

T'as essayé de changer les textures de ultra en high? Ça a pas mal aidé pour moi.

----------


## smokytoks

J'dois déjà être en medium mais j'vais regarder ça...

----------


## Tremex

Pour ma part : *MechWarrior Online* principalement, un poil de *Sins : Rebellion* (j'ai fini par mettre un doigt dans l'engrenage Steam) et je me suis mis en tête de tester *Dragon Age : Origins* pour me changer de Mass Effect.

Plus quelques futurs jeux actuellement en pré-financement, mais comme je risque finalement de retrouver du boulot assez vite va falloir limiter, ce sera dur quand ils arriveront.

----------


## Kl4w

En ce moment je suis sûr *Mark of the Ninja*, que j'ai dans mon backlog Steam depuis des lustres...
Quelle erreur, le jeu est excellent, je prends mon pied à finir les missions en butant tout le monde pour le moment. A voir, mais je pense que j’enchaînerai en refaisant le jeu sans tuer personne.
Au début tout est assez linéaire, puis le jeu commence à proposer plusieurs possibilités différentes pour arriver à ses fins.
Bref, gros kiff tout de même !

Dans le genre jeu orienté infiltration qui traine dans mon backlog depuis 2 ans, il faudra un jour que je lance aussi Dishonored vu tout le bien qui en est dit partout...

Sinon pour les transports je suis sur *Persona Q*. C'est bien sympa également, un dungeon crawler avec les persos de Persona 3 et 4, et sans trop de prise de tête (enfin sauf quand tu crèves lamentablement alors que ça fait 1h que tu te baladais dans un donjon sans sauvegarder...)

----------


## kennyo

> En ce moment je suis sûr *Mark of the Ninja*, que j'ai dans mon backlog Steam depuis des lustres...
> Quelle erreur, le jeu est excellent, je prends mon pied à finir les missions en butant tout le monde pour le moment. A voir, mais je pense que j’enchaînerai en refaisant le jeu sans tuer personne.
> Au début tout est assez linéaire, puis le jeu commence à proposer plusieurs possibilités différentes pour arriver à ses fins.
> Bref, gros kiff tout de même !


La même ici, pris aux dernières soldes Steam, j'en suis à l'avant dernière mission. Je ferais le DLC plus tard je pense, c'est franchement bon et il a une bonne durée de vie je trouve.

Pour l'instant, j'ai réussi tous les défis bonus et j'ai trouvé tous les parchemins.

Son seul défaut, c'est que même en faisant tous les objectifs secondaires par exemple, il reste très facile et assez peu punitif avec les tonnes des checkpoints. C'est sans doute à cause de son côté scoring.

----------


## znokiss

Les add-on de Metro Last Light. 

Y'en a un qui est excellent, et je ne sais plus le nom. 

On joue un Stalker, dans la périphérie de Polis. On démarre comme un pauvre, avec une pauvre mitraillette, 2 chargeurs et un petit flingue. Le but ultime ? S'infiltrer en surface dans la fameuse bibliothèque (visitée avec effroi dans Metro 2033) et ramener un tas d'objets, dont la légendaire carte du métro secrêt. 

Mais avant ça, va falloir frayer son chemin. Et le principe est vraiment sympa : on nous file des ampoules à visser sur les culasses vides lors de l'avancée, on fouille et on ramène les vestiges de la civilisation demandés par le mec à la base (jouet, livre, tableau, vieille radio), la place dans le sac à dos est limitée bien sur. 

Chaque fois qu'on ramène du loot, on est payé en conséquence, ce qui permet d'acheter cartouches, flingues et bien sur les précieux filtres du masque à gaz, qui coûtent la peau du cul. Ça fout bien le stress en surface, on veut aller vite pour optimiser la sortie mais ce faisant, on prends des risques...

Le niveau est bien foutu : on avance au fur et à mesure des ampoules et torches qu'on allume sur son passage, et on peut ouvrir progressivement tout un tas de portes, d'issues bloquées et autres bouches d'égoût, créant ainsi des raccourcis pour rentrer plus vite et éviter de se retaper toujours le même chemin. 

Y'a 2 frêres jumeaux qui font le même taf, on les trouve ici et là, parfois ils filent un coup de main. C'est sans doute scripté mais ça rends très bien, quand une vague de streums me tombent dessus à l'entrée de la bibliothèque et qu'ils débarquent en défonçant une porte pour nous filer un coup de main. 

Bref, ce DLC rends vraiment bien l'ambiance du Stalker qui va fouiner en surface tel que décrit dans les bouquins, on peut aller et venir à sa guise, la linéarité est cassée par les différents itinéraires qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure... bref, c'est  ::wub:: 

Par contre, au bout d'une heure et quelques, j'avais déjà la moitié des objets de la liste, donc j'ai l'impression que ça se torche assez vite. Mais c'est du bon.

----------


## Yves Signal

> En ce moment je suis sûr *Mark of the Ninja*, que j'ai dans mon backlog Steam depuis des lustres...
> Quelle erreur, le jeu est excellent, je prends mon pied à finir les missions en butant tout le monde pour le moment. A voir, mais je pense que j’enchaînerai en refaisant le jeu sans tuer personne.
> Au début tout est assez linéaire, puis le jeu commence à proposer plusieurs possibilités différentes pour arriver à ses fins.
> Bref, gros kiff tout de même !
> 
> Dans le genre jeu orienté infiltration qui traine dans mon backlog depuis 2 ans, il faudra un jour que je lance aussi Dishonored vu tout le bien qui en est dit partout...


Gros coup de cœur également (mais à sa sortie), je pense tester le DLC à l'occasion. Des retours dessus ?
Le plus jouissif à mes yeux c'était clairement le stealth no-kill, tellement dur, mais tellement gratifiant.

En plus c'est sur ce jeu que Klei est rentré dans la cours des grands (après les Shank sympas, jolis, mais pas excellents).

Dishonored, aucune excuse, GOTY 2012 (Knife of Dunwall compris)

----------


## fadox

> Du coup, si vous avez des idées/suggestions...


Arrêter de jouer à des jeux qui commence comme ça

 ::ninja::

----------


## Astasloth

> Gros coup de cœur également (mais à sa sortie), je pense tester le DLC à l'occasion. Des retours dessus ?


J'ai joué à Mark of the Ninja y a un moment. J'ai adoré aussi.
Et j'ai fait le DLC.
Il est assez court, mais il révèle un pan de l'histoire de Dosan 

Spoiler Alert! 


celui qui fait les tatouages

. Le monsieur raconte son histoire au fur et à mesure qu'on avance dans le niveau, c'est assez sympa. Mais oui, il n'y a qu'un seul niveau supplémentaire.
Les mécanismes sont toujours les mêmes. Le truc c'est que faire le DLC débloque une nouvelle voie (où on assomme les ennemis plutôt que de les tuer) et, si je me souviens bien, un objet ou deux en plus qui ont des effets assez sympa et qui simplifient la vie niveau infiltration sans tuer.
Le DLC ouvre aussi la possibilité de trouver, tout au long du jeu, des commentaires des concepteurs qui expliquent comment le jeu a été réalisé.

J'ai peut-être oublié des trucs parce que ça fait longtemps que j'ai fini ce jeu... Mais je crois pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Les add-on de Metro Last Light. 
> 
> Y'en a un qui est excellent, et je ne sais plus le nom. 
> 
> On joue un Stalker, dans la périphérie de Polis. On démarre comme un pauvre, avec une pauvre mitraillette, 2 chargeurs et un petit flingue. Le but ultime ? S'infiltrer en surface dans la fameuse bibliothèque (visitée avec effroi dans Metro 2033) et ramener un tas d'objets, dont la légendaire carte du métro secrêt. 
> 
> Mais avant ça, va falloir frayer son chemin. Et le principe est vraiment sympa : on nous file des ampoules à visser sur les culasses vides lors de l'avancée, on fouille et on ramène les vestiges de la civilisation demandés par le mec à la base (jouet, livre, tableau, vieille radio), la place dans le sac à dos est limitée bien sur. 
> 
> Chaque fois qu'on ramène du loot, on est payé en conséquence, ce qui permet d'acheter cartouches, flingues et bien sur les précieux filtres du masque à gaz, qui coûtent la peau du cul. Ça fout bien le stress en surface, on veut aller vite pour optimiser la sortie mais ce faisant, on prends des risques...
> ...


Hum, si ça continue, je vais finir par le réinstaller. :tired:

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Gros coup de cœur également (mais à sa sortie), je pense tester le DLC à l'occasion. Des retours dessus ?
> Le plus jouissif à mes yeux c'était clairement le stealth no-kill, tellement dur, mais tellement gratifiant.


Astasloth a bien décrit le contenu du DLC.
J'ai pour ma part adoré Mark of the Ninja (GOTY 2012) et j'étais content d'y revenir mais le DLC n'est pas non plus extraordinaire. Pour parler en consommateur le rapport quantité/prix du DLC est moindre que dans le jeu de base et on peut se contenter de le prendre en promo.

----------


## DeadFish

C'est là qu'on voit que Gabe a fait de nous ses catins. J'ai joué à Mark of the Ninja en DRM-free, et j'ignorais totalement qu'il avait reçu un DLC.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est là qu'on voit que Gabe a fait de nous ses catins. J'ai joué à Mark of the Ninja en DRM-free, et j'ignorais totalement qu'il avait reçu un DLC.


La même, du coup je le réinstalle.

----------


## machiavel24

*Sonic ... Transformed :*  C'est sympa et je le préfère à Mario Kart. Pour le reste, c'est du jeu de course avec de bonnes sensations de vitesse. La musique de Shinobi  ::love:: .

*olliolli*: Je bloque à la piste Base 5. C'est sympa, mais ça fait terriblement penser à un jeu sur smartphone.

*Hotline Miami :*  Je ne crois pas avoir jamais eu autant de stress dans un jeu (le moindre coup est mortel et quand il ne reste qu'un ennemi, ça fait monter les pulsations cardiaques). De plus, le jeu réussit à me rendre mal à l'aise. Maudit clébard qui m'a chopé alors que je faisais le coq (enfin l'âne : pour les portes létales) après avoir buté le premier ennemi de la zone.

*Thief :* Je suis partagé entre mon dieu que c'est nul et le, ça ne peut que s'améliorer.

----------


## Sylvine

Je teste Space Beast Terror Fright, un FPS rogue like.
Pour le moment c'est qu'un prototype (testable gratuitement), mais c'est déjà la transcription vidéoludique de Alien 2 la plus convaincante auquel j'ai pu jouer.

Bon, faut dire que la concurrence est pas bien rude, malgré des dizaines de jeux, à licence ou non, principalement des FPS, la plupart sont peu mémorables.
L'aspect rogue-like est basique mais fonctionne bien, l'univers si prête particulièrement et se marie parfaitement avec le coté horrifique.
C'est l'aspect FPS qui pèche le plus pour le moment, mais malgré le coté un peu rugueux et basique de l'ensemble, ça fonctionne étonnamment bien.

A voir comment ça évolue, mais je vais suivre ça de près.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Thief :* Je suis partagé entre mon dieu que c'est nul et le, ça ne peut que s'améliorer.


Quel opus?

----------


## Dicsaw

> On démarre comme un pauvre, avec une pauvre mitraillette, 2 chargeurs et un petit flingue. Le but ultime ? S'infiltrer en surface dans la fameuse bibliothèque (visitée avec effroi dans Metro 2033) et ramener un tas d'objets, dont la légendaire carte du métro secrêt.


C'est le meilleur ce dlc.  :Bave:

----------


## machiavel24

> Quel opus?


Le dernier opus. Je précise que je ne connais absolument pas la licence autrement que de nom.

----------


## Super Discount

> En difficile mais je viens de passer en normal et j'ai pas vu grande différence. En fait la plupart du temps quand je meurs, c'est parce que j'arrive pas à prévoir le chemin que va faire l'alien vu que :
> 1- c'est random
> 2- il sait en permanence "vers où" tu te trouves. Il tourne toujours autour de l'endroit où tu es, c'était bien flagrant dans le centre médical, il traîne toujours dans la même zone que moi alors que je ne fais aucun bruit (à part les portes, je sais pas si ça joue sur lui)
> 
> Donc par exemple, je me planque, je le laisse faire sa petite ronde. Il se barre, hop je vais en marchant accroupi vers mon 9000ème mini-jeu pour déverrouiller un truc, et là hop il revient sur ses pas et me prends en flagrant délit et hop perforation. Franchement s'il y a des mécaniques je les ai pas encore comprises et j'ai 7h de jeu, 10 missions dans les pattes.


Je n'ai pas terminé le jeu à cause de ça (je ne devais pourtant pas être bien loin de la fin). Ça m'a bousillé tout le côté "ambiance réussie". 

Soit tu te fais bouffer et ça ressemble effectivement beaucoup à de l'aléatoire, soit tu te balades avec un Alien complétement teubé qui te tourne autour et fait sa promenade sans rien dire. Du coup j'avais un peu l'impression de faire partie des meubles. L'immersion en prend un sacré coup.

----------


## Pifou

J'avais plusieurs trucs dans le tuyau : Mars War Logs, Dragon age Origins, Skyrim.
Mais Steam m'a tué avec son free week-end pour *Saints Row IV* : OMG, cette intro. J'ai même ri  ::lol:: . C'est complètement barré, j'accroche complet.
On peut même créer une femme à barbe !  ::w00t::

----------


## Volesprit

Jade Empire.

Au niveau de l'histoire et des personnages c'est un _RPG Bioware™_, donc sympathique mais prévisible. Par contre, je crois que je n'ai jamais autant ragé dans un jeu contre la caméra à l'ouest et les contrôles rigides, combattre plus de trois ennemis est un cauchemar.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le dernier opus. Je précise que je ne connais absolument pas la licence autrement que de nom.


Voilà le souci.
Comment dire...

Thief 3 Deadly Shadows est pas mal et...


Thief 2 The Metal Age est une TUERIE.


Donc...


Le prochain qui dit qu'un Thief est nul sans préciser l'opus sera pendu haut et court par les couilles.

----------


## machiavel24

> Voilà le souci.
> Comment dire...
> 
> Thief 3 Deadly Shadows est pas mal et...
> 
> 
> Thief 2 The Metal Age est une TUERIE.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est le seul sans sous titre, mon cher  ::P: .

----------


## hisvin

Amusant, personne ne parle jamais du premier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Azareth

*Just Cause 2* : Ca défoule, c'est grand, on détruit tout et on se pose pas de question. Le jeu est facile mais vraiment sympa à jouer pour se vider la tête !

*Zeno CLash* : Premier du nom, il me reste deux missions avant de le terminer. Etrange, bizarre, loufoque mais bien réalisé et une difficulté présente. Une certaine technique à acquérir et le jeu devient "simple". Une balade dans un autre monde ou tout se règle à coup de tatane.

*Sproggiwood* : Petit jeu rogue-like lite au tour par tour. Sympa rafraichissant et difficile bordel !!! Vraiment sympa à jouer, tout débloquer va me prendre du temps mais  ce jeu est vraiment cool. Et ses graphismes simplistes sont charmants !

*Eurotruck simulator 2* : Vroom vroom quoi, rien à dire de plus.

*A izard's Lizard* : Binding of isaac en beaucoup moins riche et moins complet, mais possède ce qu'il faut pour avoir envie de le terminer.

*Darkout* : Terraria + Starbound avec les graphismes de A valley without wind. Cool mais s'avère trop brouillon en "mid game" avec trop de craft qui partent dans tous les sens et surtout aucune indication à partir de certaines quêtes...

----------


## Catel

> Amusant, personne ne parle jamais du premier.


Normal, il s'appelle Dark Project.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

*Super Smash Bros*: avec ma copine. On farm les trophées on s'amuse bien. 
*Bayonetta*: Sur Wii U, je me disais que par rapport a ma version PS3 il y avait quelque chose de différent. Mais, mais , mais... C'est fluide! Je vais certainement pourvoir le finir dans la joie et la bonne humeur maintenant! 
*Wow*: Niveau 64, on essaye d'arriver 90 tranquillement pour pouvoir passer sur la dernière extension. Je monte en parallèle un rogue nain, c'est bien sympa. J'essaye de comprendre le lore aussi ça donne une autre dimension que de courir de point d'exclamation en point d'exclamation. 
Et de temps en temps un petit coup de DA:I qui ressemble plus a un MMO que WoW  ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

Just Cause 2

C'est très probablement une idée de merde alors que j'ai un mémoire a rédiger, mais je me suis mis en tête d'obtenir tous les succès Steam et donc je suis dessus depuis deux semaines. A partir d'une vieille sauvegarde, je tente de conduire tous les véhicules, de faire les 50 courses requises, les 1000 ressources a ramasser, tout ça... c'est long, TRÉS long et répétitif mais je sens que je ne me sentirais pas accompli tant que je n'aurais pas décroché le dernier succès.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Jet Set Radio*

Quelle déception ! Je parle là du portage PC fini à la pisse, en "mode cinématographique Ubi" à 30 fps verrouillé, et très peu d'options pour paramétrer tout ça (j'ai même le luxe de n'avoir aucune musique durant les phases de jeu). Foutrement dommage, d'autant que le jeu me parait bien fun. Je vais persévérer un peu, mais clairement les 30 fps lockées, ça fait cheapos.
J'ai envie d'aimer ce jeu, et j'y arriverai  ::):

----------


## Azareth

> Just Cause 2
> 
> C'est très probablement une idée de merde alors que j'ai un mémoire a rédiger, mais je me suis mis en tête d'obtenir tous les succès Steam et donc je suis dessus depuis deux semaines. A partir d'une vieille sauvegarde, je tente de conduire tous les véhicules, de faire les 50 courses requises, les 1000 ressources a ramasser, tout ça... c'est long, TRÉS long et répétitif mais je sens que je ne me sentirais pas accompli tant que je n'aurais pas décroché le dernier succès.


Je fais la même chose que toi, j'en suis qu'a 40% des succès pour l'instant mais je tiens bon, et même si les succès sont chiants le jeu est tellement défouloir que je n'y vois pas le mauvais coté...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En 2015 je retente MGS 2.
Après 3h de jeu je me demande pourquoi j'ai eu cette idée à la con.
Déjà le jeu ne supporte vraiment que le pad PS (de l'époque sans doute, avec celui de la PS3 c'est pas ça). Après moults trifouillages et utilisation de Xpadder + un .ini crée par un lambda sur le net, j'arrive à jouer avec le pad 360 et un mapping décent. Par contre j'ai beau cherché, incapable de trouver la touche permettant d'utiliser les rations manuellement. Le seul moyen c'est de garder l'item séléctionné et d'aller se fritter pour que l'utilisation automatique fasse son effet. C'est normal ça ? J'ai tapé sur toutes les touches du clavier, du pad, je me suis gratté les burnes, rien n'y fait, impossible de les bouffer manuellement...
Au passage on est dans le portage foutage de gueule dans toute sa splendeur, le panneau de config des commandes est un exemple de merde jetée à la gueule par les dévs...

En faisant abstraction de ça, le jeu est plaisant. Mais il donne l'impression que les dévs se sont lancés un défi perrave (probablement après ingestion de champignons non contrôlés) façon: "on va faire un bon jeu pénible à jouer".

Par exemple, les cafouillages entre le perso qui se colle automatiquement aux éléments du décor, même quand on essaye de grimper sur une caisse en appuyant sur la touche  "Action", ça donne des séquences ridicules "j'me colle au mur, je grimpe..ou pas, j'me colle à la caisse, je pirouette, je me recolle à la caisse; ah j'ai réussi à grimper...Achievement Unlock !".
Idem pour l'élimination silencieuse des gardes: normalement on arrive derrière, on appuie sur la touche "Attaque" (celle de tir): si on a pas d'armes en mains ça doit lancer une saisie et ensuite on peut étrangler le garde. Ca c'est la théorie, ça marche une fois sur trois. Les deux autres fois, Raiden fait une prise de catch à la con qui fout le mec à terre ; et quand un garde se relève, même si on matraque la touche pour le frapper, il a tendance à foutre à terre le joueur (c'est magique), ce qui derrière permet la plupart du temps de lancer l'alerte, et donc d'enclencher la fameuse séquence de traque où il faut se planquer. 

Alors la séquence avec l'alarme, en soi, c'est pas mal, mais ça devient vite relou: beh oui, en général faut se planquer rapidement (normal), et une fois planqué bah faut attendre trois plombes...On sait que les gardes ne trouveront pas si on a pris soin de se planquer à l'abri des regards et assez éloignés de l'endroit où ils nous situent, mais faut quand même attendre 2-3 minutes à chaque fois que la séquence avec la barre verte s'écoule...Ce ne serait pas un problème si la maniabilité était top et qu'il n'y avait pas les soucis évoqués au-dessus, mais quand une alarme sur deux se déclenchent parce que les commandes font n'importe quoi...

C'est vraiment con parce qui'à côté de ça y'a plein de trucs sympas (même si j'ai un peu de mal avec le parti pris des caméras fixes avec un champ de vision de merde et l'utilisation obligatoire du radar), notamment au niveau comportement des gardes, les petites subtilités accompagnant les combats de boss...Même l'univers et l'histoire, malgré certaines cinématiques vraiment trop longues, se laisse apprécier...

Bref je vais essayer de progresser encore un peu, peut être que la pénibilité des commandes se fera moins sentir à l'usage...Mais j'y crois moyen.


C'est comment MGS 3 et 4 ? On a le même type de caméra "fixe" et vue de dessus ou 3/4 la majeure partie du temps ou on se rapproche d'une vue plus moderne façon TPS ?

----------


## schouffy

Pour consommer les rations manuellement, faut garder la gachette appuyée et appuyer sur croix ou rond je sais plus (et toute façon, ça sera selon ton mapping).
Pour ne pas faire valdinguer les mecs par derrière, faut lâcher le stick directionnel quand tu fais ta prise.
La maniabilité pue dans les MGS, on était quand même vachement tolérants à l'époque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais c'est ce que je me dis aussi pour la "tolérance".
Le jeu fourmille certes de très bonnes idées, mais purée c'est relativement pénible à pratiquer. Et le portage foireux n'aide pas...

----------


## znokiss

> Just Cause 2
>  je me suis mis en tête d'obtenir tous les succès Steam 
> 
>  c'est long, TRÉS long et répétitif mais je sens que je ne me sentirais pas accompli tant que je n'aurais pas décroché le dernier succès.


J'en ai la machoire qui se décroche. 
J'espère que tu trouves à t'amuser en jouant, ça ne ressort pas trop en lisant ton post. On dirait que tu fais le travail d'un farmer chinois. 
Quand on voit l'offre de jeu dispos et qu'il y a à mon sens tellement d'amusement à trouver, je cherche toujours à capter comment on peut faire un truc "long, très long et répétitif" pour chopper des succès. 

Encore, sur un Binding of Isaac avec le run qui change à chaque fois, mais s'ennuyer à chopper 1000 ressources dans Just Cause 2  ::O:

----------


## kennyo

> Ouais c'est ce que je me dis aussi pour la "tolérance".
> Le jeu fourmille certes de très bonnes idées, mais purée c'est relativement pénible à pratiquer. Et le portage foireux n'aide pas...


On s'y fait et on apprécie le jeu, mais c'est un autre monde.

Je te conseille d'aller au bout, la fin est...  ::): 

MGS3 est dans la même veine mais avec une caméra libre, c'est MGS2 avec la caméra TPS qu'on a aujourd'hui, donc ça va au final. Il est aussi énorme et vraiment intéressant, mais je préfère l'ambiance du 2.

Le 4 c'est déjà plus proche de Ground Zeroes, et plus bourrin aussi. C'est du fan service, et ça a bien marché sur moi, je l'ai trouvé vraiment épique, surtout si on a fait les 3 autres MGS avant.

----------


## Supergounou

> MGS3 est dans la même veine mais avec une caméra libre, c'est MGS2 avec la caméra TPS qu'on a aujourd'hui, donc ça va au final. Il est aussi énorme et vraiment intéressant, mais je préfère l'ambiance du 2.


Le chara design est aussi dégueulasse que celui du 2? C'est un des point qui me l'avait fait abandonner, alors que le 3 me fait plutôt envie.

----------


## schouffy

Le 3 est mieux sur tous les points sauf si t'es fermé au trip jungle/Rambo.
Pour la caméra libre, faut la version subsistence sinon c'est caméra comme MGS2.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vais voir. Si j'arrive au bout de ce MGS2 je me laisserais probablement tenter par les suites. Mais comme c'est sur consoles only j'ai un peu peur pour les tarifs...

----------


## schouffy

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/playst...collection.htm
8 jeux pour 50 euros. Y'a pire sur console.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mou enfin seul MGS 3 et 4 m'intéresserait éventuellement, le reste...
Donc non, 50€ c'est bien trop, surtout quand l'un des deux commence à se faire bien vieux. 
Faudra sans doute que j'aille fouiller les bas d'occasions, à moins que Sony ne fasse des promos dessus prochainement.

----------


## Yves Signal

Le 3 si tu veux faire MGSV fonce.

Le 4 c'est très discutable en revanche...
C'est un bon jeu, mais un mauvais MGS (ça n'engage que moi).

----------


## Dicsaw

> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/playst...collection.htm
> 8 jeux pour 50 euros. Y'a pire sur console.


Trop cher. Sur Steam il est à... ah non.

----------


## Sylvine

Hier j'ai enfin pu tester Lara Croft et le temple d'Osiris à 4 en splitscreen.

Ba mouaif.
Le premier marchait vraiment bien à 2, mais là 4 c'est simplement trop. Tout le jeu devient trop brouillon (combat et plateforme), des puzzles à 4 c'est pas possible. La profondeur du gameplay est finalement dilué par le nombre de joueur. Seul tu dois gérer tous les outils (grappin, sceptre, torche, laser), à plusieurs c'est répartis entre les joueurs, mais autant à 2 ça permet d'augmenter la complexité des puzzles, à 4 ça fait juste que t'as 2 joueurs qui servent à rien.

Et puis à 4 la tentation de foutre le merdier est bien plus grande, et les occasions nombreuses, surtout que le jeu l'encourage un peu (un tableau en fin de niveau compare les performances des joueurs).
A la limite ça pourrait être drôle si le jeu prenait vraiment cette voie du chacun pour soi, sauf que c'est contraire au principe du jeu, sans coopération tu ne peux pas progresser.

Dernier problème, tout le coté loot passe à la trappe quand on joue en splitscreen. Déjà les joueurs 2, 3 et 4 sont considérés comme des invités, du coup ils n'ont pas vraiment d'inventaire propre (le problème des portages PC qui ne tiennent pas compte du fait qu'on ne peut pas avoir plusieurs comptes connectés sur Steam en même temps), et puis bidouiller son matos quand ça met la pause aux 4 joueurs, c'est pas trop possible.

Alors après c'est quand même drôle, mais au final on s'est plus marré sur Spelunky en coop, dans un genre un peu similaire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Trop cher. Sur Steam il est à... ah non.


Je cherche le but du commentaire, je ne vois pas.
50€ pour une compile de vieux jeux, jeux déjà largement vendus en masse et plus que rentabilisé, ouais c'est cher. Alors quand en plus seul 2 titres sur les 8 proposés m'intéresserait...Je passe pour l'offre.
Enfin, c'est vrai qu' en 2015 la mode c'est de payer presque plein pot pour des jeux  re-liftés avec plus ou moins de talent et d'efforts, j'dois pas être dans le mouv' pour savoir apprécier le cadeau de Konami  ::ninja:: 




> Le 4 c'est très discutable en revanche...
> C'est un bon jeu, mais un mauvais MGS (ça n'engage que moi).


C'est quoi le souci avec le 4 , hormis l'énorme cinématique d'une heure à la fin ?  ::ninja:: 


Edit: chronologiquement, le 5 se situe après tous les autres  ou c'est un épisode qui s'intercale entre deux opus déjà sortis ?

----------


## Yves Signal

Le V fait suite à Peace Walker, qui lui-même faisait suite à MGS3.

Le principal repproche que je ferai au 4 c'est d'arriver après le 3...
Pour la faire courte:

- Cinématiques interminables et inutiles. C'est simple le jeu c'est 3/4 de posage de manette.
Pourtant j'adhère totalement à MGS 1,2 et 3, parce que c'est extrêmement bien fait, que l'histoire est prenante de bout en bout. Mais là on se tape du déchet 90% du temps (

Spoiler Alert! 


histoire d'amour entre Akiba et Meryl, leur division en règle générale, flirt en Naomi et Otacon, les passages dans l'avion, Drebbin, Raiden

)

- IA stupide au possible. Clairement, le jeu retire un énorme balais dans le cul du joueur, mais l'IA reste au même niveau.

- Aspect guerilla extrêmement décevant car anecdotique

- Boss sans charisme et vite expédiés par Drebbin, et par codec.

- Séquences de gameplay pourries (Coucou 

Spoiler Alert! 


la moto avec Eva, la filature, le passage sur la tourelle fixe du véhicule de Drebbin, et bien d'autres trucs abjects

)

- Techniquement ça rame en de nombreuses occasions.

- Beaucoup moins d'empathie pour Solid Snake, surtout après avoir développé Big Boss de cette façon. (Ça c'est plus personnel)

J'ai énormément de griefs à l'égard de ce jeu et j'en ai vraiment voulu à Kojima pour avoir gâché le potentiel de ce qui devait être le dernier épisode de la saga. 
En revanche, MGS V semble véritablement retourner aux sources, avec un gameplay excellent et une réalisation époustouflante. J'ai été littéralement soufflé par la cinématique de clôture de GZ, et les trailers du V laissent présager d'un niveau d'intensité comparable.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Donc...Avant le 4 ?

Quel bordel.

Tain je suis en train de lire un résumé du premier, j'avais oublié trop de truc  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Tiens en passant, j'ai pas de console et peu de chances que ça change. Mais j'aime bien MGS. 
Est-ce que regarder un montage de toute les cinématiques de MGS IV, c'est complètement con ou pas idiot pour un mec qui aime bien la saga, ses persos too much et son scénar foncedé ?

----------


## Yves Signal

C'est pas si con.
Mais si tu veux aller à l'essentiel, ça va te prendre 45 min, et je trolle à peine  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Ma scène préférée dans MGS4, c'est le menu. Avec en fond le cimetière et cette musique de malade.
Le reste est chiant. Trop d'oeufs au plat 0/10.

---------- Post added at 15h56 ---------- Previous post was at 15h55 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATzz3AhyH4

 ::o:   ::o:  quelle classe

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mou enfin seul MGS 3 et 4 m'intéresserait éventuellement, le reste...
> Donc non, 50€ c'est bien trop, surtout quand l'un des deux commence à se faire bien vieux. 
> Faudra sans doute que j'aille fouiller les bas d'occasions, à moins que Sony ne fasse des promos dessus prochainement.


LA HD Collection (MGS2, 3 et Peace Walker) sur Xbox et PS3 c'était quelque chose comme 19 euros, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que j'ai découvert ces trois épisodes.

Et le portage PC de Metal Gear Solid 2 c'était vraiment de la merde, je te conseille donc vivement d'attendre de pouvoir y jouer sur Xbox parce que comme toi j'ai découvert le jeu récemment (Je l'ai terminé il y a moins d'un an) et j'étais un peu dubitatif au début mais je le considère désormais comme le point culminant du genre infiltration avec Thief 2. 

Alors forcément la maniabilité ultra-rigide et intransigeante fais un peu peur lorsqu'on est habitué aux jeux d'infiltration simplifiés de ces dernières années où peux réaliser 90% des actions avec un bouton et faire la moitié des niveaux peinard dans un conduit d'aération, mais ça vaut vraiment la peine de la maitriser parce que sa rigidité n'est que la rançon des possibilités énormes qu'elle ouvre au joueur. Et contrairement aux autres je te recommande de faire celui-ci avant MGS3 que j'ai trouvé beaucoup plus plaisant à jouer lorsqu'on maitrise déjà le cœur du gameplay. (Et puis surtout il est plus conventionnel là ou MGS1 et 2 osaient vraiment aller au bout des choses et enchainaient les séquence mémorables)




> Alors la séquence avec l'alarme, en soi, c'est pas mal, mais ça devient vite relou: beh oui, en général faut se planquer rapidement (normal), et une fois planqué bah faut attendre trois plombes...On sait que les gardes ne trouveront pas si on a pris soin de se planquer à l'abri des regards et assez éloignés de l'endroit où ils nous situent, mais faut quand même attendre 2-3 minutes à chaque fois que la séquence avec la barre verte s'écoule...Ce ne serait pas un problème si la maniabilité était top et qu'il n'y avait pas les soucis évoqués au-dessus, mais quand une alarme sur deux se déclenchent parce que les commandes font n'importe quoi...


A partir du moment où t'as une vraie alarme sur le dos c'est que t'as mal joué. (Bon après tu subis le portage PC qui a une latence insupportable dans les commandes qui s'ajoute à la rigidité présente de base, je compatis) Il faut pas hésiter à regarder un peu les vidéos qui présentent les commandes de base même si je sait pas si elles sont présentes sur la version PC mais lorsqu'un garde te repère t'as généralement plusieurs options qui s'offrent à toi pour limiter la casse:

L'endormir ou le tuer avant qu'il ait eu le temps de tirer son premier coup de feu ou de sortir la radio, auquel cas tu ne sera pas inquiété. (Sauf si t'as utilisé une arme bruyante)Tirer sur sa radio avant qu'il ait eu le temps de contacter ses supérieurs.L'empêcher de s'enfuir si t'as tiré sur sa radio vu qu'en général il va essayer de sortir du secteur pour se ramener avec des renforts deux minutes plus tard.Et si tu l'as neutralisé alors qu'il avait déjà sortis sa radio, il faut penser à cacher le corps parce que le QG aura tendance à envoyer une patrouille pour comprendre pourquoi la communication a cessée.

En appliquant ces conseils t'aura à priori jamais besoin de galérer avec les forces d'assaut avec boucliers et fusils à pompe qu'il est possible d'éviter sans rester cacher au même endroit mais qui peuvent avoir ta peau en deux secondes si tu les croises à découvert.  Lorsqu'un garde me repère en général j'essaye de foncer vers lui pour le renverser, ensuite je l'endort avec une fléchette avant de détruire sa radio et de lui tirer dans les jambes pour être sur qu'il n'ira nulle part. Dans l'idéal je le place ensuite dans un casier mais si il y en a aucun à proximité un endroit un peu isolé fera l'affaire.




> chronologiquement, le 5 se situe après tous les autres ou c'est un épisode qui s'intercale entre deux opus déjà sortis ?


Chronologiquement les épisodes sortis en Europe se suivent dans cet ordre:

MGS3 > MGS Peace Walker > MGS 5 > MGS1 > MGS2.

Mais en tant que joueur tu t'en fout un peu et je recommande plutôt de jouer à ces jeux dans leur ordre de sortie, notamment parce que tu risque pas de vraiment piger l'histoire de MGS3 à moins d'avoir joué à MGS2 par exemple. Et j'ajouterais aussi que si t'as pas de console Sony tu peux parfaitement considérer que la série s'achève avec MGS2 et ignorer le 4 qui est un peu relou avec ces cinématiques qui ne servent à rien la moitié du temps et qui sont longues. Mais loooooooooonnnnnngues. (Même si le gameplay est cool)

----------


## Dicsaw

> Enfin, c'est vrai qu' en 2015 la mode c'est de payer presque plein pot pour des jeux  re-liftés avec plus ou moins de talent et d'efforts, j'dois pas être dans le mouv' pour savoir apprécier le cadeau de Konami


En tapant dans l'occasion tu peux l'avoir largement moins cher. Mais bon ce sera toujours trop cher pour une compilation de jeux consoles hein.

Enfin, c'est vrai qu'en 2015 la mode c'est de payer pour des jeux pas finis et optimisés avec plus ou moins de talent et d'efforts, j'dois pas être dans le mouv' pour savoir apprécier.

----------


## pikkpi

> _Blah blah sur les commandes de MGS2 (et du 1 par la même occasion)_


En fait tout est détaillé dans le livret  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est vrai que ça a pris un sérieux coup de vieux ce gameplay RIGIDE (c'est même le meta exemple de gameplay rigide), j'en ai fait les frais en recommençant le 2 ya pas longtemps.

Ce dont je me rappelle pour les cas que tu as évoqué :
- Pour utiliser les rations directement, il faut que tu laisses la sélection d'objet ouverte (la gachette appuyée quoi) et que tu appuies sur le bouton de crouch 
- Pour la grimpette, pas de solution c'est une purge
- Pour chopper les gars par derrière, il faut RELÂCHER le stick directionnel avant d'appuyer sur la choppe, sinon prise vers la direction appuyée

_Edit à propos du gameplay avant que je me fasse lyncher :_  C'est cette rigidité qui permet la précision, on peut le voir sur les speedruns de dingue sur les 3 1ers Solid ou PeaceWalker, mais ça demande un apprentissage de dingue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Dicsaw: exactement.
Les jeux consoles devraient être gratuits  :Cigare: 

Sinon j'ai déjà payé plein pot pour des jeux consoles, tu peux ranger ta haine du méchant joueur pc qui déteste forcément ces machines du diable. Sauf si t'as envie de perdre ton après-midi en frittage débile sur le forum.

@Clear: merci pour les infos. Le problème vient effectivement en grande partie de la maniabilité rigide et des  couacs entre divers actions (ergonomiquement, sans sombrer dans le "one button smash" y'avait moyen de faire sans doute un peu mieux...).
Genre endormir un garde rapidement ok, mais faut sortir le flingue et passer en vue FPS (pour viser la tête) , en général il a le temps de passer un début d'appel...Apparemment Snake est censé viser automatiquement quand on dégaine en vue "normale", mais j'ai pas l'impression que c'est le cas...Faudra que je retente.
De toute façon j'essaye de ne pas me faire repérer, c'est le but après tout. Dommage qu'on se tape des séquences action obligatoires (genre la fin du Tanker avec Snake et les soladts qui déboulent, avant la conférence), parce que c'est clairement pas adapté.

---------- Post added at 16h13 ---------- Previous post was at 16h11 ----------




> - Pour utiliser les rations directement, il faut que tu laisses la sélection d'objet ouverte (la gachette appuyée quoi) et que tu appuies sur le bouton de crouch 
> - Pour la grimpette, pas de solution c'est une purge
> - Pour chopper les gars par derrière, il faut RELÂCHER le stick directionnel avant d'appuyer sur la choppe, sinon prise vers la direction appuyée


Merci.
Je crois avoir déjà essayer pour les rations, mais peut être que j'ai loupé un bouton, à force de tapoter partout  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> @Dicsaw: exactement.
> Les jeux consoles devraient être gratuits 
> 
> Sinon j'ai déjà payé plein pot pour des jeux consoles, tu peux ranger ta haine du méchant joueur pc qui déteste forcément ces machines du diable. Sauf si t'as envie de perdre ton après-midi en frittage débile sur le forum.
> 
> @Clear: merci pour les infos. Le problème vient effectivement en grande partie de la maniabilité rigide et des  couacs entre divers actions (ergonomiquement, sans sombrer dans le "one button smash" y'avait moyen de faire sans doute un peu mieux...).
> Genre endormir un garde rapidement ok, mais faut sortir le flingue et passer en vue FPS (pour viser la tête) , en général il a le temps de passer un début d'appel...Apparemment Snake est censé viser automatiquement quand on dégaine en vue "normale", mais j'ai pas l'impression que c'est le cas...Faudra que je retente.
> De toute façon j'essaye de ne pas me faire repérer, c'est le but après tout. Dommage qu'on se tape des séquences action obligatoires (genre la fin du Tanker avec Snake et les soladts qui déboulent, avant la conférence), parce que c'est clairement pas adapté.


Bah même si la maniabilité s'est améliorée avec MGS3 j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est justement cette grande rigidité qui permet d'avoir une telle palette d'actions. Par exemple lors de la séquence avec les soldats dans le couloir du Tanker, tu savais que tu pouvais leaner et te pencher sur la pointe des pieds en vue FPS et tirer sur les canalisations pour brouiller leur champ de vision ?

Ah et pour endormir les gardes t'es pas obligé de passer en vue FPS. Il suffit de dégainer avec le stick gauche en vue TPS pour le mettre en joue et à partir de ce moment t'as un peu de temps pour le fouiller ou alors viser la tête. (Mais si tu traine il va essayer de dégainer discrètement son arme) Et si il te fait face tu pourra pas utiliser le hold up mais avec une roulade tu peux le mettre à terre et le temps qu'il se relève t'aura le temps de le frapper suffisamment pour qu'il s'évanouisse ou de l'attraper pour l'endormir. Enfin après je sait pas comment ça se passe avec la version PC mais c'est clairement un portage honteux et tu va galérer inutilement dessus, mieux vaut attendre de mettre la main sur une vraie version.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Sinon j'ai déjà payé plein pot pour des jeux consoles


Ticket de caisse en guise de preuve stp.  ::o:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ticket de caisse en guise de preuve stp.


Bah on le sait tous qu'il a payé Red Dead Redemption plein pot le jour de sa sortie ce traitre. #shameonyou #bancacao

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

RDR+TLOU+ Alan Wake  et euh...Ca doit être tout, en fait, le reste c'est bacs d'occaz' et promos démat' ou PS+ .  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 16h25 ---------- Previous post was at 16h23 ----------




> . Par exemple lors de la séquence avec les soldats dans le couloir du Tanker, tu savais que tu pouvais leaner et te pencher sur la pointe des pieds en vue FPS et tirer sur les canalisations pour brouiller leur champ de vision ?
> .


Beh nan, mais on est censé le deviner comment ? Du coup on peut leaner un peu partout, pas seulement sur cette séquence ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Beh nan, mais on est censé le deviner comment ? Du coup on peut leaner un peu partout, pas seulement sur cette séquence ?


Ouaip, on peut même se pencher en avant lorsqu'on est en position accroupie. Mais pour les actions de ce type il me semble qu'elles sont pour la plupart indiquées dans les vidéos tutoriels, même si certaines subtilités sont à découvrir sur le tas. En revanche pour les actions un peu plus ponctuelles du genre de celles avec les canalisations tu peux généralement deviner en observant un peu le décor (En l’occurrence j'avais vu qu'il y avait plusieurs fuites à certains endroits avant d'arriver à cette séquence donc j'ai tenté le coup vu que je galérais un peu sur ce passage et que j'avais pas envie de tuer les gardes) mais le jeu ne va presque jamais être explicite à ce sujet, il faut simplement expérimenter le plus souvent possible et découvrir tout ça par toi-même. Alors certes ça fait que tu risque de passer à coté de pas mal de choses, mais l'avantage c'est qu'à partir du moment ou une idée te passe par la tête tu peux presque être certain que les développeurs y ont également pensés, c'est assez plaisant.

Et puis bon ça aurait fait un peu bizarre de voir une fenêtre qui t'indique que tu peux amener les gardes qui te poursuivent à glisser sur des fientes de mouettes en changeant ta trajectoire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Alan Wake


Bordel et après ça critique les consoleux qui achètent tout et n'importe quoi.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon je l'ai aussi sur 360. Et en collector stp.







> Et puis bon ça aurait fait un peu bizarre de voir une fenêtre qui t'indique que tu peux amener les gardes qui te poursuivent à glisser sur des fientes de mouettes en changeant ta trajectoire.


Surtout que c'est marrant d’expérimenter avec le décors. Je me souvient encore du moment ou je me suis aperçue qu'on pouvait couper les cordes du pont pour faire tomber les gardes au début d'MGS3 dans la démo PS2.  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

- Et vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ? 
- Boah, on fait un concours de bite (triste) entre consoleux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et puis bon ça aurait fait un peu bizarre de voir une fenêtre qui t'indique que tu peux amener les gardes qui te poursuivent à glisser sur des fientes de mouettes en changeant ta trajectoire.


Ah ça je l'ai deviné tout seul en glissant dessus ce matin  :^_^: 

Saloperie d'oiseaux.

@Znokiss: arrête, pour une fois qu'on peut causer entre connard élitiste et consoleux débile sans s'insulter...Journée, pierre blanche  :Emo: 
Mais ok, stop now.

----------


## fadox

@cacao, vas dans un cash converter/land, en échange de 3 pièces de 1 euros tu auras une version ps2 d'mgs2 (pour le 3 faut sortir le billet de 5, mais j'ai surement dû me faire avoir)
Ensuite tu met la galette dans ton pc, tu prends ta manette x-box 360 et enjoy  :;):  (bon avant de jouer faut demander à google comment faire, mais c'est pas compliquer  ::ninja:: )

Pour les soucis avec les gardes/la visée, les vrais mettent en joue TOUT les gardes du jeu pour leur voler des items et faire la collection des dog-tags (d'ailleurs, il y a des récalcitrants lors du braquage, 

Spoiler Alert! 


une balle létale dans la jambe et ils font moins les fières

 ::P: )


Pour pas être hs, toujours sur *Zone of the enders* maintenant qu'on m'a confirmer que le 2eme était encore mieux, j’arrête la dégustation, j'empoigne la bouteille et bois au goulot tel un ivrogne.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je teste Space Beast Terror Fright, un FPS rogue like.
> Pour le moment c'est qu'un prototype (testable gratuitement), mais c'est déjà la transcription vidéoludique de Alien 2 la plus convaincante auquel j'ai pu jouer.
> 
> Bon, faut dire que la concurrence est pas bien rude, malgré des dizaines de jeux, à licence ou non, principalement des FPS, la plupart sont peu mémorables.
> L'aspect rogue-like est basique mais fonctionne bien, l'univers si prête particulièrement et se marie parfaitement avec le coté horrifique.
> C'est l'aspect FPS qui pèche le plus pour le moment, mais malgré le coté un peu rugueux et basique de l'ensemble, ça fonctionne étonnamment bien.
> 
> A voir comment ça évolue, mais je vais suivre ça de près.


 Je sais pas si je vous l'ai dis, mais ce jeu est génial.
Ça fait 5 jours que je joue plus qu'à ça, et pour le moment je m'en lasse pas.

Ça me ressemble pas mais si les devs lancent un accès anticipé je pense que je vais raquer, je trouve qu'en l'état c'est déjà plus prenant que la plupart des jeux qui sortent, alors la moindre amélioration est bonne à prendre.

----------


## Agano

> J'en ai la machoire qui se décroche. 
> J'espère que tu trouves à t'amuser en jouant, ça ne ressort pas trop en lisant ton post. On dirait que tu fais le travail d'un farmer chinois. 
> Quand on voit l'offre de jeu dispos et qu'il y a à mon sens tellement d'amusement à trouver, je cherche toujours à capter comment on peut faire un truc "long, très long et répétitif" pour chopper des succès. 
> 
> Encore, sur un Binding of Isaac avec le run qui change à chaque fois, mais s'ennuyer à chopper 1000 ressources dans Just Cause 2


Je l'ai relancé dernièrement parce qu'il m'avait laissé un bon souvenir en tant que défouloir crétin, et ayant la flemme de retaper une partie depuis le début, je me suis dit "oh tiens, et si pour une fois j'essayais d'obtenir tous les succès Steam d'un jeu". C'est tout.

Et puis finalement ça se fait naturellement, a force de mettre Panao à feu et a sang (avec l'aide de quelques mods), on y fait plus gaffe et le succès arrive vite.

----------


## Zerger

J'avance doucement dans *FarCry 4* (je vais tester un code de couleur tiens, en fonction de mon ressenti). Ca m'emmerde de critiquer un jeu qu'on m'a offert a Noel mais pour l'instant je suis sceptique.

Alors, deja, pour recadrer le contexte, la dernier fois que j'ai joue a un Farcry, c'etait le premier que j'avais retourne deux fois d'affile dans les plus grosses difficultes tellement je l'avais adore  ::wub:: 
Et la, j'ai l'impression que Farcry4 fait tout le contraire du 1:

Deja, j'ai pas l'impression de jouer a un FPS. Dans le premier, on passait son temps a avancer en faisant pan pan sur tout ce qui bougeait et c'etait cool. FC4, lui, me donne l'impression d'avoir le cul entre 4 ou 5 chaises differentes. J'ai l'impression de jouer a un (bon) simulateur de Safari loufoque, ou la petite mamie qui etend son linge peut a tout moment se faire eventrer par un tigre ou ecraser par un elephant  ::huh::  et ou le protagoniste court plus vite que la faune locale  ::huh::  ! On a droit bien evidemment a une fausse partie RPG avec des choix de competences inutiles, des quetes annexes qui, je n'en doute pas, viendront casser le rythme du jeu et un peu de craft pour forcer a explorer hors des sentiers battus. Mais voila, en quelques heures de jeu, je n'ai eu droit qu'a une seule et tres courte secance de panpan, le reste se resume a de la chasse aux peaux  :Emo: 

Retour a FC1, j'adorais le sentiment de liberte qu'offrait le jeu a l'epoque. Les iles etaient pas tres grandes, mais on pouvait vraiment aller ou on voulait, et on pouvait approcher l'ennemi de tous les cotes, meme quand la carte se reduisait parfois a un gros couloir deguise. C'etait vraiment jouissif. La, paradoxalement, la map a l'air immense, mais je ne ressens plus cette meme sensation. Parfois, le jeu nous engueule car on s'eloigne trop d'une quete qu'on aurait apparement declenchee et nous sanctionne meme de la faire echouer si on persiste a partir dans la mauvaise direction, ce qui ruine totalement l'immersion. Et j'ai souvent l'impression que pour atteindre un objectif, il faut suivre un chemin precis impose par les devs a cause de ces foutus checkpoints.


 
_Ce que je ressens en jeu_

Ce qui m'amene a un dernier point. J'ai rien pige au systeme de sauvegarde. Je quitte le jeu pres d'un temple dans les bois, je reprends ma partie dans une chambre d'hote du village local ?! J'echoue a une quete, je recommence a partir d'un endroit que j'avais meme pas explorer ?! Et bien entendu, tout ce que j'ai fait les 10 derniers minutes n'ont pas ete sauvegarde.

Bref, je vais continuer car ca reste quand meme sympa a jouer et que j'espere voir de l'amelioration par la suite ( et aussi parce que le jeu m'a ete offert), mais putain j'ai l'impression de jouer a Skyrim With Guns mod.

Pour l'instant, la partie que j'ai le plus apprecie a ete le prologue.... C'est dire  :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Je sais pas si je vous l'ai dis, mais ce jeu est génial.
> Ça fait 5 jours que je joue plus qu'à ça, et pour le moment je m'en lasse pas.


J'approuve. Depuis que t'as conseillé ce jeu, je n'ai quasiment joué qu'à ça. Je dois dire que le concept est simple (y'a que trois touches à utiliser), mais bien prennant. Par contre ça ne tient la route que le temps du premier niveau, après on est tellement blindé d'améliorations que ça devient plus facile au lieu de plus difficile. C'est assez "lolrandom" par moments, aussi.

Enfin y'a du potentiel.Un gros potentiel. Reste à savoir s'ils seront capables d'en faire un jeu complet.

----------


## Sylvine

Perso même blindé d'améliorations le coté effectivement très aléatoire du jeu fait que des fois t'es plus ou moins obligé de perdre (la partie à à peine démarrée et tu te retrouve face à une marée vivante d'aliens).

Ça va être un des trucs à bosser, garder le coté aléatoire tout en dosant mieux la difficulté, mais je m'en fait pas trop, encore une fois en l'état c'est déjà largement jouable.

----------


## Vaatho

J'ai recommencé *FEAR*, que j'avais lâché y a genre euh... neuf-dix ans ou un truc du genre. Bah je suis tombé amoureux du fusil à pompe.  :Emo:  C'est juste jouissif de contourner deux ou trois mecs par la droite alors qu'ils croient que t'es à gauche, puis de les prendre à revers, activer le ralenti, et BLAM BLAM BLAM purée d'unités spéciales.  :Bave: 

Reste à voir le reste du jeu et l'histoire maintenant, puisque pour l'instant les environnements se sont cantonnés à des couloirs sombres remplis de tuyaux.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

> Reste à voir le reste du jeu et l'histoire maintenant, puisque pour l'instant les environnements se sont cantonnés à des couloirs sombres remplis de tuyaux.


Après ça change du tout au tout puisque tu auras 

Spoiler Alert! 


des bureaux. 

Des tas de bureaux. 
Tout plein de bureuax 
ENCORE DU RE RUEA REAUR RE A RA 



Mais le jeu est une tuerie quand même.

----------


## Sylvine

Et après les bureaux, des couloirs sombres avec des tuyaux, pour varier un peu.

----------


## Vaatho

> Après ça change du tout au tout puisque tu auras 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des bureaux. 
> 
> Des tas de bureaux. 
> Tout plein de bureuax 
> ...


Haha, justement c'est ce que je me suis dit en arrivant sur le toit d'un immeuble de... 

Spoiler Alert! 


bureau !

  ::): 

En tout cas vous me rassurez pour la suite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais le point faible du premier FEAR c'est le manque de variété des décors. Heureusement que le level-design est très réussi.
Dans l'add-on Extraction Point c'est déjà mieux (et il faut le faire de toute manière , l'add-on bute). Attention y'a un deuxième add-on dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui est PERRAVE. Les majuscules ne rendent pas hommage à l'inintérêt de ce pack de niveaux supplémentaires.
Dans le 2 on a plus ce souci. Dans le 3 non plus, mais perso j'ai trouvé les environnements assez fades globalement, même si ça reste assez intéressant à parcourir quand même.

---------- Post added at 13h36 ---------- Previous post was at 13h33 ----------




> J'approuve. Depuis que t'as conseillé ce jeu, je n'ai quasiment joué qu'à ça. Je dois dire que le concept est simple (y'a que trois touches à utiliser), mais bien prennant. Par contre ça ne tient la route que le temps du premier niveau, après on est tellement blindé d'améliorations que ça devient plus facile au lieu de plus difficile. C'est assez "lolrandom" par moments, aussi.
> .


What ? un FPS avec 3 touches ?

----------


## Sylvine

> What ? un FPS avec 3 touches ?


 Tirer, activer les ordis, activer la vision thermique (que tu n'as pas de base).

Comme je l'ai dis, pour le moment la partie FPS est pas ultra développée, tu affrontes des ennemis teubés qui te foncent dessus dans des couloirs étriqués.
Il y a même une amélioration qui rajoute une auto-visée (pas franchement indispensable vu l’architecture du vaisseau).

----------


## Nono

> Hier j'ai enfin pu tester Lara Croft et le temple d'Osiris à 4 en splitscreen.
> 
> Ba mouaif.
> Le premier marchait vraiment bien à 2, mais là 4 c'est simplement trop. Tout le jeu devient trop brouillon (combat et plateforme), des puzzles à 4 c'est pas possible. La profondeur du gameplay est finalement dilué par le nombre de joueur. Seul tu dois gérer tous les outils (grappin, sceptre, torche, laser), à plusieurs c'est répartis entre les joueurs, mais autant à 2 ça permet d'augmenter la complexité des puzzles, à 4 ça fait juste que t'as 2 joueurs qui servent à rien.
> 
> Et puis à 4 la tentation de foutre le merdier est bien plus grande, et les occasions nombreuses, surtout que le jeu l'encourage un peu (un tableau en fin de niveau compare les performances des joueurs).
> A la limite ça pourrait être drôle si le jeu prenait vraiment cette voie du chacun pour soi, sauf que c'est contraire au principe du jeu, sans coopération tu ne peux pas progresser.
> 
> Dernier problème, tout le coté loot passe à la trappe quand on joue en splitscreen. Déjà les joueurs 2, 3 et 4 sont considérés comme des invités, du coup ils n'ont pas vraiment d'inventaire propre (le problème des portages PC qui ne tiennent pas compte du fait qu'on ne peut pas avoir plusieurs comptes connectés sur Steam en même temps), et puis bidouiller son matos quand ça met la pause aux 4 joueurs, c'est pas trop possible.
> ...


Et à seulement deux joueurs tu as essayé ? Selon toi, ça vaut le coup pour celui qui a aimé le premier volet ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ouais le point faible du premier FEAR c'est le manque de variété des décors. Heureusement que le level-design est très réussi.
> Dans l'add-on Extraction Point c'est déjà mieux (et il faut le faire de toute manière , l'add-on bute). Attention y'a un deuxième add-on dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui est PERRAVE. Les majuscules ne rendent pas hommage à l'inintérêt de ce pack de niveaux supplémentaires.
> Dans le 2 on a plus ce souci. Dans le 3 non plus, mais perso j'ai trouvé les environnements assez fades globalement, même si ça reste assez intéressant à parcourir quand même.


Le premier add-on, c'est Extraction Point et le deuxième c'est Perseus Mandate. Dans mes souvenirs, aucun des deux n'est inoubliable.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ouais le point faible du premier FEAR c'est le manque de variété des décors. Heureusement que le level-design est très réussi.
> Dans l'add-on Extraction Point c'est déjà mieux (et il faut le faire de toute manière , l'add-on bute). Attention y'a un deuxième add-on dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui est PERRAVE. Les majuscules ne rendent pas hommage à l'inintérêt de ce pack de niveaux supplémentaires.
> Dans le 2 on a plus ce souci. Dans le 3 non plus, mais perso j'ai trouvé les environnements assez fades globalement, même si ça reste assez intéressant à parcourir quand même.


Bof. Extraction Point est souvent encensé alors que Perseus Mandate se fait allégrement défoncer mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire que les deux sont sympas mais absolument pas au niveau de l'original, notamment à cause du rythme qui n'est pas du tout le même. Je dirais même que Perseus Mandate a le seul moment mémorable des deux addons sous la forme d'un combat dans une grande salle avec un nouveau type d'ennemi assez coriace qui était très réussi et nous forçait à rester mobile tout en exploitant le lean.

Et vu que je viens également de finir le premier Fear et que je suis en train d'embrayer sur le second je vais émettre des réserves sur le level design de l'original qui est extrêmement répétitif, et je ne parle pas de l'aspect visuel mais de la façon dont sont conçues les zones de combat. Le problème c'est que du coup on est jamais vraiment pris par surpris à partir du moment où on apprends à identifier la structure typique des passages où il faut s'attendre à voir des ennemis arriver, ça fait qu'on a presque toujours l'initiative et les combats qui ne sont déjà pas bien dur malgré les réactions très crédibles de l'I.A deviennent d'autant plus faciles et j'ai du me retrouver à court de kits de soin une fois en tout et pour temps. J'en suis au niveau de l’Hôpital de Fear 2 là et je suis nettement plus convaincu par ce dernier question level design et difficulté, même si là encore ça reste un peu facile vu que les premiers ennemis visent particulièrement mal. Bon par contre je m'attendais pas à être absorbé à ce point par l'ambiance du premier épisode que j’avais pourtant déjà fait. Les tentatives de foutre la frousse au joueur font un peu sourire au début mais il faut avouer que sur les derniers niveaux l'ambiance gagne constamment en intensité avec quelques passages qui sont pas loin d'être terrifiants. (Notamment parce que ce ne sont pas des hallucinations ou des jump scare à deux balles mais de vraies phases de gameplay)

Par contre je suis toujours aussi horripilé par le mode de narration qui a été adopté par les gars de Monolith. L'histoire est en fait pas mal du tout, assez bien ficelée, mais pour la comprendre on est obligé d'écouter des répondeurs téléphoniques en boucle ou de télécharger des données ultra-confidentielles d'un ordinateur portable qui se trouve sans qu'on comprenne pourquoi au beau milieu d'un entrepôt. C'est vraiment cheap, et pour l'instant sa suite ne fait pas beaucoup mieux. (Même si il y a eu de l'amélioration)

Et pour finir c'est à l'occasion de cette partie que je me suis rendu compte qu'en slow motion on pouvait tirer sur les grenades lancées par les ennemis pour les faire exploser en plein vol, et ça marche aussi pour le deuxième.  :Bave:

----------


## Vaatho

Oh bordel faut que j'essaie. Au fusil à pompe.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh oui le coup des grenades c'est connu BANDE DE GROS NULS !!

Et c'st jouissif  ::love:: 
De toute façon FEAR est jouissif  ::love:: 

:réinstall:

Ouais nan faut d'abord que je teste le FPS présenté par Sylvine et Momock, quand même, ça m'intrigue tout ça.
Et ensuite, :réinstall:

----------


## kennyo

Finis MGS avant.

----------


## Supergounou

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* (merci Znokiss!  ::): )

Après une heure passé dans les options à tester plein de configurations pour que le jeu tourne correctement sur ma vieille bécane sans planter au démarrage, j'ai enfin réussi à faire les premières énigmes du jeu. Une écriture qui semble plutôt très bonne, une technique remarquable que ce soit graphismes et musiques, une ambiance excellente, assez glauque, qui me fait un peu penser à Alan Wake pour le moment.

En dehors de ça, j'ai l'impression d'être face à un simulateur de ballade, on avance dans les très jolis décors en cherchant des objets parfois VRAIMENT planqués (fichue 

Spoiler Alert! 


pierre

 au début, j'ai regardé une soluce) et en solvant des puzzles.

Malgré ce gamplay très (trop?) limité, j'ai hâte de me relancer dedans pour découvrir le fin mot de l'histoire.

----------


## schouffy

> Tirer, activer les ordis, activer la vision thermique (que tu n'as pas de base).
> 
> Comme je l'ai dis, pour le moment la partie FPS est pas ultra développée, tu affrontes des ennemis teubés qui te foncent dessus dans des couloirs étriqués.
> Il y a même une amélioration qui rajoute une auto-visée (pas franchement indispensable vu l’architecture du vaisseau).


Tu sais pas où ça s'installe ce jeu par hasard ? J'ai lancé l'exe launcher dans les téléchargements, maintenant j'ai le jeu mais je comprends pas où il est..

----------


## Rakanishu

> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* (merci Znokiss! )
> 
> Après une heure passé dans les options à tester plein de configurations pour que le jeu tourne correctement sur ma vieille bécane sans planter au démarrage, j'ai enfin réussi à faire les premières énigmes du jeu. Une écriture qui semble plutôt très bonne, une technique remarquable que ce soit graphismes et musiques, une ambiance excellente, assez glauque, qui me fait un peu penser à Alan Wake pour le moment.
> 
> En dehors de ça, j'ai l'impression d'être face à un simulateur de ballade, on avance dans les très jolis décors en cherchant des objets parfois VRAIMENT planqués (fichue 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu pourras lire mon premier avis posté dans ce topic même (enfin, l'ancienne version), et quand tu l'auras fini tu pourras lire ce que j'en ai récemment dit / pensé sur le topic des jeux finis ^^

----------


## Supergounou

Nos avis se rejoignent  :;): 

Pour pas me spoiler, j'ai pas lu ton avis une fois le jeu fini par contre.

----------


## fadox

> Je teste Space Beast Terror Fright, un FPS rogue like.
> Pour le moment c'est qu'un prototype (testable gratuitement), mais c'est déjà la transcription vidéoludique de Alien 2 la plus convaincante auquel j'ai pu jouer.
> 
> Bon, faut dire que la concurrence est pas bien rude, malgré des dizaines de jeux, à licence ou non, principalement des FPS, la plupart sont peu mémorables.
> L'aspect rogue-like est basique mais fonctionne bien, l'univers si prête particulièrement et se marie parfaitement avec le coté horrifique.
> C'est l'aspect FPS qui pèche le plus pour le moment, mais malgré le coté un peu rugueux et basique de l'ensemble, ça fonctionne étonnamment bien.
> 
> A voir comment ça évolue, mais je vais suivre ça de près.


 ::o:  merci pour la découverte, ça tabasse, par contre à petite dose si on à le palpitant fragile

----------


## Rakanishu

> Nos avis se rejoignent 
> 
> Pour pas me spoiler, j'ai pas lu ton avis une fois le jeu fini par contre.


En même temps je t'ai dit de lire le 2e quand tu en auras fini  ::P:  ENCORE UN PEU ET JE VAIS CROIRE QUE TU NE ME LIS PAS VRAIMENT  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Et à seulement deux joueurs tu as essayé ? Selon toi, ça vaut le coup pour celui qui a aimé le premier volet ?


 J'ai dû faire un niveau.
A ce que j'ai lu c'est plus facile que le premier et globalement moins intéressant, mais si on aime la formule tu peux y aller je pense.




> Tu sais pas où ça s'installe ce jeu par hasard ? J'ai lancé l'exe launcher dans les téléchargements, maintenant j'ai le jeu mais je comprends pas où il est..


 Il faut lancer le jeu par ce launcher.
Je t'avoue que je sais même pas où il me l'a téléchargé.

----------


## schouffy

Je me régale sur *SWAT 4* en ce moment.
Une IA un peu chelou aussi bien pour les potes que les méchants, et je regrette l'absence de planification même sommaire, ou même de pouvoir synchroniser deux ouvertures de portes, mais je pinaille car c'est vraiment excellent. Débarquer dans une pièce le pompe au poing et gueuler sur tout le monde avant de tirer dans les genoux de ceux qui lâchent pas leur flingue : Du bonheur.
Et en élite y'a vraiment du gros défi je pense, faut quasiment perfect chaque mission. Je recommande. ça a l'air court par contre mais y'a une extension.

---------- Post added at 00h34 ---------- Previous post was at 00h34 ----------




> Il faut lancer le jeu par ce launcher.
> Je t'avoue que je sais même pas où il me l'a téléchargé.


Merci, c'est ce que je ferai mais je trouvais ça bizarre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Testé vite Space Terror Truc.
Hmmm dubitatif pour l'instant. Déjà ne pas pouvoir foutre la vue souris en inversée, ça m'a gêné, mais bon c'est le genre de détails qui se corrige facilement dans une version avancée.
L'ambiance est pas mal, on ressent bien la claustrophobie du pauvre gars enfermé avec des monstres, mais j'ai dû raté quelque chose parce qu'il y avait toujours un moment où je bloquais...Genre le seul chemin était emprunté en continu par des bestioles, j'avais beau tirer dans le tas en essayant d'avancer, impossible de progresser, et comme un coup suffit à tuer le joueur...
A part activer les tourelles et récupérer les upgrades ammos/vision thermique, y'a autre chose qu'on peut faire pour freiner l'avancée ou détourner les attaques des aliens ?
En tout cas y'a du potentiel, faut voir ce qu'ils vont en faire.

Idem, pas trouvé où le jeu était installé, ça m'embête un peu, notamment parce que je ne vois pas comment le désinstaller (lui et les autres que j'ai testé par curiosité - à chier, ne perdez pas votre temps).

----------


## Sylvine

> A part activer les tourelles et récupérer les upgrades ammos/vision thermique, y'a autre chose qu'on peut faire pour freiner l'avancée ou détourner les attaques des aliens ?


 Conseil, rushe comme un bâtard sur les terminaux, te fais pas chier à activer les tourelles au début.
Il faut essayer de débloquer le plus vite possible l'amélioration qui te montre où est le terminal le plus proche (parce que c'est galère avec juste l'indication de distance) et accélérer le temps de piratage.
Si tu repère une faille d'où sortent les aliens, essaye de l'isoler en activant les tourelles à proximité et en fermant le plus de porte autour possible (ou alors en laissant ouvertes celles qui donnent sur d'autres tourelles).

Apparemment les fichiers sont dans C:\Users\Wam\AppData\Roaming\nornware
Mais je vois pas pourquoi tu voudrais le désinstaller.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce que  :tired:  Bon là j'aimerais surtout virer les autres jeux de l'installer, lancés par curiosité.

J'ai été dans ce répertoire, je n'ai vu que deux pauvres fichiers de conf. Sont gentils les mecs, ils pourraient au moins faire ça proprement  :tired: 
Mais du coup y'a un jeu complet de prévu ou c'est simplement une "démo" pour le fun ?

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai été dans ce répertoire, je n'ai vu que deux pauvres fichiers de conf.


 Nan, il faut regarder dans "launcher", pas dans les dossiers des jeux (du moins pour celui-là).




> Mais du coup y'a un jeu complet de prévu ou c'est simplement une "démo" pour le fun ?


 Ba visiblement ils comptent en faire quelque chose.
Ils essayent de se faire greenlighter pour le moment. Je comprends rien à cette merde, comment on sait s'ils vont être sélectionnés ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Jamais passé sur Greenlight.
Suffit de répondre "Oui"  quand à la question sur l'achat du jeu, à mon avis. Plus t'as de votes, plus  le jeu a de possibilités d'être sélectionner par Gros Gabe.

----------


## Schizolog

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky*

Je suis plutôt déçu pour l'instant de *Clear Sky*. Non pas que ce soit un mauvais jeu, loin s'en faut, mais je pense que mon erreur fût de l'installer dans la foulée, après avoir _fini_ la trame principale de *Shadow of Chernobyl*. Je m'attendais au même choc que le premier opus et ce n'est pas le cas. 

Au-delà du sentiment de déjà-vu des zones visitées, c'est la guerre des factions qui m'a le plus chagriné. Quand bien même rajoute-t-elle à l'immersion, que sa finition bancale en matière d'équilibrage nuit à l’expérience plus qu'autre chose. Dommage, car c'était une feature alléchante, susceptible d'apporter un surplus d'âme au titre.

Autre point (sujet à spoiler): 



Spoiler Alert! 


 Une fois à Limansk-13, il m'est impossible de retourner dans les zones précédentes. On se retrouve condamner à avancer dans un couloir digne de certains FPS actuels, en exagérant le trait. _Limansk-13_ -> _Hôpital de Limansk_ -> _Zone extérieure du CNPP_, bref, pas mal de zones dirigistes qui me semblent arriver plus tôt que dans SoC (zone extérieure du CNPP + Sarcophage). En passant le pont de Limansk, je ne m'attendais pas à me retrouver si vite coincé, à moins que je ne me fasse une fausse idée. 



Tous ces petites coquilles, à mon goût, ne vont pas me faire désinstaller le  jeu. Mais là où j'ai pardonné à SoC ses défauts, j'ai plus de mal à en faire autant pour *Clear Sky*, où j'ai la sensation d'un *Shadow of Chernobyl* remanié, avec pour excuse l'idée du prologue, où le scénario est calqué sur celui de son aïeul.

----------


## Momock

> j'ai dû raté quelque chose parce qu'il y avait toujours un moment où je bloquais...Genre le seul chemin était emprunté en continu par des bestioles, j'avais beau tirer dans le tas en essayant d'avancer, impossible de progresser, et comme un coup suffit à tuer le joueur...


Ouais, ça me faisait ça aussi. En fait faut comprendre de quelles portes sortent les machins et en fermer une partie très vite, entre deux respawns. Parfois elles sont toutes défoncées parcqu'elles étaient fermées en commançant le niveau, et là faut défourailler (ou passer par un autre chemin si possible) Perso j'ai passé pour la première fois le niveau 1 à ma 30ème partie, ou un truc du genre.

Et sinon : le jeu avec la peinture et le rasta est très sympa. C'est un petit plateformer sans prétention et avec un concept qui marche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky*
> 
> 
> Tous ces petites coquilles, à mon goût, ne vont pas me faire désinstaller le  jeu. Mais là où j'ai pardonné à SoC ses défauts, j'ai plus de mal à en faire autant pour *Clear Sky*, où j'ai la sensation d'un *Shadow of Chernobyl* remanié, avec pour excuse l'idée du prologue, où le scénario est calqué sur celui de son aïeul.


Tu te consoleras avec Call Of Pripyat.
D'ailleurs je me demande si tu ne ferais pas mieux de laisser ce CS de côté, de crainte d'être un peu blasé de faire le troisième opus, alors qu'il mérite bien plus ton attention.
Clear Sky était sympa parce qu'après la dose de SoC on était en manque, mais avec du recul il n'apporte pas tant que ça, même si l'idée des factions est sympa (et la première map super-jolie).

----------


## Yves Signal

Putain j'ai jamais touché à STALKER...
:confession:

J'ai raté quelque chose ou bien ?

----------


## schouffy

Oui. Prends un pack ils sont soldés très souvent.
Le 1 et le 3, c'est peut-être mes FPS préférés (ever).

----------


## Yves Signal

Je les ai déjà en plus...
PAr contre ça doit pas être très beau aujourd'hui non ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je dois pas être loin de la fin de *Wolfenstein The New Order*. Une vraie bonne surprise, très sympa et très fun à jouer... Mais très facile, trop. Pourtant, je suis du genre à galérer à terminer certains jeux en Normal, mais là... J'aurais du démarrer directement en Difficile.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je les ai déjà en plus...
> PAr contre ça doit pas être très beau aujourd'hui non ?


Y a pleins de mods graphiques pour améliorer la chose  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Ouaip, va jeter un oeil sur le topic officiel, y'a de quoi améliorer un peu.
Mais tu n'y joues pas pour ses graphismes toute façon.

----------


## Yves Signal

Ça roule mes copains ! Je commence par le 1 ?
Je ne suis pas graphic whore, la question se posait surtout pour la résolution (vu que le premier est bien vieux).

----------


## Catel

> Putain j'ai jamais touché à STALKER...
> :confession:
> 
> J'ai raté quelque chose ou bien ?


Il faut quand même accrocher. Moi j'ai jamais aimé.

----------


## Momock

Moi non-plus. C'est de la (looooooongue) marche, avec des monstres et des bandits qui respawnent sans arrêt, et des flingues au feeling nul.

----------


## schouffy

> Ça roule mes copains ! Je commence par le 1 ?
> Je ne suis pas graphic whore, la question se posait surtout pour la résolution (vu que le premier est bien vieux).


Je sais plus pour les réso mais c'est pas SI vieux.. C'est sorti la même année que Crysis 1 donc j'imagine qu'il y a des réso acceptables et du 16/9

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je les ai déjà en plus...
> PAr contre ça doit pas être très beau aujourd'hui non ?



Y'a des mods pour améliorer tout ça, et artistiquement ça reste très réussi.
Si tu penses n'en faire qu'un, fait Call Of Pripyat directement, c'est le plus abouti. Sinon SoC + CoP, et Clear Sky en tout dernier si vraiment t'es fana.

----------


## znokiss

> Je les ai déjà en plus...
> PAr contre ça doit pas être très beau aujourd'hui non ?


 SI si c'est très beau.

----------


## smokytoks

Bon, j'ai lâché Watch_Dogs, impossible de le faire tourner de manière fluide : c'est presque jouable mais trop chiant en l'état. J'lui donnerais peut-être une nouvelle chance après upgrade de ma machine, même si j'y crois pas des masses...

Du coup, j'ai hésité à me relancer dans un RimWorlds mais finalement, je suis passé sur *NEO Scavenger* : Un régal pour tout amateur de rogue-like survival. Très proche de Robinson Requiem mais en mode post-apo...

C'est moche mais super riche et très prenant. Par contre, c'est tellement méchant... :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai chopé Ziggurat en profitant de la promo Steam.
Le jeu m'intriguait un peu, mais en même temps j'avais des réserves, mais vu que je suis à fond sur Space Beast Terror machin, un autre FPS rogue-like (ou rogue-lite, j'ai pas compris la différence), je me suis laissé tenté.

Et mouaif.
J'ai fais quelque chose comme 4 parties en normal, les 3 premières j'ai même pas réussi à passer le premier niveau, la 4ème j'ai atteint le boss d'une fin d'une traite sans forcer, j'étais devenu quasiment invincible, mais je suis mort face au boss qui est bien costaud.
Et cette dernière partie m'a semblé interminable, en partie parce que dès que j'ai fini le premier niveau, le challenge s'est évaporé, mais c'est surtout parce que c'est pas vraiment palpitant.
Tu alternes au fil de ton humeur entre les 4 armes que tu peux porter en mitraillant au petit bonheur la chance sur des grappes d'ennemis qui te foncent dessus façon Serious Sam, la diversité en moins (déjà que Serious Sam dans le genre gavant c'est pas mal).

Honnêtement je sais pas si je vais le relancer, mais pour pas trop être méchant je poste pas ça dans le topic des jeux lâchés.

En tout cas la comparaison avec Space bidule fait très mal, certes Ziggurat est bien mieux fignolé quand l'autre fait brouillon, mais avec nettement moins de contenu (1 arme, 1 type d'ennemi, 1 type d'environnement avec une poignée d'éléments de décor répétés en boucle), le jeu continue de me tenir en haleine depuis plus d'une semaine (par décence je vais même pas relever que Space machin est gratuit).
Les deux différences majeures c'est que Space truc arrive à maintenir une tension de dingue partie après partie là où sur Ziggurat je joue en mode j'men bat les steacks, et surtout il rajoute une petite couche de gestion stratégique dans la progression là où dans Ziggurat je me contente d'avancer salle après salle sans autre stratégie que d'affronter le boss qu'après avoir fouillé toutes les salles.

Total Biscuit qui prétend que c'est le meilleur représentant du genre, rend moi mon fric !

----------


## Herr Peter

Essaie alors *Tower Of Guns*, il s'est taillé une jolie réputation chez les amateurs de FPS-Rogue-Like. Testé et approuvé  ::):

----------


## Catel

*Get Medieval*

Je dois être la seule personne au monde à se souvenir de ce clone tardif (1998) et déjà nostalgique de Gauntlet  ::happy2::  Il faut dire que j'ai le CD depuis des années et que je ne l'ai à peu près jamais lancé  ::mellow::  Y jeter un oeil curieux et testeur concourt donc à vider mon backlog*.

Toutes les mécaniques y sont, les tableaux s'enchaînent, la platitude de la réalisation est relevée par l'humour donné aux personnages. Le principal défaut selon moi: la visée au clavier.

Bien sûr ce jeu est conçu pour le multi coop, mais euh bon disons que
Je vais continuer un petit peu en solo et j'arrêterai là, ok  ::ninja:: 


*Le backlog PC des années 2010 constitue une intéressante illustration contemporaine du tonneau des Danaïdes.



(en fait, Gauntlet, c'était le Diablo des années 80 ?)

----------


## calou

*Skyrim*

Enfin...disons que je joue à des mods qui utilisent comme base le moteur de Skyrim, tellement l'expérience de jeu est enrichie par tous les mods ajoutés. Le combo Requiem + Frosfall + RND + Wet and cold rend le jeu terriblement exigeant. Il se change en une sorte de RPG survival où l'on commence réellement tout en bas de l'échelle et où l'on vit cette vie d'aventurier, qui n'est pas faite que de crapahutage de donjons et de massacre de morts-vivants. Il y a aussi manger, boire, dormir, se protéger du froid, crafter son équipement et ses potions. Avant de partir à l'aventure il faut réellement bien se préparer sous peine de mourir autrement que sous les coups des bandits. 

A côté de cela, j'ai toute une tripoté de mods de quêtes, de compagnons/npc et des mods visuels. Tout cela ajoute grandement à l'immersion et au sentiment de se trimballer dans un monde vraiment hostile et vivant. 

J'en suis à 10h de jeu, je suis niveau 4 et n'importe quel petit bandit est un réel danger, surtout s'il y en a plusieurs à la fois. Mais quel bonheur. Si la stabilité de l'ensemble se confirme sur la durée, je pense que je suis parti pour des centaines d'heures sur ce run.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> *Skyrim*
> 
> Enfin...disons que je joue à des mods qui utilisent comme base le moteur de Skyrim, tellement l'expérience de jeu est enrichie par tous les mods ajoutés. Le combo Requiem + Frosfall + RND + Wet and cold rend le jeu terriblement exigeant. Il se change en une sorte de RPG survival où l'on commence réellement tout en bas de l'échelle et où l'on vit cette vie d'aventurier, qui n'est pas faite que de crapahutage de donjons et de massacre de morts-vivants. Il y a aussi manger, boire, dormir, se protéger du froid, crafter son équipement et ses potions. Avant de partir à l'aventure il faut réellement bien se préparer sous peine de mourir autrement que sous les coups des bandits. 
> 
> A côté de cela, j'ai toute une tripoté de mods de quêtes, de compagnons/npc et des mods visuels. Tout cela ajoute grandement à l'immersion et au sentiment de se trimballer dans un monde vraiment hostile et vivant. 
> 
> J'en suis à 10h de jeu, je suis niveau 4 et n'importe quel petit bandit est un réel danger, surtout s'il y en a plusieurs à la fois. Mais quel bonheur. Si la stabilité de l'ensemble se confirme sur la durée, je pense que je suis parti pour des centaines d'heures sur ce run.


Mais du coup, est ce réellement adapté aux donjons interminables avec des 10aines et des 10aines d'ennemis que tu vas inévitablement finir par rencontrer ?

----------


## calou

> Mais du coup, est ce réellement adapté aux donjons interminables avec des 10aines et des 10aines d'ennemis que tu vas inévitablement finir par rencontrer ?


Aucune idée. Je verrai bien au moment voulu. Ceci dit, les mods que j'ai installé, s'ils rendent le jeu plus dur, offrent également nettement plus de possibilités de gameplay et offrent donc une large palette d'options pour aborder les situations périlleuses. Je n'ai pas peur de dire que pour l'instant je me balade avec Gorr, un barbare qui nettement plus balaise que moi et qui me permet de faire quelques donjons et bandits faciles pour m'entraîner.

Ceci dit, il est probable que "dénaturer" le jeu à ce point risque d'apporter certains déséquilibres à certains moments. En même temps, dans la conception que j'ai de ce jeu, le déséquilibre fait partie de la vie d'aventurier et si je dois suer à grosses gouttes pour finir un donjon, ça fait partie du deal que je passe avec moi-même avec cette install.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je viens de commencer *Far Cry 4* (filé avec ma CG) et ouaaah c'est beau.  ::o: 

Je sais bien, avant j'étais sur Xbox360 et mon PC avait un an de moins qu'elle, mais c'est quand même un choc.
Je ne suis qu'au début, j'ai fait le prologue et la 1ère tour. Belle surprise les attaques d'aigles, parce que même en le sachant, je ne me balade pas le nez en l'air à les surveiller.

Ca a l'air vraiment semblable au 3 mais j'avais tellement aimé, je ne vais pas être lassé sur un second épisode, pour les suites on verra...
Et c'est cette connerie d'avoir la musique en toggle ON/OFF et de ne pas pouvoir régler les sons, les voix, la musique séparément comme le font la plupart des jeux ?

Par contre depuis que je peux profiter des jeux je me suis mis exclusivement au PC, et j'ai mal aux mains, aux bras et au dos dès que ça demande beaucoup de touches (ce qui est le cas de FC4).
J'étais habitué au pad. 
Alors qu'hier soir sur L4D2 en multi je n 'ai pas eu mal, je pense que ça vient de la simplicité à manier le jeu. Les jeux au rythme posé comme Civ5, Dungeon of Endless, etc... ça passe bien sûr très bien aussi.
J'espère m'habituer rapidement parce que ça fait déjà un mois et je fais de bonnes pauses depuis mes premières douleurs, mais j'ai envie de pouvoir jouer sans compter surtout avec le plaisir que je viens d'avoir.

----------


## Zerger

Faut que tu mettes a SCII si tu veux être achevé  ::): 

Sinon, justement Farcry 4, j'avance petit à petit et je dois dire que ca commence a devenir bien sympa memesi la tonne de quetes annexes casse toujours un peu le rythme, mais ca reste fun une fois qu'on accepte que c'est pas un pur FPS

----------


## oks2024

Pareil que Sylvine, chez choppé Ziggurat lors de la promo et la première impression est pas géniale.

En fait c'est surtout qu'ils ont pris tous les ingrédients d'un fast FPS sauf pour l'arme ou on a juste une baguette magique mollassonne pas précise. C'est insupportable le gouffre entre les déplacement hyper réactif et le tir, quand on clic il y a presque une seconde avant que le tir parte, et les projectiles sont lents à toucher leur cible. C'est typiquement le genre de jeu ou tu veux courir sauter, viser tirer et voir le monstre (ou la carotte, sans doutes maléfique, dans le cas présent) touché immédiatement.

Je vais creuser un peu plus au cas ou ça s'améliore, mais c'est certain que le premier contact est décevant.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Aucune idée. Je verrai bien au moment voulu. Ceci dit, les mods que j'ai installé, s'ils rendent le jeu plus dur, offrent également nettement plus de possibilités de gameplay et offrent donc une large palette d'options pour aborder les situations périlleuses. Je n'ai pas peur de dire que pour l'instant je me balade avec Gorr, un barbare qui nettement plus balaise que moi et qui me permet de faire quelques donjons et bandits faciles pour m'entraîner.
> 
> Ceci dit, il est probable que "dénaturer" le jeu à ce point risque d'apporter certains déséquilibres à certains moments. En même temps, dans la conception que j'ai de ce jeu, le déséquilibre fait partie de la vie d'aventurier et si je dois suer à grosses gouttes pour finir un donjon, ça fait partie du deal que je passe avec moi-même avec cette install.


J'ai beaucoup aimé Skyrim et j'ai essayé de jouer mon rôle de fufu mais j'avoue avoir rushé un paquet de donjons pour ne pas devenir dingue. La moindre quête insignifiante est prétexte à t'envoyer éradiquer la population de grottes interminables et de donjons gigantesques (et plutôt chiants de par leur répétitivité). Autant tes mods ont l'air parfaitement calibré pour l'extérieur et ils font envie, autant en intérieur, je crains le pire.
Genre la première quête "Griffe de Dragon" à Rivebois... Bonjour la galère.

Bon après, tu peux vivre ta vie et t'éclater sans te préoccuper de là ou le jeu veut t'emmener.

----------


## schouffy

Par contre calou, si vraiment ta conf est bien, stable et tout, tu pourras mettre un screen de ta liste de mods chargés sur le topic de skyrim. Au cas où je le relance un jour  ::):  Merci

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je viens de commencer *Far Cry 4* (filé avec ma CG) et ouaaah c'est beau. 
> 
> Je sais bien, avant j'étais sur Xbox360 et mon PC avait un an de moins qu'elle, mais c'est quand même un choc.
> Je ne suis qu'au début, j'ai fait le prologue et la 1ère tour. Belle surprise les attaques d'aigles, parce que même en le sachant, je ne me balade pas le nez en l'air à les surveiller.
> 
> Ca a l'air vraiment semblable au 3 mais j'avais tellement aimé, je ne vais pas être lassé sur un second épisode, pour les suites on verra...
> Et c'est cette connerie d'avoir la musique en toggle ON/OFF et de ne pas pouvoir régler les sons, les voix, la musique séparément comme le font la plupart des jeux ?
> 
> Par contre depuis que je peux profiter des jeux je me suis mis exclusivement au PC, et j'ai mal aux mains, aux bras et au dos dès que ça demande beaucoup de touches (ce qui est le cas de FC4).
> ...


Dis, t'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt un problème d'ergonomie ou de mauvaise position devant l'écran tes douleurs là ? 
La question mérite d'être posée, parce que si c'est le cas loin de t'habituer ça risque surtout de s'amplifier...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Dis, t'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt un problème d'ergonomie ou de mauvaise position devant l'écran tes douleurs là ? 
> La question mérite d'être posée, parce que si c'est le cas loin de t'habituer ça risque surtout de s'amplifier...


Ben je n'écarte rien mais avant ça ne me le faisait pas, j'ai la même souris Razer depuis le PC précédent, la même chaise, j'ai eu le même clavier durant 1 mois  (je viens de changer).
Le truc qui me semble plausible c'est de n'avoir que peu joué ces 5 dernières années sur PC, quand je jouais c'était du civ, KB, FTL, Dredmor... que des jeux posés, à part Path of exile sur bonne période. Mais 95 % de mon temps de jeu était sur xbox. 
Et en changeant de pc j'ai enchaîné des heures pendant plusieurs jours.

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est bien pour ça que je te pose la question. J'avais cru comprendre que tu avais largement augmenté le nombre d'heures passées sur poste, et visiblement c'est bien le cas !
Une heure par jour dans telle position c'est pas du tout la même chose que trois, quatre ou cinq fois cette dose ! T'es crispé quand tu joues ? Auquel cas tente de te détendre pour commencer, et si ce n'est pas le cas demande-toi si la ou les positions que tu adoptes en jouant ne posent pas problème : épaules trop hautes, position de la colonne, des mains etc... Si un truc te semble mal adapté essaye d'en changer et vois ce que ça donne.
Je ne veux pas me faire passer pour un pro du truc mais je sais d'expérience qu'une bonne position et/ou un bon fauteuil de bureau c'est important, et pas qu'un peu, dès l'instant où tu y passes plus d'une heure par jour...

----------


## Sylvine

Un pote qui voulait me faire tester Risk of rain en m'affirmant que c'était le meilleur jeu au monde, on a joué en split à 3.
C'est extrêmement confus :
-Le perso fait 3 pixels de haut et les niveaux sont noyés dans des ennemis qui font 4 fois ta taille;
-Il n'y a aucune distinction entre les personnages des joueurs;
-Il n'y a pas le moindre feedback, tu sais pas quand tu te fais toucher, quand t'es sur le point de creuver, sur l'état de tes compétences... faut regarder le petit HUD en bas de l'écran, mais là aussi aucune distinction entre celui des différents joueurs;

En plus de ça les sensations sont pas top, les sauts sont mollassons, les armes ont aucun punch, et globalement j'ai pas trouvé ça très intéressant (c'est un espèce de mode horde vu de coté avec du loot à ramasser).

Du coup je lui ai montré le vrai meilleur jeu du monde pour des parties en split screen : Toybox Turbos.
Et on a passé des heures dessus, dans la joie et la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Zerger

Je rejoins Epikoienkore, j'ai justement un collegue au boulot qui a fait venir la medecine du travail pour un mal de dos, et y'a enormement de choses à verifier:
 - Confort et maintien de la chaise,il ne faut pas que tu "glisses" de ta chaise quand tu restes longtemps assis
 - Hauteur et espace du bureau, jouer sur un coin de bureau par manque de place c'est pas terrible
 - Hauteur de l'ecran du Pc, il faut pas que tu ressentes le besoin de baisser ou lever la tete
 - etc...

----------


## Nephizz

Tale's of Maj'Eyal, un rogue like à l'ancienne que je ne lâche plus depuis trois jours.

J'ai acheté le jeu un peu au pif sur Steam (avant de me rendre compte qu'il est dispo gratuitement sur le lien plus haut  :tired: ) et au final c'est vraiment une bonne pioche, je ne regrette pas mon achat.

Le jeu propose pas mal de choses intéressantes par rapport à la concurrence comme un mode aventure qui propose un nombre de vie limitées permettant de continuer l'aventure si l'on meurt (les puristes vont crier au scandale mais un mode perma death est bien sûr dispo) et plusieurs niveaux de difficulté.

Il y a aussi des trucs qui simplifient bien la vie comme une fonction "auto explore" pour parcourir les donjons rapidement jusqu'à la rencontre d'un ennemi ou porte ou autre évènement. 
Ou encore un item très pratique que l'on débloque assez tôt qui permet de revendre ses loots à moindre prix à chaque changement de map sans être obligé de se rendre dans un village.

Un autre truc sympa c'est que l'on est connecté en avec la communauté du jeu avec un chat, on voit les succès et morts des autres joueurs et on a la possibilité de link les stats des items. On peut aussi consulter sa feuille de perso sur le net.

Ah, et si vous êtes du genre à aimer les succès Steam, sachez qu'il y en a 1300+.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je rejoins Epikoienkore, j'ai justement un collegue au boulot qui a fait venir la medecine du travail pour un mal de dos, et y'a enormement de choses à verifier:
>  - Confort et maintien de la chaise,il ne faut pas que tu "glisses" de ta chaise quand tu restes longtemps assis
>  - Hauteur et espace du bureau, jouer sur un coin de bureau par manque de place c'est pas terrible
>  - Hauteur de l'ecran du Pc, il faut pas que tu ressentes le besoin de baisser ou lever la tete
>  - etc...


Donc, pour résumer...

----------


## Zerger

Idéalement  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

Mais à part ça, j'ai exactement le même problème que Yog-Sothoth depuis hier après-midi, et une bonne technique pour atténuer les douleurs au dos, c'est de faire des abdos, doucement (avec les jambes), pour réchauffer la partie qui fait mal.

----------


## kennyo

> Mais à part ça, j'ai exactement le même problème que Yog-Sothoth depuis hier après-midi, et une bonne technique pour atténuer les douleurs au dos, c'est de faire des abdos, doucement (avec les jambes), pour réchauffer la partie qui fait mal.


Pompes, gainage, feintes, chandelles.

Soulever de la fonte pendant une petite heure avant d'aller se poser devant le bureau.

Cordialement,
Jim' Gym'

----------


## Astasloth

Je suis en train de jouer à un petit jeu que je trouve ma foi assez sympathique : *Abyss Odyssey*

Je l'ai acheté pendant les soldes Steam parce que le design me plaisait bien. Les décors sont tous très beaux, les ennemis pas mal variés et, apparemment, tirés des mythes chiliens.



Le pitch du jeu, c'est qu'un nécromancien dort au fond d'un abysse et que ses rêves engendrent des monstres qui remontent à la surface. Vous, vous incarnez Katrien, une jeune femme apparemment elle aussi issue des rêves de ce nécromancien, mais bien décidé à y mettre un terme.
Vous l'aurez donc sûrement compris, le but est de descendre dans l'abysse (qui est découpé en différents niveaux) pour aller trucider celui qui est à l'origine de ce cauchemar.
Chaque niveau possède une difficulté différente, et vous pouvez parfois choisir de suivre l'un ou l'autre chemin pour continuer votre progression (une carte, à côté de son entrée, vous indique le niveau de difficulté du prochain niveau). Bien évidemment, du coup, vous allez devoir vous farcir une multitude d'ennemis et de petits pièges vicieux (des plantes qui lâchent des spores enflammées, des stalactites qui vous tombe sur le coin de la tête, etc.) mais aussi ouvrir des coffres, découvrir des passages secrets pour améliorer votre équipement.
Au cours de la progression, vous gagnez des niveaux (qui resteront après votre mort, contrairement à l'équipement), vous débloquez d'autres entrées pour l'abysse et vous débloquez aussi d'autres personnages. Un Monk est jouable, ainsi que la Pincoya. Chacun dispose évidemment de ses propres caractéristiques de combat.

Sans être réellement difficile (mais je n'ai pas encore essayé le mode cauchemar) je trouve que ce jeu est vraiment pas mal intéressant. Il a des mécaniques assez chouettes, comme le fait d'être remplacé par un militaire qui vous accompagne dans votre descente lorsque vous tombez au combat. Bien évidemment, il est moins puissant que vous, mais si vous arrivez à lui faire rejoindre un checkpoint, vous revenez à la vie, puisque vous êtes une créature chimérique issue des rêves du nécromancien (vous ne pouvez donc réellement mourir). Au contraire, si le soldat meurt, il faudra reprendre la descente du début... Sauf si vous avez dépensé un jeton de sauvegarde au checkpoint.
Ha oui, et les niveaux étant générés aléatoirement, il n'y aura jamais deux descentes semblables.

Bon, par contre, il y a quelques petits défauts. C'est vrai que les mouvements des perso pourraient sembler un peu rigides. Et aussi, régulièrement, quand on fait un attaque d'un côté, on ne peut pas directement se tourner si l'ennemi passe dans notre dos... Il faut annuler l'attaque, se retourner, et en relancer une. Mais au bout d'un court moment on s'y fait et on se fait moins avoir à cause de ça.

La seule chose qui m'étonne, c'est que ce jeu n'a l'air absolument pas connu. Je n'ai aucun canard dans ma liste d'ami qui le possède, c'est quand même la première fois que ça m'arrive  ::P: 
Mais bref, après trois heures de jeu, j'aime bien. Je ne suis pas encore arrivée tout dans le fond des abysses, donc je n'ai pas vaincu le dernier boss.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci pour ce retour, effectivement je connaissais pas et ça a l'air bien sympa  ::):

----------


## machiavel24

> Je suis en train de jouer à un petit jeu que je trouve ma foi assez sympathique : *Abyss Odyssey*
> 
> Je l'ai acheté pendant les soldes Steam parce que le design me plaisait bien. Les décors sont tous très beaux, les ennemis pas mal variés et, apparemment, tirés des mythes chiliens.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/69a...be1afc7f1c.jpg
> 
> Le pitch du jeu, c'est qu'un nécromancien dort au fond d'un abysse et que ses rêves engendrent des monstres qui remontent à la surface. Vous, vous incarnez Katrien, une jeune femme apparemment elle aussi issue des rêves de ce nécromancien, mais bien décidé à y mettre un terme.
> Vous l'aurez donc sûrement compris, le but est de descendre dans l'abysse (qui est découpé en différents niveaux) pour aller trucider celui qui est à l'origine de ce cauchemar.
> Chaque niveau possède une difficulté différente, et vous pouvez parfois choisir de suivre l'un ou l'autre chemin pour continuer votre progression (une carte, à côté de son entrée, vous indique le niveau de difficulté du prochain niveau). Bien évidemment, du coup, vous allez devoir vous farcir une multitude d'ennemis et de petits pièges vicieux (des plantes qui lâchent des spores enflammées, des stalactites qui vous tombe sur le coin de la tête, etc.) mais aussi ouvrir des coffres, découvrir des passages secrets pour améliorer votre équipement.
> ...


Faut que je finisse ma partie en cours (merci Nirm), mais je te rejoins sur ton ressenti. Une belle surprise.

----------


## Nehluxhes

> Je suis en train de jouer à un petit jeu que je trouve ma foi assez sympathique : *Abyss Odyssey*
> 
> 
> Le pitch du jeu, c'est qu'un nécromancien dort au fond d'un abysse et que ses rêves engendrent des monstres qui remontent à la surface. Vous, vous incarnez Katrien, une jeune femme apparemment elle aussi issue des rêves de ce nécromancien, mais bien décidé à y mettre un terme.
> Vous l'aurez donc sûrement compris, le but est de descendre dans l'abysse (qui est découpé en différents niveaux) pour *aller trucider celui qui est à l'origine de ce cauchemar.*


Mais pourquoi?  ::sad:: 
Il suffit de le réveiller plutôt que de tout de suite parler de le tuer! C'est vraiment lui le méchant du jeu?  :tired: 

Mais sinon oui ce jeu m'avais déjà tapé dans l'oeil il est dans ma liste de souhait!

----------


## Astasloth

Pas de pitié pour les Nécromants !!!  :tired: 



Bon, et sinon, je suis perdue... Moi qui fus une joueuse acharnée de Super Hexagon (au point de décrocher tous ses succès), je viens de me rendre compte que ce jeu n'était en fait que le tuto de... *Open Hexagon*.

Bon, je plaisante, mais à peine.
Open Hexagon, c'est le même principe que Super Hexagon. Bref, c'est un clone, mais avec de nouveaux défis, de nouveaux patterns, un swap, de nouvelles musiques, dans des packs complètement fous. Et le tout est gratuit.
Et, apparemment, il serait encouragé par Terry Cavanagh.
Et... C'est encore plus dur.

Je vais de nouveau passer des heures à faire tourner mon petit curseur dans tous les sens.
Je... Ma vie et mes yeux sont fichus...  ::'(:

----------


## Catel

Encore un jeu que j'ai dans mon backlog depuis des aaaannééééées. Et probablement connu de moi seul.

*Small Soldiers: Squad Commander*

Adaptation du (génial) film de Joe Dante, avec aussi un petit jeu de baston très naze.
C'est une sorte de mini-tactical en temps réel dans lequel on va diriger un groupe de jouets (il y a une campagne Gorgonites et une campagne Commandos) en vue de dessus dans des environnements quotidiens. Il y a des power-ups et chaque bonhomme (6 unités par camp) peut ramasser et transporter un et un seul objet (une grenade ou une clé par exemple). En cas de perte d'un soldat, un nombre limité de remplacements est autorisé depuis le coffre à jouets.



Le jeu techniquement a un peu vieilli, mais je me suis surtout rapidement ennuyé à cause de l'interface qui est à chier pour sélectionner un bonhomme en particulier. Allez on oublie.

----------


## Cyth

Puisque tu parles de coffre à jouets, moi je suis sur *Toy Soldiers* version PC.

Je suis normalement pas du tout fan des tower-defense mais là ça passe plutôt bien grâce à l'ambiance " refait la 1ère Guerre Mondiale avec tes soldats de plombs et autres véhicules à remontoir" qui me plait vachement (on doit défendre l'entrée de son coffre à jouets, si y a trop de peons qui arrivent à rentrer dedans c'est game over). Et le fait de pouvoir prendre le contrôle de chaque unité placé et pas juste les upgrader/réparer/remplacer en restant passif (plus des bonus comme les avions et autres tank s'ils sont dispo sur la map) est vraiment bienvenu.

Par contre je suspecte le jeu d'être bugué par moment parce que j'ai déjà eu plusieurs parties dans la campagne avec mes unités placés qui ne font strictement rien (et donc laissent passer les ennemis) pendant que je m'échine à défoncer un maximum de monde dans celle que je contrôle. Alors certes le mode élite se déroule comme ça (seul l'unité qu'on contrôle est active) mais je joue pas dans ce mode-là donc c'est chiant et je suis bon pour reset la map quand ça arrive.

----------


## Yves Signal

*ACU version PC*

Après tant de déboires pour lancer le jeu, je partais sur un a priori particulièrement négatif.
L'introduction du jeu était techniquement à la ramasse, du genre pas belle, qui rame, avec quelques freezes.
Puis j'ai commencé à jouer Arno, pour me dire 3h30 plus tard exactement "Merde, il est tard, il est temps d'aller pioncer".
Mais j'en voulais encore.

Pourtant je pensais être blasé des Assassin's Creed depuis Brotherhood, si l'on excepte AC: Pirates des Caraïbe, plus un jeu de pirates qu'un AC.
Ce n'est pas pour l'histoire, ni pour Arno (un croisement entre la lignée d'Altaïr et Edouard Baer).
C'est pour le décor. Paris est incroyable, Paris est vivant, splendide. Et en plus ça se passe dans une période charnière et extrêmement intéressante. Je me plais à lire tous les logs, histoire de m'instruire un peu plus.
J'ai hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## Flad

J'ai démarré hier une partie de *Civ IV*, je ne connais pas du tout le jeu et alors va falloir que je me trouve un guide parce que là j'avance vraiment à tâtons...
Bon je suis en mode "super easy de la mort" à priori mais ça a l'air bien sympa qd même, je pense passer du temps dessus.

----------


## Zerger

Si je dis pas de connerie, y'a un guide pour CIV 5 sur BienDebuter, je pense que les conseils peuvent grandement s'appliquer au 4
Sinon, il y a toujours ce bon vieux gamefaqs.com, c'est en anglais mais c'est complet

----------


## jeanba

> J'ai démarré hier une partie de *Civ IV*, je ne connais pas du tout le jeu et alors va falloir que je me trouve un guide parce que là j'avance vraiment à tâtons...
> Bon je suis en mode "super easy de la mort" à priori mais ça a l'air bien sympa qd même, *je pense passer du temps dessus.*


C'est un gros risque !

----------


## Zerger

Sinon, j'ai joue un peu a *Crimzon Clover World Ignition* que plusieurs canards ont adore.



C'etait l'occasion de tester les Shmup avec mon stick arcade et de faire la transition avec les Burai Fighter, Life Force, R-Types, Axelay, Blazing Star et Tyrian2000 (D'ailleurs, j'ai grave envie de les relancer ces deux derniers  ::wub::  ) qui ont berce mon enfance...
Et bah, wouah, ca secoue comme un papy qui decouvre Internet  ::P: 
Pour l'instant, je suis en novice en essayant de faire du 1 credit, et j'ai toujours pas passe le niveau 3  ::O: 


Je viens de retrouver le nom de Burai Fighter, mon premier shmup... Pfiou, gros moment emotion avec cette jaquette qui envoyait du lourd !!! En plus, le jeu etait genial

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je me remet à Mirror's Edge qui est toujours aussi cool mais qui me laisse aussi dubitatif sur quelques points cette fois-ci. Pour commencer le jeu me dit que ma sauvegarde est corrompue ce qui fait que j'ai pas accès au mode difficile qui nécessite d'abord de terminer le mode histoire une première fois, pas cool. Ensuite je ressort de la poursuite avec Jacknife là et je me rends compte que c'est quand même bien raté comme passage, il y a aucune possibilité de perdre à la course, même au cas où tu te coince dans le décor pendant cinq minutes, puisqu'il va sagement atteindre à des points de passage précis que tu le rejoigne pour continuer. Pour le coup c'est vraiment un passage dénué d'intérêt, et la ligne de trois tuyaux à escalader avec le second qui est buggé me tape toujours autant sur les nerfs.

M'enfin je fais la fine bouche là, on a toujours pas fait mieux dans le genre et ça reste beaucoup plus impressionnant que dans le prochain Dying Light par exemple.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est effectivement un des défauts de ME (et de nombreux jeux) le faux sentiment d'urgence.
Mention spéciales à certaines scène géniales de fuite (mettons d'un hélico) où charger la sauvegarde (en cas de mort par exemple) enlève purement et simplement le truc qui te mettait la pression.

Du coup faut se tourner vers le contre la montre pour vraiment exploiter le gameplay et je trouve ça dommage.
Le fait de foutre la pression au joueur c'est un moyen simple, efficace et élégant d’intégrer du challenge, facilement dosable par ailleurs (l'hélico peut aller plus ou moins vite ou viser plus ou moins bien).

----------


## Herr Peter

Pour moi un des gros défaut de Mirror's Edge est le niveau du navire, au moment on se retrouve dans un sorte de salle des machines (aux murs verts), et à chaque fois je me fais chier comme un rat mort pour arriver à escalader pour arriver en haut de ladite salle. Je réussis finalement, mais toujours au au pifomètre, sans vraiment avoir saisi comment j'y étais arrivé.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais relou ce passage, et bizarrement les salles etant tres etroites, on avait constament la tronche collee aux murs et ca me filait la gerbe.
D'accord avec Sylvine sur les faux sentiments d'urgence tres souvent rates dans la plupart des jeux (mec qui attend, checpoint en cas de mort), genre la fin d'Outlast totalement ruinee a cause de ca.
Mais bon, pour Miror's Edge, on peut aisement fermer les yeux sur ces defauts tellement le jeu est bon  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Pour moi un des gros défaut de Mirror's Edge est le niveau du navire, au moment on se retrouve dans un sorte de salle des machines (aux murs verts), et à chaque fois je me fais chier comme un rat mort pour arriver à escalader pour arriver en haut de ladite salle. Je réussis finalement, mais toujours au au pifomètre, sans vraiment avoir saisi comment j'y étais arrivé.


Ah bah c'est là que j'ai abandonné...

----------


## Catel

*Shantae: Risky's Revenge*

La vache, je m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit aussi dur  ::mellow::  Une difficulté caricaturale: il faut toucher _120 fois_ le premier boss pour le tuer...

----------


## Momock

La priorité c'est d'acheter la lotion pour cheveux. Tu tapes deux fois plus vite avec.

----------


## Rakanishu

Je suis sur *State Of Decay*. Très, très addictif, il est vraiment bien fait. Je sais pas combien de missions fait la campagne, mais je passe mon temps à me ballader autour de ma base à collecter des trucs. Là par contre je rage un peu car je suis parti sauver des survivants encerclés par des zombies, et à cause de ces cons un de mes persos est mort. Découpé en deux par les zombies. J'ai quitté après ça, j'avais plus envie d'avancer pour ce soir  ::(:  Also, j'en ai un qui est "missing", je suppose que c'est parce que je l'ai laissé scavenger tout seul sans l'accompagner (je testais si c'était possible - apparemment pas tant que ça).

En tout cas, un excellent jeu, j'espère que je vais pas trouver ça trop répétitif.

----------


## jeanba

Avec la sortie de xwa sur Gog, j'ai bioen envie de me le réinstaller

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est quoi xwa ??

----------


## jeanba

> C'est quoi xwa ??


X Wing Alliance

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ok, je croyais que ça avait un rapport avec le message au-dessus sur State Of Decay.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors que j'ai une liste de jeux cultes achetés et à peine entamés, j'ai décidé hier de faire la campagne coop de* Sniper Elite V2*.

EEEEttttt ben, c'est moins pourri que ce que je pensais, je mets ca au niveau de Dead Space3.

C'est mauvais, mais on sent que ca veut bien faire, du coup, je trouve ca mignon. Il essaie d'être épique, il se foire, il essaie de nous stresser, il se foire, il veut nous faire croire qu'on peut jouer infiltration, il se foire.

MAIS, comme c'est jouable en coop, ca reste marrant, on tente de se couvrir mutuellement, alors que les niveaux sont des gros couloirs à peine déguisés
En gros, le premier niveau est une map de Day of Defeat plus grande, avec moins de chemins disponibles)
Dans le deuxieme niveau, on commence sur une immense carrière ouverte, on se dit chouette, on va jouer furtif, on marque les soldats ennemis, on repère les snipers, les patrouilles, il y a des annonces par haut parleur, qui couvrent le bruit du snipe. On bute doucement un premier garde isolé avec un pistolet à silencieux. Et là, c'est le drame, un soldat, qui se trouve a 500m de là, qui n'a aucune visibiltié sur nous, fonce vers la position de son pote qui vient de se faire buter, alors qu'une demi-douzaine de gardes pourtant plus proche, et qui voit le soldat tomber, ne bougent pas.

Les sensations de tirs sont bonnes, et au final, on se surprend à passer quasiment 2h sur le jeu, à tenter de faire un meilleur score que son pote (chaque tir de snipe est noté).  Et le multi est encore beaucoup joué (j'ai compté environ 180 personnes hier soir)

----------


## Sylvine

> EEEEttttt ben, c'est moins pourri que ce que je pensais, je mets ca au niveau de Dead Space3.


 Ah putain non !
DS3 est pas très bon, mais il y a toujours un petit truc pour maintenir l’intérêt (bon, sur la fin ça devenait vraiment gavant mais il dure une vingtaine d'heures).

SE2 c'est un couloir avec des nazis qui arrivent en face, tu prends ton sniper et tu fais PAN ! PAN ! PAN !
Des fois les développeurs se sentent plus et t'as une phase de défense, sois tu te fais chier à poser des mines (mais ça sert à rien), soit tu prends ton sniper et tu fais PAN ! PAN ! PAN !

Franchement y'aurait pas la balistique à gérer (et c'est pas bien compliqué) et les killcam de beauf, personne aurait touché à ce jeu.

A la limite le mode horde était un peu amusant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui DS3, je l'ai trouvé vraiment bon, sur le premier tiers, mais à force de trop tirer sur la corde, il en devient vraiment usant.
Sniper Elite V2 n'invente rien, mais il reste amusant (et je pense qu'il est moins long)

Mention spéciale en effet aux mines et autres gadgets qui ne servent à rien, vu qu'on se fait très rarement prendre à revers :D

----------


## Ckao

> Si je dis pas de connerie, y'a un guide pour CIV 5 sur BienDebuter, je pense que les conseils peuvent grandement s'appliquer au 4


Civ V est très différent du IV, je le trouve même moins bon.

----------


## jeanba

> Civ V est très différent du IV, je le trouve même moins bon.


Tu n'es pas le seul.

----------


## Yves Signal

Oui mais plus accessible. C'est donc ce qu'il lui faut vu que c'est un novice...

----------


## Zerger

Euh oui, je crois qu'a la base, il cherchait juste des conseils pour bien debuter a Civ  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai commencé Valkyria Chronicle, rien à dire sur le gameplay pour le moment, mais putain les cutscenes, le doublage en japonais (et j'ai l'impression que je peux plus le passer en anglais)...
J'ai envie de me crever les yeux et les oreilles à chaque fois.

C'est niais, mais c'est niais !
Et ces putains de doubleurs japonais, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont 4.
Le vieux avec la voix grave qui gueule tout le temps.
La gamine avec la petite voix kawaï.
Le jeune enthousiaste.
La MILF avec une voix posée.

----------


## Momock

MDR! C'est bourré de cutscenes entre les missions, en effet. Pour passer à l'anglais, c'est dans les options que ça se passe, depuis le menu principal. Mais je te conseille sincèrement de te taper (vraiment au sens péjoratif, de les subir quoi) les voix japs. Comme-ça tu seras immunisé au virus à vie. Vois-ça comme un vaccin.

Enfin je dis ça parcequ'il me semble que t'es pas habitué. Sinon pour ce qui est du gameplay, tu veras assez vite le gros gâchis qu'est ce jeu pour plein de raisons (mais il reste agréable à jouer malgré tout)

----------


## Zerger

Ah il est pas si bien que ca? Je me tatais a me le prendre  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

Ah nan mais c'est juste la partie narrative (qui est entièrement zappable).
Niveau gameplay, le peu que j'ai testé semble plutôt intéressant.

----------


## Momock

Intéressant, amusant (le point de vue adopté pour un jeu de ce type rend le tout plus sympa à jouer), et ce serait cool que d'autres jeux s'en inspirent, y'a clairement du potentiel. Le problème c'est qu'on peut l'exploiter trop facilement (et que le jeu ne demande que ça pour avoir des "A", d'ailleurs) Aussi : l'IA est nulle. Il suffirait de quelques petits ajustements pour rendre tout ça nickel (empêcher de pouvoir enchaîner plus de deux actions avec un même perso dans un même tour, par exemple)

Enfin je ne regrette pas mes 17 euros, malgré les défauts (et puis j'adore la DA crayonnée et les très bonnes musiques). Si tu le vois en promo, Zerger, n'hésites pas à le prendre. Ou même plein pot, si t'es à l'aise niveau porte monnaie, à toi de voir.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'en parle ailleurs.
À sa sortie, j'avais adoré la demo du remake d'Xcom, achat immédiat et la découverte du jeu était top, et puis l'ennui s'est vite installé pour plusieurs raisons. Je sais que c'est un jeu sympa mais je n'arrive pas à faire abstraction des défauts. 

Depuis ce week end j'ai commencé *Omerta City of gangsters* et j'ai la même sensation. 
La demo m'avait scotché, une partie combats tactiques, l'aspect gestion me paraissait plus intéressant, le tout se déroulant durant la prohibition. 
À l'usage après la découverte je m'ennuie. C'est mou (un peu plus qu'Xcom), tout aussi répétitif. J'ai l'impression d'être dans un interminable tutoriel. 

Je vais quand même continuer pour voir si ça s'anime quand il aura fini de m'apprendre comment jouer.
Je soupçonne la campagne d'être effectivement qu'un tuto, vu qu'il y a un mode bac à sable, mais j'ai peu d'espoir. C'est con il ne lui manque pas grand chose. 




> Je suis sur *State Of Decay*. 
> En tout cas, un excellent jeu, j'espère que je vais pas trouver ça trop répétitif.


Si je me souviens bien, les "missing" peuvent être secourus c'est une mission sur la carte. 
Je l'ai fait à sa sortie sur xbox, j'attends la version améliorée sur PC prévue pour l'été pour me replonger dedans. 




> Civ V est très différent du IV, je le trouve même moins bon.


A part quelques détails je préfère le 5. Il m'a fallu du temps pour m'habituer, pour l'accepter, mais ces  derniers mois quand mon vieux PC plantait sur le 5, j'avais toujours envie de civ alors j'ai réinstallé le 4.
Et je n'ai pas réussi à m'y remettre, les quelques améliorations me manquaient. 

Mais je pense aussi qu'ils sont trop différents. Il y a un topic je chercherai demain, si tu as des interrogations précises Fladnag mp moi, même si je ne suis pas le meilleur j'aurai peut-être des réponses. 
C'est sur l'optimisation à outrance que je ne suis pas doué, peu importe le jeu, j'aime jouer à l'instinct sinon je ne vois plus ça comme un jeu et je ne m'amuse plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Me suis relancé *Max Payne 3*.
Bon bah si l'on excepte la surcharge de cut-scenes et les monologues quasi-constants de Max (c'est bien écrit mais putain c'est bavard), niveau baston ça déchire toujours autant, j'ai rarement vu un jeu aussi "violent" dans l'action depuis FEAR. Le jeu est toujours aussi beau (les favelas  :Bave: ) et super-fluide, bref c'est du beau shoot qui déchire bien sa race. Dommage qu'on se tape quelques séquences sur rails et qu'on ait pas un peu plus de "pause" et de lieux à visiter; l'enchaînement cut-scenes/fusillades/porte/fusillade/cut-scene/fusillade etc etc sans même pouvoir bagenauder un peu pour s'approprier les lieux m'empêche de faire de grosses sessions (1h max). 
Bon allez les mecs, vous torchez GTA V et vous vous penchez sur un Max Payne 4 qui corrigerait les défauts du 3  :Bave:

----------


## Rakanishu

> Si je me souviens bien, les "missing" peuvent être secourus c'est une mission sur la carte. 
> Je l'ai fait à sa sortie sur xbox, j'attends la version améliorée sur PC prévue pour l'été pour me replonger dedans.


Ah effectivement j'ai fait quelques missions du genre et je retrouvais des gens de mon équipe, alors que je pensais secourir de nouveaux survivants. Ca doit s'expliquer. Ils partent des fois d'eux-même looter sans qu'on leur donne l'ordre ?

Elle aura quoi la version améliorée ? J'avais acheté la version actuelle à pas cher sur GMG pendant des soldes (le jeu + Lifeline m'avaient couté moins de 5€ je crois) et c'est plutôt propre, malgré des contrastes chelou et une interface bizarrement pixellisée.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Elle aura quoi la version améliorée ? J'avais acheté la version actuelle à pas cher sur GMG pendant des soldes (le jeu + Lifeline m'avaient couté moins de 5€ je crois) et c'est plutôt propre, malgré des contrastes chelou et une interface bizarrement pixellisée.


C'est encore tôt, quelques news sur le topic.
A cela s'ajoutera les DLC que je n'ai pas joués non plus.

Et j'avais dit que je chercherai le lien, pour Civ4 il y a son topic aussi, je suis sûr que des canards jouent encore/pourront répondre en cas de problème.

----------


## Kelexel

*Grim Fandango Remastered*

Parceque la dernière fois que j'y ai joué c’était il y a 15 ans et en plus,  c'est mieux que la moitié des jeux présents sur Steam.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> M'enfin je fais la fine bouche là, on a toujours pas fait mieux dans le genre et ça reste beaucoup plus impressionnant que dans le prochain Dying Light par exemple.


Ouais je suis d'accord, moi aussi je trouve que c'est bien mieux foutu que le prochain jeu auquel je n'ai pas joué.

---------- Post added at 14h20 ---------- Previous post was at 14h17 ----------




> *Grim Fandango Remastered*
> 
> Parceque la dernière fois que j'y ai joué c’était il y a 15 ans et en plus,  c'est mieux que la moitié des jeux présents sur Steam.


Tu clames la vérité. ::wub::

----------


## jeanba

> *Grim Fandango Remastered*
> 
> Parceque la dernière fois que j'y ai joué c’était il y a 15 ans et en plus,  c'est mieux que la moitié des jeux présents sur Steam.


Pas d'accord, c'est mieux que *90%* des jeux sur steam !

----------


## Nightwrath

En ce moment je fais chauffer la ps4.

Régulièrement un petit coup de *EA UFC*. Je viens d'arriver champion en featherweight sur un perso taillé kick-boxing.
Je pense relancer une autre en middleweight sur un autre type de perso plus doué au sol.

J'ai pris *DriveClub* ce week-end et ça vaut vraiment le coup. La conduite est agréable et pas trop arcade comme un NFS. Assez bien pensée pour vouloir taper du contre-la-montre et chercher à s'améliorer. Avec tout l'aspect social au niveau des défis et des salons multi à la volée c'est super agréable , et une bonne chiée de course à faire en solo aussi.

----------


## Zerger

Depuis quelques semaines, tous les soirs, c'est soiree SM avec fouet et fesses avec *Dungeon of the Endless*, et a chaque fois, je finis cul rouge  ::P: 

Un grand bravo aux devs pour avoir creer un TowerDefense (car cela reste avant tout un Tower Defense) vraiment original et surtout treesss complexe, mais alors qu'est-ce que je prend cher  ::O: 
Il ne faut vraiment laisser aucun detail au hasard car la sanction peut tomber a tout moment. Le jeu oblige a gerer ses 4 ressources de maniere precise, chacune ayant un vrai impact pour la survie du groupe. Il faut evidemment faire tres attention au chemin des monstres qui se modifie et se complexifie a chaque nouvelle porte. Ce qui nous oblige ainsi a bien repartir nos heros dans l'etage et utiliser efficacement leur competence.
Bref, le jeu est sans cesse exigeant et pardonne tres peu la moindre faute. Et meme si il se montre assez deroutant au debut par son melange Roguelike/TowerDefense/RPG/Gestion, une fois que l'on a bien cerne les mecaniques de jeu, il devient tres vite addictif.
En plus, l'ambiance du jeu est tres reussie avec des musiques simplement parfaites et un style graphique sympa

Le seul reproche que je pourrais faire, c'est qu'il n'est pas toujours evident de bien surveiller toutes les actions qui se passent en meme temps mais a differents endroits, et ce malgre le bouton pause et le dezoom.



Mais Dungeon of the Endless est clairement une pepite a avoir dans son steam  :;):

----------


## Pierronamix

> En ce moment je fais chauffer la ps4.
> 
> Régulièrement un petit coup de *EA UFC*. Je viens d'arriver champion en featherweight sur un perso taillé kick-boxing.
> Je pense relancer une autre en middleweight sur un autre type de perso plus doué au sol.


Le sol tu verras c'est moins cool, déjà parce que le gnp est minable, donc c'est soumissions obligatoire, et c'est nettement moins marrant.

Par contre tu roules encore plus sur tout le monde. (Surtout en heavy où personne sait ce qu'est le sol)

Je trouve plus intéressant de faire un autre type de standup (genre Muay et tu bosses la clinch, ou boxe et tu fais que les poings) en difficulté plus élevée.

----------


## Nightwrath

> Le sol tu verras c'est moins cool, déjà parce que le gnp est minable, donc c'est soumissions obligatoire, et c'est nettement moins marrant.
> 
> Par contre tu roules encore plus sur tout le monde. (Surtout en heavy où personne sait ce qu'est le sol)
> 
> Je trouve plus intéressant de faire un autre type de standup (genre Muay et tu bosses la clinch, ou boxe et tu fais que les poings) en difficulté plus élevée.


Ah bah merci du conseil alors. !yep
J'avais commencé à bosser le clinch sur ce perso et j'y arrive enfin pas trop mal. 
Sinon le trip boxeur ça peut être super rigolo.  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah bah merci du conseil alors. !yep
> J'avais commencé à bosser le clinch sur ce perso et j'y arrive enfin pas trop mal. 
> Sinon le trip boxeur ça peut être super rigolo.


Boxeur parfois tu vas lutter selon ton perso (genre si il est un peu petit), mais au bout d'un moment t'es une machine, slip/counter dodo.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ouais je suis d'accord, moi aussi je trouve que c'est bien mieux foutu que le prochain jeu auquel je n'ai pas joué.http://i.imgur.com/NE9HlrU.gif


Oui ? Je trouve que le rendu _en mouvement_ (Y compris dans une vidéo) du parkour de Mirror's Edge est plus impressionnant que le rendu _en mouvement_ du freeruning de Dying Light que j'ai également eu largement l'occasion de voir _en mouvement_ vu qu'on a eu le droit à des dizaines et des dizaines de vidéos de gameplay, streams et autres trailer. Je comprends pas vraiment l’intérêt de te remarque.

----------


## M.Rick75

Bon ben 8h de *X Rebirth* et je sais pas si je vais encore insister. J'ai le sentiment de quasiment rien avoir fait. J'attends de ne plus avoir cette sensation de subir le jeu, d'être obligé de passer par une phase d'apprentissage laborieuse (et encore je vois ce qu'il y a eu de mieux dans l'interface), absurdement cryptique (et j'ai commencé la série avec X2), sans apporter la satisfaction d'avoir le sentiment de petit à petit maîtriser une mécanique "complexe".
Je vais pousser un peu encore. Je désespère pas d'arriver à me mettre à en profiter un peu.

----------


## Percolator42

> Me suis relancé *Max Payne 3*.
>  l'enchaînement cut-scenes/fusillades/porte/fusillade/cut-scene/fusillade etc etc sans même pouvoir bagenauder un peu pour s'approprier les lieux m'empêche de faire de *grosses sessions (1h max)*.


J'ai fini le jeu en 2 sessions  ::ninja:: 
J'en garde un bon souvenir!!

----------


## znokiss

Mais bordel *Jazzpunk* ?!?!?
C'est comme ça tout le temps ` ::wub:: 
Ils ont pris quoi les mecs ?

----------


## Catel

J'ai tout raté de ce jeu j'ai l'impression  ::cry::

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *Metal Gear : Peace Walker*.

Une fois habitué à la perte de plein d'actions (on ne peut pas ramper, ni hold-uper, ni déplacer les corps), aux contrôles zarbis (mais assez customisables _pour de la console_, en tout cas au niveau de la sélection d'armes et d'objets) et au découpage des zones en p'tits bouts interconnectés, c'est bien accrocheur pour l'instant (bien que très facile, en grande partie parceque les ennemis sont miros, et le reste à cause du fulton). 

Le contexte aide beaucoup aussi (botter le cul de la CIA, ça fait toujours plaisir), et les messages audios des persos se laissent écouter avec plaisir (j'ai appris des truc sur le Nicaragua, au passage) Les combats de boss que j'ai eût pour l'instant (un transport de troupes et un tank) sont faisables en fufu, ce qui est plutôt cool. Et l'animation de projection d'un garde contre un mur est à mourir de rire, on dirait du Tenchu.

Voilà. C'est cool.

----------


## Az'

Les Main Ops sont globalement faciles vu que conçues pour un joueur seul.
Par contre les dernières missions  :Bave: 
Les boss custom à se faire à 4  :Bave:

----------


## Kyotenshi

Je suis faible. J'ai finalement acheté *Battlefield 4 Premium Edition*, alors que je m'étais juré de ne jamais jouer à cette épisode, après m'être ouvertement foutu de la gueule de mes potes, qui essayaient, sans succès, de faire quelques frags en multi.

56Go de DL plus tard (~8h de téléchargement avec ma connexion en carton), j'ai pu lancer le bousin et... m'amuser. Pas d'erreur sur le mot, j'ai vraiment aimé. C'est devenu étonnamment jouable, c'est toujours une belle baffe graphique, même si, tout comme sur BF3, je peste contre les millions d'effets de lumières qui brûlent la rétine. Mais ça plaît bien à la masse on dirait, donc pourquoi pas.

J'ai pu faire les deux premières missions du solo aussi. Putain que c'est mauvais. Alors ouais, c'est beau, très très beau, mais le reste...  ::O:   ::|:   ::sad:: 

Bref, je retourne sur le multi, et si quelques canards sont partants, je dis pas non pour quelques parties  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> j'ai pu lancer le bousin et... m'amuser. Pas d'erreur sur le mot, j'ai vraiment aimé.


 Ce qui est reproché c'est pas l'amusement immédiat, franchement un FPS multi qui arrive même pas à être divertissant les premières minutes c'est un échec cuisant.

La question c'est de savoir s'il y a suffisamment de profondeur pour rester prenant 20-50-100... heures.

----------


## mithrandir3

> 56Go de DL plus tard


C'est du délire  ::huh::  

Sinon moi je joue en ce moment à l'EA de *Darkest Dungeon*, et c'est vraiment excellent ! Je n'en dis pas plus, il y a un thread actif sur le jeu en ce moment. Mais pour ceux qui aiment les jeux en tour par tour, ou XCOM, ou les ambiances glauques à la Lovecraft, c'est vraiment très bon. Et en plus très original avec une gestion de la folie des persos sur la durée.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ce qui est reproché c'est pas l'amusement immédiat, franchement un FPS multi qui arrive même pas à être divertissant les premières minutes c'est un échec cuisant.


Ouais voilà. BF4 je me suis amusé dessus pendant environs 7H parce qu'il y avait quand même quelques trucs cools par rapport à BF3 mais au fur et à mesure que les défauts devenaient de plus en plus évident c'est vraiment devenu pénible à jouer et je suis même pas allé au bout de la période d'essai.

----------


## Super Discount

*Jedi Knight 2 : Jedi outcast.* C'est bien mais je me fais défoncer.

*Super Metroid* (sur WiiU pour jouer sur le gamepad au lit). C'est bien mais je me fais défoncer.


Tout ça dans l'attente de Darkest Dungeon, où je me ferai probablement défoncer.


 :tired:

----------


## kennyo

> Ce qui est reproché c'est pas l'amusement immédiat, franchement un FPS multi qui arrive même pas à être divertissant les premières minutes c'est un échec cuisant.
> 
> La question c'est de savoir s'il y a suffisamment de profondeur pour rester prenant 20-50-100... heures.


Ça dépend, un jeu en multi tout seul... Comme Strelok, tu fais une petite dizaine d'heures. Par contre, si pendant un an t'as toujours minimum 5 à 10 joueurs habitués sur mumble, bah ça rallonge considérablement la durée de vie.

J'ai fait 300h en un peu plus d'un an, t'en a qui ont dépasser les 1000h chez les canards.  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

> Je joue à *Metal Gear : Peace Walker*.
> ....
> Voilà. C'est cool.


Après m'être auto-hypé sur Phantom Pain, je suis en train de me refaire toute la saga. Et je suis sur *Peace Walker* celui-ci en ce moment. Les boss sont une purge je trouve, j'ai pas assez de munitions pour les dézinguer  ::|:  Ya une astuce pour se faire livrer des munitions ?

----------


## Yves Signal

> *Jedi Knight 2 : Jedi outcast.* C'est bien mais je me fais défoncer.


Je me doute de la réponse, mais le multi est toujours actif ?

Chez moi en ce moment sinon :

*Witcher 2* C'est beau, dynamique, dur. Il y a une vraie histoire de complots politiques bien racontée et plutôt passionnante et un système de jeu globalement bien foutu (craft, alchimie, combats à l'épée et magie).
Bref, du très très bon, ça me fait baver en attendant le 3 qui promet d'être la nouvelle référence.

*Magicka*
Plutôt sympathique en coop (merci le FF). Le système de jeu basé sur les expérimentations est très intéressant, même si au final je reste sur les mêmes recettes plutôt efficaces.
Ça se joue, mais je ne suis pas totalement convaincu pour le moment, ça reste à approfondir.

*Persona 4*
Le meilleur JRPG sorti récemment. Vous me direz, en même temps c'est pas dur.
Finalement j'accroche beaucoup à l'univers et ses à côtés, à base de dating sim soft qui renforce le pouvoir de notre héros.
Le jeu bénéficie de mécaniques assez complexes, qu'il me reste encore à maîtriser.
Bref seulement 4h dessus mais ilo risque de devenir mon jeu de chevet pendant un sacré moment.

----------


## kennyo

> Je me doute de la réponse, mais le multi est toujours actif ?


Maxer le sort de poigne du côté obscur en ligne et jeter les mecs dans le vide à coup de souris.  :Bave:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je joue en ce moment à *Minimum*, FPS tout en brique mais avec un gameplay bien pensé. C'est rapide, prenant, par contre c'est chaud quand on début parce qu'on joue contre des joueurs mieux équipés. Mais j'aime quand même !

----------


## Catel

> *Jedi Knight 2 : Jedi outcast.* C'est bien mais je me fais défoncer.


Tu dois jouer en difficulté vachement super maximale alors. Rien ne t'y oblige si ça t'embête hein...  ::):

----------


## Vaatho

J'ai commencé Planescape Torment. Je sais pas ce que je fous là mais je massacre et pille des racailles qui m'agressent dans les rues avec un crâne qui se prend pour Casanova, c'est cool.

----------


## Cyth

> Je me doute de la réponse, mais le multi est toujours actif ?


Outcast je sais pas, mais celui d'Academy oui.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais envie d'une bonne dose de JRPG old school, du coup j'ai pris ou plutot deroule ma liste des "JPRG a faire" et j'ai lance *Xenogears*

Autant les cinematiques Manga sont super sympas, autant le reste du jeu pique mechamment les yeux  ::(:  Et cerise sur le gateau, il n'y a aucune option pour modifier la vitesse des dialogues ou le resume de fin de combat qui met une plombe a se fermer.

Bon, je vais pas le laisser tomber car la loi universelle des RPG veut qu'un excellent RPG debute de la maniere la plus soporifique possible (et surtout parce que plein de canards me l'ont recommande  ::ninja::  ), mais j'espere quand meme le jeu va rapidement s'emballer  ::P:

----------


## DeadFish

Cette intro.
Cette BO.
Cette démesure.
Ces bastons.
Cette intrigue.
Ce jeu.

Protip : Ne touche pas au second disque. NE TOUCHE PAS AU SECOND DISQUE T'ENTENDS ?! D'ailleurs, il n'existe pas. Voilà, au moins, c'est réglé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai commencé Planescape Torment. Je sais pas ce que je fous là mais je massacre et pille des racailles qui m'agressent dans les rues avec un crâne qui se prend pour Casanova, c'est cool.


 :^_^: 

Best description ever (pour un Rpg).

----------


## Zerger

Y'a aussi les Xenosaga sur ma liste donc faudra bien que je touche au second disque, non?  :;):

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Bon, je vais pas le laisser tomber car la loi universelle des RPG veut qu'un excellent RPG debute de la maniere la plus soporifique possible (et surtout parce que plein de canards me l'ont recommande  ), mais j'espere quand meme le jeu va rapidement s'emballer


A tiens j'envisage de me le prendre pour y jouer sur ma PS3 mais j'ai un peu peur quand même.
Je mets les pieds dans le plat  ::ninja::  mais est-ce qu'il ne s'agirait pas d'un jeu hypé par une scénario faussement complexe mais hyper bavard et des combats chiantax obligeant à faire du level up dans des plaines d'où surgissent aléatoirement des ennemis moches ?
Si je veux du mécha est-ce que je ne ferai pas mieux de me lancer dans Front Mission 3 ?

Alucard, qui va sans doute craquer quand même

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis jamais le dernier à cracher sur les intrigues péteuses qui te noient sous des kilomètres de flan pour cacher la vacuité de leur scénar (Darksiders et FFXIII, c'est à vous que je pense), mais, sincèrement, celle de Xenogears est vraiment bien ficelée. Elle est « complexe » - dense quoi - mais pas compliquée. Le risque, c'est surtout de perdre le fil en cours de route (une quarantaine d'heures, quand même, sans journal ni rien, il faut s'accrocher) et là, oui, pour le retrouver ça devient coton. Ça c'est pour le premier disque, évidemment. Dans le second (qui n'existe pas, je le rappelle, mais faisons comme si), t'as une succession d'écrans fixes avec des monologues interminables (littéralement, hein, « entre minables ») et à peu près douze noms propres à la secondes qui font références à des trucs qu'on ne prend même pas la peine de t'expliquer et... bref, c'est nul.

Grind, non. Combats chiants non plus. Enfin, moins que la plupart des JRPG, grâce notamment au système de combos.

@Zerger : pas de lien direct entre Xenogears et Xenosaga, il me semble.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Mmmh oki, oki. Ça s'annonce sympa même si j'ai déjà quelques JRPG sur le feu.
Si je comprends bien le jeu se termine par une succession de cinématiques chiantes présentes sur le CD 2 ?

----------


## Super Discount

> Je me doute de la réponse, mais le multi est toujours actif ?


Aucune idée, je ne joue jamais en multi.




> Tu dois jouer en difficulté vachement super maximale alors. Rien ne t'y oblige si ça t'embête hein...


Non, même pas. Je suis nul, c'est tout.

----------


## Zerger

> Si je comprends bien le jeu se termine par une succession de cinématiques chiantes présentes sur le CD 2 ?


Maintenant que tu le dis, il me semble avoir lu sur quelques forums qu'effectivement, le CD2 se resume a beaucoup (trop) de cinematiques. Bon, faut d'abord finir le premier CD deja  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Putaaaaain, le passage de chie sur Valkyria Chronicles...  ::|: 

Cliché de jeu vidéo, le héros et la poufelette pedo loli emo se retrouvent séparés de leur escouade parce qu'un obus vient de leur tomber dessus (dans la vraie vie ça sépare pas les obus, ça fait de la bouillie).

Niveau complétement sans intérêt dans lequel on dirige deux persos (je rappelle que c'est un jeu tactique au tour par tour).
Plutôt que varier un peu l’expérience (je pense que c'était l'idée à la base) ça accentue à mort les défauts du jeu, j'en viens à abuser des sauvegardes pour passer le niveau.

Cinématique de fin, hihihi, on vient de trouver une cabane dans la foret, on va passer la nuit ici, viens ici que je mette des herbes médicinale sur ta blessure (toutes les 5 minutes le scénario trouve un prétexte pour rappeler que le héros est étudiant en biologie).
Hihihi, kawaï mochi mochi san goku sushi ! <3 <3 <3 :3


MAIS ALLEZ NIQUER VOTRE PUTAIN DE MÈRE !

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a un topic pour les accès de rage non ?  ::trollface:: 
J'avoue que je suis pas arrivé à ce niveau (J'ai limite peur de lancer le jeu pour de bon en fait, je préfère en évacuer d'autres d'abord) mais je pense qu'il doit être beaucoup moins difficile à 30FPS, quand tu débloque le framerate les tirs de suppression des ennemis sont beaucoup plus intenses donc j'imagine qu'avec deux personnages ça doit être la zone.

Mais il faut persévérer et jouer avec les voix anglaises pour éviter les crises de nerfs, dans l'ensemble c'est un super tactical RPG et même l'histoire est pas mal, il faut juste supporter la niaiserie des dialogues.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais il faut persévérer et jouer avec les voix anglaises pour éviter les crises de nerfs


 Mais je peux plus les changer !  :Emo: 
Dieu seul sait pourquoi on peut changer que dans le menu principal.

----------


## Momock

> Après m'être auto-hypé sur Phantom Pain, je suis en train de me refaire toute la saga. Et je suis sur Peace Walker celui-ci en ce moment. Les boss sont une purge je trouve, j'ai pas assez de munitions pour les dézinguer Ya une astuce pour se faire livrer des munitions ?


Faut développer le bidule qui permet de se faire livrer des munitions, mais normalement t'y a accès avant d'arriver au premier boss (le Pupa, non?)

Ou alors tu veux parler du blindé escorté? Lui tu peux le faire en "fufu" (élimines/fultonne tous les escorteurs, puis attends que les replaçants sortent du blindé et fais de même. Ensuite normalementm le chef devrait sortir du blindé pour se poster à la tourelle. Tu l'endors aussi et comme-ça ça te fait un gradé + un véhicule intact pour ta base)

@Sylvine : mouahaha! J'ai bien aimé cette mission moi (c'est du pur puzzle, mais bon...) VC, c'est quand-même le "JRPG" le plus culcul auquel j'ai joué de ma vie pour être honnête, j'ai jamais vu ça de ma vie (si quelqu'un connaît plus culcul, qu'il me fasse signe. Il faudra que je voie ça de mes yeux)

Et sinon : putain de grind de merde dans PW +  concernant Xenogears, j'avais trouvé les combats soporiphiques et le jeu ultra linéaire et l'avais lâché assez vite.

----------


## Splitter1

@Momock : je me fais *Tales of Xillia* en ce moment, et en termes de "japoniaiserie" c'est quand même du haut niveau, avec des répliques niveau "laisse parler ton coeur / tes émotions" et tout ce qui va avec. Le gameplay est très cool et certains persos sortent heureusement du lot, mais l'ambiance générale du jeu c'est guimauve time !

----------


## pikkpi

> Faut développer le bidule qui permet de se faire livrer des munitions, mais normalement t'y a accès avant d'arriver au premier boss (le Pupa, non?).


En fait c'est bon depuis j'ai compris comment utiliser le supply drop  ::o: 




> je me fais *Tales of Xillia* ambiance générale du jeu c'est guimauve time !


"TEACH ME ABOUT BAZONGAS!!!"

----------


## alucard le mordant

> @Sylvine : mouahaha! J'ai bien aimé cette mission moi (c'est du pur puzzle, mais bon...) VC, c'est quand-même le "JRPG" le plus culcul auquel j'ai joué de ma vie pour être honnête, j'ai jamais vu ça de ma vie (_si quelqu'un connaît plus culcul, qu'il me fasse signe. Il faudra que je voie ça de mes yeux_)


VC2 :^_^: 

Sinon pour Peace Walker on peut s'en sortir sans trop grinder (pour avoir la première fin en tous cas) mais c'est vrai que les boss surprennent par leur résistance (et par le fait que c'est tous des robots géants ou des véhicules ce qui est quand même un peu décevant).
Ceci dit je trouve qu'il y a quelques combats bien dantesques, notamment le dernier boss qui est un vrai combat d'endurance comme on en voit peu dans les jeux actuels.

----------


## Shapa

*Life is strange*: Je suis bon client (J'ai fini Heavy Rain et Farenheit  ::ninja::  ) J'en suis pas très loin dans le "jeu". Ça se laisse jouer, ça coûte pas cher. Par contre ces animations :/, j'arrive a faire abstraction mais c'est pas la fête. En gros je suis curieux de finir l'épisode voir ou ça va.

----------


## Zerger

C'est marrant, mais j'arrive pas a me rappeler d'un jeu vraiment culcul (ou alors il a vraiment pas du me marquer).
Je pensais meme citer un FF genre le 8 mais au final, ca ne l'est pas tant que ca.

Ah si ! Recettear meme si c'est pas un JRPG, Recette est une vraie cruche bien niaise... mais c'est pour mieux te faire suprendre par le jeu et recevoir la fesse de ta vie lors de ta premiere partie  ::P: 
Ou bien Disgaea Hours of Darkness avec Flonne qui voit le bien partout et Laharl le gentil demon qui ne le montre pas trop, mais pareil c'est tres exagere pour rendre l'univers comique

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Mes jeux du moment :

*Star Wars : The Old Republic* Je joue beaucoup en solo, j'avance dans l'histoire, toujours aussi prenant, et l'univers étendu est vraiment hallucinant quand on est fan de Star Wars, un régal graphique et de design.
*Heroes of the Storm* Un MOBA made in Blizzard, avec tout ce que ca implique comme avantages et inconvénients
*FIFA 15* en saison coop. Autant je me fais chier comme un raté crevé sur les fifa quand je joue seul ou en 1vs1, mais le mode coop est super prenant.
*ICO (version HD)* j'étais passé à côté sur PS2, je le tente sur PS3. Pas super conquis par le début du jeu, assez laborieux, les combats sont un peu chiants et n'apportent rien (ils se diversifient par la suite?), mais l'ambiance générale est assez envoutante.

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Dragon Age 2*, juste après avoir terminé le premier.
Et bah, euh, c'est, euh... étonnant.
Le jeu est tellement bancal avec ses dialogues de série B (l'impression vient sans doute en partie du fait que le jeu m'impose la VF alors que je jouais en VO au premier), sa narration étrange (une ellipse d'un an qui sent quelque peu la coupe liée à des raisons budgétaires) et ses personnages zarbis (ce qui est limite une qualité, au moins on est surpris) qu'il m'apparaitrait presque comme sympathique. Bon il faut oublier que Bioware c'est quand même EA et qu'on est dans le blockbuster AAA (même si je n'ai évidemment pas acheté le jeu plein pot), on a un peu le sentiment qu'on aurait si on allait voir Avatar 2 et qu'on se retrouvait avec une production value digne d'un épisode de Piranha 2. ::o: 

Sinon je découvre *MGS 4* qui est par certains aspects comparable.
On est loin de l'accident industriel et le jeu est techniquement très bon et bien fignolé. Par contre il est amusant de voir que chez Konami on laisse de plus en plus Kojima faire n'importe quoi.
On en parle pas assez mais au niveau narration c'est le nawak permanent. 
Pour ce qui est du scénario il y a quelques bonnes idées de science-fiction (un réseau d'hommes soldats monitorés par des nanomachines et qui fonctionne de façon globalisé) mais ça part dans tous les sens, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on parle encore des Patriotes, complot mondial dont personne n'a rien à battre, il y un singe en slip argenté, une scientifique qui -sans aucune raison- à la blouse entrouverte de façon extrêmement suggestive, la fille d'Olga la mercenaire russe que l'on tuait dans MGS2 a été adoptée par Otacon et il s'agit d'une surdouée qui adore faire les œufs au plat, le colonel se tape la meuf de Raiden, les blagues scato ne sont pas de simples easter eggs mais sont omniprésentes...

bref c'est étonnant.
Mais surtout les cinématiques sont toujours aussi longues -plus d'un tiers de temps de jeu je pense, elles proposent des interactions absurdes (genre on peut suivre une scène de briefing en contrôlant une caméra sur roues) et parfois des idées intéressantes (la barre de psychée de Snake qui baisse quand il apprend de mauvaises nouvelles).
Je viens pour l'instant d'arriver au premier combat de boss, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Laughing Octopus

, et la série confirme sa maîtrise de ces affrontements. On est dans le schéma a priori classique du boss qui se planque dans le décors mais, sans doute en grande partie grâce au sound design fabuleux, l'affrontement est terrifiant et aurait sa place dans un survival horror (ça vaut tous les boss de Dead Space).

----------


## pikkpi

> Sinon je découvre *MGS 4* qui est par certains aspects comparable.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une scientifique qui -sans aucune raison- à la blouse entrouverte de façon extrêmement suggestive
> 
> ...


Point boobz nécessaire : Easter egg utile, je te laisse deviner

Point boobz facultatif : Les poitrines en général sont compatibles avec le sixaxis

----------


## Momock

On ne tue pas Olga dans MGS2 sinon, elle se fait tuer par Solidus en nous protégeant.




> mais c'est vrai que les boss surprennent par leur résistance (et par le fait que c'est tous des robots géants ou des véhicules ce qui est quand même un peu décevant)


Oui mais non. Vu la maniabilité désastreuse du bousin (viser avec les boutons de façade... aïe!), heureusement que les cibles ne sont pas de taille humaine!

T'aimes pas les théories de complot mondial sinon, alucard? MDR! Perso c'est leur histoire de nanomachines-mes-couilles que je ne peux pas encadrer (comment tuer toute le magie de la série avec une explication merdique aux pouvoirs des différents gars. Et ça n'explique pas comment les mecs de l'unité Cobra + Volgin en avaient -eux- des pouvoirs, au passage).

----------


## pikkpi

> nanomachines-mes-couilles


Des MI-DI-CHLO-RIENS on a dit .... oh wait ... :tired:

----------


## Catel

*Antichamber*

Au début c'est génial, c'est immersif, et puis arrivé à 70-80% j'en ai marre de bloquer sur des puzzles (comme tous les trucs de puzzle en fait, je manque terriblement d'imagination) et je vais voir de plus en plus souvent la solution. Ca casse mais plus d'une fois je me doute que j'aurais jamais trouvé, donc j'ai même pas à regretter.

Là je suis dans les derniers niveaux et je suis lassé, à la limite de regarder un Youtube. Il manque une maîtrise du rythme de progression.

----------


## Supergounou

*The Swapper*

C'est beau et intelligent comme... moi? Non, pas comme moi, il me manque 2 énigmes pour finir le jeu et elles sont en train de me faire mmaaaalll à la tête.

----------


## kennyo

*Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris*

A 3 en coop local. Faut imaginer un mix entre un H'n'S plutôt dynamique (plutôt Diablo 3 que TQ) et des énigmes du niveau d'un Portal parfois, vous savez le truc plutôt con mais assez bien pensé pour que ça saute pas aux yeux. Au final, ça fait beaucoup penser à Trine.

Le jeu peut-être joué de 1 à 4 joueurs, je me demande comment le jeu adapte les énigmes du coups, bref c'est assez bien foutu.

Les boss sont vraiment archi simple pour l'instant (moitié du jeu ?) car leur point faible est hyper évident, c'est plutôt fun, pas chiant car pas de temps mort. Un chouilla d'exploration dans un HUB.

Il y a une touche RPG, on peut augmenter sa vie ou sa barre de mana (munition) en trouvant des objets cachés dans le décors, on trouve des joyaux qui permettent d'acheter/ouvrir des coffres pour récupérer des items.

Justement les objets, on peut équiper 4 armes, 2 anneaux, 1 amulettes (qui se charge en faisant des dégâts et donne un buff du genre vol de vie etc, le but est que chaque joueur équipe une amulette différente) et une armure. 
Bah pour l'instant, à la moitié du jeu, on a trouvé 0 nouvelle armure (à croire que c'est prévu dans un DLC), les bagues c'est du genre +ATT -DEF mais de combien ??? ou encore augmente la résistance au feu et rend sensible à la foudre... Mouaip... Du coup le côté RPG est hyper anecdotique, c'est vraiment dommage.

A voir par la suite, après le jeu est déjà assez fun comme ça sans son côté RPG, c'est du bonus et ça semble pas être la volonté du jeu car de cette manière on passe pas 3h dans les menus à s'équiper. Si vous cherchez un jeu coop (ligne ou local) à 2 joueurs ou plus, que vous avez déjà torché Portal 2, Trine, etc. je conseille, pas à plein pot mais je conseille.

----------


## Gero

En ce moment je joue à *Warframe* avec un ami. C'est assez sympa comme TPS. Mais c'est quand même répétitif et putain c'est un vrai jeu e farmer chinois. Je pense que je n'ai jamais vu ça. En 10h de jeu on a toujours pas assez de ressources et de thunes pour acheter une nouvelle arme ou une nouvelle armure. C'est vraiment pour vous forcer à passer à la caisse. Je ne sais pas si on va continuer encore longtemps, mais clairement faut s'attendre à spammer comme un porc dans les ennemis et refaire en boucle les même missions en croisant les fesses pour looter ce minerais de chie pour pouvoir se crafter une arme. 
Après quand tu débarque tu comprends pas tout d'un coup. L'interface est assez nulle (mais d'après ce que j'ai pue lire à droite ou a gauche c'est a cause du portage sur console, avant elle était meilleure), et faut pas hésiter à demander de l'aide dans le chat. Bon après le jeu est plutôt bien optimisé, je tape les 120fps constant (sur mon 120Hz c'est le bonheur). Bon a voir pour la suite mais je pense que je vais vite me lasser.

----------


## Zerger

> *Antichamber*
> 
> Au début c'est génial, c'est immersif, et puis arrivé à 70-80% j'en ai marre de bloquer sur des puzzles (comme tous les trucs de puzzle en fait, je manque terriblement d'imagination) et je vais voir de plus en plus souvent la solution. Ca casse mais plus d'une fois je me doute que j'aurais jamais trouvé, donc j'ai même pas à regretter.
> 
> Là je suis dans les derniers niveaux et je suis lassé, à la limite de regarder un Youtube. Il manque une maîtrise du rythme de progression.


Je reconnais que les deux derniers pistolets (jaune et rouge) sont clairement pas simples a obtenir, et comme le jeu s'amuse constamment a t'embrouiller l'esprit avec sa "logique" particuliere pour que le joueur soit totalement paume aussi bien dans le labyrinthe que dans le gameplay, ca peut par moment devenir vite rageant je l'avoue. Perso, j'ai reussi a chopper le dernier gun avec une methode chelou qui ne devait pas etre prevu je pense.
Apres, une fois le pistolet rouge en main, tu es quasi-omnipuissant et les derniers puzzles sont tres simples (edit: ah non, il y a encore un joli coup de pute avec la passerelle qui disparait  ::trollface::  )

Mais ca reste une super experience je trouve, on a vraiment l'impression de servir de souris de laboratoire. C'est juste que si tu joues par petite session, tu as vite fait d'oublier des petits details sur lesquels tu avais prevu de revenir par la suite, il manque la possibilite d'annoter la carte

----------


## Sylvine

Je crois que je vais laisser tomber Valkyria Chronicle.

Ça fait plusieurs heures que je joue à un truc qui est pas super en me disant que ça va s'améliorer par la suite.
L'idée de mélanger temps réel et tour par tour est intéressante sur le papier, en pratique ça marche pas du tout. Le skill du joueur ne rentre quasiment pas en jeu et ça rend le gameplay très imprécis. Par exemple pas vraiment moyen de savoir jusqu'où on peut s'approcher d'une cible sans déclencher son script d'autodéfense et perdre de la vie au passage.
En plus le rythme du jeu est complétement haché par la profusion de petites animations, la multitude de menus pensés pour la manette, les dialogues... qui rendent le tout extrêmement pénible à jouer. Exemple simple, pour recommencer une mission si on a pas pensé à faire de sauvegarde au début du niveau, le plus pratique que j'ai trouvé c'est de perdre la partie en envoyant par exemple le héros se faire massacrer.

Ce qui achève le tout c'est le manque flagrant de profondeur tactique. Franchement l'essentiel de mes parties se résume à faire avancer mes éclaireurs vers l'objectif en tuant tout ce qui bouge en exploitant les failles béantes et le matériel moins performant de l'IA (les méchants ont des armes avec nettement moins de portée).

Sans déconner, j'en suis à genre la dixième mission, voici la vue aérienne du niveau :

C'est un putain de couloir, j'ai l'impression de jouer à un tower defense inversé.

----------


## Catel

La passerelle qui disparaît ?  :tired:  Faut me préciser où là parce que les passerelles dans ce jeu c'est leur rôle de disparaître

Bref ouf je viens de le finir, j'étais pas loin du bout en fait. Du coup ça va mieux, je peux dire que c'était bien. Il a dû me manquer deux-trois chambres en tout.

Même comme ça y'a certaines fonctions du pistolet et des cubes que j'ai jamais comprises (tel disparaît et tel autre réapparaît mais pas à chaque fois, comment on fait pour obtenir un escalier dans la longueur et pas dans la largeur, etc)

----------


## Zerger

Celle dans la sorte de tour de verre, ou il faut prendre une autre passerelle juste à cote, qui elle apparait  ::P: 

Pareil, y'a 2-3 salles que je n'ai pas reussi a atteindre, y'a par contre 2-3 salles bonus que j'ai atteins qui expliquaient le développement du jeu.

Pour les pistolets, deja à partir du jaune, tu créer un cube, tu montes dessus et tu le deplaces avec le clic-roulette et tu as un ascenseur gratos (pratique pour grimper dans le couloir verticale avec plein de chiffres)
Un truc que j'avais absolument zappé et qui m'avait bien bloqué, (faut dire qu'on te le fait faire une fois, si tu percutes pas, c'est mort), dessiner une figure fermée (cercle, rectangle, etc....) en remplit automatiquement l'interieur, et ce meme avec le premier pistolet (donc si tu stocks 8 cubes dans ton pistolet, tu peux en avoir une infinité). Bon une fois le pistolet rouge obtenu, ca ne sert plus a rien. Du coup, a partir du gun vert, tu peux t'improviser des plateformes surlesquels marcher. Et a partir du gun jaune, tu peux meme te construire une sorte de tapis volant  ::P:  C'est comme ca que j'avais réussi à traverser les couloirs "WTF", bizarrement, le clic roulette n'était pas annulé par la vitre absorbante

Pour les escaliers, tu peux les construire cube par cube en partant d'un mur si tu galères, c'est plus lent mais ca marche

----------


## alucard le mordant

> T'aimes pas les théories de complot mondial sinon, alucard? MDR! Perso c'est leur histoire de nanomachines-mes-couilles que je ne peux pas encadrer (comment tuer toute le magie de la série avec une explication merdique aux pouvoirs des différents gars. Et ça n'explique pas comment les mecs de l'unité Cobra + Volgin en avaient -eux- des pouvoirs, au passage).


Pour ce qui est des Patriotes il y a _a priori_ une idée intéressante, le fait que l'ont ne combatte jamais les véritables méchants et que l'ennemi reste et restera une organisation sans visage. Dans les faits l'ennemi n'est pas seulement insaisissable il est incompréhensible, même en ayant assisté aux cinématiques de tous les MGS que -lors de ma première partie- je ne zappe jamais, je suis complètement largué. Je viens d'assister à un dialogue long et incompréhensible avec Big Mama (?!?) qui vient de m'avouer être ma mère (?!?) lors du projet de clonage _Les Enfants Terribles_ (qu'elle prononce en marquant le "s" du pluriel, _Les Enfances Terribles_). J'en ai rien à foutre du projet, je m'en fiche des Patriotes, je ne sais pas pourquoi ils sont méchants (éthiquement le fait de cloner des gens c'est pas cool mais en vrai je m'en fiche un peu), qui fait partie de leur organisations et quels sont leur but. 

J'aime mieux l'idée des nanomachines. J'ai toujours accepté sans soucis les pouvoirs des boss et je me fiche d'avoir une explication mais le côté monitoring global des soldats est plutôt une belle idée.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je viens d'assister à un dialogue long et incompréhensible avec Big Mama (?!?)


 

 ::o: 

En fait c'est cool MGS !

----------


## kennyo

> Pour ce qui est des Patriotes il y a _a priori_ une idée intéressante, le fait que l'ont ne combatte jamais les véritables méchants et que l'ennemi reste et restera une organisation sans visage. Dans les faits l'ennemi n'est pas seulement insaisissable il est incompréhensible, même en ayant assisté aux cinématiques de tous les MGS que -lors de ma première partie- je ne zappe jamais, je suis complètement largué. Je viens d'assister à un dialogue long et incompréhensible avec Big Mama (?!?) qui vient de m'avouer être ma mère (?!?) lors du projet de clonage _Les Enfants Terribles_ (qu'elle prononce en marquant le "s" du pluriel, _Les Enfances Terribles_). J'en ai rien à foutre du projet, je m'en fiche des Patriotes, je ne sais pas pourquoi ils sont méchants (éthiquement le fait de cloner des gens c'est pas cool mais en vrai je m'en fiche un peu), qui fait partie de leur organisations et quels sont leur but. 
> 
> J'aime mieux l'idée des nanomachines. J'ai toujours accepté sans soucis les pouvoirs des boss et je me fiche d'avoir une explication mais le côté monitoring global des soldats est plutôt une belle idée.


En gros, t'as les patriotes qui sont créés suite à MGS3 avec le Major Zero. C'est le contrôle total dont on te parle dans le 2.

La partie avec ta maman résume en fait MGS3, Sold, Liquid et Solidus sont 3 clones de Big Boss, et c'est Eva qui a été choisi pour les porter.

Bref, je me suis posé la même question quand j'ai fait le 4 la première fois. En gros les méchants, ce sont les patriotes, mais Liquid Ocelot est aussi méchant et veut péter les patriotes pour être encore plus méchant. Donc dans MGS4, tu bosses indirectement pour les patriotes afin de stopper Revolver Ocelot.

----------


## Yves Signal

De toute façon MGS4 est un étron vidéoludique.

J'ai bon ?  ::ninja:: 

Non franchement c'est l'épisode le plus dispensable de la série, il est long, chiant, et n'apporte rien, mais vraiment absolument rien à la série.

----------


## Dicsaw

> et n'apporte rien, mais vraiment absolument rien à la série.



Juste un nouveau gameplay et la fin d'un paquet de personnages, trois fois rien.

----------


## kennyo

Il y a trop de passages bourrins qui ont le cul entre deux chaises, là où pour les autres le bourrin était réservé qu'aux boss.

C'est une jolie conclusion, mais j'ai aimé, j'ai trouvé ça épique, j'ai pleuré.

Après on m'a prêté le jeu en fin de vie de la PS3, c'est vrai que ceux qui l'ont pris à 60€ day one, ça pourrait piquer.

----------


## Yves Signal

Ouais, franchement v'la la qualité de la conclusion. Il aurait pu s'abstenir...    ::siffle:: 
J'ai trouvé ça risible du début à la fin. Absence totale d'empathie avec Old Snake, personnages secondaires ridicules, Liquid Ocelot absolument naze (oui je ne peut pas blairer ce "personnage" et le délire de l'âme du frangin dans le bras greffé  ::huh:: )

Tu vas au resto, tu commences par une entrée de qualité, tu enchaînes sur un poisson délicieux, puis une viande incroyablement fine, et là on te sert une vache qui rit juste avant un royal maison...

Voilà, tu as la série MGS résumée chonologiquement...

Désolé mais non, c'est juste incompréhensible d'avoir sortir pareille merde. Et ce n'est pas une question de période, je l'ai fait à sa sortie, et je l'ai ressorti il y a 3 semaines pour l'abandonner sauvagement...
Le gameplay est à la limite le seul intérêt que je lui trouve.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Le gameplay est à la limite le seul intérêt que je lui trouve.


Heureusement que c'est un jeu vidéo alors.

Sur le plan de l'histoire je le trouve moyen aussi cet épisode parce qu'il tente d'expliquer tous les délires de la saga qui relevaient jusqu'ici du fantastique avec du mambo jambo scientifique débile, mais au delà de ça on va peut-être pas oublier que le gameplay prime et qu'en l’occurrence il est plutôt très réussi. (Même si pour le peu que j'ai joué c'était vraiment trop facile)

----------


## fadox

> Absence totale d'empathie avec Old Snake

----------


## Dicsaw

> Désolé mais non, c'est juste incompréhensible d'avoir sortir pareille merde.


Ouais enfin faudrait pas non plus exagérer. Si le gameplay est bon c'est que c'est pas une merde incompréhensible.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Désolé mais non, c'est juste incompréhensible d'avoir sortir pareille merde.


Ce n'est pas le premier jeu à avoir un scénario débilos, même pour un AAA (Assassin's Creed, les jeux de Dan Houser,...) mais ce qui surprend dans MGS4 c'est la durée gigantesque des phases de cinématique (certes zappables).
Il y a effectivement quelque chose de stupéfiant à laisser passer plusieurs cinématiques de plus de 30 minutes (en plus aussi merdiques) dans un blockbuster de ce gabarit.

----------


## Momock

Beaucoup de choses dans MGS4 s'expliquent assez simplement : Kojima voulait pas le faire, vu qu'il n'y avait pas de conclusion à donner à MGS2 de toute façon vu qu'il s'auto-conclut et était pensé pour être le dernier. Les Patriots, c'est ce que toi, le joueur, penses "qu'ils" sont, ni plus ni moins. C'est dit assez clairement pourtant, mais pas assez pour les fanboys qui réclamaient des "explications" et envoyaient des menaces de mort...

----------


## Yves Signal

Sauf que MGS c'est à la fois un scénario et un gameplay.
Quand on est fan de la série, on est habitués à retrouver ces deux composantes de qualité et on s'attend à le retrouver dans l"ultime volet"

Et je suis désolé, niveau scénario c'est moisi. On avait l'habitude d'avoir un scénario au propos très mature, bien cousu, avec de multiples rebondissements. C'était clairement un élément moteur. Ok il y avait des clins d'oeil, des petites blagounettes immatures, ça faisait le charme des jeux. Mais MGS4 c'est du cabotinage over 9000, sans queue ni tête. C'est pas émouvant une seconde et ce n'est même pas drôle !

Niveau gameplay c'est réussi, et encore si l'on pousse discrètement sous le tapis le système d'alerte absurde en pleine guérilla, les phases de merde (moto, filature, metal gear, phases d'assaults pas adaptées au GP, bien trop nombreuses) et l'IA des ennemis complètement à la ramasse.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ce n'est pas le premier jeu à avoir un scénario débilos, même pour un AAA (Assassin's Creed, les jeux de Dan Houser,...)


Mettre au même niveau AC, les jeux des Houser (très mauvais scénariste Dan Houser  ::o:  c'est connu) et les mgs. 







> Sauf que MGS c'est à la fois un scénario et un gameplay.


Et c'est toujours un jeu vidéo, donc le gameplay est plus important.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Et c'est toujours un jeu vidéo, donc le gameplay est plus important.


Donc les P'n'C ne sont pas des JV ?
C'est extrêmement réducteur comme point de vue, m'voyez ?  :tired:

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est extrêmement réducteur comme point de vue, m'voyez ?


Je vois pas en quoi. Ne pas être un jeu vidéo c'est pas forcement une honte hein.
Les Walking Dead de Telltales, j'appelle pas ça des jeux et pourtant j'ai aimé.

C'est pas une aberration de dire que le *gameplay* et le plus important dans un *jeu* vidéo. Sinon t’enlève le "jeu" et il ne te reste que "vidéo".

Mais c'est un autre débat.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Donc les P'n'C ne sont pas des JV ?
> C'est extrêmement réducteur comme point de vue, m'voyez ?


Pourquoi réducteur ? Ce sont effectivement plus des livre ou des films interactifs que des jeux vidéos mais ce n'est pas un jugement qualitatif, ce sont simplement des choses différentes.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Ce sont effectivement plus des livre ou des films interactifs que des jeux vidéos* mais ce n'est pas un jugement qualitatif, ce sont simplement des choses différentes.


 ::huh:: 

Là, ton argumentaire m’intéresse grandement.

----------


## Momock

Nan mais MGS4 c'est du caca, voilà tout.

Par contre le 5 va, si tout va bien, envoyer du nain dans l'espace. Je me me base sur ce que je vois de Peace Walker, auquel je joue en ce moment, et de ce que ça peut donner avec les missions ouvertes du 5 + la gestion de la base directement depuis la mission avec l'iDroid. Y'a un potentiel de oufzor.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Là, ton argumentaire m’intéresse grandement.


Je suis pas sur de vouloir repartir dans ce non-débat mais la raison, très simple, et que ces jeux n'ont par nature pas vraiment de gameplay. Mais encore une fois c'est absolument pas un problème vu que c'est le principe du genre. Ce sont des jeux purement narratifs et lorsque tu cliques sur quelques chose, 90% du temps ce n'est pas pour gagner contre le jeu mais pour avoir des détails sur l'univers, une remarque de la part de ton personnage...

----------


## Supergounou

Hum... Beaucoup de jeux ne sont pas des jeux alors.

----------


## Yves Signal

> C'est pas une aberration de dire que le *gameplay* et le plus important dans un *jeu* vidéo. Sinon t’enlève le "jeu" et il ne te reste que "vidéo".
> 
> Mais c'est un autre débat.


Et si je parle RPG au lieu de parler P'n'C et pour aller droit au but ?
Gothic, Planescape, Icewind Dale et même Baldur's ou Fallout 1 et 2 ?
Et plus récemment Witcher 1 et 2, Wasteland 2, New Vegas ?

Ces jeux sont des non-jeux peut-être ? Parce que le gameplay n'est pas prépondérant sur les intrigues, les quêtes, l'écriture des personnages !

Il n'y a pas vraiment de place pour ces généralités amha...
Il y a toujours eu 2 (3?) écoles : Le GP, l'intrigue (et les graphismes ??  :Gerbe: )

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et si je parle RPG au lieu de parler P'n'C ?
> Gothic, Planescape, Icewind Dale et même Baldur's ou Fallout 1 et 2 ?
> 
> Ces jeux sont des non-jeux peut-être ? Parce que le gameplay n'est pas prépondérant sur les intrigues, les quêtes, l'écriture des personnages.


Je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir mais tu jouerais à un rpg avec un gameplay de merde ? Pas moi.
Enfin faut dire, je jouerais pas à un rpg tout court.  ::trollface::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Hum... Beaucoup de jeux ne sont pas des jeux alors.


C'est un raisonnement un peu binaire mais dans l'idée il y a effectivement des jeux qui sont plus proches d'autres supports que du jeu vidéo, The Walking Dead par exemple c'est un Point and Click mais sans les énigmes et on peut donc plus vraiment parler de jeu vidéo, mais par contre c'est une très bonne série interactive.

----------


## Zerger

> Pourquoi réducteur ? Ce sont effectivement plus des livre ou des films interactifs que des jeux vidéos mais ce n'est pas un jugement qualitatif, ce sont simplement des choses différentes.


Si tu parles des Walking Dead ou meme Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs, je suis d'accord. On est a la frontiere entre jeu et film

Mais pour en revenir aux p'n'c classiques, genre les Monkey Island ou Machinarium, y'a un vrai gameplay, avec des objets a trouver, a assembler et a utiliser aux bons endroits. Pareil pour les dialogues, il y a des bons choix a faire pour recuperer des indices, on est tres loin des videos interactives.

Je pense que ce genre est en train d'evoluer et devrait se scinder en plusieurs genres plus detailles

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si tu parles des Walking Dead ou meme Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs, je suis d'accord. On est a la frontiere entre jeu et film
> 
> Mais pour en revenir aux p'n'c classiques, genre les Monkey Island ou Machinarium, y'a un vrai gameplay, avec des objets a trouver, a assembler et a utiliser aux bons endroits. Pareil pour les dialogues, il y a des bons choix a faire pour recuperer des indices, on est tres loin des videos interactives.


Ça reste plus proche du livre interactif avec quelques énigmes plus ou moins basiques qu'autre chose, et c'est un genre que j'aime beaucoup mais je n'estime pas qu'il rentre dans le champ classique de ce qu'on appelle un jeu vidéo. C'est vraiment le seul genre de jeux que je juge uniquement à l'aune de leurs qualités scénaristiques parce que le gameplay est pour ainsi dire transparent, tu as effectivement des énigmes mais elles ne font appel à aucun système de jeu en particulier, tu te contente de déclencher dans l'ordre un certain nombre de scripts.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est un raisonnement un peu binaire mais dans l'idée il y a effectivement des jeux qui sont plus proches d'autres supports que du jeu vidéo, The Walking Dead par exemple c'est un Point and Click mais sans les énigmes et on peut donc plus vraiment parler de jeu vidéo, mais par contre c'est une très bonne série interactive.


Pour Walking Dead, on est d'accord. Pour Sanitarium ou Myst par exemple, beaucoup moins.

----------


## Zerger

Dans ce cas Farcry 4 est aussi un film interactif  ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

> Dans ce cas Farcry 4 est aussi un film interactif


En plus d'être un bench pour les SLI de GTX 970.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Donc les P'n'C ne sont pas des JV ?
> C'est extrêmement réducteur comme point de vue, m'voyez ?


On a souvent tendance à juger les P'n'C sur leur univers et leur histoire mais c'est à mon avis un tort. Un bon P'n'C c'est aussi, et même surtout, des énigmes bien construites.
Même des jeux au gameplay en apparence minimaliste (les jeux Twine, les Telltales,...) restent des jeux et ils fonctionnent (ou non) grâce à des moments d'interactions intéressants.

Malgré quelques moments d'interaction pendant les cinématiques (la mort de Big Boss et l'échelle dans MGS3, le robot que l'on dirige pendant les phases de briefing du 4, les QTE de Peace Walker...) les MGS ont toujours eu des cinématiques interminables et séparées du gameplay.

@Dicsaw : J'ai choisi mes exemples dans un but quelque peu trollesque mais je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça entre la scénarisation d'un AC, pas très bonne mais légèrement sous-estimée, et celle d'un GTA, pas très bonne mais incroyablement surestimée. ::ninja::

----------


## Yves Signal

> Je ne vois pas bien ou tu veux en venir mais tu jouerais à un rpg avec un gameplay de merde ? Pas moi.
> Enfin faut dire, je jouerais pas à un rpg tout court.


Ah ben c'est malheureusement le lot de beaucoup des RPG que j'ai cité au-dessus, où l'essentiel du fun réside dans la découverte d'un univers, d'une intrigue, les interactions avec les personnages et pas dans le système de combats.
J'arrête le non-débat (trop de taf et tu me mets en retard avec tes conneries  ::P: )




> @Dicsaw : J'ai choisi mes exemples dans un but quelque peu trollesque mais je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça entre la scénarisation d'un AC, pas très bonne mais légèrement surestimée, et celle d'un GTA, pas très bonne mais incroyablement surestimée.


Si l'on peut parler de scénarisation pour définir l'activité de C/C de films/séries pour après parler d'hommage (/plagiat ?).
Parler de scénario pour un GTA c'est prétentieux, même Cage a plus de créativité et moins de culot  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Ah ben c'est malheureusement le lot de beaucoup des RPG que j'ai cité au-dessus, où l'essentiel du fun réside dans la découverte d'un univers, d'une intrigue, les interactions avec les personnages et pas dans le système de combats.


 ::cry:: 

Le jour ou les gens comprendront cela...

----------


## Dicsaw

> @Dicsaw : J'ai choisi mes exemples dans un but quelque peu trollesque mais je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas tant de différence que ça entre la scénarisation d'un AC, pas très bonne mais légèrement surestimée, et celle d'un GTA, pas très bonne mais incroyablement surestimée.


Il a écrit que gta, t'as raison !  ::o: 





> Si l'on peut parler de scénarisation pour définir l'activité de C/C de films/séries pour après parler d'hommage (/plagiat ?).
> Parler de scénario pour un GTA c'est prétentieux, même Cage a plus de créativité et moins de culot


Parler de copier/coller pour ensuite citer Cage, effectivement il est temps de quitter l'internet.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Il a écrit que gta, t'as raison !


Il a aussi écrit le scénario de _Red Dead Redemption_ qui est tout aussi surestimée celui des GTA. 
Le scénario de _LA Noire_ qui est oublié de tous (mais pas trop mal).
Le scénario de _Bully_ qui est chouette, c'est vrai.
Et sinon le scénario de _Max Payne 3_ qui est moins bon que celui des deux premiers.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais, des scénarios niveau AC quoi. Que de la merde.

ps: LA Noire c'est McNamara.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Parler de copier/coller pour ensuite citer Cage, effectivement il est temps de quitter l'internet.


Il faut que je mette combien de  ::ninja::  en face pour que tu comprennes que c'est du millième degré ?  ::trollface::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est dur de s'adapter aux posts d'alucard puis aux tiens.  :tired:

----------


## Cyth

> Le scénario de _LA Noire_ qui est oublié de tous (mais pas trop mal).:


C'est pas le boss de la Team Bondi celui-là (Brendan McNamara) ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Le jour ou les gens comprendront cela...


 Y'a rien à comprendre, c'est juste que ça attire pas certains joueurs.

----------


## Zerger

Et pourtant ca les empeche pas de venir se plaindre sur les combats  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Et pourtant ca les empeche pas de venir se plaindre sur les combats


 Ba si un élément d'un jeu est nul c'est un défaut, même si cet élément n'est pas central.
Foutre des combats juste parce que c'est comme ça que font les autres c'est stupide.


Bon, sinon pour rester dans le sujet, j'ai commencé Spy Chameleon - RGB Agent.
Le concept est sympa, c'est un jeu d’infiltration vu du haut dans lequel on dirige un caméléon (et ouais) qui peut changer de couleur (ça marche particulièrement bien avec le pad 360 vu que les 4 boutons principaux ont des couleurs qui correspondent) pour se fondre dans le décor (en gros des tapis de couleur).

Le truc c'est qu'on m'a vendu ça comme un jeu assez speed, presque dans la veine d'un jeu de rythme, et en fait non.
Enfin si, y'a quand même moyen de tracer (c'est encouragé vu qu'on gagne un bonus si on fini un niveau assez vite), mais par exemple quand on est dans le champ de vision d'une caméra, qu'on est sur un tapis vert (et donc camouflé en vert) et qu'on veut passer sur le tapis jaune juste à coté, c'est impossible sans sortir du champ de vision de la caméra. C'est d'autant plus bizarre que quand on change de couleur, le personnage a une petit animation qui ressemble à un saut et qui m'a laissé pensé qu'avec un bon timing on pouvait feinter les caméras (comme si la fraction de seconde pendant laquelle le personnage ne touchait pas le sol le rendait invisible).
De la même façon, les cônes de collision sont très stricts, un peu trop, là où au contraire j'aurais bien vu un système plus permissif pour encourager les joueurs à enchainer les actions de façon fluide.

Du coup, ba ça rend le jeu très classique, t'évites le cônes, t'attends le bon moment pour passer, t'analyses les rondes... la routine, et le coté caméléon devient au final qu'un gadget du niveau du carton de MGS quoi.

Je vais persévérer pour voir si ça s'améliore pas par la suite quand même.

----------


## schouffy

*KOTOR*
je pense y passer un peu plus de temps que sur Republic Commando, ça a l'air plutôt pas mal. Toujours un peu ridicules ces RPG où quand on commence, on rate 3 tirs sur 4 de blaster sur une cible humaine à 3 mètres mais bon. J'ai bon espoir que ce soit riche et prenant.
Par contre faut que j'aille acheter une lunette astronomique pour voir les menus en jeu :

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre faut que j'aille acheter une lunette astronomique pour voir les menus en jeu :
> http://i.imgur.com/KInRB.jpg


Y a surement un mod pour ça.

----------


## lllnrv

ou prend un écran plus grand
 :haha: 
Ok je sors...

----------


## Momock

> Et pourtant ca les empeche pas de venir se plaindre sur les combats


Ils se plaignent des combats quand ils occupent entre 90% du jeu et qu'ils sont nuls. Si le jeu avait tout ce que tu cites (ce qui est, genre, ÜBER RARE), ils s'en plaindraient pas tant (ça ferait chier, mais on ferait avec quoi, comme on l'a fait avec dans PST, Gothic, Fallout, Bloodlines et tant d'autres)

----------


## Dark Fread

On s'est replongé avec un cousin canard dans *Resident Evil 4 HD Edition*. Visuellement ça n'a pas si mal vieilli. A vrai dire, j'ai simplement l'impression de jouer à la version GameCube en full HD avec de l'aa, ce qui me suffit. Les soi-disant textures HD ne m'ont pas sautées aux yeux. La direction artistique n'a rien perdu de sa superbe, les environnements, comme sur GameCube, brillent par leur variété et le level design fait qu'on est très rarement incommodé par l'absence de straf (c'est un peu chiant contre quelques boss, et encore). Le niveau graphique est évidemment incomparable avec celui des titres actuels mais c'est très regardable et on peine parfois à se rendre compte que l'éclairage est statique tant le rendu est maîtrisé. A vrai dire, l'absence totale de bloom, de motion blur, de depth of field et de toutes ces conneries modernes contribue à un rendu fabuleusement lisible et, bien entendu, une fluidité sans faille. Je n'ai pas joué au premier portage mais je me demande vraiment quelle gueule il a... Celui-ci ne semblant apporter que le support des hautes résolutions, la première version PC de RE4 devait être authentiquement plus moche que sur GameCube ; ça me paraît difficilement concevable, à moins d'une volonté délibérée de saloper le boulot.
Pour le reste, rien ne change, c'est le même jeu, les protagonistes délicieusement débiles, la narration foireuses à bien des égards, le scénario qui ne tient pas debout, tout cela enrobé dans une DA baroque qui part dans tous les sens, revisitant à peu près toutes les ambiances de films d'horreur connues (de Deliverance à Alien) pour un délire gore et parfois grand guignolesque toujours aussi jouissif. 

En fait le plus gros défaut de cette version est d'avoir mappé le A de la version GameCube sur le X de la manette 360, ce qui n'a pas fini de me rendre dingue. Ca ne m'empêchera probablement pas de le recommencer 4 ou 5 fois pour tout débloquer ou juste me faire plaisir, comme je l'ai fait il y a près d'une décennie sur GameCube.

----------


## Dicsaw

> ça me paraît difficilement concevable, à moins d'une volonté délibérée de saloper le boulot.





De la daube cette version. Oui c'est possible de faire un portage pc plus moche que sur consoles, surtout quand il manque l'intégralité des effets qui rendaient le jeu si beau à l'époque. 

En plus c'est injouable.

----------


## Percolator42

*Serious sam bfe*
Ca passe bien de dégommer du monstre sur des bons gros riff metal!! Après le gameplay deviens vite répétitif, à jouer par petite session  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Je viens enfin de comprendre le concept de furtivité dans *Farcry4*.

Il ne s'agit pas d'être discret, non, il suffit juste de suivre le chemin décidé par les devs  ::P:   ::sad::   :Emo:

----------


## MrGr33N

*Apotheon*

Découvert hier via les recommandations steam, apparemment, il est sorti cette semaine sur PC. C'est par les développeurs de *Capsized*.

Un jeu d'aventure en 2d un peu metroidvania dans une Grèce antique où, sur ordre de Zeux, les dieux ont décidé d'arrêter d'aider les mortels. On incarne Nikandreos qui est envoyé sur Olympe par Hera pour dire à Zeus que c'est pas sympa d'être méchant avec les mortels.

En terme de gameplay, c'est assez étrange. Les armes s'usent et il faut régulièrement en récupérer de nouvelles pour continuer à se battre efficacement. Il me fait un peu penser à Dark Soulssur plusieurs points : La durabilité des armes, le système de combat utilisant les gâchettes plutôt que les boutons de pouce, la roulade, le soin qui fait penser à l'estus. Après, on trouve aussi quelque originalités : toutes les armes peuvent êtres lancées. Souvent, ça donne du gros fail de confusion de bouton, mais une fois pris correctement en main, c'est assez agréable. Ça reste un peu brouillon, mais c'est probablement encore parce que j'ai des réflexes d'autres jeux (notamment Dark Souls pour les touches, et Abyss Odyssey pour les placements du personnage).

Il y a aussi un système de craft assez sommaire qui permet de fabriquer divers consommables (potions de soin/buff, grenades, pièges, etc...).

Mais le truc qui fait la personnalité du jeu, c'est sa direction artistique. La patte graphique donne l'impression de jouer sur une fresque de poterie vivante. C'est assez déroutant car au final, il y a peu de couleurs, du noir et des nuances d'une couleur, mais ça passe étonnamment bien.

 

Chose intéressante, on retrouve un système de vie un peu à la Wolfenstein: The New Order. Il y a une autoregen partielle, mais on a aussi de la vie et des morceaux d'armure à récupérer. Et on peut surcharger la vie/armure en en récupérant plus que le maximum, l'excédentaire de réduisant au fur et à mesure pour arriver à la capacité max.

Pour l'instant, je me plais bien dessus. Avec 6 heures dessus, je sais pas encore combien de temps j'aurais besoin pour le terminer, sachant que je n'explore pas vraiment. J'espère quand même dépasser les 10.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ç, tu as effectivement des énigmes mais elles ne font appel à aucun système de jeu en particulier, tu te contente de déclencher dans l'ordre un certain nombre de scripts.


Ca c'est dans les mauvais p'n'c (ou avec les mauvais joueurs) où tu te retrouves à cliquer comme un boeuf sur tout et rien, à tout combiner, en tentant de deviner ce qu'il faut faire (parce que les énigmes sont mal branlées ou parce que t'as un QI de brique  ::ninja:: )
L'effort de réflexion et de compréhension  que tu mets en place pour trouver la solution avant de cliquer et "d'enchaîner les scripts fait partie du jeu".
Sinon autant dire que dans un STR tu "cliques pour enchaîner des scripts qui enverront des tanks se foutre sur la gueule". Bah nan, faut réfléchir à quoi construire, quoi produire, comment organiser ses troupes pour l'assaut etc ... Le "gameplay" ce n'est pas seulement appuyer sur des boutons, c'est aussi "pourquoi", "quand" ou "comment". 

---------- Post added at 08h17 ---------- Previous post was at 08h12 ----------




> Je viens enfin de comprendre le concept de furtivité dans *Farcry4*.
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'être discret, non, il suffit juste de suivre le chemin décidé par les devs


Euh...De quel passage tu parles ? J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir été  bridé sur les déplacements et les approches ?
A part peut être pour le tuto au départ où y'a clairement un chemin défini  à emprunter pour se faufiler.

----------


## Zerger

Le passage ou il faut capturer Paul "De Pleur"  :tired: 

Au debut, je partais "du mauvais cote" (cad le chemin de retour une fois que tu l'as sur le dos). Je passe devant une tour de garde, je sors le snipe silencieux et descend discretement le garde. La, le jeu me hurle "CACCCHEEEE LE CORPSS VITEEE". Je suis desole, le cadavre est allonge sur le plancher d'une tour, le seul moyen de le voir est d'etre situe encore plus haut que cette tour et y'a pas d'helicoptere en patrouille. Bref, 10 secondes plus tard, les gardes sont alertes, j'avance de buisson en buisson et tombe sur un garde en train de pisser ou gerber. Nouvelle balle entre les deux yeux, le mec explose litteralement avec pleins de gerbes de feu... car c'est un soldat avec un molotov a la main  ::huh::  Alerte donnee, echec de la mission

Apres un certain nombre tres important de tentatives ratees car je suis tetu, je decide de partir "du bon cote" qui consiste a longer des maisons dans des petites allees. Bizarrement, les sangliers ont fait plein de trous dans les barbeles, et le mauvais etat de la charpenterie locale fait qu'il y a tout plein de planches qui viennent constituer des passerelles de fortune, ce qui m'arrange fortement. Bref, je passe a plusieurs reprises a 3 metres des gardes qui ne peuvent pas me voir car il fait nuit et qu'il y a un buisson (ou plutot 3 pousses de fleurs) entre nous, ces memes gardes capables de remarquer le cadavre d'un mec en haut d'un tour de garde 50 metres plus loin hein ! J'arrive devant un petit mur, au-dessus un garde surveille l'allee. Apparement, Pagan Min lui a fortement interdit de tourner la tete pendant sa surveillance car j'avance bien devant lui, grimpe le mur et arrive pile devant ses pieds sans qu'il me remarque. Du coup, je noue ses lacets ensemble puis le pousse en bas du mur, il meurt apres s'etre rompu la nuque. Je continue a passer par des trous dans le grillage et par des passerelles, je tombe sur des gardes en train de danser, a cote, il y a un garde mort pour je ne sais quel raison, mais la ca a pas l'air des les gener. Bref, j'atteins sans souci Paul  :tired: 


C'est pour ca que je n'aime pas les jeux qui veulent etre le plus realiste possible, ca mene plus a des situations illogiques qu'autre chose

----------


## Pierronamix

Je pense pas qu'ils voient le cadavre de leur pote.

Par contre il est probable que son silence radio et sa non présence leur mettent la puce à l'oreille.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je pense pas qu'ils voient le cadavre de leur pote.
> 
> Par contre il est probable que son silence radio et sa non présence leur mettent la puce à l'oreille.


Oula oula on est dans un jeu Ubi, c'est pas si poussé que ça niveau script d'IA   ::ninja:: 

Sinon je ne me souviens pas de ce passage particulier, peut être que j'ai de suite trouvé le bon chemin.

----------


## Zerger

Oui, je ne vois que ca. Pourtant quand tu butes un mec et que tu le caches dans une barraque, ca gene personne.

Bref, je pinaille certainement, mais pour le coup, j'avais vraiment l'impression que si je partais pas du bon cote, je pouvais pas reussir la mission. Ce qui est con pour un jeu open-world.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je pense pas qu'ils voient le cadavre de leur pote.
> 
> Par contre il est probable que son silence radio et sa non présence leur mettent la puce à l'oreille.


J'adorerais avoir un jeu d'infiltration reprenant ce principe, mais malheureusement ça n'a jamais été le cas (à part peut-être dans les Death To Spies, où à partir de plus de X gardes "disparus", les autres commencent à bien péter les plombs).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans MGS c'est le cas. Les gardes font des checks réguliers par radio.

----------


## Astasloth

> *Apotheon*


Ho, ça a l'air sympa comme jeu. Encore bien le genre qui me plairait.
Hop, en wishlist sur Steam, histoire de le surveiller et de me le prendre quand j'aurais joué à ceux que j'ai pris aux soldes.

Merci pour le retour en tout cas, je n'en avais même pas entendu parler.

----------


## Catel

Y'a un topic hein.  ::ninja::  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...rs-de-Capsized

----------


## Pifou

> J'adorerais avoir un jeu d'infiltration reprenant ce principe, mais malheureusement ça n'a jamais été le cas (à part peut-être dans les Death To Spies, où à partir de plus de X gardes "disparus", les autres commencent à bien péter les plombs).


Hitman, Batman, non ?

----------


## Herr Peter

Comme tout bon fan d'infiltration qui se respecte, je n'ai jamais touché à un seul Hitman  ::ninja:: 
Par contre dans Batman, je peux te confirmer, les ayant torchés (Arkham Asylum et Arkham City) dernièrement, les gardes ennemis en ont rien à battre de l'absence de leurs potes.

----------


## Meuhoua

Ils changent de comportement dans batou quand même mais encore faut ils qu'ils soient au courant, mais c’est valable que dans les séquences prévues pour (prédateur).

----------


## heinzoliger

> C'est pour ca que je n'aime pas les jeux qui veulent etre le plus realiste possible, ca mene plus a des situations illogiques qu'autre chose


Je suis complètement du même avis que toi là dessus.
Autant dans un univers fantastique ou de science-fiction, les incohérences choquent moins car c'est un univers différents ce qui veut dire des règles différentes par rapport à la réalité.
Autant un univers réaliste, ça me bloque la plupart du temps à cause des incohérences (typique : ennemis qui popent en infini, ou qui viennent 1 à la fois, ...)

Sinon, je suis en train de jouer à *Risen 3*.
Vu que j'ai adoré les autres Risen et les Gothics, pas trop de surprise : le jeu a toujours le petit je ne sais quoi propre aux développeurs qui fait qu'il me plait. Une touche qu'on ne retrouve pas chez les autres studios.
J'ai choisi d'être Pirate-Vaudou. Mais les combats sont un peu trop brouillons quand il y a trop d'ennemis : dur de bien viser un monstre pour lancer un sort en plein milieu de l'action. Surtout que la distance de visée est un poil trop courte.
Jusqu'ici c'était bien, mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai basculé dans la partie du jeu Gros-Bill où il n'y a plus qu'à faire des combats à la chaine. (j'espère me tromper et qu'il me reste encore quelques quêtes sympa à faire)
Genre les batailles navales contre les monstres. C'est inintéressant et chiant. Je suis bloqué au 3ème (et dernier heureusement) et va falloir que je me motive pour reprendre.
Autre petite déception : le nouveau système de fast travel : on peut aller vers n'importe quel portail ou vers le bateau depuis n'importe où dans l'île. Je préférais le système point à point : un portail vers un autre portail. C'était plus réaliste/

----------


## hisvin

Rien ne t'empêche de le faire par toi-même concernant le fast travel question réalisme.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *Serious sam bfe*
> Ca passe bien de dégommer du monstre sur des bons gros riff metal!! Après le gameplay deviens vite répétitif, à jouer par petite session


Ou à plusieurs.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Rien ne t'empêche de le faire par toi-même concernant le fast travel question réalisme.


Les joueurs modernes deviennent exigeants : Ils veulent du fast travel mais réaliste. Genre comme dans Star Trek.

----------


## heinzoliger

Hé non, je ne veux pas *absolument* du Fast Travel. Je veux juste un jeu sympa avec des mécaniques qui sont là pour m'amuser au maximum. Et non, demander des explications aux divers fonctionnement de jeu, ce n'est pas être trop exigeant. C'est demander un jeu un peu plus intéressant.
S'imposer des contraintes artificielles en plus du jeu, ce n'est pas forcément facile. Et je ne suis pas trop porté sur les exploits, genre finir un jeu à 100%, tuer personne, être le plus rapide, ...

Quand on peut faire quelque chose dans un jeu, je prends comme base (à tort parfois) que ça a été pensé pour améliorer le plaisir de jeu. Je n'ai pas envie de me l'interdire.

Mais il y a plusieurs manière d'implémenter un fast travel (qui est à mon avis indispensable quand l'aire de jeu est grande et que le jeu impose beaucoup d'aller-retour) :
- A la Gothic 2 : on ne peut voyager que d'un portail à un autre une fois qu'il a été activé
- Morrowind : on peut voyager d'un point de transport à un autre mais cela coute de l'argent
- Gothic 3, Risen 3 : On peut aller directement à un portail depuis n'importe où quand il a été activé
- Fallout, Arcanum : On peut aller jusqu'à n'importe quel lieu déjà découvert mais on risque des rencontres aléatoires
-...

Tout est une question d'équilibre.
Gothic 3 et Risen 3 partagent le même système mais ça me gênait moins dans Gothic 3 : les lieux de fast travel étaient plus éloignés les uns des autres (on passait vraiment d'une région à une autre), on avait une explication (c'était un sort qu'on lançait pour être téléporté).
Dans Risen 3, ça devient plutôt du confort pour gagner 5 minutes. On se téléporte pour parler à une personne. Puis on retourne en fast travel au bateau, on change d'île, on se retéléporte pour parler à quelqu'un d'autre, .... (ça ne décrit absolument pas le jeu dans son fonctionnement de base, je vous rassure. Mais ça devient ça quand on veut compléter quelques quêtes qui trainent avant de passer au chapitre suivant)

----------


## Xchroumfph

Tu as bien raison.

----------


## kennyo

*Max Payne 3*

Super bon TPS pour l'instant. Les habitudes de l'auto-regen sont douloureuses mais c'est pas plus mal.

Par contre les cut-scenes en veux-tu en voilà...  ::sad:: 

Alors que raconter l'histoire durant les phases de jeu comme il le fait parfois entre deux phases de fusillades, c'est juste parfait.

Faudrait que j'aille faire un tour en multi.

----------


## Pifou

*Murdered: Soul Suspect* 

Chopé en solde sur Steam à 5,99€.

Jeu très sympa et dépaysant.
Pas besoin d'être un pro du pad pour en venir à bout (clavier pas trop conseillé, c'est clairement pensé pour être joué au pad).
Les graphismes sont propres, et la direction artistique convaincante.
L'intrigue n'est pas téléphonée, et agréable à suivre.

J'en suis venu à bout (79% des succès) en 10h.
La rejouabilité est peut-être pas top, j'ai pas tenté (le 100% ne peut se faire qu'avant la scène finale).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *Max Payne 3*
> 
> Super bon TPS pour l'instant. Les habitudes de l'auto-regen sont douloureuses mais c'est pas plus mal.
> 
> Par contre les cut-scenes en veux-tu en voilà... 
> 
> Alors que raconter l'histoire durant les phases de jeu comme il le fait parfois entre deux phases de fusillades, c'est juste parfait.
> 
> Faudrait que j'aille faire un tour en multi.






Sinon là de suite:

*Darkest Dungeon*: Plus que 3 boss, je m'accroche !

----------


## Super Discount

> *Apotheon*
> 
> 
> Ho, ça a l'air sympa comme jeu. Encore bien le genre qui me plairait.
> Hop, en wishlist sur Steam, histoire de le surveiller et de me le prendre quand j'aurais joué à ceux que j'ai pris aux soldes.
> 
> Merci pour le retour en tout cas, je n'en avais même pas entendu parler.


C'est ma bonne surprise de ce début d'année. 

Je craignais un peu le côté pantins désarticulés des animations, mais en fait ça passe plutôt bien et malgré une jouabilité assez spéciale et pas toujours précise (surtout si on joue au clavier/souris) le jeu est assez prenant.

Sinon, je joue aussi à *Darkest Dungeon*. J'ai eu du mal à m'y mettre à cause du côté un peu trop aléatoire des débuts de parties, mais une fois qu'on commence à faire des équipes convenables et qu'on prend un peu de galon, c'est bonheur.

----------


## Volesprit

Après Saints Row II, changement total d'ambiance avec Metro : Last Light en ranger difficile.

J'en suis au tout début où le jeu essaie de me faire peur avec des araignées mais j'ai joué à Dark Messiah, je connais leurs comparses autrement plus résistantes.  :Emo:

----------


## JulLeBarge

*Wolfenstein The New Order*
J'en suis qu'au début, mais c'est assez génial pour le moment, je kiffe  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

Moi qui adorait GoldenEye 64, je me suis souviens dans le film, il y avait une scene totalement risible et WTF qui aurait mieux fait de ne jamais exister

Et ben, je viens de tomber sur sa petite soeur dans* Farcry 4*:



Pourquoi rajouter du sel sur la plaie ?  :Emo:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Moi qui adorait GoldenEye 64, je me suis souviens dans le film, il y avait une scene totalement risible et WTF qui aurait mieux fait de ne jamais exister
> 
> Et ben, je viens de tomber sur sa petite soeur dans* Farcry 4*:
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi rajouter du sel sur la plaie ?


Bah elle est marrante cette séquence, y'a pas grand chose à jouer mais c'est bien dans l'esprit du truc (ça aurait été encore plus ouf si en atterrissant à la fin de la mission le quad terminait sa route jusqu'à toi  :^_^: ).

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais carrément, ils auraient pu faire atterir le heros direct sur le quad  ::P:

----------


## Groufac

*Besiege*
Le simulateur d'engins de siège médiévals, mais du médiéval 2.0 quand même.

Le jeu est en version 0.03 early acess, mais j'ai craqué parce que malgré ses possibilités techniques plus limitées qu'un *Space Engineers* par exemple, ben ça ressemble déjà un peu plus à un vrai jeu  ::trollface:: 

L'approche par "défis" est intéressante (un château à faire tomber, une armée à réduire en bouillie, une zone à franchir sous le feu ennemi, etc) ça oblige à se creuser la tête quand on découvre le jeu et donne des idées pour le mode "sandbox" qui laisse le champ libre tout en proposant plein de petit spots qui permettent de se fixer ses propres objectifs (genre en ce moment j'essaie de piger comment faire une machine volante contrôlable  :tired:   :tired:  histoire d'atteindre la zone en altitude).



Je dis que les possibilités sont limitées, c'est surtout en matière de blocs de construction parce qu'en terme de créativité y a déjà des trucs hallucinants qui traînent sur le net en dépit de la courte liste de blocs.
Niveau contenu y a qu'une quinzaine de défis, ça m'a pris en gros 1h30-2h mais c'est que le premier "monde" de la liste qui est prévue, dans tous les cas j'ai déjà refait tout le truc plusieurs fois en variant les approches avant de faire mumuse dans la zone sandbox, steam m'indique 5h de jeu  ::): 
Et puis ça fait quand même énormément appel au côté *malsain* et *sadique* chez tout un chacun, ça peut pas être un mauvais jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Ils ont prévu un multi ?

Ça pourrait être drôle, une phase de préparation de 5 minutes avec un joueur qui doit construire ses défenses et l'autre son engin de siège.

----------


## Groufac

Pas vu encore de déclaration où ils se positionnent là dessus pour le moment, ils viennent juste de lancer le jeu et la communication autour.

Ils ont annoncé qu'il allait filer la possibilité d'éditer des niveaux je crois, mais en faire un mode de jeu à part entière avec des règles serait effectivement intéressant (tu suggères une sorte de tower défense avec un joueur en attaquant si j'ai bien compris).
Après il y a le fait que ça prend un moment à construire une machine quand même  ::P:

----------


## Yves Signal

J'ai relancé *FEAR* dans mon coin.

Gros problème, après avoir traficoté un .ini le jeu pour passer en 1080p, le jeu à la technique déjà assez inégale adopte un framerate de 5-10 fps, rendant le jeu absolument injouable sur ma config tout ce qu'il y a de plus honnête. (i5 + GTX 770).
Grosse incompréhension de ma part...

Vous avez des tweaks pour que ça tourne correctement, je me faisais une joie de le relancer  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

> Après il y a le fait que ça prend un moment à construire une machine quand même


 Ouais, accès anticipé quoi.  :tired: 


Bon sinon hier suite à un rage quit sur Titanfall ( :tired: ), je relance MFS:MW de dépit et là que vois-je ?


Certains de mes chronos avaient été battus, du coup c'était un peu noël.
J'ai passé la soirée dessus, j'ai récupérés MES records sur toutes les courses sauf une, parce qu'il était un peu tard.
Là je viens de plier la dernière, je peux remettre le jeu en cryostase.  :Cigare: 

N’empêche je kiffe grave, même la préparation avec le coté grinding stupide devient presque amusant quand c'est pour améliorer sa voiture au max pour une course spécifique.
Trouver la bagnole adaptée à l'épreuve, choisir ou débloquer les améliorations adéquates...

Bon, malheureusement c'était surtout des épreuves de dérapage ou de destruction, pas mes préférées, mais c'était cool quand même.

----------


## Groufac

> Ouais, accès anticipé quoi.


Ah oui clairement, c'est pas à acheter si on veut un jeu fini, très loin de là.

L'interface de construction manque de fonctionnalité mais elle est super clair et assez pratique, c'est juste que faire une machine en lego technique (parce que c'est un peu ça le concept hormis les lance flammes et boulets de canon) ben ça prend du temps tout court.

----------


## doshu

> J'ai relancé *FEAR* dans mon coin.
> 
> Gros problème, après avoir traficoté un .ini le jeu pour passer en 1080p, le jeu à la technique déjà assez inégale adopte un framerate de 5-10 fps, rendant le jeu absolument injouable sur ma config tout ce qu'il y a de plus honnête. (i5 + GTX 770).
> Grosse incompréhension de ma part...
> 
> Vous avez des tweaks pour que ça tourne correctement, je me faisais une joie de le relancer


Ce lien règlera ton problème.




> This is a known compatibility issue with the original F.E.A.R. engine and Logitech G series keyboards and mice, with an emphasis on the former.
> 
> This is caused by the engine incorrectly overpolling the USB I/O in Windows. This is mainly apparent in all versions of Windows 7.
> Logitech is not at fault - there are some apparent flamers here - which is why Logitech products work with a literal 99% of games.
> 
> TO FIX
> 
> Simply go into the Start menu and right-click "Computer", choose "Manage".
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas de souris logitech, mais j'ai eu le même problème.

----------


## Herr Peter

La solution aux problèmes de chutes de framerate devrait être épinglé sur le forum du jeu, tellement il arrive souvent j'ai l'impression. (Je parle de FEAR, bien entendu)

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Shantae and The Pirate's Curse_
J'étais tombé sous le charme du précédent sur 3D, sa fantasy orientaliste, la fluidité de ses animations (on est chez les artisans du jeu 2D, WayForward) et son gameplay metroïdvania efficace à défaut d'être original.

Ici c'est la même chose avec une thématique centrée sur la piraterie mais pas mal de redites dans les assets (décors, ennemis,...).
La formule reste efficace mais loin d'être géniale, surtout que _Shovel Knight_ et son level design continuellement inventif est déjà passé par là. A 17 euros ça fait un peu cher surtout si vous n'avez pas fait _Risky's Revenge_, le précédent épisode de la série qui est sans doute vendu à moins d'une dizaine d'euros.

----------


## Catel

Pirate's Curse n'est sorti pour l'instant que sur les consoles Nintendo. Ce serait bien de le porter sur Steam avant la sortie de 1/2 Genie Hero que j'ai backé... :/

----------


## Yves Signal

> Ce lien règlera ton problème.


Cool merci !
Je suis full Logitech en plus  ::ninja:: 

_Eidth:_ Parfait, ça marche !
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Momock

> Ce serait bien de le porter sur Steam avant la sortie de 1/2 Genie Hero que j'ai backé... :/


Ouaip, j'aimerais bien aussi.

Sinon en ce moment je suis toujours sur Pisse Walker, et cette dernière me les hache menu. Á chaque fois, quand elle est à deux carrés de vie, 

Spoiler Alert! 


elle veut balancer son missile nucléaire sur Cuba

 et j'arrive pas à l'interrompre! J'ai zieuté Youtube et les mecs lui font du 30000 de dégâts au LAW sur son point faible, moi je fais du 11000... j'ai bien peur de devoir grinder pour améliorer mon matos, à moins que je ne sois passé à côté de quelque-chose.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Ouaip, j'aimerais bien aussi.
> 
> Sinon en ce moment je suis toujours sur Pisse Walker, et cette dernière me les hache menu. Á chaque fois, quand elle est à deux carrés de vie, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> elle veut balancer son missile nucléaire sur Cuba
> 
>  et j'arrive pas à l'interrompre! J'ai zieuté Youtube et les mecs lui font du 30000 de dégâts au LAW sur son point faible, moi je fais du 11000... j'ai bien peur de devoir grinder pour améliorer mon matos, à moins que je ne sois passé à côté de quelque-chose.


Je crois que j'avais réussi le boss final en ayant upgradé le LAW au niveau 2 alors que tous les sites de soluces conseillaient de le passer au niveau 3. Au final un combat très long (au moins un quart d'heure je pense) mais pas si difficile que ça (mais bien stressant comme il faut).

----------


## Dicsaw

*Hitman Absolution*

Testé à l'époque de sa sortie et comme tout le monde j'ai pas poussé plus loin parce que "bouh ils ont fait quoi d'Hitman, c'est plus petit qu'avant, c'est plus simple, on dirait SC Conviction".

En fait c'est sympa. Faut se mettre en tête que c'est pas Hitman 6 mais une sorte de spin-off limité. L'affichage du score permanent c'est sympa mais un peu stressant parfois, je suis pas totalement fan (alors que le principe de comparer ses scores a totalement sa place dans un Hitman).

Graphiquement c'est patate, le jeu date de fin 2012 mais c'est toujours aussi mignon. La maniabilité répond bien et les gunfights sont vraiment sympas.

Ce que j'aime pas c'est la colo' sur quelques niveaux, on dirait de l'enb dégueulasse configuré comme un porc. Il manque les musiques de Jesper Kid et l’esthétique est moins classe que d'habitude.
Le scénario est bof. Osef. 
Certains passages sont minuscules et se torchent en deux minutes.

Pas mal donc en attendant le vrai nouveau Hitman.

----------


## schouffy

Le plus gros reproche fait à ce jeu, à juste titre, c'est qu'une mission sur 2 environ n'a rien d'un Hitman et est juste un couloir te menant d'une mission à l'autre.
Sinon les vraies missions sont sympa oui, et la maniabilité est enfin un peu plus souple.

----------


## Dark Fread

Far Cry 3. Je dois en être à 7-8h et depuis le début (dés le premier pylône radio, en gros), j'ai l'impression croissante qu'on se fout de ma gueule.

----------


## Yves Signal

Evolve, après 3h d'installation (avec le jeu en boîte s'il vous plaît).

----------


## Herr Peter

> Far Cry 3. Je dois en être à 7-8h et depuis le début (dés le premier pylône radio, en gros), j'ai l'impression croissante qu'on se fout de ma gueule.


Et ça ne va pas aller en s'améliorant par la suite, sans vouloir te spoiler. C'est d'ailleurs très frustrant j'ai trouvé, surtout que certains PNJ ne se gênent pas pour te dire à quel point tu es le con de service.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Far Cry 3. Je dois en être à 7-8h et depuis le début (dés le premier pylône radio, en gros), j'ai l'impression croissante qu'on se fout de ma gueule.


C'est le concept.

----------


## dimdim

Moi c'est, *men of war assault squad 2*, l'avantage c'est la communauté encore présente et donc le nombre de petits mods et missions créer et mis à disposition gratuitement par cette même communauté.

Sinon Arma 3, de la simulation militaire bien entraînante.

----------


## Nono

*XCOM - Enemy Unknown*

Une drogue dure. Impossible d'arrêter ne serait-ce qu'un soir. Steam me dit que j'y passe 2 heures par jour depuis deux semaines, et bien pour une fois je le trouve radin en heures.

----------


## Volesprit

Toujours Metro Last Light ou j'ai été très surpris de constater après avoir tenté sans succès un grand nombre de fois de défendre un endroit contre des nosalis (je les one-shot au fusil à pompe, mais il suffit qu'un s'approche de trop pour me tuer, quand y en a une vingtaine les erreurs arrivent vite) qu'il suffisait en fait de courir en rond pendant une minute pour les empêcher de m'attraper.  :tired:

----------


## Nono

C'est le passage où on attend une barque ? Si oui, il est en effet très mal foutu.

----------


## Volesprit

Celui-là même.

----------


## Harvester

> Celui-là même.


P'tain, LE passage à ragequit  ::):

----------


## mithrandir3

> *XCOM - Enemy Unknown*
> 
> Une drogue dure. Impossible d'arrêter ne serait-ce qu'un soir. Steam me dit que j'y passe 2 heures par jour depuis deux semaines, et bien pour une fois je le trouve radin en heures.


C'est effectivement excellent !

----------


## Haraban

Il aura vraiment fait chier pas mal de monde ce passage avec les Nosalis. J'ai faillit arrêter le jeu juste à cause de lui. J'ai du le faire presque vingt fois pour y arriver  ::P:  .

Sinon je me suis mis à _Far Cry 4_ hier soir et pour le moment j'ai le sentiment d'être exactement devant _Far Cry 3_, mais fait avec une fainéantise extrême. Je pense pas que je vais y tenir très longtemps, même si au fond ça reste sympa... En fait non, c'est plutot bof(copyright Cacao).

----------


## alucard le mordant

_God of War III_
Comme beaucoup les deux premiers furent un gros choc à l'époque (surtout le premier, le deux essouffle un peu malgré un premier niveau absolument dantesque). J'ai beaucoup moins de souvenir des versions PSP qui étaient impressionnantes graphiquement pour une portable mais moins bonnes que les versions de salon.
Là le troisième épisode joue le contrepied en commençant par un niveau bien plan plan où l'on se bat sur le dos de Gaïa en train d'escalader l'Olympe. Le combat contre Poséïdon est particulièrement mollasson et se termine par un QTE particulièrement WTF (le point de vue de la caméra est celui de Poséïdon se faisant tabasser).
Et puis le jeu reprend le cours normal d'un GoW, on se fait voler tous ses pouvoirs après le premier niveau et on se balade dans des niveaux tout sombres et bourrés d’ennemis. Niveau direction artistique on peut, selon l'humeur, parler de cohérence artistique ou de redite tant les niveaux donnent l'impression d'avoir été joué deux ou trois fois avant. Kratos est toujours autant un psychopathe qui passe son temps à tuer des innocents de façon pas mal gratuite et le jeu se prend toujours autant au sérieux (ce qui est finalement plutôt drôle).
Le combat reste pas mal même si le jeu reste un jeu d'esquive ce qui n'est pas si cohérent que ça avec son aspect bourrin (d'autant que les ennemis sont résistants et que rien n'indique visuellement leur niveau de vie, on a parfois l'impression de se battre avec des lames en mousse du coup). Il y a bien un système de _parry_ permettant de contrattaquer plutôt que d'esquiver mais son timing étant particulièrement permissif les développeurs ont du limiter sa puissance. Comme d'hab' la choppe est complètement pétée car elle permet au personnage d'être très longuement invincible face aux attaques des monstres.
Bref un épisode de conclusion pour l'instant sans génie mais sans moment d'ennui (sauf le tout début).

----------


## Zerger

> Sinon je me suis mis à _Far Cry 4_ hier soir et pour le moment j'ai le sentiment d'être exactement devant _Far Cry 3_, mais fait avec une fainéantise extrême. Je pense pas que je vais y tenir très longtemps, même si au fond ça reste sympa... En fait non, c'est plutot bof(copyright Cacao).


Rush l'histoire, t'en a pour 6-7 grosses missions.
Et ne t'attend pas a une vraie fin par contre, c'est juste un pays de fous

----------


## Haraban

:Emo:

----------


## pesos

> _God of War III_
> Comme beaucoup les deux premiers furent un gros choc à l'époque (surtout le premier, le deux essouffle un peu malgré un premier niveau absolument dantesque). J'ai beaucoup moins de souvenir des versions PSP qui étaient impressionnantes graphiquement pour une portable mais moins bonnes que les versions de salon.
> Là le troisième épisode joue le contrepied en commençant par un niveau bien plan plan où l'on se bat sur le dos de Gaïa en train d'escalader l'Olympe. Le combat contre Poséïdon est particulièrement mollasson et se termine par un QTE particulièrement WTF (le point de vue de la caméra est celui de Poséïdon se faisant tabasser).
> Et puis le jeu reprend le cours normal d'un GoW, on se fait voler tous ses pouvoirs après le premier niveau et on se balade dans des niveaux tout sombres et bourrés d’ennemis. Niveau direction artistique on peut, selon l'humeur, parler de cohérence artistique ou de redite tant les niveaux donnent l'impression d'avoir été joué deux ou trois fois avant. Kratos est toujours autant un psychopathe qui passe son temps à tuer des innocents de façon pas mal gratuite et le jeu se prend toujours autant au sérieux (ce qui est finalement plutôt drôle).
> Le combat reste pas mal même si le jeu reste un jeu d'esquive ce qui n'est pas si cohérent que ça avec son aspect bourrin (d'autant que les ennemis sont résistants et que rien n'indique visuellement leur niveau de vie, on a parfois l'impression de se battre avec des lames en mousse du coup). Il y a bien un système de _parry_ permettant de contrattaquer plutôt que d'esquiver mais son timing étant particulièrement permissif les développeurs ont du limiter sa puissance. Comme d'hab' la choppe est complètement pétée car elle permet au personnage d'être très longuement invincible face aux attaques des monstres.
> Bref un épisode de conclusion pour l'instant sans génie mais sans moment d'ennui (sauf le tout début).


Tu... Je... Ne comprend pas.

Le début de GOW 3 c'est un truc de malade au contraire, t'en prends plein la gueule pendant 30/45min donc j'ai du mal à piger que tu te sois fait chier.

M'enfin...

----------


## WishMast3r

Deus Ex : Human Revolution.
Du très haut niveau, agréablement surpris... Le jeu garde une telle qualité tout du long ou ça s’essouffle ?

----------


## pesos

Le jeu est très bon du début à la fin  :Cigare:

----------


## schouffy

(sauf les boss)

----------


## kennyo

> (sauf les boss)


Le dernier est un peu pourri au final. Mais Helios Hermes m'a marqué, c'est le principal.  ::love::

----------


## schouffy

Je parle de Deus Ex HR  ::): 
Vraiment horrible le gars qui joue dans la vidéo  ::o:

----------


## kennyo

Au temps pour moi.

Oui, il est très nul, il arrive même à louper les QTE "maintenir rond".  :^_^:

----------


## pesos

Voilà, j'ai envie de me refaire GOW 3. Je ne vous remercie pas  :tired:

----------


## Yves Signal

GOW 3 est clairement un des jeux marquants de la PS3. Grosse intensité, rythme de fou, violence graphique incroyable.
Juste la fin daubée qui gâche un peu, mais c'est clairement le meilleur des 3 amha.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Tu... Je... Ne comprend pas.
> 
> Le début de GOW 3 c'est un truc de malade au contraire, t'en prends plein la gueule pendant 30/45min donc j'ai du mal à piger que tu te sois fait chier.
> 
> M'enfin...


Pour le coup j'ai été bien plus marqué par le combat contre Hadès, assez classique mais avec des idées bien violentes. 
L'intro de GoW3 est très en deçà de mes souvenirs de celles du deux. Les angles de caméras qui font temporairement disparaitre le personnage pour souligner les mouvements du titan et le combat finalement très statistique contre Poséïdon marquent l'échec d'un certain gameplay cinématographique.

----------


## WishMast3r

> (sauf les boss)


Ah oui, les boss... L'idée est idiote... Moi qui privilégie la discrétion à fond et ne garde qu'un ou deux armes de base dans mon inventaire, j'ai souffert au premier boss...
Enfin je crois que l'équipe avait fait son mea culpa sur ce point, et que d'ailleurs toute la conception des boss avait été sous-traitée à une autre studio !

----------


## pesos

> Pour le coup j'ai été bien plus marqué par le combat contre Hadès, assez classique mais avec des idées bien violentes. 
> L'intro de GoW3 est très en deçà de mes souvenirs de celles du deux. Les angles de caméras qui font temporairement disparaitre le personnage pour souligner les mouvements du titan et le combat finalement très statistique contre Poséïdon marquent l'échec d'un certain gameplay cinématographique.


Perso, l'intro du 3 m'a vraiment marqué. Ce WTF pendant 30min quasi sans temps mort, ça fait parti de mes meilleures intro de jeux vidéo. Un déferlement de rage qui ouvre de la plus belle façon ce dernier volet de la trilogie  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème c'est que du coup tout ce qui est derrière paraît faiblard, ça commence trop fort.
Enfin quand je dis "faiblard", ça défonce bien quand même, mais c'est comme si on te montrait un film d'action en commençant par la "bataille finale" pour ensuite dérouler le reste.

----------


## pesos

De mémoire il y a quand même quelques scènes épiques tout au long du jeu, à chaque boss en fait. Perso j'avais bien aimé justement cette façon de construire le jeu et d'amener l'action, ça change un peu de ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir.

----------


## kennyo

Bah forcément c'est une suite et vu comment finissait le deux, les gens attendaient au moins ça.

Et le fait de "reset" Kratos, c'est un peu obligé pour avoir une monté en puissance tout au long du jeu.

Il y avait la même chose pour Infamous 2 si je dis pas de bêtise, on défonce plus ou moins un boss dès l'intro pour ensuite débuter sans pouvoir.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est aussi un tour classique pour donner envie au joueur de continuer, c'est pas forcément propre au suite.
Ça permet d'accrocher le joueur immédiatement et de lui donner envie de continuer en le frustrant un petit coup.

----------


## Pifou

*Tiny and Big : Grandpa's leftovers*
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*

Gros coup de coeur pour ces deux jeux.
Le premier est juste ce qu'il faut délirant.
Le deuxième est rhaaaa.

Du coup, ça me permet de me remettre de la merde qu'est Life is Strange.  ::ninja::

----------


## Willyyy

Heureux de voir que certains gardent les yeux ouverts.

----------


## Zerger

Comme beaucoup, j'ai relancé *Diablo 3* vu que la nouvelle saison du ladder démarrait ce soir

Et y'a pas à dire, ca défoule vachement, les combats sont vraiment  ::wub::

----------


## Melcirion

Warlocks beta, et Ironcast Beta...
Les deux sont de bons projets kickstarter vivement la sortie

----------


## Momock

Bon, je suis donc sur *P3P* en normal.

Purée, ce que c'est facile pour l'instant. Je suis arrivé à la barrière dès ma première incursion dans le Tartarus. En fait j'étais redescendu après avoir battu le deuxième sous boss (alors qu'en hard, sur PS2, j'arrivais pas à battre le premier sans grinder avant), en pensant que ce serait fini pour cette journée là, vu que les persos m'avaient fait remarqué qu'ils étaient fatigués (sur PS2 ils seraient rentrés au dortoir sans demander mon avis), mais là non en fait, ils ne gagnent l'état fatigué qu'une fois totalement sortis du Tartarus. Et en plus, on peut se regen à la borne de sauvegarde pour trois fois rien! (j'ai payé 10% de mon pognon) 

C'est très con cette histoire. L'intérêt de la fatigue pour moi, c'était de faire tourner les persos au lieu d'utiliser toujours la même équipe, mais si les gars restent et qu'on peut les soigner presque gratos, alors... y'a pas de raison de se priver. Surtout que ça permet de tout faire d'un coup dans le donj' pour pouvoir faire d'autres trucs les autres nuits. Mais du coup c'est chiant, vu que ça fait une session de dungeon crawl longue et inintéressante, puisqu'on ne risque de mourir à aucun moment.

J'ai remarqué aussi que mes persos qui font du CàC ne se cassent plus la figure quand ils râtent (ce qui facilite encore le truc), que les fusion spells ont disparu, que les personas donnent des cartes qui permettent d'apprendre des skills à d'autres personas (bye bye se prendre la tête avec les héritages...), et que la Mort a fait son apparition dans le donjon (un gros machin qui te poursuit si tu déclenches la carte piégée lors du mini-jeu post-combat, mais j'ai pu fuir du premier coup les deux fois où il m'a choppé...)

Et puis les cinématiques, cutscenes et la balade libre dans les environnements (en dehors du Tartarus) avec des persos en 3D ont été remplacés par un genre de cutscenes en visual-novel (moche, avec les fonds tirés des environnements du jeu d'origine), à cause des limitations de la PSP.

Donc bon voilà quoi. J'hésite entre continuer malgré tout, retenter le jeu sur PS2 en normal, ou relancer P3P en hard.

----------


## Kyotenshi

Je viens de faire un petit New-York/Los Angeles avec ma Mini Cooper sur *The Crew*. J'attendais vraiment rien de ce jeu, mais je suis conquis pour le moment, c'est vraiment dépaysant de voir les différents panoramas se succéder, et le désert lors d'un coucher de soleil, c'est très beau ! 

Attention, je dis pas que le jeu est parfait hein, j'ai cette impression étrange de glisser sur la route, peu importe avec quoi je roule, et aussi... Bon sang, cet aliasing de malade, ça fait peur parfois, surtout en forêt.

----------


## Supergounou

*Xenoblade Chronicles*

C'est fou ce que ça parait immensément riche et vaste après une partie de FF13. Je suis pas trop JRPG, mais j'ai envie de dire que c'est le meilleur jeu du genre auquel j'ai joué.

----------


## WishMast3r

> *Xenoblade Chronicles*
> 
> C'est fou ce que ça parait immensément riche et vaste après une partie de FF13. Je suis pas trop JRPG, mais j'ai envie de dire que c'est le meilleur jeu du genre auquel j'ai joué.


Ca fait envie. J'apprécie la fraîcheur et le côté pas prise de tête des JRPG, mais je déteste la niaiserie trop poussée et les combats aléatoires à répétition. C'est le cas dans Xenoblade ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Il n'est pas plus niais qu'un autre (mais pas moins non plus), quant aux combats on peut en éviter la majorité puisqu'ils ne sont pas aléatoires (on voit l'ennemi se balader autour de nous). Et on retrouve le plaisir de grandes cartes ouvertes et d'un jeu peu linéaire.
En plus, techniquement ça fait bien cracher la Wii et c'est fort jouli !

----------


## ShotMaster

C'est fort jouli, pour de la Wii.

Parce que si tu sors d'un jeu en HD, tu saignes quand même des yeux les 2 premières heures. Après ça reste un excellent jeu.

----------


## pikkpi

> *Xenoblade Chronicles*
> C'est fou ce que ça parait immensément riche et vaste après une partie de FF13. Je suis pas trop JRPG, mais j'ai envie de dire que c'est le meilleur jeu du genre auquel j'ai joué.


Je suis dessus en ce moment aussi et j'ai le même ressenti.




> Parce que si tu sors d'un jeu en HD, tu saignes quand même des yeux les 2 premières heures.


Sur emu avec le pack de texture qui va bien, c'est plus que regardable.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca fait envie. J'apprécie la fraîcheur et le côté pas prise de tête des JRPG, mais je déteste la niaiserie trop poussée et les combats aléatoires à répétition. C'est le cas dans Xenoblade ?


Ni l'un, ni l'autre. Bon, c'est un peu niait, mais pas plus que ce que l'on retrouve dans les FF depuis le 7, loin de là. C'est pas prise de tête parce que les tutos expliquent bien le système de jeu, qui s'étoffe toujours un peu plus alors que j'en suis à 25h de jeu. Et de la fraicheur, tu vas en avoir, les environnements sont vraiment dépaysants, très artistiques.

Les défauts que j'ai noté, car il y en a: quelques héros qui servent à rien, l'interface et les menus pas du tout ergonomiques, les quêtes annexes trop fedex, même si elles sont correctement écrites en général et qu'elles donnent au joueur cette sensation d'être dans un monde qui évolue avec lui. L'obligation de pas mal tourner en rond dans les villes à différentes heures du jour pour voir évoluer ce monde. Tout ce stuff qui sert à rien, c'est bien de filer du matos, mais autant qu'il serve. Le crafting complètement anecdotique.




> Sur emu avec le pack de texture qui va bien, c'est plus que regardable.


J'ai pas ça moi, et c'est déjà dur pour ma vieille bécane de tenir un 30ips constant  :Emo:

----------


## ShotMaster

J'y ai joué sur Wii, faut juste jouer qu'à ça et pas jouer à autre chose à coté, sinon tu saignes.

Et j'ai vraiment apprécié le système de combat bien varié en fonction des persos. J'adorais celle qui invoque et libère les éléments.

----------


## pikkpi

> Le crafting complètement anecdotique.


Je rebondis là dessus, sachant que j'en suis qu'à une vingtaine d'heure là...

Mon inventaire de matériaux est plein mais je n'ai toujours pas la possibilité d'en faire quelque chose. J'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je rebondis là dessus, sachant que j'en suis qu'à une vingtaine d'heure là...
> 
> Mon inventaire de matériaux est plein mais je n'ai toujours pas la possibilité d'en faire quelque chose. J'ai loupé un truc ?


Je pense. A un moment faut retourner voir le fabricant de gemmes à la colonie 9.

----------


## pikkpi

::|:  Je suis un boulet, j'ai oublié le plus important :
Je voulais dire crafting *hors gemmes* ( équipement / bouffe ) en fait, avec les matériaux qu'on choppe sur les mobs ou les légumes dans les boules bleues. Mais apparemment ya pas je viens d'aller vérifier sur le wiki...

----------


## Supergounou

Non non y a pas, le craft est VRAIMENT anecdotique  ::P:

----------


## Meuhoua

Yup, le gros point faible du jeu, non seulement anecdotique, mais aussi sans aucun contrôle dessus.

Concernant les quêtes secondaires, ne pas les négliger à cause de leur coté fedex, mine de rien le système est plus riche qu'il en a l'air et en fonction de ses "choix", on débloque des petits trucs voire des "missions".

----------


## machiavel24

> Yup, le gros point faible du jeu, non seulement anecdotique, mais aussi sans aucun contrôle dessus.
> 
> Concernant les quêtes secondaires, ne pas les négliger à cause de leur coté fedex, mine de rien le système est plus riche qu'il en a l'air et en fonction de ses "choix", on débloque des petits trucs voire des "missions".


L'une des idées géniales des quêtes annexes, c'est que la plupart sont terminées avec la récompense sans revenir voir le donneur de quêtes.

----------


## Supergounou

> L'une des idées géniales des quêtes annexes, c'est que la plupart sont terminées avec la récompense sans revenir voir le donneur de quêtes.


Non ça c'est justement les quêtes fedex données par "habitant de la colonie" par exemple. Faut récupérer tant d'objet, tuer tant de monstres, etc... Sinon les quêtes sont données par des pnj qui ont un nom, elles intègrent souvent le joueur à l'univers en changeant le sociogramme et elles nécessitent de retourner voir le pnj pour les valider. Mais c'est souvent "récupérer tant d'objet, tuer tant de monstres, etc...".

----------


## Catel

*Tex Murphy: Tesla Effect*


Tex  :Emo: 


Chandler Avenue  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Koma

Max Payne 3 sur PC, en attendant GTA 5, je relance le jeu pour lui redonner sa chance. Et parce que j'avais envie d'essayer le coup de me vautrer et de faire de la luge dans les escaliers comme l'avait posté Dicsaw dans la journée.

Tout est à fond et tourne fluide, sauf que ma dernière save reprend au stade de foot et que j'ai toutes les ombres qui clignotent, dansent et font du flickering alors que j'ai rien touché depuis la dernière install (mais j'ai changé de CG).






J'ai beau tout tenter, ça part pas.

Super, décidément j'ai une moule en ce moment  :ouaiouai:  ...

----------


## Dicsaw

Houla.  :tired: 

J'imagine que t'as tenté de relancer le niveau ? de repartir sur une partie vierge ?

----------


## Supergounou

Désinstalle, et ré_installe, en virant les fichiers locaux. Ca devrait fonctionner. Et recommence une partie dès le début, les cinématiques déchirent de toutes façons  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Et recommence une partie dès le début, les cinématiques déchirent de toutes façons


 Trop gros  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Trop gros


Attends! Le mieux, c'est qu'elles sont pas skipables!

----------


## Dicsaw

Cadeau. Avec le mode arcade les cinématiques sont zappables.  ::siffle::

----------


## Koma

C'est une vieille save que j'ai trouvé en réinstallant le jeu. Je vais voir si ça reset en relançant, mais je me serai bien passé de refaire pour la 3e fois toute l'intro avec le loft, la boite et le stade.

----------


## Agano

Je viens juste de terminer l'Acte I de *Far Cry 4*. Jusqu'ici ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout, le jeu est superbe, le gameplay rodé, la bande son aux petits soins et l'ambiance est là. Surtout que j'ai torché Far Cry 3 dans tous les sens donc il y a une certaine impression de déjà vu, mais le jeu était déjà excellent, donc je m'en fous. 

Par contre je tique tout de même sur un point concernant la narration: je n'ai absolument aucune idée de ce que je fous là. Dans Far Cry 3 c'était clairement expliqué qu'on incarnait un jeune con venant de terminer ses études et en plein voyage de tourisme avec ses potes et son frère, qui se faisait capturer par des pirates.
Ici, on ne m'explique rien. En deux heures de jeu tout ce qu'on m'a appris c'est que j'était revenu enterrer ma daronne et que mes parents ont fondé une sorte de Hezbollah local, mais c'est tout. C'est dommage parce que ça m'empêche de me sentir dans la peau du héros.

----------


## Haraban

Je joue pas mal à *Dying Light* .

Je meurs énormément et ça me pénalise à carrément à cause du malus de points d'XP (point de survie).
Rien que sur la mission de la fosse j'ai perdu presque 14 000 points d'XP en décédant trois fois.
En faisant un compte relativement juste, je pense que j'ai du crever environ 20 ou 25 fois depuis le début. Je suis vraiment en lutte pour passer mes niveaux du coup.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je me sens d'humeur TPS en ce moment, à force de voir de partout The Order 1886... Du coup, j'ai réinstallé *Spec Ops The Line* (déjà fini mais bon j'avais bien accroché), *Binary Domain* (que je n'ai jamais touché) et *Mass Effect 2* (pareil jamais fini)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ici, on ne m'explique rien. En deux heures de jeu tout ce qu'on m'a appris c'est que j'était revenu enterrer ma daronne et que mes parents ont fondé une sorte de Hezbollah local, mais c'est tout. C'est dommage parce que ça m'empêche de me sentir dans la peau du héros.


Beh c'est ça, y'a rien de compliqué.
C'est pas plus "pourri" que "t'es un jeune con friqué échoué sur une île déserte et qui va jouer les rambo".  ::P:

----------


## Agano

> Beh c'est ça, y'a rien de compliqué.
> C'est pas plus "pourri" que "t'es un jeune con friqué échoué sur une île déserte et qui va jouer les rambo".


Oui mais avec Jason Brody la chose était beaucoup mieux présentée. Il y avait quelques courtes séquences pré-capture où on le voyait faire du tourisme avec ses potes et l'urgence de sa situation était bien mieux retranscrite, on sentait très bien qu'il voulait retrouver les autres et se barrer.
Pour Ajay Ghale, c'est mal fait. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faisait avant, je commence directement dans le bus, et même s'il parle aussi il n'a pas l'air très concerné ni très apeuré de la guerre civile auquel il vient prendre part (là encore contrairement à Jason qui devait apprendre a tout faire pour survivre y compris a tuer alors qu'il en était incapable). C'est qu'un détail mais personnellement ce genre de point est important pour s'immerger dans le jeu.

----------


## Haraban

Je te rejoins là dessus, Agano. Perso c'est un des points qui m'a tenu dans FC3 et qui m'a poussé à lâcher FC4 assez vite.

----------


## Zerger

> Oui mais avec Jason Brody la chose était beaucoup mieux présentée. Il y avait quelques courtes séquences pré-capture où on le voyait faire du tourisme avec ses potes et l'urgence de sa situation était bien mieux retranscrite, on sentait très bien qu'il voulait retrouver les autres et se barrer.
> Pour Ajay Ghale, c'est mal fait. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faisait avant, je commence directement dans le bus, et même s'il parle aussi il n'a pas l'air très concerné ni très apeuré de la guerre civile auquel il vient prendre part (là encore contrairement à Jason qui devait apprendre a tout faire pour survivre y compris a tuer alors qu'il en était incapable). C'est qu'un détail mais personnellement ce genre de point est important pour s'immerger dans le jeu.


C'est juste qu'en 24 heures, Ajay, a la base touriste americain qui debarque dans un endroit qui lui est totalement inconnu, maniera l'arc mieux que quiconque au point d'en degouter Legolas, aura bute plus de soldats du camp des "mechants" que dans la trilogie des Rambos reunis, donner une lecon de lancer de grapin a n'importe quel ninja (100% de succes quand meme, meme quand il est en train de se balancer dans le vide tel Tarzan (et comment qu'il fait pour recuperer son grapin a chaque fois d'ailleurs?)), capable de reparer une bagnole en quelques secondes avec un simple fer a souder (ce qui pourrait mettre au chomages tous les garage Renault  ::siffle::  ), capable de deplier/replier un parachute/wingsuit en un clignement de cils, capable de courser un FUCKING avion avec un quad puis une wingsuit (Pierce Brosnan continue a mater le replay pour comprendre), capable de courser n'importe quel felin de la faune locale... Tout ca alors que la veille, c'etait juste un touriste on ne peut plus classique.
Ah il est capable de trouver des pierres n'importe ou, dans un champ, une maison, en haut d'une tour de guet. Ca aussi ca m'intrigue  ::P: 

Bref, depuis FC1 ou le heros est capable de faire une chute de 100 metres d'un helico, se relever et battre dans la foulee un troupeau de velociraptors au 4x100 metres avec haie, j'ai decide de ne plus etre etonne par cette license

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens, vous parlez du dernier Tomb Raider?  ::ninja:: 

EDIT: Par contre dans FC1, si tu tombes de ta hauteur tu meurs immédiatement. Et y a pas de dinosaures.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est juste qu'en 24 heures, Ajay, a la base touriste americain qui debarque dans un endroit qui lui est totalement inconnu, maniera l'arc mieux que quiconque au point d'en degouter Legolas, aura bute plus de soldats du camp des "mechants" que dans la trilogie des Rambos reunis, donner une lecon de lancer de grapin a n'importe quel ninja (100% de succes quand meme, meme quand il est en train de se balancer dans le vide tel Tarzan (et comment qu'il fait pour recuperer son grapin a chaque fois d'ailleurs?)), capable de reparer une bagnole en quelques secondes avec un simple fer a souder (ce qui pourrait mettre au chomages tous les garage Renault  ), capable de deplier/replier un parachute/wingsuit en un clignement de cils, capable de courser un FUCKING avion avec un quad puis une wingsuit (Pierce Brosnan continue a mater le replay pour comprendre), capable de courser n'importe quel felin de la faune locale... Tout ca alors que la veille, c'etait juste un touriste on ne peut plus classique.
> Ah il est capable de trouver des pierres n'importe ou, dans un champ, une maison, en haut d'une tour de guet. Ca aussi ca m'intrigue 
> 
> Bref, depuis FC1 ou le heros est capable de faire une chute de 100 metres d'un helico, se relever et battre dans la foulee un troupeau de velociraptors au 4x100 metres avec haie, j'ai decide de ne plus etre etonne par cette license


Zerger qui découvre le jeu vidéo, c'est cro mignon (t'as entendu parler d'Half Life 1 sinon?  ::): )

----------


## Cyth

Dans HL1 ils insistent pas sur le fait que Freeman est un mec lambda ( ::ninja:: ) n'ayant jamais touché à un flingue de sa vie (surtout que Freeman c'est avant tout l'avatar du joueur).

----------


## ducon

> Dans HL1 ils insistent pas sur le fait que Freeman est un mec lambda () n'aillant

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, pis dans Half-Life, y'a une experience qui echoue, y'a des radiations qui affectent un peu tout, ca devient un poil plus sur-realiste.

@Supergounou: A 15:30 pour la fameuse chute



Ah j'avais oublie qu'il se dopait dans le 1, ca explique les cervicales en titane

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sérieux vous êtes en train de débattre sur le "réalisme" du profil du PJ dans les Far Cry ?
 :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

J'allais dire une connerie a propos de jeunes qui partent en Syrie apres avoir jouer a Farcry 4, mais je me suis retenu a temps !

On peut s'imaginer plein de choses a cause des jeux video, c'est connu

----------


## ShotMaster

C'est pas réaliste de toute façon, il fait jamais caca.

----------


## Zerger

En meme temps, y'a des icones plein l'ecran et meme une conduite automatique, il risque pas d'en chier (je m'arrete pour de bon promis)  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas réaliste de toute façon, il fait jamais caca.


Si, mais il a un pantalon spécial et un système d'écoulement adapté.

----------


## Supergounou

> @Supergounou: A 15:30 pour la fameuse chute


Ah oui j'avais oublié cette cutscene. Parce que ingame et dans une difficulté un peu balèze, les chutes (et les balles) étaient très souvent mortelles. C'était d'ailleurs un des arguments à l'époque pour montrer le réalisme du jeu.

----------


## Agano

> Sérieux vous êtes en train de débattre sur le "réalisme" du profil du PJ dans les Far Cry ?


 On est pas en train de demander à Far Cry d'être réaliste. Juste d'introduire correctement son personnage principal pour que le joueur se sente impliqué.

----------


## Cyth

> Sérieux vous êtes en train de débattre sur le "réalisme" du profil du PJ dans les Far Cry ?


Ça sert d'entracte pour le prochain Tomb Raider  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nightwrath

C'est vrai ça , pourquoi notre personnage il fait jamais caca ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On est pas en train de demander à Far Cry d'être réaliste. Juste d'introduire correctement son personnage principal pour que le joueur se sente impliqué.


Déjà on peut oublier FC3, avec toute sa tartiné "méta" et défonçage du quatrième mur à la masse, c'est "normal" de se retrouver avec un perso ignare qui défonce du méchant à l'UZi après 10 minutes de jeu.
Pour FC4 vous vouliez quoi ? Qu'on passe 5H à apprendre à tirer/viser et utiliser les trucs du jeu avant de commencer à s'amuser ? PArce qu'en 5H bon, le glandu qui devient un guerrier c'est crédible, mais en 30 minutes ça ne passe pas ?

---------- Post added at 15h44 ---------- Previous post was at 15h43 ----------




> C'est vrai ça , pourquoi notre personnage il fait jamais caca ?


Il ne mange pas. Y'a sans doute un lien  :tired:

----------


## Nightwrath

> Déjà on peut oublier FC3, avec toute sa tartiné "méta" et défonçage du quatrième mur à la masse, c'est "normal" de se retrouver avec un perso ignare qui défonce du méchant à l'UZi après 10 minutes de jeu.
> Pour FC4 vous vouliez quoi ? Qu'on passe 5H à apprendre à tirer/viser et utiliser les trucs du jeu avant de commencer à s'amuser ? PArce qu'en 5H bon, le glandu qui devient un guerrier c'est crédible, mais en 30 minutes ça ne passe pas ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h44 ---------- Previous post was at 15h43 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Il ne mange pas. Y'a sans doute un lien


Et notre personnage de Diablo 2 après avoir bu 500 potions pour descendre 5 niveaux il avait pas envie de pisser ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'après toi elles se remplissent comment les potions ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Nightwrath

::O:   :Emo: 

:serouleenboule:

----------


## Zerger

> Pour FC4 vous vouliez quoi ? Qu'on passe 5H à apprendre à tirer/viser et utiliser les trucs du jeu avant de commencer à s'amuser ? PArce qu'en 5H bon, le glandu qui devient un guerrier c'est crédible, mais en 30 minutes ça ne passe pas ?


Non on est d'accord, mais le personnage est quand meme bizarrement parachute dans le scenario. On passe d'un touriste en pelerinage a un invite de marque du dirigeant du pays puis a l'espoir de la revolution d'un pays dont on en a absolument rien a foutre en quelques minutes, alors que juste avant, on apprend que ce meme dictateur semble bien nous connaitre puisqu'il a entretenu des relations avec notre mere. Et cerise sur le gateau, tout le monde semble avoir notre numero de telephone, Pagan Min te contacte meme pendant le prologue. Ptain, ca parait si incroyable que ca d'essayer de discuter avec lui pour comprendre la situation et clamer son innoncense plutot que fuir et prendre les armes pour des gens que tu connais meme pas et avec qui tu n'as rien en commun  ::O: 

Le seul scenario realiste au final, c'est celui de la fin secrete: 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Tu restes a table et tu attend que Pagan Min revienne 

 ce qui te fait comprendre que tu as joue a ce jeu pour rien et que tu n'as fait qu'enchainer les mauvais choix

----------


## Agano

> Déjà on peut oublier FC3, avec toute sa tartiné "méta" et défonçage du quatrième mur à la masse, c'est "normal" de se retrouver avec un perso ignare qui défonce du méchant à l'UZi après 10 minutes de jeu.
> Pour FC4 vous vouliez quoi ? Qu'on passe 5H à apprendre à tirer/viser et utiliser les trucs du jeu avant de commencer à s'amuser ? PArce qu'en 5H bon, le glandu qui devient un guerrier c'est crédible, mais en 30 minutes ça ne passe pas ?


Bordel, je suis en train de dire que je regrette que le personnage principal de Far Cry 4 ne soit pas plus creusé et que l'intro ne lui donne pas plus d'intérêt que ça a participer à la guerre civile, c'est si dur a comprendre où il faut vous faire un schéma, bande de buses?

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je découvre le premier _Uncharted_ de la PS3. J'avais déjà fait l'épisode Vita, honnête mais oubliable, et je m'attendais à un jeu popcorn mais qui assurait niveau spectaculaire.

Pour l'instant c'est bien plan plan quand même.
Le jeu s'ouvre sur la pire scène d'intro du monde. Alors qu'on est parti pour jouer à l'Indiana Jones on se retrouve à commencer par une fusillade en mer contre des pirates philippins. On a pas le temps de prendre en main son personnage (et de s'habituer à sa rigidité) qu'on se retrouve à tirer péniblement sur des ennemis.
Outre le côté hyper-générique et pas vraiment exotique de la scène, le personnage de Drake apparait comme un héros de carton pâte assez peu sympathique. Alors qu'il est encerclé par des ennemis et accompagné d'une journaliste, il n'a l'air d'en avoir un peu rien à foutre et se contente de sourire bêtement ("tiens il y a des pirates").

Après ça s'arrange un peu. Accompagné de son sideckick encore moins aimable que lui -un vieil aventurier qui lâche des vannes de touriste sexuel "c'est plus difficile de trouver un trésor dans ces ruines qu'une épouse dans un bordel"- on explore les ruines en sautant partout en en actionnant des mécanismes. Niveau maniabilité c'est quand même un peu faible, on se sent bien moins agile que dans un Tomb Raider et il y a quelque chose de flottant qui ne rendent les déplacements un peu étrange.

J'aurai peut-être été plus impressionné par le jeu en 2007 mais du coup on se dit que les jeux AAA vieillissent mal. On verra si j'arrive au bout.

----------


## Rakanishu

Si le premier te soule, essaie direct le 2 (si tu l'as). Son début (le passage dans le temple et tout) est vraiment cool, mais la construction est super mal gérée et le reste du jeu n'est pratiquement plus que du TPS pas très intéressant. La narration est heureusement toujours là, avec les persos qui discutent tout le temps, plein de cinématiques et tout, mais ça peut ne pas être suffisant. Moi ça m'a aidé à tenir.

----------


## Haraban

> Pour FC4 vous vouliez quoi ? Qu'on passe 5H à apprendre à tirer/viser et utiliser les trucs du jeu avant de commencer à s'amuser ? PArce qu'en 5H bon, le glandu qui devient un guerrier c'est crédible, mais en 30 minutes ça ne passe pas ?


Ça pourrait aussi bien être fait en 5 minutes, le tout c'est que l'avatar en chie pendant les 2 premières minutes. C'est suffisant pour qu'on comprenne qu'on évolue. Dans FC3 on a pas grand chose au fond : la caméra qui tremble un peu, le perso qui gémit et qui se vautre, le premier meurtre qui a droit à sa cut scene, et puis c'est réglé, et ça fait déjà son petit effet, en tout cas sur moi.

----------


## schouffy

> Je découvre le premier _Uncharted_ de la PS3.
> ...
> J'aurai peut-être été plus impressionné par le jeu en 2007 mais du coup on se dit que les jeux AAA vieillissent mal. On verra si j'arrive au bout.


C'est mon épisode préféré même si c'est le moins abouti :x mais je veux bien croire qu'il a mal vieilli.
Comme dit Rakanishu, si t'aimes pas le 1, essaies quand même le 2 ou le 3 car ils sont plus souples et plus spectaculaires.
Sinon, il y a The Last Of us, la panacée  ::):

----------


## Harvester

> Sinon, il y a The Last Of us, la panacée


Arrêtez de me rappeler que je l'ai pas encore commencé  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non on est d'accord, mais le personnage est quand meme bizarrement parachute dans le scenario. On passe d'un touriste en pelerinage a un invite de marque du dirigeant du pays puis a l'espoir de la revolution d'un pays dont on en a absolument rien a foutre en quelques minutes, alors que juste avant, on apprend que ce meme dictateur semble bien nous connaitre puisqu'il a entretenu des relations avec notre mere. Et cerise sur le gateau, tout le monde semble avoir notre numero de telephone, Pagan Min te contacte meme pendant le prologue. Ptain, ca parait si incroyable que ca d'essayer de discuter avec lui pour comprendre la situation et clamer son innoncense plutot que fuir et prendre les armes pour des gens que tu connais meme pas et avec qui tu n'as rien en commun 
> x


Euh ouais mais nan, je te rappelle qu'on se fait kidnapper dès le début. T'as envie de rester auprès d'un mec qui massacre ton escorte, tue un de ses gardes à coups de stylo dans l'oeil puis "t'invites" sans te demander ton avis chez lui ?
Et on peut quand même supposer qu'Ajay connaît un minimum le climat de son pays d'origine, vu ses parents...Et un numéro de téléphone,à moins d'être sur liste rouge, c'est pas compliqué à choper. Que Pagan est gardé un oeil sur Ajay et sa mère  est compréhensible vu son attachement à sa mère ; il le considère comme son beau-fils ou presque.
Après ouais "c'est pas ma guerre", mais on peut l'appliquer à quasiment tous les jeux nous foutant dans les bottes d'un perso "lambda" (pas militaire/espion/Roide quelquechose/etc...), c'est rarement creusé le "pourquoi je me retrouve dans cette merde ?".

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Arrêtez de me rappeler que je l'ai pas encore commencé


Ben qu'est-ce que tu fous à trainer sur ce forum alors ???  ::o:

----------


## Agano

> c'est rarement creusé le "pourquoi je me retrouve dans cette merde ?".


Ca devrait l'être pourtant. Ca ne leur coûterai pas grand-chose de le faire et on y gagnerait en immersion.

----------


## Harvester

> Ben qu'est-ce que tu fous à trainer sur ce forum alors ???


Ben j'suis au boulot, faut bien que je m'occupe  ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ben j'suis au boulot, faut bien que je m'occupe


Le travail et ses valeurs, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était !

----------


## Harvester

> Le travail et ses valeurs, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était !


Quand t'es admin système et que t'as rien à faire, c'est plutôt bon signe  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Quand t'es admin système et que t'as rien à faire, c'est plutôt bon signe


Un beau rattrapage à une bien belle branche, j'apprécie la performance !  ::P:

----------


## Harvester

> Un beau rattrapage à une bien belle branche, j'apprécie la performance !


Merci merci  :Cigare:

----------


## Koma

> Euh ouais mais nan, je te rappelle qu'on se fait kidnapper dès le début. T'as envie de rester auprès d'un mec qui massacre ton escorte, tue un de ses gardes à coups de stylo dans l'oeil puis "t'invites" sans te demander ton avis chez lui ?
> Et on peut quand même supposer qu'Ajay connaît un minimum le climat de son pays d'origine, vu ses parents...Et un numéro de téléphone,à moins d'être sur liste rouge, c'est pas compliqué à choper. Que Pagan est gardé un oeil sur Ajay et sa mère  est compréhensible vu son attachement à sa mère ; il le considère comme son beau-fils ou presque.
> Après ouais "c'est pas ma guerre", mais on peut l'appliquer à quasiment tous les jeux nous foutant dans les bottes d'un perso "lambda" (pas militaire/espion/Roide quelquechose/etc...), c'est rarement creusé le "pourquoi je me retrouve dans cette merde ?".


Non mais on en revient au problème principal chez Ubisoft : ils savent pas raconter une histoire ni écrire un jeu avec un peu de talent.

Far Cry 3/4 c'est le gameplay qui botte. Dans le 3, le meta est raté (ou du moins n'a pas marché), Vaas est sous-exploité et Jason a été reçu moyen par les joueurs, dans le 4 c'est pire. 

Le découpage narratif du 4 aurait pu être bien meilleur aussi, même en vue FPS, on aurait pu avoir une intro normale avec Ajay qui successivement arrive au pays, rencontre les rebelles, est invité par Pagan, le tout avec fortes ellipses narratives/flash forward, idem pour la fuite, puis des FF supplémentaires pour montrer Ajay qui s'entraine 6 mois dans un camp montagnard... etc etc... Voire mieux, dans un open world avec guerre civile, on aurait pu avoir un vrai jeu libre nous laissant décider par où et comment on s'investit ou pas dans cette guerre.

Mais non, c'est Ubisoft, alors tu comprends, les 15 minutes de mocap de Pagan qui s'énerve à table pour te montrer qu'ils mocap aussi bien qu'ils modélisent les fourchettes anisotropées, c'est pour ta gueule.

5 minutes plus tard t'es en train de désosser des véhicules ennemis au lance grenade dans une deudeuche jetée à fond de balle sur un chemin de montange avec un rebelle et la radio qui braille un tube indien/asiat sixties repiqué à la séquence en bagnole similaire au Vietnam de COD Black Ops. 

5 minutes plus tard, tu as 15 minutes de branlette graphique via une énième cutscene de dialogue dont tu te fous, puis 15 minutes plus tard, tu vas buter un ours avec un arc, car t'as trop senti que le karma se réveillait et que tes racines t'appelaient au spiritisme à deux balles.

Le plus gênant dans le jeu, je crois que c'est quand les mecs d'Ubisoft disent très sérieusement avoir voulu restituer et rendre hommage à la culture et aux traditions et coutumes du Tibet dans le jeu. Alors que bon, le Kyrat tient quand même plus de la vision fantasmée par Tarantino un soir de défonce après une séance de ciné Bollywood.  ::ninja:: 

Sur le coup, même en trouvant le test de Sebum assez juste, j'ai pas du tout trouvé qu'on était vraiment impliqué et de manière crédible dans cette guerre civile.

Sans parler qu'un jeu ouvert à choix multiples, tu penses, c'est une prod annuelle calibrée sur ce qui a marché dans le 3 et que les dévs ont poussé à l'overdose (le craft, la chasse, etc).

On est plusieurs ici à avoir adoré le 3 et beaucoup aimé le 4 au lancement, puis décroché progressivement petit à petit parce que finalement, le jeu est bien trop répétitif et les missions manquent clairement de mise en scène, de variété ou d'éclat.

Le DLC du yéti qui arrive a pas l'air mieux...

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai noté que les animation des personnages de Far Cry 1 ont vachement vieilli.  ::o:

----------


## Koma

> Je découvre le premier _Uncharted_ de la PS3. J'avais déjà fait l'épisode Vita, honnête mais oubliable, et je m'attendais à un jeu popcorn mais qui assurait niveau spectaculaire.
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est bien plan plan quand même.
> Le jeu s'ouvre sur la pire scène d'intro du monde. Alors qu'on est parti pour jouer à l'Indiana Jones on se retrouve à commencer par une fusillade en mer contre des pirates philippins. On a pas le temps de prendre en main son personnage (et de s'habituer à sa rigidité) qu'on se retrouve à tirer péniblement sur des ennemis.
> Outre le côté hyper-générique et pas vraiment exotique de la scène, le personnage de Drake apparait comme un héros de carton pâte assez peu sympathique. Alors qu'il est encerclé par des ennemis et accompagné d'une journaliste, il n'a l'air d'en avoir un peu rien à foutre et se contente de sourire bêtement ("tiens il y a des pirates").
> 
> Après ça s'arrange un peu. Accompagné de son sideckick encore moins aimable que lui -un vieil aventurier qui lâche des vannes de touriste sexuel "c'est plus difficile de trouver un trésor dans ces ruines qu'une épouse dans un bordel"- on explore les ruines en sautant partout en en actionnant des mécanismes. Niveau maniabilité c'est quand même un peu faible, on se sent bien moins agile que dans un Tomb Raider et il y a quelque chose de flottant qui ne rendent les déplacements un peu étrange.
> 
> J'aurai peut-être été plus impressionné par le jeu en 2007 mais du coup on se dit que les jeux AAA vieillissent mal. On verra si j'arrive au bout.


 Je l'ai fait début 2014 après TLOU et je l'ai trouvé assez moyen aussi. 

Au final le gameplay est le seul truc à retenir (plateforme, énigmes, gunplay, même infâme au pad), graphiquement c'est aliasé et ça vieillit mal, niveau histoire c'est du niveau des vannes de Sully que cites, etc.

Le 2 est pire, les graphismes se pavanent pendant une intro chiante comme la mort puis tu enchaines sur de la fusillade en ville. Je devais pas être dedans, mais j'ai lâché le 2 au début à cause de son intro, encore plus ratée pour moi que celle du 1.





> C'est mon épisode préféré même si c'est le moins abouti :x mais je veux bien croire qu'il a mal vieilli.
> Comme dit Rakanishu, si t'aimes pas le 1, essaies quand même le 2 ou le 3 car ils sont plus souples et plus spectaculaires.
> *Sinon, il y a The Last Of us, la panacée :*)


 :Cigare:  :eh pssst eh:  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

J'ai fais le 1 et le 2 sans grand enthousiasme. ça se laisse jouer et ça a réussi a m'arracher un sourire par-ci par là. 
J'avais été voir le pourquoi des notes dithyrambiques du 2, outre l'aspect graphique (daté aujourd'hui mais toujours bon à mon sens), on vantait son scénar..........hum, REALLY? Drake n'a rien de particulier, le méchant encore moins et le reste n'en parlons pas...
Banale histoire de chasse au trésor.
Les gunfights sont sympas mais jouez en normal, sinon vous allez mourir d'ennui (je me lève, je me rabaisse, je me lève, je me rabaisse, je meurs en 2 balles en HARD).

En normal, on peut foncer dans le tas de temps en temps au corps a corps vu que le héros résiste bien au balles, et c'est marrant.
Et le 2 a des situations un peu plus variées que le 1.

Me reste le 3 que je ferai malgré tout car ça se laisse jouer, sans être un "grand jeu", c'est bien.

----------


## schouffy

Le 3 c'est un peu celui de trop, perso il m'a soulé. Par contre c'est beau pour de la PS3.
Sinon je joue à *Tomb Raider Underworld*, j'ai fait la "nouvelle" trilogie y'a qques années mais j'avais pas fini celui là (overdose je pense).
C'est pas mal, l'esprit Tomb Raider est là, c'est un peu comme Anniversary avec une petite couche de finition au pipi côté maniabilité.
Après Legends, Anniversary, le reboot et les Uncharted, j'ai quand même bien l'impression d'avoir déjà joué à ce jeu..
Je ferai un petit classement de mes TR préférés quand je l'aurai terminé, je suis sûr que ça vous intéresse tous.

----------


## Catel

Quel est le meilleur Far Cry en fait, le 3 ou le 4 ?

----------


## Super Discount

> On est plusieurs ici à avoir adoré le 3 et beaucoup aimé le 4 au lancement, puis décroché progressivement petit à petit parce que finalement, le jeu est bien trop répétitif et les missions manquent clairement de mise en scène, de variété ou d'éclat.


On est aussi plusieurs à s'être rendu compte de la supercherie dés le début du 3.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Depuis ce weekend:

 - *SpeedRunners* offert par *Graouu* (que je remercie encore)  :;): 



Avec ma copine, on a adore ! C'est simple mais efficace, la prise en main est rapide et on commence a s'amuser des la premiere partie. Apres, le jeu reste technique si on veut bien maitriser son perso, notamment la gestion du grapin qui est vitale pour prendre de la vitesse. En plus, il y a un editeur de niveaux, donc a priori, on devrait avoir une bonne variete de cartes. Et l'ambiance est tres sympa avec de bonnes musiques et des graphismes simples mais pas encombrants



- *The King of Fighters 2002 Unlimited Match* :



Du bon vieux jeu de baston 2D Old School et c'est justement ca qui est bon ! Si on a un peu l'habitude de KoF XIII, ca pique les yeux (y'a un patch scanlines qui existe et qui rend le jeu moins pixelise) et c'est un poil moins fluide (notamment apres certains coups comme le vapor canon de Maxima), mais le jeu reste nerveux et propose du bon KoF comme on les aime, avec des timings un peu plus strictes quans meme. Ma copine qui aime spammer les touches au hasard ne sort plus de Max Cancel toutes les 10 secondes (a ma grande joie  ::ninja:: )
La grande force de cet opus: un Dream Match avec 66 persos a l'ecran de selection  :Bave:  (si vous avez compte, il en manque 6 qui apparaissent en restant appuyer sur Start) 

 


La palette de coups par perso est assez impressionnante ( presque deux fois plus de coups pour Maxima par exemple, par rapport a KoF XIII) et le contenu est plutot bon: une IA revue a la hausse qui sait mettre des fesses, un mode challenge qui permet de revoir toutes les specifites du jeu en s'archarnant sur sa manette, un online que je n'ai pas encore teste mais qui semble bon selon les retours. Seul petit point noir, le menu principale du jeu moche et sans musique, pourtant c'est pas le plus chiant a faire.
Par contre, les musiques sont juste excellentes  ::lol::

----------


## Ckao

*World of Warcraft* 

Spoiler Alert! 


en Vanilla

.

Ce jeu est une putain de madeleine, j'ai essayé des tonnes de MMORPG mais aucun n'est arrivé à la cheville du maître, à part peut-être Lotro pour l'ambiance.

J'avais arrêté à BC à l'époque, mais ce retour aux racines est excellent et pas si facile que ça! Et une Horde sans ces putains d'Elfes ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi je suis sur* Guild Wars 2* en ce moment, et plus j'y joue plus je l'aime  ::love:: 
Je l'ai relancé l'autre jour après une pause pour avancer sur des jeux solo, et paff, me voilà reparti comme en 40, à ne plus penser qu'à ça !

----------


## WishMast3r

Commencé Far Cry 3...
C'est foutrement beau, chouette ambiance, introduction assez bluffante, à voir sur la longueur, j'ai peur que le tout devienne vite répétitif, que ça soit dans les situations, les décors ou les ennemis. Faut avouer que c'est bien fichu niveau gameplay par contre.

----------


## TDN57

Moi, je suis en plein de Borderlands; j'ai eu unpeu de mal a accrocher au début (après avoir fini Far Cry 3); mais en fait il passe plutot bien.
Unpeu relou de devoir passer régulièrement par les portails pour changer de région par contre.

----------


## elpaulo

Je me suis lancé dans un marathon Metal Gear, vu que le 5 approche (enfin espérons !)

J'en suis à la moitié du CD2 de Metal Gear Solid 1, que j'avais déja fini étant plus jeune, mais j'avais pas forcément cherché à comprendre l'histoire, bien tarabiscotée d'ailleurs. Par contre c'est marrant, je le voyais beaucoup plus long que ça, la j'ai 7 heures de jeu et il me semble que c'est bientôt fini. Je me rappelais pas que c'était autant "Boss sur Boss" aussi. T'en as un a chaque coin de couloir !

Après j’enchaîne sur le deux avec le remake sur Xboite 360, que j'avais aussi fait il y a longtemps, donc pareil, je me rappelle plus de rien.

Le 3 et le 4 seront des découvertes totales.

----------


## Arachnyd

> Je me suis lancé dans un marathon Metal Gear, vu que le 5 approche (enfin espérons !)
> 
> J'en suis à la moitié du CD2 de Metal Gear Solid 1, que j'avais déja fini étant plus jeune, mais j'avais pas forcément cherché à comprendre l'histoire, bien tarabiscotée d'ailleurs. Par contre c'est marrant, je le voyais beaucoup plus long que ça, la j'ai 7 heures de jeu et il me semble que c'est bientôt fini. Je me rappelais pas que c'était autant "Boss sur Boss" aussi. T'en as un a chaque coin de couloir !
> 
> Après j’enchaîne sur le deux avec le remake sur Xboite 360, que j'avais aussi fait il y a longtemps, donc pareil, je me rappelle plus de rien.
> 
> Le 3 et le 4 seront des découvertes totales.


Le 2 m'avait fait mourir d'ennui, c'est d'ailleurs le seul MGS dont j'ai aucun souvenir, à part le Tanker au départ.

Je crois que c'est la baisse ultra fragrante de charisme au niveau des personnages qui avait causé cet ennui, Raiden/Olga/Solidus... rien ne pétait à l'écran comme pouvaient le faire Mantis ou Gray Fox. J'ai commencé Metal gear sur NES à 5/6ans et je les ai toujours tous finis, et je crois que le 2 c'est VRAIMENT le seul que j'ai fait dans la douleur: rythme lent, twists ratés, environnements encore plus répétitifs que dans le premier...

Par contre le 3 ça sera un petit caviar!

----------


## Momock

Le 2 introduit le "Freeze!". Rien que pour ça, c'est le meilleur jeu de l'univers.

----------


## elpaulo

Ouaip, c'est d'ailleurs bien la seule chose dont je me rappelle de ce jeu...

Le 1 c’était flou mais a chaque scène, chaque boss, tout me revenait. "Wo putain ouais le ninja !" "Wo putain la descente en rappel !" "Wo putain les cartes à faire congeler / chauffer !"

----------


## soocrian

Oui c'était bourré de bonnes idées originales, on n'en fait plus des jeux comme ça  ::'(:

----------


## elpaulo

Et c'est plutôt chouette à rejouer. Le seul problème c'est la caméra, souvent beaucoup trop proche de snake.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Commencé Far Cry 3...
> C'est foutrement beau, chouette ambiance, introduction assez bluffante, à voir sur la longueur, j'ai peur que le tout devienne vite répétitif, que ça soit dans les situations, les décors ou les ennemis. Faut avouer que c'est bien fichu niveau gameplay par contre.


Malheureusement, c'est un peu le cas. Après t'as toujours le moyen de t'amuser par toi même: essayer de faire les missions sans faire repérer, n'utiliser que l'arc, faire le tour de l'île en bagnole en écoutant "Ukulele Girl" 




Enfin perso je crois que je suis assez immunisé contre la répétitivité dans les jeux vidéo.

----------


## WishMast3r

> Par contre le 3 ça sera un petit caviar!


J'en attendais beaucoup et j'ai été vachement déçu...
La jungle dans des couloirs étriqués, des scènes et des persos ridicules, un gameplay brouillon... Je dois pas être fait pour les MGS (à part le premier) !

----------


## schouffy

> J'en attendais beaucoup et j'ai été vachement déçu...
> La jungle dans des couloirs étriqués, des scènes et des persos ridicules, un gameplay brouillon... Je dois pas être fait pour les MGS (à part le premier) !


Mais une ambiance de malade  ::o: 
Perso c'est mon préféré.

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment, accroc complet à Infested Planet.  :Bave: 




Ce machin c'est simple : dès que je passe 1/4 d'heure chez moi boum une petite skirmish, dès que j'ai une demi heure boum une mission de campagne.
Dès que j'ai 3 heures d'affilées, je me déglingue la tête dessus.

En parlant de campagne je viens de passer des niveaux absolument épiques, un avec compte à rebours avant évacuation, à la starship troopers avec les flots d'hélicos crachant leurs missiles sur des monceaux d'ennemis baveux, les marines tous en train de crever en finissant de construire les tourelles ça pète dans tous les coins. IRL fallait vraiment que je retourne au taf alors il a fallu en plus sortir de mes positions retranchées pour rusher la mission (pas de sauvegarde possible dans les missions).

Le pied. La drogue. Le mal.

----------


## Momock

> Oui c'était bourré de bonnes idées originales


En fait pas du tout, tout était repompé de Metal Gear 2 (que je recommande). C'est juste qu'en occident, on était pas au courant. 

MGS2, lui, a des idées originales.

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai fait l'erreur de réinstaller Les Sims 3 et ses addons. Ah et j'ai passé une aprem' à le modder comme un porc. Résultat: j'enchaine les heures sans m'en apercevoir.

Je croule sous le contenu et les possibilités, c'est dingue. Je me demande comment le 4 peut faire envie.

----------


## Koma

Ce gros dégueulasse de Dicsaw est en train de monter une famille monoparentale incestueuse avec Snake, Big Boss et leur chien Ocelot.

Les mods  :tired:

----------


## Dicsaw

Je joue très sérieusement, sans cheats ni aucun mod faisant sauter les barrières morales des sims.  ::ninja:: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai fait l'erreur de réinstaller Les Sims 3 et ses addons. Ah et j'ai passé une aprem' à le modder comme un porc. Résultat: j'enchaine les heures sans m'en apercevoir.
> 
> Je croule sous le contenu et les possibilités, c'est dingue. Je me demande comment le 4 peut faire envie.


Pendant un instant, j'ai cru que c'etait le topic des confessions honteuses  ::trollface::

----------


## malmoutt3

En ce moment je joue à Dying Light.
Ca faisait une éternité que je n'avais pas joué avec autant d'envie à un jeu vidéo.
C'est facile d'accès, une sorte de mirror edge / beat them all arcade mais fin, avec du craft, une ambiance musicale dans le ton, et un univers excellemment rendu.
C'est un bac à sable avec un cycle jour/nuit et météo de bon aloi, le gameplay changeant d'ailleurs en fonction. 
Last but not least, avec une bonne config le jeu est beau et fluide.

C'est un pur bonheur de se promener la nuit, toute proportions gardées,  je retrouve des sensations que je croyais disparu depuis mes runs de nuit dans Stalker.
Je n'y ai pas joué énormément pour l'instant, mais le jeu est bien fichu et je prends mon pied.

----------


## Yves Signal

Dying Light également chez moi.
Exactement le même avis que toi (j'en suis au début également).
Agréablement surpris par Techland, Dead Island m'avait laissé de marbre à l'époque.

----------


## malmoutt3

De même, je ne m'attendais pas à grand chose vu les tests et le passif de la boite, mais franchement ce jeu est une réelle surprise.
Même au niveau de la difficulté, c'est pas si évident que ça, car ça peut vite partir en couille.
Le jeu a ses défauts, comme les combats qui ne permettent pas vraiment de faire ce que l'on veut, on peut également lui reprocher un scénario cliché, mais perso ça me suffit pour que j'ai l'impression de me retrouver projeter dans un film de zombies.
J'apprécie particulièrement la recette survival / exploration / combat, avec les deux gameplay différents, c'est basique mais ça marche vraiment bien.
Jouer en infiltration de nuit, le casque sur les oreilles c'est particulièrement joussif.

----------


## pesos

Ces temps ci, je joue à *NBA 2K15*.

Je ne pensais pas accrocher à ce point, ce n'est pas du tout mon style de jeu à la base (les jeux de sport). Un pote fan du jeu me l'a offert pour mon anniversaire, ça sentait un peu le traquenard mais au final je l'en remercie bien.

On se tape des soirée bien fandardes, ça m'a réconcilié avec le multi.

Le jeu est sacrément bien branlé, chaud au début car très simu mais une fois qu'on a choppé le coup de main c'est un vrai régal. Le bémol se situe au niveau du multi... Bon il fonctionne mais niveau fonctionnalités on a droit vraiment au strict minimum, et ça reste pas mal buggé (en plus de se mettre à lagger souvent).

J'espère qu'ils amélioreront tout ça pour le 2K16  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Herr Peter

@malmoutt3 et Couyu

N'oubliez pas de faire les quêtes annexes, il y de bonnes surprises je trouve, et elle sont globalement agréables à faire et sont cohérentes avec le monde du jeu. De plus, les récompenses gagnées sont souvent bien utiles.

----------


## Cyth

> Ces temps ci, je joue à *NBA 2K15*.
> 
> Je ne pensais pas accrocher à ce point, ce n'est pas du tout mon style de jeu à la base (les jeux de sport). Un pote fan du jeu me l'a offert pour mon anniversaire, ça sentait un peu le traquenard mais au final je l'en remercie bien.
> 
> On se tape des soirée bien fandardes, ça m'a réconcilié avec le multi.


Et dans 12 mois tout sera fermé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## pesos

Osef je serai passé au 2k16  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pu mettre les mains sur *Isbarah*, offert généreusement par les devs du jeu et par Archer Hawke et c'est franchement pas mal  ::lol:: 



C'est un mélange de jeux de plateforme et de shoot them up ou l'on combat une série de boss qui alternent des patterns de "bullet storm" et des "furies" où les boulettes s'accroissent et où la zone de combat est réduite.
De notre côté, pas de rayon laser qui ballait tout l'écran, pas de canon missile, notre but consiste à esquiver les assauts des boss tout en activant et en restant auprès de tourelles mitrailleuses qui vont se charger de blesser les vilains.
Et pour cela, on dispose de plusieurs capacités comme le dash, le bullet time et la possibilité de créer des plateformes temporaires pour bloquer les projectiles ou atteindre des lieux inaccessibles.

La maniabilité n'est au début pas évidente car il faut gérer les déplacements au clavier et les dashs a la souris, mais très vite, on prend le coup de main et on kiffe les passages ou l'on dash au ralenti dans des trous de souris à la matrix  ::P: 
Graphiquement, c'est joli même s'il s'agit surtout de superposition de sprites et la lisibilité du jeu est très bonne.
Le seul bémol vient de la musique métal qui fait un peu "riff entre potes dans un garage", je trouve que ca ne s'accorde pas vraiment au jeu qui reste très coloré.

Sinon c'est du tout bon et le challenge est là !

----------


## Aza

*Anno 1404*

Bah c'est franchement magnifique, surtout pour un jeu sortit en 2009. 
Je commence la campagne là, histoire d'apprendre les mécaniques. Je sais pas si ça vaudra Age of Empire II mais bon, ça à l'air sympa.

----------


## Catel

Faut y jouer avec Venise + le mod IAAM.

----------


## Catel

*Deus Ex Human Revolution*

Parti avec un très mauvais a priori (je déteste la DA, j'aime pas les jeux d'infiltration et je me méfie des AAA), je commence à l'aimer. Le game design de Deus Ex est là, mais on est passé du cyberpunk 80's de geek à du technothriller dans l'air du temps.

----------


## Zerger

> *Anno 1404*
> 
> Bah c'est franchement magnifique, surtout pour un jeu sortit en 2009. 
> Je commence la campagne là, histoire d'apprendre les mécaniques. Je sais pas si ça vaudra Age of Empire II mais bon, ça à l'air sympa.


C'est quand meme beaucoup plus gestion que les AoE, par contre tous ceux que je connaisse et qui y ont joué n'en disent que du bien. Je le testerai bien, mais je galère déjà sur Caesar III

----------


## soocrian

> C'est quand meme beaucoup plus gestion que les AoE, par contre tous ceux que je connaisse et qui y ont joué n'en disent que du bien. Je le testerai bien, mais je galère déjà sur Caesar III


Caesar III  :Bave: 

Je sais pas si tu connais, mais voici un lien vers une playlist absolument géniale, j'ai appris énormément de petits trucs très utiles en regardant ces vidéos :

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBF4873116E525EAD

----------


## jlm76

*Dungeon of the Endless*

Je débute, pour l'instant c'est excellent, j'en suis au 6ème étage et je découvre les subtilités du jeu. 

Y'a juste UN truc que je trouve complétement raté par rapport au reste, c'est les graphismes  ::huh:: 

C'est quoi ces pixels de merde, on est revenu en 1990 ou c'est juste une putain de mode pour faire rebelz ?  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

C'est la mode du pixel art chez les indés -qui perd heureusement en popularité-, et pour un truc en pixel art, c'est franchement mignon.

----------


## Kyotenshi

*Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre.* C'est... sympa, mais affreusement triste. J'avais lu pas mal de choses à l'époque dessus, et un pote m'avait dit qu'il avait pleuré sur la fin. Je me suis bien entendu foutu de sa gueule. Je regrette amèrement, j'ai pleuré bien avant la fin.

----------


## Supergounou

Chochotte  ::ninja::

----------


## oks2024

Olli Olli 2.

C'est dans la veine du premier, des graphismes revu à la hausse (mais qui je trouve font perdre en lisibilité), et quelques ajouts de gameplay (notamment les manuals, qui permettent de prolonger les combos au sol).
Bref, pour ceux qui ont aimé le premier il n'y a pas de questions à se poser.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est la mode du pixel art chez les indés -qui perd heureusement en popularité-, et pour un truc en pixel art, c'est franchement mignon.


Pareil, je trouve ça vraiment réussi, surtout que les effets de lumière rendent bien.
Après, ce n'est pas toujours évident pour repérer facilement et rapidement les différents d'ennemis, je le concède. Mais bon, on peut bien lui pardonner ca  :;):

----------


## jlm76

> Pareil, je trouve ça vraiment réussi, surtout que les effets de lumière rendent bien.
> Après, ce n'est pas toujours évident pour repérer facilement et rapidement les différents d'ennemis, je le concède. Mais bon, on peut bien lui pardonner ca


C'est "vraiment réussi" ça ?  ::O: 



Après je critique pas le jeu, j'aime bien, juste les graphismes un peu trop pixelisés à mon goût !

----------


## Erkin_

En mouvement, avec les éclairages, c'est bien mieux.
De mon côté je le trouve vachement beau.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais voilà, animé ca rend beaucoup mieux:


Je trouve que ca a son charme, surtout que les musiques collent parfaitement à l'ambiance.

Bon après, les goûts et les couleurs de chacun ca ne se discute pas. Heureusement, le jeu propose bien plus que du pixel art  :;):

----------


## Jean Poulpe

*Mass Effect 3*

Pour aller vite, je trouve que le jeu commence assez mal. Je trouve qu'on y perds pas mal en ambiance et en subtilité par rapport aux deux premiers- on te fait bien comprendre que quand c'est la guerre y'a des gens, dont des enfants, qui meurent et que c'est triste, j'ai un peu l'impression de me retrouver dans un call of, d'être un soldat lambda plongé dans l'action et les explosions, à servir sous les ordres d'un général patriotique, etc. Sans compter que le gameplay est strictement identique à celui de ME 2 jusqu'ici.
Je suis aussi conscient que j'aurais peut-être pu dire certaines de ces choses pour ME2, mais pour une raison ou une autre, ça ne m'avait pas dérangé lors de ma partie. D'autres personnes ont eu le même ressenti que moi ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans compter que le gameplay est strictement identique à celui de ME 2 jusqu'ici.


 Carrément pas, c'est bien plus dynamique.

----------


## King Kadelfek

*Binding of Isaac Rebirth*



J'ai 94% des achievements, j'ai débloqué le dernier personnage secret et quelques-uns de ses achievements. Je m'avance petit à petit vers le REAL PLATINUM GOD.


*Northern Tales*
Je me suis ouvert un compte sur Big Fish Games et je joue aux jeux de Time Management comme Northern Tales.



C'est du jeu vache à lait vendu à 10 € et avec trouze mille versions, mais ça me permet de faire du roleplay de femme de 35 à 50 ans et ça détend.  :^_^: 

Ça doit être la pré-pré-préquelle de Viking Brothers, que j'avais découvert sur Steam.

----------


## Az'

> *Mass Effect 3*
> 
> Pour aller vite, je trouve que le jeu commence assez mal. Je trouve qu'on y perds pas mal en ambiance et en subtilité par rapport aux deux premiers- on te fait bien comprendre que quand c'est la guerre y'a des gens, dont des enfants, qui meurent et que c'est triste, j'ai un peu l'impression de me retrouver dans un call of, d'être un soldat lambda plongé dans l'action et les explosions, à servir sous les ordres d'un général patriotique, etc. Sans compter que le gameplay est strictement identique à celui de ME 2 jusqu'ici.


C'est le début qui veut ça. Plus tard ça sera un enchainement linéaires de missions toutes plus intéressantes que les horribles "missions" du 2 avec juste la skybox qui change et ses gangs de mercenaires.  ::): 
Bon par contre tu perds pour de bon l'illusion de liberté (qui se résumais finalement à choisir dans quel ordre faire tes missions... jusqu'au script qui fait avancer l'"histoire")

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *Mass Effect* en essayant de passer outre le fait que ce soit un très mauvais RPG (aucun choix ou presque, trois pauvres phrases à séleccioner lors des dialogues et qui reviennent au même bien souvent, en plus de ne pas savoir ce que va effectivement dire le bonhomme, classes à la con qui empêchent mon ingé d'utiliser un shotgun, pouvoirs nazes qui ne ressemblent à rien de concret, ramassage de plein de caca inutile et que tu sais même pas ce que c'est en la ramassant parceque le jeu a la pire interface de tous les univers connus et inconnus, et surtout: "Suis la trâme et tais-toi") ET un très mauvais shooter (contrôles pénibles, système de cover pire que mal fichu, sensations de tir inexistantes, munitions infinies, ennemis cons, alliés cons...), et en me focalisant sur le fait que j'ai payé moins de 2€ pour ce truc. 

Du coup j'accroche pas trop mal, je pense même aller au bout si rien d'atrocement pénible ne vient me barrer la route.

----------


## Haelnak

Wao comme ça fait envie dit comme ça  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

Essaye les suites, le gameplay de tir évolue énormément.

----------


## Jean Poulpe

Sinon, pour continuer à dire du bien de la série, le système de couverture est assez mal fichu. Ça marche dans la plupart des cas, sauf quand il faut fuir rapidement les lieux (quand une grenade est à nos pieds par exemple...), Shepard préférant rester sur place en général.
Ou alors quelque chose m'a échappé.
Sinon oui en effet, c'est plus dynamique que dans le 2, qui lui même l'était plus que le 1

----------


## Catel

> Wao comme ça fait envie dit comme ça


Il faut surtout que ça soit lu par tous les fans de la série.  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Il faut surtout que ça soit lu par tous les fans de la série.


Y en a encore après le 3?

----------


## Lenore

> Je joue à *Mass Effect* en essayant de passer outre le fait que ce soit un très mauvais RPG (aucun choix ou presque, trois pauvres phrases à séleccioner lors des dialogues et qui reviennent au même bien souvent, en plus de ne pas savoir ce que va effectivement dire le bonhomme, classes à la con qui empêchent mon ingé d'utiliser un shotgun, pouvoirs nazes qui ne ressemblent à rien de concret, ramassage de plein de caca inutile et que tu sais même pas ce que c'est en la ramassant parceque le jeu a la pire interface de tous les univers connus et inconnus, et surtout: "Suis la trâme et tais-toi") ET un très mauvais shooter (contrôles pénibles, système de cover pire que mal fichu, sensations de tir inexistantes, munitions infinies, ennemis cons, alliés cons...), et en me focalisant sur le fait que j'ai payé moins de 2€ pour ce truc. 
> 
> Du coup j'accroche pas trop mal, je pense même aller au bout si rien d'atrocement pénible ne vient me barrer la route.


Je suis au regret de te dire qu'il te reste une dernière épreuve a surmonter :



Si tu y parviens, tu pourras alors savourer la meilleure saga Space Op du siècle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Ori and The Blind Forest*
J'en suis à environ 2h30 de jeu (et une bonne centaine de morts...Non on ne rit pas  :tired: )

Alors on va parler d'abord des 2 premières heures. Jeu fort charmant (visuel, BO etc) pour ne pas dire carrément ULTRA-KIKINOU, gameplay metroïdvania sympatoche, maniabilité quasi-parfaite (sauf plus loin en jeu, mais on va y venir), air control au poil, on enchaîne les sauts/double-sauts et esquive de pièges avec plaisir, on défonce des sales bestioles, on farfouille pour débloquer des trucsn, du bon mix plate-forme/action avec un écrin chatoyant.

La dernière demi-heure..Alors pour comprendre la rage tranquille violente qui m'habite, on va parler d'un pouvoir débloqué peu avantr cette séquence de torture: une skill qui permet d'utiliser certains éléments du décor ou les tirs ennemis pour se propulser dans une direction (ou renvoyer un tir dans une autre tout en se propulsant). Dans l'idée c'est un truc sympa, ça permet de mettre en place des phases plate-forme et quelques énigmes qui varient l'avancée.
Dans la pratique, c'est crispant à utiliser...En gros, quand on veut utiliser la capacité, faut rester appuyer sur Y ; là le temps se fige quelques secondes, et on peut orienter la direction souhaitée avec le stick. Sauf que la sensibilité au stick est fumée, complètement. Et si ça passe pour des sauts "classiques" qu'on peut rattraper avec l'air control ou le double saut, quand il s'agit d'orienter ou renvoyer un projectile  précisément ça devient, comment dire, de la merde....Alors on tâtonne, on recommence,et bon ça passe quand même, c'est pas si grave... 

Sauf qu'un game-designer de génie a décidé que derrière on aurait le droit à une putain de séquence timée où la moindre erreur fatale renvoit au début de la-dite séquence, séquence misant énormément sur cette skill de "propulsion". Qui plus est, une séquence Die & Retry où il est presque impossible de savoir quoi faire correctement sans creve plusieurs fois. Sans parler du fait que certains éléments utilisables avec cette skill sont trop proches et que par moment le perso (oui bon, le joueur)  sélectionne le "mauvais". Le tout avec de la flotte qui remplit l'écran pendant que le perso progresse vers le haut, des ennemis, des putains d'épines un peu partout qui one-shotent quasiment...Séquence qui pourrait être exigeante mais agréable si y'avait pas ce souci avec la skill propulsion et un timing quand même vachement vachement serré...

J'ai réussi à la passer au dernier essai avant de me barrer au taffe, mais ptain c'était gonflant ; le genre de séquence où, quand t'arrives au bout, le sentiment qui t'habite ce n'est pas la fierté d'avoir réussi à passer, mais plutôt quelque chose s'approchant de "Putain enfin débarassé de cette séquence de merde !".

Bref j'espère que ce genre de trucs ne va pas se reproduire, le jeu est vraiment sympatoche à côté de ça, mais c'est le genre de truc qui l'empêcherait de devenir "incontournable" ou au moins chaudement recommandable...
Après je reconnais volontiers ne pas être un cador des jeux de plate-formes, alors si quelqu'un joue au jeu et a une astuce pour ne pas être emmerdé par la sensibilité du stick quand il faut orienter cette foutue flèche...Ce n'est évidemment pas réglable dans les options du jeu, j'ai regardé  :tired:

----------


## pipoop

Question: la boule de lumière va etre aussi chiante que Navi dans les Zelda ou Fidgett dans Dust?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quelle boule ? Celle suit le joueur ? Euh...Elle n'est pas "chiante". Tu peux expliciter ? Je ne connais pas Navi ou Fidgetttruc, je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles...

----------


## pipoop

Celle-la même
Navi c’est la fée avec Link dans Zelda sur N64
Fidgett c'est la loutre volante dans Dust an elysian tail

En gros le sidekick insupportable qui parle tout le temps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non elle ne parle pas beaucoup, seulement à certains endroits-clés pour donner des infos sur l'histoire/le monde.

----------


## Harvester

Je joue à *Assassin's Creed 3* en ignorant royalement toutes les missions secondaires et autre merdes de trucs à collecter. Et c'est pas trop mal en fait, l'histoire est assez bien ficelée. Bon par contre c'est "marcher 100 mètres, chargement, deux minutes de mission, chargement, 100 mètres de plus à pied, chargement"... Ma femme aime bien regarder, ça fait film intéractif.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant les trucs à collecter osef, autant il me semble qu'il y a des missions secondaires sympatoches (notamment le domaine) ; d'ailleurs t'es souvent moins interrompu dans ce genre de trucs annexes que dans les missions principales.

----------


## Harvester

> Autant les trucs à collecter osef, autant il me semble qu'il y a des missions secondaires sympatoches (notamment le domaine) ; d'ailleurs t'es souvent moins interrompu dans ce genre de trucs annexes que dans les missions principales.


Ouais mais j'ai déjà fait AC2, Revelations, Brotherhood et c'est à chaque fois la même chose, ils changent juste le décor...  :tired:  Et là il me reste le 4 et Unity à faire (oui je sais, il ne faut pas acheter des jeux par palettes en espérant avoir un jour le temps de les faire...) donc je sais que ça va être encore la même soupe.

----------


## nesquik

> Sauf qu'un game-designer de génie a décidé que derrière on aurait le droit à une putain de séquence timée où la moindre erreur fatale renvoit au début de la-dite séquence, séquence misant énormément sur cette skill de "propulsion". Qui plus est, une séquence Die & Retry où il est presque impossible de savoir quoi faire correctement sans creve plusieurs fois. Sans parler du fait que certains éléments utilisables avec cette skill sont trop proches et que par moment le perso (oui bon, le joueur)  sélectionne le "mauvais". Le tout avec de la flotte qui remplit l'écran pendant que le perso progresse vers le haut, des ennemis, des putains d'épines un peu partout qui one-shotent quasiment...Séquence qui pourrait être exigeante mais agréable si y'avait pas ce souci avec la skill propulsion et un timing quand même vachement vachement serré...
> 
> J'ai réussi à la passer au dernier essai avant de me barrer au taffe, mais ptain c'était gonflant ; le genre de séquence où, quand t'arrives au bout, le sentiment qui t'habite ce n'est pas la fierté d'avoir réussi à passer, mais plutôt quelque chose s'approchant de "Putain enfin débarassé de cette séquence de merde !".


Je suis d'accord avec toi, et avec plus de 9h de jeu (pas encore fini), ce passage est  pour moi le plus casse bonbon du jeu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


(même si il y a des passages similaires plus tard)

.  Heureusement que l'on peut créer des points de sauvegarde même si niveau die & retry je le trouve moins exigeant par rapport aux jeux du même type surement grâce aux compétences et capacités que l'on débloque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SI c'est le pire, c'est un peu rassurant, déjà  ::P:

----------


## nesquik

Ouais après ça dépend des gens, quand je vois qu'il y a le succès "Terminer le jeu en moins de 3h" "Et terminer le jeu sans mourir", je dis chapeau les mecs (même si c'est au bout du X run).

----------


## pipoop

Après les speedrun sur DS2 sans mourir
Les speedrun sur Ori sans mourir

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais après ça dépend des gens, quand je vois qu'il y a le succès "Terminer le jeu en moins de 3h" "Et terminer le jeu sans mourir", je dis chapeau les mecs (même si c'est au bout du X run).


Hu hu je ne me ferais pas chier à tenter un run sans mourir.
Je préférerais encore  prendre le risque d'essayer sur Dark Souls, c'est dire  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Essaye les suites, le gameplay de tir évolue énormément.


J'ai déjà le 2 en ma possession, vu que je les avait achettés ensemble, donc je le lancerai une fois le premier fini.

Je vois sinon qu'Aenima fait une référence aux insupportables phases en Mako (de ce que j'ai lu du moins), mais perso... j'aime bien. En fait. Enfin ça m'a pas gêné quoi, y'a tellement de choses tellement pires dans le jeu (et j'ai fait que 3/4 planètes avec le Mako pour l'instant)

En tout cas après Mass Effect, il faudra que je me fasse ce fameux Ori, qui a l'air tout a fait recommandable.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh c'est une bonne surprise pour ma part -hormis la rage plus haut-, je m'attendais à un truc hypé car trop mignon mais relativement chiant ou facile, et en fait ça va, même si la courbe de progression me semble un peu chaotique.

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> Non elle ne parle pas beaucoup, seulement à certains endroits-clés pour donner des infos sur l'histoire/le monde.


Non non non, elle te parle bien tout le temps, il suffit juste que tu aies une quête principale en cours, c'est-à-dire tout le temps (ou plutôt elle manifeste sa présence par un petit son de clochette, suivi d'un "listen!" ultra-compressé et d'une phrase (texte uniquement, bien sûr) "le chef machin nous a dit qu'il se passait truc à la fontaine de bidule, nous devrions y aller !"). Après c'est peut-être une fois toutes les cinq minutes, mais c'est suffisant pour être relou, surtout quand c'est toujours la même phrase en boucle.
Elle se manifeste aussi en des lieux particuliers, mais ce n'est pas ça qui est gênant à force.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euhhh je sais pas si c'est un bug chez toi ou chez moi mais je ne l'entends pas souvent. A part pour indiquer un nouvel objectif (une fois, pas de répétition pour moi) et quand on est devant un truc spécial.

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> Euhhh je sais pas si c'est un bug chez toi ou chez moi mais je ne l'entends pas souvent. A part pour indiquer un nouvel objectif (une fois, pas de répétition pour moi) et quand on est devant un truc spécial.


Tu as clairement échappé à quelque chose alors. J'ai peut-être exagéré sur les cinq minutes, c'est probablement pas aussi fréquent, mais entendre des "listen!" plusieurs fois quand tu te balades sur la plaine pour la quête de la quatrième bouteille, à la fin c'est relou.
Il te suffit de taper "Navi + annoying" sur ton moteur de recherche pour voir que le phénomène existe.

----------


## Cyth

Je crois qu'il y a confusion surtout, Cacao parle de la boule qui suit le perso dans Ori, pas de Navi dans OoT.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah mais ouais on parle d'Ori là  ::P:

----------


## Jean Poulpe

Euh  ::O:  ...
Je dois y aller.

----------


## jlm76

::P: 

Nan mais c'est vrai qu'Elizabeth elle parle beaucoup, mais on lui pardonne parce qu'elle est bien mignonne quand même.

On parle bien de Bioshock Infinite là ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand t'as supporté Imoen pendant des dizaines d'heures, à côté n'importe quel sidekick est passable

----------


## Momock

Même Fay? C'est du lourd Fay, quand-même.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est dans quoi déjà Fay?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Zelda Skyward Sword.

----------


## Koma

Comment vous êtes arrivés à vous prendre la tête avec Navi  ::huh::  ? Absolument aucun de ses spams est obligatoire à part quelques uns dans l'histoire. Il fallait activer ou non les pop up avec C quand elle remarquait un truc. 

En plus on pouvait pas zapper les textes, et y'avait parfois des dialogues de plusieurs minutes, c'est plutôt ça que j'ai trouvé relou dans les Zelda 3D en les refaisant  :tired: 

Zelda OoT est dans mon top 10 perso mais si à chaque relance je pouvais zapper toute l'intro avec l'arbre Deku et le rêve, à force je la connais par coeur  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Comment vous êtes arrivés à vous prendre la tête avec Navi  ? Absolument aucun de ses spams est obligatoire à part quelques uns dans l'histoire. Il fallait activer ou non les pop up avec C quand elle remarquait un truc.


C'est le "Hey ! Listen !" qu'elle répète tant que t'appuies pas sur C qui a traumatisé beaucoup de monde ici.  ::P:

----------


## Koma

Mais moi de mémoire, je me souviens justement qu'elle disait listen seulement si t'appuyais sur C. Sinon c'était juste "hey !".

Par contre si vous la supportez plus j'ai une vidéo spécialement pour vous :




En ce moment ils la testent à Guantanamo, c'est une preview exclusive de la version commerciale  ::trollface::

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> Mais moi de mémoire, je me souviens justement qu'elle disait listen seulement si t'appuyais sur C. Sinon c'était juste "hey !".


Cet homme dit vrai.

----------


## sebarnolds

Moi je joue pour l'instant à The Next Big Thing, un bon point'n click de Pendulo. On reconnait bien son style, assez similaire à Runaway, même si l'univers n'est pas du tout le même.

Et en parallèle, je laisse tourner un trentaine de jeux (pas tous en même temps), car je me suis rendu compte que j'avais plein de jeu finis ou abandonnés pour lesquels j'avais encore des trading cards à choper  ::):

----------


## Jean Poulpe

Toujours sur *Mass Effect 3*, dont le début m'avait rebuté à un point que j'imaginais difficilement atteignable.
Ça va beaucoup mieux maintenant, j'ai fini par dompter ma bête et je kiffe (sauf sur certains éléments du scénario mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir).

----------


## Cotopaxi

*Far Cry 3* : je vais arrêter je crois, j'en ai rien à foutre de courir après des sangliers et des fleurs et surtout j'ai pas envie de jeter des pierres alors que j'ai une grosse kalash pour défoncer les méchants !!! Rendez-moi Far Cry, c'est quoi cette infiltration ?!!! 

*Blackguards* : la vache, le jeu est dur, je perds pas mal de combats.. Je vais devoir lire le manuel ou bien... En tout cas c'est sympa mais les combats me saoulent un peu. C'est ballot quand on sait que c'est le coeur du jeu.

----------


## Koma

Payday 2 avec les canards c'est trop cool.

Par contre le jeu pullule de bugs, c'est impressionnant. Et j'aurais bien vu une perk pour John Wick avec le clebs qui trimballe les sacs. Ou pour péter tous les genoux des otages en un tir historie de plus avoir à meugler get down 100 fois par minute.

----------


## Sylvine

> *Far Cry 3* : je vais arrêter je crois, j'en ai rien à foutre de courir après des sangliers et des fleurs et surtout j'ai pas envie de jeter des pierres alors que j'ai une grosse kalash pour défoncer les méchants !!! Rendez-moi Far Cry, c'est quoi cette infiltration ?!!!


 C'est pas pour défendre FC3 mais à la fois l'infiltration et l lancer de pierres étaient présent dans le premier.

----------


## Koma

Et y'avait des jumelles électroniques qui remplaçaient l'APN.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Pas faux, pas faux, mais y avait pas d'obligation. Après c'est con, le reste du jeu est cool, la conduite, le feeling des armes...

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas faux, pas faux, mais y avait pas d'obligation.


 Comme sur FC3.  :tired:

----------


## Cotopaxi

Bon ben je dois bloquer sur la seule mission où je suis obligé d'y aller furtir.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et y'avait des jumelles électroniques qui remplaçaient l'APN.


C'était plus discret quand même, les points rouge sur le radar étaient moins "neuneus" que les grosses taches dans FC3  ::ninja:: 

Sinon suite à je ne sais plus quelle conversation j'ai réinstallé et relancé *Bully*. Pour voir.
Putain ça pique les yeux. Par contre l'ambiance déchire. J'verrais bien si j'arrive au bout, cette fois.
D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ont fait le jeu, au niveau des cours ça se passe comment ? Ceux qui sont ratés peuvent être repassés plus tard ? La période scolaire a une durée limitée ? Y'a un moment où on se retrouve à l'école sans aucun cours (si on traîne à faire les missions par exemple) ? La gestion du temps, bien qu'intéressante, me semble un peu bancal vu le côté open-world façon GTA.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Watch Dogs*

Profité des soldes sur les titres Ubisoft du weekend dernier pour enfin mettre la main sur ce jeu si controversé, à tord ou à raison... Et après après une dizaine d'heures (déjà !) passées dessus, je dois bien dire que je le trouve tout bonnement excellent, avec tout ce qui me plait dans un bon GTA-like, à savoir un environnement travaillé et agréable à parcourir (et très vivant), une conduite pour les véhicules au poil (c'est simple, Watch Dogs est infiniment meilleur que tous ses concurrents sur ce point-là), et c'est un vrai plaisir de faire de courses-poursuite au-travers de Chicago (en plus les flics sont tenaces). 
Le système de hacking est chouette, c'est toujours rigolo de foutre le boxon en ville où de mettre des bâtons dans les roues de nos assaillants. J'ai trouvé le scannage des citoyens assez dérangeant, tellement les gens ont l'air "à poil" avec ce système où toutes les infos sont centralisées; ça donne à réfléchir sur le _Big Data_...

J'ai bien apprécié également Aiden, le héro, qui n'en fait pas des couches façon frime à la Assassin's Creed, et il est suffisamment "lambda" pour qu'on puisse s'y identifier j'ai trouvé. Le déblocages des _tours Ubi_ (ici les antennes CTos) sont pour une fois pleinement justifiables avec le scénario du jeu, et ça ne m'a pas dérangé outre mesure.

Niveau technique, bien que l'optimisation ne soit pas la meilleure qui soit (comparé par exemple à un Sleeping Dogs), ce n'est pas non plus la catastrophe dont j'ai eu écho ici ou là: je tourne entre 40 et 60 fps toute le temps, sur mon i5 et ma "petite" GTX660. 

Enfin bref, une jeu qui mérite qu'on s'y intéresse en ignorant tout ce shitstorm (qui relève plus de l'enculage de mouches, soyons honnêtes) bien vide qui a hélas un peu sali sa réputation.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai bien apprécié également Aiden [...] et il est suffisamment "lambda" pour qu'on puisse s'y identifier j'ai trouvé.


 Je crois que ça explique le reste du message.  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

> C'était plus discret quand même, les points rouge sur le radar étaient moins "neuneus" que les grosses taches dans FC3 
> 
> Sinon suite à je ne sais plus quelle conversation j'ai réinstallé et relancé *Bully*. Pour voir.
> Putain ça pique les yeux. Par contre l'ambiance déchire. J'verrais bien si j'arrive au bout, cette fois.
> D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ont fait le jeu, au niveau des cours ça se passe comment ? Ceux qui sont ratés peuvent être repassés plus tard ? La période scolaire a une durée limitée ? Y'a un moment où on se retrouve à l'école sans aucun cours (si on traîne à faire les missions par exemple) ? La gestion du temps, bien qu'intéressante, me semble un peu bancal vu le côté open-world façon GTA.


Y'a des trucs à pécho à certains évènements, genre les masques et costumes d'Halloween et tout.

Pour les cours, ils reviennent en boucle de mémoire, jusqu'à ce que tu les termines. De mémoire, la récompense est à chier (un chapeau je crois).

Je crois, mais à confirmer, qu'après la mission finale, tu es en mode free roam libre.

edit : oui c'était bien ça, le free roam est un 6e hapitre post-jeu (titré "Un été sans fin") pour explorer Bullworth et finir tout ce que vous n'avez pas eu le temps de finir, vous promener, etc... 

PS : 



> The weather in Chapter 6 is permanently set to sunny, and there's no more climatic changes such as cloudy or rain. Completing the Lawn Mowing job enables weather changes again until the player loads the game though.


Par contre je me souviens plus si tu peux refaire les missions spéciales comme le soir d'Halloween du coup...

---------- Post added at 12h42 ---------- Previous post was at 12h41 ----------




> Niveau technique, bien que l'optimisation ne soit pas la meilleure qui soit (comparé par exemple à un Sleeping Dogs), ce n'est pas non plus la catastrophe dont j'ai eu écho ici ou là: je tourne entre 40 et 60 fps toute le temps, sur mon i5 et ma "petite" GTX660. 
> 
> Enfin bref, une jeu qui mérite qu'on s'y intéresse en ignorant tout ce shitstorm (qui relève plus de l'enculage de mouches, soyons honnêtes) bien vide qui a hélas un peu sali sa réputation.


Forcément, t'arrives après la guerre  ::ninja:: 
Tu ferais moins le malin si tu avais essayé d'y jouer la semaine de la sortie  ::ninja:: 

:vietnam: :PTS:

----------


## pesos

Il tournait déjà bien la semaine de la sortie.

----------


## Koma

Non. Et là je sors que le doss CPC, mais il suffit de retourner à la même époque dans les forums Steam ou Ubisoft. 

Sur consoles il tournait par contre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il tournait déjà bien la semaine de la sortie.


Non.

.........................................

C'était peut être une blague ?

----------


## Seymos

*Just Cause 2*

C'est débile, ça détend avant de partir en mission.

----------


## pesos

> Non.
> 
> .........................................
> 
> C'était peut être une blague ?


Non c'était mon expérience perso.

----------


## Catel

*Corsairs*

Pirates!-like sorti en 1998, mais sans la fantastique richesse du classique de Microprose. Les combats navals sont automatiques, les abordages manuels sont primaires et horribles, pas de gestion de la nourriture... Le jeu ne doit même pas avoir 30% des options de celui de Sid Meier. La réalisation est très inférieure, l'ambiance des Caraïbes guère ressentie, la musique fait s'arracher les oreilles au bout de 10 minutes, le pathfinding est mauvais. Techniquement le portage GoG est buggé, le curseur disparaît dans l'interface et la souris est mal gérée.

La seule vraie force du titre (en dehors d'une gestion des villes) est d'être scénarisé, ce qui le rend plus dynamique que Pirates!, et les missions sont assez variées. Mais alors qu'en 1998 il pouvait satisfaire des fans sevrés, aujourd'hui, avec Pirates! Gold sur GoG et le remake correct de 2004 sur Steam, il n'a pas d'intérêt.

----------


## machiavel24

*Dark Souls :* Je viens de subir ma première mort. Je voyais déjà invincible après avoir traversé ma première heure de jeu sans souci et bam, l'enchaînement à l'épée m'a achevé. Pour l'instant, je suis conquis par l'univers, l'ambiance. C'est agréable de ne pas être pris par la main de temps en temps.
J'ai pris un pyro pour débuter. Le gameplay est assez particulier par sa relative lenteur (un coup à prendre lorsque l'on est habitué à un gameplay plus nerveux) et les ennemis sont souvent placés en mode ninja. Avec le dsfix, c'est vraiment très joli.

*Hotline Miami :* J'adore la musique, l'ambiance, la nervosité du jeu. Se dire, j'y vais en mode yolo et se faire défoncer par le dernier mob de l'étage qui tire par la fenêtre n'a pas de prix. Je m'amuse beaucoup à trouver l'angle parfait et je finis par préférer le CàC aux armes à feu. 
Il y a des petites imprécisions, l'IA est fluctuante entre je te saute à la gorge dans la seconde et être à dix centimètres sans réaction. Comme Super Meat Boy, je relance très vite le niveau sans me sentir frustré. (Je commence la troisième partie après une visite des voisins).

Deux jeux reçus sur le topic des dons et je remercie mes bienfaiteurs de m'avoir découvrir deux jeux que je n'aurais probablement jamais acheté de moi-même par méconnaissance ou peur de ne pas accrocher.

----------


## soocrian

Dis-donc tu as du pot toi, ce sont deux jeux excellents  ::):

----------


## RustineMan

Je rejoins l'avis de Herr Peter concernant *Watch Dogs*.

Toutes ses remarques je les fais miennes (même motivation, même config, même resenti).

J'ajouterai en plus que j'ai vécu de beaux moments d'infiltration dans une mission "planque de gang". Repérer sa cible par les caméras, choisir le chemin le plus court pour y arriver, éliminer ses hommes de mains de manière silencieuse pour finalement neutraliser le boss et filer en douce, c'est jubilatoire. C'est pas du Splinter Cell et sûrement qu'à la longue ça devient répétitif mais j'apprécie beaucoup.
Idem pour l'arrivée d'autres joueurs dans ta partie. Ca rompt la monotonie.

Seulement 7 heures de jeu mais pour l'instant c'est une très bonne surprise.

----------


## raaaahman

> *Corsairs*
> 
> [...]  il n'a pas d'intérêt.


T'as détruit un mythe de ma jeunesse... Vilain.  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

*The legend of Zelda Majora's Mask 3D* après avoir réussi à lâcher Pokémon pendant deux jours.
Bah en fait je suis déçu, je retrouve pas la magie, je pense que c'est dû au format.
Sinon il est très joli, très fluide (pas comme OOT3D).

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je rejoins l'avis de Herr Peter concernant *Watch Dogs*.
> 
> Toutes ses remarques je les fais miennes (même motivation, même config, même resenti).
> 
> J'ajouterai en plus que j'ai vécu de beaux moments d'infiltration dans une mission "planque de gang". Repérer sa cible par les caméras, choisir le chemin le plus court pour y arriver, éliminer ses hommes de mains de manière silencieuse pour finalement neutraliser le boss et filer en douce, c'est jubilatoire. C'est pas du Splinter Cell et sûrement qu'à la longue ça devient répétitif mais j'apprécie beaucoup.
> Idem pour l'arrivée d'autres joueurs dans ta partie. Ca rompt la monotonie.
> 
> Seulement 7 heures de jeu mais pour l'instant c'est une très bonne surprise.


Oui la partie infiltration est pas mal, même si j'aurais bien apprécié de pouvoir traîner les corps pour les mettre hors de vue des autres ennemis.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me fais une petite période sur le thème hautement intellectuel suivant : _TOUT FAIRE PÉTER_.

C'est pourquoi je récupère les derniers succès de Just Cause 2, un bon bac à sable très con qui brille sur plusieurs points. La réalisation est au poil avec une carte particulièrement vaste et un rendu très joli, une grosse centaine de véhicules différents (la conduite des engins à roues n'est pas follement agréable toutefois) dont certains complètement cons (le Kut-Kut Boom Boom, une sorte de caddy de golf avec un canon d'artillerie dessus, quelques bagnoles qui atteignent des vitesses ridicules, des tanks, des navions qui vont du chasseur sonique au petit coucou en passant même par un énorme cargo). 
Le héros est équipé d'un grappin pour faire plein de conneries, principalement se déplacer à fond n'importe comment (sauter d'une bagnole à une moto en marche et finir par hijacker un hélico), mais le câble peut aussi servir à attacher deux trucs ensemble (un 4x4 à un hélico, un soldat à une bonbonne de gaz, tout ça). Il y a 7 missions principales à tout casser je crois (avec un final over the top où on se bat à cheval sur des missiles nucléaires en plein vol), le reste sentant bon le procédural ; l'aspect sandbox est totalement assumé. Les doublages des protagonistes sont minables et les soldats hurlent n'importe quoi en permanence, c'est très goleri. Même si le jeu ne se résume finalement qu'à ravager les trois quarts des infrastructures de la carte, c'est cool. 

J'ai également relancé Red Faction Guerrilla, désormais étiqueté "Steam Edition" sur le client de Valve. Les dév ont mis récemment les mains dans le cambouis pour apporter une meilleure compatibilité avec les OS récents, résoudre quelques bugs qui traînaient encore, stabiliser le multijoueurs, virer Games for Windows LIVE pour passer en Steamworks, même permettre un réglage du FOV sur le mode solo et ça, ça mérite d'être applaudit. Le moteur de destruction des bâtiments est toujours aussi bandant, bien fichu et surtout unique (le seul concurrent étant Medieval Engineers). Les décors martiens sont un peu arides mais le rendu a un certain charme. On sent que les scénaristes se branlaient un peu moins de l'histoire que ceux de Just Cause 2 mais ça va pas chercher bien loin tout de même ; le cœur du jeu, c'est bien de défoncer le mur d'un avant-poste avec un véhicule lourd lancé à pleine vitesse avant de le miner à la charge télécommandée pour le regarder perdre son intégrité dans des hurlements de métal tordu et de béton broyé, avant qu'il s'effondre dans un déluge de gravats et de poussière. 
Même les modes multi sont rigolos.

----------


## Sylvine

> quelques bagnoles qui atteignent des vitesses ridicules


 Ba pas vraiment malheureusement.
Je trouve les voitures les plus rapides désespérément lentes, surtout pour un jeu axé fun comme ça.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Tu m'as donné envie de faire Just Cause 2 qui traîne dans ma ludothèque depuis des années.  ::happy2::

----------


## Anonyme947

> Je me fais une petite période sur le thème hautement intellectuel suivant : _TOUT FAIRE PÉTER_.
> 
> ...


 :^_^: 



Sinon, je joue à Oddworld New 'n' Tasty. Au pad et en facile Messieurs.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

Testé la démo de Ride, le prochain jeu de moto de Milestone.
Bon, les jeux de moto c'est pas vraiment mon dada, en fait j'ai joué sérieusement à un seul (si on exclu les trucs de cross), c'était Moto Racer 2 sur PSX, mais là y'a des circuits qui sont sur routes ouvertes. Enfin, pas ouverte à la circulation, mais des vraies routes quoi, pas des circuits fermés.
Bref, ça m'a donné envie alors j'ai chopé la démo.

C'est sympa bof.
D'un point de vue technique, c'est ni beau ni franchement moche, mais c'est pas super bien optimisé, et afficher les touches de clavier quand j'ai une manette 360 branchée c'est du foutage de gueule.

Bon, sinon c'est du Milestone, ça se veut réaliste, mais à part rajouter des trucs inutiles, comme une option qui permet de se pencher manuellement sous la bulle, c'est en fait assez arcade, mais sans la folie de l'arcade.
Déjà les sensations de vitesses sont complétement absente, c'est déjà pas top sur un jeu de caisse, mais sur un jeu de moto ça le fait encore moins (sur ma petite 125 quand je commence à dépasser les 90-100 km/h, je commence à serrer les miches, alors qu'en voiture j'ai l'impression de me trainer).
Passer en vue casque n'y changera rien, on sent pas vraiment cette vulnérabilité des 2 roues. Ceci-dit, la vue est jouable (avec un casque de RV ça doit être pas mal), même si je préfère la vue externe, surtout que les rétros ne fonctionnent pas (ça aussi c'est un peu du foutage de gueule).
Ensuite même s'il faut changer un peu ses habitudes par rapport à la voiture (pas une bonne idée d'appuyer comme un bourrin sur les freins en plein virage), on prend très rapidement ses marques, même dans les réglages les plus réalistes.
Les collisions sont très aléatoires, et les gaufres qui s'en suivent sont ridicules.

Mais globalement j'ai trouvé ça plus amusant que les immondes jeux de rallye du même studio, ceci-dit c'est peut-être parce qu'il n'y a pas le Dirt 2 du jeu de moto en face.

Je doute fortement que je finisse par l'acheter, mais pour les amateurs ça peut se tenter.
Maintenant si vous voulez mon avis, les amateurs de jeux vidéo de moto (hors jeux off-road et compagnie) ils sont un peu bêtes, parce qu'autant je peux comprendre que dans la vie on préfère les deux roues, autant en jeu vidéo ça peut-être que moins bien.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ba pas vraiment malheureusement.
> Je trouve les voitures les plus rapides désespérément lentes, surtout pour un jeu axé fun comme ça.


Ouais les véhicules ne sont globalement  pas très rapides, mais je maintiens qu'il y a une poignée de bagnoles (qu'on trouve uniquement dans certaines zones), qui démoulent des vitesses assez irréalistes (et qui font un bruit de Formule 1, d'ailleurs).

----------


## moot

> Je me fais une petite période sur le thème hautement intellectuel suivant : _TOUT FAIRE PÉTER_.


Saints Row 4 déjà fait ?

----------


## Sylvine

A coté des deux jeux cités précédemment il fait un peu pitié, surtout niveau chaos et destruction.

----------


## Gero

*Heroes of the Storm*, mon premier moba. Franchement agréablement surpris. Autant League of Autism et Dota sont des jeux qui me les brisent, autant la je m'amuse sans trop rager, les persos de blizzards sont quand même bien attachants, c'est rapide à prendre en main pas trop compliqué et avec des potes c'est addictif. Oui, j'ai trouvé un moba qui me convient, pour une fois...

Je vais me relancer *Payday 2* je pense, ils ont ajouter une shitton de contenu ces dernières semaines. Dommage que mes potes aient désinstaller le jeu, mais bon..

----------


## Pluton

Diablo 2. Ca fait 15 ans que j'y joue, c'est toujours aussi bien, c'est toujours indétroné dans le genre. Et en 1280x1024 + Plugy c'est l'extase.

Sinon, un peu de Batman Arkham City en serrant les fesses car des fois ma sauvegarde disparaît (je joue offline sur steam...)

----------


## soocrian

Tu utilises quoi pour la résolution ?

----------


## Zerger

> Diablo 2. Ca fait 15 ans que j'y joue, c'est toujours aussi bien, c'est toujours indétroné dans le genre. Et en 1280x1024 + Plugy c'est l'extase.



Psst...Median XL mod...  ::ninja:: 

Si tu n'as pas jouer a MXL, tu n'as jamais joue a D2



Bon apres, je ne sais pas ce que vaut le mod depuis son passage a Ultimative

----------


## Ivano

Après des années à en entendre parler, à me dire que ça me plairait sûrement mais sans jamais en avoir touché un, j'ai pu commencer la série des *Yakuza*. Le 4e opus faisait partie de l'offre PSN+ du mois de février, j'ai sauté dessus. Le temps de finir décemment le dernier DLC de Mount and Blade (Viking Conquest) que je conseille aux amateurs, notamment de la série Vikings (je vous vois), je l'ai lancé cette semaine après avoir un peu parcouru le scénario des 3 précédents. Cela dit il s'agit d'une histoire compréhensible en elle-même, pas besoin d'avoir joué aux précédents de ce que j'en vois.

Le résultat, c'est que c'est vraiment plaisant. On peut rapprocher ça par certains côtés d'un GTA : univers criminel, monde ouvert urbain, diversité d'activités pas forcément liées au crime, narration principale développée. Cela dit ça s'en distancie aussi pas mal, notamment du fait de la patte éminemment japonaise de la série (beaucoup de cinématiques textuelles, importance des minis-jeux, rigidité des déplacements, combats simili instanciés, moments WTF impliquant des slips). La carte (Kamurocho) est plutôt un quartier qu'une ville complète, mais comme on ne se déplace qu'à pieds et qu'elle est très dense, ça ne pose pas de soucis. Étant donné qu'on est pas très assisté par le jeu, c'est même plutôt bien, car on finit par connaître les rues et les lieux, ce qui permet de savoir où aller dans les quêtes secondaires, qui n'ont pas de marqueurs sur la carte. Les combats sont pas mal fichus et relèvent plutôt du beat'em all : il y a pas mal de coups et de combos, et chacun des quatre personnages a ses propres techniques.

Le point fort qui me tient en haleine depuis le début, c'est le scénario. Je me doutais bien qu'il était travaillé étant donnée la réputation de la saga, mais je pensais pas que ça m'accrocherait autant. S'il y a des amateurs de films de gangsters asiatiques (je pense notamment à _Aniki, mon frère_ de Takeshi Kitano), vous seriez pas déçus : ça reprend vraiment les codes cinématographiques, dont certains archétypes, et ça le fait bien. Très souvent dans les jeux, je reste un peu sur ma faim, j'ai l'impression que les personnages n'ont jamais le temps d'être développés, vu qu'ils n'ont la parole que 5 minutes de temps en temps pour une cutscene. Ici, les cinématiques sont très longues (ça arrive de rester une demie-heure sans jouer), mais c'est un parti pris qui me va. Par ailleurs, les Japonais ont moins de scrupules à nous faire lire. Beaucoup de scènes ne sont en effet pas doublées, et on lit de longs dialogues. Le résultat, c'est que tout est vraiment plus épais et développé, que le joueur se sent plus impliqué dans les enjeux scénaristiques (c'est mon cas du moins). 

Bref, l'identité japonaise très marquée du titre me semble un gros point fort, et je ne suis pourtant pas forcément amateur du Japon (j'ai des goûts très occidentaux la plupart du temps). Le fait que la saga s'adresse principalement à des Japonais explique la difficulté qu'on a à les trouver en Europe. Cependant, Yakuza 4 est sur le PSN depuis l'année dernière (voix japonaises et sous-titres anglais), et Yakuza 5, sorti en 2012 au Japon, doit sortir cette année en Occident  ::lol::  Cela dit, on a pas vraiment de nouvelles d'une sortie chez nous de Yakuza Ishin (spin-off au XIXe avec des samouraïs), dispo au Japon depuis la sortie de la PS4. De même, Yakuza Zero qui n'est pas encore sorti au Japon, n'est apparemment pas prévu en Amérique/Europe. C'est un peu dommage, en jouant au 4 je me rends compte que c'est en fait une saga exclusive à Sony qui est loin d'être anodine. Peut-être que le public occidental n'est pas suffisant, même si la sortie du 5 cette année montre bien un intérêt.

----------


## soocrian

Yakuza Zero est sorti la semaine dernière.

----------


## Ivano

> Yakuza Zero est sorti la semaine dernière.


Le 12 mars tu as raison ! Et nous, et nous  ::sad:: 

Edit : je viens de voir qu'il se vend mal apparemment. Sachant qu'Ishin avait pas mal bidé aussi. Je sais pas si du coup ça veut dire que pour rentabiliser, ils vont tenter de les sortir en Occident, ou si à l'inverse l'échec veut dire qu'on risque pas de les voir payer une traduction.

----------


## soocrian

Nous je sais pas mais les streams que j'ai vus sur Twitch faisaient bien envie  ::'(:

----------


## Ivano

J'ai regardé du gameplay sur youtube, et ça m'intéresse pas mal aussi. Mais Ishin me botte à donf également, purée  ::|:

----------


## Pluton

> Psst...Median XL mod... 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas jouer a MXL, tu n'as jamais joue a D2
> 
> 
> 
> Bon apres, je ne sais pas ce que vaut le mod depuis son passage a Ultimative


J'ai installé une fois cette horreur. C'est immonde, c'est mal équilibré (regarde le yoyo que fait la bulle de vie dans la vidéo, les vidéos de gameplay sont abjectes, un genre de benny hill fluo, aucun des personnages ne ressemble à rien, y'a une sosso qui envoie des nuées de flèches au milieu d'un groupe de monstres chelous bref...
D2 j'y joue en solo Hardcore Selfdrop et puis c'est marre. J'ai jamais compris l’engouement autour de Median.

----------


## Zerger

Rah, c'est vrai que ca peut faire peur la premiere fois (en meme temps, les videos ne montrent que les persos endgame ultra-stuffes) mais ca reste un vrai bon mod.
Hormis la refonte des skills tres originaux, le jeu propose un tres bon systeme de craft et plusieurs challenges qui frolent parfois l'impossible je l'avoue.
Mais une fois que l'on connait les mecaniques de jeu, je t'assure que le mod devient vraiment savoureux.
Bon, le mod est mort depuis 2012 (je suis pas fan des ajoutes d'Ultimativ) mais il avait le merite de proposer un gameplay vraiment unique

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *Ori*, et c'est putain de magnifique. Sérieux, c'est le plus beau jeu que j'ai vu de ma vie. Et j'adooore la capacité à utilser les projectiles ennemis/les ennemis pour se propulser dans n'importe-quelle direction (ça + le wall jump + le triple saut qui reset quand on prends appui sur un mur ou qu'on utilise une autre boulette pour se propulser = joie)

Le jeu est un poil lent au démarrage par contre (quand on a aucune capacité), mais c'est vraiment le seul défaut que je lui ai vu pour le moment.

----------


## Haraban

Y'a quelques temps je jouais paisiblement à Dying Light, et un peu à DCS World. Parfois à Space Run...
Puis, merci Frypo, j'ai vu que les canards avaient organisé un week-end initiation à *Starcraft 2* et j'ai regretté de ne pas pouvoir y participer (jétais pris ce week-end là). Alors, pour me venger j'ai acheté le jeu, comme ça, sans préambule. Et depuis je ne joue plus qu'à ça. Je crève d'envie de refaire du Dying Light par exemple, mais ma souris est inévitablement attiré par l’icône du jeu Blizzard.
C'est comme une sorte de malédiction, je n'arrive même plus à fermer le launcher battle.net... Et il parait que c'est pire avec hearthstone  ::O:  .

----------


## ShotMaster

Ha non Hearthstone, c'est quand t'as lancé le jeu que ta souris est attiré par l'icone pour fermer cette daube.

Alors que Starcraft, c'est bien.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Ha non Hearthstone, c'est quand t'as lancé le jeu que ta souris est attiré par l'icone pour fermer cette daube.
> 
> Alors que Starcraft, c'est bien.


Je sens la rage.  ::happy2::

----------


## ShotMaster

Non le troll facile parce qu'il me reste 30 minutes à tenir au boulot  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Moi je le trouve super efficace Hearthstone, instant-fun, même sans gagner.

----------


## Zerger

> Y'a quelques temps je jouais paisiblement à Dying Light, et un peu à DCS World. Parfois à Space Run...
> Puis, merci Frypo, j'ai vu que les canards avaient organisé un week-end initiation à *Starcraft 2* et j'ai regretté de ne pas pouvoir y participer (jétais pris ce week-end là). Alors, pour me venger j'ai acheté le jeu, comme ça, sans préambule. Et depuis je ne joue plus qu'à ça. Je crève d'envie de refaire du Dying Light par exemple, mais ma souris est inévitablement attiré par l’icône du jeu Blizzard.
> C'est comme une sorte de malédiction, je n'arrive même plus à fermer le launcher battle.net... Et il parait que c'est pire avec hearthstone  .


Felicitations l'ami !

Hesite pas a passer nous voir sur le chan in-game  ::P:

----------


## Aza

> *Starcraft 2*  Et depuis je ne joue plus qu'à ça. Je crève d'envie de refaire du Dying Light par exemple, mais ma souris est inévitablement attiré par l’icône du jeu Blizzard.
> C'est comme une sorte de malédiction, je n'arrive même plus à fermer le launcher battle.net... Et il parait que c'est pire avec hearthstone  .


Mon pauvre, ça va faire 3 ans que ça me fait ça...

----------


## JpGamesplanet

TW Attila :-)
J'aime bien le fait que le jeu tourne facilement sur mon vieux PC et on sent une bonne amélioration des mouvements des unités. Quand je repasse sur Medieval TW 2 j'ai l'impression que les unités se déplacent comme des zergling dans starcraft (on ressent trop l'IA). Maintenant on sent une sorte d'inertie et les mouvements de cavalerie sont stylés...
Perso je ne joue qu'en multijoueurs, la campagne me prendrait trop de temps  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

> Y'a quelques temps je jouais paisiblement à Dying Light, et un peu à DCS World. Parfois à Space Run...
> Puis, merci Frypo, j'ai vu que les canards avaient organisé un week-end initiation à *Starcraft 2* et j'ai regretté de ne pas pouvoir y participer (jétais pris ce week-end là). Alors, pour me venger j'ai acheté le jeu, comme ça, sans préambule. Et depuis je ne joue plus qu'à ça. Je crève d'envie de refaire du Dying Light par exemple, mais ma souris est inévitablement attiré par l’icône du jeu Blizzard.
> C'est comme une sorte de malédiction, je n'arrive même plus à fermer le launcher battle.net... Et il parait que c'est pire avec hearthstone  .


J'ai moi aussi acheté SC2 à cause du marketing agressif de certains canards.

----------


## Hydargos

Venez sur le chan les gars ! (bis)

----------


## Supergounou

> Venez sur le chan les gars ! (bis)


Jackie? Remarque, vaut mieux être dessus que dessous.



Spoiler Alert! 


Désolé, vendredi soir, apéro, je tâcherai de faire mieux la prochaine fois

----------


## Frypolar

> Y'a quelques temps je jouais paisiblement à Dying Light, et un peu à DCS World. Parfois à Space Run...
> Puis, merci Frypo, j'ai vu que les canards avaient organisé un week-end initiation à *Starcraft 2* et j'ai regretté de ne pas pouvoir y participer (jétais pris ce week-end là). Alors, pour me venger j'ai acheté le jeu, comme ça, sans préambule. Et depuis je ne joue plus qu'à ça. Je crève d'envie de refaire du Dying Light par exemple, mais ma souris est inévitablement attiré par l’icône du jeu Blizzard.
> C'est comme une sorte de malédiction, je n'arrive même plus à fermer le launcher battle.net... Et il parait que c'est pire avec hearthstone  .





> Ha non Hearthstone, c'est quand t'as lancé le jeu que ta souris est attiré par l'icone pour fermer cette daube.
> 
> Alors que Starcraft, c'est bien.


Ramenez vos culs sur le groupe CanardPC  :tired:  Et pour les nouveaux, jetez un œil au premier post : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/48...%A9n%C3%A9rale.




> J'ai moi aussi acheté SC2 à cause du marketing agressif de certains canards.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ouais les véhicules ne sont globalement  pas très rapides, mais je maintiens qu'il y a une poignée de bagnoles (qu'on trouve uniquement dans certaines zones), qui démoulent des vitesses assez irréalistes (et qui font un bruit de Formule 1, d'ailleurs).


Les véhicules les plus rapides sont chopables via DLC et livrable en hélico. Perso, j'ai surtout souvenir des motos qui ont une vitesse folle et une bien meilleure maniabilité même si elle n'est pas réaliste pour un kopeck.

----------


## poulpator

*Lone survivor*, enfin, depuis le temps que je l'ai.. et ciel! C'est la première fois de ma vie que j'ai flippé devant un jeu vidéo. Je ne sais pourquoi, mais c'est chouette  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Lone survivor*, enfin, depuis le temps que je l'ai.. et ciel! C'est la première fois de ma vie que j'ai flippé devant un jeu vidéo. Je ne sais pourquoi, mais c'est chouette


Il est atroce (dans le bon sens du terme) ce jeu, cette ambiance crade et pesante!  :Bave:

----------


## Strife

Bonjour,
Comme demandé par certains sur Steam, voici un petit retour sur *Woolfe - The Red Hood Diaries*. Le jeu en lui même est un beat'em all classique, un bouton pour un coup lourd, un pour le léger, un pour le saut et un autre pour la roulade. Au fur et à mesure du jeu on débloque des "pouvoirs" qui permettent de donner des coups plus ou moins utiles en fonction des ennemis. En même temps ça permet aussi d'enclencher un espèce de bullet time bien pratique dans certains moments très plate-forme et comme on a une hit-box un peu foireuse parfois (le niveau de la forêt à des passages de xxxx).
Sinon le jeu en lui même est joli, on commence dans un univers un peu steampunk pour passer après dans la forêt magique. L'histoire est un mélange de différent compte comme c'est la mode en ce moment (1er boss le joueur de flute). 
Vous passerez un bon moment et ragerez parfois, 6/10 si vous voulez une note, 7 si vous n'êtes pas difficile.

----------


## Catel

Merci  ::):

----------


## Strife

Je vais mettre un bémol à ce retour: Je viens de regardé les succès Steam et j'ai peur d'être arrivé à la fin en 3H de jeu.

----------


## sissi

*Call of Juarez : Gunslinger*


C'est mignon tout plein certes, les musiques sont pas mal dans le ton western, le jeu se permet d'être nerveux par moment. 
Mais.
Mais, pourquoi avoir choisi cette saloperie de regen auto et d'écran rouge qui ôte trop souvent l’impossibilité de faire des attaques suicides et qu'en plus les ennemis sont omniscient, ils visent très bien et savent constamment où le joueur est ? Donc, on se contente de tuer deux trois péquins idiots de derrière un abri pour monter sa jauge de bullet time tout en se couvrant tout le temps pour remonter sa vie. Et quand on se décide de monter au cac avec un fusil, on se fait pourrir littéralement la gueule si on n'a pas le bullet time en réserve. C'est nerveux mais encadré. Le joueur meurt en trois-quatre tirs de suite mais est capable d'en encaisser 500 si il se couvre de temps en temps. Dieu que je haïs ce système.

----------


## Haraban

> Ramenez vos culs sur le groupe CanardPC  Et pour les nouveaux, jetez un œil au premier post : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/48...%A9n%C3%A9rale.


Je vais déjà faire quelques parties contre l'ordi  :^_^:  .
C'est vraiment différent de ce que j'ai connu avec Total Annihilation. Ici on va très vite, faut pas merder son démarrage, on se prépare vachement avec d'attaquer. 
Avec TA on commençait pépère, ça durait des plombes, ça se fightait en permanence sur des lignes de fronts assez balèzes. y'avait quasiment zéro management de troupes à part envoyé nos pâtés de robot d'un point A à un point B...
Comme c'est resté très encré en moi, ce modèle TA, c'est toute une gymnastique à réapprendre pour le coup.

----------


## Yakaaa

Je suis sur *Hotline Miami 2*, et j'en ai marre du clavier. J'ai toujours trouvé que se déplacer avec du binaire total, sur un truc non ergonomique (pour du jeu j'entends) était une aberration, alors qu'on dispose de sticks spécialement adaptés pour. Bien évidemment pour certains types de jeu qui demande moult raccourcis le clavier est un périphérique très bon. Et bien évidemment, la visée à la souris est incomparablement meilleure que celle au stick. Du coup, à force de me préparer un syndrome du canal carpien en me crispant sur ZQSD, je me suis enfin décidé à adopter pour ce jeu un mode hybride : main de gauche sur la manette, pour les déplacements au stick, une gâchette pour la caméra et l'autre bouton de tranche pour les finish au sol ; main droite sur la souris, pour toute la partie visée et action. J'ai juste rebindé une des touches de ma souris sur "R", vu le nombre de fois qu'il faut l'utiliser pour relancer les niveaux. Et bien j'aurais dû m'y mettre plus tôt, c'est incomparablement plus agréable de cette manière.

Je sais qu'il existe quelques périphériques étranges sur le marché pour palier à ce genre de problèmes, mais dans tous les cas il manque de boutons pour la plupart des jeux. Mais là, pour Hotline Miami, il y a peu d'actions, la solution hybride est donc fonctionnelle. Pour les jeux à la première personne, ZQSD me dérange moins, les changements de direction étant liés à la vue, donc à la souris.

Quant au jeu en lui-même, il est très bon. Pas de révolutions après Hotline Miami premier du nom, plus le même coup de pied au cul, forcément, mais toujours aussi bestial et addictif.

----------


## Zerger

> Je vais déjà faire quelques parties contre l'ordi  .
> C'est vraiment différent de ce que j'ai connu avec Total Annihilation. Ici on va très vite, faut pas merder son démarrage, on se prépare vachement avec d'attaquer. 
> Avec TA on commençait pépère, ça durait des plombes, ça se fightait en permanence sur des lignes de fronts assez balèzes. y'avait quasiment zéro management de troupes à part envoyé nos pâtés de robot d'un point A à un point B...
> Comme c'est resté très encré en moi, ce modèle TA, c'est toute une gymnastique à réapprendre pour le coup.


Ca m'a fait exactement la meme chose quand je suis passé d'Age of Empire II a Broodwar

Mais hesite pas a passer quand meme, on peut se lancer des parties contre l'ordi et t'apprendre deux trois trucs utiles pour bien débuter

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vais déjà faire quelques parties contre l'ordi  .
> C'est vraiment différent de ce que j'ai connu avec Total Annihilation. Ici on va très vite, faut pas merder son démarrage, on se prépare vachement avec d'attaquer. 
> Avec TA on commençait pépère, ça durait des plombes, ça se fightait en permanence sur des lignes de fronts assez balèzes. y'avait quasiment zéro management de troupes à part envoyé nos pâtés de robot d'un point A à un point B...
> Comme c'est resté très encré en moi, ce modèle TA, c'est toute une gymnastique à réapprendre pour le coup.


Comme dit Zerger, viens quand même. En plus en ce moment il y a pas mal de nouveaux. Jouer contre l’IA, à part pour faire une ou deux parties et découvrir toutes les unités, c’est le meilleur moyen de prendre un mauvais départ !

----------


## poulpator

Ce qui est beau avec la communauté sc2 de cpc c'est qu'elle est toujours là, prête à répandre la bonne parole qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis sur *Hotline Miami 2*, et j'en ai marre du clavier. J'ai toujours trouvé que se déplacer avec du binaire total, sur un truc non ergonomique (pour du jeu j'entends) était une aberration, alors qu'on dispose de sticks spécialement adaptés pour. Bien évidemment pour certains types de jeu qui demande moult raccourcis le clavier est un périphérique très bon. Et bien évidemment, la visée à la souris est incomparablement meilleure que celle au stick. Du coup, à force de me préparer un syndrome du canal carpien en me crispant sur ZQSD, je me suis enfin décidé à adopter pour ce jeu un mode hybride : main de gauche sur la manette, pour les déplacements au stick, une gâchette pour la caméra et l'autre bouton de tranche pour les finish au sol ; main droite sur la souris, pour toute la partie visée et action. J'ai juste rebindé une des touches de ma souris sur "R", vu le nombre de fois qu'il faut l'utiliser pour relancer les niveaux. Et bien j'aurais dû m'y mettre plus tôt, c'est incomparablement plus agréable de cette manière.
> 
> Je sais qu'il existe quelques périphériques étranges sur le marché pour palier à ce genre de problèmes, mais dans tous les cas il manque de boutons pour la plupart des jeux. Mais là, pour Hotline Miami, il y a peu d'actions, la solution hybride est donc fonctionnelle. Pour les jeux à la première personne, ZQSD me dérange moins, les changements de direction étant liés à la vue, donc à la souris.
> 
> Quant au jeu en lui-même, il est très bon. Pas de révolutions après Hotline Miami premier du nom, plus le même coup de pied au cul, forcément, mais toujours aussi bestial et addictif.


 Je trouve que pour un top down shooter, l'avantage de la souris est moindre, voire inexistant.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais enfin, HM2 est assez different de HM1, les mecs sont beaucoup plus reactifs et il faut souvent tirer de plus loin. Pour le coup, viser avec la souris c'est pas du luxe

----------


## jlm76

*Defense Grid 2*

Les towers defenses me font chier, sauf UN seul : la série Defense Grid.
C'est difficile d'expliquer pourquoi, mais la réalisation y est surement pour quelque chose.
C'est propre, c'est fluide, c'est limpide, et surtout c'est de l'hypnose pure et dure.
Quand on lance une partie, plus rien n'existe sauf ces aliens qu'il faut arrêter coute que coute avant qu'ils ne s'emparent de nos précieux noyaux.

le 2 est strictement identique au 1, sauf que l'unité de tir anti-aérienne s'est transformée en unité de tir sol-sol à longue distance (les aliens volants n'existent plus). Cette nouvelle tourelle est chère mais diablement efficace (trop ?)
Du coup le jeu me semble facile (je joue en normal, faudra que je re-essaye en difficile).

J'ai fini le 1 et tous les add-on, le 2 est tout aussi excellent. 
Comme un bon cognac, il faut déguster avec modération. Je m'impose une ou deux missions maximum par session de jeu afin de faire durer le plaisir  :;):

----------


## Yakaaa

> Je trouve que pour un top down shooter, l'avantage de la souris est moindre, voire inexistant.


 Moindre qu'à la première personne, c'est très possible. Mais pas inexistant, je trouve. J'ai essayé la manette seule ainsi que le combo manette/souris et j'ai tout de même trouvé bien plus précis et agréable le jeu avec la souris pour viser. C'est évident que la manette est totalement éligible pour ce jeu, pas forcément le périphérique que je conseille en priorité tout de même (et je suis un gros habitué des consoles pourtant).
Du coup avec ce mélange stick+souris je redécouvre cet *Hotline Miami 2* que je suis en train de faire, et j'en ferai sûrement de même avec le premier, qui à mon avis se laissera facilement jouer même en ayant fini son successeur.

----------


## schouffy

*Arma 2*
Le jeu avec des contrôles tellement réalistes que passer une porte est un calvaire. Et j'ai aussi essayé *DayZ*, le jeu de survie réaliste où les zombies passent à travers les murs. Je vais pas faire long feu je pense, c'est sûrement bien avec des potes et des micros, mais comme j'ai ni l'un ni l'autre ça m'emmerde bien.

*Running With Rifles*
Excellent par courtes sessions multi, jusqu'au rage quit parce que je suis nul.

*Vampire Bloodlines*
Commencé il y a 10 ans, arrêté pour cause de bug, je le relance avec 10 ans de patchs. Et je me régale. J'en suis encore qu'à Santa Monica, mais ça reste ZE jeu de vampire, et je dis pas ça que par nostalgie.

----------


## Safo

AC Black Flag après avoir terminer Rogue ce week end.
A moi les eaux des caraibes!
Premiers AC qui me branchent suffisament pour passer du bon temps dessus. Ca reste du made in Ubi Soft dans toute sa splendeur mais du reste, c'est loin d'etre désagréable.
Ceci dit, enchainer sur celui-ci après Rogue me fais un peu peur; est-ce que ca ne va pas etre l'indigestion avec trop de "more of the same"? 




> *Vampire Bloodlines*
> Commencé il y a 10 ans, arrêté pour cause de bug, je le relance avec 10 ans de patchs. Et je me régale. J'en suis encore qu'à Santa Monica, mais ça reste ZE jeu de vampire, et je dis pas ça que par nostalgie.


On pourrait caller le jpeg de Deus Ex qui va bien transposer pour VTMB ... "everytime you mention it, someone will reinstal it". Ou quelque chose approchant.
bref, ca me donne envie de me mettre dessus  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

A ça :



C'est vachement sympa, même si je suis une sombre merde. (Je bloque genre à la 3ème course, contre le mec en Lancer Evo  :tired:  )

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est vachement sympa


 Tu fais bien de le préciser, parce que c'est pas évident du tout avec la vidéo.  ::O:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu fais bien de le préciser, parce que c'est pas évident du tout avec la vidéo.


J'imagine, c'est un jeu de drift super arcade, et la vidéo est un peu molle.

Celle ci est mieux : , mais bon ça reste un truc de japonais. (D'ailleurs je viens de me commander Ridge Racer 7, j'ai craqué)

A noté, un des rares cas de jeu meilleur que l'anime/manga sur lequel il est basé.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, je sais pas, faudrait voir manette en main mais la façon qu'a la voiture de brusquement pivoter sur elle même en début de dérapage, ça me donne vraiment pas envie.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais, je sais pas, faudrait voir manette en main mais la façon qu'a la voiture de brusquement pivoter sur elle même en début de dérapage, ça me donne vraiment pas envie.


Ah bah c'est justement tout le truc, tu relâches l'accélérateur et tu balances la voiture comme un jouet, c'est très marrant, mais...surprenant, au début. C'est forcément beaucoup mieux en salle d'arcade, mais bon en France...

----------


## Haraban

Ça me rappelle les dérapages de Screamer.

----------


## FrousT

> *Defense Grid 2*
> 
> Les towers defenses me font chier, sauf UN seul : la série Defense Grid.


Yep, très bon Tower defenses, juste les dialoguqes qui à la fin me rende fou (qui sont désactivables heuresement) et faut rapidement passer le jeu en moyen ou difficile, sinon on se balade je trouve.

Et je sais pas s'il y a plus ou moins de map que dans le 1 ?  :Emo:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ça me rappelle les dérapages de Screamer.


Y a de ça aussi, c'est plus proche de Ridge Racer, mais c'est le même genre ouais.

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Grim Fandago : Remastered_
Tout a été dit sur la qualité de son univers, son humour, son écriture, ses personnages, sa direction artistique. Pas la peine d'y revenir.

Par contre, étonnamment, j'ai lu peu de chose sur le travail d'adaptation et le gameplay. Tout au plus on salut la possibilité de faire le jeu entièrement à la souris et on fait remarquer que, quand même, certaines énigmes sont un peu alambiquées.
Du coup je me permets de quand même faire remarquer qu'il s'agit d'un des remakes les plus pourris qui soient. OK il y a un travail, minime, sur les graphismes qui passent en HD. Mais le jeu ajoute la possibilité de jouer à la souris alors que le gameplay n'est absolument pas adapté. 

Problème principal : le personnage ne peut interagir avec les éléments du décors qu'en étant parfaitement en face d'eux (plus précisément en étant au point précis où le jeu considère que le personnage est en face d'eux). Cela a du sens dans le cas d'un maniement au clavier mais avec un curseur cela devient chiantissime. Quand on veut observer un objet, le personnage s'approche de cet objet avant de débiter ses lignes de dialogues. Quand le joueur veut interagir avec un objet qui n'est pas fait pour ça, le personnage s'approche de l'objet avant de lâcher sa ligne de dialogue.
Dans quelques situations on reste bloqué sans pouvoir revenir à l'écran précédent avec la souris ce qui oblige à repasser au clavier. Le personnage interrompt son mouvement à chaque changement d'écran...

Ajoutons à cela que les développeurs n'ont ajouté aucun autre élément de gameplay. Passe encore sur l'absence de fonction permettant de mettre en surbrillance les éléments interactifs (le jeu n'est pas passé sur une logique de pixel-hunting).
Mais pourquoi avoir gardé cet inventaire insupportable ? Pourquoi avoir conservé les limites inutiles à l'utilisation des objets (qui -contrairement au récent Zack et Wiki- n'apportent rien aux énigmes) ?

Ajoutons qu'au vu des énigmes du jeu on comprend la (relative) mort du jeu d'aventure qui a suivi. Les énigmes sont d'un pénible, elles sont mal écrites, reposent sur des ressorts chiants (exemple : le personnage qui réapparait après que le joueur ait fait une action sans aucun rapport, l'obligation de faire comprendre au personnage un truc que le joueur avait déjà compris depuis des lustres pour débloquer une option de dialogue avec un PNJ).
Quand on a vu l'excellence des énigmes de certains Daedelic ou des jeux Amanita Games revenir à "l'âge d'or du PnC LucasArt" c'est un peu comme se repasser Xena la Guerrière après avoir vu le Seigneur des Anneaux quand même...désolé pour notre nostalgie.

Alors bon le jeu mérite le détour pour son univers mais il ferait presque un meilleur film interactif qu'il fait un bon PnC. Surtout au regard de l'adaptation bâclée comme rarement.

----------


## schouffy

> _Grim Fandago : Remastered_


Merci pour ton retour, je me tâte à le faire et j'hésite un peu..
Petite question : Est-il en français, les doublages sont-ils bons ? Peut-on le finir en FR, ou il y a des erreurs de trad comme dans tant d'autres jeux qui rendent impossible la compréhension de certaines énigmes ?

----------


## Supergounou

Français, oui, les doublages sont excellents, pas d'erreur de trad il me semble mais c'est pas pour ça que tu vas pas galérer sur certaines énigmes complètement abusées/absurdes.

----------


## Theodurin

Un p'tit *Company of Heroes 2*, toujours. (Je viens d'effacer d'un vieux disque dur le dossier d'installatio de *Company of Heroes online* : R.I.P. , c'était pourtant sympa).
*South Park : the Stick of Truth* suit son p'tit bonhomme de chemin (un peu facile en normal ?). Parce qu'il faut du serious gaming.
Un peu de *PAYDAY 2* : le concept me paraissait génial sur le papier, mais j'ai pourtant du mal à accrocher. Faut dire que je joue en random, et qu'une tem sur mumble doit rendre les choses plus fun.
Et *L.A. Noire*, que j'ai du mal à faire avancer. A bit boring, mais à doses homéopatiques, ça passe. Mention bien (très bien ?) aux rendu des expressions du visage pendant les dialogues.

----------


## Zerger

South Park, meme en hard, ca reste du QTE avec un peu de JRPG en poudre

----------


## Theodurin

Voire du point & click. Mais question fan service, c'est vraiment complet. Un petit break de cinq minutes dans le jeu pour lire toutes les descriptions des objets inutiles...  ::):

----------


## Catel

> Petite question : Est-il en français, les doublages sont-ils bons ? Peut-on le finir en FR, ou il y a des erreurs de trad comme dans tant d'autres jeux qui rendent impossible la compréhension de certaines énigmes ?


Il y en a encore qui ne savent pas en 2015  ::huh:: 

Oui il y a la VF et la VF c'est CA.

----------


## jlm76

> Et je sais pas s'il y a plus ou moins de map que dans le 1 ?


A peu près pareil je dirais.
Par contre le 1 a des add-on vraiment excellent. Par exemple l'excellent "You Monster!" où les règles changent brusquement en cours de jeu.

----------


## schouffy

> Français, oui, les doublages sont excellents, pas d'erreur de trad il me semble mais c'est pas pour ça que tu vas pas galérer sur certaines énigmes complètement abusées/absurdes.


Merci. Parfois les énigmes paraissent abusées ou absurdes justement à cause des trad.. Si c'est pas le cas ici tant mieux.
Je me le ferai sûrement mais je suis pas pressé.. Les seuls retours que j'ai vu (non presse) sont pas folichons.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Thief (le reboot).
Pour le moment il est supérieur à Dishonored sur un point : la sélection de la difficulté.
On a une dizaine de points à choisir qui permettent de se faire un challenge au petits oignons, et apparemment vraiment très corsé aux réglages max.

Problème : c'est fait à l'arrache.
Il y a une option qui permet de limiter les sauvegardes. Quand tu échoues (le joueur sélectionne lui même les conditions d’échec (se faire repérer, juste prendre des dégâts...)) tu peux revenir au début du niveau, voir même au début du jeu.
Moi je voulais prendre cette dernière option, mais faire que je puisse me faire repérer ou tout ce qu'on veut à envie. L'idée c'est que je doive absolument assumer mes choix.
Et là je viens de refaire 4 fois le putain de tutoriel, parce que pour ce niveau spécifiquement (du moins j'espère), quand tu te fais repérer ça considère ça comme un échec.

Genre ces génies auraient pas pu désactiver la sauvegarde unique juste pour le premier niveau, mais non, trop compliqué.
Du coup j'ai fini par repasser un cran en dessous, où ça me fait revenir en début de niveau "seulement", mais ça n'a rien changé pour ce cas précis.
Bon, ça m'a pris une heure pour passer ce putain de tuto, maintenant je vais vraiment pouvoir jouer...

En tout cas j'espère que l'idée sera retenue (et améliorée) pour Dishonored 2.

----------


## Percolator42

*Trackmania 2 canyon*
Agréablement surpris par le style de conduite, avec le drift dans les virages c'est bien sympa, j'essaie d'avoir toute les medailles d'or, j'en suis à la difficulté noir et c'est..vraiment dur  ::o:  
Il me reste 3 circuit je sais pas si j'aurais le courage ( et le niveau ::):  ) pour les avoirs!
Après 20 euros j'y ai trouver à peine chère juste pour un environnement. ::(:

----------


## Fannypugeat

En ce moment, bon et je le reconnais, depuis un bout de temps, je suis sur Crimzon clover ! Ça me défoule j'adore !

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, et je suis tjr aussi bidon a ce jeu, meme en mode novice  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci. Parfois les énigmes paraissent abusées ou absurdes justement à cause des trad.. Si c'est pas le cas ici tant mieux.
> Je me le ferai sûrement mais je suis pas pressé.. Les seuls retours que j'ai vu (non presse) sont pas folichons.


Attention, le jeu est génial, surtout si tu n'as jamais joué à l'original! Son plus gros défaut c'est justement certaines énigmes complètement folles, mais le reste c'est du bonheur.

----------


## Zerger

Il me tente bien Grim Fandango mais c'est le prix qui me rebute un peu, je vais attendre les soldes

----------


## Arachnyd

Je me suis attaqué à *Ico&Shadow of the colossus HD*.

N'ayant pas eu de PS2, et ayant une PS3, je me suis dit pourquoi pas, j'en ai toujours entendu des retours très positifs.

Et bah putain  ::O: .

Je saurai même pas par où commencer tellement ce jeu me provoque des orgasmes. Des années que j'ai pas autant pris mon pied sur un jeu solo.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai commencé Murdered Souls Suspect, mais je crois qu'il va pas faire long feu.

Je vais pas faire le surpris, je m'attendais plus ou moins à ce que j'ai eu, un truc dans la veine d'un point & click où il faut tout fouiller et essayer des combinaisons au pif pour progresser.
Peut-être qu'un jour ils se décideront à faire un vrai jeu d’enquête avec un gameplay intéressant au lieu de se contenter de gimmicks à peine exploités (là le héros est un fantôme qui peut traverser les murs et lire les pensés).

Je vais continuer un peu histoire de dire, mais sauf très bonne surprise il est condamné à rejoindre Thief, son pote de bundle (bundle qui s'est avéré être bien pourri).

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ouais, je sais pas, faudrait voir manette en main mais la façon qu'a la voiture de brusquement pivoter sur elle même en début de dérapage, ça me donne vraiment pas envie.


Exactement, zéro transfert de masse, pas de suspensions qui travaillent, pas d'inscription progressive du véhicule en survirage... ça sent l'absence totale de feeling. (c'est con parce que j'avais adoré le manga papier).
Remarque, le transfert de masse y est, dans le manga... donc non, le jeu n'est pas meilleur que le support d'origine.






---------- Post added at 11h48 ---------- Previous post was at 11h25 ----------




> Il me tente bien Grim Fandango mais c'est le prix qui me rebute un peu, je vais attendre les soldes


La même plus un gros doute sur la qualité du portage (toujours un parfum de foutage de gueule...).
A l'époque je surmontais les énigmes avec la "soluce" mais la maniabilité n'était déjà par top et surtout, le jeu plantait sur mon Pentium 800 Mhz sous Windows 98 donc j'ai dû arrêter rapidement.
Bref à 5€ ça s'envisage.

----------


## Zerger

> La même plus un gros doute sur la qualité du portage (toujours un parfum de foutage de gueule...).
> A l'époque je surmontais les énigmes avec la "soluce" mais la maniabilité n'était déjà par top et surtout, le jeu plantait sur mon Pentium 800 Mhz sous Windows 98 donc j'ai dû arrêter rapidement.
> Bref à 5€ ça s'envisage.


Selon le test CPC (parce que je lis desormais CPC  :Cigare: ), le portage est bon. Il me semble que le seul point noir soit justement des enigmes vraiment pas simples ni logiques, mais ca me fait pas peur !
Pareil, 5euros = instabuy
Faudrait qu'on puisse mettre des ordres d'achat sur Steam, un peu comme pour les actions en bourse  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Quand je vois la gueule de ma wishlist, jsuis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée... Plus globalement, aujourd'hui on te retape à la truelle un vieux truc qui avait marché, et on te le refourgue à 20€, ça commence à bien faire, ça me gave. A chaque fois c'est d'abord le prix puis la qualité du travail qui me débectent. Là, je me tâte sur Homeworld, mais pareil, quand il sera à 7/8€ maxi, pas à 32€ sur Steam  (8€ la B.O., on rêve). D'autant que par la suite, on apprend que la remasterisation / HDisation/truellisation a fait sauter la VF qui existait, ou un chapitre, ou faite à partir d'une version censurée, ou autre conneries évitables.

----------


## Supergounou

> Plus globalement, aujourd'hui on te retape à la truelle un vieux truc qui avait *pas* marché,


Le succès du jeu s'est fait bien sur le tard, une fois que la version CD était devenue introuvable. Pour le prix, on est tout à fait d'accord.

----------


## schouffy

> Selon le test CPC (parce que je lis desormais CPC )


Gros HS : tu fais quoi des magazines une fois lus ?



> Pareil, 5euros = instabuy
> Faudrait qu'on puisse mettre des ordres d'achat sur Steam, un peu comme pour les actions en bourse


isthereanydeal.com marche pas mal non ?

---------- Post added at 12h49 ---------- Previous post was at 12h47 ----------




> Quand je vois la gueule de ma wishlist, jsuis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée... Plus globalement, aujourd'hui on te retape à la truelle un vieux truc qui avait marché, et on te le refourgue à 20€, ça commence à bien faire, ça me gave. A chaque fois c'est d'abord le prix puis la qualité du travail qui me débectent. Là, je me tâte sur Homeworld, mais pareil, quand il sera à 7/8€ maxi, pas à 32€ sur Steam  (8€ la B.O., on rêve). D'autant que par la suite, on apprend que la remasterisation / HDisation/truellisation a fait sauter la VF qui existait, ou un chapitre, ou faite à partir d'une version censurée, ou autre conneries évitables.


TAF d'accord, je pense d'ailleurs que Homeworld va pas rester longtemps à 30€.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Selon le test CPC (parce que je lis desormais CPC ), le portage est bon. Il me semble que le seul point noir soit justement des enigmes vraiment pas simples ni logiques, mais ca me fait pas peur !
> Pareil, 5euros = instabuy


J'apprécie d'habitude beaucoup les tests de Maria Kalash, notamment sur les PnC, mais pour le coup je trouve qu'il s'agit vraiment d'un très très mauvais portage (je détaille un peu plus haut). Il y a une myopie généralisée de la presse vis à vis des PnC LucasArt qui restent certes de jeux qui méritent d'être fait mais qui son loin d'être ce qu'on peut trouver de mieux dans le genre aujourd'hui (je ne conseillerai certainement pas ces jeux à quelqu'un qui veut découvrir le PnC).

Pas mal de développeurs sont critiqués avec virulence pour leurs remakes un peu paresseux (par exemple Capcom) mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'indulgence pour un portage aussi bâclé que Grim Fandago qui souffre de problèmes d'ergonomie presque rédhibitoires.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Exactement, zéro transfert de masse, pas de suspensions qui travaillent, pas d'inscription progressive du véhicule en survirage... ça sent l'absence totale de feeling. (c'est con parce que j'avais adoré le manga papier).
> Remarque, le transfert de masse y est, dans le manga... donc non, le jeu n'est pas meilleur que le support d'origine.


Bah forcément c'est un gros jeu d'arcade au départ, bats les couilles de ses détails, c'est plus proche de Ridge Racer.

Et je dis que c'est mieux que le support d'origine parce que le jeu est sympa, alors que le manga est une purge.  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

L'anime ne doit pas être terrible. Le film était correct. Les bouquins étaient sympas. Le jeu, là, vu comme la voiture tourne tout d'un coup, ça fait peur.
Après on peut aimer la conduite arcade, mais l'impression de drifter sur le fil du rasoir vient avec tous ces détails (voiture qui s'affaisse, pneus qui crissent dans les aigus, angle progressif de braquage, perte d'adhérence, glissade contrôlée,...).

----------


## Zerger

> Quand je vois la gueule de ma wishlist, jsuis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée... Plus globalement, aujourd'hui on te retape à la truelle un vieux truc qui avait marché, et on te le refourgue à 20€, ça commence à bien faire, ça me gave. A chaque fois c'est d'abord le prix puis la qualité du travail qui me débectent. Là, je me tâte sur Homeworld, mais pareil, quand il sera à 7/8€ maxi, pas à 32€ sur Steam  (8€ la B.O., on rêve). D'autant que par la suite, on apprend que la remasterisation / HDisation/truellisation a fait sauter la VF qui existait, ou un chapitre, ou faite à partir d'une version censurée, ou autre conneries évitables.


On est bien d'accord

---------- Post added at 15h27 ---------- Previous post was at 15h26 ----------




> Gros HS : tu fais quoi des magazines une fois lus ?


C'est justement la question que je suis en train de me poser  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 15h31 ---------- Previous post was at 15h27 ----------




> je détaille un peu plus haut


Ouais, j'avais lu un peu trop en diagonale la premiere fois. Effectivement ca me refroidi un peu, meme si j'aimerais quand meme bien y jouer au moins pour la renommee du jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai commencé Murdered Souls Suspect, mais je crois qu'il va pas faire long feu.


L'ambiance et le scenario sont sympas, le reste est très moyen. Du coup si tu n'accroches pas un minimum à ces deux premiers points, tu perdras ton temps en continuant. 
Les mécaniques de gameplay ne se renouvellent absolument pas, ça reste du "pseudo-enquête->pseudo-infiltration->marche à pied jusqu'au prochain objectif" jusqu'à la fin.

Après c'est un jeu très court, j'ai mis un peu plus de 6h pour le finir en traînant un peu.

----------


## Catel

> Le succès du jeu s'est fait bien sur le tard, une fois que la version CD était devenue introuvable. Pour le prix, on est tout à fait d'accord.


Grim est sorti en gamme budget puis en 2003 dans une compile.





Ces deux versions se sont ensuite écoulées en occasion.

Il a vraiment fallu attendre ces toutes dernières années pour qu'il ne soit plus sur le marché. A l'époque de la compile, il était déjà un "classique" comme Sam & Max.

----------


## DistoCake

*Dungeon Fighters Online*

Quand j'ai vu que j'avais l'occasion de enfin y jouer, j'ai de suite sauté  ::love:: 
Sincèrement, j'aurais jamais imaginé un jour pouvoir mettre les mains sur ce mmo que j'avais pourtant tant attendu par le passé  :Emo: 


Je suis plein de joie et le jeu est encore meilleur que ce à quoi je m'attendais  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

> Grim est sorti en gamme budget puis en 2003 dans une compile.
> 
> http://pmcdn.priceminister.com/photo/636489.jpg
> 
> http://pmcdn.priceminister.com/photo/39380330.jpg
> 
> Ces deux versions se sont ensuite écoulées en occasion.
> 
> Il a vraiment fallu attendre ces toutes dernières années pour qu'il ne soit plus sur le marché. A l'époque de la compile, il était déjà un "classique" comme Sam & Max.


Ah ok, je ne savais point, merci pour ces précisions. C'est bizarre, je suis passé complètement à côté de cette compil, mais bon faut dire que j'en ai une autre qui incorpore bien plus de jeux, dont MI1&2, Maniac Mansion, Zak McKracken etc... mais pas Grim Fandango...

----------


## Catel

J'ai la compile  ::P:  Elle a dû rester quelques années dans les rayons des magasins d'ailleurs.

----------


## Cotopaxi

*Remember Me*, après avoir lu les bouquins de M. Damasio, c'est très très sympa, j'aime beaucoup l'univers. Mais Pillars of Eternity sort dans 2h donc je vais sans doute mettre Remember Me de côté...  ::cry:: 

2h !!!  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

Pour moi grim fandango est le seul intrus de la 2em image

----------


## FrousT

> *Remember Me*, après avoir lu les bouquins de M. Damasio, c'est très très sympa, j'aime beaucoup l'univers. Mais Pillars of Eternity sort dans 2h donc je vais sans doute mettre Remember Me de côté... 
> 
> 2h !!!


D'un autre côté en 2h tu peux finir Remember me  ::ninja::  J'exagère juste un peu  ::ninja::  
Mais le jeu est super, dommage qu'il est autant de défaut...

----------


## Cotopaxi

> D'un autre côté en 2h tu peux finir Remember me  J'exagère juste un peu  
> Mais le jeu est super, dommage qu'il est autant de défaut...


Le temps de dl, ça mettra laaargement plus de 2h dans ma campagne donc je le finirai ptet en fait.  ::P: 
Pour l'instant, pas de défauts de mon côté, l'histoire est top, les combos de coups très bien pensés, certes on a aucune liberté mais ça me dérange pas.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour moi grim fandango est le seul intrus de la 2em image


En bien ou en mal? Parce si c'est en mal, y a quand même Monkey Island 4 dedans. Que j'aime bien, mais qui fait un peu tâche dans la série.

----------


## Catel

The Dig a son lot de détracteurs aussi. Mais MI4 est le pire. Pourtant je l'ai fini 2 voire 3 fois, mais je n'en garde pas un bon souvenir.

----------


## Haraban

Bon, ils sont où les acheteurs day one de Pillars? Ils ont quelque chose à nous dire? Parce que je me tâte durement là...

----------


## Cotopaxi

Y a un topic sur Pillars, un gros topic...

----------


## Haraban

Faudra-t-il que je trie les posts un par un sur 150 pages, pages qui auront été ensevelies sous des shitstorms successives qui ne parleront que de points marginaux du jeu? Dois-je m'attendre à me poser des questions métaphysiques comme "qu'est-ce que le RPG" et "quel est la place des gnomes dans l'imaginaire collectif"? 
Parce que tout ce que je veux c'est un petit avis en deux lignes avec "pouce vert" ou "pouce rouges" après je pondère selon la personne qui le dit et le tour est joué...  ::unsure::

----------


## raaaahman

Je suis tombé dans *Anno 1404*, ce jeu est dément, il vole ma vie petit à petit. Je dois être à + de 15h dans ma première partie et j'ai toujours des trucs à faire dans tous les sens. Et puis j'ai même pas encore testé le mod IAAM!  ::o:

----------


## Koma

> Faudra-t-il que je trie les posts un par un sur 150 pages, pages qui auront été ensevelies sous des shitstorms successives qui ne parleront que de points marginaux du jeu? Dois-je m'attendre à me poser des questions métaphysiques comme "qu'est-ce que le RPG" et "quel est la place des gnomes dans l'imaginaire collectif"? 
> Parce que tout ce que je veux c'est un petit avis en deux lignes avec "pouce vert" ou "pouce rouges" après je pondère selon la personne qui le dit et le tour est joué...


Tu attends la critique par CPC  :;):

----------


## pipoop

> En bien ou en mal? Parce si c'est en mal, y a quand même Monkey Island 4 dedans. Que j'aime bien, mais qui fait un peu tâche dans la série.


En mal!Finalement avec grim fandango ils ce battent la place c’est vrai
Dans le style qui fait tache on as aussi le dernier par épisode la...avec sa main maudite qui était une purge.




> Bon, ils sont où les acheteurs day one de Pillars? Ils ont quelque chose à nous dire? Parce que je me tâte durement là...


Alors les acheteurs ils sont dessus ou au boulot donc...
Mais la comme ça je te dirais: le doigt que tu veux mais vert

----------


## Zerger

Oh non je l'ai trouve vraiment sympa Monkey Island 5, clairement mon prefere avec le 3.
Les enigmes sont bien dosees, l'humour est toujours la et l'univers est vraiment sympa.
Je le recommande a ceux qui veulent decouvrir les Monkey Island sans vouloir forcement se faire toute la serie

----------


## Koma

*Resident Evil 5* patché en steamworks.

Ca marche enfin. C'est cool. Par contre ils auraient pu, quitte à patcher le jeu, aller jusqu'au bout des choses. Les rebinds de touches ne suivent pas à l'écran durant les actions contextuelles ou les QTE donc on a toujours W ou Q à la place de Z ou A, 

Surtout, le jeu commence à accuser son âge visuellement. Si la DA est toujours belle et la 3D impressionnante pour l'époque, les textures baveuses surtout en intérieur commencent à accuser le coup, et j'ai l'impression que le post FX marche moins bien sur PC : le blur en arrière plan pour cacher le LOD, les contours très marqués de certains items dans le décor (on dirait du cell shading parfois), les éclairages qui manquent de dynamisme...

Les contrôles C/S sont cool et hyper réactifs (donc quand on a déjà fait le jeu plusieurs fois on peut enchainer de manière plus rapide et nerveuse) mais ils ont retiré les lasers des armes pour les remplacer par un viseur hideux et pixellisé (par contre le partenaire conserve le sien).

Je suis un peu décu qu'ils n'aient pas plus passé un coup de polish que ça. Tout ce que qui a été mis à jour, c'est uniquement le DRM, les copyrights MAJ à 2015 dans le menu principal, et un DLC qui ne vaut absolument pas ses 15 euros (tandis que pour Dead Rising 2, ils ont rajouté les packs de DLC items payants dont tout le monde se fout alors que pour 15 euros ils auraient pu sortir un bundle "Double Case" comme pour les Lost chapters de RE5).

Ils auraient aussi pu retravailler un peu l'IA toujours bête à manger du foin qui nous accompagne, et qui n'est toujours pas foutue de gérer ses mun ou ses herbes vertes, et qui reste comme une conne à attendre quand on lui dit d'aller activer un bouton, même si le boss débarque devant son nez (oui, je suis au premier passage avec Ouroboros et cette teubée de Sheva n'arrive pas à activer le four sans se mettre dans le chemin du monstre, donc ça fait 10 minutes que je suis bloqué sur cette séquence à la con résolue en 2-2 quand on joue en coop).

Rien à redire sur le jeu de base, tout le monde doit le connaître, et il reste un TPS action/horreur plutôt cool la première fois, et qui se transforme en jeu nobrain qu'on ressort quand on veut boucher une soirée ou une aprem et durant laquelle on sait pas quoi faire d'autre.

Ah si, dernier foutage de gueule de Capcom, ils n'ont pas pour autant rétabli le split screen disparu de la version PC.
edit : au moins, il existe un mod, mais obsolète pour le moment depuis la MAJ.
Ca alors comme dans RER 2  ::ninja::

----------


## helldraco

> Faudra-t-il que je trie les posts un par un sur 150 pages, pages qui auront été ensevelies sous des shitstorms successives qui ne parleront que de points marginaux du jeu? Dois-je m'attendre à me poser des questions métaphysiques comme "qu'est-ce que le RPG" et "quel est la place des gnomes dans l'imaginaire collectif"? 
> Parce que tout ce que je veux c'est un petit avis en deux lignes avec "pouce vert" ou "pouce rouges" après je pondère selon la personne qui le dit et le tour est joué...


Y'a baston sur certaines choses, y'a des défauts que les tests ne relèvent pas, tout n'est pas parfait, c'est bien de la bonne mais pas forcément culte pour tout le monde.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai passé le weekend chez un pote, il me falait un jeu qui tourne dessus et j'ai des potes qui se sont mis à Hero of the Storm, alors pour les faire chier j'ai décidé de me mettre sur un autre MOBA en les incitants à me rejoindre.

C'est donc Shard of Wars, qui me tentait plus que la concurrence (pas bien dur) avec son univers non-heroic fantasy et son orientation un peu plus action, j'ai réussi à convaincre mes potes et on s'est plutôt bien marré.

Je découvre ce genre, je peux pas comparer avec la concurrence vu que c'est ma première expérience, mais c'est sympa, le chaînon manquant entre le jeu d'action et de stratégie.
Sur un STR, même après plus d'une dizaine d'heures (voir plusieurs dizaines d'heures) j'ai toujours l'impression de pas comprendre le jeu, de pas avoir une vue d'ensemble et de savoir pourquoi je me fais battre.
Là c'est pas le cas, on essaye de mettre des stratégies en place ensemble, la plupart finissent mal, mais on comprend comment on aurait pu s'y prendre, et puis on a eu quelques coups d'éclats avec des retournements de situation assez culottés, c'était pas mal.

Je pense que le jeu manque un peu de contenu par rapport à la concurrence, mais c'est encore en beta, c'est amené à s’étoffer, donc je pense qu'on va passer encore un peu de temps dessus.
Je lui mets 3 sandwich en or.

----------


## Aza

Je me suis fait 18 heures de *Pillars of Eternity* en 48 heures.... Ca m'était pas arrivé de passer autant de temps sur un jeu solo depuis Skyrim :D

----------


## Achille

Débuté aujourd'hui *Ironcast*, un Match3 à ambiance steampunk sur fond de guerre franco-anglaise à la fin du 19ième, avec des méchas et un soupçon de FTL pour les mécanismes  ::o: 
Je l'ai découvert suite aux revues de TotalBiscuit et de Etrigane, et ça s'annonce assez génial après deux heures passées dessus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d6hYSfWGkU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9y8Y8EquO8

Le jeu est en promo pour son lancement sur STEAM à 9.09 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/327670/

Edit : un topic vient d'être ouvert http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...-tour-par-tour.

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania:Blade of destiny*
Je relance une partie vu que mon groupe précédent est mort de froid comme un gros con:Pas capable de se payer le bateau pour contourner la zone donc j'ai été obligé de passer par le col de la montage en tenue de soubrette...Résultat:Couic...Bref, avec mon nouveau groupe, je me suis acheté des vêtements chauds et des sacs de couchage. Maintenant, je suis près pour affronter les cols de montages et l'hiver...Par contre, vu que j'ai tout claqué dans ça, je crains que je sois un peu limite pour les bestioles. Je me suis quand même acheter une pierre à aiguiser, c'est déjà ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faudra-t-il que je trie les posts un par un sur 150 pages, pages qui auront été ensevelies sous des shitstorms successives qui ne parleront que de points marginaux du jeu? Dois-je m'attendre à me poser des questions métaphysiques comme "qu'est-ce que le RPG" et "quel est la place des gnomes dans l'imaginaire collectif"? 
> Parce que tout ce que je veux c'est un petit avis en deux lignes avec "pouce vert" ou "pouce rouges" après je pondère selon la personne qui le dit et le tour est joué...


Mec, ça se mérite un jeu comme PoE, donc ouais tu te tapes le topic et puis c'est tout  :Cigare: 




Spoiler Alert! 


 Si t'aimes Baldur's Gate/Icewind Dale  ou Neverwinter Nights, tu peux foncer. Si t'as jamais joué à ce genre de jeux bah...Ca dépend si tu veux un Rpg orienté combats tactiques en temps réel pausable et que lire ne ter fait pas peur, et si t'es pas réfractaire à la High Fantasy, ça fera l'affaire.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Diablo 3 et DOA 5.* 

La subtilité. 

(Bon DOA est vraiment subtil si on fait un peu gaffe, mais PUTAIN les poses de victoires ou de défaites, et la possibilité de bouger la caméra dans ces moments là c'est tellement malsain.)

----------


## znokiss

Vivement les screens de Metaldestroyer sur le topic des screens.

----------


## Tchey

En jeu "fini" par Alpha Early truc, je joue à :

- Ironcast : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...-tour-par-tour
- Etherium : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...dans-la-bouche

----------


## Pierronamix

> Vivement les screens de Metaldestroyer sur le topic des screens.


Marrant, j'y ai pensé justement.

Je pense qu'à ce stade, faut qu'il fasse des gifs.

----------


## Rakanishu

> Débuté aujourd'hui *Ironcast*, un Match3 à ambiance steampunk sur fond de guerre franco-anglaise à la fin du 19ième, avec des méchas et un soupçon de FTL pour les mécanismes 
> Je l'ai découvert suite aux revues de TotalBiscuit et de Etrigane, et ça s'annonce assez génial après deux heures passées dessus.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d6hYSfWGkU
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9y8Y8EquO8
> 
> Le jeu est en promo pour son lancement sur STEAM à 9.09 €
> 
> ...


Wow les références, ça vend du rêve *_* Wishlist direct.

----------


## Dicsaw

> mais PUTAIN les poses de victoires ou de défaites, et la possibilité de bouger la caméra dans ces moments là c'est tellement malsain.


Avec les "humpfs han humpfs han" des combattantes. La classe intégrale.  :haha:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Avec les "humpfs han humpfs han" des combattantes. La classe intégrale.


Grave !

"Profite de ta défaite, chope ta quequette".

----------


## Supergounou

Je préfère pas imaginer en cas de victoire...

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pareil, tu vois la bonasse de l'adversaire prendre une pose lascive.

Quand t'y penses c'est peut-être un truc super réfléchi pour diminuer la frustration de la défaite.
Ils devraient aller plus loin et faire que ton perso soit toujours un gros montre dégueulasse façon Dark Souls, et en face une babe.

----------


## Pierronamix

Sans compter que si le combat était proche de l'eau, tes personnages sont mouillés. Sinon le combat était long, les personnages transpirent, et donc les t shirt...changent.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faudrait faire une étude sur les gens qui se pignolent devant des jeux vidéos alors qu'on a inventé Youporn pour simplifier la vie des branleurs/branleuses   :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Faudrait faire une étude sur les gens qui se pignolent devant des jeux vidéos alors qu'on a inventé Youporn pour simplifier la vie des branleurs/branleuses


Je me demande aussi comment fonctionnent ces gens. Comme avec Akiba's Trip et autre Criminal Girls.

----------


## pipoop

Des jeux sur Console portable en plus...
Je vais me tenir ENCORE PLUS éloigné des joueurs dans le RER/Metro

----------


## Dicsaw

> Akiba's Trip


J'ai lancé une recherche Google et euh...  ::wacko:: 

---------- Post added at 16h49 ---------- Previous post was at 16h48 ----------




> Criminal Girls.


Ah ben y'en a un autre.  ::lol::   ::wacko::

----------


## Pierronamix

Héhé. Du jeu de japonais. (Pour ça que c'est sur portable)

----------


## hisvin

Petite partie de *Neoscavenger* qui a été pas mal pour une fois. J'ai enfin atteint la "lueur" (en m'étant fait courser par des dogmans) et enfin avancé dans l'histoire. Tout cela pour mourir de soif quelques jours plus tard. 
J'arrive même pas à rager en voyant ça.  ::XD::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Bientôt fini *Might & Magic X Legacy*, j'attendais d'avoir un PC correct et un OS 64 bits pour y  jouer, parce que boudiou qu'il est à la ramasse techniquement. Je devenais fou de planter chaque heure.
Pour le reste j'aime beaucoup, je peux toujours trouver plein de détails qui mériteraient plus d'attentions, l'interface (surtout pour les sorts) est un peu pénible, un truc qui m'a toujours gêné dans cette série c'est que les héros marchent en ligne.

Mais j'arrive à faire abstraction de tout ça sans problème, car je retrouve le plaisir des JDR old school, le même effet que m'avait fait Grimrock, et les M&M sont assez différents pour être complémentaires.
J'aime les 2 styles.
Pour les M&M j'ai préféré ce Legacy aux épisodes 6 à 8 (pas fait le 9) pour son pur "case par case".

Je picore *Pillars of Eternity*, j'aimerais terminer Legacy avant de m'y plonger, je n'arrive pas à jouer à 2 JDR en même temps. Il arrive toujours un moment où j'en abandonne un. Donc je découvre PoE un petit peu pour me faire saliver, avant que ça ne devienne un emploi à plein temps.

Je joue aussi à *Payday 2*, je vais bientôt rejoindre les canards parce que tout seul on perd beaucoup de choses. Oui c'est pas forcément une bonne nouvelle pour les canards, mais c'est la vie.

----------


## Zerger

Je devrais poster ça dans le topic des confessions honteuses, mais je joue à *Everlasting Summer*  ::ninja:: 

On y incarne une grosse feignasse antipathique et agaçant à souhait, du coup dur dur de rentrer dans le personnage.
Les filles y sont mal dessinées, du coup du dur de rentrer dans le personnage (oui oui il y a une allusion vaseuse dans cette fin de phrase).
Il n'y a pas de passage olé-olé, du coup dur dur de...bref vous avez compris  :;): 


_Franchement... Autant nous demander de draguer Pyramid Head de Silent Hill II..._ 


Mais les musiques sont sympas et c'est gratuit, donc ca se laisse jouer

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (Blade of destiny):*Mon équipe est parée pour l'hiver, pour le combat, pour marcher correctement (avec de jolies bottes)...J'ai juste oublié d'acheter de la bouffe. Résultat, j'en suis réduit à faire le tour des tavernes pour faire de l'animation (dance, chants...et, euh, pickpocket.  ::ninja::  ) surtout que mon elfe est mauvais à la chasse.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Alien Isolation* avec l'oculus Rift DK1.

Bon ben c'est encore plus la claque que ce que je pensais. C'est vraiment hallucinant je me demande si je vais aller bien loin dans le jeu

----------


## schouffy

Il gère nativement ? ou y'a un mod ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

deux fichiers de configuration à modifier et la ligne de commande à modifier.

C'est aussi bluffant que le sdemos techniques faites spécifiquement pour l'oculus... et même le HUD est lisible sur le DK1

----------


## Sylvine

En fait les dev avaient commencé le travail dessus, mais n'ont pas entièrement fini, faute de temps ou d’intérêt.

----------


## schouffy

Cool je testerai ça, les input c'est comme HL2 en gros ? tu diriges ta tête avec l'oculus et la souris mais y'a une deadzone au centre de l'écran où bouger la souris ne déplace que le curseur et pas la vue ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Nope j'ai testé au pad pour le moment, et donc la vue et la visée ne sont pas dissociées (mais on peut peut etre le modifer)

et le rendu est beaucoup plus impressionant que HL2 (qui était ma référence)

----------


## pipoop

To the moon:
Bah c'est interrechiant
intéressant par l'histoire
mignon et tout
mais chiant parce qu’on fait majoritairement RIEN!

----------


## Zerger

Depuis le temps, c'est plus vraiment une surprise ca  :;):

----------


## pipoop

Je sais mais j'attendais un poil plus de truc...et puis j'ai un backlog olympique a vider, j'ai fini portal2 le weekend dernier

----------


## sebarnolds

> To the moon:
> Bah c'est interrechiant
> intéressant par l'histoire
> mignon et tout
> mais chiant parce qu’on fait majoritairement RIEN!


Je l'ai commencé hier et c'est quand même TRES lent. On a beaucoup de clics à faire pour pas grand chose j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Raaaaaaaaacer 7*

Putain comment ça tue.  ::wub:: 

J'ai été tellement fou de mépriser cette série pendant des années, ça glisse, ça va vite, les circuits sont fabuleux....Et cette atmosphère Arcade 90' so japonaise.  ::wub:: 



Je continue aussi DOA 5, c'est pas beaucoup plus beau que la version PS3 que j'avais avant, ils se sont pas foulés chez Tecmo. (J'aurais bien dit qu'ils se branlaient la nouille mais bon hein JMECOMPRENDS)

J'ai enfin réussi à finir le mode arcade en normal (avec Rig), bordel quand tu contres cette VIEILLE SALOPE de Pai sur son poke de P2D2.  :Bave: 

C'est marrant d'ailleurs comme des persos que je déteste dans VF5 sont tout autant détestable dans DOA.

----------


## doshu

> Je continue aussi DOA 5, c'est pas beaucoup plus beau que la version PS3 que j'avais avant, ils se sont pas foulés chez Tecmo. (J'aurais bien dit qu'ils se branlaient la nouille mais bon hein JMECOMPRENDS)


Si tu joues sur PC, c'est normal, ils ont porté la version PS3 et non pas PS4/XBox One. Une décision incompréhensible, aussi bien au niveau commercial que technologique (porter depuis une XBO devrait être bien plus aisé que depuis une PS3).

----------


## Pierronamix

> Si tu joues sur PC, c'est normal, ils ont porté la version PS3 et non pas PS4/XBox One. Une décision incompréhensible, aussi bien au niveau commercial que technologique (porter depuis une XBO devrait être bien plus aisé que depuis une PS3).


Non je joue sur naixtenaixtegen.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ridge Racer 7.... quand je vois le comportement de la voiture à 1:45, 2:35, même pour un jeu arcade, ça me blase d'emblée. Après, jsuis pas surpris, j'en avais un sur PsOne. Rage Racer je crois. D'ailleurs le circuit de ta vidéo en vient directement, ils se font pas chier les dévs, ils recyclent à peine... Je veux bien sur des simus, où il n'existe pas 18 tracés de Monza, du Nurburgring, .... mais sur un jeu où le circuit est totalement imaginé... ben c'est petit bras de faire rejouer le client à ce qu'il avait dans les précédents épisodes...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ridge Racer 7.... quand je vois le comportement de la voiture à 1:45, 2:35, même pour un jeu arcade, ça me blase d'emblée. Après, jsuis pas surpris, j'en avais un sur PsOne. Rage Racer je crois. D'ailleurs le circuit de ta vidéo en vient directement, ils se font pas chier les dévs, ils recyclent à peine... Je veux bien sur des simus, où il n'existe pas 18 tracés de Monza, du Nurburgring, .... mais sur un jeu où le circuit est totalement imaginé... ben c'est petit bras de faire rejouer le client à ce qu'il avait dans les précédents épisodes...


Baaah les fans râlent quand les circuits sont pas repris des épisodes précédents, donc en même temps...Niveau gameplay, ouais faut aimer la glissade arcade c'est clair.

----------


## Sylvine

> *Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Raaaaaaaaacer 7*
> 
> Putain comment ça tue. 
> 
> J'ai été tellement fou de mépriser cette série pendant des années, ça glisse, ça va vite, les circuits sont fabuleux....Et cette atmosphère Arcade 90' so japonaise.


 Ça fait déjà plus envie qu'Intial D.  :tired: 

T'as essayé Unbounded ?
Il a mauvaise réputation (principalement parce qu'il est pas exactement comme ces prédécesseurs) mais j'ai adoré.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ça fait déjà plus envie qu'Intial D. 
> 
> T'as essayé Unbounded ?
> Il a mauvaise réputation (principalement parce qu'il est pas exactement comme ces prédécesseurs) mais j'ai adoré.


Ouais je l'ai. C'est pas désagréable, mais ça a pas grand chose à voir au final, que ce soit niveau gameplay, ambiance, etc.

Du coup oui en soit c'est un petit jeu de caisse sympa, mais je comprends la réput.

----------


## Sylvine

Ok, je te bloque.  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ok, je te bloque.


Ahaha. Le problème de Unbounded c'est aussi d'être super quelconque visuellement, t'as l'impression de jouer à Split Second et autre, pas de grosse identité visuelle alors que c'est la marque de la série. (Ca et le drift absurde et des véhicules crétins)

----------


## Sylvine

Ba pour le coup je trouve l’esthétique de Unbounded bien plus marquée (même si je comprends que ça plaise pas, dans l'idée ça fait très jeu de course aire PS2).




Après c'est sûr que les décors font moins rêver, mais c'est à cause de l'éditeur de niveau qui rattrape largement le coup je trouve.

----------


## Pierronamix

Ben justement, RR fait très occidental et du coup banal, vu que la plupart du contenu vient des US. RR c'est ultra japonais et teubé, (les musiques, les voix, les caisses  )
Mais comme on voit moins souvent ce style, c'est plus marquant.

Les circuits typiquement sont beaucoup plus variés. (Mais moches, 2007...)

----------


## Sylvine

Aha !

----------


## Pierronamix

Héhé, y a beaucoup de caisses dans RR ! Mais ouais, certaines sont fatalement banales, mais tout le HL se fait avec les trucs bizarres. (Comme souvent chez les japonais  ::ninja:: )

Les circuits sont vraiment sympa aussi, très bien pensés :



Mais bon les deux sont très différents. RR c'est basé uniquement sur le drift, tu fais autre chose, tu te foires sur un virage, tu perds direct 3-4 places, c'est moins bourrin et permissif que le Unbounded. (Qui est lui beaucoup plus défoulant par contre)

----------


## Zerger

Sympa la derniere video. Par contre, la musique Mario Kart, bof bof...

----------


## P Boo

Allez je me lance :

J'ai découvert *Armello* avant hier, du coup je fais quelques parties quand le matchmaking veut bien trouver des personnes. En parallèle je continue la campagne en coop sur *Divinity : Original Sin*. Après l'avoir finis une fois, je redécouvre les joies de jouer voleur et de se faire ouvrir en deux. J'ai laissé un peu de côté *Cities Skyline*, en espérant voir le cycle jour/nuit arriver très bientôt.
Je maintiens également mes quotas de 2 resets d'aventure par jour sur *Pillars of Eternity* (j'arrive pas à trouver un perso qui me convienne / bug qui break ma sauvegarde ...). Je continue la route vers le platinium sur *isaac rebirth* (petit à petit mais sûrement).
Je me tâte à rependre *Endless legend*, le 4x me manque un peu.

Ce que j'ai mis de côté :
- *ori and the blind forest*, je voulais le speedrun mais manque de temps et de motivation
- *darkest dungeon*, malgré qu'il soit dans mon top 3 rogue like, mais je le garde au chaud promis.
- *carmaggeddon*, mon côté nostalgique qui m'appelle, mais mon côté pragmatique qui me dit que j'ai pas 40h dans une journée..

Je m'arrête là, je me fais du mal pour rien ^^.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Sympa la derniere video. Par contre, la musique Mario Kart, bof bof...


Héhé, tu peux choisir la musique au début de chaque course.

----------


## Zerger

> Je maintiens également mes quotas de 2 resets d'aventure par jour sur *Pillars of Eternity* (j'arrive pas à trouver un perso qui me convienne )


J'ai le meme souci a chaque fois que je commence un RPG  :;):

----------


## P Boo

> J'ai le meme souci a chaque fois que je commence un RPG


Haha, maintenant je commence à connaître les premières quêtes par coeur. 
Ceci dit, ce qui est assez drôle c'est qu'à chaque nouvelle partie j'ai débloqué de nouveaux dialogues, c'était assez plaisant.

----------


## Koma

*Hotline Miami 1.* 

J'en suis au 3e niveau et je galère déjà. J'arrive à cleaner tout le RDC sauf la dernière salle avec les 3 mecs, 2 qui tournent et 1 fixe. Que je fonce tuer le mec au milieu pendant qu'ils descendent en bas de la map ou que je défouraille à la porte, un type avec un pompe me tue à chaque fois.

Ca fait une heure que je suis sur le jeu et malgré leur petite taille, j'ai fais que 3 niveaux et j'arrive pas à passer le 3e, ça promet  ::ninja:: 

Bien sûr la technique du "je cours partout en spammant la touche de tir" marche pas  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Zerger

Ah bah si tu galeres sur le 1, j'ose pas imaginer sur le 2.

Pour ton cas, je te conseille: reperer les mecs avec des armes a feu, attendre que le premier (ou le second, ca depend de l'ouverture de la porte) soit devant la porte pour rentrer en l'assommant, puis tu vises ou jettes ton arme sur le second mec avec un flingue, tu fonces ramasser son arme et tu nettoies tout ca. Tu peux meme tenter d'assomer un mec avec la porte, foncer vers le mec au milieu de la piece et appuyer sur espace pour s'en servir de bouclier humain, puis foncer sur le dernier mec  :Cigare: 

Sinon, tu te fais pas chier, tu ouvres la porte, puis tu recules pour les tuer un par un et tu seras fin pret pour HM2  ::trollface:: 

Bref, Hotline Miami ca se joue en tentant des trucs couillus. Ca te fera progresser et tu kifferas quand ca passe.


Edit: WTF ? Tu avais tjr pas touche a Hotline Miami ???  ::O:

----------


## machiavel24

> *Hotline Miami 1.* 
> 
> J'en suis au 3e niveau et je galère déjà. J'arrive à cleaner tout le RDC sauf la dernière salle avec les 3 mecs, 2 qui tournent et 1 fixe. Que je fonce tuer le mec au milieu pendant qu'ils descendent en bas de la map ou que je défouraille à la porte, un type avec un pompe me tue à chaque fois.
> 
> Ca fait une heure que je suis sur le jeu et malgré leur petite taille, j'ai fais que 3 niveaux et j'arrive pas à passer le 3e, ça promet 
> 
> Bien sûr la technique du "je cours partout en spammant la touche de tir" marche pas ²


J'en suis au dixième (sans avoir lancé une arme parce que je n'y arrive pas dans le feu de l'action) et la galère continue. Perso, je te dirais de bien observer le niveau, son agencement, ainsi que les ennemis (où sont les armés, ceux équipés pour le CàC) et comme dit Zerger : faut oser les trucs couillus et se servir de l'environnement (les portes pour ce niveau).

Le masque de Tony est super efficace. L'arme à feu est à double tranchant : efficace, mais ils te sautent dessus et tu peux mourir très vite.

Attends d'arriver avec les niveaux où il y a des vitres et là, ça va faire : Je suis passé, pan t'es mort.

----------


## Koma

> Ah bah si tu galeres sur le 1, j'ose pas imaginer sur le 2.
> 
> Pour ton cas, je te conseille: reperer les mecs avec des armes a feu, attendre que le premier (ou le second, ca depend de l'ouverture de la porte) soit devant la porte pour rentrer en l'assommant, puis tu vises ou jettes ton arme sur le second mec avec un flingue, tu fonces ramasser son arme et tu nettoies tout ca. Tu peux meme tenter d'assomer un mec avec la porte, foncer vers le mec au milieu de la piece et appuyer sur espace pour s'en servir de bouclier humain, puis foncer sur le dernier mec 
> 
> Sinon, tu te fais pas chier, tu ouvres la porte, puis tu recules pour les tuer un par un et tu seras fin pret pour HM2 
> 
> Bref, Hotline Miami ca se joue en tentant des trucs couillus. Ca te fera progresser et tu kifferas quand ca passe.
> 
> 
> Edit: WTF ? Tu avais tjr pas touche a Hotline Miami ???


Si mais j'avais lâché au premier niveau dégoûté car je croyais que c'était un top down shooter classique et pas un die & retry. Là je me force pour m'ouvrir l'esprit et finalement le jeu me happe aussi.

Par contre y'a 3 mecs dedans, 2 patrouilleurs avec des shotgun et un type au milieu. Le problème c'est qu'ils sont trop loin de la porte et que je peux pas double KO avec elle les patrouilleurs. Je vais réessayer 

Il me faut aussi un peu de temps pour arriver à gérer les commandes un peu chelou (la caméra flottante + le viseur + les déplacements ZQSD non "classiques" (au lieu de faire aller le perso dans le sens de son regard, les directions sont liées à l'orientation du tableau, et ils ne suivent pas non plus le viseur de la souris)). 

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait prendre des types en otage  ::o: , j'ai sauté un truc dans le tutoriel ?

Par contre parfois j'ai des vilains bugs, genre un mauvais dialogue puis une transition à l'appart de Jacket mais l'écran est noir, et du coup j'ai reload mais j'ai zappé l'intro donc je sais même pas ce que je viens faire dans l'acte 3 avec la meuf ligotée en haut du tableau  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 18h02 ---------- Previous post was at 17h59 ----------




> J'en suis au dixième (sans avoir lancé une arme parce que je n'y arrive pas dans le feu de l'action) et la galère continue. Perso, je te dirais de bien observer le niveau, son agencement, ainsi que les ennemis (où sont les armés, ceux équipés pour le CàC) et comme dit Zerger : faut oser les trucs couillus et se servir de l'environnement (les portes pour ce niveau).
> 
> Le masque de Tony est super efficace. L'arme à feu est à double tranchant : efficace, mais ils te sautent dessus et tu peux mourir très vite.
> 
> Attends d'arriver avec les niveaux où il y a des vitres et là, ça va faire : Je suis passé, pan t'es mort.


Je me sers jamais des armes à feu, sauf fin de niveau quand nettoyé ou essai à la Yolo en mode "j'fais nawak et on verra si ça paaaaaaaaaasse". 

Par contre les masques, j'ai du mal à comprendre leurs perks dans le menu. J'ai même réalisé qu'à cet acte qu'ils avaient des perks, j'ai fait l'intro et les 2 premiers avec le masque Richard sans me poser de questions. 

Et je découvre que les armes sont randomisées dans les tableaux, évidemment, quand j'ai besoin d'un shotgun, je trouve une batte  :tired:

----------


## machiavel24

Ce n'est pas marqué dans le tutoriel pour prendre les ennemis en otage. Perso, je l'ai fait par hasard. Il se joue très bien à la manette  ::ninja:: .

Pour les perks, c'est marqué sous les masques au moment de les choisir (Tony : c'est les poings furieux = un pin, t'es mort) : sinon voir ici

----------


## Mordicus

Moi, j'ai bien aimé le masque du cheval, qui permet de tuer le gars en ouvrant la porte (au lieu de l’assommer). J'ai utilisé que celui-là, pratiquement. Sinon, tu peux toujours faire la méthode classique : les attirer à l’extérieur. Tu ouvres la porte, tu fais un pas en avant, tu te tailles, les méchants te suivent dehors, tu les zigouilles au tournant. Prendre les types en otage, j'ai jamais essayé...

----------


## Koma

C'est quoi les secrets que le masque de Rasmus est censé révéler ?

----------


## Zerger

Sur certains niveaux, tu as des petis pixels clignotants, si tu les trouve tous, ca te rajoute un niveau bonus

----------


## Super Discount

J'ai reçu une nouvelle carte graphique, du coup je me suis amusé à relancer* The Evil Within*. Je pensais que je l'avais lâché à cause des piètres performances de mon ancienne carte, mais en fait non, même fluide c'est chiant comme la mort.

----------


## schouffy

Découvert *DeadBolt* (par le type qui a fait Risk of Rain si j'ai bien compris) sur la chaine de DrChocapic, et je suis fan.
C'est un proto, il n'y a que quelques missions, ça se finit en 30mn, mais c'est très sympa et gratos et ça fait 4Mo :
http://hopoo.itch.io/deadbolt

----------


## Astasloth

Je viens de me mettre à *Crypt of the Necrodancer*.
Ca faisait un moment que je voulais y jouer, voilà qui est chose faite. Et ma foi ce petit jeu est bien sympathique. J'aime beaucoup le principe de tout faire en cadence avec la musique, surtout que la bo est vraiment agréable (j'adore vraiment trop quand on approche du marchand et qu'il pousse la chansonnette, ça me fait toujours rire).
Et le jeu s'est un petit peu enrichi depuis que je regardais monsieur y jouer il y a quelques mois (au moins un nouveau boss, la description des objets qui apparait histoire de savoir ce qu'on ramasse, de nouveaux objets).

Évidemment, j'apprécie l'aspect rogue-like. De même que la variété des armes et objets qu'on récolte au cours des run. C'est chouette de découvrir leurs effets, leurs portées (qui sont toutes différentes pour les armes et ont toutes leur charme et subtilité).
C'est un bon petit jeu donc.
Je viens de terminer la zone 2 pour la première fois après 2h de jeu. Je vais maintenant passer à la 3e, on verra bien ce que ça va donner.

----------


## Sylvine

Merci pour la découverte, ça a l'air sympa.
Par contre je vois que c'est de l'accès anticipé depuis quasiment un an, c'en est à où ?

----------


## Astasloth

Je n'avais pas fait attention que c'était en accès anticipé, vu que c'était un jeu de la ludothèque de monsieur.
Mais maintenant que tu me le dis, effectivement ils préviennent que le jeu est encore en bêta quand on le lance. Je n'en sais pas beaucoup plus si ce n'est que dans la dernière màj ils annoncent qu'on se rapproche du vrai lancement du jeu.

Le jeu est déjà très complet et bien fun je trouve, mais je n'ai encore réellement joué que trois heures. 
Il y a la possibilité de faire les zones une par une (chaque zone a trois niveaux et un boss) ou de se lancer dans un run complet (et à ce moment-là, toutes les améliorations permanentes que tu as pu gagner pour ton perso disparaissent pour te faire réellement commencer à zéro). Il y a plein de personnages déblocables (donc tu n'es pas seulement obligé de jouer avec l'héroïne du début, mais je n'ai pas encore testé ceux que j'ai débloqués, je sais juste qu'ils ont chacun des spécificités différentes). Un daily challenge que tu peux tenter une fois par jour. La possibilité de t'entraîner dans le lobby contre les bestioles et les boss que tu peux rencontrer, histoire d'apprendre leur pattern. Et de ce que je vois je n'ai pas encore tout débloqué dans le lobby.

Voilà, voilà.
Et visiblement les développeurs sont plutôt actifs. Je viens d'aller jeter un coup d’œil aux màj et à leurs dates de sortie, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'elles sont très régulières.

----------


## raaaahman

> Découvert *DeadBolt* (par le type qui a fait Risk of Rain si j'ai bien compris) sur la chaine de DrChocapic, et je suis fan.
> C'est un proto, il n'y a que quelques missions, ça se finit en 30mn, mais c'est très sympa et gratos et ça fait 4Mo :
> http://hopoo.itch.io/deadbolt


C'est stylé mais il tombe dans l'éceuil classique du jeu d'infiltration: tu fais du bruit et t'attends que le garde débile vienne se mettre sous ton viseur. Attention je ne dis pas que c'est simple, parce qu'il faut être sur un timing assez serré quand même.

----------


## Kyotenshi

Je joue à l'extension des *Sims 4* depuis vendredi... et ça me plaît beaucoup. Incarner son sim au boulot, ça rend le jeu beaucoup moins chiant et bien plus riche (ce qui était pas bien difficile vu la gueule du jeu de base, je le concède...)

Sinon depuis hier, je m'amuse à butter du russe entre deux sessions de Sims 4 sur *Survarium*. J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance et la "lenteur" du jeu, ça change un peu... J'attends avec impatience l'arrivée du mode Libre en PvE, ça peut être très cool !

----------


## Pluton

Batman Arkham City et c'est un pied incroyable.
Pourtant je suis pas spécialement connaisseur ou fan des comics.

Ce jeu transpire l'amour du travail bien fait, les animations sont d'une fluidité incroyable, la galerie de personnages est hallucinante de folie et de diversité (même si on passe un peu vite d'un méchant à un autre comme si les développeurs voulaient faire un gros gloubiboulga de tout l'univers de Batman), y'a plein de machins et de trucs à faire, des collectibles, des sous missions, des activités, des parcours etc... un peu comme dans les Assassin's creed mais contrairement à ces derniers, ici tout est fun et bien intégré, à chaque collectible il faut soit de l'adresse, soit résoudre une petite énigme, soit revenir avec le bon gadget... En parlant des gadgets et des capacités à débloquer, la richesse de jeu est surprenante pour un truc à jouer au PAD. Chaque évolution du perso permet d'aller à d'autres endroits, de résoudres d'autres énigmes, tout s'emboîte et tout prend sens, c'est comme un bon Zelda.

Et la DA façon gothique crade est sublime. Les voix aussi (en VOST), tout est nickel.

Au début je perdais mes sauvegardes parce que je jouais hors ligne sur steam et que j'avais désactivé la synch, en fait faut vraiment l'activer pour ce jeu.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est de loin mon préféré de la série (bon je n'ai pas joué à Arkham Origins).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je préfère le premier, définitivement. Plus cloisonné sans doute, mais contrairement à Arkham City ça ne part pas dans tous les sens, l'histoire principale est mieux traitée, plus longue, et on à moins l'impression d'un parc d'attractions. Après, le deuxième est très bon aussi, juste un peu moins "prenant".

----------


## Supergounou

> Je préfère le premier, définitivement. Plus cloisonné sans doute, mais contrairement à Arkham City ça ne part pas dans tous les sens, l'histoire principale est mieux traitée, plus longue, et on à moins l'impression d'un parc d'attractions. Après, le deuxième est très bon aussi, juste un peu moins "prenant".


+1, l'ambiance y est bien meilleure. Et dans le premier y a pas de 

Spoiler Alert! 


saloperies de ninjas!

----------


## Eyra

Session RPG en ce moment avec *Pillars of Eternity*, qui bien que franchement sympathique n'est pas la tuerie attendue. Le 

Spoiler Alert! 


8

 de cpc est justifié. J'y joue par petite dose car les combats me lassent un peu.
En même temps j'ai commencé *Dragon Age 3* qui s'annonce pas mal, même si le systême de combat aurait pu être beaucoup plus simple (laisser un bouton appuyé ou le clic de souris pour l'auto attaque  ::huh:: )
Je continue à faire des courtes sessions de *Elders Scrolls Online*. Pour un mmo il arriver à retranscrire assez bien l'univers particulier de la série, même si le coté themepark ressort parfois. En tout cas en y jouant tranquillement c'est un vrai plaisir.
Et enfin, je me refais une campagne sur *Dawn of War 2 - Retribution*, avec les eldars cette fois, et en normal parce que j'ai envie de rouler sur tout ce qui bouge (et puis en hard un terminator se fait tuer par un bête orc c'est nul  ::|: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je vois pas comment on peut trouver les combats dans PoE lassant tout en trouvant ceux de DAI "pas mal"  :tired: 



Sinon j'ai ressorti *Dark Souls 2* de derrière les fagots pour faire le dernier vrai DLC, couronne machin truc. Purée j'ai perdu mes réflexes, faut que je fasse gaffe.
Sinon c'est chouette, bonne ambiance, assez difficile, mais le décor neigeux ressemble pas mal à celui du précédent DLC, ça fait un peu redite. Bon ça reste quand même putain de bon de replonger dans le jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Haelnak

> +1, l'ambiance y est bien meilleure. Et dans le premier y a pas de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> saloperies de ninjas!


 Les connards avec leur couteau sont bien plus pénibles.

----------


## FrousT

*Ori*, c'est trop kawai, tu lance le jeu et t’oublie tout tes soucis...

*Hotline Miami 2* en Hardcore, c'est trop horrible, tu lance le jeu, tu chie du sang à cause des ennemis qui ont des yeux de robots 360° no scope on te la met...

*Warcraft3*, sympa comme jeu, avec eurobattle.net on peux faire des Green circle TD, des Kodo Tag en ligne et rajeunir de 10 -15 ans  :Emo: 

*Trackmania²*, sympa comme jeu, j'avais oublié que j'étais trop fort dessus, une vrai machine tu peux pas test  :Cigare:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Les connards avec leur couteau sont bien plus pénibles.


Jusqu' à ce que tu piges que la tiptool pour les contrer est complètement à la ramasse et qu'ils deviennent aussi inoffensifs que le gugusse de base  ::):

----------


## Eyra

> Je vois pas comment on peut trouver les combats dans PoE lassant tout en trouvant ceux de DAI "pas mal"


Relisez cher ami, ce n'est point ce que j'ai écrit  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Relisez cher ami, ce n'est point ce que j'ai écrit


Oui mais c'est tellement mieux d'extrapoler pour tenter de lancer une shitstorm.  ::lol::

----------


## pipoop

Bomb defused

----------


## Catel

> Je préfère le premier, définitivement. Plus cloisonné sans doute, mais contrairement à Arkham City ça ne part pas dans tous les sens, l'histoire principale est mieux traitée, plus longue, et on à moins l'impression d'un parc d'attractions. Après, le deuxième est très bon aussi, juste un peu moins "prenant".


Le premier avait un "wow effect" qu'on ne pouvait pas retrouver sur le 2e. Jamais un superheros n'avait eu une adaptation aussi classieuse, dans le design artistique, la jouabilité, les sensations (celle de JOUER BATMAN putain  ::O:  ). Le simple fait de faire marcher Batman était classe...

----------


## raaaahman

> bullshit


Bon en fait je l'ai fini une seconde fois. C'est d'la balle. Et j'ai pu débloquer le combat shotgun...  :Bave:

----------


## Lucretia

En ce moment je viens de commencer *Velocibox*, une sorte de truc à la Super Hexagon. Horriblement difficile mais bizarrement extrêmement addictif. Au point de relancer encore et encore et encore, même en crevant comme une merde toutes les 15 secondes.

Je sens déjà qu'en ce qui me concerne, le niveau 2 sera éternel : il va pas y avoir moyen d'en sortir... j'ai hésité entre ce topic et celui du hurlement primaire du joueur.
Ah et puis, ce jeu est vraiment cruel parce que par exemple le succès du niveau 3, il ne le donne que si tu as réussi à venir t'écrabouiller dix fois au niveau 3. Une seule fois par coup de bol tu arrives au niveau 4 ben non pof ça suffit pas, pas de succès de niveau 4 pour toi ! C'est fou, ce jeu ne récompense pas le succès, il récompense la réitération de la performance.

edit : Aaaaaah /o/ level 3 !!!
Un coup de cœur ce jeu. Bon en fait il y a des patterns à connaître comme dans Super Hexagon. Par contre ce qui n'aide pas c'est qu'il n'y a pas moyen de s'entraîner sur les dits patterns, vu qu'à chaque viandage on recommence à zéro...

----------


## Jean Poulpe

*Xenoblade Chronicles* sur Dolphin (parce que jouer en 480p en 2015 devrait être puni par la loi).
Les décors sont surprenamment beaux, avec une distance d'affichage de folie (je ne sais pas à quel point l'émulateur y est pour quelque chose...)
Les musiques sont très belles.

Je crois que j'ai un faible pour les JRPG. Dommage que ceux qui m'intéressent ne sortent soit pas en Europe (Baten Kaitos Origins) ou sur des consoles pourries (le présent jeu)

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Roundabout_
Une transposition des mécanismes de Kuru Kuru Kururinoù l'on incarne un chauffeur de taxi au genre ambigu dont le véhicule passe son temps à tourner sur lui même.
Pour ajouter au délire le jeu propose des scènes vidéos avec des acteurs réels qui s'amusent à surjouer une histoire délicieusement absurde de lutte pour la domination du monde via la maîtrise des véhicules tournants.

Bref c'est très con mais le gameplay fonctionne parfaitement, le fait de déplacer un véhicule tournant oblige à penser ses déplacements longtemps à l'avance (on est autant dans le puzzle-game que dans le jeu d'adresse). Seul élément un peu décevant : l'introduction de sauts qui nuisent à la précision du gameplay, les phases de "plateforme" sont à moins avis l'aspect le moins réussi du jeu.

_Dragon Age : Inquisition
_Je fais partie des quelques personnes qui ont beaucoup aimé le deuxième épisode. Il souffrait certes de gros problèmes de production et de finition mais je le trouvais très bien écrit et -surtout- j'avais apprécié son histoire moins épique que d'habitude (pour une fois on était pas amené à sauver le monde) et son échelle resserrée sur un ville unique que l'on apprenait à connaître.
Le troisième épisode est clairement construit comme un anti-DA2. Il s'agit d'abord d'un produit bien plus fini, la quantité de zones, leur variété, et globalement la production value du jeu a fait un bond depuis l'épisode précédent.
Et surtout on retourne à des enjeux d'une très très grande ampleur. On incarne un héros  -dans mon cas un chauve moustachu à l'air extrêmement sympathique- qui est le seul à pouvoir fermer les portails démoniaque et sur lequel tout va reposer. En moins d'une heure de jeu on passe de prisonnier à leader d'une grande organisation qui va lutter pour sauver le monde. Le jeu nous amène à prendre des décisions macro via la salle de guerre ("war table" en anglais) où l'on décide de la gestion de nos troupes, nos ambassadeurs et nos espions. Le système est plutôt simple mais grisant et il est rare qu'on se sente aussi puissant que dans ce jeu.

On pourra cependant regretter l'aspect disneyland d'une aire de jeu certes gigantesque mais rendue artificielle par la multiplication des marqueurs et des quêtes annexes pas toujours passionnantes. Le jeu est très long mais on sent bien que la durée de vie est artificiellement gonflée.
Cela ne gâche pour l'instant pas mon plaisir et je continue à trouver qu'il s'agit de la plus intéressante série de RPG actuelle.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là en ce moment je débute sur* Jet Car Stunts*, sorte de Trackmania dans les cieux et bien plus basé sur la plateforme que sur la vitesse. Le jeu est sympa est se prend vite en main, par contre il y a quelques soucis de collisions qui risquent de faire rager les moins patients d'entre nous.

Visuellement, c'est basique (le jeu est à base sur Smartphone), mais il a le mérite de bien tourner et d'être idéal pour des sessions courtes et intenses.

----------


## znokiss

J'ai démarré Farcry 3. 

C'est rigolo. 
Boum le casoar, paf le 4x4 on saute de la falaise et on plonge dans la flotte, sprotch les méchants qui poppent sans arrêt, reurh le tigre...  je dois aller où déjà ? Ah oui, encore une tour. Encore. Encore. 
C'est marrant, les petits coffres avec 8$ dedans, ça rappelle les poubelles des Bioshock. 
Fais chier ce HUD qui clignote partout.

Rhaaa, c'est mignon, c'est joli mais y'a quand même ce tas de petits trucs énervants, scrogneugneu ! Qu'est-ce que ce serait sans les scripts, sans les putains de leur mère de collectibles, avec un craft un peu moins teubé, du vrai commerce... ça serait un putain de bon jeu sans tout ça. 
Ah mais ce jeu existe déjà, c'est STALKER.

----------


## Ivano

Je viens de commencer Bully (environ 4h dessus aujourd'hui), que j'avais jamais eu l'occasion de faire. C'est vraiment un bon jeu je trouve. J'avais lu le retour de Cacao il y a quelques temps, qui était assez peu convaincu : je suis assez d'accord avec quelques uns de ses reproches, en partie liés au côté old school du jeu (2008 quand même, le portage pc), mais j'en prends mon partie car vraiment charmé. L'univers scolaire est vraiment sympathique, et le système de routine me plaît (j'aime bien ça dans les jeux, quand il y a des heures à respecter, un cycle jour/nuit avec des obligations, etc.).
Bref, au rayon des attentes auprès de Rockstar (avec RDR2, Agents...), je mettrais bien un nouveau Bully.

----------


## Roulia

En ce moment je joue à Spelunky, un rogue-like, pour me détendre. Boudiou! Ce jeu est très frustrant. On joue un Indiana Jones un peu maso, qui cherche un trésor dans un endroit maudit. A chaque niveau, on doit sauver une "princesse" qui redonne un point de vie en guise de remerciement.
J'ai beau être d'une mauvaise foi considérable quand je perd (au point parfois de me cacher dans mon lit et de râler sur quiconque me demandera pourquoi je m'énerve face à un jeu), je retente toujours, ce jeu ne me lasse jamais.
Dès que j'aurai un peu plus de temps devant moi, je compte jouer à Ori and the Blind Forest, que j'ai tout juste commencé.

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (sword of destiny):*Toujours en mode clodo sans thune, sans bouffe avec des persos qui tombent malade, des armes cassées que je suis incapable de réparer faute d'argent et le tout paumé dans un donjon rempli de squelettes alors que mes persos sont phobiques des morts vivants. Je galère comme un malade devant de petits squelettes à la con, je tombe sur le boss, un démon que je bute avec un seul et unique sort.  :^_^:  Surement un bug, ce n'est pas possible autrement. En tout cas, j'ai de la thune maintenant. 
*Deus ex 3:*Progression facile dans la Pangu. Cette 2ème partie fait un peu ventre mou en ce qui me concerne. Quant à l'histoire, d'un côté je suis déçu de me rendre compte que j'avais vu juste (et je pense aussi avoir flairé aussi le twist final ou l'un des gros trucs finaux...), de l'autre le fait que cela ne tombe pas dans le twist pour le twist est plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J(j'aime bien ça dans les jeux, quand il y a des heures à respecter, un cycle jour/nuit avec des obligations, etc.).
> .


Beh autant jouer  IRL  ::ninja::

----------


## Lucretia

En ce moment, je découvre *surgeon simulator* avec deux ans de retard. Pas trop dépaysant après probably archery et octodad. Alors, c'est normal certes mais on sent que le jeu est très difficile, beaucoup d'échecs avant d'achever la 1ère mission. Arrivée à la fin de la 3ème je me suis dit que ça y est j'avais tout vu. Et puis ça a débloqué les missions "ambulance". Ha ha !  ::XD::  Le chirurgien est fou c'est sûr. Le chauffeur de l'ambulance aussi. Je ne sais pas combien de temps l'amusement durera mais c'est vraiment un très bon jeu en fait. Les touches clavier ne me disaient rien, au controller avec joytokey ça fonctionne pas mal.

Ah ! Et j'ai commencé *Max Payne 1*. Il a pas trop mal vieilli. Enfin si un peu quand même au niveau graphique. Par contre en terme de gameplay c'est nerveux, c'est du fun en barre !
(Il y a un lien vers un fichier clean pour passer le jeu en français sur le forum steam du jeu.)

Depuis que j'ai arrêté CS:GO j'ai pu commencer mon "backlog". Ca fait beaucoup de bien de varier les jeux. A chaque fois que je lance un jeu, j'ai l'impression de découvrir de nouvelles choses, c'est super agréable. Je me croyais blasée des jeux après deux décennies à jouer, en fait non il y a encore de la marge.

----------


## Catel

Max Payne je trouve que c'est limite plus un jeu de puzzle (quelle est la meilleure solution pour passer cette porte ? F9-F9-F9) qu'un TPS.

----------


## Haraban

Je me suis remis à *POD* suite à la promo GOG.

Franchement ce jeu de bagnole est surement mon préféré de toute ma vie. Le design SF glauquissime, pessimiste, avec ses couleurs bien déprimantes et ces circuits complètement barjots, ça me file toujours le frisson.
L'IA est assez agressive en mode difficile en plus, ça cartonne à tout les virages. 
Bon ça a super mal vieilli visuellement par contre.

----------


## doshu

Raaah, POD, le jeu en bundle avec ma première CG, une 3DFX  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2016

SystemShock 2.

Ça doit bien faire 12 ans, du coup je me rappelais plus de rien. 

Bah putain, je sais pas pourquoi y ai pas rejoué avant. Je me refait pourtant les premier fallout et deus ex très régulièrement...
Mais ce SS2 a totalement sa place au panthéon des jeux incontournables, intemporels, auxquels il faut avoir joué pour se rendre compte que finalement, la soupe que l'on nous sert depuis 15 ans est de plus en plus fade.

Faudrait que je trouve le courage de jouer au premier un de ces jours.

----------


## doshu

> SystemShock 2 a totalement sa place au panthéon des jeux incontournables, intemporels, auxquels il faut avoir joué pour se rendre compte que finalement, la soupe que l'on nous sert depuis 15 ans est de plus en plus fade.


Homme de goût^^. Jouer à SS2, c'est se gâcher le plaisir de faire les Bioshock par la suite, pâles copies tronquées et édulcorées. 

Par contre, le SS1 a méchament vieilli, autant visuellement que niveau interface.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ouais, c'est surtout au niveau de l'interface que ça risque de coincer ^^

----------


## poneyroux

Vu que ça fait que 2 semaines que je joue sur PC, j'ai craqué ma CB sur un max de trucs qui m'auraient jamais tenté avant. 
Du coup je squatte Magicka. Et c'est bien cool.

----------


## Ivano

> Beh autant jouer  IRL


En vrai j'ai pas d'horaires  ::'(:

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Goat SIMU parce que après les chèvres au boulot je prends mon pieds avec ma chèvre d'amour à la maison !!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Witcher 2. Ou plutôt: W2 avec le Full Combat Rebalanced mod, soi-disant super.
Bah j'y connais rien, j'suis pas game designer, ni assez fanboy apparemment, mais je trouve ça pourri de chez pourri.
Plus de parade, à la place on gagne un bouclier Quen pour bloquer les coups sans devoir activer le signe ; normalement y'a un genre de parade auto à la place, mais je ne sais pas comment c'est censé fonctionner vu que Geralt ne pare jamis: et surtout, ça rend les combats contre les relous (chevaliers, boucliers) encore plus relou vu qu'on a plus le choix de la parade pour les déstabiliser et leur porter des coups.
En plus ls ennemis ont deux fois plus de PV (j'en suis au début, le temple), ça donne des combats deux fois plus longs pour pas grand chose...Le seul truc bien c'est que visuellement la roulade est remplacé par une esquive "dansante" qui fait moins irréaliste (un peu comme les mouvements dans TW1), mais là encore ça ne le fait pas tout le temps, des fois il fait des roulades  :^_^: 
Bref à dégager, j'espère que les combats du 3 ne se basent pas sur ce mod de merde....

----------


## Erkin_

Sans ce mod, je n'aurais jamais eu le courage de finir le jeu.
Le personnage est beaucoup plus réactif, moins de délais horribles entre les animations, plus fluide dans son comportement.

----------


## Aza

*GTA V*

Une tuerie. L'ambiance est excellente, les missions super variés, les possibilités sont énormes sur une map gigantesque. La BO est super etc.... Et en plus il est super beau et bien optimisé. 
Je crois que Rockstar a reussi le jeu parfait, bref on en reparle quand je l'aurais fini. 
(Et quand je l'aurais fini, il y a aussi le mode Online qui est tout aussi énorme, bref j'suis fan total là)

----------


## Supergounou

*Titan Souls*. 

C'est beau, c'est malin, mais bordel je pète complètement les plombs dessus tellement les timings sont serrés!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans ce mod, je n'aurais jamais eu le courage de finir le jeu.
> Le personnage est beaucoup plus réactif, moins de délais horribles entre les animations, plus fluide dans son comportement.


Peut être, mais reste que la suppression de la parade, remplacée par un truc soi-disant automatique (dont je n'ai pas vu la couleur) nique complètement l'intérêt de se battre contre les chevaliers en amure lourde, et surtout ceux à bouclier, vu que la parade est souvent le seul moyen de leur en coller une belle. résultat: ça donne des combats d'infirmes quand il y 3-4 ennemis  où Geralt fuit en attendant de pouvoir reload pour lancer un Aard ou un Igni dans la face des relous. Je préfère encore les roulades.

----------


## pesos

> Witcher 2. Ou plutôt: W2 avec le Full Combat Rebalanced mod, soi-disant super.
> Bah j'y connais rien, j'suis pas game designer, ni assez fanboy apparemment, mais je trouve ça pourri de chez pourri.
> Plus de parade, à la place on gagne un bouclier Quen pour bloquer les coups sans devoir activer le signe ; normalement y'a un genre de parade auto à la place, mais je ne sais pas comment c'est censé fonctionner vu que Geralt ne pare jamis: et surtout, ça rend les combats contre les relous (chevaliers, boucliers) encore plus relou vu qu'on a plus le choix de la parade pour les déstabiliser et leur porter des coups.
> En plus ls ennemis ont deux fois plus de PV (j'en suis au début, le temple), ça donne des combats deux fois plus longs pour pas grand chose...Le seul truc bien c'est que visuellement la roulade est remplacé par une esquive "dansante" qui fait moins irréaliste (un peu comme les mouvements dans TW1), mais là encore ça ne le fait pas tout le temps, des fois il fait des roulades 
> Bref à dégager, j'espère que les combats du 3 ne se basent pas sur ce mod de merde....


J'ai trouvé ça nul aussi, le jeu est bien mieux en vanilla.

----------


## Super Discount

*Nosgoth*

Après avoir regardé plusieurs vidéos de Choca sur le jeu, j'ai enfin essayé. Franchement, pour un jeu gratuit, ça se laisse jouer. Ce n'est peut-être pas très profond mais c'est fnu malgré tout. Je m'y amuse à petites doses et c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## Haraban

Au vu de vos retour sur FCR pour Witcher 2 je me dis que j'ai fais une connerie en l'utilisant d'entrée de jeu.
Je n'ai fait le jeu qu'une seule fois, et, sur des conseils insistants d'amis, je l'ai fait avec FCR parce que les combats de bases étaient apparemment "pourrit".

Ayant trouvé les bagarres à chier tout le long, je me dis que c'était peut-être finalement la faute à FCR...

----------


## schouffy

(Sans le mod, c'est pas génial non plus).

----------


## pipoop

Oui mais t'as le vrai gout du witcher

----------


## Herr Peter

*Delver* (merci à Chiff de me l'avoir si gentiment filé)

Rogue-like à la 1ère personne, avec des graphismes très _minecraftiens_ (terme approuvé par Bernard Pivot) mais néanmoins très mignon visuellement, avec des couleurs qui caressent la rétine dans le sens du poil, si j'ose dire.

Premier constat, pour un Rogue-like, Delver est assez facile (lors de mon premier run, je réussi à chopper l'orbe qu'il nous faut ensuite ramener à la surface), à part peut-être pour le chemin du retour, où la difficulté fait un bon en avant significatif. Mais cela reste très abordable, et pour c'est parfait pour des abonnés au _Ragequit Club_ tels que moi: pas trop frustrant, mais il faut quand même faire gaffe.

Plusieurs type d'ennemis, allant du brigand au magicien, en passant par des larves sauteuses et autres créatures toujours plus coriaces, sans être pour autant des sacs à PV.

Bon petit jeu donc, qui donne toujours envie de s'en refaire une petite dernière avant d'aller dormir. À noter également que le jeu sauvegarde notre progression, donc on peut quitter à tout moment sans soucis.

Ah et il est encore en phase _Early Access_.

----------


## chipolata

> Sans ce mod, je n'aurais jamais eu le courage de finir le jeu.
> Le personnage est beaucoup plus réactif, moins de délais horribles entre les animations, plus fluide dans son comportement.


Idem, les combats ressemble encore plus à du hit and run sans ce mod. Puis a la moitié du jeu tu roule sur tout le monde ou presque. Bref combat à chier, il n'y a que l'ambiance qui m'a fait le terminé, j'aime bien la licence.

----------


## banditbandit

*Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen*

J'ai terminé la quête principal plus la grande majorité des quêtes secondaires et également la partie Dark Arisen (le DLC récif de l'amertume ). J'ai adoré le jeu au point de continuer un second run, la j'ai quasi terminé à nouveau la quête principale (pour ceux qui connaissent il me reste le puits de l'éternité, mais bon je possède de quoi achever la quête), mais en attendant je fais un second run du récif de l'amertume (

Spoiler Alert! 


donc après avoir tué Daimon

), là par contre c'est une toute autre difficulté, ça ferait presque passer le reste du jeu pour un tutoriel. Je suis en train de monter un assassin car malgré mon niveau (level 130) je n'arrive pas à battre le boss final (

Spoiler Alert! 


dans sa seconde forme

), ça reste une gageure.  ::trollface::

----------


## hisvin

*Deus ex 3:*Sauvetage de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Malick

 quasiment en non létal. Je pense que c'est gérable réellement mais j'étais "usé".

----------


## Az'

> *Deus ex 3:*Sauvetage de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Malick
> 
>  quasiment en non létal. Je pense que c'est gérable réellement mais j'étais "usé".


T'entends quoi par gérable ? Tu comptais le faire en mode ninja mais t'as été obligé d'employer les gros moyens ?
C'est possible de le faire sans tuer, mais faut une chorégraphie quasi-parfaite, et ne pas traîner...

----------


## hisvin

Je parlais de le faire sans tuer (soit dit en passant, ce n'est pas vrai vu que le robot en explosant embarque une bonne pelleté de gars avec lui). Et, oui cela demande une chorégraphie assez proche de la perfection. Enfin, il suffit de s'attaquer aux ennemis par ordre de puissance et cela passe correctement:D'abord les 2 gardes lourds puis le robot et ensuite tu nettoies les gardes avec fusil pour finir sur les snipers.

----------


## helldraco

Marrant, j'ai justement fait ce passage hier ... au lance roquettes (avec toutes les roquettes dispos dans le jeu, une petite dizaine).  :tired: 

Même comme ça j'en ai bavé, cette scène est d'une débilité absolue, j'aurais JAMAIS eu le moindre plaisir à la faire. 

Tout ça pour qu'elle ne revienne pas dans le prochain opus ... 'culés.  ::(:

----------


## Az'

> Je parlais de le faire sans tuer (soit dit en passant, ce n'est pas vrai vu que le robot en explosant embarque une bonne pelleté de gars avec lui).


J'ai le vague souvenir d'avoir dû trainer les mecs loin du robot pour éviter les dommages collatéraux (et j'ai quand même raté ma run pacifiste sans savoir où ça a merdé...)  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

> Marrant, j'ai justement fait ce passage hier ... au lance roquettes (avec toutes les roquettes dispos dans le jeu, une petite dizaine).


Pas rentable, ta technique...Un coup de bourre avec le fusil étourdisseur, une prise sur le garde lourd, un coup sur le 2ème, une grenade EMP sur le robot et le reste au tazer.

----------


## Cyth

> Tout ça pour qu'elle ne revienne pas dans le prochain opus ... 'culés.


Parce que la majorité a préférer se barrer comme un gros lâche, la laissant à son sort (perso j'ai fait les 2)  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Volesprit

> (et j'ai quand même raté ma run pacifiste sans savoir où ça a merdé...)


Si tu as fait comme moi, fallait pas tuer les mecs dans l'intro du jeu mais les éviter. J'ai cru que ça ne comptait pas vu que y a pas tellement d'autres choix a priori, mais si.

----------


## ducon

J’ai fini Kama sutra, maintenant un petit tour chez les vieux WADs.

----------


## helldraco

> Pas rentable, ta technique...Un coup de bourre avec le fusil étourdisseur, une prise sur le garde lourd, un coup sur le 2ème, une grenade EMP sur le robot et le reste au tazer.


Qui te parle de rentabilité ? C'était pour me défouler et me venger de toutes les crises de nerfs que je me suis tapé sur ce passage lors des autres runs.

Mais c'était con, ça m'a pas vidé autant que je le voulais finalement ... je me suis même demandé si les explosions que je causais avec les roquettes n'occasionnaient pas des dommages collatéraux à l'hélico vu que certaines fois il explosait vraiment très rapidement.  ::mellow::

----------


## jlm76

> SystemShock 2.
> 
> Ça doit bien faire 12 ans, du coup je me rappelais plus de rien. 
> 
> Bah putain, je sais pas pourquoi y ai pas rejoué avant. Je me refait pourtant les premier fallout et deus ex très régulièrement...
> Mais ce SS2 a totalement sa place au panthéon des jeux incontournables, intemporels, auxquels il faut avoir joué pour se rendre compte que finalement, la soupe que l'on nous sert depuis 15 ans est de plus en plus fade.


Même si je le redis quasiment à chaque fois, en plus d'être un incontournable du jeu vidéo, c'est aussi le jeu avec une des meilleures ambiances sonores que j'ai jamais vu.
Les logs audios et les sons d'ambiances sont de véritables bijoux d’orfèvrerie. Du pur grand art.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Étonnamment d'ailleurs, parmi les quelques autres jeux à pouvoir lutter face à lui sur ce terrain on trouve ... Thief 2, qui est peu ou prou réalisé par  la même équipe.
Récemment il semble important de citer Alien Isolation qui faisait également des merveilles concernant le design sonore et son rendu. Et GTA V s'avère particulièrement pointu lui aussi.

----------


## znokiss

Il y a longtemps (2010), j'avais commencé The Witcher 1, je m'étais arrêté dans le marécage à côté Wyzima, environ 15h de jeu.
L'été dernier, j'ai recommencé une partie en me disant que cette fois j'allais le finir. Mais en avançant, j'ai realisé que je me souvenais pas mal de tout. J'ai plus eu le temps ensuite.

Et ce week-end, j'ai retrouvé mes vieilles sauvegardes de 2010, j'ai embrayé dessus avec mon joli pack de mods graphiques, ça tue bien  ::o: 
Bon, à la fin de l'acte 2, les allers-retours sont fréquents et on à un peu l'impression de faire du coliposte, mais j'accroche bien : session de 4,5h hier, ça ne m'étais plus arrivé depuis... pfiouuuu... au moins ça.
Cette fois c'est la bonne. 

Et pour me défouler entre deux, je m'amuse à modder Doom 3, y'a de quoi faire.

----------


## DeadFish

*Dungeon of the Endless*

C'est joli comme tout, c'est moins barbant que FTL, c'est salaud juste ce qu'il faut et ça a l'air assez profond (ho ho ho) tout en restant accessible aux communs des mortels. Mais en quatre parties, je n'ai quand même pas dépassé le premier étage, 'faut pas déconner. 

Il y a deux trucs qui me chiffonnent par contre : on ne peut pas (ou alors j'ai mal vu) sélectionner ses bonhommes au lasso pour leur donner un ordre commun, on est donc obligé de les déplacer un par un, c'est un peu lourdingue, et on ne peut pas non plus changer le bouton (clique molette) pour allumer la lumière ce qui fait que je me retrouve à dézoomer sauvagement trois fois sur quatre.

Ah et je n'ai pas compris à quoi ça servait d'ailleurs, d'allumer la lumière. Pas compris non plus les sortes de gros cristaux noirs dans certaines salles.


*Xenoblade*

La douche froide. C'est hideux, aussi bien techniquement qu'artistiquement (mon Dieu, ce _chara design_) ; l'intrigue de midinette, issue d'un mauvais manga ; la surenchère de quêtes à la con, façon MMO ; les combats mous et chiants, bien aidés par une IA teubée - rendez-moi mes gambits nom d'un chien ! - ; et le côté ballade champêtre, en plus d'être vain, est gâché par la lenteur surnaturelle du bonhomme.

J'ai plus la tête au jeu de ouatmille heures mais je l'ai quand même lancé « pour voir ». Je vais encore pousser une heure ou deux mais ça ne sent pas bon du tout.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ha, j'y ai presque cru jusqu'à ce que tu mentionnes les Gambits de cette purge de FFXII.

----------


## Zerger

> *Dungeon of the Endless*
> 
> C'est joli comme tout, c'est moins barbant que FTL, c'est salaud juste ce qu'il faut et ça a l'air assez profond (ho ho ho) tout en restant accessible aux communs des mortels. Mais en quatre parties, je n'ai quand même pas dépassé le premier étage, 'faut pas déconner. 
> 
> Il y a deux trucs qui me chiffonnent par contre : on ne peut pas (ou alors j'ai mal vu) sélectionner ses bonhommes au lasso pour leur donner un ordre commun, on est donc obligé de les déplacer un par un, c'est un peu lourdingue, et on ne peut pas non plus changer le bouton (clique molette) pour allumer la lumière ce qui fait que je me retrouve à dézoomer sauvagement trois fois sur quatre.
> 
> Ah et je n'ai pas compris à quoi ça servait d'ailleurs, d'allumer la lumière. Pas compris non plus les sortes de gros cristaux noirs dans certaines salles.


Pour selectionner plusieurs personnages, shift-clicG sur eux ou leur portrait. Et tu peux meme creer des groupes de controle en faisant ctrl+1,2,....
Pour tout selectionner, je crois que c'est la touche A

La gestion de la lumiere (brume pour etre exacte) est ultra-importante:
 - les modules et défenses ne fonctionnent pas dans une salle non-alimentée par de la brume
 - les monstres ne spawnent qu'à partir des salles non éclairées, sauf si tu y as laissé un héros dedans (petite astuce qui dépanne bien)
Bref la brume permet de modifier le chemin que vont prendre les ennemis, de mieux planifier la disposition de tes défenses et le choix des portes à ouvrir

Les gros cristaux bleus permettent d'effectuer des recherches, les gros cristaux sombres permettent de filer des malus ou bonus pendant un nombre de tours limités (à condition d'alimenter leur salle)

Hesite pas a passer sur le topic du jeu si tu as d'autre questions

----------


## Supergounou

> *Xenoblade*
> 
> La douche froide. C'est hideux, aussi bien techniquement qu'artistiquement (mon Dieu, ce _chara design_) ; l'intrigue de midinette, issue d'un mauvais manga ; la surenchère de quêtes à la con, façon MMO ; les combats mous et chiants, bien aidés par une IA teubée - rendez-moi mes gambits nom d'un chien ! - ; et le côté ballade champêtre, en plus d'être vain, est gâché par la lenteur surnaturelle du bonhomme.
> 
> J'ai plus la tête au jeu de ouatmille heures mais je l'ai quand même lancé « pour voir ». Je vais encore pousser une heure ou deux mais ça ne sent pas bon du tout.


Wahou  ::O:  Ca contraste pas mal avec mon avis posté la semaine dernière sur le topic des jeux finis.

Juste pour la technique, on est d'accord que les pixels piquent les yeux et que le chara-design est douteux, mais comment dire que la DA est hideuse?

----------


## Koma

*GTA 5.* 


Mon dieu cette rechute.

Mon dieu cette version.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/...20111011082328


J'suis pas certain que t'ais choisi le meilleur screen pour vanter la DA  :tired:

----------


## Meuhoua

M'enfin, c’est de la SF/Fantasy à la jap quoi, le seul souci niveau DA, je trouve que ce sont le style des visages qui manque de style justement, mais le reste déboîte pas mal, le travail sur le gigantisme mixé au paysage est vraiment impressionnant, la découverte de la plupart des zones donne le vertige (faut comprendre que dans ce jeu, le "monde" est un colosse figé sur lequel la vie c'est développé).

----------


## Sylvine

En ce moment quand je fais caca, je joue à Giant Boulder of Death, un jeu mobile par Adult Swim.

En gros c'est Rock of Age en version runner, on dirige un gros rocher qui roule en bas d'une montagne infiniment haute et qui doit démonter le plus de trucs possible sans mourir.
Le jeu est très amusant, à la fois grâce à gameplay bien défoulant et à tout l'univers graphique et sonore. C'est une espèce de version débile de la Suisse avec un dictateur qui veut se débarrasser du rocher, j'ai pas bien compris le délire, mais les petits cris des trucs qu'on écrase et le jingle de game over jodlé me font rire à chaque fois.

Au delà de ça le jeu est plutôt bien pensé, par exemple il reprend le concept qu'ont quasiment tous ces jeux avec des missions à accomplir (démonter tant de trucs en une fois, rouler sur X mètres...) mais la particularité c'est que qu'en en remplissant un, on débloque un nouveau élément de décor qui va parsemer la montagne. Ça peut être des maisons, des animaux, des gens... mais aussi des nouveaux dangers, comme un robot yeti. Du coup au fur et mesure qu'on progresse, la montagne est peuplée par de plus en plus de conneries ce qui rend le tout de plus en plus improbable.

Voilà, je recommande si comme moi vous prenez votre temps pour faire caca.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'suis pas certain que t'ais choisi le meilleur screen pour vanter la DA


On parle bien de DA, et pas de technique pure. Et cette colonie est magnifique.

----------


## Catel

> Le jeu est très amusant


 ::mellow::

----------


## Haraban

*Dungeon of the endless*

En solo parfois, mais surtout en multi.
Je trouve ce jeu excellent, on s'amuse beaucoup à se préparer avant l'ouverture de la moindre salle et à gueuler "PORTE" quand en ouvre une. Ça finit quasi toujours en gros bordel avec des carrefours dans tout les coins et moins de la moitié de la map embrumée (le "gros bordel" arrivant surtout quand l'autre joueur décide d'ouvrir deux ou trois portes de suites sans prévenir et que 150 mobs pop à travers la map).

Pour le moment on est allé jusqu'à l'étage 6. On se marre bien, c'est super addictif, l'humour fait mouche pour moi et le design est d'enfer.

----------


## Kelexel

*Shadowrun Returns*

Bon, je ne m'attentais à pas grand chose et je ne suis pas déçu, c'est franchement pas terrible. C'est vide, le monde ne dégage aucune sensation de vie, graphiquement c'est simpliste (les textures sans détails), le système de jeu est complètement déséquilibré (fusil à pompes = win assurée) j'ai l'impression que les tirs dans le dos n'apportent rien, l'interface est pourrie, la musique idem. Je joue que pour le scénario en fait, quelques bonnes idées de ce côté mais tout se déroule trop vite.

A 3€ ça va mais rien de transcendant.

En attendant la fin de polissage de Pillars et Wastelands 2.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On parle bien de DA, et pas de technique pure. Et cette colonie est magnifique.


Ca va, je fais encore la différence entre DA et technique  :;): 
La colonie mouais, ça va encore, mais je bloque sur le perso déguisé en randonneur du futur avec son épée de 2m dans le dos.

----------


## Sylvine

> 


 Dans le genre jeu auquel je joue en faisant caca hein, je vais pas vous faire croire que c'est le GOTY of the year de l'année.

----------


## Percolator42

*Gta 5* 

Midi et soir 5j/7  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania the sword of Destiny:*J'ai enfin terminé le "temple" (en fait un cellier) des adeptes du dieu sans nom. J'en ai bavé mais j'ai pété l'autel impie. \o/ Bien sur, si c'était plus ou moins ce que l'on me demandait (avec une statuette comme preuve...J'ai bien fait de ne pas la détruire celle-là.), je me suis rendu compte que le grand prêtre était planqué dans une pièce cachée. Je me suis fait défoncé comme prévu. Je reviendrai plus tard pour me venger en espérant qu'il y a de la thune derrière. Bordoule, je suis toujours en mode clodo même si j'ai récupéré un anneau magique (dont je ne connais pas le pouvoir) en sortant un gars d'une fosse. Comme quoi cela sert de se balader avec une corde. 
Comme je n'ai pas de bol, je suis tombé juste après sur le fameux vaisseau fantôme, j'ai tenté de fouiner, j'ai à peine survécu avec des persos malades, tout cela pour me faire trucider par un kraken qui m'attendait à la sortie... Bref, on recharge, on brule un cierge et hop...Ah, non je suis retombé sur un autre donjon. Drapeau blanc.  :^_^:

----------


## Koma

Vu le nombre de jeux que Sylvine teste dans ce topic en faisant caca, je pense qu'il y a une rubrique à faire chez CPC, par ex par Kalash ou Pipo

Ou alors il y a une place pour la pute de Masterchief. Embauchez-le et je me réabonne.

----------


## raaaahman

> Vu le nombre de jeux que Sylvine teste dans ce topic en faisant caca, je pense qu'il y a une rubrique à faire chez CPC, par ex par Kalash ou Pipo.


Games Of Trône?  :^_^:

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai peur de faire le compte des heures passées dessus depuis 2013.

----------


## schouffy

::o:  t'es insomniaque ou en fac ?

----------


## Haelnak

Petit joueur le Dicsaw. Kryeg est à *92h*.

Quant à moi, ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je n'avais pas joué autant, et encore là je suis en stage, même pas en cours :

----------


## jeanba

J'ai fait 40 points à *Socket sort* ce matin.
Une variante de Memory, jouable sur toutes les bonnes machines à laver : gratuit avec un peu de pub ingame (addidas, Puma, Nike ...)
Un peu ennuyeux

----------


## Zerger

J'ai toujours ri et meprise les gens qui lachaient de la tune sur KickStarter ou sur les Early Access...

Et j'ai pourtant achete *Killing Floor 2* qui vient de sortir en Early Access. Et je ne le regrette meme pas  :Cigare: 
Le jeu est magnifique et fluide sans demander une config de porc, la tension est vraiment omni-presente... Que c'est bon de demembrer du zombie  :Bave: 
Je sens que ca va etre difficile de retourner sur KF1 ou L4D2  ::P:  J'ai trouve mon nouveau jeu "Defouloir"

----------


## poneyroux

*Circuits*

Voilà. J'ai sorti 1000 boules pour du PC, et j'me retrouve à jouer à un jeu ultra minimaliste. C'est d'la grosse boulette addictif. Ca ressemble à du jeu tablette mais j'suis comme un fou quand même. Foutus bundle.

----------


## jeanba

ça me rappelle quand je m'étais acheté en 2002 une config à 1200 € pour jouer à *Total Annihilation*

----------


## Haraban

He bien ce n'était pas 1200€ gâcher.
Meilleur RTS toujours.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Circuits*
> 
> Voilà. J'ai sorti 1000 boules pour du PC, et j'me retrouve à jouer à un jeu ultra minimaliste. C'est d'la grosse boulette addictif. Ca ressemble à du jeu tablette mais j'suis comme un fou quand même. Foutus bundle.


C'est marrant je viens de le finir, là de suite, et je suis pas du tout aussi enthousiaste. Les musiques sont mauvaises, les niveaux sont trop simples, et au final, je me faisais un peu chier en y jouant.

----------


## poneyroux

> C'est marrant je viens de le finir, là de suite, et je suis pas du tout aussi enthousiaste. Les musiques sont mauvaises, les niveaux sont trop simples, et au final, je me faisais un peu chier en y jouant.


Clairement les musiques sont en dent de scie, et plutôt pointées vers le bas les dents. Et ouais, la difficulté est vraiment trop faible. Je sais pas trop. Objectivement c'est pas un super jeu, mais j'ai bloqué entièrement tout mon esprit dessus. On va dire la fatigue, ou trop de GTA, c'est selon.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Mon PC vieillissant crachant ses poumons sur _Dragon Age: Inquisition_ et m'imposant des temps de chargements difficilement supportables, j'ai ressorti ma Wii et ma PS3. J'y reviendrai le jour où j'aurai changé ma config...

Après avoir terminé _Super Metroid_ sur la console virtuelle je me lance simultanement dans _Beat the Beat_ et dans _Metroid Prime_.
Le premier est un pur jeu de rythme qui, contrairement à des séries comme _DJ Max_ et _Project Diva_ ne repose presque pas sur les indications visuelles (souvent cachées par le jeu) et la profusion de notes différentes (le jeu se joue avec deux boutons uniquement).
C'est là que je me rends compte que je n'ai pas le sens du rythme, sans aide visuelle les mini-jeux me sont très difficiles (alors que j'ai terminé à 100% des jeux comme _Oendan_) ce qui a cependant le mérite de me stimuler. D'autant que l'ambiance délirante, qui rappelle les Wario Ware m'accroche bien.

_Metroid Prime_ c'est _Metroid Prime_. L'un des meilleurs jeux qui soit, la transposition stupéfiante de ce qui fait l'esprit des metroidvania dans un environnement en 3D à la première personne.
Je n'ai pour l'instant (re)touché qu'à l'intro et je trouve que le passage en 3D rend le jeu plus oppressant et le rythme plus lent (il faut plus de temps pour se repérer dans le décors qui est plus difficile à "lire" qu'en 2D).
Mon dernier souvenir de la série c'était _Metroid Prime 3_ qui me donnait parfois l'impression d'être un Myst-like, à la fois pour l'importance de l'exploration, de la compréhension de l'environnement, et pour le sentiment de solitude qui fini par peser sur le joueur (c'est con à dire mais ce ne sont AMHA pas des jeux à faire si on est déprimé).

Sinon sur PS3 je redécouvre _Shadow of the Colossus_ auquel j'avais un peu touché sur PS3 et...je sais pas trop.
L'ambiance, elle aussi parfaitement déprimante, les déplacements à cheval, le rythme qui mélange une exploration lente et des combats survoltés, l'aspect majestueux des colosses...c'est la classe.
Mais les combats en eux-même ne me plaisent pas tellement. Le fait de devoir gérer sa jauge d'endurance au moment d'escalader rend le jeu assez peu immersif (quoi de plus artificiel que cette gestion des jauges ?) d'autant que la maniabilité un peu lourde rend l'escalade des colosses assez fastidieuse. 
J'ai envie d'adorer le jeu mais...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil pour SoTc...L'ambiance est vraiment chouette, et l'idée des colosses est sympa, mais j'ai trouvé l'exécution trop fastidieuse. j'ai arrêté au 4ème ou 5ème...
Peut être qu'avoir autre chose à faire entre deux colosses -sans tomber non plus dans le remplissage classique des open-world- aurait aidé à garder l'intérêt.

----------


## Sylvine

Des tours à escalader.  :Bave:

----------


## alucard le mordant

Du crafting.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tant qu'a faire, du survival avec l'obligation de manger régulièrement des fruits  qu'on mettra trois plombes à récolter, devoir construire une cabane pour dormir, cabane à fortifier pour survivre aux attaques de zombies et la possibilité de découvrir un succès caché en récoltant les 247 morceaux de l'orbite d'Uhkgjuejf.
Et des missions Taxi. :GTHype:

----------


## Cyth

> Après avoir terminé _Super Metroid_ sur la console virtuelle je me lance simultanement dans _Beat the Beat_ et dans _Metroid Prime_.
> Le premier est un pur jeu de rythme qui, contrairement à des séries comme _DJ Max_ et _Project Diva_ ne repose presque pas sur les indications visuelles (souvent cachées par le jeu) et la profusion de notes différentes (le jeu se joue avec deux boutons uniquement)..


Si quand même, par contre c'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas se reposer dessus vu que plusieurs épreuves vont s'amuser à les masquer temporairement.

----------


## schouffy

> Pareil pour SoTc...L'ambiance est vraiment chouette, et l'idée des colosses est sympa, mais j'ai trouvé l'exécution trop fastidieuse. j'ai arrêté au 4ème ou 5ème...


Et le fait de se retaper de longs passages pour cause de maniabilité douteuse.

----------


## alucard le mordant

@Cyth :
En fait là où le jeu diffère c'est que le signal visuel change à chaque mini-jeu.
Il faut donc à chaque fois le repérer par la musique (même si le mode démo permet de s'aider).

C'est en tous cas comme ça que j'explique mes grandes difficultés sur le jeu alors que j'ai une grande expérience des jeux de rythme (mais un sens du rythme pas très bon dans la vie de tous les jours).

----------


## Cyth

Oui c'est sûr que chaque mini-jeu est indépendant des autres (versions 2 pour certains exceptées), de la même façon que les micro-jeux des Wario Ware (vu que les 2 séries sont liés).

----------


## Cotopaxi

*Assassin's Creed China Chronicles*, pour voir. C'est un sous Mark of the Ninja, en moins bien évidemment (je dis ça après 1h de jeu). 
Les graphismes vont de pas mal du tout (les effets style encre de chine) à moche (certains environnements).
La maniabilité est très bof (horrible pendant les combats, un peu molle pour les déplacements).
Je vais insister un peu mais pas trop quand même.  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

Bon, j'ai lancé *One Finger Death Punch* et c'est bien addictif quand même ce jeu. Faudra faire gaffe quand je le lance  ::):

----------


## doshu

+1 pour *One Finger DP*, c'est très bon. Pas vraiment de rejouabilité par contre, mais vu le prix, on ne peut pas s'en plaindre.

----------


## Astasloth

Et c'est reparti pour *Crypt of the Necrodancer* ! (rappelez-vous, j'en parlais il y a quelques pages pour vous dire à quel point ce petit rythm rogue-like est bien)

Le jeu est officiellement sorti hier soir. La dernière zone a donc été incluse dans le jeu et elle tue sa maman ! Autant par les musiques qui sont encore une fois excellentes (monsieur l'a testé avant moi vu que c'est son jeu et je sautillais toute seule sur ma chaise au rythme de la musique) que par l'originalité du niveau qui tranche vraiment par rapport aux autres. Les trois premières zones étaient devenues des promenades de santé pour moi (au bout de 20h de jeu, c'est plutôt logique), ou peu s'en fallait, mais là... La difficulté est vraiment élevée. Les ennemis sont puissants, presque tous nouveaux (il reste quand même des golems, des squelettes, des chauves-souris et des singes notamment... Mais qui font bien plus mal et font des choses assez surprenante) avec des patterns bien immondes à intégrer. Certains se déplacent en diagonales, certains sautent deux cases d'affilée, d'autres vous rendent confu (et donc il faut bouger pendant quelques seconde avec les commandes inversées).
On a réussi à atteindre le 3e niveau de cette zone en coop', mais seule je n'arrive que péniblement, et encore un peu par chance, jusqu'au 2e niveau.
Je suis donc repartie pour m'acharner.

Et qui dit release officielle, dit ajout des nouveaux achievements que l'on pouvait déjà voir depuis une semaine sur sa page Steam. Et en essayant d'en réaliser un, je me suis rendu compte que les développeurs avaient non seulement ajouté un petit peu de décors à la zone 1, mais qu'en plus ils ont placé des petites vidéos expliquant l'histoire de Cadence (le perso principal) à la fin de chaque zone.

Je n'y ai joué qu'une petite heure et demi depuis sa sortie, donc je n'ai pas encore fait le tour de tout ce qui a été ajouté, mais ça promet. J'ai déjà vu les deux nouveaux mini-boss d'ailleurs et ils sont pénibles juste comme il faut. 
Et pour ceux qui avaient acheté la version avec la playlist incluse, de nouveaux morceaux ont été rajouté. Je crois qu'il y en a une 40aine maintenant.

C'est donc un jeu qu'il est bien, qu'il est entraînant, qu'il est beau et qu'il faut avoir dans sa bibliothèque si on aime les rogue-like (et personnellement je songe très sérieusement à l'acheter pour moi plutôt que de continuer à y jouer en partage, juste pour récompenser les créateurs qui ont fait du super bon boulot).

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici un lien vers un article relayant une vidéo où les développeurs parlent de la création du jeu : http://cpc.cx/bXX

----------


## Nono

> Et j'ai pourtant achete *Killing Floor 2* qui vient de sortir en Early Access. Et je ne le regrette meme pas 
> Le jeu est magnifique et fluide sans demander une config de porc, la tension est vraiment omni-presente... Que c'est bon de demembrer du zombie 
> Je sens que ca va etre difficile de retourner sur KF1 ou L4D2  J'ai trouve mon nouveau jeu "Defouloir"


Pareillement. Du coup j'ai hâte qu'ils équilibrent tout ça, et qu'ils sortent de nouveaux perks et nouvelles maps.

----------


## Safo

> Pareillement. Du coup j'ai hâte qu'ils équilibrent tout ça, et qu'ils sortent de nouveaux perks et nouvelles maps.


T'entends quoi par "équilibrer tout ca?" Il me semble plutot bien paufiner pour le moment de ce coté là  ::o: 
Bonne difficulté, des classes toutes plutot intéressantes, pannel d'armes (pas bien divers mais toutes utiles), etc.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Assassin's Creed Unity*

Alors, oui il y a des bugs, mais pour le moment je n'en ai rencontré qu'un seul vraiment gênant qui à disparu après une relance de sauvegarde. Et un autre tout petit ou un personnage du jeu à presque explosé sous mes yeux, mais c'est tout. En autre bémol, les éléments qui font sortir de l'immersion. Au début c'est vraiment ridicule, puis on les évite par la suite.

Sinon, bha c'est chouette. Visuellement j'adore. Je passe beaucoup de temps seulement à explorer et arpenter les rues de Paris. La gestion de la foule est vraiment impressionante et rend la ville plus vivante que n'importe quel épisode de la série. C'est graphiquement mortel, si tant est qu'on puisse pousser les graphismes. J'avoue avoir relancé le jeu après avoir offert une gtx970 à mon vieux pc âgé de plus de 4 ans. Ça passe maintenant tout à fond et c'est parfaitement fluide. Bonheur !

Les petites missions annexes sont sympa, et pour le moment je ne fais que cela pour profiter encore plus de Paris.

Preuve de la qualité du jeu : J'alterne avec GTA V et pour le moment, je joue plus à Unity qu'au simulateur de truanderie de Rockstar (bon, j'avoue être fan de jeux "historiques").

Donc oui, il est buggé (mais pas tant que cela, merci les patchs), oui la politique commerciale d'Ubisoft est regrettable et condamnable. Mais le jeu est bon, un des meilleurs voir le meilleur Assassin's Creed qui en plus est à mon avis un des plus beaux jeux actuels si on peut booster un peu les paramètres.

----------


## raaaahman

*Fez* finalement (acheté en bundle l'an dernier, ou avant je ne sais plus). Je. Dois. Tout. Trouver.  :tired:

----------


## Koma

*Left 4 Dead 2.* J'ai passé le weekend chez mes vieux, et j'avais un pote venu du Mexique qui voulait jouer sur nos laptops en soirée. Il fallait donc un jeu qu'on ait tous les deux, pas trop long à DL en wifi de merde et qui tourne sur mon macbook. Après avoir abandonné l'idée de démarrer Diablo 3 quand on s'est rendu compte que la démo ne permettait que de soloter et que le jeu coûtait encore 80 balles avec l'extension, on a lancé L4D2.

Mouais, c'est plutôt rapide, efficace et sympa, mais vite répétitif si on fait plus d'une campagne par soir. Certes on aurait pu monter la difficulté mais à quoi bon. Les armes sont trop peu et finalement la moitié est pas utile, le friendly fire est une excellente chose mais le jeu est tellement bordélique et les Z débarquent tellement de partout en courant que ça en devient n'importe quoi, sauf si on joue dos à dos à 4 en progressant en "saucisson commun" et là, on nettoie méthodiquement sans soucis... Et les niveaux sont toujours construits pareils, donc si c'est juste pour mourir plus vite, bof. Les gimmicks sont toujours les mêmes (pause/horde/pause/horde/safe zone), les streums manquent de variétés (trop peu de spéciaux qui interviennent toujours pareil), les indicateurs visuels font un peu tâche, et en mode de difficulté le plus simple, à deux, on roule sur le jeu sauf évidemment sur la séquence finale (genre les bidons d'essence) de chaque map qui nécessite un vrai coop à 4 sans bots, et qui deviennent donc vite relou. A contrario, avec 2 pickups sur Steam, à 4 on roule sur le jeu. Sauf que le serveur pète une pile et nous déco sur le tableau final... OK.  En plus le gunplay est vraiment merdique alors que dans les Half Life et les autres jeux Source non.

Deux bonnes choses, le pathfinding introductif des Z (ils grimpent aux murs, passent au loin dans les ruelles, escaladent les fenêtres, etc... ambiance) et les dialogues ingame pendant la campagne.

Sinon c'est vite répétitif, lassant, et trop peu varié. La prochaine fois je tenterai Killing Floor pour voir la diff.

----------


## mithrandir3

> en mode de difficulté le plus simple, à deux, on roule sur le jeu sauf évidemment sur la séquence finale (genre les bidons d'essence) de chaque map qui nécessite un vrai coop à 4 sans bots, et qui deviennent donc vite relou.


Mais pourquoi donc y jouer en Easy ?

----------


## Sylvine

Surtout pourquoi y jouer en coop, le cœur du jeu c'est le versus.

----------


## Koma

> Mais pourquoi donc y jouer en Easy ?


Et pourquoi pas ?

---------- Post added at 20h30 ---------- Previous post was at 20h29 ----------




> Surtout pourquoi y jouer en coop, le cœur du jeu c'est le versus.


 Chais pas, le jeu est vendu comme un coop FPS online, et je vois campagne en premier choix pointé par le menu, donc logiquement, je clique.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba c'est un peu l'intro, le tuto presque.
Tu prends tes marques avec le gameplay et les campagnes, c'est pas bête de commencer par là.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Et pourquoi pas ?


C'est normal que tu trouve le jeu lassant si tu joue à ce niveau de difficulté. En Easy il n'y a aucun challenge.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et le fait de se retaper de longs passages pour cause de maniabilité douteuse.


Elle est très bonne la maniabilité d'SOTC. C'est un peu l’ancêtre de Grow Home, y'avait tout une partie "animation procédurale" qui était vraiment unique pour l'époque (enfin même pour maintenant en fait, j'ai pas encore vu un truc aussi réussi à ce niveau).

----------


## Nacodaco

Le troisième épisode de *Game of Thrones*.

Je reste définitivement dubitatif devant les différentes critiques que j'ai pu lire à propos du jeu. J'en suis très satisfait et je le place facilement au-dessus de la S2 de The Walking Dead.

* le scénario est originale, ça me fait toujours plaisir,
* le jeu à un background très fidèle aux bouquins (j'ai eu peur quand ils ont annoncés s'inspirer de la série :s),
* le jeu nous fais connaître des émotions un peu différentes de 99% des autres productions (même si ça fait peut-être un peu trop après coup...).

C'est du Telltale Games très classique. On peut ne pas aimer, on peut s'en lasser, mais ce n'est pas encore mon cas donc j'en profite !

----------


## Koma

> C'est normal que tu trouve le jeu lassant si tu joue à ce niveau de difficulté. En Easy il n'y a aucun challenge.


T'as lu mon post ?




> Certes on aurait pu monter la difficulté mais à quoi bon. Les armes sont trop peu et finalement la moitié est pas utile, le friendly fire est une excellente chose mais le jeu est tellement bordélique et les Z débarquent tellement de partout en courant que ça en devient n'importe quoi, sauf si on joue dos à dos à 4 en progressant en "saucisson commun" et là, on nettoie méthodiquement sans soucis... Et les niveaux sont toujours construits pareils, donc si c'est juste pour mourir plus vite, bof. Les gimmicks sont toujours les mêmes (pause/horde/pause/horde/safe zone), les streums manquent de variétés (trop peu de spéciaux qui interviennent toujours pareil),


Si c'est pour me faire tuer plus vite de la même manière, je préfère m'amuser même légèrement et trouver le jeu trop succint que ragequit toutes les 2 minutes. Augmenter la difficulté si c'est pour l'augmenter artificiellement, non.

Si éventuellement les pop de mid bosses et d'équipements changent de ratio et emplacement, s'il y a un vrai changement... mais à lire ça , même pas (d'ailleurs le FF était activé donc on jouait en normal en fait, j'ai dit une connerie).

En revanche, comme Sylvine m'apprend que la campagne sert d'intro au joueur, je vais éventuellement aller regarder du côté des autres modes de jeu.

Et sinon, si vous avez joué à Killing Floor 1 ou 2, y'a de grosses différences entre les deux licences pour le coup ? A part les 300 DLC d'armes ou de skins.

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h17 ----------




> Le troisième épisode de *Game of Thrones*.
> 
> Je reste définitivement dubitatif devant les différentes critiques que j'ai pu lire à propos du jeu. J'en suis très satisfait et je le place facilement au-dessus de la S2 de The Walking Dead.
> 
> * le scénario est originale, ça me fait toujours plaisir,
> * le jeu à un background très fidèle aux bouquins (j'ai eu peur quand ils ont annoncés s'inspirer de la série :s),
> * le jeu nous fais connaître des émotions un peu différentes de 99% des autres productions (même si ça fait peut-être un peu trop après coup...).
> 
> C'est du Telltale Games très classique. On peut ne pas aimer, on peut s'en lasser, mais ce n'est pas encore mon cas donc j'en profite !
> ...


 Merci pour ton retour ! A force de lire des critiques tièdes, j'étais tout déçu  ::sad:: , alors que je kiffe leurs TWD  :Bave:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Merci pour ton retour ! A force de lire des critiques tièdes, j'étais tout déçu , alors que je kiffe leurs TWD


Si tu as vraiment apprécié TWD S2 (ce fut mon cas), il n'y aucune raison que tu sois déçu à mes yeux !

La construction du jeu est un peu différente, mais les défauts sont les mêmes que sur TWD.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et sinon, si vous avez joué à Killing Floor 1 ou 2, y'a de grosses différences entre les deux licences pour le coup ?


Ils sont souvent comparés parce que les deux ont des zombies et de la coop mais en vrai ils ont autant de point communs que CS et Evolve mettons.

----------


## jeanviens

*Tomb raider* le reboot

Je n'en suis qu'au tout début du jeu (10% d'après la sauvegarde). C'est beau, techniquement solide, lara a (pour l'instant) un comportement scénaristiquement cohérent, bien qu'elle tue un peu trop facilement après son premier mort. Elle n'est pas (encore ?) tête à claque. Niveau gameplay, j'aime bien les tombeaux, dommage qu'il soient si courts, les gunfight sont corrects, mais malheureusement il y a des QTE (Je déteste les QTE), surtout au début beurk !

Bon c'est pas mal, mais on va voir comment ça se présentera sur la suite.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Tomb raider* le reboot
> 
> Je n'en suis qu'au tout début du jeu (10% d'après la sauvegarde). C'est beau, techniquement solide, lara a (pour l'instant) un comportement scénaristiquement cohérent, bien qu'elle tue un peu trop facilement après son premier mort. Elle n'est pas (encore ?) tête à claque. Niveau gameplay, j'aime bien les tombeaux, dommage qu'il soient si courts, les gunfight sont corrects, mais malheureusement il y a des QTE (Je déteste les QTE), surtout au début beurk !
> 
> Bon c'est pas mal, mais on va voir comment ça se présentera sur la suite.


Prépare un sac de frappe, tu vas bientôt avoir très envie de distribuer moult tartes à la pétasse. Mais quelle conne celle-là...

----------


## Koma

> Ils sont souvent comparés parce que les deux ont des zombies et de la coop mais en vrai ils ont autant de point communs que CS et Evolve mettons.


Tu peux développeur steuplé  ::ninja::  ?
Je sais que c'est dimanche, mais j'ai foi en toi mon pote  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ba déjà le plus évident c'est que KF c'est de la horde, donc t'as une arène relativement petite et t'as des ennemis qui arrivent partout, alors que L4D c'est des niveau linéaires.
Rien que ça, ça donne un rythme et des styles de jeu très différents. A part à certains moments t'es obligé de rester en mouvement dans L4D, alors que sur KF tenir une position est une stratégie parmi d'autres.
Ensuite les ennemis sont différents, en grande partie parce que L4D en coop, c'est un jeu versus où les ennemis sont remplacés par des bots. Les zombies de KF essayent de lentement te déborder par le nombre, alors que sur L4D on est plus sur des petites actions coup de poing qui visent à séparer les survivants.
Aussi t'as une progression verticale plus marquée dans KF, au fur et à mesure des rounds tu deviens plus puissant. C'est aussi vrai dans L4D en coop mais c'est nettement moins prononcé. Et puis dans KF une part de la progression est persistante.

Après y'a pleins d'autres petites différences, mais encore une fois t'as plus vite fait de comparer les points communs (c'est des FPS avec des zombies qui proposent de la coop).

----------


## Koma

Super, merci !  :;): 

Mais du coup, les modes hordes je suis généralement pas fan, donc je vais rester sur L4D2 et pousser un peu l'essai.

----------


## mithrandir3

> Super, merci ! 
> 
> Mais du coup, les modes hordes je suis généralement pas fan, donc je vais rester sur L4D2 et pousser un peu l'essai.


Mais je te conseile de jouer plutôt en Normal ou même en Advanced. C'est beaucoup plus chaud. En Easy le friendly fire ne fait pas de dégâts du tout par exemple.

----------


## Zerger

> Si c'est pour me faire tuer plus vite de la même manière


C'est justement là que tu te méprends. Augmenter la difficulté de L4D2 ne permet pas de mourir plus vite mais de jouer différement.
En facile, tu peux te permettre de traverser les niveaux en courant et je comprenne que cela devienne vite chiant.
A partir du mode Hard/Expert, tu es obligé de changer tes habitudes de jeu, la coop devient vraiment vitale et il faut être très réactif à la moindre attaque. Tu n'avances plus dans les niveaux à tout va, il te faut un éclaireur ou deux pour explorer chaque nouvelle zone (car foncez à 4 dans un boomer ou une flaque de Splitter ne pardonne pas. Et l'éclaireur doit bien penser à s'accroupir pour ne pas se faire head-shot par les potes de derriere). Il te faut aussi qqun qui surveillera regulierement vos arrières et fermera toutes les portes derriere vous. Il y a énormement de trucs à apprendre dans ce jeu, je t'assure (surtout pour le versus mais il faut deja bien connaitre le jeu avant d'entamer ce mode)

Si tu veux, on peut s'organiser une coop entre canards à l'occasion. Et si tu n'es pas convaincu par les campagnes officielles, on possède une belle collection de maps custom qui valent le détour  :;):

----------


## Koma

> C'est justement là que tu te méprends. Augmenter la difficulté de L4D2 ne permet pas de mourir plus vite mais de jouer différement.
> En facile, tu peux te permettre de traverser les niveaux en courant et je comprenne que cela devienne vite chiant.
> A partir du mode Hard/Expert, tu es obligé de changer tes habitudes de jeu, la coop devient vraiment vitale et il faut être très réactif à la moindre attaque. Tu n'avances plus dans les niveaux à tout va, il te faut un éclaireur ou deux pour explorer chaque nouvelle zone (car foncez à 4 dans un boomer ou une flaque de Splitter ne pardonne pas. Et l'éclaireur doit bien penser à s'accroupir pour ne pas se faire head-shot par les potes de derriere). Il te faut aussi qqun qui surveillera regulierement vos arrières et fermera toutes les portes derriere vous. Il y a énormement de trucs à apprendre dans ce jeu, je t'assure (surtout pour le versus mais il faut deja bien connaitre le jeu avant d'entamer ce mode)
> 
> Si tu veux, on peut s'organiser une coop entre canards à l'occasion. Et si tu n'es pas convaincu par les campagnes officielles, on possède une belle collection de maps custom qui valent le détour


C'est ce que je comprends mais dans un jeu pareil (j'apprécie le coup des tableaux à traverser qui sont variés et les campagnes ont l'air nombreuses, une bonne dizaine de mémoire ? On a fait que les 2 premières, la 2e c'est celle où à la fin faut recharger en essence un générateur), j'aurais trouvé sympa que selon le mode de diff, les spawns d'ennemis, items et boss diffèrent d'un mode à l'autre, pas que les stats de dégats et compagnie. 

Mais, ouais, c'est ce que je résumais par la technique saucisson : quand ça devient chaud, on jouait dos à dos en avançant comme si on était attachés ensemble à quatre (on a trouvé des randoms sympa qui jouaient le jeu). Je pense aussi n'avoir fat qu'effleuré en surface le game design avec ces histoires de portes en effet, qui sont d'ailleurs pas invincibles, et après avoir lu quelques trucs cet aprem sur le wikia. 

Puis bon, je jouais sur un mac en low avec une souris à la sensibilité dégueulasse (j'ai jamais réussi à trouver un réglage confortable sur un macbook, d'habitude je joue qu'à des trucs jouables au trackpad comme des CRPG ou des STR), donc faut aussi que je le relance sur mon desk en mode full confort. Après je sais pas du tout quand je relancerai le jeu, mais si vous jouez régulièrement et que vous êtes sur Mumble, je viendrai ptêt faire un tour cte semaine.

----------


## Zerger

Hesite pas à passer sur le topic du jeu pour proposer des parties, que ce soit coop ou versus.
Pour les modes difficulté, tu peux aussi choisir de jouer en Réaliste : Quasi-obligation de viser la tête pour tuer, pas d'auto-résurrection en partie, les witchs one-shotent et surtout, PAS D'AURA BLEUE autour des objets ou des alliés. Pour le coup, les parties sont très difficiles mais ca rend le jeu vraiment flippant  ::P: 
Pour les spwans de monstres, c'est le fameux AI Director qui va s'amuser a alterer le rythme du jeu, je sais pas si c'est lié au mode de difficulté

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (sword of destiny):*J'ai "purgé" la taverne transformée en repaire de nécromanciens surlaquelle j'étais tombé par hasard...Pas mal de matos à la fin. J'en ai profité pour finir définitivement le temple. Pas mal de pognon à la clé. \o/
Pour rester dans l'Oeil noir...
*Blackguards*:Je l'avais installé pour les petits creux et finalement c'est super prenant comme jeu. Les combats sont pas mal tendus même si gérable pour l'instant.

----------


## Haelnak

*GTA V* On ne le présente plus, sa hype le précède. Je squatte le solo pour le moment.
*Pillars of Eternity* Je l'ai mis en pause depuis la sortie de GTA V mais il commence à me manquer. Du coup je reprendrais, logiquement, le contrôle de mon barbare et de ses potes galériens dès ce soir. À moi la joie de crever en boucle.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je suis toujours sur *Guild Wars 2*, je découvre tous les jours de nouvelles choses, c'est du bonheur. Je suis en train de crafter mes armes élevées, j'espère enchainer ensuite sur les armures, même si la sortie prochaine de TW3 me risque de faire faire une grande pause

----------


## Super Discount

J'ai commencé *Pillars of Eternity* aujourd'hui. Je n'ai jamais réussi à accrocher à Baldur's Gate 1 ou 2, et pour le moment je trouve Pillars of Eternity fabuleux. C'est beau, c'est fluide, c'est sombre et bien glauque et ça laisse augurer du bon pour la suite. J'espère juste que j'aurai la patience d'aller au bout, mais si c'est comme ça tout le temps, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. J'aime.

Bon ok, la traduction française n'est pas parfaite, mais ça reste jouable en VF quand même. De toute façon je n'ai pas le niveau d'anglais suffisant pour la VO. J'ai essayé mais ce n'est pas la peine.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Récemment Momock a tenu des propos intolérables qui manquaient de tolérance sur *Castlevania: Symphony of the night*



> La dernière fois que tu as joué à SotN remonte à quand? Perso je l'ai découvert tard (bien après Aria of Sorrow, par exemple) et du coup je ne l'ai jamais aimé (trop lent, trop simple, trop brouillon aussi, avec des tas de mécaniques vaguement esquissées et pas exploitées, comme le bouclier et les familiers qui sont bidons)


Par esprit de contradiction j'ai repris le jeu qui était mon premier metroidvania (alors que je viens de finir _Super Metroid_). 
Il n'a malheureusement pas complètement tort et le contraste entre _Super Metroid_ et _SotN_ n'est pas en faveur de ce dernier.

Au niveau du feeling, le personnage est assez lent et a des sauts légèrement flottant ce qui lui donne une certaine grâce mais n'est pas aussi satisfaisant à jouer que d'autres jeux du genre. On a certes un dash arrière qui dynamise l'action mais sauf erreur de ma part dans _Harmony of Dissonance_ on avait aussi un dash avant qui manque ici.

Sans doute plus problématique sur la durée du jeu, alors que dans _Super Metroid_ le personnage n'évoluait qu'en trouvant des upgrades, le système de _SotN_ ajoute une mécanique d'Xp.
On comprend la raison : cela évite de frustrer le joueur qui se perdrait dans le château et assure que, même s'il ne trouve rien, il est récompensé. Mais du coup cela a pour effet de limiter l'importance de l'exploration et la nécessité presque tactile de chercher à détruire chaque élément du décors.
Plus gênant, alors qu'on level Up régulièrement ce qui augmente nos stats passives, les nouveaux mouvements sont assez lents à trouver (alors que dans Super Metroid le rythme d'obtention de nouvelle upgrade est très élévé).
Après avoir presque traversé le château de gauche à droite et tué deux boss, je n'ai aucun élément qui vient fondamentalement modifier le gameplay.

Bon ceci dit le jeu reste intéressant, le level design donne envie d'explorer le château, la réutilisation des ennemis des précédents Catlevania est efficace (comme d'habitude il faut observer ses ennemis avant de foncer dans le tas) et l'ambiance est agréable. 
Mais le jeu ne fait pas le poids face à _Super Metroid_ et j'ai peur qu'il ne fasse pas non plus le poids par rapport aux épisodes GBA et DS.


Sinon j'ai rêvé que nintendo avait sorti sur GameCube un jeu de plateforme Mario inspiré des grands écrits de la bible.
Niveau gameplay *Super Mario: Bible Edition* ressemblait à _Super Mario 64_ avec des décors plus austères et surtout beaucoup de textes à lire ce qui gâchait un peu le plaisir de jeu. A moins que vous soyez fervent catholique et fan de Mario, je ne vous conseille pas de rêver à ce jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Faudrait que je teste des Castlevania modernes, j'avais adore Circle of Moon et Aria of Sorrow sur GBA  ::wub::  et Order of Ecclesia sur DS  :Bave: 
Il me manque lesquels?

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai mis du temps à te reconnaitre Zerger, avec ton nouvel avatar  ::P: 

Sur DS, il y a Dawn of Sorrow, Order of Ecclesia et Portrait of Ruin. Dawn of Sorrow est vraiment pas mal, j'ai pas testé les autres.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Et sur GBA il te manque _Harmony of Dissonance_.
Je passe sur les épisodes plus récents qui ne sont pas des metroidvania (et que je trouve assez médiocres).

----------


## Zerger

> Et sur GBA il te manque _Harmony of Dissonance_.


Ah non, si celui-la je l'ai pas specifie, c'est parce que je l'ai trouve mediocre, notamment avec le coup du "Tiens, revisite le chateau une deuxieme fois, mais promis, c'est pas un copie-coller, c'est une version malefique"

Je vais jeter un oeil a Dawn of Sorrow, vu que le reste semble moins bon

----------


## Momock

> Mais le jeu ne fait pas le poids face à Super Metroid et j'ai peur qu'il ne fasse pas non plus le poids par rapport aux épisodes GBA et DS.


Ouaip. C'est bien que tu sois capable de mettre la mostalgie de côté et que tu t'en rendes compte.




> Je vais jeter un oeil a Dawn of Sorrow, vu que le reste semble moins bon


Faut voir. Je trouve que Portrait of Ruin est meilleur que Dawn of Sorrow. C'est juste bizarre d'y jouer deux persos en même temps (et pas super utile en plus, vu qu'on peut "ranger" l'autre perso quand on veut et juste alterner entre l'un et l'autre, y'a pas besoin d'avoir les deux à l'écran en pemanence)

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Portrait of Ruin_ est l'épisode GBA/DS dont je me souviens le mieux (c'est le dernier que j'ai fait) et même si je n'aime pas beaucoup sa DA j'ai un très bon souvenir de sa maniabilité nerveuse. Le fait de diriger deux personnages reste un peu gimmick et ne vient pas vraiment révolutionner le gameplay.

Le jeu est divisé en zones bien délimitées (on explore des tableaux que l'on trouve dans le manoir principal) ce qui diminue un peu son aspect exploration (les décors sont très variés mais les zones sont du coup assez petites). On se rapproche plus d'un Shantae (mais on atteint pas le level-design par niveaux d'_Order of Ecclesia_ qui s'éloigne franchement de la formule metroidvania).

----------


## Goji

En attendant The Witcher 3, je me fais le 2 :smile:

----------


## moot

Je me fais doublement humilier sur Crypt of the necrodancer, que j'ai acheté à cause des retours d'Astalatoloth 2 pages plus haut.*   
Doublement, parce que tous les matins je marche comme genesis le temps de m'enlever le rythme de la tête et ...parce que.  ::(: 



*: et des soldes steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

DIRT Rally .... et c'est une excellente surprise.

----------


## Astasloth

> Je me fais doublement humilier sur Crypt of the necrodancer, que j'ai acheté à cause des retours d'Astalatoloth 2 pages plus haut.*   
> Doublement, parce que tous les matins je marche comme genesis le temps de m'enlever le rythme de la tête et ...parce que. 
> 
> 
> *: et des soldes steam.


Mouahahahaha ! (ceci est censé être un ricanement machiavélique)
Mais oui, il y a des objets qui sont excellents, mais qu'il ne faut pas  prendre quand on n'a plus beaucoup de vie... Cet objet-là en  l'occurrence 

Spoiler Alert! 


te soigne tous les 10 kill, mais te blesse un peu  lorsque tu t'en empares... C'est une couronne d'épines après tout  ::P: 


Pour ma part, j'ai presque réussi à vaincre le Necrodancer tout à  l'heure. Ce n'est plus qu'une question d'une run ou deux avant que j'ai  terminé (du moins la run de Cadence. Après il me restera les autres  perso)

----------


## Super Discount

> DIRT Rally .... et c'est une excellente surprise.


Un vrai jeu de rally comme on en attend depuis longtemps ?

----------


## Haelnak

D'après les premiers retours, oui.

----------


## Super Discount

A suivre alors. Merci.  ::):

----------


## Darkfun

Alors, après mon marathon de janvier dernier :




> *06/01/2015*, 16h57
> Après une heure d'instal', ma semaine d'Assassin's Creed peut commencer.
> 
> J'ai jamais joué :D



Cette fois je me le lance dans ça (uniquement les solos, ça tourne tout en 4k c'est pas si mal), je précise que j'en ai jamais fais un SEUL sauf le 1 y a plus de 10 ans  ::): 

Je sens venir les baffes  :;):  Je me donne une semaine. J'ai commencé en vétéran. Me manque que les 2 permiers (MOH + MOH pacifique) introuvables




Prochaine série, les Splinter cell, les batman.

COD 1 en tout cas en 4k, AAX8, ca tourne a 200 fps c'est ouf.

----------


## doshu

C'est triste d'en arriver là...

----------


## hisvin

*Blackguards:*Jusqu'à présent, j'enchainais les combats sans problème...Jusqu'à cette p'tain d'arène de gladiateurs ou l'on nous force à enchainer 2 combats de gladiateurs à 2 contre 2. Il faut désigner les membres des 2 groupes. Le premier combat passe correctement mais le second est une belle purge à la limite de l'aléatoire dans mon cas (surement mal conçu mes persos comme d'habitude). Le plus amusant étant que j'ai réussi sur un coup de bol (coup critique sur un coup à 30% de chance de réussite.)

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Alors, après mon marathon de janvier dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cette fois je me le lance dans ça (uniquement les solos, ça tourne tout en 4k c'est pas si mal), je précise que j'en ai jamais fais un SEUL sauf le 1 y a plus de 10 ans 
> 
> Je sens venir les baffes  Je me donne une semaine. J'ai commencé en vétéran. Me manque que les 2 permiers (MOH + MOH pacifique) introuvables
> 
> ...


Chômeur ? Intermittent ? (mmh je me demande si je n'ai pas fait un gros pléonasme la)

Parceque la, rien qu'avec les Assassin's il y en a pour un moment, à moins de rush le fil principal en speedgaming.

----------


## Haelnak

À vue d’œil, en considérant son post, je dirais un _streamer_ qui aime se faire mal.

----------


## ducon

> Prochaine série, les Splinter cell, les batman.
> 
> COD 1 en tout cas en 4k, AAX8, ca tourne a 200 fps c'est ouf.


Tu ferais mieux de jouer à Doom.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cyth

> Me manque que les 2 permiers (MOH + MOH pacifique) introuvables


Y a le Warchest sur GOG pour le premier MoH.

----------


## Koma

Ori & The Blind Forest. Ou plutôt je regarde ma meuf y jouer. 

Ca fait chier, maintenant je veux lui prendre la manette.

----------


## Darkfun

C'est parti !!!! 


Pour l'instant c'est vraiment plaisant!  C'est chaud par contre en vet! (difficulté 3/4) 

 

Le premier devrait pas me prendre la journée!

----------


## helldraco

*Chroma Squad* !  ::lol:: 

Le petit jeu tout meugnon où tu montes ton équipe de sentai pour faire ta propre série télé. C'est très rigolo, c'est réservé aux fans de sentai, mais c'est rigolo et ça met de bonne humeur.

----------


## Catel

> C'est parti !!!! 
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est vraiment plaisant!  C'est chaud par contre en vet! (difficulté 3/4) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/93e...86f5b3c6f3.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fa6...0cae25c366.jpg
> 
> Le premier devrait pas me prendre la journée! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7625197...792ae22eec.jpg


Aaaaah, le VRAI Call of Duty.

Arrête-toi au 2.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7625197...792ae22eec.jpg


Cette photo me fait bizarrement penser à un genre de punition.
Masochiste  :tired:

----------


## Canard WC

Je joue à *Red Dead Redemption*, parce que GTA V m'a donné envie de m'y remettre !
 ::wub:: 
A quand une version PC aussi bien portée que GTA V, ou un RDD2  ::o:

----------


## schouffy

Je me suis refait une petite session *Ground Zeroes* pour faire les missions en difficile, et c'est quand même bien cool.
Vivement Phantom Pain !

----------


## Momock

> Je me suis refait une petite session *Ground Zeroes* pour faire les missions en difficile, et c'est quand même bien cool.
> Vivement Phantom Pain !


J'espère vraiment qu'on aura pas de mauvaise surprise avec tout le bordel chez Konarmi, c'est l'un des jeux que j'attends le plus.

En ce moment sinon, je joue à *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*, qui était à 3€ et quelques sur Steam, et c'est bien pourrave. FPS console porté à l'arrache (niveau interface, c'est du Saints Row 2), avec des graphisme cell-chiassedés bourrés d'effets visuels qui font qu'on voit rien dès qu'on se prend une bastos, autoregen de merde, le jeu se veut arcade avec son pseudo-dynamisme de FPS console forcément mou du gland et son système de combo qui rempli une jauge de ralenti et donne de l'XP, sauf qu'il t'oblige à utiliser l'iron-sight de merde pour pouvoir viser (cherchez l'erreur...), les ennemis sont complètement cons (soit statiques, soit ils courrent dans tous les sens), et voila. En résumé.

Par contre la narration est rigolote, vu que c'est le héros qui raconte son histoire et que ses auditeurs l'interrompent et mettent leur grain de sel, ça affecte directement ce qu'on joue d'une drôle de manière. Le seul point positif à tirer de cette bouillie infâme. Ça reste quand-même sympa à jouer en compagnie d'un pote ou deux, le temps d'occuper un aprem'.

04/10: médiocre.

----------


## Kelexel

*FTL*
Oui bon je découvre sur le tard. C'est bien meilleur que ce que je pensais, c'est vraiment prenant, entre la frustration et la gratification. C'est assez bien foutu niveau courbe de progression, on apprends à chaque run et ça, je trouve que c'est un sacré plus. Le seul truc qui me fait hurler c'est le boss de fin en mode "3 itération" qui est vraiment une purge, je n'ai pas réussion encore à le vaincre (je pense qu'il faut dégommer l'équipage pour s'en sortir), ça faisait un petit moment que je n'avais été scotché sur un petit jeu avec le coup "bon encore 2 combats et je vais pisser" et en faite non

*Out There*
Là j'ai vu envie de peter la tablette, à chaque partie. J'ai juste l'impression que le jeu prend vie juste pour me faire chier, du genre j'ai une bonne réserve de carburant et voila que le cosmonaute mongolien se coince les doigts dans les chiottes et utilise son rayon laser de poche pour faire un trou dans la cloison et lâcher la moitié de ton carburant. Ca marche avec tout. Oxygene, coque. Tout. C'est d'une difficulté affolante. Je vais refaire quelques tentatives mais j'ai le sentiment que c'est peine perdue.

----------


## Nightwrath

Ne dégomme pas l'équipage du boss dans FTL , sinon il passe en pilote auto. 
Il y a une technique en ne laissant qu'un seul membre. En tout cas on en a tous bavé sur ce boss jusqu'au moment où ça passe. 
J'ai quand même regardé quelques guides pour m'en sortir car il existe différentes techniques.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour FTL, il faut partir dans l'idée que dès le départ, tous tes choix doivent être fait dans l'optique de vaincre le boss final. Contre lui, il y a quelques configurations qui marchent, il va donc te falloir tout le temps improviser pour aboutir à l'une de ces configurations au dernier système.

Quant à Out There, je pense que t'as pas eu de chance, j'ai fini le jeu (du moins une des fins) à mon 3ème run.

----------


## balinbalan

> Cette photo me fait bizarrement penser à un genre de punition.
> Masochiste


Le premier est un FPS scripté tout à fait honnête en son genre (et sans autoregen). Le problème, c'est plus l'overdose qui a suivi.

----------


## Azareth

*Pillars of eternity* : Milieu acte II, je le trouve sympa ce jeu ! L'histoire est particulière mais au moins ça change des scénarii habituels. Le jeu est plutôt bien réalisé et assez beau. Pas de problème technique à part la vue bloqué sous un certain angle qui provoque parfois des combats derrière des éléments de décors assez chiant ! Je vais finir le jeu, le laisser prendre la poussière quelques semaines et le recommencer en Hard, Iron man je pense ! Bonne pioche pour moi !

*GTA V* : Because of Hype ! Très bon ! Je suis actuellement sur la partie solo et c'est déjà très plaisant ! Très beau et très détaillé, plein de vie. Bref, j'y perd beaucoup de temps de vie mais ça en vaut la peine ! A quand Red dead redemption sur PC?  ::ninja:: 

*Capsized* : Petit jeu en let's play sur ma chaîne Youtube. Très rafraîchissant, un platformer, action, shoot, réflexion. Ça mélange tout mais ça le fait bien ! Une direction artistique que j'apprécie particulièrement et de la très bonne musique également ! J'aime beaucoup ce jeu et vaut largement les 5€ que j'ai mis dedans. Attention, durée de vie très courte ! (sauf 100% completion)

*Et d'autres* : Dominions 4 en multi un régale pour tout stratèges !
Civ Beyond earth, un peu moins un régale mais ça se laisse jouer. Je le découvre pour l'instant, une seule partie et une centaine de tours... Pas la meilleure pioche.
Diablo 3 qui nous sert plus de pretexte pour discuter sur skype avec mes collègues que de véritable expérience vidéoludique.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Après *Super Metroid* je reviens à *Metroid Prime* (version GameCube).
Le jeu est une transposition stupéfiante du feeling de la saga en 3D, il rend parfaitement la logique d'exploration, d’expérimentation et le sentiment de solitude omniprésent du jeu.

La maniabilité curieuse de la version GameCube pose finalement le même problème que les Zelda 3D. En reposant sur le lock la jouabilité force à se focaliser soit sur l'aspect plateforme, soit sur les combats. Il est très dangereux de chercher à sauter de plateforme en plateforme alors qu'on est attaqué par un ennemi (et donc de fuir).
Cela impose un rythme particulier au jeu d'autant que les ennemis réapparaissent dès qu'on quitte la pièce (après avoir joué à Dark Souls j'aurai préféré qu'ils réapparaissent à chaque point de sauvegarde).

Après avoir râlé il faut quand même revenir aux fondamentaux. _Metroid Prime_ est un jeu de grande ampleur,  qui ne prend que peu le joueur par la main et qui lui raconte une histoire à travers son environnement (que l'on peut scanner, un peu comme avec le cœur dans _Dishonored_).
Les ennemis sont d'une infinie variété, les boss sont marquants, le jeu est magnifique (même plus de 10 ans après) et parfaitement rythmé (ce qui veut aussi dire qu'il sait prendre son temps).

J'étais revenu à _Bioshock_ récemment (jeu que l'on dit inspiré de _System Shock 2_ mais qui a manifestement beaucoup emprunté à _Metroid Prime_) et clairement l'élève est loin d'avoir dépassé le maitre.

----------


## moot

*Spelunky*, chopé une bouchée de pain. Contrôles au poil, "graphismes" clairs et agréables... Mais je n'accroche pas du tout. Peut-être accuse-t-il son âge ? Depuis sa sortie il y a eu pas mal de jeux indés plus ou moins dans le même genre, que j'ai fait et qui étendaient un peu le principe. Je vais lui laisser encore une ou deux tentatives, peut-être que ça devient plus intéressant plus tard. En l'état, je préfère me refaire une partie de Rogue legacy, par exemple.

*Crypt of the necrodancer*. Après une bonne dizaine d'heures où je me suis franchement éclaté, là aussi, la lassitude commence montrer sa sale tronche. Le principe ne se renouvelle pas assez à mon goût (3eme zone). Idem pour les monstres.

----------


## Cotopaxi

*Shovel Knight* : c'est trop boooon !!! Musiques, graphismes, niveaux, boss, difficulté bien dosée, personnages rencontrés, humour, y a RIEN à jeter dans ce jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Prototype 2*

J'avais beaucoup aimé le premier, en partie pour cette impression de surpuissance que se dégageait du héro, ainsi que de sa grande mobilité. Le problème du 1er opus était surtout technique, avec un jeu à peine optimisé et franchement pas très beau visuellement. Le 2ème corrige bien des défauts du premiers, avec un perso plus maniable et des objectifs plus variés.

Pour l'instant je m'amuse bien, c'est toujours aussi plaisant de foutre un bordel pas possible partout où l'on passe (et c'est strictement impossible d'éviter les dommage civils collatéraux, tellement ça explose à tout va...) et on a ENFIN la possibilité de tenter une approche discrète pour infiltrer les bases ennemies, c'est très plaisant.

----------


## Supergounou

*Jade Empire* offert par le canard Baalim sur le topic qui va bien.

Je partais dans l'inconnu, sachant juste que le jeu avait une bonne réputation et que visuellement il allait me plaire. Et que c'est du Bioware période KOTOR.

Pour l'instant, je trouve ça vraiment correct, l'histoire se met doucement en place, l'univers est très plaisant, les combats sont lents mais pleins de tension, et intéressants "stratégiquement". Dommage pour les voix en vf ridicules, cette £$%§#@ de caméra qui me fait me rappeler qu'il y a eu vraiment beaucoup de progrès à ce niveau en 10 ans de jeux 3D, et cette difficulté un peu brutale pour un début de jeu (mais ça je ne peux m'en prendre qu'à moi, j'ai la fâcheuse habitude de commencer mes jeux en hard).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis toujours sur *Pillars of Eternity* quand j'ai du temps.

Ce qui n'est pas le cas la semaine, du coup hier j'ai commencé *Lego Marvel* et il est plus agréable que je pensais. Assez joli, comme le reste de la série le gameplay n'évolue pas beaucoup, mais la démo m'avait fait fuir, et ça s'améliore un peu passé le début.
Par contre il me semblait que dans d'autres épisodes il était possible de virer les aides affichées à l'écran, c'est pas le cas ? Parce que c'est vraiment pénible.

----------


## Nono

*Gray Matter*

Ça se laisse contempler, mais qu'est-ce que c'est facile ! Mes petites cellules grises n'ont pas été souvent mises à contribution. Les seules fois où je me suis retrouvé bloqué, c'est parce que le jeu exigeait un aller-retour dans un endroit déjà visité, pour parler à quelqu'un ou déclencher une action.

Il y a bien des tentatives d'énigmes avec des lettres inversées par exemple, mais il n'y a même pas besoin de comprendre le code pour déchiffrer les phrases.

Les tours de magie, c'est rigolo, mais encore une fois trop simple : il est même impossible de se tromper : une fois le bon sort choisi, il suffit de suivre le mode d'emploi.

Pour l'instant, Chapitre 5 sans forcer. Alors j'insiste sur le fait que c'est joli, bien doublé, et l'histoire tient en haleine. Mais le côté réflexion est absent.

----------


## Supergounou

Tu verras, si je me souviens bien, la dernière partie est vraiment coton. J'avais failli lâcher le jeu à ce moment là tellement les énigmes sont compliquées.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PAr contre j'ai adoré l'ambiance et l'histoire, perso.

----------


## soocrian

Pareil, très bon jeu mais un dernier niveau bien relou.

----------


## Harvester

Je suis sur Dead State et c'est aussi frustrant que sympathique. Beaucoup de bonnes idées mais malheureusement très mal exploitées. Les combats sont trop simplistes, la gestion du moral oblige à d'incessants aller-retours dans l'école pour causer avec chaque PNJ, mais l'ambiance et l'envie de voir si ça décollera un jour me poussent à continuer...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*X Wing Alliance GOG edition avec le pack de textures HD et nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux*

C'est tellement bon que dans la foulée, j'ai craqué pour un Thrustmaster T.Flight Hota. Et c'est vraiment un super bon jeu. Déjà que j'étais dans ma période Star Wars, ca ne s'arrange pas... La musique, les voix, l'histoire, l'ambiance.
Disney a du caca dans les yeux pour ne pas relancer la franchise.

----------


## jeanba

> *X Wing Alliance GOG edition avec le pack de textures HD et nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux*
> 
> C'est tellement bon que dans la foulée, j'ai craqué pour un Thrustmaster T.Flight Hota. Et c'est vraiment un super bon jeu. Déjà que j'étais dans ma période Star Wars, ca ne s'arrange pas... La musique, les voix, l'histoire, l'ambiance.
> Disney a du caca dans les yeux pour ne pas relancer la franchise.


Oui, j'y avais joué il y a 7-8 ans : à l'époque, cela donnait des graphismes presque "up to date" , c'était fabuleux.
J'avais perdu mon install en passant sous seven
On rêve de X-Wing HD avec des graphismes remis à jour (pour le gameplay, pas forcément la peine, peut être une petite amélioration de l'IA)

----------


## Aza

Je suis faible. En début de mois je me suis dis "t'as déjà GTA 5 et Pillars of Eternity à finir, donc tu ne prends pas Projet CARS ni TW3, t'attends, surtout que ta config sera surement un peu juste"
Ce matin, j'ai pris les 2 d'un coup, 80€ sur Gamesplanet --'
Mais j'suis content :D

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas le topic de la dépense du jour.  ::siffle::

----------


## Nono

> Tu verras, si je me souviens bien, la dernière partie est vraiment coton. J'avais failli lâcher le jeu à ce moment là tellement les énigmes sont compliquées.


Cool. Pour l'instant, chapitre 6, il y a déjà plus de choses à faire pour remplir les barres de progression. J'avance tranquillement.

---------- Post added at 14h13 ---------- Previous post was at 14h08 ----------




> PAr contre j'ai adoré l'ambiance et l'histoire, perso.


Oui, c'est sympa. J'aime bien le fait que notre vision de la réalité soit tantôt abordée par des tours de passe-passe, tantôt par une approche "scientifique". Même si finalement c'est plutôt utilisé comme une trame de fond plutôt légère. Mais j'ai quand même hâte de connaître le (ou les ?) fin mot de l'histoire.

---------- Post added at 14h31 ---------- Previous post was at 14h13 ----------




> J'espère vraiment qu'on aura pas de mauvaise surprise avec tout le bordel chez Konarmi, c'est l'un des jeux que j'attends le plus.
> 
> En ce moment sinon, je joue à *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger*, qui était à 3€ et quelques sur Steam, et c'est bien pourrave. FPS console porté à l'arrache (niveau interface, c'est du Saints Row 2), avec des graphisme cell-chiassedés bourrés d'effets visuels qui font qu'on voit rien dès qu'on se prend une bastos, autoregen de merde, le jeu se veut arcade avec son pseudo-dynamisme de FPS console forcément mou du gland et son système de combo qui rempli une jauge de ralenti et donne de l'XP, sauf qu'il t'oblige à utiliser l'iron-sight de merde pour pouvoir viser (cherchez l'erreur...), les ennemis sont complètement cons (soit statiques, soit ils courrent dans tous les sens), et voila. En résumé.
> 
> Par contre la narration est rigolote, vu que c'est le héros qui raconte son histoire et que ses auditeurs l'interrompent et mettent leur grain de sel, ça affecte directement ce qu'on joue d'une drôle de manière. Le seul point positif à tirer de cette bouillie infâme. Ça reste quand-même sympa à jouer en compagnie d'un pote ou deux, le temps d'occuper un aprem'.
> 
> 04/10: médiocre.


Merci pour ton avis. Je le garde pour une longue soirée d'hiver.

----------


## Canard WC

*Sanctuary RPG Black Edition* !
Tellement addictif !
 ::wub::

----------


## Erkin_

> *Sanctuary RPG Black Edition* !
> Tellement addictif !


 Ça fait un moment qu'il m'intrigue celui là. Je viens de voir qu'il y a une demo, faut que je teste ca.

----------


## Rakanishu

La démo étant la précédente version du jeu, avant leur early access qui a rajouté une tonne de features, mais qui est donc déjà un jeu complet à part entière.

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (sword of destiny):*Après la super, hyper décevante mine abandonnée (je confirme, il ya strictement rien) de la 2ème plus grande ville du royaume; en fait, toute la ville est décevante; je profite du retour du printemps pour explorer une zone montagneuse ou je sais qu'il y a une cache de pirate. Bah, c'est mega jackpot:Pétage de thune intégrale, je passe de clodo à Crésus avec la possibilité d'avoir des armures en or massif. 
Limite, ça casse totalement l'intérêt du jeu.  ::cry::

----------


## Harvester

Lassé par Dead State, je me suis lancé aujourd'hui dans *Wolfenstein Old Blood*. Pour le moment c'est pas mal, ça défouraille plutôt bien, c'est toujours aussi joli et il y a toujours moyen de varier les approches entre l'infiltration et le bourrinage. La durée de vie a l'air bien moins conséquente que celle de son ainé et à des années-lumière du jeu Steam sur lequel j'ai passé le plus de temps, je suis d'ailleurs certain qu'il y aura bien quelqu'un pour me sortir son nom. Quoi qu'il en soit, entre la recherche des quelques secrets de chaque niveau (prends en de la graine Ubi !), les nouvelles armes, le coté gore et le gameplay musclé, ça me change agréablement de Dead State et sa leeeeeeenteur…

----------


## Momock

En ce moment je joue à* Ys I+II Chronicles* en Hard (pour découvrir les origines des persos et les liens avec l'épisode Origins plus qu'autre-chose), et là je suis sensé battre ça:



J'ai beau essayer de me concentrer, y'a pas moyen. Le mec rebondit comme une balle de billard contre les coins, et dès qu'on lui met un coup il fait un trou dans le sol (instakill si on reste dessus quand il se forme), du coup il faut faire ultra gaffe de ne pas s'enfermer tout seul dans un coin. Le souci c'est qu'on a pas trop le temps de s'appliquer avec le torrent de boulettes qui vient de partout. Sérieux, c'est démentiel.

----------


## doshu

Haha, c'est Japonais, de grands masochistes  ::lol::

----------


## Shapa

*Marvel Heroes 2015*: Ba merde pour un H'n'S F2P (Acronymes je vous aime  :^_^: ), c'est franchement cool. Bon faut aimer le genre et le pex, mais perso je m'amuse bien avec ma Scarlet Witch.

----------


## Beignet

Oh ben pour ma part, je suis à fond sur *Styx : The Master of Shadows*. Jeu qui est très rapidement rentré parmi mes jeux préférés et que je recommande sans problème. Ce jeu d'infiltration n'est pas doté d'une prétention folle mais est bigrement efficace  :;):  . De plus il est accompagné d'une excellente qualité d'écriture et d'un level design particulièrement retord et réservant plusieurs surprises et approches. Ce sont là ses deux principales qualités. Après, comme tout jeu d'infiltration, il se traîne les éternelles tares du genre, l'intelligence artificielle nous surprendra en entreprenant des fouilles approfondies et cohérentes, et d'autre fois elle sera bête à manger du foin.
Niveau graphisme, ne vous attendez pas à une claque visuelle, le jeu n'étant pas réalisé par un si grand studio que ça, les français de Cyanide Studio, qui ont travaillé sur le Unreal Engine 3, mais ils ont su y insuffler une direction artistique qu'on pourrait qualifier de "warhammerienne" avec une identité forte et appréciable à regarder.

Sinon, je me suis mis assez tardivement au jeu PC et au RPG, mais c'est avec grand plaisir que je découvre les ambiances malsaines et les tensions sociales magistralement mises en scène de l'univers de *The Witcher 1*. Bon, son extrême linéarité m'a obligé à relancer une ancienne sauvegarde lorsque que j'ai réalisé que l'on ne pouvait revenir sur les chapitres précédents et ses quêtes secondaires  :tired:

----------


## jeanba

Je relance *Company Of Heroes* (le premier évidemment)

----------


## Koma

*Wésident Iveul Faillve.*

Ce mélange improbable de série Z, de contrôles chelou et de filtre jaune pipi rend quand même le jeu unique. 
Il commence à vieillir graphiquement, mais plus je le refais, et plus je me rends compte qu'au début, chaque scène est travaillée comme un survival classique.

Et puis je tombe à court de munitions contre le tronçonneur ou un autre mid boss et je me souviens pourquoi le gunplay est complètement déséquilibré et fout la moitié du jeu en l'air.

Mais c'est pas grave, je continue d'adorer ce jeu.

----------


## Safo

> *Marvel Heroes 2015*: Ba merde pour un H'n'S F2P (Acronymes je vous aime ), c'est franchement cool. Bon faut aimer le genre et le pex, mais perso je m'amuse bien avec ma Scarlet Witch.


J'y avais fais un tour il y a un an de cela et ... je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'on pouvait lui trouver hormi si l'on aime l'univers super héro.
En HnS il y a pas mal de choses bien plus intéressantes je trouve. Que ce soit Path of Exile, Van Helsing, Grim Dawn ou meme Diablo 3 depuis sa dernière extension.
Pour moi il est inférieur à ces 4 là en tout cas. Entre autre car le gameplay est limite monotouche, que le challenge n'est pas au rendez-vous (enfin pour ce que j'en ai testé) et que le punch et les anim sont vraiment inexistants.

Enfin au final la comparaison se porte plus sur POE vu que ce sont deux HnS complètement multi et là, c'est le drame. Je ne vois strictement aucun point positif pour MH comparé à POE.. :/

----------


## ShotMaster

Y'a des supers héros.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Wésident Iveul Faillve.*
> 
> Ce mélange improbable de série Z, de contrôles chelou et de filtre jaune pipi rend quand même le jeu unique. 
> Il commence à vieillir graphiquement, mais plus je le refais, et plus je me rends compte qu'au début, chaque scène est travaillée comme un survival classique.
> 
> Et puis je tombe à court de munitions contre le tronçonneur ou un autre mid boss et je me souviens pourquoi le gunplay est complètement déséquilibré et fout la moitié du jeu en l'air.
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave, je continue d'adorer ce jeu.


Je me rappelle avoir laissé tomber le jeu précisément au boss qui ressemble à une espèce d'étron qui aurait reçu un pikouze de l'ami Re-Animator; j'ai rarement vu un boss aussi lassant à affronter, surtout avec la lourdeur de notre perso. En fait c'est là que j'ai réalisé que les RE, c'est pas pour moi.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'y avais fais un tour il y a un an de cela et ... je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'on pouvait lui trouver hormi si l'on aime l'univers super héro.
> En HnS il y a pas mal de choses bien plus intéressantes je trouve. Que ce soit Path of Exile, Van Helsing, Grim Dawn ou meme Diablo 3 depuis sa dernière extension.
> Pour moi il est inférieur à ces 4 là en tout cas. Entre autre car le gameplay est limite monotouche, que le challenge n'est pas au rendez-vous (enfin pour ce que j'en ai testé) et que le punch et les anim sont vraiment inexistants.
> 
> Enfin au final la comparaison se porte plus sur POE vu que ce sont deux HnS complètement multi et là, c'est le drame. Je ne vois strictement aucun point positif pour MH comparé à POE.. :/


Je suis du même avis: l'univers collant moulant fluo ne me tenant pas plus que ça, j'ai eu du mal à accrocher à Marvel Heroes malgré tout le bien que l'on en dit par ici... Je préfère de loin PoE.

Je joue toujours à* GW2* pour ma part, très addictif comme jeu, y'a tellement à faire ! Et la communauté CPC  ::love:: 
Je joue aussi à* Dirt 3* avec mon fils de temps en temps, et j'ai débuté* Elite Dangerous* gagné sur CPC Gifts. J'ai pas assez d'heures dans une journée !

----------


## Goji

> Je joue toujours à* GW2* pour ma part, très addictif comme jeu, y'a tellement à faire !


Wabon ?
J'avais arrêté parce que
1/ Le high end était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc donjons pénibles)
2/ Le PVP était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc affrontements pénibles)
3/ la zone high end était pourrie (l'espèce d'île remplie de zombies tous les 3 mètres)
4/ pas de classe donc pas de strat... je l'ai déjà dit ?

Ça aurait donc changé ?
Pourtant, j'avais adoré le levelling, je tiens à le dire.


Histoire de ne pas complètement troller, en ce moment je suis sur *Dirty Bomb* (avec une bande de potes, on s'éclate même si ça sent la peinture fraîche), *Killing Floor 2* (avec la même bande de potes, on s'éclate aussi mais on va attendre les nouvelles maps et les nouvelles classes avant d'être gavés)) et *Dead Rising 3* (en duo avec un pote, le gros pied), et j'attends comme un gamin *The Witcher 3*.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Wabon ?
> J'avais arrêté parce que
> 1/ Le high end était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc donjons pénibles)
> 2/ Le PVP était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc affrontements pénibles)
> 3/ la zone high end était pourrie (l'espèce d'île remplie de zombies tous les 3 mètres)
> 4/ pas de classe donc pas de strat... je l'ai déjà dit ?
> 
> Ça aurait donc changé ?
> Pourtant, j'avais adoré le levelling, je tiens à le dire.


Ben si y'a des classes: en PvP par exemple, les builds sont très différents d'une classe à l'autre et la façon de jouer va avec. J'en fais régulièrement à petite dose, c'est assez sympa et ça change du reste du jeu.
Idem en donjon, notamment en fractale, faut mieux pas y aller en slip et avec une équipe mal foutu (j'ai tenté, ça marche pas...).
Y'a aussi le monde contre monde, auquel je ne touche pas, mais qui un pan entier de contenu End game, avec ses strats et ses builds.

Des zones high ont été ajoutées, dans un style désertique avec tempête de sable, c'est vraiment superbe et bien plus agréable que les zones remplies de zombies en effet. Sans parler que ces zones sont les plus rentables du moment.

J'ai deux persos lvl 80, et ma principale activité du moment c'est de les stuffer correctement. Je crafte des armes et dos élevés, je cherche les skins sympas et j'essaie de les obtenir, ça me prend une bonne partie de mon temps.

Je pense que je m'en lasserai un jour, pour le moment j'ai des objectifs sur mes deux persos 80, un troisième perso que j'envisage de monter, ensuite je pense que je ferai une pause.

Et puis bon j'ai TW3 qui attend au chaud dans ma biblio Steam...

----------


## Shapa

PoE je l'avais trouvé mou de la teub, mais gravement. L' univers des super héros me parle plus. 

J'ai plus de 200 heures sur D3 donc je voulais changer un poil. Puis comme je disais c'est gratos, et faire piou piou avec mon héros Marvel ça m'amuse. Notez que j'ai pas dit que c'était le meilleur HnS du monde hein, mais que je le trouvais particulièrement sympa. 

Pour le gameplay j'essaye de faire du build opti, j'ai pas trouvé ça particulièrement différent de D3. Pas testé VH ni Grim Dawn et le coté mini MMO j'aime bien. En gros PoE est peut être mieux mais je préfère l'univers Marvel. 

Sinon pour GW2 tout pareil que Goji, mais je l'ai pas relancé depuis pfiouuuuuu au moins. Mais déjà tu peux pas jouer palouf qui tank le monde, j'aime pas  ::P:  (sinon pareil le lvleing j'avais bien aimé), mais une fois que j'ai eu mon armure orange, j'ai eu la flemme de farmer les fractals en PU.

----------


## Goji

> Ben si y'a des classes


Bin non, c'est même ce qui a séparé les joueurs dès le début.
Pour ma part, le plaisir du MMO n'est pas d'aller en donjon full stuff mais avec une équipe et de créer des synergies.
Malheureusement, mon expérience de GW2 a été à ce niveau une totale déconfiture.
Le tank ne tank pas il encaisse juste un poil plus longtemps (même pas d'aggro à mon souvenir), le heal ne soigne pas il soulage avec peine, le support fait pouet-pouet dans son coin, il n'y a guère que le DPS qui joue son rôle et encore, je n'ai jamais eu cette impression de "burst" comme sur d'autres MMO.

Y'en a qui aiment bien ça, de pouvoir faire un peu tout et surtout soloter. Moi je trouve que l'on fait surtout beaucoup de rien, ce qui est l'antinomie du jeu d'équipe et de l'élaboration de stratégies.

Pour l'exemple même, je voulais jouer Tank et j'avais tout fait pour, j'avais un super pouvoir-boubou en cloche qui protégeait tous ceux qui étaient dedans, je trouvais ça super génial jusqu'à ce que je l'essaye en PvP lors qu'une attaque éclair et super organisée. Je devais poser le boubou le temps de faire une percée, l'idée était géniale, je jubilais à l'idée de participer à un plan aussi parfait (je ne détaille pas davantage, vous imaginez très bien je suppose).
Ouais, sauf que le boubou en question durait 3 putains de ridicules secondes.
Wipe, désabonnement (avec drapeau breton et crêpe dentelle), rage désinstalle.

Ça c'est mon souvenir, qui date minimum d'une belle année.
Si cela a changé alors tant mieux, voire même je serai tenté d'y retourner.

----------


## Herr Peter

Entre 2 parties de _Prototype 2_, qui décidément me plait beaucoup, je joue à *Wrack*, le FPS old-school-cell-shadé.

Et là, c'est la bonne surprise: ça tourne super bien, c'est rapide comme à l'époque et la jouabilité est très réactive, ce qui décuple le plaisir d'esquiver les coups des ennemis en leur tirait au shotgun à bout portant  ::):  Au niveau des armes, c'est très classique (flingue, fusil à pompe, mitraillette laser, lance-roquette... et un sabre pour le CàC, qui ma foi sans égaler celui de Shadow Warrior, fait plutôt bien son taf et je m'en sers assez régulièrement pour faire des combos).

Mais j'ai bien fait d'attendre pas mal avant de l'acheter, ce jeu, parce que récemment le dév a implémenté la sauvegarde rapide (les fameux F5 / F9), qui est bien chouette et évite de devoir se retaper les ennemis après un checkpoint corsé.

Au rayon des reproches, pas grand chose à dire à part les dialogues (en textes uniquement) trop long en début d'aventure et pour ne pas dire grand chose. Certains niveaux également sont un peu trop similaire en terme de DA du début à la fin, donc on a parfois tendance à tourner en rond avant de trouver où telle porte a été déverrouillée.

Ah, et petite _feature_ que je trouve excellente: les corps et éclaboussures de sang restent tout au long du niveau qu'on parcourt, et c'est assez rigolo de retourner sur ses pas pour voir le souk qu'on a foutu  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bin non, c'est même ce qui a séparé les joueurs dès le début.
> Pour ma part, le plaisir du MMO n'est pas d'aller en donjon full stuff mais avec une équipe et de créer des synergies.
> Malheureusement, mon expérience de GW2 a été à ce niveau une totale déconfiture.
> Le tank ne tank pas il encaisse juste un poil plus longtemps (même pas d'aggro à mon souvenir), le heal ne soigne pas il soulage avec peine, le support fait pouet-pouet dans son coin, il n'y a guère que le DPS qui joue son rôle et encore, je n'ai jamais eu cette impression de "burst" comme sur d'autres MMO.
> 
> Y'en a qui aiment bien ça, de pouvoir faire un peu tout et surtout soloter. Moi je trouve que l'on fait surtout beaucoup de rien, ce qui est l'antinomie du jeu d'équipe et de l'élaboration de stratégies.
> 
> Pour l'exemple même, je voulais jouer Tank et j'avais tout fait pour, j'avais un super pouvoir-boubou en cloche qui protégeait tous ceux qui étaient dedans, je trouvais ça super génial jusqu'à ce que je l'essaye en PvP lors qu'une attaque éclair et super organisée. Je devais poser le boubou le temps de faire une percée, l'idée était géniale, je jubilais à l'idée de participer à un plan aussi parfait (je ne détaille pas davantage, vous imaginez très bien je suppose).
> Ouais, sauf que le boubou en question durait 3 putains de ridicules secondes.
> ...


Je comprends ton point de vue mais ce n'est pas parque les persos sont plus polyvalents (et encore, ça dépend franchement des builds encore une fois) qu'il n'y a pas de stratégie ni de travail en équipe.
J'ai pas une grande expérience des fractales, je suis resté aux premiers niveaux, mais déjà je trouve qu'entre un groupe pickup avec des gens qui jouent chacun dans leur coin et un groupe organisé (notamment avec les experts de CPC) où les classes sont choisies pour leur synergie, ça n'a rien à voir: là où tu passes 30 minutes à faire un stage avec le premier groupe, tu le torches en 10 minutes avec le second parce qu'il y a le bon mur de renvoi posé par le gardien quand il faut, le bon portail mesmer pour gagner du temps à tel endroit, le bon débuff, etc... y'a bien une stratégie à mettre en place, on peut faire sans, oui, mais c'est juste beaucoup plus galère.
C'est pareil pour les autres donjons hors fractales, c'est peut-être moins vrai pour le PvP, où là c'est un peu chacun fait ce qu'il veut, surtout en non classé. En classé y'a des équipes bien construites qui roulent sur tout le monde, donc oui l'organisation et la stratégie jouent également.

Le système des classes de GW2 est quand même super souple, tu peux changer à la volée ton build pour t'adapter au besoin. Si tu veux soloter dans ton coin, tu peux, mais si tu veux jouer en groupe et exploiter les synergies, c'est aussi possible et même indispensable pour une partie du contenu.

----------


## Goji

Ok ça vaudrait le coup que j'y jette un nouveau coup d’œil dans ce cas  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Toki Tori (ou l'inverse je sais plus) 2 et c'est vraiment tip top mega cool.  ::o: 
Des mécaniques de jeu ultra simple mais suuuuuper élégantes que tu découvres à ton rythme en jouant. Tout est devant toi dès le départ, mais l'univers du jeu se déplie au fur et à mesure comme une feuille de papier pliée en 50000 (ce qui est impossible comme vous le savez) qui du coup tient dans la main.

Si je devais faire une comparaison choc et foireuse, je dirais que c'est le Dark Souls des casus.
Nan, mieux, c'est le Adolf Hitler des nazis.

----------


## Madvince

Je viens de me mettre à *Rimworld* (après l'avoir longtemps surveillé de loin, freiné par le prix) .... et bah, je passe un temps fou dessus. Et ce n'est qu'une alpha...
Avec les mods et l'ajout de nouveau contenu , ce jeu va avoir une durée de vie infinie.

Puis *The Witcher 3* qui arrive.  Bye vie sociale, j'étais heureux de te connaitre.

----------


## pesos

> Et puis je tombe à court de munitions contre le tronçonneur ou un autre mid boss et je me souviens pourquoi le gunplay est complètement déséquilibré et fout la moitié du jeu en l'air.


Ah non, je te rassure c'est juste que t'es nul  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Ouais enfin quand je recommence du tout début en hard avec le Beretta et le chargeur de rab de base, c'est pas la joie quand on arrive sur des passages comme ça. 
Après y'a aucun équilibre : chaque mort nous fait relancer le management d'équipement en gardant des trucs acquis, donc théoriquement on peut farmer les niveaux en se faisant tuer en boucle et en revenir la 10e fois avec des grenades, des ammo, etc.
Et une fois qu'on est au 3e ou 4e run et qu'on a maxé des armes, on roule sur le jeu.

Autre gros problème : l'IA du partenaire quand on joue seul, qui est responsable de 3 morts débiles sur 4 et fait recommencer des passages en boucle  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Commencé Toki Tori (ou l'inverse je sais plus) 2 et c'est vraiment tip top mega cool. 
> Des mécaniques de jeu ultra simple mais suuuuuper élégantes que tu découvres à ton rythme en jouant. Tout est devant toi dès le départ, mais l'univers du jeu se déplie au fur et à mesure comme une feuille de papier pliée en 50000 (ce qui est impossible comme vous le savez) qui du coup tient dans la main.
> 
> Si je devais faire une comparaison choc et foireuse, je dirais que c'est le Dark Souls des casus.
> Nan, mieux, c'est le Adolf Hitler des nazis.


Héhé, j'aurais été surpris que ça ne te plaise pas !
Ravi d'avoir aidé à ce que tu trouves l'impulsion de t'y lancer. On n'a définitivement pas assez parlé de ce jeu qui est tout sauf "petit"...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Wabon ?
> J'avais arrêté parce que
> 1/ Le high end était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc donjons pénibles)
> 2/ Le PVP était pourri (pas de classe donc pas de strats donc affrontements pénibles)
> 3/ la zone high end était pourrie (l'espèce d'île remplie de zombies tous les 3 mètres)
> 4/ pas de classe donc pas de strat... je l'ai déjà dit ?
> 
> Ça aurait donc changé ?
> Pourtant, j'avais adoré le levelling, je tiens à le dire.


Exactement tout pareil. Et tu as oublié le craft bien pète-couilles avec un farm imbuvable (et pourtant j'ai des années de Wow derrière moi, j'ai plus miné que Bernard).
On a même essayé de s'y remettre avec 2 potes, après qq mois d'abandon, et ça n'a toujours pas pris, arrivé HL tu t'y fais chier comme rarement sur un MMO.
Je prenais un pied à jouer Pala Healtank en raid HL à ICC sur WOTLK (comprenne qui pourra), les raids de GW2 c'était une purge.

----------


## Canard WC

> mais l'univers du jeu se déplie au fur et à mesure comme une feuille de papier pliée en 50000 (ce qui est impossible comme vous le savez)


Sur le même sujet, si on plie 39 fois une feuille de papier, on atteint la distance Terre-Lune (300.000 Km), et en 42 fois on atteint le soleil !
Et c'est pas des conneries !
 ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

> ils sont finalement parvenus à le plier 13 fois, formant un empilement long de 1,5 mètres, haut de 76 centimètres et composé de 8.192 *couchent* de papier.


Bons en français les mecs.

----------


## Sylvine

L'autre il connait pas l'expression "coucher de papier" !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## helldraco

Commencé Toren, le petit jeu indé brésilien pondu grâce aux aides de l'état qui veut faire vivre la culture ... en gros c'est ce que j'ai compris sur son financement, mais c'est pas le sujet, ceci explique la qualité du produit.

Je ne m'attendais pas à une claque ludique (petit jeu, axé culture, indé ...) mais y'a des limites ... je veux bien voir la poésie des polygones tout cagneux, mais faudrait voir à inclure un peu de jeu vidéo dedans les mecs. C'est un peu trop n'imp' pour que ma patience puisse supporter ça longtemps, en une heure j'ai déjà envie de le balancer par la fenêtre alors que j'ai envie d'aimer (accompagner le perso pendant sa croissance je trouve ça cool, pis le coté symbolique de la grimpette de la fameuse tour m'intrigue).  ::sad::

----------


## machiavel24

*Mass Effect :* Je ne suis pas profane, vu que j'ai fait le second épisode sur PS3. Je suis agréablement surpris par le peu de place accordé aux combats (au début du jeu) et la grandeur de la citadelle (je me souviens d'un truc rikiki dans le second épisode).
L'aspect RPG est bien plus poussé que dans le second et le doublage est juste excellent. Après 5h de jeu environ, je suis conquis et je compte me faire la suite de la trilogie. L'histoire est longue à se mettre en place : les tonnes d'explications pour chaque race sont un peu lourdes et je préfèrerais que cela soit moins didactiques, plus dans le déroulement du jeu.
Les combats sont bien foutus et pêchus avec le système de surchauffe qui oblige à changer d'arme (avec les bons mods, ça défouraille). J'ai choisi une équipe de bourrins avec un Shepard soldat, Wrex et Garrus.

Le jeu a vieilli sur le plan visuel (pas de mod installé de mon côté), mais il reste très joli malgré des petites saccades et les ascenseurs trop longs pour masquer les chargements.

P.S. : Je veux bien que l'on m'explique comment les développeurs ont pu laisser le mako aussi peu maniable. C'est une purge à conduire.

----------


## Pluton

Il est très bien le mako

Passe ton permis  :tired:

----------


## machiavel24

> Il est très bien le mako
> 
> Passe ton permis


J'ai passé le permis Borderlands, je pense avoir assez souffert  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kayrah

Aaaaah le mako ! Je crois qu'ils ont parlé de l'inclure à nouveau dans ME4 mais pas sûr.
En tout cas c'était bien folklo, la visite des planètes en Mako.

Par contre je pense que ME3 est probablement mon opus préféré. Il est beaucoup plus axé sur l'aspect dramatique. Dès le début du jeu, nous sommes propulsés dans l'action.
J'ai refait toute la trilogie dernièrement. C'est toujours aussi exaltant de jouer à ces jeux ! Pour le coup je suis devenue vraiment fan.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'ai bien aimé le Mako, je l'ai même regretté dans le 2. Après, je suis du genre à aimer fouiller les poubelles, donc je suis peut-être pas une référence  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Moi j'ai bien aimé le Mako, je l'ai même regretté dans le 2. Après, je suis du genre à aimer fouiller les poubelles, donc je suis peut-être pas une référence


Je râlerais sur le scan des planètes quand j'entamerais le deux  ::ninja:: . Pour le trois, je trouverais bien un truc.

----------


## Catel

J'ai bien aimé le Mako.

Peut-être plus que la série Mass Effect.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Moi j'ai bien aimé le Mako, je l'ai même regretté dans le 2. Après, je suis du genre à aimer fouiller les poubelles, donc je suis peut-être pas une référence


Moi aussi mais j'ai fait la série sur xbox donc au pad.
Conduite très simple, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui n'arrivent pas essayent de le diriger comme une voiture classique.

Je constate qu'ils n'ont jamais sorti le 3 sur PC ? C'est con je voulais prendre la série à l'occasion d'une grosse promo pour la refaire.

----------


## Pragor

> Je constate qu'ils n'ont jamais sorti le 3 sur PC ? C'est con je voulais prendre la série à l'occasion d'une grosse promo pour la refaire.


Si si il est sur pc mais exclusivement sur la plateforme Origin.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Origin Origin... Oui j'ai, merci je vais surveiller les prix.  :;):

----------


## Momock

J'ai fini par boucler Ys I, qui finit en mode cliffanger-la-suite-tout-de-suite-maintenant, et je joue maintenant à *Ys II*, qui est quand-même 45 lieues au dessus au niveau de tout (gameplay, évolution du perso, présentation, dungeon-design, paterns des ennemis, etc) Et puis on a des magies maintenant ce qui est cool. Je comprends mieux pourquoi les trailers d'Ys Chronicles+ sont constitués à 90% d'Ys II.

Sinon j'ai aussi commencé *Invisible Inc*, qui a l'air de bien déchirer aussi. J'ai toujours su que faire de l'infiltration en tour par tour était une bonne idée. Content de le voir en application. Y'a des problèmes de lisibilité par contre (faut tourner la caméra et tout, c'est chiant)

----------


## parpaingue

Ys I et Ys II vont ensemble, c'est la seconde partie plus qu'une suite directe vu que le second commence à peu près... 2 minutes après la fin du premier ? Et oui il est meilleur en tout, y a même des boss qui tiennent limite du shmup.

----------


## Momock

Grâve. Le premier c'est carrément du Touhou.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Là je joue à* Lethal League*, du moins j'aimerais car les serveurs sont déserts. 
Et je compte rejouer à Don't starve et rogue legacy.

----------


## Super Discount

> Sinon j'ai aussi commencé *Invisible Inc*, qui a l'air de bien déchirer aussi. J'ai toujours su que faire de l'infiltration en tour par tour était une bonne idée. Content de le voir en application. Y'a des problèmes de lisibilité par contre (faut tourner la caméra et tout, c'est chiant)


Sinon tu peux utiliser _Alt Gauche_ pour faire apparaître la carte sans les murs et sans les obstacles (ce n'est pas clair dit comme ça mais c'est plus facile de s'y repérer de cette façon).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Hotline Miami 2*
Hmmm un peu déçu pour le moment, je ne retrouve pas le plaisir qu'il y avait à "trajecter" pour optimiser la boucherie d'un niveau. La cause ? Le surplus d'armes à feu. Quasiment tous les ennemis s'en trimballent, souvent dans des zones avec de grandes lignes de vue, et cerise sur le gâteau ils tirent hors-champ...Bref c'est bien relou sur certains stages. J'vais continuer encore un peu, je le finirais même peut être, mais je le trouve vraiment en-dessous le précédent pour l'instant, même si le combo zik +visuel halluciné et certains stages plus marrants aide à faire passer la pilule.

----------


## Astasloth

Je me suis enfin remise à jouer à *The Last of Us*...
Ca fait deux ans que j'ai le jeu, et je crois que j'avais dû y jouer en tout et pour tout... 1h ? Non pas que je n'aimais pas, mais surtout que je suis une flippette pour ce genre de jeu : autant je peux regarder un film d'horreur sans sourciller, autant j'ai beaucoup de mal à jouer à un jeu avec des infectés dégueulasses qui poursuivent les perso. Surtout quand l'ambiance est au rendez-vous.
Mais, il y a peu, j'ai décidé de prendre mon courage à deux mains parce que, scrogneugneu, c'est un jeu que j'ai envie d'aimer et auquel j'ai envie de jouer malgré le fait que je stresse quand j'ai ma manette en main (et puis en plus j'ai vu l'émission Teens React sur Youtube où ces sales gosses y jouent, donc il n'y a pas de raison que je n'y arrive pas  ::P:  )
Je ne suis pas encore très loin dans l'aventure, j'avance prudemment avec la gamine et Tess jusqu'au lieu de rdv où on doit laisser la-dite gamine. Je suis déjà morte quelques fois, les cris des clicker sont horribles, les bruits des bâtiments sur le point de s'écrouler pas mieux, les graphismes sont superbes pour la PS3, et j'accroche bien... Maintenant faut juste pas que je laisse passer trop de temps entre deux sessions de jeu sinon je n'aurais jamais le courage de reprendre ma manette...

Sinon, j'ai aussi repris ma partie de *Bastion* sur le pc, commencée en décembre, mais jamais terminée parce que je me suis mise à jouer à un autre jeu et que je l'ai momentanément laissé de côté. 
J'aime toujours autant. Le seul truc que je regrette un peu c'est la narration qui continue pendant les phases de combat. Je comprends bien l'anglais, là n'est pas le problème. Mais c'est juste que, quand je suis concentrée sur les combats, je n'ai pas forcément le temps de prêter l'oreille à ce que raconte le narrateur. Et le temps que je me rende compte qu'il dit quelque chose, j'ai loupé une phrase ou deux.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Rayman Origins*

Premier truc qui me frappe quand je débute la partie: putain c'est beau et ça tourne bien, et deuxième truc qui me frappe peu après: putain comment un jeu de cette envergure peut ne pas avoir de vraie phase tuto, nom d'une bite d'évêque.

On nous balance dans cet univers amusant et qui bouge dans tous les sens, sans nous expliquer clairement qui fait quoi, à quoi sert l'arbre central etc... Je l'avais installé pour faire jouer mes neveux, qui ont laissé tomber après 5 minutes tellement c'est pas intuitif. Je m'y suis remis par la suite et c'est pas sorcier à piger, c'est clair, mais juste l'entrée en matière est franchement mal fichue.

N'est-ce pas le soucis numéro 1 d'un artiste, quand il pond une oeuvre, de se mettre à la place de celui (ou celle) qui la découvrira et faire en sorte de le (la) guider un temps soi peu ? 'fin bref.

Sinon le jeu est bien amusant et rigolo, et je vais essayer de le finir avec le plus de bonus possible, mais ça s'annonce corsé.

----------


## Supergounou

> On nous balance dans cet univers amusant et qui bouge dans tous les sens, sans nous expliquer clairement qui fait quoi, à quoi sert l'arbre central etc... Je l'avais installé pour faire jouer mes neveux, qui ont laissé tomber après 5 minutes tellement c'est pas intuitif. Je m'y suis remis par la suite et c'est pas sorcier à piger, c'est clair, mais juste l'entrée en matière est franchement mal fichue.


C'est marrant (façon de parler), c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ce problème. Me semble que si tu parles au vieux barbu dans l'arbre, il te donne pleins d'infos, non?

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est marrant (façon de parler), c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ce problème. Me semble que si tu parles au vieux barbu dans l'arbre, il te donne pleins d'infos, non?


Oui mais c'est pas fait de manière intuitive je trouve, et même chose pour les chapeaux en début de niveau... mais bon, je chipote, mais quand même j'aurais préféré un niveau d'introduction plus "scolaire". Et le truc bizarre aussi, c'est que le chemin pour avancer sur la map, en tout début d'aventure, se fait de droite vers la gauche... c'est con à dire, mais ça m'a un peu déboussolé.

----------


## Koma

*Fallout 3* moddé. Je joue un fils de pute sans morale et je m'éclate. Les textures HD et les shaders mis à jour font pas si mal vieillir le jeu. Certaines quêtes secondaires sont toujours aussi grandioses, et maintenant que les ennemis se trimballent avec plein d'armes différentes, grenadent et ont été multiplié en terme de spawn, j'appréhende différemment un simple affrontement avec un groupe de raiders  ::ninja::  . Et cette ambiance grotesque et pleinement apocalyptique à la fois  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Fallout 3* moddé. Je joue un fils de pute sans morale


T'es con, l'un des avantages du jeu vidéo c'est de pouvoir changer du quotidien  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

J'ai pas de morale dans la vraie vie mais ma maman c'est pas une pute  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

D'ailleurs, il y a un mod pour ajouter des ombres en extérieur sur Fallout NV ? C'est vraiment le truc qui m'avait choqué et démotivé de me lancer dans le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai pas de morale dans la vraie vie mais ma maman c'est pas une pute


Je prenais le FdP au sens métaphorique, je te rassure.
Toutes les mamans sont des saintes de toute façon  :Cigare:

----------


## hisvin

> *Fallout 3* moddé. Je joue un fils de pute sans morale et je m'éclate. Les textures HD et les shaders mis à jour font pas si mal vieillir le jeu. Certaines quêtes secondaires sont toujours aussi grandioses, et maintenant que les ennemis se trimballent avec plein d'armes différentes, grenadent et ont été multiplié en terme de spawn, j'appréhende différemment un simple affrontement avec un groupe de raiders  . Et cette ambiance grotesque et pleinement apocalyptique à la fois


Tu as tenté le mod Arwen?  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 14h02 ---------- Previous post was at 13h57 ----------

*Realms of Arkania Sword of destiny:*Fini quelques donjons pas finis (grosso merdo, on sent que le jeu n'est qu'à 20% de ce que les développeurs ont voulu faire), je "fonce" sur la quête principale pour finir le jeu. 

*Combat mission shock forces:*Campagne stepsons of Djihad...Un gros viol des familles comme j'en ai rarement vu dans ce jeu. La moindre erreur, un mauvais placement, un assaut fait trop tôt ou trop tard et c'est un désastre surtout que l'on est totalement inférieur à l'adversaire. 
Vas y de défourailler du Challenger 2 avec du T55.  ::|:

----------


## schouffy

> *Fallout 3* moddé. Je joue un fils de pute sans morale et je m'éclate.


Vaut mieux pas plutôt faire New Vegas qui te laisse plus l'occasion d'être un enculé si ma mémoire est bonne ?

----------


## Super Discount

J'ai entamé *Guns, Gore and Cannoli* hier soir.

Je n'en attendais pas grand chose, mais je trouvais la direction artistique bien fichue, façon cartoon. Et finalement c'est assez agréable à jouer. C'est fluide et globalement les armes offrent des sensations sympathiques, surtout les shotguns. 
Les seuls petits défauts pour le moment tiennent dans le temps de rechargement des armes, un peu trop long, et dans l'espèce d'inertie assez désagréable qui ralentit le héros lorsqu'il se fait toucher. Tout ça aurait mérité d'être un peu plus dynamique.

Mais dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt bon, voire très bon.

----------


## DeadFish

*Ultra Street Fighter IV*

Je sais bien que je suis un handicapé de la tape 2D mais il est jouable pour pas un rond ce week-end, alors pourquoi pas. Ben je suis toujours autant une quiche. Et le jeu a toujours autant de gueule, en plus d'être un gouffre de gameplay.

*Act of Agression Bêta*

Je sais bien que je suis un handicapé des RTS mais il est jouable pour pas un rond ce week-end, alors pourquoi pas. Ben je suis toujours autant une quiche. Et le jeu a encore plus de gueule que sur les _teasers_.

----------


## Sylvine

> D'ailleurs, il y a un mod pour ajouter des ombres en extérieur sur Fallout NV ? C'est vraiment le truc qui m'avait choqué et démotivé de me lancer dans le jeu.


 T'es sûr que ta simple Titan puisse faire tourner ça ?

----------


## Haelnak



----------


## Super Discount

Ah, j'ai oublié de citer *Assault Android Cactus* aussi !

Relancé hier après des mois de pause. Toujours en accès anticipé et toujours aussi bon... enfin non en fait, de mieux en mieux. Les dév. bossent bien dessus, on voit clairement les évolutions faites depuis le début, et le jeu est bien parti pour être un excellent twin stick shooter. C'est dynamique, ça répond au doigt et à l’œil est c'est mignon tout plein en plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je me tente *Hand Of fate*.
En résumé, c'est un mix entre un livre dont vous êtes le héros, un jeu de cartes avec deck à créer et piochage , et des combats à la Batman. Ouais je sens ça fait bizarre, mais pour l'instant c'est plutôt sympa, en grande partie grâce à l'ambiance dégagée par le jeu et le "narrateur", certes.
A voir sur la durée, notamment si y'a pas trop de répétitions à se taper certaines cartes identiques au fur et à mesure des parties.

----------


## Zerger

Je découvre très tardivement* Borderlands II* (et la série du même coup), bah après avoir joué et fini Hellgate London ( :Cigare: ), ca fait drôle  ::lol:: 

Très fun, très addictif et très dur car j'arrête pas de crever.

----------


## Yakaaa

> et très dur car j'arrête pas de crever.


Il existe une autre hypothèse  ::trollface::

----------


## jeanviens

*Fallout New Vegas*

Je découvre le jeu, et moi qui ne suis pas très versé RPG, j'ai un peu de mal.
Le background du jeu a l'air énorme, mais j'ai l'impression qu'à chaque mission secondaire, je ne peux pas la réaliser parce que je n'ai pas X points dans la bonne compétence.
Les sensations de tir sont nulles et les menus un peu chiants à utiliser.

En résumé, j'y comprends pas grand chose pour l'instant mais l'ambiance me plait bien.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je découvre très tardivement* Borderlands II* (et la série du même coup), bah après avoir joué et fini Hellgate London (), ca fait drôle 
> 
> Très fun, très addictif et très dur car j'arrête pas de crever.


Tout pareil que toi, je découvre *Borderlands 2* sur le tard et j'aime beaucoup (mais je ne meurs pas énormément, ceci dit  ::ninja::  ). L'ambiance est chouette et les maps sont plus spacieuse que dans le 1er, ce qui encourage pas mal à aller faire de la découverte.

Par contre Zerger, je te recommanderais d'utiliser les armes avec des dégâts élémentaires sur tel type d'ennemis (par ex. le feu sur les bandits, l'acide sur les bêtes à carapace etc...), ça aide énormément  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

*Borderlands 2* aussi avec la promo. Je l'ai fini 2 fois sur xbox mais j'avais envie de jouer avec des canards donc c'est reparti.

*Pinball FX2*, je suis nul mais je m'amuse.  ::lol::   J'essaye d'apprendre les différents objectifs, l'ordre et tout, mais j'oublie vite en cours de route, il va me falloir du temps.
Ca ne m'est arrivé qu'une seule fois de comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire sur une table de flipper et c'était un excellent jeu sur amiga, c'est pas récent.

Et je me suis remis un peu chaque jour sur *Sword of the Stars : The Pit*, j'aime beaucoup et je voulais récupérer des recettes et autre avant les promos durant lesquelles j'achèterai les DLC.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Fallout New Vegas*


Pour un jeu de cette envergure, il n'y a aucun mal à jeter un œil à un guide qui t'aidera à ne pas foirer ton persos et de le spécialiser. Mais je ne te rassure, il me semble qu'il y a toujours moyen de "reset" tes points pour les redistribuer autrement.

----------


## Zerger

> Il existe une autre hypothèse


Ouais mes armes buggaient  ::ninja:: 

Bon j'ai récupérer de meilleurs flingues, je spamme désormais le défouirrallage et ca va beaucoup mieux !

----------


## Sylvine

Hier on a réessayé BF3 avec des pote après un revival BC2.
C'est frustrant comme pour chaque innovation ou bonne idée il y a au moins un retour en arrière ou une idée de merde, ça donne vraiment l'impression que les mecs sabotent volontairement leur jeu.

Au passage je me suis rendu compte que les meilleurs maps de BC2 sont des remakes du premier BC. Celles du 2 ont très souvent des passages avec un goulet d'étranglement ultra serré qui transforme vite la partie en foire d'empoigne sans queue ni tête.
Dans le lot il y a cette merde de Valparaiso, qui est évidemment la map la plus populaire du jeu.

----------


## Kyotenshi

Je varie les plaisirs en attendant *The Witcher 3*.

*Toren* : Frustrant. Je pense que c'est le mot qui convient le mieux pour ce jeu. J'ai joué une bonne heure tout à l'heure, j'ai l'impression de voir déjà la fin. Le pire là-dedans, c'est que je vois ça comme un soulagement. J'ai envie d'aimer ce jeu, vraiment, je trouve l'univers vraiment très onirique, et... bah c'est tout en fait. J'ai l'impression que l'auteur a tout misé sur le côté poésie, et a fait de la merde avec le reste. C'est très rigide au niveau du gameplay, l'histoire semble aller nul part (ou alors faut y jouer plusieurs fois pour tout piger ?), techniquement ça fait la gueule... bref, je suis assez déçu pour le moment. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de vraiment prenant, en lisant partout que ça singeait un peu Ico, mais en fait c'est juste pas terrible. Onirique certes, mais pas convaincant pour autant.

*Basement* : En Early Access depuis 2 semaines, j'ai approché le titre y a seulement 3 jours. C'est ni plus ni moins qu'une démo en l'état. On incarne un simili Gus Fring et on doit monter une chaîne de drogue, de la production à la vente, sans oublier d'aller amadouer (ou buter, au choix) la police du coin pour pas se faire emmerder. C'est prometteur, mais bien trop chiche en contenu pour l'instant.

----------


## hisvin

*Combat mission shock forces (campagne Stepsons of djihad):*Mission 3: Une bonne grosse embuche avec des forces spéciales, des BRDM (de chie) et quelques ATGM...C'est parti en sucette quand mes FS ont commencé à jouer les kamikazes pour une raison inconnue. P'tain, c'est à chialer de voir l'IA faire n'importe quoi. Bref, je visais la victoire tactique et j'ai eu une défaite tactique au final malgré 13 hummers désoudés, 1 challenger, 5/6 spartans/warriors/scimitar, un 40aine de soldats zigouillés et autant à l'infirmerie. Bordoule.

----------


## helldraco

> *Toren* : Frustrant. Je pense que c'est le mot qui convient le mieux pour ce jeu. J'ai joué une bonne heure tout à l'heure, j'ai l'impression de voir déjà la fin. Le pire là-dedans, c'est que je vois ça comme un soulagement. J'ai envie d'aimer ce jeu, vraiment, je trouve l'univers vraiment très onirique, et... bah c'est tout en fait. J'ai l'impression que l'auteur a tout misé sur le côté poésie, et a fait de la merde avec le reste. C'est très rigide au niveau du gameplay, l'histoire semble aller nul part (ou alors faut y jouer plusieurs fois pour tout piger ?), techniquement ça fait la gueule... bref, je suis assez déçu pour le moment. Je m'attendais à quelque chose de vraiment prenant, en lisant partout que ça singeait un peu Ico, mais en fait c'est juste pas terrible. Onirique certes, mais pas convaincant pour autant.


Pareil ... et depuis que j'ai posté (le jour de sa sortie) je ne l'ai pas relancé.  ::|: 
Y'a un canard qui l'a fini en deux heures au passage ...

----------


## Pierronamix

*Yakuza 4.*

Je dois retrouver un pote qu'aurait du être avec moi il y a 25 ans quand j'ai assassiné 18 personnes, mais en attendant de le trouver, j'entraine des hotesses à mieux séduire, des combattants de MMA à gagner des tournois, je pète les scores en salle d'arcade et j'essaye d'essayer tous les whisky et resto du quartier.

Ce jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Je viens de me prendre *Dungeon Siege 1*
Petit Week-end en mal de jeux malgré les promos, je m'oriente sur DS1 (jouer en 2002/2003) que j'avais fort apprécié.
Malgrès les annconces sur Steam : Windows 8 + DS1 = marche pas, je le prend (6,99€). Après 1-2h d'astuce sur le net, j'arrive enfin à le lancer ( Oui, c'est possible ) en 1920*1080, parfait !
Un petit bonheur pour l'instant, les Krugs en prenne pleins la tronche et l'équipe s'agrandit.
Que du bon !!

----------


## hisvin

Tu devrais abandonner et jouer au remake d'Ultima V (Ultima V lazarus) se basant sur ce jeu... Il y a aussi Ultima VI.

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Ah je connaissais pas, à voir en effet ça semble pas mal.
Par contre, c'est téléchargeable ce truc ?

----------


## Zerger

Mon backlog, que j'avais méchamment réduit jusqu'présent, est en train de gonfler à bloc  :Emo: 

Du coup, j'ai lancé *OlliOlli*, je m'attendais à un truc simple et pas du tout  ::O:  Enchainez les tricks et grinds en placant des spins si le perso a gardé suffisament de vitesse, sur le papier ca n'a pas l'air sorcier mais une fois en partie, c'est bcp plus difficile (un peu comme placer un 3-4 combo dans KoF  ::P:  )

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est frustrant comme pour chaque innovation ou bonne idée il y a au moins un retour en arrière ou une idée de merde, ça donne vraiment l'impression que les mecs sabotent volontairement leur jeu./.../
> Celles du 2 ont très souvent des passages avec un goulet d'étranglement ultra serré qui transforme vite la partie en foire d'empoigne sans queue ni tête.
> Dans le lot il y a cette merde de Valparaiso, qui est évidemment la map la plus populaire du jeu.


BF3 c'était Metro qui cartonnait, c'est... un couloir de métro. Et BF4 c'est Locker (un couloir avec des cellules..), conjointement avec ... le remake de la map.... Metro.
On rigole bien sur les gros nazes de dévs qui ne savent plus designer une map de FPS, mais en fait les joueurs apprécient surtout un gros couloir avec une paire de portes.

Quand tu parles d'innovations/retour en arr., je pense à Evolve qui m'occupe en ce moment. C'est fait par les mecs de L4D2, mais ils ont viré l'option "Virer le joueur X" qui permettait au groupe de voter pour kicker un des 4 joueurs. 
C'est con parce que du coup, un AFK dans les salons peut les faire durer plusieurs minutes, et en jeu, ruiner la partie (sans parler des boulets qui font n'imp' et qu'on porte à bouts de bras jusqu'à la fin du match). C'est aussi con quand on veut grouper rapido un pote qui se pointe, et qu'on aurait bien dégagé le pick-up pour faire une place, au lieu de quitter la partie et tout relancer (avec un malus d'attente d'une minute).

Par contre ils ont laissé l'option de vote "Redémarrer la partie", et c'est salaud : le mec qui a la bonté de jouer monstre, si une majorité de chasseurs votent pour recommencer suite à un début de partie qu'ils ont foiré, se retrouve à recommencer, alors que c'est justement au début qu'il est le plus en difficulté.... Sur Left on s'en fout on affronte l'IA (en Campagne), là c'est vache pour le mec en face...

----------


## hisvin

> Ah je connaissais pas, à voir en effet ça semble pas mal.
> Par contre, c'est téléchargeable ce truc ?


Bah voui, c'est un mod de Dungeon siege
Pour Ultima V
http://www.u5lazarus.com/Downloads.php
Pour Ultima VI
http://u6project.thehawkonline.com/d...roject_1_1.zip

----------


## yggdrahsil

> BF3 c'était Metro qui cartonnait, c'est... un couloir de métro. Et BF4 c'est Locker (un couloir avec des cellules..), conjointement avec ... le remake de la map.... Metro.
> On rigole bien sur les gros nazes de dévs qui ne savent plus designer une map de FPS, mais en fait les joueurs apprécient surtout un gros couloir avec une paire de portes.


Non mais comme l'avait fait remarqué je sais plus qui (peut-être même Sylvine d'ailleurs), ce que semble apprécier les joueurs c'est le fait d'avoir des lignes de front. Et metro est l'une des rares maps à en mettre une en place.

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

> Bah voui, c'est un mod de Dungeon siege
> Pour Ultima V
> http://www.u5lazarus.com/Downloads.php
> Pour Ultima VI
> http://u6project.thehawkonline.com/d...roject_1_1.zip


Merci Mr !

----------


## Dicsaw

The Witcher 3. J'aime pas les rpg mais celui la je l'aime bien. C'est beau, ça a l'air long, les quêtes annexes sont très sympa à faire
La map est grande et l'exploration est cool.

Par contre: gros gameplay de merde en combat, les déplacements sont lourds avec de l'input lag à la manette (pas testé au clavier).

L'écriture des dialogues et à chier des briques, je veux plus jamais entendre quelqu'un se branler sur ce point. 

Les personnages principaux qui ne pensent qu'à baiser.  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

T'es sur que t'as pas lancé le 2 en fait ?  ::P:

----------


## archer hawke

> Les personnages principaux qui ne pensent qu'à baiser.


The Witcher 3, produced by Shonda Rhimes

----------


## Koma

*Fallout 3*, je suis à 20 heures de jeu sur ma 3e partie, la première moddée, je file un coup de mains aux négriers de Paradise Falls, j'ai reprogrammé l'androïde, je suis en route pour l'abri 108, et je vais pas tarder à démolir Megaton. Dans la foulée, j'ai purgé l'Underworld sur un malentendu : je suis parti faire du business mais j'ai croisé la mère/soeur de Gob (je sais plus quel lien ils ont) et je l'ai taunté en lui dévoilant que son fils est mort de mes propres mains quand j'ai buté Moriarty via un bain de sang dans son bar, alors elle a commencé à m'allumer à vue et tout l'Underworld est parti en guerre contre mon lance-flammes. 

J'ai aussi pas compris un truc à Rivet City : quand j'ai foutu un collier à Flak et que je lui ai gentimment dit d'aller à PF pour garder sa tête, il s'est fait abattre dans le dos par le garde du pont en sortant de la ville  ::huh:: , et mon commanditaire a évidemment gueulé  ::ninja::  ...

Je commence cependant à me lasser à nouveau à cause des défauts du game design d'époque et des mods qui finissent par désequilibrer quand même fortement certains passages. Notamment celui des monstres bonus qui poppent de partout à un point que le moindre accrochage dans les plaines avec un bestiau en rameutent d'autres, ou que chaque patrouille de super mutants se trimballent un gunner, un grenadier, deux abominations et des bidules wormesques issus de F1/F2 dont j'ai oublié le nom.

Je meure beaucoup, trop souvent, et surtout parce que contrairement aux stats du joueur définissant son spray et ses hits avec les armes à feu, les ennemis semblent faire mouche quasi tout le temps, sont tous des super tireurs d'élite même à la SMG pourrie à 500m. Et en plus ils font des headshots maintenant, et ça pardonne pas.

Le gros défaut de F3, sa caméra et ses flingues qui le font passer pour un FPS et qui, en renforçant l'immersion visuelle par la 3D, bousille un pan de gameplay naturel du jeu. J'espère vraiment que le 4 va améliorer bien des choses sur le sujet. 

Quitte à abandonner un système de perks et de stats pour toute la partie flingues au profit des réflexes et de la visée du joueur, et redistribuer la donne des stats et systèmes dans d'autres perks, en bossant plus le roleplay dans l'écriture et la mise en scène des quêtes (et de leur résolution).




> T'es sur que t'as pas lancé le 2 en fait ?


Le Monde disait que l'écriture des dialogues et du scénar étaient géniales mais que Geralt faisait vraiment pitié à devenir une caricature de héros badass viril qui baise à tout va.

JeuxActu ils ont évidemment fait une news Morandiniesque sur "voilà une scène de baise de TW3 en vidéo"  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Fidèle aux livres donc  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

Shovel Knight : j'arrive au bout, je suis au boss de fin qui est super duuuur ! Et dans l'avant dernier niveau, faut rebuter tous les boss du jeu, j'ai cru ne jamais y arriver...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Le Monde disait que l'écriture des dialogues et du scénar étaient géniales mais que Geralt faisait vraiment pitié à devenir une caricature de héros badass viril qui baise à tout va.


"L'écriture est géniale mais le personnage principal est ridicule, caricatural et mal écrit mais c'est bien écrit !"

----------


## Koma

Ben le scénario, les dialogues et le lore et l'attitude et les punchlines du héros sont pas la même chose.

Après leur test est très mal écrit en effet. Et j'ai vu passer un article sur "le débat sur la mise à mort du cheater de Guild Wars", je crois qu'ils s'égarent pas mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ben le scénario, les dialogues et le lore et l'attitude et les punchlines du héros sont pas la même chose.
> 
> Après leur test est très mal écrit en effet. Et j'ai vu passer un article sur "le débat sur la mise à mort du cheater de Guild Wars", je crois qu'ils s'égarent pas mal


Non mais j'en profitais vite fait pour troller sur Witcher 2, je me suis pas du tout intéressé au 3.  :^_^:

----------


## helldraco

> The Witcher 3. J'aime pas les rpg mais celui la je l'aime bien. C'est beau, ça a l'air long, les quêtes annexes sont très sympa à faire
> La map est grande et l'exploration est cool.
> 
> Par contre: gros gameplay de merde en combat, les déplacements sont lourds avec de l'input lag à la manette (pas testé au clavier).
> 
> *L'écriture des dialogues et à chier des briques, je veux plus jamais entendre quelqu'un se branler sur ce point.* 
> 
> Les personnages principaux qui ne pensent qu'à baiser.


Tu connais pas les livres ?  ::): 

C'est de la dark fantasy pour ado et très simpliste, mais c'est très sympa en le prenant à la légère (sauf quand y'a des femmes comme tu remarques, c'est écrit par et pour des ados sous hormones et en manque de branlette sur les pages lingerie de la redoute ... baisse la tête et passe outre  :;):  ). 
Pis le bestiaire (des livres, je connais pas celui de TW3) fait putin de plaisir, avec masses de monstres que tu ne vois (hélas) plus assez dans les RPG et tous les médias qui tapent dans la fantasy.  ::):

----------


## Kelexel

> L'écriture des dialogues et à chier des briques, je veux plus jamais entendre quelqu'un se branler sur ce point. 
> 
> Les personnages principaux qui ne pensent qu'à baiser.



Ah et c'est vraiment différent du monde réel?!

----------


## Supergounou

> L'écriture des dialogues e*S*t à chier des briques


VF?

----------


## Dunccan

*Final fantasy 13* : je comprends mieux pourquoi les critiques disaient que les vingt premières heures, c'était un tutorial géant... c'est exactement ça. J'en suis - pour l'instant - à 7 h de jeu et on m'apprend encore des éléments de gameplay. Ce point à part, pour l'instant, ça se laisse jouer. A voir si cela va perturer sur le long terme. Graphiquement en tout cas, certains passages sont trés réussi (je pense au lac gelé au début, spoiler mineur).

*Chroma Squad* : j'en suis au début (saison 3) et c'est du tactical RPG saupoudré de n'importe quoi. Ma série Sentaï cartonne avec mon équipe Saucisson / Andouillette / Salami / Roblochon / Camenbert. Bref pour l'instant je trouve ça fendard, j'espère juste que cela ne va pas devenir trop répétitif.

*The Witcher Adventures* : en fait il s'agit d'une adaptation du jeu de plateau. J'y joue (ai joué) surtout pour me faire une idée de la version plateau. Soyons honnête : c'est une grosse bouse, déjà en jeu vidéo, alors je n'ose pas imaginer en jeu de plateau.

----------


## Dicsaw

> T'es sur que t'as pas lancé le 2 en fait ?


C'est bien sa suite en tout cas.  :^_^: 





> mais que Geralt faisait vraiment pitié à devenir une caricature de héros badass viril qui baise à tout va.


Si y'avait que lui. 

La 

Spoiler Alert! 


sorcière

 avec les tétons qui ressortent de son décolleté putain. Les allusions. Tout le temps. Dans chaque dialogue.  :ouaiouai: 





> Tu connais pas les livres ?


Le jeu me parlait pas y'a même pas deux mois, donc imagine les livres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est bien sa suite en tout cas.


Bon ben je vais gentiment attendre les promos à 2€ du coup, merci.

----------


## Langbardr

*Hand of Fate*, franchement j'ai adoré y jouer, l'ambiance, le jeu de plateau (j'aime les jeux de plateaux) avec ce côté "livre dont vous êtes le héros", et puis notre génial maître du jeu.

Autant le côté aléatoire ne m'a pas dérangé dans mes premières parties qui s'enchaînaient plutôt bien, mais putain là je suis arrivé au dernier boss et je me casse les dents dessus depuis 3 jours... j'y arrive pas.  ::sad::  Soit je me retrouve devant le boss complètement ruiné et tout cassé, je fais donc pas long feu pendant le combat. Soit je n'arrive même pas jusqu'au boss tellement le jeu est méchant avec moi et me détruit avant d'atteindre le dernier étage.  ::wacko::  

J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas de réelles astuces tant la chance est le facteur décisif, mais si vous avez un conseil ou deux, je prend, parce que là je suis à bout.

----------


## FrousT

*Invisible inc.
*
C'est de la bonne infiltration au tour par tour, pour l'instant je n'ai pas ressenti de lassitude après 2h de jeu, l'ambiance et la DA me fait penser à Transistor que j'ai adoré (aucun rapport avec le gameplay par contre) et la difficulté semble être au rendez vous (on meurt en 1 coup la plupart du temps, donc précaution et méfiance obligatoire)

Donc pour l'instant bonne surprise avec une durée de vie qui semble être assez longue vu que l'on peux choisir la durée de notre partie (et choisir illimité  ::O: )

----------


## ShotMaster

C'est du procédural non ? Donc tu peux jouer tant que tu veux en théorie.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'avais fini le jeu de base *Divinity 2* l'année dernière et j'étais passé à des jeux plus courts avant de continuer avec l'extension. Presque un an plus tard, je le relance enfin et c'est toujours aussi bien. Par contre, comme j'ai ré-installé mon pc entre temps, j'ai eu du bol de retrouver mes sauvegardes stockées sur mon disque dur externe.

Par contre, *Bioshock*, j'ai pu me rendre compte que je n'avais plus les sauvegardes  ::(:  Enfin, pour être exact, je me souviens les avoir gardées, mais je trouve plus où. Je soupçonne avoir viré le fichier zip un jour en pensant les avoir remises au bon endroit... Va falloir que je recommence au début... (chui pas sûr de l'endroit où j'étais arrivé et j'ai pas trop envie de choper des sauvegardes de quelqu'un d'autre sur le net).

----------


## Haraban

*Pillars of Eternitits*:

Le jeu m'a bien plus. Les combats sont cool, c'est super joli, l'ambiance sonore est pas trop mal, y'a un donjon bien classe à gérer, des compagnons pas mauvais…
Mais pour le reste j'en retiens vraiment peu de choses et j'ai finit par jeter la serviette au bout d'une dizaine d'heures, notamment parce que je ne m'y suis pas sentit du tout. Ça manquait de beaucoup plus d'ampleur et d'un bon goût d'aventure pour me plaire.
J'ai vraiment l’impression d'avoir traverser trois villages pourrit, une ville paumée dans une région sans vie et quelques carrefours non dératisés. Vraiment pas de quoi sauté au plafond ou justifié qu'on me mette aux commandes de l'avatar pour le guider dans son épopée.
Alors certes c'est un choix très intéressant: un univers sobre et rude, un monde de gens simples ou il n'existe aucune facilité de vie (coucou la magie de D&D qui rend le concept de mort tout à fait optionnel: la mort? Pheu, c'est un truc de péon ça!). Mais en parallèle où est l'aventure? Où est l'épopée, où est… Je ne sais pas. Il manque carrément un truc énorme pour que la sauce prenne pour moi.

----------


## Goji

Je n'ai joué qu'une grosse dizaine d'heures à TW3 mais je trouve ton retour un peu excessif Dicsaw.

Chacun sa sensibilité hein, je ne critique pas, mais dans ma partie, pour le moment, Geralt n'a baisé avec personne, et des allusions n'ont été faites qu'en Yennefer et lui, et c'est quand même la grande histoire d'amour du lore, la véritable motivation du héros qui souhaite ainsi, ponctuellement, échapper à son destin de sorceleur. Je ne suis donc pas choqué... et si entre amants on ne peut plus se chauffer alors c'est bien triste.

Depuis The Witcher premier du nom, le côté érotique du jeu est certes présent mais l'interaction avec cet aspect n'est qu'optionnel, c'est le joueur qui décide qui Geralt va culbuter ou non. Certains vont se taper toutes les putes de Novigrad (je ne vise personne ^^) et d'autres vont davantage être partagés, comme le héros finalement, entre Triss et Yennefer.

Oui le sexe fait partie du monde de la série mais comme l'a fait remarquer Kelexel il en est de même pour le nôtre... à chacun d'y voir de la sensualité ou de la vulgarité, des allusions, des provocations, à chacun d'en être émoustillé, amusé ou choqué.

Dommage que tu n'aies pas pris connaissance du monde du jeu avant de te lancer, là j'ai un peu l'impression de lire tata Simone après avoir suivi accidentellement un épisode de Game Of Throne...

Bref je joue à *The Witcher 3* en connaissance de cause.

----------


## Big Bear

Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi Goji. The Witcher 3, c'est des dialogues excellents et crédibles digne du caractère épique des meilleurs épisodes de Battlestar Galactica "_la prairie est remplie de coquelicots, à moins que se soit des boutons d'or gorgés de sang"_   ::wub:: 

C'est pour moi le meilleur RPG actuel, et le plus ambitieux. Une leçon de rpg classique.

Et ces combats à cheval, sabrer en toute classe des vermisseaux, du haut de Ablette  ::wub:: , faire des passages et sabrer en toute classe. Les combats au sol sont techniques en mode difficulté 3, les ennemis encerclent, bougent, font des escarmouches  ::wub:: .

----------


## DeadFish

> The Witcher 3, c'est des dialogues excellents et crédibles digne du caractère épique des meilleurs épisodes de Battlestar Galactica "_la prairie est remplie de coquelicots, à moins que se soit des boutons d'or gorgés de sang"_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je n'ai joué qu'une grosse dizaine d'heures à TW3 mais je trouve ton retour un peu excessif Dicsaw.
> 
> Chacun sa sensibilité hein, je ne critique pas, mais dans ma partie, pour le moment, Geralt n'a baisé avec personne, et des allusions n'ont été faites qu'en Yennefer et lui, et c'est quand même la grande histoire d'amour du lore, la véritable motivation du héros qui souhaite ainsi, ponctuellement, échapper à son destin de sorceleur. Je ne suis donc pas choqué... et si entre amants on ne peut plus se chauffer alors c'est bien triste.
> .


Non mais tu comprends, étriper à tout va ou balancer des insultes c'est respectable, mais parler de cul surtout pas, c'est HONTEUX.
Après que certains n'aiment pas bah tant pis, c'est évident que tout le monde ne peut pas avoir le même avis, mais les retours sur l'écriture sont globalement positifs, testeurs ou joueurs, on en est pas à "écriture à chier".
Après hein, tout le monde se branle sur l'écriture des GTA (moi y compris), mais dans le V  ou même les précédents c'est pas beaucoup plus finaud dans les textes (on remplace le cul par les insultes et agressions verbales, tranquille..Ah oui mais on joue des criminels donc ça passe !) ...Fin bon...

----------


## Momock

> une leçon de rpg classique.


rolf

----------


## Big Bear

C'est pas parce que Dicsaw ne veut plus jamais entendre quelqu'un vanter les dialogues de TW3, qu'il ne faut pas le contredire.

----------


## Sylvine

On te rassure, ça a rien à voir avec Dicsaw.

----------


## Pierronamix

> "_la prairie est remplie de coquelicots, à moins que se soit des boutons d'or gorgés de sang"_


 ::XD::  Oh putain.

"Lina, 14 ans."

----------


## Koma

Je suis sûr qu'en vrai, on vous met tous autour d'une table avec des pintes, et vous buvez ensemble en braillant des conneries et en vous foutant des grandes claques dans le dos.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je suis sûr qu'en vrai, on vous met tous autour d'une table avec des pintes, et vous buvez ensemble en braillant des conneries et en vous foutant des grandes claques dans le dos.


Evidemment vu qu'en vrai on trolle beaucoup moins.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est pas parce que Dicsaw ne veut plus jamais entendre quelqu'un vanter les dialogues de TW3, qu'il ne faut pas le contredire.


C'est ta comparaison avec les "RPG classiques" qui le fait réagir. Et c'est normal.




> Je suis sûr qu'en vrai, on vous met tous autour d'une table avec des pintes, et vous buvez ensemble en braillant des conneries et en vous foutant des grandes claques dans le dos.


Ok. Faudrait t'organiser un truc avec feus Kenshironeo et CrazySquirrrel.




> Evidemment vu qu'en vrai on trolle beaucoup moins.


 Non.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non.


Traditionnellement, les gens ouvrent moins leur gueule en vrai. Après oui, certains restent entiers, mais c'est rare.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai toujours su que je faisais partie d'une certaine élite.


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, en ce moment :

*DiRT Rally*
C'est DiRT. C'est que du rallye. C'est excellent. C'est de l'early-access.
Je le lance quasi tous les soirs pour faire les daily et les events des ligues CPC et Nofrag.

*The Witcher : EE*
Je me refais le premier, pour ensuite faire le deuxième et enfin jouer au troisième qui attend sagement sur mon compte Steam.
Je ne suis pas pressé, de toute façon The Witcher 3 est assez gourmand et je n'ai qu'une simple Titan

----------


## Supergounou

> Evidemment vu qu'en vrai on trolle beaucoup moins.


Parle pour toi!

EDIT: Arf, déjà fait  ::(:

----------


## Pierronamix

Ah non mais je suis pas concerné, je ne troll jamais.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

Moi je joue à gta, bloodborne, hearthstone, hots et cé esse. Et quand je peux je fais des journas sur rayman legends parce qu'il est cool, voilà  ::happy2::

----------


## Marc0delavega

> Oh putain.
> 
> "Lina, 14 ans."


C'est ça, du peu que j'ai vu l'écriture dépasse pour l'instant de peu le niveau de rédaction d'un collégien/lycéen. Ce qui explique du coup les allusions sexuelles au ras des pâquerettes.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est ça, du peu que j'ai vu l'écriture dépasse pour l'instant de peu le niveau de rédaction d'un collégien/lycéen. Ce qui explique du coup les allusions sexuelles au ras des *coquelicots*.


Fixed.

----------


## Durack

> C'est ça, du peu que j'ai vu l'écriture dépasse pour l'instant de peu le niveau de rédaction d'un collégien/lycéen. Ce qui explique du coup les allusions sexuelles au ras des pâquerettes.


Et parce qu'en tant qu'adultes responsables vous ne faites jamais de blagues ou vous ne parlez jamais de cul  dans votre entourage ?!!
La moitiers des NPC qu'on rencontre sont des gueux ! ( que ce soit TW1 ou TW2 ! )   Et il faudrait qu'ils parlent avec un language soutenu?

----------


## DeadFish

!
!
!

----------


## Haelnak

Probablement des habitués de Flaubert ou, au mieux, des fans de JRR "Zzz" Tolkien qui ne se retrouvent pas dans une écriture bas de gamme à la Glen Cook.

----------


## Durack

> Probablement des habitués de Flaubert ou, au mieux, des fans de JRR "Zzz" Tolkien qui ne se retrouvent pas dans une écriture bas de gamme à la Glen Cook.


Y a de ca, mais pas que ! 




> !
> !
> !


Mais encore ?
Trop de ponctuation ?!! !!

----------


## pipoop

Je dois être aveugle j'ai pas encore vu d'allusion sexuelle dans TW3...
Ou alors l'habitude des : prvppr : et je suis insensibilise

----------


## Big Bear

> Probablement des habitués de Flaubert ou, au mieux, des fans de JRR "Zzz" Tolkien qui ne se retrouvent pas dans une écriture bas de gamme à la Glen Cook.


Pire, des hipsters (ha en fait tu as cité les fans de Tolkien, donc ouais, des hipsters fragiles).

----------


## Supergounou

Ah tiens, c'est la mode de cracher sur Tolkien, je savais pas. 

Ouai, Tolkien, c'est de la merde pour les gosses!  ::ninja::

----------


## Marc0delavega

> Et parce qu'en tant qu'adultes responsables vous ne faites jamais de blagues ou vous ne parlez jamais de cul  dans votre entourage ?!!
> La moitiers des NPC qu'on rencontre sont des gueux ! ( que ce soit TW1 ou TW2 ! )   Et il faudrait qu'ils parlent avec un language soutenu?


J'admets ne pas avoir l'humour le plus subtil qui soit mais quand Vesemir lui demande "c'est quoi cette histoire de licorne ?" avec un air entendu, je trouve ça d'un nul... 
ou la scène du début quand Géralt demande à Yenefer si elle est toujours habillée en noir et blanc et qu'elle lui répond "Non pas mes sous vêtements"... C'est que mon avis perso mais je trouve ça d'un lourd...

Et on ne parle pas là de langage soutenu, de ce que j'ai pu en voir pour l'instant ils ont tous le même niveau de langage. L'aubergiste du coin s'exprime de la même façon que le vieux sorceleur ou même que le paysan...

----------


## Goji

> Je dois être aveugle j'ai pas encore vu d'allusion sexuelle dans TW3...
> Ou alors l'habitude des : prvppr : et je suis insensibilise


Au tout début-début, dans la lettre de Yennefer à Geralt, mais il faut avoir lu les bouquins pour comprendre.

M'enfin bon je voulais pas lancer un débat, je suis juste étonné qu'on dise "han y'a trop de cul dans The Witcher" comme on dirait "han y'a trop de hobbits dans le Seigneur des Anneaux" ou encore "han y'a trop d'hémoglobine dans Walking Dead".

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Probablement des habitués de Flaubert ou, au mieux, des fans de JRR "Zzz" Tolkien qui ne se retrouvent pas dans une écriture bas de gamme à la Glen Cook.


Rahh, qu'est ce que je ne donnerai pas pour jouer un jour  à un bon rpg sur la compagnie noire (Sur le premier cycle bien sur)

Ca manque dans les rpg le fait de jouer une compagnie de mercenaire à la loyauté à géométrie variable ^^

Dans le même style, je rêverais d'avoir un jeu dans l'univers de de "the first law" d'abercrombie  :;):  )

Sinon, entre deux partie d'hearthstone et de survarium, j'ai rechuté dans le tower defense avec gemcraft, version steam. Pour l'instant c'est très similaire aux gemcraft en flash gratuit, je vais voir si le jeu gagne en profondeur. (Mais bon, c'est toujours aussi sympa)

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'admets ne pas avoir l'humour le plus subtil qui soit mais quand Vesemir lui demande "c'est quoi cette histoire de licorne ?" avec un air entendu, je trouve ça d'un nul... 
> ou la scène du début quand Géralt demande à Yenefer si elle est toujours habillée en noir et blanc et qu'elle lui répond "Non pas mes sous vêtements"... C'est que mon avis perso mais je trouve ça d'un lourd...
> 
> Et on ne parle pas là de langage soutenu, de ce que j'ai pu en voir pour l'instant ils ont tous le même niveau de langage. L'aubergiste du coin s'exprime de la même façon que le vieux sorceleur ou même que le paysan...Pas de différence de niveau de langage entre les protagonistes non plus...


C'est parce que t'es pas poète !

"la prairie est remplie de coquelicots, à moins que se soit des boutons d'or gorgés de sang"  ::wub::

----------


## helldraco

> Au tout début-début, dans la lettre de Yennefer à Geralt, mais il faut avoir lu les bouquins pour comprendre.
> 
> M'enfin bon je voulais pas lancer un débat, je suis juste étonné qu'on dise "han y'a trop de cul dans The Witcher" comme on dirait "han y'a trop de hobbits dans le Seigneur des Anneaux" ou encore "han y'a trop d'hémoglobine dans Walking Dead".


T'as rien compris, dicsaw trouve que l'écriture est destiné aux ados/vraiment simpliste. C'est un fan de Von Trier donc voir du cul c'est pas ça qui va le déranger, c'est l'écriture pourrie autour (vantée par beaucoup trop comme "une merveille" ou "un exemple à suivre" ...) qui le consterne.  :;):

----------


## Marc0delavega

> c'est l'écriture pourrie autour (vantée par beaucoup trop comme "une merveille" ou "un exemple à suivre" ...) qui le consterne.


Voilà, c'est ça. Fin de ma digression.

----------


## Durack

> J'admets ne pas avoir l'humour le plus subtil qui soit mais quand Vesemir lui demande "c'est quoi cette histoire de licorne ?" avec un air entendu, je trouve ça d'un nul... 
> ou la scène du début quand Géralt demande à Yenefer si elle est toujours habillée en noir et blanc et qu'elle lui répond "Non pas mes sous vêtements"... C'est que mon avis perso mais je trouve ça d'un lourd...


Et ca en fait des dialogues collégien/lycéen ?  
Hum ok.




> Et on ne parle pas là de langage soutenu, de ce que j'ai pu en voir pour l'instant ils ont tous le même niveau de langage. L'aubergiste du coin s'exprime de la même façon que le vieux sorceleur ou même que le paysan...Pas de différence de niveau de langage entre les protagonistes non plus...


Ecoute plus les discussion et les réaction sur ton passage. Tu verra si le langage est soutenu. Le premier nain que tu rencontre t'insulte littéralement .

----------


## Goji

> L'écriture des dialogues et à chier des briques, je veux plus jamais entendre quelqu'un se branler sur ce point.
> Les personnages principaux qui ne pensent qu'à baiser.


Donc a priori :
1/ les dialogues (entendu tous les dialogues, pas seulement les propos orientés cul) sont à chier
2/ Les personnages ne pensent qu'à baiser

Je pense donc n'avoir pas si tellement rien compris, Dicsaw trouve que ça parle trop de cul dans The Witcher.
M'enfin bref, ça ne sert à rien ce genre de discussions étant donné que chacun à ses goûts, ses opinions, sa sensibilité (Von Trier, couper une bite avec des ciseaux... chacun ses goûts donc), et je ne rappellerai pas qu'il s'agit d'un jeu vidéo, avec des pixels et des doubleurs, pas d'un film avec un metteur en scène et une direction d'acteurs. Ah zut, je viens de le rappeler.
Breeef, pareil pour moi fin de la digression.

----------


## Koma

> !
> !
> !


 "Freeze!"

----------


## Raymonde

> Moi je joue à gta, bloodborne, hearthstone, hots et cé esse. Et quand je peux je fais des journas sur rayman legends parce qu'il est cool, voilà


Ah oui et pis un peu à shovel knight, j'ai niqué le boss avec la faucille sur les plateformes là

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Donc a priori :
> 1/ les dialogues (entendu tous les dialogues, pas seulement les propos orientés cul) sont à chier
> 2/ Les personnages ne pensent qu'à baiser
> 
> Je pense donc n'avoir pas si tellement rien compris, Dicsaw trouve que ça parle trop de cul dans The Witcher.
> M'enfin bref, ça ne sert à rien ce genre de discussions étant donné que chacun à ses goûts, ses opinions, sa sensibilité (Von Trier, couper une bite avec des ciseaux... chacun ses goûts donc), et je ne rappellerai pas qu'il s'agit d'un jeu vidéo, avec des pixels et des doubleurs, pas d'un film avec un metteur en scène et une direction d'acteurs. Ah zut, je viens de le rappeler.
> Breeef, pareil pour moi fin de la digression.


Tu peux pas test, les mecs ont tous des master Littérature & Poésie. D'ailleurs on se demande pourquoi ils s'abaissent à jouer à des jeux vidéos, un loisir tellement crétin et en-dessous de leurs attentes.
Viens, restons entre gueux, on est pas si mal, au moins on se marre :HUG:
Après ça va vanter les dialogues d'un GTA "fuck nigga  fuck fuck nigga  " ou louer Trevor, personnage oh combien subtil et pas du tout caricatural en son genre   ::siffle::

----------


## Raymonde

> Tu peux pas test, les mecs ont tous des master Littérature & Poésie. D'ailleurs on se demande pourquoi ils s'abaissent à jouer à des jeux vidéos, un loisir tellement crétin et en-dessous de leurs attentes.
> Viens, restons entre gueux, on est pas si mal, au moins on se marre :HUG:
> Après ça va vanter les dialogues d'un GTA "fuck nigga  fuck fuck nigga  " ou louer Trevor, personnage oh combien subtil et pas du tout caricatural en son genre


 t'aurais du t'économiser un post

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://i.imgur.com/2fETGKy.gif t'aurais du t'économiser un post


J'aurais pu en économiser au bas mot 25 000 si on va par là  ::ninja:: 

Et au cas où, je n'ai aucun problème à ce niveau avec GTA hein, mais vu que tout le monde se focalise "witcher pute nichons lol coquelicots", je me mets  au niveau d'argumentaire.

----------


## Raymonde

Nan c'est juste que tu rajoutes ton grain de sel insipide sur une question où déjà 4 types ont dit exactement la même chose que toi, et alors que c'est terminé, du coup ppFffffFfff après t'avoir lu, comme ça :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi t'es pas intervenu plus tôt, quand c'était les critiques   qui fusaient , en ce cas ? Dans le genre ça post pour dire la même chose, c'était pas mal non plus   :ouaiouai: 

Pfff toi-même. 

:HUG: quand même pour le chat.

Et puisqu'il faut recentrer je joue, quelle surprise, à Witcher 3.
Mais j'ose pas dire que c'est vachement bien (même si y'a des défauts) , y'a trop de méchants ici. Je vais plutôt mimer le type qui termine un post.

----------


## Raymonde

les décors ont l'air chouette, par contre j'aime pas du tout là le style de combat ou le mec fait que tourner sur lui même avant de taper, je trouve ça ridicule "je vais exposer mon dos weeeeeeeee".

Bon comme j'ai eu une clé gratuite, je vais l'essayer vite fait je suppose, jsais pas quoi en fout' d'autre t'facon.

----------


## Haraban

Topic des dons? Ca fera un heureux pour de vrai au pire...

----------


## Raymonde

çava pas non !

----------


## Durack

> "Freeze!"


C'est de l'imput lag !

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Ah oui et pis un peu à shovel knight, j'ai niqué le boss avec la faucille sur les plateformes là http://i.imgur.com/eVj7ULo.gif


Tu rigoleras moins au boss de fin.  ::cry::

----------


## Dicsaw

> et des allusions n'ont été faites qu'en Yennefer et lui.


Ah t'as pas rencontré la sorcière bonasse avec les nichons qui débordent, uhuhuhuhuhuh.





> T'as rien compris, dicsaw trouve que l'écriture est destiné aux ados/vraiment simpliste. C'est un fan de Von Trier donc voir du cul c'est pas ça qui va le déranger, c'est l'écriture pourrie autour (vantée par beaucoup trop comme "une merveille" ou "un exemple à suivre" ...) qui le consterne.










> Après ça va vanter les dialogues d'un GTA "fuck nigga  fuck fuck nigga  " ou louer Trevor, personnage oh combien subtil et pas du tout caricatural en son genre


Alala, cette rechute cacaesque.

----------


## Haelnak

D'habitude tu réponds _"Peut-être, mais personne ne vante la qualité d'écriture de GTA"_.

----------


## Super Discount

> C'est ça, du peu que j'ai vu l'écriture dépasse pour l'instant de peu *le niveau de rédaction d'un collégien/lycéen*. Ce qui explique du coup les allusions sexuelles au ras des pâquerettes.


Et ce qui explique aussi que beaucoup ici trouvent ça bien écrit.   ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Alala, cette rechute cacaesque.


Toi par contre t'es constant: _c'est de la merde. ta gueule je dis que c'est de la merde et j'ai raison_ :smile:
Ceci-dit, hormis 2-3 teubés illuminés, j'ai pas vu hisser le niveau d'écriture de Witcher à l'égal d'une oeuvre littéraire chiante comme on te force à  lire à l'école  ::ninja::  . La comparaison est à l'aune des oeuvres du même genre, en l'occurence oui c'est de la littérature "de gare/divertissement", comme 99.9% des jeux (voir des bouquins SF/Fantasy...), et ça tient tout à fait la route face à du Bioware et Co ou de l'Obsidian en petite forme. Rien de plus. Rien de moins.
Fin bref. Débat sans fin, et Raymonde va encore me savater, go sur le topic du jeu si tu veux en parler autrement qu'en "caca lol boudin".
Je ne pige même pas pourquoi tu joues au jeu vu que tu n'aimais déjà pas l'écriture des précédents, ni les combats, et que le 3 s'alignait  clairement sur le même moule. Sans parler du côté bac à sable nettement moins poussé -pour ne pas dire inexistant- que celui d'un GTA ou d'un Far Cry. C'est par masochisme ?

----------


## Goji

> en l’occurrence oui c'est de la littérature "de gare/divertissement", comme 99.9% des jeux (voire des bouquins SF/Fantasy...), et ça tient tout à fait la route face à du Bioware et Co ou de l'Obsidian en petite forme. Rien de plus. Rien de moins.
> Fin bref. Débat sans fin [...] go sur le topic du jeu.






(je me suis permis cependant de corriger quelques fautes ^^)

----------


## Supergounou

*Broken Age*.

C'est joli, c'est bien raconté, le chara design me rebutait au début mais je m'y suis habitué, l'histoire me semble pour l'instant très classique. Les énigmes sont globalement simples et logiques, même s'il y en a une qui me bloque avec le mec. J'attends de voir la suite, j'ai peur mais j'ai envie d'être positivement surpris.

----------


## Raymonde

> Tu rigoleras moins au boss de fin.


J'espère parce que là il est passé au 2ème essai

----------


## Supergounou

> J'espère parce que là il est passé au 2ème essai


Le jeu est globalement pas très difficile, et les vies à l'infini n'aident en rien. Par contre, essaye de finir un niveau en détruisant tous les checkpoints, et c'est une autre paire de manches  ::O:

----------


## XtraLuciD

Je me hype pas souvent, voir quasiment jamais, mais j'ai envie de jouer à The witcher 3 là maintenant, parce que j'ai remarqué qu'à part 2-3 cons et quelques trolls pas drôles qui voient des défauts tout droit sortis de leurs imagination malade, le jeu a l'air de frôler l'excellence.

J'ai toujours aimé cette série faut dire, j'ai une grande préférence pour le numéro 1 qui est vraiment pour un premier jeu une claque et qu'il ne fait pas beaucoup de concession casu et de restrictions techniques pour l'époque (il transcende le moteur de neverwinter), tout ça contrairement au 2eme, qui lui était un jeu destiné à être multi plateforme, coïncidence, je ne pense pas, enfin heureusement qu'il reste des gros jeux comme ça pour montrer que la voie ce n'est pas que la recette infâme gloubiboulga d'Ubi ou les RPG(sans le R) navets saveur endive tiède de Bioware.

----------


## Je vous aime

> Pfff toi-même.


 ::XD::

----------


## pipoop

> Au tout début-début, dans la lettre de Yennefer à Geralt, mais il faut avoir lu les bouquins pour comprendre.
> 
> M'enfin bon je voulais pas lancer un débat, je suis juste étonné qu'on dise "han y'a trop de cul dans The Witcher" comme on dirait "han y'a trop de hobbits dans le Seigneur des Anneaux" ou encore "han y'a trop d'hémoglobine dans Walking Dead".


J'ai lu les bouquins mais pour moi ce passage sur la lettre avec la licorne c’était surtout une façon de ce faire comprendre de Geralt (et lui dire que c’était bien elle qui lui écrivait et pas un piege) et uniquement lui au cas ou la lettre serait interceptée

----------


## helldraco

> Je me hype pas souvent, voir quasiment jamais, mais j'ai envie de jouer à The witcher 3 là maintenant, parce que j'ai remarqué qu'à part 2-3 cons et quelques trolls pas drôles


Pas la peine d'insulter cacao et les fanboys de witcher, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils n'ont pas une culture très poussée et qu'ils aiment parler de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas qu'il faut leur pisser dessus.  ::|: 

Sérieux, imagine si ils faisaient comme toi ...

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai lu les bouquins mais pour moi ce passage sur la lettre avec la licorne c’était surtout une façon de ce faire comprendre de Geralt (et lui dire que c’était bien elle qui lui écrivait et pas un piege) et uniquement lui au cas ou la lettre serait interceptée


Ouai mais non, licorne, corne, phallus, vierge. Faut suivre un peu  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Toi par contre t'es constant: _c'est de la merde. ta gueule je dis que c'est de la merde et j'ai raison_ :smile:





> The Witcher 3. J'aime pas les rpg mais celui la je l'aime bien. C'est beau, ça a l'air long, les quêtes annexes sont très sympa à faire
> La map est grande et l'exploration est cool.


Mhm mhm.





> Sérieux, imagine si ils faisaient comme toi ...


Non mais XtraLuciD qui dénonce les cons et les trolls, c'est rigolo. 
Un peu comme voir Cacao faire son fanboy.

----------


## Haelnak

Ou Dicsaw le mec objectif  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dicsaw

Ah mais je m'en fou d’être objectif, je suis pas journaliste.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah mais je m'en fou d’être objectif, je suis pas journaliste.


Comme on s'en fout aussi que les journalistes soient objectifs, quelque part on est bien.

Sinon je joue toujours à Yakuza 4, aka le meilleur jeu de 2012 (ou 2010 c'est comme tu veux tu choiz), ainsi qu'à Gravity Rush, décidément un putain de bon jeu Vita qui fout à l'amende technique à peu près tous les jeux portables.

Entre ça et Toukiden, je suis un peu  ::O:  devant les capacités de cette console. En plus avec le gros catalogue maintenant (enfin si on aime les RPG), y a de quoi se faire plaisir.

----------


## chipolata

Saints row 3 : je joue un mec qui ressemble a hulk, il est vert musclé il a même la voix qui va avec , j’écrase des gens en voiture je tire sur d'autres le scénario et Wtf comme j'aime.
Et je me balade avec mon pénétrator pour bifler tous les flics que je croise. C'est marrant, il semble court (  ::cry::  ) j'ai le 4 qui m'attend chaudement.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Chipo, je te conseille de faire une pause entre le 3 et le 4 pour éviter la saturation, le quatre étant plus une sorte de dlc érigé pour des raisons financières en jeu solo.  J'y ai passé du bon temps mais sans plus.

----------


## Achille

> Saints row 3 : je joue un mec qui ressemble a hulk, il est vert musclé il a même la voix qui va avec , j’écrase des gens en voiture je tire sur d'autres le scénario et Wtf comme j'aime.
> Et je me balade avec mon pénétrator pour bifler tous les flics que je croise. C'est marrant, il semble court (  ) j'ai le 4 qui m'attend chaudement.


tu devrais relire le test SR3 de Boulon à l'époque. Ca me l'a fait acheter.

----------


## Lucretia

En ce moment je "joue" à *adventure capitalist*. Après avoir vu un sujet sur steamgifts qui en parlait j'ai voulu y jeter un œil. En fait ce jeu est un piège. C'est complètement insensé pourtant je ne peux pas m'empêcher de le relancer. Et ça fait déjà 10 heures.  :tired:

----------


## Achille

Tu devrais aller jeter un oeil à Clicker Heroes sur steam, c'est démoniaque  ::wub::

----------


## Lucretia

> Tu devrais aller jeter un oeil à Clicker Heroes sur steam, c'est démoniaque


J'ai essayé aussi, mais il y a des $*^$* d'araignées. Alors c'est pas possible psychologiquement.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Faut faire gaffe avec ce genre de jeux, j'ai mis un temps fou à décrocher de *Anti-Idle*  ::ninja::

----------


## yggdrahsil

Adventure capitalist, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi les gens aime bien le jeu passé les quelques premières heures (la première journée de boulot en fait  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Zerger

Bah comme tu dis, ca permet de s'occuper (un peu) au taff. Dans le meme genre, je prefere celui-ci:
http://www.kongregate.com/games/cael...or-incremental

Au moins, il faut réflechir à la conception de ton reacteur nucléaire  ::P: 


Sinon je suis en train de littéralement dévorer *Borderlands 2*  ::wub::  !!!
Dès que je lance une partie, je ne décroche pas pendant au moins deux bonnes heures! Du coup, je ne joue à rien d'autre à côté.
J'adore l'univers, certains lieux sont vraiment réussis, le gameplay est très dynamique et la difficulté vraiment présente.
Et même quand je ne joue pas, j'essaie de réfléchir à de bons builds en fonction des armes que j'ai trouvé (je me tate à changer car Salvador n'a pas l'air très compatibles avec les revolvers et les snipers, mais ca me ferait chier vu que j'ai déja 30h de jeu avec lui)

Bref, je regrette de ne pas l'avoir acheté avant !

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (Blade of destiny):*J'ai les 2/3 de la carte ce qui logiquement devrait me permettre de chercher la fameuse épée. Je vais encore fouiner un petit peu avant que l'hiver débarque et après on verra.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mhm mhm.
> 
> .


Ca ne parlait que de l'écriture....   ::siffle:: 




> T
> 
> L'écriture des dialogues et à chier des briques, je veux plus jamais entendre quelqu'un se branler sur ce point.


 

---------- Post added at 08h43 ---------- Previous post was at 08h42 ----------




> Pas la peine d'insulter cacao et les fanboys de witcher, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils n'ont pas une culture très poussée et qu'ils aiment parler de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas qu'il faut leur pisser dessus.


La vache, niveau confiture tu étales large, heureusement que les chevilles sont là pour rattraper ce qui risquerait de tomber au sol.
Ma culture est ce qu'elle est, mais je n'ai pas prétention à péter plus haut que mon cul à ce sujet , contrairement à certains.Tu devrais essayer de redescendre sur terre bonhomme. Quoique si tu préfères rester dans tes nuages avec tes quelques potes "cultivés" auto-proclamés pour déblatérer sur la basse plèbe ignare, ça me va aussi, on devrait réussir à se débrouiller sans toi. Si si je t'assure.







Allez hop, rebond sur le jeu et rattrapage de topic: toujours sur *The Witcher 3*, et ça déboîte bien du slip quand même  :Bave: 
L'écriture (oh mon dieu) est réussie, c'est un régal de voir comment les quêtes/sous-quêtes s'entremêlent, elles sont en général intéressantes, avec la plupart du temps des situations moins évidentes qu'il ne semble et des conséquences pas toujours prévisibles (enfin si, mais on est tellement habitué à Bioware et son  "si tu réponds ça alors il se passera ça"), certains quêtes secondaires ont plus ou moins de rapports avec d'autres et dessinent parfois des histoires globales un peu plus profondes, Même les quêtes basiques de Contrats sont un minimum scénarisés et parfois elles prennent une tournure moins conventionnelle.Bref les quêtes et leur écriture   colle la misère à Dragon Age Inquisition. 

Pour les combats c'est encore perfectible -je trouve notamment un peu difficile de "lire" correctement les ennemis, surtout quand ils sont 5-6 autour de Geralt- mais les situations et ennemis sont variés, les tactiques d'approches aussi, pour l'instant je n'ai pas ressenti de grosse redondance dans les affrontements, même si ça viendra sans doute à un moment.

La BO déboîte, par contre c'est dommage que les musiques tournent en continu, ça manque de pause musicale; et la solution de s'amuser avec les taquets d'options pour couper la musique n'est pas la plus pertinente, étant donné que ça couperait aussi la musique qui pourrait servir à accompagner une séquence spéciale. 
Les bruitages d'ambiance sont géniaux, mention spéciale aux sons étouffés quand on utilise le sens du Sorceleur.  ::love:: 

Le terrain de jeu est immense...J'avais des doutes au début en voyant Velen, mais là j'ai découvert un peu la zone de SKellige et euh...Putain quand est-ce que je trouve le temps d'explorer tout ça ? Déjà que Novigrad va demander un paquet d'heures... Je reprocherais quand même un manque de diversité dans les biodômes, le vert et les arbres un peu partout peuvent lasser par moments.

Par contre y'a tellement de choses à faire que ça en devient limite décourageant par moments, et comme on s'éparpille pas mal ça peut nuire à  la cohérence de l'histoire principale (chercher Ciri ? ok mais je dois d'abord régler les problèmes des pécores du coin). Après, c'est symptomatique de la majorité des Rpg, et  on est pas obligé de tout faire non plus si ça pose réellement problème...

Bref bref bref  :Bave: 
(pour les défauts on verra plus tard  ::ninja:: )

----------


## schouffy

Je continue *Dragon's Dogma* avec une anecdote marrante dans le genre "tu crois que tu es libre de tes décisions mais tu te fous le doigt dans l'oeil". Attention tout petit spoil :

- je viens de rencontrer le duc (=la personne la plus puissante du jeu politiquement, à priori). En sortant d'un entretien avec lui, sa femme (qui doit avoir 14 ans) me dit qu'elle aurait un truc à me confier et que je dois revenir à la nuit tombée.
- à la nuit tombée, elle me demande de venir dans ses appartements pour m'en parler car c'est plus sûr
- cinématique: dans ses appartements, m'attendant à ce qu'elle me demande de retrouver son collier ou tabasser 40 mecs, elle me dit qu'il s'agit en fait de la sauter. Le jeu ne me propose pas de choix, et mon perso (qui, en plus, est casé d'après la cinématique d'intro du jeu) a l'air plutôt chaud.
- cinématique tjs: là le duc arrive. mon perso se planque derrière un meuble, et le duc essaie d'étrangler sa femme (on ne sait pas pourquoi). La cinématique se termine là et on me rend le contrôle de mon personnage.
- je suis derrière le meuble. A priori, le jeu me dit que je peux intervenir ou pas. Je réfléchis 3 secondes, et je me dis que le duc j'ai besoin de lui, sa femme non (oui je suis un enfoiré). Donc je décide de ne pas intervenir. J'attends un peu pendant qu'il l'étrangle en boucle mais rien ne se passe. Je décide de me barrer en silence, et je vois par terre des vêtements de servante. Je les met (so much stealth wow), et je me dirige vers la porte, ce qui déclenche un trigger où le duc me voit (seul cas prévu par le jeu à priori), la duchesse dit que j'ai essayé de la violer, personne ne s'étonne que je suis habillé en servante, on me fout dans un cachot.
- S'ensuit un passage comme le début de witcher 2 où je dois m'évader discrètement avec un gameplay pas du tout adapté. Les gardes ne s'étonnent pas que j'ai la clé de ma cellule et me remettent dedans quand ils me voient, sans me prendre la clé pour autant. Boucle infinie d'évasions/emprisonnement.
- Une fois sorti de là, cette quête secondaire est terminée, et tout le monde a tout oublié à ce sujet y compris le duc.

RI-DI-CULE.
Mais bon, sinon le jeu est sympa quand même.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Je continue *Dragon's Dogma* avec une anecdote marrante dans le genre "tu crois que tu es libre de tes décisions mais tu te fous le doigt dans l'oeil". Attention tout petit spoil :
> 
> - je viens de rencontrer le duc (=la personne la plus puissante du jeu politiquement, à priori). En sortant d'un entretien avec lui, sa femme (qui doit avoir 14 ans) me dit qu'elle aurait un truc à me confier et que je dois revenir à la nuit tombée.
> - à la nuit tombée, elle me demande de venir dans ses appartements pour m'en parler car c'est plus sûr
> - cinématique: dans ses appartements, m'attendant à ce qu'elle me demande de retrouver son collier ou tabasser 40 mecs, elle me dit qu'il s'agit en fait de la sauter. Le jeu ne me propose pas de choix, et mon perso (qui, en plus, est casé d'après la cinématique d'intro du jeu) a l'air plutôt chaud.
> - cinématique tjs: là le duc arrive. mon perso se planque derrière un meuble, et le duc essaie d'étrangler sa femme (on ne sait pas pourquoi). La cinématique se termine là et on me rend le contrôle de mon personnage.
> - je suis derrière le meuble. A priori, le jeu me dit que je peux intervenir ou pas. Je réfléchis 3 secondes, et je me dis que le duc j'ai besoin de lui, sa femme non (oui je suis un enfoiré). Donc je décide de ne pas intervenir. J'attends un peu pendant qu'il l'étrangle en boucle mais rien ne se passe. Je décide de me barrer en silence, et je vois par terre des vêtements de servante. Je les met (so much stealth wow), et je me dirige vers la porte, ce qui déclenche un trigger où le duc me voit (seul cas prévu par le jeu à priori), la duchesse dit que j'ai essayé de la violer, personne ne s'étonne que je suis habillé en servante, on me fout dans un cachot.
> - S'ensuit un passage comme le début de witcher 2 où je dois m'évader discrètement avec un gameplay pas du tout adapté. Les gardes ne s'étonnent pas que j'ai la clé de ma cellule et me remettent dedans quand ils me voient, sans me prendre la clé pour autant. Boucle infinie d'évasions/emprisonnement.
> - Une fois sorti de là, cette quête secondaire est terminée, et tout le monde a tout oublié à ce sujet y compris le duc.
> ...


Normal qu'ils ne s'en souviennent pas, tu étais déguisé. Faut suivre un peu.  :tired: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis à fond dans *Borderlands 2*, que je redécouvre après l'avoir joué longtemps sur xbox. Je sais bien que la souris est plus pratique pour un FPS mais quand même, je trouve le jeu super facile sur le 1er run en comparaison du jeu au pad.
Je me souviens que je galérais parfois, pas toujours hein, mais à certains endroits, contre certains ennemis particuliers j'ai des souvenirs de difficulté, sur PC c'est pas du tout pareil.

J'ai attendu la dernière promo pour craquer, l'ayant joué longtemps je n'étais pas certain d'avoir encore envie de m'y coller, mais j'ai bien fait, je m'éclate et j'ai hâte d'aller plus haut pour découvrir les DLC.

----------


## schouffy

En général (ou plutôt "il me semble") les FPS sont plus simples (tu prends moins de dégâts, ce genre de choses) sur console pour accommoder au fait que la visée est pourrie. Du moins c'est mon expérience sur les qques uns que j'ai testé sur les 2 plateformes.
ça doit juste être que tu es meilleur qu'avant  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ben je ne suis pourtant pas bon à la souris.  ::ninja::  C'est assez récent mon retour sur PC.

----------


## Fizdol

Je me suis remis à fond dans *KOTOR* premier du nom (j'ai craqué le gros pack steam star wars). Avec l'enhanced viewer histoire que ça fonctionne en 1080.

C'est bon, c'est très bon, ce ne sont pas ces droïdes là que vous recherchez et la vie est belle le sabre à l'air. Vivement que je m'y remette tiens.

----------


## hisvin

*Combat mission shock forces:* Campagne Stepsons of Djihad, mission 4 ou le plaisir simple de se faire sniper son sniper par un obus de 120 tiré par un challenger 2 en goguette à un km...Euh, en fait, je me fais massacrer.  ::cry::

----------


## jeanba

*Goat Simulator* : gros défouloir bien jouissif

----------


## Herr Peter

La démo de *Neon Struct*.

Très bon petit jeu par les devs d'_Eldritch_, qui dans sa manière d'être joué rappelle très fortement les 2 premiers Thief (avec également un héro portant des mocassins / talons aiguille) de part son système de furtivité à base de lumière/ombre et l'absence quasi totale d'aide apportée au joueur (pas de GPS à la con ou autres wallhack, ouf), mais dans un univers Cyberpunk aux néons fluorescents  aux graphismes cubiques "minecraftiens" du plus bel effet, je trouve.

En mode de difficulté élevée, les gardes sont suffisamment réactifs pour laisser le plaisir aux perfectionniste de finir un niveau en 100% fantôme et avec toutes des géocaches de trouvées (c'est un peu l'équivalent du loot de Thief).

Je pense que je vais me prendre la version complète, je suis sous le charme.

----------


## Sylvine

Le coté Minecraft sert à quelque chose ?
Ça génère des niveau aléatoirement ?
On peut détruire des murs ?

----------


## Herr Peter

Non, pour ce coup-ci, c'est juste un choix artistique, contrairement à dans Eldritch où l'on pouvait exploser les murs pour se créer des raccourcis improvisés. Remarque, ce que je dis concerne la démo uniquement, peut-être qu'ensuite on peut le faire. Tiens, d'ailleurs voici un test de Rock Paper Shotgun.

Et sinon pas de génération aléatoire (contrairement à Eldritch, encore une fois); c'est bel et bien des niveau conçu de A à Z par les devs. J'espère qu'il y aura l'opportunité de créer nos propre levels, ça pourrait être sacrément fun.

----------


## Shapa

*Rogue Legacy* en attendant que mes parties de Dota chargent. Du coup j'accroche de plus en plus et maintenant je le lance même quand Dota charge pas. Vraiment sympa. Je suis nul j'ai tué deux boss, je galère a ne serait-ce qu'arriver au troisième  ::P: . 

Sinon j'ai aussi installé Guacamelee et Shovel Knight, devinez quel est le type de jeux auquel j'ai envie de jouer en ce moment  :^_^: . D'ailleurs si vous en connaissez d'autres dans le genre je suis preneur.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Sinon j'ai aussi installé Guacamelee et Shovel Knight, devinez quel est le type de jeux auquel j'ai envie de jouer en ce moment . D'ailleurs si vous en connaissez d'autres dans le genre je suis preneur.


On est à chaque fois dans de la plateforme 2D avec une plus ou moins grande composante exploration mais je trouve quand même qu'on est face à des jeux très différents. Deux conseils quand même :
_Spelunky_ pour son aspect génération aléatoire des niveaux et sa permadeath (plus punitive que dans Rogue Legacy).
_Cave Story_ pour son aspect exploration et gain de capacités. Le jeu propose en plus un super feeling orienté armes à distance.

Sinon pour ma part je joue à...
*Not a Hero* qui tient toutes ses promesses. Une réinvention aplatit en 2D et survoltée du cover-shooter. C'est par les créateurs d'_Oli Oli_ qui, sous ses apparences de petit jeu, était déjà un chant à la gloire du beau geste, du bel enchainement risqué mais spectaculaire.
Ici on est constamment en mouvement, on tire, on se planque, on glisse. Le jeu permet un peu plus l'improvisation qu'Oli Oli mais reste en fait très technique (surtout si on vise les objectifs secondaires) et donc satisfaisant.

*Dragon Age Inquisition* avec lequel j'entretiens un rapport très ambivalent.
C'est en partie de ma faute, je suis assez peu intéressé par les mécaniques de RPG (gestion d'équipement et d'équipe, leveling) mais très intéressé par l'exploration du monde et les relations entre les personnages.
Du coup l'aspect combat tactique, très présent dans le jeu, me soule un peu d'autant que le jeu force le joueur à enchainer des centaines et des centaines de combats (on est clairement plus dans le tactical-RPG que dans _Fallout_).

Autre élément qui me gêne, cette fois-ci c'est vraiment la faute du jeu, c'est la multiplication des mini-quêtes qui viennent artificiellement gonfler la durée de vie. Tout à déjà été dit sur le caractère absurde de ces cartes saturées d'indicateurs de quêtes. Le jeu est rempli de sous mécaniques reposant sur le farming et le crafting qui permettent de découvrir les sensations de l'ouvrier travaillant sur une chaine de montage.
On connaissait les jeux à checkpoint, voici les jeux à checklist où l'on se ballade dans un territoire en cochant chacune des tâches, parfois lénifiantes, à réaliser.

Le jeu propose aussi une mécanique de gestion politique qui amène à prendre des décisions via une interface presque entièrement textuelle. C'est une bonne idée mais cette absence de mise en scène, cet éloignement donne un caractère abstrait aux décisions. 
Finalement ce son les scènes où l'on nous demande de nous assoir sur le trône pour juger des prisonniers qui permettent vraiment l'incarnation et nous permettent de sentir l'impact de nos décisions.

Le jeu brille aussi pour son histoire et pour certaines missions. La scène de bal est ainsi un grand moment et de narration et de game design en proposant une séquence (assez longue) à la fois jouissive et inventive dans ces mécaniques. On doit enquêter sans que l'on remarque notre absence et sans commettre d'impairs diplomatiques, on est amené à écouter les conversations des serviteurs, à profiter d'une danse pour discuter en privée.
Il est aussi très fort dans son écriture des personnages, les quêtes relatives aux compagnons touchent toujours justes et sont souvent savoureuses (je me centre pour l'instant beaucoup sur ma relation avec Iron Bull et Cassandra). Les dialogues avec les compagnons sont bien écrits, font référence à la quête principale et à nos relations passées avec eux.

Dernier point sur lequel le jeu surprend, surtout par rapport au deuxième épisode, c'est dans l'exploration. Les décors sont grands, variés, et magnifiques. Le jeu ose d'ailleurs sortir du côté dark fantasy un peu générique de la série avec une palette de couleur plus large et des environnements vraiment surprenants (la ville de Val Royaux par exemple).

Au final mon amour pour le jeu ne m'empêche pas d'en apercevoir les défauts (qui continuent à me souler) mais le jeu est d'ors et déjà marquant.

----------


## Zerger

@Shapa, oui ces jeux sont assez differents. Mais jettes un oeil a *Battleblock Theater*  :;):

----------


## Shapa

Putain les deux jeux que j'ai déjà, vive les bundles  :^_^: . Mais carrément, BT et Spelunky sont les prochains! Merci. Et peut-être not a hero parce que les retours sont supers et parce que j'ai surkiffé Olli Olli.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Sly 2 "remake" HD sur PS3.

Le premier Sly était un jeu de plateforme sympathique et assez frais puisqu'il apportait une petite dose d'infiltration light bienvenue et une direction artistique de toute beauté. Mais ce n'était que le brouillon du second épisode tant ce dernier améliore la recette sur tous les plans.
L'accent est mis ici sur la narration et chaque épisode est construit comme la préparation est l'exécution d'un cambriolage. L'ambiance est géniale avec son petit côté Agence tous risque/Mission Impossible à la sauce cartoon. La construction desdits épisodes se fait sous la forme d'un HUB reliant les différents niveaux. Et punaise cette variété des situations. On peut incarner 3 personnages différents avec autant de types de gameplay. Le level design est bien plus chiadé que dans le premier et couplé à une maniabilité d'une souplesse rare pour l'époque. On virevolte, on court, on se planque... tout est hyper naturel sans être complètement assisté. Les combats sont plus difficiles que dans le premier mais plus permissif grâce à la barre de vie. 
En plus le portage HD est vraiment nickel, le cel shading vieillissant quasiment aussi bien que de la bonne vieille 2D. Le jeu est parfaitement fluide et les temps de chargement quasi inexistants. On enchaîne donc gaiement les niveaux sans regarder la montre. Du bonheur cette série.

----------


## Zerger

Je me suis pris *Volgarr Le Viking* pendant les Humble soldes car il était apparemment réputé pour être dur et il l'avait l'air sympa.
Je pensais que les gens en rajoutaient un peu mais non ! Il met effectivement de belles fessées dès les premières minutes de jeu.
Entre le spam très insistant des ennemis, les sauts non-modifiables et autres fourberies, on sent de suite qu'une certaine maitrise est requise.
En tout cas c'est bien fun et l'ambiance graphique et sonore est simple mais réussie  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Bon courage Zerger, je compatis. Ce jeu, c'est au final plus de la réflexion "comment traverser ce passage sans prendre de coup" plutôt que de la plateforme.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, m'enfin, ca demande quand même pas mal d’exécution, je sais pas si la réflexion suffira  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

Ouaip, tough but fair. J'ai bien galéré aussi mais c'était du bonheur.

----------


## Rebloschonsky

> Je me suis remis à fond dans *KOTOR* premier du nom (j'ai craqué le gros pack steam star wars). Avec l'enhanced viewer histoire que ça fonctionne en 1080.
> 
> C'est bon, c'est très bon, ce ne sont pas ces droïdes là que vous recherchez et la vie est belle le sabre à l'air. Vivement que je m'y remette tiens.


Oui, c'est excellent. Un sacré RPG avec des mécaniques pas relou, qui a réussi à installer une histoire super prenante, 4000 ans avant Skywalker and co.

Ca fait un moment que j'y ai joué et ça fait chaud au coeur de voir qu'il marche toujours sur les machines de 2015  :^_^: 

Si tu n'y as pas encore joué, il y a KOTOR 2 qui t'attend, plus sombre, mais encore meilleur à mon avis.

----------


## Fizdol

> Oui, c'est excellent. Un sacré RPG avec des mécaniques pas relou, qui a réussi à installer une histoire super prenante, 4000 ans avant Skywalker and co.
> 
> Ca fait un moment que j'y ai joué et ça fait chaud au coeur de voir qu'il marche toujours sur les machines de 2015 
> 
> Si tu n'y as pas encore joué, il y a KOTOR 2 qui t'attend, plus sombre, mais encore meilleur à mon avis.


Le 2 je crois que je ne l'ai pas fait. Et de toute façon le 1er je l'avais déjà fait il y a longtemps, et c'est toujours un immense plaisir.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Le 2 à un scénario et des persos beaucoup plus intéressants mais il est moins réussi niveau combats/quêtes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le 2 je crois que je ne l'ai pas fait. Et de toute façon le 1er je l'avais déjà fait il y a longtemps, et c'est toujours un immense plaisir.


Pour le 2 faut absolument le patch communautaire qui rétablit certains trucs coupés au montage.
Et il est excellent , mais ça  dépend ce que tu attends: une histoire épique façon Kotor 1, ou un truc moins "bankable" plus intimiste, moins axé "le joueur va sauver le monde libre". Fin bref les deux sont à faire à mon avis.

----------


## Fizdol

> Pour le 2 faut absolument le patch communautaire qui rétablit certains trucs coupés au montage.
> Et il est excellent , mais ça  dépend ce que tu attends: une histoire épique façon Kotor 1, ou un truc moins "bankable" plus intimiste, moins axé "le joueur va sauver le monde libre". Fin bref les deux sont à faire à mon avis.


En général j'essaye de ne pas avoir d'attentes particulières, surtout de cet acabit, sur un rpg (à part une exigence de qualité, mais là c'est subjectif). 
Et qu'il diffère sur ce genre de points et peut-être au contraire bien plus intéressant pour varier l'expérience.

Du coup j'ai hâte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par contre c'est un jeu Obsidian, même avec les patchs tu risques des problèmes techniques  ::ninja:: 
Et le début est un peu poussif, mais bon Kotor 1 est lent à démarrer aussi, le temps d'acquérir une certaine liberté.

----------


## Haraban

J'ai _faillit_ jouer à *Elite Dangerous*,

Je suis sur que j'aurais adorer le jeu, mais je ne peux pas imaginer passer des heures dans un vaisseau au cockpit aseptiser. Pas un câble qui déborde, pas de switch, pas de plaques de tôles, de carnets/tablettes qui trainent, pas de boutons empoussiérés qui sert si rarement qu'on en oublie sa fonction... Rien que sur les vidéos ça me fout la gerbe et je me sens pas de dépenser 40 boules pour tenter l'affaire quand même.

Ouais j'y ai pas joué en vrai, donc je suis pas sur le topic qui va bien, mais j'ai pas trouvé de sujet du genre : "j'ai failli jouer... Mais en fait non".

----------


## Koma

Le topic de la non dépense du jour.

----------


## Haraban

Merci Koma, j'ai l'air d'un con maintenant.
Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ptain y'a un topic pour dire qu'on aurait bien, mais non ?
Ce forum est fantastique  :Bave:

----------


## Haraban

Ah ouais nan mais j'avais pas vu, mais le topic de la non dépense c'est dans la section "tout ou rien". Genre un endroit ou personne ne parle de jeux-vidéo quoi.
T'as voulu me la faire à l'envers...

----------


## Koma

> Merci Koma, j'ai l'air d'un con maintenant.
> Merci.


 Avec plein d'amour male et de caca en bonus, CPC style  :B): .

----------


## alucard le mordant

*GTAV*
Beaucoup de choses ont déjà été dites sur ce jeu. Sur l'incroyable réussite technique qu'il représente, sur son ambiance, sur son open-world extraordinairement conçu, sur ses mécaniques permettant un gameplay émergent.
Il s'agit d'un jeu dans lequel on prend du plaisir rien qu'à déambuler dans son univers, écouter ses radios, conduire ses bagnoles à fond, observer son environnement.

Il y a cependant des choses qu'on ne dit pas sur ce jeu. Notamment sur le caractère parfaitement rébarbatif de ses missions, son level design qui -au lieu de profiter des possibilités de gameplay émergent rendues possible par le game design- préfère scripter à mort ses missions. Ses personnages qui se déplacent avec la grâce d'Octodad.
Son scénario lourdingue, ses personnages désagréables, sa narration intrusive (des scènes où le joueur est forcé de marcher, d'interminable trajets en voiture pour caser des dialogues).

Bref je sais que je vais y jouer longtemps mais le jeu a pour moi plus une allure de syndrôme de Stockolm que de GotY.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba comme le 4 quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *GTAV*
> Beaucoup de choses ont déjà été dites sur ce jeu. Sur l'incroyable réussite technique qu'il représente, sur son ambiance, sur son open-world extraordinairement conçu, sur ses mécaniques permettant un gameplay émergent.
> Il s'agit d'un jeu dans lequel on prend du plaisir rien qu'à déambuler dans son univers, écouter ses radios, conduire ses bagnoles à fond, observer son environnement.
> 
> Il y a cependant des choses qu'on ne dit pas sur ce jeu. Notamment sur le caractère parfaitement rébarbatif de ses missions, son level design qui -au lieu de profiter des possibilités de gameplay émergent rendues possible par le game design- préfère scripter à mort ses missions. Ses personnages qui se déplacent avec la grâce d'Octodad.
> Son scénario lourdingue, ses personnages désagréables, sa narration intrusive (des scènes où le joueur est forcé de marcher, d'interminable trajets en voiture pour caser des dialogues).
> 
> Bref je sais que je vais y jouer longtemps mais le jeu a pour moi plus une allure de syndrôme de Stockolm que de GotY.


Ah ouais t'es encore plus dur que moi.
Clairement, niveau missions et level-design c'est gâché, vu le potentiel. On ne profite pas assez de l'aspect "open" pour agir, même si c'est contrebalancé parfois par des missions épiques.

----------


## FrousT

Oué bon au fond il a raison  ::trollface:: 

Je joue à Adventur Capitalist parce que vous en parliez, par contre je comprend pas qui achète ce jeu ? Là je me fais chié au taff donc c'est parfait mais sinon  ::huh:: 


Sinon mes jeux du moment, Darkest dungeon, Saint Rows 4, Dota, Invisible inc, Dota, Cryp of the NecroDancer, Starcraft2 (en mode noob custom map), Hotline Miami2 (toujours en train de pleurer ma race en hard) et enfin un peu de Dota  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> *GTAV*
> Beaucoup de choses ont déjà été dites sur ce jeu. Sur l'incroyable réussite technique qu'il représente, sur son ambiance, sur son open-world extraordinairement conçu, sur ses mécaniques permettant un gameplay émergent.
> Il s'agit d'un jeu dans lequel on prend du plaisir rien qu'à déambuler dans son univers, écouter ses radios, conduire ses bagnoles à fond, observer son environnement.
> 
> Il y a cependant des choses qu'on ne dit pas sur ce jeu. Notamment sur le caractère parfaitement rébarbatif de ses missions, son level design qui -au lieu de profiter des possibilités de gameplay émergent rendues possible par le game design- préfère scripter à mort ses missions.* Ses personnages qui se déplacent avec la grâce d'Octodad.*
> Son scénario lourdingue, ses personnages désagréables, sa narration intrusive (des scènes où le joueur est forcé de marcher, d'interminable trajets en voiture pour caser des dialogues).
> 
> Bref je sais que je vais y jouer longtemps mais le jeu a pour moi plus une allure de syndrôme de Stockolm que de GotY.


?

----------


## FrousT



----------


## Koma

Ouais je connais et donc je vois pas le rapport avec GTA.

Autant je peux comprendre les critiques faites à la place des dialogues, aux gimmicks de direction comme les phases de déplacement dont il parle qui servent à mettre ces dialogues en scène, au ton du jeu et aux personnages (m'enfin pourquoi jouer à GTA alors, c'est toujours la même histoire de toute façon, ou alors faut se cantonner au multi), et aux missions tellement scriptées qu'elles sont finalement la partie la moins intéressante du jeu (passé le plaisir de la découverte cinématographique), autant glorifier le sens du détail et du naturel de sa DA et de l'environnement à observer pour le plaisir et parler ensuite d'Octodad pour évoquer la mocap (parfaite) des persos qui marchent/courent, je comprends absolument pas où Alucard veut en venir. C'est vraiment ce point qui m'a bloqué, le reste faisant sens même si on aime le jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

Il n'a probablement pas apprécié le côté "lourd" (réactivité dans le changement de direction notamment) des personnages qu'implique l’utilisation du moteur Euphoria.

Perso, autant je trouvais ça pénible sur GTA IV, autant je l'apprécie depuis Red Dead Redemption.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je t'accorde qu'il s'agit d'un taunt un peu gratuit (c'est loin d'être mon principal grief envers le jeu). Ce qui m'a frappé après quelques heures de jeu c'est surtout la gestion de collision qui m'a amené à faire des chutes un peu ridicules, je n'aime pas non plus la lourdeur du personnage. On peut trouver cette physique réaliste (la lourdeur des déplacements pas les collisions) mais justement le jeu n'est pas très réaliste dans ses fusillades (on y a abat des dizaines d'ennemis, il y a de l'autoregen) et sa conduite.

Après je continue à jouer au jeu parce que je sais reconnaitre un world-building stupéfiant et que les game designers ont posé les bases d'un truc dingue ouvrant aux joueurs des possibilités d'approches énorme. Mais au final le jeu n'exploite fait rien de tout ça, il nous propose (pour l'instant ?) des missions vues et revues. GTAV nous parle de mecs qui vont briser la monotonie de leur existence en faisant des trucs de tarés mais fout les joueurs sur les rails d'un train fantôme bourré de scripts. C'est vachement excitant...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Là je te rejoins un peu, la maniabilité des persos est en décalage avec le gameplay et l'ambiance du titre. En soi elle n'est pas mauvaise, mais perso je préférerais un perso bien plus vif, plus dans la rapidité de mouvement des TPS classiques, et des gunfights un peu dans la même veine.

----------


## BenRicard

Je suis en train de me faire recalibrer mon cyber-cul sur *Far Cry Blood Dragons*....et j'aime beaucoup. Ce jeu est une vraie ode aux films d'actions et autres nanars des années 80, et je rigole souvent en entendant les répliques débiles des un et des autres. Après il faut pas craindre le filtre et les couleurs dégueulasses qu'ils ont appliqués....mais bon ça reste dans le ton voulu par les devs donc ça me choque pas plus que ça.

J'avais aimé Far cry 3 à l'époque mais le fait qu'il traine trop en longueur m'avait déçu. J'avais même rusher la fin car ça finissait pas me saouler. Alors que là, le jeu à l'air court comme il faut...bref un petit bonbon bien rigolo ce Blood Dragon !

----------


## JAILS4FUN

D'accord avec toi Blood dragon bien mieux que FC3 ! FC4 beau mais paresseux désinstallé la semaine dernière, depuis je suis retourné sur DYING LIGHT et j'ai commencé TW3.

----------


## Dicsaw

> et parler ensuite d'Octodad pour évoquer la mocap (parfaite) des persos qui marchent/courent, je comprends absolument pas où Alucard veut en venir.


Et puis faut dire y'a pas d'input lag la au moins.

----------


## Kyotenshi

J'ai commencé *The Order 1886* sur PS4 y a 2-3 jours. Je suis au chapitre 5 là. Ce "jeu" est frustrant au possible. J'ai l'impression de revivre mes jeunes années où ma maman me tenait fermement la main, ce qui avait le don de me vexer car je pouvais pas marcher (ou courir, soyons fou) à mon rythme et que je devais suivre un chemin déterminé par cette grande inquisitrice. Du coup je tirais la gueule. Ce que je fais au bout de 30 secondes sur ce jeu en général. 

D'autant plus frustrant quand à côté on joue à* World of Warcraft*, *The Witcher 3* et *GTA V*.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai commencé Shadowrun choppé dans un bundle, sans grande conviction, d’abord parce que je déteste le cyberpunk (sauf Deus Ex qui est excellent), ensuite parce que je peux pas blairer ces pédales d'elfes et ces pervers de nain, enfin parce que, bon, c'est déjà pas mal. Excellente surprise au final, en tout cas le début commence bien, il y a une ambiance amateur qui m'a rappelé mes parties de Mage ou de Vampires avec les potes, le scénario me donne envie d'en voir plus et les combats tour/tour sont sympa. Je suis content d'être heureux d'être surpris!

----------


## Pierronamix

Je joue à KARATE MASTER 2. (Majuscules obligatoires)



 :Bave: 

Ca démonte, meilleure simu de kickboxing depuis, pfou, les jeux K-1. A l'ancienne, rien n'est expliqué, c'est dur comme du rogue like, mais putain que c'est bon quand tu casses le tibia du mec en face.  ::wub::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai actuellement dans mes tuyaux *GTA V, Xwing Alliance (avec le stick HOTAS qui va bien et le pack HD), je voulais finir Skyrim un de ces jours, this war of mine*  et le soir, quand je lance le PC, c'est soit *Heroes of The Storm* en boucle, ou alors je me refais (pour peut être la 4 ou 5ième fois), la campagne solo de* Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3*

----------


## Pierronamix

> Bon, j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai actuellement dans mes tuyaux *GTA V, Xwing Alliance (avec le stick HOTAS qui va bien et le pack HD), je voulais finir Skyrim un de ces jours, this war of mine*  et le soir, quand je lance le PC, c'est soit *Heroes of The Storm* en boucle, ou alors je me refais (pour peut être la 4 ou 5ième fois), la campagne solo de* Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3*


Karate Master 2.

----------


## Haelnak

> ou alors je me refais (pour peut être la 4 ou 5ième fois), la campagne solo de* Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3*

----------


## Pierronamix

> http://i.imgur.com/E5Umqja.gif


Alors qu'il pourrait jouer à Karate Master.

----------


## pipoop

Finis celui sur lequel tu reviendra pas une fois fini.
Au hasard Skyrim

----------


## Haelnak

Skyrim c'est surtout le jeu sur lequel tu ne reviens pas une fois moddé.

Le cycle de vie de Skyrim en 7 étapes :

1. Lancement du jeu
2. "Ah ouai quand même, la gueule du jeu et... WUT l'interface o_o, je comprends que le Nexus propose ouatmille mods"
3. 8h de modding
4. Crash
5. 8h de modding
6. 1h de jeu
7. Désinstallation

Sachant que certains partent en boucle infinie 3->4->3.

----------


## Herr Peter

... ou alors ne pas modder Skyrim et y jouer pour le meilleur et pour le pire (bien plus de meilleur que de pire, pour ma part). Bande d'inconsolables perfectionnistes  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

Personnellement j'ai enchaîné les bugs quasi bloquants ou en tout cas très chiants. Je pense au moment où tout Markharth pète un plomb et veut me couper en deux sans raison ou à la maison du boucher de Windhelm et ses pops de bouquins/etc. à l'infini par exemple.

J'ai tellement accumulé de bugs que je l'ai lâché avant la fin, c'était insupportable. Mon frère, lui, n'en a quasiment eu aucun. Gros jeu.

----------


## hisvin

Il ne faut pas non plus bourriner niveau mods vu qu'ils rajoutent des bugs et sont assez souvent en conflit.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Il ne faut pas non plus bourriner niveau mods vu qu'ils rajoutent des bugs et sont assez souvent en conflit.


Clair.
Mieux vaut privilégier les "packs" de mods.

----------


## Haelnak

Mon expérience, traumatisante, a eu lieu sur le jeu vanilla.

----------


## Zerger

> ... ou alors ne pas modder Skyrim et y jouer pour le meilleur et pour le pire (bien plus de meilleur que de pire, pour ma part). Bande d'inconsolables perfectionnistes


Ou alors jouer aux *Gothic* pour se prendre une claque  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Mon expérience sur Gothic 3 c'est résumée a un viol par un sanglier a 10 m de la sortie du village du debut (en gros 4min de jeu intro comprise)

----------


## hisvin

Gothic 3 est ultra grand public, le 1 ou 2, c'est plus un gang bang par un troupeau d'éléphants.  ::ninja::

----------


## Percolator42

Je rejoint votre avis concernant gta5, l'open-world est sous exploité, puis dommage que des parties de la map soit jamais ou presque visité, genre la prison, la base militaire...ect 
Puis 1 ou 2 cambriolage de plus aurait été cool  ::):  Mais bon fallait bien remplir le multi.
Et pour far cry 3, la 2ème map était quand même à chier, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde la rusher!

Sinon pour moi j'ai enchainer sur The witcher 3 juste après GTA5, et c'est de la bombe  ::wub:: 
Y'a vraiment trop de jeux en ce moment, faut que j'achète killing floor 2, dirt rally, project car, KSP  ::o: 
Comment vous faites pour avoir une vie social?  ::P:

----------


## Tuttle

> Comment vous faites pour avoir une vie social?


Je rushe ma vie sociale.

----------


## Catel

> Comment vous faites pour avoir une vie social?


 Elle est dans mon backlog.

----------


## Fizdol

Une quoi ?

----------


## Zerger

> Gothic 3 est ultra grand public, le 1 ou 2, c'est plus un gang bang par un troupeau d'éléphants.


Ouais mais un bon gang bang avec des éléphants de qualité  :Cigare:

----------


## DeadFish

> Je joue à KARATE MASTER 2. (Majuscules obligatoires)
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...g?t=1426932310
> 
> 
> 
> Ca démonte, meilleure simu de kickboxing depuis, pfou, les jeux K-1. A l'ancienne, rien n'est expliqué, c'est dur comme du rogue like, mais putain que c'est bon quand tu casses le tibia du mec en face. 
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...44BE6BDF8F0DF/


J'aime bien la tronche que ça a, mais ça se joue comment ? J'ai rapidement zieuté une vidéo, on dirait qu'il n'y a aucune subtilité : 2-3 coups de poing/pied, pas de garde, pas d'esquive, pas de combo, pas grand chose en fait. C'est vraiment comme ça ou bien ils jouent comme des quiches ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'aime bien la tronche que ça a, mais ça se joue comment ? J'ai rapidement zieuté une vidéo, on dirait qu'il n'y a aucune subtilité : 2-3 coups de poing/pied, pas de garde, pas d'esquive, pas de combo, pas grand chose en fait. C'est vraiment comme ça ou bien ils jouent comme des quiches ?


Ils jouent comme des quiches. T'as les tsuki de base, les uppercuts, des mawasi geri bas/moyen/haut, des mae geri, coup de pied retournés tête et corps, clinch, contre haut/bas, garde, esquive (on peut même inverser les positions)...Y a pas mal de target combo aussi.

Ca gère aussi les blessures (tu peux péter le tibia du mec ou te le faire péter, du coup ça t'envoi à l'hopital), etc.

Par contre, le jeu est très dur, rien n'est expliqué, on doit travailler dans un mini jeu pourrave pour pouvoir glaner la thune pour participer aux tournois, etc.

Le travail : 

Au début t'as deux tournois, Karaté compétitif avec protections, Karaté sans protection ni coups à la tête. Après tu peux faire du dojo yaburi, allez défier des catcheurs, des boxeurs, combattre un taureau, un ours...

----------


## Meuhoua

Marrant, je comptais justement en parler sur le fofo. 
Je me le suis pris y'a quelques jours et le système de combat est vraiment bien foutu mixé avec un aspect visuel très  Neo Geo (les zoom et les dégâts visibles, ça me fait penser à AoF). 
Par contre niveau interface et habillage hors combat c'est assez horrible et cheap, en fait ça me fait pense à One Finger Death Punch : un design horrible avec un système génial.

D'ailleurs, pour les curieux, le 1 est gratos, mais je sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut par rapport à sa suite.

----------


## Sylvine

> on doit travailler dans un mini jeu pourrave pour pouvoir glaner la thune pour participer aux tournois, etc.
> 
> Le travail : http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...DF3CD0C3E412C/


 Han l'idée de merde.  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Han l'idée de merde.


Ouais, c'est la même idée que dans Shenmue, fais toi chier comme en vrai. Mais bon le reste est cool, donc c'est paaas trop grave.

----------


## moot

*Invisible Inc.* : Klei a encore frappé un grand coup... Le seul reproche que j'ai est de l'ordre du goût : je n'aime pas le "coup de crayon" sur les persos, on dirait du cartoon network. Mais sur tout le reste c'est quasi sans faute. Ils sont les Blizzard du simple (double?) A, je suis impatient de savoir ce qu'ils nous réservent à l'avenir.

----------


## Momock

> Ils sont les Blizzard du simple (double?) A


Les Blizzard? Drôle de comparaison (ou alors c'est moi qui ne la saisis pas, et dans ce cas il faudrait que tu éclaires ma lanterne)

----------


## Epikoienkore

Pour la qualité de finition du produit et le gameplay réglé aux petits oignons j'imagine, non ?

----------


## Haelnak

Je rappelle que Diablo III est un jeu Blizzard.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Héhé, oui, m'enfin pour le coup c'est un peu l'exception si on considère leur catalogue (à savoir que je ne suis pas fan globalement de leurs jeux, pas pour leur qualité mais c'est pas trop les trucs auxquels je joue, j'apprécie juste de les essayer) et ils ont fini, apparemment, par bien récupérer leurs erreurs sur leur dernier bébé.

----------


## moot

Oui à tout ce que dit Epikoienkore. Je vois Klei comme Blibli y'a 20 ans, à l'époque du premier warcraft, vikings et autre rock'n'roll racing. De la finition, de l'originalité dans le gameplay et de la personnalité (que je leur reconnais, même si je n'en suis pas fan). Je veux vraiment voir où ils vont aller. Pour ne rien gâcher, Klei a l'air d'apprécier l'infiltration et moi aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Klei semble surtout ne pas vouloir se restreindre à certains genres.

Les mecs ont déjà fait du puzzle-game (eets), de l'action (Shank), de l'action/infiltration (Mark of the Ninja), du survival (Don't Starve) et de l'infiltration/tour par tour (Invisible Inc).
Si on compte N+, on peut aussi ajouter de la plateforme.

Je me demande ce qu'ils vont nous pondre ensuite.

----------


## Kyotenshi

Un FPS !  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Un jeu de voiture!  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Sérieusement, je verrais bien un truc à la "The Banner Saga", en restant dans le tour par tour donc, mais avec un game design très différent.
Ou alors ils tentent quelque chose dans le jeu de combat à la Blazblue.


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, en ce moment je joue à *The Witcher 2*.

La DA est toujours aussi sympa, le gameplay toujours aussi The Witcher 2, et je l'apprécie toujours autant.
J'ai même tendance à le préférer au premier, ne serait-ce que compte-tenu du gameplay moins vieillot et irritant.

Et c'est encore très joli :

----------


## soocrian

Moi c'est tout le contraire, graphiquement et au niveau du gameplay je préfère largement le 1.

----------


## hisvin

*Realms of Arkania (Blade of destiny):*J'ai enfin récupéré suffisament de morceaux de la carte pour trouver la tombe, tombe qui s'avère être un calvaire vu la quantité de bastons et de monstres au mètre carré. Franchement, je déteste cela d'autant plus que le jeu en lui-même est déjà suffisament long pour ne pas avoir à en rajouter avec des chaines de combats.

----------


## Ckao

Comme nAKKAZ j'enchaîne aussi sur *Witcher 2* après le premier. Bon, j'avais déjà tenté y'a longtemps mais l'interface et les combats l'avaient fait passer par la fenêtre. Là je me suis un peu accroché et ça passe très bien une fois qu'on accepte de passer la moitié des combats à se rouler par terre.

Niveau technique c'est excellent, et les différents protagonistes sont tous assez travaillés pour s'y intéresser. Le test CPC de l'époque prévient de ne surtout pas jouer en VF mais je la trouve très bien (à part peut-être la voix de Geralt).
Les quêtes sont pour le moment variées et beaucoup semblent avoir plusieurs moyens de les résoudre.
J'ai importé ma sauvegarde du 1 mais malgré mon rôle dans l'émancipation des non-humains, les elfes de la Scoa'tel me traitent comme le premier esclavagiste venu. 
Ils verront ce que l'avenir leur réserve ces ingrats  :tired: 

Bon, faut abuser de la sauvegarde rapide. On tombe vite à l'improviste sur un petit groupe de malfaisants qui nous font manger de la terre. Je joue en normal mais y'a quelques combats bien tendus, surtout quand on est face à des bêtes inconnues.

Dans l'ensemble je le trouve mieux que le 1 pour le moment, mais y'a des trucs que je regrette un peu:
- il n'est pas indiqué quand un livre est déjà lu ou pas
- le jeu de dés est illisible, pourquoi n'avoir pas copié-collé le premier?
- les QTE qui apparaissent quand on s'y attend pas

----------


## Haelnak

La caméra du Poker aux dés est complémentent débile dans son placement. J'aurais, comme toi, préféré un copié/collé de celui du premier opus.
Je te rejoins aussi sur les livres, mais pas sur les QTEs puisque j'ai déjà terminé le jeu et que je sais quand ils arrivent.

----------


## Ckao

Dans le combat contre le Keyran j'ai du crever 50 fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


avant de voir la petite icone du QTE pour lui grimper sur le tentacule

.

----------


## Super Discount

> Au début t'as deux tournois, Karaté compétitif avec protections, Karaté sans protection ni coups à la tête. Après tu peux faire du dojo yaburi, allez défier des catcheurs, des boxeurs, *combattre un taureau, un ours*...


C'est dommage, ça partait bien...

Il est dans ma liste de souhaits steam depuis sa sortie et je n'ai pas encore osé sauter le pas. Mais si on peut conduire un chariot élévateur et chasser l'ours à coups de poings, ça change tout, je vais attendre une grosse promo.
Je veux un Budokan ou un Bushido Blade.  :Emo: 


Sinon, en ce moment, je joue à* WWE 2K15* : sympa deux minutes de temps en temps (c'est du catch quoi, donc c'est un peu chiant à la longue et sans intérêt particulier si ce n'est celui de faire le guignol).

*Dirt Rally* qui est excellent pour l'instant.

*Action Henk* : runner bon mais sans plus découvert sur la chaîne de Choca. C'est bien mais je trouve l'action assez peu lisible selon les niveaux traversés, c'est tout de même un peu mou et la musique est infâme. Je note par ailleurs que j'ai débloqué le succès steam "ragequit" alors qu'en fait, c'était plutôt un "ennui-quit".  ::ninja::

----------


## Meuhoua

> Il est dans ma liste de souhaits steam depuis sa sortie et je n'ai pas encore osé sauter le pas. Mais si on peut conduire un chariot élévateur et chasser l'ours à coups de poings, ça change tout, je vais attendre une grosse promo.


Bah en ce moment il coute que 4 boules, pas sur qu'il tombera plus bas ou finira dans un bundle style Be Mine ou Indie Royale, mais tu peux aussi tester gratos la version précédente dispo sur le site des dev (je l'ai testé pour voir, le 2 est beaucoup mieux fini sur la partie baston -plus reactive et avec un meilleure feedback- mais les bases du gameplay sont déjà là ; par contre le 1 a un mode VS pour jouer à deux en local).

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est dommage, ça partait bien...
> 
> Il est dans ma liste de souhaits steam depuis sa sortie et je n'ai pas encore osé sauter le pas. Mais si on peut conduire un chariot élévateur et chasser l'ours à coups de poings, ça change tout, je vais attendre une grosse promo.
> Je veux un Budokan ou un Bushido Blade.


Ben c'est une simu "réaliste", mais qui reprend tous les fantasmes des karatéka. (entrainement sous la cascade, etc)





> Sinon, en ce moment, je joue à* WWE 2K15* : sympa deux minutes de temps en temps (c'est du catch quoi, donc c'est un peu chiant à la longue et sans intérêt particulier si ce n'est celui de faire le guignol).


Il est bien nul le 15 en plus, ca faisait longtemps qu'on était pas tombé aussi bas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je rappelle que Diablo III est un jeu Blizzard.


Et que le jeu est un franc succès, aussi bien auprès de "novices" que de joueurs plus rompus.
On peut penser ce qu'on veut de Blizzard, mais même sans être fan y'a un moment où faut ouvrir les yeux et reconnaître qu'ils font de très bons "produits". Là où beaucoup rament pour sortir des jeux ratissant large tout en satisfaisant tout le monde, eux y arrivent systématiquement.

----------


## Haelnak

Il a surtout reçu des salves de critiques justifiées à sa sortie. Un lancement foireux, des bugs, un contenu trop léger et aucun intérêt "end-game".
Les "joueurs rompus" comme tu dis ont justement craché sur un titre qui se trouvait être bien plus pauvre que Diablo II, voire même moins intéressant que Torchlight 2...

Je parle bien de Diablo III 1.0, pas de de RoS qui, en passant le jeu en 2.0, a fait de Diablo III l'un des meilleurs, si ce n'est le meilleur HnS sur le marché.

----------


## Dicsaw

TW3: pendant une quête j'ai du faire des choix et maintenant je dois voir les répercussions.  ::o: 
C'est dingue de voir des quêtes annexes aussi bien foutues (les quêtes Fedex ? C'est quoi ça ?  :^_^: ), j'étais parti pour faire l'histoire principale d'une traite mais finalement c'est le truc le moins bien écrit.

Ça vaut le coup de s'accrocher et de passer outre les tonnes de soucis et Geralt/les persos féminins insupportables, même si c'est pas facile.

----------


## Big Bear

> les persos féminins insupportables


 ::huh:: 

Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'hommes dans TW3, notamment les marchands.

----------


## Dicsaw

Les persos féminins dans TW3 c'est kiff-kiff avec ceux de Dead or Alive, si tu préfère.

Quoi que, je préfère ceux de DoA, ils sont plus raccords avec tout le coté beauf du jeu de baston.

----------


## Big Bear

Une femme ne peut pas faire du "rentre-dedans" ? 

Ouais, peut-être qu'en 1252 les femmes étaient plus "libérées" et libres qu'aujourd'hui, finalement. En plus c'est la fête des mères.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ouais, peut-être qu'en 1252 les femmes étaient plus "libérées" et libres qu'aujourd'hui, finalement.


Elles pouvaient même posée pour Playboy !  ::o:

----------


## Tigreuh

Non mais c'est vrai qu'elles abusent dans Witcher 3, on voit la moitié de sa poitrine en plus, inadmetable.

----------


## Super Discount

> Bah en ce moment il coute que 4 boules, pas sur qu'il tombera plus bas...


Oui j'ai vu ça et je l'ai pris hier soir. C'est effectivement pas mal du tout. Par contre je trouve le coup de pied que l'on déclenche avec B un peu abusé (j'ai dû gagner tous mes combats grâce à ça en tenant l'IA à distance).




> Il est bien nul le 15 en plus, ca faisait longtemps qu'on était pas tombé aussi bas.


Vu que je n'ai plus de console, j'ai profité de la sortie PC pour le prendre quand même. Mais effectivement le contenu n'a pas l'air bien fantastique, et le mode carrière est linéaire et assez soporifique. De temps en temps ça passe quand même pour laisser son cerveau de côté.

Ah oui, et le portage est particulièrement merdique aussi.

----------


## Dicsaw

> on voit la moitié de sa poitrine en plus, inadmetable.


Non ça c'est la sorcière blonde qui les tétons à l'air et qui se prostitue pour qu'on lui ramène deux fleurs pour sa potion.

----------


## archer hawke

> Oui j'ai vu ça et je l'ai pris hier soir. C'est effectivement pas mal du tout. Par contre je trouve le coup de pied que l'on déclenche avec B un peu abusé (j'ai dû gagner tous mes combats grâce à ça en tenant l'IA à distance).


Ouais ... Tu peux aussi enchaîner les coups de poings au visage et le combat est fini en quelques secondes ... 
Sinon, j'ai pas bien compris comment faire les contres, ni l'intéret de martelet tout les boutons lors du mini jeu en cours de combat.

----------


## soocrian

> TW3: pendant une quête j'ai du faire des choix et maintenant je dois voir les répercussions. 
> C'est dingue de voir des quêtes annexes aussi bien foutues (les quêtes Fedex ? C'est quoi ça ? ), j'étais parti pour faire l'histoire principale d'une traite mais finalement c'est le truc le moins bien écrit.
> 
> Ça vaut le coup de s'accrocher et de passer outre les tonnes de soucis et Geralt/les persos féminins insupportables, même si c'est pas facile.


La quête principale est mieux écrite que les quêtes secondaires, faut pas déconner. La plupart des quêtes secondaires sont des variations de quêtes des précédents jeux, même si elles sont excellentes en général c'est vrai.

----------


## Dicsaw

> La plupart des quêtes secondaires sont des variations de quêtes des précédents jeux


Pas grave, je les ai pas fait.  ::trollface:: 

Et certes j'en suis pas très loin (quelque chose comme 28h de jeu) mais l'histoire traine un peu, c'est même chiant à suivre. 
Les quêtes secondaires ont l'avantage d’être courte, c'est des petites histoire plus rythmées, je préfère le format.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est fini mais c'est en cours, j'ai terminé mon premier run de *Invisible, Inc*, gentiment offert par *Willy La Lope* pour les 2 ans de CPCGift.

Je ne savais pas, mais en fait ce jeu c'est peu le rogue-lite de l'infiltration tour par tour. En finissant une partie, on gagne des niveaux qui permettent de débloquer des nouveaux persos (aux styles différents à ce que j'en ai vu), des nouvelles compétences, et alors on a hâte de retourner sur une nouvelle partie pour tester tout ça, dans un mode mode de difficulté un peu plus élevé. On recompose notre nouvelle équipe et c'est reparti. Parce que les phases de jeu sont très bonnes, pas trop répétitives pour le moment. Parce que la progression dans niveaux est agréable, parce que la DA en jette. Manque juste une histoire peut-être, même si j'espère qu'elle va s'étoffer au fur et à mesure de mes runs (?). Du Klei en pleine forme, et toujours aussi propre.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais ... Tu peux aussi enchaîner les coups de poings au visage et le combat est fini en quelques secondes ...


Euuuh nope. Enfin ça dépend des règles et du niveau de l'adversaire. 




> Sinon, j'ai pas bien compris comment faire les contres, ni l'intéret de martelet tout les boutons lors du mini jeu en cours de combat.


Pour les contres t'appuies sur deux boutons en même temps je crois.

----------


## archer hawke

> Euuuh nope. Enfin ça dépend des règles et du niveau de l'adversaire.


Essaye, tu veras, ça marche très bien, avec les protections c'est plus rapide car le visage du gars prends très vite cher. dans l'autre il faut un peu alterner mais bourriner le torse, même au poing, marche très bien.




> Pour les contres t'appuies sur deux boutons en même temps je crois.


ouais, le truc X+Y  + bas ou haut en fonction. C'est pas facile je trouve :s

----------


## Pierronamix

> Essaye, tu veras, ça marche très bien, avec les protections c'est plus rapide car le visage du gars prends très vite cher. dans l'autre il faut un peu alterner mais bourriner le torse, même au poing, marche très bien.


Non mais dans l'autre t'as pas le droit aux poings au visage. T'as gagné le tournoi avec protection comme ça ? Parce que t'es obligé de perdre au début de toute façon. Perso je gagne au HK.





> ouais, le truc X+Y  + bas ou haut en fonction. C'est pas facile je trouve :s


Non, c'est le but je pense.

----------


## archer hawke

Oui le tournoi avec protection je gagne les tournois contre les karaté guy en leur enchainant quelques coups de poins au visage. ils sont KO en moins de 10 points marqués.

Et pour le contre, oui le timing est dur, mais la manip aussi. C'est comme les trucs que tu récupéres en entrainement WAZA là, genre avant + avant + X+Y+A+B ... Ouais ok....

----------


## Pierronamix

> Oui le tournoi avec protection je gagne les tournois contre les karaté guy en leur enchainant quelques coups de poins au visage. ils sont KO en moins de 10 points marqués.
> 
> Et pour le contre, oui le timing est dur, mais la manip aussi. C'est comme les trucs que tu récupéres en entrainement WAZA là, genre avant + avant + X+Y+A+B ... Ouais ok....


oui  :^_^:  Les target combo.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

En ce moment c'est les Dungeons Keeper qui m'interesse, vu qu'aucun remake ne fonctionne, retour aux sources donc DK1, DK2, y'a pas à dire point de vue fun c'est le pinacle, l'acmé !

----------


## archer hawke

> Non mais dans l'autre t'as pas le droit aux poings au visage. T'as gagné le tournoi avec protection comme ça ? Parce que t'es obligé de perdre au début de toute façon. Perso je gagne au HK.


Tiens, j'ai fait une vidéo rapide, tournoi fini en moins d'une minute en balançant des coups de poings au visage. Je change un peu de temps en temps, mais très peu. La finale est ... efficace.



Edit: par contre, oui ça marche pas dans les dojos à partir de 30 fames.

----------


## Pierronamix

T'es à combien en stats ? Perso je suis encore 2 partout/3 en vitesse, donc forcément.

----------


## archer hawke

ah vi là, j'ai 5 3 3 4 5.

----------


## Supergounou

Y a pas un topic du jeu?

Mon beau message c'est noyée dans votre discussion  ::'(:

----------


## Kelexel

*Outland*
C'est pas mal, assez facile, idéal après le boulot pour jouer la main dans le slip. Le seul reproche que je lui fais c'est d'être parfois totalement illisible et que le personnage se met à clignoter lorsqu'il se prend un coup. Ce qui a pour conséquence de faire perdre pas mal de points de vie lors de phase de grosses traversé de tirs lasers :  on se sait plus dans quel mode on est.

*LEGO MARVEL*
Plutôt bien sympa, pas mal de héros et de compétences, ça passe bien avec mon fils. Par contre, toujours ce problème de caméra, quand on vise un endroit et que le second joueur s’éloigne et/ou fais le con à sauter sur place, on ne peut plus viser, faut demander au second joueur de se coller au l'autre personnage. Problème que l'on retrouve dans tous les légo. Ca se laisse agréablement jouer.

----------


## Pierronamix

> ah vi là, j'ai 5 3 3 4 5.


Ah ouais mais t'as farmé aussi.  :^_^:  Tes premiers combats tu les gagnais pas en faisant la même chose.

Avec ces stats c'est normal de rouler sur les tournois de début. Le plus dur des dojo yaburi visiblement c'est le Muay Thai.

----------


## Lucretia

Un grand merci à Archer pour *Battle Brothers* offert sur CPCgifts, un jeu amusant mais difficile (en tout cas au début). 
Voici un résumé de ma "1ère partie" (entre guillemets, car il y a eu pas mal d'essais complètement ratés avant).

----------


## archer hawke

> Y a pas un topic du jeu?
> 
> Mon beau message c'est noyée dans votre discussion


Mais non, j'ai lu ton retour sur Invisible Inc., et il me fait de plus en plus envie ce jeu.




> Ah ouais mais t'as farmé aussi.  Tes premiers combats tu les gagnais pas en faisant la même chose.
> 
> Avec ces stats c'est normal de rouler sur les tournois de début. Le plus dur des dojo yaburi visiblement c'est le Muay Thai.


Nope, j'ai gagné mon premier tournoi de cette manière justement. C'est grâce à ça que j'ai farmé.




> Un grand merci à Archer pour *Battle Brothers* offert sur CPCgifts, un jeu amusant mais difficile (en tout cas au début). 
> Voici un résumé de ma "1ère partie" (entre guillemets, car il y a eu pas mal d'essais complètement ratés avant).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ec05...08a8229663.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/707e...913e02a93f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1358...a226fa3e1d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5c59...bb62291016.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/17fa...b9e4df2784.jpg


Trop la classe ce retour  ::o:  Merci !
ton prochain groupe pourra apprendre à abandonner une quête pour survivre  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*TellTale : Game of Thrones*
Chopé en promo sur gog.com. Je suis fan de TellTale, et fan de la série, donc, c'était un peu le passage obligé. Pour le moment, j'aime beaucoup, ca développe sa propre mythologie dans son coin, tout en donnant des coups de coude au fan de la série.

----------


## Laya

> Et que le jeu est un franc succès, aussi bien auprès de "novices" que de joueurs plus rompus.
> On peut penser ce qu'on veut de Blizzard, mais même sans être fan y'a un moment où faut ouvrir les yeux et reconnaître qu'ils font de très bons "produits". Là où beaucoup rament pour sortir des jeux ratissant large tout en satisfaisant tout le monde, eux y arrivent systématiquement.


Oui et non. J'aurais probablement dit la même chose avant Diablo 3, mais depuis Diablo 2 starcraft et Warcraft force est de constater qu'ils sont loin de leur "age d'or". Alors oui les jeux marchent d'un point de vue des ventes, compétitions et souvent critiques, mais niveau idée ça stagne depuis un petit temps il me semble. il y a bien Hearstone qui change un peu, mais c'est pas non plus fou fou, d'autant que ça reprend l'univers warcraft. Le projet Titan semblait changer mais ils l'ont abandonné. Après personnellement je n'ai jamais digéré l’hôtel argent réel. 
Même s'ils l'ont supprimé ( ils sont encore à l'écoute tout de même), en avoir l'idée et le mettre en place est déjà, à mes yeux, une cruel marque de décadence.
Si je devais conseiller actuellement un hnS à quelqu'un ça serait probablement Torchlight 2 puis PoE puis Diablo 3 dans cette ordre, après ça dépend des profils évidement.

La qualité est souvent la, mais la ou il y avait du génie, il n'y a que du bon jeu (ce qui est déjà pas mal). Blizzard North me manque tout de même  :Emo: .


Sinon en ce moment c'est The witcher 3. J'ai malheureusement craqué, du coup pillars of eternity est en attente.
Comme beaucoup ici, je trouve le jeu  très bon, et je sens que je vais y passer des heures sachant que j'utilise peu le voyage rapide et pas tout le temps cette brave Ablette. Ces dernières année sont vraiment pas mal en termes vidéo ludique.  ::love::

----------


## Kyotenshi

*Murasaki Baby* sur la PS Vita. 

J'aime beaucoup l'univers et je salue l'initiative des développeurs de vouloir utiliser les fonctions de la console, mais je dois avouer que plus j'avance dans le jeu, plus je trouve cette initiative merdique (je vous laisse imaginer le regard des gens dans le train quand il me voit retourner ma console, taper son cul tout en tenant le ballon sur l'écran tactile, c'est tout un show). Je pense le terminer car ça semble assez court et que c'est intéressant, mais c'est très loin d'être parfait.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je m'étais arrangé pour finir tous mes gros jeux en cours avant de lancer _GTAV_ qui, tout le monde me le disait, allait me happer pendant 50 heures.
Finalement je suis presque soulagé de m'ennuyer face au dernier Rockstar : cela me permet de me lancer dans de nouveaux jeux.

On commence par *Paper Mario 64*, série que je connais peu (je n'ai terminé que _Super Paper Mario_ sur Wii qui est vraiment à part) même si j'ai joué aux _Mario and Luigi_.
On se retrouve dans un mélange entre le jRPG et l'univers de Mario. Le gameplay jRPG est (pour l'instant ?) simpliste mais pas désagréable. On ne peut pas éviter les coups et la seule subtilité réside dans la possibilité de surprendre l'ennemi avant le combat.
On verra comment le jeu se complexifie, la qualité de l'écriture et son univers délirant suffisent déjà à faire mon bonheur.

*The Saboteur*
GTA-like qui se déroule pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale. Le jeu me surprend très agréablement, il propose un long prologue en Allemagne bien écrit et très amusant à jouer.
L'écriture alterne entre le fun (héros porté sur la gente féminine, nazis pulp,...) mais sait ménager quelques moments d'horreur. Toutes proportions gardées (le jeu est à la fois moins délirant et moins gore) cela m'évoque le dernier Wolfenstein.
Et surtout les missions sont bien écrites, les cut-scenes ne sont pas interminables, le level design pas si scripté que ça et le mélange des gameplay (infiltration, TPS, conduite, combats à main nues) fonctionne très bien.

Peut-être que le jeu va se révéler chiant après quelques heures mais pour l'instant je suis enthousiaste et peine à comprendre l'indifférence qui entoure ce jeu.

----------


## pesos

The Saboteur tu trouves ça bien écrit ? J'en ai un souvenir de vieille série B à 2 sous  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

C'est toujours mieux que moi, je n'en garde aucun souvenir si ce n'est la course de bagnoles.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Oui mais une série B à 2 sous bien écrite.


Spoiler Alert! 


Je me base surtout sur le prologue qui nous amène à disputer une course de voiture dans l'Allemagne nazi. Genre les intrigues autour du méchant pilote qui vient nous chauffer la veille de la course, tire sur notre pneu quand on le dépasse,...c'est bien amené.
De même il y a un sentiment bien rendu d'être en territoire nazi, les patrouilles en ville, les drapeaux, les hauts parleurs.

J'ai fini ma partie sur une mission qui nous invite à fuir le pays, sauf que quand on passe la frontière le héros se rend compte (sans cut-scene !) que l'armée nazi a passé la frontière et qu'on est en train de vivre le début de la guerre.


C'est assez classe au niveau narration et enjeux.

----------


## pesos

Faudrait que je le retest. Il a du prendre un coup de vieux quand même non ?

----------


## alucard le mordant

Au niveau visuel le rendu un peu cartoon et la personnalité amenée par l'usage du noir et blanc lui assure de ne pas trop vieillir. L'animation n'est pas exceptionnelle mais la maniabilité est agréable.

----------


## Sylvine

> Peut-être que le jeu va se révéler chiant après quelques heures mais pour l'instant je suis enthousiaste et peine à comprendre l'indifférence qui entoure ce jeu.


 Nan, ça reste frais jusqu'au bout à part quelques missions ultra dirigistes un peu bof.
Ceci-dit la dernière, qui est genre ultra scriptée, m'avait quand même bien marqué, si t'aimes bien l'ambiance tu devrais aimer.

Un de mes GTA-like préféré (malgré une chié de défaut, dont un modèle de conduite assez insipide).

----------


## znokiss

Et c'était pas un des premiers jeux à avoir du female full upper body frontal nudity ?

----------


## Sylvine

Y'en a (désactivable dans les options), après je suis pas sûr que c'était si novateur.

Déjà y'avait Tomb Raider 2 avec le code la piscine.  ::ninja::

----------


## MontGolerie

> Y'en a (désactivable dans les options), après je suis pas sûr que c'était si novateur.
> 
> Déjà y'avait Tomb Raider 2 avec le code la piscine.


En FMV on se privait déjà pas avec des vraies actrices  :tired:  
Et des jeux pornos il y en avait déjà sur ATARI 2600  :^_^:

----------


## Dicsaw

Non mais ça va, les meufs à poil ça s’intégrait bien à l'ambiance.

Et puis je crois pas qu'il y ai de mission avec une femme qui vient te voir "ramène moi cet objet et je te récompenserai uhuhuhuhuhuheeeeuhuhhahahahauhuhuhuhuh" *wink* *wink* *wink* xoxoxo

----------


## Zerger

Les sauts dans *Volgarr The Viking* sont en train de me rendre fou  ::O:  Faut que je finisse au plus vite ce jeu, je sais pas si ma manette va pouvoir supporter plus longtemps mes exces de rage ! Et j'ai toujours pas compris a quoi servaient les gemmes !

Du coup, pour me changer les idees, j'ai lance *Alien Isolation*... enfin, son installation. J'ai juste pu jouer quelques minutes mais putain que c'est beau, on se croirait dans un film  ::O:

----------


## schouffy

> Les sauts dans *Volgarr The Viking* sont en train de me rendre fou


Y'a un coup à prendre mais la maniabilité est extra ! Tu en es où ?

----------


## Zerger

Je viens d'arriver au 4eme monde et j'ai toujours pas pris le coup a prendre  :;):  Les sauts non-modifiables j'ai vraiment du mal ! Et c'est vraiment la seule difficulte du jeu je trouve, a cote de ca, les ennemis sont assez simples a gerer quand tu as compris les patterns (et que tu arrives a etre patient)

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viens d'arriver au 4eme monde et j'ai toujours pas pris le coup a prendre


Ah quand même, j'ai craqué au boss du 3ème.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, il te faut un bon bouclier et beaucoup de patience. Si tu as l'epee de feu, c'est encore mieux

----------


## schouffy

Clairement, arriver au boss sans les upgrades max ça rend tout plus compliqué..
Le truc du saut c'est que c'est le second saut qui te permet de compenser. Si tu te rends compte que ton saut arrive trop loin, un double saut sur place au dessus de ton point d'arrivée te permet de retomber verticalement.
Regarde des speed run des niveaux que t'as déjà passé pour apprendre plein de tricks  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Ouais tu peux rectifier avec ton double saut mais c'est pas simple pour autant. Faut appuyer au bon moment et ne pas garder le stick directionnel appuye comme un cretin que je suis  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Tu joues au stick ?  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, ça fait un petit moment que je suis sur The Witcher 3 et, ba c'est sympa.

Après c'est dans la veine de ces RPG modernes genre Skyrim ou Dragon Age 3, donc sympa sans plus, à tel point que j'ai lâché les deux sans raison particulière. Il a suffit d’arrêter d'y jouer quelques jours pour provoquer leurs morts, et il est possible que celui-ci suive le même chemin, même s'il bénéficie bien du fait que j'ai pas grand chose à jouer en ce moment.
En gros c'est une balade sympa dans des environnements assez beau et variés avec une histoire sympa pour meubler (oui, j'utilise beaucoup "sympa" mais je trouve que ça résume bien ces jeux), les combats sont plutôt dynamiques à agréables contrairement à nombre de RPG (dont les précédents Witcher et Dragon Age).
Le problème c'est que c'est les seuls points positifs de ces jeux.
Les combats, même s'ils sont "sympa" sont surtout pas très profond, et la difficulté élevée rend l’expérience très brouillonne, je me retrouve à exploiter à mort les faiblesses de l'IA et certaines techniques abusées (genre le combat à cheval).
Les quêtes, ba ça consiste à suivre les points d’exclamation comme dans le premier MMO venu, activer sa vision batman pour suivre des trucs rouges fluos, faire des choix de dialogue un peu au pif et latter des monstres.
Alors oui, on peut épicer les trucs en désactivant des aides sur le HUD, et du coup ça consiste à retourner chaque centimètre carré de la carte pour trouver là où serait les points d'exclamation, puis activer sa vision batman etc...
Et sinon il y a plein de merde à récupérer à droite à gauche, du crafting, des mini-jeux et plein d'autres truc chiants comme dans tous les jeux.

Un autre truc qui me chagrine c'est la dissonance entre l'histoire principale et les quêtes secondaires.
Je suis sensé être à la recherche d'un être cher en danger de mort, et je me retrouve à aider le moindre paysan qui a des rhumatismes et à farfouiller la moindre maison en ruines pour récupérer des bouteilles vides et des slips sales (que je vais pouvoir revendre au marchand du coin bien sûr).
Ça serait bien qu'ils se décident, soit c'est la quête épique façon Seigneur des Anneaux et vous giclez le contenu secondaire (ou faire que tout soit relié à l'arc principal) avec une contrainte de temps, soit on fait un simulateur de sorceleur et on dirige le petit Gerald à un moment tout à fait anodin de sa vie et on gicle la quête principale.

Bref, je trouve que même si ces jeux vont dans le bon sens, il faut qu'ils continuent de gicler le gras et surtout qu'ils se concentrent sur un cœur de gameplay au lieu de s’évertuer à enfiler tous les clichés du RPG comme des perles.
C'est quoi, un jeu d’enquête, de baston, un simulateur social... ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ça serait bien qu'ils se décident, soit c'est la quête épique façon Seigneur des Anneaux et vous giclez le contenu secondaire (ou faire que tout soit relié à l'arc principal) avec une contrainte de temps, soit on fait un simulateur de sorceleur et on dirige le petit Gerald à un moment tout à fait anodin de sa vie et on gicle la quête principale.


La contrainte de temps risque de faire tache dans un jeu à monde ouvert (monde ouvert qui est souvent synonyme de glandouiller sur la map à la recherche de beaux panoramas), mais c'est tout à fait pertinent pour l'intrigue. Perso je rêve aussi d'un jeu où il ne se passe "rien", mais où l'on incarne un perso en soif de reconnaissance, donc qui va lui-même chercher l'aventure (et les emmerdes), et donc serait à l'origine d'un grand changement dans le monde du jeu (ou pas ? Juste à satisfaire son égo ?). 

Enfin bref, beaucoup de pistes qui selon moi seraient intéressantes, mais dont presque personne n'ose toucher. Remarque, dans _Mount & Blade_ c'est un peu ce que je décris au-dessus: tu fais ce que tu veux ou tu laisses le monde évoluer de lui-même, sans t'en soucier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 grosso modo
Bon après je le place bien plus haut que sympa, mais je suis fanboy de la licence,  on ne va aps se battre  :^_^: 
Mais je trouve aussi que l'intégration   quête principale/secondaires passe difficilement. C'est comme dans Skyrim ou tout autre TES, sauf que dans ces derniers on s'en fout de l'histoire principale en général, du coup on baguenaude sans remords. Là c'est plus délicat, d'autant que l'exploration ou les quêtes annexes valent régulièrement le coup aussi...

----------


## soocrian

Rien ne vous oblige à faire les quêtes secondaires  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rien ne vous oblige à faire les quêtes secondaires


Tu veux dire à part le fait qu'on y prend du plaisir parce qu'elles sont assez souvent bien foutues et parce que l'exploration est très agréable ?  ::ninja:: 
C'est bien le "dram": dans Skyrim je n'ai aucun problème à laisser de côté l'histoire principale, je sais qu'elle va être à chier. Dans d'autres jeux (DAI...) tu te rends compte que les trucs annexes sont pas terribles et tu te concentres plus sur l'histoire principale. Là c'est entre les deux, difficile de trancher...

----------


## Dicsaw

> La contrainte de temps risque de faire tache dans un jeu à monde ouvert


Je pense que ce que veux dire Sylvine c'est qu'il faut jarter l'open world.  ::ninja::

----------


## soocrian

> Tu veux dire à part le fait qu'on y prend du plaisir parce qu'elles sont assez souvent bien foutues et parce que l'exploration est très agréable ?


Non mais je veux dire, si vous trouvez plus cohérent de faire la quête principale avant... A la fin du jeu on est libre de faire toutes les quêtes et contrats qu'on a laissés en plan.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais je veux dire, si vous trouvez plus cohérent de faire la quête principale avant... A la fin du jeu on est libre de faire toutes les quêtes et contrats qu'on a laissés en plan.


Beh ouais mais c'est quand même mieux de les faire  quand on est dans la tranche de niveau recommandé, sinon y'a pas grand intérêt, pour le "challenge" du moins...

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pense que ce que veux dire Sylvine c'est qu'il faut jarter l'open world.


 A pas du tout, je pense même qu'un monde ouvert aurait bien plus de sens avec une contrainte de temps, justement parce que le joueur ne pourrait pas tout voir en une seule fois et devrait faire des choix.




> Non mais je veux dire, si vous trouvez plus cohérent de faire la quête principale avant... A la fin du jeu on est libre de faire toutes les quêtes et contrats qu'on a laissés en plan.


 C'est pas au joueur de rendre le monde cohérent.  ::|: 

Parce que sinon comme d'hab, chaque défaut d'un jeu peut être réglé si le joueur joue "comme il faut".
S'il y a pas assez de recul sur les armes d'un FPS, je le simule en levant ma souris quand je tire.  :;):

----------


## Momock

> C'est quoi, un jeu d’enquête, de baston, un simulateur social... ?


Ça aurai dû être une série de jeux d'action/aventure, et ce depuis le premier, mais ils veulent à tout prix leur tampon "RPG" visiblement (tampon que la série a en fait hérité des premieres versions de The Witcher où on créait son propre Sorceleur et où Geralt était un PNJ. Ils ont finalement mis un perso imposé tout en gardant les machins "RPG" des premières versions, mais qui n'ont plus aucun sens, du coup...)

Ça + toute le "gras", comme tu dis (j'aurais employé un autre qualificatif...)

Tu les trouves comment les combats sinon? (en détail si possible, steuplaît)




> A pas du tout, je pense même qu'un monde ouvert aurait bien plus de sens avec une contrainte de temps, justement parce que le joueur ne pourrait pas tout voir en une seule fois et devrait faire des choix.


C'est tout à fait faisable, ouais (Fallout 1 le faisait bien), et ça augmenterait encore la rejouabilité dont ils se vantent tant.

----------


## Dicsaw

> A pas du tout, je pense même qu'un monde ouvert aurait bien plus de sens avec une contrainte de temps, justement parce que le joueur ne pourrait pas tout voir en une seule fois et devrait faire des choix.


Dead Rising.  :Cigare:

----------


## soocrian

> C'est pas au joueur de rendre le monde cohérent. )


Le monde EST cohérent, c'est ton attitude qui peut l'être ou non. Tu es libre de faire ce qui te plaît.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu joues au stick ?


Bah ouais, esprit arcade jusqu'au bout  :Cigare:

----------


## Koma

> Dead Rising.


Majora's Mask  ::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

> Majora's Mask


Pokémon  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

> Le monde EST cohérent, c'est ton attitude qui peut l'être ou non. Tu es libre de faire ce qui te plaît.


 Ba non, le monde est pas cohérent parce que justement je suis libre de faire ce que je veux sans que ça influe le moins du monde sur la trame principale.
Je peux littéralement rester 1 an dans le jeu à rien faire, Ciri ne se fera jamais choper par la traque sauvage.
C'est même pire, la traque sauvage aura toujours l'air d'être soit juste devant, soit juste derrière moi, quelque soit le rythme auquel j'avance.




> Tu les trouves comment les combats sinon? (en détail si possible, steuplaît)


 Ça ressemble très vaguement à Dark Souls (c'est beaucoup basé sur des esquives qui sont moins automatisée que Batman et cie et une gestion de la fatigue, et je me retrouve à employer le même genre de techniques d’exploitation de l'IA) mais en nettement moins profond et en brouillon.
Disons que dans Dark Souls les combats sont durs parce qu'ils sont finement calibrés pour l'être, là ils sont durs parce que c'est aléatoire (si t'as la bonne huile ou je sais pas quelle merde tu vas te balader, sinon t'en chie).

----------


## soocrian

> Ba non, le monde est pas cohérent parce que justement je suis libre de faire ce que je veux sans que ça influe le moins du monde sur la trame principale.
> Je peux littéralement rester 1 an dans le jeu à rien faire, Ciri ne se fera jamais choper par la traque sauvage.
> C'est même pire, la traque sauvage aura toujours l'air d'être soit juste devant, soit juste derrière moi, quelque soit le rythme auquel j'avance.


Ah je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire. Mais il faut que ça reste un jeu aussi... Si tu mets plus de contraintes c'est peut-être plus réaliste mais certainement aussi beaucoup moins drôle...

----------


## Sylvine

> mais certainement aussi beaucoup moins drôle...


 Question de goût alors, je vois pas où est le fun dans le ratissage systématique de toutes les activités offertes par le jeu.

----------


## soocrian

C'est pas systématique, perso je laisse de côté certains trucs, ça permet de faire plusieurs parties très différentes. Mais j'aime avoir le choix. J'ai l'impression que toi tu aimes davantage être dans un couloir, avec un objectif unique et précis. Question de goût effectivement.

----------


## Sylvine

Nan vraiment. Je me répète mais pour moi une contrainte de temps donnerait tout son sens au monde ouvert.
Après si effectivement le monde ouvert n'apporte rien (et je trouve que c'est très souvent le cas), autant faire un couloir (mais un bon couloir).

----------


## Agano

J'ai décidé de me refaire *Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos* comme ça, pour le plaisir. 

Ce jeu, c'est une madeleine de Proust. Pas d'éclairages en 1980x1080, pas de moteur destructible ni de full HD-de-la-mort mais qu'est-ce qu'il est attachant, c'est incroyable, même après autant d'années. La bande-son, l'interface personnalisée selon quel camp tu joue, le visuel héroic-fantasy, l'histoire simple mais bien écrite et mise en scène et tous les petits détails made in Blizzard qui font plaisir a voir (comme les phrases spéciales que disent les unités si tu leur clique dessus plusieurs fois de suite), c'est délicieux. Du coup je me refais la campagne juste pour le plaisir de mener la Horde en Kalimdor, zou. Avec Age of Empires II, ce sont les seuls jeux qui sont capables de me faire retomber en enfance comme ça.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Nan vraiment. Je me répète mais pour moi une contrainte de temps donnerait tout son sens au monde ouvert.
> Après si effectivement le monde ouvert n'apporte rien (et je trouve que c'est très souvent le cas), autant faire un couloir (mais un bon couloir).


... ou alors que la quête principale doit être résolue de manière réfléchie plutôt que dans un délai imparti (et donc justification du monde ouvert libre).

----------


## Haelnak

Je rappelle que des quêtes "timées", il y en a dans le premier STALKER et que c'est loin d'être une super idée.

----------


## Cyth

> Majora's Mask


This  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est tout à fait faisable, ouais (Fallout 1 le faisait bien), et ça augmenterait encore la rejouabilité dont ils se vantent tant.


Oui enfin faut relativiser, les contraintes de temps dans Fallout sont très larges, surtout en comparaison des à-côtés pouvant amener à te disperser (finalement pas si nombreux).
A moins de traverser la map de long en large pour le fun, des dizaines de fois,  difficile d'être vraiment gêné par cette contrainte. A part peut être pour Necropolis.

---------- Post added at 15h58 ---------- Previous post was at 15h56 ----------




> Ça aurai dû être une série de jeux d'action/aventure, et ce depuis le premier, mais ils veulent à tout prix leur tampon "RPG" visiblement (tampon que la série a en fait hérité des premieres versions de The Witcher où on créait son propre Sorceleur et où Geralt était un PNJ. Ils ont finalement mis un perso imposé tout en gardant les machins "RPG" des premières versions, mais qui n'ont plus aucun sens, du coup...)
> 
> .


Ca a autant de sens que dans pas mal d'autres jeux. Après clairement c'est pas du RPG en majuscule en gras et 15 fois souligné. Comme ME la partie RPG repose principalement sur la narration, les choix, l'évolution du monde/des pnj, tout ça.

---------- Post added at 16h03 ---------- Previous post was at 15h58 ----------




> Question de goût alors, je vois pas où est le fun dans le ratissage systématique de toutes les activités offertes par le jeu.


Faut avouer que c'est difficile de foutre une contrainte de temps dans un jeu de ce genre qui est censé ratisser un public large.
Parce que beaucoup de gens n'apprécieraient pas ce genre de contraintes, n'ont pas envie de se retaper 3 fois le jeu pour en voir un maximum, ça pourrait tout simplement dégoûter une part des potentiels acheteurs.
Peut être que ça pourrait se régler via mod, j'sais pas. L'autre problème de la contrainte c'est qu'il faut que le joueur ait moyen de savoir un peu où il en est, quand même.
parce que se taper 95% du jeu, 30-50h dans les pattes, pour arriver à la séquence finale et voir un "Game Over Noob" parce que t'es arrivé un jour "trop tard", c'est pas bandant non plus.

Ou alors un entre-deux: au fil de l'avancée principale tu fais évoluer le reste du monde, quêtes et pnj compris, ce qui implique la disparition pur et simple de certaines quêtes, l'apparition d'autres, bref des trucs pour que le joueur n'ait pas la tentation de  s'éparpiller sans pour autant le cloisonner.

----------


## Sylvine

> Parce que beaucoup de gens n'apprécieraient pas ce genre de contraintes, n'ont pas envie de se retaper 3 fois le jeu pour en voir un maximum, ça pourrait tout simplement dégoûter une part des potentiels acheteurs.


 Quand on voit que la majorité des joueurs ne finissent pas les jeux, j'en doute.




> L'autre problème de la contrainte c'est qu'il faut que le joueur ait moyen de savoir un peu où il en est, quand même.
> parce que se taper 95% du jeu, 30-50h dans les pattes, pour arriver à la séquence finale et voir un "Game Over Noob" parce que t'es arrivé un jour "trop tard", c'est pas bandant non plus.


 Il y a plein de moyen d'éviter ça.
Par exemple dans Mass Effect 3 tu te prépares en vue d'une invasion à grande échelle.
Tu passes le jeu à amasser des troupes, et à la fin du temps imparti, l'affrontement final à lieu de toute façon.
Évidemment suivant le nombre de renforts que t'as pu amener, tu vas avoir une fin plus ou moins heureuse.




> Ou alors un entre-deux: au fil de l'avancée principale tu fais évoluer le reste du monde, quêtes et pnj compris, ce qui implique la disparition pur et simple de certaines quêtes, l'apparition d'autres, bref des trucs pour que le joueur n'ait pas la tentation de  s'éparpiller sans pour autant le cloisonner.


 C'est déjà souvent ce qui se passe et je trouve que c'est le pire des deux mondes :
-Ça ne change rien au problème de cohérence et n'oblige pas à faire des choix (tu peux toujours prendre le temps de tout faire, faut juste respecter le bon ordre);
-Quand tu déclenches un des scripts qui font avancer le monde sans le savoir, c'est frustrant. La solution c'est de bien prévenir le joueur pour ces éventements, mais on en revient à la crédibilité du monde qui tourne de façon flagrante autour du joueur.




> Je rappelle que des quêtes "timées", il y en a dans le premier STALKER et que c'est loin d'être une super idée.


 Pourquoi ?
Et Stalker avait exactement ce problème dont je parle. (Vite, il faut arriver au sarcophage avant les autres ! Mais pendant que tu y es, va tuer des sangliers mutants pour aider Boris qui va te donner une kalash rouillée que tu vas pouvoir revendre)

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> J'ai décidé de me refaire *Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos* comme ça, pour le plaisir. 
> 
> Ce jeu, c'est une madeleine de Proust. Pas d'éclairages en 1980x1080, pas de moteur destructible ni de full HD-de-la-mort mais qu'est-ce qu'il est attachant, c'est incroyable, même après autant d'années. La bande-son, l'interface personnalisée selon quel camp tu joue, le visuel héroic-fantasy, l'histoire simple mais bien écrite et mise en scène et tous les petits détails made in Blizzard qui font plaisir a voir (comme les phrases spéciales que disent les unités si tu leur clique dessus plusieurs fois de suite), c'est délicieux. Du coup je me refais la campagne juste pour le plaisir de mener la Horde en Kalimdor, zou. Avec Age of Empires II, ce sont les seuls jeux qui sont capables de me faire retomber en enfance comme ça.

----------


## Momock

> Ça ressemble très vaguement à Dark Souls (c'est beaucoup basé sur des esquives qui sont moins automatisée que Batman et cie et une gestion de la fatigue, et je me retrouve à employer le même genre de techniques d’exploitation de l'IA) mais en nettement moins profond et en brouillon.
> Disons que dans Dark Souls les combats sont durs parce qu'ils sont finement calibrés pour l'être, là ils sont durs parce que c'est aléatoire (si t'as la bonne huile ou je sais pas quelle merde tu vas te balader, sinon t'en chie).


Ok. (j'ai compris qu'en gros ce sont les combats du 2 avec deux/trois rustines, alors qu'il fallait tout jeter aux chiottes...)




> Ca a autant de sens que dans pas mal d'autres jeux.


Ouais, c'est la mode de mettre des arbres d'incompétence dans tous les genres de jeux maintenant, surtout les AAA merdiques, histoire de les achever. Ça pourrit tellement de jeux... 

L'autre jour encore, je crachais ma bile sur Call of Juarez: Gunslinger parceque le jeu, arcade à fond et orienté enchaînage de headshots pour scorer et monter sa jauge de bullet-time, était complètement ramolo et obligeait le joueur à utiliser l'iron-sight et à recharger pendant milleans, ce qui est complètememnt con vu que tout dans le jeu te hurle de foncer dans le tas et que tu ne peux tout simplement pas. En fait il faut attendre la dernière heure de jeu, quand t'as enfin monté tes niveaux de merde pour avoir les trucs cools (recharge rapide, recharge en sprintant, plus précis en tirant à la volée, réticule qui ne part pas en vrille dès qu'on fait un pas, etc), pour que le jeu devienne enfin potable. Pourquoi c'était pas comme-ça dès le début, bordel???




> Comme ME la partie RPG repose principalement sur la narration, les choix, l'évolution du monde/des pnj, tout ça.


Ça n'a rien à voir avec les RPGs ça. Tu peux avoir tout ça dans un jeu d'aventure ou d'action/aventure (ce qu'auraient dû être ces jeux, à mon avis). J'ai jamais vu de RPG avec un monde qui évolue, non-plus. J'ai vu ça que dans Majora's Mask (et c'est que sur trois jours, et le "évoluer", faut le dire vite)

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, dans un moment d’errements j'ai retéléchargé Firefall, et en fait c'est pas si mal.
Je vais essayer d'entrainer quelques potes avec moi pour voir si ça tient au delà d'une soirée, mais j'en avais tellement des souvenirs médiocres que je suis surpris. Faut dire que je l'avais essayé il y a un bout de temps et que ça ramait sur mon PC de l'époque.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben je viens tout juste de l'installer, n'hésites à en dire du mal, que je perde mon temps sur un autre F2P... J'ai aussi installé Heroes & Generals et Rift, dans un moment de "bon, les f2p les plus populaires de steam, ça serait pas mieux que l'infâme réputation qu'on leur collait y'a qq temps ?" provoqué par un Marvel Heroes 2015 pas vilain en terme de beat them all multi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> bla


En fait faudrait surtout interdire les scénarios basés sur une "urgence" dans les OW.
Certes c'est plus épique dans l'idée (vite dépêche-toi de sauver le monde /ta femme/ tuer le grand méchant) mais c'est ce qui pose principalement ce problème de cohérence.
Le problème c'est que àa obligerait les scénaristes à se creuser grave la tête  ::ninja::  Faudrait une histoire à la Planescape, où tout tournerait autour du joueur et pas du monde.

---------- Post added at 09h26 ---------- Previous post was at 09h24 ----------




> Ça n'a rien à voir avec les RPGs ça. Tu peux avoir tout ça dans un jeu d'aventure ou d'action/aventure (ce qu'auraient dû être ces jeux, à mon avis). J'ai jamais vu de RPG avec un monde qui évolue, non-plus. J'ai vu ça que dans Majora's Mask (et c'est que sur trois jours, et le "évoluer", faut le dire vite)


Beh du coup je peux retourner ton avis sur les arbres de compétences soi-disant pas à leur place: ça n'a rien à voir avec les RPG non plus, ça peut s'adapter à n'importe quel type de jeu, ce n'est que mécaniques de game-design.
Y'a pas un type de Rpg comme y'a pas un type de FPS ou autre, ça reste une catégorie qui englobe un peu large parce qu'on va pas commencer à se faire chier avec RPG-skills-évolution, RPG-narratif-beat'm'all, RPG-mondequiévolueselonlesactesdujoueur etc etc etc
Bref si on accepte les J-Rpg dans la catégorie (des jeux qui pour moi semblent relever plus du Tactical scénarisé ) , les Witcher y ont tout autant leur place...

----------


## Momock

> Bref si on accepte les J-Rpg dans la catégorie (des jeux qui pour moi semblent relever plus du Tactical scénarisé ) , les Witcher y ont tout autant leur place...


Je crois que t'as pas compris le problème comme je l'ai posé. C'est pas une question d'acceptation: oui, The Witcher est un RPG, c'est pas ça le problème. Enfin si, c'est ça le problème, que c'en soit un: il serait mieux sans en être un.




> Beh du coup je peux retourner ton avis sur les arbres de compétences soi-disant pas à leur place: ça n'a rien à voir avec les RPG non plus, *ça peut s'adapter à n'importe quel type de jeu*, ce n'est que mécaniques de game-design.


Les arbres de compétence sont bel et bien une mécanique de RPG. Et justement, ça ne s'adapte PAS à n'importe-quel type de jeu, vu que ce sont des échecs à chaque fois! (au point de vue de la qualité des jeux ou du moins de la qualité des dits arbres dans ces jeux, pas des ventes) Y'a qu'à voir la majorité des AAA qui sont à la fois de "l'action", de "l'infiltration", du ""RPG"", de la balade en ouature, de la """plateforme""", blabla... sérieux, ça ne rime à rien, ces jeux ne font rien de bien, ils marient tout et sont contraire juste pour remplir des cases à hype, le font tous de la même façon, et ces jeux sont tous également mauvais (ou médiocres) au final.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je maintiens, ça peut s'adapter à n'importe quel type de jeu.
Après faut évidemment que ce soit intégré correctement et que le travail sur les autres parties du jeu entrent en résonance avec les "talents" qu'on te propose à débloquer.  C'est plus le deuxième point qui merde que l'existence proprement-dite de cet arbre. DOnc oui en un sens je suis d'accord avec toi, sur certains jeux ça pourraient dégager sans remords, mais l'idée en elle-même ne me choque pas.

----------


## Big Bear

> Question de goût alors, je vois pas où est le fun dans le ratissage systématique de toutes les activités offertes par le jeu.


Un SOrceleur ratisse et élimine les monstres, c'est son boulot. Il y a peu de victoires dans THe Witcher, alors ramener un peu d'humanité dans ce monde est fun, donc on ratisse les lieux, et on élimine les monstres pour que l'Humain revienne.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est ouf ça, on dirait un remaster de Kenshi', ou plutôt un spin-off.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah nan pas du tout.
Kenshi aurait plutôt insisté pour que le ratissage de monstre soit plus cinématographique, hop j'appuie sur un bouton et Geralt tue 5 monstres d'un coup en  un gracieux mouvement, avec moults explosions bayesques pour signer la mort des monstres (QTE en option pour plus de sensations). Parce que merde, si on joue c'est pour se détendre et en prendre plein les mirettes, la complexité on la subit déjà dans la vie de tous les jours, au travail, pas la peine d'en rajouter dans les loisirs !

----------


## Catel

> Beh du coup je peux retourner ton avis sur les arbres de compétences soi-disant pas à leur place: ça n'a rien à voir avec les RPG non plus, ça peut s'adapter à n'importe quel type de jeu, ce n'est que mécaniques de game-design.
> Y'a pas un type de Rpg comme y'a pas un type de FPS ou autre, ça reste une catégorie qui englobe un peu large parce qu'on va pas commencer à se faire chier avec RPG-skills-évolution, RPG-narratif-beat'm'all, RPG-mondequiévolueselonlesactesdujoueur etc etc etc
> Bref si on accepte les J-Rpg dans la catégorie (des jeux qui pour moi semblent relever plus du Tactical scénarisé ) , les Witcher y ont tout autant leur place...


Qu'est-ce qu'un RPG ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah nan pas du tout.


Ah si.
Je parle sur le plan éthique ("l'humanité", le bien, le mal, etc.) pas vidéoludique. 
Il est clair que le mec qui arguait des trucs du genre _"Quand tu joues à un FPS, tu veux que ça pète de partout et profiter du spectacle grâce aux scripts et aux QTE"_ ne sortirait pas qu'il recherche de la magie réaliste dans The Witcher.

----------


## pipoop

En meme temps on joue a un jeu dont le boulot est de tuer des monstres donc...
Et puis sinon on as tous les ...simulators
ou paper please
et ma femme ce fout de ma gueule quand je joues a visceral clean up

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah si.
> Je parle sur le plan éthique ("l'humanité", le bien, le mal, etc.) pas vidéoludique. 
> Il est clair que le mec qui arguait des trucs du genre _"Quand tu joues à un FPS, tu veux que ça pète de partout et profiter du spectacle grâce aux scripts et aux QTE"_ ne sortirait pas qu'il recherche de la magie réaliste dans The Witcher.


Autant pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## Koma

> J'ai décidé de me refaire *Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos* comme ça, pour le plaisir. 
> 
> Ce jeu, c'est une madeleine de Proust. Pas d'éclairages en 1980x1080, pas de moteur destructible ni de full HD-de-la-mort mais qu'est-ce qu'il est attachant, c'est incroyable, même après autant d'années. La bande-son, l'interface personnalisée selon quel camp tu joue, le visuel héroic-fantasy, l'histoire simple mais bien écrite et mise en scène et tous les petits détails made in Blizzard qui font plaisir a voir (comme les phrases spéciales que disent les unités si tu leur clique dessus plusieurs fois de suite), c'est délicieux. Du coup je me refais la campagne juste pour le plaisir de mener la Horde en Kalimdor, zou. Avec Age of Empires II, ce sont les seuls jeux qui sont capables de me faire retomber en enfance comme ça.


Mec  :Bave: 

Et dire qu'on aura jamais le fin mot de l'histoire sur ce que devient Arthas et ous les autres  :Emo:

----------


## Shapa

C'est pas dans WoW la suite de l'histoire?

----------


## Kamasa

Si c'est dans WoW.

La fin de histoire autour de Arthas, tu l'as dans l'extension Wrath of the Lich King.

----------


## Koma

World of Warcraft n'existe pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

Mes souvenirs sont flous vu le délai depuis mon dernier run du jeu (et j'ai pas envie d'aller me respoiler sur Wiki, je ne suis qu'à la moitié de la campagne mort-vivante), mais il me semble qu'il fusionne avec Ner'Zhul et émancipe le Fléau vis-a-vis de la Légion. Et ensuite il pose son royal séant sur le trône de glace et y reste indéfiniment.

Dans World of Warcraft l'offensive de la Croisade d'Argent l'accule à la Citadelle et il finit par être vaincu par les aventuriers, mais je ne sais pas si ce qui se passe dans World of Warcraft s'inscrit dans le lore officiel. On en saura plus dans Warcraft 4. Peut-être. Un jour. Quand ils auront fini Starcraft II.

----------


## banditbandit

Lord of the Rings : War in the North

J'ai abandonné un peu Dragon's Dogma pour ce jeu ( ::mellow:: ), ça fait une semaine et je suis déjà aux 3/4, faut dire que le jeu est assez simple et que je n'ai rencontré ni difficultés dans les quêtes, ni dans les combats d'ailleurs.

D'abord les points positifs, c'est assez jolie dans l'ensemble et ça reprends bien l'univers du SDA, Fondcombe est vraiment bien retranscrit, on retrouve aussi tous les personnages avec plaisir (Gandalf, Bilbot, Elron), les cinématiques sont vraiment belles et on prend plaisir à suivre cette 'histoire parallèle" à celle de Frodon et de l'anneau. L'histoire et les dialogues sont pas mal, le doublage est correct même si tout ça manque un peu de fantaisie, en gros les amateurs du SDA vont s'y retrouver.

Au niveau des combat c'est du générique, l'arbre de compétence est assez pauvre et on utilise en fin de compte toujours les mêmes 2-3 attaques par type d'arme. On rencontre souvent les mêmes adversaires (en gros seul la catégorie change) des orcs (beaucoup), des trolls, des araignées et évidemment quelques boss. 
Le personnage peut faire des roulades mais ne peut pas sauter, il butera sur la moindre pierre et sera bloqué pas des murs invisibles, c'est très couloir et même si les décors sont vastes (mais malheureusement bien vides) vous ne pourrez pas vous éloigner du sentier. 
Il y a bien quelques map qui proposent un chemin alternatif mais souvent le level design est très paresseux, tout comme l'ensemble du titre d'ailleurs qui manque clairement d'ambition.

----------


## Koma

> Mes souvenirs sont flous vu le délai depuis mon dernier run du jeu (et j'ai pas envie d'aller me respoiler sur Wiki, je ne suis qu'à la moitié de la campagne mort-vivante), mais il me semble qu'il fusionne avec Ner'Zhul et émancipe le Fléau vis-a-vis de la Légion. Et ensuite il pose son royal séant sur le trône de glace et y reste indéfiniment.
> 
> Dans World of Warcraft l'offensive de la Croisade d'Argent l'accule à la Citadelle et il finit par être vaincu par les aventuriers, mais je ne sais pas si ce qui se passe dans World of Warcraft s'inscrit dans le lore officiel. On en saura plus dans Warcraft 4. Peut-être. Un jour. Quand ils auront fini Starcraft II.


Alors si c'est pour sortir le jeu en 3 ou 6 fois, sans moi  :ouaiouai: 

Merci des explications, j'vais aller faire un tour sur le wiki du jeu pour voir.

----------


## Zerger

Bah ca fait juste une boite de plus que WarIII + son add-on.

----------


## Kamasa

> Mes souvenirs sont flous vu le délai depuis mon dernier run du jeu (et j'ai pas envie d'aller me respoiler sur Wiki, je ne suis qu'à la moitié de la campagne mort-vivante), mais il me semble qu'il fusionne avec Ner'Zhul et émancipe le Fléau vis-a-vis de la Légion. Et ensuite il pose son royal séant sur le trône de glace et y reste indéfiniment.
> 
> Dans World of Warcraft l'offensive de la Croisade d'Argent l'accule à la Citadelle et il finit par être vaincu par les aventuriers, mais je ne sais pas si ce qui se passe dans World of Warcraft s'inscrit dans le lore officiel. On en saura plus dans Warcraft 4. Peut-être. Un jour. Quand ils auront fini Starcraft II.


Durant le levelling on fait une quête durant laquelle on prends d'assaut la citadelle. C'est là que Putrecin et Varimatras trahissent la horde. Durant cet événement, Bolvar est considéré comme mort devant la citadelle (laquelle est bombardée par une nouvelle peste qu'a créé Putrecin).
Dans "l'instance de fin", Bolvar est en fait à moitié mort et est un boss de l'instance.
Arthas est le boss de fin, il est battu, mais Bolvar arrive et dit qu'il faut un roi-liche histoire de contrôler les morts-vivants. Il se chapotte donc du heaume du roi-liche et se planque sous la glace où était Arthas en disant que ça servira à maitriser les morts-vivants.

Bref, une fin avec un bon gros pretexte pour nous le resortir dans 1 ou 2 jeux/extensions :D

----------


## Agano

Aaah, ouais. C'est pas la cinématique où un assaut de l'élite de l'Alliance et de la Horde contre la porte ouest de la Citadelle finit par un désastre suite au catapultage de tonneaux plein de cette merde pesteuse?

----------


## Kamasa

Tout à fait.
C'est la trahison d'une partie de horde, et à ce moment que "meurt" Bolvar.

Si tu veux voir comment se termine Arhtas :

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mes souvenirs sont flous vu le délai depuis mon dernier run du jeu (et j'ai pas envie d'aller me respoiler sur Wiki, je ne suis qu'à la moitié de la campagne mort-vivante), mais il me semble qu'il fusionne avec Ner'Zhul et émancipe le Fléau vis-a-vis de la Légion. Et ensuite il pose son royal séant sur le trône de glace et y reste indéfiniment.
> 
> Dans World of Warcraft l'offensive de la Croisade d'Argent l'accule à la Citadelle et il finit par être vaincu par les aventuriers, mais je ne sais pas si ce qui se passe dans World of Warcraft s'inscrit dans le lore officiel. On en saura plus dans Warcraft 4. Peut-être. Un jour. Quand ils auront fini Starcraft II.


Bah en fait, le lore de WOW, pose des testiballs en adamantium sur tout le lore développé dans Warcraft3  ::):  (dixit les developpeurs eux-même)

----------


## Agano

Ils rattraperont ça avec Warcraft IV. Ils le feront un jour, obligé. Ne serait-ce que pour nous faire le coup du reboot. 

Par contre pour Arthas, c'est con qu'il soit mort. Ils le feront peut-être respawn vu que c'est un chevalier de la mort tr0tr0d4rK et qu'il y a moyen de bricoler quelque chose, mais quid du nouveau roi-liche que personne ne connaît?

----------


## Panoptie

> Par contre pour Arthas, c'est con qu'il soit mort. Ils le feront peut-être respawn vu que c'est un chevalier de la mort tr0tr0d4rK


La fin d'Arthas, je trouve que ça va, vraiment. Il a eu tout un arc à lui, des moments classes et même un peu de développement via quelques quêtes, je pense que c'est terminé pour lui. Et par rapport à Illidan dont la fin se résume à une bande de vingt-cinq clampins qui débarquent chez lui, lui casse la gueule et partent avec les meubles sans apparition ou utilité dans le reste de l'extension, il s'en sort pas mal.

Ensuite, pour "le nouveau roi Liche", pas de nouvelle pour le moment il me semble. Avec Cataclysm, certaines anciennes zones contrôlées par le fléau ont changé avec des druides et des chamans qui essaient de purifier tout le bordel laissé par Arthas. 

Le gars en question, Bolvar, pas de nouvelle. Jusqu'à ce moment, il était plus ou moins le dirigeant de l'Alliance, il a été remplacé mais en tant que Roi Liche, rien de neuf. A la limite, étant donné que Blibli a l'air de chercher à faire de Sylvanas un possible adversaire ( Pas fan de l'idée... ), je pense qu'il pourrait avoir sa place à ce moment.

----------


## Haelnak

Je suis toujours impressionné de voir des gens réussir à suivre le scénario de WoW tant tout est dilué et raconté par l'intermédiaire d'interminables pavés.

----------


## Fizdol

http://fr.wowwiki.wikia.com/Catégorie:Histoire

Pour le reste, il y a eurocamastercarde.

----------


## Panoptie

C'est un peu le soucis... 

L'histoire de Warcraft est divisée sur trop de supports et pas toujours d'une qualité fofolle... J'ai beau avoir fait le jeu et lu les livres, il me manque l'apport des comics où ils développent des personnages qui seront probablement très importants par la suite. De base, l'écriture de Blibli manque de subtilité ( Avec un sujet aussi sympa que l'idée d'une guerre civile dans la Horde, ils te fichent un délire du type "Méchant corrompu". ), mais si en plus, ils te dispersent les morceaux partout et font de la couture pour que tout ne se casse pas la tronche...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis toujours impressionné de voir des gens réussir à suivre le scénario de WoW tant tout est dilué et raconté par l'intermédiaire d'interminables pavés.


Moi je ne me souviens qu de War 3 et de l'add-on. C'était chouette, surtout les cinématiques de fou furieux qui collent la misère à celles de D3/Starcraft 2 en terme d'intensité émotionnel trop mature  :Bave: 
De mon excursion sur Wow je me souviens d'une quantité de champignons et de sanglier, rien d'autre  :tired: 
Mais sinon on s'en branlerait pas un peu de l'histoire de Warcraft, ici du moins  ? :recentrageendouceur:

----------


## Haelnak

Si, bien sûr, tu as raison. :cacaoespecedenflurepourquituteprends:

----------


## Agano

Un peu de respect pour Arthas Menethil, charogne.

----------


## jeanba

> De mon excursion sur Wow je me souviens d'une quantité de champignons et de sanglier, rien d'autre


Au bout de 20 sangliers, je suis retourné relire asterix

Hier, j'ai recommencé la campagne COH, en mode difficile.
Je me suis fait exploser à la deuxième mission : je peux ressortir le jeu de mot éculé

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si, bien sûr, tu as raison. :cacaoespecedenflurepourquituteprends:


:jemeprendspourletypequisefaitrégulièrementrecad  reralorspourunefoisjemevenge:

----------


## Fizdol

D'ailleurs si on regarde bien ce qui est écrit ...




> Mais sinon on s'en branlerait pas un peu de l'histoire de Warcraft, ici du moins  ? :recent*rageendouceur*:

----------


## banditbandit

> Je me suis fait exploser à la deuxième mission : je peux ressortir le jeu de mot éculé


Le jeu de mot c'est sur éculé ou alors il est vraiment éculé le jeu de mot ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Attendez maintenant que j'y pense tant qu'on est sur Warcraft, une question m'est restée à jamais sans réponse :

Quand tu veux les faire exploser dans War 2 :



Qu'est ce qu'il dit exactement le mouton ?

Barême you ?  ::ninja:: 

Ca fait 13 ans que mon esprit est tourmenté par l'absence de réponse à ce problème fondamental.

----------


## Haelnak

Bah "Blame you", non ?

----------


## BenRicard

*Crypt of the Necrodancer* : 

Un jeu qu'il est bien mais qu'il est dur ! j'adore les rogue like et les jeux de rythme donc ce jeu est parfaitement taillé pour ma petite personne. c'est un jeu qui peut se finir très vite mais accroche toi pour voir la fin puisqu'il est sans pitié, la moindre erreur se paie cash ! j'y joue sur des petites session, genre 1 heure tous les soirs, pas plus car après je trouves qu'on perd en concentration et on est plus aussi efficace. Cependant au fil des soirs, je sans que je progresse, comme quoi le jeu est dur mais pas injuste, si tu crève c'est de ta faute, point barre ! Pour l'instant, mon record et d'être arrivé jusqu'à la zone 4-2, bientôt la fin  :^_^: 

*Alien Isolation* :

Soyons honnête avec nous même, 6 mois après tout le monde, je flippe ma race !  ::P:  j'avance là aussi petit à petit, je fais des petites sessions car l'univers est particulièrement bien rendu et j'ai tendance à un peu trop étouffé si je joue trop longtemps. De plus, le système de save fait que l'on doit recommencer et recommencer des même séquences de jeux....les morts à répétition, ça fait râler hein ! ^^

Graphiquement c'est bien foutu et le jeu tourne particulièrement bien sur ma config vieillissante ! L'alien, lui est loin d'être con et m'a régulièrement surpris alors que j'essaierais tant bien que mal de me planqué  :^_^: 

Bref Alien c'est bon, mangez-en !

----------


## Zerger

Moi aussi j'ai croisé mon premier alien hier... J'ai bien transpiré  ::P:

----------


## TrAshLOLO

J'espère que vous aurez pas le même problème que moi.

En ce moment c'est bien simple, dés que je charge ma sauvegarde, je fais 3 pas et je tombe sur l'Alien. S'est devenu abominablement pénible. Surtout qu'en avancant dans le jeu s'ajoutent les synthétiques qui sont eux aussi sur-pénibles.

Je rêve d'ailleurs d'un DLC ultra-bourrin pour péter 10 tonnes de synthétiques par niveau rien que pour passer mes nerfs.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je rêve d'ailleurs d'un DLC ultra-bourrin pour péter 10 tonnes de synthétiques par niveau rien que pour passer mes nerfs.


Patiente encore quelques niveaux et une opportunité devrait t’être donnée pour pouvoir assouvir ce fantasme !  :;):

----------


## jeanba

> Le jeu de mot c'est sur éculé ou alors il est vraiment éculé le jeu de mot ?


C'est tellement nul que tu es condamné à trouver une critique de Company Of Heroes en français sans jeu de mot

----------


## Rakanishu

A Thief 2, depuis que j'ai découvert un joli mod graphique grâce au topic des screenshots. 

Je viens de sortir d'une mission que j'ai faite d'une manière probablement pas prévue par les développeurs du tout. Déjà il faut savoir que j'ai cherché un mod qui augmente grandement la difficulté : les ennemis nous voient de très loin si en pleine lumière, ils se rendent compte quand quelqu'un est absent, ils sont bien plus sensibles au bruit ... 

C'est la mission où on entre chez les mécanistes pour écouter la discussion entre le Shérif et Karras derrière une porte. Pour entrer chez les Mécanistes, il y a plein de moyens, mais j'ai décidé de passer par les catacombes, où trainent deux revenants qui font une ronde. 

Allez savoir pourquoi et comment, mais après avoir farfouillé un peu dans le niveau il s'avère qu'un garde "humain" rencontre un de ces revenants et s'ensuit un combat, pendant lequel le garde hurle et appelle ses collègues à l'aide. De là où je suis, tout ce que j'entends c'est les rires maléfiques du revenant, les hurlements des mécanistes, et des bruits d'armes. Dans le doute, je ne bouge pas.

Enfin, tout se calme. Il s'avère que le revenant a fait le ménage dans 90% des gardes de la map, principalement dans la cathédrale.

Vue du dessus :


Vue sur place :


Mais que voit-on sur cette image d'ailleurs, au fond à droite ? Deux cadavres côte à côte ? Oui mais pas n'importe qui, il y a notre fauteur de trouble. Conclusion : un fantôme peut être tué tant qu'on est dans une cathédrale !


Enfin, en bonus totalement random, j'ai été surpris par le 2e revenant pendant que j'écoutais à la porte le Shérif et Karras se raconter leur plan machiavélique. Une porte s'ouvre, en sort un Mécaniste, rien d'anormal là, et soudainement un bruit de course et le 2e Revenant fonçant sur le Mécaniste pour le tuer. 

J'étais heureusement bien caché, car il m'a cherché ensuite, il devait me sentir, et du coup j'ai eu du mal à suivre la conversation entre le Shérif et Karras  ::lol:: 


Au final, j'ai pu EASILY finir la mission, en courant presque tout le temps, tant le nombre de morts était important. La 2nde moitié était devenue très simple. Et une fois l'écran de fin de mission apparu, le jeu me notait aucun mort. Tricheur, quand lui décide de tuer ça compte pas apparemment.

----------


## hisvin

*Realm of Arkania (blade of destiny):*J'ai l'épée, les coordonnées de l'invasion et j'ai tenté de faire le duel mais, avec un perso niveau 5 (pour un plafond de 20), c'est un peu juste voir trop juste... Je ne me sens pas l'envie de faire du génocide de bestioles pour monter.

----------


## hisvin

*Combat mission shock forces:* Campagne stepsons of djihad mission 4. Mes lignes de défense s'écroulent lentement mais surement d'autant plus que je fais des erreurs de placement et d'anticipation menant à la mort idiote de pas mal de soldats. A cela se rajoute mon incapacité à utiliser les grads (franchement, 25 minutes de préparation avant les tirs, il faut être devin pour savoir ou sera l'adversaire.). Le point positif étant que j'ai réussi à priori à juguler une avancée sur une zone avec la destruction de 3 véhicules genre Spartan et d'un poste de commandement ainsi qu'un poste Javelin.

----------


## Zerger

> L'alien, lui est loin d'être con et m'a régulièrement surpris alors que j'essaierais tant bien que mal de me planqué


Je dois m'y prendre comme un manche mais je bloque (au moins une dizaine de tentatives) sur le deuxieme passage avec l'alien. Alors des fois, tu te peux mettre juste a cote de lui sans qu'il bronche puis d'autre fois, il va te reperer dans une armoire 3 couloirs plus loin  ::huh::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je dois m'y prendre comme un manche mais je bloque (au moins une dizaine de tentatives) sur le deuxieme passage avec l'alien. Alors des fois, tu te peux mettre juste a cote de lui sans qu'il bronche puis d'autre fois, il va te reperer dans une armoire 3 couloirs plus loin


Sang froid, patience, discrétion, *opportunisme* et grande réactivité. Si tu arrives à combiner tout ça, ce qui devient presque une seconde nature au fur et à mesure de ton avancée dans le jeu, ça devrait forcément passer (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ça va forcément systématiquement passer tout seul, le jeu n'aurait alors plus beaucoup d'intérêt).
Et oui, je parle bien de jouer au niveau difficile recommandé par les développeurs.

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce que j'ai fait mais pour l'instant je bloque. Bah ca finira par passer
(Bon finalement c'est passé à tete reposée. Deja, j'avais zappé un pt de sauvegarde en chemin, et c'est beaucoup plus facile de progresser en collant au cul de l'alien caisse apres caisse plutot qu'en essayant à tout prix de s'en éloigner)

----------


## Dicsaw

*F.E.A.R 2*: J'avais testé la démo sur console à la sortie et c'était tellement naze que j'étais persuadé que ce n'était plus Monolith derrière cet épisode. 
Je le relance sur pc et en fait oui, c'est bien Monolith: feeling des armes et des déplacements au top, ambiance de fou, scénario intéressant...

C'est parfaitement rythmé. Au moment de se lasser d'un certain type d'ennemi il y en a d'autres qui débarquent. Les phases en mecha' sont sympathiques, elles durent pas longtemps.
Et encore une fois l'ambiance est dingue. Les apparitions d'Alma sont encore plus travaillées que dans le premier.

Je l'ai presque fini la, 6h de jeu, ça m'a l'air court mais je vais le relancer avec plaisir. Les gunfiiiights.  :Bave: 


*Bionic Commando* (le reboot de 2009): Sympathique. Le grappin est cool à utiliser, c'est dynamique, faut bouger un peu partout si on ne veut pas se faire tuer.
C'est très "jeu à scoring", même dans la construction des niveaux, le jeu pousse vraiment à utiliser le grappin.

C'est court la aussi (5h de jeu, bientôt terminé) mais ça m'a l'air assez rejouable.


*Halo 4*: C'pas la merde que j'imaginais mais c'est pas glorieux non plus. 
C'est joli (pour un jeu X360 de 2011 hein), la panoplie de mouvement est plus grande que dans les anciens Halo (le sprint) mais je sais pas si c'est une bonne chose au final.

Je m'amuse bien en multi, moins dans la campagne.


*Gears of War 3*: C'est pas une série que j'aime mais j'avais pas encore fait le 3. Et en fait c'est bien.
Le rythme de la campagne ne s’arrête jamais, le gameplay ne se limite pas à du "cacher/tirer" comme je le croyais.

En plus le multi est très bien.



*D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die*: Jeu épisodique à la Telltale, sorti à l'origine sur XOne mais maintenant dispo' sur pc.
C'est TROP BIEN. Bien écrit, bien mis en scene, les personnages sont biens... 

C'est particulier par contre, c'est les mecs de Deadly Premonition qui sont derrière le jeu et ça se voit.
Sauf que D4 n'est pas (trop) moche et le jeu tourne sans soucis. 

Pour cerner un peu l'ambiance et le scénario du jeu faut imaginer un mix entre Twin Peaks, Silent Hill 2, Inception et Memento. Contrairement à DP, D4 ne se noie pas dans ses références et il a sa propre personnalité. 

Pour le gameplay c'est du Telltale en encore plus simple (ça ne se joue qu'à la souris ou avec trois touches sur la manette) mais les QTE sont sympas à faire, ça devient limite un jeu de rythme.

AH et je crois que c'est le seul jeu à format épisodique vraiment bien foutu: ce qu'on achète maintenant ce n'est pas "l'épisode 1 bidule season pass pour la saison complète à paraitre dans 8 mois" MAIS la saison 1 complète (le jeu n'est pas sorti en épisodes séparées) et apparemment elle se suffirait à elle même, il y a un final et pas un gros cliffhanger pour faire vendre la saison 2.

----------


## JPKoffe

> *D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die*: Jeu épisodique à la Telltale, sorti à l'origine sur XOne mais maintenant dispo' sur pc.
> C'est TROP BIEN. Bien écrit, bien mis en scene, les personnages sont biens... 
> 
> C'est particulier par contre, c'est les mecs de Deadly Premonition qui sont derrière le jeu et ca


Sur Steam, le jeu est intitulé "D4: Dark Dreams Don’t Die -Season One-", donc là à la fin y a une "vrai" fin ou un cliffhanger en attendant une hypothétique saison 2 -qui dépend des ventes de la 1er saison- ?

----------


## Momock

Il me semble que c'est mort pour la saison 2, non? Vu que les ventes sur XboxOne ont été mauvaises (quelle surprise...)

----------


## Dicsaw

> Sur Steam, le jeu est intitulé "D4: Dark Dreams Don’t Die -Season One-", donc là à la fin y a une "vrai" fin ou un cliffhanger en attendant une hypothétique saison 2 -qui dépend des ventes de la 1er saison- ?


J'avais pas terminé.  ::sad:: 

J'ai édité en précisant que d’après les premiers retours Steam la saison 1 se suffit à elle même et que le jeu pourrait être prit pour un "one shot" si la mention "season one" n'y était pas.  ::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

> *Gears of War 3*: C'est pas une série que j'aime mais j'avais pas encore fait le 3. Et en fait c'est bien.
> Le rythme de la campagne ne s’arrête jamais, le gameplay ne se limite pas à du "cacher/tirer" comme je le croyais.


Je n'ai fait que le premier, en coop avec mon frère, à l'époque de la sortie, c'était sympa (et Halo 2 aussi, c'est dire si mes goûts étaient douteux).
Quand le deuxième est arrivé j'ai tenté l'expérience en solo et je me suis emmerdé comme un rat mort au bout d'une heure. Poubelle.
Il est sympa celui-là en solo même si j'ai trouvé GoW2 tout pourri ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> Il est sympa celui-là en solo même si j'ai trouvé GoW tout pourri ?


Surement, pour me faire aimer la série alors que je pouvais pas me la saquer jusqu'à présent...

----------


## Sylvine

Son de cloche différent ici, j'avais bien aimé le 2 mais le 3 servait un peu à rien (je parle du solo hein).
Après pour être honnête c'est tellement vieux que je me souviens même plus pourquoi j'ai pu aimer ou pas, mais si t'as vraiment pas aimé le 2, je doute très fortement que tu accroches à celui-là.

----------


## JPKoffe

> J'avais pas terminé. 
> 
> J'ai édité en précisant que d’après les premiers retours Steam la saison 1 se suffit à elle même et que le jeu pourrait être prit pour un "one shot" si la mention "season one" n'y était pas.


Ok, j'ai vu.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Gears of War 3, m'a fait la même impression que Modern Warfare3, en fait c'est vraiment un 2.1. Si t'as adoré le 2, le 3 reste très bon, mais fait vraiment "redite". Après, il est blindé de passages épiques, et on peut faire toute la campagne en coop à 4 (et ca, ca vaut vraiment le coup)

----------


## Momock

Après avoir fini *Deponia 2* (que j'ai trouvé inférieur au premier sur presque tous les plans), je me suis remis à *Recettear* (que j'avais abandonné la première fois lors de sa sortie il y a... plein d'années! Je deviens VIEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUX!!!

Bref, je m'y suis remis et j'ai passé le cap où je m'étais planté lors de ma première partie, mais je pense que je ne parviendrais pas au bout en un seul run (il me faut 500000pix, et j'en ai à peine 40000, et une semaine pour y arriver. Plutôt tendu donc. Il va falloir que je me risque à faire des donjons entiers en un seul run pour obtenir des objets exclusivement de grande valeur)

Je joue aussi à *Teslagrad*, qui m'a été fortement recommandé par des canards, et c'est pas mal du tout. C'est pas trop mon truc la plateforme physique à la base, et j'avais peur de criser dans ce jeu comme je l'avait fait dans Super Meat Boy, dans les niveaux avec ventilos et les niveaux avec les bobines magnétiques. Et oui, je crise, mais ça va. Y'a pas mal de bonnes idées de gameplay par-ci par-là qui renouvellent l'intérêt san cesse. Le seul truc que j'aime pas trop, c'est que je trouve le perso "flottant" (lui et les objets interragissables du jeu) Y'en a qui aiment, moi bof. J'ai l'impression, renforcée par le coup de crayon tout à fait charmant des personnages, de déplacer un bout de papier plus qu'un vrai perso, par moments.

Et puis je me sis mis à *Resonance*, un point'n'click où l'on joue 4 parsonnages. L'entrée en la matière fut assez originale et captivante (j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur l'histoire de tous ces gens, mission accomplie pour une intro) Autre originalité: on peut stocker n'importe-quel truc clicable dans sa mémoire à court-terme (qui est un inventaire à sujets de conversation) pour les utiliser sur les persos. Les conversations se font essentiellement par ce moyen, y'a très peu de phrases-toutes-faites-sélectionnables. Pour l'instant j'ai pas assez avancé pour s'avoir si c'est bien ou pas bien.

----------


## Supergounou

> Après avoir fini *Deponia 2* (que j'ai trouvé inférieur au premier sur presque tous les plans)


Les énigmes sont quand même vraiment mieux calibrées dans le 2, mais la fraicheur de la découverte du monde disparait. Le scénario est aussi beaucoup plus riche dans le 2.

----------


## Momock

Calibrée? C'est à dire? J'en ai trouvé certaines tirées par les cheveux (ça ne m'étais pas arrivé dans le premier), et souvent les choses avancent sans trop savoir pourquoi. Beaucoup de déclenchage de script qui débloque une ligne de dialogue chez le perso X ou Y, à qui il faut reparler pour déclencher un truc random (genre les jeux d'aventure jap sur DS. Bon, p'têt pas quand-même, mais c'est pour donner une idée), et surtout très peu de puzzles et qui sont nuls par rapport au premier. Après niveau scénar, c'est plus complexe que dans le 1, ouais. Mais bof... ce que font les persos n'a aucun putain de sens, et Rufus est devenu une parodie de lui-même, à la manière d'Homer dans les derinières saisons des Simpsons.

Mais le jeu est bien. J'espère juste que le trois remonte la pente.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ben moi c'est le contraire, je me suis retrouvé bloqué par 2x dans le premier, avec obligation de me référer à la soluce et de me dire "merde, j'aurais jamais trouvé ça tout seul". Dans le 2, tout est passé bien plus crème (avec tout de même de la difficulté, faut pas abuser). L'histoire des scripts, c'est inhérent au genre, depuis le 1er Monkey Island on a appris à reparler régulièrement aux PNJ voir s'ils nous débloqueraient pas le scénario. Et j'aime pas les puzzles dans un point'n click, j'ai jamais compris ce qu'ils pouvaient foutre dans un tel genre. Si je veux des puzzles, je joue à Myst ou à un puzzle-game.

Par contre, tout à fait d'accord, Rufus est devenu trop caricatural, mais il me fait rire quand même ce con (ce qui n'est plus le cas d'Homer depuis la saison 14).

----------


## Momock

> L'histoire des scripts, c'est inhérent au genre, depuis le 1er Monkey Island on a appris à reparler régulièrement aux PNJ voir s'ils nous débloqueraient pas le scénario.


Ouais mais y'a des jeux où c'est logique de penser à reparler à un perso, ou bien où l'on nous le dit directement si y'a pas de vraie raison (c'est naze, mais bon, au moins tu ne tournes pas en rond).

Et puis y'a Deponia 2.

Bon, je voudrais pas trop tirer dessus non-plus, vu que j'ai bien aimé globalement. Question de goûts aussi. Pour moi 50% énigmes à items, 50% puzzle, c'est la sauce idéale (pas pour rien que The Dig, Machinarium ou Sanitarium sont parmis mes p'n'c favoris) Dire "les puzzle, ça ne devrait être que dans Myst" c'est con. J'ai pas envie de jouer à des jeux 100% prise de tête puzzlesque non-plus. En plus on peut les zapper dans Deponia... ils ont pensé à toi!

----------


## Supergounou

Ouai t'as raison, histoire de goûts. J'adore les point'n click, j'adore les puzzle games, mais les puzzles dans un point'n click ça m'hérisse les poils de cul. Je joue pas à ces jeux pour ça, ce que je veux c'est une bonne histoire, des bons personnages, un bon univers, une bonne écriture dans les dialogues et dans le scénario, et des énigmes qui me font réfléchir sans que j'ai à passer 1h sur un écran fixe.




> En plus on peut les zapper dans Deponia... ils ont pensé à toi!


T'es sérieux? Putain si j'avais découvert ça plus tôt j'aurais moins raggé sur cette saloperie de ventilation dans le 3.

----------


## Momock

Euh... ben ouais. Juste au dessus de la flèche pour sortir du puzzle, y'a une petite croix qui te permet de le zapper (ce que j'ai failli faire avec le combat à la con contre Spunky Goal...)

----------


## Zerger

> je me suis remis à *Recettear* (que j'avais abandonné la première fois lors de sa sortie il y a... plein d'années! Je deviens VIEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUX!!!


Capitalism Oh !

Ouais les donjons faut les one-shot si tu veux qu'ils soient rentables. Good luck pour la derniere semaine, j'en ai chier pour la passer du premier coup

----------


## Pluton

Je suis vers la fin de Metro Last Light Redux, bah je suis vraiment sous le charme, c'est bien le plus beau jeu auquel j'ai pu jouer, les lumières dynamique sont nickel, la DA aussi (sauf quelques PNJ), le gunplay est bien varié et trippant, et de tout ça ressort un sacré putain d'ambiance à couper au shotgun automatique. Les extérieurs sont bluffants, j'ai déjà envie de me refaire 2033 redux + celui-ci rien que pour reprofiter de la ballade moscovite-glacée-cendrée.
Et putain je suis trop fan de toute la panoplie "objectif immersion" mise en place, avec la montre, l'absence de HUD, la batterie à dynamo (qui hélas se décharge pas assez vite), le masque et ses effets d'usure, la respiration, la buée, les filtres etc... à tel point que j'essuie parfois la visière d'un coup de main alors que je sais que la condensation est à l'intérieur et ne partira pas...

Y'a un ou deux passages que relevait Znokiss à base de "je bute 15 Nosalis adossé à un mur en attendant un radeau/ascenseur, mais avec les bombes incendiaires ça passe tout seul.

Un gros gros morceau de FPS linéaire ce jeu, surtout les deux bout à bout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_Le CoD des gens biens_  ::ninja:: 

Imagine la même qualité visuelle avec des maps plus ouvertes façon Stalker  :Emo: 
Genre le passage dans les marais  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

Putain ouais, par contre le gameplay dans les marais j'ai pas trop aimé les bestioles là... moi j'adore les passages avec des gus à dessouder dans le noir, à la fin je me suis régalé grave avec les troupes de chocs !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un peu trop facile pour le coup, mais ouais y'a moyen de bien s'amuser avec eux.

----------


## Pluton

Ç’aurait été pas mal de coller Fallout 4 sous X-Ray engine, pas comme si Bethesgras avait pas les ronds pour se payer un moteur russe.
Avec le même gameplay, osef de l'évolution du perso, seul le matos compte   ::o:

----------


## znokiss

Si jamais Pluton, y'a d'excellents DLCs, pour le coup. 

J'en parlais dans le tout premier post de ce topic (pas les meilleurs) et ici en page 2, le DLC "Polis" je crois, que j'ai kiffé grave  ::wub::  comme on dit.
Un DLC où t'es enfin (quasi) libre de tes mouvements, de la pure exploration/survie bien foutu. 
Limite ils pourraient en faire un jeu complet..

----------


## Pluton

Je croyais que le pack redux les contenait d'office, je regarderai ça après avoir fini le jeu.

----------


## Nono

> Si jamais Pluton, y'a d'excellents DLCs, pour le coup. 
> 
> J'en parlais dans le tout premier post de ce topic (pas les meilleurs) et ici en page 2, le DLC "Polis" je crois, que j'ai kiffé grave  comme on dit.
> Un DLC où t'es enfin (quasi) libre de tes mouvements, de la pure exploration/survie bien foutu.


Je viens de lire ton résumé, et ça a l'air tellement mieux que les DLC du pack "Chronique", que j'ai regardé à deux fois pour voir pourquoi je ne l'avais pas.
En fait, le pack Chronique est une succession de 3 ou 4 mission solo où on incarne des têtes connues (Khan, Pavel, Anna), mais elles ne durent qu'1/4 d'heure à tout casser et sont linéaires comme ma bite.

----------


## Pluton

Bon, je confirme j'ai bien les DLC inclus dans la version Redux. Je le ferai donc à l'occase.

En attendant j'ai installé *the Witcher 2 EE* que j'avais acheté y'a un moment sur GOG.
Eh bien c'est pas la joie, mais alors du tout.
Déjà les graphismes, c'est joli ok, mais gâché en partie à cause des ombres ultra foireuses, à savoir qu'une espèce de filtre quadrillé a été mis en place pour... pour quoi au fait??! Y'a des petits quadrillages sur les ombres du nez, du menton, des plis des fringues pour remplacer une vraie ombre noire. C'est un effet à chier et impossible à virer.
J'ai fait quelques forums et visiblement "it's a feature not a bug". Dithering. Putain j'aurai préféré pouvoir desactiver
Bon, passons.

Alors la VO est bonne mais avec tout l'argot j'ai du lâcher l'affaire et passer en VF, et là tout est bon sauf la voix de Geralt. Dans la vie y'en a qui ont une voix badass et ceux qui ont besoin de se forcer. Le doubleur FR du witcher fait partie de cette seconde catégorie.

Bon, passons.

Alors le gameplay, il faut boire les potions en méditation... c'est lore friendly, c'est cohérent, réaliste mais... ça nique le jeu puisque à moins de lire une soluce ou de voir l'avenir je ne sais pas de quoi j'aurai besoin dans les 20 min à venir donc ça va être jeu, mort, quickload, potion re-jeu. Débile.

L'interface, même à la manette, est une plaie. Dans l'inventaire on sait jamais sur quel emplacement on est. Quand on l'ouvre il est sur les bottes par défaut je crois, ce qui est débile car 99% du temps il devrait s'ouvrir sur le dernier truc ramassé, mais non à chaque fois je touille la manette en plissant les yeux pour piger sur quel item je suis.
L'arbre de compétences, on sait pas pourquoi les trucs sont verrouillés, j'ai rien pigé aux mutagenes, c'est brouillon, pour moi "faire muter la compétence" ça veut rien dire.
La roue de compétence avec un ralenti c'est cool mais pourquoi y'a deux putains de secondes de latence avant qu'on puisse y faire un choix ?! t'ouvre le menu radial, monde au ralenti et faut attendre avant de choisir le sort ou la compétence ou un piège.

Le lock j'ai rien pigé : y'a un lock ou y'en a pas ? Pourquoi la caméra n'est pas centrée sur l'ennemi locké ? En fait le lock sert juste à dire : les autres ennemis que j'ai pas locké je vais pas pouvoir les contrer et je vais en chier pour les attaquer. Putain mais Zelda64 c'est bien mieux fait.

Le loot : ok je dois attendre 20secondes après avoir tué un mob pour que son corps disparaisse et laisse un sac de butin par terre pour pouvoir looter des merdes qui servent à rien. Ou rien du tout quand le sac, finalement , n'apparait pas. Putain mais faut arrêter avec les sacs qui remplacent les corps, ce mécanisme de MMO est moche, anti-immersif, débile.

L'ambiance : cul et grossièretés ok c'est mature super. Les soldats qui lâchent "le trébuchet ça envoie du lourd" c'est un peu déplacé dans ce contexte.
Le début c'est hyper dirigiste, un putain de couloir plus scripté qu'un COD, avec des saves auto juste avant des mini-cinématiques inzappables (genre le dragon qui te one-shot 20 fois avant de pouvoir passer le pont sur un malentendu parce qu'aucun indice sonore ou visuel ne permet de savoir à quel moment traverser.

Enfin le découpage en mini-saynettes est chiant également. Y'a aucun liant...

Pffff j'espère que c'est juste le prologue qui est moisi mais déjà il part avec des sacrées tares le bestiau.

----------


## soocrian

C'est bien résumé  ::):  Le prologue c'est le pire je te rassure, même si par la suite c'est pas tellement mieux.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Y'a des petits quadrillages sur les ombres du nez, du menton, des plis des fringues pour remplacer une vraie ombre noire*. C'est un effet à chier et impossible à virer.
>  "it's a feature not a bug". Dithering. Putain j'aurai préféré pouvoir desactiver
> Bon, passons.


 :tired:  
Faut pas abuser, le dithering n'est vraiment pas flagrant. Et ce n'est pas une feature mais une méthode de calcul des ombres.

 





> Alors le gameplay, il faut boire les potions en méditation... c'est lore friendly, c'est cohérent, réaliste mais... ça nique le jeu puisque à moins de lire une soluce ou de voir l'avenir je ne sais pas de quoi j'aurai besoin dans les 20 min à venir donc ça va être jeu, mort, quickload, potion re-jeu. Débile.


Non, suffit d'être logique. 
Tu suis une quête en sachant qu'il va y avoir un souci (genre grotte dangereuse/sombre), bah tu prends tes potions de régénération et de vision nocturne voire de boost des dégâts.
Et pour affronter des ennemis spécifiques, bah tu utilises les huiles qui peuvent être appliquées à tout moment. 




> L'interface, même à la manette, est une plaie.


Suffit d'y jouer à la souris. L'interface (de la version enhanced) fait parti, sans problème, du haut du panier des ARPGs de ces 10 dernières années.




> t'ouvre le menu radial, monde au ralenti et faut attendre avant de choisir le sort ou la compétence ou un piège.


Euh, non.




> Le début c'est hyper dirigiste, un putain de couloir plus scripté qu'un COD.


Ouai. Le prologue est scripté à crever. Après, non. C'est une zone ouverte à la manière d'un Dragon Age.

----------


## znokiss

Y'a combien d'actes au Witcher 1 ? Je suis au 4, dans la ville des marchands, et ça s'éternise un peu..
C'est que comme vous autres, j'ai le 2 sur le feu, là.

----------


## ercete

*Mark Of The Ninja* après avoir passé quelques temps sur *Invisible Inc.* je me suis rendu compte que j'avais vraiment apprécié MOTN, je m'y remet donc pour terminer a 100% et faire le DLC.
C'est toujours autant un bonheur.

---------- Post added at 11h25 ---------- Previous post was at 11h24 ----------

Et je suis aussi sur *The Witcher 1*, je le redémarre parce que jamais fini l'acte 3 et j'aimerai bien me faire la trilogie enchainée.

----------


## Haelnak

> Y'a combien d'actes au Witcher 1 ? Je suis au 4, dans la ville des marchands, et ça s'éternise un peu..
> C'est que comme vous autres, j'ai le 2 sur le feu, là.


Au total, c'est Prologue + 5 chapitres + Épilogue.

Par contre, le quartier des marchands, c'est dans le chapitre III, pas IV.

Le Chapitre IV est vraiment sympa et se déroule ailleurs qu'à Wyzima (enfin) et le V n'est pas très long.

----------


## Momock

> Non, suffit d'être logique.
> Tu suis une quête en sachant qu'il va y avoir un souci (genre grotte dangereuse/sombre), bah tu prends tes potions de régénération et de vision nocturne voire de boost des dégâts.
> Et pour affronter des ennemis spécifiques, bah tu utilises les huiles qui peuvent être appliquées à tout moment.


Oui, mais non. C'était mieux dans le 1, quand on pouvait boire quand on voulait (tout était mieux dans le 1, en fait...)

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était mieux, ni même bien, simplement pas "débile" puisque avec un peu de logique, ça passe tout seul.

D'ailleurs dans 3ème opus on peut à nouveau boire à tout moment, preuve que CDProjekt n'a pas trouvé cette mécanique "proche des livres" pertinente.

Et non, tout n'est pas mieux dans le 1, loin de là. Les chapitres II et III traînent en longueur, le doublage est moins bon, les choix décisifs bien plus visibles et les combats nettement plus chiants. Ceux du 2 sont relativement proches d'un Dark Souls mais souffrent d'un manque de précision parfois pénible. Néanmoins, vu que le jeu ne propose pas que ça, c'est suffisant.

----------


## soocrian

Non les combats du 1 sont excellents. Le 2 est une purge de ce point de vue. Heureusement ils ont un peu amélioré les choses dans le 3.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu choisis un style (Rapide/Lourd/Groupe) et tu fais un clic gauche quand l'épée est orange. C'est du Batman Arkham avec un bouton. Je ne vois pas comment on peut trouver ça mieux. D'autant plus que le style de groupe et igni sont complètement craqués et que l'utilisation des bombes/pièges n'a absolument aucun intérêt.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut relativiser, c'est sans doute une purge pour ceux qui ne savent pas jouer  ::trollface:: 

@Pluton: le prologue est effectivement pas terrible, c'est un prologue/tuto quoi  , ça pose l'ambiance mais c'est clairement trop dirigiste.

Pour le dragon je pige pas ton problème, y'a de gros indice QTEsques quand il faut esquiver sur le pont...
L'interface est moins pire au C/S (moins pire, pas réussie pour autant).
Et pitié, ne tombe pas dans la bêtise crasse de certains en ne retenant que les insultes ou les nichons...

----------


## Vaatho

Pour le quadrillage en question dans The Witcher 2, y a moyen de le virer avec ça apparemment : 




> Disabling sharpening filter
> 
>     Go to %USERPROFILE%\Documents\Witcher 2\Config\
>     Open User.ini.
>     Find AllowSharpen=1 and replace it with AllowSharpen=0


Chopé de cette page, y a deux captures qui montrent la différence : http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/The_Wit...ssins_of_Kings

----------


## Koinsky

Sur *Doorkickers* en ce moment (entre autres), en jouant les campagnes en ironman.  ::):  Mes hommes me détestent. Mais pas longtemps parce que très vite, ils meurent.  :B):  Je crois que c'est pour ça qu'ils m'aiment pas, les nouveaux qui les remplacent.

C'est chouettos ce jeu, surtout pour 4 euros en promo et encore plus quand on a joué aux anciens jeux du genre, SWAT 3 et compagnie. C'est pareil mais en 2D et la réalisation est tout à fait honorable pour un indé.  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

> Pour le quadrillage en question dans The Witcher 2, y a moyen de le virer avec ça apparemment : 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopé de cette page, y a deux captures qui montrent la différence : http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/The_Wit...ssins_of_Kings


Yep. Je l'ai viré sur mes screens d'ailleurs. Par contre il faut utiliser un sweetFx pour ajouter un peu de sharpening sinon le rendu est un poil flou. 
Je peux filer mes réglages, ils ne changent absolument rien sauf la netteté.

----------


## Momock

> Tu choisis un style (Rapide/Lourd/Groupe) et tu fais un clic gauche quand l'épée est orange. C'est du Batman Arkham avec un bouton. Je ne vois pas comment on peut trouver ça mieux.


Y'a bien plus de variété dans les combas du 1 que dans ceux du 2. Alors ils ont beau être nuls, au moins ils ne sont pas nuls ET ennuyeux. Et tout le reste dans le 1 est meilleur (ambiance, musiques, histoire, persos, quêtes, alchimie, tout)




> Je n'ai pas dit que c'était mieux, ni même bien, simplement pas "débile" puisque avec un peu de logique, ça passe tout seul.


Ah? Je ne vois pas ce que le logique a à voir avec le fait de devoir poser son cul par terre pour boire un coup.

----------


## Big Bear

Ouais c'est des potions TOXIQUES, même lui a du mal à les encaisser, donc normal de le faire en méditant.

----------


## Dicsaw

> L'ambiance : cul et grossièretés ok c'est mature super.


Uhuhu att d'attaquer le 3.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah? Je ne vois pas ce que le logique a à voir avec le fait de devoir poser son cul par terre pour boire un coup.


C'est toujours plus logique que de faire une pause au milieu de combat "Hep les goules, deux secondes, je bois un coup histoire de mieux vous tataner la gueule"  ::trollface:: 
C'est logique (et contrairement aux histoires de magie, doté d'un certain réalisme) dans l'idée, d'autant que l'absorption et l'assmilation par le corps ne se fait pas instantanément et que ça perturbe le sorceleur quand il boit une potion (le taux de toxicité n'est pas là pour rien). Après en tant que mécanique de jeu bah...C'est pas facilement adaptable, on l'a vu avec le 2. 

---------- Post added at 07h24 ---------- Previous post was at 07h22 ----------




> Uhuhu att d'attaquer le 3. http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2da58b9...e4d086f39f.jpg


Un psy aurait sans doute pas mal de choses à dire sur les gens qui ne voient que le cul dans un "produit" de divertissement de ce genre  ::trollface:: 
Genre "Monsieur, achetez un paquet de mouchoirs et enfermez-vous dans votre chambre pendant 3 jours. Ca ira mieux ensuite"  ::ninja::

----------


## soocrian

Le 3 est soft par rapport aux 2 premiers (surtout par rapport au 1).

----------


## Haelnak

Yep. Je viens d'y jouer une dizaine d'heures, doit y avoir 2 allusions "sexuelles", deux fois avec Yennefer.

Enfin, j'attends toujours de trouver la boîte de striptease avec un mini-jeu de pelotage en vue à la première personne pour gagner un plan cul. Et la scène du PJ qui se tape une camée dans son mobile-home contre une dose.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Un psy aurait sans doute pas mal de choses à dire sur les gens qui ne voient que le cul dans un "produit" de divertissement de ce genre


Genre comme les gens qui voient du cul dans Dead or Alive ?  ::o: 

Et puis bon, la dernière fois que je suis passé sur le topic ça discutait pendant trois pages de comment Geralt va démonter le cul de l'herboriste. 
On va éviter de parler de psy.  ::trollface:: 






> Et la scène du PJ qui se tape une camée dans son mobile-home contre une dose.


Parle pas trop, y'a le pire personnage du jeu qui se 

Spoiler Alert! 


prostitue

 pour que Geralt lui ramène ses objets.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Halo Spartan Assaut, un jeu de tir vue du haut.
Rien de particulier à part une composante scoring avec des modificateurs de difficulté à choisir et des bonus jetables en début de mission, et que c'est plutôt plaisant (et ça m'a l'air assez dur si on active certains malus).
Ça manque juste d'un mouvement style roulade pour dynamiser le tout, surtout que le bouton A de la manette est bizarrement pas utilisé.

----------


## Momock

> C'est toujours plus logique que de faire une pause au milieu de combat "Hep les goules, deux secondes, je bois un coup histoire de mieux vous tataner la gueule"


Et c'est dans quel jeu, ça?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et c'est dans quel jeu, ça?


Aucun à ma connaissance.
J'ironisais sur le principe plus classique où ton perso consomme un truc instantanément en milieu de combat alors qu'il est en pleine action, sans rupture "Hop j'esquive et donne un coup d'épée et je bois une potion avec ma troisième main invisible sans verser dans la bouche" .En comparaison, devoir absorber tes stimulants avant l'action est plus logique. Mais pas forcément plus intéressant, c'est sûr.




> Genre comme les gens qui voient du cul dans Dead or Alive ? 
> 
> Et puis bon, la dernière fois que je suis passé sur le topic ça discutait pendant trois pages de comment Geralt va démonter le cul de l'herboriste. 
> On va éviter de parler de psy.


Ah tu t'appuies sur les déconnades de forum maintenant ? Et une comparaison avec DOA ?  T'es vraiment acculé là, laisse tomber  :^_^:    Ou va aux US, là-bas aussi ils sont choqués dès qu'ils voient un téton, tu devrais t'y plaire.
Et comme le fait remarquer nakazz, c'est pas dans Witcher qu'on nous fait un mini-jeu pour  tripoter une strip-teaseuse  ::siffle:: 
"Ouais mais c'est de l'infiltration, faut pas se faire choper par le videur !"

---------- Post added at 15h18 ---------- Previous post was at 15h12 ----------




> Yep. Je viens d'y jouer une dizaine d'heures, doit y avoir 2 allusions "sexuelles", deux fois avec Yennefer.


Je pense qu'il a chopé par erreur la version Marc Dorcel  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et une comparaison avec DOA ?


Bah ouais, j'ose vu la finesse avec laquelle c'est montré dans les deux jeux.





> Ou va aux US, là-bas aussi ils sont choqués dès qu'ils voient un téton, tu devrais t'y plaire.


Encore et encore: c'est pas le nu qui me dérange mais plus la présentation du truc.





> Et comme le fait remarquer nakazz, c'est pas dans Witcher qu'on nous fait un mini-jeu pour  tripoter une strip-teaseuse


Non, la on te fait faire des quêtes pour niquer une sorcière. 
Et on place des personnages dans des magazines Playboy.

Bien entendu qu'il n'y a pas que du cul dans The Witcher, par contre vu comment c'est présenté de façon relou faut pas s'étonner si ça fait tiquer des gens (tiens, comme DoA justement !).

Mais c'est de la merde la romance dans les jeux t'façon. Souvent écrit et traité avec les pieds. Le pire exemple ça reste la série des Mass Effect.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, la on te fait faire des quêtes pour niquer une sorcière. 
> .


A quel moment on t'oblige à "niquer" la sorcière ?Aucun. Ca reste un choix.  :;): 
De mémoire les seules scènes "érotique M6" du jeu imposées doit y'en avoir deux max: celle du début avec Yen, et une deuxième avec elle plus loin en jeu si on décide de rester avec (ou avec Triss si on choisit la rouquine, je suppose). Ca va je pense qu'on est loin des combats en petites tenues de DOA  :^_^: 
Ok y'a  Keira et sa robe inexistante, mais pour le coup faut s'en prendre à l'auteur, la première fois que Geralt la croise dans ses aventures elle est fringuée comme ça (et décrite comme nymphomane par ailleurs)  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> A quel moment on t'oblige à "niquer" la sorcière ?Aucun. Ca reste un choix.


Quand tu commence la quête la seule raison qu'on te donne pour la faire c'est la récompense en question. Rien de plus.
Ils auraient pu se passer de ce genre de trucs. Surtout quand tu commences le jeu avec l'objectif de trouver un proche disparu.

J’adhère avec la volonté de banaliser un peu le nu dans les veujidéo avec des scènes qui ne comportent pas forcement du cul mais dans ce cas fallait jouer le jeu à fond. 
J'ai un doute sur le fait que les seules personnes à vouloir se foutre à poil ne soit que les jolies filles.





> Ok y'a  Keira et sa robe inexistante, mais pour le coup faut s'en prendre à l'auteur, la première fois que Geralt la croise dans ses aventures elle est fringuée comme ça (et décrite comme nymphomane par ailleurs)


Ah ben l'auteur ou les dev' je sais pas qui est à blâmé mais pour le coup c'est vraiment un personnage de merde. M'enfin du coup avec Geralt ça fait la paire.

Ca me blase un peu quand je vois des perso' secondaires mieux écrits que les "principaux" (

Spoiler Alert! 


le baron purée, ils ont tout donné avec lui et ses quêtes  :Bave: 

).

----------


## hisvin

*The witcher 2:*Pour changer.  ::ninja::  Pour l'instant, cela peut aller même si je trouve les combats ultra trop faciles (en normal). Je demande d'ou est sorti le baton de Triss...Enfin, je crois savoir mais bon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Super Discount

*The Witcher 3*. C'est bien de la merde mais heureusement que les nichons rattrapent le coup. 

Non, je déconne.



Je joue à *Flame Over*, un petit jeu sympathique où l'on joue un pompier qui éteint... surprise... des feux. Plus ou moins rogue-lite, pas vilain et certainement bien moins profond que d'autres jeux du genre, mais amusant de temps en temps.

Et *Ronin*. Je n'avais pas accroché à la démo que j'avais essayée il y a un mois ou deux, et finalement j'ai quand même pris l'accès anticipé, attiré par l'originalité du gameplay. Pour le moment je ne suis pas déçu. J'imagine qu'il y a eu certaines améliorations depuis la démo, parce que dans mes souvenirs proches ce n'était pas aussi maniable.

----------


## Momock

> Aucun à ma connaissance.
> J'ironisais sur le principe plus classique où ton perso consomme un truc instantanément en milieu de combat alors qu'il est en pleine action, sans rupture "Hop j'esquive et donne un coup d'épée et je bois une potion avec ma troisième main invisible sans verser dans la bouche" .*En comparaison*, devoir absorber tes stimulants avant l'action est plus logique. Mais pas forcément plus intéressant, c'est sûr.


En comparaison du jeu dans ta tête et qui n'existe pas en vrai, là? Ouais, j'imagine. Mais en comparaison de Witcher 1, c'est de la merde. Voili voilou!

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Super Hexagon_
Le jeu abstrait psychédélique et hyper dur de Terry Cavanagh. On y incarne un curseur qui tourne au centre d'un hexagone et qui évite des obstacles aux patterns compliqués qui lui arrivent rapidement dans la gueule.
Si on veut juste terminer le jeu et choper les succès Steam il suffit de tenir 1 minutes dans chacun des 6 niveaux à la difficulté plus ou moins horriblissime.

J'étais assez content de moi : après 7 heures de jeu j'ai réussi à terminer 5 des 6 niveaux alors que plusieurs joueurs indiquaient avoir dépassé les 20 heures pour finir le jeu à 100%. D'autant que j'ai terminé assez rapidement les deux derniers niveaux : le gros pic de difficulté étant pour moi le 3ème.
Bref je n'étais pas loin de le finir lui...

Sauf que j'ai lancé le dernier niveau et là c'est la fête du slip. Le jeu va super vite, les couleurs désorientent, les patterns sont infâmes ! Mon record perso c'est pour l'instant 10 secondes (en sachant que la vitesse augmente toutes les 15 secondes. Ouch !

----------


## Jean Pale

*Valkyria Chronicles* : Je l'avais commencé sur PS3 puis revendu le jour même en voyant débarquer la mascotte dégueulasse vers le milieu (?) du jeu, mais les promos steam ont eu raison de moi et je n'ai aucun regret de l'avoir recommencé, c'est vraiment un excellent titre, et avec une palette graphique originale et réussie. Même si le prix a remonté un peu, profitez des promos steam pour vous le payer si vous aimez ou souhaitez découvrir le tactical rpg !

*Don't starve*. Acheté aussi en promo, c'est plutôt sympa ! Mais je crains que la mort soit trop pénalisante sur le plaisir de jeu, les débuts de parties me semblent trop longs.

----------


## Astasloth

> _Super Hexagon_
> 
> 
> Sauf que j'ai lancé le dernier niveau et là c'est la fête du slip. Le jeu va super vite, les couleurs désorientent, les patterns sont infâmes ! Mon record perso c'est pour l'instant 10 secondes (en sachant que la vitesse augmente toutes les 15 secondes. Ouch !


Il est pourtant faisable.
Mais avec de l'entraînement.
Beaaaaaaucoup d'entraînement  ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *LISA*, un RPG très étrange, en 2D de côté pour l'exploration et avec des combats qui rappellent Earthbound. C'est du post-apo où seuls les hommes ont survécu. Mais notre perso trouve une fille et s'occupe d'elle, jusqu'au jour où elle se fait enlever et où on part à sa recherche. L'ambiance est très spéciale (malsaine, je dirais), et le monde très cruel (par exemple ou début on a le choix, sous la menace de bandits, de leur donner tout notre inventaire ou notre unique compagnon à ce moment du jeu. L'inventaire inclue évidemment la drogue que prend notre perso et sans laquelle il se retrouve absolument misérable au bout d'un certain temps. Du coup j'ai largué mon poto...) Faut dire aussi que j'ai choisi le mode hard, ce qui n'est pas forcément une grande idée vu que dans ce mode les points de sauvegarde disparraissent une fois qu'on s'en est servis, ce qui donne des sessions de jeu à faire d'une traite un peu trop longues à mon goût. J'ai pas de problème pour l'instant, mais je vais tout de même recommencer depuis le début plutôt que d'éventuellement criser dans le futur.

En parlant de crise, j'ai failli en faire une sur *Freedom Planet*, une bien à l'ancienne comme quand j'étais gamin (ma manette a failli voler) Faut dire que je pensais que si on perdait toute ses vies à un boss on devrait recommencer tout le niveau, mais en fait non. J'ai fait "continue" et je me suis retrouvé à nouveau au boss (ça me déçoit presque dans un sens. Étrange). La difficulté est vraiment pas équilibrée dans ce jeu: les niveaux sont de la simple balade (ou presque, y'a quand-même des points chauds et on a pas des masses de vie en hard), bien que de l'excellente balade vu que les niveaux offrent plein de chemins et de secrets à trouver, tandis que les boss sont bien, bien durs (pas des sacs à PV, mais ils sont rapides et dangereux). Certains m'ont fait penser à Gunstar Heroes, ce qui est plutôt un compliment. J'adore les cutscenes sinon bourrées de détails et de petites animations des persos.

Et puis y'a *Wings of Wi*. Abominablement dur, et j'y joue en normal (en "Mortal", qui est le mode du milieu. Mais en fait je crois que c'est le mode dur, le premier étant le normal et le troisième l'impossible, du peu que je m'y suis frotté...). C'est de la plateforme de haute précision, avec des pièges mortels partout et des sauts millimétrés. On peut sauter dans les airs si on a pas sauté pour s'y retouver (après être tombé d'une plateforme, donc). Faut s'y faire! Là où j'en suis (c'est à dire au deuxième boss que je ne parviens pas à battre. Cet enculé a bien cinq ou six paterns bien tendus, dont un que je ne sais pas esquiver) j'ai aussi une capacité qui me permet de battre des ailes (ce qui n'est pas un double saut, c'est pas interchangeable avec le saut dans les airs et ça complique vachement la donne) et une longue glissade. La façon de donner des coups du perso est très bizarre et on peut (et doit) tapper dans les huits directions quelle que soit l'action qu'on effectue. Donc voilà, c'est bien mais putain que c'est dur!

----------


## Zerger

Les mondes bonus Valkyrie en 1 crédit de* Volgarr The Viking* pour obtenir la fin A  :Emo: 

C'est long, ca prend du temps, et chaque nouveau niveau contient de plus en plus de pièges où on est obligé de tombé dedans la premier fois. Ce jeu est ultra frustrant et pourtant je le relance à chaque fois.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Il est pourtant faisable.
> Mais avec de l'entraînement.
> Beaaaaaaucoup d'entraînement


Carrément j'ai dépassé les 20 secondes ! Wouhou !
On est d'accord sur le constat qu'il y a un gros pic de difficulté entre le niveau 5 et le niveau 6 ? Il y a en gros 60% des gens qui ont fini le niveau 5 qui ont réussi le dernier.

C'est marrant parce que sur les 5 premiers niveaux je trouvais le jeu paradoxalement reposant. Il me permettait de me poser et d’évacuer mon stress.
Ce matin je me suis fait une grande session sur le niveau et j'étais presque énervé et fatigué en en sortant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En comparaison du jeu dans ta tête et qui n'existe pas en vrai, là? Ouais, j'imagine. Mais en comparaison de Witcher 1, c'est de la merde. Voili voilou!


...

Ouais ok bro :smile:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je suis dans ma période FPS donc, dans le désordre :

j'ai repris ma partie sur *Metro Last Light*, SUper bon, mais je suis assez avancé dans l'histoire et je ne me souviens de rien (là, j'ai croisé une gonzesse dans une église et on 

Spoiler Alert! 


 s'est fait attaqué, le niveau suivant dans les catacombes est génial, mais je tombe à court de munition contre le boss Big momma et je suis donc bloqué...



J'en ai profité pour prendre *Metro 2033 Redux*, que je referais avec plaisir.

Et également, le dernier *Wolfeinstein* en pormo à 10€, très très prenant, super feeling des armes, gameplay nerveux, direction artistique géniale. J'espère que le jeu est bon tout du long.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tout du long, mais y'a quelques longueurs, quand même.
Si t'aime bien, faudra prendre le spin-off Old Blood ensuite  :;): 

Sinon je découvre *Invisible Inc* et ma foi, j'étais perplexe sur le concept d'infiltration en tour par tour, mais en fait  :Bave: 
C'est super-bien foutu et intéressant.
Ma crainte repose maintenant sur ce qui peu pourrir un jeu de ce genre: la génération aléatoire des maps. On verra bien. En attendant je déguste.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon je découvre *Invisible Inc* et ma foi, j'étais perplexe sur le concept d'infiltration en tour par tour, mais en fait 
> C'est super-bien foutu et intéressant.
> *Ma crainte repose maintenant sur ce qui peu pourrir un jeu de ce genre*: la génération aléatoire des maps. On verra bien. En attendant je déguste.


Le manque de contenu. C'est le gros point noir du jeu. Heureusement (?), des DLC sont prévus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arf.
Bon vu le prix c'est pas indécent non plus, y'a quand même moyen de s'amuser un petit paquet d'heures, sur un gameplay plutôt bien foutu.

----------


## Zerger

> Le manque de contenu. C'est le gros point noir du jeu. Heureusement (?), des DLC sont prévus.


Ah mince, il me tentait bien celui-la. Bon ben je vais patienter, c'est pas comme si j'avais une tonne de jeux en attente  ::):

----------


## ercete

> Sinon je découvre *Invisible Inc* et ma foi, j'étais perplexe sur le concept d'infiltration en tour par tour, mais en fait 
> C'est super-bien foutu et intéressant.
> Ma crainte repose maintenant sur ce qui peu pourrir un jeu de ce genre: la génération aléatoire des maps. On verra bien. En attendant je déguste.


Pour ma part c'est la génération aléatoire qui m'a tué, j'avais une super bonne run qui avait démarré du tonnerre mais deux map hardcore d'affilée m'ont plombé la partie, ça m'a un peu fâché et depuis je ne l'ai pas relancé bien que le concept m'a plu pendant un bon moment. Une bonne expérience en somme mais trop dur pour moi.

----------


## Vaatho

> Carrément j'ai dépassé les 20 secondes ! Wouhou !
> On est d'accord sur le constat qu'il y a un gros pic de difficulté entre le niveau 5 et le niveau 6 ? Il y a en gros 60% des gens qui ont fini le niveau 5 qui ont réussi le dernier.
> 
> C'est marrant parce que sur les 5 premiers niveaux je trouvais le jeu paradoxalement reposant. Il me permettait de me poser et d’évacuer mon stress.
> Ce matin je me suis fait une grande session sur le niveau et j'étais presque énervé et fatigué en en sortant.


Je l'ai fini il y a quelques jours. Je te souhaite bonne chance.  :Emo: 

Et oui, y a un gros fossé entre le 5 et le 6 (voire entre 1,2,4,5 et 3,6). Tout est accéléré, dont la vitesse de ton triangle, ça doit y être pour quelque chose. Mon conseil : faire des pauses fréquentes, y jouer genre dix minutes puis arrêter et faire autre chose pour y revenir plus tard. Ton cerveau t'en remerciera.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah mince, il me tentait bien celui-la. Bon ben je vais patienter, c'est pas comme si j'avais une tonne de jeux en attente


Attention hein, perso j'ai passé 30 merveilleuses heures dessus!

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, la partie d'Advance War qui m'a duré 2 heures.
Au tiers de la partie c'était évident que j'avais gagné, mais il fallu que je me fade le reste, tout ça pour me gagner un B.

La perte de temps, mais la perte de temps, mais je voulais pas lâcher le truc tant que j'avais pas fini !  ::|:

----------


## Percolator42

Witcher 3 , j'arrive dans Novigrad  ::o:   ::wub::

----------


## banditbandit

Star Wars : Le pouvoir de la force

Dans le jeu on incarne un disciple de Dark Vador, c'est pas mal de jouer sur le coté obscure de la force, le scénario se laisse suivre et il y a quelques twist. Niiveau gameplay c'est du star wars classique, bataille au sabre et utilisation de la force (un peu abusé la physique, vous projetez n'importe quoi à quinze kilomètres), les ennemies sont pas trop tebé mais rien de transcendant, tout ça manque pas mal de felling. 

Les trucs chiants, pas de sauvegarde manuelle (en tout cas elle fonctionne pas chez moi), menus moches et lents (chargement entre chaque rubrique), graphiquement c'est assez pauvre surtout certaines textures (je précise que je joue sur console...  :;):  ), le repop des ennemies si vous retournez dans une zone déjà visité (j'imagine que c'est voulu pour récupérer de la vie, oui en tuant un ennemi vous récupérez un peu de vie !? ).

Dans l'ensemble ça se laisse jouer mais sans plus, heureusement le jeu ne semble pas très long, c'est sans doute une bonne chose.

----------


## Koma

*HL2 / Killzone Source : Strange company* : du bon et du moins bon. Très court (30 minutes en prenant mon temps), plus une démo. Des hellgasts en carton (une balle de pistolet dans l'épaule et pouf), mais alors putain, ce feeling des flingues et cette inertie  :Bave:  , c'est assez immersif, même si pas super précis quand le scope bouge dans tous les sens et avec un body awareness un peu étranger... mais on peut marcher vite avec l'iron sight (alors que dans la plupart des FPS, les mecs sont soudain englués quand ils passent en IS), la modélisation et les animations des armes et des hellgasts sont top, et si leur IA déconne encore dans le mod, ils se couvrent, débarquent en groupe, communiquent par gestes, à défaut d'être très efficaces ils sont assez crédibles, et si ils sont en carton, le PC est en papier tellement on prend cher à chaque tir. Les armes ont du recul (enfin certaines du moins), il faut les recharger manuellement, les sons pètent, de ce côté, c'est vraiment cool.

Un embrayon de fan-port de Killzone qui envoie bien, j'aimerais bien voir un jeu complet de ce calibre sur PC, en plus j'aime bien la DA de l'IP, mais je les trouvei infâmes à cause du pad.

----------


## Zerger

Je découvre très très tardivement *Super Meat Boy* et sans surprise, c'est très très excellent  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je découvre très très tardivement *Super Meat Boy* et sans surprise, c'est très très excellent


Il est temps!  ::P: 

Si tu comptes l'apprendre par cœur comme Volgarr, n'hésite pas à me faire signe qu'on se fasse des runs  ::): 
(et si tu veux des conseils, MP ou Steam)

----------


## Ckao

En ce moment je suis sur *Dead State*, le RPG post invasion de zombies de DoubleBear. J'avais backé le KS mais j'attendais les 6 mois réglementaires pour que le jeu soit patché comme il se doit.

Niveau technique c'est pas terrible, c'est assez moche, les musiques ne participent pas trop à l'ambiance (du coup je joue avec celles de New Vegas) et l'interface est à se tirer une balle dans le pied. Pas dans le sens interface console hein, c'est une vraie interface PC, mais ils auraient largement pu simplifier tout ça. Par exemple un perso ne rechargera pas son arme si il n'a pas les munitions dans la case 'item", les avoir dans l'inventaire ne suffit pas, les échanges entre persos sont assez relous et ne peuvent pas se faire via l'inventaire mais seulement pas un menu spécial "échange".

Les combats se font en tour par tour mais je les trouve assez basiques. Les persos sont régulièrement bloqués par tout et n'importe quoi (élément du décor, coéquipier...) et l'impossibilité de jouer les persos dans l'ordre souhaité (ça se fait par l'initiative ou alors j'ai raté un truc) n'arrange rien à la variété des stratégies. Une fois au contact on tape et puis c'est tout, en priant pour ne pas se prendre de coup critique. L'IA des adversaires humains est la même que celle des zombies à part qu'ils utilisent parfois des armes à feu et qu'ils peuvent fuir une fois grièvement blessés, et là on passe un moment à les rattraper pour les achever à cause des points d'action assez réduits.

Bon, du coup ça ressemble à un jeu assez pourri mais y'a quelques trucs intéressants qui relèvent l'intérêt, en particulier le management de l'abri et des relations humaines. 
En premier lieu on dispose d'un QG à partir duquel on mène ses raids de ravitaillement. On peut assigner différentes tâches aux autres survivants selon leurs capacités afin d'améliorer ce QG (serre, infirmerie, puits...) ou de l'entretenir afin de maintenir le moral du groupe. Ce moral est vital, les personnages pouvant aller jusqu'à la rébellion, la désertion ou le suicide en cas de mauvaise passe ou de choix contraires à leurs principes (et c'est pas noir ou blanc de ce coté là, ils n'ont pas tous les mêmes points de vue). Quand on fait un choix il est parfois difficile de prévoir ses conséquences à terme, et je me retrouve à stresser davantage lors des séquences dans l'abri que lors des raids de ravitaillement en territoire hostile.

En résumé un jeu un peu bâclé qui aurait mérité un peu plus de boulot en ce qui concerne les combats, mais qui réussit à me retenir pour voir comment tout ça finira (mal j'imagine  ::P:  ).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arf ils n'ont pas réglés les problèmes principaux depuis la sortie ?
Dommage, j'attendais ça pour m'y mettre.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> Il est temps! 
> 
> Si tu comptes l'apprendre par cœur comme Volgarr, n'hésite pas à me faire signe qu'on se fasse des runs 
> (et si tu veux des conseils, MP ou Steam)


Ok ca marche, pour l'instant j'ai fait mumuse avec la foret (normal et evil) mais je n'ai trouve que la moitie des bandages. Pourtant j'ai bien fouille, j'ai pas trop compris.
Et j'adore les persos a debloquer, genre headcrab  ::lol::

----------


## Ckao

> Arf ils n'ont pas réglés les problèmes principaux depuis la sortie ?
> Dommage, j'attendais ça pour m'y mettre.


Le jeu a de gros défauts, mais je me laisse prendre par l'ambiance (ma playlist Fallout-style aide beaucoup pour ça faut dire) et les choix à faire, décider à qui faire confiance ou pas, quelles seront les priorités suffisent à me tenir en haleine pour le moment.
Mais si l'ambiance ne prend pas, je ne pense pas que le gameplay se suffise à lui-même.

----------


## Harvester

Le problème c'est que tu vas faire pendant 20h la même chose, te lasser, attendre quelque chose qui ne va pas venir et laisser tomber. J'avais envie de l'aimer pourtant ce petit Dead State  ::'(:

----------


## Ckao

Je sens le truc venir oui, les combats sont vraiment ratés et ils prennent une place et un temps importants dans le jeu. On débute sa journée au panneau d'assignation des tâches, on part en virée récupérer des bricoles et de la bouffe, on revient à l'abri et on répare/construit un truc avant d'aller se coucher. Et on recommence le lendemain.
Par contre je sens que ça peut vite partir en live à l'abri, pas forcément pour la bouffe mais y'a des choix qui ne plaisent pas à tout le monde.
A voir le peu de posts du topic pour un jeu qui parait si ouvert j'imagine que beaucoup ont laissé tomber en cours de route, je verrai si j'arrive à une fin quelconque.

----------


## Super Discount

J'ai craqué pour *The Talos Principle* pour les soldes.

Et c'est excellent ! Pour le moment les énigmes sont accessibles et la difficulté semble assez évolutive. A comparer à Portal, de loin, et peut-être en mieux.

----------


## FrousT

En ce moment je pleure sur *Cryp of th Necrodancer*  La zone 3 me fait souffrir énormément  :Emo:  Et c'est à chaque fois ma faute mais je recommence à chaque fois  :Emo: 

Pourquoi je suis attiré par les jeux qui me veulent du mal  :tired:

----------


## Astasloth

Si tu pleures déjà pour la zone 3, je veux pas imaginer ce qu'il va t'arriver pour la zone 4  ::P:

----------


## jlm76

*Aarklash: Legacy*

Je ne connaissais pas ce jeu, et je l'ai pris sous les conseils d'un canard dans le topic des bonnes affaires (le jeu était en promo). Je me rappelle plus qui était ce canard, mais je lui baise les pieds et me prosterne à genou devant devant lui pour m'avoir incité à acheter ce BIJOU.

Pour faire faire court : c'est le *MEILLEUR jeu de combat tactique* auquel j'ai joué  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Le système de combat est carrément extraordinaire. Je n'avais encore jamais vu ça dans aucun autre jeu. 
C'est hyper tactique, c'est lisible, c'est fluide, c'est fun, c'est exigeant, un pur bijou.
J'ai même carrément envie d'écrire une lettre d'amour aux développeurs tellement c'est bien foutu (je suis sérieux).


Je détaillerai plus ce que j'en pense dans le "topic des jeux que vous venez de finir" dans quelques temps (je viens de finir le chapitre 2, et j'entame le 3ème et dernier chapitre).

Par contre attention, c'est QUE du combat tactique, tout le reste est anecdotique et sert juste à enrober un peu le jeu (couloirs à vider, pas de dialogues intéractifs, par de craft, ...)

Si vous aimez les combats tactiques (genre Fallout2, Xcom, Divinity original sin, ...) et que vous n'avez pas encore essayé, foncez dessus, il est en solde sur Steam à 5€.

----------


## Super Discount

A chaque fois que quelqu'un en parle, j'ai envie de le réinstaller. Mais je suis mauvais et je le trouve assez difficile. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien. Et l'univers visuel change un peu de ce qui se fait habituellement.

----------


## jlm76

> A chaque fois que quelqu'un en parle, j'ai envie de le réinstaller. Mais je suis mauvais et je le trouve assez difficile. 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien. Et l'univers visuel change un peu de ce qui se fait habituellement.


Ils ont rajouté un mode "facile" depuis car même en normal il est effectivement difficile  :;): 

J'ai l'impression qu'il est peu connu et qu'il n'a pas eu la gloire qu'il méritait à cause de sa difficulté justement. Seul 30% des joueurs de Steam ont le succès "Finir le premier chapitre", et moins d'1 sur 10 ont fini le jeu.

Pourtant mes amis, quel bijou  ::wub::

----------


## hisvin

Hop, un autre jeu sur ma pile himalayesque.  ::ninja:: 

*The witcher 2:*Mode touriste. Je zone la côte d'Azur du coin notamment la superbe ville de Flotsam qui ressemble étrangement à Cannes. Bref, je discute avec des gens bizarres qui racontent des trucs chelous tout en matant les activités bizarres du coin genre simulation de pendaison. Moui, c'est assez folklorique, j'en conviens. Et que dire des gentils tournois de bastons (facile, j'ai tout défoncé), de bras de fers (Pareil, trop facile) et les tournois de dés (complètement pétés). Un peu déçu par les péripatéticiennes périgourdine à poil ras de la région qui sont assez farouche malgré mon braquemart proéminent. D'un autre côté, je me suis fait plumer par les joueurs de dés.

----------


## FrousT

> Si tu pleures déjà pour la zone 3, je veux pas imaginer ce qu'il va t'arriver pour la zone 4


Mais oué  ::sad::  Mon cerveau va beaucoup moins vite que la musique, je fais rapidement des erreurs critique et --> Quick restart  :Emo: 

Je posterais jamais dans le topic des jeux que je viendez de finir  :Emo:

----------


## Super Discount

Bon, il faut que j'arrête de me faire avoir par la hype autour de certains jeux indé. 

J'ai essayé *Distance* et je me demande ce qu'on peut lui trouver de bien en dehors de la musique et, éventuellement, de la patte graphique.

C'est mou de partout, comme une vieille teub : les contrôles, la sensation de vitesse, le ressenti de la physique (complétement inexistante, la physique). C'est naze !

----------


## doshu

> Bon, il faut que j'arrête de me faire avoir par la hype autour de certains jeux indé. 
> 
> J'ai essayé *Distance* et je me demande ce qu'on peut lui trouver de bien en dehors de la musique et, éventuellement, de la patte graphique.
> 
> C'est mou de partout, comme une vieille teub : les contrôles, la sensation de vitesse, le ressenti de la physique (complétement inexistante, la physique). C'est naze !


Ah ? T'avais apprécié Nitronic Rush ou pas ?

En ce moment, je lance un jeu une fois par w-e, je joue de une à trois heures puis je passe à autre chose le w-e suivant. Y a eu un peu de tout, mais uniquement du vieux : *Arcanum* (ma 3e partie commencée y a 4 ans...), *Incubation*, *M&M VI*, *Deus Ex*, *Fallout 3* hyper moddé, et dernièrement *Dark Forces II*. Je lance un *Frozen Synapse* en multi avec un pote de temps en temps aussi.

Les jeux vidéos, c'était mieux avant mes 30 ans. Là, me manque un shmilblik, je sais pas trop quoi. Bah, reste le meilleur RPG existant, la vie, la vraie^^.

----------


## Super Discount

> Ah ? T'avais apprécié Nitronic Rush ou pas ?


Je n'y ai jamais joué. 

Mais pour Distance, j'ai vraiment du mal à y trouver des sensations intéressantes. Je tâcherai d'y revenir un de ces jours, c'est peut-être juste une question d'humeur du moment. Mais je le trouve assez inintéressant.

----------


## GrandFather

*Qvadriga*, une simulation de course de chars dans la Rome antique.

Ce jeu est fabuleux. Les graphismes sont sommaires, la musique bontampesque et l'interface fruste mais nom de nom, quel jeu ! la campagne consiste à démarrer dans un trou paumé aux confins de l'empire, et à enchaîner les victoires pour gagner de l'argent pour enfin se produire dans le prestigieux Colisée, à Rome. Elle se divise en deux parties qui alternent : les courses (partie tactique en tour par tour de 10 secondes), et la gestion de son équipe.

Les courses sont d'un suspense intense, et sont très violentes : on peut se renverser dans les virages si on ne maîtrise pas sa vitesse, fouetter à mort les conducteurs adverses, percuter leurs chevaux, endommager son char en roulant sur des débris de char ou un cheval mort, se faire traîner à terre par ses chevaux jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive (ou jusqu'à la victoire, j'ai gagné une course comme cela  ::P: )... Pour se placer sur le podium (ou ne serait-ce qu'arriver vivant à l'arrivée), tout est question d'évaluation de la situation et de prise de risque. Il y a évidemment une part d'aléatoire dans les résultats des actions, mais elle n'est pas prépondérante ; le jeu est difficile mais pas injuste, on sait toujours pourquoi on a gagné ou perdu.

La partie gestion consiste à soigner ses équipages, recruter de nouveaux audrigas (conducteurs), remplacer ses chars ou ses chevaux, ou encore choisir de changer de ville ou de province pour obtenir de meilleurs équipements, mais aussi affronter des adversaires plus coriaces. Les possibilités ne sont pas très nombreuses, mais là aussi il faut faire des choix qui ne sont pas évidents.

Je n'en suis pour l'instant qu'à une trentaine de courses faites dans ma campagne (on difficulté normale, il existe un mode épique dans lequel les morts sont permanentes et les gains réduits), et le seul gros regret que j'ai au sujet du jeu est l'absence de multi. C'aurait été le pied de jouer à Ben Hur avec des canards en jupettes !  ::lol::

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je me lance dans *Woolfe, Red Hood Diaries*.

Le jeu est beau, voire très beau, surtout grâce à sa direction artistique et son rendu "maquette" du plus bel effet et malgré des textures pas toujours super fines, mais qu'importe. Le petit Chaperon se manie facilement, même si il faut s'habituer à un perso aussi léger qu'une plume lors des sauts et du système de combat assez approximatif. Mais rien qui gâche mon plaisir de jouer par le moment.

J'ai entendu dire que le jeu était assez court, ce qui me convient parfaitement après un Borderlands 2 qui s'étirait à n'en plus finir.

Bref, une bonne surprise, pour me moment  ::):

----------


## hisvin

*Combat mission shock forces (campagne Stepsons of djihad):*Première fois que je me prend une telle branlée. Pas une seule bataille de gagnée et sortie honteuse.  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A chaque fois que quelqu'un en parle, j'ai envie de le réinstaller. Mais je suis mauvais et je le trouve assez difficile. 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien. Et l'univers visuel change un peu de ce qui se fait habituellement.


Oula. L'univers visuel je le trouve ultra-générique au contraire, ça me fait penser à de la HF façon Blizzard-Wow-style.
C'est pas désagréable pour autant mais pas son point fort.
J'avais commencé aussi, puis Witcher 3 est arrivé du oup euh... ::ninja:: 
Faut que je m'y remette. DOmmage que l'enrobage (histoire, "missions") ne soit pas plus attrayant pour maintenir l'envie. En soi enchâiner les combats tactiques c'est bien, mais ça manque quand même  de ne pas avoir autre chose entre deux bastons, un peu comme le fait Blackguards.

----------


## GrandFather

> En soi enchâiner les combats tactiques c'est bien, mais ça manque quand même  de ne pas avoir autre chose entre deux bastons, un peu comme le fait Blackguards.


T'as quand même quelques énigmes pour varier un peu. Mais c'est vrai qu'un peu plus de lore, un équipement un peu plus sexy et un craft un peu plus élaboré n'auraient pas été plus mal... Ca reste une petite production, focalisée sur la partie tactique mais qui le fait très bien.  ::):

----------


## Super Discount

> Oula. L'univers visuel je le trouve ultra-générique au contraire, ça me fait penser à de la HF façon Blizzard-Wow-style.


Oui, tu n'as peut-être pas tort. Je t'avoue que de Blizzard, je ne connais que les Diablo. Je n'ai jamais vraiment fait attention au caracter-design de WoW (ni à WoW tout court d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Meuhoua

Bah c’est surtout la HF foutraque propre à l'univers de Confrontation/Ragnarok quoi. 
Perso j'ai toujours aimé leur design un peu cartoon et "plein" (les wolfen sont d'une classe ! - on chie beaucoup sur le design à la Blizz de nos jours, mais à l'époque, c'était assez rare comme parti pris), mais j'ai toujours trouvé l'univers et les races trop "prétexte" par rapport au concurrent qu'était Warhammer (mais bon lui il avait près de 20 piges de background donc forcement...).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'as quand même quelques énigmes pour varier un peu. Mais c'est vrai qu'un peu plus de lore, un équipement un peu plus sexy et un craft un peu plus élaboré n'auraient pas été plus mal... Ca reste une petite production, focalisée sur la partie tactique mais qui le fait très bien.


Ouais point de vue gameplay c'est plutôt bien foutu, et malgré une apparence tactique un peu pauvre quand on regarde une première fois le nombre de skills par perso,  à l'usage ça s'avère finalement assez fouillé et fin vu les mécanismes et les interactions entre les sorts. C'est souvent le cas avec les jeux Cyanide d'ailleurs, le gameplay est en général assez bien bossé.

----------


## Cyth

> la campagne consiste à démarrer dans un trou paumé aux confins de l'empire, et à enchaîner les victoires pour gagner de l'argent pour enfin se produire dans le prestigieux Colisée, à Rome.


Nan, c'est pour les gladiateurs le Colisée, les courses de chars c'est dans le Circus Maximus.




> (on difficulté normale, il existe un mode épique dans lequel les morts sont permanentes et les gains réduits)


Les vrais ne se servent pas du bouton "save auriga" en cas de décès imprévu  :Cigare: .

----------


## doshu

> Je n'y ai jamais joué. 
> 
> Mais pour Distance, j'ai vraiment du mal à y trouver des sensations intéressantes. Je tâcherai d'y revenir un de ces jours, c'est peut-être juste une question d'humeur du moment. Mais je le trouve assez inintéressant.


Ben c'est con ça, parce que tu aurais sans doute éviter un achat inutile. D'après les retours que j'ai lu et les vidéos que j'ai vues, *Distance* est fidèle au _gameplay_ de NR ; ce que promettait la campagne KS.

----------


## GrandFather

> Nan, c'est pour les gladiateurs le Colisée, les courses de chars c'est dans le Circus Maximus.


Arf, au temps pour moi. Faut dire que je n'y suis pas encore...



> Les vrais ne se servent pas du bouton "save auriga" en cas de décès imprévu .


Ah mais c'est mon cas, du moins pour les tocards de l'équipe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

J'ai dix milliards de jeux à faire, sur 4 plateformes différentes, donc évidemment je joue en ce moment à un jeu Dreamcast que j'ai déjà poncé.

*SEGA GT*

Putain ce jeu les mecs. Quand on le remet dans le contexte, c'est fou. Un arcade/simu collection de caisse à la GT, avec de la custom (légère, mais c'est rare pour l'époque), de la création de caisse (choix du moteur/transmission/place du moteur/type de carrosserie)...

C'est à l'ancienne, donc l'IA est insupportable, et faut grinder, mais putain les possibilités.  ::O: 

Dans le même genre, j'ai relancé Racing Evoluzione, qui permet lui aussi de créer des voitures, paradoxalement avec moins de liberté.

----------


## Shapa

*FF14*: Suis en manque de MMMO et la flemme de remettre 13 balles dans WoW. Donc je teste les 14 jours gratos. Ben c'est pas trop mal. C'est classique avec des idées piquées a droite et a gauche. Une sorte de mini best of des MMO sortis jusqu'à maintenant. Vu que le jeu coûte maintenant moins qu'un mois de WoW, je pense passer a la version complète après ma période gratos. Par contre faut passer outre le design made in Japan si on aime pas trop ça  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Suite a mes petites emplettes pendant les soldes Steam, j'ai demarre* Borderlands The Pre-Sequel*. Effectivement, c'est tres similaire a Borderlands 2 mais 2 gros points forts du jeu:
 - On joue ClapTrap  ::wub:: 
 - L'appesanteur lunaire qui permet de faire grands bonds dans tous les sens et de "dunker" sur la tronche des ennemis  ::P:  C'est con mais j'adore cet aspect, ca change pas mal l'exploration du jeu avec un peu plus de verticalite, la ou BL2 nous laissait souvent bloquer face a un pauvre rocher.

Bref, j'avais quelques craintes a la base par rapport a des avis que j'avais lu, mais pour l'instant c'est du tout bon. L'humour est toujours la, plein de clins d'oeil par rapport aux anciens opus, et avec des canards en multi c'est encore mieux !

----------


## Haelnak

Vu les retours assez mitigés, j'ai hésité à me le prendre pendant les promos Steam (bon, l'avantage c'est qu'il y est encore). 
Ça vaut vraiment le coup ?

Note : Je ne prendrais pas en compte l'avis de MegaBilou-1500h-sur-Borderlands.

----------


## Koma

C'est la même chose qu'avant, ni plus ni moins.

Je finis Warhammer 40K Space Marine...  l'ambiance a fini par porter ses fruits et vers le milieu, je me suis laissé porter sans déplaisir. Mais qu'est ce que c'est mauvais malgré tout.

----------


## Supergounou

Comme l'ami FrousT page précédente, je trouve en ce moment *Crypt of the Necrodancer* plutôt génial. Et comme l'ami FrousT, j'en chie à la 3ème zone. J'en chie, mais j'aime. Le rogue-lite est un sport de masochistes.

----------


## Fizdol

Et bien moi en ce moment je débute à *Endless Legend* (enfin quand j'ai le temps).

Et bah c'est 'achement bien putain, je sens que je vais m'y plaire.

Voilà s'tout. Bisous.

----------


## kennyo

> *FF14*: Suis en manque de MMMO et la flemme de remettre 13 balles dans WoW. Donc je teste les 14 jours gratos. Ben c'est pas trop mal. C'est classique avec des idées piquées a droite et a gauche. Une sorte de mini best of des MMO sortis jusqu'à maintenant. Vu que le jeu coûte maintenant moins qu'un mois de WoW, je pense passer a la version complète après ma période gratos. Par contre faut passer outre le design made in Japan si on aime pas trop ça


Si tu veux j'ai une clé à lâcher pour quelques euros symboliques ou contre un truc sur Steam.  ::P:

----------


## ercete

> Vu les retours assez mitigés, j'ai hésité à me le prendre pendant les promos Steam (bon, l'avantage c'est qu'il y est encore). 
> Ça vaut vraiment le coup ?
> Note : Je ne prendrais pas en compte l'avis de MegaBilou-1500h-sur-Borderlands.


Pour y jouer avec zerger en ce moment et pour y avoir passé pas mal de temps, mon point de vue sur le sujet.

C'est globalement le même sentiment qu'avec Borderlands 2 avec les légers aléas :

+ Le gameplay : le coup-de-cul, le levelling un peu réduit, les nouveaux persos à monter, des mécaniques un peu différentes, un loot mieux equilibré

- Le Lore : l'humour un poil en dessous du 2 (qui mettait la barre très très haut), le scénario un peu plus léger, l'univers un peu plus lassant

- Les allers-retours : on te fait courir à travers les maps pour des prétextes, c'est parfois un peu lourd...

- L'oxygene : trop anecdotique, les kits peuvent apporter des bonus intéressants mais perdre de l'O² ne sera JAMAIS un problème

En sachant que ce sont tout de même de LEGER aléas. L'humour par exemple est toujours là, et pour peu qu'on soit réceptif, on se fend quand même bien la poire.

Pour moi : t'as aimé B2, tu aimeras BTPS avec le sentiment de déjà-vu en plus...

Pour une suite refourguée à un sous-studio (2kaustralia) qui a fermé depuis, on aurait pu obtenir largement pire. Ils s'en sont très bien sortis, ils on pas égalé B2 mais ils ont bien bossé quand même et moi, je m'éclate

----------


## Haelnak

Ok, merci. Je me laisserais peut-être tenter du coup.

----------


## Shapa

> Si tu veux j'ai une clé à lâcher pour quelques euros symboliques ou contre un truc sur Steam.


Ah ba oui pourquoi pas. Au cas ou tu peux me MP ta wishlist ou un truc dans le genre. Par contre j'ai vu le prix moyen a 9€ donc je sais pas combien tu veux la faire  ::P: 

En va passer en MP  :;):

----------


## Catel

*Rayman Legends*

C'est moi où les contrôles (au pad) sont "durs" ? J'ai pas ce souvenir sur Origins.  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Comme l'ami FrousT page précédente, je trouve en ce moment *Crypt of the Necrodancer* plutôt génial. Et comme l'ami FrousT, j'en chie à la 3ème zone. J'en chie, mais j'aime. Le rogue-lite est un sport de masochistes.


J'arrive pas  :Emo:  J'en chie un truc de fou, je me remet en question _"suis-je trop vieux ?" "pourquoi je paye pour ce genre de jeu ?" "t'en a pas marre de prendre dans le cul Froust ?"_ Mais bon je continu... Et je joue uniquement avec Cadence mais j'ai décidé de revoir mes exigence à la baisse et je test le bard pour la zone 3...  C'est plus facile, mais j'en chie toujours autant... J'ai presque battu le boss de la zone 3 avec mon demi coeur restant... Puis j'ai utilisé mon clavier pour me fracasser le crane...

Donc pour me changer les idées je suis en train de jouer à *Electronic super Joy*  :^_^:  La blague  :^_^:  Je suis en train de devenir fou  ::wacko::   ::wacko::  C'est encore plus énervant  :^_^: 

Pourquoi je joue à des jeu à la con super dur con moi  ::(:

----------


## znokiss

> Donc pour me changer les idées je suis en train de jouer à *Electronic super Joy*  La blague  Je suis en train de devenir fou   C'est encore plus énervant 
> 
> Pourquoi je joue à des jeu à la con super dur con moi


Le seul truc énervant dans ce jeu, c'est l'impossibilité de faire un run rapide et fluide à la Super Meat Boy. T'auras toujours un trou, un piège ou des piques là où t'es sensé tomber, donc faut avancer par a-coups en faisant très gaffe. 

Après, l'univers psyché et la bande son de malade  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

> je joue uniquement avec Cadence


Hier, j'ai essayé avec la gonzesse qui se bat avec une fleure, j'ai atteints le niveau 4 super facilement. Et ça a juste l'air d'être l'enfer là dessous, du coup j'hésite à m'acharner à le débloquer avec Cadence. On est bien au niveau 3, finalement  :;): 

Et bon courage pour ESJ, pas évident du tout celui-là, surtout le boss de fin. Ça reste tout de même plus simple que CotN. Ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas pour Groove City par contre, si tu comptes t'y mettre.

----------


## Astasloth

Le niveau 4 est génial !
La musique. Les ennemis à la con (mention spéciale pour les put*** de sorciers qui arrivaient à chaque fois à me rendre mon perso confus au mauvais moment)... Je trouve que dans la 4e zone de la Crypt, il y avait énormément de renouvellement par rapport aux autres zones : le concept des murs, les capacités des ennemis, les déplacements de certains en diagonale. Comme s'ils avaient voulu nous obliger à revoir certaines stratégies pour avancer.

En tout cas, un conseil pour ceux qui jouent à Crypt of the Necrodancer (le même que j'ai donné à monsieur qui lui non plus ne parvenait pas à passer la zone 3) : n'avancez pas trop vite. Le speedrun, c'est pas pour tout de suite. Y a aucune honte à reculer quand il y a trop d'ennemis autour, pour les choper un par un plus loin en profitant de leurs différences de vitesse de déplacement. Faut éviter de vouloir foncer dans le tas parce qu'il faut être assez expérimenté pour pouvoir prioriser les ennemis à abattre quand on en a plusieurs autour de soi. La plupart des joueurs veulent avancer trop vite et se font poutrer, c'est pour ça que je vous dis ça. On se laisse entraîner par la musique, et on meurt.

Sinon, aussi : ne prenez jamais la glace à l'aveuglette, si vous n'avez pas les bottes pour marcher dessus. Sinon, y a de grandes chances que vous soyez emmené au milieu d'un paquet d'ennemis. Et faites attention de ne pas vous arrêter sur la lave : avec les armes à distance, c'est parfois compliqué à gérer de voir que le perso va attaquer un ennemi alors qu'on est sur de la lave. Perso, du coup, pour cette zone, j'évitais les armes comme le fouet qui permettent d'attaquer de super loin... On finit toujours par oublier qu'on est sur de la lave ou à ne pas faire attention qu'il y a un ennemi à notre portée qui va être attaqué directement. C'est vraiment une conne façon de perdre de la vie.

Courage donc Froust et Supergounou !
Franchement, la zone 4 vaut le coup d'être débloquée. Et là vous vous rendrez compte que la zone 3 c'était rien.

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin, zone 4 avec Cadence! J'ai pas encore testé, mais à tes conseils Astasloth je rajouterai que le marchand en bas à droite du lobby est super pratique. Commencer son run avec une arbalète d'obsidienne et un morceau de from, c'est juste magique  :^_^: 

Aller j'y retourne, une véritable drogue ce jeu.

----------


## Kayrah

J'ai commencé *Dishonored*. 
C'est pas mal, basé sur la discrétion (même si l'on peut tout à fait aborder les ennemis comme un bourrin) et assez sombre au niveau de l'environnement.
Le gameplay me rappelle celui de Bioshock.

Pour le moment je ne suis pas très loin donc je ne saurai dire si le jeu est réellement bien mais j'ai toutefois une bonne impression. A voir si cela se tient.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...)Le gameplay [de Dishonored] me rappelle celui de Bioshock.(...)


  :tired:

----------


## soocrian

Je joue à *Outcast 1.1* acheté pendant les soldes Steam. J'avais oublié à quel point ce jeu était génial  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Il a pas tord, dans l'idée y'a un peu de ça, en tout cas c'est le jeu actuel le plus proche.

----------


## Pluton

Je suis en général assez attiré par les 4X, j'aime bien le tour par tour, ce sont des jeux à grosse durée de vie donc ça me branche, mais bien souvent quand je m'y mets je m'ennuie. Je me suis toujours emmerdé sur tous les CIV et Alpha Centauri et même un peu aussi sur Galciv 2, à cliquer sur NEXT TURN juste pour avoir une recherche qui fait qu'un taquet +2 va se mettre en branle quelque part dans un énorme tableau excel d'une civilisation que j'ai pas forcément envie de voir se développer, finalement.
J'ai toujours l'impression que soit j'ai pas assez la main sur ce qui se passe, que les évolutions d'une partie sont trop lentes et diluées, et surtout au final je sais jamais si je joue bien ou si je suis en train de faire de la merde, jusqu'au moment où tous mes voisins m'explosent en développement/économie/armée sans que je pige trop où ça a foiré et ce que j'aurai pu faire.

TLDR : je suxe en 4X

Eh bien je me suis mis à Warlock 2 The Exiled, avec l'add-on. Et putain c'est trop bien. Déjà on se marre, le jeu est au second degré pour ce qui est de l'univers. C'est de la fantasy rigolote avec des unités marrantes, le développement des villes ressemble à un mini jeu de placement/ressources, au début tout va assez vite (2 ou 3 tours pour produire une unité et fabriquer un bâtiment), on fait le ménage autour de chez soi en réalisant que l'interface est juste trop bien branlée, toutes les infos sont sous notre nez, et puis y'a une logique dans les unités. Une unité terrestre avec une épée ne pourra pas taper sur une chauve-souris géante qui elle vole.
Ensuite le monde est fragmenté alors au lieu de rester sempiternellement sur la même map avec son même climat et ses voisins fixes, eh bien on passe d'un plan à l'autre, d'un marécage putride envahi de morts vivants à un désert brulant, puis à une espèce de creep gluant et franchement hostile... le jeu n'est pas un city builder avec des combats pénibles et une diplomatie injuste, c'est un jeu de conquête et un VOYAGE.

Et puis viennent les sorts et les mages adverses.

Et là ça devient ouf, le sol peut être transformé, non pas pour 1% de bonus à la con, non, pour foutre 7 hexagones d'un coup sous l'eau, ou bien les faire ré-émerger, ou bien transformer une plaine en une montagne infranchissable pour éviter le passage d'une troupe menaçante, ou bien vos unités, en plein assaut d'une ville ennemie vont être séparées par un volcan en éruption, ou bien vous faites pousser des forêts vivantes qui guérissent vos elfes et blessent les morts vivants en lieu et place du marécage... etc etc...
Alors ok la diplomatie c'est soit du racket soit la guerre, le jeu a quelques bugs et les miss clics arrivent au début parce qu'une unité n'a pas besoin de confirmation pour un déplacement...

Bref, le jeu a des défauts mais c'est un 4X FUN (ouf !!!!) et prenant, dans lequel j'ai réellement envie de faire des recherches pour contrer les autres salopards de sorciers concurrents, et dans lequel j'ai envie de déplacer mes bonhommes pour aller voir ce qu'il y a dans le fragment de monde suivant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

ME faisait de l'oeil celui-là, faudrait sans doute que je teste (je suis comme toi devant les 4X en général  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Kayrah

> 


Un peu quand même, non ?  ::ninja::  ::trollface::

----------


## ercete

*Dishonored* aussi, je m'y suis remis depuis les soldes en prenant tous les DLC au passage,
je l'avais rushé par simple curiosité et il m'avait laissé un bon souvenir.
Là je prends le temps de faire chaque niveau à 100% en mode difficile.
Je nettoie les niveaux en mode rambo histoire de trouver tous les éléments nécessaire au 100% puis je le recommence en ombre parfaite pour le kif.
Et bien je dois avouer que je me prends bien au jeu, les deux types de gameplays sont fort agréables.

----------


## Haelnak

Ne regardez pas les runs de Frypolar, c'est un coup à vous sentir comme une merde après.

----------


## ercete

> Ne regardez pas les runs de Frypolar, c'est un coup à vous sentir comme une merde après.


Il manque un lien dans ton post  :Bave:

----------


## Haelnak

Je ne verse pas dans l'antinomie.

----------


## Goji

Afin de ne pas terminer *The Witcher 3* trop vite (déjà 115h et je sens que je pourrais en faire le double) :

*Apotheon*
"Petit jeu" au parti pris graphique qui me botte carrément et au gameplay très agréable. J'ai lu ici et là que ça devenait moins évident plus tard, mais pour le moment je trouve le système de combat très plaisant. Pour autant j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop long, que l'idée n'est pas diluée jusqu'à en devenir insipide. Ce genre d'expérience se doit de rester concentrée afin de rester intense.

*Lord of the fallen*
Descendu à sa sortie à cause de ses trop grandes similarités avec Dark Souls, je l'avais malgré tout gardé dans un coin du viseur. Pour le moment je le trouve très bien ce clone de DS. Je suis déjà en train de pester sur un boss (The Commander, ce sac à PV) mais dans l'ensemble je le trouve très bien foutu, très beau, avec un gameplay bien lourd comme-en-vrai-avec-une-armure-de-50-kilos (et encore je joue en armure intermédiaire). Bon ok l'histoire est bidon jusqu'ici mais sincèrement, je m'en tamponne, j'espère juste ne pas tomber sur des putains de boss tous les 3 mètres, ce qui semble mal parti mais tant pis, je ragerai (et regarderai des soluces) pis c'est tout. L’ambiance générale, la DA et les gros coups dans la gueule suffisent à mon plaisir de parcourir les lieux.

----------


## azruqh

> *Lord of the fallen*
> Descendu à sa sortie à cause de ses trop grandes similarités avec Dark Souls, je l'avais malgré tout gardé dans un coin du viseur. Pour le moment je le trouve très bien ce clone de DS. Je suis déjà en train de pester sur un boss (The Commander, ce sac à PV) mais dans l'ensemble je le trouve très bien foutu, très beau, avec un gameplay bien lourd comme-en-vrai-avec-une-armure-de-50-kilos (et encore je joue en armure intermédiaire). Bon ok l'histoire est bidon jusqu'ici mais sincèrement, je m'en tamponne, j'espère juste ne pas tomber sur des putains de boss tous les 3 mètres, ce qui semble mal parti mais tant pis, je ragerai (et regarderai des soluces) pis c'est tout. L’ambiance générale, la DA et les gros coups dans la gueule suffisent à mon plaisir de parcourir les lieux.


Le jeu m'intrigue mais j'ai été arrêté net par les doublages en voyant quelques vidéos. Y a moyen de mettre l'audio en polonais ou en coréen, histoire de pas avoir à subir l'indigence des équipes de doublages ?

----------


## Goji

Ah ouais les voix françaises sont à chier, du genre une homme une prise pour un cachet de misère, mais franchement je ne fais pas gaffe, comme j'alterne avec TW3 c'est un peu comme un paquet de chips entre deux repas chez Meneau.

----------


## Willyyy

Un petit retour sur Legend of Eisenwald, offert pour mon anniversaire par un illustre bienfaiteur de cette communauté  :;): 

*Legends of Eisenwald* est un RPG tactique de facture très classique se déroulant à l'époque Médiévale. Ce n'est point du Héroïc Fantasy auquel nous sommes généralement habitués, mais plutôt du "Realistic Knights and Merchants time", avec une alternance de combats au tour par tour sur cases hexagonale et exploration en temps réel simultané sur une grande carte divisée en plusieurs sections/continents, et rythmée par un cycle jour/nuit.

La grande campagne est composée de huit chapitres fortement scénarisés sur des maps plus ou moins ouvertes selon la situation. On y dirige notre chef de faction en explorant villes, villages, églises, forteresses et autres auberges. Ces dernières nous apportent ragots et bruits de couloir, nous permettant de rassembler des indices afin de compléter les missions. Les églises permettent de soigner son équipe et de recruter des prêtres, les villages nous offrent leur marché pour des équipements ou des mercenaires. Les villes sont également pourvoyeuses de mercenaires et aussi un puits sans fond de quêtes principales ou secondaires. Notez qu'il existe aussi un aspect gestion commerciale de son fief, mais ceci s'avère relativement limité.

Les vrais points forts du titre sont les fiches de personnages, très riches, avec bien sur la gestion de l'équipement et des arbres de compétences. Notre avatar recrute et fait progresser ses équipiers allant du paysan de base à l'arbalétrier, le prêtre, les cavaliers montés et les guérisseuses. Le levelling est lent et il ne faut pas s'attendre à avoir une faction surpuissante en une poignée d'heures. Les combats constituent clairement le gros point faible du jeu, un léger manque de profondeur tactique, frustrant tant le potentiel est important.

Le jeu, partiellement traduit en Français, ne brille pas non plus par sa qualité d'écriture, mais le travail effectué à ce sujet reste toutefois honnête. Il sortira de son Early Access le 2 Juillet, si tout se passe comme prévu dans le carnet de route de Aterdux Entertainment.

Si vous appréciez les Heroes, Kings Bounty, et que vous n’êtes pas un passionné de photo-réalisme et d’effets kikoo Hachedé, je ne peux que vivement vous le recommander  :;): 

Une petite vidéo de Leviath qui remonte à 2014 pour vous faire une idée, sachant que l'interface a depuis été entièrement revue et corrigée :

----------


## azruqh

> Ah ouais les voix françaises sont à chier, du genre une homme une prise pour un cachet de misère, mais franchement je ne fais pas gaffe, comme j'alterne avec TW3 c'est un peu comme un paquet de chips entre deux repas chez Meneau.


 :^_^: 

Bourgeois !

Bon, tu fais chier, je remets *Lord of the Fallen* en ouicheliste du coup...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Putain j'ai plein de jeux à faire et quelques-uns déjà en cours, et je me retrouve à réinstaller le Rpg Game of Thrones de Cyanide (sans doute pour rattraper le nawak de la série Saison 5...)
Bordel c'est moche, l'ergonomie est aux fraises sur certains points basiques, mais ptain cette fiche de perso, ces traits, cette musique, cette écriture  :Bave: 
Mors  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

Hier soir, avant d'aller sous la couette avec Morphée le déviant, j'ai essayé *The Marvellous Miss Take*, un jeu d'infiltration au look très comics 60's et ambiance jazzy du plus bel effet.

Et quelle bonne surprise ! On y incarne donc Miss Take qui a décidé de récupérer des œuvres d'art offerte au public par des bienfaiteurs (qui pensent que l'Art doit être accessible à tout à chacun), mais qui a été dérobée par plusieurs collectionneurs privés londoniens sans scrupules et animés uniquement par le profit.

Première surprise quand on joue à ce jeu vu du dessus (et à la D.A. très jolie), c'est que tout se joue à la souris; déplacements, utilisation d'objets etc... Mais on s'y fait très vite et l'on peut même se déplacer au clavier, si on le souhaite.

Le truc vraiment chouette dans ce jeu, c'est que l'IA des garde est aléatoire, et donc à l'instar de la musique jazzy du jeu, on doit constamment improviser pour ne pas se faire gauler, et c'est très bien vu de la part des dévs. Marre de ces IA robotiques, ici nos gardes font ce qu'ils veulent, et courent très vite si ils nous repèrent (en fait c'est quasiment impossible de leur échapper.

Je dois avoir environ 2h de jeu et je me réjouis de poursuivre cette aventure rigolote et fort bien réalisée. À noter que le jeu est aussi en français et très bien traduit, qui plus est. Achetez-le !

----------


## Shapa

Merci pour ton retour ça donne super envie! Wishlist direct.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Herr Peter, tu as joué à Invisible Inc ? Tu pourrais faire une petite comparaison des deux jeux ?  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Herr Peter, tu as joué à Invisible Inc ? Tu pourrais faire une petite comparaison des deux jeux ?


Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore touché à Invisible Inc, mais en voyant Chocapic y jouer sur Youtube, c'est vrai que ça fait méchamment envie. J'y viendrai tôt ou tard, c'est inévitable  ::):

----------


## archer hawke

J'avais bien kiffé aussi Marvellous Miss Take. Et je suis d'accord avec toi, l'aléatoire des gardes est très rafraichissant et rends le jeu très dynamique.

----------


## Super Discount

> Herr Peter, tu as joué à Invisible Inc ? Tu pourrais faire une petite comparaison des deux jeux ?


C'est assez différent.

Déjà _Invisible.Inc_ est un jeu au tour par tour dans lequel tu joues une équipe, avec tout ce que ça comporte : compétences différentes selon les personnages, nouvelles compétences à débloquer, gestion de ton équipe, etc. 

Les mécanismes y sont un peu plus complexes que dans _The Marvellous Miss Take_. Cela-dit, les deux titres sont très bons dans leurs genres. J'aurais tendance à considérer Invisible.Inc comme un jeu plus "touffu" et Marvellous Miss Take comme un "petit jeu" (sans mauvais sous-entendu) assez rafraichissant et plus léger. Je l'ai pris pendant les soldes et le suivais depuis un petit moment, et je ne regrette pas.

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'avais bien kiffé aussi Marvellous Miss Take. Et je suis d'accord avec toi, l'aléatoire des gardes est très rafraichissant et rends le jeu très dynamique.


Très bon test, bien rédigé et qui donne (je pense) aussi envie de jouer au jeu si on ne l'a pas déjà. D'ailleurs je suis arrivé au chiens, ah ces petits enfoirés me stressent bien comme il faut à toujours venir trainer dans mes parages  ::):

----------


## Koma

*Skyrim* , avec +/- une centaine de mods divers et variés mais lorefriend (sauf les gros changements de stats/game system pour la difficulté et les combats).

Gros gros kif, après avoir saigné 80 heures sur le jeu entre 2011 et 2012, puis avoir abandonné l'idée d'y jouer moddé à force de le faire n'importe comment et d'avoir des CTD au lancement.

L'été 2014 j'ai moddé le jeu en profondeur en faisant bien gaffe de pas sauter les étapes, ça m'a pris 3 mois, j'étais tellement écoeuré par les playtests que j'ai plus touché au jeu de l'hiver.
Maintenant il fait 33 dans le bureau et je joue en slip, ce qui n'aide pas à l'immersion quand il y a -10 et de la neige dans le jeu, mais putain, décuplé dans ses possibilités de gameplay à beaucoup de niveau (commerce, IA, interactions, housing...), le jeu devient chronophage quand on l'aime déjà la base. En 3 jours j'ai 30 heures sur le compteur et mon vagabond rougegarde est encore parti faire carrière à la forge plutôt que se rendre à son entretien d'embauche chez les Greybeards.

Bon j'ai quand même un problème bien chiant que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, je peux plus entrer dans Dragonreach, CTD à chaque tentative  ::ninja:: , et j'ai ça que depuis que j'ai fini l'intro avec l'attaque du dragon et la découverte du Dovakhin à Whiterun, en gros j'ai pu faire la quête principale jusqu'à être convoqué par les GB. Comme j'ai jamais terminé la QP je sais pas si je devrais revenir à Dragonsreach,  et du coup si je me souviens bien je dois discuter avec un mec du Jarl (le mago ? l'intendant ?) pour acheter Breezehome, donc je peux plus non plus  :tired: 

C'est chiant, c'est le seul bug que j'ai et je sais duquel des 100 mods il vient, donc j'ai pas le courage de tout mettre en off pour relancer un à un les modules.

A part ça, le jeu est toujours très beau niveau DA, ambiances, météo et panoramas, encore plus avec des ajouts (sur la lumière notamment, et je parle pas de sunflare à la con ou d'EN :B): , même si les animations ont pris un coup et les textures aussi. Je touche du bois avec les gros mods qui modifient les régions, j'ai encore aucun conflit à base de décor flottant ou de bout de terrain qui fini ouvert et pas modélisé.

Après ça j'aimerais encore le relancer deux fois, pour tester une conversion GOT pour le délire (où les Lannister et les Stark remplacent l'Empire et les rebelles), et aussi une autre itération moddée, mais plus réduite dans son nombre, avec peu de retouches graphiques ou d'ajouts d'items (armes, etc), mais plus dans une grosse modification radicale du gameplay (je pense à une install des GEMS entre autres). Eventuellement, essayer Faalskar et Wyrmtooth dans la foulée (pas pu les installer avec mes mods actuels, conflits).

----------


## Haelnak

> [...] CTD  [...] IA [...] CTD [...] GB [...] QP [...] DA [...] GOT [...]


 :tired: 

Et encore, je n'ai pas gardé les ouatmilles termes en anglais tels que "game system". D'ailleurs tu aurais dû écrire GS et utiliser le GP de couyu pour gameplay.

----------


## Koma

Je sais que je te plais, mais je couche pas avec les mecs, alors maintenant stop le stalking stoplé.

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'ai rien contre l'amour platonique  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

Mais on est déjà des bros, on peut pas faire du sexe platonique ensemble !

----------


## Chataigne

> Un petit retour sur Legend of Eisenwald, offert pour mon anniversaire par un illustre bienfaiteur de cette communauté


Merci pour ton retour, j'avais joué au jeu il y a environ 1 an (juste le premier chapitre et une mission unique histoire d'en profiter vraiment plus tard une fois le jeu terminé) et je suis plutôt d'accord avec ton retour : les combats sont un peu le point faible du jeu. Avec plus d'hexagones et des déplacements moins restreint on aurait pu avoir de jolies batailles tactiques. Là on se retrouve avec une espèce de jeu d'échec. C'est pas désagréable et même très sympa mais j'aurais aussi préféré un truc un peu plus ambitieux.

Et content de voir qu'ils ont rajouté un peu de gestion de fief, ça manquait ça !

----------


## Zerger

Bon pour l'instant, je suis plutôt refroidi par* Dark Soul*.
Même en sachant plus ou moins à quoi s'attendre, je reste quand meme surpris par l'absence totale d'info pour pas mal de trucs (genre redevenir humain, gné ?), l'inventaire pas très claire, tous plein de messages sans aucun sens (d"ailleurs, j'ai arrêté de les lire tellement ca me gavait) et une maniabilité pas au top que ce soit clavier/souris ou manette (je parle pas de la lourdeur du perso mais de la camera qui me rappelle les heures sombres de la 64 et de la roulade/course sur le meme bouton  ::(:  )
Ah et j'oublais le ragdoll, franchement ca fait cheap sur les bords
J'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire, ca me rappelle ma premiere partie de Dwarf Fortress...

----------


## poulpator

> Bon pour l'instant, je suis plutôt refroidi par* Dark Soul*.
> Même en sachant plus ou moins à quoi s'attendre, je reste quand meme surpris par l'absence totale d'info pour pas mal de trucs (genre redevenir humain, gné ?), l'inventaire pas très claire, tous plein de messages sans aucun sens (d"ailleurs, j'ai arrêté de les lire tellement ca me gavait) et une maniabilité pas au top que ce soit clavier/souris ou manette (je parle pas de la lourdeur du perso mais de la camera qui me rappelle les heures sombres de la 64 et de la roulade/course sur le meme bouton  )
> Ah et j'oublais le ragdoll, franchement ca fait cheap sur les bords
> J'ai aucune idée de ce que je dois faire, ca me rappelle ma premiere partie de Dwarf Fortress...


N'hésite pas à passer sur le topic si tu as des questions.
Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de faire ton premier run offline, pour le plaisir de la découverte, et éviter les messages trolls tous les 10m. 
Le tout début peut sembler abrupte, passé le premier boss (pas celui de l'Asile), on commence généralement à prendre le pli.

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de me faire un Bouc-Démon avec une grosse hache que je ne peux pas porter (car je suppose que jai pas assez de force) puis récuperer une incantation que-je-sais-pas-a-quoi-ca-sert. Serieux, ils auraient pu faire un effort, c'est gavant la  :tired: 

J'irai me lire le wiki demain en esperant ne pas me faire spoiler

----------


## doshu

> J'irai me lire le wiki demain en esperant ne pas me faire spoiler


Je pense que c'est la bonne approche. Dark Souls est brut de décoffrage, ce qui permet aux amateurs de défis importants de le prendre tel quel, et aux autres de consulter des aides supplémentaires. Après tout, l'important est de s'y amuser^^.

----------


## Momock

Tout ce que t'as besoin de lire, c'est la description des clefs que tu ramasses, vu qu'elles te disent ce qu'elles ouvrent. Ne mets aucun point en résistance (c'est naze) Tu n'as pas besoin de monter l'intelligence pour utiliser les pyromancies. Parfois y'a des murs/illusions, faut taper dedans pour les dissiper. Et voilà, c'est tout ce que t'as besoin de savoir, je crois. Ah si: pour redevenir humain, consommes une humanité (ça augmetera ton compteur d'humanités d'un point. C'est le truc rond collé aux barres de vies et d'endu), puis va au feu de camp et sélectionnes "redevenir humain". Ça te permetra d'invoquer un certain perso devant les portes de certains boss, pour qu'il te file un coup de main. Voilà, voilà.

Évites le wiki, tu vas te gâcher l'expérience.

----------


## poulpator

> J'irai me lire le wiki demain en esperant ne pas me faire spoiler


Si le côté découverte à la dur te gêne, tu peux aussi passer via le guide d'Exserv.
La première vidéo devrait t'apprendre deux ou trois trucs.

----------


## soocrian

Pas mieux, guide d'Exserv pour toi sinon tu vas abandonner rapidement et ce serait dommage, c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Tout ce que t'as besoin de lire, c'est la description des clefs que tu ramasses, vu qu'elles te disent ce qu'elles ouvrent. Ne mets aucun point en résistance (c'est naze) Tu n'as pas besoin de monter l'intelligence pour utiliser les pyromancies. Parfois y'a des murs/illusions, faut taper dedans pour les dissiper. Et voilà, c'est tout ce que t'as besoin de savoir, je crois. Ah si: pour redevenir humain, consommes une humanité (ça augmetera ton compteur d'humanités d'un point. C'est le truc rond collé aux barres de vies et d'endu), puis va au feu de camp et sélectionnes "redevenir humain". Ça te permetra d'invoquer un certain perso devant les portes de certains boss, pour qu'il te file un coup de main. Voilà, voilà.


Et faut appuyer sur B pour descendre rapidement les échelles. Oui, j'ai mis 10h avant de découvrir cette "feature"  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

> Et faut appuyer sur B pour descendre rapidement les échelles. Oui, j'ai mis 10h avant de découvrir cette "feature"


Puis désappris à la dure sur DKS2 ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et faut appuyer sur B pour descendre rapidement les échelles. Oui, j'ai mis 10h avant de découvrir cette "feature"


M'en parle pas  :Emo: 
:trauma:

----------


## Zerger

> Je pense que c'est la bonne approche. Dark Souls est brut de décoffrage, ce qui permet aux amateurs de défis importants de le prendre tel quel, et aux autres de consulter des aides supplémentaires. Après tout, l'important est de s'y amuser^^.


Mouais, pour moi, l'ergonomie d'un jeu n'a rien a voir avec le challenge qu'il propose.
Bon ca m'empeche pas d'avancer dans le jeu (et merci pour vos remarques) mais ca a quand meme l'effet d'une petite douche froide

----------


## schouffy

Le trip "démerde toi" et "ne comprends rien" augmente la sensation de solitude et de désespoir, je trouve que ça colle bien au jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mouais, pour moi, l'ergonomie d'un jeu n'a rien a voir avec le challenge qu'il propose.
> Bon ca m'empeche pas d'avancer dans le jeu (et merci pour vos remarques) mais ca a quand meme l'effet d'une petite douche froide


Ouai, ça m'avait fait le même effet. J'ai lâche le jeu au bout de 7/8h à cause de l'ergonomie en bois, des 30fps (en 60fps, ça fait bugger les sauts, entre autres...), de l'absence de narration et d'une difficulté clairement survendue, sur les premières heures en tout cas, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne après.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mouais, pour moi, l'ergonomie d'un jeu n'a rien a voir avec le challenge qu'il propose.
> Bon ca m'empeche pas d'avancer dans le jeu (et merci pour vos remarques) mais ca a quand meme l'effet d'une petite douche froide


Ouai, ça m'avait fait le même effet.

Personnellement, je trouvais l'ambiance sympa avec son délire _"t'es tout seul, et t'es dans la merde, bonne chance "_ mais j'ai lâché le jeu au bout de 7/8h à cause de l'ergonomie en bois, des 30fps (débloquer le framerate fait bugger les sauts, entre autres...), de l'absence de narration et d'une difficulté survendue. 

C'est surtout ce dernier point qui m'a un peu déçu en fait. Sur les premières heures il suffit de placer correctement ses roulades et parades pour avancer sans trop de problème. Les ennemis encaissent pas mal tandis que le joueur prend cher.
J'ai dû mourir à 4 ou 5 reprises (peut-être un peu plus) en 8h, dont une fois à cause d'un connard qui s'est "infiltré" dans ma partie pour me backstab et une autre en tombant dans le vide comme un gland.

----------


## soocrian

Euh il y a une narration hein, seulement c'est un peu plus subtil que dans COD  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Tiens, le point Codwin a été atteint très rapidement.

La narration n'est pas du tout subtile, elle est discrète au point de sembler absente. Mais comme je l'ai précisé plusieurs fois, je n'y ai joué que 7 ou 8h, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne ensuite.

----------


## soocrian

Dixit le mec qui a joué 8 heures  ::P:  Tu n'as rien vu du jeu tu sais. La narration est présente tout le temps, dans les descriptions et même dans le décors... Mais donc oui faut prendre le temps de découvrir tout ça.

----------


## doshu

En même temps, un jeu qui met plus de 8h à démarrer sa narration subtile n'est pas forcément un bon exemple de narration réussie...

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'es curieux et aime découvrir les choses par toi même: joues à Dark Souls.
Si t'es pas curieux et que tu aimes être pris par la main: ne joue pas à Dark Souls.

Fin de discussion  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

J'apprécie les deux "catégories", mais ce sont les autres points que j'ai relevés plus haut qui m'ont fait lâcher le jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Je trouve tous les points que tu as relevé infondés (si ça t'intéresse je peux détailler mais j'espère que non  :^_^: ), tu devrais peut-être lui redonner une chance (vu que c'est un des meilleurs jeux ever amha).

----------


## soocrian

> En même temps, un jeu qui met plus de 8h à démarrer sa narration subtile n'est pas forcément un bon exemple de narration réussie...


Nan. Je veux dire que la narration est présente du début à la fin, mais plus tu avances plus c'est expliqué clairement, ce qui me paraît logique.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je trouve tous les points que tu as relevé infondés (si ça t'intéresse je peux détailler mais j'espère que non ), tu devrais peut-être lui redonner une chance (vu que c'est un des meilleurs jeux ever amha).


Je retenterais probablement l'expérience pendant l'été même si mes 8h de jeu ne m'ont pas convaincu. Surtout au niveau de la difficulté en fait, je n'avais pas trouvé le jeu spécialement dur si ce n'est dans  les coups de pute des mecs qui s'invitent dans ta partie et l'absence totale d'information. 
Sérieux, il y a un gap énorme entre _"Clic gauche pour tirer, Souris vers le haut pour regarder en haut"_ et _"Démerde-toi pour le keybinding, au pire tu as le menu options, allé ciao. Ah, et pour tout le reste ? Va sur les forums ou le wiki"_.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'apprécie les deux "catégories", mais ce sont les autres points que j'ai relevés plus haut qui m'ont fait lâcher le jeu.


Justement, pour l'ergonomie et la narration, faut être curieux et découvrir ça par soi-même.

----------


## Pluton

Warlock II toujours. De la grosse drogue dure.  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme210226

*AdVenture Capitalist*.
L'avantage c'est qu'il demande 5 minutes par session. A ne pas dépasser, sinon on finit hypnotisé par les flèches qui avancent. Et il est gratuit.
Son gros défaut c'est que ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu. Et l'interface indigente aussi.

*Canabalt HD*
C'est canabalt, mais on peut switcher entre 2.5 D antialiasée et 2D à gros pixels. La musique roxxe.
Il y aussi des modes ardus (fenêtres only, bâtiments invisibles, etc.) mais je n'y touche pas trop.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai jamais compris le délire de Canabalt. Autant j'adore Bit.Trip Runner 2, autant celui-là a dégagé de mon HDD au bout de 30mn. Serais-je passé à côté de quelque chose?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Non. Il est très simple dans son approche de one-button game.  L'univers, la musique et la patte graphique me plaisent, mais ce n'est clairement pas un sommet de gameplay ou de rejouabilité.

----------


## Zerger

Bon la sauce commence à prendre avec Dark Souls, même si je reste très rancunier par rapport aux premiers heures absolument affreuses ou on avance dans le flou le plus total. Et toujours aucune mention par rapport au fait de passer humain  :tired: 

Et pareil, j'aime beaucoup Canabalt pour son feeling  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Pour le coup, ça et les humanités, c'est peut-être ce qu'il y a de plus obscure dans le jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Bon la sauce commence à prendre avec Dark Souls, même si je reste très rancunier par rapport aux premiers heures absolument affreuses ou on avance dans le flou le plus total. Et toujours aucune mention par rapport au fait de passer humain 
> 
> Et pareil, j'aime beaucoup Canabalt pour son feeling


J'ai très envie de créer un nouveau sujet sur le forum à propos des tutos mal branlés dans les jeux, et Dark Souls fera inévitablement partie du lot, peut-être même dans le top 10, tiens.

Après le problème des cinématiques (impassables) qu'on doit se taper avant un combat de boss dans pas mal de jeux, voilà le genre de problème que je voudrais voir à tout jamais disparaître du monde vidéo-ludique. Amen.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Bon la sauce commence à prendre avec Dark Souls, même si je reste très rancunier par rapport aux premiers heures absolument affreuses ou on avance dans le flou le plus total. Et toujours aucune mention par rapport au fait de passer humain


Dans DS1, y'a pas vraiment d’intérêt à être humain sinon pour deux choses : pouvoir invoquer des alliés et rendre possible les invasions de quelques NPC spécifique (qui permette de chopper du loot unique) et d'autres joueurs (ce qui peut bien te pourrir la gueule dans quelques zones très fréquentées - surtout à Anor Londo et la Bibliothèque si y'a toujours du monde sur le jeu). Et il me semble que ça donne un meilleur taux de drop en fonction de ton niveau d'humanité.

----------


## FrousT

> même si je reste très rancunier par rapport aux premiers heures absolument affreuses ou on avance dans le flou le plus total. *


A la limite regarde des speedrun (ceux qui font le chemin normal) pour voir rapidement le bon chemin à prendre, même si c'est tricher  ::ninja::  Perso j'ai fini le 2 (beaucoup plus tolérant), et j'ai encore du mal à reprendre le 1 (= recommencer à zéro faut pas déconner) même si j'ai fait un run et que les reflex reviennent assez vite  ::):

----------


## soocrian

Ou regarde les premières videos du guide d'Exserv, ça ne te spoilera pas grand-chose et tu auras les réponses à tes questions. Une bonne façon de découvrir le jeu je trouve c'est de finir une zone et de regarder ensuite la vidéo d'Exserv correspondante pour voir ce que tu as raté, parce que forcément tu vas rater plein de trucs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Warlock II toujours. De la grosse drogue dure.


C'est pas trop répétitif ? C'est comment le solo, y'a une vraie campagne ou c'est du bac à sable directement ?
Niveau Anglais (je crois qu'il n'y a pas de trad) c'est pas un niveau trop élevé globalement ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pour le coup, ça et les humanités, c'est peut-être ce qu'il y a de plus obscure dans le jeu.


Ca va, la mécanique n'est pas bien expliquée mais elle reste assez "simple". Nan, le vrai truc de rooxor auquel on comprend "vraiment" rien même en ayant fini le jeu plusieurs fois, ce sont les *serments*. Sans Wiki, je vois même pas comment on peut se dépatouiller de ce truc. Heureusement, c'est parfaitement optionnel.

----------


## Canard WC

Une question, c'est bien ici le topic Dark Souls ?
 ::O:

----------


## soocrian

Puisque c'est un jeu qui est joué en ce moment, oui  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

S.A.W

Je ne suis qu'au début mais j'ai déjà quelques problèmes, d'abord il semble que le jeu a du mal à conserver les settings, j'ai essayé de modifier le gamma mais il reste à sa valeur initiale, j'ai réglé le son sur 8 et il apparait à 7  ::(:  , bon c'est pas encore trop grave, par contre les notes n'apparaissent pas dans le jeu(enfin elle ne sont pas lisibles), il semble que ça soit un problème de compatibilité avec l'aliasing sur les cartes nvidia, hors le jeu aliase pas mal et comme il n'y pas d'option dans le jeu, il faut le forcer au niveau des drivers (ouais c'est de l'unreal engin), c'est dommage parce que esthétiquement c'est pas mal réussi, on retrouve bien l'environnement du film.

Autre problème pas de remapage des touches c'est wasd obligatoire, mais bon le jeu est clairement prévu pour être joué au pad. Pour le support faut pas trop compter sur konami, ya qu'à voir sur le forum entre ceux qui ont des plantages et ceux dont le jeu ne démarre même pas. 

Étonnamment il semble que le jeu ne soit pas disponible sur steam dans certains pays d'Europe, moi j'ai eu du bol je l'ai eu en gift  ::ninja::  .

Niveau gameplay c'est un mélange de puzzles (simples pour l'instant), de qte pour hémiplégiques ou parkinsoniens suisses, et de combats en corps à corps à la maniabilité foireuse, mais bon je pense que ça doit s'améliorer un peu si on joue à la manette.
 Le truc sympa c'est que si l'on est blessé, on perds son sang (pas véronique, ni les cheveux  ::rolleyes:: ) et il faut vite trouver un bandage ou une seringue pour ne pas mourir rapidement, ouais le mec est un peu hémophile  :;):  .

Niveau ambiance c'est pas mal fait et l'on ressent bien la tension qui correspond à l'esprit du film, reste à voir si tout cela tient sur la longueur.

----------


## Pluton

> C'est pas trop répétitif ? C'est comment le solo, y'a une vraie campagne ou c'est du bac à sable directement ?
> Niveau Anglais (je crois qu'il n'y a pas de trad) c'est pas un niveau trop élevé globalement ?


C'est très baston, façon Disciples II, je crois que c'est ça qui me plaît en fait. Donc c'est un peu répétitifs dans les mécaniques de jeu (baston !), mais pas dans l'environnement, les monstres et les différents mondes changent eux radicalement et souvent. Il faut adapter ses unités en fonction des resistances et des types de dommages et des modes de déplacements.

C'est un genre de campagne aléatoire puisque le jeu est un voyage, il y a des quêtes, des événements et des sous-objectifs qui sont générés aléatoirement et d'autres fixes.

L'anglais n'est vraiment pas bien compliqué et y'a pas beaucoup de choses à lire à part les description marrantes loresques. Le reste c'est les effets des sorts et les stats d'unité ça va pas péter bien loin.
Y'a un défaut c'est qu'il y a pas de manuel et qu'il faut un peu expérimenter pour piger quoi sert à quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En ce moement je rejoue à F.E.A.R.
Même pas besoin de développer, juste  :Bave: 
Tout studio voulant faire un FPS devrait jouer 10 fois à ce jeu....

----------


## MontGolerie

> En ce moement je rejoue à F.E.A.R.
> Même pas besoin de développer, juste 
> Tout studio voulant faire un FPS devrait jouer 10 fois à ce jeu....


Monolith  :Emo: 
"Espère toujours qu'un nouveau shogo voie le jour"  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme210226

*Mass Effect*
Je n'ai jamais terminé le premier ni lancé le second, qui poireaute depuis trop longtemps dans ma bibliothèque. Graphiquement, il a vieilli, certaines textures sont dégueulasses et à peine digne de Half-Life, mais l'univers est toujours fascinant.

----------


## MontGolerie

Mass Effect j'ai testé 5 min à l'époque (ça avait déjà tout d'un portage nauséeux), jusqu'à ce que je sois bloqué par un caillou de 5 cm de haut  :tired:  

Non, le perso ne pouvait pas marcher dessus, je me suis dit pourquoi pas, on va sauter par dessus alors... ah ba non on peut pas  ::|: 

Temps de jeu : 5 minutes et désinstallation dans la foulée, j'ai plus jamais retouché à ce truc  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Succès débloqué: le caillou de la défaite.

---------- Post added at 19h54 ---------- Previous post was at 19h54 ----------




> Monolith 
> "Espère toujours qu'un nouveau shogo voie le jour"


Jamais joué à Shogo, mais s'ils veulent refaire du FPS je les autorise  :Bave:

----------


## MontGolerie

> Succès débloqué: le caillou de la défaite.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19h54 ---------- Previous post was at 19h54 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Jamais joué à Shogo, mais s'ils veulent refaire du FPS je les autorise


Ce jeu  :Emo: 

Je voudrais tant remonter le temps pour le redécouvrir à chaque fois comme la première  ::cry::  même si à chaque fois que je le lance j'y prends toujours autant de plaisir (le logo Monolith et cette intro)  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

> Mass Effect j'ai testé 5 min à l'époque (ça avait déjà tout d'un portage nauséeux), jusqu'à ce que je sois bloqué par un caillou de 5 cm de haut  
> 
> Non, le perso ne pouvait pas marcher dessus, je me suis dit pourquoi pas, on va sauter par dessus alors... ah ba non on peut pas 
> 
> Temps de jeu : 5 minutes et désinstallation dans la foulée, j'ai plus jamais retouché à ce truc


Même pas capable de passer un caillou dans un jeu casu  :haha:

----------


## MontGolerie

> Même pas capable de passer un caillou dans un jeu casu


Mouais, dans les premiers Tomb Raider où Lara s’arrêtait net si on avait le malheur de frôler un mur ça passait encore à l'époque...
Mais pour un jeu de 2008 avec un malheureux caillou...  :tired:

----------


## soocrian

Je suis dans un trip retro en ce moment, sûrement parce que je me fais vieux. Je rejoue aux jeux que j'avais aimés dans ma jeunesse pour voir ce qu'ils me donnent aujourd'hui. Bref là tout de suite maintenant je joue à *Clive Barker's Undying*, un FPS qui fait peeeeur.
Bilan très positif pour le moment. Le jeu est sorti en 2001 mais il n'a pas pris une ride, à part certains environnements extérieurs qui font un peu pitié. Mais pour le reste, gameplay, atmosphère, arsenal, histoire, c'est du tout bon.
Je le recommande chaudement, même aujourd'hui, pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté à l'époque.

----------


## Dicsaw

> En ce moement je rejoue à F.E.A.R.
> Même pas besoin de développer, juste 
> Tout studio voulant faire un FPS devrait jouer 10 fois à ce jeu....


Wait, je vais être d'accord avec Cacao, c'est un moment unique.

Fais la suite aussi, j'ai toujours cru que c'était pas Monolith derrière (comme le 3 quoi) alors qu'en fait c'est eux et c'est vraiment patate.

----------


## hisvin

*Blackguards:*Plus ou moins à la fin du chapitre 4 et je suis toujours en promenade. Bizarrement, je suis persuadé que des choix que j'ai fait vont me péter à la tronche.
*The witcher 2:*Le truc classique:Avoir une myriade de quêtes, ne plus trop savoir quoi faire et avancer là ou ce n'est le plus pertinent si on veut être le plus "carré". Quelques difficultés sur les combats genre les spectres même en biberonnant des potions et en badigeonnant d'huile anti-spectres mes armes. Je me fais vieux.  ::cry:: 
*Dreamfall chapters book three:* Le prélude est plus rugueux que prévu entre la recherche des dessins et le classement (j'espère que vous vous rappelez de la chronologie de the longuest journey.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Wait, je vais être d'accord avec Cacao, c'est un moment unique.
> 
> Fais la suite aussi, j'ai toujours cru que c'était pas Monolith derrière (comme le 3 quoi) alors qu'en fait c'est eux et c'est vraiment patate.


Je connais déjà le 2 (et le 3 mais j'essaye d'oublier).  :;): 
Et oui il est sur la liste.

----------


## Canard WC

> Mass Effect j'ai testé 5 min à l'époque (ça avait déjà tout d'un portage nauséeux), jusqu'à ce que je sois bloqué par un caillou de 5 cm de haut  
> 
> Non, le perso ne pouvait pas marcher dessus, je me suis dit pourquoi pas, on va sauter par dessus alors... ah ba non on peut pas 
> 
> Temps de jeu : 5 minutes et désinstallation dans la foulée, j'ai plus jamais retouché à ce truc


N'importe quoi  ::|: 
Mass Effect est une tuerie, sans doute l'un des meilleurs RPG SF !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Au bout de 5 minutes dans ME, on est encore dans le Normandy de toute façon.

----------


## Catel

> N'importe quoi 
> Mass Effect est une tuerie, sans doute l'un des meilleurs RPG SF !


Vu le nombre de RPG SF c'est pas bien dur d'être "sans doute" "l'un des"...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Wait, je vais être d'accord avec Cacao, c'est un moment unique.
> 
> Fais la suite aussi, j'ai toujours cru que c'était pas Monolith derrière (comme le 3 quoi) alors qu'en fait c'est eux et c'est vraiment patate.


 Autant le premier c'est un classique, autant le 2 est oubliable (en plus on voit que dalle, c’est reloux).
Je préfère le 3 en fait, qui a enfin compris que ça faisait pas peur et qui se concentre sur la castagne.




> N'importe quoi 
> Mass Effect est une tuerie, sans doute l'un des meilleurs RPG SF !


 Tu veux dire qu'il a pas vraiment été bloqué par un cailloux ?
Ou alors qu'on peut sauter dans ME ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Tu peux sauter dans Mass Effect.  ::ninja::  Mais un caillou ? Hum... Pas sur.

----------


## MontGolerie

> Je suis dans un trip retro en ce moment, sûrement parce que je me fais vieux. Je rejoue aux jeux que j'avais aimés dans ma jeunesse pour voir ce qu'ils me donnent aujourd'hui. Bref là tout de suite maintenant je joue à *Clive Barker's Undying*, un FPS qui fait peeeeur.
> Bilan très positif pour le moment. Le jeu est sorti en 2001 mais il n'a pas pris une ride, à part certains environnements extérieurs qui font un peu pitié. Mais pour le reste, gameplay, atmosphère, arsenal, histoire, c'est du tout bon.
> Je le recommande chaudement, même aujourd'hui, pour ceux qui seraient passés à côté à l'époque.


Très sympa effectivement (malgré les chargements et le retournement de situation un peu trop prévisible), jusqu’au boss de fin où l'on rote du sang (sérieusement c'est une vraie purge)  :^_^: 




> Pancho Villa : Au bout de 5 minutes dans ME, on est encore dans le Normandy de toute façon.


Désolé si ma mémoire me joue des tours (7 ans ça commence à faire un petit moment), je me souviens pas être resté des masses dans le vaisseau avant d'avoir commencé à fouler cette fameuse terre rocheuse  :^_^:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Autant le premier c'est un classique, autant le 2 est oubliable (en plus on voit que dalle, c’est reloux).
> Je préfère le 3 en fait, qui a enfin compris que ça faisait pas peur et qui se concentre sur la castagne.


Fear 2 question ambiance il est très sympa (l'hôpital et l'école, excellents entre autre) et Fear 3 comme tu dis a des fusillades au poil, dommage qu'il y ait ce surfeur d'argent de mes 2 qui viennent gâcher la partie (c'est seulement à la toute fin du jeu que j'avais pigé que lui tirer dessus lui faisait quelque chose...). Pour moi les 3 Fear valent le détour.

----------


## znokiss

> pas être resté des masses


 En effect._
*rires enregistrés*_

----------


## Dicsaw

> Autant le premier c'est un classique, autant le 2 est oubliable


C'est le même avec un rythme mieux foutu, moins rébarbatif au niveau des décors, avec une ia et des gunfights qui démontent toujours autant.

Le 3 je l'avais attaqué y'a longtemps mais je l'avais trouvé un peu caca, je finis le dlc du 2 et je vais le retenter.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est le même avec un rythme mieux foutu, moins rébarbatif au niveau des décors, avec une ia et des gunfights qui démontent toujours autant.


 Non non noooooon.  ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

Si si et si (c'est vrai, les décors c'est exactement les mêmes que dans le premier !). Et la diversité des ennemis est plus grande. 
Mais j'ai bien compris que t'étais pas content parce qu'il y a trois effets de fumée en moins par rapport au 1.  ::trollface::

----------


## MontGolerie

> Si si et si (c'est vrai, les décors c'est exactement les mêmes que dans le premier !). Et la diversité des ennemis est plus grande. 
> Mais j'ai bien compris que t'étais pas content parce qu'il y a trois effets de fumée en moins par rapport au 1.


Les trous de balle mec, les trous de balle  :Emo:  
Comment ça j'en suis un moi aussi  ::cry::

----------


## Momock

J'ai aussi préféré FEAR 2 au 1, mais uniquement pour des raisons non relatives au gameplay, qui est clairement inférieur au 1 (sans être mauvais pour autant) L'ambiance, les environnements, le rythme, les persos... tout est bien mieux dans le 2 (surtout le rythme, putain. Á quoi ça sert d'avoir un bon gameplay si pendant la moitié du jeu tu te fais chier?)

----------


## Clear_strelok

FEAR 2 a été mésestimé de manière un peu injuste sur ce forum. C'est un bon jeu très bien réalisé et plus réussi que le premier dans pleins de domaines, alors dans le négatif il y a bien les phases en mecha qui ne sont pas dingues mais c'est largement compensé par la seconde partie du jeu qui frise l'excellence à plusieurs reprises. Quand au 3 il est très amusant mais l'aventure en elle même est tout à fait oubliable là où le 2 avait encore le petit quelque chose en plus qui démarque cette série des autres FPS couloirs. (Il y avait même un ou deux passages dont la tension reposait presque uniquement sur le gameplay et qui étaient bien flippants)

En revanche le premier FEAR peut bien être le plus bancal et le moins équilibré des trois, ça restera certainement le meilleur. Je l'ai terminé pour la première fois très récemment et, encore maintenant, il y a ce truc viscéral dans les combats et dans l'ambiance que je n'ai retrouvé ni dans les suites ni dans aucun autre FPS. Alors certes le rythme est mal géré et il y a un gros creux au milieu mais tout le reste du jeu est inoubliable. (Et autant toute la partie horreur fait bien rigoler au début, autant les derniers chapitres sont terrifiants)

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais j'ai bien compris que t'étais pas content parce qu'il y a trois effets de fumée en moins par rapport au 1.


 Ba disons que pour moi le principal élément (avec le kung-fu) qui rend le premier FEAR exceptionnel c'est ces fameux trois effets de fumée, parce qu'à part ça c'était assez classique (voir moyen).

----------


## schouffy

Tin ça donne envie de les refaire tout ça. Les 2 add-ons du premier FEAR, je les ai, ça vaut le coup de les installer ou c'est du caca ?

Sinon je joue en ce moment à *Don't Starve*. Je viens de claquer au jour 30 environ, je sais pas trop si je vais relancer une partie. C'est sympa, j'adore l'ambiance et toute la DA, mais c'est quand même un peu fastidieux. Le grinding du début est un peu chiant, une fois qu'on a posé un camp et qu'on a une petite routine ça devient répétitif. En fait je crois que j'aime pas trop mais j'y reviens assez souvent. Comprends pas.

Et aussi à *Lara Croft Gardian of Light* avec madame. Rien à dire, c'est un jeu cool pour les couples. Facile, pas prise de tête, on peut quasiment pas perdre et se mettre sur la gueule. Je pense pas que j'y aurais joué tout seul, mais en coop ça fait son office.

----------


## Haelnak

En ce moment, *The Witcher 3*. J'ai dépassé les 60h de jeu, ce qui est très rare chez moi (9 jeux en tout dont 5 multi).
C'est très bien. C'est très beau.

Des screens bien lourds (mais pas assez) pour emmerder les mecs avec une connexion en mousse :

----------


## Rakanishu

> Tin ça donne envie de les refaire tout ça. Les 2 add-ons du premier FEAR, je les ai, ça vaut le coup de les installer ou c'est du caca ?


Je les avais bien apprécié. Ca restait les combats de FEAR, l'IA de FEAR, donc tout était globalement là, mais en un peu plus maladroit, comme si c'était des gens qui voulaient faire pareil sans vraiment y arriver. Reste quelques moments que j'avais trouvé vraiment bien. Donc à tenter oui ^^

----------


## Herr Peter

> Tin ça donne envie de les refaire tout ça. Les 2 add-ons du premier FEAR, je les ai, ça vaut le coup de les installer ou c'est du caca ?


Franchement l'extension Extraction Point vaut carrément le détour et en plus contient de moment de flippe qui sont meilleurs que ceux du jeu original (car plus subtils j'ai trouvé). Attention le tout pèse 16Go une fois installé.

----------


## schouffy

Merci les canards, je tenterai le coup  :;):

----------


## Koma

> En ce moment, *The Witcher 3*. J'ai dépassé les 60h de jeu, ce qui est très rare chez moi (9 jeux en tout dont 5 multi).
> C'est très bien. C'est très beau.
> 
> Des screens bien lourd (mais pas assez) pour emmerder les mecs avec une connexion en mousse :


pd.
Vas te tuer jusqu'à ce que tu sois mort.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si si et si (c'est vrai, les décors c'est exactement les mêmes que dans le premier !). Et la diversité des ennemis est plus grande. 
> Mais j'ai bien compris que t'étais pas content parce qu'il y a trois effets de fumée en moins par rapport au 1.


Le 2 est très bon, mais clairement le peu de particules et de destruction, comparé au premier, se ressent pas mal sur l'ambiance des fusillades.
Ca reste un bon jeu mais merde, ils le faisaient dans le premier ils ne pouvaient pas dans le 2 ? Ca tournait pas sur consoles, c'est ça ?  :ouaiouai: 
LE 3 est bof, le FOV est vraiment étriqué, et de mémoire la première moitié du jeu est pas folichonne niveau level-desgin/décors. Après c'est pas ripou non plus, le jeu reste assez violent et nerveux.

----------


## Sylvine

> LE 3 est bof, le FOV est vraiment étriqué


 T'as bien fais d'acheter une console si t’arrives plus à modifier un cfg.  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai pas souvenir que la modif' était possible dans le 3  :tired: 
Faudra que je reteste, de toute façon je suis parti pour me taper toute la licence.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba je sais pas, une simple recherche google sur "FEAR 3 FOV" suffit pour tomber sur des solutions aussi complexes que :



> Right-click the game in the Steam client and choose Properties.
>     Click Set Launch Options and add -fov:X, where X represents the FOV value. 105 is the maximum allowed FOV, and the default is 85.
>     Click OK and run the game.


Après vérification l'option a été rajoutée suite à un patch quelque chose comme une semaine après la sortie du jeu.
Peut-être que tu faisais partie des enthousiastes qui ont plié le jeu avant !  ::o:

----------


## Koma

Les joueurs PC qui n'utilisent pas PCGamingWiki et qui ne connaissent pas Flawless Widescreen ne sont pas des joueurs PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

C'est pour les casus PCGamingWiki.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Y a quoi de mieux ? :/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Peut-être que tu faisais partie des enthousiastes qui ont plié le jeu avant !


Nope, mais j'ai sans doute pas cherché à l'époque.
Bon c'est toujours ça de pris, mais je doute que ça fasse passer le jeu de "moyen" à "super".

----------


## Haelnak

Bah, le premier n'est pas non plus "super", il est très bien. D'après mes souvenirs en tout cas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais quand tu dis que t'as des problèmes de connexions tu ne parles pas que de la téléphonie,  en fait  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

:tired:

----------


## soocrian

> Très sympa effectivement (malgré les chargements et le retournement de situation un peu trop prévisible), jusqu’au boss de fin où l'on rote du sang (sérieusement c'est une vraie purge)


Fini hier, effectivement j'avais oublié ce boss  :^_^:  Mais bon avec les crânes c'est passé tout seul. C'était vraiment bon, on n'en fait plus des FPS comme ça.

Et donc maintenant je (re)commence *American McGee's Alice*, on va voir si ça vieillit aussi bien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

F.E.A.R  Ok
Extraction Point Ok

Perseus Mandate en cours et euh...J'sais pas si je vais arriver au bout. Ma mémoire ne m'avait pas trompé, c'est naze. Enfin, moins prenant que les précédents...
J'sais pas trop à quoi ça tient, un peu tout en fait. Certes le feeling est le même, l'IA est globalement la même, et en théorie la présence de plus vastes espaces (vastes pour du FEAR hein)  pour la baston devrait rendre tout ça intéressant...Et en fait je me fais chier depuis le début, hormis 2-3 passages...

Déjà c'est ultra-moche, je crois même que c'est plus moche que le jeu original. Ca tient en partie au fait qu'on a plus les décors à moitié noyés dans l'ombre/le noir, tout est "clair", du coup ça fait ressortir la pauvreté générale des textures et environnements. Environnements qui ne font preuve d'aucune originalité, c'est de la repompe de tout ce qui a été fait dans les précédents...A part peut être les égouts (welcome to quake 2) moche. On a même encore le droit à une séquence dans un parking souterrain...Déjà dans EP je trouvais ça abusé, mais là ça fait 3 fois ptain....

Les nouveaux mercenaires ne me semblent pas bénéficier de l'IA des Replica, ou alors j'ai pas de bol...Il est très fréquent que les mecs viennent en grappe de 3-4 en se touchant/montant dessus,  l'air de dire" vazy même pas peur des grenad..."*BOOM*. 

Le level-design me fait penser à un modding débutant. Sans être exceptionnel dans les précédents y'avait quand même une certaine cohérence dans le visuel et l'enchaînement des pièces/niveaux...Là j'ai fréquemment l'impression de blocs collés entre eux sans trop de logique, sans recherches particulières, copier/coller c'est pesé. Ca + la mocheté globale, ça donne pas envie.

On est moins seul, y'a par moment des passages actions avec des alliés, ça donne un côté CoD dont on se serait bien passé; bon ils crèvent vite donc ça va  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs y'a plus de combats, mais comme pour le level-design c'est mal rythmé et pas très cohérent : allez là on dit qu'il y a des replica, là des ninjas, là on met un mec, encore des ninjas, des guardes etc etc. idem pour les séquences flippes posées à l'arrache quand les dévs y pensent

Fin bref, extension fade, fade, fade, malgré l'excellent feeling.

----------


## Herr Peter

> F.E.A.R  Ok
> Extraction Point Ok


Déjà fini les 2 ?!?   ::o: 

Putain t'es rapide dans ton genre, il m'a fallu bien 1 semaine pour terminer FEAR 1.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

FEAR se torche en 6-7H (prend ça dans les dents, COD  ::ninja::  )
Bon faut dire ça doit faire 5-6 fois que je le refais, quand tu connais les ennemis/armes ça va plus vite. 
Et EP à la louche je dirais 4H.

----------


## Haelnak

> Déjà fini les 2 ?!?  
> 
> Putain t'es rapide dans ton genre, il m'a fallu bien 1 semaine pour terminer FEAR 1.


Bah, Cacao fait tout très vite il paraît, on pourrait le surnommer "Monsieur 2 minutes"  ::trollface::  *hum*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca c'est pas donné à tout le monde de les faire grimper aux rideaux en moins de deux minutes  :Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

Dommage que la barre à rideau ploie à ce moment-là.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Hmmm ok.

----------


## Fizdol

Putain d'araignées mutantes de merde.
Et putain de métro.

----------


## Anonyme210226

D'accord t'es à Paris et ça te fait chier, mais ici on parle de JV.

----------


## znokiss

> Putain d'araignées mutantes de merde.
> Et putain de métro.


Toi, tu serais pas au niveau des amibes de Metro 2033 avec l'autres abruti qui crève sans arrêt ?

----------


## Fizdol

> Toi, tu serais pas au niveau des amibes de Metro 2033 avec l'autres abruti qui crève sans arrêt ?


Presque : Metro Last Light.
Et c'est pas tant la difficulté. C'est juste que j'aime pas les araignées, surtout lorsqu'elles font 60 kg et te fonce dessus depuis le plafond d'un métro dans l'obscurité.

----------


## BenRicard

> Toi, tu serais pas au niveau des amibes de Metro 2033 avec l'autres abruti qui crève sans arrêt ?


passage qui m'a fait tout simplement rage-désinstallé le jeu....  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

> passage qui m'a fait tout simplement rage-désinstallé le jeu....


C'est pourtant pas la passage le plus difficile même s'il n'est pas facile facile.


Sinon je suis toujours sur SAW les puzzles sont pas mal (le stress vient de certains qui sont chronométrés), les combats c'est pas folichon, j'ai échangé le flash d'un appareil photo contre une lampe torche, c'est beaucoup mieux du coup  ::): 

---------- Post added at 11h08 ---------- Previous post was at 11h00 ----------




> Dommage que la barre à rideau ploie à ce moment-là.


Tant que c'est que la barre à rideau  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

> j'aime jouer ca beaucoup...


Ah mais c'est toi Grocam !

----------


## BenRicard

> C'est pourtant pas la passage le plus difficile même s'il n'est pas facile facile.


nan mais quand t'es en Ranger, que tu crève très vite, et que tu dois couvrir ton pote alors qu'on dirait qu'il sort de la MDPH la plus proche...ça fait rager !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca m'a étonné quand j'ai refais 2033 récemment, ce passage je l'ai fait du premier coup alors que j'avais souvenir d'en avoir chié. La version Redux corrige probablement cette séquence.

----------


## znokiss

Comme le FEAR Redux qui t'as permi de le torcher en 2h50 ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le seul mod Redux que j'ai utilisé pour FEAR c'est mon skill  :Cigare: 




Ce qui rend la durée de vie encore plus incompréhensible, j'en conviens  ::ninja::

----------


## BenRicard

nan mais vous vous moquez du monde mon bon mossieur ! un FEAR reddux ça n'existe pas ! je crie au scandale !  :tired: 

perso j'ai fini COD reddux en 0h50 minutes hier soir  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> nan mais vous vous moquez du monde mon bon mossieur ! un FEAR reddux ça n'existe pas ! je crie au scandale !


 Et il n'y en a pas besoin. Comme disait Sylvine, avec leurs 3 effets de fumée, ils ont de l'avance sur quelques générations de jeux.

----------


## Koma

Putain Fear Redux, je suis en train d'imaginer les 3 jeux remontés en un seul avec MAJ graphiques, physique et particules du 1 sur tout le jeu, arsenal mixé, et ajustement de gameplay  :Bave:

----------


## Momock

En ce momnent, je joue à plein de trucs en même temps:

- *Freedom Planet*, où j'ai presque fini la campagne de Liliac. Il me manque le boss de fin en fait, qui est bien relou. C'est un peu le seul vrai problème que je lui trouve à ce jeu au final: on meurt en boucle contre les boss et comme on doit se taper l'écran de continue toutes les trois vies, ça devient vite très relou. En plus y'a pas de demi mesure avec eux: ou ils offrent un excellent et trépidant combat, ou ils sont complètement cheap/pétés. C'est l'un ou l'autre. Enfin a part ça, c'est un bon jeu. Il faudra que je le refasse avec les deux autres persos ensuite (y'a quelques niveaux uniques pour chaque perso)

- *The Last Remnant*. C'est un JRPG bizarre avec des groupes d'unités plutôt que des unités. Au lieu d'avoir par exemple 4 persos, t'en as des tas que tu mets en formations de jusqu'à 5 unités, et tu leurs donnes des ordres comme si c'étaient des persos. Les persos d'une unité mettent leur PV en commun MAIS ils peuvent être mis KO individuellement quand-même. Je n'ai toujours pas réussi à comprendre comment fonctionnent les ordres. Quand on choisit une cible, on a le choix entre plusieurs ordres, en fonction du nombre de PA qu'a la formation à ce moment là et de... la distance de la cible? (c'est la seule explication que je voie pour que les ordres dispos changent quand on cible exactement le même groupe d'ennemi niveau composition, mais trois mètres plus à droite...) On ne choisit pas directement ce que va faire chaque unité dans le groupe (c'est du "attaquez avec des techniques", "attaquez avec des magies", "défendez truc", "soignez vous", "soignez vous mais attaquez un peu quand-même", "donnez-vous à fond!", ce genre de choses), mais on peut voir le détail de ce que l'ordre va donner en appuyant sur X. Les groupes peuvent de battre en "duel", et si un groupe est déjà engagé il peut se faire prendre sur le côté voire par derrière (ce qui fait bien mal) par un autre groupe. On peut interrompre le déplacement d'un groupe en déplaçant un autre groupe sur son chemin, aussi (faut essayer de deviner qui ils vont prendre pour cible)

Voilà voilà. Que dire d'autre? L'histoire et les persos sont totalement oubliables, on se déplace via une map où on sélectionne sa destination, on grinde... comme un coréen. Parcequ'il n'y a que ça à faire, de toute façon. Mention spéciale aux quêtes qui te demandent d'aller tuer le boss machin dans le donjon truc, et qui te téléporte de retour chez l'employeur quand c'est fait... sans te laisser ramasser le coffre bien brillant qu'il y avait juste derrière lui (du coup tu dois retourner dans le donjon juste pour aller le ramasser, youpi! Ça m'a déjà fait le coup trois fois!) En fait ce jeu me fait penser à Hyperdimension Neptunia, mais en MOINS bien. Donc euh.. mouais, je vais continuer un peu pour voir si ça évolue, mais pour l'instant mouairf.

- *Mighty Switch Force: Hyper Truc Edition*, parceque visiblement j'ai pour mission d'achetter tous les jeux Wayforward. C'est un puzzle/plateformer vachement sympa, où on a le pouvoir de switcher les blocs d'une pression sur n'importe-quel bouton de tranche ou B. Y'a des blocs normaux, des blocs propulseurs et des blocs bleus et rouges qui ne switchent pas si on reste dessus au moment de swicher (si t'es sur un bloc rouge et que tu switches, aucun bloc rouge du niveau ne va switcher) Les ennemis aussi sont affectés par les blocs, et ils faut s'en servir pour les mener où on le souhaite, ou pour les tuer (vu que si on switche quand on est dans un bloc déswitché, on se fait écraser contre l'écran comme une mouche) Et donc voilà, on traverse les différents tableaux en essayant d'obtenir le temps demandé pour débloquer des trucs, et en recapturant les prisonières évadées (vu qu'on est flic) Les niveaux se renouvellent bien et ont tous leur petit "truc" qui les distingue, sont orientés plutôt puzzle ou plutôt plateforme, etc. Et les musiques sont excellentes, comme d'hab. Par contre c'est court, vu qu'il n'y en a pas des masses de niveaux, 21 en tout, puis les mêmes en version Hyper une fois qu'on a fini (comprendre: version Dark World) Donc c'est un jeu que je recommande clairement, mais à pas cher (là le prix me paraît abusé par rapport à la durée de vie)

- Et puis je tente d'obtenir le 100% sur *MGS:GZ*, parceque pourquoi pas? Là je galère avec le mission où il faut extraire les deux zigottos (The Eye and The Finger)

----------


## BenRicard

Me rend pas compte en fait, j'ai jamais joué à un FEAR de ma vie (pas tapé, pas tapé...). Par contre pour moi le FPS qui met des petites fessées humiliantes aux autres, c'est Crysis, et seulement le 1er hein...les autres n'existe pas !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et il n'y en a pas besoin. Comme disait Sylvine, avec leurs 3 effets de fumée, ils ont de l'avance sur quelques générations de jeux.


Ceci-dit avec du recul les effets fumée sont un peu abusé quand même, mais sans doute  pour des raisons techniques (on passe quand même de rien à "gros brouillard impénétrable" avec deux balles dans le placo).
Par contre niveau ambiance c'est clair que c'est autre chose que les 3 esquilles qui volent après avoir vidé 2 chargeurs sur 5 ennemis dans un FPS lambda.  
FEAR 2 est d'ailleurs bien plus sage aussi à ce niveau, même si y'a encore quelques trucs sympas.
Un FEAR moderne avec les effets volumétriques qui vont bien et tout  :Bave:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*FEAR* ça se joue sans slow-mo.

Sinon moi je suis sur *The Talos Principle* et je trouve ça bien cool (bon les puzzle deviennent un peu répétitifs à la longue). J'aime particulièrement l'ambiance mélancolique qui se dégage.

Chapeau à ceux qui ont réussi à chopper toutes les étoiles sans soluces. Pour 2-3 d'entre elles, j'aurais pu passer des années avant de trouver comment faire ...

----------


## Momock

> Chapeau à ceux qui ont réussi à chopper toutes les étoiles sans soluces. Pour 2-3 d'entre elles, j'aurais pu passer des années avant de trouver comment faire ...


Y'en avait une où il fallait 

Spoiler Alert! 


envoyer un rayon dans un reflecteur situé en haut d'un arbre à une très grande distance. Le truc impossible à deviner (même en sachant où il est, il est dur à cibler vu qu'on ne le voit même pas).

----------


## FrousT

Pour le moment je prend mon pied sur *Le Witcher 3*, j'ai pas joué au 1 et quasiment pas joué au 2 donc j'ai pas vraiment d'outil de comparaison, mais celui ci est vraiment bon, c'est magnifique, riche et intelligent une vrai drogue. Le seul truc qui me fait vomir c'est les déplacement de Geralt (et en moindre mesure Ablette), il est complètement autiste, c'est un vrai calvaire... Mais sinon rien à redire.  :Bave: 

Sinon en parallèle je fait les *Life is Strange*  :Emo:  C'est vraiment mignon et bien foutu, j'imagine que les choix vont avoir des répercussions plus ou moins grave en continuant les épisodes, donc voila ep1 fini j'ai pris mon season pass pour la suite  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Me rend pas compte en fait, j'ai jamais joué à un FEAR de ma vie (pas tapé, pas tapé...). Par contre pour moi le FPS qui met des petites fessées humiliantes aux autres, c'est Crysis, et seulement le 1er hein...les autres n'existe pas !


Crysis 2 a une excellente campagne solo je trouve, que j'ai d'ailleurs refaite plusieurs fois tellement c'était sympa (chose très rare pour un FPS "couloir", pour ma part). Et rater FEAR est en effet une erreur à combler rapidement  ::):

----------


## doshu

*Baldur's Gate Trilogy*, en suivant ce guide d'installation.

Je n'avais fait les jeux qu'une fois par le passé, lors de leur sortie. Y a la boite de Pillars Of Eternity qui m'attend sur l'étagère, mais je me suis dit que l'expérience serait plus intéressante avec quelques jeux IE fraichement dans la mémoire.

Eh ben, je m'attendais pas à accrocher autant ! Je suis dans une période de jeu volage, je commence et laisse tomber presque tout ce que j'installe. Là, j'ai le sentiment que ce sera différent^^.

Sans vouloir à tout prix aller vers le minmaxage (dual-class et tout ça), j'ai tout de même consulté quelques sites concernant les classes et les compagnons, histoire de faire un choix instruit. Ce fut barbare ou Blade, j'ai opté pour le premier étant donné qu'un compagnon Blade est disponible dans BG2 ; c'est presque dommage d'ailleurs, j'avais envie de tester un barde, c'est une classe que je n'ai jamais jouée...

Bref, voici Hage (prononcer Hagué, "chauve" en japonais), un demi-orc barbare aux stats indécentes.





Pas mal pour un level 1 (2 depuis peu) ; il se tape des ours au petit-dèj sans sourciller !

Pour finir sur l'aspect qui me (re)surprend le plus, voici une image de la carte du jeu.



J'avais oublié à quel point BG 1 était libre dans son exploration, un véritable plaisir ! Qui, accessoirement, me permet de chopper la plupart des compagnons visés quasi d'entrée de jeu (je viens de récupérer Minsc, me manque Edwin et puis on fera avancer l'histoire).

La cerise sur la gâteau ? Je joue actuellement sur mon PC fixe, et j'ai copié l'installation sur ma Surface 2 Pro ; je pars bientôt en voyage 3 semaines, devinez qui va profiter de BGT dans l'avion ?  :Bave: 

edit : ça m'aura pris une heure, mais j'ai trouvé comment changer mon portrait :vacances:

----------


## Aza

*Portal Stories : Mel* Découvert dans la section screenshot et ayant beaucoup aimé Portal 1 et 2, j'ai téléchargé ce mod gratuit.
Super bien réalisé, du travail de pro'. La BO est géniale. Vraiment content de ce mod. Dommage qu'il soit pas sous titré fr :s

----------


## Chataigne

@doshu. C'est possible d'avoir edwin et minsc dans la même équipe?  Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité d'humeur ?

----------


## doshu

> @doshu. C'est possible d'avoir edwin et minsc dans la même équipe?  Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité d'humeur ?


Non, ça passe à condition de récupérer Minsc, puis Dynaheir, d'envoyer cette dernière se suicider sur un monstre quelconque, pour enfin parler à Edwin. Avec les mods ajoutant des dialogues aux NPC, leurs interactions sont juste excellentes ! Il faut aimer lire, mais pfiou, on peut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas d'ambiance.

----------


## Zerger

> edit : ça m'aura pris une heure, mais j'ai trouvé comment changer mon portrait :vacances:


Je m'etais monter une equipe Naheulbeuk a l'epoque comme ca  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

FEAR 2
Putain j'avais pas souvenir que c'était si dur (par rapport au premier).  ::O: 
On crève en un quart de seconde (en Hard), c'est même limite abusé par moment, genre full life + pare-balles, un coup de pompe à 10 mètres, dead..  :tired: 
Et comme les mecs réagissent en 0.001s à la présence du joueur (ils tirent même avant qu'on soit en vue par moment...), y'a des moments bien casse-burnes  :tired: 

Mais quand même ça défonce bien  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui FEAR 2 en hard donne pas mal de fil à retordre (pourtant Choca sur son test à GK disait que le jeu était "horriblement facile"....), je me rappelle être mort en boucle sur certains passages (genre la séance de tower-shooting à l'entrée du métro), mais c'est quand même un sacré bon FPS je trouve.

----------


## schouffy

Vous m'avez donné envie, je me refais *FEAR* aussi, bon je m'en souviens très bien donc ça gâche pas mal de moments (pourtant j'y ai pas joué depuis un sacré moment, il avait dû me marquer).
Mais c'est vraiment excellent, l'ambiance et surtout les gunfights  :Bave:

----------


## Momock

> (pourtant Choca sur son test à GK disait que le jeu était "horriblement facile"....)


Ça correspond plus à mes souvenirs, déjà. Grenades clignotantes, snipers qui te disent "coucou chuis là" avec leur gros laser, ennemis moins fûtés que dans le 1... il me semble même que le bullet-time se recharge plus vite que dans le 1.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le truc relou c'est ce putain de surlignage saturé  des ennemis en mode bullet-time: non seulement c'est moche, mais en plus ça n'aide pas spécialement à mieux les voir. Enfin si, des fois, ça dépend du décor, de la lumière et des effets, mais c'est gênant . J'sais pas s'il existe un mod ou une ligne de commande pour dégager cet effet, j'ai rien trouvé là-dessus.

Pour l'IA, "moins futée", mouais j'ai des doutes. Elle bouge quand même bien, les mecs se séparent pour contourner, n'hésitent pas à reculer pour prendre un passage dérobé et arriver au cul du joueur, lance des grenades de manière "logique". Après ça arrive qu'un ennemi reste faire caca derrière une caisse avec le haut de la tête qui dépasse, et j'en ai même eu un qui s'est fait sauter sur une grenade lancée par un de ses potes en revenant sur ses pas. Mais ça reste minoritaire comme comportement. 
Pour les soldats. Les monstres ont un comportement plus basiques bien souvent.
Et comme les environnements/arènes me semblent un peu plus petites et que le nombre d'ennemis  à chaque gunfights semble avoir doublé depuis FEAR, ça donne des bastons rapides et nerveuses pas dégueux.

----------


## BenRicard

*Transistor*...alors la DA est géniale, la BO l'est tout autant mais je trouve le jeu mou...J'ai aussi un peu de mal avec le scénario que je trouve relativement flou. Ok j'ai pas tout suivi au début et j'ai essayer de reprendre le train en marche mais alors je comprend pas tout dans les explications plutôt abscon(nne) (qui c'est que tu traite de conne là!!...heu je m'égare) du narrateur.

Et puis les combats, autant je trouve la planification sympa, avec tout ce que ça implique d'optimisation dans les fonctions, mais dès que ta barre est vide, j'ai l'impression d'être dans un simulateur de Benny Hill à me faire courser pas les vilains pas beaux sans rien pouvoir faire, en attendant que ma barre se recharge...

Bref Benny Hill est sur la tangeante et je sais pas si je vais regarder le suite de l'épisode....

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai aussi un peu de mal avec le scénario que je trouve relativement flou.


Je pense que c'est fait exprès, le jeu est très psychédélique dans son ensemble. Après, j'imagine que ça fait mouche chez certains, et pas chez d'autre.


Je joue en ce moment à *You Must Build a Boat*, digne héritier de 10000000. Rien à dire, c'est toujours aussi moche, toujours aussi inutile, mais toujours autant addictif.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Call of Duty Black OPS 2* chopé a vil prix sur gamesplanet.

Bon ben, c'est du sous call of duty, on sent la pate Treychard dans le feeling des armes, mais ca fait largement son taf. Bien plus que COD : Ghosts.

On alterne avec des missions bien recherchées, avec une bonne mise en scène, des scripts bien intégrés, des niveaux plutôt ouverts, de la bonne musique, à des niveaux merdiques où on fonce a cheval sur des chars russes, avec un lance roquette a la main, dans des décors dignes d'une PS1.

Il y a aussi des niveaux de defense, où on doit gérer une petite troupe, avec une vue tactique, et plusieurs points à défendre. C'est tendu, assez difficile, et bien équilibré au final.

Bref, étant un grand fan de la franchise (il en faut hein), c'est un bon opus, même si 80% des cinématiques me sont totalement incompréhensibles, n'ayant pas fait le premier Black Ops.

----------


## Safo

Retour sur Path of Exile pour me mettre à jour sur les nouveautés de ces 12 derniers mois avant la sortie de la semaine prochaine.
Une à deux heure par soir, temps nécessaire pour savoir sur quel(s) genre de build(s) orienter me(s) perso(s) le 10 juillet prochain en testant une pelleté de setup via mes persos crash test endormis en league standard  ::): 
Tellement hate!!!

Il n'y a pas tortiller, c'est vraiment de la bonne ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

*Venom Codename Outbreak* : En bon fan de Stalker je l'ai acheté dès sa sortie sur GOG, là, y'a 3 jours. A l'époque - y'a bien 13 ans - j'ai souvenir d'avoir tâté de la demo, ça m'avait pas déplu et n'ayant aucune expérience des shoots tactiques j'avais mis des plombes et des plombes pour en finir les 2 niveaux. C'est les mêmes mecs qui ont fait Stalker après !

Alors bon, c'est ultra moche. Mais moche genre jeu budget russe de 2002, leur premier FPS si je dis pas de connerie. C'est buggué aussi, mais bien comme il faut. Et puis c'est tactique, ça cherche à croiser un peu Operation Flashpoint avec Hidden&Dangerous, Half Life et IGI, une histoire (bidon) à la Aliens et hop emballé c'est pesé. En fait c'est pas si simu que ça (mais un peu quand même en mode hard) et y'a tout qui paraît assez foiré dans un premier temps, l'IA, le son, l'image bon sang que c'est vilain en intérieur !!! Je mettrai des screens quand j'aurai le temps, histoire de faire saigner les yeux !

Mais y'a un je ne sais quoi, déjà l'ambiance sonore est énorme. Malgré les bugs et les défauts (reverb pourrie, ennemi qui cause après sa mort, ennemis qui ont 3 phrases en boucle, anglais avec accent russe digne de l'accent francais de Streumon Studio en interview) et le manque global de finition qui englobe tous les aspects du jeu, bin j'aime. Y'a les petits oiseaux, les sons de course sont très bons, changent suivant le revêtement du sol, les tirs sont bien rendus, le zoom de l'arme est assorti d'un micro directionnel systématique (super idée jamais revue depuis)...

Et y'a une ambition qui fait plaisir à voir et parfois même à jouer :
Des maps immenses en extérieur, avec une distance de vue plus qu'honnête pour l'époque, avec du gros snipping de pute comme je les aime, un peu de balistique en cloche, un système de jeu en équipe avec une IA pas si conne que ça quand on pige son fonctionnement (et dont on peut prendre le contrôle à tout moment pour des manœuvres délicates ou à cause d'un coinçage dans le décors), y'a une alchimie.
Y'a pleins de détails cools, déjà un FPS typé SF qui n'est pas un bête quake like, le flingue unique qui se module pour les différentes armes (grande astuce de feignasse pour les devs qui s'affranchissent de créer des modèles et des animations différentes), les équipiers qu'on peut réemployer d'une mission sur l'autre s'ils survivent, avec des stats évolutives pas très utiles mais y'a de l'idée un peu partout... une difficulté de bâtard aussi ça fait du bien.

Codename Outbreak c'est un sous-stalker fini à la pisse, un échec qui me touche, un ratage agréable à jouer, un nids à bug qu'on a envie de retourner, c'est un jeu de merde qui me plaît, parce que dedans, bien au fond, y'a un goût de Stalker quand même.

----------


## Koma

J'ai maté une vidéo sur Youtube, c'est atroce, mais le mec suit une route dans une map open avec des prairies autour, ça m'a toute de suite rappelé la première fois qu'on sort du village dans Stalker.

----------


## Rakanishu

> *Transistor*...alors la DA est géniale, la BO l'est tout autant mais je trouve le jeu mou...J'ai aussi un peu de mal avec le scénario que je trouve relativement flou. Ok j'ai pas tout suivi au début et j'ai essayer de reprendre le train en marche mais alors je comprend pas tout dans les explications plutôt abscon(nne) (qui c'est que tu traite de conne là!!...heu je m'égare) du narrateur.
> 
> Et puis les combats, autant je trouve la planification sympa, avec tout ce que ça implique d'optimisation dans les fonctions, mais dès que ta barre est vide, j'ai l'impression d'être dans un simulateur de Benny Hill à me faire courser pas les vilains pas beaux sans rien pouvoir faire, en attendant que ma barre se recharge...
> 
> Bref Benny Hill est sur la tangeante et je sais pas si je vais regarder le suite de l'épisode....


Ca devient pas grandiose, mais ça s'améliore. J'en avais fait un petit retour ici. Ca reste pas parfait mais ça s'améliore, bien que ce soit long. Après quelques heures, l'histoire se dévoile vraiment et commence à être plus intéressante vu que tu la comprends, et les combats te permettent beaucoup de choses ce qui les rend moins emmerdant. 

Mais tu peux t'en passer ^^

----------


## Aza

*Crysis 3* juste pour les grpahismes. Ce jeu est beau à tomber par terre !

----------


## BenRicard

> Ca devient pas grandiose, mais ça s'améliore. J'en avais fait un petit retour ici. Ca reste pas parfait mais ça s'améliore, bien que ce soit long. Après quelques heures, l'histoire se dévoile vraiment et commence à être plus intéressante vu que tu la comprends, et les combats te permettent beaucoup de choses ce qui les rend moins emmerdant. 
> 
> Mais tu peux t'en passer ^^


Bon j'ai continuer un peu ma partie hier : Le scénario se laisse mieux entrevoir, c'est vrai. Niveaux combat, je gère mieux aussi : j'ai pris le temps de me faire une bonne config de coups qui fait mal (encore mieux en prenant des niveaux et la possibilité de renforcer ses fonctions). Je reste déçu par contre par ce moment, qui dure quelques secondes, où ta barre est vide, et où tu n'as pas d'autres choix que la fuite ou la planque en attendant de refaire le plein.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Crysis 3* juste pour les grpahismes. Ce jeu est beau à tomber par terre !


Attends de traverser la purge qu'est le passage en buggy. C'est chiant, mou et vraiment laid. Je me suis cru sur Duke Nukem Forever pendant quelques minutes.

----------


## Supergounou

*Arkham Origin*, on prend les même et on recommence. A noter que j'aime bien le système de scoring qui apparait lors des bastons. Sinon, c'est moi ou techniquement il est moins beau que City?

----------


## Haelnak

C'est toi.
Le jeu est globalement similaire techniquement, sauf la neige qui est bien sympa.

----------


## Supergounou

Hum, j'en gardais de meilleurs souvenirs, j'avais touvé City somptueux quand je l'ai fait il y a 2 ou 3 ans. Bizarre comment notre perception des graphismes évolue en même temps que la technologie.

----------


## Fizdol

J'ai eu pareil avec Dune 2 récemment.

----------


## parpaingue

J'ai commencé *Silent Hill Downpour*

J'ai envie de l'aimer, même si je ne suis pas encore arrivé à Silent Hill même (idée de merde au passage). L'ambiance a l'air bien foutue, c'est cool...mais AU SECOURS qu'est-ce que c'est que ce système de combat de merde. Un truc avec du lock à moitié automatisé plus relou que les trucs raides à chier des vieux jeux PS1/2. Je veux bien que le héros ne soit pas balaise dans un survival horror mais là c'est ridicule. Pendant ce temps les ennemis sont montés sur ressorts à visée laser, changent de direction en plein saut et top du top: le dernier croisé BLOQUE mes coups et contre-attaque. Ça n'est ni logique dans le cadre "combat réaliste" (et pareil dans l'autre sens pour le héros hein, quoique selon les armes...) ni agréable dans le cadre gameplay vu que quand nous on bloque il n'y a pas d'indice visuel sur l'ennemi qui enchaine ou pas. Bref les combats sont une purge. Je suis dans la mine, j'hésite à recommencer en combat facile tellement ça risque de me gaver mais j'ai peur de perdre en tension...

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de choper tous les A+ sur Cotton Valley, j'attaque les bandages et les dark world.

Super Meat Boy, BEST GAME *O*VER  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai commencé *Silent Hill Downpour*
> 
> J'ai envie de l'aimer, même si je ne suis pas encore arrivé à Silent Hill même (idée de merde au passage). L'ambiance a l'air bien foutue, c'est cool...mais AU SECOURS qu'est-ce que c'est que ce système de combat de merde. Un truc avec du lock à moitié automatisé plus relou que les trucs raides à chier des vieux jeux PS1/2. Je veux bien que le héros ne soit pas balaise dans un survival horror mais là c'est ridicule. Pendant ce temps les ennemis sont montés sur ressorts à visée laser, changent de direction en plein saut et top du top: le dernier croisé BLOQUE mes coups et contre-attaque. Ça n'est ni logique dans le cadre "combat réaliste" (et pareil dans l'autre sens pour le héros hein, quoique selon les armes...) ni agréable dans le cadre gameplay vu que quand nous on bloque il n'y a pas d'indice visuel sur l'ennemi qui enchaine ou pas. Bref les combats sont une purge. Je suis dans la mine, j'hésite à recommencer en combat facile tellement ça risque de me gaver mais j'ai peur de perdre en tension...


Les combats étais pas mal sur Homecoming, ça vaut quoi par rapport à ce dernier, au niveau combats et en général ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me fais *Shadow Warrior*, ça passe le temps. Le jeu est plutôt vilain visuellement, malgré une DA relativement solide ça ressemble à de l'Unity Engine de 2010 camouflé sous un gros tas de post-processing (avec uniquement du FXAA de dispo). 
Le gameplay est nettement plus drôle avec des vagues de streums qui favorisent le rentre-dedans (presque) réfléchi entre attaques au sabre, pouvoirs magiques (les combos sont assez simplistes mais sympas à sortir dans le feu de l'action) et gros calibres. C'est un peu plus profond que Painkiller mais le plaisir procuré y ressemble beaucoup. Le héros qui balance des petites vannes et se crêpe le chignon avec le démon qu'il se coltine est amusant. J'ai commencé au niveau de difficulté maxi d'emblée, ça commence tout de même à devenir un peu chiant quand on met dix minutes à flinguer les sacs à PV de mini-boss en se soignant toutes les dix secondes. Puis bon, il y a des tripes et pleins de morceaux qui volent. 

Dans un autre registre, j'ai tapé *Uncharted 3* sur PS3. Je n'ai pas fait The Last of Us mais celui-là est clairement une démonstration plutôt magistrale de ce qu'il est possible de faire cracher à la console (de toute évidence il y a même un bon coup d'anti-aliasing), bien qu'on conserve les défauts de la série ; des gunfights pas franchement géniaux, un gameplay plateforme beaucoup trop assisté et des énigmes qui semblent juste posées là pour flinguer le rythme, qui reste toutefois extrêmement soutenu en alignant les séquences dantesques. Si vous avez trouvé le 2 bien téléphoné comme il faut, accrochez-vous pour le 3 ; on ne franchit pas une passerelle, on ne s'agrippe pas à un tuyau, une corniche, un lustre, on ne tombe pas sur une seule plateforme, sans que ceux-ci s'écroulent immédiatement en entraînant la moitié du niveau dans une avalanche de destruction à couper le souffle.

----------


## schouffy

Je viens de finir *FEAR* et c'est toujours aussi youpi à part les environnements qui ont pris un coup de vieux.
Je reste chez Monolith en me refaisant *Condemned* et ça aussi c'est tjs aussi sympa. Ces combats bien violents (mais un peu trop faciles quand on a la technique  ::(:  ), cette ambiance cradingue, ces sensations "débrouille/impro" pendant les combats  :Bave:

----------


## Rakanishu

Et LA SCENE DES MANNEQUINS  ::love::   ::love::   ::love::   ::love::

----------


## znokiss

Cette scène, c'est comme le s01e01 de Doctor Who, mais en bien.

----------


## schouffy

Je pense qu'un de ces jours je me referais FEAR sans bullet time, avec des cheats pour avoir l'akimbo guns illimité. John Woo spirit.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viens de choper tous les A+ sur Cotton Valley, j'attaque les bandages et les dark world.
> 
> Super Meat Boy, BEST GAME *O*VER


Mais tu deviens une vraie machine à skiller!  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dans un autre registre, j'ai tapé *Uncharted 3* sur PS3. Je n'ai pas fait The Last of Us mais celui-là est clairement une démonstration plutôt magistrale de ce qu'il est possible de faire cracher à la console (de toute évidence il y a même un bon coup d'anti-aliasing), bien qu'on conserve les défauts de la série ; des gunfights pas franchement géniaux, un gameplay plateforme beaucoup trop assisté et des énigmes qui semblent juste posées là pour flinguer le rythme, qui reste toutefois extrêmement soutenu en alignant les séquences dantesques. Si vous avez trouvé le 2 bien téléphoné comme il faut, accrochez-vous pour le 3 ; on ne franchit pas une passerelle, on ne s'agrippe pas à un tuyau, une corniche, un lustre, on ne tombe pas sur une seule plateforme, sans que ceux-ci s'écroulent immédiatement en entraînant la moitié du niveau dans une avalanche de destruction à couper le souffle.



pas mieux, le jeu enchaîne les séquences cutles, à un rythme tel qu'il est impossible de toute les nommer. Cela rend du coup des niveaux "génériques", qui serait passés sans aucun soucis dans un Tomb Raider, ici, complètement anecdotiques (je pense au niveau où doit liberer 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sully dans le cimetière de bateaux

 entre autre)

Sinon, j'ai recu une semaine gratos sur *World of Warcraft* et je sens que je vais me faire avoir...En me connectant, mon ancienne guilde ne m'a pas viré ni rien (alors que j'ai stoppé il y a plus de 4 ans), les mêmes frissons de parcourir ce monde qui a bercé la majorité de ma "vie de gamer". Bref, c'est pas comme si j'avais 14 autres jeux sur le feu...

----------


## Zerger

> Mais tu deviens une vraie machine à skiller!


Tu parles, j'ai vu tes temps hein  :;):

----------


## Goji

Je suis toujours sur *Lords of the fallen* (à peu près 15h), et je le trouve toujours aussi sympa.

Mille fois oui il souffre la comparaison avec Dark Souls dont il est clairement le rejeton, mais ça n'en fait pas un mauvais jeu pour autant, et se paye même le luxe d'être meilleur en certains points (selon mon jugement, bien entendu).

Le lore est bien défini, on sait ce qu'on fout là, où on va et pourquoi, on croise des PNJ qui définissent clairement quels sont leurs problèmes, sans que le jeu soit linéaire. On retrouve les raccourcis de DS, on fait des allers-retours parce qu'on a chopé la clé de la porte qu'on pouvait pas ouvrir, ou parce qu'on a enfin trouvé la technique pour défoncer le mec en plates qui barrait le passage quelques heures plus tôt.

Techniquement c'est du sérieux, c'est très propre (pas vu de bug) et la DA, sans être ouf gueudin, se laisse admirer. La maniabilité peut être critiquée, comme le target qui lâche à grande distance (contre les boss en arène ça peut être pénible), le personnage est lourd comme un camion-poubelle mais perso je le justifie autant qu'Isaac dans Dead Space (armure, tout ça).
La jouabilité est exactement la même que dans Dark Souls, avis à ceux qui ont détesté le même bouton pour le sprint, le saut et la roulade ^^

Les combats sont très bourrins (bon, j'ai choisi la voie du guerrier, je ne sais pas ce que donne les deux autres), très violents et souvent très courts... sauf sur les boss. Quelques pages plutôt tôt je râlais sur ces gros tas de points de vie mais au final ils sont efficaces. Ils ont des patterns, ils sont casse-couilles mais c'est pour ça qu'on les aime. Ils ne sont pas insurmontables (je ne me considère pas comme un bon joueur), il faut observer, être patient, ne pas oublier les quelques sorts à dispositions, et serrer les fesses.

Il y a très peu de chance que mon avis diverge d'ici à ce que je le finisse, et je le conseille (pour les prochaines soldes, au pire) à ceux qui aiment les portes fermées dans univers fantasy plein de donjons et de cimetières, les grosses haches, les entrechocs bruyants et les boss relous.

P.S. : oui la VF est abominable mais perso je ne joue pas à un jeu d'action pour ses dialogues. Et au pire, y'a la VO qui à mon avis (je n'ai pas essayé) doit guère être mieux.

----------


## moot

A OlliOlli (le premier). Beh c'est pas mal.. C'est pas mal du tout même. Les niveaux sont plutôt intéressants, le pixel art me dérange pas - mais sans me séduire. Je déplore juste quelques problèmes de lisibilité et une maniabilité qui aurait pu être parfaite, s'ils n'avaient pas mis sur le même bouton les switch et les spins . Musique très sympa, un pti peu de dub, un pti peu de electro - ambiance avec un ou deux morceaux qui sortent bien du lot.

Mais j'ai fait une groß erreur : pris sur Gog donc no-drm  ::lol::  ... Mais pas de leaderboards (uniquement sur steam  ::(:  ). Du coup il perd quand même une bonne partie de son intérêt. 
Enfin c'est pas très grave au prix qu'il m'a coûté, mais je saurais si je craque pour le deuxième. A moins que Gog galaxy ne permette aux devs de corriger le tir d'ici là. (j'en doute).

----------


## Shapa

> Je suis toujours sur *Lords of the fallen* (à peu près 15h), et je le trouve toujours aussi sympa.
> 
> Mille fois oui il souffre la comparaison avec Dark Souls dont il est clairement le rejeton, mais ça n'en fait pas un mauvais jeu pour autant, et se paye même le luxe d'être meilleur en certains points (selon mon jugement, bien entendu).
> 
> Le lore est bien défini, on sait ce qu'on fout là, où on va et pourquoi, on croise des PNJ qui définissent clairement quels sont leurs problèmes, sans que le jeu soit linéaire. On retrouve les raccourcis de DS, on fait des allers-retours parce qu'on a chopé la clé de la porte qu'on pouvait pas ouvrir, ou parce qu'on a enfin trouvé la technique pour défoncer le mec en plates qui barrait le passage quelques heures plus tôt.
> 
> Techniquement c'est du sérieux, c'est très propre (pas vu de bug) et la DA, sans être ouf gueudin, se laisse admirer. La maniabilité peut être critiquée, comme le target qui lâche à grande distance (contre les boss en arène ça peut être pénible), le personnage est lourd comme un camion-poubelle mais perso je le justifie autant qu'Isaac dans Dead Space (armure, tout ça).
> La jouabilité est exactement la même que dans Dark Souls, avis à ceux qui ont détesté le même bouton pour le sprint, le saut et la roulade ^^
> 
> ...


Perso sur LoF j'ai eu des crashs récurrents et d'après l'Internet j'étais pas le seul, ils l'ont peut être réparé ceci dit.

----------


## Koma

> Et LA SCENE DES MANNEQUINS


Ca et la station de métro.

Plus jamais je veux refaire le jeu, à moins d'un mod incluant un super shotgun.

----------


## znokiss

Double-Barreled, le shotgun.

----------


## schouffy

Il y a un sawed off, plaisir intense mais de courte durée.
Je trouve que le taser rend le jeu trop simple. Faudrait que j'unbind la touche. Mais j'ai peur  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca et la station de métro.
> 
> Plus jamais je veux refaire le jeu, à moins d'un mod incluant un super shotgun.


Je trouve le 2 encore pire, mais faut dire que jouer au pad ajoute une tension supplémentaire  ::ninja:: 
Quels putains de jeux quand même, Monolith sait poser son ambiance  :Bave:

----------


## Lilja

Je suis occupé à jouer à *Fifa Online 3*, un jeu parfait dans ses possibilités mais délicat à apprécier quand les joueurs n'ont pas le niveau. Mais je prends de plus en plus de plaisir.

Et *Shenmue 1*... alors là, c'est très spécial. Je me rappelle que j'appréciais plus le 2ème mais pas que le premier serait aussi énervant 10 ans plus tard.
J'ai du mal à le terminer alors qu'il ne me reste que 2 ou 3 heures. Vivement le 2ème qui gomme tous les défauts qui nuisent affreusement au game design 
Si je devais résumer, j'écrirais ceci 

1/ le monde est un peu trop creux, il manque des occupations et les PNJ vous renseignent surtout sur la quête principale
2/ On ne peut pas passer le temps, du coup je fais la vaisselle ou d'autres choses 
3/ Ce qui pourrait divertir au niveau secondaire n'est pas assez pertinent que pour y revenir

Vivement que je commence mon *The Banner Saga* que j'ai acheté en boite  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Betrayer

J'en suis à 6 heures et jusqu'à maintenant c'était pas mal, sauf que le jeu plante au chargement de la zone du poste de garde 

Spoiler Alert! 


au sud du fort henry (Henry Ford  !?  ::ninja::  )

, faut dire qu'avec mes 2Go de ram j'ai souvent des plantages et autres video memory out of ran. 
Le jeu est très mal optimisé et est prévu pour une config assez costaude sous os64 bits, j'ai du passer en 1280 * 800 et en medium pour pouvoir y jouer  ::ninja::  .

Bon j'ai bien essoré la zone du 

Spoiler Alert! 


Fort Henry 

mais je crois que je vais devoir m'arrêter là, c'est dommage parce que je le trouvais assez original et j'aimais bien l'idée de la da en noir et blanc avé un peu de rouge...

----------


## Koma

> Je trouve le 2 encore pire


J'ai pas encore osé le lancer  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

> Les combats étais pas mal sur Homecoming, ça vaut quoi par rapport à ce dernier, au niveau combats et en général ?


Je n'ai pas touché à Homecoming donc je ne peux pas comparer, mais là les combats sont juste une purge, c'est lourd, lent, bordélique, parfois cheap et avec une IA aux fraises. Pas infaisables mais juste chiants à jouer et extrêmement frustrants: le bloc, qu'il soit pour le héros ou les ennemis est vraiment une fausse bonne idée. Non seulement ça rallonge inutilement les combats mais en plus ça les rend totalement artificiels, plus dans le vieux SH1. Qu'au passage j'ai refait l'année dernière donc je ne l'idéalise pas: les combats y sont raides à chier mais au final fonctionnaient mieux.

edit rajout: et les armes qui se cassent au bout de trois ennemis abattus c'est insupportable aussi. D'autant qu'on ne peut pas voir leur état avant qu'elles ne cassent. Le perso qui jette par terre son arme de corps à corps pour sortir son flingue... Je veux bien pour une pioche, mais pour une clé molette... bref des (plus ou moins) petits trucs, mais cumulés les combats sont juste nazes.

L'ambiance de ce Downpour est par contre très sympa, le côté petit open world fonctionne bien, mais bon je ne suis pas bien loin encore, à voir si ça tiendra sur la distance.

----------


## banditbandit

Merci de ton retour, à te lire c'est pas fameux fameux, je crois que je vais me tenir éloigné de ce titre.  :;):

----------


## Cotopaxi

RONIN, super jeu ! Mélange entre Mark of the Ninja et Gunpoint avec des combats en tour par tour.

Le jeu est bien foutu visuellement, l'histoire est basique (mais on s'en fout, faut tuer tout le monde), les améliorations bien pensées et surtout le système de combat super bien pensé. Le jeu est bien chaud sans être trop frustrant.

----------


## XtraLuciD

*Poly Bridge*, qui aurait cru que faire des ponts était aussi sympa, plus scolaire et moins délirant qu'un *Besiege*, un bon moteur physique, la beauté de la symétrie  ::wub::   et voilà déjà une dizaine d'heures de passées dessus dont presque un tiers juste sur 3 tableaux, pas de triche pour moi, le bonheur de trouver une (sa) solution vaut bien quelques moments de désarroi, un truc qui trompe pas sur la qualité du jeu, c'est que même si je passe le tableau, je reste dessus pour affiner la structure retirée des poutres pour rendre le tout plus pur, plus design.  :B):

----------


## Pluton

Alien Isolation. Je m'y suis mis sérieusement hier soir.

Au début ce fut la douche froide : le jeu est super moche à cause de l'aliasing tellement présent qu'en mouvement le jeu semble se déconstruire pour se reconstruire, c'est la matrice. Une horreur, un inconfort visuel qui fait que j'ai lancé 2 minutes System Shock 2 juste pour vérifier que c'était pas moi qui devenais une graphic whore.

Non, c'est atroce cet aliasing. Et ça me rend fou les réglages graphiques qui ne changent strictement rien au rendu du jeu.
Alors j'ai installé Radeonpro et sweetFX (première fois de ma vie) et tweaké comme un gros bourrin, en gros j'ai forcé à mort sur les contrastes, ce qui fait que l'aliasing se perd un peu dans les effets de HDR et de sharpness. En plus j'ai un jeu où quand les lumières s'éteignent il fait vraiment noir  :Bave: 

A partir du moment où c'est devenu regardable j'ai pu avancer. J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance, les voix (US), les dialogues et toute la partie aventure. J'ai plus de réserves sur l'aspect discrétion qui me paraît vraiment hyper délicat (je suis en difficulté max survivor tavu , ça joue peut-être), et la dérivation électrique me paraît plutôt inutile.

J'ai pas bien pigé encore si on pouvait s'en sortir une fois repéré par l'alien, parce que à part courir partout avant de se faire embrocher j'ai pas bien vu de solution.

Ah, et le détecteur, il est quand même bien foireux, ça peut s'améliorer au fur et à mesure ? il m'affiche un point qui bouge toutes les 10 secondes et crafouille et saute le reste du temps :/

----------


## Momock

C'est à cause du mode de difficulté que t'as pris (et qui a été ajouté avec un patch, en même temps que le mode le plus facile). Si j'étais toi, je recommencerais la partie avec le mode de difficulté du dessous (où le détecteur fonctionne et où on a une map)

----------


## Zerger

J'avais trouvé le jeu super joli, je doit etre un graphic clodo alors  ::unsure:: 
Et par défaut, il est assez sombre pour galérer sans lampe torche (sauf si tu "triches" au setup de la lumiere au premier lancement)

Si l'alien t'a remarqué, courir à toute allure ne rallongera ta vie que de quelques secondes, essaie de foncer silencieusement dans une armoire, sous une table, ou dans un angle mort mais c'est pas gagner. Dans tous les cas, oublie la touche courir et ne reste jamais trop longtemps au même endroit.
Le mieux étant de ne pas faire se voir  ::):  L'alien n'a pas une vue extraordinaire non plus.

Pour le détecteur, je n'ai pas eu de souci non plus, le point s'actualise toutes les secondes et te permet de savoir si quelquechose vient dans ta direction. Et comme l'alien aime te suivre à distance dans les conduits, ca peut donner parfois de fausses alertes

EDIT: ah ok , je savais pas que ca venait du mode de difficulte. Je te conseille aussi celui par défaut (difficile je crois), c'est suffisament galère comme ca

----------


## schouffy

Alien Isolation moche et aliasé ? c'est un des plus beaux jeux que j'ai jamais vu Oo

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Presque pareil, l'aliasing ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux plus que ça, même si le jeu a des défauts visuellement. Pas plus que dans les autres jeux du moins...
Pluton, Graphic Whore  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Bah l'aliasing est renforcé par l'aberration chromatique. Je comprends que ça puisse gêner puisque ce ne sont pas vraiment les arêtes qui "aliasent" mais le shader appliqué. 
Du coup, même avec un antialiasing de ouf, il reste des résidus de crénelage.

----------


## machiavel24

Comme j'ai très souvent trois trains de retard, j'ai commencé *The Witcher* pour lequel je remercie encore Paprikka de me l'avoir offert : N'étant qu'au tout début, je ne peux pas trop en dire sauf que j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui se dégage du jeu, la musique est vraiment magnifique. Je trouve le monde assez vivant même si je ne comprends pas trop les villageois qui se balladent la nuit alors que des chiens fluos et des goules cherchent à les bouffer.
Le système de combat est assez difficile à appréhender, mais les différents styles de combat permettent des variations intéressantes dès le début. Une fois appréhendé, le gameplay est assez dynamique. Le fait que les personnages soient raides comme des piquets quand on entre dans une phase de dialogues est assez bizarre au début. Le doublage Fr est plutôt bon. Graphiquement, c'est encore très joli malgré son âge.


*Dawn of War II :*  Un moment que je l'ai sans vraiment m'être lancé. Je ne suis pas connaisseur de l'univers Warhammer et j'aime bien les RTS. Pour le coup, ça ressemble plus à de la gestion d'escouade que de la construction de base avant de raser la base ennemie. Le début est très bourrin, mais genre foncez dans le tas sans trop réfléchir, ça passe. A voir si la suite demande un peu plus de subtilité en sachant que je viens de défaire mon premier boss sans grande difficulté.
Graphiquement, c'est joli et plein d'effets sympas pour permettre de ressentir la fureur des combats.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *Dawn of War II :*  Un moment que je l'ai sans vraiment m'être lancé. Je ne suis pas connaisseur de l'univers Warhammer et j'aime bien les RTS. Pour le coup, ça ressemble plus à de la gestion d'escouade que de la construction de base avant de raser la base ennemie. Le début est très bourrin, mais genre foncez dans le tas sans trop réfléchir, ça passe. A voir si la suite demande un peu plus de subtilité en sachant que je viens de défaire mon premier boss sans grande difficulté.


Tu es sous quel OS par curiosité ?
J'ai un PC de 6 mois, Nvidia, Win8.1 64bits (tout a fait classique et aucun problème avec les autres jeux) et il me plante en pleine partie. Ce qui m'a coupé l'envie vu que le jeu nous oblige d'enregistrer qu'entre 2 parties.

----------


## Hippolyte

Je n'ai eu aucun soucis pour ma part, sous windows 8.1 64bits et avec le chipset nvidia de mon laptop.

----------


## Zerger

> Bah l'aliasing est renforcé par l'aberration chromatique. Je comprends que ça puisse gêner puisque ce ne sont pas vraiment les arêtes qui "aliasent" mais le shader appliqué. 
> Du coup, même avec un antialiasing de ouf, il reste des résidus de crénelage.


Le seul truc qui m'a fait tiquer, c'est l'alien très bling bling et tout brillant, on aurait dit qu'il venait de participer à un concours de bodybuilder  ::): 
Dans les films, il est vachement plus crado

----------


## Supergounou

> Le seul truc qui m'a fait tiquer, c'est l'alien très bling bling et tout brillant, on aurait dit qu'il venait de participer à un concours de bodybuilder


Si j'avais le talent, y aurait un super montage photo à faire là  :^_^:

----------


## machiavel24

> Tu es sous quel OS par curiosité ?
> J'ai un PC de 6 mois, Nvidia, Win8.1 64bits (tout a fait classique et aucun problème avec les autres jeux) et il me plante en pleine partie. Ce qui m'a coupé l'envie vu que le jeu nous oblige d'enregistrer qu'entre 2 parties.


Windows 7 64 bits et aucun souci.

----------


## MontGolerie

> Si j'avais le talent, y aurait un super montage photo à faire là


Genre ça : 



 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Supergounou

::XD::

----------


## Zerger

C'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais  ::lol::

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est tout de suite moins flippant !

...
Quoi que...

----------


## banditbandit

Samorost 2

C'est mignon tout plein, c'est assez facile pour le moment, dommage qu'il manque un système de save automatique pour pas se soucier de la progression.


Dante Inferno 

C'est une sorte de God of War like, je connais pas la série alors je peux pas comparer mais c'est assez sympa, ya un cotê arcade pas désagréable, ça fait un peu penser aux zones de plateforme dans Batman Arkham Asylum (à vos souhaits). J'ai du mal parce que l'esquive est sur le stick droit, il va y avoir une longue période d'adaptation au gameplay, surtout qu'il a pas l'air facile facile.  ::ninja::  
C'est aussi mon premier jeu avec boobs apparents.  ::O:

----------


## Lilja

J'ai commencé The Banner Saga... ça me plait déjà.

----------


## Haelnak

Je viens de commencer *Infinifactory*, c'est Spacechem en 3D (en gros) et ça me semble plutôt sympa.

 


J'ai aussi commencé *Metro Redux* et je me fais chier à mourir après 2h de jeu. Ça vaut le coup que je continue ou pas ?

----------


## schouffy

*Watch Dogs*, en voilà un qui part mal.
Le gameplay est mou, l'histoire osef, le hacking envahissant. C'est moche, les éclairages sont hideux. Tout fait artificiel à tous les niveaux. Trois quarts d'heure et je me suis pas amusé une seule seconde.
De la bonne pisse de chez Ubi. Pas sûr que je vais continuer longtemps.

----------


## Momock

> J'ai aussi commencé *Metro Redux* et je me fais chier à mourir après 2h de jeu. Ça vaut le coup que je continue ou pas ?


Ça devient mieux au fur et à mesure, mais on part de super bas, donc à toi de voir. Si t'as autre-chose à jouer et pas de temps infini, laisse-le tomber.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> *Watch Dogs*, en voilà un qui part mal.
> Le gameplay est mou, l'histoire osef, le hacking envahissant. C'est moche, les éclairages sont hideux. Tout fait artificiel à tous les niveaux. Trois quarts d'heure et je me suis pas amusé une seule seconde.
> De la bonne pisse de chez Ubi. Pas sûr que je vais continuer longtemps.


C'est pas toi qui étais content d'avoir trouvé un bon plan pour ce jeu ? Pense à ce que tu aurais pu te payer avec...

----------


## schouffy

Ouais... 8 euros quand même  ::(:  ils remboursent uplay ? ^^
Il y a un topic qui parle du tearing et de la vsync qque part sinon ? J'ai lu ça mais je sais tjs pas si et comment on peut avoir du 60fps sans tearing.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça devient mieux au fur et à mesure, mais on part de super bas, donc à toi de voir. Si t'as autre-chose à jouer et pas de temps infini, laisse-le tomber.


C'est probablement ce que je vais faire du coup.

----------


## Abralias

Ca fait plusieurs années que j'ai prévu de le faire, et maintenant que j'ai un peu de temps devant moi je me lance dans *Shining Force* via un émulateur Mega Drive.

Pour l'instant, le jeu ne me déçoit pas sur l'aspect combat. Mais je sens clairement que je n'ai pas encore saisi toutes les subtilités du gameplay.
En revanche, le type qui a pondu l'interface a juste voulu tester les nerfs de toute une génération. Il faut passer dans le menu pour parler aux PNJ. Il faut aller dans le menu pour ouvrir les coffres. Impossible de prendre un objet si le protagoniste n'a pas un slot de libre (et il n'en a que 4 en tout, dont un pour l'arme). Impossible d'acheter des objets en masse ; il faut les prendre un par un, et les distribuer au personnage voulu. C'est simple, tout prend du temps dans ce jeu, à tel point que les sessions de jeu doivent rester courtes pour ne pas abandonner définitivement. Dans ce contexte, c'est une bénédiction qu'on puisse entrer dans les bâtiments sans se taper un chargement.
Parmi les autres défauts, je note aussi des limites de ville trop proches des PNJ/Bâtiments ; trop souvent on retourne sur la map sans le vouloir. Ca et le fait que rien ne nous est réellement expliqué, mais pour ce point je n'exclus pas la possibilité que tout avait été écrit dans le manuel de jeu.

Malgré tout, le jeu me fait quand même me demander pourquoi j'avais voulu tirer définitivement un train sur le J-RPG. Du coup, bonne pioche.

----------


## fadox

*One finger death punch*

Tain 3h d'affilée sans m'en rendre compte, ça faisait longtemps qu'un principe aussi connement simple ne m'avait autant scotché, ça se joue avec 2 touche à la manière d'un jeu de rythme (enfin pas vraiment, mais ça y ressemble), c'est ultra mega jouissif  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est vraiment marrant que One Finger Death Punch arrive autant à mettre quasi tout le monde d'accord.  :^_^:

----------


## ercete

Bon un gros weekend fructueux en découvertes,
on commence part 
*brawlhalla* un equivalent (probablement infuérieur) à SuperSmashBros, j'ai trouvé ce jeu excellent. Je commence à maitriser correctement plusieurs persos, je pense que je vais rapidement inviter des potos à la maison !

*rocket league* j'aime pas les jeux de foot mais là  ::P:  très sérieusement j'aime beaucoup aussi, les sensations sont excellentes, j'attends beaucoup du crossplay PS4 pour convaincre des amis de l'ôt bord mais seul le matchmaking fonctionne à l'heure actuelle, il faudra attendre le prochain patch pour avoir des buddylist croisées PSN/Steam (source:reddit), le splitscreen a l'air de bien fonctionner, "je pense que je vais rapidement inviter des potos à la maison" 2 leretour

*agar.io* c'est con mais j'ai bloqué dessus, bon il était 1h du mat' et cela collait très bien avec mon amorphisme nocturne mais mince... je crois que j'y reviendrai !

----------


## Zerger

Quelque parties de* Towerfall* avec ma copine et on est deja sous le charme  :;): 

Ca defoule bien, avec un peu de maitrise on peut realiser de jolies actions et surtout, ca permet de bien rigoler ! 
Il y a toujours un truc con a la con sur lequel mourir, et le petit ralenti en fin de partie permet de bien charier le perdant.

On a autant apprecier le mode Versus que le mode Coop au final...

----------


## Fizdol

> Quelque parties de* Towerfall* avec ma copine et on est deja sous le charme 
> 
> Ca defoule bien, avec un peu de maitrise on peut realiser de jolies actions et surtout, ca permet de bien rigoler ! 
> Il y a toujours un truc con a la con sur lequel mourir, et le petit ralenti en fin de partie permet de bien charier le perdant.
> 
> On a autant apprecier le mode Versus que le mode Coop au final...


Essaye à 4 alors. Tu vas comprendre.

----------


## Rakanishu

En ce moment je suis sur :

*Deponia 2*. Après une intro excellente, on part sur ces trucs avec lesquels j'ai du mal dans les Point & Click, à savoir une grande zone avec plein d'énigmes à faire dedans mais sans qu'on sache forcément dans quel ordre, et on fait un peu au hasard des trucs qui marchent pour le comprendre 20mn plus tard. Enfin ça m'a surtout fait ça avec Monkey Island 2, là on a assez vite un petit "todo" donc je m'en sors. Je crois.


*Red Dead Redemption* Passé 4h dessus sans sourciller et ni faire attention au temps passé dessus. J'ai tendance à me perdre dans les open-worlds, mais je crois que je commence à me reprendre et me gérer. Ou alors ptêt parce que cet open world plus "sérieux" me permet moins de passer 2h à prendre une voiture, faire le fou avec, écraser la moitié de la ville et me lasser du jeu comme avec GTA. Là je reste globalement dans les clous, je fais les missions principales et secondaires, avec de temps à autre un petit job ou une petite partie de blackjack. 
Je dis que je reste globalement dans les clous parce que par exemple j'étais tellement persuadé que le croupier au blackjack était un salopard de tricheur que j'ai quitté la partie, me suis levé, ai sorti mon pistolet pour le menacer. Il a fui, et je l'ai poursuivi jusqu'à en dehors de la ville où je lui ai tiré une jolie balle dans le dos, ça lui apprendra à me vider de mes sous.

J'aimerais aussi ligoter une femme pour la mettre sur les rails du train, juste comme ça, mais je l'ai pas encore fait  ::o: 

A part ça, je ne fais rien de très glauque dans ce jeu ^^

----------


## Fizdol

*Moi dans Red dead* j'avais passé plus d'une heure à traverser le monde en mode dernier trappeur. Je chassais à pied, tapis dans les hautes herbes au son d'une musique leonienne. Je tombais parfois sur un pur sang que je domptais au lasso dans la lumière du soleil couchant. Je tirais un animal au loin, le dépeçait, faisait un feu de camp près d'un gros rocher, puis après une nuit de repos, je repartais, au pas, errer sur les hautes falaises. Parfois je tombais sur un groupe de bandit qui détroussait une damoiselle, j'avoinais tout le monde au colt et la belle me remerciait. Puis je repartais chasser l'élan et l'ours des montagne, rêvant du lapin-cerf.
Putain que c'était bien ce jeu.

:moidansreddead:

----------


## Rakanishu

J'ai jamais tenté d'attraper les chevaux que je croise, ça sert à quelque chose ? Y'en a que j'ai monté sans problème (ou alors c'était mon cheval perso et je le reconnaissais pas  ::o:  ).

----------


## Fizdol

> J'ai jamais tenté d'attraper les chevaux que je croise, ça sert à quelque chose ? Y'en a que j'ai monté sans problème (ou alors c'était mon cheval perso et je le reconnaissais pas  ).


Ah bah y'a différents types de chevaux, plus ou moins rare et rapide (et stylés aussi).

Y'en a même un que tu peux avoir qu'en état une véritable raclure (il est noir, maigre et plein de blessures)  :Bave:

----------


## Rakanishu

En fait j'ai la version Game Of The Year, et j'ai commencé avec des pistolets en or, et un cheval 3 étoiles. Je me suis dit que c'était cheaté quand je me suis rendu compte que ça coutait une tonne, un cheval 3 étoiles, surtout que je peux le tuer, il revient (bonjour les falaises où je m'amuse à faire "Saut" !). C'est ptêt pour ça que cette chasse au cheval me passe au dessus. 

Les pistolets en or je pense que c'est qu'une skin ceci dit. 

Mais bon ça m'arrange, ça me permet de pas trop m'éparpiller dans l'open world et perdre la quête de vue, pour finir par me lasser.

Sinon j'arrive pas trop à jouer un connard. Je suis un dur avec un sale caractère, j'ai des fois des moments débiles où je roule sur quelqu'un avec mon cheval ou le tient en joue ou le ligote sans raison, je tue des fois des membres de la loi dans un shoot mais parce que je vois mal, mais sinon j'aide tout le monde, et j'ai déjà le max en réputation, on me considère comme un cow-boy honorable et il paraît que j'ai le droit de faire ce que je veux sans que les sheriffs me tombent dessus, tant que je ne tue pas.

----------


## Supergounou

Toujours sur *Batman Origin*, et je commence à voir les défauts du jeu: des bugs de collision, des bugs de mouvement, des bugs de narration, et surtout ce level design répétitif et linéaire à souhait. Même les défis de l'homme mystère sont bien fades comparés à ceux de City.

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est probablement ce que je vais faire du coup.


Le mec il continue The Witcher 3 mais il laisse tomber Metro. ALLO !!!!!!

Sinon je joue à BF Bad Company sur 360. C'est normal que ce soit bien ? Je veux dire, cent fois mieux que BC2, BF3 et BF4 réunis ?

Ce solo ouvert.  ::o:  La destruction qui marche vraiment.  ::o:  Même les sons sont meilleurs que dans les autres.  ::o:

----------


## Fizdol

Même sans être un connard tu peux faire des belles conneries. Genre s'entrainer au tir en pleine ville, ça marche bien (comment ça c'est con ?). 

 " Tiens je vais juste t'enlever le chapeau mon gars - BIM - Oh yeah ! Allez va pleurer c'est ça. Maintenant deux chapeau d'un coup - BAM BAM SPLORCH - ... ah ... pardon monsieur le shérif. "

Mais cela dit, c'est le seul jeu qui te permet de rentrer dans une ville en marchant au ralenti avec un déhanché genre " regarde moi de travers et tu finiras six pieds sous terre pied-tendre", puis te faire surprendre par une horde de bandit qui déboule à cheval en tirant partout (en pleine artère de la ville).
Moi j'ai eu ça une fois en fin de journée avec pluie et tonnerre.

Imagine la scène :

La pluie et le vent bat la rue de cette verrue en plein désert qui finit sa journée de dur labeur, les putes rentrent au bercail, le doc ferme boutique et le marchand est entrain de ranger son bordel.
Le tonnerre qui tremblait éclate comme un coup de feu. Comme deux coups de feu. 
 .. trois ... quatre coups de feu ?
Le ciel se lézarde de blanc et déboule de derrière une bicoque un gang de chapeau plat qui tire à toute berzingue en criant comme des damnés. Ils veulent montrer qu'ils sont chez eux, qu'ils font la loi.
Et moi je suis en plein milieu de la rue. 
Pleine face à la wild bunch.

J'ai vidé mon 6 coups sur les 5 cowboys pendant qu'un éclair zébrait le ciel (true story)  :Cigare: 
Les chevaux ont fini leur course seuls, trainant deux cadavres dans leur sillage qui sont allés s'écraser contre un abreuvoir.


(et on parle d'évènement aléatoires là)

----------


## Achille

les orages dans Read Dead  :Bave: 
les cougars dans Read Dead  ::sad::

----------


## Kayrah

> Le mec il continue The Witcher 3 mais il laisse tomber Metro. ALLO !!!!!!
> 
> Sinon je joue à BF Bad Company sur 360. C'est normal que ce soit bien ? Je veux dire, cent fois mieux que BC2, BF3 et BF4 réunis ?


BC2 était déjà super cool (surtout en multi) mais je n'ai pas eu la chance de jouer au premier du nom. J'aimais bien la façon dont on galérait pour avoir accès à un sniper potable. Et le netcode était moins pouilleux.

----------


## Dicsaw

Je me rends compte maintenant que le solo de BC2 était deja beaucoup moins cool. 
Dans BC1 t'as vraiment des zones ouvertes ou tu peux explorer un peu, trouver du matos et contourner les zones ennemies.

Par contre y'a un fov de merde et l'arme est collée au personnage (comme dans BC2 donc), pas facile à jouer au début mais ça s'adapte bien à la manette.

----------


## Rakanishu

Putain, y'a de quoi raconter des histoires uniques à chaque fois avec ce jeu en fait, je commence à comprendre ce que tout le monde lui trouve.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le mec il continue The Witcher 3 mais il laisse tomber Metro. ALLO !!!!!!


Et non ma petite Nabilla, je ne l'ai pas laissé tombé, mais je trouve ça très moyen. On dirait un CoD, ou HL pour être gentil, dans des tunnels.
Heureusement que le fusil à double canon (DBS selon Koma) est cool et que l'ambiance est sympa.

----------


## LeChameauFou

En ce moment CSGO, COD GHOSTS, USF4, Isaac Rebirth

----------


## CptProut

en ce moment c'est *infinifactory*:

Putain mais ce jeu est genial  :Bave: , j'ai l'impression d’être un serial killer, tu commence en hésitant tu a peur de te lancer et puis ta première factory commence a tourner et la c'est le déclic  :Bave: .
Tu recommence en améliorant le process tu prend des risque, tu a des tic de méthode même si ce n'est pas le plus efficient. Tu discute avec des gens comme toi tous le même but mais jamais la même méthode.
Bref ce jeux défonce, en plus la petite trame scénaristique est pas mauvaise.

----------


## schouffy

> *Watch Dogs*, en voilà un qui part mal.


La vidéo qui fait mal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idA9BEA4Hxs

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> La vidéo qui fait mal
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idA9BEA4Hxs


J'ai pas tenu 10 minutes sur ce pétard mouillé. 

Sensations de gameplay plates au possible, buggué, personnage nullissime et inintéressant, histoire sans intérêt...

Quel gâchis de temps et d'argent pour pondre ce produit minable. Piètre tentative de singer GTA.

Et ne reparlons pas des vidéos pipeautées de l'E3... Honte sur toi Ubi !

----------


## Kamasa

Effectivement, la vidéo avec ses messages qui apparaissent partout à l'écran, elle fait mal.

----------


## Lt Anderson

*Fallout New Vegas.*

Juste pour tester l'aptitude "Homme à femmes".








 ::trollface::

----------


## Herr Peter

Et tu fais mourir de faim les autres PNJ ?

(Homme "affame").

----------


## Supergounou

Humhum...  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est pas mon meilleur gag, certes  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est pas mon meilleur gag, certes


Pas assez "Esprit CPC".

----------


## Shapa

*Shovel Knight:* Vraiment solide comme jeu. Entre deux parties d'autre chose c'est vraiment excellent.

----------


## MontGolerie

Oddworld : L'Odyssée d'Abe  ::wub:: 

J'ai eu l'odeur du sous-sol où se trouvait le pc familiale à l'époque (sur lequel j'avais bien fait tourner la démo) qui m'a chatouillé les narines pendant l'installation  ::cry::  (ou alors c'est le fort taux d'humidité de l'air dans la pièce  :tired: ).

Une fois passé outre le fait que le portage était un peu réalisé à l'arrache (en assignant les boutons de la manette, il trouve le moyen de placer des touches claviers dans le bindage  ::O: ) on se plonge sans mal dans la peau de ce technicien de surface, con comme un balai mais doté d'une forme olympique  :^_^: 

Par contre, certains passages démontrent sans peine à quel point les jeux vidéos pouvaient rendre violent  ::|: 
Dans l'ensemble ça reste faisable sans trop s'arracher les cheveux, mais ça reste du try and die quand même (heureusement, les vies sont infinies et les checkpoints pas trop salauds)   ::P:

----------


## Lilja

C'est vraiment bon *The Banner Saga* 
Les combats sont bien conçus, l'histoire est réussie, les dialogues donnent lieu à quelques choix difficiles à prendre, la direction artistique niquel et l'aspect sonore pose une belle ambiance

----------


## Supergounou

+1, clairement un de mes gros coups de cœur 2014.

----------


## raaaahman

Oh oui alors, c'est quand la suite?  :Emo:

----------


## LeChameauFou

En ce moment = ce mois-ci. Je joue puis je délaisse certains jeux que je reprendrais ultérieurement. Alors, je risque de me répéter avec mon précédent post sur ce topic: 

*Oniken* un jeu style nes pas évident. On croit qu'on tombe sur un boss de fin de niveau mais en fait non, il y a toujours quelque chose derrière (un éboulement, une course poursuite....)
*Call of ghosts* solde, j'ai une ps3 et pas de fps du coup pour 7euros je choppe ça. Soit disant le moins bon de la saga (j'suis pas très CallOf), et bien pour du multi ça fait son affaire. C'est beaucoup plus bourrin que CSGO mais vu la diversité des modes de jeu et vu le système de déblocage d'arme pour crafter son/ses combattant/e/s, y'a moyen de doser un peu ça. Ca me fait penser un peu au multi de TLOU ce système de craft. Du coup je me referais bien TLOU online j'ai pas vu les nouvelles cartes.
*USF4* quelques combats de temps à autre. Comme ça.
*Binding of isaac rebirth* quelques escapades de temps en temps, histoire de battre Isaac Un jour... Pas évident.
*CSGO* Un Cs où je peux jouer poser sans être coller contre l'écran grâce à la possibilité de jouer avec un pad. J'ai un pc portable donc je ne suis pas très à l'aise aux jeux claviers avec. Soit j'suis courbé, soit j'ai la tête contre l'écran... Sinon, je suis toujours aussi mauvais à CS mais faut avouer que ça reste un fps très propre. Le meilleur en terme de map. 
*Lethis Path of progress* Je voulais un city builder sympa. J'ai fais les tutos, j'aime bien mais en même temps j'ai pas une expérience très folle de jeu de stratégie donc je bloque bêtement sur certaines manip' et ça me frustre et va falloir me forcer un peu pour lire des trucs à droite à gauche pour relancer le jeu sinon ça va être en stand by. Comme Sin City 4 quoi.
*Half Life 2* Parce que je l'avais dans le pc, parce que je me suis souvenu que je l'avais. J'y ai joué une quelques d'heures, il a pas trop vieilli je trouve. Puis sont venus les soldes steam... 
*Street X tekken* 2 combats et puis s'en va. Le jeu est moche, les combats sont moches. Il avait du potentiel le bougre mais les gemmes, les launch, pandora, le cell shalding discount ont eu raison de lui. Hop, retourne au fond du tiroir en attendant d'être revendu (qui sait ?) un jour sur le net.

----------


## Haelnak

*Metro 2033 Redux*
C'est violemment scripté (en tout cas sur les 3 premières heures) mais l'ambiance est plutôt cool et le feeling des armes très correct. 
Je commence à accrocher.

*Sherlock Holmes : Crimes & Punishments*
Je viens de terminer la première enquête. Et, puisqu'il s'agit d'enquêtes, on a de la recherche d'indices, des liens à établir entre eux, des déductions et conclusions à émettre. 
Quelques mini-jeux parsèment le déroulement mais on peut les passer s'ils nous font chier, ça fait plaisir d'avoir une alternative.
Sinon, le jeu semble assez simple et assisté mais son intérêt ne réside heureusement pas dans sa difficulté.
En gros, c'est agréable à jouer et assez intéressant.


J'illustre inutilement mon post avec une capture de mes occupations "culturelles" du moment :

----------


## machiavel24

> Oh oui alors, c'est quand la suite?


Selon Steam : Hiver de cette année. A défaut de précommande, on peut l'ajouter dans sa liste de souhaits.

----------


## soocrian

> J'illustre inutilement mon post avec une capture de mes occupations "culturelles" du moment :
> http://i.imgur.com/PeGSOo6.png


Tu as bien raison d'utiliser les guillemets  ::ninja::

----------


## Canard WC

> *Metro 2033 Redux*
> C'est violemment scripté (en tout cas sur les 3 premières heures) mais l'ambiance est plutôt cool et le feeling des armes très correct. 
> Je commence à accrocher.
> 
> *Sherlock Holmes : Crimes & Punishments*
> Je viens de terminer la première enquête. Et, puisqu'il s'agit d'enquêtes, on a de la recherche d'indices, des liens à établir entre eux, des déductions et conclusions à émettre. 
> Quelques mini-jeux parsèment le déroulement mais on peut les passer s'ils nous font chier, ça fait plaisir d'avoir une alternative.
> Sinon, le jeu semble assez simple et assisté mais son intérêt ne réside heureusement pas dans sa difficulté.
> En gros, c'est agréable à jouer et assez intéressant.
> ...


ça a du bon d'être chomeur  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

Je suis un étudiant, en vacances  :ouaiouai:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Oui bon, un étudiant est un chômeur en devenir. Sauf exception.

----------


## znokiss

*Quake*. J'avais jamais touché. C'est trop bon. Le plus approchant auquel j'ai joué, c'est Unreal ou Painkiller. Quake, c'est quand même un peu la quintessence du défouloir  :Bave: 

Sinon, je teste plein de conneries sur mon compte steam. *ClickR*, que m'a filé Gordor. Y'a pas plus con comme principe : faut cliquer sur des cubes avec une musique techno-japonaise en fond. C'est de la bouse, j'ai testé 5mn. 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'y ai passé plus de 2h et je l'ai relancé aujourd'hui



Autre bonne expérience : rentrer du taf claqué et mort de soif par la transpi et la chaleur. Descendre une bonne binouze bien fraiche, attendre que ça monte, puis lancer *Canabalt HD*. C'est gerbnial  ::lol:: 

Enfin, je joue aussi à modder Fallout New Vegas que j'ai jamais lancé. Vu comment ça se passe, je ne vais pas tarder à me faire une bonne petite partie aux petits oignons. En 2017 normalement, à ce rythme.

----------


## banditbandit

Half-Rats : A Fever Dream

Un mod pour Half-life 1 (on ne se moque pas !), pour l'instant le jeu est à l'état de demo, il faudra attendre la fin de l'année pour qu'il sorte mais en l'état c'est pas mal avec quelques bonnes idée, une da sympa qui donne dans le genre pixel art fait main et surtout un environnent sonore très angoissant.

Le manoir fait fortement penser aux anciens jeux d'horreurs et si on fait l'impasse sur les gros carrés et les textures, on a une sorte de Alone In The Dark à la première personne.
Les armes et les munitions sont rares, il faut fouiller partout pour trouver sa pitance. On croise plusieurs types de créatures hostiles, j'ai attaqué une sorte de général Custer avec mon sabre pour récupérer une clé afin de pouvoir descendre à la cave, mais est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *Watch Dogs*, en voilà un qui part mal.
> Le gameplay est mou, l'histoire osef, le hacking envahissant. C'est moche, les éclairages sont hideux. Tout fait artificiel à tous les niveaux. Trois quarts d'heure et je me suis pas amusé une seule seconde.
> De la bonne pisse de chez Ubi. Pas sûr que je vais continuer longtemps.





> J'ai pas tenu 10 minutes sur ce pétard mouillé. 
> 
> Sensations de gameplay plates au possible, buggué, personnage nullissime et inintéressant, histoire sans intérêt...


Je vais faire l'impasse sur ce jeu décidément avec tous vos commentaires depuis sa sortie.
Je ne l'attendais pas mais je pensais qu'à pas cher il serait pas mal à faire juste une fois, mais même dans ces conditions ça me fait surtout penser à une grosse perte de temps.

----------


## schouffy

C'est de la merde, j'ai résumé très brièvement mon ressenti ici.
D'habitude je dis juste que j'ai pas aimé, là je dis que c'est réellement de la merde.
Même à bas prix, fuis.

----------


## Lilja

140 millions de dollars investis pour cette chose, ce résultat  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment je joue à *Alien Isolation*, avec des grosses réserves sur la qualité graphique et surtout le game design qui est quand même hyper bancal. Aucun des éléments de jeu ne me paraît réellement convainquant. Je suis un gros fan du film que je regarde plus d'une fois par an, donc j'y joue avec plaisir, mais sans l'alien et son univers j'aurai abandonné face à tous les pans de gameplay qui ont tous des gros problèmes ou aucun intérêt manifeste. Les cinématiques sont ce qui me plaît le plus dans ce jeu.

Par contre j'avance aussi dans un run de *Operation Flashpoint Resistance* (oui oui , le vieux machin) et là c'est parfait, sur un PC récent ça tourne du feu de dieu, tout est hyper net et clair, le gameplay est toujours aussi bon, et les missions équilibrées au poil de cul. Quand ça passe on a vraiment un super sentiment de "mon plan s'est déroulé sans accroc" qui envoie du lourd en terme d'endorphines  ::): 

Je sais qu'il y a eu un remake sur ARMA II, que je possède sur steam, mais j'accroche vraiment pas au moteur d'ARMA 2 avec ses effets d'ébouissement incessant, et malgré des heures de tweaks ça tourne jamais bien quand on regarde en direction d'un village. Et le feeling est aux fraises aussi.

----------


## ducon

J’ai fini The evil unleashed, au tour de Congestion 1024.

----------


## schouffy

> Half-Rats : A Fever Dream


Merci pour la découverte je vais essayer de ce pas.
Y'a une raison pour que les gens continuent à modder HL1 ?

----------


## Gangret

Pas de coups de coeur en ce moment (dépression annuelle chronique du jeu-vidéo™  ::|: ), mais certains jeux sont intéressants :

*Yatagarasu: Attack on Cataclysm:* Un chouette jeu de combat, moi qui supporte pas ce genre d'habitude... et dieu sait que ces jeux sont des bijoux de game-design  ::o: . C'est fait par 3 faces de citrons de chez SNK, les types qui font les *King of Fighters*, pas des branquignoles non plus.

- C'est super simple à prendre en main, plutôt ardu à maîtriser. Les personnages sont peu nombreux et ont peu de coups et techniques puisqu'elles se compte sur les doigts d'une main.
- C'est très lisible.
- C'est fun.
- Le style artistique typiquement japonais ne donne pas envie de s'arracher les cheveux.
- C'est vachement accessible au final. Du moins, c'est BEAUCOUP plus logique de recommander ce jeu à des novices plutôt qu'un Street Fighter ( :Gerbe: ) ou qu'un Guilty Gear ( ::O: )

...

- Mais ça tourne en 640/480p  ::|: 
- La GUI... elle fait le boulot mais qu'est-ce que c'est dégueulasse putain !
- Le contenu solo est maigre.
- L'intérêt réside dans le multi-joueur, comme beaucoup de jeux de combats... mais c'est assez instable de ce que j'ai compris, GGPO n'est pas encore intégré, et ça lag pas mal pour le moment (d'ailleurs, faudra m'expliquer comment les jeux de combats font pour avoir des modes online aussi dégueulasse. Y a beaucoup moins d'infos à envoyer au serveur comparé à des FPS. Comprend pas  :tired: ).

Les joueurs le comparent à un enfant bâtard (et borgne) d'un *King of Fighters* et un *Street Fighter Third Strike*.


*Lethis - Path of progress:* Un chouette et très mignon city-builder qui propose de chouettes mécaniques  ::o: .
Les joueurs du topic dédié le compare aux jeux Impression Games, et c'est ma foi plutôt intelligent et addictif comme jeu. très agréable à l'oeil et le syndrome "J'optimise ma ville à mort, puis je vais me coucher" est présent.


*Mad Games Tycoon:* Vous voyez Game Dev Tycoon ? Bah en plus complet, plus complexe, en plus mieux. C'est en early access mais le jeu ne devrait pas tarder à sortir. Pour faire court:

- On peut éditer nous-même nos jeux
- On peut racheter les studios concurrents
- On peut acheter et installer des DRM dans nos jeux, et la clientèle de nos jeux ne se plaint pas  :tired: .
- Plus de thèmes, de technologies, de game-designs, de compétences à développer
- Il faut aménager et agrandir le studio au fur et à mesure que l'entreprise fait du profit pour accueillir les nouveaux employés, remplir leurs besoins, mettre en place les salles de productions, le service client, les salles de playtests, les marketeux, les développeurs, la salle d'apprentissage, la salle de repos, la salle de MoCap, le chiotte...

-*Legions of Steel:* Jeu de stratégie du studio français Nyx et de l'éditeur Slitherine (c'est dingue, ils ont l'air de grandir plutôt rapidement alors qu'ils font des jeux super complexes et de niche. Distant Worlds - Universe  ::O: ).

Legions of Steel n'est, lui, pas un jeu de niche comme leurs jeux de grande stratégie ou de 4X. C'est basé sur un jeu de plateau et ça ressemble à du space Hulk. Les humains cassent la gueule en tour par tour à des aliens dans des petites pièces et des corridors avec plusieurs fonctionnalités:

- Tirs auto pour tirer 2x plus au prix d'une perte de précision
- Position stable - marche - course pour augmenter-diminuer le nombre de cases parcourues au prix d'une perte-hausse de précision
- Le mode "vigilance" pour garder certaines entrées au cas où un ennemi passerait dans le champ de vision
- Rotation du soldat assez importante, et qui coûte des points d'action (1 point en mode marche, 2 en mode course)
-Et j'en passe d'autre...

C'est intelligent et l'erreur ne pardonne pas. Plutôt cool.


*Heroes of Newerth:* A chaque dépression chronique et annuelle du jeu-vidéo™, je me remets à jouer à cette merde  ::sad:: ... Mais c'est toujours mieux que DOTA  :haha:

----------


## Haelnak

HoN  ::|: 
Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de jouer à un sous-DotA alors que tu as DotA2 à côté. DotA 2 qui, en plus, possède le meilleur modèle de free-to-play existant.

----------


## MrGr33N

> HoN 
> Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de jouer à un sous-DotA alors que tu as DotA2 à côté. DotA 2 qui, en plus, possède le meilleur modèle de free-to-play existant.


Parce qu'à sa sortie, son seul concurrent était LoL (et DotA 1). Et que ça fait quand même globalement 3-4 ans qu'il est un peu mort.

D'ailleurs, je crois me souvenir qu'à sa sortie, c'était un B2P.

----------


## Gangret

> HoN 
> Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de jouer à un sous-DotA alors que tu as DotA2 à côté. DotA 2 qui, en plus, possède le meilleur modèle de free-to-play existant.


C'est surtout les petites différences qui ont déterminés mon choix:
- Les personnages ne font pas de rotations lorsque l'on clique derrière la trajectoire qu'ils suivent, ils y vont directement.

- Globalement plus dynamique dans les animations et le rythme de jeu.

- La direction artistique que je préfère globalement, et de supers personnages comme Madman qui a un skillset qui respect parfaitement le personnage (un carry qui attaque super vite, avec plein de *chling* et de cris quand il attaque), Chtuluphant qui est pas mal artistiquement. Jerazahia, Corrupted Disciple, Pestilence, The Gladiator, Witch Slayer et Flint Beastwood enterrent vos tantouzettes d'Omniknight, Razor, Slardar, Kunkka, Lion et Sniper  ::lol:: .

- Au début c'était un pur clone de DOTA. Depuis pas mal de temps, la galerie de personnages s'est diversifiée avec des mises à jour régulières. De plus, le modèle économique ressemble beaucoup à celui d'un DOTA avec tous les héros dispo, seuls les skins sont payants avec 2-3 bricoles cosmétiques en plus... sauf qu'on peut les acheter avec l'argent du jeu... et qu'ils ressemblent à quelque chose eux  ::trollface:: 

- Les personnages et leurs skillsets, tout simplement. Madman, Martyr qui dépend beaucoup de son pourcentage de PV (moins t'as de PV, plus tu est dangereux car tu fais plus de dégâts et l'ulti ressemble à celui de Terrorblade. Sauf qu'ici t'es un support vraiment aggressif.), Oogie le tiki qui est rigolo à jouer, Puppet Master qui est un carry bien particulier, Circe qui se transforme en clone de l'ennemi visé (les items sont clonés aussi) et le petit nouveau Skrap reprend la mécanique de Strife avec l'ulti qui invoque un énorme gorille qui push une lane.

J'ai beaucoup plus accroché à HoN qu'à DOTA. Mais ça me fait déjà mal de jouer à ce truc, je ne vais pas faire l'effort de tester DOTA 2 Reborn  :tired: 

EDIT:

En effet, à l'époque il coûtait 20€, puis LOL est arrivé, et puis DOTA 2 est passé par là.

----------


## raaaahman

> *Mad Games Tycoon:* Vous voyez Game Dev Tycoon ? Bah en plus complet, plus complexe, en plus mieux. C'est en early access mais le jeu ne devrait pas tarder à sortir. Pour faire court:
> 
> - On peut éditer nous-même nos jeux
> - On peut racheter les studios concurrents
> - On peut acheter et installer des DRM dans nos jeux, et la clientèle de nos jeux ne se plaint pas .
> - Plus de thèmes, de technologies, de game-designs, de compétences à développer
> - Il faut aménager et agrandir le studio au fur et à mesure que l'entreprise fait du profit pour accueillir les nouveaux employés, remplir leurs besoins, mettre en place les salles de productions, le service client, les salles de playtests, les marketeux, les développeurs, la salle d'apprentissage, la salle de repos, la salle de MoCap, le chiotte...


Merci d'en avoir parlé, Game Dev Tycoon avec un peu plus de mécanismes ça a pas l'air dégueu. Et puis on peut aménager son p'tit bureau, que demander de plus? (Par contre c'est plutôt moche, on dirait un peu Les Sims2).

----------


## Gangret

> Merci d'en avoir parlé, Game Dev Tycoon avec un peu plus de mécanismes ça a pas l'air dégueu. Et puis on peut amenagé son p'tit bureau, que demander de plus? (Par contre c'est plutôt, on dirait un peu Les Sims2).


En fait l'aménagement consiste à placer des bureaux pour que les employés puissent bosser, puis ajouter des plantes, de la ventilation, des radiateurs, une salle de repos, des chiottes, des casiers et des imprimantes pour remplir leurs besoins et ne pas avoir un malus de vitesse de travail de -50%. Après, certains employés demandent des objets spécifiques pour pouvoir être embauchés, le frigo le plus classe par exemple. Enfin, tout ce qui est lumières, tableaux, bureaux de luxe... c'est pour augmenter ton nombre d'étoiles, ce qui te permet d'augmenter le nombre de personnes voulant travailler chez toi, et donc de trouver la perle rare. Un type qui est très bon de base dans la programmation et qui est spécialisé dans les types de jeux que tu développes le plus par exemple.

EDIT : 

J'avais mal compris ton message raaaahman avec le "c'est plutôt" et "Sims 2" à côté  ::P: 
Oui le jeu est un peu hideux, c'est de l'unity, mais après 20 minutes de jeu c'est plus dérangeant.

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis en train de lancer Dead Space premier du nom (j'ai jamais fait la série mais je l'avais eu pendant un HBundle je crois).
Je fais mon moche : j'y joue en 4K (3840x2160) avec un hack pour avoir un fov élargi de 75%.
Il est pas mal en fait ce jeu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zerger

Bcp trop scripté mais ouais il est sympa sinon

----------


## banditbandit

> Merci pour la découverte je vais essayer de ce pas.
> Y'a une raison pour que les gens continuent à modder HL1 ?


Yep de rien j'espère que la demo te plaira.
J'ai lu en diagonal et je suis pas trop fort en anglais mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est fait par un musici n et il semble bosser seul depuis fort fort lointain longtemps sur ce projet, ça explique peut-être le choix de Half-Life. Après si t'es pas graphiste c'est peut-être plus simple de créer des assets (je sais pas si c'est le bon terme...) simples pour un moteur ancien que pour un moteur récent, enfin ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il n'a besoin d'un moteur puissant pour ce qu'il veut afficher... (je sais pas si je suis très clair ce matin  :tired: )

----------


## Ckao

> Par contre j'avance aussi dans un run de *Operation Flashpoint Resistance* (oui oui , le vieux machin) et là c'est parfait, sur un PC récent ça tourne du feu de dieu, tout est hyper net et clair, le gameplay est toujours aussi bon, et les missions équilibrées au poil de cul. Quand ça passe on a vraiment un super sentiment de "mon plan s'est déroulé sans accroc" qui envoie du lourd en terme d'endorphines 
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a eu un remake sur ARMA II, que je possède sur steam, mais j'accroche vraiment pas au moteur d'ARMA 2 avec ses effets d'ébouissement incessant, et malgré des heures de tweaks ça tourne jamais bien quand on regarde en direction d'un village. Et le feeling est aux fraises aussi.


Les 3 campagnes d'Operation Flashpoint étaient quand même exceptionnelles et magistralement mises en scène. J'ai aussi bien trippé sur la campagne solo d'Arma II mais les moments de bravoure étaient moins nombreux et j'ai moins accroché à l'ambiance plus moderne.

----------


## soocrian

Oui, que de souvenirs ce jeu... Je crois bien que je vais le réinstaller aussi  :Bave:

----------


## balinbalan

Episode nostalgie avec *Caesar III*, alias "le 1er épisode de la meilleure série de jeux de gestion du monde". J'ai vus la promo sur Gog, donc j'ai ressorti mon CD. Faudra aussi je ressorte le II ("vous avez besoin de plébéiens") à l'occase. 

Au final on a pas fait mieux depuis à mon sens.

Certes, le jeu accuse des défauts TRES chiants quand on a oublié le plan optimal d'une cité, à savoir:
- l'alternance entre le manque de main d'oeuvre et des pics de chômage à faire pâlir la Grèce.
- le fait que même avec 30% de chômage, tu as des industries sans employés parce que c'est trop loin des zones d'habitation.
- les incendies et les effondrements qui arrivent très rapidement, malgré la couverture en services que je fais.

Pour le reste, je m'amuse toujours autant (quinze ans après, bon sang...) à organiser ma petite cité. En plus le jeu est toujours joli et j'ai trouvé un patch pour le faire fonctionner en haute résolution, sans étirement ni rien.

Les autres épisodes de la série sont toutefois légèrement supérieurs:
- Pharaon est assez similaire à Caesar, avec quelques innovations spécifiques (la crue du Nil), des améliorations de Gameplay (les barrages routiers!) et surtout, les monuments à construire qui donnent un intérêt au jeu au-delà de reconstruire une cité fonctionnelle à chaque fois (on me l'avait prêté à l'époque, je sens que la version Gog sera bientôt mienne mais elle est en angliche uniquement et les voix françaises de ces jeux étaient super). Et les musiques sont géniales.
- Zeus représente pour moi le pinacle du gameplay de city-builder, avec la correction de la plupart des défauts que j'ai évoqué. En plus les campagnes sont plus sympas étant donné que tu continues la même cité sur plusieurs missions, donc tu ne peux pas trop l'orienter dans la direction correspondant à un objectif particulier. Seuls défauts (à mon sens): l'orientation très cartoon des graphismes, qui tranche un peu avec les jeux précédents, le côté mythologique qui est trop présent (avec monstres et dieux qui se baladent sur la carte) et le fait que les monuments soient moins diversifiés que dans Pharaon (uniquement des temples). Pas joué à l'extension par contre.

Je n'ai pas joué à Empereur (le dernier jeu de la série) et d'ailleurs il n'est disponible nulle part en démat. Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi?

Dommage que le genre "city builder historique" soit moribond aujourd'hui. J'ai bien testé Anno 1404 qui est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus, mais autant je lui reconnaît de très grandes qualités, autant je n'arrive pas à y retrouver les mêmes sensations que dans les jeux faits par Impression Games. Trop orienté logistique, pas assez gestion de cité pure.

----------


## Pluton

> Oui, que de souvenirs ce jeu... Je crois bien que je vais le réinstaller aussi


En plus je lui ai mis un coup de FXAA injector + SweetFX pour forcer un peu les couleurs, et ça rend vachement bieng.

----------


## Fizdol

Premières impressions Diwy-style sur *A Story About My Uncle* gagné sur un concours organisé par le bien-nommé *Fladnag*



On commence sur un noir (la couleur, pas l'image raciste que vous venez de vous faire mentalement) où l'on entend une petite fille demander à son père de lui raconter une histoire.
Et vous savez ce qu'il lui répond son père ? 

Il lui dit d'aller se faire foutre.
Fin du jeu le plus court de l'humanité.

Bon en fait non, c'est un mec équilibré du coup il se met à lui raconter *Une Histoire A propos de Son Oncle* de quand lui-même était tout piti.

Hop pouf, on se retrouve en subjectif de son récit, avec sa voix en off, et après avoir chopé une combi cuir et jet-pack dans une penderie (classique) et avoir tiré un levier dans le bureau de son oncle qu'il ne trouve plus (comme chez tout bon oncle qui se respecte), ce dernier n'étant pas revenu depuis trois mois après être juste sorti acheter des clopes, il est propulsé ici :



Et vu que c'est un conte, il avance pour voir. N'importe qui serait en boule contre un caillou mousseux, entrain de hurler et pleurer sa mère au bord de la fission mentale. 
Mais pas lui (sinon ce serait une histoire un peu craignos pour s'endormir).

Du coup il se met à avancer à la fraîche. Il peut sprinter et sauter et bordel que c'est doux, bien foutu et agréable (et en plus il y a un air control très léger mais suffisant). 
C'est simple : le gameplay pourrait se limiter à ça, ce serait déjà le bonheur. 

Mais en fait non : le gant qu'il porte lui permet dans un premier temps de charger un saut pour monter super haut. Parfait pour toucher le haut de la grotte, et se foirer dans sa chute :



La même charge, mais utilisé en mouvement, permet un gros dash en avant. 
Parfait pour se vautrer également :



Mais bon, après un ou deux sauts et 3-4 chutes, on tombe sur un cristal qui brille. Pouf. Et un beau en plus. 
Du coup à partir de ce moment-là, la gant se transforme en "grappin".
(les guillemets c'est parce qu'on se balance pas, sinon on gerberait d'ailleurs, mais qu'on avance de façon plus ou moins rectiligne vers le point fixé par le grappin laser : )



Et là le jeu commence.
On avance en bondissant dans tous les sens, on saute, on envoi le grappin, on se foire comme une brique, on re-pop. C'est grisant.
L'ambiance est féérique, la musique aérienne, on tombe sur des petits éléments qui déclenche un bout de discussion entre le père et la fille en off, c'est touchant ou drôle, ça fait toujours mouche.

Alors on avance, et on découvre un univers qui semble régit par l'imaginaire, à la recherche de cet oncle dont le rôle dans la création du monde ne doit pas être anodine.
On se laisse bercer en sautant, en grimpant, en enchainant les grappes et les chutes de plate-formes. Pour l'instant, c'est un petit rêve qui émaille son univers de mille et un détails touchant.



Merci Fladnagounet.


*EDIT :*

Pour compléter en beauté ce petit compte rendu, voilà une tout petite vidéo de mon cru, afin que vous puissiez observer le gameplay et ma tendance à me planter contre des rochers volants.

----------


## znokiss

:^_^: 
Des comptes rendus comme ça, tu peux en refaire quand tu veux, Fiz'.

----------


## Fizdol

> Des comptes rendus comme ça, tu peux en refaire quand tu veux, Fiz'.


Merci bien monsieur.
Je n'hésiterai point monsieur.
Un bonsoir monsieur.

----------


## Reckless

> Dommage que le genre "city builder historique" soit moribond aujourd'hui. J'ai bien testé Anno 1404 qui est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus, mais autant je lui reconnaît de très grandes qualités, autant je n'arrive pas à y retrouver les mêmes sensations que dans les jeux faits par Impression Games. Trop orienté logistique, pas assez gestion de cité pure.


Tu dois essayer Lethis : Path to progress alors !  C'est un jeu crée par des indés français et qui se veut un hommage aux jeux d'Impressions Games que tu as cités.

----------


## kennyo

> Je suis en train de lancer Dead Space premier du nom (j'ai jamais fait la série mais je l'avais eu pendant un HBundle je crois).
> Je fais mon moche : j'y joue en 4K (3840x2160) avec un hack pour avoir un fov élargi de 75%.
> Il est pas mal en fait ce jeu .





> Bcp trop scripté mais ouais il est sympa sinon



J'ai testé aussi la version Steam l'année dernière.

J'arrive dans la salle où on trouve le premier flingue au tout début du jeu, là une porte s'ouvre avec le script d'un monstre qui choppe un mec. Le problème c'est que malgré la porte ouverte, il y a une espèce de mur invisible qui m'empêche d'avancer comme ci elle était encore fermée.

Bref, j'ai lu plein de trucs comme quoi faut mettre le jeu en 30fps, mettre la synchro, réinstaller le jeu, etc. etc. j'ai testé tout ça à 3 ou 4 reprises, et j'ai désinstallé ce portage de merde.

Parce que pour arriver à cette scène, il n'y a pas de checkpoint ou de save manuelle, à chacun de mes essais pour voir si la manipulation avait fait le boulot, fallait TOUT se retaper : la cinématique ingame du début qui dure 10min et attendre que les scripts des PNJs soient terminés (10min de plus en gros).

Dead Space a eu raison de moi.

----------


## Zerger

Bizarre ton bug, Dead Space j'ai du y jouer il y a un an ou deux sur Steam et sans aucune bidouille. Le jeu a du buggé une seule fois je crois mais pas eu ce souci de mur invisible
Bon tu rates pas non plus un grand jeu  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Dommage, niveau jeu d'horreur c'est quand même un pilier de ces dernières années. J'en garde un super souvenir contrairement aux suivants.

----------


## Achille

> Bon tu rates pas non plus un grand jeu


wat  ::huh::

----------


## Aza

*Borderlands 2*

J'en suis à genre 4 ou 5 heures de jeu, le début quoi. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je viens de buter Flynt.

 Mais j'ai loot une mitraillette surpuissante, à balle explosive, je défonce tout le monde easy maintenant xD 

Sinon le jeu est bien cool, bonne ambiance, dialogues bien marrants, gameplay cool etc...

----------


## soocrian

> wat


Ben oui c'est pas top Dead Space...

----------


## Kayrah

C'est un jeu très agréable, avec un chouette gameplay et relativement beau. 
La coop est vraiment le gros + du jeu, enfin je trouve. Après tu peux très bien faire les missions solo mais cela rajoute du piment d'affronter les boss avec d'autres joueurs.

Bon après j'ai un peu laissé tomber le jeu mais jouer à autre jeu mais je pensais y revenir.

----------


## poulpator

*Styx Master of shadow*

Ce jeu me fait rager en boucle. Pourtant j'ai envie de l'aimer, il a une bonne bouille, et tu sens qu'il veut bien faire. Mais ces contrôles de chie... Ajouté à ça une IA débile (buggée?), les multiples problèmes de collision, et le jeu devient un peu un calvaire des fois. Mais je continue, il a une bonne poire.

*Ori*

C'est super beau, le gameplay tourne nickel, mais perso je m'emmerde profondément  ::(: 
Il lui manque une bonne dose de challenge pour le rendre intéressant je trouve. C'est dommage quand tu vois le boulot sur tout le reste du jeu.

----------


## kennyo

Du coup par derrière j'ai commencé Metro 2033, un FPS couloir sympa avec une bonne ambiance, jusque là j'aimais bien.

Jusqu'au moment où je suis arrivé à séquence où on est dans un chariot sur rails et qu'on longe un quai plein de nazis. Peu importe la difficulté choisie, impossible de réussir cette séquence. Et je suis loin d'être un pied en FPS, j'étais bloqué dans une boucle checkpoint > mort > checkpoint > mort, j'ai tout essayé, grenades, mettre que des HS en silencieux, c'était impossible.

Voilà, deux jeux solo couloir cassés. Merci le partage Steam, ça me les a fait économiser.  ::P: 

Bref, ce moment je suis sur :

*Ark Survival Evolved*
Rust avec des dinos. Depuis la sortie de l'accès anticipée, on a enfin un framerate correct (35 - 65fps) avec de jolies graphismes pour un sandbox de ce genre. Les raids la nuit, les morts bêtes, les pillages, bref la routine.

*Heroes of the Storm*
Parties qui durent entre moyenne 15-20min, parfait pour jouer avec des potes sans se prendre la tête. Ok c'est moins profond que LoL et Dota, mais ça fait le taff et ça me va.

*Rayman Legends*
En coop à trois, ça démonte. Les musiques, les graphismes 2D, on fait le 100% et pour l'instant ça met une petite gifle. On prend autant de plaisir que sur un Mario 3D World sur Wii U, et ça surpasse facilement les derniers Mario 2D en coop.

*The Witcher 3*
70h au compteur, je vais achever l'histoire avec le dernier patch, pour l'instant j'explore plus les trésors cachés pour les set d'armure que je ne fais la trame principale. 
Il a ses défauts comme le fait d'avoir parfois un nid de monstres de niveau 10 et à 15m de là un camp de bandit de niveau 20 alors que la trame qui se passe à cet endroit est de niveau ~10. 
Le personnage qui soit marche très lentement, soit trottine direct, il n'y a pas de déplacement progressif, on se croirait les premiers jeux de plateforme 3D sur PS1 où on n'avait pas de stick, c'était du 0 ou 1.
Ce n'est pas du tout gênant dans les combats, mais quand on se balade dans des grottes, des maisons, ça gâche un peu le truc.



Dès que j'ai fini avec The Witcher 3, je vais enfin lancer *Dishonored*. Et la prochaine saison de *Diablo 3* m’intrigue, de plus j'ai 7 jours à utiliser sur World of Warcrat avant août pour aller voir la dernière zone ajoutée, ça coûte rien d'y aller.  ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

> Du coup par derrière j'ai commencé Metro 2033, un FPS couloir sympa avec une bonne ambiance, jusque là j'aimais bien.
> 
> Jusqu'au moment où je suis arrivé à séquence où on est dans un chariot sur rails et qu'on longe un quai plein de nazis. Peu importe la difficulté choisie, impossible de réussir cette séquence. Et je suis loin d'être un pied en FPS, j'étais bloqué dans une boucle checkpoint > mort > checkpoint > mort, j'ai tout essayé, grenades, mettre que des HS en silencieux, c'était impossible.


Quand tu arrives en wagon, avant le quai, il y a un nazi seul. Si tu le tues rapidement avec une arme à silencieux, tu ne seras pas bloqué sur le quai, ton chariot ne se stoppera pas. Ça facilite grandement le passage.

----------


## kennyo

> Quand tu arrives en wagon, avant le quai, il y a un nazi seul. Si tu le tues rapidement avec une arme à silencieux, tu ne seras pas bloqué sur le quai, ton chariot ne se stoppera pas. Ça facilite grandement le passage.


J'ai aussi fait ça, mais je m'en prenais plein les dents, même en position fœtus dans mon chariot.

Peut-être qu'un jour, si j'ai le temps, je lancerai les deux en version redux.

----------


## Sylvine

> wat


 Quoi ?  ::blink:: 
Quelqu'un qui a un avis différent ?!  ::huh::

----------


## Canard WC

Je me suis mis sur *Witcher 2* que j'avais acheté à sa sortie, mais auquel je n'avais pas trop touché à cause d'un prologue lourd dingue et décourageant !
Là je dois en être à pas loin de 30H, et je le trouve plutôt pas mal ce petit jeu. Malgré que je me paume toujours autant dans les villes, comme c'était le cas dans le 1. Mais c'est de ma faute et de mon sens de l'orientation.
Ensuite je me mettrai sur Witcher 3, à moins que j'attende la sortie du 4e opus pour le faire !
Ah oui, il faut aussi que je lance Masse Effect 3 que j'ai depuis sa sortie !
Et également que je me prenne DA Inquisition, il me tente bien celui là (j'avais adoré le 1er) !
 ::P:

----------


## Kamasa

Alors théoriquement, il n'y aura pas de Witcher 4  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qu'ils fassent CYberpunk avant  :tired:

----------


## Kayrah

> Ah oui, il faut aussi que je lance Masse Effect 3 que j'ai depuis sa sortie !


Omg qu'est-ce que tu attends de diou !! Pour Inquisition, j'ai un peu moins aimé par rapport à Origins mais il reste très sympa à faire.

----------


## Momock

> *Styx Master of shadow*
> 
> Ce jeu me fait rager en boucle. Pourtant j'ai envie de l'aimer, il a une bonne bouille, et tu sens qu'il veut bien faire. Mais ces contrôles de chie... Ajouté à ça une IA débile (buggée?), les multiples problèmes de collision, et le jeu devient un peu un calvaire des fois. Mais je continue, il a une bonne poire.
> 
> *Ori*
> 
> C'est super beau, le gameplay tourne nickel, mais perso je m'emmerde profondément 
> Il lui manque une bonne dose de challenge pour le rendre intéressant je trouve. C'est dommage quand tu vois le boulot sur tout le reste du jeu.


T'as beaucoup avancé dans Ori? Parceque le challenge, c'est pas vraiment ce qui lui manque.

----------


## poulpator

> T'as beaucoup avancé dans Ori? Parceque le challenge, c'est pas vraiment ce qui lui manque.


J'ai fini 

Spoiler Alert! 


le temple qui joue sur la gravité, et le passage juste après avec le Hibou

. A priori les 2 tiers du jeu d'après le pourcentage de complétion.
Là j'avoue, je n'y ai pas touché depuis presque une semaine.. faut que je me force un coup je crois  ::(:

----------


## Haelnak

Le jeu n'est pas spécialement difficile et très très court. Je l'ai terminé à 100% en un tout petit plus de 6h en ne passant aucun dialogue/cinématique.

Sinon, c'est très bien même si j'ai un peu regretté (mais pas trop) de l'avoir payé au prix fort compte-tenu de sa durée de vie.

----------


## Supergounou

La difficulté de Ori est excellente je trouve, on galère un peu au début pour trouver certaines mécaniques puis on passe l'obstacle sans problème. Ni trop simple, ni trop dur.

----------


## Bus

> La difficulté de Ori est excellente je trouve, on galère un peu au début pour trouver certaines mécaniques puis on passe l'obstacle sans problème. Ni trop simple, ni trop dur.


Est-ce que ce serait abordable pour un garçon de 6 ans? Le mien adore Rayman legends et le maîtrise pas mal, il finit pratiquement tous les tableaux tout seul. Mais j'ai peur que ce soit trop dur là (notamment la gestion des checkpoints). En plus, il est autiste, alors s'il y a absolument besoin de comprendre le scénario pour avancer ça va pas le faire. Dans Rayman, mon gamin prend simplement du fun à compléter les niveaux.

----------


## Haelnak

Oui, c'est trop difficile pour en enfant de 6 ans. Notamment parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de niveaux indépendants mais d'un "monde ouvert" (un metroidvania).

----------


## Supergounou

Personnellement, je dirais que c'est kiffkiff avec Rayman Legends (mais BEAUCOUP plus simple que Origins). D'autant qu'à 6 ans, on a un moral d'acier et on ne baisse pas les bras devant une petite difficulté.

Non le soucis risque de venir du côté "openworld", à la metroid. La carte est plutôt bien fichue mais exit les niveaux qui s'enchaînent les uns après les autres. Je dirais bien de lui faire essayer un démo avant d'acheter, mais il ne me semble pas qu'il en existe une. Oh j'oubliais, le scénario est aassez émouvant, mais si tu dis qu'il s'en fiche de l'histoire il pourra zapper les cinématiques.

T'as pensé à Rayman Origins d'ailleurs? Il sera pas du tout perdu niveau univers en plus.

EDIT: oups j'avais pas vu le message de nakazz  ::P:

----------


## Bus

> T'as pensé à Rayman Origins d'ailleurs? Il sera pas du tout perdu niveau univers en plus.
> 
> EDIT: oups j'avais pas vu le message de nakazz


Origins est inclu dans Legends (je sais pas si c'est propre à la version pc). Les niveaux se gagnent dans le jeu de loterie.
Merci du retour. Effectivement, le côté metroidvania serait déstabilisant je pense, j'avais pas pensé à ça.

----------


## Zerger

Il peut essayer* BattleBlock Theater*, c'est coloré et rigolo  :;): 

Et c'est jouable à plusieurs !

----------


## poulpator

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec mes compères concernant le monde ouvert.
Le monde n'est pas particulièrement "tordu", la carte est lisible, et au pire ça prendra 2mn avec un adulte pour l'aiguiller. Par contre le jeu me semble plus difficile que les Rayman, simplement parce qu'il est bien plus riche niveau gameplay (ça plus les problèmes de lisibilité). 
Ceci dit, l'histoire est chouette, c'est joli, et la possibilité de sauvegarder un peu partout permet d'éviter la frustration d'un die and retry classique. Donc pour ma part je tenterais le coup  :;): 

---------- Post added at 18h48 ---------- Previous post was at 18h46 ----------




> Il peut essayer* BattleBlock Theater*, c'est coloré et rigolo 
> 
> Et c'est jouable à plusieurs !
> 
> http://www.hardcoregamer.com/wp-cont...ge-570x298.jpg


Je plussoie à fond. C'est plus difficile que les Rayman (en même temps le contraire serait étonnant  ::siffle:: ) mais c'est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Achille

> Il peut essayer* BattleBlock Theater*, c'est coloré et rigolo 
> 
> Et c'est jouable à plusieurs !
> 
> http://www.hardcoregamer.com/wp-cont...ge-570x298.jpg


et un éditeur de niveaux bien foutu pour laisser libre cours à sa perversité  :;): 
et des musiques  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

Ba Rocket League ça démonte, mais vous le saviez déjà.

Voilà.

----------


## Rakanishu

Toujours sur *Red Dead Redemption*, mais je crois commencer à atteindre mes limites. J'en suis au Mexique, j'ai du faire 5-6 missions, et par curiosité j'ai regardé la liste des missions qui m'attendaient, et j'en suis genre à la MOITIE. Et le problème c'est que je commence à en avoir marre. C'est cinématique un peu bavarde, suivie d'un trajet chiant et bavard, pour enfin buter 500 mecs à la chaîne, au bout d'un moment c'est d'un ennui, et je sais pas si je vais tenir. On m'a dit que la fin était géniale, mais si c'est dans 20 autres missions alors que je viens de m'en farcir 20, je ne crois pas que ce sera possible. 

C'est dommage, limite l'histoire aurait pu s'arrêter après le final très sympa de l'acte 1, ou avoir un petit embranchement, mais là on part au Mexique et tout ce qui se passe c'est Marston qui cherche des infos sur ses cibles et se retrouve systématiquement face à quelqu'un qui lui dit "J'en ai mais il faut faire ça pour moi", pour au final ne pas avancer dans sa quête. Ca passait dans l'acte 1, là c'est encore plus relou de le voir faire son esclave et monsieur Oui-Oui avec chaque personne rencontrée. 

Donc les missions se répètent, l'histoire semble totalement mise en pause ... Je sais vraiment pas combien de temps je vais encore tenir. Donnez moi du courage les gens  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

La fin déchire, fini-le.

Je viens de découvrir *Red Faction* (oui oui, le premier du nom :3 j'ai pécho la red faction complete sur gmg pour 6€) via Pure Faction 3d. Bordel, ça démonte ! 

Ce feeling  ::o:  Pas de cinématiques de merde pendant 3h avant de toucher au jeu  ::o:  Pas de qte à la con  ::o:  Instafun  ::o:  on peut faire des trous presque partout  ::o:  Ça déchire putainG  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

> Origins est inclu dans Legend (je sais pas si c'est propre à la version pc). Les niveaux se gagnent dans le jeu de loterie.
> Merci du retour. Effectivement, le côté metroidvania serait déstabilisant je pense, j'avais pas pensé à ça.


Il n'y en a que quelques uns d'incluts dans Legend, et le level design a été retravaillé pour que les niveaux soient plus accessible. Origins est VRAIMENT plus dur que Legends, perso je le classerai plutôt à côté d'un SuperMeatBoy que d'un Mario récent niveau difficulté. Même Battleblock Theater (qui est génial lui aussi) est simple comparé à Origins. Par contre dans BT il faut pas mal réfléchir, à voir si à 6 ans ça va marcher.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que ce serait abordable pour un garçon de 6 ans? Le mien adore Rayman legends et le maîtrise pas mal, il finit pratiquement tous les tableaux tout seul. Mais j'ai peur que ce soit trop dur là (notamment la gestion des checkpoints). En plus, il est autiste, alors s'il y a absolument besoin de comprendre le scénario pour avancer ça va pas le faire. Dans Rayman, mon gamin prend simplement du fun à compléter les niveaux.


Le problème d'Ori c'est que les 3/4 du jeu se font sans trop de problèmes, mais t'as des séquences ultra-relous, notamment certains passage Die & retry casse-bonbons...

----------


## poulpator

> Il n'y en a que quelques uns d'incluts dans Legend, et le level design a été retravaillé pour que les niveaux soient plus accessible. Origins est VRAIMENT plus dur que Legends, perso je le classerai plutôt à côté d'un SuperMeatBoy que d'un Mario récent niveau difficulté. Même Battleblock Theater (qui est génial lui aussi) est simple comparé à Origins. Par contre dans BT il faut pas mal réfléchir, à voir si à 6 ans ça va marcher.


Heu... Origins est plus dur que Légendes certe mais ça reste une partie de plaisir. Mario 3D est bien plus complexe avec ses niveau cachés, et je ne parle pas de SMB. Tu es sûr de ne pas en garder un souvenir biaisé ? Parce qu'à par le dernier niveau je ne vois pas trop.

----------


## ercete

> Ba Rocket League ça démonte, mais vous le saviez déjà.
> Voilà.


Clique ici si t'es pas encore accro

----------


## kennyo

J'avoue que pour avoir platiné Origins et être en train de faire Legends, ce dernier est plus facile pour faire le 100%.

Après le tout dernier niveau ultime de la mort d'Origins, je l'ai trouvé moins difficile que le tout dernier niveau de la mort ultime de Mario 3D World. Alors que 3D World est globalement bien plus facile.

Sinon en jeu de plateforme avec un peu d'action, il y a Guacamelee. C'est un Metroidvania assez simple et pas plus violent qu'un Rayman.

----------


## Sylvine

> Clique ici si t'es pas encore accro


 Nan c'est bon, je joue avec des potes.

D'ailleurs c'est drôle, y'en a qui qui rage très facilement (d'autant plus qu'il est pas super bon), et il a commencé par rager comme un connard pendant 1 heure parce qu'il arrivait à rien, et à la fin il s'est laissé prendre au jeu (à base de "une dernière partie, je bosse demain").

----------


## Supergounou

> Heu... Origins est plus dur que Légendes certe mais ça reste une partie de plaisir. Mario 3D est bien plus complexe avec ses niveau cachés, et je ne parle pas de SMB. Tu es sûr de ne pas en garder un souvenir biaisé ? Parce qu'à par le dernier niveau je ne vois pas trop.


Yep, sûr et certain je me souviens parfaitement de mes crises de rage sur pas mal de niveaux, à les recommencer 10, 20, 50x afin de choper tous ces saloperies de lums.  ::):

----------


## Catel

> J'avoue que pour avoir platiné Origins et être en train de faire Legends, ce dernier est plus facile pour faire le 100%.
> 
> Après le tout dernier niveau ultime de la mort d'Origins, je l'ai trouvé moins difficile que le tout dernier niveau de la mort ultime de Mario 3D World. Alors que 3D World est globalement bien plus facile.
> 
> Sinon en jeu de plateforme avec un peu d'action, il y a Guacamelee. C'est un Metroidvania assez simple et pas plus violent qu'un Rayman.


Je suis sur Legends. Je sais pas si c'est la manette xbox ou les commandes mais la maniabilité m'a l'air moins bonne que dans Origins, terriblement imprécise, ce qui est pénible dans les niveaux à rapidité...

----------


## Zerger

> Nan c'est bon, je joue avec des potes.
> 
> y'en a qui qui rage très facilement (d'autant plus qu'il est pas super bon)


C'est souvent comme ca, quels que soient les jeux  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, petit moment nostalgie a mes heures perdues, je me suis relance *Dragon Quest Monster 3: Caravan Heart* (ouais rien que ca  :Cigare: ) et c'est toujours aussi envoutant  ::wub:: 

Clairement le meilleur pokemon-like auquel j'ai joue, le charme est intacte, on accouple ses monstres pour les rendre plus puissants (meme si je regrette la disparition des "sexes", qui rendaient le processus un peu plus ardu) et le systeme de caravanes est vraiment sympa ! On recrute des gardes un peu partout, chacun ayant un petit impact en combat (degats magiques, sort de sommeil) ou facilitant l'exploration (presence d'une map, signaler les tresors ou permettre de recolter de la nourriture), le tout ponctue par des evenements aleatoires qui recompenseront la presence d'un type de garde dans les caravanes.



Bref, je ne devrais pas le dire, mais franchement, si vous aimez le genre, je vous recommande vivement de sortir votre emulateur GBA et de jouer a ce petit bijou !

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Starcraft II - Edition Intégrale* (avec l'offre de Blibli pour avoir les 3 parties pour 60 iourobowls)

J'avais attendu avant de m'y mettre... j'ai bien fait !  ::o: 

Malheureusement, me voila ferré... je suis faible  ::'(: .

J'adore, totalement, complètement, ce jeu est ouf ! Addictif au possible, j'en décroche plus  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Zerger

Tu passes nous voir sur le topic du jeu stp ?  :;): 
Tu en es ou dans les campagnes solo?
Quelle race t'attire le plus?
Viendez en parler ! Ca nous fera sortir de notre hibernation pre-LotV


Sinon, j'ai commencé *Stalkers: Shadow of Chernobyl*, bon ca pique un peu les yeux, le jeu m'a fait commencé en Maitre direct, mais l'ambiance est prenante et j'ai réussi à délivrer mon premier otage tout seul comme un grand  :Cigare: 

Y'a des mods ou des patchs non-officielles à installer absolument?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai commencé aussi un Stalker je ne sais plus lequel, c'est vrai que c'est vraiment moche, c'est pourtant pas si vieux et je ne suis pas difficile. 
Trop tôt pour avoir un avis, j'ai encore quelques jours avant de retrouver mon pc et de m'y remettre. 

En attendant je suis sur Legends of Grimrock 2 et je suis complètement dedans. Très joli et plus diversifié que le 1er, quelques améliorations de gameplay bienvenues (mais insuffisantes), les énigmes amusantes, ça compense l'histoire que je trouve sans interêt pour l'instant. 
Ils se sont quand même limités au minimum syndical pour le gameplay, il y avait de quoi faire même en piochant les bonnes idées des autres Dungeon Crawler d'époque. 

Mais je ne boude pas mon plaisir, j'espère réussir à le finir sans tricher.

----------


## Fizdol

> j'espère réussir à le finir.


Un fixe rien à voir avec Grimrock, c'est juste que depuis quelques années, les jeux que j'ai fini se compte sur les doigts de la main. Et indépendamment de leur qualité généralement.

Alors je sais pas vous, mais moi en ce moment quand je commence un jeu, ma première pensée c'est vraiment " bon et celui là, j'y joue combien de temps ? "

:maviedéballéesurCPC:

----------


## schouffy

C'est pas moche STALKER, c'est Ukrainien.
Et puis c'est trop génial.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moche, Stalker ?

MAIS BAN.

Ok ,sans mods techniquement c'est vieillot mais la DA est plutôt réussie ... :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> Un fixe rien à voir avec Grimrock, c'est juste que depuis quelques années, les jeux que j'ai fini se compte sur les doigts de la main. Et indépendamment de leur qualité généralement.
> 
> Alors je sais pas vous, mais moi en ce moment quand je commence un jeu, ma première pensée c'est vraiment " bon et celui là, j'y joue combien de temps ? "
> 
> :maviedéballéesurCPC:


Je fini tous les jeux auquels je joue.....sauf très rares exceptions de jeux vraiment merdiques  :Cigare: 



Pour Stalker, ouais il a quand meme pris un mechant coup de vieux, faut pas deconner non plus  ::P:

----------


## Fizdol

> Je fini tous les jeux auquels je joue.....sauf très rares exceptions de jeux vraiment merdiques


En fait c'est plus une question de temps je pense.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis devant Steam donc je vois que mon épisode de Stalker est *Call of Pripyat*. C'est moche mais pas seulement, je trouve les mouvements très raides, l'interface médiocre. Ma surprise vient surtout du fait que le jeu est sorti 2 et 3 ans après les épisodes précédents (j'avais joué un peu au 1er à sa sortie, revendu car il plantait constamment), je m'attendais à un effort. Mais ça ne veut pas dire que je n'aimerais pas, je vais m'y remettre dès que possible.
Et vous pouvez me croire quand je dis ne pas être difficile, j'ai joué sur xbox360 durant toute son existence.   ::o:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Sinon, j'ai commencé *Stalkers: Shadow of Chernobyl*, bon ca pique un peu les yeux, le jeu m'a fait commencé en Maitre direct, mais l'ambiance est prenante et j'ai réussi à délivrer mon premier otage tout seul comme un grand 
> 
> Y'a des mods ou des patchs non-officielles à installer absolument?


Il y a le Zone Reclamation Project qui doit corriger un bon millier de bugs et remet l'intelligence artificielle au niveau des alpha leakées mais ça nécessite de redémarrer une partie. Remarque si t'es prêt à attendre quelques jours il y a justement un pack graphique et de bugfix que j'étais en train de faire pour un autre canard. Ça devrait plus prendre trop de temps à terminer vu que c'est en grande partie une simple adaptation de mes mods pour les autres épisodes.




> Je suis devant Steam donc je vois que mon épisode de Stalker est *Call of Pripyat*. C'est moche mais pas seulement, je trouve les mouvements très raides, l'interface médiocre. Ma surprise vient surtout du fait que le jeu est sorti 2 et 3 ans après les épisodes précédents (j'avais joué un peu au 1er à sa sortie, revendu car il plantait constamment), je m'attendais à un effort. Mais ça ne veut pas dire que je n'aimerais pas, je vais m'y remettre dès que possible.


Call of Pripyat a subis une énorme diminution graphique par rapport à Shadow of Tchernobyl et Clear Sky pour des raisons d'optimisation. (En 2009 des cartes aussi grandes et détaillées avec une I.A complexe et un éclairage dynamique intégral ça passait tout simplement pas sur la majorité des PC) Un autre facteur qui le rend plus moche que ses prédécesseurs c'est que le FOV a été largement diminué là encore pour que la charge ne soit pas trop lourde pour les PC à l'époque de sa sortie, après le moteur reste de très bonne qualité avec des éclairages dynamiques supérieurs à ceux de Crysis. Le problème c'est vraiment le FOV et les textures qui sont les mêmes que dans ses prédécesseurs mais compressées à 50%.

Mais lors de ses premières présentations le jeu était bien plus beau et vu que ça fait cinq ans qu'il est sorti la communauté a largement eu le temps de le rétablir à son niveau graphique initial et bien au delà. D'ailleurs si t'as envie de t'y mettre un de ces quatre envois-moi un MP, je planche toujours sur la prochaine version de ce mod et j'aimerais bien avoir quelques "testeurs" francophones histoire de vérifier si il reste des bugs ou des erreurs de traduction du jeu de base à éliminer. (En fait de test ça consiste surtout à jouer le jeu normalement et à me prévenir si une faut de Français pointe le bout de son nez un de ces quatre mais ce serait assez étonnant) 




> Moche, Stalker ?
> 
> MAIS BAN.
> 
> Ok ,sans mods techniquement c'est vieillot mais la DA est plutôt réussie ...


Les premiers niveaux ont quand même pris un gros coup de vieux et techniquement il est évidemment pas exactement au niveau de 2015 mais ça reste un des rares jeux vraiment photoréalistes et au niveau du travail sur les textures et l'éclairage il tambourine encore une grande partie de la concurrence:

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, il faut commencer avec quel niveau de difficulté? Parce que là (en master par defaut), j'ai l'impression de jouer avec un pistolet à bouchon face à des mecs qui te snipent au pompe  :tired:  Je ne touche absolument rien à plus de deux metres de distance

----------


## schouffy

Arrêtez vous allez me les faire réinstaller et j'ai pas le temps pour ça en ce moment  :Bave: 
Déjà qu'à cause de Cacao j'ai refait FEAR..

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Du coup, il faut commencer avec quel niveau de difficulté? Parce que là (en master par defaut), j'ai l'impression de jouer avec un pistolet à bouchon face à des mecs qui te snipent au pompe Je ne touche absolument rien à plus de deux metres de distance


Il faut pas jouer en Maitre si c'est ta première partie. Si t'es à l'aise en FPS je recommande de le faire en Vétéran qui est déjà bien difficile et surtout le mode le mieux équilibré. En ce qui concerne les armes de départ elles font des dégâts corrects mais elles sont peu précises donc il faut utiliser le décor et se battre essentiellement à courte distance pour compenser et éviter de se faire encercler. (Les ennemis ne sont pas très malins mais ils ont des tactiques de groupe bien développées) 

Quand aux fusils de chasse ils ne sont pas plus précis que les armes de poing et leur portée efficace est très limitée mais il faut garder en tête qu'ils tirent de la grenaille qui se disperse un peu partout et touchera donc forcément quelque chose. Il ne faut donc jamais être à découvert ou affronter de face les ennemis qui ont des fusils de chasse, mais si tu te retrouve dans cette situation il faut sprinter brièvement pour esquiver, après deux tirs un bandit qui porte un fusil à canon scié sera obligé de recharger et c'est généralement là qu'il faut lui foncer dessus au couteau ou s'arrêter deux secondes pour viser sa tête.

Sinon quelques conseils qui tiennent pour l'ensemble du jeu:

Les ennemis peuvent nous perdre de vue et nous chercher au mauvais endroit. C'est à ce moment qu'il faut les contourner discrètement pour les prendre à revers.On inflige autant de dégâts aux ennemis qu'ils nous en infligent donc c'est la qualité de l'armement/protection et l'avantage tactique qui déterminent le gagnant.Grimper sur le toit des bâtiments, se réfugier dans une maison ou surplomber l'ennemi depuis une colline réduit beaucoup les chances de se faire toucher.Une arme enrayée voit sa précision se dégrader très rapidement, donc si la jauge d'état de ton arme tire la tronche il faut en changer.Il faut viser la tête, ne pas bouger lorsqu'on fait feu et maitriser sa cadence de tir. Toujours."^" et "$" permettent d'utiliser kits de soins et bandages sans passer par l'inventaire.

----------


## schouffy

> Les ennemis peuvent nous perdre de vue et nous chercher au mauvais endroit. C'est à ce moment qu'il faut les contourner discrètement pour les prendre à revers.On inflige autant de dégâts aux ennemis qu'ils nous en infligent donc c'est la qualité de l'armement/protection et l'avantage tactique qui déterminent le gagnant.Grimper sur le toit des bâtiments, se réfugier dans une maison ou surplomber l'ennemi depuis une colline réduit beaucoup les chances de se faire toucher.Une arme enrayée voit sa précision se dégrader très rapidement, donc si la jauge d'état de ton arme tire la tronche il faut en changer.Il faut viser la tête, ne pas bouger lorsqu'on fait feu et maitriser sa cadence de tir. Toujours."^" et "$" permettent d'utiliser kits de soins et bandages sans passer par l'inventaire.


T'as gagné je réinstalle. Tu peux nous tenir au courant du pack SOC sur lequel tu bosses ? Histoire que j'en profite aussi.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> http://images.pausecafein.fr/images/...dite/giphy.gif
> 
> Tu passes nous voir sur le topic du jeu stp ? 
> Tu en es ou dans les campagnes solo?
> Quelle race t'attire le plus?
> Viendez en parler ! Ca nous fera sortir de notre hibernation pre-LotV


Alors j'avais 20 minutes à tuer et mes jeux actuels ne me tentaient pas a cet instant. Du coup, j'ai dl la version d'essai et ai enchaîné les parties d'entrainement avec les Terrans jusqu’à maîtriser assez pour pourrir l'ordi avec toutes les unités débloquées. Puis j'ai acheté la totale pour me lancer dans la campagne solo pour le moment.

J'avoue adorer le gameplay, le feeling et ai hâte de décortiquer les unités encore obscures pour moi (genre les ghosts ou les véhicules aériens que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de creuser).

Après, j'avoue être assez demandeur de tester les Zerg, qui m'ont toujours attiré (j'ai maté quelques vidéos de compétition), mais suis curieux également des Protos.

Donc je commence touuuuuuuuut doucement pour le moment. Mais dés que j'aurai plus de bowls, je viendrai voir ce qui se passe sur le topic.

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon, j'ai commencé *Stalkers: Shadow of Chernobyl*, bon ca pique un peu les yeux, le jeu m'a fait commencé en Maitre direct, mais l'ambiance est prenante et j'ai réussi à délivrer mon premier otage tout seul comme un grand 
> 
> Y'a des mods ou des patchs non-officielles à installer absolument?





> J'ai commencé aussi un Stalker je ne sais plus lequel, c'est vrai que c'est vraiment moche, c'est pourtant pas si vieux et je ne suis pas difficile. 
> Trop tôt pour avoir un avis, j'ai encore quelques jours avant de retrouver mon pc et de m'y remettre.


Pour démarrer, y'a le guide ultime : 



Le Starter Pack est le top pour démarrer : 
- le Zone Reclamation Project dont parlait Strelok, un patch non officiel qui corrige un GROS tas de bugs
- les packs Absolute pour de belles textures
- les Shader Max pour effets lumineux et particules
- le Weather Overhaul pour des ciels et météos de pure beauté  ::wub:: 

Avec ça, vous avez un STALKER ++ qui reste quand même très proche du jeu de base. Maintenant, si vous cherchez du mod TruZ hardk0R que t'as 3 chargeurs dans tout le jeu et que tu crève dès qu'un ennemi te regarde, y'a aussi de quoi faire. 



> Pour Stalker, ouais il a quand meme pris un mechant coup de vieux, faut pas deconner non plus


Ouaip mais perso les graphismes, je m'en branle. Enfin, c'est pas ça qui m'empèchera de rejouer à Deus Ex 1, System Shock 2 ou même en ce moment Quake le vénérable.

----------


## Zerger

> Ouaip mais perso les graphismes, je m'en branle. Enfin, c'est pas ça qui m'empèchera de rejouer à Deus Ex 1, System Shock 2 ou même en ce moment Quake le vénérable.


Oui bien sur, tu prêches un converti là  :;): 

Bon ben je vais jeter un oeil a ce starter pack et recommencer en Véteran.
Ca m'emmerde, je pensais avoir à faire à un FPS classique que je bouclerai en quelques heures avant d'installer Pillars, mais je crois que ce dernier va devoir patienter un peu plus  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors j'avais 20 minutes à tuer et mes jeux actuels ne me tentaient pas a cet instant. Du coup, j'ai dl la version d'essai et ai enchaîner les parties d'entrainement avec les Terrans jusqu’à maîtriser assez pour pourrir l'ordi avec toutes les unités débloquées. Puis j'ai acheté la totale pour me lancer dans la campagne solo pour le moment.
> 
> J'avoue adoré le gameplay, le feeling et ai hâte de décortiquer les unités encore obscures pour moi (genre les ghosts ou les véhicules aériens que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de creuser).
> 
> Après, j'avoue être assez demandeur de tester les Zerg, qui m'ont toujours attiré (j'ai maté quelques vidéos de compétition), mais suis curieux également des Protos.
> 
> Donc je commence touuuuuuuuut doucement pour le moment. Mais dés que j'aurai plus de bowls, je viendrai voir ce qui se passe sur le topic.


Faire les campagnes solo est le meilleur moyen de découvrir chaque race puisque que chaque mission rajoute une nouvelle unité. Après, les campagnes rajoutent des améliorations et des unités qui n'existent pas dans les parties classiques donc évite de tout miser sur une unité précise, profite en pour varier les stratégies  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Ca m'emmerde, je pensais avoir à faire à un FPS classique que je bouclerai en quelques heures avant d'installer Pillars, mais je crois que ce dernier va devoir patienter un peu plus


Tu peux aussi le boucler en une quinzaine d'heures (allez, 20 max) et ça restera une super expérience, mais en s'y immergeant un peu c'est  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais lors de ses premières présentations le jeu était bien plus beau et vu que ça fait cinq ans qu'il est sorti la communauté a largement eu le temps de le rétablir à son niveau graphique initial et bien au delà. D'ailleurs si t'as envie de t'y mettre un de ces quatre envois-moi un MP, je planche toujours sur la prochaine version de ce mod et j'aimerais bien avoir quelques "testeurs" francophones histoire de vérifier si il reste des bugs ou des erreurs de traduction du jeu de base à éliminer. (En fait de test ça consiste surtout à jouer le jeu normalement et à me prévenir si une faut de Français pointe le bout de son nez un de ces quatre mais ce serait assez étonnant)





> Pour démarrer, y'a le guide ultime :


Je pense rentrer chez moi dimanche je lirai tout ça, y compris ton mod Clear_strelok, je suis au début ça ne me dérange pas de recommencer si besoin.




> Avec ça, vous avez un STALKER ++ qui reste quand même très proche du jeu de base. Maintenant, si vous cherchez du mod TruZ hardk0R que t'as 3 chargeurs dans tout le jeu et que tu crève dès qu'un ennemi te regarde, y'a aussi de quoi faire.


Nan ça c'est pas pour moi, c'est le côté exploration et balade qui m'intéresse. D'ailleurs ceux qui ont déjà joué avec moi sur des FPS le savent que la difficulté n'est pas pour moi. Si je peux ne pas me tirer dessus c'est déjà pas mal.  :^_^: 




> Ouaip mais perso les graphismes, je m'en branle. Enfin, c'est pas ça qui  m'empèchera de rejouer à Deus Ex 1, System Shock 2 ou même en ce moment  Quake le vénérable.


Dire que je m'en branle serait exagéré, ils peuvent être simplistes et me plaire (Terraria, Dungeon of the Endless) ou bien ne pas entrer en ligne de compte (Papers, please), mais pour un jeu comme Stalker (ou skyrim, les mondes ouverts en général en fait) dans lequel j'ai surtout envie de me balader, les graphismes ont un peu plus d'importance. Pour un jeu bourrin j'étais en train de jouer il y a peu à Painkiller et COJ Gunslinger et ça me suffit amplement (j'aurais préféré moins d'aliasing sur COJ mais bon).

----------


## Zerger

Pouah quelle galère pour installer ce starter pack. Y'a des trucs que j'ai installé sans savoir ce que c'était (on m'a demande de choisir entre FLD et SL)
M'enfin bon, ca tourne pour l'instant c'est l'essentiel  ::lol::  Et ca a l'air plus beau, notamment le ciel
J'ai recommencé en maitre vu que c'est ce qui est recommendé par le readme

C'est un peu con quand meme que seulement les dialogues de quetes ont été traduits en francais. J'ai deja parfois du mal avec l'anglais..... alors avec l'ukrainien  ::O:

----------


## fadox

*The stanley parable


*8000 ans après tout le monde... mother of god  ::wub::  une sorte de livre dont vous êtes le héros dont le texte change selon le bon vouloir d'une sorte de maitre de jeu pervers en mode itératif.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Arrêtez vous allez me les faire réinstaller et j'ai pas le temps pour ça en ce moment 
> Déjà qu'à cause de Cacao j'ai refait FEAR..


 ::trollface:: 



Maintenant j'ai aussi envie de relancer Stalker...
Mais comme je sais que ça passe par une phase modding et que mes jours à venir vont être chargés, ouf je vais résister...Pour l'instant...
CETTE.PUTAIN.DE.LICENCE  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [*]Les ennemis peuvent nous perdre de vue et nous chercher au mauvais endroit. C'est à ce moment qu'il faut les contourner discrètement pour les prendre à revers.[*]On inflige autant de dégâts aux ennemis qu'ils nous en infligent donc c'est la qualité de l'armement/protection et l'avantage tactique qui déterminent le gagnant.[*]Grimper sur le toit des bâtiments, se réfugier dans une maison ou surplomber l'ennemi depuis une colline réduit beaucoup les chances de se faire toucher.[*]Une arme enrayée voit sa précision se dégrader très rapidement, donc si la jauge d'état de ton arme tire la tronche il faut en changer.[*]Il faut viser la tête, ne pas bouger lorsqu'on fait feu et maitriser sa cadence de tir. Toujours.[*]"^" et "$" permettent d'utiliser kits de soins et bandages sans passer par l'inventaire.[/LIST]


Et les ennemis voient à travers les buissons  ::ninja:: 
A moins que ça n'ait été corrigé par un mod depuis, mais j'ai des souvenirs douloureux de cette foutue vision bionique (CLear Sky peut être ? )

----------


## hisvin

*The witcher 2:* Première baston avec L et, euh, j'en suis à ma trentième tentative infructueuse.   ::|:

----------


## pipoop

> *The witcher 2:* Première baston avec L et, euh, j'en suis à ma trentième tentative infructueuse.


Quand tu l'aura battu tous les autres combats te paraitront fade

----------


## Ckao

> *The witcher 2:* Première baston avec L et, euh, j'en suis à ma trentième tentative infructueuse.


Dans The Witcher 1 y'a la Bête, dans le 2 y'a lui. Je m'en suis sorti avec le signe du bouclier et des esquives à gogo en le tapant un peu quand son bouclier s'arrêtait mais le facteur chance est important.

----------


## hisvin

Bah, en fait, je l'ai battu hier soir en lançant une partie histoire de...du premier coup sans avoir rien préparé avec le signe (Ignii) que je considérais comme inintéressant pour ce combat.  ::|:

----------


## Koma

> Il y a le Zone Reclamation Project qui doit corriger un bon millier de bugs et remet l'intelligence artificielle au niveau des alpha leakées mais ça nécessite de redémarrer une partie. Remarque si t'es prêt à attendre quelques jours il y a justement un pack graphique et de bugfix que j'étais en train de faire pour un autre canard. Ça devrait plus prendre trop de temps à terminer vu que c'est en grande partie une simple adaptation de mes mods pour les autres épisodes.


Putain mais arrête, je dois déjà relancer Doom 3 par ta faute.

Vazy fais nous du couscous Strelok, fais nous du couscous  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## hisvin

*The witcher 2:* J'arrive sur le moment du choix, j'imagine. Bah, on va jouer pour l'idéaliste.

----------


## Xchroumfph

L'idéaliste ? Moi, j'ai du choisir entre une ordure et un trou du cul.

----------


## hisvin

J'aurais du mettre les guillemets.  ::ninja::

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Iorveth est un petit con, mais je l'ai trouvé autrement plus badass que Roche qui m'a vite saoulé.

----------


## Catel

On s'en fout de Iorveth et de Roche.

Il faut choisir Iorveth parce que tu vas préférer une putain de ville traditionnelle en pierre  :Bave:  à un camp militaire boueux pourri.  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai commencé Mario Tennis sur gameboy.
J'adore comme le jeu commence par 30 minutes de dialogue chiant alors que la partie RPG a l'air de servir à rien, et qu'au final le contexte d'école du tennis ne serve même pas à apprendre les bases.
Les entrainements te font t'améliorer sur des techniques avancées, mais j'ai toujours pas compris comment on envoyait la balle où on voulait alors qu'il y a que deux boutons.

Mais pour faire caca c'est bien.

----------


## Le Doyen

Je suis sur act of aggresion, enfin j essaie.

Quand à Stalker, ouep, en effet y a pas mal de mods qui rend le jeu bien plus bio à l oeil !

----------


## Pierronamix

Witcher 3.

C'est pas mal ! Je m'attendais à pire, mais c'est très joli, les combats sont sympathiques, le monde vivant et intéressant, pas mal du tout.

(Bon c'est toujours pas très bien joué, pas très bien écrit et pas très bien animé, m'enfin on peut pas tout demander)

Ah si, on peut demander un bouton saut pour le dada. Sérieux vous copiez tout Red Dead, mais vous oubliez ça.  :tired:

----------


## Catel

> Witcher 3.
> 
> C'est pas mal ! Je m'attendais à pire, mais c'est très joli, les combats sont sympathiques, le monde vivant et intéressant, pas mal du tout.
> 
> (Bon c'est toujours pas très bien joué, pas très bien écrit et pas très bien animé, m'enfin on peut pas tout demander)


C'est marrant, on pourrait écrire la critique exactement inverse.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est marrant, on pourrait écrire la critique exactement inverse.


Ah ? C'est difficile de le trouver moche quand même. Tiens tu me fais penser, j'ai oublié de dire que c'était vaste, très vaste.

Faut que je trouve comment changer la coupe de veuch du perso par contre.

----------


## sebseb

J'ai commencé Way of Samourai 4 et j'arrive pas a le lâcher, bon le jeux a des graphiques un peu pourri et a encore des petit bug mais il est tellement fun et vaste

----------


## Goji

> Ah si, on peut demander un bouton saut pour le dada. Sérieux vous copiez tout Red Dead, mais vous oubliez ça.


Avec le pad c'est B pour faire du saut d'obstacle.
En revanche n'appuie pas trop longtemps sur le bouton car c'est aussi la commande pour descendre du cheval.
Au C/S bah je sais pas.

En ce moment je joue à Apotheon et je me régale, en espérant néanmoins qu'il s'arrête avant que le concept ne s'épuise.
Je joue aussi à Skyforge avec ma bien-aimée. C'est pas mal mais en solo je crois que je me ferai trop chier.

----------


## azruqh

_XCOM : Enemy Unknow_. Je kiffe, malgré quelques errements impardonnables. Le pathfinding est souvent...surprenant, voire guignolesque, et la caméra est parfois à s'arracher les cheveux (aaaah le combo caméra souris + grappin !), mais le jeu lui-même est très chouette, un hommage digne au vénérable _X-COM_ de je-ne-sais-plus quelle année 199x, sur lequel j'avais passé pas mal de temps (essentiellement à rager). Pour mon premier contact avec cette nouvelle mouture, j'ai choisi de jouer avec les sauvegardes manuelles et j'en suis très content, vu que certains événements aléatoires peuvent bien péter les rouleaux et que les taux de succès ou d'échecs des tirs restent pour moi un mystère. Je passerai sans doute en _ironman_ sur _Enemy Within_. Visuellement, un petit _SweetFX_ pour virer le bleu dégueulasse et on se rend compte le jeu est finalement plutôt beau pour un jeu moche ! Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus passé autant de temps sur un jeu, c'est clairement la came qu'il me fallait.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Avec le pad c'est B pour faire du saut d'obstacle.
> En revanche n'appuie pas trop longtemps sur le bouton car c'est aussi la commande pour descendre du cheval.


Mais c'est complètement con.  :tired: 

Bon je testerais merci !

----------


## Herr Peter

Weekend passé sur *Bioshock Infinite*.

J'ai ainsi donc enfin touché à ce jeu qui me faisait de l’œil depuis sa sortie, et je dois dire que je ne suis pas déçu. Déjà cette direction artistique de très haute volée, ça met tout de suite dans le bain. J'ai beaucoup apprécié ce début calme avant de commencer les pétarades à proprement parler, et j'ai ainsi pu calmement savourer ce travail hallucinant réalisé sur Columbia. On pourrait presque sentir les confiseries tellement on s'y croirait. 
Par contre les PNJ sont pas mal clonés et ont trop peu de lignes de dialogues: on est au pays des citoyens-marionnettes  :;): 

La partie FPS du jeu est plus satisfaisante que je ne pensais, avec des armes bien pêchues et des pouvoirs qui ne sont pas prise de tête à utiliser (même si j'utilise quasiment que les même tout le temps). J'en viens à regretter que ce ne soit qu'un _FPS couloir_, tellement là un monde ouvert où l'on puisse se balader de quartier en quartier aurait été carrément génial, même si du coup le côté narratif du jeu en aurait pâti. 

Elisabeth n'est pas chiante comme le 99,9% de PNJ qui nous accompagne dans un shooter, et je trouve même que sa présence ajoute beaucoup au charme du jeu. Et puis elle dit jamais "allez, il faut y aller là, hop hop hop !". Je l'ai même une fois surprise en train de me dire de prendre mon temps pour bien visiter les lieux. On progresse.

J'ai sinon eu des problèmes d'ordre technique, comme un framerate qui chute méchamment quand je regarde une porte de près, sans explication logique.... Ou encore des dialogues de PNJ coupé en plein milieu sans raison apparente, ou alors quand il nous parle il ne faut surtout pas bouger.

----------


## Goji

> Mais c'est complètement con.
> Bon je testerais merci !


Le même bouton pour plusieurs commandes tu peux pas test, c'est Dark Souls qui l'a inventé.

----------


## schouffy

> Weekend passé sur *Bioshock Infinite*.


Tout a fait d'accord, la partie shoot est très réussie. D'ailleurs grâce à ça c'est de loin mon Bioshock préféré.

----------


## Zerger

> Le même bouton pour plusieurs commandes tu peux pas test, c'est Dark Souls qui l'a inventé.




Tu fais chier, j'avais reussi a oublier ce trauma  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Le même bouton pour plusieurs commandes tu peux pas test, c'est Dark Souls qui l'a inventé.


A la rigueur ça j'ai l'habitude, mais le même bouton quand c'est à fois celui qui te fait sauter et celui qui te fait descendre de cheval...

----------


## Nightwrath

J'essaye de continuer Dragon Age Inquisition mais il est pas passé loin du rebord de fenêtre.
L'histoire est tellement diluée dans 50h de farm en terrain ouvert que c'est plus ou moins impossible de s'impliquer.
Bon je suis pas si loin que ça d'avoir exploré la majorité des zones donc je vais boucler la fin et hop. 
Si le prochain Mass Effect est sur le même principe ça promet d'être un truc bien long et chiant.

----------


## Catel

> Le même bouton pour plusieurs commandes tu peux pas test, c'est Dark Souls qui l'a inventé.




 :;):

----------


## Shapa

*Styx:* Topé sur PS4 avec le PSN+. On sent que les mecs sont plein de bonnes intentions, mais qu'ils avaient 8€ dont la moitié en chèque vacances de budget. C'est sympa et mignon mais y'a plein de trucs qui font dire que ça aurait pu être vachement mieux. Outre le coté technique, les cinématiques en bois, l'histoire osef... Ils ont au moins eu la bonne idée de se concentrer sur le gameplay qui est pas mal, quelques bugs ici et là mais rien de bien méchant. Bref gratos dans le PSN+ ça passe. Dans les 5 balles je dirais faut y aller, mais plus faut être fan du genre.

----------


## ercete

Tiens je viens d'attaquer *DyingLight* ce weekend,
ma foi je le trouve plutôt rigolo pour le moment, j'ai pas joué à du survival zombie depuis un moment et le côté parkour me déplait pas...
Par contre je l'ai trouvé super simple pour le moment, je suis mort une seule fois et c'était la faute à la manette  ::ninja:: 

Les phases de nuit sont vraiment flippantes. Faut voir à la longue, c'est le genre de jeu qui sont capable de me lasser très vite pour peu que l'histoire flanche un peu, déjà que le scénario a pas l'air élaboré...

----------


## Checco

En parallèle selon mes humeurs: Hots ; Darknest Dungeon ; GTAV

----------


## Zerger

J'avance doucement dans *Stalker: SoC* et...ben désolé, mais pour l'instant, je trouve ça plutot mauvais  ::(: 

Je ne sais pas si c'est "l'effet Chernobyl", mais tout est étrange dans ce jeu !
La précision des armes est tellement hallucinante que j'ai fini par me dire que l'on doit incarner Gilbet Montagné, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait rater un mec avec un pompe en étant à un mètre de lui dans son dos  ::O: 
Les ennemis eux n'ont pas ce problème, ils vous voient à travers les buissons denses et arrivent même à vous shooter à travers murs et piliers.
L'exploration du monde vient parfois vous sanctionner en vous attribuant une radiation grave sans même vous prévenir avec des petits grésillements.
Et si vous avez survécu à tout ça, la maniabilité vient vous achever avec une touche pour s'accrouprir, une seconde touche pour s'accroupir encore plus et une dernière pour pencher la tête. Les mecs ont réinventé Twister mais pour les doigts ! Même dans Starcraft, je n'ai jamais eu à faire une telle gymnastique

Ah et j'oubliais les ennemis qui trichent et qui vous canardent juste après un rechargement rapide, alors que vous aviez sauvegardé dans un endroit safe et en étant furtif

Et bon sang, ca leur coutait quoi d'implémenter une touche de repos pour passer les nuits et ne pas a avoir à avancer dans le noir absolu pendant 2 heures IRL  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Les premières armes sont pas précises ouais, mais après ça s'arrange.
Le sac de couchage c'est dans call of pripyat  ::): 
Je me souvenais pas que les ennemis étaient cheatés.. ça fait un bail faut dire.

Ce jeu est parfait tu es d'une mauvaise foi  ::ninja::

----------


## Az'

Y'a pas de sacs dans CoP, mais on peut dormir dans les camps. Les balles traversent certains matériaux, genre les planches. L'IA peut en profiter, mais toi aussi.

T'es mauvais c'est tout
Le gameplay est parfait.
L'exploration aussi.
*GOTY all years*

----------


## Zerger

> Les premières armes sont pas précises ouais, mais après ça s'arrange.
> Le sac de couchage c'est dans call of pripyat 
> Je me souvenais pas que les ennemis étaient cheatés.. ça fait un bail faut dire.
> 
> Ce jeu est parfait tu es d'une mauvaise foi


Je viens d'arriver au bar et j'ai claqué toute ma tune dans le fusil à lunette, je croise les doigts  ::ninja:: 

On fait comment pour dormir dans les camps ?

----------


## Herr Peter

Dans SoC vanilla, on ne peut pas dormir. C'est pourquoi je te recommanderais l'excellent mod Complete, qui ajoute un sac de couchage + un tas de truc chouettes.

----------


## Momock

> J'avance doucement dans *Stalker: SoC* et...ben désolé, mais pour l'instant, je trouve ça plutot mauvais 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est "l'effet Chernobyl", mais tout est étrange dans ce jeu !
> La précision des armes est tellement hallucinante que j'ai fini par me dire que l'on doit incarner Gilbet Montagné, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait rater un mec avec un pompe en étant à un mètre de lui dans son dos 
> Les ennemis eux n'ont pas ce problème, ils vous voient à travers les buissons denses et arrivent même à vous shooter à travers murs et piliers.
> L'exploration du monde vient parfois vous sanctionner en vous attribuant une radiation grave sans même vous prévenir avec des petits grésillements.
> Et si vous avez survécu à tout ça, la maniabilité vient vous achever avec une touche pour s'accrouprir, une seconde touche pour s'accroupir encore plus et une dernière pour pencher la tête. Les mecs ont réinventé Twister mais pour les doigts ! Même dans Starcraft, je n'ai jamais eu à faire une telle gymnastique
> 
> Ah et j'oubliais les ennemis qui trichent et qui vous canardent juste après un rechargement rapide, alors que vous aviez sauvegardé dans un endroit safe et en étant furtif
> ...


Le "à travers murs et piliers" m'a l'air assez exagéré. Rien à redire pour le reste (à ajouter plutôt, notament le respawn incessant des ennemis)

Le jeu le plus surestimé de ces 20 dernières années.

----------


## Az'

> Dans SoC vanilla, on ne peut pas dormir. C'est pourquoi je te recommanderais l'excellent mod *Complete*, qui ajoute un sac de couchage + un tas de truc chouettes.


Non.

----------


## znokiss

> Dans SoC vanilla, on ne peut pas dormir. C'est pourquoi je te recommanderais l'excellent mod Complete, qui ajoute un sac de couchage + un tas de truc chouettes.


NON ! Complete c'est de la merde. 
C'est 4chan qui le dit ici . et moi qui le dit par là.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et bon sang, ca leur coutait quoi d'implémenter une touche de repos pour passer les nuits et ne pas a avoir à avancer dans le noir absolu pendant 2 heures IRL


As-tu installé des mods ? Si oui, lesquels ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> La précision des armes est tellement hallucinante que j'ai fini par me dire que l'on doit incarner Gilbet Montagné, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait rater un mec avec un pompe en étant à un mètre de lui dans son dos  Les ennemis eux n'ont pas ce problème, ils vous voient à travers les buissons denses et arrivent même à vous shooter à travers murs et piliers.


C'est complètement faux. Les armes sont efficaces de cinquante à cent mètres et en dehors des toutes premières elles sont relativement précises, le seul facteur handicapant c'est que la dispersion grimpe généralement en flèche lors des tirs en rafales ou lorsque le joueur ne peut pas s'empêcher de gigoter mais si tu rate un tir c'est que tu est mauvais. Quand aux ennemis ils ont exactement les même facteurs de vision que toi et ils peuvent te tirer dessus à travers certaines surfaces sur la base de deux facteurs:

- Ils t'avaient repérés avant et sont donc déjà en mode combat.
- Tu génère suffisamment de bruit pour qu'ils puissent estimer ta position.
- La surface qui vous sépare est suffisamment "légère" pour que leur fonction "transparency_threshold" leur autorise à tirer au à travers.

En l’occurrence ils peuvent donc essayer des tirs à l'aveugle à travers des surfaces comme une porte en bois ou un buisson si ils savent que tu es dans les parages et que tu es assez bruyant pour révéler ta position mais dans le cas contraire ça ne peut virtuellement pas arriver, et tu peux également tirer à travers ces surfaces pour les mêmes résultat donc tu part toujours sur un pied d'égalité avec les PNJ.




> L'exploration du monde vient parfois vous  sanctionner en vous attribuant une radiation grave sans même vous  prévenir avec des petits grésillements.


C'est encore une fois faux. Les radiations t'empoisonnent progressivement lorsque tu reste trop longtemps près d'une anomalie ou lorsque tu te trouve dans une poche et dans les deux tu aura un avertissement sonore de plus en plus bruyant selon l'intensité des radiations et ton écran réagira également en conséquence. Donc toutes les radiations du jeu peuvent être anticipées et évitées.




> Et si vous avez survécu à tout ça, la maniabilité  vient vous achever avec une touche pour s'accrouprir, une seconde touche  pour s'accroupir encore plus et une dernière pour pencher la tête. Les  mecs ont réinventé Twister mais pour les doigts ! Même dans Starcraft,  je n'ai jamais eu à faire une telle gymnastique


Heu... Bienvenu dans le monde des FPS ? J'ai souvent vu des joueurs se plaindre de l'absence de la possibilité de se pencher dans un jeu mais jamais le contraire. Globalement la maniabilité de STALKER est très simple parce que le joueur peut se déplacer relativement vite et n'a pas une grande inertie à gérer. C'est d'ailleurs très utile pour les speedrun.




> Ah et j'oubliais les ennemis qui trichent et qui  vous canardent juste après un rechargement rapide, alors que vous aviez  sauvegardé dans un endroit safe et en étant furtif


Tu utilise un mod ? Ce que tu décris là c'est un bug qui a disparu avec le premier patch et il est donc impossible que tu l'ait sur une version à jour du jeu.




> Et bon sang, ca leur coutait quoi d'implémenter  une touche de repos pour passer les nuits et ne pas a avoir à avancer  dans le noir absolu pendant 2 heures IRL


C'est le principe du jeu de te forcer à t'adapter aux nouvelles situation et la possibilité de se reposer n'aurait pas été pertinente puisqu'elle aurait laissée aux joueurs la possibilité d'éviter toute situation stressante. Call of Pripyat qui tient plus du jeu d'enquête où chaque expédition doit être préparée permet de se reposer dans les zones sures, mais Shadow of Tchernobyl est avant tout conçu comme un Survival Horror et tu dois donc avoir en tête qu'à la tombée de la nuit le jeu deviens beaucoup plus dur et qu'il faudra t'adapter.




> Rien à redire pour le reste (à ajouter plutôt, notament le respawn incessant des ennemis)


Tu raconte n'importe-quoi. Le seul problème de respawn intempestif du jeu intervenait à la décharge avec des pseudo-chiens qui sortaient soudainement de nulle part à cause d'une erreur de script, mais ce problème il a été réglé avec le patch 1.0003. 

Du reste Il n'y a pas de respawn sous ton nez ou sur la carte dans laquelle tu te trouve: 80% des créatures et PNJ existent dès le début de la partie et sont placé à un endroit donné ou aléatoire de la carte avant de se déplacer de niveaux en niveaux au fur et à mesure. Il reste que certaines meutes de créatures peuvent réapparaitre à certains endroits après plusieurs heures de jeu et sous un certain nombres de conditions mais c'est très rare et ça ne peut pas arriver dans un niveau où le joueur se trouve.

----------


## Zerger

> Le "à travers murs et piliers" m'a l'air assez exagéré. Rien à redire pour le reste (à ajouter plutôt, notament le respawn incessant des ennemis)
> 
> Le jeu le plus surestimé de ces 20 dernières années.


Colonnes en pierre et portails en metal au moins.

C'est pas l'histoire du dodo impossible ou non qui me pause souci mais vraiment le fait de vider des chargeurs à 3 metres des ennemis sans les toucher (et je vous assure que je m'allonge a chaque fois pour mieux viser). On dirait les tous premiers combats dans Morrowind mais avec des flingues.

Et sinon, je joue juste avec le Starter Pack SoC

----------


## schouffy

znokiss et Clear_Strelok qui avez l'air callés, vous recommandez quel(s) mod(s) pour un run en 2015 ?
redux, starter pack, amk, autumn aurora, ...? Y'a un moment znokiss recommandait ça c'est toujours valable aujoud'hui ?

----------


## Zerger

> si tu rate un tir c'est que tu est mauvais.


J'étais dans son dos. A un metre de lui. Accroupi. Avec un fusil  :Emo:  Il a même pas bronché

Pour les radiations, je t'assure que parfois je me prend des claques avant que ca grésille (par exemple en voulant escalader les collines à cote des bandits de la décharge)

Pour la maniabilité, je reproche le fait d'avoir d'office deux doigts de pris pour s'accroupir, à la longue c'est relou

EDIT: Je peste une derniere fois sur le doublage qui te laisse 80% des repliques en russe ou ukrainien, et qui me donne l'impression d'etre sur un serveur de Dota 2 et j'arrete  ::P:

----------


## Az'

> znokiss et Clear_Strelok qui avez l'air callés, vous recommandez quel(s) mod(s) pour un run en 2015 ?
> redux, starter pack, amk, autumn aurora, ...? Y'a un moment znokiss recommandait ça c'est toujours valable aujoud'hui ?


J'ai fait une run en Mars sur Autumn Aurora et c'était merveilleux. Par contre à partir du dernier "tiers" du jeu (grosso merdo l'assaut du Brain Scorcher), la distribution des armes s'est retrouvée un peu bizarre (disparition quasi-totale des armes occidentales même parmi les troupes du Monolith) et la difficulté parfois malhonnête, alors que j'ai jamais pleuré en mode Maitre auparavant  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Colonnes en pierre et portails en metal au moins.
> 
> C'est pas l'histoire du dodo impossible ou non qui me pause souci mais vraiment le fait de vider des chargeurs à 3 metres des ennemis sans les toucher (et je vous assure que je m'allonge a chaque fois pour mieux viser). On dirait les tous premiers combats dans Morrowind mais avec des flingues.
> 
> Et sinon, je joue juste avec le Starter Pack SoC


Ouais j'avais eu le même constat. T'as la cible sur le mec, tu tires un coup, ça touche l'arbre.

Ok  :^_^:

----------


## Nightwrath

Y'a pas de mods pour rendre le jeu bon sinon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En ce moment, je suis full online sur ma liste de jeux :

*Rocket League*
Rien à rajouter, c'est une tuerie absolue, un régal de gameplay, de skill, de bol et de rage concentré.

*Heroes of the Storm
*J'approche des 300h sur le jeu, et je découvre toujours des petits trucs, des compos de persos, des stratégies, de la bonne ambiance avec les canards sur mumble (obligatoire pour profiter du jeu)

*Star Wars The Old Republic
*Bon alors la c'est du multi, mais j'y joue uniquement pour l'ambiance et le scénario. Avec l'abonnement, ca permet de faire uniquement la quête de classe (qui est un modèle, vraiment fan). Un des meilleurs jeux sur la licence Star Wars. C'est blindé de détails, de clins d'oeil, les musiques, les sons.....

----------


## znokiss

> Y'a pas de mods pour rendre le jeu bon sinon ?


A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de mods pour améliorer le skill.

----------


## Canard WC

Je me suis remis sur *Morrowind*, le jeu auquel j'ai du le plus jouer de toute ma carrière de gamer.
Quelle claque ce fût à sa sortie en 2002 !
 ::wub:: 
J'ai juste installé un minimum de mods, dont l'incontournable MGE pour pouvoir jouer dans une résolution supportable,; et un petit pack de textures.
Sans oublier ma Balcony House à Balmora, histoire de stocker le matos, et d'aller pioncer tranquillement entre deux quêtes ! Et les panneaux indicateurs écrits dans une langue que je sais lire !
Tout est exceptionnel dans ce jeu : la scénario, le gameplay, la direction artistique, le lore, la musique !
Pour tout dire je l'ai 3 fois en boite dans 3 éditions différentes (le jeu de base à sa sortie (+ les deux extensions unitairement), la version Goty compléte, et le coffret collector noir sorti plus tard), et je viens de le racheter en démat sur Steam à 6 € ! 
Oblivion, et Skyrim sont aussi excellents, mais le gameplay a été sacrifié à l'autel de la simplicité (cf. les marqueurs de quêtes)  ::|:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Je me suis remis sur *Morrowind*, le jeu auquel j'ai du le plus jouer de toute ma carrière de gamer.
> Quelle claque ce fût à sa sortie en 2002 !
> 
> J'ai juste installé un minimum de mods, dont l'incontournable MGE pour pouvoir jouer dans une résolution supportable,; et un petit pack de textures.
> Sans oublier ma Balcony House à Balmora, histoire de stocker le matos, et d'aller pioncer tranquillement entre deux quêtes ! Et les panneaux indicateurs écrits dans une langue que je sais lire !
> Tout est exceptionnel dans ce jeu : la scénario, le gameplay, la direction artistique, le lore, la musique !
> Pour tout dire je l'ai 3 fois en boite dans 3 éditions différentes (le jeu de base à sa sortie (+ les deux extensions unitairement), la version Goty compléte, et le coffret collector noir sorti plus tard), et je viens de le racheter en démat sur Steam à 6 € ! 
> Oblivion, et Skyrim sont aussi excellents, mais le gameplay a été sacrifié à l'autel de la simplicité (cf. les marqueurs de quêtes)


Morrowind  ::wub:: 

Cette émerveillement à chaque découverte de bled. Essaie le mod qui refait complètement Vivec ! Hyper stable et beaucoup plus sympa que l'original !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de mods pour améliorer le skill.



Si si mais après les gens disent que tu triches  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Canard WC

> Morrowind 
> 
> Cette émerveillement à chaque découverte de bled. Essaie le mod qui refait complètement Vivec ! Hyper stable et beaucoup plus sympa que l'original !


Je vais aller chercher ce petit mod qui pourrait m'intéresser effectivement.
Vivec, cette ville est un enfer pour moi ! Je m'y perds toujours autant !
 ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'avance doucement dans *Stalker: SoC* et...ben désolé, mais pour l'instant, je trouve ça plutot mauvais 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est "l'effet Chernobyl", mais tout est étrange dans ce jeu !
> La précision des armes est tellement hallucinante que j'ai fini par me dire que l'on doit incarner Gilbet Montagné, je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait rater un mec avec un pompe en étant à un mètre de lui dans son dos 
> Les ennemis eux n'ont pas ce problème, ils vous voient à travers les buissons denses et arrivent même à vous shooter à travers murs et piliers.
> L'exploration du monde vient parfois vous sanctionner en vous attribuant une radiation grave sans même vous prévenir avec des petits grésillements.
> Et si vous avez survécu à tout ça, la maniabilité vient vous achever avec une touche pour s'accrouprir, une seconde touche pour s'accroupir encore plus et une dernière pour pencher la tête. Les mecs ont réinventé Twister mais pour les doigts ! Même dans Starcraft, je n'ai jamais eu à faire une telle gymnastique
> 
> Ah et j'oubliais les ennemis qui trichent et qui vous canardent juste après un rechargement rapide, alors que vous aviez sauvegardé dans un endroit safe et en étant furtif
> ...



Je crois que ce qui me laisse le plus sur le cul c'est ça




> avec une touche pour s'accrouprir, une seconde touche pour s'accroupir encore plus et une dernière pour pencher la tête. Les mecs ont réinventé Twister mais pour les doigts


3 touches pour 3 fonctions différentes, OH MY GOD.
Non sérieusement...Sans déconner je ...Mais merde quoi...

Pour le reste mouais...Les ennemis qui voient à travers les buissons sont une plaie, c'est vrai, (ils ne voient pas à travers les murs par contre MAIS peuvent voir à travers les trous dans les palissades, par exemple)., et  les premières armes ne sont pas très précises mais pas au point de rater avec un fusil à pompe à 1 mètre, quand même...
Et la radioactivité idem, en général y'a les grésillements du geiger ou autre indice pour déterminer si y'a risque ou pas...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du reste Il n'y a pas de respawn sous ton nez ou sur la carte dans laquelle tu te trouve: 80% des créatures et PNJ existent dès le début de la partie et sont placé à un endroit donné ou aléatoire de la carte avant de se déplacer de niveaux en niveaux au fur et à mesure. Il reste que certaines meutes de créatures peuvent réapparaitre à certains endroits après plusieurs heures de jeu et sous un certain nombres de conditions mais c'est très rare et ça ne peut pas arriver dans un niveau où le joueur se trouve.


Il parle peut être de Clear Sky, avec les repsawns de factions y'avait des trucs effectivement chelous. Y'a aussi certains mods qui filent un respawn abusé, me souviens plus du nom mais ça faisait apparaître des ennemis sous le nez du joueur (bon ok à cent mètres...) par moment...

----------


## alucard le mordant

> J'avance doucement dans *Stalker: SoC* et...ben désolé, mais pour l'instant, je trouve ça plutot mauvais


*
Stalker: CoC* améliore un peu ce ressenti en offrant dès le début une mitraillette au joueur (par contre qu'est ce que ça bug, j'ai changé de PC récemment et le jeu continue à ramer sur une config qui fait tourner à peu prêt n'importe quel AAA récent en high).
Je trouve que le jeu se prend bien en main mais qu'il adopte plein d'éléments de gameplay qu'il aurait du laisser aux RPG. Les statistiques des armes qui mènent à des situations ridicules (avec des ennemis sac à PVs qui ne meurent pas une fois flingués à bout portant), l'insistance sur le loot qui donne l'impression d'être dans Diablo (on passe son temps à farmer les possessions des ennemis)...au final le jeu est décevant non pas parce qu'il est entièrement raté mais parce que certains choix de gameplay viennent gâcher ce qui aurait pu être un jeu extraordinaire.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai vraiment pas l'impression d'avoir joué au même jeu que vous.
Les stats des armes sont hyper importantes (sauf dans Clear Sky je crois, où elles sont complètement pétées). Le skill et l'équipement ont tous deux une importance primordiale dans chaque situation.
C'est un des rares jeux où le loot ne m'a pas fait chier car j'avais vraiment l'impression que ça contribuait à ma survie. Pas comme Skyrim ou Fallout où on finit avec des mods qui autoloot la thune et les soins, car tout le monde trimballe les mêmes équipements osef.
A part les crash, le jeu tournait nickel sur mon portable avec une nvidia 330M (en vanilla par contre).

----------


## Sylvine

Moi je me souviens d'avoir très rapidement fait la mule à ramener des tonnes de merde aux marchants, comme dans tous les RPG.

----------


## Zerger

Faut m'expliquer en quoi le skill est important dans Stalker, la dispersion des tirs est vraiment trop éxagérée pour parler de skill. Savoir viser la tête n'a aucune incidence dans ce jeu.
Bon la, avec le fusil à lunette, ca va un peu mieux mais même en étant accroupi et en tirant au coup par coup, j'ai beau mettre le petit point rouge sur la tete d'un mec (c'est bien ca qu'il faut faire?), ca part souvent à côté sans être à une distance folle.
On passe du pistolet à bouchon à la carabine de fête foraine en gros  ::P: 

Sinon le reste du jeu commence à etre sympa et je compte bien aller au bout, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont voulu rendre les armes tellement réalistes qu'au final, elles ne sont pas plaisantes à jouer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi je me souviens d'avoir très rapidement fait la mule à ramener des tonnes de merde aux marchants, comme dans tous les RPG.


Des tonnes, des tonnes...Vu la limite de poids ça restait limité, genre 2-3 armes / 1 armure  (ça dépend aussi de ton équipement "standard"). 
Faut bien gagner sa croûte  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon le reste du jeu commence à etre sympa et je compte bien aller au bout, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont voulu rendre les armes tellement réalistes qu'au final, elles ne sont pas plaisantes à jouer.


Bof ça va. Le début aussi m'a refroidi sur le premier Stalker, mais une fois que t'as pigé qu'on s'approche plus d'une simu (toutes proportions gardées, c'est pas ARMA non plus) que du shoot lambda bah t'apprends à gérer. Bon ok faut aussi choper rapidement de meilleurs flingues que le pistolet de merde du départ  ::ninja::  Et ne pas se cacher derrière les buissons  ::ninja:: 
T'aurais sans doute mieux fait de prendre Call Of Pripyat  pour te lancer, le début est un peu moins rude. Ce serait dommage que SoC te dégoûte d'essayer le plus abouti de la série.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon le reste du jeu commence à etre sympa et je compte bien aller au bout, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont voulu rendre les armes tellement réalistes qu'au final, elles ne sont pas plaisantes à jouer.


Non, c'est plus la composante RPG qui a l'ai de te gêner.

Si tu fais des armes réalistes, les différences entre les armes de merde et celles de haut niveau seraient nettement moins perceptibles.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Multi-quotes en approche !




> Les statistiques des armes qui mènent à  des situations ridicules (avec des ennemis sac à PVs qui ne meurent pas  une fois flingués à bout portant)


C'est vraiment fou de voir à quel point cet argument reviens constamment avec ce jeu alors que c'est complètement faux. Comme je l'ai expliqué ici les ennemis dans STALKER ne sont pas des sacs à PV, ils ont exactement les mêmes statistiques que le joueur et tant que tu tire là où il faut ils meurent très vite. Quand aux armes elles ont des statistiques qui en dehors de la portée efficace (De 150 mètres grande maximum) sont réalistes et elles font toutes de gros dégâts.

Pour rappel, voici ce que disait Dr loser de Nofrag disait à la sortie du jeu:




> Dans tous les cas, *les réactions imprévisibles de vos adversaires et leur puissance de feu contribuent à alimenter la tension et l'impression d'insécurité lors des affrontements. Les armes étant précises et meurtrières, vous ne pouvez vous fier qu'à vos réflexes et à votre intelligence pour vous en sortir*.


Mais au delà des impressions des uns et des êtres il suffit d'étudier les fichiers de configuration pour constater que la légende des armes en carton n'existe que dans la tête des joueurs.




> Non, c'est plus la composante RPG qui a l'ai de te gêner.
> Si tu fais des armes réalistes, les différences entre les armes de merde  et celles de haut niveau seraient nettement moins perceptibles.


Il n'y a pas de composante RPG dans les armes du premier. (C'est le cas dans Clear Sky en revanche et c'était un très gros problème) Si les joueurs ressentent une telle différence d'efficacité entre le début et le milieu du jeu c'est parce que dès les premiers fusils d'assaut ils peuvent commencer à tirer en full auto et obtenir de bons résultats alors que les premières armes requièrent de viser bien et calmement mais toutes les armes sont potentiellement efficaces.

Et pour ta remarque sur l'effet mule tu peux le faire en théorie mais ça ne sert strictement à rien et c'est découragé par le système d'inventaire et d'encombrement qui te fais t’essouffler rapidement si tu dépasse les 50 kilos d'équipement pour justement éviter que les joueurs abusent du loot. 




> Bon ok faut aussi choper rapidement de meilleurs flingues que le pistolet de merde du départ


Pour vérifier certains points soulevés par l'ami Zerger j'ai réinstallé le premier et j'ai terminé la première carte en Maitre avec le pistolet de base et un fusil à canon scié que j'ai utilisé deux fois quand je commençais à avoir du mal avec la dizaine de militaires gardant le pont effondré. J'ai raté plusieurs fois lorsque je me mettais à tirer trop vite mais c'est tout. Et c'est pas parce que je suis particulièrement doué (J'étais une catastrophe ambulante la première fois, probablement bien pire que Zerger)




> Savoir viser la tête n'a aucune incidence dans ce jeu.


Même avec le pistolet de base tu peux tuer n'importe quel ennemi de la première moitié du jeu en un coup et dans la seconde moitié presque tous les fusils d'assaut permettent d'allumer tout ennemi humain avec un seul tir. Par contre il faut savoir viser et prendre en compte la balistique et la prise en main des armes.




> Colonnes en pierre et portails en metal au moins.


Impossible. Le béton et le metal ont une valeur de pénétration égale à 0 donc aucune balle ne peut passer à travers. Par contre certains portails en métal sont assez hauts pour dévoiler une partie de tes jambes sur lesquelles les ennemis se feront une joie de tirer tout comme tu le ferais.




> EDIT: Je peste une derniere fois sur le doublage qui te laisse 80% des repliques en russe ou ukrainien, et qui me donne l'impression d'etre sur un serveur de Dota 2 et j'arrete


Tous les dialogues importants et secondaires sont doublés en Français. Les blagues racontées autour des feux de camps et les dialogues de combat sont par contre en Ukrainien. (Et c'est tant mieux, les dialogues de combats traduits étaient une catastrophe dans Clear Sky)




> JPour les radiations, je t'assure que parfois je me prend des claques avant que ca grésille (par exemple en voulant escalader les collines à cote des bandits de la décharge)


Je remet encore une fois en question le mod que tu utilise parce que toutes les poches de radiations du jeu peuvent être anticipées au moins dans les derniers mètres.

----------


## Zerger

> T'aurais sans doute mieux fait de prendre Call Of Pripyat  pour te lancer, le début est un peu moins rude. Ce serait dommage que SoC te dégoûte d'essayer le plus abouti de la série.


Je m'étais acheté le pack avec les 3 jeux pendant les soldes Steam, donc je jouerai aux trois  :;): 
Va falloir que je m'habitue au côté simu si j'ai bien compris, je dois tirer de trop loin ou vouloir aller trop vite,... ou retourner chez Aflelou  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

A 11:45, va pas me dire que c'est un comportement réaliste pour une arme, le mec loupe une cible à moins de 5 mètres et le bandit avale les balles comme des dragées.

----------


## schouffy

Bah il a tiré n'importe comment.
Et Stalker ça se joue sans viseur toute façon ! Pour l'immersion, et pour pas essayer de viser au pixel près...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> A 11:45, va pas me dire que c'est un comportement réaliste pour une arme, le mec loupe une cible à moins de 5 mètres et le bandit avale les balles comme des dragées.


Le mec loupe sa cible parce qu'il joue n'importe comment.  :^_^: 

Regarde au ralenti: Il a vidé son chargeur dans le vide parce qu'il tirait à la hanche sans arriver à aligner son viseur sur l'ennemi. Il n'y a qu'un tir qui a traversé le bras du bandit et activé son animation d'étourdissement, par contre les deux tirs suivants n'ont pas été enregistrés du tout, ce qui est un vieux bug qui avait disparu avec le troisième patch et ça étonnement donc de le retrouver dans une vidéo qui n'est pas trop ancienne. 

Du coup je le soupçonne d'utiliser un mod surtout vu le recul délirant du fusil à canon scié dans sa vidéo, et il faut noter qu'il utilise l'arme la plus faible du jeu qui est un pistolet qui a réellement été conçu pour être utilisé exclusivement pour des tirs précis et silencieux à courte portée. Mais même avec ces facteurs tu vois bien que quand il vise à peu près correctement c'est one shot comme à 1:55.

Je vais re-télécharger le jeu et faire une vidéo tiens.

----------


## Sylvine

Comment ça il vise n'importe comment ? Le mec est au milieu du réticule qui devient même rouge pour confirmer.
Un tir à cette distance c'est impossible à louper.

Le mec ne précise pas avoir installé de mod, donc je présume qu'il en a pas, et il a la version 1.0005.

Faut arrêter la mauvaise foi, je veux bien croire que ça soit un bug, mais si c'en est pas un, non, c'est pas un comportement réaliste d'arme.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Le bug de l'animation qui annule les dégâts est bien connu mais il devrait pas exister dans les dernières versions du jeu et le bandit se retrouve au milieu du réticule mais pas quand le mec de la vidéo tire, regarde au ralenti ou en pausant plusieurs fois et tu verra bien qu'il tire clairement à coté sauf pour les trois derniers qui touchent bel et bien leur cible.

----------


## Sylvine

Je parle bien des 3 derniers tirs, je sais pas comment tu vois qu'ils touchent, je vois aucun retour, le mec bronche pas.
Et si elles touchent, 3 balles de 9mm dans la tête ou au moins le haut du torse, plus ce qu'il s'est déjà pris avant et le mec qui est encore debout, je sais pas trop dans quelle dimension c'est réaliste.

----------


## schouffy

On dirait que les 3 derniers touchent pas (ou juste le premier des trois) mais le mec enchaîne trop de tirs (6) donc la dispersion (qui est dégueu sur le flingue de base) fait peut-être que les tirs passent à côté.
Autour de ce passage, on voit bien que quand le mec prends son temps ou a du bol et headshot les mecs ils sont direct morts.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je parle bien des 3 derniers tirs, je sais pas comment tu vois qu'ils touchent, je vois aucun retour, le mec bronche pas.


Le premier des trois tirs réussis traverse soit le bras sois l'épaule du bandit qui s'apprêtait à utiliser son canon scié et ça déclenche son animation de choc, mais ensuite le mec de la vidéo tire de nouveau à coté deux ou trois fois avant de tirer ses deux dernières balles en pleine tête. Là où je dit que c'est un bug c'est que ces deux derniers tirs ne sont même pas enregistrés, (Pas de sang) si ça avait été le cas le bandit serait mort du premier coup, il y aucun PNJ de la première moitié du jeu qui est assez résistant pour survivre à un headshot.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba après si y'a des bug récurrents comme ça dans quasiment la dernière version en date, faut pas s’étonner si les gens trouvent que les flingues touchent pas.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha les débats d'experts pour savoir qui a le plus raison que l'autre, ça me manquait depuis Alien Insolation  :^_^:  Entre Sylvine qui analyse des vidéos (d'un mec qui joue comme une tanche) frame par frame et Strelok qui veut carrément réinstaller le jeu, capturer une vidéo et la mettre en ligne pour appuyer son argument... magique  ::lol:: 


Le mec joue clairement comme une quiche, il utilise son flingue comme une mitraillette, sauf que le flingue du début a une dispersion de merde exagérément pourrie. Lancez le jeu, mettez-vous à 4m d'un mur comme le mec de la vidéo face à son ennemi et tirez, les impacts tiennent facile dans un cercle de 50cm. Zerger a bien relevé ce point et mon post sur le skill c'était un taunt gratuit, une blague. N'importe quelle arme en dehors de ce flingue du début "règle" si je puis dire le problème. 

Perso, je m'en branle un peu que ce ne soit pas réaliste comme ARMA. Le jeu est tellement jouissif par ailleurs que je lui pardonne ces quelques défauts. Ceux qui y jouent comme à un RPG se plantent : tout ramasser et tout trimballer pour tout revendre, c'est pas l'idée et c'est d'ailleurs ultra pénible à faire. Comme le souligne schouffy, faut ramasser ce qui est nécessaire, bien souvent les kits de soin et les chargeurs (voire en plus les balles restantes dans les armes si on mis des mods de bourrin). 
Maintenant, je comprends que certains n'accrochent pas, et je ne vais écharper personne pour ça. 
Mais continuez, c'est plutôt marrant.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah mais tu casses l'ambiance zno, il fallait au contraire en remettre une couche pour escalater plus quickly !

----------


## Sylvine

> Perso, je m'en branle un peu que ce ne soit pas réaliste comme ARMA.


Ah mais je m'en branle aussi, par contre quand on vient m'affirmer que non je tique un peu quoi.

Et mon analyse à consisté à prendre littéralement le premier combat de la première vidéo du jeu non moddé que Youtube me proposait.
Parce qu'en réalité ça fait ultra longtemps que j'ai pas joué à Stalker, mais j'étais quasiment sûr que le premiers flingue étaient effectivement exagérément pourri, donc je voulais vérifier pour voir si c'est mes souvenirs qui avaient déformé la réalité.

----------


## MemoryCard

Par contre il faut éviter de commencer la série par COP. Les dev' ont voulu insister sur le coté RPG mais n'en n'ont retenu que les aspects les plus relou : quêtes dans tous les sens "fais ci, fais ça... ", dialogues interminables avec des PNJ sans intérêts, mise en avant des stats et du loot...
Je préfère de loin l'aspect plus brut du premier épisode.

----------


## Koma

Moi je trouve ça trop beau les mecs qui arrivent à en analyser une vidéo frame par frame pour vérifier leurs propos.

Ils méritent leurs titres d'experts et ça fait de belles discussions technico-branlo-joutesques.

C'est beau et je vous aime les mecs.

Et du coup je rigole bien à chaque fois que je vois un mec sortir de la merde sur des FPS et se faire déboîter par Strelok, Sylvine ou un autre.

Sauf évidemment quand ça me tombe sur la gueule.

----------


## Pluton

Stalker c'est une balistique pas forcément réaliste mais qui se comprends, puis s'apprivoise et s'apprend puis t'offre un plaisir presque honteux aux headshots à 180M.
Et oui, comme Clear_strelok j'ai mis les mains dans le cambouis et quand tu tweak les configs d'armes tu réalises que c'est un excellent boulot de base.

Et que des mods foutent tous la précision au max et que le jeu en devient vraiment moins fun.

Après le premier opus c'est juste les meilleurs maps jamais réalisées dans un FPS, avec une ambiance de ouf malade, un moteur qui tient la route encore aujourd'hui et un gameplay soigneusement niché entre simu et plaisir.
Y'a juste le réticule et l'interface à virer pour une immersion du tonnerre.

----------


## znokiss

> Stalker c'est une balistique pas forcément réaliste mais qui se comprends, puis s'apprivoise et s'apprend puis t'offre un plaisir presque honteux aux headshots à 180M.


C'est tellement ça  ::wub:: 
Le plaisir quand tu fous une belle lunette et un silencieux sur ce fidèle SiG 5500 qui t'accompagne depuis 8 jours...


> Y'a juste le réticule et l'interface à virer pour une immersion du tonnerre.


Si vraiment tu veux du tonnerre, le Weather Overhaul est vraiment pas mal (et les autres mods du Beginners Pack en fait)

Et je rejoins ce qui se dit au dessus concernant le côté Fedex de Call of Prypiat, renforcé par le fait que la map est (en gros) un gros carré. C'est beaucoup moins prononcé avec SoC et sa fuite vers le centre.

----------


## Zerger

> Stalker c'est une balistique pas forcément réaliste mais qui se comprends, puis s'apprivoise et s'apprend puis t'offre un plaisir presque honteux aux headshots à 180M.


En attendant, un court extrait de ce que j'endure  :tired: 

http://webm.land/media/Avqn.webm

----------


## znokiss

J'y pense : peut-être peux-tu essayer de chopper des lunettes de vision nocture. Me semble qu'il y en a à Yantar.

----------


## Flad

En ce moment je progresse bien dans *South Park : The Stick of Truth*.
Et notamment hier soir, j'ai peu joué mais un des meilleurs passage du jeu pour l'instant : les gnomes voleurs de slip !
L'affrontement sur la commode de la chambre des parents qui sont en train de s'emboiter comme des petites cuillères "vas y traite moi de salope !" "Je viens de le faire sale pute !" et l'apothéose : le combat contre le sorcier gnome sur le lit des parents toujours en pleine action.
Du fun en barre comme on disait à une époque lointaine :D

----------


## Larry Coche

::o: 
Ca a l'air chouette ce jeu!!!!
Je vais me laisser tenter je crois.

----------


## Zerger

Pour le coup, le jeu reste tres fidele a l'esprit South Park avec pas mal de scenes memorables en effet. J'aurais quand meme aime un aspect RPG plus etoffe mais ouais, si tu es fan, tu dois y jouer !

----------


## Flad

> Ca a l'air chouette ce jeu!!!!
> Je vais me laisser tenter je crois.


Et jt'ai pas parlé des zombis nazis !

----------


## Haraban

Je joue à *Wasteland 2* :

J'ai été vraiment très agréablement surpris par ce jeu. il faisait partie de ma triplette de RPG que j'attendais à mort avec Pillars et Divinity et j'ai été déçu par chacun d'entre eux, sauf par lui.
Les combats me plaisent beaucoup, la gestion eau/munitions, la belle pléthore de compétences diverses et l'écriture un peu caustique m'ont carrément accroché.
Par contre là j'ai un coup d'arrêt dans le camps des nomades du rail et leurs alentours. Rien dans cette section du jeu ne m’intéresse et j'ai bien du mal à persévérer : les clans d'indiens, la querelle, le chemin de fer... que des problématiques et des ethnies qui me laissent complètement froid. Surtout que c'est la plus grande zone que j'ai exploré jusque là et qu'il semble y avoir moyen d'y passer une belle chiée de temps.
J'hésite à régler ça en butant tout le monde...

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre là j'ai un coup d'arrêt dans le camps des nomades du rail et leurs alentours. Rien dans cette section du jeu ne m’intéresse et j'ai bien du mal à persévérer : les clans d'indiens, la querelle, le chemin de fer... que des problématiques et des ethnies qui me laissent complètement froid. Surtout que c'est la plus grande zone que j'ai exploré jusque là et qu'il semble y avoir moyen d'y passer une belle chiée de temps.
> J'hésite à régler ça en butant tout le monde...


De mémoire, pour régler ca de manière pacifique, faut faire une action précise à un moment précis au tout début de la zone. Du coup, si tu ne l'as pas fait et que tu as continué à jouer et sauvegarder, tu l'as dans l'os !
Mais c'est pas une zone vraiment importante. Attend d'arriver chez les moines fous et la zone infestée de robots... C'est a ce moment-là que j'ai commencé à saturer et rusher la fin du jeu: on enchaine les combats en boucle, la gestion eau/munitions disparait, et avec 7 membres dans l'équipe, tu peux monter toutes les compétences au max, ce qui casse l'interet du jeu je trouve (suffit de faire la bonne action sur le bon element)

Bref, bon jeu  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce n'est pas parce que tu peux faire qu'il n'y a pas de réflexion derrière pour décider "quoi" faire et "comment" le faire (selon ce que tu souhaite obtenir comme résultat). Et parfois en subir les conséquences    :;):

----------


## Zerger

Oui certes, mais j'aurais préféré qu'on ne puisse pas tout maitriser et devoir choisir un axe de gameplay (équipe de bourrin, équipe social, etc...)
Meme si au final, ca n'a pas vraiment d'impact sur les missions

----------


## Haraban

> Attend d'arriver chez les moines fous et la zone infestée de robots...  C'est a ce moment-là que j'ai commencé à saturer et rusher la fin du  jeu: on enchaine les combats en boucle, la gestion eau/munitions  disparait, et avec 7 membres dans l'équipe, tu peux monter toutes les  compétences au max, ce qui casse l'interet du jeu


 ::sad:: 
C'était justement ce que je trouvais de plus cool, le fait de pas pouvoir avoir toutes les compétences, de devoir forcément faire des choix déchirants, et surtout l'alternance plutot bien dosé combat/explorationdialogues.

C'est exactement ce qui a fait que j'ai laissé tomber Divinity aussi : ça devenait uniquement du combat à la chaine en ligne droite après Cyseal (en tout cas le taux de combat au mètre carré m'avais vraiment rebuté à titre personnel).

Ce n'est pas des plus rassurant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait W2 change pas mal dans la deuxième "moitié/zone" de jeu.
Y'a toujours de la baston mais on a plus d'histoires/lieux, de personnages, l'exploration et le démelage d'embrouilles et de dialogues est plus mis en avant que dans la première moitié.

----------


## raaaahman

> Par contre là j'ai un coup d'arrêt dans le camps des nomades du rail et leurs alentours. Rien dans cette section du jeu ne m’intéresse et j'ai bien du mal à persévérer : les clans d'indiens, la querelle, le chemin de fer... que des problématiques et des ethnies qui me laissent complètement froid. Surtout que c'est la plus grande zone que j'ai exploré jusque là et qu'il semble y avoir moyen d'y passer une belle chiée de temps.
> J'hésite à régler ça en butant tout le monde...


Il me semble que tu n'es pas obligé de t'en occuper, il y a un indice à récupérer dans la zone pour la trame, mais après tu peux te barrer je pense. Quant à dessouder tout le monde, ça me paraît fastidieux et futile: si tu t'en fous, autant les laisser se dézinguer entre eux. Par contre tu peux éliminer une des faction si tu veux résoudre le problème à la dure.

----------


## Haraban

Oui tout à fait, c'était à moitié ironique quand je disais que j'allais buter tout le monde. J'ai même pas assez de balles pour ça ^^.
Je vais essayer de chopper cet indice dont tu me parles au plus vite, et passer à autre chose.

----------


## Sylvine

Suite à ça j'ai testé Vindictus, et c'est un peu l’exact opposé de Skyforge.

Les combats sont nettement plus intéressants, ça va plus vite à l'essentiel par contre ça fait vraiment vieillot (du vieux Source Engine dégueulasse), c'est cheap (les popup dégueulasse pour me montrer que je peux acheter des sous-vêtements ou les textes qui apparaissent régulièrement au beau milieu de l'écran pour me prévenir qu'acheter de la monnaie du jeu à des revendeurs est interdit, ça fait plaisir) et c'est fini avec le cul. J'ai déjà eu un crash, j'ai constamment l'impression que le jeu va ma claquer entre les doigts, y'a plein d'animations qui buguent... On dirait un mod amateur ou un jeu en alpha.
Ah et puis je comprends pas pourquoi ma guerrière se déplace comme une gamine de 8 ans quand je suis en ville, surtout que j'ai pas trouvé de moyen de modifier ça.

Mais sinon c'est pile ce que je cherchais, une sorte de Phantasy Star Online avec des combats biens bourrins. Genre les ennemis ont des animations quand je les tape et y'a des éléments du décors qui sont destructibles, comme dans un vrai jeu vidéo, la folie !

----------


## Sylvine

Autre jeu testé aujourd'hui (ba ouais) AirMech, un F2P à mi-chemin entre MOBA, STR et twin stck shooter.
Je suis tombé dessus complétement par hasard sur Steam (et au final j'y joue même pas sur Steam, prend ça Gabe !) et ça a l'air vraiment chouette.

J'ai fais que les entrainements (contre des bots donc), mais ça m'a tellement accroché que j'ai du passer 1 à 2 heures pour obtenir les 3 étoiles sur toutes les épreuves (je m'attendais au moins à un succès ou un pin's, que dalle !).
Maintenant va falloir voir ce que ça donne contre (avec avec) des joueurs humains.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Mais sinon pourquoi tu viens sur Phantasy Star Online 2 justement vu que tu le cite ?

Sinon tu as Warframe aussi si tu l'a pas testé encore.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba quand il sortira en Europe.
Pas envie de me faire chier avec des VPN ou un jeu en japonais, s'ils veulent pas de moi comme client je vais pas rentrer par la porte de derrière, ils vont se faire foutre.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Bah j'y joue en anglais et sans vpn perso.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Brutal Doom
*La vache c'est violent.Le jeu + le mod collent tranquillement de grosses mandales à la majeure partie des FPS récents, surtout au niveau du feeling*,* les sons tonnent, ça explose de partout, et faut bouger dans tous les sens vu la quantité de mobs que balancent le mod. Et je n'en suis qu'à un niveau de difficulté "médian" (y'a 6-7 modes). Je ne parle même pas de la vitesse de déplacement, ici quand on "marche" c'est le sprint dans d'autres FPS...

----------


## Zerger

De base, dans Doom, tu allais deja très vite. Bon, faudrait que je le teste à l'occasion, depuis le temps que j'en entend parler

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui la vitesse ça doit être celle du Doom de base par contre  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je me lance dans Styx, *Master Of Shadows*, après l'avoir essayé brièvement sur PS4 chez un pote (et qui tourne à 30 fps, beurk). Outre le soulagement de retrouver les 60 fps sur PC, je dois dire que je suis plutôt conquis par ce jeu. Dès le 1er niveau, il faut bien faire gaffe et les gardes sont très alertes, et même dans l'obscurité, il est conseillé de rester immobile quand un garde regarde dans notre direction, et ça c'est plutôt sympa comme mécanique de gameplay.

J'ai encore parfois du mal avec les sauts, et j'espère que je m'y ferai, même si j'ai lu sur le topic du jeu que parfois le jeu manque de précision. On verra bien...

----------


## haik

Testé un peu ces derniers *Magic Duels: Origins.* Nouvelle formule pour les Planeswalkers annuels,cette fois f2p.
Mais vraiment juste testé hein. Parce que forcément, les serveurs sont downs la moitié du temps. Vous me direz, "mais, y'a bien une petite partie solo, de quoi s'occuper en attendant".
Oui.
Mais si les serveurs sont downs, t'es pas connecté. Si t'es pas connecté, ta progression est pas sauvegardé. #Pitchfork
Je suis dans le tutoriel depuis 3 jours  :tired: 

Sinon...l'interface est mieux qu'avant. Enfin, les menus quoi. Celle en jeu reste la même, et pas si mal. 
C'est du coup, la seule chose que je peux juger du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Un magic gratos, ca me semblait trop beau pour etre vrai  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai repris Fallout New Vegas

 Je devais me faire les DLC mais une erreur de version m'en a empêché. En attendant j'ai repris une save juste avant le commencement de la deuxième partie (

Spoiler Alert! 


avant le barrage Hoover quoi !

), ça fait quelques temps que je n'y avais plus touché, j'avais oublié comment les déplacements étaient bancals avec cette marche en crabe et comment la partie shoot était moyenne, ça a pris un coup de vieux, aussi les textures (bon c'était déjà pas trop reluisant au départ).

Après c'est toujours excellent, j'ai fait la quête des caravanes à la demande de Cassidy, je me suis même fait embaucher au Silver Rush (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai quitter le job avant la fin ça sentait trop mauvais  ::ninja:: 

), après avoir résolu l'enquête j'ai réussi à la convaincre de ne pas se faire justice, bien vu parce que j'ai eu un bonus de vie. 
J'ai terminé également la quête pour les disciples de l'apocalypse, puis direction le barrage hoover pour en finir avec celles de la RNC ou presque(

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai choisi la voie de Beni-oui-oui

).


Spoiler Alert! 



Me reste à affronter maintenant le légat  ::ninja::

----------


## DapperCloud

J'avais besoin d'un jeu plus "calme" pour alterner avec *Dark Souls 2* (que je trouve absolument génial par ailleurs), et je me suis dit : « Eh dis donc, t'as jamais fini Dorito's *Baldur's Gate* ! »…
Et me voilà à essayer d'installer Trilogy pour jouer au 1 avec le moteur du 2 (Ouais parce que bon, le rétro-gaming, pourquoi pas, la nécrophilie, non merci). Après une longue installation ça semble fonctionner, mais plantage systématique à la sortie de Château-Suif…
Bon, c'était peut-être rien, mais pas envie de me prendre la tête : j'achète *Baldur's Gate : Enhanced Edition*, et… Finalement c'était un mal pour un bien. Le rendu est plus élégant (avec le mod j'avais soit du HD rikiki soit du assez gros qui bave), notamment au niveau des textes, qui arrachent beaucoup moins les yeux… Au final, ça justifie bien ses 15€ pour moi.  ::):

----------


## soocrian

15 euros non... Tu fais mieux avec des mods gratuits. Mais comme tu dis c'est le prix pour ne pas se prendre la tête  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

*Crysis 3*. En grande partie pour la finesse d'écriture des dialogues. Un chef d’œuvre.

----------


## Sylvine

> Autre jeu testé aujourd'hui (ba ouais) AirMech, un F2P à mi-chemin entre MOBA, STR et twin stck shooter.
> Je suis tombé dessus complétement par hasard sur Steam (et au final j'y joue même pas sur Steam, prend ça Gabe !) et ça a l'air vraiment chouette.
> 
> J'ai fais que les entrainements (contre des bots donc), mais ça m'a tellement accroché que j'ai du passer 1 à 2 heures pour obtenir les 3 étoiles sur toutes les épreuves (je m'attendais au moins à un succès ou un pin's, que dalle !).
> Maintenant va falloir voir ce que ça donne contre (avec avec) des joueurs humains.


Du coup j'ai pas mal joué dessus ce week-end et j'adore.

En vérifiant la page wikipedia je découvre que c'est un espèce de remake d'un vieux jeu dont j'avais vaguement entendu parler qui répond au doux titre de Herzog Zwei (à prononcer en braillant avec une voix qui part dans les aigus).
C'est assez fascinant parce qu'avant de le savoir, je me disais qu'Airmech avait parfaitement comprit comment faire un STR jouable au pad, mais en fait je prenais complétement le problème à l'envers : c'est les STR qui ont suivi (notamment ceux de Westwood) qui ont parfaitement compris comment faire une version clavier/souris de Herzog Zwei, qui est considéré comme un des précurseurs du genre.

Qu'est-ce qui rend les STR consoles classiques (ceux qui copient bêtement le modèle Westwood donc) pénibles à jouer ? La lenteur du pad qui empêche de balayer rapidement la carte. Dans Herzog Zwei (et donc Airmech) cette contrainte devient (ou plutôt était) un élément central de gameplay, le joueur a une incarnation physique sous les traits d'un robot, qui peut passer d'un état d'avion/hélico à celui de Mech (ce coté Transformers n'a d'ailleurs pas réellement d'impact sur le coté stratégique du titre mais il a été repris tel quel dans Airmech) et qui remplace le curseur de la souris. Le joueur ne peut être qu'à un seul endroit du champ de bataille et aller donner des ordres aux troupes éloignées (même si les cartes ne sont pas bien grandes) prend un certain temps.
En plus de rendre le jeu très agréable au pad (j'ai même pas essayé au C/S mais ça doit pas trop changer), ça a un autre effet qui ne va pas forcément plaire à tout le monde : ça écrase la courbe de skill du coté stratégique.
Forcément il est pas question ici de papillonner en simultané entre 500 unités réparties aux 4 coins de l'arène comme un poulpe coréen, on peut pas aller plus vite que son Mech (il en existe plusieurs avec chacun des stats et capacités propres).

En ce qui me concerne c'est complétement bénéfique, un peu à la manière des MOBA ça rend le jeu bien plus accessible et permet de très rapidement comprendre la dynamique du jeu, tout en conservant une réelle profondeur stratégique (du moins en théorie, ma maigre expérience me permet pas de juger ce que vaut Airmech à haut niveau).
Accessoirement ça rend les combats bien plus prenants avec le coté twin-stick shooter qui rend le micro-management amusant et fait qu'on devient sa propre meilleure unité (sans pour autant pouvoir retourner complétement une bataille simplement avec son talent de pilote de Mech).

Petite particularité d'Airmech qui pourrait être appliquée à d'autres RTS classiques (c'est peut-être déjà le cas) et qui ne doit probablement pas venir de Herzog Zwei, il n'y a pas de faction, tout le monde à accès aux mêmes unités mais chaque joueur doit en sélectionner une petite dizaine entre les combats à la manière d'un deck de cartes.
C'est très cool parce que ça permet de varier les stratégies et les contres vu qu'on sait pas ce face à quoi on va se retrouver, surtout qu'en équipe chaque joueur peut avoir un deck différent, ce qui permet aussi de créer des armées complémentaires.


Voilà, c'est F2P, ça pèse que dalle (420 mo), c'est dispo sur Steam ou sur un client indépendant, et ça tourne sur un minitel soviétique, donc vous avez aucune raison de pas le tester.

Enfin, si, parce qu'il va falloir passer outre l'un des pires menus de l'univers.
Sans déconner, je vois que le jeu est en beta publique depuis début 2012 (d'ailleurs je me demande comment j'ai pu ne jamais en entendre parler), j'ai jamais vu un menu aussi merdique, à tel point que j'ai parfois eu recours au CTRL+ALT+SUPR pour relancer le jeu (qui n'avait pas du tout planté) pour pouvoir continuer à jouer. Je pense que le problème vient en partie quand on alterne entre C/S et pad, donc petit conseil si vous jouez au pad, appuyez sur les deux sticks pour accéder à une version du menu pensée pour les pads qui marche bien mieux, le seul problème étant qu'on ne peut pas accéder au Hangar qui sert à faire ses decks d'unité (parce que ça serait trop facile).

Aussi pour les allergiques du F2P, j'ai du mal à juger de la propreté du modèle économique, pour le moment je ressens pas le moindre besoin de payer mais y'a vraiment des trucs obscures, dont un mini-jeu annexe genre Farmville où on construit une base, j'ai pas bien compris les tenants et les aboutissants, et vu la gageure pour se déplacer dans les menus j'ai pas trop fouillé.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Evolve* encore et toujours, je dois être le dernier ou presque du forum à y jouer, ayant vu disparaître tous les amis steam ajoutés pour la sortie du jeu (enfin ils jouent à autre chose, le jeu ne les a pas tués).
J'apprécie la traque ou à défaut la défense du générateur. C'est à peu près tout...
Le jeu est à 400 joueurs simultanés en moyenne, donc les parties sont blindées de bots régulièrement, ça se remplit de moins en moins facilement. Même un soir de WE (le matin c'est même pas la peine).
Les chasseurs ont atteint pour une petite minorité un pur skill ou un niveau correct, et derrière, une tripotée de bourrins font de la merde malgré leur level max.
Malgré quelques rabais sur le prix dernièrement, le jeu n'a pas redécollé en base de joueurs et file vers le cimetière à fond de balle.
Le fait qu'il soit vendu à la découpe est nettement rédhibitoire, et même à des potes on n'ose même plus le conseiller pour y jouer ensemble.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Evolve...je pense avoir plus jouer sur l'alpha et la beta que sur le jeu complet ....><

----------


## Aza

> *Evolve* encore et toujours, je dois être le dernier ou presque du forum à y jouer, ayant vu disparaître tous les amis steam ajoutés pour la sortie du jeu (enfin ils jouent à autre chose, le jeu ne les a pas tués).
> J'apprécie la traque ou à défaut la défense du générateur. C'est à peu près tout...
> Le jeu est à 400 joueurs simultanés en moyenne, donc les parties sont blindées de bots régulièrement, ça se remplit de moins en moins facilement. Même un soir de WE (le matin c'est même pas la peine).
> Les chasseurs ont atteint pour une petite minorité un pur skill ou un niveau correct, et derrière, une tripotée de bourrins font de la merde malgré leur level max.
> Malgré quelques rabais sur le prix dernièrement, le jeu n'a pas redécollé en base de joueurs et file vers le cimetière à fond de balle.
> Le fait qu'il soit vendu à la découpe est nettement rédhibitoire, et même à des potes on n'ose même plus le conseiller pour y jouer ensemble.


Dommage, cette licence avait l'air prometteuse...

----------


## parpaingue

Aaaah Evolve. J'étais curieux, puis ils ont annoncé les tarifs/découpages en DLC et je l'ai juste totalement rayé de ma conscience, ou comment ruiner un jeu en le saucissonnant. Je ne pense pas être le seul d'ailleurs.
Je prédis un avenir similaire pour le Bloodbowl 2 de Cyanide au passage, je m'étais déjà fait entuber avec le premier (jamais acheté les "extensions" vu comment j'étais vert), ils peuvent d'avance se brosser pour le second opus.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Evolve manquait déjà de contenu à sa sortie, mais il s'est surtout fait démolir pour ce saucissonnage à outrance, donc en effet tu n'as pas été le seul. L'essentiel des avis steam négatifs à la sortie démontaient la politique de vente. 
Comment un éditeur tue le travail d'un développeur....
Bon après, la fonte de la base joueurs de 9.000  (day one) à 400 simultanés, là on touche au travail du dév. Le jeu tournait bien techniquement, mais faut croire que 10 maps dans la même jungle à se faire violer par des monstres à super-pouvoirs, ça en a dégoûté plus d'un. La coop est un peu hard. Et aujourd'hui encore, les gens suivent les traces du monstre comme des buses au lieu de chercher à lui couper la route... on passe de la Chevauchée des Valkyrie à la soundtrack de Benny Hill, émotionnellement parlant.

----------


## Gero

Evolve j'y ai joué 50h... puis on a lâché le jeu avec mes potes. Il est bon, mais sur la durée ça tient pas trop. Le farming pour les skins élites sont totalement insensé parfois. Et la politique de DLC n'aide pas.
Le mode "mission" n'est pas le plus intéressant et on revient souvent au mode hunt de base. Je le relancerais bien, mais avec moins de 500 joueurs de co, trouver une partie est un calvaire.

----------


## Sylvine

> Evolve j'y ai joué 50h... puis on a lâché le jeu avec mes potes. Il est bon, mais sur la durée ça tient pas trop.


Je pense que les mauvaises ventes viennent surtout de là, dès la beta on était assez nombreux à s'être rendu compte qu'il allait pas faire long feu.

----------


## azruqh

Après avoir fini (et aimé) _XCOM Enemy Unknown_ une première fois et avant d'enquiller avec _Enemy Within_, puis avec _Long War_, je fais un break avec _Xenonauts_. Et je kiffe.

C'est sans doute un cliché mais je retrouve les sensations que j'avais découvertes sur le premier _X-COM_. (celui de 1994 : le vénérable mais extrêmement moche _UFO Enemy Unknown_, rebaptisé _X-COM UFO Defense_ pour faire plaisir à je ne sais pas qui) On laisse au joueur une grande liberté, on l'emmerde pas avec un scénario ou avec des scripts qui rendent parfois le reboot de Firaxis agaçant (les mauvaises priorités en matière de recherche pouvant précipiter la fin d'une partie par exemple), et la partie tactique est bien dense comme il faut avec son système de _time units_ (à dépenser ou à réserver en prévision de telle ou telle action) et ses tirs amis (ou ennemis d'ailleurs) qui peuvent crever la paillasse de notre meilleur artilleur en un coup sur le casque. Le jeu est difficile, au sens où il exige du joueur des décisions constamment réfléchies, là ou le _XCOM_ de Firaxis m'a semblé plus permissif. Mais c'est peut-être subjectif, étant donné que j'ai lu sur le forum le commentaire inverse.
_
Xenonauts_ ne se cache pas d'être un clone modernisé des premiers _X-COM_ et c'est très bien comme ça. Les graphismes, sans être foufous, sont bons, l'interface et les maps sont lisibles et (j'allais l'oublier mais c'est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé à chaque fois que je lance une partie) la musique bute.

----------


## Percolator42

Ut99 en instagib sur la map Dm_morpheus, toujours autant l'éclate ce jeu!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jCOOk3nfe4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
 ::love::

----------


## raaaahman

> rebaptisé _X-COM UFO Defense_ pour faire plaisir à je ne sais pas qui


Probablement pour donner un titre plus reconnaissable histoire vendre des suites, la première (Terror From the Deep) étant sortie seulement 6 mois après.




> (les mauvaises priorités en matière de recherche pouvant précipiter la fin d'une partie par exemple)


Dans lequel?

----------


## nuxoss

Je savais pas que Evolve avait fait un tel bide  ::O:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je savais pas que Evolve avait fait un tel bide


Ah si, ah sisi, Evolve c'est une explosion en bout de piste, un magnifique "pchiit".

*Sur le papier*, les mecs qui ont fait L4D2  ::wub::  te proposent à nouveau d'intégrer un groupe de 4 personnes pour de la coop en multi  ::wub::  dans la jungle  ::wub::  à la poursuite d'un monstre surpuissant joué par un autre joueur  ::wub::  ( comme le tank de L4D2 mais en plus flippant). Et du coup c'est de la traque en jetpack  ::wub:: , du fight ou de la défense de position suivant l'évolution de la partie : gameplay évolutif  ::wub:: .

*Et puis au lancement*, le jeu est vendu en trouzemille versions différentes à la découpe incompréhensible  ::sad::  (faut un tableau pour s'y retrouver). 
Et on sait avant même la sortie du jeu que le roster de chasseurs et de monstres, pas pléthorique, sera complété par des DLC payants.  ::sad:: 
En plus, le jeu (vendu 50€) intègre des achats ingame en vraie monnaie  ::sad::  (des packs de skins). 
Et un jeu mobile gratuit (avec ses propres achats in-app pour progresser  ::sad:: ) est sorti, permettant de booster l'XP de ses persos sur le jeu.

Vous me direz, rien de tout ça n'est très neuf, mais se monter un *quadruple foutage de gueule commercial* en or massif, on a rarement vu aussi beau travail de sabotage.

*Enfin en jeu*, la dizaine de maps se ressemblent (jungle everywhere), pas mal de joueurs trouvent qu'on fait vite le tour du jeu (courir derrière le monstre puis se faire tuer par lui) comme des persos (12 persos de base, aucune customisation des armes), *la durée de vie du titre est donc ridicule* pour les gens qui n'accrochent pas au plaisir de la traque et qui faute d'amis au casque micro, ne bénéficient pas de parties bien coordonnées.

Au surplus, s'il était sympa de chasser le Goliath en alpha et beta, ce gros monstre physique et terrestre bien facile à appréhender, les joueurs monstre vont rapidement préférer le Kraken (qui vole et tire à distance) ou pire, le Spectre (qui se téléporte, disparaît, se clone, et s'avère bien trop fort avec un DPS de malade), omniprésent pendant quelques semaines. *La difficulté à jouer chasseur* va alors pousser les joueurs à lâcher le jeu, trop de parties consistant à courir derrière un monstre trop rapide qui ensuite démonte l'équipe à sec. En effet, contrairement à L4D2, chacun des 4 joueurs est indispensable, en perdre un est dramatique, le simple fait que l'un ne sache pas jouer son perso sérieusement également. La difficulté est sans rapport avec une campagne coop de difficulté Normale. D'ailleurs, n'opposant que des joueurs, Evolve ne propose donc pas de réglage de difficulté. Il a aussi perdu des trucs que Left proposait : un chat montrant les précédents messages et la faculté de bannir un joueur s'il pourrit la partie. Au surplus, le jeu, pour avoir des monstres, force régulièrement des joueurs à endosser ce rôle.

Enfin, la sortie du premier DLC de chasseurs s’avérera polémique : ces derniers sont clairement ûbermortels par rapport à ceux de base. De là à y voir une façon de les vendre aux joueurs.... Ils seront lourdement nerfés ensuite pour les ramener au niveau des persos de base. 

Ah, j'allais oublier : le studio a tenu sa promesse : sortir des maps gratuites. Deux. C'est bien entendu sans commune mesure avec la huitaine de persos en DLC. L'une est par ailleurs un vaste réseau de cavernes exiguës, laissant toute latitude aux monstres de faire un carnage.

*Bilan* : une chute rapide de la base de joueurs déjà pas énorme au départ (FPS atypique), des évals négatives sur Steam en quantité (essentiellement pour critiquer la politique de DLC) formant un beau repoussoir à l'achat, et une ambiance sur les parties qui, de mon avis perso, se dégrade (1/parce qu'il devient rare de pouvoir jouer sans bots, 2/parce que les vieux joueurs sont exigeants à mort envers les autres, 3/parce qu'après avoir maxxé les meilleurs persos, les joueurs jouent à présent des chasseurs moins utiles).

Perso je suis fan du concept mais je souffre de la faible population. Concernant la politique de DLC, il fallait prendre le jeu en pré-co Amazon (35€) avec le Béhémoth offert, puis aller sur Nuuvem pour les 4 chasseurs DLC (10€) et il faudra répéter l'opération pour les 4 prochains chasseurs, total 55€ pour les malins, mais + de 100€ pour l'acheteur lambda ( quant aux packs de skins, on en gagne en jouant tel ou tel perso durant un WE, régulièrement).

Bref, gâchis à tous les niveaux.

----------


## Sylvine

Franchement je pense que cette histoire de DLC que tout le monde ressort a à peine joué sur le sort du jeu, qui d'ailleurs c'est pas trop mal vendu au début.
Disons que ça a probablement été un boulet supplémentaire pour un jeu qui en avait pas besoin, mais je pense pas que l'essentiel du problème se trouve là.

Dans des causes plus probables :
-Jeu uniquement multi;
-Concept atypique qui fait fuir les joueurs les moins aventureux;
-Le coté 4v1 qui pose un certain nombre de problèmes (équilibrage, jouer avec ses potes...);
-Leur système où tu classes les rôles de celui que tu préfères à celui que tu aimes le moins, pour un au final avoir une forte chance de te retrouver avec le rôle que tu aimes le moins;
-Système de matchmaking assez poussif qui te fait poireauter 3 heures entre 2 parties, parties dont la durée peut-être extrêmement variable (cumulé avec le point juste au dessus, ça peut donner des parties qui mettent 10 minutes à se lancer pour s’arrêter instantanément parce que le mec à qui on a assigné le rôle du monstre voulait pas le faire et s'est barré);
-Et je le répète mais ce manque de profondeur coté chasseur, avec au final une partie traque qui consiste juste à regarder les indices en fluo sur ton écran pour essayer d'estimer la trajectoire du monstre pour lui couper la route (et c'est pourtant la partie la plus intéressante je trouve), puis balancer une bulle et tirer avec tout ce que t'as sur une cible qui prend la moitié de ton écran avec des armes automatiques sans recul ou avec une grosse aire d'effet. T'as aucune marge de manœuvre, tu dois juste faire ce que ton personnage a été prévu pour, et la courbe de progression est quand même assez plate.
Coté monstre c'est mieux, mais forcément son intérêt est bridé par les stratégies limitées du camp d'en face, et de toute façon ça fait qu'un joueur sur 5 qui s'amuse en gros.

Titanfall avait plus ou moins les même problèmes (sauf la profondeur  :Cigare: ) et lui aussi a connu une chute de joueurs assez rapide alors qu'il n'avait pas cette histoire de DLC.
D'ailleurs au passage je trouve le système de DLC d'Evolve bien moins contraignant que celui de Titanfall, au moins avec le jeu de base je peux rejoindre n'importe quelle partie.

Ils auraient dû le faire en F2P, ça aurait eu plus de sens à mon avis.

----------


## Flad

Après avoir fini South Park bâton de vérité, j'avais besoin de changer un peu. Je viens donc de lancer The New Order. Début du jeu sympatoche pour le moment. Jsuis pas allé bien loin (entré dans le bunker et désactivé une grosse berta) mais ça me plait :-)

----------


## kennyo

> Ah si, ah sisi, Evolve c'est une explosion en bout de piste, un magnifique "pchiit".
> 
> *Sur le papier*, les mecs qui ont fait L4D2  te proposent à nouveau d'intégrer un groupe de 4 personnes pour de la coop en multi  dans la jungle  à la poursuite d'un monstre surpuissant joué par un autre joueur  ( comme le tank de L4D2 mais en plus flippant). Et du coup c'est de la traque en jetpack , du fight ou de la défense de position suivant l'évolution de la partie : gameplay évolutif .



Sans parler des DLC, le plus gros problème imo c'est l'essence même du jeu, c'est-à-dire le 1v4, rien qu'à l'annonce du jeu j'me suis direct dit "ça va être la merde de jouer avec ses potes, et ça sera forcément unbalanced pour qu'un monstre puisse aussi bien joué contre 4 PU que contre 4 mecs en vocal.".

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu peux jouer avec tes potes par groupe de 4 (comme BF3 par exemple, une escouade) ou moins, sans souci. Ou 5 s'il s'en trouve un qui aime jouer monstre. De ce côté-là ça tient à peu près la route. 
Sinon oui c'est unbalanced, comme tout multi : le monstre est tuable par 4 mecs qui jouent sérieusement au micro. Pas par 4 mecs qui se pointent, l'un AFK clope pendant 5 minutes, l'autre qui doit déco pour coucher les gosses, un troisième qui se retrouve dans un chasseur qu'il n'a pas choisi en groupant sur le tard au hasard du matchmaking, et le quatrième qui joue sans le son pour suivre le JT de BFM sur la TV en même temps.
Les rôles des chasseurs sont bien dessinés, donc même sans vocal, on doit toujours savoir quoi faire selon la situation. Sinon c'est un manque de skill, et à ce moment-là, c'est pas un problème que le monstre gagne s'il en tire parti.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui mais tu vois bien le problème, si pour les chasseurs il faut 4 personnes qui assurent, coté monstre il en suffit d'une seule.
Le faible nombre de joueurs et le nombre asymétrique par équipe rend l'équilibrage ultra casse-gueule, il suffit d'une personne qui fasse de la merde pour pourrir la partie de 4 autres.

----------


## kennyo

> Tu peux jouer avec tes potes par groupe de 4 (comme BF3 par exemple, une escouade) ou moins, sans souci. Ou 5 s'il s'en trouve un qui aime jouer monstre.


Oui enfin... Je vois bien le 5ème pote sur le vocal : "bon c'est à ton tour de te faire gangbang par nous 4". Déjà que le jeu a des classes, donc en plus de mettre tout le monde d'accord sur ce qu'il veut jouer, faut en plus en "sacrifier" un.

Ou alors il aurait fallu un buff pour le monstre quand il est face à des mecs qui sont groupés via Steam.

Pour BF3 et 4, ça reste viable qu'on soit 2 ou 15.

----------


## Oldnoobie

@Sylvine

Tout à fait. Après, si le mec qui fait de la merde se plaint du jeu alors qu'il ne s'investit pas dedans... dans sa décision de ne plus jouer, il est en cause, même s'il ne l'admettra pas.
Le pire c'est que sur L4D2, tu avais un vote pour bannir un joueur qui fait de la merde, et à défaut, plusieurs façons de le tuer pour ensuite gérer à 3. Chose totalement impossible sur Evolve.

@Kennyo

C'est pas forcément un "sacrifice", même contre 4 joueurs en vocal. J'ai rencontré plusieurs joueurs préférant le rôle du monstre et faisant de véritables carnages. Certes, 100 fois trop peu pour que le jeu vive.
Pour BF3 ou 4, si tes potes ne sont pas dans la même escouade, tu as le plus grand mal à les distinguer des autres joueurs pour les suivre/te coordonner, vu que seuls les pseudos de ton escouade sont en vert pendant que tous les autres sont en bleu. Donc au-delà de 4 potes, tu vas chercher à lire les pseudos au-dessus des mecs, tu ne peux pas respawn sur eux... etc...

----------


## Sylvine

> Tout à fait. Après, si le mec qui fait de la merde se plaint du jeu alors qu'il ne s'investit pas dedans... dans sa décision de ne plus jouer, il est en cause, même s'il ne l'admettra pas.


Peu importe que le mec foute la merde volontairement ou pas, qu'il soit en tort ou pas, le fait est que ça pénalise tout le monde.

Une déconnexion, un coup de fil, ou même simplement être mauvais à un jeu ça peut arriver à tout le monde.
Perso je joue quasiment plus qu'avec un petit groupe de pote en multi, et nos niveaux sont très variables, ça rend certains jeux injouables.

C'est pas de la faute du jeu, mais ça explique son manque de popularité.

----------


## kennyo

> @Kennyo
> 
> C'est pas forcément un "sacrifice", même contre 4 joueurs en vocal. J'ai rencontré plusieurs joueurs préférant le rôle du monstre et faisant de véritables carnages. Certes, 100 fois trop peu pour que le jeu vive.
> Pour BF3 ou 4, si tes potes ne sont pas dans la même escouade, tu as le plus grand mal à les distinguer des autres joueurs pour les suivre/te coordonner, vu que seuls les pseudos de ton escouade sont en vert pendant que tous les autres sont en bleu. Donc au-delà de 4 potes, tu vas chercher à lire les pseudos au-dessus des mecs, tu ne peux pas respawn sur eux... etc...


Même si visuellement il n'y a rien pour retrouver les potes dans la même squad, tu peux dire en vocal "besoin d'aide sur tel point" ou "on va sur tel point", ça suffit à les retrouver. Bon après BF c'est peut être pas le meilleur exemple de coopération non plus vu le bordel ambiant. Quoi qu'à 24 (voir 32 joueurs) en conquest non-large ou en rush, c'est déjà mieux.

----------


## nuxoss

Oldnoobie 

Je crois que tu as bien résumé la situation. J'ai brièvement testé le jeu quand il était en bêta, j'ai trouvé ça correct mais sans plus. Mon frère m'a bassiné avec ce jeu pendant des semaines, me faisant croire à une révolution du jeu en coop... 

Il s'est avéré qu'il avait tort sur toute la ligne : il a dû faire une cinquantaine d'heures sur le jeu depuis sa sortie, maintenant il n'y touche plus du tout faute de manque de joueurs, et de DLC à foison

----------


## schouffy

A *Stalker*

Eh bah putain.. C'était un de mes jeux préférés (voire top 1) quand je l'ai fait y'a qques années en vanilla. Et là j'ai rajouté un pack de mods relayé par l'ami znokiss.
Je recommande à tout être vivant possédant 2 mains d'essayer, c'est chiant mais simple et tout est bien expliqué. Ensuite c'est beau, fluide, ambiance de malade (quoiqu'un peu sombre), plein d'armes, des gunfights punitifs et intenses avec des bruits qui claquent sèchement et une IA qui arrive à bien mettre la pression.

C'est le BGE+++, GOTLife. Je surkiffe. Je passe mon temps à transpirer et sursauter. TOUT est bien. Quel jeu sérieux.

Et la discussion d'il y a quelques jours. j0r "STALKER ça touche pas". Je suis touché dans mon moi intérieur tellement j'aime ce jeu, donc je me suis fait chier à faire des vidéos.

ça c'est le début avec le flingue de base, dans le noir, sous la pluie, c'était pas évident (la fin de la vidéo est rigolote  :^_^: ) :





ça c'est quand on choppe des armes plus avancées et qu'on voit clair :





Mon seul regret c'est que ça va se finir à un moment donné  ::(:

----------


## Kayrah

Je joue à *Skyrim Legendary Edition*.
Je me refais une cure sur ce jeu. J'ai terminé l'épisode 3 de Life is Strange parallèlement mais j'ai peur de commencer le 4 et d'être aux abois en attendant l'épisode 5. 

Je m'éclate donc sur Skyrim. J'étais pas très fan du gameplay très mécanique du jeu mais finalement je m'y plais bien. Il faut dire que les quêtes sont assez bonnes et bien scénarisées, ce qui tient le joueur en haleine. 
Les quêtes secondaires se jouent comme des quêtes primaires, c'est plutôt étonnant. Je dis cela car elles ont une durée de vie assez conséquentes pour la plupart. D'ailleurs je n'ai pas encore terminé la quête principale, c'est pour dire. Mais bon, j'ai également les extensions et j'ai déjà été faire un tour par-ci par-là. C'est vraiment plaisant.
Par contre je n'aime pas du tout emprunter le cheval. Je le trouve très "robotisé". Il casse l'immersion. 

Aparté: je n'ai pas mis de mods, hormis les textures hautes définition disponibles dans le pack sur Steam. Mais je trouve le jeu déjà très bien sans ajouter quoi que ce soit d'autre.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et la discussion d'il y a quelques jours. j0r "STALKER ça touche pas". Je suis touché dans mon moi intérieur tellement j'aime ce jeu, donc je me suis fait chier à faire des vidéos.


Tu t'es fatigué pour rien vu que la discussion concernait le jeu de base, non-moddé quoi.

----------


## Zerger

> ça c'est quand on choppe des armes plus avancées et qu'on voit clair


C'est pas possible, on joue pas au même jeu  ::O:  Et pourtant j'enchaine les armes sympas (je viens de rencontrer Doc et je dois désactiver une antenne), mais mes balles sont pas à tête chercheuse comme les tiennes
Et j'ai juste le Starter Pack qui n'est pas sensé changer grand chose

----------


## schouffy

Nan, y'avait bien des mods chez ceux qui se plaignaient mais peut-être moins gros.
Après je sais pas si les mods genre AMK augmentent la précision des armes, je pense pas du tout.
Puis bon à ce niveau là SOC vanilla c'était pareil, peut-être que les armes faisaient moins de dommages dans les deux sens par contre. Mais je me souviens pas sincèrement.

Et si ça peut donner envie à des gens d'installer ce pack de mods c'est cool, je l'ai pas fait pour rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas possible, on joue pas au même jeu  Et pourtant j'enchaine les armes sympas (je viens de rencontrer Doc et je dois désactiver une antenne), mais mes balles sont pas à tête chercheuse comme les tiennes


Ben viser la tête a vraiment une importance contrairement à ce que tu pensais  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Mais arrêtez avec ca, je vise la tete, je ne fais que ça !!!  :tired: 

Sauf que si je suis a plus de 6 metres d'un mec, ca part n'importe où, même avec la lunette de visée

----------


## schouffy

Mais t'utilises l'iron sight ou tu tires à la hanche ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je joue à *Skyrim Legendary Edition*.
> Aparté: je n'ai pas mis de mods, hormis les textures hautes définition disponibles dans le pack sur Steam. Mais je trouve le jeu déjà très bien sans ajouter quoi que ce soit d'autre.


Hmm faudra que j'essaie ce fameux pack HD (je pensais au départ que c'était un truc payant...), et j'ai bien envie de me refaire un petit run sur ce jeu qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque.

----------


## schouffy

> Hmm faudra que j'essaie ce fameux pack HD (je pensais au départ que c'était un truc payant...), et j'ai bien envie de me refaire un petit run sur ce jeu qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque.


Me semble que si t'as le jeu par Steam il est installé par défaut ? T'as ptête joué avec sans le savoir.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Mais arrêtez avec ca, je vise la tete, je ne fais que ça !!! 
> 
> Sauf que si je suis a plus de 6 metres d'un mec, ca part n'importe où, même avec la lunette de visée


Mais arrêtez de chercher des poux à Zerger, le skill ça le connait, hein.

----------


## schouffy

On lui cherche des excuses car on sait qu'il a fini Volgarr avec la fin A  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Ahahah excellent le GIF  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

Euh !?
Ils se sont lâchés les mecs qui ont moddé ça ^^





EDIT :
Voilà.

----------


## znokiss

Le canigou et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.

----------


## Vaatho

*Ace Combat: Assault Horizon*. C'est pire que ce que je pensais.  :Emo: 

Y a des sections de tir statique qui n'ont vraiment rien à foutre là, et des phases en hélico qui sont quand même très maladroites et au gameplay un peu foireux. D'ailleurs parlons-en du gameplay. L'ajout du dog fight est appréciable, même si j'ai encore du mal à piger ce que je fais ; en gros je reste appuyé sur la gâchette de mitrailleuse en envoyant un missile toutes les 10 secondes, et ça passe en général. Ça rajoute de temps en temps quelques effets scriptés sympas, mais le gars qu'on est en train de poursuivre est invincible jusqu'à ce que le script soit terminé...  :tired:  Tout ça n'aurait pas été un problème si cette "feature" n'était pas quasi-indispensable pour buter les "TGT-LEAD", des avions plus coriaces qui évitent à peu près 99% des missiles tout en ayant des accélérations et décélérations assez surréalistes. 

J'ai aussi l'impression que tous les ennemis se concentrent sur moi, c'est pas rare qu'il y ait un essaim de trois et quatre mecs à mon cul pendant que j'essaie d'en poursuivre un autre, et ce pendant que mes alliés sont apparemment en train de jouer au solitaire sur leurs ordinateurs de bord. Sérieux, ils servent vraiment à rien ici. On peut même pas leur donner d'ordres a priori, ils font juste office de décoration. Ah oui, mention spéciale aux ennemis moins importants qui disparaissent parfois tout bonnement quand on a fini de buter les cibles prioritaires.

'fin voilà, en parallèle je me refais une partie d'AC0, et je me dis qu'à part sur le plan des graphismes, cet épisode-ci régresse sur presque tous les points. Heureusement qu'ils ont l'air d'avoir un peu redressé le tir après. Mais rien ne surpassera les légendaires AC5 et Belkan War pour moi (à part peut-être Electrosphere, qu'une bande de fans est en train de traduire).

----------


## Pluton

Je mets en pause mon STALKER CoP Pluton's pack (ouioui, en test, je donnerai des news) parce que j'arrive pas à boucler la première map en ironman.

D°°M 3 Dommed Duck Edition (merci les coupaings du topac associé !), je l'avais fini y'a bien longtemps en vanilla et j'avais été pas mal déçu à l'époque (Half Life² était plus fun et progressiste) mais là, en HD top moumoutte et surtout AVEC DES PAN DE SHOTGUN QUI RENDENT SOURD LE DOOMGUY DANS LES CORRIDORS, la refonte sonore était aussi voir plus nécessaire que la partie graphique pour y rejouer avec plaisir.

Cette ambiance de folie quand même, quand on accepte le jeu tel qu'il est, à savoir un FPS ultra couloirs-boîtes-de-conserves à ambiance bouh dans ton dos, et sans révolution, bah c'est quand même un must.
Puis ce moteur de ouf tout de même, après toutes ces années !  ::O: 

Que j'aimerai un remake de System Shock 1&2 là dessus  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> D°°M 3 Dommed Duck Edition (merci les coupaings du topac associé !), je l'avais fini y'a bien longtemps en vanilla et j'avais été pas mal déçu à l'époque (Half Life² était plus fun et progressiste) mais là, en HD top moumoutte et surtout AVEC DES PAN DE SHOTGUN QUI RENDENT SOURD LE DOOMGUY DANS LES CORRIDORS, la refonte sonore était aussi voir plus nécessaire que la partie graphique pour y rejouer avec plaisir.


C'est quoi tes mods stp ?
EDIT: Merci  :;):

----------


## Pluton

C'est le modpack de Clear_strelok !

----------


## Supergounou

*Divinity Original Sin*

6h de jeu et j'ai seulement fait 3 combats (sans exagération), j'en suis encore à la ville de départ. Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que pour le moment ça semble très complet.

----------


## Clydopathe

*Dead State*

Je me le suis pris à pas cher durant les promos Steam de cet été sur un vague souvenir de News d'un vieux canard pc et je kiffe plutôt ce jeu. En même temps, le dernier jeu de zombies en 3D isométrique que j'ai fait c'est *Trapped Dead* qui est juste une honte vidéo-ludique.

Par contre, j'avais cru lire que *Dead State* était plutôt dur, mais pour le moment au bout de 13 jours de survie, j'ai un groupe d'une douzaine de personnes, une infirmerie et une barrière améliorée en cours de construction, de la bouffe et des armes à ne plus savoir quoi en faire  ::): . J'ai juste un reproche à faire à ce jeu, c'est que l'on ne peux quasiment pas rencontrer de pillards qui ne nous agressent pas automatiquement et que ces saletés de Coyote ont le cuir dur...

----------


## Flad

> Après avoir fini South Park bâton de vérité, j'avais besoin de changer un peu. Je viens donc de lancer *The New Order*. Début du jeu sympatoche pour le moment. Jsuis pas allé bien loin (entré dans le bunker et désactivé une grosse berta) mais ça me plait :-)


 :haha:  le noob, j'étais encore dans le prologue du jeu !!!

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je me le suis pris à pas cher durant les promos Steam de cet été sur un vague souvenir de News d'un vieux canard pc et je kiffe plutôt ce jeu. En même temps, le dernier jeu de zombies en 3D isométrique que j'ai fait c'est *Trapped Dead* qui est juste une honte vidéo-ludique.


Trapped Dead, j'avais bien aimé l'ambiance (quand j'y jouais, c'était pas encore trop la méga invasion de zombies qu'on bouffe actuellement), mais le gameplay est d'un lourd et le système de sauvegarde d'une telle débilité (en gros t'as des sortes de checkpoint qui sauvent QU'UNE FOIS, et dans un jeu aussi lent c'est juste se tirer une balle dans le pied de la part des devs...). Dommage, y'avait du potentiel.

-----

Sinon en parallèle à *Styx Master Of Shadow* que j'aime décidément beaucoup, je me fais de courtes parties du _rogue-like-FPS_ *Ziggurat*, et je dois bien dire que je prends bien mon pied, d'autant que c'est old-school dans le bon sens du terme (déplacement rapides). La difficulté grimpe rapidement, mais c'est pas un problème de crever vu que l'on débloque toujours davantage de perso/habilités bien utiles.

Je débute aussi *Skydrift*, une sorte de mario-kart avec des avions. Bonne maniabilité et la verticalité des courses et un sérieux atout par rapport à ses concurrents. Seul ombre au tableau, le framerate limité à 30 images/secondes, et c'est bien dommage. Mais le reste compense bien ce défaut, en tout cas pour l'instant.

----------


## poneyroux

Entre autres jeux, j'suis en train de jouer à *Guns, Gore and Cannoli*.
Comme le dit si bien le presskit "Imagine The Godfather playing Metal Slug on the Night of the Living Dead". Parce que c'est exactement ça. Tu joues un enforcer pour la mafia dans une ville infestée de zombies.
Zombies qui sont d'ailleurs beaucoup beaucoup, de tous les genres (et y a aussi des Leprechaun nains qui sont attachés à des ballons et qui envoient des fioles empoisonnées, parce que pourquoi pas), parfois bien chiants, parfois bien complexes. 
Ca bouge bien, y a peu de moment de repos... Et le tout est saupoudré d'une bonne dose d'humour et de musiques jazzy des années 30, puisque le jeu se passe lors de la prohibition.
C'est pas le jeu le plus original du monde dans sa conception (puisque c'est un jeu d'action 2D très classique), mais l'emballage est vraiment chouette. Et pour 10€, c'est top.

Edit : je sais pas combien de temps dure le jeu, mais en difficulté "normal" j'commence déjà bien à galérer  ::ninja::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour, bonsoir. 
Outcast 1.1, en HD !
Enfin en résolution correcte, même si les textures restent dégueulasses et les pieds glissants sur le sol.
Un "on y joue encore" est envisageable !

----------


## soocrian

J'y ai rejoué récemment, c'est toujours très bon !

----------


## DeadFish

Je rejoue à *Viewtiful Joe*, et si je croise le pignouf qui a eu l'idée de foutre des crédits sans point de sauvegarde avant les boss, je lui fais bouffer ses miches en salade. Se cogner 15 minutes de sous-fifres les doigts dans le nez pour finir laminé en 2 minutes par un boss ultra coriace (le premier), ça me donne la légère impression de me faire enfler dans les grandes largeurs. Je devais être un fou furieux à l'époque pour m'infliger ça. Mais sinon c'est bien.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Toujours sur *Borderlands 2* globalement, souvent par trop petites sessions hélas.

Depuis hier je me suis relancé *The Walking Dead* auquel je n'avais pas touché depuis la saison 1 terminée, j'avais oublié plein de détails, et je pourrai en plus faire le petit DLC.
Je retrouve l'ambiance qui m'avait scotché, et j'enchainerai avec la suite.

D'ailleurs concernant la saison 2, j'imagine qu'elle ne prend aucune info de nos actions actuelles, c'est un vrai nouveau jeu ?

----------


## hisvin

*Shadows:Heretic kingdom:*Le piège à con du départ super tranquille, tu te promènes tranquille, tu butes les monstres qui passent dans le coin puis tu avances dans l'histoire et là tu commences à suer. Ce n'est pas grave, c'est même sympa puis tu continues à avancer et là tu te fais submerger par une quantité de bestioles...J'éviterais de parler des boss.  ::|:

----------


## jeanviens

Encore *Borderlands 2* pour ma part.
Je découvre la coop avec ce jeu et je dois dire que ça me plait pas mal. Entre canard c'est bien sympa. Bientôt 200h de jeu quand même !

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Planescape: Torment*
Je me suis préparé à y jouer. J'ai terminé tous mes jeux en cours, j'ai attendu d'avoir du temps devant moi pour le lancer...
J'ai pu y jouer plusieurs heures ce week-end.

Et j'avoue ne pas trouvé ça génialissime.
L'univers me parle pourtant, on a beau être dans du D&D l'ambiance est étrange et on est constamment dérouté par les éléments de background que l'on apprend (cela vaut sans doute le coup de retrouver les bouquins de JDR dont est issu le jeu. J'ajoute à ça des dialogues bien écrits et un scénario qui donne envie d'en savoir plus.

Sauf que le jeu est extrêmement désagréable à jouer. 
Entre la lourdeur de l'interface, le zoom trop prononcé, l'absence de carte globale (et l'obligation d'ouvrir la carte dans un menu séparé) on est déjà passablement irrité par le jeu. Mais le pire est vraiment le manque de lisibilité des environnements. On est dans un mélange environnements 2D et personnages 2D (comme dans les décors hors-combats des Final Fantasy de la Playstation), sauf qu'ici il est assez difficile de différencier les endroits où l'on peut se rendre et les obstacle, le jeu se jouant à la souris (on clique sur où l'on veut aller) et non en déplaçant directement ses personnages (comme dans les FF précités) cela devient vite très pénible.
Cerise sur le gateau : les portes se distinguent mal et on se retrouve souvent à faire du pixel hunting.

Plus fondamentalement je ne suis pas sûr d'être très convaincu par l'écriture de ses quêtes.
Évidemment il y a beaucoup moins de feedback que dans les cRPG modernes (pas de flèches de direction par exemple) et uniquement des indications (trop) vagues dans un journal de quête et des notes automatiquement qui deviennent rapidement illisibles (le jeu prend des notes par ordre chronologique sans permettre de fonction recherche ou de classement -par quête par exemple). 

Mais le jeu force son joueur à tâtonner de façon exagéré. Dans le premier quartier du jeu on tombe devant un mur et un compagnon nous explique qu'il y a surement un portail (il repère des traces de pas, très nombreuses, sur le sol ce qui suggère des passages très réguliers), il nous conseille de demander aux passants comment activer le portail.
Sauf qu'aucune option de dialogue ne s'ajoute quand on parle aux personnes des alentours. Il faut aller à l'autre bout de la ville pour récupérer un objet en parlant à un PNJ que rien n'indique et revenir utiliser cet objet sur le mur.

Autre quête, le joueur se voit proposer une récompense par un logeur s'il vire un locataire indélicat.
En allant parler au locataire, aucune option de dialogue ne permet de le menacer, et on comprend vite que le seul moyen de le faire partir (à part peut-être en le tuant) consiste à retrouver une fourchette qu'il s'est fait voler.
Impossible de lui acheter une fourchette (aucun marchand n'en vend) et il faut penser à interroger un homme derrière la maison qui se trouve être le voleur.

Dans ces deux cas on observe une rigidité de l'écriture, courante en cRPG (et paradoxalement aux antipodes de ce qu'on observe en JDR sur table) qui est extrêmement frustrante et laisse une forte impression d'artificialité.

Bref pour l'instant je trouve le jeu bof bof.

----------


## Momock

J'ai rencontré aucun des problèmes que tu cites quand j'y ai joué. T'es juste devenu un casu. Si t'es pas contre l'euthanasie, c'est une route à envisager.

PS: je ne sais pas si moi-même serait capable de rejouer à ce jeu, ni à bien d'autres RPGs que j'avais adoré sur le coup.

----------


## Mordicus

J'ai fait ce jeu il n'y a pas si longtemps et je n'ai pas remarqué les problèmes que tu soulèves. Il faut dire que je suis un joueur de jeu d'aventure à la base, et du coup, cliquer partout et interroger des gars pour trouver des fourchettes, c'est une sorte de seconde nature... Moi, ce qui m'a surpris dans ce jeu (enfin, j'étais prévenu un peu quand même), c'est qu'il ne tient vraiment que par son écriture, son univers, son ambiance. Le système de combat et magie s'avère confus et foutraque, j'ai fini le jeu sans jamais vraiment le maitriser et en utilisant toujours la même tactique (sans que ça me pénalise particulièrement), l'inventaire est inexistant (pas d'armure, pas d'armes), le commerce on s'en fout... C'est plus un livre interactif qu'autre chose. Du coup, si scénario et dialogues ne t'accrochent pas plus que ça, tu peux laisser tomber, ça ne sera pas sauvé par le gameplay...

----------


## soocrian

Je l'ai toujours dit : PT c'est surévalué, extrêmement surévalué. C'est un RPG bavard sans grand intérêt, que ce soit au niveau des quêtes, du gameplay et, pire encore, des combats.

----------


## doshu

... et malgré toutes ces tares, il est génial, ou tout du moins considéré comme tel par une grande partie de ceux l'ayant joué et terminé. Si vous n'entrez pas dans cette catégorie, vous êtes l'exception qui confirme la règle, et, sans doute, dénué de bon gout.

----------


## Supergounou

> ...


J'ai vraiment pas l'impression qu'on ait joué au même jeu. Bizarre de comparer ce jeu aux FF PS1, bizarre de devoir faire du pixel hunting alors que tout y est très clairement visible (tu l'as moddé? les jeux comme ça faut pas trop pousser la résolution sinon on ne distingue plus rien), bizarre de pas être convaincu par l'écriture des quêtes alors que pour moi c'est mieux écrit que 90% de la production de jeux vidéo, voir de films et de livres. Bizarre de trouver que ça manque d'indication par rapport aux cRPG moderne alors qu'il y en a tout aussi peu dans Divinity Original Sin par exemple, bizarre de trouver les quêtes mal branlées. Bizarre de n'avoir glissé aucun mot sur les combats atroces.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> J'ai rencontré aucun des problèmes que tu cites quand j'y ai joué. T'es juste devenu un casu. Si t'es pas contre l'euthanasie, c'est une route à envisager.


 ::'(:  NOOOOOO!

Il faudra que je relance Fallout (auquel je n'ai pas touché depuis des années) dont le _quest-design_ m'avait semblé meilleur pour vérifier ta théorie.
Sinon pour répondre aux autres questions j'y joue en _vanilla_ (je ne trouve pas la résolution pénible à supporter) et si je ne parle pas des combats pourris c'est qu'il me semble que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que l'intérêt n'est pas là (même si je les trouve un peu trop fréquents à mon goût).

----------


## Catel

Tu joues bien en WIS 18 INT 17 CHA 13 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Tu joues bien en WIS 18 INT 17 CHA 13 ?


Pas exactement mais ce sont bien mes trois stats les plus élevées !

----------


## Seymos

*Qvadriga* : pris à vil prix dans un bundle, j'ai craqué hier et j'ai cramé 400mo sur mon 1.3go de download, à 65kbs/s pour le télécharger. Je me régale, même si je ramasse salement dans la campagne. Le genre de petit jeu aux petits oignons, parfait pour passer une heure ou deux dans la journée quand il ne se passe rien.

----------


## kennyo

*Dishonored*

Même s'il y a plein de moyens d'atteindre un objectif, je trouve le jeu assez linéaire bizarrement. La DA Bioshockesque (mélange d'époques + style cartoon/disproportions pour les personnages) est vraiment bonne même si le jeu/moteur date un peu.

Du coup ça tourne super bien (130fps) et ça rend super bien, c'est agréable sur un 144hz. Mais qu'est ce qu'il aliase, peu importe l'AA choisie, même en DSR 4k.

Il est bien, d'autres canards me l'avaient vendu comme un jeu assez ouf, j'en suis à la moitié, c'est un très bon jeu, mais pas  mon coup de coeur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> NOOOOOO!
> 
> Il faudra que je relance Fallout (auquel je n'ai pas touché depuis des années) dont le _quest-design_ m'avait semblé meilleur pour vérifier ta théorie.
> Sinon pour répondre aux autres questions j'y joue en _vanilla_ (je ne trouve pas la résolution pénible à supporter) et si je ne parle pas des combats pourris c'est qu'il me semble que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que l'intérêt n'est pas là (même si je les trouve un peu trop fréquents à mon goût).


Je pense que la plupart des défauts que tu relèves sont légitimes. Après faut voir que t'y joues en 2015. A l'époque, si le jeu n'était pas dénué de défauts (les combats notamment), la plupart des points concernants la rigidté ou la maniabilité n'en étaient pas vraiment dans la mesure où c'était dans la norme de ce qui se faisait (j'dis pas que c'était bien pour autant).
En gros et caricatural c'est un peu comme lancer Doom aujourd'hui et dire "Putain c'est moche comment on peut aduler ce jeu ".

De toute façon même à l'époque l'intérêt reposait sur la narration, l'écriture, les divers questionnements soulevés par le jeu sur la nature de l'être, tout ça. Point de vue "Rpg" Fallout est bien plus abouti, même si PT réserve son lot de surprises, notamment avec les relations auprès des compagnons (pas tous assez développés, dommage), les divers personnages assez complexes et bien loin d'être des clichés ambulants (chose trop rare en Fantasy).
Puis Sigil, ce background de bric et de broc qui tient pourtant la route, cette histoire "personnelle" bien loin des sauvetages épiques habituelles du Rpg Med-Fan, cette amnésie pour une fois bien justifiée par un scénario, tout ça tout ça, putain faut que je le refasse  ::love:: 




> Je l'ai toujours dit : PT c'est surévalué, extrêmement surévalué. C'est un RPG bavard sans grand intérêt, que ce soit au niveau des quêtes, du gameplay et, pire encore, des combats.


 :Cell:

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de lancer *Pillars of Eternity*... et j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à Baldur's Gate III  ::O:   :Bave:  C'est génial, je suis tout excité, au point d'avoir bien galérer pour choisir ma classe de départ tellement j'avais envie de tout tester. Bon au final, j'ai opté pour un druide.
Par contre, autant j'avais vite assimilé les règles AD&D de BG, autant la je me sens totalement paumé devant ces nouvelles stats

Sinon, j'ai fait la connerie de lancer* agar.io*, le simulateur de vie sous-marine, et je reconnais que c'est excellent quand on veut poser son cerveau.

Enfin, j'ai débuté un second run sur *Dragon Quest IX: Les sentinelles du firmament* et le charme est intacte  :Bave:  Mon meilleur DQ sans hésitation. Ca me donne meme envie de relire les Fly  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens bah *Agar Io* je le teste justement aujourd'hui. Bon j'adhère moyennement mais le concept n'est pas mal quoique très basique.
Ayant atteint le maximum sur *2048* (en mode Practice, j'avoue, je ne suis pas un mutant), je suis passé à *2048 Plus*, dans le même but. Par contre là, le retour en arrière ne vaut que pour un seul mouvement, on est loin des largesses du Practice de 2048 (qui autorisait à peu près tout).

----------


## Zerger

Ah ca casse clairement pas trois pattes à un canard  ::P:  Mais bizarrement je me retrouve à le lancer (trop) souvent  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Je viens de lancer *Pillars of Eternity*... et j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à Baldur's Gate III


Tu vas assez vite trouver qu'il y a beaucoup de texte bien costaud mais pas assez de narration et de tension dramatique pour égaler un Baldur... Heureusement le background est intéressant et le ton bien sombre.




> C'est génial, je suis tout excité, au point d'avoir bien galérer pour choisir ma classe de départ tellement j'avais envie de tout tester. Bon au final, j'ai opté pour un druide.


C'est la meilleure partie du jeu, selon Tim Cain.  ::P: 
Cela dit je t'aurais conseillé de prendre une des classes pour lesquelles tu n'auras pas de compagnon: barbare, moine ou rogue. Le moine étant peut-être le plus sympa.




> Par contre, autant j'avais vite assimilé les règles AD&D de BG, autant la je me sens totalement paumé devant ces nouvelles stats


Tu y arriveras vite, tout est transparent et j'ai pas eu de problème.  ::):  Je crois que les stats d'évitement sont prioritaires sur la classe d'armure, et il ne faut pas hésiter à en mettre une épaisse aux magos qui ont des sorts de première ligne.

----------


## Kamasa

> Tiens bah *Agar Io* je le teste justement aujourd'hui. Bon j'adhère moyennement mais le concept n'est pas mal quoique très basique.
> Ayant atteint le maximum sur *2048* (en mode Practice, j'avoue, je ne suis pas un mutant), je suis passé à *2048 Plus*, dans le même but. Par contre là, le retour en arrière ne vaut que pour un seul mouvement, on est loin des largesses du Practice de 2048 (qui autorisait à peu près tout).


Ha ha ha 2048.
Chaque fois que je le lance sur mon "smartphone" (un vieux Nokia qui fait tourner Windows Phone 7), les gens se penchent par dessus mon épaule en me regardant mon meilleur score affiché.
"Bouh ! que 75000, c'est nul, sur mon iphone/android" j'ai fais 1 Million" (bon, j'exagère peut être).
C'est ce genre de remarque qui m'a fait dire que j'étais un peu une buse et j'ai un peu persévéré. Mais j'ai appris plus tard que sur les versions Iphone et Android il y avait de quoi annuler des mouvements  ::O: 
Et cette option, je l'ai pas sur la version Windows Phone 7.

Bah du coup, quand je demandais de retenter leurs scores sans utiliser l'option de retour arrière, y avait plus personne  ::(: 

[/ma vie, mon oeuvre]

----------


## soocrian

> Je viens de lancer *Pillars of Eternity*... et j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à Baldur's Gate III


Tu vas tomber de haut  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mais j'ai appris plus tard que sur les versions Iphone et Android il y avait de quoi annuler des mouvements 
> Et cette option, je l'ai pas sur la version Windows Phone 7.
> Bah du coup, quand je demandais de retenter leurs scores sans utiliser l'option de retour arrière, y avait plus personne 
> [/ma vie, mon oeuvre]


Au départ j'étais sur le mode de base, sans annulation de mouvement. J'ai dû taper dans les 130/170.000 pts. Le seul pote restant en lice jouait en Practice avec annulation de mouvements. En effet tu atteins le million sans forcer. J'ai poussé au max la grille, tu arrives à 3,8 millions environ et plus une case de libre. Intellectuellement c'est assez nul, car tu peux annuler une dizaine de mouvements en arrière, et le jeu va générer des tuiles à un autre endroit ou un 4 à la place d'un 2. Donc tu remodèles la grille jusqu'à ce que ça passe, suffit de détecter assez vite si tu pars mal. Bon du coup j'ai plus trop envie de revenir au mode sans annulation, vu que ton score est déterminé au hasard (à savoir que le jeu va te baiser à un moment en plaçant mal une nouvelle tuile, c'est aléatoire, imparable et ça n'est plus rattrapable à partir d'un certain score ou niveau de remplissage de la grille).

----------


## Astasloth

*Disgaea 3 : Absence of Justice*

J'ai craqué et j'ai acheté la compilation avec Disgaea 3, 4 et D2 sur laquelle je suis tombée par hasard dans un magasin.
Parce que j'aime bien cette série. J'avais déjà fait le premier et le 2e et l'ambiance complètement barjo de ce t-rpg m'éclate toujours autant.

Bref, de prime abord, après 4h de jeu (ce qui n'est absolument RIEN par rapport à la durée de vie des jeux de cette série), on est bien dans un Disgaea. Le gameplay n'a pas beaucoup changé, le design du jeu non plus... Pour ce dernier point, c'est d'ailleurs un peu dommage parce que, après tout, c'est un jeu PS3, mais j'y retrouve les même graphismes que ceux des deux jeux de la série que j'ai lancés sur ma PSP. Mais bon, ça reste mignon et con.
Oui, con. Comme toutes les histoires de la série Disgaea.
Car dans cet opus-ci, on incarne Mao, jeune démon et étudiant le plus estimé de l'université du Netherworld, ainsi que fils du directeur de la-dite université. Et Mao a un gros problème avec son père puisque celui-ci a osé détruire sa console et ses jeux vidéo, réduisant de ce fait à néant les milliers d'heures de jeu de son gamin qui entend bien le lui faire payer. Et comment le brillant étudiant va-t-il faire payer cet affront à son géniteur ? En le tuant pardi ! Et, pour ce faire, il a passé des mois à mener une étude très sérieuse en compulsant divers manga et en regardant de nombreux animés, pour en arriver à la conclusion que seul un héros peut venir à bout d'un Seigneur maléfique.
Le gros problème, c'est qu'il est un démon, le Mao. Du coup, les concepts tels que l'amour et la bravoure, nécessaires à l'acquisition du pouvoir d'un héros, lui sont étrangers. Qu'à cela ne tienne, il décide de se mettre en quête d'un héros pour lui voler son titre et ainsi être capable de faire payer ses affronts à son père.
Je vais passer sur l'amie d'enfance de Mao qui vient lui mettre des bâtons dans les roues car elle a elle aussi besoin d'un héros pour être la délinquante n°1 de l'université (ben oui, quand on est un démon digne de ce nom, on fait tout pour sécher l'école et rendre la vie impossible à ses professeurs, pas arriver en avance ni poser des questions intelligentes en classe comme elle le fait), pour seulement terminer ce petit résumé par : comme d'hab', le type qui a écrit le scénario a fumé.

Concernant le gameplay, on retrouve tout ce qui fait un tactical classique : les combats sur une grille, les personnages aux différentes capacités à utiliser de façon adéquate et à déplacer de manière à les préserver des attaques des ennemis. Mais on retrouve également tout ce qui a fait le nom de la série Disgaea, c'est-à-dire l'exagération dans tout. Des quantités de jobs à débloquer, une pléthore de monstres à trouver et à recruter pour venir parfaire l'équipe humaine, monstres qui, d'ailleurs, peuvent se métamorphoser en armes et fusionner l'espace d'un instant avec un combattant humain pour infliger des dégâts astronomiques aux adversaires, des techniques de combats ridicules mais dévastatrice (le fait de pouvoir empiler ses perso en une tour gigantesque pour pouvoir balayer ensuite la carte de combat avec et trucider les ennemis à distance), des géoblocs qui assènent des bonus ou des malus aux personnages posés sur les cases sous leur influence, aucune limite dans les niveaux des personnages ni dans les dégâts occasionnés par les combo réalisés en combat.
On trouve aussi de bonnes idées comme la salle de classe qui permet de déterminer avec qui un personnage aura le plus de chance de faire une attaque conjointe en combat en fonction des personnes à côté de qui il se trouve assis, un conseil des étudiants à soudoyer (ou tabasser si on est assez fort pour ça) pour pouvoir faire passer certaines motions, des clubs scolaires auxquels affilier ses combattants et monstres afin d'obtenir des bonus, etc.

 _<-- La fameuse "tour" de personnages_

Il n'y a donc pas vraiment de grosses innovations par rapport aux précédents opus. Mais on retrouve le plaisir de jouer à un jeu qui joue toujours sur la carte de l'absurde, du drôle à la japonaise et de l'exagération avec, pour les fans de la série, des petits clins d’œil aux précédents volets, avec des personnages qui viennent faire une petite apparition.

----------


## poneyroux

*Portal 2*
Parce que mieux vaut tard que jamais.
J'avais jamais fait aucun des deux Portal (j'ai toujours pas fait le premier, mais connaissant grosso merdo l'histoire et ayant un peu peur de l'effet démo tant décrié, j'ai préféré sauter directement au 2) mais n'en avais entendu que du bien.
Puisque je joue sur PC que depuis quelques mois, j'me suis dit qu'il était enfin temps de se lancer, sachant que j'suis pas le plus grand fan de puzzle game.
Mais putain  ::wub:: 
Les puzzles sont cools, y a aucun soucis avec ça, mais alors Wheatley  ::wub::   ::wub:: . 
C'est le personnage le plus cool de l'univers. J'suis un immense fan du duo Merchant / Gervais depuis The Office, et Wheatley est un abruti comme l'était Merchant dans The Office et dans Extras. Il est juste fantastique. C'est piquant, c'est débile, c'est absurde, je suis totalement conquis. 
Et le plus fou, c'est que ce ne soit même pas Merchant qui ait écrit les textes. 
Portal 3 hype > Half-life 3 hype (sauf si y a Ricky Gervais dedans)

Bon par contre, autant j'adore l'écriture, autant les puzzles en niveau plus ouvert (ceux qui ne sont pas de GladOS) sont clairement moins réussis. J'les ai trouvé clairement plus brouillons.

----------


## Goji

*Victor Vran.*, 
un Hack'n'Slash light pensé pour le pad, qui se découvre au fur et à mesure. Deux armes pour alterner entre différents styles de jeu, deux pouvoirs démoniaques (choisis parmi une bonne quinzaine) basés sur une jauge de vénèritude, des cartes de destinée (une bonne quinzaine également) pour booster les stats, puis un système de défis et de maléfices pour s'imposer des challenges dans les instances, puis la Transmutation pour jouer au bandit manchot des Carpates.
L'histoire est banale mais se laisse découvrir, les clins d’œil sont énormes mais supportables.
La maniabilité est excellente, les graphismes mignons.
On tue, on loot, on fait des galipettes pour aller chercher des trésors cachés, c'est très divertissant surtout avec un ou plusieurs potes.
Et surtout j'ai hâte de découvrir l'extension Motorhead !

----------


## Aza

> *Portal 2*
> Parce que mieux vaut tard que jamais.
> J'avais jamais fait aucun des deux Portal (j'ai toujours pas fait le premier, mais connaissant grosso merdo l'histoire et ayant un peu peur de l'effet démo tant décrié, j'ai préféré sauter directement au 2) mais n'en avais entendu que du bien.
> Puisque je joue sur PC que depuis quelques mois, j'me suis dit qu'il était enfin temps de se lancer, sachant que j'suis pas le plus grand fan de puzzle game.
> Mais putain 
> Les puzzles sont cools, y a aucun soucis avec ça, mais alors Wheatley  . 
> C'est le personnage le plus cool de l'univers. J'suis un immense fan du duo Merchant / Gervais depuis The Office, et Wheatley est un abruti comme l'était Merchant dans The Office et dans Extras. Il est juste fantastique. C'est piquant, c'est débile, c'est absurde, je suis totalement conquis. 
> Et le plus fou, c'est que ce ne soit même pas Merchant qui ait écrit les textes. 
> Portal 3 hype > Half-life 3 hype (sauf si y a Ricky Gervais dedans)
> ...


Il y a Portal : Stories Mel qui est sortit, un mod gratuit vraiment bien fait, jette y un oeil  :;): 

Sinon j'ai commencé *Tomb Raider*. 30 minutes de jeu, QTE QTE QTE QTE. C'est comme ça tout le jeu ? Si oui, j’arrête de suite. Ok, Lara est méga bonne, mais ça fait pas tout.

----------


## Momock

C'est pas comme-ça tout le temps, non. Mais y'aura toujours des QTE pour faire des actions de base comme ouvrir des trucs, etc.

----------


## jeanba

Suite à des vacances figurinesques, je me remets à *Dawn Of War, Soulstorm*.
Le niveau de zoom me semble très faible, est ce parce que je suis passé de19 à 24 pouces ?
Je prends les eldars, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout oublié et je me suis fait rapidement exploser.

Va falloir tout reprendre de 0 !

----------


## poneyroux

> Il y a Portal : Stories Mel qui est sortit, un mod gratuit vraiment bien fait, jette y un oeil 
> 
> Sinon j'ai commencé *Tomb Raider*. 30 minutes de jeu, QTE QTE QTE QTE. C'est comme ça tout le jeu ? Si oui, j’arrête de suite. Ok, Lara est méga bonne, mais ça fait pas tout.


Je m'y suis mis sous les conseils de... d'un type sur IRC, jonti comme tout, merci à lui.
Pour le moment c'est cool, mais je trouve que ça exacerbe encore plus le gros défaut de Portal 2, qui est un soucis de lisibilité quant au point à atteindre. Plus d'une fois dans la partie hors puzzle d'IA, j'ai passé pas mal de temps à chercher où je devais aller, et ça m'a un peu gavé. 
Mais le taff est assez fou en tout cas.

----------


## Zerger

Et allez, je recommence Pillars of Eternity pour la 3eme fois. J'arrive pas à me décider sur la composition de mon équipe, surtout qu'il y a pas énormément de compagnons et que je les trouve pas vraiment intéressants (surtout au niveau des stats)

Du coup, je me tate à recruter des persos customs  ::(:

----------


## Fizdol

Je suis en pleine partie du *Game Of Throne* de Cyanide. Et c'est bien, mille dieux. 
Bon je suis fan des bouquins depuis un bon paquet d'années, j'ai apprécié la série de HBO, donc le capital sympathie initial était très haut.
Alors si on passe de suite sur le gameplay des combats qui se foire complètement (il arrive à être mou et confus et solliciter une pause active toutes les 12 secondes - une sorte de truc à la KOTOR qui aurait pas tout compris), tout le reste c'est du petit lait : ambiances, décor, scénar, personnages, dialogues, choix, et même si il accuse visuellement un budget moyen, je le trouve beau, dans ses gueules, ses armures et des décors étriqués (mention spéciale à la Mole du Nord, dédale de forêt et de marécage). Un RPG avec une personnalité qui te fend comme une claymore un soir d'hiver.

----------


## Bus

À *Colonization 2*, soit celui sorti sur le moteur de Civ 4. Mais attention, avec le mod qui va bien, *Authentic Colonization*.
Un vrai bonheur. En vanilla, ce reboot m'avait laissé plutôt froid à sa sortie. J'avais été très déçu par son ambiance quelconque loin de rendre hommage au premier Col ou tout simplement aux images que peut véhiculer la conquête du Nouveau-Monde, alors que c'est ma partie préférée de l'Histoire (surtout concernant l'Amérique du Nord, la Nouvelle-France, la cohabitation avec les autochtones, les Anglais qui s'en mêlent, les guerres franco-algonquins vs anglos-iroquois, tout ça). Et le jeu manquait d'équilibrage, ce qui gâchait complètement l'expérience. 

Tout est corrigé avec le mod. On n'est plus pressé par la limite frustrante des 300 tours, l'IA a été retravaillée, le commerce est mieux équilibré. Du coup, faire l'effort de devenir auto-suffisant vaut le coup maintenant, il y a moyen de gagner avec différentes stratégies, le Roi est plus malin mais moins cheaté quand le jeu dure (donc on a une chance de gagner en faisant durer la partie et en exploitant réellement le jeu, alors qu'avant il valait mieux «cheater» en raccourcissant la partie au maximum)...

Et pour l'ambiance, le mod rajoute plein de petits graphiques, des tableaux, des scénettes qui illustrent la progression de nos colonies. Mais le meilleur, c'est de pouvoir jouer les musiques qu'on veut. Alors on redirige direct le dossier music vers celui qui contient les vieilles mélodies géniales du Colonization old school, on y rajoute celles du Dernier des Mohicans et du Nouveau-Monde pour faire bien, et c'est complètement l'ambiance dont je rêvais pour ce jeu.
Je prends vraiment plaisir à développer tant bien que mal ma Nouvelle-France, à faire pousser mes colonies dans le nord du continent au milieu des forêts boréales, à bâtir une relation de confiance avec les Cherokee (avec qui j'ai eu droit à ma petite guerre qui m'a coûté une colonie, mais qui m'acceptent maintenant). Et bien sûr, quand les Britanniques ont osé débarquer sur nos terres, c'est l'alliance direct contre eux. Et on va les virer de là, parce que l'histoire aurait été tellement mieux si elle s'était passée comme ça  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

*Shadow of Mordor*

Je me souviens avoir tiqué quand WB a communiqué sur le système Nemesis. Je me disais que ça n'a rien à faire là. Bah en fait, je les suspecte de l'avoir rajouté quand ils se sont rendu compte que sans ça, leur jeu serait seulement une repompe complète de Assassin's Creed (appelons le ACR) et Arkham City (appelons le ACI).
L'organisation générale est pompée sur ACR, et c'est chiant (_aka j'aime pas_). Plein de petits trucs à faire, de collectibles et upgrades, c'est très répétitif et chargé.
Le gameplay c'est ACR light pour le parkour (avec les mêmes défauts d'imprécision), et ACI pour les combats. 
Les combats sont sympa (heureusement, ça constitue 97% du jeu), on se sent puissant. Les animations sont excellentes.

Les graphismes sont bof mais au moins c'est fluide même quand y'a 30 gus à l'écran. Le monde ouvert est laid et monotone, sans génie. Par contre je trouve les Orcs (

Spoiler Alert! 


et Gollum

) très bien modélisés et détaillés. 

Enfin, le Nemesis, la seule vraie idée originale, est plutôt cool, ça donne de la vie à tout cet univers qui serait bien fade sans ça. On a toujours envie de se venger (soi ou qqun d'autre), d'aller chercher des infos sur nos cibles, de s'en faire "un petit dernier", etc.. Je donnais pas cher de ce truc, mais en fait je leur tire mon chapeau. Pour moi c'est ce qui sauve le jeu de l'ennui, la répétitivité et la généricité. En plus ça apporte pas mal d'humour, la plupart des Orcs étant un peu "décalés".

Bref, j'en suis à 5h de jeu, je trouve ça pas mal.

----------


## Sylvine

Moi j'étais assez positif avec le jeu, à constamment découvrir des trucs, jusqu'à que le jeu se finisse quand je m'y attendais pas du tout.
En gros je pensais avoir fini le tuto quoi, et là pouf, générique.

C'est pas forcément une question de temps de jeu, c'est juste que les mécaniques un peu intéressantes (principalement la chaine de commandement) ne sont en fait pas utilisées au delà des missions qui les introduisent.
Je sais pas si c'est par manque de temps ou si c'est fait exprès pour servir d'introduction à une éventuelle série, mais c'était très décevant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Moi j'étais assez positif avec le jeu, à constamment découvrir des trucs, jusqu'à que le jeu se finisse quand je m'y attendais pas du tout.
> En gros je pensais avoir fini le tuto quoi, et là pouf, générique.
> 
> C'est pas forcément une question de temps de jeu, c'est juste que les mécaniques un peu intéressantes (principalement la chaine de commandement) ne sont en fait pas utilisées au delà des missions qui les introduisent.
> Je sais pas si c'est par manque de temps ou si c'est fait exprès pour servir d'introduction à une éventuelle série, mais c'était très décevant.


Pareil, même le système de contrôle, ils filent ca beaucoup trop tard, alors que c'est ce qui rend le jeu vraiment passionnant (prendre 5 orcs au pif, les controler, les faire monter dans la hiérarchie et les coller garde du corps de notre cible)

----------


## Cotopaxi

> *Victor Vran.*, 
> un Hack'n'Slash light pensé pour le pad, qui se découvre au fur et à mesure. Deux armes pour alterner entre différents styles de jeu, deux pouvoirs démoniaques (choisis parmi une bonne quinzaine) basés sur une jauge de vénèritude, des cartes de destinée (une bonne quinzaine également) pour booster les stats, puis un système de défis et de maléfices pour s'imposer des challenges dans les instances, puis la Transmutation pour jouer au bandit manchot des Carpates.
> L'histoire est banale mais se laisse découvrir, les clins d’œil sont énormes mais supportables.
> La maniabilité est excellente, les graphismes mignons.
> On tue, on loot, on fait des galipettes pour aller chercher des trésors cachés, c'est très divertissant surtout avec un ou plusieurs potes.
> Et surtout j'ai hâte de découvrir l'extension Motorhead !


La même et c'est de la bonne !

----------


## jeanba

J'ai réussi à le désinstaller après une longue séance d'exorcisme

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai réussi à le désinstaller après être arrivé à des tableaux à la con multipliant tellement de contraintes arbitraires/débiles que ça devenait une cash machine.

----------


## jeanba

> J'ai réussi à le désinstaller après être arrivé à des tableaux à la con multipliant tellement de contraintes arbitraires/débiles que ça devenait une cash machine.


J'en étais à m'acharner trois semaines pour attendre le gros coup de bol qui me ferait passer le niveau.
Maintenant j'hésite entre la scientologie et Plant vs Zombies 2

----------


## Kayrah

J'ai commencé *Fallout 3*, après avoir joué pas mal d'heures à Skyrim.
Concrètement, j'accroche un peu moins mais l'ambiance a l'air très chouette. Par contre le jeu a planté deux fois. J'espère que ce n'est propre au jeu..

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est exactement ça : toutes les 3 semaines, le jeu constate que tu n'es pas passé à la caisse pour acheter des tours supplémentaires.
Alors il a peur que tu lâches le jeu, donc il t'envoie un super enchaînement pré-calculé qui te permet enfin de finir le niveau.
Et ce petit piège à con recommence ad nauseam. 3 semaines - "coup de bol", 3 semaines -"coup de bol", etc....

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Viewtiful Joe_

Le jeu propose une ambiance originale et colorée, un gameplay très réactif et rapide (malgré la nécessité d'utiliser quasi-systématiquement le ralentissement du temps) et un level design aux petits oignions.
Je l'avais commencé il y a des années sans le finir. En le reprenant du début j'ai passé les premiers niveaux en me demandant pourquoi je n'avais pas poussé l'aventure à son terme (le jeu proposant peu de niveaux).

J'ai vite compris : le jeu est putain de dur !
Les checkpoints sont super espacés, les vies limitées et les boss nécessitent tous de planifier une stratégie efficace pour espérer les vaincre (il faut évidemment avoir du skill). Je viens de terminer le combat contre le PUTAIN DE REQUIN !
Le boss nécessite souvent de fuir pour éviter sa très longue attaque où il nous fonce dessus et cherche à nous attraper. Problème : sa vie régénère lentement mais surement et, l'un de ses mouvements lui permet de régénérer SUPER VITE. 

Précisons qu'il a plusieurs barres de vie.
Précisons qu'il balance des piranhas qui ralentissent le joueur et empêche de fuir.

Bref j'espère trouver la force de le finir pour cette fois (je joue en normal et j'ai un feeling qui m'évoque Dark Souls vis à vis de la difficulté). Un point que je trouve injustement relou : certains checkpoints ne permettent pas de sauvegarder (oui j'ai l'intention de parler du système de sauvegarde à chaque fois que je fais un retour sur un jeu, un petit défi personnel). On se retrouve parfois à devoir insister pour finir un passage avant d’éteindre la console juste pour éviter de perdre sa progression antérieure à un checkpoint que l'on a pourtant déjà atteint.

----------


## hisvin

*Serpent in the Staglands:*Un jeu de rôle conçu par et pour les opticiens.  ::ninja::  Pour l'instant, je débute mais ça semble assez intéressant et rugueux, ce qui est une assez bonne chose.

----------


## Tchey

Je joue toujours à plusieurs jeux en même temps, mais en ce moment, je joue en particulier à *Airships : Conquer the Skies*, et à *Cogmind*.


http://zarkonnen.com/airships

http://www.gridsagegames.com/cogmind/index.html

----------


## Momock

> _Viewtiful Joe_
> 
> Le jeu propose une ambiance originale et colorée, un gameplay très réactif et rapide (malgré la nécessité d'utiliser quasi-systématiquement le ralentissement du temps) et un level design aux petits oignions.
> Je l'avais commencé il y a des années sans le finir. En le reprenant du début j'ai passé les premiers niveaux en me demandant pourquoi je n'avais pas poussé l'aventure à son terme (le jeu proposant peu de niveaux).
> 
> J'ai vite compris : le jeu est putain de dur !
> Les checkpoints sont super espacés, les vies limitées et les boss nécessitent tous de planifier une stratégie efficace pour espérer les vaincre (il faut évidemment avoir du skill). Je viens de terminer le combat contre le PUTAIN DE REQUIN !
> Le boss nécessite souvent de fuir pour éviter sa très longue attaque où il nous fonce dessus et cherche à nous attraper. Problème : sa vie régénère lentement mais surement et, l'un de ses mouvements lui permet de régénérer SUPER VITE. 
> 
> ...


You can do it! Courage! Le requin était le boss le plus lourdingue du jeu, maintenant un chemin fait de pétales de roses s'ouvre devant toi.

Note: le plus relou =/= le plus dur, je tiens à le préciser.

Et sinon, pour ma part, je joue à *Way of the Samurai 4* sur PC, un jeu super cool malgré des décisions de gamedesign stupides (dont le farming pour monter les dégâts des armes, sinon elles ne font rien contre certains ennemis/en hard) et le portage très... fait à l'arrache (avec en bonus des bugs de son chelous, comme le fait que courir sur du sable/terre fait le bruit de courir sur de la pierre/bois, et vice-versa. Enfin c'est compensé par le fait qu'on hérite des trucs à grinder d'un partie à l'autre, du coup je me suis pas trop senti forcé de tuer pour tuer. Et puis les combats sont funs, alors c'est pas un drame). J'en suis à mon cinquième perso (le premier qui soit une femme, et le premier en hard). J'ai mis au moins 4 parties à tout comprendre, au niveau du système de combat, des stances, des upgrades et tout le bordel tellement Darksouls à côté c'est clair (et encore, j'ai toujours pas pigé comment fonctionne exactement le contre...)

----------


## Dicsaw

Les combats de WoTS... funs ?

J'ai commencé y'a pas longtemps, j'aime beaucoup, mais les combats sont bordéliques comme pas possible.

----------


## Momock

Bordéliques? Mais c'est du 1 contre 1! C'est un peu compliqué de changer de cible par contre, j'avoue.

----------


## jeanba

> C'est exactement ça : toutes les 3 semaines, le jeu constate que tu n'es pas passé à la caisse pour acheter des tours supplémentaires.
> Alors il a peur que tu lâches le jeu, donc il t'envoie un super enchaînement pré-calculé qui te permet enfin de finir le niveau.
> Et ce petit piège à con recommence ad nauseam. 3 semaines - "coup de bol", 3 semaines -"coup de bol", etc....


C'est un peu ce qui m'a "fasciné" : essayé de trouver les ficelles pour retenir le client et l'amener à la caisse

----------


## soocrian

J'ai réinstallé *Diablo 1*. Ça reste le meilleur épisode de la série selon moi, tout est parfait : l'atmosphère, le loot, le design, les boss, la musique...

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Fallout Shelter* sur Android.

Ce petit jeu de gestion est très bien noté. C'est une merde. 
Le but est de construire et défendre un abri, pièce par pièce et en augmentant le nombre de résident (on en attire ou on en fait par copulation).
Visuellement c'est magnifique, et l'interface, les menus, sont plutôt bien faits.

J'en suis à mon deuxième abri, c'est pénible au possible. Pourquoi ? C'est un jeu 1/ Difficile et 2/ Qui exige une présence PERMANENTE.

Difficile : on subit des attaques de rats-dioactifs et de pillards, et des incendies, à intervalles très rapprochées.
Les attaques impliquent de placer manuellement et rapidement ses meilleurs résidents en défense (ceux à qui on a mis un flingue  et/ou une tenue trouvés dans le désert). C'est fastidieux.
Et surtout ça désorganise totalement l'abri, puisqu'on avait d'abord placé chaque résident là où il est le plus efficace (les forts à la centrale, les doués en perception au traitement de l'eau, les charismatiques à la radio, etc).

Présence permanente : les mecs qu'on envoie dehors tiennent pas 1h sans clamser, donc il faut reco toutes les 30 minutes et leur demander de rentrer selon leur état.
Les salles produisent toutes les 1,2,8 minutes différentes ressources. Les récolter manuellement rapporte des Caps, la monnaie indispensable pour acheter de nouvelles salles, et virer les roches pour construire. Et la récolte manuelle dès que la ressource est dispo permet d'augmenter les stocks, si on a un niveau de production correct. De même cliquer sur les persos quand ils prennent un level rapporte des caps (toutes les 5 minutes à la louche).

En revanche, lâchez le jeu quelques heures, vous avez les ressources dans le rouge, vous devez créer des salles mais sans les Caps nécessaires, les résidents, à sec d'eau et de bouffe, sont totalement démoralisés. Si, pendant une attaque de rats ou pillards, vous ne micro-managez pas en urgence vos bonshommes, certains vont mourir pendant le combat (et les rats empoisonnent, en plus). Les ranimer coûte une fortune en caps et si vous laissez le cadavre au sol pour accumuler les caps nécessaires à leur résurrection, le moral des persos voisins chute très vite à côtoyer le type au sol.

J'adore ce genre de jeu (Tiny Death Star propose la même chose avec une Etoile Noire à gérer), c'est marrant au début, puis répétitif, puis carrément gavant à force de micro-gestion. Là, je suis gavé d'entrée par la difficulté et l'omni-présence requise. Je continue de cerner le fonctionnement, le plus précisément possible, mais je ne suis pas loin de désinstaller pour avoir la paix.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> You can do it! Courage! Le requin était le boss le plus lourdingue du jeu, maintenant un chemin fait de pétales de roses s'ouvre devant toi.
> 
> *Note: le plus relou =/= le plus dur, je tiens à le préciser*.


Brrrr !
J'avoue que le boss de requin m'a laissé victorieux mais vidé. Hier je me suis contenté d'avancer d'un point de sauvegarde (la zone suivante était étonnamment courte et facile).

----------


## Madvince

> *Fallout Shelter* sur Android.
> 
> Ce petit jeu de gestion est très bien noté. C'est une merde. 
> Le but est de construire et défendre un abri, pièce par pièce et en augmentant le nombre de résident (on en attire ou on en fait par copulation).
> Visuellement c'est magnifique, et l'interface, les menus, sont plutôt bien faits.
> 
> J'en suis à mon deuxième abri, c'est pénible au possible. Pourquoi ? C'est un jeu 1/ Difficile et 2/ Qui exige une présence PERMANENTE.
> 
> Difficile : on subit des attaques de rats-dioactifs et de pillards, et des incendies, à intervalles très rapprochées.
> ...


C'est comme pour* Sheltered* que j'ai pris il y a quelques jours:  le jeu a du potentiel mais il y a beaucoup trop de micro gestion ( putain, ouvrir les deux  portes du sas manuellement pour chaque perso qui veut sortir/entrer ...aaargh! ).

----------


## Pierronamix

The Witcher 3 :

Je continue tranquillement, c'est pas mal, l'histoire se suit, les personnages sont intéressants, le gameplay....passe, et c'est toujours très très joli. PAR CONTRE j'aimerais une MAJ avec un bouton "mettre un taquet au PNJ pour qu'il arrête de parler en vieil anglais nanar et qu'il finisse sa putain de phrase avant l'année prochaine".  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Fallout Shelter* sur Android.
> 
> Ce petit jeu de gestion est très bien noté. C'est une merde. 
> Le but est de construire et défendre un abri, pièce par pièce et en augmentant le nombre de résident (on en attire ou on en fait par copulation).
> Visuellement c'est magnifique, et l'interface, les menus, sont plutôt bien faits.
> 
> J'en suis à mon deuxième abri, c'est pénible au possible. Pourquoi ? C'est un jeu 1/ Difficile et 2/ Qui exige une présence PERMANENTE.
> 
> Difficile : on subit des attaques de rats-dioactifs et de pillards, et des incendies, à intervalles très rapprochées.
> ...


On doit pas jouer à la même version. les gars que j'envoie dehors tiennent plus de 12h (je les fais rentrer car j'ai besoin de ce qu'ils lootent mais ils sont encore large niveau stimpack), et le jeu s'arrête lorsque tu l'arrêtes. Tu n'auras jamais d'attaque/incendie lorsque tu n'es pas dans le jeu.

Par contre je suis d'accord le mico management durant les attaques est compliqué au début, lorsqu'on ne peut pas armer tous les résidents.

----------


## Shapa

*League Of Legends:*  ::trollface::  Ouaip j'ai arrêté Dota pour LoL, ragez pas. J'y joue en groupe avec des potes, c'est plus rapide que Dota, perso j'aime bien. Je dirais pas mieux ou moins bien c'est une question de feeling et après 1500 heures sur Doto j'avais besoin de changer d'air. 

*Xenoblades Chronicles:* Entre deux parties de LoL parce que j'en ai entendu du bien et qu'il est dispo en emu sur Wii U. Alors déjà putain c'est moche. Le doublage est a se tirer une balle. Du coup mis en Jap, c'est moins pénible. Les combats sont rigolos, l'histoire a l'air plan plan mais pas désagréable. Je vais mettre au moins 6 mois a le finir vu mon rythme mais il est pas déplaisant. Faudra que j'avance un peu plus pour voir s'il est aussi excellent que ce que j'en ai entendu.

*TESO:* Topé a pas cher. J'y joue avec ma copine. Il propose de l'exploration sympa, des combats assez cools. Pas d'abonnement, de quoi s'amuser a pas trop cher. Faudra voir si le pex est pas trop pénible et le HL.

----------


## Sylvine

> PAR CONTRE j'aimerais une MAJ avec un bouton "mettre un taquet au PNJ pour qu'il arrête de parler en vieil anglais nanar et qu'il finisse sa putain de phrase avant l'année prochaine".


Ça existe, ça s’appelle le patch français.  :Cigare:

----------


## Pierronamix

Tu rigoles mais j'hésite à jouer en VO pour voir si ils parlent plus vite.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> On doit pas jouer à la même version. les gars que j'envoie dehors tiennent plus de 12h (je les fais rentrer car j'ai besoin de ce qu'ils lootent mais ils sont encore large niveau stimpack), et le jeu s'arrête lorsque tu l'arrêtes. Tu n'auras jamais d'attaque/incendie lorsque tu n'es pas dans le jeu.
> 
> Par contre je suis d'accord le mico management durant les attaques est compliqué au début, lorsqu'on ne peut pas armer tous les résidents.


J'ai constaté ce matin à la reco que le jeu, en effet, ne continue pas quand on déco. Par contre je quitte avec les jauges en vert, je reprends avec les jauges en rouge, et j'en ai pour un moment à les faire repasser vert. J'avais 4 salles de générateur, je crée une salle radio et une infirmerie, bim ! Manque d'énergie, je refais 2 salles générateur, et je suis encore en déficit. S'il faut créer une salle générateur à chaque fois que tu sors un local un peu plus spécifique, ça va vite me gaver (need évidemment 2 résidents à mettre dedans pour que ça tourne). J'ai aussi des besoins d'eau/bouffe qui augmentent alors que j'ai la même population de résidents... donc je pige pas.
Hier j'ai subi 3 attaques de pillards et 2 de rats en moins d'une demi-heure. J'ai eu tort de laisser les résidents gérer les rats sans déplacer les persos un par un : j'ai eu 3 morts, je me suis ruiné pour en relever 2. 
Le seul truc que je n'ai pas tenté, c'est d'envoyer massivement du monde dehors looter des armes, mais les résidents sont tellement nécessaires dedans à faire tourner les ressources, que je ne vois pas...

Enfin bref, c'est surtout un constat persistant que je suis dans le rouge en permanence, quelque soit ma façon de gérer le jeu, ce qui est très pénible.
Intellectuellement, on a un abri dans lequel peuvent rentrer rats et pillards, j'avoue je me sens pris pour un con...

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu rigoles mais j'hésite à jouer en VO pour voir si ils parlent plus vite.


Tu joues déjà en VO...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu joues déjà en VO...


C'est pas le polonais la VO ?

----------


## Haelnak

Non, c'était le polonais pour le premier opus mais c'est l'anglais depuis The Witcher 2.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

En fait ils parlent vachement en argot du Nord dans _The Witcher 3_, avec des expressions comme "lass" et l'utilisation du "me" pour "my".

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non, c'était le polonais pour le premier opus mais c'est l'anglais depuis The Witcher 2.


Ah merde, merci.




> En fait ils parlent vachement en argot du Nord dans The Witcher 3, avec des expressions comme "lass" et l'utilisation du "me" pour "my".


Ouais non mais c'est mal foutu. Ca sonne pas une conversation mais comme quelqu'un qui récite son texte. Du coup si ça change dans une autre langue, je tenterais peut être.


Y a pas une option pour que Geralt arrête de parler tout seul aussi ?  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> *Xenoblades Chronicles:* Entre deux parties de LoL parce que j'en ai entendu du bien et qu'il est dispo en emu sur Wii U. Alors déjà putain c'est moche. Le doublage est a se tirer une balle. Du coup mis en Jap, c'est moins pénible.


J'ai fait le jeu direct en jap, du coup je suis aller voir une vidéo sur youtube, et effectivement c'est plutôt hillarant! Alors que pour moi, les doublages jap sont excellents et sont même un gros point positif pour le jeu

----------


## UndeadThings

*Spore: complete pack.*
Je l'ai eu y'a un moment pour 7€, ben putain, ça c'est de l'investissement.
J'ai perdu mes sauvegardes (j'ai passé une semaine a y jouer quand j'avais plus internet y'a quelque temps) mais là j'ai recommencé une partie, diantre que c'est bon, les différentes phases de ce jeu sont génial (la cutscene avant la phase civilisation est géniale), tout est parfait même si les textures font un peu mal et l'impossibilité de faire une créature pas moche (du coup ça devient un concours de créature dégueulasse).
Le seul soucis c'est que a la phase espace, ça devient redondant au bon d'un moment avec les allées-retours pour les épices.
Mais pour 7€, c'est super intéressant.

----------


## Herr Peter

Tiens, quelqu'un qui a aimé Spore. Tu vas te sentir bien seul par ici  :^_^:

----------


## Catel

> Ah merde, merci.


Mais fais-le quand même en Polonais  ::ninja::  On s'est foutu de moi mais ça reste la langue des livres, la langue des devs, or le monde du Sorceleur est plein de culture et d'âme polonaise. Et pour moi langue et culture sont étroitement liées.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Mais fais-le quand même en Polonais  On s'est foutu de moi mais ça reste la langue des livres, la langue des devs, or le monde du Sorceleur est plein de culture et d'âme polonaise. Et pour moi langue et culture sont étroitement liées.


Ouais ça se sent. Rien que le fait qu'ils parlent tout le temps de vodka. Non mais du coup, autant l'intrigue est intéressante, autant les dialogues sont pénibles.

----------


## raaaahman

> Tiens, quelqu'un qui a aimé Spore. Tu vas te sentir bien seul par ici


Pas forcément, d'ailleurs j'ai un truc à vous confesser...  ::unsure::

----------


## Sylvine

Puisqu'on parle de Spore, et tout en continuant dans ma lancée du "voyons voir ce que vaut en réalité ce bundle" j'ai lancé Godus.

Le premier jeu que j'ai testé du bundle était visiblement un portage console, celui-là est ostensiblement un jeu tablette qu'on a aussi largué sur PC. Le jeu s'en cache pas et m'annonce fièrement que je n'aurais pas à me taper des microtransactions. C'est trop bon M. Molyneux.
En prime le jeu est en accès anticipé.

Ba sinon c'est un god game prévu pour être un F2P tablette.
Je crois que ça en dit suffisamment, ça m'a l'air simpliste au possible, blindé de mécaniques qui parlent aux parties les plus primitives du cerveau (faut cliquer partout et ça fait plein d'effets sonores et visuels, comme un jouet pour bébé) et on passe son temps à attendre.
Je l'ai pas mis dans le topic des jeux abandonnés parce qu'il est pas exclu que je le relance à l'occasion pour me détendre, parce que contrairement à l'autre il est plutôt bien réalisé et agréable à jouer, mais j'y crois moyen.

----------


## raaaahman

Tiens étrangement évoquer Spore m'a fait penser à un vieux jeu du nom de WarBreeds, et diantre je ne me rappelais pas que la bande son était si bien!  ::o:

----------


## Goji

> *Fallout Shelter* sur Android.


installé il y a 3 ou 4 jours, et il va dégager dans pas longtemps.

La première base a été un désastre, un brouillon on va dire.
Dans la 2e base ça se passe pas trop mal, mais je me fait chier, ce qui est un point noir majeur quand le but est de faire joujou rapido entre deux stations de métro. Comme je joue sur un téléphone pas immense, choper les bonhommes (et les bonnes femmes) c'est vraiment galère, ce qui annihile quasi l'intérêt du jeu.
De plus, je pense comme Oldnoobie que la partie continue sans nous (ou simule un moment passer sans nous) car lorsque je me connecte, les barres sont en rouge, les enfants devenus adultes, les explorateurs morts... alors non seulement je me fais chier mais en plus il faudrait être connecté 24/24 ? Sérieux ?

Ma conclusion : sur un téléphone, faut pas aller plus loin que le _2048_ pour bien s'amuser ^^

----------


## znokiss

> Ma conclusion : sur un téléphone, faut pas aller plus loin que le _2048_ pour bien s'amuser ^^


A vrai dire, j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur "Into The Dead" sur Android. Tout con, tout bon, bien réalisé et défouloir. Il m'a valu de bonnes traces en forme d'anse rouge sur les fesses après une pause caca interminable.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) Y a pas une option pour que Geralt arrête de parler tout seul aussi ?


Boarf, ça permet à la vieille du prologue de te sortir un _"Moi on me dit que je suis folle quand je parle toute seule"_.

----------


## Supergounou

> A vrai dire, j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur "Into The Dead" sur Android. Tout con, tout bon, bien réalisé et défouloir. Il m'a valu de bonnes traces en forme d'anse rouge sur les fesses après une pause caca interminable.


Tu veux dire une trace de ta chaise de bureau?  ::siffle:: 

Perso c'est 1000000 qui m'a fait perdre beaucoup de temps.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Boarf, ça permet à la vieille du prologue de te sortir un _"Moi on me dit que je suis folle quand je parle toute seule"_.



C'est un détail, hein, je chipote. Ca m'agace parce que je trouve ça débile, mais c'est pas un vrai défaut.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ma conclusion : sur un téléphone, faut pas aller plus loin que le _2048_ pour bien s'amuser ^^


Je l'ai plus ou moins "fini" et je suis passé à 2048+ (6 par 6 cases), c'est encore meilleur !

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est un détail, hein, je chipote. Ca m'agace parce que je trouve ça débile, mais c'est pas un vrai défaut.


Ouai c'est un peu chelou. Mais le vrai truc bizarre c'est qu'au lieu de faire un truc "à la Batman" avec le mec qui pense, les devs le font vraiment parler tout seul (les lèvres bougent). 
Peut-être que c'est pareil dans les bouquins et qu'il fait ses analyses/remarques à voix haute même quand il est seul, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouai c'est un peu chelou. Mais le vrai truc bizarre c'est qu'au lieu de faire un truc "à la Batman" avec le mec qui pense, les devs le font vraiment parler tout seul (les lèvres bougent).


Oui voilà.

----------


## Safo

*Gauntlet*
Vraiment sympa ce jeu  ::o: 
Je l'avais acheté à sa sortie et n'y avais pas touché avant la slayer edition sortie la semaine dernière.

Gameplay au poile. Ca répond bien, si on meurt c'est quasi tout le temps de notre faute (quasi car il y a quelques souci avec le décors de temps à autre mais rarement).
Visuellement c'est mignon tout plein avec cette vue de dessus et ces perso tout petit  ::P:  Ca n'en reste pas moins très animé et lisible.

Tous les persos sont intéressants et ont un gameplay sensiblement différent (thumb up pour le mage qui est bien plus technique que les autres à jouer ce qui rend sa maitrise encore plus gratifiante). 
Et premier jeu avec un barbare qui ressemble REELLEMENT à un babare. Malgré la taille des persos etc, tant niveau graphs/DA, sons et gameplay, rarement eu autant le sentiment de jouer Conan le barbare (ma référence en matière de barb'  ::P:  ).

Je joue en solo ou en duo avec un pote qui a chopé le jeu lui aussi. J'ai tenté rapidos en cherchant une partie publique et ca semble etre désert.
J'espère que ca ne va pas influencer sur la suite du jeu (j'imagine bien que si ceci dit ...) et qu'on aura plus de perso par la suite.

----------


## Goji

Plus de perso par la suite ? mais ce serait violer outrageusement la licence du jeu, t'es ouf !

----------


## Safo

> Plus de perso par la suite ? mais ce serait violer outrageusement la licence du jeu, t'es ouf !


+ ou -? Je ne comprends pas ce que tu racontes avec ta phrase.
Je veux + de persos, c'est tout. Ca ne viole rien du tout au vu du passif du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Gauntlet est une vieille (vieille) licence (1985 - mazette !), tu ne dois pas être sans le savoir.
Ce jeu proposait 4 personnages (un guerrier, un mage, un elfe et une Valkyrie) et pas un de plus.
Voilà pourquoi, même si dans l'absolu je m'en fous totalement, je disais ça pour causer ma bonne Lucette  ::):

----------


## Safo

Ah bah si tu en restes à la version de 1985 effectivement.
Mais Dark legacy en proposait déjà bien plus 5 ans plus tard  ::): 
Quel est le "canon" à respecter après je m'en fous. J'en veux plus  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Bulletstorm, 2ème run.
Ce jeu est gravement sous-estimé, c'est du fun en barres de 90Kg, 65% de matières grasses et 35% de testostérone.
L'air de rien, on s'ennuie pas 1/10ème de secondes, la mise en scène est incroyablement bourrine et surchargée, ça pète de partout, ça étripe, ça explose, ça dynamite, ça disperse, ça ventile...

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur mon bundle bidule, j'ai lancé en trainant les savate The Sun and Moon, un jeu de plateforme basé sur des niveaux courts et du die & retry façon Super Meat Boy.
J'étais pas chaud parce que ça m’intéresse moyennement comme genre, mais la particularité du gameplay rend les contrôles super agréables. Le personnage, une petite boule, peut rentrer dans la matière en appuyant sur une touche. Ce faisant il est soumit à une espèce de gravité inversée qui fait penser à la poussée d’Archimède, c'est très grisant, on se sent comme un dauphin.
Mais le problème c'est que la nature du jeu empêche de vraiment savourer, on passe son temps à crever.

Mais contre toute attente ça m'a absorbé et je me suis retrouvé à enchainer les niveaux, je pense que je vais le finir (je vais me contenter d'une fin simple par contre, parce qu'il y a moyen de gagner des trucs spéciaux en battant des records de temps apparemment, mais je suis pas un cyborg).

Mais une vidéo vaudra mieux qu'un long discours :



Je précise que c'est pas non plus représentatif de mon expérience de jeu (pour le moment), c'est de loin le niveau le plus dur que j'ai fait.
Après je dois avouer que si tous les niveaux suivants sont de ce calibre, je risque de lâcher assez vite.

----------


## Supergounou

> Toujours sur mon bundle bidule, j'ai lancé en trainant les savate The Sun and Moon


Moi qui hésitais à le prendre ce bundle, vendu!  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

c'est quoi cette vidéo, sérieux c'est pour faire un AVC / épilepsie ou un test d'agilité pour chimpanzé, s'pas possible Oo

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur mon bundle, j'essaye The Hunter Primal.

J'avais adoré The Hunter qui arrivait à rendre un truc aussi con que la chasse intéressante, et je me souviens avoir rêvé (probablement comme beaucoup) du même jeu mais contre des proies qui représentent un danger.
Alors là, The Hunter Primal avait tout pour plaire puisqu'on peut affronter deux des prédateurs emblématiques, les dinosaures bien sûr, mais aussi l'être humain (dans tous les sens du terme vu qu'on peut flinguer des vrais joueurs façon DayZ).

Ba déjà, première douche froide, quasiment aucun serveur n'a activé le mode PvP, donc pour affronter des humains on repassera.
Deuxième gros point noir, pourquoi je démarre avec une putain de machette ?
Pourquoi est-ce que j'avais de base une arme 20 fois plus amusante dans le jeu de base qui me faisait affronter des lapins et des biches et qui se voulait plus simulation ?

Je comprends le principe de l'équipement qui évolue, mais là ça pue du cul, surtout que j'ai vu les armes disponibles et c'est pas fifou, ils se sont contenté de reprendre une poignée parmi celles du jeu de base.
C'est sensé être une version fantasmée et sous stéroïde de The Hunter, faites-moi au moins démarrer avec une arme de poing ou une petite carabine, pour progressivement débloquer des mitrailleuses lourdes et des lance-roquette bordel !

Du peu que j'ai joué, je me suis contenté de chercher des caisses parsemées sur la carte pour essayer de trouver une arme moins pourrie (j'ai trouvé que des munitions), j'ai vaguement entendu des dinosaures au loin et j'ai fini par mourir en tombant d'une colline.
Sérieux, c'était chiant comme la mort, The Hunter était 5000 fois plus excitant !

Je comprends pas comment on peut foirer un truc aussi simple.

----------


## sissi

*Wolfenstein: New Order.*

Bordel, un univers uchronique sympa comme tout et ils en font un jeu naze qui cible les consoles encore une fois, c'est du fps moderne de merde. C'est, de mon point de vue, mauvais partout ou presque. 
Techniquement, c'est à la ramasse, le fov est étriqué, en l'augmentant, les textures dégueulent et s'affichent avec un temps de retard dans un flou immonde. Mais passons.

Le plus grave, c'est toute la construction et le gameplay. Positivons, les armes ont la pêche. Et c'est tout.

J'ai de bon souvenirs sur RTCW ou le premier, j'ai pas fait le 2009 mais celui là, il me saoule puissance dix.

Forcément, une liste s'impose, j'en oublie beaucoup...

- ia conne.  Un type au sol, le schleu passe à coté sans sourciller. L'ia ne me voit pas alors que je suis en face d'elle. Bien entendu, soit ils se jettent sur vos armes, soit ils laissent des morceaux de crânes dépasser pour que le joueur au pad ait le temps de les aligner. Hoooo de temps ils balancent une grenade mais hormis ça...
- phase d'infiltrations anodines et qui font chier. Je veux buter du boches en boucles, pas me balader dans des couloirs en stabbant des mecs aussi cons qu'une borne à incendie. Même les clebs sont abrutis, ils sentent rien hormis sur les scripts...
- le/la pote qui te parle via micro, tout le temps. Et qui te dis quoi faire, tout le temps, où passer, quand. J'ai vraiment horreur de ça, cette intrusion dans la vie de joueur, c'est de l'assistance en continu.
- les check point. Pas de F5 F9. Tu crèves, tu recommences le passage. Encore un truc prévu pour console et porté sur PC sans chercher à comprendre. 
- les hubs. Un centre de commandement merdique ici. Et là, c'est le pompom, je fais le coursier de service. Va chercher ça, puis ramène ceci. Sérieux ? Mais bon dieu, c'est quand que je me tape des vagues de nazi avec un double barreled shotgun ? C'est quand que vous allez me lâcher avec vos scripts hérité d'un COD ? C'est quand qu'on me lâche en pleine nature pour bu gfbgfb,kda,mdal,op

Du calme...

- Je continue sur les animations immersives de mes burnes (ouvrir une trappe, une porte), les serrures à débloquer via un mini jeu, le personnage lourdingue qui s'accroche à rien, les passages forcés (j'ai 450 armes, la séquences d'après il me reste un couteau et un laser parce qu'ici il faut passer infiltration...), les débilité du genre ici tu découpes le grillage avec le découpeur laser mais on te met une borne de rechargement là au cas où. Ha ? Sur le toit de l'immeuble la borne ?  :tired: 
- Les phases de rails shooting ou dans le ton COD comme la varappe. Ça n'apporte rien, c'est chiant, c'est gavant, c'est pas innovant pour un sou et il suffit de connaitre les spawns.
- les jumps scare qu'ont voit venir. Un gros chien, tiens, je suis sur qu'il va venir me faire coucou  quand j'irais par là.

Et ce scénar nanardesque. L'Europe est nazifié, le monde est en train de suivre, ya des caméra partout, des postes de contrôle, des ss en pagaille, des uber robots, du 1984 en puissance avec les poucaves partout et les mecs se baladent pépère sur le continent, s"évadent d'un camp de travail et rentrent tranquillou (comme on épile son minou) dans la grosse ville  sursursurveillé. J'avais les bras qui tombaient suite à la mission 

Spoiler Alert! 


des hélicos

. Jvais pas en rajouter avec le héros sous testo, caricature de film d'action, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le black avec sa

 coupe façon joueur de foot surpayé (je sais pas, 

Spoiler Alert! 


dans un camp de travail,

 généralement, on rase pour éviter les poux et autres saloperies mais lui tout va bien, le mec se la joue Thauvin et la race supérieure laisse faire). Je me demande 

Spoiler Alert! 


si il va crever en sauvant le héros blanc tiens.


Fin bref, le liant entre chaque niveau est pas terrible, soit on saute de A à C sans explication 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Londres)

, soit on nous plonge dans la connerie (

Spoiler Alert! 


ramène le chalumeau que j'ai fait tomber dans l'eau, j'ai un découpeur laser mais c'est prétexte à faire une ballade dans un petit niveau qui reste à l'image du jeu

) pour tenter de nous investir un peu plus mais ça marche pas. Surtout avec l

Spoiler Alert! 


es discussions stériles avec un Hendrix sous acide ou un mec qui se demande pourquoi il arrive pas à supporter le poids de toute cette merde. 



J'en suis au huitième chapitre, j'ai pas eu l'impression de joueur, juste d'être porté de A à B sans trop réfléchir, sans massacre, sans rien. Je viens de ragequit. L'assistante  via le casque qui me dit "

Spoiler Alert! 


aligne les pales pour pouvoir passer

" Mais ta gueule bon sang ! Je suis trop con pour ne pas m'en rendre dompte ? Et juste après, elle me détaille les lieux.

En fait, c'est comme le bouquin Le Maitre du Haut Château de K Dick. Le background est génial mais c'est ennuyant au possible. Je pensais revenir vers un truc speed avec de grandes arènes, des détours, du sang partout, je n'ai droit qu'à un fps scénarisé et dirigiste.

----------


## fadox

*The path*



J'attends d’atterrir pour donner un avis, ya quelque chose d’hypnotisant, et on sent une vrai démarche artistique (musique,DA, sujet et traitement) mais c'est tellement perché qu'en dehors d'un wtf (agréable), je ne sais pas quoi dire...

----------


## Herr Peter

> *The path*J'attends d’atterrir pour donner un avis, ya quelque chose d’hypnotisant, et on sent une vrai démarche artistique (musique,DA, sujet et traitement) mais c'est tellement perché qu'en dehors d'un wtf (agréable), je ne sais pas quoi dire...


J'ai jamais réussi à le boucler, ce jeu... partout j'aime l'ambiance qui s'en dégage, mais clairement des fois on pige difficilement ce qu'on attend de nous, afin de se taper la vraie fin de chaque perso et non juste aller à la kazba de la vieille.

----------


## fadox

> J'ai jamais réussi à le boucler, ce jeu... partout j'aime l'ambiance qui s'en dégage, mais clairement des fois on pige difficilement ce qu'on attend de nous, afin de se taper la vraie fin de chaque perso et non juste aller à la kazba de la vieille.


J'ai le même ressentit, mais le côté hypnotisant et plus ou moins abstrait/zarb/wtf/glauque font que j'ai envie de creuser, et au risque d'en faire hurler certains, j'ai le sentiment que le jeu vidéo gagnera sa place en tant qu'art majeur avec ce genre de production (imo).

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai le même ressentit, mais le côté hypnotisant et plus ou moins abstrait/zarb/wtf/glauque font que j'ai envie de creuser, et au risque d'en faire hurler certains, j'ai le sentiment que le jeu vidéo gagnera sa place en tant qu'art majeur avec ce genre de production (imo).


Dans le genre, j'ai bien plus aimé *The Void*.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Trine 3*

Ayant honteusement acheté les deux premiers pour une poignée d'euros, j'ai "backé" celui ci en early access, en y touchant à peine (et de toutes façons, il n'y avait pas grand chose à toucher). Et le jeu est vraiment génial putain.

La 3D est une excellente -mais qui a à priori plombé le budget de developpement,dixit les gars sur le board Steam- le moteur fait toujours des miracles, le jeu possède maintenant des mini-niveaux solo, où on ne peut pas switcher de perso avec des énigmes bien propres.

Zoia notamment devient un excellent persos, on perd du gameplay à l'arc, mais les énigmes basées sur son grappin sont excellentes.

Sans parler des musiques, qui tournent en boucle sur mon smartphone depuis ce matin...

----------


## alucard le mordant

_Wolfenstein: Old Blood

_Le précédent Wolfenstein, _New Order_, était un truc hyper curieux qui mélangeait des éléments de pures séries B (robots géants, gore, uchronie, 

Spoiler Alert! 


baston sur la Lune

) avec des moments beaucoup sérieux notamment en ce qui concernait les conséquences de la violence nazie. En navigant entre deux extrêmes le jeu n'échappait pas à des fautes de goûts, 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'évasion du camp de concentration et les inventeurs juifs notamment

, mais cela rendait les nazis à la fois grotesques et effroyables ce qui en faisait l'une des approches les plus intéressantes de la seconde guerre mondiale dans le jeu vidéo.

Au niveau de l'univers et du scénario _Old Blood_ déroule une partition plus semblable à ce qu'on attend de la franchise. Le jeu se situe certes après la fin historique de la guerre (en 1946) mais son traitement du nazisme est plus attendu. Pour l'instant le jeu, que j'imaginais complètement grand-guignolesque parvient quand même à rendre tangible l'atrocité de la guerre.

Bon ceci étant dit cela reste un shooter bien fun et bien nerveux qui n'est pas là pour digresser sur l'horreur des conflits armées et la barbarie des nazis.
Le jeu propose en plus un bon mix entre séquences d'infiltration et action. Il est très souvent possible d'approcher les niveaux en se contentant d'être discret mais il est toujours possible (à l'exception d'un très court niveau au début du jeu) de basculer dans la fusillade.
Je trouve le level design toujours aussi inspiré que dans le premier jeu, aussi amusant à jouer dans une optique discrète que brutale, et le feeling des armes toujours aussi plaisant.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Ouaip, c'est un bon épisode, de quoi se nourrir avec une belle madeleine mais vite expédiée.

Dommage que le gros gros point noir de ce petit épisode soit 

Spoiler Alert! 


sa fin et son boss ridicule

.

----------


## machiavel24

> *Trine 3*
> 
> Ayant honteusement acheté les deux premiers pour une poignée d'euros, j'ai "backé" celui ci en early access, en y touchant à peine (et de toutes façons, il n'y avait pas grand chose à toucher). Et le jeu est vraiment génial putain.
> 
> La 3D est une excellente -mais qui a à priori plombé le budget de developpement,dixit les gars sur le board Steam- le moteur fait toujours des miracles, le jeu possède maintenant des mini-niveaux solo, où on ne peut pas switcher de perso avec des énigmes bien propres.
> 
> Zoia notamment devient un excellent persos, on perd du gameplay à l'arc, mais les énigmes basées sur son grappin sont excellentes.
> 
> Sans parler des musiques, qui tournent en boucle sur mon smartphone depuis ce matin...


Attention à l'atterrissage, quand tu seras à la fin.

Sinon, je continue mon périple sur *The Witcher*. Je viens de finir le chapitre I en battant ce que l'on surnomme désormais le boss qui vous donne envie de ragequit alias la bête. Mais quel boss de merde, absolument imbitable. Après être mort des dizaines de fois en ayant testé les élixirs recommandés, amélioré mon arme, couru comme un con autour de l'arène en espérant que ma vie remonte suffisamment avant de me faire coincer, j'ai décidé dans un dernier essai de foncer droit sur la bête et de la frapper sans me préoccuper de rien d'autre et bam, je l'ai dézinguée. 
Pour le reste, la zone des faubourgs commençait à me sortir par les yeux à force de me faire aller d'un bout à l'autre donc ça tombe bien que je finisse

Spoiler Alert! 


 dans le donjon avec un voleur

.
Le gameplay demande un petit temps d'adaptation, mais ça fonctionne bien. La musique est vraiment très réussie et participe vraiment à cette ambiance si particulière.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> *Trine 3*
> 
> Ayant honteusement acheté les deux premiers pour une poignée d'euros, j'ai "backé" celui ci en early access, en y touchant à peine (et de toutes façons, il n'y avait pas grand chose à toucher). Et le jeu est vraiment génial putain.
> 
> La 3D est une excellente -mais qui a à priori plombé le budget de developpement,dixit les gars sur le board Steam- le moteur fait toujours des miracles, le jeu possède maintenant des mini-niveaux solo, où on ne peut pas switcher de perso avec des énigmes bien propres.
> 
> Zoia notamment devient un excellent persos, on perd du gameplay à l'arc, mais les énigmes basées sur son grappin sont excellentes.
> 
> Sans parler des musiques, qui tournent en boucle sur mon smartphone depuis ce matin...


Viens donner ton avis positif dans le topic du jeu stp, il fait que se faire bâcher le pauvre...

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je continue avec _Viewtiful Joe_ après avoir affronté le très énervant requin.
Le niveau qui suivi ne m'a pas causé beaucoup de difficulté (j'ai battu le boss sans perdre une seule vie). Je suis donc arrivé gaiement au niveau 5.

DIANTRE.SA. MAMAN.

Le niveau commence par un passage hyper long entre deux checkpoints. Impliquant notamment 3 combats contre des avions.
En sachant qu'il m'a fallut pas mal de temps pour comprendre comment réussir à en battre un (i.e. une dizaine de mort pour la compréhension, 5-6 pour l’exécution).
Comme je le disais plus haut il y a effectivement une question de skill et d'astuce mais la lutte est surtout une lutte mentale : il me faut garder la volonté après m'être fait rouler dessus plusieurs fois de suite par le jeu.

C'est dur ! Très dur ! Quand j'aurai fini le jeu j'enchainerai sur un truc plus pépère je pense (est-ce que le deuxième épisode fait partie de ces suites qui baisse d'un cran le niveau de difficulté d'ailleurs ?).

----------


## Shane Fenton

*Heroes of Might and Magic 2.*

Mon jeu préféré, tous styles, époques ou machines confondues. Le seul sur lequel je continue à passer un temps non négligeable depuis aussi longtemps (à part _Diablo 2_, mais c'est différent). A chaque fois que je relance une partie, les sensations reviennes, intactes. Des dizaines de madeleines de Proust réunies en un plat. HOMM3 a beau lui être supérieur, sentimentalement, je reste bien plus attaché à HOMM2.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais effleuré vite fait HoMM3 sans avoir trop accroché. Faudrait qu'à l'occasion je m'y remette plus sérieusement car j'ai l'impression de passer à coté d'un jeu culte

----------


## znokiss

> *Heroes of Might and Magic 2.*
> 
> Mon jeu préféré, tous styles, époques ou machines confondues. Le seul sur lequel je continue à passer un temps non négligeable depuis aussi longtemps (à part _Diablo 2_, mais c'est différent). A chaque fois que je relance une partie, les sensations reviennes, intactes. Des dizaines de madeleines de Proust réunies en un plat. HOMM3 a beau lui être supérieur, sentimentalement, je reste bien plus attaché à HOMM2.


Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. 
Essayé le 3, c'est cool, mais c'est pas autant bien. 
Heroes II  :Mellow2:

----------


## Momock

> C'est dur ! Très dur ! Quand j'aurai fini le jeu j'enchainerai sur un truc plus pépère je pense (est-ce que le deuxième épisode fait partie de ces suites qui baisse d'un cran le niveau de difficulté d'ailleurs ?).


Selon les tests de l'époque dont je me souviens vaguement, oui.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. Pareil. 
> Essayé le 3, c'est cool, mais c'est pas autant bien. 
> Heroes II


Alors ne lance jamais le 5  ::'(:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Alors ne lance jamais le 5


Marrant, pour wam Heroes V c'est un peu le seul qui m'a fait ressentir le même feeling que le II. Chai pas pourquoi, mais le III et le IV m'ont toujours semblé trop cherché à complexifier la formule.

----------


## parpaingue

Nan, le 2 est juste magique. Le 3 est plus "propre" en termes de mécaniques mais je l'ai toujours trouvé moins charmant, et puis y a pas à choisir entre 400 centaures et 3 dragons (7 troupes pour 7 places dans heroes 3 contre 6 troupes pour 5 places dans heroes 2).
J'avais aussi beaucoup aimé l'ambiance du 4 et une bonne partie de ses expérimentations (hormis la majeure partie des grosses modifs de combats), même si pour moi ça le rend un peu à part.

Les carrés c'est *LE MAL*.

----------


## doshu

> *Heroes of Might and Magic 2.*
> 
> Mon jeu préféré, tous styles, époques ou machines confondues. Le seul sur lequel je continue à passer un temps non négligeable depuis aussi longtemps (à part _Diablo 2_, mais c'est différent). A chaque fois que je relance une partie, les sensations reviennes, intactes. Des dizaines de madeleines de Proust réunies en un plat. HOMM3 a beau lui être supérieur, sentimentalement, je reste bien plus attaché à HOMM2.


Tout pareil. Mais, parce qu'il y en a un gros de "mais", l'IA aux fraises m'empêche d'y revenir. Trop d'heures passés dessus, je connais l'IA et ses défauts comme ma poche, ou presque. Bref, y a plus de challenge. L'IA du III est nettement supérieure, comme l'est celle du V avec le mod amateur adhoc (j'ai plus le nom en tête). Dommage.

----------


## Hem

*Portal Stories : Mel*

Je suis un poil déçu, j'avais lu je ne sais où que c'était une tuerie. Niveau ambiance, décor et narration c'est pas mal du tout mais les énigmes m'ont refroidi.
Le mod essaie de reprendre le jeu original en nous faisant parcourir les coulisses d'Aperture Science, mais avec le génie du level design en moins c'est tout de suite plus barbant. Et certaines énigmes reposent entièrement sur des rebonds de caisse, l'idée est pas mal sauf qu'en jeu faire rebondir des caisses c'est très aléatoires. Résultat on se retrouve à faire et refaire la même énigme en boucle en attendant que ça daigne rebondir correctement. Peut être que ça s'arrange par la suite, je suis seulement au troisième niveau mais ça m'a pas énormément donné envie de continuer.

----------


## Shane Fenton

*The Elder Scrolls I - Arena*

Récupéré (ou plutôt re-récupéré) sur GOG à l'occasion d'un achat de jeu Bethesda. J'ai instantanément commencé une partie après l'avoir installé, et c'était un plaisir de pouvoir l'essayer sans les crashes de la version d'origine. Je me suis vite repris au jeu, avec son premier donjon labyrinthesque, la faible distance de vue, l'immersion renforcée par les bruitages qui indiquent que des ennemis ne sont pas loin, etc... Puis, une vois sorti, j'ai été frappé par l'immensité de la ville, mais ce qui m'a marqué le plus, c'est la résurgence de réflexes disparus depuis longtemps. En particulier, pour localiser un bâtiment, j'ai dû demander aux passants de m'aider à trouver mon chemin, jusqu'à ce que l'un d'entre eux me marque l'emplacement exact sur ma carte. Et si je ne leur avais pas demandé du travail, je n'aurais jamais sû que je pouvais en dégoter dans les tavernes.

*The Elder Scrolls Adventures - Redguard*

Le jeu Bethesda que j'ai acheté sur GOG, justement. Ou que j'ai racheté, parce que je le possédais déjà, mais à cause de la compatibilité 3dfx, j'avais du mal à le faire marcher sur mes différentes machines. Là, j'ai pu l'essayer sans aucun problème technique. J'ai tout de suite kiffé. Et là encore, je retrouve une manière de jouer, des mécanismes et des réflexes disparus depuis longtemps. En particulier, le fait de me renseigner auprès de tout le monde pour avoir un max d'informations sur ma soeur disparue (ce qui est d'ailleurs la raison de mon retour au pays natal). Et quand je dis "tout le monde", j'inclus le perroquet d'un marchand. Au départ, je me suis adressé à lui directement, comme ça, par hasard, parce je pouvais le faire. Et bien m'en a pris parce qu'il avait des informations très intéressantes. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pu avoir ces informations qu'une fois que j'ai compris (là encore, tout à fait par hasard) qu'il fallait que je lui parle en rimes. 

C'est ça qui me fait kiffer ce jeu : on tente un truc qui a l'air inutile, et on est récompensé. Et le hasard ne doit pas nous faire oublier qu'il faut aussi se creuser un minimum les méninges. Par exemple, quand on commence, on n'a pas de map automatique. On peut en acheter chez un cartographe (encore faut-il le trouver), mais surtout, pour commencer, on peut prendre une boussole chez un marchand, et une fois qu'on l'a achetée, il faut l'activer comme on le fait pour les autres objets, et c'est seulement à ce moment-là qu'elle va nous indiquer notre direction.

Après, quand je parle de mécanismes disparus, j'inclus également les dialogues interminables qu'on ne peut ni zapper ni accélérer. Au début, j'ai dû me faire violence, mais je me suis habitué au rythme lent de _Redguard_ (qui après tout est un jeu d'aventure aussi bien qu'un jeu d'action). Et surtout, ça m'a fait drôle quand j'ai réalisé que j'avais passé plus d'une demi-heure à explorer toutes les options de dialogue avec un seul personnage, ou que les 3 premières heures passées sur ce jeu n'ont comporté que 5 minutes d'action et 30 minutes d'exploration (tout le reste en dialogues, dialogues, dialogues).

Quel dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas eu d'autres. Surtout quand on sait que deux autres épisodes étaient prévus, l'un chez les argoniens, l'autre chez les khajits.  :Emo:

----------


## Bus

*Don't Starve.* 
Après un apprentissage par la douleur (mort de faim, dans le noir, bouffé par les loups...), je me dis «ça y est, je suis tombé dans tous les pièges à la con, je vais pouvoir progresser sans me faire avoir». Je relance une partie, j'avance bien, je trouve un terrain parfait avec des buffles qui font caca pas loin d'une forêt riche en arbres, baies et carottes. Je me monte mon petit réseau agricole, je plante 12 buissons de baies, 3 ou 4 fermes, un paratonnerre, un coffre, une marmite pour cuisiner des petits plats, 6 pièges qui me rapporte tous les jours au moins un lapin... Je passe même 3 jours sans le moindre stress, à me contenter de récolter ma bouffe, aller chercher quelques ressources, sans danger. Je fabrique même une pierre thermale, bref, j'attends l'hiver peinard, un vrai survivor. Tout ça pour crever comme un con dans le noir dans la nuit du 19e au 20e jour. J'avais mal calculé mon feu, il s'est réduit à peau de chagrin, j'ai pas pu le rallumer à temps.

----------


## BenRicard

> *Don't Starve.* 
> Après un apprentissage par la douleur (mort de faim, dans le noir, bouffé par les loups...), je me dis «ça y est, je suis tombé dans tous les pièges à la con, je vais pouvoir progresser sans me faire avoir». Je relance une partie, j'avance bien, je trouve un terrain parfait avec des buffles qui font caca pas loin d'une forêt riche en arbres, baies et carottes. Je me monte mon petit réseau agricole, je plante 12 buissons de baies, 3 ou 4 fermes, un paratonnerre, un coffre, une marmite pour cuisiner des petits plats, 6 pièges qui me rapporte tous les jours au moins un lapin... Je passe même 3 jours sans le moindre stress, à me contenter de récolter ma bouffe, aller chercher quelques ressources, sans danger. Je fabrique même une pierre thermale, bref, j'attends l'hiver peinard, un vrai survivor. Tout ça pour crever comme un con dans le noir dans la nuit du 19e au 20e jour. J'avais mal calculé mon feu, il s'est réduit à peau de chagrin, j'ai pas pu le rallumer à temps.


 :haha: 

T'as pas fini d'en avoir des morts connes et/ou douloureuse dans cet excellent jeu qu'est Don't Starve

----------


## Zerger

Ca vaut quoi au final Don't Starve ? A l'epoque, la plupart des retours disait que le jeu tournait vite en rond, c'est toujours le cas ?
Car ca pourrait bien plaire a ma copine, qui aime beaucoup l'univers Tim Burton en plus.

----------


## schouffy

C'est excellent mais très frustrant, et consulter le wiki est presque obligatoire (de mon expérience).
Quand tu perds (souvent, dont parfois à cause de broutilles), il faut se retaper toutes les premières journées qui sont triviales et répétitives mais bouffent de la demi-heure.
Je n'y ai  pas passé beaucoup de temps (10-15 heures peut-être), j'ai vraiment apprécié, mais je ne suis pas assez patient pour continuer.

Certains mécaniques sont assez chiantes je trouve. Genre "il faut manger 20 lapins par jour pour ne pas mourir de faim mais si tu en manges trop 

Spoiler Alert! 


le dieu lapin vient te buter

". Idem quand tu coupes des arbres.

----------


## Mordicus

C'est un jeu qui n'a pas de fin ? On continue tant qu'on survie, ou il y a un objectif final ?

----------


## schouffy

A la base y'a pas d'objectif, sauf ceux que tu te donnes toi-même, mais me semble qu'ils ont rajouté un mode où tu dois collecter divers trucs pour construire un machin qui te permet de t'échapper du monde et donc de finir le jeu.

----------


## Kamasa

En parlant de Don't Starve, il est enfin sorti le mode multijoueur (Together) ou il est toujours en beta ?

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de verifier, c'est tjr en acces anticipe.
Bon je vais guetter une promo avant de l'acheter.

----------


## Achille

c'est le mode aventure, divisé en plusieurs chapitres qui constituent des épreuves successives contre le gros méchant - tu repars de zéro. Un fois fini, il peut se refaire mais est différent. On peut échouer dans ce mode et y revenir ultérieurement.

----------


## Ananas

Il y a apparament un objectif final, un espèce de mode survival que tu accèdes en traversant un portail perdu quelque part sur ta carte, qui t'amène dans un nouveau monde ou il faut recommencer à construire ton camp. Mais j'y suis jamais allé, m'étant lassé de jeu après une 15aine d'heures. Après 2-3 premières parties à crever au bout de 2 jours pour comprendre un peu les mécaniques, j'ai tenu un premier hiver puis suis mort au printemps bouffé par des loups dans la nuit (classique). J'ai relancé une 2ème partie dans la foulée, me suis bien emmerdé à remettre un camp potable en place et j'ai tenu bien plus longtemps, plus de 100 jours il me semble. Et j'ai arrêté le jeu non pas à cause d'une mort idiote (qui m'aurait, de toute façon, fait arrêter le jeu, flemme de me retaper tout depuis le début), mais simplement parce que n'ayant plus grand chose à faire autre que de répéter ad vitam aeternam les mêmes tâches, je me suis fait chier. 

Clairement, j'ai de la peine à comprendre la hype qu'il y a eu autour de ce jeu à sa sortie. Les goûts et les couleurs, j'imagine...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ca vaut quoi au final Don't Starve ? A l'epoque, la plupart des retours disait que le jeu tournait vite en rond, c'est toujours le cas ?
> Car ca pourrait bien plaire a ma copine, qui aime beaucoup l'univers Tim Burton en plus.





> C'est excellent mais très frustrant, et consulter le wiki est presque obligatoire (de mon expérience).
> Quand tu perds (souvent, dont parfois à cause de broutilles), il faut se retaper toutes les premières journées qui sont triviales et répétitives mais bouffent de la demi-heure.
> Je n'y ai  pas passé beaucoup de temps (10-15 heures peut-être), j'ai vraiment apprécié, mais je ne suis pas assez patient pour continuer.


J'ai le même avis que schouffy, c'est très bien mais trop frustrant car on perd trop de temps à refaire la même chose.

Don't Starve me plait mais j'aimerais pouvoir avancer et que la mort ne soit pas définitive. Dans un RL classique tu sais que tu vas finir par mourir mais tu t'amuses dès le début. Parce que mourir sur un nouveau piège rencontré c'est normal mais quand tu dois rejouer au moins 1 heure pour tomber dans le suivant... J'ai joué 13h selon steam et je n'ai toujours pas passé l'hiver, on peut dire que je suis nul c'est sans doute vrai, mais l'amusement à laissé place à l'énervement.
Et comme schouffy j'ai dû regarder très tôt le wiki alors qu'habituellement j'essaye de m'en passer dans les jeux, au moins les premières heures.

----------


## schouffy

Il y a des mods dans le workshop pour backuper chaque journée, ou "réessayer" la dernière journée quand tu meurs.
Mais bon, ça ne change pas grand chose au pb.

----------


## raaaahman

Comme les autres, je trouve *Don't Starve* excellent dans son ambiance et son univers bigarré, mais il souffre malheureusement de la répétitivité des débuts de partie, qui devient frustrante quand tu dois recommencer une partie pour un nouveau danger qui ne survient qu'au bout de 3-4h de jeu...

Il souffre également d'un paradoxe entre le plaisir de la découverte par l'expérience, et son monde trop différent du notre pour qu'on ne puisse vraiment tout envisager sans utiliser une aide externe. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Si je n'avais pas lu qu'on donnant de la viande aux cochons on pouvait s'en faire des alliés qui nous aident à se battre/couper du bois je me demande bien comment j'aurais pu le découvrir.



Si tu n'es pas allergique au gameplay qui consiste à ramasser des trucs pour en crafter d'autres, qui t'aident à ramasser plus de trucs et en crafter des encore mieux, tu pourras quand même t'y amuser mais attention à l'overdose.

----------


## Madvince

Je pense que la partie multi ( Together ) lui a apporté un nouveau souffle justement. Il est plus amusant d'y jouer en coop avec des potes, c'est moins frustrant.

----------


## Meuhoua

Le souci en multi, c’est que les maps me paraissent un peu trop petite sur le moyen/long terme. Déjà un défaut en solo, mais vu la vitesse de developpement/exploration en multi on s'en rend compte encore plus vite.

----------


## Ananas

En parlant de second souffle, vous savez s'il existe un mode qui rend la carte infiniment grande ?
Parce que ce genre de truc combine au multi, ca peut effectivement rendre le jeu plus fun.

----------


## WairiaM

En ce moment, c'est *The Walking Dead saison 1*.

C'est franchement pas mal. Le premier épisode est franchement poussif, mais dès le deuxième (qui m'a vraiment pris au trip), on se prend au jeu. Je me suis surpris à faire des choses et les regretter ensuite, en me disant "oui c'est comme ca que je ferais dans la réalité" et tu te prends les conséquences dans les dents en mode coup de batte de baseball dans la tronche, ca fait mal. Des personnages que t'aiment bien qui crèvent, d'autres qui finissent par changer du tout au tout... Première fois que je ressens vraiment quelque chose pour les personnages dans un jeu vidéo.

Je n'en suis qu'au 4ème épisode, mais pour moi qui découvrais les jeux Teltalle, je suis agréablement surpris et je réfléchis déjà à tester d'autres productions de ce studio.

----------


## Bus

> c'est très bien mais trop frustrant car on perd trop de temps à refaire la même chose.


C'était mon interrogation avant de crever (j'aurais dû rester plus concentré :^_^: ) Mon principal doute, c'était pas «est-ce que je vais passer l'hiver?» mais plutôt «je vais faire quoi après l'hiver?» Et je voyais pas, à part recommencer... Sauf que quand on a un camp de base déjà établi et qu'on est organisé pour ramasser à bouffer, le challenge tombe pas mal. Je sais pas s'il y a de gros monstres qui déboulent, si le Maxwell vient nous emmerder, qu'il faut aller le buter ou quoi.

J'ai l'impression que si notre but est juste de survivre, on peut «gagner» assez vite, mais qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'exploiter tout le jeu pour ça. Faudrait se faire relancer, que des évènements nous poussent à nous déplacer ou à construire les outils les plus élaborés.

----------


## BenRicard

> Le souci en multi, c’est que les maps me paraissent un peu trop petite sur le moyen/long terme. Déjà un défaut en solo, mais vu la vitesse de developpement/exploration en multi on s'en rend compte encore plus vite.


Tu trouves vraiment les maps petites ? Après il n'y a pas une option pour choisir la taille de la map ? De mes souvenirs, il y a pas de choses paramétrables. Après ça dépend aussi du nombre de joueurs sur la map, mais a 2 ou 3 je trouve que la map se suffit à elle même. La plus gros problème en multi reste malgré tout la gestion de la faim....un estomac, ca va. 3 estomacs, bonjour les dégats !




> J'ai l'impression que si notre but est juste de survivre, on peut «gagner» assez vite, mais qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'exploiter tout le jeu pour ça. Faudrait se faire relancer, que des évènements nous poussent à nous déplacer ou à construire les outils les plus élaborés.


Quand tu te sera fais croquer la fesse par des loups et que tu aura besoin de vie....si tu joue sur Reign of The Giant et que le deerclops aura foutu le dawa dans ta base....insiste un peu, tu pourrais avoir quelques surprises...

----------


## raaaahman

Les loups p**aing!  ::cry::  Responsables des 2/3 de mes trépas. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Particulièrement de nuit, lorsque je suis déjà poursuivi par mes cauchemars, en train de danser autour du feu en attendant l'aube, de grands moments.

  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

*STALKER Call of Pripyat - Misery*

Pu...






...tain...


 ::O:   ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Enorme...  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme947

Misery c'est de la bonne. J'ai bien fait dans mon pantalon au Labo X8.

----------


## Madvince

J'avais essayé COP avec le mod Misery aussi il y a quelque temps . J'avais abandonné car souci de perfs parfois sur mon pc et jeu bien hard quand même.  Mais cette ambiance...
Il faudrait que je réinstalle voir comment le mod a évolué .
Tiens en plus je viens de voir qu'il serait traduit en français intégralement.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'avais essayé COP avec le mod Misery aussi il y a quelque temps . J'avais abandonné car souci de perfs parfois sur mon pc et jeu bien hard quand même.  Mais cette ambiance...
> Il faudrait que je réinstalle voir comment le mod a évolué .
> Tiens en plus je viens de voir qu'il serait traduit en français intégralement.


La dernière version du mod en 2.1.1 est stable.
J'ai pas testé en français, en tant que TrVe je joue avec les textes en anglais et les voix en russe.

Sur mon PC ça tourne bien avec tous les paramètres graphiques avancés au taquet.

D'entrée de jeu (et en mode réaliste) :
- fini le loot de cadavre qui vire martingale,
- la faim et la soif sont un vrai souci constant,
- la première tâche est de chasser et fouiner beaucoup pour se faire des RU avant de commencer la moindre quête : tout est cher et le matos trouvé (armes) est souvent délabré.

----------


## Zerger

*Cook, Serve, Delicious*  ::P: 

Choppé pour ma copine pendant les soldes Humble, car elle avait bien aimé une merde du même genre du facebook et qu'elle commence à tourner en rond dans Recettear, je l'ai lancé par curiosité en m'attendant à un truc basique...
... Bah en fait, c'est vraiment sympa et surtout, ca défoule ! 
Le rythme est effréné dès le début du jeu, il faut pianoter sur son clavier tel un pro-gamer de Starcraft II pour remplir à temps toutes les commandes, commandes qui ne sont jamais les mêmes et qui obligent le joueur à bien lire les ordres des clients, les animations et les sons sont dignes d'un jeu flash et pourtant l'univers du petit resto d'autoroute s'installe très vite et immerge le joueur.
Cerise sur le gateau, le jeu, de ses pauvres 100mo, est en fait bourré de contenu et ne se fera pas torché en une heure comme je le craignais

Bref une bonne surprise  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai relancé vite fait *Halo*  pour voir, je n'en ai pas fait grand chose à part le premier niveau pourri dans le vaisseau donc je m'abstiendrais d'être définitif sur le jeu, mais pour l'instant ce que je note:
Le feeling moisi:  ok c'est un point souvent négligé dans les FPS, mais là on dirait Borderlands ou Bioshock, c'est pas jouissif du tout, aucun plaisir à tirer sur des méchants
Le perso lent, pas de sprint, avec le feeling ça donne un rythme mollasson, malgré les ennemis qui bougent plutôt bien, un peu le cul entre deux chaises.
La fameuse  IA...Les scripts sont  variées et poussées comme dit précédemment, mais en parallèle tout n'est pas rose. Toujours avec des pincettes parce que je n'ai fait que le premier niveau et le début du deuxième, les ennemis restent sur les grenades pour l'instant. Parfois ils crient pour la forme, de temps en temps j'en ai un qui fait une roulade contre un mur à 1 mètre de la grenade, mais à part ça y'en a aucun pour s'enfuir. Je suis parfois resté à l'angle d'un couloir ou d'une pièce contenant des ennemis, pour voir comment ils agissaient en groupe, s'ils venaient chercher le joueur, sans rien faire pendant 30 secondes, personne ne venait m'attaquer, je voyais un bout de corps qui dépassait derrière une caisse mais les mecs attendaient que je relance les hostilités. Pas très folichon...
A côté y'a un peu de contournement (forcément le vaisseau c'est pas une map très ouverte) mais autant je trouve que les réactions scriptées donnent beaucoup à l'ambiance, autant en terme de jeu je ne trouve pas ça satisfaisant. On va me dire que "si parce que tactiquement tu tues le chef pour désorganiser les troupes", mais pour l'instant c'est plus facile et rapide de dégommer les petits avant les capitaines,ceux-ci étant proches du sac à pv avec leur bouclier.Je n'ai pas trop testé les armes aliens, peut être qu'elles sont plus efficaces. Heureusement les grenades sont expéditives , et comme on en trouve partout au début du jeu suffit de spammer, mais je me doute que ça marchera moins bien en extérieur.  ::ninja:: 

Je joue en Légendaire, FOV modifié (de base c'est vraiment affreux) et sans Vsync (pour les problèmes de souris mal gérée).
A voir sur la deuxième map ce que ça donne. 
Par contre la musique est vraiment chouette  :positiveattitude: 
Et évidemment ça reste un avis sur le début, certains points vont sans doute évolués (l'IA me semblait plus performante/agressive en approchant de la fin du premier niveau, sans doute une graduation pour ne pas brusquer au début), pour d'autres j'en doute (le feeling...), mais on verra.

----------


## Sylvine

Un avis très détaillé sur un point bien précis de gameplay après un temps de jeu très court, hum, si j'étais parano, je dirais que c'est juste pour rebondir sur le topic de l'actu !  ::o: 

Mais je ne suis pas parano alors je ne dirai rien.  :X1:  


Spoiler Alert! 


(j'ai pas compris le sens de ce smiley mais il me fait rire)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas besoin d'être parano pour le deviner  :Rock: 
Mais ça toujours plus sa place ici que sur le topic de l'actu.

----------


## Nono

> Pour le reste, la zone des faubourgs commençait à me sortir par les yeux à force de me faire aller d'un bout à l'autre donc ça tombe bien que je finisse
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  dans le donjon avec un voleur
> 
> .


Je me souviens que ça m'avait bien cassé les noix, et dans un deuxième run, en optimisant mes déplacements, ça s'est passé beaucoup plus vite.
Tu auras les mêmes allers et retours pénibles entre la ville et les marécages. Essaie de bien faire le tour d'un lieu avant d'envisager un retour.

----------


## Haelnak

> *The Witcher* (...) Pour le reste, la zone des faubourgs commençait à me sortir par les yeux à force de me faire aller d'un bout à l'autre (...)


Attends d'arriver dans les marais  ::trollface::

----------


## moot

> Attends d'arriver dans les marais


J'y suis.  :tired:

----------


## machiavel24

> Attends d'arriver dans les marais


Jeu fini et les marais, j'ai eu le bon sens de réucpérer un max de trucs avant d'y faire un tour. J'ai fait comme Nono le conseille : Faire le tour de tout ce qu'il est possible de faire dans une zone avant de passer à une autre. De suite, certains passages paraissent moins lourds. Après j'ai été vraiment pris dans le jeu au début du chapitre III.
Le jeu est une tuerie que tout PCiste devrait avoir fait.

Une question pour les spécialistes : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le Grand Maître, c'est Alvin ou pas ? Je l'ai tué de mes propres mains et renvoyé le roi de la chasse dans son trou à coup d'Igni. Fin neutre

----------


## pipoop

> Une question pour les spécialistes : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le Grand Maître, c'est Alvin ou pas ? Je l'ai tué de mes propres mains et renvoyé le roi de la chasse dans son trou à coup d'Igni. Fin neutre


Pour moi:


Spoiler Alert! 


oui

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui, il me semble que c'est assez clairement "sous-entendu" d'ailleurs.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ouais le sous entendu est vraiment très gros quand même



Spoiler Alert! 


Sur le Grand Maître, tu retrouve une mystérieuse broche qui ressemble trait pour trait à celle d'Alvin mais en très vieille et le dit Alvin a disparu... DANS LES COULOIRS DU TEEEEEMPS !  :Fouras:

----------


## Nono

Ce qui est pathétique, c'est que Geralt ne fait même pas le lien. Il en parle à Jaskier à peu près en ces termes : "Cé koi sa ?". Jaskier répond "Chais pas lol", et le débat est clos. Ca fait un peu tâche pour un jeu dont j'avais apprécié l'écriture tout du long.

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est peut-être parce que, au final, Geralt en a rien à foutre de ce sale gosse  ::ninja::

----------


## machiavel24

> Ce qui est pathétique, c'est que Geralt ne fait même pas le lien. Il en parle à Jaskier à peu près en ces termes : "Cé koi sa ?". Jaskier répond "Chais pas lol", et le débat est clos. Ca fait un peu tâche pour un jeu dont j'avais apprécié l'écriture tout du long.


C'est exactement cela qui m'a dérangé. Je m'attendais à un minimum de réaction de sa part, d'où ma question.

----------


## Shane Fenton

*The Elder Scrolls 2 : Daggerfall.*

Acheté une première fois en 1998. C'était mon tout premier CRPG. J'y ai joué intensément pendant plus d'une année, en créant 3 personnages différents et en les poussant très loin (mon dernier avait des stats et des skills de 95 à 100% à peu près partout, et il avait des rangs très élevés dans les guildes des guerriers et des magiciens). Puis je l'avais interrompu brutalement, même si à ce jour, c'est l'un de mes jeux préférés, toutes époques, toutes machines, tous genres confondus. Je l'ai récupéré gratuitement sur GOG (comme _Arena_) après avoir acheté _Redguard_. J'ai donc relancé une partie, et... le pied !! 

J'ai retrouvé toutes mes sensations de l'époque, et comme pour HoMM2, chaque bruitage, chaque texture, est en soi une madeleine de Proust. Ce qui m'a fait le plus plaisir, c'est justement de constater qu'en plus des sensations et des souvenirs, j'appréciais toujours autant ce jeu. Malgré tout ce qui a vieilli, j'éprouve toujours le même plaisir à jouer, à faire monter mon personnage... J'y joue en parallèle de _Witcher 3_, en passant allègrement de l'un à l'autre. Le pied !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon j'ai laissé tombé le mode Légendaire de Halo, pour le coup c'est un vrai mode de difficulté Hard, et sans connaissances sur le jeu/les armes/les ennemis je pense que c'est à éviter d'entrée de jeu. Je me suis fait eu, trop de jeux récents où le mode hard est un Normal+. J'ai pris trop de fessées  sur la deuxième  map , avec la balise de détresse et les 15 mobs qui débarquent à la fin.  ::P: 
Du coup j'ai relancé un cran en-dessous (pas possible de changer la difficulté en cours de route apparemment), et c'est déjà moins pénible, les capitaines Covenants font un peu moins sac à pv, même si ça reste à mon avis un peu abusé niveau résistance pour des ennemis "communs".
Reste que je trouve le jeu toujours trop mou, l'IA n'y change pas grand chose, même si elle est effectivement très réussie. Masterchief se déplace aussi vite qu'une moule croisée avec une brique (limite je me demande si les ennemis ne sont pas plus rapides), le feeling des gunfights  n'est pas jouissif pour deux sous, l'absence de sprint pour esquiver/ se réfugier quand ça devient tendu n'aidant pas des masses. 
J'verrais plus tard si j'ai le courage de relancer, après tout je l'ai fait au moins une fois, doit bien y'avoir quelque chose à en tirer  ::ninja:: 

C'est con que le jeu n'ait pas attiré un peu les moddeurs, avec un coup de polish HD (le jeu accuse son âge, quand même) et quelques remaniements sur la vitesse de déplacement du joueur et les sons des armes ce serait sans doute bien plus agréable.

----------


## Sylvine

Cacao il s'est pris une fessée.  :Cigare: 
Sur un jeu prévu pour être joué au pad.  :haha: 




> avec un coup de polish HD (le jeu accuse son âge, quand même)


Ça s’appelle Halo Anniversary, est c'est sur le support pour lequel le jeu a été prévu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui pour le coup je tire ma révérence aux gens qui ont terminés le jeu au pad en Légendaire. Surtout si c'était leur premier run (doit pas y'en avoir des masses ou alors ils ont souffert façon Dark Souls sans les mains et en éteignant l'écran). 
Ou alors j'ai raté une astuce pour se débarrasser  plus rapidement des capitaines sans vider un chargeur complet - à part les grenades-, une arme spécifique ? A part le headshot, mais ça ça ne marche que lorsque leur putain de bouclier est épuisé  :tired: 
C'est moi le héros, pourquoi ils ont aussi un bouclier ces empaffés ?  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

Halo ça se joue au pad et sur console uniquement, tu vas perdre en précision (on s'en fout la plupart des armes arrosent large sauf le snipe évidemment ) mais gagner beaucoup en feeling, sinon ça revient à faire l'amour avec un préservatif ou (pour les non initiés  ::ninja:: ) prendre une douche avec un imperméable.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ou alors j'ai raté une astuce pour se débarrasser  plus rapidement des capitaines sans vider un chargeur complet - à part les grenades-, une arme spécifique ? A part le headshot, mais ça ça ne marche que lorsque leur putain de bouclier est épuisé 
> C'est moi le héros, pourquoi ils ont aussi un bouclier ces empaffés ?


Ba c'est un des principes fondamentaux du jeu.
Les ennemis coriaces et la présence du bouclier empêche de simplement abuser de l'IA, il faut maintenir une pression constante pour en venir à bout.
Du coup faut un peu gérer des flux avec d'un coté ton propre bouclier et celui des ennemis en face.

Autre point important du jeu, les armes sont réellement différentes et celles Convenant sont très efficaces contre les boucliers (ce qui est logique, les armes humaines sont prévues pour attaquer des humains). D'où l'importance de bien choisir les deux armes qu'on trimballe.

C'est sûr que c'est pas un truc de casu genre Half-Life que tu peux finir au pied de biche.  ::trollface::

----------


## Chan

> Halo ça se joue au pad et sur console uniquement, tu vas perdre en précision (on s'en fout la plupart des armes arrosent large sauf le snipe évidemment ) mais gagner beaucoup en feeling, sinon ça revient à faire l'amour avec un préservatif ou (pour les non initiés ) prendre une douche avec un imperméable.


Magnifique comparaison  ::lol:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm j'ai testé un peu toutes les armes aliens mais j'ai pas senti une énorme différence  :tired: 
Bref je verrais bien, je le met de côté pour l'instant, d'autres jeux en cours, je retenterais une dernière approche plus tard.

Et le pied de biche c'est l'arme la plus classe après la tronçonneuse, s'tout  :Cigare:

----------


## pipoop

> Hmmm j'ai testé un peu toutes les armes aliens mais j'ai pas senti une énorme différence 
> Bref je verrais bien, je le met de côté pour l'instant, d'autres jeux en cours, je retenterais une dernière approche plus tard.
> 
> Et le pied de biche c'est l'arme la plus classe après la tronçonneuse, s'tout


Meme le DOUBLE BARREL SHOTGUN??
ou le lance pieu?

----------


## Big Bear

> Ba c'est un des principes fondamentaux du jeu.
> Les ennemis coriaces et la présence du bouclier empêche de simplement abuser de l'IA, il faut maintenir une pression constante pour en venir à bout.


Pas mal la double excuse pour l'abus de l'IA et les ennemis sac à PV.

----------


## Sylvine

Cites moi UN SEUL jeu de tir dans lequel tu peux pas abuser de l'IA.
Et avant que tu me donnes un exemple pourri, je parle de jeux solo avec une IA qui se veut réaliste, donc vient pas me parler des bots d'UT ou je sais pas quoi.


"sac à PV" c'est un terme inventé par les mecs qui arrivent pas à garder une cible dans leur viseur.
Comme tu m'as l'air de faire partie de cette catégorie de joueurs, je te conseille une petite série de jeu de tir appelée Call of Duty. Ça devrait te plaire, les ennemis meurent en quelques balles.
Je te conseille pas Doom par contre, c'est blindé de "sacs à PV", ça va sans doute être trop dur pour toi.

----------


## Big Bear

Ou alors un Quake 3 et railgun à longue distance en plein saut-jumper au-dessus du vide, mais je suis pas sûr que tu ais connu ça une fois dans ta vie  ::trollface:: .

Pour l'abus d'IA, elles sont toutes bernables, mais celles des FPS console/next gen sont les plus faciles à berner.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba écoute, si tu veux j'installe Quake Live et on regarde ce que ça donne.

Mais je note bien que t'as répondu à rien, tu t'es contenté de balancer une vanne à coté de la plaque.

----------


## pipoop

Comme "sac a Pv" je pense au boss de fin de wolfenstein new order

----------


## schouffy

> Comme "sac a Pv" je pense au boss de fin de wolfenstein new order


Ou les red phantoms dans Dark Souls 2  ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) "sac à PV" c'est un terme inventé par les mecs qui arrivent pas à garder une cible dans leur viseur.(...)


Non. Suffit d'avoir joué à Bioshock Infinite.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Non. Suffit d'avoir joué à Bioshock Infinite.


Ou à Borderlands.

----------


## Meuhoua

Borderland étant avant tout un HnS et donc un jeu avant tout basé sur des valeurs de stat exponentielles, ça se défend, vu que le gameplay même est basé dessus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand je dis "sac à pv" pour certains ennemis d'Halo c'est peut être une erreur de jugement par rapport à mon expérience sur d'autres FPS, mais un jeu où tu vides pendant plusieurs secondes la quasi-intégralité ton chargeur sur un ennemi à bout portant avant de le tuer, perso ça me semble abusé (mais je conçois que c'est peut être aussi une erreur de choix d'arme). Pour un ennemi "commun" hein, qu'il y ait des gros plus longs à tuer ça ne me gêne pas. En gros ils me font penser aux ennemis de Bioshock, quand on arrive au dernier tiers du jeu et que les ennemis lambda voient  leur pv tripler, pouf comme ça, magique. Cane les rend pas plus difficile à tuer, juste plus chiant, car long.
Et des ennemis sac à pv dans Doom y'en a pas des masses à part les gros boss (forcément), la grosse majorité se tue en 1-2 coups de shotgun/super-shotgun ou en une-deux secondes à la gatling/plasma (par exemple). Mais de toute façon ça ne se joue pas du tout  de la même manière ( y'a pas d'IA dans Doom  ::ninja:: ), et la vivacité du truc fait que même si certains mobs peuvent être un peu plus long à tuer, ça passe crème vu la frénésie de l'action  ::): 
Bref osef je verrais bien quand j'aurais avancé un peu si l'impression persiste.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non. Suffit d'avoir joué à Bioshock Infinite.


J'y ai joué, j'ai adoré le fait qu'ils encaissent autant.




> Cane les rend pas plus difficile à tuer, juste plus chiant, car long.


Je vois difficilement comment ça peut ne pas les rendre plus difficile à tuer.
A supposer que l'IA offre une vraie résistance bien sûr, mais si les ennemis sont pas intéressants à vaincre, la solution c'est pas de baisser leur points de vie pour rendre les combats expéditifs.




> Et  des ennemis sac à pv dans Doom y'en a pas des masses à part les gros  boss (forcément), la grosse majorité se tue en 1-2 coups de  shotgun/super-shotgun


http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Shotgun
A partir du démon (donc un ennemi assez commun) il faut en moyenne plus de 2 coups de fusil à pompe (2.62 pour être précis).
Un Cacodemon (pas super rare non plus) c'est 5 coups de fusil à pompe minimum.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet oui !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh c'est peut être le mode Brutal qui change ça, en général le cacodemon je le torchais en 3 coup de shotgun. Les péons/imp un coup, les gros machins roses (me souviens plus du nom) 2 etc etc A courte/moyenne distance, au loin par contre ça pouvait demander plus, mais c'est normal avec un shotgun. Même les revenants que je croyais assez solides s'atomisent avec deux volées de DOUBLE BARREL (à courte portée)
Globalement y'a les mancubus, les cyber-araignées  et les Archdémons qui sont plus longs, ainsi que les minotaures "roses" , mais bon, on a un lance-roquettes et un Big Fucking Gun, c'est pas pour faire joli   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais ça on l'a dit et répété, quand vous jouez à Brutal Doom vous jouez à Brutal Doom, pas à Doom.

C'est fort possible qu'il ai réduit les points de vie des ennemis (peut-être en compensant par le nombre) parce que c'est ce qui plait aux joueurs d'aujourd'hui (ceux qui utilisent l'expression "sac à PV").

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ça oui c'est compensé par le nombre  :^_^: 
Quand tu fais TAB au début d'une map et que tu vois 0/260 créatures, tu sais qu'il va y avoir du sport.
Après comme je le remarque plus haut ces "sac à pv" passent à mon avis mieux quand t'es dans un jeu plus speed, l'impression de "longueur"  étant en partie gommée par le rythme plus frénétique de l'action

----------


## Zerger

Pas la peine de faire 4 pages avec des tableaux et des graphiques pour dire que Halo c'est de la merde, on le sait deja  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Un avis très détaillé sur un point bien précis de gameplay après un temps de jeu très court, hum, si j'étais parano, je dirais que c'est juste pour rebondir sur le topic de l'actu !


En jouant à la version pc.  :Drum:

----------


## Haelnak

> J'y ai joué, j'ai adoré le fait qu'ils encaissent autant. (...)


C'est cool, mais ce sont tout de même des sacs à PV.

----------


## ducon

> http://doomwiki.org/wiki/Shotgun
> A partir du démon (donc un ennemi assez commun) il faut en moyenne plus de 2 coups de fusil à pompe (2.62 pour être précis).
> Un Cacodemon (pas super rare non plus) c'est 5 coups de fusil à pompe minimum.
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet oui !


Même le démon ne se tue pas toujours avec deux coup de pompe.
En revanche, le Cyberdémon se tue très bien au double.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En jouant à la version pc.


Version corrigée, avec FOV décent et fluidité parfaite (Vsync de chie) , à moins qu'il n'existe d'autres différence moins visibles (gameplay ?),  et à part que je n'ai pas essayé au pad (forcément), y'a pas grand chose qui diffère, normalement.


 :X1: 

EDit: ah bah tiens je trouve ça sur le net, j'sais pas si c'est d'actualité en 2015 mais bon...



> t was recently discovered that the walking speed in Halo PC is apparently 12.5% slower than in the Xbox version.


Bon même si c'est le cas c'est pas 12% de plus qui  rendrait le jeu "véloce", mais ça fait tâche.
Et j'ai pas le droit à l'autoaim, moi, c'est nul  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

> Et j'ai pas le droit à l'autoaim, moi, c'est nul


Sauf que l'équilibrage du jeu est prévu autour de l'auto-visée...

----------


## banditbandit

> EDit: ah bah tiens je trouve ça sur le net, j'sais pas si c'est d'actualité en 2015 mais bon...
> 
> Bon même si c'est le cas c'est pas 12% de plus qui  rendrait le jeu "véloce", mais ça fait tâche.
> Et j'ai pas le droit à l'autoaim, moi, c'est nul


Non mais lâche l'affaire et retourne sur Call of... c'est plus ton style.  ::trollface::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Sauf que l'équilibrage du jeu est prévu autour de l'auto-visée...


Bah oui, c'est un jeu pensé pour le pad Halo, ce doit être un peu nul à la souris. C'est un peu comme les gunfigths de GTA, cela n'a limite plus aucun intérêt. Sauf à se sentir être un gros rooxor.

Oui bon, même au pad, GTA...

----------


## Dicsaw

> Version corrigée, avec FOV décent et fluidité parfaite (Vsync de chie) , à moins qu'il n'existe d'autres différence moins visibles (gameplay ?),  et à part que je n'ai pas essayé au pad (forcément), y'a pas grand chose qui diffère, normalement.


Y'a tout qui diffère. C'est un portage fait avec le cul (fluidité parfaite ? Avec les animations bloquées à 30 fps, Sérieusement ?)  et le gameplay est pété par le C/S.

Mais bon vu ta motivation à y jouer c'est pas bien grave.  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais lâche l'affaire et retourne sur Call of... c'est plus ton style.


Je modobell pour insulte .  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

Pardon aux familles, tout ça...  ::unsure::  mais à cause de toi je vais me refaire Halo 2, je viens de le commander. Je ne te remercie pas (

Spoiler Alert! 


quoique...  ::ninja:: 

).

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Mad Max*

Et je me sens sale...
Explorer à 100% une décharge, ça consiste à trouver 2 bouts de ferraille qui clignotent en jaune à l'écran (donc 15 secondes de recherche maxi).
Bastonner des mecs, ça consiste à appuyer sur X. On peut utiliser Y avant si on veut contrer avant de taper.
Interagir avec tout, c'est A. 

Pour bien tenir le joueur, il ne peut grimper que là où un gros pare-chocs jaune pend à mi-hauteur. 
S'il veut sauter, il peut à peine monter à hauteur de genou, rien qui lui arrive à la taille (il faut alors trouver un mur sur lequel il y a un gros pare-chocs jaune suspendu à mi-hauteur par des chaînes).

Et voilà. Ah, on a une mission à la fois et l'objectif est indiqué par un point vert sur la minimap, avec un trajet GPS pour y aller au plus court.
Bon je ne fais que débuter genre 1 ou 2h de jeu, mais catégorie assistanat, ça se pose là Oo.

A un moment on roule dans un corridor en voiture, avec des balanciers en feu. Bon ben pour se faire taper par l'un d'eux, faut vraiment être mauvais. Il n'oscillent même pas dans le bon angle pour certains et on passe à côté comme des lampadaires post-apo....

----------


## schouffy

ça fait vraiment pas envie ce jeu... La seule chose de positive que j'en entends régulièrement, c'est son portage PC.

----------


## Fizdol

Pourtant sur le topic dédié, tu trouves que des gens heureux et comblé (mais pas forcément sain d'esprit cela dit).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pourtant sur le topic dédié, tu trouves que des gens heureux et comblé (mais pas forcément sain d'esprit cela dit).


Un topic consoles?

----------


## DCX

*Dead Island*

Oui ça date mais je n'y avais jamais joué auparavant, et c'est une belle découverte. J'y ai passé au moins 3h hier soir sans être lassé (J'ai beaucoup trop de jeux que j'ai rapidement abandonné après quelques heures)
Les + De bien jolies graphismes pour ma config Alzheimer (E8400, Radeon HD 4890), un rythme bien soutenu, j'aime bien aussi l'usure des armes, en général ça me plait pas des masses mais la map est bourré d'objets récupérables ce qui à un coté réaliste, les quêtes ne sont pas "stupides'.
Les - Les zombies respawn toujours au même endroit et n'ont pas trop tendance à se balader.

EDIT: Bon ne sortais pas les bûches mais je joue à la manette 360 (Canapé loi, grosse télé bref) et s'est plutot bien optimisé

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non mais il est sympa, Mad Max. C'est beau, c'est fluide, y a des ralentis ou des effets cinéma à certains moments de la mission, la conduite en voiture est plutôt sympa, l'intro au lancement du jeu, c'est soigné esthétiquement.
Je vais y jouer encore un bon moment a priori, il me reste plein de trucs à voir. Y a la voiture à assembler, des ferrailles à collecter, ça aidera à poursuivre.
On retrouve des références au 2, comme le clébard esquinté et l'attelle de jambe, on prend vite ses marques.

C'est juste que je n'ai pas joué aux Batman ou Mordor dont il est censé reprendre le gameplay, ni au dernier Tomb Raider, du coup ça me fait un choc, pas vu un jeu avec autant de QTE depuis le Walking Dead Saison 1 de Telltale. Ca surprend, mais je suis tellement casu que ça ne me refroidit pas.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dead Island*


Vu que tu as tout comme moi beaucoup aimé Dead Island, je pense que tu adoreras Dying Light, qui reprend les même principes mais avec un héro bien plus dégourdi et un cycle jour/nuit superbement implémenté. Mais par contre je ne suis pas sûr que celui-ci passe sur ta config, malheureusement.

----------


## Fizdol

> Un topic consoles?


Un topic de mec qui passe leur temps à faire des selfies. Max à la plage, Max sur un rocher, Max au loin sur la crête d'une dune.
Mais vu que c'est un barbu en cuir qui se ballade dans une voiture rouillé avec un mec nu sur le toit c'est acceptable.

Heu, wait ..

----------


## Sylvine

> *Mad Max*
> 
> Et je me sens sale...


Attention, je vais finir par me demander si tu cherches pas un peu petit coquinou !
Entre les accès anticipés, les jeux multi morts-nés, les AAA clonés sans saveur... on dirait un peu un mec qui saute à pied joint dans les merdes de chien qu'il croise pour ensuite se plaindre.




> Pourtant sur le topic dédié, tu trouves que des gens heureux et comblé (mais pas forcément sain d'esprit cela dit).


Ba en gros ceux du topic sont contents parce que ça fait des jolies images et que ça ressemble au film.

Dans 2 semaines ils auront oublié qu'ils ont joué à ce jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Après c'est sûr que si t'as pas joué aux Batman Arkham ni à Mordor, et pas trop aux Assassin's Creed, ça peut passer pour qqch d'original (sans doute ?).

----------


## Fizdol

> Attention, je vais finir par me demander si tu cherches pas un peu petit coquinou !
> Entre les accès anticipés, les jeux multi morts-nés, les AAA clonés sans saveur... on dirait un peu un mec qui saute à pied joint dans les merdes de chien qu'il croise pour ensuite se plaindre.
> 
> 
> Ba en gros ceux du topic sont contents parce que ça fait des jolies images et que ça ressemble au film.
> 
> Dans 2 semaines ils auront oublié qu'ils ont joué à ce jeu.


Qu'est-ce qu'on recherche dans un jeu n'est-ce pas. Mais la plupart sont des gloutons, du coup c'est un "petit jeu" entre deux plus conséquent et profonds.

On s'entend, tu as raison le jeu sera vite remplacé par un autre. Mais en attendant ça semble leur faire bien plaisir.

Cela dit le mec qui s'y collera dans un an, il perdra quelque chose : il pourra pas partager la hype du mode photo avec d'autres, ce qui semble effectivement être l'activité principale dans Mad Max (qui l'eut cru).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh, j'ai peu d'EA en cours, en total j'ai pas mis les pieds dans une dizaine (Carmageddon, Road Redemption, Wreckfest, DayZ, Broforce, Dirt Rally,...) et sans jurer de rien, aujourd'hui je fuis la formule comme la peste.
Les multis mort-nés.... gros manque de bol avec Evolve+The Crew. Bon, The Crew c'était très sexy, et pas spécialement défoncé par les tests, donc j'aurais mis les pieds dedans tôt ou tard. 
Allez, The Crew c'est 32€ dépensés dans un jeu bouclé en solo en 20 à 30h. 
Evolve avec 280h de jeu bientôt, et un petit roster de potes avec qui jouer plusieurs soirs toutes les semaines...aucun regret. Faut juste pas le lancer tout seul pour jouer avec la plèbe, mais ça, ça vaut pour à peu près tous les multis coopératifs.

Du coup à part quelques EA, pour certains pris pas cher sur une solde, et qui me serviront de leçon, pas vraiment les pieds dans la merde.
Mad Max je ne me plains pas, j'assume, chopé à 20€ sur un coup de tête du genre "tant pis si c'est raté, j'ai aucun recul sur tout ce qui touche à Mad Max". 
Là, je le trouve exagérément facile, mais en même temps j'ai galéré des heures sur les contrôles de GTA V. Donc je ne me plains pas, j'exprime la surprise "ah tiens, en matière d'assistanat, on peut aller jusque là". J'ai un peu honte d'être autant pris par la main, mais ça me permet de le lancer parmi d'autres jeux, sans devoir retourner lire l'attribution des touches dans les options.

----------


## DCX

> Vu que tu as tout comme moi beaucoup aimé Dead Island, je pense que tu adoreras Dying Light, qui reprend les même principes mais avec un héro bien plus dégourdi et un cycle jour/nuit superbement implémenté. Mais par contre je ne suis pas sûr que celui-ci passe sur ta config, malheureusement.



Oui trop gros ça passera pas, mais en tout cas je mets le titre de coté, merci!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Après c'est sûr que si t'as pas joué aux Batman Arkham ni à Mordor, et pas trop aux Assassin's Creed, ça peut passer pour qqch d'original (sans doute ?).


C'est ça, même les ACreed, j'ai pas touché. Je sais, je dois être le dernier du forum à découvrir les QTE (bon, Fahrenheit en proposait déjà, sans parler de Walking Dead).
Après, sur GTA V je me crashe en avion parce que je ne sais plus comment on sort les roues. Ou je confonds en voiture le frein à main et descendre du véhicule, ou je ne trouve plus la touche pour se mettre à couvert.... donc bon...

----------


## Haelnak

Non mais Mad Max fait clairement encore plus dans l'assistanat que Batman. Dans ce dernier, tu peux parfois te retrouver en difficulté pendant un combat, tu dois utiliser des "batgadgets" pour certains combats de boss (Mr Freeze dans Arkham City), etc. pas dans Mad Max.

----------


## schouffy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ab68...a83b79c91d.jpg
> Oui trop gros ça passera pas, mais en tout cas je mets le titre de coté, merci!


On sait maintenant que Daylight passe pas, mais peut-être que Dying Light passe ?  ::):

----------


## DCX

Ahah la loose...  Le petit camembert me dit que c'est encore pire.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ha ha la boulette de DCX.... toutefois oui, mets-le en whishlist pour plus tard, parce que pour moi c'est clairement mon GOTY de cette année, Dying Light (mais bon, je n'a touché ni à GTA V, ni Mad Max ou autre gros titre 2015  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mad Max c'est pour la balade et les bastons en voituré dans l'univers post-apo mignonnet  :Bave: 
Bon là c'est trop cher pour ce que ça offre (pour moi) , mais pour 15€ y'a moyen de se faire un bon trip bourrin.

----------


## znokiss

> Mad Max c'est pour la balade et les bastons en voituré dans l'univers post-apo mignonnet 
> Bon là c'est trop cher pour ce que ça offre (pour moi) , mais pour 15€ y'a moyen de se faire un bon trip bourrin.


4.99€ au soldes Noel 2017. Pas 1ct plus cher pour ma part.

----------


## Kayrah

J'hésitais à l'acheter prochainement. Mad Max ne vaut pas son prix ?  ::O:

----------


## banditbandit

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ab68...a83b79c91d.jpg
> Oui trop gros ça passera pas, mais en tout cas je mets le titre de coté, merci!


Ca semble bizarre que Daylight passe pas sur ta config, à moins que ta CG ne supporte pas DX11.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J'hésitais à l'acheter prochainement. Mad Max ne vaut pas son prix ?


ça dépend quel prix.... 15 à 20€ la balade post-apo, ça se tente. Au-delà, ce serait pas loin d'être un peu cher. Enfin je débute à peine, d'autres en parleront mieux, je ne connais même pas la durée de vie.

----------


## Sylvine

> 4.99€ au soldes Noel 2017. Pas 1ct plus cher pour ma part.


Moi je compte en temps de téléchargement par rapport au temps d'amusement effectif.

J’achète plus tellement de jeux.  :Cigare:

----------


## DCX

> mets-le en whishlist pour plus tard


Yep je vais faire ça, histoire de ne pas zappé le nom cette fois.




> Ca semble bizarre que Daylight passe pas sur ta config, à moins que ta CG ne supporte pas DX11.


En gros oui je n'étais pas loin de le faire tourner:
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f1dfb3d...9b2b74ce51.jpg
Bien vu, les ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series ne supporte pas Dx11.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=305738

----------


## Oldnoobie

> J’achète plus tellement de jeux.


"dit le mec qui sort d'un bundle moisi" (à part ptet A Story About My Uncle ? ).

----------


## Sylvine

C'est genre le deuxième bundle que j’achète, et y'avait plusieurs jeux qui m’intéressaient dedans (ça veut pas dire qu'ils étaient bien malheureusement).
En plus c'était justement des jeux courts à télécharger.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Par curiosité, ton seuil d'acceptation, sur le ratio temps de DL/ temps de jeu, c'est quoi ? 1/2 ? 1/4 ?

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas vraiment une formule mathématique.
Les gros jeux maintenant c'est 15-20 go mini, s'ils m’intéressent pas vraiment je les prends pas, même à moins de 5€.

C'est pour ça que pour moi le streaming ça pourrait vraiment être le futur, parce que plus que le prix, qui est devenu accessoire, c'est surtout le temps d'attente avant de jouer qui est devenu bloquant pour moi.
Là Mad Max si je pouvais y jouer instantanément (avec en plus les graphismes au max), peut-être que je serais prêt à payer pour (mais 5€ max quoi), sinon c’est pas la peine.

----------


## Iwakurasan

> Moi je compte en temps de téléchargement par rapport au temps d'amusement effectif.
> 
> J’achète plus tellement de jeux.


Forcément, évaluer le temps d'amusement effectif avant d'avoir téléchargé, c'est pas évident.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non mais tu fais l'éval après-coup, pour juger si c'était une bonne ou mauvaise affaire. 
Après concernant le temps de DL, je pige pas trop le souci, quand je mets un jeu en téléchargement Steam, soit je joue à un jeu non-steam, soit je mate un film, et sur la soirée ça s'installe, au pire le lendemain soir c'est dispo.
Je fais autre chose dans la vie que d'attendre qu'une barre de progression se remplisse, donc ça n'est pas vraiment un inconvénient.
Sauf à être très très impatient, du genre achat compulsif avec l'envie et la bave aux lèvres. Là j'admets, ça gave d'attendre. M'enfin ça signifie n'avoir aucun autre jeu en cours, ce qui me paraît une hypothèse marginale.

----------


## Willyyy

Steam permet de télécharger tout en jouant des jeux steamables, si jamais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas de temps d'attente si on achète le jeu en physique.


sauf chez Konami  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Steam permet de télécharger tout en jouant des jeux steamables, si jamais.


Ah, chez moi le téléchargement se met en pause, et reprend quand on quitte le jeu. C'est ptet un réglage dans le profil ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Y'a pas de temps d'attente si on achète le jeu en physique.
> 
> 
> sauf chez Konami


Ouais une bonne vielle galette.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Que tu vas chercher, que tu paies, que tu ramènes, que tu lances, et ensuite le jeu va déclencher sa maj avec téléchargement de patchs correctifs pour quelques gigas.... ZZZzzz

----------


## schouffy

> Ah, chez moi le téléchargement se met en pause, et reprend quand on quitte le jeu. C'est ptet un réglage dans le profil ?


Oui ça se règle dans les options, par jeu ou réglage global.

----------


## machiavel24

> Ah, chez moi le téléchargement se met en pause, et reprend quand on quitte le jeu. C'est ptet un réglage dans le profil ?


Paramètres, téléchargements et cocher téléchargements en cours de jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Après concernant le temps de DL, je pige pas trop le souci, quand je mets un jeu en téléchargement Steam, soit je joue à un jeu non-steam, soit je mate un film, et sur la soirée ça s'installe, au pire le lendemain soir c'est dispo.
> Je fais autre chose dans la vie que d'attendre qu'une barre de progression se remplisse, donc ça n'est pas vraiment un inconvénient.


Ah nan mais là j'expliquais pourquoi même à moins de 5€ je me ferais pas chier avec un jeu comme Mad Max.

C'est un peu le syndrome du jeu joué chez un pote, on se retrouve à jouer à quelque chose auquel on aurait jamais touché normalement, simplement parce que t'es affalé sur le canapé, que t'as la manette à portée de main et qu'il se trouve que le disque du jeu est dans la console.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est pas vraiment une formule mathématique.
> Les gros jeux maintenant c'est 15-20 go mini, s'ils m’intéressent pas vraiment je les prends pas, même à moins de 5€.
> 
> C'est pour ça que pour moi le streaming ça pourrait vraiment être le futur, parce que plus que le prix, qui est devenu accessoire, c'est surtout le temps d'attente avant de jouer qui est devenu bloquant pour moi.
> Là Mad Max si je pouvais y jouer instantanément (avec en plus les graphismes au max), peut-être que je serais prêt à payer pour (mais 5€ max quoi), sinon c’est pas la peine.


Je suis pas sûr que le streaming (qui soit dit en passant s'est cassé la gueule, RIP Onlive et Gaikai) résolve tes soucis. Si je comprends bien tu as une bande passante faible qui te fait attendre avant de jouer. Avec le streaming tu n'attendras peut-être pas, mais tu auras un input lag astronomique, une qualité graphique lamentable, ou les deux à la fois.

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais je parlais d'un truc théorique, genre magie j'appuie sur un bouton et paf.
Oui le streaming a beaucoup de barrières à franchir avant de devenir une méthode réellement fiable.

----------


## Zerger

> Paramètres, téléchargements et cocher téléchargements en cours de jeu.


Ou juste faire un alt+tab une fois le jeu lance et cliquer sur reprendre le telechargement

----------


## Oldnoobie

je note, merci de l'info !

----------


## sissi

*Risen3.*

Par session de 20-30 minutes.
J'ai adoré le second.
Le troisième me les brises, un truc de dingue.

Alors, déjà, reprendre le deux (lieux-mécaniques) et le renommer Risen 3, fallait oser. Le scénar est aux abonnés absent, aucune consistance, on est lâché et on va où l'on veut. Soit, cela ne me dérange pas, faudrait juste s'y impliquer un peu. Le jeu passe de sublime à immonde, les éclairages sont souvent ratés, des textures poppent. Soit, on peut outrepasser. Les dialogues sont parfois marrant mais je le trouve moins bon. Soit.

Mais alors les combats, je crois que je n'ai jamais vu un truc aussi merdique et redondant que ce cet épisode. Dans le un, on se faisait rétamer par un ennemi, on revenait après avec du bagage en plus, j'aimais bien. Le second opus était un peu plus bordélique, souvent punitif (les ennemis avec les lances, les araignées) mais au final, je m'en suis sorti avec de l'acharnement. Et le trois ? Pareil ! 
Mais, là, il y a énormément de combat. 
On ne peut pas faire dix foutus pas sans se prendre sur la gueule trois-quatre ennemis. Et c'est là le drame, leurs patterns sont répétitifs au possible. N'importe quel ennemi attaquera tout le temps de la même manière: une attaque qu'on s'empressera de parer puis dans la foulée une seconde qu'on s'empressera de se prendre dans la gueule si on rate la parade et parfois une troisième. Et c'est là le drame, les ennemis attaquent souvent en groupe, nous obligeant de plus à prendre un pnj-compagnon pour aggro. 
Ce qui donne:
A attaque le joueur, esquive, il se mange la seconde attaque, roulé-boulé, il se mange B dans le dos, il se met en garde, B attaque deux fois mais C se jette sur lui, il prend trois attaques, il rage, pendant ce temps là, D est occupé avec le compagnon (quasi obligatoire pour avancer), c'est la tournante, c'est fantastique, il va falloir ruser et amener les ennemis près de pnj pour avoir de l'aide.. C'est débile.
Parfois on esquive une attaque en tournoyant partout au sol mais l'allonge des assauts est grande pour la plupart des trashs et on se mange quand même les dégâts. De plus, le temps que met notre perso pour lancer son coups est supérieur aux animations d'attaque des ennemis. Et là, ça peut virer à la catastrophe, on se mange des tonnes de tartes dans la poire, on passe son temps à bouffer pour regagner de la santé,on crève, on recommence. Ou on passe en facile,mais le problème est toujours là, trop de combats et des patterns redondants. On passe la majeure parti à faire des roulés boulés... 
Hier, j'ai quitté, énervé. Je vide la route entre un pnj et son bled. Je lance la quête pour revenir vers lui, tout avait repopé par la simple magie de la validation de quête. Mais putain! Et là, c'était pas trois ennemis, non, y'en avait une quinzaine à première vue dans les environs. 
Le pire, c'est que je sais que dans une dizaine d'heures, je roulerais sur tous les streums en solo...

----------


## jlm76

> *Risen3.*
> 
> Je lance la quête pour revenir vers lui, tout avait repopé par la simple magie de la validation de quête.


Quoi ?! Les ennemis repopent dans Risen 3 ou c'est un bug ?
J'ai adoré et fini les 2 premiers Risen, mais si dans le 3 les mobs repopent, je n'y toucherais pas.


*Pillars of eternity*

Sinon, j'en suis à une dizaine d'heure sur ce petit bijou de jeu à l'ancienne, avec ses décors dessinés à la main avec amour, ses feuilles de personnage qu'onpasse des heures à parcourir, et son écriture très soignée.
Seul point un poil négatif, j'ai l'impression que les combats sont un peu plus mollassons que dans Divinity Original Sin (j'en suis qu'au début aussi, peut-être ça s'améliore par la suite). Mais en tout cas ils ne détrônent pas ceux de Aarklash Legacy qui pour l'instant restent la référence de mon point de vue.
Ça n'en reste pas moins excellent, et qu'il y a 99,98% de chance que je ne le lâcherais pas avant d'en voir la fin.

----------


## sissi

> Quoi ?! Les ennemis repopent dans Risen 3 ou c'est un bug ?
> J'ai adoré et fini les 2 premiers Risen, mais si dans le 3 les mobs repopent, je n'y toucherais pas.


Là, c'est suite à une mission . A l'aller, j'ai tout clear (redondant), je parle au pnj, je sors du village, tout était revenu. J'ai pas vu de pop dans le dos ou en entrant/sortant d'une caverne.

----------


## DCX

> *Pillars of eternity*


Tres bien noté un peu partout, merci je le rajoute à la liste!

----------


## Pierronamix

*Perfect Dark* (sur la Rare Replay bidule)

C'est assez marrant de revenir sur ce genre de FPS, unanimement reconnu comme étant "le meilleur du FPS console", en 2015.

Tu te demandes comment on a pu y jouer.  ::O:  Le level design dégueulasse, les ennemis débiles au temps de réaction d'un âne mort, le gameplay lourd...Y a plein de bonnes idées (objectifs différents selon la difficulté, plein de modes de jeux), mais le coeur, wah, c'est dur.

Du coup, j'ai testé aussi *Perfect Dark Zero*, celui sorti au lancement de la 360. Conchié un peu partout, je me suis dit que ça allait être pire. Ben au final, c'est les mêmes défauts qu'avant, en plus beau. Marrant.

----------


## Sylvine

Alors imagine Goldeneye, l'autre meilleur FPS console de 2015.  ::siffle::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Alors imagine Goldeneye, l'autre meilleur FPS console de 2015.


Oh t'inquiètes j'imagine bien vu que les sons (et certaines musiques) et les animations de Perfect Dark viennent directement de Goldeneye.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Bon, j'ai craqué, je me suis mis sur *Witcher 3*...

Ce jeu est fa-bu-leux  ::O: 

Ses défauts ne sont rien face à ses qualités d'écriture et d'ambiance  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Bon, j'ai craqué, je me suis mis sur *Witcher 3*...
> 
> Ce jeu est fa-bu-leux 
> 
> Ses défauts ne sont rien


Fixed.

----------


## znokiss

> Alors imagine Goldeneye, l'autre meilleur FPS console de 2015.


Ben je sais pas, y'a un petit moment, je m'étais configuré un Goldeneye aux petits oignons via émulateurs, contrôle clavier-souris et lissage graphique, et j'ai pris mon pied comme en 1999.

----------


## Fizdol

> Ben je sais pas, y'a un petit moment, je m'étais configuré un Goldeneye aux petits oignons via émulateurs, contrôle clavier-souris et lissage graphique, et *j'ai pris mon pied* comme en 1999.


https://youtu.be/yMAC2HXic-E?t=624

----------


## Zerger

> Ben je sais pas, y'a un petit moment, je m'étais configuré un Goldeneye aux petits oignons via émulateurs, contrôle clavier-souris et lissage graphique, et j'ai pris mon pied comme en 1999.


En meme temps, avec GoldenEye, tu n'as pas pris un grand risque  :;): 
J'avais bcp moins joue et accroche a Perfect Dark mais ca me donne envie de le relancer maintenant que j'ai un pad Xbox

----------


## Lilja

Là, je suis sur Hatoful Boyfriend et Football Manager 2015.
Le premier est simpliste et classique pour le moment et le deuxième me passionne mais il va falloir que j'apprenne plus sur les pépites des transferts vu le budget de 9 millions au Milan  :Emo:  

Mais je suis content, j'ai eu Dimitri Foulquier et Thiago Motta

----------


## Sylvine

> Ben je sais pas, y'a un petit moment, je m'étais configuré un Goldeneye aux petits oignons *via émulateurs, contrôle clavier-souris et lissage graphique* , et j'ai pris mon pied comme en 1999.


Du coup pas vraiment comme en 99.

----------


## Safo

Pas grand chose à faire sur ce topic mais malgré tout je réagis ici vu ce qui a été dis sur la page précédente.
Pouquoi à chaque fois qu'il y a un Batman/Mordor-like qui sort, on le rapproche aussi des AC?

Le gameplay de Batman et Mordor est sympa, voir très sympa quand on découvre le genre (et toujours pas trop mal après coup à doses raisonables ceci dit). Mais "AC-like"? Sur des titres récents comme Shadow of Mordor et le dernier Batman (pour citer les représentants du genre) ou alors du Dying Light ou Mad max?
A part le système de parade (et encore ... cf DL), trouve qu'ils n'ont rien à voir avec les AC  ::o: 

D'une part on a un gameplay (enfin, des combats en l'occurence) bien dynamiques, réactifs (bon ok, pas tout le temps... Mad Max peche un peu de ce coté là entre autre) et péchus (Mordor surtout pour ce dernier qualificatif) alors que sur un AC, on a un gameplay poussif avec un perso difficile à manier (path finding de merde, gestion de la foule moisie quand il s'agit de coordonner des actions rapides, saut complètement à la ramasse) et des combats au final vraiment peu attractifs après une heure de jeu (j'entends, au moment de la découverte du gameplay des Batman et consorts hein, après en avoir vu et revu, ceux-ci sont aussi très redondants).

Peut etre le système de tours sinon qui fait qu'on met tout ca dans le meme panier?
Enfin bref, quoiqu'il en soit, je ne comprends pas trop.

----------


## Herr Peter

Après avoir longuement hésité, j'ai finalement craqué pour *Saint Row 4* et je ne regrette pas mon achat, car malgré son côté Saint Row 3.5, le nouveau gameplay change suffisamment la manière d'aborder le jeu pour que le plaisir soit renouvelé.

L'histoire est marrante, bien que narrée de manière tout hachée (et entrecoupés de phases de "petits jeux" un peu à la con), même si je préfère à ce niveau l'ambiance du 3, où les persos étaient dépeints de manière plus attachante je trouve.

Pour l'instant je me marre bien en tout cas (déjà 10 heures dessus à faire surtout du farming de _Clusters_ et les missions annexes pour débloquer plus de pouvoirs).

----------


## Sylvine

> alors que sur un AC, on a un gameplay poussif avec un perso difficile à manier (path finding de merde, gestion de la foule moisie quand il s'agit de coordonner des actions rapides, saut complètement à la ramasse) et des combats au final vraiment peu attractifs après une heure de jeu (j'entends, au moment de la découverte du gameplay des Batman et consorts hein, après en avoir vu et revu, ceux-ci sont aussi très redondants).


C'est des critères qualitatifs ça.

Au final toi-même t'es d'accord pour dire que c'est plus ou moins les mêmes systèmes, sauf qu'ils sont pourris dans AC.
Comme AC est sortit en premier, c'est logique de faire le rapprochement (comme on parlait de Doom-like avant de dire FPS).

----------


## Safo

Pas faux.
Mais il y a un moment où il faut freiner un peu avec les rapprochements car ca devient un peu ridicule.

Peu importe le jeu PC dont on parle, au final ce sont tous les memes jeux à cause du support.
Hatred c'est comme Pillards of Eternity, regarde la vue sur les screenshots  ::o: 
Dans Vampire Masquerade il y a des flingues, c'est donc un FPS!
Comme dans tous RPG, il y a un arbre de passifs dans Diablo 2.

Fin bref, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il faut faire la part des choses, il y a un monde entre un Dying Light et un AC par exemple.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est aussi l'esprit humain qui essaye de toujours tout rapporter à quelque chose qu'il connait. Peur de l'inconnu, toussa. [/psychodepochard]

----------


## Sylvine

> Fin bref, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il faut faire la part des choses, il y a un monde entre un Dying Light et un AC par exemple.


Je pense que le gros rapprochement de ces jeux c'est qu'ils sont basé sur l'idée de blinder le plus possible d'activités dedans, activités qui plus est souvent copiées-collées d'un jeu à l'autre (l'exemple typique c'est la collecte de bidules).
Et je pense que ce rapprochement se fait justement parce qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de cœur au gameplay et qu'individuellement ces activités sont très basiques, et que du coup c'est dur de trouver des points communs (ou même des différences) autre que des éléments superficiels.

Si je compare Quake à Counter Strike par exemple, tout le monde va tout de suite me donner des différences fondamentales entre les deux, sur le rythme de jeu, le travail d'équipe, la planification, le skill...

Assassin's Creed et Dying Light, ba y'en a un qui est en vue interne et l'autre en vue externe. Dying Light est moins automatisé.
Et euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...

----------


## Fizdol

> Assassin's Creed et Dying Light, ba y'en a un qui est en vue interne et l'autre en vue externe. Dying Light est moins automatisé.
> Et euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...


Et le gameplay est un peu plus permissif et rapide/dynamique en gros.

----------


## Sylvine

:^_^:  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Je vous emmerde  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Dying Light, c'est pas Mirror's Edge avec des zombies?

----------


## Fizdol

Oui et d'ailleurs Mirror's Edge c'est AC en FPS mais sans la double lame.
Tout comme TW3 est un AC avec double lame en pleine nature (avec 2-3 magie réaliste).
D'ailleurs, au passage on est entre potes, on ne le dit pas assez mais GTAV est un pâle re-skin de Black Flag.

Et je ne vous parle même pas de Wasteland 2 (AC en post-apo vu de dessus) ou PoE (AC vu de dessus avec des gobelins), et encore moins de Dirt (jeu basé sur les courses de char de AC2).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Après avoir longuement hésité, j'ai finalement craqué pour *Saint Row 4* et je ne regrette pas mon achat, car malgré son côté Saint Row 3.5, le nouveau gameplay change suffisamment la manière d'aborder le jeu pour que le plaisir soit renouvelé.
> 
> L'histoire est marrante, bien que narrée de manière tout hachée (et entrecoupés de phases de "petits jeux" un peu à la con), même si je préfère à ce niveau l'ambiance du 3, où les persos étaient dépeints de manière plus attachante je trouve.
> 
> Pour l'instant je me marre bien en tout cas (déjà 10 heures dessus à faire surtout du farming de _Clusters_ et les missions annexes pour débloquer plus de pouvoirs).


Ah ben tout l'inverse, je m'ennuie et je suis très déçu.
J'avais bien sûr lu qu'il y avait des pouvoirs, que ça changeait un peu quand même (c'est pourquoi j'ai attendu si longtemps alors que j'ai vraiment aimé les 3 premiers), mais je n'imaginais pas que c'était à ce point là.

Ca peut paraître curieux parce que j'ai beaucoup aimé Crackdown 1 et de fait, le jeu y ressemble avec ses sauts, ses pouvoirs, l'inutilité des véhicules et d'autres aspects. Mais moi j'avais envie de jouer à un St Row, pas à Crackdown. 
En plus il n'y a aucune nouveauté sur les tatouages, sur 90% des fringues, on est toujours dans la même ville donc la carte ne bouge presque pas. Je n'aime pas souvent dénigré le travail des studios mais j'ai une impression de fainéantise.

Je crois que je vais me contenter de l'histoire principale, en espérant passer un meilleur moment que ces premières heures.

----------


## Dicsaw

Mario Maker: entre MGSV et celui-ci je sais pas lequel va être mon jeu de 2015.

Ça déboite. L'éditeur est intuitif, c'est très bien présenté, le manuel de jeu ingame est génial, le contenu est énorme et les possibilités aussi.
C'est l'inverse de Little Big Planet qui mise plus sur son univers et ses possibilités beaucoup trop bordéliques.

----------


## Haelnak

T'abuses, je suis à deux doigts de me prendre une WiiU depuis quelques temps, et ce jeu m'intrigue pas mal.

----------


## Zerger

> Mario Maker: entre MGSV et celui-ci je sais pas lequel va être mon jeu de 2015.
> 
> Ça déboite. L'éditeur est intuitif, c'est très bien présenté, le manuel de jeu ingame est génial, le contenu est énorme et les possibilités aussi.
> C'est l'inverse de Little Big Planet qui mise plus sur son univers et ses possibilités beaucoup trop bordéliques.


Ok mais au final ca reste du mario nes non?
SuperMeatBoy et BattleBlock offrent deja la meme chose, je vois pas trop pourquoi ce Mario Maker devrait cartonner

----------


## Haelnak

C'est Mario Maker. A priori une version "simplifiée" de l'outil utilisé par les devs pour les New Super Mario/Luigi U, entre autres.

----------


## Anonyme947

*Metro Redux* en Spartan Ranger Hardcore

En Ranger Hardcore le jeu prends tout son sens et toute son ampleur, avec l'absence d'auto regen, il en résulte une très bonne expérience de jeu. Même si trop scripté, l'immersion est excellente, les combats tendus si on rate son infiltration. Je suis définitivement fan de cette duologie. J'y vois comme un digne successeur d'Half Life et du FPS linéaire.

----------


## Ratcochon 2

> Ok mais au final ca reste du mario nes non?
> SuperMeatBoy et BattleBlock offrent deja la meme chose, je vois pas trop pourquoi ce Mario Maker devrait cartonner


C'est aussi Super Mario 3, Super Mario World et New Super Mario Bros WiiU.

----------


## Dicsaw

> je vois pas trop pourquoi ce Mario Maker devrait cartonner


Parce que les Mario ont un gameplay bien à eux et que Super Meat Boy et Battleblock ne sont pas des Mario ?

----------


## Haelnak

:X1:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est surtout un jeu Nintendo fait sur une console Nintendo, donc il va MATHEMATIQUEMENT cartonner.

Nintendo pourrait sortir un visual novel avec Luigi et Daisy que ca cartonnerait ><

----------


## Zerger

Ouais je suis assez d'accord avec toi.
Surtout que c'est le genre de truc ou 99% des créations finiront à la poubelle et seuls quelques équipes de mecs motivés arriveront, après plusieurs mois, à faire quelque chose qui percera et sera joué par la communauté. D'où mon interrogation...
Des éditeurs de niveau, on en trouve dans plein de jeux et c'est rarement quelquechose qui attire l'attention. Je vois pas pourquoi tout à coup, tout le monde se sentirai l'âme d'un moddeur (Hormis le cachet Nintendo/Mario comme Zapp l'a dit). Surtout que même avec un excellent éditeur ultra-intuitif, créer un vrai petit jeu demande beaucoup de temps et d'acharnement, ce qui me semble un peu contradiction avec le public Nintendo.

Y'avais pas eu un Wario Ware dans le meme genre? (j'aimais bien le concept de ce jeu d'ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## Haelnak

C'est vrai aussi, mais ça ne réfute pas ce que dit Dicsaw.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis bien d'accord, le gameplay des Mario est unique...
... Mais ca reste un editeur de niveaux. Je vois pas les possesseurs d'une Wii passer des semaines à faire des niveaux et les debugger/equilibrer
Donc ouais, ca va se vendre mais je suis dubitatif sur le contenu qui va etre produit

----------


## Haelnak

Quand tu n'as qu'un jeu par an, je pense que tu t'investis à fond.

----------


## Cyth

> C'est surtout un jeu Nintendo fait sur une console Nintendo, donc il va MATHEMATIQUEMENT cartonner.
> 
> Nintendo pourrait sortir un visual novel avec Luigi et Daisy que ca cartonnerait ><


Si c'est basé sur l'univers Mario alors oui y a de très forte chance mais des jeux Nintendo sur console Nintendo qui bident y en a plusieurs (Codename S.T.E.A.M. pour faire dans le récent par exemple).




> Y'avais pas eu un Wario Ware dans le meme genre? (j'aimais bien le concept de ce jeu d'ailleurs )


Yep:



Et depuis y a plus eu de Wario Ware (vu que Game & Wario est différent dans son concept).

----------


## Az'

> Je suis bien d'accord, le gameplay des Mario est unique...
> ... Mais ca reste un editeur de niveaux. Je vois pas les possesseurs d'une Wii passer des semaines à faire des niveaux et les debugger/equilibrer
> Donc ouais, ca va se vendre mais je suis dubitatif sur le contenu qui va etre produit


Tu peux directement lancer le jeu et jouer sur les niveaux les plus populaires/mieux notés sans mettre la main dans l'éditeur. Et le contenu déjà produit est de plutôt bonne qualité.
L'éditeur est facile à prendre en main mais comme tu le dis, peu de joueurs vont s'amuser à équilibrer leur niveau ou à essayer de le rendre fun. Du coup il reste surtout les mecs hardcore (dont certains auteurs de romhacks) qui ont pu bombarder le "workshop" day one  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je vois pas pourquoi tout à coup, tout le monde se sentirai l'âme d'un moddeur


Parce que l'éditeur est très bien présenté, que c'est simple d’accès et que tout le monde peut s'y mettre, même un gosse de 6 ans ?
C'est bien plus proche des Lego (pas des jeux hein, des vrais Lego en dur) que du vrai gros modding avec un sdk dédié.

Après que le contenu soit de bonne qualité ou pas, c'est trop tôt pour le dire. Et c'est débile de juger de l’intérêt d'un jeu en fonction des créations des gens.
En partant de ce principe on ne donne plus d'outils de modding non plus vu que 90% des mods seront des nudepatch et des trucs pour changer ton guerrier en personnage de hentai.


Et comme le disent les autres avant moi t'as 4 Mario en 1, avec des niveaux à débloquer et à télécharger en plus de l'éditeur.





> ce qui me semble un peu contradiction avec le public Nintendo.


Le public Nintendo c'est un peu plus que le gamin et sa mère qui joue dans un salon blanc. Bien avant Mario Maker t'avais des acharnés qui s'amusaient à modifier des roms de Mario ou à créer sdk pour les versions Wii de Smash Bros et Mario Kart. Sans compter les trucs plus legit comme le Wario décrit plus haut.

----------


## Zerger

> Après que le contenu soit de bonne qualité ou pas, c'est trop tôt pour le dire.


Tout est dit, on est d'accord, d'ou mon interrogation.
Apres, je compte pas partir en croisade contre Mario Maker, surtout que j'ai meme pas de Wii.

Par contre, ca serte a rien de rajouter des points d'interrogation en fin de phrase pour avoir l'air plus malin et piquant, c'est juste relou ?

----------


## Pierronamix

LBP avait vachement bien marché alors que le gameplay était pourrave et l'univers nouveau, là avec un univers ultra connu et apprécié, plus le gameplay niquel des Mario, ça va cartonner méchamment.

----------


## Nightwrath

Bon ca va cartonner à hauteur du nombre de consoles aussi.  :Mario:

----------


## Sylvine

> LBP avait vachement bien marché alors que le gameplay était pourrave et l'univers nouveau, là avec un univers ultra connu et apprécié, plus le gameplay niquel des Mario, ça va cartonner méchamment.


Ouaif, je pense que LBP parlait beaucoup plus à un public jeune que Mario 8 bits.
Et oui, je sais qu'on peut choisir le style graphique, mais ils ont surtout mis en avant le coté nostalgique (jusque sur la boite du jeu) et je pense que la 3D de LBP était plus accrocheuse.

Pour moi y'a pas photo, la maman et son gamin à carrouf quand ils voient ça ils se disent que c'est mignon et que ça a l'air trop cool :


Quand ils voient ça :

Ils pensent qu'ils sont allé trop loin dans le rayon jeu vidéo et qu'ils sont tombé dans les logiciels de de graphisme.

----------


## Pierronamix

Hmmm pas sur, Mario c'est resté un truc de gamin. Mais sinon oui, c'est clairement fait pour trentenaires.

----------


## Shapa

Désolé pour le HS: 

*Blood Bowl*: J'ai jamais joué au jeu de plateau, et avant la sortie du deux je voulais me mettre un peu dans le truc. J'ai une édition je sais pas quoi que j'ai du toper dans un bundle quelconque. Je comprends rien, je me fais défoncer mais ça a l'air fun  :^_^: . J''hesite a passer sur le deux qui a l'air vachement plus friendly mais leur politique de DLC m'enchante pas plus que ça.  :tired:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Hmmm pas sur, Mario c'est resté un truc de gamin. Mais sinon oui, c'est clairement fait pour trentenaires.


D'autant qu'ils ont insérés pas mal de trucs bien "weirdo" au niveau des banques de sons et du design que n'aurait pas renié Wario Ware.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ils pensent qu'ils sont allé trop loin dans le rayon jeu vidéo et qu'ils sont tombé dans les logiciels de de graphisme.


Mouais.
Mario est une figure suffisamment populaire, y'a quand même de fortes chances que maman et son gamin se disent "cool un nouveau jeu avec  l'italien à moustache" sans aller chercher plus loin.

----------


## Haelnak

> Quand ils voient ça :
> http://071bc3d04e2671665c74-5a267f83...et-646x413.jpg
> Ils pensent qu'ils sont allé trop loin dans le rayon jeu vidéo et qu'ils sont tombé dans les logiciels de de graphisme.


Boarf, ils ne sont pas à un plan marketing foireux près chez Nintendo, faut quand même savoir que la majorité des "mères de famille" pensent que la WiiU c'est une tablette pour la Wii.

D'un autre côté, ça peut marcher : _"Dis Jean-Edouard, est-ce que tu as envie que je t'achète le logiciel de graphisme Mario avec la tablette Wii pour ton anniversaire ?"_

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Désolé pour le HS: 
> 
> *Blood Bowl*: J'ai jamais joué au jeu de plateau, et avant la sortie du deux je voulais me mettre un peu dans le truc. J'ai une édition je sais pas quoi que j'ai du toper dans un bundle quelconque. Je comprends rien, je me fais défoncer mais ça a l'air fun . J''hesite a passer sur le deux qui a l'air vachement plus friendly mais leur politique de DLC m'enchante pas plus que ça.


Nan apprend d'abord les règles avec celui que tu as avant de dépenser ailleurs. Les dernières versions de BB sont encore très bien, il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour comprendre (beaucoup d'aides ingame pour savoir ce qu'on fait, dans quel ordre jouer ses actions...) et s'amuser. Comprendre ne veut pas dire ne plus se faire éclater, mais c'est le bon début, la progression viendra naturellement, avec l'équipe qui te correspond etc...
Mais franchement j'ai réussi à comprendre donc c'est que c'est vraiment faisable, ça m'a fait découvrir plein de subtilités que nous n'avions pas capté avec mon pote quand on jouait sur le plateau dans ma jeunesse.

Après seulement _si vraiment_ ça te plaît tu verras. Et si tu as des questions ou si tu veux jouer en multi, il y a le topic où des canards y jouent encore et il y a même un tournoi qui est toujours actif il me semble.

La politique des DLC on verra, qu'ils en sortent je m'en fous, mais j'espère qu'ils vont mieux les gérer que pour le 1. J'ai attendu qu'ils sortent vraiment la dernière édition (Chaos) pour le reprendre parce qu'ils ressortaient le jeu complet à chaque ajout, c'était très chiant.

----------


## Shapa

Ouais voilà. C'est ça qui me ferait chier. Je vais tenter le 1 alors, merci pour ton retour  :;):

----------


## raaaahman

Pour Bloodbowl n'hésites pas à taper dans les aides pour le jeu de plateau sur le net, il y en a plein et le mode "classique" du Blood Bowl de Cyanide c'est une reconstitution exacte (ou quasi) du jeu de plateau.

----------


## moot

Je l'ai fini, mais je joue encore à *Ronin*. En fait au cours de mon run je me suis rendu compte que :
- Si au pad c'est du tour par tour en combat; au clavier il y a aussi une pause active en dehors du combat !
- A force de bidouiller je finis par à peu près contrôler les bugs de collision.
Du coup.. Je refais le jeu avec tout ce que j'ai appris. Et plutôt que de vous endormir avec ma plume, j'ai préféré en faire quelques petites vidéos. Si ça vous intéresse, c'est par là (chap1 uniquement pour l'instant).

----------


## Cotopaxi

> - Si au pad c'est du tour par tour en combat; au clavier il y a aussi une pause active en dehors du combat !


Au pad aussi, il me semble, mais je me souviens plus de la touche.  ::P:

----------


## moot

Effectivement y'a une pause active (sur start). Je voulais pas trop entrer dans les détails, mais en fait la différence c'est qu'au clavier la pause est au bouton "maintenu" alors qu'au pad c'est au bouton "pressé". Du coup on peut vraiment hacher le temps en maintenant la barre d'espace et en exécutant d'autres actions (comme rappeler l'épée). Ou juste en la relâchant légèrement.

Je sais pas si c'est clair .. Par exemple ça, je vois pas trop comment faire ces trucs là au pad.

----------


## Cyth

En même temps la gestion des trajectoires de saut est tellement plus précise/simple/agréable à la souris par rapport au pad.

Par contre ça doit pas être hyper agréable de jouer avec un rythme aussi haché.

----------


## Aza

*Metal Gear Solid V TPP*

Un gameplay parfait, une mise en scène géniale, des personnages hyper-classes, une histoire de dingue, une BO magnifique, grosse durée de vie.... L'infiltration à son apogée, un très bon MGS... Je me régale :D

Puis bon, on peux faire chier son cheval quoi, Best Game Ever.

----------


## moot

> En même temps la gestion des trajectoires de saut est tellement plus précise/simple/agréable à la souris par rapport au pad.
> 
> Par contre ça doit pas être hyper agréable de jouer avec un rythme aussi haché.


Oui pour la souris, carrément.
Pour le rythme, oui au début. Ensuite on s'habitue et on commence à jouer avec. En ce moment j'expérimente avec les trajectoires du sabre. Par contre ça doit être bien chiant à regarder.  ::P: 
ps : tiens cyth, il vaut quoi not a hero ?

----------


## Haelnak

> *Metal Gear Solid V TPP*
> 
> Un gameplay parfait, une mise en scène géniale, des personnages hyper-classes, une histoire de dingue, une BO magnifique, grosse durée de vie.... L'infiltration à son apogée, un très bon MGS... Je me régale :D
> 
> Puis bon, on peux faire chier son cheval quoi, Best Game Ever.


Euh, ok la mise en scène et le scenario ne volent pas haut (et c'est un assez mauvais MGS), mais pas la peine d'être aussi ironique  :tired: 

Ça reste le top niveau jeu d'infiltration à l'heure actuelle.


PS : Je sais que tu es sérieux. Mais j'ai vraiment cru à de l'ironie quand tu as vanté le scénario et la mise en scène.

----------


## Dicsaw

En même temps il a pas tort concernant la mise en scene. C'est peut-être la meilleure et la plus ingénieuse de toute la série.

----------


## ian0delond

Guild Wars 2.

Je suis trop pauvre pour m'acheter MGS5 day one alors il y a quelques semaines j'ai décidé de relancer un MMO que j'ai laché un mois après sa sortie à l'occasion de son passage en F2P.

à me fier aux récompenses quotidienne j'y  rejoue depuis trois semaines.
A ce terme mon verdict c'est plaisant, très addictif durant la phase de levelling, mais fun ? moins qu'un city builder mais je sais que je vais relancer le jeu demain.

----------


## Aza

> Euh, ok la mise en scène et le scenario ne volent pas haut (et c'est un assez mauvais MGS), mais pas la peine d'être aussi ironique 
> 
> Ça reste le top niveau jeu d'infiltration à l'heure actuelle.
> 
> 
> PS : Je sais que tu es sérieux. Mais j'ai vraiment cru à de l'ironie quand tu as vanté le scénario et la mise en scène.


Le scénar', j'ai pas encore tout vu mais pour le moment ça a l'air d'envoyer du paté. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je vois Psychomantis jeune, Ocelot, Quiet a l'air d'être une espèce de machine à tuer créée par CIPHER, ça commence à parler des enfants terribles etc...


Et pour moi, pour le moment c'est un très bon MGS, peut-être pas aussi bon que le 1,2 et 3 mais bien meilleur que le 4. 
Et la mise en scène pas top ? On a vu les mêmes cinématiques tu es sûr ? Pour le moment entre 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'intro' du debut à l'hosto et la grosse cinématique avec Quiet qui dézingue un avion de chasse au sniper dans l'hélico, les cinématiques avec le Metal Gear etc...

 c'est de la bonne.

Après on a le droit de pas être du même avis, en tout cas on a l'air d'accord sur le gameplay qui est parfait et le coté infiltration très bien réussi. Pour le scénar' et la mise en scène c'est peut-être mon coté gros fanboy de Kojima qui était en manque depuis MGS4...

----------


## Cyth

> Oui pour la souris, carrément.
> Pour le rythme, oui au début. Ensuite on s'habitue et on commence à jouer avec. En ce moment j'expérimente avec les trajectoires du sabre. Par contre ça doit être bien chiant à regarder. 
> ps : tiens cyth, il vaut quoi not a hero ?


C'est vrai que le point positif de la méthode c'est aussi qu'on peut utiliser les points de la limit break même en dehors des phases de combat d'après la vidéo (vu qu'on ne laisse pas de temps-mort quand le perso bouge.


Pour Not a Hero je suis fan. Le scénar est bien con comme il faut et je trouve le gameplay vraiment bien foutu.
On peut autant foncer dans le tas (faut seulement penser à recharger entre 2 groupe d'ennemis pour pas arriver à sec et se faire défoncer) qu'avancer méthodiquement de couverture en couverture pour tout nettoyer sans s'exposer. 
Mais ça c'est si on tient pas compte des défis à remplir (3 par niveaux) qui généralement forcent un peu la main sur la méthode à adopter (vu qu'il faut faire les 3 en même temps et qu'une limite de temps est rarement compatible avec une progression sans risque). Y a aussi les différent persos qui ont chacun leur petite spécificité (Jesus est assez jouissif à utiliser quand on veut faire un niveau très rapidement).

En fait je dirais que ça peut être aussi défoulant qu'un niveau d'hotline miami (en vue de côté) mais en moins punitif vu qu'on a une barre de vie (qui remonte si on se prends plus de dégâts) et les ennemis ne sont pas aussi réactif.

Par contre là je suis en pause à la fin de la première semaine (y a 21 niveaux), j'attends que les succès soient implémentés pour continuer  ::ninja:: . Si tu veux tester y a une démo des 4 premiers jours ici.

----------


## schouffy

> Si tu veux tester y a une démo des 4 premiers jours ici.


Merci pour l'info, justement ce jeu m'intéressait mais je voulais tester avant. Savais pas qu'il y avait une démo.

----------


## balinbalan

> Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Je suis trop pauvre pour m'acheter MGS5 day one alors il y a quelques semaines j'ai décidé de relancer un MMO que j'ai laché un mois après sa sortie à l'occasion de son passage en F2P.
> 
> à me fier aux récompenses quotidienne j'y  rejoue depuis trois semaines.
> A ce terme mon verdict c'est plaisant, très addictif durant la phase de levelling, mais fun ? moins qu'un city builder mais je sais que je vais relancer le jeu demain.


Testé également à l'occasion du passage en F2P. Pas très emballé, alors que j'avais un excellent souvenir du 1 qui était moins ambitieux mais faisait bien le taf.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) Après on a le droit de pas être du même avis, en tout cas on a l'air d'accord sur le gameplay qui est parfait et le coté infiltration très bien réussi. (...)


En gros oui. Même si je n'aurais pas dit parfait, mais clairement très bon et le summum du genre.




> (...) Pour le scénar' et la mise en scène c'est peut-être mon coté gros fanboy de Kojima qui était en manque depuis MGS4...


Là, je pense que en effet que c'est subjectif. Je comprends qu'on puisse trouver ça ouf, moi ce n'est pas trop mon trip.
C'est parfois très "niais" limite nanardesque. Rien que la première discussion entre Big Boss et 

Spoiler Alert! 


Miller

 caricaturable en 

Spoiler Alert! 


"J'ai trop mal alors que je n'ai plus de bras, cette douleur fantôme m'accable" "Ouai, bro, j'ai mal à mon cœur en pensant à ta douleur, si si"

 m'a donnée envie de passer la cinématique.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est parce que t'as pas du faire Peace Walker ça. Voir la déchéance des persos, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kaz qui souffre comme un bâtard

, c'est affreux.

----------


## Haelnak

Ouai, probablement. 
C'est comme Paz. Ça ne m'a fait ni chaud ni froid de la voir crâne rasé, violée et torturée dans Ground Zeroes alors qu'après une recherche Google j'ai vu que c'était à la base un perso trop KAWAIII jap.

----------


## schouffy

> Merci pour l'info, justement ce jeu m'intéressait mais je voulais tester avant. Savais pas qu'il y avait une démo.


Après avoir testé la démo, pas sûr que je franchirais le cap. Le jeu est sympa mais je me vois pas y passer des heures. ça me semble un peu rudimentaire et pas assez précis comme gameplay. Je m'imagine pas essayer de scorer comme dans Hotline Miami.

----------


## moot

> Si tu veux tester y a une démo des 4 premiers jours ici.


Nickel, merci.

_edit : merci pour l'avis aussi_

----------


## doshu

*King's Bounty, The Legend*

Enfin, je n'y joue pas encore, je vais m'y mettre. Des conseils pour débuter ? Classes, difficulté, tout ça ? Je suis un vétéran des *HoMM* qui aime le _challenge_  ::):

----------


## schouffy

J'ai commencé hier soir *Beyond Two Souls* et j'ai été jusqu'à 

Spoiler Alert! 


la course poursuite qui se termine en destruction d'une ville

.
Le gameplay est nul, mais j'aime bien quand même. J'avais assez bien aimé Heavy Rain surtout pour les passages Seven/Silence des agneaux, là c'est pas le même trip mais je trouve ça efficace aussi. L'histoire, la narration et les personnages m'ont plutôt happé.
Les QTE c'est naze de base, mais basé sur le sixaxis c'est vraiment une purge par contre.
Pensée amicale pour les dév de Quantic Dream qui ont codé ce QTE géant, ça doit vraiment pas être intéressant.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Je suis trop pauvre pour m'acheter MGS5 day one alors il y a quelques semaines j'ai décidé de relancer un MMO que j'ai laché un mois après sa sortie à l'occasion de son passage en F2P.
> 
> à me fier aux récompenses quotidienne j'y  rejoue depuis trois semaines.
> A ce terme mon verdict c'est plaisant, très addictif durant la phase de levelling, mais fun ? moins qu'un city builder mais je sais que je vais relancer le jeu demain.


Le levelling et l'exploration sont sympas, surtout avec les events. Et c'est joli graphiquement. Ensuite, à HL perso je n'y ai trouvé aucun intérêt et la map est trop petite pour monter plus d'un reroll.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*A Story About My Uncle*.
Un Portal-like aérien et casual-friendly, trèès joli (ambiance envoûtante).
J'en suis à 2h de jeu mais j'accroche bien. D'abord ça me calme après des parties en multi bien crispantes.
Ensuite l'absence de sanction en cas d'échec (un peu comme rater un portail à Portal) permet de se concentrer sur la progression sans hachures.
Et l'univers "onirique" est très agréable à découvrir, avec un renouvellement d'ambiance régulier.
Enfin la sensation de vitesse, de voler, est grisante.
Trouvable en solde/bundle pour moins de 2€, c'est un excellent investissement.

----------


## BenRicard

> A Story About My Uncle.
> Un Portal-like aérien et casual-friendly, trèès joli (ambiance envoûtante).
> J'en suis à 2h de jeu mais j'accroche bien. D'abord ça me calme après des parties en multi bien crispantes.
> Ensuite l'absence de sanction en cas d'échec (un peu comme rater un portail à Portal) permet de se concentrer sur la progression sans hachures.
> Et l'univers "onirique" est très agréable à découvrir, avec un renouvellement d'ambiance régulier.
> Enfin la sensation de vitesse, de voler, est grisante.
> Trouvable en solde/bundle pour moins de 2€, c'est un excellent investissement.


J'ai trouvé génial aussi !

Par contre savoure, parce qu'on en voit vite le bout (et c'est bien dommage !)

----------


## Fizdol

> Par contre savoure, parce qu'on en voit vite le bout (et c'est bien dommage !)


 ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Certes, c'est un jeu où l'on se sert de sa main droite pour s'envoyer en l'air...
Je n'ai pas regardé la durée de vie du titre, s'il est court c'est ptet dommage mais ça fera un jeu que je finis, c'est rarissime.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas gagné alors, y a un passage vers la fin très difficile voir frustrant.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est pas gagné alors, y a un passage vers la fin très difficile voir frustrant.


Tu penses à quoi ?
Parce que le passage le plus dur du jeu pour moi ça a été pour débloquer un succès.

----------


## moot

> C'est pas gagné alors, y a un passage vers la fin très difficile voir frustrant.


Certes, mais quand tu le réussis c'est jouissif.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu penses à quoi ?
> Parce que le passage le plus dur du jeu pour moi ça a été pour débloquer un succès.


La toute toute fin, 

Spoiler Alert! 


lorsqu'il faut s'accrocher de stalactite en stalactite tout en esquivant je sais plus quoi

. Non pas que le passage soit horrible, il suffit d'une dizaine de mort pour le passer, mais il faut constater que c'est un gros pic de difficulté, juste avant la fin, dans un jeu tout du long très simple. Grosse rupture dans le rythme. A tel que certains canards m'ont avoué ne jamais avoir fini le jeu à case de lui. Je tenais à le noter.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je verrai, mais j'ai déjà eu des passages où je suis tombé plus d'une dizaine de fois, le temps de piger comment ajuster ma trajectoire au poil.
Par contre je viens de voir que le jeu dure environ 3h, c'est en effet très court ! J'en suis à plus de 2h, mais pas encore approché la montagne de glace que je devine au loin.
J'essaie de trouver un sismographe avant de quitter le Village, je l'entends alentours. En les arrêtant tous y a ptet un truc à gagner à la fin.

----------


## machiavel24

> La toute toute fin, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> lorsqu'il faut s'accrocher de stalactite en stalactite tout en esquivant je sais plus quoi
> 
> . Non pas que le passage soit horrible, il suffit d'une dizaine de mort pour le passer, mais il faut constater que c'est un gros pic de difficulté, juste avant la fin, dans un jeu tout du long très simple. Grosse rupture dans le rythme. A tel que certains canards m'ont avoué ne jamais avoir fini le jeu à case de lui. Je tenais à le noter.


Je confirme. Après, c'est un coup à prendre et j'ai souffert sur ce passage.

----------


## Zerger

Toc Toc Toc...

Je viens de quitter *Crypt of the NecroDancer* et sans m'en rendre compte, je continue à tapoter en rythme sur mon clavier pour faire défiler une page web   ::P: 

Pour l'instant, j'enchaine de cuisantes défaites dans les premiers niveaux, mais le jeu est autant prenant que bizarre, l'ambiance est vraiment excellente.
C'est quand meme pas simple de rester tout un niveau en rythme, surtout quand on se retrouve entouré de monstres et qu'on essaye de jeter un oeil sur le cote pour savoir comment balancer cette foutue boule de feu  ::ninja::

----------


## Fizdol

Retour sur un jeu que je viens de gagner grâce à Aosia  ::wub:: 

Du coup retranscription d'un match tout frais.
Pour vous mettre à l'abri de toute désillusion : je suis une grosse tanche à ce jeu en fait. Mais j'aime bien.

Blood Bowl II : the movie



Canards Sacrés en avant ! On va bouffer ses skavens et surtout n'oubliez notre cri de ralliement :

Vous allez en bouffer du greenlight !



On engage ! *Findlinn Fait-Pas-Chier* nous fait un magnifique tir d'engagement, qui atterrit directement dans les mains du receveur rat. 
Bravo, belle précision.
Premier mouvement adverse et ils réussissent à mettre notre leader à terre : *Aosia Le Grand* fait une sieste improvisée. 
Heureusement *Ruvon Grosse Tatanne* rembarre un chafouin de façon magistrale !



Après quelques tentatives d'endiguements, les Canards commencent à se rendre compte que ces satanés rats sont trop rapides.
Ou qu'ils sont trop lents.
Ou mal positionnés ?
Vous croyez ?
Possible.
En tout cas autour du tour 4, la situation est ... préoccupante.



Mais miracle ! *Machiavel le 24ème* (fils de Machiavel le 23ème) lamine un attaquant, c'est le turnover ! Il est temps de foncer hardis ! 
L'équipe resserre donc son étau autour du porteur de balle. 
Malheureusement *Baalim La Brocante*, notre lanceur fétiche, se fait trouer la tempe et s'étale dans la pelouse. 
Loin derrière nous, dans nos en-buts en fait, un skaven s'ouvre une boite de cassoulet.



Alors que l'adversaire se positionne, un conglomérat de poils puants se forme autour d'un de nos joueurs adulés par les femmes et les vieillards. On sent monter quelque chose. 
Comme une odeur de brebis.
Et là c'est le drame. Un crime horrible, un massacre en règle.
Nous perdons un homme dans la fleur de l'âge, dans le pissenlit de la beauté, et c'est pas de pot.



Secouée par cette mort, notre jeune équipe n'arrive pas à se reprendre et deux tours plus tard, l'inévitable arrive : ces putains de rongeurs marquent un touchdown. 
Heureusement le screenshot est foiré, leur gloire en pâtit.



Un coup de gueule de leur coach adoré relance l'énergie du groupe ! 
A peine le coup d'envoi lancé, *Wid La Torgnole*, notre troll borgne, écrase d'un coup d'épaule un rat qui lui fait face et le fout KO.



Ensuite tout s'enchaine très vite : *Sig L'Ancien* blitze de tout son âme et perce la défense ennemi avec *Willy "Main tendu"* dans son sillage tandis que *Ook le Ninja Boiteux* 
ferme une porte à l'adversaire pour compenser son utilité relative (ses statistiques sont mauvaises cette année : il ne réceptionne que 10% des passes). 
Et alors qu'un couloir de perce se crée sur l'aile droite du terrain, un gobelin vicieux saute sur le terrain avec des fringues de bagnard et souffle dans un étrange objet qui nous fait vibrer les tympans.

Mi-temps.
Une rage intense nous envahit.

Lorsque la partie reprend, nous nous positionnons dans le dispositif desormais connu de la "fourchette de confits".

 

*Wid*, en dehors de tout contrôle, arrache les yeux d'un skaven qui essayait de lui faire les poches tandis que *Baalim* ramasse la balle et se positionne derrière lui.
Cet enchainement d'action fait pleurer dans les chaumières canardes.



Malheureusement, et vous conviendrez que ce mot revient trop souvent, notre _death-ball défensive_ se révèle peu portée sur la défense, pas tout à fait ronde et loin d'être mortelle : 
la réaction des cheaters d'en face ne se fait pas attendre, et usant de leur fourberie innée, tacle un de nos meilleurs joueurs en plein mouvement d'esquive (raté du coup).



Une passe de *Ookami*, pourtant revenu à son niveau de la saison dernière, se fait intercepter à plus de 3 mètres au dessus du sol. C'est le début d'une longue cavalcade 
derrière un Skaven d'une agilité toute cheatée qui en fonçant, accompagné de deux autres rats de son espèce, blesse gravement un autre de nos joueurs fétiche :



C'est une hécatombe, je suis effondré. 
Après une intense course où* Gounou Le Super* met à terre deux rats et où le public découvre un joueur en devenir (un trois-quart du nom de *Gordor La Rage Pure*) 
un adversaire arrive à se détacher et à foncer pleine tête vers la ligne de marque. Le reste de son équipe fait barrage et tente d'affirmer un mur de blocage total entre nous et ce rat au loin.
Mais notre leader adoré n'a pas dit son dernier mot. *Aosia*, fier et fort, décide de s'avancer et de tenter l'impossible :



Malheureusement (et oui, encore) il se fait torcher à son premier mouvement.



Score final 2-0


Les Canards n'ont pas été fort vaillants.
Mais c'était encore de la beta.
Et pis j'avais pas joué depuis longtemps.
Et l'interface m'a déstabilisée aussi.
Et puis je suis mauvais je pense.
hein.
oui voilà.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai testé un peu The Binding of Isaac.

Je comprends pas la hype autour du jeu, ça a l'air assez chiant quand même  :tired:

----------


## doshu

Je n'ai pas joué au jeu, mais à pas mal d'autres _roguelike/lite_. D'ou ma question : tu en a testé d'autres ? Apprécié ? Sinon, ceci explique sans doute cela.

----------


## soocrian

> J'ai testé un peu The Binding of Isaac.
> 
> Je comprends pas la hype autour du jeu, ça a l'air assez chiant quand même


Le début est frustrant, il faut du temps pour débloquer des zones et des items intéressants.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je n'ai pas joué au jeu, mais à pas mal d'autres _roguelike/lite_. D'ou ma question : tu en a testé d'autres ? Apprécié ? Sinon, ceci explique sans doute cela.


J'ai joué à FTL (que j'adore), Rogue Legacy (que j'aime beaucoup aussi), Don't Starve (que j'aime aussi) et Dungeon of the endless (mon petit chouchou). Donc c'est pas un problème de genre, c'est juste que Binding me paraît pas très intéressant (je suis sur la version Rebirth)

----------


## znokiss

> C'est pas gagné alors, y a un passage vers la fin très difficile voir frustrant.


Aahh ces stalagtites, je m'en rappellerais un moment. 



> J'ai testé un peu The Binding of Isaac.
> 
> Je comprends pas la hype autour du jeu, ça a l'air assez chiant quand même


Faut faire genre 5 parties pour capter la progression, le progrès, le débloquage d'objets. Si après tu trouve encore ça nul, c'est que ce n'est pas pour toi.
Au début, ça me rappelait Zelda sur Gameboy en tout pourri, j'ai crevé bien vite. J'ai recommencé pour voir, trouvé des nouveaux trucs, des machins cracra et marrants... 
Au final j'ai plus de 30h dessus.

----------


## soocrian

30h c'est juste le début  ::P:

----------


## Lilja

J'ai justement essayé à nouveau The Binding of Isaac et je ne comprends pas le fait de devoir recommencer sans cesse depuis le début.
Est-ce que le jeu permet une récolte d'objets plus efficace quand on meurt ? Est-ce qu'arriver à aller plus loin consiste tout simplement à mémoriser la difficulté des ennemis proposés ? 

De quelle manière le game design est conçu afin que cela soit moins éprouvant ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh c'est le principe du rogue-like (recommencer depuis le début).
Les objets sont aléatoires donc tu peux avoir des parties merdiques comme des parties généreuses. Après à force d'essai t'apprends à gérer les ennemis, à connaître les items "utiles", et tu débloques des trucs pour les parties suivantes.

----------


## Lilja

Ah ouais, je n'avais tout simplement jamais testé le genre  ::P:  
Les seuls jeux PC auxquels j'ai joué plus jeune étaient les jeux de stratégie et les point and click.

J'ai du mal avec le côté arcade du jeu, qu'y a-t-il comme références récentes ou anciennes au cas où je n'accroche vraiment pas à celui-ci ?

----------


## parpaingue

Isaac j'avais abandonné l'affaire après être mort une paire de fois dans des salles avec des kamikazes alors que j'avais pas d'upgrades de puissance...boum merci le jeu a décidé que t'allais mourir, dommage pour ta partie...
Ça m'avait gavé d'une telle force que j'avais lâché l'affaire et quand j'ai appris qu'en plus il faut du temps de jeu pour débloquer de bonnes upgrades qu'on trouve aléatoirement, je l'ai juste complètement abandonné.

----------


## Shapa

> Ah ouais, je n'avais tout simplement jamais testé le genre  
> Les seuls jeux PC auxquels j'ai joué plus jeune étaient les jeux de stratégie et les point and click.
> 
> J'ai du mal avec le côté arcade du jeu, qu'y a-t-il comme références récentes ou anciennes au cas où je n'accroche vraiment pas à celui-ci ?


Perso j'ai beaucoup aimé Rogue Legacy. T'as un petit coté persistant avec les upgrades et c'est du plateforme.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai du mal avec le côté arcade du jeu, qu'y a-t-il comme références récentes ou anciennes au cas où je n'accroche vraiment pas à celui-ci ?


Spelunky.

Isaac c'est de la merde.

----------


## soocrian

Haha très amusant Sylvine.

----------


## Lilja

Merci les gars, je suis déjà plus emballé.
Il y a du challenge avec Isaac (j'ai encore rejoué) mais je n'arrive pas à accrocher, peut-être car vos propositions sont moins génériques au niveau du level design. C'est déprimant de retrouver toujours la même architecture modifiée légèrement pour chaque pièce avec des ennemis différents.
J'ai toujours eu l'impression de perdre mon temps (2ème fois que je l'installe).

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai joué à FTL (que j'adore), Rogue Legacy (que j'aime beaucoup aussi), Don't Starve (que j'aime aussi) et Dungeon of the endless (mon petit chouchou). Donc c'est pas un problème de genre, c'est juste que Binding me paraît pas très intéressant (je suis sur la version Rebirth)


Binding of Isaac se demarque par sa grosse grosse part d'aleatoire que le joueur doit essayer de dompter. Les parties sont plutot courtes (ca peut durer une bonne heure quand tu maitrises bien le jeu) et peuvent s'enchainer rapidement... mais surtout chaque partie est vraiment unique car les objets (aleatoires) ramasses vont tres fortement influencer le deroulement de celle-ci. Et plus tu vas debloquer de nouveaux objets au fur et a mesure de tes parties, plus les prochaines parties deviendront borderliques  ::P: 
Mais ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que lancer une partie de Binding of Isaac consiste a tirer sur le levier et regarder les trois rouleaux tourner en esperant chopper trois 7 tot ou tard. Le joueur n'est pas non plus esclave de l'aleatoire, et il y enormement de choses a savoir (au fur et a mesure que l'on joue) et de bons reflexes a adopter pour mener a bien une partie, meme si celle-ci a mal demarre. La gestion de l'"inventaire" est cruciale, une penurie de clef ou de bombe va priver le joueur d'objets potentiellement puissants (Salles secretes, salles de pouvoir, objets caches dans les rochers/pots/cranes), et a l'inverse il faut aussi eviter les surplus (utiliser tous les coeurs restants dans un niveau dans une salle de sacrifice ou une machine a don).
Dernier gros point fort du jeu, la memoire du joueur est vite mise a rude epreuve, les objets ne contiennent (volontairement) presque aucune description et il arrive souvent que l'on fonce sur un objet sans se demander/souvenir si celui-ci va etre benefique pour notre perso et cela conduit a un paquet d'experimentations plutot marrantes. Apres, on peut aussi faire un alt-tab et mater les effets sur un wiki, mais ca risque de fortement denaturer le fun du jeu  :;): 

Perso je trouve qu'il ressemble par moment a FTL (ou il faut aussi s'adapter en fonction de l'armement qu'on trouve) et a RogueLegacy ou meme Crypt of the Necrodancer (car la mort n'est pas tout a faite permanente, on debloque du nouveau contenu)

----------


## Safo

J'ai finalement cliqué sur l'icone de KOTOR 2 attendant sagement sur mon bureau après une installation il y a quelques mois avec le contenu supplémentaire et la bonne surprise du gros patch du jeu arrivé il y a quelque temps cette année.
Et dieu, que c'est bon.
Plus que le premier je trouve meme  ::o: 

Car ce qui me branche beaucoup dans les KOTOR sont les réactions de PNJ (compagnions surtout) et les changements sur la trame principale en fonction de nos choix et, surtout, affiliation.
Bref, KOTOR 2 brille par les différentes approches aux voies Jedi ou Sith (ou dark jedi en l'occurence au début en tout cas) non pas de manière manichéenne mais avec beaucoup plus de nuance que le premier.

Histoire de m'expliquer un peu, je joue une nana qui verse dans le coté obscure en suivant l'adage, "la fin justifie les moyen".
C'est à dire en prenant des décisions brutales et souvent passionnées pour pouvoir atteindre un objéctif (que ce soit le mien ou celui d'un PNJ) le plus efficacement.
Du coup, jamais elle n'utilisera la force pour tuer un mec sans raison ni pour le forcer à lui donner du fric ou autre si ca n'a pas d'impact dans ses plans.
Et franchement, chapeau à Obsi d'avoir su intégrer cette nuance.

Dans KOTOR 1, c'était possible de jouer de cette manière sauf qu'au final, les mécanismes de jeu faisait que le perso penchait plus vers le coté lumineux vu que dans les discussions triviales, ne pas choisir les réponses mesquines, méchantes et cruelles filaient quasi toujours un "bon" point.
Dans le 2, ce n'est plus le cas et ca permet d'avoir un nette allégiance au coté obscure. Logique au final si l'on s'en refaire au lore de Star Wars et aux exemples de jedi ou sith ayant ce genre de comportement dans la saga (Univers Etendu inclus).

Bref, c'est très cool tout ca!!!

----------


## Kayrah

Kotor II est très agréable. J'ai beaucoup aimé la relation qu'entretiennent Atris et notre personnage. Elle est particulière et "forte". 
Et les choix sont particulièrement justes, oui. C'est quelque chose que j'ai toujours apprécié, depuis Kotor. D'ailleurs ils figurent parmi mes jeux favoris.

Si tu as apprécié l'histoire de Kotor, je te conseille de lire: Revan, qui est plutôt un bouquin, se déroule entre et après Kotor II.

----------


## Safo

> Kotor II est très agréable. J'ai beaucoup aimé la relation qu'entretiennent Atris et notre personnage. Elle est particulière et "forte". 
> Et les choix sont particulièrement justes, oui. C'est quelque chose que j'ai toujours apprécié, depuis Kotor. D'ailleurs ils figurent parmi mes jeux favoris.
> 
> Si tu as apprécié l'histoire de Kotor, je te conseille de lire: Revan, qui est plutôt un bouquin, se déroule entre et après Kotor II.


Oui, je l'ai lu, merci  ::): 
Pas mal effectivement.
Bien que je préfère le post An 0 généralement quand on en vient aux bouquins.

----------


## Catel

> Ah ouais, je n'avais tout simplement jamais testé le genre  
> Les seuls jeux PC auxquels j'ai joué plus jeune étaient les jeux de stratégie et les point and click.


Bah il faut dire que le rogue-like, à part au tout début des années 80, n'avait quasiment jamais existé dans le jeu grand public. C'est Dwarf Fortress et Spelunky qui ont fait surgir le genre du néant absolu et en ont fait une des modes les plus étranges de l'histoire du jeu. Comment un genre encore congelé il y a 10 ans a pu faire naître une telle folie de rogue-like par-ci et par-là jusqu'à en oublier la définition même ?

----------


## Meuhoua

Oui et non, les modes "hardcore" des CRPG et des HnS sont un héritage direct du rogue-like et ça fait plus de 15 ans qu'on en a (sans compter les jeux tactiques à permadeath qui ont aussi un peu de ce feeling), alors certes le grand public y attachait peu d'importance avant tout parce que ça passait (et passe toujours) pour une difficulté pour maso dans ces types de jeu dans lesquels une partie pouvait durer des 10enes voire 100enes d'heures ; mais c'est surtout la démocratisation du procédural chez les indé qui a fait que le "rogue-like/lite" a explosé ; mine de rien, c’est une façon assez "facile" (ou plutôt rapide) de créer un jeu car il suffit de se concentrer sur un concept et une base de gameplay un minimum solide et de mettre une grande partie du level-design (l'autre truc qui peut être un enfer et un gouffre à mettre en place et à bien exploiter quand c'est fait à la main, encore plus avec une petite équipe de dev) dans la moulinette, et ça marche super bien dans des petits jeux dont les parties tournent autour de l'heure, leur donnant potentiellement une rejouabilité et richesse infini (même si sur ce point c’est assez discutable).
En fait j'aurais tendance à penser que ça tient plus d'une sorte de renaissance du jeu "arcade" chez le grand public, des jeux assez instantané et dont l'issue de la partie n’est pas déterminé par une trame narrative et dans lesquels on "remet une pièce" quand on meurt pour faire mieux, le tout bénéficiant en plus du procédural pour éviter le syndrome du par cœur dans la progression.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Retour sur un jeu que je viens de gagner grâce à Aosia


Joli pavé monsieur !  ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

Vous tombez bien messieurs. Avec la version steam de kotor 2, il faut ajouter quoi de supplémentaire comme patch ? Je sais qu'il y a des patchs de "restauration" de scènes coupées.
Je demande ça car sur Steam, il y a eu une grosse update mais je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'elle influe et si elle peut gêner l'installation de ces patchs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

The_Sith_Lords_Restoration_Project, il me semble que ça suffit comme ajout.
Pour le patch Steam je ne sais pas, mais je doute que le patch appliqué soit récent./important ou inadapté au mod, le jeu n'est plus suivi officiellement.

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Vous tombez bien messieurs. Avec la version steam de kotor 2, il faut ajouter quoi de supplémentaire comme patch ? Je sais qu'il y a des patchs de "restauration" de scènes coupées.
> Je demande ça car sur Steam, il y a eu une grosse update mais je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'elle influe et si elle peut gêner l'installation de ces patchs.


La grosse update Steam rajoutait le support du workshop donc tu peux installer le restoration project depuis le workshop.  ::):

----------


## Safo

Yep, +1, perso je suis dessus avec le Sith Lords Restoration Project uniquement (il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre d'intéressant sur le workshop, nexus ou moddb).
Et les ajouts widescreen, réso etc qui vont bien - ceci dit, j'ai installé le truc avant le dernier patch en date, du coup possible que ces derniers ne soient plus nécessaires (je ne sais déjà plus si ces soucis sont résolus par ce patch ou si c'est autre chose).

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Earthbound
*Comme un gros hipster je me lance dans ce jeu qui cumule tous les signes extérieurs de "jeu culte" : J-RPG de Nintendo, dans un univers non fantasy, sorti sur SNES, ayant fait un flop aux USA et n'étant jamais sorti en Europe (avant sa sorti sur l'e-Shop de la Wii U en 2013). 
Bon en vrai avec l'émulation le jeu est devenu assez identifiable mais il a quand même réussi à susciter chez moi un fort sentiment de curiosité.

Après y avoir joué quelques heures je me rend compte qu'il s'agit d'un jeu que j'aurai beaucoup de facilité à descendre. 
Le jeu reprend un gameplay de j-RPG classique avec des affrontements au tour par tour dans un interface austère, en y ajoutant peu d'idées (alors que j'ai récemment terminé les deux premiers Paper Mario qui parvenaient à renouveler brillamment le genre), en forçant à grinder. Le rythme du jeu est souvent lent, haché, et malgré son univers contemporain le scénario reprend les tropes les plus classiques du groupe de héros qui vont sauver le monde parce qu'ils sont mentionnés dans une prophétie.

Sauf que je kiffe et que le jeu a englouti une part importante de mes deux dernières soirées/nuits.
Le jeu a quelques points de gameplay qui fluidifient le jeu (la mort n'est que peu pénalisante et ne fait pas perdre l'XP accumulé ce qui incite à aller explorer, les ennemis plus faibles que nous nous fuient et on peut les tuer sans combattre, le rythme de tours de combat est assez rapide...) ce qui le rend tolérable à jouer.
Mais on reste surtout pour l'univers et l'ambiance du jeu. Ce qui est intéressant n'est pas tant le fait que l'on joue dans un univers contemporain mais qu'il s'agit d'un jeu qui adopte un regard d'enfant (et non d'ado émo comme dans les récents Final Fantasy). On vante souvent le "surréalisme" du jeu qui mélange combats contre des hippies, aliens au design naïf, pouvoirs magiques à l'origine jamais expliquée. Mais ce surréalisme est surtout celui des jeux d'enfants qui, en explorant le monde s'inventent des histoires fantastiques et décousues dont ils sont le héros ("Et là on dirait qu'il y a une invasion d'aliens, et que on a des supers pouvoirs, et que les gens autour de nous deviennent méchant, et que si on montre qu'on est forts les policiers vont nous demander de les aider").
On apprécie d'ailleurs le mélange entre le fantastique le plus déluré et les éléments du quotidien, revenir manger chez sa maman, aller stocker ses affaires chez la grande sœur, téléphoner à son papa. Le jeu nous invite ainsi à se raconter des histoires à partir d'un univers banal, archétype des petites villes de banlieue américaines. On est jamais certain de ce que l'on va pouvoir trouver en s'enfonçant dans les bois derrière la bibliothèque, en s'aventurant du côté de cette salle d'arcade tenue par des mecs louches ou en se rendant dans ce tunnel de bus que tous les enfants disent hanté. L'exploration n'est ainsi jamais décevante.

----------


## CptProut

Je t'invite a faire la suite qui a de vrai morceau d’émotion dedans

----------


## alucard le mordant

J'avoue que je suis un peu jaloux des gens qui peuvent se permettre d'avoir un avis sur la question "Earthbound ou Mother 3, lequel est le meilleur ?" mais vu la durée de ces jeux (et le fait que je n'ai toujours pas lancé MGSV) je ne pense pas les enchainer immédiatement.

Il y a même des gens qui disent qu'il faut jouer au premier _Mother_ mais mes journées ne durant que 24 heures je ne crois pas que je vais les écouter.

----------


## Aarbron

j'ai pas fini gta je viens a peine de finir witcher et tremble devant l'arrivée des extensions, j'ai batman en attente du patch, je suis a la moitié de MGSV, y'as soma qui est sorti hier, j'ai meme pas encore osé regarder du coté de mad max, fifa et nba2k pointent le bout de leurs nez j'ai précommandé l'extension pour elite dangerous et je reflechis a précommander aussi star wars....
sans parler de tout ce que j'oubli
y'as trop de bons jeux en ce moment, faut que je trouve un medecin sympa qui me fasse un petit arret de qques semaines  ::happy2::  j'arrive pas a suivre.

----------


## Safo

> j'ai pas fini gta je viens a peine de finir witcher et tremble devant l'arrivée des extensions, j'ai batman en attente du patch, je suis a la moitié de MGSV, y'as soma qui est sorti hier, j'ai meme pas encore osé regarder du coté de mad max, fifa et nba2k pointent le bout de leurs nez j'ai précommandé l'extension pour elite dangerous et je reflechis a précommander aussi star wars....
> sans parler de tout ce que j'oubli
> y'as trop de bons jeux en ce moment, faut que je trouve un medecin sympa qui me fasse un petit arret de qques semaines  j'arrive pas a suivre.


Il y a trop de jeux corrects mais sans plus je dirais plutot  ::P:  C'est une grosse période de hype mais relativement fade quand on gratte un peu je trouve.
Dans ceux que tu cites, seulement GTAV et TW3 sont bons voir excellents  ::o: 

Pour Star Wars, je te déconseille la préco. Essaie-toi à l'open beta qui arrive le mois prochain à mon avis.

----------


## Sylvine

> il y a trop de jeux corrects mais sans plus je dirais plutot  c'est une grosse période de hype mais relativement fade quand on gratte un peu je trouve.





> dans ceux que tu cites, seulement gtav et tw3 sont bons voir excellents


cqfd

----------


## Aarbron

TW3 c'est juste le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué, pour GTA j'avoue que la lassitude m'a un peu gagné et je suis bloqué a 60% mais c'est quand meme du tres gros jeu.
ensuite c'est moins epique effectivement mais ca reste de bons jeux que j'aimerais finir en particulier batman et MGSV

sinon j'avais oublié de parler de fallout  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai joué un peu à *Forest of Doom*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/270490/

C'est le célèbre tome des Livres dont vous Êtes le Héro de la série Défis Fantastique, en version virtuelle (fini la triche  :;): ). J'avais jamais lu le tome en question, et du coup j'ai trouvé ça plutôt cool, façon trip nostalgique. L'écriture, les 3 stats et les jets de dés, je me suis retrouvé comme un gamin devant mon écran, à faire des choix (droite ou gauche) et à espérer sortir de cette foret de merde. J'ai même enchainé avec une partie après ma première mort, et avec encore une autre lorsque je suis sorti de la foret sans avoir trouvé les bons objets. Pas sûr que j'y jouerai beaucoup plus que 2 ou 3 autres parties par contre.

----------


## Nono

*Batman Arkham City*. C'est très bien. Dans la lignée du 1, mais tout de même un peu mieux qu'un "copier coller en plus grand".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Batman Arkham City*. C'est très bien. Dans la lignée du 1, mais tout de même un peu mieux qu'un "copier coller en plus grand".


Tu peux te dispenser d'Origins, par contre parce que là c'est "copier/coller en plus grand"  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Par contre le fil rouge (rien à voir avec la tenue de Robin) est nettement plus sympa que celui de City. 
Mais, ouai, tu as clairement raison, du coup ton ninja est hors-sujet, ce n'est pas parce que tu as un sous-titre "trop cool" qu'il faut abuser des  ::ninja:: .


Sinon, de mon côté je jouotte* encore à The Witcher 3 (un deuxième run en NG+) et j'ai, enfin, réussi à m'aménager du temps pour me mettre sérieusement à MGSV  ::lol:: 

*jouotter (verbe) : jouer un peu

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pose mes ninjas où je veux et le prochain sera dans ta gueule  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

Je t'attends, je n'ai pas peur des vieux  :ouaiouai: 

PS : j'aime beaucoup la mise en forme de tes centres d'intérêt sur ton profil CPC : 
Jeux vidéos<br />Cinéma<br />Bouquins: SF, Fantasy, Polars...<br />Football (jouer seulement, regard

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Han je ne me souvenais même plus de tout ça...
Allez hop, supprimé, ça sert à rien ces trucs de toute façon.

----------


## Haelnak

Han le mec qui n'assume pas  ::o: 

_"Sitôt que l'on demande quelque chose à autrui, que l'on espère quelque chose de lui, la déception vous guette."_, Alexandra David-Néel 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai joué un peu à *Forest of Doom*
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/270490/
> 
> C'est le célèbre tome des Livres dont vous Êtes le Héro de la série Défis Fantastique, en version virtuelle (fini la triche ). J'avais jamais lu le tome en question, et du coup j'ai trouvé ça plutôt cool, façon trip nostalgique. L'écriture, les 3 stats et les jets de dés, je me suis retrouvé comme un gamin devant mon écran, à faire des choix (droite ou gauche) et à espérer sortir de cette foret de merde. J'ai même enchainé avec une partie après ma première mort, et avec encore une autre lorsque je suis sorti de la foret sans avoir trouvé les bons objets. Pas sûr que j'y jouerai beaucoup plus que 2 ou 3 autres parties par contre.


J'ai verifié à ma médiatheque, 0 livres dont vous etes le héro  ::sad:: 
C'est vrai que c'est le genre de livre qui se lit vite et qu'on range une fois l'aventure réussie, à 10euros ca fait assez chere je trouve

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est le prix d'un bouquin 10€ (et encore)... C'est marrant celui-là je l'avais lu dans mon adolescence (d'ailleurs ma mère n'aimait pas que je lise ça). En plus je vois qu'il est en français, c'est tentant.

----------


## ohunpixel

je joue à une ptite production fauché et peu connu : Métal Gear V , sympa ce petit jeu indépendant !

J'étais hier sur Mad Max mais je me suis fais rattraper par ce bug bizarre qui t’empêche d'améliorer " l'ange de la combustion " ( lache ce clavier Chum )

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai verifié à ma médiatheque, 0 livres dont vous etes le héro 
> C'est vrai que c'est le genre de livre qui se lit vite et qu'on range une fois l'aventure réussie, à 10euros ca fait assez chere je trouve





> C'est le prix d'un bouquin 10€ (et encore)... C'est marrant celui-là je l'avais lu dans mon adolescence (d'ailleurs ma mère n'aimait pas que je lise ça). En plus je vois qu'il est en français, c'est tentant.


Si vous pouvez, essayez plutôt de choper la version mobile, qui est moins cher, et qui je pense plus adaptée au format "livre numérique". Sinon, le jeu Steam est actuellement en promo dans un bundle.

----------


## Ananas

Ben moi aussi je joue a un jeu d'infiltration tactique ou on rampe dans la boue. *Commandos : Beyond Enemy Lines* qu'il s'appelle.

J'avais le souvenir d'un jeu assez difficile étant gamin, et effectivement trouver la bonne approche n'est pas forçément évident. Mais ça reste un excellent puzzle game.

----------


## Nono

> Tu peux te dispenser d'Origins, par contre parce que là c'est "copier/coller en plus grand"


Oui sa réputation t'a précédé. Mais de toute façon Arkham City doit constituer la limite de ce que mon HTPC peut supporter.

----------


## Basique

Je me fais le dernier *Splinter Cell : Blacklist*. En difficile et en mode panther parce que je suis pas mordu plus que ça par l'infiltration. Et bien c'est très sympa d'éliminer les ennemis un par un dans une zone en trouvant les chemins les plus tordus.

Je regrette juste que les ennemis ne paniques pas plus que ça quand ils n'entendent plus leur pote et ne partent pas à ma recherche. Ça aurait été vachement plus sympa de me frayer un chemin dans une base en alerte.

Bon sinon j'en suis au début (3eme mission) mais le scénar à l'air bien con.

J'ai pas essayé le multijoueur encore. Je sais pas s'il reste des joueurs.

----------


## MrGr33N

Je suis sur *Unepic* en ce moment. C'est un jeu d'aventure sans prétention avec un pitch de base idiot qui donne un le ton général du jeu : lors d'une partie de jeu de rôle papier avec ses potes, le PJ fait un afk bio, les lumières s'éteignent et lorsqu'elles se rallument, il s'aperçoit qui est dans un château.

Le gameplay ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais il y a quelque idées intéressantes. Les armes sont plus ou moins efficaces selon la situation : une lance servira plutôt à attaquer un ennemi immobile qui a une allonge plus grande qu'une épée. De même que les épées sont efficaces contre les humanoïdes, les haches contre les plantes, les massues contre les squelettes, etc... Il y a un système de craft léger pour se fabriquer des potions. La petite subtilité est que les potions bues laisses des fioles vides qui peuvent servir à nouveau.

À coté de ça, c'est de l'aventure en mode metroïdvania avec un château que l'on peut explorer, des clés pour avancer, des zones où on peut revenir, etc... Le vrai attrait du jeu est dans son humour un peu méta. Le PJ se retrouve dès le début possédé par une ombre qui garde le chateau et qui va tout le temps essayer de lui mentir pour l'amener vers une mort affreuse et douloureuse. Évidemment, ça évolue au cours du jeu et on arrive à des situation ou les deux se disent "tu dis ça pour que je meurs, mais je sais que tu dis ça pour que je meurs, mais tu sais que je le sais, donc c'est quand même dangereux". Et à coté de ça, on a beaucoup de références à de la culture pop geek un peu partout, plus ou moins bien amenées.

Alors clairement, c'est pas un excellent jeu, le gameplay est un peu raide et l'humour pas très fin (geek/pipi/caca/etc...), mais j'y passe un bon moment, c'est clairement pas prise de tête.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais trouvé Unepic plutôt très bon, même si le jeu t'oblige à être polyvalent (on ne peut pas faire tout et n'importe quoi comme build). Le combat final était plutôt original et bien pensé  ::): 

De mon côté, je continue péniblement à avancer dans le 100% (ou 120% je sais plus) de *SuperMeatBoy*.
Alors autant certains moments sont particulièrement jouissifs lorsque le jeu te demande de foncer à tout allure à travers les niveaux tel un Sonic qui aurait une grosse envie de pisser...



...autant les passages nécessitant des enchainements ultra-précis de sauts au mm près (exemple au dessus) sont en train de me perforer un 2eme et un 3eme trou de balle dans la foulée  :tired: 

J'en suis même arrivé à vouloir me lancer un Dark Souls pour me détendre et me changer les idées  ::O: 
Le pire, c'est que je peux passer une bonne heure sur SMB à me dire "Allez, juste une dernière tentative"


*Dark Souls*, car ouais, je plaisantais pas, j'ai vraiment eu envie d'y rejouer.
Les petits défauts grisants sont toujours là, mais une fois que l'on connait deja le jeu et que l'on sait à quoi s'attendre, ca devient beaucoup plus agréable à jouer.
Et ca me donnera l'occasion de tester d'autres builds, genre les miracles que je sais meme pas comment ca fonctionne.

*Deponia, The Complete Journey*, à peine commencé et déjà sous le charmé  ::wub:: 
Clairement au niveau des Monkey Island pour l'humour et les énigmes farfelues-mais-pas-trop, l'univers est vraiment sympa avec de bonnes musiques et des personnages réussis

Le souci, c'est que j'ai entamé beaucoup trop de jeux et j'ai jusqu'au 30 Octobre/10 Novembre pour finir tout ca  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/75...5092400001.jpg


La warp la plus compliquée du jeu, courage. Le niveau 2 de la warp est encore pire que celui-là, courage.

----------


## Hippolyte

> La grosse update Steam rajoutait le support du workshop donc tu peux installer le restoration project depuis le workshop.





> Yep, +1, perso je suis dessus avec le Sith Lords Restoration Project uniquement (il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre d'intéressant sur le workshop, nexus ou moddb).
> Et les ajouts widescreen, réso etc qui vont bien - ceci dit, j'ai installé le truc avant le dernier patch en date, du coup possible que ces derniers ne soient plus nécessaires (je ne sais déjà plus si ces soucis sont résolus par ce patch ou si c'est autre chose).


Tout simplement!
Merci beaucoup, plus qu'à lancer tout ça.

----------


## Super Discount

> J'ai joué à FTL (que j'adore), Rogue Legacy (que j'aime beaucoup aussi), Don't Starve (que j'aime aussi) et Dungeon of the endless (mon petit chouchou). Donc c'est pas un problème de genre, c'est juste que Binding me paraît pas très intéressant (je suis sur la version Rebirth)


Moi c'est le contraire. Depuis que j'ai découvert Isaac à la sortie de Rebirth, tous les autres jeux du genre me semblent manquer de contenu et d'intérêt sur le long terme. Pourtant certains sont très bons : Rogue Legacy, Rampage Knights, Risk of Rain, etc. Mais aucun ne me semble atteindre la "profondeur" de The Binding of Isaac en matière de contenu et de gameplay.

J'en suis à plus d'une centaine d'heures (ce qui est rare chez moi, le seul autre jeu qui m'a fait jouer autant est Dark Souls 2) et je ne sais même pas si j'en ai vu la moitié.

----------


## Lilja

Mon but est de terminer tous mes jeux ! 
Bon vu que j'ai vendu ma PS3 et qu'il y avait RDR dessus (qui était un bon jeu), je vais devoir regarder la fin sur Youtube. C'est la même chose que pour GTA IV mais heureusement, je l'avais presque terminé.

Sinon j'ai ajouté Naruto *nom trop long" 3 à la liste et je m'amuse bien dessus.
Quand les Naruto sortait sur next gen (aka ps3), je n'avais pas la console et j'étais déçu de ne pouvoir y jouer. Content de pouvoir toucher à un jeu de CyberConnect2, cela fait depuis la PS2.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Mon but est de terminer tous mes jeux !
>  ...RDR... je vais devoir regarder la fin sur Youtube.


C'est ballot, c'est l'un des rares jeux que je connais qui possède une fin digne de ce nom.

----------


## Lilja

Du coup, l'utilité de voir cette fin sur Youtube est importante.

----------


## schouffy

> Mon but est de terminer tous mes jeux !


Défi : Finis Watch Dogs !

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Du coup, l'utilité de voir cette fin sur Youtube est importante.


Ce que je voulais dire, plus exactement, c'était que c'était l'une des rares fins qui vaut le coup d'être joué. Bon, ceux qui l'ont fait me comprendront. Les autres peuvent mourir.

----------


## Nono

Ha bah sympa merci !  :Pouah:

----------


## Lilja

On va dire que c'est ballot ouais, tant pis je verrai au moins quelqu'un la faire et la fin de l'histoire.

----------


## znokiss

Démarré Walking Dead saison 2 que m'a offert Willyyy. 


J'étais content de retrouver Clémentine, j'en ai pris plein la tronche. 

Je savais à quoi m'attendre niveau gameplay, j'ai plongé dans l'histoire. 

Le prologue te fous direct dans l'ambiance. Crasseux, sans gants, dur. 
On pense que ça va s'améliorer mais ça empire. Enfin des gens.. sympas ? Ah non.

Heureusement après, on rencontre un gentil toutou. 

Mais après.
Putain.

----------


## Fizdol

> Démarré Walking Dead saison 2 que m'a offert Willyyy. 
> 
> 
> J'étais content de retrouver Clémentine, j'en ai pris plein la tronche. 
> 
> Je savais à quoi m'attendre niveau gameplay, j'ai plongé dans l'histoire. 
> 
> Le prologue te fous direct dans l'ambiance. Crasseux, sans gants, dur. 
> On pense que ça va s'améliorer mais ça empire. Enfin des gens.. sympas ? Ah non.
> ...


 ::lol::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Défi : Finis Watch Dogs !


J'ai réalisé ce défi et ça a été un plaisir du début à la fin.

----------


## Dicsaw

Tu serais capable de prendre ton pied devant un jeu Davilex, ça compte pas.

----------


## machiavel24

> Démarré Walking Dead saison 2 que m'a offert Willyyy. 
> 
> 
> J'étais content de retrouver Clémentine, j'en ai pris plein la tronche. 
> 
> Je savais à quoi m'attendre niveau gameplay, j'ai plongé dans l'histoire. 
> 
> Le prologue te fous direct dans l'ambiance. Crasseux, sans gants, dur. 
> On pense que ça va s'améliorer mais ça empire. Enfin des gens.. sympas ? Ah non.
> ...


Pour moi, c'est l'un des meilleurs moments du jeu. Et je trouve la saison 2 meilleure que la première.

Sinon je viens de Finir Machinarium et Syberia ( La fin laisse sur sa faim) donc pas de PnC en cours, mais trois petits jeux sympathiques :

*- Pool nation :* J'aime bien le billard, mais je n'ai pas la place alors ça compense. Le jeu est vraiment très sympa à part la musique un peu trop répétitive.

*- Stealth Inc. 2 :*  J'ai beaucoup aimé le premier et j'ai enchaîné avec le second directement. La structure change avec un aspect Metroidvania, une histoire avec des gros guillemets, mais toujours des salles de tests réussis. Je ne suis pas forcément fan de l'enrobage et je préfère l'approche plus directe du premier ( = enchaîner les salles). Néanmoins, le jeu reste dans la droite lignée du premier avec un très bon level design pour l'instant.

*- Mechanic Escape :*  Actuellement au niveau 4-12 donc presque à la fin. Le jeu est difficile à cause d'un gameplay trop peu précis par rapport au level design peu inspiré, mais retors. Quand on a joué à Super Meat Boy avant, ça fait très très mal de ne pas pouvoir faire ce que l'on veut. Le jeu est sympa sans plus et je veux juste arriver à la fin alors je fais quelques essais à chaque session de jeu.

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai réalisé ce défi et ça a été un plaisir du début à la fin.

----------


## Haelnak

Je teste Rimbaud VI siège, on va voir si le jeu est moins moisi que l'organisation d'Ubisoft (pas de preload et distribution des clés en retard...)

----------


## schouffy

Par curiosité, je joue à *King's Field IV*. Ayant adoré les Souls et Bloodborne, je voulais voir d'où venait From Software.

C'est dingue à quel point ça ressemble à Demon's Souls au niveau graphique, de l'ambiance, les monstres etc... Pas d'erreur possible, c'est bien son prédécesseur.
C'est encore plus austère, rien n'est expliqué et il y a quelques trucs que j'ai mis du temps à comprendre (il y a surement un manuel que j'ai pas lu, ça explique en partie). Par exemple, la barre de stamina n'en est pas une, c'est un indicateur d'efficacité de frappe. Si on tape avec la barre vide, le coup ne fait rien. Avec la barre pleine, on fait 100% de dommages. Les combats ne sont pas très riches, on agro, on avance pour que l'ennemi lance un coup, on recule pour esquiver, on avance pour mettre un coup. Rinse & repeat.
Les contrôles sont aberrants (le D-PAD pour avancer/reculer/tourner, L1 et R1 pour strafer, L2 et R2 pour regarder en haut/bas). J'ai reconfiguré tout ça dans l'émulateur pour mapper les contrôles FPS classiques aux sticks, c'est déjà bien mieux.
Le jeu est globalement lent (on peut mettre une attaque efficace toutes les 2 ou 3 secondes max, entre-temps faut récupérer), et surtout, il faut 4 PUTAIN DE SECONDES POUR FAIRE UN DEMI TOUR. Ce dernier point, c'est le plus gros défaut du jeu. C'est exténuant.

Malgré tous ces défauts, j'accroche bien au jeu et à l'ambiance. L'environnement est en monde ouvert à la Dark Souls 1, inter-connecté et labyrinthique, c'est excellent. Il y a très peu de points de sauvegarde et la mort est punitive contrairement aux Souls (= on perd tout et on revient au dernier loading, pas d'âmes à récupérer et objets perdus), donc je pense que le jeu est hyper difficile si il est joué dans les règles, surtout que c'est assez compliqué d'être précis. Je dis "je pense" car, joies de l'émulateur, j'abuse du quicksave/quickload. Je sais, honte sur moi, mais sans ça j'aurais déjà arrêté je pense car ce jeu est encore plus fourbe que les Souls et mourir équivaut vraiment à tout refaire.

----------


## Nono

*Batman Arkham City*, toujours.

J'ai fini l'histoire principale, et j'ai versé ma petite larme.
Comme rarement dans un jeu open world, je suis toujours motivé pour finir les missions annexes.
Par contre je sens que ma motivation va s'émousser quand il ne restera plus que les énigmes du père Nigma. Même si certaines sont bien fichues, je ne suis pas sûr d'aller jusqu'au bout...

----------


## znokiss

Pour me reposer du très dense* Walking Dead saison 2*, j'ai démarré pour la première fois *Dishonored*.

Raah s'tro bon  :Bave: 

Les grandes maps (même si je les aurais voulues encore plus grandes), les différentes approches, depuis les toits jusqu'aux égouts, les patrouilles à éviter ou dézinguer discrètement... ça me rappelle mes premières heures sur Deus Ex 1.
Y'en a qui diront que c'est un peu moche mais ça aurait pu être plus crade, je m'en fous pareil des graphismes. Et le chara-design est vraiment top et raccord avec l'univers (un genre de Cité 17 de la Renaissance).

Allez quelques critiques quand même. Les gardes sont bien gentils mais un peu con comme des balais. Tu t'approche accroupis, t'as un chance sur deux pour qu'il aille pisser contre un mur. 
Et on est trop rapidement trop fort. Je passe sur les pouvoirs "wallhack" que j'ai pas testé, mais avec les autres pouvoirs et les gadget, on est quasiment jamais en difficulté. J'aurais peut-être du tenter en Hard, remarque. Ça sera pour mon prochain run en mode total furtif.

Bref, je continue ça avec grand plaisir.

----------


## Dicsaw

Fallout New Vegas et Fallout 3, en même temps, grâce à ce mod.

Moddé pour avoir un gameplay correct (Project Nevada qui sauve bien les gunfights, Enhanced Camera pour du body awareness), c'est vachement bien. 
J'ai mis du temps à trouver les bons mods qui ne dénaturent pas le jeu mais ça valait le coup.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Gnééé ? Un mod qui combine F3 et FNV ???
Ca se passe comment, tu peux naviguer comme tu veux entre les deux "univers", vivre les deux histoires en parallèles avec le même perso ??
Ou c'est un nouveau scénario qui combine les deux environnements ?

----------


## hisvin

Il n'y a qu'un seul vrai mod pour F3 et FNV, c'est le mod Arwen.  ::siffle::

----------


## CptProut

> Gnééé ? Un mod qui combine F3 et FNV ???
> Ca se passe comment, tu peux naviguer comme tu veux entre les deux "univers", vivre les deux histoires en parallèles avec le même perso ??
> Ou c'est un nouveau scénario qui combine les deux environnements ?


Je suis preneur d'un retour aussi, j'avais tester il y a bien lomptemp et rien ne fonctionnait.  ::o: 

Sinon de mon coté je continue d'avancer dans *Dark Soul 2*, c'est bien nul je m'ennuie à mourir  :ouaiouai: , vivement l'extension de bloodborne  :Emo: 

Je dis juste merci a TOPKEK420 qui doit avoir commencer son run en même temp que moi et qui m'a envahi une 20 aine de fois pour une serie de duel epique.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Gnééé ? Un mod qui combine F3 et FNV ???
> Ca se passe comment, tu peux naviguer comme tu veux entre les deux "univers", vivre les deux histoires en parallèles avec le même perso ??
> Ou c'est un nouveau scénario qui combine les deux environnements ?


Alors en gros tu commences par F3 (mais tu joues avec le moteur de New Vegas, donc IA moins omnisciente et surtout une meilleure base pour tout ce qui est déplacement du perso en vue fps), le même début, dans l’abri. Quand t'en sors il faut te rendre dans le DC, y'a un métro, pour 500 capsules tu peux acheter un ticket pour New Vegas. Tu montes dans le train, flash blanc "2 WEEKS LATER" et tu te retrouves au début de New Vegas, réveillé par Doc Mitchell. 

Toutes les quêtes fonctionnent et tu peux revenir sur la map de F3 quand tu veux en allant à la gare à Freeside. C'est super bien foutu.
Donc oui tu peux faire les deux quêtes principales et toutes les quêtes secondaires des deux jeux en parallèles. C'est ce que je fais.

J'ai même l'impression qu'il y a eu du travail d'équilibrage: je peux revendre plus cher aux marchands de New Vegas le loot que je trouve dans le DC. Et inversement.

La plupart des mods de NV sont compatibles et y'a même une petite manip' simple pour convertir les mods de Fallout 3.
Cerise sur le gâteau: c'est compatible avec tous les dlc de Fallout 3 (il faut avoir l'édition GOTY de F3 et tous les dlc de NV pour installer le mod d'ailleurs).





> Je suis preneur d'un retour aussi, j'avais tester il y a bien lomptemp et rien ne fonctionnait.


Ça marche super bien. Pour je ne sais quelle raison quand je suis sur la map de F3 c'est beaucoup plus stable que sur celle de New Vegas, j'ai eu aucun crash jusqu'à présent.

Y'a juste l'installation un peu longue mais en suivant bien les instructions sur le site c'est pas bien compliqué.

----------


## Safo

> Fallout New Vegas et Fallout 3, en même temps, grâce à ce mod.
> 
> Moddé pour avoir un gameplay correct (Project Nevada qui sauve bien les gunfights, Enhanced Camera pour du body awareness), c'est vachement bien. 
> J'ai mis du temps à trouver les bons mods qui ne dénaturent pas le jeu mais ça valait le coup.


Ah waw, ca semble bien cool ce truc!

Je résiste tant bien que mal à la tentation d'un nouveau run sur NV avec F4 se profilant à l'horizon mais un truc pareil risque d'achever les derniers remparts de cette résistance  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Bordel, je viens de finir le premier chapitre de *Déponia* et c'est vraiment génial  ::wub:: 
La pagaille monstre que l'on sème en ville, la quantité de répliques drôles avec des personnages vraiment réussis, les énigmes parfois bien tordues mais abordables (celle du papier-bulle notamment  ::P:  ), les musiques qui arrivent à bien rythmer le scénario... Franchement je me régale et il me reste encore beaucoup à faire apparemment  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Ravi que ça te plaise  ::):

----------


## Lilja

Merci Dicsaw, c'est justement un jeu que je devais me faire.

----------


## soocrian

> Sinon de mon coté je continue d'avancer dans *Dark Soul 2*, c'est bien nul je m'ennuie à mourir , vivement l'extension de bloodborne


lol

----------


## CptProut

> lol


Et tu a bien raison, je viens de finir de choper les 4 grandes ames.

En dehors du first sinner c'etait quoi ces boss de merde ? Ou est l'ambiance du premier darksoul ou le genie de level design de bloodborne  :Emo: 

Sérieux pour les boss j'ai eu le droit a deux mage en slip qui font une sauterie, une bande de squelette, une bande de rats, bonjour la tristesse  :ouaiouai:

----------


## znokiss

> Bordel, je viens de finir le premier chapitre de *Déponia* et c'est vraiment génial 
> 
> (celle du papier-bulle notamment  )


Le papier bulle  ::XD:: 
Ça m'a tué, ce passage.

----------


## Safo

Sur Victor Vran depuis hier après avoir succombé à l'achat à la lecture du topic éponyme.
Bien sympa pour le moment!
Mais assez peur que le jeu s'essoufle rapidement en donnant trop de chose au joueur d'un coup au début du jeu et trop peu par la suite. A voir si ca se confirme.

Et sinon sur Star Wars the Old Republic en parallèle (trop de hype Star Wars ces jours-ci!). Le fait que ce soit un MMO m'avait toujours rebuté mais j'ai finalement succombé au pouvoir de la force en enchainant KOTOR 1 et 2 cette année.
Bien que le gameplay soit très rigide, franchement pauvre en solo (quasi aucune synérgies entre les skills, ca se limite à basher tel ou tel touche en fonction d'un ennemi solo ou en groupe) et que le scénario soit ultra classic, ce dernier est bien mis en scène et digne d'un RPG action solo. Et perso c'est tout ce que je lui demandais.
Bref du coup j'apprécie bien l'expérience et n'est pas sans rappeler celle de The Secret World pour la partie "MMO qui se joue comme un jeu solo".

----------


## Pluton

J'ai testé Biomou 2 comme ça just for fun.
Putain ils ont réussi à faire pire que le premier. La partie FPS est encore plus foirée et molle que Fallout 3, tout est moche, tout fait carton, tout pue la prétention. Le son saute, est mal mixé, on dirait un foirage amateur, on pige rien au scénario overtordu... je crois que je vais plutôt me payer le premier System Shock.

----------


## Haelnak

Biomou  :ouaiouai: 
Les experts CPC parlent plutôt de Biochiotte.

----------


## Sylvine

Trop pas.
https://www.google.fr/search?q=Biomo...iomou+bioshock
https://www.google.fr/search?q=Bioch...iotte+bioshock

----------


## Haelnak

Ta recherche Google ne prouve rien. 

Exemples :
L'invité : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...te#post1353309
Dieu-Sama : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...te#post9269511

Hum, d'un autre côté Momock utilise Biomou : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...ou#post8951306
Tout comme FAYFAY : http://canardpc.com/forums/threads/4...ou#post3413703

Tu dois donc avoir raison.

----------


## Nono

> J'ai testé Biomou 2 comme ça just for fun.
> Putain ils ont réussi à faire pire que le premier.


J'ai préféré le 2 au 1. Attention, c'était pas l'extase, mais le gameplay est un chouilla plus riche dans le 2. Plus d'armes, de gadgets, des ennemis plus costauds, comme la big sister ils ont viré le piratage à base de tuyaux, etc. Par contre les saloperies de passages aquatiques sons complètement vides, eux.

Niveau son, je n'ai pas eu de souci.

Après honnêtement, les quelques passages un peu spatieux et un peu plus rigolos à jouer, je ne sais plus si c'était dans le 1 ou le 2. Et je n'ai pas envie de retourner vérifier...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Biomou 
> Les experts CPC parlent plutôt de Biochiotte.


Il y en a aussi qui parlaient de _Biocon_.  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les Experts n'en parlent pas comme ça parce qu'ils savent que ce sont de bons jeux  :Cigare: 
Alors poupougne.  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

"Poupougne"... Bien les années 90 papy ?



Sinon, en ce moment j'alterne, quand je trouve du temps, entre :
MGSV by Hideo Kojima, TW3 : Le downgrade sauvage et Mad Max : Trop opti sisi tavu. 

Comme ce sont trois jeux longs, je vais probablement me faire *Killer is Dead* en attendant d'avoir plus de temps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca va on est pas trop mal, on est pas encore pourri par toute cette neskgen de merde remplie de jeux pas totaux.

----------


## Lilja

> MGSV by Hideo Kojima, TW3 : Le downgrade sauvage et Mad Max : Trop opti sisi tavu.


Juste avec MGS V, tu peux te faire 30 Her Story  :tired: 

Mais TW3, je suis sûr que c'est le bien.
Merde, j'en ai trop à faire mais ça avance, j'ai fait les 2 premiers TW   ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Le DLC gratos de *Shovel Knight: Plague of Shadows*.

On prend les même et on recommence, mais avec un gameplay beaucoup plus étoffé. Saut, double saut, saut chargé paramétrable, on se promène dans les niveaux du jeu de base, légèrement remodelés pour l'occasion afin de mieux coller au game design. Le joueur peut aussi acheter divers accessoires pour son armes: des effets, des longueurs de mèche, de la poudre à canon spéciale: chaque situation a sa solution et c'est en changeant régulièrement le layout du héro que le joueur parviendra au bout de ses peines. Du coup, il faut pas mal réfléchir, et certaines phases de plateforme sont très complexe si l'on a pas le bon setup.

Les musiques et les graphismes sont toujours aussi bons, les niveaux sont toujours aussi bien designés, ça fait du bien de se replonger dans cet univers. L'histoire, qui se déroule en parallèle de l'histoire du Shovel Knight, est rigolote, ça fait le taf.

Excellent travail de la part de Yacht Club Games, et c'est GRATUIT!

----------


## Anonyme947

> Les Experts n'en parlent pas comme ça parce qu'ils savent que ce sont de bons jeux


This.  :Cigare:  





> Il y en a aussi qui parlaient de _Biocon_.


Beau Chioque ça sonne pas mal. J'aime bien.

http://www.geomondiale.fr/noms_geogr...6&c=mozambique

----------


## Lilja

*Blood Bowl 2*, je ne connaissais pas grand chose à l'univers, au premier, aux jeux de plateau en général mais le premier m'avait toujours attiré.
Là, j'ai un peu avancé dans le jeu, j'ai fait 2 matchs complets tout en ayant créé mon équipe et j'aime beaucoup.

Bon je suis juste déçu qu'une équipe féminine fera son apparition seulement par la suite, probablement en DLC.

----------


## Momock

> Bon je suis juste déçu qu'une équipe féminine fera son apparition seulement par la suite, probablement en DLC.


Les elfes des bois sont disponibles pourtant!

----------


## Seymos

Une équipe mixte furie-danseuse de guerre  :Bave:

----------


## Lilja

> Les elfes des bois sont disponibles pourtant!


Euh comment ?  :Emo:  

De plus, elles viennent des bois, le côté condescendant parce que je vis dans la nature me plait plus que "Je suis condescendant mais je t'emmerde prolo, tu n'es rien face au peuple élu"

----------

Ah c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, chouette  ::):

----------


## Lilja

Se moquer des elfes... tu m'as donné de faux espoirs. 
Il va falloir que j'attende qu'ils se bougent le cul  ::|:

----------


## Seymos

> Se moquer des elfes... tu m'as donné de faux espoirs. 
> Il va falloir que j'attende qu'elles se bougent le cul


 ::ninja::

----------


## Agano

En récupérant chez ma môman des cartons d'affaires de quand j'étais jeune et con (contrairement à maintenant où je suis moins jeune et toujours con), j'ai retrouvé ma boîte d'*Age of Empires*. Et le premier du nom s'il vous plaît, avec la cinématique dégueu so 1997. Zou, je me le réinstalle, c'est toujours autant de frissons dans le dos que d'arriver dans le menu principal  ::):

----------


## soocrian

Et le jeu est toujours aussi bon, je me refais la campagne chaque année depuis 1997  ::P:

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai lancé *Epistory - Typing Chronicles*, un jeu fait par une boite de belge, dispo en early-access sur Steam. Un jeu de "typing" (genre The Typing of the Dead).

- Les graphismes sont soignés et plutôt jolis. La vidéo montre tout et il ne doit pas y avoir grand monde qui n'aime pas le rendu que ça donne.
- Il m'a fallu un petit temps pour m'adapter aux contrôle (zsqd est dispo, mais ils recommandent ef et ij, pour avoir les mains réparties sur l'ensemble du clavier).
- La narration est sympa (textes qui apparaissent sur le sol).
- Un léger aspect RPG qui permet d'améliorer l'une ou l'autre compétence (j'insiste sur léger, à voir après y avoir passé plus de temps).
- Version FR déjà disponible.

Quelques points négatifs :
- A voir sur la durée si ça ne devient pas trop répétitif. En tout cas, je ne pense pas que ça soit le genre de jeu auquel on joue pendant 4h de suite.
- Quelques bugs pas très gênants (des textes manquants), mais surtout pas moyen de quitter autrement que via un petit Alt-F4... et j'ai perdu ma progression. Il y avait un bug avec le bouton quitter qui aurait dû être corrigé, mais moi, j'ai eu le soucis.

Pour l'early-access, il faut savoir qu'ils comptent sortir les différentes parties de l'histoire au fur et à mesure et le tout est prévu pour début 2016.

Je pense attendre quelques jours pour avoir la prochaine mise à jour puis j'y retourne. Mis à part le bug de ma progression, j'ai passé un bon moment.

Quelques screenshots :

----------


## doshu

> J'ai lancé *Epistory - Typing Chronicles*, un jeu fait par une boite de belge, dispo en early-access sur Steam. Un jeu de "typing" (genre The Typing of the Dead).
> 
> - Les graphismes sont soignés et plutôt jolis. La vidéo montre tout et il ne doit pas y avoir grand monde qui n'aime pas le rendu que ça donne.
> - Il m'a fallu un petit temps pour m'adapter aux contrôle (zsqd est dispo, mais ils recommandent ef et ij, pour avoir les mains réparties sur l'ensemble du clavier).
> - La narration est sympa (textes qui apparaissent sur le sol).
> - Un léger aspect RPG qui permet d'améliorer l'une ou l'autre compétence (j'insiste sur léger, à voir après y avoir passé plus de temps).
> - Version FR déjà disponible.
> 
> Quelques points négatifs :
> ...


Intéressant ! Je le surveillerai du coin de l'œil, n'étant pas amateur d'accès anticipé. Merci pour la découverte  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

> Intéressant ! Je le surveillerai du coin de l'œil, n'étant pas amateur d'accès anticipé. Merci pour la découverte


Pareil. J'ai d'ailleurs eu un beau faux espoir en me disant que c'était pile ce que je recherchais !

----------


## schouffy

Pour info, les dév sont présents sur le topic des dév : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...-en-3D-pour-PC
Et ils répondent très volontiers aux questions.

----------


## doshu

Merci pour l'info, je me suis abonné  :;):

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Earthbound* et *Undertale*
De façon un peu paresseuse on a tendance à rapprocher les deux jeux. Comme si tous les jRPG avec un univers un peu barré étaient semblables. 
Le premier qui nous plonge dans un esprit d'enfant, qui voit de l'aventure et du mystère à tous les coins de rue, esprit qui déraille parfois et amène quelques scènes étranges voir inquiétantes.
Le deuxième propose un univers fantastique mais plus immédiatement cohérent et joue sur la surprise du joueur qui ne sait jamais à quoi il va être confronté.

Mais au fond les similitudes s'arrêtent quand on se plonge dans le gameplay. Earthbound est un jRPG classique qui joue sur l'exploration et adopte un rythme lent alors qu'Undertale se termine apparemment en moins d'une dizaine d'heures (ce qui est une bénédiction puisqu'on s'évite les phases de farming rébarbatives).
Même si j'apprécie Earthbound, le jeu est simpliste, souvent lourdingue dans ses mécaniques et on y joue malgré son gameplay. Undertale est beaucoup plus engageant avec son mix entre le gameplay des RPG et des bullets hell et l'étonnante possibilité de négocier avec les adversaires au lieu de les combattre (ce qui donne lieu à des choix moraux étonnamment  engageants).

----------


## CptProut

> *Earthbound* et *Undertale*
> De façon un peu paresseuse on a tendance à rapprocher les deux jeux. Comme si tous les jRPG avec un univers un peu barré étaient semblables. 
> Le premier qui nous plonge dans un esprit d'enfant, qui voit de l'aventure et du mystère à tous les coins de rue, esprit qui déraille parfois et amène quelques scènes étranges voir inquiétantes.
> Le deuxième propose un univers fantastique mais plus immédiatement cohérent et joue sur la surprise du joueur qui ne sait jamais à quoi il va être confronté.
> 
> Mais au fond les similitudes s'arrêtent quand on se plonge dans le gameplay. Earthbound est un jRPG classique qui joue sur l'exploration et adopte un rythme lent alors qu'Undertale se termine apparemment en moins d'une dizaine d'heures (ce qui est une bénédiction puisqu'on s'évite les phases de farming rébarbatives).
> Même si j'apprécie Earthbound, le jeu est simpliste, souvent lourdingue dans ses mécaniques et on y joue malgré son gameplay. Undertale est beaucoup plus engageant avec son mix entre le gameplay des RPG et des bullets hell et l'étonnante possibilité de négocier avec les adversaires au lieu de les combattre (ce qui donne lieu à des choix moraux étonnamment  engageants).


Le système de combat de earthbound propose des truc intéressant, caler ces attaque en rythme permet de faire des critiques.

Undertale est plus meta et actuel, mais je pense qu'on l'apprecie plus si on est passé en premier lieu sur earthbound.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Le système de combat de earthbound propose des truc intéressant, caler ces attaque en rythme permet de faire des critiques.


Tu ne confonds pas avec Mother 3 ?
La particularité, assez peu exploitée dans la conception des combats, du système de Earthbound/Mother 2 c'est que les dégats perdus ne sont pas immédiatement infligés (ils baissent graduellement) ce qui permet de sauver -dans de très rares cas- un personnage en terminant le combat ou en le soignant avant que l'ensemble des dégâts ne soient convertis en perte de PVs.

----------


## CptProut

> Tu ne confonds pas avec Mother 3 ?
> La particularité, assez peu exploitée dans la conception des combats, du système de Earthbound/Mother 2 c'est que les dégats perdus ne sont pas immédiatement infligés (ils baissent graduellement) ce qui permet de sauver -dans de très rares cas- un personnage en terminant le combat ou en le soignant avant que l'ensemble des dégâts ne soient convertis en perte de PVs.


Damned en effet  ::o: , j'eusse confondu.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca fait longtemps que je l'avais acheté pour presque rien, beaucoup de critiques négatives donc même si j'aime bien le style j'ai attendu avant de me lancer. Ce week end j'ai commencé *The Bureau XCOM* et faut reconnaitre, c'est pas terrible.

Je n'arrive pas trop à pointer ce qui me gêne, ce qui me fait dire que c'est un peu tout. Les sensations de tir sont absentes, j'aime bien l'idée de la pause active mais à l'usage c'est un peu lourd et je n'arrive pas souvent à bien les prendre à revers. Ca peut être parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie pause mais d'un ralentissement du temps, je pourrais progresser, mais j'ai plus peur que ce soit un problème de level design. Après un combat, en avançant je me suis plusieurs fois fait la réflexion "tiens j'aurais pu passer par là, agir d'ici...". On verra au fil du jeu.
Et j'ai l'impression que l'interface me demande sans arrêt de brancher un pad, mais je n'ai pas envie de viser au pad sur ce jeu, j'aime bien la souris (je suis pourtant aussi un joueur console non allergique au pad).
Mais heureusement j'aime bien certains petits détails, je ne m'ennuie pas, donc je vais continuer tranquillement.

C'est la première fois que je lance un jeu proposant DX11 et c'est pas fluide du tout, mon PC étant plutôt correct je me demande si c'est l'optimisation, ou si les jeux DX11 qui sortiront mettront mon PC à genoux. Ca passe très bien en version normale heureusement.

----------


## Haelnak

Dire qu'on va bientôt passer à directX 12 (avec Rise of the Tomb Raider et Fable Legends).

----------


## Nono

*Titan Quest : Immortal Throne*

Graphiquement, c'est très mignon et très propre. Ca a très bien vieilli pour un jeu de presque 10 ans.
Côté gameplay, c'est un peu mou. Il n'y a pas cette immédiateté qu'on retrouvait forcément dans un jeu 2D comme Diablo 2. Mais je vais tout de même persévérer pour monter un peu en puissance, et voir si le jeu gagne en intérêt.

----------


## moot

En gagnant en puissance les effets sont de plus en plus spectaculaires et donc le feedback gagne en efficacité. Mais les mouvements des héros restent assez mous jusqu'au bout. (perso ça ne m'a pas trop dérangé)

----------


## Nono

> Je n'arrive pas trop à pointer ce qui me gêne, ce qui me fait dire que c'est un peu tout. Les sensations de tir sont absentes, j'aime bien l'idée de la pause active mais à l'usage c'est un peu lourd et je n'arrive pas souvent à bien les prendre à revers.


C'est surtout ça qui me chagrinait : le mix entre pause active et temps réel. D'un côté on sent que le jeu nous oblige à nous déplacer fréquemment. On se fait moins toucher qu'à rester planté comme des batons. D'un autre côté la pause active nous coupe de l'action, et nous incline plutôt à être statiques. Ca fonctionne en approche, mais dès que les hostilités sont lancées, c'est le bordel.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est surtout ça qui me chagrinait : le mix entre pause active et temps réel. D'un côté on sent que le jeu nous oblige à nous déplacer fréquemment. On se fait moins toucher qu'à rester planté comme des batons. D'un autre côté la pause active nous coupe de l'action, et nous incline plutôt à être statiques. Ca fonctionne en approche, mais dès que les hostilités sont lancées, c'est le bordel.


Je pense qu'ils partent dans l'idée de garder en avant l'aspect action et s'éloigner du tour par tour des XCom originaux, mais ça ne marche pas pour moi, ça me stresse plutôt qu'autre chose.
Je n'avais pas parlé de l'ambiance qui marche sur moi et qui me donne envie de continuer, j'aime beaucoup l'univers choisi, les années 60. C'est rarement utilisé dans les jeux video, et dans LA Noire, malgré les défauts cet élément m'a vraiment donné envie de continuer.

----------


## Zerger

*Verlies II*, le jeu fait par un canard. Et je regrette pas l'achat! 

Car malgré quelques soucis de finition et un temps de chargement assez long avant de lancer une partie, le jeu est très très addictif ! La moindre erreur se paie très cher et pourtant, on y revient encore  :;): 
Un bon petit roguelike comme on les aime

----------


## Anonyme947

:Bave:  ...ecnaibma etteC .èuoj ia' j leuqua evitcejbus euv ne noitartlifni'd uej ruelliem el tnemiairv tse' C . sap essal ne'm en ej serutxet sed xuaevin xua edacaf ed tnemelavar titep nu ceva , reuoj y'd risialp nu sruojuoT. xxartneB ed DH dom  el ceva *tcejorP kraD ehT : feihT*

----------


## Aza

Je joue à la beta de Star Wars Battlefront. Je vous conseille de tester c'est vraiment cool !

----------


## Shapa

> Je joue à la beta de Star Wars Battlefront. Je vous conseille de tester c'est vraiment cool !


Ouais pareil! Piouuu piouuuuu tatatatatatatatatatatata, rommmmmmm pshiiiiiii  :^_^: .

----------


## Dicsaw

Et je vous le déconseille, c'est de la merde en barre.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon j'ai rebranché la PS3, j'alterne entre l'édition HD de Zone of the Enders, celle d'MGS, Fight Night Champion, Virtua Fighter 5 et surtout: Skate 3.
Quel jeu. je dois avoir plus d'une quarantaine d'heures dessus et je m'en lasse pas. 

C'est plus arcade que le 2 (qui lui était deja plus arcade que le 1) mais c'est rempli de possibilités (pouvoir déplacer les éléments du décors pour créer ses spots  :Bave: ) et le moteur physique et d'animation déboite. Graphiquement ça fait un peu pitié parfois mais le jeu tourne en 60 fps donc osef.  :Cigare: 

Ah et y'a un éditeur de vidéo qui tue. Voila maintenant je veux un Skate 4 sur les nouvelles consoles/pc.  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Suite à la plaidoirie relativement convaincante de Strelok, je redonne une troisième chance à Far Cry 2.
Bon beh sur les premières heures je ne suis toujours pas convaincu, le jeu garde son gros cul entre deux chaises niveau sensations et rythme de jeu, je ne trouve pas l'iA spécialement marquante (ou plutôt y'a trop de comportements erratiques pour qu'elle soit convaincante), en pl us c'est moche et terne, période monochrome kaki post-COD, et après avoir vu deux ennemis résister à un coup de fusil à pompe dans le torse à bout touchant (sans pare-balles) j'étais sur le point de désinstaller le jeu et de passer à autre chose...Avant de me rappeler qu'il existe un mod censé améliorer le jeu, le Dylan's Realism Mod.

Pas pu testé longtemps, mais c'est déjà plus convaincant: les armes font plus mal (aussi bien aux ennemis qu'au joueur), les ennemis arrosent plus (tir de suppression, tirs en direction de la position supposé du joueur - ça fait mal quand on pense être caché par des buissons etc ), bougent plus (même si le syndrome queuleuleu façon Crysis frappe par moment), la durée du  sprint n'est plus ridicule, globalement les sensations sont améliorés en gunfights et faut vraiment pas y aller la fleur au fusil. J'y ai ajouté un bon vieux sweet FX histoire de péter la direction artistique insipide et de redonner à l'Afrique ses couleurs, l'association des deux mods  rend l'expérience de suite bien plus avenante.
Reste à voir sur la durée, mais du coup je ne désinstalle pas tout de suite.

----------


## Pierronamix

Ouais c'est bien de la daube le jeu de base. Entre les mecs qui savent forcément qui t'es partout en Afrique, le repop, la malaria, les armes en mousse....

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je joue à la beta de *Star Wars Battlefront*. Je vous conseille de tester c'est vraiment cool !


J'ai tenu 10 minutes.
Tu tues un mec, ils sont 2, l'autre te bute. Fin. Tu respawn, tu fais 2 mètres, le même mec te rebute car il campe en visant là d'où tu venais, baseraped, fin. C'est toujours aussi à chier et les joueurs sont toujours aussi cons. Tu lâches 16 poulets sans tête dans un bac à sable, t'as le même déroulement de jeu. Sinon, le feeling des armes (pew pew pew) c'est nada, donc certes c'est joli, mais pas plus bandant qu'un tas de free to play (Dirty Bomb, Warframe, etc...) sauf que ça va encore coûter + de 100€. On dit beaucoup de mal de G2A mais c'est sûrement le seul vendeur qui proposera le titre pour ce qu'il vaut : une trentaine d'euros, et encore. Enfin perso je suis tellement douché du bousifique BF4 et du très moyen BF3, que je bloque au moment de sortir la CB, c'est Pavlovien, à force de se faire enculer on n'y revient plus. 

Quant à *Mad Max* et son level design de chie, couplé à un gameplay hyper dirigiste, je craque. Tu sautes là où le jeu l'a décidé, sinon tu ne passes pas. Tu fais ci là où on te le demande, t'as l'impression de jouer en laisse alors que c'est censé être un open world. Mais non, y a un chemin prévu par les dévs et tu tourneras en rond tant que tu n'auras pas trouvé celui-là et aucun autre...

Au final je prends plus de plaisir sur *Elite Dangerous* à faire des livraisons de cargaisons illicites, en fuyant les interceptions et les scans de cargaison, pour me payer le top des réacteurs FSD. 

Un grind bien foutu vaut mieux qu'un open world mal branlé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais c'est bien de la daube le jeu de base. Entre les mecs qui savent forcément qui t'es partout en Afrique, le repop, la malaria, les armes en mousse....


Chuttt tu vas l'invoquer  ::ninja:: 
J'irais pas jusqu'à le traiter de daube, à l'époque ça m'avait occupé une bonne quinzaine d'heures, c'était pas non plus "désagréable" (d'autant que les FPS open de ce genre ne couraient pas les rues à l'époque, de mémoire) , mais ouais y'avait plein de petits trucs soûlants qui mis bout à bout m'ont fait lâché le jeu avant le fin. Bref comme d'hab" avec Ubi, un putain de potentiel bien gâché.

----------


## Sylvine

> les armes font plus mal (aussi bien aux ennemis qu'au joueur)


Ouaif, je sais pas si c'est une si bonne idée que ça pour un jeu où tu peux subitement te faire tirer dessus par un mec à 200m derrière des buissons qui te tournait le dos.




> Ouais c'est bien de la daube le jeu de base.  Entre les mecs qui savent forcément qui t'es partout en Afrique, le  repop, la malaria, les armes en mousse....


Il me semble bien que la malaria est loin d'être aussi horrible que dans les souvenirs des gens.
Dans mes souvenirs en fait tu dois prendre une pilule toutes les 2 heures environ et tu tombes jamais en rade.




> On dit beaucoup de mal de G2A mais c'est sûrement le seul vendeur qui proposera le titre pour ce qu'il vaut : une trentaine d'euros, et encore. Enfin perso je suis tellement douché du bousifique BF4 et du très moyen BF3, que je bloque au moment de sortir la CB, c'est Pavlovien, à force de se faire enculer on n'y revient plus.


En gros tu dis que pour une trentaine d'euros t'es d'accord pour te faire enculer.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Suite à la plaidoirie relativement convaincante de Strelok, je redonne une troisième chance à Far Cry 2.
> Bon beh sur les premières heures je ne suis toujours pas convaincu, le jeu garde son gros cul entre deux chaises niveau sensations et rythme de jeu, je ne trouve pas l'iA spécialement marquante (ou plutôt y'a trop de comportements erratiques pour qu'elle soit convaincante), en pl us c'est moche et terne, période monochrome kaki post-COD, et après avoir vu deux ennemis résister à un coup de fusil à pompe dans le torse à bout touchant (sans pare-balles) j'étais sur le point de désinstaller le jeu et de passer à autre chose...Avant de me rappeler qu'il existe un mod censé améliorer le jeu, le Dylan's Realism Mod.
> 
> Pas pu testé longtemps, mais c'est déjà plus convaincant: les armes font plus mal (aussi bien aux ennemis qu'au joueur), les ennemis arrosent plus (tir de suppression, tirs en direction de la position supposé du joueur - ça fait mal quand on pense être caché par des buissons etc ), bougent plus (même si le syndrome queuleuleu façon Crysis frappe par moment), la durée du  sprint n'est plus ridicule, globalement les sensations sont améliorés en gunfights et faut vraiment pas y aller la fleur au fusil. J'y ai ajouté un bon vieux sweet FX histoire de péter la direction artistique insipide et de redonner à l'Afrique ses couleurs, l'association des deux mods  rend l'expérience de suite bien plus avenante.
> Reste à voir sur la durée, mais du coup je ne désinstalle pas tout de suite.


Malgré tous les défauts que tu cites (et que je ne peux contredire), ça reste le Far Cry que je relance assez souvent avec toujours autant de plaisir: on fout la paix au joueur durant les missions, tu fais comme tu veux comme un grand et sans QTE, la cartes sert réellement à quelque chose et l'ambiance et très, très immersive. Et pas de marquage d'ennemis (qui est vraiment l'option Kevin par excellence dans un FPS pour moi).

Mélanger cet aspect "orientation" avec le gameplay des pétaraded de Far Cry 3, et on obtiendrait le plus sérieux concurrent à Stalker jamais sorti.

----------


## Sylvine

> (qui est vraiment l'option Kevin par excellence dans un FPS pour moi)


 Tu peux me définir "Kevin" ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Tu peux me définir "Kevin" ?


Option Kevin = aide qui rassure le joueur à mort pour bien lui montrer combien de vilains restent et où ils se cachent, pour éviter tout sursaut traumatisant pour son petit cœur. Et ça pète bien l'immersion aussi ces petits logos qui se baladent en surimpression.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il me semble bien que la malaria est loin d'être aussi horrible que dans les souvenirs des gens.
> Dans mes souvenirs en fait tu dois prendre une pilule toutes les 2 heures environ et tu tombes jamais en rade.


Ouais mais c'est chiant quand même. FC3 l'a très bien compris, ils ont viré les trucs relous pour en faire un bac à sable, c'était bien. (FC4 a remis des trucs relou et c'était nul) Ubi n'a pas le talent pour faire un vrai monde immersif avec de la survie intelligente et de l'exploration, donc c'est pas la peine d'essayer. FC2 c'est l'exemple typique de deux bonnes idées pour 4 mauvaises.

L'ambiance était sympa c'est dommage, mais bon.

Sinon je joue à *Mad Max* en ce moment, dans le genre jeu Ubi. C'est exactement AC4, avec une voiture à la place du bateau. Et tout est mieux. C'est moins contraignant, on est plus libre, moins agressé visuellement, les camps sont plus variés...Y a plein de défaut quand même (on peut presque pas sauter, on peut grimper nul part, etc) mais dans l'ensemble, c'est une bonne surprise et le meilleur "jeu Ubi". (pas par Ubi je sais  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Sylvine

> Option Kevin = aide qui rassure le joueur à mort pour bien lui montrer combien de vilains restent et où ils se cachent, pour éviter tout sursaut traumatisant pour son petit cœur. Et ça pète bien l'immersion aussi ces petits logos qui se baladent en surimpression.


Donc quelqu'un qui est pas très bon à un jeu ou qui veut pas trop se prendre la tête c'est un Kevin ?

Ta maman c'est un Kevin ?




> FC3 l'a très bien compris, ils ont viré les trucs relous pour en faire un bac à sable, c'était bien.


Je dirais qu'au lieu de corriger les défauts ils ont enlevé tout ce qui faisait le sel du jeu pour en fait un truc tout lisse sans intérêt.
Malgré toutes les casseroles que se tape FC2, au final je le trouve 1000 fois plus intéressant que FC3 qui m'a plongé dans une torpeur du début à la fin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouaif, je sais pas si c'est une si bonne idée que ça pour un jeu où tu peux subitement te faire tirer dessus par un mec à 200m derrière des buissons qui te tournait le dos.


Je n'ai pas poussé assez loin pour expérimenter la chose. Si c'est vraiment relou pas grave, je désinstalle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il me semble bien que la malaria est loin d'être aussi horrible que dans les souvenirs des gens.
> Dans mes souvenirs en fait tu dois prendre une pilule toutes les 2 heures environ et tu tombes jamais en rade.


Toutes les 2H j'sais pas, mais dans le fond ça ne sert à rien, surtout qu'on ne tombe jamais en rade comme tu dis. C'est une contrainte fictive. Alors c'est pas la mort, mais ça fait partie des petits détails qui mit bout à bout pourrissaient l'expérience.
Allez si ça sert à foutre la pression, mourir en plein milieu d'un combat parce que le jeu décide que ta crise va avoir lieu sous les tirs ennemis...Hmmm comment dire. DE LA MERDE (oui ça m'est arrivé ce matin  :tired:  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux me définir "Kevin" ?


C'est comme Brandon mais en pire.

----------


## Herr Peter

C'est pas la question: le jeu ne sera pas plus dur sans ses indications grotesques. D'ailleurs les Far Cry ne sont pas des jeux difficiles (à part le premier), et ça me va très bien. C'est le surplus de gadgets visuels qui sont gonflants et qui "aident" le joueur là où il n'a pas besoin d'être aidé.

Après à voir avec l'avis général des joueur, mais je me rappelle bien de mods qui viraient ces aides dans FC3, donc ça veut bien dire qu'un certains nombres de joueurs trouvaient ça relou et inutile.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je dirais qu'au lieu de corriger les défauts ils ont enlevé tout ce qui faisait le sel du jeu pour en fait un truc tout lisse sans intérêt.
> Malgré toutes les casseroles que se tape FC2, au final je le trouve 1000 fois plus intéressant que FC3 qui m'a plongé dans une torpeur du début à la fin.


Oui du coup pour ceux qui aimaient le 2, le 3 a du être un choc, je le reconnais.  ::): 

Si ça peut te rassure, le 4 a été un choc pour tout le monde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Option Kevin = aide qui rassure le joueur à mort pour bien lui montrer combien de vilains restent et où ils se cachent, pour éviter tout sursaut traumatisant pour son petit cœur. Et ça pète bien l'immersion aussi ces petits logos qui se baladent en surimpression.


Hmmm le marquage est optionnel dans FC3/4 il me semble...Quoique j'ai un doute pour le 3.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si ça peut te rassure, le 4 a été un choc pour tout le monde.


Euh c'est quoi le problème du 4, hormis que c'est un 3.5 ? Action plus verticale, décors un peu plus travaillés et assez chouettes, les forteresses qui changent un peu des camps trop sommaires, possibilité de dégager toutes les aides et de rendre le jeu presque difficile...C'est pas un grand jeu, ça aurait mérité d'être vendu en stand-alone à 25€  plutôt qu'en "nouvelle itération" , mais je ne vois pas en quoi il est vraiment moins réussi que le 3 ? Exception faite du grand méchant et du scénario, à la limite.

----------


## Sylvine

> Toutes les 2H j'sais pas, mais dans le fond ça ne sert à rien, surtout qu'on ne tombe jamais en rade comme tu dis. C'est une contrainte fictive. Alors c'est pas la mort, mais ça fait partie des petits détails qui mit bout à bout pourrissaient l'expérience.
> Allez si ça sert à foutre la pression, mourir en plein milieu d'un combat parce que le jeu décide que ta crise va avoir lieu sous les tirs ennemis...Hmmm comment dire. DE LA MERDE (oui ça m'est arrivé ce matin  )


J'ai pas dis que c'était une bonne idée, c'est juste que ça revient souvent sur ce jeu (ils ont même appelé le mode de difficulté max de FC3 Malaria) alors qu'en fait c'est très secondaire.
Par exemple les bagnoles qui se pètent toutes les 5 secondes c'est bien plus contraignant au final, pourtant personne en parle.




> C'est pas la question: le jeu ne sera pas plus dur sans ses indications grotesques. D'ailleurs les Far Cry ne sont pas des jeux difficiles (à part le premier), et ça me va très bien. C'est le surplus de gadgets visuels qui sont gonflants et qui "aident" le joueur là où il n'a pas besoin d'être aidé.
> 
> Après à voir avec l'avis général des joueur, mais je me rappelle bien de mods qui viraient ces aides dans FC3, donc ça veut bien dire qu'un certains nombres de joueurs trouvaient ça relou et inutile.


T'as le droit de pas aimer (j'aime pas non plus), mais je vois pas le rapport avec Kevin (qui désigne plutôt des gamins reloux sur un jeu multi).
Le mot qui convenait c'était plus "casu" à la limite.

----------


## Herr Peter

> T'as le droit de pas aimer (j'aime pas non plus), mais je vois pas le rapport avec Kevin (qui désigne plutôt des gamins reloux sur un jeu multi).
> Le mot qui convenait c'était plus "casu" à la limite.


Pas faux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai pas dis que c'était une bonne idée, c'est juste que ça revient souvent sur ce jeu (ils ont même appelé le mode de difficulté max de FC3 Malaria) alors qu'en fait c'est très secondaire.
> Par exemple les bagnoles qui se pètent toutes les 5 secondes c'est bien plus contraignant au final, pourtant personne en parle.
> .


Ah si les bagnoles je veux bien en parler mais j'ai peur de voir C_S débarquer pour m'expliquer comment ça contribue au "réalisme"  et  à la volonté d'Ubi de proposer un truc différent et plus hardcore que leurs jeux habituels :trauma:  :Emo:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Euh c'est quoi le problème du 4, hormis que c'est un 3.5 ? Action plus verticale, décors un peu plus travaillés et assez chouettes, les forteresses qui changent un peu des camps trop sommaires, possibilité de dégager toutes les aides et de rendre le jeu presque difficile...C'est pas un grand jeu, ça aurait mérité d'être vendu en stand-alone à 25€  plutôt qu'en "nouvelle itération" , mais je ne vois pas en quoi il est vraiment moins réussi que le 3 ? Exception faite du grand méchant et du scénario, à la limite.


Missions moins intéressantes, gameplay plus fermé (les nofly zones aléatoires), scénario complètement pourrave, personnages sans intérêt, monde beaucoup trop chargé de bidules à collecter....Et bien sur, l'effet surprise/découverte qui disparait, vu que c'est une copie du 3 sur la base.




> Ah si les bagnoles je veux bien en parler mais j'ai peur de voir C_S débarquer pour m'expliquer comment ça contribue au "réalisme" et à la volonté d'Ubi de proposer un truc différent et plus hardcore :trauma:


Et le fait que tous les africains d'afrique te reconnaisse direct et t'attaque sans sommation c'est réaliste et hardcore et différent ?  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour les missions j'ai un gros doute: les annexes je les trouve au contraire un chouïa mieux foutues (avec l'obligation pour certaines de ne vraiment pas se faire repérer et de jouer finement ), et globalement j'ai l'impression qu'elles bénéficient plus de l'ouverture des lieux (principales et annexes). Les nofly zones c'est d'la merde, clairement m'enfin on est pas trop bridé sur le déplacement de la map, quand même.
Pour les bidules à collecter je pense qu'ils ont lâchés la coke et qu'ils sont passés au détergent mélangé à du fioul.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Pour les missions j'ai un gros doute: les annexes je les trouve au contraire un chouïa mieux foutues (avec l'obligation pour certaines de ne vraiment pas se faire repérer et de jouer finement )


Mais justement c'est de la turbo merde ces missions. Ils nous refont le coup des gardes connectés télépathiquement et invincible dès qu'ils t'ont vu. Genre celle où tu dois infiltrer la base pendant une fête là, hyper mal branlée. L'infiltration c'est un vrai gameplay compliqué, ça s'improvise pas en deux coup de cuillère à Ubi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Invincible ? Euh....Là je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.
Pour la télépathie ouais y'a de la triche par moments mais j'ai pas vu non plus tous les gardes me tomber dessus systématiquement dès qu'un d 'eux  me repérait. Et il est toujours possible de se soustraire à leur vue par la suite.  :tired: 
Peut être que c'est plus spécifique à certaines missions comme celles que tu cites ? Fin bref ouais l'infiltration ça reste trop light  dans ces jeux, clairement. Faudrait qu'ils zieutent du côté de ce que fait MGS V, notamment pour l'IA et ses réactions.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Invincible ? Euh....Là je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.
> Pour la télépathie ouais y'a de la triche par moments mais j'ai pas vu non plus tous les gardes me tomber dessus systématiquement dès qu'und 'eu  me repérait. Et il est toujours possible de se soustraire à leur vue par la suite. 
> Peut être que c'est plus spécifique à certaines missions comme celles que tu cites ?


En gros c'est simple, quand le mec te voit il tire une flare en l'air.

Ben à partir du moment où il t'as vu, il lancera sa flare, même avec deux flèches dans le pif. Il tombera raide mort une fois la flare partie hein, mais pas avant.

Fin ca doit être la pire mission du jeu aussi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais ok, un script mal branlé. Pas fait gaffe à ça mais d'un autre côté je ne me souviens même pas des flares. Faut dire que dès qu'ils me repèrent je dégomme tous sans faire attention à leurs actes, j'ai dû passer à côté   :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah ouais ok, un script mal branlé. Pas fait gaffe à ça mais d'un autre côté je ne me souviens même pas des flares. Faut dire que dès qu'ils me repèrent je dégomme tous sans faire attention à leurs actes, j'ai dû passer à côté


C'est une mission que t'échoues si on te remarque, c'est ultra mal branlé, complètement débile, et sans intérêt dans un jeu bac à sable qui a comme argument "faites du dada sur des éléphants en lançant des grenades."

----------


## Zerger

Au final, mieux vaut s'en tenir à FC1  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En dégageant les derniers niveaux ubuesquements difficiles et chiants.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En gros tu dis que pour une trentaine d'euros t'es d'accord pour te faire enculer.


Voilà. Mon cul c'est deux cent balles. Par exemple Mad Max je n'y aurais jamais risqué 50€, mais j'ai craqué pour 20 ou 25€.
Si je n'avais pas déjà un BF, et qu'il me fallait un FPS multi, la hype Star Wars me ferait lâcher une trentaine d'euros, je pense.
Blood Bowl II à 18€, tu lui pardonnes ses tares. 
Entre 20 et 30€ tu peux tenter un achat en curieux, au-delà ça passe pas.

----------


## Nostiss

Pour ma part, en ce moment je rejoue à Dune 2000 avec le mod => https://gruntmods.com/dune_2000_gruntmods_edition/ ( pas besoin de dos box ou autre pour jouer) et c'est vraiment sympa! Ça me rappel des souvenir quand je jouais à Dune 2 sur mégadrive ( pas taper  :;):  ) 

D'ailleurs je cherche le même genre de mods pour les command and conquer ! ( et d'autres anciens jeux comme cela )

----------


## Haraban

Oula, tu l'as fais marcher comment le dune 2000? Chez moi ça passe pas donc si t'as une petite procédure je suis preneur ^^. Sinon ben tans pis, j'irais chialer dans un coin en rêvant de pouvoir être un jour assez richer et me payer le cul à 200 bollocks de oldnoobie.

----------


## Illynir

Surement avec le mod qu'il a linké dans son message...

----------


## Nostiss

Télécharge ce mod et il installe tout ! Et en francais en plus ! Tu peux bidouiller la résolution dans les options pour passer à un truc plus récent  :;):

----------


## Nono

Titan Quest Immortal Throne, toujours.

Le jeu est vraiment mignon et n'a pas pris une ride. Par rapport à un Path of Exile, c'est évidemment moins détaillé (différence d'âge oblige).
Mais la sobriété de Titan Quest et l'harmonie de ses couleurs lui permettent de tirer son épingle du jeu.
Je verse enfin ma larme sur la disparition d'Iron Lore.

Par contre, niveau gameplay on déchante. Niveau 7, j'en avais déjà marre du lancier. En fait taper comme un neuneu jusqu'à écoeurement, ça fonctionne bien dans Diablo 2, mais là on s'ennuie ferme. Les combats manquent de frénésie.
Du coup, je suis passé archer, et à défaut de frénésie, au moins le gameplay exige un peu plus de positionnement.

Pas sûr que je tienne jusqu'au bout ceci dit.

----------


## Zerger

Si tu veux de la frénésie, faut prendre Guerre et double maniement, mais le gameplay reste plus mou que dans un Diablo c'est sur.
Maintenant, tu as l'excellent mod Lilith qui te propose une nouvelle campagne bien plus difficile que le jeu de base et mieux foutue. Si tu veux garder le scénar vanilla, tu as le mod Underlord pour rééquilibrer et corser les choses

----------


## doshu

Pour TQ IT vanilla, l'ajout du mod Xmax, qui triple le nombre de monstre, règle en grosse partie le manque de rythme.

----------


## Nono

Il y a combien d'actes, par curiosité ? J'ai déjà un nombre conséquent d'heures, et je n'ai pas fini l'acte 1.

Après je ne crache pas non plus sur la soupe. TQ apporte de nombreux raffinements qui manquaient à Diablo 2 :
- le systême à deux classes permet pas mal de combinaisons possibles.
- on peut respec ses compétences à tout moment, moyennant une somme qui augmente exponentiellemnt.
- les monstres laissent tomber l'équipement qu'ils portent effectivement (finis les grenouilles qui droppent une hache à deux mains)
- il y a plusieurs touches pour mettre en évidence les objets tombés (tous, seulement les non usés, etc.)
- les portails sont infinis
- il n'y a plus besoin d'identifier un item.
- on peut transférer facilement des objets d'un perso à l'autre.
- les stats d'un objet de l'inventaire s'affichent à côté de celles de l'équipements porté.
- etc.

Il me semble que certaines de ces améliorations ont été reprises dans Diablo 3.

----------


## Zerger

4 avec l'extension, la bonne nouvelle étant que les autres actes sont plus agréables à parcourir, surtout le 3ieme  ::wub:: 
Et ouais, ils ont repris et corrigés pas mal de défauts de Diablo 2, tout en ajoutant des trucs interessants comme le craft d'orbes et la bi-spécialisation.
C'est dommage que le jeu n'ai pas eu plus de succès que ça, un TQ2 aurait été géniale. Au lieu de ça, on a droit a un Grim Dawn en dev dans une cave depuis 10 ans  :tired: 

PS: Tu as installer le fanpatch au moins? Si non, fais le, ca fixe des soucis qui sont tjr pas réglés pas les patchs officiels.

----------


## Catel

> C'est dommage que le jeu n'ai pas eu plus de succès que ça, un TQ2 aurait été géniale. Au lieu de ça, on a droit a un Grim Dawn en dev dans une cave depuis 10 ans


Nordic Games après avoir ramassé les droits sur le cadavre de THQ l'a proposé à Crate qui a expliqué qu'il se concentrait d'abord sur Grim Dawn  :;): 
(si mes souvenirs sont bons)

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je suis toujours sur* STALKER CoP Misery*, le mod ultime (talonné par Gunslinger) où le brouillard est super bien fait.



Bon là c'est la brume matinale. J'ai pas mis la purée de pois où on voit pas à 5 mètres... paske forcément on voit rien.

----------


## schouffy

*Star Wars The Force Unleashed*
Après King's Field IV, je voulais un jeu pas prise de tête. De ce point de vue là c'est réussi.
Par contre c'est bof. J'aime bien les mécaniques et les pouvoirs (notamment le Push et la télékinésie, on se sent puissant et on exploite l'environnement) et Star Wars, mais les niveaux sont vraiment inintéressants.
Je pense pas que je finirai.

----------


## banditbandit

Dans mes souvenirs les textures sont pauvres, parfois au point d'y laisser un œil, la physique est complétement pétée, le jeu relativement court et c'est plutôt un avantage.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais c'est plutôt moche et assez médiocre.
La première partie où on contrôle Vador est catastrophique, après ça s'améliore un poil.

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Shovel Knight: Plague of Shadows*
Je ne suis trop jeune pour être nostalgique de l'ère 8 bits et le jeu de base m'avait pris par surprise. On était dans le haut du panier dans le game-design des jeux de plateforme 2D et le jeu parvenait à construire une ambiance et à nous raconter efficacement une histoire simple mais prenante.
Un des tous meilleurs jeux de 2014.

Avec ce DLC gratuit le jeu ambitionne d'être aussi l'un des meilleurs jeux de 2015. En tous cas ils ne se foutent pas de notre gueule.
Pour l'instant le jeu reprend la plupart des niveaux originaux (sans beaucoup de changement de level design) mais la maniabilité du _Plague Knight_ et l'histoire de ce DLC (qui m'a l'air aussi fourni en contenu que le jeu de base) renouvellent agréablement le jeu. J'y prends autant de plaisir que l'an dernier.

Le _Plague Knight_ attaque maintenant à distance et dispose d'un saut qui va très loin main nécessite d'être chargé (ce qui rend les phases de plateformes plus délicates, surtout en présence d'ennemis sur lesquels il est impossible de rebondir).
Un autre truc qui me plait bien et que je n'avais pas tellement noté avec le jeu de base : on est dans un cas rare de jeu qui utilise les mécaniques de RPG à bon escient (en empêchant le grind).

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais il est excellent Plague of Shadows. Vivement les DLC suivants pour en apprendre encore plus sur ce petit univers drôlement bien foutu.

----------


## schouffy

Bon voilà comme prévu j'ai viré The Force Unleashed.
Du coup je me lance sur *Severance: Blade of Darkness*, ça a l'air d'être un Dark Souls avec un gameplay un peu "étrange".
Bon, ça a l'air assez sympa, je lui laisse sa chance.

----------


## znokiss

A chaque fois c'est pareil. J'ai 1h de libre devant moi, un peu short pour continuer ma partie de *Dishonored* (j'ai foutu le méga-bordel au Carnaval, faut que je reprenne une sauvegarde un peu avant), par contre juste le temps de faire un épisode de Walking Dead saison 2 que j'adore.

Et à chaque fois je lance juste un petit *Minimetro* comme ça pour voir. Rha zut c'était bien parti, encore une. Bon, mal démarré, j'en relance une. Rhaaa, j'ai presque dépassé mon high-score, hop, une autre, cette fois c'est la bonne ! 
Et à chaque fois il est 1h30 du mat, je bosse demain et je sens que je vais être tout malfoutu. 

Le bien-foutu, par contre, c'est *MiniMetro*. 

Y'a un topic sur les "jeux-usines" à la Factorio ou Space Chem, ça ne m'attire pas des masses. Mais le côté tranquille, management light et optimisation de Minimetro, je suis conquis. La simplicité, l'efficacité, la relaxation qui efface la frustration d'une partie qui foire... 
La bande son discrète est un putain de bijou qui parfait l'ambiance. Et en écoutant pour la première fois au casque, les effets spaciaux de la zique et des bruitages sont parfaits. Le top.

----------


## Nono

> PS: Tu as installer le fanpatch au moins? Si non, fais le, ca fixe des soucis qui sont tjr pas réglés pas les patchs officiels.


Non, mais ça a l'air bien. Ca ne pète pas les sauvegardes en cours ?

----------


## Zerger

Non je pense pas, au pire fait un back up de ton fichier de sauvegarde.
Lien en cadeau   :;):

----------


## Nono

Merci, je l'installe de suite.

----------


## parpaingue

> Bon voilà comme prévu j'ai viré The Force Unleashed.
> Du coup je me lance sur *Severance: Blade of Darkness*, ça a l'air d'être un Dark Souls avec un gameplay un peu "étrange".
> Bon, ça a l'air assez sympa, je lui laisse sa chance.


Aaaah Severance, j'y ai passé des heures à l'époque, j'ai bien du le finir 5 ou 6 fois. Mais jamais avec le nain tout pourri caca. Le gameplay est plus action que Dark Souls, y a pas de "gros" systèmes rpgesque derrière mais y a un système de combos, assez simple mais efficace. Et comme Dark Souls, chaque rencontre est dangereuse et chaque ennemi mortel. Dans mes souvenirs il fallait un peu de temps pour maitriser correctement le gameplay mais le système fonctionne bien, même si ça doit paraitre assez raide aujourd'hui.

----------


## soocrian

> Bon voilà comme prévu j'ai viré The Force Unleashed.
> Du coup je me lance sur *Severance: Blade of Darkness*, ça a l'air d'être un Dark Souls avec un gameplay un peu "étrange".
> Bon, ça a l'air assez sympa, je lui laisse sa chance.


C'est pas "sympa", c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux du genre, peut-être le meilleur, j'y joue très régulièrement. Le gameplay on s'y fait vite, rassure-toi.

----------


## schouffy

Je sais pas quels jeux tu met dans le même genre mais Dark Souls est quand même au-dessus à tous les niveaux.
Mais bon j'avoue que je m'amuse bien. Le seul souci que j'ai c'est que les animations ennemies sont pas assez lisibles (ou trop rapides) du coup j'ai du mal à voir venir les attaques, en conséquence certains combats j'ai l'impression de pas avoir trop de contrôle dessus.
J'ai terminé 3 chapitres avec le chevalier là et on sent bien la montée en puissance.

----------


## soocrian

Dark souls offre plus de choix de builds mais franchement au niveau des sensations de combat je trouve BoD largement au-dessus. On en reparlera quand tu auras bien avancé  ::):

----------


## CptProut

Petite pause dans mon run de Dark Soul 2 qui est toujours aussi nul, avec *Lego Dimension*.

Bordel j'eusse résister au figurine diverse et varié mais la j'ai craqué et putain c'est fun. okay c'est pas le jeu du siècle on reste sur du jeu lego mais sa marche.
Le fait qu'il faut déplacer ces figurine sur le portail pendant le jeu rajoute un coté interaction vraiment cool, et ya masse contenu meme avec le pack de base  ::o:

----------


## schouffy

> Dark souls offre plus de choix de builds mais franchement au niveau des sensations de combat je trouve BoD largement au-dessus. On en reparlera quand tu auras bien avancé


Ouais, on verra. Je m'amuse bien mais niveau sensations comme j'ai parfois l'impression de pas trop contrôler ce qui se passe, je préfère DS pour l'instant.
Il y a des mods incontournables d'ailleurs ? Là j'ai mis cet ENB qui rend le jeu flou mais les éclairages sont cool, et un mod pour strafer trouvé là.

----------


## Zerger

> Petite pause dans mon run de Dark Soul 2 qui est toujours aussi nul.


Ah, je suis justement scotché dessus, et je le préfère largement au premier. La maniabilité est bien meilleure, les décors sont toujours aussi grandioses et je dois être bidon mais je le trouve pas plus facile que le 1.
Le seul point noir, ce sont les invasions qui 90% du temps sont injouables a cause d'une trop grosse latence.

----------


## soocrian

> Ouais, on verra. Je m'amuse bien mais niveau sensations comme j'ai parfois l'impression de pas trop contrôler ce qui se passe, je préfère DS pour l'instant.
> Il y a des mods incontournables d'ailleurs ? Là j'ai mis cet ENB qui rend le jeu flou mais les éclairages sont cool, et un mod pour strafer trouvé là.


Ça je peux pas te dire, je joue en vanilla avec mon vieux CD acheté le jour de la sortie du jeu  ::P: 
Et sinon bah oui Dark Souls est sorti longtemps après BoD, normal qu'il y ait eu du progrès mais je préfèrerai toujours BoD, même s'il y a certainement une part de nostalgie là-dedans. Et au fond les deux jeux sont assez différents, même si les gars de From Software ont dit que BoD était leur jeu culte et une grosse source d'inspiration pour eux.

----------


## CptProut

> Ah, je suis justement scotché dessus, et je le préfère largement au premier. La maniabilité est bien meilleure, les décors sont toujours aussi grandioses et je dois être bidon mais je le trouve pas plus facile que le 1.
> Le seul point noir, ce sont les invasions qui 90% du temps sont injouables a cause d'une trop grosse latence.


Bordel je me force a le finir mais je le trouve d'une tristesse  ::|: 

Okay ya moyen de faire le fou avec les build, et certaine zone sont inspiré.

Mais ce qui me choque c'est le manque de cohérence general, les boss peux inspiré par rapport a DS premier du nom.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Castle Crashers, version remastered qui vient d'arriver sur Steam.* (patch gratuit évidemment, on n'est pas sur xbox les mecs)

Putain, sérieux sans déconner, je me suis défoncer les retines pendant des années sur le jeu original et ses 12fps....Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont glandé dans leur code, mais on redécouvre complètement le jeu avec les fps "illimités", on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir un dessin animé devant soi. C'est super propre, très fluide, jamais une saccade. PLus qu'à tester le nouveau mini jeu...

----------


## schouffy

> Dark souls offre plus de choix de builds mais franchement au niveau des sensations de combat je trouve BoD largement au-dessus. On en reparlera quand tu auras bien avancé


Bon j'ai pas mal avancé, et j'ai bien compris le système de combat, et je m'éclate ! Les niveaux sont intéressants, j'ai eu des combats épiques, le système des armes qui se jouent pareil mais ont des combo uniques est vraiment pas mal. Bonne pioche ce jeu !

----------


## Dustybits

J'ai commencé *Alpha Protocol* hier soir. Pour le moment une très bonne première impression malgré d'évidents défauts. Je m'y amuse plus que sur MGSV...  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> *Castle Crashers, version remastered qui vient d'arriver sur Steam.* (patch gratuit évidemment, on n'est pas sur xbox les mecs)
> 
> Putain, sérieux sans déconner, je me suis défoncer les retines pendant des années sur le jeu original et ses 12fps....Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont glandé dans leur code, mais on redécouvre complètement le jeu avec les fps "illimités", on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir un dessin animé devant soi. C'est super propre, très fluide, jamais une saccade. PLus qu'à tester le nouveau mini jeu...


La biche propulsé au caca en fps illimité  ::love::

----------


## Sylvine

> Putain, sérieux sans déconner, je me suis défoncer les retines pendant des années sur le jeu original et ses 12fps....Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont glandé dans leur code, mais on redécouvre complètement le jeu avec les fps "illimités", on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir un dessin animé devant soi.


Ba pourtant les dessins animés tournent à 12 FPS.  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

Ouai, dans les années 80  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

Plutôt 8.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

En l'an 8 ? Les Pierrafeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Petite pause dans mon run de Dark Soul 2 qui est toujours aussi nul, avec *Lego Dimension*.
> 
> Bordel j'eusse résister au figurine diverse et varié mais la j'ai craqué et putain c'est fun. okay c'est pas le jeu du siècle on reste sur du jeu lego mais sa marche.
> Le fait qu'il faut déplacer ces figurine sur le portail pendant le jeu rajoute un coté interaction vraiment cool, et ya masse contenu meme avec le pack de base


Ah ouais, je suis tombé sur le pack de base hier en magasin avec quelques funpack en plus. Au début j'ai cru à une erreur d'étiquetage sur le prix. Ils se font carrément pas chier !!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Entre autres je continue à jouer à *The Bureau XCom*, et c'est dommage que le gameplay soit si pourri. Je n'en suis encore qu'au début (je viens de récupérer un docteur) et Steam m'indique 3 heures de jeu, j'ai l'impression d'avoir passé 15 heures tellement c'est chiant.
J'en ai marre de mes soldats qui meurent en 2 secondes, je passe mon temps à les envoyer se relever. Dans une succession de couloirs et d'arènes avec un boss trop puissant pour eux.

C'est con parce que les pourcentages pour la visée, les couverts, les compétences, tout ce qui est propre aux XCom, ça aurait pu être sympa. Et réussir d'en tuer avec une stratégie ça fait plaisir, mais derrière je m'énerve avec ces cons que j'ai disposé à un endroit mais qui finissent par me rejoindre quand même (il manque une position "défensive" pour qu'ils restent à un endroit), qui passent leur temps à gueuler parce qu'ils vont mourir.  :Boom: 

Et je ne comprends pas certains choix, comme d'avoir un renfort direct sur place dès qu'un coéquipier meure. Bah pourquoi on commence la mission à l'autre bout de la carte si on peut nous rejoindre si facilement ?   ::rolleyes:: 
Dans le même genre c'est idiot d'avoir ces points (*EDIT : merde j'ai dû effacer la fin de cette phrase sans le vouloir*) pour ramasser/changer d'armes juste avant d'avoir besoin d'un armement spécifique.
Beaucoup de jeux proposent ça maintenant, ça évite aux devs de rendre le jeu jouable avec n'importe quel équipement/configuration.

Je n'étais pas contre ce projet à condition que ça ne remplace pas les jeux habituels de la licence, et on a effectivement eu droit à un XCom classique. L'ambiance années 50 me plait et j'ai envie d'avancer dans l'histoire, a priori je ne suis pas allergique à ce style de gameplay de combat puisque je me suis amusé sur d'autres jeux (comme Mass Effect). J'avais donc envie de ce jeu. Mais au final c'est un beau gâchis.   ::|: 

Pour compenser, du bon temps passé avec *Darkest Dungeon* acheté lors de sa promo. C'est la 1ère fois que je prends un jeu en accès anticipé, j'ai 21 heures de jouées déjà et je suis accro. J'ai du mal à m'arrêter, j'ai toujours un truc à faire, je relève la tête et 3 heures ont passé, ça faisait tellement d'années que je n'avais pas ressenti ça.
Il nous jette dans l'aventure sans vraiment d'explications, le début donne donc l'impression d'un jeu difficile, mais après avoir compris (seul ou quelques explications données sur le topic) le déroulement, la difficulté se reporte où il faut, c'est à dire sur certains combats et boss.
Il manque un tout petit truc pour briser la répétitivité je pense. Je ne le conseillerais pas à un joueur qui n'aime pas le grind par contre, c'est nécessaire et de ce que j'ai pu lire, même les joueurs plus forts continuent pour récupérer des ressources.
Le jeu

----------


## moot

> Le jeu


Yog ? Yog !?! Yoooooooog !!

hum.. pardon

Pour ma part j'ai installé et désinstallé 3 fois *Spelunky* la semaine dernière : excellent jeu... dont je ne supporte pas la direction artistique. Ça ne me dérange vraiment pas d'habitude. Mais y'a rien à faire ce look choupinou ça me revient pas. Ça m'agace pare qu'il y a un très bon jeu derrière...

Et *olli olli 2* choppé hier en solde. Pour l'instant je trouve les contrôles bien plus précis que le premier, notamment les grinds dont les timings me semblent plus affinées. En contenu ça a l'air énorme, les défis quotidiens sont une bonne idée très bien appliquée ( on s'entraîne autant qu'on veut et on n'a qu'une seule tentative). En gros pour l'instant, la seule déception vient de la zik qui manque un peu de caractère par rapport au 1, mais sur tout le reste ça sent les heures de die&retry en perspective.  ::love::

----------


## Pifou

*Gothic 4 : Arcania*

Ça fait un petit moment déjà qu'il est dans ma bibliothèque Steam, suite à un bundle Gothic à vil prix. Entre temps, j'ai aussi acquis les trois *Risen*.
Tout ça pour dire que j'ai entamé chacun des Risen, et que j'ai pour le moment mis en stand-by après des dizaines de morts en voulant aller me faire des côtelettes de sanglier.
De ce côté là, Arcania est nettement plsu accessible, on peut se battre dès le départ contre 3/4 ennemis sans trop de soucis, les contrôles clavier/souris vont bien.
De plus, graphiquement c'est quand même assez joli.
C'est un faux open-world, vu que la progression est très linéaire. Ça choque pas trop au début, mais arrivé à la troisième zone principale, c'est vraiment flagrant et commence un poil à devenir agaçant, parce que le jeu te fait bien sentir que ne tu n'as pas du tout le choix de la variation de la progression, contrairement à un Mass Effect couloir, mais qui laisse pas mal de libertés.

Pour le moment, je reste circonspect. Je vais encore passer une soirée ou deux, mais j'ai peur que la lassitude ne prennent le pas sur le plaisir de jeu.

----------


## Momock

> Pour ma part j'ai installé et désinstallé 3 fois Spelunky la semaine dernière : excellent jeu... dont je ne supporte pas la direction artistique. Ça ne me dérange vraiment pas d'habitude. Mais y'a rien à faire ce look choupinou ça me revient pas. Ça m'agace pare qu'il y a un très bon jeu derrière...


Essaie la version gratos du jeu, avec de gros pixels. Ça passe mieux.

----------


## Sylvine

Pour une fois qu'un indé faisait pas du pixel art 8 bits de merde.  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Il y a beaucoup d'indés qui ne font pas du "pixel art 8 bits de merde" sans pour autant tomber un design pas top à la Spelunky.
Suffit de voir les trucs comme Mark of The Ninja/Don't Starve/Invisible Inc., Endless Legend, Braid, Bastion, Machinarium, The Swapper, The Banner Saga, Trine, et plein d'autres.

Ton hyperbole est malvenue.

----------


## Sylvine

Sauf qu'elle faisait référence au message de Momock qui recommande la version originale, qui elle est bien façon 8 bits.

Au passage je trouve la patte graphique de Spelunky bien meilleure que quasiment tous les jeux que tu cites.
(Braid c'est quasiment le même style au passage)

----------


## Haelnak

Bien que tu répondes à Momock, tu sous-entends que la plupart des jeux indés sont en pixel art 8 bits... Après, je trouve aussi qu'il y a trop de jeu indé en gros pixels et, surtout, que trop de personnes s'extasient dessus parce que "ça fait old-school".

Et Braid et Spelunky sont assez différents dans leur DA, Braid fait dans le trip peinture/crayonné tandis que Spelunky tire vers un style cartoon :

----------


## Sylvine

> Bien que tu répondes à Momock, tu sous-entends que la plupart des jeux indés sont en pixel art 8 bits...


Ah je le sous-entend carrément ouais, tu m'as donné qu'une poignée de contre-exemples.

Et je vais pas me fatiguer à argumenter parce qu'à part dire "si" et "non" ça va pas voler très haut mais pour moi c'est assez proche artistiquement, le coté mignon avec des persos un peu ramassés et des grands yeux, même si Braid fait plus dessiné là ou Spelunky est plus vecto.

De toute façon tu es sur la liste de la honte, je sais pas pourquoi je réponds.  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

On ne met sur aucune liste, moi.

Sinon, tu peux t'y ajouter sans souci à cette liste de la honte  :tired: 



> Sinon tu sais quoi ?
> 
> Moi aussi je suis tombé dans le piège.(...)

----------


## CptProut

> On ne met sur aucune liste, moi.


Je te mets sur la liste de ceux qui ont pas de liste  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

Tututu, monsieur peine à écrire un français correct et pense être en mesure de faire des listes. Et bien, monsieur se trompe.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de liste, je tiens à préciser que tu es sur celle des "Mecs qui font du mal au français", avec pvpp évidemment  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Tututu, monsieur peine à écrire un français correct et pense être en mesure de faire des listes. Et bien, monsieur se trompe.
> 
> D'ailleurs, en parlant de liste, je tiens à préciser que tu es sur celle des "Mecs qui font du mal au français", avec pvpp évidemment


encore une liste ou tu n'est pas présent  ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

Évidemment. 



> On ne met sur aucune liste, moi.

----------


## Zerger

> *Gothic 4 : Arcania*


Rassures-moi, tu as déjà joué (et fini) les trois premiers Gothic ? Tu t'es lancé le 4 juste pour le rigolol?

----------


## Pifou

Pourquoi je devrais avoir fais les 3 autres avant le 4 qui a connu beaucoup de changement de gameplay par rapport aux autres ?

----------


## Meuhoua

> Pourquoi je devrais avoir fais les 3 autres avant le 4 qui a connu beaucoup de changement de gameplay par rapport aux autres ?


Parce que les 2 premiers sont excellent, le 3eme est très bon une fois avec le patch communautaire alors que le 4 n'est qu'un enfant illégitime qui n'a plus grand chose à voir avec la franchise (le "trip Gothic" ayant migré sur la saga Risen des même devs)

----------


## soocrian

ben parce que le 4 c'est de la merde par rapport aux autres...

Edit : Meuhoua a été plus diplomate  ::P:

----------


## Pifou

> Parce que les 2 premiers sont excellent, le 3eme est très bon une fois avec le patch communautaire alors que le 4 n'est qu'un enfant illégitime qui n'a plus grand chose à voir avec la franchise (le "trip Gothic" ayant migré sur la saga Risen des même devs)


Et du coup, je repeat ze question, quel est l’intérêt de faire les 3 premier avant le 4 si ce dernier est dissociable de la série ?
C'est interdit de l'envisager comme un action/rpg standalone ?

----------


## Dustybits

Oui, et tu es un vil personnage, oser jouer à Gothic 4 alors que le premier te tend les bras...  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est interdit de l'envisager comme un action/rpg standalone ?


C'est comme ça que je l'ai abordé, et à ce niveau-là ça reste un bon petit _hack'n'shlash_ à la 3ème personne. Il n'est pas oubliable mais clairement pas désagréable, à part la toute fin qui est assez pénible (en gros, c'est de la spéléo tout du long).

----------


## Zerger

> Et du coup, je repeat ze question, quel est l’intérêt de faire les 3 premier avant le 4 si ce dernier est dissociable de la série ?
> C'est interdit de l'envisager comme un action/rpg standalone ?


Non pas du tout, tu as même le droit d'inviter ta copine à Mac Do  ::siffle::

----------


## Pifou

> Oui, et tu es un vil personnage, oser jouer à Gothic 4 alors que le premier te tend les bras... 
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...43.600x338.jpg


J'avoue que les textures qui piquent les yeux et les perso balai dans le fondement ne sont pas très sexy, j'ai pas encore fait le tour pour voir s'il y avait des mods qui améliorent ça.
Le seul jeu qui pique les yeux que j'ai réussi à poursuivre là ou je l'avais arrêté à l'époque sur la PS1, après avoir fini les suites, c'est Soul Reaver quand il est sorti sur le PSN pour PSP/PSV.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non pas du tout, tu as même le droit d'inviter ta copine à Mac Do


Des fois, du gras en sauce grasse, avec un McFlurry, c'est bon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est comme ça que je l'ai abordé, et à ce niveau-là ça reste un bon petit _hack'n'shlash_ à la 3ème personne. Il n'est pas oubliable mais clairement pas désagréable, à part la toute fin qui est assez pénible (en gros, c'est de la spéléo tout du long).


Je viens de jeter un oeil, et j'avais acheté le "Gothic complete pack 2011" pour 12,49€
Ça me semble raisonnab'.

----------


## Momock

> Pour une fois qu'un indé faisait pas du pixel art 8 bits de merde.


Ouais mais là la diahrée de gros pixels fait office de flou artistique pour cacher le character design de merde du jeu.

Et puis ce sont surtout hipsters sans talent qui font que du gros pixel pourri (qu'ils qualifient pompeusement de "pixel art", alors que certains font de vraies merveilles avec des pixels, même avec du 8 bits), va pas généraliser. Regarde les japs par exemple, ils font du sprite low-res sur fond de troidé baveuse, style PSX. Miam! (ou pas)

----------


## ducon

> Et du coup, je repeat ze question, quel est l’intérêt de faire les 3 premier avant le 4 si ce dernier est dissociable de la série ?
> C'est interdit de l'envisager comme un action/rpg standalone ?


Il y a un rapport entre Quake et Quake 2 et Quake 3 ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Je joue sérieusement à *Skyrim* la, avec un bon paquet de mods pour améliorer le gameplay (comme pour mon run sur New Vegas).

C'est assez impressionnant comme la quête principale est inintéressante (et les quêtes secondaires sont vraiment pas dingues non plus).
Je voulais pas la faire au début histoire de me concentrer sur les ajouts des mods mais par curiosité j'ai un peu poussé. 

Qu'est-ce que ça fait amateur. L'écriture est à chier des briques (le coup classique du "tu es l'élu", j'avais deja du mal avec ça dans F3 mais la c'est encore plus chiant), c'est digne d'une fan-fiction sur DeviantArt.

J'ai téléchargé un mod qui rajoute des npc random qui proposent des quêtes annexes et c'est cent fois plus intéressant que tout le début du jeu de base. Je reste admiratif sur le fait que les dev' arrivent à ruiner tout l'aspect sandbox du jeu en proposant des quêtes inintéressantes et des passages alternant le très bon et le pitoyable. L'exemple le plus frappant: la montée chez les Grises-Barbes. C'est bien au début, y'a différents ennemis tout le long de l'ascension et à la fin on arrive à un château, grosse ambiance. On rentre à l'intérieur et on est accueilli par des pnj teubés "ah ! le grand élu ! Mais on n'est pas sur de ton identité ! Souffle un coup pour voir, histoire de déchainer le pouvoir des dragons !"  ::XD:: 

Et pourtant l’atmosphère et l'immersion sont énormes (surtout grâce aux mods). Le gameplay est pas mal (l'arc  :Bave: ). La direction artistique est très belle.
Niveau jeu rp/sandbox c'est très bien (et encore une fois grâce aux mods) mais pour avoir une quête principale intéressante et qui exploite l'ouverture du monde faut repasser.

Pour Fallout 4 ils ont l'air d'avoir compris en plus d'assumer pleinement le coté action du jeu donc je suis plutôt confiant. Suffirait juste de proposer des quêtes annexes intéressantes si ils ne savent vraiment pas écrire un scénario principal.

----------


## schouffy

Il manque surtout un bon système de combat à Skyrim. Ils auraient foutu le gameplay de Dark Messiah j'aurais 5000h de jeu dessus.
ça reste un bon jeu quand même avec un monde ouvert magnifique.

----------


## Dicsaw

Le système de combat est pas mauvais je trouve, les bases sont la.
Par contre sans le mod Locational Damage c'est même pas la peine, la localisation des dégâts en vanilla est catastrophique.

En fait il y a pleins de choses que rajoutent les mods qui auraient du être la dans le jeu de base, simplement par logique.

Je suis toujours partagé sur l'ouverture de leurs jeux au modding d'ailleurs. D'un coté ça permet de se faire "son" jeu, les moddeurs peuvent s'amuser dessus et je ne doute pas que ça peut en emmener certains à trouver un nouveau hobby voir un travail dans le meilleur des cas.

De l'autre je suis sur que c'est à cause de l'ouverture au modding que les jeux de Bethesda contiennent tous à peu prés les mêmes défauts, les mecs ne se cassent pas trop la tete sur le gameplay ou l'équilibrage: y'en a d'autres qui le font et gratuitement.

Pour le coup ils ont été malins avec F4 : Ils repiquent les mods en vogue, ils retravaillent tout le coté action et hop.

----------


## Zerger

Gothic avec les graphismes et les combats de Skyrim  :Bave: 

Faudrait que je trouve le courage de le finir un jour....

----------


## CptProut

> Il manque surtout un bon système de combat à Skyrim. Ils auraient foutu *le gameplay de Dark Messiah* j'aurais 5000h de jeu dessus.
> ça reste un bon jeu quand même avec un monde ouvert magnifique.


Salaud je vais devoir le réinstaller  :Emo:

----------


## Safo

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*
Tout simplement car le prochain NFS me fait de l'oeil et que son report PC m'a blazzé.
Plutot sympa NFSHP. Biiiiiiien trop de chargements ceci dit. Pour une course de 2 à 5 minutes il y a facile 30 secondes de loading sur une installation du jeu via steam sur SSD.
Non quoi ...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Yog ? Yog !?! Yoooooooog !!
> 
> hum.. pardon


Aaaawww   ::|: 
Si ça se trouve j'ai effacé la suite en éditant la phrase au dessus. Et si j'avais posté sur tablette j'aurais une excuse, mais même pas.

Si tu n'aimes pas les combats de Skyrim schouffy, tu as dû hurler avec ceux d'Oblivion.
J'ai bien aimé Skyrim sur ce point (plus que les Fallout), mais j'y ai joué sur xbox au pad. J'ai testé au clavier lors du week end gratuit sur steam, le jeu n'a rien à voir, l'interface de base est catastrophique pour un jeu PC.
Je ne sais pas si les devs se reposent sur les moddeurs comme tu dis Dicsaw (parce que le jeu est grand en taille je pense qu'il y a eu du boulot quand même), mais c'est inadmissible de ne pas adapter l'interface au support.

J'hésitais à l'époque à le refaire maintenant que j'ai un bon PC, mais cette "demo" m'a refroidi. Je préfère me consacrer à des jeux que je n'ai pas encore fait.

----------


## sissi

*Saints Row 4*.
Je sais pas, je comprends rien à cet épisode, au pourquoi il a été construit comme ça.

Le troisième opus m'a amusé, fait chialé de rire par moment avec certaines missions bien wtf.
Et dans cette suite, rien ou presque. Que c'est il passé entre le 3 et le 4 ?
Tout n'est qu'une succession de missions façon "vague d'ennemis à abattre", de point à tenir, à débloquer, d'ennemi à tuer, d'item à ramasser, de mini jeu genre piratage. Aucun liant scénaristique après une dizaine d'heures, la ville ne sert plus à rien hormis en décors, les véhicules ne servent pas ou peu, on se contente de sauter /voler partout pour aller d'un point A à B afin de tenir/prendre un endroit et se friter à des vagues d'ennemis. De temps en temps, un gros boss avec QTE et basta.
Soit, je passe complétement à coté, soit, c'est merdique de chez merdique, après dix heures, j'ai encore droit à des tutos.  
Je ne sais pas si c'est un gros pieds de nez à l'industrie, au joueur ou à mon voisin mais où est le fnu ? Je m'emmerde comme pas possible alors que dans le précédent, j'en avais les larmes aux yeux. L'ia est naze et je peux même viser au pad sans soucis alors que je suis une grosse brêle avec cet engin du diable.
Ça s'améliore par la suite ?

----------


## Sylvine

Le 3 est déjà médiocre et ne tient que grâce à l'humour des situations.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Unreal Tournament 2004*

Toujours aussi génial !

----------


## anaisf

Oui je confirme il est vraiment bien.

----------


## Dustybits

*Resident Evil 4* suite au dernier Humble Bundle. 

Ne connaissant pas du tout la série, je me suis lancé là-dedans et pour le moment, j'accroche plutôt bien sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi. C'est raide et moche, mais l'univers est assez intrigant (je ne sais pas si je perds grand chose à ne pas avoir joué aux épisodes précédents, j'imagine que si) et le gameplay n'est pas sans intérêt. Le fait de ne pas affronter des zombies m'a agréablement surpris. J'ai un peu peur que le challenge soit trop élevé pour moi plus loin dans le jeu, n'étant pas très doué, mais on verra bien.

----------


## Sanctus

Après 2 ans de diet de jeux vidéo (pas un seul, pendant 2 ans, même pas sur mon téléphone), j'ai essayé de me remettre à quelques valeurs sûres, mais après quelques mois, il n'y a que *LoL* qui tienne (une partie par jour environ, pour me détendre).

J'ai aussi découvert *The Stanley Parabol*, une petite merveille qui m'a tenu chaud pendant une bonne soirée.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> *Resident Evil 4* suite au dernier Humble Bundle. 
> 
> Ne connaissant pas du tout la série, je me suis lancé là-dedans et pour le moment, j'accroche plutôt bien sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi. C'est raide et moche, mais l'univers est assez intrigant (je ne sais pas si je perds grand chose à ne pas avoir joué aux épisodes précédents, j'imagine que si) et le gameplay n'est pas sans intérêt. Le fait de ne pas affronter des zombies m'a agréablement surpris. J'ai un peu peur que le challenge soit trop élevé pour moi plus loin dans le jeu, n'étant pas très doué, mais on verra bien.


Au début la difficulté vient de la compréhension des mécaniques. Comment se déplacer ? A quel point puis-je contrôler le comportement des ennemis ? Comment me débarrasser d'un ennemi sans dépenser trop de munitions ?
Une fois ces éléments de base maîtrisés le début du jeu te semblera assez simple (l'arrivée au village, moment horrifique par excellence, te semblera être une simple situation tactique) mais la difficulté montera progressivement (le jeu mettant toujours efficacement la pression sur le nouveau joueur).

Cela fait un peu justification a posteriori d'une maniabilité de chie mais la raideur des mouvements s'inscrit dans un ensemble cohérent.
Les _Resident Evil_ ont toujours imposé beaucoup de limitations aux joueurs, limitations qui peuvent sembler un peu (voire carrément) artificielles. Dans les premiers épisodes l'inventaire était fortement limité, il était nécessaire d'utiliser un consommable pour sauvegarder, le jeu imposait des angles de caméra sans rapport avec la position du perso. Dans le 4 certaines contraintes sont levées mais on est moins libre que dans d'autres TPS, le personnage cache une partie de la visibilité au joueur, il ne peut pas tirer en marchant...

Sauf que le level design est adapté à ces limites et que le joueur apprend petit à petit à les surmonter (on peut atteindre un tel niveau d'utilisation du couteau qu'il est possible de l'utiliser comme arme principale !). Ce jeu sur les limites est un élément que RE6 perd et c'est en partie ce qui le rend aussi ennuyeux.
Ajoutons que le jeu se renouvelle constamment dans sa jouabilité, il faut sans cesse adapter ses stratégies aux nouvelles situations et aux nouveaux ennemis (ce qui est assez miraculeux au vu de la durée de vie du titre). C'est sans doute ce qui le rend toujours aussi extraordinaire aujourd'hui (maintenant que le jeu n'est plus du tout une claque technique).

----------


## Sylvine

Contrairement à Dead Space.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dustybits

Belle analyse qui me donne envie de poursuivre l'aventure (mais le jeu se charge déjà bien de ça). Le peu que j'ai vu du jeu pour le moment est en tous cas très très prenant. 

En plus j'ai tendance à stresser assez facilement dans les jeux "horrifiques", mais à bien aimer ça pour peu qu'on m'offre des moyens de me défendre. En général un jeu où il faut jouer de furtivité sous peine de mort, c'est pas la peine pour moi (exemple récent : Alien Isolation, je suis absolument infoutu d'avancé dans le jeu pour cette raison).

----------


## Lilja

Il y a justement Resident Evil HD REmaster sorti sur PC récemment... le meilleur de la série.
RE 4 / RE HD Remaster / RE Code Veronica et c'est bon, tu as tous les meilleurs épisodes de la série.

----------


## schouffy

Ne pas oublier RE2 !

----------


## alucard le mordant

> En plus j'ai tendance à stresser assez facilement dans les jeux "horrifiques", mais à bien aimer ça pour peu qu'on m'offre des moyens de me défendre. En général un jeu où il faut jouer de furtivité sous peine de mort, c'est pas la peine pour moi (exemple récent : Alien Isolation, je suis absolument infoutu d'avancé dans le jeu pour cette raison).


Le jeu maintient la pression sur le joueur mais passé un moment il jette aux orties l'ambiance horreur du début et son ambiance bascule dans...quelque chose d'autre. Le jeu fait clairement le choix de favoriser la diversité de son gameplay plutôt que de conserver sa cohérence horrifique.

J'ai récemment terminé les deux premiers _Dead Space_  et je trouve que la série se défend assez bien comme transposition de l'esprit _RE_ dans l'espace. Effectivement Isaac est plus maniable que Léon ce qui fut, à tort, considéré comme un progrès mais les jeux conservent cette nécessité pour le joueur d'apprendre à surpasser les contraintes de déplacements de son personnage et une relative diversité des phases de jeu.
Pour donner mon avis sur le débat _Dead Space_ vs _Dead Space 2_ j'ai un meilleur souvenir du premier mais je pense que j'aurai préféré le second si je les avais fait dans le désordre. Les designers conservent la variété des phases de jeu sur les 10 heures que dure le premier _Dead Space_(ou sur les 10 heures que dure le second) mais pas complètement sur les 20 heures que durent _Dead Space 1+2_. Je préfère aussi le gameplay plus contraint des phases sans gravité dans le premier opus mais je reconnais que le deuxième est plus varié sur ses environnements alors bon...

----------


## Kamasa

> [...]il n'y a que *LoL* qui tienne (une partie par jour environ, pour me détendre).


Pour te détendre ?

On vote ? Moi je dis il bluffe  ::P:

----------


## Aza

Après avoir lu ce résumé  de The Witcher 1 et 2, je me lance dans *The Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt*

Première impression : la claque graphique, omg ce se que c'est beau OO 

Ensuite petite déception sur le monde "fake" ouvert. Mais bon osef. 

Le gameplay du 1 m'avais rebuté pas mal, pour ça que je ne l'ai jamais fini. Là c'est mieux. En plus, je joue à la manette, ça a l'air plus simple qu'au clavier.

Bref, j'y retourne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi "fake" ? Parce qu'il y a plusieurs grandes maps et pas une seule ?

----------


## Haelnak

> (...)Ensuite petite déception sur le monde "fake" ouvert. Mais bon osef. (...)


La "petite" map du début, c'est le prologue. 
Ensuite tu as deux très très grandes maps (le continent et un archipel) avec un seul et unique chargement par session de jeu (pour aller de l'île au continent, et inversement).

C'est justement, à mon sens, l'un des rares "vrais" mondes ouverts puisque exempt de chargements et donc "d'instances isolées".

----------


## Aza

> Pourquoi "fake" ? Parce qu'il y a plusieurs grandes maps et pas une seule ?


Oui.
Et aussi pour moi, pour être un "vrai" monde ouvert il faut pouvoir aller partout, genre Skyrim ou GTA 5. Exemple tout con pour être plus clair : au tout début quand on sort du bain, on peut admirer le magnifique paysage sur le balcon, par contre on ne peut pas sauter le balcon pour descendre directement en bas, là ou est l'objectif. Bon, ok on serais mort parceque c'est trop haut, mais dans GTA ou Skyrim on aurais pu. Tu vois ce que j'veux dire ? Ou genre les jardins devant les maisons sont innaccecible etc... Pas mal de trucs qui font plus penser à un jeu couloir qu'à un vrai monde ouvert. 
Après c'est pas forcement une critique, je préfère un jeu couloir ou je prend mon pied grâce à l'ambiance, au scénar' etc... qu'un jeu à monde ouvert ou l'on s'emmerde.

Bon, après je me trompe peut-être hein...

----------


## Haelnak

Sauf que tu peux aller partout... Excepté en dehors des limites/frontières de la map  :tired: 

Pour le balcon du début, c'est surtout parce que tu ne peux pas sauter ni courir, il me semble, pendant cette scène d'intro.
C'est un peu l'équivalent du début de Skyrim quand tu dois suivre les prisonniers, etc.

----------


## Aza

> Sauf que tu peux aller partout... Excepté en dehors des limites/frontières de la map


Ah bon ? Bah au debut en tout cas il me semblait qu'il y avait pas mal d'endroits inaccessible. Bref me suis peut-etre trompé alors.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui je comprends, après je tique toujours un peu sur les critiques d'open-world quand à côté on me cite en exemple des jeux où l'on ne peut pas accéder à tout -intérieurs compris- sans loading . Ne pas pouvoir "grimper" ou sauter partout c'est pas non plus "éliminatoire" pour la catégorie, surtout si on compare à Skyrim et les loadings pour entrer/sortir  d'une ville ou un donjon, là où dans TW3 tu passes de l'intérieur à l'extérieur sans chargement au sein d'une même map.  ::): 
Fin bref c'est peut être que j'ai une vision un peu plus large de l'open-world, limite j'accole volontiers le terme à Call of Prypiat malgré son découpage en 3 grandes maps distinctes. 
Bref tant que tu t'amuses.
Et si t'es vraiment suicidaire tu pourras toujours te jeter dans le vide dans le jeu, les occasions ne manqueront pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> Oui je comprends, après je tique toujours un peu sur les critiques d'open-world quand à côté on me cite en exemple des jeux où l'on ne peut pas accéder à tout -intérieurs compris- sans loading . Ne pas pouvoir "grimper" partout c'est pas non plus "éliminatoire" pour la catégorie, surtout si on compare à Skyrim et les loadings pour entrer/sortir  d'une ville ou un donjon, là où dans TW3 tu passes de l'intérieur à l'extérieur sans chargement au sein d'une même map.


Ouais tu marques un point. J'avais zappé les loadings entre chaques zones dans Skyrim --' Bref c'est du tout bon ce TW3 ! xD

----------


## schouffy

Il n'y aucun loading dans Skyrim, juste un écran noir qui clignote pendant un quart de seconde  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Dead State*
Un peu tôt pour se prononcer, pour l'instant c'est pas mal, mais j'attends de voir comment va se traduire la composante Rpg, notamment au niveau relationnel avec les pnj.
C'est moche mais un peu mignon, on dirait les Sims avec un coup de polish, la musique hors combat est sympatoche, l'interface est mignonne, notamment la feuille de perso "crayonnée". Par contre faut se taper le manuel, chose rare en 2015, le jeu est assez riche mais aussi un peu mal foutu sur certains points. Exemple tout con; j'ai galéré pour comprendre comment charger un flingue, alors que j'avais des balles dans l'inventaire...En fait il faut coller les balles dans un emplacement "item" du perso pour qu'elles soient accessibles et utilisées...Si ça se justifie en combat, hors combat ça aurait pu se faire automatiquement. idem pour les soins: faut coller un sac médical dans un emplacement d'item d'un perso, PUIS drag'n'droper des éléments de soins sur le sac (compresses, médocs etc etc) pour le "remplir" et le rendre utile.
Bon bref après un tour dans le manuel ça passe mieux, mais ça manque cruellement d'info-bulles quand on veut savoir ce que fait tel ou tel truc sans alt-taber...

Sinon pour l'instant c'est du survival "classique": on va faire de la récup', on améliore la base, on bute des zombies et des pillards, on prend régulièrement cher, faut pas être trop téméraire. On peut papoter aussi avec les compagnons, histoire d'en apprendre plus sur l'état du monde, de savoir ce qui leur ferait plaisir pour remonter le moral des troupes, on affecte des persos à la construction, des trucs comme ça....Un peu comme State Of Decay, sauf que là c'est en tour par tour et avec peu de zombies (heureusement remarquez, ils font mal les salauds), je crains fort que les combats ne deviennent soûlants, le zombi n'étant pas l'ennemi le plus imaginatif jamais crée ; à voir sur la durée, d'autant qu'il y a aussi des humains à affronter, qu'on a trois tonnes d'armes différentes, des effets applicables dans tous les sens, bref faut tester tout ça.

----------


## Fizdol

Rapide retour des 5 premières minutes de jeu (comment ça "précoce" ?) sur :



Offert hier par notre ami Wazzebu sur le topic des généreux parce que j'avais fait une vanne marrante (cherchez pas, il avait envie de faire plaisir).

*ET DONC ?*

Du pixel, du western, du barrel. Magnifique ? Oui monsieur.

Le temps d'apprendre les 4 touches necessaires, votre maison familiale est en feu, votre mère morte et votre frère agonisant (et oui, y'a des intros c'est pas la teuf).
Dans son sang il vous baragouine un " il avait un chapeau plat, vive les bretons " (enfin je crois) et vous file un pistolet.

Je vous retranscris la scène :

" Tiens little Jo, prends mon arme elle ne me servira plus.
- Mais non grand frère, ne dis pas ça !
- Si ! Tiens, prends là et venge nous. Pour dégainer il suffit d'appuyer sur la gâchette.
- Et pour tirer ?
- La petite gachet ....
- PAN ! "
Voilà, première arme en main et je bute mon frère agonisant.

Du coup bon bah je file chez mon oncle où je lui explique vaguement le drame (" Et ton frère ? - J'ai abrégé ses souffrances"). Puis on va se pieuter. Et oui c'est pas tout ça mais les huit heures de sommeil, ça se négocie pas.
Au petit matin, déjà habillé et debout à travers le lit (ce qui est plus pratique), je sors dans la cour de la maison pour voir mon oncle qui compte m'expliquer comment utiliser mon arme et partir à l'aventure.
Voyant des bouteilles de verre sur des troncs, je m'essaye à en viser une avant d'aller lui parler de bon matin.
Du coup je vise, j'arme, je tire.

Une balle dans la tête de mon oncle.



Bon. Pardon tonton.
Heureusement son fantôme apparait et m'explique à sa place les mécaniques du jeu (non sans oublier de me gueuler dessus pour l'avoir abattu sans raison).

Le coeur vaillant, je m'attaque au grand nord.
Le désert est brulant, les canyons bordent le chemin et les lapins se cachent à l'ombre des cactus tandis les rails de trains découpent le paysage comme la roulette d'un pizzaiolo bourré. Bref, c'est magnifique.
Je cours en essayant mon arme et abat deux bisons sans faire exprès.

Puis j'arrive près d'un ranch. Un cowboy sur le perron de sa porte m'interpelle. On discute dans un anglais approximatif et il me dit qu'il est toujours partant pour " a good gunfight !".
Je dégaine donc pour voir sa réaction. Et ce pied-tendre m'envoie une bastos qui me tacle deux mètres en arrière en faisant tomber mon chapeau. Ne comprenant pas bien le qui du quoi, je ramasse mon chapeau et m'en recolte une seconde.
Ni une ni deux, je réplique et le chapeau du paysan tombe à ses pieds.

" Bravo gamin, tu m'as bien eu ! Desormais tu ... - PAN ! - "

Étant une fine gâchette, la deuxième balle est partie en plein dans son front avant qu'il ne termine sa phrase.



A peine 5 minutes de jeu et j'ai déjà abattu chacun de mes interlocuteurs en pleine phrase. Le plus souvent sans faire exprès.

Magnifique ?


Oui monsieur !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je me suis lancé dans *Minecraft* et c'est beaucoup mieux que je pensais. Je triche en regardant quelques tutos par contre, parce que je n'arrive à rien pour le craft de moi même.

Même après avoir appris le principe de dessiner l'item pour le fabriquer dans l'atelier, je ne faisais pas l'arc dans le bon sens par exemple, je n'arrivais pas à trouver la bonne façon de poser les ressources dans l'atelier.
Et puis mon manque d'imagination joue aussi, je n'avais pas pensé à la canne à pêche par exemple. Du coup, triche. Pas grave, j'ai surtout envie de m'amuser.

Après une pause d'une semaine (dur pendant la semaine de boulot parce que je me perds complètement dans ce jeu) j'ai réussi à progresser à nouveau dans *Darkest Dungeon*. J'étais bloqué pour plusieurs raisons, financières, blessés, plein de raisons dont je parlais sur le topic. Et après avoir sacrifié 2 mercenaires j'ai pu me relancer au moins pour le grind de base, je vais remonter un peu et tenter de repasser des boss qui m'ont mis la misère lors des combats précédents.
Je trouve qu'il est quand même bien équilibré.
Nos persos qui refusent de faire un niveau trop faible pour eux, dans le même temps leur niveau limite l'augmentation de leur équipement. Ca évite de jouer en permanence avec une même équipe.

Quand je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps je joue à *King's Bounty Crossworlds*. Ca fait 3 fois que je le recommence, j'espère le finir cette fois.
J'avais adoré le précédent, The Legend, et la suite Armored Princess ne m'avait pas emballé avec cette succession d'îles, après avoir laissé le jeu en plan pendant plus d'un an j'étais reparti de zéro, surtout en apprenant qu'au final Crossworlds n'était qu'une version améliorée d'AP.
Cette fois je recommence parce que j'avais mal joué dans ma dernière partie (avec une mage), mal débuté en manquant certains défis intéressants, notamment celui de terminer des combats sans perte. C'est assez facile au début avec le guerrier, mais avec la mago j'étais vraiment mal parti.
Cette fois tout est réuni, j'ai à nouveau envie et plaisir à y jouer, j'ai pris un assez bon départ, et le jeu ne plante pas sur mon nouveau PC (il plantait parfois sur mon PC sous vista). Et l'avantage c'est que je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir beaucoup de temps devant moi, si j'ai 10 mn ben un combat suffit et je sauvegarde comme je veux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A peine 5 minutes de jeu et j'ai déjà abattu chacun de mes interlocuteurs en pleine phrase. Le plus souvent sans faire exprès.
> 
> Magnifique ?
> 
> 
> Oui monsieur !


Putain tu vends bien le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Catel

J'hésite toujours à profiter de la promo maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## Nicetios

> A peine 5 minutes de jeu et j'ai déjà abattu chacun de mes interlocuteurs en pleine phrase. Le plus souvent sans faire exprès.
> 
> Magnifique ?
> 
> 
> Oui monsieur !


Et ça les enfants, c'est l'histoire du cowboy le plus bête de tout l'grand Ouest, à ça oui ! 
D'ailleurs le voilà qui arr- *PAN*

----------


## TrAshLOLO

J'ai réinstallé *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

Et bien après au moins 5 ans sans mettre les mains dessus (je l'avais fini à l'époque bien 5 ou 6 fois), et même s'il accuse son age sur les polygones flagrants et des animations bien sur bien plus rigides que ce qu'on peut voir aujourd'hui (et encore, pas partout), il est encore visuellement plutôt agréable.

Le gameplay lui est toujours aussi bon, et c'est bien ce que je recherchais. Toujours un vrai dilem de savoir si je vais monter un bourrin, furtif ou mago, ou un peu de tout. Le plaisir de pourrir les ennemis en les poussant dans le vide, les envoyer valdinguer du haut d'un escalier ou les balancer sur des piques est toujours aussi fort.

Les musiques sont excellentes et les ambiances fonctionnent toujours très bien. Un jeu énorme qui mériterait une belle petite suite !

----------


## banditbandit

> Putain tu vends bien le jeu


Puisqu'il te dit qu'il la pas fait expr... PAN !  :tired:

----------


## parpaingue

Fini à l'instant en co-op la campagne de Chris dans Resident Evil 6. On a juste fait le chapitre 5 aujourd'hui. Et c'était une PURGE. On a du crever un bonne trentaine de fois sur une séance de course/QTE complètement pétée ou la caméra tourne dans tous les sens pour faire des effets cinématiques mais du coup on court dans les murs, les QTE foirent et on meurt. L'horreur. Au moins on aura écoulé en premier la campagne sensément la plus pourrave...

----------


## Nicetios

> Puisqu'il te dit qu'il la pas fait expr... PAN !


Bon il va falloir arrêter maintenant monsieur, c'est dangereux de garder votre arme toujou- *PAN*  :tired:

----------


## alucard le mordant

Le nouveau jeu qui risque de m'occuper longtemps et régulièrement c'est *Downwell*.
Le jeu est une sorte de *Spelunky* minimaliste et à l'action plus frénétique. On y incarne un petit personnage qui ne fait que descendre dans un puits, un environnement -généré aléatoirement- qui rappelle les schmups à défilement vertical.

Outre ses excellentes sensations de jeu -ça va vite, ça tire de partout, le personnage répond au quart de tour- on se rend compte qu'une des stratégies possible consiste à réussir des combos en éliminant le plus d'ennemis sans toucher le sol. La génération aléatoire des positions des ennemis permet, si on a le niveau d’exécution suffisant (comprendre "sacrément élevé"), de ne presque jamais interrompre son combo et d'obtenir des bonus conséquents.
Cela permet d'éviter un défaut inhérent à la plupart des Rogue-Like : le fait que les premiers niveaux soient un peu ennuyeux car rapidement trop faciles pour le joueur. Ici même à haut niveau les premiers étages sont un challenge si on décide de chercher à optimiser ses enchainements (ce qui est nécessaire pour affrontement (plus) sereinement les étages inférieurs).

C'est vraiment brillant (surtout pour le prix dérisoire que coute le jeu).

----------


## Supergounou

> Le nouveau jeu qui risque de m'occuper longtemps et régulièrement c'est *Downwell*.


Viens donc faire un tour sur le topic, on manque de monde  :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=1#post9364265

----------


## Zerger

Moi c'est son opposé qui m'interesse, Towerclimb, ou le but est d'escalader une tour générée aléatoirement avec toutes les composantes du roguelike qui vont bien.
J'avais bien aimé la démo à l'époque, j'espère que pour halloween, il sera en promo

----------


## poneyroux

*Saint's Row 4* choppé à vil prix il y a quelques mois.
J'avais fait le premier Saint's Row quand il était sorti et l'avait trouvé plein de bonnes idées. J'avais fait quelques heures sur Saint's Row 3 mais trouvait la maniabilité manette exécrable, du coup j'avais abandonné. 
Je cherchais un jeu de ma librairie pas trop "prise de tête", assez débile, avec pas mal de liberté. Et j'regrette pas.
Je savais pertinemment que Volition ne cherchait pas à faire un GTA-Like réaliste, mais j'avais pas idée qu'ils avaient poussé la débilité aussi loin. Le jeu pète pas trois pattes à un canard, loin de là, et il est relativement simple avec tous ces pouvoirs cheatés (à part 2/3 jeux putain de difficile) mais y a des choses absolument géniales dans l'écriture et des grosses grosses barre de rire. 
Les DLC sont fantastiques de débilité, poussant encore plus loin ce qu'il y a déjà dans la trame principale. 

Bon, je sais pas quand je vais m'en lasser, mais après 15h, j'm'amuse toujours comme un gamin. Ca fait du bien.

----------


## jlm76

*Pillars of eternity*

Après 60 heures de jeux, je viens juste de finir l'acte 2 !
Incroyable ce jeu, l'un des meilleurs JDR que j'ai pu faire. 
Aucune lassitude ressentie après tout ce temps. 
Haut les cœurs, la clé plombée n'a qu'a bien se tenir, j'arrive !

----------


## doshu

*King's Bounty*, encore et toujours depuis un bon mois. Trop long pour l'horaire de _casual gamer_ qu'est devenu le mien, il a l'avantage de permettre de courtes sessions de jeu. Je pense être passé les 3/4, il finira par se laisser finir.

----------


## soocrian

> *Pillars of eternity*Incroyable ce jeu, l'un des meilleurs JDR que j'ai pu faire.


Tu n'as pas dû en faire beaucoup  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *King's Bounty*, encore et toujours depuis un bon mois. Trop long pour l'horaire de _casual gamer_ qu'est devenu le mien, il a l'avantage de permettre de courtes sessions de jeu. Je pense être passé les 3/4, il finira par se laisser finir.


Oui c'est top quand on a que 10 à 30 minutes devant soi, on sauvegarde quand on veut, combat après combat. Je suis comme ça avec Crossworlds. Mais tu n'as pas dit quel épisode, j'imagine donc que c'est le premier, The Legend ?

Je suis happé par *Minecraft* que je découvre, j'ai toujours des trucs à faire, des idées pour plus tard, et c'est chronophage. Je dois dire que je comprends son succès, je jouais à Terraria mais finalement Minecraft a l'air de mieux me convenir, bien moins harcelé la nuit à la surface, la taille des blocs fait que le boulot avance un peu plus vite, la vue 1er personne m'implique un peu plus. Je suis complètement surpris mais j'aime ce jeu.
Et je n'ai pas encore fait de maison en forme de bite, c'est vous dire si j'ai évolué.  ::o:

----------


## pipoop

> Et je n'ai pas encore fait de maison en forme de bite, c'est vous dire si j'ai évolué.


Bon bah t'as pas encore joue a minecraft

----------


## jlm76

> Tu n'as pas dû en faire beaucoup


Quasiment tous depuis les années 80  ::siffle:: 
J'ai même fait l'Aigle d'or sur Oric-1 ou Ishar sur Amiga500 c'est dire !

Que reproches-tu à ce petit bijou ?

----------


## soocrian

De vouloir être le successeur de BG et de ne pas y arriver  ::P: 
Peut-être que j'en attendais trop aussi mais pour moi tout est raté, l'histoire (pas épique pour un sou), les dialogues pompeux, et surtout les combats, peu intéressants et trop nombreux.

----------


## parpaingue

T'as rejoué à BG récemment ? Parce qu'en termes de combats trop nombreux et d'allers-retour pour camper parce que "merde j'ai plus de sorts de soin mémorisés" ça se pose pas mal quand même.

----------


## Lilja

Je suis occupé à jouer à *Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*, c'est un énorme plaisir de redécouvrir la série, au gameplay actualisé sans perdre ses fondamentaux et dont l'histoire se suit avec plaisir.
Alors bon, techniquement les phases d'histoire perdent en qualité technique mais c'est amplement suffisant et ça leur a permis d'en faire une qui était conséquente.

----------


## Nicetios

> T'as rejoué à BG récemment ? Parce qu'en termes de combats trop nombreux et d'allers-retour pour camper parce que "merde j'ai plus de sorts de soin mémorisés" ça se pose pas mal quand même.


Moi , je reste traumatisé par le " VOUS DEVEZ RASSEMBLER VOTRE GROUPE AVANT D'ALLER PLUS LOIN " du premier qui avait un niveau sonore atroce ! 
ça et le campement attaqué 3 fois sur 4  ::P:

----------


## moot

*OlliOlli2.* C'est. De. La. Bonne.  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> De vouloir être le successeur de BG et de ne pas y arriver 
> Peut-être que j'en attendais trop aussi mais pour moi tout est raté, l'histoire (pas épique pour un sou), les dialogues pompeux, et surtout les combats, peu intéressants et trop nombreux.



Les combats sont dans la veine de ceux des BG, voir plus intéressants au niveau des mécaniques de feuille de perso. Après tu trouves peut être les combats chiants dans BG, j'en sais rien.
Et l'histoire n'est pas épique,non, en même temps ce n'est pas son objectif, on est plus proche d'un trip "réflexion" à la Torment (en moins abouti, quand même).

----------


## Supergounou

En ce moment, je suis sur *Evoland 2* (que m'a fait gagner *Melcirion* des généreux), un espèce de Action-JRPG Chrono Trigger avec des combats à la Zelda 3.

C'est très mignon et plutôt sympa à jouer, même si ça reste sans prétention. Il y a des phases de gameplay assez diverses (énigmes, plateforme, infiltration, mini-jeux Facebook, ...), et pas mal de références rigolotes (MGS, Mario, Layton, ...).

Très plaisant entre 2 "gros" jeux.

----------


## azruqh

Je continue de me défouler sur *Shadow of Mordor*.

Bien que le jeu fasse couiner ma 670 vieillissante, le jeu est plutôt beau et, surtout, bien fichu. Entre les missions jaunes qui font progresser l'histoire (si si, l'histoire, c'est ce que dit le tuto), les missions rouges qui permettent de foutre le dawa dans les rangs de l'armée orque et les missions blanches qui rapportent de l'oseille en récoltant tout plein de trucs ou en accomplissant des défis (généralement avec une des trois armes, épée, dague, arc - non, l'arc n'a pas de corde), il y a matière à s'amuser, qu'on passe un petit quart d'heure devant le jeu ou qu'on y passe sa soirée. La difficulté n'est sans doute pas le point fort du titre, on sent que les développeurs ont privilégié le fun immédiat à la tactique (pourtant mise en avant, notamment lors des missions rouges, en tous cas en théorie) mais ça fonctionne. Les bastons sont dynamiques, parfois épiques (quel plaisir de chahuter au beau milieu d'un fort où résident une trentaine d'orques en armes et trois ou quatre capitaines !) et le personnage de Talion progresse rapidement, acquérant régulièrement de nouvelles capacités, un peu craquées, il faut bien le dire.

_Shadow of Mordor_ n'est certainement pas le jeu du siècle (trop facile, assez répétitititif, un peu con-con) mais il offre un beau bac à sable à ceux qui veulent s'adonner à l'art délicat de la boucherie industrielle (la furtivité est toujours possible mais les choses ont vite tendance à dégénérer dans le Mordor ^^) en se sentant (c'est autant une qualité qu'un défaut) absolument tout-puissant.

----------


## Nicetios

> Je continue de me défouler sur *Shadow of Mordor*.
> 
> Bien que le jeu fasse couiner ma 670 vieillissante, le jeu est plutôt beau et, surtout, bien fichu. Entre les missions jaunes qui font progresser l'histoire (si si, l'histoire, c'est ce que dit le tuto), les missions rouges qui permettent de foutre le dawa dans les rangs de l'armée orque et les missions blanches qui rapportent de l'oseille en récoltant tout plein de trucs ou en accomplissant des défis (généralement avec une des trois armes, épée, dague, arc - non, l'arc n'a pas de corde), il y a matière à s'amuser, qu'on passe un petit quart d'heure devant le jeu ou qu'on y passe sa soirée. La difficulté n'est sans doute pas le point fort du titre, on sent que les développeurs ont privilégié le fun immédiat à la tactique (pourtant mise en avant, notamment lors des missions rouges, en tous cas en théorie) mais ça fonctionne. Les bastons sont dynamiques, parfois épiques (quel plaisir de chahuter au beau milieu d'un fort où résident une trentaine d'orques en armes et trois ou quatre capitaines !) et le personnage de Talion progresse rapidement, acquérant régulièrement de nouvelles capacités, un peu craquées, il faut bien le dire.
> 
> _Shadow of Mordor_ n'est certainement pas le jeu du siècle (trop facile, assez répétitititif, un peu con-con) mais il offre un beau bac à sable à ceux qui veulent s'adonner à l'art délicat de la boucherie industrielle (la furtivité est toujours possible mais les choses ont vite tendance à dégénérer dans le Mordor ^^) en se sentant (c'est autant une qualité qu'un défaut) absolument tout-puissant.


Moi je l'ai résumé comme ça à l'époque : le fun des combats de Batman combiné à la boucherie la plus monumentale de ces trois dernières années. Un régal  ::P:

----------


## soocrian

Je me suis bien ennuyé sur ce jeu moi, désinstallé très rapidement, c'est beaucoup trop répétitif.

----------


## Nicetios

> Je me suis bien ennuyé sur ce jeu moi, désinstallé très rapidement, c'est beaucoup trop répétitif.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais y'a de super animations et les combats sont assez sympa au début.
Je m'y suis fait un peu chier aussi, et j'y ai passé une dizaine d'heures qui m'ont paru 40. Désinstallé sans terminer.

----------


## Koma

Treasure Adventure Game. Ca me renvoie à une époque proustienne de mon enfance sur les consoles, par contre les graphismes dignes de la Nes ça le fait moins. J'aime beaucoup la musique par contre. Et je suis toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit d'éviter les pièges dans les niveaux. Il est encore tôt pour que je me fasse un avis sur les mécaniques de jeu, mais l'ambiance est plutôt mignonne et fun.

Le jeu m'intéresse bien mais la refonte graphique était prévue en 2013 et nous voilà fin 2015, je ne sais pas trop si le projet va aboutir. Je n'ai pas l'intention de continuer sur la "démo" donc je vais attendre un peu. Et puis j'ai Soma à terminer depuis un mois...

----------


## Sylvine

> https://33.media.tumblr.com/c644ae23...rq3yo1_400.gif
> 
> https://33.media.tumblr.com/72d406c5...9bdao1_400.gif
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4f6e407c...9bdao2_400.gif


Montrer la variété des combats avec des finish moves.

----------


## schouffy

Il montrait juste ce qui lui a fait apprécier le jeu je pense.

----------


## Supergounou

> Treasure Adventure Game. Ca me renvoie à une époque proustienne de mon enfance sur les consoles, par contre les graphismes dignes de la Nes ça le fait moins. J'aime beaucoup la musique par contre. Et je suis toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit d'éviter les pièges dans les niveaux. Il est encore tôt pour que je me fasse un avis sur les mécaniques de jeu, mais l'ambiance est plutôt mignonne et fun.
> 
> Le jeu m'intéresse bien mais la refonte graphique était prévue en 2013 et nous voilà fin 2015, je ne sais pas trop si le projet va aboutir. Je n'ai pas l'intention de continuer sur la "démo" donc je vais attendre un peu. Et puis j'ai Soma à terminer depuis un mois...


J'adore ce jeu  ::wub:: 
La refonte graphique, rien à faire, le freeware se suffit à lui même. Il est magique ce jeu.

----------


## Momock

> Treasure Adventure Game. Ca me renvoie à une époque proustienne de mon enfance sur les consoles, par contre les graphismes dignes de la Nes ça le fait moins. J'aime beaucoup la musique par contre. Et je suis toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit d'éviter les pièges dans les niveaux. Il est encore tôt pour que je me fasse un avis sur les mécaniques de jeu, mais l'ambiance est plutôt mignonne et fun.
> 
> Le jeu m'intéresse bien mais la refonte graphique était prévue en 2013 et nous voilà fin 2015, je ne sais pas trop si le projet va aboutir. Je n'ai pas l'intention de continuer sur la "démo" donc je vais attendre un peu. Et puis j'ai Soma à terminer depuis un mois...


Oh putain! Ce jeu est absolument super, et j'avais totalement oublié son nom, je le cherchais partout sans succès vu que personne ne semble connaître. Et j'ignorais qu'une refonte graphique était prévue. Merci Seigneur Koma!

Ah, et tu peux jouer la "démo" (qui n'en est pas une) sans problème, le jeu est bien complet (je l'avais fini à 100% à l'époque, du pur bohneur. Des surprises et des petites trouvailles de gameplay sur chaque île. J'ai particulièrement apprécié 

Spoiler Alert! 


la caverne aux champignons hallucinogènes, qui déforment la perception des distances, et du même coup les vraies distances (ça n'a aucun sens, mais j'ai kiffé). Et la mine avec le gros mécha. Et l'infiltration du bâtiment de la mégacorporation. Et l'île fantôme. Et les téléporteurs qui font voyager au travers de mondes parallèles qui ne sont autres que ceux des classiques de la NES.

 Et... tout en fait.

PS: par contre t'exagères en parlant de grphismes NES, on est plus proche du 16bits.

----------


## Koma

Non, franchement j'ai parfois l'impression de les comparer à Sonic sur Master System. 

C'est pas aussi "sec" mais y'avait des jeux bien plus beaux sur 16 bits. Le jeu n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un Sonic 3, Secret of Mana ou Zelda 3, ou même des platformers Disney.

Mais en fait je commence à vraiment me laisser porter donc je pense pas arrêter le freeware, je vais pousser un peu je crois.

Le freeware est sur GOG : http://www.gog.com/game/treasure_adventure_game

Pour l'avancement de la refonte, c'est sur le site du remake : http://treasureadventureworld.com/roadmap/

L'OST est sur Bandcamp btw : https://robitstudios.bandcamp.com/al...nture-game-ost

A noter qu'ils ont sorti un autre jeu (payant) sur Steam en avril : http://store.steampowered.com/app/350070

----------


## Supergounou

> je vais pousser un peu je crois.


T'as même plutôt intérêt  :tired: 
Une perle qu'on te dit.

----------


## Nicetios

> Il montrait juste ce qui lui a fait apprécier le jeu je pense.


Voilà, en gros, ce côté défouloir qui permet, en une petite demi-heure, d'écarteler, éviscérer, décapiter, démembrer et mutiler tout les orcs du coin.

----------


## Lilja

Mortal Kombat 9
Le niveau de difficulté pour la campagne solo est vraiment élevé, je suis plutôt étonné étant donné que même le 2ème dont j'étais fan est facile à côté.
J'ai bien avancé depuis, techniquement je m'améliore de plus en plus et on est d'ailleurs forcé de maitriser un minimum certains personnages avant de continuer le solo.

----------


## znokiss

> Je suis occupé à jouer à *Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*, c'est un énorme plaisir de redécouvrir la série, au gameplay actualisé sans perdre ses fondamentaux et dont l'histoire se suit avec plaisir.
> Alors bon, techniquement les phases d'histoire perdent en qualité technique mais c'est amplement suffisant et ça leur a permis d'en faire une qui était conséquente.


J'ai jamais capté qu'il y avait un scénar à MK.

----------


## Shapa

Sur le 9 et 10 le solo est une sorte de film en fait. C'est pas trop mal fait en plus.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Sur le 9 et 10 le solo est une sorte de film en fait. C'est pas trop mal fait en plus.


Complétement, un bon nanard bien assumé et référencé. Comme dit plus haut, le plus c'est qu'il oblige à utiliser quasi tous les persos du roster, certains plusieurs fois à mesure qu'on suit l'histoire de leur point de vue. C'est une introduction idéale au jeu. C'est super long en plus !  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai jamais capté qu'il y avait un scénar à MK.


Tu viens de vexer Christophe Lambert

----------


## Supergounou

> Complétement, un bon nanard bien assumé et référencé. Comme dit plus haut, *le plus* c'est qu'il oblige à utiliser quasi tous les persos du roster, certains plusieurs fois à mesure qu'on suit l'histoire de leur point de vue. C'est une introduction idéale au jeu. C'est super long en plus !


T'appelle ça un plus, toi?  ::ninja:: 
*retourne sur SF4*

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of Xulima:*En mode hardcore pouêt-pouêt...Galère relativement gérable jusqu'à présent mais là je sèche: Plus de possibilité de gagner des niveaux et groupes de bestioles intuables.  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

> T'appelle ça un plus, toi? 
> *retourne sur SF4*


Ca va, dans KoF, tu combats avec des équipes de 3 persos, et les challenges te demandent de connaitre les subtilités d'un paquet de perso  ::P: 
*retourne train son maxima*

----------


## Lilja

Le souci c'est effectivement le respect total de tous les personnages et la qualité moyenne des doublages. Car oui, ce que l'on voit dans l'histoire existait déjà en grande partie dans le background, ils ont pris une base et l'ont retravaillée.
C'est le côté kitch et série B de certains personnages qui rendent l'histoire un peu nanardesque mais je ne ris jamais de leur récit et de ces personnages, parfois un bref sourire vite effacé. 

ça n'a rien à voir avec le film MK qui lui est une catastrophe. Je ne le qualifierais pas de nanar, c'est entre le film de série B et un film réussit.

----------


## Lilja

Ah j'ai trouvé deux bons passages qui vont illustrer l'excellent boulot des développeurs (mis à part tout le reste qui améliore encore plus la série)  ::): 
Les deux que je vais poster ne se situent pas durant la 2ème partie du jeu. Le premier à la 20ème minute (sans compter les combats) et le deuxième à la 60ème

Le premier est celui qui se déroule durant le chapitre de Scorpion, Raiden (le Dieu de la foudre) a promis à Scorpion de demander aux dieux anciens le retour de son clan dans le Royaume des mortels.
Son clan a été exterminé par celui de Sub Zero.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTRdjuwHO84

Le deuxième illustre le chapitre de Kitana qui est tourmentée par son statut de Princesse du monde extérieur et les ennemis qu'elle rencontre, elle ne sait pas quoi faire.
Raiden lui conseille d'aller aux mines de chair afin d'en savoir plus.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1UOFG3xl4

----------


## Xchroumfph

> T'appelle ça un plus, toi? 
> *retourne sur SF4*


 :tired: 
Comme c'est un mode parfaitement optionnel, oui c'est un plus et en cela, il constitue une excellente introduction au jeu. (Et commencer à faire le tri entre tous les persos color-swap et les gros ringards  ::ninja:: )
Ainsi, à la fin, tu peux judicieusement choisir Scorpion ou Stryker.

Nan, en plus, Ils ont vraiment fait un effort pour rendre la plupart des persos sympa à jouer à défaut d'être bien équilibrés.
Et là où tu manges ton chapeau parce qu'on t'oblige à jouer d'une certaine manière, c'est dans la putain de Tour...

----------


## schouffy

J'essaie de jouer pour la première fois à *Fallout 1*.
Je comprends pas le délire. J'ai vidé la caverne avec les rats, puis je dois aller dans un autre vault, et sur le chemin y'a des combats random, et je me fais gangbanger par 3 mole rats ou 6 mantis.. Si c'était une question de skill je me dirais que je joue mal, mais là j'ai juste aucune chance ?! c'est quoi qu'on est censé faire au début ?

----------


## Momock

> Je comprends pas le délire. J'ai vidé la caverne avec les rats, puis je dois aller dans un autre vault, et sur le chemin y'a des combats random, et je me fais gangbanger par 3 mole rats ou 6 mantis.. Si c'était une question de skill je me dirais que je joue mal, mais là j'ai juste aucune chance ?! c'est quoi qu'on est censé faire au début ?


Fuir?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Après avoir vidé la caverne avec les rats, tu es censé te diriger vers le premier village du jeu, situé à deux zones, les Sables Ombragés. Mais tu peux tout aussi bien tenter de traverser le désert en priant pour ne pas te faire choper.
Tu as un topic dédié où tu peux éventuellement demander des conseils sur le jeu ou la création de ton perso. Mais tu t'avancerais alors vers un abîme dont peu sont revenus.

----------


## schouffy

C'est bon j'ai réussi à avancer un peu, j'ai fait la quête des radscorpions et j'ai été jusqu'au vault à l'Est mais j'ai pas de corde donc je peux pas descendre pour l'instant.
On est quand même hyper faible au début, et j'étais étonné que sur le chemin jusqu'au village le plus proche (shady sands), on puisse tomber sur des combats aussi déséquilibrés. Finalement au bout de 4 fois, j'ai eu de la chance et aucun combat ne s'est présenté.
Je suis pas sûr d'avoir trop compris comment fuir, les bestiaux me traquent jusqu'à la mort. Enfin, je commence à prendre le coup de main.
Bon, trouver une corde.

----------


## Catel

> J'essaie de jouer pour la première fois à *Fallout 1*.
> Je comprends pas le délire. J'ai vidé la caverne avec les rats, puis je dois aller dans un autre vault, et sur le chemin y'a des combats random, et je me fais gangbanger par 3 mole rats ou 6 mantis.. Si c'était une question de skill je me dirais que je joue mal, mais là j'ai juste aucune chance ?! c'est quoi qu'on est censé faire au début ?


J'ai eu aussi du mal à rentrer dans le jeu. Sur le chemin de l'Abri 15 (que je n'ai pas vu tout de suite sur la carte), tu vas effectivement tomber sur le village. Si tu te fais attaquer aléatoirement en cours de route, fuis.

edit: pour fuir, fonce vers la zone grisée en bord d'écran.

----------


## schouffy

Ah ok merci, j'avais même pas essayé ça.

----------


## Nicetios

> C'est bon j'ai réussi à avancer un peu, j'ai fait la quête des radscorpions et j'ai été jusqu'au vault à l'Est mais j'ai pas de corde donc je peux pas descendre pour l'instant.
> On est quand même hyper faible au début, et j'étais étonné que sur le chemin jusqu'au village le plus proche (shady sands), on puisse tomber sur des combats aussi déséquilibrés. Finalement au bout de 4 fois, j'ai eu de la chance et aucun combat ne s'est présenté.
> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir trop compris comment fuir, les bestiaux me traquent jusqu'à la mort. Enfin, je commence à prendre le coup de main.
> Bon, trouver une corde.


C'est les RPG de l'époque, très punitifs avec le manque de prudence. On s'est habitué à " zone lvl 1 = mob lvl 1 " à cause des MMO.
Baldur's Gate, si tu fais pas gaffe, ça peut vite devenir un enfer la première zone à traverser si tu n'es pas un minimum prudent.

----------


## znokiss

> J'essaie de jouer pour la première fois à *Fallout 1*.
> Je comprends pas le délire. J'ai vidé la caverne avec les rats, puis je dois aller dans un autre vault, et sur le chemin y'a des combats random, et je me fais gangbanger par 3 mole rats ou 6 mantis.. Si c'était une question de skill je me dirais que je joue mal, mais là j'ai juste aucune chance ?! c'est quoi qu'on est censé faire au début ?


Tiens, moi j'ai désinstallé après ça. 
Remarque, j'avais 17 ans à l'époque, faudrais que je retente, maintenant que je suis sage et intelligent. Arf.

----------


## doshu

> Tiens, moi j'ai désinstallé après ça. 
> Remarque, j'avais 17 ans à l'époque, faudrais que je retente, maintenant que je suis sage et intelligent. Arf.


À 17 ans je jouais à *Planescape: Torment* en v.o. et je kiffais ma race. Autrement dit, j'étais déjà sage et intelligent  :Cigare:

----------


## schouffy

> À 17 ans je jouais à *Planescape: Torment* en v.o. et je kiffais ma race. Autrement dit, j'étais déjà sage et intelligent


Tu jouais en VO car tu piratais c'est tout  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est les RPG de l'époque, très punitifs avec le manque de prudence. On s'est habitué à " zone lvl 1 = mob lvl 1 " à cause des MMO.
> Baldur's Gate, si tu fais pas gaffe, ça peut vite devenir un enfer la première zone à traverser si tu n'es pas un minimum prudent.


Le problème c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas de prudence là. Aléatoirement, on t'envoie vers des combats que tu ne peux pas gagner (ou alors j'ai pas compris comment).
C'est sûrement pour apprendre à fuir. J'ai pas appris :x

----------


## Catel

> Tiens, moi j'ai désinstallé après ça. 
> Remarque, j'avais 17 ans à l'époque, faudrais que je retente, maintenant que je suis sage et intelligent. Arf.


J'ai fait pareil, 3x.  :;): 
Et puis j'ai enfin appris à aller plus loin et j'ai pu profiter du jeu.

----------


## doshu

> Tu jouais en VO car tu piratais c'est tout


Je jouais en v.o. parce que, habitant en Belgique à l'époque, la FNAC locale vendait des versions pour francophones et pour néerlandophones ; cette dernière étant une pure version anglaise. C'est celle que j'ai acheté plein pot dès sa sortie. Et pan dans tes dents  ::P: 

Cela dit, je piratais beaucoup à l'époque. Plus aujourd'hui. Je suis devenu *encore* plus intelligent. Et riche.  ::trollface::

----------


## Iwakurasan

*Pathologic Classic HD*.




Grand Dieu ! Je partais un peu circonspect, ma seule expérience chez Ice-Pick Lodge était *Cargo* et on ne peut pas dire que c'était concluant. Pathologic, en revanche, est magistral.
Il y a des tas de trucs dans ce jeu que j’espérais voir un jour développés, sans savoir que des russes passablement tarés l'avaient fait depuis des années.
Je ne spoilerai pas mais sa réputation n'est pas usurpée. Et le côté technique, complétement à la ramasse, ne fait qu'ajouter à son "charme".

 C'est le genre de titre qui marque à vie, un vrai chef-d’œuvre. 10/10.

----------


## Sylvine

> À 17 ans je jouais à *Planescape: Torment* en v.o. et je kiffais ma race. Autrement dit, j'étais déjà sage et intelligent


A 17 ans j'avais déjà compris que les RPG c'est de la merde et j'y touchais pas.  :Cigare:

----------


## hisvin

> On est quand même hyper faible au début, et j'étais étonné que sur le chemin jusqu'au village le plus proche (shady sands), on puisse tomber sur des combats aussi déséquilibrés. Finalement au bout de 4 fois, j'ai eu de la chance et aucun combat ne s'est présenté.


J'ai du le faire une dizaine de fois et je n'ai jamais eu un seul combat entre l'abri et le premier village.  ::O:

----------


## schouffy

Peut-être que c'est lié à la stat de chance et que mon perso est un poissard ? (j'ai pris Natalia sans modif)

----------


## hisvin

Mauvais karma, alors. Je ne pensais pas trouver plus poissard que moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

C'est la perk de "vie en plein air" qui détermine les rencontres aléatoires sur la carte.

----------


## Zerger

*The Binding of Isaac : Rebirth : Afterbirth*  ::P: 

Déjà que le jeu de base était génial, chaque nouvelle sortie (Wrath of the Lamb, Afterbirth) a su améliorer le jeu sans le dénaturer.
Et pour Afterbirth, bah pas de surprise: plus d'objets, plus de monstres, plus de possiblités, plus de combos, plus de fun.... Bref plus de tout !  ::wub:: 
Le contenu est tellement immense qu'il en impossible de faire le tour.
Clairement un des jeux incontournables de ces dernières années  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Comme c'est un mode parfaitement optionnel, oui c'est un plus et en cela, il constitue une excellente introduction au jeu. (Et commencer à faire le tri entre tous les persos color-swap et les gros ringards )
> Ainsi, à la fin, tu peux judicieusement choisir Scorpion ou Stryker.
> 
> Nan, en plus, Ils ont vraiment fait un effort pour rendre la plupart des persos sympa à jouer à défaut d'être bien équilibrés.
> Et là où tu manges ton chapeau parce qu'on t'oblige à jouer d'une certaine manière, c'est dans la putain de Tour...


Non mais c'était juste un gentil petit troll  :;): 
C'est juste que pour moi, jeu de combat et mode solo c'est plutôt antinomique. Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis.




> Peut-être que c'est lié à la stat de chance et que mon perso est un poissard ? (j'ai pris Natalia sans modif)


Tu recommences de suite un perso, tu te mets 10 en agilité et 8 en intelligence, tu choisis "armes légères", "discours" et "pickpocket" et tu roules sur le jeu. Et tu te fais une femme pour offrir ton boule au plus offrant.
Et plus jamais je ne veux entre parler en mal du meilleur jeu au monde  :tired:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Non mais c'était juste un gentil petit troll


J'avais bien compris.

Mais quand même...  ::P:

----------


## schouffy

> Tu recommences de suite un perso, tu te mets 10 en agilité et 8 en intelligence, tu choisis "armes légères", "discours" et "pickpocket" et tu roules sur le jeu. Et tu te fais une femme pour offrir ton boule au plus offrant.
> Et plus jamais je ne veux entre parler en mal du meilleur jeu au monde


En général quand je roule sur les jeux ils me font chier  ::):  Alors je vais garder mon perso mais monter les flingues.
Et je n'ai pas dit de mal, c'était de l'incompréhension !

----------


## Sylvine

Étant en déplacement, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur le jeu tendance du moment à savoir Downwell (jouable sur une petite config, juste au clavier, idéal pour des petites session... Comme par hasard le jeu qui sort juste quand je lâche les smartphones).

Tout à déjà été dit, j'ajouterais que le jeu m'a fait penser à une discussion récente avec Alucard (qui m'a pas mal influencé pour mon achat le fumier) où il parlait positivement du chaos de Broforce et où je lui répondais que je trouvais que bien que très plaisant, ça se faisait aussi au détriment de l’intérêt du jeu sur la longueur (je trouve que ça rend le jeu beaucoup trop aléatoire, Alucard n'était pas d'accord, il a donc tort).
Bref, je retrouve aussi ce chaos très plaisant sur Downwell mais intégré de façon bien plus fine.
Déjà parce que même quand tout explose à l'écran, j'ai quand même l'impression d'avoir le contrôle de l'action, et quand je me fais toucher, je met pas ça sur le compte à pas de chance mais sur mon talent (ou plutôt son absence).
Mais surtout, ce chaos n'est pas immédiat et constant comme dans Broforce, c'est une sorte de récompense qu'on acquière après avoir mis la main sur une série d'améliorations, la "rareté" (il faut pas non plus attendre 2 heures de jeu quoi) rend la chose plus plaisante.

Autre fait notable, la direction artistique.
Je parle pas du choix retro 8 bits que j’exècre mais de la palette bicolore.
Déjà le code de couleur simple permet d’immédiatement poser les règles (blanc = ok, rouge = dangereux), ce qui est indispensable vu le coté frénétique du jeu.
Mais le petit plus c'est qu'au fur et à mesure des parties on débloque des nouveaux coloris qui permettent évidemment de renouveler le jeu visuellement à peu de frais, mais ont aussi une influence sur le gameplay. Quand on s'est habitué à un duo de couleur, mine de rien le simple fait de les changer force un peu à revoir ses réflexes.
Ça métamorphose pas non plus complétement le jeu, mais j'aime bien comment l'économie de moyen devient une force.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais le petit plus c'est qu'au fur et à mesure des parties on débloque des nouveaux coloris qui permettent évidemment de renouveler le jeu visuellement à peu de frais, mais ont aussi une influence sur le gameplay. Quand on s'est habitué à un duo de couleur, mine de rien le simple fait de les changer force un peu à revoir ses réflexes.
> Ça métamorphose pas non plus complétement le jeu, mais j'aime bien comment l'économie de moyen devient une force.


Très bonne remarque, je m'étais également fait la réflexion. Mais vu que je suis une buse, je laisse donc les couleurs de départ  ::'(:

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of Xulima:*J'ai finalement trouvé un détour me permettant de progresser. Malheureusement, je n'ai jamais réussi à vaincre les groupes de soldats, ce qui fait que je me suis lancé contre le prince et, comme par hasard, les groupes de soldats ont disparu suite à la défaite de ce dernier et, par là même, un max d'expérience. C'est un peu blasant même si je progresse maintenant en espérant juste que ce ne soit pas un facteur limitant plus loin.

----------


## znokiss

> *Pathologic Classic HD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Dieu ! Je partais un peu circonspect, ma seule expérience chez Ice-Pick Lodge était *Cargo* et on ne peut pas dire que c'était concluant. Pathologic, en revanche, est magistral.
> Il y a des tas de trucs dans ce jeu que j’espérais voir un jour développés, sans savoir que des russes passablement tarés l'avaient fait depuis des années.
> Je ne spoilerai pas mais sa réputation n'est pas usurpée. Et le côté technique, complétement à la ramasse, ne fait qu'ajouter à son "charme".
> 
>  C'est le genre de titre qui marque à vie, un vrai chef-d’œuvre. 10/10.


Pas encore testé Pathologic mais je te conseille grandement The Void du même studio, je pourrais en poster le même commentaire, sauf le côté technique, qui tient la route.

----------


## Sylvine

> Très bonne remarque, je m'étais également fait la réflexion. Mais vu que je suis une buse, je laisse donc les couleurs de départ


Ba je dois avouer que je me suis fixé sur Matcha (vert quoi) et je change pas.

Bon, par contre je pense que j'ai cerné ce qui va me faire lâcher le jeu assez rapidement, c'est le manque d'améliorations différentes qui limitent beaucoup le coté rogue-lite.
Après faut être honnête, avec un jeu qui a le courage de se lancer à son vrai prix (3€) au lieu de le gonfler artificiellement pour mieux le brader un mois plus tard pour le premier bundle qui passe, faut pas s'attendre à autre chose que ce qui doit être un jeu mobile parfaitement adapté à son support décliné sur PC.

----------


## Iwakurasan

> Pas encore testé Pathologic mais je te conseille grandement The Void du même studio, je pourrais en poster le même commentaire, sauf le côté technique, qui tient la route.


Je l'ai dans ma bibliothèque depuis des lustres, je m'y mets toute de suite après.

----------


## azruqh

> *Lords of Xulima:*En mode hardcore pouêt-pouêt...Galère relativement gérable jusqu'à présent mais là je sèche: Plus de possibilité de gagner des niveaux et groupes de bestioles intuables.


Oui, je ne sais pas si c'est un problème d'équilibrage ou de conception des niveaux mais j'ai trouvé le jeu franchement rigide à certains moments. Le nombre de mobs par zone semble calculé à l'unité près pour que le joueur n'évolue pas plus que les développeurs l'ont voulu. Le souci, c'est que, du coup, pour peu qu'il rate une grappe de mobs ou qu'il passe à côté d'un chemin un peu planqué, il évoluera moins et finira par se trouver coincé. Je trouve que ce dirigisme sied mal à un jeu d'aventure et d'exploration.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Lords of Xulima:*J'ai finalement trouvé un détour me permettant de progresser.


Huhu...

----------


## Aza

Coin à tous !

Starcraft II: Legacy of the Void va bientôt poindre le bout de son nez (le 10 novembre ), on a donc décidé de célébrer cette sortie imminente avec un petit tournoi CPC dans la foulée.
Le but étant de s'amuser et découvrir tous ensemble les changements apportés par cette nouvelle extension, on se fera un plaisir d'accueillir de nouveaux joueurs, d'apporter notre aide et de les initier aux joies du cheese et autres fourberies.
N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre en cliquant sur la bannière:

----------


## M.Rick75

*Stasis*, point 'n Click horrifique dans une station spatiale.
Mouaaaaiiis. J'ai pas encore fini mais, malgré un test qui donnait envie dans cpc, je trouve que c'est trrrrrrès moyen. Ça reste agréable, on a envie d'en savoir plus, le capital sympathie est là (à mon avis par rapport à l'ambiance SF dystopique) mais ça reste hyper cliché, la technique est limitée et je pense que ce sera vite oublié après la fin qui devrait arriver vite si j'en crois le temps qu'a mis à le finir un de mes contacts steam (autour de 4/5h, il semblerait.). Pour ce jeu, on peut voir ça comme un point positif.

Mais à 25 euroboules le prix plein pot, je le conseillerais vraiment pas.

----------


## Ananas

Je joue en ce moment à *E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy* et je dois dire que je le trouve assez naze. Des niveaux grands mais vides sans réelle logique, des sensations de tir pas bien folichonnes, une interface pénible et surtout une écriture absolument désastreuse. (J'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi mauvais en JV. Jamais.) 

Ca va s'améliorer une fois les 2-3 premières heures passées, ou bien pas? (auquel cas il finira aux orties)

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Retour à Dunwall (Dishonored) avec *La Lame de Dunwall*

Quel plaisir de revenir dans cette sombre ville meurtrie par la peste.

L'IA fonctionne toujours très bien, voir même parfois un peu trop bien suivant le niveau de difficulté. 

Les ambiances sont excellentes et c'est toujours un vrai plaisir de jouer les fufus sans perpétrer aucun meurtres.

En attendant *Dishonored 2* (raaaah viiiite) !

----------


## doshu

> Je joue en ce moment à *E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy* et je dois dire que je le trouve assez naze.[...] *des sensations de tir pas bien folichonnes*


Fake. Ou bien on a pas joué au même jeu.

----------


## Skeard

> Je joue en ce moment à *E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy* et je dois dire que je le trouve assez naze. Des niveaux grands mais vides sans réelle logique, des sensations de tir pas bien folichonnes, une interface pénible et surtout une écriture absolument désastreuse. (J'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi mauvais en JV. Jamais.) 
> 
> Ca va s'améliorer une fois les 2-3 premières heures passées, ou bien pas? (auquel cas il finira aux orties)


C'est typiquement le genre de jeu que tu adores ou que tu détestes. A priori tu es dans le second camps.
Le gameplay s'améliore pas mal une fois un peu levelé/avec quelques recherches effectuées, mais le scenar devient encore plus nawak et le level design reste dans la même lignée.

----------


## Sylvine

Mon frère m'a offert Keep talking and nobody explode, et du coup on teste rapidement comme ça.

A un moment je dois aller faire une course, donc je lui dis que j’arrête là parce qu'en plus j'aimerais bien chier avant (passionnant, n'est-ce pas ?).
Et là il me dit "Ba vas-y, prend l'ordi pendant que t'es aux chiottes, on fait une partie de plus".

On s'est retrouvé à faire un remake de cette scène :

----------


## znokiss

Et tu t'es pas trop chié ?

----------


## Sylvine

Ba ça a pété.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je m'amuse bien à dégommer du zombie infernaux dans *Haunted: Hell's Reach*, qui peut (avec un chouilla d'imagination) se comparer à un Killing Floor à la 3ème personne, avec un gameplay bien réactif et brutal avec en prime les commentaires de notre perso rigolos de débilité, après un joli combo effectué.

Je n'ai touché qu'au solo pour le moment, mais je pense qu'à plusieurs ça doit être bien fun, surtout dans les modes de difficulté élevés (forcément, en étant seul on est la cible de tout le monde à la fois, et on se fait rapidement prendre en étau si on fait pas gaffe).

Les différents niveaux sont plutôt jolis et avec une bonne verticalité. Dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas davantage d'ailleurs (8 maps en tout, je crois bien).

Donc plutôt une bonne surprise, ce Haunted: Hell's Reach.

À côté de ça, je continue péniblement *Alan Wake*, ce cher héro asthmatique au dernier degré, qui me les casse bien profond quand même durant les phases de combats (je suis au dernier chapitre). Mais je persévère, juste pour l'ambiance générale toujours aussi bonne et parce que j'ai pas envie d'ajouter un post dans le topic des jeux laissés tombés...

----------


## Goji

J'ai commencé *Shadow Of Mordor*, j'aime bien, il est juste dommage que les uruks repopent car dans ce genre de jeu j'aime bien vider les cartes.
De plus, finalement, l'approche fufu devient bien moins marrante (et pertinente).
Mis à part ça c'est pile le genre de jeu qu'il me faut pour me vider la tronche en soirée, par petites sessions, grâce aux objectifs et petits challenges disséminés un peu partout.
Enfin ça tourne comme une balle tout à fond et l'ambiance est là.

----------


## Sylvine

> il est juste dommage que les uruks repopent car dans ce genre de jeu j'aime bien vider les cartes.


Rendre une zone de jeu inutile juste pour satisfaire des désirs primaires, bof.




> De plus, finalement, l'approche fufu devient bien moins marrante (et pertinente).


Je comprends pas l’intérêt qu'on peut trouver aux combats façon Batman.
Ça fait l'affaire en tant que pièce d'un ensemble, mais seul c'est juste un bête jeu de rythme qui consiste principalement à appuyer sur la touche "contre" quand un ennemi devient rouge.

Même si l'infiltration est assez basique, au moins tu fais un peu marcher ton cerveau.

----------


## schouffy

C'est le mix des deux qui est sympa, histoire de varier.
Mais c'est plus réussi dans Batman que dans SoM ou l'infiltration est assez dure (nulle) à cause de cette grimpette maladroite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu recommences de suite un perso, tu te mets 10 en agilité et 8 en intelligence, tu choisis "armes légères", "discours" et "pickpocket" et tu roules sur le jeu. Et tu te fais une femme pour offrir ton boule au plus offrant.
> Et plus jamais je ne veux entre parler en mal du meilleur jeu au monde


Bon je me tâte à faire ça, car pour l'instant c'est pas bien intéressant avec mon perso "2 coups de pompe à bout portant dans la tête et la goule est tjs là".
Pour l'instant je suis pas vraiment conquis, l'univers est cool (mais bon je connais j'ai déjà fait FN3 et NV) et j'ai fait une ou deux quêtes sympa, mais y'a plein d'incohérences dans les dialogues et le gameplay est assez horrible. Puis le tour par tour avec 10 goules dans les environs qui bougent chacun d'une case et toi qui attends devant ton écran c'est intolérable. Mais bon j'ai jamais pu blairer le tour par tour donc je suis pas objectif.
J'adore les moments "WTF" des jeux à stats, où tu fous 2 chevrotines à une distance de 1 sur un streum, la première rate et la deuxième rate critique et *détruit ton arme*. lolz.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais c'est plus réussi dans Batman que dans SoM ou l'infiltration est assez dure (nulle) à cause de cette grimpette maladroite.


J'allais faire mon Cacao et dire que j'ai pas eu de soucis particulier, mais j'ai été pris d'un doute donc je suis allé chercher ce que j'avais pensé à l'époque, et effectivement je peste contre la maniabilité de chie et pas qu'un peu et du coup j'ai quelques vagues souvenirs pas très plaisants qui me sont revenus.
Comme quoi la mémoire, ben c'est pas ça.

Mais bon, entre un gameplay sans intérêt mais agréable et un plus profond mais pénible, j'avoue que mon cœur balance.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'adore les moments "WTF" des jeux à stats, où tu fous 2 chevrotines à une distance de 1 sur un streum, la première rate et la deuxième rate critique et *détruit ton arme*. lolz.


C'est dingue ça ne m'arrive jamais à moi ce genre de trucs, même avec une stat de chance à 2. Tu l'as moddé?

Ouais les combats (et l'interface), c'est clairement pas le fort des premiers Fallout, heureusement tu peux en esquiver une bonne partie grâce à la discussion (d'où la forte valeur en INT/discours si jamais tu te refais un perso). D'ailleurs, au moment de choisir les aptitudes, pense à prendre "Talent", c'est quasi indispensable. "Compétence" aussi, si vraiment tu veux passer en easy mode, sinon "la brute", pour un peu plus de sang, est bien sympa bien qu'uniquement visuel.




> mais y'a plein d'incohérences dans les dialogues


Là par contre je te suis pas, je trouve au contraire que le premier Fallout est une perle d'écriture et de cohérence. T'aurais quelques exemples?

Et sinon, n'hésite pas à passer sur le forum du jeu, y a pas souvent du monde mais on répond avec plaisir aux questions des noobs  ::P: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...yjama-vault-13

----------


## schouffy

J'ai mis Fallout Fixt c'est tout. J'aurais pas dû ?

Pour les dialogues, les incohérences dont je parle, c'est que j'ai des lignes de dialogue demandant des infos sur des trucs dont j'ai pas encore entendu parler (des endroits, des factions, des "leaders locaux"), ce genre de choses. C'est pas énorme mais ça me sort du jeu.
Je veux pas me retaper le début (y'a un truc que j'aime bien dans les RPG, c'est de faire un premier run "comme les dév voulaient qu'on joue à priori", puis faire ensuite un ou deux runs où je craque. Donc je vais finir celui là (avec sans doute emphase sur la quête principale), puis j'irai sûrement sur le forum du jeu poser qques questions car y'a plein de trucs que je comprends ergonomiquement (genre, une mission, on me demande de planter un bug pour enregistrer une conversation, mais j'ai tjs pas compris comment faire). Et oui j'ai lu (survolé) la doc.
Aussi la gestion des compagnons est très... minimaliste :x

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai mis Fallout Fixt c'est tout. J'aurais pas dû ?


Si t'as bien fait, c'est LE patch à appliquer. Pour les sujets de conversation, je me trompe peut-être ma dernière partie remonte à longtemps, mais il me semble que si tu peux questionner une personne sur un endroit, c'est que tu en as préalablement entendu parler. Pour les factions et les leaders, je trouve ça plutôt normal que les gens t'en parlent, ça doit avoir une grande importance dans leur vie. Et pour le mouchard, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il s'activera tout seul

 quand tu iras parler à Guizmo (si tu parles bien de ça), 

Spoiler Alert! 


faut juste choisir les bonnes lignes de dialogues

.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est le mix des deux qui est sympa, histoire de varier.
> Mais c'est plus réussi dans Batman que dans SoM ou l'infiltration est assez dure (nulle) à cause de cette grimpette maladroite.
> .


Je n'ai pas eu de soucis particulier  ::trollface:: 
Comparativement, Batman ce sont quelques zones bien définies et restreintes, et t'es loin d'avoir autant de points d'accorches,  là où l'infiltration se pratique sur toute la map dans SoM (même si y'a des coins plus pertinents pour l'activité), c'est plus délicat à gérer.
Mais sinon, vraiment, pas de gros soucis de maniabilité, mais j'ai été formé à l'école AC, alors quand t'apprends à ne plus faire monter par erreur  les caisses à ton perso, tu peux pratiquer n'importe quel jeu avec de la grimpette  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Si t'as bien fait, c'est LE patch à appliquer. Pour les sujets de conversation, je me trompe peut-être ma dernière partie remonte à longtemps, mais il me semble que si tu peux questionner une personne sur un endroit, c'est que tu en as préalablement entendu parler. Pour les factions et les leaders, je trouve ça plutôt normal que les gens t'en parlent, ça doit avoir une grande importance dans leur vie. Et pour le mouchard, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il s'activera tout seul
> 
>  quand tu iras parler à Guizmo (si tu parles bien de ça), 
> 
> ...


Oui je parle bien de ça  :;):  J'ai fini par faire comme ça (sans faire exprès), mais moi je voulais vraiment planquer le micro dans la pièce comme c'est également possible apparemment. Et impossible de savoir comment faire, j'ai essayé de le planquer dans l'armoire qui traine à côté, par terre,... rien n'a fonctionne.
Pour les dialogues, pas de problème pour que les gens m'en parlent, mais je trouve bizarre d'avoir une ligne de dialogue "Alors, c'est qui ces khans en fin de compte ?" alors que mon perso a jamais entendu parler des khans avant. J'ai peut-être pas été assez attentif, mais ça arrive souvent qd même donc bizarre.

----------


## Ginfizz

J'ai 3 jeux sur le feu en ce moment :

*Assassin's Creed 2*, que j'adore, vivant en Italie (et jouant donc en italien), amateur de culture et d'architecture historique, c'est un régal pour moi, rien que le codex m'éclate ^^. Je connaissais finalement peu la série (j'avais juste fait un peu du tout premier épisode et j'ai récemment fini Black Flag) et je trouve qu'ici elle est à l'aise dans ce qu'elle fait de mieux : le tourisme spatio-temporel.

Je l'ai mis en pause après l'arrivée à Venise.

*Wasteland 2 DC* : celui-ci aussi m'éclate bien, l'ambiance jdr old-chool fonctionne bien, l'écriture est bonne, et l'évolution de la team est très plaisante à effectuer avec le système d'attribution de compétences et talents.

Lui je l'ai mis en pause après l'arrivée en Californie.

Je ne sais pas trop sur lequel repartir, je ferais "pouf-pouf" pour décider ^^.

Et sinon je viens de commencer* Life is strange* avec ma fille, qui me botte bien pour son gameplay (un jeu d'aventure "fluide" et vivant) et sa narration intimiste.

Au final 3 excellentes pioches !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Là je m'amuse bien à dégommer du zombie infernaux dans *Haunted: Hell's Reach*, qui peut (avec un chouilla d'imagination) se comparer à un Killing Floor à la 3ème personne, avec un gameplay bien réactif et brutal avec en prime les commentaires de notre perso rigolos de débilité, après un joli combo effectué.
> 
> Je n'ai touché qu'au solo pour le moment, mais je pense qu'à plusieurs ça doit être bien fun, surtout dans les modes de difficulté élevés (forcément, en étant seul on est la cible de tout le monde à la fois, et on se fait rapidement prendre en étau si on fait pas gaffe).
> 
> Les différents niveaux sont plutôt jolis et avec une bonne verticalité. Dommage qu'il n'y en ait pas davantage d'ailleurs (8 maps en tout, je crois bien).
> 
> Donc plutôt une bonne surprise, ce Haunted: Hell's Reach.


Il me semble que les serveurs sont déserts depuis des années mais si tu trouves des intéressés pour tâter le multi, ajoute-moi à la liste  :;):

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> *Assassin's Creed 2*, que j'adore, vivant en Italie (et jouant donc en italien), amateur de culture et d'architecture historique, c'est un régal pour moi, rien que le codex m'éclate ^^. Je connaissais finalement peu la série (j'avais juste fait un peu du tout premier épisode et j'ai récemment fini Black Flag) et je trouve qu'ici elle est à l'aise dans ce qu'elle fait de mieux : le tourisme spatio-temporel.
> 
> Je l'ai mis en pause après l'arrivée à Venise.


*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood* est plutôt réussi aussi sur les points qui semblent t'attirer, surtout si tu connais Rome un minimum. Même si l’échelle est évidement bien altérée, c'est un réel plaisir d'y traîner ses savates d'assassin.

----------


## Ginfizz

Oui je pense qu'il y a de bonnes chances pour que j’enchaîne par la suite sur les autres épisodes de la «trilogie Ezio», vu que j'apprécie son histoire et ses rencontres avec les personnages historiques, et puis comme tu dis, Rome  ::love:: 

En fait le seul truc qui me laisse de marbre dans le jeu est la partie contemporaine, totalement dispensable à mon avis.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

C'est le cas sur la totalité de la série. Heureusement, elle se torche vite.

Concernant Brotherhood, je dirais que son seul vrai défaut c'est l'overdose de points stratégiques à "restaurer" (magasins, entrées de passages secret etc etc...) il y en a une tétra-chiée.

Sinon, c'est de la bonne !

----------


## ShotMaster

J'essaye de me finir la campagne de StarCraft 2 : Heart of the Swarm. J'ai beaucoup joué à SC2 en multi, je joue Zerg donc ça devrait être pour moi. J'avais déjà tenté à la sortie mais j'avais laché l'affaire pour aller sur le multi, là avant la sortie de l'extension Protoss, je me dis que je vais quand même la finir...

Mais putain qu'est ce que c'est chiant. Les missions elles-mêmes vont de moyen à chiant comme la mort (que le con qui a eu l'idée des mini-missions d'évolutions se dénonce). Mais le pire c'est que c'est PUTAIN DE BAVARD SA RACE. Putain y'a des dialogues interminables partout, des cinématiques chiantes partout, et tu passes plus de temps à rien faire qu'à jouer, bordel de chie.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais la campagne zerg faut l'oublier au plus vite. Aucune difficulté avec une Kerrigan en mode SuperWoman, des zergs qui parlent ( ::huh:: ), vivemment Mardi !  ::P:

----------


## Sunomis

Là ? Je joue à *Renowned Explorers : International Society*, et je prends mon pied.

En l'installant, je me disais "Allez Sunomis, un petit jeu casu tout mignon pour te détendre après le taf...". Tu parles d'un jeu casu! Sa mignoncité n'est qu'une apparence qui cache un jeu bien impitoyable. J'ai commencé par perdre dès la première mission facile, et je n'arrive toujours pas à passer la deuxième. Je prends mon pied je vous dis, et j'y retourne dès ce soir...

----------


## Seymos

> Là ? Je joue à *Renowned Explorers : International Society*, et je prends mon pied.
> 
> En l'installant, je me disais "Allez Sunomis, un petit jeu casu tout mignon pour te détendre après le taf...". Tu parles d'un jeu casu! Sa mignoncité n'est qu'une apparence qui cache un jeu bien impitoyable. J'ai commencé par perdre dès la première mission facile, et je n'arrive toujours pas à passer la deuxième. Je prends mon pied je vous dis, et j'y retourne dès ce soir...


J'y ais passé deux ou trois semaines non stop avant d'enfin arriver à finir le jeu, mais sans être premier au classement. Là faudrait que je retente avec le contenu additionnel.

Mais ouais, il est addictif jusqu'à la nausée. et surtout propre.

----------


## Sunomis

Oh mais je compte bien y passer encore quelques semaines moi aussi. Si (de mon propre avis), je suis un joueur plutôt nul, je suis également très borné quand il s'agit de laver mon honneur. Et aussi un peu addict  ::):

----------


## Brienne

Elite Dangerous.

J'ai plongé dans le Powerplay, qui concerne la guerre entre factions de joueurs. Bon, c'est du camionnage de documents.
Mais j'ai d'autres trucs à faire, comme emmerder les cargos :]

----------


## M.Rick75

*Grim Fandango Remastered*
Je me demande si j'apprécie pas encore plus, la musique jazzy, les références aux films noirs, que quand j'y avais joué à l'époque.

Remastered c'est quand même un bien grand mot vu que, techniquement, seul les modèles 3D voient leur résolution affinée... mais il y a ces petits trucs de conforts comme la maniement à la souris, le fait de pouvoir changer de langues à la volée. Finalement je rejoue en VF (très bonne pour ceux qui n'y auraient jamais joué), la nostalgie l'emporte. C'est un peu con car ça aurait été l'occasion de découvrir les voix originales et de découvrir des blagues qui n'ont pas réussi, ou pas entièrement, à passer le barrage de la traduction (je viens de voir ça avec le portier qui garde le cellier chez Maximino et le quiproquo sur "Take you down" "emmener en bas/foutre une peignée" qui est bel et bien transcrit en français mais marche beaucoup mieux en VO).

Et les commentaires, ça reste toujours du domaine de l’anecdote, mais je les trouve vraiment bien (en comparaison, avec ceux de Deponia The complete journey que j'ai commencé également et qui sont chiiiiiiiiiiantissimes). C'est aussi une petite plongée sur la création d'un jeu dans la fin des années 90, les contraintes techniques. Vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai enfin pu jouer au sulfureux *Hatred*, et là j'ai environ 2h30 dans les pattes.

J'ai bien aimé: -C'est beau visuellement, avec des décors qui fourmillent de détails et de jolies effets de lumière. 
                    -La destruction des décors, un vrai plus pour bien s'éclater et donner l'impression qu'on sème le chaos partout. 
                    -Scénario de film Z certes, mais au moins on s'emmerde pas avec des dialogues et on fonce dans le lard.
                    -Les armes toutes efficaces, pas de "petit flingue" de départ qu'on met aux oubliettes ensuite.
                    -On est libre de faire ce que l'on veut dans quel ordre on veut.
                    -Ça défoule bien, il faut l'admettre.

J'ai pas aimé:  -Le manque de lisibilité dans les décors et le fait que notre perso se coince souvent dans des petits éléments de décor, vite énervant quand on veut battre en retraite.
                    -Le manque de clarté sonore pour les recharges d'armes: combien de fois j'ai cru mon fusil à pompe chargé alors que ce n'était pas le cas. Et la touche "r" pour recharger donne l'impression de marcher 1 fois sur 2.
                    -Injouable au pad du fait que l'on ne peut pas regarder au loin facilement (et viser proprement).
                    -Système pour regagner de la vie qui peut être très crispant (il faut achever un pnj pour regagner de la vie) dans le feu de l'action.
                    -Le respawn cheaté des ennemis, qui apparaissent dans un zone fraîchement "nettoyée".
                    -L'optimisation graphique qui part parfois méchamment en sucette.

Ça reste un jeu amusant mais j'aurais vraiment apprécié un jeu plus pêcho sur ses combats et avec un maniabilité mieux finie. À voir pour la suite du jeu si ça s'améliore ou pas.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Legend of Grimrock 2
*
Je suis pas super convaincu par les combats en temps réel. Pour le reste, c'est sympa et très prenant.

----------


## Seymos

*Endless Space*, 5 ans après tout le monde.

J'aime bien, c'est simple mais assez riche. J'ai roulé sur tout le monde lors de ma première partie avec le méchant United Empire. J'ai augmenté la difficulté et je suis passé aux Pilgrims.

Le syndrome "1 tour de plus" fonctionne pas mal, ça fait 2 nuits que je me couche à 1 heure du matin...

----------


## Pifou

A la faveur d'un pack Steam, je me suis penché sur *Red Faction*.
J'ai pris le pack surtout pour Armageddon et Guerilla (TPS), et contre toute attente, je m'éclate comme un petit fou sur le premier de la série. Finalement, j'aime assez les FPS old-school, je les trouve globalement plus dynamique que les modernes avec leur tétrachié de commentaires et cinématiques. No-brain, run, run, run, shoot, yabon.  ::):

----------


## Nicetios

Le premier Red Faction est très bien, j'en ai de très bon souvenirs. 
ça s'est gâté par la suite  ::(:

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of Xulima:*Une fois passé le premier prince, le jeu semble s'ouvrir pas mal et, par là même, devient un peu plus simple vu que l'on peut "picorer" les groupes d"ennemis pour monter tranquillement son équipe. Reste néanmoins des bestioles, euh, ultra impossible à battre genre le gardien du bois se trouvant dans le premier temple qui étrenne ses 4500 points de vie et qui te trucide un gars d'un seul coup. Je passe mon tour comme un pleutre.  ::siffle::

----------


## Sylvine

> ça s'est gâté par la suite


Trop pas, Guerilla est excellent.

----------


## jeanviens

Bon je me suis vraiment lancé dans ma partie de system shock 2, jeu que je découvre pour la première fois.

Eh bien, quelle ambiance  ::mellow:: , le jeu a beau être vieux et (pas trop) moche, le sound design (les audio logs notamment), la montée en puissance du sentiment que la situation dégénère petit à petit (et pas d'un seul coup) est vraiment incroyable !

Premiers petits bémols : le saut, qui est vraiment casse-bonbons et les situations d'urgence ou tu dois changer d'armes sans pouvoir faire pause (vu que l'inventaire ne pause pas le jeu) qui sont parfois reloues.

Ah oui et le jeu est vraiment difficile, je joue en easy mais je ne me ballade clairement pas !

----------


## jlm76

> Bon je me suis vraiment lancé dans ma partie de system shock 2, jeu que je découvre pour la première fois.


L'heureux homme  :Emo: 
Je t'envie !

Pour la difficulté, ne néglige pas les bons coups de clef à molette dans la tronche : les munitions sont illimités  :;): 

Glory to the many !

----------


## Rakanishu

Oh oui chanceux *_* Je l'ai refait il n'y a pas longtemps, et avec les mods il fait vieillot mais est plus que regardable. J'avais fait quelques screens sur le topic des screenshots à l'époque :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/63...t=#post8862204

D'ailleurs, ce que j'en avais pensé, avec mon regard de joueur "adulte" (je l'avais fait très jeune la première fois)
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/82...=1#post8910124

Je me souviens avoir trouvé le début du jeu particulièrement difficile (alors que les ennemis les plus coriaces ne sont pas encore là), mais avec un vrai sentiment d'évolution de son perso. Les ennemis sont plus forts mais on trouve d'autres moyens d'en venir à bout et les situations stressantes se gèrent plus facilement (qu'on soit clair, le jeu ne se transforme pas en ballade de santé pour autant). 

Je fais vieux con quand j'y repense mais je me dis que des jeux comme ça, réussissant aussi bien narrativement que niveau gameplay (qui est d'une profondeur inégalée de nos jours - je parle pas de l'époque, avec Deus Ex et tout on en avait encore des jeux de ce genre), on en a plus  ::(:

----------


## doshu

*System Shock 2* a été ma meilleure expérience vidéo-ludique en ce qui concerne l'immersion et le sentiment d'oppression - c'est certainement pour cela qu'il reste gravé dans ma mémoire, habituellement en forme de fromage à trous  ::P: .

Le _gameplay_ est effectivement un peu rude et brut de décoffrage pour un joueur de 2015, mais, comme souligné plus haut, le travail sonore est admirable encore aujourd'hui.

*System Shock 2*, meilleur FPS/RPG/Aventure _ever_.

----------


## jeanviens

Ben ce furent vraiment les avis dithyrambiques des canards qui m'ont poussé à acheter puis essayer ce jeu.

Et bien que je ne sois pas encore très loin dans l'aventure, et que la difficulté du jeu me rendra peut-être fou, ce jeu se hisse déjà loin au-dessus de pas mal de jeux actuels, c'est clair. Le plus dur, c'est vraiment d'ingurgiter les nombreuses données dès le début du jeu, mais une fois que c'est fait, ça roule.
Bon, ceci dit, je joue en easy, c'est ma première partie, je veux vraiment découvrir le jeu et ses subtilités avant de passer à une difficulté supérieure.

@jlm76 : Et oui j'utilise beaucoup ma clé à molette. Je joue un marine qui a aussi de bonnes compétences de piratage.
Les ennemis les plus dur actuellement, ce sont les gros robots de surveillance (jaune). Super chiants à tuer ceux-là !

@doshu : oui les audio-logs et le déroulement de l'histoire qu'ils racontent sont vraiment passionnants à écouter, et l'ambiance sonore dans le vaisseau est géniale.

@Rakanishu : ce qui est passionnant, c'est qu'à chaque borne d'amélioration, se pose cette question : bon qu'est ce que je monte en priorité ? parce que tu as toujours 2 ou 3 (voire plus) choix pertinents suivants ton perso, mais t'as pas assez de cyber-modules pour toutes les faires. Ca te force à construire un personnage cohérent, c'est assez génial.

----------


## ShotMaster

Suite à l'abandon de la campagne de SC2 HotS, je me lance dans Warhammer 40k : Dawn of War 2 que j'avais depuis longtemps et que j'avais jamais pris le temps de lancer.

La deuxième mission est plus sympa à jouer que les 20 premières de SC2 réunies...

----------


## alucard le mordant

Pour *System Shock 2* vous allez dire que je fais une fixette mais j'ai été rebuté par le système de sauvegarde (qui annule en un sens la difficulté du jeu et incite à abuser du quick save/quick load).
Dommage parce que niveau ambiance et maniabilité ça avait l'air solide.

J'ai peur que ce mécanisme me gâche durablement beaucoup de grand jeux de l'époque.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Mad Max*

Dernier chapitre, 70% de complétude, je peux le dire sans me tromper, c'est le meilleur Assassin's Creed depuis Shadow of Mordor.

C'est pas ouf ouf non plus, mais pour qui aime la bagnole et les espaces jaunes, ça le fait suffisamment pour s'amuser une quinzaine d'heures.

----------


## Nono

*Dawn of War 2*, en mode touriste parce que dès qu'il faut cliquer sur deux escouades différentes, je suis mauvais.

Le solo est agréable, c'est juste qu'au bout de quelques minutes, le jeu me ruine ma carte son (y compris quand je retourne sur Windows).

----------


## Zerger

> Pour *System Shock 2* vous allez dire que je fais une fixette mais j'ai été rebuté par le système de sauvegarde (qui annule en un sens la difficulté du jeu et incite à abuser du quick save/quick load).
> Dommage parce que niveau ambiance et maniabilité ça avait l'air solide.
> 
> J'ai peur que ce mécanisme me gâche durablement beaucoup de grand jeux de l'époque.


Malheureusement, c'est pas juste les vieux jeux, tu en trouves encore sur des trucs récents.
Mais faut reconnaitre que SS2 est quand meme méchamment difficile, repartir toujours du meme checkpoint, ca aurait pu etre vite relou

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Dawn of War 2*, en mode touriste parce que dès qu'il faut cliquer sur deux escouades différentes, je suis mauvais.
> 
> Le solo est agréable, c'est juste qu'au bout de quelques minutes, le jeu me ruine ma carte son (y compris quand je retourne sur Windows).


T'as essayé de dégager une option à la con, genre l'accélération sonore dans DirectX ou au niveau de la carte son. Ou le "niveau" de qualité, j'sais plus
J'avais déjà eu des soucis sur certains jeux, en bidouillant un poil ça fonctionnait. Et le son était identique, pas moins bon. Mais fallait passer par la config du pc et pas du jeu...

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais faut reconnaitre que SS2 est quand meme méchamment difficile, repartir toujours du meme checkpoint, ca aurait pu etre vite relou


Parce que la difficulté était justement calibrée par rapport aux sauvegardes rapides.

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, généralement, pour les problèmes de son, il fallait diminuer l'accélération sonore dans Windows. Où se trouve cette option sur les Windows récents, ça, je ne sais pas...

----------


## Aza

Demain sort *Starcraft II : Legacy of the Void*, le jeu sera un stand alone donc pas besoin d'avoir les 2 premiers pour pouvoir jouer à celui - ci. plus d'infos ici 

Et pour feter la sortie du jeu on organise un tournoi entre Canards ce WE, les débutants sont les bienvenus ! Plus d'infos ici

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Parce que la difficulté était justement calibrée par rapport aux sauvegardes rapides.


Oui il faut reconnaitre une cohérence dans le game-design.
Mais du coup le jeu devient surtout une sorte de succession de problèmes d'optimisation (au fond le jeu avec quick save/quick load a quelque chose de similaire au Tool-assisted speedrun).


Sinon je me suis lancé dans _The Testament of Sherlock Holmes_ et c'est franchement pas mal.
Niveau ambiance c'est très classique mais le scénario réserve quelques surprises (

Spoiler Alert! 


dont une scène formidable dans une prison où l'on incarne Watson et où on se fait mener en bateau par Sherlock Holmes

).
La maniabilité à la manette ne fonctionne pas si mal que ça et les énigmes sont souvent bien vues bien que partant un peu dans tous les sens (avec des mini-jeux plus ou moins inspirés et des scènes curieuses, dont une où l'on incarne le chien de Sherlock).

Je n'ai sans doute pas l'air hyper enthousiaste parce que le jeu reste très classique mais j'y prends beaucoup de plaisir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, généralement, pour les problèmes de son, il fallait diminuer l'accélération sonore dans Windows. Où se trouve cette option sur les Windows récents, ça, je ne sais pas...


Soit Dxdiag, soit au niveau des paramètres de la carte, me souvient plus...
En regardant Dx -mais sur l'ordi de boulot - je ne vois rien à cocher/décocher, mais c'est peut être parce que le matos est pourri. Ou alors c'est un truc qui était présent dans les vieux DX mais n'existe plus aujourd'hui...
Sinon en zieutant vite fait google certains ont résolus le problème en modifiant la fréquence d'échantillonnage dans les paramètres de la carte son (sans doute en abaissant la valeur). C'est peut être ce que j'avais fait à l'époque , à tester...

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui il faut reconnaitre une cohérence dans le game-design.
> Mais du coup le jeu devient surtout une sorte de succession de problèmes d'optimisation (au fond le jeu avec quick save/quick load a quelque chose de similaire au Tool-assisted speedrun).
> 
> 
> Sinon je me suis lancé dans _The Testament of Sherlock Holmes_ et c'est franchement pas mal.
> Niveau ambiance c'est très classique mais le scénario réserve quelques surprises (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Je l'avais terminé à 100% il était vraiment pas mal par contre c'est vrai que la scène avec le chien est un peu pathétique surtout qu'on peut supposer que le jeu s'adresse plutôt à un public adulte (au passage tu aurais pu mettre une balise spoiler histoire de laisser la surprise).

----------


## hisvin

Microsoft a (vait?)supprimé l'accélération matérielle du son sauf si tu court-circuites le biniou en utilisant Openal.

----------


## Timesquirrel

HS sauvegarde SS2 

Sur SS2, sans vouloir te vexer, je trouve que tu es un peu de mauvaise foi Alucard.(je précise que j'ai terminé SS2 5 fois, je le connais bien)

Rien n'empêche de ne pas savescummer en sauvant à chaque début de niveau ou après la réussite d'un objectif.  Surtout qu'en facile, le jeu est rapidement une balade de santé si on a l'habitude des survival et qu'on min max correctement son perso. (Vu qu'on croule rapidement sous les comp)
Le jeu permet d'ailleurs de se la jouer "roguelite" en utilisant les nanoreconstructeurs en cas de mort à la place de recharger une sauvegarde. 

C'est pas de la faute du jeu si tu n'as aucune volonté quant à la fixation de contraintes personelles.  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Je vois bien que tu essayes de lancer un débat petit malin !

On ne tombera pas dans le piège !

----------


## alucard le mordant

> *Le jeu permet d'ailleurs de se la jouer "roguelite" en utilisant les nanoreconstructeurs en cas de mort à la place de recharger une sauvegarde.* 
> 
> C'est pas de la faute du jeu si tu n'as aucune volonté quant à la fixation de contraintes personelles.


Au delà du débat moult fois rengagé, tu penses que pour un premier run il est possible de réussir le jeu sans sauvegarder (juste avec les nanoreconstructeurs et en sauvegardant à la fin de sa session de jeu) ?
Je veux dire cela vous semble une façon de jouer viable (disons en mode easy) ?

----------


## Timesquirrel

Sylvine: Je confesse mais il avait pas à remettre ça sur le tapis. Pour ss 2, je ne lache rien, c'est une de mes vaches sacrées  ^^

Alucard: La n'est pas la question. Est t'il possible de finir un roguelite du premier coup ? la réponse est non sauf en étant très très bon. 

Loosing is fun ^^

Quand on connait le jeu, un run sans sauvegarde est tout à fait possible.
Mourir est d'ailleur souvent utilisé comme technique pour gagner du temps dans les speedrun.

Mais rien ne t'empêche de te créer des checkpoint ou de limiter le nombre  de sauvegardes sur la partie, qui peut le plus, peut le moins.

Les dev nous laissent le choix, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ce serait forcément une erreur de game design. Je sais que tu as été habitué à être tenu par la main par le systeme des premiers resident evil qui rationnent les sauvegardes mais je n'y vois pas forcément une plus-value. 

Sur les re que j'ai fait, j'avais toujours tranquillos un ou deux rubans en réserve en optimisant mes sessions. Vu que le rechargement est gratos, ça ne change pas grand chose, limite je recharge et optimise plus sur ce type de jeu de peur d'être trop juste niveau munitions et soins pour pouvoir le  finir et tout ça pour le terminer l'inventaire plein à craquer...

Bon pour revenir sur le sujet, je joue pour l'instant à Factorio. http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...%C3%A0-l-usine Avant, je jouais à plein de trucs en même temps mais Factorio est un trou noir absorbant toutes mes heures de jeu, c'est hautement addictif ^^  

Ah et je savescum sans complexe, l'intéret du jeu ne se trouvant pas dans le "tower defense"

Si vous n'êtes pas dérangé par des graphismes en 2D basique et la création de chaine de production, ce jeu est une pure merveille qui mettra votre sens de l'organisation et de l'optimisation à rude épreuve.

----------


## Zerger

> Je conseillerai plutôt de faire des sauvegardes à chaque objectif accompli,  c'est moins punitif et on évite d'abuser des sauvegardes. C'est ce que j'essaie de faire  dans pas mal de jeu (sauf misery, faut pas déconner ^^)


C'est ce que je me force a faire la plupart du temps, mais plus tu avances dans un jeu, plus tu es tente de F6-F7 avant des passages compliques, qui sont de plus en plus presents au fur et a mesure de notre progression bien sur  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

J'avais envie d'un titre reposant, tout en proposant un peu de survie, et je suis servi avec *Far Sky*. 

Ici on incarne un certain Nathan, qui après avoir eu un accident de sous-marin, doit se débrouiller pour survivre dans les fonds marins avant d'aller collecter différentes pièces éparses de son épave pour tenter de le remettre en état de marche et finalement remonter à la surface.

Très bonne surprise pour ma part, malgré un phase de tuto très brève mais qui a le mérite d'expliquer seulement le nécessaire, et pour le reste on se débrouille sur le tas, ce qui renforce ce sentiment d'urgence pour rester en vie. Assez rapidement (disons en 2h de jeu), le bouffe ne devient plus un problème et on peut commencer réellement à se fabriquer du matos pour descendre plus profond et plus longtemps. Les phases d'exploration sont d'ailleurs le gros plaisir du jeu, et plus d'une fois je me suis arrêté un moment pour admirer le faune marine mener sa petite vie. 
Détail agréable, les requins et autre gros poissons n'agressent le joueur seulement si ce dernier saigne ou a tué un animal marin à proximité d'eux. Ou alors durant la nuit, où ils deviennent bien plus agressifs.

Le système de craft est simple à comprendre et même si on fait rapidement le tour de ses possibilités, il a le mérite d'être clair et intuitif (contrairement à bien d'autres jeux du type...)

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai voulu terminer des jeux commencés puis abandonnés assez vite de ma bibliothèque.
Du coup j'ai relancé ce week end *Alan Wake*. J'en étais au chapitre 3, apparemment le milieu du jeu.
La reprise en main a été un peu surprenante... J'avais arrêté parce que j'étais sur un passage qui me bloquait. Je l'ai fait en sprint, c'est passé crème.
Finalement je me suis rendu compte que parfois courir à travers la difficulté était le plus simple et le plus efficace.
Bon, j'ai failli manger ma manette 2 ou 3 fois parce que vraiment, la maniabilité c'est pas ça... Entre Alan qui éclaire le ciel alors que 2 secondes avant il visait bien en face, son asthme circonstantiel (oui parce que bon, courir 10 mètres et être essoufflé pendant une phase et se permettre un semin marathon celle d'après, ...) et l'âge du moteur que l'on remarque (le personnage qui tressaute assez souvent ...).

J'aime bien l'idée de base où Alan va perdre régulièrement ses armes et du nous remettre dans le stress (relatif) d'être à nouveau à poil dans l'adversité.
En vrai c'est dommage qu'ils fassent ça un peu trop souvent et parfois partiellement sans prévenir. La bonne surprise quand on cherche le fusil à pompe et qu'en fait non, on l'a plus. Mais le flingue, oui  :tired: .

Je pense être vers la fin, je dis "je pense" parce que j'ai cru 2 ou 3 fois avoir atteind le final. Je commence un peu à en avoir marre, d'autant que ça ne se renouvelle pas trop niveau bestiaire ou objets hantés.
Le scénar est quand même plutôt sympa, ça me fait rester un peu motivé pour avancer...

----------


## Timesquirrel

> C'est ce que je me force a faire la plupart du temps, mais plus tu avances dans un jeu, plus tu es tente de F6-F7 avant des passages compliques, qui sont de plus en plus presents au fur et a mesure de notre progression bien sur


Et c'est pas plus mal, il est préférable de faire cela que d'abandonner le jeu par lassitude ou manque de temps  :;):  Tant qu'on s'amuse, ou est le mal ?
Par exemple,j'ai abusé du F6/F7 sur la fin d'half life 1, cela n'a pas entaché mon plaisir de jeu ^^ A jagged alliance 2 et cop/ misery, je joue en difficulté maximale mais en savescummant comme un porc et j'y trouve mon plaisir  ::):   Et au risque de passer pour un hérétique, j'aurai souhaité avoir des sauvegardes manuelles à dark soul 1 à la Sen's fortress qui était franchement chiante.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais rien ne t'empêche de te créer des checkpoint ou de limiter le nombre  de sauvegardes sur la partie, qui peut le plus, peut le moins.


Un début de piste, parce qu'encore une fois ce débat à eu lieu trop de fois :

----------


## Timesquirrel

Il a l'air sympa ce jeu, il est sorti sur pc ? Mais c'est un jeu procédural, ce n'est pas la même dynamique. Bon bref, changeons de sujet ^^

----------


## Shapa

Bien sur il est sorti sur PC, et sur Vita et sur Ps4 et je crois sur Wii U. Vraiment un bon petit jeu qui coûte pas cher (ne m'écoutez pas je suis fan de son programmeur Dan Marshall  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais c'est un jeu procédural, ce n'est pas la même dynamique.


Pour moi le principe est le même, un jeu doit "forcer" le joueur à s'amuser, pas lui balancer le gameplay en kit dans la gueule et espérer qu'il trouve une façon de le faire.

Sinon oui c'est sorti sur PC (peut-être même uniquement, je suis pas sûr).

----------


## Gero

Bon, j'ai encore du *Dark Souls* en cours, NG+ avec mon 5ème perso. Putain ce jeu je pourrais y jouer tout le temps c cho. Et je me disais que vais maxer les succès, mais en fait non, je vais start à côté une n-ième run sur *Dark Souls II* aussi.
Sinon j'ai start *Twilight Princess* , 9 ans après l'avoir retourné dans tout les sens sur Wii. Wait NEUF ANS ? feel fucking old  ::(:  Mais pleins de souvenirs ressurgissent, je pense que c'est mon Zelda favori, ça me fait mal de voir Skyward Sword avoir pris cette direction tellement l'ambiance de TP est largement meilleure.
Je joue que à ça en ce moment car je suis à l'étranger et j'ai pas mon gros PC, je dois toujours finir Witcher 3 et MGSV:GZ avant d'attaquer MGSV en rentrant...
Sinon je viens de refinir encore *NFS:Underground 2*, est c'était cool. Le nouveau NFS à l'air bon, mais l'absence de boite manuelle me rebute. De toutes façon la version PC es pas encore là.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Pour moi le principe est le même, un jeu doit "forcer" le joueur à s'amuser, pas lui balancer le gameplay en kit dans la gueule et espérer qu'il trouve une façon de le faire.


Toi, tu dois détester minecraft et les city builder   ::P:

----------


## alucard le mordant

Toujours *Earthbound* que je vais sans doute terminer (je dois en être à la moitié) mais que je relance avec de moins en moins d'entrain.
L'ambiance reste formidable, on est dans un univers que l'on dirait sorti de l'esprit d'un enfant. On visite des petites villes banales mais les éléments du quotidien y sont transformés en créatures surnaturelles. Parfois l'ambiance dérape et devient temporairement horrifique.

Sauf que le rythme du jeu est vraiment en dents de scie, que le jeu force à passer des heures à grinder (alors que les combats sont à la fois très fréquents et sans grand intérêt) et que le chemin à suivre est souvent un peu cryptique (certaines actions déclenchent des événements qui n'ont rien à voir et ne se situent pas au même endroit, genre il faut avoir chercher à entrer dans un magasin dans une ville pour que les travaux dans le désert d'à côté se terminent).

Pendant, disons, les dix premières heures de jeu je pensais tenir un de mes jRPG préférés (à côté de Chrono Trigger et des deux premiers Paper Mario). 
Là l'originalité du jeu (ouplutôt de l'univers, le gameplay reste hyper basique) ne suffit plus à me faire oublier ses défauts. Je me dis que le jeu est tout simplement trop long et aurait gagné à faire court.

----------


## Sylvine

> Toi, tu dois détester minecraft et les city builder


Minecraft oui, les city builder ont en revanche souvent des modes de jeu à objectif.

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, j'ai du mal à rester motivé avec des jeux bac-à-sable, je finis vite par me lasser et faire n'importe quoi avant de quitter

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Faulaoute Quatre*

Tout simplement un Skyrim post-apo, en tout cas c'est ma première impression après une heure et demie de jeu.

Graphiquement inégal, ça oscille entre le très joli et le disgracieux. L'ensemble reste tout de même sympathique, mais pas transcendant. 

Les animations sont rigides et les personnages se déplacent de façon très mécanique et raide. 

L'interface est abominable, malgré un effort pour rendre le tout immersif. 

Par contre, ce jeu est une invitation à l'exploration dans un univers cohérent et fun. Et c'est tout ce que je lui demandais, n'étant pas non plus un ultra fanboy de la license.

L'ambiance sonore est je trouve très réussie et les musiques sympas et mieux intégrées que dans Skyrim.

Au final, j'ai pour le moment une bonne impression générale, une vraie envie de m'y mettre et d'y passer de nombreuses heures, et espère qu'il va être aussi suivi par les modeurs que Skyrim pour améliorer le visuel et l'interface.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Pareil, j'ai du mal à rester motivé avec des jeux bac-à-sable, je finis vite par me lasser et faire n'importe quoi avant de quitter


Je vous rejoins même si j'adorerai aimer Minecraft (qui a quand même des qualités de ouf).

----------


## Vaatho

Minecraft est quand même un bac à sable avec un but : tuer l'Enderdragon 

Spoiler Alert! 


et construire la plus grosse maison-teub artisanale du monde.



Certaines maps custom sont pas mal du tout aussi et demandent parfois un objectif véritable (certaines sont des putains d'énigmes où faut limite connaître le jeu sur le bout des doigts). Ça fait un moment que j'y ai joué, mais je retiens de très bons souvenirs des maps Super Hostile, notamment.  ::):

----------


## alucard le mordant

Oui mais est-ce qu'il y a une sauvegarde manuelle et est-ce qu'on peut finir le jeu sans ? ::ninja:: 

Sinon rien à voir mais je me suis lancé dans _Persona 4 : Dancing all night_.
Le mode story propose de jolis séquences en dessin animés (il faut aimer le kitsh de l'univers mais bon...si on a acheté le jeu c'est qu'on assume un minimum) mais surtout de trèèèès longues séquences de dialogues sans intérêt. J'ai craqué avant même de jouer le premier morceau (après ce qui semblait un bon quart d'heure de lecture de dialogues merdiques).
Heureusement on peut jouer au jeu sans se préoccuper de l'histoire et c'est tout de suite plus chouette. On retrouve la pop acidulée de Persona et les mécaniques de jeu ont l'air solides (rien de très original pour l'amateur de jeux de rythme mais ça fonctionne très bien).

----------


## azruqh

> Les animations sont rigides et les personnages se déplacent de façon très mécanique et raide.


La 'patte' Bethesda.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Sinon j'ai start *Twilight Princess* , 9 ans après l'avoir retourné dans tout les sens sur Wii. Wait NEUF ANS ? feel fucking old  Mais pleins de souvenirs ressurgissent, je pense que c'est mon Zelda favori)


La version HD (ou un remaster quelconque) pourrait être annoncée ce soir lors du Nintendo Direct du jour. Ca peut t’intéresser.  :;): 
Pour moi, ce sera peut-être l'occasion de le terminer enfin. C'est l'unique Zelda auquel j'ai joué dont je n'ai pas vu le bout tellement je m'emmerde arrivé au 2/3 du jeu. Cela dit, j'ai jamais joué à *Skyward Sword* dont je lis régulièrement beaucoup de "bien".  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Ah non, j'ai jamais eu la patience de terminer les épisodes DS non plus.  ::zzz::

----------


## Ananas

Après avoir lu les retours des canards dans le topic du jeu, je me suis poussé à continuer encore un peu *E.Y.E* que j'avais failli lâcher après les deux premiers niveaux pour tout un tas de raisons.

Bien m'en a pris de continuer, plus j'avance plus je l'apprécie. Je parlerais pas de coup de coeur pour le niveau Noctis Labyrinthus, mais je dois dire qu'il m'a beaucoup plu et qu'étonnament, en le parcourant il y a eu un je ne sais quoi qui m'a fait penser à l'Undead Burg de Dark Souls. Peut-être le placement hasardeux des monstres super costauds, l'escalier en colimacon interminable au milieu du niveau, le pic de difficulté par rapport aux précédents niveaux, ...

Bon par contre l'écriture est toujours aussi naze.

----------


## Haelnak

Bah, pour un jeu que tu as probablement payé une poignée de brouzoufs, ce n'est pas bien grave.

----------


## Momock

> Toujours *Earthbound* que je vais sans doute terminer (je dois en être à la moitié) mais que je relance avec de moins en moins d'entrain.
> L'ambiance reste formidable, on est dans un univers que l'on dirait sorti de l'esprit d'un enfant. On visite des petites villes banales mais les éléments du quotidien y sont transformés en créatures surnaturelles. Parfois l'ambiance dérape et devient temporairement horrifique.
> 
> Sauf que le rythme du jeu est vraiment en dents de scie, que le jeu force à passer des heures à grinder (alors que les combats sont à la fois très fréquents et sans grand intérêt) et que le chemin à suivre est souvent un peu cryptique (certaines actions déclenchent des événements qui n'ont rien à voir et ne se situent pas au même endroit, genre il faut avoir chercher à entrer dans un magasin dans une ville pour que les travaux dans le désert d'à côté se terminent).
> 
> Pendant, disons, les dix premières heures de jeu je pensais tenir un de mes jRPG préférés (à côté de Chrono Trigger et des deux premiers Paper Mario). 
> Là l'originalité du jeu (ouplutôt de l'univers, le gameplay reste hyper basique) ne suffit plus à me faire oublier ses défauts. Je me dis que le jeu est tout simplement trop long et aurait gagné à faire court.


Pas besoin de grinder dans Earthbound, à part à la touuute fin, où les combats sont impossibles sinon (mais là perso, j'ai juste fait un doigt au jeu et j'y suis allé à coups de save-states. C'était juste une mauvais quart-d'heure -littéralement- à passer) Et le jeu n'aurait pas gagner à être plus court, non. Il est nickel comme il est. Une bonne grosse aventure des familles, comme on en fait plus (là, c'est peut-être mon côté "plein le cul des JRPGs sans contenu et des machins procéduraux de pauvres" qui parle). C'est l'un des seuls JRPG que j'ai terminé d'une seule traite, sans lassitude.

D'ailleurs en parlant de grosse aventure que j'ai fini d'une traite, là je suis sur *Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky SC* (la suite directe de l'excellent premier chapitre, donc), et j'aime toujours autant. Ça reprend directement de là où la première partie se termine, comme si c'était le même jeu. On peut reprendre sa sauvegarde, qui fait que le jeu se souvient des quêtes secondaires qu'on a faites ou non quand on reparle avec les PNJs en revisitant leurs villes, c'est cool. Et puis on retrouve les persos au niveau auquel ils étaient. Faut refaire son stock de quartz par contre, le jeu sortant l'excuse du nouveau modèle d'orbment qui n'est pas rétrocompatible (mais qui donne accès à de nouveaux sorts) Et pour les skills... en levellant on redébloque celles qu'on a déjà, mais avec un "2" derrière ou un "True" devant, MDR! C'est pas la révolution, c'est vraiment que le jeu a été coupé en deux, à la façon de Digital Devil Saga.

Y'a quand-même une petite nouveauté pour les combats: les attaques combinées, qui rajoutent une petite couche de complexité en plus dans le vol de tours avec bonus. Sinon, les PNJs sont toujours aussi charmants, bavards et drôles, les quêtes encore plus variées et (j'ose le mot) originales que dans la première partie, et puis c'est toujours bourré de détails sympas partout, tout le temps. J'adore. On a vraiment l'impression de faire partie de ce monde et que tout le monde évolue en même temps que nous (c'était déjà le gros point fort de la première partie). Et puis le jeu est grind-proof, ce qui fait quand-même plaisir.

----------


## parpaingue

Toujours *Resident Evil 6* en ccop avec un pote. Aujourd'hui on a torché la campagne de Jake et Sherry (en dernier après Chris & bro' puis Leon et "le cul ambulant". Mais quelle catastrophe industrielle ce jeu  ::): 
On est tout le temps là "Mais laisse nous jouer le jeu!", stop les cinématiques, les QTE pourris, les lignes droites scriptées de chiotte. Mais bon, j'ai trouvé cette troisième campagne assez sympathique niveau scénar/persos. Pourquoi ? Parce que tout le jeu est un immense nanar action/horreur, rempli de clichés ridicules et de situations improbables (les catacombes lignes droites de l'impossible avec Leon je me marre encore  :^_^: ) et cette troisième campagne est à peu près la seule qui s'assume dans ce sens. Alors que dans les autres qui se prenaient au sérieux j'enchainais les facepalm, là je suis passé au stade supérieur ou simplement je me marrais devant l'écran tellement c'était nanardesque. On a du streum increvable du début à la fin, des vannes insensées, du fan service (c'est moi qui jouais Sherry à moitié à poil huhu), de l'amûûûr. Ça aurait presque pu être sympa si le gameplay/"game design" (guillemets tellement il est mauvais/inexistant) n'avait pas été toujours aussi pourri, mention spéciales aux relous sur motoneige et aux portes "générateurs de monstres infinis".

Bref, plus qu'Ada en solo à faire et la purge sera finie.

A côté de ça, je joue (enfin) à *Dragon's Crown* et c'est du bonheur, ça sent la grosse drogue dure. Envie de faire (presque) tous les persos mais c'est long, donc je joue le fighter pour l'instant, j'aime bien son style.

----------


## leeoneil

Personne ne joue à Legacy of the Void ?
J'espérais avoir quelques retours...
C'est fallout 4 qui monopolise toutes les attentions ?

----------


## banditbandit

Il semblerait, c'est les mêmes qui te diront bientôt Fallout 4 c'est trop de la M*... !  ::trollface::

----------


## poulpator

> Personne ne joue à Legacy of the Void ?
> J'espérais avoir quelques retours...
> C'est fallout 4 qui monopolise toutes les attentions ?


Faut aller dans le sous-forum sc2 pour les retours (plutôt enthousiastes).

----------


## Zerger

> Personne ne joue à Legacy of the Void ?
> J'espérais avoir quelques retours...


Si si si, on a même un topic LotV dans la rubrique Starcraft, c'est juste qu'on préfère jouer que papoter  :;): 

Bon, j'en suis seulement à la moitié de la campagne solo mais pour l'instant, c'est une très bonne surprise. On est loin de l’infâme campagne de HotS et il y a plus d'intrigue en 4-5 missions de LotV que dans les deux campagnes WoL et HotS réunis, avec pas mal de rebondissements inattendus. Les missions sont sympas et suffisamment difficiles (attention, la première mission avec la deathball A-Move est un troll de Blizzard  ::P: , le reste est loin d'être aussi simple) et surtout, on a pas de super-héros qui peuvent les finir à eux seuls. L'univers Protoss est franchement bien retranscrit même si il faut aimer les discours longs, pompeux et pleins de bonne sagesse (les protoss quoi) et le jeu contient pas mals de cinématiques sympas  ::o:  On a toujours le systeme d'évolution réversible pour les unités et le vaisseau-mère, ce qui permet d'expérimenter pas mal de tactiques impossible dans le jeu classique en multi....et le tout sans mission d'évolution  ::trollface:: 

Pour les autres modes, je n'ai pas encore testé le mode Archon ni les tournois quotidiens, mais ceux-ci semblent faire l'unanimité. J'ai essayé vite fait le mode Coop avec Frypolar, c'est une sorte de Warcraft III à deux ou l'on doit remplir un objectif commun avec un Héros qui va être bourré de pouvoirs en montant en niveau et une base à construire pour soutenir ce dernier. Et c'est plutôt pas mal, la difficulté est bien présente et le rythme impose aux joueurs de se secouer et se sortir les doigts du cul pour réussir la mission. 

Et du coup, ca tombe à pic. Si vous êtes interessés, que vous voulez toucher un peu à Starcraft, on organise un petit tournoi découverte ce weekend pour tâter un peu Legacy of the Void (clique pour plus d'info) en multi. Même pas besoin de posséder le jeu, il vous suffit de télécharger la version "Découverte" qui est gratuite et de grouper avec un canard qui possède LotV pour débloquer pratiquement tout le contenu. Il y a moyen de faire un peu d'Archon ou de Coop pour ceux qui souhaitent
Cliquer sur cette jolie image pour plus d'infos  ::lol::

----------


## majacks

hum cette proposition et interessante

----------


## poulpator

> L'univers Protoss est franchement bien retranscrit même si il faut aimer les discours longs, pompeux et pleins de bonne sagesse (les protoss quoi) et le jeu est plutôt *avare* en cinématique sympa


Voir l'inverse  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Faut que j'arrete d'utiliser des mots  :tired:

----------


## leeoneil

> Si si si, on a même un topic LotV dans la rubrique Starcraft, c'est juste qu'on préfère jouer que papoter 
> 
> Bon, j'en suis seulement à la moitié de la campagne solo mais pour l'instant, c'est une très bonne surprise. [...]


Merci pour le retour, ça donne envie de s'y plonger !

Je ne connaissais même pas l'existence du sous forum, je ne fais qu'effleurer la surface de canardPC visiblement...  ::P:

----------


## Sunseille

Shovel Knight
J'ai craqué hier et je m'amuse actuellement comme un petit fou. L'OST, la raison qui m'a pousser à l'acheter, est vraiment exceptionnelle, alors si tu es un canard qui aime le chiptune, fonce !  :;):

----------


## alucard le mordant

> *Pas besoin de grinder dans Earthbound, à part à la touuute fin, où les combats sont impossibles sinon (mais là perso, j'ai juste fait un doigt au jeu et j'y suis allé à coups de save-states.* C'était juste une mauvais quart-d'heure -littéralement- à passer) Et le jeu n'aurait pas gagner à être plus court, non. Il est nickel comme il est. Une bonne grosse aventure des familles, comme on en fait plus (là, c'est peut-être mon côté "plein le cul des JRPGs sans contenu et des machins procéduraux de pauvres" qui parle). C'est l'un des seuls JRPG que j'ai terminé d'une seule traite, sans lassitude.


J'exagère un peu sur le grind qui n'est pas nécessaire au milieu du jeu (par contre sur le tout début du jeu, notamment avant d'avoir récupéré ses compagnons, le jeu demande vraiment de passer beaaaaucoup de temps à faire de l'XP). 
Plus généralement le jeu est vraiment pénible pour soigner ses persos (genre en forçant à faire un tour à l’hôtel ET à l’hôpital pour ranimer les persos assommés voir juste pour soigner certains états).

Les donjons sont souvent biiiien longs, les combats ne sont pas complètement aléatoires mais on ne peut presque pas les éviter (et sont un peu longuets), on se tape des états relouds rien qu'en marchant dans le désert...
Comparé à _Chrono Trigger_ (qui n'est sorti qu'un an après) le jeu souffre vraiment de problèmes de _pacing_ et de répétitivité du gameplay.

Il a ses qualités hein...mais il faut partie de ces jeux super intéressants et marquants malgré de gros défauts (que j'oublierai sans doute plus vite que les qualités du jeu).

----------


## Ginfizz

Après avoir fini il y a quelques années le 1er Mass Effect, je viens de me lancer dans le second opus, sur PC ce coup-ci.

Ça commence bien : je choppe le jeu sur Origin, je l'installe, bug de lancement à cause de PhysXmachin... recherche sur le net (les topics sur l'argument datent de 2010/2012, ... ), résout le problème, relance le jeu... qui part sur une histoire prédéfinie : si on veut pouvoir choisir l'histoire du héros et qu'on a pas de sauvegarde il faut un DLC, encore payant aujourd'hui (y a pas de petits profits chez EA), qui implique de s'enregistrer sur le server de Bioware (après s'être déjà inscrit sur celui d'Origin pour acheter le jeu). Ok, je veux mon histoire perso, je m'inscrit, je lâche mes 4 euros, j'installe les DLC, je redémarre. Bug bloquant à cause d'un .dll foireux... Recherche sur le net (les topics sur l'argument datent toujours de 2010/2012, ... ), résout le problème (qui implique de renommer 2 fichiers, va savoir pourquoi), relance le jeu, et m'aperçoit que maintenant à chaque lancement il y a un message d'erreur et qu'il faut manuellement se reconnecter à "Cerberus network", (le truc qui gère les DLC)... Quelle jolie finition.

Il y a des boîtes qui n'ont honte de rien.

----------


## Sylvine

> je lâche mes 4 euros


En même temps tu cherches un peu.

----------


## Ckao

*The Secret World*

J'ai profité de la promo d'Halloween pour chopper le jeu à une quinzaine d'euros, j'en suis pour le moment à une cinquantaine d'heures que je n'ai pas vu passer.
C'est donc un MMORPG dans une ambiance Delta Green (Lovecraft contemporain) où les sociétés secrètes ont quasiment pignon sur rue et où l'on se bat contre une invasion de zombies, des profonds, d'autres organisation secrètes et des abominations non euclidiennes.

Déjà pour un MMORPG la progression du personnages est très originale. On ne gagne pas vraiment de niveaux, quand la barre d'xp progresse suffisamment on gagne des points servant à acheter des compétences (on ne peut équiper que 7 compétences actives et 7 passives à la fois) dans différentes armes qui représentent différentes spés (cac, heal, magie, dps...).
Sachant que l'xp monte assez vite, que les quêtes sont souvent répétables et que à terme on peut débloquer TOUTES les compétences d'armes sur un même perso ça laisse un choix de build énorme. Un même perso peut en changeant son stuff jouer heal ou tank en un clic (on peut sauvegarder ses builds avec leur stuff). Pas de niveaux donc pas de changement de stats avec l'xp, tout se fait avec le stuff.

Les combats sont assez dynamiques, je joue un cac et contrairement à d'autres MMO je ne peut pas combattre avec la souris dans une main et un verre dans l'autre: faut le clavier en plus pour se déplacer. 
L'ambiance générale est très réussie: très sombre, des décors très réalistes post-invasion zombie (je suis encore en Nouvelle-Angleterre), des quêtes très travaillées pour la plupart (qui pour beaucoup feront bosser votre cervelle plus que votre skill), des clins d'oeil à l'oeuvre d'Henri Paul Lovecraft, X-Files ou Da Vinci Code, des rapports de mission souvent marrants (je joue Illuminati)...
On ne peut avoir qu'une quête "principale" et 3 secondaires à la fois, au début ça me gênais un peu mais en fait c'est un gros plus pour l'ambiance. On doit  donc se concentrer sur quelques objectifs au lieu d'avoir 20 quêtes actives dont 18 qu'on aura même pas lu. Il y-a aussi un scénario fil-rouge qui ajoute un côté "jeu solo" (d'ailleurs il comporte des instances solo).
J'ai parfois groupé avec d'autres joueurs mais je dois avouer que pour le moment je joue dans mon coin, les principales difficultés rencontrées étant d'ailleurs dans ces instances solo. Pas encore fait d'instances mais je vais pouvoir m'y mettre.

L'aspect technique du jeu est ok: joli en high, des sons d'ambiance immersifs, bonne ergonomie, pas un seul crash/bug en 50 heures et une VF correcte.

En bref un MMORPG original, des quêtes excellentes et immersives et un contenu/profondeur de jeu qui me semble énorme. A l'heure des MMORPG free to play sans relief (

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf pour les boobs

) il démontre que pour le prix d'un jeu budget on peut proposer tout autre chose aux joueurs. Un gros coup de coeur.

----------


## Ginfizz

> En même temps tu cherches un peu.


C-a-d ?

En fait je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait passer l'idée, mais ce que je trouve dommage c'est de voir un jeu à gros budget (et sans doute de bonne qualité) refourgué de cette façon. Un peu comme une Rolex offerte dans du papier-journal crade en guise de papier cadeau.

C'est pas dramatique en soi mais ça me donne une idée assez négative de EA, du point de vue de leurs économies de bouts de chandelle et du manque de suivi de leurs produits.

----------


## Sylvine

Payer 4€ pour ça, comme tu le dis c'est de la sodomie violente, et se prendre ça volontairement c'est pas seulement du masochisme, c'est donner la confirmation aux éditeurs que c'est OK de proposer ça.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Perso, j'ai préféré refaire ME1 en entier que de donner le moindre centime de plus. La politique de dlc de EA est une honte, particulièrement un des  dlc de me2 contenant une partie importante du jeu qui rendait le début de m3 incompréhensible. Du coup, je boycotte les jeux ea sauf éditions ultimate en promo ::(:  (Au fait, plutot que les 4 euro, y'aurait pas moyen de trouver des sauvegardes sur le net ?)

----------


## Ginfizz

Mouai, ce n'est pas ce qui me choque le plus, dans le sens où personne ne m'a obligé à l'acheter (et si vraiment je voulais économiser ET avoir mon histoire perso, on trouve des saves qui permettent cela). Bref, je ne me plains pas pour un achat fait en connaissance de cause. Par contre les bugs grossiers, connus et non corrigés, pour un produit vendu depuis plus 5 ans directement par son éditeur, je trouve ça... heuh, irrespectueux et peu pro, pour être poli.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après avoir fini il y a quelques années le 1er Mass Effect, je viens de me lancer dans le second opus, sur PC ce coup-ci.
> 
> Ça commence bien : je choppe le jeu sur Origin, je l'installe, bug de lancement à cause de PhysXmachin... recherche sur le net (les topics sur l'argument datent de 2010/2012, ... ), résout le problème, relance le jeu... qui part sur une histoire prédéfinie : si on veut pouvoir choisir l'histoire du héros et qu'on a pas de sauvegarde il faut un DLC, encore payant aujourd'hui (y a pas de petits profits chez EA), qui implique de s'enregistrer sur le server de Bioware (après s'être déjà inscrit sur celui d'Origin pour acheter le jeu). Ok, je veux mon histoire perso, je m'inscrit, je lâche mes 4 euros, j'installe les DLC, je redémarre. Bug bloquant à cause d'un .dll foireux... Recherche sur le net (les topics sur l'argument datent toujours de 2010/2012, ... ), résout le problème (qui implique de renommer 2 fichiers, va savoir pourquoi), relance le jeu, et m'aperçoit que maintenant à chaque lancement il y a un message d'erreur et qu'il faut manuellement se reconnecter à "Cerberus network", (le truc qui gère les DLC)... Quelle jolie finition.
> 
> Il y a des boîtes qui n'ont honte de rien.


Alors que ça pouvait se trouver gratuitement.
Et même pas question de piratage, y'a tellement de gens qui foutent leur saves en ligne pour les jeux de ce genre (ME, DAO, Witcher) avec scénario "à suivre" que t'aurais sans doute trouvé ton bonheur ou à peu près dans le tas des centaines ou milliers d'histoires.

----------


## Dicsaw

*Fallout 4*. 18h de jeu et c'est de la patate.

Depuis que j'ai fini Last Light à sa sortie je rêvais d'un Metro 2035 open world, je crois que jusqu'à sa sortie je trouverai pas un meilleur palliatif que F4.

C'est Fallout 3 en bien. Les combats déchirent, les intérieurs sont bien construits, les villes ne ressemblent pas à des assets coller n'importe comment (le dc de F3 putain, j'en fais encore des cauchemars), y'a de la verticalité avec des ennemis sur les toits, l'immersion est énorme, y'a bien 20 ans d'écart entre les gunfights de F3 et ceux de F4, le mode construction/gestion qui pouvait paraitre gadget dans les trailers est intéressant, le monde est gigantesque... 

Y'a bien des couilles à droite à gauche, des bugs encore présents, de la fainéantise de la part des dev' (les holsters non présents ? Le mode hardcore qui n'existe plus ?), l'écriture de la quête principale qui a l'air de faire tiépi face à celle de NV, mais globalement c'est propre. C'est super joli (le rendu des effets météo est juste  :Bave: ) et plutôt stable (un seul crash en 18h contre 20 sur NV et 234 sur Skyrim).

Le SDK n'est pas encore dispo qu'il commence à y avoir des mods qui rendent l’expérience encore plus plaisante. J'imagine même pas plus tard.

Bref je suis content, c'est le premier jeu Bethesda que j'arrive à aimer "out of the box", sans avoir à y coller 130 mods pour apprécier le gameplay (et encore, même avec les mods Skyrim était assez soporifique).

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé MGS 5.
Je crois qu'ils se sont lancé de faire le pire début de jeu possible, et c'est plutôt réussi.

Un prologue long, chiant, et surtout complétement inutile.
J'ai rien appris (le vrai tuto démarre après et va visiblement s'étaler sur longtemps, mais ça me gène pas vu la complexité du jeu), j'ai rien compris et encore une fois c'est même pas divertissant. Y'a un flottement très pénible dans le rythme, les mecs ont tous l'air d'avoir pris du lexomil, c'est leeeeent.
A ça s'ajoute la gestion des contrôles catastrophiques au clavier/souris, pourtant j'avais fini Ground Zero, je devrais être préparé mais ça m'a encore surpris.
Là où ça a empiré c'est la disparition pure et simple des modes de difficulté, tout ce que j'ai pu faire pour m'imposer du challenge c'est gicler le tir réflexe (un ralentit quand on se fait repérer) et les marqueurs.
Sauf qu'évidemment le jeu est pas réellement pensé pour s'en passer, ça rend le début encore plus laborieux.
Petite surprise, le jeu intègre de la collecte de saloperies comme... comme dans tous les jeux récents, trop cool. Me faire ramasser des fleurs sur le champ de bataille, vous êtes sérieux ?

Dernier point, le scénario et l'univers du jeu qui mélange tout et n'importe quoi. On a beau être prévenus (c'est pas comme si je découvrais MGS, j'ai même fini le premier et joué un peu au second), ça fait un choc. A un moment on est dans un jeu plutôt réaliste, la seconde d'après on est dans un truc grand guignolesque à la FEAR, Kojima est en roue libre, tout va bien.
Surtout qu'il faut attendre quelque chose comme 2 heures de jeu pour enfin connaitre l'intrigue, en gros y'a une super organisation de méchants façon James Bond, ils nous ont botté le cul une fois mais on va se venger.

Bref si on a survécu à cette tempête de caca, on sent qu'il y a du potentiel quand enfin on peut réellement jouer, avec un gameplay très fluide dans lequel on passe rapidement d'infiltration à action, pas de surprise vu que j'avais joué à Ground Zero.
Sauf que dès la fin de la première vraie mission (que j'avais déjà vu quasiment en entier, alors que j'avais fait exprès de pas trop regarder de vidéos du jeu avant d'y toucher, mais bon, c'est pas de la faute du jeu), nouvelle couche de caca. Petite cutscene avec des supers soldats zombies qui se téléportent, et le jeu qui me met à 3 mètres d'un mur invisible. En gros je suis dans un canyon, devant moi un pont avec les zombies de l'autre coté, et derrière moi, ba un chemin. Logiquement j'essaye de suivre le chemin, parce que sinon je fonce sur les zombies. Ba non, on me prévient que je sors de la zone de la mission et que je vais perdre. Ok.
S’ensuit une fuite inintéressante en cheval avec des zombies qui se téléportent autour de moi.

J'espère que le jeu va pas prendre un malin plaisir à remettre régulièrement une couche de caca juste quand on commençait à s'amuser.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'espère que le jeu va pas prendre un malin plaisir à remettre régulièrement une couche de caca juste quand on commençait à s'amuser.


C'est pas la définition du JV moderne ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Un prologue long, chiant, et surtout complétement inutile.
> J'ai rien appris (le vrai tuto démarre après et va visiblement s'étaler sur longtemps, mais ça me gène pas vu la complexité du jeu), j'ai rien compris et encore une fois c'est même pas divertissant. Y'a un flottement très pénible dans le rythme, les mecs ont tous l'air d'avoir pris du lexomil, c'est leeeeent.


Alors vu que j'ai découvert et fait la série quasiment en entier juste avant la sortie de MGS 5 j'ai pas trouvé le prologue chiant, mais si on n'a aucune idée de ce qui se passe et de qui est qui j'imagine en effet que ça doit être simplement long. 

Mais pour le mélange réalisme/fantastique/campiness à la James Bond...
Ben c'est le créneau de la série depuis ses débuts. Il faut aimer et surtout s'y habituer (J'avoue que dans MGS2 j'ai apprécié cette ambiance qu'à partir du moment où le gameplay m'a suffisamment plu pour que je rentre dans l'histoire parce qu'avant non seulement je comprenais rien mais c'était en plus un peu ridicule) mais c'est vachement sympa une fois qu'on est plus complètement largué par l'histoire, et à terme il y a des passages particulièrement mémorables. De toute façon si vraiment ça te donne des boutons cet épisode est le plus aéré de la série au niveau de la narration qui se repose largement plus sur des petites missions et cassettes optionnelles que sur les cutscenes qui se font désormais rares.

Sur mes 55H de jeu en étant arrivé à quelque chose comme la mission 13-14 j'ai peut-être eu un peu plus de 1H de cutscenes, (Dont au moins 40 minutes lors du prologue) tout le reste c'était du gameplay avec quelques cassettes à écouter de temps en temps. De ce coté-ci il n'y a pas de problèmes, que tu décide de faire la campagne principale en ligne droite ou que tu fasse plein de missions secondaires, la quasi-totalité de ton temps de jeu sera du gameplay.




> Sauf qu'évidemment le jeu est pas réellement pensé pour s'en passer, ça rend le début encore plus laborieux.


Jouer sans mode réflexe et sans les marqueurs directement à l'écran c'est ce que j'ai fait dès le début et ça du me gêner une fois en tout et pour tout donc globalement le jeu est parfaitement conçu pour ça. (L'Idroid s'ouvre assez rapidement pour que ce soit pas laborieux si on check de temps en temps les marqueurs d'objectifs mais de toute façon les dits s'objectifs sont généralement indiqués par des descriptions ou des photos qui permettent de se repérer au visuel)

Après le début est de toute façon très difficile, surtout si on veut absolument éviter de se faire repérer, mais ça c'est le cas avec ou sans mode réflexe que je considère comme une manière d'activer le mode de difficulté facile. Au bout de la deuxième mission j'avais oublié jusqu'à son existence et le jeu n'en était que plus intéressant, surtout qu'il te pousse à assumer tes erreurs et à ne pas céder au classique "je recharge ma quicksave jusqu'à ce que je réussisse à faire une mission parfaite" en rendant les situations dans lesquelles on a été repéré au moins aussi intéressantes que la partie infiltration.




> Petite surprise, le jeu intègre de la collecte de saloperies comme... comme dans tous les jeux récents, trop cool. Me faire ramasser des fleurs sur le champ de bataille, vous êtes sérieux ?


Alors ça m'a choqué aussi quand j'ai découvert que cet aspect était présent mais:

Tu n'a quasiment jamais besoin de le faire même pour être confortable au niveau des fléchettes tranquillisantes qui sont fabriquées avec ces plantes et contrairement à The Witcher 3 (par exemple) elles ne sont pas omniprésentes et tu n'as pas besoin de t'arrêter un instant pour les ramasser.Et si vraiment tu tiens à en avoir en réserve (Même si en pratique j'en ai presque jamais eu besoin) tu peux envoyer les soldats de la Mother Base le faire à ta place.




> Petite cutscene avec des supers soldats zombies qui se téléportent, et le jeu qui me met à 3 mètres d'un mur invisible. En gros je suis dans un canyon, devant moi un pont avec les zombies de l'autre coté, et derrière moi, ba un chemin. Logiquement j'essaye de suivre le chemin, parce que sinon je fonce sur les zombies. Ba non, on me prévient que je sors de la zone de la mission et que je vais perdre. Ok.
> S’ensuit une fuite inintéressante en cheval avec des zombies qui se téléportent autour de moi.


C'est une petite entorse au coté "non scripté" en fait, pour être quasiment sur que le joueur 

Spoiler Alert! 


sera introduit à ces ennemis dès la première mission, si tu fais atterrir ton hélicoptère au point désigné par défaut lors de la mission ils vont apparaître et comme la tempête est en cours tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de les affronter ou de te casser. (J'ai essayé de passer devant eux en me mettant sur le coté de mon cheval mais ça a pas suffi) Mais c'est possible d'éviter ça en annulant l'hélico pour en appeler un autre ailleurs et de toute façon le fait d'être repérés par les skulls n'a pas joué sur mon score si je me souviens bien.

 

Et puis être poursuivi par des ennemis qui ne sont pas invincibles mais dont tu sait qu'ils vont t'éclater ta tête de débutant si tu reste dans les parages c'était quand même bien cool.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> Jouer sans mode réflexe et sans les marqueurs directement à l'écran c'est ce que j'ai fait dès le début et ça du me gêner une fois en tout et pour tout donc globalement le jeu est parfaitement conçu pour ça. (L'Idroid s'ouvre assez rapidement pour que ce soit pas laborieux si on check de temps en temps les marqueurs d'objectifs mais de toute façon les dits s'objectifs sont généralement indiqués par des descriptions ou des photos qui permettent de se repérer au visuel)


Je me suis mal fait comprendre, je dis pas que tout le jeu est pas prévu pour (pour le moment j'ai juste noté que ça pouvait être assez pénible de devoir ouvrir la map toutes les 10 secondes pendant un long trajet, je voulais juste désactiver le marquage des ennemis mais y'a pas moyen de dissocier) mais que le début ne l'est pas, ce qui est assez gênant vu que c'est là que le moins besoin d'être gêné.
Je suis en train de lutter avec les contrôles et les menus et là le mec commence à me dire de me servir de fonctions que j'ai désactivé, sachant que c'est l'une des seules options de difficulté, c'est bof.

A noter que c'est malheureusement un défaut assez récurant, je me souviens par exemple du tuto du dernier Hitman qui était plus ou moins impossible à faire si on commençait directement en difficulté maxi.
Ça m’énerve un peu parce que ça donne l'impression que les options de difficulté sont torchées à la va-vite pour les quelques abrutis dans mon genre qui ont l'idée folle d'attendre qu'un jeu leur résiste un minimum, même pour leur première partie.

J'aimerais qu'un jour la sélection de la difficulté soit pas la 18ème roue du carrosse.




> Et puis être poursuivi par des ennemis qui ne sont pas invincibles mais dont tu sait qu'ils vont t'éclater ta tête de débutant si tu reste dans les parages c'était quand même bien cool.


Ba bof, c'est même pas tellement le fait que le jeu m'impose une fuite avec une course poursuite mais la façon dont c'est fait.
Au final j'ai pris le cheval et tracé ma route en soupirant pendant que les ninja zombies nazis se téléportaient autour de moi sans que je puisse faire grand chose, et sans que ça me gène plus que ça vu que le perso est assez résistant pour encaisser tout ce qu'ils me balançaient. Surtout que la séquence se fini en eau de boudin avec les mecs qui d'un coup se barrent.

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of Xulima:*Je viens de me taper le plafond de verre du moment. Pas assez puissant pour buter les monstres donc difficile d'avancer et donc de gagner de l'expérience. Boucle infinie (en partie vu que j'ai trouvé un petit coin pour grignoter de l'xp).

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> *The Secret World*
> 
> J'ai profité de la promo d'Halloween pour chopper le jeu à une quinzaine d'euros, j'en suis pour le moment à une cinquantaine d'heures que je n'ai pas vu passer.
> C'est donc un MMORPG dans une ambiance Delta Green (Lovecraft contemporain) où les sociétés secrètes ont quasiment pignon sur rue et où l'on se bat contre une invasion de zombies, des profonds, d'autres organisation secrètes et des abominations non euclidiennes.
> 
> Déjà pour un MMORPG la progression du personnages est très originale. On ne gagne pas vraiment de niveaux, quand la barre d'xp progresse suffisamment on gagne des points servant à acheter des compétences (on ne peut équiper que 7 compétences actives et 7 passives à la fois) dans différentes armes qui représentent différentes spés (cac, heal, magie, dps...).
> Sachant que l'xp monte assez vite, que les quêtes sont souvent répétables et que à terme on peut débloquer TOUTES les compétences d'armes sur un même perso ça laisse un choix de build énorme. Un même perso peut en changeant son stuff jouer heal ou tank en un clic (on peut sauvegarder ses builds avec leur stuff). Pas de niveaux donc pas de changement de stats avec l'xp, tout se fait avec le stuff.
> 
> Les combats sont assez dynamiques, je joue un cac et contrairement à d'autres MMO je ne peut pas combattre avec la souris dans une main et un verre dans l'autre: faut le clavier en plus pour se déplacer. 
> ...


Mais... mais c'est que ça me ferait presque envie !  ::O: 

Arrête ça tout de suite, sinon en plus de Fallout 4 je vais vraiment plus revenir dans la vrai vie de la réalité véritable.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'aimerais qu'un jour la sélection de la difficulté soit pas la 18ème roue du carrosse.


J'ajouterais qu'avec le système de base à gérer, d'extraction en hélico et tout, il y avait moyen de faire quelque chose de bien plus intéressant que le système à checkpoint à papy.

Ce qui aurait été tip-top cool c'est que quand tu te fasse flinguer, tu sois à terre mais pas mort. Là le jeu te transfert sur la base et tu dois lancer une opération de sauvetage rapidement avant que les russes ne transfèrent Snake (ou qui que ce soit, j'ai pas bien compris) dans leur place forte.
Si tu n'arrives pas à l'exfiltrer, ce n'est pas encore perdu, tu dois aller le libérer du camp où il est retenu prisonnier. Là où l’exfiltration du début était forcément une opération musclée, ici tu peux te la jouer infiltration comme une mission normale.
Tu peux réessayer de le libérer tant que tu as suffisamment de ressources pour lancer l'opération (des hommes et des hélicos quoi).
Si vraiment t'as plus rien (mais il faudrait limite mettre de la mauvaise volonté), ba c’est gameover.

Ça rendrait à la fois la partie gestion bien plus intéressante, vu que ça deviendrait ton filet de secours, et ça augmenterait considérablement la tension pendant les missions vu que tu pourrais potentiellement recommencer le jeu du début façon rogue-like (alors qu'en réalité ça aurait peu de chance d'arriver, mais la simple existence de ce risque suffirait), ou en tout cas perdre une partie de tes précieuses ressources.

D'ailleurs pendant que j'y suis à rêver tout haut, pour éviter l'éventuelle répétitivité de ces missions de sauvetage, ça pourrait être lié au coté multi asymétrique. En gros quand ton perso se fait capturer, il est transféré dans la prison d'un autre joueur.
Ça rendrait aussi cette partie du jeu bien plus prenante, parce que tant que t'aurais pas réussi à libérer Snake, tu aurais un autre joueur désigné comme ton nemesis avec des duels de longue haleine.  :Bave: 

Bref, je me fais du mal. (le plus rageant étant que toutes les pièces de ce gameplay sont déjà présente dans le jeu, il faudrait juste les assembler dans le bon ordre)




> Mais... mais c'est que ça me ferait presque envie ! 
> 
> Arrête ça tout de suite, sinon en plus de Fallout 4 je vais vraiment plus revenir dans la vrai vie de la réalité véritable.


Si tu veux je te donne un autre avis, ça aurait pu être bien mais le coté MMO gâche tout.
Le coté parc d'attraction qui flingue l'ambiance, les combats chiants, tout le coté griding...

----------


## Zerger

J'ai fait la connerie d'installer *Fallout 2*. Depuis, je ne joue plus qu'à ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'ai fait la connerie d'installer *Fallout 2*. Depuis, je ne joue plus qu'à ça


Tu n'avais pourtant pas galéré avec le 1 ?

----------


## Zerger

Jamais touché au premier.

J'avais essayer le 2 une première fois mais j'avais vite décroché à cause de l'interface. Là, j'ai voulu m'y remettre sérieusement, et je ne regrette pas  ::P:

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'ajouterais qu'avec le système de base à gérer, d'extraction en hélico et tout, il y avait moyen de faire quelque chose de bien plus intéressant que le système à checkpoint à papy.
> 
> Ce qui aurait été tip-top cool c'est que quand tu te fasse flinguer, tu sois à terre mais pas mort. Là le jeu te transfert sur la base et tu dois lancer une opération de sauvetage rapidement avant que les russes ne transfèrent Snake (ou qui que ce soit, j'ai pas bien compris) dans leur place forte.
> Si tu n'arrives pas à l'exfiltrer, ce n'est pas encore perdu, tu dois aller le libérer du camp où il est retenu prisonnier. Là où l’exfiltration du début était forcément une opération musclée, ici tu peux te la jouer infiltration comme une mission normale.
> Tu peux réessayer de le libérer tant que tu as suffisamment de ressources pour lancer l'opération (des hommes et des hélicos quoi).
> Si vraiment t'as plus rien (mais il faudrait limite mettre de la mauvaise volonté), ba c’est gameover.
> 
> Ça rendrait à la fois la partie gestion bien plus intéressante, vu que ça deviendrait ton filet de secours, et ça augmenterait considérablement la tension pendant les missions vu que tu pourrais potentiellement recommencer le jeu du début façon rogue-like (alors qu'en réalité ça aurait peu de chance d'arriver, mais la simple existence de ce risque suffirait), ou en tout cas perdre une partie de tes précieuses ressources.
> 
> ...


Bof y a aucun grinding dans TSW vu que y a pas de niveau.

----------


## Krystal-Fox

Je me refais tout plein de jeu indé en speed run, c'est chouette, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Ori and the blind forest, ...

----------


## Lilja

> Jamais touché au premier.
> 
> J'avais essayer le 2 une première fois mais j'avais vite décroché à cause de l'interface. Là, j'ai voulu m'y remettre sérieusement, et je ne regrette pas


T'as bien fait, c'est de la bombe et je pense que personne ne va me contredire  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai profité du WE Klei pour tester *Crypt of the NecroDancer.*

C'est vraiment de la bombe de balle, le principe est tellement évident, mais super bien géré, on se surprend a sautiller sur son fauteuil comme un con en rythme, le jeu n'est pas trop dur, ya vraiment un côté Roguelike (qui en général, me fait fuir un jeu mais là ca marche bien)

Du coup, je fais chauffer la carte bleue, pile au moment où je finis la Zone 1.

Arrivée en Zone 2: Catastrophe. La zik est naze, le jeu est devenu vraiment super moche (l'affreuse texture sur les blocs destructibles...), et surtout ca devient vraiment dur d'un seul coup quoi. On est largué dès le début, sans grosse arme, avec un mini boss super violent qui nous poursuit dès le début du niveau, il y a des changements de rythme dans la zik qu'il n'y avait pas dans la zone 1.

Bref, le jeu passe de "mignon et juste ce qu'il faut de difficulté" à "Tu vas pleurer du sang pour passer les deux premières salles du niveau 2 grand !!!!"

----------


## ercete

> J'ai profité du WE Klei pour tester *Crypt of the NecroDancer.*
> ... Arrivée en Zone 2: Catastrophe. La zik est naze, le jeu est devenu vraiment super moche (l'affreuse texture sur les blocs destructibles...), et surtout ca devient vraiment dur d'un seul coup quoi. On est largué dès le début, sans grosse arme, avec un mini boss super violent qui nous poursuit dès le début du niveau, il y a des changements de rythme dans la zik qu'il n'y avait pas dans la zone 1.
> 
> Bref, le jeu passe de "mignon et juste ce qu'il faut de difficulté" à "Tu vas pleurer du sang pour passer les deux premières salles du niveau 2 grand !!!!"


Insiste un peu : j'ai aussi pas mal souffert sur le début du monde 2 et failli lâcher l'affaire. C'est pas le plus fendart mais la courbe de difficulté est telle qu'il faut y passer pour tenir le coup après.
Il te faut du stuff, cherche les diamants en priorité et achète des up permanents, des armes, etc...
Et si t'es pas habitué des rogues-like, je te spoil un peu : TU VAS MOURIR ! un bon paquet de fois même avant de tomber sur LA bonne run qui sera certes beaucoup de bol et un peu de skill. Ton objectif est de t'améliorer pour faire un sorte que le skill domine le manque de bol.

Après t'as un objectif important à débloquer en zone 2 qui te permet de démarrer ta run avec du stuff en payant des diamants. Ça facilité les débuts de run mais c'est archi chaud à débloquer.
La page de biendebuter.net est assez intéressante, voir indispensable si tu ne veux pas te dégouter du jeu.

Et j'ai la BO dans les oreilles presque H24, surtout quand je joue à RocketLeague, ça booste la cacahuète.

----------


## Supergounou

Faut s'acharner un peu Zapp, tu verras que lorsque tu connaîtras les patterns des ennemis, tu trouveras en fait que la zone est aussi simple que la première... surtout comparé à la troisième.

----------


## BenRicard

...et comparé à la 4ème  ::P:  de toute façon d'ici là, tes mains saigneront  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur le dernier MGS, j'en viens presque à regretter que c'est un jeu d'infiltration.

Le jeu a beau faire des efforts considérables au niveau de l'IA, de toute façon elle aura toujours des réactions illogiques et irréalistes.
Et puis l'increvable système de score des jeux d'infiltration que j'ai toujours trouvé profondément stupide et qui incite le joueur à ne surtout pas s'amuser et à n'utiliser aucun des joujoux à sa disposition (pour avoir une bonne note il suffit d'éviter les ennemis et d'abuser du flingue tranquillisant et du fulton).

Du coup je joue l'efficacité, je commence par m'infiltrer de façon agressive en fultonant à tout va, puis dès que je me fais repérer, ba j'improvise avec ce que je trouve, et c'est là que le jeu marche le mieux.
Bon, le problème c'est que vu qu'ils ont giclé les modes de difficulté, Snake est un char d'assaut, mais je suis encore au début, et vu que je trace le jeu j'espère que le niveau des ennemis va évoluer plus vite que les améliorations de mon perso.

Mais du coup ça me fait pas mal attendre le prochain Ghost Recon qui de loin ressemble à ça, avec de la coop en prime.
Après si l'original japonais est aussi facile, la copie d'Ubisoft et en coop, je pense qu'il faudra éteindre l'écran pour espérer mourir.

----------


## Ananas

Je rattrape mon enfance perdue en arrivant au dernier quart de *Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines*, alors que j'avais à peine passé 5-6 missions en 1998. Reste que pour un môme de 10 ans, c'était déjà une belle performance

C'est sympa, ça se résume à ramper dans la boue, le sable, la neige et l'herbe pour donner de furtifs petits coups de couteaux dans les carotides, enfoncer délicatement une aiguille pleine de poison dans l'oeil tout étonné  du nazi imprudent, en encore placer des pièges à loups qui croqueront le vil soldat aux bottes grises qui ne comprend que trop tard qu'il est loin d'être le premier à tomber dans le même piège à con, rapport à la montagne de cadavres caché derrière le muret qu'il vient de contourner.

Enfin voilà, c'est un assez vieux jeu donc il n'y a quasiment pas de bruitages, je doit tout faire avec ma bouche en jouant et forcément je me mets à inventer des histoires idiotes sur tous ces gens que j'envoie dans la tombe. La seule vraie difficulté consiste à trouver l'approche furtive qui fonctionnera, même c'est toujours possible de bourriner comme un gros sale. C'est un bon jeu de réflexion.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et puis l'increvable système de score des jeux d'infiltration que j'ai toujours trouvé profondément stupide et qui incite le joueur à ne surtout pas s'amuser et à n'utiliser aucun des joujoux à sa disposition (pour avoir une bonne note il suffit d'éviter les ennemis et d'abuser du flingue tranquillisant et du fulton).


Alors pour ce qui est du système de score il ne te pénalise que lorsque le jeu estime que tu joue mal (Rater certains objectifs ou les remplir de la pire manière possible, subir des dégâts, se faire tuer en boucle, se faire repérer toutes les deux secondes...) mais en dehors de ça tu peux jouer comme tu l'entends et j'ai réussi à obtenir des rangs S lors de certaines missions alors que j'avais plusieurs fois fait un bordel pas possible que ce soit avec les armes létales, les explosifs ou en combinant d'autres gadgets. C'est encore loin d'être parfait mais c'est un des premiers systèmes de scoring dans un jeu d'infiltration qui donne l'impression de ne pas récompenser uniquement les joueurs qui ne se font jamais repérer. 

Pour ce qui est de la difficulté, je la trouvais déjà assez relevée au début (Mais le fait que j'essayais vraiment de la jouer infiltration totale en étant quand même rapide a du jouer) mais arrivé à un certain point elle grimpe effectivement en flèche, et ce encore plus si tu as décidé de délaisser toute la partie missions secondaires/mother base. 

Pour te donner une idée, voilà ce que j'en pensais après 40h de jeu et en prenant en compte le fait que je trouve la plupart des jeux d'infiltration désespérément faciles:




> Bon sinon pour ma part j'en suis à plus de quarante heures et j'ai l'impression d'avoir à peine commencé le jeu vu que je viens tout juste de finir la dernière mission se déroulant en Afghanistan et pourtant c'est même pas que j'ai traîné, c'est simplement que les missions principales sont très longues et ce encore plus si on veut les faire correctement ou qu'on essaye de faire de belles actions. Je reviendrais dessus quand j'aurais un peu plus avancé mais pour l'instant ce que je retiens c'est:
> 
> La difficulté est particulièrement relevée. Même si vous décidez d'assumer vos erreurs et de passer en mode action quand vous vous faites repérer c'est très dur d'éviter le Game Over. Les ennemis sont coriaces, ils travaillent ensembles et ils peuvent rapidement submerger le joueur.Pour une fois le monde ouvert n'est pas un écran de chargement jouable entre des missions principales ultra-scriptées mais bien un vrai monde ouvert qui permet de tendre des embuscades, de saboter, de choisir le terrain, de faire diversion, de se faire poursuivre sur des centaines de mètres et de quand même réussir à semer ses poursuivants.Pour ceux qui s'inquiétaient du farming: Ce n'est virtuellement pas possible vu que les Side Ops sont pour la plupart bloquées une fois qu'on les as accomplis. De plus j'ai jamais eu besoin de refaire les missions principales pour progresser. On peut donc faire le jeu en quasi-ligne droite si l'envie nous prends.Au bout de trente heures je commençait à me dire que j'allais bientôt comprendre les commentaires sur la répétitivité supposée du jeu, et tout à coup les véhicules blindés font leur apparition, les soldats reçoivent de nouveaux équipements en fonction du style de jeu que j'ai adopté jusqu'ici et je me retrouve à devoir tout changer.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs une des grandes forces du jeu: Vous avez tendance à vous infiltrer de nuit et à n'attaquer que les gardes isolés ? La prochaine fois ils seront équipés de lunettes de vision nocturnes et se déplaceront par groupes de deux. Vous avez utilisé les leurres gonflables ne serait-ce qu'une ou deux fois ? Ils s'empresseront d'en installer un peu partout dans les bâtiments pour jouer avec vos nerfs. Vous avez tendance à tirer vos fléchettes tranquillisantes dans la tête des ennemis ? Ils porteront des casques. Vous avez tendance à leur tirer dessus tout court ? Ils vont s'équiper de gilets pare-balles. Vous vous êtes faufilé derrière un véhicule avant de lui poser du C4 ou de le fulton ? (Oui oui) La prochaine fois il y aura un membre d'équipage qui guettera les mouvements proches.
> 
> J'ai terminé le jeu à 20% et pourtant comme dit plus haut j'ai l'impression de l'avoir commencé parce qu'au final le gameplay de base est tellement jouissif que je m'amuse simplement à tendre des embuscades, à essayer tous les outils à ma disposition et à constater que dès que je trouve une tactique gagnante, les ennemis s'adaptent et me forcent à en changer.
> 
> Maintenant et sans spoiler on va passer à l'histoire: Elle est formidable. Comme j'avais un peu délaissé les missions principales pendant quelques heures et que j'avais déjà écouté toutes les cassettes je commençait presque à l'oublier et je me disais que deux heures de plus comme ça et je me lasserais. Et c'est évidemment à ce moment qu'elle refait surface et que les événements s’enchaînent: Là un événement très important sur lequel je tombe COMPLÈTEMENT PAR HASARD et qui m’entraîne dans une série de choix à faire, de missions secondaires qui se transforment en missions principales et font intervenir de nouveaux personnages. Le challenge explose soudainement et le jeu met une pression dingue sur le joueur avec des séquences d'anthologie contre des ennemis suréquipés qu'on affronte ou évite dans des bases qui doivent faire la taille de la carte de Ground Zeroes à elles seules. On se retrouve à devoir échapper à des véhicules blindés et à des hélicoptères et comme on a pas farmé, on se retrouve sans moyen efficace de les combattre et on doit se faire discret tout en étant rapide, on s'infiltre mais on n'a pas fait assez de reconnaissance et on se retrouve encerclé par des ennemis mieux équipés que nous et beaucoup trop nombreux 
> ...

----------


## Haelnak

En parlant de MGSV, j'avais arrêté d'y jouer à cause des plantes particulièrement pénibles à ramasser (maintenir une touche et attendre 2 secondes, comme dans Mad Max ou les MMOs), est-ce qu'on peut s'en passer totalement ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> En parlant de MGSV, j'avais arrêté d'y jouer à cause des plantes particulièrement pénibles à ramasser (maintenir une touche et attendre 2 secondes, comme dans Mad Max ou les MMOs), est-ce qu'on peut s'en passer totalement ?


Les plantes je les ramassais en une seconde sans avoir besoin d'arrêter mon mouvement en court et les rares fois ou je le faisais elles étaient en plein sur le chemin ou rassemblées dans un petit périmètre proche du point d’atterrissage de l'hélicoptère que je venais d'appeler. (Le contraire The Witcher 3 que je fais en ce moment et où je maudis chaque instant lors duquel je dois arrêter mon cheval, chercher les plantes, ouvrir une interface mal foutue et de nouveau cliquer alors que c'est du temps que je pourrais passer sur le système de combat étonnamment bon ou à remplir les nombreuses et excellentes quêtes secondaires) 

Mais de toute façon je ne comprends pas la fixation sur ces plantes alors qu'en 55H c'est une activité qui a du représenter 0.005% de mon temps de jeu et dont tu peux en effet te passer totalement:




> Alors ça m'a choqué aussi quand j'ai découvert que cet aspect était présent mais:
> 
> Tu n'a quasiment jamais besoin de le faire même pour être confortable au niveau des fléchettes tranquillisantes qui sont fabriquées avec ces plantes et contrairement à The Witcher 3 (par exemple) elles ne sont pas omniprésentes et tu n'as pas besoin de t'arrêter un instant pour les ramasser.Et si vraiment tu tiens à en avoir en réserve (Même si en pratique j'en ai presque jamais eu besoin) tu peux envoyer les soldats de la Mother Base le faire à ta place.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...)Le contraire The Witcher 3 que je fais en ce moment et où je maudis chaque instant lors duquel je dois arrêter mon cheval, chercher les plantes, ouvrir une interface mal foutue et de nouveau cliquer  (...)


À pieds, tu n'as même pas  à arrêter de sprinter pour ramasser les plantes dans The Witcher 3 ("E, E" en passant dessus/à côté, ou simplement "E" avec un mod) et je ne suis pas parti une seule fois à la cueillette pour crafter les potions... C'est justement pour cette raison que la collecte m'a gavé dans MGSV et Mad Max, à cause de l'impression d'en avoir besoin et du temps que tu perds à les trouver puis à les ramasser  :tired:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> À pieds, tTu n'as même pas à arrêter ton sprint pour ramasser les plantes dans The Witcher 3... C'est justement pour cette raison que la collecte m'a gavé dans MGSV et Mad Max.


Il va falloir me donner la méthode alors parce que la course de mon personnage dans The Witcher 3 elle est stoppée net à chaque fois que je suis obligé d'utiliser l'interface de ramassage des herbes, même si je ne le fais pas à la souris et que j'appuie deux fois sur E. Dans MGS 5 au contraire je répète que les rares fois ou je me mettais à ramasser des herbes je pouvais généralement le faire tout en continuant ma route.

Et de toute façon j'ai envoyé mes soldats ramasser herbes et matériaux à ma place à la seconde ou ça a été possible, et vu que c'est possible très tôt je ne pense pas avoir même songé à cet aspect du jeu passé la cinquième ou la sixième heure.

----------


## Sylvine

> Alors pour ce qui est du système de score il ne te pénalise que lorsque le jeu estime que tu joue mal (Rater certains objectifs ou les remplir de la pire manière possible, subir des dégâts, se faire tuer en boucle, se faire repérer toutes les deux secondes...) mais en dehors de ça tu peux jouer comme tu l'entends et j'ai réussi à obtenir des rangs S lors de certaines missions alors que j'avais plusieurs fois fait un bordel pas possible que ce soit avec les armes létales, les explosifs ou en combinant d'autres gadgets. C'est encore loin d'être parfait mais c'est un des premiers systèmes de scoring dans un jeu d'infiltration qui donne l'impression de ne pas récompenser uniquement les joueurs qui ne se font jamais repérer.


Je viens de finir une mission où il faut détruire des véhicules.

J'ai démarré la mission avec ma bite, mon couteau, et du C4 (on peut pas me fournir un lance-roquette soviétique rouillé alors que j'ai des hélicos à volonté sur ma plateforme pétrolière privée mais passons), j'ai flingué tous les blindés sauf 1, j'ai sauvé un prisonnier au passage, j'ai pas utilisé le mode reflex (qui est désactivé) et j'ai fais la mission d'une traite sans sauvegarde.
 
Rien à foutre, 3 alarmes c'est -15000 points (à dire avec une voix de comptable) sur une mission où je dois faire sauter des blindés qui se trimbalent à droite à gauche sur la map.

Le système de scoring de Splinter Cell Blacklist était mieux foutu je trouve, même si lui aussi favorisait l'infiltration.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je viens de finir une mission où il faut détruire des véhicules.
> 
> J'ai démarré la mission avec ma bite, mon couteau, et du C4 (on peut pas me fournir un lance-roquette soviétique rouillé alors que j'ai des hélicos à volonté sur ma plateforme pétrolière privée mais passons), j'ai flingué tous les blindés sauf 1, j'ai sauvé un prisonnier au passage, j'ai pas utilisé le mode reflex (qui est désactivé) et j'ai fais la mission d'une traite sans sauvegarde.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a2d...8755b90d72.jpg 
> Rien à foutre, 3 alarmes c'est -15000 points (à dire avec une voix de comptable) sur une mission où je dois faire sauter des blindés qui se trimbalent à droite à gauche sur la map.
> 
> Le système de scoring de Splinter Cell Blacklist était mieux foutu je trouve, même si lui aussi favorisait l'infiltration.


Ben c'est comme j'ai dit, si tu fais sonner l'alerte une fois ça va mais si tu récidive ton score va s'en prendre plein la tronche parce que le jeu estime que tu as plein de moyens de faire un bordel monstre sans déclencher l'alerte totale.

Cette mission je l'ai d'abord un peu foiré en attaquant les blindés de front et j'ai avoir quelque chose comme C. La seconde j'ai réussi mon coup en faisant des embuscade à quelques centaines de mètres de la base par laquelle ils passent à l'aide de leurres gonflables et de C4 posé au sol pour qu'ils perdent du temps à les détruire, c'était un peu chaud parce que du coup leur tourelle se met en alerte et regarde de tous les cotés mais j'ai réussi à me faufiler derrière eux et à tous les fultoner. 

Note que j'ai quand même du tuer le garde accompagnant le conducteur du camion à la fin parce qu'il allait me repérer et que j'ai du faire exploser des charges à plusieurs endroits pour faire diversion et éviter d'avoir trop de blindés qui arrivent en même temps dans la zone d'où je menais les embuscades, mettant ainsi toutes les troupes sur la carte en alerte intermédiaire, mais au final j'ai réussi à terminer la mission avec un rang S et emblème FOX alors que je me suis privé de plusieurs bonus de score et que j'ai causé une alerte en plus d'avoir tué au moins une personne.


Après on se retrouve pour dire que le système de score est encore loin d'être parfait mais pour moi ça reste un pas dans la bonne direction par rapport aux autres jeux d'infiltration parce que contrairement à Dishonored il récompense activement la créativité. Et il faut également préciser qu'il te pousse à refaire les missions principales une seconde fois pour débloquer un score parfait, notamment avec les objectifs secondaires cachés qui en changent complètement le déroulement comme l'expliquait Super Bunnyhop:







> (on peut pas me fournir un lance-roquette soviétique rouillé alors que j'ai des hélicos à volonté sur ma plateforme pétrolière privée mais passons)


Alors je sait que tu veux tracer le jeu mais tu devrais quand même faire quelques missions secondaires et extraire de nouveaux soldats pour ta mother base non ? (Dans les sections médicales et R&D en particulier) Après 55H j'en fais plus trop parce qu'elles deviennent rapidement répétitives mais au départ elles sont très divertissantes ne serait-ce que parce qu'elles te laissent profiter du gameplay avec un objectif simple sans entrave de score, et surtout elles permettent de débloquer du matériel très utile et amusant qui ne rends de toute façon pas le jeu facile.

----------


## Haelnak

> Il va falloir me donner la méthode alors parce que la course de mon personnage dans The Witcher 3 elle est stoppée net à chaque fois que je suis obligé d'utiliser l'interface de ramassage des herbes, même si je ne le fais pas à la souris et que j'appuie deux fois sur E. Dans MGS 5 au contraire je répète que les rares fois ou je me mettais à ramasser des herbes je pouvais généralement le faire tout en continuant ma route.
> 
> Et de toute façon j'ai envoyé mes soldats ramasser herbes et matériaux à ma place à la seconde ou ça a été possible, et vu que c'est possible très tôt je ne pense pas avoir même songé à cet aspect du jeu passé la cinquième ou la sixième heure.


Bah, tu fais "E, E" en passant dessus...

(oui, j'ai de l'herbe qui pop/depop, j'ai saturé ma VRAM avec des tweaks à la con)

Si jamais tu n'as pas le bon timing et que ça te prend la tête, tu as le mod "Autoloot - Herbs" qui permet de ramasser les herbes en appuyant simplement sur E.

Sinon, vu ton retour, je vais me réinstaller MGSV, c'est clairement un des trucs qui m'avait saoulé sur mes quelques heures de jeu.

----------


## schouffy

> Je rattrape mon enfance perdue en arrivant au dernier quart de *Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines*
> ...
> Enfin voilà, c'est un assez vieux jeu donc il n'y a quasiment pas de bruitages, je doit tout faire avec ma bouche en jouant


"Oui mon lieutenant"
"Ok mon lieutenant"
"A vos ordres"
"J'arrive"
"mmmmmmhhhh?"

-> *esc > options > soldats silencieux*

----------


## Pierronamix

*GTA Online*

C'est pas terrible. Rien à dire sur toute la partie gameplay, missions etc, tout va bien. Non le gros problème, c'est les contenus créés par les joueurs et l'absence totale de modération de Rockstar ou même de filtre. Hier, pour avoir les objectifs du jour, fallait faire une course "GTA".

Soit, je fais "quick job" et "race" et déjà, premier problème, je peux pas choisir le type de course, c'est débile. Pas grave, je me dis j'en profite, je vais faire quelques courses. J'ai enchainé deux quick jobs, une première course infinissable crée par un abruti, et une autre de 15 min sur autoroute en buggy avec 3 sauts qui abîme ta voiture.

J'ai fini par créer une course, personne a join, je l'ai faite tout seul (j'ai gagné du coup  ::lol:: ), et....ça a marché, j'ai eu l'objectif, l'xp, la thune.  ::wacko:: 

Sérieux Rockstar.

----------


## Aza

Je trouve qu'on a été gâté en très bon jeux AAA cette année, non ?

GTA V (génial sur tous les points), The Witcher III (GOTY 2015, meilleur RPG depuis morrowind selon pas mal de monde), MGS V (l’apogée du jeu d'infiltration, le dernier jeu de M.Kojima).

Il y a aussi Fallout 4, mais que je n'ai pas encore pu le tester.

L'année prochaine risque d'être une année beaucoup moins bonne, je pense.

----------


## Sylvine

> Alors je sait que tu veux tracer le jeu mais tu devrais quand même faire quelques missions secondaires et extraire de nouveaux soldats pour ta mother base non ? (Dans les sections médicales et R&D en particulier) Après 55H j'en fais plus trop parce qu'elles deviennent rapidement répétitives mais au départ elles sont très divertissantes ne serait-ce que parce qu'elles te laissent profiter du gameplay avec un objectif simple sans entrave de score, et surtout elles permettent de débloquer du matériel très utile et amusant qui ne rends de toute façon pas le jeu facile.


Il me semblait avoir lu un truc comme quoi il valait mieux pas faire les missions secondaires au début parce que t'allais te les retaper après ou quelque chose comme ça.

Tu recommandes de jouer comment pour avoir un bon équilibrage entre durée de vie, répétitivité et pour garder du challenge ?




> Après on se retrouve pour dire que le système de score est encore loin d'être parfait mais pour moi ça reste un pas dans la bonne direction par rapport aux autres jeux d'infiltration parce que contrairement à Dishonored il récompense activement la créativité. Et il faut également préciser qu'il te pousse à refaire les missions principales une seconde fois pour débloquer un score parfait, notamment avec les objectifs secondaires cachés qui en changent complètement le déroulement comme l'expliquait Super Bunnyhop:


Je suis d'accord que le système de score peut être un super outil de réjouabilité, et je le garderais donc justement cantonné à ce rôle.
En gros ça deviendrait le new game +, mais pour le premier run ne pas afficher du tout de score et juste favoriser l'efficacité.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *GTA Online*


Honnêtement on a acheté le jeu entre potes, on a fait le solo toussa, par contre en multi... l'horreur. Moi, connement, je croyais qu'on allait pouvoir faire la campagne principale en coop facultative, vu qu'on peut jouer 3 mecs à tour de rôle. Bon après m'être renseigné j'ai acheté en sachant que ce serait un mode de jeu à part.
Mais le multi, quelle daube... un loading de trois plombes, c'est d'un compliqué pour se rejoindre entre potes ensuite, et en effet les courses... OMG... tu crées une course, tu mets du trafic urbain (sinon autant jouer sur à GRID), des collisions (pour le fun), par contre tu mets que des voitures standard, pour mettre tous les joueurs sur un pied d'égalité et pas se taper un connard avec sa Kuruma blindée qui vient soigner son ego de merde. Là où ça pêche c'est que tu as beau avoir créé l'event, le jeu va décider ensuite de filer le lead à d'autres joueurs pour les courses suivantes. Te v'là dépossédé, tes potes qui pigent pas pourquoi ça devient le foutoir, en fait tu dois recréer une course à chaque fois ...

----------


## Pierronamix

Ouais c'est mal branlé. C'est con, parce que la plupart des missions sont sympa, assez dures, et vraiment faites pour la coop. Par contre, l'interface et le système autour est pas bien pensé.

----------


## Sylvine

Je pense que la règle n°1 pour les développeurs de jeu multi c'est de ne JAMAIS laisser les joueurs décider.
Évidemment c'est pas forcément très populaire, mais il faut vraiment laisser aucun réglage aux joueurs, sinon ils vont systématiquement prendre les décisions les plus merdiques.
Quelque soit le jeu ils vont transformer le truc en gros foutoir sans queue ni tête, ça se vérifie dans 100% des cas.

C'est pour ça que je suis pas si attristé de la disparition des serveurs dédiés administrables ou des navigateurs de serveur.

----------


## Pierronamix

Pas exactement, disons que faut modérer énormément. Genre la création de courses/map c'est bien. Mais faut éliminer toutes les merdes créés par des mecs bourrés.

----------


## Sylvine

Mais c'est pas possible !
Tu peux pas interdire le contenu nul, y'a énormément de joueurs qui kiffent, c'est dans la veine de Goat Simulator.
Le mieux que tu puisse faire c'est attribuer des notes et mettre du contenu en avant, mais ça demande du boulot.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Mais c'est pas possible !
> Tu peux pas interdire le contenu nul, y'a énormément de joueurs qui kiffent, c'est dans la veine de Goat Simulator.
> Le mieux que tu puisse faire c'est attribuer des notes et mettre du contenu en avant, mais ça demande du boulot.


Ben déjà pouvoir filtrer le contenu créé par les joueurs, ce serait bien...Ensuite ouais, trier par note ou utilisation comme sur tous les jeux comprenant cette facette.

----------


## barbarian_bros

*Theme Hospital*...
Je m'y suis remis 18 ans plus tard vu qu'il est gratos sur Origin.
Je suis au niveau 7, et j'utilise le port OpenSource CorsixTH, qui nécessite les fichiers du jeu original. 
CorsixTH ajoute pas mal d'améliorations à l'interface, comme le zoom à la molette, le support des hautes résolutions, l'affichage de l'heure réelle dans la barre de menu (utile pour se rendre compte qu'il est 3h du mat et qu'on bosse le lendemain), raccourcis clavier... Et le jeu ne plante pas au niveau 5 quand un médecin apprend une spécialité (avec le jeu original ça plantait en VF à cause d'une typo dans le fichier des textes français, il fallait désactiver l'assistant pour que ça ne plante pas). 

J'utilise la version 0.50 de CorsixTH, disponible pour l'instant uniquement sous Windows, et qui ne bénéficie pas encore d'un éditeur de niveaux (ils ont changé de moteur pour cette version). La version 0.40 est elle dispo pour Windows/Linux/OSX.

C'est toujours aussi fun de gérer un hôpital façon Bullfrog, avec des maladies improbables, mais c'est plus confortable qu'en 800x600 :

----------


## sebarnolds

Je pense que pour le bug du niveau 5, c'est corrigé. Ils offrent à priori la même version que sur GOG.com qui s'en est occupé. J'avais pu passé le niveau sans soucis... avant d'abandonner le jeu suite à une difficulté trop élevée pour moi  ::):  Je dois avouer que je n'avais pas osé tester CorsixTH à cause du numéro de version actuel.

----------


## Canard WC

> *Theme Hospital*...
> Je m'y suis remis 18 ans plus tard vu qu'il est gratos sur Origin.
> Je suis au niveau 7, et j'utilise le port OpenSource CorsixTH, qui nécessite les fichiers du jeu original. 
> CorsixTH ajoute pas mal d'améliorations à l'interface, comme le zoom à la molette, le support des hautes résolutions, l'affichage de l'heure réelle dans la barre de menu (utile pour se rendre compte qu'il est 3h du mat et qu'on bosse le lendemain), raccourcis clavier... Et le jeu ne plante pas au niveau 5 quand un médecin apprend une spécialité (avec le jeu original ça plantait en VF à cause d'une typo dans le fichier des textes français, il fallait désactiver l'assistant pour que ça ne plante pas). 
> 
> J'utilise la version 0.50 de CorsixTH, disponible pour l'instant uniquement sous Windows, et qui ne bénéficie pas encore d'un éditeur de niveaux (ils ont changé de moteur pour cette version). La version 0.40 est elle dispo pour Windows/Linux/OSX.
> 
> C'est toujours aussi fun de gérer un hôpital façon Bullfrog, avec des maladies improbables, mais c'est plus confortable qu'en 800x600 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf7...8578699650.jpg


Quelqu'un qui a pour avatar *Horny*, et qui joue à *Theme Hospital* mérite qu'on le vénére !
 :Prey:

----------


## doshu

> *Theme Hospital*...


Je viens de trouver le jeu à installer ce soir/ce w-e ! Ayant été bloqué au niveau 5 il y a quoi ? 17 ans ?, je pensais m'y remettre à l'occasion. Elle est toute trouvée ! Merci pour le rappel  :;):

----------


## Vaatho

*Silent Hill 2*. Safépeur.  :Emo:

----------


## soocrian

L'un de mes jeux préférés  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

> *Silent Hill 2*. Safépeur.


Après tu enchaines avec le 3 et le 4 pour rester humide  :;):

----------


## Vaatho

Oui. J'en avais entendu beaucoup de bien et me suis enfin décidé. Au début ça passait encore, mais une fois qu'on entre dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'hôpital ça rigole plus : après m'être retrouvé dans un endroit super crade et être ressorti dans une ville VRAIMENT sombre, je viens de descendre des kilomètres d'escaliers, de sauter dans un trou dégueulasse, et là je suis dans une prison avec un gros bouffeur de pizza qui a flingué un gars qui l'a regardé de travers  ::O: 



Seul défaut pour l'instant, les angles de caméra pas top quand on opte pas pour les contrôles "tank", mais bon je fais avec. Ah et euh, y a pas moyen de recharger en dehors du menu ?  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Je crois que non, qu'il faut attendre que l'arme soit vide ou aller dans le menu, mais ça fait un bail.
Quelle claque à l'époque ce truc. Et ces musiques  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Je pense que pour le bug du niveau 5, c'est corrigé. Ils offrent à priori la même version que sur GOG.com qui s'en est occupé. J'avais pu passé le niveau sans soucis... avant d'abandonner le jeu suite à une difficulté trop élevée pour moi  Je dois avouer que je n'avais pas osé tester CorsixTH à cause du numéro de version actuel.


GoG n'a rien corrigé du tout, ils ne proposaient pas la VF jusqu'à cet été.
C'est Blustuff qui a fait un patch correctif pour la VF, en 2001. GoG s'est contenté d'appliquer le même correctif.
Dans TH le jeu plante en VF car une des phrase du fichier LANG-1.DAT contient une variable, ce qui fait planter le jeu :

VO : One of your JUNIORS has become a DOCTOR.
VF : Un des médecins est devenu %s.

Dans CorsixTH, avec les fichiers originaux du jeu, il y a encore des phrases buggées contenant une variable mais ça ne plante plus, ça s'affiche tel quel.

Outre Blustuff  qui a corrigé le bug de la version VF (et corrigé la détection du protocole IPX pour le jeu en réseau sous XP), Dragonslover a aussi apporté quelques corrections :



> En utilisant un utilitaire qui permet de lire/remplacer les sons de Theme Hospital, j'ai constaté, à ma grande surprise, que des sons inédits étaient présents dans la version anglaise du jeu que l'on ne pouvait pas retrouver dans les autres langues du jeu. De plus, j'ai constaté que quelques annonces de la réceptionniste étaient légèrement incorrectes, en particulier concernant le message qui disait qu'un médecin chercheur était attendu an salle d'électrolyse alors qu'un médecin ordinaire pouvait suffire, ou encore, l'appel de service de l'arrivé de patients victimes d'un « brise-cœur ». J'ai également constaté un drôle de bug par rapport à des emplacements erronés dans le fichier des sons sur certains appels de la réceptionniste, notamment au sujet des messages d'excuses ou aux appels de maintenance. Malheureusement, dans ce dernier cas, j'ai découvert que seuls 5 appels de maintenance fonctionnent, les autres étant muets pour une raison inconnue.
> 
> Également, en fouillant un peu parmi les fichiers de script des niveaux du jeu, j'ai remarqué qu'un nouveau cas à traiter n'était jamais utilisée dans le jeu : les patientes en état de Grossesse, qu'il faudra traiter à la salle d'opération. Un patch existait déjà pour rendre disponible cette nouveauté, mais uniquement de façon ordinaire (avec les patientes entrant par les portes d'entrées de l'hôpital). Ici, j'ai légèrement modifié cela pour les obtenir également en urgence dans certains niveaux.


Malheureusement le fichier SOUND-1.DAT de GamesLover fait planter CorsixTH, donc pas possible d'avoir la correction sur les "médecins chercheurs".
Par contre ses fichiers 'levels' semblent fonctionner pour débloquer les patientes enceintes.


Donc si vous avez la version GoG il n'y aura à priori pas de bug du niveau 5 puisqu'il ont appliqué le correctif de Blustuff.
Si vous avez une autre version (CD original par exemple) : les correctifs se récupèrent ICI.

Pour la version Origin, je ne sais pas si le jeu est patché ou pas, j'ai appliqué directement les correctifs de Blustuff et Dragonslover.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Bon j'ai beau avoir râlé contre _Earthbound/Mother 2_ j'ai immédiatement enchainé sur _Mother 3_.
J'ai du y jouer une demi-heure donc je n'ai pas encore des impressions très détaillée mais quand même :
-Graphiquement c'est super mignon, j'aimais bien le style un peu brouillon d'Earthbound mais les décors plus détaillés de sa suite passent très bien. La surprise c'est de me rendre compte que, même émulée en pleine écran, la GBA était capable de faire de la très jolie 2D.
-Je sens que je vais galérer avec le système de combat qui implique de frapper en rythme avec la musique (sans repère visuels) pour faire des combos. Au delà du fait que je n'ai pas le sens du rythme j'ai du mal à comprendre à quel moment des animations il faut commencer à se préoccuper d'appuyer.

----------


## ercete

> Je viens de trouver le jeu à installer ce soir/ce w-e ! Ayant été bloqué au niveau 5 il y a quoi ? 17 ans ?, je pensais m'y remettre à l'occasion. Elle est toute trouvée ! Merci pour le rappel


J'avais lu quelque part que certains blocages dans Theme Hospital étaient dû à la VF buguée du jeu ...
On en parle sur abandonware

Est-ce que la version d'origin est nikel ? J'aimerais bien le finir une bonne fois pour toute...

Edit : la réponse est donnée plus haut par barbarian_bros... la prochaine fois j'apprendrais à lire.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je joue pour l'instant à Unrest, c'est un gros coup de coeur pour le fan de crpg proposant des choix. Vous incarnez plusieurs personnages à tour de rôle dans le cadre d'une insurrection se passant dans une ville de low fantasy indienne.
Il y a une famine en ville et les basses castes crèvent de faim.
Il n'y a pas de combats, que du dialogue,qui est au passant assez bien écrit. Si on est habitué à certains thèmes (comme la trahison et le racisme) d'autres sont moins courants comme les marriages arrangés d'enfant.

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'ai pas longement hésité dans des choix de dialogues, je ne vais pas vous spoilez mais sachez que vous serez en permanence face à des choix cornéliens, des choix déchirants. 

Le jeu "retient"  de pas mal de nos choix mais j'ai peur de continuer.(Je ne me suis pas encore remis du mensonge marketing qu'est life is strange) Je prie pour que les fins découlent directement des choix en jeu. 

Si c'est le cas, il rejoindra mon top 10 des rpg.
Edit: Encore raté, la fin est bof et expéditive. Il y a pas mal de choix qui jouent sur la fin en bien ou en mal, il y a des changement importants en fonction de nos actions à des moments clefs et c'est cool. Le souci, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun épilogue digne de ce nom. C'est pourtant pas compliqué de taper des lignes de textes expliquant le devenir de tel lieu ou de telle personne en fonction de nos actions comme dans fallout 1-2.  ::cry::

----------


## Kamasa

> Je pense que pour le bug du niveau 5, c'est corrigé [...]




Le nombre de fois que j'ai recommencé en me disant que cette fois ça marcherait !  :Emo:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Ceci dit il suffisait de désactiver l'assistant pour ne pas avoir le bug. Mais du coup on perdait pas mal d'informations.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Lego Star Wars : La Saga Complète*


en co-op avec mon fils de 8 ans fan de la série, c'est du bonheur vidéoludique familial !  ::): 


Et pour rester dans le thème je viens de commencer *Jedi Academy* (et par la même occasion j'ai mis en veille Mass Effect 2 que je venais de commencer)

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Il me semblait avoir lu un truc comme quoi il valait mieux pas faire les missions secondaires au début parce que t'allais te les retaper après ou quelque chose comme ça.


Alors je peux pas t'en dire plus pour cette histoire de la seconde moitié du chapitre 2 parce que je suis loin d'en être arrivé là et que pour l'instant je n'ai plus le jeu. (Un pote m'avais permis d'y jouer sur un compte partagé en tout petit comité mais Steam ont finis par faire les moches en suspendant cette fonction  :tired: ) Mais du peu que je sait cette partie elle te donne en gros le choix entre faire de nouvelles missions secondaires ou rejouer à des missions de la campagne principale avec de nouvelles règles un peu hardcore du genre: Termine la mission en mode overdrive ou sans te faire repérer. De toute façon des missions secondaires il y en a tellement qu'à moins de faire comme ceux qui ont épuisé chaque recoin de la carte pendant 50 heures avant d'arriver dans la dernière partie de l'histoire tu devrais pas avoir de problèmes.




> Tu recommandes de jouer comment pour avoir un bon équilibrage entre durée de vie, répétitivité et pour garder du challenge ?


Alors ce que je recommanderais pour éviter toute répétitivité c'est de ne pas faire comme j'ai fait lors de mes premières heures: Une mission principale, je reviens à la base et je fais trois missions secondaires en faisant des trajets en hélico à chaque fois. Ça casse un peu le rythme et comme j'ai dit ça deviens rapidement très répétitif.

Le mieux à mon avis c'est de commencer par quelque chose comme:

D'abord les missions principales "mineures" genre les contrats comme les destructions d'objectifs sans gros enjeux au niveau de l'histoire.Ensuite tu peux faire une deux ou trois missions secondaires selon ton humeur mais toutes à la suite, c'est à dire sans te faire extraire en hélico comme ça tu peux connaitre un peu mieux le terrain sans que ce soit juste de l'exploration relou, extraire des soldats avec un rang B ou A et saboter quelques installations lors de tes trajets.Enfin tu retourne à la Mother Base pour voir ce qui a changé, faire un peu de gestion vite fait si ça te chante avant de te lancer dans les missions vraiment sérieuses.
Ce que je te conseille également dans un premier temps c'est de te concentrer sur les missions secondaires un peu originales genre extraction d'un vétéran de la précédente Mother Base, élimination d'un groupe de combat en armure lourde et ce genre de choses. 


Mais au final l'intérêt des missions secondaires en mode Free-Roam il se trouve surtout dans la quantité astronomiques de conneries à expérimenter pour peu qu'on ait une âme d'artiste:
(Le passage à 1:00 de la seconde vidéo sans déconner)

----------


## leeoneil

J'ai attaqué "*The White March*" pour PoE.
Le premier gros plaisir c'est de pouvoir rejouer à Eternity, ça avait été presque frustrant de s'arrêter sur la campgne de base.
Le deuxième gros plaisir c'est que c'est superbe ! Les environnements sont vraiment bien peaufiné, je m'arrête régulièrement pour regarder les détails des décors, c'est vraiment du beau boulot !

Bon par contre j'ai activé le contenu "haut niveau" et pour l'instant rie ne m'arrête, c'est beaucoup trop simple avec une équipe niveau 11/12.
J'ai peu joué (5h ?) mais si j'avais une critique ce serait l'absence de challenge dans les combats, pour l'instant...

----------


## Catel

*Brütal Legend*

La moitié du temps je ne comprends strictement rien de ce qu'il faut faire, comment le faire, je fais des trucs au hasard et ces putain de missions tower defense sont affreuses  ::|: 

Tim, je t'en supplie, mets-toi au film d'animation et cesse de faire des chouettes jeux pas amusants.

----------


## Supergounou

> ces putain de missions tower defense sont affreuses


C'est ce qui m'a fait abandonner le jeu, il y en a une en particulier qui m'avait vraiment pris la tête. Ça et la maniabilité globale du titre. Dommage car l'ambiance est excellente.

----------


## Achille

En attendant les patchs et les soldes pour F4, je me suis lancé dans *Renowned Explorers : International Society*. Je suis un peu perdu, mais ça semble être du tout bon et surtout très prenant. L'aspect tactical est riche, plein de perso et skill à débloquer, et c'est plutôt marrant. J'adore pour l'instant.

----------


## Nono

> *Brütal Legend*ces putain de missions tower defense sont affreuses


Le secret c'est de les attaquer d'abord. Une fois qu'on les a bien dérouillé et ralenti pour la capture de leur tour, on en capture une au passage, et on recommence à leur voler dans les plumes. En gros il faut avoir un comportement plus agressif que défensif. Une fois que j'ai choppé la tactique, il y a quand même un combat qui m'a résisté, c'est celui de la goth avec son armée de morts vivants. J'ai du perdre au moins deux fois.

Pour le reste, j'ai trouvé que c'était une chouette ballade. Je me suis même attardé à finir des trucs facultatifs, comme les courses, ou bien trouver des machins. J'ai bien aimé moi.

----------


## Nono

De mon côté je suis déçu par *Dawn of War 2*. On a perdu tout ce qui faisait la grandeur du 1.

Alors certes, le micro management est aux petits oignons, et je suppose que le but était de se rapprocher du jeu de figurines. Mais si c'est pour contrôler 4 escouades, qui représentent au grand max 11 gugusses, dans des maps toutes petites, je trouve ça dommage. En plus, l'objectif est toujours d'avancer d'un point de capture à un autre, sans que l'ennemi ne puisse le reprendre. Au final, le seul vrai risque c'est de se faire wiper toutes nos escouades par le boss de fin de map.

La campagne n'est pas très prenante, avec deux grands types de maps (tuer le boss et défendre nos générateurs), et deux ou trois maps spéciales ou il faut péter des générateurs / sources adverses. Je me suis très peu attardé sur les dernières missions facultatives avant d'en finir définitivement avec les Tyrannides.

Deux notes positives pour terminer : la très chouette customisation de l'équipement, et l'idée des batiments à occuper / détruire, reprise à Company of Heroes.
Aussi, le mode coop' doit rendre le jeu un peu moins tristoune.


*Chaos Rising* a l'air de mieux démarrer côté campagne. Je vais laisser sa chance au produit...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais le défaut du Dow 2 de base c'est la répétitivité des missions. Bon perso ça ne  m'a pas arrêté parce que le gameplay tactique est vraiment au poil, mais Chaos Rising est bien mieux foutu à ce niveau,  t'as une "vraie" campagne, des objectifs plus  variés, des secondaires, parfois du temps limité,la balance "Gentil/chaos" qui débloque des pouvoirs spécifiques selon l'orientation du perso, et des Space Hulks à fouiller  :Bave:  Et trois tonnes de matos pour découper les méchants  :Bave:  
Une vraie réussite je trouve. Si on adhère au gameplay basé sur le micro-management de petites troupes.

----------


## Percolator42

*Dirt rall*y à plein ce week-end, vraiment bon  ::wub:: 
Toujours un peu de *killing floor 2*, addictif !
*The next big thing* bien sympa pour l'instant, pratique quand on a un tout petit peu de temps devant soi, vite lancée, ça me remémore runaway (12 ans déjà  ::sad::  )
Sinon faut que je me remette sur *The witcher 3* et le finir, j'en ai fait une overdose à trop y jouer  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Je suis motivé, même si j'ai pas mal de jeux en ce moment, riche de mon expérience sur le premier opus, j'ai décidé de commencer *Disgaea 2 : Cursed Memories*  :Cigare: 

Pour l'instant, ca va, j'arrive en terrain connu, je découvre certaines nouveautés sympas (vais enfin commencer à intégrer des monstres à mon équipe), les nouveaux personnages sont marrants .... et les voix anglaises sont toujours aussi poilantes  ::wub:: 
Cette fois-ci, j'espère faire un peu de power leveling et aller loin dans le end game

----------


## Illynir

Je viens tout juste de commencer Dragon Age inquisition, version deluxe machin truc la acheté sur Origin...

Bon je l'avais lancé sans trop d'espoir avec mon G3258 double coeur et mes 4 Go je ne partais pas gagnant vu que le jeu tourne comme une merde si on a pas de quad core soi-disant. Surtout que j'avais testé la démo ( ::ninja:: ) à l'époque de sa sortie sur windows 7 et c'était de la merde absolu, du genre 5 FPS, des freezes de partout et tout le bordel.

J'avais entendu parlé que sur Windows 8.1/Windows 10 les performances était bien supérieur du à une optimisation de Directx 11 bien plus avancé et une gestion du 11.1. Bref j'ai testé et c'est le jour et la nuit en effet. Je suis entre 30 et 50 FPS en 1080p réglage moyen/high sans dual core injector truc bidule la, le jeu est propre, tourne pas mal, j'ai bien quelque petit à coup de temps à autre surement en raison du dual core et des 4 Go mais rien de dramatique, surtout comparé à avant. Bref c'est largement jouable en l'état et je suis le premier surpris.

Après est ce que le jeu est bien ou pas, je ne sais pas encore, mais après Witcher 3 je sens que ça va être dur.

Ps: Ah ouais sinon, c'est quoi ces chargements de psychopathe qu'on se tape dans ce jeu sérieux ? Même sur un ssd c'est la misére, du genre 1 minute. Bon ok, une fois les zones chargé c'est quand même vachement grand et tout mais bon...

----------


## Sylvine

Grâce à une clé filée par Kazemaho, j'ai pu tester Paladin, et par extension cette nouvelle forme de FPS (avec Overwatch, Battleborn et compagnie).

Ces jeux sont souvent considérés comme des croisement entre FPS et MOBA, rapprochement qu'avait réfuté Stoon de GK au prétexte qu'il y avait pas de mob et tout ça et qu'en fait il s'agissait juste de FPS multi classiques.

Pourtant il suffit de quelques secondes de jeux pour voir que le qualification de MOBA FPS c'est vraiment pas une simplification exagérée. Même si le mode de jeu est un peu différent (mais calibré pour le même genre d'affrontements avec une dizaine de joueurs et des matchs de moins de 30 minutes), c'est quasiment le même gameplay en vue interne.
Une seule arme à munitions illimitées et sans chargeur, surchauffe ou quoique ce soit (limite on peut coller son clic gauche pendant toute la partie), 3 compétences actives avec jauge de rechargement, une monture qui remplace le sprint, un saut simple (pas le moindre trick jump ou équivalent) et... ba c'est tout.
Même si HiRez a fait l'effort de donner des bonnes sensations de tir pour l'arme de chaque personnage et qu'on retrouve des sensations dignes des bons vieux fast-FPS, le fait est que c'est très pauvre.
L'exemple le plus flagrant et qu'on retrouve dans tout ces jeux, c'est la classe (toujours un tank) qui a un bouclier portatif façon mur d’énergie qui empêche les projectiles ennemis de passer. Quand on se sert ce ce pouvoir (qui nous empêche de tirer en même temps) on a plus qu'à contrôler la direction du personnage pour faire face au projectiles ennemis. C'est vraiment tout, il fat se tourner dans la bonne direction et basta, ça se jouerait sans problème au trackpad.
Vous allez me dire que le bouclier c'est qu'un pouvoir parmi 3 autres, on est pas obligé de s'en servir.
Ba si, parce qu'une autre particularité des MOBA c'est que chaque personnage est cantonné à un rôle précis et il faut s'y tenir rigoureusement sous peine de se faire tuer en boucle, parce que le personnages est médiocre dans tous les autres domaines. Et donc si tu diriges un tank, ton but c'est d'encaisser les dégâts des adversaires, et pour ça le bouclier est l'outil principal.

Pour être honnête c'est visiblement une classe pensée pour des casus, et en tant que telle est bien pensée et sera parfaite pour votre pote qui a 3 mains gauches mais qui veut quand même aider l'équipe. (par exemple l'arme principal c'est un lance-flamme, donc pas besoin de savoir viser)
Mais même avec des classes plus skillés c'est pas non plus la folie, ça consiste surtout à balancer le bon pouvoir au bon moment (en général quand les ennemis sont groupés, par exemple pour capturer une zone), et sinon à mitrailler en boucle avec son arme.

Le vrai problème c'est que les MOBA compensent ça par un aspect stratégique plus intéressant que j'ai pas vraiment retrouvé ici.
A cause de la vue FPS cumulée à une absence de radar (va savoir pourquoi) on a globalement aucune idée d'où se trouvent les équipiers.
Et ne venez pas me répondre qu'il faut communiquer avec ses équipiers, c'est justement la force des MOBA d'automatiser ce genre de tache, qui soyons honnête n'est pas très intéressante, pour permettre de se concentrer sur l'élaboration de stratégies.

Bref pas vraiment convaincu pour ma part, même si je vais encore lui laisser sa chance en jouant avec des potes.

Mais je suis curieux de voir si ce genre va vraiment prendre, personnellement je trouve qu'en se positionnant entre MOBA et FPS, il essaye de combler un trou qui n'existe pas vraiment (le MOBA se positionne déjà entre les STR et les FPS) et ne prend que les mauvais cotés des deux.

----------


## Haelnak

Ayant testé la beta de Paladins, je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur tous les points que tu soulèves sauf quand tu places le MOBA entre le STR et le FPS. Le MOBA c'est une fusion du MMORPG PVP (type BG de WoW) et du STR plus qu'autre chose.

Et, oui, autant le rôle de support/tank est assez intéressant dans DotA/LoL/etc., autant il est clairement naze dans un style bâtard comme Paladins puisque le côté tactique du MOBA passe quasiment à la trappe.

PS : ce post transpire d'acronymes par tous les pores...

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, quand je parlais de FPS c'était surtout pour désigner plus généralement les jeux compétitifs avec des matchs courts, vu que c'était un peu la référence incontestée (avant l'arrivé des MOBA justement).

----------


## Shapa

*Mordheim*: Alors je précise, je ne connais pas le jeu de plateau et j'en suis que dans les tutaux. Mais pour l'instant c'est l'éclate. J'aime les jeux de strat au tour par tour et j'accroche a l'ambiance. Du coup c'est bonheur.

----------


## Kelexel

*Legacy of the void.*

Je dois en être à la moitié de la campagne et c'est chiant. Les "révélations" sont nulles et contredisent le lore, ya un abus de violet et de mauvais gout chez les protoss (genre c'est bien chargé visuellement). La VF est pas top (ya le doubleur de Jim Carrey -> adios l'immersion). Les dialogues des personnages, bordel, Jim passe son temps à faire des "ouech ma poule" et "vasy Artanis on va les niquer ces salauds"... OK donc ça c'est l'humour Blizzard maintenant. Bref, le solo c'est pas vraiment ça, sauf les unités complètement abusées qui sont du coup assez sympa à jouer. 

Mais bon, comme on dit, c'est pas le gros du jeu mais pour un studio qui avait la réputation de soigner ses histoires c'est loupé.

----------


## guss

*Tekken 6* - pour le fun

----------


## Aza

> Mais bon, comme on dit, c'est pas le gros du jeu mais pour un studio qui avait la réputation de soigner ses histoires c'est loupé.


Ouais, Blizzard c'est plus ce que c'était pour les campagnes solo...

----------


## jeanviens

En ce moment, je suis complètement scotché par un jeu que je n'attendais pas du tout : *Katawa Shoujo*

Moi qui ai arrêté la plupart des visuals novels que j'ai essayé après 5 minutes parce que je me fais chier, je suis complètement sous le charme du jeu, au point de faire plusieurs parcours.

Vraiment étonné, je ne pensais pas apprécier autant un VN. 

Pour info, le jeu est gratuit, donc vous ne courrez pas grand risque à le tester.

----------


## CptProut

> En ce moment, je suis complètement scotché par un jeu que je n'attendais pas du tout : *Katawa Shoujo*
> 
> Moi qui ai arrêté la plupart des visuals novels que j'ai essayé après 5 minutes parce que je me fais chier, je suis complètement sous le charme du jeu, au point de faire plusieurs parcours.
> 
> Vraiment étonné, je ne pensais pas apprécier autant un VN. 
> 
> Pour info, le jeu est gratuit, donc vous ne courrez pas grand risque à le tester.


Lily best girl.

----------


## jeanviens

Ah je n'ai pas encore fait son arc narratif.
Pour l'instant j'ai fait ceux de Emi ( ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: ), Hanako ( ::wub:: ) et Shizuke ( :tired: ).

----------


## CptProut

> Ah je n'ai pas encore fait son arc narratif.
> Pour l'instant j'ai fait ceux de Emi (), Hanako () et Shizuke ().


C'est shizune  :tired:  pas Shizuke  :tired:

----------


## Canard WC

J'ai une violente envie de jouer à un Fallout 4 avec de la magie dedans.
Conclusion, je fais une nouvelle partie de *Skyrim* !
 ::love::

----------


## Phileas

Bon j'ai fini par craquer pour *Rimworld*. J'ai lâché ma dîme. Et depuis j'y pense même au boulot. Cela fait longtemps qu'un jeu n'avait pas produit ce genre d'effet. 

J'ai déjà planté mes deux premières colonies avec une classe certaine, il faut bien l'avouer. Je retiendrai pour le moment le pétage de câble d'une survivante qui a désoudé l'ensemble de l'équipe puis a terminé sur le sol en se vidant de son sang... même en sachant que c’était foutu, j'ai regardé le film jusqu'au bout. Pas d'happy end pour cette fois.

La phase de découverte est excellente, je tâtonne et m'amuse beaucoup.

Ce jeu pu la classe !

J'y retourne, aux dernières nouvelles ma 3em colonie était d'un coup d'un seul super mal barrée.

----------


## UndeadThings

> Bon j'ai fini par craquer pour *Rimworld*. J'ai lâché ma dîme. Et depuis j'y pense même au boulot. Cela fait longtemps qu'un jeu n'avait pas produit ce genre d'effet. 
> 
> J'ai déjà planté mes deux premières colonies avec une classe certaine, il faut bien l'avouer. Je retiendrai pour le moment le pétage de câble d'une survivante qui a désoudé l'ensemble de l'équipe puis a terminé sur le sol en se vidant de son sang... même en sachant que c’était foutu, j'ai regardé le film jusqu'au bout. Pas d'happy end pour cette fois.
> 
> La phase de découverte est excellente, je tâtonne et m'amuse beaucoup.
> 
> Ce jeu pu la classe !
> 
> J'y retourne, aux dernières nouvelles ma 3em colonie était d'un coup d'un seul super mal barrée.


Un conseil, si tu chope un minigun et que tu l'équipe a un membre de ton équipe, faut pas qu'il tire avec des personnes autours, c'est du tue t'es alliés, ce qui est pas top.

Petite info: le riz ça pousse vite.

Et fait une cellule, tu vend les mecs après.  :;): 

Mais il est pas encore sur steam non?

----------


## Phileas

> Mais il est pas encore sur steam non?


Non pas encore. Je l'ai pris sur le site.

----------


## Zerger

*You Must Build A Boat*, que j'avais pris pour ma copine en pleine désintoxication de Candy Crush (Fallait que je me dépêche, elle a déjà pratiquement torché Cook, Serve & Delicious)



Bah en fait c'est dément  ::o: 
C'est du match3 qui pour le coup, te demande d'aller super vite et de cibler des bonus précis. C'est presque aussi frénétique qu'un Magical Drop V  ::P:  Il y a plein d'objets à récuperer, des ressources, des upgrades, toujours une bonne raison pour relancer un run surtout que c'est loin d'être facile
En plus la bande son est vraiment sympa, une bonne petite surprise pour 2 boules et des poussières

----------


## Supergounou

Grosse drogue YMBAB  :;): 
1000000000 est vraiment cool aussi, quoi que assez dispensable après avoir joué à YMBAB.

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai rebranché la ps3:

*RDR: Undead Nightmare*, je le préfère à l'original. 
J'aime bien RDR mais celui-ci a tout un système de capture/défense de villages. C'est dommage de devoir y jouer à la manette, la visée est chiante.

Les zombies sont super bien. Je crois que c'est le jeu Rockstar ou l'utilisation de l'Euphoria est vraiment poussée à fond.

*Shadow of the Colossus*: Ça doit être mon... je sais pas, 15eme run ? Tout est parfait dans ce jeu. 
La rejouabilité est énorme grâce aux nombreuses façon d'aborder les combats et au mode time attack.

Toute la partie escalade est maitrisée à fond. Devoir surveiller sa barre d'endurance, bien réfléchir à ses déplacements...  :Emo: 

En plus le portage HD est excellent (et ce justifie vraiment, parce que la version PS2 à 15 fps....). Techniquement ça vieilli très bien (faut dire le jeu était en avance sur son temps) et au niveau du gameplay ça prendra jamais une ride.

----------


## schouffy

La dernière fois que j'ai essayé SotC les contrôles étaient tellement à chier que j'ai ragequit.
Faudrait que je réessaie un de ces 4.

----------


## DeadFish

> nombreuses façon d'aborder les combats [...]  Devoir surveiller sa barre d'endurance, bien réfléchir à ses déplacements...







> La dernière fois que j'ai essayé SotC les contrôles étaient tellement à chier que j'ai ragequit.

----------


## azruqh

> Grosse drogue YMBAB 
> 1000000000 est vraiment cool aussi, quoi que assez dispensable après avoir joué à YMBAB.


En même temps, on est censé y avoir joué avant. ^^

----------


## ohunpixel

a Anno 2205 , et puis bientôt à l'un des futurs meilleurs jeux de 2015 , Just Cause 3  ::wub::

----------


## Dicsaw

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c6b9...865b4ad835.jpg




Tu sais, ce petit cercle qui symbolise ton endurance et qui t’empêche de faire tout et n'importe quoi avec la grimpette.

----------


## Haelnak

SotC, c'est bien le Prince of Persia en mou ?

De mon côté je viens de jouer 2h à *Wolfenstein : TNO*. La DA est sympa, le feeling des armes très bon, l'ambiance et cool et le moteur à la rue.

----------


## Dicsaw

> SotC, c'est bien le Prince of Persia en mou ?


Non, c'est le sous Far Cry.

----------


## Haelnak

_This is the joke._ 
J'aurais pu faire moins subtil en écrivant "le sous-Prince of Persia"  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

T'as foiré ta référence ouais.  :tired:  Une référence à ton propre post, en plus.

----------


## Haelnak

Je dois être narcissique sur les bords.

----------


## DeadFish

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/77c3a7b...343afd69a1.jpg
> 
> Tu sais, ce petit cercle qui symbolise ton endurance et qui t’empêche de faire tout et n'importe quoi avec la grimpette.


J'ai pigé après coup que t'étais dans l'optique de tracer et là, effectivement, t'as pas le temps de lambiner avec les lézards. Du coup, ouais, ça doit être tendu de se trimballer avec l'endurance d'un Alan Wake asthmatique. Par contre, pour les « nombreuses façons d'aborder les combats », je vois toujours pas. De mémoire, le twist de chaque colosse reste le même, les marques restent au même endroit et les maps bougent pas non plus ; passer par la jambe gauche au lieu de la droite - et encore, paie tes « nombreuses méthodes ».

----------


## Dicsaw

> J'ai pigé après coup que t'étais dans l'optique de tracer


Non je suis pas du tout dans cette optique, ca fait longtemps que je l'ai fini mon speedrun (ça devait être en 2008 ou 9, j'sais plus).





> De mémoire, le twist de chaque colosse reste le même, les marques restent au même endroit et les maps bougent pas non plus ; passer par la jambe gauche au lieu de la droite - et encore, paie tes « nombreuses méthodes ».


Dans la plupart des cas t'es dans des arènes géantes ou tu peux te servir de plusieurs choses pour grimper sur les colosses. 

Genre le 4eme, la technique connue consiste à 

Spoiler Alert! 


passer par les sous-terrains pour que le colosse se penche et que tu puisse grimper sur sa gueule

 mais tu peux aussi 

Spoiler Alert! 


te mettre debout sur ton cheval et sauter directement sur le pelage du machin

 si t'es assez bon.

Le jeu a une physique particulière et les déplacements (du perso et des colosses) l'utilisent (je me demande même si c'était pas le premier jeu à avoir du IK) du coup y'a de la place pour l’expérimentation.





> The realtime adaptive walking animation system with IK (Inverse Kinematics) is implemented in the colossi's animation.
> 
> Colossus AI is represented as reactions to the player entering particular zones. Those reactions are not created by programmers but by designers with a collosi scripting software.




Elle vient de la, la rejouabilité.

----------


## schouffy

Je crois me souvenir avoir vu un making of de Ocarina of Time dans lequel ils parlaient d'IK mais je suis pas sûr, c'était ptête un Zelda plus récent.
D'après ton lien, c'est juste pour adapter les pieds des colosses au sol correctement (comme c'est fait dans bcp de jeux maintenant), je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte niveau rejouabilité.

----------


## Dicsaw

> D'après ton lien, c'est juste pour adapter les pieds des colosses au sol correctement (comme c'est fait dans bcp de jeux maintenant), je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte niveau rejouabilité.


Essaye au moins de lire le lien. C'est pour tous les mouvements, toutes les parties du corps des colosses (qui se déforment en temps réel en fonction des animations, chaque déformation va créer des "vibrations" qui vont directement influer sur l'endurance du personnage jouable) et surtout ça permet d'avoir des animations qui s'adaptent vraiment aux décors (comme... les attaques ? Par exemple ?).

C'est pas "comme dans la plupart des jeux" justement, qui eux utilisent l'ik parce que c'est devenu la norme (ce qui serait cool si c'était pas juste pour le visuel et si ça avait vraiment un impact sur les déplacements, comme dans Sotc donc).


Le seul "gros jeu" dans lequel je retrouve un peu ça c'est Max Payne 3, qui a un moteur physique qui permet de créer des vraies chorégraphies de dingue à chaque partie:




(et Max peut se blesser en fonction de comment il retombe)

----------


## DeadFish

Mouais, j'ai lu le lien et je ne suis toujours pas convaincu. Au mieux ça relève du micro détail (« je saute depuis le cheval ou la butte ? »), au pire c'est complètement esthétique. Ça a de la gueule, c'est super cool, c'est tout ce qu'on veut, mais pour la rejouabilité, au delà du chrono, on repassera.

- - - Updated - - -

C'est pas un reproche.




> Non je suis pas du tout dans cette optique, ca fait longtemps que je l'ai fini mon speedrun (ça devait être en 2008 ou 9, j'sais plus).


Dans ce cas-là, tu croules sous l'endurance sans forcer. Le couplet sur les déplacements qu'il faudrait surveiller ne tient plus.

----------


## parpaingue

L'endurance est largement suffisante si tu sais déjà quoi faire sur chaque colosse. Sur mon premier run je me suis retrouvé à court plusieurs fois, notamment sur les deux "petits" colosses.
Et effectivement le moteur physique permet de faire des choses bizarres, sur une partie j'avais oublié la méthode pour l'avant-dernier colosse et j'ai réussi à monter dessus en mode wtf.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Dans ce cas-là, tu croules sous l'endurance sans forcer.


Euh, non. Pas au début du moins.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Mes 2 premières heures sur *Crysis* et houalala qu'c'est bô.
Le jeu date mais tout à fond ça reste de grande qualité, je comprends l'engouement et l'émerveillement à sa sortie. Et en tant que FPS je le trouve très bien pour l'instant, j'ai testé 4 armes le feeling me plaît, j'ai mis en difficile surtout pour les petits détails qui changent (jumelles, je ne sais plus quoi...). On verra bien ce que ça donne.
Quand j'ai vu que je pouvais faire tomber les arbres j'ai été agréablement surpris.

Juste un truc qui m'embête, c'est un problème de toggle pour des touches, comme je l'indiquais sur son topic.
L'ironsight qui est en toggle c'est chiant, mais je commence à m'y faire, par contre ne *pas* avoir le toggle pour s'accroupir c'est vraiment pénible pour un jeu qui encourage à être furtif. Pour courir c'est un peu chiant aussi mais finalement ça ne sert pas suffisamment je ferai avec.
Mais si vous avez une astuce pour pouvoir s'accroupir en toggle je suis preneur.

----------


## Catel

*NaissanceE*

C'est pas mal  ::):  Il réussit là où Kairo échoue, avec peut-être un peu plus de moyens. Kairo était un Myst-like beaucoup trop abstrait où rien ne nous raccrochait aux puzzles à résoudre. NaissanceE comporte beaucoup moins d'énigmes, et plus orientées plate-formes. Son monde ressemble beaucoup plus à une cité, proche des cauchemars 80's style Brazil. Il sait l'humaniser par petites touches (un peu insuffisantes), à la mesure de ses moyens: un avatar (en FPS) doté d'un nom, d'une respiration haletante en course (qu'il faut gérer), d'un but (fuir); une architecture familière, une pièce dotée d'une table et de chaises... On ne sent pas complètement détaché de cet univers, et cela pousse à poursuivre l'exploration de ces couloirs inquiétants.

Si vous cherchez un trip aventure-exploration calme, un peu intrigant et sans combats, pour trentenaire introverti, je vous le conseille à petit prix.

----------


## Nicetios

Bon, je l'ai acheté en solde il y a un moment sous les insultes et les crachats : *Ryze, Son of Rome*



Alors : 

1- le scénario ne fait pas mal à la tête
2- les combats nécessitent des QTE 
3- c'est bô. Très bô.  :Bave:  

Si je devais résumer le jeu, c'est l'ombre du mordor sans la grimpette et avec une histoire asthmatique. 
Un bon défouloir surprenant parfois si on en attend rien.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) Si je devais résumer le jeu, c'est l'ombre du mordor sans la grimpette et avec une histoire asthmatique. (...)


Et des combats environ 23 fois plus répétitifs aussi.
J'ai réussi à tenir 15/16h sur Shadow of Mordor mais j'ai eu du mal à terminer Ryse alors que ça a duré 6h.

----------


## znokiss

> *NaissanceE*
> 
> C'est pas mal  Il réussit là où Kairo échoue, avec peut-être un peu plus de moyens. Kairo était un Myst-like beaucoup trop abstrait où rien ne nous raccrochait aux puzzles à résoudre. NaissanceE comporte beaucoup moins d'énigmes, et plus orientées plate-formes. Son monde ressemble beaucoup plus à une cité, proche des cauchemars 80's style Brazil. Il sait l'humaniser par petites touches (un peu insuffisantes), à la mesure de ses moyens: un avatar (en FPS) doté d'un nom, d'une respiration haletante en course (qu'il faut gérer), d'un but (fuir); une architecture familière, une pièce dotée d'une table et de chaises... On ne sent pas complètement détaché de cet univers, et cela pousse à poursuivre l'exploration de ces couloirs inquiétants.
> 
> Si vous cherchez un trip aventure-exploration calme, un peu intrigant et sans combats, pour trentenaire introverti, je vous le conseille à petit prix.


Ça me fait penser à Master Reboot, ton résumé. 
Du coup, tu me tente bien, là.

----------


## DeadFish

C'est quoi un jeu pour trentenaire introverti ?

- - - Updated - - -

Et un peu intrigant ?

----------


## schouffy

> Et des combats environ 23 fois plus répétitifs aussi.
> J'ai réussi à tenir 15/16h sur Shadow of Mordor mais j'ai eu du mal à terminer Ryse alors que ça a duré 6h.


Combats 23 fois plus répétitif que Mordor ? C'est un whack a mole le jeu ?!

----------


## Haelnak

Dans Ryse, tu as Attaque rapide/Attaque lourde/Blocage du début à la fin du jeu le tout ponctué de QTEs tous identiques. 

Shadow of Mordor propose au moins quelques trucs (les perks, une attaque à distance, "l'infiltration", des ennemis avec des résistances particulières, etc.) pour apporter un peu de variété, pas Ryse.

Sans abuser ça doit être le jeu avec le gameplay le plus simpliste, le plus générique et le plus creux auquel j'ai joué depuis 10 ans. 
Si je n'avais pas été intrigué par le choix de l'époque (empire romain), la qualité technique et quelques efforts de mise en scène, je n'aurais jamais tenu 6h (ou 5h30 je ne sais plus). 
C'est l'exemple parfait de la vitrine technologique.

----------


## Nicetios

Voilà. A 5 € c'est un bon péplum joli à regarder.

----------


## znokiss

Sky Rogue. 

Un jeu d'avion tout con, simpliste et moche, ça fraggue sur une musique en MIDI, c'est basique comme tout mais ça défoule, jugez plutôt : 





Bref, ça me donne juste envie d'essayer un truc plus gros.

----------


## Catel

> C'est quoi un jeu pour trentenaire introverti ?


Un jeu posé où ça te dérange pas d'être seul au monde.

----------


## purEcontact

*DmC*

C'est un bon nanar d'action, les combats font le taf et c'est plutôt joli.

----------


## Nicetios

> *DmC*
> 
> C'est un bon nanar d'action, les combats font le taf et c'est plutôt joli.


Devil May Cry ? lequel ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Si il dit que les combats font le taf il parle pas de l'original.

----------


## purEcontact

> Devil May Cry ? lequel ?


DmC

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si il dit que les combats font le taf il parle pas de l'original.




On ne critique pas un jeu développé par Hideki Kamiya. 
(Même si j'ai pas joué au premier DMC)

----------


## ohunpixel

Act Of Aggression , le dernier jeu de stratégie qui fait encore de la résistance dans le genre stratégie en temps réel

----------


## Nicetios

> Si il dit que les combats font le taf il parle pas de l'original.


 ::P:  vrai. 

Par contre, le 3 m'a laissé un bon souvenir.

----------


## Dicsaw

Oui normal, c'est à partir du 3 que le jeu assume pleinement son coté BTA.

Le 1 c'était plus un RE mixé à Ico.

----------


## Safo

*Call of Pripyat* boosté au fantastic Sigerous mod 2.2 (SGM 2.2, Atmosfear 3, Absolute Nature 3, Weapons addon, English Translation).
J'ai bien accroché à F4 terminé la semaine dernière ... et qui m'a donné très envie de refaire un run sur COP.
Chose en cours après m'etre remis à la page sur les derniers mods sympa.
Bref, 5h de jeu ce week end et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que COP ET Sgm c'est vraiment de la bonne  ::wub::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Je me fais la campagne solo de* Starcraft II:  Legacy of the Void* et je suis assez surpris du gouffre qu'il y a en termes de difficulté entre le mode "normale" et le mode "hard". En hard, on a pas vraiment le temps de réfléchir et faut masser rapidement les unités alors qu'en normal, on a largement le temps de se balader et de faire joujou avec les unités.
Le gameplay est vraiment plus trop pensé pour du solo, du coup les missions s’enchaînent sans être vraiment particulièrement passionnantes ...
Et c'est pas franchement le scénario qui relève le niveau.

Bref, ça se laisse jouer mais sans plus. Blizzard s'est pas spécialement foulé pour le coup ...

----------


## Zerger

La difficulté de Starcraft 2:
 - Facile : Tu peux débrancher ton clavier, jouer uniquement à la souris et admirer les animations ou mater une série à côté. Tu sais pas vraiment pourquoi tu joues à ce jeu, un pote te l'a filé ou tu as trouvé la boite plutôt jolie.
 - Normal: Le clavier est optionnel mais on te rappelle qu'il y a des objectifs à accomplir. Tu as déjà jouer à Starcraft contre l'IA mais sans plus.
 - Hard: Tu rebranches ton clavier parce qu'il va falloir commencer à pianoter. On estime que tu as deja subi quelques lavements sur le ladder en multi... et que tu as aimé ça  ::ninja:: 
 - Brutal: Tu main cette race, tu connais ses raccourcis et son gameplay par choeur, tu n'as aucun probleme à partir macro avec. Si ca n'est pas tout à fait le cas, les évolutions d'unités sont là pour rectifier le tir. Les lavement sur le ladder, c'est toi qui les appliques  :;): 

Les missions sont vraiment là pour faire office de tutorial pour la race, avec quelques variations d'unités pour amuser ceux qui la connaissent déjà. Après, ca vaut ce que ca vaut, perso j'ai trouvé LotV plus réussi que les deux campagnes précédentes.

Le jeu commence vraiment quand tu switches sur l'onglet [Multijoueurs]. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que Blizzard a décidé de le rendre plus abordable avec le mode Coop et surtout Archonte qui est une sorte de voiture auto-école pour Starcraft  :;):

----------


## ShotMaster

Voilà, sauf qu'il faut pas oublier que quelque soit la difficulté, tu te fais chier au final, parce que c'est quand même pas passionnant.

Sérieux en Brutal, t'as l'impression de jouer une partie de Ladder au final, sauf que tu joues contre un adversaire qui est limité à 3 unités (que le scénario impose) donc tu spam le contre.

----------


## balinbalan

*Jotun* où je dois encore terminer le boss final qui me donne du fil à retordre. La DA de ce jeu m'a conquis et le gameplay est assez simple, mais sympa à prendre en main. Pour les fans de mythologie nordique, c'est encore mieux.

*Darkest Dungeon* ou la découverte du masochisme. J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois et je commence tout juste à découvrir des builds potentiellement viables. A voir sur la durée.

----------


## Momock

Je viens de finir *RONIN*, le jeu de... je ne sais pas quoi en fait, et c'est sa principale qualité. C'est en 2D et on y joue un ninja (je ne me peux pas m'empêcher de penser à Celty de Durarara!! en voyant ce perso). Tant qu'on est pas repéré, le jeu est en rtwp, et quand on est repéré on passe en tour par tour, avec des tours qui sont équivalents à des séquences d'une seconde (l'action est ultra découpée, le but étant d'éviter de se retrouver sur la trajectoire d'une balle à la fin de son mouvement, façon ninja qui se faufile entre les tirs). C'est totalement déterministe (ou t'es pas sur la trajectoire d'une balle et t'est vivant un tour de plus, ou t'es mort). Les combats sont au coeur du jeu et sont obligatoires, l'infiltration sert juste lors de quelques séquences avec des civils ou à clairsemer le paysage avant de sauter dans le tas.

On a également une poignée de pouvoirs à débloquer en remplissant les niveaux de manière parfaite (tuer tout le monde sauf les civils, pas d'alerte) Y'a une barre qui se remplit quand on percute des ennemis (ce qui les renverse et donne un peu de répit) où qu'on les tue, mais qui se vide si on ne fait ni l'un ni l'autre. Il faut que la barre se remplisse à un certain niveau pour pouvoir utiliser un pouvoir donné, ce qui la vide complètement. Si elle se remplit à fond, on a automatiquement un tour suplémentaire gratos et la barre se vide, sans qu'on nous demande notre avis. Ça permet de faire des actions risquées tout en se sortant du danger.

C'est excellent comme concept, et c'est dommage que le jeu soit si court (6-7 heures, dont une de perdue à m'acharner sur un combat trèès dur alors qu'il y avait moyen de tuer la moitié des ennemis avant de déclencher le combat, mais j'étais compètement passé à côté) Y'a du new game plus dans le menu maintenant, je m'y mettrais dès que je pourrais. Et puis je réinstallerai sans doute Mark of the Ninja, parceque ça m'a bien donné envie. 

Le seul défaut que je trouve à RONIN en définitive, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas se déplacer "normalement" (comme pendant le rtwp) lors des combats, on est obligé de faire des bonds. Ce qui n'est pas un défaut en soi, mais c'est embêtant quand on est accroché au bord d'une corniche et qu'on ne peut pas simplement se hisser (et qu'on doive faire plein de cabriole risquées pour arriver là où on aurait dû pouvoir arriver très simplement en rtwp). Ah, et puis y'a pas cutscenes, dialogues, histoire (ou presque), mais l'ambiance est excellente, donc c'est pas grâve (c'est peut-être même mieux comme-ça)

Sinon je joue aussi à *The Next Penelope*, qui est de la course-pew-pew en vue de dessus (façon Micromachines) et... mouif. C'est sympatoche, vite-fait. Si le jeu est vraiment à pas cher et que vous n'avez rien d'autre à faire, ça se tente. Mais c'est super court et il faut grinder les boss pour upgrader son vaisseau, ce qui est un peu con honnêtement, on aurait pu faire ça autrement (en obtenant assez d'XP directement du premier coup, par exemple) On a des capacités sympa (grappin, téléportation), mais elles sont sous exploitées. Enfin j'ai pas encore fini le jeu, vu qu'il me manque le dernier monde et les défis bonus, mais voilà quoi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon je joue aussi à *The Next Penelope*, qui est de la course-pew-pew en vue de dessus (façon Micromachines) et... mouif. C'est sympatoche, vite-fait. Si le jeu est vraiment à pas cher et que vous n'avez rien d'autre à faire, ça se tente. Mais c'est super court et il faut grinder les boss pour upgrader son vaisseau, ce qui est un peu con honnêtement, on aurait pu faire ça autrement (en obtenant assez d'XP directement du premier coup, par exemple) On a des capacités sympa (grappin, téléportation), mais elles sont sous exploitées. Enfin j'ai pas encore fini le jeu, vu qu'il me manque le dernier monde et les défis bonus, mais voilà quoi.


C'est pas uniquement un jeu de course The Next Penelope. Y a de la course mais aussi beaucoup du shmup (les boss). Au final même les dernières courses contre les rivaux ressemblent à du shmup, faut apprendre les pattern des pièges pour pas se les bouffer et utiliser les pouvoirs au bon moment, c'est assez bien pensé je trouve. Par contre je n'avais pas eu besoin de grinder, les upgrades s'étaient débloquées naturellement au fur et à mesure de ma progression. La durée de vie est pile ce qu'il faut pour pas se faire chier mais pour rentrer quand même dans l'univers et apprendre à maitriser le gameplay. J'avais trouvé les défis inutiles.

En fait, le plus gros défaut de ce jeu c'est le prix, il serait sorti à 10€ ça aurait pu faire un carton.

----------


## moot

> Je viens de finir *RONIN*


Je te trouve assez indulgent avec. Je me suis vraiment beaucoup éclaté dessus, mais purée c'est plein de bugs et de petites imprécisions. J'ai eu autant de plaisir que de frustration. Y'a p'tet eu des patchs correctifs entre temps remarque. A noter qu'il a un bon potentiel à speedrun - ce que j'ai fait pendant environ 50h d'après steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

J'ai eût dans certains niveaux finaux des bugs avec le grappin, c'est vrai (du genre je me propulse vers le plafond et en fait je le traverse et me retrouve à l'étage du dessus) Ces quelques bugs ont toujours été en ma faveur, donc ça m'a pas troooop gêneé, héhé. Et je trouve le jeu absolument génial, donc c'est possible que j'ai pardonné ce genre de micro-bricoles un peu facilement (je n'y avais même pas pensé au moment d'écrire à vrai dire)

----------


## M.Rick75

> *NaissanceE*
> 
> C'est pas mal  Il réussit là où Kairo échoue, avec peut-être un peu plus de moyens. Kairo était un Myst-like beaucoup trop abstrait où rien ne nous raccrochait aux puzzles à résoudre. NaissanceE comporte beaucoup moins d'énigmes, et plus orientées plate-formes. Son monde ressemble beaucoup plus à une cité, proche des cauchemars 80's style Brazil. Il sait l'humaniser par petites touches (un peu insuffisantes), à la mesure de ses moyens: un avatar (en FPS) doté d'un nom, d'une respiration haletante en course (qu'il faut gérer), d'un but (fuir); une architecture familière, une pièce dotée d'une table et de chaises... On ne sent pas complètement détaché de cet univers, et cela pousse à poursuivre l'exploration de ces couloirs inquiétants.
> 
> Si vous cherchez un trip aventure-exploration calme, un peu intrigant et sans combats, pour trentenaire introverti, je vous le conseille à petit prix.





> Ça me fait penser à Master Reboot, ton résumé. 
> Du coup, tu me tente bien, là.


"Un trip exploration", c'est tout à fait ça. J'avais trouvé ça très chouette. Après, il y a le rapport durée/prix. Steam me compte 4h et j'ai pas cherché à foncer. Mais c'était vraiment 4h d'inquiétante étrangeté très dépaysante.

----------


## Catel

A -50%, c'est pas scandaleux si on est intéressé  ::): 

Par contre j'enlève un point à cause de la série de puzzles purement abstraits vers la fin qui sont hors-sujet  ::(:

----------


## moot

> J'ai eût dans certains niveaux finaux des bugs avec le grappin, c'est vrai (du genre je me propulse vers le plafond et en fait je le traverse et me retrouve à l'étage du dessus) Ces quelques bugs ont toujours été en ma faveur, donc ça m'a pas troooop gêneé, héhé. Et je trouve le jeu absolument génial, donc c'est possible que j'ai pardonné ce genre de micro-bricoles un peu facilement (je n'y avais même pas pensé au moment d'écrire à vrai dire)


Le bug du mur... J'ai fini par l'accepter et même l'utiliser à peu près comme je voulais  ::P: . Mais ce qui a vraiment fini par me lasser, c'est la hitbox du héros qui est parfois imprévisible au tour suivant.. (hitbox + collision des murs = le problème sur les rebords/coin). M'enfin j'exagère peut-être. Surtout que ça n'a commencé à me gêner que vers la deuxième moitié du ng+. Il est vraiment original et je suis resté sur ma faim.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ça me fait penser à Master Reboot, ton résumé. 
> Du coup, tu me tente bien, là.


Si jamais t'es intéressé par le jeu, j'ai une clé Steam à t'offrir via MP.

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *Axiom Verge*. C'est bien, mais il manque un petit quelque-chose pour rendre le jeu vraiment prennant à explorer. C'est volontaire que les environnements rappellent du Metroid de la NES (mais en vachement plus joli), mais ç'aurait été peut-être plus sympatique qu'ils ressemblent plus à de vrais lieux, et qu'ils racontent leur histoire, comme dans Metroid 3 et 4. Ou comme dans le futur Ghost Song:



Enfin le jeu est très sympa quand-même. Bonne ambiance sonore et effets, plein de secrets cachés (et qui cachent parfois carrément de nouvelles armes, qui sont assez variées et toutes utiles sauf une, des cinq que j'ai pour l'instant), environnements classes. Les boss sont méga-classes mais totalement risibles à battre, ce qui est bien dommage. On va voir comment ça évolue maintenant que j'ai des capacités à utiliser dans des zones que j'ai déjà exploré et auzquelles il faut que je retourne (c'est là qu'on va voir si le level-design est bon ou pas)

J'y retourne, tiens.

----------


## Kaale

Depuis mardi je passe mes journées sur *Valkyria Chronicles* ... Excellente TRPG, je me demande comment j'ai pu le rater à sa sortie.

----------


## azruqh

> Je joue à *Axiom Verge*. [...]


Merci pour ton retour Momock !

----------


## Super Discount

Je suis en train de découvrir *Way of the Samurai 4.*

Ça faisait un moment que je l'attendais (la sortie avait été retardée pour je ne sais quelle raison) sans vraiment savoir de quoi il s'agissait. J'avais juste entendu parler d'un monde ouvert où on faisait plus ou moins ce qu'on voulait.

Et en fait, ça doit faire cinq ou six fois que je recommence ma partie et ça commence à me gonfler. Déjà j'ai énormément de mal à appréhender le système de combat malgré les explications de début de jeu, et ensuite je passe mon temps à me battre avec une caméra de m***e complétement aux fraises. Sans compter qu'à chaque fois qu'on se bastonne, l'IA des civils a toujours la bonne idée de venir crier et se balader en plein milieu du terrain de duel. Alors soit un truc m'échappe, soit c'est vraiment n'importe quoi et les types qui ont pondu ce titre étaient sérieusement sous influence.

Je vais continuer un peu, mais pour l'instant je suis loin d'être convaincu.

----------


## Momock

T'es pas obligé de recommencer la partie quand tu meurs, et tu peux sauvegarder quand tu veux (je dis ça parceque la première fois que j'avais joué à Way of the Samurai 2, je pensais qu'on devait recommencer avec un nouveau perso quand on nourrait, tellement c'était mal expliqué...)

----------


## Super Discount

Oui, j'ai remarqué ça aussi après quelques débuts de parties. J'ai aussi recommencé pas mal de fois pour me refaire le tuto au cas où j'aurais loupé des infos sur le déroulement et la façon de jouer les combats.

J'ai vraiment envie de l'aimer ce jeu, il y règne une chouette ambiance, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurai la patience de persévérer.

----------


## Illynir

Je "joue" à *Emily is Away*.

Un jeu gratos qui paye pas de mine sur Steam mais si vous voulez retomber dans l'ambiance MSN Messenger à l'adolescence en train de draguer une copine dans les années  début 2000, c'est parfait surtout pour les trentenaire qui vont se rappeler beaucoup de souvenirs.  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

L'adolescence au début des 00's ?
Si seulement...  ::sad::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai testé une petite heure, l'ambiance rappelle vite fait les souvenirs de jeunesse (meme si perso, j'avais pas droit à des fetes de films américains chaque semaine), devoir tapoter le clavier pour écrire les phrases est plutot marrant et mais aussi gonflant après 10 minutes de jeu et au final, on se rend compte que les choix de dialogue sont assez illusoires.
Peut mieux faire...

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je vais continuer un peu, mais pour l'instant je suis loin d'être convaincu.


C'est...  ::zzz:: 

Enfin je sais pas, on m'avait venté un jeu hyper évolutif en fonction de tes choix, j'ai recommencé quatre fois, j'ai vomi à cause de la carte toute petite que je connaissais par cœur, des combats affreux et de chaque run qui doit durer... 4-6h max ?

Les mecs ont du se donner comme challenge de mettre un maximum de fin, la plupart du temps elles arrivent brusquement, comme ça.

----------


## Super Discount

Je me suis "facepalmé" hier soir en découvrant qu'il y avait des mini jeux pour se taper des gonzesses...  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

On débloque une carte à la fin ou pas ?

----------


## Super Discount

> On débloque une carte à la fin ou pas ?


Non. Les Japonais sont moins beauf que les Polonais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai commencé un petit village à *Banished* et c'est bien sympa.
Ca me fait penser à Dwarf Fortress pour le côté survie et gestion des jobs mais avec une vraie interface  ::P: 
Pas encore la patience de lancer le tutorial mais au final, on comprend assez vite comment fonctionne le jeu (et le tuto sur biendebuter m'a aussi appris quelques trucs) pour faire passer quelques hivers à ses habitants.
Par contre, j'ai constamment l'impression de manquer de tout  ::O:  C'est loin d'être simple, ca détend et c'est vraiment cool  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

*Cloudberry Kingdom*, un plateformer pour masochistes.

Énorme courbe de progression. 3h pour arriver au niveau 180, 2h de plus pour arriver au niveau 210. Le jeu est du type SuperMeatBoy, mais en encore plus basique vu qu'il n'y a qu'un bouton pour sauter, et la direction. Il faut tout le temps courir, c'est pas le genre de jeu où on peut s'arrêter pour calculer au mieux la trajectoire de notre saut. Tous les x niveaux, une petite variation dans le gameplay, avec par exemple des niveaux où l'on peut changer la gravité style VVVVVV, ou des passages en shmup (sauf qu'on ne peut tirer, on se comprend) en passant par le double saut ou la course en chariot dans laquelle il suffit de sauter avec le bon timing. Ca permet de casser un peu le rythme et c'est pas plus mal.

Dommage, toute la forme est banale, avec un DA peu inspirée, une histoire anecdotique et des musiques pas marquantes même si pas pénibles.

----------


## UndeadThings

> J'ai commencé un petit village à *Banished* et c'est bien sympa.
> Ca me fait penser à Dwarf Fortress pour le côté survie et gestion des jobs mais avec une vraie interface 
> Pas encore la patience de lancer le tutorial mais au final, on comprend assez vite comment fonctionne le jeu (et le tuto sur biendebuter m'a aussi appris quelques trucs) pour faire passer quelques hivers à ses habitants.
> Par contre, j'ai constamment l'impression de manquer de tout  C'est loin d'être simple, ca détend et c'est vraiment cool


Forest cluster, c'est parfait pour avoir du bois et de la nourriture.
Et les maisons en pierre, c'est le must du must, celle en bois servent pas a grand chose.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, vu le cout des maisons en pierre, j'espere qu'elles en valent le coup. Mon village est pas assez riche pour cela  ::(:

----------


## schouffy

A *Black Mesa* et *Max Payne 1*

Surprise, Max Payne 1 qui mettait mon PC à genoux à l'époque, fonctionne toutàfon sur mon portable avec une intel HD. C'est beau le progrès. C'est toujours aussi fun, je le finirai peut-être pas car je le connais vraiment par coeur mais le test est concluant.

Black Mesa, je pensais avoir affaire à une sorte de mod HD, mais en fait y'a beaucoup de zones qu'on ne reconnait même plus et le gameplay est assez différent aussi. J'ai fait la moitié du jeu en 2 heures, c'est court en fait  ::O:  Mais franchement c'est du beau boulot, c'est très joli, et juste assez différent pour pas avoir l'impression de jouer au même jeu, mais plutôt à un jeu différent avec une impression de déjà vu. Pour 0€, ça vaut clairement le coup d'y passer quelques heures. Après je projette de me faire Brutal Half-Life  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

*Metroid Prime*.

Grosse ambiance, c'est carrément Super Metroid en 3D. Plein de choses à découvrir, une vaste zone à explorer. Une maniabilité manette de merde même si je commence à m'y faire. Gros gros jeu j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Momock

> *Metroid Prime*.
> 
> Grosse ambiance, c'est carrément Super Metroid en 3D. Plein de choses à découvrir, une vaste zone à explorer. Une maniabilité manette de merde même si je commence à m'y faire. Gros gros jeu j'ai l'impression.


Il est dans mon top 10 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps, celui-là. "Gros jeu", en effet.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est le FPS au pad sur Gamecube ou je me trompe complètement ?

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est dommage que Metroid Prime Trilogy soit aussi cher sur Wii, la maniabilité est beaucoup plus agréable.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est le FPS au pad sur Gamecube ou je me trompe complètement ?


C'est bien lui. Avec seulement un seul stick pour les déplacements/visé (besoin d'appuyer sur un bouton pour la visée libre verticale) et pas de strafe (?) sauf en combat. Dur dur au début, mais je commence à gérer le truc, après quelques heures de jeu.

----------


## Momock

Tu peux straffer avec L+R, hors combat (enfin hors "lock", plutôt) C'est assez pratique par moments.

----------


## Supergounou

::o: 

J'avais vu dans le manuel qu'on pouvait, mais c'était indiqué 'L' uniquement me semble, normal que j'ai pas réussi. Merci ça va changer pas mal de chose!

----------


## ducon

Tant qu’à jouer à un FPS sur rails, autant tirer sur des lapins crétins avec Rayman.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu peux straffer avec L+R, hors combat (enfin hors "lock", plutôt) C'est assez pratique par moments.


Ça marche pas...  ::(: 



Ça semble pourtant assez clair dans le manuel, c'est moi qui interprète mal?




> Tant qu’à jouer à un FPS sur rails, autant tirer sur des lapins crétins avec Rayman.


Tu nous as habitué à mieux Ducon, 2/10 pour l'effort.

----------


## Shapa

> C'est dommage que Metroid Prime Trilogy soit aussi cher sur Wii, la maniabilité est beaucoup plus agréable.


Y'a la version demat Wii U à pas cher au cas où. Bon faut une Wii U.

----------


## Momock

> Ça marche pas...


Ah, laisse-moi être plus précis: tu maintiens R, ce qui te fais passer en mode "je regarde autour de moi", mais sans appuyer sur le bouton à fond à fond (sans faire péter la "résistance" de la gâchette, si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Si t'appuies trop fort de toute façon t'auras un gros cercle qui apparaîtra et avec lequel tu vises. Bref) et alors, sans lâcher R, tu te mets à appuyer sur L, ce qui fera apparaître une petite croix. Et alors tu lâches R (mais pas L!) Et là, t'es un mode straff.

Ça a l'air compliqué dit comme-ça (et puis mes souvenirs datent...), mais une fois habitué ça passe bien (enfin si tu t'en sers pour des actions ponctuelles pour profiter de l'IA basique des steums, quoi. Ça va pas devenir Quake, je crois qu'on est d'accord!)

----------


## MemoryCard

Dans mon souvenir, si tu appuies sur le bouton de lock sans rien à locker, tu peux strafer. ( putain ce vocabulaire approximatif  ::o:  )
Mais je peux me tromper...

----------


## Dicsaw

> Y'a la version demat Wii U à pas cher au cas où. Bon faut une Wii U.


Ah c'est vrai.  ::o: 





> Tant qu’à jouer à un FPS sur rails, autant tirer sur des lapins crétins avec Rayman.


Ou jouer à Doom.

----------


## Momock

> Dans mon souvenir, si tu appuies sur le bouton de lock sans rien à locker, tu peux strafer. ( putain ce vocabulaire approximatif  )
> Mais je peux me tromper...


Je crois bien que t'as raison en fait... (faut juste appuyer sur L, mais pas "à fond" quoi)

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah, laisse-moi être plus précis: tu maintiens R, ce qui te fais passer en mode "je regarde autour de moi", mais sans appuyer sur le bouton à fond à fond (sans faire péter la "résistance" de la gâchette, si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Si t'appuies trop fort de toute façon t'auras un gros cercle qui apparaîtra et avec lequel tu vises. Bref) et alors, sans lâcher R, tu te mets à appuyer sur L, ce qui fera apparaître une petite croix. Et alors tu lâches R (mais pas L!) Et là, t'es un mode straff.
> 
> Ça a l'air compliqué dit comme-ça (et puis mes souvenirs datent...), mais une fois habitué ça passe bien (enfin si tu t'en sers pour des actions ponctuelles pour profiter de l'IA basique des steums, quoi. Ça va pas devenir Quake, je crois qu'on est d'accord!)





> Je crois bien que t'as raison en fait... (faut juste appuyer sur L, mais pas "à fond" quoi)


Bon, j'ai essayé les 2 méthodes et rien n'y fait. Peut-être est-ce dû à Dolphin ou à ma manette XBoxOne.

Merci pour vos conseils tout de même, pour l'instant j'en ai pas eu nécessairement besoin, et même si ce serait drôlement pratique le jeu est assez attirant pour faire sans.

----------


## kennyo

> Tant qu’à jouer à un FPS sur rails, autant tirer sur des lapins crétins avec Rayman.


C'est pas un FPS, c'est un metroidvania.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça peut être les deux.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Metroid Prime, ce jeu, ces souvenirs...  :Bave: 

Merci de me rappeler l'existence des 3 opus sur WiiU. Je les colle en wishlist direct !  :;):

----------


## Momock

> Ça peut être les deux.


Mais ça ne l'est pas. Á moins que tu ne considères un jeu où on combat en lockant les ennemis comme un FPS, évidemment. Ce qui ferait de Zelda un TPS, du coup. Mais vu comme-ça il ne faudrait pas grand-chose pour pourvoir y coller un /FPS (la version Wii y aurait droit, par exemple)

----------


## Seymos

*Sunless Sea*, j'ai fini par craquer lors de la promo GOG. 

Pfff, cette ambiance, cette oppression. J'ai enchaîné plus de 3h de jeu, je viens de perdre mon premier capitaine, mort dans l'explosion de la chaudière du bateau, alors que j'avais forcé les machines pour échapper à un pirate. Ma vitesse restait trop faible après que la folie et le manque de vivre aient réduit mon équipage à 4 zeelors...

 :Bave:

----------


## ducon

> Ou jouer à Doom.


Sans rail alors.

----------


## Kayrah

Après The Witcher 3, je suis sur *Mad Max*. C'est pas du tout la même chose, même si les deux jeux sont à monde ouvert. Mad Max est néanmoins plus "linéaire". Pas de quêtes secondaires à proprement parlé, hormis ramasser ceci ou cela pour améliorer sa voiture. En tout cas c'est très succinct.

Et malgré le panorama qui claque, j'ai une sensation de "solitude" assez incroyable. Je m'ennuie. 
Les courses de voiture sont réussies mais c'est à peu près le point positif que je tire de ce jeu.
Le reste est très basique, comme les combats qui se révèlent relativement no-brain et peu travaillés. Un peu de fainéantise de ce côté ?
Je crois que l'on aurait même largement pu se passer de la touche "saut" tant elle est inutile. 
Quant aux graphismes, ils sont très jolis. 
Le jeu est plutôt bien optimisé d'ailleurs. Ce qui est un excellent point. 

Je crois que je ne vais pas faire long feu. Le tout est très routinier. L'histoire n'est pas profonde et les personnages, bien que sympathiques, ne suffisent pas à me faire accrocher au bousin.

----------


## Sylvine

Hier on cherchait un jeu avec un pote.
Comme il est nettement moins bon que moi à Rocket League ou Titanfall, que Helldivers est nettement moins drôle à 2 (même en remplissant avec 2 inconnus), on a cherché une alternative.

On s'est rabattu sur Orcs Must Die 2, qui est prévu pour deux et qui pèse pas trop lourd.
Je l'avais pris dans une promo Steam il y a quelque temps, joué avec un autre pote, et ça m'avait pas trop emballé, je l'avais refoutu dans mon placard Steam poussiéreux.

Ba je sais pas trop pourquoi mais je me suis nettement plus amusé cette fois, il y a un très bon équilibre entre action et pose de piège, les armes ont un petit coté FPS old school, les pièges sont hilarants surtout quand on les concentre dans un petit espace.
Ça manque juste de retours, notamment quand tu vas crever (les joueurs gueulent beaucoup sur la confiture sur l'écran mais au moins tu sais quand tu dois te planquer) ou quand les ennemis ont réussi à passer.

Du coup j'ai hâte que Fortine sorte, en espérant que le coté monde ouvert craft machin DayZ ne dilue pas trop la substantifique moelle du jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Du coup j'alterne un peu entre Helldivers et Orc Must die 2, et je dois dire qu'au niveau du déblocage de matériel l'avantage est clairement en faveur du second.
Dans OMD on débloque ce qu'on veut quand on veut tant qu'on a l'argent et surtout où on peut redistribuer ses points quand on veut
Dans Helldivers les éléments se débloquent au compte-goutte en libérant une planètes (un ensemble de 2 à 5 missions regroupées par difficulté).

Ba déjà dans Helldivers on est forcé de se farcir des missions beaucoup trop faciles pour son niveau juste pour débloquer certains trucs (bon, globalement c'est les éléments les moins intéressants, mais quand même).
Et là où dans OMD on peut expérimenter comme on veut, dans Helldivers si t'as fait un choix de merde en mettant des points dans un truc qui finalement te plait pas ou s'avère obsolète, c'est tant pis pour ta gueule.

Ça me fait penser à ces (MMO)RPG de chie dans lesquels t'as le droit de te respécialiser, mais il faut payer ouatmille dollars, typiquement le genre de mécanisme de merde pour rallonger artificiellement la durée de vie.
Genre si ton perso te plait pas, tu continues de te faire chier avec jusqu'à avoir assez farmé, ou alors tu recommences.

----------


## Clydopathe

Après avoir fini *Dex*, je me suis lancé dans *The banner Saga* et bordel, je comprends mieux les joueurs qui ont critiqué *Skyshine Bedlam*...

TBS a clairement l'avantage tant au niveau de l'histoire que du gameplay qui est bien mieux ficelé, plus tactique et plus intéressant. J'ai l'impression que l'auteur de Skyshine Bedlam a voulu s'inspirer de TBS mais qu'il n'a réussi a en sortir que les mauvais points... Son seul avantage à mes yeux reste le décor post apo qui a un certain charme.

----------


## Vaatho

> *Metroid Prime*.
> 
> Grosse ambiance, c'est carrément Super Metroid en 3D. Plein de choses à découvrir, une vaste zone à explorer. Une maniabilité manette de merde même si je commence à m'y faire. Gros gros jeu j'ai l'impression.


Profite. C'est du tout bon (et ses suites aussi d'ailleurs, même si elles sont assez différentes).

----------


## Supergounou

> Profite. C'est du tout bon (et ses suites aussi d'ailleurs, même si elles sont assez différentes).


Je profite, ça c'est sûr. Le jeu m'indique 60%, et j'ai pourtant l'impression d'avoir déjà vécu une grande aventure sur Thalion IV. Bon, quelques trucs me font rager, comme les hitbox parfois capricieuses contre les murs, qui font que Samus s'y "accroche", ou encore la non-possibilité de mettre des marqueurs dans les pièces où je suis déjà allé genre "ici, secret bombe de puissance" ce qui fait que je tourne beaucoup en rond dès que je trouve un nouvel item (j'aimerai le finir à 100%). Mais sinon, j'adhère carrément.

----------


## Momock

T'as bien pensé à scanner tous les ennemis avant de les dézinguer, aussi? (sinon pour le 100%, faudra repasser)

----------


## Supergounou

A priori, oui, y a juste un gros Metroid que j'ai oublié mais je pense (j'espère) que j'aurais à en combattre d'autres avant la fin. En fait, vu que je suis pas mal atteint de collectionnite aiguë, je suis plus souvent en visée "scanner" qu'en visée "combat"  :;):

----------


## Xchroumfph

> la non-possibilité de mettre des marqueurs dans les pièces où je suis déjà allé genre "ici, secret bombe de puissance" ce qui fait que je tourne beaucoup en rond dès que je trouve un nouvel item (j'aimerai le finir à 100%).


Oui, effectivement, c'était super relou ça.

----------


## Dicsaw

*Towerfall Ascension* à trois en local, deux jours qu'on le lance, on est pris dedans en moins de cinq minutes. Je pense que c'est le jeu qui va tourner pour le jour de l'an.

C'est au moins aussi fun que Smash Bros, il manque juste un online histoire que le jeu ne prenne pas la poussière quand les potes sont pas la, un peu plus de contenu et de folie dans les modes de jeu. 


*Lethal League*: Rigolo en local aussi mais il a pas tenu aussi longtemps que Towerfall. J'essaierai de le relancer mais j'ai eu l'impression de très vite maitriser le jeu une fois que j'avais compris la technique.

----------


## CptProut

> *Lethal League*: Rigolo en local aussi mais il a pas tenu aussi longtemps que Towerfall. J'essaierai de le relancer mais j'ai eu l'impression de très vite maitriser le jeu une fois que j'avais compris la technique.


Bizzare perso je prefere lethal league a towerfall, je joue avec des gens qui ont chacun leur perso de predilection ce qui créé un meta-game assez ouf.

----------


## alucard le mordant

*Lethal League* est un peu plus complexe à prendre en main.
Au niveau de l'investissement initial on est plus proche du jeu de combat : nécessité de connaitre divers personnages, de connaître les coups spéciaux, etc.


Sinon je me suis lancé dans *MGS V* et je viens d'arriver au premier chapitre.
Bon le jeu commence par un prologue hyper long et quasiment entièrement composé de cinématiques. Comme d'habitude Kojima fait n'importe quoi, longs plans séquence qui n'ont aucun sens, ultra-violence dénonçant l'horreur de la guerre, licorne de feu. Là où _Ground Zero_ plongeait immédiatement le joueur dans le bain (avant de se terminer sur une des cinématiques les plus navrantes du jeu vidéo) ici c'est un peu l'inverse, Kojima a envie de nous montrer qu'il est trop fort pour la mise en scène (spoiler : non).

Maintenant que Konami l'a dégagé, j'espère qu'il ira frapper à la porte du cinéma pour réaliser quelques DTV que l'on pourra recycler pour des soirées nanards.

----------


## Sylvine

> [B]Je pense que c'est le jeu qui va tourner pour le jour de l'an.


Tsssss, Toybox Turbos voyons.  :ouaiouai: 




> Sinon je me suis lancé dans *MGS V*


Aaah, enfin !

J'ai hâte que tu le termines (ou le bazarde avant) pour qu'on puisse faire des débats plein de mauvaise foi sur 10 pages avec Dicsaw et Strelock.  :Bave:

----------


## alucard le mordant

Tu notes que je commence à bitcher avant même d'avoir entamé le premier chapitre !
Bon en vrai j'ai pris le contrôle de mon premier poste de garde, l'environnement est magnifique (et la longue portée des jumelles justifie l'approche sandbox pour l'instant) et je suis content de retrouver le gameplay de Ground Zero.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu notes que je commence à bitcher avant même d'avoir entamé le premier chapitre !


J'ai fais pareil... et j'ai continué pendant toute la campagne !

Tu vas voir, ce jeu c'est comme une boite de chocolat, mais des fois c'est pas des chocolats, c'est des cailloux enrobés de merde.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui Lethal League c'est un jeu baston, assez simple à appréhender mais avec tout de même pas mal de subtilités. Les contres, les contres de contre, les frames traps, par exemple. Chaque perso est unique et possède des trajectoires qui lui sont propres, un coup spécial, un saut spécial, une vitesse de déplacement et une force de frappe. Le blunt pour charger son énergie plus vite afin de favoriser les frame trap/coups spéciaux. Et les diffentes frappes en fonction de la direction appuyée et de si on est en l'air ou pas.

Pas le jeu le plus complexe du monde donc, mais y a quoi tenir déjà une 30taine d'heures avant de bien gérer le machin.

----------


## schouffy

> Kojima a envie de nous montrer qu'il est trop fort pour la mise en scène (spoiler : non).


T'es dur, l'intro de Ground Zero déchire bien quand même. Et certains passages de MGS3 aussi. C'est over the top (et faut surtout pas qu'il mette de personnage féminin, à moins qu'il nous re-ponde un The Boss), mais si ça revenait à la mode au ciné, il ferait pas que des DTV.
Ah faut quand même qu'il embauche un gars, non japonais, pour l'humour.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Maintenant que Konami l'a dégagé, j'espère qu'il ira frapper à la porte du cinéma pour réaliser quelques DTV que l'on pourra recycler pour des soirées nanards.


Un dtv réalisé comme un mgs, je prend à 25 euros le blu-ray simple à la fnac.
Et les nanars ça ressemble pas à ça.





> Tsssss, Toybox Turbos voyons.


Il tourne aussi mais seulement quand on a trop bu.


Sinon j'ai repris TW3, par toutes petites doses. J'ai arrêté à 30h de jeu à cause des persos qui me gonflaient, je pouvais pas saquer les contrôles et les combats en plus.

Après 17go de patch y'a du mieux, c'est plus la galère comme avant au niveau des déplacements et j'aime bien les combats au final, je jouerai pas au jeu juste pour ça mais ça soutient bien l'ensemble.
En l'espace de 10h de jeu j'ai eu droit à 

Spoiler Alert! 


une scene de cul sur une licorne (très laid ce passage)

 et deux scènes dans un spa (moins laids, j'ai même eu droit à 

Spoiler Alert! 


une vieille avec des gros seins !

). J'ai toujours du mal avec cette moule de Geralt mais y'a des persos qui sont mieux heureusement.

Les dialogues me perdent avec toutes leurs références au lore, ça fait un peu forcé de ce coté.

Je sors de 120h de New Vegas du coup j'ai été un peu surpris en voyant que les quêtes n'étaient pas "libres": je rencontre des gardes du corps, ils voient mes armes: "tu peux pas passer, t'as des armes dans le dos !". Ok, je recharge ma partie, je déséquipe toutes mes armes: "tu peux pas passer, t'as des armes dans le dos !", ok d'accord.

Mais sinon ça va, c'est même très bien quand on sort de l'histoire principale, on croise toujours un corps sur lequel enquêter, chaque lieux à une histoire... c'est vraiment impressionnant à ce niveau.
Fallait juste Triss en perso principal.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Désireux de faire the witcher 3, j'ai décidé de recommencer la trilogie vu que les choix sont répercutés comme dans mass effect.  (J'avais arrêté d'ennui à l'avant dernier chapitre du premier et j'ai le second dans mon backlog depuis des plombes)

Mais putain que c'est chiant pour l'instant, le tutorial du premier est imbitable mais j'ai réussi à le passer. Je suis dans le village hanté par les chiens et alors que la première fois, c'est passé (sans énorme enthousiaste), ce coup-ci, je m'emmerde complètement et je m'impatiente à faire des quêtes de chie. Je vais prendre la soluce pour plier le truc le plus rapidement possible et en easy. Mais je me tâte, peut être que je vais tout lacher et commencer par le deux quitte à prendre une sauvegarde.  Pour l'instant, j'ai plus l'impression de remplir ma déclaration d’impôt que de m'amuser. Rassurez moi, le deux est mieux ?

----------


## Haelnak

Si tu n'es pas sensible au style (ambiance/écriture) du premier, ça ne sera pas mieux pour le second avec son système de combat pas spécialement passionnant.
Donc passe directement au 3. 

De toutes façons la majorité des joueurs consoles n'a jamais touché aux deux premiers opus et, ayant terminé les 3, je pense qu'il n'est pas indispensable d'avoir fait les deux premiers pour y jouer.
Ça permet simplement pour mieux comprendre le background (et encore, c'est assez limpide dans TW3), capter quelques références et revoir certains personnages de TW1 et 2.

----------


## schouffy

*Lords of the Fallen*, pfiou c'est générateur de rage ce truc. Les armes faiblardes, les ennemis blindés qui font la tortue et te 2-shot, le spam d'ennemis... J'avançais assez vite au début, là j'en suis à l'infiltrator et j'en chie pas mal. Toujours avec ma hache de boucher, je sais pas si je suis censé avoir une arme plus puissante à ce moment du jeu mais tout ce que je trouve pèse 90 kilos et met 10 secondes à taper mollement.
Ils ont absolument tout piqué de Dark Souls, mais c'est pas génial pour autant. Ils ont même récupéré les mauvaises idées genre le stick en avant + gachette pour le kick ou l'attaque sautée, ou le bouton unique pour rouler/sprinter/sauter. C'est difficile dans le sens relou, un peu dans le genre de certains passages de Dark Souls 2.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai avancé un peu et en fait, une fois qu'on joue comme le jeu veut qu'on joue (armes lourdes avec coups lents), c'est assez sympa. Y'a toujours des ennemis chiants (les géants à bouclier qui font la tortue par exemple). Mais y'a une attaque lourde sprintée qui démonte tout, et c'est bien violent comme j'aime. Plutôt une bonne surprise en fin de compte ce jeu, mon perso a eu une grosse montée en puissance et c'est le genre de trucs que j'aime dans ces jeux.

----------


## Sim's

En pleine folie Star Wars je fais Jedi Knight : Dark Forces 2. Le moins que je puisse dire c'est que ça pique un peu les yeux.  :^_^: 

J'ai trouvé un pack de texture qui devrait améliorer un peu le tout. Et si tout vient bien je me fais l'extension avec Mara Jade  ::love::

----------


## Kupris

Ça me rappelle que je dois également l'a faire cette extension  ::o: 
Le Dark Forces 2 est bien sympa une fois configuré de sorte qu'il ne plante/bug pas (ce qui n'est pas gagné sur les machines modernes).
Après mon épisode préféré restera le Jedi Outcast  ::love::

----------


## Haelnak

Aux betas de *Street Fighter V* et *Fable Legends*, j'essaierais de faire un retour plus complet plus tard.

----------


## jeanviens

Actuellement je joue à 2 jeux :

*Shadow complex* choppé gratuitement (encore possible pendant les fêtes) : un bon jeu popcorn, maniable, pas moche, propre, assez fun pour l'instant (2h de jeu). A voir pour la suite, mais ça démarre bien.
*Flatout 1* : assez chouette même si après 7 courses où j'ai terminé dans les 2 premiers sans trop de problème, je me retrouve face à un pic de difficulté assez chiant (bon, je suis pas très doué non plus, ça doit certainement jouer). Du coup, si quelqu'un a des trucs ou astuces utiles pour le jeu. Mais c'est plutôt bon comme jeu arcade malgré ce défaut.

Edit: bon il suffise que je dise que Shadow complex est pas mal pour être bloqué par un passage à la con où le jeu rame au moment d'un saut délicat. Du coup, il passe au bord de la fenêtre pour l'instant.

----------


## tof1984

J'ai commencé et je dévore *Tetrobot and co.,* des développeurs montpelliérains Swing Swing Submarine. Franchement, le jeu est fantastique. C'est très joli, les musiques sont excellentes et surtout les puzzles sont très inventifs et corsés, mais avec toujours une logique implacable et des indices subtils qui aident à les résoudre. Un pur bonheur. Non franchement, dans le genre réflexion, il rejoint déjà mon petit panthéon perso au côté de Toki tori et.. et puis c'est tout, les jeux de réflexion combinatoire ne sont pas si courants, à ma connaissance. Je le recommande chaudement pour s'activer les méninges entre deux coupes de champagne !

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé et je dévore *Tetrobot and co.,* des développeurs montpelliérains Swing Swing Submarine. Franchement, le jeu est fantastique. C'est très joli, les musiques sont excellentes et surtout les puzzles sont très inventifs et corsés, mais avec toujours une logique implacable et des indices subtils qui aident à les résoudre. Un pur bonheur. Non franchement, dans le genre réflexion, il rejoint déjà mon petit panthéon perso au côté de Toki tori et.. et puis c'est tout, les jeux de réflexion combinatoire ne sont pas si courants, à ma connaissance. Je le recommande chaudement pour s'activer les méninges entre deux coupes de champagne !


Le 100% est très compliqué, bon courage avec certaines énigmes! Un jeu que j'ai adoré moi aussi, surtout grâce à ce level design divin.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Yakuza 5.*

Je sais pas par où commencer. J'ai fini la première partie en une quinzaine d'heure, la fin est tellement épique que ça aurait pu être un jeu seul. J'y jouais un ancien Yakuza devenu taxi.

Je suis dans la deuxième partie, en prison avec un chauve qui se rêve chevelu dans une ville voisine pour s'échapper mentalement et faire du karaoké avec la meuf d'un co détenu. Enfin presque, je me suis échappé. (Physiquement du coup) Donc je vais bientôt aller dans les montagnes chasser des ours et des cerfs avant d'aller dans la ville voisine faire du karaoké avec la meuf du co détenu dont j'ai rêvé.

Et écraser des scooters sur la tête des Host qui m'agresse.

Normalement, une fois que j'ai fini ce passage, je vais pouvoir jouer une adolescente qui fait des battles de dance dans la rue parce qu'elle rêve d'être Idol, puis l'ancien SDF devenu prêteur sur gage qui fait du taekwondo et qu'est pote avec l'idole et les yakuzas du début.

Et puis après y a un joueur de baseball normalement.

J'ai hâte.

----------


## Shapa

*Aarklash Legacy*: Topé a pas cher sur GoG en soldes. J'avais la flemme de lancer League, du coup j'ai cliqué sur cette icone un peu au hasard et c'est vachement bien! Bon alors l'histoire on s'en tape. Mais les combats sont vraiment excellents. Par contre le joue en normal et j'en chie. Bon après faut aimer se taper des combats  la chaine, lire des sorts pendant 5 minutes pour savoir quoi ou comment contrer les ennemis etc... Mais bonne surprise. 

*Nuclear Throne*: Vlambeer, what else? Par contre j'avais la version sans DRM et elle est pas a jour, seule celle de Steam l'est. C'est un poil relou, bon j'avoue j'ai pas testé de le lancer sans démarrer Steam. 

*AC:Unity*: ON ATTENDS AVANT DE LANCER DES CAILLOUX! Je m'explique. j'ai acheté ma PS4 d'occaz' et on me la filé avec. J'ai eu la flemme de mettre le BR dans la console jusqu'a Samedi, je sais pourquoi maintenant. Je sais pas si ça décolle, mais putain la première heure...

----------


## BenRicard

> Je sais pas si ça décolle, mais putain la première heure...


Si, si, après ça décolle, tu peux grimper sur les toits....ok je sors....  :Facepalm:

----------


## sissi

Vais vous parler d'un jeu auquel j'aime jouer mais qui commence sérieusement à me casser les couilles.
Son éditeur ? Capcom.
Le titre ?

*Dead Rising 3*.

Alors, je me marre à péter du zombie en masse avec des armes débiles, faire des missions fedex débiles, buter des boss débiles, faire des screens débiles mais je le trouve moins dur que le second épisode coté boss et quêtes, je n'ai pas eu ce ptit truc bandant du 2 où il fallait gérer les quêtes chronométrées et même parfois relancer la partie pour bénéficier des points d'xp en plus pour aller buter les boss. J'ai pas reset une seule fois la partie pour dire et j'en suis à l'avant dernier chapitre. Je vais le faire quand même pour récupérer les plans de craft et les succès, dommage, j'aurais aimé que cela soit par nécessité et pas par collectionnite. Techniquement, c'est dégueulasse, flou et pop de texture, faut pas oublier que c'est tiré de la X Bouse 1 et qu'il ne fallait pas s'attendre à des miracles.

Là, il est 8h passée, j'ai envie d'une p'tite partie avant d'aller me pieuter mais je peux pas. Je dois attendre.
Que le titre se réinstalle.
Parce que le jeu se barre tout seul de ma bibliothèque Steam. Pour la cinquième fois. Hier après midi, j'ai quitté Steam, il était là. Ce matin, après reboot, il est parti.  :Emo: 
C'est usant. Je dois attendre que Steam s’aperçoive que les fichiers sont déjà là puis fasse le nécessaire pour refoutre tout en ordre pour que je puisse enfin jouer. Ça me prend juste une demie heure.
Mais c'est trop tard. Je vais dormir. Et si j'éteins le pc, il se désinstallera encore.

Le pire, c'est que j'ai lu que des gars avaient vu leurs sauvegardes disparaitre comme par magie.  :Emo:

----------


## Lilja

Mais putain ! 
Dur  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Pourquoi tu copies pas le dossier du jeu ailleurs ?

Oui, c'est pas vraiment une solution, mais ça m'a l'air moins pire que retélécharger à chaque fois.

----------


## schouffy

Steam ne retélécharge pas, il se rend compte que les fichiers existe, mais ça prend un peu de temps quand même.
T'as pas Steam lancé sur plusieurs PC, et une sorte de synchro de ta liste de jeux qui s'emmêle les pinceaux ? Je sais que moi ça me faisait foirer mes catégories, y'a ptête d'autres problèmes.

----------


## sissi

Ben non, même pas. J'ai pas allumé mon autre pc depuis deux semaines et c'était avant que je ne lance DR 3 pour la première fois. J'ai laissé le pc en veille et steam ouvert au lieu d'éteindre windows,  je m'attends au pire.   :tired:

----------


## Meuhoua

> je n'ai pas eu ce ptit truc bandant du 2 où il fallait gérer les quêtes chronométrées et même parfois relancer la partie pour bénéficier des points d'xp en plus pour aller buter les boss.


Joue avec le mode de difficulté dédié ("Cauchemar" il me semble) et tu retrouvera le principe de gestion du temps, par contre je me rappelle plus si il est dispo d'entrée ou si il faut finir le jeu une fois pour l'avoir (et si c’est le cas il y a un tweak pour le débloquer d'entrée).

----------


## Dicsaw

> Vais vous parler d'un jeu auquel j'aime jouer mais qui commence sérieusement à me casser les couilles.


C'est pas le jeu qui s'amuse à te casser les couilles, c'est Steam.





> Techniquement, c'est dégueulasse, flou et pop de texture, faut pas oublier que c'est tiré de la X Bouse 1 et qu'il ne fallait pas s'attendre à des miracles.


Oh oui, ne parlons pas des éclairages ou du nombre de zombie à l'écran !

Le portage est moyen mais les bugs sont assez rares et le jeu est beau (surtout de nuit), faut arrêter.

----------


## sissi

> Joue avec le mode de difficulté dédié ("Cauchemar" il me semble) et tu retrouvera le principe de gestion du temps, par contre je me rappelle plus si il est dispo d'entrée ou si il faut finir le jeu une fois pour l'avoir (et si c’est le cas il y a un tweak pour le débloquer d'entrée).


J'ai les quêtes chronométrées en mode histoire. En comparant avec le deux, le mode normal était bien plus dur, surtout les boss. Je passerais en cauchemar.





> C'est pas le jeu qui s'amuse à te casser les couilles, c'est Steam.


Ben je m'en cogne de savoir si c'est Steam qui merde ou si c'est le dev qui a mal codé l'implémentation des outils de Steam, tout ce que je constate c'est que seul DR3 m'a fait ça dans ma liste de jeu. Et puis il me faut bien un coupable.  ::trollface:: . Je pencherais pour les devs...




> Oh oui, ne parlons pas des éclairages ou du nombre de zombie à l'écran !
> 
> Le portage est moyen mais les bugs sont assez rares et le jeu est beau (surtout de nuit), faut arrêter.


Mouais, c'est subjectif, je le trouve moyen graphiquement, de nuit, c'est pas l'extase non plus, faut pas charrier. Oui, ya plein de zombies et ça joue surement sur les perfs et les choix de dev mais un peu de peaufinage n'aurait pas fait de mal au jeu, je tourne sur une 970 4go, 8 go de ram et un i5 460k tout à fond en 1080 capé 30 fps. Autant sur console je peux comprendre qu'il faille s'adapter aux hardwares figées en faisant des concessions, autant sur pc, j'ai du mal à pardonner le flou sur les cotés de l'écran quand je change de direction ou les textures qui viennent s'afficher avec du retard dans des endroits vides de zombies, le tout saupoudré d'aliasing. Le jeu est bon, il méritait un meilleur traitement qu'un day one sur Xbox 1.  :tired:

----------


## Dicsaw

On passe d'un jeu techniquement dégueulasse à un jeu moyen graphiquement, ça va.  ::trollface:: 

 

C'est pas du niveau de Gta ou Witcher 3 mais ça va c'pas de la merde non plus. Surtout les éclairages dynamiques.  :Bave: 

Et y'a pas de "flou quand on change de direction" ni de cap 30 fps. Enfin si mais ça se désactive dans les options.

----------


## sissi

::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Son éditeur ? Capcom.


^

----------


## Haelnak

Et puis les Dead Rising n'ont jamais été des étalons techniques hein... C'est surtout pour la masse de "mobs" à l'écran qu'ils font forts, et c'est pareil pour le troisième opus.

----------


## Dicsaw

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f8...c41bc0a5ea.jpg


Les bugs visuels c'est pas fourni de base.





> Et puis Dead Rising 1 et 2  étaient bien moches hein...


Le 2 était pas beau mais le 1 était petite une claque à sa sortie sur 360. Les animations, les visages, le nombre de zombies visibles (encore)...

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai édité sale "turboquoter"  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Le 2 était pas beau mais le 1 était petite une claque à sa sortie sur 360. Les animations, les visages, le nombre de zombies visibles (encore)...


Je sais pas si c'est une vraie prouesse d'afficher beaucoup de trucs sans IA à l'écran (j'ai très peu joué à Dead Rising, mais j'imagine que si 50 zombies sont visibles, seuls les plus proches ont une "IA" d'activée vu que le reste on ne les regarde pas.
Dans Hitman Blood Money qui a déjà presque 10 ans par exemple, le carnaval était impressionnant en nombre de piétons mais très peu avaient une IA exécutée, du coup ça devient juste un mesh répétée plein de fois (avec éventuellement des variantes à la L4D2) ce que les GPU gèrent bien.
Voilà je sais pas trop où je veux en venir mais le sujet m'intéresse donc si qqun a des infos intéressantes à ce sujet je serai ravi de les lire  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Non mais tu peux tout aussi bien te retrouver au milieu d'une horde avec tous les zombies qui deviennent "actifs". Ils sont pas juste nombreux en arrière plan.






Quand même, une prouesse je sais pas mais t'as pas ça dans tous les jeux.

----------


## Astasloth

Pour le moment, je joue à *Apotheon*.

Bon, j'aime beaucoup la patte graphique. Le fait d'avoir imité les dessins de la Grèce antique donne vraiment un chouette cachet à ce jeu (qui m'avait donné envie de l'acheter malgré certaines critiques peu engageantes). Et j'aime bien le jeu aussi, même s'il est vrai qu'il n'est pas parfait. La maniabilité est parfois un peu étrange, mais il y a quelques bonnes idées de gameplay qui rattrapent la sauce (je viens de passer Apollon et Artémis et j'ai beaucoup aimé la façon dont on doit affronter ces boss, surtout Artémis, ça fait vraiment situation des récits mythologiques). J'aime bien l'histoire aussi, le fait de croiser les dieux de l'antiquité. Mais il faut dire que j'ai toujours été une amoureuse de la mythologie.

Bref, ce n'est pas LE jeu de l'année, mais je le trouve agréable quand même.

----------


## Supergounou

*12 is Better than 6* le Hotline Miami chez les cowboys avec une DA très particulière:



Je m'attendais à un petit jeu, c'est un petit jeu. Un seul environnement, des musiques en boucle pas toutes en accord avec le thème, des approximations dans la maniabilité/les hitbox, et des collisions douteuses. La visibilité est mauvaise au début à cause de cet excès de bleu et de blanc, mais ça s'atténue rapidement.

Heureusement le titre contient quand même des bonnes idées, comme la gestion du pognon, le système de munition et de recharge des armes, l'ambiance drugs & rock'n'roll. L'histoire est toute conne (revanche!) mais donne envie de continuer, les puzzles sont souvent simples à appréhender mais demandent tout de même un peu de skill.

Je vais donc continuer un peu, pour l'histoire, en espérant que la suite ne sombre pas dans la répétition à outrance.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sur un moment de faiblesse, j'ai pris *Assassin's Creed Rogue*, et en fait c'est sympa. J'avais adoré Black Flag (et AC3 oui oui je sais, mais bon c'est comme ca), donc forcément, pas trop de risques, mais le fait de revoir une carte maritime complètement vierge, avec pleins de "?" de partout.

Le titre a quand même salement vieilli après 40h sur AC:Unity, mais il fait son taf. Il me tarde d'avancer dans l'histoire et voir ce qu'ils proposent au niveau méta ^^

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non mais tu peux tout aussi bien te retrouver au milieu d'une horde avec tous les zombies qui deviennent "actifs". Ils sont pas juste nombreux en arrière plan.
> 
> Quand même, une prouesse je sais pas mais t'as pas ça dans tous les jeux.


Oui le premier m'a mis une claque à ce niveau. Même sans IA ils bougent, faut animer tout ça, et sur xbox360 encore.
Et en plus sans être un bijou graphique, il n'était pas moche.

Les suites je ne sais pas, j'ai à peine touché au 2, autant la contrainte de temps du premier me plaisait, m'obligeait à faire des choix, autant cette histoire de médicament sans savoir où aller m'a vite saoulé, c'était plus du die & retry en refaisant plusieurs fois la même chose en attendant de trouver où aller.
Je m'y suis peut être mal pris, j'ai tout de suite buté contre le boss en moto, j'ai essayé des dizaines de fois sans réussir à l'avoir. Pour moi il arrivait trop tôt dans le jeu, je suis sans doute pas doué aussi, mais ça m'a découragé et j'ai arrêté là cette série.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le titre a quand même salement vieilli après 40h sur AC:Unity


C'est pas qu'il a vieilli, c'est juste qu'il a été développé pour l'ancienne génération de consoles.

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, j'ai commencé Crypt of the Necrodancer, j’accroche pas du tout.

Sur la papier ça avait l'air chouette le mélange roguelike/jeu de danse, mais une fois la manette en main c'est mouarf.
J'arrive pas à vraiment à me concentrer sur le rythme (oui, c'est entièrement de ma faute) et j'ai l'impression de juste foncer sur les ennemis du coup c'est pas très intéressant.

Je pense que je vais me faire rembourser, même si c'était pas très cher je sais pertinemment que j'y toucherais pas.

----------


## schouffy

Eh bien pour ma part c'est *No One Lives Forever*, et c'est trop bien.
J'en parlerai plus quand je l'aurai terminé, mais si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, foncez.
Il n'est certainement pas parfait, mais son statut de jeu culte n'est pas usurpé.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*KOTOR 2*, poussé par le Canard Spécial Starwars

Et effectivement, passée la saignée des yeux (il à quand même sacrément pris un coup de vieux), c'est tout à fait plaisant !

Un bon petit RGP StarWars qui mérite qu'on se repenche un peu dessus.

----------


## Haelnak

> Bon, j'ai commencé Crypt of the Necrodancer, j’accroche pas du tout.
> 
> Sur la papier ça avait l'air chouette le mélange roguelike/jeu de danse, mais une fois la manette en main c'est mouarf.
> J'arrive pas à vraiment à me concentrer sur le rythme (oui, c'est entièrement de ma faute) et j'ai l'impression de juste foncer sur les ennemis du coup c'est pas très intéressant.
> 
> Je pense que je vais me faire rembourser, même si c'était pas très cher je sais pertinemment que j'y toucherais pas.


Tu as plagié mon retour d'il y a quelques semaines ? 
J'ai eu exactement le même ressenti et je me suis fait rembourser pour la même raison.

----------


## Sylvine

Merde, je vais me mettre à acheter des cartes graphiques hors de prix en double et faire des captures d'écran de jeux chiants !  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

:tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *KOTOR 2*, poussé par le Canard Spécial Starwars
> 
> Et effectivement, passée la saignée des yeux (il à quand même sacrément pris un coup de vieux), c'est tout à fait plaisant !
> 
> Un bon petit RGP StarWars qui mérite qu'on se repenche un peu dessus.


Pareil.
Je partais pour me terminer MGS V, puis avec la discussion sur l'autre topic je me suis retrouvé sur Gog à payer le jeu. 
Restoration Pack installé, go go go ! Ce jeu mériterait son même à la Deus Ex  "Dès que quelqu'un en parle, un con ailleurs le réinstalle".

----------


## Canard WC

> Eh bien pour ma part c'est *No One Lives Forever*, et c'est trop bien.
> J'en parlerai plus quand je l'aurai terminé, mais si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, foncez.
> Il n'est certainement pas parfait, mais son statut de jeu culte n'est pas usurpé.


Jeu culte s'il en est ! Je l'avais en version boite, d'un autre côté à l'époque le dématérialisé n'existait pas vraiment, tout comme l'internet grand public. Mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
 ::love:: 
Par contre introuvable de nos jours, comment as tu fait pour mettre la main dessus ?

----------


## schouffy

Je ne souhaite pas en parler  ::(:  c'est très dommage ouais. Comme Soldier of Fortune aussi, c'est devenu introuvable.

----------


## Catel

> Je l'avais en version boite, d'un autre côté à l'époque le dématérialisé n'existait pas vraiment


Sans déconner ?  ::ninja:: 

Soldier of Fortune je l'ai... mais il veut pas s'installer.  :Emo:

----------


## Nicetios

> Je ne souhaite pas en parler  c'est très dommage ouais. Comme Soldier of Fortune aussi, c'est devenu introuvable.


SOF  :Bave: 

la première fois, dans le métro ... la découverte des corps détachables ...  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

> Sans déconner ? 
> 
> Soldier of Fortune je l'ai... mais il veut pas s'installer.


installer 32 bits sur OS 64 bits, comme souvent ? Ce qui est rageant c'est que souvent le jeu pourrait tourner derrière, mais le setup bloque tout.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Eh bien pour ma part c'est *No One Lives Forever*, et c'est trop bien.
> J'en parlerai plus quand je l'aurai terminé, mais si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait, foncez.
> Il n'est certainement pas parfait, mais son statut de jeu culte n'est pas usurpé.


Et sa suite est également excellente.  ::lol::

----------


## ercete

J'ai jeté la manette après 10mn, ça a sauvé le jeu d'une mort certaine pour moi.
Et j'ai bien fait car je l'ai adoré par la suite.
Après j'ai eu excessivement du mal avec le concept du rythme et c'est là LE gros objectif du jeu, c'est pas insurmontable c'est juste qu'on est pas habitué.

Si tu lui a pas déjà fait un sort : essayes quelques sessions au clavier !

----------


## ducon

> Merde, je vais me mettre à acheter des cartes graphiques hors de prix en double et faire des captures d'écran de jeux chiants !


Doom fonctionne très bien sans carte graphique.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, j'ai commencé Crypt of the Necrodancer, j’accroche pas du tout.
> 
> Sur la papier ça avait l'air chouette le mélange roguelike/jeu de danse, mais une fois la manette en main c'est mouarf.
> J'arrive pas à vraiment à me concentrer sur le rythme (oui, c'est entièrement de ma faute) et j'ai l'impression de juste foncer sur les ennemis du coup c'est pas très intéressant.
> 
> Je pense que je vais me faire rembourser, même si c'était pas très cher je sais pertinemment que j'y toucherais pas.


C'est dommage. Mais c'est compréhensif, j'ai aussi eu du mal à rentrer dans le jeu. Je dirais même que les 2 premières heures ont été assez désagréables. Mais finalement, on apprend les patterns des monstres, l'utilité des objets, et ça roule pendant 20h. C'est un roguelite, ne t'attendre pas à ce que ce soit magnifique dès le premier instant, n'hésite pas à pousser jusqu'à tes 2h de droit avant de te faire rembourser.

----------


## Catel

> Doom fonctionne très bien sans carte graphique.


Mais il faut au moins un 486 dx 33  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> installer 32 bits sur OS 64 bits, comme souvent ? Ce qui est rageant c'est que souvent le jeu pourrait tourner derrière, mais le setup bloque tout.


Trop compliqué

----------


## Sylvine

> n'hésite pas à pousser jusqu'à tes 2h de droit avant de te faire rembourser.


C'est TROP TARD ! :bruit d'orage:

J'ai testé Chariot avec ma copine, on a pas pu y passer trop de temps mais contrairement à Crypt truc c'est amusant de suite et ça donne envie d'en voir plus.
Je suis très client des jeux qui exploitent la physique, et là avec le chariot qu'on doit pousser (qui donne son nom au jeu donc) et qui est l'élément central du gameplay j'ai tout de suite eu des bonnes vibrations. Se rattraper de justesse en rappel au chariot ou au contraire l'empecher de se casser la gueule, monter dessus pour faire de la luge, y'a un plaisir basique qui marche de suite même avec ma copine qui est pourtant nulle.
NULLE.


Bon sinon j'ai ressorti EDF Insect Armageddon de son caisson cryogénique, 'tin mais ça pourrait être tellement bien cette franchise si c'était moins traité en mode jmenbalek, parce que c'est un nanar, lol.
Les ennemis qui prennent des plombes à crever (sans déconner les boss c'est 30 minutes à tirer dessus), le manque de retour et de sensation (avec un fusil d'assaut quand c'est vraiment le merdier c'est parfois impossible de savoir si on est en train de tirer ou pas, le bouton pour tirer déconnerait qu'il me faudrait 5 minutes pour m'en rendre compte), la difficulté à chier qui est basée sur du grinding à outrance (c'est le coté asiatique ça)...
Le jeu est même pas cohérent, quand tu meurs, même après 45 minutes de combat (comme ça vient de m'arriver) tu gagnes que dalle, ça va même pas dans le sens farming.

C'est dommage parce qu'à coté de ça c'est vraiment épique à un niveau rarement vu ailleurs malgré le coté jeu budget (à certains moment tu te crois vraiment dans un film à la Independance Days), ça pourrait être skillé (avec les ennemis volants ou qui peuvent s'accrocher au mur et au plafond faut vraiment regarder partout, les armes ont un bon coté old school, y'a un jetpack...) et on sent qu'il y a un petit coté Dark Souls/jeu wiki avec plein de trucs à apprendre et de combinaisons à essayer (avec aussi le coté trouver les failles).

Cet épisode là a été refilé à un studio américain (Vicious Cycle Software, inutile de regarder leur ludographie (si ce mot existe) ils n'ont rien fait de notable à part ça), la prochaine fois proposez ça à From Software ou à Respawn.  :Bave: 
Dans un monde ouvert avec les dégâts qui restent et un coté stratégique.  :Bave: 
Et puis aussi je serais riche et j'aurais une Ferrari.  :Bave: 




> Doom fonctionne très bien sans carte graphique.


Faire une blague aussi approximative pour un prof de math, je suis tout chamboulé !

----------


## parpaingue

EDF 4.1 était listé dans le dernier leak steam. Je veux, le 4 tout court était déjà génial malgré les grosses ramures sur ps3 (et le psn en carton).
Et les EDF japonais (tous sauf insect armageddon en fait) sont bien des nanars assumés, y a pas de problème.

----------


## sebarnolds

Pour No One Lives Forever, ils sont encore trouvables (anglais ou français, j'ai pas vérifié) sur eBay.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et les EDF japonais (tous sauf insect armageddon en fait) sont bien des nanars assumés, y a pas de problème.


Insect Armageddon c'est aussi du nanar assumé, y'a pas de soucis (ils ont juste giclé certains délires trop japonais style les valkyries manga dégueulasses, et tant mieux  :Gerbe: ). Les répliques digne de Nanarland, le design complétement ringard des ennemis, la physique débile... tout est là.

Le problème c'est que "nanar assumé", dans le ciné comme dans les jeux, c'est juste un synonyme pour "grosse merde".

C'est bon, ça fait un moment que la série à quitté son statut de truc fauché qui sort dans l'anonymat, maintenant ils le vendent plein pot et le déclinent en 500 versions, il serait peut-être temps de se sortir les doigts du cul et d'essayer de fignoler ça au lieu de se planquer derrière l'excuse du "C'EST FAIT EXPRÈS !".




> Pour No One Lives Forever, ils sont encore trouvable (anglais ou français, j'ai pas vérifié) sur eBay.


Ouais 'fin bon, en cherchant bien tu dois pouvoir trouver le Saint Suaire sur eBay.

----------


## purEcontact

*Crypt of the Necrodancer*

Je l'ai pris en solde donc j'y passe un peu de temps dessus aussi.
J'ai eu du mal au début avec le personnage qu'on te refile, comme Sylvine :




> Sur la papier ça avait l'air chouette le mélange roguelike/jeu de danse, mais une fois la manette en main c'est mouarf.
> J'arrive pas à vraiment à me concentrer sur le rythme (oui, c'est entièrement de ma faute) et j'ai l'impression de juste foncer sur les ennemis du coup c'est pas très intéressant.


Par contre, je suis allé dans la sélection des personnages et j'ai vu qu'on avait directement accès au bard qui n'en a rien à foutre du rythme parce que c'est lui qui l'impose.
Du coup, je me suis entraîné un peu avec lui, histoire de comprendre les mécaniques du jeu, les pattern des monstres, la portée des attaques, etc...

Une fois que j'ai terminé le premier monde, je suis retourné sur la nana qu'on nous refourgue et j'ai pu refaire le premier monde assez facilement.
Là, j'en suis au 3ème monde mais je galère, les mobs sont ultra violent et j'ai l'impression que la RNG me troll  :tired: .

Une chose que j'ai toujours pas compris : à quoi sert le mec qui passe la serpillière en bas ?
Quand j'ai peu de gemmes, je vais racheter des objets mais je comprends pas trop l’intérêt :x.

----------


## Zerger

Celui en bas te permet de retirer des coffres certains objets que tu as acheté et dont tu ne veux pas en partie (en gros, pour augmenter les chances de tomber sur d'autres objets plus interessants)

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le problème c'est que "nanar assumé", dans le ciné comme dans les jeux, c'est juste un synonyme pour "grosse merde".


Merci.

----------


## parpaingue

> C'est bon, ça fait un moment que la série à quitté son statut de truc fauché qui sort dans l'anonymat, maintenant ils le vendent plein pot et le déclinent en 500 versions, il serait peut-être temps de se sortir les doigts du cul et d'essayer de fignoler ça au lieu de se planquer derrière l'excuse du "C'EST FAIT EXPRÈS !".


Bé hormis que ça rame souvent, le 4 sur ps3 était déjà bien propre quand même. Et apparemment le 4.1 est justement carrément au-dessus en termes de réalisation (et puis y a un mech godzilla dedans). Faut dire qu'Insect Armageddon se tape aussi la réputation d'être d'assez loin le pire épisode, c'est probablement pas la porte d'entrée idéale.

----------


## Astasloth

> *Crypt of the Necrodancer*
> 
> 
> 
> Une fois que j'ai terminé le premier monde, je suis retourné sur la nana qu'on nous refourgue et j'ai pu refaire le premier monde assez facilement.
> Là, j'en suis au 3ème monde mais je galère, les mobs sont ultra violent et j'ai l'impression que la RNG me troll .
> 
> Une chose que j'ai toujours pas compris : à quoi sert le mec qui passe la serpillière en bas ?
> Quand j'ai peu de gemmes, je vais racheter des objets mais je comprends pas trop l’intérêt :x.


Ouais, le barde c'est un peu le mode apprentissage puisque les monstres ne bougent que quand toi-même tu bouges. Du coup tu peux facilement apprendre (même si bon, y a des fous comme moi qui apprennent à la dure en mourant et re-mourant avec Cadence).

La zone 3 commence effectivement à être plus exigeante. Un conseil tout con, mais que peu de personnes appliquent : faut vraiment pas hésiter à se barrer quand il y a trop d'ennemis pour les forcer à se disperser quand ils te suivent (comme ils n'ont pas tous les même déplacements ça fonctionne bien) pour retourner dans un endroit que tu as déjà dégagé. Et si un jour tu arrives à la zone 4, je te préviens, c'est encore pire, encore un cran au-dessus dans le niveau de sadisme. Y a vraiment des ennemis dont les attaques ont des effets crasseux. Mais je n'en dis pas plus, je ne voudrais pas décourager  ::P:

----------


## jeanviens

*Thief 4*

Bon, bon, c'est plutôt joli, bonne ambiance, prise en main correcte (quoique bcp d'interaction contextuelle), mais putain qu'est-ce que ça rame souvent. Bon j'ai un pc de 2011 (confic cpc ducky), mais ça devrait tourner quand même. On verra par la suite, quitte à mettre le jeu en pause en attendant mon futur upgrade. 

Et après celui-là, j'ai encore thief 1,2 et 3 qui m'attendent.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et apparemment le 4.1 est justement carrément au-dessus en termes de réalisation




C'est bien, on passe du jeu moyen PS2 au jeu budget PS3.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Thief 4*
> 
> Bon, bon, c'est plutôt joli, bonne ambiance, prise en main correcte (quoique bcp d'interaction contextuelle), mais putain qu'est-ce que ça rame souvent. Bon j'ai un pc de 2011 (confic cpc ducky), mais ça devrait tourner quand même. On verra par la suite, quitte à mettre le jeu en pause en attendant mon futur upgrade. 
> 
> Et après celui-là, j'ai encore thief 1,2 et 3 qui m'attendent.


Si ton PC le supporte, essaie de voir avec Nvidia Experience pour qu'il optimise ton jeu. De mémoire, c'est pas mal les éclairages qui sont gourmands en ressource. Tu vas en passer de sacrés bon moments, sur les Thiefs  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Après le 4 fais le 3, comme ça t'en seras débarassé. Et après le 1 et le 2  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Meuhoua

Objection, le 3 est très bon, surtout qu’aujourd’hui y'a un mod pour réunir en une seule zone les partitions de chaque missions. Bon il reste du coup les 2/3 cinématiques foireuses avec le moteur du jeu en version beta, mais elels sont LARGEMENT compensé par les autres qui pu la classe.

----------


## BoZo

> Jeu culte s'il en est ! Je l'avais en version boite, d'un autre côté à l'époque le dématérialisé n'existait pas vraiment, tout comme l'internet grand public. Mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
> 
> Par contre introuvable de nos jours, comment as tu fait pour mettre la main dessus ?


Par contre ca doit être mon premier jeu en version boite DVD.

----------


## schouffy

> Objection, le 3 est très bon, surtout qu’aujourd’hui y'a un mod pour réunir en une seule zone les partitions de chaque missions..


QUOI ? pourquoi je suis pas au courant de ce mod :@  ::(: 
Le 3 est pas mal mais bon on est loin des premiers..

----------


## Catel

4 > 3 > 1 > 2 du moins bon au meilleur, l'expérience parfaite.  :Cigare:

----------


## parpaingue

Y a un mod pareil pour Thief 3 ? Need.
Y avait des missions bein réussies en termes d'ambiance dedans tout de même, j'en garde de bons souvenirs malgré les gants d'escalade du caca.
Par contre clair qu'il arrive pas au niveau du 1 ou surtout du 2.

Et ouais, EDF 4.1 est carrément plus joli que EDF 4 au vu du screenshot  ::):

----------


## Meuhoua

> QUOI ? pourquoi je suis pas au courant de ce mod :@ 
> Le 3 est pas mal mais bon on est loin des premiers..


Bah uè, les 2 premiers sont exceptionnel (perso, Thief 1 est LE titre de l'époque, bien au dessus de Half Life qui n’est pour moi qu'un "doomlike" bien mis en scène), mais ça empêche pas le 3 d'être très bien..  :;):

----------


## jeanviens

Je fais les 4 dans l'ordre inverse effectivement, j'ai peur de ne jamais toucher au 4 si je fais les premiers avant. Eh oui, j'ai déjà le mod du 3 en tête, parce qu'il supprime le principal problème du jeu selon moi.

Par contre nvidia expérience avec une carte graphique ATI...Ça marchera pas, non ?

Et bon Noël à tous les canards !

----------


## Meuhoua

Le 4 est pas non plus si mauvais, c’est juste qu'il a une construction en mission plus "linéaire" avec une gestion des état avec des stades très strict et marqué, t'es plus proche d'un "Mark of the Ninja 3D" que de Thief 1/2. Mais il a quelques vrais bonnes idées, comme les changement de patrouilles au fil de la mission ou la ville-HUB très riche et sympa à parcourir malgré son découpage et une réalisation de haute volée, comme dans Thief 3 la Cité a une sacrée classe.

----------


## Sylvine

> http://cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-cont...-12-15_006.jpg
> 
> C'est bien, on passe du jeu moyen PS2 au jeu budget PS3.


Après vu ce qui est affiché, je trouve le rendu largement suffisant (enfin, ça dépend si c'est fluide quoi).

Perso les graphismes ça fait un moment que ça m'impressionne plus, depuis Crysis en gros, par contre l'utilisation de la physique ça me met toujours sur le cul.

----------


## parpaingue

Et puis l'important c'est de voir comment ça tourne avec cinquante fourmis géantes (je reste gentil), huit roquettes et douze explosions à l'écran.

----------


## Dicsaw

> par contre l'utilisation de la physique ça me met toujours sur le cul.


Y'a ça dans EDF ? J'en ai un sur Vita, les monstres s'envolent en mode statique quand ils crèvent et les bâtiments tombent en ligne droite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais ça a l'air d'y être :

----------


## Astasloth

Puisqu'on s'est offert, mon compagnon et moi, une PS4 pour Noël, je découvre la série *Uncharted* qui était offerte à l'achat de la console.
J'ai beau posséder une PS3, je n'y avais jamais joué (on peut pas toujours tout acheter  ::P:  ).

Bah j'aime beaucoup. On dirait une espèce d'Indiana Jones vidéoludique avec des scènes tout droit sorties des films d'actions les plus hilarants, des découvertes de temples perdus et (spoiler de la première heure de jeu) 

Spoiler Alert! 


de sous-marins nazis perdus en pleine jungle amazonienne

, des phases de tir où on balance des grenades tout en se jetant derrière des murets ou n'importe quoi pouvant faire office de rempart.
Ca me rappelle aussi les Tomb Raider de mon enfance (le 1 et le 2), en plus joli, plus maniable et un peu moins ardu dans les énigmes.

Malgré mon emploi du temps particulièrement chargé en ces périodes de fêtes, j'ai réussi à trouver deux fois 1h30 pour y jouer et j'ai envie d'y retourner.
Bref, même si ça a sûrement déjà été dit des centaines de fois depuis la sortie de ce jeu qui ne date pas d'hier, c'est de la bonne !

----------


## Lilja

*Brutal Legend*... c'est juste le pied  :B):

----------


## Haelnak

*Mario Kart 8*, *Super Smash Bros WiiU* et *Xenoblade Chronicles X*. 
Pour un mec qui n'a jamais eu de console de salon Nintendo jusqu'à maintenant, c'est super sympa.

Et j'ai les deux Bayonetta ainsi que Mario Maker qui m'attendent  :Bave:

----------


## Kofiers

*Tales From The Borderlands*

Je suis étonné que ça ne soit pas plus connu que ça. Quel bijou d'écriture et d'humour!  ::wub:: 
Ça fait du bien en ces temps un peu durs...

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, carrément, j'ai adoré 

Spoiler Alert! 


 malgré la mort de Scouter totalement inutile  :tired:  



Par contre, ca fait un peu chier de devoir payer pour un truc aussi peu intéractif, je regrette pas de l'avoir mater sur youtube  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Il est ou le rapport entre le prix et l'interactivité ? Genre y'a un pourcentage minimum a atteindre sinon ça vaut rien ?

----------


## Haelnak

Bah ouai, c'est pour ça qu'il ne va jamais au cinéma et n'a jamais acheté un dvd/bluray.

----------


## Shapa

*Destiny*: Le jeu que je relance de temps en temps histoire de. Je fais quelques missions, c'est rigolo. Bon après faut être réaliste c'est pas génial non plus. On va dire qu'il y a peu de concurrence dans le côté MMOFPS sur consoles. C'est un jeu "moyen" mais qui m'attire, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Je dirais peut être pour les mêmes raisons qu'on regarde les téléfilms de M6 du dimanche aprem.

*Steredenn*: Topé a 3 balles promo et c'est vachement bien! 

Y"a pas de topic de sjeux qu'on va bientot lancer. J'ai Hands of Fate, ça a l'air rigolo, j'ai joué 20 minutes. Les combats se résument a taper/roulade a voir sur le long terme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Kotor 2 avec son mod de restauration qui va bien.
Je viens de réactiver HK-47  ::love:: 
Toujours un plaisir, même si certains défauts subsistent, notamment cette manie lourdingue de coller le joueur dans une séquence baston sans prévenir, après plusieurs cinématiques ou un long dialogue. Peut être qu'en Facile ou Normal ça se rattrape facilement, mais en Hard ça ne pardonne pas beaucoup...Et quand faut se retaper le dialogue qui précède parce qu'on a mourru, c'est vite relou.
En parlant de bastons, certaines m'ont semblés abusivement difficile, même pour du hard. Apparemment le mod Restoration augmente la difficulté de certaines rencontres (peut être que ça fait partie du truc voulu par les dévs à la base). Sauf que vu la liberté une fois sorti de Telos, une baston qui pourrait être "facile" si on chope la rencontre en fin de jeu (ou après avoir récupéré ce bon vieux sabre laser, ou transformé un compagnon en Jedi etc etc) devient abusivement balaise si on y arrive plus tôt. Genre sur Nar-Shaada, Atton et son blaster Vs Les soleils Jumeaux qui lui démonte la gueule en 3 coups heu....J'ai fini par cheater en me planquant derrière le comptoir du bar, les mobs ont buggués et restaient sur place, je les ai aligné au blaster comme ça (pendant 3 plombes, quand même...). Evidemment c'est une bagarre "suprise" arrivant après plusieurs autres évènements à zapper en cas de reloading.

Hormis ça, putain que c'est bon, je n'ai pas souvenir d'un autre jeu du genre proposant des compagnons aussi intéressants et fouillés, à part Torment, peut être.
De toute façon HK-47 et puis c'est tout  ::love::

----------


## Achille

Tu joues avec le TSLRCM ? Quelle version ? Faudrait que je m'y remette un jour...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je crois que c'est la  1.8.4.
La plus récente sur ModDb.

Ca fonctionne bien: j'ai eu un seul souci notable, peut être dû à la VF et aux manipulations de cette version, avec un plantage après une cinématique (en entrant de le complexe de la zone Polaire, après le crash), résolu en recopiant le fichier cinématique "non converti" et en écrasant celui modifié (oui faut avoir fait les manips pour comprendre  ::ninja:: ).
Sinon tout roule.

----------


## Zerger

Chaque année, sur mon ordi tout pourrave de corse, je retente *Caesar III*
Et chaque année, je bute systématiquement sur cette foutue mission 3  ::ninja:: 

J'ai fait des progrès cette année, j'ai une bonne population qui ne creve pas la dalle, je repousse les barbares, je produit un peu de tout en grosse quantité... Ce sont juste désormais ces putains de dieux qui agissent comme si ils avaient leur ragnagna 7j/7  :tired:  J'ai beau enchainé les temples et les festivals, bah non, ils sont jamais contents.

Bref, cette histoire devient de plus en plus flippante, je dois etre une brelle intersidérale en jeu de gestion  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est un jeu "moyen" mais qui m'attire, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Je dirais peut être pour les mêmes raisons qu'on regarde les téléfilms de M6 du dimanche aprem.


Parce qu'il est étudié pour :

----------


## Kofiers

Zerger : Concernant *Tales From The Borderlands*


Spoiler Alert! 


Héhé, mais concernant Scooter, t'as passé "l'étape 3" avec Fiona j'espère?  ::P: 
Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai qu'il avait quand même un gros potentiel, quel dommage...  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

*Dungeon of the Endless*

J'ai hésité à la prendre mais finalement j'ai craqué et j'ai bien fait.

Je suis une quiche dans les roguelike :
- 26h à FTL, j'ai vu une fois le boss de fin qui m'a déboité.
- 13h sur Rogue legacy, jamais dépassé 3 boss.
- Une dizaine d'heure du isaac, je sais pas à quoi ressemble mom.
Alors oui, par rapport à vous autre, adorateurs de ces jeux, ça revient à dire que je n'y ai pas joué mais ça fait quand même une cinquantaine d'heure de jeu sans voir la tronche d'un fin.

Et bah là, en "très facile" (ouais et même pas honte !), j'ai enfin vu la fin au bout du premier run  ::lol:: .
Du coup, je relance.
En boucle.

----------


## Zerger

> *Dungeon of the Endless*
> 
> Je suis une quiche dans les roguelike :
> - 26h à FTL, j'ai vu une fois le boss de fin qui m'a déboité.
> - 13h sur Rogue legacy, jamais dépassé 3 boss.
> - Une dizaine d'heure du isaac, je sais pas à quoi ressemble mom.


Ca va, ca reste dans la norme je dirais. Le pire étant que DotE reste le plus dur de ces jeux selon moi, meme en "tres facile" qui correspond plutot à "normal". La moindre erreur se paye cher, enfin, tu verras ca en "facile"  ::siffle:: 

Et hesite pas à persever dans les 3 jeux que tu as cite, ils en valent tellement la peine  :;):

----------


## Achille

> Je crois que c'est la  1.8.4.
> La plus récente sur ModDb.
> 
> Ca fonctionne bien: j'ai eu un seul souci notable, peut être dû à la VF et aux manipulations de cette version, avec un plantage après une cinématique (en entrant de le complexe de la zone Polaire, après le crash), résolu en recopiant le fichier cinématique "non converti" et en écrasant celui modifié (oui faut avoir fait les manips pour comprendre ).
> Sinon tout roule.


Ok merci. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a en effet parfois des bugs mais rien d'insurmontable.

----------


## Shapa

> Parce qu'il est étudié pour :


C'est ça en fait, bien vu. C'est: "good enough".

----------


## chipolata

*Masse effect 2* : belle claque graphique avec le premier, un peu déçus du partis pris au niveau des pouvoirs et répartition des points de compétences. J'imagine que c'est pour évité le fait que tu roule sur tout une fois niveau 30 dans le premier. Le coté GOW me gonfle mais c’était l'époque (cover, pew , pew, regen, cover). Il y a de belle ambiance, je me marre à dansé sur les piste de la première mission de recrutement, c'est con mais indispensable. ( la musique est pas mal en plus)

----------


## Seymos

*Broforce* avec les gosses, à 4, c'est le pied en petites sessions de bourrinage absolu.

*Satellite Reign*, choppé pendant les soldes Steam, c'est vraiment pas mal et surtout j'adore la DA, ça poutre, la ville est glauquissime... Par contre j'ai peur que ça tourne assez vite en rond, surtout que j'ai des reflexes de vieille neurasthénique, du coup je galère.

*Sunless Sea*, pareil une DA et une ambiance glauque à souhait, et là par contre pas besoin d'être un pro-gamer coréen pour se faire plaisir.

----------


## Nightwrath

En ce moment : 

*Warhammer end of times : vermintide*
C'est plutôt bien foutu les potes , le feeling au CàC est bon , les niveaux et l'ambiance sont cool et la difficulté est assez relevée. J'ai bien compris que le système de loot était un peu rageant mais franchement pour jouer à hearthstone depuis un moment y'a plus grand chose qui peut me foutre la rage. Je suis devenu une sorte de moine shaolin. 
Du coup j'avance pépouse dans les actes (bouclé le 1er) et je découvre les personnages. Bonne variété au niveau des personnage ça fait plaisir.

*Gauntlet*
Tout juste commencé sur la play même si je manque de temps pour le relancer. Au premier abord ça parait basique et bordélique mais on se rend vite compte des subtilités et ça s'avère être un bon défouloir. A voir sur la durée niveau variété de gameplay. 

*The Witcher 3*
J'ai hésité un bon moment à le lancer après m'être bien écoeuré sur quasi tous les derniers open world que j'ai bouffé (far cry 4 / Dragon age inquisition). Je me suis lancé , je vais essayer de me coller des barrières pour éviter de vider la carte de ses quêtes fed ex. Pour le moment j'ai surtout l'impression que ce sont les endroits à explorer qui sont nombreux et pas forcément les quêtes (bon point) et que pour l'instant elles sont plutôt intéressante à faire (très bon point). 
Tout ça pour dire que c'est de la bonne , c'est magnifique et agréable à arpenter , le système de combat est beaucoup plus réactif et c'est enfin agréable. Pas mal de petits ajouts comme les potions à boire sur le pouce , le bestiaire qui file de bonnes infos. Pas eu de soucis avec l'interface , c'est pas pire que celle de DAI alors ça va. Je viens de boucler une partie super chouette dans la zone de velen , si tout le reste est de ce tonneaux je vais pas voir passer le temps.  ::wub:: 

*Guild wars 2*
Enfin commencé l'extension avec madame. On découvre tout doucement les nouveaux lieux , le deltaplane et le système de maitrise. On avance à petit pas dans la 1ère zone qui est bien complexe à explorer sur certains endroits. Comme d'habitude la recette continue de fonctionner , event / collection / etc. J'ose plus trop taper /age.  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est assez quitte ou double, Vermintide : contrairement à L4d2, quand on meure c'est échec sur toute la map et retour au lobby.
Et comme il est un peu corsé et que le loot ne s'obtient qu'à la fin, en ayant collecté des bouquins qui réduisent la jauge de vie...ça rend les échecs ... courants et cuisants.
Le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de serveurs dédiés mais un hôte qui, s'il déco, annule la partie en cours pour tout le monde, rend les choses encore plus pénibles.
Bref c'est un bon jeu surtout entre potes. En random, il devient difficile à aimer.

----------


## azruqh

*Fallout : New Vegas* (avec quelques mods prescrits sur le topic, c'est un peu l'objet de mon post).

Pour l'instant c'est pas mal du tout. Je joue RP autant que possible, je nettoie les zones, je récupère tout ce que je trouve, sans forcément suivre les quêtes comme un forcené. En gros, je la joue mi-impliqué, mi-touriste. Pour mon premier run, comme à chaque fois que je découvre un jeu dans lequel je peux RP, je joue un personnage plutôt bon, avec une forte tendance à aider mon prochain si toutefois celui-ci ne me chie pas dans les bottes (auquel cas c'est une balle dans la tête, merci bonsoir, on est gentil mais on est pas con).

Les graphismes, avec les mods (textures packs, mod éclairage et SweetFx), sont plutôt chouettes malgré l'âge et le moteur d'origine aux fraises. Un mod pour les animations s'impose aussi si on ne veut pas sombrer dans une dépression grave à chaque fois qu'on croise un PNJ.

Le désert de l'ouest états-unien est plutôt bien rempli (la grande force des jeux Bethesda) et je me surprends souvent à errer selon mes intuitions - intuitions parfois récompensées par une petite planque pleine de loot ou tout simplement un joli point de vue sur la map. Les quêtes sont correctement écrites et plutôt intéressantes (la grande force des jeux Obsidian) et, même si j'ai difficilement pu éviter la bagarre avec les poudriers (dont je suis devenu le bourreau officiel), j'apprécie de pouvoir naviguer en eaux troubles vis-à-vis des différentes factions du jeu.

Bref, _Fallout : New Vegas_ doit ABSOLUMENT être bricolé, même pour un tout premier run (ne serait-ce que parce qu'il est sérieusement truffé de bugs), mais, pour l'instant en tous cas, il est plutôt plaisant. Autrement plus plaisant en ce qui me concerne que _Fallout 3_ que j'avais déjà laissé tomber depuis longtemps devant l'indigence des dialogue et l'extrême pauvreté des quêtes.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Kotor 2 avec son mod de restauration qui va bien.
> Je viens de réactiver HK-47 
> Toujours un plaisir, même si certains défauts subsistent, notamment cette manie lourdingue de coller le joueur dans une séquence baston sans prévenir, après plusieurs cinématiques ou un long dialogue. Peut être qu'en Facile ou Normal ça se rattrape facilement, mais en Hard ça ne pardonne pas beaucoup...Et quand faut se retaper le dialogue qui précède parce qu'on a mourru, c'est vite relou.
> En parlant de bastons, certaines m'ont semblés abusivement difficile, même pour du hard. Apparemment le mod Restoration augmente la difficulté de certaines rencontres (peut être que ça fait partie du truc voulu par les dévs à la base). Sauf que vu la liberté une fois sorti de Telos, une baston qui pourrait être "facile" si on chope la rencontre en fin de jeu (ou après avoir récupéré ce bon vieux sabre laser, ou transformé un compagnon en Jedi etc etc) devient abusivement balaise si on y arrive plus tôt. Genre sur Nar-Shaada, Atton et son blaster Vs Les soleils Jumeaux qui lui démonte la gueule en 3 coups heu....J'ai fini par cheater en me planquant derrière le comptoir du bar, les mobs ont buggués et restaient sur place, je les ai aligné au blaster comme ça (pendant 3 plombes, quand même...). Evidemment c'est une bagarre "suprise" arrivant après plusieurs autres évènements à zapper en cas de reloading.
> 
> Hormis ça, putain que c'est bon, je n'ai pas souvenir d'un autre jeu du genre proposant des compagnons aussi intéressants et fouillés, à part Torment, peut être.
> De toute façon HK-47 et puis c'est tout


J'ai prévu de faire les deux KOTOR (le premier est en cours). Tu penses qu'il vaut mieux attaquer le second directement avec le mod de restauration (sachant que je ne jouerai pas en difficile  ::P: ) ?

Du coup, je joue à *Star Wars : Knight of the Old Republic*, et que c'est bon bordel (pourtant j'en suis qu'au début, et les jeux de la série sont pas réputés pour avoir des débuts passionnants).

Le truc qui m'a agréablement surpris, ce sont les compagnons. Je les trouvais assez inintéressants au départ (le gentil au passé difficile, la gentille Jedi), mais je me suis retrouvé à apprécier les dialogues avec eux. Notamment la gentille Jedi et son comportement chiante/boulet que j'attendais pas forcément  :^_^: 

Le truc chiant, c'est le comportement des IAs alliés. Une vraie plaie. Au final je me retrouve à jouer en facile (j'ai simplement l'impression d'utiliser moins de médipac en fait...) pour pas que ça soit frustrant.

----------


## Catel

*Undertale*

C'est pas mal, mais il vaut mieux découvrir ce jeu en sachant le moins de trucs possibles dessus, sinon on perd l'effet de surprise. Si vous avez lu le test de Pipo, ou celui de Exserv, ou si vous avez vu partout 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sans et Papyrus

 sur l'Internet, ça sera moins bien.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu video, c'est plutôt la tendance artistique qui consiste à raconter quelque chose _par l'utilisation_ (et le détournement) de mécaniques et de codes du jeu video. Autrement, il y a des défauts: des sautes de rythmes, 

Spoiler Alert! 


et vous serez même obligé de faire du grind si vous voulez.... ne pas vous battre.  ::ninja::  Là je suis vers le fin du jeu, ben c'est infaisable et je dois retourner au milieu.

 Problème le personnage ne peut pas courir, et le parcours réussit à être à la fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


complètement couloir et labyrinthique.



Ce qui m'énerve c'est que je voulais le finir avant le 1er janvier, ben je pourrai pas je pars à Paris demain alors que je suis tout près du bout.  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

Je démarre *The Witcher 3* (cadeau de noël youpi  :^_^: ) et je trouve la maniabilité à chier. Y'a une latence pour tout, et je passe mon temps à tourner autour des objets que je veux ramasser. Et mon cheval, on dirait qu'il est bourré. Ah et je trouve les bindings de boutons pas intuitifs du tout, notamment pour changer les signes/objets.
Et j'ai démarré en difficile mais je suis repassé en moyen quand j'ai dû combattre le griffon: c'était abusé. Pas très lisible comme combats. 
Mais bon, tout le monde dit que c'est le GOTY alors je vais essayer de pas focaliser là-dessus, et puis l'histoire a l'air sympa et j'ai lu les deux premiers bouquins (j'irai pas plus loin par contre  ::P: ) donc les personnages me parlent un peu.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je démarre *The Witcher 3* et je trouve la maniabilité à chier. Y'a une latence pour tout


Dans l'OP du thread TW3 du forum CPC.




> -Mod pour rebinder les touches -> Full Key Rebinder
> -pour modifier le temps de réaction au pad
> ouvrez le fichier ...\WItcher 3\bin\config\platform\pc\platformgameplay.ini et passez la valeur LeftStickSensitivity=0.7 à LeftStickSensitivity=1
> - pour éventuellement rendre plus agréable la fluidité de la caméra au pad, allez dans \Mesdocuments\The Witcher 3\user.settings, modifiez les paramètres suivants qui sont, de base, à 1 RightStickCameraSensitivity=0.5 et RightStickAimSensitivity=0.3

----------


## schouffy

Merci je vais checker ça. Y'a une option dans le jeu "latence normale/alternative" (WTF?) mais j'ai pas réussi à voir ce que ça changeait. Je sais pas si cette option est issue d'un patch ou si elle était dans le jeu de base.

----------


## Haelnak

Elle a été ajoutée via un patch et je conseille très fortement de passer en "déplacement alternatif". Geralt perd ~75kg et répond globalement bien (au clavier/souris).

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais bon, tout le monde dit que c'est le GOTY


Le meilleur moyen d'être déçu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nightwrath

> Le meilleur moyen d'être déçu.


Suffit de voir le nombre de fois où un jeu de merde est overhypé ici.  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mon GOTY touche à vos GOTY  :Cigare: 
Combo rageux Sylv + Night  :Cigare: 
Laissez tomber le jeu vidéo les mecs  :Cigare: 
Ou achetez Star Citizen, vous aurez plein de nouveaux amis aux goûts vidéoludiques incompris  ::trollface:: 


@Schouffy: tu joues au pad ou au C/S ??Autant la maniabilité est vraiment foireuse quand on va dans la flotte, autant sur la terre ferme ça se dirige correctement, même si y'a effectivement une légère latence à prendre en compte dans le déplacement .

----------


## schouffy

Au pad. J'ai modifié les ini et ça va mieux ou alors je me suis habitué, en tout cas je galère moins.
Bon, par contre, je trouve le jeu globalement très moyen pour l'instant (4h de jeu). J'aime bien les personnages et ça envoie graphiquement, mais à part pendant les cutscenes, on passe son temps à cheval (maniabilité pourrie) ou dans les combats (et après Bloodborne, autant dire que ces derniers sont vraiment pas terribles. D'ailleurs, ma mémoire me joue peut-être des tours, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont exactement comme dans Witcher 2 ?), ou à faire des pseudo enquêtes à la Batman Arkham.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est le système de TW2 mais  fluidifié et suffisamment modifié pour que ce soit vraiment agréable, cette fois.
Après c'est sûr que comparé à Bloodborne... ::P: 
Pour le reste beh...C'est sûr que si les combats te rebute tu risques d'avoir dû mal à accrocher au jeu, à moins de réussir à te laisser happer par l'univers/l'histoire (qui ne commence à décoller qu'à partir de Velen).
Même si tu dois abandonner, tente au moins une ballade à Novigrad, histoire de voir à quoi peut ressembler une vrai cité dans un jeu, et pas 3 bouts de maps ou 4 pâtés de maison avec 12 habitants.

----------


## schouffy

Les combats je pense plutôt que je les ai pas compris pour l'instant. La caméra et le lock sont très approximatifs surtout qu'on est souvent face à 5 ennemis "rapides" ou plus donc ils sont souvent hors champ. La roue affectée au LB pour choisir les signes et objets a été conçue par un crétin (faut appuyer sur 3 boutons au lieu de juste appuyer/lâcher la gâchette, c'est stupide). Les attaques des ennemis sont très peu lisibles, on se retrouve à faire du button mashing avec une roulade quand ça chauffe un peu trop. Je n'y trouve pas de satisfaction pour l'instant.
Je suis à Velen là, je cherche un chaman.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais bon, tout le monde dit que c'est le GOTY





> Le meilleur moyen d'être déçu.





> Suffit de voir le nombre de fois où un jeu de merde est overhypé ici.


Alors que c'est Life is Strange le GOTY.  :Cigare:

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai finalement craqué sur la solde de Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin, et je dois bien avouer que j'apprécie beaucoup le jeu. Mis à part la manière totalement merdique de naviguer dans les menus pour la création de perso, surement conçue par un extra-terrestre, je n'ai pas grand chose à lui reprocher.

J'ai environ 4 heures au compteur, et purée qu'est-ce que c'est dur par rapport aux débuts finalement assez pépère du 1er Dark Souls. Mais j'avance, dans la sueur et les larmes certes, mais j'avance.

Ah et quel plaisir de lancer le jeu et qu'il marche parfaitement bien sans avoir à installer un mod et bricoler un fichier .ini.

----------


## Super Discount

> Bref, _Fallout : New Vegas_ doit ABSOLUMENT être bricolé, même pour un tout premier run


Bof, non.

Je m'étais amusé à le bricoler lors de ma première partie pour laisser tomber quelques heures plus tard. 
Quand je l'ai relancé et terminé pendant les dernières vacances d'été, c'était sans mode et c'était tout à fait acceptable. Pas de bug sauf quelques freezes pendant les écrans de chargement.

----------


## schouffy

Je continue *Witcher 3* (10h), il se dégage qqch d'assez cool de ce jeu même si chaque élément pris indépendamment ne me plait pas trop.
J'aime toujours pas les combats, c'est pas très technique et pas très lisible. Du coup j'essaie souvent de combattre à cheval vu que je fais 4 fois plus de dégâts, et y'a peu de risque de se prendre des dégâts.
Je suis niveau 6 et je sais déjà pas dans quoi mettre mes points vu que les améliorations sont négligeables (5% par ci, 2% par là,..)
Le monde ouvert est magnifique et gigantesque (trop, du coup j'arrive pas à me mettre dedans, me demandez pas d'expliquer, je me sens submergé et du coup je n'explore presque pas).
Les quêtes, c'est du fedex très bien déguisé, c'est le point fort du jeu, on a toujours des trucs cohérents à faire et qui ne se ressemblent pas dans le contexte (même si au final, on fait souvent la même chose).
Bref, c'est sympa mais je comprends pas trop l'accueil phénoménal reçu. On voit que du temps a été passé sur l'univers, les quêtes et les personnages, mais j'aurais préféré qu'ils soit passé sur le gameplay pour avoir de meilleurs combats et ne pas galérer à ramasser des items ou diriger son cheval.

Sinon j'alterne avec d'autres jeux pour éviter de me lasser, et en ce moment je fais *FEAR Perseus Mandate*, et c'est trop cool. Je pense que je le préfère à Extraction Point, c'est beaucoup moins varié mais ça se concentre sur ce que FEAR fait de mieux, des gunfights nerveux à courte portée contre plein de monde dans des arènes petites avec plein d'obstacles. Akimbo flingue, bullet time  :Bave:

----------


## Canard WC

*Skyrim* !
385 heures au  compteur (sans même avoir fini la quête principale), et toujours aussi fun !
 ::love::

----------


## Zerger

Sauver le monde peut bien attendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Lilja

> C'est le système de TW2 mais fluidifié et suffisamment modifié pour que ce soit vraiment agréable, cette fois.


Ah je trouvais ça agréable moi.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Gear City*.

Un jeu de gestion automobile. On s'installe où on veut dans le monde, à l'époque qu'on veut, et zou, on design les véhicules, on les fabrique et on les vends.

5h de jeu, je suis en 1920 (En ayant débuté en 1900), j'ai des usines et des concessionnaires en Angleterre, en France, en Argentine, aux US...Et je viens tout juste de sortir un nouveau modèle de compact, avec moteur arrière V4.  :Bave: 

C'est un early access, donc plein de bugs et de petits textes/images manquant, mais c'est super addictif, et pour 10 balles je suis heureux.

----------


## azruqh

> Bof, non.
> 
> Je m'étais amusé à le bricoler lors de ma première partie pour laisser tomber quelques heures plus tard. 
> Quand je l'ai relancé et terminé pendant les dernières vacances d'été, c'était sans mode et c'était tout à fait acceptable. Pas de bug sauf quelques freezes pendant les écrans de chargement.


T'as perdu combien à chaque œil ?

----------


## GrandFather

Et bien figurez-vous que le Père Noël, ce gros bât... taquin, a déposé *Call of Duty: Black Ops 3* au pied du sapin. J'ai d'abord fait un peu la gueule, et puis en l'essayant, à mon grand étonnement, je le trouve pas si mal que ça, en fait. La campagne est pas trop mal rythmée, avec plein d'équipements, de compétences et de défis qui incitent à des approches différentes des missions, et un multi pas désagréable. Ca reste du colof, mais Activision a fait pour cet opus un peu plus que le minimum syndical des précédents, il me semble.

----------


## Dicsaw

> mais Activision a fait pour cet opus un peu plus que le minimum syndical des précédents, il me semble.


J'ai l'impression de lire cette remarque à chaque sortie d'un CoD.

----------


## Haelnak

Au bout de 12 itérations, je suppose que l'accumulation "d'un peu plus que le minimum syndical" doit commencer à se voir.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai commencé *Life is Strange* et à la fin du premier épisode, je suis complètement happé par l'Univers. Y'a des poncifs, mais les persos sont tous super bien écrits, avec chacun cachant soit un côté sombre, soit au contraire un côté amical qu'on ne ressent pas forcément.

Le principe copié/collé de Telltale fonctionne ici super bien avec le gimmick de gameplay lié au plot twist.

Bref, en espérant ne pas avoir grillé la fin du jeu à partir des premières séquences 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le papillon dans les toilettes quand on utilise son pouvoir pour la premiere fois et l'ouragan à côté de la ville,...

. Quelques passages vraiment déjà touchants et des sujets abordés qui changent.

----------


## Shapa

*Grim Dawn:* Je l'ai vu en promo, je l'ai pris un peu au pif et j'accroche vraiment. Bon après il titille mon chinois (ceci n'est pas une metaphore). J'aime farmer et tuer du mob, mais l'univers est cool et les sensations pas dégueu. 

*Yakuza 4*: A cause de ce brise burnes de pierro qui l'encence partout. Et ben purée c'est chouette!

----------


## Pierronamix

> *Yakuza 4*: A cause de ce brise burnes de pierro qui l'encence partout. Et ben purée c'est chouette!


 ::lol:: 

T'en es où ?

----------


## Shapa

Au début, genre tout début. J'ai rencontré Arai, il a fait sa boulette, je suis retourné au bureau. Voilà, mais les fights  :Bave:  l'ambiance  :Bave:  le héros  :Bave:  J'ai lu dans quelques tests que niveau technique il est daté, que dalle, je le trouve assez génial, l'attitude semi blasée semi moqueur d'Akiyama est super bien rendu. Bref j'adore. J'ai du jouer 3 ou 4 heures et le jeu me dit complet a 0.54%  :Bave: 

EDIT: Retrouvé le nom d'Akiyama

----------


## Pierronamix

> Au début, genre tout début. J'ai rencontré Arai, il a fait sa boulette, je suis retourné au bureau. Voilà, mais les fights  l'ambiance  le héros  J'ai lu dans quelques tests que niveau technique il est daté, que dalle, je le trouve assez génial, l'attitude semi blasée semi moqueur du héros est super bien rendu. Bref j'adore. J'ai du jouer 3 ou 4 heures et le jeu me dit complet a 0.54%


Aaaah il est cool le début avec Akyiama, ça te permet de bien prendre tes repères, comprendre qui est qui (dans la mesure du possible, c'est yakuza)...Tu devrais bientôt avoir accès au club d’hôtesses à gérer aussi.

----------


## Shapa

Ouaip j'ai rencontré une poulette qui veut des thunes, Akiyama a passé un coup de fil et j'ai sauvegardé la. Mais ouais je suis tellement perdu avec tous les persos  :^_^: .

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouaip j'ai rencontré une poulette qui veut des thunes, Akiyama a passé un coup de fil et j'ai sauvegardé la. Mais ouais je suis tellement perdu avec tous les persos .


Ce qui est fabuleux dans Yakuza, c'est que tu rencontres des dizaines de persos, et ils peuvent tous potentiellement te trahir et se trahir mutuellement.

Donc t'es jamais sur de rien.

La gestion d'hôtesse c'était mon mini jeu préféré dans le 4, juste après la gestion de Club de combat.

Je suis sur le 5 là, des fois le jeu te demande des choses compliquées pour un occidental. Genre traduire de l'anglais vers le japonais. Parfois par contre, c'est simple, genre "éclate un scooter sur cet ours".

----------


## Shapa

J"ai réussi a passer plus de temps a essayer d'attraper une peluche que suivre l'histoire  :tired:  Mais faire manger les murs ou des roues de velo aux Yakuzas dans les ruelles  :Bave:

----------


## Pierronamix

> J"ai réussi a passer plus de temps a essayer d'attraper une peluche que suivre l'histoire  Mais faire manger les murs ou des roues de velo aux Yakuzas dans les ruelles


Les heat actions c'est trop bien. T'as déjà eu des Revelations ou pas encore ? C'est hyper utile, et si tu les foires tu peux pas les recommencer, donc fais bien gaffe.

----------


## Shapa

Nan, ça me dit rien. Je kiffe les heats actions ouais. Beng la roue a travers la tronche, beng mange ton mur.  :Bave:  J'ai envie de rentrer taper de la petite frappe dans des ruelles  :Emo:  Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu ça dans un jeu.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> J'aime toujours pas les combats, c'est pas très technique et pas très lisible. Du coup j'essaie souvent de combattre à cheval vu que je fais 4 fois plus de dégâts, et y'a peu de risque de se prendre des dégâts.
> 
> *J'avais pas remarqué au début mais tu peux faire une simple esquive plutot qu'une roulade, ça rend les combats plus sympa et moins fouillis. Sinon j'ai trouvé les combats vraiment cools, c'est pas Hyper technique mais à partir de difficile ça devient assez punitif et l'IA des mobs est franchement convaincante. (genre les meutes de loups qui t'encerclent tout ça)*
> 
> Je suis niveau 6 et je sais déjà pas dans quoi mettre mes points vu que les améliorations sont négligeables (5% par ci, 2% par là,..)
> 
> *C'est pour ça qu'elles se cumulent, par exemple 5 points dans le feat qui donne +5% de critique avec les attaques rapides, ça fait déjà 25 %, c'est pas négligeable.*
> 
>  On voit que du temps a été passé sur l'univers, les quêtes et les personnages, mais j'aurais préféré qu'ils soit passé sur le gameplay pour avoir de meilleurs combats et ne pas galérer à ramasser des items ou diriger son cheval.
> ...


Sinon j'ai un problème en ce moment, comme tous les ans, j'ai acheté plein de jeux en décembre, comme tous les ans, je risque de me retrouver à en lancer pleins en même temps et en finir aucun avant de retourner sur un quelconque jeu en ligne. A vrai dire ça a déjà commencé, alors j'aurais aimé savoir, parmis ces jeux, lequel me prendrait le "moins de temps" ou nécessite des cessions pas trop longues histoire de pouvoir y jouer en parallèle de Xenoblade (payer un jeu 60 e + ça motive à jouer  :^_^:  ....  ::'(:  )

KOTOR 1 

Spoiler Alert! 


 je viens de partir de Dantooine 


Final Fantasy XII j'en suis au touuut début
Half Life 2 EP 1 et 2 J'dois en être à la moitié du 1 (bon celui là je sais que c'est bien plus court lol, mais vu l'ambiance se les faire en One shot me semble tellement mieux pour profiter au mx de l'expérience)

Vala vala :D

Pis pour pas être totalement HS : Je joue a *Xenoblade Chronicles X*, je suis assez mitigé, le système de combat est toujours aussi cool, la map est gigantesque, et les persos ne sont pas trop chiant, mais il manque un peu de charme je trouve, y a comme un truc qui va pas j'arrive pas à dire quoi. Ca et le fait d'avoir des quêtes secondaire de merde et l'obligation de farm les zones pour continuer l'histoire. Le coup du : farm 30% du contenu de cette zone pour passer à la suivante, j'avais jamais vu  ::O: .

----------


## schouffy

J'ai découvert hier l'esquive et effectivement ça change pas mal la donne. C'est plus facile et plus intéressant.
Je sais pas pourquoi ça m'a échappé tout ce temps, habitude des Souls sans doute.
En tout cas j'apprécie beaucoup plus le jeu depuis.

----------


## Nightwrath

Oui la petite esquive c'est du bonheur , faire un pas de côté pour foutre un gros coup dans le dos.  :Bave: 
Après je crois que quelqu'un l'avait évoqué mais il y a une option de réactivité du perso (normal/alternative). Cette dernière rend le perso plus réactif.

----------


## schouffy

> Oui la petite esquive c'est du bonheur , faire un pas de côté pour foutre un gros coup dans le dos.


Toutafé et du coup ça donne tout son sens aux coups critiques!

----------


## Astasloth

Actuellement, je rejoue à *Don't Starve*, après avoir acheté le DLC *Shipwrecked* durant ces derniers soldes.
J'avais déjà beaucoup aimé le jeu de base, Reign of Giant et Together, donc mon avis est forcément très subjectif. Mais voilà : c'est un super jeu. 

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi il retourne, on prend Don't Starve, on fout ses personnages sur une île déserte, avec pour but de construire des bateaux pour partir en exploration, plutôt que de se déplacer à pied, on rajoute toute une panoplie de nouvelles bestioles amicales ou mortelles, de nouvelles mécaniques de survie, de nouveaux biomes, de nouveaux enchaînements de saisons, ... Et c'est parti !

J'ai été surprise de voir à quel point ce DLC rend un tout nouveau souffle au jeu. Ok, on joue à la même chose, le but est toujours de survivre dans un univers impitoyable (qui n'est pourtant pas Dallas) et hostile et d'éviter les nombreuses morts (de faim, de folie, de froid, ...) qui nous attendent à chaque tournant. Mais à la fois on joue à autre chose : il y a tant de nouveau contenu qu'on a le plaisir de redécouvrir le jeu. On arpente les mers en espérant voir une côte, dans un petit radeau à la con au départ, dans un superbe cargo avec voile si on survit assez longtemps. On découvre des îles hospitalières où s'installer, d'autres sur lesquelles on devra retourner pour chercher des ressources rares au péril de notre vie. On apprend les nouveaux mécanismes de jeu (l'empoisonnement nom de dieu !!!). On découvre l'hiver tropical avec ses tempêtes, le printemps et sa mousson, ...

Bref, encore une fois, c'est un grand jeu. Pour les addicts de Don't Starve, foncez. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et qui ne sont pas rebutés par le fait de mourir, mourir et mourir encore avant d'arriver à enfin faire quelques parties plus fructueuses, foncez aussi.

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *Knytt Underground* et à *Valdis Story*. Et je me demande comment ça se fait que je n'y ai pas joué avant.

Knytt Underground c'est un jeu d'exploration/plateforme (mais pas un metroïdvania, y'a pas de pouvoirs à débloquer et on peut explorer la map dans le sens qu'on veut) tout à fait simple à prendre en main tout en étant très rapide et réactif, dans un univers post-humains fort où les habitants ont des utilisations curieuses des "artefacts" laissés par l'humanité, et sans combats. Le jeu est divisé en trois chapitres, et je m'attendais à un jeu très court avec trois persos différents, vu que les deux premiers chapitres sont courts et qu'on y incarne un perso différents dans chaque (une sprite qui peut sauter et escalader tous les murs verticaux, et utiliser les pouvoirs de feux folets dans l'environnement pour accéder à certains lieux, puis une boule qui rebondit et avec laquelle on utilise l'inertie pour bondir plus haut et un pouvoir életromagnétique qui lui permet de "s'accrocher" à des trucs façon grappin chelou) Sauf qu'en fait c'étaient comme deux gros prologues pour le troisième chapitre où la map s'ouvre complètement (et où on y joue la fusion des deux persos, à cause d'un certain évènement). Et on se trimbale deux fées aux philosophies totalement différentes, ce qui donne des situations drôles ou qui font réfléchir (un poil) et comme on est muette on choisit laquelle des deux va parler pour nous quand on rencontre un perso (un peu comme quand on choisit quel idiot va parler dans Gobliins 2, les gags physiques en moins)

Et puis Valdis Story, lui, est un metroïdvania pur jus. Orienté combats (plutôt bien fichus, d'ailleurs) et leveling/développement de perso avec des skills et tout, et des chtits puzzles à base d'interrupteurs et de chrono avant que la porte ne se ferme (façon Bunny Must Die). Bon, j'y ai pas joué des masses, mais j'ai une bonne impression pour l'instant. Mon seul regret est que j'avais entendu que le jeu était très dur, du coup j'ai mis le jeu en hard (qui est le niveau de difficulté 2 sur 4) et pour l'instant c'est la balade. C'est peut-être de ma faute, vu que j'utilise le combat à main nues contre le menu frettin (ce qui donne un malus de 40% aux dégâts mais un bonus de 25% à l'XP, ce qui m'a peut-être over-levelé, chais pas)

----------


## Supergounou

> Knytt Underground c'est un jeu d'exploration/plateforme (mais pas un metroïdvania, y'a pas de pouvoirs à débloquer et on peut explorer la map dans le sens qu'on veut) tout à fait simple à prendre en main tout en étant très rapide et réactif, dans un univers post-humains fort où les habitants ont des utilisations curieuses des "artefacts" laissés par l'humanité, et sans combats. Le jeu est divisé en trois chapitres, et je m'attendais à un jeu très court avec trois persos différents, vu que les deux premiers chapitres sont courts et qu'on y incarne un perso différents dans chaque (une sprite qui peut sauter et escalader tous les murs verticaux, et utiliser les pouvoirs de feux folets dans l'environnement pour accéder à certains lieux, puis une boule qui rebondit et avec laquelle on utilise l'inertie pour bondir plus haut et un pouvoir életromagnétique qui lui permet de "s'accrocher" à des trucs façon grappin chelou) Sauf qu'en fait c'étaient comme deux gros prologues pour le troisième chapitre où la map s'ouvre complètement (et où on y joue la fusion des deux persos, à cause d'un certain évènement). Et on se trimbale deux fées aux philosophies totalement différentes, ce qui donne des situations drôles ou qui font réfléchir (un poil) et comme on est muette on choisit laquelle des deux va parler pour nous quand on rencontre un perso (un peu comme quand on choisit quel idiot va parler dans Gobliins 2, les gags physiques en moins)


Un jeu de l'amour beaucoup trop méconnu je trouve. Le 3ème chapitre est énorme, il y a des choix à faire, des quêtes à réaliser, c'est le top. Et artistiquement, c'est très original mais très joli.

----------


## znokiss

*Her Story* que m'a offert erkadae.

Ok c'est bien. Peut-être un peu trop hypé par une critique qui s'emballe mais faut reconnaitre que c'est du jamais vu. Comme beaucoup, j'ai capté le truc assez vite, même si on continue à explorer pour chopper toute l'histoire. J'imagine qu'on peut passer un sacré temps à classer tout le bordel mais perso, je me balade au fil des vidéos et j'imbrique le tout dans la tête pour reconstituer le truc. 

L'actrice est assez incroyable, et quand on voit ce qui passe à travers quelques heures de vidéo plans fixe avec un seul perso, on se rends compte que c'est quand même un coup de maitre du jeu vidéo. Je ne sais pas comment le mec a eu l'idée, mais il a déchiré son truc.

----------


## Zerger

Bon, ca va, vous citez des jeux qui vous ont plu et que j'ai achete pendant les soldes de Noel.

Hate de jouer a tout ca  ::P:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Et puis Valdis Story, lui, est un metroïdvania pur jus. Orienté combats (plutôt bien fichus, d'ailleurs) et leveling/développement de perso avec des skills et tout, et des chtits puzzles à base d'interrupteurs et de chrono avant que la porte ne se ferme (façon Bunny Must Die). Bon, j'y ai pas joué des masses, mais j'ai une bonne impression pour l'instant. Mon seul regret est que j'avais entendu que le jeu était très dur, du coup j'ai mis le jeu en hard (qui est le niveau de difficulté 2 sur 4) et pour l'instant c'est la balade. C'est peut-être de ma faute, vu que j'utilise le combat à main nues contre le menu frettin (ce qui donne un malus de 40% aux dégâts mais un bonus de 25% à l'XP, ce qui m'a peut-être over-levelé, chais pas)


Il est surtout dur sur les boss, spécialement quand tu vises le meilleur rang.

----------


## Momock

D'ailleurs en parlant de boss: si on quitte la partie pendant un boss (ou après avoir eût le résultat du combat, même), dans le menu principal apparaît "Retry" qui ramène directement devant le boss, avec vie et mana à fond. Pratique.

----------


## garfield691

En ce moment je suis sur le nouveau rainbow six (siege). Il est accrocheur. Il se joue en multi mais, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé un casque/micro (j'en cherche un qui serai adaptable a ma xbox360, donc, pas facile!!!).
Sinon, je suis sur Battlefield 3 et sur starcraft 2 (Legacy)

----------


## Anonyme210226

> *Her Story* que m'a offert erkadae.
> 
> Ok c'est bien. Peut-être un peu trop hypé par une critique qui s'emballe mais faut reconnaitre que c'est du jamais vu. Comme beaucoup, j'ai capté le truc assez vite, même si on continue à explorer pour chopper toute l'histoire. J'imagine qu'on peut passer un sacré temps à classer tout le bordel mais perso, je me balade au fil des vidéos et j'imbrique le tout dans la tête pour reconstituer le truc. 
> 
> L'actrice est assez incroyable, et quand on voit ce qui passe à travers quelques heures de vidéo plans fixe avec un seul perso, on se rends compte que c'est quand même un coup de maitre du jeu vidéo. Je ne sais pas comment le mec a eu l'idée, mais il a déchiré son truc.


Je viens de commencer. Est-ce qu'on fait à un moment autre chose que de taper des mots-clés et de mater des vidéos ? Parce que c'est une bonne base, mais pour en faire un vrai jeu, il faudrait un peu plus d'interactivité à mon goût.

----------


## Zerger

Non, tu peux juste te limiter à la recherche de vidéos, ce qui pose un peu problème concernant la fin du jeu: 

Spoiler Alert! 


le jeu ne propose pas de vraie fin, ca s'arrete quand tu penses avoir suffisament compris


Her Story contient certainement quelques défauts, mais l'expérience proposée est vraiment chouette, je ne dirais pas non à un nouvel essai du meme genre.

Sinon, je me suis au fameux GOTY que tout le monde encense... *Life is Strange* et c'est vrai que c'est bougrement prenant. L'atmosphère du jeu est vraiment réussie, on s'y croirait presque.

Et j'ai aussi entamé *Titan Souls*. C'est assez spécial vu qu'on ne combat que des "boss", mais la maniabilité est bonne et l'univers sympa, c'est plaisant pour l'instant.

----------


## znokiss

> Je viens de commencer. Est-ce qu'on fait à un moment autre chose que de taper des mots-clés et de mater des vidéos ? Parce que c'est une bonne base, mais pour en faire un vrai jeu, il faudrait un peu plus d'interactivité à mon goût.


Nope, on ne fait que ça. C'est effectivement limité mais comme je disais, c'est vraiment original. J'aime le côté "démerde-toi et dépatouille le bordel pour comprendre".

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Là en ce moment c'est *X-COM Enemy Within* avec le mod *Long War* en Difficile et Iron Man et c'est... intéressant  ::O: . J'avance aussi lentement mais sûrement sur *Divinity Original Sins Enhanced* que je trouve de mieux en mieux.

----------


## schouffy

A ceux qui ont fait Her Story, vous avez compris pourquoi (dans le sens "quel intérêt au fait que") 

Spoiler Alert! 


on est l'enfant de Eve ? Ca ne sert absolument à rien dans l'intrigue ou j'ai raté une ou deux vidéos importantes ?

----------


## Flad

Jeu du moment : *Hand of Fate* offert par Fizdol (mon maître bienveillant) via les canards généreux.
Excellent ! Je ne suis pas allé très loin, juste les 2 premiers "boss" et je suis déjà complètement sous le charme du jeu  ::wub:: 
Un seul petit regret, le jeu a beau être en Français, tout n'est pas traduit :/

----------


## Zerger

> A ceux qui ont fait Her Story, vous avez compris pourquoi (dans le sens "quel intérêt au fait que") 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on est l'enfant de Eve ? Ca ne sert absolument à rien dans l'intrigue ou j'ai raté une ou deux vidéos importantes ?


Pour donner une raison de revisionner les interrogatoires apres que l'affaire soit conclue ? (

Spoiler Alert! 


 et confirmer qu'elle s'est pas suicidée après tout cela, car il me semble qu'elle est portée disparue à la fin

)

Bon j'ai fini le premier épisode de *Life is strange* et je suis amoureux du jeu  ::wub:: 

Les photos à prendre, c'est juste pour débloquer des succes inutiles et forcer le joueur à tout observer ? Car je me tate a recommencer pour les clichés manquants  ::P:

----------


## Dustybits

> Les photos à prendre, c'est juste pour débloquer des succes inutiles et forcer le joueur à tout observer ? Car je me tate a recommencer pour les clichés manquants


Oui ça n'a pas d'incidence sur le reste. Par contre inutile de recommencer, tu pourras une fois le jeu fini revenir sur les différents chapitres en mode "collectible" pour les choper.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Compris pour Her Story. Du coup, je suis un poil déçu. Le développeur aurait pu aller un peu plus loin en  demandant au joueur de reconstituer les événements, pas forcément d'une manière compliquée. Mais le concept est effectivement bien original, je suis bien d'accord.

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais le but du jeu c'est justement de reconstituer les évènements, sauf qu'il n'y a rien d'implémenté pour vérifier ce que tu as compris. Tu arrêtes de jouer quand tu penses ne pas pouvoir en apprendre plus, c'est spéciale

----------


## Nono

Oui, ça manque d'une véritable confirmation des évènements. C'est ce qui m'avait déçu à l'époque.



> vous avez compris pourquoi (dans le sens "quel intérêt au fait que") 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on est l'enfant de Eve ? Ca ne sert absolument à rien dans l'intrigue ou j'ai raté une ou deux vidéos importantes ?


D'après moi, c'est pour expliquer le fait que quelqu'un s'intéresse à nouveau à des vidéos d'une affaire classée depuis 20 ans. Cold Case n'a plus qu'à se rhabiller.

edit : et c'est assez intéressant, parce que dans la plupart des jeux, en plus du gameplay, on nous fournit un contexte narratif qui donne envie d'avancer dès le début. Dans "Her Story", impossible, puisque on est un élément constituant de l'histoire à deviner. Du coup, on fait ça "gratos", ou du moins juste pour découvrir le pot au rose. Personnellement, je me suis imaginé flic à la retraite, ou bien flic qu'on a mis au placard avec pour corvée le déballage de ce vieux dossier.

----------


## Big Bear

> Je joue à *Knytt Underground* et à *Valdis Story*. Et je me demande comment ça se fait que je n'y ai pas joué avant.
> 
> Et puis Valdis Story, lui, est un metroïdvania pur jus. Orienté combats (plutôt bien fichus, d'ailleurs) et leveling/développement de perso avec des skills et tout, et des chtits puzzles à base d'interrupteurs et de chrono avant que la porte ne se ferme (façon Bunny Must Die). Bon, j'y ai pas joué des masses, mais j'ai une bonne impression pour l'instant. Mon seul regret est que j'avais entendu que le jeu était très dur, du coup j'ai mis le jeu en hard (qui est le niveau de difficulté 2 sur 4) et pour l'instant c'est la balade. C'est peut-être de ma faute, vu que j'utilise le combat à main nues contre le menu frettin (ce qui donne un malus de 40% aux dégâts mais un bonus de 25% à l'XP, ce qui m'a peut-être over-levelé, chais pas)


T'inquiète pas, c'est dur. Le niveau de l'électricité ou celui des égouts, de la lave, les boss, les rangs S en aventure et combat... Mais c'est un très bon jeu, peut-être le meilleur dans le genre métroïdvania auquel j'ai joué sur PC.

----------


## Aza

Petite session retrogaming avec *Zelda : Twilight Princess*

Cette BO  ::wub::  Cette DA  ::wub::  un régal !

----------


## parpaingue

Je joue à *Metal Gear Solid*. J'ai failli lâcher l'affaire une paire de fois à cause des contrôles complètement à chier (la blague pour essayer de tirer sur quelque chose, le vieux Metal Gear 2 MSX de 1990 se contrôle mieux) mais y a de bons côtés donc je persévère.

----------


## Aza

> Je joue à *Metal Gear Solid*. J'ai failli lâcher l'affaire une paire de fois à cause des contrôles complètement à chier (la blague pour essayer de tirer sur quelque chose, le vieux Metal Gear 2 MSX de 1990 se contrôle mieux) mais y a de bons côtés donc je persévère.


Plus grand jeu de tout les temps. C'est tout.

----------


## parpaingue

Nan, clairement pas. Je suis sur le hind là et c'est une horreur, juste parce que je me bats avec les contrôles qui sont complètement à chier. Couplé au fait de voir un mètre devant soi dès qu'on a pas de radar (une blague pour un jeu d'infiltration) et aux "petites surprises" incohérentes (coucou, une caméra tourelle a poppé ici depuis il y a trente secondes), le jeu est loin, très loin en dessous du vieux Metal Gear 2.

Et Sniper Wolf devrait prendre des cours auprès des trois gardes sur la passerelle entre les comm tower, couplé aux contrôles moisis ils constituent un obstacle incroyable par rapport à leur statut/compétences supposées et tirent scandaleusement mieux qu'elle. Sans compter que la première fois j'ai juste marché dans leur zone de tir vu qu'on ne voit rien devant soi...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ah mais le but du jeu c'est justement de reconstituer les évènements, sauf qu'il n'y a rien d'implémenté pour vérifier ce que tu as compris. Tu arrêtes de jouer quand tu penses ne pas pouvoir en apprendre plus, c'est spéciale


Bon en fait si, à un moment donné (je suppose quand on a vu les vidéos clé), on "finit" le jeu. C'est un peu léger, mais je vais quand même refaire un run avec le mot-clé magique pour voir toutes les vidéos dans l'ordre chronologique.
L'autre problème du jeu est 

Spoiler Alert! 


que la dernière interview révèle pratiquement toute l'intrigue, limite on a pas besoin d'en voir une autre. Et avec les bons mots-clés, pas forcément compliqués d'ailleurs, on peut la voir en entier assez rapidement. Il aurait fallu la rendre moins accessible pour faire durer le suspense

.

----------


## Zerger

Oui avec les bons mots clefs, tu peux tomber sur des passages qui revelent pas mal de choses.
Perso, ca m'est arrive assez tot dans la partie.... et plutot que m'aider, ca m'a totalement embrouillé car je n'avais pas encore bien cerner l'histoire et du coup, j'en ai chié encore plus à tout reconstituer car je m'étais imaginer une toute autre histoire  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 



En utilisant le "mot magique", tu peux tres vite récuperer toutes les videos (ce n'est pas tout a fait aleatoire), mais ca ne m'avait pas plus avancé que ca. Pareil pour le code secret que je m'étais casser la binette à dechiffrer (le temps que je percute que ce n'était pas du morse  :tired: )

----------


## ercete

hum gaffe au spoil siouplait sur Her Story... je suis en plein dedans avec madame...

----------


## Haelnak

Ce n'est pas le bon topic pour partager ta vie sexuelle.

----------


## Nicetios

*Destiny*

Et j'aime ça.

_c'était un message des mecs qui glissent sur la mauvaise pente_

----------


## Zerger

> hum gaffe au spoil siouplait sur Her Story... je suis en plein dedans avec madame...


Désolé, je pensais ne rien dévoiler d'important, je vais rajouter une balise  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Je me refais les deux derniers *Splinter Cell*.
Comme jeu d'infiltration on a fait mieux, mais comme simulateur de ninja meurtrier invisible ça se pose là.
Blacklist est un jeu plus varié et plus riche et plus difficile, mais les contrôles de Conviction sont vraiment quasiment parfaits (le sprint actif (aka freerun dans AC) de Blacklist dessert le jeu je trouve).
Dans les deux jeux, les animations sont ouf, comme d'hab chez Ubi. On court, on saute, on vole d'ennemis en ennemis de manière super fluide, c'est vraiment plaisant à jouer.
Les "Deniable ops" de Conviction en réaliste, gun only et avec limite de temps peuvent présenter un bon challenge. Le mode horde de Blacklist idem, en gun only ça se complique pas mal.
D'ailleurs, je lance un appel: si qqun veut y jouer en coop, je me ferais une joie de partager ses parties  :B):

----------


## Herman Speed

Bonsoir,

Je me suis installé *CAVE STORY +* via une recommandation Steam via divers achats de jeux de plateforme récents.

Hé bien, c'est le BIEN ! Pour l'instant je n'ai pas le temps ni la volonté de jouer de longues sessions de jeu.

C'est un jeu de plateforme dans lequel il y a des points de sauvegardes à chaque noeud... merci.

Le jeu un aspect kawaii kikoulol mais ça passe avec une maniabilité aux petits oignons.

Chque arme possède 3 niveaux de charge qui opèrent une option de gameplay : 

exemple =Fusil simple auto -> Fusil double auto -> Fusil Beam auto

qui lui permet de se déplacer verticalement afin d'atteindre des plateformes spéciales et ne pas se taper le chemin en jump.

Les sprites et les décors sont une évolution 8 bit améliorés

Le son c'est du chiptune remasterisé , ça a un certain charme.

Le gameplay aux petits oignons, plein de mini boss - pas difficiles en mode easy décontracté (je suis vieux, j'ai plus le temps de me frustrer)

Plein de petites cachettes et bonus à retrouver de petites énigmes à 1 inconnue à suite comme certains jeux Nes et Master System.

Bref un bon petit jeu de plateforme, une bonne découverte. Moins casse-couille qu'Axiome Verge.

J'y ai joué avec le SteamLink dans le salon, et madame qui est réfractaire à ce genre de jeux l'a supporté c'est dire.

M'voyez des lapins et des grenouilles ça passe.  :;): 

Bref une chouette expérience en cours.

Tiens docteur c'est normal que les AAA+ qui sont sur mon ordi m'en touchent une sans bouger l'autre ?  ::ninja:: 

Allez A+

----------


## Lilja

Un jeu incroyable à tout point de vue.
J'ai adoré.

----------


## znokiss

A propos de Her Story


> t 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il aurait fallu la rendre moins accessible pour faire durer le suspense
> 
> .


Tout à fait d'accord. En fait, au début, j'ai pensé que trouver des mots clés débloquaient d'autres vidéos auparavant inaccessibles. En fait non, tu peux tout trouver au premier coup, donc si tu tombe bien, effectivement, tu capte vite le truc. Dommage, c'est très bien d'avoir une liberté totale mais le fait de n'avoir aucune progression casse vite le truc si tu te démerde un peu trop bien.

----------


## Supergounou

> Un jeu incroyable à tout point de vue.
> J'ai adoré.


Pareil. Cave Story, c'est le bien  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Pareil pour le code secret que je m'étais casser la binette à dechiffrer (le temps que je percute que ce n'était pas du morse )


[Her Story]
Euh... 

Spoiler Alert! 


un code secret ?

...? Euh, on dirait que j'ai raté un truc...  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cave Story bute, vraiment. 

Quand tu creuse un peu et que tu te rends compte qu'il y a un mini arbre de progression dans les upgrade, que tu peux en rater certains et ne jamais les voir... sauf sur une nouvelle partie... la maniabilité au poil.. rhaa c'était bon.

----------


## Herman Speed

Le Studio qui a réalisé ce truc, n'a pas commis de suite ? Parce que là, présentement, je prend direct.

----------


## Momock

> Le Studio qui a réalisé ce truc, n'a pas commis de suite ? Parce que là, présentement, je prend direct.


Ils ont commis *1001 Spikes* par contre, et ça pique bien fort. C'est un peu comme du Super Meat Boy, mais en lent (et avec des pièges surprise qui te tuent gratos la première fois. Et les 40 suivantes alors que tu savais qu'il était là, MDR) On a 1001 vies pour faire tout le jeu, si on les perd toutes il faut tout recommencer (mais on en regagne à la fin de chaque monde) Franchement c'est pas mal (et la jouabilité est irréprochable), mais pas de quoi se relever la nuit. Mais vu le prix auquel, c'est hein...

Un truc sympa que j'avais jamais vu tout de même: y'a deux boutons différents pour sauter, un pour le mini jump qui fait une case de haut, et l'autre pour le grand jump qui fait trois cases. Avec ça au moins, t'es sûr de ne pas te clouer au plafond pour avoir mal dosé un saut. On peut y jouer en coop aussi, visiblement, et y'a un mode arcade à la Mario Bros, et d'autres trucs.

----------


## Supergounou

Le studio c'est Daisuke "Pixel" Amaya, un mec tout seul  :;): 

Il a aussi fait Kero Blaster qui a bonne réputation (mais que je n'ai jamais fait).

EDIT: T'es sûr de ton coup là, Momock? C'est Nicalis 1001 Spikes, les mecs qui ont aidé McMillen pour Isaac Rebirth.

----------


## znokiss

Ils ont aussi fait *Nighsky* qui, à l'inverse de 1001 Spikes, est bien foutu et plutôt reposant.

edit : Ok, Nicalis, c'est le studio qui a refait Cave Story PLUS à partir de l'original, de Daisuke, effectivement.

----------


## Momock

Non, en fait je dis de la merde. C'est par le mecs qui ont aidé le mec qui a fait Cave Story à faire la version "Plus" et à porter le jeu sur portables. M'a trompé. J'avais vu "Nicalis" sur les deux jeux, et comme un neuneu.. bref. Et là aussi ils collaborent avec je sais pas quel studio pour 1001 Spikes.

Edit: grilled.

Edit2: ça a l'air d'être un jeu avec de la physique ce Nightsky, à vue de nez. C'est le cas?

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ok, la version freeware, Cave Story tout court, a été fait par Pixel. Nicalis l'a aidé pour les moutures console et pour Cave Story +.

EDIT: encore tirs croisés  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> [Her Story]
> Euh... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> un code secret ?
> 
> ...? Euh, on dirait que j'ai raté un truc...


[Her Story]


Spoiler Alert! 


Dans 2 vidéos, elle tapote un code avec ses doigts. C'est du tap code. Ca n'apporte pas grand chose de savoir le déchiffrer ceci étant.

----------


## Lilja

J'ai continue ma partie en difficulté Brutal à *Brutal Legend*.
J'aime beaucoup bien que c'est un peu brouillon par moment  ::): 

Quant à *Punch Club* commencé suite à la vidéo de Choca, je passe également un bon moment.
Je regrettais une progression trop lente mais j'ai découvert une manière de booster ses entrainements qu'il ignorait lui-même. Une bonne pioche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j8KIziFyAs

----------


## Supergounou

> Edit2: ça a l'air d'être un jeu avec de la physique ce Nightsky, à vue de nez. C'est le cas?


Je te renvoie à mon avis pour plus de précisions.

----------


## Herman Speed

Merci pour vos conseils - je viens d'acquérir 1001 spikes et Kero Blaster de côté....

La bibliothèque Steam c'est le bien, malgré les prix qui piquent.

----------


## Momock

> Merci pour vos conseils - je viens d'acquérir 1001 spikes et Kero Blaster de côté....
> 
> La bibliothèque Steam c'est le bien, malgré les prix qui piquent.


J'ai vu dans ton post sur Cave Story que tu disais ne plus chercher la frustration dans les jeux... euh... tu devrais peut-être vite tester 1001 Spikes avant la date limite pour se faire rembourser, au cas où... je m'en voudrais de t'avoir fait acheter un truc qui va t'horripiler!

----------


## Vaatho

Je joue à *Serious Sam 3*, mais avec un twist : un mod pour 10 fois plus de monstres, dans un jeu où on en combat déjà des légions à la base. Avec toutes les armes et des munitions infinies, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ça défoule  :^_^: 

Ce putain de carnage quand on s'équipe du canon avec littéralement des milliers de streums qui vous courent après. Et les restes ensanglantés qui tapissent les murs  :Bave: 

Par contre mon PC commence à ramer là, va falloir que je baisse les options graphiques.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je viens de me lancer dans *Rocket League*, après *Her Story* (il faut placer "Story" dans ses posts apparemment).
C'est très rigolo, mais

----------


## Herman Speed

Pas de soucis Momock, au moins je découvre de petites perles. Merci et A+ :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Je joue à *Serious Sam 3*, mais avec un twist : un mod pour 10 fois plus de monstres, dans un jeu où on en combat déjà des légions à la base. Avec toutes les armes et des munitions infinies, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ça défoule 
> 
> Ce putain de carnage quand on s'équipe du canon avec littéralement des milliers de streums qui vous courent après. Et les restes ensanglantés qui tapissent les murs 
> 
> Par contre mon PC commence à ramer là, va falloir que je baisse les options graphiques.


Tu vas t'amuser sur le boss final  ::O:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

En ce moment je joue a Jotun. Charmant, mignon, superbement animé, y'a un peu de challenge mais pas trop. L'expérience est poétique et envoûtante. Rejouabilité nulle cependant. Pour ceux qui aiment les Zelda avec des vikings.

----------


## Vaatho

> Tu vas t'amuser sur le boss final


Y a pas 10 boss, heureusement  ::ninja::  C'est surtout sur tout le passage avant que je risque de suer (et mon pauvre PC avec, certaines zones c'est du 15 FPS vu les milliards de saloperies à l'écran). Mais le canon avec munitions infinies ça aide.

EDIT : Ah et le combat contre le vaisseau, dans l'arène où du coup y avait un bon 200 harpies pour commencer, c'était un des moments les plus stressants et jouissifs que j'ai vécus ces derniers temps.  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

Héhé effectivement, mais dans mes souvenirs, ce qui me tuait le plus souvent au boss c'était les tirs des ennemis au sol (malgré les "gravity boots"), le temps 

Spoiler Alert! 


d’appâter le boss vers le ver géant

. Déjà de base c'était coton, mais avec 10x de mobs ça va se transformer en danmaku  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Je lance Hi-tech hell 2, un WAD initialement prévu pour Doom legacy mais qui tourne au poil dans GZDoom.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue actuellement à Dragon age origins + tous les DLCs acheté à 5 euros lors d'une solde sur Origin. Alors graphiquement le jeu à vieillit mais avec quelques mods ça passe encore et ce n'est pas le plus important. Mais alors l'optimisation c'est de la merde en barre modéle géant. 

Déjà quoiqu'il arrive le jeu utilise 100 % du CPU et de tous les cœurs en même temps même pour n'afficher qu'un arbuste, super. Bon sur mon PC ça passe tout seul parce que j'ai une excellente ventilation et que mon proc ne dépasse jamais les 30 degrés mais j'apprécie moyen le truc, ça a du faire imploser de nombreux PC j'imagine... Le moteur du jeu a de nombreuses fuite mémoire rendant les chargements terriblement long au fil du temps, j'ai du le patcher pour utiliser mes 8 Go histoire d'être tranquille. Et la petite cerise sur le gâteau, le jeu crash aléatoirement de façon inexpliqué, j'ai maté un peu le net et rajouté la commande "-dx9" on verra ce que ça donne mais si ça continue de crasher n'importe comment j'vais vite laissé tomber tellement ça gave.

Ca commence à faire beaucoup comme problème pour un jeu si vieux et patché au maximum, je ne me rappelle pas avoir eu tous ces problèmes à l'époque de sa sortie. Le suivi par Bioware est un peu naze pour le coup.

EDIT: Remplacer Bethesda par Bioware, évidemment...

----------


## Sylvine

> Le suivi par Bethesda est un peu naze pour le coup,


Grave, je vois comment ils s'occupent de Rainbow Six Siege, c'est du n'importe quoi !

----------


## Illynir

:Facepalm:  Putain le con, j'étais sur le topic Fallout 4 en même temps, j'me suis mélangé les pinceaux, je voulais bien entendu dire Bioware... Mais ta connerie m'a fait marré c'est dèjà ça  :^_^:

----------


## Haelnak

Oui, bien sûr, tu étais sur 23 topics, au téléphone et en train d'écouter du Bowie tout en regardant un porno islandais. 
Moi j'appelle ça un lapsus révélateur, c'est tout !

----------


## Illynir

Révélateur de quoi ? C'est ça la vraie question. Que tous les deux ont un suivi de merde de leurs jeux ? C'est pas une révélation ça.  ::trollface:: 

Sinon j'ai pas testé les pornos islandais, c'est un manque dans ma culture.

----------


## Ryugan

Toujours sur nosgoth, étonné (sans vraiment l'être pour être honnete :D) qu il n y ait plus de monde sur ce bon jeu .
Etonné sans l'etre car je comprend que sa difficulté a prendre en main + le matchmaking a la ramasse (principalement dû au manque de joueur justement) soient un frein :/ . Et le manque de tutoriels réellement utiles également (les tuto présent sont pas tres representatifs du jeu contre des personnes et ratent de montrer les tips vraiment utiles)
Ainsi qu'un manque evident de pub :/

----------


## Floribus

Ori and the blind forest, j'en suis au dernier donjon, j'ai pas envie que ça s'arrête putain  :Emo:

----------


## ercete

Je traine un peu sur *GemCraft - Chasing Shadows*
Un tower defense plutôt bien côté qui était en flash à l'origine.
Je sais pas vraiment pourquoi... mais l'horloge tourne très vite quand je lance une petite partie avant d'aller me coucher...

----------


## Haraban

Bon, je joue à *Soma* et je benne que dalle à ce qui se passe  :^_^:  . 
Tout les documents censé m'expliquer me plonge encore plus dans le désarrois, les conversation me semblent complètement hors de propos, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je fiche là, ni de pourquoi je devrais avancer. Y'a bien des grandes lignes que j'ai réussi à saisir, forcément, comme : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le monde est foutu suite à un crash de météorite dans le pacifique, et la station sous-marine qui abrite les "last survivros" est plombée par une IA qui robotise les hommes pour les empêcher de mourir. Mais qu'est-ce que le joueur fais là, comment il est arrivé ici, pourquoi des combinaisons et du matos lui apparaissent dessus comme par magie, c'est quoi le fauteuil du début : que pouic (et c'est bien les seuls trucs que j'ai envie de comprendre)

.
Je me doute que le mystère fait partie du jeu, mais à ce niveau là c'est plus du mystère pour moi, c'est du non sens  ::huh::  . Et si il faut vraiment attendre la toute façon pour comprendre, je pense malheureusement que j'aurais arrêter de jouer d'ici là.

Du coup je ne continue actuellement que pour la station qui est superbe (elle me rappelle un peu Rapture avec son coté maladive, anxiogène, aux couleurs étouffées de rouille et de verdure marine), et l'ambiance vraiment chouette.

----------


## ercete

Bien, je me remet timidement à *Dying Light*, malgré les défauts qui m'ont fait le laisser tomber il y a peu, j'y revient.
C'est pas le scénario ou l'ambiance ou la DA ou quoi que ce soit, non, c'est juste l'envie de ne plus avoir peur la nuit...
C'est con mais je me sens vaincu par le jeu parce que je ne suis pas parvenu à survivre une nuit d'affilée poursuivi par quatre zombis poursuiveur. Et mice c'est juste un AAA qui a un gameplay encore plus simple qu'un Assassins Creed !
Je peux pas me laisser invaincu par ça alors je m'y remet. Je pex pour obtenir de meilleures perk je m'entraine en mourant nuit après nuit mais j'y parviendrai dussé-je à en manger mon clavier (dont les bindings sont bien merdiques, je l'avoue, faudrait voir à la manette...)

----------


## BenRicard

tu peux dormir la nuit si tu as trop peur de sortir....  ::ninja:: 

sinon prend la perk du camouflage. Ca aide bien la nuit (les potions de vision nocturne aussi d'ailleurs)

----------


## pipoop

@Haraban:
Oui tu comprends des trucs plus loin dans le jeu qui te sont expliques..un peu brutalement j'ai trouve: bah voila ca parceque ca...ok

@ercete: C'est un des rares jeux ou tu te sens flipette la nuit, tu passes du statut de chasseur a proie rapidement et c'est trop bon...et stressant
la 1er nuit quand tu te fais course j'ai pas fait le malin

----------


## ercete

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un mal fou avec les commandes... Je suis au clavier, j'ai essayé le pad une demi journée mais cela ne m'a pas plu.
Je suis sans arrêt en train de rebinder le clavier, je commence à peine à trouver quelque chose de correct et à parvenir à ne pas me faire bouffer mais c'est vraiment chaud.

----------


## Kayrah

Je suis sur Dragon's *Dogma Dark Arisen* qui a été porté sur PC récemment.
Je retrouve le même plaisir que j'avais lorsque j'y jouais sur consoles. C'est à dire monter mon personnage, explorer la carte, créer mon pion, partager l'aventure avec les pions des autres joueurs, les combats épiques contre les chimères.
Graphiquement, c'est joli même si ce n'est pas non plus un remaster de folie. Toutefois, c'est très fluide et on tourne avec du 60 fps. Cela fait plaisir. Le gameplay est vraiment agréable.

Concrètement, j'aime toujours autant et je conseille fortement ce jeu qui est relativement accessible à tous.

----------


## Sylvine

Pareil.
Enfin, pareil, je rejoue à Dragon Dogma et j'avais joué à la version console, par contre je l'avais lâché pour cause de mouaif.

Et en fait je suis toujours pas convaincu, je sais pas pourquoi je me suis imaginé que l'extension et le confort supplémentaire du PC suffirait.
C'est addictif dans le sens où j'ai envie d'avancer malgré tout (je dois déjà avoir dépassé où j'en étais sur console), mais honnêtement à part le système de pion je vois rien de bien marquant, pas même le fameux système de combat qui consiste surtout à spammer les mêmes attaques en boucle en fait.
Ça a ni la rigueur de Dark Souls, ni le dynamisme d'un beat em all, c'est juste mieux que la concurrence (Witcher, Skyrim, Dragon Age et compagnie).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est addictif dans le sens où j'ai envie d'avancer malgré tout (je dois déjà avoir dépassé où j'en étais sur console), mais honnêtement à part le système de pion je vois rien de bien marquant


Et le fait de pouvoir s'accrocher aux streums même quand ils s'envolent alors ?  :Angry:

----------


## Sylvine

L'idée est amusante, mais j'en chie à trouver un usage pratique.
J'ai l'impression de plus me mettre en danger qu'autre chose (surtout si la bestiole vole) et pour le moment ça a très bien marché sans.
Et surtout ces combats contre des créatures géantes qui ont fait la renommé du titre représentent (pour le moment en tout cas) une part vraiment mineure des affrontements, sinon c'est surtout des trucs chiants genre des groupes de bandit ou de gobelin comme dans tous les RPG chiants.

----------


## schouffy

Je me retrouve un peu dans tes impressions, c'était un jeu sympa et clairement dans le haut du panier pour les combats dans les RPG (faut dire que le fond est bien garni), mais pas inoubliable.
Je crois qu'en changeant de classe assez souvent et fréquemment tu peux mixer plein d'attaques et rendre les combats plus riches. Moi j'avais juste changé 2 ou 3 fois jusqu'à trouver des trucs OP qui m'ont suffi mais on peut faire plus varié apparemment.

----------


## pipoop

Et encore grimper sur les monstres c'est cool mais des fois le perso fait nawak
Qui ne c'ets jamais retrouve la tete en bas en grimpant sur le bras d'un troll parceque le perso est parti du dos au lieu de monter sur la tete directe a fait le tour comme un mogolito parceque les controls sur un monstre sont aux fraises

----------


## ian0delond

Je joue à *Punch Club*.
Ca commençait bien. Le pixel art est superbe. Le système de "combat" semblait pas inintéressant. L'histoire en forme d'arbre était prometteur.
Puis au bout de quelques heures je tourne en rond entre bouffe-boulot-entrainement-bouffe-entrainement-combat-bouffe-boulot...
J'aime bien la gestion légère, mais c'était pas la peine de prendre comme modèle un jeu Sims sur GBA.
Les combattants me défoncent deux fois sur trois même avec des moins bonne stat et mon humeur encore haute.

Va falloir que je trouve des strats pour savoir comment ça se joue car c'est visiblement pas très permissif. Faudrait juste un site qui passe le firewall de la COGIP.
Je vais pas encore le lacher mais s'il n'y a pas un declick avant demain j'aurais quand même la sensation d'un bon gachis.

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de commencer* Nuclear Throne* qu'on m'avait gentiment offert... et je confirme, on ressent très vite le potentiel addictif du jeu  ::P: 

C'est juste putain de jouissif, ceux qui sont en manque de Hotline Miami peuvent foncer dessus !

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Je joue à *Punch Club*.
> Ca commençait bien. Le pixel art est superbe. Le système de "combat" semblait pas inintéressant. L'histoire en forme d'arbre était prometteur.
> Puis au bout de quelques heures je tourne en rond entre bouffe-boulot-entrainement-bouffe-entrainement-combat-bouffe-boulot...
> J'aime bien la gestion légère, mais c'était pas la peine de prendre comme modèle un jeu Sims sur GBA.
> Les combattants me défoncent deux fois sur trois même avec des moins bonne stat et mon humeur encore haute.
> 
> Va falloir que je trouve des strats pour savoir comment ça se joue car c'est visiblement pas très permissif. Faudrait juste un site qui passe le firewall de la COGIP.
> Je vais pas encore le lacher mais s'il n'y a pas un declick avant demain j'aurais quand même la sensation d'un bon gachis.


Acheté ce weekend et un peu le même ressenti. Début du jeu très prometteur, puis très vite assez bordélique et - forcément - répétitif. C'est sans doute voulu, mais je trouve assez sévère la vitesse à laquelle tu perds les caracs acquises par l'entraînement (même si j'ai choppé une skill pour que mon agilité ne descende pas en dessous de 4). Bref, à voir, il est possible que je lâche si cette impression de système de jeu très mécanique et artificiel n'évolue pas.

----------


## DCX

-*GTA III* sur steam, avec l'exe qui décensure et un petit programme pour y jouer avec un pad 360.
Ce jeu fut une de mes references sur Play mais je ne l'avais jamais terminé donc je me charge de le finir cette fois.
-*Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed* avec le fiston

----------


## Haraban

> @Haraban:
> Oui tu comprends des trucs plus loin dans le jeu qui te sont expliques..un peu brutalement j'ai trouve: bah voila ca parceque ca...ok


C'est exactement ce que je suis en train de constater. je suis finalement arrivé aux labos Thêta et là : Crac crac boum boum, voilà une explication complète qui sort de la boite à explication, tout soudainement, et puis ça ira bien comme ça, hein. Aller on avance s'il vous plait, il y a encore des monstres à rencontrer.
Le jeu reste très sympa mais une fois que j'ai compris que le coté "découverte des mystères de la station et du monde" ne valait pas un clou ça m'a un peu refroidit pour y revenir.

----------


## Astasloth

En ce moment, quand j'ai le temps de ne jouer que peu de temps, je lance *Pix the Cat*.
C'est un petit jeu d'arcade, mélange de Pac-Man et de Snake, où l'on incarne un chat qui doit ramasser des œufs sur un plateau et les déposer à certains endroits. Comme ces œufs éclosent en une ribambelle de canards qui suivent Pix, il faut évidemment éviter de se prendre cette colonne, ainsi que les murs. Réussir à ramasser d'abord tous les œufs, puis seulement après aller déposer les canards aux bons endroits rapporte un bonus puisqu'il s'agit d'un perfect. On a un temps limité, il faut donc réussir les différents tableau le plus rapidement possible. D'ailleurs, plus on réussi, plus le jeu va vite, jusqu'à entrer dans le mode fever qui multiplie considérablement les points engrangés.

C'est flashy, nerveux, la musique est cool. Bref, c'est un chouette petit jeu pour mettre les réflexes à rude épreuve.
Certains disent que les contrôles ne sont pas toujours très précis mais, personnellement, je joue au d-pad, sur ma vieille manette ps3 qui a des ratés, et c'est plus les bugs récurrents de ma manette qui me font foirer que le jeu (voire ma propre bêtise  ::P:  )... Maintenant, il est vrai que c'est une maniabilité particulière qui rappelle les Pac-Man, où il est nécessaire d'effectuer son mouvement avec un bon timing (timing d'ailleurs récompensé par un grind sur les murs des plateaux qui accorde un léger boost). Peut-être est-ce là l'origine des critiques négatives que j'ai lues à ce sujet.



En plus de ce mode arcade, il existe également un mode Laboratoire, beaucoup plus calme puisqu'il s'agit de résoudre des puzzles en un nombre de mouvements déterminés (il est important de prendre le temps de réfléchir avant de se lancer dans la résolution), un mode Rétro où il s'agit de ramasser un nombre précis d’œufs sur des tableaux assez particuliers le tout avant qu'une fleur ne se fasse manger par une chèvre... et enfin un mode où l'on peut jouer à plusieurs en local, mais que je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester.

J'en suis actuellement à 8h dessus... Pour un jeu qui m'a coûté 2,50€ durant les soldes, j'estime que c'est assez rentable.


_(rien ne vaut un petit gif pour bien illustrer la chose)_

----------


## Zerger

Si ca rend aussi bien que sur le gif, j'aime beaucoup le design, vraiment sympa

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais c'est vraiment cool Pix the Cat. Pour peu que l'on aime le scoring et qu'on ait un max de pote sur Steam pour se faire mal.

----------


## ian0delond

Pix The Cat s'est très sympa.
par contre sur pc faut préférer les fleches du clavier à un stick de pad.
J'ai failli commander une manette style SNES usb pour voir si ca serait pas plus confortable. 



> Acheté ce weekend et un peu le même ressenti. Début du jeu très prometteur, puis très vite assez bordélique et - forcément - répétitif. C'est sans doute voulu, mais je trouve assez sévère la vitesse à laquelle tu perds les caracs acquises par l'entraînement (même si j'ai choppé une skill pour que mon agilité ne descende pas en dessous de 4). Bref, à voir, il est possible que je lâche si cette impression de système de jeu très mécanique et artificiel n'évolue pas.


J'ai recommencé une partie.
Avec un meilleur départ sur le boulot, l'entraînement en allant à fond sur l'agilité,  combats et autre ca change pas mal. C'est beaucoup moins frustrant et repetitif quand on gagne. 
Je pense que je vais le terminer demain. 

La mécanique souffre pas mal des développeurs qui savent trop bien comment leur jeu fonctionne et ne oublient de pouvoir laisser les joueurs tâtonner. 
T'es obligé de connaître quelques "secret" pour progresser assez vite.


Puis aussi quand je perdais des matchs j'ai pris l'habitude de quitter le jeu et de le relancer car faut pas déconner  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Skies of Arcadia Legend*, et je dois avouer qu'après 6h je sais pas trop quoi en penser.

En fait, on dirait un JRPG pour les gosses. Le chara design est ridicule, la map a l'air toute petite tout comme les rares villes, le système de combat est banal à souhait, les combats sont lents et vraiment pas passionnant contre les mobs de base, le tout est plus linéaire qu'un FF13.

Et en dehors de ça, il y a l'univers qui titille à mort ma curiosité, j'ai carrément envie d'en savoir plus, de comprendre le pourquoi du comment. C'est la seule raison qui me pousse à le relancer encore et encore.

----------


## Lilja

> Je joue à *Punch Club*.
> Ca commençait bien. Le pixel art est superbe. Le système de "combat" semblait pas inintéressant. L'histoire en forme d'arbre était prometteur.
> Puis au bout de quelques heures je tourne en rond entre bouffe-boulot-entrainement-bouffe-entrainement-combat-bouffe-boulot...
> J'aime bien la gestion légère, mais c'était pas la peine de prendre comme modèle un jeu Sims sur GBA.
> Les combattants me défoncent deux fois sur trois même avec des moins bonne stat et mon humeur encore haute.
> 
> Va falloir que je trouve des strats pour savoir comment ça se joue car c'est visiblement pas très permissif. Faudrait juste un site qui passe le firewall de la COGIP.
> Je vais pas encore le lacher mais s'il n'y a pas un declick avant demain j'aurais quand même la sensation d'un bon gachis.


C'est assez bizarre car dans mon cas, je les défonce 2 fois sur 3.
Le scénario a d'ailleurs évolué.

J'apprécie le fait que des compétences, PNJ ou scénario permettent à un moment de rendre la progression plus facile ou attrayante.

----------


## Illynir

> *Skies of Arcadia Legend*, et je dois avouer qu'après 6h je sais pas trop quoi en penser.
> 
> En fait, on dirait un JRPG pour les gosses. Le chara design est ridicule, la map a l'air toute petite tout comme les rares villes, le système de combat est banal à souhait, les combats sont lents et vraiment pas passionnant contre les mobs de base, le tout est plus linéaire qu'un FF13.
> 
> Et en dehors de ça, il y a l'univers qui titille à mort ma curiosité, j'ai carrément envie d'en savoir plus, de comprendre le pourquoi du comment. C'est la seule raison qui me pousse à le relancer encore et encore.


Il parait que c'est l'un des meilleurs JRPG de la dreamcast (voir pour beaucoup l'un des meilleurs tout court) mais comme toi j'accroche pas des masses...

Les combats aléatoire omniprésent ultra lent et surtout beaucoup trop nombreux m'ont achevé avant même que je puisse rentrer dedans. C'est con parce que l'univers pirate des airs ça me botte bien globalement... Après peut être que ce jeu se mérite et que le début est poussif et lent, c'est possible, je n'ai pas joué assez.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il parait que c'est l'un des meilleurs JRPG de la dreamcast (voir pour beaucoup l'un des meilleurs tout court) mais comme toi j'accroche pas des masses...
> 
> Les combats aléatoire omniprésent ultra lent et surtout beaucoup trop nombreux m'ont achevé avant même que je puisse rentrer dedans. C'est con parce que l'univers pirate des airs ça me botte bien globalement... Après peut être que ce jeu se mérite et que le début est poussif et lent, c'est possible, je n'ai pas joué assez.


Je me sens moins seul du coup. J'ai débuté le jeu justement pour les mêmes raisons, à savoir sa réputation et son univers qui me parle particulièrement. Je ne sais pas où tu t'en es arrêté, moi j'en suis à 

Spoiler Alert! 


la fuite de Valua avec Fina

 et c'est toujours aussi plat. J'en profite pour dire aussi que la mise en scène est limite catastrophique, parfois même incompréhensible.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai du jouer 4H à tout péter en faite, c'est peu mais je me suis rarement fait aussi chier dans un JRPG et les combats m'emmerdent profondément. Pourtant des JRPG très poussif au démarrage j'en ai déjà fait des tonnes mais là non, je n'y arrive pas.

D'ailleurs globalement les combats aléatoire, peu importe le jeu, perso je ne peux plus. Je trouve que c'est une mécanique de jeu qui à très très mal vieillit (ou alors c'est moi qui suis moins patient avec l'âge, c'est possible), du coup le combo des deux a été rédhibitoire d'entrée de jeu pour moi.

----------


## doshu

> *Skies of Arcadia Legend*, et je dois avouer qu'après 6h je sais pas trop quoi en penser.
> 
> En fait, on dirait un JRPG pour les gosses. Le chara design est ridicule, la map a l'air toute petite tout comme les rares villes, le système de combat est banal à souhait, les combats sont lents et vraiment pas passionnant contre les mobs de base, le tout est plus linéaire qu'un FF13.
> 
> Et en dehors de ça, il y a l'univers qui titille à mort ma curiosité, j'ai carrément envie d'en savoir plus, de comprendre le pourquoi du comment. C'est la seule raison qui me pousse à le relancer encore et encore.


Je l'ai terminé sur DC à l'époque, donc il y a looooongtemps. J'ai aimé et en garde un bon souvenir, mais d'un autre côté j'y jouais en dilettante une ou deux fois par semaine. C'est un jeu apéro.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je l'ai terminé sur DC à l'époque.


Faut faire gaffe aux souvenirs hein.
Je me souviens l'avoir terminé sur Gamecube avec un pote (en se passant la manette), on avait passé une nuit blanche.
Je me souviens de m'être bien éclaté, mais je me souviens pas du jeu.
Je suppose donc que c'est pas vraiment le jeu qui m'a marqué  ::P: .

----------


## Zerger

Toujours en train de m'éclater sur* Nuclear Throne*, c'est vraiment parfait pour se défouler vite fait quand on a un petit quart d'heure dispo.
Je suis un peu dans la phase Binding of Isaac, je creve systématiquement parce que je tombe sur un truc et je me dis "Tiens, c'est quoi ca? Ca a l'air marrant à utiliser/Et si je tirais dessus en restant à côté"  ::ninja:: 

Bon j'ai toujours pas réussi à dépasser le cinquième niveau par contre  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'y joue aussi en ce moment et même si j'aime le feeling, je crois que j'accroche vraiment pas sur ces jeux où tu recommences à chaque fois depuis le début. J'ai l'impression de jouer pour rien, vu que tout est random et qu'on voit sans cesse de nouvelles situations/armes/... ça prend beaucoup de temps pour progresser.
Je joue à Ziggurat aussi, et je fais le même constat. Je crois que les rogue like c'est pas fait pour moi.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ha *Frozen City*, quelle joie que toutes ces bestioles qui te courent dessus pour te maraver joyeusement et ces foutus tri-pod gatling et Lil'uHunter... Je trouve cette zone pire que la suivante, si je passe Lil'Hunter, dans 90% des cas je vais jusqu'au throne. Mais je n'atteins pas ce monde dans 90% des cas...

----------


## Canard WC

Toujours sur *Skyrim* et je viens juste d'atteindre les 400 H au compteur Steam !
Même 4 ans après sa sortie, ce jeu est vraiment WTF !
 ::love::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je joue à Ziggurat aussi, et je fais le même constat. Je crois que les rogue like c'est pas fait pour moi.


Pour ne pas te faire Zigguyer sur Ziggurat (excuse ma blague pourrie), le facteur chance rentre pas mal en jeu, un peu comme dans le médiocre et overhypé Binding Of Isaac (mais avec un gameplay bien plus solide). J'ai réussi à terminer le jeu, mais c'est grandement du aux différents buffs (regain de santé quand je bute un ennemi, etc...) et à une génération procédurale qui a joué en ma faveur tout au long du run.

----------


## blutch2

> Toujours sur *Skyrim* et je viens juste d'atteindre les 400 H au compteur Steam !
> Même 4 ans après sa sortie, ce jeu est vraiment WTF !


400 heures sur la même partie?

----------


## Herr Peter

> 400 heures sur la même partie?


Ton commentaire pourrait presque servir de titre pour un film de boules.

----------


## blutch2

> Ton commentaire pourrait presque servir de titre pour un film de boules.


En même temps, si tu ne pense qu'à ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je me lance dans _The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth_ (sans avoir énormément joué à Rebirth). 
Le jeu est toujours aussi addictif et je devrai y passer quelques dizaines d'heures facilement. Mais le jeu est quand même moins satisfaisant que _Spelunky_.

Là où _Spelunky_ oblige à être constamment sur ses gardes (même bien équipé on est jamais à l'abri d'une catastrophe qui va nous tuer en quelques secondes) et constamment en mouvement, The Binding of Isaac est finalement beaucoup plus pépère, lent dans son rythme (surtout si on optimise les salles de type arcade) et ne devient tendu qu'après quelques étages (l'excellent mode Greed permet bien d'accélerer le rythme du jeu cependant).

A l'inverse _The Binding of Isaac_ nous tue avec son équipement. 
Déjà parce que la randomisation change complètement la puissance du personnage. On se retrouve parfois avec des combos absurdes genre brimstone+un item qui permet aux projectiles de cibler l'ennemi+larmes rebondissantes permettant d'aller fumer Satan tranquillou, mais des fois c'est la misère absolue.
Mais aussi parce que l'équipement ne peut souvent pas être changé et que les effets des items ne sont pas toujours clairs (il faut tester ou jouer avec le wiki sur les genoux). Finalement le principal risque est parfois celui de prendre un item qui va définitivement pourrir notre attaque en tirant sur le côté, en nécessitant une charge...le pire restant certains items qui empêchent Azael de tirer...vu la durée des parties c'est quand même un peu chiant et je me prends parfois à me dire que je prendrai plus de plaisir sur la version vanilla du premier (avant même le DLC).

----------


## Supergounou

> Finalement le principal risque est parfois celui de prendre un item qui va définitivement pourrir notre attaque en tirant sur le côté, en nécessitant une charge...le pire restant certains items qui empêchent Azael de tirer...vu la durée des parties c'est quand même un peu chiant


Au moins après tu te souviens toute ta vie de l'effet de cet objet là.  :;):

----------


## ShotMaster

Bof. Pour moi l'intérêt des jeux de ce genre, vu le format et le gameplay, c'est d'y jouer de temps en temps par petite dose. Sauf que du coup il peut y avoir 3 mois avant que je retombe sur le même objet, et je vais pas m'en souvenir. Du coup, t'as juste un jeu qui se veut hardcore en refusant juste de t'expliquer comment il fonctionne.

J'appelle pas ça de la difficulté, mais un game design de merde.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bof. Pour moi l'intérêt des jeux de ce genre, vu le format et le gameplay, c'est d'y jouer de temps en temps par petite dose.


Ah, je sais pas comment tu fais. A chaque fois que je le relance, je suis parti pour 1 mois à ne jouer plus qu'à ça dès que j'ai 20mn pour moi. Par contre, le jeu est pas du tout hardcore et ne se veut pas hardcore, une fois qu'on connait les pattern des ennemis et les mécaniques de jeu (cœurs bleus ultra importants, etc...), c'est très difficile de rater un run.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ba faire plus de 2-3 fois le même début de jeu, je trouve ça insupportable, j'ai l'impression d'être à l'usine. Je ne vois aucun fun à refaire en boucle ce que tu viens de faire 5 minutes plus tôt.

Typiquement FTL, j'ai des dizaines d'heures dessus, mais très rarement plus d'une heure à la fois. Et le jeu est suffisamment bien foutu pour que tu progresses même comme ça, parce que la difficulté réside dans la prise de décision, pas dans l'apprentissage d'un wiki par coeur.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est justement ça qui est bon à mon sens dans les rogues-lite, c'est que tu n'as jamais le même début de jeu grâce au facteur aléatoire. Je ne refais quasi jamais 2x le même jeu, mais Isaac (par exemple) j'ai du le finir au moins 500x, et je n'ai eu que très très rarement la même partie (pour ne pas dire jamais). En ce qui concerne la prise de décision, c'est aussi une composante essentielle dans Isaac, justement via "j'ai un run pété et j'ai en face de moi un objet que je ne connais pas, je prends le risque de l'essayer ou pas?". Perso je n’appellerai pas ça un game design "de merde" mais plutôt "qui ne te convient pas".

----------


## Haelnak

Yep, c'est comme la conduite de Watch_Dogs, ce n'est pas de la merde, c'est simplement que ça ne convient pas à tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## ShotMaster

Ba faire reposer une grande partie du gameplay sur le fait que le joueur ne connait pas les mécaniques, et n'a aucun moyen interne au jeu pour savoir ce qu'il va se passer, je trouve que c'est une approche très très feignante du game design. Pour moi, c'est du même niveau que "Tiens voici trois boutons sur le mur, appuie dessus, seul un bouton te fera avancer, les autres tu meurs, rien ne les différencie, bonne chance. Mais hey, la prochaine fois tu saura  :;): "

Après, ça peut plaire hein, j'vais pas dire le contraire.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui, ton exemple est un peu exagéré mais je vois ce que tu veux dire. Perso je considère l'apprentissage d'un gameplay comme ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant dans un jeu, et plus grande est la courbe d'apprentissage plus je suis content. C'est comme apprendre une partition quand on fait d'un instrument de musique, si je déroule toute la chanson et que je ne me heurte à aucune difficulté, ça ne m’intéresse pas et je passe à la partition suivante. J'aime l'idée de progresser, encore et encore.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ha mais je suis d'accord hein. J'aime bien progresser aussi, et un jeu qui me résiste pas je trouve ça chiant. C'est juste que j'aime pas quand tu n'avais aucun moyen d'apprendre de toi-même avant de devoir recommencer.
Tu apprends en combinant mieux tes capacités, en maitrisant mieux tes timings, en prenant le temps d'observer les patterns des ennemis, etc. Exemple inversé tiens : Dans Pixel Dungeon, tu ne peux pas apprendre les items par coeur, vu que ça change d'une partie à l'autre (la potion bleue, un coup c'est soin, un coup force, un coup invisibilité, etc...) et le jeu est basé sur ce principe. Ba du coup tu t'améliores autrement, en apprenant à les tester de manière sure, etc.
Bon, le début reste laborieux vu que sans wiki, connaitre toutes les potions possibles c'est chiant.

Après Isaac, j'ai pas trouvé ça horrible hein, juste que j'y ai pas joué énormément au final à cause de ça, alors qu'il avait tout pour me plaire. Enfin j'ai quand même un petit paquet d'heures. Et assez vite, j'me suis lu le wiki parce que sinon j'aurai lâché bien plus tôt.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'y joue aussi en ce moment et même si j'aime le feeling, je crois que j'accroche vraiment pas sur ces jeux où tu recommences à chaque fois depuis le début. J'ai l'impression de jouer pour rien, vu que tout est random et qu'on voit sans cesse de nouvelles situations/armes/... ça prend beaucoup de temps pour progresser.
> Je joue à Ziggurat aussi, et je fais le même constat. Je crois que les rogue like c'est pas fait pour moi.


T'as essayé Spelunky finalement ?

----------


## schouffy

Non et tu dois te tromper de personne car je projetais pas de le faire.

----------


## Supergounou

Et je ne te le conseille pas, parce que pour le coup Spelunky t'as vraiment l'impression de jouer pour rien et de ne pas progresser tellement il est impitoyable.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non et tu dois te tromper de personne car je projetais pas de le faire.


Je reformule.
T'as essayé Spelunky ?

Je pense que tu devrais si tu veux pouvoir définitivement enterrer le genre.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Et je ne te le conseille pas, parce que pour le coup Spelunky t'as vraiment l'impression de jouer pour rien et de ne pas progresser tellement il est impitoyable.


La courbe de progression est beaucoup plus pentue (surtout au début) mais le jeu est moins _random_ et ne repose pas sur l'apprentissage des effets des items contrairement à The Binding of Isaac. Pas impossible de le préférer à ce dernier (mais faut être prêt à s'accrocher).

----------


## ShotMaster

J'ai effectivement préféré Spelunky, parce que j'ai beaucoup moins eu l'impression de DEVOIR mourir sur un truc pour le comprendre.

Par contre, tu meurs beaucoup plus.

----------


## Supergounou

> La courbe de progression est beaucoup plus pentue (surtout au début) mais le jeu est moins _random_ et ne repose pas sur l'apprentissage des effets des items contrairement à The Binding of Isaac. Pas impossible de le préférer à ce dernier (mais faut être prêt à s'accrocher).


Moins random, moins random, je sais pas. Certes il y a BEAUCOUP moins d'items, mais quand t'es complètement pété avec 10PV, les meilleurs objets du jeu, 15 bombes et 15 cordes, et que tu arrives dans le 4-1 et que tu as un enchainement de la mort Anubis + 2 momies dans un couloir et que 2 secondes après le début du niveau tu es mort sans avoir eu le temps de rien faire, moi ça me rend complètement cinglé. Comme tu le dis, faut être sacrément accroché. Je sais vraiment pas si ça peut convenir à Schouffy vu ses "exigences".

Le mieux serait évidement qu'il le test pour être sûr, mais non décidément, j'aurais du mal à lui conseiller.




> J'ai effectivement préféré Spelunky, parce que j'ai beaucoup moins eu l'impression de DEVOIR mourir sur un truc pour le comprendre.


Pas d'accord. Juste passer une série de lianes dans le second monde, t'es obligé de crever 5x dessus avant de comprendre comment se placer quasi au pixel près.

----------


## schouffy

> Je reformule.
> T'as essayé Spelunky ?
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais si tu veux pouvoir définitivement enterrer le genre.


J'essaierai ^^
Le genre est déjà à moitié enterré ceci dit.

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais Spelunky est super dur, j'ai jamais été ne serait-ce que proche de le finir alors qu'Isaac je l'ai fini sur ma première partie.
Mais je m'amuse plus en perdant en boucle sur Spelunky qu'en progressant sur Isaac (ou sur Ziguart qui m'a pas bien passionné non plus).

----------


## Zerger

> alors qu'Isaac je l'ai fini sur ma première partie.


Isaac ne peut pas se finir en une seule fois. Il faut le "finir" plusieurs fois pour progressivement débloquer de nouveaux etages et de nouveaux boss associés.
Et la premiere partie d'Isaac est volontairement facile histoire de servir un peu de tuto. Apres avoir tue Mom Foot une premiere fois, le jeu devient plus dur.

Certains peuvent etre decourages de devoir finir le jeu en boucle, mais pour le coup, ca fait partie du gameplay.

Dans tous les cas, la mort permanente et le fait de devoir recommencer de zero fait malheureusement partie du genre Roguelike. Si c'est vraiment ca qui te gene, bah tanpis, au moins tu auras essaye

----------


## Sylvine

Je sais bien mais justement y'a pas la même chose sur Spelunky, à part le tuto (qui est vraiment un tuto) le jeu te laisse avec ta bite et ton couteau et t'enfonce la tête dans la merde en boucle d'entrée de jeu.
Et ben malgré ça je m'amuse plus, parce que le cœur du gameplay est plus amusant.

----------


## FrousT

Moi en ce moment je relance *Darkest Dungeon*, suite à sa sorti officiel. Il y eu plein de petit rajout et de nouveau persos ca fait plaisir, par contre j'ai un problème mon stress monte plus vite que celui des mes persos  Je pète un plomb  Surtou que j'ai du tout recommencer du début (mon ancien profil a mystérieusement disparu )

----------


## Canard WC

> 400 heures sur la même partie?


Non, deux parties. Sachant que dans la première (perso level 55) je n'ai même pas finie la quête principale.
J'essaie au maximum de faire les quêtes que me donnent les PNJ sans qu'elles s'accumulent dans mon journal.
C'est là le plus gros challenge.
Surtout pour les quêtes diverses, qui ont l'air anodines au premier abord, et qui débloquent des séries de quêtes à rallonge.
 ::siffle::

----------


## UndeadThings

> Non, deux parties. Sachant que dans la première (perso level 55) je n'ai même pas finie la quête principale.
> J'essaie au maximum de faire les quêtes que me donnent les PNJ sans qu'elles s'accumulent dans mon journal.
> C'est là le plus gros challenge.
> Surtout pour les quêtes diverses, qui ont l'air anodines au premier abord, et qui débloquent des séries de quêtes à rallonge.


Avec ou sans voyage rapide?

----------


## Canard WC

> Avec ou sans voyage rapide?


Au début je me dis toujours que je vais tout faire à papattes, mais rapidement je cède à la facilité.
D'une part parce que mon sens de l'orientation est un modèle de pauvreté pas possible, et parce que tout faire à pied, ça conduit inévitablement à se retrouver encore avec des quêtes de pnj rencontrés dans la brousse en pagaille !
Sans parler des conneries qu'on ramasse et qui font qu'on a un inventaire blindé avant d'arriver au lieu de la quête !
 ::sad::

----------


## UndeadThings

> Au début je me dis toujours que je vais tout faire à papattes, mais rapidement je cède à la facilité.
> D'une part parce que mon sens de l'orientation est un modèle de pauvreté pas possible, et parce que tout faire à pied, ça conduit inévitablement à se retrouver encore avec des quêtes de pnj rencontrés dans la brousse en pagaille !
> Sans parler des conneries qu'on ramasse et qui font qu'on a un inventaire blindé avant d'arriver au lieu de la quête !


Y'a un mod qui rajoute des chariots pour le voyage rapide, du coup on peut ne pas utiliser le voyager rapide.  ::): 
Mais je dois avouer qu'en terme de quete, ça en donne pas mal, meme si la plupart sont pas trop dur, le seul gros soucis c'est découvrir une caverne, certaines personnes ne peuvent pas s’empêcher d'aller dedans visiter...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

J'ai commencé le fameux *Deadly Premonitions* (terminé l’hôpital). Techniquement je m'attendais à pire en fait. En extérieur c'est vraiment pauvre mais les intérieurs passent super bien grâce au soucis du détail. Je retrouver un peu les sensations de l'époque PS2 où les mecs ont foutu plein de trucs, des panneaux, des tableaux... qui crédibilisent vachement un lieu alors qu'on y voit rien à cause des limites techniques. Ensuite les animations faciales des persos fonctionnent, pas besoin de plus.

Niveau gameplay, je savais que les phases de shoot et de conduite allaient être horribles. Je m'attendais à siiii horrible pour la conduite. Si une âme charitable veut bien m'indiquer le bouton du frein à main sur PS3 je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant. Pour le shoot bah c'est probablement l'un des pires trucs qu'il m'ait été donné à jouer avec la visée de chie qui fait ce qu'elle veut. Mais bon comme c'est pour l'instant pas bien compliqué et que l'ambiance est réussie... why not en espérant qu'il n'y en ait pas trop de ces phases.

Vient donc le cœur du jeu, l'open-world et l'enquête. Déjà j'aime beaucoup la façon dont démarre l'histoire et l'hommage à Twin Peaks. C'est parfois copié/collé mais ça fonctionne et, chose extrêmement rare dans le jeu vidéo, je me souviens des persos après les avoir croisés. Par contre on est vraiment pas tenu par la main, ça fait bizarre à notre époque d'être un peu largué et de devoir tâtonner un peu au pif. Surtout que le jeu nous incite pas plus que ça à la balade. D'une part au niveau de la narration et d'autre part parce que cette putain de map de merde est un tel calvaire que je couperais volontiers les couilles à celui qui a eu la double idée de rendre impossible une vision globale ET de réorienter la map en fonction du regard du personnage. C'est proprement injouable, heureusement j'ai chopé un jpg sur le net et ça va mieux. Mais du coup je me suis un peu baladé au chapitre 3 (avant d'aller à l'hosto), j'ai croisé quelques persos dont la mère de la victime et sa meilleure pote. Mais j'ai pas encore ce sentiment de vie et de monde persistant dont on entend tant parler. J'ai peut-être pas assez vadrouillé, je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Là je dois aller sur le lieu du crime pour interroger un témoin, j'ai 2h30 devant moi je sais pas trop où aller vu que j'ai pas plus d'info sur l'enquête. 

Mais je vais continuer car l'histoire me botte bien. Et puis on sent le truc vraiment travaillé et ambitieux. Mais va falloir faire quelque chose pour le gameplay la prochaine fois les gars. Parce que visuellement aucun soucis si c'est moche, mais le manque de moyen n'excuse en rien les tares sur la conduite et le tir. Y'a aucune excuse là.

----------


## Dicsaw

Mais arrêtez de faire cette bouse ! Faites D4 plutôt.  :tired:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

J'ai ni PC de jeu ni Xboite. Mais c'est cool pour le moment Deadly Premonitions. Mais faut se sortir un peu les doigts pour en découvrir la profondeur (c'est paradoxal ça) j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Dicsaw

Bah justement avec D4 t'as pas besoin de te sortir les doigts, le jeu t'offre un bon scénario avec le gameplay minimal qui va avec (et les qte sont trop trop bien). 

Enfin fais le quand tu pourra, si t'as aimé Deadly Premonition malgré ses problèmes tu vas kiffer D4.

----------


## schouffy

Shub j'espère que tu pourras finir le jeu car moi j'ai dû abandonner aux 3/4 à cause de tous les plantages.
Le jeu devient bien japonais par la suite et ça m'avait gonflé de toute façon.

----------


## znokiss

> Bah justement avec D4 t'as pas besoin de te sortir les doigts, le jeu t'offre un bon scénario avec le gameplay minimal qui va avec (et les qte sont trop trop bien). 
> 
> Enfin fais le quand tu pourra, si t'as aimé Deadly Premonition malgré ses problèmes tu vas kiffer D4.


Il me tente bien mais j'ai relativement peu de temps de jeu... Niveau durée de vie, trouves-tu D4 long ?

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai commencé le fameux *Deadly Premonitions* (terminé l’hôpital).  D'une part au niveau de la narration et d'autre part parce que cette putain de map de merde est un tel calvaire que je couperais volontiers les couilles à celui qui a eu la double idée de rendre impossible une vision globale ET de réorienter la map en fonction du regard du personnage. C'est proprement injouable, heureusement j'ai chopé un jpg sur le net et ça va mieux.


J'ai envi de dire comme tout le monde.  ::ninja:: 

Et oui la visé est à chier à tel point que je sais pas comment j'ai réussi à finir le jeu.  :;): 

Sinon ya un topic dédié. (si ça peut aider)

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Shub j'espère que tu pourras finir le jeu car moi j'ai dû abandonner aux 3/4 à cause de tous les plantages.
> Le jeu devient bien japonais par la suite et ça m'avait gonflé de toute façon.


Ah j'ai vu aucun bug ni plantage pour le coup c'est propre je trouve. Enfin en 5h de jeu... à voir^^

----------


## Dicsaw

> Il me tente bien mais j'ai relativement peu de temps de jeu... Niveau durée de vie, trouves-tu D4 long ?


Steam m'indique 5h. J'avais lu le contraire mais au final le jeu se termine par un cliffhanger qui annonce la saison 2.

----------


## schouffy

> Ah j'ai vu aucun bug ni plantage pour le coup c'est propre je trouve. Enfin en 5h de jeu... à voir^^


 ::mellow::  T'as de la chance moi j'avais un plantage toutes les demi-heures, je devais switcher entre les modes de compatibilité pour avancer (certains ramaient, d'autres crashaient,..)..

----------


## Big Bear

> J'ai commencé le fameux *Deadly Premonitions* (terminé l’hôpital). Techniquement je m'attendais à pire en fait. En extérieur c'est vraiment pauvre mais les intérieurs passent super bien grâce au soucis du détail. Je retrouver un peu les sensations de l'époque PS2 où les mecs ont foutu plein de trucs, des panneaux, des tableaux... qui crédibilisent vachement un lieu alors qu'on y voit rien à cause des limites techniques. Ensuite les animations faciales des persos fonctionnent, pas besoin de plus.
> 
> Niveau gameplay, je savais que les phases de shoot et de conduite allaient être horribles. Je m'attendais à siiii horrible pour la conduite. Si une âme charitable veut bien m'indiquer le bouton du frein à main sur PS3 je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant. Pour le shoot bah c'est probablement l'un des pires trucs qu'il m'ait été donné à jouer avec la visée de chie qui fait ce qu'elle veut. Mais bon comme c'est pour l'instant pas bien compliqué et que l'ambiance est réussie... why not en espérant qu'il n'y en ait pas trop de ces phases.
> 
> Vient donc le cœur du jeu, l'open-world et l'enquête. Déjà j'aime beaucoup la façon dont démarre l'histoire et l'hommage à Twin Peaks. C'est parfois copié/collé mais ça fonctionne et, chose extrêmement rare dans le jeu vidéo, je me souviens des persos après les avoir croisés. Par contre on est vraiment pas tenu par la main, ça fait bizarre à notre époque d'être un peu largué et de devoir tâtonner un peu au pif. Surtout que le jeu nous incite pas plus que ça à la balade. D'une part au niveau de la narration et d'autre part parce que cette putain de map de merde est un tel calvaire que je couperais volontiers les couilles à celui qui a eu la double idée de rendre impossible une vision globale ET de réorienter la map en fonction du regard du personnage. C'est proprement injouable, heureusement j'ai chopé un jpg sur le net et ça va mieux. Mais du coup je me suis un peu baladé au chapitre 3 (avant d'aller à l'hosto), j'ai croisé quelques persos dont la mère de la victime et sa meilleure pote. Mais j'ai pas encore ce sentiment de vie et de monde persistant dont on entend tant parler. J'ai peut-être pas assez vadrouillé, je sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Là je dois aller sur le lieu du crime pour interroger un témoin, j'ai 2h30 devant moi je sais pas trop où aller vu que j'ai pas plus d'info sur l'enquête. 
> 
> Mais je vais continuer car l'histoire me botte bien. Et puis on sent le truc vraiment travaillé et ambitieux. Mais va falloir faire quelque chose pour le gameplay la prochaine fois les gars. Parce que visuellement aucun soucis si c'est moche, mais le manque de moyen n'excuse en rien les tares sur la conduite et le tir. Y'a aucune excuse là.


Si les phases de shoot te saoûle, récupère des armes spéciales dans les aventures annexes: elles sont plus efficaces pour dégommer plus rapidement.

Si tu as un trou entre deux rendez-vous, approfondis tes relations avec tes équipiers (en mangeant avec eux, en allant les voir chez eux).

----------


## Nono

*Hitman 2*

Je suis totalement inexpérimenté en jeu d'infiltration, aussi je commence en difficulté normale.

J'en suis à la première mission et j'ai déjà une question : qu'est-ce qui incite, dans le gameplay, à se la jouer discret ? Parce que la maniabilité chiante, plus le fait que je peux me manger 100 pruneaux sans crever, me font instinctivement sortir les flingues au bout de 5 minutes.

----------


## hisvin

Ta volonté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Y a pas aussi une histoire de pognon en fin de mission?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Mais arrêtez de faire cette bouse ! Faites D4 plutôt.


Diablo 4 ?

----------


## Nono

> Ta volonté.





> Y a pas aussi une histoire de pognon en fin de mission?


Pas suffisant. Je vais essayer en mode "expert" pour voir si on se fait tuer plus facilement. Sinon ce jeu ne sert à rien.

----------


## Haelnak

_"Hitman ne sert à rien."_

Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de fanboys de la licence qui traînent ici.

----------


## Sylvine

> *Hitman 2*
> 
> Je suis totalement inexpérimenté en jeu d'infiltration, aussi je commence en difficulté normale.
> 
> J'en suis à la première mission et j'ai déjà une question : qu'est-ce qui incite, dans le gameplay, à se la jouer discret ? Parce que la maniabilité chiante, plus le fait que je peux me manger 100 pruneaux sans crever, me font instinctivement sortir les flingues au bout de 5 minutes.


Bravo, tu viens de découvrir le problème majeur de 95% des jeux d'infiltration.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu mets quoi dans les 5% à part les Thief (et Styx) ?

----------


## Nono

Bah je sais pas, j'apparente ça à du "die and retry", ou "die and reload last save". J'ai bien compris la notion de retry, par contre la mort elle vient quand ? A un moment je me suis fait repérer, mais pas grave vu que j'ai sauvé juste avant. Je me dis "testons la puissance de l'ennemi". Un sbire me tire dessus une bonne tonne de plomb, je fais "arg" pendant un temps pas possible, et rien je meurs pas.

Du coup je vais réessayer en expert, mais si mon corps est toujours en adamantium, je lâche l'affaire et je passe à Absolution.

Au moins dans les parties de cache cache de Batman, on évitait le pénible reload en se planquant assez rapidement, en attendant que chacun reprenne sa ronde. C'était probablement plus permissif, mais neutraliser les mecs isolés un par un était beaucoup plus amusant. Et gratifiant aussi, puisqu'une bastos dans le cul et la chauve souris crevait.

----------


## znokiss

> Diablo 4 ?


Nope, D4, c'est pour Dark Dreams Don't Die. 



> Il me tente bien mais j'ai relativement peu de temps de jeu... Niveau durée de vie, trouves-tu D4 long ?


Merci Dicsaw, 5h de jeu, ça me va, je tenterais ça bientôt. 

Et j'avais oublié, mais en posant ce que je quote, "D4 long", j'avais espéré que quelqu'un réponde "à fond la forme".  ::cry::

----------


## Momock

> Tu mets quoi dans les 5% à part les Thief (et Styx) ?


Mark of the Ninja, clairement (c'est impossible de jouer bourrin. Ou tu tues tout le monde par derrière, ou t'esquives tout le monde). Á la limite peut-être aussi Velvet Assasin, ou alors Oddworld et Invisible, Inc (si ça compte pour de l'infiltration pour toi). Ou Stealth Bastards.




> Du coup je vais réessayer en expert, mais si mon corps est toujours en adamantium, je lâche l'affaire et je passe à Absolution.


Ouais, t'es toujours invincible dans les modes durs. C'est pour que le teubé de base joueur de Callof puisse finir le jeu. Pour ceux qui aiment l'infiltration ou qui veulent simplement se plonger dans le trip d'être un tueur à gages, la ponctuation à la fin de chaque niveau est une raison suffisante pour faire les choses bien.

----------


## Nono

En mode expert, c'est un peu plus punitif, du coup j'ai joué le jeu. Et bien ce n'est toujours pas pour moi. Appuyer sur Z pendant 5 minutes pour faire 50 mètres parce que si tu cours tu attires l'attention, quel ennui.
Je vais quand même me forcer à finir une mission dans les règles de l'art, mais ça s'arrêtera probablement là.

Je testerai un épisode récent histoire de voir s'ils ont étoffé le gameplay, parce que là c'est un peu sec.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mark of the Ninja, clairement (c'est impossible de jouer bourrin. Ou tu tues tout le monde par derrière, ou t'esquives tout le monde). Á la limite peut-être aussi Velvet Assasin, ou alors Oddworld et Invisible, Inc (si ça compte pour de l'infiltration pour toi). Ou Stealth Bastards. (...)


Honte à moi d'avoir oublié Mark of the Ninja alors que j'ai retourné le jeu.
Et, oui, Invisible Inc, ça compte  :Bave: 

Mais faut dire que je pensais plus à de l'infiltration 3d, d'où mes oublis.

Jamais testé Velvet Assassin par contre, les retours étant plus que mitigés je ne m'y suis jamais réellement intéressé.

----------


## Momock

> Jamais testé Velvet Assassin par contre, les retours étant plus que mitigés je ne m'y suis jamais réellement intéressé.


C'est un jeu moyen dans lequel il est difficile d'entrer (parceque c'est très rigide et punitif et couloiresque), mais plus ça avance plus il devient bon.

----------


## Anonyme210226

On a un nouveau candidat pour faire son entrée dans les jeux overhypés, à ce que je vois.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai fait la moitié du jeu et j'ai lâché tellement je trouvais ça sans intérêt. Pourtant je suis bon public des jeux d'infiltration en général.

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est un jeu moyen dans lequel il est difficile d'entrer (parceque c'est très rigide et punitif et couloiresque), mais plus ça avance plus il devient bon.


Faut le vouloir pour le faire devenir bon, j'ai jamais réussi à finir la première mission tellement que le jeu est naze et inintéressant, je ne comprends même pas comment il a pus sortir avec un gameplay autant aux fraises...

----------


## kennyo

Dragon's Dogma. C'est Skyrim sans le côté chiant. 

SvenCoop. En stand alone (pas besoin d'Half Life) gratuitement sur Steam depuis quelques jours. C'est l'ancêtre WTF de Garry's Mod. Ce mod m'a fait découvrir l'expérience de Milgram à travers certaines maps.  ::trollface::  En vrai, c'est de grosse golerie détente.

----------


## Illynir

The witness.

Le portage PC est honteux, pas de configuration, obliger de jouer en mode qwerty, pas de rebind des touches, touche de manette qui s'affiche même quand on joue au clavier/souris...

La première heure je l'ai trouvé complètement naze en plus, mais plus j'y joue plus je suis aspiré dedans...

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Dragon's Dogma. C'est Skyrim sans le côté chiant.


Modding inexistant
Roleplay à la ramasse
Monde vide


Dragon's Dogma, c'est Skyrim sans le côté fun  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si pour toi le côté fun c'est de pouvoir modder le jeu, je crois qu'on se contentera du fun "appauvri" d'avoir de bonnes bastons et un bon système d'évolution de persos et de classes.  :;):

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Non évidemment je ne résume pas Skyrim à son modding, hormis pour troller un peu.

On connait tous les défaut des productions Bethesda. On va dire en gros l'histoire principale pas franchement profonde, une interface souvent lourdingue et une IA risible.

Sauf qu'à côté, on à, (en plus du modding qui est quand même un sacré plus) : 

-un monde vivant, 
-la moultitude de quêtes annexes souvent plutôt sympa, 
-une exploration excellente (manque juste quelques détails pour la rendre géniale, comme un vrai  challenge/butin pour le cambriolage et de vraies récompenses -pour les gros explorateurs comme moi), 
-un background riche, 
-des sensations sur certaines armes plutôt réussies (l'arc par exemple, j'aime bien), 
-de bons moments de rigolades due à son moteur physique parfois un peu farfelu et des graphismes quand même plutôt sympa même hors modding. 
-Je rajouterai une musique pas dégueu si on est client de ce style.

Et pour finir, quelque chose de difficilement quantifiable : Une âme, un petit truc à peine perceptible mais qui fait qu'on y adhère facilement et simplement.

Et tout cela, je ne le retrouve pas dans Dragon's Dogma. En gros, je trouve qu'il lui manque "la flamme", ce petit truc en plus qui fait qu'on fini par adorer le jeu (en plus des défauts cité plus haut dans mon précédent post)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Après comparer les deux n'est que moyennement judicieux, DD c'est plutôt du beat'm'all vaguement Rpg qu'un rpg open-world façon Skyrim.
Et au moins lui propose une vraie cité et pas une bourgade de 15 masures qu'on te fait passer pour une capitale.  ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

> Modding inexistant
> Roleplay à la ramasse
> Monde vide
> 
> 
> Dragon's Dogma, c'est Skyrim sans le côté fun


Osef du modding perso, à part un Reshade je joue toujours à mes jeux en vanilla. Les modes à poil ou pour chevaucher des speeders au lieu d'un cheval, j'ai jamais compris ce qu'il y avait de marrant là dedans. Même si j'ai dû le faire sur HL1 DM ou GTA 3/SA il y a 15 ans. Rares sont les mods intéressants au final. Si le jeu de base a besoin d'un mod pour être équilibré/jouable, c'est quelque part pas bon signe. 

Pour le monde vide, je trouve Dragon's Dogma plus vivant car presque tous les PNJs sont les pions des autres joueurs, donc c'est peuplé, vivant et diversifié. 

J'ai pas rencontré de bug pour l'instant, et sincèrement le roleplay dans Skyrim.......... Je l'échange volontiers contre les combats de Dragon's Dogma. 

Skyrim, je m'y suis fait chier à voyager d'endroits clonés à endroits clonés avec un gameplay mou et des bugs. C'est con car j'aime bien son paysage nordique.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Osef du modding perso, à part un Reshade je joue toujours à mes jeux en vanilla. Les modes à poil ou pour chevaucher des speeders au lieu d'un cheval, j'ai jamais compris ce qu'il y avait de marrant là dedans.
> 
> Pour le monde vide, je trouve Dragon's Dogma plus vivant car presque tous les PNJs sont les pions des autres joueurs, donc c'est peuplé, vivant et diversifié. 
> 
> J'ai pas rencontré de bug pour l'instant, et sincèrement le roleplay dans Skyrim.......... Je l'échange volontiers contre les combats de Dragon's Dogma. 
> 
> Skyrim, je m'y suis fait chier à voyager d'endroits clonés à endroits clonés avec un gameplay mou et des bugs. C'est con car j'aime bien son paysage nordique.


Non mais encore une fois, limitons un peu la mauvaise foi du style modding = gonzesses à poil et véhicule hors du contexte. 

Quand on vois tout ce qu'on peut faire (et d'en faire aujourd'hui quasiment un des plus beaux jeux du moment alors qu'il est sorti en 2011), le nombre de quêtes amateurs sympas et moultes rajouts et reskins fait sérieusement, c'est quand même énorme. Alors évidemment, si on ne mod pas du tout c'est normal que cela ne rentre pas en compte. Mais ça fait tout de même partie du jeu et de sa durée de vie potentielle.

De toute façon, on préfère le jeu qui s'adapte le mieux a notre style. Toi tu préfère bastonner, moi je préfère explorer / jouer et m'inventer des situations via l'univers en profitant de son ambiance.




> Après comparer les deux n'est que moyennement judicieux, DD c'est plutôt du beat'm'all vaguement Rpg qu'un rpg open-world façon Skyrim.
> Et au moins lui propose une vraie cité et pas une bourgade de 15 masures qu'on te fait passer pour une capitale.


Ca, c'est vrai qu'il manque à Skyrim une vraie capitale (il n'y en a pas vraiment d'ailleurs, peut être Windhelm ou Solitude qui sont quand même un peu plus importantes qu'un amas d'une 15aines de masures... mais rien d'assumé comme la Cité Impériale d'Oblivion).

Après, ça reste cohérent vu que Skyrim n'est qu'une région d'un vaste monde. Mais certes, pas de gigantisme citadin ici malheureusement.

----------


## Lilja

*Brutal legend* en difficulté Brutal.
C'est brouillon et un peu frustrant mais le reste est tellement génial que je ne le lâcherais pour rien au monde

----------


## UndeadThings

> Après comparer les deux n'est que moyennement judicieux, DD c'est plutôt du beat'm'all vaguement Rpg qu'un rpg open-world façon Skyrim.
> Et au moins lui propose une vraie cité et pas une bourgade de 15 masures qu'on te fait passer pour une capitale.


DD = Capcom, ceux qui ont fait les Monster Hunter, et je trouve le meme plaisir dans DD que dans MH de tuer les gros monstres fat, et en plus dans DD, on peut se balader et trouver un cyclope, et ça c'est cool, les combats sont sympa.
Et Skyrim ce qui est bon dedans, c'est les balades qui nous fait tomber sur des quêtes.




> *Brutal legend* en difficulté Brutal.
> C'est brouillon et un peu frustrant mais le reste est tellement génial que je ne le lâcherais pour rien au monde


Lemmy.  ::sad::

----------


## Madvince

- *Cataclysm Dark Days Ahead*
- *Rainbow Six Siege*  (peut être le dernier jeu Ubi que j'achèterai , à voir...)

J'hésite à prendre Darkest Dungeon en sachant que XCOM2 sera mien dans quelques jours, et que j'abandonnerai probablement DD... ::sad::

----------


## schouffy

Je découvre la version *N64 de Doom* grâce à cet excellent port PC dont j'ai entendu parler seulement récemment.
C'est assez réussi, et plutôt différent de Doom finalement. J'en suis pas très loin, mais c'est bien plus labyrinthique et le rythme est moins soutenu, il y a beaucoup moins d'ennemis au m².
ça n'a pas l'air de valoir Doom mais c'est vraiment une découverte sympa.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais beaucoup aimé cette version de Doom, l'ambiance était réussie (plus de labyrinthe, moins d'action effectivement), il y avait une arme bonus à assembler un peu comme dans Turok. J'y avais rejoué quelque années et je m'étais surpris à le finir une seconde fois
On avait aussi eu un Duke Nukem porté sur la 64, on était gaté à l'époque.

----------


## Meuhoua

Duke 64 était jouable en coop en plus, la grande classe.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je continue de boucler les 2 DLC de *Dark Souls II: Scholar of the first Sin*. Crow Of The Ivory King était bien chouette et je débute *Crown of the Old Iron King*.

Sinon j'ai débuté *Steamworld Dig* qui est pas mal du tout, mis à part sa physique des sauts trop lourde. Visuellement en tout cas c'est très mimi tout plein.

Enfin, j'ai finalement craqué pour *Rocket League* après y avoir joué pas mal sur PS4 chez un pote, et c'est vraiment du fun et barre (et quelques jurons lancés de temps à autre, certes).

----------


## moot

Non mais c'est n'importe quoi *Rocket League*, j'y joue exclusivement depuis que je l'ai choppé, j'ai une liste longue comme le bras de jeux installés et même pas lancés .. Et non, tous les soirs c'est pareil : rocket league, rocket league, rocket league... Ça fait un mois que ça dure... 

A l'aide  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non mais c'est n'importe quoi *Rocket League*, j'y joue exclusivement depuis que je l'ai choppé, j'ai une liste longue comme le bras de jeux installés et même pas lancés .. Et non, tous les soirs c'est pareil : rocket league, rocket league, rocket league... Ça fait un mois que ça dure... 
> 
> A l'aide


Faut être fort. Perso à un moment, je l'ai carrément désinstallé (en même temps que Heroes of the Storm), et je les ai réinstallé après 2 semaines de sevrage. C'est radical, mais au moins, j'arrive à lancer d'autres jeux, même après leurs réinstallations  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui Rocket League est addictif, mais je préfère les petites sessions intenses (environ 45 minutes). Passé un moment, j'ai inévitablement envie de me remettre à un jeu solo, sans trolls qui font des auto-goals  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

En ce moment je joue à *Far Cry 4*, choppé en soldes à Noyel.
Comme j'ai fait le 3 il y a longtemps maintenant, ça ne me gave pas du tout de replonger dans le gameplay bac à sable de la série.
L'univers est superbe et j'ai déjà oublié la quête principale pour me balader et ramasser des trucs au hasard.
Avec l'expérience du 3 j'ai tout d'abord agrandit l'inventaire et le portefeuille afin de découvrir les différents lieux sans retourner toutes les 5 minutes dans un camp pour vendre. La progression est fluide, encore une fois la carte invite franchement à la promenade, et je trouve les escarmouches entre les factions plus naturelles et fun.

Enfin bref, beaucoup de monde connait cette licence mais pour ceux qui ont aimé le 3 et n'osent pas faire celui-ci de peur que ce soit la même chose, la réponse est simple : oui c'est pareil, mais la balade vaut quand même le détour.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'avais laissé aussi du temps entre les 2 épisodes pour ne pas être gavé.

Dans le genre balade j'ai commencé *Fallout New Vegas*, moddé avec des textures et pour la stabilité. Bon je trouve que les textures n'arrangent pas grand chose il accuse son âge, et il plante au bout d'environ 1 heure. Donc je vais revoir tout ça quand j'aurai le temps. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, j'avais passé quelques heures pour réussir à lancer le jeu moddé. Une fois que j'avais compris certains trucs et après avoir tout viré/réinstallé au propre, donc je n'accuse pas les mods, je peux très bien m'être gouré.

C'est pas grave ça ne m'empêche pas de jouer, et je m'amuse plus que je ne pensais. J'ai déjà fini le jeu sur xbox360 à sa sortie, mais j'avais envie d'un monde ouvert et je ne regrette pas de m'y être relancé. Je redécouvre certaines zones, j'utilise d'autres approches, comme toi Goji je ne me tape pas des aller-retours pour revendre, je jette ce que je ne veux pas dans la nature et hop.
Je ne suis pas spécialement des quêtes j'avance et je regarde ce que j'ai envie de faire, et paradoxalement je suis un peu plus l'histoire principale quand je suis sur place. J'ai déjà rencontré un perso important, d'habitude je suis du genre à tout faire partout autour et en dernier la trame principale. Et le peu de chargements et leur vitesse est vraiment agréable.
Ah et j'ai pris un compagnon aussi, je ne sais pas encore s'ils sont développés, j'en doute. J'ai aussi à découvrir tous les DLC donc j'ai pas mal à faire. 

Je suis quand même bien énervé sur l'interface, pas possible de faire aussi dégueulasse. J'ai joué à FNV et Skyrim au pad et ça passe c'est vrai, ça permet d'en profiter sur consoles.
Mais sur PC c'est fou qu'ils laissent un truc pareil. Pourquoi ne l'adaptent ils pas un minimum, ils ont quand même les moyens ils ne sont pas 3 dans leur garage.
Je voulais tenter Skyrim sur PC, pour plusieurs raisons, j'étais motivé, mais après l'avoir essayé lors d'un week end steam gratuit j'étais dégoûté. Je vous voyais vous plaindre des interfaces Bethesda sur PC, ben j'ai compris c'est violent.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Alors pour l'interface tu as le Patch Non Officiel Français qui améliore beaucoup cet aspect en plus de corriger une bonne pelletée de bugs. (C'est une version custom des mods MTUI et PipWare UI)





Sa dernière version date de 2014 donc ce n'est pas le PNO le plus à jour mais c'est le seul qui se concentre spécifiquement sur la version Française. Pour ma part je suis justement en train de me refaire une partie avec le Yukichigai Unofficial Patch qui nécessite de jouer en Anglais (Ou alors d'accepter d'avoir l'anglais et le Français mélangés au sein d'une même partie) mais est de loin le plus complet et celui qui offre la meilleure compatibilité avec les autres mods et j'ai simplement copié-collé le dossier "interface" du PNO Français pour éviter d'avoir des textes énormes et de devoir scroller sans arrêt dans le Pipboy.

Avec ça et quelques autres mods le jeu reste parfaitement stable et tourne bien en dépit de l'horrible moteur qu'il doit se coltiner. Même visuellement c'est pas trop moche:



Je devrais mettre le topic des mods à jour.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

> Je devrais mettre le topic des mods à jour.


Tiens bonne idée. Pis le Dommed Duck en passant  ::siffle::

----------


## azruqh

> Je devrais mettre le topic des mods à jour.


La bonne idée !  ::lol:: 

J'en profite pour vous remercier, toi et les canards du topic des mods de *Fallout : New Vegas* pour m'avoir permis de découvrir ce (très bon) jeu dans des conditions très correctes. Là je suis sur *Fallout 4* et mon Dieu que c'est pauvre... J'ai installé un bon trois quarts des mods listés par ackboo dans le dernier CPC mais je doute que le housing, même moddé jusqu'au trou de balle, rachète la pauvreté structurelle du jeu.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le problème Clear_strelok c'est que je ne suis pas doué, j'ai moddé le jeu en partant d'un de tes topics, le lien était clair et précis pour installer les mods, j'ai choisi le NMM et suivi l'ordre, remplaçé les fichiers comme indiqué quand demandé.
Mais j'ai dû foirer un truc. Le jeu plantait en arrivant au menu du jeu. 
En virant et recommençant tout en prenant uniquement les mods textures et stabilité, j'étais déjà bien content de pouvoir jouer. 

La prochaine fois je tenterai ton lien pour l'interface, mais je n'irai pas plus loin que 4 ou 5 mods, les textures dégageront. Je n'ai pas assez de temps pour en perdre là dessus, je préfère jouer. 

Ça m'embête azruqh, chaque fois que je me dis que ce Fallout4 me tenterait bien un jour en promo (pas pour faire un fallout, ni même un RPG mais juste un FPS balade), un commentaire me fait douter. Qu'il ne sera pas à la hauteur, même pour le peu que j'en attends.

----------


## ercete

Morrowind : vanilla, c'était très bien
Oblivion : vanilla puis je découvre les mods : c'est rigolo, j'aime beaucoup les mods immersif qui augmentent le réalisme & la difficulté
Fallout 3 : je joue, je mod, je joue, je mod ça plante, à tel point que je termine le jeu en vanilla qu'après une pause de 2 ans...
Fallout NV : j'essaie en vanilla : aucune saveur, je mod : je passe plus de temps à modder qu'à jouer... bilan : je l'ai toujours pas terminé...
Skyrim : Je me retiens de modder : plus le temps d'y passer mes nuits alors je le finis en vanilla et je me rends compte que bethesda : c'est décidément pas ma came. (Pauvreté de scénario, theme park... )

J'ai testé Fallout 4 20mn : juste le temps de me rendre compte que : "non" c'est décidément pas ma vision d'un jeu vidéo, et non : ce n'est pas à la communauté de combler les manques d'un jeu.
Je ne suis pas adepte de simulateur de fantasy|postapo upgradable, et je ne suis pas un bidouilleur acharné de mods; je suis un joueur... juste un joueur...

Du coup je suis accro à Rocket League moi aussi, on fonde les RLA ?

----------


## doshu

> Fallout 3 : je joue, je mod, je joue, je mod ça plante, à tel point que je termine le jeu en vanilla qu'après une pause de 2 ans...
> Fallout NV : j'essaie en vanilla : aucune saveur, je mod : je passe plus de temps à modder qu'à jouer... bilan : je l'ai toujours pas terminé...


Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes...  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, Morrowind _vanilla_ était ultra buggé aussi...

----------


## ercete

Ouais je sais mais j'assume !

Morrowind vanilla était ULTRA buggé de ce que je me souvienne, mais la pilule passait bien : remis dans son contexte, un tel environnement était inouï. (big up pour la cave inondé dont j'étais certain que c'était voulu !)
FNV a apporté beaucoup à ce qu'était Fallout3, aucun reproche à ce sujet.
Et le concept de MOD est à mon goût très important pour permettre une évolution riche dans le JV, mais j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que Bethesda prends cela comme prétexte pour ne pas prendre de risque sur leurs jeux.

Perso j'accorde une valeur très importante au récit et à la mise en scène, et là où ils aurait pu trouer le rectum avec le moteur. Bah ils font des scénarios tout moisis avec des personnages au balai dans le cul.
La preuve j'ai vécu bien plus de choses avec certains MOD de quetes qu'avec le VANILLA.
Pour moi ce n'est pas ce que j'attends d'un jeu, donc je laisse ceux qui aiment ça l'acheter.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Sinon, Morrowind _vanilla_ était ultra buggé aussi...


Même modé en fait  ::ninja::  ... 




> ... (big up pour la cave inondé dont j'étais certain que c'était voulu !) ...


Ca l'était pas ?!  ::o:  

Je découvre petit à petit *Dark Souls, Prepare to die Edition*, mon premier Souls. J'y joue par petites sessions vu que j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment, ça n'a pas l'air trop dérangeant je me verrais mal y passer des heures d'affiler à vrai dire, et c'est bien là le soucis. Il a vraiment l'air profond, les environnements ont un vrai charme malgré la laideur du soft (Les textures des châteaux c'est de la PS2 serieux  ::O: ), mais je sais pas, j'ai du mal à m'y plonger vraiment. Quand je meurs bêtement contre un boss ou quoi je me sens pas l'envie de continuer plus que ça. A vrai dire je continue surtout parce que je rage de laisser ce fils de @#%§ de mini boss s'en tirer et que je sais que je serais très content de l'avoir battu, assez content pour me dire "En fait c'est bien ce jeu" et continuer jusqu'au prochain boss/passage chaud .... :segfault:

----------


## ShotMaster

Commencé Wolfenstein : The New Order choppé à pas cher.

J'aime beaucoup, c'est fun et décérébré juste ce qu'il faut, on peut même la jouer infiltration par moment, pour varier un peu. Mais par contre, le début du jeu. Quand tu joues c'est bien MAIS TU VAS ME LAISSER JOUER BORDEL §§§§

Tain de cutscenes super longues toutes les 10 minutes, nique ta raceeeee. Heureusement ça se calme après.

----------


## Catel

Si vous voulez pas vous perdre dans des trucs comme New Vegas plutôt que d'y jouer, faut agir rationnellement. Sélectionner le minimum de patchs et de mods indispensables (moins t'en mets moins ça plantera), s'y tenir et faire le jeu d'un bout à l'autre.

Sinon bah... faites autre chose que des jeux video les gars, je sais pas, prenez une licence Cryengine et amusez vous avec  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Ça m'embête azruqh, chaque fois que je me dis que ce Fallout4 me tenterait bien un jour en promo (pas pour faire un fallout, ni même un RPG mais juste un FPS balade), un commentaire me fait douter. Qu'il ne sera pas à la hauteur, même pour le peu que j'en attends.


J'ai peut-être été un peu expéditif. Passer de _Fallout : New Vegas_ à _Fallout 4_ dans la foulée n'a sans doute pas aidé ce dernier à m'apparaître comme un bon jeu.

Il a pourtant deux grandes qualités selon moi : son level design plus travaillé que dans les épisodes précédents (ici, les bâtiments sont complexes, bien découpés, souvent verticaux) et ses paysages sont véritablement à tomber par terre (et plutôt bien remplis). Du coup, comme toi, j'envisage F4 comme un jeu de balade, d'exploration, et j'arrive malgré tout à prendre du plaisir. Je trouve le volet FPS (puisqu'on est bien d'accord que F4 n'essaie même pas d'être un jeu de rôle) plutôt correct, la partie crafting assez plaisante (toujours sympa de transformer un fusil en bois en machine du futur ou une hutte en paille en villa avec piscine), même si l'incompétence (ou la grosse feignasserie) des développeurs de Bethesda nécessitera que tu installes _Hotkey_ pour réattribuer les touches (fais le ou tu voudras tuer des chatons).

C'est sur le reste que le jeu m'apparaît pauvre. Les quêtes sont plates, directives, pas intéressantes, surtout comparées à celles de _New Vegas_. Et l'orientation _Sims_ du jeu lui ôte ce sentiment de solitude qu'on pouvait ressentir dans les autres et qui faisait selon moi une partie de son identité. Ici, tu vas devoir poser du papier peint et planter des poireaux très tôt dans le jeu pour satisfaire une troupe d'incapables dont tu viens pourtant de sauver la vie tout seul comme un grand. J'aimais bien la progression de _New Vegas_ où tu étais mis assez tôt face à tes responsabilités. Ici, tout le début est pénible.

Mais je le redis : F4 est à mon avis un très chouette simulateur de balade. Rien de plus, rien de moins.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Les quêtes je m'en fous un peu, j'avoue que je zappe bien souvent dans les jeux Bethesda.




> même si l'incompétence (ou la grosse feignasserie) des développeurs de Bethesda nécessitera que tu installes _Hotkey_ pour réattribuer les touches (fais le ou tu voudras tuer des chatons).


Nan mais ce genre de trucs...  ::rolleyes::  Ca fait partie des raisons qui m'empêchent d'acheter ce jeu au prix d'un nouveau jeu.
A notre époque je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment des jeux, avec un budget quand même correct, peuvent sortir sans des options complètes. Bethesda se repose trop sur les moddeurs mais je trouve que ce n'est pas à eux de finir le jeu.

----------


## heinzoliger

Je me suis lancé dans Divinity Original Sin EE et j'aime bien. 

Les jeux Larian, c'est tout un truc. Sur le papier, ça ne m'attire pas trop voir pas du tout. Mais ceux que j'ai essayé m'ont tellement accrochés que j'ai été jusqu'au bout. (A part divine divinity et beyond divinity mais j'étais peut-être trop jeune à l'époque)

Pour Original Sin, j'aime bien :
+ pas de prise de tête dans le choix des personnages ou leurs stats. C'est vraiment un truc que je n'aime pas dans les rpg de devoir optimiser son groupe pour ne pas lutter. Et le système est bien compréhensible, contrairement à Pillars of Eternity. 
+ La quête principale se suit bien. L'histoire me convient, elle est logique. Et l'univers se comprends assez facilement, encore une fois contrairement à Pillars of Eternity où je me suis senti complètement perdu. 
+ une sensation de liberté. On peut en théorie aller un peu où l'on veut. En pratique, c'est pas mal dirigé avec notamment le niveau des ennemis qui limite pas mal l'exploration. Et on a plusieurs quêtes principales en parralèle. Finalement, ça revient à nettoyer chaque carte avant de passer à la suivante mais on n'a pas trop l'impression d'être pris par la main. 
+ l'ambiance générale et l'humour qui va avec. 

Pour les combats, vu que j'ai un groupe plutôt moyen, je ne m'en suis pas encore lassé. (Je suis à la forêt spectrale). Il y a un peu de challenge à chaque fois sans être insurmontable. Un seul combat m'a posé problème jusqu'à maintenant, celui juste avant de récupérer la fiole de sang. 

Le mini jeu d'influence à base de papier-caillou-ciseau est assez bien foutu et assez rapide pour ne pas lasser. 

Nos choix n'ont pas vraiment d'influence sur l'univers. Par contre, celà permet de faconner nos personnages en leur donnant des stats bonus. Du coup, ils ne sont pas complétement inutiles et imposent plutôt un côté roleplay. 

Il y a un système de craft qui me laisse complétement indifférent. Il y en a qui aiment. Je trouve que ce que les ennemis droppent suffit pour bien m'équiper. 

Je joue en solo, mais une partie en coop doit être bien sympathique. Cela se voit notamment lors des discussions où une décision doit être prise. Ou à chaque fois où l'on doit scinder le groupe pour avancer. (Vive les pyramides)

Bref, si on regarde les derniers rpg que j'ai laché :
- the witcher 2 avec trop d'aller retour et trop de combats inintéressants
- pillars of eternity : histoire confuse. Système de stats confus. 
Ici, je ne retrouve pas ces défauts et je retrouve le même plaisir à jouer qu'avec la trilogie Risen.

----------


## Goji

On se revoit dans une centaine d'heure ^^
(perso j'ai trouvé le principe du jeu sympa mais beauuuuuuuuuucoup trop étiré dans le temps, je me suis perdu dans l'histoire et ses rebondissements, même les combats ont fini par me gaver et j'ai lâché l'affaire. Pourtant j'étais en co-op avec un pote.)

Sinon en parallèle de* Far Cry 4* (que je déguste tranquillement), je commence *Dungeon Of The Endless*... putain c'est dur, ou bien je suis nul, ou bien les deux. Pour le moment c'est du die & retry, c'est bizarre, c'est assez plaisant.

----------


## Zerger

Oui Dungeon of the Endless est très dur, faut bien gérer ses ressources, faut bien gérer son équipe, faut bien gérer la répartition des défenses et de la lumière pour progresser sans trop d'embuche. Et dis-toi que le mode "Très facile" correspond plutot à du normal  ::P: 
Tu as réussi à atteindre quel étage ?

Sinon je suis toujours sur *Nuclear Throne* et *Don't Starve*, et les deux ont un point commun: Je vois pas comment faire durer une partie  ::ninja:: 
Dans le premier, le peu de fois ou j'arrive à battre le boss chien qui explose à sa mort en soufflant tout l'écran (pratique selon la tronche de la map), je me fais direct gang rape par des crystaux le niveau d'apres. Le jeu passe de Hotline Miami 1 à Hotline Miami 2 en une map (comprendront ceux qui y ont joué)
Pour le second, on manque constamment de tout et dès que je parviens à réguler une ressource, c'est au détriment de tout le reste

 :Emo:   :Emo: 


Heureusement, je peux me détendre un peu dans des ballades en avion ou sur le dos de ma stripteaseuse favorite dans *GTA V*

----------


## Safo

*Blade & Soul*
Rarement un MMO m'a intéressé pour son gameplay solo/leveling. Auparavant, la phase de leveling était une vraie purge pour ensuite arriver au "hl" pour faire un peu de pvp ou des donjons en groupe. Mon temps de jeu diminuant avec le temps (IRL oblige), je pensais essayer B&S juste comme ca pour le fun et ... c'est en fait une excellente surprise.

Alors déjà, il faut passer outre la DA. Qu'on l'aime ou qu'on ne l'aime pas, elle est très "japanim" et particulière. Perso ca ne me fait ni chaud ni froid donc ca passe. Mais plusieurs Canards dans le topic dédiés abandonnent le jeu très tot pour cette raison.
Le scénario? Aucune idée. Mais vraiment aucune. Sans aucun doute car dans un jeu de la sorte, il n'a quasi aucun intéret pour moi (c'est un facteur secondaire dans mes critères de joueur dans n'importe quel jeu ou presque en fait).

Passons au gameplay. Et CA, c'est le point fort du jeu. J'ai testé un peu toutes les classes et rouler ma bosse en arene avec différents perso; c'est vraiment un pan fort du jeu. Celui-ci se rapproche pas mal d'un jeu de combat avec des combos, des enchainement, des contres, des esquives etc en fonction de la situation donnée (type d'adversaire, nombre, santé de notre personnage etc). Bref, c'est jouissif. Et c'est ce qui me fait lancer le jeu quotidiennement.
De ce fait, la phase de leveling est très agréable - de nouveaux mécanismes de combat sont intégrés peu à peu en prenant de l'expérience. Ca rend le jeu plus complexe en rendant les affrontements plus riches de niveaux en niveaux.
Bref, du jamais vu pour ma part dans un MMO, à part éventuellement Tera dans une certaine mesure.

En ce qui concerne le end game, je ne sais pas trop comment ca se passe (j'ai atteint le niveau maximum avec un de mes perso hier seulement) mais les arenes (1v1 principalement, le 3v3 étant bien trop brouillon pour moi) restent un point fort du jeu pour qui aime se frotter à d'autres joueurs. Il semblerait que les donjons en groupe et le roaming (pvp de faction hors arene) ne soient pas en reste non plus. Mais pour le moment je ne m'y suis pas encore essayer.

Bref, une excellente surprise pour le moment.

----------


## Sylvine

> Alors déjà, il faut passer outre la DA. Qu'on l'aime ou qu'on ne l'aime pas, elle est très "japanim" et particulière.


Pour me faire une idée, je tape le du jeu dans google.
Premier résultat :


Ah ouais, quand même.



Et j'ai regardé des vidéo de gameplay, ça a effectivement l'air dynamique, mais l'interface, je peux pas.
Est-ce que dans Street Fighter y'a 50 barres de raccourci en bas de l'écran ?

----------


## Zerger

J'espère qu'elle a une compétence passive "Dos de fer"  ::trollface:: 




> Est-ce que dans Street Fighter y'a 50 barres de raccourci en bas de l'écran ?


Non mais tu as a peu près la même quantité de boobs  ::siffle::

----------


## Safo

> Pour me faire une idée, je tape le du jeu dans google.
> Premier résultat :
> http://i.imgur.com/Qk0OJzt.gif
> 
> Ah ouais, quand même.
> 
> 
> 
> Et j'ai regardé des vidéo de gameplay, ça a effectivement l'air dynamique, mais l'interface, je peux pas.
> Est-ce que dans Street Fighter y'a 50 barres de raccourci en bas de l'écran ?


Yep, il y a de quoi redire sur la DA  ::P: 

En ce qui concerne l'interface, perso elle ne me dérange pas. Ceci dit, il y a moyen de changer le tout directement en jeu. Et en profondeur pour le peu que j'en ai vu (sans mods ni programmes tiers).
A voir donc.

----------


## Jughurta

> Je découvre petit à petit Dark Souls, Prepare to die Edition, mon premier Souls. J'y joue par petites sessions vu que j'ai pas mal de boulot en ce moment, ça n'a pas l'air trop dérangeant je me verrais mal y passer des heures d'affiler à vrai dire, et c'est bien là le soucis. Il a vraiment l'air profond, les environnements ont un vrai charme malgré la laideur du soft (Les textures des châteaux c'est de la PS2 serieux


Installes le mod "DSfix" pour améliorer un peu le rendu graphique, ça doit être le seul mod indispensable du jeu et il est très simple à installer.
Pour le jeu je te conseilles de regarder des guides notamment celui d'Ex Serv sur Youtube pour connaître quelques astuces et t'aider si tu bloques sur un passages.

----------


## Vaatho

> Installes le mod "DSfix" pour améliorer un peu le rendu graphique, ça doit être le seul mod indispensable du jeu et il est très simple à installer.
> Pour le jeu je te conseilles de regarder des guides notamment celui d'Ex Serv sur Youtube pour connaître quelques astuces et t'aider si tu bloques sur un passages.


Je recommande aussi le mod de textures améliorées qui doit trainer quelque part sur le site et qui embellit pas mal le jeu. Le reste, ce sont plus des trucs optionnels à installer en fonction du goût du joueur.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça reste aussi optionnel un pack de textures.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Ça reste aussi optionnel un pack de textures.


Saigner des yeux c'est pas pratique pour jouer quand même !  :Cryb: 

Merci pour les mods

----------


## Supergounou

Voyons, n’exagérons pas!  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Sinon tu évites de perdre ton temps et tu passes direct au 2: Scholar of the First Sin

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Y a un intérêt particulier à faire ça ? (à part conserver la vue) J'ai ouïe dire que le 2 c'était comme le 1 mais dans un lieu différent.

----------


## schouffy

Dark Souls 1 est moche et Dark Souls 2 est mieux.

----------


## FrousT

> Pour le jeu je te conseilles de regarder des guides notamment celui d'Ex Serv sur Youtube pour connaître quelques astuces et t'aider si tu bloques sur un passages.


Le seul et unique guide nécessaire pour Dark Souls c'est les _"The Dumbshits Guide To Dark Souls"_ du merveilleux WildPie  ::ninja:: 

Je vous met le tutorial pour limiter les spoils (même si on connait pas ou n'aime pas Dark Souls le guide est indispensable  ::ninja:: )

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Deus Ex Human Revolution*

Petit run de souvenir, pour me teaser un peu avant la sortie de *Mankind Divided*.

Première ré-impression : la direction artistique, inspiré (on va dire... parce que c'est quand même limite du pompage) de Blade Runner, fonctionne très bien. 

Par contre, le moteur graphique à pris un méchant coup de vieux. C'est très anguleux et les animations des personnages sont raides au possible. Difficile au début quand on à goûté aux modèles superbes de Witcher3. Les extérieurs sont très pauvres aussi. On sent qu'il à d’abord été pensé pour les consoles car tout cela manque de profondeur et est plutôt limité.

Le gameplay est toujours très sympa, même si je pense que très vite je lui reprocherai à nouveau ce qui m'avait fait tiqué à l'époque de sa sortie : 

Trop de conduites d'aérations. On est trop facilement invisible à cause de cela et, à moins de se forcer à prendre un autre chemin, le jeu deviens vite redondant et facile. C'est beaucoup sur ce point que je vais attendre le prochain épisode !

La musique par contre est et restera une tuerie. Pas de grand thème vraiment "cantabile" mais elles posent une ambiance sombre et profonde qui fonctionne à merveille. Un des gros gros bon point de ce Deus Ex.

A voir si le gameplay ne me lasse pas trop pour que je puisse le finir, mais en tout cas le peu de run que je m'offre m'amuse plutôt bien pour le moment.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non je suis pas d'accord, ok il y a du Blade Runner dans les éclairages et les effets de lumière, mais il y  a aussi une vrai recherche artistique notamment dans le coté "néo renaissance" qui me semble original et sympa.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Les bâtiments sont très inspirés de ceux du Los Angeles de Blade Runner, y compris le style du fameux Bradebury Building que l'on retrouve dans les rues du Detroit de Deus Ex.

L'appartement de Jensen est blindé du style Blade Runner, un mix entre celui de Deckard et de la salle ou ce dernier interroge Rachel.

La colorimétrie général donne une teinte similaire à celle que l'on retrouve dans le film également. 

La part belle données au réalisme publicitaire est également un élément que l'on retrouve dans les deux univers.

Le partit pris des rues crados pleines de pouilleux qui zonnent que l'ont retrouve aussi bien dans Blade que dans Deus.

J'en passe et des meilleurs...

Mais ce n'est pas forcement pour cela que je me lève pour hurler au plagiat. J'aime cette esthétique et je l'apprécie dans le jeu  ::):  et trouve les rajouts qu'ils ont apportés très bons.

----------


## Catel

Euh ouais enfin... Deus Ex c'est surtout un pot-pourri nostalgique et quasi parodique de tout le cyberpunk des années 80 hein.  ::rolleyes:: 


C'est comme faire remarquer que dans Discworld il y a des mages en chapeau pointu comme dans le Seigneur des Anneaux.

----------


## Big Bear

> La colorimétrie général donne une teinte similaire à celle que l'on retrouve dans le film également.


Ouais mais l'étalonnage des visuels d'un jeu cyberpunk devrait être dans les bleus/verts, pas dans les teintes chaudes. Les couleurs chaudes sont pour les films Michael Bay à Los Angeles, or Deus Ex n'a normalement rien à voir avec un film Michael Bay (à Los Angeles donc). Si il y a hiver nucléaire, il doit faire froid/ il y a la peur, la dureté. En plus, l'électricité c'est plutôt bleu, c'est le feu qui est or.

Deux Ex Human Rev ressemble plus à un jeu neo-hipster à cause de ses couleurs, qu'à un Deus Ex.

----------


## Catel

Attention les gars, séquence souvenirs purs (car le jeu en question n'est jamais ressorti)

Après 16 ans, j'ai enfin pu* jouer à *Drakan*  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 
*hors charte

Le jeu supporte même le 1920x1080 (et je conseille de le lancer ainsi)



(bon j'en suis pas là j'ai juste récupéré le livre au début)

Malgré ses 3 polygones (dont 2 pour Rhynn) l'ambiance du jeu est toujours awesome  :Bave: 

Par contre je pensais jouer à un Tomb Raider avec une putain de guerrière rousse sur un putain de dragon, et je me retrouve devant l'ancêtre de Dark Souls avec des gobelins qui me tailladent les chevilles tous les deux mètres  ::huh:: 

A quand un Drakan 3  ::cry::

----------


## Supergounou

La vache ce que j'avais pu baver sur la démo  :Bave: 
La maniabilité est pas trop scandaleuse?

----------


## FrousT

> Attention les gars, séquence souvenirs purs (car le jeu en question n'est jamais ressorti)
> 
> Après 16 ans, j'ai enfin pu* jouer à *Drakan*


Oh putain Drakan  ::O:  Merci pour le coup de vieux  ::O:  Je l'avais eu pour une bouché de pain à l'époque j'avais vraiment adoré  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

> La vache ce que j'avais pu baver sur la démo 
> La maniabilité est pas trop scandaleuse?


C'est très rigide évidemment (surtout les sauts) mais pas injouable. Même plus facile à prendre en main que Gothic peut-être.

----------


## schouffy

ça a l'air cool, je connaissais pas. ça se compare à Severance ?

----------


## Catel

Je n'ai jamais joué à Severance  ::):  C'est du pur action-aventure, on l'a énormément comparé à Tomb Raider à sa sortie.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oh putain Drakan  Merci pour le coup de vieux  Je l'avais eu pour une bouché de pain à l'époque j'avais vraiment adoré


Je me souviens encore parfaitement du test paru dans Joystick (avec une vanne sur les lutins qui devaient miro car ils préfèrent le ptit frère plutôt que l'héroiné bien gaulée). J'avais également testé la démo à l'époque et ca donnait vraiment envie.

----------


## Haraban

Je joue à *Biochock 2*, et franchement je m'en faisais un souvenir un peu trop idéalisé.
En fait c'est pas jojo. Je dirais pas que je me fais chié à mort, mais y'a des moments c'est pas loin...

Les combats sont super nul, on se traine, j'ai l’impression de jouer au ralenti. Les morceaux présentés de Rapture sont sans charme, hormis peut-être le quartier pauvre qui était sympa.
Et les passages sous l'eau sont à chier, tout simplement.

----------


## Cabfire

Moi je relance* A Wolf Among Us* dont je n'avais fait que les deux premiers épisode.

Et puis après je pense relancer *Dark Soul 2* pour le finir. J'avais laché l'affaire pour cause de "C'est quoi cette merde c'est pas DS1." Bref, c'est le moment d'avoir un œil un peu neuf sur le jeu avant la sortie du 3.

----------


## Momock

Bon ben, je me suis mis à *Drakan*, moi-aussi (je ne connaissais pas du tout), et je dois dire que j'accroche bien, malgré certains bugs de collision et autres joyeusetés. Le jeu offre une maniabilité de type TPS clavier/souris à des années lumière de ses camarades d'époque (plus ou moins) Je pense aussi bien à Gothic qu'à Tomb Raider ou Severance. Drakan, c'est un peu un mix des deux derniers, plus pouvoir monter un dragon et moins pouvoir s'accrocher aux rebords. 

Je m'attendais à des phases séparées en vérité, entre dragon et à pied, qui n'auraient rien à voir les unes avec les autres, mais pas du tout! On le monte simplement comme une monture, et ont doit le laisser quand on entre dans un endroit trop étroit, le temps de trouver un moyen de le faire passer lui-aussi). Ça fait bien plaisir de réduire en miettes les ennemis les plus lourdingues avec le dragon.

Les niveaux sont grands et bien conçus. Chacun est une petite région, avec des hameaux, des mines, des temples et des machins, et une map pour s'y retouver. Parfois on peut causer à l'un des rares survivants et obtenir une quête secondaire. Bon, je vais pas m'avancer plus que ça là dessus vu que je n'en suis qu'à la fin du deuxième. C'est le seul côté "RPG" du jeu d'ailleurs, y'a pas de stats, ni de niveaux, ni de skills, ni rien de tout ça ici.

Bon par contre... j'avoue ne pas tout piger aux combats. Déjà, y'a que très peu de coups différents, les mêmes avec toutes les armes, c'est plus du Gothic que du Severance niveau baston (mais en maniable). Je sais qu'il y a moyen de faire un coup d'estcoc, vu que je le sors parfois, mais j'ignore comment. Et pendant un temps, je ne savais pas trop ce que le jeu attendais de moi quand je me retrouvais face à un ennemi un peu coriace (je me contentais d'alterner coup droit et gauche en tournant autour des ennemis, jusqu'à ce que je découvre qu'on peut faire des roulades. Là je suis passé en mode Dark Souls, à faire des roulades vers les ennemis pour me retouver derrière eux, ça marche plutôt bien pour l'instant. On peut aussi faire un grand saut retourné pour se retrouver derrière les ennemis, en faisant touche de fufu + saut). 

J'aime bien l'usure des armes et armure, qui évite qu'on utilise toujours la même d'une part, mais qui pousse aussi à utiliser l'arme la plus appropriée en fonction de la situation plutôt que de n'user que ses armes nulles et "d'écomonomiser" ses bonnes armes, comme ça arrive souvent des qu'on a des ressources linitées (ici par exemple, un troll en armure va suffisament encaisser de coup pour ruiner un bon quart d'une épée normale, alors qu'en utilisant une épée perc-armure, ça en abîmerai un quizième. Du coup y'a plutôt intérêt à s'en servir, sinon on se retrouverai à poil contre les ennemis plus communs. Enfin y'a une arme incassable qui fait des dégâts pourris, mais je l'ai jartée. Le jeu donne bien assez de matos, c'est pas un souci). J'aime bien aussi les démenbrements, qui ne sont pas juste des finish décoratifs. On peut couper les bras des ennemis, et ils se retouvent à donner des coups de moignon innofensifs, en plus de se vider de leur sang. Ils s'enfuient aussi, parfois.

Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que si quelqu'un sait comment sortir plus de coups (comme par exemple la charmante personne qui a révélé l'existence de ce jeu à nos yeux ébahis), qu'il se manifeste!

PS: l'héroïne est über-sexy quand-même, vraiment scandaleux.

PPS: et puis sinon je joue toujours à *Dragon's Dogma* (je viens de finir le DLC), mais jai un souci. J'ai pas envie que ça se termine. Parcequ'avec le système monosauvegardesque du jeu, je vais perdre tous les accomplissements de ma Genie. J'veux pas! Du coup je fais les quêtes secondaires à la con, pour temporiser.

----------


## Lilja

Je joue à *Spellweaver*, un jeu qui a été financé via Kickstarter, développé par 5 bulgares.
C'est mon premier vrai TCG (parce que bon Hearthstone, ça reste assez différent que Magic ou autre) et j'adore, je savais que j'aimerais ce genre de jeux depuis l'adolescence mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'y jouer.

C'est du F2P bien plus _Free_ que _Pay_, c'est dynamique, beau, intéressant, plutôt stable, traduit le mois prochain... sans compter que j'ai pu prendre une Elfe ! 

Voilà le topic pour les intéressés : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...mi-Hearthstone

----------


## Zerger

Jouez à Magic The Gathering  :tired:  Avec de vraies cartes !



D'ailleurs je vend mon classeur si ca vous interesse  ::siffle::

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je viens de débuter *Thomas Was Alone*. Je dois dire que j'apprécie très moyennement ces persos qui glissent sur le sol tel une savonnette de prisonnier. J'ai un peu peur que ce genre d'errance de maniabilité me provoque des _ragequit_ à répétition plus loin dans le jeu... À voir.

Sinon j'ai profité de l'offre sur Origin pour me mettre à *Need For Speed: Most Wanted*. Et ça pète bien, j'aime la sensation de vitesse, les belles bagnoles et la ville ouvert qui promet de sacrées virée à tombeau ouvert.

----------


## banditbandit

> PPS: et puis sinon je joue toujours à *Dragon's Dogma* (je viens de finir le DLC), mais jai un souci. J'ai pas envie que ça se termine. Parcequ'avec le système monosauvegardesque du jeu, je vais perdre tous les accomplissements de ma Genie. J'veux pas! Du coup je fais les quêtes secondaires à la con, pour temporiser.


Il te reste encore le DLC en NG+, ça peut t'occuper encore un petit moment.

----------


## Supergounou

> Là je viens de débuter *Thomas Was Alone*. Je dois dire que j'apprécie très moyennement ces persos qui glissent sur le sol tel une savonnette de prisonnier. J'ai un peu peur que ce genre d'errance de maniabilité me provoque des _ragequit_ à répétition plus loin dans le jeu... À voir.


Le jeu est vraiment pas difficile et se torche rapidement, tu peux continuer serein.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Le jeu est vraiment pas difficile et se torche rapidement, tu peux continuer serein.


Je vais persévérer, t'inquiète  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Il te reste encore le DLC en NG+, ça peut t'occuper encore un petit moment.


Y'a de nouveaux trucs dans le DLC en NG+?

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais plein !  ::trollface::

----------


## Catel

> Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que si quelqu'un sait comment sortir plus de coups (comme par exemple la charmante personne qui a révélé l'existence de ce jeu à nos yeux ébahis), qu'il se manifeste!


Oh bah tu sais je découvre le jeu au fur et à mesure et en plus je suis moins loin que toi vu que j'en fais plusieurs en même temps  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai commencé Invisible Inc, et mouaif, je sais pas.

Sur le papier ça me donnait envie, le coté pression constante qui te force à aller de l'avant et tout.
En pratique je trouve ça moins drôle que XCom, on a pas le coté satisfaisant de réussir ses embuscades, de prendre les ennemis à revers ou en tenaille...

Là je sais pas, je fouille des niveaux à la recherche de trucs à pirater au pif, je désactive une caméra quand je tombe dessus, je gagne des améliorations pas très excitantes, de temps en temps j’assomme un garde, mais au fur et à mesure je me rend compte que c'est plus facile de simplement les éviter...
Au final j'ai l'impression de faire la même chose qu'un jeu d'infiltration traditionnel, mais en tour par tour, avec comme seule vraie différence que je peux pas simplement empiler les cadavres.

Je me tâte à me faire rembourser, je suis quasiment à la limite du temps réglementaire.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé Invisible Inc, et mouaif, je sais pas.
> 
> Sur le papier ça me donnait envie, le coté pression constante qui te force à aller de l'avant et tout.
> En pratique je trouve ça moins drôle que XCom, on a pas le coté satisfaisant de réussir ses embuscades, de prendre les ennemis à revers ou en tenaille...
> 
> Là je sais pas, je fouille des niveaux à la recherche de trucs à pirater au pif, je désactive une caméra quand je tombe dessus, je gagne des améliorations pas très excitantes, de temps en temps j’assomme un garde, mais au fur et à mesure je me rend compte que c'est plus facile de simplement les éviter...
> Au final j'ai l'impression de faire la même chose qu'un jeu d'infiltration traditionnel, mais en tour par tour, avec comme seule vraie différence que je peux pas simplement empiler les cadavres.
> 
> Je me tâte à me faire rembourser, je suis quasiment à la limite du temps réglementaire.


C'est un rogue-lite, donc apprentissage par l'échec, il faut faire des essais pour comprendre à quoi peuvent servir tels ou tels objets. On aime ou on n'aime pas. Faut aussi savoir que le premier niveau de difficulté est une sorte de tuto, on peut faire à peu près n'importe quoi et s'en sortir. Le second, il faut commencer à bien réfléchir. Les suivants sont complètement intransigeants, une erreur et t'es mort.

Faut voir si tu aimes l'ambiance surtout, perso c'est ce qui m'a le plus plu. Ça met un putain de stress tout du long d'une mission (en difficile donc), et j'étais au taquet niveau cérébral à chaque fois que je lançais le jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Encore une fois sur le papier et en regardant rapidos des vidéos ça me donnait envie, mais une fois le jeu sous les mains, ba boaf quoi, c'est pas palpitant.
J'aurais peut être dû monter directement la difficulté, mais j'avais peur de rien comprendre.

Je me demande si le fait de diriger que deux agents (au début) ne joue pas.

----------


## Jughurta

Je me fait *"Legend of Grimrock 2*" je l'ai terminé en 50 heures en difficile en cherchant tous les secrets, j'ai fini un 1er dungeon custom excellent d'ailleurs "The Legend of The lost Dwarf" et j'en ai enchainé un 2ème directement "Isle of the Deranged" très sympa aussi pour le moment, par contre grosse critique sur le jeu : pourquoi nos persos ne sont pas capables de descendre une échelle sans s'exploser les chevilles ?

----------


## Haelnak

Ils n'ont pas de pied, seulement des moignons.

----------


## Zerger

> Je me fait [B]j'ai fini un 1er dungeon custom excellent d'ailleurs "The Legend of The lost Dwarf"


Il dure combien de temps a peu pres ?

----------


## Volesprit

Je joue à *Bound by Flame*.

Plus particulièrement, j'en suis au boss de fin, qui réalise un très bon boulot pour faire passer mon avis du jeu de "moyen mais sympa" à _*insultes sur les mères des développeurs*_.

----------


## Harvester

> Je joue à *Bound by Flame*.
> 
> Plus particulièrement, j'en suis au boss de fin, qui réalise un très bon boulot pour faire passer mon avis du jeu de "moyen mais sympa" à _*insultes sur les mères des développeurs*_.


Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose. Je crois même que j'en suis venu à tricher pour voir le bout  ::(:

----------


## schouffy

J'étais passé en facile si je me souviens bien pour le boss de fin. C'est vrai que c'était chiant.

----------


## ducon

> Ils n'ont pas de pied, seulement des mognons.


Corrigé.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Corrigé.


 :^_^: 

Je continue de jouer à *Fallout New Vegas*, je me rends compte qu'un truc me dérange pour un monde post apo. La survie (la nôtre mais aussi celle des gens) n'est pas une priorité.
Dans les quêtes qu'on me donne, je retrouve des situations trop proches de nous et de nos considérations. Ca m'a frappé quand une entreprise me demande de l'aider pour en racheter une autre, pour diminuer la concurrence. Et cette histoire de capsules qui devient une monnaie, plus je joue moins ça a de sens. OK je sais ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo, mais les aspirations de trop de NPJ me paraissent absurdes vue la situation.

Alors que d'autres missions sont des genres de fedex déguisés (ça ne me dérange pas, je suis convaincu qu'il est difficile dans un JDR de vraiment s'en passer, ou plutôt qu'il serait difficile) mais le motif me paraît cohérent.
Comme 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce type qui ne veut pas sortir et nous demande de prendre des photos pour lui permettre de voir un peu le monde

. Dans un monde dangereux, où tout est mortel et agressif, je comprends tout à fait.
Ca reste quand même au dessus de Fallout3 que je n'avais pas réussi à finir par ennui, mais je ne suis pas aussi enchanté que d'autres joueurs.

----------


## VegeDan

> Ca reste quand même au dessus de Fallout3 que je n'avais pas réussi à finir par ennui, mais je ne suis pas aussi enchanté que d'autres joueurs.


Après c'est pas une honte de préférer de Fallout 3 à Fallout New Vegas.

----------


## Catel

> Je continue de jouer à *Fallout New Vegas*, je me rends compte qu'un truc me dérange pour un monde post apo. La survie (la nôtre mais aussi celle des gens) n'est pas une priorité.
> Dans les quêtes qu'on me donne, je retrouve des situations trop proches de nous et de nos considérations. Ca m'a frappé quand une entreprise me demande de l'aider pour en racheter une autre, pour diminuer la concurrence. Et cette histoire de capsules qui devient une monnaie, plus je joue moins ça a de sens. OK je sais ce n'est qu'un jeu vidéo, mais les aspirations de trop de NPJ me paraissent absurdes vue la situation.
> 
> Alors que d'autres missions sont des genres de fedex déguisés (ça ne me dérange pas, je suis convaincu qu'il est difficile dans un JDR de vraiment s'en passer, ou plutôt qu'il serait difficile) mais le motif me paraît cohérent.
> Comme 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah New Vegas justement on est plus tellement dans le post-apo, c'est 200 ans après l'Apocalypse. On est dans un monde déjà partiellement reconstruit avec plusieurs civilisations qui s'affrontent, Vegas est un point de crise, un semi-no man's land neutre. L'esthétique western se justifie encore plus que pour le post-apo classique: dans le western, la "vraie" civilisation n'est pas loin, elle est à quelques heures de train vers l'Est. (dans Fallout 2 déjà la cité de la NCR est proprette, plus rien à voir avec Shady Sands dont elle est issue). New Vegas est plutôt dans le contexte d'une guerre plus ou moins froide mais en cours que dans l'après-catastrophe.

Moi le détail qui me chagrine c'est tous ces bâtiments pourtant occupés/squattés par des gens depuis des décennies mais où traînent toujours par terre un tas de papiers datant de 200 ans.  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

Oui voila, la survie est une priorité que pour certaines classes sociales. C'est ce qui rend le jeu plus intéressant qu'un autre post apo survie lolol. 

Après pour ceux qui kiffent DayZ et ces autres conneries y'a un mode survie ou il faut manger et faire caca (enfin p'tet pas faire caca, mais doit bien y avoir un mod pour ça).

----------


## Jughurta

> Il dure combien de temps a peu pres ?


Tout dépend de ton niveau : il y a pas mal d'énigmes et les monstres ont bien 2 fois plus de PV que l'original en normal (niveau conseillé) je dirais qu'il faut bien compter 20 heures, la soluce est disponible sur "youtube", bref tout est résumé sur le nexus

----------


## Nacodaco

> Moi le détail qui me chagrine c'est tous ces bâtiments pourtant occupés/squattés par des gens depuis des décennies mais où traînent toujours par terre un tas de papiers datant de 200 ans.


Vraiment le pire truc ça ! Comme si nous étions trop stupide pour comprendre que l'on se situe dans un monde post-apo.

Spécial dédicace aux portes des salles de bains de New Vegas qui sont toutes à moitié détruite et n'ont jamais été réparées en 200 ans :D

----------


## haik

> Vraiment le pire truc ça ! Comme si nous étions trop stupide pour comprendre que l'on se situe dans un monde post-apo.
> Spécial dédicace aux portes des salles de bains de New Vegas qui sont toutes à moitié détruite et n'ont jamais été réparées en 200 ans :D



Y'a aussi exactement le problème inverse dans pas mal de jeux de survie.
H1Z1, par exemple, où toutes les maisons ont les tapisseries décrépies et la peinture écaillée....alors que l'action ne se situe que quelques mois après l'apocalypse Z...

----------


## hisvin

J'ai commencé *Dark souls* (le 1). Entre la maniabilité discutable de mon pad, celle du jeu, ma médiocrité, le respawn à la con...je sens que les nerfs vont être à rude épreuve  :Lime:

----------


## Canard WC

> J'ai commencé *Dark souls* (le 1). Entre la maniabilité discutable de mon pad, celle du jeu, ma médiocrité, le respawn à la con...je sens que les nerfs vont être à rude épreuve


Tiens marrant, je l'ai relancé hier dans un moment où je me demandais à quoi je pourrais bien jouer.
Comme d'habitude je me suis fait violer par le premier boss (pas l'espèce de taureau, mais celui du tout début).
Ce jeu n'est décidément par pour moi.
Je préfère mille fois *Dragon Dogma* qui est beaucoup plus fun, plus abordable et surtout moins stressant et crise de nerf !
 :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Lopettes  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Tiens marrant, je l'ai relancé hier dans un moment où je me demandais à quoi je pourrais bien jouer.
> Comme d'habitude je me suis fait violer par le premier boss (pas l'espèce de taureau, mais celui du tout début).
> Ce jeu n'est décidément par pour moi.
> Je préfère mille fois *Dragon Dogma* qui est beaucoup plus fun, plus abordable et surtout moins stressant et crise de nerf !


Mais comment c'est POSSIBLE??? Honnêtement, ça me dépasse. T'as juste à lui tailler le bide en te collant à lui et faire une roulade quand il tape (en t'assurant d'avoir un peu d'endu en réserve pour faire la roulade, faut pas trop spammer non-plus). Il est tout bidon! Et en plus tu lui sucres la moitié de sa vie d'entrée de jeu en lui tombant dessus! Essaie à nouveau! J'admets qu'on puisse abandoner ce jeu par découragement, mais pas au tuto. Je te l'INTERDIS!!!

----------


## pesos

Clair, attends au moins Capra pour rager  :Emo:

----------


## alucard le mordant

Pour Capra ça dépend fortement de la classe (je crois l'avoir eu dès ma première tentative, maximum la seconde, avec le build mêlé de mon premier run).

Je reconnais que le premier boss, même si aujourd'hui je le trouve simple, m'avait sacrément impressionné. Je n'arrivais qu'une fois sur deux à placer l'attaque plongeante et, même si ses patterns s'avèrent simple, sa taille suffit à te stresser salement et à te faire surestimer la difficulté du combat. 

Une bonne partie de la difficulté du jeu repose d'ailleurs sur des purs effets psychologiques. Je suis sûr que si on copiait-collait l'ensemble des mécaniques, des niveaux et des ennemis du jeu sur un skin Hello Kitty on se rendrait compte que le jeu n'est pas aussi dur que ce que l'on pensait. Avis à la communauté de modeurs.

----------


## Haelnak

> Comme d'habitude je me suis fait violer par le premier boss (pas l'espèce de taureau, mais celui du tout début).


Tiens, ces gens existent donc bel et bien.

----------


## znokiss

> Tiens, ces gens existent donc bel et bien.


Ben perso, j'ai du jouer à Dark Souls 2h30 dans ma vie, j'ai pas passé le premier gros dur.

Mais je m'y remettrais un jour, une fois que j'aurais retrouvé ce petit trésor bien planqué qu'on appelle temps libre.

----------


## pesos

Il y a un cap à passer sur Dark Souls, une sorte de déclic. Perso je pétais un cable au début mais une fois que tu piges le truc c'est clairement pas si dur. Faut être patient, ne pas faire n'importe quoi et garder son sang froid.

----------


## Zerger

> Il y a un cap à passer sur Dark Souls, une sorte de déclic


Le declic c'est de comprendre que le bouclier sert a rien et qu'il faut faire des roulades  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Illustration :

----------


## Momock

Je suis bloqué au deuxième étage de *Legend of Grimrock*, sans aucune idée d'où aller ou de quoi faire. OLOLOL ça commence bien.

Je kiffe le jeu pour l'instant. Même le combat dansant, je le trouve rigolo (tant que je ne me fais pas coincer dans un coin, là c'est moins drôle). Par contre la feuille de perso est toute nulle, avec 5 vieux skills par classe. Mais c'est la première fois que je joue à un RPG ou "throwing" sert à quelque-chose et j'aime bien le lancer de sort, et ces couloirs tous identiques sont quand-même bien mignons. Alors je lui pardonne. Pour l'instant.

@ nAKAZZ: c'est normal qu'il n'y ai pas de message dans ton message?

----------


## Pierronamix

Il y a des gifs de roulade. (tirée d'un match de MMA et d'un match de catch)

----------


## Momock

Ah oui, je vois ça maintenant.

Note pour moi-même concernant Grimrock: "La prochaine fois que tu vois une serrure perdue au milieu d'un mur, note-le sur ta map, ça t'évitera de tourner en rond trois mille ans avec une clef rouillée qui te salit les poches."

----------


## Sylvine

> Tiens marrant, je l'ai relancé hier dans un moment où je me demandais à quoi je pourrais bien jouer.
> Comme d'habitude je me suis fait violer par le premier boss (pas l'espèce de taureau, mais celui du tout début).
> Ce jeu n'est décidément par pour moi.
> Je préfère mille fois *Dragon Dogma* qui est beaucoup plus fun, plus abordable et surtout moins stressant et crise de nerf !


Tu vois Momock, la preuve par A+B que Dragon Dogma c'est de la merde.  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

> Il y a un cap à passer sur Dark Souls, une sorte de déclic.


Je suis d'accord !




> c'est clairement pas si dur.


Je suis pas d'accord c'est quand même le viol faut pas déconner  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Hier soir je me suis lancé dans *A Story About My Uncle*, et c'est plutôt une bonne surprise une fois le gameplay (plus ou moins) maitrisé. Certains décors sont une réelle invitation au rêve, et j'aime bien la manière dont l'histoire nous est racontée... MAIS pourquoi, diable, pourquoi avoir choisi un aussi mauvais acteur pour la voix du narrateur du jeu ??!! Le mec est totalement inexpressif, on dirait un comptable qui récite à haute voix son boulot de la semaine.

J'insiste sur ce point parce que ça pète pas mal l'immersion, alors que le reste est très sympa. Les devs, aller donc essayer les jeux de Wadjet Eye Games pour prendre une leçon de qui embaucher comme comédien pour servir au mieux vos efforts pour le reste !

Bon sinon, j'ai les cavernes de glace à passer là... dur dur.

----------


## Illynir

C'est marrant j'ai lancé Dark souls moi aussi hier et je me suis fait violé sur le boss du tuto également, la deuxième fois j'entends, pas la première fois ou tu as juste à te barrer, j'avais compris quand même...

Jusqu’à ce que je comprenne qu'en faite il était tout pourri et il suffisait de bourriner et que pendant la roulade on était invulnérable. Maintenant ça va mieux mais j'ai encore du mal avec la maniabilité.

----------


## Zerger

> Bon sinon, j'ai les cavernes de glace à passer là... dur dur.


C'est le meilleur passage du jeu je trouve. Dommage que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ca soit aussi la fin du jeu



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre la feuille de perso est toute nulle, avec 5 vieux skills par classe. Mais c'est la première fois que je joue à un RPG ou "throwing" sert à quelque-chose et j'aime bien le lancer de sort


Il y a quelques trucs bancaux comme l'arc qui fait plus de degats avec la force et qui n'est pas impacte par la dexterite. Du coup, le minotaure est le meilleur archer du jeu.
La magie est sympa, surtout dans les moments tendus ou tu ne dois pas rater ton incantation. Par contre, ca empeche de jouer plus d'un mage par groupe a moins d'avoir un APM de dingue.

----------


## Canard WC

> Tiens, ces gens existent donc bel et bien.


Vous êtes trop méchants avec moi  ::cry::

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est le meilleur passage du jeu je trouve. Dommage que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  ca soit aussi la fin du jeu


Déjà ?  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

Bah ouais, c'est une superbe ballade mais tres courte

----------


## Momock

> Il y a quelques trucs bancaux comme l'arc qui fait plus de degats avec la force et qui n'est pas impacte par la dexterite.


Euh... non, c'est bien ça. C'est en tendant plus l'arc grâce à ta force que tu fais plus mal, et les archers étaient les soldats les plus barraqués et entraînés parmis tous. Et la dextérité affecte la précision, que ce soit au corps à corps ou à distance. Si c'était moi qui avait fait le jeu, j'aurais fait pareil.




> La magie est sympa, surtout dans les moments tendus ou tu ne dois pas rater ton incantation. Par contre, ca empeche de jouer plus d'un mage par groupe a moins d'avoir un APM de dingue.


Ouaip. Le jeu envoie de toute façon très clairement le message: tu joueras 2 guerriers, et rogue et un mago. Parcequ'un guerrier à l'arrière sert à keud, il aura pas d'armes qui atteignent l'avant, et puis un rogue ou un mago à l'avant, je le sens pas trop. Et que pour deux magos à l'arrière, faut être un poulpe. Du coup voilà.

En tout cas je commence vaguement à regretter d'avoir mis le jeu en hard, que ces foutues araignées sont résistantes, et sont rapides, et font mal et empoisonnent, et son immunisées au poison de mon mago! (comme les skelettes d'ailleurs. Le poison ne sert à rieeeeen! Heureusement que j'ai aussi un peu de magie de froid, sinon j'étais cuit)




> Tu vois Momock, la preuve par A+B que Dragon Dogma c'est de la merde.


C'est parcequ'il n'y a pas d'auto-regen.

----------


## Zerger

En hard, tu risques effectivement d'en chier, le jeu est deja pas simple en normal.

Si tu persistes et enchaine avec le 2, tu verras que les classes sont un peu mieux foutues, tu peux meme tanker avec un mage de bataille

----------


## Haelnak

> Si c'était moi qui avait fait le jeu, j'aurais fait pareil.


C'est moyennement rassurant.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

En ce moment je joue à Mass Effect 3 sur PS3. Je sais qu'il s'en est pris plein la gueule mais j'avais envie de SF et je voulais connaître le fin mot de l'histoire (j'avais terminé les deux premiers sur PC à l'époque).
Ça a vieillit sa mère, les animations, les déplacements... J'étais prévenu de l'orientation purement TPS du soft, c'est quand même un peu chiant vu qu'on se coltine les restes de mécaniques RPG et le fait que le gameplay n'est clairement pas aussi souple que celui d'un "vrai" TPS. Résultat : plateforme, esquive... c'est lourd. Quelle idée à la con alors que le premier avait ces défauts mais on s'en foutait parce que ça se jouait vraiment comme un RPG un peu plus nerveux.
Adieu l'exploration également si j'ai bien compris. Qu'on-t-il fait de la glorieuse Citadelle ?
Mais bon je savais tout ça avant de lancer le jeu donc je vais pas faire semblant d'être déçu. J'y joue surtout pour retrouver l'ambiance et le scénar de la série et là ça fonctionne à mort. Vraiment un chouette univers et même s'il faut me forcer plus qu'à l'époque du premier pour être complètement immergé, force est de constater que le temps file tout seul manette en main.

----------


## Sylvine

Je crois que tu devrais rejouer au premier épisode maintenant pour te rafraichir la mémoire, et faire le dernier au clavier et souris pour te laver les mains.

Qu'on soit pour ou contre l'orientation action qu'à pris la série, je laisse ça a l'appréciation de chacun, mais je vois pas comment on pourrait préférer les contrôles du premier épisode.
Ça se jouait pas comme un RPG plus nerveux, ça se jouait comme le pire TPS du monde.

Le 3 c'est à peu près du niveau d'un GoW niveau déplacement, le truc qui m'avait saoulé c'est la touche magique qui fait tout (courir/se mettre à couvert/interagir), mais si c'était si pourri que ça j'aurai pas tenu face au challenge de bourrin que le jeu te balance en difficulté max.

----------


## Jughurta

> Le jeu envoie de toute façon très clairement le message: tu joueras 2 guerriers, et rogue et un mago. Parcequ'un guerrier à l'arrière sert à keud, il aura pas d'armes qui atteignent l'avant, et puis un rogue ou un mago à l'avant, je le sens pas trop. Et que pour deux magos à l'arrière, faut être un poulpe. Du coup voilà.
> 
> En tout cas je commence vaguement à regretter d'avoir mis le jeu en hard, que ces foutues araignées sont résistantes, et sont rapides, et font mal et empoisonnent, et son immunisées au poison de mon mago! (comme les skelettes d'ailleurs. Le poison ne sert à rieeeeen! Heureusement que j'ai aussi un peu de magie de froid, sinon j'étais cuit)


- 2 mages à l'arrière c'est viable vu que la magie est pas nerfée comme dans le 2.
- Le rogue est forcément à l'arrière puisqu'il peut taper au c-a-c en étant en 2ème ligne. 
- Oui le poison ne sert quasiment à rien dans ce jeu et dans le 2 à rien du tout, vu que d'une part énormément de créatures y son immunisés morts vivants, spectres, araignées, champignons, etc ... et d'autre part les créatures sont trop mobiles pour que ça soit efficace ou alors uniquement dans un couloir mais là il faut accepter de s'en prendre plein la tête et en hard c'est très risqué.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai toujour jouer les sorts de poison  :Cigare: 

Mais ouais c'est pas fameux compare au reste  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> En ce moment je joue à Mass Effect 3 sur PS3.


La je me refait le 2 avant de faire le 3. Les phases TPS étaient beaucoup plus moches dans mes souvenirs. La ça va au C/S ça se joue bien. 
Le seul gros truc qui manque c'est une touche pour se déplacer entre les points de couverture, j'sais pas si y'a ça dans le 3.

Et y'a des avantages de jouer à un jeu qui tourne sous l'UE en 2010: avec deux/trois bidouilles y'a pratiquement plus de temps de chargement et ça tourne à 300 fps.

----------


## Catel

*Rise of the Triad.*

J'arrive pas à battre le premier boss.
En facile.
Et c'est moche.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je crois que tu devrais rejouer au premier épisode maintenant pour te rafraichir la mémoire, et faire le dernier au clavier et souris pour te laver les mains.
> 
> Qu'on soit pour ou contre l'orientation action qu'à pris la série, je laisse ça a l'appréciation de chacun, mais je vois pas comment on pourrait préférer les contrôles du premier épisode.
> Ça se jouait pas comme un RPG plus nerveux, ça se jouait comme le pire TPS du monde.
> 
> Le 3 c'est à peu près du niveau d'un GoW niveau déplacement, le truc qui m'avait saoulé c'est la touche magique qui fait tout (courir/se mettre à couvert/interagir), mais si c'était si pourri que ça j'aurai pas tenu face au challenge de bourrin que le jeu te balance en difficulté max.


Dans le premier les combats étaient plus orientés RPG dans mon souvenir avec notamment l'utilisation de la pause active. Je ne dis pas que je préfère les contrôles du 1er dans l'absolu. Je dis qu'ils ont plus ou moins les mêmes défauts que dans les suites mais que ça dérange moins étant donnée l'orientation action moins poussée. Après c'est pas la cata non plus dans le 3 mais face à de "vrais" TPS pensés de A à Z comme tel et pas comme un hybride c'est bien bien rigide.

Pas de clavier/souris sinon, ça fait facilement 2 ans que j'ai plus de PC de jeux.





> La je me refait le 2 avant de faire le 3. Les phases TPS étaient beaucoup plus moches dans mes souvenirs. La ça va au C/S ça se joue bien. 
> Le seul gros truc qui manque c'est une touche pour se déplacer entre les points de couverture, j'sais pas si y'a ça dans le 3.
> 
> Et y'a des avantages de jouer à un jeu qui tourne sous l'UE en 2010: avec deux/trois bidouilles y'a pratiquement plus de temps de chargement et ça tourne à 300 fps.


Dans le 3 tu peux passer d'une couverture à l'autre en faisant apparaître une flèche vers la prochaine couverture et en appuyant sur le bouton d'action. Mais il me semblait que c'était la même chose dans le 2 (et peut-être même le 1 mais vraiment pas sûr ça commence à remonter).

----------


## Canard WC

> En ce moment je joue à Mass Effect 3 sur PS3. Je sais qu'il s'en est pris plein la gueule mais j'avais envie de SF et je voulais connaître le fin mot de l'histoire (j'avais terminé les deux premiers sur PC à l'époque).
> Ça a vieillit sa mère, les animations, les déplacements... J'étais prévenu de l'orientation purement TPS du soft, c'est quand même un peu chiant vu qu'on se coltine les restes de mécaniques RPG et le fait que le gameplay n'est clairement pas aussi souple que celui d'un "vrai" TPS. Résultat : plateforme, esquive... c'est lourd. Quelle idée à la con alors que le premier avait ces défauts mais on s'en foutait parce que ça se jouait vraiment comme un RPG un peu plus nerveux.
> Adieu l'exploration également si j'ai bien compris. Qu'on-t-il fait de la glorieuse Citadelle ?
> Mais bon je savais tout ça avant de lancer le jeu donc je vais pas faire semblant d'être déçu. J'y joue surtout pour retrouver l'ambiance et le scénar de la série et là ça fonctionne à mort. Vraiment un chouette univers et même s'il faut me forcer plus qu'à l'époque du premier pour être complètement immergé, force est de constater que le temps file tout seul manette en main.


C'est vrai que les bons jeux dans une vraie ambiance SF ça ne court pas les rues. Moi aussi je suis sur ce terrain là. J'ai relancé *Deus Ex HR*, et je pense ne pas tarder à me faire également *Mass Effect 3* que je n'ai pas encore commencé (j'avais enchaîné le 1 et le 2 il y a quelques mois, et j'avais adoré). 
 :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Après c'est pas la cata non plus dans le 3 mais face à de "vrais" TPS pensés de A à Z comme tel et pas comme un hybride c'est bien bien rigide.


Ba franchement, pas tellement, je me souviens par exemple de GoW avec ses couverts aimantés qui me faisaient péter un câble.
Mais surtout, même si les contrôles sont effectivement perfectibles, je trouve que le level design est bien plus intéressant que nombre de jeu dédiés au tir.




> Dans le premier les combats étaient plus orientés RPG dans mon souvenir avec notamment l'utilisation de la pause active.


Ba tu pouvais foutre une pause active, mais ça servait à rien, je l'ai fini en jouant comme un TPS vraiment bidon en spammant une poignée de compétences de merde.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Ba franchement, pas tellement, je me souviens par exemple de GoW avec ses couverts aimantés qui me faisaient péter un câble.
> Mais surtout, même si les contrôles sont effectivement perfectibles, je trouve que le level design est bien plus intéressant que nombre de jeu dédiés au tir.
> 
> 
> Ba tu pouvais foutre une pause active, mais ça servait à rien, je l'ai fini en jouant comme un TPS vraiment bidon en spammant une poignée de compétences de merde.


J'avais refais le 1 avec un perso Biotique et j'avais trouvé ça vraiment fun, a tel point que j'ai été très déçu quand dans le deux ils ont réduit la barre de compétences.

----------


## banditbandit

Je suis sur Dungeon Siege III, sur la fin du niveau la cour de Tumbledown. J'ai décidé de le faire en Hard avec Anjali et je dois dire que ça pique pas mal et que c'est super répétitif, je suis un peu lassé, j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre... Je ne désespère pas d'arriver au bout enfin si j'arrive à finir les derniers niveaux.

Sinon j'ai commencé Life is Strange, j'ai tout de suite pensé à Gone Home, c'est même étonnant parfois de similitude mais je ne suis qu'au début j'ai encore beaucoup de chose à découvrir. Je ne sais pas si j'aime vraiment le jeu c'est encore trop tôt pour le dire par contre j'ai déjà la musique de Syd Matter en boucle dans la tête.  ::o:

----------


## blutch2

ha, un homme de gout. La chanson Obstacle de Syd Matters va te rester en tête longtemps.  ::): 

La chanson finale de The Foals reste aussi en tête. A dire vrai, toutes les chansons restent en tête tellement elles sont bien utilisées dans le jeu et en général(dans la vie quotidienne).

Piano Fire de  Sparklehorse peut rester aussi en tête.  

Spoiler Alert! 


 Tu peux l'écouter dans le jeu quand Chloé offre l'appareil photo de son père à Max, puis elle danse sur la chanson Piano fire  de  SparkleHorse.

----------


## Bus

> ha, un homme de gout. La chanson Obstacle de Syd Matters va te rester en tête longtemps. 
> 
> ]


Putain y'a Syd Matters dans la BO? Je résiste à ce jeu parce que je sens que je vais être déçu à cause du gameplay même si l'ambiance m'attire... Mais là y'a argument de vente.

Merci d'ailleurs à Sonia (je crois) qui m'avait fait découvrir ce superbe groupe dans un papier culture de CPC il y a 7 ou 8 ans. Cela reste toujours un de mes groupes préférés depuis.

----------


## banditbandit

> Putain y'a Syd Matters dans la BO? Je résiste à ce jeu parce que je sens que je vais être déçu à cause du gameplay même si l'ambiance m'attire... Mais là y'a argument de vente.


Niveau gameplay j'ai l'impression que je le jeu fait tout pour te déstabilisé, il suffit de choisir une action pour qu'une petite voix te dise que tu viens juste de faire le mauvais choix. Le doute m'habite... (

Spoiler Alert! 


et non pas l'inverse  ::ninja:: 

)

----------


## banditbandit

> ha, un homme de gout. La chanson Obstacle de Syd Matters va te rester en tête longtemps.


Ouais j'ai pris l'édition limité principalement pour la BO. J'espère simplement que les qualités du jeu ne reposent pas uniquement la-dessus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour info, il y a des playlist qui reprennent toute la soundtrack de Life is Strange sur Spotify  ::):

----------


## Momock

J'ai dû abandonner Drakan vers la fin à cause d'un crash systématique qui ne me laisse pas continuer. Du coup je suis passé à sa suite, sur PS2. Le choc traumatique avec les contrôles console! Heureusement que des les options on peut repasser en dualstick, pour faire comme au C/S. Par contre ces idiots n'ont pas pensé à réadapter les contrôles de l'arc et de la magie (on trace des runes devant soi pour activer un sort) dans ce mode, du coup on se retrouve à viser vers le haut et le bas ou stick gauche et vers la droite et la gauche au stick droit! (et tu peux oublier la magie à tout jamais...)

Á part ça et les couloirs de l'infini façon Deus Ex pour caser les temps de chargement à l'entrée des maisons qui se retrouvent du coup totalement disproportionnées, ça va, c'est sympa.

----------


## blutch2

> Ouais j'ai pris l'édition limité principalement pour la BO. J'espère simplement que les qualités du jeu ne reposent pas uniquement la-dessus.


Non, la Bo n'est qu'une partie des qualités du jeu.

Le livre dans le coffret limité est bien? C'est le seul objet qui m'intéresse dans la version collector, comme j'ai déjà le jeu et la BO sur Spotify.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour info, il y a des playlist qui reprennent toute la soundtrack de Life is Strange sur Spotify


Oui, mais lui il a le CD 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme celui dans la chambre de Chloé

. le même CD.  :Bave:

----------


## sebarnolds

Le livre est plutôt comme le coffret... limité. Ca ne vaut pas vraiment la peine de prendre la version collector si tu as le reste. Il n'est pas bien épais et n'apporte pas grand chose.

----------


## blutch2

dommage. J'aurais bien aimé des artworks et des anecdotes qu'ils ont vécu durant le développement. Les commentaires des développeurs dans le jeu n'apporte pas assez d'anecdotes sur le jeu à mon goût.

----------


## ShotMaster

J'ai enfin lancé le Tomb Raider de 2013.

C'est beau. C'est bien animé. Ca claque.
Mais putain comme tous les jeux récents, le début est d'un pénible à cause d'un seul truc : TU VAS ME LAISSER JOUER BORDEL DE TA MERE.

----------


## Bilorec

> J'ai enfin lancé le Tomb Raider de 2013.
> 
> C'est beau. C'est bien animé. Ca claque.
> Mais putain comme tous les jeux récents, le début est d'un pénible à cause d'un seul truc : TU VAS ME LAISSER JOUER BORDEL DE TA MERE.


Me souviens pas qu'on nous laisse jouer dans ce jeu ?  ::P: 
Je pensais que le QTE se terminait sur les crédits de la fin ?

----------


## ShotMaster

Mais des QTE c'est presque du jeu déjà. Là c'est 1h, où tu contrôles quelques choses 10 minutes (dont 8 minutes à appuyer sur Z), et 50 minutes de cut-scenes. Bref, je sais que par la suite tu as des séquences où tu joues un minimum, c'est toujours pareil.

Même constat sur Wolfenstein : TNO la semaine dernière. En 1h, tu fumes une tranchée et tu grimpes un mur. Le reste c'est de la cut-scene. 

Vous voulez pas mettre des cut-scenes pour l'histoire et les personnages quand j'ai déjà joué un peu avec et que j'en ai quelque chose à foutre de ce qu'il leur arrive ? Non parce que 40 minutes de cut-scenes avec des morts, etc... quand je viens de commencer le jeu, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre quoi.

----------


## Catel

Toujours Rise of the Triad:

+ c'est rapide
+ c'est punchy
+ c'est kitsch

- c'est très mal équilibré (le premier boss impossible en facile, le deuxième dérouillé en deux essais)
- c'est très buggé
- les ennemis sont très peu variés et pas assez nombreux
- c'est moche et l'effet "reflet" de l'UE3 est très désagréable

----------


## hisvin

> Mais des QTE c'est presque du jeu déjà. Là c'est 1h, où tu contrôles quelques choses 10 minutes (dont 8 minutes à appuyer sur Z), et 50 minutes de cut-scenes. Bref, je sais que par la suite tu as des séquences où tu joues un minimum, c'est toujours pareil.


Tu es sur que tu n'exagères pas un peu? J'ai fait Tomb raider, il y a peu et, grosso merdo, c'est plus proche des 20% du temps en scènes cinématographiques. Les QTE étant assez anecdotique, au final même si arrivant aux moments ou tu en voudrais le moins.

----------


## parpaingue

Ça dépend si tu considères qu'appuyer sur "avancer" dans un couloir c'est du gameplay. Dans le genre j'ai testé The Last of Us trois heures environ et je me suis bien fait chier parce que les 3/4 du temps (et je suis généreux) j'avais l'impression d'être un pousse-bouton dans un QTE géant.

----------


## schouffy

Généreux et mytho. The Last of Us, tu joues au moins les 3/4 du temps. La première heure est forcément un peu plus narrative, mais faut pas abuser.

----------


## parpaingue

Oui, oui, mytho tout ça. Ça dépend de ce que tu considères comme un jeu "intéressant". Je sais très bien que je suis pas le public pour ce genre de trucs mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties non plus. En termes de liberté de progression/d'approches c'est franchement pas folichon, voire carrément risible en dehors des petites arènes. Tu veux sortir du chemin prévu parce que le bord est pas modélisé par un mur physique, BAM TU MEURS. Libre à toi d'aimer, moi je trouve ça super passif et je m'y emmerde.
D'autant que y a pas un gameplay affolant pour compenser, juste un truc mou générique.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je joue pour l'instant à Black Closet, découvert grâce à Etrigane. J'avais déja bien aimé leur jeu précédent (long live the queen) et pour l'instant j'apprécie beaucoup. Il y a une mécanique à base de jet de dés, mais c'est beaucoup plus permissif et poussé que Tharsis.  Chaque échec terni un peu la réputation de l'école et c'est un combat de long haleine pour ne pas se laisser dépasser par les "oppositions". C'est prenant.
Le but du jeu est de gérer le conseil des élèves et de prévenir les incidents dans un pensionnat pour jeunes filles qui risqueraient de ternir sa réputation. Que ce soit de la manière douce ou de techniques digne de la stasi. Trahison, mystère et société secrète sont au rendez vous, c'est du bon.

Edit:  Je viens de le terminer, ça devient un peu répétitif vers la fin (Voir trop facile quand on comprend bien toutes les mécaniques)  et le final est un peu décevant, mais ça reste une expérience plaisante.

----------


## Splitter1

En ce moment je joue surtout à *Underrail*, et je prends un pied terrible ! Le début est assez rude, j'ai jeté un run de 5h à la poubelle avoir mieux compris les stats, compétences et les "feats" (équivalent des perks de Fallout), mais là ca va, 20h de jeu et mon perso tient la route.

Ce que j'aime le plus c'est la place laissé à l'exploration. Les quetes sont généralement du type "va voir au sud-ouest le problème machin-truc", du coup on y va un peu à l'aveugle avec notre boussole, en chemin on croise de sales bestioles, des survivants plus ou moins amicaux, du loot ... Ajouté à ça la gestion poussé de l'infiltration poussé pour un RPG de ce type, le craft, les possibilités d'évolution, l'univers ... Pour l'instant c'est du tout bon !

Et à coté je joue toujours à *Invisible Inc.*. C'est comme Isaac, je relance toujours un run. Là j'essaie désespérément de finir un run en Expert plus (le plus haut mode de difficulté), et la vache c'est chaud chaud chaud. Mais j'y reviens à chaque fois, car je trouve le gameplay au poil, sublimé par une des meilleurs interfaces qu'il m'ait été donné de voir.

----------


## schouffy

> Oui, oui, mytho tout ça. Ça dépend de ce que tu considères comme un jeu "intéressant". Je sais très bien que je suis pas le public pour ce genre de trucs mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties non plus. En termes de liberté de progression/d'approches c'est franchement pas folichon, voire carrément risible en dehors des petites arènes. Tu veux sortir du chemin prévu parce que le bord est pas modélisé par un mur physique, BAM TU MEURS. Libre à toi d'aimer, moi je trouve ça super passif et je m'y emmerde.
> D'autant que y a pas un gameplay affolant pour compenser, juste un truc mou générique.


Ah mais je respecte le fait que tu n'aimes pas, et c'est vrai que c'est un jeu linéaire avec relativement peu de liberté d'action excepté dans la façon d'aborder les combats, mais dire que "les 3/4 du temps (et je suis généreux) j'avais l'impression d'être un pousse-bouton dans un QTE géant", c'est juste faux.

----------


## doshu

Ou pas. Mot clef : "impression".

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) c'est juste faux.


Tout comme ton utilisation du mot "juste".

----------


## schouffy

Ah bon ? C'est simplement et uniquement faux, c'est juste faux quoi. Non ?

----------


## Haelnak

Non. En anglais on l'utilise effectivement de cette façon mais en français il s'agit d'une erreur. 
Après on s'en branle un peu vu que quasiment tout le monde la fait et que l'on n'est pas sur grammarnazi.com  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'autant que y a pas un gameplay affolant pour compenser, juste un truc mou générique.


TLOU, "mou"
 :^_^: 


Sinon oui c'est du TPS AAA "classique" , je ne sais pas trop à quoi tu t'attendais ni pourquoi tu t'es mis sur le jeu vu qu'apparemment c'est pas du tout ta came...
Et j'aimerais bien savoir de quel bord invisible mortel tu parles. Soit le passage est clairement bloqué, soit y'a un trou ou assimilé, pas de murs invisibles à ma connaissance  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Non. En anglais on l'utilise effectivement de cette façon mais en français il s'agit d'une erreur. 
> Après on s'en branle un peu vu que quasiment tout le monde la fait et que l'on n'est pas sur grammarnazi.com


Bah après je l'ai pas utilisé comme les têtes à claques le font souvent "c'est JUSTE magnifique t'as vu".
Je l'ai utilisé comme "il s'appelle juste Leblanc, il a pas de prénom". Comme un con quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Et j'aimerais bien savoir de quel bord invisible mortel tu parles.


Non mais les mecs dés qu'il y a un passage obligatoire pour t’emmener dans une autre zone plus grande ils supportent pas, jeu couloir caca toussa.

----------


## FrousT

Là tout de suite maintenant je désinstalle *Darkest Dungeon*, c'était bien, j'ai perdu mes 4 persos lvl 4 sur un donjon que j’appellerais "dungeon du scam" les objectifs sont chacun à l’opposé les uns des autres, mon healer reçoit la malédiction selfish et refuse de heal (5-6 fois d'affilé quand même), quand il heal c'est des "0" je suis joie je perd 2 persos... Au final j'arrive dans une salle j'espère qu'elle est vide, elle ne l'est pas. J'essaye de fuir le combat, j'échoue lamentablement 4-5 fois, tout le monde est mort, j'ai perdu tout mon loot et l'argent dépensé pour cette mission. Je regarde mon écran avec le message defeat, le crâne de mes persos mort au combat et les rewards que j'aurais jamais puis je bloque quelques instants devant mon pc  ::O: 

"Clique droit désinstaller ce jeu"

"Au revoir Darkes Dungeon"

Dark soul à côté c'est le pays des bisounours  :Emo:   ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Et tu vas le reinstaller quand? Dans une heure ou demain ?  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

Certains ont désinstallé "langue française" dans les messages.  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

Non, y a trop de truc qui arrive dans l'ordre Xcom2, Dark soul 3, Mirror edge  ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

> TLOU, "mou"
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon oui c'est du TPS AAA "classique" , je ne sais pas trop à quoi tu t'attendais ni pourquoi tu t'es mis sur le jeu vu qu'apparemment c'est pas du tout ta came...
> Et j'aimerais bien savoir de quel bord invisible mortel tu parles. Soit le passage est clairement bloqué, soit y'a un trou ou assimilé, pas de murs invisibles à ma connaissance


Ouais, carrément mou du genou, ça se ressent direct sur les contrôles. Pour info, je l'ai essayé chez un pote histoire de le descendre en connaissance de cause (comme dit, je sais déjà que c'est pas ma came).
C'est marrant que tu me reproches ça alors qu'à côté tu me reproches de pas aimer The Witness sans y avoir joué  ::trollface:: 
Pour les bords invisibles, deux exemples vers le début: dans l'intro, tout le monde fuit tout droit, "oh une rue à gauche ou y a personne BAM POP DE ZOMBIE ONESHOT INSTAKILL".
Un peu plus tard en sortant des égouts avec Getrude et Yvette, quand les militaire te tirent dessus, si tu tentes de sortir du chemin balisé BOUM RAFALE DANS TA GUEULE. J'ai tenté plusieurs fois avec des timings différents voire tenter de varier le chemin bin nan faut suivre les rails.
Dans les phases "couloir" y a pas de challenge plateformesque, de vraies énigmes (aller chercher l'échelle cinq mètres plus loin n'est PAS valable). D'où le "pousse-boutons" en dehors des petites arènes. C'est pas "juste faux", c'est un fait, clair et net.

Ben sur un truc pareil moi je m'emmerde, point.

----------


## Supergounou

Je me suis enfin mis à *Darkest Dungeon*, jeu que j'attendais comme le messie depuis sa sortie en EA.

Et c'est vraiment de la boulette, j'ai passé l'aprem dessus j'ai pas vu le temps passer. Mon équipe est déjà morte 2x, mais rien à foutre je recommence à zéro j'ai l'impression de progresser à chaque minute. J'adore le fait que chaque action compte, du coup quoi que je fasse je scotch 5mn à me demander si c'est la bonne chose à faire ou pas, à comparer les stats, les traits des persos, etc... En plus, il y a une putain d'ambiance de folie, je suis grave en stress à chaque entrée dans un donjon, et la DA est fantastique.

J'ai souvent entendu les joueurs se plaindre de l'aléatoire qui n'en serait pas vraiment un et qui pénaliserait toujours le joueur, je n'ai rien remarqué dans ce sens. Les stats sont toutes visibles, et si un coup loupe 2x de suite c'est parce qu'on a statistiquement peu de chance qu'il touche. Juste à un moment, j'ai fait la découverte d'un gros combat caché que je n'ai pas réussi à fuir, alors que mes persos étaient clairement pas au niveau pour gagner, game-over direct alors que j'avais une partie qui commençait bien. J'ai relancé une partie en me jurant de ne pas faire la même connerie.

----------


## FrousT

> Et tu vas le reinstaller quand? Dans une heure ou demain ?


Ca y est, j'ai fait une rechute  ::cry::  C'est horrible pire qu'un junkie en manque de piqûre  :Emo: 




> J'ai souvent entendu les joueurs se plaindre de l'aléatoire qui n'en serait pas vraiment un et qui pénaliserait toujours le joueur, je n'ai rien remarqué dans ce sens.


Tu va voir ça va venir tout seul la rage sur l'aléatoire  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Héhé j'ai eu un cas de figure tout à l'heure en effet. Tout allait bien, et 1 tour plus tard j'avais 3 persos affligés.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Quand je vois tous les bons jeux dont vous parlez (XCOM2, Darkest Dungeon, Underrail, etc..), je me dis que je ferais ptete mieux d'annuler mes entretiens et de rester au chomage un peu plus longtemps  ::ninja::  Deja que mon backlog ne s'allege pas, je vais devoir arreter de venir sur ce forum si ca continue (deja que je m'interdis le topic des bons plans) !

----------


## Catel

Et pourtant ce début d'année est assez creux.  ::trollface:: 
(et en général je n'attends pas grand chose pour 2016)

----------


## Nono

*Max Payne 3*

J'ai fait les deux premières missions, en mode difficile.

Si on s'en tient simplement au ratio cutscene/sequences de jeu, on doit dépasser péniblement la moyenne.
En regardant le gameplay de plus près, c'est un TPS grossier mais pas désagréable. Sauf qu'avec le ralenti, les sauts qui permettent aussi de ralentir, les tirs réflexes qui sauvent de la mort, et les trousses de soins (antalgiques) disponibles un peu partout, il n'y a absolument aucune difficulté.

edit : on efface tout et on continue : la difficulté devient plus chatouillante en avançant dans le jeu. Et les cutscenes deviennent moins pénibles.

----------


## schouffy

Quand la difficulté viendra et que tu devras te retaper les cutscenes, tu seras pas content  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> il n'y a absolument aucune difficulté.


 :^_^: 

Les premiers niveaux sont plutôt simples mais ça se complique bien vite.

----------


## Momock

J'ai pas mal râlé sur le système de "repêche de la dernière chance" de la vie du joueur lors de ma première partie, quand-même. C'est vraiment bête qu'on ne puisse pas enlever cette cochonnerie indépendamment du niveau de difficulté.

----------


## Nono

> J'ai pas mal râlé sur le système de "repêche de la dernière chance" de la vie du joueur lors de ma première partie, quand-même.


Surtout que si on ne va pas s'en servir, il faut quand même attendre la fin du ralenti de repêchage. C'est d'un relou.

----------


## doshu

6 mois après avoir terminé le premier opus (BG) et son extension (ToSC), me revoici dans *Baldur's Gate Trilogy*! C'est de la bombe comme on en fait plus, je m'éclate et découvre le jeu comme si je ne l'avais jamais fais ; faut dire que ça remonte à sa sortie, et c'était sans aucun mods. Là, avec ceux ajoutant les quêtes non terminées, davantage d'interactions entre NPC et des combats plus velû, l'expérience est foncièrement différente. Miam.


Hage et cie, héros de Trademeet, ont leur statue sur la place !

----------


## Nono

> Les premiers niveaux sont plutôt simples mais ça se complique bien vite.


Oui c'est tout bon. Le début m'a fait peur mais ça devient vite tendu. Et du coup les cutscenes nous font respirer un peu plutôt que bailler aux corneilles.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je progresse lentement. En fait, le truc qui m'avait fait bouffer mon pad, la dernière fois, venait du fait que je n'avais pas pris le bon embranchement... ::siffle::  De fait, je me faisais cogner par des monstres un peu trop fort. Bref, dans la voie "normale", le jeu est gérable et on peut progresser raisonnablement même quand on n'est pas très doué nonobstant la maniabilité à chier (dans les endroits confinés et ce connard de lock qui s'est locké comme un con sur un adversaire de l'autre côté d'une passerelle alors que je visais le mec en face...résultat, mon gars a sauté et est mort comme un con...)
Il n'empêche que je trouve les mécanismes de jeu un peu inique:La réapparition des monstres est chiante vu l'idiotie des positions de feu (point de sauvegarde). Par exemple, là ou je suis, le feu est quasiment en plein milieu d'ennemi donc dès que j'apparais il faut que je me tape 5-6 combats d'affilés et, pour vaguement avancer, il me faut me taper 15 combats, combats qui fait que mon perso est trop affaibli pour bien avancer derrière (mais en même temps, je prends de l'expérience...blabla...). Ca et le fait que j'ai l'impression que le jeu n'a pas pris en compte l'existence des mages mais j'ai peut-être loupé un truc. Pour l'instant, je le développe comme un mage guerrier (surtout guerrier) en fait. 

Une sorte d'accouplement de rogue et d'un JDR japonais des années 80 avec des mécanismes de jeu complètement buggés, cintrés. 

Pour dire, je trouve plus amusant le tomb raider de 2013 que Dark souls, pour l'instant.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

> Hage et cie, héros de Trademeet, ont leur statue sur la place !


Toi, tu viens de cogner des druides  ::P: 

BG2 reste magique, mais maintenant que j'ai joue à Pillars et toutes ses ameliorations, j'aurais plus de mal à m'y remettre

----------


## Seymos

Toujours *Sunless Sea*.

J'ai enfin compris comment garder la carte à l'identique d'un Zeecaptain au suivantt (après 5 morts...). Du coup, je peux me consacrer aux quêtes et accumuler (un tout petit peu) du pognon.

J'ai réussi à acheter une baraque, j'ai un fils que j'éduque petit à petit, et je vais bientôt pouvoir faire péter la corvette. 

Bon, le jeu est bien foutu, quand on connaît la carte on fait moins de découverte et donc forcément on progresse moins vite.

Mais du coup on peut avancer plus facilement dans les quêtes et découvrir les diverses histoires des îles et des personnages.

----------


## ercete

*oups mauvais topic*, allez un petit bilan pour m'excuser :

Du coup je démarre l'acte 3 de *Witcher 3* ( C'est vraiment pas des "Actes" au sens théâtral cela dit...)
Je gagne mes galons à* rocket league*,
Je teste *Helldivers*
et un peu de *speedrunners* de temps en temps pour se détendre

ah ! et *Minecraft* et *CookServeDelicious* avec ma fille parce qu'elle aime bien.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*J'ai buté le démon taureau (2ème boss) et fini méchoui avec le dragon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> *CookServeDelicious* avec ma fille parce qu'elle aime bien.


J'ai teste a deux avec ma copine, et la coop est plutot sympa effectivement: un qui gere le service, l'autre les repas  ::):

----------


## doshu

> Toi, tu viens de cogner des druides 
> 
> BG2 reste magique, mais maintenant que j'ai joue à Pillars et toutes ses ameliorations, j'aurais plus de mal à m'y remettre


C'est justement pour cela que je m'y suis remis : y regoûter avant PoE. Et aussi pour attendre une version définitive de PoE avec l'extension entière.

----------


## Momock

> résultat, j'ai sauté et je suis mort comme un con...


Ça arrive, ça arrive. Locker n'est pas toujours la meilleure solution, c'est bien d'apprendre quand il faut sen servir et quand il ne faut pas. Et c'est dommage d'être mort au dragon, juste après tu débloquais un raccourci salvateur vers le feu dans la tour.

----------


## Zerger

Ah oui le lock! Encore un truc bien mieux foutu dans le 2 (qui cible le mec le plus proche, pas celui résultant d'un jet de dés)  ::siffle::

----------


## Canard WC

> *Dark souls:*J'ai buté le démon taureau (2ème boss) et fini méchoui avec le dragon.


Le coup classique !
 ::'(:

----------


## Jughurta

Mine de rien le dragon dans "*Dark Souls*" c'est un des adversaires les plus durs du jeu.

----------


## Canard WC

> Mine de rien le dragon dans "*Dark Souls*" c'est un des adversaires les plus durs du jeu.


Je ne sais pas car je n'ai jamais été bien au dela de ce passage. Mais surtout ce qui est rageant c'est d'avoir cravaché comme un goret pour tuer le Taurus et ensuite de se faire griller en 2 secondes sans voir venir le truc.
Retour à la case départ !
 ::'(:

----------


## Zerger

C'est surtout que la premiere fois, tu es obligé de te prendre son souffle de feu quoi qu'il arrive

----------


## schouffy

Si tu cours vite tu peux l'éviter.

----------


## hisvin

De toute façon, crever avec le dragon n'est pas trop grave vu que le boss d'avant est mort. Il suffit juste de zigouiller les zigotos de base pour retourner sur le pont puis d'aller dans le sous-sol pour faire tomber l'échelle. Après, c'est presque une sinécure. Il faut juste ne pas être empoisonné par les rats et ne pas affronter frontalement le sanglier "blindé"...et, euh, ne pas faire une connerie de débutant quant on a 5000 âmes en crevant comme un con...2 fois.  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui c'est tout bon. Le début m'a fait peur mais ça devient vite tendu. Et du coup les cutscenes nous font respirer un peu plutôt que bailler aux corneilles.


En ces temps de réforme orthographique, il est bon de rappeler que bayer aux corneilles s'écrit comme je viens de le faire, avec un "y". Car bien que de même origine, bâiller et bayer n'ont pas le même sens. Mais félicitations pour l'emploi de cette expression de bon aloi.

Et si mes souvenirs ne me trompent pas les cutscenes sont zappables une fois qu'on les a visionnées.

----------


## DeadFish

*Dark Souls*

Je m'en étais fait toute une montagne, « tu verras, c'est à s'arracher les cheveux », qu'on me disait, et je me retrouve devant un truc pas bien difficile à première vue. Il y a un feu toutes les dix minutes, des objets de soin, le bonhomme est quand même maniable ; bref, les canards, c'est rien que des fiottes. À titre de comparaison, Viewtiful Joe, auquel je jouais il y quelques mois, est bien plus violent. Puis en fait, je prends un peu de recul et je me dis que si je crève régulièrement, c'est qu'il ne doit pas être si simple que ça. Et le tour de force du jeu, pour l'instant, ce n'est pas tant d'être facile (ce qu'il n'est manifestement pas) mais plutôt d'avoir rendu la difficulté digeste par tout un tas de petites combines. Les feux, par exemple, ils auraient très bien pu en mettre un toutes les deux heures, ç'aurait été abrutissant mais il y aurait bien eu deux ou trois fous furieux pour arriver au bout. Au lieu de ça, ils ont réparti la frustration sur deux leviers : le retour au dernier feu et la perte des âmes. On tombe de moins haut (10, 15 minutes en arrière, moins si on trace), mais on a quand même le sentiment de perte (plus ou moins selon avec combien on se ballade) et surtout, derrière, la carotte, l'espoir de récupérer le magot, qui fait qu'on retourne au charbon avec le sourire. C'est hyper malin. On voit les mecs qui se sont vraiment décollé la pulpe avant de pondre leur jeu. 

La bagarre fait un peu combats d'handicapés mais le jeu sur le placement est intéressant, modulo le ciblage capricieux. Sauf les boss. Les boss, c'est de la merde. Le premier était déjà merdique mais bon, deux pichenettes et c'est marre, mais le second est un cran au-dessus. Je ne pige pas comment on peut être aussi carré par ailleurs et tout foutre en l'air pour un boss. Ça manque de retour, les collisions sont foireuses, la caméra pète les plombs, il n'y a aucune marge de manœuvre, je n'ai même pas le temps d'essayer de trouver une combine (quand j'en trouve une et qu'elle ne fonctionne pas, je ne sais pas si je l'exécute mal ou si le machin est buggué) que je suis déjà mort. Je me sens juste impuissant. 

Autant le jeu peut être sévère mais juste, autant là j'ai l'impression que c'est du sadisme bête et méchant. Je savais que ça me gonflerait et, effectivement, ça me gonfle.

----------


## Supergounou

Le démon taureau, c'est quitte ou double. Pas mal de canards l'ont trouvé super facile, pas moi, pas du tout. Surement le boss qui m'a posé le plus de difficulté. Le feu est loin, y a ces saloperies d'archers en haut de la tour qu'il faut aller taper à chaque fois, et le monstre tape très fort dans un endroit très étroit. Si tu veux un conseil/indice: 

Spoiler Alert! 


rappel toi de ce qui a fait ta force sur le premier boss. Un objet trouvé un peu plus tôt peut éventuellement t'aider

.

----------


## Zerger

Globalement d'accord sur ce qui est dit, les boss sont imposants mais leur combat sont trop brouillons, surtout avec la caméra qui part vite en couille

Attend d'arriver au Capra Demon pour vider ton stock d'insulte  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Just Cause 3* et ça reste toujours aussi plaisant après 55h de jeu. Je dois en être aux deux tiers de la dernière île (en termes de lieux libérés, j'ai à peine commencé les missions sur cette dernière île, idem pour les défis). C'est agréable et rapide de se déplacer en wingsuit, mais s'astreindre à prendre un buggy ou une voiture procure aussi beaucoup de plaisir, le jeu est très tolérant sur plein de choses dont le grip des véhicules à flanc de montagne ou la hauteur de saut sans s'exploser à la réception, et le décor est idyllique. 

Les grosses ficelles du jeu sont par contre bien apparentes, on peut piquer facilement un tank pour raser une base sans effort. Les lance-missiles anti-aériens peuvent être abattus depuis un hélico avant que leur détection ne s'active (ces batteries ont une portée trop courte de détection et un trop long temps d'armement pour être une véritable menace). Pour "suicider" un informateur, il suffit de descendre en marche de la limousine, et au moindre choc elle explose... etc...

Et les limites de l'IA ou les bugs sont criants : j'ai eu un commandant de base qui a coulé avec son destroyer dans son propre port, sans intervention extérieure (avant de réapparaître vivant sous l'eau et à tuer alors que la base était "libérée"). Un autre dans un hélico avec bouclier au bavarium qui s'est tout bêtement planté dans des piles de pont en me coursant... boum, mort. On sent bien que dans la gestion des collisions et le pathfinding, y a du gros manque de finition.

Enfin le jeu se veut très facile, à tel point que même en montant le niveau d'alerte au maxi, on sème la milice en un coup d'aile. Pour avoir le Succès "Pardonnez-moi mon Père" qui implique de se réfugier dans un monastère avec l'alerte au max, j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs afin de ne pas semer trop vite la milice... j'ai fini par déclencher l'apocalypse à 300m à peine d'un monastère pour y arriver.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là j'ai lancé sur un coup de tête *Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut*, et boum, je suis totalement sous le charme. Vraiment un très chouette jeu "à la Metroid", avec une héroine marrante et qui se manie très bien. 

Visuellement, le jeu est très _gros pixels_ mais ça fonctionne bien et c'est très coloré comme j'aime. Vivement la suite (je dois être à genre 4h de jeu).

----------


## Catel

Ca se boucle en 7 heures.

----------


## Nono

> En ces temps de réforme orthographique, il est bon de rappeler que bayer aux corneilles s'écrit comme je viens de le faire, avec un "y". Car bien que de même origine, bâiller et bayer n'ont pas le même sens. Mais félicitations pour l'emploi de cette expression de bon aloi.


Et merci pour cette parenthèse culturelle.

Finalement, les cutscenes, je les laisse. Alcoolique, dépressif, paumé, bougon puissance 10, Max Payne c'est tout moi !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Elles sont quand même un peu lourdes, surtout les "je m'apitoie sur mon sort, je picole et je prends des cachets", le tout avec un effet de caméra vomitif (pratique pour ne pas faire d'overdose). C'est bon on a bien compris que ta vie c'est de la merde Max, tu peux changer de disque ? Heureusement, ça change après les deux premières missions.

----------


## Momock

> Là j'ai lancé sur un coup de tête *Shantae: Risky's Revenge - Director's Cut*, et boum, je suis totalement sous le charme. Vraiment un très chouette jeu "à la Metroid", avec une héroine marrante et qui se manie très bien. 
> 
> Visuellement, le jeu est très _gros pixels_ mais ça fonctionne bien et c'est très coloré comme j'aime. Vivement la suite (je dois être à genre 4h de jeu).


Tu verras que sa suite, The Pirate's Curse, est un bon cran (voire deux) au dessus. Perso j'attends avec impatience la sortie d'1/2 Genie Hero.

----------


## hisvin

> Le démon taureau, c'est quitte ou double. Pas mal de canards l'ont trouvé super facile, pas moi, pas du tout. Surement le boss qui m'a posé le plus de difficulté. Le feu est loin, y a ces saloperies d'archers en haut de la tour qu'il faut aller taper à chaque fois, et le monstre tape très fort dans un endroit très étroit. Si tu veux un conseil/indice: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> rappel toi de ce qui a fait ta force sur le premier boss. Un objet trouvé un peu plus tôt peut éventuellement t'aider
> 
> .


Je l'ai eu du 2ème coup alors que j'ai 2 mains gauches...Il suffit d'y aller en mongolito à coup de roulades...en plus, l'un des boucliers encaisse pas mal.  ::ninja:: 
P.S:Une fois buté, os de retour pour aller au feu. Xp!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Dark Souls*
> 
> Je m'en étais fait toute une montagne, « tu verras, c'est à s'arracher les cheveux », qu'on me disait, et je me retrouve devant un truc pas bien difficile à première vue. Il y a un feu toutes les dix minutes, des objets de soin, le bonhomme est quand même maniable ; bref, les canards, c'est rien que des fiottes. À titre de comparaison, Viewtiful Joe, auquel je jouais il y quelques mois, est bien plus violent. Puis en fait, je prends un peu de recul et je me dis que si je crève régulièrement, c'est qu'il ne doit pas être si simple que ça. Et le tour de force du jeu, pour l'instant, ce n'est pas tant d'être facile (ce qu'il n'est manifestement pas) mais plutôt d'avoir rendu la difficulté digeste par tout un tas de petites combines. Les feux, par exemple, ils auraient très bien pu en mettre un toutes les deux heures, ç'aurait été abrutissant mais il y aurait bien eu deux ou trois fous furieux pour arriver au bout. Au lieu de ça, ils ont réparti la frustration sur deux leviers : le retour au dernier feu et la perte des âmes. On tombe de moins haut (10, 15 minutes en arrière, moins si on trace), mais on a quand même le sentiment de perte (plus ou moins selon avec combien on se ballade) et surtout, derrière, la carotte, l'espoir de récupérer le magot, qui fait qu'on retourne au charbon avec le sourire. C'est hyper malin. On voit les mecs qui se sont vraiment décollé la pulpe avant de pondre leur jeu. 
> 
> La bagarre fait un peu combats d'handicapés mais le jeu sur le placement est intéressant, modulo le ciblage capricieux. Sauf les boss. Les boss, c'est de la merde. Le premier était déjà merdique mais bon, deux pichenettes et c'est marre, mais le second est un cran au-dessus. Je ne pige pas comment on peut être aussi carré par ailleurs et tout foutre en l'air pour un boss. Ça manque de retour, les collisions sont foireuses, la caméra pète les plombs, il n'y a aucune marge de manœuvre, je n'ai même pas le temps d'essayer de trouver une combine (quand j'en trouve une et qu'elle ne fonctionne pas, je ne sais pas si je l'exécute mal ou si le machin est buggué) que je suis déjà mort. Je me sens juste impuissant. 
> 
> Autant le jeu peut être sévère mais juste, autant là j'ai l'impression que c'est du sadisme bête et méchant. Je savais que ça me gonflerait et, effectivement, ça me gonfle.


T'es une quiche, s'tout  :Cigare: 

J'ai le droit d'être méprisant  je ne suis pas skillé et je m'en sors bien dans les Souls  :Cigare: 

Donc t'es une quiche. Sans lardons, qui plus est. Une quiche toute pourrie avec seulement la pâte et quelques brins de fromage moisi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je l'ai eu du 2ème coup alors que j'ai 2 mains gauches...Il suffit d'y aller en mongolito à coup de roulades...en plus, l'un des boucliers encaisse pas mal. 
> P.S:Une fois buté, os de retour pour aller au feu. Xp!!!


C'est bien ce que je dis, c'est quitte ou double  ::P: 

Perso les roulades ne passaient jamais, je me prenais quand même les coups du monstres. Par contre, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Cappra

 je l'ai eu du premier coup par exemple, 

Spoiler Alert! 


O&S

 j'ai pas du tout galéré non plus. C'est d'ailleurs rigolo sur le topic du jeu, quand on parle des boss qui nous ont posé problème, personne n'est d'accord.

----------


## Timesquirrel

C'est peut être une question de build ? La magie et la pyrotechnies peuvent changer la donne non ?   Perso, les boss ne m'ont pas posé de problèmes insurmontables  ( Bien sur, j'ai eu mon lot de morts le temps que j'apprenne leur pattern par coeur)
J'en ai plus chié lors de certains passages horripilants (oui sen's fortress, c'est toi que je regarde ^^)

----------


## ercete

> J'ai teste a deux avec ma copine, et la coop est plutot sympa effectivement: un qui gere le service, l'autre les repas



Elle a trois ans donc je joue seul pour le moment, elle me dis juste les plats qu'il apparaissent au milieu (alors que j'ai déjà fait la moitié du pattern  :;): ) mais bon c'est mignon...
Sinon j'ai réussi à convaincre madame de faire une partie mais elle a rien compris, faudra refaire une tentative à l'occase mais c'est pas vraiment reposant, pas le genre de truc que tu lances le soir après une journée de taf.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est peut être une question de build ? La magie et la pyrotechnies peuvent changer la donne non ?


Y a surement de ça, oui. J'étais parti sur un build DEX, et la première arme convenable que j'ai trouvé c'était bien plus tard. Ça, et le fait que j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à assimiler certaines mécaniques de gameplay, les humanités, le fast-roll, les frames d'invincibilité de la roulade, les stats utiles, etc... Quand je suis arrivé pour la première fois devant le démon taureau, j'étais complètement gratuit.

----------


## DeadFish

> T'es une quiche, s'tout 
> 
> J'ai le droit d'être méprisant  je ne suis pas skillé et je m'en sors bien dans les Souls 
> 
> Donc t'es une quiche. Sans lardons, qui plus est. Une quiche toute pourrie avec seulement la pâte et quelques brins de fromage moisi.


Fieffée langue de catin ! J'ai réussi, au fait. Il suffisait de trouver le truc. Hier, j'avais pas vu 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'échelle

, parce que... euh... il faisait noir, déjà, ensuite il pleuvait... voilà... et j'avais faim. Et l'écran est très mal calibré. Donc c'est la faute du matériel. Tout s'explique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a surement de ça, oui. J'étais parti sur un build DEX, et la première arme convenable que j'ai trouvé c'était bien plus tard. Ça, et le fait que j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à assimiler certaines mécaniques de gameplay, les humanités, le fast-roll, les frames d'invincibilité de la roulade, les stats utiles, etc... Quand je suis arrivé pour la première fois devant le démon taureau, j'étais complètement gratuit.


Je joue un clodo à poil et il est mort en quatre patates, le beafsteack.

----------


## FrousT

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> O&S
> 
>  j'ai pas du tout galéré non plus.


Moi j'ai craché des litres de sang sur O&S, le boss le plus swag et le plus injuste à la fois... Mais pourtant il est pas vraiment dur, juste l'aléatoire qui fait mal les choses parfois, la gestion de l'aggro, et la nullité du joueur bien sur...

----------


## Nicetios

*Deadpool*

Acheté en solde en des temps immémoriaux sur Steam, le film a été l'occasion de prolonger la blague.
C'est mauvais en terme de maniabilité ou de mécanismes de jeux, mais en terme de poilade, ça vaut le détour.
En gros, c'est très fidèle à l'esprit Deadpool, c'est du WTF intégral tout le jeu.

Bref. Si vous êtes fan du comic, que le film vous a bien fait rire, ressortez le des méandres de votre bibliothèque steam.
*WARNING* ne pas acheter à 30 €, ça ne les vaut pas. 10 balles, ça roule.

----------


## Zerger

> Elle a trois ans donc je joue seul pour le moment, elle me dis juste les plats qu'il apparaissent au milieu (alors que j'ai déjà fait la moitié du pattern ) mais bon c'est mignon...
> Sinon j'ai réussi à convaincre madame de faire une partie mais elle a rien compris, faudra refaire une tentative à l'occase mais c'est pas vraiment reposant, pas le genre de truc que tu lances le soir après une journée de taf.


A la base, j'avais acheté ce jeu pour ma copine qui passait son temps sur un petit jeu du meme genre sur facebook.
Sa première réaction: "Ouais, bof, faut faire 20 journées pour gagner une étoile... ca a l'air trop répétitif "

Depuis, elle a un resto 5 étoiles et a relevé tous les défis de Top Chef sauf un... et quand elle joue, on dirait un pianiste en pleine représentation.

Ne pas sous-estimer la force de Cook, Serve, Delicious  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

_Assassin's Creed Rogue_
Un bon palliatif à Black Flag. j'ai bien aimé la gestion des assassins qui tentent de nous buter en mode free roam, avec un joli clin d'oeil au mode multijoueur des épisodes précédents, ca rajoute du stress, même si le jeu est beaucoup BEAUCOUP trop facile, entre la sarbacane qui endort sans faire de bruit avec une portée de malade, le lance grenade qui endort les gardes,...

Mais bon, on n'a jamais joué à un AC pour sa difficulté.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Trouvé une hallebarde. S't arme de goret qui te trucide quasi tous les bestioles en 1 coup avec une allonge de cochonou.  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nicetios

:tired:  

not sure if it means something or not.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le jeu est sur ce qui en fait à l'objectif de chaque niveau.


Vous avez 4h.

----------


## Nicetios

> Vous avez 4h.


Mais sont-ce les meilleurs ? Répondez maintenant §§§

----------


## Haraban

J'ai repris *STALKER* avec le mod _Call of Chernobyl_. Un stand-alone stabilisé, comprenant toutes les zones de la trilogie.
Ici vous trouverez la description d'un des auteur du mod qui en parle bien mieux que moi : *Call of Chernobyl décrit par Borovos*

Donc.
Au début je me baladais tranquillement, sans trop me soucier de ce qui se passait. Le cordon était vide, j'ai navigué furtivement entre les patrouilles de bandits de la décharge (je ne faisais pas le poids avec mon pistolet et ma dizaine de balles à tout casser).
Arrivé au bar j'ai fais un break de quelques heures pour faire le point sur mon PDA et voir où j'allais aller, puis je me suis diriger vers la Military Warehouse où le marchand de la liberté m'a fait une fleur en rachetant tout mon matos, même l'usagé. je ne m'y attendais pas.
Mais les roubles ne font pas le bonheur quand on ne peut pas les dépenser, et personne ne voulait me vendre de munitions. J'avais de belles pétoires mais à peine une poignée de balle pour aller avec. Ceci dit ce n'était pas grave dans l'immédiat, vu que je ne croisais aucun hostile pour le moment, pas même un petit snork en maraude.

C'est en arrivant à Dead City que j'ai compris ma douleur. 
Habitué des zones désertique j'y suis allé la fleur au fusil et en sortant de la canalisation en béton qui permet d'y arrivé, je me suis retrouvé nez à nez avec une dizaine de militaire. On est resté interdit pendant une seconde, deux peut-être, puis l'un d'entre eux à crié "STALKER" et ils se sont réveillé. J'ai arrosé à l'aveugle pour les dispersé et je me suis enfuis dans une baraque en ruines, où je me suis retrouvé piégé comme un rat, et toujours ces foutus munitions qui manquaient.
La bagarre à duré une bonne vingtaine de minutes ou je rasais les murs en tremblant. Des mutants sont rapidement arrivés, surement attiré par les coups de feu, et se sont mis à dévorer tout ce qui bougeait. Dans le chaos qui a suivi j'ai pu descendre quatre militaires, j'ai réussi à en fouiller deux et puis je me suis enfuis, poursuivi par des sangsues, avec les balles des tireurs de balcons qui sifflaient à mes oreilles.

Je me suis replié au Military Warehouse où je me suis refais une santé avant de me replier encore plus vers le cordon, histoire d'acheter des balles à Sidorovitch avant d'y retourner.
Pour le moment je suis toujours en vie...

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bon ben voilà...

Tel que vous me lisez là, je viens de passer pas loin de 6 heures non stop devant *Minecraft*. 

Je n'y avais pas touché depuis des années et puis, il y a 2/3 jours, j'ai essayé de m'y remettre, comme ça, simple curiosité.
Au début j'ai pas mal galéré. Rien que pour récupérer mes identifiants, tout un bordel. Le jeu a changé du tout au tout. Trois début de parties plus tard, je suis sur le point d'abandonner. Je galère comme un chien en mode survie. J'ai plus mes repères.

Alors, je regarde à gauche à droite ce qui se fait. Je lis pas mal. J'ai bien du mal à trouver des infos à jour et des mods dans leurs dernières versions. Pour le compte, je foire quand même une install et reprends tout depuis le début. J'ai même chopé deux ressources packs très jolis.

Je m'y remets donc. Ca marche mieux. Tiens, j'ai même envie de me lancer dans une construction perso, toujours en survie. Je commence tranquille et puis j'y pense de plus en plus, même quand je ne joue pas. Tiens, il faudrait faire ci ou ça. Plutôt comme si ou de cette manière là. Je regarde des screens et met de côté ceux qui me plaisent.

Et ce matin, au lever, le drame. Me rendant bien compte que la partie "LEGO" du jeu m'intéresse bien plus, je relance ma partie en mode création. Et boum ! Six heures plus tard, je lève la tête. Je suis fier comme un gamin alors que j'en suis à peine au 1/8 de mon projet. Je me suis imposé pleins de contraintes débiles juste pour moi, j'ai cherché toute la matinée des solutions à des problèmes que je me suis moi-même posé. J'ai fait, défait et refait sans lassitude, content de mes nouvelles idées ou trouvailles. J'ai passé deux heures trente sur un simple escalier...

Putain c'était bon !!  :Bave:  J'avais pas pris mon pied comme ça depuis Dark Souls et depuis bien bien longtemps avant. J'ai envie de poster ma construction à moitié commencée sur tous les forums de l'internet, je pensais que j'étais un petit peu mort à l'intérieur et que je retrouverais plus cette excitation, cet appétit, cette impatience simple face à un jeu, cette capacité à voir le temps disparaître, ce feeling d'avant quoi. Et bien oui, c'est arrivé. Bordel de merde !

Merci *Minecraft*.

----------


## Mezcalien

Tiens, faudra que j'y retouche moi aussi pour voir...mais j'avais tendance à refaire exactement le même style de construction et de sous-terrain, tout le temps, à l'époque.

Sinon, agréable surprise et bonne session en ce moment sur *There Was a Caveman*, petit jeu de plateforme à gros pixels. Ça fait mal aux yeux dans un environnement un peu figé mais le perso est très réactif avec de la variété dans les sauts et les attaques. Bonne courbe de progression, du die and retry pas encore trop frustrant au début. Ça le fait.

----------


## leeoneil

Au milieu de quelques partie de Binding of Isaac, je joue à *Brütal Legend* en ce moment.
C'est génial côté ambiance !
Le jeu est encore joli et ça passe bien, le gameplay pas super bien fait (mais après des BTA comme batman c'est difficile de revenir sur des "vieux" titres).

C'est surtout l'histoire débile, les musiques et l'ambiance qui en font une expérience bien cool.
Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir essayé avant ! (ptin y'a Lemmy qui avait fait les doublages de son personnage  ::'(:  RIP )

----------


## Catel

Le BTA, ça va, c'est juste médiocre. C'est les missions tower defense qui sont ultra chiantes.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah j'ai joué deux heures, pas encore vu ce type de mission.... Me suis beaucoup baladé en fait pour le moment....

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oep c'était sympa en BTA, quand ça a viré tower defense, j'ai joué un peu et puis lâché l'affaire, ils ont compliqué le délire, pour rien, ce serait resté un BTA déjanté, je l'aurais joué jusqu'au bout.

----------


## pipoop

> Oep c'était sympa en BTA, quand ça a viré tower defense, j'ai joué un peu et puis lâché l'affaire, ils ont compliqué le délire, pour rien, ce serait resté un BTA déjanté, je l'aurais joué jusqu'au bout.


Tellement...je l'ai fini et franchement le dernier tower defense est vraiment de trop et apres tu te dis: il etait temps putain!!

----------


## Basique

D'un coté ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il proposait quelque chose d'original. De l'autre c'est vrai que c’était quand même bien miteux.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Y'a quelques temps, je parlais ici de Mass Effect 3 dans lequel j'avance sans passion. Voyant KOTOR gratos sur Android (store Amazon) et n'y ayant jamais joué, je l'ai lancé par curiosité. Résultat, je ne joue plus qu'à ça depuis. Je trouve que l'équilibre entre jeu de rôle D&D et approche plus moderne est parfait encore aujourd'hui. Y'a de l'exploration, des sous-quêtes intéressantes, une vraie influence des dialogues et tout simplement un super gameplay. Même l'histoire est très sympa à suivre alors que je suis pas spécialement un gros fan de Star Wars... mais ce petit frisson quand j'ai obtenu mon sabre laser. 

Le gameplay est évidemment pas parfait sur mobile mais reste très correct étant donné la complexité du système. Au bout de quelques minutes de jeu, j'oublie la taille de l'écran, le pavé tactile, le graphisme... et les heures défilent.

----------


## Nicetios

KOTOR quoi.  ::love::

----------


## Momock

KOTOR a beau être une version casualisée d'AD&D, au moins ça reste un gameplay solide, fonctionnel et pas dégueu.

----------


## Nono

> Oep c'était sympa en BTA, quand ça a viré tower defense, j'ai joué un peu et puis lâché l'affaire, ils ont compliqué le délire, pour rien, ce serait resté un BTA déjanté, je l'aurais joué jusqu'au bout.





> Tellement...je l'ai fini et franchement le dernier tower defense est vraiment de trop et apres tu te dis: il etait temps putain!!





> D'un coté ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il proposait quelque chose d'original. De l'autre c'est vrai que c’était quand même bien miteux.


J'ai trouvé ça sympa moi, les stages battles. Surtout à partir du moment où j'ai arrêté de défendre. En gros, il faut se dépêcher en tout début de jeu de dresser un maximum de tours de fans. Ensuite il faut balancer continuellement des tas de plus en plus gros de bestioles sur l'ennemi. Du coup il a du mal à suivre et c'est la victoire instantanée.

----------


## pipoop

> J'ai trouvé ça sympa moi, les stages battles. Surtout à partir du moment où j'ai arrêté de défendre. En gros, il faut se dépêcher en tout début de jeu de dresser un maximum de tours de fans. Ensuite il faut balancer continuellement des tas de plus en plus gros de bestioles sur l'ennemi. Du coup il a du mal à suivre et c'est la victoire instantanée.


C'est exactement ca pour le boss de fin

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> KOTOR a beau être une version casualisée d'AD&D, au moins ça reste un gameplay solide, fonctionnel et pas dégueu.


Ouais y'a un vrai bon équilibre, suffisamment riche pour les barbus et accessibles pour ceux qui veulent pas se prendre la tête. L'air de rien c'est pas facile de taper aussi large et que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Sylvine

Ou pas, j'ai rarement été rebuté aussi vite par un jeu que celui-là.
J'ai même pas passé la première porte je crois.

Je sais pas s'ils ont revu les contrôles et l'interface sur la version mobile mais sur PC c'était pas possible pour moi, j'ai eu envie de vomir des yeux et des mains.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

C'est quoi le rapport avec l'équilibrage du jeu ?

----------


## DeadFish

*Dark Souls*, toujours.

C'est celui qui mérite le plus le titre de jeu d'exploration, bien loin de toutes ces cochonneries de simulateurs de marche. Il faut voir avec quelle intelligence le monde est conçu. À chaque porte, bâtiment, corniche, passage, tout, on a l'impression que c'était là, pas forcément pour nous, hein, mais juste là, et qu'on l'a découvert. Sans compter les chemins de traverse et les trésors qui suggèrent encore d'autres passages. J'en viens très souvent à me demander si je vais « là où il faut », tant le jeu s'amuse à brouiller les pistes en permanence. Là où un Metroidvania ou un Zelda récent aurait bêtement foutu un panneau « reviens me voir quand t'auras le slip magique », Dark Souls te laisse vagabonder à loisir sans jamais donner d'objectif ou d'indication de niveau : si t'as le cran d'y aller, t'y vas. Je ne pourrai plus jouer à d'autres « action - aventure » après ça.

----------


## FrousT

> Je ne pourrai plus jouer à d'autres « action - aventure » après ça.


Heureusement que Dark souls 3 arrive bientôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Ou pas, j'ai rarement été rebuté aussi vite par un jeu que celui-là.
> J'ai même pas passé la première porte je crois.
> 
> Je sais pas s'ils ont revu les contrôles et l'interface sur la version mobile mais sur PC c'était pas possible pour moi, j'ai eu envie de vomir des yeux et des mains.


Ouais, ça m'a fait pareil la première fois (bon, pas à la première porte, mais j'avais même pas passé le tuto). Un p'tit tour dans les options permet de choisir entre plusieurs schémas de contrôle totalement différents, dont un qui est jouable. Enfin peu importe de toute manière, c'est du d20, t'aurais pas aimé de toute façon. Dans un sens tant mieux si les contrôles t'ont rebutté d'entrée, le jeu aura perdu moins de temps avec toi comme-ça.  ::trollface:: 




> Là où un Metroidvania ou un Zelda récent aurait bêtement foutu un panneau « reviens me voir quand t'auras le slip magique », Dark Souls te laisse vagabonder à loisir sans jamais donner d'objectif ou d'indication de niveau : si t'as le cran d'y aller, t'y vas. Je ne pourrai plus jouer à d'autres « action - aventure » après ça.


Certes, mais ce sont ces "slips magiques" qui donnent le côté "aventure" à ces jeux. Ce dernier est totalement absent de Dark Souls. En tout cas si t'as aimé ça (l'exploration metroidvaniesque totalement libre), je ne peux que te conseiller de jeter un oeil à Knytt Underground, si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## Basique

> *Dark Souls*, toujours.
> 
> C'est celui qui mérite le plus le titre de jeu d'exploration, bien loin de toutes ces cochonneries de simulateurs de marche. Il faut voir avec quelle intelligence le monde est conçu. À chaque porte, bâtiment, corniche, passage, tout, on a l'impression que c'était là, pas forcément pour nous, hein, mais juste là, et qu'on l'a découvert. Sans compter les chemins de traverse et les trésors qui suggèrent encore d'autres passages. J'en viens très souvent à me demander si je vais « là où il faut », tant le jeu s'amuse à brouiller les pistes en permanence. Là où un Metroidvania ou un Zelda récent aurait bêtement foutu un panneau « reviens me voir quand t'auras le slip magique », Dark Souls te laisse vagabonder à loisir sans jamais donner d'objectif ou d'indication de niveau : si t'as le cran d'y aller, t'y vas. Je ne pourrai plus jouer à d'autres « action - aventure » après ça.


C'est exactement pour ça que j'ai adoré Dark Souls. C'est vraiment les meilleurs souvenirs que j'ai d'exploration de monde. J'ai jamais eu des sensations comme ça, et certainement pas dans des jeux ouverts type Bethesda.

----------


## schouffy

Tout à fait, derrière les actions-rpg paraissent bien fades.
Qu'est ce que je me suis emmerdé dans Witcher 2 ou 3, ou même Dragon's Dogma...

----------


## alucard le mordant

> C'est exactement pour ça que j'ai adoré Dark Souls. C'est vraiment les meilleurs souvenirs que j'ai d'exploration de monde. J'ai jamais eu des sensations comme ça, et certainement pas dans des jeux ouverts type Bethesda.


Si vous avez le courage du retro-gaming j'ai eu la surprise de retrouver des sensations similaires en jouant à _The Legend of Zelda_ (le premier donc) et en explorant son environnement (bien moins vaste mais laissant le joueur libre de se perdre dès le début du jeu).

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi le rapport avec l'équilibrage du jeu ?


Je sais pas, c'est toi qui dit que c'est "accessibles pour ceux qui veulent pas se prendre la tête", je trouve pas.

----------


## DeadFish

@alucard le mordant : Toi t'as lu Tevis Thompson. C'est son billet justement qui m'a hypé à mort pour Dark Souls, et je comptais bien jouer à Zelda après l'avoir terminé. Pour qui prend la peine d'explorer, on retrouve un peu ce sentiment d'être en permanence hors des sentiers battus dans Shadow of the Colossus.

----------


## Zerger

Dans un genre qui a rien à voir, tu as le même genre d'exploration dans Antichamber par exemple.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> @alucard le mordant : Toi t'as lu Tevis Thompson. C'est son billet justement qui m'a hypé à mort pour Dark Souls, et je comptais bien jouer à Zelda après l'avoir terminé. Pour qui prend la peine d'explorer, on retrouve un peu ce sentiment d'être en permanence hors des sentiers battus dans Shadow of the Colossus.


Tu devrais jouer à Metroid Prime 2. C'est un des jeux qui m'a le plus fait rager étant plus jeune mais j'en ai quand même gardé un souvenir mémorable et lorsque j'ai vraiment commencé à accrocher à Dark Souls en ce début d'année le lien avec Majora Mask (Surtout pour ce qui est de l'univers) et les deux premiers Prime m'a tellement sauté aux yeux que je ne vois tout simplement pas comment ça pourrait ne pas être une volonté de la part des développeurs.

Et celui-ci je ne l'ai pas encore fait, mais si j'en croit la critique de Super Bunnyhop, le premier System Shock joue dans la même catégorie:







> Là où un Metroidvania(...)


Mon petit cœur se fracture à chaque fois qu'on associe ces jeux bien souvent médiocres que sont les castlevania à une série aussi grandiose que Metroid. Je ne comprendrais jamais d'où viens cette association.  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

Je joue en ce moment à *Grim Fandango* Remastered. Je suis pas le plus grand fan de jeux d'aventures, mais il parait que c'est un incontournable. Et puis, j'avais passé de bons moments sur Monkey Island 1 et 3 (le 2 était trop dur), et Day of the Tentacle.
C'est trop dur. Au début ça allait, je m'en sortais, je me sentais intelligent, c'était à la limite de la logique et de l'absurde tout en étant drôle, et il n'y avait pas trop d'écrans différents. Maintenant (je suis en train de chercher à 

Spoiler Alert! 


embarquer sur un bateau pour suivre Meccé

), je dois quasiment avoir la soluce sous les yeux pour avancer. C'est le jeu de "devine les combinaisons improbables que les dév ont voulu que tu fasses", c'est imbitable, et en plus y'a plein d'écrans différents ce qui oblige de les traverser en cherchant quoi faire. Bref donc dès que je n'ai aucune idée de quoi faire pendant plus de 10 minutes, je prends la soluce.

Par contre j'aime bien l'histoire, l'univers, l'ambiance, les personnages, les musiques, les doublages sont excellents, c'est du beau boulot. Je le finirai avec plaisir mais c'est pas du tout les puzzles qui m'auront le plus plu.

----------


## Nicetios

Run Away m'a laissé un bon souvenir en plus moderne.

----------


## schouffy

Ah d'ailleurs, le remaster est très bon, et le style a franchement bien vieilli je trouve.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Mon petit cœur se fracture à chaque fois qu'on associe ces jeux bien souvent médiocres que sont les castlevania à une série aussi grandiose que Metroid. Je ne comprendrais jamais d'où viens cette association.


J'imagine bien que c'est une remarque purement rhétorique mais au cas où, cela vient de "*Castlevania - Symphony of the Night*" où la franchise a laissé tombé l'action-plateforme pur pour aller lorgner du côté des Metroid 2D, notamment *Super Metroid* qui est sorti 2 ou 3 ans plus tôt.
Cela dit, sans jamais atteindre la maîtrise de Super Metroid, il faut bien reconnaître que cette évolution a fait grand bien à la série. Depuis, la recette maison de Konami a évolué mais plutôt vers le moins digeste. A ma connaissance, aucun ajout ou aucune expérimentation des épisodes de Castlevania 2D a vraiment apporté quelque chose au genre, d'où l'abus quand on évoque les "Metroidvania". Disons que les Castlevania ont eu le mérite de sortir en nombre, là où Metroid brille par son absence, et il y a quand même eu de très belles réussites comme *Order of Ecclesia* qui accentue le côté action-RPG. C'est sans doute l'épisode le plus réussi à mes yeux mais je manque d'objectivité car on arrive vers une formule proche de *Zelda 2* (que j'adore).
Enfin, autant la série Metroid s'en sort plutôt pas mal, voir très bien, quand elle s'aventure dans de nouvelles directions, autant la plupart des spin-off de Castlevania sont des grosses purges ,d'où la tentation de la ramener à ce type de jeu.

----------


## azruqh

> *Dark Souls*, toujours.


Je viens de replonger aussi. J'ai jamais eu aussi peu de temps pour jouer mais ce jeu est une drogue dure alors tant pis, je cesse de m'alimenter et je relance un run. J'ai peur. Aidez-moi...

----------


## alucard le mordant

> @alucard le mordant : Toi t'as lu Tevis Thompson. C'est son billet justement qui m'a hypé à mort pour Dark Souls, et je comptais bien jouer à Zelda après l'avoir terminé.


En effet ! 
D'ailleurs je le link (lol) pour ceux qui ne connaîtrait pas. C'est une analyse de l'évolution de la saga (qui développe le point de vu que Zelda c'était mieux avant en gros). Je ne sais toujours pas si je suis d'accord avec l'auteur (j'adore l'élégance du game-design subtilement directif des jeux nintendo des années SNES) par contre il m'a convaincu que les premiers jeux avaient des qualités propres.

Je n'ai pas avancé bien loin dans Metroid Prime 2 mais la comparaison avec Majora's Mask me donne bien envie de m'y mettre sérieusement !

----------


## Catel

> J'imagine bien que c'est une remarque purement rhétorique mais au cas où, cela vient de "*Castlevania - Symphony of the Night*" où la franchise a laissé tombé l'action-plateforme pur pour aller lorgner du côté des Metroid 2D, notamment *Super Metroid* qui est sorti 2 ou 3 ans plus tôt.
> Cela dit, sans jamais atteindre la maîtrise de Super Metroid, il faut bien reconnaître que cette évolution a fait grand bien à la série. Depuis, la recette maison de Konami a évolué mais plutôt vers le moins digeste. A ma connaissance, aucun ajout ou aucune expérimentation des épisodes de Castlevania 2D a vraiment apporté quelque chose au genre, d'où l'abus quand on évoque les "Metroidvania". Disons que les Castlevania ont eu le mérite de sortir en nombre, là où Metroid brille par son absence, et il y a quand même eu de très belles réussites comme *Order of Ecclesia* qui accentue le côté action-RPG. C'est sans doute l'épisode le plus réussi à mes yeux mais je manque d'objectivité car on arrive vers une formule proche de *Zelda 2* (que j'adore).
> Enfin, autant la série Metroid s'en sort plutôt pas mal, voir très bien, quand elle s'aventure dans de nouvelles directions, autant la plupart des spin-off de Castlevania sont des grosses purges ,d'où la tentation de la ramener à ce type de jeu.


Du coup on pourrait dire "Metroid-like", ça serait pareil ?

----------


## sebarnolds

> Je joue en ce moment à *Grim Fandango* Remastered. Je suis pas le plus grand fan de jeux d'aventures, mais il parait que c'est un incontournable. Et puis, j'avais passé de bons moments sur Monkey Island 1 et 3 (le 2 était trop dur), et Day of the Tentacle.
> C'est trop dur. Au début ça allait, je m'en sortais, je me sentais intelligent, c'était à la limite de la logique et de l'absurde tout en étant drôle, et il n'y avait pas trop d'écrans différents. Maintenant (je suis en train de chercher à 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> embarquer sur un bateau pour suivre Meccé
> 
> ), je dois quasiment avoir la soluce sous les yeux pour avancer. C'est le jeu de "devine les combinaisons improbables que les dév ont voulu que tu fasses", c'est imbitable, et en plus y'a plein d'écrans différents ce qui oblige de les traverser en cherchant quoi faire. Bref donc dès que je n'ai aucune idée de quoi faire pendant plus de 10 minutes, je prends la soluce.
> ...


Y'a effectivement tout un enchainement de puzzles plutôt tordu à ce moment. Globalement, les puzzles sont plutôt compliqués et obscurs. Mais le reste est fantastique  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Ouais les Castlevania 2D sont très très bons ! (  :Bave:  Circle of the Moon, Aria of Sorrow, Order of Ecclesia, Dawn of Sorrow  :Bave:  )

L'exploration ressemble de plus en plus à celle des Metroid, avec beaucoup de secrets et d'aller-retours dans les niveaux en fonction des trucs qu'on débloque. Après, Castlevania mise plus sur les combats avec des systemes d'armes et de sorts bien foutus alors que Metroid, je trouve, propose une meilleure ambiance et de meilleurs labyrinthes

----------


## Momock

> Ouais les Castlevania 2D sont très très bons ! (  Circle of the Moon, Aria of Sorrow, Order of Ecclesia, Dawn of Sorrow  )


Et qu'est-ce qu'il lui arrive à Portrait of Ruin? L'est pas bien?




> Du coup on pourrait dire "Metroid-like", ça serait pareil ?


Metroidvania, ça veut dire qu'il y a une composante RPG. Castlevania ou Valdis Story sont des metroidvanias. Axiom Verge ou Environmental Station Alpha sont des metroid-like.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Je sais pas, c'est toi qui dit que c'est "accessibles pour ceux qui veulent pas se prendre la tête", je trouve pas.


Bah ouais dans le sens où c'est D&D plus dynamique, moins austère qu'un Baldur's Gate par exemple. Tu peux jouer sans trop te préoccuper du système de jeu, t'avances quand même (et tu passes évidemment à côté de tout l'intérêt). Toi tu parles de la jouabilité, aucune idée de ce que ça valait sur PC par contre mais j'ai cru comprendre que le jeu avait d'abord été développé pour la Xbox donc peut-être mieux au pad.

----------


## Zerger

> Et qu'est-ce qu'il lui arrive à Portrait of Ruin? L'est pas bien?


Pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer, mais c'est noté  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Sûrement déjà passé mais pour moi c'est *Undertale*. J'accroche à fond, ce jeu me surprend et me charme à chaque instant. Et cette mélancolie! Et cette BO! Ces combats! 

En plus pour moi qui développe un jeu en ce moment c'est super agréable de penser qu'un jeu aussi moche fonctionne aussi bien, qu'on a pas besoin d'être un ouf en dessin pour faire vibrer...

----------


## DCX

> Je viens de replonger aussi. J'ai jamais eu aussi peu de temps pour jouer mais ce jeu est une drogue dure alors tant pis, je cesse de m'alimenter et je relance un run. J'ai peur. Aidez-moi...


Vous me donnez envie là.
*Dark Souls - Prepare To Die Edition* est la bonne version à acheter?
Merci.

----------


## schouffy

Ouaip

----------


## Illynir

Oublie pas le DSfix obligatoire par contre vu l'opti  et le portage merdique du jeu. D'ailleurs j'y joue en ce moment à 60 FPS 1080p et aucun problème à signaler et ça fait super du bien au jeu (et à mes yeux au passage).

----------


## Flad

Jeu du moment : Lumino City. Un P&C tout mignon avec des énigmes très sympa (bon je suis pas encore allé bien loin).

----------


## Nicetios

:haha:  le mec qui flippe alors il joue aux jeux mignons !

----------


## Flad

> le mec qui flippe alors il joue aux jeux mignons !


 ::unsure::

----------


## Nicetios

> 


 :tired:  je vais jelber.

En tant que gitan, tu devrais être très chatouilleux sur tout ce qui touche à une remise en cause de la virilité.
Du coup, sournoisement, le Niglo sauvage, qui tente de te faire perdre tes moyens afin de troubler ton sens de chasseur inné +3 contre les niglo, sous entend que tu joue à un jeu mignon ....
... *car* tu es une petite nature qui a *peur* des jeux de bonhomme, les vrais, qui font le clash des gitans  ::ninja::  

mieux comme ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Flad

T'es vraiment limité en fait.
Jouer à un jeu mignon c'est pas exclusif du reste des jeux.
Tu me déçois.
Tu perds en saveur d'un coup là.
Tu peux dormir tranquille maintenant. Oui endors toi tu ne sentiras rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Du coup on pourrait dire "Metroid-like", ça serait pareil ?





> Metroidvania, ça veut dire qu'il y a une composante RPG. Castlevania ou Valdis Story sont des metroidvanias. Axiom Verge ou Environmental Station Alpha sont des metroid-like.


Je n'avais pas cette nuance dans les termes en tête... Pour moi, c'était plus confus mais ok, pourquoi pas.
Sinon, gros bémol quand même sur les Castlevania 2D, autant indépendamment les jeux sont sans doute réussis, autant mis les uns à côtés des autres, il peut-être difficile de les distinguer. Perso, je les ai tous fait (et retourné) et il faut que je me réfère à l'embryon de scénario ou à un screen pour les différencier. Simplement avec le titre, je les confonds tous tant le gameplay évolue peu d'une itération à l'autre et fait pas mal d'aller-retours avec des features qui apparaissent, puis disparaissent, puis reviennent enfin. Et puis, c'est quasi-toujours un putain de chateau moldave et son double négatif...  ::zzz:: 
A mes yeux, seuls *Symphony of the Nigth* et *Order Of Ecclesia* sortent vraiment du lot. Et encore, sans l'ambiance et la valeur "historique" du premier, il serait plutôt dans les moins bons.

----------


## Nono

Dans ma tête, Castlevania c'était un jeu de plateforme plutôt axé corps à corps. Et Metroïd plutôt armes à distance. Il faut croire qu'ils s'est passé pas mal de choses sur ces licences depuis  ::):

----------


## ShotMaster

Les premiers Castlevania, c'est ça ouai, en gros. Et c'est absolument injouable aujourd'hui tellement ça a mal vieilli. Depuis Symphony of the Night, la série a changé d'orientation, et t'as globalement que des bons jeux (sur les épisodes 2D).

----------


## DeadFish

> Dans un genre qui a rien à voir, tu as le même genre d'exploration dans Antichamber par exemple.


Antichamber, c'est l'antithèse de Dark Souls sur ce point. Tu es sans cesse renvoyé à ta condition de marionnette. Tout, depuis la conception de niveaux linéaires jusqu'aux réactions déjà prévues par les concepteurs (j'ai cru que le jeu lisait dans mes pensées au moment du 

Spoiler Alert! 


« WTF » qui apparaît quand on se retourne

) en passant par la map, te rappelle que tu n'as aucune marge de manœuvre, que tu es comme dans un entonnoir qui se rétrécirait infiniment (à cet égard - et à tous les égards, en fait -, Antichamber est beaucoup plus réussi que Portal, par exemple, qui tente la même chose mais en fait des tonnes). Si dans Dark Souls on peut se faire maître et possesseur de la nature - comme dirait l'autre - par la connaissance parfaite des mécanismes qui régissent le monde, dans Antichamber, tu es condamné à être le jouet d'un game designer omnipotent. Antichamber, c'est la putain d'école de la vie.

*_Monsieur Fish, vos médicaments._*
Oui, j'arrive.

EDIT : on peut en discuter en long, en large et en travers par ici.*winkwink* *nudgenudge*




> 


Stay stronk dude. Je note pour System Shock (ça me fera des billes pour mieux cracher sur le 3) et Metroid Prime 2 (même si je suis pas très copain avec les metroidvania/metroid-like/whatever).

----------


## alucard le mordant

Les premiers _Castlevania_ ne sont absolument pas injouables (même le premier reste très bon).
On est dans de la plateforme très précise qui nécessite d'analyser et d'apprendre les comportements des ennemis (comme dans les Megaman avant le X).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Les premiers _Castlevania_ ne sont absolument pas injouables (même le premier reste très bon).
> On est dans de la plateforme très précise qui nécessite d'analyser et d'apprendre les comportements des ennemis (comme dans les Megaman avant le X).


Pas injouables, certes non, loin de là. Les épisodes sur NES sont bien rigides tout de même. On peut dire "précis"... C'est exigeant voilà ! Je rejouerais bien au 3 pour voir la difficulté comparé à aujourd'hui... Et surtout, je me referai bien le 4...  :Bave:  Mais lui, je l'ai perdu et jamais retrouvé.  ::cry::

----------


## ShotMaster

Franchement, c'est très dur d'y rejouer maintenant, tant c'est rigide, lent et ... daté. Le coté nostalgie marche hein, mais y'a eu beaucoup beaucoup trop de choses entre temps.

----------


## alucard le mordant

La rigidité fait partie du gameplay du premier épisode. 
Le level design piège le joueur qui, s'il se lance vers les obstacles/ennemis sans réfléchir, se fait presque systématiquement toucher. Cela induit un rythme plus prudent assez différent des jeux de plateforme d'aujourd'hui mais pas inintéressant du tout (et pas dépassé, juste différent).

----------


## Momock

C'est un peu le même principe que pour Dark Souls.

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment je me fais du Stalker CoP moddé pour avoir presque zero drops, un petit Atmosfear et le MSO (massive simulation overhaul ?), en mode permadeath.
Et putain après moultes essais, crashs et bidouillages je viens de crever dans le lab X8 face à deux p*** de nains (burer) parce qu'un m'a oneshot à bout portant avec son onde de choc.

C'était trop bon, j'ai rpesque envie d'y retourner de suite.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est un peu le même principe que pour Dark Souls.




Oui, aujourd'hui il faut y aller avec ce type d'état d'esprit, vouloir affronter un jeu exigeant, qui demande de travailler et répéter ses "partitions". Comme les Megaman sur NES, il y a parfois un côté "jeu de rythme" pour passer parfaitement certain ennemis ou certains passages. Il faut repérer et assimiler les patterns des ennemis, etc...
Bon après, entendons-nous, avec un peu de rigueur et de patience, les premiers Castlevania se terminent sans trop de difficulté, comme les Megaman d'ailleurs.
Le gameplay du 4 est plus moderne, beaucoup plus permissif et le jeu se retourne facilement.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Sur les comparaisons entre les vieux Castlevania (le 1 et le 4 notamment) je conseille vivement les analyses de Sequelitis (en anglais). 
Notamment celle-ci où il défend la rigidité du premier épisode face au quatrième (que je n'ai pas fait)
Le même avait aussi fait un très bon épisode comparant les deux premiers épisodes mais il était plus centré sur l'aspect RPG de Catlevania 2 qu'il jugeait foireux.

Il y a effectivement quelque chose de l'ordre de _Dark Souls_ dans les premiers castlevania. Le jeu de From Software ayant récupéré des logiques de gameplay qui s'étaient perdues après l'ère Nes en les remettant au goût du jour (au niveau de la maniabilité et de la technologie) et c'est sa grande force (on en parlait récemment pour dire qu'on retrouvait quelque chose du sentiment de découverte des environnements du premier Zelda).

----------


## Pluton

Vous commencez à être lourds avec votre hors sujet sur des jeux pourris  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Momock

Nan, c'est STALKER qui est officiellement un jeu pourri maintenant (il était temps qu'il soit reconnu à sa juste valeur!), grâce au topic anti-hype.

Bon allez, pour te faire plaisir un peu de dans-le-sujet:

*Legend of Grimrock 2*: c'est excellentissime! Le jeu est vraiment des lieues au dessus du premier en ambition. On se retrouve sur un île pleine de défis et de pièges tordus laissés là par un mystérieux maître des lieux qui nous nargue en laissant traîner des lettres à notre intention. C'est comme si on était dans Myst, mais qui tournerai à Doom à chaque fois qu'on résoudrait un puzzle (j'entends par là que le jeu à tendance à abaisser des herses et à soulever des murs révélant des tas de pas beaux dès qu'on résoud un puzzle, ou qu'on ramasse l'item que celui-ci permettait d'atteindre). L'île est pleine de secrets et de raccourcis à trouver pour y circuler plus facilement et accéder aux point de sauvegarde/guérison antérieurement visités (dans la grande tradition de METROID, la meilleure saga de l'UNIVERS, n'est-ce pas Pluton? Répètes avec moi), on en devient petit à petit le maître des lieux à la place du maître. Et ça c'est classe. Surtout qu'¡l faut le mériter. Qu'est-ce que c'est DUR! Je joue en hard, et je fais chauffer F9. À la limite j'aurais peut-être dû mettre le jeu en normal + ironman (qui ne permet de sauvegarder que sur les cristaux, justement, rendant d'autant plus utile et salvateur le déblocage de raccourcis vers ces derniers). Enfin bon, j'a pas l'intention de lâcher l'affaire.

En plus, cerise sur le gâteau: le character system a été totalement réformé, et ils est excellent. Chaque race a ses caractéristiques propres et des traits uniques (et facultatifs, c'est au choix du joueur) les rendant bien moins... unilatérales? (c'est pas du tout le bon mot, au secours!) Ce que je veux dire c'est que là où dans le 1 les insectoïdes étaient fait pour être magos, les lézards rogue et point barre, ici on peu imaginer tout un tas de builds variés et qui sont tous valables (ok, les insectes ont +2 en willpower, mais leurs membres résistent mieux aux blessures incapacitantes et ils peuvent prendre le trait "armure chitineuse" qui les rend tout à fait valables en première ligne. Du coup mago n'est pas forcément le réponse automatique pour cette race). Et puis les skills ne sont plus liés aux classes, on peut monter le skills qu'on veut quelle que soit la classe, la classe détermine juste la croissance de PV/PM et donne un ou plusieurs perks uniques. Et puis les skills sont sur 5 niveaux, ce qui est beaucoup plus clair, et à certains paliers ça débloque aussi des perks. Et les portraits ont trop la classe! Parfois je passe du temps dans la création de perso juste pour me détendre après un ragequit.

Seul bémol: les énigmes sont vraiment bien fichues et logiques, le level design excellent dans le style casse-tête, avec une dimension suplémentaire par rapport au 1 vu qu'on peut monter et descendre des échelles et plonger sous l'eau, et la map permet de mettre des annotations partout avec différents symboles (il faut en user et en abuser pour noter tous les indices, les serrures, etc), MAIS... parfois... on tombe sur un "rébus" de MERDE où on doit comprendre ce que les développeur voulaient bien entendre avec leur métaphore à la con, et là ben... c'est la soluce. Je ne m'en suis servi qu'une fois pour l'instant, sur 18 heures de jeu, donc c'est pas non-plus la mort, mais voilà quoi. Merde! Quand-même!

----------


## Catel

> Nan, c'est STALKER qui est officiellement un jeu pourri maintenant (il était temps qu'il soit reconnu à sa juste valeur!), grâce au topic anti-hype.


 :;):

----------


## DeadFish

Saperlipopette ! On 

Spoiler Alert! 


peut sauter

 dans *Dark Souls* !

----------


## Zerger

> *Legend of Grimrock 2*: c'est excellentissime!


Ravi que ca te plaise  :;):  C'est vrai que les devs ont fait un boulot monstre pour ameliorer le jeu par rapport au premier. Par contre, les combats en Hard ca doit bien piquer, perso le Normal avec ironman m'a deja bien fait suer par moment  ::P: 

Pour les rébus, il y en a un qui est ultra perché, il faut attendre d'avoir visiter presque toute l'ile pour pouvoir le décoder. D'ailleurs, tu as passé l'énigme du cimetiere ? Si oui, sans aide?

----------


## Haelnak

> Saperlipopette ! On 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> peut sauter
> 
>  dans *Dark Souls* !


Bah oui... :/

----------


## Momock

> Pour les rébus, il y en a un qui est ultra perché, il faut attendre d'avoir visiter presque toute l'ile pour pouvoir le décoder. D'ailleurs, tu as passé l'énigme du cimetiere ? Si oui, sans aide?


Je n'ai fait qu'une visite rapide au cimetière pour l'instant (j'ai joué les pilleurs de tombes...) Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur l'énigme pour en ouvrir le portail, je suis sur totalement autre-chose en ce moment. Je dois dire aussi que si steam indique que j'ai 18 heures de jeu, le jeu en indique moitié moins! (j'arrête pas de crever...j'aurais vraiment pas dû mettre hard, mais comme le premier était bien passé en hard, j'ai pensé que ce serait similaire) Après c'est peut-être moi qui suis idiot et qui m'aventure dans des zones high level. Là je suis ressorti des égouts côté est pour me retrouver dans des ruines en avec des wargs et des ogres.. je crois que je vais redescendre sous terre pour me faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss ratling armé d'un gros canon et ses 40 voleurs

, c'est plus safe (ah ouais, y'a des boss maintenant aussi).

Et l'énigme où j'ai eût recours à la soluce, c'est celle du 

Spoiler Alert! 


pierre/feuille/ciseau

. JAMAIS j'aurais pensé à ça. J'étais parti pour me retaper toute l'île pour touver un épée qui s'appelerai juste "sword" à placer dans l'alcôve marquée "sword" vu que visiblement "rapier" et "longsword", ça ne lui allait pas.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je me décide enfin à lancer *Stalker: Call Of Pripyat*.

Je viens de (re)boucler Far Cry 3, et là le contraste fait mal, quand même: moteur super rigide, micro-freezes incessants, fusillades assez brouillon, déplacements de PNJ buggés (ah les perso qui marchent contre un mur, ça m'avais manqué) etc...
Mais je me suis forcé et j'ai bien fait, car une fois bien immergé dans la Zone, je retrouve le plaisir que j'avais eu en parcourant les 2 précédents épisodes.

Et j'apprécie beaucoup comment les quêtes sont imbriquées les unes dans les autres, c'est un vrai pas en avant pour la série.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Les micro-freezes, ca m'étonne. Même avec mon ancienne config je n'ai pas eu un seul soucis de stabilité. Et pourtant je l'avais en plus un peu moddé.

----------


## Illynir

Idem, Et fusillade assez brouillon ? Parce que tu n'a pas de retour direct ou de grosse flèche qui t'indique qui te tire dessus ?

----------


## Zerger

Tiens, c'est vrai qu'il me reste Stalker CoP à faire. C'est toujours les meme lieux? Je vais attendre d'oublier encore un peu plus avant de me refaire la Zone pour la 3eme fois  ::P:

----------


## Herr Peter

@  TrAshLOLO
Les micro freezes, c'est quand le moteur du jeu charge les mobs et autres PNJ quand on se déplace. Ça a toujours été présent dans les Stalker, remarque.

@  Illynir
Fusillades brouillon parce que t'as pas l'impression que tes armes ont un impact sur l'ennemi. Genre parfois il faut un triple headshot pour qu'enfin l'ennemi s'effondre, alors qu'il n'avait aucune protection au visage. Mais ça aussi, c'est un défaut récurrent de la série.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je viens de (re)boucler Far Cry 3, et là le contraste fait mal, quand même: moteur super rigide, micro-freezes incessants, fusillades assez brouillon, déplacements de PNJ buggés (ah les perso qui marchent contre un mur, ça m'avais manqué) etc...


Comparer le moteur de Stalker à celui d'FC3, qui n'est rien d'autre que le Dunia Engine du 2 dégueulassé et bridé.  :Facepalm:

----------


## schouffy

Si on ne peut plus comparer techniquement deux moteurs de FPS open world on ne peut plus rien comparer..

----------


## Dicsaw

Bah dans ce cas le X-Ray déboite le Dunia 2.0 de partout.

"Moteur super rigide" en faveur du moteur d'FC3, comment dire.  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Sur les points relevés ça se tient, FC3 était plus fluide et plus propre. Stalker est bien plus riche certes mais ils auraient sans doute pu éviter certains écueils si il n'avaient pas été Ukrainiens  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est un fanboy de Stalker qui le dit :x
(Moteur rigide j'avoue que j'ai pas compris ce que ça voulait dire)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tiens, c'est vrai qu'il me reste Stalker CoP à faire. C'est toujours les meme lieux? Je vais attendre d'oublier encore un peu plus avant de me refaire la Zone pour la 3eme fois


Absolument pas.
Les maps sont originales, c'est pas de la reprise comme dans  Clear Sky.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur les points relevés ça se tient, FC3 était plus fluide et plus propre. Stalker est bien plus riche certes mais ils auraient sans doute pu éviter certains écueils si il n'avaient pas été Ukrainiens 
> Et c'est un fanboy de Stalker qui le dit :x
> (Moteur rigide j'avoue que j'ai pas compris ce que ça voulait dire)


Euh ouais enfin ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, "moteur rigide" en ce cas...
Animations rigides, ouais.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ce que j'entends par "moteur rigide", c'est quoi tout a l'air très mécanique dans les déplacements, les sauts etc... comparé à Far Cry 3 où l'on peut sprinter et ensuite glisser en plein fusillade, forcément le contraste m'a sauté à la gueule.

La végétation aussi est assez triste, avec les herbes qui apparaissent à 10 mètres du joueur (avec tous les détails graphique poussés à coin).

En fait, il faudrait qu'Ubi rachète la licence Stalker, et naîtrait ensuite le FPS ultime que tout le monde attend  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

> En fait, il faudrait qu'Ubi rachète la licence Stalker, et naîtrait ensuite le FPS ultime que tout le monde attend


Oh oui, pour que tout ce qui fait Stalker disparaisse et qu'on ai un jeu montagne russe avec des courses de jet ski dans les marrais.  :Bave:

----------


## Haelnak

Et des tours radios partout  :Bave: 
Et une vision d'aigle irradié  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

> En fait, il faudrait qu'Ubi rachète la licence Stalker, et naîtrait ensuite le FPS ultime que tout le monde attend


Pourquoi tu nous veux du mal ?
Au fait si tu veux voir un FPS récent dans le style Stalker, lance Survarium. ça pourrait te combler car techniquement c'est bien mieux et le feeling des fusillades est top.
Bon c'est un F2P pvp donc tu n'y joueras sûrement pas bien longtemps mais perso ça me donne plus d'espoir de voir ça que d'imaginer un Stalker par Ubi  :Gerbe:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Et des tours radios partout 
> Et une vision d'aigle irradié


Et un scénario mature ! Et de l'émotion !

----------


## Lucretia

En ce moment, je suis sur *Grim Dawn* et *Cities XXL*.
*Grim Dawn* est parfait en solo, pas eu autant de fun sur un hack'n'slash depuis Diablo II. Notamment parce qu'il est très bien équilibré et qu'on peut trouver suffisamment d'objets rares pour se débrouiller tout seul. 
N'ayant jamais joué auparavant à Cities XL, je trouve *Cities XXL* très intéressant. C'est un bon complément à Sim City 4 et Cities skylines. En fait les 3 jeux sont complémentaires. Il y a quelques ralentissement déjà dans ma ville de 50.000 habitants, j'espère juste que ce sera pas injouable à 1 million d'habitants.

----------


## Haelnak

> Et un *méta-*scénario mature ! Et de l'émotion !

----------


## Momock

Tiens, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en spoiler en quoi consiste le méta-scénario de Far Cry 3, ou en quoi il est méta?

----------


## Haelnak

Hum, c'est par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...%C2%A1SPOILERS  ::siffle::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Pourquoi tu nous veux du mal ?
> Au fait si tu veux voir un FPS récent dans le style Stalker, lance Survarium. ça pourrait te combler car techniquement c'est bien mieux et le feeling des fusillades est top.
> Bon c'est un F2P pvp donc tu n'y joueras sûrement pas bien longtemps mais perso ça me donne plus d'espoir de voir ça que d'imaginer un Stalker par Ubi


Je disais ça en pensant prendre le meilleur de FC3 et de l'amener dans Stalker, mais sans les _à côté_s à la noix (dont je n'ai jamais touché en 60h de jeu).

Oui et Survarium m'attire pas  mal, surtout d'abord pour sa D.A. excellente... vraiment dommage que ce ne soit que un jeu multi (donc condamné à crever tôt ou tard). Si y'a des chapeaux, je fonce  :;):

----------


## Momock

> Hum, c'est par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...%C2%A1SPOILERS


Ok, je reformule: quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en trois lignes max en quoi consiste le méta-scénario de Far Cry 3, ou en quoi il est méta?

----------


## DeadFish

Pas joué à Far Cry 3 mais de ce que j'en ai lu : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le personnage se fait droguer et croît être surpuissant mais se fait en réalité manipuler --> parallèle avec le joueur qui fait l'andouille sur son îlot mais ne sort pas des clous fixés par les concepteurs. Dit comme ça, ça ressemble pas mal au twist de Bioshock.



- - - Updated - - -

Encore et toujours *Dark Souls* de mon côté (oui, je vais vous gonfler pendant des mois). J'adore comment j'ai aucun scrupule à abuser dès règles, ça devient presque un jeu dans le jeu. Là par exemple, j'attire des monstres à des endroits où il ne peuvent pas me toucher, soit parce qu'ils sont bloqués, soit parce qu'il y a un script foireux qui les empêchent de sortir, ET JE LEUR BOURRE LA TÊTE §§§ ET ILS PEUVENT PAS SE DÉFENDRE §§§ HAHAHAHAHA §§§

----------


## znokiss

> Ok, je reformule: quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en trois lignes max en quoi consiste le méta-scénario de Far Cry 3, ou en quoi il est méta?


Il te faut un TL, DR, c'est ça ?

C'est pas uniquement le scénario, mais à priori tout le jeu, ou en tout cas un bon gros paquet d'éléments qui se la jouent méta : des noms et références à la pelle ici et là, qu'il s'agisse de lieux ou de personnages. Y'a des trucs ultra-évidents : Vaas, le méchant qu'on voit sur la jaquette, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 taré et sadique, à priori l'anthithèse totale du héros Jason, pauvre jeune insouciant.. sauf que ce dernier se transforme en machine à tuer efficace et sans remords avec ses moments de folie et d'hallus... finalement il est pareil, voire pire.. 

 Y'a aussi une myriades de machins plus ou moins discrets, un mille-feuille de références plus ou moins planqués. Question meta, je me souviens surtout d'un des trucs les plus obvious : une mission 

Spoiler Alert! 


que te donne un certain Buck, l'archétype parfait de la quête Fedex : va chercher un canif à tel endroit, toi tu suis la flèche, tu trouves des morceaux de boussole et à chaque fois Buck se téléporte et t'attends à la sortie genre "je savais que t'allais arriver là, va par là-bas maintenant"...  




Après, on peut s'amuser à relever les d'éléments et broder de la théorie dessus, ou bien s'en battre et apprécier le jeu pour ce qu'il est, un défouloir open-world pas trop mal branlé mais avec ce poil de sauce Ubi et les défauts qui vont avec.

Si t'as la flemme de lire le gros topic linké plus haut, je conseille tout de même l'avis du sieur Pluton vers la fin, que je trouve pas mal et que je partage.

----------


## schouffy

Pour moi tout le côté meta c'est juste du blabla pour faire croire qu'ils ont fait exprès de faire un truc cliché et sans imagination. Alors qu'en fait ils manquent juste de créativité.
Si ça avait été fait exprès j'imagine que ça aurait été fait de manière plus habile et moins grossière.
Heureusement le jeu en lui-même est agréable.

----------


## Emzy

Bon je déclare ma flamme à *Cities Skyline* après le week-end gratuit sur Steam.

Je l'aime d'amour, voilà  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

> Encore et toujours *Dark Souls* de mon côté (oui, je vais vous gonfler pendant des mois). J'adore comment j'ai aucun scrupule à abuser dès règles, ça devient presque un jeu dans le jeu. Là par exemple, j'attire des monstres à des endroits où il ne peuvent pas me toucher, soit parce qu'ils sont bloqués, soit parce qu'il y a un script foireux qui les empêchent de sortir, ET JE LEUR BOURRE LA TÊTE §§§ ET ILS PEUVENT PAS SE DÉFENDRE §§§ HAHAHAHAHA §§§


Y'a un endroit super pratique dans la foret pour amener les mecs a se jeter dans le vide et farmer l'exp comme un porc  :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

@Zerger: finalement j'ai passé l'énigme du cimetière sans souci. Pas eût besoin de soluce. Par contre j'ai eût recours à la soluce pour accéder aux archives où se trouvaient les documents permettant de résoudre l'énigme du cimetière. Le "chemin de l'aigle", ça te dit quelque-chose?

@knossis: euh... d'accord. Je pensais que ça aurai plus à voir avec le fait que les personnes que le jeu te force à sauver sont tellement détestables et sans charisme que tu voudrais plutôt abréger leurs souffrances, mais qu'en tant que joueur tu ne peux pas le faire parceque les devs contrôlent ta destinée, ou un truc du genre.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Bon je déclare ma flamme à *Cities Skyline* après le week-end gratuit sur Steam.
> 
> Je l'aime d'amour, voilà


Je ne peux qu'être d'accord, ça m'a fait pareil.

----------


## Zerger

GG pour le cube du cimetierre, je pense que c'est surtout sa traduction en francais qui pose souci. Celle du chemin de l'aigle, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 je l'ai faite assez facilement en posant (et non jetant) un caillou/couteau/merde devant moi pour voir si je pouvais avancer

----------


## MrGr33N

*Hand of Fate*

6 boss de tombés. Le gameplay est plutôt simpliste (une espèce d'Arkham du pauvre), la construction de deck ne semble pas si importante. Autant dans les équipements que les rencontres, j'y vais un peu au pif en mettant des trucs que je n'ai pas encore utilisé/fait. A priori, ça doit quand même se corser un peu plus au fil du temps, mais pour l'instant, je n'ai aucune mort à déplorer.

Graphiquement, ça vole pas très haut. Techniquement, ça fait daté et les animations ne sont clairement pas au top. Pourtant, l'ambiance est clairement bien posée. La direction artistique rattrape le tout avec brio. Il y a bien une petite répétitivité dans certaines phrases du dealer, mais le timbre se sa voix, le donjon sous forme de cartes, les petits sont par ci par là, les détails sur la table de jeu... La sauce prend bien, j'ai envie d'y retourner pour continuer.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Par rapport à FC 3, l'aspect meta est fin et malin comme un scénario de jeu vidéo peut être fin et malin, c'est à dire pas beaucoup. 
Y'a effectivement quelques éléments mais ça va jamais plus loin que la tape sur l'épaule pour te dire qu'o' te parle d'une mécanique de jeu vidéo dans un jeu vidéo.  C'est sûr que vu le niveau moyen du reste de la prod AAA sur l'écriture, ça surprend et on aurait vite tendance à s'emballer à mon avis. 

Pour rester dans la narration et l'écriture du soft, c'est surtout l'ambiance barrée, les persos et l'évolution du personnage principal qui sont relativement originales et plaisantes. Mais c'est pas parce qu'un gentil fils à papa sans défense devient un tueur de masse que c'est méta.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Tout allait bien puis mauvais karma depuis...C'est chiant, tu perds un combat que tu ne perds jamais et t'oublies d'aller récupérer les âmes...Je vais zoner dans la forêt, ça va à peu près et hop roulade et je me retrouve plus bas=perte d'âmes...et là, comprends, de la brume apparait sur toutes les sorties et un truc noir liseré de rouge débarque. Pas de problèmes, j'essaie de combatte sans trop de résultat mais bon le mec m'a l'air totalement mongole donc je tente la victoire par attrition et couic en un coup....Ok.

----------


## Zerger

> *Dark souls:*Tout allait bien puis mauvais karma depuis...C'est chiant, tu perds un combat que tu ne perds jamais et t'oublies d'aller récupérer les âmes...Je vais zoner dans la forêt, ça va à peu près et hop roulade et je me retrouve plus bas=perte d'âmes...et là, comprends, de la brume apparait sur toutes les sorties et un truc noir liseré de rouge débarque. Pas de problèmes, j'essaie de combatte sans trop de résultat mais bon le mec m'a l'air totalement mongole donc je tente la victoire par attrition et couic en un coup....Ok.


Astuce: 

Spoiler Alert! 


 planque toi sur la petite rembarde entre le vide et l'escalier... et admire le spectacle. Tu oublieras vite ton Exp perdu

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'alterne des heures au volant entre *Dirt Rally* sur lequel je progresse, j'ai énormément de plaisir même si je suis totalement nul, et *American Truck Simulator*, surtout acheté pour soutenir le studio (j'aime beaucoup ETS2) mais finalement j'ai du mal à ne pas le lancer.

Quand je débranche le volant, je continue sur *Fallout New Vegas*, dont j'ai viré tous les mods parce que le jeu plantait trop souvent. Ca m'embête de ne pas en profiter mais je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner correctement, et après avoir perdu plusieurs heures ça m'a gavé.
J'en ai eu marre j'ai tout réinstallé, j'ai juste gardé le patch non officiel français parce qu'il améliore vraiment l'inventaire, en plus du FOV (d'habitude je ne vois pas la différence mais sur ce jeu j'apprécie).

En avançant dans le jeu et les quêtes, je comprends mieux (j'ai mis le temps, je sais) pourquoi les histoires sont souvent mises dans les qualités du jeu par les joueurs. Il y a plus de camps et factions qu'il n'y paraît, beaucoup de personnes ambigües, aux motifs douteux.
Et je n'ai encore pas vu grand chose finalement, je dirais la moitié sans les DLC environ. Je discute avec les gens, j'ai pris mes décisions sur certains choix, j'essaye d'avoir un perso RP, et il me reste pas mal de zones à explorer.
Le pire c'est que je l'avais fini sur xbox360 à sa sortie mais je m'en foutais des histoires, je n'avais pas suivi grand chose.   ::rolleyes::   En gros j'avais retenu RNC/Légion.

Actuellement je suis dans le Grand Rien, et c'est quand même un DLC assez grand. Même si beaucoup de textures sont utilisées ailleurs dans le jeu, j'ai vu pire.
J'ai un doute sur le niveau demandé, il me semble qu'il faut être minimum niveau 15, je suis entré un peu plus haut et je lutte beaucoup pour survivre. Je joue furtif au snipe mais bien souvent si je ne fais pas gaffe c'est la mort. Les chiens c'est rien, mais les crocs me font très mal.
J'ignore s'il y a un auto-levelling ou s'il vaut mieux entrer plus tard. Ou bien si ça change tout quand on est spécialisé dans les armes laser, mais pour l'instant je fais profil bas et en extérieur, quand je peux, j'évite les combats.

Je suis vraiment content d'avoir repris ce jeu sur PC après avoir hésité plusieurs années. C'est juste dommage je l'ai pris pour le modder, et au final je ne m'en sers pas.

----------


## Lilja

Je joue également à *Dark Souls* et malgré les qualités que les gens citent, je trouve que certains éléments gâchent l'expérience.

- Techniquement : le Ragdoll part un peu en couille laissant des trainées de cadavres quand on passe sur eux, c'est gênant d'avoir du stress supplémentaire en plein combat.
La caméra n'est pas au top ce qui gêne la lisibilité lors d'affrontements contre un groupe (sans compter les 2 boss que j'ai affronté).
Il y a des soucis de collision et de physique, on est parfois bloqué alors qu'il y a clairement un espace. 

- Graphiquement : ça passe même s'il y a eu quelques économies à ce niveau. Je comprends le trip de la direction artistique mais le manque de nuances gêne l'action par moment.
Et puis c'est parfois exagérément sombre dans la palette des couleurs ou plutôt c'est terne. Bon hormis les couleurs et textures, ça reste beau artistiquement.

- Game design : c'est bel et bien un jeu japonais, il n'y a pas de doute. J'ai l'impression qu'ils aiment faire perdre le temps aux joueurs.
Le jeu n'est pas si difficile quand on est patient et que l'on est habitué, il y a des mécanismes efficaces à ce niveau-là mais le jeu me semble parfois très difficile juste à cause des petits soucis que j'ai cité.
Une belle carotte et un bâton du coup un peu trop violent. Psychologiquement, le stress à devoir récupérer ses âmes quand le jeu est légèrement bancal et qu'il y a une nécessité de précision constante me laisse perplexe. 
Mais le jeu est vraiment amusant, l'univers donne envie d'y progresser et on a pas envie de lâcher la manette.

Le positif : 

- Gameplay : hormis les défaits cités, c'est vraiment convaincant.

- Le Level Design : génial tout simplement, comme un autre canard j'ai envie de tout explorer.

- Le background : ah comme je l'écrivais, ça donne bien envie.

------------------

C'est un bon jeu. Malgré les défauts j'aime beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

L'aspect meta de FC3, c'est la façon de présenter l'aventure à Jason qui rappelle la façon dont on présente un jeu à un joueur. Le synopsis se veut réaliste (après tout, une révolution dans un archipel, ça peut arriver), mais les personnages agissent comme s'ils étaient conscients d'être dans un jeu vidéo, le meilleur exemple étant la quête Fedex à la con.
Bref, c'est comme si le protagoniste était lui-même en train de jouer à un JV.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Le scénar de farcry 3 se veut une critique du jeu vidéo comme heart of darkness était une critique de la littérature d'aventure et apocalypse now du film de guerre. Il tente une déconstruction de plusieurs codes du jeu vidéo et de créer volontairement une dissonance entre des parties de l'histoire et le gameplay pour faire du "mind screw", qui est censé questionner le joueur sur "l'escapism" des jeux vidéo et le mythe du héro blanc sauveur. 

Le souci, c'est que c'est fait de manière prétentieuse et confuse.  Au moins dans spec ops:the line, on te balancait cette "morale" au parpaing.(approche discutable mais qui a le mérite d'être clair) 

Dans F3, c'est bancal et on sent que le scénariste essaye de se montrer "intelligent et profond" sans que le résultat soit particulièrement convaincant.  

Le joueurs ne sachant plus sur quel degré le jeu veut se positionner et vu que le fun du gameplay bourrin est le vrai coeur du jeu,  il en devient au final un nanard de premier ordre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour moi tout le côté meta c'est juste du blabla pour faire croire qu'ils ont fait exprès de faire un truc cliché et sans imagination. Alors qu'en fait ils manquent juste de créativité.
> Si ça avait été fait exprès j'imagine que ça aurait été fait de manière plus habile et moins grossière.
> Heureusement le jeu en lui-même est agréable.


Nope.
Si tu veux voir ce que ça donne sans côté méta et avec du cliché sans imagination, c'est Far Cry 4 qu'il faut regarder.
Tu peux très bien avoir un propos "intelligent" sans pour autant faire dans la subtilité (et vice-versa d'ailleurs).
En plus de la subtilité y'en a , ce n'est pas parce que certaines séquences ou certains concepts sont balancés grossièrement que c'est l'intégralité du scénario.

----------


## znokiss

Après, le coup du "ho regarde, je déconstruit les codes et casse le 4ème mur : le jeu vidéo auquel tu joue fait l'analyse subtile du joueur jouant à un jeu vidéo", c'est pas tout neuf, on l'a déjà vu quelque fois. Au pif Max Payne et la séquence de délire sous drogue, mais doit y en avoir une pelleté d'autres.

----------


## Lilja

C'est un peu comme l'excellent _The Stanley Parable_ non ?

----------


## Timesquirrel

Certes, mais ce serait comme de comparer un menu gastronomique quatre étoiles avec le  kebab du coin.
@znokiss: Pas mal de jeux vidéo aiment briser le quatrième mur, il y en a une pelletée http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.ph...all/VideoGames

----------


## schouffy

> Si tu veux voir ce que ça donne sans côté méta et avec du cliché sans imagination, c'est Far Cry 4 qu'il faut regarder.


J'ai pas joué à FC4, mais ça me semble rigoureusement identique.
Je pense que le côté meta "imaginé" à FC3 peut coller à FC4 si tu te donnes la même peine.
Je suis qqun avec quand même une bonne culture JV et un penchant à se prendre la tête sur des films prout-prout, ben j'ai traversé (et apprécié) FC3 en ayant juste l'impression d'un nanard avec un scénar rédigé en 5 minutes plutôt qu'une critique méta du JV.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je te souhaite bonne chance pour trouver les mêmes idées dans FC4 que dans FC3 sans te tordre l'esprit et trafiquer les évènements du jeu pour que ça colle à ton idée initiale.  :;): 
Et bon, pourquoi ça te pose tant problème ce côté méta dans FC3 ? Ne pas y adhérer c'est une chose , de là à affirmer que c'est une béquille pour cacher la nullité du scénario...Scénario de toute façon aussi nul que celui de 95% des jeux, si on veut le prendre au premier degré (mais peut-on vraiment ?).
Si t'as pas déjà lu le topic dédié aux conversations sur FC3, je t'invite à y jeter un oeil, t'y verras plus clair.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après, le coup du "ho regarde, je déconstruit les codes et casse le 4ème mur : le jeu vidéo auquel tu joue fait l'analyse subtile du joueur jouant à un jeu vidéo", c'est pas tout neuf, on l'a déjà vu quelque fois. Au pif Max Payne et la séquence de délire sous drogue, mais doit y en avoir une pelleté d'autres.


Ah mais tout à fait, FC3 n'est pas unique (ni parfait, c'est sûr ) sur ce point. 
Après c'est peut être celui qui pousse le plus dans les retranchements, avec Stanley Parable. Et le fait que ce soit un AAA d'un des plus gros éditeurs du marché ajouter un peu de piment à l'affaire.
Au pire on peut aussi s'en battre les c***** et se contenter de défoncer des rouges aux côtés des bleus  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

Je continue ma partie sur *Stalker: Call Of Pripyat* et c'est vraiment excellent, avec cette ambiance de malade (et qui m'avait bien manqué). Pour l'instant je dirais que c'est mon Stalker préféré, et le côté "enquête dans la Zone" est très prenant, ça change du scénar pourri de _Clear Sky_ et ses trop nombreuses fusillades.

Je dois être à une quinzaine d'heures de jeu, et pas un seul plantage à déplorer: belle évolution de la part des devs.

----------


## Illynir

Objectivement je trouve aussi Call of pripyat supérieur à tous les niveaux et en terme de gameplay c'est également mon préféré. Mais le premier restera gravé dans mon petit cœur de gamer à jamais tellement la claque à été énorme.  ::cry:: 

En plus je dois être l'un des seuls peut être mais j'ai vraiment bien aimé le scénario du premier moi, avec une ambiance un peu mystique sur la fin.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Après, il te restera à tenter l'expérience du mod "misery", si tu n'a rien contre un gameplay un peu plus punitif ^^




> Après c'est peut être celui qui pousse le plus dans les retranchements, avec Stanley Parable.


Bof, en destruction du quatrième mur, il y a dans la liste que j'ai posté pas mal de jeux qui vont bieeeen plus loin que farcry3 et stanley parable... (Déja en prenant conscience de manière diégétique de l'existence du joueur)
Jetez moi un coup d'oeil à cette échelle pour comprendre ce que je veux dire: 
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.ph...thWallHardness

Et dans certains jeux, le quatrième mur n'existe tout simplement plus :http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NoFourthWall
Pour la déconstruction des thèmes vidéoludiques, les exemples sont également nombreux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce n'est pas qu'une question de quatrième mur, mais aussi de la réflexion posée derrière. Je rappelle qu'à la base on part d'un canard qui estime que le côté "méta" de FC3 n'est qu'un prétexte pour cacher la nullité du scénario. Comme si Ubi avait besoin de camoufler la médiocrité de ceux-ci dans leurs jeux... ::ninja:: 
Parce que oui, si je prends Bard's Tale à partir de ton lien, y'a destruction de 4ème mur à la masse: mais ça ne sert "que" pour la goleri ou parfois le gameplay (Psychomantis dans MGS, par exemple) .Ce qui est déjà pas mal et personne ne s'en plaindra  ::):

----------


## schouffy

> Si t'as pas déjà lu le topic dédié aux conversations sur FC3, je t'invite à y jeter un oeil, t'y verras plus clair.


Faudrait que je fasse ça mais j'ai peur de lire trop de conneries  ::ninja:: 
ça me pose pas "vraiment" de problèmes, mais c'est juste que toute cette théorie m'a toujours paru fumeuse alors je le disais simplement, ce n'est que mon avis. Et vu ce que nous montre Ubi dans leurs AAA, je ne les estime pas assez malins pour s'attaquer finement à ce genre de choses. C'est comme si Uwe Boll te disait "dans mon dernier film, j'ai zoomé sur un coussin, je fais du Lynch".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais mais Ubi c'est une entité de plusieurs milliers de personnes, dont certaines plus intelligentes  ::ninja:: 
En plus certains te diront que Boll a fait au moins un bon film "pas con" (ne me demande pas le titre, je ne connais pas)

----------


## TrAshLOLO

Non mais attend, sur CPC il est de mise que Ubi = caca, sinon t'est pas raccord.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Non mais vous battez pas, y'a un peu de meta dans FC 3 via  quelques éléments et le jeu est un peu plus malin que le tout venant. C'est juste que quand tu bouffes McDo tous les jours et qu'on t'emmène chez Flunch, t'as l'impression de débarquer dans un quatre étoiles parce qu'il y a des légumes. Mais ça reste Flunch hein. 
Si on avait la même "finesse" d'écriture que FC 3 dans un autre média narratif, on aurait probablement pas ouvert un topic là-dessus. De manière générale, l'écriture dans le jeu vidéo étant au stade gros teubé, on adapte nos exigences en fonction. Le plaisir est heureusement ailleurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non mais vous battez pas, y'a un peu de meta dans FC 3 via  quelques éléments et le jeu est un peu plus malin que le tout venant. C'est juste que quand tu bouffes McDo tous les jours et qu'on t'emmène chez Flunch, t'as l'impression de débarquer dans un quatre étoiles parce qu'il y a des légumes. Mais ça reste Flunch hein. 
> Si on avait la même "finesse" d'écriture que FC 3 dans un autre média narratif, on aurait probablement pas ouvert un topic là-dessus. De manière générale, l'écriture dans le jeu vidéo étant au stade gros teubé, on adapte nos exigences en fonction. Le plaisir est heureusement ailleurs.


C'est clair, les JV sont tellement stupides et mal écrits, il suffit de jouer à Braid, The Last of Us(et même les Uncharted, dont les cutscenes ont un vrai niveau professionnel d'acteurs et mise en scène), les Telltale en général, Life is Strange, Metro Last Light...

----------


## DeadFish

Quand bien même les jeux que tu cites seraient des chefs d'œuvre de narration (ce qui n'est pas le cas, je te le dis tout de suite, autant sur la forme que le fond), ils resteraient des exceptions. Comme ailleurs, tu me diras.

- - - Updated - - -

Toujours sur *Dark Souls*, sinon. Je découvre les joies des _hitboxes_ pétées et du lolrandom en me faisant tanner par des moustiques à la con. Il y a moyen d'assigner un objet supplémentaire au raccourci ou je suis condamné à me prendre la tête avec le menu pour me débarrasser du foutu poison qu'ils me dégueulent au visage ?

----------


## schouffy

arbalète ou rapière ou lance pour les moustiques!

----------


## SetaSensei

Le sprint aussi c'est pas mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## ShotMaster

Bon finalement Tomb Raider 2013, quand t'as passé les 20 premiers %, c'est plutôt bien sympa comme jeu. Sympa comme un Uncharted quoi. Lara bouge super bien, le level design est très sympa, bref tu passes un bon moment.
Et à partir du moment où les zones commencent à être plus grandes, qu'on te laisse vachement plus jouer entre les cut-scene et tout, ba c'est cool.

Bon la plateforme n'a aucune difficulté et le jeu a pas mal de petits défauts, mais je le finirai avec plaisir quand même.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> C'est clair, les JV sont tellement stupides et mal écrits, il suffit de jouer à Braid, The Last of Us(et même les Uncharted, dont les cutscenes ont un vrai niveau professionnel d'acteurs et mise en scène), les Telltale en général, Life is Strange, Metro Last Light...


C'est vrai qu'ils sont vachement représentatifs du media...  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

On a le même phénomène dans le cinéma avec énormément de films qui proposent une écriture plus que moyenne (régulièrement médiocre) en plus d'avoir un scénario qui tient sur un post-it...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Je suis pas d'accord mais soit. 
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a surtout un problème d'échelle. Le niveau d'écriture est tellement bas dans le jeu vidéo qu'on va sur-evaluer des trucs qui sortent du lot alors qu'en les comparant à d'autres médias, c'est dans la moyenne basse. 
Après le but n'est absolument pas le même, je joue pas à un jeu pour son écriture, les codes ne sont pas les mêmes qu'au cinéma ou qu'en littérature... aucun problème là-dessus. 
Mais bon de là à se secouer la nouille dès qu'un jeu relève un peu le niveau et en faire de longs articles sur le net c'est faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes à mon avis. Je dis pas que tous les jeux sont débiles, ça parlait de The Last of Us et j'ai été moi-même transporté dans cette histoire. Je pense aussi à Silent Hill 2, tellement bien écrit... Mais bon ce sont de (trop) rares exceptions, ce que Far Cry 3 n'est pas. Tout meta qu'il essaie d'être.

----------


## Blackogg

> Quand bien même les jeux que tu cites seraient des chefs d'œuvre de narration (ce qui n'est pas le cas, je te le dis tout de suite, autant sur la forme que le fond), ils resteraient des exceptions. Comme ailleurs, tu me diras.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Toujours sur *Dark Souls*, sinon. Je découvre les joies des _hitboxes_ pétées et du lolrandom en me faisant tanner par des moustiques à la con. Il y a moyen d'assigner un objet supplémentaire au raccourci ou je suis condamné à me prendre la tête avec le menu pour me débarrasser du foutu poison qu'ils me dégueulent au visage ?


Tu peux avoir plusieurs items "consommables" (la case du bas quoi  ::ninja:: ), c'est ceux que tu attribues à la ligne du bas sur l'écran d'équipement (ou je confonds avec le 2 pour l'emplacement ?). Et tu peux cycler parmi ceux-ci en appuyant sur la flèche du bas de ton pad. Si tu ne joues pas au pad, débrouille-toi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Je suis pas d'accord mais soit. 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a surtout un problème d'échelle. Le niveau d'écriture est tellement bas dans le jeu vidéo qu'on va sur-evaluer des trucs qui sortent du lot alors qu'en les comparant à d'autres médias, c'est dans la moyenne basse.


Tout comme au cinéma, un film comme Hateful Eight (pour prendre récent) sort au milieu d’œuvres comme Aladin, Les Tuches 2 ou encore Alvin et les Chipmunks.

Le plus dommageable étant que dans le JV, le scénario et l'écriture font souvent partie de l'enrobage et ne constitue par le cœur du produit.


Par contre, oui, le niveau d'écriture est incomparable ce que l'on trouve dans la littérature, que ce soit dans le JV ou le cinéma, pour des raisons évidentes.

----------


## Pluton

Je me refais Penumbra Overture, c'est trop trop bon ! Le moteur est bluffant pour l'époque et la taille que prend le jeu sur le disque dur. J'enchainerai avec black plague, requiem et le mod Penumbra Necrologue pour Amnesia TDD je pense...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Tout comme au cinéma, un film comme Hateful Eight (pour prendre récent) sort au milieu de modèles d'écriture fine et intelligente comme Aladin, Les Tuches 2 ou encore Alvin et les Chipmunks.
> 
> Le plus dommageable étant que dans le JV, le scénario et l'écriture font souvent partie de l'enrobage et ne constitue par le cœur du produit.


Ouais je suis d'accord là-dessus. Ce que je dis c'est surtout "a-t-on besoin de saluer FC 3 pour son écriture ?" 
Non.

----------


## Haelnak

Et je te suis sur ce point.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je me refais Penumbra Overture, c'est trop trop bon ! Le moteur est bluffant pour l'époque et la taille que prend le jeu sur le disque dur. J'enchainerai avec black plague, requiem et le mod Penumbra Necrologue pour Amnesia TDD je pense...


J'avais adoré Overture quand je l'avais fait, mais je me demande si les passages qui demandent du "skill" pour manier la pioche sont pas un peu relou, avec le recul ?

----------


## Lilja

Dark Souls :
Je n'embrasais pas les feux et je n'avais jamais de points d'humanité, toujours en mort vivant.

Du coup, ça permet de dépasser les 5 fioles et de drop de meilleurs objets il me semble non ?
Je suis content d'avoir trouvé un forgeron, j'ai de meilleures stats à présent.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Ouais je suis d'accord là-dessus. Ce que je dis c'est surtout "a-t-on besoin de saluer FC 3 pour son écriture ?" 
> Non.


Je ne l'ai pas terminé à cause des systèmes de jeu répétitifs made in Ubi, mais pour ce que j'en ai joué (je pense que je devais avoir fait les 3/4), j'avais trouvé que l'écriture de FC3 sortait du lot des FPS (moins générique), en tout cas c'était mon sentiment au moment de sa sortie. Du coup moi j'aurai mis ça quand même au titre de ses points positifs.

Edit : Ok, j'avais pas vu que vous parliez du coté méta. J'ai pas été assez loin pour juger de cet aspect mais comme ça représente que la fin du jeu, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse juger la narration qu'au travers de cet aspect, aussi con soit il.

----------


## pipoop

De toute facon la meilleur ecriture c'est tomb raider..the witcher a cote c'est une redac de collegien

----------


## Arckalypse

> C'est clair, les JV sont tellement stupides et mal écrits, il suffit de jouer à Braid, The Last of Us(et même les Uncharted, dont les cutscenes ont un vrai niveau professionnel d'acteurs et mise en scène), les Telltale en général, Life is Strange, Metro Last Light...


Je rejoins quand même l'avis de Shub, généralement dans les jeux dont le genre se prête à la narration (on ne va pas non plus juger n'importe quoi), le niveau vole quand même pas bien haut. Il y a bien quelques jeux qui arrivent à sortir du lot effectivement, mais ils restent assez rare dans les sorties annuelles et surtout y a un coté vase clos dans les thématiques du jeu vidéo qui fait que les même sujets sont répétés en boucle. C'est quand même bien inférieur au cinéma qui a une vocation plus narrative et où la diversité des sujets abordés est bien plus importante.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> C'est quand même bien inférieur au cinéma qui a une vocation plus narrative et où la diversité des sujets abordés est bien plus importante.


Par rapport au "cinéma" discuté dans le topic dédié, c'est kif-kif ...

----------


## schouffy

Extra Credits explique assez bien pourquoi les scénar de JV puducu en général:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG1ziCvLkJ0

----------


## Astasloth

Vois-je oser dire par ici que ça fait deux semaines que je joue à *Dragon Age : Inquisition* (avec deux ans de retard, oui, je sais), que j'en suis à 25h passées dessus et que j'aime bien ?

Je sais, je ne suis pas la mode du topic vu que je n'ai pas envie de le descendre...  ::ninja:: 
Mais j'aime bien le fait qu'on monte une organisation (l'Inquisition) qui donne quand même une touche un peu plus "réaliste" à l'histoire que "nous sommes un groupe de 5 péons qui allons sauver le monde". Même si, au final, le résultat sera sûrement le même, ce sera quand même mes 4 personnages sélectionnés pour battre le dernier boss qui sauveront le monde :P
Et puis j'aime bien les différents personnages, leurs histoires me touchent plus que celles des compagnons qu'on avait dans le 2e opus. 
Je trouve juste dommage qu'il n'y ait pas du tout moyen de chercher à résoudre les quêtes autrement qu'en suivant les points d'intérêt sur les cartes des différentes régions. Non pas que je sois quelqu'un qui s'acharne à désactiver toutes les aides quand je joue, mais j'aime bien chercher un peu par moi-même avec des indices.

Mais bon, j'ai quand même envie d'y jouer tous les jours, ce qui est plutôt une bonne chose pour un jeu  ::P: 

De toute façon tout le monde sait que le plus important dans ce jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est de choisir sa romance et puis c'est tout ! En fait Dragon Age est un Dating Sim !


Et vu que j'ai eu 

Spoiler Alert! 


le baiser de Cullen à mon personnage sur les remparts 

 j'ai réussi ma vie !

----------


## Illynir

Non non moi aussi j'avais vraiment adoré mais il y a un énorme potentiel gâché tout de même avec ses quêtes fedex à la con et son côté mmo. Si on est pas réfractaire à ce genre là on trouve à côté de ça des compagnons bien travaillé (le gros point fort du jeu selon moi), un univers globalement cohérent et une histoire qui fait le boulot et se laisse suivre.

Par contre l'un des plus gros points fort du jeu ce sont ses balades dans les zones toutes très bien travaillé graphiquement et très diversifié. J'ai mis 111H pour le finir entièrement, bon courage.  ::): 

Je conseille également le DLC "L'intrus" qui est la vrai fin du jeu (et accessoirement qui lance un potentiel Dragon Age 4) et qui est vraiment très plaisant à faire, je n'en dis pas plus.

----------


## Astasloth

Ok, je garde ce DLC en tête alors et je me le procurerai certainement.

C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de fedex, mais comme tu dis, le jeu est vraiment joli, les zones sont chouettes (j'ai bien aimé découvrir la mer déchaînée de la côte orageuse notamment). Et ouais, les compagnons... Je viens de mourir de rire avec Cassandra 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui lit les romans de Varric

. Et généralement j'aime beaucoup les interactions avec eux. Tant mieux donc s'il me dure aussi longtemps qu'à toi ! C'est tout ce que je demande.

----------


## Pluton

> J'avais adoré Overture quand je l'avais fait, mais je me demande si les passages qui demandent du "skill" pour manier la pioche sont pas un peu relou, avec le recul ?


Je 'lai terminé hier et j'ai enchainé avec Black Plague que j'ai fais d'une traite. Et non ce ne sont pas les passages de pioche qui sont assez peu nombreux et pas très difficiles, plutôt les deux ou trois cas de figure où l'on est enfermé d'un coup avec un ennemi dans une pièce toute petite et qu'il faut s'en débarrasser avec l'environnement pendant qu'il nous tourne autour et nous frôle. A part le dégoût engendré par la proximité du vilain, on constate surtout le raté du côté "action" et les animations dégueulasses. Ca fout la pression mais pas vraiment dans le bon sens. Mais ça représente 5% des deux jeux quoi.

J'enchaine avec Requiem maintenant.

----------


## sebarnolds

Il est mauvais celui-là, il me semble. Pas vraiment raté, mais pas vraiment intéressant non plus.

----------


## Pluton

Il paraît oui, et ça commence comme un sous-portal/the cube, mais c'est cool aussi de prolonger l'expérience jeu d'aventures de Frictional sans se faire dessus.
Comme une petite pause light que je considère pas vraiment comme un penumbra. Et j'ai le sentiment qu'il va pas durer 5H non plus, donc bon. Et y'a vraiment du plaisir à manipuler les machins dans leurs jeux, rien qu'ouvrir une porte semble si naturel...

----------


## Haraban

> et le mod Penumbra Necrologue pour Amnesia TDD je pense...


Ah ben merci pour le tuyau, je connaissais pas. Je vais tester ça dés ce soir tiens.

----------


## RedBelette

J'ai décidé de ne plus sortir le chéquier (Exception pour "the division"). J'ai actuellement trop de jeu à faire dans les cartons. Il faut que je me pose un moment. 

Jeu de la fin d'année :
- MGS V
- The witcher 3
- Xenoblade Chronicles X
- Dragon's dogma
- Starcraft : void truc much
- ...

Plus les jeux apéritives : 
- Roquet league
- Helldivers 
- Sublevel zero
- Rebel Galaxy 
- ...

Les anciens jeux que je souhaiterai terminer
- Xcom
- Bioschock infinite

Les jeux avec des copains :
- Diablo 3
- Elite dangerous
Dont le futur The division (on a été conquis par la béta)

Le jeu que je souhaiterai user plus souvent :
- Rocksmith

Bref bref, en ce moment c'est la reprise de Xenoblade Chronicles X en priorité. Accompagné de bioschock car je ne dois pas être loin de la fin.

----------


## Pierronamix

Trackmania Turbo.

C'est vachement bien.

Alors que c'est un jeu Ubi ! C'est fou la vie quand même, les surprises qu'elle nous réserve.

----------


## Haelnak

Il sort le mois prochain  :tired:

----------


## Dicsaw

Et "Ubi" (Nadeo plutot  :tired: ) a deja sorti trois trackmania avant.

Et ils étaient bien.

Donc c'est pas une surprise.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Le premier était bien, ensuite ils ont recyclé pour vendre leur jeu trouzmille fois. Le gratuit, United (ou Nations ?) c'était une bonne affaire. Par contre pour avoir retenté Stadium récemment, qu'est ce qu'on s'y emmerde.... vraiment pas de feeling.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le premier était bien, ensuite ils ont recyclé pour vendre leur jeu trouzmille fois.


Ça va être dur, étant donné que chaque jeu est bien différent. On est loin du recyclage.

----------


## Haelnak

À la rigueur, on a bien Trackmania² Stadium qui est une version ++ de Nations, et United qui est la compilation de Trackmania (avec diverses améliorations) et Trackmania Sunrise.

Mais de là à parler de recyclage... Les mecs de Nadeo proposent tout de même plus de 9 styles de conduite avec leurs différents Trackmania (Desert/Rally/Snow, Bay/Coast/Island, Nations, Valley/Canyon).

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il sort le mois prochain


Y a la beta en ce moment.

Et c'est vraiment bien. Le retour des environnements multiples dans un seul et plus ce modèle économique de merde d'avant.




> Et "Ubi" (Nadeo plutot ) a deja sorti trois trackmania avant.




Nadeo oui, mais là c'est Ubi. 

Ubi jusqu'à GRAW ils avaient sorti de bon Ghost Recon !

Ubi jusqu'à Far Cry 4 ils avaient sorti de bon Far Cry !

etc

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais mais t'avais pas touché aux trois précédents édités par Ubi ? Nadeo ça va, ils se sont pas fait bouffer par eux.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais mais t'avais pas touché aux trois précédents édités par Ubi ? Nadeo ça va, ils se sont pas fait bouffer par eux.


Si si j'y avais touché et j'avais trouvé ça sympa mais pas ouf. Surtout du au modèle éco.

La y a un gros boulot sur les niveaux, l'univers, les musiques, c'est vraiment bien branlé.

----------


## Ginfizz

> J'ai décidé de ne plus sortir le chéquier (Exception pour "the division"). J'ai actuellement trop de jeu à faire dans les cartons. Il faut que je me pose un moment. 
> 
> Jeu de la fin d'année :
> - MGS V
> - The witcher 3
> - Xenoblade Chronicles X
> - Dragon's dogma
> - Starcraft : void truc much
> - ...
> ...


C'est souvent dans ces moments-là qu'on se laisse séduire par une promo aguicheuse, et qu'on se retrouve avec un jeu de plus à finir... ou à commencer  ::trollface::

----------


## RedBelette

> C'est souvent dans ces moments-là qu'on se laisse séduire par une promo aguicheuse, et qu'on se retrouve avec un jeu de plus à finir... ou à commencer


Par pitié non !  ::cry::   ::w00t::  Tiens c'est quoi ce truc ?  ::trollface::

----------


## RustineMan

> C'est souvent dans ces moments-là qu'on se laisse séduire par une promo aguicheuse, et qu'on se retrouve avec un jeu de plus à finir... ou à commencer


Ou alors on se dit que le jeu sera de toute façon à nouveau en promo lors des soldes suivants et entre temps on aura joué à des jeux auxquels on aurait jamais touché.
Camarades ! Stop au consumérisme ! Gamers de tous les pays unissez-vous ... et jouez à vos jeux ! Bordel de merde...

Je fais comme RedBelette. Depuis décembre dernier je n'ai plus rien acheté (malgré XCOM2...). Je finis les jeux en attente depuis trop longtemps. J'ai même ressorti ma DS pour jouer à *Inazuma Eleven 2*. 

Pour en revenir au topic, en ce moment je redécouvre *Dungeon of the Endless* que j'avais à peine essayé lors de sa sortie. Le syndrome "Juste une porte de plus" est assez envoûtant.

----------


## Lilja

*Dark Souls :*
J'avais joué pendant 9 heures et j'ai jugé ma progression tellement mauvaise que j'ai décidé de recommencer une partie avec un choix de personnage similaire.

Là, j'en suis à 7 heures et je suis encore plus loin qu'auparavant. 
Je meurs rarement à présent et j'ai du mal à décrocher du jeu quand je continue ma partie  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dark Souls :*(...)
> Je meurs rarement (...)


Tiens, mon petit doigt me dit que t'as pas encore rencontré le grand monsieur et ses 2 chienchiens  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Tiens, mon petit doigt me dit que t'as pas encore rencontré le grand monsieur et ses 2 chienchiens


Ce boss là est facile. Ce sont Laurel et Hardy qui vont quasi d'office le faire rager.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je trouve que monsieur toutous est assez énervant parce qu'il y a une part d'aléatoire durant les premières secondes, et qui sont déterminantes. Genre un chien mal placé et hop t'es mort.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai atteint la trentaine d'heures sur *GTA V* en mode histoire et je sais toujours pas quoi en penser.

D'un côté, la ville est vraiment vivante, on s'y immerge sans souci, les trois personnages principaux sont vraiment fendards (même si j'avais du mal au début avec Trevor), explorer la carte est vraiment jouissif.

D'un autre côté, j'ai l'impression d'avoir affaire à un gros putain de bac à sable ou 95% du contenu sert à que dalle. Et les seules missions intéressantes (celles du scénario) sont vraiment trop simples... un peu comme si on m'avait mâché puis recraché le jeu dans mon assiette  :Emo:

----------


## Lilja

> Ce boss là est facile. Ce sont Laurel et Hardy qui vont quasi d'office le faire rager.


C'est sûr mais je fais le jeu à 100%, ça ne va pas m'exaspérer comme au début

----------


## Zerger

Si si. Le passage avec les deux boss est tellement mal branlé que si, tu vas rager.

----------


## Lilja

Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, le truc c'est que le jeu est devenu plus agréable à parcourir.
Au tout début l'accumulation continuelle de stress faisait que les petits défauts ou l'augmentation de la difficulté me faisait plus penser à une corvée qu'autre chose. J'accueillerai les défis avec plaisir  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Si si. Le passage avec les deux boss est tellement mal branlé que si, tu vas rager.


Ouais, si tu joues sans invoquer y'a un gros pic de difficulté au moment de O&S.

----------


## ercete

J'ai tenté par 2 fois de démarrer DarkSoul 1, à chaque fois j'ai du jouer 2h grand max mais mon ressenti :
J'ai pesté contre la maniabilité...
J'ai ragé contre la difficulté...
J'ai pas du tout été attiré par le lore...
Je supporte pas devoir fouiller le net pour avancer dans un jeu...
Et pourtant j'ai le sentiment de passer à côté de quelque chose d'important...

Alors vous pouvez arrêter d'en parler svp ? J'aime pas me faire violer par un jeu vidéo...  :Cryb:

----------


## Zerger

Tout ce que tu dis est vrai. Mais effectivement, ca reste un jeu unique auquel il faut avoir jouer  ::P: 

Et la courbe d'apprentissage n'est pas non plus très violente, une fois que tu as pigé que la roulade fait le café (le bouclier c'est bien pour débuter), qu'une arme portée à deux mains réduit les prérequis en force, que chaque arme possède 4-5 attaques différentes et que l'encombrement ralenti tes roulades... Tu as pigé l'essentiel.

Après, tu te fous une lance dans les mains ( ou une belle épée de chevalier noir qu'on peut chopper au début des remparts et qui te facilitera 50% du jeu), tu spammes les roulades, tu améliores régulièrement ton arme et tu es peinard  :;): 
Et tu mets ton humanité de côté pour améliorer tous les feux que tu rencontres

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai tenté par 2 fois de démarrer DarkSoul 1, à chaque fois j'ai du jouer 2h grand max mais mon ressenti :
> J'ai pesté contre la maniabilité...
> J'ai ragé contre la difficulté...
> J'ai pas du tout été attiré par le lore...
> Je supporte pas devoir fouiller le net pour avancer dans un jeu...
> Et pourtant j'ai le sentiment de passer à côté de quelque chose d'important...
> 
> Alors vous pouvez arrêter d'en parler svp ? J'aime pas me faire violer par un jeu vidéo...


Mais qu'est-ce que tu me racontes là vaillant Mahat ?
Si je l'ai fait il n'y a aucune raison que tu ne puisses pas  ::):

----------


## MiMich

> J'ai tenté par 2 fois de démarrer DarkSoul 1, à chaque fois j'ai du jouer 2h grand max mais mon ressenti :
> J'ai pesté contre la maniabilité...
> J'ai ragé contre la difficulté...
> J'ai pas du tout été attiré par le lore...
> Je supporte pas devoir fouiller le net pour avancer dans un jeu...
> Et pourtant j'ai le sentiment de passer à côté de quelque chose d'important...


Mais tellement...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai un backlog qui prend de l'ampleur et je me retrouve à réinstaller Darksiders 2, comme ça pouf pouf  :Facepalm: 
Bon ça défoule, et j'aime bien cette ambiance et cette DA,  à voir sur la durée si la sauce tient encore, puis y'a des DLC que je n'ai jamais fait.

----------


## ercete

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu me racontes là vaillant Mahat ?
> Si je l'ai fait il n'y a aucune raison que tu ne puisses pas


OUI ! JE PEUX LE FAIRE !

en fait je ne doute pas de pouvoir le faire, je doute seulement cela en vaille la chandelle.
que le rapport souffrance/plaisir ne soit pas suffisament équilibré pour me plaire.
J'aime pas souffrir pour un jeu, aussi louable soit-il !

----------


## SetaSensei

> OUI ! JE PEUX LE FAIRE !
> 
> en fait je ne doute pas de pouvoir le faire, je doute seulement cela en vaille la chandelle.
> que le rapport souffrance/plaisir ne soit pas suffisament équilibré pour me plaire.
> J'aime pas souffrir pour un jeu, aussi louable soit-il !


La souffrance est relative, hein.
Tu la ressent au départ parce que ça paraît injuste. Par la suite, tu comprends pourquoi tu es mort et tu apprends.

Et il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de retourner le net pour pouvoir y jouer. Si tu as déjà fait un quelconque RPG occidental un tant soit peu médiéval fantastique, tout est assez limpide.
Par contre comprendre le scénario complet, pourquoi tu es là et quelle est la "meilleure" fin, c'est autre chose, mais ça n'est pas nécessaire pour apprécier le jeu.

----------


## poulpator

Fais le Ercete! toute la tribut est derrière toi  :;): 

Perso ça reste ma plus grande expérience de jeu vidéo les Souls.
Ça en vaut la peine.

----------


## DeadFish

Il ne faut pas se faire prendre par l'effet de groupe et l'espèce de sentiment de culpabilité qu'il peut y avoir à ne pas aimer un jeu largement apprécié. Y a pas à tortiller : si ça te plaît pas, tu joues pas. Et c'est marre. Il ne manquerait plus qu'on se force à jouer. On admettra simplement que t'as des goûts de chiotte et qu'un taquet dans le plexus est vite parti. Mais va, mon fils, je te pardonne.

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec le coup de fouiller le net pour avancer (ni la maniabilité, question de feeling, j'imagine). Je ne sais pas où tu étais rendu après 2 heures, mais là, à un peu plus de 5, je n'ai pas eu besoin de lire quoique ce soit. Il y a plein de choses que je ne pige pas, hein, et le jeu gagnerait peut-être à mieux en expliquer certaines, je ne sais pas, mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'avancer. Et si je le termine sans les comprendre, ben c'est qu'elle ne devaient pas servir à grand chose.

----------


## Dicsaw

*Lost Planet Colonies Edition MachinTruc* purée comme c'est bien.  :Bave: 

Avancer au dessus du vide avec des saloperies qui volent qui foncent sur moi.  :Bave:  Surveiller sa barre de th-en-bidule qui descend en fonction de la température.  :Bave: 
Le gameplay impec.  :Bave:  Les combats contre les boss.  :Vibre:   :Vibre:  L'utilisation parfaite du silence et des rares musiques.  :Bave:  La difficulté en difficile.  :Bave:  Lee Byung Hun en perso principal.  ::o: 

Et en plus ça tourne sans problème même en mode DX10. J'avais lu que le portage était moisi, que c'était bloqué à 60hz et en fait non je peux utiliser le 120hz sans soucis et la maniabilité C/S.  :Bave: 

Ah et c'est encore treeeeeeeeeees mignon:



Dommage que le multi soit mort (vraiment mort, ça tournait avec GFWL), il avait l'air intéressant. Par contre y'a un mode VS boss et un autre mode style Mercenaries d'RE4.  :Vibre:

----------


## Momock

Donc en fait, c'est le Lost Planet original? (le 1?) C'est Lost Planet: Extreme Condition, mais avec des trucs en plus? (les deux sont au même prix sur Steam, je ne capte pas comment l'un  peut avoir plus de trucs que l'autre...)

----------


## Dicsaw

C'était une version qui rajoutait surtout des trucs pour le multi mais j'ai trouvé ca:




> Single Player Additional Content
> 
> New Modes:
> 
> - Score Attack - Each enemy and destructible object has points assigned to them, with the player being awarded different points depending on how they defeat the enemy.
> - Trial Battle Mode - Take on each of the game's Bosses, one after another.
> - Off limit Mode - Go wild with over-the-top super-charged weapons with unlimited ammunition and increased speed of movement.

----------


## schouffy

Donc c'est juste Lost Planet qui est bien en fait ?
J'ai le 3 que j'ai jamais installé, je l'ai toujours pris pour un TPS lambda, ça vaut le coup d'essayer en fait ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Le 3 je crois qu'il perd ce qui faisait que le 1 était bien, jamais testé mais le peu que j'ai vu m'avais l'air chiant. Le 2 était deja moins chouette (mais pas dégueulasse non plus, y'avait toujours des boss mémorables). Par contre le 1 fonce oué, c'est pas un tps lambda. A faire en difficile.

En plus c'est toi qui aime beaucoup Dark Souls non ? Pour le peu que j'y ai joué (à DS) Lost Planet a un petit air.

----------


## znokiss

> Fais le Ercete! toute la tribut est derrière toi 
> 
> Perso ça reste ma plus grande expérience de jeu vidéo les Souls.
> Ça en vaut la peine.


Si je comprends, Dark Souls c'est un peu ça :

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si je comprends, Dark Souls c'est un peu ça :


Plutôt ça:



(Oui c'est STALKER à droite, ce qui veut dire que Dark Souls appartient lui aussi à la race des seigneurs, achète maintenant)

----------


## Zerger

Mouais, niveau prise en main, rien n'égale Dwarf Fortress  :Cigare:

----------


## schouffy

> Le 3 je crois qu'il perd ce qui faisait que le 1 était bien, jamais testé mais le peu que j'ai vu m'avais l'air chiant. Le 2 était deja moins chouette (mais pas dégueulasse non plus, y'avait toujours des boss mémorables). Par contre le 1 fonce oué, c'est pas un tps lambda. A faire en difficile.
> 
> En plus c'est toi qui aime beaucoup Dark Souls non ? Pour le peu que j'y ai joué (à DS) Lost Planet a un petit air.


Ouais je fais partie de ceux là  ::):  Cool merci pour l'info!

----------


## MontGolerie

> *Lost Planet Colonies Edition MachinTruc* purée comme c'est bien.


Wooooo putaing ce flashback  :WTF:  Mon Opteron 146 o/c à 2.8 Ghz, ma 8800 GTS 640 Mo o/c avec bios flashé...  ::'(:   :Emo: 

C'était pas vraiment un portage de toute fraicheur à l'époque (là je suis sûr de me souvenir qu'il y avait les boutons/contrôles xbox hideux de base), mais une fois la bidouille dans les fichiers ini passée, c'était une grosse claque dans la gueule.  ::love:: 

De l'action non stop (le grappin, les mechas, les boss  :Bave: ), les explosions et les nuages de fumée qui recouvraient complétement l'écran et de la neige qui donnait trop envie  :Bave: 

Faudrait que je remette la main dessus, mais GFWL putain  :Emo: , de son vivant c'était déjà une abomination ce truc, mais après sa mort j'imagine que pour les jeux qui nécessitaient une activation en ligne c'est mort ?  ::'(:

----------


## Dicsaw

> (là je suis sûr de me souvenir qu'il y avait les boutons/contrôles xbox hideux de base)


Oui et non. Ingame tous les popup des actions ont les deux (_prendre: E du clavier / A de la manette_) mais tous les panneaux de tuto montrent la manette xbox oué. Mais un tour dans les options pour mémoriser les touches et c'est bon.





> Faudrait que je remette la main dessus, mais GFWL putain , de son vivant c'était déjà une abomination ce truc, mais après sa mort j'imagine que pour les jeux qui nécessitaient une activation en ligne c'est mort ?


Alors j'ai pas compris grand chose mais apparemment GFWL n'est pas encore mort. Par contre c'est pas chiant, ça s'ouvre au lancement du jeu, tu te crée un compte hors ligne et hop, c'est vraiment pas gênant.

----------


## MontGolerie

> Alors j'ai pas compris grand chose mais apparemment GFWL n'est pas encore mort. Par contre c'est pas chiant, ça s'ouvre au lancement du jeu, tu te crée un compte hors ligne et hop, c'est vraiment pas gênant.


Oui pour le compte hors-ligne et la synchro au démarrage pour la progression je me souviens un peu près, c'est juste si le jeu demande une requête d'enregistrement en ligne sur un serveur à part pour finir l'installation que j'ai vraiment des doutes.

Bordel quand je l'avais installé pour ma première tentative de Bioshock 2 cette merde de GFWL avait réussie à me flinguer mon .Net Framework et autres joyeusetés, pétant complétement mon Windows Vista à l'époque  :Vibre: 

Depuis je garde toujours une install clean du GFWL sur mes images de dd, même si je ne m'en suis pas servis depuis un bout de temps ça me rassure de savoir que ça me la fera pas à l'envers pour la prochaine  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Dommage que le multi soit mort (vraiment mort, ça tournait avec GFWL)


T'as testé ?

Parce que beaucoup de gens partent du principe que c'est mort et essayent même pas, mais je suis quasiment sûr que c'est pas le cas.

Sinon tu m'as donné envie, c'est toujours un jeu que j'ai regardé du coin de l’œil sans trop savoir si c'était bien ou pourri, je vais me laisser tenter.
Il est pas passé en promo récemment ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Donc en fait, c'est le Lost Planet original? (le 1?) C'est Lost Planet: Extreme Condition, mais avec des trucs en plus? (les deux sont au même prix sur Steam, je ne capte pas comment l'un  peut avoir plus de trucs que l'autre...)


C'est le jeu qui s'était payé cinq sur cpc et fait traité de substitue pénien.  :;): 
Il parait que le deux est moins bien sauf pour jouer en coop, le trois j'ose même pas l'installer.

----------


## Catel

> C'est le jeu qui s'était payé cinq sur cpc et fait traité de substitue pénien.


Je me suis dit "laissez moi devinez, c'est Boulon qui l'a testé".


Gagné.

edit: même pas en fait.

Lost Planet X360: 6/10 (Threanor)
Lost Planet PC: 4/10 (Boulon)
Lost Planet 2: 5/10 (Kahn)

----------


## Dicsaw

> T'as testé ?
> 
> Parce que beaucoup de gens partent du principe que c'est mort et essayent même pas, mais je suis quasiment sûr que c'est pas le cas.


Beh justement j'ai pas pu. Je reste kéblo à l'ouverture de GFWL qui n'arrive pas à se connecter. Mais apparemment ça marche bel et bien et y'a des gens dessus de ce que j'ai lu, je retesterai plus tard.





> Il est pas passé en promo récemment ?


3 euros et des poussières en promo steam dernièrement.

----------


## Pluton

J'avais testé sur Xbox 360 c'est tout pourri, le rythme est naze, les personnages et l' """histoire"""" sont à pleurer même si on essaie d'en faire abstraction c'est une insulte à tout goût ou intelligence, c'est mou du genoux après un Gears of War, les animations sont bof et le lvl design assez pauvre et très peu fun.
Je l'ai revendu après 3h de jeu et j'ai acheté Vanquish, c'est bien mieux et ça se prend pas au sérieux.

Sinon en ce moment je joue à trouver du temps pour jouer.

----------


## Haelnak

> Sinon en ce moment je joue à trouver du temps pour jouer.


Ce jeu a une durée de vie assez dingue d'ailleurs.

----------


## MontGolerie

> J'avais testé sur Xbox 360 c'est tout pourri, le rythme est naze, les personnages et l' """histoire"""" sont à pleurer même si on essaie d'en faire abstraction c'est une insulte à tout goût ou intelligence, c'est mou du genoux après un Gears of War, les animations sont bof et le lvl design assez pauvre et très peu fun.
> Je l'ai revendu après 3h de jeu et j'ai acheté Vanquish, c'est bien mieux et ça se prend pas au sérieux.
> 
> Sinon en ce moment je joue à trouver du temps pour jouer.




C'est marrant ça, parce que ça m'a complétement fait l'effet inverse.  :<_<: 
Loin de moi l'idée de défendre le scénario de Lost Planet et surtout sa scène de fin moralisatrice écolo qui atteint des sommets dans la niaiserie, mais traiter ce jeu "d'insulte à tout goût ou intelligence" en citant Gears of War dans la même phrase c'est trop gros.  ::lol:: 
Gears of War c'est vraiment l’archétype même du jeu console brainless dans toute sa splendeur, cette fausse vue TPS reprise partout par la suite ainsi que son système de cover et de switch d'endroits à un autre en spammant une touche  ::XD:: 
Franchement j'avais pas pu tenir 2 heures au total, ce jeu c'était typiquement un condensé de tout ce que je ne pouvais pas supporter.  ::|: 
Mais bon, les goûts, les couleurs  ::o: 




> Sinon en ce moment je joue à trouver du temps pour jouer.


So true  ::'(:   :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

> c'est une insulte à tout goût ou intelligence





> Gears of War





> Vanquish


Ah cimer putain.  ::XD:: 




> les animations sont bof et le lvl design assez pauvre et très peu fun.


Alors non. Enfin si. Et non. La construction des niveaux est bien, c'est adapté au gameplay "carré" (mais qui permet de faire des mouvements bien sympa une fois maitrisé) et au fait que quand tu meurs c'est pas parce que ta barre de vie baisse progressivement, quand tu meurs ce sera parce que t'aura louper ton coup.

C'est particulier et ça conviendra pas à celui qui cherche un tps bourrin, plus j'y joue et plus j'ai l'impression qu'il est sorti au mauvais moment (si il sortait aujourd'hui on le foutrait direct dans la catégorie des DS-like, j'ai continué un peu et je maintiens, y'a beaucoup de similarités) mais non, remballe tes souvenirs de 2006 parce que c'est pas un jeu inintéressant.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...)  j'ai l'impression qu'il est sorti au mauvais moment (si il sortait aujourd'hui on le foutrait direct dans la catégorie des DS-like, j'ai continué un peu et je maintient, y'a beaucoup de similarités)  (...)


En gros, il fallait sortir Lost Planet (et d'autres jeux du même style) quand les journalistes, et le public par rebond, sont passés de _"FromSoftware fait des jeux de merde"_ à_ "FromSoftware c'est de la bombe old-school hardcore"_.
Plus ou moins depuis Dark Souls donc.

----------


## schouffy

Demon's Souls plutôt.

----------


## Haelnak

Demon's Souls correspond au petit bisous sur la bouche. On est content mais ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup d'en discuter. 
Dark Souls, par contre, c'est l'apogée, l'extase, la jouissance suprême suite à un festival de positions acrobatiques. Et, là, tu vas en parler à tes potes. 
Et pour leurs précédentes productions, bah on était dans le cas de la moche ramenée un soir de beuverie. C'est marrant mais bon... Faut pas déconner. 

Un feeling différent donc.

----------


## Pluton

Lost Planet c'est y'a un  an que j'ai testé et détesté. Pas 2006. Et Vanquish et Gears c'est très débile mais plus direct et plus fun, et le ""scénario"" cherche pas à s'imposer et à créer de l'émotion, celui de Lost Planet se prend hyper au sérieux.

----------


## schouffy

> Demon's Souls correspond au petit bisous sur la bouche. On est content mais ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup d'en discuter. 
> Dark Souls, par contre, c'est l'apogée, l'extase, la jouissance suprême suite à un festival de positions acrobatiques. Et, là, tu vas en parler à tes potes. 
> Et pour leurs précédentes productions, bah on était dans le cas de la moche ramenée un soir de beuverie. C'est marrant mais bon... Faut pas déconner. 
> 
> Un feeling différent donc.


La moche qui est quand même un bon coup car King's Field 4 a vraiment quelque chose  ::): 
Mais Demon's Souls a bien marqué les joueurs PS3, beaucoup le préfèrent d'ailleurs aux Dark.
Les critiques presse datent souvent le début de "l'age d'or" de From Software à Demon's Souls, pas Dark Souls.

----------


## Haelnak

La moche qui baise bien quoi  ::ninja:: 
Le début de l'âge d'or de la boîte arrive avec Demon's Souls, oui, mais l'adhésion en masse survient avec Dark Souls. C'est quand même un jeu sorti sur PC plus ou moins grâce à une pétition...

----------


## FrousT

> C'est quand même un jeu sorti sur PC *(et fini à la pisse)* plus ou moins grâce à une pétition...


Attend je précise quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon en ce moment je joue à trouver du temps pour jouer.


Ah tiens, pareil. J'y joue depuis Juin 2015 et mon torchage de *Farcry 3* en 5 jours. 

Après, j'ai gagné un niveau et trouvé 1h hier pour tester *SNOW*, le jeu de ski dispo gratos sur steam. D'abord, c'est franchement joli à regarder, ultra-moche à écouter (les ziques "compil Dance Machine 1999"), et j'arrive pas à finir le tuto là où ça dit "faites un 720° avec un grab spécial. En fait, je crois que je vais ressortir la manette.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La moche qui baise bien quoi 
> Le début de l'âge d'or de la boîte arrive avec Demon's Souls, oui, mais l'adhésion en masse survient avec Dark Souls. C'est quand même un jeu sorti sur PC plus ou moins grâce à une pétition...


L'adhésion en masse survient quand le jeu/la licence n'est plus exclusive à une plate-forme, surtout. Y'avait pas besoin du Pc pour que Dark Souls explose, le jeu était déjà bien installé avec la 360 et la ps3.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La moche qui baise bien quoi 
> Le début de l'âge d'or de la boîte arrive avec Demon's Souls, oui, mais l'adhésion en masse survient avec Dark Souls. C'est quand même un jeu sorti sur PC plus ou moins grâce à une pétition...


L'adhésion en masse survient quand le jeu/la licence n'est plus exclusive à une plate-forme, surtout. Et le terrain critique  était bien défriché par Demon's Souls.

----------


## Haelnak

Non mais les joueurs ont réclamé la sortie de Dark Souls sur PC, pas celle de Demon's Souls.

----------


## schouffy

Le fait que ce soit une exclu éditée par Sony a dû contribuer à annihiler tout espoir :x

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais les joueurs ont réclamé la sortie de Dark Souls sur PC, pas celle de Demon's Souls.


Beh ouais. Exclusivité. 

Essaye de faire une pétition pour sortir Uncharted  sur PC, on verra le résultat. Ou Bloodborne...Personne n'essaiera, on sait que c'est le pré gardé de la PS4.
Et bon, j'ai un gros doute que ce soit la pétition qui ait poussé à sortir le jeu sur pc, mais comme on ne le saura jamais...

----------


## schouffy

> Et bon, j'ai un gros doute que ce soit la pétition qui ait poussé à sortir le jeu sur pc, mais comme on ne le saura jamais...


Namco Bandi dit que ça a bel et bien joué
http://www.pcgamer.com/dark-souls-pc...mco-listening/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Namco Bandi dit que ça a bel et bien joué
> http://www.pcgamer.com/dark-souls-pc...mco-listening/


Peut être mais bon, on ne saura jamais si l'idée était déjà dans leurs esprits avant. 
Et comme je suis cynique j'ajouterais que ça fait "mieux" pour l'image de faire comme si on écoutait et répondait aux  désirs des joueurs  ::trollface:: 


Edit: nAKAZZ il poste et il supprime  :ouaiouai: 
Assume, espèce de pénis mollasson arthritique.
D'autant que bon hein, le post d'un admin du forum Namco qui dit simplement qu'il va faire remonter l'intérêt des joueurs pc "à qui de droit", on a vu mieux comme preuve. T'es du genre à croire Ubi quand ils déclarent publiquement "on a appris de nos erreurs et le prochain jeu sera différent" ?  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai pas dit que j'avais des preuves j'ai dit "Namco dit"  :^_^:

----------


## Lilja

ça n'a plus aucune importance, je dirais même que ce que je vais écrire est préférable :

Le prix de la console a beaucoup diminué et il y a beaucoup de jeux qui ne sont jamais sortis sur PC.
Autant acheter une PS3

----------


## Haelnak

> Edit: nAKAZZ il poste et il supprime 
> Assume, espèce de pénis mollasson arthritique.


C'est toi le vieux qui a demandé la pilule bleue à Morpheus, pas moi  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, je _ninja edit/supprime_ un post quand j'estime qu'il n'a aucun intérêt et/ou risque de créer un débat naze et/ou est vexant*. 
Genre là, celui que j'ai supprimé apportait quoi au truc ? Que dalle, pas même un avis. Après, je ne sais pas, peut-être que tu aimes les doigts. 


*Mais j'en laisse passer quelques uns sinon c'est pas marrant.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*En mode balle de ping-pong teigneuse. Je vois un voile de brume qui, souvent, annonce un boss. Allez zou, gargouilles...Je me fais latter mais pas humilié. Je mets ça de côté pour gratter du niveau dans la forêt (illisible, je vais finir aveugle). Pas mal de matos dont une panoplie complète d'un chevalier qui est sacrément intéressante niveau caractéristique. Le bémol est que j'ai déjà du mal à manipuler mon hallebarde alors si je rajoute l'armure, je crois qu'un cailloux irait plus vite... Bref, il faut monter son perso. Au final, j'avance pas vraiment.  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les gargouilles sont bien relous ouais.
tu peux te faire assister par un pnj par contre, et ça soulage bien.

----------


## Zerger

Les Gargouilles sont plus impressionnantes qu'autre chose. Avec une bonne arme (genre la Hallebarde) que tu renforces chez le forgeron et quelques roulades, tu peux tuer tranquillement la premiere avant que la deuxieme debarque. Et la seconde se contente de cracher du feu, suffit de se decaler et taper.
Si tu veux etre un minimum rapide, reste en dessous des 50% de charge (le set de cuir offre un bon ratio defense/poids)

----------


## schouffy

Gourdin clouté à deux mains, tu la stun à chaque coup FTW  :;):

----------


## hisvin

J'ai quasi tué la première avec mon sort "lance d'âmes" de base mais j'ai un peu paniqué quand la seconde a commencé à me taper dessus et j'ai perdu le combat. C'est largement faisable de mon point de vue.

----------


## Zerger

C'est un peu le souci des Dark Souls je trouve. Pourquoi s'emmerder à placer plusieurs attaques avec une arme rapide en prenant le risque de se prendre une grosse baffe pendant l'animation, alors qu'une grosse arme a deux mains fera autant de dégats en une seule attaque et qu'elle etourdira la plupart des monstres.

A chaque fois que je me lance un nouveau run pour tester de nouveaux builds, je finis toujours avec une grosse hache de demon 2H (voire deux dents de dragon en dualwield dans DS2  :Cigare: ), ce sont des armes lentes mais en fait ca va plus vite  ::P:  

Par contre, j'ai jamais touché à la magie dans ces jeux  ::ninja::  Et comme j'avais zappé les DLC dans le 1, ca peut etre une bonne occasion de le reinstaller

----------


## hisvin

Un peu merdique la magie ou alors j'ai foiré totalement. 
Pour l'instant, j'ai 2 sorts:Celui de base et le "lourd". Le sort de base est relativement rapide mais fait peu de dégâts, le lourd est trèèès lent mais fait beaucoup de dégâts. L'un s'utilise en combat, l'autre mieux vaut l'utiliser pour attendrir un ennemi pas trop vigilant.

----------


## DeadFish

Spoiler Alert! 


Je les évite, moi, les gargouilles, elles ne sont pas difficiles mais chiantes, ne servent à rien et le pont derrière ne mène nulle part pour le moment.

 

J'en suis au même feu et ce que je redoutais le plus est arrivé : ce que j'appele « le syndrome du mauvais jeu d'infiltration » (je ne dis pas que *Dark Souls* est un jeu d'infiltration, hein). C'est très simple, comme dans un mauvais jeu d'infiltration où il faut retenir une certaine séquence d'actions puis la reproduire mécaniquement en essayant éventuellement de peaufiner, je tente un passage une fois, je perds. Deux fois, je perds. Trois fois, je perds. J'ai passablement les foies mais je tente une quatrième, je perds. À la cinquième, en principe, j'égorge un chaton, pour la forme, et surtout, je commence à essayer d'optimiser la moindre action pour aller plus vite voire de gruger et, évidemment, ça ne passe pas et ça m'énerve encore plus. Alors quand, en plus, le jeu décide que je vais morfler (

Spoiler Alert! 


le dragon-momie, là, il ne m'a jamais touché et maintenant il ne me rate plus, je ne sais même pas pourquoi

), je me retrouve à essayer 10 minutes puis je vais jouer à NBA2K (qui me fait aussi rager mais pour d'autres raisons). 

Il faut vraiment que je me remette à Dota.

- - - Updated - - -

Je vais revenir sur mes pas et tenter un autre chemin, je crois.

----------


## Supergounou

> Un peu merdique la magie ou alors j'ai foiré totalement. 
> Pour l'instant, j'ai 2 sorts:Celui de base et le "lourd". Le sort de base est relativement rapide mais fait peu de dégâts, le lourd est trèèès lent mais fait beaucoup de dégâts. L'un s'utilise en combat, l'autre mieux vaut l'utiliser pour attendrir un ennemi pas trop vigilant.


La magie c'est complètement pété niveau DPS si tu maitrises ton affaire.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le fait que ce soit une exclu éditée par Sony a dû contribuer à annihiler tout espoir :x


Je pense que c'est ça, Dark Souls est sorti également sur xbox360 du coup il a touché pas mal de monde.

----------


## Lilja

Je suis pas très motivé à apprendre la magie pour le moment.
Je me débrouille sans, au niveau équipement j'aime un bon rapport vitesse / puissance.

J'ai essentiellement de la maille et une épée droite draconique mais j'ai toujours un bon vieux Pic de guerre amélioré pour percer les armures.

----------


## schouffy

> Un peu merdique la magie ou alors j'ai foiré totalement.


La magie est OP mais tu ne peux pas jouer normalement en utilisant tes sorts contre tout le monde. Tu utilises la magie essentiellement contre les boss et les endroits risqués, le reste tu le fais à l'épée, mais tu peux buff tes armes grâce à la magie (quasi en permanence) et ça les rend beaucoup plus puissantes.

----------


## hisvin

Vu que l'on a que 30 charges pour la version de base, je fais le taff à l'arme blanche en grosse majorité.

----------


## Catel

*Hell Yeah!*

Je passe par trois phases: content d'un jeu moderne, coloré et un peu con après quelques expériences vieillottes et frustrantes, puis énervé par une maniabilité médiocre, puis content à nouveau maintenant que j'ai saisi quelques trucs que je ne comprenais pas.

Ca reste pas génial, mais je n'ai rien d'autre de mieux dans mon (trop long) backlog. J'ai pas envie de payer pour le rallonger encore.

----------


## Sylvine

> Après, j'ai gagné un niveau et trouvé 1h hier pour tester *SNOW*, le jeu de ski dispo gratos sur steam. D'abord, c'est franchement joli à regarder, ultra-moche à écouter (les ziques "compil Dance Machine 1999"), et j'arrive pas à finir le tuto là où ça dit "faites un 720° avec un grab spécial. En fait, je crois que je vais ressortir la manette.


Ah ouais, tu joues à un jeu de freestyle au clavier.  ::o: 

Par contre il me semble que j'en ai chié aussi à faire cet entrainement, je comprenais pas ce que j'étais sensé faire, mais j'ai fini par réussir.

----------


## Chan

*Neo Scavenger*

Un jeu de survie au tour par tour dans un univers post apo.
Des hexagones, du vieux sprite, aucune animation et une interface rudimentaire. Toutes nos actions sont décrites par une ou plusieurs lignes de texte. Les rencontres/combats sont réalisés en plaçant des actions prédéfinies, et là c'est un putain de plaisir (j'y reviens après). 
On choisit quelques compétences et/ou des désavantages en début de partie et go.

On se réveille dans un centre de cryogenisation tout pété et abandonné. On sort pour découvrir un monde apocalyptique, quasiment à poil (juste une blouse d'hospital.).
On se déplace de case en case donc, sur chacune d'elle on peut tenter de fouiller des bâtiments, forêts,... et/ou simplement récupérer ce qu'il y a au sol. On peut aussi se reposer, se cacher et effacer ses traces de pas.

Ensuite il faudra crafter énormément de choses. Si l'on trouve des recettes, cela se rajoute dans une liste afin de faciliter le processus. 
On doit se nourrir, boire, faire gaffe à la température, les maladies, les blessures, la fatigue, le confort. Tout ça joue sur le mental du personnage et sur sa capacité à réaliser des actions. 

Lorsque l'on fait une rencontre, une interface (de merde toujours  ::o: ) s'ouvre et on découvre un panel d'action, en vrac :
Hurler sur la cible pour la faire fuir, brandir son arme (faut être équipé évidemment) et gueuler, tenter d'instaurer un dialogue, avancer vers la cible, charger vers elle, faire demi tour, fuir, se planquer derrière un truc,...
Se rajoute à ces actions, suivant la distance où vous vous trouvez par rapport à la cible, les actions de combat: se jeter sur la cible, se relever d'un coup, se relever puis roulade..., frapper, se rendre,...

Il y a énormément de possibilités suivant les situations, c'est super cool.

Être affublé d'un sac plastique par dessus un vieux short troué et d'un blouson qui pue en guise de vêtements pour ne pas crever de froid. Trouver deux shoes : une tennis et une rangers, les mettre et du coup chopper des cloques. Attraper la chiasse à force de boire de l'eau non stérilisée... Bouffer des champignons qui apparemment n'étaient pas comestibles et finir par crever d'une septicémie... Tout ça en 3 jours et 17 heures. 

C'est Neo Scavenger et c'est vachement bon.

----------


## Lilja

Bon maintenant que j'ai tapé le Dragon Béant dans Dark Souls, je vais apprendre les sorts de Pyromancie puis go la forêt dont j'ai eu un petit aperçu durant une de mes parties  :Bave:

----------


## pipoop

Binary domain:
Offert par sega
les doublages...l'histoire...les personnages :Facepalm: 

Une idee interressante: 
Les commandes vocales: on peut parler a ses companions pour leurs donner des ordres avec une liste de mot pres-determine...le probleme: le jeu detecte aucun mot et resultat je fait tout le jeu avec un mot ::o: ui

Sinon c'est du TPS basique de chez basique...vivement la fin

----------


## Big Bear

Les personnages, l'histoire ? On est largement au niveau d'un Mass Effect 3 (overhypé par les lows). Attend de finir Binary avant de dire que l'histoire et les persos sont nazes. Quant au doublage, il est bon selon moi  ::trollface:: , on est plus dans des sonorités "réalistes". Mais il est de bon ton de cracher sur Binary Domain chez la communauté des amateurs des AAAs next gen, car c'est un peu le rejeton aux graphismes "ratés" de la grande famille des AAAs next gen de la fameuse période "doritos" PS360. Et dans cette famille, les graphismes sont 99 % de l'importance d'un jeu.

Mais ce Binary Domain est meilleur qu'un Gears of War bovin, premier TPS depuis longtemps dans lequel on ne tue pas d'humains et dans lequel il y a une localisation des dégâts.

----------


## Zerger

*Etrian Odyssey* sur DS

Un Dungeon Crawler avec des combats à la JRPG et une difficulté à faire rougir les Dragon Quest. Le gros plus, c'est qu'il faut dessiner soi-meme la map du labyrinthe... pour une fois que le stylet sert vraiment.
Bref, pour l'instant, c'est très sympa et prenant  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) on est plus dans des sonorités "réalistes". (...)


 :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Les personnages, l'histoire ? On est largement au niveau d'un Mass Effect 3 (overhypé par les lows). Attend de finir Binary avant de dire que l'histoire et les persos sont nazes. Quant au doublage, il est bon selon moi , on est plus dans des sonorités "réalistes". Mais il est de bon ton de cracher sur Binary Domain chez la communauté des amateurs des AAAs next gen, car c'est un peu le rejeton aux graphismes "ratés" de la grande famille des AAAs next gen de la fameuse période "doritos" PS360. Et dans cette famille, les graphismes sont 99 % de l'importance d'un jeu.
> 
> Mais ce Binary Domain est meilleur qu'un Gears of War bovin, premier TPS depuis longtemps dans lequel on ne tue pas d'humains et dans lequel il y a une localisation des dégâts.


C'est quoi les points positifs de Binary Domain réellement ? Car je me suis demandé si je l'installais ou si je le foutais dans la liste "terminé" directement.

----------


## Herr Peter

Maintenant on sait tous que Schouffy triche avec sa liste de jeux terminés. Bien bien.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le doublage est foireux donc réaliste.


(je cherche encore ce que peut être un doublage réaliste...Je suppose que c'est comme la magie).

----------


## Big Bear

Le doublage est assez mauvais, mais tout est rattrapé par cette innovation de l'accent régional dans l'intro, ce sur quoi tous les férus de jeux next gen ont bondi pour descendre le jeu. Et si les férus de AAAs next gen ont trouvé ça con, c'est que c'est forcément bien quelque part.




> C'est quoi les points positifs de Binary Domain réellement ? Car je me suis demandé si je l'installais ou si je le foutais dans la liste "terminé" directement.


On ne tue pas d'humain, et c'est une orgie de robots, mechas, etc. J'aime bien aussi la romance  ::trollface:: .

C'est un bon petit jeu underhypé.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi les points positifs de Binary Domain réellement ? Car je me suis demandé si je l'installais ou si je le foutais dans la liste "terminé" directement.


C'est pas si mauvais, les robots sont amusants à flinguer grâce au démembrement, y'a quelques boss sympa.
L'histoire est pas si mal, mais faut subir un peu la mise en scène à la japonaise quoi.

Tu perdras rien si tu passes à coté, mais dans le genre j'ai vu bien pire.
En fait j'en garde un meilleur souvenir que Vanquish (mais faut dire que je garde un mauvais souvenir de Vanquish).

----------


## schouffy

Bon allez je lui donne sa chance.




> Maintenant on sait tous que Schouffy triche avec sa liste de jeux terminés.


 :^_^:  "terminés" c'est un mot fourre-tout pour:
- fini
- joué jusqu'à ce que ça me soule
- piraté qd j'étais jeune et acheté 15 ans plus tard pour soulager ma conscience
- de la merde à peine touchée
- de la merde pas du tout touchée

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je teste _Rainbow Six : Raven Shield_ (que j'imagine être le meilleur de la série old school) et je crois que j'aime bien mais le gameplay me surprend un peu.
Après un tutorial permettant de bien comprendre les mouvements, souvent complexes, et la façon de diriger ses troupes pendant la phase d'action, on se retrouve devant une phase de planification bien compliquée mais que l'on doit comprendre seul.

J'ai pour l'instant beaucoup de mal avec l'impossibilité de modifier sa planification (sauf erreur de ma part cela rend assez peu utile les équipes de soutien que l'on ne peut pas coordonner) et avec la taille des niveaux (dès le premier) qui induit un rythme lent et curieux (on passe pas mal de temps à chercher les terroristes qui restent statiques).

J'aime déjà beaucoup le feeling général par contre. 
Les engagements à très longue distance, les balles qui tuent en max deux coups, l'obligation d'être vigilant. C'est bien classe.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais c'est pas comme Door Kickers où tu peux revoir ton plan à la volée, c'est clairement du trial and error la planification, mais en arrêtant souvent ses équipes avec les go codes pour synchroniser, tu peux t'en sortir en quelques essais seulement.
Tu te sens vraiment puissant quand tu te met en spectateur et que tu laisses juste dérouler ton plan en lançant les go codes  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est vrai que c'est un peu spécial mais c'est pas si mal une fois dedans.
Je préfère quand même Swat 4 pour un genre un peu similaire (quoique RS propose de grandes maps là où Swat présente des zones restreintes).

----------


## pipoop

> C'est quoi les points positifs de Binary Domain réellement ? Car je me suis demandé si je l'installais ou si je le foutais dans la liste "terminé" directement.


Au risque de me repeter: faut pas ecouter un mec qui demande dans un jeu de la magie realiste

----------


## Shapa

Torchlight 2: Alors ouais je suis a la bourre mais je cherchais un "petit jeu" pour mon portable devant la TV et c'est nickel. En plus c'est mignon et les sensations sont bonnes. J'avais oublie ce jeu et c'est a bete, il est vraiment chouette.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais clairement un bon jeu, d'ailleurs, faudrait que je regarde si de bons gros mods existent depuis le temps

----------


## alucard le mordant

> C'est vrai que c'est un peu spécial mais c'est pas si mal une fois dedans.
> Je préfère quand même Swat 4 pour un genre un peu similaire (quoique RS propose de grandes maps là où Swat présente des zones restreintes).


Tiens l'aspect petites maps me parle bien.
Ça vaut le coup de faire _SWAT3_ (les deux premiers ont l'air bien différents mais je suis presque curieux) ?
Si je comprends bien on conserve les logiques de gameplay de R6 en virant les phases de planification ?

Ceci dit même si je râle sur l'ergonomie des phases de planification et leur caractère non modifiables je suis convaincu par _Raven Shield_. Je ne peux pas m’empêcher de me repasser les missions dans ma tête même quand je fais autre chose (en réfléchissant à des stratégies alternatives). Le signe d'un grand jeu.

PS : et _Rainbow Six 1 et 2_ ça vaut quoi ? Et les _Ghost Recon_ ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ghost Recon c'était plutôt sympa de mémoire. Et si elle ne me joue pas des tours y'avait pas la phase de planif de Raven Shield, c'était tout en temps réel. Par contre le jeu date pas mal, je ne sais pas si ce serait aussi agréable aujourd'hui, d'autant qu'il y a des trucs chelous genre l'arme non modélisée en vue FPS (t'as le crosshair ). 
Pour SWAT je ne se saurait te dire, je n'ai fait que le 4, mais c'est  la référence quand on parle de la série.

----------


## Zerger

Toujours sur *Etrian Odyssey* et ce jeu commence à se changer en petite claque  ::o: 

Le labyrinthe est extrêmement bien pensé, avec quelques allers-retours et pas mal de petits raccourcis cachés... et rempli de "gros" monstres qui se déplacent en même temps que nous sur la carte (et que l'on va fuir ou poursuivre en fonction de notre niveau). Pas d'énigme à résoudre, mais quelques portes à déverrouiller ultérieurement et des quêtes annexes qui consistent à traquer des monstres ou trouver un lieu précis. Tenir la carte à jour au stylet est donc indispensable pour se rappeler de tous les recoins de chaque étage ! (On peut même la modifier pendant les combats  ::P: )



Niveau difficulté, c'est très bien dosé ! Le jeu laisse rarement le temps au joueur de souffler, chaque monstre a juste ce qu'il faut de vie et de dégât pour forcer le joueur à rester attentif à chaque combat et poursuivre toujours un peu plus son chemin pour trouver de quoi crafter une meilleure armure. Et même avec un meilleur équipement, le repos sera de courte durée, il faudra toujours un peu grinder pour avancer (Je viens d'arriver au 7eme étage et mes persos sont lvl25)

Si vous aimez les Dungeon Crawler difficiles, je recommande vivement la série  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Tiens l'aspect petites maps me parle bien.
> Ça vaut le coup de faire _SWAT3_ (les deux premiers ont l'air bien différents mais je suis presque curieux) ?
> Si je comprends bien on conserve les logiques de gameplay de R6 en virant les phases de planification ?
> 
> Ceci dit même si je râle sur l'ergonomie des phases de planification et leur caractère non modifiables je suis convaincu par _Raven Shield_. Je ne peux pas m’empêcher de me repasser les missions dans ma tête même quand je fais autre chose (en réfléchissant à des stratégies alternatives). Le signe d'un grand jeu.
> 
> PS : et _Rainbow Six 1 et 2_ ça vaut quoi ? Et les _Ghost Recon_ ?


Vaut mieux jouer SWAT 4 direct, le 3 était similaire mais moins abouti dans tous les domaines. Et c'est très moche aussi. 1 et 2 j'ai pas joué.
SWAT, C'est beaucoup plus riche "in game" sur les directives que tu donnes, mais il n'y a pas de planif préalable.

Rainbow Six 1 et 2 sont excellents mais ça doit être très rigide maintenant. Et tu ne vois pas tes armes  ::(: 
Ghost Recon 1, c'est similaire (il y a bien de la planification mais moins riche) mais plus sur des opérations guerre (environnements ouverts/nature quoi). C'est très bien aussi, mais il a de gros défauts: le pathfinding des alliés et otages qui te fout dans la merde et du coup t'es obligé de quicksave souvent (oui y'a une save) ce qui flingue la difficulté.
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter et toute la clique, c'est le pendant de Rainbow Six Vegas, c'est beaucoup plus arcade mais toujours sympa.

Sinon t'as Door Kickers qui est excellent aussi.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Ghost Recon 1, c'est similaire (il y a bien de la planification mais moins riche) mais plus sur des opérations guerre (environnements ouverts/nature quoi). C'est très bien aussi, mais il a de gros défauts: le pathfinding des alliés et otages qui te fout dans la merde et du coup t'es obligé de quicksave souvent (*oui y'a une save*) ce qui flingue la difficulté.
> Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter et toute la clique, c'est le pendant de Rainbow Six Vegas, c'est beaucoup plus arcade mais toujours sympa.


Horreur ! Le seul mot "quicksave" suffisait à me faire éviter le jeu à jamais !

Mais merci pour ces réponses qui me laissent envisager des mois de découvertes de FPS tactique !

----------


## schouffy

Si y'avait pas eu de save dans Ghost Recon je l'aurais jamais fini. Y'a une mission où tu dois exfiltrer des mecs d'une base et le pathfinding prend un malin plaisir à envoyer tes otages dans la face des ennemis. Bien frustrant.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Il existait au passage une adaptation PS2 du premier jeu, probablement très différente de l'originale, qui m'avait pas mal fait rire étant jeune.
Au début je jouais sérieusement en avançant lentement et en faisant bien gaffe aux ennemis.

Jusqu'à ce que l'ensemble de mon équipe se fasse défoncer au tout début d'une mission pourtant avancée, en ne me laissant qu'un mec blessé muni d'une mitrailleuse lourde.
Au lieu de recharger j'ai décidé de terminer la mission en y allant à la bourrin.
Sauf que j'ai réussi sans trop de souci à abattre la totalité des ennemis de la map, ce qui m'a fait comprendre que le jeu été bien pété.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter et toute la clique, c'est le pendant de Rainbow Six Vegas, c'est beaucoup plus arcade mais toujours sympa.


GRAW je recommande vraiment pas, ça prend que le coté chiant des jeux tactiques.

Sinon superbunnyhop a fait une vidéo sur les vieux Rainbow Six : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIiZ977gpOU

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Horreur ! Le seul mot "quicksave" suffisait à me faire éviter le jeu à jamais !
> 
> Mais merci pour ces réponses qui me laissent envisager des mois de découvertes de FPS tactique !


Swat 4 est vraiment à faire, à mon avis. Très bien foutu globalement même si le visuel prend forcément un coup de vieux. L'aléatoire/l'IA n'est pas dégueu, faut pas mitrailler tout ce qui bouge vu que t'es censé être un membre du Swat et pas un militaire en zone de guerre, faut essayer de sauver un max d'otages et garder les  vilains en vie si possible. Et comme la réaction de l'ennemi est variable (un peu d'aléatoire mais ça tient compte aussi du rapport de force en présence, de la position, de la pièce et de la présence d'otages) t'as toujours les fesses bien serrés quand tu lances un "Go !!!" à ton équipe pour investir une pièce.

Bon dans le doute balle de caoutchouc dans les genoux, mais je crois que ça peut nuire au score final si l'ennemi en face avait l'intention de se rendre. Mais moins qu'un cadavre  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of xulima:*Je stagne totalement. Pour dire, j'en suis réduit à essayer différents combats en espérant tomber sur celui que je peux gérer en sachant que les combats passent au poil de cul près. C'est assez épuisant.

----------


## Momock

> *Lords of xulima:*Je stagne totalement. Pour dire, j'en suis réduit à essayer différents combats en espérant tomber sur celui que je peux gérer en sachant que les combats passent au poil de cul près. C'est assez épuisant.


Les images de ce jeu me faisait curieusement penser à King's Bounty, pour je ne sais quelle raison. J'ai une vraie raison de rapprocher les deux, maintenant.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> *Lords of xulima:*Je stagne totalement. Pour dire, j'en suis réduit à essayer différents combats en espérant tomber sur celui que je peux gérer en sachant que les combats passent au poil de cul près. C'est assez épuisant.


Tu en es où de la quête principale ?

----------


## hisvin

> Tu en es où de la quête principale ?


Le dernier prince à tuer...J'ai grosso merdo nettoyer une grosse part de Devonia mais les démons restant sont trop forts. 

P.S:Je joue en mode hardcore pouet pouet j'ai du poil sur le torse.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les images de ce jeu me faisait curieusement penser à King's Bounty, pour je ne sais quelle raison. J'ai une vraie raison de rapprocher les deux, maintenant.


C'est juste un JDR à l'ancienne (comprendre fin année 80-début 90) avec des rencontres aléatoires mais limités en nombre (une bonne idée pour éviter les montées de niveau) et une partie fixe de monstres. Combat type M&M/bard's tale/wizardry

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Le dernier prince à tuer...J'ai grosso merdo nettoyer une grosse part de Devonia mais les démons restant sont trop forts. 
> 
> P.S:Je joue en mode hardcore pouet pouet j'ai du poil sur le torse.


Ah désolé je peux pas te conseiller j'ai lâché avant ça (dans le désert) pour cause d'indigestion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil.
Et on est loin de retrouver la variété d'un KIng's Bounty dans les combats...Ca aurait peut être pu passer si l'histoire, l'écriture, les quêtes,  avaient été plus intéressante ou si le jeu avait proposé des solutions alternatives à la baston, mais en l'état c'est vite indigeste.

----------


## schouffy

> GRAW je recommande vraiment pas, ça prend que le coté chiant des jeux tactiques.


Sur PS3 c'était vraiment sympa, il parait que la version PC était différente et chiante mais j'y ai pas joué pour témoigner.

----------


## hisvin

> Pareil.
> Et on est loin de retrouver la variété d'un KIng's Bounty dans les combats...Ca aurait peut être pu passer si l'histoire, l'écriture, les quêtes,  avaient été plus intéressante ou si le jeu avait proposé des solutions alternatives à la baston, mais en l'état c'est vite indigeste.


Les jeunes...
A mon époque, Lords of xulima aurait reçu les oscars du meilleur scénario/histoire. Si l'on compare à un bard's tale, c'est du Tolstoï lu par George Clooney.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Pour le coup dans King's Bounty on s'amuse beaucoup plus, l'enrobage fait bien plus facilement passer la pilule bourrative des combats.

Ce qui est un peu paradoxal, on s'attendrait à voir l'écriture plus développée dans un jeu de rôle que dans un jeu de stratégie.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

> Sur PS3 c'était vraiment sympa, il parait que la version PC était différente et chiante mais j'y ai pas joué pour témoigner.


Ouais, c'était deux versions bien différentes.

----------


## hisvin

> Ce qui est un peu paradoxal, on s'attendrait à voir l'écriture plus développée dans un jeu de rôle que dans un jeu de stratégie.


Faut pas prendre les baldur's gate, planescape pour la norme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

C'est déja assez récent bg et planescape par rapport aux softs dont xulima s'inspire. Softs qui étaient souvent du porte monstre trésor sans vraiment de dialogues et d'interprétation de perso.

Le souci de Xulima (ou plutôt un des soucis avec ses copier collér sur la longueur et sa répétitivité ) , c'est que l'écriture est pas terrible et n'apporte rien, si ce n'est de faire comprendre au joueur que le protagoniste est un crétin fini. Bref, ils auraient mieux fait de virer tout cela pour se concentrer sur d'autres aspects du soft. Je me suis bien amusé au début, avant que le tout ne devienne redondant...

----------


## DeadFish

*Door Kickers*, et c'est bien chouette.

Je croyais que c'était du tour par tour avec des cases et tout le bazar mais en fait, non, c'est que de la planification : on entre les instructions hyper facilement et ça déroule. On coordonne les entrées, on couvre les angles morts, on peut tout gérer assez finement (j'aurais quand même aimé pouvoir tirer sans bouger après avoir défoncé une porte). 
Il y a aussi un volet _gun p0rn_ et gestion des troupes (arbre de compétences, équipement et tout ces trucs-là) mais j'ai pas creusé plus que ça. 
Le contenu est carrément là, avec un petit côté _scoring_ pas dégueu, un soupçon d'aléatoire et une tétrachiée de niveaux, en plus de l'éditeur de cartes, de la possibilité de télécharger les maps des autres et le modding. 

Bref, ça a de la pêche, l'ergonomie est impeccable (EDIT : non, pas impeccable, on ne peut pas déplacer un _waypoint_, dommage), c'est assez pointu et en même temps très facile à prendre en main. 

J'approuve. 

EDIT : par contre, on ne peut jouer que le SWAT, pas les ennemis de la libewté, c'est triste.

----------


## Canard WC

> Toujours sur *Etrian Odyssey* http://media.arstechnica.com/journal...ianodyssey.jpg


Comment tu as fait un screenshot du DS sur PC ?
 ::wacko::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Comment tu as fait un screenshot du DS sur PC ?


Sur ta DS, quand tu joues avec Steam, tu appuies sur F12, ballot. C'est pourtant logique.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai testé la démo de Shadwen, le jeu d'infiltration des développeurs de Trine.

Y'a deux bonnes idées mal exploitées.
La première c'est le contrôle du temps à la Super Hot (le temps ne s'écoule que quand on se déplace) qu'on peut aussi rebobiner façon PoP ou Dirt, et la seconde c'est le grappin qui permet de s’agripper à des plateformes et tirer des objets.

Déjà le gros problème c'est que les contrôles sont catastrophiques, le contrôle du temps rend tout le jeu extrêmement pénible (les sauts sont à se tirer des balles). Le grappin c'est une horreur, vous imaginez pas faire Spiderman, on peut agripper que certains trucs, la portée est merdique et ça marche mal (j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi j'arrivais pas à attirer les objets vers moi).
Le plus gênant c'est qu'au final ces deux idées n'apportent rien, c'est le jeu d'infiltration le plus générique qu'il m'ait été donné de jouer, ça se joue exactement comme tous les autres (empiler les cadavres en exploitant une IA mongoloïde) mais en simpliste et en pénible à jouer.
Le rebobinage du temps n'est qu'une version plus abusée de la sauvegarde rapide et ne fait qu'accentuer l'absence de challenge typique des jeux d'infiltrations et élimine la petite tension habituelle quand on s'approche discrètement derrière un garde.

Si c'est censé donner envie c'est complétement foiré en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Zerger

> Comment tu as fait un screenshot du DS sur PC ?


J'ai tapé Etrian Odyssey dans google  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'ai testé la démo de Shadwen, le jeu d'infiltration des développeurs de Trine (...)


Tiens, pour une fois on est sur la même longueur d'onde, on progresse  :;): 

J'espère vraiment que les devs vont revoir le truc, mais c'est clair que ça sent le projet (assez joli, faut reconnaitre) qui part en couille et ça me rend triste pour Frozenbyte. Mais je vais néanmoins continuer de croire au père Noël, on est jamais à l'abri d'une bonne surprise.

----------


## Canard WC

> Sur ta DS, quand tu joues avec Steam, tu appuies sur F12, ballot. C'est pourtant logique.


 :haha:

----------


## Ckao

*Naval Action*, un MMO simulation de pirate/corsaire dans les Caraïbes. Le jeu est assez cher (37€) et encore en early-access mais c'est mon meilleur investissement vidéoludique depuis longtemps. 

Le premier contact peut faire peur, une fois dans le port il n'y-a aucun graphisme d'aucune sorte. Juste des menus abscons, des chiffres étranges et des tonnes de sous-menus. Du coup faut se faire un peu violence, y'a aucun tutorial ni d'infobulles pour indiquer à quoi sert telle ou telle option.
Au port on peut pour le moment commercer (les prix fluctuent en fonction des approvisionnements), crafter, équiper son navire ou prendre des missions (qui consistent exclusivement à couler un pirate à tel endroit). On ne croule pas sous les choix mais ça suffit à s'occuper.

Une fois prêt on quitte le port et on en prend plein les mirettes. Les navires sont bien modélisés, la mer est superbe, les îles donnent envie d'y faire escale pour profiter des plages. La météo est dynamique et les différents effets très réussis je trouve. La nuit sous la pluie c'est facile de passer à côté d'une île sans la voir, car (très bonne idée de gameplay) notre position n'est jamais indiqué sur la carte! Faut se trouver des repères autour de nous (ville, cap, îlot...) et estimer sa position d'après ces derniers. Ça rend la navigation très immersive, car on ne peut pas toujours aller en ligne droite à cause des vents mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue son cap initial pour ne pas arriver à des jours de la destination voulue.
On peut facilement mettre 20 minutes à voyager entre 2 îles proches, et il vous faudra des heures (si tout se passe bien) si vous voulez traverser la carte.
Les combats ajoutent quelques autres paramètres de navigation à prendre en compte (gestion des vergues, de l'équipage...) et s'emparer d'un simple navire pnj peut prendre d'une demi-heure à une heure. Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu pour jouer une heure par-ci par-là.

La nationalité choisie fera office de faction, et permettra au gré des alliances de circonstance de participer à des prises de villes ennemies (jusqu'à 25 vs 25 joueurs), des combats singulier ou du farm de navire pnj pour amasser un peu de sous et d'xp, notez que si on attaque un bateau de notre faction on devient pirate. Je n'ai pas encore goûté au pvp, mes 20 heures de jeu ne m'ayant pas encore permis de commander un navire adapté à cette activité.

A part ça y'a pas grand chose d'autre à faire, pas de chasse au trésor ou de combat à l'épée ni de balade en ville. Y'a encore beaucoup de boulot pour rajouter du contenu mais je m'amuse déjà beaucoup avec ce qui est présent.
Faut prier pour que les devs gardent en tête l'aspect simu du jeu, c'est vraiment ce qui fait son intérêt et son ambiance. Y'a un potentiel immense pour avoir un Pirates! 3D MMO et j'en voudrais beaucoup au studio si il le gaspillait bêtement.

----------


## hisvin

> le temps ne s'écoule que quand on se déplace


Au début, je croyais que c'était un bug.  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Au début, je croyais que c'était un bug.


Ha ha pareil, j'ai pensé que le jeu avait freezé et qu'il fallait faire alt+F4.

----------


## BaneRequiem

> *Naval Action*, un MMO simulation de pirate/corsaire dans les Caraïbes. Le jeu est assez cher (37€) et encore en early-access mais c'est mon meilleur investissement vidéoludique depuis longtemps. 
> 
> Le premier contact peut faire peur, une fois dans le port il n'y-a aucun graphisme d'aucune sorte. Juste des menus abscons, des chiffres étranges et des tonnes de sous-menus. Du coup faut se faire un peu violence, y'a aucun tutorial ni d'infobulles pour indiquer à quoi sert telle ou telle option.
> Au port on peut pour le moment commercer (les prix fluctuent en fonction des approvisionnements), crafter, équiper son navire ou prendre des missions (qui consistent exclusivement à couler un pirate à tel endroit). On ne croule pas sous les choix mais ça suffit à s'occuper.
> 
> Une fois prêt on quitte le port et on en prend plein les mirettes. Les navires sont bien modélisés, la mer est superbe, les îles donnent envie d'y faire escale pour profiter des plages. La météo est dynamique et les différents effets très réussis je trouve. La nuit sous la pluie c'est facile de passer à côté d'une île sans la voir, car (très bonne idée de gameplay) notre position n'est jamais indiqué sur la carte! Faut se trouver des repères autour de nous (ville, cap, îlot...) et estimer sa position d'après ces derniers. Ça rend la navigation très immersive, car on ne peut pas toujours aller en ligne droite à cause des vents mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue son cap initial pour ne pas arriver à des jours de la destination voulue.
> On peut facilement mettre 20 minutes à voyager entre 2 îles proches, et il vous faudra des heures (si tout se passe bien) si vous voulez traverser la carte.
> Les combats ajoutent quelques autres paramètres de navigation à prendre en compte (gestion des vergues, de l'équipage...) et s'emparer d'un simple navire pnj peut prendre d'une demi-heure à une heure. Ce n'est clairement pas un jeu pour jouer une heure par-ci par-là.
> 
> ...


Vu ce que tu en décris, c'est un peu Elite chez les pirates, non ? Les ports qui sont représentés sous forme de menus, l'aspect simulation, etc.
Ca a l'air sympa en tout cas.

----------


## Ckao

Y'a des similitudes oui, c'est pour le moment un immense bac à sable pour jouer aux pirates et se balader. Le jeu n'est pas si hardcore que ça hein, en dehors des combats on ne peut pas couler et y'a pas de gestion de l'équipage par exemple. 

Y'a aussi des risques d'équilibrage avec le pvp, y'a une semaine la Suède a perdu quasiment toutes ses villes ça peut compliquer le jeu pour ses corsaires (mais ça rajoute du piquant).
Les pirates sont gérés comme une nation à part entière (prise de villes etc...), sauf qu'ils peuvent s'attaquer entre eux sans pénalité.

----------


## FrousT

> *Door Kickers*, et c'est bien chouette.


Ca a l'air sympa  ::o:  En plus j'ai trouvé un bon plan pour l'avoir à petit prix, c'est tentant  :tired:  

Sinon en tant qu'ancien fanbois des FF, j'ai fait le 6,7,8,9,10,12 (les 2 derniers j'ai réussi à voler la console et le jeux à des potes faut pas déconner  ::ninja:: ) je me suis pris le *Final Fantasy 13* grâce à la promo Square Enix du moment par curiosité. Bon pour l'instant j'en suis à 2h de jeux environ, je sais plus ou moins à quoi m'attendre suite au retour et autres critique depuis la sortie du jeu (linéarité, c'est pas un vrai ff, blabla bla, rage...). Donc pour l'instant beaucoup de cinématique (bien foutu mais répétitive on avance pas trop dans l'histoire, ça pose les bases mais c'est un peu long), on nous présente tellement de personnage en même temps que j'ai pas eu le temps de m'attacher à aucun d'entre eux, mais bon ça va viendre  :tired: 
Les combats sont pas encourageant par contre pour le moment, ça fait 2h que j'appuie sur "A" puisque j'ai pas grand chose d'autre à faire pour le moment, donc c'est du full auto, avec les autres persos non jouable (wow...) qui font le taff à ma place (heal, dégâts, café, sautés au lentilles...). Bon on va dire que ça fait toujours parti du tuto, qui je présume est assez long donc pourquoi pas.

L'univers et les graphismes sont assez bien foutu par contre, le jeu est assez rapide et dynamique donc je m'ennui pas j'avance facilement (trop ? lol) pour le moment. Donc Wait & See. Sur ceux je vais continuer d'avancer dans mes couloirs en appuyant sur la touche A en répétition. A+

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je me suis remis à Sunless sea alors que j'avais décidé de le laisser tomber.

Malgré la lenteur des déplacements,malgré des mécaniques de jeu parfois foireuses, malgré le fait que l'on doit refaire encore et encore les même choses pour gagner laborieusement le moindre argent, je reviens à lui tel Ulysse attiré par le chant des sirènes. Je suis vaincu, happé par son univers. 
Il ne se laisse pas découvrir facilement le bougre, il se mérite. Heureusement qu'il se révèle riche et passionnant.(Tout en restant d'une cruauté diabolique qui ferait passer les gars de from software pour des bisounours ^^)
 J'en veux plus et j'attends fébrilement l'extension.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca a l'air sympa En plus j'ai trouvé un bon plan pour l'avoir à petit prix, c'est tentant.


Pour donner un son de cloche différent, j'ai commencé aussi et je suis circonspect.

Alors c'est plutôt amusant hein, ça se prend vite en main, même si ça devient vite confus avec plusieurs personnages qui passent par le même endroit (mettre un code couleur pour chaque agent aurait pas été du luxe).

Mais le soucis c'est plutôt le coté un peu Super Meat Boy avec des niveaux courts que tu peux refaire rapidement, cumulé avec le hasard (qui est nécessaire, sinon ça serait trop facile).
Du coup je me retrouve souvent à essayer de passer les niveau en "brute force", à ressayer en boucle jusqu'à que ça finisse par passer, sans trop savoir pourquoi.

C'est d'autant plus étrange que le jeu encourage à ne surtout pas essayer d'adapter sa tactique en cours de route (ce qui nécessite un peu de skill et réduirait un peu le coté aléatoire) en donnant un badge spécial si on a laissé les agents suivre le plan initial.

J'ai du mal à voir si c'est moi qui joue mal au jeu ou si c'est normal.

----------


## blutch2

> Pour donner un son de cloche différent, j'ai commencé aussi et je suis circonspect.
> 
> Alors c'est plutôt amusant hein, ça se prend vite en main, même si ça devient vite confus avec plusieurs personnages qui passent par le même endroit (mettre un code couleur pour chaque agent aurait pas été du luxe).
> 
> Mais le soucis c'est plutôt le coté un peu Super Meat Boy avec des niveaux courts que tu peux refaire rapidement, cumulé avec le hasard (qui est nécessaire, sinon ça serait trop facile).
> Du coup je me retrouve souvent à essayer de passer les niveau en "brute force", à ressayer en boucle jusqu'à que ça finisse par passer, sans trop savoir pourquoi.
> 
> C'est d'autant plus étrange que le jeu encourage à ne surtout pas essayer d'adapter sa tactique en cours de route (ce qui nécessite un peu de skill et réduirait un peu le coté aléatoire) en donnant un badge spécial si on a laissé les agents suivre le plan initial.
> 
> J'ai du mal à voir si c'est moi qui joue mal au jeu ou si c'est normal.


dans les missions uniques, pas les campagnes, tu peux avoir l'objectif n'utiliser que le plan initial. C'est complètement optionnel mais si ça t'intéresse, ça existe dans ce jeu.  :;):

----------


## Seymos

> Je me suis remis à Sunless sea alors que j'avais décidé de le laisser tomber.
> 
> Malgré la lenteur des déplacements,malgré des mécaniques de jeu parfois foireuses, malgré le fait que l'on doit refaire encore et encore les même choses pour gagner laborieusement le moindre argent, je reviens à lui tel Ulysse attiré par le chant des sirènes. Je suis vaincu, happé par son univers. 
> Il ne se laisse pas découvrir facilement le bougre, il se mérite. Heureusement qu'il se révèle riche et passionnant.(Tout en restant d'une cruauté diabolique qui ferait passer les gars de from software pour des bisounours ^^)
>  J'en veux plus et j'attends fébrilement l'extension.


Pareil. J'ai vraiment toujours l'impression de découvrir des trucs, et pourtant je dois être à une 20aine d'heures de jeu et 6 Zeecaptain. 

Par contre j'y vais par petites sessions, sinon je sature.

----------


## Sylvine

> (mettre un code couleur pour chaque agent aurait pas été du luxe)


Alors je me contredit moi-même mais l'option existe, faut juste l'activer.

Par contre là je viens de faire ma première mission dans une maison à plusieurs étages, je crois que ça va un peu me tuer le jeu.

----------


## schouffy

Oui la gestion des étages est à chier. C'est LE gros défaut du jeu  ::(: 
Heureusement les maps à plusieurs étages sont rares.
L'autre défaut, c'est les maps avec de longues lignes de vue, bon c'est normal, mais c'est pas hyper pratique au niveau planification.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Bon bah j'ai commencé _SWAT 4_ et le jeu à un super feeling (et techniquement cela n'a pas si mal vieilli que ça).
Les fusillades super rapides (je n'en revient pas de ma première tentative, et de mon premier échec, fumé en deux secondes par un mec arrivant avec un flingue alors que je menottais son pote), la tension liée au fait de devoir éviter de tuer les ennemis (sauf légitime défense), les petites maps, l'ambiance de folie.

J'ai juste un peu peur du rythme vu que je crois comprendre qu'on est plus ou moins obligé de menotter tout le monde -même les civils- ce qui est parait-il réaliste mais n'est pas bien palpitant en l'absence d'ennemis. Autre point : contrairement à Rainbow Six les emplacements des ennemis semblent prédéterminés ce qui est bien dommage.

----------


## schouffy

Non y'a du random sur les emplacements des ennemis (random entre plusieurs positions candidates, pas random total).
Ordonne à tes agents de menotter, ça t'évitera d'être saoulé trop rapidement.
Le taser est indispensable pour ceux qui refusent de se laisser menotter  :;):

----------


## alucard le mordant

Pour l'instant j'utilisais plutôt le flingue pour les récalcitrants.


POLICE BRUTALITY!!!!

----------


## DeadFish

> Ca a l'air sympa  En plus j'ai trouvé un bon plan pour l'avoir à petit prix, c'est tentant


Doucement, moussaillon. Pour à peine plus cher, tu peux gratter d'autres jeux que tu ne lanceras jamais. Ou les lancer puis les démonter et gagner en street cred. 




> J'ai du mal à voir si c'est moi qui joue mal au jeu ou si c'est normal.


Nan, c'est normal, de ce que j'en ai vu. Mais, fatalement, comment tu veux faire cohabiter de la planification et de l'aléatoire sans qu'ils se marchent dessus ? Le truc qu'ils cherchaient, à mon avis, c'est de pousser les joueurs à trouver un compromis entre assurer et perdre du temps d'une part, et la jouer Rambo pour gratter des chronos d'autre part. Ce que tend à confirmer l'aléatoire limité, puisque ça revient à repérer les zones clé, les assurer quitte à tatonner, et bomber le niveau le reste du temps.

Mais ouais, il a le séant entre deux tabourets. Faudra voir s'il tient sur la longueur, aussi, parce que ça peut être répétitif, mine de rien.

----------


## schouffy

Je suis pas trop d'accord avec vous. Avec le bon équipement et les bonnes lignes de vue, il est tout à fait possible de faire des plans qui fonctionnent tout le temps, peu importe le placement des ennemis. Faites le sur des petites maps, c'est assez rapide et ça devrait vous convaincre. Après sur de grandes maps c'est pareil mais plus fastidieux.
Les équipements sont très importants, notamment les boucliers ou les armes qui sont rapides à dégainer après avoir ouvert une porte par exemple.

----------


## FrousT

> Doucement, moussaillon. Pour à peine plus cher, tu peux gratter d'autres jeux que tu ne lanceras jamais. Ou les lancer puis les démonter et gagner en street cred. http://forum.canardpc.com/images/icons/icon14.png.


Oué j'ai pris le bundle tout à l'heure  :tired:  Toujours pas test par contre mais ça viendra  ::):

----------


## doshu

> Sinon en tant qu'ancien fanbois des FF, j'ai fait le 6,7,8,9,10,12 (les 2 derniers j'ai réussi à voler la console et le jeux à des potes faut pas déconner ) je me suis pris le *Final Fantasy 13*


Tu gagnerais sans doute plus à faire FF4 et 5. Vu ce que j'ai entendu/vu du 13...

----------


## Supergounou

J'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre toute cette haine envers FF13. On en parle justement sur le topic des bons plans:




> Reste la trilogie du 13, je n'ai joué qu'au premier (FF13) et je l'ai plutôt bien aimé. Excellent univers, combats dynamiques et stratégiques, malheureusement le jeu est ultra-linéaire (pas de ville, de magasin, de PNJ) et les personnages sont haïssablement stupides.





> J'entends souvent ça sur FF13, ce n'est pas vrai. Oui il est difficile sur la fin, mais pas besoin de farmer. Il faut vraiment assimiler toutes les mécaniques de gameplay présentes dans le tuto (de 20h au bas mot, un autre point faible) et les appliquer toutes en même temps pour s'en sortir. C'est aussi (surtout) pour ça que j'aime bien cet opus, c'est parce qu'il y a, pour une fois dans un FF, un vrai challenge, qui ne nécessite pas de bourrer la commande "attaquer" _ad vitam eternam_ pour finir le jeu.





> Dans le 13, l'univers et l'histoire, sont quand même vraiment cools. Par contre, en ce qui concerne "arpenter la carte dans tous les sens pour dénicher les trucs les plus obscurs", je suis complètement d'accord que c'est ce qui manque cruellement au titre


Pas le jeu parfait donc, mais en terme de gameplay c'est peut-être l'un des meilleurs FF.

----------


## Haelnak

Hum, alors oui le gameplay est très bon et le cristarium (un sphérier++ donc) plutôt sympa mais il faut être sacrément motivé pour tenir jusqu'à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Gran Pulse

 et, même un fois là-bas, ce n'est vraiment pas foufou.

Tu as plusieurs FF bien meilleurs dans leur globalité et, même si le système de jeu est hyper important, on peut opter pour quelque chose d'un poil moins réussi si tout "l'enrobage" est nettement au-dessus.

----------


## doshu

Alors que les 4 et 5 sont, pour des FF, très bons. Et surtout, en tant qu'amateur de la licence, c'est une découverte très sympa !

----------


## Supergounou

> Hum, alors oui le gameplay est très bon et le cristarium (un sphérier++ donc) plutôt sympa mais il faut être sacrément motivé pour tenir jusqu'à 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Gran Pulse 
> 
> et, même un fois là-bas, ce n'est vraiment pas foufou.


Jusqu'à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Gran Pulse

 ( :;): ), peut-être pas, mais j'avoue avoir bien râlé sur les 20 premières de jeu où il suffit de bourrer "attaquer" sans cesse. Mais bon, c'est un FF quoi.

----------


## Haelnak

T'es sérieux avec ta balise spoiler ?  :ouaiouai: 

En plus tu me cites sans _déspoileriser_ mon post...

Tu fais ça :



> En fait, dans Fight Club, Kaizer Soze est mort depuis le début !
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ouai c'est dommage qu'il soit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Supergounou

> Alors que les 4 et 5 sont, pour des FF, très bons. Et surtout, en tant qu'amateur de la licence, c'est une découverte très sympa !


Le soucis des vieux opus, c'est qu'on s'y fait carrément chier en combat tellement tout pousse au grosbillisme.

----------


## doshu

Ah ? J'ai pas ce souvenir. Mais quand bien même, 20h+ de ligne droite dans FF13 avant d'avoir un poil de liberté, ça doit être assez affreux.

----------


## Haelnak

Ça l'est, oui. 

Mais ce ne sont pas des vraiment des lignes droites, ça ressemble à ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> T'es sérieux avec ta balise spoiler ? 
> 
> En plus tu me cites sans _déspoileriser_ mon post...


Je voulais pas relancer le débat sur le spoil, t'es relou nAKAZZ... Si j'avais pu, crois moi que j'aurais mis une balise sur ton premier message, mais une fois que le mal est fait... 5 posts avant, quelqu'un dit qu'il va commencer le jeu, ce serait bien de lui laisser LA surprise du jeu, non?




> Ah ? J'ai pas ce souvenir. Mais quand bien même, 20h+ de ligne droite dans FF13 avant d'avoir un poil de liberté, ça doit être assez affreux.


Comme je le disais plus tôt, tout le jeu est une ligne droite et il n'y a aucune liberté. Je souhaitais juste pointer le fait que, pour la première fois dans un FF, les combats étaient intéressants/avec du challenge. Ça mérite d'être précisé.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je voulais pas relancer le débat sur le spoil, t'es relou nAKAZZ... Si j'avais pu, crois moi que j'aurais mis une balise sur ton premier message, mais une fois que le mal est fait... 5 posts avant, quelqu'un dit qu'il va commencer le jeu, ce serait bien de lui laisser LA surprise du jeu, non?


Ce n'est qu'un nom de zone pas forcément révélateur de quoi que ce soit... Enfin bon, je vais ajouter une balise spoiler "au cas où".

Et il n'y a aucun débat, je ne trouvais simplement pas gênant de balancer cette info. Apparemment, toi, oui. Du coup je mets une balise.

Oui, je peut être un homme conciliant.

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a pas une règle qui interdit de parler de FF sur ce forum ?
Parce que je crois qu'il faudrait.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu gagnerais sans doute plus à faire FF4 et 5. Vu ce que j'ai entendu/vu du 13...


Mouais.... FF4 et 5 se rapprochent plus de Mystic Quest que d'autre chose.

Non, il gagnerait plus à faire les Dragon Quest (7,8,9 et les Monsters  ::wub:: )





> Y'a pas une règle qui interdit de parler de *RPG* sur ce forum ?
> Parce que je crois qu'il faudrait.


On te connait hein  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

Ba le problème de Final Fantasy c'est que c'est comme de l’électronique placé en merde sur un bureau. T'en prends un et comme les fils sont emmêlés y'a tous les autres qui viennent.

Je sais pas, c'est comme si à chaque fois que quelqu'un mentionnait un épisode de CoD t'avait SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT 10 personnes qui débarquaient pour donner leur classement personnel de la série, en t'expliquant que _comme même_ le scénario de Black Ops 2 il était mieux que celui de Modern Warfare 3.

----------


## Catel

C'est exactement ce qui en fait le charme.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lilja

Il faut d'abord jouer à FF VI
Tactics (Sur PS1, pas la suite merdique sur GBA)

Puis on peut tester d'autres épisodes appréciés des gens du forum.

Il y a toujours eu un gros débat sur le meilleur FF entre le VII et le VI mais bon... les ayant refait adulte, je trouve le VI impeccable sur les personnages ou 
la direction artistique.

----------


## znokiss

> en t'expliquant que _comme même_ le scénario de Black Ops 2 il était mieux que celui de Modern Warfare 3.


Je suis pas exactement d'accord, Modern Warfare 1 reste le mieux placé à mon humble avis, bien que le Kevin Spacey d'Advanced Warfare le talonne à la cheville. Mais peut-être que je me trompe et qu'un spécialiste pourrait nous aiguiller.

----------


## Haelnak

Je viens de terminer *Lara Croft & The Guardian of Light* et j'enchaîne donc logiquement sur *Lara Croft & The Temple of Osiris*.

Premier point un poil décevant, les mouvements de Lara semblent un poil plus flottants lors d'un changement de direction. C'est léger, ça s'oublie vite mais ça ressent quand on vient de quitter TGoL
Je ne suis pas non plus fan du système à base de hub, je préférais l'enchaînement de niveaux classique du premier opus avec la liste permettant d'en choisir un rapidement.
Dernier point noir, pour le moment, les DLCs sont honteux. Je les ai pris parce qu'ils n'étaient pas chers et que les costumes/défis peuvent être sympas mais ça ajoute des armes/items potentiellement craqués par la même occasion. Idée de merde  :ouaiouai: 

Sinon tout le reste est cool.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Pouf un papillon géant écrasé sur le pare-brise qui donne une chouette clé pour ouvrir une tour dans laquelle se trouve un chouette chevalier qui me bute d'un seul coup même avec le bouclier. Chouette.

----------


## Zerger

> Ba le problème de Final Fantasy c'est que c'est comme de l’électronique placé en merde sur un bureau. T'en prends un et comme les fils sont emmêlés y'a tous les autres qui viennent.
> 
> Je sais pas, c'est comme si à chaque fois que quelqu'un mentionnait un épisode de CoD t'avait SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT 10 personnes qui débarquaient pour donner leur classement personnel de la série, en t'expliquant que _comme même_ le scénario de Black Ops 2 il était mieux que celui de Modern Warfare 3.


Bah c'est pas de notre faute si ils sont tous excellents. Les gens doivent savoir !

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dark souls:*Pouf un papillon géant écrasé sur le pare-brise qui donne une chouette clé pour ouvrir *une tour dans laquelle se trouve un chouette chevalier qui me bute d'un seul coup même avec le bouclier*. Chouette.


Pourtant tu Havel choix de le contourner, si t'en avais envie. Mais bute-le, la récompense à la clé vaut bien quelques morts honteuses  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Havel  ::'(:

----------


## Herr Peter

Commencé hier soir *OceanHorn: Monster Of Uncharted Seas*, un _Zelda-like_ (j'ai souvent entendu dire ça sur le jeu, moi je n'en sais rien vu que je n'ai jamais joué à un Zelda de ma vie...) très mignon et coloré, où l'on voyage d'île en île afin de continuer la quête entreprise pour le papounet du héro.

J'en suis à environ 1-2h de jeu et pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup, même si certains râleront sur le fait que c'est au joueur de découvrir par lui-même les coups spéciaux, en expérimentant et non via des tutos. Un peu comme les sauts dans Dark Souls, quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Hein, on peut sauter dans Dark Souls? Et pourquoi pas descendre rapidement les échelles, tant qu'on y est?  ::P:

----------


## orime

Donkey Kong sur Snes.
Bon sang, je me souvenais pas de trucs aussi raides (les wagons, les tonneaux). Comment j'ai pu le terminer à 10 ans ?  ::O: 
Dans la foulée, A link to the past, pour le coté madeleine de Proust.

----------


## Zerger

> Hein, on peut sauter dans Dark Souls? Et pourquoi pas descendre rapidement les échelles, tant qu'on y est?


Et encore, le truc le plus planqué, c'est le dual wield  :tired:

----------


## hisvin

> Et encore, le truc le plus planqué, c'est le dual wield


J'ai vu ça tout à l'heure...  ::|: 

*Dark souls:*A pu gargouilles. J'ai récupéré la queue hache mais bon, ça m'a l'air nul comparé à mon hallebarde. Je suis retourné au tout début du jeu, fait le ménage (2 chevaliers noirs et un autre humain) puis j'ai testé le boss...Après une dizaine d'essais, je laisse tomber. C'est un sac à points de vie et le fait qu'il te trucide d'un coup, c'est trop pour mes nerfs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai vu ça tout à l'heure... 
> 
> *Dark souls:*A pu gargouilles. J'ai récupéré la queue hache mais bon, ça m'a l'air nul comparé à mon hallebarde. Je suis retourné au tout début du jeu, fait le ménage (2 chevaliers noirs et un autre humain) puis j'ai testé le boss...Après une dizaine d'essais, je laisse tomber. C'est un sac à points de vie et le fait qu'il te trucide d'un coup, c'est trop pour mes nerfs.


Le début tout début, la zone de tuto?

----------


## hisvin

Ya..

----------


## parpaingue

Ah je vois bien la rage ouais. Mon dernier run j'étais revenu tôt pour prendre l'anneau, j'avais tenté aussi mais j'avais abandonné parce que même si je sais le gérer tout à fait correctement, au début du jeu j'étais tellement en carton (mago en plus) que si 'il pétait deux coups de suite le coup de hache+explosion, à moins d'être super placé avant, la simple taille réduite de l'arène faisait que boum.

----------


## Momock

Comment je déteste ce boss, avec son attaque de zone qui fait 20 carrés. À se réserver pour plus tard.

C'est quand-même sympa ces jeux où on te laisse t'aventurer librement dans des zones pas du tout taillées pour ton niveau, mais qui laissent en même temps suffisament d'espoir pour que tu te dises que ça vaut la peine de persévérer dans cette voie même si tu meurs en boucle. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé dans *Legend of Grimrock 2*, où je suis en train de parcourir à la toute fin du jeu une zone que j'aurais dû explorer au début mais vers laquelle je n'avais pas trouvé comment accéder (alors que c'était super simple). Ça ne m'empêche pas de tomber sur des salles cauchemardesques qui peuvent me réduire à néant, malgré ma troupe de haut niveau. 

Sinon je me suis mis à *Styx: Master of Shadows*. Deux choses sur ce jeu:

- je ne comprends pas les repproches excesifs faits par certains sur la maniabilité du jeu. On a bien à certains endroits un peu de bullshit Assassin's Creedesque avec le bonhomme qui grimpe où ça lui chante (si on entre aucune direction, sinon il va dans la direction indiquée, quand-même!), mais globalement on contrôle pas mal le personnage, on saute allègrement comme perso de jeu de plateforme 3D cartoonesque et en plus il a des bras à rallonge invisibles pour s'agripper aux rebords, donc c'est quand-même dur de se vautrer.

- c'est un de ces jeux avec de la "verticalité", et je crois que de tous les jeux de fufu ou pseudo-fufu auxquels j'ai joués, c'est celui qui fait le plus d'efforts pour mériter sont petit label "verticalité inside" que tout le monde s'arrache. Sauf qu'en vrai... ben je m'en balance de la verticalité. Ça ne m'intéresse pas, je trouve que ça n'apporte rien au niveau de l'infiltration, et ça me gonfle un peu de devoir sans cesse lever et baisser le "regard" pour voir ce qu'il se passe. J'ai pas un écran vertical, il est horizontal! Foutez-moi de l'horizontalité, bande de sagouins! Rien que de voir la mention "verticalité" dans les communiqués commerciaux de futurs jeux me gonfle au plus haut point.

Sinon à part ça... ben c'est un jeu d'infiltration, un vrai (si t'es pris, t'es mort), les ennemis sont très bêtes, et on a des pouvoirs à la gomme avec une barre de mana qui se recharge juste ce qu'il faut pour toujours pouvoir lancer une supervision (qui ne voit pas au travers des murs, celà dit) ou créer un clone qu'on peut envoyer faires des trucs (une idée franchement rigolote). Les assassinats silencieux ne sont pas si simple à exécuter, ce qui est un bon point (ils mettent du temps à se faire, et feront quand-même un tout p'tit peu de bruit). Mais c'est vraiment dommage que les ennemis soient si cons, ils se laissent distraire et berner très facilement avec le clone (qui est gratos à cause de la mini regen de mana... la regen, ce cancer quelque soit le jeu). Enfin j'ai fait que le premier niveau, peut-être que plus tard y'aura des ennemis qui seront conscient que c'est juste un clone innofensif et pas la vraie menace...

Je me suis aussi mis (ou remis) aux jeux de Locomalito, dont je n'avait joué qu'à L'Abbaye des Morts, Maldita Castilla et HydoraH. Je joue surtout à The Curse of Issyos et Gaurodan (j'ai d'ailleurs fini Issyos avec le bonne fin, content).

----------


## Supergounou

> Ya..


Toi, t'es allé mater des let's play!  ::P: 
Je pense que t'es un peu low-level pour ce boss, je te conseille d'y revenir un peu plus tard.

----------


## hisvin

> Toi, t'es allé mater des let's play!


 :Fuck:

----------


## Supergounou

T'as le droit hein  :;):  Je pense que 75% des joueurs ont fait comme toi. Perso, je trouve ça dommage pour un premier run, ça gâche quand même beaucoup le côté "découverte" très intéressant dans le jeu.

----------


## hisvin

Je me suis arrêté là.

----------


## Tremex

*Into the Stars* vient de sortir "officiellement" samedi.

J'avais flanqué 20 $ dedans histoire de rigoler, je ne suis pas sûr d'en avoir pour mon argent.

Démarrage du jeu : en mode fenêtré 1280 x1024, faut aller régler les options du jeu car pas capable de s'ajuster automatiquement à tout l'écran. Puis texte d'introduction en français, mais avec bout de paragraphe doublé et un autre manquant...
Ne nécessite qu'une poignée de touches du clavier mais encore trop : on déplace le vaisseau-arche d'un point d'intérêt à un autre comme si on le pilotait, mais inutile avec un tel machin. Une carte tactique avec pointage à la souris serait plus efficace. Mais il ne resterait plus grand-chose de mignon au jeu. A l'opposé, une association des touches 1 à 6 du clavier aux six onglets de gestion eut été bien pertinente.
Pour sauvegarder, il faut quitter obligatoirement la partie. Puis la relancer mais ça plante. J'ai vu apparaître plein de processus bizarres dans le gestionnaire de ressources, qui arrive à "freezer" là-dessus.
Au quatrième essai, alors que les événements aléatoires me semblaient favorables, plantage en tentant de sauvegarder.
Cinquième essai : finalement la sauvegarde semble avoir marché, on continue. Je resauvegarde par sécurité avant une mission d'exploration, et je relance donc le jeu. Là, mes passagers se mettent à crever comme des mouches sans qu'aucune alerte précise ne s'affiche, et tout allait bien deux minutes plus tôt.

Arrêt pour ce soir. Il y a des chances pour que mon prochain commentaire soit plutôt dans la rubrique "jeu à laisser tomber". J'étais prévenu, mauvais pré-test il y a quelques mois dans CPC. Et je n'en suis qu'à mon deuxième secteur, sans avoir encore vu ce qui sert de combat...

Bref, ça me donne envie de ressortir Space Rangers 2 qui est bien moins beau mais infiniment plus riche et intéressant à gérer. Ou de conseiller Faster Than Light, que je n'ai jamais testé mais au vu des commentaires sur le fil dédié, semble plus que correct.

----------


## DreadMetis

Alors tant qu'à jouer à un jeu mal fini (enfin juste toujours pas fini), pas cher mais marrant quand même je joue moi en petites sessions violentes de Volo Airsport. Le pitch : décor procédural de massif montagneux, un p'tit avatar en boudins, et une *Wingsuit* !! Y'a vraiment pas grand'chose encore (l'avatar est même pas texturé), encore en cours de développement donc accès anticipé. Et ne cherchez pas de bouton "ouvrir mon parachute" y'en a pas  :;): 
Le site officiel : https://volo-airsport.com/


Et aussi quand y'a du monde, un p'tit Gang Beasts... A 4 c'est éclats de rire garantis !

----------


## Herr Peter

> Alors tant qu'à jouer à un jeu mal fini (enfin juste toujours pas fini), pas cher mais marrant quand même je joue moi en petites sessions violentes de Volo Airsport. Le pitch : décor procédural de massif montagneux, un p'tit avatar en boudins, et une *Wingsuit* !! Y'a vraiment pas grand'chose encore (l'avatar est même pas texturé), encore en cours de développement donc accès anticipé. Et ne cherchez pas de bouton "ouvrir mon parachute" y'en a pas 
> Le site officiel : https://volo-airsport.com/


Il a l'air sacrément chouette ce jeu ! Dommage que ma confiance en l'accès anticipé soit proche de zéro actuellement, mais je le mets en _wishlist_.

----------


## Polochon_street

Sur les bons conseils du topac «-Qu'est-ce que ça vaut? »-j'ai lancé *Mark of The Ninja* qui traînait dans ma biblio Steam.
J'ai eu un petit peu de mal à accrocher au début (enfin le temps de choper des réflexes c'est un peu pénible, comme tous les jeux), mais je commence à accrocher un peu. La preuve, j'ai enchaîné deux niveaux d'affilés alors que je m'étais fixé un par jour!  ::P: 

Et puis très bonne surprise de retrouver le graphisme de Shank, que j'avais adoré (enfin, surtout Shank 2 en co-op). Bref, pour l'instant c'est bien sympathique!  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

"Bien sympathique"  :tired:  
C'est tout simplement excellent Mark of the Ninja  :tired:

----------


## kennyo

J'ai pas fait le DLC à fond, mais un peu trop simple Mark of The Ninja, on peut se le faire à la bourrin. 

J'ai voulu avoir tous les trucs à trouver et tous les succès, donc je l'ai fait sans jamais me faire repérer, mais si on s'en fou de ça, le bourrin passe. C'est le bémol du jeu pour moi.

Mais autrement c'est une pépite, clairement.

----------


## Momock

Le bourrin passe dans Mark of the Ninja? Il me semblait qu'on mourrait super vite. Peut-être que je mélange le mode normal et le new game plus dans ma tête...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

MOTN, justement il est génial pour ca. Tu peux littéralement faire deux fois le jeu. Une fois en ne tuant PERSONNE, et la deuxième en tuant TOUT LE MONDE. Et c'est génial, car ça change tout le gameplay. Une salle toute simple où il faut éviter les mecs deviendra très compliquée lorsqu'il faudra buter tout le monde, et inversement. Et c'est comme ca qu'on se tape les meilleurs scores et les meilleurs kiffs sur le jeu.

Vous *devez* faire ces deux runs si vous avez le jeu.

----------


## Cabfire

Alors moi je joue a *Styx*, vu la promo sur Steam. 

Bon c'est pas trop mal. Sauf que j'ai lancé le truc en Extreme et j'ai mis 10 heures a comprendre qu'on pouvait sauvegarder manuellement. Je rageais gravement sur le placement des checkpoints. Mais du coup ça va mieux et c'est agréable !

Sinon on se fait un full run coop sur *Dark Soul 2: Scholar of the First Sin*, et même si forcement ça change la philosophie du jeu, c'est bien bien fun !

----------


## Momock

> MOTN, justement il est génial pour ca. Tu peux littéralement faire deux fois le jeu. Une fois en ne tuant PERSONNE, et la deuxième en tuant TOUT LE MONDE. Et c'est génial, car ça change tout le gameplay. Une salle toute simple où il faut éviter les mecs deviendra très compliquée lorsqu'il faudra buter tout le monde, et inversement. Et c'est comme ca qu'on se tape les meilleurs scores et les meilleurs kiffs sur le jeu.
> 
> Vous *devez* faire ces deux runs si vous avez le jeu.


Tuer tout le monde =/= bourrin. Par bourrin, je comprends "en donnant l'alerte et en fonçant dans le lard des ennemis".

Mais oui, il faut y jouer de ces deux façons.

Dans Styx aussi d'ailleurs, d'une certaine manière, vu que le jeu te laisse refaire les missions pour obtenir l'XP que t'as loupée la première fois. Y'a 4 objectifs optionnels qui donnent de l'XP dans les missions: ne tuer personne, ne donner aucune alerte, finir la mission en moins de X minutes, et ramasser tous les collectibles. Donc le truc logique à faire, c'est de prendre son temps à ne pas donner l'alerte et à tout bien explorer la première fois, en tuant tout le monde discretos pour pouvoir chercher les collectibles tranquile, puis refaire la mission en traçant direct vers la sortie et en ignorant tout le monde (quitte à donner l'alerte, tant qu'on ne se fait pas tuer on s'en fout).

----------


## Herr Peter

> Alors moi je joue a *Styx*, vu la promo sur Steam. 
> 
> Bon c'est pas trop mal. Sauf que j'ai lancé le truc en Extreme et j'ai mis 10 heures a comprendre qu'on pouvait sauvegarder manuellement. Je rageais gravement sur le placement des checkpoints. Mais du coup ça va mieux et c'est agréable !


Jouer à Styx sans les quicksaves, c'est dangereux pour les nerfs, tellement ce jeu peut être impitoyable quand tu fais une boulette (et pourquoi diable les devs n'ont-ils pas mentionné ça durant le tuto, raaaaah).

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ah, c'est exactement ça ! Vu les checkpoints j'ai jamais pensé que la sauvegarde manuelle était disponible.

----------


## FrousT

Bonjour c'est bien ici pour parler de *Final Fantasy 13* ?  ::trollface:: 

Je continue mon petit bout de chemin (tout droit le chemin faut pas déconner) j'en suis maintenant à une dizaine d'heure de jeu, et mon point de vue à un petit peu changé. J'apprécie avec surprise les phases de combat maintenant, le swap entre les stratégies apporte beaucoup et rend les combats sympa et dynamique (au final je spam toujours le bouton auto-attaque qui propose le meilleur combo automatiquement c'est une facilité qui me dérange un peu moins maintenant vu qu'il y a d'autre chose à gérer à côté).

La gestion du cristarinarium semble intéressant à première vue mais maintenant j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir beaucoup de possibilité une fois le rôle choisi (soigneur, attaquant, ravageur...) à part mettre les points comme un bourrin vu qu'il y a pas de chemin alternatif.

L'histoire n'avance par contre pas beaucoup, il y a un enjeu super important dès l'intro ça démarre super fort puis la sauce redescend très vite et on marche de carte en carte sans réellement d'explication (obligé d'aller voir les dossier qui explique les événement et les entités/organisme importante de l'univers) c'est dommage car pour l'instant en 10h de jeu j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir fait un truc marquant ou original comme ça pourrait l'être dans les autres FF.
Surement que pour l'instant on avance dans des mondes certes jolis et détaillés mais terriblement vide... Aucun PNJ, aucune ville (pour le moment), aucune interaction avec n'importe qui/quoi, ok 5min mais 10h à marcher ouvrir des coffres et buté des monstres c'est bien mais j'ai pas l'impression d'appartenir à ce monde pour le moment... 

Bon j'arrive bientôt à Palumpolum ville dite commerçante, le problèmes c'est que les points de sauvegarde font déjà magasin, amélioration d'item, coq au vin et petit four... Donc je sais pas trop si je vais être déçu par l'absence de PNJ ou d'activité facultative  :tired: 

Au final j'ai quand même envie de continuer et j'arriverais surement à la fin car les points positif effacent pour le moment les points négatifs, _wait and see stay tuned_.

Ah oui pour la musique je ne me prononce pas, elle est discrète et presque oubliable pour le moment mais j'ai bien compris que Nobuo Uematsu n'a pas travaillé sur cet épisode donc bon....

----------


## Ginfizz

Je viens de le prendre aussi (vive les promos steam !) mais je le garde pour plus tard. Ton retour me rassure, dans le sens où je l'ai vraiment pris pour le système de combat tactico/dynamique et j'avais peur qu'il soit décevant sur ce plan-là. Pour le reste par contre c'est ce à quoi je m'attendais, ce qui ne me dérange pas (j'ai FFVI à finir si je veux du "Vrai et Bon FF").

Sinon ce qui me concerne :

*Dragon Quest Heroes* : une claque dans le museau ! (jeu de mots subtil ^^)

Je le définirais comme un mix : musô / tower defense / rpg-light.

Le principe : du gros défouraillage mais pas brainless, le truc étant d'arriver à réfléchir au milieu de l'action trépidante et des effets pyrotechniques virevoltants qui occupent le champ de bataille.

Facile et fun à prendre en main, bien foutu dans sa réalisation technique et artistique pour peu qu'on aime le genre (voix japonaises impératives pour l'immersion), actuellement à 7/8 heures de jeu j'adhère totalement !

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens de le prendre aussi (vive les promos steam !) mais je le garde pour plus tard. Ton retour me rassure, dans le sens où je l'ai vraiment pris pour le système de combat tactico/dynamique et j'avais peur qu'il soit décevant sur ce plan-là. Pour le reste par contre c'est ce à quoi je m'attendais, ce qui ne me dérange pas (j'ai FFVI à finir si je veux du "Vrai et Bon FF").


Les combats pour un habitués des FF tu va te faire chié les 2-3 premières heures, après ca ira mieux. Pour ce que je critique c'est vraiment concernant les 10 premières heures de jeu où j'en suis et mon ressenti, je me doute que ça s'améliore sur la suite (plus de liberté etc... Enfin un FF ?  ::ninja:: ) mais comme je sais pas je me méfie

----------


## ShotMaster

FF13 est un couloir pendant 90% du jeu hein. Un joli couloir sympa mais un couloir.

----------


## FrousT

> FF13 est un couloir pendant 90% du jeu hein. Un joli couloir sympa mais un couloir.


D'un autre côté ca évite de perdre du temps ! Final Fantasy évolue en même temps que nous, j'ai plus le temps comme quand j'avais 13 ans, de parcourir la map sur mon chocobo magique pendant des heures, ou faire des quêtes longue de plusieurs heures déguisé en travlo pendant que Tifa fait la put fait son job  ::ninja::  Et ça Square l'a bien compris et me fait économiser ce temps précieux, merci Square  :;):

----------


## ShotMaster

Le jeu est pas moins long pourtant  ::ninja:: 

Nan le vrai défaut de FF13 c'est Vanille. Et Hope un peu aussi. Mais surtout Vanille. PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE BORDEL DE MERDE VA T'EMPALER SUR TON BATON A LA CON.

----------


## FrousT

Hope J'en peux plus le gosse qui arrête pas de pleurer car _*spoil*_ pendant des heures alors qu'on lui évite le goulag, enkuler de jeune va...

Ah oui question pour ceux qui y ont joué, voix Anglaise ou Jap ? J'alterne les deux parce que des fois je fais autre chose à côté donc je suis les dialogues avec la version Anglaise mais je pense qu'elle pue la merde comparé à la version jap donc j'ai un doute si je me gâche vraiment une partie de l'ambiance ou si "_on s'en branle_"...

----------


## ShotMaster

Voix Jap, toujours quand c'est possible.

Vanille va devenir BIEN PIRE que Hope. Vraiment.

----------


## Lilja

> D'un autre côté ca évite de perdre du temps ! Final Fantasy évolue en même temps que nous, j'ai plus le temps comme quand j'avais 13 ans, de parcourir la map sur mon chocobo magique pendant des heures, ou faire des quêtes longue de plusieurs heures déguisé en travlo pendant que Tifa fait la put fait son job  Et ça Square l'a bien compris et me fait économiser ce temps précieux, merci Square


Joue pas au XV alors (bon le XIV c'est un MMO donc osef), il y aura beaucoup de ballades  ::):  

L'histoire est anecdotique mais Lightning a la classe, c'est ce que je retiens le plus. Je savais à quoi m'en tenir avec le gameplay au vu des nombreux tests écrits ou vidéos donc j'ai juste regardé les cinématiques sur youtube.
Je me rappelle de quelques fanboys à l'époque qui m'ont motivé à suivre ce que je ne connaissais pas vraiment.

T'as joué à FF VI et Tactics ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Voix Jap, toujours quand c'est possible.


Ouais nan.

Je me réveille encore la nuit les draps couverts de merde quand je repense à Valkyria Chronicle.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah c'était très bien Valkyria !  :;):  
C'est quoi le problème avec les voix ? Les aigus qui te déchire les tympans ?

----------


## FrousT

> T'as joué à FF VI et Tactics ?


Tactics oui et non pour le 6 j'ai commencé sur le 7 comme beaucoup et j'ai un peu honte car je sais qu'il est très bien ce 6  ::unsure::  Après j'ai aucun problème avec la durée du jeu (je rigole quand je dit que j'ai plus le temps je suis au chômage donc bon  ::ninja:: )
Mais je retrouve pas pour le moment la magie des autres FF où on côtoie dès le début la civilisation et où l'intrigue avance progressivement, là on nous balance tout quasiment de suite mais on nous interdit tout contact avec se monde, on marche dans des zones vides... C'est dommage.

Genre le 7 Midgar, les quartiers, le bar de tifolle. Le 8 l'université de Balamb Garden. Le 9 Alexandrie  :Bave: . Le 13 des couloirs de glace, de glace, ah des cailloux, ah une forêt  ::o:

----------


## ShotMaster

> Ouais nan.
> 
> Je me réveille encore la nuit les draps couverts de merde quand je repense à Valkyria Chronicle.


Heu, le doublage Jap de Valkyria Chronicles est absolument excellent, en plus d'être blindés de doubleurs très connus (Y'a Jun Fukuyama quoi)

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi le problème avec les voix ? Les aigus qui te déchire les tympans ?


Ba c'est tout quoi.
On est extrêmement critique envers les doublages français mais je pense que c'est simplement parce qu'on sait comment parlent réellement les français.

Les doublages japonais c'est toujours les mêmes, t'as effectivement les personnages féminins avec des voix de gamine de 12 ans qui braillent, et puis les vieux avec une voix grave qui braillent, et les jeunes avec une voix qui part un peu dans les aigus quand ils braillent façon DBZ. Tout le monde braille en fait.

Et c'est un peu pareil pour les américains, ils prennent des voix graves et ils parlent doucement et c'est bon, c'est trop mature.

----------


## Cabfire

Je pense que tu oublies aussi le gars qui tu le sens, joue sa vie à chaque secondes, même quand il se fait un putain de bol de nouille dans sa cuisine.

Ceci dit, je suis assez d'accord avec toi ^^

----------


## Supergounou

> Lightning a la classe


This. C'est même la seule à qui je n'avais pas continuellement envie de mettre des tartes.

----------


## Lilja

FrousT 

Oui franchement tu peux jouer au VI par après (version snes ou PS1).
La musique n'a pas de faux pas contrairement au VII, les personnages principaux ont tous un bon chara design (hormis quelques personnages secondaires WTF qui sont plus là pour accompagner)... au niveau des dialogues ou de l'histoire, c'est plus épuré mais on comprend assez bien de quoi il en retourne et les trames principales ou secondaires sont de qualité.
La difficulté contre les boss est plutôt bien équilibrée. L'aspect tactique est laissé de côté mais vu le nombre de personnages, il y a beaucoup de variété dans les actions à effectuer. 

L'équipe est probablement la plus impressionnante ayant bossé sur un FF... je trouve que le boulot effectué dans ce qui est important dans le jeu est d'une qualité plus constante, c'est un épisode qui reste plus mature.

----------


## ShotMaster

Y'a son pote motard/broudeur/beau-gosse qui ferme suffisamment sa gueule pour pas avoir envie de le claquer aussi.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai bien kiffé Snow, je peux allez me pendre non ?

----------


## FrousT

> FrousT


Bah j'étais pas parti sur un run marathon FF en particulier mais je ferais le 6 à la prochaine occasion, je me le suis juré depuis longtemps  :;): 
C'est surement le seul qui me reste à faire, j'ai pas la force de faire les premiers... Peut être aussi le XIII-2 et lighting return j'ai cru voir des retour positifs dessus on verra si je suis pas en overdose après avoir fini le XIII  ::P:

----------


## ShotMaster

Ils sont mieux que le 13.

Et Snow voilà, c'est ça le nom du mec pas trop tête à claque.

----------


## BenRicard

*Rocket League* et on est d'accord avec un pote pour dire que les mecs ont mis de la drogue dans leur jeu. Quand tu commence, c'est difficile de décroché.

----------


## Lilja

> Bah j'étais pas parti sur un run marathon FF en particulier mais je ferais le 6 à la prochaine occasion 
> C'est surement le seul qui me reste à faire, j'ai pas la force de faire les premiers...


Oui tu peux jouer au VI sans souci, le jeu est toujours jouable aujourd'hui... ce n'est pas comme le IV qui fait plus penser à un jeu Nes.
Techniquement ils maitrisent assez bien les outils (ce qui permet d'avoir un beau jeu et quelques passage brillants comme l'Opéra).

----------


## Haelnak

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* - Pour le moment c'est sympa.
*Lara Croft & The Guardian of Light* - À deux, c'est mieux. Surtout sur le même écran. 
*Lara Croft & The Temple of Osiris* - À trois, c'est marrant mais moins lisible que The Guardian of Light. Idem, en local.

----------


## narakis

> Bah j'étais pas parti sur un run marathon FF en particulier mais je ferais le 6 à la prochaine occasion 
> C'est surement le seul qui me reste à faire, j'ai pas la force de faire les premiers...


 Je conseil la version gba, la traduction fr est bonne et c'est les même graphisme que l'original.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Rocket League* et on est d'accord avec un pote pour dire que les mecs ont mis de la drogue dans leur jeu. Quand tu commence, c'est difficile de décroché.


J'ai trouvé un antidote à cette drogue: le Ragequit  :;):

----------


## Zerger

> Bah j'étais pas parti sur un run marathon FF en particulier mais je ferais le 6 à la prochaine occasion, je me le suis juré depuis longtemps


Tu as voulu te garder le meilleur pour la fin ?  :;): 

Je pense que niveau gameplay, ca va etre tellement different du XIII que tu risques aucune overdose

----------


## Lilja

> Je conseil la version gba, la traduction fr est bonne et c'est les même graphisme que l'original.


Si on possède le jeu et qu'on choppe la version SNES traduite sur le net... c'est légal ?

----------


## Supergounou

C'est très délicat l'émulation, parce qu'en soit c'est pas légal, même les conneries "si tu possèdes le jeu original t'es dans la légalité", mais les éditeurs semblent fermer les yeux, les gros sites de jeux vidéo en font presque l'apologie, les streamers ne se cachent pas quand ils l'utilisent, etc...

----------


## schouffy

ça n'a jamais été légal de télécharger [quelque chose] dont on a l'original (je sais même pas d'où ça sort ce truc), je pense que c'est juste que dans l'improbable cas où on vient te faire chier avec ça, tu peux peut-être calmer le jeu auprès de l'ayant droit en montrant que t'as raqué. Et encore je demande à voir.

----------


## Canard WC

> FF13 est un couloir pendant 90% du jeu hein. Un joli couloir sympa mais un couloir.


Par contre passé ce long couloir, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'arrêtais pas de me perdre dans les grandes plaines

  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

J'approche de la fin de *MGS V*.
Je vais pas tartiner de noir, mais sachez qu'il y a de très légers spoilers en dessous.

Ce jeu m'aura fait passer par toutes les émotions, dans l'ordre :
- c'est chiant (le prologue, normal quoi)
- les premières missions sont trop cool
- on débloque un peu de matos (le c4  :Bave: ), ça devient vraiment excellent. Par contre, j'arrive pas à viser au pad, je vais plutôt me le prendre sur PC.
- rebelote étapes 1 à 3 sur PC
- ça déchire tout c'est vraiment le meilleur jeu depuis longtemps. C'est toujours pareil mais osef
- Quand y'a du MGS c'est vraiment pas terrible qd même (skulls, "golem de feu", mecha, boobs,..). Mais entre les passages MGS c'est plutôt cool mais répétitif.
- Euh ça commence à me souler quand même.
- *se fait un peu chier à la longue, consulte un walkthrough*. J'en suis à la mission 18, y'en a 50. Woh putain  ::O: 
- bon j'essaye de changer mon style de jeu, ça m'amuse à nouveau un peu.
- Bon bah j'ai fait le tour du jeu. Je vais plutôt m'arrêter à la mission 31 puisqu'après c'est pas hyper utile si j'ai bien compris.


Franchement je trouve que c'est un beau gâchis. Le gameplay m'a vraiment régalé au début, et il est vraiment excellent. Maniabilité parfaite, richesse de l'équipement, IA correcte et prévisible, bac à sable, ça tourne nickel. Avec tout ça je sais pas comment ils ont fait pour me perdre. 
J'imagine que tout le monde a déjà énuméré les défauts, mais tant pis faut que ça sorte.

Déjà, le jeu est vraiment casse-c*uilles à te couper tout le temps. En une heure, je joue 40 minutes et le reste du temps je skip des écrans de stats, des briefings nuls, des génériques, des approches et extractions en hélico,.. Faites un mode arcade qui nous téléporte d'un bout à l'autre instantanément, nom d'une pipe. Et arrêtez de me déposer à 1km de l'objectif alors que tu le survoles presque avant, flûte.

Ensuite la Mother Base. Je m'en cogne. Trouvez des femmes de ménage tout seul et arrêtez de me demander de tout gérer. C'est pas un jeu mobile.

Le scoring. C'est n'importe quoi. Plus j'approche de la "fin", plus je m'en fous et donc je fais mes objectifs à l'arrache. Avant, pour une élimination, j'y allais à poil et je fultonais le type discretos après une demi-heure d'infiltration. Maintenant, je prends un fusil de snipe et je le bute quasiment depuis l'hélico. Un sauvetage ? J'endors ce qu'il faut et je fultone au milieu de la base. Rien à secouer. Et le pire c'est que j'ai de meilleurs notes qu'au début (A/B contre S/A maintenant) car "je vais vite" j'imagine.

Les rares passages scriptés sont complètement ratés. L'exfiltration en pequod avec le mecha aux trousses et un cadavre sur le dos, c'était nul. Les skulls planqués dans le camion, c'était nul.

Enfin l'histoire est "intéressante" (bon pas folle non plus hein) dans son genre et la mise en scène est parfois excellente, mais tellement diluée dans des trucs osef qu'on ne sait même plus quand on joue le scénario principal et quand on fait des contrats tiers. Tout ça se mélange en missions d'élimination ou de sauvetage (toute façon, le mieux c'est de fultoner dans tous les cas) de personnes dont on a oublié le nom instantanément après le briefing. Tout ça est extrêmement répétitif et ennuyeux au bout d'un moment.

Je met quand même un bémol, je n'ai pas détesté puisque je vais le "finir". Mais ma déception est proportionnelle au bonheur que m'ont procuré les premières heures de jeu et à l'espoir que je plaçais dans ce MGS5. Et puis je voudrais que Kiefer Sutherland soit le héros du prochain jeu de David Cage. J'adore sa voix  :Bave:  :Bave: , et au moins on en profitera un peu.

----------


## Olima

Bon je débarque ici suite au FF-gate (je rigole) du topic des bons plans. Un peu trop tard vu que la promo est finie, mais pour une prochaine fois : ça donne quoi le portage pc de FF7 ?
Du coup je me suis rabattu sur Dragon Quest euh, 5 je crois (hand of the heavenly bride) sur DS, et autant j'avais adoré le 9, et un peu avancé sur le 6 sans le finir, autant là je commence à m'ennuyer poliment dès le début. J'adore les slimes, mais le scénar est est quand même pas bouleversant, avec son fils de roi/pas roi qui doit battre des fantomes et sauver les fées du monde des neiges. Ou alors c'est moi qui suis devenu trop flemmard pour grinder des persos.... Bref, c'est clairement pas Chrono Trigger ou FF6, et même pas non plus FF4 il me semble (que je n'ai pas fini non plus mais qui était quand même plus intéressant à suivre). 
(Oui je sais, ce post devrait figurer à 50% dans "vous me conseillez quoi comme jeu, à 50% potentiellement dans  "Les jeux que vous avez abandonnés", à 38 % dans "ça vaut quoi" et à 12,98% dans un topic "les bons plans que vous avez laissé passer comme un con" qui n'existe pas encore et que j'aurai bien créé pour l'occasion, mais j'hésitais trop entre "avec" et "sans" discussions  ::):  )

----------


## Sylvine

Je suis sur Jamestown, un shoot em up donc, je suis arrivé à ce qui semble être le dernier niveau et j'y arrive tout simplement pas.

C'est bien fait (enfin, bien fait, c'est juste une technique pour rallonger la durée de vie), parce qu'il y a un faible nombre de niveaux, mais tu dois les refaire en montant progressivement la difficulté, donc tu t'améliores peu à peu tout en débloquant des vaisseaux au fur et à mesure.
Enfin, ça c'est la théorie, parce qu'en pratique j'ai surtout l'impression d'être arrivé jusque là parce que c'était facile et qu'il suffit d'insister un peu pour passer. Il y a finalement assez peu de projectiles à l'écran, t'as beaucoup de vies et les niveaux sont assez courts, donc même en y allant comme un bourrin ça fini par passer.
Aussi j'exploite à fond le bouclier qui permet d'être invincible pendant quelques secondes, en gros dès que je vois que l'écran est un peu saturé, je le balance.

Pour ce dernier niveau ça passe tout simplement plus, y'a trop de trucs à l'écran, ça ressemble exactement à l'idée que je me faisais d'un shoot em up, un truc complétement impossible pour un humain normal.
Après c'est presque un miracle que je sois allé jusque là, je l'ai lancé un peu par dépit, parce que c'est vraiment pas un jeu et un genre qui m'attirent. Je vais essayer encore un peu, mais j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Rocket League* et on est d'accord avec un pote pour dire que les mecs ont mis de la drogue dans leur jeu. Quand tu commence, c'est difficile de décroché.


La possibilité de jouer depuis les murs et en l'air explose la durée de vie du titre. 
Le tuning de voitures, les voitures en DLC pour enrichir le contenu... des équipes de 1 à 4 joueurs...
L'accès à une foule de paramètres en partie privée (gravité, vitesse, type de balle).
Un mode ranked pour les accros du scoring.
Et maintenant des terrains atypiques.
Du cross-platform pour assurer un matchmaking rapide.

Manquerait plus qu'un mode avec des armes, tiens.

Oui franchement on a un produit basé sur une formule dont il exploite la quintessence, c'est très, très complet.
Petite musique sympa en accueil et pas de loading interminable avant d'arriver en jeu, ça c'est appréciable par rapport à beaucoup d'autres jeux multi.

Oep, c'est très bien conçu et pas addictif sans raison.

----------


## Sylvine

> Petite musique sympa en accueil et pas de loading interminable avant d'arriver en jeu, ça c'est appréciable par rapport à beaucoup d'autres jeux multi.


Pour moi c'est une des raisons principales du succès, le jeu qui optimise à mort ton temps.

Tu peux même t'entrainer pendant que ça cherche une partie quoi !

----------


## Arckalypse

> Ils sont mieux que le 13.


Mouais bof, y a quelques trucs que j'ai bien aimé dans le XIII-2 notamment avec quelques personnages un peu plus sympa que l'équipe de brelle de l'épisode d'origine, mais pour le reste c'est beaucoup de recyclage de l'épisode XIII (notamment les décors/ennemis largement réutilisés). 

Franchement ces suites sont à conseiller qu'à ceux qui ont beaucoup aimé le XIII, car la grosse majorité des défauts demeurent.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*SuperHot*

Amusant, bon concept. J'en suis au moment ou on accède à 

Spoiler Alert! 


la capacité de prendre le contrôle d'un red guy

.

----------


## FrousT

*FF13* again  ::trollface:: 

Bon je m'amuse bien dessus c'est le principal, même si toujours linéaire et répétitif (cinématique, couloir, méchant, couloir, boss, cinématique...). 
J'arrive enfin dans une grande ville avec du monde et tout, en mode trop content je cours sur cette grande place mais personne avec qui vraiment discuter, partager mon point de vue sur la vie  :Emo:  Par contre la chute de fps à 30 dans les zones peuplés ça je l'ai sent bien, je regrette limite les long couloir vides  ::ninja::  (on est bloqués à 60 fps sur ce jeu on dirait, adaptation pc pourrie avec en plus une limite 720p ?  ::ninja:: )

Ah oui par contre les combats c'est le kiff, je suis sous le charme même si parfois un peu trop facile et où on spam auto attaque jusqu'à la fin, les combat plus difficiles par contre sont vraiment intéressant.

----------


## Haelnak

Après, le défaut des combats de FFXIII, c'est qu'il suffit presque toujours de spammer _"auto-attaque"_ et de switcher de configuration d'équipe quand on est en difficulté. 
Du coup c'est un jeu que l'on fera plutôt pour le scénario, les personnages et le visuel que pour son gameplay qui ne s'avère que (trop) rarement intéressant. 
Enfin... Là c'est mon avis, celui d'un mec dont le nombre de JRPGs joués se limite à 5 et demi (FFVII, Pokémon Rouge, FFXIII, Persona 4 et Xenoblade Chronicles X) et je trouve que FFXIII est le moins bon. 

Mais j'en parlais justement il y a quelques jours avec un pote gros amateur de JRPG (oui, c'est un peu triste  ::ninja:: ) et il me disait, pour résumer, que le système de jeu de FFXIII était franchement moyen pour le genre.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Après, le défaut des combats de FFXIII, c'est qu'il suffit presque toujours de spammer _"auto-attaque"_ et de switcher de configuration d'équipe quand on est en difficulté. 
> Du coup c'est un jeu que l'on fera plutôt pour le scénario, les personnages et le visuel que pour son gameplay qui ne s'avère que (trop) rarement intéressant.


Le visuel je veux bien, mais le scénario inutilement alambiqué avec une terminologie de noms imprononçable est pas franchement le point fort du jeu, tout comme l'équipe de tête à claque qui tient lieu de personnages et pour lesquel j'ai jamais réussi à avoir la moindre empathie (ce serait même plutôt l'inverse). Et même le visuel, si la DA est relativement soignée elle est parfois d'un goût assez douteux (invocations tuning car)  :Gerbe:

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était réussi mais qu'il s'agissait certainement de la raison pour laquelle les gens jouent à FFXIII puisque le gameplay est globalement inintéressant.
Un peu comme les jeux Quantic Dream qui sont joués pour le scénario/les persos/le visuel, pas pour le système de jeu -enfin, je l'espère-. Et ce n'est pas pour autant que le scénario fait rêver  ::): 




> une terminologie de noms imprononçabl


Lightning, Vanille, Snow, Hope, Fang. On a vu pire.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fais le jeu à sa sortie sur PS3. Je ne suis pas un grand fan de la série, donc je crois que c'est passé sans trop de problème.

J'ai le souvenir d'un jeu finalement ni bon ni mauvais, avec un système de combat qui fait le taf et tout le tas de cliché japonais qui vont avec. Bref ça se joue quoi.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Lightning, Vanille, Snow, Hope, Fang. On a vu pire.


Je parlais des noms de factions, les L'cie, Fal'cie, Cie'th etc...




> J'ai fais le jeu à sa sortie sur PS3. Je ne suis pas un grand fan de la série, donc je crois que c'est passé sans trop de problème.
> 
> J'ai le souvenir d'un jeu finalement ni bon ni mauvais, avec un système de combat qui fait le taf et tout le tas de cliché japonais qui vont avec. Bref ça se joue quoi.


Ouais ça se joue, c'est pas horrible, mais c'est quand même pas folichon pour un FF.

----------


## ShotMaster

Vanille putain  :Vibre:  VANILLE  :Vibre: 

HAAARRARRRARA  :Vibre:

----------


## FrousT

J'avoue que les Fal'cie les l'Cie et compagnie ça fait pas rêver  ::|:

----------


## BenRicard

*The Flame in the Flood* : l'histoire d'une jeune fille et de son chien qui naviguent sur un radeau, emportés par le courant, dans une Amérique post apocalyptique (montée des eaux toussa, toussa). DA particulière mais assez joli. Bon ok, la jeune fille à un peu une tête de Synok, mais sinon ça passe bien.

Dans le concret, c'est l'histoire d'une fuite en avant, on s'arrête d'ilots en ilots pour ramasser des ressources et on repart avec son radeau de fortune vers d'autres iles. C'est un survival et on doit gérer, faim, soif, sommeil, maladie, etc. On a pas mal comparé le jeu à Don't Starve même si le jeu est bien différent pour un raison simple : l'attachement au monde. Ici, pas d'arrêt, pas de campement, on est plutôt dans l'optimisation des déplacements et des arrêts. Des arrêts parce qu'on ne trouve jamais toutes les ressources sur un même ilot (ça serait trop simple), Du coup, on ramasse ce qui nous intéresse, on s'arrête un peu s'il n'y a pas trop de dangers, histoire de chasser et de dormir un peu puis on on repart.
Dans les déplacements, car le courant nous emporte systématiquement, et qu'on ne peut par conséquent visiter tous les point d'intérêt. D'ailleurs les points d'intérêts, parlons en : plusieurs type d'iles, du refuge à la forêt, en passant par des cabanes de pêches, etc.....et ce n'est pas parce que vous croyez vous arrêtez vers un refuge que vous allez être en sécurité....je pense aux loups en particulier qui ne vous lâcheront pas tant qu'ils n'auront pas bouloter un morceau de vos jambes.

La chasse est particulière puisqu'on affronte jamais directement les animaux. En même temps, je vois mal la jeune Scoute se friter avec un loup sans qu'elle y laisse des plumes. Tout passe donc par des pièges et il faut souvent ruser pour attirer la bestiole dans son traquenard ! On loot donc des peaux diverses, en plus de la viande pour se crafter des vêtements chauds (la nuit il fait froid  ::):  ).

Gestion procédurale oblige, chaque partie est différente en théorie même si au bout de quelques runs, une légère redondance s'installe. J'essaie pour le moment de terminer la campagne qui se compose de 10 régions. J'ai bien avancé et je suis quand même bien stuffé, j'ai bon espoir d'arriver au bout si je ne fais pas de boulette. En effet, le jeu est assez punitif, en 2 coups de bestiole, vous êtes souvent bon pour recommencer. 

quelques truc énervent malgré tout : la caméra pas toujours top niveau visibilité. J'ai peur aussi qu'une fois qu'on connaisse bien les ficelles, le jeu devienne un peu trop simple sur la longueur. Le jeu est aussi taillé pour joué à la manette, du coup l'interface manette ne vaut pas le combo clavier/souris. Et puis, expérience personnelle : sur ma précédente partie, je suis mort d'épuisement....comment on meurt d'épuisement ?? quand on en peut plus on s'effondre et on dort, quelque soit le danger...bah là nan. J'avais tellement sommeil que je suis morte tout simplement....abused !

Ne vous fiez pas non plus à ces quelques critiques, le jeu reste très sympa et permet de passer un bon moment. Je le conseille donc à tous les amateurs de survival  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu peux même t'entrainer pendant que ça cherche une partie quoi !


Comme dans Street Fighter.

----------


## BenRicard

> La possibilité de jouer depuis les murs et en l'air explose la durée de vie du titre. 
> Le tuning de voitures, les voitures en DLC pour enrichir le contenu... des équipes de 1 à 4 joueurs...
> L'accès à une foule de paramètres en partie privée (gravité, vitesse, type de balle).
> Un mode ranked pour les accros du scoring.
> Et maintenant des terrains atypiques.
> Du cross-platform pour assurer un matchmaking rapide.
> 
> Manquerait plus qu'un mode avec des armes, tiens.
> 
> ...


En même temps, les mecs en sont pas à leur coup d'essai. Il y a eu d'autres itérations du jeu sous des nom différents sur des supports plus anciens, mais cette fois on sent vraiment qu'ils sont arriver à tirer le meilleur parti de leur concept.

----------


## Haelnak

> Comme dans Street Fighter.


Et Fifa.

----------


## Sylvine

Et Ghost Recon Phantom, qui fait d'ailleurs plein d'autres trucs bien pour un jeu multi.
Pourquoi ils ont pas fait la même chose pour Rainbow Six ?  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En même temps, les mecs en sont pas à leur coup d'essai. Il y a eu d'autres itérations du jeu sous des nom différents sur des supports plus anciens, mais cette fois on sent vraiment qu'ils sont arriver à tirer le meilleur parti de leur concept.


C'est ça le truc : contrairement à bien des concepts à suite, ils ont véritablement cherché à peaufiner et y sont parvenus. En plus à 20€ plein tarif, pas 45 ou 60. C'est pro jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *The Flame in the Flood*(...)


Merci pour ton retour, ça donne bien envie malgré les petits défauts que tu mentionnes. Je vais le mettre en wishlist  ::): 

--

Sinon de mon côté, je continue ma quête sur *Oceanhorn*, qui décidément me botte bien dans ce qu'il fait, à savoir un jeu d'action-aventure sans prise de tête et mignon à souhait.

J'ai me refait également un 2ème sur *Thief* (2014) en mode Expert, et c'est toujours aussi classe, surtout que maintenant je peux pousser tous les détails graphiques au taquet. Je déplore par contre toujours la trop petite taille des niveaux et certains contrôles vraiment étrange (genre 3 touches différentes pour sortir d'une cache, lâcher une corde ou descendre vite une échelle), à croire que les devs ont demander des conseils d'ergonomie à Bohemia Interactive.

Finalement, entre 2 sessions de "gros" jeux, je me suis remis à *Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe*, qui malgré sa répétitivité  arrive toujours à me donner envie d'aller de l'avant et de rencontrer de nouveaux adversaires. Un bel exemple de carotte vidéo-ludique qui fonctionne parfaitement.

----------


## schouffy

Pourquoi tu joues pas à un autre Thief plutôt que refaire le 2014 ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Finalement, entre 2 sessions de "gros" jeux, je me suis remis à *Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe*, qui malgré sa répétitivité  arrive toujours à me donner envie d'aller de l'avant et de rencontrer de nouveaux adversaires. Un bel exemple de carotte vidéo-ludique qui fonctionne parfaitement.


Tout à fait d'accord, c'est fou le nombre d'heure que j'ai pu passer sur ce truc. Alors qu'il n'y a ni fun, ni challenge. Juste qu'on débloque tout un tas de trucs  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai fait et refait les autres Thief pas mal de fois (mais un seul run sur Thief II par contre...), et j'aime bien les nouveautés apportées par ce nouvel épisode, qui permettent par exemple de passer vite entre les tours de garde grâce au "dash". Et le mode difficile pousse bien à chercher le plus de loot possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout à fait d'accord, c'est fou le nombre d'heure que j'ai pu passer sur ce truc. Alors qu'il n'y a ni fun, ni challenge. Juste qu'on débloque tout un tas de trucs


Pas de challenge ? Quand même, certains adversaire donnent pas mal de fil à retordre pour bien arriver à assimiler leurs attaques spéciales  ::):

----------


## BenRicard

> Sinon de mon côté, je continue ma quête sur Oceanhorn, qui décidément me botte bien dans ce qu'il fait, à savoir un jeu d'action-aventure sans prise de tête et mignon à souhait.


Je l'ai pris sur le dernier humble bundle (à ce prix là ma bonne dame....). Bref, j'ai hâte de tater.




> C'est pro jusqu'au bout.


Nan nan, J'ai pris du grade moi mossieur, je suis vétéran maintenant !  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Sur des conseils de canards je suis sur Steredenn, un SHMUP (on dirait le cri d'une bestiole de BD) avec un léger aspect rogue-lite (mais bon, de base les SHMUP ont déjà plein de caractéristiques du genre).
C'est très addictif, y'a ce coté "encore une partie" avec notamment le coté machine à sous de l'équipement qui fait qu'on espère toujours tomber sur la bonne combinaison (genre une tourelle qui tire automatiquement sur les ennemis couplée avec un bouclier qui se recharge quand on tire pas).

Bon, c'est un peu austère niveau graphique avec un coté 8 bits assez générique, et je regrette qu'il y ai pas une progression permanente d'un quelconque genre histoire de dire, ça motive toujours un peu dans un jeu où on meurt et recommence en boucle.
Ah et puis l'absence de mode 2 joueurs est assez étrange.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je viens aussi de m'y mettre. C'est sympa mais un peu basique au final.Y'a pas énormément de contenu. (Du moins pour un fan de tyrian comme moi)  Le manque de mode 2 joueur est vraiment dommage. Je regrette aussi qu'il n'y ait pas plus de boss/zones alternatives, c'est dommage de toujours croiser les mêmes, même avec des différences dans les pattern.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Finalement, entre 2 sessions de "gros" jeux, je me suis remis à *Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe*, qui malgré sa répétitivité  arrive toujours à me donner envie d'aller de l'avant et de rencontrer de nouveaux adversaires. Un bel exemple de carotte vidéo-ludique qui fonctionne parfaitement.


J' y suis revenu par trois fois, et j'ai jamais réussi à accrocher. Je bats la martienne ou le chien-chien plusieurs fois, y a des défis, que je gagne, mais pas moyen d'aller plus loin, j'ai dû louper une mécanique de progression. Mais surtout, la réalisation en soit me gave :  à la souris j'ai testé différents réglages de sensibilité pour être précis mais réactif, avec un succès mitigé. L'IA te sort parfois des coups irratrapables, ou des vieux effets de palet qui ondule, bon ça fait partie du jeu sous forme de super-pouvoirs, mais globalement je m y ennuie ferme. Pourtant les palets IRL ça m'amuse toujours et sur Rocket League je les préfère carrément à une balle. Du coup j'aurais penser que c'est la faute à Shufflepuck si je m'ennuie, sauf que le jeu rencontre globalement son public.

----------


## Supergounou

> J' y suis revenu par trois fois, et j'ai jamais réussi à accrocher. Je bats la martienne ou le chien-chien plusieurs fois, y a des défis, que je gagne, mais pas moyen d'aller plus loin, j'ai dû louper une mécanique de progression.


Il faut farmer. Par contre, vraiment pas souvenirs d'avoir galéré. Sinon oui, c'est pas super passionnant comme jeu. Faut juste aimer débloquer des bidules.

----------


## banditbandit

Venetica, c'est pas mal mais ya deux gros défauts, le framerate qui s'écroule alors que c'est pas foufou à l'écran et des quêtes qu'on l'air buggées, certains sont répertoriés mais pas corrigés par les devs, un post conseille même de sauvegarder uniquement si il n'y a pas de npc à ce moment là   ::ninja::  . 
J'ai peur d'être bloqué et de ne pas pouvoir le finir...

----------


## Jughurta

Je l'avais fini en une 30 d'heures "*Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe*" avec 66 succès sur 76 à la clé, il y a très peu de challenges, juste quelques parties pour assimiler les paterns de chaque adversaires et ensuite oui c'est que du farm il faut battre une 10 de fois chaque adversaire et pour les défis les plus durs leur mettre une 12 de points de suite sans en concéder un seul.

Je trouve cette version supérieure à l'original mais ce type de jeu n'a forcément qu'une durée de vie limitée comme tout jeu de sports en 1 vs 1 avec peu de variables d'une partie sur l'autre.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Venetica, c'est pas mal mais ya deux gros défauts, le framerate qui s'écroule alors que c'est pas foufou à l'écran et des quêtes qu'on l'air buggées, certains sont répertoriés mais pas corrigés par les devs, un post conseille même de sauvegarder uniquement si il n'y a pas de npc à ce moment là   . 
> J'ai peur d'être bloqué et de ne pas pouvoir le finir...


J'avais bien aimé le jeu quand je l'avais fait, il y a quelques années, même si au tout dernier niveau, le jeu s'est mis à planter trop souvent pour m'inciter à le boucler. Bien dommage parce que c'était assez marrant. T'es arrivé au moins à Venise dans ton run ?

----------


## hisvin

Venetica, c'est sympa et finissable (vu que je l'ai terminé.).

*The lords of Xulima:*J'ai repris et, ma foi, j'ai réussi à progresser. Etant donné que j'ai réussi à "ouvrir certaines portes narratives" (trucider le dernier prince), je pense que je vais avoir droit à une bouffée d'air me donnant accès à l'Xp qui m'est nécessaire voire à du matos (qui, grâce, à la notation par étoile, me semble logique vu que je ne suis pas encore au taquet).

----------


## banditbandit

> J'avais bien aimé le jeu quand je l'avais fait, il y a quelques années, même si au tout dernier niveau, le jeu s'est mis à planter trop souvent pour m'inciter à le boucler. Bien dommage parce que c'était assez marrant. T'es arrivé au moins à Venise dans ton run ?


Oui je suis à l'arsenal, mais j'ai des soucis avec la quête du monte charge que j'arrive pas à débloquer. 
J'ai pris 1000 points de réputation d'un coup j'ai toujours pas compris comment ça fonctionne mais ça m'est bien utile vu que ça semble nécessaire pour poursuivre la quête principale.  ::ninja:: 

Autrement c'est sympa j'aime bien l'idée du monde "nébuleux" avec certains ennemies que l'on ne peut combattre que dans ce mode et aussi l'idée de pouvoir parler avec les morts  :;):  , ya plein de bonnes idées dans ce jeu dommage que ça n'ait pas été plus approfondi...

----------


## Herr Peter

> Oui je suis à l'arsenal, mais j'ai des soucis avec la quête du monte charge que j'arrive pas à débloquer.


Ah merde, je me rappelle aussi avoir croché là-dessus, mais c'est trop vieux pour que je me rappelle comment dégoupiller tout ça... Je me souviens d'un bar tout en haut de la zone, et il me semble que c'était là-bas que j'avais trouvé la solution.

----------


## banditbandit

Le problème c'est que j'ai effectué la quête mais je dois en informer un ouvrier j'ai beau parler à tout le monde rien ne la valide, bon je pense pas que ça soit bloquant pour la suite mais c'est un peu chiant.



Edit: bon c'est bon j'ai trouvé la bonne personne à qui parler.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivano

*Broforce*, sur PS4 (jeu PS+ du mois)

Le jeu est bon et nerveux, surtout à deux, et les personnages sont assez diversifiés et amusants. 

Par contre, le passage sur PS4 est proprement désastreux. Il y a des chutes de FPS assez fréquentes et considérables (10 images par seconde environ). Parfois ceci s'accompagne d'un bel input lag, on n'arrive pas à sauter ou tirer pendant un quart de seconde.

Le mieux étant ceci : lorsqu'un niveau commence, au bout de 3 secondes environ, le personnage est figé pendant une seconde. Il est absolument incontrôlable (ni déplacement, ni tir, ni saut). Je dis bien le personnage, car le reste du niveau (dont les ennemis) ne l'est pas, ce qui occasionne des situations un peu pénibles où l'on ne peut rien faire face aux vilains, forçant à anticiper ce blocage (agir direct pendant les 2-3 secondes avant de bloquer, ou ne pas s'avancer et attendre pour ne pas tomber sur les ennemis proches). Le truc assez ouf avec ce problème, c'est qu'il est systématique : ceci m'arrive sur chaque niveau, avec n'importe quel personnage, à deux comme en solo. Dans un jeu où on meurt souvent, ceci se produit à chaque fois qu'on recommence un stage.

J'ai un peu cherché sur google pour voir si j'avais un souci propre, et j'ai trouvé des centaines de messages disant la même chose que moi. Bref, un bon jeu mais fini à la pisse sur PS4. Vivement un patch (je crois en avoir déjà téléchargé un en plus, mais ça n'a rien changé).

----------


## hisvin

*Demon's soul:*T'avais cappa être là.  ::ninja::  Truc fameux buté à la première rencontre sans trop comprendre.
Edit:Dragon béant tombé pour la France...Par contre, je suis emmerdé vu que je n'arrive pas à sortir des égouts donc je continue à descendre mais j'ai du mal avec les gros trolls qui ne sont pas compatibles avec mon perso.

----------


## sissi

*Binary Domain*:*T*ri*P*e*S* à l'Aie Robot

Pour 1 personne, prévoyez:

- 250 grammes de cover ( en caisse ou en muret en béton selon votre convenance)
- 125 grammes de linéarité ( de marque "level design étriqué" pour tenir dans la mémoire du mixer ps360)
- 1 kilo et demi d'ennemi en vague (nous recommandons les "dix mêmes ennemis robotisés", dispo chez votre crémier)
- 145 grammes de script (norme CE "appuie ici, fais ça")
- 10 grammes de technique aux fraises ( préférez la marque "alt+entrée pour passer en full screen" ou bien encore "menu option avant de lancer le jeu")
- 2 tonnes de dialogues nazes, mal doublés, de répliques débiles ( prévoyez des gants pour vos oreilles, ça tache)
- 1 gousse "d'IA alliée pas fraiche qui fout rien ou se met devant vous".
- un petit bol de rail shooting pour varier
- une cuillère à soupe de mécanique mal branlée par endroits
- un zeste de graphisme potable et de cut scène sympatoche pour rehausser le gout
- une cuillère à café de répliques en boucle
- 1 doigt de regen auto millésime Écran Rouge

Mettez les ingrédients dans un bol, touillez bien jusqu'à obtenir une mélasse techno-cyber-futuriste à l'apparence délicieuse entachée par des airs de buddy movie dès l'intro. Laisser reposer 6 heures, juste assez pour voir le plat tourner.
Jetez-la dans le vide ordure ou offrez-la à un voisin. A la rigueur, récupérez le plat pour lécher les bonnes idées comme le choix des co-équipiers ou des bonus équipables. 
Lancez un bon jeu.

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je vous parlais il y a peu de _Rainbow Six_ 3 et de _SWAT4_ que je continue tranquillement.
*R6* est un jeu vraiment très impressionnant (et très particulier) dans son approche des fusillades : on meurt en une rafale et les environnements sont très ouverts et très exposés (beaucoup de lignes de vue et donc de tir). Au final on engage ses ennemis de très loin et il n'est pas rare que ce soit nos coéquipiers qui remarquent avant nous la position des ennemis.
Je ne regrette finalement que la quasi-impossibilité de modifier son plan en cours de mission (et le côté un peu fastidieux de l'interface de planification...comme souvent sur PC c'est surtout sur l'ergonomie que le jeu trahi son âge).


*SWAT4* a une ambiance différente.
On s'affronte sur des maps beaucoup plus petites et dans des environnements beaucoup moins ouverts (il y a énormément de couloirs et de petites pièces). On affronte ses ennemis à courte distance et on doit chercher absolument à les garder en vie, la position de leur ordonner de lever les bras en l'air ajoute à cet aspect personnel des confrontations.
Je trouve que cela induit un gameplay moins intéressant :
*Les maps plus resserrées rendent beaucoup moins utiles les coéquipiers. Les ennemis ne sont pas suffisamment mobiles (et ne réagissent pas tellement aux alertes, une fusillade ne change leurs comportements que si elle a lieu tout à côté d'eux) pour nous prendre à revers et pour ma part mes coéquipiers ne s'exposent presque jamais et ne me servent quasiment qu'à menotter les PNJs.
*La forte pénalité liée à la mort des ennemis favorise considérablement le choix d'armes non-léthales pendant la préparation de la mission. C'est un peu frustrant parce que, outre le fait qu'elles ont un game-feel moins cool que les vrais fusils, elles amènent des choix de gameplay moins intéressants (tirer est presque toujours une stratégie gagnante).
Pour un jeu sorti 4 ans après MGS2, les séquences où l'on braque les ennemis sont beaucoup plus limitées (d'autant qu'une fois qu'un ennemi a levé les bras en l'air, on peut quasiment s'en désintéresser sans risquer qu'il ne nous ré-attaque).

Bref j'ai envie de le kiffer (et on aimerait bien une suite) mais en l'état je trouve que le jeu favorise une façon de jouer un peu absurde et pas très intéressante.

----------


## Cabfire

Dingue cette histoire de Broforce sur PS4... quand je pense que j'ai conseillé ça à un pote, il va me hair...

Sinon j'ai bien commencé *Legend Of Grimrock 2*, j'en suis à environ 20 heures de jeu, et qu'est ce que c'est bon.. C'est vraiment tout ce que j'adore, du gameplay, du donjon, des trésors, pas un PNJ pour venir te saouler avec une histoire à 2 balles.

Je savais ou je m'engageais vu que le premier épisode était un pur coup de cœur, et je retrouve cette ambiance avec un vrai plaisir.

Le challenge en hard et la, je progresse bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


même si en ce moment ces foutus esprit de l'air me font péter un câble. Impossible de les buter. J'ai du essayer pendant 25 minutes hier. Le truc est a peu près insensible à tout ! 



Parallèlement à ça, toujours sur un run full coop dans *Dark Souls 2*, et c'est très sympa également  ::):

----------


## Haraban

Je viens de commencer *GTAV* suite au généreux cadeau que m'a fait un ami.

C'est mon premier GTA, et le seul autre jeu similaire auquel j'avais joué par le passé était *Saints Row the third*.

J'ai fait deux heures, peut-être trois pour le moment, et le fonctionnement est difficile : est-ce que je suis libre de faire ce que je veux ou est-ce que je dois avancer l'histoire? Comment je peux faire des collec' de bagnole de ripoux et comment je peux trouver des missions ou du boulot? Y'a des cut scene régulièrement et je déteste ça...
Le jeu me donne pas mal d'indication, beaucoup trop en fait, et il les enchaine à une vitesse qui me dépasse, du coup je ne retiens rien et j'ai galéré 5 minutes pour trouver comment sauvegarder et quitter (le genre de truc qui me gonfle quand même rapidement). 
Je me sens noyé dans les menus interne au jeu (bonjour le téléphone, le menu d'interaction les roues multiples... J'aime les trucs simple, merde XD) et je suis assez hostile au coté gangsta (même si les personnages de Franklin et Michael ont tendance à beaucoup nuancé le propos).
La conduite est vraiment trop arcade pour moi, les combats sont trop easy, la vue FPS à l'air bien pourrie (j'ai fais que 2/3 fusillades pour le moment mais bon).

la ville a l'air superbe néanmoins, l'ambiance est chouette, même si je n'y accroche qu'à moitié (déjà tout ce qui a trait aux USA et moi ça fait difficilement bon ménage, alors cette plongée dans la Californie et cette horrible ville Américaine type c'est plutôt indigeste).

Bilan actuel : je verrais bien à l'usage, mais ranchement je doute d'y passer plus qu'une dizaine d'heure, le temps de débloquer les trois personnages et de faire n'importe quoi 5 minutes dans la ville (ou même que 2 à la limite, ça ira déjà bien comme ça...).

----------


## Clydopathe

*Dars Souls 2*
Je le trouve bien plus vivant et sympa que le premier et aussi bien moins énigmatique. La ou pour le premier j'avais été obligé de mater la solution beaucoup de fois pour comprendre ce que je devais faire pour avance, là je ne l'ai fait qu'une fois que j'ai obtenu les quatre grandes âmes. Je trouve le jeu beaucoup plus dur et bien moins frustrant, ce qui m'étonne tout de même beaucoup. Pour le moment, seul deux bosses m'ont énormément fait chier, le Poursuivant 

Spoiler Alert! 


(qui en plus est optionnel mais m'a permis d'avoir une super armure)

 et le Vieux Roi de fer mais là c'est surtout  parce que je suis mauvais et que je n'avais pas vu une échelle un peu avant lui permettant d'accéder à un feu de camp... Je pense pas être trop loin de la fin, je viens de battre le Chevalier Mirroir. 

Une seule chose à dire : Vivement le 3!

----------


## Cabfire

C'est amusant DS2 j'ai eu vraiment l'effet inverse, comme pas mal de monde j'imagine.

Le jeu changeait tellement de DS1 sur certain points que j'ai eu immédiatement envie de le jeter par la fenêtre. Sauf que j'ai continué et ralé comme un dingue jusqu’à ce que je laisse tomber. Il m'a fallut 2 ans pour y revenir et enfin apprécier le jeu.

----------


## Momock

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> même si en ce moment ces foutus esprit de l'air me font péter un câble. Impossible de les buter. J'ai du essayer pendant 25 minutes hier. Le truc est a peu près insensible à tout !




Spoiler Alert! 


Si t'as un mec avec magie de l'eau, tu peux leur lancer le sort dispell, qui fait mal aux élémentaires. Sinon y'a une dague qui fait mal aux élémentaires quelque-part, et un bâton qui permet de lancer dispell, mais je ne me souviens plus où je les ai touvés...



J'aimerai bien aimer Dark Souls 2 moi aussi, il faudrait que je lui redonne une chance, éventuellement. Mais y'a le 3 qui va sortir...

----------


## Zerger

Vous lui reprochez quoi a Dark Souls 2 a part les transitions de décor un peu brusque ?

----------


## Cabfire

En faite Dark Soul 1 est pour moi un chef d'oeuvre du Level Design, je pense qu'il est difficile de dire le contraire.

Du coup effectivement avoir des choses plus éclatés, plus horizontal avec un teleport dès le début entre les feux, et un Hub à Majula j'avais clairement trouvé ça moins efficace, et je finissais par m'y perdre. J'ai juste pas retrouvé le génie de DS1 sur la carte.

----------


## Momock

C'est le principal repproche ouais (je me suis retrouvé bloqué dans le 2 alors que je n'avais jamais été perdu dans le 1 alors que les zones y sont bien plus alambiquée). Et aussi qu'ils aient dégagé le roll moyen, la stat qui augmente l'invincibilité du roll, les ennemis qui sont capables de rñeorienter leur coup une fois parti, perdre de la vie quand on crève... plein de trucs chiants qui m'ont gonflé.

----------


## Cabfire

Les statues pétrifié bloquant la progression aussi. Je préférais la méthode DS1 qui consistait à laisser les choses ouvertes, quitte à t'empaler 2 heures sur des foutus squelettes.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Les statues pétrifié bloquant la progression aussi. Je préférais la méthode DS1 qui consistait à laisser les choses ouvertes, quitte à t'empaler 2 heures sur des foutus squelettes.


Dans Dark Souls 1, le orange était la couleur signifiant que tu pouvais aller partout, tout de suite  :;):

----------


## Momock

Ouais, le bon level design dans DS, c'est seulement pendant la première moitié du jeu, dès qu'on trouve la téléportation (et les zones rushées qui vont avec), c'est foutu. J'aimerai bien m'enthousiasmer pour DS3 mais en sachant qu'il y a la téléportation dès le début ça me coupe l'envie.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Si la téléportation peut éviter un backtracking chiant et répétitif, je ne vois pas ou est le problème. A noter que les trucs que tu trouves chiant sont pour moi des améliorations par rapport au jeu de base. (A par un level design parfois moins inspiré, je te rejoins la dessus)

----------


## Sylvine

Le problème (éventuel) c'est que devoir trouver des raccourcis, mémoriser son chemin, devoir gérer des expéditions de feu de camp à feu de camp... faisait partie de l’intérêt de DS. C'était un des piliers de la philosophie, t'es jamais en sécurité, même sur des chemins que t'as emprunté 500 fois.

Après personnellement la téléportation arrivait quand le jeu commençait un peu à me lasser, donc ça m'a pas gêné.

----------


## Cabfire

Sylvine retranscrit bien l'idée oui.

Et le backtracking sur DS1 j'ai quand même pas forcement souvenir d'en avoir fait tant que ça. Et ceci dit, comme je le disais, 2 ans après j’apprécie ce DS2. J'avais juste besoin de me détacher de l'image du premier (j'ai quazi enchaîné le 1 & 2)

----------


## Clydopathe

Je pense aussi que c'est pour ça que je suis trè enthousiasme sur le 2, j'ai bien laissé 1 an et demie et les deux jeux ce qui fait que la plupart des points négatifs de tout le monde me sont passé au dessus. Mais c'est vrai que le level design est un peu en dessus même si certaines zones sont vraiment magnifiques comme le quai de la désolation.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le problème (éventuel) c'est que devoir trouver des raccourcis, mémoriser son chemin, devoir gérer des expéditions de feu de camp à feu de camp... faisait partie de l’intérêt de DS. C'était un des piliers de la philosophie, t'es jamais en sécurité, même sur des chemins que t'as emprunté 500 fois.
> 
> Après personnellement la téléportation arrivait quand le jeu commençait un peu à me lasser, donc ça m'a pas gêné.


Oui elle arrive quand même assez tard en jeu, et à un point où on ne ressent plus de difficulté à traverser les zones déjà parcourues maints fois. Je trouve qu'ils ont bien calculés son intégration.

----------


## Catel

(c'est quoi le backtracking ?)

----------


## Illynir

Revenir en arrière pour voir si on a rien oublié, déverrouillé ou tout simplement pour aller ailleurs.

----------


## Cabfire

Retourner sur son chemin ? :D Traduction littéral !

----------


## schouffy

> Je vous parlais il y a peu de _Rainbow Six_ 3 et de _SWAT4_ que je continue tranquillement.
> 
> *SWAT4* a une ambiance différente.


As-tu essayé R3 avec le mod Raven Shield 2.0 ? c'est un petit lifting graphique bien sympa et qui te vire le viseur et ajoute de l'iron sight (assez mal foutu au demeurant).

SWAT 4 te recommande en effet de jouer non lethal a partir du niveau de difficulté 3/4. Mais les coéquipiers au contraire sont très utiles puisque investir une salle à 4 n'a pas le même effet sur la probabilité de reddition des méchants! Et pour wedger des portes, flasher et gazer des pièces, bref ils font le café. Dans le add-on (Stetchkov Syndicate) les ennemis sont plus agressifs, retors, de vrais envoirés, et peuvent te shooter si tu les menottes pas (c'est rare quand même).
Je trouve cool que le jeu t'encourage à jouer non lethal, je trouve la sensation d'accomplissement plus grande. Et ensuite tu relances la map et tu fais un carnage  ::):

----------


## Catel

*The Ball*

Comme Portal sorti trois ans plus tôt, _The Ball_ (de Teotl Studio) tente de tirer parti du moteur Source pour concevoir un jeu de puzzles physiques. A l'instar du portal gun, la seule arme est un marteau-aimant qui sert à attirer à soi une boule métallique géante ou à frapper dessus (ou sur d'autres trucs). Avec ces deux outils, le joueur va se frayer un chemin dans un monde souterrain précolombien en activant un tas de mécanismes.

Le jeu est plutôt joli, mais les énigmes ne se renouvellent pas énormément, gagnant simplement en complexité. Par rapport à Portal, le jeu souffre surtout:
-d'un background peu intéressant: la narration, chez Valve, c'est un artisanat
-d'un manque de souplesse et de fluidité: on trimballe la bouboule partout et c'est un peu gonflant à la longue
-de la présence d'ennemis (des momies agressives à écraser) dont on se passerait plutôt bien.

Reste un jeu de puzzle assez méconnu qui peut satisfaire, à prix réduit, les fans du genre qui sont passés à côté.


erratum: le jeu est mû par l'Unreal Engine.

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai commencé hier soir *Dying Light: The Following*, et comme je m'y attendais, c'est un excellent DLC, au contenu généreux et avec une nouvelle approche du gameplay (la buggy est très agréable à piloter), bref encore une fois Techland sait comment satisfaire les joueurs et ça fait plaisir.

Je dois avoir 3-4h de jeu dans les pattes pour l'instant, mais clairement la taille de la map est une sacrée promesse de fun à venir. L'Enhanced Edition a permis une meilleure optimisation et c'est tant mieux, même si le nouveau paramètre des ombres est assez gourmand en ressouces (donc je l'ai viré pour avoir du 60 fps constant).

----------


## Sylvine

Après une période très addictive pas loin de la drogue dure, Steredenn commence tout doucement à me blaser.

Même pas me lasser, non vraiment ça me blase. Entre la distribution aléatoire qui s’évertue à me filer des items de merde et que je me tape des longs runs que je sais perdu d'avance parce que j'ai pas de matos, les passages très ponctuel où le jeu va te balancer un truc complétement craqué à la gueule (les saloperies de frappe laser orbitales qui te laissent à peine le temps de réagir, les ennemis qui tirent à la seconde où ils entrent à l'écran, les pics de difficulté brusque où t'es presque obligé de te faire toucher même dans les niveaux faciles, certaines attaques de boss quasi-inévitables...), ou alors simplement la résistance de cet avant-dernier boss que j'ai jamais réussi à tuer. Surtout que sans barre de vie précise je sais même pas à quel point j'approche du but. 
Et après je me dis que le niveau suivant va être encore plus dur et ça me démoralise.

Allez, après tout j'ai écris un message désespéré dans ce genre en arrivant au dernier niveau de Jamestown, et je l'ai fini quelques parties plus tard, donc j'y crois à mort.

----------


## schouffy

*NOT A HERO*, c'est mon coup de coeur du moment.

La démo m'avait pas vraiment convaincu mais comme il est passé à 3 euros y'a pas longtemps je me suis laissé tenter. La première heure est pas terrible: fun mais un peu brouillon, c'est pas très compliqué, on peut impro et faire un peu n'importe quoi, ça passe quand même mais on atteint pas tous les objectifs (ce qui n'empêche pas d'avancer).
Les niveaux plus difficiles (je pense au dernier tiers) changent complètement le jeu puisque ça devient à 50% un puzzle game (et 50% de skill/réflexe), on a très peu de marge d'erreur, on doit commencer à bien comprendre les mécaniques de jeu, identifier les forces et faiblesses des ennemis, et on est à la limite de la préparation de speedrun avec die & retry, recherche de chemin court/efficace etc...

Toute la partie technique je suis assez fan, c'est du gros pixel mais les animations sont excellentes, y'a une bonne patate, ça saigne bien, les armes ont du punch. Et les musiques  :Bave: 

Plusieurs persos (dont pas mal sont inutiles je trouve) avec des skills différents, je joue principalement avec Mike qui est rapide, fait des stealth takedown et a un fusil puissant mais avec 2 cartouches uniquement.

C'est le truc en 2D le plus frénétique auquel j'ai joué depuis Hotline Miami je dirais, et ça fait bien plaisir. Je recommande chaudement.

----------


## parpaingue

Je refais un dernier petit run de Dark Souls pour un certain temps, je voulais refaire un run en mage avant de le lacher un peu (mage ce fut mon premier run catastrophique, en découvrant le jeu, sauf que j'avais visé pur pyro au début qui se fut fait giganerfé au premier gros patch, joie...bref j'avais fini en mage mais en en chiant tout le long...).

Et je viens de découvrir un truc, un petit détail à la con mais que j'avais jamais vu, la marque des grands jeux qui sortent de petits détails à la con des annés après alors qu'on les a retournés huit fois... Je viens de récupérer le lordvessel, je me téléporte à firelink, je cours vers le serpent-chaussette, je cours trop loin, je tombe dans son trou, je me dis "mais quel con je vais crever connement, en plus alors que je suis  humain..." et nan on peut sauter dans le trou même quand y la chaussette et ça fait une animation différente en arrivant en bas, sans la chaussette. La fuckin classe.

Et pour rejoindre ce qui était juste au dessus, je rappelle que contrairement à DS2 (que j'ai moins aimé aussi), non seulement la téléportation arrive tard (je me souviens de la fois où je suis allé faire le malin au ash lake avant Queelag, il a fallu remonter à pied...), mais surtout on ne peut pas se téléporter à tous les feux, juste aux "principaux" (fire keepers et gros centre sur la map), ce qui laisse une certaine "cohérence" au monde et oblige toujours à se l'approprier pour bouger vite et sans danger. Alors que dans DS2, on peut choisir absolument chaque feu de chaque zone, c'est du vrai bon gros TP sale.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Far Cry 4.*

En fait le gros problème du jeu, c'est qu'une fois le tiers de la carte explorée, t'as déjà fait le tour de tout ce que le jeu peut offrir en termes de missions, de compétences, d'armes, de décors, d'ennemis, etc. 
Donc à part le scénario de la campagne, il n'y a plus de découvertes pendant les 2/3 du jeu et ce n'est qu'enchaînement des mêmes actions répétitives et génériques. 

Et ces putain d'aigles ... et ces putains d'événements "Karma" qui sont spammés, souvent aux pires moments (genre quand t'essaie de capturer une base ennemie).

J'ai envie de dire que c'est l'exemple même de ce qu'un open-world doit éviter.

Dommage parce qu'en terme de FPS pur, c'est plutôt sympa et les décors, bien que répétitifs, sont quand même jolis tout plein.

----------


## Agano

J'ai retrouvé ma vieille boîte de *Pharaon* et je m'éclate avec, ça fait quinze heures que je m'applique a édifier les plus beaux monuments possibles. 
Je sais pas ce que sont devenus les mecs de Sierra, mais ça serait drôlement chouette qu'ils ressortent cette collection d'excellent jeux de gestion, Caesar, Zeus, Empereur et Pharaon, c'est quand même une référence et toujours aussi agréables à jouer. Tout est parfait dans ce jeu, sauf peut-être le pathfinding et le volet militaire à chier. Mais osef, l'intérêt c'est de peaufiner au poil de fion la vie de sa cité. 

Regardez-moi ça  :Cigare:

----------


## balinbalan

Ouais, c'est bien cool et les jeux sont toujours agréables à regarder. Ils sont tous sur Gog, sauf Empereur bizarrement. 
Par contre, je me souvenais pas à quel point c'était difficile, dis-donc...

Zeus était sympa dans le sens où tu conserver ta cité sur plusieurs missions. ca rajoutais une couche de complexité vu que tu ne pouvais pas la spécialiser pour atteindre un objectif particulier comme c'est le cas dans les jeux précédents.

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai retrouvé ma vieille boîte de *Pharaon* et je m'éclate avec, ça fait quinze heures que je m'applique a édifier les plus beaux monuments possibles. 
> Je sais pas ce que sont devenus les mecs de Sierra, mais ça serait drôlement chouette qu'ils ressortent cette collection d'excellent jeux de gestion, Caesar, Zeus, Empereur et Pharaon, c'est quand même une référence et toujours aussi agréables à jouer. Tout est parfait dans ce jeu, sauf peut-être le pathfinding et le volet militaire à chier. Mais osef, l'intérêt c'est de peaufiner au poil de fion la vie de sa cité. 
> 
> Regardez-moi ça 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9f5102b...7503e7fa85.jpg


Cadeau: http://www.wsgf.org/dr/pharaoh/en

Un hack de l’exécutable qui permet de jouer en Widescreen 1080p (ou moins si tu trouves ça trop petit). Franchement ça pète bien pour l'avoir essayé et ça évite le scroll de l'infini pour voir sa cité évoluer.  ::):

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> J'ai retrouvé ma vieille boîte de *Pharaon* et je m'éclate avec, ça fait quinze heures que je m'applique a édifier les plus beaux monuments possibles. 
> Je sais pas ce que sont devenus les mecs de Sierra, mais ça serait drôlement chouette qu'ils ressortent cette collection d'excellent jeux de gestion, Caesar, Zeus, Empereur et Pharaon, c'est quand même une référence et toujours aussi agréables à jouer. Tout est parfait dans ce jeu, sauf peut-être le pathfinding et le volet militaire à chier. Mais osef, l'intérêt c'est de peaufiner au poil de fion la vie de sa cité. 
> 
> Regardez-moi ça 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9f5102b...7503e7fa85.jpg


Génial ce jeu ! Ca me donne envie de m'y remettre aussi tiens, histoire de pouvoir enfin finir une grande pyramide (jamais réussi à 100%).

Visuellement agréable, musiques sympa et sons amusants et efficaces.

Tu as l’extension pour avoir ce bâtiment en particulier ? Je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir vu dans la version de base.

----------


## Agano

> Génial ce jeu ! Ca me donne envie de m'y remettre aussi tiens, histoire de pouvoir enfin finir une grande pyramide (jamais réussi à 100%).
> 
> Visuellement agréable, musiques sympa et sons amusants et efficaces.
> 
> Tu as l’extension pour avoir ce bâtiment en particulier ? Je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir vu dans la version de base.


Ouais, c'est l'extension *Cléopâtre*, dans la campagne de Ramsès II où tu construit Abou Simbel après la bataille de Qadesh.

----------


## DeadFish

*Dark Souls*

Je vantais son level design et cette façon qu'il a d'égarer le joueur en balançant plusieurs chemins _a priori_ équivalents, mais là c'est trop. Ca fait littéralement des heures que je crapahute, que je m'enfonce je ne sais où et que j'essaie de bourrer un passage en vain, persuadé d'aller au bon endroit. Il y a visiblement un truc qui ne tourne pas rond, soit je m'y prends mal soit j'ai manqué un passage. Donc je me résigne à zieuter une soluce (c'était ça ou lacher le jeu) et, mazette, comment je pouvais deviner que 

Spoiler Alert! 


sonner la cloche avait giclé ce putain de dragon

 ? Sérieusement, pas une indication, rien. J'étais passé là des heures avant, jamais j'y serais retourné sans raison (j'avais même oublié l'histoire du dragon, c'est pour dire). Tss.

Capra, _here I come_.

----------


## schouffy

Quel rapport avec le dragon ? Quand tu approches de l'église, tu choppes une clé qui te permet d'ouvrir une porte qui te permet d'aller vers le Capra. L'indication c'est la clé que tu ramasses ("basement key" +  sa description si ma mémoire est bonne).

----------


## Supergounou

> *Dark Souls*
> 
> Je vantais son level design et cette façon qu'il a d'égarer le joueur en balançant plusieurs chemins _a priori_ équivalents, mais là c'est trop. Ca fait littéralement des heures que je crapahute, que je m'enfonce je ne sais où et que j'essaie de bourrer un passage en vain, persuadé d'aller au bon endroit. Il y a visiblement un truc qui ne tourne pas rond, soit je m'y prends mal soit j'ai manqué un passage. Donc je me résigne à zieuter une soluce (c'était ça ou lacher le jeu) et, mazette, comment je pouvais deviner que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sonner la cloche avait giclé ce putain de dragon
> 
> ...


N'hésite pas à passer sur le topic du jeu quand tu galères, on pourra t'orienter avec des indices.



Spoiler Alert! 


Le dragon, c'est pas ça l'essentiel: quand tu buttes les gargouilles, de mémoire, ça te donne une clé, qui te permet d'ouvrir une porte préalablement fermée (près du dragon)

. Certes, faut faire du backtracking, mais c'est finalement assez logique. J'avais aussi bien galéré pour trouver cette porte, mais une fois que tu as tout fouillé (la forêt), il ne reste plus guère de choix.

EDIT: trop lent  ::P:

----------


## Clydopathe

Je viens de vivre la même expérience sur le 2, je viens de finir le Sanctuaire des Dragons et 

Spoiler Alert! 


comment je suis censé deviner que l'objet qu'il me file me permets de rentrer dans des souvenirs sur des zones ou rien ne le dit?

 j'ai loupé un truc? Sinon, mis à part ça c'est du tout bon.

----------


## schouffy

ça j'avais trouvé ça assez cryptique aussi mais j'étais moins passionné qu'au début de DS1 du coup j'ai consulté direct un wiki  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

Perso, j'ai sonné la cloche et la saloperie est toujours là. Par contre, je l'ai vu se balader pendant un instant mais, maintenant, elle est revenue. De toute façon, je m'en fous, ch'ui paumé au fond des égouts.  ::|:

----------


## parpaingue

La cloche ne retire pas le dragon rouge simplement. D'ailleurs le piège, c'est que la clé n'est pas donnée par les gargouilles il me semble, elle est juste dans le coin.
Et oui DS2 est moins bien fait, que ce soit pour les mémoires de géants ou la porte au million d'âmes.

----------


## DeadFish

> Quel rapport avec le dragon ?


Aucun, c'est ça de pas assumer et lire en diagonale. Je suis retourné au village et j'ai essayé toutes les portes jusqu'à trouver la bonne. Vous êtes de grands malades de vous rappeler le nom des clés et des portes qu'elles ouvrent. De grands malades !

----------


## Zerger

Faut pas culpabiliser de jouer à Dark Souls avec le wiki. Perso, à ce moment là du jeu, j'étais moi aussi paumé et j'avais fini dans le tombeau des géants  :tired:  J'ai maudit toute l'équipe de dev après coup

@Hisvin, courage pour les égouts, tu t'approches du pire niveau du jeu (mais aussi le plus impressionnant je trouve)

----------


## Mezcalien

*Always Sometimes Monsters*, comme une bonne claque. A partir de pas grand chose et en étoffant un scénario relativement mature, on brode peu à peu avec le jeu une très belle expérience narrative.

Vraiment surprenant et en solde, foncez.  :WTF:

----------


## Haraban

Bon, je continue *GTAV* qui me met hors de moi, à tel point que je n'arrive même plus a structuré correctement ce post qui sera donc bordélique à souhait.

Déjà je viens de débloquer Trévor et ça me gonfle : ça doit faire la quatrième mission que j'enchaine ou le seul but c'est de massacrer des types et je trouve ça très chiant. De plus les évènements sont AUSSI lié au fait de tuer des gens par pelletés (les events "carnage"), c'est super monolithique. Et chiant.

Le reste me branche toujours aussi peu : faire du tennis, aller aux putes virtuelles, voler des bagnoles, acheter des fringues, faire des courses de voitures... 
J'ai jamais joué aux sims parce que géré le quotidiens chiant d'un péquenaud lambda, très peu pour moi. Ici on a beau géré le quotidiens d'un péquenaud bandit, c'est tout aussi naze et j'en ai tout aussi rien à foutre.
A chaque activité qu'on peut faire dans GTA, j'ai un jeu dédié qui me vient en tête et qui a l'air mille fois mieux. Je reprend l'exemple des voitures : pourquoi je me fais chier à faire des sous courses de bagnoles dans GTA alors que j'ai Dirt3 et Grid à coté qui sont milles fois mieux ? Pour écraser des piétons? J'ai Carmageddon sur GOG, pour ça.

Aller, je vais dans ma maison avec Michael, il parait que je peux y faire des trucs. Je m'approche de la table : "boire du whisky". WAW, nom de dieu il boit du whisky ! je vais à coté : "regarder la télé" ! OH la vache, il se plante dans son canap et on peut voir un écran et se gaver de chips devant. Ça me rappel bien pourquoi je regarde pas la télé, tiens. 
Ma question c'est : a quel putain de moment est-ce que c'est censé être amusant pour le joueur? regardé cette tête de fion vider un verre c'est donc ça le gameplay intense de GTAV? Ouais, je sais, je caricature mais bon sang, c'est le seul truc que je retiens de ce jeu après quasiment 11 heures dessus.
La seule scène qui a trouvée grâce à mes yeux c'est la poursuite du bateau vers le tout début : c'était barré, drôle et trépidant.

Honnêtement, plus j'y joue, moins je comprend. Un truc m'échappe. je vois bien que le jeu est super, qu'il est beau, qu'il est écrit avec un peu plus de passion que le reste de la production, mais y'a rien, absolument rien que je trouve amusant dedans.

----------


## Clydopathe

Ben pourquoi tu continues alors?

----------


## Zerger

Assez d'accord avec Haraban, beaucoup trop de contenu annexe qui sert vraiment à rien. Du coup, je me contente de faire les missions principales, mais ca laisse un petit gout amer en bouche tant les possibilités auraient pu etre énormes.
Pour Trevor, persévère un peu. Moi aussi, il m'a vite gonflé au début, mais par la suite, il devient plus marrant et la petite histoire entre les deux vieux amis est plutot sympa.

----------


## ercete

> La seule scène qui a trouvée grâce à mes yeux c'est la poursuite du bateau vers le tout début : c'était barré, drôle et trépidant.


Pour moi la majorité des missions de ce jeu ressemblent à celle que tu décris : de la course poursuite barrées drôles et trépidantes (agrémentés de banditisme et de crimes massifs, certes)
Laisse tomber les activités annexes et concentre toi sur les missions des personnages T,M et F sur la carte : c'est bien plus intéressant !
Après si t'accroches pas à l'univers et aux persos : la pillule ne sera que plus dure à avaler, mais l'ambiance Perfect American Way Of Life est quand même bien second degrès à mesure que tu avances.

----------


## Cabfire

Je continue mon exploration de Legend Of Grimrock 2, 28 heures maintenant, je commence à en apercevoir le bout ! J'avais vraiment un peu peur niveau des énigmes, pour le moment il n'y en a que deux qui m'ont posé des problèmes, mais j'ai pu les finir sans allez ouvertement chercher la solution sur le net. 

Spoiler Alert! 


(En réalité j'avais entendu parler du pierre/feuille/ciseau je ne sais plus ou, donc ça a fait tilt, et le cimeterre j'ai juste vérifié que j'avais bien tout les éléments pour la décrypter)



Bref, c'est carrément bien, jouez y !

----------


## schouffy

> Honnêtement, plus j'y joue, moins je comprend. Un truc m'échappe. je vois bien que le jeu est super, qu'il est beau, qu'il est écrit avec un peu plus de passion que le reste de la production, mais y'a rien, absolument rien que je trouve amusant dedans.


Witcher 3 ?!

----------


## Haraban

> Ben pourquoi tu continues alors?


Un ami me l'a offert en cassant sa tirelire pour mon anniversaire. je ferais au moins la trame principale comme me conseil ercete.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Un ami me l'a offert en cassant sa tirelire pour mon anniversaire. je ferais au moins la trame principale comme me conseil ercete.


Jsuis pourtant pas un fan de GTA, mais ce GTA 5 il est quand même vraiment bon, c'est bien écrit, souvent drôle, les missions principales sont intéressantes et en terme de gameplay ça permet toujours de faire le con comme dans les précédents opus. Par contre j'ai jamais joué au jeu en espérant un bon sim like, de ce coté là ça a toujours été moisis dans tous les opus et les mini jeux annexes n'ont pas d'intérêt. Joues y pour l'histoire et les personnages, c'est je trouve ce qu'il y a de mieux dans ce jeu.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le reste me branche toujours aussi peu : faire du tennis, aller aux putes virtuelles, voler des bagnoles, acheter des fringues, faire des courses de voitures...


Remarque qu'on ne te force pas à faire tout ca. Et si t'aime pas les bagnoles dans un jeu qui s'appelle Grand Theft Auto tu vas te faire chier. 
Surtout que cet épisode est plus axé conduite que les autres.





> les missions principales sont intéressantes et en terme de gameplay ça permet toujours de faire le con comme dans les précédents opus.


Non. J'adore le jeu mais non. Le solo est sympa pour l'écriture des Houser mais niveau gameplay t'es toujours guidé par des rails, à ce niveau y'a pas eu de grosses évolutions depuis le IV.

----------


## Haraban

> Remarque qu'on ne te force pas à faire tout ca. Et si t'aime pas les bagnoles dans un jeu qui s'appelle Grand Theft Auto tu vas te faire chier. 
> Surtout que cet épisode est plus axé conduite que les autres.


Ouais je me doute que je suis plutôt mal embarqué  :^_^:  .

Concernant l'aspect auto, la diversité des voitures est mon seul vrai moteur. Je n'arrête pas de me stopper pour en choisir une autre, pour les essayer toutes, mais je trouve la conduite et la physique des véhicules très décevante, du coup c'est compliqué de m'y retrouver.
Ceci étant j'ai vu que le jeu était ouvert aux mods et il existe peut-être de quoi rendre la conduite moins arcade. il faudra que je fouille.

Pour les activités annexes, c'est vrais que personne ne me force, mais en dehors, que me reste-t-il ? Je fonde de gros espoirs sur l’achat des commerces/propriétés et leur quêtes associées, mais j'y crois moyen. Du coup je pense resté sur la quête principale.

@Schouffy : ben The Witcher 3 même combat : je n'ai fais que les quêtes scénarisées principales et secondaires. Par contre j'étais a 200% dans l'univers donc ça a fonctionné du feu de dieu et j'ai adoré une bonne partie du jeu (avant de m'ennuyer ferme après la bataille de Kaer Morhen  ::ninja::  ). J'ai arrêté avant la fin.

----------


## Haelnak

> @Schouffy : ben The Witcher 3 même combat : je n'ai fais que les quêtes scénarisées principales et secondaires.


Bah en même temps il n'y a quasiment que ça, ils n'ont pas bourré le monde d'activités en bois et de collectibles à deux balles si ce n'est la poignée de quêtes courses de chevaux/bagarre /gwent (1 fil de quêtes par événement).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et les nids, les camps de bandits, les coffres disséminés un peu partout....
J'adore le jeu mais y'a des trucs qui pourraient dégager sans que ça nuise à l'intérêt général du titre.

----------


## Catel

> Je n'arrête pas de me stopper pour en choisir une autre, pour les essayer toutes, mais je trouve la conduite et la physique des véhicules très décevante, du coup c'est compliqué de m'y retrouver.
> Ceci étant j'ai vu que le jeu était ouvert aux mods et il existe peut-être de quoi rendre la conduite moins arcade.


Ah ben moi c'est exactement l'inverse: j'ai haï les caisses à savon de GTA 4 et j'ai été hyper content de voir qu'entre autres réussites, ils aient rendu, avec le même moteur, la conduite aussi agréable et plaisante dans GTA 5.

----------


## Haelnak

> Et les nids, les camps de bandits, les coffres disséminés un peu partout....
> J'adore le jeu mais y'a des trucs qui pourraient dégager sans que ça nuise à l'intérêt général du titre.


Euh, oui, c'est exactement comme tous les petits trucs "vivants" qui parsèment toutes les maps d'open-world depuis toujours. Si dans Pilliars of Eternity ou Baldur's Gate tu indiques les "feux de camps avec bandits" par des icônes sur la map, tu vas assimiler ça à des activités annexes ? Moi non. D'autant moins que c'est désactivable en 2 secondes dans les options du jeu.

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Euh, oui, c'est exactement comme tous les petits trucs qui parsèment toutes les maps d'open-world. Si dans Pilliars of Eternity tu indiques les "feux de camps avec bandits" par des icônes sur la map, tu vas assimiler ça à des activités annexes ?
> S'ils n'avaient pas indiqués les "?" pour faire plaisir aux attardés, tu n'en n'aurais même pas parlé puisque ça fait partie de la "vie" de la map. Et comme c'est le premier truc que j'ai viré, je n'y ai même pas pensé personnellement.


Haha c'est pas faux ça. Je pense aussi que c'est le marquage sur la carte qui donne un côté "activités annexes", qui peut donner l'envie un peu bizarre de "compléter à 100 %". T'enlève les marqueurs et ça ne devient rien de plus que des éléments facultatifs sur lesquels tu tombes au gré de tes explorations.

----------


## DeadFish

> Capra, _here I come_.


Ouais ouais ouais. Bon. J'ai essayé trois fois, ça m'a saoulé, j'ai arrêté. Il a pas l'air méchant mais c'est le trajet qu'on doit se taper avant le boss qui me gonfle. C'est trop facile pour être intéressant et pas suffisamment pour être rushé, mais quand même assez tordu pour se prendre une ou deux baffes et devoir claquer un soin. Ça crée en plus un déséquilibre entre le temps de trajet (environ cinq minutes) et le combat en lui-même (environ une minute) qui est hyper frustrant et gratuit. C'est un peu comme avoir du sable dans les godasses, c'est pas vraiment handicapant mais ça rend la marche désagréable. J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique derrière et ce que ça apporte réellement, j'ai l'impression que c'est mis là juste pour casser les pieds.

----------


## Haelnak

> Bon. J'ai essayé trois fois, ça m'a saoulé, j'ai arrêté. Il a pas l'air méchant mais c'est le trajet qu'on doit se taper avant le boss qui me gonfle.


Quelle surprise  ::siffle:: 

Logiquement on va te répondre que _"Ce serait trop facile si le checkpoint était avant le boss, on perdrait en sentiment d'accomplissement"_ ou alors _"Tu n'as pas trouvé le feu caché c'est tout"._

Si tu mets cette mécanique naze dans n'importe quel autre jeu, c'est une idée de merde qui allonge gratuitement la durée de vie et génère de la frustration, mais pas dans le cas de Dark Souls, non non non, c'est une feature pour hardcore gamer qui punit sévèrement l'échec, rien à voir !

Personnellement, c'est en partie à cause de ça que j'étais simplement soulagé, pas "content", quand je faisais tomber un boss après avoir échoué plusieurs fois. D'un autre côté ça te donne envie de ne pas te louper (_"Rah putain, si je meurs je vais devoir me retaper la route super chiante "_).

----------


## parpaingue

Ne jouez jamais à Demon's Souls alors. Il y a un raccourci de Firelink au capra demon, rien de dangereux sur le trajet.

----------


## schouffy

ça va ça se rush les routes vers les boss... ça t'apprends les sprints, roulades, gestion de stamina. 
Aucune mauvaise foi là dedans  ::ninja:: 

Mais y'a d'autres jeux qui te forcent à répéter des trucs à l'infini jusqu'à ce que tu y arrives... Volgarr ou Not A Hero par exemple. ça n'en fait pas de mauvais jeux.

----------


## Momock

> Si tu mets cette mécanique naze dans n'importe quel autre jeu, c'est une idée de merde qui allonge gratuitement la durée de vie et génère de la frustration, mais pas dans le cas de Dark Souls, non non non, c'est une feature pour hardcore gamer qui punit sévèrement l'échec, rien à voir !


Ah? Les gens ont trouvé que c'était une mécanique naze dans Völgarr, par exemple? J'ai pas vu ça, moi.

C'est vrai que c'est casse couilles, mais ça te pousse à t'appliquer et à faire un perfect parfaitement contrôlé sur la longueur. Évidemment, ça ne marche que si le parcours est bien carré de bout en bout, pas contre un boss comme Capra où la caméra part en live dans tous les sens et où ses clebs de merde changent d'approche en fonction de leur humeur. Les boss ne sont vraiment pas le point de fort des Souls, malheureusement (le reste par contre  :Bave: ).

Ce con de Capra a une fonction qui est plus où moins de t'empêcher de progresser tant que tu n'as pas pigé que faire une roulade DANS l'attaque d'un ennemi pour s'en rappocher (et si c'est une attaque horizontale quand-même, sinon ça ne marche pas), c'est une très bonne idée. Le souci c'est qu'il n'y a rien dans le jeu qui te suggère ça. Perso à ce stade du jeu, je n'avais pas réalisé qu'on avait de l'invincibilité pendant la roulade, et je ne pensais pas pouvoir passer "sous" les gros moulinets de Capra. Je regrette qu'on est de l'invincibilité d'ailleurs, en PvP ça donne du n'importe-quoi sans aucun sens, bref, c'est encore autre-chose...

----------


## schouffy

Les Souls ça peut aussi être trouver la tactique safe pour buter un boss. Pour Capra, notamment, il y a une technique safe. Comme pour le taureau.

----------


## Zerger

Le combat contre Capra est juste mal branlé. Une zone rikiki + un boss rapide + 3 chiens pour etre sur que tu vas en chier pour te déplacer  :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Le combat contre Capra est juste mal branlé. Une zone rikiki + un boss rapide + 3 chiens pour etre sur que tu vas en chier pour te déplacer


Nan, tout ça c'est bien. Le problème que la caméra n'est pas faite pour ça. Ils auraient dû la passer en mode Mario Sunshine rien que pour cette occasion!

----------


## Zerger

Holalala cette caméra, ouais je confirme que pour ce boss, c'est infame

----------


## hisvin

Pas eu de problème avec ce boss.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Les Souls ça peut aussi être trouver la tactique safe pour buter un boss. Pour Capra, notamment, il y a une technique safe. Comme pour le taureau.


C'est assez étonnant d'ailleurs de voir que le jeu n'arrive pas à faire passer ce type de message aux joueurs. Le premier conseil qu'il est donne est "Cours et fuis". Puis il nous apprend l'attaque plongée dans le tuto et à moins d'être aveugle, on comprends bien que c'est rudement efficace. Ensuite, pour le Taureau, rebelotte, attaque plongée en ajoutant l'esquive. Capra, esquive et attaque plongée à nouveau, etc...
C'est comme le coup de lire bêtement la description d'un objet (d'une clé) pour voir à quoi elle sert. A priori c'est évident mais aujourd'hui, c'est devenu contre-intuitif par la force des choses.
Pourtant, visiblement, les messages ne passent pas et les joueurs râlent régulièrement sur les mêmes points.

Sur le papier pourtant, cela paraît évident. En jeu, c'est cryptique. Il y a quelques années, tous les joueurs se plaignaient des tutoriaux qui les prenaient pour des neuneus, et dorénavant c'est comme si, bien que tout le monde continue de trouver ça pénible, on est perdu sans des indications qui popent ingame et des flèches pour nous dire où aller.
Pour ma part, je pense que DS1 est avant tout un peu anachronique vis à vis de son époque.

Cela dit, je rejoins complètement l'avis concernant l'aspect aléatoire et mal gaulé du combat contre Capra qui est sans doute le gros point noir du jeu. A ce stade du jeu, alors qu'on commence à comprendre ce que l'on attend de nous, qu'on commence à prendre son temps, à être rigoureux, endurant et prendre des bonnes habitudes, le jeu nous envoie un contre-signal absolu avec ce combat de merde. C'est dommage.

----------


## Zerger

> la description d'un objet (d'une clé) pour voir à quoi elle sert


Non pour le coup, les clefs font vaguement référence à un lieu cité nulle part. Souvent, tu obtiens la clef de "Toto", mais parmis toutes les portes que tu as croisées, tu as aucune idée de celle qui s'appelle "toto".

C'est bien de louer le jeu pour son côté hardcore qui tranche net avec les jeux récents, mais ca doit pas non plus servir d'excuse à toutes ses mécaniques qui ne sont pas claires ou intuitives. Comment le joueur est supposé savoir que pour faire du dual wield, il faut avoir 150% des stats requises et rester appuyé sur un bouton pour activer la stance  ::huh::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Non pour le coup, les clefs font vaguement référence à un lieu cité nulle part. Souvent, tu obtiens la clef de "Toto", mais parmis toutes les portes que tu as croisées, tu as aucune idée de celle qui s'appelle "toto"


Merci d'illustrer parfaitement mon propos.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

_Basement key

Opens the narrow passage leading below
at the far face of the great bridge in
the Undead Burg.

The lower Undead Burg is a treacherous place.
Do not turn your back on the wily thieves, or
the wild dogs who serve the Capra Demon._


ça va Dark Souls a fait moins clair.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est bien de louer le jeu pour son côté hardcore qui tranche net avec les jeux récents, mais ca doit pas non plus servir d'excuse à toutes ses mécaniques qui ne sont pas claires ou intuitives.


Ce n'est absolument pas mon propos. Je trouve comme beaucoup que DS a plein de mécaniques obscures et de trucs mal foutus. Cela dit, pour être honnête, j'observe que cela concerne souvent des choses optionnelles ou le end-game. Pas toujours mais souvent.

Ce que je disais, c'est que quand le jeu essaie de faire passer des messages aux joueurs, il n'y parvient pas alors que sur le papier, cela pourrait fonctionner (aka "lire la description d'un objet" ou "utiliser 3 fois de suite la même technique pour vaincre 3 boss", etc.). Je trouve qu'il y a quelque chose d'obtu qui se joue souvent dans la relation entre DS et le joueur, que je met sur le compte d'un certain anachronisme.
Je suis aussi à peu près certain que la réputation du jeu le dessert. On l'aborde aujourd'hui avec de nombreux à priori qui viennent peser sur l’expérience de jeu et sur ce que les développeurs ont imaginé être le parcours standard du joueur à travers le jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Ah ok, il me semblait que les clefs avaient un texte moins précis, mais après avoir vérifié... my bad  ::ninja:: 
Bon, c'est vrai que la tendance actuelle consiste plutôt à spammer des marqueurs sur l'écran et sur une map, et de prendre le joueur par la main tout le long du jeu. Tout ce que DS ne fait pas  ::P:

----------


## DeadFish

> Perso à ce stade du jeu, je n'avais pas réalisé qu'on avait de l'invincibilité pendant la roulade, et je ne pensais pas pouvoir passer "sous" les gros moulinets de Capra.


OH LE CASU MDR ! J'avais pigé dès l'île prison, moi. Et c'est pas propre à Dark Souls, c'est une mécanique très répandue. T'es un casu, c'tout. C-A-S-U. 




> Pas eu de problème avec ce boss.


Pareil, je l'ai écartelé les doigts dans le nez aujourd'hui, il a pas tenu 20 secondes. Faut dire que je mets de sacrées patates.

@Xchroumfph : d'accord pour la réputation, pas d'accord pour l'anachronisme. Je ne crois même pas que parler d'anachronisme ait un sens en jeu vidéo. Il y a des mécanismes, des outils, qui ont plus ou moins le vent en poupe selon les époques, certes, mais ça reste des outils entre les mains de concepteurs. S'ils ont un peu bossé leur truc, le jeu peut bien être sorti il y 30 piges, ça restera intéressant. Parler d'anachronisme fige en quelque sorte le débat, comme si, à une période donnée, il n'y avait qu'une seule façon de concevoir des jeux et d'y jouer. Bien souvent, ça confine au conservatisme bête et méchant par des mecs qui t'expliquent que ça doit être comme ça et pas autrement parce que... euh... parce que. Ça conduit à ne plus questionner les mécanismes (non, les jeux ne sont pas conçus au pif) et à bêtement régurgiter de la soupe frelatée parce que les fans tu comprends.

Au sujet de la _basement key_, je l'ai dit, je suis un âne, c'est admis. À ma décharge, je l'avais ramassée un petit moment avant déjà, ça m'a laissé douze fois le temps de l'oublier. Ouais, j'aurais pu faire un examen systématique de mon inventaire et découvrir, ébahi, entre la description d'une « tourte à la bouse » et celle d'une « hallebarde + 5 », qu'il y avait une clé et que cette clé ouvrait telle porte. Déjà, j'y ai même pas pensé tellement ça me paraît inconcevable (je ne suis pas un robot, merci) mais surtout, est-ce que c'est intéressant ? Plot twist : non. Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas plutôt une réflexion à avoir sur la relation à l'objet dans les jeux ? On accumule tellement de babioles - pas seulement dans Dark Souls - que les objets perdent de leur importance relative, ils sont réduits à de simples entrées dans une liste. Ils n'ont plus de nom, plus de valeur, plus de sens. Personnellement, quand il y a un truc à ramasser, je spamme A, je prends même pas le temps de lire tellement j'en ai rien à foutre et que 99 fois sur 100, ça n'a aucun intérêt. Très souvent, la porte correspondant à la clé est un peu plus loin devant ; ben là, pas de bol, elle était un kilomètre derrière.

Les boss : je sais pas pour les autres mais moi, 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'échelle contre le taureau, je l'avais pas vue ('y a plein d'échelles que j'ai du mal à voir, d'ailleurs, un problème de contraste) ; les gargouilles, 'y a pas pas à leur plonger dessus ; et Capra, je ne vois pas trop comment utiliser le piqué dans la mesure où on est tous les deux au sol.

 S'ils avaient voulu introduire implicitement des mécanismes (comme entre le premier boss et le taureau), ils auraient pu le faire.

----------


## hisvin

Pour ne pas changer *Dark souls*...Après les égouts, bah j'ai failli craqué. Le truc est une horreur avec ces "orcs rosâtres" par pack de 3 sur des zones riquiqui dont certaines s'écroulent et, cerise sur le gateau, il y a des saloperies qui t'intoxiquent à une vitesse grand V et, euh, j'ai ma p'tain d'arme qui a pété... Le pire étant que je n'arrivais plus à descendre mais plus à monter non plus vu que c'est la même merde. 
J'ai finalement réussi mais là j'ai franchement plus la niak.

----------


## FrousT

> Le pire étant que je n'arrivais plus à descendre mais plus à monter non plus vu que c'est la même merde. 
> J'ai finalement réussi mais là j'ai franchement plus la niak.


Ca me rappelle mon premier run Dark souls, où je suis resté bloqué à Blight Town... Avec ma seul arme up pété impossible d'avancer ou de revenir en arrière, désinstalle du jeu, j'y suis revenu 1 an plus tard avec un nouveau perso et ca allait beaucoup mieux  ::lol:: 

Conseil : Faite des pauses, de plusieurs mois  ::ninja:: 

@Deadfish : Pour capra balance des bombes au dessus du mur avant de rentrer dans l'arène du boss pour buter les chiens  ::ninja::  J'avais vu une vidéo mais j'ai jamais essayé  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Pour ne pas changer *Dark souls*...Après les égouts, bah j'ai failli craqué. Le truc est une horreur avec ces "orcs rosâtres" par pack de 3 sur des zones riquiqui dont certaines s'écroulent et, cerise sur le gateau, il y a des saloperies qui t'intoxiquent à une vitesse grand V et, euh, j'ai ma p'tain d'arme qui a pété... Le pire étant que je n'arrivais plus à descendre mais plus à monter non plus vu que c'est la même merde. 
> J'ai finalement réussi mais là j'ai franchement plus la niak.


Oh... tu n'as donc pas acheté le bidule qui permet de réparer son matos aux feux de camps?

----------


## hisvin

> Oh... tu n'as donc pas acheté le bidule qui permet de réparer son matos aux feux de camps?


Cela ne me paraissait pas pertinent vu la lenteur d'usure des armes sauf que cela semble s'accélérer maintenant. Bizarre mais bon...

----------


## Shapa

Salt and Sanctuary: Pour moi c'est Dark Souls mais sans la camera de merde, du coup j'accroche gravement.

----------


## FrousT

> Salt and Sanctuary: Pour moi c'est Dark Souls mais sans la camera de merde, du coup j'accroche gravement.


Ça donne grave envie  :Bave:  Exclu ps4 pour le moment ?

----------


## Shapa

Ouaip mais ca arrive sur PC tres bientot si j'ai bien suivi.

----------


## balinbalan

*X-Wing Alliance* et *Tie Fighter* récupérés dans le récent bundle Star Wars.
Après quelques manips nécessaires à leur bon fonctionnement sur un OS moderne, je m'éclate vraiment (par contre c'est hard, putain...).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour ne pas changer *Dark souls*...Après les égouts, bah j'ai failli craqué. Le truc est une horreur avec ces "orcs rosâtres" par pack de 3 sur des zones riquiqui dont certaines s'écroulent et, cerise sur le gateau, il y a des saloperies qui t'intoxiquent à une vitesse grand V et, euh, j'ai ma p'tain d'arme qui a pété... Le pire étant que je n'arrivais plus à descendre mais plus à monter non plus vu que c'est la même merde. 
> J'ai finalement réussi mais là j'ai franchement plus la niak.


Attends, même moi je n'ai pas eu de problème majeur dans cette zone (bon à part les mecs qui t'intoxiquent et m'ont bien gonflés  ::P: ) , et je suis un putain de noob sur des jeux de ce genre.
Le jeu a des défauts, mais je crois que pour ton problème c'est plutôt toi qui n'a pas pris la mesure de la rudesse de celui-ci où on ne te laisse pas de porte de sortie tout le temps, comme beaucoup de jeux "modernes". Faut apprendre à anticiper un peu, DS t'apprend dès le début que tu vas en chier et qu'il faut être prévoyant. Le coup de l'arme usée tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi-même  :;): 
Bon si ça peut te rassurer c'est la "pire" zone du jeu, c'est vrai qu'avec les échafaudages dans tous les sens et des chemins pas évidents à trouver et ces putains de Toxic-man à fléchettes ou moustiques de merde  elle demande beaucoup d'observation et de patience. Et d'abnégation, parfois  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce con de Capra a une fonction qui est plus où moins de t'empêcher de progresser tant que tu n'as pas pigé que faire une roulade DANS l'attaque d'un ennemi pour s'en rappocher (et si c'est une attaque horizontale quand-même, sinon ça ne marche pas), c'est une très bonne idée. Le souci c'est qu'il n'y a rien dans le jeu qui te suggère ça. Perso à ce stade du jeu, je n'avais pas réalisé qu'on avait de l'invincibilité pendant la roulade, et je ne pensais pas pouvoir passer "sous" les gros moulinets de Capra. Je regrette qu'on est de l'invincibilité d'ailleurs, en PvP ça donne du n'importe-quoi sans aucun sens, bref, c'est encore autre-chose...


Alors euh..Je n'irais pas jusqu'à réinstaller le jeu parce que j'ai autre chose à foutre, mais j'ai un gros doute sur l'invincibilité de la roulade dans DS1. Dans le 2 oui, y'a une invincibilité (c'est un reproche fait par certains joueurs "hardcore" d'ailleurs), le timing où tu déclenches la roulade compte plus que le fait d'être dans le "chemin" d'une attaque, mais dans le premier il me semble bien que la roulade ne te protège pas si t'es dans la trajectoire d'un coup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le combat contre Capra est juste mal branlé. Une zone rikiki + un boss rapide + 3 chiens pour etre sur que tu vas en chier pour te déplacer


2 chiens. Soyons précis. Avec 3 on en serait encore à essayer de buter Capra  ::P: 
Oui ce boss est vraiment le plus décevant du jeu (pour moi), c'est vraiment le boss injuste par excellence, là où les autres sont prenables au premier essai (même si on y arrive rarement du premier coup).

----------


## poulpator

> Alors euh..Je n'irais pas jusqu'à réinstaller le jeu parce que j'ai autre chose à foutre, mais j'ai un gros doute sur l'invincibilité de la roulade dans DS1. Dans le 2 oui, y'a une invincibilité (c'est un reproche fait par certains joueurs "hardcore" d'ailleurs), le timing où tu déclenches la roulade compte plus que le fait d'être dans le "chemin" d'une attaque, mais dans le premier il me semble bien que la roulade ne te protège pas si t'es dans la trajectoire d'un coup.


La roulade dans le 1 dispose de bien plus d'iframe que dans le 2 où il faut dépenser des points en Agilité pour atteindre le même niveau de roulade et fonctionne sur le même principe (iframes au déclenchement de la roulade).

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à Empire : Total War.

Malgré tout ses défauts, ça reste mon Total War préféré, j'adore le contexte historique, les batailles navales et la carte gigantesque  ::wub::

----------


## Haelnak

Je me refais *Monkey Island 2 (Special Edition parce que bon faut pas déconner)*, c'est toujours aussi drôle.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Dans le genre truc à la con parce que j'étais en mode âme en peine...J'ai vu que l'on surplombait le dragon en montant en haut d'une tour préalablement occupée par un chevalier noir et, chose amusante, on peut lancer une attaque sur le dragon qui disparait juste après dans un joli bug. C'est dommage, il met du temps pour revenir donc ce n'est pas intéressant...
...Et, à ce moment, je me suis rappellé qu'il y avait une autre (en fait,2) ou on pouvait peut-être le toucher. J'ai tenté avec toutes les armes que j'ai et seul l'arc fonctionne (bizarrement, on ne peut pas viser avec l'arbalète) et le résultat est intéressant.  ::siffle::  Le truc, c'est que j'aurais préféré tenter ce truc, il y a 10 heures.  ::|: 

*Lords of Xulima:*Kaput le dernier prince, la dernière sorcière, le chef des limiers et le premier titan...La fin approche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je me refais *Monkey Island 2 (Special Edition parce que bon faut pas déconner)*, c'est toujours aussi drôle.


Tu fais bien, la SE est très bonne. Mieux que celle du 1. Qui est très bonne elle aussi, sauf la DA.

----------


## Ivano

> Je me refais *Monkey Island 2 (Special Edition parce que bon faut pas déconner)*, c'est toujours aussi drôle.


Bien marrant, mais par contre les aller-retours entre les îles et les énigmes trop dures  ::O:

----------


## dieuvomi

> Je me refais *Monkey Island 2 (Special Edition parce que bon faut pas déconner)*, c'est toujours aussi drôle.


En version originale ou en version refaite?

Perso j'ai pas du tout aimé la tronche des mecs en remasterisé (je sais pas, Guybrush me fait penser à un métalleux pré-pubère avec son bouc). Par contre les indices aident bien sans déconner... Après les énigmes relativement logiques du 1, le 2 m'a fait bien mal à la tronche.

----------


## Zerger

> *Dark souls:*Dans le genre truc à la con parce que j'étais en mode âme en peine...J'ai vu que l'on surplombait le dragon en montant en haut d'une tour préalablement occupée par un chevalier noir et, chose amusante, on peut lancer une attaque sur le dragon qui disparait juste après dans un joli bug. C'est dommage, il met du temps pour revenir donc ce n'est pas intéressant...
> ...Et, à ce moment, je me suis rappellé qu'il y avait une autre (en fait,2) ou on pouvait peut-être le toucher. J'ai tenté avec toutes les armes que j'ai et seul l'arc fonctionne (bizarrement, on ne peut pas viser avec l'arbalète) et le résultat est intéressant.  Le truc, c'est que j'aurais préféré tenter ce truc, il y a 10 heures.


Tu avais la bague qui augmente la portée des fleches?

----------


## hisvin

Non, les sorts touchent même si on ne peut locker la bestiole.
Pour l'instant, j'ai celle qui donne un peu de vie quand on tue une bestiole, celle qui augmente la défense quand on est proche de la mort, des bagues "jetables" (ne perd rien quand tu meurs...Maintenant que j'écris ça, je me rends compte que j'aurais pu l'utiliser à un moment chiant ou j'ai 8000 âmes.

----------


## Olima

J'ai laissé tomber Dragon QUest Hand of the heavenly bride pour reprendre FF4 (remake sur DS). C'est quand même plus joli et intéressant, par contre, faut grinder, faut grinder. Enfin, ils lésinent pas sur les rencontres aléatoires...

----------


## norius

J'ai preco The division en gold mais je parviens pas a lacher Smite  ::(: 

bien les 50€ dans des skins cette semaine ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> J'ai laissé tomber Dragon QUest Hand of the heavenly bride pour reprendre FF4 (remake sur DS). C'est quand même plus joli et intéressant, par contre, faut grinder, faut grinder. Enfin, ils lésinent pas sur les rencontres aléatoires...


Qu'est ce qui raconte lui ???  :tired:

----------


## hisvin

Qu'il joue à un JDR japonais à l'ancienne ou le game design est tellement à chier qu'il faut tourner en rond pendant des heures pour se taper des monstres aléatoires dans l'espoir de gratter de l'expérience pour bouffer les monstres sur la ligne narrative.
Pas sur d'avoir été plus clair que lui. Cela ressemble à Dark souls soit dit en passant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

J'adore les FF, mais je comprend pas cet attrait global pour le 4. Pourtant, c'est le premier FF auquel j'ai joué et fini mais je reste bien plus marqué par le 6 (normal  ::siffle:: ). Je l'avais trouvé très basique sur tous les aspects par rapport à ceux qui suivent. Autant jouer à Mystic Quest  :Cigare: 



Par contre, c'est marrant que tu trouve qu'il faille plus grinder dans un FF que dans un DQ. 
(Joue donc a DQ Monster Joker 2  :;):  )

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu fais bien, la SE est très bonne. Mieux que celle du 1. Qui est très bonne elle aussi, sauf la DA.





> En version originale ou en version refaite?
> 
> Perso j'ai pas du tout aimé la tronche des mecs en remasterisé (je sais pas, Guybrush me fait penser à un métalleux pré-pubère avec son bouc). Par contre les indices aident bien sans déconner... Après les énigmes relativement logiques du 1, le 2 m'a fait bien mal à la tronche.


J'ai déjà fait les Special Edition il y a 4/5 ans et je la je suis donc parti sur la version remise au goût du jour.  

Par contre je n'ai pas eu la force de refaire le premier, Guybrush a une tête de con, c'est violent :


Dans le deuxième le chara design est bien plus cool :





> Bien marrant, mais par contre les aller-retours entre les îles et les énigmes trop dures


Boarf, on s'en fout compte-tenu de la qualité du jeu.

----------


## znokiss

Je prends cher sur Verlies 2. Et j'adore ça.

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre je n'ai pas eu la force de refaire le premier, Guybrush a une tête de con, c'est violent


Entre le 1 et le 2, tu passes d'un jeunot à un roublard  :;): 
D'ailleurs, pour le 3, ils ont plus ou moins gardé le design du 1
C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de remake pour le 3, c'est mon épisode préféré

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je prends cher sur Verlies 2. Et j'adore ça.


Hesites pas a passer sur le topic si tu as besoin de conseils  :;):  
Verlies 2, ca reste ma bonne petite surprise de 2015

----------


## Olima

Ah non on ne grinde pas plus dans FF que dans DQ c'est sûr, mais DQ j'ai abandonné  ::):  Et dans FF on a envie de voir la suite alors c'est plus énervant.
(et je préfère le 6 of course)
Le seul DQ auquel j'ai accroché (mais je n'en ai pas fait beaucoup) c'était le 9.

----------


## Olima

> Qu'il joue à un JDR japonais à l'ancienne ou le game design est tellement à chier qu'il faut tourner en rond pendant des heures pour se taper des monstres aléatoires dans l'espoir de gratter de l'expérience pour bouffer les monstres sur la ligne narrative.
> Pas sur d'avoir été plus clair que lui. Cela ressemble à Dark souls soit dit en passant.


Heureusement quand les donjons sont trop durs, on peut camper autour d'un feu pour sauvegarder et remplir ses PV.

----------


## Catel

> Entre le 1 et le 2, tu passes d'un jeunot à un roublard 
> D'ailleurs, pour le 3, ils ont plus ou moins gardé le design du 1
> C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de remake pour le 3, c'est mon épisode préféré


L'énorme changement de character design entre le 1 et le 3 (on passe du semi-réaliste sur les gros plans à du cartoon total, et le 2 est déjà assez cartoonesque, cf Largo ou le gouverneur Phatt)) a toujours ennuyé les artistes des épisodes postérieurs, qui se sont échinés à trouver un équilibre - car en réalité les pixels des deux premiers épisodes empêche de rendre bien compte du résultat que cherchaient les artistes de l'époque. Tales y arrive plutôt bien d'ailleurs, c'est l'une des plus belles réussites de Telltale.

----------


## Illynir

Après avoir fini Final fantasy XIII avec beaucoup de mal qui à transformé mon visage en tomate à force de  :Facepalm:  tout le long du jeu (j'ai même triché vers la fin pour abréger la souffrance) je me suis lancé dans Final Fantasy XIII-2 et je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris.

Alors ok c'est encore LARGEMENT perfectible et on évite toujours pas les dialogues niais mais c'est déjà plus agréable à parcourir du haut de mes 10 heures de jeu et il y a au moins un intérêt à jouer, certains personnages réussissant presque à être intéressant parfois. Par contre ils se sont barré en couille complet sur le scénario à base de passé, futur mais si tu change le futur tu change le passé mais si tu change le passé tu change les possibilités futures  ::wacko:: . M'okay on verra ce que ça donne à la fin...

----------


## FrousT

> Après avoir fini Final fantasy XIII avec beaucoup de mal qui à transformé mon visage en tomate à force de  tout le long du jeu (j'ai même triché vers la fin pour abréger la souffrance)


Tu te facepalm à cause de la difficulté ou des dialogues pourri des persos  ::huh:: 

Moi j'en suis à 33h de jeu environ, mon point de vue a pas trop changé, mécanismes, combats, stratégie vraiment cool mais perfectible, l'intrigue et les dialogues sont pas au niveau avec les cut scènes inutile par centaines  ::wacko::  Et l'univers bah ça va pour un jeu couloir mais je me sens pas impliqué dans ce monde surement parceque j'ai rien d’intéressant à faire ou parceque l'intrigue me gave légèrement  ::unsure:: 

Donc en fait j'y joue avec plaisir mais je sais déjà qu'avec tout les défauts cités, il arrivera loin derrière dans mon classement Chocobo-kawai 2000!

----------


## ShotMaster

Les persos  :Facepalm: 

Les persos putain  :Facepalm: 

Vanille putain  :Facepalm: 

Hope putain  :Facepalm:

----------


## TonTon Cookie

J'ai pas joué au XIII mais c'est pire que le XIII 2 ? 

J'ai voulu le lancé celui-là, j'ai vu la tête du bad guy je me suis dis "Kuja était déjà moche sur PS1 alors pls pas en HD" mais après tout pourquoi pas.
Puis j'ai vu le perso principal ...

----------


## Sylvine

:Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

'tain messieurs, vous avez perdu votre âme d'ado, pourquoi évertuez-vous à vous faire du mal?


Spoiler Alert! 


Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord, le pire de tous, c'est Snow.  ::P:

----------


## ShotMaster

Hahaha, non Snow c'est un perso fantastique comparé à Vanille. PUTAIN VANILLE RIEN QUE TON NOM J'AI ENVIE DE BOMBARDER LE JAPON.

----------


## pipoop

Vanille: un orgasme devant une fleur
Non mais lightning aussi: tout le jeu elle est la: je suis trop badass j'envoie chier tout le monde j'ai besoin de personne
Mais boucle la tu aurais creve 100 fois si t'avais pas eu un des 4 tachons que tu te trimballes qui t'avais pas sauve les fesses

----------


## ShotMaster

Je crois que quand Vanille a eu un orgasme devant sa fleur, c'est le moment où j'ai définitivement tilté dans ma tête.

Du coup, je suis retourné mater un hentai bien crade pour qu'au moins l'image colle au son.

----------


## FrousT

> J'ai voulu le lancé celui-là, j'ai vu la tête du bad guy je me suis dis "Kuja était déjà moche sur PS1 alors pls pas en HD" mais après tout pourquoi pas.
> Puis j'ai vu le perso principal ...


Je sais que tu parle du XIII-2 mais un méchant charismatique dans le XIII je cherche encore  ::unsure::  En fait y en a pas ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hahaha, non Snow c'est un perso fantastique comparé à Vanille. PUTAIN VANILLE RIEN QUE TON NOM J'AI ENVIE DE BOMBARDER LE JAPON.


 ::XD::  Moi je trouve Fang presque aussi swag que Foudre !

Et d'où t'a un sous titre perso toi maintenant  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : Le méchant du début de FF13 pour rappelle, le pape déguisé en marié pendant un festival de la gay pride  ::huh::  Bon je taquine, il est pas si mal en fait...

----------


## Illynir

Ce qui m'a fait  :Facepalm:  c'est surtout les dialogues ouais, putain que c'est niais mais à un niveau... Pourtant je suis bien rodé aux JRPG et je pensais être blindé mais alors la c'est du lourd (dans tous les sens du terme).

Ce level design de chie aussi avec ses couloirs ridicule, en gros t'avance et tu bute des mobs (tu peux les esquiver mais t'es obligé en faite sinon tu te fracasse la gueule devant le prochain boss parce que t'a pas le niveau...). Ce simili sphérier de la honte ou tu n'a aucun choix et où tout est comme le jeu: En ligne droite.

Le pompon revenant à la super ville Nautilus, ce gros crachat dans la gueule des joueurs n’empêche: Tu la voit notre super fête forraine ou tout le monde te dit que c'est super cool, tu veux jouer hein ? Et bah NON, va te faire y'a que dalle. Dégage morveux.

Ils ont presque réussi à gommer les défauts du premier avec le XIII-2, il y a toujours parfois des dialogues niais mais dans l'ensemble ça passe mieux, c'est bien plus ouvert qu'avant aussi et on s'y amuse plus (le but d'un jeu à la base...). Puis bon, Vanille n'est pas la pour le moment, donc bien entendu ça devient tout de suite le best game ever.

----------


## FrousT

> Le pompon revenant à la super ville Nautilus, ce gros crachat dans la gueule des joueurs n’empêche: Tu la voit notre super fête forraine ou tout le monde te dit que c'est super cool, tu veux jouer hein ? Et bah NON, va te faire y'a que dalle. Dégage morveux.


Carrément, le golden saucer du pauvre putain  :Emo:

----------


## Momock

J'ai limite envie d'acheter le jeu rien que pour voir si Vanille est aussi insupportable que tout le monde le dit. Heureusement que les combats ne m'attirent pas du tout, sinon j'aurais pu franchir le pas!

----------


## Dicsaw

P'tain les mecs qui s'enfilent des visual novel japonais dégueulasses et qui vont envahir le japon à cause du character design d'un jeu.

----------


## schouffy

*Beyond Good & Evil*
Je m'attendais à un truc de hippie overhypé, et il a quelques gros défauts (la relative imprécision des contrôles, la caméra de chie).
Mais ses qualités sont impressionnantes. Tout y est sympathique (univers, personnages, style graphique), tout est bien amené, mêmes les "à côtés" comme les boss ou les passages infiltration. On ne cherche jamais quoi faire, tout est limpide sans que ça ne soit trop dirigiste. On est happé dans une histoire simple avec des personnages tous attachants et particuliers. Même l'humour est réussi. On dirige une jeune femme qui pour une fois n'a pas un mini short et un décolleté de chagasse, ni un comportement de pouffe de luxe.
Grâce à sa super DA, le jeu n'a pas pris une ride. C'est low poly et un peu dépouillé mais ça a vraiment du charme. Par contre je ne sais pas si j'ai joué à la version originale ou pas, j'ai celle de Steam quoi.
Je suis le premier étonné à autant aimer, c'est vraiment un super jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Je le trouve quand même surestimé dans le sens où c'est juste un petit jeu bien foutu, sans trop de gras.
Il est sortit à la bonne époque, c'est tout.

Le même jeu quelques années plus tard c'est le reboot Prince of Persia qui s'est fait démonter.

----------


## Supergounou

L'avantage de BGE comparé à Prince of Persia, c'est quand même que c'est super original au niveau de l'univers et de la DA, en plus d'être un monde ouvert où l'on peut photographier 
des bestioles ( ::wub:: ). J'aime beaucoup PoP, mais il est beaucoup plus classique. Et bourré de QTE.

----------


## Haelnak

> L'avantage de BGE comparé à Prince of Persia, c'est quand même que c'est super original au niveau de l'univers et de la DA,


Boarf, pas beaucoup plus que PoP 2008.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais si, carrément. J'imagine que ça dépend de la sensibilité de chacun, mais de mon côté je préfère 1000x plus l'univers de BGE, basé sur rien du tout, que celui de PoP (le même depuis le 1). Et pourtant, je suis un défenseur de ce PoP que j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé.

Je développerai demain si j'ai la motivation.

----------


## Haelnak

Ne te sens pas obligé, je parlais surtout de la DA qui est aussi très sympa dans PoP, après l'univers est plus inspiré et "neuf" dans BGE, oui.

----------


## Catel

> Je le trouve quand même surestimé dans le sens où c'est juste un petit jeu bien foutu, sans trop de gras.


Jme demande c'est quoi ton top 10 ever.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai bien aimé le reboot de PoP aussi (ça doit être un de mes PoP "modernes" préférés d'ailleurs), mais à part que c'est des jeux originaux visuellement y'a pas grand chose à comparer.
PoP est un platformer très classique, BGE accumule des phases de jeux très différentes qui sont toutes réussies, là où la plupart des jeux se cassent les dents quand ils sortent de leur "expérience de base". Rien qu'en ça le jeu est déjà exceptionnel pour moi.
Et l'univers est super original, y'a plein de bonnes idées et tout est bien amené (l'analyse des cartes ou des codes barres sur les portes avec l'appareil photo par exemple), le truc tiré de "je sais jamais si c'est metroid ou castlevania" où tu as besoin d'une capacité que t'as pas encore pour retourner dans des zones que t'as déjà traversées pour avancer.

----------


## Roscopolo

> Après avoir fini Final fantasy XIII avec beaucoup de mal qui à transformé mon visage en tomate à force de  tout le long du jeu (j'ai même triché vers la fin pour abréger la souffrance) je me suis lancé dans Final Fantasy XIII-2 et je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris.


Oui, c'est le jour et la nuit. Le XIII est juste mauvais (sauf passé 30h), le XIII-2 et le Lightning returns sont en revanche de très bons FF.

Bon par contre les persos et la trame de fond sont nazes mais c'est le cas dans à peu près tous les FF et jeux japonais. Ce qui compte dans ces jeux c'est que les rebondissements et la mise en scène soient dynamiques et constituent une belle ballade touristique, avec quelques passages narratifs intéressants pour épicer le tout, et une bonne dimension épique.





> Le pompon revenant à la super ville Nautilus, ce gros crachat dans la gueule des joueurs n’empêche: Tu la voit notre super fête forraine ou tout le monde te dit que c'est super cool, tu veux jouer hein ? Et bah NON, va te faire y'a que dalle. Dégage morveux.


Moi ça m'a soulagé : j'ai détesté le golden saucer. C'est le seul moment où le côté couloir m'a plu.

----------


## Momock

> PoP est un platformer très classique, BGE accumule des phases de jeux très différentes qui sont toutes réussies, là où la plupart des jeux se cassent les dents quand ils sortent de leur "expérience de base". Rien qu'en ça le jeu est déjà exceptionnel pour moi.


J'ai trouvé le jeu satisfaisant dans aucune de ses phases de gameplay, perso. Limite le meilleur du jeu, c'était le runner qu'on débloque à la fin, où on déplace une perle en évitant des obstacles.




> Et l'univers est super original, y'a plein de bonnes idées et tout est bien amené (l'analyse des cartes ou des codes barres sur les portes avec l'appareil photo par exemple), le truc tiré de *"je sais jamais si c'est metroid ou castlevania"* où tu as besoin d'une capacité que t'as pas encore pour retourner dans des zones que t'as déjà traversées pour avancer.


Ou même Zelda, vu que c'est un zelda-like.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> ...
>  le XIII-2 et le Lightning returns sont en revanche de très bons FF.
> 
> Bon par contre les persos et la trame de fond sont nazes mais c'est le cas dans à peu près tous les FF et jeux japonais.
> ...


Sans être la licence du siècle, (ni même du siècle dernier) FF a quand même eu des moments plus glorieux qui font difficilements passer le XIII 2 pour très bon.
Le XII par exemple pour rester dans du FF "moderne" (PS2 ...)  est remplis de bonnes idées, a un univers vraiment top et se paie le luxe d'éviter les personnages type nana qui se paie un orgasme devant le moindre truc Kawaii.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que les défauts des FF sont toujours plus ou moins les mêmes, à savoir scénar qui part complètement en vrille (Maudit CD 3 !!!), des personnages souvents plats et une progression plus que linéaire. 
De plus les qualités que tu énonces sont là. Mais on est quand même en droit d'attendre un truc un peu plus supportable que des héros sortis d'un groupe de K-Pop à gerber, du méchant qui fait le tapin au bois de boulogne et de la putain de BO de mort qui me donne envie de me planter des crucifix dans les oreilles.

J'veux dire compare la scène d'intro de FF XIII 2 et son combat sur robot unicorn attack transformer edition, à la scène d'intro de FF VI, merde, on faisait mieux avec une poignée de pixels et le son de la NES.

----------


## Sylvine

> L'avantage de BGE comparé à Prince of Persia, c'est quand même que c'est super original au niveau de l'univers et de la DA, en plus d'être un monde ouvert où l'on peut photographier 
> des bestioles (). J'aime beaucoup PoP, mais il est beaucoup plus classique. Et bourré de QTE.


Pardon ?

BgE a plus ou moins le même univers que tous les jeux de plateforme 3D sorti entre 95 et 2005, ce mélange de SF, de fantastique, dans une esthétique enfantine avec des animaux anthropomorphes, un peu à la Dragon Ball.
C'est super bien fait hein, et j'ai adoré aussi, mais c'est absolument pas original.
Au contraire les milles et une nuit, à part les autres PoP et les jeux Aladin qui datent de la préhistoire, ça reste assez rare, passé quelques niveaux thématiques de jeu de plateforme.




> J'ai bien aimé le reboot de PoP aussi (ça doit être un de mes PoP "modernes" préférés d'ailleurs), mais à part que c'est des jeux originaux visuellement y'a pas grand chose à comparer.
> PoP est un platformer très classique, BGE accumule des phases de jeux très différentes qui sont toutes réussies, là où la plupart des jeux se cassent les dents quand ils sortent de leur "expérience de base". Rien qu'en ça le jeu est déjà exceptionnel pour moi.
> Et l'univers est super original, y'a plein de bonnes idées et tout est bien amené (l'analyse des cartes ou des codes barres sur les portes avec l'appareil photo par exemple), le truc tiré de "je sais jamais si c'est metroid ou castlevania" où tu as besoin d'une capacité que t'as pas encore pour retourner dans des zones que t'as déjà traversées pour avancer.


Ba ouaif, un petit truc sympa quoi.
Franchement c'est le reboot de Tomb Raider, les QTE en moins et un univers accrocheur en plus.

Ou plus ou moins n'importe quel jeu de plateforme 3D de cette époque.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pardon ?
> 
> BgE a plus ou moins le même univers que tous les jeux de plateforme 3D sorti entre 95 et 2005, ce mélange de SF, de fantastique, dans une esthétique enfantine avec des animaux anthropomorphes, un peu à la Dragon Ball.
> C'est super bien fait hein, et j'ai adoré aussi, mais c'est absolument pas original.
> Au contraire les milles et une nuit, à part les autres PoP et les jeux Aladin qui datent de la préhistoire, ça reste assez rare, passé quelques niveaux thématiques de jeu de plateforme.


Je parlais pas forcément dans les jeux vidéo, mais de manière plus globale. Les contes arabes, c'est clairement un truc acquis, tout le monde connait.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba même, c'est du Star Wars, du Dragon Ball, du Miazaki...
C'est au moins aussi rependu dans la fiction que les légendes arabes.

----------


## banditbandit

*Betrayer*

J'avais du abandonné le jeu l'année dernière, j'étais bloqué à Fort Henry à cause d'un problème technique.

J'ai trouvé une solution par hasard sur le forum de Outlast (

Spoiler Alert! 


ou comment transformer votre citrouille en carrosse !  ::ninja:: 

), du coup j'ai pu le relancer et j'en suis à mon deuxième run, j'aime beaucoup ce jeu et son ambiance particulière. 
Un fps hautement recommandable.

----------


## schouffy

> Ba même, c'est du Star Wars, du Dragon Ball, du Miazaki...
> C'est au moins aussi rependu dans la fiction que les légendes arabes.


BGE c'est un univers plein de références mais j'ai pas du tout le sentiment de déjà vu/déjà joué en le parcourant. Je pensais fortement au Rayman de la Dreamcast à cause de la DA, mais c'est tout.

----------


## Sylvine

Et t'as pensé à quoi en jouant à PoP ?

----------


## schouffy

ça date un peu.. A rien à part PoP je crois.

----------


## Sylvine

Cqfd !

----------


## schouffy

Je suis content que tu sois content, mais je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'un jeu soit original en rende un autre moins original ?
Ou alors je me suis perdu depuis le début de la conversation.

----------


## Sylvine

Tu es perdu.
Je répondais à un supergounou.

----------


## Nicetios

*Prince of Persia : warrior within*

 ::love::  cette ambiance, cette fuite perpétuelle face au dahaka, cette musique .... 
Le gameplay a vieillit, tout a vieilli. Mais je reste fan.

----------


## Flad

> *Prince of Persia : warrior within*
> 
>  cette ambiance, cette fuite perpétuelle face au dahaka, cette musique .... 
> Le gameplay a vieillit, tout a vieilli. Mais je reste fan.


 :haha:  T'es vieux !

----------


## Nicetios

> T'es vieux !


 ::ninja::  j'ai pas encore parlé de ma passion coupable pour Transartica et plus globalement les jeux du studio Silmarils  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah, Silmarils ! Robinson's Requiem, fondateur de la catégorie des "survivals" ?

Je découvre *Rainbow Six Siege* en ce moment.
Je ne m'attendais à rien et donc c'est mieux, à court terme le mode VS bots permet de se faire la main avec des potes, à long terme le PvP semble intéressant quoique exigeant sur la coop. 
La monnaie qu'on gagne ingame pour débloquer du contenu fait office de carotte, les maps sont intéressantes et le gamplay pas trop mal, une bonne surprise au final.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est aussi bien qu'Evolve ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ah t'es con  :^_^: 
Non bien sûr, y a pas de jungle, pas de jetpack, pas de monstre surpuissant, pas autant de versions DLC.... mais les gadgets sont sympas et le matchmaking bien plus rapide (oui j'avoue, un matchmaking moins rapide qu'Evolve... difficile...ptet un jeu sous GFWL, et encore). Les murs destructibles participent aussi du fun (et la pléthore d'explosifs de toutes sortes).

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu es perdu.
> Je répondais à un supergounou.


Moi ça me faisait penser à Iznogoud  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Avec Dilat Larath dans le rôle du Prince de Perse.  ::o:

----------


## banditbandit

> j'ai pas encore parlé de ma passion coupable pour Transartica et plus globalement les jeux du studio Silmarils


Yen a tout un tas chez DotEmu.

----------


## Supergounou

*FF7*, moddé jusqu'à la tronche. Et j'y reprends du plaisir comme quand j'avais 14 ans.

----------


## Haelnak

Ça ne me surprend pas  ::siffle::

----------


## doshu

> *FF7*, moddé jusqu'à la tronche. Et j'y reprends du plaisir comme quand j'avais 14 ans.


Moddé ? Y a des mods pour FF7 ?

----------


## znokiss

> Moddé ? Y a des mods pour FF7 ?


Yep. 
Y'a de gros tutos pour installer un paquet de textures, mais faut être motivé et le résultat est ... surprenant (autre tuto par ici)
Avant : 



Après : 




Pour rester plus dans l'esprit, y'a le pack filtrage + retraduction : http://ff7.fr/forum/index.php?page=post&ids=341131
(site de la retraduction seule)

J'ai jamais joué au jeu mais les mods de vieux jeu et moi, c'est une grande histoire d'amour.

----------


## doshu

Ah ok. Je garde ça en tête au cas où ; je n'ai jamais fini le jeu, je pense avoir arrêté à la mort de on-sait-qui. Y a bien 15 ans de ça au moins.

----------


## Cabfire

Moi je m'apprete à jouer à *Alien Isolation*.

Et en attendant le download (oué je sais...) je me refais des stages de *Metal Gear Rising Revenge* parce que je suis gravement en manque de Beat'em'all 3D, que c'est celui que je préfère et que l'OST tabasse tout.

----------


## Vilmir

J'ai découvert que j'avais acheté Downwell sur Android hier. Aucun souvenir de quand j'ai fait cet achat, mais le jeu est très prenant. Mes pauses chiotte se sont rallongés.

Sur PC c'est The Division qui squatte mon écran en ce moment. J'en suis encore aux missions solo et j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance. Le gameplay à base de couverture est plaisant.
Les environnements du jeu sont tellement détaillés que je pense passer plus de temps à regarder le décor et me dire: "Putain il y a un graphiste qui a passé 2 mois à modéliser des sacs poubelles" que de tirer sur les méchants.

----------


## Stratosfear

*The Division* bouffe tout mon temps de jeu en ce moment aussi.

Je n'en attendait rien, et c'est foutrement bien au final. 
Je n'y joue qu'entres potes, et ils sont très actifs en ce moment, donc je me dois de jouer pour ne pas ralentir le groupe. Mais je le fais avec grand plaisir. Ce jeu, sans être révolutionnaire, est vraiment super pour jouer entres bro's. 

En plus il est sublime, la pelletée de screens pris...

----------


## Herr Peter

Bon, j'ai finalement craqué pour *GTA V* et cette saloperie m'absorbe complètement, je dois bien avouer. C'est bien écrit, très plaisant à découvrir et tourne super bien, hormis l'herbe qui est très gourmande, sans raison apparente. 

Et quel plaisir de pouvoir refaire du vélo et errer sans but sur la map comme sur San Andreas, ça m'avait manqué  ::):  Le contenu du jeu a l'air fou, je pense qu'il va rester un sacré moment installé sur mon disque celui-là.

Pas encore essayé le multi, par contre.

----------


## Zerger

C'était un doux rêve pendant ma période Titan Quest, puis les années ont passé et j'ai perdu espoir au point de l'avoir totalement oublié.. Mais non ! Sept ans plus tard, *Grim Dawn* est bien là et je retombe amoureux  ::wub:: 
J'étais sceptique au moment de l'acheter mais le charme a fait son effet d'entrée de jeu. Et ce jeu, c'est un "Titan Quest avec plus de tout":

 - Plus de bonnes idées:
J'en avais rêvé, Grim Dawn l'a fait ! Enfin un vrai Move/Attaque sur le clic gauche  ::lol::  Fini les missclicks à côté des monstres, fini les entorses à l'index à cause du spam permanent d'attaques... Vous maintenez le clic gauche enfoncé pour vous déplacer, et si un monstre est à porté, votre perso utilisera automatiquement l'attaque assignée au clic gauche, que ce soit une attaque de mêlée ou à distance. C'est simple, efficace et ca aurait du être présent dans tous les HnS depuis un bon bout de temps ! 
Vous vous souvenez du spam incessant de potions de vie sur TQ ? Désormais, la barre de vie est doublée d'un halo d'endurance: quand vous n'êtes pas en combat depuis quelques secondes, votre santé est très rapidement récupérée au détriment de votre endurance (que vous pouvez récupérer de temps à autre sur des monstres ou dans des coffres). Du coup, votre personnage doit être suffisamment robuste uniquement le temps d'un combat, autrement il devra essayer de fuir ou utiliser une potion de soin avec un cooldown beaucoup plus long qui fait pour le coup office de dernière chance.
La tune ramassée automatiquement, les filtres de loot simple d'accès, tout est fait pour rendre le gameplay plus agréable.

 - Plus de spécialisation:
Deuxième constat pendant ma partie, le jeu est beaucoup plus complexe! L'excellent système de bi-classage est toujours présent mais les maitrises apportent encore plus de types de dégats différents, ce qui demande un choix de compétences et d’équipement plus judicieux au risque de trop se dissiper. Et comme c'est à la mode, Grim Dawn a rajouté un système d'arbre passif "à la PoE" avec des constellations à compléter pour renforcer ses caractéristiques mais aussi ses compétences. Vous pouvez par exemple améliorer un de vos sorts en lui conférent la possibilité de tirer des traits de feu à chaque fois qu'il touche un ennemi. 
Bref, les constellations sont très nombreuses (et leur illustration plutot sympa), les possibilités de bi-classage toujours aussi riches, ceux qui aiment le théory-crafting seront ravis.

 - Plus de monstres:
Pour le coup, la différence avec TQ fait un choc. Exit les packs de 3-4 monstres, tout a été multiplié par 3. Les sorts de zone sont indispensables dès le début du jeu. Du coup, même si la molesse des combats de TQ est toujours un peu là, on peut tout de même profiter d'un beau foutoir à l'écran avec des monstres qui volent dans toutes les directions, ca détend  ::P: 

 - Plus d'exploration:
Les maps ne sont pas générées aléatoirement et ca se ressent ! Les lieux sont immenses et très labyrinthiques, les passages secrets et raccourcis sont nombreux, on ressent beaucoup moins l'aspect du "couloir à suivre". Et surtout, l'exploration des lieux annexes est fortement récompensée grâce à des autels qui, une fois activés, filent du loot et de précieux points à dépenser pour le système de constellation. Un très beau boulot de ce côté. Et même si le lore n'est pas très original, je trouve que le rendu à de la gueule avec des décors sombres mais agréables à regarder.

Bref, je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour du jeu, mais tout ce qui faisait la force de Titan Quest est bien présent. On a un bon petit hack&slash solo à l'ancienne qui propose autre chose que du farm end-game dans des donjons infinis  :;): 
Si vous aimez Titan Quest, vous pouvez foncer les yeux fermés. Si vous voulez découvrir le HnS, je pense que ca peut être une bonne porte d'entrée.
Et apparemment, on peut même y jouer à la manette.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais adoré TQ, tu vends du rêve ^^

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, Grim Dawn me fait revivre des moments de nostalgie  ::P:

----------


## ducon

> http://www.supersoluce.com/sites/def...n-game-002.jpg


Oh la belle pelle à tarte !

----------


## Catel

Bref tout le monde aime Grim Dawn sauf Izual  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ses reproches sont pas faux, c'est vrai que le jeu innove peu et pour l'instant, hormis un labo avec des cuves d'acide, le jeu aurait pu se passer dans la Grèce Antique que j'aurais pas fait la différence.
Je suis assez d'accord avec son test, il manque juste une petite note positive à la fin.
Car le jeu reste de qualité avec des mécaniques bien huilées. Grim Dawn pourrait presque passer pour une seconde extension de Titan Quest, et pour 25euros, bah ca me dérange pas que ce soit le cas en fait  ::):

----------


## Pluton

Ouais pareil, je m'en veux un peu de m'être fait hypé pour ce Titan Quest 2.0 qui est sympathique mais n'a pas pour lui le charme de l'univers ni l'optimisation de son grand frère. Le loot est vraiment triste aussi. Regardez les items uniques du wiki, notamment les frocs, même pas de skins originales, uniques ou à thème, tout est trop lisse.

Je le garderai bien pour un cas de coupure internet  ou de disette mais suis un peu déçu.

----------


## DeadFish

Cher journal, aujourd'hui :

- j'ai exploré une souche d'arbre géante
- j'ai cavalé comme un cabri sur la plage, même qu'il y avait de la musique alors que d'habitude, il n'y en a pas en dehors des boss
- j'ai rencontré un dragon
- je lui ai prêté serment mais je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert
- je lui ai aussi filé des objets, mais je ne sais pas non plus à quoi ça sert (ni même les objets, d'ailleurs)
- j'ai chopé une malédiction, on m'a dit d'aller quelque part pour me soigner mais j'oublié où ; tant pis
- j'ai rencontré de gros bugs de collisions bien dégueulasses
- mon _framerate_ a failli mourir
- les moustiques, c'est de la merde

Un jour comme un autre sur *Dark Souls*, en somme.

----------


## Supergounou

> - j'ai chopé une malédiction, on m'a dit d'aller quelque part pour me soigner mais j'oublié où ; tant pis


C'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oswald de Carim, dans le clocher de l'Eglise

.

----------


## Narushima

À peu de choses prêt, ce que tu dis aurait pu s'appliquer à un Samorost.

----------


## Nicetios

Dans le genre qui était assez violent, c'était Baldur's Gate II : tu rentres dans une taverne, un mec se pointe, t'agresse, lance une malédiction à "Jaheira qui parle tout le temps de la nature" et manque de buter toute la taverne.
Ah, et la malédiction la bute assez vite.

 :tired: 

J'adore ce genre de trucs.  :tired: 

" Tiens, salut, c'est toi le [héros du jeu] ? - oui ? - Prend bien dans ta gueule ce sac remplis de merde et débrouille toi."

----------


## azruqh

> - j'ai cavalé comme un cabri sur la plage, même qu'il y avait de la musique alors que d'habitude, il n'y en a pas en dehors des boss


Mon passage préféré du jeu...  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme112

Je viens de réinstaller Baldur's Gate Trilogy... C'est reparti pour 200h de bonheur  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, un œuf de Pâques !

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je viens de claquer les fesses de la reine araignée, de sonner la cloche et donc d'ouvrir la herse. Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer de gober le max d'âmes et je me casse de ce coin pourri.

----------


## Anonyme112

Hehe tu vas pas tarder à le regretter ce coin pourri  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

:Cafe1:

----------


## Zerger

C´est triste mais c´est presque vrai  ::):

----------


## pipoop

Il y as eu une distrib de dark souls pour paques?

----------


## purEcontact

Non mais le 3ème opus sort bientot (ou est sorti, en jap) et tout les streamers sont dessus, du coup y'a une hype et les gens ressortent le seul dark souls auquel ils ont touché, à savoir le 1.

----------


## azruqh

Tout en redémarrant une campagne de *XCOM 2* en difficulté _Commandant_ (qui, pour l'instant, hormis la raréfaction des ressources, ne présente que peu de différences avec la difficulté _Vétéran_), je me lance dans mon dernier achat coup de tête : *rimdkapsel*.

Il s'agit d'un jeu de construction de base spatiale, qui emprunte à *Tetris* (pour l'agencement des salles), au genre du _tower defense_ (pour l'installation des postes de défense contre les vagues d'ennemis de plus en plus nombreuses et fréquentes) et à *Dwarf Fortress* pour l'assignation des tâches non nominatives. Il s'agit d'exploiter des ressources présentes sur la carte ou générées par les constructions, puis d'atteindre et de 'décoder' des monolithes qui conféreront au joueur divers bonus (_minions_ plus rapides, ennemis plus lents, etc.).

Malgré son aspect abstrait, ses graphismes apaisants et son apprentissage rapide, _rymdkapsel_ n'est pas si facile à vaincre (comme tout bon _puzzle game_ finalement, car c'est un peu de ça dont il s'agit). Les vagues d'ennemis, risibles en début de partie, rendent les fins de partie beaucoup plus compliquées. Il faut équilibrer ses constructions, ne pas créer trop de _minions_ (qui se trouveraient exposés lors des attaques mais en créer suffisamment pour opérer sur les postes de défense), ne pas créer trop de postes de défense (mais en créer suffisamment et aux bons endroits pour qu'aucun ne se trouve isolé), assurer la continuité de la chaîne de production malgré les attaques qui, en fin de partie, deviennent ininterrompues, et 'décoder' les monolithes (lents à lire et difficiles à défendre) pour obtenir les bonus et atteindre les conditions de victoire.

J'ai pris l'habitude d'alterner 'gros' et 'petits' jeux. Et _rymdkapsel_ est un vrai bon 'petit' jeu, beau, accessible, rapide et étonnamment retors.

----------


## Olima

Je débrouissaille mon backlog : 
*Abyss Odyssey* ne me convainc pas vraiment, même si c'est joli. Début un peu fouillis, et ça laggue sur mon petit pc. Hop, je zappe.

*Ubinota* par contre est une très bonne surprise en petit puzzle game, ça se manie comme picross 3D, c'est un mélange de labyrinthe et d'énigmes basées sur la physique... très cool.

*Star Wars dark forces* : mal de mer (ouais, j'ai le syndrôme je ne sais plus quoi avec certains FPS) > oubliettes.

*Freedom Planet* : sympa. Mais c'est vraiment Sonic quand même. Un super épisode mégadrive.

*Hell Yeah* : boaf. Les blagues pseudotrash toutes les dix secondes m'endorment. Sinon platformer bien foutu mais un peu plat. J'irai pas très loin.

Et sinon
*FFVIII* offet par Wazzebu (merci! ) : bon ben ça commence très bien. Moi qui étais sur le IV, par contre, le système est un cran plus complexe. Et la traduction n'aide pas avec des abréviations cryptiques toutes les lignes adf-X vgr g-def etc etc etc (oui, c'est pas fastoche de traduire deux kanjis qui veulent dire 5 mots dans le même espace).  Bref, je suis paumé mais content, moi qui n'avais fait que les 3-4 et 6, j'ai l'impression de découvrir le rpg next gen !  ::P: 

Et également sur *Sunless Sea*, c'est très bien aussi mais je suis mauvais, faut s'investir un peu plus...

----------


## Nacodaco

> *Star Wars dark forces* : mal de mer (ouais, j'ai le syndrôme je ne sais plus quoi avec certains FPS) > oubliettes.


T'es dur ! C'est le FPS qui m'a fait aimerle genre à l'ancienne ! Pour moi, il s'agit vraiment d'un bon épisode, et même d'un emblème du genre (il ne révolutionne rien, certes).

Je crois que ce genre de nausée est dû aux balancements du personnage (j'ai essayé de trouver des sources, sans grand succès). Dans la plupart des FPS (Half-Life 2 notamment, de tête), ce genre d'effet est désactivable.


Sinon, j'essaie de me relancer dans un peu dans le JV avec quelques classiques :

*Nethack* : un des rogue-likes les plus célèbres. Je ne m'attendais pas à un jeu aussi accessible ! En revanche, j'attendais un jeu riche, et je ne suis pas déçu pour le moment. La plus grosse difficulté sur ce genre de jeu old-school, c'est que le jeu ne vous dis jamais si vous faites bien les choses... ou pas.

*Dwarf Fortress* : un ami m'a remotivé. Le genre de jeu ou je passe plus de temps à lire des guides qu'à jouer, mais c'est davantage ma faute. J'ai aussi du mal avec les jeux temps réel avec pause : mon côté "optimisons tout" me pousse à passer 99% du temps en mode pause... Le genre de truc qui m'a fait jouer des heures et des heures à Crusader Kings 2 sans jamais pousser très loin une partie.

----------


## Zerger

Pour FF8, penses bien à voler chaque boss, c'est un coup à rater quelque GForces de manière définitive.
Sinon ouais, niveau ambiance et graphismes, il se démarque pas mal des autres. C'est un peu dommage que l'ambiance retombe un peu vers la fin, mais j'avais passé d'excellents moments dessus....

... Notamment avec son jeu de cartes à collectionner  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Nethack* : un des rogue-likes les plus célèbres. Je ne m'attendais pas à un jeu aussi accessible ! En revanche, j'attendais un jeu riche, et je ne suis pas déçu pour le moment. La plus grosse difficulté sur ce genre de jeu old-school, c'est que le jeu ne vous dis jamais si vous faites bien les choses... ou pas.


Clairement une pépite ce jeu. Un pote me l'avait fait découvrir et on avait passé de supers bons moments à se raconter nos YASD, surtout quand les personnes à côté nous regardaient en se demandant de quoi on parlait  ::P:  Ca me donne envie de relancer une partie tiens, je suis jamais allé très loin au final.
Evite de trop te faire spoiler sur le net pour pas gâcher l'expérience de jeu... et n'hésite pas à lancer *Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup* plus tard, qui arrive à surpasser le maître  :;):

----------


## Nacodaco

> Clairement une pépite ce jeu. Un pote me l'avait fait découvrir et on avait passé de supers bons moments à se raconter nos YASD, surtout quand les personnes à côté nous regardaient en se demandant de quoi on parlait  Ca me donne envie de relancer une partie tiens, je suis jamais allé très loin au final.
> Evite de trop te faire spoiler sur le net pour pas gâcher l'expérience de jeu... et n'hésite pas à lancer *Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup* plus tard, qui arrive à surpasser le maître


Pas de soucis pour le spoil, contrairement à Dwarf Fortress, je trouve vraiment qu'on peut entrer agréablement dans le jeu sans devoir lire trois tonnes de trucs.

C'est marrant les roguelikes. Au début, tu te dis que l'offre est vraiment pauvre. Au final, chaque amateur va venir te vendre son super roguelike (et souvent à raison ^^) !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour information, j'ai déjà essayé (une heure environ) *ADOM* sous les conseils de la même personne. C'était agréable, mais j'ai préféré me concentrer sur Nethack !

D'ailleurs, il y a un topic roguelike / Nethack sur CPC ?

----------


## Olima

Ah mais Dark Forces est surement très bien, si j'avais pas le motion sickness. 
Pour FF8 oui, ce concept du vol des magies qu'on peut assigner à des défenses puis des capacités, ça m'a bien creusé le crâne dès le départ ! Mais je vais m'habituer j'espère. Merci pour le hint.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est marrant les roguelikes. Au début, tu te dis que l'offre est vraiment pauvre. Au final, chaque amateur va venir te vendre son super roguelike (et souvent à raison ^^) !
> 
> Pour information, j'ai déjà essayé (une heure environ) *ADOM* sous les conseils de la même personne. C'était agréable, mais j'ai préféré me concentrer sur Nethack !
> 
> D'ailleurs, il y a un topic roguelike / Nethack sur CPC ?


Pour le coup, Dungeon Crawl (DC:SS avec le topic en lien) est vraiment au dessus du lot, avec des mises à jour fréquentes et même des tournois. Mon seul petit regret, c'est qu'il supprime les actions inutiles/débiles que l'on peut faire dans Nethack comme boire de la lave par exemple  ::P: 

Nethack, j'avais déjà déterré un topic il y a longtemps, puis on m'a dit "Tu joues pas encore à DC:SS ?" ... et depuis ...  ::siffle::  Mais on peut y blablater du jeu si tu veux  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> *Ubinota* par contre est une très bonne surprise en petit puzzle game, ça se manie comme picross 3D, c'est un mélange de labyrinthe et d'énigmes basées sur la physique... très cool.


C'est un pote qui l'a fait.  ::o:

----------


## Melcirion

Stardew Valley pour les nuits et Pillar of Eternity pour les journées...
Rendez moi ma vie...vu que Stardew est aussi dans mes rèves ou je plante des patates...

----------


## Olima

> C'est un pote qui l'a fait.


Ben tu lui diras merci  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Ah mais Dark Forces est surement très bien, si j'avais pas le motion sickness. 
> Pour FF8 oui, ce concept du vol des magies qu'on peut assigner à des défenses puis des capacités, ça m'a bien creusé le crâne dès le départ ! Mais je vais m'habituer j'espère. Merci pour le hint.


Ya une option dans le jeu pour le motion sickness, tu as essayé de la virer ?

----------


## Olima

Ah non j'avais pas vu ça. Mais en gros ça me le fait sur pas mal de fps en intérieur/couloirs (même bioshock), et surtout sur les anciens où les textures ne sont pas toujours très distinguables entre elles, donc je doute... Je retenterai tout de même en fouillant les options.

----------


## Narushima

> Ya une option dans le jeu pour le motion sickness, tu as essayé de la virer ?


Une option qui modifie un truc dans la vraie vie ?

Je choppe aussi la gerbe avec des vieux FPS, et c'est dû à la fausse 3D faite avec des images 2D qui pivotent, pas au fait que la caméra tangue avec les mouvements du perso.

----------


## schouffy

Ca changera ptete rien, mais y'a une option, autant tester. Olima tu nous diras si ça change qqch pour toi? Le sujet m'intéresse un peu.

----------


## Olima

Je vous dirai. C'est sûrement moins pire si ça secoue moins, mais de là à tout régler...

----------


## purEcontact

*XCOM 2*, qu'on m'a très gentiment offert pour mon anniversaire.
Y'a pas mal de lourdeurs dans les menus.
J'ai l'impression de jouer à Darkest Dungeon, en pire.
Si les soldats de ma première escouade meurt, j'ai l'impression que ma partie va s'arrêter.
J'ai peu joué au premier XCOM donc je ne bite pas grand chose aux différentes ailes et après 8h de jeu j'ai découvert que l'une d'entre elle me permettait d'upgrader l'équipement complet de mes trouffions.
Evidemment, 4h plus tard, c'est le game over.
D'ailleurs, se taper 12h de jeu pour se voir un bel écran "l'IA a gagné, tu l'as dans le fion coco", ça me fait que moyennement plaisir.
Je vais relancer une partie, maintenant que j'ai compris certains mécanismes, ça devrait mieux se passer.

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue A* South Park: The Stick of Truth*,

Et c'est trop bien ! Bon à condition d'aimer un minimum South Park, sinon je pense qu'on ne comprend pas grand chose  ::):  J'ai lancer ça en expert, la difficulté en mode normal semblait vraiment légère.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*La forteresse de Sen ou de Rick Dangerous. Je déteste ces p'tains de piège à balancier, je déteste ces p'tains de serpents, je déteste ces p'tain de serpents magos planqués derrière des balanciers et je déteste encore plus ces p'tain de ponts exigus avec des p'tains de balanciers et des saloperies de serpents.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ah, La Forteresse de Sen, il y a un moment tellement mémorable dans le coin :D

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Je joue A* South Park: The Stick of Truth*,
> 
> Et c'est trop bien ! Bon à condition d'aimer un minimum South Park, sinon je pense qu'on ne comprend pas grand chose  J'ai lancer ça en expert, la difficulté en mode normal semblait vraiment légère.


Le jeu est extrêmement simple tout du long, même en expert, et de manière général j'ai trouvé les combats très chiants :/

----------


## Supergounou

> Le jeu est extrêmement simple tout du long, même en expert, et de manière général j'ai trouvé les combats très chiants :/


Non, pas tout du long, il y a *1* combat qui nécessite pas mal de réflexion et/ou de farm  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ah, bon je verrais ça. J'imagine que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps non plus, donc ça ira bien  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Non non, rien de fou et en plus c'est optionnel, mais sur le coup ça surprend  ::):

----------


## Pluton

Path Of exile pour la première fois. Un run HC avec une nécromancienne entourée de son armée de zombies et squelettes. Ca nettoie vite et bien, sans gros risques, et j'en profite pour looter ce qui aidera mes prochains persos.

Et c'est trop trop bon, le seul H&S qui me rappelle vraiment diablo 2.

----------


## Koma

Wolfenstein The New Order. Je viens de passer le sous-marin, je suis sur le pont de Gibraltar, ambiance Homefront / HL2.

L'atmosphère est cool, y'a pas mal de conneries qui me font rire (les messages radio "codés" de la cousine Ramona et les complexes secrets juifs au fond de l'océan  ::XD:: ), la DA est vraiment chouette, le doublage FR est nickel chrome et la bande son est vraiment cool.

Mais alors niveau level design c'est assez calamiteux même pris comme un FPS couloir.

Les nazis sont sourds et aveugles aussi, et les armes manquent singulièrement d'originalité pour une uchronie technologique et historique.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé le remake HD de Resident Evil.
J'ai déjà joué à l'original, qui m'avait complétement traumatisé quand j'étais gosse, mais je sais même plus si je l'avais fini (je me souviens l'avoir redémarré en émulateur il y a pas très longtemps).

Niveau horreur je trouve que ça marche toujours aussi bien et même que c'est toujours un des meilleurs représentant du genre. Le jeu arrive à obtenir ce dosage minutieux de la terreur qui fait que t'es jamais vraiment à l'aise, mais en même temps happé par ce qui se passe. T'as peur, mais t'as quand même envie d'aller de l'avant et de "surmonter tes peurs" comme ils disent quand tu charges une partie.
Les caméras fixes y sont évidemment pour beaucoup, le nouveau schéma de contrôle marche d'ailleurs plutôt bien, mais c'est aussi beaucoup pour la difficulté du jeu qui pardonne pas dès les premières instants.
Les zombies te démontent la gueule ultra vite, ils encaissent un nombre affolant de balles, balles qu'on a qu'en quantité très limitée (à voir si ça se maintient tout le jeu, contrairement à Dead Space), les points de sauvegarde sont éloignés... Ça m'a surprit de devoir me retaper tout le début du jeu parce que je sauvegardais pas en me pensant en sécurité.

Ce qui marche moins bien c'est les combats. Le coté "Survival" c'est très bien, on est toujours en dèche de munitions et on est encouragé à fuir les combats.
Le problème c'est que fuir c'est pas très intéressant et de toute façon pas toujours possible.
Pas intéressant, parce que ça consiste juste à zigzaguer entre quelques ennemis super lents et complétement cons, et pas toujours possible, parce qu'avec la meilleure volonté du monde quand y'a un couloir de 1.5m de large avec un zombie au milieu, je peux pas faire grand chose.
Donc des fois il faut combattre, et c'est là qu'un coup de peinture fraiche aurait été le plus indispensable. Ils ont vaguement essayé de le faire, principalement en rajoutant des armes défensives qui en gros font office de bouclier à usage unique, mais c'est à peu près tout. Du coup les combats consistent à tirer dans le torse d'un zombie jusqu'à qu'il tombe à terre, en profiter pour lui mettre quelques coups de couteau avant qu'il se relève, puis reprendre ses distances pour recommencer à lui tirer dessus.
Il a bien moyen de les tuer en un coup avec un tir à la tête, mais quand on essaye de viser en hauteur, le personnage s'incline de 45° vers le haut ou vers le bas ce qui est inutilisable à moins de tirer sur un ennemi au sol.
Aussi l'alternance entre les armes à feu et le couteau nécessite de passer par l'inventaire qui met le jeu en pause, ce qui casse à la fois le rythme des combats et réduit considérablement le facteur de stress, ce qui est d'autant plus inexplicable que la moitié des touches de ma manette sont inutilisés, même si je prends les premiers modèles de la PS1.

C'est là qu'on voit l'énorme évolution qu'a été RE4, qui malgré son virage action gardait un système de combat toujours très "survival" dans l'esprit, avec les fameuses attaques contextuelles (les QTE qui apparaissent quand on tire dans certaines parties du corps des ennemis) qui permettent de compenser le manque de munitions par rapport au nombre d'ennemis. D'ailleurs en y repensant, je me dis que c'est ce qu'on aurait de plus proche d'un Dark Souls avec des flingues, avec des actions assez lentes et des attaques contextuelles qui offrent des courtes périodes d’invincibilité qu'il faut savoir exploiter, il faut réfléchir à chacune de ses actions et à son timing.
Et y'a une touche pour sortir le couteau bordel !

----------


## Momock

> Aussi l'alternance entre les armes à feu et le couteau nécessite de passer par l'inventaire qui met le jeu en pause, ce qui casse à la fois le rythme des combats et réduit considérablement le facteur de stress, ce qui est d'autant plus inexplicable que la moitié des touches de ma manette sont inutilisés, même si je prends les premiers modèles de la PS1.


Et tu oublies le plus grave: on peut zapper l'amimation de rechargement de l'arme en rechargeant depuis l'inventaire.

Y'a qu'à espérer que le remake de Resident Evil 2 garde quelques bonnes idées de RE4 tout en restant Resident Evil 2. Je ne serais pas contre une visée libre, mais je me demande si ça s'emboîterait correctement avec les caméras fixes (s'ils ont abandonné la version de RE4 avec des hallucinations, c'est peut-être parceque ça ne marchait pas?) Et puis si on pouvait viser librement dans RE1 Remake, on pourrait faire sauter la tête de tous les zombies, debouts comme au sol, ce qui supprimerait tout le côté gestion de cadavres a brûler, ce serait dommage.

----------


## Sylvine

Je pensais pas forcément à une visée libre, qui effectivement risquerait d'être galère, je suis preneur de n'importe quoi qui rendrait les combats plus engageants.

----------


## Olima

Dans mes souvenirs, le headshot restait possible même si l'angle est en effet galère...

----------


## BenRicard

*Crashland* offert généreusement par Melcirion.

C'est l'histoire d'un petit robot du nom de Flux qui travaille pour l'Amazon du futur. Au cours de sa livraison, son vaisseau passe aux abords d'une planète à 1ère vue inconnue. Après quelques pérégrinations scénaristiques, notre ami robot est obligé de s'éjecter de son vaisseau pour aller se crasher sur la planète. A partir de là commence son aventure, on explore, on loot, on craft, afin de trouver une façon de s'enfuir de la dite planète, et par extension, livrer son colis (c'est qu'il est pro ce petit robot !).

Graphiquement, après avoir vu les 1ers trailers, je m'attendais à quelque chose d'assez criard au niveau couleurs, ce qui in fine m'avais un peu refroidi, et puis finalement, quand on se plonge dans le jeu, cela passe plutôt bien, en tout cas, rien ne m'a bruler les rétines jusque là. 

Rappelons aussi que le jeu est sorti aussi sur Ios, du coup les graphismes, et animations restent simples mais agréables, avec un petit côté enfantin qui passe plutôt pas mal. Le jeu se veut d'ailleurs assez 2nd degré : au delà des graphismes, les personnages et dialogues ne se prennent pas au sérieux.

On a pas mal comparé le jeu a Don't Starve et c'est vrai qu'ils se ressemblent sur le côté "lâché cul nu dans la nature". Il y a tout de même de grosse différences entre les deux : Tout d'abord, pas de gestion d'inventaire, de tri, de choix à faire sur ce qu'on emporte ou pas. Flux trimballe avec lui une sorte de plate forme intelligente qui le suit partout ou il va, qui lui sert de sac à dos, et autant ne pas s'embêter puisque sa capacité de stockage est infinie ! 
Pas besoin non plus de manger ou de se soucier de sa santé mentale lorsqu'on est un robot ! ça aussi, ça passe à la trappe. Du coup pas de stress, ou de course contre la montre implicite pour trouver des boulettes de viandes à boulotter !

*Le jeu se veut beaucoup plus cool et facile d’accès que don't starve.* 

Contrairement à Don't Starve, où on passe son temps à fuir, là, c'est tout l'inverse, on va chercher la bagarre histoire de looter de la bonne grosse ressource ! On a aussi des PNJ qui vont nous confier des missions, avec récompenses à la clé. Du coup, on progresse dans l'aventure, on débloque de nouvelles tables de craft afin de fabriquer des armes et armures toujours plus puissantes, affronter des bestioles de plus en plus grosses et ainsi de suite....plusieurs régions et plusieurs boss n'attendant apparemment que nous !

On a aussi un peu de housing, les tables de craft permettant de faire des murs, des sols, et autres objet de déco en différentes matières (bois, pierres, os, etc...)

Il y a aussi un cycle jour-nuit, mais rien d'aussi contraignant que don't starve, les bestioles sont justes plus agressives. on peu se balader librement, et non pas rester bêtement à côté d'un feu en attendant que le jour se lève.

Les déplacements sont eux aussi facilités par des téléporteurs un peu partout sur la carte. Du coup, on va très vite d'un endroit à un autre, tant qu'on a déjà explorer une zone.

Finalement Crashlands est un mélange entre Don't Starve, et terraria. En tout cas, c'est l'impression qu'il me donne après quelques heures de jeu. Je le conseille d'ailleurs à ceux qui apprécie Don't Starve mais qui ont été rebuté par le côté sans pitié du jeu.

----------


## Lilja

J'ai commencé Osu Mania il y a 3 jours mais je ne sais pas trop si j'aurai la patience d'en arriver là :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZddZasgUQQ

Apparemment, il y a même un mode avec 7 touches.

----------


## schouffy

> Dans mes souvenirs, le headshot restait possible même si l'angle est en effet galère...


Headshot random si je me rappelle bien. Sauf si tu attends que l'ennemi soit proche et que tu tires vers le haut. Ou que t'as le revolver.

----------


## Lilja

Ah putain, merci la communauté d'Osu mania
Ils ont créé énormément de maps avec une grande diversité en ce qui concerne la difficulté.... par contre, si vous n'avez pas connu les animes quand vous étiez jeunes, ça va pas passer niveau musical.

----------


## banditbandit

> Headshot random si je me rappelle bien. Sauf si tu attends que l'ennemi soit proche et que tu tires vers le haut. Ou que t'as le revolver.


Un peu comme Deadly Premonition quoi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

> Headshot random si je me rappelle bien. Sauf si tu attends que l'ennemi soit proche et que tu tires vers le haut. Ou que t'as le revolver.


Oui oui, quand le zombie est à deux centimetres !


Sinon j'ai relancé dark forces, pas trouvé l'option anti vomi, donc je vais m'arrêter là  ::):

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Ah putain, merci la communauté d'Osu mania
> Ils ont créé énormément de maps avec une grande diversité en ce qui concerne la difficulté.... par contre, si vous n'avez pas connu les animes quand vous étiez jeunes, ça va pas passer niveau musical.


Même en ayant regardé des animes petits ça passe pas du tout .... Le principe du jeu est vraiment sympa (bien que pas original pour un sous) mais ca fait tellement Weebs que je me sentais coupable d'y jouer.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je crois que j'ai atteint mon plafond de verre:Pas assez doué au pad pour bien progresser, il ne reste plus qu'à zoner comme une âme en peine pour amasser des âmes et espérer progresser correctement. Heureusement que je suis malade sinon je passerais le jeu en 2ème catégorie (jeu de fond que je mets 5-6 ans à terminer. Je ne déconne pas).
En parlant de ça, j'ai repris timidement *Lords of Xulima* dont la suite est fortement envisagée...Cinquième temple libéré avec moult expérience. Reste plus que 3 temples à libérer, 3 Titans à friter, le grand méfant et les trucs accessoires...Euh, 50 heures.  ::siffle::

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dark souls:*(bla bla)


Allez, accroche-toi, même moi qui suis un couillon de noob, j'ai réussi à venir à bout de ce jeu. Où est-ce que tu bloques ?

----------


## hisvin

Forteresse de Sen. Mon perso n'est pas assez fort pour se taper les lézards vu que j'ai privilégié la magie. Enfin, j'y arrive en 1 contre 1 dans une pièce mais au delà, c'est ingérable et ma magie est trop limitée pour dégager les bestioles. Il faudrait que j'arrive au prochain feu idéalement.

----------


## Zerger

Courage Hisvin, on est tous avec toi  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Forteresse de Sen. Mon perso n'est pas assez fort pour se taper les lézards vu que j'ai privilégié la magie. Enfin, j'y arrive en 1 contre 1 dans une pièce mais au delà, c'est ingérable et ma magie est trop limitée pour dégager les bestioles. Il faudrait que j'arrive au prochain feu idéalement.


Je le redis mais passe sur le topic du jeu, on se fera une joie de te donner des conseils.

----------


## Momock

> Ah ah, La Forteresse de Sen, il y a un moment tellement mémorable dans le coin :D


Tu veux parler de celui où, après voir galéré pour finir le niveau, 

Spoiler Alert! 


on regarde dans une vidéo qu'en fait y'avait un raccourci de l'entrée vers le boss via une cage/ascenseur?

 Un grand moment fou rire.




> Mon perso n'est pas assez fort pour se taper les lézards vu que j'ai privilégié la magie.


Reroll  ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

Non  Momock, 

Spoiler Alert! 


je parle du passage ou après en avoir chié comme un rat tu te met à ouvrir un coffre... et la... SURPRISE !

----------


## hisvin

> Non  Momock, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> je parle du passage ou après en avoir chié comme un rat tu te met à ouvrir un coffre... et la... SURPRISE !


Je connais, j'ai testé.  ::|: 
Toujours *Dark souls*...Une bonne vingtaine d'essais infructueux finissant souvent misérablement et, pouf, le coup de bol avec un karma presque à 100...Oui, presque, parce que bon, je suis mort comme une bouse quand je me suis pris le boulet incendiaire de ce géant à la con. Puis le karma est reparti à 0 vu que je n'arrive même plus à passer le premier mage de la forteresse.

----------


## Jughurta

La forteresse de Sen a un seul passage assez compliqué, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est la fameuse embuscade du mage homme-serpent planqué sur le côté gauche quand on joue aux funambules en évitant les pièges sur le chemin.

, je l'ai faite en pyro, sorcier et clerc et je n'ai pas galéré plus qu'avec une autre classe, au contraire j'ai torché le boss très facilement.

----------


## Momock

> Je connais, j'ai testé. 
> Toujours *Dark souls*...Une bonne vingtaine d'essais infructueux finissant souvent misérablement et, pouf, le coup de bol avec un karma presque à 100...Oui, presque, parce que bon, je suis mort comme une bouse quand je me suis pris le boulet incendiaire de ce géant à la con. Puis le karma est reparti à 0 vu que je n'arrive même plus à passer le premier mage de la forteresse.


Il suffit de lui tirer dessus à l'arc en se positionnant de façon à ce que ses tirs se prennent dans la grosse pendulache. C'est chiant, mais c'est vraiment pas un problème. Le vrai problème c'est de vaincre les trois démons en bas dans le goudron...

----------


## MrBoutade

> Je connais, j'ai testé. 
> Toujours *Dark souls*...Une bonne vingtaine d'essais infructueux finissant souvent misérablement et, pouf, le coup de bol avec un karma presque à 100...Oui, presque, parce que bon, je suis mort comme une bouse quand je me suis pris le boulet incendiaire de ce géant à la con. Puis le karma est reparti à 0 vu que je n'arrive même plus à passer le premier mage de la forteresse.


Un indice :

Spoiler Alert! 


 il y a un un autre feu dans la forteresse, qui te permet de ne pas te la retaper en entière. 



Et sinon, je me suis pris Pillars of Eternity. De la patate. J'ai un putain de souvenir de la serie Neverwinter Night ( le 1er surtout, que j'ai fait en boucle ) et le jeu semble particulièrement proche au niveau de l'ambiance.

----------


## Supergounou

> Toujours *Dark souls*...Une bonne vingtaine d'essais infructueux finissant souvent misérablement et, pouf, le coup de bol avec un karma presque à 100...Oui, presque, parce que bon, je suis mort comme une bouse quand je me suis pris le boulet incendiaire de ce géant à la con. Puis le karma est reparti à 0 vu que je n'arrive même plus à passer le premier mage de la forteresse.


Ça me rappelle des choses, j'ai eu exactement la même expérience lors de mon premier run  :^_^: 
Courage, le pire est à venir.




> Le vrai problème c'est de vaincre les *quatre* démons en bas dans le goudron...


 ::trollface::

----------


## Mojito83

C'est bizarre la Forteresse de Sen je l'ai trouvé plutôt facile et assez courte au final (je ne me suis pas amusé à descendre au rdc pour aller piller les coffre et affronter les "faceless" cependant).
En revanche j'en garde un souvenir assez traumatisant: Je vois partout qu'il faut que j'aille chopé absolument la lance de foudre dans le coffre près d'un ascenseur. Evidemment le coffre est un mimic et O joie durant l'affrontement il a la bonne idée de tomber dans le trou sous l'ascenseur.... adieu la belle lance de foudre et bonne chance pour laurel et ardi avec ta pauvre épée +5  :;):  (j'ai recommencé le jeu après une 50aine de try contre ces 2 asticots d'ailleurs)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pas un jeu complet, juste la démo de *Dying Light* et ça m'a scotché.

Je fais partie des rares à aimer Dead Island et DI Riptide, mais lire un peu partout l'aspect parkour de Dying Light me faisait peur. Surtout de souvent voir cité Mirror's Edge, ce n'est pas que je trouve le jeu mauvais, c'est moi qui suis nul. Comme je le disais sur le topic des "confessions intimes" (et de la honte), très emballé et jeu acheté à sa sortie, je n'ai jamais réussi à finir le tuto, je suis _vraiment_ nul.  ::sad:: 

Mais après avoir joué une heure (durée de la démo) j'ai l'impression que c'est quand même beaucoup plus souple et permissif.
Et j'adore l'ambiance, j'ai vraiment flippé devant ces ennemis assez nombreux, très résistants (comparé à d'autres jeux dont DI), parfois rapides, capables d'escalader et de nous poursuivre. Il a fallu que je change mon habitude d'exterminer tout le monde et m'obliger à fuir parfois.
Tout ça de jour, j'ai assez peu profité de la nuit.
Il était dans ma wishlist un peu par curiosité, maintenant je sais que je le prendrai.

----------


## azruqh

Toujours dans *rymdkapsel* (j'en ai parlé sur la page précédente). Ce jeu est une drogue dure. Les _minions_ sont cons comme des manches, le _pathfinding_ est... aléatoire, mais je peux pas m'empêcher de relancer une partie dès que j'atteins pas mes objectifs. À la base, mes objectifs, c'était finir le jeu à 100% (soit débloquer les 10 succès Steam). J'ai fini le jeu une fois (en décodant les 4 monolithes en moins de 45', ce qui m'a valu mon 5e succès Steam) et j'étais aussi content que la première fois que j'ai buté Smough et Ornstein dans *Dark Souls*. Sauf que. Jusqu'ici, je jouais en mode _normal_, que certains décrivent comme le mode facile du jeu. Et, très franchement, c'était assez loin d'être facile, en tous cas pour moi mais je suis peut-être un peu con ou peu lent ou un peu les deux. Mais, maintenant, il va falloir que je sois fort, que je sois affuté, bref, que je sois prêt : les succès manquants ne peuvent se gagner qu'en mode _plus_. Or moi qui, habituellement, me fous complètement des succès Steam, j'ai décidé que j'aurais tous les succès de _rymdkapsel_. Sans déconner.

----------


## hisvin

> Il suffit de lui tirer dessus à l'arc en se positionnant de façon à ce que ses tirs se prennent dans la grosse pendulache.


C'est plus ou moins ce que je fais maintenant. Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les arbalètes ne fonctionnent pas comme les arcs soit dit en passant. C'est incompréhensible.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Pas un jeu complet, juste la démo de *Dying Light* et ça m'a scotché. (...)


Tant que tu y es, prends aussi le jeu avec le DLC The Following, qui vaut le détour rien que pour les nouveautés qu'il apporte de part sa map plus "plate".

-----------

Sinon de mon côté, je continue le_ DLC_ de *Dark Souls*, et cet enfoiré de singe à cul rouge de Magnus me donne beaucoup de film à retordre, en plus de pas mal me stresser. Je commence à piger le principe pour l'esquiver au bon moment, mais la moindre erreur et c'est ciao bye bye.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*J'ai trouvé ce p'tain de feu dans la forteresse de Sen par pur hasard...éjecté d'une plateforme par la bombe et je me retrouve sur une corniche juste en dessous. Bon, ok, j'étais intrigué par la marque laissée par des joueurs vu que le reste du niveau était totalement vide. Le reste est assez pépère surtout si on a le bon réflexe de tuer la saloperie de géant (en exploitant un bug, faut pas déconner.  ::ninja::  ). Par contre, le boss...Je crois plus ou moins avoir compris la technique mais ça me fout le tournis et je finis éjecté à chaque fois.

*Rajout:*Finalement, je l'ai battu au bord de l'infarctus...magicien=nombre de sorts limités donc si plus de sorts=pas glop. J'ai quasiment fini à 0. Anor Londo est sympa pour l'instant et gérable en prenant son temps (2 géants/un mimic/une gargouille de trépassés).

----------


## Cabfire

Dying Light en coop ça marche bien ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Non, c'est un ajout gadget.

Enfin si, ça "marche" mais c'est pas intéressant.

----------


## BenRicard

> Dying Light en coop ça marche bien ?


Ca marche carrément bien ! on l'a fais en coop avec un pote et on a bien accroché. Par contre le début, et la fin ne peuvent se faire qu'en solo....

----------


## Ultimex

> Tant que tu y es, prends aussi le jeu avec le DLC The Following, qui vaut le détour rien que pour les nouveautés qu'il apporte de part sa map plus "plate".


De toutes façons sur Steam tu ne peux plus prendre Dying Light seul, tu es obligé de prendre DL + The Following en bundle... 

Mais ce sont d'excellents jeux (même si la fin de DL est putain de décevante)...

----------


## Zerger

> Anor Londo est sympa pour l'instant


EXPTDRMDR  ::trollface:: 

Tu viendras en reparler d'ici peu  :;):

----------


## DeadFish

*Uncharted 3*

Je garde un souvenir douloureux de l'intro du précédent, qui en gros devenait sympa à partir du Népal, et ils ont réussi à faire pire, les cochons. Je viens d'arriver au château et, pétard, qu'est-ce que c'était nul. 

Rien que le combat d'ivrognes pour t'assommer de QTE dès les premières secondes, non, honnêtement non, 'faudrait voir à pas exagérer. 

Même au niveau des singeries, je ne retrouve pas la fluidité du 2 à cause du manque de cohérence dans le level design. Cette corniche, c'est bon, mais celle-ci non, alors qu'il n'y a rien qui les distingue visuellement. Les chutes, pareil : même hauteur, résultats différents. Ça casse le _flow_.

Et le petit gunfight sur la fin était loin de casser des briques.

On verra comment ça se goupille ensuite mais entrée en matière pas terrible.

----------


## Cabfire

Sinon comme Sylvine j'ai commencé le Remaster HD de *Resident Evil*, jeu que je n'ai jamais joué. Et ça a l'air chaud de chez chaud... pas tant au niveau Zombie mais plutôt niveau progression. J'ai à peine joué 30 minutes que je suis bloqué, et ça fait 3 heures que je cherche... Si quelqu'un à un indice...



Spoiler Alert! 


J'en suis au point ou j'ai un diamant bleu, une flèche doré, et un emblème. Il y a bien une clé a chopper, mais la machine avec les statues ne me laisse pas faire ...

----------


## Momock

@Cabfire: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Le diamant bleu, c'est pour bien plus tard. La flèche s'utilise au cimetière (mais il faut trouver sa pointe avant, il me semble) L'emblème, c'est pour plus tard. Pour prendre la clef, pense il faut la remplacer par un objet équivalent pour ne pas activer le piège.



Pense bien à examiner les objets de l'inventaire, sous toutes leurs coutures.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pense bien à examiner les objets de l'inventaire, sous toutes leurs coutures.


Ouais, c'est ça qui m'a bloqué pendant un moment.

C'est tellement naze que je te donne la solution direct : 

Spoiler Alert! 


t'as un espèce de médaillon avec une armure, faut que tu regardes le dessous et que tu fasses "examiner".

----------


## Momock

> C'est tellement naze


Inversion accusatoire, moi j'dis  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

P'tain faut que je le reprenne lui, je l'avais lâché 

Spoiler Alert! 


aux requins

.

En plus c'est vraiment le jeu à faire d'une traite, t’arrêtes deux jours tu te souviens plus des niveaux, ni de ce qu'ils faut faire, rien.

----------


## Momock

@Dicsaw: tu verras que tu retourneras très rapidement au point où t'en étais maintenant que tu sais ce qu'il faut faire, donc n'hésites pas à reprendre depuis le début s'il le faut.

----------


## Cabfire

Oh putain... on peut examiner le coté des objets ??? La fonction n'est pas globale ??? Ils pourraient le dire ...

----------


## ShotMaster

Mais les habitudes des joueurs ont tellement changés en quelques années que ce truc pourtant simplissime bloque autant de gens. Je sais pas, quand je l'ai fait (sur PS1, puis sur GC), c'était instinctif, j'ai découvert la fonction examiner au premier item, je savais ce que ça faisait et j'examinai tout parce que je savais que ça allait forcément servir...

----------


## Zerger

J'ai relancé une nouvelle partie d'*Alien Isolation*, en mode cauchemar cette fois-ci: pas de HUD, pas de cartes, moins de matos... C'est toujours aussi excellent, on replonge dans l'univers d'Alien sans souci  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Non mais la fonction Examiner évidemment qu'on ne peut pas la louper, et tu accède donc à la rotation de l'objet. 
Par contre après celle-ci il faut ré appuyer sur le bouton pour en faite déclencher l'action d'Examiner. 

Ceci dit tu as raison, on a plus l'habitude de ce genre de chose qui n'est indiqué nulle part, et que le jeu ne t'apprend pas.

----------


## Zerger

De toute facon, un médaillon dans un jeu video, soit tu l'insères dans un trou sur un mur/porte, soit tu lis ce qu'il y a écrit derrière  ::siffle::

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai pas encore le medaillon :D Je luttais avec la flèche

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais les habitudes des joueurs ont tellement changés en quelques années que ce truc pourtant simplissime bloque autant de gens. Je sais pas, quand je l'ai fait (sur PS1, puis sur GC), c'était instinctif, j'ai découvert la fonction examiner au premier item, je savais ce que ça faisait et j'examinai tout parce que je savais que ça allait forcément servir...


Nan, c'est juste une énigme merdique dans un jeu où le reste est d'une simplicité enfantine, surtout si tôt dans le jeu.
La fonction examiner je la connaissais, je savais qu'elle pouvait activer des trucs, par contre non, j'ai pas pensé à l'utiliser sur une partie totalement incongrue d'un objet.

----------


## BentheXIII

*The Last of Us Remastered*
Que dire... je viens de passer 30 minutes dans des égouts à étudier le motion pattern de zombis imprévisibles alors que ma barre de vie clignotait dangeureusement, avec pour seules armes un tuyau rouillé et trois cartouches. C'est donc par égard pour ma tension artérielle que j'arrête de jouer pour aujourd'hui  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Bizarremment, les égouts entre Pittsburgh et la tour radio m'ont fait un effet bien plus important que le niveau de l'hotel innondé que j'ai relativement rushé. Je croyais que les alliés étaient systématiquement ignorés par l'IA, d'où la panique totale quand Sam a alerté un clicker et les 8 zombies de la zone  :^_^:

----------


## poneyroux

*MLB 2K12* et j'en ai chié pour y jouer.

Pourquoi 2012 ? Parce que y a jamais eu un vrai jeu de baseball depuis sur PC. En 4 ans... 
D'ailleurs y a plus de jeu de baseball nul part à part sur la PS4 puisque Sony a frappé un immense coup avec MLB The Show, une exclu qui reste à mon sens l'un des jeux de sport les plus complets possibles, en plus d'être une excellente simulation. 
Du coup retour à MLB 2K12, parce que j'avais envie. Sauf que 2k l'a retiré de partout : introuvable sur Steam, sur leur store, et à part une version physique sur Amazon c'est introuvable. Version Amazon à 100$.  :tired:  

Après avoir changé la date de mon ordinateur, j'ai enfin pu m'y remettre. C'est assez chouette pour un amateur de baseball, à défaut d'autre chose. Le mode "Be a pro" est vraiment cool, motive pas mal, avec un système d'XP performant et surtout, les parties passent très vite (à part le fait qu'en étant sur base, on doive supporter tous les lancers, incluant les strike, les balls, du coup tu perds un temps infini pour rien. Mais bon.)
J'risque encore de passer des heures comme un débile moi.

Ca reste plaisant comme tout comme jeu pour quiconque aime un peu le baseball, avec

----------


## Nightwrath

Il était tombé par le rebord de la fenêtre et il revient au galop : *Yakuza 4*

Alors voila ça m'a pris d'un coup j'ai eu envie de lui redonner une chance. La dernière fois j'étais pas hyper motivé et je l'ai laissé tomber surtout pour son aspect et le fait qu'il m'attirait pas au premier abord. 
Du coup j'ai relancé , essayé de mettre de côté les quelques éléments qui me rebutaient et la magie opère carrément. 

Pour l'instant je viens de finir la 1ère partie avec le 1er personnage. L'histoire est déjà bien lancée , la narration est géniale et y'a une ambiance de dingue. 
Les combats sont marrant même si pas hyper profonds. Y'a des tonnes d'activités plus ou moins sympa et des situations bien marrantes à plein d'endroits. 
L'ambiance me parle d'autant plus que j'étais à Tokyo y'a quelques mois.  ::wub::

----------


## Cabfire

Je viens de le finir ce* Resident Evil RemasterHD*, bon c'était bien cool, 24h quand même. Par contre je m'interroge sur le fait de faire la partie avec Chris ou non ? C'est dispensable, ou il faut le faire ?

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, tu l'as poncé, t'as commencé y'a 3 jours !  ::o:

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai un temps de jeu certain oui :D

----------


## Momock

> Je viens de le finir ce* Resident Evil RemasterHD*, bon c'était bien cool, 24h quand même. Par contre je m'interroge sur le fait de faire la partie avec Chris ou non ? C'est dispensable, ou il faut le faire ?


Indispensable de le faire. Y'a des différences dans les events et dans les capacités (ou plutôt incapacités...) du perso.

----------


## schouffy

6 objets max dans l'inventaire. La lourdeur a son paroxysme.

----------


## ercete

à *Orcs Must Die Unchained* qui vient de s'affubler d'un mode PvE, mon avis mitigé est dans le topic du jeu

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Sorti à l'insu de mon plein gré d'Anor Londo (ça me fait chier), pour me retrouver derrière la peinture (pas vu le nom valbidule). Bah, pour l'instant, ça roule d'autant plus que c'est une fontaine à âmes. Bon, j'ai croisé un dragon qui passe son temps à dégueuler mais ce n'est pas lui qui m'a trucidé plutôt c'est drôle de harpie. Pas trop compris ce qui m'est arrivé.

----------


## ian0delond

Je découvre *Day of the Tentacle* sur Vita.
Effectivement ça a l'air sympa, mais si les traducteurs me lisent, c'est un tentacule une testicule.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Rainbow 6 Siege*
...et je crois que je vais faire comme pour Warhammer Vermintide : laisser reposer le jeu un mois ou deux, et revenir quand les joueurs auront pris du skill ou que les dilettantes seront passés à autre chose.
Parce que là c'est festival de neuneus, je viens d'avoir un échec sur défense d'otage à quelques secondes de la fin parce qu'un "coéquipier" a raté son lancer de grenade : direct sur l'otage. M'enfin déjà faire du close-combat à la grenade dans une pièce de 15 m².... m'voilà quoi.
Et j'en ai des dizaines, des anecdotes de ce tonneau...

----------


## ducon

Après avoir fini Fava beans, je commence le dernier Eternity : Infinity.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je découvre *Day of the Tentacle* sur Vita.
> Effectivement ça a l'air sympa, mais si les traducteurs me lisent, c'est un tentacule une testicule.


Il y a pas une blague à ce sujet d'ailleurs dans la VF ?

----------


## Zerger

Pouah, j'avais oublié à quel point *Alien Isolation* pouvait être stressant, même pour mon coeur en titane habitué aux jeux du genre  :Emo:  J'ai l'impression qu'en mode cauchemar les ennemis sont bien plus réactifs
Et j'ai même pas commencé les phases avec l'alien, ca promet...

----------


## dieuvomi

J'ai retesté *Evolva*, après moult années. Hébin ça a vieilli, ce qui est pas étonnant. A la base j'avais entendu parler de ce jeu parce que j'avais la démo avec la version boite de MDK2.
C'est un TPS en escouade avec des mecs du futur sur une planète pleine de spores qui butent la faune locale pour évoluer et choper des nouvelles capacités selon ce qu'ils viennent de tuer. C'est pas le jeu du siècle, ni même de l'année où il est sorti mais c'est pas désagréable. Quoique je pense que le découvrir maintenant ça doit pas être folichon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pouah, j'avais oublié à quel point *Alien Isolation* pouvait être stressant, même pour mon coeur en titane habitué aux jeux du genre  J'ai l'impression qu'en mode cauchemar les ennemis sont bien plus réactifs
> Et j'ai même pas commencé les phases avec l'alien, ca promet...


En VR faut pas être cardiaque.


Déjà que je laissais filtrer un peu de lumière dans la pièce où je jouait   :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

J'imagine le pied que ca doit être  :Bave: 

:saleriche:

----------


## Clydopathe

Avec un retard de presque 20 ans, je viens de lancer pour la première fois *Fallout* premier du nom.

J'ai 6h de jeu et je viens d'arriver à Nécropolis et la ville est vide de goule mais blindés de super mutant et je crois que je suis un poil trop faible pour la zone (level 7). Sur les conseils d'un ami je suis aller récupérer Tycho histoire d'avoir un troisième comparse pour m'aider. 

Par contre, il y a un minimum vitale à avoir dans ce jeu sur certaines stats? J'ai voulu faire un sniper mais je n'ai mis que 4 en FO et je ne peux utiliser correctement aucun fusil  ::'(: . Y a moyen d'augmenter les stats? Du coup pour le moment, je suis limité uniquement au flingue et ça manque un peu de punch tout de même (j'ai le flingue 14mm). Je vais surement allez faire un tour sur le topic idoine.



Spoiler Alert! 


 Par contre, j'ai réussi à me faire enlever par les supers mutants et je me suis retrouvé à poil dans leur base, c'est pas une bonne idée, heureusment que j'avais pas sauvegardé, je me suis fait plier en 4 par le premier super-mutant venu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Avec un retard de presque 20 ans, je viens de lancer pour la première fois *Fallout* premier du nom.
> 
> J'ai 6h de jeu et je viens d'arriver à Nécropolis et la ville est vide de goule mais blindés de super mutant et je crois que je suis un poil trop faible pour la zone (level 7). Sur les conseils d'un ami je suis aller récupérer Tycho histoire d'avoir un troisième comparse pour m'aider. 
> 
> Par contre, il y a un minimum vitale à avoir dans ce jeu sur certaines stats? J'ai voulu faire un sniper mais je n'ai mis que 4 en FO et je ne peux utiliser correctement aucun fusil . Y a moyen d'augmenter les stats? Du coup pour le moment, je suis limité uniquement au flingue et ça manque un peu de punch tout de même (j'ai le flingue 14mm). Je vais surement allez faire un tour sur le topic idoine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Je te conseille surtout de venir en discuter sur le topic dédié  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Alien Isolation étrangement j'ai trouvé que la détection des humains étaient complètement pétée ...

Moi j'ai attaqué* Child of Light*, j'ai du jouer 3 heures en expert et pour le moment c'est assez mouif, et certains boss ne plaisante pas du tout !

Et à coté j'ai aussi lançé *Ryse: Son of Rome*, et la.. c'est du lol en barre. Par contre après 4h de jeu (75% de l'histoire faite), j'hésite encore à savoir si c'est un bon nanar ou un mauvais... Je penche cependant pour le deuxième.

----------


## Anonyme112

> *Dark souls:*Sorti à l'insu de mon plein gré d'Anor Londo (ça me fait chier), pour me retrouver derrière la peinture (pas vu le nom valbidule). Bah, pour l'instant, ça roule d'autant plus que c'est une fontaine à âmes. Bon, j'ai croisé un dragon qui passe son temps à dégueuler mais ce n'est pas lui qui m'a trucidé plutôt c'est drôle de harpie. Pas trop compris ce qui m'est arrivé.


Ma zone préférée du jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Nicetios

> Alien Isolation étrangement j'ai trouvé que la détection des humains étaient complètement pétée ...
> 
> Moi j'ai attaqué* Child of Light*, j'ai du jouer 3 heures en expert et pour le moment c'est assez mouif, et certains boss ne plaisante pas du tout !
> 
> Et à coté j'ai aussi lançé *Ryse: Son of Rome*, et la.. c'est du lol en barre. Par contre après 4h de jeu (75% de l'histoire faite), j'hésite encore à savoir si c'est un bon nanar ou un mauvais... Je penche cependant pour le deuxième.


Ryze, c'est un bon entraînement au QTE pour guitar hero en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

*Hyper Light Drifter*

Je n'ai fait que effleurer (j'espère), 1h30 de jeu. Ambiance de folie et plein de trucs cachés dans les décors, je suis déjà fan.

----------


## SCoPmod

Via un émulateur (j'ai le jeu depuis 1997, et toujours la console qui va avec), je redécouvre Syndicate Wars après si longtemps. Bordel, presque 20 ans... premier constat: sur PSX, le jeu était tellement sombre qu'il fallait mettre la luminosité de la télé au maximum pour pouvoir espérer y jouer en voyant quelquechose, là sur PC (émulateur: ePSXe) le jeu est inexplicablement ni trop sombre, ni trop clair, bref parfait: on voit enfin ce qu'on fait et ce qu'il se passe à l'écran. 
Semblerait que, vu que sur un vieux site concernant Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines le mec se plaignait du fait qu'il ne voyait rien tellement c'était sombre _à cause des faibles performances de sa carte graphique_, Syndicate Wars était peut-être trop gourmand pour le matériel de la Playstation.

Deuxième constat après quelques heures de redécouverte du jeu: bon allez, on va pas se mentir, hein... Syndicate, ça serait pas de la merde, en vrai ?  ::trollface:: 

Parce qu'à part son univers (et encore, univers... des cyborgs avec des longs manteaux tuent des punks et des flics et des cyborgs à longs manteaux. Et ça s'arrête là.), sur le plan du gameplay... c'est vide, en fait. 
Les missions sont répétitives (va persuadertron-er un PNJ là-bas, va voler un truc là-bas, va détruire un truc là-bas, va tuer tout le monde là-bas), la tactique se résume à du hit & run ou, au mieux et quand on connaît les scripts à force de die & retry, à placer des barbelés pour ralentir les PNJs qui vont spawner et attaquer, et l'aspect RPG c'est juste de la R&D qui se limite à "file un max de pognon possible et attend que ça vienne, et surtout vas-y mollo sur les taxes" (Syndicate) ou "ramasse les armes ennemies que tu trouveras in-game, elles seront améliorées pour toi" (Syndicate Wars). Le contrôle des agents à base de système autonome, c'est accessoire et on peut totalement faire sans pendant toute la partie, et dans les faits, suffit juste de faire se balader en ligne ses 4 agents pour mitrailler tout ce qui passe, de toutes manière on est jamais poursuivi sérieusement par les ennemis.

Bref... déjà à l'époque, j'avais trouvé Syndicate "bien, mais pas top", aujourd'hui je me demande vraiment ce qui lui vaut cette réputation de culte intouchable.  ::huh:: 

Du coup, dilemme: j'ai entendu parler de Satellite Reign, j'ai un peu lu dessus, il me tente vaguement mais en même temps j'ai l'impression qu'il va me décevoir parce que la partie la plus "presque intéressante" du gameplay de Syndicate & Syndicate Wars, à savoir laisser le joueur libre de se constituer une équipe comme il l'entend (mais qui était foirée par le mauvais équilibrage qui fait qu'on a rien à perdre à avoir 4 cyborgs tous surarmés, donc dans les faits y'a aucun besoin de spécialiser qui que ce soit et si on se retrouve avec un cyborg moins équipé que les autres c'est juste faute de fonds suffisants) est passée à la trappe... Jay-Z-ite.

Y'à des gens qu'ont testé ici, Satellite Reign ? Si oui, il vaut quoi ?

A quand un RTS/RTS tactique aussi libre que la première V2 de 40K, qui laissait faire ce qu'on voulait de ses troupes et assumer les conséquences d'avoir une armée composée de 50 Blood Angels de la Compagnie de la Mort monstrueux au corps à corps mais qui bouffent les trois quarts des points d'armée et donc rien avoir en troupes de tir ? Ou comme dans Dawn of War 1 où on peut très bien se construire une armée d'Orks tireurs et faire avec leur fragilité niveau armure ?  :Emo: 





> Pouah, j'avais oublié à quel point *Alien Isolation* pouvait être stressant, même pour mon coeur en titane habitué aux jeux du genre  J'ai l'impression qu'en mode cauchemar les ennemis sont bien plus réactifs
> Et j'ai même pas commencé les phases avec l'alien, ca promet...


... Surtout vers la fin  ::trollface:: 

Toi qui a commencé Alien Isolation en mode non-cauchemar, ils sont aussi durs à dessouder qu'en mode cauchemar, les androïdes ? J'ai joué d'office en cauchemar dés ma première partie, donc j'ai jamais eu de référentiel là-dessus... un conseil: arrange-toi pour avoir ta santé au max le plus souvent possible, sinon t'as pas fini de te faire péter la tête au corps à corps par les androïdes sans pouvoir réagir, même en les attaquant par surprise  :;):

----------


## loki111

> Deuxième constat après quelques heures de redécouverte du jeu: bon allez, on va pas se mentir, hein... Syndicate, ça serait pas de la merde, en vrai ? 
> Parce qu'à part son univers (et encore, univers... des cyborgs avec des longs manteaux tuent des punks et des flics et des cyborgs à longs manteaux. Et ça s'arrête là.), sur le plan du gameplay... c'est vide, en fait. 
> Les missions sont répétitives (va persuadertron-er un PNJ là-bas, va voler un truc là-bas, va détruire un truc là-bas, va tuer tout le monde là-bas), la tactique se résume à du hit & run ou, au mieux et quand on connaît les scripts à force de die & retry, à placer des barbelés pour ralentir les PNJs qui vont spawner et attaquer, et l'aspect RPG c'est juste de la R&D qui se limite à "file un max de pognon possible et attend que ça vienne, et surtout vas-y mollo sur les taxes" (Syndicate) ou "ramasse les armes ennemies que tu trouveras in-game, elles seront améliorées pour toi" (Syndicate Wars). Le contrôle des agents à base de système autonome, c'est accessoire et on peut totalement faire sans pendant toute la partie, et dans les faits, suffit juste de faire se balader en ligne ses 4 agents pour mitrailler tout ce qui passe, de toutes manière on est jamais poursuivi sérieusement par les ennemis.
> 
> Bref... déjà à l'époque, j'avais trouvé Syndicate "bien, mais pas top", aujourd'hui je me demande vraiment ce qui lui vaut cette réputation de culte intouchable.


Il a très très mal vieilli.
A l'époque de sa sortie, je l'avais fini sur Amiga et j'avais adoré.
Quand je l'ai repris sur GoG, cela a été la douche froide. Exactement pour les mêmes arguments que tu décris au niveau de sa jouabilité.




> Du coup, dilemme: j'ai entendu parler de Satellite Reign, j'ai un peu lu dessus, il me tente vaguement mais en même temps j'ai l'impression qu'il va me décevoir parce que la partie la plus "presque intéressante" du gameplay de Syndicate & Syndicate Wars, à savoir laisser le joueur libre de se constituer une équipe comme il l'entend (mais qui était foirée par le mauvais équilibrage qui fait qu'on a rien à perdre à avoir 4 cyborgs tous surarmés, donc dans les faits y'a aucun besoin de spécialiser qui que ce soit et si on se retrouve avec un cyborg moins équipé que les autres c'est juste faute de fonds suffisants) est passée à la trappe... Jay-Z-ite.
> 
> Y'à des gens qu'ont testé ici, Satellite Reign ? Si oui, il vaut quoi ?


Hé bien je l'ai et j'y ai un peu joué.
Il est pas mal et il y a quelques ajouts intéressants:
Une grande ville ouverte avec pleins de petits détails.
Un aspect tactique plus prononcée (système de couverture, approche discrète possible)
4 classes de personnages avec des compétences propres.

----------


## Zerger

> Toi qui a commencé Alien Isolation en mode non-cauchemar, ils sont aussi durs à dessouder qu'en mode cauchemar, les androïdes ? J'ai joué d'office en cauchemar dés ma première partie, donc j'ai jamais eu de référentiel là-dessus... un conseil: arrange-toi pour avoir ta santé au max le plus souvent possible, sinon t'as pas fini de te faire péter la tête au corps à corps par les androïdes sans pouvoir réagir, même en les attaquant par surprise


Les androides, en normal, j'ai attendu d'avoir le lance clou pour me les faire, sinon ca prenait trop de temps et trop de munition. Comme ils sont lents, je me contentais de courir

----------


## Cabfire

Sinon un petit coup de tazer + clé a molette dans sa face :D

----------


## SCoPmod

> Hé bien je l'ai et j'y ai un peu joué. Il est pas mal et il y a quelques ajouts intéressants: Une grande ville ouverte avec pleins de petits détails. Un aspect tactique plus prononcée (système de couverture, approche discrète possible) 4 classes de personnages avec des compétences propres.


Merci de l'info  ::): 

Bon du coup, jusque-là, c'est toujours aussi tentant (sauf les classes de personnage, principe de gameplay toujours aussi chiant)... y'a des possibilités de modding dessus, ou c'est limité ? Parce que si on pouvait juste virer les classes de personnage, jcrois bien qu'il serait parfait  ::): 





> Les androides, en normal, j'ai attendu d'avoir le lance clou pour me les faire, sinon ca prenait trop de temps et trop de munition. Comme ils sont lents, je me contentais de courir


Ah... je sais pas si l'IA de l'alien est aussi permissive en normal, mais en cauchemar, tu pourras pas faire ça: dés que tu cours, il se pointe dans la seconde... j'ai l'impression qu'en fait, le mode cauchemar doit limiter vraiment le gameplay à l'infiltration pure, si les autres modes de jeu sont aussi permissifs: faudrait que je le relance en facile, pour voir si ça se transforme en FPS bourrin  ::happy2::

----------


## loki111

> Merci de l'info 
> 
> Bon du coup, jusque-là, c'est toujours aussi tentant (sauf les classes de personnage, principe de gameplay toujours aussi chiant)... y'a des possibilités de modding dessus, ou c'est limité ? Parce que si on pouvait juste virer les classes de personnage, jcrois bien qu'il serait parfait


Pour l'instant, les tentatives de mod se résument à presque rien.
Il n'y a que ce topic sur le forum officiel et ce mod graphique.

----------


## SCoPmod

Merci de l'info  ::): 

Bon, ben... je sens que je vais attendre encore un p'tit peu, disons quelques mois, pour voir...

----------


## Sylvine

Je recommence le remake de RE avec Chris, et y'a un petit détail qui me chiffonne.
Il est clairement pensé comme un perso pour un second run, il démarre seul là où Barry guide et rassure un peu le joueur au début avec Jill, il démarre sans arme à feu (même si on en ramasse une très rapidement), il a moins de place dans son inventaire, le kit de crochetage est remplacé par des clés à usage unique...

Mais le truc débile c'est qu'absolument rien ne te le fait savoir quand tu choisis le personnage, et encore plus débile c'est celui choisi par défaut, que ça soit dans l'original ou le remake.
C'est pas grand chose mais j'imagine qu'à cause de ça pleins de joueurs ont démarré par la partie la plus dure d'abord, c'est con.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Je crois me souvenir que dans la version originale, Chris est considéré comme le mode "Hard" et Jill le "Normal".

Dans le remake, il se peut que des deux runs diffèrent (un peu) en fonction de qui tu choisis en premier. C'est une sorte de NG+ ?

----------


## Sylvine

Tu te souviens mal :


J'ai l'impression que c'est rentré dans la culture générale du JV que Jill est le mode facile (mais comme tu le dis c'est pas qu'une question de difficulté, les deux campagnes diffèrent un peu), mais c'est absolument pas précisé.

----------


## Supergounou

Dans le manuel de mémoire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

EDIT: ah non même pas, ce serait plutôt le contraire qui peut-être déduit du manuel. Vu dans la partie personnage:




> Bien qu'elle puisse transporter de nombreux objets, elle ne fait pas preuve de suffisamment de vitalité, ce qui constitue un inconvénient majeur


http://www.oldiesrising.com/noticesp...station%29.pdf

----------


## Xchroumfph

En effet, je me souviens mal.

Posons que Chris est nettement avantagé en combat. De ce point de vue, il peut représenter un abord plus traditionnel du jeu à base de pan-pan dans la gueule. Le joueur a peut-être moins besoin d'être guidé de ce point de vue. Le run de Jill est plus spécifique et pour des questions d'équilibrage, un coup de main en début de partie était peut-être nécessaire ?

Cela dit, j'ai l'impression qu'on est plutôt nombreux à avoir spontanément choisi Jill pour le 1er run non ?

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'avais commencé les 2, et je me faisais éclater en 10mn quand je jouais Chris. Du coup je m'étais rabattu sur Jill (de mémoire encore, c'est vieux tout ça).

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'ai toujours choisi Jill en premier et je n'arrive pas à me souvenir pourquoi. Le run de Chris devait m'apparaître moins intéressant...  ::huh::

----------


## Momock

T'as le choix entre une jolie fille et un gars OSEF, le choix est vite vu.

----------


## banditbandit

Silent hill 4 The Room

Sur 360 l'affichage est pas top format 4/3 oblige, et certaines séquences sont doublées de bandes noires, on ce retrouve avec une surface de timbre poste, faut pas trop s'éloigner de l'écran. C'est dommage parce que c'est plutôt fin pour l'époque et pas moche à regarder.
En ce qui concerne le jeu en lui-même, ya une bonne ambiance malsaine, faut pas être claustrophobe, ya un petit coté fenêtre sur cour teinté de voyeurisme très réussi.

Un gros bémol sur les combats, j'arrive pas à grand chose même les chiens me font ma fête, le truc relou c'est les monstres increvables qui te lâchent pas. Je passe mon temps à la jouer Benny Hill (

Spoiler Alert! 


Benny Hill 4  ::ninja:: 

)

----------


## Arckalypse

> J'ai toujours choisi Jill en premier et je n'arrive pas à me souvenir pourquoi. Le run de Chris devait m'apparaître moins intéressant...


Pareil, j'ai commencé avec Jill, peut être que j'avais lu dans les tests de l'époque que c'était mieux de commencer avec elle.

----------


## schouffy

> Silent hill 4 The Room



Je l'ai fait y'a pas longtemps SH4 et je dois admettre que c'était une torture. Plein d'allers-retours et de passages chiants, une super ambiance mais j'ai vraiment pas aimé ce jeu. Je me suis vraiment forcé et je l'ai quand même fini sur Youtube (merci SHN)

----------


## Shapa

Sur PS1 j'avais fait Jill. La premiere fois j'ai pris Chris, mais trop dur, du coup Jill et je croyais au bug avec l'espace en plus et le flingue  :^_^: .

----------


## Xchroumfph

> T'as le choix entre une jolie fille et un gars OSEF, le choix est vite vu.


Sur le remake GameCube, dont je parlais, Chris n'avait pas encore entamé sa transformation en gorille bi-classé bas du front. Donc, non, ce n'est pas ça.
Tiens, pour le lol, je vous laisse retrouver la paternité des deux screens :

----------


## banditbandit

> Je l'ai fait y'a pas longtemps SH4 et je dois admettre que c'était une torture. Plein d'allers-retours et de passages chiants, une super ambiance mais j'ai vraiment pas aimé ce jeu. Je me suis vraiment forcé et je l'ai quand même fini sur Youtube (merci SHN)


J'ai commencé en difficile mais j'ai vite revu mais ambition à la baisse  :;):  , c'est bizarre parce que Homecoming (au passage homecoming il est bieng !) c'est fait descendre parce que trop de combats hors ceux-ci étaient bien moins chiant que ceux de SH4 (bon peut-être à part le 1er sépulcre), le 4 signait peut-être le début de la fin...
Et sinon ça t'arrive de finir un jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Le pire c'est que je met un peu un point d'honneur à terminer ce que je commence, mais de plus en plus souvent j'y arrive pas ça me fait vraiment chier bien avant.

----------


## banditbandit

Tu devrais faire le tri entre ce qui vaut le coup d'être joué et le reste.

----------


## Cabfire

Je continue *Child of Light* moi. Je dois en être à 9h de jeu.

Bon passé les premières heures finalement la direction artistique et le jeu qui te parle en rime je crois que j'ai juste envie de l'éclater contre un mur... Par contre, du coup en expert, le gameplay prend pas mal son sens et sans être le truc de ouf ça demande un peu de doigté !

----------


## schouffy

> Tu devrais faire le tri entre ce qui vaut le coup d'être joué et le reste.


Bah je le fais déjà, mais parfois je me trompe (et un peu plus souvent en ce moment).
Par exemple Witcher 3 c'est génial sur le papier mais je m'y fais chier et il termine dans la liste des jeux que je finirai jamais. MGS5, je me suis régalé pendant une dizaine d'heures puis ça m'a soulé pendant les dix suivantes et j'ai arrêté à la "première fin". SH4 aussi, je suis un énorme fan de SH2 donc je pensais vraiment que ça le ferait, mais en fait non (peut-être que si je relançais le 2 je le finirais pas non plus ceci dit).

----------


## Herr Peter

Je continue mon 2ème run sur *Thief*, et je retourne donc dans le niveau "flippe" du jeu, à savoir l'asile de Moira et vraiment c'est une belle réussite, d'autant plus que lors de mon 1er passage, j'avais oublié de visiter toute une partie du niveau (l'aile des hommes), qui s'avère être la plus glauque de toutes. Ça m'a rappelé les niveaux souterrains des Stalker, avec des phénomènes étranges qui nous tombent dessus sans prévenir, et surtout sans être mis en scène à l'aide de cinématiques ou autres effets sonores artificiels.

Par contre je me demande si j'arriverai à boucler le tout dernier niveau, tellement celui-ci m'avait semblé bien moins inspiré que le reste. A voir.

----------


## Dicsaw

> au passage homecoming il est bieng !


Non.





> c'est bizarre parce que Homecoming (au passage homecoming il est bieng !) c'est fait descendre parce que trop de combats hors ceux-ci étaient bien moins chiant que ceux de SH4 (bon peut-être à part le 1er sépulcre), le 4 signait peut-être le début de la fin...


Normal, la caméra est à l'épaule dans Homecoming. Mais c'était nul quand même.

Et SH4 a bien signé "le début de la fin" parce que c'est le dernier épisode développé par l'équipe originale. Le reste c'est de la merde américaine à pas toucher (sauf Shattered Memories  :Bave: ).

----------


## Sylvine

> Posons que Chris est nettement avantagé en combat. De ce point de vue, il peut représenter un abord plus traditionnel du jeu à base de pan-pan dans la gueule. Le joueur a peut-être moins besoin d'être guidé de ce point de vue. Le run de Jill est plus spécifique et pour des questions d'équilibrage, un coup de main en début de partie était peut-être nécessaire ?
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai l'impression qu'on est plutôt nombreux à avoir spontanément choisi Jill pour le 1er run non ?


Je vois pas la moindre différence niveau combat entre Jill et Chris, les ennemis sont toujours aussi increvables et je clamse toujours aussi vite.

Moi je me souviens que quand mon frère avait fait le jeu sur PSX à l'époque on savait que Jill était plus facile.
Après est-ce qu'on l'a trouvé par nous même, est-ce que c'est le pote qui a prêté le jeu qui nous prévenu, est-ce qu'on l'a lu dans un magazine ?
Mystère.


En tout cas c'est amusant de noter à quel point le second run va vite, on a l'impression de faire un speed run, ça limite pas mal la lassitude de savoir ce qu'on fait.
C'était un moyen assez économique de booster la durée de vie, c'était plutôt une bonne idée.

----------


## banditbandit

> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal, la caméra est à l'épaule dans Homecoming. Mais c'était nul quand même.
> 
> Et SH4 a bien signé "le début de la fin" parce que c'est le dernier épisode développé par l'équipe originale. Le reste c'est de la merde américaine à pas toucher (sauf Shattered Memories ).


Je parle de la version console, après le portage pc était parait-il très mauvais, je sais pas j'ai pas essayé.

----------


## Dicsaw

Non mais oui, même sur consoles c'était moisi.

----------


## banditbandit

Je l'ai quand même fini trois fois c'est un signe...  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

*FF XIII*

Premier FF canonique (si on exclut le 14), c'est plutôt joli, ça fait 3h que je suis dans un long couloir mais j'ai été prévenu donc ça me dérange pas.
J'avance dans l'histoire en spammant A, il parait que ça va durer une vingtaine d'heure comme ça, on verra bien.

----------


## Koma

The Witcher 1.

C'est moche, et c'est mal doublé.

Après j'ai pas avancé assez dans le jeu pour avoir un vrai avis. Mais même avec les mods linkés par znokiss, c'est moche. Et même en anglais, c'est mal doublé.

Les controles ont mal vieilli, accessoirement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je continue mon 2ème run sur *Thief*, et je retourne donc dans le niveau "flippe" du jeu, à savoir l'asile de Moira et vraiment c'est une belle réussite, d'autant plus que lors de mon 1er passage, j'avais oublié de visiter toute une partie du niveau (l'aile des hommes), qui s'avère être la plus glauque de toutes. Ça m'a rappelé les niveaux souterrains des Stalker, avec des phénomènes étranges qui nous tombent dessus sans prévenir, et surtout sans être mis en scène à l'aide de cinématiques ou autres effets sonores artificiels.
> 
> Par contre je me demande si j'arriverai à boucler le tout dernier niveau, tellement celui-ci m'avait semblé bien moins inspiré que le reste. A voir.


Ouais l'asile était assez démentiel.

Ton commentaire me donne presque envie de le relancer tant j'avais accroché à l'atmosphère du jeu, mais je sais que ses problèmes de game design vont vite me saouler à nouveau.

J'aurais bien aimé voir une version remasterisée/director's cut quelques années après, qui aurait retravaillé pas mal le jeu sur ses mauvais côtés. Un truc pour le rendre moins chiant à jouer et ajouter du contenu "restauré" passé à la trappe durant le développement.

----------


## Shapa

> *FF XIII*
> 
> Premier FF canonique (si on exclut le 14), c'est plutôt joli, ça fait 3h que je suis dans un long couloir mais j'ai été prévenu donc ça me dérange pas.
> J'avance dans l'histoire en spammant A, il parait que ça va durer une vingtaine d'heure comme ça, on verra bien.


Voir 30 ou 40  en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

> The Witcher 1.
> 
> C'est moche, et c'est mal doublé.
> 
> Après j'ai pas avancé assez dans le jeu pour avoir un vrai avis. Mais même avec les mods linkés par znokiss, c'est moche. Et même en anglais, c'est mal doublé.
> 
> Les controles ont mal vieilli, accessoirement.


Tu as joué combien de temps en faite ? Non parce que si tu est toujours au début du jeu dans la forteresse, c'est juste le prologue en faite et même moi à l'époque j'avais arrêté quasiment direct car je trouvais ça naze. Puis j'avais repris quelque mois plus tard et finalement à partir du chapitre 1 j'ai été happé par le truc et n'ai plus décroché.

Concernant le doublage c'était une des faiblesses à l'époque en effet, et pire encore dit toi que pour la version enhanced ils avaient refait le doublage US intégralement tellement c'était nul à chier dans la release de base. Seule la version polonaise s'en sort très bien.

Pour les contrôles et les graphismes, question de goût mais je suis loin de le trouver moche perso (passé le prologue du moins) et les contrôles faut adhérer au combat de rythme mais je ne trouve pas que ça a si mal vieillit...

----------


## FrousT

> Voir 30 ou 40  en fait


T'exagère  ::ninja::  Le jeu rajoute des mécanismes au fur et à mesure qu'on avance et vers les 20h on peut dire que t'a tout à ta disposition et qu'on te laisse un semblant de liberté  ::): 

Je te laisserais pas cracher impunément sur le système de combat qui au final est l'un des (seul?) intérêt du jeu  :tired:

----------


## Koma

> Tu as joué combien de temps en faite ? Non parce que si tu est toujours au début du jeu dans la forteresse, c'est juste le prologue en faite et même moi à l'époque j'avais arrêté quasiment direct car je trouvais ça naze. Puis j'avais repris quelque mois plus tard et finalement à partir du chapitre 1 j'ai été happé par le truc et n'ai plus décroché.
> 
> Concernant le doublage c'était une des faiblesses à l'époque en effet, et pire encore dit toi que pour la version enhanced ils avaient refait le doublage US intégralement tellement c'était nul à chier dans la release de base. Seule la version polonaise s'en sort très bien.
> 
> Pour les contrôles et les graphismes, question de goût mais je suis loin de le trouver moche perso (passé le prologue du moins) et les contrôles faut adhérer au combat de rythme mais je ne trouve pas que ça a si mal vieillit...


Je suis au prologue effectivement, j'ai du jouer un peu plus d'une heure hier soir. Je ne vais absolument pas juger le fond du jeu là dessus du coup.

C'est juste que ça piquait un peu quand je l'ai lancé  ::ninja:: 

Le système de combat en rythme me dérange pas, mais ça va être toujours le même du coup ? 
C'est plus les déplacements un peu rigides en vue TP, au final je préfère encore jouer en vue isométrique avec les déplacements à la souris (puis je ne connais pas encore assez les shortcuts en vue TP pour accéder aux icones / options de jeu du HUD, alors qu'en vue iso on peut cliquer directement dessus).

----------


## Illynir

Ouaip ce sera toujours comme ça mais tu auras des compétences, des combos et des talents en plus qui dynamiseront un peu le truc pour finir par des chorégraphie de toute beauté quand tu arriveras à gérer correctement le timing, ton placement et les talents associés. En prime tu auras donc la gestion de 3 façons différente d'attaquer: attaque lourde/Légère/De groupe et passé de l'un à l'autre à la volée sera fondamentale un moment donné du jeu. Ce qui fait donc quand même pas mal de chose à gérer en temps réel déjà...

En vue TP si tu veux avoir accès à tout moment aux icone du HUD sans raccourcis clavier la touche shift (de mémoire) permet de faire apparaître/disparaitre la souris, c'est utile parfois mais c'est vrai que c'est plus rapide avec les raccourcis clavier.

Sinon plus tu avanceras plus tu verras le jeu se bonifier en faite (surtout les putains de choix et dilemme par moment typique de la série...), donc je te conseille de persévérer, je ne dis pas que le jeu n'a pas de défaut mais il mérite largement d'être joué et fini.  ::): 

Edit: Dernière petite astuce du coup mais tu peux esquiver les attaques en faisant des double tap sur le côté ou tu veux te déplacer. genre double tap sur la touche S permet de faire une esquive en reculant, A et D une esquive sur le côté, etc... Et j'ai bien entendu complètement oublié la gestion des sorts dans les combats également qui ajoutent des possibilités aux gameplay.

----------


## Shapa

> T'exagère  Le jeu rajoute des mécanismes au fur et à mesure qu'on avance et vers les 20h on peut dire que t'a tout à ta disposition et qu'on te laisse un semblant de liberté 
> 
> Je te laisserais pas cracher impunément sur le système de combat qui au final est l'un des (seul?) intérêt du jeu


Ah mais le ssyteme de combat est bien, mais perso j' ai lâché a 35 heures et c’était toujours un putain de couloir.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Ah mais le ssyteme de combat est bien, mais perso j' ai lâché a 35 heures et c’était toujours un putain de couloir.


Y a une zone ouverte à un moment pour chasser la galinette cendrée, mais à part ça ouais c'est un couloir. Cela dit les FF c'est historiquement principalement des couloirs, celui ci est juste plus voyant car il y a pas de carte du monde pour se déplacer d'une zone de couloirs à une autre.

Le système de combat est cool effectivement, Darkath si tu passes par ici, spéciale dédicace.

----------


## Illynir

Hein ? Avant le 10 c'était loin d'être des couloirs quand même faut pas déconner...

----------


## Arckalypse

> Hein ? Avant le 10 c'était loin d'être des couloirs quand même faut pas déconner...


Y a le 12 qui offre des zones un peu plus ouvertes, ou en tout cas qui a la volonté d'offrir des zones de jeu d'un seul tenant. Et puis bien sur les mmorpg, mais eux ils comptent pas. 

Mais le 10 et les précédents pour moi c'est des couloirs.

----------


## Illynir

D'un seul tenant ? Si pour toi le contraire de couloir c'est open world, alors effectivement ceux d'avant ne le sont pas vu qu'il y un chargement entre chaque zone.

Après tu as une bien drôle définition du jeu non-couloir tout de même mais soit.

----------


## Koma

> Ouaip ce sera toujours comme ça mais tu auras des compétences, des combos et des talents en plus qui dynamiseront un peu le truc pour finir par des chorégraphie de toute beauté quand tu arriveras à gérer correctement le timing, ton placement et les talents associés. En prime tu auras donc la gestion de 3 façons différente d'attaquer: attaque lourde/Légère/De groupe et passé de l'un à l'autre à la volée sera fondamentale un moment donné du jeu. Ce qui fait donc quand même pas mal de chose à gérer en temps réel déjà...
> 
> En vue TP si tu veux avoir accès à tout moment aux icone du HUD sans raccourcis clavier la touche shift (de mémoire) permet de faire apparaître/disparaitre la souris, c'est utile parfois mais c'est vrai que c'est plus rapide avec les raccourcis clavier.
> 
> Sinon plus tu avanceras plus tu verras le jeu se bonifier en faite (surtout les putains de choix et dilemme par moment typique de la série...), donc je te conseille de persévérer, je ne dis pas que le jeu n'a pas de défaut mais il mérite largement d'être joué et fini. 
> 
> Edit: Dernière petite astuce du coup mais tu peux esquiver les attaques en faisant des double tap sur le côté ou tu veux te déplacer. genre double tap sur la touche S permet de faire une esquive en reculant, A et D une esquive sur le côté, etc... Et j'ai bien entendu complètement oublié la gestion des sorts dans les combats également qui ajoutent des possibilités aux gameplay.


Merci pour les astuces !

----------


## Supergounou

> D'un seul tenant ? Si pour toi le contraire de couloir c'est open world, alors effectivement ceux d'avant ne le sont pas vu qu'il y un chargement entre chaque zone.
> 
> Après tu as une bien drôle définition du jeu non-couloir tout de même mais soit.


Je serais plutôt d'accord avec Arckalypse, du moins pour les opus PSX. Tu navigues de niveaux en niveaux, en passant à chaque fois par cette espèce de "hub" qu'est la carte du monde, c'est ça qui apporte ce semblant de liberté. Dans chaque opus, tu commences le jeu en partant d'un point A pour aller à un point B à l'opposé sur la carte du monde, en suivant ce que le scénario (et le level design) t'impose. Chaque endroit de la carte, tu suis des couloirs, avec parfois un embranchement qui va t'amener vers un coffre. Quand t'as parcouru tous les lieux de la carte, on t'offre la possibilité, grâce à un vaisseau ou un avion, de revenir dans les lieux précédemment visité, afin de faire 3 ou 4 quêtes annexes. Puis tu te rends au seul endroit qui n'était pas accessible sans ton moyen de transport aérien, qui est le niveau de fin du jeu.

Bon, il y avait quand même quelques donjons/villes plutôt labyrinthiques, mais dans l'ensemble c'était aussi de la ligne droite.

Au final, FF13 (et 10) n'est pas si différent de ces épisodes Playstation, sauf qu'il assume complètement son level design (et qu'il n'y a pas de PNJ ni de magasin, et ça c'est moche).

----------


## Illynir

Je comprends la logique mais à ce moment là citez-moi des jeux non couloiresque d'après votre définition parce que de ce que j'en déduis ils ne doivent pas être bien nombreux.

De plus la carte du monde était bien plus qu'un hub, elle permettait de créer une cohérence globale à l'univers du jeu et il y avait de nombreuses choses dissimulées (plus ou moins bien certes) à droite et à gauche et même des choses non obligatoire par rapport au scénario. C'est aussi pour ça que c'est une grande perte dommageable pour les FF actuels à mon sens.

A la limite si on voulait couper la poire en deux on pourrait dire que le jeu à un cheminement couloiresque dans un monde ouvert ou un cheminement ouvert dans un couloir ?  ::wacko:: 

Après j'ai tellement été choqué par FF13 que quand on m'associe FF13 et couloir tout de suite j'associe ça à une ligne droite ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas encore une fois des jeux pré-FF10, mais bon je chipote.

----------


## purEcontact

Mon plan machiavélique pour lancer un débat sur les FF fonctionne !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Les couloirs commencent avec FF10, avant tu avais un peu de liberté dans l'exploration (ce restait bridé en debut de partie, c'est normal). Quoique le XII était aussi peu linéaire quand on ne se retrouvait pas dans un donjon

----------


## Catel

*Jet Set Radio*

Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de mon pad 360 (le stick réagit bizarrement, il réagit plus vers la droite que vers la gauche, il m'a fait le coup aussi sur Soul Reaver) mais je trouve les contrôles super pénibles à prendre en main.

En plus de ça, l'univers me laisse froid (j'aime ni les taggeurs ni le hip-hop et je regardais mon petit frère y jouer sur Dreamcast) et le game design semble être celui d'un jeu d'arcade très pauvre et répétitif. C'est mal embarqué.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je comprends la logique mais à ce moment là citez-moi des jeux non couloiresque d'après votre définition parce que de ce que j'en déduis ils ne doivent pas être bien nombreux.


Il me semble que dans un jeu comme Fallout tu peux faire une grosse partie du jeu dans l'ordre que tu veux.

Mais par contre vous mélangez jeu couloir et jeu linéaire, qui sont pour moi deux notions différentes.
La première fait référence à l'ouverture du level design et concerne surtout des jeux orientés actions où l'étendue même de l'aire de jeu permet de varier l'approche, là ou la seconde parle simplement de l'enchainement des événements pendant une campagne solo.
Par exemple Crysis est linéaire mais n'est pas un jeu couloir.

Ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens de parler de couloir dans un jeu comme les vieux FF avec des combats au tour par tour instanciés.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens de parler de couloir dans un jeu comme les vieux FF avec des combats au tour par tour instanciés.


Là, j'avoue avoir du mal à saisir la nuance.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mon plan machiavélique pour lancer un débat sur les FF fonctionne !


Monstre.

----------


## Lilja

> Je suis au prologue effectivement, j'ai du jouer un peu plus d'une heure hier soir. Je ne vais absolument pas juger le fond du jeu là dessus du coup.
> 
> C'est juste que ça piquait un peu quand je l'ai lancé 
> 
> Le système de combat en rythme me dérange pas, mais ça va être toujours le même du coup ? 
> C'est plus les déplacements un peu rigides en vue TP, au final je préfère encore jouer en vue isométrique avec les déplacements à la souris (puis je ne connais pas encore assez les shortcuts en vue TP pour accéder aux icones / options de jeu du HUD, alors qu'en vue iso on peut cliquer directement dessus).


Oui, en vue isométrique, j'aimais également.

Je l'ai préféré au second, notamment pour son ambiance.

----------


## Momock

> Il me semble que dans un jeu comme Fallout tu peux faire une grosse partie du jeu dans l'ordre que tu veux.


Du coup ce n'est pas un jeu linéaire, mais ça pourrait être un jeu couloir quand-même, si les lieux qu'ont visite étaient des couloirs (ce n'est pas le cas, sauf pour quelques donjons).

----------


## FrousT

De toute façon le dernier vrai FF c'est le IX tout les autres c'est de la merde  :Cigare:  

_Remet 10cts dans la machine à taunt_  :Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

*Trackmania Turbo*
Je rage en essayant de choper les médailles Trackmaster.

*Enter the Gungeon*
Je rage.

----------


## Blackogg

Puisque vous aimez les japonais dans des couloirs, je suis pile sur l'inverse en ce moment avec Xenoblade Chronicles X (lancé 4 mois après son achat quand même  :tired: ). Au début on peut se laisser surprendre puisqu'on a tous les éléments du rpg jap classique : l'humanité menacée par une catastrophe (bon elle est plus que menacée puisque déjà quasi éradiquée), un inconnu qui semble très doué pour résoudre des quêtes, un chara design douteux et des musiques énervantes. Et en fait non, en fait c'est un open-world biclassé MMO en solo.

L'histoire, c'est qu'en fait l'humanité arrive sur une planète et puis tu rencontres ... non osef, l'histoire c'est une énorme map à explorer en tatanant tout ce qu'on trouve sur le chemin. 
Pour comparer avec votre couloir là, on a en gros un tuto de quelques secondes (lâché direct sur la map  :Bave: ) où on t'apprend que tu peux avancer avec un stick, tourner la caméra avec l'autre, et taper en appuyant sur A. Un fois ça fini, le jeu te dit :
"Tiens, une map immense, des ennemis potentiels tous les mètres, des quêtes fedex ras la gueule , un système de combat abscons avec N types d'attaques, M positionnements différents, des modes d'engagement des ennemis, des classes au nom improbable, des cris de guerre paramétrables sur tous tes persos, de l'équipement en pagaille et un manuel d'instructions à rallonge que t'as intérêt à lire si tu veux commencer à comprendre la moitié des règles du jeu ... Débrouille toi pour arriver à la fin maintenant ::ninja:: ."

Et putain, le pire c'est que ça fonctionne  :Bave: . On grinde dans les montagnes, on grinde dans les forêts, on grinde dans les déserts, mais on continue juste pour voir le prochain paysage ou la prochaine bestiole tordue sortie de l'imagination des devs  ::wub:: . Bon j'envisage même pas d'essayer de le finir à 100%, j'ai pas 300h à passer là dedans. Mais quand l'envie de me promener là bas sera partie, il restera quand même le souvenir d'une leçon de world design que je ne m'attendais pas vraiment à recevoir, a fortiori dans un jeu Wii U  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Xenoblade Chronicles X (...) on a en gros un tuto de quelques secondes


Le "tuto" doit durer près de 3h et ressemble à ça : _"Blablabla ça c'est pour poser une balise, va là-bas" *cutscene* "Blablabla les hexagones de la map indiquent ça et ça" *cutscene* "Blablabla là c'est pour prendre des quêtes" *cutscene* "Blablabla là c'est pour faire ça"__ *cutscene" "Viens on visite la ville"_

D'ailleurs je trouve que c'est un jeu largement overhypé mais pas forcément sur CPC. Ne serait-ce que parce que bien que le système de combat soit riche, le jeu (hors_ end game_) est trop facile et ne demande jamais vraiment au joueur de se prendre la tête. Et c'est encore pire une fois que l'on a les skells. Par contre, oui, c'est bluffant visuellement pour de la WiiU.

----------


## Supergounou

Voilà, Xenoblade Chronicles (le 1, je n'ai pas fait le X), c'est l'exemple même du JRPG qui n'est pas en mode couloir. Tu rentres dans une zone, tu as une arène gigantesque devant toi, et c'est seulement au bout d'une heure minimum que tu auras tout fouillé et que tu passeras à la zone suivante.

----------


## Anonyme112

> tous les FF c'est de la merde


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

> Le "tuto" doit durer près de 3h et ressemble à ça : _"Blablabla ça c'est pour poser une balise, va là-bas" *cutscene* "Blablabla les hexagones de la map indiquent ça et ça" *cutscene* "Blablabla là c'est pour prendre des quêtes" *cutscene* "Blablabla là c'est pour faire ça"__ *cutscene" "Viens on visite la ville"_
> 
> D'ailleurs je trouve que c'est un jeu largement overhypé mais pas forcément sur CPC. Ne serait-ce que parce que bien que le système de combat soit riche, le jeu (hors_ end game_) est trop facile et ne demande jamais vraiment au joueur de se prendre la tête. Et c'est encore pire une fois que l'on a les skells. Par contre, oui, c'est bluffant visuellement pour de la WiiU.


Pour le tuto, ouais, je voulais juste parler de la prise en main. Effectivement, la visite de NLA est plus longue.

Pour la difficulté, si tu rush les quêtes principales, t'as des combats assez chauds quand même. Après ouais, tu peux toujours t'en sortir en grindant (et t'es finalement encouragé à le faire, vu que si t'explores pas, ben tu passes à côté du jeu) ou en acceptant de baisser la difficulté après trop d'échecs successifs (non merci nintendo, arrête de m'insulter  :tired: ).
Après c'est le "problème" d'un bac à sable comme ce jeu (ou les prods Bethesda pour un équivalent pc), tu te fais ton histoire (non, les cinématiques énervantes ne sont pas une histoire, juste une suggestion  :tired: ). Donc quand t'essaies ensuite de te raccrocher aux wagons de la storyline principale, il peut y avoir un décalage certain (ou alors faut mettre de l'auto scaling des monstres, mais c'est apparemment mal vu  ::ninja:: ).

Ouais voila, Xeno X c'est ce que des japonais imaginent quand on leur décrit les mécanismes d'un Skyrim.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Voilà, *Xenoblade Chronicles* (le 1, je n'ai pas fait le X), c'est l'exemple même du JRPG qui n'est pas en mode couloir. Tu rentres dans une zone, tu as une arène gigantesque devant toi, et c'est seulement au bout d'une heure minimum que tu auras tout fouillé et que tu passeras à la zone suivante.


Une heure ?? Putain, je suis justement dessus et je m'en sors pas (sur Wii, oui oui). C'est immense et de chez immense. Il faut des heures et des heures pour explorer la moindre zone, il doit y avoir plusieurs centaines de quêtes au bas mot, le jeu est bourré ras-la-gueule de mécaniques qui s'ajoutent les unes aux autres, dialoguent entre elles, se complètent, etc. Il y en a pour tous les goûts chez les pervers du JRPG : pour les explorateurs (c'est moi), les optimiseurs, les collectionneurs, les grindeurs, les mateurs, etc...
Je dois en être au 2/3 du jeu j'imagine. Quoique je n'en reviens pas de sa capacité à proposer toujours plus de contenus. C'est limite angoissant : on découvre une nouvelle zone et le 1er réflexe, c'est de regarder la carte pour s'assurer qu'elle n'est pas trop grande. Souvent on est déçu...

Cela dit, je continue à jouer pour profiter de l'ambiance incroyable. C'est simple, c'est peut-être le jeu le plus épique auquel j'ai jamais joué. Entendons-nous bien, c'est un JRPG, l'histoire est absconse et les cut-scènes sont lentes et niaises à se pendre mais voilà, quand au détour d'un chemin, on aperçoit un panorama à couper le souffle ou quand on tombe sur un monstre gigantesque, le jeu impose le respect.

Les créateurs ont eu une vision, cela ne s'explique pas autrement. Si on y est sensible, le monde de Xenoblade est d'une telle intensité, d'une telle cohérence, très ramassé sur lui-même, tout en verticalité, etc... Une putain de leçon en effet.

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai le courage d'aller au bout mais c'est certain que c'est le jeu qui me laissera le plus d'images en tête de toute ma carrière.

----------


## Sylvine

> Là, j'avoue avoir du mal à saisir la nuance.


Que ça soit pendant ou hors des combats, le gameplay de FF (je parle des vieux épisodes, ceux de l'aire PS1 ou avant en tout cas) n'utilise absolument pas l'aire de jeu.
Tu peux te battre dans une plaine de 5000km² ou littéralement dans un couloir de 3 mètres, ça n'a pas la moindre influence sur les combats.
Pareil pour quand tu te balades, qu'une ville soit en ligne droite étroite ou étendue sur un large surface ouverte ça change rien.

----------


## Zerger

En parlant de couloirs, j'aime bien le système utilisé pa*r Grim Dawn* auquel je joue en ce moment (même si je passe mon temps à recommencer mon perso pour optimiser ou tester de nouveaux builds, mais bon ca je m'y attendais  ::P: ):

La carte est prédéfinie, ce qui permet un bien meilleur design qu'une génération aléatoire. Par contre, les chemins à suivre, eux, varient d'une partie à l'autre. Parfois, il vous faudra passer par la maison B car la maison A sera effondrée, d'autre fois, il faudra contourner la maison C car une charette en feu vous empêchera d'accéder à la maison B. C'est un peu cheap comme solution mais ca marche plutôt bien.

Par contre, ouais, l'ambiance post-apo fout le camp après 30 minutes de jeu vu qu'on se retrouve très vite à devoir buter des sangliers, des gobelins, des hommes-serpents, etc... Je regrette que le jeu n'ai pas tenté un univers semblable à celui d'Hellgate London.

Au final, la seule vraie régréssion par rapport à Titan Quest, c'est que le jeu ne donne plus l'heure  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Xchroumfph:
Oui c'est vrai que j'ai été un peu gentil avec le jeu, une heure ce doit vraiment être le minimum du minimum de la plus petite zone  ::P: 
Globalement je suis d'accord avec toi, Xenoblade est magnifique niveau réalisation, même les musiques sont excellentes et mettent dans l'ambiance. Je te conseille d'ailleurs de persévérer jusqu'à la fin, quitte à y aller en ligne droite, elle clôt bien l'expérience globale.

Si jamais ça t’intéresse, tu peux retrouver mon avis sur le jeu ici (1 an tout pile!).




> Que ça soit pendant ou hors des combats, le gameplay de FF (je parle des vieux épisodes, ceux de l'aire PS1 ou avant en tout cas) n'utilise absolument pas l'aire de jeu.
> Tu peux te battre dans une plaine de 5000km² ou littéralement dans un couloir de 3 mètres, ça n'a pas la moindre influence sur les combats.
> Pareil pour quand tu te balades, qu'une ville soit en ligne droite étroite ou étendue sur un large surface ouverte ça change rien.


Ah oui certes, on est d'accord. Bon, les combats dans les FF, j'ai presque envie de dire que c'est pas important cela dit (relance sur un autre débat  :^_^: ).

----------


## hisvin

Les combats, c'est 80% du gameplay du jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Xchroumfph:
> Oui c'est vrai que j'ai été un peu gentil avec le jeu, une heure ce doit vraiment être le minimum du minimum de la plus petite zone 
> Globalement je suis d'accord avec toi, Xenoblade est magnifique niveau réalisation, même les musiques sont excellentes et mettent dans l'ambiance. Je te conseille d'ailleurs de persévérer jusqu'à la fin, quitte à y aller en ligne droite, elle clôt bien l'expérience globale.


Je me retrouve bien aussi dans ton retour d'il y a un an. C'est vrai que le jeu est magnifique. 
Une pluie d'étoile filante sur la mer d'Eryth, le panorama depuis l'index de Mechonis, le village des Nopons, etc... Je suis pas prêt d'oublier ces images. Et puis, comme tu l'exprimes très bien, il y a quelque chose de très troublant dans ce jeu. Je parlais d'intensité et de cohérence mais ce n'est pas que ça. On a en effet l'illusion que ce monde existe malgré le fait qu'il soit très figé. Je pense que le level-design y est pour beaucoup, c'est un travail de titan (lol).

Je vais aller au bout je pense. Mais des fois, je dois m'armer de courage avant d'allumer la console. Il faut se motiver comme avant une rando ou un tour à la piscine ( ::P: ). Par contre, est-ce que j'irais mater les boss optionnels du end-game qui me narguent depuis le début ? Monter les arts au maximum ? Remplir l'encyclopédie ? Obtenir des gemmes +VI ? Choper le meilleur matos ? Compléter le sociogramme ? Je suis déjà à plus de 150h de jeu...  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

C'est le seul jeu qui m'a fait regretter de ne pas avoir de marqueur de quête sur la tronche des pnjs tellement c'est chiant de les choper à des heures bien précises vu qu'ils se baladent tout le temps.

Mais sinon ouais c'était un bon jeu pour moi aussi.

----------


## DeadFish

Je me dois de rétablir la vérité : Xenoblade, c'est caca. La preuve, il est dans le saint topic, et je dis pourquoi c'est nul là, là, et là. Supergounou n'est qu'un objecteur de conscience, un fasciste ! Il vous ferait jouer à la Ouya s'il le pouvait !

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais mais à t'écouter RE4 c'est de la merde aussi, faut pas te faire de l'auto-promo comme ça.

----------


## DeadFish

Ouais, je me dis souvent que je devrais lui redonner sa chance, à celui-là. Puis je repense au boss araignée dans la grange et à la salle avec de l'eau juste après l'espèce de Wolverine aveugle et j'ai des envies de meurtres. Peut-être avec la sortie du mod hachedé (qui avance bien, d'ailleurs).


Ou pas.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je me dois de rétablir la vérité : Xenoblade, c'est caca.


Bon déjà, dans le topic des jeux overhypés, il a pas sa place, il est limite confidentiel ici.
Sinon, j'ai lu ton retour et si je passe les effets de manches et le troll facile, je comprends que tu n'as pas adhéré à l'univers. Du coup, en effet, le jeu peut vite ressembler à un potage au pain et à la farine. Cela dit, on ne peut lui enlever son ambition démesurée. C'est un jeu Wii putain de bordel de merde. Ca fait réfléchir.

----------


## Supergounou

RE4 c'est de la merde [/espritdecontradiction]  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

La vraie hype sur Xenosaga c'était dans IG Mag où la série était décrite comme une grande oeuvre nietzschéenne  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Ca me rappelle que j'ai toujours une partie entamée depuis des lustres sur Xenogears...  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

*Zombi* (ZombiU sur PC quoi)
Médiocre. L'idée de changer de survivant chaque fois qu'on meurt (et faut aller chercher le stuff du mort pour refill) est pas mal en théorie mais en pratique ça revient à courir jusqu'à un sac à dos pendant 10 minutes en évitant quelques zombies.
Sachant qu'on meurt peu, 2 fois pour ma part et je suis environ aux 2/3 du jeu, mais à chaque fois à cause d'un truc cheap: un zombie bombe dans un espace confiné et sombre, ou une morsure wtf qui oneshot alors que j'avais 100% de vie.
Je suis assez indulgent, je trouve ça pas trop mal, y'a pas beaucoup de munitions mais le jeu est trop simple car les armes de mêlée sont incassables (mais les armes de Dead Island/Rising qui cassent en 3 coups, ça me les brise aussi alors je suis sans doute jamais content). Le système de combat rappelle Condemned sans les parades, aucune profondeur quoi.
Par contre, Ubi Soft oblige, même sur un jeu aussi simple et linéaire, il y a quand même des crashs bureau et bugs bloquants. Là je dois me retaper une partie du jeu car le jeu attend que je nettoie une zone d'atterrissage d'un hélico, ce qui est fait mais le jeu ne l'enregistre pas. Et comme y'a pas de sauvegarde auto, je suis obligé de revenir à la dernière save et comme le jeu est simple, je sauvegarde rarement.
Ubi, vous êtes des buses.

----------


## purEcontact

Toujours sur *Final Fantasy 13*

Je viens de passer la 15aine d'heure.
C'est toujours un couloir, le système de combat, s'étoffe petit à petit, les cinématiques sont toujours très belles.
Au début, j'appréciais que très très moyennement les personnages autre lightning, ils avaient l'air d'être des archétypes de side-kick un peu benêt : le gamin pleurnichard, le black rigolo, la gamine trop joyeuse et le blondinet super héro.
Maintenant que l'histoire a avancé, j'ai des raisons de les aimer.

Pour ceux qui ont fait le jeu, j'en suis au chapitre 8, comment le jeu rame  :Emo: .

----------


## banditbandit

> *Zombi* (ZombiU sur PC quoi)
> Médiocre.


A la base c'est prévu pour être joué avec la mablette, du coup sur pc le jeu perd une grande partie de son intérêt.




> Et comme y'a pas de sauvegarde auto, je suis obligé de revenir à la dernière save et comme le jeu est simple, je sauvegarde rarement.
> Ubi, vous êtes des buses.


Pour le coup tu ne peux que t'en prendre qu'à toi.  ::siffle::

----------


## schouffy

Je peux m'en prendre qu'à moi à cause de bugs dans le jeu ?
Et sauvegarder est un peu relou dans ce jeu: Faut retourner jusqu'à l'abri et si y'a pas de raccourci proche, t'en as pour un moment. Et sans se perdre, car y'a tellement de réutilisation de morceaux d'environnements que parfois j'ai de gros doutes sur où je suis réellement.
La mablette à brandir au lieu d'appuyer sur une touche, ça peut être un gimmick sympa, mais de là à parler d'intérêt principal du jeu je suis pas convaincu. ça reste un survival pas trop mal mais c'est assez moyen dans tous les domaines.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Witcher 3 et Batman Arkham dlc vilains machin truc.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je peux m'en prendre qu'à moi à cause de bugs dans le jeu ?
> Et sauvegarder est un peu relou dans ce jeu: Faut retourner jusqu'à l'abri et si y'a pas de raccourci proche, t'en as pour un moment. Et sans se perdre, car y'a tellement de réutilisation de morceaux d'environnements que parfois j'ai de gros doutes sur où je suis réellement.
> La mablette à brandir au lieu d'appuyer sur une touche, ça peut être un gimmick sympa, mais de là à parler d'intérêt principal du jeu je suis pas convaincu. ça reste un survival pas trop mal mais c'est assez moyen dans tous les domaines.


C'est pas la question de "brandir" la mablette, en fait sur WiiU chaque fois que tu dois ouvrir et fouiller ton sac ça se passe sur la mablette sans qu'une pause soit opérée, du coup ce sont des moments très vite bien tendus à jeter des coups d'oeil en coin sur ta TV pendant que tu cherches le bon item.
J'adore ce jeu, mais en dehors de la WiiU je pense qu'il perd beaucoup de son sel pour devenir bien plus quelconque.

Quant aux environnements qui sont réutilisés ça ne concerne que les zones de "transit", mais ouais c'est relou, et vilain de surcroit !

----------


## banditbandit

> Et sauvegarder est un peu relou dans ce jeu: Faut retourner jusqu'à l'abri et si y'a pas de raccourci proche, t'en as pour un moment. Et sans se perdre, car y'a tellement de réutilisation de morceaux d'environnements que parfois j'ai de gros doutes sur où je suis réellement.
> La mablette à brandir au lieu d'appuyer sur une touche, ça peut être un gimmick sympa, mais de là à parler d'intérêt principal du jeu je suis pas convaincu. ça reste un survival pas trop mal mais c'est assez moyen dans tous les domaines.


Ok maintenant c'est plus clair, si tu dis que c'est relou de sauvegarder on peut comprendre.

En ce qui concerne la mablette, j'ai pas dis que c'était l'intérêt principal, mais ça participe beaucoup du gameplay.

----------


## schouffy

> du coup ce sont des moments très vite bien tendus à jeter des coups d'oeil en coin sur ta TV pendant que tu cherches le bon item.


Pourquoi tendus? Suffit de bien éclater tous les zombies avant d'aller dans l'inventaire. Sur PC aller dans l'inventaire prend tout l'écran et ne met pas le jeu en pause, stalker style). J'ai pas encore rencontré de moment où c'était impossible de faire un ménage complet, même les hordes avec un poil de crowd control et quelques grenades ou molotov bien placés c'est easy peasy. Après peut-être que le clavier/souris rend le jeu trop simple je sais pas. Ce serait étonnant car la plupart des kills sont avec des armes de mêlée.
Enfin c'est quelconque mais sympa quand même, sinon je serais pas encore en train d'y jouer.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Pourquoi tendus? Suffit de bien éclater tous les zombies avant d'aller dans l'inventaire. Sur PC aller dans l'inventaire prend tout l'écran et ne met pas le jeu en pause, stalker style). J'ai pas encore rencontré de moment où c'était impossible de faire un ménage complet, même les hordes avec un poil de crowd control et quelques grenades ou molotov bien placés c'est easy peasy. Après peut-être que le clavier/souris rend le jeu trop simple je sais pas. Ce serait étonnant car la plupart des kills sont avec des armes de mêlée.
> Enfin c'est quelconque mais sympa quand même, sinon je serais pas encore en train d'y jouer.


Ecoute, je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire si ce n'est que c'est comme ça que je l'ai vécu et ressenti, sans parler du fait qu'en termes d'immersion je trouve que ça fait bien mieux le job.
Après c'est pas un grand jeu, mais il a le mérite de proposer un vrai gameplay survival avec un petit côté rogue-like, ce qui n'est pas si courant. Et puis il propose aussi, de mon point de vue, une véritable atmosphère...

----------


## Supergounou

> Je viens de passer la 15aine d'heure.
> C'est toujours un couloir.


Non mais ça le sera jusqu'à la fin, t'attends pas à des miracles.

----------


## purEcontact

> Non mais ça le sera jusqu'à la fin, t'attends pas à des miracles.


C'est pas grave, jusqu'à maintenant, je m'amuse.
J'en suis au chapitre 10.

----------


## Fizdol

Yop, je copie-colle un min compte rendu d'un jeu offert sur le topic des généreux !

---
Petit retour à chaud donc tout frais sur *Styx : Master of Shadow* offert par notre bon *Woshee*.
Et pour cela, je vais faire un test à la mode de.



*Styx, la fente easy.*

Comme vous le savez, c'est un jeu de d'infiltration dans un monde d'heroic-fantasy où on contrôle un gobelin famélique.
Et rien que ça, c'est déjà parfait. Vive les sous-races.

Ainsi donc on contrôle une carpette verte pas plus haut que qu'un joueur de ping-pong et avec un skill de combattant équivalent.
Le truc de notre gobelin c'est la fufu, l'escalade, les coins sombre et les lames dans la nuque.
Et un clone doré qu'il vomit quand bon lui semble afin de le contrôler puis de le sacrifier pour faire diversion.


_Ma foi, chacun ses petits talents._

*Gobelin des bois*

*L'histoire,* entre nous on va se l'avouer, ça commence gentil mais mollasson, je la vois pas décoller plus tard.
Déjà le coup de la narration flashback par interrogation, on me la fait pas à moi : c'est la forme du manque de fond. Et puis, bon, la technique _"Oulalah ma tête je ne me souviens plus de rien, t'es qui toi et comment on s'est rencontré déjà ?"_ aussi appelé la technique du _Jean-Mi-comment-qu'on-les-introduit-les-autres-en-fait-?_ ça fait beaucoup. Et le pitch en lui même : moi vouloir voler truc, truc être dans tour, moi aller dans tour. On rajoute une vague justification à son bras à LED, on tisse un lien de pouvoir/souffrance avec la sève radioactive d'un arbre vachement gros parce que elfes, pouvoir, origine, tout ça, on plie le tout et je vous rajoute un saucisson, si si c'est gratuit.



*Mais cela dit* Styx transpire la classe comme on dit en société. Vraiment. Pas comme un artwork perrave d'un J-RPG. Un truc vraiment classe, un personnage. Autant sur ses animations, son design, son caractère et même le doublage (VOST). 
Nickel, bravo. Ca me ferait presque jouer à _Of Orcs and Men_, tiens. 
Couplé à cette ambiance noire réussie (autant dans le ton que visuellement) ça fonctionne. Alors faut pas regarder les textures trop proches, ni les anims des gardes, ni les arrières plans, ni certaines lumières, ni pas mal de trucs en fait, on va rien se cacher. Moi je le trouve beau mais c'est parce que je joue aux jeux avec un retard de quatre ans. Mais de toute manière on est entre gens de bon gout : tant que c'est bien foutu, homogène et que la DA fonctionne, la vie est belle et le jeu est beau.


_Tiens bouffe, saleté de terroriste_

*Le premier truc* qui frappe quand on commence le jeu, c'est que les saut ne sont pas assistés. (en vérité non, c'est un garde pendant l'interrogatoire mais ça compte pas). Donc pas d'assistance, rien, pas de lock ou d'aide quelconque. Tu sautes et ... tu verras bien. Et ça fait un bien fou. On est responsable de ses réussites comme de ses ratés. Adieu assistance bonjour bonheur. On note d'ailleurs un air control assez conséquent qui va réussir à vous faire entreprendre des trucs improbables mais classieux.
Inconvénient : on se bouffe souvent les dents à cause de 5 centimètres mal anticipés. Et vu que les éléments où on peut s'accrocher sont pas toujours bien dissociés du décor, et que les contrôles pour certains types de déplacement sont pas toujours précis (tout doucement accroupi sur la rambarde je ... vais ... juste ... aller ... là ...) le jeu se transforme parfois en simulateur de crêpes aux épinards.


_Là j'étais minutieux puis d'un coup Styx a décidé de prendre en main son destin._

*Le vert était à moitié plein.*

Et c'est pour l'instant son seul *défaut* : un foirage sur certains mouvements/mécaniques. 
Des trucs approximatifs (je m'accroche où ? c'est quoi les limites ? Ah bonjour monsieur) et des trucs cons : le fait qu'après un saut Styx monte directement sur son accroche si on maintient pas la touche de saut, contre intuitif les enfants. Et quand je suis suspendu à un rebord et que j'arrive à un angle ? Rien, bloqué. Pour un jeu basé sur les mouvements et le timing des différentes actions, ça fait tâche et ça peut être très frustrant.
De l'autre côté, on parlera difficilement de l'IA. Dans les jeux d'infiltration il est nécessaire qu'elle soit à la fois teubé avec un cône de vision de cheval de trait, mais aussi au taquet sur d'autres détails critiques.
Ici c'est pareil, elle nous verra pas éteindre la torche 4 mètres sur sa droite car c'est plus sa zone, par contre l'enculé d'archer nous grillera de derrière sa rambarde parce que bon hein c'est le jeu.
Mais dans l'ensemble je trouve ça acceptable et généralement ça fonctionne plus que ça ne foire.


_Champ de vision péri-phérique vous dîtes ? Vous, heu ... vous avez des chiffres ?_

*Ah Styx, vous tombez bien*

Et bien que Styx maitrise son art (roulade, grimpette, assassinat, pâtes aux truffes) et que les gimmicks de jeu soient plaisants (éteindre les torches, de près ou à distance, utilisation de son double sacrifiable pour diversion ou assassinat) ce qui est vraiment la réussite du jeu, ce sont les niveaux. Le level design comme disent ces gens huppés des rédactions journalistiques. C'est vertical, horizontal, transversal, pervers, bien foutu. C'est dense, mon dieu que c'est dense. Y'a des pnj de partout c'est un bordel de se faufiler. Et donc à plaisir quand on réussit. Et y'a toujours une myriade de passages, de possibilités, de trucs à tenter, à voir si on peut pas ah non je suis mort là.
A tout cela on rajoute des petites compétences à débloquer (tuer depuis une rambarde/un coin, être invisible plus longtemps, faire moins de bruits, ce genre de choses) des petits outils (couteaux, boules de sables) et d'autres trucs que j'ai pas encore vu (je suis au deuxième niveau en fait - ah je vous l'avais peut-être pas dit).


_Étrange mais y'a pas de déjections de piafs au bout des promontoires_

Mais je m'éclate. Et pas que sur les dalles des niveaux. J'essaye vingt, trente fois un truc sans buter un péon avant de craquer et d'éradiquer la moitié du niveau mais je m'éclate (j'ai mis en difficile, j'imagine même pas le niveau au dessus d'ailleurs). Non vraiment, ça fait du bien. Cyanide c'est vraiment les dev qui te font un burger à la truffe et au comté 41 mois dans deux vieux pains au lait _liddle_ en oubliant les épinards frais. Les mecs vont toujours bousiller leurs jeux de manière compulsive. Je pense que c'est dans leur cahier des charges, je vois pas d'autres explications. Et Styx ne déroge pas à cette règle. Erratique sur certaines de ses mécaniques de base, ça reste pourtant et pour l'instant une tuerie, un vrai terrain de jeu pour de l'infiltration pure.

*Merci senor Woshee !*

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Toujours dans le monde d'Ariamis. Globalement, ça va. J'ai même buté le dragon squelette sans le moindre soucis. Par contre, je suis emmerdé avec les squelettes à roue. Disons qu'ils trichent un peu sur leur attaque:Grosso merdo, ils te foncent dessus puis te passent dessus et vont plus loin, le temps de récupérer sauf que, de temps à autre, ils font boomerang...  ::huh:: 

Par curiosité, j'ai relancé une partie de *Lords of Xulima* et cela a payé vu que j'ai claqué les fesses du Titan des glaces. Reste plus que le temple a nettoyé puis le Titan de feu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Antichamber*

Et je pense qu'il va jarreter assez vite si je rame encore ce soir. 

C'est un Portal-like mais :
- pas marrant.
- sans contexte, narration ou autre enrobage.
- graphiquement laid (on dit minimaliste, ok).
- tordu jusqu'à jouer avec la logique (exemple : si vous faites demi-tour, vous vous retrouvez ailleurs que l'endroit d'où vous venez). C'est surprenant mais désagréable quand on est largué.
- avec un chrono de 1h30 qui se déclenche au départ ( du coup avec un peu de courage ça serait torchable en 1h30... ça sent le fail & retry tant que les mécaniques de progression ne sont pas découvertes).

----------


## Zerger

> *Antichamber*
> C'est un Portal-like




Antichamber n'a rien à voir avec Portal. C'est sur que tu as du être déçu si tu jouais avec cette idée en tête  :;): 

Et c'est normal d'être totalement largué au début, c'est le but du jeu. Evite de te mettre la pression avec le chrono, contente-toi juste d'explorer et d'expérimenter au début pour comprendre la logique du jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dark souls:*Toujours dans le monde d'Ariamis. Globalement, ça va. J'ai même buté le dragon squelette sans le moindre soucis. Par contre, je suis emmerdé avec les *squelettes à roue*. Disons qu'ils trichent un peu sur leur attaque:Grosso merdo, ils te foncent dessus puis te passent dessus et vont plus loin, le temps de récupérer sauf que, de temps à autre, ils font boomerang...


Pour ces pourritures de squelettes Michelin, équipe-toi d'un bouclier qui a une bonne balance, genre le bouclier de l'Aigle (ou mieux si t'as un perso axé force), ça te permettra de mieux encaisser leurs attaques et d'ensuite lui mettre la raclée qu'ils méritent. Bonne chance.

----------


## Elntahl

> *Antichamber*
> - avec un chrono de 1h30 qui se déclenche au départ ( du coup avec un peu de courage ça serait torchable en 1h30... ça sent le fail & retry tant que les mécaniques de progression ne sont pas découvertes).




Spoiler Alert! 


Non, c'est juste un truc "philosophique" à la con


Sinon je te conseille vraiment de continuer, ça s'éclaircit assez vite et ça vaut le détour.

----------


## Narushima

> *Antichamber*
> - avec un chrono de 1h30 qui se déclenche au départ ( du coup avec un peu de courage ça serait torchable en 1h30... ça sent le fail & retry tant que les mécaniques de progression ne sont pas découvertes).


Comme beaucoup de choses dans le jeu, c'est là juste pour te perturber, ça n'a aucun effet réel.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Au final, la seule vraie régréssion par rapport à Titan Quest, c'est que le jeu ne donne plus l'heure


Ah bah je suis pas le seul a être angoissé de pas avoir l'heure sur un HnS.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je note, je vais pousser un peu. Je parlais de Portal-like pour mettre une étiquette, comme j'aurais pu dire un First-Person-Casse-Tête, mais je l'ai abordé comme le jeu qu'il est, il m'a amusé au départ, à moi de pousser un peu la réflexion. J'ai Talos Principle derrière, je vais voir ce qu'il me reste de neurones  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Je note, je vais pousser un peu. Je parlais de Portal-like pour mettre une étiquette, comme j'aurais pu dire un First-Person-Casse-Tête, mais je l'ai abordé comme le jeu qu'il est, il m'a amusé au départ, à moi de pousser un peu la réflexion. J'ai Talos Principle derrière, je vais voir ce qu'il me reste de neurones


Faut continuer ! il y a un coté castlevania-like ou certaine mécanique apprise permette de découvrir de nouveau truc.

----------


## Zerger

> Ah bah je suis pas le seul a être angoissé de pas avoir l'heure sur un HnS.


Eh bien non, un gentil canard m'a fait remarquer que l'horloge était toujours présente dans GD, en bas au milieu de l'écran, juste au dessus du level du perso  ::lol::

----------


## Sylvine

> *Antichamber*
> 
> Et je pense qu'il va jarreter assez vite si je rame encore ce soir.


Ah ba aprés si tu joues aussi bien à celui-là qu'à Ridge Racer.  ::trollface:: 

Tu fais comme tu veux, mais c’est vraiment un puzzle game unique.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Eh bien non, un gentil canard m'a fait remarquer que l'horloge était toujours présente dans GD, en bas au milieu de l'écran, juste au dessus du level du perso


 ::lol:: 

Je vais pouvoir culpabiliser comme il se doit !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ah ba aprés si tu joues aussi bien à celui-là qu'à Ridge Racer.


Jsuis pas sûr qu'il y ait matière à bien jouer avec un produit tel que RR... Autant sur Evolve y a une marge de manoeuvre énorme quand on a du skill... autant RR, à part jeter un savon dans une baignoire et appeler ça un jeu de courses arcade...

Après, je me méfie des jeux "uniques", Baalim en a + de 2.000  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Je t'ai dis, on fait une course sur RR et on règle ça une bonne fois pour toute.  ::trollface:: 
D'ailleurs on fait une partie sur Evolve après pour jauger sa profondeur.  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

*Dark Souls 3*  :Cigare:  Preum's  :Cigare:  C'est beau, c'est fluide  :Cigare: 

J'anticipe le nouveau débat à venir  ::unsure::

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*J'ai réussi à trucider ces saloperies de squelettes sur roue. Seul le passage ou on se fait attaquer par 2 est difficile. J'imagine qu'il ne reste plus que le boss mais le pont pour y aller m'a "démoralisé" vu qu'il m'oblige à utiliser un peu de magie que je réserve justement pour le gros méfant. A part ça, je crois que je vais changer d'arme pour la première fois en 20 heures: La rapière Velka est  ::love::

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui, la rapière de Velka est excellente, surtout contre certains ennemis d'ailleurs  :;):  Sinon bonne chance avec

----------


## hisvin

En parlant du truc jaune du dessus, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de l'attaquer...C'est le truc bien con qui, une fois, enclenché, nous bloque jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive. Le combat en lui-même a été relativement rapide, le temps que je comprenne ce qui m'arrive et que je fasse un peu n'importe quoi. Façon de parler, je me suis planqué sur le pont et j'ai vu les traces...Abracadabra dans le vide (c'est chiant mais gérable. Pas réussi à l'épée), et pouf, réapparition. Après, c'est du détail, vraiment. Elle ne m'a même pas placé un coup. 
Bref, retour à Anor Londo et, euh...saloperie d'archer qui balancent des menhirs.

----------


## parpaingue

Ahah, les fameux archers que tout le monde HAIT. Et qui m'ont fait découvrir la physique cheloue des boucliers dans Dark Souls, à savoir que quel que soit l'angle d'incidence de la poutrelle sur le bouclier, le recul se fait précisément à 180° de l'orientation du bouclier. Comment j'avais ragé ce coup-là.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Depuis ce matin, suite à la promo steam je joue à *Legends of Eisenwald*. Pour le moment j'adore.
Il n'est pas parfait, l'interface aurait pu être plus agréable, impossible de changer les touches (ça passe ça se joue très bien qu'avec la souris, mais je n'utilise pas de raccourcis).

J'ai joué 5 heures donc mon avis peut évoluer, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dans un jeu de rôles, il n'est pourtant pas du tout fait comme les fallout/BG/Torment, les références pour beaucoup de joueurs.
Et l'univers médiéval est très agréable, peu de fantastique, un petit poil de magie mais j'ai plus l'impression que c'est là parce que ça reste un jeu vidéo, pour donner un peu plus de possibilités.
Il y a un côté King's Bounty/HOMM pour les combats tactiques, on recrute des soldats (qui gagnent de l'expérience, qu'on équipe comme nous), on récupère des châteaux, ça change de la vision habituelle des JDR.

Vu que ce n'est pas parfait malheureusement, les combats manquent d'un peu de profondeur, avec des cartes qui n'offrent aucune variation stratégique (pas d'obstacles par exemple), c'est dommage il risque d'être répétitif pour certains.
J'y retourne de suite, en espérant qu'il y ait quelques nouveaux mécanismes en avançant dans le jeu, et si ce n'est pas le cas, je suis déjà bien content pour le prix.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je viens de passer le passage de la honte à Anor Londo, le genre de passage qui, normalement, fait que la famille du gamedesigner est violée, tuée, écrasée par une volvo et incinérée (mais je ne sais pas dans quelle ordre) pour punir ce connard d'avoir fait une telle chiotte de design. C'est littéralement honteux, nul, à chier. DE LA MERDE!! 
P'tain, en 30 ans, j'ai rarement un tel niveau de fumier. Qu'ils aillent se faire foutre.

----------


## schouffy

Non, une fois que t'as la technique ça passe crème. C'est juste un passage puzzle  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

::XD:: 


(C'est marrant ce passage ne m'a jamais posé réellement de problèmes... peut-être j'ai eu du bol)

----------


## Pluton

Suffit juste de courir comme un demeuré jusqu'à la corniche et défoncer ces enc**** le plus vite possible.

----------


## Dicsaw

Y'a quelques jours j'ai fini Shadow of Chernobyl et pourtant je viens de le recommencer.  :Vibre: 

Et quand j'y joue pas c'est que je suis sur Call of Pripyat.  :Vibre: 

Au secours.  :Vibre:

----------


## Herr Peter

Dicsaw qui joue à _Call Of_, on aura tout vu.

----------


## Dicsaw

Mais non, j'aime beaucoup Call of Cthulhu aussi.

----------


## parpaingue

> http://24.media.tumblr.com/21e802b24...4e9jo1_500.gif
> 
> (C'est marrant ce passage ne m'a jamais posé réellement de problèmes... peut-être j'ai eu du bol)


Le jour où j'ai vécu ce gif en live j'ai hurlé. Et soyons franc, j'ai beau connaître le truc et l'avoir passé une bonne dizaine de fois, ce passage reste extrêmement foireux en termes de level design, notamment à cause de cette blague du bouclier.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas foireux vu que c'est parfaitement raccord avec la philosophie du jeu.
On te met face à des épreuves qui ont parfois l'air insurmontables et complétement injustes.
Mais tu vas persévérer, t'améliorer ou t'adapter, et tu finiras par triompher.

----------


## Haelnak

Là, sur le gif, ça donne un truc mal foutu ET injuste. 
Une flèche qui te fait reculer de 1m50 dans une direction perpendiculaire à sa trajectoire et te fait tomber dans le vide, ça ne demande pas de s'améliorer mais d'éviter un truc mal foutu et incohérent.

C'est un peu comme on avait un pont avec une zone buggée (pas de collision, on passe à travers) et qu'on sortait _"Trop cool, c'est surprenant mais il suffit de s'adapter"_. Bah non, c'est mal foutu.

----------


## Zerger

Non mais les grosses fleches antidragon, faut surtout pas chercher à les bloquer au bouclier => roulade et point barre. Après, faire une roulade sur un rebord, ahem  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Haelnak

Là tu fais ta roulade en "frottant" le mur gauche et ça passe tout seul mais ça ne change rien au fait que la chute résulte uniquement d'une gestion naze de la collision entre la flèche et le bouclier.

Personnellement ça me fait le même effet que si le jeu m'annonçait : _"Il y a une chance sur 10 que ta vie tombe à zéro dans les 10 prochaines secondes. Bonne chance"_ et que je mourrais comme ça, là, seul.

----------


## Zerger

Effectivement je viens de mater le gif  ::O:  Ca me fait penser au passage un peu avant ou tu combats les mecs en blanc sur des toutes petites poutres de merde que si ton perso est pas correctement orienté au degré pres, l'animation d'attaque te fait tomber dans le vide.
Bon après, le jeu est loin d'être sans défaut...

----------


## Momock

T'as tout le jeu pour te rendre compte que tu pars en arrière si tu prends un coup puissant dans le boubou. T'as qu'à te mettre de façon à reculer ailleurs que dans le vide au moment où la flèche arrive et c'est réglé. Oui, j'ai fais ce passage au gros bouclier + méga armure fatrollesque lors de mon premier run. Même pas mort une fois, et sur les poutres non-plus  :B): . 

Et ça m'énerve de lire partout comme-quoi jouer léger en faisant des roulade c'est la seule vraie façon de jouer, blablabla... c'est quoi ces conneries? Jouer en grosse armure et gros bouclier c'est tout a fait legit et c'est en rien plus idiot que de faire le singe par terre. C'est une autre façon de gérer son endurance et son positionnement, voilà tout.

----------


## Zerger

Je ne dis pas que le bouclier ne sert à rien, ne panique pas  :;):  Je dis juste que parfois, il vaut mieux rouler que bloquer (notamment contre certaines attaques de boss). Moi aussi, mon premier run je l'ai fait en grosse armure + boubou

----------


## Sylvine

> Là tu fais ta roulade en "frottant" le mur gauche et ça passe tout seul mais ça ne change rien au fait que la chute résulte uniquement d'une gestion naze de la collision entre la flèche et le bouclier.
> 
> Personnellement ça me fait le même effet que si le jeu m'annonçait : _"Il y a une chance sur 10 que ta vie tombe à zéro dans les 10 prochaines secondes. Bonne chance"_ et que je mourrais comme ça, là, seul.


Ouais, sauf que non.

La règle à peu être l'air injuste, mais elle est constante, tu te prends une flèche, tu recules.
Y'a pas la moindre part d'aléatoire.

----------


## hisvin

La problématique n'est pas vraiment là. Qu'une flèche te fasse reculer, c'est une réalité dans le jeu et j'accepte totalement ce fait. Que l'usage du bouclier ne soit pas toujours le choix le plus judicieux est un fait qui j'accepte et je m'adapte. Que le moteur physique soit capricieux est aussi un fait, c'est dommageable mais j'accepte cet aléa. Le problème du passage en question est qu'il cumule beaucoup de défauts et laisse une part aléatoire trop élevée.
Grosso modo, tu cumules le recul des flèches (de manière exagéré vu que ce sont des lances), tu rajoutes cela au fait que tu es sur une corniche, que le moteur physique soit capricieux et qu'il y a 2 ennemis qui te balancent des flèches au rythme d'une gatling sans parler du fait qu'une fois que tu as vaincu les aléas (je l'ai fait plusieurs fois), tu te retrouves confronté à un ennemi très puissant sur une corniche...
Mon perso était totalement incapable de vaincre ce guerrier:Pas assez fort pour les armes physiques et ma magie n'était pas probante. Résultat, j'ai tenté de faire bugger l'IA et cela a fonctionné vu qu'elle a fini par sauter malencontreusement de la corniche. 

Donc non, c'est bien une erreur massive de gamedesign.

----------


## Sylvine

T'as pas fait bugguer l'IA, tu as exploité sa stupidité, ce qui est une technique tout à fait valable.
Donc tu t'es adapté, et tu as franchi l'obstacle.
CQFD.

----------


## hisvin

Je n'aime pas ça. C'est comme utiliser des problèmes de placement ou des problèmes de contact. Perso, j'essaie de jouer réglo même si cela me coute. Pour dire, j'essaie même d'éviter d'utiliser la méthode qui marche à 100% vu que je considère cela comme l'exploitation d'une faille de gamedesign.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba tant pis pour toi, mais le jeu est comme ça.

Pour moi c'est au contraire la force du jeu, tu te poses pas de question, si une technique marche, exploite-la comme un goret, ça sera bien assez dur de toute façon.
Je trouve que c'est paradoxalement le fait de voir ça comme un jeu vidéo avec ses règles et ses mécanismes qui le rend si vivant.
Au contraire les jeux qui essayent de planquer les engrenages derrières des jolis scripts me paraissent complétement artificiels.


Le seul truc qui casse un peu ça c'est de pouvoir inviter d'autres joueurs pour se faire aider, si tu tombes sur la bonne pioche ça fait office de joker.

En fait faudrait un matchmaking qui te met avec des joueurs de même niveau.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je n'aime pas ça. C'est comme utiliser des problèmes de placement ou des problèmes de contact. Perso, j'essaie de jouer réglo même si cela me coute. Pour dire, j'essaie même d'éviter d'utiliser la méthode qui marche à 100% vu que je considère cela comme l'exploitation d'une faille de gamedesign.


Boarf, c'est de l'esprit chevaleresque mal placé. Le jeu n'hésite pas à te faire des crasses, lui, pas de scrupule à avoir. Et puis ça ajoute un petit côté puzzle/mini-jeu improvisé : tu vois bien ce que le jeu attend de toi mais tu t'en sors ric-rac avec une solution bricolée à l'arrache. Tu te fais toi-même ta propre histoire, ça n'a pas de prix.

Et sinon, *Dark Souls*, pareil.

Je voulais retourner à la zone de départ mais le piaf est pas très coopératif. Je cherchais un moyen de le déplumer quand je suis tombé sur les catacombes. Là, j'atteins une zone avec combo infâme chute + chevalier noir (qui me combote comme un goret si je foire la chute) + squelettes montés sur roue. Après m'être tapé la tête contre le mur, je lâche l'affaire et je me dirige vers les ruines de je-sais-pas-quoi-où-il-fait-noir-et-il-y-a-des-fantômes. 

Et là c'est le drame, je lâche le jeu une dizaine de jours. 

Ben mes neveux, c'est chaud, la reprise. Déjà, j'avais oublié l'emplacement des monstres, donc je me fais cueillir comme une fleur. Mais surtout, la logique et l'état d'esprit Dark Souls me reviennent violemment dans la tête. La pression permanente, les coups tordus à la pelle (encore plus avec des ennemis qui traversent les murs...), devoir cartographier les lieux mentalement ; je me rendais pas compte, à chaud, à quel point ça pouvait être exigeant psychologiquement. Bon mais les réflexes de parano reviennent vite, hein : toujours être à l'affût, couvrir les angles morts (ne jamais ruer à travers une porte, règle de base), avancer avec une infinie précaution. Et raser les murs. Toujours.

Et tout ça pour dire dire que j'ai nettoyé la zone, qu'il me manque une clé, que je suis bloqué dans le jeu, que j'ai pas envie de me retaper des kilomètres ni de regarder une solution mais que je vais le faire quand même et que ce jeu c'est de la merde. Là.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

Ça peut être fun et intéressant, ça n'en fait pas un bon design pour autant.
Après je connais pas Dark Souls, donc je ne parle pas forcément de ce cas précis.

Mais dans le cas général, surmonter un obstacle en se reposant sur un exploit de la physique, des scripts ou de l'IA du jeu, c'est jamais très gratifiant pour le joueur puisque sa réussite n'est pas basé sur le skill, mais sur une faiblesse du moteur (quelle soit voulue ou pas). Et je ne parle pas de l'effet nocif que cela peut avoir sur la suspension d'incrédulité et la diégèse de l’œuvre.

Par exemple, on a tous vécu des sessions de chat perché sur un rocher, meulant des ennemis qui ne pouvait nous atteindre, c'est en général aussi fun que de frotter une tache récalcitrante jusqu’à ce qu'elle disparaisse et on en vient toujours à se demander pourquoi ces cons de démons ne grimpent pas nous latter avec leurs griffes de 25cm.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça peut être fun et intéressant, ça n'en fait pas un bon design pour autant.
> Après je connais pas Dark Souls, donc je ne parle pas forcément de ce cas précis.
> 
> Mais dans le cas général, surmonter un obstacle en se reposant sur un exploit de la physique, des scripts ou de l'IA du jeu, c'est jamais très gratifiant pour le joueur puisque sa réussite n'est pas basé sur le skill, mais sur une faiblesse du moteur (quelle soit voulue ou pas). Et je ne parle pas de l'effet nocif que cela peut avoir sur la suspension d'incrédulité et la diégèse de l’œuvre.


Mais dans tous les jeux tu exploites la physique, l'IA et tout ce que tu veux.

La différence c'est qu'il y a les jeux qui font semblant que non, ce qui amène des comportements étranges, que DeadFish qualifie assez bien d'esprit chevaleresque mal placé.
Typiquement ces jeux où je dis que c'est trop facile et on me répond qu'il faut que je m'impose des challenges.
Ba nan, nique, je suis sensé incarner un mec qui risque sa vie, je vais pas m'imposer des challenges, ça n'a aucun sens.

L'IA a exploiter, t'as jamais jouer à un jeu d'infiltration ?
Parce que 100% des représentants du genre consistent à exploiter une IA complétement débile.
Et c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça, c'est le jeu.

Et si, ça peut être gratifiant, parce que pour trouver la position avantageuse qui te permet d'exploiter le jeu t'as du expérimenter et acquérir une expertise sur les mécaniques.
Tu as battu le jeu parce que tu as trouvé comment contourner ses limites, pour moi c'est bien plus gratifiant que de jouer dans un minuscule bas à sable entouré des développeurs qui s'assurent que je sorte pas des clous.

Si ça peut vous mettre plus à l'aise, vous avez qu'à imaginer que vous affronter des robots, ce qui est d'ailleurs le cas.
D'ailleurs dans Darks Souls, les ennemis ont l'air de zombies ou de pantins, ils ont pas l'air d'avoir de volonté propre. Et là aussi c'est le cas, c'est juste des pions qui réagissent à un ensemble de règle prédéfinies, à toi d'utiliser ça à ton avantage.

Après encore une fois c'est pas forcément pour tout le monde, mais ça tombe bien, si vous voulez des jeux tout lisses avec plein de script et de machins qui vont vous faire croire que vous êtes trop intelligents et forts, y'a pleins d'autres jeux pour ça.
Ou même mieux, vous pouvez jouer à un jeu multijoueur, où là vous affronterez un véritable adversaire que vous pourrez pas berner facilement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et tout ça pour dire dire que j'ai nettoyé la zone, qu'il me manque une clé, que je suis bloqué dans le jeu, que j'ai pas envie de me retaper des kilomètres ni de regarder une solution mais que je vais le faire quand même et que ce jeu c'est de la merde. Là.


T'as pas croisé de PNJ? C'est peut-être encore un peu tôt pour visiter cette zone (je ne me souviens plus trop où tu en es).

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, DeadFish a fait la meme connerie que moi à l'époque, j'étais allé beaucoup trop tot à cet endroit et je pouvais pas encore TP.

Du coup, pas le choix, y'a fallu tout remonter à pied.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*La suite d'Anor Londo: 5 heures pour passer 2 archers de merde, 1 heure pour torcher 20 chevaliers d'argent, 2 mimics, 2 géants "géants", 5 géants "normaux" et un démon... Equilibre, je te chante... Je maintiens le design de merde.  ::siffle::

----------


## DeadFish

> T'as pas croisé de PNJ? C'est peut-être encore un peu tôt pour visiter cette zone (je ne me souviens plus trop où tu en es).


J'ai traversé les égouts, j'ai enchaîné sur la zone avec les moustiques où j'ai eu une clé pour la prison où on commence le jeu, mais je ne sais pas comment y retourner (l'oiseau n'est pas très causant). De là, je vois pas 36 solutions : les catacombes (trop prise de tête), les ruines (largement à mon niveau mais cul-de-sac) ou la porte des drakes (mais je sais plus si j'ai la clé). Ou bien encore autre chose que j'ai raté mais j'ai autre chose à foutre que de chasser le pixel.

EDIT : ah il y a aussi la forêt avec la porte à 30 000 balles que j'ai ouverte au tout début.

EDIT : ouais, je vais faire ça.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Normalement, dans ta zone avec les moustiques, tu dois faire quelque chose qui indique clairement ou te rendre ensuite. Tu as bien exploré partout une fois arrivé en bas ?

----------


## schouffy

> Mon perso était totalement incapable de vaincre ce guerrier:Pas assez fort pour les armes physiques et ma magie n'était pas probante. Résultat, j'ai tenté de faire bugger l'IA et cela a fonctionné vu qu'elle a fini par sauter malencontreusement de la corniche. 
> 
> Donc non, c'est bien une erreur massive de gamedesign.


Tu attends que la flèche de l'archer de gauche se plante dans le mur. Tu cours sans sprinter le long de la corniche, remonte jusqu'à lui. Tu roules pour esquiver sa dernière flèche, il sort son épée. Les coups de ce type d'ennemi sont très prévisibles. Tu le parry une ou deux fois, ça ne demande rien d'autre qu'un peu de timing et fait des dégâts monstrueux. Si t'as de la chance et qu'il est bien positionné, il pourra même être repoussé dans le vide au premier parry. L'autre archer ne peut plus t'atteindre donc tu es tranquille pendant ton combat.
A la limite la seule faiblesse (et encore c'est discutable) au niveau design de ce passage, c'est de te faire découvrir cet ennemi à ce moment là. Peut-être qu'il aurait fallu en placer un avant dans une zone safe, genre sur le pont. Pour que t'apprennes à esquiver ses flèches et parry son épée.
Après si tes armes physiques sont mauvaises et ta magie aussi, et que tes timings laissent à désirer et que tu t'en sors pas trop avec le stick gauche... C'est déjà bien d'en être arrivé là  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

@Sylvine : On ne s'est pas du tout compris je pense. Tu m'excuseras de détailler en fragmentant ton post mais ça sera plus facile pour organiser mes idées :




> Mais dans tous les jeux tu exploites la physique, l'IA et tout ce que tu veux.
> 
> La différence c'est qu'il y a les jeux qui font semblant que non, ce qui amène des comportements étranges, que DeadFish qualifie assez bien d'esprit chevaleresque mal placé.
> Typiquement ces jeux où je dis que c'est trop facile et on me répond qu'il faut que je m'impose des challenges.
> Ba nan, nique, je suis sensé incarner un mec qui risque sa vie, je vais pas m'imposer des challenges, ça n'a aucun sens.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas du tout de cela que je parle. 
Il ne s'agit pas de ne pas donner de challenges ni d'obstacles à surmonter au joueur en attendant qu'il se les invente tout seul. Il s'agit de mettre à disposition du joueur des moyens qui devront lui servir à surmonter ces challenges de manière intéressante et inventive. 
C'est, pour moi, la base du Game Design : on définit un ensemble de règles et de possibilités d'actions réalisables par le joueur qu'il va devoir comprendre et maitriser pour surmonter les challenges que lui poseront le Level Design.




> L'IA a exploiter, t'as jamais jouer à un jeu d'infiltration ?
> Parce que 100% des représentants du genre consistent à exploiter une IA complétement débile.
> Et c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça, c'est le jeu.


Je ne parlais pas d'exploiter au sens utiliser, mais dans le sens anglophone d'_exploit_. 
Dans un jeu d'infiltration, si je me casse les dents sur une pièce à traverser parce que je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'IA et mes capacités à mon avantage, je n'arrive pas à surmonter le challenge. 
Si j'y arrive finalement en glitchant à travers un mur ou en coinçant un garde dans un bout de texture, je n'aurais toujours pas réussi a surmonter le challenge, j'aurais seulement exploité une faiblesse du jeu pour me permettre de l’éviter.




> Et si, ça peut être gratifiant, parce que pour trouver la position avantageuse qui te permet d'exploiter le jeu t'as du expérimenter et acquérir une expertise sur les mécaniques.
> Tu as battu le jeu parce que tu as trouvé comment contourner ses limites, pour moi c'est bien plus gratifiant que de jouer dans un minuscule bas à sable entouré des développeurs qui s'assurent que je sorte pas des clous.


Cette opposition est factice. Il n'y a pas d'un coté les jeux difficiles aux mécaniques à exploiter et de l'autre des bacs à sables limités comme une attraction de Disneyland.
En fait, je trouve que tu renforce mon point de vue avec cette phrase :
Si le Game et le Level Design du jeu sont bien étudiés et équilibrés, pourquoi as-tu besoin de sortir du cadre que te fixe le jeu pour le trouver gratifiant ?
La satisfaction devrait être intrinsèque à l’expérience, elle devrait venir de l'articulation des éléments de gameplay face a une situation particulière. 
C'est de la que devrait venir le sentiment de progression : de la réussite de challenges qui semblaient auparavant insurmontables par la maitrise progressives des outils mis à disposition.  




> Si ça peut vous mettre plus à l'aise, vous avez qu'à imaginer que vous affronter des robots, ce qui est d'ailleurs le cas.
> D'ailleurs dans Darks Souls, les ennemis ont l'air de zombies ou de pantins, ils ont pas l'air d'avoir de volonté propre. Et là aussi c'est le cas, c'est juste des pions qui réagissent à un ensemble de règle prédéfinies, à toi d'utiliser ça à ton avantage.
> 
> Après encore une fois c'est pas forcément pour tout le monde, mais ça tombe bien, si vous voulez des jeux tout lisses avec plein de script et de machins qui vont vous faire croire que vous êtes trop intelligents et forts, y'a pleins d'autres jeux pour ça.


Encore une fois, cette opposition est factice. L'alternative n'est pas "Jeux Hardcore qui pousse a exploit les mecaniques" vs "Jeux tout lisse plein de scripts". Les jeux Hardcores qui demandent une maitrise des mécaniques (et non leur exploitation), ça se trouvent sous les sabots d'un cheval. 
Je soupçonne d'ailleurs que les _Dark Souls_ doivent leurs succès au fait qu'ils rentrent exactement dans cette catégorie. Malgré, peut-être, quelques passages mal equilibrés sur lesquels semblent en grande partie rager les joueurs, par exemple celui qui nous intéresse.
Mais encore une fois, je ne connais pas vraiment Dark Souls...




> Ou même mieux, vous pouvez jouer à un jeu multijoueur, où là vous affronterez un véritable adversaire que vous pourrez pas berner facilement.


Justement, qu'arrive-t-il aux _exploits_ dans les jeux multijoueurs ? 
Dans l'immense majorité des cas, ils sont patchés. Pour une petite minorité, ils deviennent des mécaniques de gameplay à part entière et s’intègrent à la boite à outils du joueurs.

----------


## hisvin

> Tu attends que la flèche de l'archer de gauche se plante dans le mur. Tu cours sans sprinter le long de la corniche, remonte jusqu'à lui. Tu roules pour esquiver sa dernière flèche, il sort son épée. Les coups de ce type d'ennemi sont très prévisibles. Tu le parry une ou deux fois, ça ne demande rien d'autre qu'un peu de timing et fait des dégâts monstrueux. Si t'as de la chance et qu'il est bien positionné, il pourra même être repoussé dans le vide au premier parry. L'autre archer ne peut plus t'atteindre donc tu es tranquille pendant ton combat.
> A la limite la seule faiblesse (et encore c'est discutable) au niveau design de ce passage, c'est de te faire découvrir cet ennemi à ce moment là. Peut-être qu'il aurait fallu en placer un avant dans une zone safe, genre sur le pont. Pour que t'apprennes à esquiver ses flèches et parry son épée.
> Après si tes armes physiques sont mauvaises et ta magie aussi, et que tes timings laissent à désirer et que tu t'en sors pas trop avec le stick gauche... C'est déjà bien d'en être arrivé là


80 en dégats sur ce genre de bestiole. Il me faut environ 6-7 coups pour le tuer et ce n'est pas vraiment faisable en face à face. 
Parry?? Utilises le mot français, tu éviterais de faire un contre sens. Ce dont tu parles, c'est une contre-attaque et non une parade avec un bouclier ou une arme, chose que je fais.  ::ninja::  La contre-attaque est une chose différente et nécessite du matos différent.

----------


## schouffy

Justement j'utilise le mot anglais car j'étais sûr que c'était le bon au moins :x
http://darksouls.wikidot.com/parry

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai traversé les égouts, j'ai enchaîné sur la zone avec les moustiques où j'ai eu une clé pour la prison où on commence le jeu, mais je ne sais pas comment y retourner (l'oiseau n'est pas très causant). De là, je vois pas 36 solutions : les catacombes (trop prise de tête), les ruines (largement à mon niveau mais cul-de-sac) ou la porte des drakes (mais je sais plus si j'ai la clé). Ou bien encore autre chose que j'ai raté mais j'ai autre chose à foutre que de chasser le pixel.


Pour l'oiseau, faut que tu te rappelles comment tu avais réussi à voyager la première fois, tu ne peux pas interagir directement avec lui. Pour le reste, je suis pas sûr de comprendre. T'as déjà 

Spoiler Alert! 


sonné les 2 cloches

? Ou tu t'es complètement paumé ^^

----------


## hisvin

> Justement j'utilise le mot anglais car j'étais sûr que c'était le bon au moins :x
> http://darksouls.wikidot.com/parry


Le sens est ambigu d’où l'intérêt de parler français.

----------


## Zerger

> Pour l'oiseau, faut que tu te rappelles comment tu avais réussi à voyager la première fois, tu ne peux pas interagir directement avec lui. Pour le reste, je suis pas sûr de comprendre. T'as déjà 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sonné les 2 cloches
> 
> ? Ou tu t'es complètement paumé ^^


Je crois qu'il a oublié de tuer 

Spoiler Alert! 


la reine arraignée

, j'avais fait la même connerie, j'étais passé à côté et j'avais continuer mon chemin jusqu'à la 

Spoiler Alert! 


vallée des dragons

. Et c'est comme cela qu'on finit dans les catacombes après, c'est juste à côté du premier feu de camp, ca doit forcément être une zone à faire parmis les premières  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je ne parlais pas d'exploiter au sens utiliser, mais dans le sens anglophone d'_exploit_. 
> Dans un jeu d'infiltration, si je me casse les dents sur une pièce à traverser parce que je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'IA et mes capacités à mon avantage, je n'arrive pas à surmonter le challenge. 
> Si j'y arrive finalement en glitchant à travers un mur ou en coinçant un garde dans un bout de texture, je n'aurais toujours pas réussi a surmonter le challenge, j'aurais seulement exploité une faiblesse du jeu pour me permettre de l’éviter.


Oui mais là je t’arrête tout de suite, dans le cas qui nous concerne il est pas question de passer à travers un mur ou je sais pas quoi, mais de jouer sur la stupidité (ou plutôt sur les réactions prédéfinies) d'un ennemi pour le faire tomber dans le vide.

C'est exactement la même chose que forcer un ennemi à lancer une attaque lente en s'approchant de lui, pour ensuite profiter de l'ouverture pour contrer.

C'est de ça que je parle en disant contourner les limites.

J'ai un autre exemple sur un autre jeu, c'est The Saboteur, où j'avais passé un certain temps à empiler des voitures piégées pour tendre une embuscade. Je jouais sur les limites de l'IA qui ne réagit pas tant qu'on n'enfreint pas certaines règles qui ne sont pas forcément raccord avec l'univers du jeu. Dans la réalité, les allemands n'aurait pas laissé un mec garer 50 voitures à coté de l'immeuble où des généraux font la fête.
Ça c'est une solution que j'ai trouvé moi-même au problème, j'ai pas juste coupé le câble du chandelier qui est au dessus de la cible dans Hitman.
Mais j'ai pas exploité de bug, j'ai juste utilisé tous les moyens à ma disposition et dans les limites tolérées par le jeu.

Et pour en revenir au cas de Dark Souls, la beauté du truc c'est que faire tomber le chevalier dans le vide n'est qu'une option parmi beaucoup d'autres, et si hisvin en a autant chié sur ce passage en particulier c'est parce que le personnage qu'il a fabriqué ou sa méthode de jeu n'était pas adapté à l'obstacle, là où sur d'autres défis il a beaucoup plus de facilités.
Pourtant il a quand même trouvé une solution au problème.

On en revient à la philosophie de Dark Souls, le jeu ne te prends pas la main, peut-être que ton personnage ne va pas du tout être adapté pour certaines épreuves, mais tu trouveras toujours un moyen de passer, même si ça implique d'utiliser des méthodes non-conventionnelles.

----------


## Ckao

Y'a tellement à en dire qu'il faudrait presque créer un topic Dark Soul  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Le sens est ambigu d’où l'intérêt de parler français.


Cette mauvaise foi  :ouaiouai:

----------


## hisvin

Il n'y a pas de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Hop, depuis le topic WiiU :




> Tiens, sinon, j'ai profité de sa sortie en gamme budget pour choper *LEGO Undercover*. C'est drôlement chouette, bien plus que ce à quoi je m'attendais. Le jeu aurait mérité d'être un poil plus réactif et la caméra plus rapide mais sinon, j'ai pas grand chose à dire.
> Le jeu est extrêmement généreux en contenu. La carte est à la bonne taille (pour moi), sans être immense, elle est plutôt bien remplie et joliment tournée. Les environnements sont variés et plutôt réussis. Le jeu est "drôle" et bon enfant. Il y a des 10aines et des 10aines de possibilités de custom et compagnie. Les niveaux ne font pas l'erreur classique des jeux en monde ouvert mais au contraire constituent autant de petits niveaux de plateforme ou énigme  qui change avec bonheur du "jeu libre".
> 
> Bon, ça manque sans doute un peu de challenge mais en l’occurrence, comme je déteste me retaper les putains de missions scriptées ras la gueule des GTA et compagnie, ça me va bien. Le challenge est plutôt à chercher dans l'exploration et la recherche des conneries cachées ici ou là. Sur ce dernier point, le jeu a l'élégance de donner les outils nécessaire au joueur, avec un radar, des listes d'objets à trouver par zone et compagnie... Et ce qu'on trouve débloque des options en jeu. Bref, c'est pantoufle.
> 
> En gros, c'est pas compliqué, je m'amuse beaucoup plus que dans *GTA V*. Je retrouve en mieux des sensations proches de ce que proposait *Bully*.
> 
> Attention, expérience solo uniquement.

----------


## Momock

> Pour moi c'est au contraire la force du jeu, tu te poses pas de question, si une technique marche, exploite-la comme un goret, ça sera bien assez dur de toute façon.


Miyazaki lui-même avait dit dans une interview qu'il ne fallait pas hésiter à exploit un maximum dans DS, quand le journaliste lui avait dit se sentir coupable quand il descendait un ennemi au loin à coups de flèches plutôt que d'y aller à la loyale. Perso j'évitais de faire ça dans le 1 (sauf pour un mage-lézard ou deux de la Forteresse de Sen), mais je n'hésite plus du tout dans le 3 (les ennemis sont bien moins statiques et ne restent pas plantés là quand on leur tire dessus, alors quand ça arrive pas question de se priver!)

----------


## parpaingue

Arrêtez de défendre l'indéfendable, Dark Souls est un jeu génial (je l'aurai pas fini une dizaine de fois sinon), mais le passage des archers sur la corniche c'est juste un raté de level design. Le jeu est loin d'être parfait, mais il a tellement de qualités qu'au final on s'en tape.

Mais oui, les deux archers, c'est de la merde effectivement. Avec mon perso en carton sur mon premier run, j'en avais bien chié aussi, pour plein de raisons moisies.

----------


## Shapa

> Hop, depuis le topic WiiU :


Merci a toi pour ce retour, je vais y jeter un oeil tiens  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Arrêtez de défendre l'indéfendable, Dark Souls est un jeu génial (je l'aurai pas fini une dizaine de fois sinon), mais le passage des archers sur la corniche c'est juste un raté de level design. Le jeu est loin d'être parfait, mais il a tellement de qualités qu'au final on s'en tape.
> 
> Mais oui, les deux archers, c'est de la merde effectivement. Avec mon perso en carton sur mon premier run, j'en avais bien chié aussi, pour plein de raisons moisies.


Nan mais chut.
Si j'ai tapé les pavés au dessus c'est pas parce que je suis un fanboy abruti, c'est parce que j'ai eu une réflexion sur le jeu.

Et je suis prêt à admettre que je me trompe, ou qu'un autre point de vue est valide, mais pour ça il faudrait que tu donnes des arguments.

----------


## Haelnak

> Nan mais chut.
> Si j'ai tapé les pavés au dessus c'est pas parce que je suis un fanboy abruti, c'est parce que j'ai eu une réflexion sur le jeu.
> 
> Et je suis prêt à admettre que je me trompe, ou qu'un autre point de vue est valide, mais pour ça il faudrait que tu donnes des arguments.


Tu es sur une corniche et tu tombes parce que le mouvement de recul lié à l'impact est perpendiculaire à la trajectoire de la flèche, je ne vois pas ce qu'il faut de plus.
Surtout que c'est un jeu supposé juste malgré sa difficulté. Et je vois mal comment ont peut considérer comme juste une mort découlant directement d'un souci de collision.

La même chose dans n'importe quel autre jeu et vous critiqueriez le truc sans hésiter. 
Là, comme c'est Dark Souls, on estime que la collision naze fait "partie du gameplay". Sérieux on dirait les mecs qui affirment que ce qui fait le sel des Elder Scrolls, ce sont les bugs...

----------


## Cabfire

Tain si tu pleurs maintenant, je te raconte la fin d'Anor Lando alors :D

Cette pression !

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu es sur une corniche et tu tombes parce que le mouvement de recul lié à l'impact est perpendiculaire à la trajectoire de la flèche, je ne vois pas ce qu'il faut de plus.
> Surtout que c'est un jeu supposé juste malgré sa difficulté. Et je vois mal comment ont peut considérer comme juste une mort découlant directement d'un souci de collision.
> 
> La même chose dans n'importe quel autre jeu et vous critiqueriez le truc sans hésiter. 
> Là, comme c'est Dark Souls, on estime que la collision naze fait "partie du gameplay". Sérieux on dirait les mecs qui affirment que ce qui fait le sel des Elder Scrolls, ce sont les bugs...


Tu tombes pas de façon perpendiculaire, tu vas en arrière de la direction auquel tu fais face (action aussi appelée "reculer").
Non c'est pas réaliste, mais c'est une règle constante.

Ça a rien de plus injuste que le fait qu'un coup d'épée te fasse perdre de la vie, tant que c'est évitable.
Et le but du passage est justement de te décourager d'utiliser les techniques d'approches habituelles.

----------


## Haelnak

Il ne recule pas, il est projeté en arrière par la force de l'impact, suffit de voir la vitesse du mouvement.
Et il n'est même pas question de réalisme mais de logique :




Là c'est du même niveau que les hitboxes de Dark Souls 2, ça fait partie du jeu mais ça reste mal foutu.

*

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, donc il recule.
Pas de son fait, mais il recule quand même.

----------


## Haelnak

Dans la mauvaise direction, c'est là qu'est le souci en fait.

Si je pousse un mec dans le dos, je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il soit projeté vers la gauche.

----------


## Anonyme112

Non la position que tu donnes est mauvaise, la flèche touche sur la gauche du bouclier, et d'après l'angle du perso c'est normal qu'il soit projeté dans le vide. Tu n'as jamais joué au billard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Dans la mauvaise direction, c'est là qu'est le souci en fait.
> 
> Si je pousse un mec dans le dos, je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il soit projeté vers la gauche.


En vrai c'est même pas le bouclier qui se prend la flèche, c'est le bonhomme. Mais voilà, c'est un jeu vidéo, le bouclier protège une surface bien plus grande que lui-même vu qu'il n'y a aucun moyen dans le jeu pour l'orienter précisément (c'est pas Chivalry, par exemple). Après dans DS, un coup puissant dans le bouclier fait reculer le perso par rapport à la position du perso et pas celle du coup, parceque le mec encaisse le coup et recule un peu. C'est comme-ça... et je ne vois pas comment ça aurait pu être d'autre à vrai dire, y'a aucune alternative plus réaliste à partir du moment où la hitbox du bouclier est plus grande que le bouclier lui-même, c'est foutu.

----------


## Zerger

Ok on aime tous DS, mais de la a vouloir le defendre aveuglement en justifiant ses defauts, ca devient risible  ::P: 

Pas de besoin de sortir le compas et le plan d'un billard  ::):

----------


## Shingo San

Salut, je viens de commencer hier The Evil Within qui traînait dans ma collection de jeux Steam. Je me sentais un peu coupable de ne pas l'avoir touché depuis que je l'ai acheté, alors je m'y suis lancé sérieusement ! Au début, j'étais un peu perdu. Faut dire que le premier chapitre commence fort, surtout quand a perdu l'habitude des Survival Horror made by Shinji Mikami, mais au fil de l'aventure, j'ai pris mes marques et je dois avouer que le jeu est un véritable bonheur à l'état pur. Ce que j'apprécie énormément pour le moment (j'en suis au chapitre 8), c'est qu'on retrouve facilement la marque de fabrique de Shinji Mikami et du coup j'ai l'impression de me retrouver en face de ce qu'aurait été un vrai "Resident Evil" aujourd'hui. J'espère que le reste du jeu est tout aussi excellent !

----------


## schouffy

*Dark Souls 3*
Le passage avec les archers c'est tellement un raté de game design qu'ils l'ont remis dans le 3... Et que je suis passé du premier coup. Ce jeu est putain de badass j'y ai passé 20 heures en 5 jours ça m'arrive jamais normalement :x

----------


## DeadFish

> Je crois qu'il a oublié de tuer 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la reine arraignée
> 
> , j'avais fait la même connerie, j'étais passé à côté et j'avais continuer mon chemin jusqu'à la 
> 
> ...




Je veux pas retourner là-bas, mon _framerate_ va décéder !

----------


## sinedb

> Au final, la seule vraie régréssion par rapport à Titan Quest, c'est que le jeu ne donne plus l'heure


Sissi,  il faut cliquer sur un petit rond au milieu de la barre de raccourcis et ça active l'affichage de l'horloge

----------


## Zerger

> https://i.imgsafe.org/1d8165a.gif
> 
> Je veux pas retourner là-bas, mon _framerate_ va décéder !


Bah tu connais le raccourcis maintenant, ca va aller beaucoup plus vite  :;): 


Sinon pour stopper le HS DS, j'ai commencé *Underrail* et ca sent bon le vieux Fallout  ::lol:: 
La police a l'air d'avoir été réglée, l'interface se prend facilement en main. Bref, le jeu a l'air plein de promesses.... par contre, c'est marrant mais je trouve que c'est un genre qui se renouvelle pas ou mal. Je vais tenter un run <no kill ou presque> pour varier, mais je me vois pas lancer un nouveau fallout-like apres celui-la.

----------


## Haelnak

> En vrai c'est même pas le bouclier qui se prend la flèche, c'est le bonhomme. Mais voilà, c'est un jeu vidéo


Dark Souls III est un jeu vidéo aussi et, si la flèche arrive sur le flanc, c'est le perso qui la prend pas le bouclier. 
C'est de ça que vous parlez quand dites que le jeu est "casualisé" ? Le fait qu'il embarque moins de tares et soit globalement mieux fini ?


Sinon en ce moment je joue à *Dark Souls III* et, pour le moment, je trouve ça plutôt génial. Le gameplay est cool et précis, la DA pue la classe et l'ambiance est bien sympa. 

Je profite également du week-end gratuit pour (re)tester* Rainbow Six Siege* et, même si ça me semble bien foutu, les joueurs sont totalement débiles (au moins en partie "non-classée") et ça a tendance à me faire rager. 
Ils utilisent leur compétence spéciale n'importe quand, ignorent les drones et/ou caméras, ne communiquent pas du tout, courent comme des poulets sans tête, etc. 
J'ose espérer que c'est le combo "partie random + week-end gratuit" qui fait ça.

J'ai aussi lancé rapidement *Dying Light* et *The Division*, en coop tous les deux, et je suis relativement mitigé. Globalement on a deux jeux qui paraissent "pas mauvais voire bons" mais je ne prends pas un plaisir fou quand j'y joue, heureusement que je ne suis pas en solo.

----------


## Narushima

> Y'a tellement à en dire qu'il faudrait presque créer un topic Dark Soul

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Bah tu connais le raccourcis maintenant, ca va aller beaucoup plus vite 
> 
> 
> Sinon pour stopper le HS DS, j'ai commencé *Underrail* et ca sent bon le vieux Fallout 
> La police a l'air d'avoir été réglée, l'interface se prend facilement en main. Bref, le jeu a l'air plein de promesses.... par contre, c'est marrant mais je trouve que c'est un genre qui se renouvelle pas ou mal. Je vais tenter un run <no kill ou presque> pour varier, mais je me vois pas lancer un nouveau fallout-like apres celui-la.


Faut voir, age of decadence nous a montré qu'on pouvait faire du rpg post apo original, avec une identité et un gameplay bien spécifique (qu'on aime ou on aime pas mais c'est original) Pour underrail, si on sent clairement le coté fallout, je trouve que comme crpg il est beaucoup plus old school. La ou j'en suis du moins, les choix de résolution des quêtes sont bien plus pauvres que les fallout et le scénar est fort linéaire. L'aspect dialogue et négotiation est mineur)

----------


## hisvin

Si le jeu est plus vieille école, c'est normal. C'est à peu près avec Fallout que le concept de choix multiples, de choix moraux etc etc s'est normalisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Ok on aime tous DS, mais de la a vouloir le defendre aveuglement en justifiant ses defauts, ca devient risible


Nan mais arrêtez, vous êtes reloux.
Je défend pas aveuglément DS, même si c'est sans doute un de mes jeux préférés j'ai dû me forcer un peu à la finir et j'ai jamais eu le courage de refaire un run, j'ai pas besoin de lui inventer des défauts.

Oui le coup de la flèche qui te fait partir en arrière est contre-intuitif, mais :
-C'est absolument pas injuste, c'est une règle constante du début à la fin du jeu;
-Au final contrairement à un modèle physique "réaliste", celui-là laisse plus de contrôle au joueur vu qu'il peut décider dans quel sens il va reculer après s'être pris la flèche;

Je pense que le passage vous chagrine parce qu'il implique une façon de jouer que vous n'aimez pas pour une raison ou une autre, comme hisvin qui trouve ça déloyal d'exploiter la stupidité de l'IA pour la faire tomber dans le vide.
En réalité c'est juste une distinction dans votre tête, parce que sinon c'est un obstacle comme un autre, il a rien de plus "injuste" que le reste du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

> Oublie, dans Underrail le combat est prépondérant. Seules quelques rares bouts de quêtes sont faisables en mode négociation.
> 
> 
> Et ça reste comme ça pendant tout le jeu.


Ah, pourtant c'est un peu comme ca qu'on m'avait vendu le jeu, notamment avec le système d'odditities. Bon je vais quand meme tenter de jouer le perso le plus lache possible  ::P:

----------


## Xchroumfph

Comme je trouve votre discussion tout à fait passionnante, je m'autorise à ajouter une petite pièce. Un extrait d'une interview de Miyazaki qui concerne le passage en question. Cela vient de Edge mais je ne retrouve pas la page initiale :




> "- Speaking of memorable experiences, whose idea was it to have the Black Knight archers perched on the cathedral ledge in Anor Londo?"
> 
> "I think I was the one who placed that obstacle. I wanted to place some obstacles that people would remember and talk about. The archers can be poisoned, so if you hit them with a poison arrow and wait a while, they will die if it isn’t treated. Including these kind of cheap strategies, I want people to have fun with strategising."

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je bloque sur les boss d'Anor Londo:Le gros tas et l'autre...J'en profite donc pour découvrir les subtilités du jeu et, euh, ça fait chier en fait. Genre je viens juste de découvrir que l'on pouvait faire des invocations. J'ai découvert ça, par hasard, en me rendant humain pour attirer un autre joueur et lui chourer ses slips. Pas de bol, il n'y a plus de joueurs chiants actuellement... D'un autre côté, ce n'est pas encore suffisant donc je tape en boucle sur des méfants pour gratter des âmes.  ::|: 
Il y a un truc pour invoquer plus que le chevalier solaire. Il a un humour à la con mais il est puissant. J'avais aussi aidé l'autre guerrier rondouillard mais, à part chialer, il ne m'a jamais servi à grand chose.

P.S:Il y a moyen de se casser d'Anor Londo?

----------


## azruqh

> [B]P.S:Il y a moyen de se casser d'Anor Londo?


Comme t'es venu.

----------


## Momock

> Ah, pourtant c'est un peu comme ca qu'on m'avait vendu le jeu, notamment avec le système d'odditities. Bon je vais quand meme tenter de jouer le perso le plus lache possible


Ce que tu peux faire, c'est jouer un perso fufu (assassin, quoi), vu que la furtivité y est assez bien gérée (pour un jeu de ce type). Mais oublie le run pacifiste à tout jamais. Ce jeu n'a de Fallout que l'univers post-apo. Si tu veux du run pacifiste avec des quêtes à tiroir, du choix et conséquences et tout le toutim, faut jouer à AoD (qui a d'excelents combats en plus).

----------


## Zerger

Effectivement, la furtivité est plutot bien faite avec l'icone progressif au-dessus des ennemis. Bon, je suis pas aller tres loin dans le jeu, je pense que je vais re-roll, j'ai d'autre idées en tete.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> P.S:Il y a moyen de se casser d'Anor Londo?


Tuer ce double boss debile




> I want people to have *fun* with strategising.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

Donc pour faire original je joue à *Dark Soul 3*. Je dois avoir une petite 15aine d'heure sur le jeu, et pour le moment j’apprécie fortement.

Le retour à ces monstres qui reviennent systématiquement, à cette barre de vie qui ne diminue plus à chaque mort est quand même une grande libération pour moi, et définitivement DS2 restera de mon humble avis le petit maillon faible de la série. Bref, pour l'instant c'est l'éclate.

En parallèle avec un pote on est sur une Grande Campagne de *Total War: Rome 2*. Pas grand chose à dire ici, le jeu est plutôt fun. Par contre comme on ne je joue jamais les batailles, je me demande encore pourquoi on a pas lancé le délire sur Crusader King 2 ou Europa Universalis ...

----------


## Koma

Dark Souls, on commence direct par le 3 ou c'est pas répétitif et vraiment intéressant de faire les 2 premiers avant ?

----------


## FrousT

Tu peux commencer par le 3, et faire les autres après si t'a accroché, le seul problème c'est plutôt ton dépucelage, que tu commence par le 3 ou le 1 tu va quand même souffrir, mais ça te servira ensuite pour les autres  :;): 

Et puis le 3 est plus accessible que les 2 autres je dirais (plus d'informations, plus de checkpoint... mais pas forcément plus facile)

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai plus ou moins détesté le premier mais, là, après une quinzaine d'heures sur Darks Souls 3, je dois avouer que je prends mon pied. 
Ça me donne même envie de redonner sa chance au premier, c'est dire !

Le côté plus linéaire (on ne se "trompe" pas de chemin dès le début et on évite donc de tomber sur des sac à PV chiants), les checkpoints plus proches et les combats beaucoup moins mous rendent le truc bien plus agréable.

----------


## schouffy

Je te conseillerais de commencer par le premier qui est régulièrement à 5 balles et qui est le BGE de tous les gens censés  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Dark Souls, on commence direct par le 3 ou c'est pas répétitif et vraiment intéressant de faire les 2 premiers avant ?


Il faut faire le premier avant tout, par contre j'éviterais le 2.

----------


## Koma

Merci pour vos retours.

En fait j'ai commencé Demon's Soul sur PS3 l'an dernier mais j'ai à peine effleuré le jeu. Et j'ai DS1 sur Steam, choppé une paille un jour de solde.

La preview du 3 chez CPC et les nombreuses discussions ici sur le jeu et sa manière de restituer les bons moments d'avant (quand tous les copains s'échangent des questions et des tuyaux pour avancer dans un jeu qui les fait ramer, au lieu de trimballer le joueur sur des rails en mode automatique) m'ont vraiment redonné l'envie de me lancer.

Indépendamment du fait de m'attendre à en chier de toute façon, je me demandais surtout si je devais faire chaque jeu dans l'ordre de sortie parce que ce sont des magnum opus ou pas m'emmerder et chopper directement le dernier qui polirait des défauts rédhibitoires ou plus souple d'utilisation (comme a l'air de dire Froust). 

Pourquoi faut éviter le 2 ? Je croyais qu'il avait été reçu acclamé en étant le 1 en meilleur (mais que la politique tarifaire du DLC et les bugs ou l'opti sur PC avaient mis les fans en colère) ?

----------


## Momock

Le 2 a un level design inférieur au 1 (ça, c'est indiscutable) et certaines décisions de gameplay (qui peuvent paraître être des détails) ne font pas l'unanimité (voire sont complètement débiles). Et l'ambiance unique du 1, ainsi que la découverte, étaient des choses trop impossibles à reproduire pour une suite. On peut repprocher les mêmes choses au 3 d'ailleurs, mais y'a trop de hype pour le moment pour que les gens soient un minimum objectifs.

----------


## schouffy

Moi je retrouve un peu les sensations de DS1 dans DS3 (notamment grâce aux raccourcis même si c'est moins bien foutu que dans le 1, les panoramas où tu vois où tu étais y'a une heure, et où tu seras dans une heure).
ça m'était pas arrivé du tout dans DS2, j'avais l'impression d'un map pack fait par des amateurs.
Si tu as déjà le 1, y'a pas à hésiter. C'est franchement similaire, je suspecte nAKAZZ d'aimer le 3 et pas le 1 car c'est une graphic whore  ::trollface:: 
Voire si tu as Demon's Souls ça peut être aussi une bonne idée de commencer par ça. De toute façon les jeux se ressemblent énormément.

----------


## Catel

*Codename Panzers Phase 2*

Ce jeu (un Ground Control-like) me rappelle pourquoi j'aime pas le STR et je suis un zéro dans ce genre.  ::(:  Je déteste micromanager 170 unités toutes les secondes, la seule tactique que je connaisse est select all -> go base.

----------


## Supergounou

> la seule tactique que je connaisse est select all -> go base.


Copain!  ::lol:: 
Le point'n click, c'est tellement mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Si c'est un Ground Control-like t'es justement pas sensé micromanager 170 unités.  :tired:

----------


## Nicetios

*Brawlhalla*. Un erzatz de Smash bross.

C'est fun putain  :Bave:

----------


## Momock

> Si tu as déjà le 1, y'a pas à hésiter. C'est franchement similaire, je suspecte nAKAZZ d'aimer le 3 et pas le 1 car c'est une graphic whore


Il a plus ou moins avoué à demi-mot que c'est parcequ'il s'est gourré de chemin et s'est fait prendre en tournante par les sequelettes.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Merci pour vos retours.
> 
> En fait j'ai commencé Demon's Soul sur PS3 l'an dernier mais j'ai à peine effleuré le jeu. Et j'ai DS1 sur Steam, choppé une paille un jour de solde.
> 
> La preview du 3 chez CPC et les nombreuses discussions ici sur le jeu et sa manière de restituer les bons moments d'avant (quand tous les copains s'échangent des questions et des tuyaux pour avancer dans un jeu qui les fait ramer, au lieu de trimballer le joueur sur des rails en mode automatique) m'ont vraiment redonné l'envie de me lancer.
> 
> Indépendamment du fait de m'attendre à en chier de toute façon, je me demandais surtout si je devais faire chaque jeu dans l'ordre de sortie parce que ce sont des magnum opus ou pas m'emmerder et chopper directement le dernier qui polirait des défauts rédhibitoires ou plus souple d'utilisation (comme a l'air de dire Froust). 
> 
> Pourquoi faut éviter le 2 ? Je croyais qu'il avait été reçu acclamé en étant le 1 en meilleur (mais que la politique tarifaire du DLC et les bugs ou l'opti sur PC avaient mis les fans en colère) ?


Nan le 2 est clairement le maillon faible de la série. D'ailleurs le 3 est la suite directe du premier. C'est pour ça aussi qu'il vaut mieux jouer à DS1 avant DS3 si tu veux profiter à fond de ce dernier.

----------


## azruqh

> Dark Souls, on commence direct par le 3 ou c'est pas répétitif et vraiment intéressant de faire les 2 premiers avant ?


Pour ma part, je reste, malgré mon amour pour la série entière (je n'ai que quelques heures de jeu sur le troisième mais ça s'annonce excellent), un grand adorateur du premier, que j'ai relancé récemment pour un énième cycle. Pour moi, clairement, _Dark Souls_, c'est d'abord _Dark Souls_ premier du nom. L'ambiance, le gameplay lourd, physique, puissant, le level design labyrinthique, absolument génial, les boss mythiques dont tu viendras causer sur le topic, des larmes de rage aux yeux, la direction artistique complètement perchée... _Dark Souls_ est une expérience unique que même le deuxième épisode, malgré ses qualités évidentes, n'a pas réussi à réitérer. Je ne me prononce pas sur le troisième, que je ne connais que peu. Il y a une mythologie _Dark Souls_, un _lore_ passionnant qui ne se dévoile que par bribes. Je pense vraiment que jouer aux épisodes dans l'ordre de leur sortie est le meilleur moyen de se laisser happer par cet univers si singulier et si profond. Et puis le gameplay a évolué avec la série. Il est donc sans doute plus confortable de suivre cette évolution de façon chronologique : le deuxième épisode proposait déjà un gameplay légèrement plus rapide, plus souple que dans le premier et le troisième confirme nettement cette évolution. Personnellement, même si je suis très curieux, voire carrément enthousiaste à l'idée de poursuivre ma partie sur _Dark Souls III_, je trouve, comme quelques uns ici, que l'âme de _Dark Souls_ réside en partie dans ce gameplay si 'massif', si lourd, du premier épisode. Et puis, _Dark Souls_, c'est l'épisode de la découverte pour qui n'avait pas eu la chance de jouer à _Demon Souls_ sur PS3.

J'ajoute que, entre le _DSFix_, les _SweetFX_ et autres _Reshade_ et la quantité honorable de mods disponibles sur le Nexus, il y a moyen aujourd'hui de jouer très confortablement à _Dark Souls_ premier du nom.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voire si tu as Demon's Souls ça peut être aussi une bonne idée de commencer par ça. De toute façon les jeux se ressemblent énormément.


On peut même dire que _Demon's Souls_ est le socle primordial. Tous les ingrédients sont déjà là, certains personnages aussi d'ailleurs ! Il suffit de voir Lige-Feu dans le troisième épisode pour comprendre à quel point la série fait constamment référence à l'aïeul.

----------


## Haelnak

> Si tu as déjà le 1, y'a pas à hésiter. C'est franchement similaire, je suspecte nAKAZZ d'aimer le 3 et pas le 1 car c'est une graphic whore


J'ai refait le premier The Witcher il y a moins d'un an. Visuellement ce n'est pas forcément au-dessus de Dark Souls  :ouaiouai: 
Non, je préfère, pour le moment, le troisième opus parce qu'il s'agit du premier libéré de la majorité de ses "tares".
Dark Souls 1 est plus mou, moins précis (je l'ai retesté 10 minutes hier, il n'y a pas photo avec DS3), ultra rigide (ce qui ressemble à une contrainte technique bien plus qu'à un choix de gameplay), le portage PC pue la mort, etc.




> Il a plus ou moins avoué à demi-mot que c'est parcequ'il s'est gourré de chemin et s'est fait prendre en tournante par les sequelettes.


Ah non, j'ai dit que c'était chiant (comprendre "pénible") de devoir mettre 15 coups de masse à un squelette pour le mettre à 0hp, pas difficile.

C'est en partie pour ça que je conseillerais de commencer par le troisième puisqu'il est plus linéaire dans sa progression, propose plus de checkpoint et du fast-travel. 
Le premier ferait office de mode "survie" avec des feux plus éloignés, pas vraiment de voyage rapide (et donc des allers-retours) et la possibilité de se retrouver dans une zone trop haut niveau (ex : les squelettes bourrés d'HP au cimetière ou les spectres très méchants "en bas").

Ces deux dernières phrases constituent un avis très objectif puisque je reste parfaitement factuel.

----------


## Catel

> Si c'est un Ground Control-like t'es justement pas sensé micromanager 170 unités.


15 ou 170 pour moi c'est pareil à ce niveau-là  :tired:

----------


## Koma

Merci pour vos autres retours !

Et je trouvais cet article intéressant à poster ici en passant, sur Dark Souls, ça parle un peu de ce qui était débattu ici sur la difficulté du jeu et les échanges sur l'équilibrage et co.

----------


## Supergounou

Joue au premier et te pose pas de questions Koma, il rentre dans le _top 10 ever™_ facile  :;): 

Sinon en ce moment je me suis mis à *Enter the Gungeon*, l'espèce de Isaac nerveux et rigolo.

La drogue, c'est mal. Et pourtant, j'y replonge à plein nez. J'ai du mal à passer 10mn sur mon ordi sans que ma main guide inconsciemment ma souris sur l'icone Steam "Jouer" du jeu. Une tonne d'armes et d'objets, plein de secrets, une maniabilité au poil.

J'y retourne.

----------


## Cabfire

Au niveau de Dark Soul, pour quelqu'un qui voudrait commencer je conseillerais le 3, parce qu'effectivement le chemin est balisé au départ, et donc on élimine une partie de la difficulté qui est déja assez haute comme ça.

Par contre, pour moi effectivement la véritable expérience Dark Soul, c'est le 1, pas photo.

----------


## Momock

Tout le monde a commencé Dark Souls par Dark Souls 1, je ne vois pas le problème de commencer par le 1, franchement c'est quoi ces histoires...





> Sinon en ce moment je me suis mis à Enter the Gungeon, l'espèce de Isaac nerveux et rigolo.
> 
> La drogue, c'est mal. Et pourtant, j'y replonge à plein nez. J'ai du mal à passer 10mn sur mon ordi sans que ma main guide inconsciemment ma souris sur l'icone Steam "Jouer" du jeu. Une tonne d'armes et d'objets, plein de secrets, une maniabilité au poil.
> 
> J'y retourne.


Moi aussi j'accroche pas mal. C'est pas simple comme jeu par contre, mais je commence à entrevoir comment obtenir un run potable niveau armes.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tout le monde a commencé Dark Souls par Dark Souls 1, je ne vois pas le problème de commencer par le 1, franchement c'est quoi ces histoires...


Parce que connaissant Koma, je pense qu'il va pas forcément se taper des centaines d'heures sur deux jeux hardcores et il a un profil plus proche de nakazz que de toi, donc autant lui proposer directement le 3.
Le but c'est quand même qu'il s'amuse et qu'il achète pas un jeu pour rien.

Et s'il aime vraiment, il pourra toujours faire le 1 après vu qu'il est tellement mieux et tout et tout.

----------


## Anonyme112

Ouais enfin il va louper toutes les références au premier jeu, et il y en a un bon paquet. C'est dommage.

----------


## Sylvine

Et ben il les comprendra rétroactivement. S'il fini le 3 et s'il fait le premier après.

Ça fait déjà deux gros si pour un bénéfice assez mince, parce qu'en vrai tout le monde s'en branle des références.

----------


## schouffy

Nan, c'était sympa d'explorer les ruines d'un monde que tu as déjà parcouru dans un autre jeu.

----------


## Momock

DS1 est à 40 euros de moins que le 3 sinon. Ça te paraît comment comme "bénéfice"?

----------


## Sylvine

Il peut bien être à 1€, si c'est pour qu'il arrête après 10 heures de jeu et que ça le dégoute à vie de la formule c'est pas très productif.

La vraie réponse est d'attendre que le 3 baisse de prix.

----------


## schouffy

Non mais les jeux sont extrêmement similaires hein. Je pense pas qu'on puisse détester le 1 et adorer le 3, et si c'est arrivé à nAKAZZ c'est sans doute car il savait à quoi s'attendre en lançant le 3 du fait de son expérience sur le 1. Et que tu apprécies bien plus ces jeux quand tu n'es pas complètement paumé.
Si tu commences par le 3, je pense que tu peux te dégoûter tout autant, il n'est pas plus facile ni plus limpide pour qqun n'ayant jamais touché à la formule.

----------


## Blackogg

> Non mais les jeux sont extrêmement similaires hein. Je pense pas qu'on puisse détester le 1 et adorer le 3, et si c'est arrivé à nAKAZZ c'est sans doute car il savait à quoi s'attendre en lançant le 3 du fait de son expérience sur le 1. Et que tu apprécies bien plus ces jeux quand tu n'es pas complètement paumé.
> Si tu commences par le 3, je pense que tu peux te dégoûter tout autant, il n'est pas plus facile ni plus limpide pour qqun n'ayant jamais touché à la formule.


Les tutos sont relativement similaires, le 3 est même peut être encore plus obscur à ce niveau (le boss m'a l'air plus méchant dans le 3, mais c'est uniquement du ressenti, je l'ai quand même passé du 1er coup  ::ninja:: ). Par contre pour ce qui suit (de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant), le 3 est vachement plus sympa vu qu'il impose un chemin à suivre. Donc si, il est un peu plus limpide, pour peu qu'on ne ragequit pas avant la fin du tuto  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

Maintenant, à force de se faire spoiler partout sur internet, tout le monde sait qu'il faut commencer DS1 en montant les escaliers, d'autant que le premier PNJ qu'on croise nous l'indique clairement. Faut être fou ou neuneu pour décider d'aller dans l'autre sens (ou explorateur, mais dans ce cas on a vite fait de faire demi-tour).

----------


## Sylvine

Après y'a aussi tous les avantages liés au fait que c'est un jeu plus récent et mieux fini.
Ne pas devoir commencer par le bidouiller pour le faire tourner à peu près correctement c'est un avantage non négligeable, et puis y'a toute la partie sociale/multi qui marchera mieux.

Après on peut palabrer pendant longtemps, c'est lui qui décidera au final.




> Maintenant, à force de se faire spoiler partout sur internet, tout le monde sait qu'il faut commencer DS1 en montant les escaliers, d'autant que le premier PNJ qu'on croise nous l'indique clairement. Faut être fou ou neuneu pour décider d'aller dans l'autre sens (ou explorateur, mais dans ce cas on a vite fait de faire demi-tour).


Non non, tout le monde ne le sait pas, juste ceux qui se sont renseigné.

----------


## schouffy

Voilà le 3 est plus linéaire c'est vrai, mais dans le 1 si tu ne suis pas les indications du jeu (probable) tu vas t'empaler au maximum 3 fois sur des trucs impossibles avant de prendre la bonne route. Et ensuite le jeu devient plus linéaire.

----------


## Supergounou

> Non non, tout le monde ne le sait pas, juste ceux qui se sont renseigné.





> la possibilité de se retrouver dans une zone trop haut niveau (ex : les squelettes bourrés d'HP au cimetière ou les spectres très méchants "en bas").


Au moins ceux qui suivent ce topic. Dont Koma.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Je suis assez d'accord avec Sylvine. La question c'est pas de savoir si "la vraie expérience" Dark Souls c'est le 1, mais plutôt sur lequel il va s'amuser, et force est de constater qu'aujourd'hui sur PC, le 1 a quand même plus de chance de dégouter un joueur que le 3. 

J'apprécie beaucoup le 3 actuellement sans avoir fait plus de 3h sur le 1. Si parfois je vois des choses qui semblent être clairement des références et sucitent ma curiosité, jamais je n'ai l'impression de manquer un pan entier du jeu ou que ça nuirait à mon expérience.

----------


## schouffy

> Après y'a aussi tous les avantages liés au fait que c'est un jeu plus récent et mieux fini.
> Après on peut palabrer pendant longtemps, c'est lui qui décidera au final.


Une fois que t'as fait un copier-coller du DSFix, le jeu est plus stable et plus fluide à config équivalente que DS3. Et jamais de crashs. Il est moins beau certes.
Il décidera ouais, mais si on peut être de bon conseil c'est sympa aussi. En l'occurence, lui conseiller d'acheter un jeu (auquel t'as pas encore joué je crois ?) très similaire plutôt qu'un autre qu'il possède déjà et n'a pas encore lancé..

----------


## SuicideSnake

Mieux vaut commencer par le 3 pour tout ce qui a été dit avant concernant le départ plus intuitif et plus "simple" et que de toute façon, c'est pas le fait d'échapper aux références qui vont lui plomber le jeu.

(De toute façon, Bloodborne, c'est mieux que Dark Souls  :Cigare:  )

----------


## Sylvine

> Au moins ceux qui suivent ce topic. Dont Koma.


Non, il faut aussi s’intéresser aux messages en question.

Je fréquente assidument ce topic, si ça parle d'un truc comme d'un point & click je lirai même pas un avis de deux lignes, parce que j'en ai rien à foutre.
Surtout que DS c'est typiquement le genre de sujet qui invite à une cascade de réponses, si tu connais pas le jeu ça te donne envie de scroller 2-3 pages rapidement.

Et même s'il a pu le lire en diagonale il y a deux mois, c'est pas pour autant qu'il s'en souviendra.




> Une fois que t'as fait un copier-coller du DSFix, le jeu est plus stable et plus fluide à config équivalente que DS3.


Ba pour débloquer les FPS ça implique une manip qui n'était pas forcément recommandée (même si j'ai pas eu de problème avec).

----------


## CptProut

> (De toute façon, Bloodborne, c'est mieux que Dark Souls  )


La messe est dite.

----------


## Blackogg

> La messe est dite.


Le mieux, c'est Bloodborne sur PS4 ou la version optimisée 4K ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Tom Clancy La Division*

Démarrage pépère, mobs sacs à PV comme ça a déjà été remarqué, mais on est au tir aux pigeons, avec l'utilisation du couvert, on allume tout ça peinard.

On sent un gros assistanat en jeu : 
- GPS visuel jusqu'au lieu de la mission (faudrait surtout pas avoir à s'orienter en Ville, c'est un TPS pas un RPG. Pourtant devoir croiser avec une recherche d'adresse réelle Google Maps pour trouver l'emplacement en jeu, ça aurait été couillu), bon là on suit la ligne jaune. 
- Avant d'y aller, on refait le plein (gratuit) de munitions, de grenades et de soins dans la caisse présente dans chaque planque. Si ça ne suffit pas, en cours de mission on trouve aussi ces mêmes caisses, en plus de ce qu'on loote sur les cadavres des types qu'on a tirés (du stuff ou des munoches/soins). 
- L'assistanat est aussi présent dans un HUD omniprésent à l'écran : chaque surface pouvant servir à s'abriter derrière (flanc de camionnette, bout de mur, poubelle, etc...) est marquée en surbrillance quand on se trouve proche, avec la touche affectée au couvert si on l'avait oubliée. Dans mon cas j'ai donc "PAV.NUM. O" qui s'affiche un peu partout au fur et à mesure que j'avance. 
- Ah, et on a de l'auto-regen, + une remise à fond de la vie par moments (mission achevée). 

Ayant libéré le doc tranquillou, me voilà avec une aile médicale à remonter, par des points gagnés en faisant des missions de nature médicale. Et là, c'est le drame.
Je repère un logo médical à proximité de la planque, c'est une ou la première mission pour faire du point ( à part des rencontres disséminées par-ci par-là). J'entre dans la zone, c'est level 5 mini, ça tombe bien je suis au bord de passer 6 et j'ai déjà du stuff amélioré et un autre gun que le flingue de base. Bon bah je suis tombé sur une dizaine de mobs level 7 qui m'ont proprement découpé à plusieurs reprises, y compris en se pointant en douce pour arroser de grenades avant d'engager : quelques balles et me voilà à terre, quand eux nécessitent un chargeur chacun, ou presque, et me contournent à 3-4 pour me tabasser avec un kit batte+bouclier.

L'autre mission médicale que j'avais repérée était dans une zone contaminée, le jeu me signale que je vais finir mutant sous 10 secondes dès que je passe la porte d'entrée du bâtiment, du coup c'était pas le bon spot non plus tant que j'ai pas un filtre de niveau 2.... soit je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries, soit le jeu est mal branlé. Au final j'ai groupé avec un pote qui a tanké les mobs comme à la belle époque de Wow et moi derrière ramassant le loot (d'ailleurs ça aussi : apparemment c'est le plus rapide a ramasser qui récupère, pas le mec qui tue, j'avais plus vu ce système depuis des années).

Bref, un très bon moment en multi coop, mais en solo je suis d'abord tombé sur un mur de progression inattendu. Je vais continuer en groupe, et c'est ptet bien à ça que le jeu veut me contraindre, mais cette fois en me laissant le comprendre par l'échec après m'avoir lâché la main sans prévenir...

----------


## Supergounou

> Non, il faut aussi s’intéresser aux messages en question.


On s'est compris.

----------


## Sylvine

> (d'ailleurs ça aussi : apparemment c'est le plus rapide a ramasser qui récupère, pas le mec qui tue, j'avais plus vu ce système depuis des années).


Il me semble que le loot est individuel, ce que tu vois sur ton écran n'apparait pas sur celui des autres.

Pour la difficulté, n’exclue pas la possibilité que tu sois mauvais.  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme112

> (De toute façon, Bloodborne, c'est mieux que Dark Souls  )


Comment se décrédibiliser en une phrase  ::P:

----------


## Shapa

Pour division loot individuel en effet. 

Si t'es 2 lvl en dessous ouais les mobs te découpent. Il faut faire des levels ailleurs. Par contre quand y'a écrit lvl 5 les mobs sont lvl 5, du coup je vois pas trop la de suite...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Jdois pas être si mauvais, j'ai looté du matos sur les cadavres abattus par mon pote level 30. Du coup au sein d'un groupe, le loot individuel... je doute fort.
Y avait écrit level 5 - ? (je ne sais plus le chiffre max), du coup je pense que quand je suis entré dans la zone, le jeu a directement remonté les mobs level 7 parce qu'il a détecté mon skill.

----------


## Basique

Bon avec tout ça je pense que je vais me prendre le 3.

J'avais adoré Dark soul quand il était sortit auquel on jouait en parallèle avec un pote. Une incroyable expérience. Mais je ne l'ai jamais fini, coupé par un déménagement et jamais repris.
Je pense que j’étaie franchement pas loin de la fin en plus. Mais voila la flemme de reprendre ou de recommencer, et de rebrancher ma xbox.

Bref retrouver cette ambiance je pense que ça va bien me plaire.


Ce qui est marrant c'est que personnellement je ne me suis jamais vraiment perdu (sauf une fois dans le tombeau des géants bien trop tôt), et que j'ai pas eu de mal sur les archers de la corniche (j'ai appris bien plus tard que c'était un passage compliqué) alors que j'y ai joué comme tous mes jeux, sans wiki ou guide, en mode complète découverte. 
D'ailleurs j'ai déjà lu ici ou là que pour profiter un max de ds il faut un wiki et je suis en complet désaccord. La découverte de dark soul, de ses mécaniques et de son univers est quand même un énorme kiff vidéoludique. Lire un wiki c'est passer à coté du jeu selon moi, mais chacun ses plaisir je suppose.
C'est pour ça que j'aimerai que les caracs soient un peu plus claires, seul point noir du jeu. D'ailleurs d'après moi les caracs ne servent à rien. Jamais aimé les cracs de toute façon.

----------


## Shapa

> Jdois pas être si mauvais, j'ai looté du matos sur les cadavres abattus par mon pote level 30. Du coup au sein d'un groupe, le loot individuel... je doute fort.
> Y avait écrit level 5 - ? (je ne sais plus le chiffre max), du coup je pense que quand je suis entré dans la zone, le jeu a directement remonté les mobs level 7 parce qu'il a détecté mon skill.


Le loot que tu vois personne d'autre ne le voit. Si ton pote drop l'objet en partage c'est peut être ça (possible depuis la derniere maj). 

Ah c'est peut être 5 a 7 va savoir, mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu ce soucis tiens. Normalement si y'a écrit 5-7 et que t'es solo il va se mettre sur ton niveau.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Comment se décrédibiliser en une phrase


C'est juste que tu es pas membre des Vrais Qui Savent, c'est tout  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> D'ailleurs j'ai déjà lu ici ou là que pour profiter un max de ds il faut un wiki et je suis en complet désaccord.


Je sais pas où t'as lu ça, tout le monde dit précisément l'inverse.  :^_^: 

Le seul truc c'est pour le début, je recommande de lire quelques guides parce que c'est vraiment pas didactique et je trouve ça con.

----------


## Nicetios

Dites, vous devriez faire un sujet " A quel DS tu joues en ce moment " , ça serait drôlement bien pour vos débats pseudo scientifiques sur les flèches pas droites et les forces appliquées dans des angles improbables.
 ::ninja::  ça me rappelle un débat sur la magie qui doit être réaliste tout ça.

Vous faites quoi mercredi soir ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Basique

> Je sais pas où t'as lu ça, tout le monde dit précisément l'inverse. 
> 
> Le seul truc c'est pour le début, je recommande de lire quelques guides parce que c'est vraiment pas didactique et je trouve ça con.


C'était à l'époque de la sortie du 2 où certains se plaignaient de la casualisation du titre en invoquant que les mécanismes cachés genre les carac c'était hardcore et ça faisait partit du trip de se renseigner. Je dis pas que c'était malin comme argument.

----------


## ercete

"A quoi jouez-vous là tout de suite maintenant ? A Dark Soûle !"

Sinon : 


> *Brawlhalla*


Tiens ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé... On s'était bien marré certains soirs à la maison, et les dernières maj ont du pas mal tomber...
Ajoute moi sur steam si tu veux un comparse !

----------


## Koma

> Parce que connaissant Koma, je pense qu'il va pas forcément se taper des centaines d'heures sur deux jeux hardcores et il a un profil plus proche de nakazz que de toi, donc autant lui proposer directement le 3.
> Le but c'est quand même qu'il s'amuse et qu'il achète pas un jeu pour rien.
> 
> Et s'il aime vraiment, il pourra toujours faire le 1 après vu qu'il est tellement mieux et tout et tout.


Wai, c'est à peu près ça. Et j'ai très peu de temps pour jouer en ce moment en plus de ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au moins ceux qui suivent ce topic. Dont Koma.


Ah non ça tu vois j'ai du le lire en diagonale, et donc je peux me faire violer au début du jeu sans rien comprendre  ::ninja:: 

De toute façon je l'aurai oublié quand je le lancerai  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, il faut aussi s’intéresser aux messages en question.
> 
> Je fréquente assidument ce topic, si ça parle d'un truc comme d'un point & click je lirai même pas un avis de deux lignes, parce que j'en ai rien à foutre.
> Surtout que DS c'est typiquement le genre de sujet qui invite à une cascade de réponses, si tu connais pas le jeu ça te donne envie de scroller 2-3 pages rapidement.
> 
> Et même s'il a pu le lire en diagonale il y a deux mois, c'est pas pour autant qu'il s'en souviendra.


Mec en fait t'es analyste profiler pour le gouvernement en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicetios

> "A quoi jouez-vous là tout de suite maintenant ? A Dark Soûle !"
> 
> Sinon : 
> Tiens ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé... On s'était bien marré certains soirs à la maison, et les dernières maj ont du pas mal tomber...
> Ajoute moi sur steam si tu veux un comparse !


Ajouté !  :;): 

J'ai commencé le jeu il y a 4 jours , faudra pardonner mes légères fautes inattention.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah non ça tu vois j'ai du le lire en diagonale, et donc je peux me faire violer au début du jeu sans rien comprendre


Mais noooon, il y a un mec qui te dit "emprunte ce chemin" dès le début du jeu. 'fin, sauf si tu lui mis un coup d'épée dans la tronche par réflexe dès son apparition  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a un mec qui te parle en anglais médiéval qui te va te réciter UNE SEUL FOIS un poème dont tu peux réussir à tirer une vague indication de direction, mais si !
Par contre faut pas que ton personnage mesure plus de 1m72 sinon il refuse de te parler.

Mais à part ça c'est limpide, je vois pourquoi les gens disent que Dark Souls c'est dur !

----------


## Anonyme112

De quoi tu parles ? C'est un PNJ qui te le répète autant de fois que tu veux...

----------


## Supergounou

T'exagères. Le mec te dit de "sonner 2 cloches, la première est en hauteur" et il y a un mouvement de caméra qui te montre le chemin.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah franchement je l'ai bien BIEN loupé, et comme je suis du genre têtu "ca va passer" je me suis empalé 2 heures sur les Squels. Je lache rien moi !

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais moi aussi je suis parti direct dans le cimetière, quand un jeu me dit "prend à gauche" je prends toujours à droite pour chercher les trucs planqués. Mais rapidement j'ai bien capté que j'étais trop faible pour cette zone.

Bon je m'arrête là, t'façons Koma a fait son choix, désolé pour ce (trop) long HS.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mec en fait t'es analyste profiler pour le gouvernement en fait


Nan, c'est juste que j'essaye de me mettre à la place des autres au lieu de partir du principe que toute l'humanité est comme moi.

Un talent assez peu répandu sur ce forum.

----------


## Herr Peter

*tousse*

----------


## Narushima

*passe un bonbon au miel*

----------


## Oldnoobie

*modobell pour approche pédophile classique*

----------


## Sylvine

> *tousse*


Oh alors attention, haha, je te vois venir petit malin !
"Oui, il dit qu'il sait se mettre à la place des autres, mais pourquoi il dit que tous les jeux sont nuls alors que moi je les trouve bien ?"

Et c'est là l'une de mes grande force, je prends la peine de comprendre les envies des autres que quand je donne une conseil, pas quand j’émets une opinion.
Se mettre à la place des autres ça veut pas dire être démagogue non plus.

Donc par exemple quand un papa vient demander un jeu pour sa gamine de 5 ans, je lui propose pas Dark Souls.

----------


## schouffy

En l'occurence t'as quand même conseillé d'acheter un jeu que tu connais pas, à un mec qui a déjà un autre jeu très similaire et qui l'a pas testé.
Tu t'es bien mis à sa place mais ça reste un conseil pourri  :tired:

----------


## Harvester

> Oh alors attention, haha, je te vois venir petit malin !
> "Oui, il dit qu'il sait se mettre à la place des autres, mais pourquoi il dit que tous les jeux sont nuls alors que moi je les trouve bien ?"
> 
> Et c'est là l'une de mes grande force, je prends la peine de comprendre les envies des autres que quand je donne une conseil, pas quand j’émets une opinion.
> Se mettre à la place des autres ça veut pas dire être démagogue non plus.
> 
> Donc par exemple quand un papa vient demander un jeu pour sa gamine de 5 ans, je lui propose pas Dark Souls.


Han, c'pas sexiste ça ? Tout ça parce que c'est une fille ? Elle peut pas s'amuser sur DS ?  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> En l'occurence t'as quand même conseillé d'acheter un jeu que tu connais pas, à un mec qui a déjà un autre jeu très similaire et qui l'a pas testé.
> Tu t'es bien mis à sa place mais ça reste un conseil pourri


Alors j'avoue que j'ai loupé l'info comme quoi il avait déjà Demon Souls et le premier.
Là c'est vrai que ça change un peu la balance du problème.

Dans ce cas je dirais de tester Demon Souls, vu qu'il a même pas besoin de télécharger quoique ce soit, et c’est le premier et tout.
Si ça lui plait, tant mieux, si ça lui plait pas on pourra éventuellement reparler du fait que DS3 a plus de chance de lui plaire.

----------


## Catel

> Han, c'pas sexiste ça ? Tout ça parce que c'est une fille ? Elle peut pas s'amuser sur DS ?


Non.  :tired: 

C'est comme ça.

A la place, donne-lui Ori and the blind forest.

----------


## Anonyme112

Hem... alors je tiens à préciser que ma fille de 6 ans a démonté le Taurus Demon de DS1 à son premier essai.
Les chiens ne font pas des chats  :Cigare: 

(Ori elle trouve ça naze, et elle a bien raison  ::P: )

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Hem... alors je tiens à préciser que ma fille de 6 ans a démonté le Taurus Demon de DS1 à son premier essai.


 :Emo:

----------


## Cabfire

Ça fait flipper ... tu lui donnes quoi comme céréale le matin ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh, en s'asseyant sur un pad PS4 et en tournant du cul, tu as aussi une certaine chance d'enchaîner les combos à Street Fighter.
Pour les céréales : Lion ? Frosties ?

----------


## Amazona2001

Moi, je joue à COD back ops 3 sur PS3.

----------


## purEcontact

Si on arrêtait de prendre les gamins pour des teubés qui ont du mal avec pokemon...

----------


## Sylvine

En l’occurrence le problème avec Dark Souls c'est pas forcément la difficulté du jeu.

Après chaque gamin est différent et les parents restent les principaux juges de ce qui est bon, mais 6 ans pour un jeu qui traite de cauchemar, de violence, de mort et de sexualité, boaf.

----------


## Momock

> Après chaque gamin est différent et les parents restent les principaux juges de ce qui est bon, mais 6 ans pour un jeu qui traite de cauchemar, de violence, de mort et de sexualité, boaf.


Comme le Petit Châperon Rouge!

En ce moment j'alterne entre *Enter the Gungeon* , *Dark Souls III* et *Odallus* (que j'avais un peu laissé en plan...) Ce dernier vient de me planter entre les doigts, d'ailleurs. Quand je vais le relancer je saurais si ça a conservé ma progression dans le niveau et que je pourrais tracer ou s'il faudra que je me le refasse en intégralité pour re-récupérer les secrets. Je sans que ça va rager...

----------


## purEcontact

Tu retrouves les même thèmes dans castlevania.

----------


## Zerger

> Si on arrêtait de prendre les gamins pour des teubés qui ont du mal avec pokemon...


Tu sous-estimes clairement l'importance du tout premier choix de pokemon que l'on doit faire en début de partie.

Et Pokemon traite d'eclavage, de banditisme, de combat clandestin, de sexualité et de la solitude d'un enfant mis à la porte par ses parents.... Boarf aussi...

----------


## Momock

Mais a-t-elle démonté Taurus en Homme (à la loyale) ou en p'tite bite (je monte à l'échelle, je lui tombe dessus, je remonte à l'échelle...)?

----------


## Sylvine

> Comme le Petit Châperon Rouge!


C'est un poil plus suggéré dans le Petit Chaperon Rouge que Dark Souls...

----------


## Narushima

> Moi, je joue à COD back ops 3 sur PS3.


Un jeu où l'on campe le rôle d'un chirurgien chiropracteur ?

----------


## Anonyme112

> En l’occurrence le problème avec Dark Souls c'est pas forcément la difficulté du jeu.
> 
> Après chaque gamin est différent et les parents restent les principaux juges de ce qui est bon, mais 6 ans pour un jeu qui traite de cauchemar, de violence, de mort et de sexualité, boaf.


Ca traite de rien du tout pour elle, elle aime le look des "grosses bêtes" du jeu. Et elle a juste fait ce boss-là je te rassure, elle préfère jouer avec ses copines  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

En ce moment ca dépends de l'état d'esprit, soit je me sens fier et motivé et auquel cas j'apprends l'humilité sur *Dark Souls 3* soit je me mets en mode no-brain et on se fait une coop sur *Diablo 3* avec un ami. J'ai pas fait beaucoup de H&S mais je le trouve vraiment facile, on est sur notre second run en difficulté Calvaire et on roule sur tout sans se poser de question.

----------


## Zerger

La difficulté, c'est à toi de la régler en fonction de ton perso, tu gère le risk/reward. Mais de manière générale, la progression jusqu'au lvl 70 n'est pas très compliquée, le plus gros challenge se joue dans les failles supérieures en endgame

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai lancé ce matin *The Talos Principle*, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?!

J'ai déambulé dans des décors à la recherche de réponses, je n'ai eu que plus de questions. J'ai fait un quiz tout con en 7 questions, le jeu m'a sorti mon profil psychologique mieux que rien ni personne ne l'avait fait de toute ma vie. J'ai même vu un message de nAKAZZ caché sur un mur, barre toi de mon jeu!

Je comprends donc rien, mais je suis fan.

----------


## thoam32

> J'ai lancé ce matin *The Talos Principle*, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?!
> 
> J'ai déambulé dans des décors à la recherche de réponses, je n'ai eu que plus de questions. J'ai fait un quiz tout con en 7 questions, le jeu m'a sorti mon profil psychologique mieux que rien ni personne ne l'avait fait de toute ma vie. J'ai même vu un message de nAKAZZ caché sur un mur, barre toi de mon jeu!
> 
> Je comprends donc rien, mais je suis fan.


Exactement la même quand j'avais commencé Talos, c'est juste excellent à ce niveau, tu comprends rien, chaque fois que tu avances tu te poses encore plus de question mais tu prends de plus en plus de plaisir chaque fois que tu trouves un ordinateur ! Il m'avait complètement immergé dans son univers, à l'inverse (à ma grande déception  ::cry:: ) de The Witness que j'avais trouvé très froid et mathémathique. 

Sinon j'ai bientôt fini The Firefly Diary, et je dirai rien, juste que c'est parfait pour ceux qui aiment la SM, et la SM bien hard...  ::siffle::

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai lancé ce matin *The Talos Principle*, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc?!
> J'ai même vu un message de nAKAZZ caché sur un mur, barre toi de mon jeu!


Même quand tu ne me vois pas, je suis là.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Toujours bien accroché sur Battle Brothers.

En alternance avec Mechwarrior Online, et un peu de COh2 multi.


Je suis inquiet par contre, ça fait un bon moment que plus aucun nouveau jeu ne m'excite particulièrement... Je continue a ressortir mes vieux trucs (ou alors je joue a des nouveautés oldschool), et c'est tout. Comme si l'offre actuelle en JV me faisait royalement chier  :Emo: .

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Sinon j'ai bientôt fini The Firefly Diary, et je dirai rien, juste que c'est parfait pour ceux qui aiment la SM, et la SM bien hard...


Ben il n'est pas supposé sortir la semaine prochaine celui-là ?  ::huh::

----------


## thoam32

La version Steam oui, mais à la base c'est un jeu Vita (ça ressemble à un téléphone avec des boutons, il parait qu'il en existe quelques unes en France  ::P: ) sorti depuis un moment !  Mais je suis toujours très partagé sur ce jeu, y a des choses sympas, d'autres beaucoup moins, mais cette difficulté est .... aberrante et pourtant je plains rarement de la difficulté  :^_^:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Exactement la même quand j'avais commencé Talos, c'est juste excellent à ce niveau, tu comprends rien, chaque fois que tu avances tu te poses encore plus de question mais tu prends de plus en plus de plaisir chaque fois que tu trouves un ordinateur ! Il m'avait complètement immergé dans son univers, à l'inverse (à ma grande déception ) de The Witness que j'avais trouvé très froid et mathémathique.


Même constat.

The Witness, c'est du cérébral pur. Il manque vraiment une touche émotionnelle comme dans Talos.

----------


## Blackogg

> Même constat.
> 
> The Witness, c'est du cérébral pur. Il manque vraiment une touche émotionnelle comme dans Talos.


Bah The Witness je l'ai pris comme une ode à la contemplation. Donc il y a bien une touche émotionnelle. Mais juste une touche. Ouvrez donc vos chakras nom de dieu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## CptProut

> Bah The Witness je l'ai pris comme une ode à la contemplation. Donc il y a bien une touche émotionnelle. Mais juste une touche. Ouvrez donc vos chakras nom de dieu .


C'est pour ça que j'ai aimé the witness il manque un truc, les puzzle sont trop froid et mathematique, alors c'est jolie et les puzzle environnementaux sont géniaux mais il manque un truc.

the talos principle, j'ai eu l’illumination quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai découvert que certain puzzle existait en dehors des "salle", et qu'en se démerdant bien on pouvait créer des lien de fou

----------


## ercete

à *Borderlands The PreSequel DLC Claptrap*

Je l'avais rushé lors de mon premier run puis je l'ai un peu laissé tomber suite à une overdose de BL
La beta de Battlebrn m'a donné envie de m'y remettre : et mon dieu que ce DLC est bon ! J'ai abandonné devant la troisième forme du boss final hier soir et j'ai qu'une seule envie : y retourner lui mettre sa paté !
Les dialogues, l'humour et le feeling de cette série fait que je le campe sans compter les heures... Je dois être à mon 13ème run de B2 et 6ème sur le Presequel...

----------


## Zerger

Clap ta joie, youhouhouu  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

*Dark Souls*, je viens d'arriver au 

Spoiler Alert! 


jardin de noiresouche

. J'essaye d'y jouer comme un puzzle game après que je me sois rendu compte que mon premier essai allait me mener nul part, je crevais en boucle dés la première zone hors tutoriel. J'avance doucement et par étape, je me faisais niqué par des réactions en chaine et le surnombre d'ennemis, maintenant j'essaye d'ordonner mes attaques en les attirant dans des coins avantageux pour moi. Je sais pas combien de temps ça va fonctionner mais j'en suis à 5h de jeu, je galère et je meurs mais c'est pas le festival d'erreurs que c'était avant.

----------


## Momock

> *Dark Souls*, je viens d'arriver au 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> jardin de noiresouche
> 
> . J'essaye d'y jouer comme un puzzle game après que je me sois rendu compte que mon premier essai allait me mener nul part, je crevais en boucle dés la première zone hors tutoriel. J'avance doucement et par étape, je me faisais niqué par des réactions en chaine et le surnombre d'ennemis, maintenant j'essaye d'ordonner mes attaques en les attirant dans des coins avantageux pour moi. Je sais pas combien de temps ça va fonctionner mais j'en suis à 5h de jeu, je galère et je meurs mais c'est pas le festival d'erreurs que c'était avant.


Les ennemis idiots et leurrables tout au long du jeu, pas de souci.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Enfin battu les 2 loustics d'Anor Londo. De justesse. Là, je zone à droite à gauche dans des coins déjà visité pour voir s'il y a des trucs à récupérer. J'ai roulé sur les dragons, sur le dragon zombie...On verra plus tard pour les nouvelles zones suite à la pose du calice.

----------


## Pluton

Dark Souls aussi et les deux bouffons aussi, en 5 essais seulement !
J'ai passé la ville en mode dark et je déconseille à tout le monde de buter la gardienne du feu qui attaque sur le grand pont, après on a plus moyen d'utiliser le feu sur lequel on respawn quand on meurt face à dark sun gwyndoline, résultat une grosse course à faire pour rejoindre le premier feu juste avant les archives pour ensuite se téléporter dans la tombe pour ensuite rééssayer face à dark sun gwygwy. Ouf ! Je l'ai fumée elle aussi d'ailleurs... en avant pour les ruines de New Londo  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme112

> Ouf ! Je l'ai fumée *elle* aussi d'ailleurs... en avant pour les ruines de New Londo




Spoiler Alert! 


Lui

  ::P:

----------


## doshu

Toujours sur *Baldur's Gate Trilogy + Stratagems of the Sword Coast + NPC improvement machin*.

Rappel : fini BG1 avec mon barbare chaotique bon l'été passé, entamé BGII en janvier.
Là, il me reste exactement ceci :
- la liche du niveau 4 de Watcher's Keep
- 2 clefs et la fin de l'avant dernier du WK
- Ironicus (déjà nettoyé le village elf)

Avant de terminer le boss final de cet opus, j'ai voulu faire le ménage aux gros monstres laissés de côté jusque là. Ce w-e, j'ai donc achevé Firekraag (pas de palouf, donc Carsomyr je m'en tape), et *KANGAXX*. Diantre, je me souvenais qu'il était velu dans le BG original, mais là, avec SoSC, il est limite intouchable dans sa seconde transformation. C'est bien simple, les armes +5 ne lui font rien, même après avoir balancé tous les débuffs de mon répertoire. Seul la forme du Slayer lui fait 2 dégâts par ci par là, après l'avoir débuffé pendant 2 bonnes minutes... qu'il faut tenir sans crever ! J'ai fini par l'avoir à coup de _Ring of the ram_ + _Sunray_. Le combo à retenir pour mes prochaines demi liches...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue à *Final Fantasy 9* sur PC et c'est aussi bon que dans mes souvenirs  ::wub::  Square aurait quand même pu bosser un peu les décors parce que ça fait vraiment tâche par rapport aux personnages et j'ai vraiment du mal à m'y habituer  :tired:

----------


## Catel

*Phantasmagoria 2*

Le Fahrenheit des années 90. FMV primitif, mise en scène grotesque, enjeux incompréhensibles, clichés à gogo, progression wtf. "C'est l'histoire d'un mec qui va au boulot".

----------


## Zerger

A défaut de pouvoir jouer à Dark Souls III, je me défoule sur *Dragon Quest Heroes* que l'on m'a offert et je me régale  ::wub:: 
Déjà le jeu est super joli, le bestiaire en 3D rend vraiment bien, le jeu est fluide, je suis joie ! Et c'est chouette de retrouver l'univers DQ dans un style de jeu différent.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

*Hotline Miami 2*
J'avais fait le premier sur PC, celui-ci j'y joue sur PS3. Bon déjà direct, c'est pas vraiment fait pour le pad. Comme on peut le deviner, la visée est trop peu précise pour ne compter que sur ses réflexes. Mais du coup ça force à aborder le jeu de manière plus fourbe et plus tactique en attirant les ennemis et en le défonçant un par un.
Après c'est vraiment du Hotline Miami en mieux. Toujours cette ambiance de malade et ce scénario foutraque sauf que la narration est beaucoup plus présente et les situations beaucoup plus variées. Gros gros kiffe, ça va toujours aussi vite, ça pardonne toujours aussi peu (même un peu plus dur que le premier vu qu'il y a de nouveaux éléments à gérer) et c'est toujours aussi jouissif. En revanche je suis moins ouf pour la musique que dans le premier. C'est très bon mais j'ai pas encore eu LE morceau qui m'a mis en transe.

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur Lost Planet.

Je bloquais sur ce boss :



Ce qui est intéressant c'est qu'à la fin de chaque niveau t'as des stats, dont le temps que tu as mis pour le finir, en comptant les échecs.


Pour ceux fachés avec les maths (ou qui ont la flemme de sortir une calculette) 273 minutes, ça fait environ 4.5 heures.
Alors ça compte le niveau qu'il y a avant le boss, mais en vrai il doit compter pour 30 minutes grand maximum.

Pour comparer, la moyenne pour finir la campagne de Call of Juarez: Gunslinger c'est 5 heures par exemple.
Voilà.

Je vous laisse, j'ai rendez-vous avec mon psy.

----------


## Momock

La tristesse de ta vidéo... mourir à deux doigts d'avoir tué le boss dans un coup de panique pour récupérer de la vie...

N'empêche que le titre n'est pas mensonger, t'as bien apris à faire des roulades (et même à utiliser le grappin pour gagner du temps, wow!)

----------


## Narushima

Bientôt le speed run de Sylvine sur Lost Planet.

----------


## Nicetios

Sylvine, ce sliders bloqué dans une dimension parallèle qui n'aurait jamais quitté la première décennie des années 2000.

----------


## Erkin_

> Toujours sur Lost Planet.
> 
> Je bloquais sur ce boss :
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui est intéressant c'est qu'à la fin de chaque niveau t'as des stats, dont le temps que tu as mis pour le finir, en comptant les échecs.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf9...75083e1cee.jpg
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'il faut de l'artillerie lourde là, et pas des roulades  ::):

----------


## Ckao

*Atlas Reactor*
Je cherchais un jeu jouable en sessions courtes et je suis tombé sur celui-ci un peu par hasard, en m'aventurant dans la sous-section jeux online.
Alors c'est un Moba de plus MAIS en tour par tour à résolution simultanée, un croisement entre LOL et Frozen Synapse donc. La partie dure 20 tours max ou 5 morts dans une équipe et on dispose de 20 secondes pour donner ses ordres à chaque tour, on n'attend donc jamais les éventuels afk. Ça donne des parties étonnement très dynamiques, sans vraiment de temps mort où la réflexion remplace les apm.
Le jeu est en phase beta, ce sera un f2p et on peut trouver des clés assez facilement pour tester. Il y-a 16 persos assez variés, 4 en "rotation" qui sont accessibles à tout le monde et les autres achetables en grindant des crédits (certains sont très chers).
Les combats se font à 4vs4 mais le matchmaking est souvent assez long à trouver une partie (2-3 minutes parfois).

Étant hermétique au genre je n'ai jamais joué à aucun Moba mais j'accroche bien à ce petit jeu grâce à la magie du tour par tour. Je ne peux en revanche pas dire si ça en fait un bon Moba...

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pense qu'il faut de l'artillerie lourde là, et pas des roulades


Le truc c'est que je suis arrivé dans le hangar en bas de l’ascenseur avant le boss, j'ai pris les réserves de thermo-énérgie puis je suis revenu en arrière et j'ai piqué le seul mecha du niveau.
Après j'ai affronté le boss une première fois et je suis mort.
Sauf qu'en entrant dans le hangar la première fois, j'ai activé le checkpoint, ça fait que la sauvegarde était avant que je chope le mecha, et en chargeant la sauvegarde il disparait.

Bref, il y avait plus un seul mecha dans tout le niveau.

En vrai plutôt que passer 4 heures à me casser les dents sur ce putain de boss j'aurai dû recommencer le niveau pour m'arranger pour arriver au checkpoint avec le mecha, mais au début j'avais un peu la flemme parce que mine de rien le passage avant était bien casse-couille, et puis j'avais réussi à lui enlever pas mal de vie donc j'ai su que ça finirait par passer.

A la fin c'est devenu une question de principe, je devais flinguer ce bâtard à pied.
ET JE L'AI FAIS BORDEL DE MERDE !




> Atlas Reactor
> Je ne peux en revanche pas dire si ça en fait un bon Moba...


J'aurai du mal à appeler ça un MOBA, le seul point commun étant d'avoir des classes qu'un seul joueur par partie peut prendre.

Sinon c'est pas chiant de diriger qu'un seul personnage dans un jeu au tour par tour ?

----------


## Ckao

Non pas vraiment, les 20 secondes passent vite et on est déjà assez occupés avec un perso. A noter que les heals ou tirs divers sont réalisés avant la phase de déplacement (sauf esquives), ça simplifie un peu les choses.

----------


## Catel

> A la fin c'est devenu une question de principe, je devais flinguer ce bâtard à pied.


Alors comme ça, on s'impose des contraintes volontaires ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

> Alors comme ça, on s'impose des contraintes volontaires ?


Haaahahhaha, petit malin !  ::trollface:: 

Si on veut oui, mais on est quand même dans un cas extrême où la solution de "simplicité" était pas non plus une ballade de santé.
C'est pas comme si j'avais un mecha tout neuf qui m'attendait et que je m'étais dis que j'allais affronter le boss à mains nues pour le fun.




> Non pas vraiment, les 20 secondes passent vite et on est déjà assez occupés avec un perso. A noter que les heals ou tirs divers sont réalisés avant la phase de déplacement (sauf esquives), ça simplifie un peu les choses.


Je sais pas, pour moi le tour par tour c'est l'occasion de faire des trucs que tu peux pas faire en temps réel, là j'ai juste l'impression de voir un jeu d'action simplifié.

Je vais essayer de le tester pour me faire une opinion.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Pour ceux fachés avec les maths (ou qui ont la flemme de sortir une calculette) 273 minutes, ça fait environ 4.5 heures.
> Alors ça compte le niveau qu'il y a avant le boss, mais en vrai il doit compter pour 30 minutes grand maximum.
> 
> Pour comparer, la moyenne pour finir la campagne de Call of Juarez: Gunslinger c'est 5 heures par exemple.
> Voilà.
> 
> Je vous laisse, j'ai rendez-vous avec mon psy.




Le mec qui chie sur le jeu mais qui insiste plus que moi.  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je crois qu'il donne suite à la remarque par laquelle certains soulevaient qu'il donnait son avis négatif sur des jeux auxquels il ne jouait pas. 
Du coup maintenant, on lui reproche de jouer alors qu'il a un avis négatif sur le jeu.
 ::wacko::

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais enfin c'est son deuxième run  ::O:  le mec il insiste afin de s'assurer que c'est bien une merde, dès fois que quelque chose lui aurait échappé...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Momock

J'ai pas l'impression qu'il trouve que ce soit une merde. Juste que le jeu a des soucis de design qui le pourrissent et l'empêchent d'être un très bon jeu.

----------


## pipoop

Et pour lost planet2?

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'il trouve que ce soit une merde. Juste que le jeu a des soucis de design qui le pourrissent et l'empêchent d'être un très bon jeu.


Exactement, ça tiendrait à pas grand chose pour en faire un très bon jeu.

Truc tout con mais un petit mod qui permet de changer d'arme tout en se déplaçant, qui remplace la touche s'accroupir par la roulade (au lieu de nécessiter cette combinaison débile), qui allonge un peu la portée du grapin et qui permet de jouer directement en Extrême, et je me verrais déjà plus le recommander.




> Et pour lost planet2?


Installé chez mes potes et moi, faut qu'on se trouve un créneau pour s'y mettre, c'est pas facile entre DS3 pour eux, R6 Siege, la mise à jour basket pour Rocket League...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> la mise à jour basket pour *Rocket League.*..


Tiens bah testé hier, comme un peu tout le monde. J'en retiens que la taille réduite du terrain et la difficulté accrue à jouer la balle font tourner les parties au bourrinage des voitures adverses, avec ou sans nitro (en random, avec des potes ça se passe mieux).
Le premier qui met un but tape les voitures en face pour les empêcher de jouer la balle, c'est vachement fair-play.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ouais enfin c'est son deuxième run  le mec il insiste afin de s'assurer que c'est bien une merde, dès fois que quelque chose lui aurait échappé...



C'est beau un tel investissement. :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

*Affordable space adventure*
_Wii U_

Dispo dans le premier palier du humble bundle nintendo, c'est un jeu d'aventure / exploration où on joue un petit vaisseau.
C'est assez bien foutu, ça prend en compte les fonctionnalités de la mablette de façon intelligente : on gère la puissance de chaque poste en tactile, l'inclinaison se fait au gyroscope (mais on l'utilise rarement donc c'est pas chiant), le reste peut se faire via les commandes "standard" (A/B/X/Y).
On rencontre des ennemis qu'il faut scan pour savoir comment ils réagissent : en fonction de l'électricité qu'on consomme, du bruit que l'on fait ou de la chaleur que l'on dégage donc il faut gérer savamment chaque poste.
C'est pas forcément simple à comprendre, du coup je laisse une image qui résume assez bien :


Le concept est assez bon, ça coûte une bouchée de pain (minimum de 1$ en ce moment, autant en profiter) et c'est une exclu Wii U.

----------


## Haelnak

Je l'ai pris aussi, ça me semble bien cool.

----------


## Xchroumfph

D'après mes souvenirs du test, le jeu intègre un mode multijoueur où chacun gère un aspect particulier du vaisseau.

----------


## purEcontact

Une coop local à 3 joueurs, oui.

----------


## CptProut

> Une coop local à 3 joueurs, oui.


3 joueur c'est trop par contre a 2 c'est parfait  ::love::

----------


## Nono

*Expeditions Conquistador*, toujours.

Ca se passe dans le nouveau monde.
Il y a de l'exploration, où notre caravane, matérialisée par un cheval sur une carte, peut parcourir une certaine distance avant de s'arrêter pour camper.


La gestion du camp consiste à assigner diverses besognes à nos recrues, comme garder, patrouiller, chasser, soigner, fabriquer des objets, conserver de la nourriture, des plantes médicinales, et faire certaines actions contextuelles. En échange il ne faut pas oublier de les nourrir. C'est aussi l'occasion de promouvoir nos personnages avec les points d'expérience gagnée dans nos quêtes.


Les quêtes nous sont données en dialoguant avec des personnages du jeu. Les dialogues sont somptueux, mais uniquement en anglais. Certains PNJ peuvent être enrôlés. Les choix de dialogues qui nous sont proposés auront souvent une incidence sur le moral de nos troupes (fermer les yeux sur un rite païen fera baisser le moral de nos suiveurs chrétiens).


De nombreuses quêtes mènent au conflit (mais pas toutes). Ceux-ci se résolvent au tour par tour dans des niveaux à cases hexagonales. En prévision de ceux-ci, il faut penser à gérer l'équipement et les compétences de nos personnages.
La variété des maps, et les différentes situations font que la partie combat n'est jamais répétitive. De plus, au fil du jeu, on pourra débloquer de nouveaux gadgets (pièges, feu, canon, etc.)


Le mode normal en jouant le bon samaritain, est assez simple, tant sur le plan de la gestion de nos troupes que des combats. Une fois qu'on a compris les mécaniques du jeu (on a tout le temps pour ça sur la première zone), tout baigne. Du coup je recommande le mode Ironman (une seule sauvegarde, et pas moyen de revenir en arrière).

Chaque aspect du jeu me donne envie de crier mon amour pour les devs. Je n'ai du temps à lui accorder qu'une soirée par semaine, alors qu'une fois lancé, je pourrais y passer des nuits entières sans m'arrêter.

TL;DR : Fans de HOMM et de combats tactiques en tour par tour, foncez ! Le Nouveau Monde se prête magnifiquement bien à ce type de jeu.

----------


## Shapa

Hearthstone: En vacances, l'addiction est en moi  :tired:

----------


## parpaingue

Entre deux DLC de *The Evil Within* (jeu qu'il est bien mangez-en, mais le premier DLC est franchement pas terrible), j'ai repris ma (vieille) partie de *Rune Factory Frontier* qui dormait depuis bien trois ans.
Damned, c'est bien. Et relaxant, ça change d'ambiance.

----------


## thoam32

Ah c'est le grand écart au moins, deux univers  bien différents ! J'avoue que j'aime moins Rune Factory, j'ai plus de mal à rentrer dans l'univers, je préfère Harvest Moon haha

----------


## Catel

*Divinity Original Sin*

Lancé en dehors de toute hype (je me la fais largement moi-même comme un grand), je vais sûrement tomber sur tout un tas de défauts horribles au fur et à mesure mais jusqu'ici... il y a plein de choses intéressantes.

C'est vrai que l'influence de *Ultima VII* sur le level design, l'interactivité, la narration se fait beaucoup sentir - l'hommage va jusqu'à la citation directe (

Spoiler Alert! 


le meurtre

 qui lance l'histoire au début). Je suppose que si tout le jeu était comme la ville du début, ce serait le plus grand RPG de tous les temps. Le moteur de roleplay et le quest design se rapproche plus de Fallout dans la diversité des approches qu'il veut proposer pour chaque quête et dans la liberté du modelage du perso...

Et j'aime bien l'humour moi. Il casse le classicisme du jeu et lui évite de trop se prendre au sérieux.

----------


## FrousT

> Hearthstone: En vacances, l'addiction est en moi


casu  :tired:  Tu te casualise  :tired:  Déja tu laisse tomber Dota pour lol, maintenant tu joue à des jeux de cartes  :tired: 

Biento tu va finir tes soirées sur candy crush "faute de temps"  :tired: 

Faut faire un effort pour revenir dans l'élite cpc please  :tired:  C'est pour ton bien  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon moi je pourrais dire que je joue à Dota2 et Dark soul 3 mais tout le monde s'en fou donc je préfère "taunt" Shoppa  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

> casu  Tu te casualise  Déja tu laisse tomber Dota pour lol, maintenant tu joue à des jeux de cartes 
> 
> Biento tu va finir tes soirées sur candy crush "faute de temps" 
> 
> Faut faire un effort pour revenir dans l'élite cpc please  C'est pour ton bien 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon moi je pourrais dire que je joue à Dota2 et Dark soul 3 mais tout le monde s'en fou donc je préfère "taunt" Shoppa


Bitch please. Vivement Canasta online  :Bave:

----------


## Ivano

> *Divinity Original Sin*
> 
> Lancé en dehors de toute hype (je me la fais largement moi-même comme un grand), je vais sûrement tomber sur tout un tas de défauts horribles au fur et à mesure mais jusqu'ici... il y a plein de choses intéressantes.
> 
> C'est vrai que l'influence de *Ultima VII* sur le level design, l'interactivité, la narration se fait beaucoup sentir - l'hommage va jusqu'à la citation directe (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais c'est pas tordant mais ça évite de trop sombrer dans de la fantasy médiocre avec des enjeux bien lourdingues. J'y joue en ce moment, avec ma nana en coop, on doit en être aux 2/3 environ, c'est plutôt sympatoche. Je ne suis probablement pas le public visé (RPG en vue iso au tour par tour, où beaucoup se joue via des chiffres et la feuille de perso) mais le système de combat est assez amusant, et peut être assez exigeant niveau tactique (le combo déplacements + éléments). L'ensemble est assez linéaire, mais j'aime autant ça que d'avoir une illusion de choix.

Un reproche que je ferais (valable pour une bonne partie des RPG d'ailleurs) serait à propos du caractère obligatoire des quêtes annexes. Selon moi, proposer des missions en plus de la trame principale ça doit relever du bonus que l'on peut faire si l'on veut, pas de la condition pour avancer dans le scénario. Ici, si on ne fait pas les 3/4 des quêtes annexes, on n'a de toute façon pas le niveau requis pour continuer la quête principale. Et comme c'est un jeu où les nombres comptent davantage que le skill du joueur, on peut vite se trouver face à un mur.

----------


## thoam32

*Lost Dimension* (PS3 et PS Vita) Textes et voix anglais (non pas de doublages japonais !)

Un J-RPG dans un univers futuriste dont le but consiste à gravir une tour et déterminer qui est le traitre dans notre équipe de 11 personnages, traitre déterminé aléatoirement à chaque partie.

 A la fin de chaque pallier a lieu un vote pour désigner la personne amené à disparaitre de l'équipe, sachant que notre personnage vote bien mais les autres aussi, l'idée étant de les influencer lors des discussions avec eux. Pour déterminer le traitre, le jeu met à disposition plusieurs éléments au joueur, niveau de confiance, probable issue du prochain vote. Sachant que les 3 meilleurs soldats sur le terrain ont le droit à plus de vote que les autres. 


Sur le terrain on est dans du tactical rpg mais avec une vue et une zone de déplacement à la Valkyria Chronicles, mais sans temps réel ou action nécessitant des réflexes. Le système repose beaucoup sur la notion de soutien avec assit attack et prise en compte du positionnement, le level design change assez entre les niveaux, et reste plutôt plaisant. Système de compétence et équipement classique, assez libre et chaque perso bient disctinct.On y rajoute quelques subtilités comme la santé mentale, ça donne un système de jeu plaisant. 


L'esthétique vieux anime fonctionne bien, les musiques sont agréables sauf celle de la base qui me fatigue vite  ::P: 



Bah alors sur mes quelques heures, qu'est ce  qui allait pas ?  ::P:  Bah comme souvent avec les productions japonaises, les problèmes sont d'ordre technique, si on excepte la modélisation des personnages correcte, le jeu n'est pas un foudre de guerre avec même sur PS3 quelques ralentissements. Les phases de visual novel mériteraient aussi plus de travail notament les transitions entre les portraits et la caméra... Heureusement qu'on est sur du tour par tour, parce que la caméra fait souvent n'importe quoi et finit régulièrement dans les murs... 

Au final pour l'instant j'apprécie beaucoup l'expérience que je trouve très cool et aurait bien aimé voir une suite, mais vu le four qu'il a fait au Japon, inutile de rêver !

----------


## Rakanishu

*Banished*.

Après 3 essais de villes où je sentais rapidement venir le game over (j'ai eu droit à la famine, et aussi au fait que j'avais pas construit assez de nouvelles maisons, et du coup les gens se laissaient mourir chez eux sans faire de bébés \o/), j'en suis sur une où ça va. Et ce jeu est bien piégeux, c'est le rogue-like du jeu de gestion  ::o: 

Même quand tout tourne sur des roulettes et qu'on se dit "oh bah finalement ça va Banished", d'un coup il se passe un truc (un peu trop de naissance par exemple) qui peut tout changer et pouf les ressources tombent. J'ai failli me dire "Bworf, Banished, easy" à 60 habitants et quelques. J'en suis à 200 et maintenant je me fais plus avoir.

J'adore *_*

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Petite visite dans les archives du duc. Globalement, ça va.

----------


## dieuvomi

Je me suis lancé* Mortal Kombat X* après l'avoir abandonné amèrement suite au fiasco de la sortie sur PC.
C'est ni bien, ni nul. Je trouve qu'il est beaucoup plus vide que le précédent sur tous les points: le mode histoire passe de nanard rigolo à nanard très nul et vide. Les persos m'attirent pas du tout (et puis y'en a la moitié qu'on prend pas du tout en main dans le mode histoire, donc j'ai même pas envie de les tester en me basant sur leur tronche puisque je les aime pas - le peu que j'ai testé m'ont confortés dans mon idée). Je suis pas fan du tout des trois variantes par perso, ça complique inutilement le truc sans changer fondamentalement. J'ai l'impression que c'est une surcouche inutile.
Au niveau du gameplay, les persos bougent mieux, c'est plus dynamique, c'est plus sympa a regarder, c'est bien. Par contre il me semble que les coups spéciaux sont bien plus rigides à sortir et je trouve pas mal de combos assez contre-intuitifs quand on sort du précédent jeu.

Bref je trouve que le jeu a perdu beaucoup en personnalité et en générosité rapport au précédent. Ça ressemble à de la grosse prod calibrée pour plaire à beaucoup de monde là où MK9 était un reboot/coup d'essai destiné à plaire peut-être plus aux gens qui ont joués aux premiers. En gros je le trouve très, très moyen. Et je parle même pas des DLC et de l'arrêt du support PC récent...

----------


## Blackogg

J'ai commencé *Dropsy*. Je voulais un point n click complètement barré. Je suis servi  ::wub:: .


_Dropsy faisant un câlin à des chiottes, parce qu'on est sur CPC et qu'il nous comprend._

----------


## Cabfire

Moi ce soir j'attaque *The Talos Principle*, je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre, mais j'ai tout de même hate !

----------


## Supergounou

*Aurion : L'Héritage des Kori-Odan*

Beat'em All africain à l'esprit shonen. Pour ce que j'en ai vu, c'est très cheap techniquement, mais les combats ont l'air plutôt intéressants.




> je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre


C'est très bien comme ça  :;):

----------


## Herr Peter

Nouveau run sur *Thief Gold* pour profiter du pack de textures HD qui est vraiment joliment fait, bravo les moddeurs. 

Le jeu est toujours aussi cool, aucun soucis là-dessus, avec son level design génial (à part les niveaux "surnaturels"), mais par contre la maniabilité sur certains aspects a pris un sacré coup de vieux, genre escalader une surface et faire du bruit sans le vouloir une fois arrivé en haut, et hop on se fait griller. Ou ces foutues échelles à descendre, toujours un régal. 

Soyons honnête, le mal-aimé _reboot_ Thief a apporté beaucoup de fraîcheur au gameplay, qui est bien plus agréable et précis dans les moments tendus, y'a pas photo là-dessus. Le crochetage est également bien meilleur dans la nouvelle monture; dans les 2 1er Thief, c'est grosso-modo une sorte de QTE déguisé et sans challenge, où l'on change de crochet de temps à autre en attendant qu'il fasse tout seul le boulot.

L'autre gros soucis ce sont les surfaces bruyantes en marchant dessus, où même en mode marche très lente Garrett fait du boucan dessus, ce qui oblige le joueur à faire avancer "moins d'un pas"/ Stop/ Avancer "moins d'un pas"/ Stop et à la moindre pression d'une milli-seconde de trop et hop, on se fait griller à 2km à la ronde. Vraiment cet facette-là du gameplay, je m'y ferai jamais.

J'adore le challenge dans le jeux d'infiltration, mais pas quand celui-ci vient de trop d'approximations du gameplay... Heureusement que le reste est top, pour compenser  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Les surfaces bruyantes c'est pour t'obliger à utiliser une flèche à mousse ou passer ailleurs (souvent, en hauteur). Les flèches  à cordes peuvent bien aider pour sauter de tapis en tapis.
Ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui mais les flèches en mousse, c'est vendu à prix d'or en début de partie et tu peux pas te permettre d'en claquer à foison. Mais bon je m'y accommode  :;):

----------


## thoam32

Le mal aimé reboot avait des bonnes idées, mais je pense qu'il a vraiment pas supporté son développement chaotique !  Moi je l'avais arrêté pour une raison stupide (prière de pas se moquer  ::P: ), la ville hub. Je n'ai jamais réussi à me repérer dans ce hub, je devais aller à un objectif, et j'ai jamais compris comment on devait y aller, je comprenais rien à l'architecture de la ville, ça m'a soulé, j'ai arrêté...  ::siffle::

----------


## Herr Peter

Pourtant la ville-HUB est clairement excellente je trouve, avec tous ses secrets et son architecture très "artisanale". Le truc barbant dans la ville, c'était les chargements-QTE pour entrer ou sortir des maisons, ainsi que le découpage de la map en plusieurs morceaux (surement à cause de consoles, une fois n'est pas coutume).

----------


## Pierronamix

> *Lost Dimension* (PS3 et PS Vita) Textes et voix anglais (non pas de doublages japonais !)
> 
> Un J-RPG dans un univers futuriste dont le but consiste à gravir une tour et déterminer qui est le traitre dans notre équipe de 11 personnages, traitre déterminé aléatoirement à chaque partie.
> 
>  A la fin de chaque pallier a lieu un vote pour désigner la personne amené à disparaitre de l'équipe, sachant que notre personnage vote bien mais les autres aussi, l'idée étant de les influencer lors des discussions avec eux. Pour déterminer le traitre, le jeu met à disposition plusieurs éléments au joueur, niveau de confiance, probable issue du prochain vote. Sachant que les 3 meilleurs soldats sur le terrain ont le droit à plus de vote que les autres. 
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/medias-sm...re-d-ecran.jpg
> 
> Sur le terrain on est dans du tactical rpg mais avec une vue et une zone de déplacement à la Valkyria Chronicles, mais sans temps réel ou action nécessitant des réflexes. Le système repose beaucoup sur la notion de soutien avec assit attack et prise en compte du positionnement, le level design change assez entre les niveaux, et reste plutôt plaisant. Système de compétence et équipement classique, assez libre et chaque perso bient disctinct.On y rajoute quelques subtilités comme la santé mentale, ça donne un système de jeu plaisant. 
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/medias-sm...re-d-ecran.jpg
> ...


Cool merci !

Y a du matos niveau évolution des persos ? (genre des classes ?)

----------


## thoam32

Bah je pense que c'est le découpage de la map qui avait fini par me perdre, et le fait qu'on puisse pas grimper partout, au bout d'un moment je comprenais plus trop haha Mais après je doute pas qu'il y avait pleins de choses sympas, mais j'arrivais pas à me retrouver !

Il y a pas de classes, mais en fait tu as un arbre de compétences pour chacun en fonction de leurs pouvoir psychiques propres, et tu disposes quand même d'une certaine liberté  vu le nombre de branches !



Je rajouterai que si tu trouves pas le bon coupable, lors du combat de boss, il se retournera contre toi lors de ce combat ! Et par rapport à la santé mentale, elle est consommé à la fois par les compétences mais aussi naturellement à chaque tour ! Et si cette santé mentale se retrouve à 0, le personnage rentre en mode berserk, attaque n'importe qui dans tes alliés, et voit sa force augmenté au détriment de sa résistance ! Autant dire que tu essayes d'éviter cette situation !

----------


## Pierronamix

Ok cool merci, ça a l'air sympa ouais.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'avais l'ambition de faire un truc un peu plus détaillé sur mon ressenti d'*XCOM 2* auquel je joue en ce moment.
... Mais je me contenterai de dire que je flippe un peu du moment de bascule où je vais réaliser que je n'ai fait que des mauvais choix et que je ne vais pas m'en sortir.
(Finalement j'ai fait un truc entre les deux. J'ai quand même un peu détaillé les questions que j'ai en jouant au jeu: ici).

----------


## Astasloth

Ca fait deux jours que je joue à *Guitar Hero Live* sur PS4 (avec ou sans monsieur).

Je ne suis pas une grande joueuse de l'ancien Guitar Hero. C'est monsieur qui m'a initiée alors que, jusque-là, je n'avais jamais éprouvé la moindre attirance pour ce jeu. Bon, du coup, je n'ai jamais joué en mode expert dans les anciens... Mais au moins j'ai quand même un peu d'expérience qui me permet de comparer les anciens au nouveau et de dire que le gameplay du nouveau, vu la nouvelle guitare avec sa nouvelle configuration de touches, change pas mal.
Et franchement, j'aime bien.
Même plus que l'ancien pour tout dire.

Plus de couleurs, ou presque. Il y a maintenant trois boutons sur le dessus du manche (les noires) et trois sur le bas (les blanches), ce qui permet de faire des barrés régulièrement (jouer à la fois les touches du haut et du bas correspondantes) et quelques combinaisons bien casse gueule (et vu que j'apprends, je ne joue qu'en normal pour le moment). Pour le reste, le principe reste le même : on valide la note avec le médiator quand l'écran défile dessus. On lance son star power pour engranger plus de point et roulez jeunesse.
Mais rien que cette nouvelle configuration de touches change pas mal de choses je trouve. Et j'irai même jusqu'à dire que je la trouve plus agréable que l'ancienne.

Quant au jeu en lui-même, on a deux mode, le live et le GHtv.
Dans le mode live, on enchaîne des chansons en mode "concert dont vous êtes le héro" (chansons qui sont du coup débloquées pour pouvoir faire des parties rapides avec les potes), c'est-à-dire qu'on a droit à une vision à la première personne comme si on était sur scène, face à un "vrai" public, et avec le groupe qui interagit avec nous pour nous donner une indication sur notre façon de jouer. Ils se retrouvent donc parfois à faire la gueule, à nous encourager, ou à être super content parce qu'on est trop une bête de scène. Pareil pour le public, les panneaux qu'ils brandissent montrent leur (mé)contentement face à notre performance. Ce qui est beaucoup plus rigolo qu'une jauge qui passe dans le jaune, le vert ou le rouge, et qui est franchement bien intégré.

Quant au mode GHtv, c'est un mode dans lequel des musiques gratuites sont diffusées non stop. Il comporte deux chaînes avec des programmations différentes (une plus rock - métal, une plus pop) et avec des "émissions" qui changent plus ou moins toutes les heures. Bref, ça me fait penser à MTV et MCM à leur grande époque (jusque dans les jingles entre les émissions). On rejoint quand on veut, on switche d'une chaîne à l'autre et on joue les chansons qui s'enchaînent pour débloquer des points qui nous font passer de niveau et nous octroient des jetons pour jouer à des chansons payantes.
Parce que, oui, il y a des chansons payantes. Si on veut jouer un morceau bien précis qui ne passe pas à ce moment-là sur la GHtv, c'est possible, il faut dépenser un jeton. J'avais personnellement un peu peur de ça, en me disant que le jeu allait tout faire pour nous faire cracher notre fric comme ça, mais finalement non, pas tellement. Jouer sur les chaînes gratuites de la GHtv octroie, en plus des jetons quand on passe un niveau, des pièces virtuelles qui nous permettent d'acheter les-dits jetons en jeu. Et force m'est de constater que, sur une petite heure ou deux de jeu, ça monte vite les sous-sous.

Je résumerai donc ce pavé par : si vous aimez les jeux du type Guitar Hero, il faut foncer, il est vraiment très bon et renouvelle agréablement la licence.

----------


## jeanviens

*Hearthstone* : P****n, cette drogue !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le mal aimé reboot avait des bonnes idées, mais je pense qu'il a vraiment pas supporté son développement chaotique !  Moi je l'avais arrêté pour une raison stupide (prière de pas se moquer ), la ville hub. Je n'ai jamais réussi à me repérer dans ce hub, je devais aller à un objectif, et j'ai jamais compris comment on devait y aller, je comprenais rien à l'architecture de la ville, ça m'a soulé, j'ai arrêté...


Yep, le hub est très très mal branlé, le map design est aux fraises. C'est bien de vouloir une archi fouillée et des recoins un peu partout, c'est mieux quand c'est fait avec intelligence et cohérence, et une bonne  lisibilité pour le joueur...

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Out Drive*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/441870/

Le temps de piger les contrôles (je crois qu'accélérer, c'est le bouton 1 sur la tranche droite du pad Xbox), s'ensuit un road trip de 12 minutes qui m'a permis de :
- découvrir une musique électro-wave-machin-80's très agréable limite hypnotique.
- parcourir un environnement très minimaliste mais pas moche.
- comprendre qu'il ne s'agit pas tant de foncer mais de garder l'allure pour caler le régime moteur sur le coeur de la dame.

Bon par contre on est seul sur la route, je me suis pris un bug de collision qui m'a envoyé sous la map, j'étais un peu vert de devoir reprendre de zéro. Avec une conduite un peu plus fouillée ça aurait été plaisant, mais là c'est vraiment limité.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Yep, le hub est très très mal branlé, le map design est aux fraises. C'est bien de vouloir une archi fouillée et des recoins un peu partout, c'est mieux quand c'est fait avec intelligence et cohérence, et une bonne  lisibilité pour le joueur...


Perso j'ai vachement aimé la ville Hub, mais elle a le même défaut que la ville Hub de Thief 3 : sous exploité et trop découpé en zone, mais pour les explorateur c'est très sympa d'y rechercher les secrets. Ça serait cool un "remaster"/mod qui l'unifie en une seule zone.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Toujours dans la biblio du Duc. Enfin, je l'ai fini. Je suis maintenant dans la zone de cristal. J'ai un peu galéré pour trouver la bonne arme qui va bien mais là, ça roule, il faut juste que je la monte un peu en puissance.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai l'impression que tu as commencé ce jeu il y a un an  ::P: 

Bon tu te rapproches de la fin, c'est deja ca

----------


## hisvin

Je n'y joue que le WE (sauf là) et rarement plus d'une heure.

----------


## Zerger

Après je trouve que c'est la partie la moins intéressante du jeu, ton perso est suffisamment fort, tu n'as plus les mêmes sensations qu'au début où tout est réellement une menace et où chaque victoire se mérite.

----------


## FrousT

Rahhh les archives du duc de ds1, cette rage infini avec tout ces étages et sorcier qui te snipe  :Bave:  
Ca me fait penser que la zone des archives de ds3 est tellement plus (trop?) simple c'est décevant...

----------


## Meuhoua

Perso ce qui m'avait fait chier dans les Archives du Duc, c’est que c’est comme Anor Londo : un gros "hub à invasion" où les gros bill farment les joueurs, j’arrêtais pas de m'y faire envahir par des bourrins ultra-opti et des cheaters.

----------


## schouffy

Je joue à *Dying Light* et je sens que ça va pas durer.
C'est du fedex only, le parkour répond bizarrement, y'a une chiée de collectibles et upgrades et skills qui rendent le jeu instantanément chiant, et surtout:
Je sprinte vers un zombie, je lui saute à pied joints dans la gueule, et une fois au sol je vide ma barre de stamina dans sa tronche (6 ou 7 coups de tuyau), mon écran se recouvre d'effets divers indiquant que je suis fatigué, je ne vois plus rien, mais le zombie n'est toujours pas mort et se relève. Et ça c'est le zombie de base le plus faible. Et y'en a 15 autres autour.
Qui a trouvé que c'était une bonne idée chez Techgland ?

----------


## Harvester

> Je joue à *Dying Light* et je sens que ça va pas durer.
> C'est du fedex only, le parkour répond bizarrement, y'a une chiée de collectibles et upgrades et skills qui rendent le jeu instantanément chiant, et surtout:
> Je sprinte vers un zombie, je lui saute à pied joints dans la gueule, et une fois au sol je vide ma barre de stamina dans sa tronche (6 ou 7 coups de tuyau), mon écran se recouvre d'effets divers indiquant que je suis fatigué, je ne vois plus rien, mais le zombie n'est toujours pas mort et se relève. Et ça c'est le zombie de base le plus faible. Et y'en a 15 autres autour.
> Qui a trouvé que c'était une bonne idée chez Techgland ?


Si tu vises la tête c'est du one-shot les zombis de base.

----------


## schouffy

Non. Je vais pas me faire chier à te faire une vidéo, mais je dois bien leur coller une dizaine de coups dans la tête pour les tuer. Sauf parfois, j'imagine que y'a un système de % critique.

EDIT: mon expérience de jeu (sauf que mon arme est pas cassée) :

----------


## Harvester

Tu dois n'avoir que des armes très très basiques alors. T'en fais pas, ça va aller mieux très vite, surtout quand tu as la compétence pour leur écraser la tête quand ils sont au sol.

----------


## schouffy

J'espère que j'aurai la patience d'attendre jusque là  :^_^:

----------


## Harvester

> J'espère que j'aurai la patience d'attendre jusque là


Ben si t'accroches pas au parkour... tu vas pas vraiment prendre ton pied dans ce jeu malheureusement.

----------


## schouffy

J'aime bien quand c'est fluide et bien fait genre Mirror's Edge mais là je trouve qu'on s'arrête tout le temps et que les maps sont pas conçues pour être traversées de manière fluide, surtout quand on arrive dans un tunnel bouché ou un flanc de montagne.. Je comprends la difficulté vu que c'est un monde ouvert, mais du coup je m'éclate pas trop non. Clairement je pense pas continuer longtemps à y jouer car je trouve rien de vraiment bon dedans.
Pis la récolte d'objets de craft c'est vraiment de la pure contrainte la façon dont elle est implémentée.

----------


## banditbandit

Dead Synchronicity

J'aime bien pour l'instant même si j'en ai bavé avec l'Histoire du révérend, il manque un petit quelque chose mais je sais pas encore quoi...

----------


## Sylvine

Testé Overwatch, sans surprise c'est exactement la même chose que Paladin, qui est gratuit, mais avec beaucoup plus de moyens (quand tu vois un personnage qui te sort une réplique en rapport avec un autre personnage dans l'équipe et la map dans laquelle il se trouve, le tout en français, tu comprends).
Sinon c'est ultra simpliste, t'as des classes à une dimension, tu fais ce dont le personnage est prévu pour et c'est tout. Y'a plein de trucs pénibles style perso kamikaze, l'autre qui se change en tourelle et qui te flingue en 1 seconde (ça doit être tellement chiant à jouer), l'autre qui a 40 milliards de point de vie, les ultimates qui te défoncent la gueule avant que t'ai compris ce qui se passe...

Y'a quand même un perso avec un jetpack et un lance-roquette donc c'est un peu moins chiant, mais c'est pas pour autant que je vais claquer 40 boules, surtout vu la chiée de jeu multi qu'on se tape en ce moment.

J'annonce, il passe F2P ou est déserté dans un an.

----------


## Herr Peter

> J'annonce, il passe F2P ou est déserté dans un an.


Ce serait moche pour un titre de Blizzard de finir aussi tristement que Titanfall  :;):

----------


## Ckao

Y'a le facteur Blizzard qui entre en jeu pour Overwatch. Doit y avoir un paquet de types prêts à les mettre les 40€.




> Ce serait moche pour un titre de Blizzard de finir aussi tristement que Titanfall


 :^_^:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je joue à *Dying Light* et je sens que ça va pas durer.
> C'est du fedex only, le parkour répond bizarrement, y'a une chiée de collectibles et upgrades et skills qui rendent le jeu instantanément chiant, et surtout:
> Je sprinte vers un zombie, je lui saute à pied joints dans la gueule, et une fois au sol je vide ma barre de stamina dans sa tronche (6 ou 7 coups de tuyau), mon écran se recouvre d'effets divers indiquant que je suis fatigué, je ne vois plus rien, mais le zombie n'est toujours pas mort et se relève. Et ça c'est le zombie de base le plus faible. Et y'en a 15 autres autour.
> Qui a trouvé que c'était une bonne idée chez Techgland ?


Les débuts dans Dying Light peuvent être pénibles, certes (Je l'ai constaté quand j'ai refais une nouvelle partie), mais les premiers niveaux se gagnent rapidement, après c'est vraiment cool une fois que ton perso sait enfin cogner comme il faut. Je pense que les devs ont fait ça pour qu'on sente bien la montée en puissance du héro, ce qui a bien marché par ma part.

N'hésite donc pas à farmer pour sortir de ta torpeur  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Y'a le facteur Blizzard qui entre en jeu pour Overwatch. Doit y avoir un paquet de types prêts à les mettre les 40€.


Oui mais c'est pas pour ça qu'ils vont rester.




> Ce serait moche pour un titre de Blizzard de finir aussi tristement que Titanfall


Ba en vrai plus on avance dans le temps et moins les jeux ont de chance de tenir sur la durée, parce qu'il y a de plus en plus de concurrence sur les quelques uns qui restent.

----------


## Ckao

> Ba en vrai plus on avance dans le temps et moins les jeux ont de chance de tenir sur la durée, parce qu'il y a de plus en plus de concurrence sur les quelques uns qui restent.


Là où je te rejoins c'est qu'aujourd'hui faut pas seulement sortir le "meilleur" jeu pour durer en multi, mais aussi prendre en compte un facteur "chance" qui fait que la communauté accepte de laisser de côté d'autres jeux pour se retrouver sur un nouveau. Créer la hype suffit à vendre (c'est leur but premier vous me direz) mais pas à garder les joueurs.
Blizzard a une communauté élargie très solide, ça peut peut-être aider davantage que la qualité réelle du jeu (qui ne sera sûrement pas raté de toute façon).

----------


## Sylvine

> Blizzard a une communauté élargie très solide


Mais c'est leur premier jeu du genre, genre qui est déjà saturé, entre autre par des clones gratuits.

Ils ont essayé avec leur MOBA, et sans parler de flop c'est quand même un de leurs jeux les moins convaincants niveau popularité.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Je refais Half Life 2, il est toujours aussi sympa et pas trop moche pour un jeu de 2004.
Deux questions : 
- le mod Update est-il vraiment nécessaire ?
- y a-t-il un moyen de bind les touches pour pouvoir changer d'arme rapidement (juste un roulement de molette, pas de clic) ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je refais Half Life 2, il est toujours aussi sympa et pas trop moche pour un jeu de 2004.
> Deux questions : 
> - le mod Update est-il vraiment nécessaire ?
> - y a-t-il un moyen de bind les touches pour pouvoir changer d'arme rapidement (juste un roulement de molette, pas de clic) ?


- Oui. Le jeu de base a été défoncé par plusieurs patchs successifs ces dernières années et en plus d'avoir un rendu presque moins bon qu'à sa sortie, il y a désormais des chances que tu tombe sur des bugs bloquant dès les premiers niveaux du jeu. (C'est un peu aléatoire mais c'est un bug confirmé pour tout le monde à partir du moment ou tu arrive à un certain passage obligatoire au mauvais moment) En plus le mod Update est vraiment très bon: ça ne change rien aux assets de base mais ça corrige un nombre astronomique de bugs et ça améliore beaucoup mais de manière discrète le rendu.
- Oui. Il y a une option dans le menu d'attribution des touches.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Merci pour ta réponse ! Je vais donc recommencer avec Update.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ba en vrai plus on avance dans le temps et moins les jeux ont de chance de tenir sur la durée, parce qu'il y a de plus en plus de concurrence sur les quelques uns qui restent.


Triste réalité qui fait que quand un jeu multi m'intéresse bien, finalement je ne passe pas à la caisse parce que je me dis toujours "Dans 2 mois il sera délaissé pour un autre titre à la mode".

----------


## schouffy

*Assassin's Creed Unity*
On me l'a prêté, je rebranche ma PS4 pour l'occasion.
Mon premier AC depuis le 2.. Bouh que c'est mauvais. Et bavard. Et imprécis. Et grossier sur tous les plans.
Ils ont toujours pas viré leur histoire d'ADN/Animus osef ? ça contribue vraiment à enfoncer ces jeux dans une ambiance série Z pourrie avec tous ces petits effets visuels moisis.
Je vais grimper sur 2 ou 3 monuments puis rendre le jeu.

----------


## aelumniel

Dark Soul 3 et LoL mais j'avoue qu'avec mon gamin de 17 mois, c'est un peu galère de pouvoir jouer plus de 45 min par jour... Du coup quand j'ai que 15/20 min je me lance un Darkest Dungeon -.-'

----------


## Anonyme112

Ça je comprendrai jamais, quand ma fille était petite c'est le moment où j'avais le plus de temps pour jouer ^^

----------


## aelumniel

> Ça je comprendrai jamais, quand ma fille était petite c'est le moment où j'avais le plus de temps pour jouer ^^


Bah, il a 16 mois, il commence à marcher et il a besoin de son père pour explorer le monde que veux tu que je te dise... Et si je le met sur mes genoux quand je joue, et bien, il tape sur toutes les touches du clavier en même temps... Ce qui m'a déjà causé un nombre incalculable de morts idiotes dans divers jeux -.-'

----------


## hisvin

*Combat mission shock forces campagne teutone:*Déjà que psychologiquement, j'étais pas trop frais vu la victoire à la Pyrrhus précédente mais là le jeu m'a achevé...le chargement fut long, très long. Tu commences la partie, les textures des chars a dégagé. C'était curieux. Bah, tu sauvegardes,tu recharges et tu te tapes un

P'tain, Os 64 bits, 16 Go de mémoire et ça plante à cause d'un jeu en 32 bits qui gère mal la mémoire.  :Cell: 
En fait, tu peux pas sauvegarder sinon ça plante alors j'ai tenté la partie d'une seule traite (mission de 2 heures) en version berserk. De toute façon, mon infanterie est laminée, il ne me reste plus que la charge à coup de Leopard 2. Le pire, c'est que cela fonctionne. 6 Leopards 2 en ligne droite à fond les ballons avec des Kornet en face, le tout avec une couverture de A10. Même pas un de touché.  ::XD:: 
Au bout de 30 minutes, bis repetita. Plantage mémoire.  :nawak: 

Suivant!

----------


## Shapa

> Dark Soul 3 et *LoL* mais j'avoue qu'avec mon gamin de 17 mois, c'est un peu galère de pouvoir jouer plus de 45 min par jour... Du coup quand j'ai que 15/20 min je me lance un Darkest Dungeon -.-'


Ah ba tu peux le faire jouer a LoL il est déjà plus malin que 95% des joueurs  :^_^: .

----------


## skithirX

*Dark Souls 1*, par petites sessions, car mourir de manière stupide à un endroit déja passé 50 fois et à 100 mètres des 3000 âmes précédentes, ça donne juste envie de stopper pour le moment.

Sinon, ça alterne entre Dawn of War, Men of War et LoL.

----------


## Sassanos

*Nox*, sorti en 2000, et que j'avais totalement zappé à l'époque. D'ordinaire, je n'aime guère les hack 'n' slash, genre que je trouve répétitif et ennuyeux, mais là ça passe tout seul, je l'ai déjà recommencé plusieurs fois. La direction artistique est très bonne, que ce soit sur le plan visuel ou sonore, le gameplay est très fluide et pas du tout rébarbatif, les combats sont rapides et violents, on n'est pas continuellement noyé sous un flot interminable d'ennemis et les boss ne sont pas des sacs à PV. Il n'y a que trois classes mais chacune d'entre elles modifie le déroulement de l'histoire, qui au passage ne se prend pas du tout au sérieux sans pour autant tomber dans le grotesque, et le combat final change du tout au tout. Ce jeu ne laisse en revanche que peu de possibilités pour personnaliser son avatar (pas d'arbre de compétences, items très peu variés) et le "loot" n'a pas ici la dimension addictive qu'il peut avoir dans d'autres jeu du même genre, mais à la limite ce dernier point n'est pas vraiment un défaut. C'est vraiment un excellent jeu, et sa notoriété ne semble pas à la mesure de ses qualités.

----------


## Harvester

> Bah, il a 16 mois, il commence à marcher et il a besoin de son père pour explorer le monde que veux tu que je te dise... Et si je le met sur mes genoux quand je joue, et bien, il tape sur toutes les touches du clavier en même temps... Ce qui m'a déjà causé un nombre incalculable de morts idiotes dans divers jeux -.-'


C'est un chat en fait ton gamin  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

> *Nox*


J'avais tenté ce jeu y'a quelques années mais le système de déplacement du perso m'avait dissuadé d'aller bien loin (enfin dans mes souvenirs c'était ça qui coinçait). Je sais qu'il avait eu d'excellents retours mais j'arrivais pas à m'y faire.

----------


## Zerger

> [B]C'est vraiment un excellent jeu, et sa notoriété ne semble pas à la mesure de ses qualités.


Il est quand même assez connu, après ouais, les composantes HnS restent assez light.

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue en ce moment à *The Banner Saga*.

Comment souvent j'ai lançé le jeu dans le mode le plus difficile et j'avoue qu'après 7 heures  j'ai faillis empaler mon écran à l'aide de mon clavier et me pendre avec le jolie cordon tressé de ma souris.

Bon, c'était avant que je comprenne que je pouvais finalement recharger une partie et rejouer les combats que forcement je perdais de manière tout à fait régulière. Conséquence de quoi j'étais complètement à l'arrache sur tout les aspects du jeu. 

J'ai donc recommencé ma partie, et depuis, le jeu est devenu agréable et malgré le système de combat simple, mais pas dénué d’intérêt je prend beaucoup de plaisir à suivre Varl et Humains.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé The Talos Principle, pour le moment c'est un peu le fast-FPS du jeu de puzzle, je trace ma route en circle straff bunny hop d'énigme en énigme.
Je prends encore la peine de lire les terminaux mais ça risque de pas durer, le perso va tellement vite que ça donne pas envie de s'éterniser à lire du baratin énigmatique.

----------


## Supergounou

> Commencé The Talos Principle, pour le moment c'est un peu le fast-FPS du jeu de puzzle, je trace ma route en circle straff bunny hop d'énigme en énigme.
> Je prends encore la peine de lire les terminaux mais ça risque de pas durer, le perso va tellement vite que ça donne pas envie de s'éterniser à lire du baratin énigmatique.


T'as vu la touche 'a'? Très belle invention.

----------


## Sylvine

::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

Tu testeras.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba je viens de le faire, il s'est rien passé, et j'ai trouvé aucune touche réglée sur "a" dans les options.

----------


## Cabfire

Tu peux diminuer la vitesse de marche dans les options, c'est ce que j'ai fais en premier je crois.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ba je viens de le faire, il s'est rien passé, et j'ai trouvé aucune touche réglée sur "a" dans les options.


Ah merde, j'ai dû la remap alors. C'est la touche pour accélérer le temps et parcourir ainsi d'énormes distances en un rien de temps.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu peux diminuer la vitesse de marche dans les options, c'est ce que j'ai fais en premier je crois.


Mais surtout pas malheureux !




> Ah merde, j'ai dû la remap alors. C'est la touche pour accélérer le temps et parcourir d'énormes distances en un rien de temps.


Ah, peut-être que ça se débloque après, mais la vitesse est largement suffisante de base.

Je précise, parce que j'ai l'impression que mon message n'est pas clair, mais je trouve que c'est très bien.
Y'a de la narration, pas très bien foutue certes, mais c'est complétement secondaire et si tu veux juste enchainer des puzzles tu peux.

----------


## Sassanos

> J'avais tenté ce jeu y'a quelques années mais le système de déplacement du perso m'avait dissuadé d'aller bien loin (enfin dans mes souvenirs c'était ça qui coinçait). Je sais qu'il avait eu d'excellents retours mais j'arrivais pas à m'y faire.


Ah justement j'avais oublié d'en parler, ce système est très fun de par son dynamisme qui permet d'éviter les pièges et autres chausse-trapes disposés un peu partout, ainsi que d'ouvrir directement les portes en leur rentrant dedans plutôt que de s'arrêter pour cliquer dessus (ce qui est une merveille d'ergonomie).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est quand même assez connu, après ouais, les composantes HnS restent assez light.


Eh bien en France en tout cas, j'ai l'impression qu'il est peu connu, je le vois rarement voire jamais cité lorsque ça cause de hack and slash, de porte-monstre-trésor ou assimilés. Même Icewind Dale me semble jouir d'une bien plus grande notoriété.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je précise, parce que j'ai l'impression que mon message n'est pas clair, mais je trouve que c'est très bien.


Je crois que ce sont les miens qui sont trop obscurs: ouais c'est bien de pouvoir tracer, en plus avec un bouton ('avance rapide' dans les options, désactivée par défaut, je te conseille 'a') tu peux accélérer le temps pour aller très très vite et ne pas te faire chier quand tu reviens à une énigme que tu n'aurais pas réussi par exemple. Je pensais que tu parlais de ça dans ton premier com', et pour moi c'est sincèrement une très bonne idée.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Talos Principle (...) Y'a de la narration, pas très bien foutue certes, mais c'est complétement secondaire et si tu veux juste enchainer des puzzles tu peux.


Elle prend plusieurs formes (mais globalement ce sont les messages à lire sur les ordis qui font "Tituuut toutitttt").
Je l'avais trouvé pas mal même si elle s'intègre pas super avec les mécaniques du jeu. Tu sens qu'elle a d'ailleurs été rajoutée au chausse-pieds. Pour le développement, les mecs de Croteam ont surtout bossé sur les puzzles. Il y a une vidéo où ils en parlent (elle est peut-être visible dans le jeu dans des bonus...? Me souviens plus). L'histoire est un peu obscure mais tu finis par comprendre ce que ça raconte (en gros).
Bref, à toi de voir si ça te casse trop le rythme mais je trouve la narration un peu ambitieuse sur les questions du libre arbitre (certains trouveront prétentieuse, je crois que c'était un des rares reproche dans le test de canard pc d'ailleurs) et ça vaut le coup de lire les ordis (t'en as un ou deux généralement par zone de puzzles). Il y a aussi des mails qui sont là pour le côté émotion, au ton mélancolique et je les ai trouvés très bien écrit.

----------


## Sylvine

Dernières parties sur Overwatch, et je dois dire que je suis désagréablement surpris par le degré de finition du jeu.
On rabâche tout le temps les oreilles avec la touche Blizzard, alors certes c'est super bien optimisé, c'est stable et tout ça, par contre il y a quand même des gros soucis d'ergonomie, d'options manquantes et de matchmaking.
On s'est fait des parties privées en 4v4 avec des potes, c'est vraiment pas facile à organiser, on en chie à faire changer les joueurs d'équipes ou a rajouter des bots.
Après on a enchainé avec du matchmaking quand on était plus que 6, ça mettait systématiquement 5 minutes à nous trouver des adversaires, tu peux strictement rien faire pendant ce temps.
A un moment je me fait kicker parce que je suis AFK pendant 2 minutes, un mec prend ma place, impossible de revenir jouer avec mes potes parce que le mec voulait pas se barrer et qu'il y a pas de votekick, soit 5 joueurs quittent et font chier les 7 autres soit le mec seul attends la fin du match en se tournant les pouces (ou en trichant légèrement en donnant des infos sur les adversaires en mode spectateur).

C'est pas des gros problèmes, mais je trouve pas le jeu tellement au dessus de la concurrence.
Ou plutôt si, mais simplement parce que le truc sort pas complétement buggué et fini avec le cul.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il m'ennuie ce jeu, j'arrive pas à y jouer... Absent tout le WE pour un baptême, j'ai pas pu y toucher, j'ai loupé à peu près toutes les occasions de le tester alors qu'il m'intéresse sur un créneau "Team Fortress 2 bis".   ::w00t:: 
Le comble, c'est le compte Battle.net : pas moyen de me reconnecter à mon compte car je n'ai pas sauvegardé quelque part le code servant à authentifier... mon Authenticator.   :tired: 

J'utilisais l'appli Android pour sécuriser davantage mon compte (ayant déjà été piraté sur Wow par un goldseller chinois), à un moment j'ai formaté mon tél pour lui redonner un petit coup de jeune, l'appli est bien réinstallée, mais elle demande un code de sécurité pour être reliée à mon compte Bli²... compte inaccessible sans le code donné par l'appli authenticator. Pas de procédure de récupération à part s'adresser au support de Blizzard.  ::|: 

Bref, en ce moment je joue à accéder à Battle.net.

----------


## FrousT

> Bref, en ce moment je joue à accéder à Battle.net.


Ca a l'air bien. C'est un free to play ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est une sorte de Her Story, là c'est His Story.

----------


## Cabfire

C'est amusant cette histoire de marche rapide dans The Talos Principle. J'étais tellement dans l'optique de reflexion dès le début du jeu que le fait d'avancer trop vite parasitait mon cerveau lent. (uh uh)

----------


## Sylvine

> Le comble, c'est le compte Battle.net : pas moyen de me reconnecter à mon compte car je n'ai pas sauvegardé quelque part le code servant à authentifier... mon Authenticator.  
> 
> J'utilisais l'appli Android pour sécuriser davantage mon compte (ayant déjà été piraté sur Wow par un goldseller chinois), à un moment j'ai formaté mon tél pour lui redonner un petit coup de jeune, l'appli est bien réinstallée, mais elle demande un code de sécurité pour être reliée à mon compte Bli²... compte inaccessible sans le code donné par l'appli authenticator. Pas de procédure de récupération à part s'adresser au support de Blizzard. 
> 
> Bref, en ce moment je joue à accéder à Battle.net.


Ah putain, j'ai eu la même.
J'essaye de retrouver mon vieux compte, je le souviens plus du mot de passe, pour le réinitialiser il me demande de répondre à la question secrétè dont je me souviens bien évidemment pas la réponse.
Je vais créer un deuxième compte sur une seconde adresse mail, il me dit qu'elle est déjà utilisé, et que donc visiblement c'est pas la première fois que j'en chie à me connecter.
Rebelote, je me souviens ni du MDP, ni de la réponse secrète. Finalement en insistant un peu je finis par me souvenir du MDP, mais à force d'essayer le truc me dit qu'il se passe des trucs louches avec mon compte et qu'il faut que je rentre ma question secrète.
Là je vous cache pas que ça commençait tout doucement à me casser les couilles de me faire interdire l'accès à mon compte qui contient aucun jeu (je l'avais fait pour jouer à la version gratuite de Starcraft 2), j'en viens à essayer de supprimer mon compte pour le recréer, mais il s'avère que tu peux rien faire si tu te souviens pas de ta question secrète.
Finalement j'ai réussi à me connecter grâce à je sais plus quelle astuce, en tout cas j'ai jamais vu un système de sécurité aussi parano.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ils n'ont pas trop le choix, ils hébergent Wow, et Wow c'est :
- des fortunes dépensées en abonnement, 
- des milliers d'heures d'optimisations de persos, 
- des centaines de milliers de PO chez certains joueurs (claquées ou stockées ou en items rares).

Et tout ça dans les mains d'ados inconscients de la nécessaire sécurisation de leur compte (quand on discutait avec qqun de "piraté" il avouait souvent avoir lui-même donné le mdp ou partager le compte avec d'autres ou avoir tenté de le vendre maladroitement). La procédure stricte (mail, mdp, question secrète, vérif de l'IP utilisée) est censée soulager le SAV de Bli² d'une partie des problèmes rencontrés par les négligents (jusque là on n'est pas très loin de Steam).

L'authenticator est pour cela un accessoire supplémentaire intéressant. Mais je ne me doutais pas que cet authenticator devait lui-même être personnellement relié au compte, et pas via une bête validation par mail si code à récupérer, mais par un tour au SAV pour montrer patte blanche... J'ai épluché ma boîte mail, nada, Bli² ne m'a pas envoyé le code quand j'ai commencé à utiliser un authenticator, apparemment je devais moi-même extraire le code dans les paramètres de l'appli et ensuite le sauvegarder manuellement (au hasard.... dans un mail auto-envoyé).

La question secrète, tu t'en bats les steaks jusqu'au jour où tu en as vraiment besoin, et là tu regrettes...

----------


## Sylvine

> La question secrète, tu t'en bats les steaks jusqu'au jour où tu en as vraiment besoin, et là tu regrettes...


On va me piquer mes jeux gratuits ?  ::o:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Non, on va utiliser ton compte pour lancer Wow gratuit (c'est à dire jusque level 20) puis créer un perso qui va gueuler en ville " you need PO ? cheapest store at www.mmo-gold.com, 10K PO for less than 3$".
Là-dessus, tu reçois un mail de Blizzard qui t'explique que ton compte est ban pour violation des CGU.
Si le ban ne va pas jusqu'à un ban IP et/ou si tu ne joues pas à Wow, t'es pas trop-trop emmerdé (tout est relatif, perso c'est pas parce que c'est vide chez moi que j'aime qu'on y entre).
Mais si bli² fait de la suspension de compte sans te laisser toucher à tes autres jeux, ça va être un peu plus pénible (je ne sais pas s'ils vont jusque là).

----------


## Sylvine

> Non, on va utiliser ton compte pour lancer Wow gratuit


Pourquoi ils se feraient chier à pirater un compte au lieu de simplement en créer un nouveau avec une autre adresse mail ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne sais pas, perso ils avaient réussi à me piquer le mien alors qu'il n'avait plus d'abonnement actif depuis plus d'un an... (j'imagine qu'ils font tourner des bécanes pour tester les mdp les plus simples... c'est pas un keylogger vu que je ne tapais plus le mdp).
Ensuite ils ont réussi à se connecter sans abonnement aux serveurs officiels.... et vendu tout l'inventaire et le stuff de mes deux persos principaux, puis ils s'en sont servis pour proposer des POs à vendre.
(là où c'est con, c'est qu'ils ont raté une de mes mules qui avait en inventaire une petite fortune en POs).
Faudra qu'on m'explique comment ils arrivent à se pointer sur un serveur officiel avec un compte inactif... Par contre SAV au top, j'ai tout récupéré sous 24/48h après avoir mailé au support.
C'est ptet des chinois à qui il fallait un compte EU pour fourguer en EU leurs services, encore qu'on peut se créer un perso sur un serveur étranger sans souci, donc... pas d'idée.

----------


## leeoneil

Je crois que c'est Sylvine qui en a parlé récemment, mais je découvre *Sine Mora* et c'est vraiment bien foutu.
Je n'ai jamais été fan des shoot'em up, mais celui-ci est envoutant avec son univers si particulier.
On peut s'amuser facilement sans s'investir à fond et c'est plaisant.

----------


## Sylvine

Là je suis sur Trial Fusion qui est un des jeux les plus abrutissant auquel il m'a été donné de jouer.
Entre la dub step qui te fait fondre le cerveau, l'humour qui oscille entre le cartoon débile (mais un peu drôle) et le pas drôle façon Ubisoft (référence geek, ironie, lolololol), les menus qui te gerbe à la gueule la première fois que tu lance le jeu avec plein de popups et de machins tu comprends pas, et la pluie de récompenses dès que tu fais quoique ce soit qui donne l'impression d'être un gentil toutou qui a fait caca dans sa litière, jusqu'au principe même du jeu qui te force à refaire des trucs en boucle jusqu'à que tu saignes du nez.

Mais sinon c'est cool, ils ont vraiment pris le concept tout con du premier jeu flash qui a fait ça et l'ont poussé jusqu'au bout, c'est très prenant et grisant.

----------


## Erkin_

> Je précise, parce que j'ai l'impression que mon message n'est pas clair, mais je trouve que c'est très bien.
> Y'a de la narration, pas très bien foutue certes, mais c'est complétement secondaire et si tu veux juste enchainer des puzzles tu peux.


Waouh, j'ai de mon côté trouvé la narration de ce jeu remarquable. Quand j'ai des amis qui me demandent ce que ça vaut, je parle avant tout autre chose de son système narratif et du scénario. Vers la fin, ma principale source de motivation pour avancer était le scénario (D'ailleurs, j'ai utilisé des walkthrough pour 75% des "mini-jeux" nécessaires pour ouvrir les portes).

----------


## Sylvine

Perso la narration à base de pavés à lire je trouve ça naze dans un JV.

----------


## Illynir

Moi aussi, autant lire un bouquin, d'autant que lire sur un écran c'est chiant à force surtout si c'est mal écrit. Je précise que je n'ai pas joué à Talos, c'est peut être bien écrit j'en sais rien.

Pour moi un media comme le JV se doit d'être visuel et sonore avant tout, c'est un peu comme si dans un film on faisait un gros plan sur un dossier et qu'il fallait le lire.

----------


## Zerger

C'est mieux avec des messages pré-enregistrés  ::siffle::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Un film peut très bien se permettre d'avoir beaucoup de dialogues comme au théâtre tout en exploitant bien ses spécificités narratives, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi un jeu ne pourrait pas se permettre d'avoir du texte un peu long de temps en temps. Je dis pas que ça devrait être l'essentiel de la narration, mais je trouve pas ça gênant non plus tant que c'est intégré correctement dans le rythme du jeu. (Typiquement dans les jeux un peu longs et plus particulièrement les open-world, qui seront forcément plus proche du roman que du cinéma, ça me parait être tout à fait naturel)

----------


## Erkin_

Justement, Talos présente différent vecteurs de narrations, qui font partie intégrante du scénario et qui sont malins, originaux et bien intégrés. 
Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Terminaux (dont secrets), les time capsules, messages sur les murs par les autres IA (c'est génial ça), les autres IA, Elohim‎, "l'archiviste", des éléments directement intégrés dans les maps, etc.  Alexandra Drennan  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, y'a pas que les pavés de texte, mais pour le moment c'est beaucoup ça.


Bon sinon suite à une discussion sur le topic du BF annuel je me suis mis en tête de jouer à Frontline Fuel of War.
Ça ressemble pas mal à Bad Company 1 dans la forme, et c'est à ça que devrait ressembler la campagne solo d'un BF-like.

Par contre ça a atrocement mal vieilli, les contrôles sont rigides, les armes tirent pas droit à la BF2 (sauf l'arme de poing qui est devenue mon arme d'assaut principale), les IA sont animées avec des manches à balais dans le cul et courent au milieu de la pampa comme des gros débiles...
C'est sorti un poil après Crysis et CoD4, on dirait vraiment pas.
Je vais le finir parce qu'il a l'air extrêmement court, mais en vrai à part le coté libre d'un jeu multi en solo c'est pas terrible.

----------


## schouffy

> Un film peut très bien se permettre d'avoir beaucoup de dialogues comme au théâtre tout en exploitant bien ses spécificités narratives, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi un jeu ne pourrait pas se permettre d'avoir du texte un peu long de temps en temps. Je dis pas que ça devrait être l'essentiel de la narration, mais je trouve pas ça gênant non plus tant que c'est intégré correctement dans le rythme du jeu.



Un article super intéressant sur pourquoi la narration "passive" que ce soit lecture, cinématique ou audio dans les jv, est par définition mal intégrée vu qu'elle ne tire pas profit de son média.
http://www.develop-online.net/opinio...-story/0185460
En vrai j'ai rien contre non plus de temps en temps, mais je trouve vraiment l'article super alors je (re)partage.

----------


## Cabfire

Même sensation, finalement j'ai clairement accroché à la narration de The Talos Principle, et pour moi les énigmes étaient un moyen d'avoir la suite.



Spoiler Alert! 


Au final le jeu te le fait bien comprendre, enchaîner des énigmes ça n'a pas de sens.

----------


## Supergounou

Elles sont quand même excellemment bien fichues les énigmes. Les étoiles surtout, pour certaines faut vraiment se presser le citron et utiliser au mieux le level design de la map.

----------


## Anonyme210226

En ce moment j'alterne *Stellaris*, le 4X overhypé mais pas trop quand même qui méritera quelques dizaines d'heures, voire plus si les DLC sont intéressants, et *Concrete Jungle*, un jeu de cartes avec un poil de city builder dedans. C'est marrant et pas si facile.

----------


## Zerger

Plus j'avance dans *Grim Dawn* et plus je me rend compte du travail monstre effectué par les devs.
La carte regorge de lieux secrets non indiqués sur la map à explorer, et on peut parfois obtenir des indications en discutant avec des PNJ ou grâce à des écrits. L'exploration est vraiment un gros point fort du jeu.
Le système de craft est aussi assez conséquent mais il va falloit être patient pour accéder à certains composants  ::P: 

Bref, que du bon  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

A ce point là ? Parce qu'il m'intéresse et je cherche un jeu qui changerait un peu de ceux que je fais actuellement, un H'n'S m'irait bien et je n'ai pas le temps de me replonger dans Path of Exile, j'attends encore un peu pour ce dernier.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as déjà joué à Titan Quest ? C'est la version améliorée. Après, les combats sont aussi mous que dans PoE ( un peu moins quand même, faut pas déconner), tu ne seras pas perdu  ::P:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui j'avais adoré et je sais être le seul, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé mou (ni PoE d'ailleurs, avec Diablo1 ce sont mes 3 H'n'S préférés).  ::): 
Je sais que je vais jouer à GD, mais je n'avais pas prévu de l'acheter hors soldes. Après avoir été déçu par Torchlight 2, ne pas avoir eu envie de D3 (même s'il s'est amélioré et j'y jouerai peut être un jour), j'hésite sur le style.
Sur le topic vous me donnez envie donc je vais me décider ce week end.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai essayé *Forza 6 Apex* malgré le passage obligatoire par le store de merde de Microsoft.
Le jeu est tellement bourré de stuttering que ça en devient injouable. Super. 
Après c'est une beta et ça sort dans quelques mois, mais quand même...

----------


## Astasloth

Bon...
J'ai eu *Bloodborne* en occasion. 
Je n'ai jamais joué à aucun des Souls, même si je pourrais lancer Dark Souls premier du nom vu que monsieur l'a sur son Steam. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne m'a jamais vraiment inspirée, contrairement à Bloodborne auquel j'ai eu envie de jouer dès que j'en ai vu un peu plus dessus.

Du coup je l'ai lancé hier. 
Première constatation, l'éditeur de personnage ne sert à rien, je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait là (mis à part la couleur de cheveux qu'on ne voit pas sur son perso qui porte un capuchon dès le début, y a rien qui change... Et de toute façon le perso a la tronche cachée dans un capuchon). Mais c'est pas grave ça. Juste que c'est un peu inutile.
A part ça, le jeu est très chouette. J'aime énormément l'ambiance et les décors. Le ton est donné tout de suite, dès les premières minutes de jeu, vu qu'on est (presque) obligé de crever pour avoir ses premières armes en cadeau... Merci, trop sympa  ::lol:: 
Je ne suis pas encore allée très loin, en une petite heure de jeu puisque je suis toujours au centre de Yharnam. Je suis à mon avis dans la phase "apprentissage" où on doit se faire les dents sur quelques monstres faciles.
J'ai beaucoup rigolé de voir certains de ces monstres faire les morts et se lever quand je passe, ou d'autres qui sont cachés dans le décor. 
J'ai fini par mourir, tuée par deux espèces de loups sur un pont de pierre  :Emo:  Moi qui étais si fière de moi pour avoir réussi à passer une ribambelle de mecs autour d'un feu de joie.

Bref, jusqu'ici, j'aime bien.
On verra si je me mets à rager plus tard  :^_^:

----------


## Herr Peter

Hier soir, j'ai eu d'un coup la méchante envie de me refaire *F.E.A.R*, et j'ai bien fait parce que putain c'est quand même un des meilleurs shooter de l'universe. Quel plaisir de replonger dans cette ambiance et de refaire ces fusillades bien intenses. Je sens qu'après celui-là je me referai également Condemned, des mêmes devs, lui aussi assez unique en son genre.

----------


## Zerger

> Première constatation, l'éditeur de personnage ne sert à rien, je ne sais pas ce qu'il fait là (mis à part la couleur de cheveux qu'on ne voit pas sur son perso qui porte un capuchon dès le début, y a rien qui change... Et de toute façon le perso a la tronche cachée dans un capuchon). Mais c'est pas grave ça. Juste que c'est un peu inutile.


Ce qui est vrai pour tellement de jeux. Et pourtant, ca reste un critere de qualite.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso dans tous les jeux je fais "random" jusqu'à avoir un truc pas trop dégueulasse. Qu'est-ce que ça m'ennuie les éditeurs de perso!

----------


## DeadFish

> Et pourtant, ca reste un critere de qualite.


En quoi ?

----------


## Anonyme112

Pourtant ça peut être vraiment drôle, notamment dans Dark Souls  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> En quoi ?


Je sais pas mais ca semble important pour certains.

Meme CPC avait loué la customisation de Black Desert Online dans son test (c'etait peut etre la seule chose a vanter en meme temps)

Dans Dark Souls, c'est limite parodique vu qu'on passe la moitie de son temps en mode Mort Vivant sous une armure enorme

Sinon j'avance doucement dans *Dragon Quest Heroes* et je me rend compte que je suis totalement bidon avec les "musou", je finis toujours les missions sur le fil  ::P:  Peut etre que je veux trop switcher avec les persos alors qu'il suffit de se concentrer sur un seul, pareil pour les listes de coup, j'ai plutot tendance a toujours utiliser les meme attaques. Mais ca reste agreable a jouer, et il me tarde de taper des metal slimes  ::lol::

----------


## Thom

> Hier soir, j'ai eu d'un coup la méchante envie de me refaire *F.E.A.R*, et j'ai bien fait parce que putain c'est quand même un des meilleurs shooter de l'universe. Quel plaisir de replonger dans cette ambiance et de refaire ces fusillades bien intenses. Je sens qu'après celui-là je me referai également Condemned, des mêmes devs, lui aussi assez unique en son genre.


C'est rigolo, j'ai fais pareil... et je m'en rappelle encore assez bien. Les ennemis sont quand même bien agressifs. 

Sinon, en parallèle, je me suis lancé* Oddword odyssée*... ce jeu de nazi au niveau des checktpoint...

----------


## banditbandit

> Hier soir, j'ai eu d'un coup la méchante envie de me refaire *F.E.A.R*, et j'ai bien fait parce que putain c'est quand même un des meilleurs shooter de l'universe. Quel plaisir de replonger dans cette ambiance et de refaire ces fusillades bien intenses. Je sens qu'après celui-là je me referai également Condemned, des mêmes devs, lui aussi assez unique en son genre.





> C'est rigolo, j'ai fais pareil... et je m'en rappelle encore assez bien. Les ennemis sont quand même bien agressifs.


Je vous recommande le Mod F.E.A.R. Resurrection qui est vraiment chaud, et en plus c'est très soigné, bon ya que trois niveaux pour l'instant mais l'auteur continue à bosser dessus.

----------


## Dicsaw

*Forza Apex*: Enfin un jeu qui tourne chez personne mais bien chez moi.  ::o: 

Par contre faut que je trouve un moyen de désactiver les aides, la c'est limite si je dois toucher la manette.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Forza Apex*: Enfin un jeu qui tourne chez personne mais bien chez moi. 
> 
> Par contre faut que je trouve un moyen de désactiver les aides, la c'est limite si je dois toucher la manette.


Il a reçu un patch qui améliore les perfs hier ou avant-hier, ça doit jouer.

Pour virer les aides, tu peux le faire via un des onglets dispo avant le lancement d'une course, le jeu conservera tes réglages.
C'est vrai que par défaut le truc est complètement pété, il suffit d'accélérer à fond en permanence et de tourner à gauche ou à droite en suivant les flèches au sol...

----------


## znokiss

*Serious Sam 3 BF*E.

Le ramdam autour de DOOM m'a donné envie de fast-bourrino-FPS. Après un début un peu poussif (les villes détruites), ça s'améliore très vite. Je suis positivement surpris par la qualité des grandes (voir gigantesques) arènes et le subtil dosage de spawn des ennemis.
C'est clairement plus subtil à ce que je m'attendais. Au lieu de seulement TUER TUER TUER, faut réfléchir un peu et mettre un poil de stratégie. 
On arrive dans un beau coin de désert, et poum, ça commence à spawner en ordre. Vais-je déglinguer d'abord ce gros bipède au fond à coup de missiles, ou bien liquider les kleers (les squelettes tranchants) qui approchent ? Y'a aussi ces petits faiblards de mectons à 2 balles, mais qui ne me ratent pas avec leur mitraillette. 

Alors faut nettoyer en ordre et le mieux, tout en run-straffant sans cesse. Il arrive qu'on se fasse submerger, alors on change, on bute plutôt les petits que d'abord les gros, d'ailleurs les projectiles des gros vont taper quelques petits qui me tournent autour...

Bref, je m'éclate et entre les couches d'ultra bourrino-bourrin, on distingue quelques grammes de finesse brute.

J'ai fait 2-3 screens dans le topic idoine. (c'est marrant comme mot, ça, "idoine").

----------


## Olipro

> *Serious Sam 3 BF*E.
> 
> Le ramdam autour de DOOM m'a donné envie de fast-bourrino-FPS. Après un début un peu poussif (les villes détruites), ça s'améliore très vite. Je suis positivement surpris par la qualité des grandes (voir gigantesques) arènes et le subtil dosage de spawn des ennemis.
> C'est clairement plus subtil à ce que je m'attendais. Au lieu de seulement TUER TUER TUER, faut réfléchir un peu et mettre un poil de stratégie. 
> On arrive dans un beau coin de désert, et poum, ça commence à spawner en ordre. Vais-je déglinguer d'abord ce gros bipède au fond à coup de missiles, ou bien liquider les kleers (les squelettes tranchants) qui approchent ? Y'a aussi ces petits faiblards de mectons à 2 balles, mais qui ne me ratent pas avec leur mitraillette. 
> 
> Alors faut nettoyer en ordre et le mieux, tout en run-straffant sans cesse. Il arrive qu'on se fasse submerger, alors on change, on bute plutôt les petits que d'abord les gros, d'ailleurs les projectiles des gros vont taper quelques petits qui me tournent autour...
> 
> Bref, je m'éclate et entre les couches d'ultra bourrino-bourrin, on distingue quelques grammes de finesse brute.
> ...


Je partage totalement ton point de vue sur ce qu'est réellement Serious Sam.
C'est marrant parce que ce que tu décris est exactement ce qu'étaient Doom 1 et Doom 2 avant que la grosse masse bourrée d'idées conçues ne l'idolâtre comme étant un "gros FPS bourrin boum boum rétro je tire sur tout ce qui bouge".

----------


## znokiss

Oui, on retrouve un peu les mêmes trucs : gros machins statiques qui te bombardent de loin, et petits trucs vicieux qui te sautent à la gueule (les âmes dans Doom, les Kleers et kamikaaaaaaazes dans Serious). 
Par contre, me semble que Doom te mettra plus souvent dans des petits machins labyrinthiques à couloir là où SS te balance de grandes arènes bien vaste où tu peux sniper les gros à 2km.

----------


## Olipro

> Oui, on retrouve un peu les mêmes trucs : gros machins statiques qui te bombardent de loin, et petits trucs vicieux qui te sautent à la gueule (les âmes dans Doom, les Kleers et kamikaaaaaaazes dans Serious). 
> Par contre, me semble que Doom te mettra plus souvent dans des petits machins labyrinthiques à couloir là où SS te balance de grandes arènes bien vaste où tu peux sniper les gros à 2km.


Oui c'est ce qui avait fait le gros changement quand Serious Sam était sorti au début des années 2000. C'était d'ailleurs assez incroyable. Leur moteur était une tuerie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marrant parce que ce que tu décris est exactement ce qu'étaient Doom 1 et Doom 2 .


Faut faire gaffe à ce que t'écris, si Ducon passe par là il va nous faire un AVC  ::ninja:: 

J'ai dû mal à mettre les deux au même niveau,  l'énorme différence de level-design entre les deux est un gros fossé. A la limite c'est plus le dernier Doom qui pourrait se rapprocher de Serious Sam, et encore, dans Sam les arènes sont en générales vastes et vides, on se bat souvent sur le même plan face aux hordes, il n'y a pas l'aspect vertical de Doom 4 (qui lui-même est loin de proposer autant de mobs à la fois). Ce sont deux approches pas mal différentes, et perso je trouve les Sam marrant mais "éprouvant".  C'est plus proche des manic shooters adaptés en vue FPS là où Deom serait un shmup plus classique.

----------


## znokiss

> et perso je trouve les Sam marrant mais "éprouvant".  C'est plus proche des manic shooters adaptés en vue FPS


C'est beau ce que tu dis, parce qu'en y réfléchissant, c'est exactement ça.

----------


## Supergounou

J'avoue... Serious Sam, j'y joue par session d'1h max, le rythme est ultra soutenu, tout le temps à donf. C'est d'ailleurs des jeux que j'adore faire à 2 en mode Serious, 1 vie chacun, ça permet de se reposer après chaque mort. Les premiers Doom, il y a cet aspect labyrinthe qui pète régulièrement et complètement ce rythme.

----------


## Olipro

> Faut faire gaffe à ce que t'écris, si Ducon passe par là il va nous faire un AVC 
> 
> J'ai dû mal à mettre les deux au même niveau,  l'énorme différence de level-design entre les deux est un gros fossé. A la limite c'est plus le dernier Doom qui pourrait se rapprocher de Serious Sam, et encore, dans Sam les arènes sont en générales vastes et vides, on se bat souvent sur le même plan face aux hordes, il n'y a pas l'aspect vertical de Doom 4 (qui lui-même est loin de proposer autant de mobs à la fois). Ce sont deux approches pas mal différentes, et perso je trouve les Sam marrant mais "éprouvant".  C'est plus proche des manic shooters adaptés en vue FPS là où Deom serait un shmup plus classique.


Nan mais on est d'accord. Je me base sur "ce qu'il a décrit". Je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'au delà, si on prend en compte tous les autres aspects du jeu, ce n'est pas "exactement ce qu'étaient Doom 1 et 2".

Je suis le premier à gueuler "non non et non" quand on me vend du Serious Sam, du Painkiller et du Shadow Warrior 2013 comme des jeux rétros similaires à Doom.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> *Serious Sam 3 BF*E.
> 
> Le ramdam autour de DOOM m'a donné envie de fast-bourrino-FPS. Après un début un peu poussif (les villes détruites), ça s'améliore très vite. Je suis positivement surpris par la qualité des grandes (voir gigantesques) arènes et le subtil dosage de spawn des ennemis.
> C'est clairement plus subtil à ce que je m'attendais. Au lieu de seulement TUER TUER TUER, faut réfléchir un peu et mettre un poil de stratégie. 
> On arrive dans un beau coin de désert, et poum, ça commence à spawner en ordre. Vais-je déglinguer d'abord ce gros bipède au fond à coup de missiles, ou bien liquider les kleers (les squelettes tranchants) qui approchent ? Y'a aussi ces petits faiblards de mectons à 2 balles, mais qui ne me ratent pas avec leur mitraillette. 
> 
> Alors faut nettoyer en ordre et le mieux, tout en run-straffant sans cesse. Il arrive qu'on se fasse submerger, alors on change, on bute plutôt les petits que d'abord les gros, d'ailleurs les projectiles des gros vont taper quelques petits qui me tournent autour...
> 
> Bref, je m'éclate et entre les couches d'ultra bourrino-bourrin, on distingue quelques grammes de finesse brute.
> ...


J'ai fait SS3 avec un pote en coop y a quelques mois de ce ça, c'était mi figue mi raisin. La quantité de monstres est géniale, la difficulté aberrante, graphiquement c'est parfois mignon, mais il y a de cruels défauts.
Pourquoi faut attendre 4 heures avant d'avoir enfin des miyards de monstres ?
C'est quoi ces niveau souterrains de merde à "énigmes" ?
Et surtout, le pire du pire : l'absence totale de feeling des armes. Et c'est en fait loin d'être neuf puisque j'ai retâté de Serious Sam 2 et 1 ou c'était pareil. Bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas amélioré ça depuis…

----------


## LeChameauFou

En ce moment je joue à :
- Rocket League
- Resident evil revelations
- call of duty black ops 2 wii u online
- the walking dead saison 1
- Ultra street fighter 4

----------


## ducon

> C'est clairement plus subtil à ce que je m'attendais. Au lieu de seulement TUER TUER TUER, faut réfléchir un peu et mettre un poil de stratégie.


Serious Sam a toujours fonctionné comme ça. C’est bourrin mais sans un minimum de réflexion, pan t’es mort.




> J'ai dû mal à mettre les deux au même niveau,  l'énorme différence de level-design entre les deux est un gros fossé. A la limite c'est plus le dernier Doom qui pourrait se rapprocher de Serious Sam, et encore, dans Sam les arènes sont en générales vastes et vides, on se bat souvent sur le même plan face aux hordes, il n'y a pas l'aspect vertical de Doom 4 (qui lui-même est loin de proposer autant de mobs à la fois). Ce sont deux approches pas mal différentes, et perso je trouve les Sam marrant mais "éprouvant".  C'est plus proche des manic shooters adaptés en vue FPS là où Doom serait un shmup plus classique.


C’est comme ça que Doom a été fabriqué. Les miyiards de WAD qui ont suivi, pas tous. Maintenant, il y a dedans du Serious Sam, du bourrin, du shmup, de ce que tu veux en fait.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Absolute Drift*

Pas envie de le confronter aux circuits, donc je me contente de tourner sur la map ouverte qui fait hub, j'en suis au World 3, c'est galère à gérer mais avec un peu de finesse et de prévision de trajectoire, on s'amuse bien. La promo sur le Humble Store à 4€ est impeccable, je n'aurais pas mis 12€ pour quelques tours de piste avant lassitude (pas encore arrivée).

*WRC Powerslide*

Jeu de rallye mais vu de dessus/perspective, avec des power ups à la mario kart, et avec des opposants (on est 4 par course). C'est en 3d, c'est bien foutu (la conduite, l'adhérence, les dégâts...), je vais voir côté multi pour avoir des opposants un peu plus vachards.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai acheté ce truc pour jouer en vacances/transports/osef de ma vie :


Déjà c'est bien de la merde, du matos chinois mais ça fait à peu près le boulot. Acheté 13 balles sur Amazon, remboursé 8 après que je me sois plaint que c'était de la merde au revendeur.

Sur Android, les émulateurs, ça déchire bien. NES, SNES, GBA, GBC, N64, tout fonctionne nickel même sur mon vieux Moto G.

Du coup je suis sur *Zelda A Link To The Past*.
Et c'est putain de hardcore.
Je retrouve plein de similitudes avec Dark Souls et tant pis pour le paradoxe temporel (monde ouvert non linéaire, t'es pas pris par la main, exploration, plein de combats, pièges,.. Même quand on meurt, on recommence au "checkpoint" précédent en gardant tout ce qu'on a ramassé jusqu'à la mort).
Les combats sont un poil chiants car on peut pas taper en diagonale et une fois qu'un ennemi nous a collé, c'est très lourd de s'en débarasser.
Et franchement hier soir je me suis bien pris la tête sur le boss serpent, quand on tombe de l'arène faut recommencer depuis le début. Et y'a pas mal de RNG dans son comportement, c'est vraiment difficile à lire. Sans les quicksave de l'émulateur j'aurais sans doute abandonné.
Sinon ça a très bien vieilli et ça ne manque pas d'arguments, mais soit je suis nul soit les jeux vidéo sont vraiment devenus très simples depuis.

J'ai aussi testé des jeux cultes de l'époque genre Earthworm Jim ou Megaman, c'est du même tonneau. Complètement hardcore, il faut des réflexes surhumains pour éviter les trucs qui te foncent dedans depuis l'extérieur de l'écran sans avertissement. ça pour le coup je pense pas que je vais m'accrocher longtemps.

----------


## Zerger

Megaman 2  :Bave: 


Très bon choix de se refaire les vieux Zelda, A Link To The Past est un des meilleurs je trouve

----------


## schouffy

T'es cohérent avec toi même, c'est toi qui me l'a recommandé dans le topic des reco  :^_^:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens bah je cherchais un pad comme ça et pour le même usage, mais j'ai jamais trouvé un truc ayant l'air sérieux qui ne coûte pas 50€. Pour les jeux de baston rétro (SFII, KoF 95', ...) ça me ferait ch... d'avoir une croix pourrite... Tu as testé pour du combat 2D ?

----------


## Supergounou

> *Zelda A Link To The Past*.


Best Zelda ever.




> J'ai aussi testé des jeux cultes de l'époque genre Earthworm Jim ou Megaman, c'est du même tonneau. Complètement hardcore, il faut des réflexes surhumains pour éviter les trucs qui te foncent dedans depuis l'extérieur de l'écran sans avertissement. ça pour le coup je pense pas que je vais m'accrocher longtemps.


Le "soucis" de ces jeux, c'est que sans les connaitre un minimum tu vas te faire manger à plein d'endroits différents. C'était des jeux qu'il fallait faire, refaire et rerefaire afin d'en apprendre les subtilités, les meilleurs chemins à prendre, les patterns des boss, etc... pour avoir une chance d'en voir la fin.

On a plus trop l'habitude de ce genre de mécaniques maintenant.

----------


## schouffy

> Tiens bah je cherchais un pad comme ça et pour le même usage, mais j'ai jamais trouvé un truc ayant l'air sérieux qui ne coûte pas 50€. Pour les jeux de baston rétro (SFII, KoF 95', ...) ça me ferait ch... d'avoir une croix pourrite... Tu as testé pour du combat 2D ?


Non mais je peux t'assurer que ça n'ira pas. Je crois qu'aucun pad de ce genre à moins de 50 n'a vraiment une croix de bonne qualité (j'aime bien fouiller pendant des heures avant d'acheter un truc).
Ceux qui peuvent être pas mal, c'est les razer ou steelseries mais ils sont beaucoup plus volumineux, comme des pad x360 quoi. Y'a aussi un clip pour dual shock 3 (j'ai testé la DS3 avec ma nexus 7 c'est nickel, mais avec mon moto G ça marche pas).
Bref franchement si tu veux vraiment des bons inputs précis et réactifs je pense que le pad Android sera pas une bonne solution, en plus il parait que l'input lag est un problème sur BT/Android.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le "soucis" de ces jeux, c'est que sans les connaitre un minimum tu vas te faire manger à plein d'endroits différents. C'était des jeux qu'il fallait faire, refaire et rerefaire afin d'en apprendre les subtilités, les meilleurs chemins à prendre, les patterns des boss, etc... pour avoir une chance d'en voir la fin.
> 
> On a plus trop l'habitude de ce genre de mécaniques maintenant.


Bah maintenant ça s'appelle rogue like et j'aime pas ça  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> T'es cohérent avec toi même, c'est toi qui me l'a recommandé dans le topic des reco


Effectivement, maintenant que tu me le dis  ::ninja:: 

Pour me faire excuser, je rajoute un des meilleurs jeux (de plateforme) de la super nes: *Donald Duck Maui Mallar*



Malheureusement sorti à la fin de la Super Nes, ce jeu est une tuerie sous tous ses aspects !

J'ai passé des heures quand j'étais môme à faire le con avec un manche à balais à cause de ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## Illynir

> Du coup je suis sur Zelda A Link To The Past.
> Et c'est putain de hardcore.


Je suis surpris, car j'ai exactement eu l'effet inverse en y ayant rejoué récemment. La dernière fois que je l'avais fait c'était à sa sortie en 1992, j'avais 10 ans à l'époque et j'en avais chier des bulles pour le finir. Tandis que là je me suis fait baladé en mode une main dans le slip, cocktail dans l'autre sans problème et j'ai été super déçu... J'ai du le torcher en 4/5 heures à peine si ce n'est moins, c'est dire. J'ai trouvé le monde tout riquiqui aussi par rapport à mes souvenirs.

Attention je trouve le jeu toujours super sympa hein, mais la réalité face à ma nostalgie a fait quelque peu mal tout de même.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai du le torcher en 4/5 heures à peine si ce n'est moins, c'est dire.


Sûr? Ça me semble bien peu, avec un temps comme ça tu aurais été placé dans les 250 meilleurs speedrunners mondiaux dans la catégorie "no major glitch" (juste derrière SpikeVegeta).

----------


## Illynir

C'est une blague ?  :WTF: 

Non je suis sérieux, je n'ai plus le temps exacte mais j'ai du le finir en 4 H 40 environs, j'avais même été surpris de ça... Bon j'avais encore pas mal de souvenir du jeu mine de rien ça m'a aidé énormément quand même mais si c'est vrai je vais peut être me foutre au speedrun du jeu, pour une fois que je suis bon dans un jeu.  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

J'arrête pas de mourir et y'a plein de passages que je trouve hyper difficiles  ::mellow:: 
Le pad chinois doit pas beaucoup m'aider, mais bon... Ptête que j'suis nul.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est une blague ? 
> 
> Non je suis sérieux, je n'ai plus le temps exacte mais j'ai du le finir en 4 H 40 environs, j'avais même été surpris de ça... Bon j'avais encore pas mal de souvenir du jeu mine de rien ça m'a aidé énormément quand même mais si c'est vrai je vais peut être me foutre au speedrun du jeu, pour une fois que je suis bon dans un jeu.


Bon, le record est à 1h23 t'en es encore loin, mais le jeu est tellement speedrunné que les premiers doivent être des espèces d'animaux  :^_^: 
Faudrait que je me le refasse aussi, à l'occasion, pour voir.

----------


## Illynir

Oui mais j'étais en mode détente quand j'y ai joué, qui sait si je me met en mode Super Saiyan niveau 3 et que je me mate leurs vidéos pour tout repomper.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nono

> Effectivement, maintenant que tu me le dis 
> 
> Pour me faire excuser, je rajoute un des meilleurs jeux (de plateforme) de la super nes: *Donald Duck Maui Mallar*


La version Megadrive ne m'a pas laissé autant de bons souvenirs. J'ai même abandonné le jeu très tôt. Après l'oeuvre d'art qu'était *Quackshot*, je ne m'en suis pas remis.

----------


## Zerger

> J'arrête pas de mourir et y'a plein de passages que je trouve hyper difficiles 
> Le pad chinois doit pas beaucoup m'aider, mais bon... Ptête que j'suis nul.


On va dire que c'est la faute du pad  ::siffle::

----------


## Lazyjoe

A l'époque je mettais une grosse après-midi à me faire un run sur ce zelda.  :Emo:  :madeleinedeproust:

Et le petit côté "scoring" : la sauvegarde après avoir fini le jeu t'indique le nombre de mort totales durant le run. J'avais réussi à descendre à 5 ou 6 dans mes lointains souvenirs.

----------


## Catel

> La version Megadrive ne m'a pas laissé autant de bons souvenirs. J'ai même abandonné le jeu très tôt. Après l'oeuvre d'art qu'était *Quackshot*, je ne m'en suis pas remis.


Non mais pourquoi tu parles de ça, c'est comme la version Super Nes d'Aladdin: elle n'existe pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'aurais bien voulu me refaire une partie de Dark Messiah of Might & Magic mais impossible de le lancer sur Windows 10. Si quelqu'un a une astuce, je suis preneur.

----------


## schouffy

T'as testé ça ?
https://steamcommunity.com/app/2100/...8840/?l=french

----------


## Fizdol

Reviens à seven.

Ou demande à des expert CPC.

----------


## schouffy

Je découvre le mod himalaya de Far Cry 3 (certains l'appellent *Far Cry 4* il parait) et je suis admiratif devant la capacité d'Ubisoft à détruire méthodiquement tout ce qui pourrait rendre leurs jeux fun.
Là, on prend des outposts et les armes marchent bien, en difficile on tue vite et meurt vite. J'aime toujours assez le système de gestion de la vie, et la furtivité light. Bref c'est sympa.
Mais, le petit bonus Ubi, la petite dorure en caca, c'est les animaux sauvages. Y'en a partout, tout le temps, un loup est bien plus solide qu'un humain (le saviez-vous ?) et ils viennent s'incruster dans tous les combats. Souvent contre moi. ça donne une part d'aléatoire, c'est très énervant et c'est surtout pas intéressant du tout.
Je me souviens plus si c'était aussi lourd en vanilla (Far Cry 3 quoi, je lâche pas ma blague).
Après 2 heures de jeu, je peux pas garantir que je finirai ce truc.

----------


## Dicsaw

Tain en plus t'as choisis le jeu le plus insupportable d'Ubi.

----------


## schouffy

Oula je serais pas si catégorique, y'a de la concurrence quand même  :^_^:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je découvre le mod himalaya de Far Cry 3 (certains l'appellent *Far Cry 4* il parait) et je suis admiratif devant la capacité d'Ubisoft à détruire méthodiquement tout ce qui pourrait rendre leurs jeux fun.
> Là, on prend des outposts et les armes marchent bien, en difficile on tue vite et meurt vite. J'aime toujours assez le système de gestion de la vie, et la furtivité light. Bref c'est sympa.
> Mais, le petit bonus Ubi, la petite dorure en caca, c'est les animaux sauvages. Y'en a partout, tout le temps, un loup est bien plus solide qu'un humain (le saviez-vous ?) et ils viennent s'incruster dans tous les combats. Souvent contre moi. ça donne une part d'aléatoire, c'est très énervant et c'est surtout pas intéressant du tout.
> Je me souviens plus si c'était aussi lourd en vanilla (Far Cry 3 quoi, je lâche pas ma blague).
> Après 2 heures de jeu, je peux pas garantir que je finirai ce truc.


Ouais les animaux c'est relou. Mention spéciale aux aigles ...

Bon ça détend. Comme tu dis, la sensation des armes est sympa et les infiltrations de bases donnent des séquences amusantes, ça suffit pour rendre le jeu pas trop déplaisant. Mais toute la couche "Ubi" est vraiment relou et n'apporte rien.

----------


## znokiss

Purée, ça m'énervait déjà dans Farcry 3, ce déluge d'animaux à la moindre ballade hors des chemins... Sérieux, tu peux pas faire 2 pas sans qu'un groupe de casoar apparait, se fait défoncer par un phacochère.. au final t'es plus dans Farcry mais dans ça : 



je sens que je vais le laisser bien tranquille, le Farcry 4.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba c'est pour faire des vidéos youtube qui beuzzent avec Squizzie qui gueule parce qu'un aigle emporte une jeep dans ses serres.

----------


## poulpator

*Nanard: Son of Rome*
Bordel ce que c'est mauvais. Mais c'est tellement bon en même temps.
Et puis c'est le plus beau jeu de l'univers, à 60 fps. Y a des fiers améri.. pardon, des romains, des barbares sauvageons, une scène de débarquement, de l'émotion, des balistes/gatlings, des QTE, de l'escalade de mobilier urbain etc.. tout y est.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Purée, ça m'énervait déjà dans Farcry 3, ce déluge d'animaux à la moindre ballade hors des chemins... Sérieux, tu peux pas faire 2 pas sans qu'un groupe de casoar apparait, se fait défoncer par un phacochère.. au final t'es plus dans Farcry mais dans ça : 
> 
> http://fr.web.img6.acsta.net/newsv7/.../21/145787.jpg
> 
> je sens que je vais le laisser bien tranquille, le Farcry 4.


Bizarre, je n'ai jamais été emmerdé par la faune dans Farcry 3, hormis un ou deux tigres qui s'invitaient de temps en temps (et qui souvent attaquaient les pirates avant que je lance mon assaut).

Après, j'ai de toute façon décidé de faire l'impasse sur FC4, et ce ne sont pas vos retours qui vont me faire changer d'avis.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai le même souvenir, mais la mémoire joue parfois des tours.
En tout cas le 4 je l'ai viré, c'est vraiment over the top les animaux. Et je vire aussi Primal de ma wishlist, j'ai constaté que la formule Ubi ne m'amuse plus. Et y'a l'air d'avoir encore plus d'animaux dans celui-là.

----------


## znokiss

> Bizarre, je n'ai jamais été emmerdé par la faune dans Farcry 3, hormis un ou deux tigres qui s'invitaient de temps en temps (et qui souvent attaquaient les pirates avant que je lance mon assaut).


Emmerdé non, mais omniprésent oui. 
Tu fais 3 pas à 20m du chemin que ça commence à popper de partout. Je sais pas si t'as déjà pisté du sanglier en forêt, mais c'est quand même 'achement plus dur et compliqué que le parc d'attraction animalier de FarCry. 
Bon, je sais, c'est pas The Hunter, mais je serais bien partant pour un taquet réglable dans les options pour la fréquence/nombre d'incursions animale. Là, il est bloqué au max et je trouve ça relou par moment.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

En fait les animaux terrestres ça va, on les repère, on fait avec... Il y en a un peu trop au m² je suis d'accord, mais ça passe.
Ce sont les aigles qui font putain de chier dans *Far Cry 4*. Toutes les 30 secondes t'en as un, et ce doit être des aigles des cités parce qu'ils sont agressifs. Depuis quand un aigle attaque un humain sans raison ? Ils peuvent se défendre mais ne nous voient pas comme des proies.
Et puis ils ne s'occupent pas que de nous, sans arrêt on entend des types gueuler et tirer vers le ciel, c'est carrément une invasion ! Il y a moins de pigeons dans Paris.

Alors qu'à l'opposé, ils ont enlevé un petit élément qui m'avait plu dans FC3, qui restait discret, qui pouvait me faire flipper s'il me surprenait, ce sont les serpents. J'ai un délicieux souvenir de 2 séquences, à me préparer pour un assaut, observer les ennemis, j'épaule l'arme, et paf je me fais mordre par un serpent que je n'avais pas vu. C'était rare, et ça m'avait plu. Si les aigles étaient aussi rares dans FC4 ça aurait pu être intéressant.
Il y avait beaucoup de crocodiles, c'est possible vu l'endroit, mais du coup je ne me jetais pas à l'eau bêtement, je scrutais avant d'y aller. Bon je faisais ça un peu façon RP, parce qu'en vrai ils n'étaient pas dangereux, juste un QTE à la con, du point de vue du gameplay, ils ont gâché leur potentiel.

Bref ce FC4, je l'ai eu gratos avec ma carte graphique, donc je l'ai fait, ce n'était pas désagréable (il n'y a pas une foule de FPS qui me plaise non plus), mais je le situe au même niveau que FC3, parce que les 2 ont des petites qualités et des défauts que l'autre n'a pas.
Un jeu avec ce que je considère (on ne serait pas tous d'accord sur ces points j'imagine) comme leurs qualités respectives me plairait vraiment.




> Emmerdé non, mais omniprésent oui. 
> Tu fais 3 pas à 20m du chemin que ça commence à popper de partout. Je sais pas si t'as déjà pisté du sanglier en forêt, mais c'est quand même 'achement plus dur et compliqué que le parc d'attraction animalier de FarCry. 
> Bon, je sais, c'est pas The Hunter, mais je serais bien partant pour un taquet réglable dans les options pour la fréquence/nombre d'incursions animale. Là, il est bloqué au max et je trouve ça relou par moment.


Le problème c'est qu'ils ne sont là que pour meubler, comme s'il ne fallait absolument pas qu'il y ait le moindre vide. La tension vient aussi de la surprise, c'est idiot de remplir comme ça.

---
Je continue à jouer à *Dirt Rally*, toujours autant de plaisir. Je ne progresse pas aussi vite que j'aimerais, mais même sur un mauvais résultat, le plaisir de l'immersion en vue cockpit, au volant, c'est un régal.

Et après avoir regardé quelques vidéos pour essayer de progresser un peu (il serait temps vu le nombre d'heures passé sur la série), je me suis remis à *Civ5* et ça me manquait.

----------


## Zerger

Perso j'avais joué à FC4 avec mod réaliste et ca ne m'avait pas plus choqué que ca

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Purée, ça m'énervait déjà dans Farcry 3, ce déluge d'animaux à la moindre ballade hors des chemins... Sérieux, tu peux pas faire 2 pas sans qu'un groupe de casoar apparait, se fait défoncer par un phacochère.. au final t'es plus dans Farcry mais dans ça : 
> 
> http://fr.web.img6.acsta.net/newsv7/.../21/145787.jpg
> 
> je sens que je vais le laisser bien tranquille, le Farcry 4.


C'est à se demander comment la population locale n'a pas été décimée. Sans déconner, le park de Yellowstone est moins peuplé en bestioles.

Un autre truc qui me faisait marrer dans ce jeu, c'est aussi le fait de croiser des clampins même dans des endroits que toi, super héros de la grimpette, tu galères à accéder.

----------


## schouffy

> En fait les animaux terrestres ça va, on les repère, on fait avec... Il y en a un peu trop au m² je suis d'accord, mais ça passe.


ça spawn en permanence donc tu peux repérer ce que tu veux, une fois que l'infiltration a commencé ou les premiers tirs sont échangés, tu peux qu'espérer que y'ait pas un spawn foireux d'aigle ou de meute de renards (!) qui viennent te pourrir ta partie.
Surtout qu'ils ont l'air attirés par les coups de feu...

----------


## Herr Peter

Après avoir été un peu déçu par sa démo, je décide néanmoins de laisser sa chance à *Shadwen*, le nouveau-né des créateurs des Trine, dans sa version définitive. Et j'ai bien fait, parce que le _gameplay_ a bien été réajusté et on a enfin le support de la manette disponible, qui rend le jeu 1000 fois plus agréable à prendre en main.

J'ai lu qu'il était assez court (environ 5h), mais je n'y crois pas, étant moi-même à 4h de jeu et je suis à peine arrivé au chapitre 2 (sur 7 il me semble).

Le gameplay consiste toujours d'amener une petite fille d'un point A à un point B de la map, et ce en détournant l'attention des gardes (ou en les tuant, pour  les moins subtils) pour qu'elle puisse passer, de cachette en cachette. Le but final du jeu étant de buter le roi (mais pour l'instant on ne connait les motifs de l’héroïne, Shadwen).

Autre bonne surprise, le fait que le temps s'arrête quand on ne touche pas aux contrôles est ici pleinement justifié, étant donné que contrairement à la démo, on soit souvent amener à faire un série de sauts très précis d'affilée, et sans cette _feature_, ce serait été la foire aux ratages en tout genre.

Bref, je m'amuse bien et en plus c'est plutôt mignon visuellement.

----------


## ercete

En attendant qu'*overwatch* ne revienne ...
Je tente désespérément de retrouver mon niveau à *Rocket League*
de re-terminer le solo de *gtaV*
de terminer la trame principale de *Witcher 3* (point trop n'en faut : comme du bon vin)
et un peu de *minecraft* avec ma fille sur les genoux

Ma vrai dernière RDJ a été des tricks de ouf sur *Speedrunners* contre un gars qui devait être classé top-moumoute...

----------


## znokiss

Serious Sam 3 BFE, toujours. 
Les petits coups d'adrénaline quand t'avance sur une grande allée, que ça spawne d'un coup de tous les côtés et qu'il faut slalomer entre squelettes, roquettes, cacahouètes, quéquettes... 
C'est épuisant mais j'avais oublié comment c'est trop bon.

----------


## Clear_strelok

ALORS, C'EST QUI LE PATRON ?





C'était Need for Speed: Most Wanted résumé en un screenshot.

Les courses classiques sont finalement assez chiantes, notamment à cause de l'absence de véritables circuits, (Arrêtez de faire des jeux de voiture en open-world alors que ça les dessert plus qu'autre chose...) la présentation typique des jeux de sport EA avec cet horrible mélange de soupe musicale en fond sonore et de bling bling t'es mon pote est insupportable mais les courses poursuites sont très marrantes avec des flics vraiment agressifs et difficiles à contrer si on les provoque trop, et le cœur du jeu c'est finalement ces petits défis qui n'ont l'air de rien comme ça mais sur lesquels on passe dix, quinze, trente minutes pour prendre la place du n°1 du classement en le dépassant de 1km/h.

----------


## Sylvine

Tiens, je l'ai relancé tout à l'heure pour la récolte bimensuel.
Darkmit a eu l'audace de battre un de mes records sur une des courses, en plus en prenant une voiture d'un DLC que j'ai pas.  :Boom: 

Et comme d'hab j'ai pesté contre le coté approximatif du jeu, qui malgré son coté social est pas foutu de te montrer un fantôme du record de tes amis, ou de te donner des temps intermédiaires pendant la course.
Mais malgré ça, et à force d'insister je l'ai battu de 5 dixièmes et j'ai repris ma place indisputée de premier sur 100% des courses.  :Cigare: 



A dans 2 mois, quand je relancerai le jeu pour voir si un autre record a été battu (ce qui est de plus en plus improbable).

----------


## Chataigne

Apres avoir répandu des rumeurs sur mon suzerain, le Duc de Bretagne, comme quoi il se prostiturait dans un bordel à ses heures perdues, je me suis arrangé pour que le fils du Comte du Leon, 2 ans, tombe suite à "un accident" de trottinette, du haut des remparts. Ainsi ma future belle fille devient héritière du Comté à la place de son frère qui apparemment, ne savait pas voler. Hélas complot à la cours du Leon, le comte est renversé par un cousin et mon fils décide de rompre les fiançailles et de se marier avec une proche cousine, mariage qui donnera naissance a  un joli petit mutant  une petite princesse, qui décèdera rapidement suite à des problèmes de santé (promis j'y suis pour rien cette fois-ci, je soupçonne mon second fils bien moins incapable que l'ainé, d'avoir vu la une possibilité d'hériter du domaine de papa).

Prochain objectif, la couronne ducale par la force. Avec ma dynastie à la tète de la moitié du duché, et un Duc détesté par tout le monde ça devrait le faire, il suffit juste qu'un autre vassal se rebelle pour sauter sur l'occasion....

Bref je (re)joue à *Crusader Kings 2*  ::love::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu le vends bien, jsuis pas loin de l'installer !  ::o: 
Pour NFS MW, je l'avais réinstallé mais finalement les potes qui l'ont eu gratuit n'y jouent pas, du coup re-désinstallé, mais je ne serais pas contre un peu d'émulation. Les courses me semblaient peu bandantes, j'avais surtout cherché certains radars et les sauts en longueur. Pour jouer avec les flics, la zone de l'aéroport (dlc Terminal Velocity) est pleine de tremplins, caches, raccourcis, c'est un vrai parc d'attraction. ::):

----------


## Chataigne

> Tu le vends bien, jsuis pas loin de l'installer !


Craque !!!

Tu veux l'argument ultime ? Un joueur a réussi à reformer l'empire romain à la tête d'une dynastie de ....... Cheval.

From Norse to Horse

----------


## Sylvine

Hannn, y'a DeadFish qui m'accusait de pas l'avoir accepté sur Origin, mais se rendant compte qu'en fait si, il a supprimé son message !

Voilà, il fallait que le peuple sache.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> A dans 2 mois, quand je relancerai le jeu pour voir si un autre record a été battu (ce qui est de plus en plus improbable).

----------


## Sylvine

Je parle des épreuves.
Je vois même pas ce que c'est ton truc, c'est le total des points gagnés pendant les courses-poursuites ou c'est le meilleur score ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Comment il me casse mon power trip le mec.
(Et oui, c'est le total de points accumulés pendant une course poursuite de laquelle on s'échappe)

Pour les épreuves j'ai juste la voiture de base contrairement aux kékés qui font les beaux en haut du tableau avec des engins qui vont surement à 300 à l'heure en deux secondes donc bon.  ::trollface:: 
(Et puis j'ai vraiment l'impression que certaines épreuves tiennent à la chance plus qu'à autre chose en avançant, genre l'épreuve qui commence avec une course poursuite avec les flics je vois pas comment tu fais pour les lourder en vingt secondes alors qu'ils spamment leurs patrouilles partout et que tu commence avec déjà cinq aux cul et un barrage pour t'empêcher d'aller sur la droite, le mieux que j'ai fait en restant dans un coin dès que je les avait semés c'était une minute)

----------


## Sylvine

> (Et oui, c'est le total de points accumulés pendant une course poursuite de laquelle on s'échappe)


Oui mais en une seule course-poursuite (en l’occurrence la meilleure), ou un cumul de toutes les courses-poursuites que t'as fait ?




> Pour les épreuves j'ai juste la voiture de base contrairement aux kékés qui font les beaux en haut du tableau avec des engins qui vont surement à 300 à l'heure en deux secondes donc bon.


Ba normalement t'as accès à toutes les voitures (sauf les Most Wanted) dès le début, il suffit de les trouver.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Oui mais en une seule course-poursuite (en l’occurrence la meilleure), ou un cumul de toutes les courses-poursuites que t'as fait ?


A la fin d'une seule course poursuite, pour celle-là je l'avait même pas fait exprès en plus, j'étais en train de faire des allers retours dans le coin de la carte avec une arche et des pentes qui permettent de sauter en l'air longtemps pour remplir le défi de passer 1 minute en plein vol et j'ai du exploser assez de voitures au passage pour avoir ce score une fois que je suis partis.




> Ba normalement t'as accès à toutes les voitures (sauf les Most Wanted) dès le début, il suffit de les trouver.


Ah le con, j'en ai déjà trouvé une dizaine en plus, mais je pensait qu'il fallait les débloquer avec des courses.  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

*Painkiller Black Edition*

Sensations intactes  :Bave:  par contre techniquement ça a pris un coup de vieux.
J'avais pas fait gaffe à l'époque, y'a un système de cartes qui permettent de débloquer des perks (prendre 50% des dommages, trouver 2x plus de munitions,..).
Y'a quelques trucs foireux assez bénins : La physique est abusée, je sais pas si c'est à cause des fps, mais parfois on se retrouve à 8m de haut après un saut foireux sur un tonneau. Et y'a quelques trucs assez difficiles à voir, et mortels en nightmare (les tourelles en prison par exemple).
Mais bon, c'est vraiment du fnu à l'état pur.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Evolve*
Je n'y avais pas touché depuis bien 2 mois, ayant perdu les derniers groupes dont je pouvais faire partie.
Hop, une chasse en random. On a dans le groupe un Assaut joué par un type qui a 0.6h d'expérience. Bon ben voilà, lui souffre sans trop prendre de repères, le monstre subit peu de dégâts et on perd. 
Le Heal le traite en chat parce qu'il a fait de la merde, en même temps il était encore en détermination de rang, ça se voyait qu'on avait un noob, de là c'est pas la peine de lui jeter la pierre.
Le jeu est tellement désert que le ranking ne sert à rien : je suis Silver, avec des Bronze, et un mec qui a dû installer le jeu hier soir. On est trop peu pour être classés par le skill, et dans un jeu où un maillon faible emporte tout le groupe...
Bref ça sent la désinstallation à regrets.

----------


## Zerger

Tu auras attendu jusqu'au dernier moment avant de le larguer, ne culpabilise pas  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est quand même affligeant ces comportements. Je ne joue pas en multi autant que je le souhaite (j'aimerais jouer à PayDay2, acheter et me mettre à Killing Floor 2 qui m'avait vraiment plu), mais je le fais qu'avec des canards parce que ça s'est toujours bien passé.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Painkiller Black Edition*
> 
> Sensations intactes  par contre techniquement ça a pris un coup de vieux.
> J'avais pas fait gaffe à l'époque, y'a un système de cartes qui permettent de débloquer des perks (prendre 50% des dommages, trouver 2x plus de munitions,..).
> Y'a quelques trucs foireux assez bénins : La physique est abusée, je sais pas si c'est à cause des fps, mais parfois on se retrouve à 8m de haut après un saut foireux sur un tonneau. Et y'a quelques trucs assez difficiles à voir, et mortels en nightmare (les tourelles en prison par exemple).
> Mais bon, c'est vraiment du fnu à l'état pur.


Ouais PK c'est bieng, le système de cartes est aussi très sympa et le mode invincible également (faut récolter des âmes si je me souviens bien), l'extension aussi est fort sympa avec l'orphelinat ou le roller coaster, et Stalingrad...  :;): 

Edit : et le moteur physique complément pété c'est du Havok  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> C'est quand même affligeant ces comportements. Je ne joue pas en multi autant que je le souhaite (j'aimerais jouer à PayDay2, acheter et me mettre à Killing Floor 2 qui m'avait vraiment plu), mais je le fais qu'avec des canards parce que ça s'est toujours bien passé.


Sur Killing Floor 2, j'ai rarement eu de souci. Avec un pote, on avait meme tendance a coacher les debutants au micro ou diriger le reste de l'equipe et ca se passait tres bien.

----------


## DCX

Je joue au *mod Mass Recall* sur *StarCraft II The Trilogy*.
Qu'est-ce que c'est bon de retrouver ces maps avec des graphismes améliorés.
Les protagonistes durant les briefings ont de nouvelles modélisations (mention à la secrétaire robotique) et les cartes sont bien retranscrites.
Par contre je n'ai jamais été bon à ce genre de jeu et là en jouant en Medium j'en chie des ronds de chapeaux.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est mignon non ?
C'est Affected Zone Tactics, on dirait un peu du Commando mais en fait c'est plutôt du XCom en PvP, c'est F2P.

Ba c'est à chier, l'interface et les contrôles sont horribles (dire que j'ai osé critiquer XCom sur ce point !), c'est inutilement compliqué pour pouvoir rajouter plein de saloperies P2W, et ça manque cruellement de profondeur (les habilités de chaque classe sont nazes, ça se limite souvent à tirer ou jeter une grenade), le début est chiant vu qu'on te fait contrôler qu'un seul soldat, tu débloques un second assez rapidement mais le troisième ça prend une éternité...

Mais le pire dans tout ça c'est les joueurs.
Je savais qu'ils sont généralement abrutis, mais là ça dépasse l'entendement.
Il y a un seul mode de jeu très simple, c'est de la capture de points façon BF mais sans respawn. Pour gagner il faut atteindre la limite de point ou tuer toute l'équipe adverse (enfin, je présume, c'est jamais arrivé).
On joué une quinzaine de parties avec un pote.
On a eu un taux de victoire de 100%.
C'est jamais arrivé qu'on soit ne serait-ce que vaguement inquiété pour une raison simple : les joueurs ne capturent pas les points.
Même quand ils sont juste à coté d'un, ils s'en foutent, ils préfèrent tirer. 
Et le pire, c'est qu'ils font même pas des frags parce qu'ils ont la trouille d'avancer, ils se tirent dessus des deux bouts de la map, ils enlèvent que dalle de vie, la partie se finit avec grand maximum 2 morts et un score à 150 contre 1000, parce qu'avec mon pote on capture le point central, c'est tout.

Je comprends pas comment c'est possible, en plusieurs heures de jeu on a pas croisé un seul mec qui soit pas complétement débile, pas un seul.


Bref, évitez celui-là, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un jeu équivalent, mais en bien ?
En gros un XCom multi récent où on peut faire du 2v2, F2P de préférence.
Et pas avec une communauté de mongolitos alcooliques.

Atlas Reactor pourrait correspondre, mais déjà il est plus F2P et surtout je crois que tu contrôles qu'un seul personnage, bof.

----------


## Ragondin

Installation de The Division (avec les DVD à l'ancienne), lancement du jeu, mise à jour nécessaire. Pas de souci, je clique et... Uplay ne peut pas télécharger bla bla bla. Le truc merde comme pas possible.  :Gerbe:  Ca commence bien, j'ai hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## hisvin

Quand je pense que j'ai jamais eu une merde avec Uplay. Téléchargement à 2 Mo/sec, lancement immédiat etc...  ::XD::  Après, ne l'utilisant quasiment jamais, je m'en cogne un peu.

*Lords of Xulima:*En mode automatique, 2-3 combats histoire de vider la zone et j'ai fini l'arène. \o/ Fin estimée:2025  ::siffle::

----------


## Thom

Je suis sur *FEAR* en ce moment. C'est un bon petit moment nostalgie tellement je l'avais retourné à l'époque.

L'ia fait encore bien son taf, elle est bien agressive, bien coordonnée... Dommage qu'on n'est pas plus d'ennemis en même temps ni plus variés. 
Mention spécial au fusil à pompe qu'on garde du début à la fin du jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Quand je pense que j'ai jamais eu une merde avec Uplay.


T'as bien de la chance, à chaque fois que je le lance j'ai une couille avec.

----------


## Zerger

> Je joue au *mod Mass Recall* sur *StarCraft II The Trilogy*.
> Qu'est-ce que c'est bon de retrouver ces maps avec des graphismes améliorés.
> Les protagonistes durant les briefings ont de nouvelles modélisations (mention à la secrétaire robotique) et les cartes sont bien retranscrites.
> Par contre je n'ai jamais été bon à ce genre de jeu et là en jouant en Medium j'en chie des ronds de chapeaux.


Faudrait que je trouve le temps pour tester ce mod, ils ont gardé la limitiation des groupes de 8 unites?

----------


## hisvin

> T'as bien de la chance, à chaque fois que je le lance j'ai une couille avec.


Comme je l'ai dit, je ne le lance qu'une fois tous les 36 du mois mais je teste actuellement, vu que vous avez piqué ma curiosité... mise à jour à 2 Mo/sec. Ça va. Lancement du jeu ok. Interface moyenne mais suffisamment fonctionnelle. Après, c'est Dimanche.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Installation de The Division (avec les DVD à l'ancienne), lancement du jeu, mise à jour nécessaire. Pas de souci, je clique et... Uplay ne peut pas télécharger bla bla bla. Le truc merde comme pas possible.  Ca commence bien, j'ai hâte de voir la suite.


Persiste, et si tu peux y jouer avec un pote ou des CPC, plutôt que tout seul, essaie. J'étais pas fan du tout lors de la beta, et finalement ils ont recréé une atmosphère, un contexte assez soigné pour dépeindre un NY post-épidémie, et avec la mécanique MMO-light pour la progression, ça se joue avec plaisir. Je n'y avait pas retouché depuis 2 semaines, hier j'ai pas vu passer les 4h durant lesquelles je suis passé d'une mission à l'autre au gré du matchmaking automatique. On a même papoté avec un chinois super sympa pendant que son pote suréquipé ratissait les mobs.

----------


## DCX

> Faudrait que je trouve le temps pour tester ce mod, ils ont gardé la limitiation des groupes de 8 unites?


Nope, on peut déplacer un groupe de 24 unités  :B):

----------


## Ragondin

> Persiste, et si tu peux y jouer avec un pote ou des CPC, plutôt que tout seul, essaie. J'étais pas fan du tout lors de la beta, et finalement ils ont recréé une atmosphère, un contexte assez soigné pour dépeindre un NY post-épidémie, et avec la mécanique MMO-light pour la progression, ça se joue avec plaisir. Je n'y avait pas retouché depuis 2 semaines, hier j'ai pas vu passer les 4h durant lesquelles je suis passé d'une mission à l'autre au gré du matchmaking automatique. On a même papoté avec un chinois super sympa pendant que son pote suréquipé ratissait les mobs.


Je retente en ce moment. J'espère bien m'y mettre un peu ce soir et trouver un ou deux asiats pour y jouer avec moi.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tu as les 2-3 premières heures (à la louche) à faire sur Brooklyn, ensuite tu rejoindras Manhattan, pour le reste du jeu, là tu pourras grouper plus facilement car Brooklyn fait office de tuto est reste une map "à part".

----------


## elpaulo

Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance






*WTF*

----------


## schouffy

> Serious Sam 3 BFE, toujours. 
> Les petits coups d'adrénaline quand t'avance sur une grande allée, que ça spawne d'un coup de tous les côtés et qu'il faut slalomer entre squelettes, roquettes, cacahouètes, quéquettes... 
> C'est épuisant mais j'avais oublié comment c'est trop bon.


T'as testé le coop ? ça donne quoi niveau lag ? Je me le ferais bien avec un canard si intéressé!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis sur *FEAR* en ce moment. C'est un bon petit moment nostalgie tellement je l'avais retourné à l'époque.
> 
> L'ia fait encore bien son taf, elle est bien agressive, bien coordonnée... Dommage qu'on n'est pas plus d'ennemis en même temps ni plus variés. 
> Mention spécial au fusil à pompe qu'on garde du début à la fin du jeu.


L'extension Perseus Mandate te satisfaira  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Mes potes sont pas là pour se faire un R6, je me rabat sur un petit Titanfall.
Le jeu rame tout au minimum, j'ai pas eu droit à un serveur complet pendant toute ma session et je me retrouve systématiquement avec des mauvais contre des bons, j'ai pas tenu 2 parties.

TITANFALL 2 BORDEL, MAINTENANT !

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Le jeu rame tout au minimum


J'ai eu ça aussi la dernière fois, en fait il faut juste désinstaller et réinstaller le jeu et le problème sera réglé vu qu'il tourne bien littéralement une installation sur deux.
(Maintenant bonne chance pour re-télécharger 60go)

----------


## Sylvine

Le temps que je le télécharge la suite sera sortie.  :tired:

----------


## kennyo

*FTL: Faster Than Light*

Je suis bon, j'ai juste pas de chance.

J'y arriverai.

----------


## CptProut

> *FTL: Faster Than Light*
> 
> Je suis bon, j'ai juste pas de chance.
> 
> J'y arriverai.


30 heure plus tard tu aura toujours la même philosophie.

et t'aura toujours pas gagné  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ca dépend du niveau de difficulté. Pour apprendre le jeu et espérer gagner, il vaut mieux jouer en Easy.

----------


## kennyo

Je préfère jouer en normal et me planter rapidement si j'ai pas la carrure. 

En easy je pousse jusqu'au boss mais il me la met.

----------


## CptProut

> En easy je pousse jusqu'au boss mais il me la met.


Bordel meme en easy avec 30 heure de jeu j'atteint le boss une fois sur dix  :Emo:

----------


## ShotMaster

Bwa, en Easy, j'ai pété le boss au bout de 7 ou 8 runs. Faut juste un peu de chance mais ça passe (notons que le jeu est plus dur si tu actives le contenu de la version Advanced...)

----------


## CptProut

> Bwa, en Easy, j'ai pété le boss au bout de 7 ou 8 runs. Faut juste un peu de chance mais ça passe (notons que le jeu est plus dur si tu actives le contenu de la version Advanced...)


j'avoue ente le hacking, le mind control, et les arme pété, le moindre pirate te défonce passé le secteur 5  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah moi j'ai trouvé le jeu plus facile en Advanced. Mais j'avais déjà retourné le boss quelques fois avant qu'elle ne sorte.

----------


## kennyo

La avec le Kestrel c'est chaud.

----------


## Cabfire

Après une semaine de vacances à rester glandouiller chez moi je n'ai toujours pas fini *Metal Gear Solid 5*, 60 heures la quand même, WTF la durée du jeu quoi. 

Sinon en bon fan de la série, je trouve ça très bien. C'est forcement répétitif de part la structure ouverte du monde et des missions, mais comme visiblement Kojima voulait nous faire jouer ça comme on regarde une série TV, je joue le jeu et ça marche vraiment pas trop mal sur moi  ::): 

Je viens de terminer 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Chapitre 1, WTF j'ai vraiment cru que le jeu était fini quoi, et la fin du chapitre contre sahelanthropus c'est bien bien top.

----------


## CptProut

> La avec le Kestrel c'est chaud.


Le red tail c'est le meilleur pour commencer (Kestrel  :B): .

Je joue sans wiki mais les expert te diront que il y a un meta a atteindre pour reussir a chaque run ( un truc a base de mind control + teleport + stealth)

----------


## Zerger

Le Kestrel est très bien pour finir un run, le Burst Laser II est une très bonne arme, suffit juste de se démerder pour avoir un vaisseau polyvalent. Faut pas hésiter à farmer au maximum chaque secteur afin de pouvoir se faire plaisir chez un marchand.
Si tu arrives à cumuler des Burst Laser et des Flak Canon, ca te fera tellement de projectiles que tu pourras passer n'importe quel bouclier. Niveau défense, 4 shields et du drone de defense ou du stealth bien placé te permet d'être assez robuste.
En plus, avec la version Advanced, tu as encore plus de possibilités d'attaque et de défense.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai eu beaucoup plus de difficulté à terminer un run avec la version de base que la version advanced.
Le hacking change bien la donne : hack une medbay pour que les mecs puissent pas se soigner pendant que tu téléportes ton crew dans la salle d'oxygene.
L'asphyxie, c'est un peu lent mais ça marche bien en easy.

----------


## Timesquirrel

C'est clair, l'advanced permet plus de combinaisons intéressantes de système. Le mind control et le hack font des merveilles.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Nouvelle tentative sur *Dark Messiah of Might & Magic*. Je sais pas pourquoi, je l'ai commencé plusieurs fois sans jamais le terminer. Mais cette fois c'est la bonne. Après une réinstall il fonctionne sur Windows 10 et mes souvenirs m'ont permis de tracer rapidement le passage avec ces saloperies d'araignées. ::lol:: 

Sinon le jeu ? Toujours aussi cool et s'il a clairement vieillit techniquement, je le trouve encore agréable à regarder.

----------


## Anonyme112

L'un de mes jeux préférés. Le boulot au niveau du son est phénoménal, je vous conseille d'y jouer au casque pour bien en profiter.

----------


## CptProut

> L'un de mes jeux préférés. Le boulot au niveau du son est phénoménal, je vous conseille d'y jouer au casque pour bien en profiter.


Le système de combat qui est toujours aussi dingue, ce feeling  :Bave:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Le système de combat qui est toujours aussi dingue, ce feeling


C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je joue toujours "guerrier" en combat rapproché. Les finish moves  :Bave:  Les coups de tatane vers les pics.  :Bave:

----------


## CptProut

> C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je joue toujours "guerrier" en combat rapproché. Les finish moves  Les coups de tatane vers les pics.


Magicien ou tu freeze le sol et les mec glisse comme des looser.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je viens de terminer 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le Chapitre 1, WTF j'ai vraiment cru que le jeu était fini quoi, et la fin du chapitre contre sahelanthropus c'est bien bien top.


Place pas des grands espoirs dans ce qu'il reste.
En fait considère que le jeu est fini et que tout ce qui reste est du contenu secondaire.

----------


## Cabfire

Je m'en doutais un peu, j'avais malheureusement un peu lu ce type de retour. C'est balot, mais ca restera vraiment un bon jeu pour moi. Mais je suis un peu trop fan je crois  ::):

----------


## Golobix

Je viens de me mettre a *Exanima*, un peu d'exploration à faire, surtout des combats...et quels combats  :Bave: 
La physique du jeu permet de faire des choses assez exceptionnelles même si des fois on à un peu l'impression de contrôler un mec bourré. C'est ultra dur au début, mais après c'est très agréable a jouer.

----------


## LeChameauFou

- hotline miami 2 : j'avais laisser le jeu. Et bien il est coton mais cool. J'ai mis 50 minutes pour finir le 20eme niveau. Il en reste 5.

----------


## Zerger

Plus j'avance dans *Underrail*, plus je suis mitigé. Tu peux pas jouer le petit furtif parce que les combats sont très souvent obligatoires et tu peux pas jouer le gros bourrin parce que tu te retrouves trop vite encerclé par toute une armée. J'ai l'impression que le jeu t'oblige à jouer un mec qui doit toucher à tout, parce que si tu sais pas crocheter/hacker/détecter et retirer les pièges, tu peux pas avancer. Pareil, le craft te permet d'avoir du matos bien plus puissant que chez les marchands, sauf que ca t'oblige à te trimballer avec un stock monstreux de composants en kit qui bien entendu pèsent une tonne.

Et surtout... ces putains de marchands qui t'achètent 3 merdes une fois par heure  :tired: 

Bref, je commence à sérieusement déchanter.

----------


## Catel

Toujours dans *Divinity Original Sin*, déjà plus de 60h de jeu (mais j'aime prendre mon temps).

Sans être le BGE, je trouve que ce soft est bourré de qualités.

Facile en mode tactique d'ailleurs. Seul 

Spoiler Alert! 


Braccus Rex

 a été un obstacle jusqu'ici.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Plus j'avance dans *Underrail*, plus je suis mitigé. Tu peux pas jouer le petit furtif parce que les combats sont très souvent obligatoires et tu peux pas jouer le gros bourrin parce que tu te retrouves trop vite encerclé par toute une armée. J'ai l'impression que le jeu t'oblige à jouer un mec qui doit toucher à tout, parce que si tu sais pas crocheter/hacker/détecter et retirer les pièges, tu peux pas avancer. Pareil, le craft te permet d'avoir du matos bien plus puissant que chez les marchands, sauf que ca t'oblige à te trimballer avec un stock monstreux de composants en kit qui bien entendu pèsent une tonne.
> 
> Et surtout... ces putains de marchands qui t'achètent 3 merdes une fois par heure 
> 
> Bref, je commence à sérieusement déchanter.


Perso, le mix combat/furtivité ne me dérange pas mais j'ai un perso hybride fufu/fusil. Pour le craft, je stocke tout dans mon armoire dans la chambre, a noter que  je trouve tout aussi bien chez les marchands.
Mais je me fais chier, le début était chouette mais la le jeu tourne en rond. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 J'ai terminé le dépot A 

 On combat ou on esquive toujours les mêmes ennemis dans les mêmes décors. Les armes sont toutes les mêmes avec juste une augmentation de puissance. L'histoire n'est franchement pas passionnante, je m'ennuie. Encore un jeu qui a été overhypé.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je continue *Thief* avec le Mod Hd Textures, qui me fait littéralement redécouvrir le jeu. Je suis enfin au niveau du Manoir Constantine, et rien  à faire, ce niveau est du pur génie de _level design_, j'ai rarement vu un truc aussi bien branlé et intriguant à la fois dans un jeu vidéo.
C'est d'ailleurs un des défauts de Thief 1er: le contraste entre les niveau géniaux et d'autres vraiment médiocre, voire carrément mauvais et pas intéressants du tout à parcourir. Et je peste toujours autant sur le manque de précision des contrôles, pour tout ce qui est grimpette, sauts et échelles.

--

Sinon je me refais également une partie sur *Sir, You Are Being Hunted*, qui est toujours aussi savoureux et pute à la fois, avec des ennemis qui, contrairement à la grande majorité des jeux d'infiltration, savent nous repérer à 300m si on est trop imprudent. Et cette D.A., je m'en lasserai jamais  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

*Salt & Sanctuary*, je progresse tranquillement à mon ryhtme. On m'avait vendu ça comme un Dark Souls 2D, c'est exactement ça. Peut-être même, un peu trop ça, limite copier/coller, mais quand on aime... Cela-dit, les canards qui se perdaient au début de DS1, passez votre chemin, ce S&C est encore plus un labyrinthe.

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Je continue *Thief* avec le Mod Hd Textures, qui me fait littéralement redécouvrir le jeu. Je suis enfin au niveau du Manoir Constantine, et rien  à faire, ce niveau est du pur génie de _level design_, j'ai rarement vu un truc aussi bien branlé et intriguant à la fois dans un jeu vidéo.
> C'est d'ailleurs un des défauts de Thief 1er: le contraste entre les niveau géniaux et d'autres vraiment médiocre, voire carrément mauvais et pas intéressants du tout à parcourir. Et je peste toujours autant sur le manque de précision des contrôles, pour tout ce qui est grimpette, sauts et échelles...


Quel petit bonheur de lire ton post.  ::lol::  (avec un petit bémol)

Je plussoie vigoureusement ton commentaire sur "le manoir de Constantine". Un niveau comme on en fait plus: une inventivité de génie, un design tout droit sorti du cauchemar d'un dément, une architecture qui perturbe notre logique, Ce level c'est La Quatrième Dimension. Ce niveau il fallait le parcourir à l'époque pour aujourd'hui se rendre compte à quel point les dév talentueux Looking Glass Studios étaient à des années-lumière de la concurrence.

Plus globalement le level design de Thief Gold est impérial. Alors oui il y a quelques niveaux moins bons mais - le petit bémol ; ) - la qualité globale de son level design demeure à mes yeux - inégalée à ce jour!

Thief Gold est au morceau de bravoure dans l'histoire du FPS. Et a ce propos j'écrivais un jour dans le topic Deus Ex 1:  

"J'approuve. Et le plus drôle dans l'histoire c'est que la plupart des gens qui parlent de Thief n'ont joué qu'au 2e en croyant avoir joué au meilleur jeu d'infiltration de l'époque. En réalité en terme de level design, d'ambiance et d'histoire Thief 1 est le jeu supérieur. 

En outre Thief 2 a introduit les caméras et les robots-patrouilleurs qui me gênent vraiment en terme de gameplay et d'ambiance. Certains se sont plaint des mort-viants dans Thief 1 mais ils sont plus dans le ton gothique du jeu. 

A mes yeux Thief 1 comporte le meilleur level design tout fps confondu, et je suis foutrement sérieux. Je me souviens des premières parties enchaînées à l'époque. La liberté de malade et l'ambiance de folie. Le premier niveau, _Lord Bafford's Manor_, est juste incroyable en terme de possibilités mais alors la suite...Il y a des niveaux massifs dans Thief 1. Moi qui avait auparavant été nourri au fps-couloir j'ai eu une révélation, il y avait des moments où en jouant à T1 j'avais véritablement l'impression d'être une créature enfin libérée de ses chaînes, un chien fou ivre de liberté arpentant les niveaux avec délectation. Il faut jouer à Thief 1 pour ressentir ce feeling unique. Cette façon de construire les niveaux s'est perdue avec les années. Si le level design des jeux de l'époque était si surpuissant c'était peut-être dû au fait que les développeurs avaient de solides notions d'architecture. C'est ma conviction en tout cas. Rejouez à ces jeux aujourd'hui et pleurez car ils n'ont pas d'équivalents modernes...

Le seul problème de Thief 1 Gold c'est le niveau de la Cathédrale: non seulement je vous souhaite bonne chance pour trouver la sortie de ce niveau (heureusement aujourd'hui il y a Youtube; ), mais en plus le nombre de morts-vivants vous horripilera. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Alors oui on peut choisir de ne pas activer les réverbères afin de se faire moins repérer, mais alors vous alors passez des plombes à éviter des tas de zomblards...Perso je ne ghost plus les morts-vivants de ce niveau, j'les bute!

"

EDIT: Rien d'autre à ajouter si ce n'est un commentaire sur *le dernier niveau* de Thief Gold. Beaucoup de gens ont critiqué ce niveau pour 2 raisons: 



Spoiler Alert! 


- le début de ce niveau est hyper dur à passer (pénible même), 

- la méthode pour buter le boss de fin est plutôt emmerdante, 



Mais si vous réussissez à passer ce mur du début, alors le chemin qui vous restera à parcourir entre vous et le boss de fin est le plus inventif, le plus marquant, l'un des plus réussi qu'il m'ait été donné de jouer dans un fps.

----------


## Herr Peter

@CrocMagnum

Je n'arrive moi aussi pas à comprendre, à l'instar de toi, pourquoi diable les devs d'aujourd'hui ne font plus des niveaux aussi passionnants que les 2 premiers Thiefs... c'est même très dommage quand on y pense, parce qu'avec les progrès techniques de ces dernières années, ils pourraient nous pondre des design de malades en jouant par exemple avec les éclairages dynamiques, la physique des matériaux, etc.. Vraiment, je ne pige pas pourquoi ils le font pas  ::(: 

J'ai même l'impression que plus on avance, plus les aires de jeux deviennent petites, ou avec des chargements qui découpent le tout de manière bien disgracieuse. Dishonored en est un bel exemple, même si j'adore ce jeu, il aurait été carrément génial avec des niveaux disant 3-4 fois plus grands et plus mystérieux.

Dans Thief Gold par exemple, j'adore le niveau de la Guilde des voleurs, où quand enfin tu trouves comment ouvrir un coffre bien caché, t'as l'impression que c'est un VRAI secret, pas une devinette à la Dora l'exploratrice (malgré tout le respect que je lui dois  :;):  ). Ah et comment parler de génie de design sans mentionner le niveau de l'Opera (Song Of The Caverns), qui m'a vraiment marqué de par son ambiance de ouf  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est une contrainte technique qui a forcé les dévs de Dishonored à couper les niveaux.

----------


## Dicsaw

Et c'est pas plus mal pour Dishonored, plus grand c'est pas égal à plus passionnant. J'avais trouvé la durée de vie parfaite, 10h de plus j'aurai pas pu.

----------


## Herr Peter

Mais la petite taille de certains niveaux faisaient quand même un peu tache, genre la prison dans le DLC avec Daud. J'espère en tout cas que pour le 2ème opus, on aura des niveaux généralement plus grands.

----------


## Haelnak

D'après la preview de JV.com sur Dishonored 2 :



> Si vous trouviez les niveaux de Dishonored trop cloisonnés, rassurez-vous, Arkane Studio a vu les choses en grand. Le développeur nous a en effet affirmé qu'une carte de mission de Dishonored 2 serait aussi vaste que les maps Golden Cat et celle de la distillerie de whisky de Dishonored premier du nom.

----------


## CptProut

> @CrocMagnum
> 
> Je n'arrive moi aussi pas à comprendre, à l'instar de toi, pourquoi diable les devs d'aujourd'hui ne font plus des niveaux aussi passionnants que les 2 premiers Thiefs... c'est même très dommage quand on y pense, parce qu'avec les progrès techniques de ces dernières années, ils pourraient nous pondre des design de malades en jouant par exemple avec les éclairages dynamiques, la physique des matériaux, etc.. Vraiment, je ne pige pas pourquoi ils le font pas 
> 
> J'ai même l'impression que plus on avance, plus les aires de jeux deviennent petites, ou avec des chargements qui découpent le tout de manière bien disgracieuse. Dishonored en est un bel exemple, même si j'adore ce jeu, il aurait été carrément génial avec des niveaux disant 3-4 fois plus grands et plus mystérieux.
> 
> Dans Thief Gold par exemple, j'adore le niveau de la Guilde des voleurs, où quand enfin tu trouves comment ouvrir un coffre bien caché, t'as l'impression que c'est un VRAI secret, pas une devinette à la Dora l'exploratrice (malgré tout le respect que je lui dois  ). Ah et comment parler de génie de design sans mentionner le niveau de l'Opera (Song Of The Caverns), qui m'a vraiment marqué de par son ambiance de ouf


C'est une question de rentabilité, pourquoi ce faire chiez a faire des niveaux qui seront exploré 101% par 1% des joueur.
En plus sa va frustrer ceux qui ont deja plié le jeu et qui ont pas tout découvert.

Autant utiliser moins de ressource et créé un jeu prévu pour 99% des joueur, et on rajoutera des truc a collectionner pour les 1% restant.

----------


## Herr Peter

Bah l'argument de la rentabilité ne tient pour pour le coup, parce que dans Thief, le joueur DOIT tout bien explorer pour arriver à trouver la solution, ce qui est d'ailleurs bien plus valorisant que de chercher des babiole pour les succès Steam à la noix. Et je pense que les joueurs apprécieraient qu'on les prenne moins par la main. 
La preuve avec le succès de la série Souls, qui est, je te l'assure bien rentable  :;): 

@nAKAZZ 
Bonne nouvelle tout ça. Vivement.

----------


## schouffy

Arrêtez de parler de Thief ou je vais encore le réinstaller  ::(:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Arrêtez de parler de Thief ou je vais encore le réinstaller


Oui, voilà, fais ça !  :;):

----------


## thogrinn

Bonsoir tout l'monde, j'viens mettre mon grain ; Alors voila, après plusieurs mois à ne rien lire, aucune news, aucun "changelog" de patch's ou koitesse sur d'éventuels DLCs, j'me suis pris Fallout 4 et ça fait 25h quasi non-stop que je joue comme un gros cochon. Et j'suis à fond !!!!!  ::wub:: 

Adieu vie sociale. Oui. Je suis sortis 2 fois cette semaine, c'est inhumain. J'ai regardé le soleil en coin et...  :haha: 

@plus !!!!!! (A dans...je sais pas...200...300 heures ???  ::trollface::  )

----------


## banditbandit

Je suis sur Victor Vran depuis quelques temps, j'avais lu des critiques comme quoi le jeu était assez court, j'ai déjà plus de quarante heures et je ne suis pas au bout  :ouaiouai:  , alors certes on doit pouvoir le terminer rapidement à condition de ne visiter que les maps "obligatoires" (sur une quarantaine), ça doit revenir à visiter un tiers du jeu, mais je vois mal comment avoir suffisamment de niveau et de matos pour le terminer, surtout que ça se corse sérieusement sur le dernier tiers...

Enfin j'aime bien ce jeu qui a une bonne direction artistique et est très réussi au niveau des environnements et du level design, même si je dois avouer que la lassitude commence à me gagner.

----------


## Zerger

Toujours sur *Underrail*, peut-être que je suis bidon mais quelque soit le build que je tente, il y a toujours une mécanique de jeu différente qui me pête les couilles  :tired: 

Edit: Bon en fait, je crois que j'ai perdu l'habitude des jeux qui t'imposent de vrais choix. Pour le coup, Underrail propose vraiment des gameplays différents en fonction des compétences choisis. Mais il est quand même putain de dur je trouve.

----------


## Basique

Pris d'une envie étrange de schmup j'ai lancé Jamestown, le seul que j'avais dans ma librairie et je prend grave mon pied. Je sens que je vais me lancer dans d'autres.

----------


## Nono

Des jeux *Megadrive*.

Je sens que ça va vite être plié.

Sur le pack 1 Steam, Altered Beast est honteux, Shadow Dancer m'a tenu en haleine un poil plus longtemps mais sans plus, et Golden Axe 1 est plus chiant que le 2. Je pense que je vais m'attarder sur Shinobi 3, et tester Comix Zone et Ecco the Dolphin, mais même comme ça les deux tiers du pack sont à jeter. 

Sur le pack 2, Galaxy Force 2 c'est de la grosse merde, Kid Chameleon pareil, et Super Thunder Blade réussit l'exploit d'être moins bandant que la version Master System. Le reste ne fait pas envie.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Overwatch*
ça supporte pas le 21/9 et je cherche encore comment (et si) on peut passer le jeu en FR, après avoir fait un tuto parmi les plus débiles jamais faits (d'hab' je les zappe, je vais reprendre cette habitude, parce que t'apprendre à viser en te disant qu'il faut bouger la souris pour ça, ou t'expliquer que le chiffre en bas à côté de ta tronche, c'est ta barre de vie, et que tu meurs si elle arrive à zéro....).
Sinon c'est joli et à raison d'un héros par partie, je prends doucement en main des persos aux caracs parfois très intéressantes. J'espère qu'il y a des maps en quantité, parce que mes premières parties sont souvent sur les 2-3 mêmes. 
Enfin je débute total, donc trop tôt pour avoir un avis valable. Pour le moment c'est sympa.

----------


## Stratosfear

> *Overwatch*
> ça supporte pas le 21/9 et je cherche encore comment (et si) on peut passer le jeu en FR, après avoir fait un tuto parmi les plus débiles jamais faits (d'hab' je les zappe, je vais reprendre cette habitude, parce que t'apprendre à viser en te disant qu'il faut bouger la souris pour ça, ou t'expliquer que le chiffre en bas à côté de ta tronche, c'est ta barre de vie, et que tu meurs si elle arrive à zéro....).
> Sinon c'est joli et à raison d'un héros par partie, je prends doucement en main des persos aux caracs parfois très intéressantes. J'espère qu'il y a des maps en quantité, parce que mes premières parties sont souvent sur les 2-3 mêmes. 
> Enfin je débute total, donc trop tôt pour avoir un avis valable. Pour le moment c'est sympa.


Tu passe le jeu en FR dans les options du jeu sur Battle.Net (avant de lancer le jeu donc). Accessoirement ça te le demande à l'installation.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Des jeux *Megadrive*.
> Je sens que ça va vite être plié.


Un temps ça me rendait curieux, mais pas le courage, je sens bien que c'était une autre époque. Un peu comme partir en vacances à 800 bornes dans un combi VW. Les 50 premiers kilomètres tu te fais un trip rétro. Les 750 suivants tu crèves de chaud à 90 km/h en pointe sur l'autoroute, avec une radio qui crachote, coincée sur Nostalgie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu passe le jeu en FR dans les options du jeu sur Battle.Net (avant de lancer le jeu donc). Accessoirement ça te le demande à l'installation.


Ah cool, ça va me faciliter un peu la vie. J'ai fait l'install en même temps que le dîner, des transferts de fichiers, la TV derrière, j'ai dû louper le choix (c'est moche de vieillir).
Testé Reaper et Pharah hier, le fait de pouvoir atteindre les hauteurs, d'avoir de quoi faire mal, et même de pouvoir fuir.... :D

----------


## Herr Peter

Ça a l'air assez marrant Overwatch, mais est-ce que j'ai vraiment assez de temps à lui consacrer ?

----------


## Nono

> Un temps ça me rendait curieux, mais pas le courage, je sens bien que c'était une autre époque. Un peu comme partir en vacances à 800 bornes dans un combi VW. Les 50 premiers kilomètres tu te fais un trip rétro. Les 750 suivants tu crèves de chaud à 90 km/h en pointe sur l'autoroute, avec une radio qui crachote, coincée sur Nostalgie.


L'avantage, c'est que ça ne m'a rien coûté (financé par un drop d'objet KF2), et que je n'ai pas passé plus de cinq minutes à me rendre compte qu'un jeu était pourri.
Je n'ai pas tout essayé, mais pour l'instant, le jeu Megadrive qui peut encore s'apprécier du début à la fin, c'est *Streets of Rage 2*.

----------


## Zerger

Les parties durent 10 minutes. Si c'est pour te défouler, tu trouveras toujours le temps d'en lancer une petite.

----------


## Herr Peter

Hmm ok, intéressant. J'avais peur que ce soit comme Battlefield, ou une partie peu bien durer parfois près d'une heure.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est surtout les 50€... j'aurai un avis quand j'aurai rincé le contenu, mais de prime abord ça fait cher. 
Pas pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de payer ça, mais avec qq potes on navigue plus entre 20 et 35 €, du coup là ça met un frein au départ.
Après, pour savoir s'il les vaut, faut y jouer  ::P:  
Je crois que les jeux Blizzard ont un prix plus stable que ceux des autres éditeurs, c'est un peu moins un souci de claquer 50€ quand tu sais que derrière, le jeu ne sera pas à 30€ dans 2 mois (enfin j'espère que je ne me trompe pas).

----------


## Basique

C'est 40€ et les jeux blizzard ne descendent jamais vraiment de prix.

----------


## Zerger

> Hmm ok, intéressant. J'avais peur que ce soit comme Battlefield, ou une partie peu bien durer parfois près d'une heure.


Ah non là c'est l'inverse, je les trouve même trop courtes. Du coup, le résultat de la partie importe peu (beaucoup moins que le PotG  ::ninja:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est surtout les 50€... j'aurai un avis quand j'aurai rincé le contenu, mais de prime abord ça fait cher.


Ca reste beaucoup plus rentable qu'un Evolve  ::siffle::  (ouais elle était facile celle-là, j'avoue).

Blizzard fait rarement des promos, leur jeux tournent toujours autour des 40 euros. Cher ou pas cher, chacun son avis, mais au moins tu sais à quoi t'attendre. Y'a rarement de mauvaise surprise avec leur jeux, la qualité est toujours présente.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est 40€ où ça ? J'ai vu 60 sur le site offi, et 50 la boîte sur amazon -allez 47€- (très jolie la boîte d'ailleurs, ils soignent vraiment l'objet, à l'heure des clés à tout va, ça fait plaisir).
Le prix descend, simplement il descend bien moins vite que la moyenne. Je pense à Starcraft II ou Diablo ( à la sortie de l'extension suivante, le jeu de base baisse), je ne sais pas si ça n'a pas mis au moins un an à descendre.

----------


## Basique

> C'est 40€ où ça ? J'ai vu 60 sur le site offi, et 50 la boîte sur amazon -allez 47€- (très jolie la boîte d'ailleurs, ils soignent vraiment l'objet, à l'heure des clés à tout va, ça fait plaisir).
> Le prix descend, simplement il descend bien moins vite que la moyenne. Je pense à Starcraft II ou Diablo ( à la sortie de l'extension suivante, le jeu de base baisse), je ne sais pas si ça n'a pas mis au moins un an à descendre.


Le prix officiel est à 40€. Mais c'est des batards alors ils mettent en avant la version origin, qui contient des bricoles en plus et qui coute 60.

----------


## Zerger

https://eu.battle.net/shop/fr/product/overwatch

J'avoue, ils sont un peu fourbes sur le coup, ils mettent surtout la version Origin en avant.
Après, tu peux même l'acheter sur leur boutique US et te l'offrir à toi-même pour gagner la conversion euro-dollars.
Pour les promos, faut attendre au minimum un an ou le lancement d'une extension (Genre pour Starcraft, actuellement, Legacy est a 40e, les deux précédents volets a 20e chacun)

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ca reste beaucoup plus rentable qu'un Evolve  (ouais elle était facile celle-là, j'avoue)


Evolve 343h pour 35+9+12,5€.
Jme suis fait davantage enfler par Battlefield 4, en fait. Que ce soit sur le ratio temps/prix, sur l'aspect "achat d'un jeu vendu tout cassé" ou sur les heures passées à se faire rouler dessus.
Overwatch, quand je vois le roster et les compétences, j'ai plutôt confiance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le prix officiel est à 40€. Mais c'est des batards alors ils mettent en avant la version origin, qui contient des bricoles en plus et qui coute 60.


Ah put*** mais t'as carrément raison en fait Oo sur le site offi en faisant menu précédent on repasse sur une page avec le choix de version.... rah les raclures Oo... on avait trouvé d'édition standard nulle part... /blasé

----------


## Zerger

Erf, tu aurais du demander sur le topic du jeu, ils t'auraient répondu direct  ::(:

----------


## Basique

Pour être honnête si j'avais pas su et que du coup j'avais cherché je me serai fait avoir aussi.

----------


## Fx oO7

Moi en ce moment je suis sur,
Xcom 2 avec pas mal de mods installer pour ajouter de la diversité de customisation et de gameplay.
The division, Hitman, BF4 ( j'aime me faire des partie de temps en temps ), Arma 3 bien sur  ::): 

Et par nostalgie, j'ai réinstaller des jeux qui date  :Rock:  Fallout 2 et son mod, et Dawn of war premier du nom avec toutes ces extensions ( Soulstorm ect... ) avec l'excellent mod Apocalypse.

Voila. Je pense me prendre ensuite Ghost Recon Wildlands si les tests me montre qu'il va être terrible, j'avais bien aimé Ghost Recon : Future Soldier malgré quelques ratés

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Erf, tu aurais du demander sur le topic du jeu, ils t'auraient répondu direct


J'ai pris la version Origins pour celle de base, vu qu'il y a une collector à côté... j'aurais jamais pensé à poser la question en fait, quand tu fais site de Blizzard + Amazon + Google Shopping, c'est OW Origins partout. Même les sites de clés, je n'ai vu que du 47€ et de la "Origins". Le topic est sympa, mais en général trouver pas cher, c'est dans mes cordes, du coup je serai passé à côté. Limite, le truc ça aurait été de le signaler dans le topic des bons plans ( ça a ptet été fait, pas vu passer). J'aurais pu le voir sur l'OP du topic Overwatch, c'est écrit en bordeau sous le sondage qui bouffe 2/3 de l'écran.

----------


## FrousT

> et je cherche encore comment (et si) on peut passer le jeu en FR


Pourquoi tu veux faire ça  ::cry:: 

Meurt, meurt, meurt....  :Gerbe:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Parce que les gens qui jouent trop en VO finissent par conjuguer n'importe comment ?

----------


## Kamasa

> Pourquoi tu veux faire ça 
> 
> Meurt, meurt, meurt....


Qu'est ce qu'il y a de dérangeant ? 
Tu as peur qu'un jour tu te mettes à jouer avec Tracante, Faiseuse-de-Veuves ou Faucheur ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

> Qu'est ce qu'il y a de dérangeant ? 
> Tu as peur qu'un jour tu te mettes à jouer avec Tracante, Faiseuse-de-Veuves ou Faucheur ?


Tu risque surtout de jouer ce perso  ::P:

----------


## Yakaaa

> Parce que les gens qui jouent trop en VO finissent par conjuguer n'importe comment ?


Ah ah. Non.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Meurt, meurt, meurt....


Si.

----------


## Sylvine

> Hmm ok, intéressant. J'avais peur que ce soit comme Battlefield, ou une partie peu bien durer parfois près d'une heure.


Ouais nan, si tu joues sur les réglages de base c'est plutôt 30 minutes grand max, une heure c'est les serveurs pour mongoliens à 15000 tickets.

Et Overwatch c'est nul, ça devrait te plaire.  ::trollface:: 
Mais faut y jouer en VF, parce que... parce que je vois pas l’intérêt de mettre autre chose.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Overwatch je n'arrive pas à cerner le jeu.
Je m'attendais à un TF2-like agrémenté de Moba mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt l'inverse. Et les Moba j'aime pas  :tired: 
Et à chaque fois que je vois une vidéo ce sont des mecs qui lâchent des pouvoirs ultime  pour dératiser l'équipe adverse ; à côté de ça,  massacrer des joueurs lors d'une transformations en  Démon dans le  multi de Doom ça paraîtrait presque skillé.

----------


## Zerger

Il manque le mot casu dans ton post pour faire une bonne shitstorm  :;): 

Je pense que comme dans tout jeu, à bas niveau, le ressenti est différent. Repasse dans un mois quand les gens auront appris à éviter un dragon au loin et à ne pas rester dans le champs de vision d'un MacCree/Soldat76 et tu sentiras la différence je pense.

De tout facon, le PotG ne sert à rien et ne représente rien, faut pas trop s'y attarder.

----------


## schouffy

*Styx Master of Shadows*

J'avais essayé d'y jouer y'a quelques mois et j'avais pesté contre un peu tout, la rigidité et l'imprécision des sauts notamment. Et j'avais pas été bien loin (genre le premier usage du clone pendant le tuto et j'avais benné le jeu).
Là je lui ai redonné une chance (merci Herr Peter, une fois n'est pas coutume  ::P: ), et j'admets que je me suis trompé.

Le jeu est difficile (difficulté 3/4), c'est de la vraie infiltration, y'a beaucoup de gardes et on a aucune chance au combat. Les niveaux sont semi-ouverts et on cherche *vraiment* un chemin qui nous permettra de ghoster tout le monde. Les maps sont vraiment impressionnantes dans les possibilités qu'elles offrent, y'a du syndrome Deus Ex bien sûr (porte ou canalisation ou grimpette) mais c'est permanent et bien entremêlé et très vertical. Non vraiment je crois que c'est un terrain de jeu d'infiltration vraiment parmi les meilleurs qu'il m'ait été donné de voir.

Y'a un gros manque de finition sur plusieurs aspects par contre. Par exemple, quand on tue un gars, si le cadavre n'a pas assez de place par terre la physique va le faire rebondir et éventuellement tomber sous les yeux d'un autre garde. Dans un jeu d'infiltration un peu dur, j'aurais préféré que les ragdoll soient désactivés quitte à ce que le corps clippe un peu dans le décor.
On peut pas se déplacer pendant qu'on étrangle un gars aussi, c'est assez rigide. 
On peut pas franchir un angle quand on est suspendu à une corniche, ça c'est bien con, Tomb Raider 4 le faisait.
Les sauts sont bizarres, mais on s'y fait et y'a de l'air control donc on peut rattraper ses boulettes. On sait jamais vraiment si on va arriver à atteindre une plateforme ou un point d'accroche, au début ça m'emmerdait, mais en fait on y arrive souvent et ça donne un côté tendu, "au jugé", au jeu qui n'est pas désagréable.
Ah le plus chiant c'est les balais, sauts et autres conneries disséminés un peu partout, que Styx se prends dans sa grosse hitbox et ça rend suspicieux à 10 mètres à la ronde.

Techniquement je trouve ça vraiment pas mal, surtout étant donné la profondeur de champ et la taille des maps. L'histoire par contre me passionne pas trop mais c'est pas un critère de choix pour moi.

J'ai joué 4 heures et j'ai fait qu'une mission (c'est dur et elles sont longues (cmb)), donc j'ai hâte de voir ce que va donner la suite.

----------


## Herr Peter

Schouffy découvre enfin la Lumière, tout n'est pas perdu  :;): 


Et oui, le level design est franchement excellent et je trouvais ça dommage que tu passes à côté de ce jeu, qui je l'admets, ne sait pas se rendre particulièrement sexy durant la 1ère heure de jeu.

Ah et ces foutus balais, j'avais bien pété un plomb aussi parfois, je te comprends. Par contre tu verras, le tout dernier niveau du jeu n'aurait tout simplement pas du exister, tellement il est merdique et en totale disharmonie (il me semble que ce mot existe...) avec le reste du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et Overwatch c'est nul, ça devrait te plaire.


'culé  :;):  Ouais Overwatch me tente bien, je craquerai surement d'ici quelque temps, quand la hype sera retombée et que les vraies critiques vont commencer à se pointer.

----------


## Zerger

T'avais pas testé l'Open Beta ? Non mais allo !

----------


## Sylvine

> quand la hype sera retombée et que les vraies critiques vont commencer à se pointer.


Mais elles sont déjà là.

----------


## Zerger

Des vraies critiques sur un simple weekend de beta...

Joli boulard  :;): 

Sinon, il y a le topic du jeu avec des débats quotidiens, du drama, etc... Tout ce qui t'aidera a te faire une idee.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas non plus de ma faute si le jeu a tellement peu de profondeur que tu peux le cerner en un weekend.  :;):

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Après un hiatus, je viens de dézinguer Sif sans grandes difficultés. J'en ai profité pour me lancer sur le nettoyage de la Nouvelle Londo, là aussi sans trop de difficultés. Par contre, j'ai bloqué sur le boss (les 4 rois) dû à une connerie. Je croyais qu'il fallait utiliser le crâne torche pour passer dans la zone et je me suis retrouvé sans bouclier. Ca m'emmerde de perdre 36K âmes.

----------


## Zerger

On est d'accord la-dessus, le jeu se veut tres facile a prendre en main, les mecaniques sont simples et immédiates. Au final, c'est surtout un bon défouloir instantané.

Ca me fait penser au début de Heroes of the Storm, ou tout le monde a débarqué sur le jeu en faisant n'importe quoi, sous prétexte que les mecs avaient 500 heures sur LoL ou DotA, que le jeu était une grosse casualisation avec plein de mécaniques simplifiés, etc...
Il a fallu un peu de temps pour que les joueurs comprennent l'importance des objectifs, la prise des mercenaires sur les timings cruciaux et que les parties prennent une allure stratégique. Apres le jeu n'a peut etre pas fait le carton espéré, mais il a trouvé son public.

Pour Overwatch c'est pareil, les Bastions paraissent OP car les gens ont encore du mal a les gérer, ca communique peu in-game, la possibilité de changer de perso au cours de la partie est tres tres peu exploitée (alors que c'est a mon avis, le gros point fort de ce jeu). Il faudra savoir déterminer quand, qui et pour quel autre perso le switch devient nécessaire au cours de la partie, ce qui nécessite de savoir jouer différents roles.
Bref, je pense quand meme que dans les semaines a venir, les ressentis vont pas mal varier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Dark souls:*Après un hiatus, je viens de dézinguer Sif sans grandes difficultés. J'en ai profité pour me lancer sur le nettoyage de la Nouvelle Londo, là aussi sans trop de difficultés. Par contre, j'ai bloqué sur le boss (les 4 rois) dû à une connerie. Je croyais qu'il fallait utiliser le crâne torche pour passer dans la zone et je me suis retrouvé sans bouclier. Ca m'emmerde de perdre 36K âmes.


36K a ton niveau, ca se farme vite. Bon, bientot la fin  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour Overwatch c'est pareil, les Bastions paraissent OP car les gens ont encore du mal a les gérer


C'est même pas une question d'être OP, c'est ultra facile à contrer, tout le jeu est un gros chifoumi.
C'est bien ça le problème, toute la maitrise du jeu réside dans le fait de connaitre les classes et leurs Némésis, il suffit ensuite simplement de prendre la classe qui correspond au problème. D'ailleurs ça me fait un peu marrer que tu parle du changement de classe en cours de partie comme du point fort du jeu alors que c'est la norme sur les FPS multi, c'était justement une des originalités des MOBA de restreindre ça.
Le truc c'est que ça casse complétement le coté jeu à personnage dans lesquels tu as ton petit favori qui correspond à ton style de jeu.

La seule classe que j'aimai un peu c'était Pharah, ba si en face c'était la fête au sniper et à la tourelle j'étais obligé de jouer un truc chiant genre un tank.
Contrairement à toi j'aurai trouvé bien plus intéressant que le jeu embrasse plus le coté MOBA et empêche de changer de classe en jeu, avec en contrepartie l'assurance que tu ne puisses pas te retrouver face à des situations injouables simplement à cause de la composition des équipes.

Ça me rappelle toujours cet article du regretté Dr Loser à propos de l'antique BF2 (un jeu révolutionnaire dans lequel on pouvait changer de personnage en cours de partie).

----------


## Haelnak

> La seule classe que j'aimai un peu c'était Pharah, ba si en face c'était la fête au sniper et à la tourelle j'étais obligé de jouer un truc chiant genre un tank.


Euh...

Contre les snipers, Pharah, ça peut très bien faire le taf. Tout comme Genji ou Tracer voire Faucheur. On voit même souvent des Pharah pour contrer les snipers. Après c'est sûr qu'il ne faut pas faire du vol stationnaire. 
Idem contre Bastion, une Pharah c'est pas mal, Tracer et Fatale c'est jouable et Genji est un enfer pour les tourelles. 

Et ce ne sont pas des tanks.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça peut faire le taf quand tu joues contre des mecs qui savent pas jouer, sinon tu te fais démonter la gueule. Forcément, tu te traines le cul quand t'es en l'air et y'a rien pour te protéger.
Et n'essayons pas de remettre mon skill en jeu, j'étais quasiment systématiquement en haut du kikimetre.

Et j'en doute pas que c'est jouable avec tel autre personnage, mais je suis justement en train de dire que ça me saoule de changer parce que je me fais chier avec.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça peut faire le taf quand tu joues contre des mecs qui savent pas jouer, sinon tu te fais démonter la gueule. Forcément, tu te traines le cul quand t'es en l'air et y'a rien pour te protéger.
> Et n'essayons pas de remettre mon skill en jeu, j'étais quasiment systématiquement en haut du kikimetre.


Je dois avoir le même kikimetre que toi et je maintiens que Pharah fait très bien le taf contre un Bastion. Il n'a pas un FoV de 360° et tu n'es pas le seul à vouloir le faire tomber.
Le mec est statique et il faut balancer 3 roquettes. Suffit de décaler 3 fois, tu le fais sans perdre de vie s'il ne profite pas du wallhack pété du sniper pour anticiper ton mouvement. 
Si tu es couvert par un tank (le bouclier de Reinhardt/D.Va), c'est encore plus tranquille et le wallhack gêne moins.

J'ai joué plusieurs heures à la beta et j'ai ~140 parties sur le jeu final, et ça se vérifie presque toujours. 

Idem pour Pharah contre Widowmaker même s'il faut la jouer plus finement. 
Elle a un FoV de 30 si elle est en train de viser ou doit attendre près d'une seconde pour te mettre une balle à 17 si elle ne visait pas. Tu as largement le temps de lui mettre une roquette à 120 et de la virer de sa pose avec ton "E". Ensuite même une roquette à côté suffit pour la tuer...

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais merci, là t'es en train de me dire qu'en 1v1 t'as une chance de les tuer.
Oui c'est techniquement faisable, oui si t'as une équipe bien équilibrée et qui joue bien ensemble tu vas y arriver, j'ai pas dis que l'équilibrage était foiré.

Mais moi j'ai assisté à des cas de figure où t'as l'équipe qui défend qui est composé exclusivement de snipers et de tourelles et que les mecs sont pas trop manchots, et que dans mon équipe personne ne veut prendre de tank ou de toubib, parce que soyons honnêtes 3 secondes, c'est chiant comme la mort.

Ba là tu passera pas tant que t'auras pas changé de classe, c'est tout.

----------


## Haelnak

Se retrouver sans support ni tank, c'est un cas extrême. Je ne suis même pas sûr que ce me soit arrivé 5 fois sur mes 141 parties.
Et tu as beaucoup de joueurs qui trouvent fun de jouer ces rôles et y prennent du plaisir.

D'ailleurs D.Va (tank) est plutôt sympa, tout comme Zenyatta (support) même pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas ces postes (moi notamment).

----------


## Sylvine

> Se retrouver sans support ni tank, c'est un cas extrême.


Non, ça m'est arrivé constamment, parce que je jouais avec mes potes et que personne ne voulait (parce que je le rappelle, c'est chiant).

Et oui, il y a des joueurs qui trouvent sympa de jouer ces classes. C'est globalement des mecs qui sont pas trop FPS, et qui niveau multi sont plus habitués à des jeux comme les MMORPG à la WoW (y'a un lien), pas très skillés mais où chacun a un rôle bien défini et où la victoire collective s'obtient en suivant scrupuleusement sa feuille de route.

C'est Valve qui a compris ça en premier avec TF2. Ton petit cousin mongoloïde veut jouer avec toi à un FPS ? Tu lui fait jouer medic, il aura juste à te suivre en cliquant sur un bouton et suivre quelques consignes basiques (en gros savoir où se positionner pour pas s'en prendre plein la gueule et quand balancer son ulti).

Moi j'ai un pénis énorme et un cerveau particulièrement actif, je lance pas un jeu vidéo pour garder le doigt enfoncé sur le clic gauche en suivant vaguement les autres joueurs.
Si une équipe de gens comme moi jouent contre une équipe de petits cousins mongoloïdes, on va se retrouver face à un dilemme cruel : Soit on perd, soit on se fait chier.

J'ai trouvé une solution infaillible, je joue pas à Overwatch.

----------


## purEcontact

Vous pourrissez tellement le thread avec des conneries que ça donne pas envie de faire un retour un minimum sérieux sur le jeu.  ::sad::

----------


## elpaulo

> Non, ça m'est arrivé constamment, parce que je jouais avec mes potes et que personne ne voulait (parce que je le rappelle, c'est chiant).
> 
> Et oui, il y a des joueurs qui trouvent sympa de jouer ces classes. C'est globalement des mecs qui sont pas trop FPS, et qui niveau multi sont plus habitués à des jeux comme les MMORPG à la WoW (y'a un lien), pas très skillés mais où chacun a un rôle bien défini et où la victoire collective s'obtient en suivant scrupuleusement sa feuille de route.
> 
> C'est Valve qui a compris ça en premier avec TF2. Ton petit cousin mongoloïde veut jouer avec toi à un FPS ? Tu lui fait jouer medic, il aura juste à te suivre en cliquant sur un bouton et suivre quelques consignes basiques (en gros savoir où se positionner pour pas s'en prendre plein la gueule et quand balancer son ulti).
> 
> Moi j'ai un pénis énorme et un cerveau particulièrement actif, je lance pas un jeu vidéo pour garder le doigt enfoncé sur le clic gauche en suivant vaguement les autres joueurs.
> Si une équipe de gens comme moi jouent contre une équipe de petits cousins mongoloïdes, on va se retrouver face à un dilemme cruel : Soit on perd, soit on se fait chier.
> 
> J'ai trouvé une solution infaillible, je joue pas à Overwatch.


Wow. Juste wow.

----------


## Illynir

Jouer à un vrai FPS multi comme Quake Live et on en parle plus.  :tired:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Non, ça m'est arrivé constamment, parce que je jouais avec mes potes et que personne ne voulait (parce que je le rappelle, c'est chiant).
> 
> Et oui, il y a des joueurs qui trouvent sympa de jouer ces classes. C'est globalement des mecs qui sont pas trop FPS, et qui niveau multi sont plus habitués à des jeux comme les MMORPG à la WoW (y'a un lien), pas très skillés mais où chacun a un rôle bien défini et où la victoire collective s'obtient en suivant scrupuleusement sa feuille de route.
> 
> C'est Valve qui a compris ça en premier avec TF2. Ton petit cousin mongoloïde veut jouer avec toi à un FPS ? Tu lui fait jouer medic, il aura juste à te suivre en cliquant sur un bouton et suivre quelques consignes basiques (en gros savoir où se positionner pour pas s'en prendre plein la gueule et quand balancer son ulti).
> 
> Moi j'ai un pénis énorme et un cerveau particulièrement actif, je lance pas un jeu vidéo pour garder le doigt enfoncé sur le clic gauche en suivant vaguement les autres joueurs.
> Si une équipe de gens comme moi jouent contre une équipe de petits cousins mongoloïdes, on va se retrouver face à un dilemme cruel : Soit on perd, soit on se fait chier.
> 
> J'ai trouvé une solution infaillible, je joue pas à Overwatch.


Not sure if serious  :tired: .

Si c'est le cas, autant je comprend que le jeu ne puisse pas te plaire, autant ces "arguments" là...  ::mellow::

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai relancé PGR4. Les courses ou il faut engranger les kudos à motos en enchainant les dérapages et les acrobaties.  ::love::  L'inertie et tous les tricks différents, on dirait du Wave Race.  ::love::

----------


## Kayrah

En ce moment je joue à *Wolfenstein The Order*.
C'est pas mal, très axé sur l'action et il n'y a pas de temps mort. 
J'ai peur de le terminer rapidement vu comment je bourrine le jeu, mais bon, il faut bien arriver au bout à un moment  :Emo:  Je ferai bien le stand-alone juste après mais je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.

----------


## Nephizz

*Mother 3* avec la fan trad anglaise, après avoir vu Boulapoire et Kamui de Gamekult parler à plusieurs reprises de ce jeu comme si c'était la 8éme merveille du monde.
J'avais déjà essayé de me lancer dans Earthbound vu que c'est soit disant un chef d'oeuvre mais je n'avais pas accroché. Alors que là j'ai joué pendant 6 heures d'affilé hier, et je n'ai qu'une envie: continuer.
Peut être que le fait de jouer des persos adultes y est pour beaucoup. Mais il y a aussi l'ambiance très particulière qui met assez mal à l'aise par moments, un véritable enjeu dès le début de l'histoire et des mystères qui s'accumulent.
Bref, je ne sais pas encore si le jeu est à la hauteur de sa réputation mais il a su m'accrocher dès le début, contrairement à Earthbound.

----------


## Momock

@Nephiz: qu'entends-tu par "le début de Earthbound"? (où as-tu lâché l'affaire, en gros)

----------


## schouffy

> En ce moment je joue à *Wolfenstein The Order*.
> C'est pas mal, très axé sur l'action et il n'y a pas de temps mort. 
> J'ai peur de le terminer rapidement vu comment je bourrine le jeu, mais bon, il faut bien arriver au bout à un moment  Je ferai bien le stand-alone juste après mais je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.


Le jeu est assez long même si tu le traces (il est prévu pour être tracé d'ailleurs je trouve). Le standalone est moins bon mais ça reste sympa.

----------


## Nephizz

> @Nephiz: qu'entends-tu par "le début de Earthbound"? (où as-tu lâché l'affaire, en gros)


Ca remonte à longtemps mais de mémoire c'était à la seconde ville quand il faut sauver la nana, donc c'est assez tôt dans le jeu. Après je ne dis pas que le jeu est mauvais (surtout que je suis mal placé pour dire ça vu que j'ai abandonné très tôt), c'est juste que je n'ai pas eu envie de continuer.

----------


## Basique

Comme beaucoup Overwatch. Et du coup j'ai envie de faire un post pour expliquer pourquoi le design de TF2 est mieux que celui d'OW et pourquoi Blizzard ont rien compris sur certains points. Je vais essayer de me motiver.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Comme beaucoup Overwatch. Et du coup j'ai envie de faire un post pour expliquer pourquoi le design de TF2 est mieux que celui d'OW et pourquoi Blizzard ont rien compris sur certains points. Je vais essayer de me motiver.


Te fatigue pas, ça va partir sur 10 pages pour t'expliquer que tu n'as rien compris et que si si, c'est mieux OW, si si, c'est tout à fait lisible le bordel à l'écran, si si, ça reste du FPS stratégique, non non, c'est pas un problème de faire un chifoumi avec 21 classes (Pierre-Feuille-Papier-Ciseaux-Colle-Gomme-Marker-Agrafeuse-Stabilo-Tipp Ex-Fusain-Intercalaire fluo-Pochette plastique-Trousse-Clé-Décapsuleur-Trombone-Elastique-Scotch-Mouchoir-Wallpaper). Enfin si tu tentes je lirai ça avec un intérêt certain.

----------


## Basique

En fait j'aimerai bien mettre par écrit un point particulier de game design qui faisait le sel de TF2 et qui n'existe pas dans OW.

Après perso pour l'instant j'aime quand même bien le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les chapeaux ?  ::ninja:: 


Quel point, en gros ? tu pourras toujours étayer plus tard.

----------


## Supergounou

OUAI vAZY BALANCE§§§

----------


## DeadFish

> Te fatigue pas, ça va partir sur 10 pages


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...du-game-design

C'est fait pour ça, nom de Dieu. Du sang, de la chique et du mollard, c'est ça qu'on veut.

----------


## Zerger

Tant que tu traites pas les joueurs d'OW de mongoliens, devrait pas y avoir de souci.

----------


## Basique

Je parle de parties publiques et pas de compet pour qu'on soit clair.

TF2 à été conçu autours du rythme des parties. C'est plus compliqué qu'un jeu solo pour faire du rythme, des moments épiques, des moment calmes et une bonne alternance entre les phases.

La réponse de tf2 c'est de faire un jeu basé sur des fronts (un ou plusieurs). Les classes tournent quasiment toutes autours de cette gestion du front sauf 2 mais j'y reviendrait. Et ce front est rythmé au rythmes des ubers. Ça a deux effets, ça donne un coté épique au moment ou la ou les ubers sont claqués et c'est généralement ce moment ou le front se casse complétement. Ensuite aux équipes de gérer cette situation. Le deuxième effet c'est que ça met le médic au centre du jeu et rend la classe très intéressante même si elle tire peu. 

Les deux classes qui ne jouent pas le front sont le scout et le Spy surtout qui est la deuxième méthode pour casser le front (désactivation des tourelles et backstab des points clés de la défense).

On a donc des parties avec des physionomies clairements compréhensibles et identifiables rapidement : des points ou un chariot avec des lignes défensives claires. Et le rythme fait des vagues entre front, moment épique, débandade dans un camps et vague calme avant la tempête.


Dans OW il n'y a pas toute cette gestion du rythme parce que tout le monde à des ultis. Ça donne un jeu plus brouillon. On peut avoir des moments rigolo avec les ultis mais elles ne font pas offices de charnière comme peuvent l'être la gestion de l'uber et des spy.


En gros OW rate le côté rythme. Et pour palier à ce problème on a la place des parties extrêmement courte.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Tant que tu traites pas les joueurs d'OW de mongoliens, devrait pas y avoir de souci.


Il n'y a que la vérité qui blesse  ::ninja::

----------


## Basique

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...du-game-design
> 
> C'est fait pour ça, nom de Dieu. Du sang, de la chique et du mollard, c'est ça qu'on veut.


Ouais je voulais le mettre là si je fais un truc un peu plus poussé.

----------


## Stratosfear

> [...] Et pour palier à ce problème on a la place des parties extrêmement courte.


Question de point de vue. Personnellement, vu mon temps de jeu quotidien, je préfère des parties courtes (7-10 minutes) qu'une partie qui s'éternise. J'avais essayé TF2 dans une période de creux, et le jeu ne m'avait pas retenu car je trouvais le rythme assez bizarre.

Les ultis de chaque personnages, une fois que tu les connais bien et que tu sais comment les contrer/esquiver, sont rarement un problème. Par contre, des ultimes biens coordonnés peuvent péter une ligne de front. D'où l'importance de jouer en équipe. Une partie rapide en PU sera effectivement très brouillonne. Mais jouer seul n'est pas vraiment conseillé. L'ajout de parties classées devrait aussi apporter des choses différentes au jeu, les joueurs y joueront plus "sérieusement" et une vraie meta en emmargera, avec ses stratégies organisées, ce qui, à termes, orientera le gameplay entier du titre.

Je pense qu'on pourra comparer TF2 et OW dans quelques mois/années, le temps que les stratégies et les connaissances des joueurs s'étoffent. Je doute que TF2 aie eu le même gameplay tant vanté 15 jours après sa sortie (je n'en sais rien, je n'y ai touché après plusieurs années de service), mais plutôt que ça s'est mis en place doucement. Comme le fera (espérons) Overwatch.

----------


## Prinny

Je joue à Bloodborne.
Sa maman c dur  ::cry:: 
En vrai, j'ai quelque chose comme 5 heures de jeu, j'ai même pas battu le monstre Clerical !  ::): 
Mais c'est tellement bon !  :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> Dans OW il n'y a pas toute cette gestion du rythme parce que tout le monde à des ultis. Ça donne un jeu plus brouillon. On peut avoir des moments rigolo avec les ultis mais elles ne font pas offices de charnière comme peuvent l'être la gestion de l'uber et des spy.


Bah... si.

C'est l'exécution d'ulti en synergie qui défini ce rythme, et selon la composition des teams, certains personnages précis vont ouvrir l'attaque qui va casser le front (charnière). Donc au final, à la différence de TF2, OW ne se limite pas à un seul élément déclencheur. On a une palette à notre disposition bien plus vaste, qui va varier en rapport aux switchs des personnages.

Et derrière, il y a toujours les flankers qui vont faire chier dans le dos et saper les défenses. Là aussi, le choix est plus riche car plusieurs personnages peuvent jouer ce rôle avec des approches différentes.

----------


## CptProut

> Je joue à Bloodborne.
> Sa maman c dur 
> En vrai, j'ai quelque chose comme 5 heures de jeu, j'ai même pas battu le monstre Clerical ! 
> Mais c'est tellement bon !


Attend de rencontré papa gascogne  ::trollface:: , le jeu est pas a son rythme de croisiere avant lui.

----------


## Basique

> Bah... si.
> 
> C'est l'exécution d'ulti en synergie qui défini ce rythme, et selon la composition des teams, certains personnages ouvrent l'attaque qui va casser le front. Donc au final, à la différence de TF2, OW ne se limite pas à un seul élément déclencheur. On a une palette à notre disposition bien plus vaste, qui va varier en rapport aux switchs des personnages.
> 
> Et derrière, il y a toujours les flankers qui vont faire chier dans le dos et saper les défenses. Là aussi, le choix est plus riche car plusieurs personnages peuvent jouer ce rôle avec des approches différentes.


C'est brouillon. Encore une fois en compet c'est différent mais en pub TF2 était à des années lumière. Tout le monde comprenait l'importance du médic et c'est le médic qui faisait tomber les dominos (même sans micro d'ailleurs, tu la lance sur un démo au front et il y va). Avoir le support au centre du rythme, c’était très bien joué.
L'abondance de possibilité pour casser un front ne rend pas le jeu plus profond ni complexe. Il enlève du rythme parce qu'il y a trop d’évènements déclencheurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question de point de vue. Personnellement, vu mon temps de jeu quotidien, je préfère des parties courtes (7-10 minutes) qu'une partie qui s'éternise. J'avais essayé TF2 dans une période de creux, et le jeu ne m'avait pas retenu car je trouvais le rythme assez bizarre.
> 
> Les ultis de chaque personnages, une fois que tu les connais bien et que tu sais comment les contrer/esquiver, sont rarement un problème. Par contre, des ultimes biens coordonnés peuvent péter une ligne de front. D'où l'importance de jouer en équipe. Une partie rapide en PU sera effectivement très brouillonne. Mais jouer seul n'est pas vraiment conseillé. L'ajout de parties classées devrait aussi apporter des choses différentes au jeu, les joueurs y joueront plus "sérieusement" et une vraie meta en emmargera, avec ses stratégies organisées, ce qui, à termes, orientera le gameplay entier du titre.
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourra comparer TF2 et OW dans quelques mois/années, le temps que les stratégies et les connaissances des joueurs s'étoffent. Je doute que TF2 aie eu le même gameplay tant vanté 15 jours après sa sortie (je n'en sais rien, je n'y ai touché après plusieurs années de service), mais plutôt que ça s'est mis en place doucement. Comme le fera (espérons) Overwatch.


La beauté de TF2 c'est que le rythme des parties était basé sur des evenements simple. J'ai parlé du médic mais le rôle de l'ingé est aussi central en défense et tout aussi compréhensible. Les tourelles et les supoprt d'OW n'ont pas ce rôle pivot qui donne le rythme à TF2.

 C'est la relative complexité amené par beaucoup de héros qui enlève cette simplicité et en fait un gros chifoumi.

----------


## Stratosfear

Comme je l'ai dit : attendons.

Le jeu a 15 jours, il trouvera son rythme dans les prochaines semaines/mois. Déjà, c'est beaucoup plus rare de tomber sur une équipe où personne ne prend de support ces derniers-jours tellement leur apport est indispensable (et c'est bien un rôle pivot). Même en PU, il m'arrive de plus en plus souvent de voir que les ultis sont déclenchés de manière "intelligente". 

Bref, je pense qu'on pourra faire un constat d'OW bientôt, mais pas tout de suite. Attendons déjà les parties classées. Surtout le comparer à TF2 ne me paraît pas vraiment juste, ce dernier ayant de la bouteille.

Là où OverWatch à réussi selon moi, c'est sur les maps. Elles sont super bien conçues. Plus que les rôles de chaques héros, c'est elles qui jouent un peu le rôle pivot en imposant aux attaquants et défenseur, des zones charnières. Bourrer la même stratégie sur tout le long de la partie ne fonctionnera pas. Faire passer le convoi dans une zone à découvert ou dans des endroits plus exigus, c'est pas la même mayonnaise.

----------


## Basique

Et encore une fois je parlais de parties publique. En compet OW aura peut être des parties très sympa qui retrouveront ce charmes avec des combinations d'ultis et de personnages.

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est brouillon. Encore une fois en compet c'est différent mais en pub TF2 était à des années lumière. Tout le monde comprenait l'importance du médic et c'est le médic qui faisait tomber les dominos (même sans micro d'ailleurs, tu la lance sur un démo au front et il y va). Avoir le support au centre du rythme, c’était très bien joué.


Justement, de base sur OW on a un format compétitif (6vs6) qui rend la chose moins brouillonne que le FFA trop peuplé de TF2.
La connaissance du jeu permet de mieux identifier ensuite les points charnières d'une attaque. Bien que je trouve que le jeu est assez clair et compréhensible là dessus (les nouveaux joueurs semblent s'y faire très rapidement).




> L'abondance de possibilité pour casser un front ne rend pas le jeu plus profond ni complexe. Il enlève du rythme parce qu'il y a trop d’évènements déclencheurs.


Ça rend le jeu plus riche et varié. Le rythme reste toujours présent, mais peut revêtir différentes formes.

----------


## Prinny

> Attend de rencontré papa gascogne , le jeu est pas a son rythme de croisiere avant lui.


Je sais, je l'ai rencontré AVANT le monstre Clerical, j'ai eu bobo aux fesses  ::cry:: 

Mais j'ai Couperet-Scie +2, et je suis niveau 14, maintenant !  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Est-ce qu'il y avait cette logique de synergie et de front dès les premiers jours de TF2 ?
Honnêtement, ça m'étonnerait.
Overwatch a peut être eu une longue beta fermée mais pour le "grand public", le jeu est sorti il y a moins d'une semaine donc il faut que tout le monde prenne le temps de comprendre le rôle de chaque personnage, y'a surement eu des heavy au début de TF2 qui se baladait sur la carte en voulant flank comme l'aurait (mieux) fait une autre classe.
Là, c'est à peu près pareil.

----------


## Kayrah

> Le jeu est assez long même si tu le traces (il est prévu pour être tracé d'ailleurs je trouve). Le standalone est moins bon mais ça reste sympa.


Oh ça va, tu me rassures ! J'ai donc de quoi faire alors  ::w00t::  Il est vraiment chouette à jouer. Je le trouve assez réaliste au niveau des impacts qu'encaissent les ennemis !

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est brouillon. Encore une fois en compet c'est différent mais en pub TF2 était à des années lumière.


Oula. Pour y avoir joué à la sortie, les parties (publiques) de TF2 ne ressemblaient franchement pas à grand-chose... C'était encore moins organisé sur Overwatch.
D'ailleurs, sur ce dernier, on commence à ne voir que des équipes équilibrées et ça devient nettement plus intéressant qu'à la sortie ou pendant la beta.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Justement, de base sur OW on a un format compétitif (6vs6) qui rend la chose moins brouillonne que le FFA trop peuplé de TF2.
> La connaissance du jeu permet de mieux identifier ensuite les points charnières d'une attaque. Bien que je trouve que le jeu est assez clair et compréhensible là dessus (les nouveaux joueurs semblent s'y faire très rapidement).
> 
> 
> Ça rend le jeu plus riche et varié. Le rythme reste toujours présent, mais peut revêtir différentes formes.


12 Vs 12 "trop peuplé" ?
A ce rythme le multi dans 5 ans ce sera 2 Vs 2, ça va être trop bien. 
je ne sais pas si c'est pour copier le format compétitif qu'on se retrouve avec de telles limitations en nombre de joueurs multis (pareil sur Doom où c'est 6 Vs 6 max...) ou simplement par flemme de pondre un jeu pouvant gérer plus de joueurs simulaténment, mais perso je trouve ça un peu naze ce faible nombre de joueurs...Après ça dépend des jeux, y'a des styles où le format équipe réduite est plus judicieux (genre les trucs tactiques à la R6).

----------


## Stratosfear

> Oula. Pour y avoir joué à la sortie, les parties (publiques) de TF2 ne ressemblaient franchement pas à grand-chose... C'était encore moins organisé sur Overwatch.
> D'ailleurs, sur ce dernier, on commence à ne voir que des équipes équilibrées et ça devient nettement plus intéressant qu'à la sortie ou pendant la beta.


Ah donc ça confirme bien ce que je pensais. TF2 à un gameplay rodé aujourd'hui, mais c'est grâce à sa longévité.

Du coup la comparaison TF2/OW est, pour moi, un non-sens.

----------


## Oldnoobie

La longévité c'est un peu facile, c'est plus facile de roder un gameplay avec moins de classes et un design bien lisible de chacune. C'est pas tant les années que le fait que le jeu soit plus accessible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le rythme reste toujours présent, mais peut revêtir différentes formes.


J'aurais tendance à croire que non, tant les échecs, c'est plus long qu'une partie de dames. Parce que c'est plus complexe. Plus de pièces, plus de rôles...
Alors oui, on peut toujours trouver des gens surdoués pour plier une partie d'échecs en 2 minutes, et d'autres qui seront laborieux à pousser les pions des dames, mais le principe est là : plus c'est compliqué, moins c'est rythmé.

----------


## Stratosfear

C'est pour ça qu'il faut attendre avant de juger le gameplay d'OW.

Peut-être que ça restera aussi bordélique (même si actuellement, ça s'améliore déjà de jours en jours), mais en tout cas, laissons les joueurs orienter le gameplay, et on pourra comparer dans plusieurs semaines.
Là, pour l'instant, la comparaison n'a pas lieu d'être.

----------


## jeanviens

Toujours Hearthstone, un petit peu chaque jour, vraiment un chouette TCG. Le petit plus, ce sont les musiques d'attentes tirées de Warcraft 2, quel plaisir de les entendre !

Et j'ai recommencé une Xème fois Warcraft 3 (et je ferai Frozen throne dans la foulée), raahh ce jeu ! Bon Blizzard, enterrez moi ce WOW pour sortir Warcraft 4 au plus vite, bordel !

----------


## Haelnak

> 12 Vs 12 "trop peuplé" ?
> A ce rythme le multi dans 5 ans ce sera 2 Vs 2, ça va être trop bien.


Tu as déjà fait un 12v12 sur CSGO ?
Moi, oui, parce que c'était la phase de torture obligatoire pour pouvoir enfin jouer normalement.

C'est comme le 32vs32 des Battlefield, c'est est sympa quand tu veux de "l'immersion dans la guerre Michael Bay" mais, à part ça, c'est franchement pas foufou.

----------


## Basique

Peut être quand attendant un peu un rythme ressortira des parties d'OW.

Mais il me semble que le design même de tf2 amène à ces rôle charnières et à ces temps forts. Mettre les ubers sur le support c'était un moyen élégant de rythmer la partie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu as déjà fait un 12v12 sur CSGO ?


Non. Mais ce n'est pas parce que c'est d'la merde sur CSGO que ça n'a aucun intérêt sur d'autres jeux, surtout des jeux proposant des "classes" ou rôles vraiment distincts.

----------


## hisvin

*Lords of Xulima:*Je viens de buter le 3ème titan. Je croyais que c'était le dernier et, bah naaaannn!!!

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je débute (environ 1h30 dessus) *The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter Redux*, et c'est vraiment pas mal du tout, en plus d'être sacrément beau. Je sais que cette version _Redux_ a corrigé pas mal de défauts ou lourdeurs du jeu de base, mais je n'y ai pas touché, dur à dire si l'expérience est meilleure, mais pour ma part là je ne trouve pas grand chose à redire. En plus ça tourne super bien avec tout les détails graphiques poussés au taquet.

----------


## Nono

Je pensais que ce n'était qu'une mise à jour graphique. Quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai bien aimé la ballade aussi, c'est un jeu assez soufflant. La fin est waow.

----------


## schouffy

Oui je crois que c'est juste le même jeu sous UE4. Clairement magnifique en tout cas.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je dois dire que graphiquement ça me met bien sur le cul, et les intérieurs des baraques sont superbes aussi et clairement ce que j'ai vu de plus beau à ce jour.

----------


## schouffy

Le truc dommage c'est les petits freezes quand ça stream la zone suivante. ça me le faisait pas mal et ça nuisait à l'ambiance.

----------


## Pierronamix

Suite à un petit Humble Bundle, je teste *Dead Island Riptide.*

Bon point : On peut front-kicker des zombies à travers des fenêtres.

Mauvais point : Le jeu ne sait toujours pas si il veut être un jeu d'horreur ou un hack & slash, il ne réussit donc ni l'un ni l'autre. C'est mou, c'est plat, c'est quelconque as fuck.

Je trouve ça fou que des gens attendent une suite.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Le truc dommage c'est les petits freezes quand ça stream la zone suivante. ça me le faisait pas mal et ça nuisait à l'ambiance.


Le problème a été réglé avec la version Redux. En gros, j'ai bien fait d'attendre avant d'y jouer  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suite à un petit Humble Bundle, je teste *Dead Island Riptide.*(...)


Ce que j'ai bien aimé dans DI, c'est l'ambiance film Z assez réussie, même si l'écriture est clairement de très bas niveau (disons égale à celle des Blockbuster U.S., ce qui n'est pas un compliment). Je reconnais sans peine les défauts du jeu, mais malgré tout je m'y amuse bien, va savoir pourquoi.

Et dommage pour Dead Island 2, j'aimais bien la direction prise par les devs (beaucoup moins sérieuse) dans le peu de gameplay qu'on a pu voir.

----------


## banditbandit

> Le problème a été réglé avec la version Redux. En gros, j'ai bien fait d'attendre avant d'y jouer


Du redux à toutes les sauces, Dead Island, Metro, Battlezon, Shadow Warrior classic et maintenant the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter, c'est quoi l"histoire si ce n'est de nous vendre un patch qui autrefois aurait été gratuit !?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ce que j'ai bien aimé dans DI, c'est l'ambiance film Z assez réussie, même si l'écriture est clairement de très bas niveau (disons égale à celle des Blockbuster U.S., ce qui n'est pas un compliment). Je reconnais sans peine les défauts du jeu, mais malgré tout je m'y amuse bien, va savoir pourquoi.
> 
> Et dommage pour Dead Island 2, j'aimais bien la direction prise par les devs (beaucoup moins sérieuse) dans le peu de gameplay qu'on a pu voir.


Ben justement non, je trouve qu'ils ont complètement raté l'ambiance. Le fait de faire la course au loot et à l'xp, ça détruit toute tension, c'est dommage.

Surtout quand avec un front kick t'envois n'importe quel zombie à travers la pièce. (bon ça c'est bien)

----------


## Supergounou

> Du redux à toutes les sauces, Dead Island, Metro, Battlezon, Shadow Warrior classic et maintenant the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter, c'est quoi l"histoire si ce n'est de nous vendre un patch qui autrefois aurait été gratuit !?





> If you already own the original, the Redux version is a free update and will appear in your Library as The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux next to the original The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


Faut suivre un peu.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais mais faut reconnaître que c'est plus l'exception  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Franchement, les versions Redux je trouve ça bien si ça permet de régler un défaut vraiment handicapant pour un jeu, alors que tout le reste est bien.

----------


## znokiss

Le soucis d'Ethan Carter, c'est que ça manque un peu de gros flingues. (même si on peut trouver 

Spoiler Alert! 


une grenade

 et 

Spoiler Alert! 


un fusil de snipe

 sur la fin.

----------


## Haelnak

Mouais, je n'ai pas trouvé ça ouf visuellement Ethan Carter.
Le jeu est assez flou, les textures sont plutôt "plates" et l'ensemble est assez terne. 

Après c'est peut-être parce qu'on a l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune DA et que les mecs se sont contentés d'aller faire des photos en forêt.

----------


## Illynir

C'est surtout très statique aussi, ça ne donne pas un rendu très vivant. Comme tu le dis on dirait qu'on se ballade dans des photos.

----------


## schouffy

ça vise le réalisme quoi. C'est "statique" comme une forêt, l'herbe et les arbres bougent avec le vent. Chaque cm² est unique et le monde donne vraiment l'impression d'exister je trouve, crédible dans la conception et les détails.
Les endroits qui ne sont pas de la forêt sont un peu plus originaux dans la DA.
Moi qui ne peut pas jouer à tous les jeux en ultra avec des ENB j'ai trouvé ça magnifique. La fin du jeu m'a marqué notamment (vers 41' là: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O86eMj4xIzs)

Petite vidéo 4K:

----------


## Illynir

Quand je dis statique je veux dire qu'il y a zéro interactivité, pas de moteur physique, la luminosité et la météo réglé de base et qui ne change pas, etc etc.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Mouais, je n'ai pas trouvé ça ouf visuellement Ethan Carter.
> Le jeu est assez flou, les textures sont plutôt "plates" et l'ensemble est assez terne. 
> 
> Après c'est peut-être parce qu'on a l'impression qu'il n'y a aucune DA et que les mecs se sont contentés d'aller faire des photos en forêt.


Bon après on peut toujours trouver à redire (comme les arbres en 2D aux limites de la map, par exemple), mais j'ai trouvé la sensation "d'y être" vraiment saisissante, par exemple dans la petite église, on sentirait presque l'odeur de renfermé et de bois humide, une fois à l'intérieur.

Mais bon, chacun a sa propre sensibilité et trouvera tel ou tel jeu plus beau pour des raison parfois presque inexplicables, tellement ça se joue au niveau du ressenti, souvenirs etc etc...

--

Sinon, en suivant les gentils conseils de Sylvine, j'ai finalement craqué pour *Overwatch*, et comme prévu le jeu me plait vraiment bien, avec ses parties courtes et sa D.A. très jolie et colorée (et Mercy  ::love::  ). Mon perso préféré pour l'instant est le Junkrat, avec ses pièges rigolos et ses bombes à retardement.

----------


## ShotMaster

> Bon après on peut toujours trouver à redire (comme les arbres en 2D aux limites de la map, par exemple), mais j'ai trouvé la sensation "d'y être" vraiment saisissante, par exemple dans la petite église, on sentirait presque l'odeur de renfermé


Faut prendre des douches des fois...

----------


## Agano

Je me suis remis à *World of Warcraft*. 

J'ai eu envie de me replonger dans l'univers alors je me fais des conférences sur l'histoire de Warcraft (les races, les lieux, les héros, etc) et j'ai réinstallé Warcraft III. Et WoW du coup, pour me monter un personnage au niveau 20 avec l'édition découverte. Mais j'hésite beaucoup a reprendre ou pas. Déjà j'arrive pas a me décider sur la race, encore moins sur la classe, et donc pas non plus sur une éventuelle reprise, la dernière fois je jouais sur serveur privé et j'avais écumé tout le jeu. Du coup je tâtonne, je réfléchis, j'hésite, je tergiverse  :tired:

----------


## blutch2

Comme tu n'es pas bloqué par la limite de persos(elle est grande de base si je ne dis pas d'erreur), crées tes persos avec les classes que tu veux et joue.  :;): 

Après tu verras si tu veux rester sur WoW.

----------


## Agano

C'est ce que je fais déjà. Mais a peine j'ai passé quelques niveaux avec un personnage que je me dis qu'avec une autre classe ça serait pas mal aussi, et j'essaie avec, oh et puis finalement avant c'était bien, ah mais si j'essayais avec telle race... etc etc.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je me suis remis à *World of Warcraft*. 
> 
> J'ai eu envie de me replonger dans l'univers alors je me fais des conférences sur l'histoire de Warcraft (les races, les lieux, les héros, etc) et j'ai réinstallé Warcraft III. Et WoW du coup, pour me monter un personnage au niveau 20 avec l'édition découverte. Mais j'hésite beaucoup a reprendre ou pas. Déjà j'arrive pas a me décider sur la race, encore moins sur la classe, et donc pas non plus sur une éventuelle reprise, la dernière fois je jouais sur serveur privé et j'avais écumé tout le jeu. Du coup je tâtonne, je réfléchis, j'hésite, je tergiverse


Tu t'es trompé de topic.

----------


## Agano

Hein? Maintenant jouer à WoW c'est une honte?

----------


## Anonyme112

Ça l'a toujours été  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Hein? Maintenant jouer à WoW c'est une honte?


Encore plus que jouer à Final Fantasy

----------


## Herr Peter

> Hein? Maintenant jouer à WoW c'est une honte?


Tu joues à ce que tu veux, hein. Après, certains par ici essaie de te coller la honte si t'as le malheur d'aimer tel ou tel jeu. Tiens bon, t'es pas seul  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Tu joues à ce que tu veux, hein. Après, certains par ici essaie de te coller la honte si t'as le malheur d'aimer tel ou tel jeu un jeu grand public. Tiens bon, t'es pas seul

----------


## Dicsaw

> Hein? Maintenant jouer à WoW c'est une honte?


Bah si t'as pas vu le film à coté t'es un peu has been faut dire. :/

----------


## Lilja

Wow... le MMO le plus surcôté par les fans.
Ce qui revient souvent est la valorisation de l'univers, vous savez chez qui on retrouve ça ? Les fans de One Piece  ::): 

ps: Warcraft 3 était génial

----------


## Agano

Ah bah, moi si j'ai passé autant de temps sur WoW par le passé c'est uniquement parce que j'ai torché Warcraft III et son extension dans tous les sens, je ne m'en cache pas. Et je pense pas être le seul. 





> Tu joues à ce que tu veux, hein. Après, certains par ici essaie de te coller la honte si t'as le malheur d'aimer tel ou tel jeu. Tiens bon, t'es pas seul


Les hipsters du jeu vidéo  ::o:

----------


## Lilja

Oui pareil, j'avais testé durant 130 heures après Warcraft 3 et j'ai trouvé une guilde très tôt.
Et c'était gratuit, on m'avait offert l'abonnement.

----------


## Narushima

Centre trente heures ça commence à faire un bon test.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Echoué à un poil de cul devant les 4 rois. Je suis allé zoner dans les catacombes pour me détendre. Pas trop de problèmes et boss détruit. Reste un forgeron à découvrir, ça me stresse vu que je l'entends mais ne sait ou passer pour l'atteindre mais je finirais par réussir. J'ai aussi trouver une autre zone après le boss (grotte des géants)...On verra plus tard.

----------


## Zerger

Ce forgeron est assez dur à trouver puisqu'il est plutot bien caché. Bonne chance pour le cimetierre des géants  ::P:

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*J'ai trouvé le forgeron après une bonne heure d'exploration. Limite, j'aurais pu dire que c'était une heure de perdu mais, comme j'ai récupéré des âmes, on va dire que ça va. Pour le tombeau des géants, c'est moins dramatique que je ne m'y attendais même si c'est assez chiant surtout ces archers à la con.

----------


## ducon

> Ce forgeron est assez dur à trouver puisqu'il est plutôt bien caché.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Oui pareil, j'avais testé durant 130 heures après Warcraft 3 et j'ai trouvé une guilde très tôt.
> Et c'était gratuit, on m'avait offert l'abonnement.


Franchement j'ai du y passer environ 3000 heures et je ne comprends vraiment pas qu'on puisse aimer un tel jeu. C'est un vide total au niveau du gameplay.

Et du coup j'hésite aussi à y rejouer un peu à cause d'amis qui me poussent au vice  :tired:  Ca me ferait plaisir de découvrir les nouveaux contenus en multi mais d'un autre côté j'aime bien avoir du temps pour jouer à autre chose  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> http://media.urbandictionary.com/ima...ious-30190.jpg


Belle intervention.

Lance un jeu si tu te fais tant chier que ça  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement j'ai du y passer environ 3000 heures et je ne comprends vraiment pas qu'on puisse aimer un tel jeu. C'est un vide total au niveau du gameplay.


Du coup, pour quelle raison tu y jouais ?
3000 heures, c'est pas rien  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

Et il hésite à y rejouer aussi. C'est de la merde hein, mais il hésite.

----------


## Nacodaco

Les mecs  :tired:  C'était un sarcasme  ::'(:  (sauf pour l'hésitation).

----------


## hisvin

Pour ne pas changer...*Dark souls*. Je voulais finir le tombeau de géants. Grosso merdo, pas de vraies difficultés à part les foirages habituels. Je me suis fait trucider par le boss (Nito). Pas très clair comme combat. :/

----------


## Anonyme112

Normal, il y a pas de lumière  :tired:

----------


## ducon

> Belle intervention.


Merci.

----------


## Thom

Je me refait FEAR 1 pour le fun. J'y avais pas mal jouer à l'époque. C'est toujours aussi fun à jouer lors des scènes de gunfights mais par contre, qu'est-ce qu'on marche dans des bureaux et des conduits... Le jeu est franchement monotone.

----------


## Illynir

C'était déjà le reproche qu'on lui faisait à l'époque, heureusement que le gameplay sauve la mise.

----------


## Cabfire

Je suis tombé dans *Hearthstone*... C'est chaud.

J'avais pas accroché à la sortie pour je ne sais quel raison, surement le peu de carte finalement disponible, mais aujourd'hui je trouve ça cool. 

Et comme faire que ça serait complètement impossible pour moi, j'ai commencé *Hyper Light Drifter*, magrès les 30 FPS de la loose.

----------


## wiotts

En ce moment *Chronicle : Runescape legend*.

vu en nouveauté Steam + le mot "gratuit" + mode "je cherche un jeu pour passer le temps" + 84% d'évaluations positives pour un F2p m'ont fait le télécharger.
Et bien plutôt une bonne surprise. Il s'agit d'un Jeu de Carte à Collectionner en free-to-play, relativement classique mais efficace et rafraichissant.
Très facile à prendre en main, le tutorial est clair, on trouve un adversaire en moins de 10sec, et le côté payant n'est pas très flagrant. Il n'existe (actuellement) pas de cartes payable uniquement avec de l'argent. Juste qu'entre 1 paquet tous les 2 jours en gratuit et 100 paquets d'un coup moyennement finances, il y a d'un côté plus de chance d'obtenir de bonnes cartes !

Après à voir sur le long terme...

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai testé la beta de The Tommorow Children et... c'est pas mal. Ca reprend le principe de recherche de matériaux blabla de tous les jeux style Minecraft mais ça en fait un truc bien.

En gros le principe c'est qu'on est un petit travailleur pérrave qui doit bosser pour améliorer les villes qu'il veut. Elles sont dirigées par des maires non joueurs, y'a des périodes d’élection et chaque prétendant apporte ses propres bonus et malus. Tout se passe en ligne mais on ne voit pas tous les joueurs à la fois (sauf quand ils sont proches ou quand on donne un coup de sifflet).

L'originalité c'est que les villes n'appartiennent pas aux joueurs. Elles évoluent tout le temps, peuvent tomber en manque de ressources ou se faire attaquer par des monstres géants (des sortes de godzilla, des araignées, qui se figent en grosse structure à explorer quand elles meurent). On peut évidemment les défendre avec des armes à acheter (si on a les permis pour, on peut aussi passer par la case marché noir) ou avec des tourelles à construire.  La partie construction est réduite au strict minimum, on peut construire des gros blocs de défense mais toutes les structures servent au jeu et ne sont pas pour la déco, de ce coté ça ressemble beaucoup plus à un city builder qu'à Minecraft.

Les zones de travail sont séparées de la ville par un espèce de sable mouvant, le seul moyen de s'y rendre c'est en bus ou avec des véhicules. Le principe est toujours le même: on a une grosse structure et on creuse petit à petit pour s'y rendre à l'intérieur et trouver des ressources ou des poupées russes (qui vont se transformer en habitants en les ramenant à la ville). Ça peut vite se transformer en exploration de donjon avec les ennemis qui y trainent.

Les troues fonctionnent comme dans le premier Red Faction, faut bien faire attention, ça arrive souvent de tomber dans un endroit sombre (les endroits non éclairée blessent les joueurs) ou de trop haut.

Faut voir comment ils vont renouveler l’intérêt au fil du temps quand le jeu complet sortira, le plus gros problème de la beta c'était les structures qui se répétaient (mais pas les intérieurs, c'est déjà ça).
Ah ils pourraient aussi viré les puzzles quand on construit des trucs, ça sert à rien.

Bref c'est devenu l'un des jeux que je surveille pour cette année.

----------


## Anonyme947

> Je me refait FEAR 1 pour le fun. J'y avais pas mal jouer à l'époque. C'est toujours aussi fun à jouer lors des scènes de gunfights mais par contre, qu'est-ce qu'on marche dans des bureaux et des conduits... Le jeu est franchement monotone.


Peut être, mais ils ont réussi à faire un FPS haletant au 3/4 dans des bureaux, une belle prouesse non ?

----------


## Narushima

Un peu de variété aurait pas fait de mal, quand même.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Un peu de variété aurait pas fait de mal, quand même.


C'est arrivé, et ça s'appelle FEAR 2: Project Origin. Mais le gameplay n'est pas aussi excellent que son grand frère, certes.

----------


## Momock

Je suis en train de jouer à *Ghost 1.0*, par le studio qui a fait Unepic.

Enfin je serais en train d'y jouer si le téléchargement ne se bloquait pas à son tout dernier pourcent (un problème partagé par beaucoup de monde, visiblement). 
J'espère que ce sera vite réglé.

----------


## PG 13

Trackmania sur PS 4 finit par me rendre fou

Darkest Dungeon et Underrail ont raison de ma patience

Bloodbowl 2 m' endort

SF 2 turbo me rappelle à quel point je suis NUL

J' ai trouze tonnes de jeu en cour ou en attente

Et y' a pas 30 minutes je pestais sur Mario Maker


(oui je sais, je picore trop)

----------


## Anonyme112

*Gary Grigsby's War in the West*, un wargame qui simule les opérations du front de l'ouest (et de l'Est aussi d'ailleurs dans une moindre mesure) entre juillet 1943 et août 1945.

Je crois que je pourrais passer ma vie dessus tellement il est riche et profond. L'IA est surprenante, je ne l'ai jamais vu commettre d'erreur grossière en 150 heures de jeu. A vrai dire j'ai plus de mal contre l'IA en difficulté "challenging" (difficulté de niveau 3 sur 5) que contre des adversaires humains  ::ninja:: 

J'ai bien envie d'organiser un petit tournoi CPC d'ailleurs, si je trouve du monde, ça peut être drôle  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

> J'ai bien envie d'organiser un petit tournoi CPC d'ailleurs, si je trouve du monde, ça peut être drôle


Laisse-moi un an pour apprendre à y jouer, et on se la donne.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Laisse-moi un an pour apprendre à y jouer, et on se la donne.


C'est noté  :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

Merde, je bluffais !  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme112

Moi aussi  ::ninja:: 

Ceci dit je ne désespère pas de trouver 1 ou 2 volontaires sur le topic du wargame ^^

----------


## makiayoyo

Jeu du moment : essayer de viser avec un steamcontroller sur wolfenstein ... sinon xcom 2 et hyper light drifter ... underrail "prêt à, en mesure de..." mais ça attenra que je finisses les autres

----------


## MrGr33N

> Les hipsters du jeu vidéo


Est-ce hipster d'aimer un jeu mainstream ? Vous avez 4 heures.  ::ninja:: 

De mon coté, j'ai installé *Chronicles: Runescape Legends* aussi pour tester.

C'est assez original : On a une figurine qui se déplace sur un chemin sur lequel il y a 4 rencontres. Au début du tour, on va choisir de poser ou non une carte sur chacune des rencontres, et une fois les cartes posées, la figurine se déplace et va jouer les 4 rencontres à la suite. Il y a 5 plateaux à la suite comme ça, et le joueur adverse joue en même temps (le premier joueur a la priorité sur l'autre, mais globalement, chacune des rencontre est résolue en même temps). Il y a la même mécanique de mulligan que dans hearthstone.

Les rencontres sont divisées en 2 types de cartes. Les créatures sont combattues par le joueur : le joueur attaque, puis la créature attaque, puis le joueur, puis la créature... jusqu'à l'a mort d'un des deux. Une fois la créature battue, on récupère son loot (or/vie/arme/puissance d'attaque), et on applique l'effet de la carte (piocher, infliger X dégâts à l'adversaire, etc...). L'autre type, les cartes de soutien, qui correspondent aux sorts. Elles coutent de l'or, qui est la seule ressource dur jeu. On en récupère uniquement via les cartes qui en donnent et évidemment, l'or ne régénère pas à la fin du tour. L'effet est appliqué dès qu'on tombe dessus. On peut y récupérer les mêmes choses que sur les créatures, mais avec moins de risque de prendre des baffes.

On va donc jouer nos cartes au début de chaque plateau (un plateau correspond à un tour) en piochant 3 cartes par plateau, et l'objectif est de tuer l'adversaire en utilisant les effets de nos cartes de créatures/soutien. Si jamais à la fin du cinquième plateau, les 2 joueurs sont encore en vie, les 2 figurines vont faire un duel jusqu'à la mort.

J'aime bien le concept, mais du peu que j'y ai joué, j'y trouve 2 faiblesses.

Premièrement, les seules interactions qu'on a avec l'autre joueur sont à mon sens assez limitées. On a bien les effets des cartes quand la figurine résout une rencontre, mais ces effets sont assez limités du peu de cartes que j'ai vu (comprendre : les decks starters). En dehors des dégâts directs, il n'y a pas grand chose. J'aurais bien aimé voir des cartes de réaction (comme les éphémères de magic ou les secrets d'heartstone), ou des cartes qui altèrent les créatures de l'autre joueur, par exemple. Au final, j'ai dit du caca, il y a bien ce genre de carte.

L'autre faiblesse, c'est le rythme. On joue entre 0 et 4 cartes au début d'un plateau, puis on résout le tour. Mais le temps que les animations se fassent il y a facilement 20 à 30 secondes où les deux joueurs se contentent d'attendre. Je pense qu'il aurait peut-être été plus intéressant de jouer chacune des rencontre indépendamment.

J'ai pas trop regardé les prix dans la boutique, donc je sais pas trop à quelle vitesse on peut remplir sa collection. De même, je n'ai pas encore construit de deck, vu que j'ai utilisé les starters disponibles. Je sais juste qu'il y a 5 classes, qu'il y a des cartes de classes et des cartes neutres.

En tout cas, ça a le mérite de changer du jeu de carte classique et c'est assez rafraichissant dans son approche. Donc je pense que ça vaut au moins le coût de l'essayer.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai commencé *Grim Fandago Remastered* et que c'est bon  ::wub:: 
Ca me rappelle l'époque ou je jouais aux bons vieux Alone in the Dark 1&2. En tout cas, l'ambiance est sympa, j'aime beaucoup le petit accent dans les voix (VF), les dialogues sont drôles, les énigmes pas trop tordues pour l'instant. Je regrette juste qu'il n'y ait pas une touche pour la surbrillance des objets.

Sinon, bizarrement, jouer à Overwatch m'a donné envie de recommencer un nouveau perso dans *Borderlands 2* et whoa ! Mes pecs ont des pecs !!!  :Bave:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai profité des soldes gog pour choper le remake de *Battlezone*. Cette nostalgie... Ce jeu sans concession, cette claque d'ambiance encore une fois. J'ai à peine avancé sur le jeu mais bordel qu'il était bon.

Des news sur un portage du 2 également?

----------


## MrGr33N

Toujours sur *Chronicles: Runescape Legends* et finalement, j'ai parlé bien vite vu qu'en ouvrant un paquet (qui contient 5 cartes), j'ai obtenu une carte qui fait défausser l'adversaire, et une autre qui rend sa prochaine créature plus forte.

----------


## wiotts

J'ai bien apprécié également ce petit* Chronicles: Runescape Legends*

Il y a quelques jours j'avais crée un sujet afin de faire un peu connaître ce jeu qui manque cruellement du publicité. Il est tombé dans les oubliettes. J'en profite pour relancer ici si tu veux en discuter dessus.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...-nouveau-foyer

Et oui, si ton but est d'em***der l'adversaire, il y a pas de mal de cartes pour te faire un deck "chieur" :D

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Je m'emmerde un peu (beaucoup). Je n'arrivais pas à poutrer les 4 rois donc je suis allé taper la discute avec Nito sans résultat même si je l'ai bien attendri. Au final, je suis allé voir le frère du premier boss via piaf express et je me fait taper sur les fesses. Je suis trop mauvais de mes mains donc je repose en grande partie sur la montée en puissance du perso. Jusque là, j'arrivais à faire une progression relativement linéaire mais il arrive un moment ou cela bloque partout et il faut s'amuser à taper du monstre pour prendre de la puissance et améliorer le matos. 
D'un autre côté, je crois que je peux défoncer les 4 rois maintenant.  ::siffle:: 
*Lords of Xulima:*Dernier titan de tuer, il ne reste plus que le dernier temple et le boss.

----------


## Anonyme112

Tu en penses quoi de *Lords of Xulima* ? J'ai entendu dire qu'il était beaucoup trop long et qu'on s'en lassait plutôt vite, du coup je n'ai pas le courage de commencer  ::P:

----------


## wiotts

Lords of Xulima, c'est 90% de combat. Si tu accroches au système de combat, cela ne te dérangera pas de le faire en boucle.
Après je le rapproche un peu d'un King's bounty (les récents), à savoir que beacoup d'ennemis visibles seront trop forts et il faudra trouver le prochain ennemi "faisable".
Enfin, comme beaucoup de jeu du genre, le début est assez difficile, et la fin très facile si tu as bien monté ton équipe.

----------


## Anonyme112

Merci pour ton retour, je vais lui donner sa chance je pense.

----------


## hisvin

N'y joues pas en difficulté max comme moi vu que c'est quasiment un sacerdoce. Par contre, oui la durée de vie est totalement pétée.

----------


## wiotts

Par contre si tu cherches un jeu de rôle pour son scénario, ses relations entre les personnages,  l'impact que tu peux avoir sur le monde qui t'entoure et ses quêtes passionnantes, passe ton chemin. Les 2 points forts sont (pour moi) l'exploration et les combats (et la feuille de personnage qui av avec).

La difficulté max n'est pas si difficile, mais le début ressemble à un mur  dans cette difficulté lorsqu'on a pas assimilé toutes les petites subtilités.

----------


## Anonyme112

J'aimais bien le système de combat justement oui, je sais que niveau scénar' c'est pas exceptionnel, c'est pas un souci. Merci pour vos avis  ::):

----------


## UndeadThings

> *Dark souls:*Je m'emmerde un peu (beaucoup). Je n'arrivais pas à poutrer les 4 rois donc je suis allé taper la discute avec Nito sans résultat même si je l'ai bien attendri. Au final, je suis allé voir le frère du premier boss via piaf express et je me fait taper sur les fesses. Je suis trop mauvais de mes mains donc je repose en grande partie sur la montée en puissance du perso. Jusque là, j'arrivais à faire une progression relativement linéaire mais il arrive un moment ou cela bloque partout et il faut s'amuser à taper du monstre pour prendre de la puissance et améliorer le matos. 
> D'un autre côté, je crois que je peux défoncer les 4 rois maintenant.


Suffit d'avoir une grosse armure avec beaucoup d'équilibre, genre l'armure de pierre ou l'armure d'havel, tu tank et tu tape comme un porc.

----------


## Zerger

Pis de toute façon, la fin de Dark Soul est plutôt chiante et ne possède plus le charme du début de partie. Perso, je l'avais rushé pour m'en débarrasser, ca ne m'avait pas marqué plus que ça.

----------


## hisvin

> Suffit d'avoir une grosse armure avec beaucoup d'équilibre, genre l'armure de pierre ou l'armure d'havel, tu tank et tu tape comme un porc.


Valable pour les mecs qui ont fait un perso orienté corps à corps pur. Perso, je joue majoritairement (exclusivement) des mages (pur ou orienté combats) mais, vu la gueule de la magie dans le jeu... Bref, l'armure d'Havel, c'est uber lourd même avec l'anneau. Par contre, je suis en train de monter l'armure de fer gris qui s'avère au moins aussi puissante que celle d'Havel (sur pas mal de points) tout en étant moins lourde.

----------


## Supergounou

La magie, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus fort. Si ton build est bon, tu peux 3 shots tous les boss du jeu.

----------


## UndeadThings

Magie OP. Mais vu que c'est un boss qui bouge pas trop, une armure lourde dérange pas trop, s'pour ça, et ça évite de se prendre ses magies a la con quand tu est au CaC, meme avec un mage.

----------


## poulpator

Après avoir terminé le 2ème épisode la semaine dernière, j'ai entamé le remaster d'*Uncharted 3*.
Techniquement c'est vachement mieux, les animations sont 2 crans au-dessus, et il faut bien avouer que c'est beau sa mère. L'histoire est plus intéressante aussi, sûrement dû au fait que c'est bien mieux écrit.
Le gameplay reste malheureusement mou du genou, avec mention spéciale wtf à l'absence totale d'impact des balles sur les ennemis qui peuvent encaisser un chargeur d'AK-47 sans sourciller.
Enfin pour le moment c'est mieux que le 2 (alors que tout le monde m'avait vendu le 3 comme "s'trop d'la merde").
Y a tout même un truc qui me chagrine, c'est de constater que 90% des emmerdes de ce pauvre Nathan auraient été évité si ses progéniteurs avaient pensé à lui programmer une fonction "courir". 
D'ailleurs le bougre n'est pas dupe! Dans cet épisode, comme dans le précédent, il n'a de cesse de le dire "Il faudrait que j'aille plus vite", "Il faut se dépêcher" etc.. contraint qu'il est de devoir marcher, et au mieux trottiner, impuissant face à Sully, de 25 ans son aîné, qui lui met la misère au 100m.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

La semaine dernière j'ai commencé la campagne de *Battlefield 3*, il était donné sur Origin il y a 2 ans.

Bon, je pensais qu'Origin était suffisant, je dois être naïf. Quand j'ai vu qu'il fallait en plus s'inscrire sur Battlelog, ça a commencé à me gonfler déjà.  :ouaiouai: 
Les options pour régler le son sont très limitées, mais bonne surprise le FoV est réglable, je mets tout en ultra, en difficile puisque c'est écrit que dans ce mode il n'y a pas d'_aide à la visée_.  :Cafe1:  et c'est parti.
Alors c'est super joli, je suis impressionné parce que j'avais vu la version PS3 à sa sortie chez un pote qui aime les jeux de merde. Quand on voit certains jeux avec une version PC sabotée (volontairement ou non). Il y a même un peu trop d'effets par moment.

Je n'ai pas joué trop longtemps, un ou deux chapitres au mieux, j'avoue que je ne me suis pas vraiment amusé.
Et depuis, j'ai voulu le relancer plusieurs jours durant, impossible à cause des serveurs visiblement. Ce soir j'ai enfin pu continuer un peu, pas longtemps une fois de plus et je crois qu'il ne va pas tarder à passer dans la rubrique des jeux jetés par la fenêtre.

J'avance de script en script, les ennemis sont vraiment idiots et sans intérêt.
Et ces caisses de ravitaillement tous les 20 mètres... dans la rue comme ça, posées par qui ? Dans quel but, vu que j'ai à peine entamé les munitions portées et qu'on en ramasse partout ?
Nan il est possible que je ne le termine pas.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba je te conseille pas de perdre plus de temps non. En fait je comprends même pas ce qui t'as pris de le lancer tellement c'est universellement reconnu comme de la daube.

----------


## Zerger

L'énigme de "l'arbre qui tourne" dans *Grim Fandango*, un des plus gros moments WTF de ma vie  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

T'inquiète y a pire  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ba je te conseille pas de perdre plus de temps non. En fait je comprends même pas ce qui t'as pris de le lancer tellement c'est universellement reconnu comme de la daube.


J'ai d'assez bons souvenirs du solo de BF3, c'est dans l'ensemble super générique, mais quelques missions font mouche (notamment la partie avec les russes dans Paris, l'attaque de la villa en mode commando)

----------


## Sylvine

Le problème c'est pas que c'est générique, c'est que tout le jeu est médiocre, du genre à faire passer une mauvaise cuvée de CoD pour une pépite de level design.

----------


## Cabfire

Bon alors j'ai commencé *Sine Mora*, Et bien c'est assez chaud ! Par exemple le chapitre II, a poil sans bonus, c'est carrement l'enfer ^^

Et sinon à coté j'ai également commencé *Wasteland2* et pour le moment je dois dire que je suis bien séduis, beaucoup d'ambiance, donc c'est bien cool.

----------


## Herr Peter

Entre 2 partie d'*Overwatch* - que je continue de beaucoup aimer - j'ai lancé *Hard Reset Redux*, pour voir. On retrouve toujours cette ambiance cyberpunk bien cool et les ajouts aux gameplay sont vraiment bienvenus et amènent une _plu value_ indiscutable pour bien profiter des nombreux combats. 

Quel plaisir de pouvoir enfin _dasher_ pour mieux esquiver les attaques des robots qui chargent et quel bonheur de pouvoir y jouer avec un _framerate_ qui reste au 60 fps constant. La difficulté est aussi mieux dosée et donc rend le jeu moins hermétique pour les joueurs moins habitués à _dodger_ comme des porcs en permanence.

----------


## banditbandit

Depuis quelques temps  je suis sur *Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered*, j'avance lentement, il faut dire que je suis pas foufou du système de QTE, c'est dommage parce que toute la partie narration est bien faite ainsi que le découpage dans le genre série américaine, et les énigmes sont sympa sont être prise de tête pour l'instant. 

Le remaster en lui même n'est pas terrible même si un effort a été porté sur les visages, il faut dire que ça semble partir de loin et le jeu accuse sont age, enfin l'avantage c'est que ça tourne nickel même sur un vieux tromblon...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

*Duke Nukem Forever*

Je veux le faire en entier. Je veux voir le bout du purgatoire.

Blague à part, je me fais tellement chier sur ce jeu que j'ai l'impression d'être à genre 6h de jeu alors que le compteur Steam dit 2h.  ::sad::

----------


## nefrem

> *Duke Nukem Forever*
> 
> Je veux le faire en entier. Je veux voir le bout du purgatoire.
> 
> Blague à part, je me fais tellement chier sur ce jeu que j'ai l'impression d'être à genre 6h de jeu alors que le compteur Steam dit 2h.


Ah je l'ai fini. C'est nul mais y'a des boobs si ca peut t'aider a cntinuer  ::):

----------


## Goji

Avec l'annonce de *Dishonored* 2 j'ai relancé le premier, que j'avais acheté pas cher et auquel je n'avais pas accroché.
Et cette fois ça va mieux, j'aime bien, j'ai terminé la première mission (tuer Campbell) et je pense que je vais continuer.

Sinon je continue doucement *The Witcher 3*, douuucement pour ne pas le terminer trop vite.

----------


## Nono

Sur les conseils de canards, je me suis mis à *Mark of the Ninja*, et pour l'instant il n'y a rien à jeter.

Je penchais le finir en une soirée, mais d'après le tableau des classements, je n'en étais même pas à la moitié du jeu. Bonne surprise côté durée de vie.

Pour l'instant, je ne joue pas proprement, l'objectif premier étant de finir le jeu. Mais il y a des tas de raisons de faire un NG+
Les défis par niveau, la collection d'items, le scoring, l'amélioration de nos compétences, de nos accessoires, tout ça sont des éléments qu'on retrouve dans beaucoup de jeux, mais dans Mark of the Ninja, on a vraiment envie de tout faire. C'est utile, bien intégré et fun.

Je pense même refaire le jeu plusieurs fois, en fonction du gameplay que je souhaite aborder. Ne tuer personne, tuer tout le monde, ne jamais déclencher l'alarme, etc. sont des challenges tous viables dans le jeu, et aussi amusants les uns que les autres. Il y a même des profils de ninja à adopter en fonction de notre façon de jouer (pour l'instant j'ai juste débloqué le mode silencieux mais sans sabre).

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais, il y a matière à faire  ::): 
Le DLC est pas mal non plus.
Le NG+, je l'avais tenté mais jamais fini, je ne sais plus pourquoi. Il change quoi déjà?

----------


## Cabfire

C'est dommage que leur jeu suivant ne marche pas vraiment, Invisible Inc.

Quelqu'un à pu tester ? C'est quoi le problème ?

----------


## Sylvine

Moi je me suis fait vite chier (je me le suis fait rembourser en fait), j'avais l'impression de jouer à Xcom en moins drôle.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est dommage que leur jeu suivant ne marche pas vraiment, Invisible Inc.
> 
> Quelqu'un à pu tester ? C'est quoi le problème ?


Pas vraiment de problème. Bonne DA, excellente ambiance, si tu veux stresser comme un fou sur un rogue-lite infiltration t/t c'est génial. Seuls bémols: le manque de contenu à sa sortie (peut-être est-ce corrigé), le manque de scénario.

----------


## Anonyme112

> C'est dommage que leur jeu suivant ne marche pas vraiment, Invisible Inc.
> 
> Quelqu'un à pu tester ? C'est quoi le problème ?


C'est chiant.

----------


## Momock

Le problème d'Invisible Inc c'est qu'au bout de deux parties t'as fait le tour. Et deux parties, ça fait quatre heures de jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

Faut s'essayer dans le mode de difficulté max, c'est là que le jeu prend tout son intérêt. Les premiers modes, c'est le tuto.

----------


## ercete

*Mark Of the Ninja* est je crois le seul ou j'ai eu 100% d'achievements ! Je sais plus si j'ai fait le DLC ou pas par contre...
Bref, le meilleur jeu d'infiltration/ninja auquel j'ai joué. 
*Invisible Inc* avait tout pour plaire mais au bout de 3/4 games... voilà voilà... l'ennui a gagné. Et j'ose même pas essayer le mode de difficulté max vu les tôles que je me suis prises en normal avant de le finir.

Sinon moi j'alterne entre *Overwatch* & *Rocket League*, rien d'autre ne m'attire en ce moment... pourtant j'ai *GTA5* , *Witcher3* et *Wasteland2* sur le feu mais le cœur n'y est plus...

----------


## Momock

> Faut s'essayer dans le mode de difficulté max, c'est là que le jeu prend tout son intérêt. Les premiers modes, c'est le tuto.


Ouais mais le mode de difficulté max m'a cassé les burnes et j'ai pas eût envie de continuer. Les parties sont trop longues par rapport à la punitivité de ce mode. Et puis y'a trop de cooldowns pour tout et n'importe-quoi et le jeu est psychorigide dans l'utilisation qu'on peut faire des différerents objets et capacités. Je préfère les RPGs plus simulationistes dans leur approche (j'ai pas mal d'espoirs en Copper Dreams).

----------


## Meuhoua

En même temps, c’est pas un RPG.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Tiens, j'ai pris *Anno 2205* en promo sur Ubishop.

Bien meilleur que ce à quoi je m'attendais. Je peux comprendre qu'il ait déçu car pas mal de mécanismes des anciens Anno ne sont plus présents mais je le trouve tout de même agréable à jouer.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais mais le mode de difficulté max m'a cassé les burnes et j'ai pas eût envie de continuer. Les parties sont trop longues par rapport à la punitivité de ce mode. Et puis y'a trop de cooldowns pour tout et n'importe-quoi et le jeu est psychorigide dans l'utilisation qu'on peut faire des différerents objets et capacités. Je préfère les RPGs plus simulationistes dans leur approche (j'ai pas mal d'espoirs en Copper Dreams).


Ben c'est un vrai rogue-lite, c'est à toi de t'adapter en fonction du stuff que tu trouves ou pas. Le jeu possède une très bonne courbe de progression, au début tu sais pas trop quoi faire avec ce que tu as, tu ne sais pas quels niveaux choisir, mais tu apprends au fur et à mesure jusqu'à pouvoir mettre toutes tes chances de ton côté à chaque situation donnée.

Je crois que c'est ça le vrai problème de ce jeu, je sais pas si ça a planté niveau comm ou quoi que ce soit, mais les gens n'ont pas l'air de savoir vraiment de quel genre il s'agit quand ils le lancent.

----------


## Momock

Nan, le vrai problème c'est qu'il faut obtenir des armes pour être assez puissant pour passer le dernier niveau en force, alors que tout le jeu t'encourage à plutôt éviter la bagarre. Après on peut aussi voir ça comme une qualité (ça t'oblige à te tirer une balle dans le pied pour le reste du jeu d'obtenir ce genre de matos plutôt que des trucs immédiatement utilses, mais à la toute fin ça trouvera une vraie utilité et te sauvera la peau). Vraiment pas fan perso.

Ah et aussi... les pouvoirs de l'IA là (chais plus le nom...), dès ma seconde partie j'avais le meilleur dans le domaine dès le début de la partie (y'avait un insecte qui piratait pour pas cher mais en prennant son temps et un truc qui redonnait plein de points de piratage contre quelques points de piratage) et aucune raison d'en changer. Je l'ai fait juste histoire d'utiliser autre chose "pour voir", mais c'était juste me mettre un handicap en fait.

----------


## Supergounou

Pour ton premier paragraphe, je te rejoins plus ou moins. Normalement on peut finir le jeu avec beaucoup de configurations différentes (même full non-létale), mais parfois, l'aléatoire est complètement impitoyable: j'ai souvenir d'une partie, je commence le dernier niveau avec 3 agents, dans une pièce avec 3 portes. 1er tour, je vais regarder mes 3 agents à travers les trous de serrures des 3 portes: un garde dans chaque pièce. Je passe mon tour, les 3 gardes viennent de concert dans ma salle à moi, butent tout le monde, game over byebye. Après, c'est un peu l'effet FTL, il faut dès le début réfléchir à comment réussir à buter le boss final (dans Invisible Inc. en l'occurrence, finir le dernier niveau). C'est un style de game design qui ne conviendra pas à tout le monde, j'en conviens.

En ce qui concerne les pouvoirs de l'IA (moi non plus j'ai pas de mémoire: Exanima?), tu cites un peu les pouvoirs du noob (sauf ton respect): cette combinaison va fonctionner la majeure partie du temps, et ne nécessite pas grande réflexion, mais dans certains cas de figure tu vas te retrouver bloquer. Par contre, d'autres combinaison sont bien plus difficiles à gérer, mais te permettrons de te sortir de situation bien plus défavorables. Comme dans un vrai rogue-lite finalement.

----------


## Momock

C'est ce que je me disais aussi sauf qu'en vérité cette combinaison de pouvoirs rend, si on gère, presque impossible de se retrouver dans une situation pourrie. Enfin... c'est l'impression que ça m'a donné. J'ai peut-être eût de la chance? Et c'est pareil pour les persos, il y en a qui me parraîssent beaucoup plus utiles que d'autres comme Internationale et le chinois qui peut désactiver un drône.

----------


## Supergounou

En difficile, j'ai des doutes, mais j'ai pas non plus poncé le jeu comme un fou, il y a peut-être quelque chose qui m'a échappé. Si des spécialistes passent par là...

----------


## Fizdol

Visiblement non.

----------


## Pluton

Bionic Dues, qui est à une bouchée de pain sur GOG.
Bin c'est sympa comme tout, hyper transparent dans ses mécanismes, tout est expliqué, tout est chiffré dans les combats, sans dommages ou visée aléatoire, donc pour la première fois j'ai l'impression de jouer à un roguelike avec des combats *TACTIQUES*

Et ça c'est cool.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *The Last express Gold Edition*.

C'est moi qui suis nul à chier et/ou je comprends rien ? Franchement j'adore le concept d'enquête en temps réel dans un train avec des choses qui se passe à l'autre bout du train alors que je suis dans le wagon de devant mais putain j'ai l'impression de tout rater. Le temps réels me fout la pression grave même si on peut revenir en arrière.

En plus je ne sais pas trop quoi faire donc j'y vais au pif pour l'instant et c'est un peu déplaisant comme sensation.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est super chaud ce genre de jeux, c'est limite du die&retry point'n click. J'avais commencé Croisière pour un Cadavre dans le même genre, jamais réussi à aller bien loin.

Hâte d'avoir ton retour si jamais tu insistes un peu, il a toujours piqué ma curiosité ce Last Express.

----------


## sebarnolds

Tiens, il est dans mon backlog aussi celui-là. Du coup, ton retour m'intéresse aussi  ::):

----------


## Illynir

J'ai déjà jouer quelques heures en fait et ce que je peux vous dire c'est que l'ambiance est ouf. Techniquement c'est très daté bien entendu même si la gold edition permet d'y jouer en 1080p et ajoute quelques petit trucs comme un système d'indice quand on est paumé. J'évite d'y avoir recours parce que ça nique un peu tout l’intérêt du jeu en fait même si les indices sont vagues. On peut revenir en arrière aussi si jamais on sent qu'on à foiré un truc, ce qui arrivera souvent je sens.

Par contre il y a un niveau de détails et une crédibilité assez hallucinantes concernant les persos, le train en lui même et les choses qui se passent dans le train, il y a plusieurs nationalité dans le train (Orient Express oblige), on peut entendre les conversations à travers les portes des cabines et si le perso qu'on dirige connait cette langue il y aura des sous titres sinon non. Rassurez vous, la plupart parle français tout de même avec nous quand on leur parle directement mais dans l'intimité pas toujours...

Il faut tout lire, tout regarder, tout espionner, se méfier de tout, être super vif aussi parce que des fois un mec au comportement bizarre se barre et il faut le suivre discrètement sans éveiller les soupçons, dans un train c'est difficile. Il faut aussi faire gaffe car le train à une destination finale mais aussi plusieurs arrêts intermédiaires (ça équivaut à des chapitres en gros j'imagine), certains persos peuvent descendre à ce moment là et on rate encore une fois un indice ou autre avec lui et c'est foutu, mais vous vous doutez bien qu'il y a un moment dans le jeu ou on peut savoir qui descend et où...

Je doute fortement qu'on puisse résoudre l'énigme entière du jeu en une seul run, trop de chose à voir tout le temps et on ne peut pas se multiplier pour être partout vu que le jeu se passe en temps réels. Franchement j'adore le concept et c'est une putain de vrai enquête comme j'ai rarement vu dans un jeu. D'ailleurs tout le jeu lui même est un OVNI pour moi et ça fait du bien de voir autre chose.

Les doublages sont également de qualités, ils ont pensé à tout, aux accents, aux langues étrangères. immersion totale. Par contre il faut accepter le fait qu'on ne soit pas guider DU TOUT, qu'on soit complètement paumé dés les 5 premières secondes du jeu et accepter la notion de temps réel qui vous mettra la pression et ceux quasiment dés les 5 premières minutes du jeu pour bien vous faire comprendre où vous êtes.

Voila en gros mon avis sur les premières heures de jeu, c'est fortement improbable que je ne le finisse pas, même plusieurs fois.

----------


## Narushima

Désolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe juste pour ça, mais comme tu l'as écrit plusieurs fois...
C'est "fait", pas "faite".

----------


## Supergounou

Ça faite envie  ::wub::

----------


## BenRicard

Mark of the ninja : je l'ai acheté....et puis je l'ai finis 3 fois en 1 semaine....et depuis j'y est plus jamais retouché ! très bon jeu en tout cas !

----------


## Illynir

> Désolé d'arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe juste pour ça, mais comme tu l'as écrit plusieurs fois...
> C'est "fait", pas "faite".


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.  ::ninja:: 

Ouais bon ok, j'ai pas fait*e* gaffe.

----------


## moot

> C'est ce que je me disais aussi sauf qu'en vérité cette combinaison de pouvoirs rend, si on gère, presque impossible de se retrouver dans une situation pourrie. Enfin... c'est l'impression que ça m'a donné. J'ai peut-être eût de la chance? Et c'est pareil pour les persos, il y en a qui me parraîssent beaucoup plus utiles que d'autres comme Internationale et le chinois qui peut désactiver un drône.


De ce que je me rappelle (j'ai fait le jeu il y a plus d'un an maintenant) c'était surtout des synergies qui se créent entre l'équipe et les pouvoirs. Je n'avais plus touché aux pouvoirs de base à partir d'un certain moment et je trouvais constamment des nouvelles combinaisons qui modifient ma façon de jouer. Sur le topic du jeu j'ai aussi vu des combos auxquels je n'avais pas pensé. J'ai adoré ce jeu et j'y ai passé 50-60 heures très agréables.
Comme Gounou ce qui a fini par me dégoûter par contre c'est la génération aléatoire de la dernière map; un coup ça roule tout seul avec les deux salles à visiter l'une derrière l'autre, où il suffisait de protéger une seule et unique porte. Le coup suivant elles étaient chacune à l'autre bout de la map séparées par des hordes de gardes qu'on que je ne peux passer qu'avec le double de ressources disponibles. 
Pitet' qu'ils ont fini par patcher cela ? J'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester le DLC.
Pour moi c'est juste ce petit détail qui m'a empêché de prendre autant mon pied que sur FTL où ils ont eu la bonne idée de garder la configuration du boss fixe. (je dois avoir 300/350h de jeu sur FTL)

----------


## Catel

> D'ailleurs tout le jeu lui même est un OVNI pour moi et ça fait du bien de voir autre chose.


Un jeu de Jordan "Prince of Persia" Mechner  :;):  qui trahissait dès cette époque son envie de cinéma.  :;): 

(ça a fait un four à une époque où le p&c s'effondrait)

----------


## DCX

Vous allez crier à l’hérésie mais je prend plus mon pied dans le Wasteland de *RAGE* que dans ceux de Fallout3 ou NV.
J'en suis qu'au début et je me doute que celui-ci est moins intéressant niveau "RPG" ou du scénario que les deux autres, mais l'alliance du FPS et de la conduite/upgrade des véhicules dans ce monde post-apo bien rempli de vilains me fait bien kiffé.

Bref je trouve ça très bon, merci aux Canards qui l'ont conseillé.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai beaucoup aimé Rage aussi, il a pas trop la cote ici mais les combats sont vraiment bons.

----------


## Cabfire

Pareil de vrai bon moment de shoot sur Rage, et une chouette ambiance.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi je m'étais bien fait chier à cause du level design (vraiment) peu inspiré. Refaire tous les niveaux dans un sens, puis dans l'autre pour le retour, que ce soit en voiture ou lors des phases de FPS pures, ça fait beaucoup trop de recyclage pour ma patience.

----------


## Catel

Je me suis plus amusé avec le jeu de cartes que les phases en bagnole.  ::ninja::

----------


## s3rgei

Oui mais ce fusil à pompe  ::love::

----------


## Illynir

En rangeant un peu toute ma merde je suis retombé sur ma "guitare" de Guitar Hero 3 et sur un coup de folie je me suis dit qu'on devait bien pouvoir en faire quelque chose sur PC de nos jours.

Donc je suis tombé sur *Phase shift*  ici : http://www.dwsk.co.uk/index_phase_shift.html, un Rock band/guitar Hero like et ça fonctionne incroyablement bien, la "guitare" est reconnu directement, rien besoin de configurer et le programme est très propre et très bien fait.

Je me suis donc pris des packs de chansons regroupant les chansons de Guitar Hero/Rock Band ( ::ninja:: ) et tout roule, les sensations sont bien là comme à l'époque et je ne vois plus l'intéret de sortir un jeu Guitar Hero pour jouer avec ça. C'est pareil mais en mieux sur tous les points: Des milliers de chansons disponible y compris ceux n'ayant jamais existé sur ces jeux, des thèmes à foison, du multi gratos, des options configurables de partout...

Bref c'est top.

----------


## PG 13

Je lance une partie d' FTL là maintenant

Je dois être maso quelque part  :Death: 


(Et carrément bourré aussi. Come On Belgium  :Beer:  )

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi maso?

Faster Than Light c'est un des cartons de ces dernieres années  ::wub::

----------


## Polochon_street

Je viens de commencer *Crysis 2* (en ayant pas joué au 1) que j'avais récupéré il y a longtemps dans un bundle, et puis je me suis dit qu'il fallait que j'y joue. 
Ça fait 2/3 heures que je joue et pour l'instant je prends mon pied, je crois que j'avais jamais joué à un FPS pop-corn avant, et je trouve ça très chouette  ::lol::  (du coup je suis très bon public). 

À voir sur la durée, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, la durée est pas très importante  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

*Dreamfall chapters book 5:*D'une traite. Merci de me rendre mes yeux s'y ou plaie. Cela fait facilement 10 ans que je n'avais pas fait une partie aussi longue (genre 5-6 heures).  ::cry::

----------


## schouffy

*Shovel Knight*
Pour l'instant je suis un peu déçu, j'ai joué environ 2 heures et j'avais de toute évidence des attentes trop élevées, comme souvent quand un jeu a fait l'objet de tous les superlatifs.
C'est pas mal hein, bon la musique me fatigue et je trouve que ça manque un peu de punch, mais j'ai largement préféré Volgarr dans un genre un peu similaire (mais pas tant que ça en fait) par exemple .
Les combats de boss sont assez brouillons, j'ai juste gagné (en 2 essais à chaque fois je dirais) car ils ne sont pas trop difficiles mais j'avais pas l'impression de maîtriser le combat comme c'était le cas dans Volgarr.
Bref encore une fois je comprends pas trop la hype, j'en viendrai sans doute à bout mais sans grande passion.

----------


## Supergounou

> la musique me fatigue


 ::O:

----------


## schouffy

Oui je sais que c'est supposé être la meilleure musique de jeu vidéo au monde, mais moi je suis pas nostalgique du tout de l'époque 16bits, ça me fait saigner les oreilles.
Les thèmes sont pas mauvais, mais je préfère les instruments aux buzzers c'est tout.

----------


## Momock

8 bits, pas 16 bits.

----------


## ercete

Je partage ton avis sur *Shovel Knight* notamment pour la musique (qui s'inspire plus de l'époque 8b que 16b amha edit:toasted)
Après je comprends la hype, il est réalisé au poil de cucul près, le level design est aux petits oignons...
Pour moi c'est un peu l'inverse de supermeatboy les deux vont exceller le genre mais avec une approche radicalement différente. Pour SK c'est le classicisme.

Le truc c'est que j'ai du m'arrêter à la moitié et j'ai du mal à trouver la motivation pour le relancer...

----------


## Thom

> Je lance une partie d' FTL là maintenant
> 
> Je dois être maso quelque part 
> 
> 
> (Et carrément bourré aussi. Come On Belgium  )


Pense à bien le mettre à jour avec l'advanced edition. De mémoire, c'est automatique si tu joues sur steam. Elle apporte vraiment du renouveau et du plus sympa.


Le guide sur bien débuter n'est pas du luxe.

http://www.biendebuter.net/faster-than-light/

Il est dur, assez frustrant mais très addictif en même temps.

----------


## schouffy

> 8 bits, pas 16 bits.


Oui mille excuses  ::):

----------


## UndeadThings

> Pense à bien le mettre à jour avec l'advanced edition. De mémoire, c'est automatique si tu joues sur steam. Elle apporte vraiment du renouveau et du plus sympa.
> 
> 
> Le guide sur bien débuter n'est pas du luxe.
> 
> http://www.biendebuter.net/faster-than-light/
> 
> Il est dur, assez frustrant mais très addictif en même temps.


Ouais, l'advanced c'est vraiment une putain de mise a jour, un vrai bonheur (surtout quand tu connais l'arnaque pour passer le hacking en force).  ::love::

----------


## CptProut

> Je lance une partie d' FTL là maintenant
> 
> Je dois être maso quelque part 
> 
> 
> (Et carrément bourré aussi. Come On Belgium  )


Je l'ai enfin fini  :Vibre: 

En Easy mais avec le contenu advanced.

Mais je suis enfin libre  :Vibre: 

Du coup j'ai craqué et me suis mis a overwatch.  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

Je me suis lancé dans *Deponia* mais je ne sais pas, c'est le genre de jeu que je joue en pointillé donc j'ai lancé *Pillars of eternity*...A voir.

----------


## Cabfire

Très bien Pillars par contre c'est un bouffe temps...

Moi je suis sur Wasteland 2 et je viens de 

Spoiler Alert! 


partir pour la Californie ! 



Je suis vraiment agréablement surpris par le jeu, j'aime beaucoup l'univers et la qualité d'écriture et vraiment top, avec de vrai bon passage qui m'ont fait sourire jusqu’à maintenant. J’espère que la suite est même encore mieux !

----------


## PG 13

Thom : Of Course, cependant le contenu advanced s' adresse aux joueurs expérimentés ^^

(Que je commence tout doucement à être, 125 parties + ou - )

CptProut : On ne finit jamais de jouer à FTL

Entre les achievements, les vaisseaux à débloquer et la difficulté à augmenter y' a clairement du boulot.

Si çà t' intéresse y' a énormément de vidéos sur youtube avec des speedruns à couper le souffle et surtout la chaine de Lethal Frag qui finit le jeu avec plein de contraintes (pas de pause en hard mode ou asphyxier le vaisseau mère par exemple) et c' est très très spectaculaire  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 


P.S. : Sur mes 100 et des parties j' ai même pas 10 victoires... le jeu qui rend FOU  :Vibre:

----------


## CptProut

> Thom : Of Course, cependant le contenu advanced s' adresse aux joueurs expérimentés ^^
> 
> (Que je commence tout doucement à être, 125 parties + ou - )
> 
> CptProut : On ne finit jamais de jouer à FTL
> 
> Entre les achievements, les vaisseaux à débloquer et la difficulté à augmenter y' a clairement du boulot.
> 
> Si çà t' intéresse y' a énormément de vidéos sur youtube avec des speedruns à couper le souffle et surtout la chaine de Lethal Frag qui finit le jeu avec plein de contraintes (pas de pause et asphyxier le vaisseau mère par exemple) et c' est très très spectaculaire   
> ...


Ouai je sais mais j'ai ce jeu depuis genre 2-3 ans 50 heure au compteur et une seul victoire en 150+ run.

----------


## PG 13

Après m' être fait déchiqueter pendant environ 10 parties sur le mode normal je suis passé en easy

(Et j' ai pas bougé depuis  :^_^:  )

----------


## Zerger

La grosse différence en normal, c'est que tu n'auras pas autant de tunes pour booster ton vaisseau, il faut farmer au maximum chaque zone.

----------


## PG 13

Le nombre de fois où j' ai nagé dans la thune (en easy donc) n' est pas vraiment élevé si tu me demandes...

Ce jeu est absolument géant, y' a pas à tortiller... mais putain qu' est ce qu' il est dur  ::o:

----------


## Narushima

J'avais trouvé FTL sympa, sans plus. J'y ai joué sept heures, je me souviens que je gagnais pas à chaque fois, mais à vous lire on dirait que c'est le truc le plus dur du monde, alors que c'est vraiment pas si chaud que ça.

----------


## Coriolano

Je fais la campagne de Warhammer 40K II que je n'avais jamais fait et j'attend les soldes steam pour les extensions. Et Fire Emblem, le dernier sur 3DS

----------


## Oldnoobie

Testé* Papers ! Please*

Je trouve que le pixel art dessert le jeu (on doit examiner des documents pixellisés...).
Le contexte Europe de l'Est est en revanche intéressant. 
J'ai laissé passé un terroriste, j'aurais aimé que le jeu me dise ce que j'ai raté.
Je retente ce soir, c'est pas mal.

----------


## CptProut

> J'avais trouvé FTL sympa, sans plus. J'y ai joué sept heures, je me souviens que je gagnais pas à chaque fois, mais à vous lire on dirait que c'est le truc le plus dur du monde, alors que c'est vraiment pas si chaud que ça.


Tu bluff  :tired: 




> Testé* Papers ! Please*
> 
> Je trouve que le pixel art dessert le jeu (on doit examiner des documents pixellisés...).
> Le contexte Europe de l'Est est en revanche intéressant. 
> J'ai laissé passé un terroriste, j'aurais aimé que le jeu me dise ce que j'ai raté.
> Je retente ce soir, c'est pas mal.


C'est prévu pour faut expérimenté  :;): , et apprendre a vivre avec ces choix.

Aucun run n'est mauvais.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est beaucoup de la prise de décision FTL. Et la RNG est aussi importante. D'une partie à l'autre, tu peux avoir un run complètement pété, et la suivante crever au premier secteur. Le tout est de comprendre que TOUT le run consiste à se construire un build suffisamment optimisé pour péter les 3 phases du boss final. Ne pas y aller au pif en quelque sorte.

----------


## thoam32

> Testé* Papers ! Please*
> 
> Je trouve que le pixel art dessert le jeu (on doit examiner des documents pixellisés...).
> Le contexte Europe de l'Est est en revanche intéressant. 
> J'ai laissé passé un terroriste, j'aurais aimé que le jeu me dise ce que j'ai raté.
> Je retente ce soir, c'est pas mal.


Ah Papers Please, je l'avais trouvé très sympathique ! Ce que j'aimais c'est son lien entre gameplay et narration au final. Sa partie puzzle game ne cesse de se complexifier à tel point que bah dans l'espoir de gagner de l'argent, certaines fois tu laisser tomber certaines vérifs pour aller plus vite et espérer gagner plus ^^ J'aimais bien ce côté micro- choix tout le temps et je l'avais trouvé au final très sympathique  ::): 

Après comme d'habitude avec tout le boucan qu'il y a eu autour, certains l'ont trouvé décevant et c'est dommage.. Il faut le prendre pour ce qui l'est, et il offre une jolie expérience  ::):

----------


## PG 13

Gloire à l' Artotska  ::wub::

----------


## Illynir

J'ai lancé  *The longest journey* pour la première fois, la version GOG qui fonctionne parfaitement sur Win10 64 bits chez moi pour info. Je ne sais pas encore ce que vaut mais on m'en a fait beaucoup d'éloge, par contre ça pique un peu la rétine pour l'instant, mais avec l'anti aliasing à donf dans le panneau NVIDIA c'est un peu mieux.

Je compte enchaîner sur Dreamfall: the longest journey, il parait que l'histoire et les persos sont cools mais le gameplay à chier et j’enchaînerai avec le dernier Dreamfall Chapter vu que le dernier chapitre vient de sortir...

----------


## BenRicard

Pour Paper Please, faut pas avoir un boulot administratif IRL, sinon, t'as l'impression d'être au travail quand tu joue à ce jeu et c'est pas terrible.

----------


## schouffy

Papers please, pour une fois, j'ai complètement compris la hype. Le jeu est très original, assume complètement ce qu'il est, et son game design est excellent. Bon j'ai jamais eu de fin heureuse je suis un mauvais gestionnaire, mais j'ai vraiment apprécié le concept.

----------


## Catel

*Dark Souls*.  ::ninja:: 

Bon je découvre qu'à moitié, je sais déjà que Dark Vador est le père de Luke.

----------


## jeanba

> *Dark Souls*. 
> 
> Bon je découvre qu'à moitié, je sais déjà que Dark Vador est le père de Luke.


Y'a peut être une fin alternative ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour Paper Please, faut pas avoir un boulot administratif IRL, sinon, t'as l'impression d'être au travail quand tu joue à ce jeu et c'est pas terrible.


Pas besoin d'avoir un boulot administratif.
J'ai fais la démo, ça m'a pas déplu mais je me suis pas vu tamponner des fiches plus longtemps, j'avais fais le tour du concept et de ce qu'il essayait de démontrer.

----------


## Zerger

L'intérêt de Papers please, ce sont les choix moraux que tu t'imposes tout seul.

Pour le terroriste, si tu n'as plus eu de nouvel, c'est que tu n'as pas suivi ses instructions.

----------


## schouffy

Toutafé.

----------


## Zerger

> J'avais trouvé FTL sympa, sans plus. J'y ai joué sept heures, je me souviens que je gagnais pas à chaque fois, mais à vous lire on dirait que c'est le truc le plus dur du monde, alors que c'est vraiment pas si chaud que ça.


Il est dur mais avec un peu d'expérience, les runs vont facilement loin.
J'ai beaucoup plus galéré sur Dungeon of the Endless perso.

----------


## schouffy

> *Shovel Knight*
> Bref encore une fois je comprends pas trop la hype, j'en viendrai sans doute à bout mais sans grande passion.


Finalement non j'arrête. Le niveau dans la lave était pas mal, mais globalement ça m'intéresse pas.

----------


## Thom

> Il est dur mais avec un peu d'expérience, les runs vont facilement loin.
> J'ai beaucoup plus galéré sur Dungeon of the Endless perso.


Le problème de FTL n'est pas qu'il est dur sur l'instant présent... mais par contre tu sais que tu finis par payer très cher toutes erreurs de jugement. 

- un peu trop vite sur un secteur.
- Aller, je me tente cette event (car il faut que je rattrape mes scraps de retard)... et je perds un membre d'équipage.

Et là tu arrives au boss... et tu te fais poutrer... Il y a une violence psychologique assez intense.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Finalement non j'arrête. Le niveau dans la lave était pas mal, mais globalement ça m'intéresse pas.


Dans le genre _plate-forme comme au bon vieux temps_, as-tu essayé les Shantae ? C'est vraiment sympa et les musiques, du même compositeur que Shovel Knight, sont plus sympas je trouve (avis totalement personnel).

----------


## Cabfire

Papers Please j'en garde vraiment un bon souvenir.

Je me rappel nettement alors que je jouais m'être demandais pourquoi je tamponnais ces foutus papier et si je n'avais pas mieux à faire ... Bref c'est vraiment bien foutu, je suis vraiment rentré dedans.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pas besoin d'avoir un boulot administratif.
> J'ai fais la démo, ça m'a pas déplu mais je me suis pas vu tamponner des fiches plus longtemps, j'avais fais le tour du concept et de ce qu'il essayait de démontrer.


C'est un peu ça. Le jeu essaie de renouveler l'intérêt en changeant les règles (que des gens d'Artotska, des étrangers si visa, etc...) mais le déroulement reste moyen fun surtout quand on abat du papier IRL.
Je fais sensiblement la même chose quand je vise les docs produits par un agent de mon service et c'est chiant : vérif du nom, du numéro de dossier, des dates, des adresses, et si ca va pas, ca retourne sur son bureau sans visa. 
Comme c'est une purge, je fais ça le soir pour finir la journée et avec l'envie d'en finir pour rentrer chez moi, du coup ... Papers Please, ça me vend pas du rêve.

Par curiosité je l'ai fait tester à ma compagne, qui bosse dans complètement autre chose. Elle aime les HOG et les puzzle-game, donc je pensais que ça pouvait éveiller son intérêt. 
Elle a lâché au bout du troisième jour ingame en trouvant ça chiant et totalement sans intérêt.

Je vais le relancer tantôt pour tester un peu plus le concept et voir jusqu'où il propose des variations, mais je vais le bazarder rapidement, ça sent le topic des jeux overhypés, de la façon dont je le ressens. Le visa que je fais au taf est limite plus intéressant, l'agent en question étant capable d'une variété impressionnante de loupés.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Elle a lâché au bout du troisième jour ingame en trouvant ça chiant et totalement sans intérêt.


Quitte-la  :tired:

----------


## Cabfire

Je suis pas sure que ca soit très "fun" en effet. Je vois plutôt ça comme une expérience, qui ne dure pas trop longtemps non plus.

----------


## banditbandit

> Quitte-la


Tamponne-la  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Dans le genre _plate-forme comme au bon vieux temps_, as-tu essayé les Shantae ? C'est vraiment sympa et les musiques, du même compositeur que Shovel Knight, sont plus sympas je trouve (avis totalement personnel).


Spas vraiment du plate formes, c'est du Metroid. Du genre très facile. Faut aimer le mignon.

----------


## BenRicard

> l'agent en question étant capable d'une variété impressionnante de loupés.


C'est lui qu'ils auraient du embaucher pour faire le jeu !  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> C'est un peu ça.


En même temps quelqu'un dit "faut pas avoir un boulot administratif dans la vraie vie, sinon ça va pas vous plaire", et toi tu réponds "je fais de l'administratif dans mon boulot et j'ai pas aimé".

----------


## Zerger

> Tamponne-la


Ou dénonce-la  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Ou dénonce-la


T'es à une lettre de mon idée...  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Faut rester dans la thématique du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En même temps quelqu'un dit "faut pas avoir un boulot administratif dans la vraie vie, sinon ça va pas vous plaire", et toi tu réponds "je fais de l'administratif dans mon boulot et j'ai pas aimé".


Parce que j'étais d'accord avec BenRicard, et que je voulais confirmer et illustrer un peu plus. J'ai oublié de l'exprimer clairement, désolé.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je joue à *OverWatch*, encore et toujours, et sinon je me refais un run de *Thief: Deadly Shadows* avec les textures HD qui vont bien. Dieu que j'aime ce jeu, même si le level design est moins fou que les 2 opus précédents, il a le mérite d'avoir un _gameplay_ quand même un peu plus agréable. Et les musiques d'Eric Brosius sont juste géniales  ::wub::

----------


## parpaingue

Après une pause j'ai repris la série des Metal Gear et je joue donc à *Metal Gear Solid 4*.
J'arrive à l'acte 4 et on peut franchement dire qu'il n'a pas volé sa réputation de jeu rempli de cinématiques interminables. On sent bien que Kojima a voulu relier tous les opus précédents et conclure l'histoire, ça se regarde tout à fait mais damned c'est loooong.
Le pire c'est presque que quand on a le droit de jouer (par grosses tranches tout de même entre les grosses cinématiques), ben le jeu en lui-même est franchement bon, donc je rage sur les cinématiques interminables parce que je veux jouer.

Protip pour noobs: définitivement *le* pire épisode pour rentrer dans la série, allez voir ailleurs.

----------


## Forseti

*Overwatch* avec les potos. C'est bien mais j’espère que d'autres map vont arriver rapidement (ou un éditeur de map  ::lol:: ), même s'il y a matière à faire. Et je me suis remis à *Kerbal Space Program* en espérant faire mieux que mes précédents essais qui faisaient passer les missiles de la Corée du nord pour des tirs de SpaceX.  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Je viens de voir le film Warcraft, bon le film c'est de la merde mais ce n'est pas le propos, en revanche ça m'a donné envie de me relancer dans Warcraft 3 et son extension. Et figurez vous qu'avec le launcher W3arena on peut maintenant avoir du VRAI 16/9eme dans le jeu à la place de l'étirement dégueulasse made in Blizzard. Du coup j'ai tout installé et franchement c'est toujours aussi bon et ça fait du bien d'avoir du vrai 16/9eme, ça fonctionne aussi pour les différentes campagnes du jeu et pour l'extension. De nombreuses heures de jeu en perspective encore.  :Bave: 

J'ai trouvé un comparatif sur le net si vous voulez voir ce que ça donne: https://imgur.com/a/yKoIG

----------


## Anonyme112

Eh ! Warcraft 3 c'est vachement bien, attention  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce que je me suis rappelé après coup, c'est pour ca que j'ai retiré ma blague.

Cela dit, j'ai jamais finis le jeu, j'ai toujours laissé tombé pendant la campagne des morts vivants

----------


## Illynir

Merde j'ai raté la blague.  ::cry:: 

Je ne suis pas un gros fan des jeux blizzard de base mais on ne touche pas à Warcraft 3 ni à Diablo 2, attention.  :tired: 

Par contre Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2 oui c'est bien de la merde, vous pouvez y aller.

----------


## ercete

> Testé* Papers ! Please*
> J'ai laissé passé un terroriste, j'aurais aimé que le jeu me dise ce que j'ai raté.


Le renouvellement de ta carte du parti. Camarades : saisissez cet ennemi de la nation !

----------


## Cabfire

Tain mais la narration et l’écriture dans Wasteland 2 c'est vraiment superbe. 

Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais pas prit autant de plaisir à lire un jeu. La comparaison avec Pillar of Eternity fait carrément mal, même si j'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu également, pour d'autres raisons. 

Par contre, j’espère que le jeu gère bien la progression et les différents choix, et que je ne vais pas me retrouver bloqué... j'ai l'impression d'être carrément dans la merde...



Spoiler Alert! 


Je cherche la litière pour chat... Sur l'Oracle de Anges je suis devenu personæ non gratta, porte close, et au sud avec les brutes on se tire dessus à vu... c'est chaud la vie de Ranger du desert...

----------


## Nono

> Je fais la campagne de Warhammer 40K II que je n'avais jamais fait et j'attend les soldes steam pour les extensions. Et Fire Emblem, le dernier sur 3DS


Chaos Rising est sympa.
Retribution est minimaliste. A faire si vraiment tu es affamé.

----------


## Kelexel

> Je viens de commencer *Crysis 2* (en ayant pas joué au 1) que j'avais récupéré il y a longtemps dans un bundle, et puis je me suis dit qu'il fallait que j'y joue. 
> Ça fait 2/3 heures que je joue et pour l'instant je prends mon pied, je crois que j'avais jamais joué à un FPS pop-corn avant, et je trouve ça très chouette  (du coup je suis très bon public). 
> 
> À voir sur la durée, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, la durée est pas très importante


Effectivement, c'est un FPS plutôt sympa à jouer et qui ne mérite pas les torrents de merde qu'il s'est pris.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tu peux en trouver un peu partout, au pire utilise un wiki. Y a toujours moyen de se débloquer de chaque situation.

----------


## Haelnak

> Effectivement, c'est un FPS plutôt sympa à jouer et qui ne mérite pas les torrents de merde qu'il s'est pris.


Sauf pour la phase de jeu en buggy où c'est amplement mérité.

----------


## Narushima

Et le fait que ce soit un FPS sans intérêt.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Et le fait que ce soit un FPS sans intérêt.


Et c'est quoi un FPS avec intérêt selon toi ? Crysis 2 est surement un des FPS "couloir" les plus réussis qu'il me soit donné de jouer.

----------


## Narushima

> Et c'est quoi un FPS avec intérêt selon toi ?


Quelque chose de plus intéressant que faire "piou-piou" sur des méchants. Les pouvoirs de la combinaison c'était déjà plus nouveau.
Après, le jeu m'a tellement fait bailler que j'ai abandonné dans les deux premières heures. Peut-être qu'au-delà y'avait des choses originales, mais j'en doute.

----------


## Herr Peter

Faire "piou-piou" sur les méchants, c'est un peu le b.a-ba du FPS, quand même. Après peut-être que tu n'aimes tout simplement pas le genre ou que tu préfères quand c'est mélangé avec un peu d'RPG, comme les Stalker.

----------


## Polochon_street

> Quelque chose de plus intéressant que faire "piou-piou" sur des méchants. Les pouvoirs de la combinaison c'était déjà plus nouveau.
> Après, le jeu m'a tellement fait bailler que j'ai abandonné dans les deux premières heures. Peut-être qu'au-delà y'avait des choses originales, mais j'en doute.


Je suis d'accord avec Herr Peter, faire «-piou-piou »-sur les méchants c'est quand même une bonne partie du genre FPS. Après ça me plaît parce que justement j'ai quasiment jamais joué à ce genre de FPS (vu les mauvais avis des gens dessus), je suis d'accord que si jamais ç'avait été le 100e FPS couloir piou-piou auquel j'avais joué, j'aurais sûrement pris moins de plaisir, mais pour l'instant je m'amuse bien  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Après peut-être que tu n'aimes tout simplement pas le genre ou que tu préfères quand c'est mélangé avec un peu d'RPG, comme les Stalker.


Ou FarCry 3  ::trollface::

----------


## Narushima

> Faire "piou-piou" sur les méchants, c'est un peu le b.a-ba du FPS, quand même. Après peut-être que tu n'aimes tout simplement pas le genre ou que tu préfères quand c'est mélangé avec un peu d'RPG, comme les Stalker.



Pas forcément, mais il faut quelque chose de plus intéressant, que ce soit au niveau des niveaux (pas originaux sur Crysis 2), ou des mécaniques de jeu (pareil).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Un truc comme Evolve, en fait. Map ouverte, compétences spécifiques et complémentaires, rapport tireur-cible inversable.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu es en train d’insinuer qu'Evolve est intéressant ?

----------


## machiavel24

> Quelque chose de plus intéressant que faire "piou-piou" sur des méchants. Les pouvoirs de la combinaison c'était déjà plus nouveau.
> Après, le jeu m'a tellement fait bailler que j'ai abandonné dans les deux premières heures. Peut-être qu'au-delà y'avait des choses originales, mais j'en doute.


Je peux confirmer que non. Je me suis emmerdé quasi du début à la fin.

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, Evolve est un bon jeu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben la commande c'est des niveaux originaux (une jungle extra-terrestre), des mécaniques de jeu originales (une cible qui devient le chasseur, un FPS avec une phase traque, du tir qui demande les compétences de chacun en symbiose). 
Bon ben CQFD.

----------


## BenRicard

Non mais arrête avec Evolve ! c'est plus possible maintenant !  ::trollface:: 

Pour Crysis, j'ai trouvé que c'est une des rares séries qui se saborde aux fil des épisodes : Le 1er est juste terrible, le 2ème est moins bon mais passe toujours bien, quant au 3ème.....pas de commentaires.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Non mais arrête avec Evolve !


Jamais ! C'est ce qu'on a eu à la place de L4D3, alors on va faire avec !  ::'(:

----------


## BenRicard

> Jamais ! C'est ce qu'on a eu à la place de L4D3, alors on va faire avec !


putain c'est vrai ! Valve Salaud !  ::cry::

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais, Evolve est un bon jeu.


Ah ba ouais, je comprends que t'aimes pas Crysis 2 du coup.  ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

Merci Sylvine.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Merci Sylvine.


Ouais enfin lui adule Titanfall alors...  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

C'est beau les causes perdues.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais enfin lui adule Titanfall alors...


Bah il est très bien Titanfall. C'est quand même autre chose qu'Evolve.

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre Diablo 3 et Starcraft 2 oui c'est bien de la merde, vous pouvez y aller.


Toute cette haine parce que tu n'as pas les DPS/APM requis  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

> Toute cette haine parce que tu n'as pas les DPS/APM requis


J'ai été très haut sur Diablo 3 mais au bout d'un moment farmer les failles en attendant les deux derniers loots anciens que j'attendais depuis 3 mois ça m'a soûlé méchamment quand même. Starcraft 2 c'était juste une vanne au passage parce que c'est à la mode mais je n'y ai jamais joué.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anhumes

*Steam*

Apparement c'est le jeu a la mode aujourd'hui, y'a l'air d'y avoir plein de monde dessus.

Mais bon le gameplay est un peu répétitif. Suffit de faire F5 en boucle  ::o: )

----------


## Mezcalien

*Tomb Raider : Anniversary*

J'avais jamais touché à cette licence. C'est joli et bien foutu, hyper maniable. Mais...c'est un peu chiant non ?  ::'(:

----------


## ercete

Le rythme est assez lent d'autant que c'est un remake du tout premier, mais c'est l'ambiance qui est toute particulière :madeleine:
par contre est-ce qu'aujourd'hui cela me satisferait... je n'en suis pas si sur...

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Tomb Raider : Anniversary*
> 
> J'avais jamais touché à cette licence. C'est joli et bien foutu, hyper maniable. Mais...c'est un peu chiant non ?


Pourtant Anniversary est assez unanimement reconnu par les fans comme un des meilleurs Tomb Raider sorti.

----------


## kennyo

> Bah il est très bien Titanfall. C'est quand même autre chose qu'Evolve.


Ils ont à peu près la même population et matchmaking.

----------


## Illynir

> Pourtant Anniversary est assez unanimement reconnu par les fans comme un des meilleurs Tomb Raider sorti.


Oui mais il faut aimer le concept, c'est vrai que le premier Tomb raider est assez lent dans sa structure et même remis aux goût du jour ça se ressent fortement.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ils ont à peu près la même population et matchmaking.


Mais Evolve est sorti un an plus tard.

----------


## Nono

> Oui mais il faut aimer le concept, c'est vrai que le premier Tomb raider est assez lent dans sa structure et même remis aux goût du jour ça se ressent fortement.


C'est là qu'est le vrai plaisir du jeu : prendre le temps de comprendre l'environnement, de trouver un passage qu'on avait ignoré jusqu'à présent, de se frayer un chemin, de résoudre une petite énigme (pas bien tordue non plus).

J'ai fait TR:Legend après, et j'ai vraiment déchanté quand je me suis rendu compte que seul 20% du jeu était basé sur l'exploration de tombes. Le reste se noie dans des phases de courses en moto, tirs contre des sbires, tirs aux pigeons, etc. Et à chaque fois le gameplay est soit insipide soit carrément raté. Il y a de l'exploration d'immeuble contemporain aussi. Le retour à un environnement banal tue bien le plaisir de la découverte au passage.

----------


## Markoraf

> C'est là qu'est le vrai plaisir du jeu : prendre le temps de comprendre l'environnement, de trouver un passage qu'on avait ignoré jusqu'à présent, de se frayer un chemin, de résoudre une petite énigme (pas bien tordue non plus).
> 
> J'ai fait TR:Legend après, et j'ai vraiment déchanté quand je me suis rendu compte que seul 20% du jeu était basé sur l'exploration de tombes. Le reste se noie dans des phases de courses en moto, tirs contre des sbires, tirs aux pigeons, etc. Et à chaque fois le gameplay est soit insipide soit carrément raté. Il y a de l'exploration d'immeuble contemporain aussi. Le retour à un environnement banal tue bien le plaisir de la découverte au passage.


Si c'est l'exploration qui te plait, je te conseille Tomb Raider Underworld, la suite de Legends. Moins de bâtiments modernes, moins de shoot, et même la phase en moto sert le gameplay je trouve.

----------


## Mezcalien

En fait, après une petite heure de jeu j'ai réalisé que j'allais subir le même gameplay pour encore de trop nombreuses heures.

Je me demande si c'est pas dû à un manque de challenge. Le perso saute tellement bien et proprement que le gameplay consiste juste à chercher son chemin, de buter quelques animaux de temps en temps. Ce jeu m'a un peu rappelé les vieilles maps de Counter-Strike où fallait juste escalader, mais sur lesquelles fallait parfois du skill dans le mouvement, pour le coup. J'ai peut-être tort, j'essaierai de relancer le jeu quand même.

----------


## Illynir

> C'est là qu'est le vrai plaisir du jeu : prendre le temps de comprendre l'environnement, de trouver un passage qu'on avait ignoré jusqu'à présent, de se frayer un chemin, de résoudre une petite énigme (pas bien tordue non plus).
> 
> J'ai fait TR:Legend après, et j'ai vraiment déchanté quand je me suis rendu compte que seul 20% du jeu était basé sur l'exploration de tombes. Le reste se noie dans des phases de courses en moto, tirs contre des sbires, tirs aux pigeons, etc. Et à chaque fois le gameplay est soit insipide soit carrément raté. Il y a de l'exploration d'immeuble contemporain aussi. Le retour à un environnement banal tue bien le plaisir de la découverte au passage.


Ah mais moi j'aime bien, mais je peux comprendre qu'on trouve ça chiant, surtout aujourd'hui.

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Reprise après un hiatus...Petite promenade dans les profondeurs pour se remettre dans le bain puis cassage de tronche du boss dans la zone de lave. Cela s'est avéré un peu plus difficile que ce à quoi je m'attendais d'autant plus que les flammes traversent les montagnes.  :ouaiouai:  J'en ai profité pour taper du démons.
*Pillars of eternity:*Progression tranquille de bon samaritain. Néanmoins, je commence à rencontrer des difficultés dans les combats (niveau difficile).

----------


## Nono

> Si c'est l'exploration qui te plait, je te conseille Tomb Raider Underworld, la suite de Legends. Moins de bâtiments modernes, moins de shoot, et même la phase en moto sert le gameplay je trouve.


Intéressant. J'avais justement peur qu'ils fassent du "more of Legends", donc encore plus de trucs qui ne me plaisent pas. Merci du tuyau, je jetterai un oeil.

----------


## thoam32

Non mais à sa sortie dans mes souvenirs, il souffrait de plus de problèmes de finitions, même si rien de bien méchant. Mais non franchement ses niveaux étaient très sympas, assez grands, remplis de bonnes énigmes avec juste quelques combats de temps en temps pour casser la routine mais loin d'être prédominant. Mais le jeu était peut-être un peu court. 

Dommage que Cristal Dynamics n'est pas poursuivi dans cette voie (et puis je préfère largement Lara Croft en mode grande aventurière, qu'en mode humanisé mais question de gout ^^). Puis Legends est a relativiser, la série était morte et le dernier épisode en date était l'ange des ténèbres, qui était pas une grande réussite selon moi, du coup quand c'est quand même une jolie résurrection  :^_^: 

Sinon pour pas être HS, je joue à Grand Kingdom, très sympa même si c'est vrai assez répétitif, mais bon ça ne me gêne pas trop !  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

*battlefield 4,* pas mal en online sur ps4. Les maps sont parfois trops vastes. Ce qui est à la fois bien et pénible. Entre préparer son attaque et courir seul, longtemps comme un con pour atteindre une zone de checkpoint ou de combat. Ca donne un aspect plus stratégique que call of. Et l'idée de ne pas annualisé les sorties permettent de maintenir un minimum de joueur sur tout les modes. Même s'il y a deux ou trois modes boudés.
*
Street fighter V* je m'y remets tout doucement. En amical online seulement pour le moment.
Quelques parties d'*overwatch* et *Nba 2K16* de temps à autres

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Lost Planet 2 et sans surprise c'est bien mieux que le premier et tous les joueurs ont tort (comme pour Crysis et Dead Space).
On sent plus le coté jeu "multijoueurs en solo" qui est un peu effleuré dans le premier, pas seulement à cause de la coop.
T'as des objectifs qui font multi (capturer des points et les tenir) les ennemis humains sont bien plus malins et agressifs (ils utilisent le grappin, ils te mettent bien la pression, ils font même une petite célébration quand ils arrivent à te flinguer) et des niveaux qui font très arènes (enfin, les bons niveaux, pas les couloirs qui ont l'air de surtout servir à meubler).

A voir ce que ça donne par la suite mais j'aime bien ce que j'ai vu.

----------


## Haelnak

> tous les joueurs ont tort


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Harvester

Oui, moi aussi ça m'a choqué, il l'a écrit correctement du premier coup.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Commencé Lost Planet 2 et sans surprise c'est bien mieux que le premier et tous les joueurs ont tort


On sait que tu le kiff le premier, fais pas le fier.

----------


## Sylvine

J'aurai aimé le kiffer, mais c'est trop brouillon, on dirait que les mecs savaient pas trop ce qu'ils voulaient faire.
Là c'est plus réfléchi, plus concentré.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Witcher 3 Blood & Wine*

C'est bô ! L'ambiance est la, le gameplay efficace et l'histoire à rebondissement.

Youpi !

----------


## raaaahman

Je me suis lancé dans *Chronicle - Runescape Legends* (alias ceci-n-est-pas-hearthstone-mais-quand-même) après avoir vu la vidéo d'Akwartz.

C'est pas la révolution du CCG malgré son twist de gameplay sympathique (on joue les cartes monstres contre son propre héros pour qu'il les bute et empoche les récompenses) et les modes de jeu sont pompés sur ceux de HS. Ceci dit ça m'amuse bien pour le moment (probablement l'effet nouveauté) donc si des canards sont dessus et veulent se larder la couenne, ils peuvent m'ajouter (mon pseudo c'est aussi raaaahman).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis à 8 heures sur *Dying Light* et j'adore. C'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais en essayant la démo, parce que la progression est plus logique et douce dans le jeu.

Souvent comparé à Dead Island (oui je suis un des rares à aimer ce jeu), finalement ils ne s'abordent pas de la même façon. Dans DI je suis bourrin je fais des détours juste pour fracasser quelques crânes, je ne me sens jamais en danger. Dying Light me fait réfléchir aux combats à mener, ceux que je prépare en étudiant le terrain, en me préparant des cocktails molotov s'il y a des flaques d'essence, les zones électrifiées, les combats contre humains... Et surtout les combats que j'esquive parce que finalement ils sont plus nombreux et dangereux que moi. Une fuite est souvent plus intéressante et j'aime bien cette idée.
Je vous avais lu dire que ça change à force de monter de niveau, pour l'instant c'est déjà un changement agréable.
Et puis la nuit j'avoue que j'ai encore peur d'y aller, j'ai fait la première mission qui nous montre cet aspect, j'ai mis longtemps et fait bien des détours pour réussir. J'ai une autre mission je l'ai gardée pour une prochaine fois.
Par contre le point commun entre ces jeux, j'ai décidé d'y jouer au pad même si la vue est celle d'un FPS. J'ignore si c'est à cause des mouvements ou si c'est parce qu'il y a surtout du combat au corps à corps, mais je suis tout crisper et je me goure souvent de touche au C/S.

Par certains côtés il me fait penser à Far Cry 3 et 4, je trouve assez similaire la façon d'interagir avec les NPC dans les quêtes, les dialogues, on entre dans une pièce pour discuter et recevoir sa mission et on ressort comme si c'était hors du jeu.
J'imagine que sur un AAA moderne en monde ouvert il n'y a rien d'étonnant.
Pour le reste DL me passionne beaucoup plus, l'escalade est fluide et bien gérée, et autre point qui m'a fait penser à FC, les tours à escalader. Sauf qu'ici elles sont intéressantes pour l'instant (j'en ai fait 2 ou 3), il faut étudier le chemin à prendre, je m'amuse bien.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je me retrouve énormément dans ton compte-rendu de tes premières heures passées sur Dying Light: le jeu répondait exactement à mes attentes, et même davantage. Amuse-toi et la 2ème partie du jeu est vraiment excellente aussi, je te laisse découvrir ça  :;):

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je suis à 8 heures sur *Dying Light* et j'adore. C'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais en essayant la démo, parce que la progression est plus logique et douce dans le jeu.
> 
> Souvent comparé à Dead Island (oui je suis un des rares à aimer ce jeu), finalement ils ne s'abordent pas de la même façon. Dans DI je suis bourrin je fais des détours juste pour fracasser quelques crânes, je ne me sens jamais en danger. Dying Light me fait réfléchir aux combats à mener, ceux que je prépare en étudiant le terrain, en me préparant des cocktails molotov s'il y a des flaques d'essence, les zones électrifiées, les combats contre humains... Et surtout les combats que j'esquive parce que finalement ils sont plus nombreux et dangereux que moi. Une fuite est souvent plus intéressante et j'aime bien cette idée.
> Je vous avais lu dire que ça change à force de monter de niveau, pour l'instant c'est déjà un changement agréable.
> Et puis la nuit j'avoue que j'ai encore peur d'y aller, j'ai fait la première mission qui nous montre cet aspect, j'ai mis longtemps et fait bien des détours pour réussir. J'ai une autre mission je l'ai gardée pour une prochaine fois.
> Par contre le point commun entre ces jeux, j'ai décidé d'y jouer au pad même si la vue est celle d'un FPS. J'ignore si c'est à cause des mouvements ou si c'est parce qu'il y a surtout du combat au corps à corps, mais je suis tout crisper et je me goure souvent de touche au C/S.


Même ressenti, trés agréable a "parkourir" , le dynamisme des déplacements y est pour beaucoup de même que la variété des décors sur une map pourtant pas si grande ... je peste un peu de temps en temps face a un personnage qui ne s'accroche pas a un rebord pourtant bien en face de lui mais quand même ! trés fun ... et les sorties de nuit stressantes au possible récompensées par la double XP , une trés  bonne idée  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En rangeant une vieille pile de DVD je suis tombé sur une édition budget du premier *Soldier of Fortune*. Je me suis donc amusé à le réinstaller pour voir comment il avait vieilli. J'en gardais un très bon souvenir, avec des armes qui ont la patate, un semblant de scénario, et bien évidemment, le moteur "d'arrachage de jambes au pompe"

Après une installation easy et un patch pour faire marcher le jeu sous win8 (en gros, il faut dupliquer l'exe sof.exe et le renommer mohaa.exe. Oue non ne me demandez pas pourquoi mais ca marche). Ca a vieilli.

Mais alors salement vieilli. Je veux bien que ca soit le moteur de Quake2, mais je ne m'attendais pas à une telle claque dans la gueule de mes souvenirs. Niveau architecture, tout est trop large, les échelles, les portes, les couloirs,...Mais les niveaux sont "réalistes" c'est déjà ca.

Par contre les "cinématiques", rah la vache, avec la même pauvre animation de course pour tous les persos en synchronisé, et les scripts qu'on voit se déclencher en arrivant.

A part ca, le jeu n'est pas désagréable, les armes ont un super feeling, les affrontements sont violents et rapides, y'a du lean, c'est maniable et rapide, les niveaux se parcourt en speedrun, sans jamais devoir réfléchir.

Fun fact tiens, à la fin des deux premiers niveaux, on arrive dans notre QG, avec un ordi pour lancer la mission d'après. Si vous faites la même connerie que moi, en cliquant sur next>next>next, vous allez vous retrouver dans le troisième niveau, à combattre dès le début des soldats avec juste votre couteau... Car les designers ont du trouvé drôle de cacher dans le menu de lancement de la mission une page où on choisit ses armes avant de lancer la mission. Et bien sûr si vous vous loupez, impossible de revenir au briefing, il faut relancer la dernière sauvegarde de la partie d'avant, refinir le niveau, et ne pas se gourrer.

----------


## ercete

Je fais une petite *Overdose* d'*Overwatch*, j'ai l'impression d'en avoir fait le tour... les maps trop vues & revues... les persos insupportables... les enchainements d'échecs frustrants... il suffit d'une mauvaise session pour me dégouter complètement et je ne pense pas que le mode compétitif qui s'approche va solutionner le problème puisque cela risque déjà de rallonger le temps des parties.

Donc je cherchais autre chose pour me changer les idées et sur les retours du topic je m'attaque à :
*Styx Master of Shadows*
je n'ai pas encore terminé le tutorial mais pour le moment cela semble plaisant, en tout cas le démarrage "plongeon" dans l'univers et le personnage anti-héros créent une atmosphère de cohérence qui n'est pas pour me déplaire.
A poursuivre donc...

J'ai aussi repris ma save de *Wasteland 2* : bizzarement je n'ai aucun mal à abandonner/reprendre ce jeu, et ce avec plaisir.
La difficulté est savamment dosée pour une raison simple : mon équipe est pleine de petits défauts ce qui équilibre bien le jeu... coup de bol ?
Je viens tout juste de terminer les maniéristes/robinsons et j'ai du mal à évaluer le temps restant avant de terminer le jeu... si quelqu'un a une échelle de 1 à 10...

Et sinon pour jouer avec les copaings, je reprends doucement *Rocket League* après un hard reset du classement c'est la foire dans les matchs de compétition, c'est tantôt drôle, tantôt frustrant...
C'est un amour qui va durer : j'aime pas le foot, j'aime pas les bagnoles et pourtant je jubile sur ce jeu ! Je le recommande encore à tout ceux qui hésitent !
Les parties sont rapides, le fun rarement absent, les échecs toujours formateurs, le suivi des devs est très satisfaisant... GOTY 2015+2016 pour moi  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

*Borderlands 2.*

J'ai vu la GOTY à 12€, j'ai pas pu résister  :Sweat:  (je n'ai jamais fait les DLC). C'est toujours aussi bon et ça n'a pas trop mal vieilli graphiquement. Le seul point qui à pris avec l'âge, c'est le dynamisme global (c'est plus mou que dans mes souvenirs).

----------


## Cabfire

J’achète* Beyond Good & Evil* sur Steam pour les soldes.

Du coup j'installe ça dans la foulée et je lance le jeu. Un menu d'options apparaît devant moi et ça commence mal, le jeu ne veux pas de ma résolution et m'envoie chié concernant la fréquence de rafraîchissement de mon écran... Je clic, et clic encore, ça ne marche pas, pire, les options de résolutions ont même disparu du menu. Suis-je dans Pony Island en faite ? 

Après quelques recherches internet, je passe en mode compatibilité XP SP3, décoche quelques options graphiques et je suis capable de mettre le jeu en 1080p. Conséquence, Steam ne veux plus lancer le jeu, mais visiblement ça passe en l’exécutant manuellement, soit... 

Je rentre dans le jeu, manette non supporté, ok. J'essaye avec joy2key un petit mappage des familles, pas de résultat. J'imagine que ma manette One sans fil pose problème.

Ok, je décide de lancer le jeu comme ça, et d'y jouer au clavier.

Résultat, j'ai joué une heure parce qu'il était tard. Gros sourire en permanence, ambiance qui déchire (Christophe Héral quoi), et je suis déjà à fond dedans  ::): 

Vivement ce soir bordel !

----------


## nefrem

> Je suis à 8 heures sur *Dying Light* et j'adore. C'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais en essayant la démo, parce que la progression est plus logique et douce dans le jeu.
> 
> Souvent comparé à Dead Island (oui je suis un des rares à aimer ce jeu), finalement ils ne s'abordent pas de la même façon. Dans DI je suis bourrin je fais des détours juste pour fracasser quelques crânes, je ne me sens jamais en danger. Dying Light me fait réfléchir aux combats à mener, ceux que je prépare en étudiant le terrain, en me préparant des cocktails molotov s'il y a des flaques d'essence, les zones électrifiées, les combats contre humains... Et surtout les combats que j'esquive parce que finalement ils sont plus nombreux et dangereux que moi. Une fuite est souvent plus intéressante et j'aime bien cette idée.
> Je vous avais lu dire que ça change à force de monter de niveau, pour l'instant c'est déjà un changement agréable.
> Et puis la nuit j'avoue que j'ai encore peur d'y aller, j'ai fait la première mission qui nous montre cet aspect, j'ai mis longtemps et fait bien des détours pour réussir. J'ai une autre mission je l'ai gardée pour une prochaine fois.
> Par contre le point commun entre ces jeux, j'ai décidé d'y jouer au pad même si la vue est celle d'un FPS. J'ignore si c'est à cause des mouvements ou si c'est parce qu'il y a surtout du combat au corps à corps, mais je suis tout crisper et je me goure souvent de touche au C/S.
> 
> Par certains côtés il me fait penser à Far Cry 3 et 4, je trouve assez similaire la façon d'interagir avec les NPC dans les quêtes, les dialogues, on entre dans une pièce pour discuter et recevoir sa mission et on ressort comme si c'était hors du jeu.
> J'imagine que sur un AAA moderne en monde ouvert il n'y a rien d'étonnant.
> Pour le reste DL me passionne beaucoup plus, l'escalade est fluide et bien gérée, et autre point qui m'a fait penser à FC, les tours à escalader. Sauf qu'ici elles sont intéressantes pour l'instant (j'en ai fait 2 ou 3), il faut étudier le chemin à prendre, je m'amuse bien.


Ah les sorties de nuit dans DL  ::): 
Je commence jute a m'y faire. J'ai trainé des pieds un moment avant d'accepter (sauf le petit bout de mission principal de nuit qui te donne un avant gout).
Il faut avancer doucement, sans bruit et vachement surveillé les champs de visions des gros machins.

----------


## Melcirion

> Ah les sorties de nuit dans DL 
> Je commence jute a m'y faire. J'ai trainé des pieds un moment avant d'accepter (sauf le petit bout de mission principal de nuit qui te donne un avant gout).
> Il faut avancer doucement, sans bruit et vachement surveillé les champs de visions des gros machins.


Clairement la nuit dans DL c'est l'enfer.
J'aurais bien aimé qu'ils ajoutent des trucs dans l'eau pour rendre la fuite par la mer moins simple.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Il faut avancer doucement, sans bruit et vachement surveillé les champs de visions des gros machins.


Profite ça fait illusion qu'au début, après c'est une promenade de santé. Et encore depuis la sortie la difficulté a été un peu relevée mais ça reste facile même de nuit.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Profite ça fait illusion qu'au début, après c'est une promenade de santé. Et encore depuis la sortie la difficulté a été un peu relevée mais ça reste facile même de nuit.


Je redoute un peu le moment ou le perso va se grobiller et rouler sur toute la ville de jour comme de nuit ... du coup j'ai commencé en difficulté maximale (survivant je crois ...) pour minimiser cet effet, ou au moins le retarder

----------


## Dreyn

*Dying Light*, pareil, je "découvre" (quand même à 15% de l'histoire en faisant les quêtes annexes) et j'adore. Le parkour m'est vraiment intuitif et agréable.
Bon, je commence déjà un peu à rouler sur les zombies (je joue en difficile), du coup je me restreint dans les compétences à débloquer (pas le premier jeu où je le fais, hein Dust ?).

Y'a quelques points notables qui parfois me chagrinent :
- J'ai vu dans les options la possibilité de désactiver la navigation (la minimap en gros), ce que je me suis empressé de faire.
Je trouvais vraiment dommage de ne faire que courir dans la direction du point sur la minimap, de n'être guidé principalement que par ça dans un jeu comme Dying Light. Du coup j'ai découvert le plaisir de me rendre compte que pour rentrer à la Tour, bah il suffit de la voir dépasser de la ville et de s'y approcher encore et encore ! C'est carrément plus 
Le problème est que le jeu n'est pas vraiment fait pour. Des tonnes d'infos ou d'indices sont donnés par la minimap et recourir à la carte du menu devient bien chiant. Comme dans les camps de survivants à quêtes ou les zones à explorer... Dans ces moments, je me retrouve à réactiver la minimap. Il y a aussi les évènements aléatoires et les largages que je loupe parfois.
Vous savez s'il existe des mods pour que l'ATH nous assiste moins, sans qu'on ne soit trop perdu pour autant ?

- J'ai un problème personnel avec ce système de sauvegardes automatiques et de respawns, à la manière des Far Cry. Ca a tendance à me casser l'immersion et à me frustrer, le summum étant atteint lorsque je dois éliminer un groupe d'ennemi pour une foutue quête annexe. Si j'ai le malheur de mourir en cours, mon plaisir est foutu pour de bon.
J'en tue 2, je meurs, je respawn plus loin (dans un camps \o/) à l'instant de ma mort et dois finir le boulot avec ce qui reste. *NOPE!*, quand je meurs, je veux retenter depuis le début ! Je ne veux pas devoir finir un boulot entamé par une vie antérieur, c'est nul et frustrant !
J'avais aussi ce même problème dans Bioshock Infinite (pour ce Bioshock, je trouvais ça en plus inutile ; *rendez moi les sauvegardes manuelles !*). Bon, je sais / je sens que pour Dying Light, ça ne pouvait pas vraiment être fait autrement vu le système de points d'expérience, mais voilà...

----------


## Clydopathe

> J'ai aussi repris ma save de *Wasteland 2* : bizzarement je n'ai aucun mal à abandonner/reprendre ce jeu, et ce avec plaisir.
> La difficulté est savamment dosée pour une raison simple : mon équipe est pleine de petits défauts ce qui équilibre bien le jeu... coup de bol ?
> Je viens tout juste de terminer les maniéristes/robinsons et j'ai du mal à évaluer le temps restant avant de terminer le jeu... si quelqu'un a une échelle de 1 à 10...


Tu as encore un peu de marge avant de le finir, je dirais que tu as bien 65/70% de l'histoire principale. Il te reste une *très grosse* zone à faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Hollywood 

 et la zone qui va te lancer dans la fin du jeu.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai fini il n'y pas longtemps, te reste bien 10-15h de jeu je pense.

----------


## ercete

miam, merci ^^

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a quelques points notables qui parfois me chagrinent :
> - J'ai vu dans les options la possibilité de désactiver la navigation (la minimap en gros), ce que je me suis empressé de faire.
> *Le problème est que le jeu n'est pas vraiment fait pour*. Des tonnes d'infos ou d'indices sont donnés par la minimap et recourir à la carte du menu devient bien chiant. Comme dans les camps de survivants à quêtes ou les zones à explorer... Dans ces moments, je me retrouve à réactiver la minimap. Il y a aussi les évènements aléatoires et les largages que je loupe parfois.
> Vous savez s'il existe des mods pour que l'ATH nous assiste moins, sans qu'on ne soit trop perdu pour autant ?


Exactement. Il y a plein de jeux modernes qui se plient à une certaine demande, mais ils se contentent de tout virer d'un coup sans le faire intelligemment.
J'ai réactivé le HUD dès le début en fait, quand on m'a dit un truc style "va vers l'est", c'est bien mais sans la mini-map c'est pas pratique.
Qu'on me mette une boussole dans la main visible dans le jeu, pareil  pour la montre on en a une au poignet, j'aimerais pouvoir la regarder pour voir l'heure, et pas aller dans l'inventaire pour ça.

J'ai oublié lequel mais récemment j'étais sur un FPS, pareil je voulais enlever des infos pour me débrouiller, sauf que je ne pouvais pas connaître le nombre de munitions. Le principe me plait mais il faut que je puisse regarder réellement à l'écran où j'en suis sur certains points. Pouvoir sortir une carte et tenter de me retrouver, des trucs comme ça me plairaient.

----------


## Canard WC

> Même ressenti, trés agréable a "parkourir" , le dynamisme des déplacements y est pour beaucoup de même que la variété des décors sur une map pourtant pas si grande ... je peste un peu de temps en temps face a un personnage qui ne s'accroche pas a un rebord pourtant bien en face de lui mais quand même ! trés fun ... et les sorties de nuit stressantes au possible récompensées par la double XP , une trés  bonne idée


J'ai laché l'affaire dans le didacticiel à cause de ça, j'arrivais pas à chopper un mur pour monter !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Pifou

*Tomb Raider Underworld*

Rhaaaa.
C'est pas comme l'avant dernier opus, qui n'est jamais qu'un prétexte masturbatoire avec les 36 000 façon de faire trépasser Lara en lui faisant pousser une galerie impressionnante de cris de nature plus orgasmique que douloureux.

C'est quand même vachement à l'ancienne comme gameplay, mais pas d'arènes obligatoires, et pas de séance de tirs à n'en plus finir.

On explore, on grimpe, on suit un timing pour certains puzzle, ya pas de twists insupportables qui font hurler Lara dans tous les sens (cf intro de TR).

----------


## Supergounou

M'étais encore trompé de topic  ::(: 

On recommence: *FF13-2*, quand j'arrive à faire fonctionner le jeu.

Quasi l'exact opposé de FF13. De la liberté, des quêtes annexes, plein de trucs planqués dans des maps plus ouvertes, mais un univers nul et une narration pas du tout maitrisée. Heureusement, les combats sont encore plus techniques, quand on arrive à trouver des mobs qui ne meurent pas en 3 coups d'épée. Et je ne me lasse pas de voir courir l’héroïne courir en bougeant les bras comme une crucruche.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Shooting stars* sympa. Un shmup procédural.

----------


## BenRicard

Pour ceux qui jouent a Dying Light : pro tips : des pétards dans les flaques d'huiles, ça économise des Molotov, et c'est bien efficace  :;): 

je me souviens que je me servait beaucoup des pétards au début, car tu peux attirer les zombis dans pas mal de traquenard, et vider une zone sans trop de difficultés ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et puis une fois que t'a bien avancé dans le jeu et que tu as des armes de malades, ça reste bien jouissif !

----------


## Lilja

Il y a des gens qui ont joué à *Mighty No 9* ?
J'étais vraiment sceptique en lisant le test de Gamekult, les retours et la presse.

Il y avait des gens ou certains journalistes qui ont apprécié et je me demandais si c'était si mauvais techniquement et si le gameplay pouvait compenser le reste.

Et bien, après avoir exploré un peu les bonus et être arrivé au 6ème stage, je trouve que le jeu se défend assez bien.
Je n'ai pas noté de ralentissements gênants en 720p sur PC. Techniquement ça va, ça s'enchaine de manière assez fluide.
Côté graphismes, ça ne ressemble pas à ce qui a été promis mais je m'en fous.
Le gameplay est vraiment amusant, c'est vraiment le point fort.
Les ennemis sont souvent réussis, la direction artistique et la musique sont potables... sans plus.

L'histoire est à l'image de ce qu'on attend d'un tel jeu et d'ailleurs il faut toujours faire preuve d'une grande précision dans les déplacements.
C'est surtout la musique qui me gêne, il n'y aucun thème marquant.

Ce n'est peut-être pas le jeu incroyable que les fans avaient rêvé mais je m'amuse vraiment avec.

J'ai beaucoup aimé le level design de ce stage : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCoOyK4eCMk

----------


## Dreyn

Bon, j'ai voulu jouer en coop à *Dying Light* avec un pote (on l'a acheté tous les deux pour cette raison). Et peut être plus tard faire du match-making dans les parties de nuit...
Bah j'ai le jeu sur GOG et lui sur Steam, donc on ne peut pas jouer ensemble. Il n'y a même personne qui joue en matchmaking sur la version GOG \o/
On a même essayé en LAN avec Hamachi, ça n'avait rien donné.

J'ai envie de vociférer, je dois me diriger vers le topic de la rage vidéoludique ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon, j'ai voulu jouer en coop à *Dying Light* avec un pote (on l'a acheté tous les deux pour cette raison). Et peut être plus tard faire du match-making dans les parties de nuit...
> Bah j'ai le jeu sur GOG et lui sur Steam, donc on ne peut pas jouer ensemble. Il n'y a même personne qui joue en matchmaking sur la version GOG \o/
> On a même essayé en LAN avec Hamachi, ça n'avait rien donné.
> 
> J'ai envie de vociférer, je dois me diriger vers le topic de la rage vidéoludique ?


Et avec Tunngle ? Perso je l'utilise pour jouer en multi à Grim dawn, ça fonctionne mieux qu'avec le jeu de base.

----------


## schouffy

Gog pour tout ce qui est communautaire c'est vraiment naze.
Les jeux avec maps customs faites par d'autres joueurs par exemple, ça utilise souvent Steam workshop et donc sur Gog t'oublies  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

Vous avez pas tout simplement des versions différentes ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bah si, il vient d'expliquer : la bonne version qui va bien pour le multi et les contenus moddés, Steam, et la version ouh ouh ! Je mange du quinoa en pull péruvien qui gratte, j'ai la version GoG et je respecte la vie des abeilles, sauf que bon voilà, no pasaran la connexion multijoueurs.

----------


## Narushima

Je parle de versions, pas de boutiques en ligne. 1.0, 1.1, tout ça.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Amoureux de Fallout 2 et d'autres RPG de ce genre ?

En ce moment je joue à Underrail, et c'est une putain de merveille, et c'est seulement à 10 euroboules ( ou 100 livres  ::trollface::  ) sur Steam. Franchement, regardez un let's play et foncez.

----------


## nefrem

> Bah si, il vient d'expliquer : la bonne version qui va bien pour le multi et les contenus moddés, Steam, et la version ouh ouh ! Je mange du quinoa en pull péruvien qui gratte, j'ai la version GoG et je respecte la vie des abeilles, sauf que bon voilà, no pasaran la connexion multijoueurs.


C'est vrai quoi faut vraiment etre con pour prendre ses jeux sous GoG, y'a aucun avantage  ::|: 
Juste un truc, le multi est pas "cross-portail", pourquoi ce serait plus la faute de GoG que de Steam ? Parce que perso je dirais que c'est 50/50  ::):

----------


## FrousT

*Undertale* offert par Ruvon

J'ai le cerveau qui fond doucement mais surement, il se passe plein de truc dans ma tête contradictoire, c'est moche j'ai envie de vomir... "Alors pourquoi ça fait déjà 2h que t'es sur le jeux Froust ??" "Mais attend la il va se passer un truc chelou je veux savoir"

Et oui j'en viens à me parler moi même, on touche le fond moi et ma conscience... Ce jeu est nocif... Mais bizarrement très attractif, je suis perdu...

*Infinifactory* offert par Lucky one

Super jeu qui était dans ma whishlist depuis un moment, on s'amuse à optimiser son circuit pour gagner du temps ou juste essayer de comprendre comment ça marche. Bon là je suis bloqué mais c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que je vais relancer régulièrement jusqu’à l'avoir poncé. Du coup je vous laisse j'ai des blocs à assembler moi  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> *Undertale* offert par Ruvon
> 
> J'ai le cerveau qui fond doucement mais surement, il se passe plein de truc dans ma tête contradictoire, c'est moche j'ai envie de vomir... "Alors pourquoi ça fait déjà 2h que t'es sur le jeux Froust ??" "Mais attend la il va se passer un truc chelou je veux savoir"
> 
> Et oui j'en viens à me parler moi même, on touche le fond moi et ma conscience... Ce jeu est nocif... Mais bizarrement très attractif, je suis perdu...
> 
> *Infinifactory* offert par Lucky one
> 
> Super jeu qui était dans ma whishlist depuis un moment, on s'amuse à optimiser son circuit pour gagner du temps ou juste essayer de comprendre comment ça marche. Bon là je suis bloqué mais c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que je vais relancer régulièrement jusqu’à l'avoir poncé. Du coup je vous laisse j'ai des blocs à assembler moi


*Undertale* 

Maintenant que tu "sait" hesite pas a refaire un run pour decouvrir a quel point le jeu est malin  :;): 

*Infinifactory* 

Une fois fini passe faire coucou sur le thread Factorio, on a 2-3 truc pour toi  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> *Undertale* 
> 
> Maintenant que tu "sait" hesite pas a refaire un run pour decouvrir a quel point le jeu est malin 
> 
> *Infinifactory* 
> 
> Une fois fini passe faire coucou sur le thread Factorio, on a 2-3 truc pour toi



Undertale : Euh non je sais pas  ::unsure::  Je suis à Waterfall mais j'ai pas compris grand chose pour le moment, juste qu'on se fou de ma gueule  ::ninja:: 

Infinifactory : Ah ? Je m'arrache les cheveux sur un putain de niveau où faut faire une croix  J'arrive à faire la croix mais ensuite les blocs arrivent pas à la même vitesse et c'est le bordel  Ça va péter !!

----------


## CptProut

> Infinifactory : Ah ? Je m'arrache les cheveux sur un putain de niveau où faut faire une croix http://i.imgur.com/7Volwa8.gif J'arrive à faire la croix mais ensuite les blocs arrivent pas à la même vitesse et c'est le bordel http://i.imgur.com/7Volwa8.gif Ça va péter !!


t'est juste mauvais tu verra quand faudra fabriquer des tank  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

:tired: 

Oui  :Emo:

----------


## William Vaurien

Comme il fait beau, je joue dehors  :Cigare:  a Baldur's Gate 2. 
Je n'aurais même pas osé réver à ça il y a 15 ans quand j'y jouais sur un pentium 133...

----------


## JazzMano

C'est mignon par chez toi, t'es dans quel coin ?

----------


## Sassanos

Je joue à 



un RTS sorti il y a une quinzaine d'années. Je me suis un peu lassé des jeux de stratégie mais celui-ci a quelque chose de rafraîchissant malgré son âge. Déjà au niveau du background, ça sort des sentiers battus, l'action se déroule dans un univers inconnu peuplé de créatures étranges ; on pourrait qualifier ça d'univers fantasy mais de la fantasy sans aucun rapport avec le folklore tolkienesque. 

L'ambiance est réussie, bien servie par une bande-son de qualité et une direction artistique originale. Ça change de tous ces jeux de stratégie au background contemporain ou futuriste insipide ou se complaisant dans une pseudo-historicité évitant tout effort de créativité. Ensuite, le gameplay : rien à voir avec _Age of Empires_ ou _Command and Conquer_; ici, pas de construction de base ni de récolte de ressources même si ces deux aspects ne sont pas non plus totalement absents. L'originalité est que le joueur incarne un sorcier issu d'une de ces races inconnues qui peuplent le jeu, lequel se manipule non avec la souris mais avec le clavier, comme dans un jeu d'action, la caméra étant centrée sur lui. 

Il n'y a que deux ressources dans Sacrifice : le mana qu'on récolte simplement en construisant des autels sur des emplacements prédéterminés et qui permet évidemment de lancer des sorts mais également d'invoquer des créatures et de construire le peu de bâtiments présents dans le jeu, et les âmes qui servent à grossir les effectifs disponibles pour notre armée. Pour les obtenir, il faut tuer des êtres vivants, hostiles ou pacifiques, et invoquer une de ces créatures bizarroïdes qui vient ensuite moissonner les âmes des défunts. Les unités invoquées se contrôlent quant à elles de façon classique, avec la souris.  De plus, ce jeu n'est pas dénué d'un léger aspect RPG qui se traduit par quelques choix qui affectent le déroulement des missions, lui assurant une certaine rejouabilité. Graphiquement, ça a super bien vieilli grâce au parti pris artistique, beaucoup mieux qu'un_ Ground Control_ sorti à la même époque par exemple.

----------


## Narushima

Si le genre te plaît, je te conseille de tester *Giants: Citizen Kabuto*.

----------


## Sassanos

C'est prévu, mais merci du conseil avisé.

----------


## Catel

Euh rien à voir non ? Sacrifice c'est un RTS, Giants c'est plutôt un TPS. Le seul truc qui les reliait à l'époque c'était la claque graphique et la DA colorée (on y associait Black & White).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Y'a un petit côté rts dans kabuto sur certaines missions IIRC. Après sacrifice va plutôt pêcher du côté de Battlezone, voire magic carpet par certains côtés (encore une fois selon mon souvenir, ça remonte à loin).

----------


## Narushima

Les parties multi sont en RTS (et un peu en solo aussi), sauf pour Kabuto. Kabuto écraser, pas construire.

----------


## William Vaurien

> C'est mignon par chez toi, t'es dans quel coin ?


Au pied du Jura, vers Genève.

----------


## Catel

En 2000 aucun jeu sur Internet n'existait, sauf Counter-Strike et Everquest.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Illynir

Et T4C ainsi qu'Ultima Online et Quake 2/3, et Unreal Tournament.  :tired:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Asheron's call, Lineage aussi. Meridian 59 est sorti en 96. Starcraft broodwar avec le mode multi date de 98. En 2000 le jeu online était déjà bien lancé ouais.

----------


## William Vaurien

En MMO, Ultima Online (grillé), Mankind (les deux en 1998), tribe, et beaucoup de jeux jouable en multi en LAN ou sur internet en connection direct.

----------


## schouffy

L'ironie ça vous parle ?

----------


## William Vaurien

C'est ma deuxième langue, mais là je vois pas d'ironie... Je dois devenir trop vieux.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai commencé Zelda 1 sur Nes. Ca fait tout drole de jouer à un truc open world sur cette console.
Par contre, la maniabilité est vraiment merdique, on est à des années lumières du Zelda de GameBoy

----------


## Bus

> J'ai commencé Zelda 1 sur Nes. Ca fait tout drole de jouer à un truc open world sur cette console.
> Par contre, la maniabilité est vraiment merdique, on est à des années lumières du Zelda de GameBoy


Ah ouais, le case par case c'est chiant. Je suppose (mais je n'en sais rien) que ça fait partie des concessions que Miyamoto a dû faire avec les limitations de la machine.

----------


## Narushima

> L'ironie ça vous parle ?


L'ironie je sais pas, mais le sarcasme, oui.  ::trollface:: 




> J'ai commencé Zelda 1 sur Nes. Ca fait tout drole de jouer à un truc open world sur cette console.
> Par contre, la maniabilité est vraiment merdique, on est à des années lumières du Zelda de GameBoy


Pour un ersatz de Zelda plus maniable, il y a Neutopia II sur PC Engine (ou en Virtual Console sur Wii).

----------


## Zerger

Ah non, j'ai aucun souci avec le case par case, c'est juste que Link est chiant à diriger, surtout en combat. Pour tout le reste, je suis surpris, je le pensais beaucoup plus basique que ca.

----------


## Catel

> C'est ma deuxième langue, mais là je vois pas d'ironie... Je dois devenir trop vieux.


 :Emo:

----------


## Forseti

Je viens de commencer Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc: C'est rigolo! Par contre j'espère que le scenario restera de qualitay dans le temps.

----------


## thoam32

Danganronpa ! J'ignore qui tu es mais tu es assurément un homme de goût !  :Cigare: 

Oui le scénario ne cesse d'aller plus loin et de gagner en intensité ! J'espère par contre que tu as gardé quelques économies, car Danganronpa 2 va te paraitre indispensable !  ::trollface::

----------


## Forseti

> Danganronpa ! J'ignore qui tu es mais tu es assurément un homme de goût ! 
> 
> Oui le scénario ne cesse d'aller plus loin et de gagner en intensité ! J'espère par contre que tu as gardé quelques économies, car Danganronpa 2 va te paraitre indispensable !


Rien que pour Monokuma il vaut le coup ce jeu!
Sinon le 2 est sur la wish list en effet  :;):  

Spoiler Alert! 


Un peu degouté que Sayaka soit la première a y passer par contre

----------


## thoam32

En effet tu y joues avec les voix japonaises ou anglais ? Parce qu'en tout celle qui faisait la voix japonaise de Monokuma a malheureusement arrêté à cause de problèmes de santé et elle ne fera pas le 3ème épisode donc : / Sinon le 2 est très cool que ce soit pour les nouveautés de gameplay, ou Monomi (le lapin rose) qui est absolument fantastique, quand elle est en duo avec Monokuma ! 
Je vais arrêter là pour éviter de trop flooder le topic, mais si tu veux parler du jeu, tu peux venir sur le forum Vita ^^

Et donc pour rentrer dans le cadre du topic, j'ai récemment sorti un jeu DS, Miles Edgeworth, un spinoff de Phoenix Wright plutôt cool avec de bonnes idées de gameplay sur les phases d'investigation !

----------


## Forseti

> En effet tu y joues avec les voix japonaises ou anglais ? Parce qu'en tout celle qui faisait la voix japonaise de Monokuma a malheureusement arrêté à cause de problèmes de santé et elle ne fera pas le 3ème épisode donc : / Sinon le 2 est très cool que ce soit pour les nouveautés de gameplay, ou Monomi (le lapin rose) qui est absolument fantastique, quand elle est en duo avec Monokuma ! 
> Je vais arrêter là pour éviter de trop flooder le topic, mais si tu veux parler du jeu, tu peux venir sur le forum Vita ^^
> 
> Et donc pour rentrer dans le cadre du topic, j'ai récemment sorti un jeu DS, Miles Edgeworth, un spinoff de Phoenix Wright plutôt cool avec de bonnes idées de gameplay sur les phases d'investigation !


En anglais, je vais les passer en japonaise du coup  ::):  (Et faire un tour sur le fofo vita)

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*Promenade dans Izalith sponsorisée par les ophtalmos.  :Halmet:  Pas de grosses difficultés si ce n'est le démon de titanite qui m'a claqué la tronche d'un coup.  :ouaiouai: 
*Pillars of eternity:*Une fois passé le cap du solotage (grosso merdo), le jeu devient sensiblement plus facile avec les compagnons que l'on trouve assez rapidement. 
Durance.  ::wub::

----------


## Polochon_street

*The Binding of Isaac (l'original)*: c'est duuuur ! Hormis le côté «-pipi-caca »-un peu trop exagéré et qui a failli me faire ragequit (enfin c'est de la provoc, mais ils en font clairement trop), je trouve ça assez varié et intéressant. 
Bon là je m'arrache les cheveux pour finir le jeu une première fois, mais j'ai débloqué quelques persos, et j'essaie de trouver mon salut dans le tank avec Maggy. Wish me luck  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Si tu accroches à Binding of Isaac, je te conseille d'investir rapidement dans BoI Rebirth + Atferbirth. Outre le contenu absolument énorme, la maniabilité est bien meilleure que dans le classique

----------


## Supergounou

> The Binding of Isaac (l'original): c'est duuuur ! Hormis le côté «-pipi-caca »-un peu trop exagéré et qui a failli me faire ragequit (enfin c'est de la provoc, mais ils en font clairement trop), je trouve ça assez varié et intéressant.
> Bon là je m'arrache les cheveux pour finir le jeu une première fois, mais j'ai débloqué quelques persos, et j'essaie de trouver mon salut dans le tank avec Maggy. Wish me luck


Avec Maggy, c'est pas de la chance qu'il te faut, c'est un max de pilules Speed Up. Donc ouais en fait, bonne chance  ::): 
Mais pour ma part, je trouvais que c'était le perso le plus dur à jouer. Je conseille plutôt Cain pour tout roxxer.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Si tu accroches à Binding of Isaac, je te conseille d'investir rapidement dans BoI Rebirth + Atferbirth. Outre le contenu absolument énorme, la maniabilité est bien meilleure que dans le classique


Bizarrement c'est plus le framerate qui m'a fait plaisir, par contre je regrette sincèrement la bande son de l'original.

----------


## Zerger

Vous confirmez que la map etait fournie dans la boite de jeu de Legend of Zelda?

C'est pas de la triche de l'avoir zyeuter vite faite ? J'arrivais pas a trouver le temple 2 alors que j'avais fini le 4eme  ::P: 

Avec la carte, ca a l'air beaucoup plus facile en tout cas. Du coup, j'évite de m'en servir, j'aime bien l'exploration dans ce jeu

----------


## Dicsaw

Vu que je suis super chaud pour le nouveau Zelda je me fais A Link To The Past sur gba.

C'est trop bien.  :Emo:  Je trouve les combats beaucoup mieux que ceux des épisodes 3D. Après j'attaque le DX.

----------


## schouffy

Moi je suis bloqué quand on se fait envoyer dans le passé. Je crois qu'il me manque un item :x

----------


## Zerger

Je pense pas que le jeu te balance dans le passé sans tous les prérequis. Ptain qu'il était bon ce jeu, encore plus a l'époque  :Bave:

----------


## Sassanos

*Lionheart : Legacy of the Crusader*, RPG en vue isométrique édité par feu Black Isle Studios et utilisant le système SPECIAL de Fallout. Pour le background, c'est un mélange de fantasy, d'éléments et de personnages historiques qui se côtoient sans respect aucun pour la chronologie. Esthétiquement, c'est super classe, les décors en 2D iso n'ont rien à envier à ceux de Planescape Torment ou d'Icewind Dale ; par contre, les animations des personnages sont un peu raides. Bien que le jeu comporte son lot de combats, une grande attention a été portée sur l'écriture, les personnages sont très bavards et on peut souvent user de ruse ou de diplomatie pour parvenir à ses fins ; et puis il y a une bonne dose d'humour noir. Comme dans Fallout, on peut recruter des compagnons mais on ne contrôle que son avatar ; en revanche, les combats sont en temps réel, ce qui est très regrettable à cause de la vitesse ahurissante de nombre d'adversaires. Il aurait été appréciable de pouvoir choisir entre en temps réel pausable et tour-par-tour comme dans Arcanum.

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi je suis bloqué quand on se fait envoyer dans le passé. Je crois qu'il me manque un item :x


Le monde des tenèbres tu veux dire? T'en es à quel cristal? Je peux peut-être t'aiguiller c'est un jeu que je connais quasiment par cœur.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Saint Seya : Soldier's Soul*

Je n'en n'attendais pas grand-chose, au final ça se laisse jouer agréablement. 
Le gameplay est correct, la baston est bien rendue. Le jeu propose 4 histoires (le Sanctuaire, l'Enfer, Asgard et Poseidon) et les chevaliers ont plusieurs versions d'armure ou même sans.
Les points noirs : c'est verbeux, même si c'est du condensé. Et graphiquement c'est bien laid : si les armures passent bien, les persos en style manga ça peut aller mais les textures des lieux sont atroces.
Je suis en train d'installer les musiques de la série à la place de celles du jeu, ça devrait le rendre encore plus sympa.

*Bug Butcher*
Une excellente surprise, très sympa à jouer mais un poil hard. La DA et l'humour aident à y revenir, je vais relancer pour passer cette cochonnerie de 6° stage (ascenseur).

----------


## Sylvine

> *Bug Butcher*
> Une excellente surprise, très sympa à jouer mais un poil hard. La DA et l'humour aident à y revenir, je vais relancer pour passer cette cochonnerie de 6° stage (ascenseur).


Y'a 3 modes de difficulté.  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je sais mais je culpabilise de le passer en facile, du coup je vais m'acharner encore un peu. Avec un poil de concentration en plus, ça devrait passer....peut-être.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Gas Guzzlers: Extreme*

Jeu de course bien bourrin, avec même parfois des armes montée sur les bagnoles parce que c'est rigolo de se tirer dessus en essayant de rester 1er. Le gameplay me rappelle un peu les _Flatout_ à cause de la lourdeur des véhicule (chose que j'apprécie toujours beaucoup). J'ai à peine 1h dans les pattes mais je m'amuse déjà bien dessus.

Sinon encore et toujours sur *Overwatch*, que j'ai déjà bien rentabilisé au vu du nombre d'heures que j'ai passé dessus.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

*Renowned explorers*, la perle méconnue. Pour les fans de FTL et de strategie tour par tour façon FFT, c'est joli, le système de combat est riche, la bande son est top et du coup on se demande comment il est autant passé sous le radar. Pourtant on entend bcoup de bonnes choses dessus pour peu qu'on sache que le jeu existe.

*Rocket league*, acheté pendant ces soldes sur les conseils de Sylvine. C'est bien fun, même si je suis nul à chier (m'en fout j'ai juste laissé les emotes comme ça j'entends pas les rageux se noyer dans leur bile  ::ninja:: ).

Sinon j'ai repris *Thea : The awakening* aussi, par petite touches. C'est bien plus propre qu'à la release, et c'est tjrs aussi sympa. Comprend pas que le concept ait pas déjà été repris, quand on voit que Civ 5 est toujours parmi les top titres de steam, on se dit qu'il y a encore un créneau pour le 4X-like roguelike.

----------


## Momock

*Renowned Explorers* ici aussi. J'accroche pas mal pour l'instant, à vrai dire je me demande pourquoi j'ai autant hésité à me le prendre alors que j'en avais entendu que du bien. Les "combats" sont extrêmement confus au départ, et ce même avec l'aide du tutorial, mais une fois qu'on a compris comment fonctionnent les émotions et compagnie ça roule. La seule chose qui me fasse un peu rager c'est la malchance sur certains lancers lors des événements, mais bon, au moins on est prévenus (on sait le % de réussite, ce qu'on obtient en cas de réussite et ce qu'on perd en cas d'échec).

Et sinon je joue à *Mushihimesama*, qui passé l'impression de départ ("j'y arriverais jamais... autant demander le remboursement") est franchement plaisant. En novice le jeu est assez facile à onecrediter, par contre dès le mode normal c'est une autre paire de manches. Les projectiles sont quand-même bien rapides, j'utilise donc principalement le "vaisseau" le plus rapide. On a des tas de boutons de tir différents mais au final on se sert juste de celui qui permet d'envoyer la purée en restant appuyé dessus (R1) et de celui qu permet de bouger lentement et de centrer les tirs (que j'ai mis sur L1 pour faire comme dans les autres danmaku). Et puis y'a des bombes tout ce qu'il y a de plus classiques. Y'a plein de modes différents qui changent les règles et le placement des ennemis aussi. Graphiquement c'est tout à fait charmant et les musiques sont aussi très bonnes, rien à redire là-dessus. Malgré les branlées je suis content.

----------


## William Vaurien

> Sinon j'ai repris *Thea : The awakening* aussi, par petite touches. C'est bien plus propre qu'à la release, et c'est tjrs aussi sympa. Comprend pas que le concept ait pas déjà été repris, quand on voit que Civ 5 est toujours parmi les top titres de steam, on se dit qu'il y a encore un créneau pour le 4X-like roguelike.


C'est clair. J'adore ce jeu. Je sature par contre quand il y a trop de persos à gérer (vers 20/25) et que l'adversité augmente. Généralement je perd un ou deux persos clés pendant une baston et je n'ai plus l'envie de m'y remettre...

----------


## Cabfire

Suite au solde Steam je joue à beaucoup trop de chose à la fois... Mais comme c'est de l'épisodique ça me va bien.

*The Last Door: Saison 2*
Point & Click, facile, avec très gros pixel mais une ambiance Lovecraftienne au top du top. Héritage directe de la saison 1, c'est pour le moment vraiment chouette.

*The Tales from the Borderland*
Parce qu'a la base j'aime bien Borderland, mais ce sera surement mon dernier jeu TellTales. C'est sympa à regarder, mais l'aspect technique quand il s'agit de rendre des scènes d'action est au fraise.

*Hands of Fate*
C'est vraiment étrange ce truc, mais c'est cool aussi. Et comble du bonheur pour moi, un mode histoire que je me contenterais de boucler. Du coup, j'ai attaqué en difficile directe, et il y a du challenge.

Et finalement *Total War: Warhammer*, et la je m’éclate gravement, un bon fan de la licence Warhammer, en papier, comme en figurine, le jeu me parle énormément.

----------


## PG 13

Je rejoue depuis ce matin à mon jeu d' arcade préféré de la vie de l' univers  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

(Si çà continue un jour, je serai peut être capable d' arriver à la fin en 1 crédit, je désespère pas en tout cas)



Dispo sur PS3 en bonus débloquable dans Megadrive Ultimate Collection; inutile de dire que je vous conseille grandement de vous le procurer, pour une vingtaine d' euroballes c' est garanti goldé

P.S. : Je le dose en Hard, comme il était réglé au luna park quand j' avais 10 ans. Nostalgie on Tour ^^

----------


## Cabfire

Oh oué, ShadowDancer sur Mega Drive quel bonheur aussi.

----------


## PG 13

Certes ^^

Même si je préfère Shinobi 3 sur cette bonne vieille Megadrive.

----------


## Zerger

Ce putain de passage de merde de sa mere la... dans Legend of Zelda, avec les 2 salles remplies chevaliers bleus.
C'est tellement mal branlé que même en abusant de la save state, je n'y arrive pas. Je suis à deux doigts de rage-delete  :tired: 

Ok, les murs à exploser sans aucun indice, c'est la goutte de trop, je m'arrete la  :tired:

----------


## Momock

> Ok, les murs à exploser sans aucun indice, c'est la goutte de trop, je m'arrete la


Bonne idée. Profites-en pour tenter Zelda 2 (il a des trucs énervants lui aussi, mais pas à ce point)

----------


## Supergounou

La carte on vous a dit doudiou. Elle est livré dans la boite, c'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Zerger

Je vois pas en quoi la carte aide pour trouver les coeurs cachés dans des murs.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah! Mais alors c'est pas obligatoire ? Je ne comprends plus.

----------


## Zerger

Bah j'ai beau regarder la carte, y'a rien qui indique les murs à exploser et les arbres a bruler. Si encore les murs etaient fissurés ou indiqués par des rochers en forme de fleche comme dans les autres versions, mais là rien de rien, je vois pas ce qui est sensé indiquer les murs secrets.

Et le souci, si tu n'as pas tous les coeurs, tu ne peux pas utiliser l'épée ultime que j'avais trouvé biiiiien avant. Donc je fais deux fois moins de dégats, je galère 4 fois plus contre ces putain de chevaliers bleus et mon petit coeur de grosbillisme est ultra frustré de pas pouvoir tout porter.

----------


## makiayoyo

*Furi* ... et c'est parti pour durer ! j'adore , de A a Z ... rythme, design , gameplay ... un gros sans-faute pour l'instant ! Et comme si ça suffisait pas, ça vient de Montpellier !  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> mon petit coeur de grosbillisme est ultra frustré de pas pouvoir tout porter.


Là, je compatis  :^_^:

----------


## ercete

Furi m'a tapé dans l'oeil sur la dernière vidéo de RealMyop, hop direct dans la liste de souhait !

----------


## FrousT

> *Furi* ... et c'est parti pour durer ! j'adore , de A a Z ... rythme, design , gameplay ... un gros sans-faute pour l'instant ! Et comme si ça suffisait pas, ça vient de Montpellier !


Et la B.O  :Bave:  http://furi.bandcamp.com/  (Carpenter Brut, Danger, The Toxic Avenger... entre autre) Rien que pour ça j'ai envie de me le prendre aussi  :Bave:

----------


## makiayoyo

Oui j'attends un peu pour me donner bonne conscience mais je vais surement craquer aussi pour la b.o ... dés l'arrivée dans le menu du jeu, ça te met bien !  ::wub::

----------


## Illynir

Le style me plait mais est ce qu'il y a un scénario et tout ? J'hésite encore.

J'évite de regarder quoique ce soit du jeu pour éviter le spoil ou la découverte en fait.

----------


## makiayoyo

j'arrive a peine au 3eme boss donc je me garderai de te donner mon avis sur le scénar, mais la narration par le biais d'un Pnj qui nous suit fonctionne trés bien avec l'aide de la D.A ... envoutant en tout cas a défaut d'être trés riche

----------


## parpaingue

Les musiques me refroidissent complètement perso...dommage.
Depuis quand un bon jeu a besoin d'un scénario sinon ? Ok ça dépend du style de jeu, mais je choisis clairement pas mes shmups au scénario par exemple.

----------


## Illynir

Depuis que moi je n'aime pas les jeux sans scénario tout simplement. Les autres font ce qu'ils veulent ceci dit, mais moi les jeux de scoring pur je m'en tape.

----------


## parpaingue

Libre à toi, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'intéresses à un jeu clairement typé arcade du coup ?

----------


## Supergounou

Parce que ça groove les jeux arcades!  :Vibre:

----------


## Cabfire

Moi c'est le prix qui me refroidi ... Mais bon, ce sera soldé un jour !

----------


## Illynir

> Libre à toi, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'intéresses à un jeu clairement typé arcade du coup ?


Bah le gameplay et la DA m'attire tout simplement de ce que j'en ai vu. On peut ne pas aimer le scoring et aimer le gameplay, c'est juste que moi j'ai besoin d'un scénario, même merdique, dans un jeu pour avoir une sensation de progression, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les jeux sandbox à cause de ça.

----------


## makiayoyo

Ben là y a un scénar ... léger mais bien présent, pas inutilement alambiqué mais couplé a une narration de qualité qui te donne envie de voir la suite, d'avoir le fin de mot de cette histoire

----------


## Zevka

Merci les soldes, je me suis lancé dans Tropico 5 et War for the Overworld

*Tropico 5* : C'est le 4++, qui était lui même le 3++, lui même le 1++. J'aimerais bien qu'ils reprennent le 2, c'était sympa les pirates, et c'était un twist original qui fonctionnait bien avec le style de jeu. Sinon pour ce cinquième opus, j'ai déjà passé 20 heures dessus, des nouveautés très intéressantes, mais c'est quasi-impossible d'éviter des attaques permanentes ou à plus long termes des soulèvements, c'est très pénible, et j'ai peur que ça me gâche vite le plaisir de jeu

*War for the Overworld* : Le digne plagiat successeur de Dungeon Keeper. Quelques nouvelles idées bienvenues pour itérer sur le concept sans le dénaturer, pour l'instant ça me plaît beaucoup.

----------


## parpaingue

edit: raah mauvaise fenêtre, mais du coup je joue entre autres à *Darius Burst CS* et pour résumer ça déchire.

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

Je commence *Alien : Isolation*. 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai eu ma première rencontre avec l'alien, il me fallait débloquer une porte d’ascenseur pendant qu'il crapahutait dans la pièce. Réussi à la 2ème tentative avec le palpitant à fond.
J'ai rencontré les synthétiques. J'en ai tué un à coup revolver et de clé. L'autre m'a attrapé le bras et m'a fracassé la gueule.



J'ai quitté. Impossible de faire de trop longues sessions, trop éprouvant. Mais c'est énorme, cette ambiance, cette tension, on se croirait vraiment dans les films (dont je suis un gros fan). Je le finirais, c'est sûr, mais en distillant les sessions de jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Héhé, si tu joues par courtes sessions, tu n'en verras jamais la fin  ::P: 
Attend d'arriver a l'infirmerie, c'est la que le jeu commence vraiment, bon courage pour tes slips  :;):

----------


## schouffy

J'avais la même impression à l'époque, le jeu est tellement intense que c'est dur d'y jour longtemps car chaque seconde semble durer une éternité.

----------


## Zerger

Sauf que le jeu est plutot long a finir  ::P:

----------


## poulpator

Au nouveau *Doom* et je prends mon pied comme jamais depuis UT sur un fps. C'est beau sa mère, c'est rapide, c'est jouissif.
Sinon pour me calmer je lance *Epistory*, le typing game tout mignon qu'il est frais. Mangez-en.

----------


## schouffy

On prévoit de se faire du UT2004 entre canards bientôt. Suivez la signature.

----------


## Catel

*Dark Souls*
J'en suis à la chapelle de la paroisse des morts-vivants, je ne dois pas être loin du boss.  ::ninja:: 

*Divine Divinity*
Je n'ai fait que quelques minutes, il risque de passer provisoirement à l'as...

*Spelunky*
Cette foutue clé des mines devrait me faire décrocher, ou installer un trainer (faute de codes), mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de relancer une partie (en vain)  :Facepalm: 

*Twilight Struggle*
Acheté pour jouer avec un copain. Pas convaincu. Je trouve le jeu trop frustrant. Et j'ai jamais été fan de la pose d'ouvriers, qui s'apparente à une course de fond.

*Blitzkrieg 2*
Là c'est de l'écrémage de backlog. J'ai toujours voulu essayer un Blitzkrieg (je suis un gros WW2 fag) mais mon CD ne marche plus; racheté pour rien sur Steam, je le boucle avec un code, ça fait encore plus hollywoodien. 

*Arx Fatalis*
La quatrième tentative pourrait bien être la bonne  ::ninja::  J'ai enfin réussi à contrôler un peu le jeu et à avancer jusqu'à, disons sans spoiler, la première taverne. A moins d'être un fan de longue date des dungeon crawlers (ou des souterrains gobelins glauques), je pense qu'il faut avoir une forte maîtrise des interfaces PC avant de se lancer dans un truc qui, de ce point de vue, est largement contre-intuitif.
Et puis j'ai également racheté le jeu sur Steam. Quand un jeu est délicat à utiliser, c'est un confort de le lancer d'un simple clic; la boîte originale comportait 2 CD dont un avec les goodies, ça me confusionnait.

*Lands of Lore* 
Je l'ai installé pour voir. J'ai été surpris de voir un jeu plutôt user-friendly pour l'époque (version CD, voix françaises) et qui ne vieillit pas mal de ce côté.

----------


## Forseti

*Kerbal Space Program*
Bon le docking, c'est à peu près maitrisé. Maintenant je fais l'ISS  ::): 

*INSIDE*
C'est chouette, une ambiance de fou, des énigmes sympa mais pas trop difficile pour le moment

*Zelda TP*
Donjon dans le ciel. Toujours aussi sympa ce zelda, c'est de la qualitay de A à Z. Je pense que j'approche de la fin par contre, voire que c'est le dernier donjon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Underrail*
Et c'es vachement bien. Ok pour situer ça s'adresse aux amateurs de Rpg "old school", voir de Fallout 1/2, tant qu'à faire.
Niveau gameplay la feuille de perso et bien riche, y'a vraiment moyen de se monter des persos différents, j'envisage déjà un rerun alors que le jeu est en Anglais avec une police de caractère qui nique les yeux. Pour l'instant je joue un bon vieux "ninja", orienté Stealth/corps à corps option Pièges et Rossignols, et ça marche plutôt bien. 

Attention, il faut voir que contrairement à un F1/F2, il me semble impossible d'avancer en jeu sans combattre assez régulièrement ; même avec un très bon taux d'esquive on en prend régulièrement plein la gueule. L'infiltration est plus à prendre comme un moyen d'approche pour aborder les bastons, même si on peut quand même régulièrement s'en servir pour se faufiler au nez et à la barbe des mobs. Du coup on observe, on planifie, on pose des pièges, on sélectionne les items les plus utiles pour les bastons à venir (y'a du choix entre les pièges, grenades, carreux d'arbalète et autres filets ou "pointes" à balancer au sol pour emmerder l'ennemi -ou soi-même si on ne fait pas gaffe) et on lance l'action. En crevant assez souvent parce qu'on est un peu con ou parce que les ennemis font bien mal (pouvoirs psis de merde  :tired:  ).

Au début je trouvais l'exploration  un peu chiante mais plus ça va et plus j'apprécie de m'offrir des balades entre les maps, pour le plaisir de découvrir un accès à une nouvelle zone sans passer par le fast travel intégré au jeu, par exemple. Ou tomber sur des zones un peu particulières, parfois "à quête". Voir quedalle à part des mobs , ça arrive aussi  Au final c'est vraiment plaisant. L'écriture m'a semblé correcte (je suis une quiche en anglais, je ne peux pas mieux dire  ::ninja:: ). Les musiques d'ambiance sont en général très chouettes, les bruitages moins, et les décors plutôt sympa même si moins enchanteurs/variés que ceux d'un Fallout. L'interface  est perfectible, notamment le craft (franchement pénible, j'ai lâché l'affaire), il manque une map un peu générale pour aider à se situer quand on s'est tapé 7-8 maps "basiques"  entre deux grosses zones, dans tous les sens, la surpuissance de certaines attaques -notamment les stuns- balancées par les ennemis est parfois énervante, mais ça vient sans doute du fait que mon perso est un peu gringalet, physiquement ou psioniquement.

De la bonne grosse came, et par un mec tout seul, en plus, chapeau.

----------


## Zerger

Je confirme, la plupart des combats sont obligatoires, surtout si tu veux collecter les oddities. L'infiltration te permet de zapper certaines rencontres et de bien mieux aborder les autres.
Pour les builds, j'en ai testé pas mal et tu auras toujours des compromis a faire, ton perso ne peut jamais faire face a toutes les situations, ce qui oblige vraiment le joueur a respecter ses choix initiaux.

Perso, faut que j'avance un peu plus dans ma partie, en voulant explorer le monde, je me suis fait kidnappé par une folle dans une grosse fonderie  ::P: 

Mais ouais, quel jeu !!!

----------


## hisvin

*Pillars of eternity:*Toujours à réfléchir sur le "dilemme" du seigneur (choisir entre un con psychopathe et un con carriériste.), j'en ai profité pour faire le curage du labyrinthe sous ma forteresse. Cela s'avère un peu plus difficile que prévu mais, pas vraiment là ou je m'y attendais. Grosso merdo, j'ai eu plus d'emmerdes avec les ogres qu'avec le drake (dragon? me rappelle même plus.)

----------


## Shapa

Pas mal d'*Overwatch* en ce moment: Je l'avais laissé tombé car je suis pas super bon et je me faisais défoncer a la chaine par des PGM. Maintenant que le mode try hard est sorti je peux re jouer en mode gros nul et du coup je m'amuse beaucoup plus. 

*Doom*: Je fais des petites sessions ici et là et il est quand même vachement bien y'a pas a dire.

----------


## Cabfire

@Catel Tu l'a choppé ou Land of Lore ? Ça pourrait m’intéresser d'y rejeter un œil.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*The Witcher 3*

Je débute, mais je me demande si je ne vais pas privilégier le pad plutôt que le clavier-souris. 
Entre la garde, les sorts, l'esquive, la roulade, la parade, le coup chargé, le coup normal, le verrouillage d'ennemi, sortir épée 1 ou 2, rengainer, j'ai un peu tout réaffecté sur le clavier (gaucher inside) et je patouille pas mal en combat, je sens bien que niveau ergonomie c'est pas ça.
Ça démarre vachement bien même si je retrouve déjà des trucs qui me crispent sur les jeux solo ( par ex. la baston devant l'auberge, 3 mecs me provoquent, je n'arrive pas à dégainer ma lame pour les tuer. C'est parce que le jeu a décidé que j'allais juste les tabasser à mains nues et donc désactivé les touches pour sortir les épées). Autre exemple : on sort de l'auberge aller causer à une garnison, sans prévenir notre vieux pote qui est resté à la table. En gros il fait office de guide pour débuter le jeu, puis on le range de côté sans motif une fois que le joueur est capable de progresser seul (même si je m'attends à le revoir rapidement). Du coup je m'étais limité à causer aux PNJ du village autour de l'auberge, en fait on enfourche carrément le cheval, on quitte le village, et on longe la plage pour aller dans un fortin, en laissant pépère devant sa bière. 
Graphiquement c'est très joli, on nous fait des gros plans sur des paires de fesses dès le départ en guise de fan-service-geek-de-base, par contre c'est contrasté sans nuances avec plein de zones d'ombres carrément noyées dans le noir, j'ai un peu de réglage à faire de ce côté.
J'espère que je vais me débrouiller et accrocher, parce que ça fait une paie que je ne me suis pas fait un RPG solo et j'aimerais vraiment renouer avec l'expérience d'une narration de qualité.

----------


## banditbandit

> @Catel Tu l'a choppé ou Land of Lore ? Ça pourrait m’intéresser d'y rejeter un œil.



Je devais l'avoir celui la mais j'y ai jamais touché, je me souviens à l'époque d' Elvira qu'était super mais que j'ai jamais terminé.

----------


## Aza

> *The Witcher 3*
> 
> Je débute, mais je me demande si je ne vais pas privilégier le pad plutôt que le clavier-souris.


Je joue au pad et je ne passerais au C/S pour rien au monde ! Les combats sont vraiment excellents au pad.

----------


## Catel

> @Catel Tu l'a choppé ou Land of Lore ? Ça pourrait m’intéresser d'y rejeter un œil.


Abandonware pour la VF. A 6$ (Lands 1+2) sur GoG en anglais.

----------


## ercete

> *The Witcher 3*
> 
> Je débute, mais je me demande si je ne vais pas privilégier le pad plutôt que le clavier-souris. 
> Entre la garde, les sorts, l'esquive, la roulade, la parade, le coup chargé, le coup normal, le verrouillage d'ennemi, sortir épée 1 ou 2, rengainer, j'ai un peu tout réaffecté sur le clavier (gaucher inside) et je patouille pas mal en combat, je sens bien que niveau ergonomie c'est pas ça.
> Ça démarre vachement bien même si je retrouve déjà des trucs qui me crispent sur les jeux solo ( par ex. la baston devant l'auberge, 3 mecs me provoquent, je n'arrive pas à dégainer ma lame pour les tuer. C'est parce que le jeu a décidé que j'allais juste les tabasser à mains nues et donc désactivé les touches pour sortir les épées). Autre exemple : on sort de l'auberge aller causer à une garnison, sans prévenir notre vieux pote qui est resté à la table. En gros il fait office de guide pour débuter le jeu, puis on le range de côté sans motif une fois que le joueur est capable de progresser seul (même si je m'attends à le revoir rapidement). Du coup je m'étais limité à causer aux PNJ du village autour de l'auberge, en fait on enfourche carrément le cheval, on quitte le village, et on longe la plage pour aller dans un fortin, en laissant pépère devant sa bière. 
> Graphiquement c'est très joli, on nous fait des gros plans sur des paires de fesses dès le départ en guise de fan-service-geek-de-base, par contre c'est contrasté sans nuances avec plein de zones d'ombres carrément noyées dans le noir, j'ai un peu de réglage à faire de ce côté.
> J'espère que je vais me débrouiller et accrocher, parce que ça fait une paie que je ne me suis pas fait un RPG solo et j'aimerais vraiment renouer avec l'expérience d'une narration de qualité.


Alors : Déjà qu'au pad il m'arrive de me mélanger les pinceaux alors au C/S j'imagine même pas !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Doom*: Je fais des petites sessions ici et là et il est quand même vachement bien y'a pas a dire.


Je suis sceptique pour le moment (3 ème niveau). Je déteste le système de sauvegarde et je trouve que les armes manquent de punch, d'un bon feeling. Et le système de Glory Kill est une fausse bonne idée qui n'apporte rien.
Bon c'est assez joli, fluide et ça détend.

----------


## Shapa

Per so j'aime bien. Je trouve justement que tu peux chorégraphier tes combats. J'aime bien en entamer un ou deux les laisser clignoter, tuer deux ou trois au corps a corps sauter et revenir sur ceux qui clignotent et récupérer de la vie et des munitions etc...

Je lui trouve un gros rythme de fou et des sensations de fast FPS pas vues depuis longtemps.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Je suis sceptique pour le moment (3 ème niveau). Je déteste le système de sauvegarde et je trouve que les armes manquent de punch, d'un bon feeling. Et le système de Glory Kill est une fausse bonne idée qui n'apporte rien.
> Bon c'est assez joli, fluide et ça détend.


Ben merde, les armes de Doom sans punch...?
Tu joues à quel FPS où les sensations sont meilleures ?

----------


## Catel

Non, c'est un gimmick de CPC. Sur ce forum, quand on parle d'un FPS, quel qu'il soit, il est obligatoire de préciser que "les armes n'ont aucun feeling".

----------


## Sylvine

Ou alors c'est juste une notion subjective et du coup c'est normal qu'il y ait toujours quelqu'un qui n'aime pas.

----------


## Haelnak

Et, surtout, on notera qu'il n'a pas dit _"Le feeling est naze"_ mais _"Je trouve que les armes manquent de punch"_.

Je pense qu'il a le droit d'avoir un avis sans qu'on assimile son post à un gimmick.

----------


## schouffy

C'est Catel, il fait partie de la catégorie qui aiment mettre les gens dans des cases  ::ninja::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Ben merde, les armes de Doom sans punch...?
> Tu joues à quel FPS où les sensations sont meilleures ?


FEAR par exemple. Ou même le premier Doom, je trouvais ça plus "punchy".
C'est surtout le pompe qui me semble mou (pour un pompe).

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Rock Band Unplugged*, jeu sorti sur PSP, trouvé sur un vide grenier à 1 euro... Pour plus de commodité et pour la gloire du 1080p j'y joue sur émulateur par contre.

A ma très grande surprise c'est un excellent jeu de rythme, je le trouve même supérieur à la version mère Rock Band pour tout dire. Cela étant dit vous vous doutez bien qu'on aller pas brancher 2 guitares, une batterie et un micro sur une pauvre petite PSP, elle aurait implosé bien avant.

Du coup ils ont trouvé l'idée ingénieuse de nous faire jouer simultanément TOUS les instruments, on peut (et on doit) switcher de piste nous même pour passer du micro à la batterie, puis à la guitare ou la basse et faire en sorte que les 4 instrument soit dans le vert pour pouvoir finir la chanson. Ça demande beaucoup de dextérité, de précision et de concentration pour s'adapter en temps réels à la rythmique de chaque instrument. C'est très bien foutu, il n'y aucun temps mort et c'est super jouissif. On doit monter un petit groupe, gagner de la thune et des fans pour avoir plus de contrats disponible (et donc plus de chanson) dans différente ville des US. On peut également engager du personnel pour nous filer des bonus comme gain de fan à chaque chanson, gain de thune, proposition de contrat spécial, etc..

C'est très complet, très bien foutu et très plaisant à jouer et en plus la bande son déchire pas mal, je suis vraiment sur le cul. Par contre j'en chie des bulles, heureusement il y a plein de mode de difficulté.  ::ninja:: 

Comme une vidéo vaut mille discours voila ce que ça donne:

----------


## Forseti

*Kerbal Space Program*
Bon le docking, c'est pas ça en fait  ::(:  J'ai trop de mal à arriver en face du sas, faut tourner autour et c'est pas facile..

----------


## znokiss

J'ai une question : on peut sauvegarder, dans Kerbal ? Ou bien tu presse "Fire" et tu regarde le truc monter... merder.. et s'écraser comme une bouse sans possibilité de retenter ?

----------


## Forseti

> J'ai une question : on peut sauvegarder, dans Kerbal ? Ou bien tu presse "Fire" et tu regarde le truc monter... merder.. et s'écraser comme une bouse sans possibilité de retenter ?


Sans être spécialiste, tu peux sauvegarder oui. Et en plus le jeu sauvegarde tout à partir d'un lancement: en gros si tu merde à un moment, tu as la possiblité en un clic de revenir au pas de tir ou au mode éditeur pour améliorer le bouzin  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

*Bioshock* :  l'ancêtre que j'avais choppé pour des clopinettes (oui j'aime le vieux Françouais*) à l'époque où steam faisait sa pute à solde  ::trollface::  .

Bon faut dire que c'est pas vraiment une découverte parce que j'avais déjà fait B²** (

Spoiler Alert! 


sur console en anglais parce que c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron  ::ninja:: 

) donc je retrouve un univers connu.
Première chose je l'aime bien mieux que B²**, Ah que je l'avais trouvé bof moyen plus, faut dire qu'en anglais j'avais du louper pas mal de choses concernant l'histoire et l'ambiance s'en ressentait.
Je me souviens surtout des arènes avec les combats contre les grandes sœurs, du fait d'incarner un big daddy avec une grosse... foreuse, et aussi du truc qui lance des rivets bien chauds et permet de poser des pièges.
C'était sympa mais linéaire et un peu redondant. Ici je trouve l'univers beaucoup plus intéressant avec un coté exploration plus poussé me semble-t-il, le level design est top il m'arrive de me paumer et ya toujours des recoins à découvrir, la direction artistique est toujours excellente même si techniquement il me semble un bon cran en dessous du B²**, j'avais bien aimé les séquences aquatiques dans celui-ci, par contre il y avait toujours ce fov de merde  ::ninja::  .

Autrement je crois que j'en pince un peu pour le Dr Tanenbaum (

Spoiler Alert! 


qui fume comme un pompier  :Cigare: 

) et ses adorables saloperies de petites créatures.  ::siffle:: 





* ceci n'est pas une déclaration de Julie Gayet  :;):  
**Bioshock 2

----------


## Stratosfear

> *Bioshock* :  l'ancêtre que j'avais choppé pour des clopinettes (oui j'aime le vieux Françouais*) à l'époque où steam faisait sa pute à solde  .
> 
> Bon faut dire que c'est pas vraiment une découverte parce que j'avais déjà fait B²** (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sur console en anglais parce que c'est l'occasion qui fait le larron 
> 
> ...


Si t'aimes B1, fonce sur Infinite après.

----------


## schouffy

C'est marrant j'aurais dit au contraire si t'aimes B1 évite Infinite (que j'ai largement préféré) car ça n'a rien à voir  ::P:

----------


## Stratosfear

> C'est marrant j'aurais dit au contraire si t'aimes B1 évite Infinite (que j'ai largement préféré) car ça n'a rien à voir


Bah moi je dirai que si t'aimes le 1, fonce sur Infinite, mais évite le 2 comme la peste.

----------


## Aza

*South Park : Stick of Thruth*

Ils ont vraiment fais une caricature cool des jeux de rôle, avec cette ambiance propre à la série à laquelle j'accroche bien. C'est bien fun, par contre en "normal" pour le moment c'est vraiment trop facile, je vais essayer la difficulté au dessus je crois.

----------


## Cabfire

*Infinite* ça reste quand même une ville original à découvrir. Ce qui était quand même une grosse partie de Bioshock 1 tout de même. Pour moi ça reste assez similaire dans les attentes.

Et pour *Stick of Truth* balance l'expert oui, ça ne sera pas forcement plus difficile que ça, sauf 1 ou 2 passage  :;):

----------


## Stratosfear

> *Infinite* ça reste quand même une ville original à découvrir. Ce qui était quand même une grosse partie de Bioshock 1 tout de même. Pour moi ça reste assez similaire dans les attentes.


C'est surtout un vrai jeu scénarisé avec une histoire étrange et passionnante à découvrir. Comme Bioshock 1.

----------


## banditbandit

Dites j'ai entendu pas mal de bien du DLC L'antre de Minerve, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup, je veux dire est-ce que ça vaut le coup de racheter Bioschock 2 rien que pour ça  ?

----------


## Cabfire

Je t'avoue que j'ai nettement plus de souvenir concernant l'environnement que les scénarios en eux même.

----------


## Stratosfear

Ça dépends des attentes après. Moi qui adore l'aspect narratif des jeux, même ceux qui ne s'y prêtent pas forcément, je retiens souvent les scénarios, même ceux de merde.

Je suis capable de m'infliger un jeu au gameplay pourri si l'histoire m'intéresse.

----------


## machiavel24

> Dites j'ai entendu pas mal de bien du DLC L'antre de Minerve, est-ce qu'il vaut le coup, je veux dire est-ce que ça vaut le coup de racheter Bioshock 2 rien que pour ça  ?


Ce que j'en avais dit quand je l'ai fini, il y a plus d'un an. J'ai aimé le jeu original pour apporter une nuance à mon avis.

*L'Antre de Minerve :* DLC solo de Bioshock 2. Une nouvelle arme (un peu cheatée vu sa puissance), un nouveau plasmide (Trou noir très très bien trouvé), des nouveaux ennemis (robots volants avec de nouvelles armes, des chrosômes élémentaires et un nouveau type de Big Daddy). Pour le coup, il faut avouer que les ajouts sont vraiment très sympas.
La durée de vie est de 6H en explorant et en s'occupant de toutes les petites soeurs. Par contre, on est très vite surpuissant et blindé de thunes pour parer à toutes les situations. Le level design est moins linéaire et pousse un peu plus à l'exploration malgré des décors un peu fades (justifiés par l'histoire et le lieu).
L'histoire se concentre sur le scientisme et la dérive qui en suit. La fin est très bien trouvée en plus d'apporter quelques réponses sur l'origine des big daddies.

----------


## Aza

Vous me donnez envie de me le prendre ce Bioshock Infinite...

----------


## Fizdol

12h53, ouverture de la boite de Panpan.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Vous me donnez envie de me le prendre ce Bioshock Infinite...


Super histoire, super ambiance, DA et mise en scène. Elizabeth est un des meilleurs compagnons de jeux vidéos aussi, elle est super bien gérée.

Le bémol c'est clairement le gameplay qui est assez mou, mais franchement il en vaut vraiment la peine.

----------


## Shapa

Si tu les trouves dans les 5/10 balles carrément ouais.

----------


## Zerger

> Vous me donnez envie de me le prendre ce Bioshock Infinite...

----------


## William Vaurien

Il traîne dans mes jeux pas encore ouvert depuis très longtemps... Je vais essayer de l'ouvrir un jour ou l'autre... Put*in de backlog. 
Je vais jamais y arriver, même en réduisant mes achats compulsifs a quelques soldes par an, tout s'accumule. 

Je vais faire appel à un chômeur/étudiant/retraité pour sous-traiter mes jeux (vous utilisez la fonction pour 'prêter' votre compte Steam a des amis ?).

----------


## Sylvine

> Super histoire, super ambiance, DA et mise en scène. Elizabeth est un des meilleurs compagnons de jeux vidéos aussi, elle est super bien gérée.
> 
> Le bémol c'est clairement le gameplay qui est assez mou, mais franchement il en vaut vraiment la peine.


Histoire OSEF, univers en carton pâte, mais le gameplay est cool.

----------


## Cabfire

Bah, elle est cool cette ville dans le ciel, c'est pas tout les jours quand même quoi :S

----------


## CptProut

> Histoire OSEF, univers en carton pâte, mais le gameplay est cool.


Je confirme.

Le scenario est bidon, et l'univers est une coquille vide seulement ratrapé par sa DA.




> Bah, elle est cool cette ville dans le ciel, c'est pas tout les jours quand même quoi :S


Moi qui fait une phrase sans faute aussi c'est pas tout les jour c'est pas pour ça que sa rend mon propos plus pertinent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Stratosfear

> Histoire OSEF


`

Les goûts, les couleurs, toussa toussa... C'est con de se foutre d'une histoire pour un FPS scénarisé...




> univers en carton pâte


C'est justement le but.




> mais le gameplay est cool.


Franchement, c'est vraiment pas ce que j'ai retenu. C'est plutôt mou du genou.

----------


## Haelnak

> Histoire OSEF, univers en carton pâte, mais le gameplay est cool.


Bof. Le gameplay n'est vraiment pas foufou. C'est du Bioshock et ça se sent.

----------


## schouffy

> Franchement, c'est vraiment pas ce que j'ai retenu. C'est plutôt mou du genou.



Beaucoup (beaucoup beaucoup) moins que le 1.

----------


## CptProut

> Bof. Le gameplay n'est vraiment pas foufou. C'est du Bioshock et ça se sent.


Il reste plus nerveux que dans le 1 et le 2, en même temps on est moins dans la dynamique exploration.

----------


## Haelnak

> Beaucoup (beaucoup beaucoup) moins que le 1.





> Il reste plus nerveux que dans le 1 et le 2, en même temps on est moins dans la dynamique exploration.


Bah encore heureux. Je ne vois même pas comment on peut faire plus mou que le premier.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Beaucoup (beaucoup beaucoup) moins que le 1.


Non mais en même temps, les deux jeux ont 6 ans d'écart, c'est pas comparable.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ah, ce qu'il faut retenir du coup c'est d'y jouer ! On ne sait pas bien pourquoi visiblement, mais il FAUT le faire ! :D

----------


## schouffy

> Non mais en même temps, les deux jeux ont 6 ans d'écart, c'est pas comparable.


Quel rapport ? C'est juste que le 3 est davantage orienté combats alors que le 1 était plutôt ambiance/exploration. C'est pour ça que je disais initialement qu'ils sont très différents.
Mais oui jouez à Infinite, c'est super joli et dynamique. Je m'y suis bien moins fait chier que dans le 1.

----------


## BenRicard

N'ecoute pas ces vils personnes ! essaie les ! fais toi ton avis....et tu verra que tu ne regrettera pas !  ::):

----------


## Fizdol

Ah Bioshock. C'est un peu le sujet qu'on ressort pour faire mousser le forum quand ça manque de sel ou d'icaremag.

----------


## Haelnak

Bah faut dire que c'est un bon FPS/RPG aussi.

----------


## Fizdol

Une sorte de Deux ex en plus joli quoi.

----------


## DCX

J'ai les trois Bioshock, je suis un amoureux fou furieux possessif du premier (décor,histoire, ambiance, personnage), horriblement déçu à en pleurer de rage et chagrin en jouant au deuxième (

Spoiler Alert! 


Lamb est à chi*r comparer à un Ryan

) son DLC à bien redresser la barre mais j'avais toujours le deux au travers de la gorge.
Bioshock Infinite ne tourne pas bien sur mon épave de PC mais le début du jeu m'a quand même emballé.
Vivement que Bioshock the Collection sorte, je vais tout me retaper sur une toute nouvelle config.  :Bave: 
_N'oubliez pas que Bioshock Collection sort en Septembre et qu'il sera gratuit pour ceux qui possèdent le 1, le 2 et son DLC et le 3_

----------


## Big Bear

> Une sorte de Deux ex en plus joli quoi.


Une sorte de deux ex mais sûrement pas de Deus Ex ni de System Shock :tired: .

----------


## Fizdol

:tired:

----------


## Big Bear

C'était même pas un jeu de mot de ta part  :<_<:  ? Tu pense vraiment qu'un Bioshock est une sorte de Deus Ex ? Mordious  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bof. Le gameplay n'est vraiment pas foufou. C'est du Bioshock et ça se sent.


Feeling décent, combats plus dynamiques, arènes plus vastes et variées, plus riches en possibilités, "obligation" de pas mal bouger vu que l'IA te pousse de tous les côtés, IA plus futée par ailleurs, les rails etc etc ...
Ouais.."C'est comme le premier Bioshock".

----------


## Haelnak

> Feeling décent, combats plus dynamiques, arènes plus vastes et variées, plus riches en possibilités, "obligation" de pas mal bouger vu que l'IA te pousse de tous les côtés, IA plus futée par ailleurs, les rails etc etc ...
> Ouais.."C'est comme le premier Bioshock".


Bah ouai, c'est du Bioshock où chaque point a été amélioré. 
Logique puisqu'il s'agit du troisième opus.

Du coup tu es censé citer qui avec tes guillemets, là, en fin de post ? Parce que personne ne dit ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pardon, le "c'est du Bioshock" et le "gameplay pas foufou" qui va avec  ne font sans doute pas référence aux précédents. Tu ne peux pas te contenter du fait que c'est une suite pour argumenter en disant que c'est pareil mais un peu amélioré...Surtout quand on parle du gameplay, l'enrobage en lui-même étant très similaire, pas besoin de détailler ces aspect, je crois. Sans être un renouveau complet, c'est quand même pas mal différent, hormis la "base" (combo armes + pouvoirs)
Gamplay purement   FPS  clairement favorisé, abandon des pièges/de la furtivité comme approche des bastons, qui coule de source vu le level-design général plus linéaire et un système d'arènes plus classique pour les combats, par exemple ; ou un détail "mineur" comme la limitation d'arme portables ou l'abandon des différents types  de munitions pour chacune. Ce ne serait pas la DA ou l'univers satirique, pas certain que tu rapprocherais les deux approches ludiques...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

N'étant pas chez moi cette semaine, j'ai laissé de côté Dying Light pour jouer surtout sur tablette et après avoir essayé *Desktop Dungeons*, je m'amuse tellement que je l'ai installé sur le PC présent pour comparer les versions. J'hésitais à le prendre depuis sa sortie, je n'arrivais pas vraiment à me rendre compte du genre du jeu. Je l'ai pris dans le Humble Bundle Android tout récent et il se trouve que tous les jeux sont dispo également sur PC, sans DRM comme sur steam, alors j'en profite.

C'est plutôt mignon et drôle, je m'attendais à un rogue-like, je trouve qu'en fait c'est un peu plus un puzzle game finalement. Mais j'en suis encore à découvrir certains mécanismes, j'en suis à 3 heures de jeu sur PC (après 1 bonne heure de découverte sur tablette).
Je tourne aussi sur *Civilization 5* parce que je ne peux pas m'en passer, au moins une heure par jour (ça pourrait être pire, je pourrais faire du sport).

A part ça, je suis principalement sur tablette depuis jeudi dernier, avec le bundle donc.
Je joue à *Knights of pen and paper 2* que je trouve plus agréable que le premier pour l'instant. Ca fait plusieurs heures et je n'ai pas été bloqué par le manque de pièces, dans le HS de CPC sur les jeux mobiles j'avais lu une notion de devoir payer un peu comme un F2P qui leur fait préférer le premier épisode. J'ai pas le mag' sous les yeux mais ayant les 2 jeux, pour le moment je préfère la suite.

Autre jeu que je n'osais pas acheter, je peux enfin jouer à *10000000* et c'est aussi un jeu que je fais quotidiennement. J'avais un peu peur de faire du match3 en ayant une limite de temps, mais avec les améliorations déblocables, les objectifs, c'est très bien en fait, j'y reviens souvent. J'ai aussi sa suite avec le bateau à faire, je me le garde au chaud.
*Please, don't touch anything* ne m'a pas encore convaincu mais je vais m'accrocher pour aller un peu plus loin. Pour l'instant je n'y vois que du die&retry un peu bête sans réflexion, mais il faut que j'aille plus loin dans le jeu.

----------


## Shapa

10000000 et YMBAB, putain de jeux  ::wub::  Je les ai pris dans le bundle, j'y passe toutes mes pauses midi  :^_^: .

----------


## Herr Peter

Je me fais un 2ème run sur *Styx: Master Of Shadows* tellement son level design ingénieux et vertical me manquait. J'espère de tout cœur que les imprécisions du _gameplay_ seront corrigées pour 2ème opus à venir.

----------


## Momock

Je viens de tester la démo du nouveau Doom et je me suis fait chier. Armes en mousses, ennemis sacs à PVs, couloir vides qui alternent avec des arènes où on passe plus de temps à grimper à des trucs et à chercher des munitions qu'à tirer sur les ennemis, le level design qui fait semblant d'être alambiqué alors qu'on va juste tout droit, système d'upgrades à la con... mouais. Pas convaincu. Je ne me suis pas amusé.

----------


## Illynir

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé ça nul à chier mais ceux qui aime le jeu te diront que la démo n'est pas représentatif du jeu final. Ce qui est quand même assez aberrant tout de même.  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je viens de tester la démo du nouveau Doom et je me suis fait chier. Armes en mousses, ennemis sacs à PVs, couloir vides qui alternent avec des arènes où on passe plus de temps à grimper à des trucs et à chercher des munitions qu'à tirer sur les ennemis, le level design qui fait semblant d'être alambiqué alors qu'on va juste tout droit, système d'upgrades à la con... mouais. Pas convaincu. Je ne me suis pas amusé.


C'est drôle, tu me donnes envie d'y jouer.

Pour les munitions il me semble que c'est justement le principe du jeu, tu dois finir les ennemis au corps-à-corps pour en reprendre.

----------


## Haelnak

> Pardon, le "c'est du Bioshock" et le "gameplay pas foufou" qui va avec  ne font sans doute pas référence aux précédents.


Si, si. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je dis que c'est la même chose. Je dis simplement qu'on ressent très facilement les similitudes avec les jeux précédents, pas uniquement le premier.

----------


## Momock

> C'est drôle, tu me donnes envie d'y jouer.
> 
> Pour les munitions il me semble que c'est justement le principe du jeu, tu dois finir les ennemis au corps-à-corps pour en reprendre.


Non, ils redonnent de la vie avec les finish (et c'est de la merde). Il faut que t'ailles chercher les munitions disséminées dans l'arène pendant que tu "combats" (c'est vraiment mou et les ennemis mettent très peu de pression, j'ai du mal à appeller ça des combats. Faut dire qu'il y a toujours moyen de se mettre à couvert, tu peux jouer le jeu de manière très fainéante, comme un shooter moderne) Au final dans les arènes tu passes plus de temps à admirer tes anims de grimpette et de finish qu'a shooter des trucs.

Bon, c'est juste la démo aussi, peut être que plus tard y'a des armes autres que des pistolets à bouchon et des ennemis qui font des trucs, je sais pas. Mais je sais que le pricipe de base foireux du jeu restera le même.

----------


## Zerger

Allez, j'attaque du lourd: *Stalker Call of Prypat*  :Cigare: 

On replonge très facilement dans la série, les bonnes vieilles habitudes reviennent direct. Les morts punitives aussi  ::P: 
Par contre, j'ai lancé le jeu sans aucun mod/patch... grave erreur?

----------


## schouffy

Non, COP est très bien en vanilla et sans gros bug, les mods c'est du bonus.

----------


## Fizdol

> C'était même pas un jeu de mot de ta part  ? Tu pense vraiment qu'un Bioshock est une sorte de Deus Ex ? Mordious


 :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Allez, j'attaque du lourd: *Stalker Call of Prypat* 
> 
> On replonge très facilement dans la série, les bonnes vieilles habitudes reviennent direct. Les morts punitives aussi 
> Par contre, j'ai lancé le jeu sans aucun mod/patch... grave erreur?


le jeu sur lequel j'ai passé des heures et des heures à le modder... pour finalement ne jamais le lancer une fois satisfait de mon travail  ::|: 
Un jour je jouerai à cette série.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai tellement galérer à modder SoC pour ne pas ressentir des grosses différences (a part cette sensation de cheat de la part de l'IA), que pour les deux suivant, j'ai commence ma partie direct en vanilla. Pour Clear Sky ca s'était très bien passé.

----------


## s3rgei

Le seul élément qui manque dans Soc, c'est la réparation du matos. Pour le reste, ça passe très bien en vanilla. Ah si, tout le technique aussi (mémoire, résolution widescreen, etc)

----------


## schouffy

Et les bugs et crashs.

----------


## s3rgei

La version 1.004 était plutôt stable. Par contre les bugs ça... Mais rien de pénalisant au point de casser la partie. On est très loin de Clear Sky en 1.0 quand même  ::XD::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> le jeu sur lequel j'ai passé des heures et des heures à le modder... pour finalement ne jamais le lancer une fois satisfait de mon travail 
> Un jour je jouerai à cette série.


La même pour moi, mais je ne suis pas habitué à modder donc je perds beaucoup de temps pour rien, j'ai beau suivre les tutos dans l'ordre pour juste mettre une liste définie de mods, je suis la procédure et ça plante quand même.  ::|: 
Dernier en date Fallout New Vegas, ça finit par me gonfler et je vire tout. Je l'ai fait en presque vanilla (juste le patch fr non officiel), ça plantait régulièrement, moins souvent avec le patch, mais trop pour que ça ne me gâche pas le plaisir.

Mais j'aimerais vraiment faire ce CoP, sauf qu'en vanilla il plantait chez moi. Et je ne me souviens plus trop quoi mais j'avais eu un problème qui m'a vite saoulé, pour remapper les touches ou l'impossibilité d'utiliser les boutons supplémentaires de la souris, un truc du genre...

----------


## Chan

> Non, ils redonnent de la vie avec les finish (et c'est de la merde). Il faut que t'ailles chercher les munitions disséminées dans l'arène pendant que tu "combats" (c'est vraiment mou et les ennemis mettent très peu de pression, j'ai du mal à appeller ça des combats. Faut dire qu'il y a toujours moyen de se mettre à couvert, tu peux jouer le jeu de manière très fainéante, comme un shooter moderne) Au final dans les arènes tu passes plus de temps à admirer tes anims de grimpette et de finish qu'a shooter des trucs.
> 
> Bon, c'est juste la démo aussi, peut être que plus tard y'a des armes autres que des pistolets à bouchon et des ennemis qui font des trucs, je sais pas. Mais je sais que le pricipe de base foireux du jeu restera le même.


Pour récupérer des munitions : tu utilises ta tronçonneuse, résultat : l'action dans l'arène est non stop.
Tu jongles entre les grenades en appuie sur ta molette, le second mode de tir que tu peux changer à la volée (vitesse de changement que tu peux améliorer), les finish, les jumps, les straf et du coup la fameuse tronçonneuse.
Franchement il est quand même loin d'être mou.

Concernant les ennemis sacs à pv, bah ça dépendra de l'arme que tu utilises sur eux, comme dans tous les jeux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

En parlant modding, je joue en ce moment à *Saint Seya*, qui n'est pas mal du tout tant qu'on le paie entre 10 et 15€. 
Y a bien un tuto sur Steam pour passer les musiques de la série animée à la place de la BO anecdotique du jeu, je l'ai suivi scrupuleusement deux fois sans succès. 
Ça fonctionne sur l'écran d'accueil mais le jeu plante dès que je veux accéder à un menu pour jouer un mode de jeu.
Je pense retenter une dernière fois, voire trouver un autre tuto. Le vice, c'est qu'ayant vu ce que donnent les musiques de la série, en attendant je n'ai plus envie de lancer le jeu en vanilla...

----------


## Nacodaco

Je rejoue à *Binding of Isaac: Rebirth* avec le DLC *Afterbirth*.

Globalement, pas grand chose à dire. Contrairement à d'autres je trouve que le DLC apporte vraiment quelque chose. Le nombre important d'items de me gêne pas et les synergies supplémentaires sont géniales.

Les parties peuvent vite devenir très simple mais c'est aussi le genre qui veut ça. Un joueur qui veut un peu de difficulté a simplement à pousser les parties craignos (perso je reset quand ça part trop mal).

Par contre, y a quand même une errance de design qui me gêne : je trouve que la plupart des nouveaux personnages n'apportent rien. Pire, certains sont même incompatibles avec une bonne partie du contenu  :tired:  

J'ai pense qu'il y avait une sorte d'obligation d'ajouter de nouveaux personnages, mais pour moi la plupart aurait pu être transformer en challenge :
- Azazel n'est pas fun à jouer. C'était sympa pour avoir une partie "nerveuse" est facile. Avec son léger nerf, il devient encore moins fun,
- The Lost aurait pus être un simple challenge. Il était tellement "fun" qu'il a été "up". Je crois que l'exploit pour rez a été corrigé, je passerai mon tour cette fois sur ce personnage. Il est incompatible avec beaucoup d'objet,
- Lilith n'est pas fun à jouer. Cela aurait pu être un simple challenge. Beaucoup d'items deviennent plus pénalisant qu'autre chose avec elle,
- Eden est marrant pour son principe mais cela aurait pu être un simple mode de jeu utilisant Isaac,
- Lazarus je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt je pense.

Bref, ça reste génial. Je commence à attaquer les nouveaux challenges. Certains étaient plus fun sur le papier mais dans tous les cas il y a l'air d'avoir un peu de difficulté.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'aime bien Lilith, Eden et Lazarus  ::): 
Par contre, il en manque un de perso dans ta liste, j'imagine que ce n'est pas un oubli de ta part tellement il est chiant à jouer.

----------


## Nacodaco

J'aime beaucoup Eden aussi ! Je disais simplement que ça aurait pu fonctionner de la même façon avec Isaac  :^_^: 

Lillith j'y arrive pas. C'est quand même hyper naze d'arriver une fois sur deux sur un item en se disant "ha bah sur ce perso ça fait rien".

Et Lazarus, il n'a pas vraiment de particularité non ?

Pour le dernier perso, tu parles surement de celui que je n'ai pas encore débloqué. Mais effectivement encore un perso qu'on aurait pu caser dans un challenge. Je croise rarement des gens qui continuent de jouer ces persos une fois les boss terminés...

----------


## Supergounou

> Et Lazarus, il n'a pas vraiment de particularité non ?


Si, quand il crève il se transforme en superLazarus  ::): 
Idéalement faut faire ça dès le premier niveau afin de continuer ses chances d'avoir des devil deal. Mais ouais, c'est pas le plus inspiré.

----------


## Nacodaco

Haha je suis complètement passé à côté ! J'ai eu un run de dingue avec ce personnage (ipecac + monstro's lung + mega blast) qui m'a permis de faire en une fois boss rush, hush, Isaac, ??? et MegaSatan  :^_^: . Du coup je suis passé à autre chose...

----------


## Rakanishu

Je me suis mis à Danganronpa, et je sens que je vais kiffer  ::love::  J'ai fini mon premier "procès", j'avais vu des critiques sur le fait que c'était plein de mini-jeux sans trop de rapport avec ce qui se passe mais on s'en carre c'est des trucs simples mais qui te mettent la pression, j'ai trouvé tout le premier procès super intense avec un gros sentiment d'urgence tout du long. Et je sais pas si le jeu reste comme ça par la suite, mais la première mise à mort est violente j'ai trouvé :x

----------


## Illynir

Oui, il monte même crescendo en fait.

----------


## Astasloth

Bon, après Tearaway, je joue à l'épisode d'*Uncharted* sur Vita : *Golden Abyss*.

Je n'ai encore que "commencé" un autre épisode d'Uncharted que j'ai eu en achetant ma PS4, donc je ne suis pas une grande connaisseuse de la série. Mais le fait est que j'aime beaucoup celui auquel je suis en train de jouer. 
Surtout, c'est un vrai épisode, pas un jeu juste torché en 5 min pour dire de faire un opus sur PS Vita. Vu que j'en suis arrivée au chapitre 17, je me demandais où je me situais par rapport à l'histoire et j'ai vu qu'en tout il y a une trentaine de chapitres. Du coup ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on n'est pas tombé dans l'écueil de "la grosse licence qu'on sort pour faire vendre la console mais qui n'a d'Uncharted que le nom parce qu'en fait c'est à chier".
Y a l'humour Uncharted. C'est plutôt joli pour un affichage sur une console portable et le jeu s'amuse avec les fonctionnalités de la console : le gyroscope encore une fois, qui permet d'ajuster un peu les tirs dans les phases de shoot ou simplement de rattraper Nathan Drake quand il perd l'équilibre ; l'écran tactile avant forcément, sur lequel on peut appuyer pour aller dans les divers menus, sélectionner la prochaine plateforme sur laquelle sauter ou faire des "calques au charbon" de certains bas-reliefs dans le jeu ; le touchpad à l'arrière pour retourner des objets qu'on peut observer, monter et descendre de cordes... Même la caméra est à un moment utilisée pour trouver une source de lumière irl et ainsi éclairer un parchemin à encre sympathique...

C'est cool, c'est punchy, c'est pas prise de tête.
Le jeu idéal pour les vacances quoi.

----------


## hisvin

*Pillars of eternity:*Arrivé dans la ville ou je m'amuse à jouer les factions les unes contre les autres. Je me demande si c'est gérable jusqu'au bout ou si cela part en sucette rapidement.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je continue sur *Desktop Dungeons*, et j'avais oublié de dire que pour une fois, j'aime les musiques. C'est très rare, je la vire dans 99% des jeux, mais ici elle est toujours sympathique, selon les décors.
Et étant revenu chez moi je n'ai pas compris pourquoi je n'avais pas ma partie par le cloud, en fait c'est encore mieux. En créant un compte sur leur site, je peux continuer ma partie aussi bien sur PC que sur tablette.  ::lol::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

*Doom* devient plus sympa dès la troisième mission. Par contre là j'en suis à la 7ème et je ressens un peu l'effet "enchaînement d’arènes" que critiquait Stoon sur Gamekult.

Pour ce qui est des niveaux classiques, j'en chie pas mal en Ultra Violence.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je continue sur *Desktop Dungeons*, et j'avais oublié de dire que pour une fois, j'aime les musiques. C'est très rare, je la vire dans 99% des jeux, mais ici elle est toujours sympathique, selon les décors.
> Et étant revenu chez moi je n'ai pas compris pourquoi je n'avais pas ma partie par le cloud, en fait c'est encore mieux. En créant un compte sur leur site, je peux continuer ma partie aussi bien sur PC que sur tablette.


Tiens, je l'ai choper sur le dernier Humble Bundle. Tu conseilles plutôt d'y jouer sur PC ou tablette ? Il y a de grosses différences entre les deux versions ?

----------


## Illynir

La taille de l'écran.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> La taille de l'écran.


 :tired:

----------


## ducon

> *Doom* devient plus sympa dès la troisième mission. Par contre là j'en suis à la 7ème et je ressens un peu l'effet "enchaînement d’arènes" que critiquait Stoon sur Gamekult.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des niveaux classiques, j'en chie pas mal en Ultra Violence.


De Doom 1, 2, un des deux add-on ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tiens, je l'ai choper sur le dernier Humble Bundle. Tu conseilles plutôt d'y jouer sur PC ou tablette ? Il y a de grosses différences entre les deux versions ?


Eh bien les 2 justement. En créant un compte sur leur site DD.net avec email et mot de passe, quand tu es en jeu tu peux sauvegarder ta progression sur leur cloud et ainsi passer de l'un à l'autre.
Sinon pour le moment j'ai trouvé le PC plus confortable pour ses contrôles (et mon canapé ou mon lit pour mon confort personnel  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Chan

> De Doom 1, 2, un des deux add-on ?


Doom le reboot 2016.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> De Doom 1, 2, un des deux add-on ?


Je peux me tromper mais je crois que Doom "seul" c'est le dernier sorti maintenant.

----------


## ducon

Je parlais de ce qu’il appelle les niveau classiques.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je parlais de ce qu’il appelle les niveau classiques.


Doom 1 et 2.

----------


## ducon

Le plus dur est E4 de Doom 1, de loin (pour les officiels). Vient ensuite Plutonia qui est encore plus dur (et semi-officiel).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Eh bien les 2 justement. En créant un compte sur leur site DD.net avec email et mot de passe, quand tu es en jeu tu peux sauvegarder ta progression sur leur cloud et ainsi passer de l'un à l'autre.
> Sinon pour le moment j'ai trouvé le PC plus confortable pour ses contrôles (et mon canapé ou mon lit pour mon confort personnel  ).


Tu me vends du rêve à mort là. Bisous.  ::wub::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Le plus dur est E4 de Doom 1, de loin (pour les officiels). Vient ensuite Plutonia qui est encore plus dur (et semi-officiel).


C'est juste la map qui est "classique", tout le reste (armes, gameplay, ennemis) sont issus de Doom 4. Donc on peut pas vraiment comparer avec les authentiques Doom 1 et 2.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu me vends du rêve à mort là. Bisous.


M'étant inscrit ce matin je viens de refaire une partie pour voir et ça marche bien sur la longueur. J'ai joué 2 parties sur PC, sauvegardé par leur cloud (puis fermé le jeu), je l'ai lancé sur tablette et j'ai retrouvé ma progression, mon village développé, mon argent...
Y a qu'un truc dont j'ai un doute, pour chaque "mission" réussie, c'est indiqué avec quelle classe on a gagné (on peut ainsi collectionner et tenter de tout réussir avec toutes les classes) et j'ai trouvé mes écrans à ce niveau un peu vides. Donc je vais suivre cette évolution dans les jours qui viennent. En même temps il est un peu difficile au début, dans un premier temps je cherchais à gagner de l'argent et accueillir de nouvelles espèces dans mon village, il est possible que je n'ai pas eu tant de victoires que j'imaginais.  :;):

----------


## hisvin

*Dark souls:*P'tain, il restait même pas 1% de vie aux 4 rois, j'avais encore 4 potions...A l'aise et je sais pas, je me suis trompé de touche et, au lieu de me soigner, j'ai rangé mon bouclier...  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Courage, tu y es presque !

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai commencé The Witcher 3, oui oui, le jeu de base, je suis un peu à la bourre.

Et bon, en difficulté maximum c'est carrément bien bien chaud le départ. Mais j'imagine que comme d'habitude c'est surement le début le plus difficile.

Bon l'interface est un peu trop envahissante et les quêtes GPS me gave déjà, mais la putain de claque graphique, la qualité d’écriture et le plaisir de retrouver Geralt l'emporte pour le moment haut la main !

Sinon information, au niveau des deux DLC je peux terminer le jeu et les lancer après ? Ou il y a un piège ?

----------


## Catel

Tu fais comme tu veux. Une fois le jeu fini tu passes en mode freeroam.

----------


## Exureris

J'ai repris binding of isaac (j'avais dû y jouer 30mins). Je suis toujours aussi nul (je hais la maniabilité) mais je commence à comprendre l'effet addictif que le jeu a. Même nul on progresse toujours un peu plus à chaque run.

----------


## MrChicken

Je poursuit ma route sur Odin Sphere, je viens d'attaquer les chapitres d'Oswald. Que du bon pour le moment  :;):

----------


## Momock

Je viens de m'essayer à *Bot Vice*, un corridor-shooter d'après la description (le perso est en bas de l'écran, bouge de gauche à droite et shoote vers le haut) C'est abominablement dur, soit j'ai pas compris ce qu'on attend de moi, soit je suis nul. Il faut faire le meilleur temps possible sur chaque niveau vu qu'il y a un total de temps cumulé à ne pas dépasser (on peut refaire les stages individuellement pour y améliorer les temps), et de toute façon les vageus d'ennemis n'attendent pas et on se fait submerger rapidement. Ça sent la séquence d'ennemis shooter à apprendre par coeur. Je vais insister un peu pour voir si je prends le coup, mais ça sent aussi le remboursement.

Sinon je joue encore à *Renowned Explorers*, en essayant différentes combinaisons de persos pour le fun et pour le score (terminer une partie ne me pose plus de difficulté, je devrais peut-être tenter le mode difficile) et à *Downwell* (que j'ai terminé avec le perso normal et le perso qui mouline des bras. Je vais essayer de le finir avec les autres persos puis de tenter le mode difficile). Vraiment deux bonnes surprises ces deux jeux, ils n'avaient pas un air très attirant pour moi à première vue.

----------


## Catel

*Arx Fatalis*

Si l'interface est très mauvaise et les déplacements très contraignants (aller-retours, pas de vitesse de course, points de voyage rapide trop éloignés), je suis surpris de la grande fluidité de l'aventure. C'est probablement dû à l'absence des 15 000 quêtes secondaires qui te détournent sans cesse de ton chemin dans beaucoup de RPG (notez que ça peut être justifié, comme dans Witcher où le vagabondage a un sens). Ici, droit au but !

----------


## ducon

Il y a pourtant pas mal de petites quêtes à droite ou à gauche.

----------


## Catel

Je n'en ai vu qu'une ou deux jusqu'ici (une dizaine d'heures).

----------


## znokiss

*Dark Souls*. 

Putain s'pa mal. J'en suis à la gargouille, là, et j'aime toujours autant. Ce level design, bordel  ::wub:: 
Ce moment où t'es parti de ton pauvre feu de camps du village des morts vivants, t'as crapahuté à la force de la hache, t'es passé jusque sur un pont avec un dragon dessus... tu descend.. oh une échelle et... mais c'est le feu de camps du départ  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 
C'est tellement bien foutu.

----------


## UndeadThings

> *Dark Souls*. 
> 
> Putain s'pa mal. J'en suis à la gargouille, là, et j'aime toujours autant. Ce level design, bordel 
> *Ce moment où t'es parti de ton pauvre feu de camps du village des morts vivants, t'as crapahuté à la force de la hache, t'es passé jusque sur un pont avec un dragon dessus... tu descend.. oh une échelle et... mais c'est le feu de camps du départ 
> C'est tellement bien foutu.*


C'est ça que j'aime dans Dark Souls premier du nom, les raccourcis de partout, sans warp (meme si l'interet du warp oblige a revenir au hub central pour les néophytes pour causer au PNJ qui arrive par exemple), et ça donne vraiment un coté concret au monde.

----------


## schouffy

Découvrir Dark Souls 1  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

Le level design de DS1!  :Bave:

----------


## Kimuji

Son interface pourrie, son portage de merde, son framerate qui laisse au choix 30fps ou un pseudo 60fps via un fix non officiel qui fait foirer la physique. Oh oui vive DS1 sur PC.  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Sur master race, t'as le choix  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> Son interface pourrie, son portage de merde, son framerate qui laisse au choix 30fps ou un pseudo 60fps via un fix non officiel qui fait foirer la physique. Oh oui vive DS1 sur PC.


Ce serait vraiment dommage de délaisser l'un des meilleurs jeux de la dernière décennie pour de si petits détails.

----------


## Polochon_street

Je suis au boss de fin de *Valdis Story*.

Bordel, que ce jeu était bien, merci au canard qui me l'a conseillé dans le topic des bons plans  :Bave: 

En revanche là, je suis en galère pas possible contre 

Spoiler Alert! 


True Anemone

, je le trouve super unfair par rapport aux autres boss, autant j'avais apprécié le fait que dans ce jeu, chaque mort n'est pas inutile, dans la mesure ou on apprend toujours plus de ses erreurs, autant là j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à la roulette avec Wyatt au quatrième round, quand le boss regen son bouclier OKLM sans me laisser le temps d'y aller, alors qu'en plus il me draine tout mon mana  ::cry:: 

Mais je ne désespère pas !  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

Bon, la frustration commence à se faire sentir à la gargouille. 

Un détail : j'ai jamais osé utiliser les fioles d'Estus, en me disant "ça servira mieux plus tard". Je viens de me rendre compte, après 11h de jeu, qu'elles se rechargent aux feux de camp..

----------


## MrChicken

> Bon, la frustration commence à se faire sentir à la gargouille. 
> 
> Un détail : j'ai jamais osé utiliser les fioles d'Estus, en me disant "ça servira mieux plus tard". Je viens de me rendre compte, après 11h de jeu, qu'elles se rechargent aux feux de camp..


Cross-topic , prends une bière, non 2 bières, de préférence triple (ça le mérite de nourrir en plus de désaltérer  ::P:  ) , Détend-toi,écoute une petit ACDC au casque et retournes-y à donf  :;):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon, la frustration commence à se faire sentir à la gargouille. 
> 
> Un détail : j'ai jamais osé utiliser les fioles d'Estus, en me disant "ça servira mieux plus tard". Je viens de me rendre compte, après 11h de jeu, qu'elles se rechargent aux feux de camp..


Oublie pas d'upgrader ton estus en parlant à la gonzesse prisonnière sous la firelink shrine (le feu de camp du début). Par contre je sais plus si arrivé eux gargouilles t'es déjà sensé avoir trouvé une fire keeper soul. Si tu galères utilises aussi de la résine de pin sur ton arme (ça ajoute des déjà de foudre), et essaye de pecho la dragon sword si c'est pas déjà fait, théoriquement à ce stade là ça reste la meilleure arme dispo (cherche la méthode sur le net si tu as un doute).

----------


## UndeadThings

Spoiler Alert! 


Y'en a une fire keeper souls avant les gargouilles, a l'autel dans la paroisse.

----------


## Zerger

Si il est capable de chopper la dragon sword, il est capable de tuer les gargouilles hein  ::): 
Par contre, hésite pas a améliorer les feux de camp stratégiqes, ca peut aider

Sinon *Grim Fandango*... Ahahahah... Autant j'adore la VF, autant les énigmes sont tellement tirées par les cheveux que Deponia passe pour un "Adibou Niveau CE2". Parfois il faut déclencher un évènement sans aucun rapport l'autre bout de la map pour débloquer une énigme (le coup du tonneau de vin  :Splash: ), ce qui te pousse rapidement à essayer tout sur n'importe quoi. Sauf que le jeu, histoire de bien te troller, te propose le pire système d'inventaire qui soit  ::trollface::  Et cerise sur le gateau, pas de surbrillance, faut passer la souris partout !
Alors j'aime bien l'univers et les personnages et je compte bien le finir, mais ce jeu c'est le Dark Souls des PnC !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Si il est capable de chopper la dragon sword, il est capable de tuer les gargouilles hein


Un orang outang avec un arc peut récupérer la dragon sword sans soucis pour peu qu'il aie la méthode. Les gargouilles pissent pas loin mais ça demande quand même un poil plus de skill  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oublie pas d'upgrader ton estus en parlant à la gonzesse prisonnière sous la firelink shrine (le feu de camp du début). Par contre je sais plus si arrivé eux gargouilles t'es déjà sensé avoir trouvé une fire keeper soul. Si tu galères utilises aussi de la résine de pin sur ton arme (ça ajoute des déjà de foudre), et essaye de pecho la dragon sword si c'est pas déjà fait, théoriquement à ce stade là ça reste la meilleure arme dispo (cherche la méthode sur le net si tu as un doute).


Quitte à me répéter encore et encore et... ce serait bien de ne pas trop le spoiler, le plus gros plaisir de DS vient de la découverte. Si Zno' a envie de savoir comment se farcir les boss sans avoir à bouger le petit doigt, il trouvera tout ce qu'il lui faut en une recherche de moins de 5sec sur Youtube. Donnez lui des (petits) indices plutôt que de lui mâcher le travail.

----------


## Momock

Bon, j'ai insisté un peu sur *Bot Vice* et c'est vachement bien finalement. C'est juste superdur en mode normal et en fait, contrairement à ce que je pensais, je ne m'en sortais pas mal du tout (il faut juste apprendre à jongler avec le lock, qui permet de viser l'ennemi le plus proche où qu'il soit, même en diagonale, et les tirs sans lock qui partent vers le haut. Et s'habituer au changement d'arme à sens unique...). C'est à jouer à petites doses par contre, j'avais mal au poignet à force de marteller le bouton X (c'est un de ces jeux qui a la sale idée d'avoir une arme de base qui tire plus vite si on tapotte plus vite)

Sinon les graphismes sont excellents (on dirait du vrai 16bits et pas du 8bits, ça nous change) et la musique fait le boulot.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Quitte à me répéter encore et encore et... ce serait bien de ne pas trop le spoiler, le plus gros plaisir de DS vient de la découverte. Si Zno' a envie de savoir comment se farcir les boss sans avoir à bouger le petit doigt, il trouvera tout ce qu'il lui faut en une recherche de moins de 5sec sur Youtube. Donnez lui des (petits) indices plutôt que de lui mâcher le travail.


Je vois pas le spoiler là, je ne lui donne pas une stratégie point-par-point, je lui donne justement quelques conseils lambdas complètement indépendants les uns des autres et qui ne sautent pas forcément aux yeux sur un premier run. 

Faudrait voir à pas non plus sombrer dans la parano et le sacrosaint à propos de tout et n'importe quoi. Pas de détails sur le(s) plot(s) ni sur les secrets et pas d'exploit/walkthrough détaillé = c'est pas un spoiler.

----------


## Kimuji

> Ce serait vraiment dommage de délaisser l'un des meilleurs jeux de la dernière décennie pour de si petits détails.


De petits détails? J'ai lâché le jeu après 3h tellement j'en pouvais plus de son interface et menus de merde, de sa caméra pourrie et de son framerate foireux. Et oui j'ai installé tous les fix possibles qui promettaient de rendre le jeu "hachement mieux".

Ceci dit c'est mieux que Dead Space, là c'est seulement après une heure que j'ai craqué et viré le jeu pour cause de portage encore plus foutage de gueule.




> Sur master race, t'as le choix


C'est la version PC que je décrivais hein.  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je vois pas le spoiler là, je ne lui donne pas une stratégie point-par-point, je lui donne justement quelques conseils lambdas complètement indépendants les uns des autres et qui ne sautent pas forcément aux yeux sur un premier run. 
> 
> Faudrait voir à pas non plus sombrer dans la parano et le sacrosaint à propos de tout et n'importe quoi. Pas de détails sur le(s) plot(s) ni sur les secrets et pas d'exploit/walkthrough détaillé = c'est pas un spoiler.


Pfff... Je me répète, le plus gros plaisir de DS vient de la découverte. S'il a envie de se spoiler le jeu, il le fera de lui-même sur Youtube, c'est pas le sujet du topic, au pire s'il veut de l'aide il trouvera le bon chemin tout seul. Les balises spoilers existent, c'est pas pour les chiens, surtout pour un jeu comme DS. Tu trouves que c'est un spoil mineur? D'autres non, laisse leur le choix de jouer au jeu comme ils le veulent, respectes ça et fous une putain de balise, c'est pas compliqué.




> De petits détails? J'ai lâché le jeu après 3h tellement j'en pouvais plus de son interface et menus de merde, de sa caméra pourrie et de son framerate foireux. Et oui j'ai installé tous les fix possibles qui promettaient de rendre le jeu "hachement mieux".


Ah mais là on parle d'autre chose, du fait que tu n'as pas aimé le jeu, et ça t'as le droit. Les menus, je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut leur reprocher. Portage de la honte, certes, mais par contre il est sur pc EXACTEMENT pareil que sur PS3, aux baisses de framerate dans Blightown prêt. Le jeu a été pensé 30FPS, c'est normal qu'il soit 30FPS sur PC et qu'un fix amateur pour passer à 60 fasse bugger la physique.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu trouves que c'est un spoil mineur? D'autres non, laisse leur le choix de jouer au jeu comme ils le veulent, respectes ça et fous une putain de balise, c'est pas compliqué.


Je trouve ton message ainsi que tout ceux qui parlent de spoilers pénibles, respecte ça et met ton message en spoiler.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Le jeu a été pensé 30FPS, c'est normal qu'il soit 30FPS sur PC et qu'un fix amateur pour passer à 60 fasse bugger la physique.


Ben non ce n'est pas normal, quand tu fais un portage pour PC (Surtout d'un jeu développé en 2011...) tu fait du développement pour qu'il y ait au moins les fonctionnalités élémentaires: Support fonctionnel du clavier et de la souris, Frame Rate débloqué, options graphiques de base et choix de la résolution d'affichage et de rendu soit séparément soit rassemblés dans la même option.

Dark Souls ne propose rien de tout ça au point où la version Xbox 360 est supérieure au portage PC, (Jouer à 30 FPS c'est pas un problème quand t'es sur ton canapé loin de l'écran, ça l'est quand tu regarde ton écran de PC à moins de deux mètres) c'est inacceptable et ça fait beaucoup de mal à la réputation du jeu qui ne peut pas se permettre de faillir à ce point sur la présentation technique alors que 90% des joueurs qui le découvrent vont être sujets à la rage et aux accès de mauvaise foi lors de leurs premières heures de jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je trouve ton message ainsi que tout ceux qui parlent de spoilers pénibles, respecte ça et met ton message en spoiler.


 :ouaiouai: 




> Ben non ce n'est pas normal, quand tu fais un portage pour PC (Surtout d'un jeu développé en 2011...) tu fait du développement pour qu'il y ait au moins les fonctionnalités élémentaires: Support fonctionnel du clavier et de la souris, Frame Rate débloqué, options graphiques de base et choix de la résolution d'affichage et de rendu soit séparément soit rassemblés dans la même option.
> 
> Dark Souls ne propose rien de tout ça au point où la version Xbox 360 est supérieure au portage PC, c'est inacceptable et ça fait beaucoup de mal à la réputation du jeu.


Oui, je l'ai dit dans mon message, c'est un portage de la honte on est tous d'accord là-dessus. Par contre permet moi de douter que la version X360 supporte "clavier et de la souris, Frame Rate débloqué, options graphiques de base et choix de la résolution d'affichage et de rendu". Le jeu était excellent sur PS3 (c'est objectif), il l'est tout autant sur l'autre console et sur PC, ce n'était pas le sujet de base on pourrait faire les même critiques sur les versions console. Pour ce qui est du 30FPS vs 60FPS, tu connais mon avis et je ne reviendrais pas dessus pour ne pas ennuyer tout le monde.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Oui, je l'ai dit dans mon message, c'est un portage de la honte on est tous d'accord là-dessus. Par contre permet moi de douter que la version X360 supporte "clavier et de la souris, Frame Rate débloqué, options graphiques de base et choix de la résolution d'affichage et de rendu". Le jeu était excellent sur PS3 (c'est objectif), il l'est tout autant sur l'autre console et sur PC. Pour ce qui est du 30FPS vs 60FPS, tu connais mon avis et je ne reviendrais pas dessus pour ne pas ennuyer tout le monde.


Je m'auto-cite vu que t'as posté pendant que j'éditais:



> (Jouer à 30 FPS c'est pas un problème quand t'es sur ton canapé loin de l'écran, ça l'est quand tu regarde ton écran de PC à moins de deux mètres)


Et ça ne se limite pas à ça. Les éléments d'interface et la résolution interne limités à 720p ne sont pas un problème sur consoles vu que tu joue à plusieurs mètres de l'écran, tu n'es pas obligé de brancher un périphérique autre que celui par défaut de ta plateforme vu que la manette obligatoire pour jouer à ce jeu est fournie avec ta console, et ça c'est sans parler des bugs rencontrés dans le portage PC qui ne sont jamais montré sur les versions d'origine.

Les seuls avantages de la version PC c'est que l'excellent et seul DLC du jeu y est inclus de base et que le modding rudimentaire permet de débloquer la résolution interne, de faire du downsampling et d'avoir un semblant d'options graphiques. Mais le jeu étant conçu pour consoles et n'ayant pas adapté pour le PC, le support d'origine reste le plus adapté.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je joue à 40cm de mon écran, j'ai aucun soucis oculaire particulier, ni myopie, ni astigmatisme, ni autre problème bioculaire ou binoculaire (pas encore la presbytie), et je n'ai aucun soucis à jouer en 30FPS 720p (à ce genre de jeu). Je crois surtout que vous vous êtes construit un luxe, à tord ou à raison on est pas là pour en débattre, qui fait que vous ne pouvez plus savourer les choses plus rudimentaires qui sont hors de votre confort. Mais soit.




> Les seuls avantages de la version PC c'est que l'excellent et seul DLC du jeu y est inclus de base et que le modding rudimentaire permet de débloquer la résolution interne, de faire du downsampling et d'avoir un semblant d'options graphiques.


Il existe aussi des mods de textures, pour rendre par exemple la lave ou les fumées moins ingrates.




> Mais le jeu étant conçu pour consoles et n'ayant pas adapté pour le PC, le support d'origine reste le plus adapté.


D'accord? Même si "le plus adapté" me semble un peu fort, si j'ai dit le contraire c'est un gros quiproquo.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Perso je joue à 40cm de mon écran, j'ai aucun soucis oculaire particulier, ni myopie, ni astigmatisme, ni autre problème bioculaire ou binoculaire (pas encore la presbytie), et je n'ai aucun soucis à jouer en 30FPS 720p (à ce genre de jeu). Je crois surtout que vous vous êtes construit un luxe, à tord ou à raison on est pas là pour en débattre, qui fait que vous ne pouvez plus savourer les choses plus rudimentaires qui sont hors de votre confort. Mais soit.


Pitié, non.
Par pitié.
Pas l'argument du luxe pour un standard objectif et reconnu de longue date qui est appliqué à tous les supports possibles et imaginables depuis les années 1980.

----------


## Supergounou

Je te l'ai dit, je ne veux pas reconduire le débat. Y a pas un topic 30FPS vs 60FPS? Ça ferait du bien à ce forum.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ben si vraiment tu veux pas de débat il faut pas le ramener en utilisant tes propres opinions et théories en remplacement des faits objectifs aussi hein.  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> des faits objectifs


T'es chiant tu sais. File moi un topic adapté et je veux bien en parler avec toi.

----------


## Clear_strelok

De gros bisous à toi aussi, mais malheureusement c'est pas en t'énervant que tu va remplacer la science et les faits quantifiable de l'industrie du jeu vidéo par ton opinion.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais je suis très calme, je pense sincèrement que les autres forumeurs en ont rien à foutre d'un nième débat entre nous sur ce point. Demain, je m'occupe de créer un topic et je t'envoie une invit.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit nécessaire.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je confirme qu'on s'en bat les couilles.
Grave !

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je confirme qu'on s'en bat les couilles.
> Grave !


Merci de ton intervention pertinente.

----------


## thoam32

> Je confirme qu'on s'en bat les couilles.
> Grave !


Surtout que je crois que Monsieur est attendu sur le topic du jeu du screenshot, c'était à toi de poster et les gens commencent à s'impatienter  m'enfin je dis ça je dis rien  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour pas être HS, dans ma vie passionnante je continue Megadimension Neptunia V-II, qui malgré un portage PC perfectible (le framerate chute parfois l'espace d'un instant) et une courbe de difficulté qui fait parfois des bonds surprenants rendant certains donjons et boss durs, je m'amuse toujours avec sa galerie de personnages hauts en couleurs et ses nouveautés dans le système de combat. Pas de quoi convertir les réfractaires, mais une bonne suite au précédent Victory !  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Ben non ce n'est pas normal, quand tu fais un portage pour PC (Surtout d'un jeu développé en 2011...) tu fait du développement pour qu'il y ait au moins les fonctionnalités élémentaires: Support fonctionnel du clavier et de la souris, Frame Rate débloqué, options graphiques de base et choix de la résolution d'affichage et de rendu soit séparément soit rassemblés dans la même option.
> 
> Dark Souls ne propose rien de tout ça au point où la version Xbox 360 est supérieure au portage PC, (Jouer à 30 FPS c'est pas un problème quand t'es sur ton canapé loin de l'écran, ça l'est quand tu regarde ton écran de PC à moins de deux mètres) c'est inacceptable et ça fait beaucoup de mal à la réputation du jeu qui ne peut pas se permettre de faillir à ce point sur la présentation technique alors que 90% des joueurs qui le découvrent vont être sujets à la rage et aux accès de mauvaise foi lors de leurs premières heures de jeu.


Je crois que t'as un peu oublié comment et pourquoi le jeu avait fini par sortir sur PC, et comment on était jouasse que ce miracle arrive.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je crois que t'as un peu oublié comment et pourquoi le jeu avait fini par sortir sur PC, et comment on était jouasse que ce miracle arrive.


Bah ouais c'est cool qu'il ait fini par sortir sur PC, c'est un grand jeu et l'énorme succès du portage a marqué un tournant dans la série qui a permis d'avoir un Dark Souls 3 développé avec le PC en tête au départ et en conséquence techniquement impeccable.

Mais ça ne rends pas acceptable un portage techniquement inacceptable.

----------


## Catel

Je joue à DS (+dsfix) sur PC depuis une dizaine d'heures et je ne vois pas où est le problème techniquement, à part que ça fait graphiquement son âge.

Bon enfin là je suis arrivé au forgeron et j'ai mis en pause parce que Arx Fatalis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme112

Arx Fatalis ça a mal vieilli je trouve.

----------


## znokiss

Rha, le débat plein de vent que j'ai déclenché. Rassure-toi Supergounou, ils ne m'ont rien spoilé du tout. J'ai relativement peu de temps de jeu et pas l'envie de patiner pendant des heures. J'ai donc déjà choppé cette Dragon Sword avec la méthode du petit branleur.. sauf que j'arrive pas à la porter  :^_^: 
Bon, je vais sur le bon topic.

----------


## schouffy

> C'est la version PC que je décrivais hein.


J'avais compris, Je te suivais dans ta blague  ::|: 

Mais sinon même si tes arguments sont vrais, pour avoir joué à des Souls sur PC et console, je trouve l'expérience sur PC bien plus agréable même s'il faut tweaker un peu dans le cas du 1.
Les temps de chargement, le framerate, la résolution, le mini hud...

Pour l'interface de merde, une fois assimilée je la trouve efficace. J'ai pas de meilleure interface en tête, quand tu vois ce que les Witcher ou Dragon's Dogma font.
Et la caméra, en alternant lock/pas lock, je me retrouve très rarement dans des cas où je meurs à cause de la caméra, mais ce reproche revient très souvent donc soit je suis une sorte de pro gamer, soit je suis moins exigeant.

De toute façon ce jeu est génial.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Fin de la baston, compromis, je propose : 45 fps pour tout le monde. 

Sinon là tout de suite, je joue à *Gaz Guzzlers Extreme*.
Le titre fait jeu tout pourri, mais au final ça se passe plutôt bien. On dirait un sous-flat out (gestion des dégâts et collisions pas aussi fines) mais avec des armes, dont le feeling passe plutôt bien (shotgun, lance-roquette, mitrailleuse mais aussi fumigènes, mines et huile pour les poursuivants, + turbo et bouclier, c'est assez complet). Graphiquement, ça passe et on enchaîne les courses avec plaisir, que ce soit en mode classique ou avec armes. Les events sponsor varient un peu le truc avec du capture the flag et des arènes de destruction. Le seul reproche, c'est que j'ai beau enchaîner des courses dans tous les modes dispos, le deuxième tiers des voitures reste encore inaccessible, je pige pas ce que j'ai à déverrouiller. Comme j'ai accumulé pas mal de brouzoufs ingame, je dois stagner en bloquant sur un truc... Du coup je vais ptet tester le multi même avec mon veau.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pfff... Je me répète, le plus gros plaisir de DS vient de la découverte. S'il a envie de se spoiler le jeu, il le fera de lui-même sur Youtube, c'est pas le sujet du topic, au pire s'il veut de l'aide il trouvera le bon chemin tout seul. Les balises spoilers existent, c'est pas pour les chiens, surtout pour un jeu comme DS. Tu trouves que c'est un spoil mineur? D'autres non, laisse leur le choix de jouer au jeu comme ils le veulent, respectes ça et fous une putain de balise, c'est pas compliqué.


Merde, gaulé par la police de DS, c'est pas de bol. En plus j'ai pas mes papiers.  ::rolleyes:: 

Concrètement si le collègue est sur un thread généraliste-de-chez-généraliste pour épancher ses mésaventures, faut s'attendre à des réponses d'assistance spontanée, par pur instinct grégaire. Il posterait pas ici si il faisait partie de la loge des salafistes de Dark Souls, adeptes d'un jeûn de 5 jours avant de démarrer un premier run, qui ont fait vœu de silence pour éviter de se spoiler et se contentent de se lancer des regards entendus et se taper dans le dos pendant qu'ils font tourner un calumet dans des subreddits obscurs.

En gros : vous commencez gentiment à faire chier avec votre intégrisme sur certains titres. Donc t'es mignon, mais je met les balises que je veux quand je l'estime nécessaire, on est là pour parler de jeu vidéo et pas pour apporter plus de crédit aux théories d'une bande de nerds illuminés qui veulent développer un nouveau culte.

----------


## Supergounou

Han putain ce ton condescendant!  ::o: 
T'as lu le nom du topic? C'est ici qu'on discute du jeu qu'on est en train de faire en ce moment même. T'en as rien à faire de te faire spoiler, t'as regardé un let's play avant de débuter le dernier Quantic Dream, on s'en bat, c'est pas le propos ici. Ici, on essaye de donner envie (ou pas) aux gens en discutant des derniers jeux qu'on joue, c'est si dur à comprendre? Une balise, c'est 10 caractères, je pense que même toi et ton ton haïssable êtes capable de vous en servir.

----------


## ercete

"Je met mes balises où j'veux Little Joe... Et c'est souvent dans la gueule !"

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## Zerger

- Je viens de débuter *Final Fantasy VII,* quel univers, quel scénario, je compte leveler tous les per..

- Aeris meurt au cours du jeu.

- ... Euh...Pas grave, j'ai aussi lancé *Farcry4*, le jeu est super beau et j...

- Tu peux finir le jeu et débloquer la vraie fin en restant dans la salle du début pendant 10 minutes.

----------


## Fizdol



----------


## Shapa

Aeris et sa Limit pas broken du tout  :^_^: .

----------


## Clydopathe

> - Je viens de débuter *Final Fantasy VII,* 
> - ... Euh...Pas grave, j'ai aussi lancé *Farcry4*, le jeu est super beau et j...
> 
> - Tu peux finir le jeu et débloquer la vraie fin en restant dans la salle du début pendant 10 minutes.


C'est sérieux ça? J'ai pas fait le 4 mais ça me semble assez gros.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> - Je viens de débuter *Final Fantasy VII,* quel univers, quel scénario, je compte leveler tous les per..
> 
> - Aeris meurt au cours du jeu.


Mais oui parce que c'est clairement la même chose de dévoiler un twist majeur de l'intrigue principale et de donner trois conseils sur des mécaniques à un gars qui galère.  :nawak:

----------


## Kimuji

Justement puisqu'on a cité Dragon's Dogma, je suis dessus en ce moment et même si effectivement côté menus ça aurait mérité plus de finition (notamment une meilleure gestion du pointeur de la souris) le portage est d'une autre qualité. J'y joue même intégralement au clavier/souris et ça ne pose aucun souci.




> Mais oui parce que c'est clairement la même chose de dévoiler un twist majeur de l'intrigue principale et de donner trois conseils sur des mécaniques à un gars qui galère.


Genre il reste des gens qui ne savaient pas.  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

Bah la aussi c'est un conseil: pex pas un perso que tu ne pourras plus jouer  ::siffle:: 

Et Clydopathe: oui oui, c'est bel et bien possible, histoire de faire culpabiliser le joueur d'avoir mis une region à feu et à sang pour rien.

----------


## Clydopathe

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet :

*Pillars of Eternity*
J'étais à la recherche d'un jeu (rpg ou tactique) avec une vraie histoire et beaucoup de canards me l'ont conseillé. J'ai presque une dizaine d'heure dessus et c'est du tout bon. L'histoire est sympa pour ce que j'en ai compris (j'ai pas encore fini l'acte 1), je viens de découvrir que je pouvais avoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


mon propre bastion

. j'ai l'impression que ce jeu va me prendre beaucoup de temps pour le finir et ça me va. J'aime beaucoup le gameplay et le système d'IA programmable pour les personnages.


*The Division*
Je l'ai pris pendant les promos Steam de cet été et je le trouve sympa mais j'ai l'impression que je ne pourrais pas y jouer en solo et que j'ai bien fait de le faire avec un ami.

*Total War Warhammer*
J'ai déjà une grosse 60aine de jeu depuis qu'il est sortie et je m'y éclate comme un petit, je suis bien content que la campagne soit toujours jouable en coop.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est sérieux ça? J'ai pas fait le 4 mais ça me semble assez gros.


Oui et non.
Oui parce qu'en effet en restant dans la salle de réception une dizaine de minutes tu débloques une fin, mais c'est plus un easter egg qu'autre chose.
Non, parce que Zerger faisait de l'humour sur "la vraie fin" et qu'il s'agit plutôt en fait ... d'un easter egg, mais un chouette.

----------


## Zerger

Ah je sais pas si c'est juste un easter-egg ou une de leur folie scénaristique. Quand tu vois la situation du pays à la fin d'une partie normale....

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bah, je pense qu'on peut considérer sans difficulté qu'il s'agit des deux !  :;):

----------


## nefrem

D'ailleurs c'est génial cette fin. Parce qu'en fait, c'est ce que Pagan Min demande : "attends moi quelques minutes je finis un truc et je reviens"...

----------


## Anonyme112

Pour moi c'est la "vraie" fin du jeu. Bon ça fait cher les 10 minutes quand même.

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais j'ai clairement adoré cette alternative, tu te sens tellement con quand tu découvres ca (et que tu repenses à tous ceux que tu as tués)  ::P:

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Genre il reste des gens qui ne savaient pas.


Oui. Mais surtout parce que je me fous des FF

----------


## Zerger

Grave erreur  :tired:  Y'a un paquet de pépites dans le tas

----------


## Gobbopathe

Peut-être, simplement je ne suis pas tombé dedans (= dans le RPG jap) petit (seule exception, la série : Mystic Quest / Secret of Mana / Secret of Evermore)

Grinding + système de combat pierre/feuille/ciseau avec choix évidents =  :Gerbe: 

Maintenant je suis prêt à revoir mon jugement, si on m'indique LE jeu qui doit me faire changer d'avis. Mais je suis difficile

----------


## Momock

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. On fait de vrai choix dans celui-là (et on en fait continuellement)

Sinon il faut aller dans le versant action, mais c'est un autre genre d'exigence.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Grave erreur  Y'a un paquet de pépites dans le tas


Certes, mais quel est le meilleur ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Peut-être, simplement je ne suis pas tombé dedans (= dans le RPG jap) petit (seule exception, la série : Mystic Quest / Secret of Mana / Secret of Evermore)
> 
> Grinding + système de combat pierre/feuille/ciseau avec choix évidents = 
> 
> Maintenant je suis prêt à revoir mon jugement, si on m'indique LE jeu qui doit me faire changer d'avis. Mais je suis difficile


Y'a pas vraiment de grinding dans les FF, contrairement aux Dragon Quest par exemple.
Marrant que tu cites Mystic Quest, je crois que c'est un spin-off ultra basique de FF qui avait été fait pour le marché européen.

Perso, si tu n'as pas peur de toucher a des trucs vieillos (et je sais que tu joues aux roguelike en ASCII  ::siffle:: ), je te recommande FF6 sur super nes qui est celui qui m'a le plus marqué. Il y a un remake GBA mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut. L'histoire est un peu longue à démarrer mais ce jeu  ::wub:: 
Pas le meilleur, mais FF8 propose une aventure très sympa avec un petit jeu de cartes à collectionner et surtout de l'auto-leveling pour les monstres. Pour le coup, y'a 0 grind obligatoire, suffit d'avancer dans l'histoire.
En deuxieme gros coup de coeur, FF10 qui est déjà plus récent. Très linéaire jusqu'à la toute fin, le jeu laisse tomber l'active time battle pour du vrai tour par tour et propose son systeme de spherier pour les évolutions de perso. J'ai adoré la balade qu'offre le jeu  :Bave: 


Et tanpis pour le débat, on vient de se taper celui de Bioshock et Dark Souls, on a droit à un joker

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Certes, mais quel est le meilleur ?


Exactement  ::):   :Popcorn: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a pas vraiment de grinding dans les FF, contrairement aux Dragon Quest par exemple.
> Marrant que tu cites Mystic Quest, je crois que c'est un spin-off ultra basique de FF qui avait été fait pour le marché européen.
> 
> Perso, si tu n'as pas peur de toucher a des trucs vieillos (et je sais que tu joues aux roguelike en ASCII ), je te recommande FF6 sur super nes qui est celui qui m'a le plus marqué. Il y a un remale GBA mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut. L'histoire est un peu longue à démarrer mais ce jeu 
> Pas le meilleur, mais FF8 propose une aventure très sympa avec un petit jeu de cartes à collectionner et surtout de l'auto-leveling pour les monstres. Pour le coup, y'a 0 grind obligatoire, suffit d'avancer dans l'histoire.
> En deuxieme gros coup de coeur, FF10 qui est déjà plus récent. Très linéaire jusqu'à la toute fin, le jeu laisse tomber l'active time bar pour du vrai tour par tour et propose son systeme de spherier pour les évolutions de perso. J'ai adoré la balade qu'offre le jeu


Non mais on est d'accord que la balade, je m'en bats. Je suis un sans coeur. Je veux du gameplay moi monsieur.

----------


## Zerger

Ah... Faut plutot taper dans les Tactics alors, celui de Playstation ou le FFTA2 de DS.

----------


## ian0delond

En ce moment je fait *Danganronpa 2* après avoir fini le premier la semaine dernière.
Le bon point c'est au niveau du déroulement de l'histoire le jeu arrive à me feinter à chaque fois.
Après c'est plus décevant. Du coté des persos je me doute bien que le coté sous produit du premier pour pas mal est fait exprès mais je n'accroche vraiment à aucun.
Mais le coté qui me décoit le plus ce sont les procès. La nouvelle épreuve où on fait du surf je ne comprend pas la logique du truc. L'épreuve du pendu qui devait être trop facile au goût des développeurs devenu trop bordélique. Puis surtout dans les phases de contre  argumentation la logique m'échappe parfois complètement alors que dans le premier c'était parfois tordu mais ça faisais sens.

J'ai peut être enchainé trop vite avec le premier, peut être que le tiers du jeu qu'il me reste va tout sauver, mais je suis fort mitigé sur ce jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Sinon, je continue ma partie sur* Stalker: Call of Pripyat*. J'avais peur qu'apres les deux premiers, ca soit du "more of the same".

Ca l'est.

Mais c'est tellement bien foutu que le jeu reste génial et addictif  :Bave:

----------


## parpaingue

*Earth Defense Force 4.1* sur PC.
60 FPS, clavier/souris, loadings supra courts, j'ai presque du mal à croire que c'est bien EDF. Comment ça déchire du poney asthmatique (et de la fourmi) !

----------


## UndeadThings

> Sinon, je continue ma partie sur* Stalker: Call of Pripyat*. J'avais peur qu'apres les deux premiers, ca soit du "more of the same".
> 
> Ca l'est.
> 
> Mais c'est tellement bien foutu que le jeu reste génial et addictif


Tiens, j'aimerai une petit question concernant ce jeu: quand y'a un orage radioactif, c'est la baiz', faut restart une vieille save et rush comme un singe un endroit safe?

----------


## schouffy

En général t'as largement le temps d'atteindre un abri une fois que l'alerte est donnée.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, c'est meme super relou de devoir attendre que ca passe.
Bon au pire tu as des pilules contraceptives aussi

----------


## Illynir

Vu que je suis rentré dans l’ère moderne dernièrement en ayant acheté un smartphone android il y a quelques jours je découvre un peu ce "nouveau" monde et j'ai téléchargé et acheté la dose de truc.  :Emo: 

Et dans le lot je suis tombé amoureux d'un jeu: *Deemo*. Le lien Google Play ici: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.rayark.pluto

C'est un jeu de rythme et j'en suis plutôt friand de base, on tapote ou on glisse sur l'écran tactile en rythme de la musique pour faire un bon score. L'instrument au cœur du jeu c'est le piano et aussi étonnant que celui puisse paraître il y a une histoire dans le jeu et vraiment bien en plus. Il y a bien entendu des packs de musique en rab pour ceux qui veulent, personnellement je suis tellement tombé amoureux du jeu que j'ai prix la totale.

C'est simple:

- La DA déchire.
- Toutes les musiques déchirent. Les compositions sont de toute beauté.
- Le gameplay en lui même déchire, les sensations sont énorme quand on y joue sur son petit smartphone.
- On en a pour son argent.
- Trois niveaux de difficulté couplé à 9 niveaux de vitesses sélectionnable font que ceux qui veulent avoir du challenge en auront.
- Le scénario à la fois poétique et énigmatique est génial couplé à des dessins magnifique et encore une fois à une DA aux petits oignons.
- L'enrobage général du jeu pète la classe.

Une vidéo de démonstration du gameplay pur pour vous faire une idée, bon par contre je pense que c'est un asiatique qui joue c'est pas possible autrement.  ::ninja:: 




Vous aimez les jeux de rythme ? foncez, mais vraiment. 
Vous n'aimez pas les jeux de rythme ? Vous changerez d'avis en y jouant, essayez le. Tout de suite.

----------


## Dicsaw

Tu peux tenter Beats aussi, c'est un clone gratuit de DDR pour Android, c'est compatible avec les musiques de Stepmania.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Tu peux tenter Beats aussi, c'est un clone gratuit de DDR pour Android, c'est compatible avec les musiques de Stepmania.


Si tu peux être pluis précis, je regarde sur le Google Play Store mais y a pas mal d'applis au nom voisin, je doute ...
https://play.google.com/store/search?q=beats&c=apps

----------


## Anark

Les vrais jouent à Cytus !

----------


## Dicsaw

> Si tu peux être pluis précis, je regarde sur le Google Play Store mais y a pas mal d'applis au nom voisin, je doute ...
> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=beats&c=apps


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...portable.beats

C'est celle ci.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Cool, ça m'a l'air bien skillé... merci !

----------


## Gobbopathe

J'ai commencé *StarCrawlers*, un dungeon crawler au tour par tour sauce SF. La mécanique de combat semble avoir été bien pensée, le nombre de skills bien fourni. Mais je sais pas, je m'emmerde...  ::unsure:: 
Vous avez essayé ?

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Peut-être, simplement je ne suis pas tombé dedans (= dans le RPG jap) petit (seule exception, la série : Mystic Quest / Secret of Mana / Secret of Evermore)
> 
> Grinding + système de combat pierre/feuille/ciseau avec choix évidents = 
> 
> Maintenant je suis prêt à revoir mon jugement, si on m'indique LE jeu qui doit me faire changer d'avis. Mais je suis difficile


*Vagrant Story* !

----------


## Oldnoobie

*GTA V mode Cunning Stunts*
C'est tellement ce qui manque à Trackmania... c'est tellement plus que le DLC Wild Run pourri de The Crew... Y a pas à dire, c'est un super mod pour faire le con sur des pistes de taré avec poussette de concurrents, sauts de la mort et autres joyeusetés.

*Firewatch*
Juste fait le jour 1 (1h de jeu à peine), mais complètement sous le charme. C'est joli, l'histoire est accrocheuse, et j'ai déjà envie de refaire un run pour voir si des choix différents vont conduire à une suite différente. La proposition de jouer un garde forestier sans tomber dans le réalisme chiant / horror survival à la The Forest me convient tout à fait.

----------


## Fizdol

> *Vagrant Story* !


Monsieur.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> *GTA V mode Cunning Stunts*
> C'est tellement ce qui manque à Trackmania... c'est tellement plus que le DLC Wild Run pourri de The Crew... Y a pas à dire, c'est un super mod pour faire le con sur des pistes de taré avec poussette de concurrents, sauts de la mort et autres joyeusetés.


Quelle belle contrepèterie.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avoue ils m'ont épaté (surtout que ça soit passé à travers le filtre de censure). Pas de pot, en VF ça s'appelle "Course Casse-Cou", l'effort intellectuel a été perdu en route.

----------


## Narushima

"Intellectuel"

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui, la contrepèterie est un jeu de l'esprit, une mécanique de l'intellect. Ah c'est sûr on ne polémique pas sur la politique extérieure guatémaltèque pendant la seconde moitié de la guerre froide, mais ça reste cérébral  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

À ce prix-là, Guy Montagné est un intellectuel.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tout à fait.

----------


## Le Doyen

Zombie night terror, en v' la encore du bon indé http://store.steampowered.com/app/416680/agecheck 
  ! C' est vraiment ce qui me manquait en ce moment.  Là je suis au top, entre Space Run Galaxy, Kingdown Rush, Evolve ( uniquement avec des potes ) , Tom Clancys Raimbow Six Siege, je me régale !

----------


## McCauley

Hello, 

pour ma part je viens de commencer *Circa Infinity* c'est addictif comme jeu mais également énervant et frustrant, à certains moments j'ai envie de balancer la manette même si j'y joue au clavier

----------


## Illynir

> Les vrais jouent à Cytus !


Ce sont les mêmes développeurs, d'ailleurs ils ont sorti récemment un nouveau jeu de rythme baptisé *VOEZ* qui est tout aussi bon que les deux autres.

----------


## Zerger

> ! C' est vraiment ce qui me manquait en ce moment.  Là je suis au top, entre ..., Evolve ( uniquement avec des potes ) ..., je me régale !


Trop gros, passera pas  ::siffle:: 

Perso, je continue à devenir fou sur *Grim Fandago*. Fuck Logic !

----------


## Le Doyen

> Trop gros, passera pas


Par petites sessions tout est possible  :;):

----------


## Rakanishu

Toujours Darskiders 2, mais que j'ai envie de ragequitter. Je venais de trouver l'arme parfaite pour moi, je fais 3 pas, entre dans une nouvelle salle, et je me fais assaillir d'ennemis, et je suis mort. Et c'est la seule salle du jeu sans save auto. Résultat : loot aléatoire oblige, je n'ai plus jamais retrouvé cette arme.

Les boules.

----------


## Herr Peter

À l'instar de Oldnoobie, je me suis mis à *FireWatch*, que je trouve aussi très réussi. Je dois en être à 2h de jeu, mais j'adore la narration et les dialogues au talkie-walkie avec Delilah, notre _boss_. Par certains aspect, l'histoire du jeu me fait penser au film Old Joy, ce qui est plutôt un beau compliment pour lui.

J'avais lu pas mal de retours comme quoi le jeu était mal optimisé (mais j'ignore si le problème a été résolu via des patchs), en tout cas sur ma bécane il tourne comme un charme, en plus d'être très très classe visuellement.

----------


## Cabfire

Le problème pour moi de Firewatch c'est le prix relatif à la durée du jeu. Alors oué je sais, quand on aime on ne compte pas, mais la... un petit peu quand même.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Coupons Paypal. Me concernant 20€ - 8x2€ = pas cher.
Sinon je te rejoins tout à fait, je ne l'avais pas pris quand il était en soldes d'été vers les 14€, je pense qu'à 10€ c'est une bonne affaire, à partir de 15 si sa durée est bien de 4-5h, c'est difficile de sortir la CB.

----------


## Agano

J'ai relancé *Far Cry 4* pour me faire les camps et forteresses en essayant de jouer l'infiltration. Bon c'est toujours aussi mal raconté comme jeu, mais c'est beau et fignolé. Par contre c'est relou de pas pouvoir passer les cinématiques quand tu connaît déjà l'histoire.

----------


## Nicetios

Comme je suis Malade et faible, il me fallait un peu de poésie. Alors j'ai sorti un jeu que je gardais sous le coude pour ce genre d'occasion (couverture sur les genoux, petit thé chaud, goutte au nez, yeux rouges).

*Unravel*

C'est super beau, poétique, la musique est parfaite, c'est touchant ... C'est vraiment une expérience.

----------


## madgic

Moi après lu les livres, je fait the witcher, j'en suis au chapitre 3 actuellement et les 2 suivants m'attendent bien au chaud.

Je trouve le jeu très bien même si je suis resté coincé à la fin de chapitre 2, il faut parfois trouver la bonne combinaison pour les dialogues. Mais grâce à vous j'ai pu continuer  :;):

----------


## Nightwrath

> J'ai relancé *Far Cry 4* pour me faire les camps et forteresses en essayant de jouer l'infiltration. Bon c'est toujours aussi mal raconté comme jeu, mais c'est beau et fignolé. Par contre c'est relou de pas pouvoir passer les cinématiques quand tu connaît déjà l'histoire.


Ah merde y'a une histoire dans FC4 ?  ::XD::

----------


## FrousT

*Dark Soul 2*

Je l'avais relancé après avoir fini DS3, je me rappelais plus trés bien. Je voulais post à la base dans le topic *Les jeux que vous viendez de finir*, parceque bon je suis au boss de fin, donc c'était l'occasion mais je viens de me rendre compte qu'après 10 try avec mon sorcier (2eme run) je suis pas prêt  :Emo: 

Je me fait violer  :Emo:  Alors que j'ai avancé avec beaucoup de facilité la plupart du temps. Là... je me fait rekt, mes 2 PNJ sont assez useless il reste à l'entrée, j'ai quand même buter les 2 gardiens mais le world boss me one shot avec son laser.

Je suis tellement malheureux putain  :Emo:  J'ai plus la force j'ai limite envie de désinstalle ou PIRE mettre le jeux dans ma catégorie "A finir"

----------


## Narushima

Pro-tip : esquive les coups des ennemis pour ne pas prendre de dégâts.

----------


## Herr Peter

Ah carrément, tu pleures comme une madeleine de Froust. 

Pourtant, les sorciers dans les DS ont généralement des sorts ultra-abusés pour pouvoir venir à bout des bonnes les plus casse-bonbon. Enfin c'était en tout cas ce qui m'est arrivé sur DS 1.

----------


## Harvester

> Pro-tip : esquive les coups des ennemis pour ne pas prendre de dégâts.


Oh punaise, c'est pour ça que je crève tout le temps !

----------


## FrousT

> Ah carrément, tu pleures comme une madeleine de Froust. 
> 
> Pourtant, les sorciers dans les DS ont généralement des sorts ultra-abusés pour pouvoir venir à bout des bonnes les plus casse-bonbon. Enfin c'était en tout cas ce qui m'est arrivé sur DS 1.


Pas eu réellement de problème avec les boss dans DS2 en sorcier, juste les sentinelles et le boss de fin en fait, ils sont imprévisible, ils font très mal et ils se ressuscitent  :Emo:  Mais je dois pas avoir le meilleur combo de spell.

----------


## Zerger

*Grim Fandango* avec le passage du poème dans le bar

Je passe mon temps à reciter des vers au pif, y'a parfois du tam-tam en fond sonore qui se déclenche, j'ai toujours pas compris comment le déclencher.... et j'ai peur de gaspiller mon temps sur un truc qui sert à rien.

Y'a vraiment des gosses qui ont réussi à le finir à l'époque? Je suis pas expert en PnC, mais j'ai quand meme fait les Monkey Island, Alone in the Dark, Deponia, IHNMAIMS etc... Mais j'en ai jamais autant chié que sur ce jeu. Je suis à 2 doigts de mater la soluce  :Emo: 

Putain d'ancre rouillée !

----------


## Dicsaw

Lance un fps plutôt, c'est trop exigeant pour le cerveau du joueur lambda.

----------


## Zerger

Désolé, on m'a prévenu de ne jamais lire tes posts

----------


## Catel

nan mais Grim Fandango c'est pété. On y joue pour l'ambiance, l'histoire, les persos, pas pour les énigmes. Passe en mode film interactif si t'as envie.

----------


## Zerger

J'avoue que pour l'instant, c'est surtout l'ambiance et les persos qui me font accrocher au jeu. Et les voix FR sont vraiment réussies  ::wub::  ... A part ce **** de Clotis qui n'arrête pas de beugler alors que tu cherches à résoudre un truc à côté de lui.

----------


## Cabfire

Toujours en train de jouer à *the Witcher 3* en mode j'ai plus rien sur mon HUD. 
Déja 40 heures de jeu, j'ai a peine commencé à tester le Gwent, j'ai pas non plus foutu un pied à Novigrad. Ce jeu est un gouffre de temps.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je passe mon temps à reciter des vers au pif, y'a parfois du tam-tam en fond sonore qui se déclenche, j'ai toujours pas compris comment le déclencher.... et j'ai peur de gaspiller mon temps sur un truc qui sert à rien.


Il ne faut pas trouver les bons vers, mais plutôt trouver le bon public. Rappel toi que tu es toi aussi un rebelle!

----------


## Zerger

Ah non mais ca c'est fait.
Bon en fait, je suis allé voir la soluce, j'étais sur d'avoir 

Spoiler Alert! 


montré le papier au tatoueur

 mais faut croire que non. Et comme l'autre me disait qu'elle reconnaissait son poeme, ca m'a embrouillé. Donc j'ai bel et bien perdu du temps pour rien au micro  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

T'inquiète, y a bien plus dur après  :;):

----------


## Zerger

:Emo:

----------


## Illynir

Je suis en train de jouer à *A Blind Legend* sur Android. Trouvable ici: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ndLegend&hl=fr

Alors c'est un concept et un jeu très particulier, on est dans la peau d'un chevalier aveugle dans un monde Fantasy classique. L'originalité c'est que vu qu'on est aveugle l'écran ne sert absolument à rien, rien ne s'y affiche, ni décor, ni indication, ni rien. L'écran sert juste d'interface tactile pour diriger son bonhomme et faire des combats. Vous vous en doutez bien il y a une ÉNORME emphase sur le son et ils utilisent un moteur binaural pour reproduire le plus fidèlement possible la localisation des sons.

Un exemple d'utilisation binaural sur cette vidéo si vous ne connaissez pas cette technologie:




Concernant le jeu, le parti pris est donc novateur et très original, le scénario est très intéressant qui plus est et entièrement doublé en FR (et d'autres langues aussi). Le doublage est de qualité, ne vous fiez pas au tout début dans les menus avec les voix robotique façon google synthéthiser, de vrais acteurs jouent dans le jeu. Vous vous doutez bien que le son a mérité un soin particulier et c'est une franche réussite, qu'on soit sur une place de marché, dans un poulailler ou que sais-je encore, on s'y croirait.

Maintenant il y a plusieurs défauts, les contrôles sont un peu lourdingue par moment mais autant que puisse l'être un aveugle qui essaye de se déplacer j'imagine...Pour s'aider on a notre fille (ou d'autres personnes) qui nous indique la direction à prendre, si il faut éviter quelque chose ou bien sauter mais surtout il y a plusieurs coupure net de chargement qui casse un peu le rythme et c'est bien dommage, il y a un peu trop de combat à mon goût également. Cela étant dit l'expérience mérite amplement d'être faite, vous n'avez jamais joué à un truc du genre croyez-moi. En résumé, un excellent coup d'essai qui mérite d'être approfondie un peu plus pour donner une suite sans faille.

Petite précision tout de même, le casque est bien entendu obligatoire si vous voulez profiter pleinement de l'expérience, le jeu ne consomme pas beaucoup de batterie si vous coupez complètement l'écran (qui ne sert à rien de toute manière) dans le menu du jeu. Vous pouvez le tester gratuitement même si on peut acheter des vies ou autre conneries in game.

----------


## schouffy

> Toujours en train de jouer à *the Witcher 3* en mode j'ai plus rien sur mon HUD. 
> Déja 40 heures de jeu, j'ai a peine commencé à tester le Gwent, j'ai pas non plus foutu un pied à Novigrad. Ce jeu est un gouffre de temps.


C'est faisable sans hud, sans minimap, sans pointillés ou tu te retrouves à galérer sur des bêtises ?

----------


## Cabfire

En faite j'ai juste enlevé la minimap et les "?" sur la carte. 

Du coup le coté exploration et surprise est vraiment renforcé. Par contre c'est la que tu t'aperçois que le jeu ne te donne pas de boussole, donc sans savoir ou est le nord, c'est pas toujours des plus simple. Egalement quand je cherche une zone de quête un peu en dehors des chemins. Je fais donc pas mal appel à la carte mais je préfère 100 fois cela à passer de lieu en lieu mécaniquement.

J'ai aussi laissé tomber le fast travel. La carte n'est pas si grande donc ça le fait bien  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est faisable sans hud, sans minimap, sans pointillés ou tu te retrouves à galérer sur des bêtises ?


C'est en grande partie faisable, mais tu te retrouves à galérer sur des bêtises.

----------


## schouffy

Faudra que j'essaye à l'occasion.. Peut-être que c'est plus intéressant comme ça qu'en suivant des pointillés pendant 40 heures.

Sinon je joue à *The Forest*... C'est pas trop mal foutu, j'ai bricolé un camp avec des rondins tout autour et je suis peinard. Ensuite je m'ennuyais alors je suis allé dans une grotte, je suis mort contre un truc étrange avec plein de jambes, finalement je suis pas mort j'ai juste été capturé, mais je me suis échappé et je suis revenu dans mon camp et tout le monde s'en fout. C'est bizarre.

Par contre ça m'aura au moins trouvé un objectif: je vais me stuffer comme un porc et aller défoncer ce truc dans les grottes.

----------


## Pifou

> nan mais Grim Fandango c'est pété. On y joue pour l'ambiance, l'histoire, les persos, pas pour les énigmes. Passe en mode film interactif si t'as envie.


Euh, je vois pas d'option qui va dans ce sens dans les menus.
Ai-je loupé quelque-chose ?

----------


## azruqh

*Dark Souls 3*. J'avance bien dans mon NG3. Objectif 100%. Je sais, ça sert à rien mais ça me fait plaisir. Contrairement à beaucoup ici, je préfère vraiment DS3 à DS2. Le level design est à mon avis meilleur (de très loin) mais il y a autre chose qui fait que, même au terme de mon quatrième run, je ne suis toujours pas lassé (bon, il est temps que ça se termine quand même). Ça tient peut-être aux ambiances, je ne sais pas... Quoi qu'il en soit, la série des Souls restera pour moi une œuvre majeure du jeu vidéo. Elle n'est pas sans défaut et on pourra toujours discuter du portage honteux du premier DS sur PC, n'empêche que la trilogie reste à mes yeux un monument d'ambiance, de narration, de level design et de gameplay. Je vais bientôt arrêter d'y jouer, passer à autre chose, mais je resterai à jamais marqué par DS. Il faut dire que, tous épisodes confondus, je dois approcher les 6 ou 700 heures de jeu (pas fait le calcul, c'est peut-être bien plus), forcément ça marque.

*RimWorld*. Je découvre le jeu à mon rythme. C'est beaucoup plus accessible que _Dwarf Fortress_, sensiblement moins profond aussi, du coup, mais je prends du plaisir à tenter de faire survivre ma colonie dont les membres, parfois, mettent beaucoup d'énergie à se saborder tout seuls. Le jeu est donc plaisant, très plaisant même, mais il me donne parfois l'impression d'avoir été développé dans l'improvisation, sans véritable plan d'ensemble. Ça tient sans doute à l'interface, que je trouve assez peu intuitive, voire laborieuse, comme si les idées les plus récentes étaient venues s'agglomérer aux bases du jeu un peu à l'arrache. RW est développé par un mec seul, c'est du beau boulot, ça tient la route, mais ça pourrait être plus 'propre'. N'en reste pas moins qu'il y a de quoi s'amuser vraiment sur RW, au gré des invasions barbares, des incendies et autres épidémies de peste...

----------


## Catel

> Euh, je vois pas d'option qui va dans ce sens dans les menus.
> Ai-je loupé quelque-chose ?


Ca veut dire: joue avec la soluce sur les genoux.

----------


## Sylvine

Je commence Stronghold Crusader, et j'ai du mal à croire que ça soit sortit 5 ans après Age of Empire vu comme les contrôles et l'interface sont à la ramasse.
Et la version HD ne change rien à part s'adapter aux plus grosses résolutions.

Ah oui et puis les 3 pauvres répliques qui se répètent en boucle.  :Boom: 
Les mecs avec un accent du sud puissance 1000.  :Boom: 

Mais sinon ça a l'air cool, à voir si ça m'amuse longtemps.

----------


## Catel

Age of Empires ne faisait que reprendre dans les grandes lignes l'interface de Warcraft II.  ::P:  Si y'avait pas eu le coup des âges c'était limite un reskin du même jeu.

----------


## balinbalan

> Je commence Stronghold Crusader, et j'ai du mal à croire que ça soit sortit 5 ans après Age of Empire vu comme les contrôles et l'interface sont à la ramasse.
> Et la version HD ne change rien à part s'adapter aux plus grosses résolutions.
> 
> Ah oui et puis les 3 pauvres répliques qui se répètent en boucle. 
> Les mecs avec un accent du sud puissance 1000. 
> 
> Mais sinon ça a l'air cool, à voir si ça m'amuse longtemps.


C'est pas vraiment le même genre de jeu que AoE, on est plus proche d'un Caesar dans le fonctionnement. La partie militaire est un peu en retrait par rapport à la partie gestion.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Non mais il faut s'être farci l'interface des Stronghold pour y croire tellement c'est mal branlé. Remarquez, ça renforce l'immersion, j'imagine que les JV devaient être comme au moyen-âge. L'accent à couper au couteau et le côté un peu WTF des cinématiques, c'est une des marques de fabrique de la série.

Le jeu vaut essentiellement pour son aspect "simulation" assez poussé. C'est beaucoup plus complexe (et plus souple) que Caesar mais comme ce dernier, Stronghold propose une campagne militaire ou une "campagne" gestion de châteaux. A partir de là, il y a les amateurs de l'une ou l'autre voie.

Stronghold est un des rares jeux du genre où je préfère le côté militaire. Bon, il faut dire que dans les Caesar, c'était particulièrement mal foutu alors que concernant Stronghold, c'est clairement, pour moi, le coeur du jeu.

N'empêche, c'est bien dur ce jeu. Voir son château péricliter petit à petit, les paysans quitter le navire, les finances s'écrouler petit à petit sans trouver comment remédier à la situation peut être assez frustrant.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est pas vraiment le même genre de jeu que AoE, on est plus proche d'un Caesar dans le fonctionnement.


Ba c'est bien ça le comble, l'interface de gestion de AoE est 100 fois plus claire.

----------


## Kamasa

En ce moment, je fais mumuse avec *Dragon Ball Xenoverse* dégoté pour quelques bouchées de pain pendant les soldes Steam.

Alors le dernier jeu Dragon Ball que j'avais touché, c'était Hyper Dimension sur Super Nes. J'ai jamais mis mes doigts sur un Tenkaichi ou un Budokai. Quant aux jeux de bastons en général, j'aime bien regarder des parties de Street Fighter V ou Soul Calibur quand mes potes y jouent, moi je suis généralement trop mauvais (et je ne connais surtout pas assez bien ces jeux pour rivaliser).
En tout cas, ce jeu là m'amuse bien.

N'en déplaise à certains qui trouvent qu'il est moins bien que les séries Tenkaichi ou Budokai, moi je n'ai pas ces repères.
Et vu que j'étais fan de DB et DBZ durant ma jeune jeunesse. Je m'éclate pas mal.
Il y a des tonnes d'équipements et de techniques à débloquer et les sessions de jeu avec un pote sont amusantes. Bref, 15 boules bien investies finalement.

----------


## DCX

J'ai passé la nuit sur *Civilization V*, mon premier Civilization topé à pas cher sur le 2K Bundle.
Alors je ne pensais pas que les parties pouvaient être aussi longue, Le jeu à buggué après plusieurs heures de jeu alors que mes catapultes Anglaises rasaient définitivement mon voisin, l'empire Américain. J'étais assez pote avec les Chinois et Monaco même si ces enflures ne m'ont pas aidés lors de ma guerre, même pas une unité en renfort!
Je relancerais surement une partie ce soir mais en mettant une map plus grande et en augmentant un peu le niveau de difficulté.

----------


## raaaahman

> Le jeu vaut essentiellement pour son aspect "simulation" assez poussé. C'est beaucoup plus complexe (et plus souple) que Caesar mais comme ce dernier, Stronghold propose une campagne militaire ou une "campagne" gestion de châteaux. A partir de là, il y a les amateurs de l'une ou l'autre voie.


Au contraire je le trouve très "gamey" (arcade?) avec ces paysans qui poppent de ton château si tu as assez de maisons, les militaires qui peuvent être en nombre infini et ne consomment rien après leur coût initial, les fermes qui produisent en cycles continu et les attaques programmées qui envoient masse d'unités aux IA forcenées...

Ma grande joie dans ce jeu c'est de construire des châteaux librement et de tester différentes configurations, tout en truffant le terrain de pièges inflammables!  ::love::

----------


## balinbalan

La partie gestion de Caesar est nettement plus complexe: dans Stronghold, tu n'as pas besoin de te soucier du positionnement de tes bâtiments civils alors que c'est primordial dans Caesar.
J'y ai rejoué il y a peu, je me souvenais plus de la vitesse à laquelle les emmerdes te tombent dessus.
On est d'accord sur la partie militaire inutile.

----------


## nefrem

> Faudra que j'essaye à l'occasion.. Peut-être que c'est plus intéressant comme ça qu'en suivant des pointillés pendant 40 heures.
> 
> Sinon je joue à *The Forest*... C'est pas trop mal foutu, j'ai bricolé un camp avec des rondins tout autour et je suis peinard. Ensuite je m'ennuyais alors je suis allé dans une grotte, je suis mort contre un truc étrange avec plein de jambes, finalement je suis pas mort j'ai juste été capturé, mais je me suis échappé et je suis revenu dans mon camp et tout le monde s'en fout. C'est bizarre.
> 
> Par contre ça m'aura au moins trouvé un objectif: je vais me stuffer comme un porc et aller défoncer ce truc dans les grottes.


Rhaaaa The Forest faut que je le fasse un jour. Je me renseigne sur chaque patch de ce jeu depuis la 0.10 (on doit etre a la 0.43).
Et j'ai jamais pris le temps d'y jouer plus de 5 min.
Ca te plait schouffy ?

----------


## Herr Peter

*Stories: The Path Of Destinies*.

Derrière ce titre, qui cherche manifestement à se démarquer des standards actuels, se cache une sorte de _beat'em'all / RPG_ où souvent le joueur est amené à faire des choix plus ou moins cornéliens, pour arriver à un total de 22 fins différentes. Chaque _run_ dure environ 3-4h, le but étant bien entendu d'arriver à avoir une "bonne" fin.

Niveau gameplay, les contrôles répondent très bien, et on est très vite dans le bain. On peut aussi bricoler des armes ou _upgrades_ d'armes avec des matériaux récolté ici et là, sachant de pas mal de portes réclament un type précis d'épée pour être ouverte, ce qui force bien entendu le joueur à revenir plus tard.
À l'instar d'un Bastion, un narrateur commente souvent nos faits et gestes, et c'est plutôt bien fichu et pas trop envahissant, donc ça va.

Les combats sont bien nerveux, avec un système qui rappelle un peu les Batman Arkham ** avec ses parades et contres-attaques. C'est surement ce que je préfère pour le moment.

Techniquement, le jeu tourne sur l'_Unreal Engine 4_, mais assez souvent j'ai eu à déplorer des chutes de fps (quand il pleut, durant les combats) sur une GTX 970, et pourtant S:TPOD n'est pas un étalon du genre, avec un rendu graphique rappelant un peu les Torchlight, les effets _next-gen_ en plus.
Les chargements sont également assez longs (une bonne minute pour lancer le 1er niveau, sur un SSD).

Pour l'instant je suis un peu déçu, mais je vais persister, parce que peut-être que le jeu devient bien plus agréable une fois que l'on a pleinement assimilé ses mécaniques.

----------


## Sylvine

Je viens de prendre Riptide GP : Renegade, qui est la suite de la licence de course de jet ski avec son eau en pente et qui est sorti aujourd'hui.
Contrairement aux épisodes précédents qui étaient développés pour mobiles (mais portés sur PC après coup) là c'est pensé directement pour le PC/console.

Alors c'est un peu mieux que les épisodes mobile (encore heureux) mais pas assez.
La composante aquatique est pas assez exploitée, c'est juste un jeu de course avec des contrôles un peu flottant (forcément), et c'est pas la partie acrobatique ultra simpliste qui va sauver le tout (il faut juste faire une combinaison avec les sticks pour sortir une figure).

C'est pas désagréable à jouer, le jeu à le sigle Herr Peter collé dessus, mais c'est à la limite de pas être très intéressant.
Le truc c'est qu'il a l'air de se bonifier au fur et à mesure de la progression, avec des jetski qui se trainent moins le cul, des compétences à débloquer (pour faire des démarrages turbo par exemple) et des courses un peu plus folles.

Du coup je me tâte à me le faire rembourser.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> La partie gestion de Caesar est nettement plus complexe: dans Stronghold, tu n'as pas besoin de te soucier du positionnement de tes bâtiments civils alors que c'est primordial dans Caesar.
> J'y ai rejoué il y a peu, je me souvenais plus de la vitesse à laquelle les emmerdes te tombent dessus.
> On est d'accord sur la partie militaire inutile.


Je connais moins bien Stronghold que Caesar mais j'ai l'impression que le premier me demande plus d'adaptation au cours de ma partie. Le château, ses environs, la gestion des bonhommes, tout me renvoie une impression assez organique là où, Caesar au contraire, c'est ma faculté à réciter mes gammes avec rigueur et pondération qui vont me mener vers la victoire.
C'est vrai que Stronghold ne s’embarrasse pas de contraintes pourtant classiques du genre comme une gestion fine des ressources ou l'organisation pointue des chaînes de production. Il n'est pas facile d'y prendre ses marques quand on a beaucoup joué aux jeux d'en face.

Puis bon, Stronghold a pour lui le plaisir de voir des centaines de soldats adverses se fracasser contre nos défenses imprenables jusqu'à ce qu'on soit fatalement débordé et que tout part en couilles.

Ce sont deux plaisirs assez différents au final.

----------


## schouffy

> Rhaaaa The Forest faut que je le fasse un jour. Je me renseigne sur chaque patch de ce jeu depuis la 0.10 (on doit etre a la 0.43).
> Et j'ai jamais pris le temps d'y jouer plus de 5 min.
> Ca te plait schouffy ?


Pas vraiment, mais c'est pas déplaisant non plus.
Y'a une super ambiance type Lost saison 1, mais on voit bien que le jeu est pas terminé et que ça mène à rien (comme Lost en fait).
Le scénario c'est que ton gosse se fait enlever après le crash et tu dois le retrouver, mais je crois que rien n'est implémenté vu que alpha (mais j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus, j'ai joué que 3 heures pendant lesquelles le scénar n'avance absolument pas).
Le crafting est assez bien foutu et pas trop barbant, mais faut vraiment se trouver ses propres motivations pour continuer à jouer car le jeu ne t'en propose pas. C'est pour ça que j'étais content de me trouver une sorte de boss à buter.
Les combats sont pas très intéressants, un peu comme Condemned mais avec une IA complètement random.

Je pense que je vais juste me stuffer pour vider la caverne en question, et si rien de plus n'apparaît à ce moment là, je considérerai le jeu comme terminé.

EDIT: J'ai oublié de préciser qu'on ne peut pas crafter une carte et une boussole, il faut absolument en trouver. Donc au début on ne peut pas organiser ses recherches, juste explorer au pif vu que tout se ressemble. ça nuit pas mal à l'exploration je trouve.

----------


## nefrem

Ok merci pour ce retour.
Je vais donc attendre un peu que ca s'étoffe.

----------


## Shapa

- Duke Nukem Forever: Ouais, je sais pas pourquoi, je veux le finir. Le niveau abyssal du truc. En fait j'essaye de finir des jeux, certes je pourrais finir des trucs intéressants mais je veux voir jusque ou va la souffrance. 
- Tales Of Zestiria: J'avais envie de jouer a un JRPG et il est en promo a 15 balles. 2 heures dessus ça s'annonce pas mal.

----------


## Haelnak

- *DOOM* C'est sympa mais pas si proche de Doom qu'on pourrait le croire. Les projectiles ennemis sont nettement plus rapides et on se fait one-shot par presque tout (en difficulté max). 
Du coup je me mange des morts "aléatoires" à cause de mobs qui me popent dans le dos. 
- *TESO* Avec 3 potes. C'est du Skyrim, à plusieurs, et en plus varié. 
- *Subnautica* Vachement bien foutu, je ne m'attendais pas à ça. Cette sensation d'oppression quand on se retrouve à 200m de profondeur, dans le noir et entouré de "vide". Brrr.

----------


## Herr Peter

> C'est pas désagréable à jouer, le jeu à le sigle Herr Peter collé dessus, mais c'est à la limite de pas être très intéressant.


Ça doit être un jeu chouette, alors  :;):  Si t'aimes les jeux de course sur la flotte, y'a Aquadelic GT qui est vraiment pas mal. C'est une sorte de Mario Kart aquatique, mais avec une conduite "réaliste" (j'entends par là qu'on ne va pas à 400 km/h en permanence).

----------


## Sylvine

Je persiste sur Stronghold Crusader, le fond du jeu est pas mal, mais quelle purge au niveau ergonomie, et les graphismes 2D ont leur charme, mais niveau lisibilité c'est une catastrophe.

Les suites sont vraiment en dessous ?
Parce qu'à lire des test les gens se plaignent que ça a pas évolué, donc autant prendre le dernier, non ?

----------


## raaaahman

Je me rappelle que Stronghold 2 ajoutait pas mal de problèmes pour placer les bâtiments (alors qu'il est en 3D), notamment avec les dénivelés et les cartes plus étriquées et divisées en "provinces"... Alors je peux au moins te déconseiller celui-là.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a des années, je me rappelle avoir jeté Stronghold 2 par la fenêtre tant la hype d'époque était en décalage avec le produit livré. Bon, vu l'époque je devais être un peu jeune mais ça m'avait semblé chiant, momoche, aride et mal branlé, le fun absent.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai passé la nuit sur *Civilization V*, mon premier Civilization topé à pas cher sur le 2K Bundle.
> Alors je ne pensais pas que les parties pouvaient être aussi longue, Le jeu à buggué après plusieurs heures de jeu alors que mes catapultes Anglaises rasaient définitivement mon voisin, l'empire Américain. J'étais assez pote avec les Chinois et Monaco même si ces enflures ne m'ont pas aidés lors de ma guerre, même pas une unité en renfort!
> Je relancerais surement une partie ce soir mais en mettant une map plus grande et en augmentant un peu le niveau de difficulté.


Attention si ça a planté, moi ça le faisait sur mon vieux PC qui ne tenait plus le coup après un long moment. Agrandir la carte ne faisait qu'aggraver le problème.
Depuis que j'ai un PC puissant je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

----------


## Anark

*No Thing* Runner génial (aussi bien dans sa proposition de gameplay radicale et hardcore que dans son ambiance, un sans faute, l'un de mes jeux de l'année). Je suis coincé depuis 2 jours au niveau 7 (il y en a 10).
*SEUM* Fps-platformer à speedrun assez excellent. J'en suis encore au tout début mais je m'éclate bien dessus. Pas peu fier d'avoir débloqué un temps top 10 world, même si on doit être moins de 1000 à y jouer.
*Quadrilateral Cowboy* Jeu d'aventure/infiltration que j'attendais depuis au moins 3 ans. Intelligent et drôle, un vrai régal.
*Zombie Night Terror* Un lemmings-like bien fun et made in france (les animations sont particulièrement réussies). Un bémol sur le level design parfois random (comportements ennemis notamment) et/ou l'absence de saving state qui rendent pénible certains défis ou tentatives de perfect level.
et en multi tjs une petite map de *Killing Floor 2* de temps en temps histoire de me défouler en tartinant les murs de sang frais (j'ai retenté *Evolve* et *Overwatch*, mais je m'y ennuie rapidement)




> *Dark Souls 3*. J'avance bien dans mon NG3. Objectif 100%. Je sais, ça sert à rien mais ça me fait plaisir. Contrairement à beaucoup ici, je préfère vraiment DS3 à DS2. Le level design est à mon avis meilleur (de très loin) mais il y a autre chose qui fait que, même au terme de mon quatrième run, je ne suis toujours pas lassé (bon, il est temps que ça se termine quand même). Ça tient peut-être aux ambiances, je ne sais pas... Quoi qu'il en soit, la série des Souls restera pour moi une œuvre majeure du jeu vidéo. Elle n'est pas sans défaut et on pourra toujours discuter du portage honteux du premier DS sur PC, n'empêche que la trilogie reste à mes yeux un monument d'ambiance, de narration, de level design et de gameplay. Je vais bientôt arrêter d'y jouer, passer à autre chose, mais je resterai à jamais marqué par DS. Il faut dire que, tous épisodes confondus, je dois approcher les 6 ou 700 heures de jeu (pas fait le calcul, c'est peut-être bien plus), forcément ça marque.


Ah il y a vraiment des gens qui préfèrent le 2 ? Sinon entièrement en accord avec ce que tu dis. Un monument, c'est le mot. Un jeu qui te marque au fer rouge.

----------


## poneyroux

> J'ai passé la nuit sur *Civilization V*, mon premier Civilization topé à pas cher sur le 2K Bundle.
> Alors je ne pensais pas que les parties pouvaient être aussi longue, Le jeu à buggué après plusieurs heures de jeu alors que mes catapultes Anglaises rasaient définitivement mon voisin, l'empire Américain. J'étais assez pote avec les Chinois et Monaco même si ces enflures ne m'ont pas aidés lors de ma guerre, même pas une unité en renfort!
> Je relancerais surement une partie ce soir mais en mettant une map plus grande et en augmentant un peu le niveau de difficulté.


Si je ne m'abuse, le Civ V dans le bundle est nu, sans les deux expansions (Gods and Kings et Brave New World). Si Civ V finit par tourner sans soucis, je ne peux que te conseiller de les prendre. Je les avais chopé les 2 à 8 boules pendant des soldes avec quelques DLC, et c'est difficile de jouer à Civ V sans. 
Elles ajoutent clairement à la profondeur du gameplay, complexifient les règles sans les rendre obtus (et ne rend pas le jeu tellement plus difficile, tu dois seulement choisir assez vite vers quoi tu veux t'orienter).

Gods and Kings réintroduit la religion, Brave New World ajoute vraiment énormement en terme de diplomatie, avec notamment un système de congrès mondial, de tourisme, ce genre de trucs. Du coup la victoire culturelle n'est plus seulement l'accumulation de points de culture, mais une vraie nouvelle victoire où il faut imposer ton mode culturel au monde. Et c'est assez cool à jouer.

----------


## Zerger

*Grim Fandango
*
Ouais, parce que comme un con, je me suis dit que j'allais lui laisser une seconde chance et le réinstaller.
Donc maintenant, il y a des énigmes où il faut faire la meme action sans intérêt plusieurs fois d'affilée jusqu'à ce que tout à coup, ca déclenche qqhchose comme par magie...

 :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Boom:

----------


## schouffy

Youtube mec, Gautoz a fait un playthrough, arrête de te faire du mal.

----------


## schouffy

*Batman Arkham Knight*, c'est cool.

Je sais pas si le portage PC a été corrigé ou si j'ai de la chance, mais ça tourne bien. J'ai dû mettre quelques trucs en low (mais j'ai vu aucune différence graphiquement :x) et ça tourne à 60fps en toutes circonstances sur ma petite GTX 760. Et c'est franchement joli. Y'a même les icônes de Sony (croix/carré/etc..) si on joue avec une DS4, c'est très rare, surtout pour un portage réputé merdique  ::o: 
Si y'en a qui hésitaient encore sur la technique, vous pouvez y aller.

Au niveau du jeu, ça fait un peu redite voire monotone, mais la mise en scène est ouf et j'aime bien Batman alors bon...
L'histoire est moins prenante que dans Asylum ou City, les méchants moins marquants.
La batmobile, finalement, c'est pas si mal qu'elle soit là sinon il n'y aurait que très peu de nouveautés.
J'aime pas trop l'aspect "tuto géant" avec des nouveaux gadgets qui s'ajoutent régulièrement tout le long du jeu et qui servent de gimmick juste pendant les 5 minutes qui suivent puis retombent dans l'oubli.
ça répond super bien, la maniabilité dans cette série est vraiment réussie compte tenu de l'éventail d'actions possibles.
Le doublage VF est très bon, meilleur que la VO je trouve !

----------


## Haelnak

> *Batman Arkham Knight*, c'est cool.
> 
> Je sais pas si le portage PC a été corrigé ou si j'ai de la chance


Les patchs ont fait un taf plus que correct au final. 

À la sortie, sur ma 980 Ti o/c, j'avais des perfs pas géniale (des chutes à 20fps en batmobile ou quand je plongeais alors que je tapais dans une moyenne à 90fps avec les benchmarks...) mais depuis la màj de septembre 2015, ça tourne bien, oui.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Cela donne envie de s'y remettre tiens ! J'ai eu enormement de problemes avec ma 970 mais bon... un bon 10_12hr de dl et je verrais ça !

----------


## hisvin

*Neo-scavenger:*Ressorti du fin fond de mon SSD avec une approche rôliste (perso généré aléatoirement et joué comme si j'étais le perso (donc je ne vais pas là ou il faut parce que je ne sais pas ou c'est))...Bah, c'est limite marrant mais c'est presque ma meilleure partie pour l'instant. Je trouve du matos correct même des flingues, j'ai subi 2-3 attaques que j'ai repoussé sans trop de bobo (juste un clébard qui a réussi à passer ma ligne de défense. Il a fini en cassoulet.  ::love::  ). A voir si cela va continuer. D'habitude, je crève comme une merde.

----------


## DCX

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> .


Oui j'ai une vieille bécane mais depuis que je choisi de jouer avec Directx 9 au lieu du recommandé 10, je n'ai plus de plantages  ::lol:: 





> .


Merci pour le retour, j'ai déja posté sur le thread CIV V à propos de Brave New World.
Je vais foutre tout ça sur Isthereanydeals car d'ici la sortie de CIV VI, je pense qu'on aura encore droit à une belle promo!

----------


## hisvin

*Neo-scavenger:*Bon, comme d'habitude, je crève après l'arrivée dans la ville. Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas pour que je fasse toujours la même connerie.  ::XD:: 
*Pillars of eternity:*Je poursuis mon bonhomme de chemin en explorant à droite à gauche sans faire avancer la trame principale. Cela m'a permi de rencontrer 2 nouveaux compagnons:Un druide un peu teubé et une cipher ssssppppaaacceee...Je l'aime bien, celle-là d'autant plus qu'elle poutre pas mal au combat.
J'en ai profité pour résoudre l'histoire du voleur de cochon...  ::XD::  ...de manière pacifique et, en plus, l'histoire me mène gentillement vers un truc "vaguement" plus glauque si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Zerger

Je confirme, biieeen plus glauque  ::ninja:: 

La cipher c'est le seul perso que j'ai raté, apparement j'ai raté qqchose de spécial  ::P:

----------


## MrChicken

Je viens de commencer P4G, je sais pas si je vais tenir longtemps.. J'adore les RPG mais là c'est hard quand même. 2h de jeu pour 1mn de baston ... J'espère que ça va changer dans les heures à venir sinon je tiendrais pas le coup  ::|:

----------


## ShotMaster

Oui, y'a beaucoup de bastons par la suite

----------


## Illynir

L'intro est mastoque oui, bon par contre autant te le dire tout de suite quand même c'est un jeu très narratif même si il y a beaucoup de baston par la suite.

----------


## MrChicken

Que ce soit narratif ça me dérange pas tant que ça ne génère pas un rythme complètement à côté de la plaque.. La franchement l'intro c'est un peu too much he trouve. Du coup vous me rassurez pour la suite je vais donc m'accrocher un poil plus  :;):

----------


## makiayoyo

*Furi* encore et toujours ..... mais je vais lacher un peu la manette !
Comme une folle envie de donner une chance a *We happy few* ... l'ambiance déjanté me séduit totalement ... mais un tas de questions demeurent , quid de l'aspect génération procédural , de l'IA, du gameplay ...

----------


## Zerger

*Downwell*

GOTY 2016  ::wub:: 


J'enchainerais surement avec *TowerClimb* après  ::P:

----------


## s3rgei

Après avoir tourné autour du topic Pillars of Eternity pendant près d'un an comme un exib à la sortie d'une école, je suis passé à l'acte vendredi soir. J'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté le jeu il y a 15 minutes. Ma vie sociale remercie Obsidian  :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> Ce sont les mêmes développeurs, d'ailleurs ils ont sorti récemment un nouveau jeu de rythme baptisé *VOEZ* qui est tout aussi bon que les deux autres.


Je reviens sur ce poste qui m'a permis de découvrir VOEZ, et depuis j'en raffole. Merci.

Je suis étonné d'être passé totalement à côté de cette entreprise et ses produits. Il y a même des Rayark-con (Exemple: Présentation de VOEZ en décembre dernier)

----------


## Illynir

C'est simple pour moi ce sont les rois des jeux de rythme à l'heure actuelle, smartphone ou pas smartphone j'ai jamais autant kiffé que maintenant alors que pourtant j'étais dèjà fan à la base du genre.

Je te conseille leurs autres productions d'ailleurs: Cytus et Deemo.

----------


## UndeadThings

P4G?  ::huh::

----------


## Illynir

Persona 4 The Golden.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ouais dur à deviner celui-là.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Perso, j'ai googlé.

----------


## MrChicken

C'est que ça pourrait devenir un jeu à la con ça ! Trouvez quel jeu se cache derrière cet acronyme  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme112

Ce serait surtout très original  ::ninja::

----------


## MrChicken

> Ce serait surtout très original


Ça en gros ça veut dire "ce topic existe/a déjà existé"  Sachez monsieur que je n'ai pas cherché  :tired:

----------


## Yakaaa

Non, ça veut dire que très souvent plein de monde parle en acronymes sans les expliquer, tout simplement.
Je crois.

----------


## Anonyme112

Les 2 en fait, pendant longtemps il y avait un jeu de ce genre dans la section... jeux du forum  ::):

----------


## MrChicken

Ben voilà, j'y traine très rarement dans cette section  :Emo:

----------


## wiotts

Anark



> SEUM Fps-platformer à speedrun assez excellent. J'en suis encore au tout début mais je m'éclate bien dessus. Pas peu fier d'avoir débloqué un temps top 10 world, même si on doit être moins de 1000 à y jouer.


Chapeau !

J'ai fait les 11 niveaux de la démo. Bon, j'ai dû y passer 2 heures grand max, mais quand je vois que je fais le run parfait et qu'au final, je suis à une demi seconde ou plus du top 10 (le top 10 se tiens généralement à quelques centièmes/millièmes) sur un run de 10 sec, ça me fait mal....
Visiblement certains niveau de la démo sont facilement "glitchable" (quel mot!), mais patché pour la release. Quand je vois sur les discussions steam certains parler de plus de 1000 essai sur un seul parcours...

----------


## FrousT

*Dark soul 2*

Toujours avec mon sorcier j'ai fait les 2 parties du boss de fin, je me souvenais pas de la 3eme partie qu'ils ont rajoutés avant Scholar of the first sin  ::cry::  Je me fait one shot, two shot, tombe dans le vide, les PNJ sont juste des cobayes tout pourri, j'en chie trop  ::XD::  Saloperie de jeu de merde  ::unsure::

----------


## Kelexel

*Warhammer 40000 : Dawn of War 2*
Oui. Le premier Dawn of war 2. Enfin, le jeu de base quoi. 5 ans qu'il attend dans la liste Steam, il était temps. Bon, c'est un jeu d'escouade où il me manque clairement une pause pour donner des ordres (ce qui aurait augmenter le coté tactique je trouve). C'est joli tout ça mais c'est un peu chiant. On loot beaucoup de matos... souvent pourris, les récompenses de missions suivent le même constat. On peut changer les escouades que l'on veut balancer mais général, on gardera toujours les mêmes sauf les snipers qu'on fera tourner avec une escouade de bourrins de base. Mouais, je continue la campagne parceque... euh... ya un coup de reviens-y, ou je ne sais quoi qui fait qu'on a envie de chopper un peu de loot ou un peu d'xp en plus histoire d'optimiser ses commandos (le point fort du jeu, en dépit d'u inventaire juste infect dans son utilisation, les armures sont jetés en vrac sans possibilité de trier, ce qui fait que l'on passe du temps à survoler son matos pour comparer).
L'univers est assez bas du front mais attachant, je connaissais pas vraiment (juste joué au 1e très rapidement).

J'ai essayé le mode skirmich... ouais bon la j'ai trouvé que c'est daubé, soit on aime soit on déteste. C'est juste chiant. 

La VF pue du bec un peu, faut le signaler (dans le choix des voix, sinon ils ont fait un effort dans le jeu d'acteur).

----------


## nefrem

Je suis ultra fan du premier. Je joue encore par moment a Soulstorm avec le mod démentiel "Ulimate apocalypse" (qui rajoutte juste... tous ce qui existe dans les codex ou presque).
Par contre j'ai jamais pu me faire au second.

----------


## Safo

*Witcher 3* 
Run NG+ avec les DLC achetés entre-temps et c'est toujours aussi bon!
Sinon bien que je lise ici et là qu'il vaut mieux finir le jeu pour démarrer les DLC (BW surtout), je me tate à les faire avant pour profiter des ajouts de gameplay sur le reste du jeu  ::ninja:: 

*Battleheart Legacy*
ARPG smartphone complètement pensé mobile et extremement bien glandé. 
Plus d'info là bas sur ce jeu.
Un must have si tant est que vous etes limités sur votre temps de jeu sédentaire!

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Witcher 3* 
> Sinon bien que je lise ici et là qu'il vaut mieux finir le jeu pour démarrer les DLC (BW surtout), je me tate à les faire avant pour profiter des ajouts de gameplay sur le reste du jeu


Oh, la remarque vise surtout à éviter d'acheter la totale pour ensuite se rendre compte que tel jeu de base est naze. Si on aime, en revanche, la remarque est pertinente. Je pense que ça dépend du jeu : pour just cause 3 par exemple, faire le jeu de base avec les ajouts des DLC serait assez dommage : on est déjà surpuissant SANS que la wingsuit soit dotée d'un réacteur et d'une mitrailleuse, et SANS un mécha pour faire le ménage sur la map. J'imagine sans mal qu'avec, on torche le jeu encore plus rapidement, alors qu'il a une atmosphère qui mérite que l'on y flâne un peu.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Oh, la remarque vise surtout à éviter d'acheter la totale pour ensuite se rendre compte que tel jeu de base est naze. Si on aime, en revanche, la remarque est pertinente. Je pense que ça dépend du jeu : pour just cause 3 par exemple, faire le jeu de base avec les ajouts des DLC serait assez dommage : on est déjà surpuissant SANS que la wingsuit soit dotée d'un réacteur et d'une mitrailleuse, et SANS un mécha pour faire le ménage sur la map. J'imagine sans mal qu'avec, on torche le jeu encore plus rapidement, alors qu'il a une atmosphère qui mérite que l'on y flâne un peu.


Une Wingsuit dans Witcher 3  ::o: 

Je pensais avoir exploré 100% du jeu mais apparemment j'ai raté des trucs

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je crois surtout que tu as raté des mots ^^

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je crois surtout que tu as raté des mots ^^


Je me disais aussi ...

----------


## Lucretia

En ce moment j'ai recommencé X3, tant qu'à faire Albion Prelude pour pouvoir spéculer en bourse.
Bien qu'ancien, il est toujours tellement bien ce jeu !!!!!!! Tellement intéressant, tellement beau, tellement équilibré !
Ca doit être le jeu le plus complet et équilibré en solo dans l'espace.

Le président CEO vous souhaite de faire beaucoup de bénéfices !

----------


## Catel

Avant tu allais dans l'espace pour rêver et être libre.

Maintenant tu y vas pour le coloniser par le capitalisme.

 :<_<:

----------


## Nelfe

*This is the Police* : jeu de "gestion" d'un commissariat américain dans une ville fictive, où vous incarnez le patron de la police qui part bientôt et à qui il reste 180j pour amasser 500 000$, de toutes les façons possibles.
En gros ça se passe sur une vue en 2D de la ville, où des événements apparaissent (bagarre, vol, meurtre, mec qui deale de la drogue aux ado, etc) et vous devez envoyer vos agents résoudre le problème/détectives enquêter (chaque flic a un niveau de compétence et des traits cachés qui influent sur les chances de réussir la mission, et quand il faut envoyer les détectives c'est un peu plus complexe), agrémenté d'une storyline sympathique qui tourne autour de votre perso, du maire (complètement corrompu), de la mafia locale, etc, et d'events où il faut faire des choix.
L'interface est très sobre, classieuse, la bande son (du même style que celle de L.A Noire, jazzy) est superbe.

A voir si sur le long terme c'est répétitif, mais en attendant je le trouve très bon.

----------


## Haelnak

*KOTOR*

Ça a salement vieilli, que ce soit au niveau de l'ergonomie (une purge) ou du visuel (c'est vide, anguleux, bourré de clones) mais pour l'instant je trouve ça pas mal. Donc j'avance.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai arrêté en arrivant sur la 2ème planète, l'histoire était vraiment chiante.

----------


## Illynir

Pareil. Mais je ne suis pas super fan de l'univers Star wars aussi, ça joue surement.

----------


## Gobbopathe

*Enter the Gungeon*

Pris sur un coup de tête en soldes Gog, j'ai voulu laisser sa chance au produit. Ben je m'ennuie. C'est mou. Alors que c'est sensé être son point fort

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> *Enter the Gungeon*
> 
> Pris sur un coup de tête en soldes Gog, j'ai voulu laisser sa chance au produit. Ben je m'ennuie. C'est mou. Alors que c'est sensé être son point fort


Effectivement c'est vraiment de la bouse. Un des seuls achats que j'ai regretté depuis longtemps. J'ai laissé sa chance au produit pendant une vingtaine d'heures, pensant que ça s'améliorerait. FAUX.

----------


## Zerger

> *Enter the Gungeon*
> 
> Pris sur un coup de tête en soldes Gog, j'ai voulu laisser sa chance au produit. Ben je m'ennuie. C'est mou. Alors que c'est sensé être son point fort


Tu devais pas plutot essayer Nuclear Throne ?  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

> Effectivement c'est vraiment de la bouse. Un des seuls achats que j'ai regretté depuis longtemps. J'ai laissé sa chance au produit pendant une vingtaine d'heures, pensant que ça s'améliorerait. FAUX.


Ironique ou t'as vraiment passé 20h sur une bouse ?

----------


## Zerger

20h c'est rien...

Certains s’aperçoivent d'une bouse 200h après.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ironique ou t'as vraiment passé 20h sur une bouse ?


Je viens de vérifier, c'était 15, mais sinon ouais.  ::|: 

C'est la faute à Isaac, je  me suis dit "peut-être que quand tu débloques des nouveaux flingues sympa le jeu se révèle". RE-FAUX. 

Les flingues sympas arrivent jamais, et ceux qui sont à la limite du rigolo tu les utilises pas, parce qu'il faut économiser les munitions pour le boss. Eh ouais, tu passes 90% de ton temps à utiliser les 90% de flingues pourris. Pour pouvoir utiliser les bons sur le boss. C'est pas un game design de génie ça ?  :tired: 

Et en plus les runs sont interminables. Genre 45min-1h interminables, et sans possibilité de sauver en cours de route. Pour un BoI-like c'est une purge.

----------


## schouffy

Ah oué je comprends mieux dit comme ça.
Toute façon ETG j'ai l'impression qu'il est déjà tombé dans l'oubli, ça veut sans doute dire quelque chose.

----------


## Nono

*Tomb Raider Underworld*

Les deux derniers Tomb Raider ont la réputation de jouer avec une Lara si fragile qu'elle bute tout ce qui bouge. Avec en prime une exploration réduite à peau de chagrin. Je vois donc Underworld comme l'épisode de la dernière chance. Et si j'ai envie de l'aimer, il y a quand même de nombreux points qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens :
- Le tuto déjà, ça commence mal : ils nous refont le coup de l'urgence avec musique trépidante. Mais tu peux rester sur place aussi longtemps que tu veux, rien ne mettra fin à tes jours.
- Le niveau sous-marin est pas mal comme apéritif. Mais refaire un niveau complet à l'envers, sans aucune plus-value, ça devrait être interdit depuis le temps. Le passage dans le bateau, c'est exactement tout ce que je déteste dans un Tomb Raider.
- La Thaïlande est chouette, à part le début, où si on a le malheur de marcher un centimètre de côté, c'est du "plouf and retry".

Les séquences de shoot sont toujours aussi inintéressantes, que ce soit contre les bestioles ou les humains. On lock, on vide son chargeur. Si les bestioles se rapprochent, on continue de locker et tirer à nos pieds tout en sautant comme un cabri, sans rien voir de ce qu'on fait. Et on s'en tire sans problème. Bref, moins d'ennemis, plus d'escalade, merci. Entre parenthèse, Lara n'est toujours pas copine avec la WWF.

Si les choses vont dans le bon sens par la suite, ça pourrait tout de même en faire un épisode correct. Je croise les doigts.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai arrêté en arrivant sur la 2ème planète, l'histoire était vraiment chiante.





> Pareil. Mais je ne suis pas super fan de l'univers Star wars aussi, ça joue surement.


Je ne suis pas spécialement fan de Star Wars et là je viens de quitter la première planète (la ville quoi) et de devenir Jedi.
Je suis en train de farm du "chien-lion" là  :tired:

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Tomb Raider Underworld*(...)
> Si les choses vont dans le bon sens par la suite, ça pourrait tout de même en faire un épisode correct. Je croise les doigts.


Certains décors par la suite sont vraiment pas mal. Le truc qui m'avait vraiment déplu dans _Underworld_, c'est le tout dernier niveau (peu inventif), mais sinon c'était assez sympa dans l'ensemble. En tout cas je l'ai largement préféré au reboot.

----------


## schouffy

> Je ne suis pas spécialement fan de Star Wars et là je viens de quitter la première planète (la ville quoi) et de devenir Jedi.
> Je suis en train de farm du "chien-lion" là


Ah je dis peut-être des bêtises, c'était peut-être la 3ème. Tattoine quoi.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là en ce moment, je joue pas mal à *Far Cry 4*, que j'avais déjà brièvement essayé sur PS4, et c'était avant tout le décor où se déroule l'action qui m'a motivé à m'y lancer. Et pas de regret à ce niveau-là, Ubisoft a un vrai savoir-faire pour construire des ambiances et dépayser le joueur.

Niveau gameplay, c'est vraiment du Far Cry _3,5_, mais les ajouts et autres corrections enlèvent pas mal de lourdeurs du précédent opus (ah, ces putains de seringues se craftent automatiquement désormais), et comme je l'aimais déjà beaucoup, c'est que du bonheur d'y replonger. Et le fait de pouvoir enfin déplacer les corps pour les phases d'infiltration (surement ma partie favorite du jeu), ça fait plaisir.

Quelques déceptions aussi, techniques avant tout, comme les plantages au début à cause des effets Nvidia, sans raison apparente. Et l'optimisation, qui m'a obligé à contrecœur à devoir baisser certains paramètres pour avoir du 60 fps constants. Mais le jeu reste beau, surtout la modélisations des visages, assez impressionnantes de réalisme.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> *Tomb Raider Underworld*
> 
> - Le niveau sous-marin est pas mal comme apéritif. Mais refaire un niveau complet à l'envers, sans aucune plus-value, ça devrait être interdit depuis le temps. Le passage dans le bateau, c'est exactement tout ce que je déteste dans un Tomb Raider.


Je reste traumatisé par le niveau de l'épave du paquebot dans Tomb Raider 2.

Sinon en ce moment je joue à *Just Cause 2*, après avoir fait le premier (j'ai eu les deux dans un bundle) qui était sympa avec son ambiance de révolution cubaine moderne mais assez limité.
Et les dév ont eu l'idée de génie de mettre le grappin au cœur des déplacement, et le jeu tout entier s'en trouve transformé, le nombre de conneries qu'on peut faire avec un câble en métal, c'est incroyable!  ::lol:: 

J'ai trouvé intéressant le changement dans la personnalité du héros, qui passe d'un James Bond dans le un à un Jack Bauer latino ultra-agressif dans le 2, ça va bien avec le côté cynique caricatural encore plus prononcé dans cet opus. (l'ancien dirigeant était un tyran, le nouveau aussi mais comme il veut pas être à la botte des USA on lui pète son régime en employant trois factions qui sont également des connards tyranniques), et il y a un putain de bateau-zeppelin boite de nuit putain que ce jeu est génial!  ::wub::

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Tu devais pas plutot essayer Nuclear Throne ?


C'était le premier des deux en promo. Sachant que je ne suis convaincu par aucun des deux a priori, et que je ne demandais qu'à changer d'avis. Malheureusement c'est tombé sur ETG  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et les dév ont eu l'idée de génie de mettre le grappin au cœur des déplacement, et le jeu tout entier s'en trouve transformé, le nombre de conneries qu'on peut faire avec un câble en métal, c'est incroyable!


T'as l'air bien parti pour le 3 ...  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> C'était le premier des deux en promo. Sachant que je ne suis convaincu par aucun des deux a priori, et que je ne demandais qu'à changer d'avis. Malheureusement c'est tombé sur ETG


C'est dommage, Nuclear Throne n'a pas le temps d'être mou  ::P:

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> T'as l'air bien parti pour le 3 ...


Je pense bien oui, une fois qu'il aura baissé de prix. J'avoue que le 2 j'ai failli abandonné à cause de la maniabilité pourrie au clavier/souris, mais j'ai testé avec le pad Xbox 360, et c'est le jour et la nuit, je m'éclate comme un goret! Par contre j'ai mis la difficulté à difficile dès le début, et ça rigole pas, mon personnage est en carton et je vais très vite me mettre à couvert quand un ennemi se pointe avec une sulfateuse.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je pense bien oui, une fois qu'il aura baissé de prix. J'avoue que le 2 j'ai failli abandonné à cause de la maniabilité pourrie au clavier/souris, mais j'ai testé avec le pad Xbox 360, et c'est le jour et la nuit, je m'éclate comme un goret! Par contre j'ai mis la difficulté à difficile dès le début, et ça rigole pas, mon personnage est en carton et je vais très vite me mettre à couvert quand un ennemi se point avec une sulfateuse.


Je me souviens de mon expérience sur *Just Cause 2*, un vrai bonheur (au pad, oui, _of course_). Et un jeu que j'ai terminé malgré son côté répétitif, grâce à l'excellence de son côté bac à sable. Hâte de me lancer dans le troisième volet...

----------


## akaraziel

> KOTOR
> 
> Ça a salement vieilli, que ce soit au niveau de l'ergonomie (une purge) ou du visuel (c'est vide, anguleux, bourré de clones) mais pour l'instant je trouve ça pas mal. Donc j'avance.


Pas mieux, j'ai essayé de m'y mettre deux fois en un an, à chaque fois je décroche avant d'avoir quitté la première planète. Finalement j'ai préféré lire un résumé du scénario.



Sinon, en ce moment je joue à Bloodborne. J'en chie un peu parce que l’absence d'un (vrai) bouclier se fait sentir, mais c'est super cool à jouer.
Et sur PC, j'ai replongé dans Diablo 2 ( mod plugy); et c'est toujours aussi bon (et moche techniquement).  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> Pas mieux, j'ai essayé de m'y mettre deux fois en un an, à chaque fois je décroche avant d'avoir quitté la première planète. Finalement j'ai préféré lire un résumé du scénario


Là je suis sur Dantooine (la planète de l'entrainement Jedi) et je dois dire que je me fais sacrément chier.

----------


## Illynir

Ça a l'air d'être une constante depuis que tu l'as commencé en fait. Je ne comprend même pas comment ça se fait que tu continue à y jouer.

Passer de Witcher 3 à ça, faut être masochiste.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> C'est dommage, Nuclear Throne n'a pas le temps d'être mou


A la prochaine promo  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> Là je suis sur Dantooine (la planète de l'entrainement Jedi) et je dois dire que je me fais sacrément chier.


Pas rassurant. :/

Du coup je pige pas bien son statut de jeu culte. C'est peut-être le scenario qui poutre, mais si c'est pour se faire chier pendant des heures avant que ça décolle.... :/

----------


## poneyroux

Vu que j'ai un mois pépère devant moi, j'ai pris l'EA Access (ouais c'est mal mé kome sa je pE joué à FIFA  ::ninja:: )
Du coup j'ai pu jouer un peu à *Unravel*

Et c'est méga chou. Mais ça s'arrête un peu là. 
La DA est clairement le gros point fort du jeu, tant en terme de patte graphique que dans les animations. C'est frais, c'est chou, c'est mignon, et un poil contemplatif. 
La première heure m'a enthousiasmé, dans le sens où je passais un bon moment. La deuxième était plus compliqué, parce qu'on finit par s'emmerder face à la facilité des énigmes. 
Sans être un grand joueur de jeux d'énigme (voire sans être joueur du tout, à part Portal 2 et quelques petits jeux indés à la con j'ai pas souvenir de vrais jeux d'énigme auxquels j'aurais pu jouer), la grosse majorité de celles-ci demandent quelques simples secondes de réflexion. Pour un jeu essentiellement basé sur ça, ça pique un peu. 
Pas certain d'y rejouer trop souvent, mais par petite session ça peut être sympa  :;):

----------


## Catel

> Pas rassurant. :/
> 
> Du coup je pige pas bien son statut de jeu culte. C'est peut-être le scenario qui poutre, mais si c'est pour se faire chier pendant des heures avant que ça décolle.... :/


Ben ça a mal vieilli, c'est tout. C'était excellent à l'époque, je l'ai fini deux ou trois fois.

----------


## akaraziel

> Ben ça a mal vieilli, c'est tout. C'était excellent à l'époque, je l'ai fini deux ou trois fois.


C'est ce que je me dis. Ou alors je n'accroche tout simplement pas au style Bioware. Mass Effect ça m'a laissé de marbre. Faudrait que j'essaie vraiment de me lancer des Baldur's Gate pour voir.

----------


## Momock

> Pas rassurant. :/
> 
> Du coup je pige pas bien son statut de jeu culte. C'est peut-être le scenario qui poutre, mais si c'est pour se faire chier pendant des heures avant que ça décolle.... :/


Premier RPG PC développé pour consoles (et donc premier contact pour le consoleux moyen avec le genre), brisant du coup la division RPG PC/RPG console et la remplaçant par RPG occidental/RPG japonais (qui sont tous les deux des RPG console), le RPG PC disparaissant des radars pendant une bonne dizaine d'années.

C'est comme pour Golden Eye: c'est de la grosse bouse mais c'est culte parceque ce fut le premier FPS des consoleux.




> C'est ce que je me dis. Ou alors je n'accroche tout simplement pas au style Bioware. Mass Effect ça m'a laissé de marbre. Faudrait que j'essaie vraiment de me lancer des Baldur's Gate pour voir.


Je te le déconseille, à moins que tu ne les trouves à vraiment pas cher et que tu aies du temps à perdre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Premier RPG PC développé pour consoles (et donc premier contact pour le consoleux moyen avec le genre), brisant du coup la division RPG PC/RPG console et la remplaçant par RPG occidental/RPG japonais (qui sont tous les deux des RPG console), le RPG PC disparaissant des radars pendant une bonne dizaine d'années.
> 
> C'est comme pour Golden Eye: c'est de la grosse bouse mais c'est culte parceque ce fut le premier FPS des consoleux.
> 
> 
> Je te le déconseille, à moins que tu ne les trouve à vraiment pas cher et que tu aies du temps à perdre.


A ma connaissance le premier RPG PC à gros budget qui sort en même temps sur consoles ce serait plutôt Morrowind. (Et encore, je peux ignorer des cas antérieurs) 

Et Goldeneye "premier FPS des consoleux" là par contre sans déconner.  ::XD::

----------


## akaraziel

> Premier RPG PC développé pour consoles (et donc premier contact pour le consoleux moyen avec le genre), brisant du coup la division RPG PC/RPG console et la remplaçant par RPG occidental/RPG japonais (qui sont tous les deux des RPG console), le RPG PC disparaissant des radars pendant une bonne dizaine d'années.


C'est vrai qu'en dehors du JRPG, c'était pas l'orgie sur consoles à l'époque.





> C'est comme pour Golden Eye: c'est de la grosse bouse mais c'est culte parceque ce fut le premier FPS des consoleux.


Pas d'accord, ça restait quand même incroyablement fun en multi (par contre le solo j'ai jamais vraiment aimé). 
Mais ça a très mal vieilli aussi. Quand Perfect Dark HD est sorti sur le XBL, j'ai sauté dessus day one et c'était un choc tant c'était une purge à (re)jouer.







> Je te le déconseille, à moins que tu ne les trouves à vraiment pas cher et que tu aies du temps à perdre.


J'ai déjà une compil qui regroupe BG1 et 2 et les extensions. Par contre le temps à perdre, c'est du luxe que je ne peux me permettre de gaspiller depuis quelques temps. :-p
Mais bon, j'hésitais à prendre les éditions "enhanced", si on me conseille d'éviter je vais peut-être éviter, sauf si prix très attractif.

----------


## Momock

@Clear_strelok: ceux qui auront voulu comprendre ce que j'ai écrit auront compris.

----------


## schouffy

> C'est ce que je me dis. Ou alors je n'accroche tout simplement pas au style Bioware. Mass Effect ça m'a laissé de marbre. Faudrait que j'essaie vraiment de me lancer des Baldur's Gate pour voir.


Peut-être que leurs jeux ont tellement été copiés en mieux que quand t'y joues sur le tard, t'as vraiment l'impression d'avoir affaire à une version ringardisée de trucs que t'as vu 10 000 fois depuis.
En tout cas c'est l'impression que j'ai eu sur les jeux Bioware que j'ai fait (KOTOR et Dragon Age Origins).

----------


## Sylvine

> http://img.gamefaqs.net/box/0/1/3/17013_front.jpg


Oh putain, magnifique la jaquette repompée sur Commando qui du coup n'a rien à voir avec le jeu.




> @Clear_strelok: ceux qui auront voulu comprendre ce que j'ai écrit auront compris.


Et inversement.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> @Clear_strelok: ceux qui auront voulu comprendre ce que j'ai écrit auront compris.


Ben moi j'ai mal compris et j'ai pas l'impression d'être le seul.  :tired: 
Tu dis toi-même que Knights of the old Republic  et Goldeneye c'est de la daube mais que c'est culte parce que les joueurs consoles n'avaient rien avant, alors que c'est faux et que ce qui est arrivé avant était vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup mieux. (Et puis Bioware avant 2007, les RPG star wars, c'est des trucs qui sont surtout portés aux nues par les joueurs PC hein)

A la limite ce que je comprends c'est que t'essaye de situer un peu la période et les raisons de la disparition quasi-totale du CRPG mais là encore je vois ça différemment. Je dirais que les CRPG ils ont surtout disparus à cause du manque d'innovation dans le genre au début des années 2000 et avec la disparition progressive de la 3D isométrique qui a fait que les studios avaient alors le choix entre passer à quelque chose de différent comme Bioware et disparaître purement et simplement.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça a l'air d'être une constante depuis que tu l'as commencé en fait. Je ne comprend même pas comment ça se fait que tu continue à y jouer.
> 
> Passer de Witcher 3 à ça, faut être masochiste.


Ah non, je trouvais ça moche (je m'en fous) et foireux niveau ergonomie (on ne peut même pas strafer...) mais on s'y fait. Après ça se laissait jouer grâce à des quêtes plutôt sympathiques et des PNJs plutôt "originaux". 
Là, sur Dantooine, c'est du bashing de mobs chiant (tu as des ennemis en bois tous les 5 mètres) entre deux quêtes nazes dans de longs (ce sont de gros couloirs) environnements vides qu'on parcourt en trottinant. 




> Pas rassurant. :/
> 
> Du coup je pige pas bien son statut de jeu culte. C'est peut-être le scenario qui poutre, mais si c'est pour se faire chier pendant des heures avant que ça décolle.... :/





> Ben ça a mal vieilli, c'est tout. C'était excellent à l'époque, je l'ai fini deux ou trois fois.


Voilà, je pense qu'il a pris un gros coup de vieux, tout simplement. 
Mon frère me le vend depuis des années comme un super jeu, je me suis laissé tenter mais ça fait passer le premier The Witcher pour un modèle de modernité sur le combo visuel + ergonomie...
Et KOTOR se fait rouler dessus au niveau de l'écriture des quêtes et de l'ambiance alors que je suis plus SF que fantasy à la base. 

Du coup je m'emmerde.

Je finis Dantooine, je pense avoir passé le pire, et si ça ne décolle pas, j'arrête.

----------


## Mordicus

Hé ben, je l'avais adoré à l'époque, au point de faire des nuits blanches, mais avec ce que vous dites, je commence à regretter de l'avoir racheté sur GoG (pas pour l'argent, mais pour le risque de ternir un bon souvenir)... Le 2 a peut-être mieux résisté aux assauts du temps, vu qu'il y a l'écriture Obsidian ? Et les foirades Obsidian aussi, mais y'a un patch amateur pour ça.

----------


## Catel

L'écriture Obsidian, moyen. Même avec le patch, le scénario a l'air super décousu et incohérent (en tout cas j'ai rien compris), et l'intro merdique à bord du vaisseau dure toujours 5h (sans déconner). Faut être réaliste, KOTOR 2 on y joue que pour Kreia.

----------


## Momock

> A la limite ce que je comprends c'est que t'essaye de situer un peu la période et les raisons de la disparition quasi-totale du CRPG mais là encore je vois ça différemment. Je dirais que les CRPG ils ont surtout disparus à cause du manque d'innovation dans le genre au début des années 2000 et avec la disparition progressive de la 3D isométrique qui a fait que les studios avaient alors le choix entre passer à quelque chose de différent comme Bioware et disparaître purement et simplement.


Ils ont disparu parceque c'étaient des jeux PC. À une époque TOUS les jeux PC de TOUS les genres avaient disparu! Les éditeurs ne voulaient simplement plus en entendre parler, cétait le jeu console le futur. Futur dans lequel on est toujours d'ailleurs, à part quelques exceptions (souvent des machins de niche).

Et sinon moi à la base je disais que KOTOR était populaire parceque c'était le premier RPG PC (PC au sens du genre du jeu, de son essence) *DÉVELOPPÉ POUR CONSOLES*, pendant un temps en exclu même (et non pas porté avec le trou de balle X années après comme Morrowind ou Arx Fatalis...). Golden Eye entre dans la même catégorie pour son genre, c'est le premier FPS développé pour consoles dont le public ai eût quelque-chose à foutre (on s'en branle qu'il y en ai eût d'autres avant ou non). Si c'est ton premier contact avec un genre y'a des chances que tu kiffes sur le coup vu que t'as pas le bagage pour te rendre conte qu'en fait ce n'est plus que l'ombre du genre que c'est sensé représenter.

PS: ça me paraissaît clair pourtant  :tired:

----------


## doshu

Euh, et si c'était simplement parce que c'était le premier cRPG SW de grande envergure ?

----------


## Catel

Rappel: test de CPC  ::P: 

http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...3047&album=oui

----------


## banditbandit

> Je ne suis pas spécialement fan de Star Wars et là je viens de quitter la première planète (la ville quoi) et de devenir Jedi.
> Je suis en train de farm du "chien-lion" là





> Ah je dis peut-être des bêtises, c'était peut-être la 3ème. Tattoine quoi.





> Pas mieux, j'ai essayé de m'y mettre deux fois en un an, à chaque fois je décroche avant d'avoir quitté la première planète. Finalement j'ai préféré lire un résumé du scénario.





> Là je suis sur Dantooine (la planète de l'entrainement Jedi) et je dois dire que je me fais sacrément chier.





> Pas rassurant. :/
> 
> Du coup je pige pas bien son statut de jeu culte. C'est peut-être le scenario qui poutre, mais si c'est pour se faire chier pendant des heures avant que ça décolle.... :/


Vous avez de la chance, j'ai jamais réussi à dépasser la ville, j'ai bien essayé de réunir les pièces pour construire un vaisseau mais j'ai jamais pu aller bien loin...
C'est vide j'adhère pas trop aux personnages, les combats sont chiants, les courses de pod datent d'une autre époque...  :tired: 

En ce qui concerne le test cpc faut voir qu'elles étaient leurs références à l'époque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Premier RPG PC développé pour consoles (et donc premier contact pour le consoleux moyen avec le genre), brisant du coup la division RPG PC/RPG console et la remplaçant par RPG occidental/RPG japonais (qui sont tous les deux des RPG console), le RPG PC disparaissant des radars pendant une bonne dizaine d'années.
> 
> C'est comme pour Golden Eye: c'est de la grosse bouse mais c'est culte parceque ce fut le premier FPS des consoleux.


Moi qui pensais que c'était Duck Hunt !  ::trollface:: 




> Ils ont disparu parce que c'étaient des jeux PC. À une époque TOUS les jeux PC de TOUS les genres avaient disparu! Les éditeurs ne voulaient simplement plus en entendre parler, cétait le jeu console le futur. Futur dans lequel on est toujours d'ailleurs, à part quelques exceptions (souvent des machins de niche).


Et sinon tu sais la drogue c'est mal.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Hé ben, je l'avais adoré à l'époque, au point de faire des nuits blanches, mais avec ce que vous dites, je commence à regretter de l'avoir racheté sur GoG (pas pour l'argent, mais pour le risque de ternir un bon souvenir)... Le 2 a peut-être mieux résisté aux assauts du temps, vu qu'il y a l'écriture Obsidian ? Et les foirades Obsidian aussi, mais y'a un patch amateur pour ça.





> L'écriture Obsidian, moyen. Même avec le patch, le scénario a l'air super décousu et incohérent (en tout cas j'ai rien compris), et l'intro merdique à bord du vaisseau dure toujours 5h (sans déconner). Faut être réaliste, KOTOR 2 on y joue que pour Kreia.


Ah nan, il y a plus de trucs réussis dans le suite je trouve. Et le droid est excellent, un des rares personnages à m'avoir fait marrer dans un jeu vidéo.
Et contrairement au premier on joue un jedi (ou sith mais c'est pareil, un type avec un néon et des pouvoirs), on ne se lance pas dans une classe de perso en reprenant certains principes et règles de D&D pour tenter de garder le système de BG, pour ensuite t'obliger à suivre une voie qui n'a plus rien à voir.
Ce fut une grosse déception pour moi dans le 1, me retrouver avec mon perso devenu bancal et inadapté au jeu.

Je l'ai commencé l'année dernière, j'aimerais me refaire la série, et les jeux sont moins longs que les BG (le temps à consacrer aux jeux est important en ce moment pour moi). Je crois surtout que ça a mal vieilli techniquement tout simplement.
L'interface est curieuse après avoir joué à des jeux similaires plus modernes mais j'ai fini par m'y faire. Je me suis dit qu'en fait, ça pourrait être jouable au pad, mais je n'ai pas testé si le jeu le repère ou non.
Ce sont les plantages (rares mais persistants) qui m'ont obligé de mettre le jeu en pause. Alors c'est pas une version GoG, c'est ma boîte d'origine, mais avec le bon patch on m'avait dit que ça marchait aussi bien, ça n'est pas le cas.
Si j'étais absolument certain que la version GoG est exempte de ces problèmes de plantages, je serais prêt à le reprendre lors d'une promo.
Dans tous les cas, sans être fan, faut connaître un peu l'univers SW je pense, le reste ne suffira pas à happer un joueur qui n'est pas attiré par la SF.

----------


## Catel

Le seul souvenir qui m'est resté de HK 47 c'est le niveau de l'usine de droides visiblement restauré à l'arrache, une de mes pires expériences de joueur ever.  ::rolleyes::  Ca doit battre les plus affreuses phases de gameplay d'Alpha Protocol.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je parlais de sa personnalité et de ses réflexions, je ne me souviens jamais des détails aussi précis que vous dans les jeux, à moins de l'avoir fait vraiment récemment.

----------


## Zerger

> Et le droid est excellent, un des rares personnages à m'avoir fait marrer dans un jeu vidéo..


Mieux que ClapTrap ?  ::o:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Non, c'est pas du tout le même esprit. Celui de KOTOR2 est un gros psychopathe.

----------


## Momock

Après avoir refini *Metroid Prime 3* je me suis remis à *Metroid Prime 2*, dans l'espoir de le compléter à 100% (et en normal). À mon avis c'est plutôt bien parti cette fois, je prends des notes dès que je vois un truc pour lequel j'aurais besoin d'un item que je n'ai pas encore. J'y joue en Normal par contre, de peur de me retrouver coincer au boss de fin comme lors de ma dernière partie.

C'est fou ce que ce jeu est incroyablement bon. Ça faisait depuis Dark Souls 3 que je ne me faisais pas des sessions de 4 heures d'affilée sur un même jeu.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et sinon moi à la base je disais que KOTOR était populaire parceque c'était le premier RPG PC (PC au sens du genre du jeu, de son essence) *DÉVELOPPÉ POUR CONSOLES*, pendant un temps en exclu même (et non pas porté avec le trou de balle X années après comme Morrowind ou Arx Fatalis...)


Morrowind n'est pas un portage sorti avec plusieurs années de retard et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un portage du tout. Il a été développé simultanément pour PC et Xbox et les deux versions sont sorties à un mois d'intervalle. Mais je comprends ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## Hippolyte

> Après avoir refini *Metroid Prime 3* je me suis remis à *Metroid Prime 2*, dans l'espoir de le compléter à 100% (et en normal). À mon avis c'est plutôt bien parti cette fois, je prends des notes dès que je vois un truc pour lequel j'aurais besoin d'un item que je n'ai pas encore. J'y joue en Normal par contre, de peur de me retrouver coincer au boss de fin comme lors de ma dernière partie.
> 
> C'est fou ce que ce jeu est incroyablement bon. Ça faisait depuis Dark Souls 3 que je ne me faisais pas des sessions de 4 heures d'affilée sur un même jeu.


Metroid Prime 2 est le seul que je n'ai jamais fini de la trilogie, il est génial mais vraiment dur. Et son level-design est excellent mais fatalement complexe. Et sur les jeux longs, je fais toujours de longues pauses; et c'est fatal sur ce jeu, impossible de reprendre ensuite. L'idée de prendre des notes est bonne, je pense que je ferais la même. J'ai encore le jeu, mais il faut que je récupère une gamecube... En tout cas ça fait quelques temps que j'ai envie de m'y remettre.

Actuellement, je joue à l'épisode sur DS. C'est de la came de substitution. Ça comble le manque mais il y a des effets secondaires; parfois l'ennui, et toujours un mal de poignet atroce. La maniabilité n'est pas mauvaise mais l'ergonomie est un scandale, la main fatigue très très vite à cause de la posture à tenir. 
Le jeu n'est pas mauvais, mais les phases de plateforme ne sont pas géniales et sont trop nombreuses. 

Sinon, tu l'as déjà fini ce Metroid prime 2 ? Tu dis avoir bloqué sur le boss final en difficile, mais tu l'as déjà fait en normal ?

----------


## Momock

MP3 c'est pas mal aussi pour se massacrer le poignet, avec la wiimote. C'est vrai que la maniabilité est plus fluide à la wiimote qu'avec la jouablité "classique", mais ça ne compense pas l'inconfort. En plus je n'arrive pas à marteller le bouton de tir en tenant une wiimote comme je tiendrais le pad GC (avec son bouton A né pour être maltraîté), du coup je ne parviens pas à passer le premier boss de léviathan en hard (il régénère ses points faibles plus vite que je n'arrive à les détruire...)

Sinon j'ai fait MP2 en normal, oui, avec un pourcentage d'items pas très élevé, dans les 80%. Ma partie en difficile a bien mieux tourné, avec 98% d'items, mais j'arrive vraiment pas à passer la première forme du boss de fin et il est en trois phases... et y'a un autre boss juste après! (mais tu récupères tout à fond et y'a un checkpoint entre les deux, le seul endroit du jeu où y'en a un).

Y'a deux pics de difficulté dans ce jeu au niveau des combats: l'ing qui possède la turbo balle (je suis mort deux fois contre lui dans ma partie actuelle en normal, alors que jusque-là et après lui c'est la promenade) et les boss de fin. En difficile ces deux pics deviennent des murs insurmontables pour beaucoup de monde, dont moi. Peut-être qu'avec une vidéo tuto j'y arriverais?

L'autre difficulté est level design qui est bien complexe, encore plus avec les deux dimensions, c'est vraiment la plus grosse qualité du jeu mais c'est vrai que lors de ma première partie j'avais été un poil désespéré à un moment... je n'arrivais pas à aller où je voulais aller et je tournais en rond. C'était au marais de Torvus il me semble, une histoire de portail à sens unique je crois... et aussi vers la fin du jeu quand on trouve le le sonar et que j'avais aucune idée d'où je pourrais utiliser ce truc! C'est pas près de m'arriver ce coup-ci vu que dès que je vois un truc où je pourrais utiliser un objet que je n'ai pas encore ou un item que je ne peux pas atteindre je prends immédiatement note sous cette forme très simple:

- Nom de la Zone [Claire ou Obscure] -> Nom de la Salle (cour descriptif du problème, par exemple "Mur en denzium", "Attache grapin", "Missile ???", "Boule Turbo")

Chaque salle a un nom à elle, autant en profiter. Pour l'instant ça marche bien.

----------


## DrLithium

J'ai débuté ma première partie sur Transistor, le gameplay est bien nerveux et la direction artistique a l'air au top  ::): 
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines pour la seconde fois. Si l'on passe outre les bugs graphiques et que l'on installe le patch non-officiel, on découvre une petite pépite.
Deus Ex pour la 777ème fois avec le mod GMDX qui permet de virer toutes les incohérences de gameplay et rendre ce dernier plus logique et équilibré en modifiant (entre autres) totalement les skills, l'IA et les stats des armes. Impossible de retourner sur le vanilla (sans parler de cette horreur de Revision).
En plein apprentissage de Victoria II, le dernier jeu de Paradox Interactive qui n'était pas en kit.

Ensuite ce sera au tour de Planescape: Torment  :;):

----------


## Pifou

> Peut-être que leurs jeux ont tellement été copiés en mieux que quand t'y joues sur le tard, t'as vraiment l'impression d'avoir affaire à une version ringardisée de trucs que t'as vu 10 000 fois depuis.
> En tout cas c'est l'impression que j'ai eu sur les jeux Bioware que j'ai fait (KOTOR et Dragon Age Origins).


J'avais jamais touché un jeu Bioware avant la sortie de SWTOR, et j'ai compris les reproches fait au jeu, que je trouvais rafraichissant, quand j'ai mis le pad 2 ans après sur Mass Effect 2 sur PS3.
Et j'ai enfoncé un clou supplémentaire dans le cercueil de SWTOR au fur et à mesure que j'avance dans Dragon Age Origins.

----------


## banditbandit

Je me demande dans quelle mesure c'est pas la licence Star Wars qui a fait la hype.

Sinon je suis sur Grow Home et je suis assez dubitatif, c'est mou, on a l'impression de "contrôler" un Shamallow, un monde ouvert assez vide et aussi des textures très pauvres, ça ressemble à un jeu Nintendo mais pas trop récent.

----------


## Sylvine

Ah ba oui, les textures sont pauvres vu qu'il y en a pas.

----------


## Yakaaa

Je pense que tu n'es donc simplement pas ciblé par ce jeu. C'est carrément son principe de ne pas avoir de texture et d'être de l'exploration lente dans un monde "simple" pas sur-rempli de quêtes et lieux en tous genres (ça contrebalance les Assassin's du même éditeur).
Je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas accrocher, du reste, mais tu as peut-être juste mal choisi ton jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais non mais je sors de refunct qu'est un truc de compétition niveau grimpette alors forcement ça fait bizarre !  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


J'aurais pas du enchainer les deux.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Sur la toute fin y'a un passage pas complètement évident niveau grimpe dans Grow Home.
J'ai adoré le système de grimpette dans ce jeu, je m'y croyais et je suais même des mains quand ça durait un moment.
Je vais y rejouer tiens.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je découvre sur le tard *Bioshock 1*.
Bon ben le contexte est passionnant, ça reste joli, mais j'ai arrêté assez vite, il va me falloir quelques réglages d'urgence. J'avais entendu parler du FOV, et en effet, on a l'impression de zoomer en permanence, de se déplacer comme un type bourré.... j'ai trouvé des lignes à taper dans un .ini pour arranger un peu ça. Par contre la souris qui marque des arrêts dans les menus c'est pénible, et il reste qq bugs : j'ai eu droit à une dizaine de consignes envoyées à la suite par radio, j'ai compris qu'elles auraient dû me parvenir au compte-gouttes depuis le moment où j'avais ramassé la radio, un quart d'heure avant.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je découvre sur le tard *Bioshock 1*.


Ne te pourris pas la vie avec cette version-là de Bioshock, dont on doit bidouiller le .ini du jeu pour pouvoir le faire marcher, et attends sagement la Definitive Edition, en espérant que cette dernière soit enfin la version 1.0 qu'on attend depuis 2007.

----------


## schouffy

Pour la souris dans les menus c'est pas trop grave, je te conseille de pas t'emmerder avec le hacking de toute façon vu que ça plombe un jeu déjà très lent.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je découvre sur le tard *Bioshock 1*.
> Bon ben le contexte est passionnant, ça reste joli, mais j'ai arrêté assez vite, il va me falloir quelques réglages d'urgence. J'avais entendu parler du FOV, et en effet, on a l'impression de zoomer en permanence, de se déplacer comme un type bourré.... j'ai trouvé des lignes à taper dans un .ini pour arranger un peu ça. Par contre la souris qui marque des arrêts dans les menus c'est pénible, et il reste qq bugs : j'ai eu droit à une dizaine de consignes envoyées à la suite par radio, j'ai compris qu'elles auraient dû me parvenir au compte-gouttes depuis le moment où j'avais ramassé la radio, un quart d'heure avant.


J'ai eu aussi quelques bugs dont le son qui disparaissait lors des cut-scénes.  :;): 




> je te conseille de pas t'emmerder avec le hacking de toute façon vu que ça plombe un jeu déjà très lent.


Oh ben non  le hacking ça fait parti du gameplay, en plus c'est très réussi contrairement à celui du 2.

----------


## schouffy

Au contraire. Dans le 1, ça met le jeu en pause et te fait chier avec un puzzle pourri pendant une bonne minute, avec une souris buggée.
Dans le 2, le jeu continue en fond et hacker te prends entre 3 et 5 secondes, ou est automatique si tu utilises un item.

De toute façon, je suis en train de jouer au 2, et je le trouve bien plus réussi que le 1 sur toute la partie gameplay.

----------


## banditbandit

Le deux est mieux réussi niveau gameplay sauf le hacking qui demande que du skill, et puis t'as qu'à jouer au pad comme moi comme tout le monde et t'auras pas de bug souris....  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Du skill ? On parle d'appuyer sur un bouton quand une jauge passe au bon endroit  ::huh:: 
Quant à la suggestion de jouer au pad,  :Gerbe:

----------


## Catel

Les devs avaient tellement profité de la 7e génération que certains ont surchargé à mort le visuel de leurs jeux jusqu'à ce qu'on comprenne plus rien de ce qui était affiché. C'était le cas de Bioshock mais aussi de Witcher 2 (à Flotsam), plus aucune notion de profondeur, de perspective, de lisibilité. Du coup impossible de profiter du décor.

----------


## banditbandit

> Du skill ? On parle d'appuyer sur un bouton quand une jauge passe au bon endroit 
> Quant à la suggestion de jouer au pad,


Ben appelle ça comme tu veux, des réflexes ou du qte, on va pas pinailler sur un truc sans intérêt.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a pas besoin d'éditer des fichiers .ini pour le FOV de Bioshock, c'est bien mieux d'utiliser ça:
https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/

(Corrige divers petits problèmes avec le ratio d'écran et l'interface et passe le FOV de la valeur de 75° par défaut jusqu'à 110° selon ce que tu choisis, on peut même changer le FOV des armes séparément)

Pour le reste il faut regarder ici:
http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock

----------


## Aza

Bon, comme d'hab', 75% de mon temps de jeu est pris par *Dota 2*.

Pour les 25% restants, en ce moment je fini *The Witcher 3 : Blood and Whine*, qui est une merveille, meilleur RPG sortit ces 10 dernières années, je suis complètement fanboy, merci CDP. 

Je joue aussi à *Rayman : Legends*, bien sympa ce jeu de plate forme, ça change un peu, et graphiquement très jolie. 

Et je joue aussi à *Projet : CARS*, je l'avais acheté à la sortie mais quasiment pas joué. Je commence à jouer sérieusement là, à essayer de battre mes chronos etc... Je joue à la manette Xbox 360 en enlevant toutes les aides à la conduite, c'est bien simu. Dommage qu'il y ait que peu de voitures, et que des "bolides". Ca aurait été marrant comme dans les Gran Turismo, qu'on puisse acheter des voitures lambdas, genre 207 1,4 hdi etc... XD Et même des vieilles voitures, genre deudeush  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Il y a pas besoin d'éditer des fichiers .ini pour le FOV de Bioshock, c'est bien mieux d'utiliser ça:
> https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/
> 
> (Corrige divers petits problèmes avec le ratio d'écran et l'interface et passe le FOV de la valeur de 75° par défaut jusqu'à 110° selon ce que tu choisis, on peut même changer le FOV des armes séparément)
> 
> Pour le reste il faut regarder ici:
> http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/BioShock


Ah ben tiens je vais regarder. Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> attends sagement la Definitive Edition


Ah oui, j'avais zappé ça... vu mon backlog jpeux passer qq mois sur autre chose en effet...

----------


## Safo

> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines pour la seconde fois. Si l'on passe outre les bugs graphiques et que l'on installe le patch non-officiel, on découvre une petite pépite.
> Deus Ex pour la 777ème fois avec le mod GMDX qui permet de virer toutes les incohérences de gameplay et rendre ce dernier plus logique et équilibré en modifiant (entre autres) totalement les skills, l'IA et les stats des armes. Impossible de retourner sur le vanilla (sans parler de cette horreur de Revision).


Ah ouai mais alors la non.
Balancer DX et VTMB dans le meme post c'est limite malhonnete  ::(: 
Manque plus que Stalker et ca fait partis de mon trio du "every time you mention it, someone will reinstall it".

Déjà que je dois finir les DLC de TW3 avant le 12 aout, maintenant c'est rappé  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, encore foutu dans XCOM2, je recommence une campagne du coup.

J'aime bien le coté rogue-like du mode Homme de fer, mais j'aimerai qu'il soit plus travaillé justement.
Par exemple inutile de me faire continuer à trainer ma carcasse quand visiblement je pourrais jamais me relever, faudrait que l'ennemi soit plus agressif quand t'es aux abois.
Et pas la peine non plus de me refaire faire la première mission d'introduction que je fini systématiquement sans aucun blessé maintenant, faut que le début du jeu soit plus rapide. Pourquoi ne pas enregistrer les informations que j'ai déjà eu la partie d'avant pour ne pas me les répéter ?

----------


## Zerger

> J'aime bien le coté rogue-like du mode Homme de fer
> Pourquoi ne pas enregistrer les informations que j'ai déjà eu la partie d'avant pour ne pas me les répéter ?

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a un de nous deux qui a pas compris quelque chose.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Y'a un de nous deux qui a pas compris quelque chose.


La première mission d'introduction (détruire la statue) est aussi un petit piège vicieux si tu l'as déjà fait plusieurs fois: t'auras tendance à te relâcher parce que tu la connais bien, et c'est là que tu va réveiller un pod sur ton flanc qui va massacrer la moitié de ton escouade.  :Death:

----------


## Sylvine

Ba oui mais dans ce cas je recommence la campagne direct.
Ça me paraitrait plus judicieux de te faire commencer la campagne dans le vaisseau/menu, là où tu dois simplement faire des choix stratégiques sans risque.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Sauf que ça irait à l'encontre du concept de rogue-like.

----------


## Sylvine

Il dit qu'il voit pas bien pourquoi.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Le mode Ironman est un mode rogue-like, donc te faire sauter la première mission irait à l'encontre de cet esprit rogue-like. (déjà que le jeu te permet de recommencer à la volée les mission principales du scénario)

Ou sinon dis-toi que c'est pour te permettre d'avoir quelques soldats gradés et donc avec une classe, plutôt que de te balancer direct sur les premières missions avec que des rookies.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le mode Ironman est un mode rogue-like, donc te faire sauter la première mission irait à l'encontre de cet esprit rogue-like.


Je vois toujours pas pourquoi, c'est juste que le jeu démarrerait autrement, ça change rien au concept.




> Ou sinon dis-toi que c'est pour te permettre d'avoir quelques soldats gradés et donc avec une classe, plutôt que de te balancer direct sur les premières missions avec que des rookies.


Oui mais là autant me faire démarrer avec 4 soldats déjà promu vu que de toute façon je vais systématiquement gagner cette première partie sans blessé (ou que je vais recommencer dans le cas contraire), c'est juste une formalité un peu pénible.


Je pense qu'un des points cruciaux dans un bon rogue-like c'est de s'assurer que le début ne lasse pas.

----------


## Narushima

À une époque je jouais à Call of Duty (le premier) en mode rogue-like. Je jouais jusqu'à mourir, puis je recommençais. Heureusement, j'ai pu installé un crack qui enlevait la première mission d'entraînement. C'est le même principe.

----------


## DrLithium

> Ah ouai mais alors la non.
> Balancer DX et VTMB dans le meme post c'est limite malhonnete 
> Manque plus que Stalker et ca fait partis de mon trio du "every time you mention it, someone will reinstall it".
> 
> Déjà que je dois finir les DLC de TW3 avant le 12 aout, maintenant c'est rappé



Aurais-je oublié d'inclure S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dans ma liste ?  ::P: 
Blague à part, j'ai joué à CoP il y a environ un mois et demi de ça avec le mod Misery (j'avais déjà joué à la version vanilla)... J'ai abandonné bien vite. J'imagine qu'une fois habitué le mod est gérable mais quand on débute faut les avoir bien accrochées.  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Ca modifie quoi ce mod Misery?

----------


## schouffy

C'est le mod hardcore.
http://www.miserymod.com/?page_id=306

----------


## Momock

> Oui mais là autant me faire démarrer avec 4 soldats déjà promu vu que de toute façon je vais systématiquement gagner cette première partie sans blessé (ou que je vais recommencer dans le cas contraire), c'est juste une formalité un peu pénible.


Y'a des RPGs qui font ça en plus. Dans Vampire: Bloodlines, par exemple, tu peux sauter la phase de tutoriel et commencer directement par le "vrai jeu" en ayant en ta possession toute l'XP et tous les objets obtenables pendant le tuto. Y'en a d'autres mais c'est le seul qui me vienne à l'esprit tout suite.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba là tu peux aussi, c'est juste qu’après le tuto le vrai jeu démarre par une mission sur le terrain, toujours la même, je pense que c'est une erreur.

Encore une fois je pense que ça serait plus pertinent de commencer sur la carte stratégique avec une poignée de choix à faire d'entrée de jeu, plutôt que te mettre face à un challenge assez simple (mais un peu long) avec une façon idéale de gagner.
En gros tous les débuts de partie seront les mêmes, tu vas gagner cette première mission de façon parfaite, ça n'ajoute pas grande chose.

----------


## s3rgei

Misery c'est une simulation de mendiant anémique et boulimique. Genre tu passes plus de temps à manger du saucisson qu'à explorer la zone. La critique est dure, l'ambiance est vachement bien à côté c'est vraiment dommage que les mécaniques de survies soient si intrusives. En plus au final passé la première moitié du jeu on ne rencontre plus aucun problème pour trouver des vivres, du coup on passe juste son temps à ouvrir son inventaire pour grailler toutes les 2 minutes comme un gros morfale  :nawak:

----------


## poulpator

*Doom* où je viens de tuer mon premier boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


le cyber-demon.

 Je suis un peu mitigé sur la tournure que prend le jeu au bout de 6-7h. Le level design devient assez commun et exigu. Je croisons les doigts pour que ça remonte un peu sur la fin, parce que du coup c'est moins fun qu'au début.
A défaut d'X-COM 2, j'ai commencé *Invisible Inc.* Je n'en suis qu'au début mais c'est vraiment chouette, j'espère juste que le gameplay va s'étoffer rapidement.

----------


## Zerger

> Je croisons les doigts


 :Prey:  :Prey:  :Prey: 

Ca va faire une super signature ça!

Sinon j'ai commencé *Pokémon Uranium* (avec un accent, dans un jeu en anglais), cité dans le topic des niouzes. Ca a l'air sympa mais j'ai tellement jouer à Pokémon, que je suis déjà lassé (syndrôme du Dark Souls) vu que ca ressemble à n'importe quel jeu Pokémon déjà sorti. Ah et le jeu arrive à ne pas être fluide quand le personnage court. Bon, je vais continuer un peu en espérant un petit miracle, on verra bien...

----------


## Sylvine

> A défaut d'X-COM 2, j'ai commencé *Invisible Inc.* Je n'en suis qu'au début mais c'est vraiment chouette, j'espère juste que le gameplay va s'étoffer rapidement.


Laisse tomber ce succédané et prend toi XCOM2, il est en promo à 20 boules.

Là après une phase un peu dure où j'ai perdu la plupart de mes hommes, j'ai réussi à rebondir grâce à mise à niveau du matos de mes hommes, ça s'est fini en apothéose par la destruction d'une base ennemie avec extraction juste quand les renforts ennemis arrivaient.
Vivement le prochain épisode, quand les aliens vont me sortir un truc complétement abusé de leur cul et foutre toute ma partie en l'air en 3 secondes.  :Bave:

----------


## poulpator

> Laisse tomber ce succédané et prend toi XCOM2, il est en promo à 20 boules.


L'avantage d'Invisible Inc. c'est qu'il ne me coûte pas (plus) d'argent. Mais X-COM 2 finira par y passer lui aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca va faire une super signature ça!


Moque toi pas trop de mon patois Normand toi  :tired:

----------


## SCoPmod

> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines pour la seconde fois. Si l'on passe outre les bugs graphiques et que l'on installe le patch non-officiel, on découvre une petite pépite.


 ::wub:: 
Le seul défaut de VTMB, c'est tout le passage interminablement chiant dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


les égouts

  ::): 
Bizarrement, autant la première fois c'est limite insupportable, autant les fois suivantes ça passe beaucoup mieux. Peut-être parce qu'on sait que ça finit par se terminer un jour.  ::ninja:: 





> Deus Ex pour la 777ème fois avec le mod GMDX qui permet de virer toutes les incohérences de gameplay et rendre ce dernier plus logique et équilibré en modifiant (entre autres) totalement les skills, l'IA et les stats des armes. Impossible de retourner sur le vanilla (sans parler de cette horreur de Revision).


Tu ne trouveras de silencieux pour la première fois que seulement quand tu seras à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Hong Kong

, donc réfléchis bien à quels accessoires/mods d'arme tu attaches sur quelle arme  :;): 





> Misery c'est une simulation de mendiant anémique et boulimique. Genre tu passes plus de temps à manger du saucisson qu'à explorer la zone. La critique est dure, l'ambiance est vachement bien à côté c'est vraiment dommage que les mécaniques de survies soient si intrusives. En plus au final passé la première moitié du jeu on ne rencontre plus aucun problème pour trouver des vivres, du coup on passe juste son temps à ouvrir son inventaire pour grailler toutes les 2 minutes comme un gros morfale


Et c't'abomination ajoute une tétrachiée d'objets faisant double emploi (tout ce qui est alimentaire, et... ben en fait, tout, quoi), et qui ne font qu'alourdir les temps de chargement et qu'alourdir le gameplay en lui-même vu qu'on doit à chaque fois lire le petit texte de l'énième nouvel objet qu'on a récupéré dans l'inventaire pour savoir à quoi ça sert exactement. Sans compter qu'une partie d'entre eux sert à un usage particulier que l'on explique même pas au joueur... jamais réussi à faire cuire de la bouffe pour retirer les radiations: les objets sont dispo, mais la procédure exacte n'est pas indiquée.  ::|: 

Donc, DrLithium et Zerger: vous ratez rien, pour Misery  :;):

----------


## Momock

> Le seul défaut de VTMB, c'est tout le passage interminablement chiant dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les égouts


Tout le monde dit ça (je parle de la seconde partie de la phrase, pour la première t'es le premier que je vois l'oser) mais en réalité le passage dans la mansion des kuie-jin est encore pire. Ça a peut-être été corrigé dans un patch non-officiel mais à l'époque les ennemis y respawnaient à l'infini. Et impossible d'y aller furtif sans occultation.

----------


## DrLithium

> Le seul défaut de VTMB, c'est tout le passage interminablement chiant dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les égouts
> 
>  
> Bizarrement, autant la première fois c'est limite insupportable, autant les fois suivantes ça passe beaucoup mieux. Peut-être parce qu'on sait que ça finit par se terminer un jour. 
> ...



C'est vrai que le passage des égouts peuplés par 

Spoiler Alert! 


les monstres créés par le Tzimisce

 est incroyablement long et n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt. Selon moi le jeu s'essouffle un peu une fois arrivé 

Spoiler Alert! 


au manoir d'Hollywood avant de reprendre du poil de la bête une fois arrivé à Chinatown

. L'idée du 

Spoiler Alert! 


snuff movie

 était bien trouvée et colle parfaitement à l'ambiance par contre.

Pour Deus Ex je vais tenter de ghoster le jeu à la manière d'un Thief  :B): . Par ailleurs quel est ton avis sur Revision (si tu y as joué) ? Je l'ai trouvé beaucoup trop bourrin en ce qui me concerne. L'IA est craquée (les membres de la NSF qui 360 no scope alors que d'un point de vue du lore ils ne sont que des miliciens même pas augmentés..) et le level design est bien trop linéaire à mon goût. On sent que les développeurs souscrivent à une certaine idée de Deus Ex (les affrontements à foison, entre autres).

----------


## SCoPmod

> Tout le monde dit ça (je parle de la seconde partie de la phrase, pour la première t'es le premier que je vois l'oser)


Ah mais c'est que j'ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on me reconnaît  ::):  :Audiard:

(en réalité, c'est surtout qu'ayant découvert VTMB sur le tard, à peu prés l'année dernière et grâce au forum Canard PC -gloire éternelle à ceux qui ont fait remonter le topic sur VTMB !-, j'ai échappé à la version non-patchée, donc à... tout le reste des défauts de VTMB "vanilla")

Ah tiens, si, par contre: autre défaut, la quête de Romero avec les zombies dans le cimetierre... quand je me remettrais à VTMB pour terminer ma partie avec un Brujah maxé en Célérité, j'essaierais de voir si c'est humainement faisable, autrement cette quête est une purge infâme. 
Mais ça sera pas avant que j'aie fini Fallout 3, que je découvre en ce moment  ::wub:: 
(j'ai beaucoup lu de commentaires négatifs sur "les textures qui se chargent trop prés", "les bâtiments qui apparaissent sous ton nez", mais dans les faits, l'idée d'un moteur graphique où les structures sont permanentes et les textures chargées seulement quand on est proche, c'était du génie: dans STALKER, quand au loin on voit la tour de la centrale de Tchernobyl et qu'on zoome dessus avec les jumelles, on a qu'une bête texture pixellisée. Dans Fallout 3, quand on voit au loin le sommet du washington monument qui dépasse au-delà d'une colline, on sait que si on veut y aller, là tout de suite, dés maintenant, et marcher jusque-là sans aucun chargement, on peut. Pour l'immersion, c'est grandiose  ::wub::  )  





> mais en réalité le passage dans la mansion des kuie-jin est encore pire. Ça a peut-être été corrigé dans un patch non-officiel mais à l'époque les ennemis y respawnaient à l'infini. Et impossible d'y aller furtif sans occultation.


Mmm... dans mon souvenir, ils respawnent toujours à l'infini, mais ça m'a pas dérangé plus que ça au départ (Nosfé avec Occultation au max), ni par la suite (Toreador maxé en Tir). Le passage des 

Spoiler Alert! 


égouts -et du Terrier Nosfé !-

, je trouve qu'il remporte quand même la palme de la chiantitude comparé au palais Kuei-Jin pour une grande raison toute conne: l'environnement. Errer comme un con à chercher son chemin pendant des heures dans un décor à dominance gris-marron, c'est lourd... c'est plus insupportable que de mitrailler ad vitam des péons par paquets de dix dans un beau palais Chinois, je trouve.
Maintenant si tu avais bâti un perso spécialisé en mêlée, j'comprends ton désarroi  ::|: 





> C'est vrai que le passage des égouts peuplés par 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les monstres créés par le Tzimisce
> 
>  est incroyablement long et n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt. Selon moi le jeu s'essouffle un peu une fois arrivé 
> 
> ...


Tout pareil  ::): 

Revision pour Deus Ex, j'y ais pas joué donc je peux pas te répondre malheureusement -mais ton post m'incite pas à m'y mettre  ::happy2::

----------


## schouffy

Il y a plein de passages à chier dans VTMB... Tout le dernier tiers est à jeter, et y'a d'autres beaux étrons disséminés par ci par là.
Franchement le début est sympa niveau roleplay mais c'est tellement l'ascenseur émotionnel ce jeu que j'aurais du mal à le recommander.

----------


## Gloppy

> *Doom* où je viens de tuer mon premier boss 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le cyber-demon.
> 
>  Je suis un peu mitigé sur la tournure que prend le jeu au bout de 6-7h. Le level design devient assez commun et exigu. Je croisons les doigts pour que ça remonte un peu sur la fin, parce que du coup c'est moins fun qu'au début.


Je trouve pour ma part qu'une sorte de répétitivité s'installe et il est probable que la fin de *DOOM* ne soit pas à la hauteur du plaisir ressenti au départ. D'un autre côté, les combats sont toujours de vrais générateurs d'adrénaline et ça jusqu'au bout (enfin, jusqu'au chapitre 13 où je suis, en tout cas). Mais, pour ma part, je ne joue plus que par courtes sessions, notamment parce que je me fais souvent tuer et que je dois recommencer chaque gros combat (avec plusieurs vagues d'assaillants puissants) plusieurs fois. Un meilleur joueur n'aura pas forcément le même ressenti. 
Pour ce qui est du level design, tu vas encore avoir droit à de jolies surprises/de chouettes arènes.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Ah tiens, si, par contre: autre défaut, la quête de Romero avec les zombies dans le cimetierre... quand je me remettrais à VTMB pour terminer ma partie avec un Brujah maxé en Célérité, j'essaierais de voir si c'est humainement faisable, autrement cette quête est une purge infâme.


j'ai toujours pensé que c'était plutot une référence à dellamorte dellamore : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dellamorte_Dellamore

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a plein de passages à chier dans VTMB... Tout le dernier tiers est à jeter, et y'a d'autres beaux étrons disséminés par ci par là.
> Franchement le début est sympa niveau roleplay mais c'est tellement l'ascenseur émotionnel ce jeu que j'aurais du mal à le recommander.


Tout pareil. Ce que je trouve le plus étrange dans le jeu c'est finalement le scénario qui est très imprégné des romans et de la v3 du jdr, du coup du saute directement la côté gothique-punk de l'univers pour sauter tête la première dans le côté super heros-illumati de l'univers. Or si tu es novices de cet univers, je pense que tu dois pas y comprendre grand chose au final.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Doom* où je viens de tuer mon premier boss 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le cyber-demon.
> 
>  Je suis un peu mitigé sur la tournure que prend le jeu au bout de 6-7h. Le level design devient assez commun et exigu. Je croisons les doigts pour que ça remonte un peu sur la fin, parce que du coup c'est moins fun qu'au début.
> A défaut d'X-COM 2, j'ai commencé *Invisible Inc.* Je n'en suis qu'au début mais c'est vraiment chouette, j'espère juste que le gameplay va s'étoffer rapidement.


Poulpator, je te décerne le prix du spoiler le plus inutile du forum de 2016 so far  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Vivement le prochain épisode, quand les aliens vont me sortir un truc complétement abusé de leur cul et foutre toute ma partie en l'air en 3 secondes.


Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.
Va niquer ta mère.

----------


## Narushima

> Poulpator, je te décerne le prix du spoiler le plus inutile du forum de 2016 so far




Spoiler tactique :

----------


## raspyrateur

> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.
> Va niquer ta mère.


HAHAHAHAHA.

Fait le jeu en difficulté max normal, c'est déjà suffisamment pas de la tarte pour t'occuper. Tu referas de l'iron man quand tu connaitras mieux le jeu.

----------


## Gloppy

> Spoiler tactique :
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...406/Protip.jpg


Heureusement que je l'ai déjà vaincu, sinon j'aurais été dégoûté que tu exposes tous les détails tactiques pour

Spoiler Alert! 


 le 

vaincre. Je trouve ça vachement dommage, ça gâche le plaisir, franchement...

----------


## Hippolyte

> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Fait le jeu en difficulté max normal, c'est déjà suffisamment pas de la tarte pour t'occuper. Tu referas de l'iron man quand tu connaitras mieux le jeu.



Je dirais exactement l'inverse ! J'ai fait ma première partie en vétéran (deuxième niveau de difficulté) et ironman, je l'ai réussi du premier coup, beaucoup de moments de tension mais le jeu est assez tolérant. On peut se prendre plusieurs défaites et réussir à se relever.
Et ça rend chaque rencontre avec un nouvel alien ou une nouvelle situation bien plus excitante. En fait, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de jouer une première partie sans ironman, quitte à mettre en facile. C'est ce qui rend l'apprentissage aussi savoureux.
Et pour moi, c'est salvateur. Je suis un mauvais joueur (dans les deux sens) et ça m'apprend à ravaler ma fierté, même si j'abuse toujours du alt+f4.

----------


## Anonyme112

Moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de jouer en ironman de façon générale... Il suffit d'un bug ou d'une corruption de sauvegarde pour tout foutre en l'air. Autant se fixer des règles soi-même et jouer en normal.

----------


## Sylvine

> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Fait le jeu en difficulté max normal, c'est déjà suffisamment pas de la tarte pour t'occuper. Tu referas de l'iron man quand tu connaitras mieux le jeu.


J'ai pas encore perdu, c'était juste une bataille assez frustrante.

Et non je joue pas en normal, sinon ça va être la fête à la sauvegarde, ça m'amuse pas.
Je préfère baisser la difficulté (je suis que sur la deuxième difficulté sur 4) qu'enlever l'ironman.


Ce qui me saoule le plus c'est le coup des ennemis que tu "actives" en t'approchant, ça limite tellement ton style de jeu. A chaque fois que t'essaye de faire un petit contournement tu sers les miches parce que tu sais que tu risques d'attirer 3 connards de plus dans le combat.
Je préférais avoir des ennemis nettement moins puissants (le nombre d'attaque de base style prise de contrôle ou la langue des serpents qui ont une capacité à te foutre instantanément dans la merde) mais qui attendent pas comme des glands à 20 mètres de leurs potes qui se font flinguer.

----------


## William Vaurien

> *KOTOR*
> 
> Ça a salement vieilli, que ce soit au niveau de l'ergonomie (une purge) ou du visuel (c'est vide, anguleux, bourré de clones) mais pour l'instant je trouve ça pas mal. Donc j'avance.







> Ben ça a mal vieilli, c'est tout. C'était excellent à l'époque, je l'ai fini deux ou trois fois.


Il me faisait déjà chier à l'époque de sa sortie... Avec son status de "jeu culte" je me disais que j'avais du rater quelque chose à l'époque. Du coup je l'ai récupéré sur tablette. 
Le portage est techniquement admirable (parfaite gestion de la souris via écran tactile), par contre je l'ai trouvé aussi pénible. 
J'ai poussé un peu plus loin que lors de sa sortie: je crois que j'avais lâché l'affaire à l'académie Jedi et là je me suis arrêté après Tatooine. 

Je trouve l'histoire chiante, et le design des cartes qui t'oblige à traverser des décors grands, vides et moches très pénible. 

Je n'ai pas non plus accroché aux Mass Effect, que j'ai trouvé du même tonneau.

Sinon pour rester dans le vif du sujet: je joue à Witcher 3. J'ai une quarantaine d'heure de jeu. Je suis sidéré par la qualité de l'ensemble autant visuel que sur le monde en lui-même.

Et j'ai une partie de Baldur's Gate 2 Enhanced Edition sur tablette qui me rappel des bons souvenirs  ::):  J'ai presque bouclé toutes les quêtes de l'acte 2 et après avoir passé du temps avec chacun des PNJ rencontré j'ai une équipe quasi définitive  ::): 
Pour celui qui se demandait si ça valait le coup de tester les BG après avoir trouvé KOTOR nul, je dirais que ce n'est pas vraiment comparable. Je recommanderais pour ma part de tester un peu avant de les oublier définitivement. 

Pour quelqu'un qui ne connait pas la série, je recommanderais la version enhanced: pas besoin de se farcir des mods cryptiques avant de commencer à jouer. Je trouve la version tablette parfaite pour ce jeu: le petit écran évite un peu le côté 'bouillie de pixels' et l'interface du jeu se prête a peu près bien au tactile.

----------


## DCX

Je viens de réinstaller *Mafia* avec tout les patchs qui vont bien 
Je n'ai jamais dépassé la première mission lors de mes anciennes installations car je persistais à vouloir faire reconnaître un pad à ce foutu jeu, j'ai toujours fais les GTA-like avec une manette et je ne vois pas pourquoi celui-ci passerait outre.
Bref après avoir écumé le net pour y remédier et tenter deux-trois trucs je me résigne et je vais y jouer au clavier/souris.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Laisse tomber ce succédané et prend toi XCOM2, il est en promo à 20 boules.


Où ça ? Je le prendrais bien à ce prix, là, tout de suite, maintenant !
Mais IsThereAnyDeal me trouve queud à moins de 33 roros...  ::sad::

----------


## Gloppy

> Où ça ? Je le prendrais bien à ce prix, là, tout de suite, maintenant !
> Mais IsThereAnyDeal me trouve queud à moins de 33 roros...


Il y a eu de grosse promos sur Gamesplanet UK il y a quelques jours. Mais là, retour au prix habituel (28£).

----------


## Sylvine

TANT PIS !

Mais bon, je pense qu'il va probablement retomber dans ces eaux là prochainement, on a franchi un cap dans la vie commerciale du jeu.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Et ça rend chaque rencontre avec un nouvel alien ou une nouvelle situation bien plus excitante. En fait, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de jouer une première partie sans ironman, quitte à mettre en facile. C'est ce qui rend l'apprentissage aussi savoureux.


Personnellement, le premier Andromède que j'ai rencontré je l'ai two shot. Au final j'ai découvert les capacités de cet alien uniquement grace au psy. 
Ce que je veux dire par là c'est qu'iron man ou pas, les règles du jeu sont les mêmes, et le système fait que tu dois éviter au maximum de laisser un ennemis valide à la fin de ton tour. Ce que change l'iron man c'est que tu es une victime de la création de map procédurale, des lignes de vue foireuses, et des spawn de 3 pods sur un même mêtre carré.

Je joue en normal diff max en vanilla avec les dlc officiels, je dois faire moins d'un reload par mission...

Quand je vois que certains ont déjà passé plus de 700heures sur ce jeu parce qu'ils se mette au défi de terminer en iron man en diff max je me dis qu'on a pas tous autant de temps de jeu devant nous. D'autant plus que 50% du temps d'une partie d'xcom ne sert globalement à rien car ce sont des animation et des switch de perso pour avoir des indicatation sur le % de hit et des scrolling dans tout les sens pour bien comprendre la topographie.

----------


## poulpator

> Heureusement que je l'ai déjà vaincu, sinon j'aurais été dégoûté que tu exposes tous les détails tactiques pour
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  le 
> 
> vaincre. Je trouve ça vachement dommage, ça gâche le plaisir, franchement...


Je vous 

Spoiler Alert! 


merde tous

  :tired:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Il y a eu de grosse promos sur Gamesplanet UK il y a quelques jours. Mais là, retour au prix habituel (28£).





> TANT PIS !
> 
> Mais bon, je pense qu'il va probablement retomber dans ces eaux là prochainement, on a franchi un cap dans la vie commerciale du jeu.


Bon, tant pis, comme disait un ami organiste.
C'est pas comme si j'avais pas un trillion de jeux à terminer entre steam et les différentes consoles.
Merci les gens !

----------


## Gloppy

> Je vous 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> merde tous


En fait, c'était sympa de ta part (vu qu'au moment où j'ai commencé DOOM, j'ignorais la nature du boss en question... même si le générique du jeu a une petite tendance à _spoiler_)

----------


## jeanba

Pris d'un coup de nostalgie, j'ai réinstallé bejewelled classic sur ma tablette.
C'est drôle, mais le premier mot qui m'est venu à l'esprit sur le modèle économique n'est pas "pay to win", mais vraiment "pay to cheat" : on a perdu, mais le jeu nous propose un moyen de continuer quand même, vraiment de la triche. Dans le fond, c'est la même chose dans Candy Crush ..., mais cela ne m'avait jamais sauté aux yeux à ce point.
Heureusement, on peut cocher une option pour que ces relances s'arrêtent

----------


## Illynir

Oui, la plupart des F2P misent avant tout sur la frustration du joueur pour lui offrir des services payants capable d'apaiser cette frustration, ici en l’occurrence perdre.

Et sur tablette c'est un peu le royaume du F2P abusé quand même, même si certains sortent du lot.

----------


## Ramenos

En ce moment, je joue à du vieux et du moins vieux, à savoir : Styx, Baldur's Gate 1, Borderlands 2, Underrail et Darkest Dungeon.

----------


## Momock

> Tout pareil. Ce que je trouve le plus étrange dans le jeu c'est finalement le scénario qui est très imprégné des romans et de la v3 du jdr, du coup du saute directement la côté gothique-punk de l'univers pour sauter tête la première dans le côté super heros-illumati de l'univers. Or si tu es novices de cet univers, je pense que tu dois pas y comprendre grand chose au final.


Nan, découvrir l'univers via ce jeu aura été un vrai bonheur pour moi (honnêtement c'est la seule raison qui m'a fait y rejouer encore et encore). Y'a suffisament d'informations disséminées via les personnages (par les quêtes qu'ils te donnent et les situations dans lesquelles ils se trouvent plutôt que par du pavé de texte façon codex de merde de The Bitcher et Mass Errect, ce qui est excellent) pour qu'on s'y retrouve. En plus on RP un perso qui ne connaît rien à cet univers, donc c'est parfait.

----------


## Pluton

Je joue à Doom, le vrai. Enfin ZDoom donc la clique 1, 2 etc...
Avec un mod qui rajoute le rechargement obligatoire des armes, l'action de pomper le shotgun en click droit, le tout avec les animations et les sons qui vont bien... Avec un map générator qui te créé un megawad tout neuf de plusieurs maps qui tiennent la route en 12 secondes.

Je crois que j'ai trouvé le FPS ultime et interminable.
:Bave:

----------


## schouffy

Un level design parfait, généré procéduralement.  :B):

----------


## Narushima

Le hasard fait mieux les choses.

----------


## doshu

> Je joue à Doom, le vrai. Enfin ZDoom donc la clique 1, 2 etc...
> Avec un mod qui rajoute le rechargement obligatoire des armes, l'action de pomper le shotgun en click droit, le tout avec les animations et les sons qui vont bien... Avec un map générator qui te créé un megawad tout neuf de plusieurs maps qui tiennent la route en 12 secondes.
> 
> Je crois que j'ai trouvé le FPS ultime et interminable.
> :Bave:


Tu peux détailler stp ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ce qui me saoule le plus c'est le coup des ennemis que tu "actives" en t'approchant, ça limite tellement ton style de jeu. A chaque fois que t'essaye de faire un petit contournement tu sers les miches parce que tu sais que tu risques d'attirer 3 connards de plus dans le combat.
> Je préférais avoir des ennemis nettement moins puissants (le nombre d'attaque de base style prise de contrôle ou la langue des serpents qui ont une capacité à te foutre instantanément dans la merde) mais qui attendent pas comme des glands à 20 mètres de leurs potes qui se font flinguer.


Ouais c'est ma plus grosse critique de XCOM 1 & 2 par rapport au vénérable ancêtre EU. Dans EU t'avais vraiment le côté ratissage pour exterminer la vermine communiste, avec l'alien que tu trouves au bout de ton flingue au détour d'une baraque, ou l'enfoiré qui te contourne pendant que tu le cherche dans son vaisseau.

Là avec le tour gratos qu'ils ont en plus, ça tue complètement ce genre de situation et ça force à jouer tout le monde en overwatch + un scout dans les phases de recherche. C'est toujours la même stratégie, même si c'est un poil mieux avec le concealment (ça autorise une action quand tu as l'initiative). Puis les aliens te calculent et se mettent à couvert même si t'es planqué derrière deux bagnoles, les gars ont un sixième sens d'araignée.

----------


## Supergounou

*Fallout 4*

Je me fais encore baiser par Bethesda. Je trouve ça chiant, sans grand intérêt, limite le degrés zéro du gameplay et ne parlons même pas du level design, et pourtant à chaque fois que je le lance je perds toute notion du temps et me retrouve 3h après à regarder l'heure pour la première fois. Foutu désir d'exploration.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Nan, découvrir l'univers via ce jeu aura été un vrai bonheur pour moi (honnêtement c'est la seule raison qui m'a fait y rejouer encore et encore). Y'a suffisament d'informations disséminées via les personnages (par les quêtes qu'ils te donnent et les situations dans lesquelles ils se trouvent plutôt que par du pavé de texte façon codex de merde de The Bitcher et Mass Errect, ce qui est excellent) pour qu'on s'y retrouve. En plus on RP un perso qui ne connaît rien à cet univers, donc c'est parfait.


Sauf que l'univers décrit dans BL est très orienté jyhad/eternal struggle (la guerre des mathusala, les anciens vampires qui n'ont plus rien d'humain). Or la mascarade, peu importe la secte (camrilla, sabbat, anarch, clans indé) c'est avant tout des luttes de pouvoirs  politiques voir des guerres urbaines. 
En gros dans le jeu tu sautes tout de suite dans la couche "haute" de l'univers vampire avec des thématiques qui ne concernent pas vraiment l'embrace ou le neonate., et qui en tout cas t'éloigne directement de tout l'aspect "introspectif" du jeu (qu'est ce qu'un humain, comment être un vampire, qu'est ce que je vais faire pour l’éternité, comment survivre parmi mes pairs, etc ).
En occurrence c'est comme si on sautait tout batman pour directement aller dans la justice league...

Il y a pleins d'exemples de ce genre là dans le jeu, tel que les surfeurs thin blood qui t'expliquent qu'ils ne sont pas vraiment des vampires et qu'il ne sont plus des humains non plus mais qui savent qu'ils sont un signe de la gehenne (déjà comment il le savent, ? vu que c'est surtout le discours des nodistes, du sabbat et des hérétiques cainites, donc des vampires qui valident l’existence des antédiluviens...soit les thèses inverse de la camarilla qui est sensé être forte à LA dans le setting de bloodline).
C'est une thématique qui est assez importante dans le JDR, et l’expédier en un dialogue dans le jeu, sans vrai mise en contexte c'est maladroit ou inutile. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y avait d'autres moyens de mettre du surnaturel chez des surfeurs, et que si le choix des thin blood a été fait... pourquoi, parce qu'en l'état c'est creux et stérile pour un initié, et pour un novice ça déforme la thématique  ?

----------


## azruqh

> *Fallout 4*
> 
> Je me fais encore baiser par Bethesda. Je trouve ça chiant, sans grand intérêt, limite le degrés zéro du gameplay et ne parlons même pas du level design, et pourtant à chaque fois que je le lance je perds toute notion du temps et me retrouve 3h après à regarder l'heure pour la première fois. Foutu désir d'exploration.


Excellente analyse de _Fallout 4_, le jeu dans lequel tu passes un temps fou à espérer que ce temps fou ne soit pas complètement perdu.

----------


## Supergounou

Rendez moi Fallout 1/2  ::'(:

----------


## Pluton

Alors il faut :
- Le WAD original de doom 2
- Zdoom ou GZDoom
- Le minimod ici, que j'ai maladroitement bidouillé finalement tout seul avec Slumped en changeant une ligne dans "Decorate", à savoir dans la partie ACTOR PerkFist : Fist replaces Fist:
chercher la ligne :
M1:TNT1 A 1 A_ChangeFlag("PICKUP", TRUE)
Et il faut virer la ligne de code juste en dessous de celle-là.

Du coup le truc un peu chiant vu que c'est une bidouille merdique c'est que au début de chaque nouvelle partie faut équiper le poing vide, faire un clic droit, ensuite c'est bon tu sauvegardes et ta partie se déroule normalement.

Si tu fais pas la bidouille ce mod t'oblige à te mettre mains nues et à cliquer droit pour ramasser les items, c'est super chiant. Là tu le fais qu'une fois en lançant une partie.

Tu sauve le fichier puis tu change son extension en .wad

- Le générateur de mapOblige

Enfin, dans le ini de Zdoom faut, dans la section 
[Global.Autoload]
ajouter la ligne :
Path=$PROGDIR/DooM_Reload_Ver_2015.07.26.wad

et ensuite bah tu fais tes wad avec Oblige puis tu le lance avec Zdoom en sélectionnant Doom II au démarrage, et roule.

----------


## Zerger

Toujours quelques parties quotidiennes de *Downwell* et la vache! C'est vraiment mon coup de coeur du moment  :Bave: 

Le jeu pourrait ressembler à un vieux jeu chelou de Nes avec ses 4 couleurs maxi, ses sprites minimalistes et son son 8bits.
Mais dès le moment où on pose les doigts sur la manette  ::wub:: 



C'est fluide, rapide, nerveux, avec du bon screenshake (qui ne gêne pas pas la lisibilité comme ca peut l'être dans Nuclear Throne), le gameplay comprend quelques subitilités...
Bref les sensations sont immédiates et surtout putain de bonnes ! Et les parties rapides permettent au jeu d'être un bon petit défouloir quand on a 5 minutes à perdre  :;): 

Et quand on voit que le jeu ne vaut que 3 euros, il n'y a vraiment aucune raison de ne pas le tester.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Toujours quelques parties quotidiennes de *Downwell* et la vache! C'est vraiment mon coup de coeur du moment 
> 
> Le jeu pourrait ressembler à un vieux jeu chelou de Nes avec ses 4 couleurs maxi, ses sprites minimalistes et son son 8bits.
> Mais dès le moment où on pose les doigts sur la manette 
> 
> http://downwellgame.com/images/scree...mated1-feb.gif
> 
> C'est fluide, rapide, nerveux, avec du bon screenshake (*qui ne gêne pas pas la lisibilité comme ca peut l'être dans Nuclear Throne*), le gameplay comprend quelques subitilités...
> Bref les sensations sont immédiates et surtout putain de bonnes ! Et les parties rapides permettent au jeu d'être un bon petit défouloir quand on a 5 minutes à perdre 
> ...


ahah grillé ! Je savais qu'il fallait pas que je m'achète NT !
(et oui Downwell c'est bien)

----------


## Zerger

Bah je pensais à la fois ou je me suis retrouvé face au boss final avec un triple-machinegun dans une main et un autre truc aussi bourrin dans l'autre (genre double shotgun). Pour le coup, ouais, j'étais obligé de tirer par salve sinon ca devenait illisible à l'écran. Le screenshake dans Nuclear Throne peut etre assez bourrin.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le screenshake dans Nuclear Throne peut etre assez bourrin.


Mais il est complètement paramétrable dans les options, on peut même le supprimer entièrement  :;):

----------


## schouffy

C'est bien sur Android Downwell ? Je cherche un truc pour quand je fais caca.

----------


## Zerger

> Mais il est complètement paramétrable dans les options, on peut même le supprimer entièrement


Genre ca ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Là ce serait limite trop.

----------


## Nono

> j'ai toujours pensé que c'était plutot une référence à dellamorte dellamore : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dellamorte_Dellamore


Possible, mais il me semble que le perso qui te file la quête s'appelle bel et bien Romero.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Possible, mais il me semble que le perso qui te file la quête s'appelle bel et bien Romero.


http://vtmb.wikia.com/wiki/Romero

A ba en fait je ne suis pas le seul à penser ça, mais je ne me rappelais plus du nom de pnj en tout cas. En gros c'est un easter egg patchwork !  ::ninja::

----------


## SCoPmod

> Bon, tant pis, comme disait un ami organiste.


Joli  ::): 





> Envoyé par SCoPmod
> 
> Ah tiens, si, par contre: autre défaut, la quête de Romero avec les zombies dans le cimetierre... quand je me remettrais à VTMB pour terminer ma partie avec un Brujah maxé en Célérité, j'essaierais de voir si c'est humainement faisable, autrement cette quête est une purge infâme.
> 
> 
> j'ai toujours pensé que c'était plutot une référence à dellamorte dellamore : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dellamorte_Dellamore


Mmm, je doute que des développeurs de jeux vidéos Américains aient pu connaître un film d'art et d'essai "Européen" qui datait déjà d'à peu prés une 10aine d'années quand ils développaient VTMB, surtout que le choix du nom Romero pour le PNJ semble indiquer qu'ils avaient surtout en tête un clin d'oeil juste pour les films de Romero... alors on pourrait en effet dire "Romero, réalisateur de films Italiens, précisément films de genre...", mais j'ai quand même tendance à penser que ses films devaient être plus connus outre-Atlantique que Dellamorte Dellamore  ::blink:: 





> Tout pareil. Ce que je trouve le plus étrange dans le jeu c'est finalement le scénario qui est très imprégné des romans et de la v3 du jdr, du coup du saute directement la côté gothique-punk de l'univers pour sauter tête la première dans le côté super heros-illumati de l'univers. Or si tu es novices de cet univers, je pense que tu dois pas y comprendre grand chose au final.


Il est encore trouvable, le JdR ? Juste pour la collection, il m'intéresserait bien.






> plutôt que par du pavé de texte façon codex de merde de The Bitcher et Mass E*rr*ect


Si c'est involontaire, la faute de frappe est cocasse  ::): 






> Sauf que l'univers décrit dans BL est très orienté jyhad/eternal struggle (la guerre des mathusala, les anciens vampires qui n'ont plus rien d'humain). Or la mascarade, peu importe la secte (camrilla, sabbat, anarch, clans indé) c'est avant tout des luttes de pouvoirs  politiques voir des guerres urbaines. 
> En gros dans le jeu tu sautes tout de suite dans la couche "haute" de l'univers vampire avec des thématiques qui ne concernent pas vraiment l'embrace ou le neonate., et qui en tout cas t'éloigne directement de tout l'aspect "introspectif" du jeu (qu'est ce qu'un humain, comment être un vampire, qu'est ce que je vais faire pour l’éternité, comment survivre parmi mes pairs, etc ).
> En occurrence c'est comme si on sautait tout batman pour directement aller dans la justice league...


Ah, très juste... bien vu. Mais je crois que c'était une entorse à l'univers directement imputable au média jeu vidéo: comment rendre un FPS/RPG attractif, surtout pour le nouveau-venu qui découvre l'univers en même temps que le jeu, si on se limite à l'aspect introspectif du JdR ? M'est d'avis que ça a dû être un sacrifice inévitable: sans action, il ne se serait pas vendu...






> Il y a pleins d'exemples de ce genre là dans le jeu, tel que les surfeurs thin blood qui t'expliquent qu'ils ne sont pas vraiment des vampires et qu'il ne sont plus des humains non plus mais qui savent qu'ils sont un signe de la gehenne (déjà comment il le savent, ? vu que c'est surtout le discours des nodistes, du sabbat et des hérétiques cainites, donc des vampires qui valident l’existence des antédiluviens...soit les thèses inverse de la camarilla qui est sensé être forte à LA dans le setting de bloodline).
> C'est une thématique qui est assez importante dans le JDR, et l’expédier en un dialogue dans le jeu, sans vrai mise en contexte c'est maladroit ou inutile. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y avait d'autres moyens de mettre du surnaturel chez des surfeurs, et que si le choix des thin blood a été fait... pourquoi, parce qu'en l'état c'est creux et stérile pour un initié, et pour un novice ça déforme la thématique  ?


A la limite, on peut considérer que c'est des fragments de d'explications qu'ils ont recueilli ici ou là, voire des bribes de ce qu'ils ont compris en entendant parler entre eux les vampires confirmés qui venaient à chaque fois leur poutrer la gueule pour le fun.

Ce qui m'a le plus dérangé dans VTMB, sans être le fan absolu du JdR que jusque-là j'avais juste longuement feuilleté à plusieurs occasions, c'est l'idée "avortée mais pas complétement" concernant l'identité du chauffeur de taxi. "Avortée mais pas complétement", parce que même si il n'est dit nulle part officiellement que c'est monsieur C. (ça apparaît dans les fichiers, l'idée a finalement été abandonnée), la scène finale montre quand même 

Spoiler Alert! 


une aura particulièrement surnaturelle autour de lui

. Valait mieux ne rien laisser du tout, même ça, et virer complétement l'idée au lieu de laisser une énigme potentielle exister/perdurer.






> Alors il faut :
> (...)


Sois béni.  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

> Sois béni.


Surtout pas  ::): 

Dis-moi si ça fonctionne chez toi, ou si tu trouves un moyen moins merdique que moi de rétablir l'auto pick-up d'items.
L'aspect "je dois recharger mon shotgun" vachement sympa, ça donne un bon rythme aux bastons.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Mmm, je doute que des développeurs de jeux vidéos Américains aient pu connaître un film d'art et d'essai "Européen" qui datait déjà d'à peu prés une 10aine d'années quand ils développaient VTMB, surtout que le choix du nom Romero pour le PNJ semble indiquer qu'ils avaient surtout en tête un clin d'oeil juste pour les films de Romero... alors on pourrait en effet dire "Romero, réalisateur de films Italiens, précisément films de genre...", mais j'ai quand même tendance à penser que ses films devaient être plus connus outre-Atlantique que Dellamorte Dellamore


C'est un film assez connu dans le milieu du film fantastique (au sens large). On a tendance à l'oublier, mais le prix fantastique de gerardmer/avoriaz c'est un vrai label en réalité, et DD a eu le prix du jury.




> Il est encore trouvable, le JdR ? Juste pour la collection, il m'intéresserait bien.


En ebook ça se trouve facilement oui, après va plutôt sur la section canard dé pour en savoir plus.






> Ah, très juste... bien vu. Mais je crois que c'était une entorse à l'univers directement imputable au média jeu vidéo: comment rendre un FPS/RPG attractif, surtout pour le nouveau-venu qui découvre l'univers en même temps que le jeu, si on se limite à l'aspect introspectif du JdR ? M'est d'avis que ça a dû être un sacrifice inévitable: sans action, il ne se serait pas vendu...


Le truc c'est que le fondement des guerres cama/sabbat/anarch est purement idéologique et découle en grande partie de la dite introspection des vampires. Et que dans le background, tout cela est beaucoup plus important, ou disons beaucoup plus primordiale à comprendre pour les joueurs que la couche Jyhad/Eternal Struggle qui de toute façon n'est plus jouable à l'échelle d'un JDR.






> A la limite, on peut considérer que c'est des fragments de d'explications qu'ils ont recueilli ici ou là, voire des bribes de ce qu'ils ont compris en entendant parler entre eux les vampires confirmés qui venaient à chaque fois leur poutrer la gueule pour le fun.


C'est trop long a expliquer pourquoi, mais ce que tu propose est trop tiré par les cheveux. Enfin, dans l'absolu ça n'est qu'un détail.




> Ce qui m'a le plus dérangé dans VTMB, sans être le fan absolu du JdR que jusque-là j'avais juste longuement feuilleté à plusieurs occasions, c'est l'idée "avortée mais pas complétement" concernant l'identité du chauffeur de taxi. "Avortée mais pas complétement", parce que même si il n'est dit nulle part officiellement que c'est monsieur C. (ça apparaît dans les fichiers, l'idée a finalement été abandonnée), la scène finale montre quand même 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une aura particulièrement surnaturelle autour de lui
> 
> . Valait mieux ne rien laisser du tout, même ça, et virer complétement l'idée au lieu de laisser une énigme potentielle exister/perdurer.


Je pense qu'ils l'ont retirés cela parce que c'est vraiment un twist au rabais.

----------


## Gloppy

> Il est encore trouvable, le JdR ? Juste pour la collection, il m'intéresserait bien.


J'allais te dire que justement Humble (Book) Bundle faisait une opération autour de Vampire / World of Darkness (bouquin numériques en anglais, donc). Mais je constate que celui-ci est terminé... :-/

----------


## Haraban

> L'aspect "je dois recharger mon shotgun" vachement sympa, ça donne un bon rythme aux bastons.


Ça n'a pas tendance à ralentir franchement le rythme du coup? Dans Brutal Doom y'a un rechargement également (vraiment basique et anormalement rapide ceci dit, et y'a pas besoin de pomper) mais il n’empiète pas sur la nervosité et la rapidité inhérente au jeu.

----------


## Pluton

Ca ralenti un peu mais moi j'aime bien. En fait y'a le rechargement (introduction des cartouches dans le pompe) ET pompage du fusil.
Genre tu as vidé tes balles sauf une, mais pas pompé (click droit) et tu recharges, il n'introduit que le nombre de cartouches possibles, puis si tu tire ça fait clic, faut pomper, et là tu peux encore reload si tu veux réintroduire la dernière cartouche. Ou continuer à tirer.

L'introduction des cartouches est très rapide, mais le tout effectivement ralentit le rythme du pompe. J'aime carrément avoir à battre en retraite et j'ai toujours trouvé les armes "compliquées" plus intéressantes dans les FPS. Ici ça rend les ennemis basiques (zombies et imps) un chouilla plus emmerdants puisqu'ils t'obligent à vider ton chargeur et à le recharger.

Finalement ça ralenti la boucherie mais ça t'accélère les déplacements et les clics et recharges donc t'es aussi actif au final, et de manière plus variée.

----------


## schouffy

C'est quand même un peu chiant de devoir reload dans Brutal Doom mais comme la puissance du pompe a été augmentée ça passe.

----------


## Pluton

Après dans le mod que j'utilise y'a genre 8 ou 10 cartouches dans le shotgun donc on peut presque vider une salle complète avant de recharger. Presque  ::ninja:: 

La mitrailleuse a des chargeurs de 100 balles, c'est bien équilibré car ça défouraille bien comme il faut mais faut juste, à un moment, songer à reload sinon c'est la merde "clic clic clic"

----------


## Supergounou

*Fallout 4*.

C'est ouf comment avec quelques mods, on peut transformer un jeu moche et injouable, en quelque chose d'un peu plus attirant.

----------


## Momock

> Ah, très juste... bien vu. Mais je crois que c'était une entorse à l'univers directement imputable au média jeu vidéo: comment rendre un FPS/RPG attractif, surtout pour le nouveau-venu qui découvre l'univers en même temps que le jeu, si on se limite à l'aspect introspectif du JdR ? M'est d'avis que ça a dû être un sacrifice inévitable: sans action, il ne se serait pas vendu...


Mais il ne s'_est_ pas vendu.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Fallout 4*.
> 
> C'est ouf comment avec quelques mods, on peut transformer un jeu moche et injouable, en quelque chose d'un peu plus attirant.


J'espère que t'as eu la décence de ne pas installer le mod qui transforme le monde du jeu en paradis pour Popeye tout vert-épinard bien dégueulasse  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

::O: 

Non, mais t'as un lien?

----------


## UndeadThings

> J'espère que t'as eu la décence de ne pas installer le mod qui transforme le monde du jeu en paradis pour Popeye tout vert-épinard bien dégueulasse


Y'a un mod pour jouer a Fallout 3 sur Fallout 4?  ::huh::

----------


## SCoPmod

> Envoyé par SCoPmod
> 
> Sois béni. 
> 
> 
> Surtout pas


Si. Par Freyja la séductrice et Isis et Al-Lilat et Amaterasu la mére-soleil, qu'elles t'apportent santé/gloire/femmes/tout ce que tu veux: ça fait tellement longtemps que je voulais un FPS où on doit réarmer manuellement le shotgun, rien que pour voir si en termes de gameplay c'est une idée viable ou si ça ralentit tellement l'action que c'est une "ellipse" inévitable pour qu'un jeu reste ludique, merci énormément  ::): 

J'essaierais de m'y mettre ce week-end, je te ferais un compte-rendu dans le topic dédié à Doom pour te dire si ça marche (rappelle-le moi par MP si j'oubliais), par contre pour ce qui est de rétablir l'auto pick-up d'items, je suis loin d'avoir le niveau requis sur le plan technique (à part tripatouiller du .xml quand on m'a dit quoi fait quoi et des .ltx quand les dévs ont laissé des commentaires compréhensibles, je sais pas faire plus), donc je peux rien faire de mieux que toi  :;): 





> C'est un film assez connu dans le milieu du film fantastique (au sens large). On a tendance à l'oublier, mais le prix fantastique de gerardmer/avoriaz c'est un vrai label en réalité, et DD a eu le prix du jury.


Ah, donc c'est déjà plus possible alors... bon, pour avoir le fin mot de l'histoire, comme pour tout faudrait qu'on ait accès à une source primaire pour en avoir le coeur net, soit des anciens devs eux-mêmes...  ::): 





> Le truc c'est que le fondement des guerres cama/sabbat/anarch *est purement idéologique et découle en grande partie de la dite introspection des vampires*. Et que dans le background, tout cela est beaucoup plus important, ou disons beaucoup plus primordiale à comprendre pour les joueurs que la couche Jyhad/Eternal Struggle qui de toute façon n'est plus jouable à l'échelle d'un JDR.


Ah, ouais... remarque, c'est quand même une très bonne chose qu'ils aient intégré le personnage de Beckett "l'historien": dans un de ses dialogues (inévitable de surcroit, donc aucun joueur n'a pu passer à côté et rater la nuance importante que ce qu'il dit apporte à l'ensemble), il dit que 

Spoiler Alert! 


"les vampires, ex-humains, emportent avec eux les croyances de leur ancienne vie dans leur nouvelle non-vie" et que donc c'est parfaitement naturel qu'ils s'accrochent à des mythes style la Géhenne, les Antédiluviens, Caïn etc et qu'ils s'en servent spontanément comme grille de lecture pour interpréter les évènements autour d'eux

, ce qui explique quand même au joueur que comme tu disais, _le fondement des guerres cama/sabbat/anarch est purement idéologique et découle en grande partie de la dite introspection des vampires_.

Surtout que l'exposition d'art avec les tableaux renforce cette impression, l'art servant souvent à représenter graphiquement les croyances. En tous cas c'est comme ça qu'un joueur comprendrait la chose si il se met à réfléchir en profondeur à l'univers dépeint dans/par VTMB.





> C'est trop long a expliquer pourquoi, mais ce que tu propose est trop tiré par les cheveux.


Héhé, oui j'admets totalement que j'ai tourné le truc dans tous les sens pour trouver une justification aux auteurs  ::): 





> Je pense qu'ils l'ont retirés cela parce que c'est vraiment un twist au rabais.


Qui en plus était vraiment plus que limite niveau crédibilité...  ::O: 






> J'allais te dire que justement Humble (Book) Bundle faisait une opération autour de Vampire / World of Darkness (bouquin numériques en anglais, donc). Mais je constate que celui-ci est terminé... :-/
> 
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...ire_Bundle.png


C'est pas grave, une grande âme charitable qui raspyre respire m'a filé un lien exceptionnel  ::): 

Mais merci d'y avoir pensé  :;): 





> Envoyé par SCoPmod
> 
> M'est d'avis que ça a dû être un sacrifice inévitable: sans action, il ne se serait pas vendu...
> 
> 
> Mais il ne s'_est_ pas vendu.


Oui, tristement... mais je pense que ses faibles ventes, c'est plus à mettre sur le compte du fait qu'il a été fini n'importe comment: un jeu avec des bugs, passe encore, un jeu _littéralement_ in-jouable à cause des bugs et sans patch officiel pour corriger ça, ça ne pouvait pas marcher... c'est pas ce jeu précis qui a fait fermer Troïka Games, d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Non, mais t'as un lien?


Voici. Prépare le sac à vomi:




Je trouve que ça détruit bien la superbe ambiance faits par Bethesda.

----------


## Sylvine

> Voici. Prépare le sac à vomi:


Waouh, de l'herbe, je vais vomir.




> Je trouve que ça détruit bien la superbe ambiance faits par Bethesda.


Ouais, y'avait du sable quoi.

----------


## Supergounou

En fait je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est sarcastique ou pas  :^_^: 
Mais ouais, niveau cohérence, de l'herbe et des arbres ça fait un peu tache quand même.

----------


## znokiss

Ça me fait penser à Stalker, y'a le mod Autumn Aurora, qui te fout une de ces ambiances de déprime encore plus aride et sec que le jeu original, alors que de mon côté, j'installe plutôt Absolute Nature version "printemps" qui ajoute un tas de végétation verte et florissante.
Après chacun son jeu, ses mods, et ses sacs à vomi au besoin.

----------


## banditbandit

Ah ouais c'est horrible !  ::ninja::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> En fait je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est sarcastique ou pas 
> Mais ouais, niveau cohérence, de l'herbe et des arbres ça fait un peu tache quand même.


Bof, Tchernobyl est redevenue bien verte même pas 30 ans plus tard. Idem Nagasaki/Hiroshima. Ca me choquerait pas de voir des forêts luxuriantes sur un terrain bombardé, a fortiori 210 ans plus tard et avec une densité de population ridicule.

Mais c'est vrai que ça colle pas à l'esthétique Fallout.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais c'est vrai que ça colle pas à l'esthétique Fallout.


C'est ça, dans Fallout 1&2&3&NV, la végétation c'est quand même très rare. Y a bien Harold la goule qui se transforme en arbre, mais de base la franchise c'est quand même le désert, le désert, et le désert.

----------


## William Vaurien

Fallout ça se passe dans une zône un peu aride (il est localisé où géographiquement le 4 ?) donc le côté désertique ça peut se comprendre. 
J'aimerais bien voir un jeu post-apo avec des forêts et des jungles recouvrant les ruines humaines... 

Dans le zones abandonnées par l'homme la nature reprends ses droits la faune et la flore pullulent. Il n'y a pas de raisons que ce soit toujours désertique. J'aime bien l'idée d'un mod qui rajoute un peu de vert  ::): 
Les Stalkers reproduisent quand même pas mal cette impression de végétation.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> mais de base la franchise c'est quand même le désert, le désert, et le désert.


Du coup, Bioshock il faut que ça se passe sous l'eau, Far Cry c'est des îles au 21eme siècle et street fighter c'est de la baston en 2D ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimerais bien voir un jeu post-apo avec des forêts et des jungles recouvrant les ruines humaines...

----------


## William Vaurien

Oui, j'ai testé Wasteland2, mais j'ai pas trop accroché. J'avais beaucoup de mal avec la camera et j'ai lâché l'affaire au bout d'une petite heure...
Je viens de regarder quelque screen de Crysis 3, c'est le genre de décors que je voudrais bien explorer dans un jeu à la Fallout...

----------


## DeadFish

The Last of Us



Enslaved

----------


## William Vaurien

Last of Us j'ai bien aimé, mais j'ai aussi lâché en cours de route (pendant une phase dans un palace). Le jeu était trop "couloir" à mon goût.

----------


## Supergounou

> Du coup, Bioshock il faut que ça se passe sous l'eau, Far Cry c'est des îles au 21eme siècle et street fighter c'est de la baston en 2D ?


Tout à fait, surtout pour Street, sinon pourquoi faire une suite?  ::): 
Au moins qu'il y ait une cohérence dans l'univers, un DLC de F3 se passait à Anchorage, je comprends qu'il y ait de la glace/neige, le désert y aurait eu soucis.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça se passe à Boston Fallout 4, pas dans la vallée de la mort.

----------


## Supergounou

T'oublies tout le scénario derrière le jeu là.

----------


## Sylvine

Le scénario c'est une guerre nucléaire qui s'est passé 200 ans avant, Tchernobyl prouve que ce genre de scénario aurait surtout un effet bénéfique pour l'environnement à cause d'un facteur simple : la disparition de l'Homme.

----------


## hisvin

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit pertinent de comparer une guerre d'anéantissement nucléaire et une fusion d'un coeur de centrale nucléaire... Faut plutôt comparer Fallout à The 100.  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Voilà, y a tout un background derrière, plutôt complexe en plus. Les chinois ont balancé des centaines de bombes A sur les Etats-Unis, surtout sur les villes principales dont Boston. Un virus mutagène s'est ensuite répandu, les survivants se sont livrés à leurs pires instinct pendant des dizaines et des dizaines d'années, etc...

Quand on connait le lore de la série, les screenshots page précédente ne tienne pas, c'est ça que je veux dire.

----------


## Herr Peter

> En fait je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est sarcastique ou pas 
> Mais ouais, niveau cohérence, de l'herbe et des arbres ça fait un peu tache quand même.


NOn mais c'est surtout la couleur utilisée qui n'est pas du tout en harmonie avec le reste. Mais c'est sympa d'avoir essayé.

----------


## s3rgei

Bah justement, une partie de l'histoire de Fallout 4 tourne autour du fait que la ville n'a pas été détruite par les bombes. Comme dans Vegas. D'ailleurs en vrai le lore sur la guerre on en sait rien, mis à part la destruction des USA par les bombes chinoises : cela ne signifie pas pour autant que chaque mètre carré est irradié.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah justement, une partie de l'histoire de Fallout 4 tourne autour du fait que la ville n'a pas été détruite par les bombes.


Ah! Ca je dois bien avouer que j'en sais rien, j'en suis encore tout au début.




> D'ailleurs en vrai le lore sur la guerre on en sait rien, mis à part la destruction des USA par les bombes chinoises : cela ne signifie pas pour autant que chaque mètre carré est irradié.


Si si, dans F1 et F2, tout y est très bien expliqué.

----------


## s3rgei

Non non, le rapport de force en 2077 ce n'est pas non plus une carte précise des frappes chinoises et du niveau de radiation en amérique du nord.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui certes, mais on sait que la quasi totalité des villes des USA ont subis les bombardements.

----------


## s3rgei

Rien qui n'empêche catégoriquement une vision pour le moins verdoyante de l’Amérique post-apo, c'est là ou je voulais en venir  ::):  Car avec ou sans bombe le grand ouest américain est déjà un désert. 

Sinon je joue pas mal à Pillars of Eternity (j'ai mis des mois à me motiver) et je ne regrette pas de m'y investir. C'est vachement bien, très léché, la musique est au top, le système de jeu est vraiment sympa. Peut être un poil trop de texte mais je me dis qu'avec du recul c'était le cas dans tous les C-RPG de la fin des années 90. Je suis juste devenu fainéant (ou bigleux) entre temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Rien qui n'empêche catégoriquement une vision pour le moins verdoyante de l’Amérique post-apo, c'est là ou je voulais en venir  Car avec ou sans bombe le grand ouest américain est déjà un désert.


Pas sûr de comprendre, mais au début de F4 on sait quand même qu'une bombe a explosé vraiment pas loin du village du héro.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Pas sûr de comprendre, mais au début de F4 on sait quand même qu'une bombe a explosé vraiment pas loin du village du héro.


Pitié. En français héros prend un s. Même s'il est tout seul.

----------


## Gloppy

> Sinon je joue pas mal à Pillars of Eternity (j'ai mis des mois à me motiver) et je ne regrette pas de m'y investir. C'est vachement bien, très léché, la musique est au top, le système de jeu est vraiment sympa. Peut être un poil trop de texte mais je me dis qu'avec du recul c'était le cas dans tous les C-RPG de la fin des années 90. Je suis juste devenu fainéant (ou bigleux) entre temps


Aucune voix dans *Pillars of Eternity* ?

----------


## FrousT

> Enslaved
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...TTW_Screen.jpg


Il est bien Enslaved ? J'avais hésité à me le prendre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pitié. En français héros prend un s. Même s'il est tout seul. http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...ones/Ut5c4.gif


C'est bien internet, on en apprend tous les jours  ::):  Encore une belle spécificité de la langue française, on ne dit pourtant pas une hérosine.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pas sûr que je m'en souvienne par contre.

----------


## Catel

La première référence esthétique de Fallout, et celle du post-apo en général, c'est le western. Mad Max, c'est du western futuriste.

Dans la tête des gens, Western = Leone + Ford = Monument Valley = désert.

Donc Fallout jusqu'à NV se passe au Far West, entre Californie et Nevada, dans des coins parmi les plus montagneux et les plus arides des USA. Bombes ou pas.

----------


## s3rgei

> Aucune voix dans *Pillars of Eternity* ?


Pour les dialogues principaux, tous les dialogues secondaires (et il y en a des masses) ne sont pas doublés. Il y a beaucoup de descriptions écrites (les détails d'une scène, d'un objet, des traits d'un personnage). J'aime beaucoup, mais seulement parfois entre deux combats on a juste envie de tracer rentrer à l'auberge. 

Catel m'a bien repris, effectivement je n'ai pas été très clair. Je voulais simplement dire que le coté désertique des premiers Fallout, c'est autant dû aux bombes qu'au fait que l'histoire se déroule dans un désert. Sur la côte Est des US, avec son climat continental, c'est forcément différent. Bref, dans F4 il y a de l'herbe, des forêts, etc.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Voilà, y a tout un background derrière, plutôt complexe en plus. Les chinois ont balancé des centaines de bombes A sur les Etats-Unis, surtout sur les villes principales dont Boston. Un virus mutagène s'est ensuite répandu, *les survivants se sont livrés à leurs pires instinct pendant des dizaines et des dizaines d'années*, etc...


Et les gars se sont mis à bouffer toute la végétation du coup ? Beaucoup de végans du côté de Boston visiblement  ::happy2:: 

Non mais blague à part, c'est clairement un choix esthétique, pour de vrai il en faudrait beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup, pour empêcher la végétation de reprendre ses droits (même en ayant muté au passage, c'est le genre d'organisme simple qui s'en cogne pas mal). Il en faudrait tellement que je doute qu'une terre inapte à abriter une repousse végétale sur 200 ans soit apte à accueillir la reconstruction d'une société humaine sédentaire. 

Si t'arrives à faire pousser une espèce comestible en pleine terre, faut t'attendre à ce que quelques centaines d'espèces sauvages non comestibles foisonnent tranquillement de leur côté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc Fallout jusqu'à NV se passe au Far West, entre Californie et Nevada, dans des coins parmi les plus montagneux et les plus arides des USA. Bombes ou pas.


Non mais après comme dit plus haut, la Nouvelle Angleterre de F4 pourrait abriter des forêts luxuriantes. Perso j'aurais bien aimé ça aurait vraiment donné une autre couleur au jeu (au propre comme au figuré, au pif 

Spoiler Alert! 


le vert pas fluo

).

----------


## schouffy

> Pour les dialogues principaux, tous les dialogues secondaires (et il y en a des masses) ne sont pas doublés.


Je comprends le coût d'un doublage mais je déteste ce genre de pratiques, ça fait vraiment très jeu vidéo.
"Tiens, c'est pas une quête principale, les persos sont muets".

----------


## Supergounou

> pour de vrai il en faudrait beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup, pour empêcher la végétation de reprendre ses droits (même en ayant muté au passage, c'est le genre d'organisme simple qui s'en cogne pas mal). Il en faudrait tellement que je doute qu'une terre inapte à abriter une repousse végétale sur 200 ans soit apte à accueillir la reconstruction d'une société humaine sédentaire.


Ça on en sait trop rien, et je t'avoue ne pas trop avoir envie d'en faire l'expérience  ::): 
Mais bon, on part très clairement en HS là.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je comprends le coût d'un doublage mais je déteste ce genre de pratiques, ça fait vraiment très jeu vidéo.
> "Tiens, c'est pas une quête principale, les persos sont muets".


Au passage, la traduction française n'avait pas très bonne presse au départ. S'est-elle améliorée avec les nouvelles versions, ou vaut-il mieux jouer et donc lire des textes copieux en anglais ? (demanda-t-il, plein de naïveté)

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça on en sait trop rien, et je t'avoue ne pas trop avoir envie d'en faire l'expérience


Ba si, on en sait un peu quelque chose quand même.  ::huh:: 
Encore une fois les radiations ont pas tellement d'impact sur la nature, et le pouvoir destructif de leur bombardement doit pas être si terrible vu qu'il y a encore pas mal de bâtiments debout.
200 ans sans urbanisation expansive et sans agriculture intensive, je pense que la nature se porterait même plutôt bien.

----------


## Herr Peter

Il y a d'ailleurs un livre qui traite du sujet, à savoir comment la Terre se porterait sans les humains, c'est Homo disparitus. Vraiment intéressant.

----------


## schouffy

ça m'intéresse merci pour la découverte  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> Il y a d'ailleurs un livre qui traite du sujet, à savoir comment la Terre se porterait sans les humains, c'est Homo disparitus. Vraiment intéressant.


Super recommandation, Herr Peter ! J'ai acheté le bouquin : merci  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Je sais pas si c'est lié mais ça ressemble beaucoup à ce docu de Discovery :

----------


## Supergounou

> les radiations ont pas tellement d'impact sur la nature


Dans Fallout, y a des plantes carnivores qui attaquent, des vaches à 2 têtes, des goules et des super mutants (non liés à la guerre cela-dit), on est dans un jeu vidéo, pas dans la réalité.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, mais c'est toi qui a fait rentrer la réalité dans le débat en disant que c'était expliqué par l'histoire du jeu.
Non, c'est juste expliqué parce qu'ils trouvaient que c'était mieux avec du désert.

----------


## Supergounou

Non je n'ai fais que suivre, moi depuis le début j'essaye de dire que la végétation aux EU dans l'univers de Fallout, quand on connait le lore, c'est une incohérence. Comme un Bioshock dans les nuages par exemple. Mais bon, seul contre tous, je commence à croire que je dis des conneries. Passons.

----------


## Rabbitman

L'hiver nucléaire ne doit pas faire de bien aux plantes, tout de même.

----------


## Momock

> Voilà, y a tout un background derrière, plutôt complexe en plus. Les chinois ont balancé des centaines de bombes A sur les Etats-Unis, surtout sur les villes principales dont Boston. Un virus mutagène s'est ensuite répandu, les survivants se sont livrés à leurs pires instinct pendant des dizaines et des dizaines d'années, etc...
> 
> Quand on connait le lore de la série, les screenshots page précédente ne tienne pas, c'est ça que je veux dire.


Merde alors, j'ai fini Fallout 2 genre 16 fois et j'étais pas au courant de ça. Je pensais qu'ils avaient laissé la question ouverte pour ne pas mettre le faute sur l'un ou l'autre pays mais plutôt sur l'humanité en général.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça dépend de la route que tu prends en fait, tu peux passer complètement à côté du lore si tu trafics pas les terminaux que tu croises. Après de mémoire, c'est surtout dans F1 que tu en apprends le plus.

----------


## hisvin

Je me rappelle surtout des Etats-unis envahissant le Canada.  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

Je me rends compte qu'en fait je pensais que Supergounou disait que les chinois avaient bombardé les premiers, alors qu'il dit juste qu'ils ont bombardé.

Le jeu laisse bien le mystère sur qui a jeté la première bombe atomique.

----------


## Herr Peter

> L'hiver nucléaire ne doit pas faire de bien aux plantes, tout de même.


La preuve en image:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> La preuve en image:
> http://images.jagran.com/sheena3-19-7-2012.jpg


Dis comme on dirait que c'est négatif  ::huh::

----------


## Oldnoobie

*ARMELLO*

Mais quelle salop**ie ce jeu... Ok, c'est joli. Mais alors le reste.... J'arrive sur la fin du tuto, si je pige ce qui fait quoi, en revanche je devine que pour élaborer une stratégie ça va être bien ardu tellement des mécaniques peuvent se cumuler :

- un tour jour et un tour nuit : notre perso sera avantagé ou non 1 tour sur 2.
- du Prestige à accumuler pour avoir des bonus accordés par le roi.
- du Déclin à ne pas avoir ou à avoir à + de 5 pour passer en quelque sorte "Berserk" (si on a moins de 5, notre score = autant de dés donnés à l'ennemi en combat pour nous taper).
- des cartes de Ruse, Sorts, ou Objets qu'on peut équiper (si l'on a assez d'or), activer, ou stocker pour les détruire en début de combat de manière à ce que l'un de nos dés (à chaque carte détruite) soit verrouillé sur le symbole fourni par la carte (Spiritualité, Force, Défense, etc...).
- côté map, des colonies à conquérir pour accumuler des ressources à chaque tour. Des donjons pour tenter d'avoir des bonus, des gardes à affronter ou des créatures du Déclin.

Si la complexité fait la richesse du jeu, un souci : l'incohérence totale du scénario. C'est un royaume, tout va bien, et hop le roi devient fou. Donc les vassaux vont se foutre sur la gueule pour obtenir des faveurs du roi. WTF ??? Le roi est parano mais copine avec les vassaux au cas par cas... mais bien sûr. Et on obtient les faveurs du roi en cumulant des points de Prestige. Comment faire ? il suffit de... buter des gardes du roi. Ben voyons, et mon cul c'est le Grand Condor ? Et voilà t-y pas qu'on a un héros qui est totalement corrompu par le Déclin (il devient violet "orochi"), et il croise une ... créature du Déclin. Et que font deux créatures poussées par le Mal quand elles se croisent dans un royaume à conquérir ? Elles se battent entre elles, pardi.

Le rythme du jeu est un autre truc qui m'échappe complètement : on a trois points d'action par tour (avancer d'une case demande 1 à 2 points), du coup on n'a pas vraiment le sentiment de progresser (mon dernier souvenir était Heroes of Might and Magic 3). Si on perd un combat et que notre héros meurt, il se retrouve à son point de départ à deux cases en arrière... epicness over ... rien du tout.
Bref je suis arrivé sur la fin du tuto, et malgré bien 40 minutes non sauvegardées, j'ai quitté. Mon ourse se retrouvait comme une conne à essayer d'entrer dans les jardins du château, à se faire taper par les gardes, pendant que les trois autres héros joués par l'IA ... jouaient au jeu. Ils se battaient entre eux, prenaient des colonies, tuaient des créatures du Déclin, avaient les faveurs du roi, affrontaient des Périls, etc... Et c'est là que j'ai décroché : je regarde trois PNJ jouer pendant plusieurs minutes, ensuite à mon tour j'ai une cochonnerie de timer de merde qui me laisse 4 secondes pour décider quelles cartes sacrifier avant de me faire taper par un Jardin Automatique. C'est un super système, le Jardin Automatique : tu veux entrer, si tu ne fais pas un dé de chaque symbole, tu perds des PV et tu es repoussé. Ah, et au tour suivant les gardes viennent de mettre sur la gueule pour faire bonne mesure. Qu'est ce que je fous là ? C'est le tuto qui fixe cet objectif : "il faut aller demander.... conseil...au ... roi fou" ... confère supra.

Bref comme les jeux de strat au tour par tour, c'est pas dans mes habitudes, je désinstalle pas tout de suite, je le retenterai à tête reposée dans le WE en tentant une autre approche. Mais si je tenais la triple buse qui a pondu un tuto ou tu joues au grand maximum 1 minute sur 5...

----------


## Lilja

Je joue à *Metroid 2*

En théorie, je parle de la version Gameboy  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

> *ARMELLO*


C'est pas un jeu de stratégie en tant que tel, c'est plus un jeu de plateau. Comme Smallworld ou Goblins inc.
Du coup les mécanismes sont ceux d'un jeu de plateau (où tu ne peux que gagner ou perdre une partie et recommencer contre d'autres joueurs).

----------


## LeChameauFou

là je joue :

Je tente de finir* Witcher 3* , tantôt je trouve que graphiquement et au niveau des tâches il y a de quoi faire, tantôt je suis pas autant à fond dans l'histoire car je la trouve simpliste. Je vais voir un copian, j'ai besoin d'aide mais je dois faire le sbire avant (yennefer, metz, Dijkstra,, triss, le baron rouge, jaskier, zoltan). Geralt est comme Claude dans gta 3. Puis les monstre, les races (doppler, elfe, magicien, sorceleur,...), les pouvoir, on y a mis tout le bottin héroic fantasy dedans. Je suis assez dubitatif de voir qu'on doit courir de gauche à droite pour chercher une personne , qui s'avère être accompagner,  et qui peuvent tout deux se téléporter où ils veulent voire même dans l'univers qu'ils veulent. A quoi bon chevaucher dans toute le royaume si ceux qu'on recherche peuvent te rejoindre d'un claquement de doigt ? Bref, beau cool mais l'histoire est sympa mais bancale. Après niveau architecture, panorama, gameplay, ambiance, péripatéticiennes, gwynt, dialogues des pnj... faut reconnaitre que les polaks ont fait très fort.

*Super mario maker* Ouais je suis nul à mario. De temps à autre je m'y remettrais à ce jeu. 

*Kof 98*: je joue contre le cpu mais j'essaye de me familiariser avec ce kof-là histoire de pas être trop dépaysé quand je mettrais les mains sur kof 14. Je joue surtout Terry, Mai, Yuri. J'ai évidemment pas les combos, je fais les roulades n'importe quand, je saute de trop, une vraie plaie. 

*Goldeneye source*: les mecs ont fait un mod online du james bond de la nintendo 64 sur source. C'est que du online, c'est beau, la musique est là. que demande le peuple ?

----------


## Zerger

Si tu as Kof2002 (apparement c'est celui qui se rapproche le plus du 14) ou Kof13, je suis partant pour faire quelques games et ressortir mon maxima.

En attendant, faut que tu mates ça, ca aide beaucoup je trouve:

----------


## Gobbopathe

> L'hiver nucléaire ne doit pas faire de bien aux plantes, tout de même.


Si si, j'insiste et rejoint les voix qui disent que les plantes s'en foutent

----------


## Catel

Ne pas confondre retombées radioactives (qui se disent "fallout" en anglais, hey dites donc) et hiver nucléaire.

----------


## Ruvon

> Si si, j'insiste et rejoint les voix qui disent que les plantes s'en foutent


Heu, je pense que la chute des températures et l'obscurité permanente, les plantes ne s'en foutent pas toutes dans leur intégralité quand même.

----------


## Yakaaa

La crise Crétacé - Tertiaire t'approuve.

Mais sinon, la vraie discussion ne doit pas porter sur la réalité mais l'intention des développeurs, je rejoins donc Supergounou.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

IIRC y'a pas eu d'hiver nucléaire dans l'univers de Fallout (la faute à une société pas basée sur les hydrocarbures, qqch comme ça, où la combustion desdits hydrocarbures n'a pas pu alimenter les noirs de carbone susceptibles d'occulter le soleil durablement). Dans tous les cas un hiver nucléaire/volcanique/d'impact c'est quelques années maximum. 210 ans plus tard comme pour F4 c'est pas gênant.

----------


## Cyth

> *ARMELLO*


Bon j'ai pas (encore) le jeu mais j'ai vu assez de vidéos (merci Choca) dessus pour comprendre comme il fonctionne donc je vais revenir sur ce qui te choque:

- Le Roi est condamné et meurt à petit feu donc chaque tribu veut se mettre en valeur pendant le peu de temps restant et ça rejoint les 3 types de victoires: purifier le roi (forcément ce dernier va aprécier), gagner au prestige (donc avoir eu une conduite digne d'un futur roi) ou gagner à la corruption (bon là en gros c'est "une victoire par la force brute entre corrompus).

- Pour cumuler les points de prestige c'est les Banes qu'on doit buter, pas les gardes du roi (au contraire, en buter fait baisser le prestige). De plus les gardes ne font que protéger le Royaume, c'est pas des créatures corrompues donc ils attaquent les Banes et réagissent quand on pénètre dans les jardins sans permission.
- Tabasser des créatures corrompus quand on l'est soit même me choque pas, on leur montre qui est le nouveau boss des corrompus  ::ninja:: .

- Les jardins on y entre généralement que quand on a fini toutes les quêtes qui nous sont données (on a même un jardin d'attribué à ce moment sur lequel le péril est moins dur qu'ailleurs), sinon ça veut dire qu'on est déjà équipé comme une brute et qu'on a une grande chance de passer les périls et que les gardes peuvent plus vraiment nous entraver (si c'est le cas c'est que le roi allait nous mettre une branlée).

----------


## LeChameauFou

Why not et merci zerger. Sinon ça me fait penser que ta vidéo on a a-peu près tout ça d'expliquer dans le tuto de la démo.
Seulement dans le feu de l'action je case mal ma roulade, je fais pas attention aux différents sauts... Je dois cumuler mes tares de street fighter avec celles que j'ai sur Kof.

----------


## schouffy

*Uncharted 4*
Cette baffe graphique de dingue  ::O: 
A part ça le jeu est cool, l'histoire et les dialogues simples mais efficaces, c'est du bon blockbuster quoi.
Mais cette baffe graphique  :WTF:  Sur la forme j'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi beau, ou même qui s'en rapproche. Les environnements, les persos, les animations, les éclairages, la physique, c'est complètement dingue. C'est pas juste beau techniquement, chaque pièce est quasiment une oeuvre d'art. Et en plus la maniabilité est top, ça répond super bien et même si je suis pas fan du système de couverture, je trouve même les gunfights où faut viser au pad cool.
Le seul défaut que j'ai vu c'est quand on meurt lors d'une escalade, ça fait souvent une anim dégueu de Nate qui "glisse" le long du collider "falaise".
Naughty Dog va faire de moi sa pute.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Uncharted 4*
> (...) chaque pièce est quasiment une oeuvre d'art. (...)

----------


## Illynir

> *Uncharted 4*
> Cette baffe graphique de dingue 
> A part ça le jeu est cool, l'histoire et les dialogues simples mais efficaces, c'est du bon blockbuster quoi.
> Mais cette baffe graphique  Sur la forme j'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi beau, ou même qui s'en rapproche. Les environnements, les persos, les animations, les éclairages, la physique, c'est complètement dingue. C'est pas juste beau techniquement, chaque pièce est quasiment une oeuvre d'art. Et en plus la maniabilité est top, ça répond super bien et même si je suis pas fan du système de couverture, je trouve même les gunfights où faut viser au pad cool.
> Le seul défaut que j'ai vu c'est quand on meurt lors d'une escalade, ça fait souvent une anim dégueu de Nate qui "glisse" le long du collider "falaise".
> Naughty Dog va faire de moi sa pute.


Le plus impressionnant ça reste surtout de faire ça sans quasiment jamais de chargement, même si les nombreuses cutscénes sont là pour masquer tout ça, ça reste vraiment une prouesse. Après perso moi c'est le gameplay qui cloche, sur le plan technique je n'ai rien à reprocher au jeu bien au contraire.

----------


## schouffy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/317...b897a2112f.jpg


Mon site préféré <3
Tiens puisque tu la ramènes, je te recommande particulièrement le jeu à toi Mr Graphic Whore  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le plus impressionnant ça reste surtout de faire ça sans quasiment jamais de chargement, même si les nombreuses cutscénes sont là pour masquer tout ça, ça reste vraiment une prouesse. Après perso moi c'est le gameplay qui cloche, sur le plan technique je n'ai rien à reprocher au jeu bien au contraire.


Vu que c'est comme ça dans tous leurs jeux ça a arrêté de m'impressionner mais c'est toujours aussi appréciable ouais.
Et le gamplay, bah c'est classique mais efficace. Je pensais pas que ça me plairait autant en fait, mais c'est tellement bien maîtrisé et mêlé à la narration que ça passe tout seul.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Là tout de suite, enfin presque, je joue à *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*.

Je commence tout juste. Graphiquement c'est magnifique, je suis épaté. L'intrigue de départ pique la curiosité (

Spoiler Alert! 


on doit chercher un môme probablement perdu qui nous a écrit et qui voit des trucs paranormaux

), les lieux ne sont pas très rassurants 

Spoiler Alert! 


paumé sur une voie ferrée abandonnée au milieu de la forêt, on arrive ensuite sur une maison déserte empreinte de magie louche

 surtout que la B.O. met bien mal à l'aise, catégorie oppressante mais discrète. 

Ca démarre fort avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


plusieurs pièges qui manquent de nous sauter à la gueule

 dès la première minute. Par contre j'espère que les énigmes ne vont pas être trop "relou" 

Spoiler Alert! 


là j'ai trouvé une baraque dont les portes sont magiques et font arriver dans n'importe quelle pièce, et ramènent à l'entrée, il faut trouver les bonnes portes pour explorer au lieu de se retrouver sur le paillasson, c'est étonnant le premier coup mais après trois ou quatre paillassons ça commence à gonfler.



Pas de sauvegarde à la volée, dommage. Du coup j'ai quitté hier soir, je me demande où je vais reprendre (pas  vu de disquette ou de logo de sauvegarde s'afficher). J'ai vu une vidéo, le mec a mis 6 minutes là où j'ai dû en mettre 25, et il a découvert des trucs que j'avais loupé... ça commence bien.

----------


## Markoraf

> Là tout de suite, enfin presque, je joue à *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*.
> 
> 
> Pas de sauvegarde à la volée, dommage. Du coup j'ai quitté hier soir, je me demande où je vais reprendre (pas  vu de disquette ou de logo de sauvegarde s'afficher). J'ai vu une vidéo, le mec a mis 6 minutes là où j'ai dû en mettre 25, et il a découvert des trucs que j'avais loupé... ça commence bien.


En gros, ça va recharger à la dernière "énigme" que tu as résolue.
C'est en effet un peu relou.

Pour l'énigme de 

Spoiler Alert! 


la maison avec les portails, c'est vrai qu'au début on est complètement paumé et ça énerve un peu. Mais, c'est pas au pif qu'il faut y aller.

 Je ne t'en dis pas plus pour ne pas spoiler la solution.

----------


## Herr Peter

L'énigme de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


maison

 est juste géniale, j'ai adoré l'idée. Et si jamais tu coinces, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le modèle à suivre est la maison juste à côté (celle des Carter)

. Mais je te rassure, cette énigme est la plus "dure" du jeu, le reste c'est banco et tu peux te focaliser sur l'ambiance et l'histoire.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je ne suis pas inquiet, je me suis accidentellement spoilé l'énigme et 

Spoiler Alert! 


donc j'avais dû rater une couleur rouge sur les mauvaises portes

 mais de toute façon j'avais prévu de m'y reprendre en fonctionnant par élimination avec un papier et un crayon. Cette baraque est encore plus mal rangée que chez moi, on croirait qu'ils tiennent à ce qu'on flippe en intérieur comme en extérieur  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> *Uncharted 4*
> Cette baffe graphique de dingue 
> A part ça le jeu est cool, l'histoire et les dialogues simples mais efficaces, c'est du bon blockbuster quoi.
> Mais cette baffe graphique  Sur la forme j'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi beau, ou même qui s'en rapproche. Les environnements, les persos, les animations, les éclairages, la physique, c'est complètement dingue. C'est pas juste beau techniquement, chaque pièce est quasiment une oeuvre d'art. Et en plus la maniabilité est top, ça répond super bien et même si je suis pas fan du système de couverture, je trouve même les gunfights où faut viser au pad cool.
> Le seul défaut que j'ai vu c'est quand on meurt lors d'une escalade, ça fait souvent une anim dégueu de Nate qui "glisse" le long du collider "falaise".
> Naughty Dog va faire de moi sa pute.


C'est clair que visuellement ça arrache bien ; sur PS4 je joue en vidéo-projection sur un écran de 3m de base, et même dans ces dimensions là il n'y a rien qui cloche, c'est très propres, contrairement à pas mal d'autres jeux qui montrent dans ce contexte leurs limites sur le plan visuel.
Un autre truc que j'ai trouvé monstrueux c'est le sens du détail dont ND font preuve. Que ça soit dans les animations, les graphismes encore, certains éléments de gameplay, la cohérence globale... 
Et puis mince, l'épilogue m'a mis sur le cul. Si le jeu reste un entertainer parfois bien bourrin et jamais d'une grande profondeur, oser balancer une telle fin aussi douce que mélancolique, sur ce point précis ils m'ont vraiment cueilli !

----------


## Zerger

> sur PS4 je joue en vidéo-projection sur un écran de 3m de base,!


Bande de riches !

----------


## znokiss

> Je ne suis pas inquiet, je me suis accidentellement spoilé l'énigme et 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> donc j'avais dû rater une couleur rouge sur les mauvaises portes


Ah tiens, j'avais jamais remarqué ça. J'ai fait le tour de la baraque et passé les paliers dont "l'image à travers" correspond au mieux à ce qui devrait être là.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'avais fait par élimination, porte par porte jusqu'à trouver le bon chemin... Et c'était pas mal chiant.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Bande de riches !
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/c447Su0.gif


Arf...
Tu sais, contrairement aux idées reçues, la vidéo-projection est loin d'être aussi onéreuse que ce que beaucoup croient.
Mon premier projo c'était en 2001 et j'étais loin d'avoir les moyens. Mais j'avais réussi à un peu économiser et puis j'ai revendu mon 16/9 Sony. Le calcul était que de toute façon je ne regardais pour ainsi dire pas, ou très peu, la TV, et que par contre, en bon cinéphage, je bouffais du film dans de belles proportions.

Les écrans eux-mêmes ne sont pas forcément très chers, et tu peux même faire avec les moyens du bord (genre un mur bien droit et une peinture adaptée -on trouve des peintures pour projeter dessus-). Et un projo correct ne vaut pas plus cher qu'une TV LCD milieu de gamme en 50". Aujourd'hui, si tu ne vas pas au delà de 2m de base, pour 1500 roros tu peux carrément avoir un très bon équipement (projo + écran), et pour la moitié de ça quelque chose de très correct pour débuter ! 
Le seul truc c'est le changement de lampe qui est sans doute la chose la plus onéreuse dans l'histoire, et puis il y a les contraintes (ne pas fumer une fois le projo allumé, avoir une focale adaptée à ta pièce et ton recul, pouvoir obscurcir la pièce au maximum pendant la projo, et les petits aménagements souvent nécessaires, puis si tu souhaites jouer dessus prendre un produit dont l'input lag n'est pas gênant).
Mais le gain de plaisir comme d'émotions est incomparable, l'image étant bien plus "cinéma" que n'importe quel téléviseur, sans parler, évidemment, de la taille d'image...

----------


## Markoraf

> Je ne suis pas inquiet, je me suis accidentellement spoilé l'énigme et 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> donc j'avais dû rater une couleur rouge sur les mauvaises portes
> 
>  mais de toute façon j'avais prévu de m'y reprendre en fonctionnant par élimination avec un papier et un crayon. Cette baraque est encore plus mal rangée que chez moi, on croirait qu'ils tiennent à ce qu'on flippe en intérieur comme en extérieur


A propos de la maison des portails dans Ethan Carter:


Spoiler Alert! 


Du rouge sur les portes??? J'avais pas remarqué. 
Pour ma part, j'en avais eu marre, je me suis donc dit, je vais visiter la maison d'à coté au lieu de m'acharner. Et là, la solution s'est imposée d'elle-même et je suis passé sans réfléchir du premier coup!

----------


## Haelnak

> Mon site préféré <3
> Tiens puisque tu la ramènes, je te recommande particulièrement le jeu à toi Mr Graphic Whore


Tu me confonds avec un autre. Je ne joue jamais à un jeu pour ses graphismes mais j'aime faire des screens quand un titre propose quelque chose de cool sur le plan visuel, ce qui n'a rien à voir.

Et si je n'ai pas encore touché à Uncharted 4 (tout comme Last of Us ou Uncharted 3), c'est parce que le gameplay m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Tu en as fait un (deux en l'occurence) tu les as tous fait.

Tu remarqueras que sur mon compte Flickr, je n'ai pas de screens de jeux reconnus pour leur technique avant tout (Uncharted 4, Crysis 1 et 3, Ryse,  etc.)

----------


## schouffy

Je te taquine, c'est qu'elle est premier degré la graphic whore  ::ninja:: 

Et les derniers Tomb Raider (puisque tu en as sur ton Flickr), ils t'en touchent pas une sans faire bouger l'autre ? Parce que c'est pareil.
Uncharted 4 propose vraiment (visuellement) qqch de cool et de jamais vu, je pense que ça pourrait te plaire.
TLOU, c'est excellent sur tous les plans et je ne peux que te recommander d'y jouer. En fait je te l'ordonne.

----------


## Herr Peter

Depuis que Schouffy a touché à Uncharted 4, ce n'est plus le même homme  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

> Je te taquine, c'est qu'elle est premier degré la graphic whore 
> 
> Et les derniers Tomb Raider (puisque tu en as sur ton Flickr), ils t'en touchent pas une sans faire bouger l'autre ? Parce que c'est pareil.


Si. Je m'y suis fait chier. Raison de plus pour laquelle je ne jouerais pas à U4.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

J'ai choppé *Nuclear Throne* dans le dernier Humble Bundle. Je confirme : c'est bien mieux qu'Enter the Gungeon. A tel point qu'on se demande comment les mecs de DR et Devolver ont pu rater le coche à ce point sur une formule aussi efficace.

----------


## jeanba

*Les Envahisseur* sur Hector :

Il a fallu changer un condensateur, car sinon il fumait, 5 minutes pour charger le jeu (sur K7), mais les gamins adorent ce gameplay d'une profondeur incroyable, ces graphismes du futur (des années 70) et tout et tout.
Il y a aussi *Encerclement* et *Régate*

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai choppé *Nuclear Throne* dans le dernier Humble Bundle. Je confirme : c'est bien mieux qu'Enter the Gungeon. A tel point qu'on se demande comment les mecs de DR et Devolver ont pu rater le coche à ce point sur une formule aussi efficace.


Tu as pensé à mettre le screenshake à 1000%?  ::ninja:: 

Bon, du coup, pas de regret, je retire Enter the gungeon de ma whislist

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Tu as pensé à mettre le screenshake à 1000%?


J'ai vu ta vid ouais  ::XD::  

Merci mais y'a suffisamment de trucs dans un clavier sans y ajouter le vomi  ::P:

----------


## Markoraf

*Life is strange*
Pour situer, j'en suis au début de l'épisode 4.

En voilà un jeu étrange. Il ne se passe pour ainsi dire pas grand chose dans le premier épisode, mais curieusement, je me suis attaché à tous ces personnages et j'ai envie de savoir ce qu'ils vont devenir.
Et puis doucement mais surement, ça commence à s'emballer. La fin du deuxième épisode était assez inattendue. La fin du troisième épisode m'a mis une bonne claque.
Et le début du quatrième... Pas besoin de zombies pour proposer un choix déchirant. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Même si en fait ça n'a aucune importance vu que c'est rebooté par la suite, mais proposer un tel choix dans un jeu...  ça m'a vraiment mis mal à l'aise. Et ce même si ce n'est qu'un jeu.


Hâte de voir la suite du coup.

----------


## Zerger

Vivement la série TV  ::trollface::

----------


## Illynir

Oh oui, un mélange entre Dawson et les frères scott avec le gimmick du retour dans le temps.  :Bave:

----------


## CptProut

> *Life is strange*
> Pour situer, j'en suis au début de l'épisode 4.
> 
> En voilà un jeu étrange. Il ne se passe pour ainsi dire pas grand chose dans le premier épisode, mais curieusement, je me suis attaché à tous ces personnages et j'ai envie de savoir ce qu'ils vont devenir.
> Et puis doucement mais surement, ça commence à s'emballer. La fin du deuxième épisode était assez inattendue. La fin du troisième épisode m'a mis une bonne claque.
> Et le début du quatrième... Pas besoin de zombies pour proposer un choix déchirant. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Ce jeu c'est du caca en boite, les regles change tout le temp, chloé est insupportable, et c'est un vomi permanent de référence 90's.

----------


## Nono

> Là tout de suite, enfin presque, je joue à *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux*.
> 
> Je commence tout juste.


C'est peut-être déjà trop tard, mais si tu ne l'as pas fait tout de suite, va résoudre la première énigme du jeu au niveau des voies ferrées. Quand tu seras presque au bout et qu'il ne te manqueras plus que celle-là, tu risques de bien rager à faire l'aller-retour. Ce n'est pas extrêmement loin non plus, mais c'est quand même l'un des rares défauts que je retiens du jeu.

----------


## znokiss

> C'est peut-être déjà trop tard, mais si tu ne l'as pas fait tout de suite, va résoudre la première énigme du jeu au niveau des voies ferrées. Quand tu seras presque au bout et qu'il ne te manqueras plus que celle-là, tu risques de bien rager à faire l'aller-retour. Ce n'est pas extrêmement loin non plus, mais c'est quand même l'un des rares défauts que je retiens du jeu.


Euh, à la fin, y'a 

Spoiler Alert! 


des portails qui permettent de se téléporter fissa aux endroits de chaque énigme..

, pas besoin de faire d'allers/retours.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Euh, à la fin, y'a 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des portails qui permettent de se téléporter fissa aux endroits de chaque énigme..
> 
> , pas besoin de faire d'allers/retours.


Voilà. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Via la peinture murale du gosse.

----------


## znokiss

> Moi j'avais fait par élimination, porte par porte jusqu'à trouver le bon chemin... Et c'était pas mal chiant.


Tiens, ça m'étonne venant de toi, qui torche pas mal de Point'n click dont je ne dépasse pas les 2 premières énigmes à force d'en chier.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai un gros soucis dans la vie, je suis borné et procédurier (2 soucis donc en fait). 

Spoiler Alert! 


Quitter la maison/battre en retraite et passer à la suivante pour avoir la solution, c'est au delà de mes compétences

.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> C'est peut-être déjà trop tard, mais si tu ne l'as pas fait tout de suite, va résoudre la première énigme du jeu au niveau des voies ferrées. Quand tu seras presque au bout et qu'il ne te manqueras plus que celle-là, tu risques de bien rager à faire l'aller-retour. Ce n'est pas extrêmement loin non plus, mais c'est quand même l'un des rares défauts que je retiens du jeu.


Ah ben je vais voir, merci. C'est pas trop tard, au mieux je suis à la première maison, au pire je suis relancé au tout début, j'ai pas l'impression que le jeu m'ai fait une sauvegarde auto et je n'y ai pas rejoué depuis mon post.

----------


## znokiss

> Ah ben je vais voir, merci. C'est pas trop tard, au mieux je suis à la première maison, au pire je suis relancé au tout début, j'ai pas l'impression que le jeu m'ai fait une sauvegarde auto et je n'y ai pas rejoué depuis mon post.


Comme on disait plus haut après le post de Nono, ne t'inquiète pas si tu rate des trucs, t'as une astuce à la fin qui te permet de revenir rapidement sur tes pas.

----------


## furioso306

*Enderal* le jeu construit via le moteur de skyrim. Des heures de jeu et toujours ce tripe de la découverte  ::wub::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Oui ça a l'air génial, je me le suis gardé au chaud. J'avais beaucoup aimé l'ambiance de* Nehrim*, le mod total conversion développé par la même équipe pour Oblivion. Mais je m'étais arrêté car il y avait trop de ralentissements pour ma bécane à l'époque.
Ils se sont améliorés techniquement ?

----------


## Illynir

Le problème c'est pas leur technique, mais plutôt qu'ils poussent à bout le moteur. Du coup pour répondre à ta question le jeu est aussi plus exigeant que Skyrim de base, au moins le double je dirais.

----------


## ercete

*Nuclear Throne*
mieux qu'un trône de fer : un trône nucléaire !

----------


## Haelnak

LoL, Rust, CSGO. 

Que du multi en attendant Deus Ex.

----------


## Herr Peter

De mon côté, je touche à mon 1er *Hitman*, avec *Absolution*. On m'avait dit et redit que c'était pas le meilleur Hitman, et passé la déception de la petitesse des niveaux (pour l'instant) et les phases de fuite, je dois dire que c'est assez amusant à parcourir, rien que pour s'amuser à découvrir toutes les possibilités de meurtres ou de diversion.
Graphiquement c'est assez joli, mais c'est surtout les mouvements de foules qui m'ont impressionné, tellement ça rend bien.

----------


## Agano

J'ai commencé *Just Cause 3*.


C'est beau, c'est fluide, on fait tout péter, c'est complètement crétin, j'aime .

----------


## poulpator

*Downwell*, parce qu'à force d'entendre Zerger en causer j'ai eu envie d'essayer. Pas grand chose à en dire si ce n'est que pour 3-4€, c'est fun, rapide, addictif et tout le toutim.

----------


## Zerger

Bien bien  :;):

----------


## Gloppy

Je pensais faire "une petite partie" de *Dead Rising 3*... et je suis dessus depuis au moins six heures quasi non-stop. 
Certes, le jeu n'est pas bien optimisé sur PC mais il fonctionne suffisamment bien chez moi pour que je n'y pense pas trop (et merci Flawless Widescreen pour l'amélioration du FOV).
Je retrouve donc avec une joie non dissimulée le plaisir déjà ressenti sur Dead Rising premier du nom, sur Xbox 360. Avec une gestion du temps qui presse assez réussie car il faut agir vite... mais on n'est pas dans le minutage trop serré / frustrant de l'épisode d'origine. 
Pas mal d'armes et de véhicules surpuissants et délirants, un petit côté Saints Row qui n'est pas pour me déplaire. Et j'aime bien le héros gentil, limite couillon, au milieu des personnages égoïstes et/ou à moitié dingues. Plus les prémices d'une histoire d'amour ridicule au coeur d'une invasion de zombies...

Edit : je m'y suis remis après le coup de barre de 2 heures du mat', jusqu'à environ 4 heures... Ah, les joies de l'adulescence...  ::):

----------


## makiayoyo

*Grow up , Abzu* en attendant Deus Ex aussi ...

----------


## Astasloth

En ce moment, avec monsieur, on a commencé *Lovers in a dangerous spacetime*, un petit space shooter où on peut jouer jusqu'à 4.
Apparemment, on peut jouer en solo aussi, mais on n'a pas encore testé (il parait que c'est pas top parce que l'IA qui doit nous assister est un peu naze).



En gros, on doit diriger un vaisseau spatial vu en coupe, se défendre et attaquer à l'aide, chacun, d'un petit personnage qui va aller à l'un des différents spots du vaisseau (il y a 4 tourelles pour l'attaque, un bouclier, un canon super puissant et, forcément, un gouvernail), le tout pour sauver des petits lapins afin de rétablir le pouvoir de l'amouuuur dans la galaxie. Ces petits lapins ouvrent les portes des niveaux suivants et permettent également l'amélioration du vaisseau. Ainsi, si au départ on ne peut mettre qu'une seule gemme par spot afin de les booster de divers effets (transformer un canon en gros boulets, un autre en laser, balancer des mines dans son sillage via le réacteur, etc.) bien vite on peut en combiner deux pour des effets encore plus drôles.

C'est tout mignon, c'est coloré, il y a des pièges, des ennemis avec des patterns plutôt méchants, c'est salement addictif et le plaisir de la coop' est bien là puisqu'il faut apprendre à se coordonner convenablement.
C'est donc vraiment très chouette et c'est dans le Humble Bundle actuel, ce serait dommage de le louper si vous avez quelqu'un pour jouer avec vous  ::P: 


(un petit gif pour voir bouger la bête, c'est plus amusant)

----------


## banditbandit

*KHOLAT*

C'est chaud ! J'ai à peu près deux heures sur le jeu et je suis toujours sur le camp de base, je suis déjà mort plusieurs fois (

Spoiler Alert! 


tué par des créatures ou suite à une chute

) et comme je ne trouve rien, pas moyen de sauvegarder (faut une note pour sauvegarder).

J'adore l'ambiance perdu dans l'immensité blanche de l'Oural, on affronte des tempêtes de neige, des congères, des crevasses, des glaciers, des précipices.
Les graphismes sont chouettes et la map semble énorme (surtout quand on est perdu).
Dommage que ma config ne suive pas je suis entre 18 et 40 fps et j'ai du passer la résolution en 1600*900.



*Uncharted Drake's Fortune* (dédicace et remerciements à humble.jok  :;): )

J'arrive bientôt au bout, c'est un truc que je pense vite torcher. C'est pas mal du tout mais c'est me semble-t-il un peu court.

Bon j'enchainerai surement avec le 2.

----------


## banditbandit

*KHOLAT*

J'ai enfin trouvé mon chemin  ::lol::  , je commence à savoir m'orienter (Moundir sort de ce corps... )et j'ai trouvé quelques notes et quelques campements... 
Ce jeu fout la frousse dès que la nuit tombe je flippe ma race et je courre comme un taré au moindre bruit  ::unsure::  et évidemment je crève.  ::'(: 
Par contre ça rame dur sur mon pc...

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai recommencé Farcry 2 en difficulté max (ouais, c'est un peu la dèche).
Putain, il m'a fallu genre 2 heures pour finir la première vraie mission, entre les morts à répétition (je joue sans utiliser les sauvegardes rapides) les loooongs trajets et les objectifs qui se rajoutent les uns sur les autres.

C'est vraiment un jeu atypique, c'est très dur (rien à voir avec la promenade des épisodes suivants) mais assez aléatoire. Je pense que c'est voulu qu'on ai jamais vraiment le sentiment de contrôler ce qui nous entoure, mais par exemple Dark Souls y parvient sans ce coté pile ou face.

----------


## Nono

> Euh, à la fin, y'a 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des portails qui permettent de se téléporter fissa aux endroits de chaque énigme..
> 
> , pas besoin de faire d'allers/retours.


Ha ? Possible. Je me suis rendu compte qu'il me manquait un membre de la famille avant d'arriver à la fin. C'est pour ça que j'ai voulu faire demi-tour à pied, de peur de rater quelque chose à la fin. Ou bien il y a un indice qui me bloquait, je ne sais plus. En tout cas, je n'avais pas capté qu'on pouvait se téléporter partout une fois arrivé à Ethan Carter.

----------


## Markoraf

> Ha ? Possible. Je me suis rendu compte qu'il me manquait un membre de la famille avant d'arriver à la fin. C'est pour ça que j'ai voulu faire demi-tour à pied, de peur de rater quelque chose à la fin. Ou bien il y a un indice qui me bloquait, je ne sais plus. En tout cas, je n'avais pas capté qu'on pouvait se téléporter partout une fois arrivé à Ethan Carter.


T'inquiètes, t'es pas le seul à l'avoir pas vu. Pour le coup j'avais vu qu'on pouvait 

Spoiler Alert! 


se téléporter partout une fois trouvé Ethan Carter.

 Par contre, je n'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait se 

Spoiler Alert! 


retéléporter dans l'autre sens  :tired:  

.
Bon ça reste un jeu fort plaisant quand même, surtout maintenant que je sais ça!

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai recommencé Farcry 2 en difficulté max (ouais, c'est un peu la dèche).
> Putain, il m'a fallu genre 2 heures pour finir la première vraie mission, entre les morts à répétition (je joue sans utiliser les sauvegardes rapides) les loooongs trajets et les objectifs qui se rajoutent les uns sur les autres.
> 
> C'est vraiment un jeu atypique, c'est très dur (rien à voir avec la promenade des épisodes suivants) mais assez aléatoire. Je pense que c'est voulu qu'on ai jamais vraiment le sentiment de contrôler ce qui nous entoure, mais par exemple Dark Souls y parvient sans ce coté pile ou face.


En fait c'est pour donner de la valeur au système de compagnons qui lui-même est pensé pour le système de sauvegarde de la version d'origine du jeu. (Même si sur PC ils ont ajouté la possibilité de sauvegarder n'importe-quand, ce qui gâche un peu l'intérêt) Ça m'est souvent arrivé d'avoir des emmerdes qui me tombent dessus d'un coup en pleine mission même avec une bonne planification, en particulier sur la deuxième map avec les ennemis qui veulent vraiment ta peau, mais c'était pas tellement un problème vu que ton compagnon secondaire va toujours te remettre sur pied. C'est pas vraiment aléatoire du coup, t'as toujours une deuxième chance un peu comme dans Dark Souls d'ailleurs. Par contre si tu laisse ton compagnon crever ou que tu l'as pas prévenu de te suivre avant une mission tu va vraiment souffrir et ça m'est arrivé de perdre une heure de jeu comme ça. C'est cool comme système, je trouve ça dommage que ça a jamais été repris, comme plein de trucs qui sont restés exclusifs à ce jeu d'ailleurs.

Si tu veux avoir plus de contrôle sur les événements je conseille de toujours avoir une arme silencieuse dans ton inventaire. (Le Makarov silencieux est le plus cool et tous les ennemis ont les munitions correspondantes sur eux) C'est les seules armes avec le sniper qui permettent toujours d'être le premier à attaquer, même en plein milieu d'un combat, avec les autres les ennemis vont tous tirer dans ta direction à la seconde ou tu commence à les arroser au lieu de paniquer et de chercher d'où vient le tir. Sinon t'as les automatiques du slot 1 qui sont monstrueux, en particulier le Mac 10. Avec ça t’enchaîne les headshots même à quarante mètres.

----------


## Sylvine

> Par contre si tu laisse ton compagnon crever ou que tu l'as pas prévenu de te suivre avant une mission tu va vraiment souffrir et ça m'est arrivé de perdre une heure de jeu comme ça.


Ba en l’occurrence il était pas à mon dernier point de sauvegarde, parce qu'il y avait un autre mec qui me donnait un objectif secondaire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ba en l’occurrence il était pas à mon dernier point de sauvegarde, parce qu'il y avait un autre mec qui me donnait un objectif secondaire.


En fait il faut aller dans une autre planque pour "activer" ton compagnon secondaire si il est pas marqué comme prêt. (Je sais pas si c'est à une planque spécifique pour chaque mission par contre, en général j'allais juste faire une sauvegarde en milieu de mission puis t'as le deuxième compagnon qui m'y attendais) Si t'as fais la mission précédente sans avoir besoin qu'il te réanime c'est pas nécessaire par contre, il sera déjà en stand-by.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais je sais, mais du coup ça participe au coté très fastidieux du jeu.

En fait je préférerai qu'ils limitent encore plus les possibilités de sauvegarde, mais qu'une bonne partie des temps morts soient giclés.

----------


## Nephizz

J'ai commencé *Ninja Gaiden Sigma*, le remake du remake du premier épisode 3D de la série. J'avais terminé le premier jeu sur Nes il y a quelques semaines et j'avais ragequit le second. Il très agréable à jouer bien qu'il ai assez mal vieilli techniquement malgré le lifting graphique. Le gameplay est péchu et c'est bien fluide (encore heureux vu l'age du soft). 

En revanche le jeu n'est vraiment pas sympa, on est très loin d'un God of War en terme de difficulté. Dès le début les ennemis parent les coups et font des contres bien violents si on martèle les boutons comme un débile, du coup le jeu est bien exigeant par rapport à la majorité des BTA. Je n'en suis qu'au chapitre 8 et je me suis déjà tapé un bon paquet de game over. Bref, j'en chie pas mal. Pourtant je joue en normal... Pour le coup ils ont gardé la même difficulté que les jeux Nes, même si ces derniers étaient plus basés sur le die & retry et l'apprentissage des niveaux.
Gros point noir pour la caméra par contre. Même avec la meilleure volonté du monde c'est impossible d'avoir une bonne vision d'ensemble de l'action sur les grosses vagues d'ennemis, et il parait que c'est encore pire dans la version originale.

----------


## Supergounou

> En revanche le jeu n'est vraiment pas sympa, on est très loin d'un God of War en terme de difficulté.


Ouais c'est un vrai BTA, pas un jeu en mousse pour les bouffeurs de popcorns. Faut se documenter un peu si tu veux maitriser la chose, c'est comme pour les jeux de baston c'est bien de connaitre le vocabulaire spécifique au genre (cancels, etc...) et de connaitre les possibilités de ton perso (qui sont loin d'être toutes expliquées dans le tuto).

C'est vraiment un jeu qui demande de la rigueur, de la patience, de la connaissance, et bien entendu, du skill.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Obduction*, par les créateurs de Myst, Riven etc... et ça se sent immédiatement. Je l'attendais comme un fou personnellement car c'est un genre de jeu trop rare de nos jours et je ne suis pas du tout déçu.

Si vous avez aimez Myst, Riven et ce genre de jeu en général, il est fait pour vous. Contrairement à ces derniers par contre on peut se balader librement en 3D dans le/les monde(s) ce qui renforce encore plus l'immersion à mon sens, il existe une option ceci dit pour les puristes qui veulent retrouver le systéme d'avance par case ou nœud comme ils l'appellent.

Que dire sinon que le level design déchire, qu'on est tout de suite happé par le jeu et qu'on sort des WTF à tout bout de champ. L'ambiance sonore n'est pas en reste avec une bande sonore très discrète mais surtout des effets sonore qui renforce d'autant plus notre immersion dans cet univers étrange. Là ou un _The witness_ (que j'ai adoré pourtant) m'avait déçu un peu car il reprenait la même thématique d'énigme en corsant le tout au fur et à mesure, ce qui devient un peu trop redondant à force à mon gout. Ici tout est fait pour varier les plaisirs, l'univers et le décor lui même sont une énigme ou une aide potentielle et il faut bien observer et essayer de comprendre comment tout ce merdier peut bien fonctionner. Bref la sauce prend et j'oserai même dire que pour l'instant avec mes 6/7 heures de jeu je le trouve supérieur à Myst et Riven, oui carrément...

Niveau technique par contre le jeu est quand même assez gourmand mais j'ai un petit PC aussi cela doit jouer beaucoup. Prevoyez tout de même 8 Go de ram minimum, et une carte avec 1 go de vram minimum relativement récente.

Alors par contre je vais être clair, si vous n'aimez pas les énigmes et déambuler un peu partout pour comprendre ce qui se passe, peu de chance que ça vous plaise. Le jeu se plait à nous paumer, les indices et aides sont réduites au strict minimum, parfois un gars vous dira qu'il faut aller à tel endroit faire ceci mais ne vous direz pas où, ni comment, ni pourquoi dans un premier temps: A vous de vous démerder ! Pas de gros marqueur pour indiquer l'objectif, pas de tooltip dégueulasse qui vous rappelle toutes les deux secondes quoi faire, rien, que dalle, nada. En revanche le jeu à eu l'EXCELLENTE idée qu'on puisse prendre des photos dans le jeu avec la touche espace du clavier et de pouvoir les regarder quand on veut dans le jeu. Ça ne vous empêchera pas d'avoir besoin de temps à autre d'un calepin et d'un crayon mais c'est mieux que les photos dégueulasse prise avec son smartphone comme on devait le faire sur The Witness par exemple.

Bref le jeu ne nous prend pas pour un abruti et ça fait franchement du bien, le genre me manquait beaucoup et celui-ci parvient aisément à assouvir mes désirs. Nous remercions bien entendu allègrement tous les médias français qui l'ont complètement zappé de leurs news et tests au passage, je ne vais pas revenir dessus, j'en ai dèjà assez fait sur le topic des news mais ça aura au moins eu le mérite de me faire comprendre de ne plus rien attendre de la presse FR vu que les médias US et Anglais en général l'ont couvert sans problème.

Le jeu est disponible sur Steam et GOG pour 30 euros, je vous met le lien GOG ici: https://www.gog.com/game/obduction

Bon ça s'apparente presque à un test mon truc mais vu la communication de merde en France autour de ce jeu je me suis dit que ce serait une bonne idée de peut être le faire découvrir à certains d'entre vous.  ::):

----------


## hisvin

*Geneforge 4:*Sorti des limbes de ma liste de jeux...Pour dire, vu que je ne me rappelais plus ou j'en étais, j'avais commencé le 3 avant de me rendre compte que je l'avais déjà fait.  ::ninja::  ...en tout cas, j'en suis à me triturer les méninges pour me rappeler vaguement l'histoire de l'énorme merdier.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je joue à *Obduction*, par les créateurs de Myst, Riven etc... et ça se sent immédiatement. Je l'attendais comme un fou personnellement car c'est un genre de jeu trop rare de nos jours et je ne suis pas du tout déçu.
> ...
> Bon ça s'apparente presque à un test mon truc mais vu la communication de merde en France autour de ce jeu je me suis dit que ce serait une bonne idée de peut être le faire découvrir à certains d'entre vous.


Pas mal ton résumé, si tu veux faire connaitre le jeu du devrait ouvrir un topic.

----------


## Catel

> Pas mal ton résumé, si tu veux faire connaitre le jeu du devrait ouvrir un topic.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/83...YST-disponible

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pour faire connaître un jeu, le mieux reste les topics transversaux (News, jeux auxquels on est en train de jouer, puis qu'on a fini ou abandonnés, voire le topic de la rage vidéoludique ou de la honte, etc....). 
Je ne vais pas souvent dans les sections JV-PC et JV Multi voir les nouveaux sujets, surtout si le nom ne me dit rien.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je pensais faire "une petite partie" de *Dead Rising 3*... et je suis dessus depuis au moins six heures quasi non-stop. 
> Certes, le jeu n'est pas bien optimisé sur PC mais il fonctionne suffisamment bien chez moi pour que je n'y pense pas trop (et merci Flawless Widescreen pour l'amélioration du FOV).
> *Je retrouve donc avec une joie non dissimulée le plaisir déjà ressenti sur Dead Rising premier du nom, sur Xbox 360. Avec une gestion du temps qui presse assez réussie car il faut agir vite... mais on n'est pas dans le minutage trop serré / frustrant de l'épisode d'origine.* 
> Pas mal d'armes et de véhicules surpuissants et délirants, un petit côté Saints Row qui n'est pas pour me déplaire. Et j'aime bien le héros gentil, limite couillon, au milieu des personnages égoïstes et/ou à moitié dingues. Plus les prémices d'une histoire d'amour ridicule au coeur d'une invasion de zombies...


Tu m'intéresses là.
J'ai aussi adoré le premier (fini 2 fois minimum, plus plein de parties juste pour certains objectifs/succès, d'autres modes) et je ne le trouvais pas aussi difficile que certains le disaient, je suis pourtant une brêle dans les jeux de ce genre.
La progression avec l'XP permettait de devenir plus fort, il m'arrivait juste de galérer contre certains boss, parce que je déteste les boss dans les jeux (quasiment tous), mais une fois compris la façon de les vaincre ça allait. Les sauvegardes n'étaient pas un problème il y avait des toilettes toutes les 2 zones.
Le minutage était assez bien foutu je trouve, parce qu'il fallait faire des choix en fait, mais la plupart n'empêchaient pas de continuer à jouer, on avait juste raté un truc.

Logiquement j'avais donc acheté le 2 day one, avec une envie fébrile, et lui m'avait vraiment déçu. Le timing était hyper contraignant avec ce médoc à la con.
Je ne remets pas en cause la difficulté du jeu en soi, je sais que je ne suis pas bon, mais ça ne me correspondait plus. Et après des heures et des heures, je n'ai jamais réussi à dépasser le premier boss (

Spoiler Alert! 


celui en motocross

), j'ai abandonné le jeu ET la série.

Quand tu auras bien avancé, j'espère que tu viendras poster ton impression, ça m'intéresse beaucoup.

----------


## banditbandit

> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/83...YST-disponible


Ah ben voila comme ça Illynir sait où aller, c'est toujours bien un topic dédier surtout si il a du succès.

----------


## Gloppy

> Tu m'intéresses là.
> J'ai aussi adoré le premier (fini 2 fois minimum, plus plein de parties juste pour certains objectifs/succès, d'autres modes) et je ne le trouvais pas aussi difficile que certains le disaient, je suis pourtant une brêle dans les jeux de ce genre.
> [...]
> Quand tu auras bien avancé, j'espère que tu viendras poster ton impression, ça m'intéresse beaucoup.


Bon, comme je ne vais pas pouvoir jouer à *Dead Rising 3* pendant un petit moment, et parce que je suis arrivé au Day 4 (sur les 7 annoncés), je reposte pour affiner mon impression : sauf mauvaise surprise (possible puisque je n'ai pas fini le jeu), je trouve que le rythme est bien géré. Je suis parfois passé pas loin de la limite de temps mais j'ai pu mener à bien toutes les quêtes annexes que je souhaitais et sauver le plupart des personnes croisées. Plusieurs de mes compagnons sont morts par contre (jusqu'à ce que je découvre qu'en leur ordonnant de rester quelque part et en s'éloignant suffisamment, on peut les renvoyer sains et sauf en lieu sûr). 
Le feeling me rappelle beaucoup Dead Rising 1 (je n'ai jamais joué au 2), avec une dose supplémentaire de folie. Mais la recette reste assez unique en son genre à mes yeux - les mecs ont vraiment respecté ce qui fait selon moi le sel de la licence. 
Reste à vérifier si tout ceci se vérifie sur la durée mais, de mon point de vue, si tu as aimé le premier épisode, celui-ci a plein d'atouts pour te plaire.
Il y a des boss parfois coriaces mais on te fournit aussi dans l'environnement le moyen de les vaincre ; et avoir un allié bien armé avec soi facilite pas mal les choses dans certains combats. Par ailleurs, il est possible de sauvegarder sans passer par les toilettes si on le souhaite. 

Voilà. Tu peux me demander des infos en plus en MP si besoin est  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci c'est intéressant, je vais l'ajouter à ma wishlist.

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur Farcry 2, mais je sais pas si je vais avoir le courage de le finir.

C'est vraiment méga hardcore, mon équipier est mort (alors que je suis quasiment sûr d'avoir chargé une partie avant qu'il crève mais passons) et j'arrive pas à le remplacer par un des autres gus.
Sans cette bouée de secours le moindre pépin peut couter 10-20 minutes de jeu. Du coup je m’arrête quasiment à chaque planque pour sauvegarder, parce que le moindre barrage ennemi peut-être fatal si on passe en force, c'est ultra fastidieux et le moindre déplacement prends des plombes.

Je confesse, à un moment j'ai craqué et j'ai commencé à utiliser les sauvegardes rapides à un moment où le jeu se foutait un peu trop de ma gueule (à un endroit paumé au milieu de nulle part, même pas sur un campement ennemi, je me fais prendre en embuscade par plus d'ennemis que ce qu'on rencontre dans une mission principale, ça arrivait de partout, j'avais plus de seringue, mon perso commence à avoir la malaria, mes armes s'enrayent, j'ai plus beaucoup de munitions... J'avais vraiment l'impression que le jeu me balançait tout la merde qu'il pouvait à la gueule.
J'ai peur que ça soit la pente glissante et que je sauvegarde à tout va maintenant, parce qu'il faut bien avouer que certains passages sont d'une difficulté complétement craqué, et ces déplacements interminables ponctués de combats sans intérêt (flinguer 2-3 mecs au sniper c'est pas bien compliqué) commencent à avoir raison de ma patience.

C'est con parce que ce jeu avait vraiment quelque chose, s'ils avaient un peu arrondi les angles à certains endroits tout en gardant la même philosophie on aurait pu avoir des chouettes suites au lieu des trucs insipides qu'on s'est tapé.

----------


## Clear_strelok

T'es arrivé à la deuxième partie du jeu là ?
Parce que à la fin de la première map en effet le jeu te met vraiment la misère de tous les cotés. Une fois que t'as terminé cet arc ça se renouvelle en revanche et la deuxième map est plus pratique pour ce qui est de la navigation. (Sans avoir besoin d'utiliser les sauvegardes rapides)

D'après Mark Brown le coté fastidieux est en grande partie volontaire par contre:




Evidemment c'est forcément dommage parce que le jeu sacrifie beaucoup pour arriver à cet objectif de traumatiser le joueur mais ça donne vraiment l'impression d'incarner un personnage en pleine descente aux enfers, et bien que j'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le finir (Les dix premières heures sur la seconde map sont cool mais arrivé à un certain point c'est soudainement devenu cauchemardesque et j'en pouvais plus) il est plus marquant que pas mal de jeux qui sont eux facile à terminer.

----------


## Herr Peter

Bon, je continue lamentablement ma partie de *Hitman Absolution*, parce que putain, ce jeu met mes nerfs à rude épreuve, au point où j'aurais normalement dû débloquer le succès Steam _"A quitté 10 fois le jeu avec Alt+F4"_.

J'aime assez la patte graphique du jeu, certains mécaniques de furtivité, mais le truc que je hais le plus dans un jeu d'infiltration, c'est de ne pas arriver à maitriser le *gameplay* parce qu'il est soit trop rigide, soit trop aléatoire. Et ici on hérite de ces 2 tares à la fois... Alors je m'énerve, et je finis certains niveaux comme ceux de Hatred, en butant toutes les têtes de con qui se mettent au-travers de mon chemin, c'est plus simple et rigolo, même si j'ai l'impression de complètement passer à côté du vrai but rechercher par les devs.

Et la jouabilité, quelle horreur. À la manette, les phases d'action pour viser c'est bien entendu vraiment pas ça, et passer au clavier-souris c'est presque pire, tellement la caméra est rigide (on a l'impression qu'on est dans la mélasse) et on sent à quel point le jeu n'a pas été conçu pour être joué ainsi.

Et les _checkpoints_ qui ne servent à rien, parce qu'en cas de boulette, en les rechargeant ça efface les actions faite précédemment, comme par exemple les gardes qu'on a assommés ou voire même certains objets qu'on a piqué.

Malgré tout je vais encore un peu persévérer, pour amortir les 5€ que m'ont coûté le jeu...

----------


## Sylvine

> T'es arrivé à la deuxième partie du jeu là ?


Nan, même rusher est pas une option dans ce jeu (d'ailleurs je me demande s'il y a des speedruns en difficulté max sans sauvegarde rapide).

Je l'avais fini à l'époque mais je pense que je devais abuser des sauvegardes rapides comme un gros porc.

----------


## Nono

*FEZ*

C'est un jeu de plateforme basé exclusivement sur l'observation, pour pouvoir accéder à des nouveaux lieux, et récupérer des objets. Pas d'ennemi à tuer, la mort en cas de chute n'est pas pénalisante, l'objectif est donc bien d'explorer partout. Ca fonctionne très bien parce que dès le départ, on n'est pas restreint par les capacités de notre personnage, et donc on peut aller quasiment partout. Ca fait d'ailleurs partie du plaisir de découvrir le monde.

J'ai collecté 21 cubes et quelques anti-cubes, et forcément les énigmes qui restent commencent à être de plus en plus compliquées. Je pense à ce hibou qui nous regarde tout le temps, et à d'autres salles à base de pièces de Tetris ou de figures à réaliser avec des blocs. Bref, il va falloir sérieusement dépoussiérer mon cerveau si je veux tout débloquer. D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas trop mon truc d'habitude de faire les jeux à 100%, mais dans FEZ je ne suis même pas posé la question : il faut que je relève tous les chouettes défis qu'on a mis sur mon chemin.

----------


## Supergounou

Les hibous  :Bave: 
Bon courage pour le 100%, c'est vraiment pas simple. Si jamais tu bloques de trop (et ça arrivera, sûr à 90%), passe sur le topic (mort) du jeu, on essayera de t'orienter sans te spoiler les solutions. 

Un de mes jeux préférés au monde.

----------


## Nono

Merci pour le tuyau. Je passerai là-bas quand je craquerai (bientôt à mon avis).

----------


## sebarnolds

Tiens, je l'ai lancé aussi hier, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire grand chose. Faut que je continue encore pour me faire une vraie opinion du jeu...

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai relancé *Broforce* hier soir pour rejoindre un pote. Enfin, tenté, parce que je n'ai jamais pu voir son serveur ni lui le mien, et cela que l'on lance une map custom de la communauté ou une campagne standard. J'espère que c'est temporaire. 

Lancé vite fait également le *DLC de Just Cause 3 "Sky Fortress"*, et... wow. Les cutscenes sont maintenant des artworks, ça fait un peu cheap mais c'est joli. La Sky Fortress c'est... un gros morceau, on a l'impression de se taper bien plus qu'un héliporteur du SHIELD. Ça va être un régal. C'est festival entre les tirs de tourelles de défense, les missiles à éviter d'un tonneau latéral, et les tirs de drones, on se croirait dans une bataille spatiale à attaquer un vaisseau-mère. Par contre j'essaie de lâcher le clavier-souris : avec les deux-trois nouvelles touches ça commence à faire beaucoup à binder (turbo wingsuit, frein wingsuit, tir wingsuit, missiles wingsuit, quelqu'un a mis Afterburner dans mon jeu) et surtout la vue pour viser, c'est plus la souris c'est la direction du personnage (eh oui la wingsuit est armée et motorisée, mais pas encore dotée de tourelles orientables ^^). En bonus : mes raccourcis clavier ne sont plus oubliés par le jeu à chaque extinction. Oui, maintenant que ça se passe au pad (en tout cas quand on n'est pas au sol à pied) c'est... mieux vaut très tard que jamais en tout cas, ça faisait bien depuis Mars que des joueurs remontaient ce souci.

----------


## Zerger

*Soma*, la descente dans les abysses  ::wub:: 
Un grand moment !

----------


## SCoPmod

> Toujours sur Farcry 2, mais je sais pas si je vais avoir le courage de le finir.
> 
> C'est vraiment méga hardcore, mon équipier est mort (alors que je suis quasiment sûr d'avoir chargé une partie avant qu'il crève mais passons) et j'arrive pas à le remplacer par un des autres gus.
> Sans cette bouée de secours le moindre pépin peut couter 10-20 minutes de jeu. Du coup je m’arrête quasiment à chaque planque pour sauvegarder, parce que le moindre barrage ennemi peut-être fatal si on passe en force, c'est ultra fastidieux et le moindre déplacement prends des plombes.


Pour tes autres équipiers, ils sont 

Spoiler Alert! 


emprisonnés aléatoirement sur l'un des 4 endroits proches dans la zone de la capitale sur la première carte: l'abattoir, le camp de bûcherons, le hangars à combats de coqs ("Cock Fights") et le "marché aux poissons" (me souviens plus exactement du nom... c'est un genre de lac avec quelques cahutes sur la berge -FRESH FISH ! voilà, c'est ça le nom)

: va faire un tour là-bas, nettoie la zone et entre là où tu peux entrer, normalement ça devrait déclencher quelque chose.

Sinon, j'avais vu sur ModDB que deux-trois mods ont été faits pour Far Cry 2 depuis le temps, jettes-y un oeil à l'occasion, il me semble qu'il y en a un qui règle le problème du spawn permanent des ennemis aux barrages.

-Note: j'viens de vérifier, y'a ça qui pourrait t'intéresser / t'aider:

> http://www.moddb.com/mods/dylans-far-cry-2-realism-mod
Checkpoint AI has been tweaked as well. Checkpoint guards now have a 60% chance to chase you after passing through, as opposed to 90%-100% in vanilla.
For anyone wondering about checkpoints, the changes made by this mod makes them a lot easier to deal with.
Checkpoints still respawn absurdly quick, but its not as big a deal because enemies don't take 10+ bullets to kill anymore. For anyone wondering if they should reinstall Far Cry 2, but hesitate because checkpoints and malaria are still in the game, do it. Buy yourself the springfield and enjoy actually being able to snipe because enemies will die in one hit like you would think. 

Bon, ça règle pas entièrement le problème, le respawn trop rapide est toujours là, mais on dirait qu'au moins tu peux tenter de passer en force plus facilement qu'avant.


> Un mod qui ajoute la vision nocturne:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/night-visi...ry-2-by-masson

Je sais pas si les deux sont compatibles, cependant. A priori on pourrait croire que oui, mais sans connaître l'architecture des fichiers et ceux modifiés, autant rester prudent.





> Evidemment c'est forcément dommage parce que le jeu sacrifie beaucoup pour arriver à cet objectif de traumatiser le joueur mais ça donne vraiment l'impression d'incarner un personnage en pleine descente aux enfers, et bien que j'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le finir (Les dix premières heures sur la seconde map sont cool mais arrivé à un certain point c'est soudainement devenu cauchemardesque et j'en pouvais plus) il est plus marquant que pas mal de jeux qui sont eux facile à terminer.


A l'occasion, laisse-lui une deuxième chance, tu rates vraiment quelque chose concernant la fin  :;):  (et les cassettes audio des interviews du Chacal...  ::wub::  )

En tous cas merci beaucoup pour la vidéo, très instructif: je comprends mieux pourquoi, en tous cas semble-t-il, Ubi a décidé d'enlever complétement l'enrayement des armes dans les suites Far Cry 3 et Far Cry 4 au lieu de simplement mieux régler la fréquence de son apparition: ils voulaient très probablement que les suites aient une orientation "fête foraine version FPS".

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, je sais qu'il y a des mods qui bidouillent un peu tout ça mais je préfère jouer sans.

Pour les équipiers il suffisait de continuer la campagne et le jeu te dirige automatiquement vers un autre au bout d'un moment.

----------


## makiayoyo

*Ghost of a tale* diantre mais quelle jolie surprise ce ptit jeu ... encore en développement et déjà tellement bon ! de l'infiltration simple et efficace dans la lignée d'un styx finalement, sans fioriture dans le gameplay mais avec assez de possiiblités pour diversifier a fond les approches ! Le design des animaux/insectes/créatures est à tomber et la bande son n'est pas en reste, bref , du trés bon à venir !

----------


## akaraziel

Toujours sur *Bloodborne*; lentement mais surement, je me rapproche de la fin puisque j'arrive au cauchemar de Mensis, mais avant je fais un petit crochet par Cainhurst que je commence à peine à explorer.

Sinon, sur PC, quand je n'ai pas accès à la TV :
-J'ai recommencé une partie *Deus Ex HR* pour me remettre dans le bain avant *Mankind Divided*,
-Je fais la S7 de *Diablo 3* avec un féticheur en mode casual ,
-Je viens de finir de dl *Titan Quest Anniversary*, j'espère être motivé à finir le jeu cette fois.  ::):

----------


## FrousT

*This War of Mine* (offert par Clydopathe) : J'adore l'ambiance, le gameplay c'est parfois long et chiant mais j'arrive pas à décrocher, j'ai 2 persos mort le même jour donc c'est parti pour le retry maintenant que j'ai compris les matériaux important et les améliorations à faire en début de partie

*Betrayer* : Ouah putain le noir et blanc ca pique les yeux  ::wacko::  Après j'en suis à même pas 1h mais j'accroche bien, à voir sur la durée !

*Puzzle Agent 2* : Comme Puzzle Agent premier du nom, une enquête, des puzzles et des gnomes !

----------


## SCoPmod

> Ouais, je sais qu'il y a des mods qui bidouillent un peu tout ça mais je préfère jouer sans.
> Pour les équipiers il suffisait de continuer la campagne et le jeu te dirige automatiquement vers un autre au bout d'un moment.


Pour les équipiers, c'est pas mal que les devs aient pensé à "automatiser" ça en cas de problème  ::): 

Sur ce: allez, courage !  ::happy2::

----------


## znokiss

> *Betrayer* : Ouah putain le noir et blanc ca pique les yeux  Après j'en suis à même pas 1h mais j'accroche bien, à voir sur la durée !


Tu peux activer la couleur dans les options.

----------


## Zerger

*Zombie Night Terror*  offert par Clydopathe, le Lemmings avec des zombies.

J'adore l'ambiance, j'adore les animations, j'adore le principe du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Yakaaa

> Tu peux activer la couleur dans les options. 
> 
> https://ggtriple.files.wordpress.com...n-3.jpg?w=1200


Ce qui pique beaucoup plus les yeux.
Je trouve même dommage de proposer de détruire la direction artistique du titre. C'est évidemment une option, mais j'aime quand un choix est assumé jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Overcooked avec ma copine, pour que ELLE insiste pour qu'on y rejoue c'est que ça doit être pas mal.
Même la campagne à l'air pas mal pour une fois.

Je sens qu'à 4 il a le potentiel pour remplacer Toybox Turbos et Spelunky dans mon cœur.

----------


## Zerger

Bon du coup, j'ai aussi essayé la version d'essai d'*Eve Online*

Je bataille un peu avec l'interface pour naviguer correctement et sélectionner les trucs au loin dans l'espace mais j'ai quand même réussi à miner des cailloux, tout n'est pas perdu  ::):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon du coup, j'ai aussi essayé la version d'essai d'*Eve Online*
> 
> Je bataille un peu avec l'interface pour naviguer correctement et sélectionner les trucs au loin dans l'espace mais j'ai quand même réussi à miner des cailloux, tout n'est pas perdu


Surtout, au début, fixe toi des objectifs successifs proches. 

Les skills de base progressent vite à bas niveau même si certaines coûtent un peu de pognon, donc hésite pas à tester des trucs. Pour le targeting, je te renvoie vers http://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Overview_Guide qui expliquera comment créer des templates d'overview (mettre des colortags, mais aussi n'avoir que les cailloux sur ton overview minage, ou que les joueurs ennemis sur une overview pvp, ou que les joueurs alliés sur une overview support, etc.), ce qui permet d'y voir un peu plus clair selon la situation.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais ce weekend, je vais essayer de fouiller un peu dans les guides, ca devrait etre utile  ::): 

Et sinon, j'ai enfin réussi à passer le niveau 3 aquatique dans *Downwell*, je pensais avoir fait le plus dur... mais là les limbes, je vois pas comment je vais réussir  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

Dans ma quête annuelle de trouver un 4X qui ne m'endorme pas dans les 25 premiers tours et suite à une promo steam, j'ai attaqué un peu sérieusement Fallen Enchantress en version complète, à savoir Legendary Heroes avec tous les DLC. Eh bien c'est pas mal du tout contrairement à beaucoup d'avis sur ce forum et à la vidéo d'Etrigane sur Sorcerer King pendant laquelle il démonte Fallen Enchantress.
Faut dire je dois être un peu spécial comme public, genre très mauvais goût puisque j'aime que les 4X qui ne font pas l'unanimité. J'ai jamais tenu sur un CIV quel qu'il soit, je me fais rapidement chier devant les Endless, je pige jamais trop les enjeux des recherches et des batiments à coups de +2% d'influence +1% de prod de quoi ? Gnhein ?

Là c'est plus orienté baston, je trouve la DA très marquée (des fois très moche) mais carrément assumée, très lisible et agréable à jouer, les animations des combats sont bien rendues avec des pains qui mettent à terre, des unités qui bougent bien, qui crèvent en tombant au sol les pattes en l'air etc... surtout que des unités y'en a plein et d'une grande variété.

Les possibilités de personalisation des héros et unités sont juste oufs.

J'ai même hésité à offrir le jeu à Etrigane pour qu'il refasse un test maintenant que le jeu est en version gold 2.0 patchée et rustiné jusqu'à la garde. Mais il était encore un peu cher, pis si ça se trouve il l'a dans son backlog. Et y'a pas de cordes aux arcs.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Ouais ce weekend, je vais essayer de fouiller un peu dans les guides, ca devrait etre utile 
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai enfin réussi à passer le niveau 3 aquatique dans *Downwell*, je pensais avoir fait le plus dur... mais là les limbes, je vois pas comment je vais réussir


Surtout va sur le thread et postule à une corpo avec des canards. Jouer en solo, c'est l'assurance de végéter. Même si tu n'as pas de micro, rien qu'avoir un accès aux chats pour des infos.

----------


## DCX

Je joue à *Castle of Illusion* avec mon gosse.
Je ne suis pas déçu c'est un bon petit jeu de plateforme aux graphismes très sympas et colorés.
La maniabilité est correcte et il y a pleins de petit chemins à trouver si l'on veut compléter un niveau à 100%
On passe parfois du plan "2D" à de la "3D" typé Hugo Délire (désolé de vous donner un coup de vieux) ce qui n'est pas désagréable.
Bref choppé à 2€ il y a quelques jours, c'est un bien bon investissement!

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> On passe parfois du plan "2D" à de la "3D" typé *Hugo Délire* (désolé de vous donner un coup de vieux) ce qui n'est pas désagréable.


Haaa... Karen Chéryl...  :Pipe:

----------


## Momock

> Ouais ce weekend, je vais essayer de fouiller un peu dans les guides, ca devrait etre utile 
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai enfin réussi à passer le niveau 3 aquatique dans *Downwell*, je pensais avoir fait le plus dur... mais là les limbes, je vois pas comment je vais réussir


Les limbes sont hyper simples pourtant (à moins que tu n'aies pas encore réalisé que rebondir sur des objets inertes recharge tes balles de la même manière que rebondir sur des ennemis et que tu ne perds pas le combo. À vrai dire c'est dans ce niveau que j'ai fini par m'en rendre compte, ce qui a grandement facilité mes runs ultérieurs).

----------


## Sylvine

Mes potes sont pas là, pas question de me faire un R6 seul, je lance l'increvable Titanfall.
Quelque chose comme 3 heures plus tard, j'ai le crane en vrac mais la banane.



Je vous aide à faire le compte, ça fait 193 frags (pour 193 morts, y'a pas eu de suicide  ::o: ).
Ça se joue en combien de tickets un serveur BF à 64 joueurs déjà ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

> Les limbes sont hyper simples pourtant (à moins que tu n'aies pas encore réalisé que rebondir sur des objets inertes recharge tes balles de la même manière que rebondir sur des ennemis et que tu ne perds pas le combo. À vrai dire c'est dans ce niveau que j'ai fini par m'en rendre compte, ce qui a grandement facilité mes runs ultérieurs).


Perso, je galère à devoir tout éviter/tuer, ca arrive de partout. Mais j'ai bon espoir de réussir à finir un run  ::P: 
Déjà, j'arrive à enchainer les 8combo en début de partie, ca me fait un petit stock de crystaux pour les coups durs par la suite.


EDIT: RAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH j'ai mouru au boss final alors que j'avais 6 pv  :Emo: 

Putain, qu'est-ce que je kiff ce jeu  :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Battlefront star wars(ps4)*  : Je n'avais pas vu les dernières map gratuites. J'avais lâché le jeu et je l'ai repris, bah je m'y amuse de nouveau dessus même si je suis une chèvre.

*Battlefield celui qui est avant le 1 mais qui a le numéro 4* (ps4) La campagne m'ennuie. J'arrive à un niveau où je foire souvent, c'est long de clean le terrain et d'avancer. Pas aidé par mes bots de coéquipier, un tank sur le côté, un arbre qui bug à chaque fois m'obligeant à me mettre à découvert pour clean au snipe. Vraiment les fps de marines (CoD et battlefiel) en solo c'est l'ennui. Toujours la même rengaine. Un vaste couloir truffé de murets et des ennemis qui viennent nombreux par vague. Le scénar'... on repassera. CoD modern wayfare dans le genre était un peu sympa, très cliché mais on n'en fait un, on les a tous fait quoi. Toujours les taupes, le coéquipier qui meurt au combat... 

*Battlefield après le 4 mais qui porte le numéro 1 béta* ; Bon c'est battlefield 4 mais avec des skin et un habillage différent. Aucun intéret de claquer 65euros alors que BF4 était à 5euros sur le psn.

*Half life 2 épisode 1* j'espère finir tout les half life. Le 2 je l'ai fini il n'y a pas si longtemps. Du coup là je vais essayer de faire les épisodes du 2. Puis je referais le Half life 1 mais en source.

*Last blade 2* entre pote. En fait il est cool comme jeu. L'ambiance, la musique, le design des perso... Classe. *Mario Kart 64* entre pote. Que ça à vieilli. Mais c'est toujours plaisant à lancer.

----------


## Markoraf

*Sam et Max save the World  : Episode 1*
Je viens de commencer le jeu, première énigme :
J'ai besoin de gruyère, mais j'ai une autre sorte de fromage alors ça va pas le faire.
Solution :


Spoiler Alert! 


Sortir le flingue et cribler de balles le fromage, et hop, du fromage à trous, ça donne du gruyère!!

  :^_^: 

Je sens que je vais aimer ce jeu!

----------


## jeanba

> *Sam et Max save the World  : Episode 1*
> Je viens de commencer le jeu, première énigme :
> J'ai besoin de gruyère, mais j'ai une autre sorte de fromage alors ça va pas le faire.
> Solution :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Encore, là ça va !

----------


## Cabfire

Je ne sais pas trop à quoi je joue ! 

J'ai acheté les extensions de *Dishonor* comme j'étais resté un peu sur ma faim après Deus Ex MD, j’espère que c'est bien cool !

Sinon je continue à jouer à* Dragon's Dogma*, Je dois être niveau 70, et toujours motivé !

----------


## CptProut

> Sinon je continue à jouer à* Dragon's Dogma*, Je dois être niveau 70, et toujours motivé !


Niveau 100 avec build optimisé  :Bave:

----------


## Cabfire

Le jeu m'a surpris en fait ^^ Je pensais torcher ça rapidement entre deux trucs et finalement j'aime m'y attarder, surprise totale !

----------


## banditbandit

> Niveau 100 avec build optimisé


J'ai du terminer mon second run avec un niveau 120-130, j'avais pas prévu de leveler autant mais ça m'a été bien utile.  :;):

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai du terminer mon second run avec un niveau 120-130, j'avais pas prévu de leveler autant mais ça m'a été bien utile.


Le level max c'est 200, mais en changeant de classe a des niveau bien spécifique tu peux avoir un perso et un pawn avec les stat maxé de partout.

Apres c'est la fête a la merguez, en te débrouillant bien tu peux couché un griffon en un seul coup, badassitude level 9000  :Vibre:

----------


## Shapa

Original Sin en coop sur le canap devant la TV, bien bien cool. J'avais donné pour le kickstarter, jamais fait pour cause de temps et le chômage aidant on fait un session par soir et on samuse bien dessus.

----------


## Cabfire

Le challenge sur Original Sin c'est le le finir sans internet et la soluce ...

----------


## Lilja

J'ai repris sérieusement ma partie à *Metroid 2*, je vais bientôt arriver à la fin.
C'est évidemment excellent.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*EVOLVE* depuis qq semaines avec cette V2 en F2P. Ce qui permet un premier bilan :
- le matchmaking fonctionne enfin.
- les parties sont devenues un peu plus noob-friendly donc les chasseurs pas malins ne flinguent plus une partie, du coup l'ambiance est plus détendue.
- un monstre bien joué fait toujours un carnage.
- le spectre est franchement abusé, gros souci car il est impossible à suivre et en combat il abuse de son clone pour faire un carton, sans parler de sa possibilité de filer défoncer le relais en 2 secondes.

Sinon personne n'a compris qu'il fallait utiliser le relief en combat et ne pas se tenir à 3 au même endroit. Ca donne des massacres.
Et si les nouvelles variantes de personnages sont sympas à tester, le jeu en l'état a surtout besoin de plus de maps, dont le retour d'une partie des anciennes, retirées lors du passage en F2P.

----------


## Da-Soth

*Vermintide*

On avait plus ou moins arrêtés et un pote s'y est remis, ce qui a provoqué un effet boule de neige. On est souvent plus de 4 à vouloir jouer et la machine est bien relancée.

Bon il y a toujours des soucis de framerates et de perspectives mais il reste bien fun et j'ai qu'une envie, être le soir pour relancer une partie. Les nouvelles maps et le Last Stand ajoutent un gros plus à ce jeu.

En plus, on commence en niveau cataclysme et bizarrement ça marche bien.  :Cigare: 

Du coup, le jeu est bien moins frustrant question loot (si on whipe pas).

----------


## FrousT

@Da-Soth : Il y a enfin eu une grosse maj avec des nouvelles cartes et tout ?  ::o:

----------


## Da-Soth

> @Da-Soth : Il y a enfin eu une grosse maj avec des nouvelles cartes et tout ?


Oui si le Host a les DLC. Tu as le château de Drachenfels avec 3 maps (dont une où tu dois gérer des torches sous peine de ne plus rien voir) et tu as 2 maps de Last Stand (tu affrontes des vagues de plus en plus difficiles).

----------


## FrousT

Ok merci, j'ai plus qu'a motiver un de mes potes pour qu'il achète le DLC  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

*Grim Dawn.
*
Je me fais chier, je vais lancer un autre jeu.

----------


## Clydopathe

Tiens, pourquoi il te fait chier? il me fait de l'oeil pour le humble monthly de ce mois.

----------


## Zerger

Ah bah hésite pas, il est très bon, il reprend les mécaniques de Titan Quest avec tout plein d'amélioration et une bien meilleure exploration de la map. Il y a un paquet de lieux secrets à explorer avec récompense à la clef. Niveau build, on a toujours ce système de bi-classage + un arbre de constellation, bref, tu peux vraiment modeler ton perso à ta guide, sans oublier le craft etc etc ...
C'est mon gros coup de coeur de cette année, c'est du HnS assez classique mais qui fait très bien le travail, il devrait t'occuper un paquet d'heures sans souci.

----------


## phalae

> Mes potes sont pas là, pas question de me faire un R6 seul, je lance l'increvable Titanfall.
> Quelque chose comme 3 heures plus tard, j'ai le crane en vrac mais la banane.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/09a...ba42fffc39.jpg
> 
> Je vous aide à faire le compte, ça fait 193 frags (pour 193 morts, y'a pas eu de suicide ).
> Ça se joue en combien de tickets un serveur BF à 64 joueurs déjà ?


Parfois j'ai envie de le réinstaller, j'avais aimé ce jeu, dommage qu'il a été aussi vite déserté :s
As-tu jeté un oeil sur TF2 ? Je n'ai pas lu de très bon retour sur les phases d'alpha ?!

----------


## Clydopathe

Ok, je vais lui laisser sa chance mais pas tout de suite, j'ai Deux Ex MD à faire avant  ::): .

----------


## CptProut

De mon coté je joue à *Furi* :

bordel ce que ce jeu est bien  :Vibre: , ça mets mes petit nerf a rude épreuve mais bordel on sent ce qui est possible de faire avec.

Et sinon *Rimworld*

J'avais plus le temps ni l'envie pour dwarf fortress et la ça fonctionne parfaitement  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

> Tiens, pourquoi il te fait chier? il me fait de l'oeil pour le humble monthly de ce mois.


J'ai l'impression d'avancer tout en tapant du monstre sans trop savoir pourquoi.
Globalement, il manque d'indications et d'accompagnement, j'ai du mal à rentrer dedans.
Je préfère amplement un Torchlight 2 ou un Diablo 3.

Je suis niveau ~20 (peut être 19) sur GD et je suis toujours avec l'attaque d'arcaniste de base (certes, boosté).
Du coup, niveau gameplay, ça se résume à lancer le projectile magique ou tirer au fusil (2 boutons), très rarement craquer une potion.
C'est pas passionnant niveau gameplay ni niveau scénarisation.

Je trouve la DA assez moche et les ennemis peu variés.
La VF est blindé de soucis d'encapsulage (les accents sont bouffés).
Bref, j'ai du mal à rentrer dedans.

Dans le même genre, j'ai joué à Van Helsing récemment et le rythme était bien meilleur.
Le gameplay était tout aussi mou (j'ai joué ingénieur je crois) mais au moins il y avait une scénarisation.
Dans Grim Dawn, je vois le village évoluer mais j'ai envie de dire "ouais, et après" ?
J'ai bien conscience que le scénario n'est pas l'élément principal d'un hack'n'slash m'enfin là, je n'ai pas perçu le minimum syndical en terme de mise en scène.

----------


## Anonyme112

Euh là je comprends pas. GD c'est le h&s récent qui a sans doute le meilleur scénario  ::P: 
Et on sait toujours ce qu'on fait et pourquoi.

----------


## purEcontact

Scénario =/= Scénarisation.

----------


## Anonyme112

Je sais, mais donc pareil pour la scénarisation, aucun souci, c'est bien amené.

----------


## Zerger

> Je suis niveau ~20 (peut être 19) sur GD et je suis toujours avec l'attaque d'arcaniste de base (certes, boosté).
> Du coup, niveau gameplay, ça se résume à lancer le projectile magique ou tirer au fusil (2 boutons), très rarement craquer une potion.
> C'est pas passionnant niveau gameplay ni niveau scénarisation.


Pour le gameplay, c'est du Titan Quest, donc peu de sorts mais que tu boostes au fur et a mesure que tu avances dans le jeu. Apres, ca a quand pas mal évolué, il y a bien plus d'items et reliques qui te filent de nouvelles compétences, ainsi que les constellations qui filent des sorts qui se déclenchent quand tu les lies à tes compétences. 
Pour la difficulté, les deux premiers actes sont assez tranquilles, à partir du 3eme, les montres font vraiment mal. Et je te recommande de jouer en Veteran si ce n'est pas le cas, le mode Normal est vraiment là pour les joeurs qui découvrent le genre ( Ca s'active dans le menu principal, pas besoin de recommencer)

Le scénario... ca reste du HnS on est d'accord mais c'est pas pire qu'ailleurs je trouve. Et il y a pas mal de lettres à lire pour le lore. Enfin bon, faut pas jouer à GD uniquement pour son histoire on est d'accord.

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais pas si je peux jouer en Vétéran, sachant que c'est ma première run du jeu.
Pour la scénarisation, je vais utiliser un gros mot : script.
Globalement, ça manque de scripts permettant de me mettre dans le bain.

Pour moi, un jeu qui fait ça très bien, c'est Diablo 3.
Alors oui, il a tout les défauts du monde si vous voulez mais quand il s'agit de faire rentrer le joueur dans l'univers, ça se pose là.
Tu as des mini-cinématiques, des quêtes scriptées (exemple à la con : tuer les zombies dès le départ pour ouvrir l'entrée de la ville) et on te plonge très rapidement dans un ton premier donjon.

Là, Grim Dawn est trop ouvert.
Tu parles à tout le monde, tu prends toutes les quêtes, tu fonces au nord en pétant tout ce qui bouge.
A aucun moment, le jeu ne t'arrête en te disant "hey bobby, arrêtes d'être con 2 minutes, ce passage là est important pour la suite".
Ça peut être présenté par un script, une vidéo en jeu ou une vidéo CGI selon les moyens de la boite.

A un moment dans Grim Dawn, y'a un mec qui me dit qu'il veut pas se barrer et qu'il a un enfant à sauver.
Dans ces 4h de jeu, c'est le seul moment un tout petit peu marquant que j'ai eu.

Ce soir, je vais surement relancer une nouvelle partie, surement en anglais, en me forçant à lire les textes des quêtes (ce que je n'ai pas eu besoin de faire dans Diablo 3, Van Helsing ou Torchlight 2) et peut être que j'arriverais à rentrer dedans.
Si vous l'encensez autant, c'est que j'ai dû passer à côté d'un élément important.

Ou alors le début est extrêmement chiant et il faut se forcer avant de commencer à s'amuser  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme112

L'acte 1 est un peu chiant oui, j'avais abandonné une fois aussi. La seconde fois je me suis forcé un peu pour atteindre l'acte 2 et j'ai adoré la suite.

----------


## Sylvine

> Parfois j'ai envie de le réinstaller, j'avais aimé ce jeu, dommage qu'il a été aussi vite déserté :s
> As-tu jeté un oeil sur TF2 ? Je n'ai pas lu de très bon retour sur les phases d'alpha ?!


Pour Tf2, oui, pas mal de retour négatif, mais ça vient surtout de mecs qui jouent sur console et qui pensent que l'Attrition est le meilleur mode de jeu au monde, donc c'est dur à prendre au sérieux.
Si tu veux en parler plus en détail y'a le topic du jeu, sinon le premier a encore assez de joueurs pour s'amuser (par contre si tu veux jouer en CTF t'as intérêt à avoir un bon niveau parce qu'en général y'a qu'un serveur plein et ça rigole pas).

----------


## Pifou

*The Division*

Je l'ai eu en bundle avec mon nouveau clavier.
C'est pas désagréable, c'est plutôt joli.
Bon, par contre, je fais des sessions d'1h max, c'est quand même assez répétitif.
L'avantage, c'est que tu peux facilement caser ça avec d'autres occupations, les missions sont assez courtes. T'en fais une, tu déco, et tu peux reprendre plus tard. 

A petites doses, le jeu est sympa. Mais clair que j'aurais jamais mis 60 euros dedans.

----------


## Goji

*Seasons After Fall*, un plateformer tout mignon et techniquement irréprochable (c'est beau, ça bouge bien, aucun bug), parfait dans le genre petite sucrerie (à peine 13 balles) entre deux gros jeux.
Je pense que la durée de vie est courte mais comme pour Inside c'est très suffisant, alors je le déguste tranquillement, je me laisse porter par la poésie. Gros bourrins s'abstenir ^^

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

*Path of Exile*, j'avais pas joué durant la dernière league (Prophecy) vu que je m'étais un peu cramé sur l'avant dernière (Perandus), je m'y suis remis cette semaine à l'occase de la release de la league du moment (Essence) et de l'expansion qui l'accompagne (Atlas of Worlds). Toujours aussi fun, par contre ils sont sensés avoir optimisé encore le jeu et introduit le multithreading, perso ça tourne moins bien qu'avant chez moi niveau fps. Ça fait partie des seuls jeux où les performances se cassent la gueule de patch en patch, alors que je ne vois pas de changement à l'écran. 

Par contre ils ont optimisé les temps de chargement et ça, pour le coup, ça marche très très bien.

Ça parlait un peu de Grim Dawn plus haut, honnêtement et même si j'ai bien aimé GD (j'ai dû y passer ma petite centaine d'heures), Path of Exile reste quand même plusieurs crans au-dessus, surtout pour la somme modique de 0 €. Les devs arrivent encore à apporter des changements de fond (alors bon, vu que ça reste un studio indé et qu'ils ont de l'ambition, c'est pas toujours réglé comme un coucou suisse m'enfin le côté punk a son charme) et le studio a l'air de s'agrandir encore à l'heure actuelle en ne se finançant que sur un cash shop cosmétique (y'a deux ou trois trucs utiles et pas cosmétiques, mais ça va vous coûter 5 balles et ensuite c'est à vie, principalement des tabs en plus dans vos coffres et encore c'est loin d'être obligatoire si vous faites pas de commerce).

A l'heure actuelle ça reste le hack'n slash avec le système de craft le plus complet du catalogue, et il détient aussi probablement la palme de l'endgame et celle du suivi (plusieurs challenges seasons avec des règles spécifiques par an, des courses, des extensions gratuites...). 

Du coup je conseille, la complexité n'est qu'apparente sur beaucoup de choses (ouais, je sais, l'arbre des passifs fout les jetons, mais passé la période d'apprentissage c'est pas compliqué de faire un build qui tienne la route. La maîtrise séparant plutôt le build qui marche du build qui faceroll tout le contenu) - et au pire, il reste les build guides qui fleurissent à chaque nouvelle league si vous voulez juste poutrer du mob et looter du stuff sans vous poser la question des skills et des talents passifs.

----------


## Pluton

J'ai vu sur différents avis que les dernières extensions et patchs rendaient le jeu trop facile, ce sont des commentaires de gros joueurs de PoE, alors peut-être sont-ils blasés ou bien est-ce réellement le cas ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai vu sur différents avis que les dernières extensions et patchs rendaient le jeu trop facile, ce sont des commentaires de gros joueurs de PoE, alors peut-être sont-ils blasés ou bien est-ce réellement le cas ?


C'est des conneries. A la limite on pourrait dire que le jeu est devenu plus "accessible", ce qui fait partie de la marche du jeu c'est que petit à petit les trucs mal foutus/mal pensés sont revus et lissés. Et c'est très bien, ajouter à la difficulté via des challenges dans les limites du gameplay c'est top, mais avoir des difficultés à cause de mécaniques mal implémentées ou de trucs aberrants c'est absurde.

Pourtant tu en trouveras toujours pour regretter "le bon vieux temps", surtout d'ailleurs parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus - vieux côté hipster latent - se pignoler en se racontant qu'ils font partie de "l'élite" ou de "l'underground". C'est d'ailleurs souvent les même qui pleurent quand on leur nerf leur build de prédilection ou quand sort un nouveau challenge "trop" difficile ou "trop" différent à leur goût. Bref c'est surtout des gars qui manquent de recul sur leur hobby de prédilection.

Après - mais ça ne date pas d'hier - PoE c'est parfois un peu wonky au niveau de l'équilibrage. Tu as à chaque patch un ou plusieurs FoTM qui vont faceroll 95% du contenu, mais c'est inhérent au fait de laisser beaucoup de liberté aux joueurs. Maintenant personne n'oblige quiconque à les utiliser (d'autant que retomber dessus, par hasard et sans recopier, n'est pas non plus à la portée de tous), y'a rien à gagner en challenge league à utiliser ces builds plutôt que d'autres et même avec ces builds, il faut avoir une bonne compréhension du jeu et être capable de jouer la méta (trading, crafting, mapping...) pour explorer et compléter la totalité du contenu disponible.


Enfin au final je me répète mais ça reste un hack'n slash, c'est pas genre avec une échelle de difficulté très étendue. La plupart des challenges peuvent être surmontés en jouant le jeu des chiffres et en changeant ton approche, ton équipement ou ton build. Les devs tentent d'évoluer un peu là-dessus avec l'introduction du Labyrinthe et de fights assez demandeurs en terme de déplacement, positionnement, etc. mais c'est compliqué car le genre et le cadre technique permettent pas forcément d'aller au bout de cet aspect de manière satisfaisante (comprendre : sans que ça devienne frustrant).


En bref : c'est pas ghoul'n ghost, mais c'est le plus challenging des hack'n slash actuellement sur le marché imho  :^_^:

----------


## Pluton

Ah cool merci pour cette réponse bien complète.

----------


## Zerger

Le grind est quand même très présent par contre, tu loot beaucoup moins vite que dans les autres HnS, si ton objectif est de te monter un bon gros perso, va falloir être prêt à nettoyer des maps à la chaine.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Le grind est quand même très présent par contre, tu loot beaucoup moins vite que dans les autres HnS, si ton objectif est de te monter un bon gros perso, va falloir être prêt à nettoyer des maps à la chaine.


Je suis bien d'accord, même si tu peux couper pas mal là-dedans grâce au commerce libre entre joueurs, si t'es marabouté du RNG ça peut être un peu chronophage.  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

Bah paraît c'est pareil sur *Grim Dawn*, qu'une fois HL pour choper les pièces et les compos c'est franchement chronophage. Ce sera trop pour moi, je vais bien faire joujou pendant le levelling mais passer des heures à farmer et à trader avec les joueurs ça me pète les noix d'avance, donc on va dire qu'une fois arrivé "à la fin", ça ira bien comme ça.

----------


## Pifou

*The last of us*

Il est en promo sur le PSN jusqu'au 21/09, j'en ai donc profité.
J'ai attaqué ce matin sur la PS3 avant d'aller au boulot, et la première impression est plutôt positive. Ya du flip, mais c'est pas trop gore et pas trop accentué, mon cœur supporte pour le moment (jamais pu joué à Silent Hill ou Resident Evil sur PSX, c'était trop flippant pour moi).

On va voir si j'accroche sur le long terme.

----------


## Astasloth

> *The last of us*
> 
> Il est en promo sur le PSN jusqu'au 21/09, j'en ai donc profité.
> J'ai attaqué ce matin sur la PS3 avant d'aller au boulot, et la première impression est plutôt positive. Ya du flip, mais c'est pas trop gore et pas trop accentué, mon cœur supporte pour le moment (jamais pu joué à Silent Hill ou Resident Evil sur PSX, c'était trop flippant pour moi).
> 
> On va voir si j'accroche sur le long terme.






Ce bruit quoi...

----------


## znokiss

Wow, j'ai envie d'en faire la sonnerie de réveil de ma copine, pour voir.

----------


## vectra

*Shantae and the Pirate Curse* sur PC/Steam.

La série est bien connue sur 3DS dans le genre MetroVania, mais moi je connaissais pas et je suis pas familier. J'ai eu la série pour pas cher sur Steam, et j'ai vu que le jeu suivant avait réussi sa campagne KS et devait sortir bientôt. 

Ben pour la peine, ce type de jeu est bien sympa (manette obligatoire), bien que pas évident pour moi qui suis très console. En tous cas, l'adaptation PC est d'excellente facture, tout réagit très bien, graphiquement très bon (un peu pixellisé encore, le prochain sera HD), musiques excellentes dans le style rétro et bien entraînnantes. Et ce qui ne gâche rien, c'est qu'on peut y jouer sur des sessions assez courtes avec les points de sauvegarde réguliers.

Que du bon  :;): 
Bien surpris de la part d'un jeu pourtant aussi classique dans sa forme. Je me demande si je me paierai pas Shovel Knight après ma thèse.

----------


## sebarnolds

Je joue actuellement à *Seasons after Fall* que m'a offert ds108j via cpcgifts. Le jeu est tout simplement magnifique (l'effet quand on change de saison  ::wub::  le renard tout mimi  ::wub:: ) et la musique superbe, tout à fait dans le ton.

Le gameplay ne plaira sans doute pas aux joueurs hardcores qui veulent de la difficulté : pas question de mourir ici, mais plutôt de plate-formes gentille (pas de sauts millimétrés) où il faut faire fonctionner ses méninges de temps à autre pour débloquer un passage, en utilisant les saisons et leurs particularités. Le jeu s'apprécie en sessions d'1h-1h30 max je pense, après on sent un peu la répétitivité s'installer. Mais en sessions d'1h (en gros, c'est le max que j'ai chaque jour), c'est un pur régal. D'après le jeu, je suis au tiers du jeu après quelques heures, et l'histoire est encore assez mystérieuse... à voir à la fin ce que ça donne.

En résumé, le jeu est très bon. A ce prix-là, tous les amateurs de plate-formes et de réflexion devraient se jeter dessus.

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Shantae and the Pirate Curse* sur PC/Steam. (...bla bla blurp...)


Il faut vraiment que je me le fasse, celui-là, d'autant que j'avais franchement adoré Risky's revenge, malgré sa fluidité toute relative (soyons honnêtes, ça plombait pas mal de plaisir de jeu par moment).

----------


## Blackogg

*Furi*

_The jailer is the key ..._

_Dudududududududu.... Swish swish swish zip panpanpanpanpanpan swish swish BOOM ohputainohputain zip zip panpanpanpan zip zip swish swish ohlalalalala swish swish alleeeeeez panpanpanpanpanpan ça va passeeeeeeeeer schklong OUI CREVE ORDURE  §_

Pour l'instant (6 bonhommes découpés), à chaque fois que je me suis dit "bon là ça commence à tourner en rond", le jeu a réussi à me surprendre agréablement l'instant d'après. Pourvu que ça dure  :tired: .

Et je recommande de pas faire de trop longues sessions, parce que perso ça me file des crampes  :Emo: .

Et cette musique  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

C'est un peu le meme principe que Titan Souls au final ? (que j'ai beaucoup aimé)

----------


## CptProut

> C'est un peu le meme principe que Titan Souls au final ? (que j'ai beaucoup aimé)


On est plus proche d'un boss rush par platinum game.

L'analogie de l'instrument de musique dans CPC colle parfaitement on te file une guitare à toi de trouver le morceau à jouer.

----------


## Blackogg

Oui voilà, c'est du boss rush basé sur l'esquive (tendant parfois vers le bullet hell) et la contre-attaque. Pense à No More Heroes, mais en beaucoup (beaucoup) plus nerveux et sans rien entre les boss.

En gros :

 Uniquement des boss, entrecoupés de passages narratifs où un lapin bizarre te parle pendant que tu marches vers le prochain boss (en gros t'appuies sur A, tu poses le pad et tu te reposes les mains pendant que l'histoire avance). Tous tes mouvements te sont expliqués pendant le 1er combat, tu n'en gagneras pas d'autres par la suite, et tes stats (vie max, dégâts) ne changeront pas non plus. Seul le skill compte  :Cigare: .Chaque boss a son style de combat et ses patterns propres.Un combat est en plusieurs phases (qui correspondent à une barre de vie du boss), les attaques évoluent à chaque phase.Si tu gagnes une phase, tu te soignes et gagnes 1 barre de vie supplémentaire. Si tu perds, le boss se soigne et ça reprend au début de la phase. Donc un combat peut durer assez longtemps si tu galères-mais-pas-trop.Le style fait un peu peur sur les screenshots mais rend super bien en mouvement. Come Afro Samurai en fait  ::ninja:: .Si la synthwave façon hotline miami te plait, tu vas adorer la musique.

----------


## FrousT

> Oui voilà, c'est du boss rush basé sur l'esquive (tendant parfois vers le bullet hell) et la contre-attaque. Pense à No More Heroes, mais en beaucoup (beaucoup) plus nerveux et sans rien entre les boss.
> 
> En gros :
> 
>  Uniquement des boss, entrecoupés de passages narratifs où un lapin bizarre te parle pendant que tu marches vers le prochain boss (en gros t'appuies sur A, tu poses le pad et tu te reposes les mains pendant que l'histoire avance). Tous tes mouvements te sont expliqués pendant le 1er combat, tu n'en gagneras pas d'autres par la suite, et tes stats (vie max, dégâts) ne changeront pas non plus. Seul le skill compte .Chaque boss a son style de combat et ses patterns propres.Un combat est en plusieurs phases (qui correspondent à une barre de vie du boss), les attaques évoluent à chaque phase.Si tu gagnes une phase, tu te soignes et gagnes 1 barre de vie supplémentaire. Si tu perds, le boss se soigne et ça reprend au début de la phase. Donc un combat peut durer assez longtemps si tu galères-mais-pas-trop.Le style fait un peu peur sur les screenshots mais rend super bien en mouvement. Come Afro Samurai en fait .Si la synthwave façon hotline miami te plait, tu vas adorer la musique.


Salaud  :Emo: , regarder ton stream me suffit plus, je vais devoir passer à la caisse  :Vibre:   :Vibre: 

25 boules quoi....  ::cry::

----------


## CptProut

> Salaud , regarder ton stream me suffit plus, je vais devoir passer à la caisse  
> 
> 25 boules quoi....


ça vaut son prix.

Contrairement a no man sky  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> ça vaut son prix.
> 
> Contrairement a no man sky


Je connais un mec qui l'a acheté jour-j sans connaitre le véritable multi derrière le jeu  ::XD::  En plus il traine sur le topic des animes c'est pour dire le niveau  :tired: 

Non c'est pas moi  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Non c'est pas moi


Pa moi non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Il faut vraiment que je me le fasse, celui-là, d'autant que j'avais franchement adoré Risky's revenge, malgré sa fluidité toute relative (soyons honnêtes, ça plombait pas mal de plaisir de jeu par moment).


C'est ce que j'ai constaté sur Risky quand je l'avais essayé.
Tu vas vraiment aimer Pirate Curse alors: plein écran de base, pixellisation acceptable (la résolution a beaucoup augmenté depuis le précédent même si on n'est pas encore en HD), et surtout fluidité totale.

Y'a moyen de l'avoir à pas cher en promo ou par des tiers, c'est dommage de rater ça.

----------


## Supergounou

> Il faut vraiment que je me le fasse, celui-là, d'autant que j'avais franchement adoré Risky's revenge, malgré sa fluidité toute relative (soyons honnêtes, ça plombait pas mal de plaisir de jeu par moment).


Tu parles de fluidité, je parle d'exigence dans les inputs  ::P: 
Moi j'aime bien quand il faut appuyer au bon moment sur le bon bouton, ça demande à être rigoureux (je dois être un peu maso en fait).

----------


## vectra

Ben oui, mais sans fluidité, c'est plus difficile.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ça me surprends d'apprendre que Risky's Revenge ne serait pas fluide. On parle quand même d'un jeu DS à la base.

----------


## vectra

Sur la version PC, déjà tu joues dans une petite fenêtre seulement, et en plus y'a des moments où l'affichage zappe des frames.
Clairement pas fluide du tout de mon point de vue, surtout qu'ils ont réglé ça dans l'opus suivant. Le retour en arrière est vraiment pénible, sachant de surcroît qu'on attend un nouvel épisode en full HD bientôt (démo montrée à l'E3).

C'est con que je découvre la licence si tard: j'aurais volontiers contribué au Kickstarter  :Emo: 
Ils ont largement pété les stretch goals, mais sans les avoir tous atteints. On n'est pas passé loin des cinématiques animées et doublées.

PS: c'était là:https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...lf-genie-hero/
Ca devrait sortir fin Octobre 2016.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ps4 :

*Overwatch saison 2* : matches de placement pour le moment j'ai une victoire sur 7 match. Je tombe dans des teams de vrais bras cassés. Les mecs se déconnectent, ou il fonce dans le tas. Aucune synergie d'équipe en ce moment. Faut dire que les messages d'équipes préenregistrées n'aident pas.

*Kof 14* étonnamment le netcode est très bon comparativement à SF5. Les matches avec un tout petit peu de lag sont totalement jouables. On peut avoir deux barres sur 4 ou 5 de connexion et avoir de très bons matches. En revanche, j'ai du gagné une seul match sur 10. Ma team pour le moment Terry, King et Mai. Complexe comme jeu mais vraiment pas dégueulasse contrairement à ce que je pensais. Bémol, on sent que c'est un jeu qui est beaucoup moins dosé qu'un street. Mais je pense qu'il mérite d'être essayé.

*Furi* premier boss au premier coup, le second m'a posé probleme sur son avant dernière phase. L'idée du jeu est pas mal.

*Batman Arkham knight* : j'ai voulu faire la partie plus mais j'ai rencontré un bug qui me bloque sur le toit. Impossible d'utiliser mes gadgets, de me tenir sur une palissade, de sauter. Tant pis. Le jeu est bon, mais je vais pas refaire mes parties de zéro à chaque bug.

----------


## Zerger

> *Kof 14* étonnamment le netcode est très bon comparativement à SF5. Les matches avec un tout petit peu de lag sont totalement jouables. On peut avoir deux barres sur 4 ou 5 de connexion et avoir de très bons matches. En revanche, j'ai du gagné une seul match sur 10. Ma team pour le moment Terry, King et Mai. Complexe comme jeu mais vraiment pas dégueulasse contrairement à ce que je pensais. Bémol, on sent que c'est un jeu qui est beaucoup moins dosé qu'un street. Mais je pense qu'il mérite d'être essayé.


J'espère qu'ils vont pas mettre 3 plombes pour le sortir sur PC  :Emo:  
Par contre, j'imagine que le multi doit etre bourré de vétérans qui jonglent avec les novices, ca doit pas etre simple  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ben apparemment c'est surtout une question de dosage... /vieuxconquipigeplusleparlerjeune

----------


## Nephizz

J'ai commencé *Undertale* hier soir. J'étais assez sceptique par rapport à la hype autour du titre à sa sortie mais je dois bien avouer que je m'éclate, notamment pour l'humour qui est vraiment drôle. ça fait un moment que je ne me suis pas autant marré devant un jeu.  ::P:  


Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin ça c'était avant que je tue Toriel...  ::'(:  Du coup maintenant j'épargne tout le monde.



J'aime beaucoup le système de combat que je trouve très original et fun, le dev a vraiment eu une idée de génie. Et la bande son.

Oh, et puis le Tsunderplane aussi, meilleur trash mob de l'histoire des rpg:

----------


## Supergounou

> Sur la version PC, déjà tu joues dans une petite fenêtre seulement, et en plus y'a des moments où l'affichage zappe des frames.


C'était au moment de sa sortie? Peut-être a-t-il été patché après coup, pour la fenetre j'avais corrigé le soucis avec un petit Alt+tab au premier lancement (je crois me souvenir qu'il y a une option pour ça aussi), et pour la fluidité je n'ai ressenti vraiment aucun problème, j'ai regardé quelques speedruns de même et je n'ai rien remarqué.

----------


## Narushima

> Wow, j'ai envie d'en faire la sonnerie de réveil de ma copine, pour voir.


Non, mets plutôt de la vraie musique, dans le même genre :

----------


## Rakanishu

*Dragon Age Origins*. Ouais, parce que jamais joué avant.

Moi, j'suis le genre de mec qui n'a pas fait Baldur's Gate à l'époque parce que je perdais systématiquement 3 compagnons sur 5 (c'était 5 ?) lors du premier fight devant l'auberge, me faisant quitter le jeu. Je m'estime plutôt nul à tous ces combats tactiques.

Et après en avoir pas mal bavé (bouffé toutes mes potions dès les premiers combats du jeu, toute mon équipe avec de graves injury), j'ai regardé des vidéos Youtube, pour voir comment les gens jouaient. Je sais maintenant utiliser mon rogue pour stunner les gens, les contourner pour leur faire plus mal, et micro-manager si besoin les autres héros. Là par exemple j'ai un mage temporairement dans mon équipe, que j'utilise pas mal avec mon héros principal, pendant que les deux autres prennent des dégâts (parce que le mage en auto n'utilise qu'un tiers de ses sorts, quel gâchis, et ça me permet de lancer sans trop de risque les pouvoirs avec friendly fire).

Je pense que je m'en tire mieux (je fais des combats sans utiliser une seule potion now  ::lol::  ) mais je trouve déjà le jeu pas facile en normal et j'en suis qu'au début, à savoir au moment où faut aller vers la tour pendant l'attaque des Darkspawns. Et j'en suis déjà à 8h alors que c'est genre la 3e quête sur une trentaine Oo Je suis particulièrement lent je pense, chaque combat me prends du temps :x

Enfin si vous pouvez me dire "it gets better" ou si ça empire côté difficulté, ça m'intéresse  ::P:

----------


## Pifou

J'en ai chié comme un porc à Ostagar avec un mage et un voleur, un peu moins avec un guerrier, mais ça s'améliore nettement par la suite avec l'équipement et les compétences.

----------


## PG 13

Comme la plupart des jeux du genre, c' est au début qu' on en chie le plus. A très haut niveau y' a même plus besoin de mettre la pause pour la plupart des combats, courir avec le perso principal au milieu des ennemis pour en puller le + possible et laisser faire les autres suffit amplement. Cà peut être drôle de sentir aussi puissant; si çà t' embête il suffit d' augmenter la difficulté ^^

----------


## Rakanishu

On verra si j'en arrive là, j'avais peur que justement la difficulté augmente alors que je trouve le jeu déjà bien dur pour un nul dans mon genre ^^

----------


## Frypolar

*Homefront Revolution*, je vous fait le début :
Cinématique d’intro ;Cinématique qui débouche sur une cut-scene ;Cut-scene ;Cut-scene (courte celle-là) ;Enfin je peux bouger mais j’ai pas d’armes et je dois juste aller au prochain objectif ;Jeu de hack mal expliqué conçu spécifiquement pour les pads, dégueulasse à la souris ;Cut-scene ;Je dois aller à un autre endroit (j’ai toujours pas d’arme) ;Cut-scene ;Cut-scene ;Je dois suivre un type, le jeu crash ;Je relance le jeu, il crash pendant les logos du début qu’on ne peut pas éviter non plus.

Bien sûr toutes les cut-scene/vidéos ne peuvent être coupées et le checkpoint est créé avant. 30 minutes dans le jeu, j’ai toujours pas d’armes, j’ai cassé 3 caisses jaunes et récupéré quelques items de craft, c’est tout.

Edit : 40 minutes de jeu, j’ai un pistolet mais pas le droit de m’en servir et je peux pas sprinter car on est dans le QG  :Boom:

----------


## banditbandit

> On verra si j'en arrive là, j'avais peur que justement la difficulté augmente alors que je trouve le jeu déjà bien dur pour un nul dans mon genre ^^


J'avais un peu le même ressenti sur DA Awakening, au début j'ai trouvé ça dur, après on s'adapte au fur et à mesure et même les dragons sont abordables, bon sur la fin c'était quand même tendu.


Uncharted 2

Ce jeu est beau et bon  ::lol::  , j'adore Lima surtout sous la pluie, parfois ça fight trop pour que j'ai le temps d'apprécier le paysage mais dès que je peux je me pose sur un point de vue pour embrasser du regard ce panorama. 


Resident Evil Zero 

Le jeu qui porte bien son titre, inventaire pourri, maniabilité atroce, ennemis sac à points de vie.
 Je bloque sur une énigme où l'on doit activer 6 statuettes d'animaux, c'est complément sibyllin pour moi, j'en suis à 2-3 heures et j'ai testé une trentaine de solution sur 720.  ::ninja:: 
Je songe à balancer le truc dans les chiottes mais j'ai peur la ville porte plainte...

----------


## Zerger

> *Homefront Revolution*, je vous fait le début :
> Cinématique d’intro ;Cinématique qui débouche sur une cut-scene ;Cut-scene ;Cut-scene (courte celle-là) ;Enfin je peux bouger mais j’ai pas d’armes et je dois juste aller au prochain objectif ;Jeu de hack mal expliqué conçu spécifiquement pour les pads, dégueulasse à la souris ;Cut-scene ;Je dois aller à un autre endroit (j’ai toujours pas d’arme) ;Cut-scene ;Cut-scene ;Je dois suivre un type, le jeu crash ;Je relance le jeu, il crash pendant les logos du début qu’on ne peut pas éviter non plus.
> 
> Bien sûr toutes les cut-scene/vidéos ne peuvent être coupées et le checkpoint est créé avant. 30 minutes dans le jeu, j’ai toujours pas d’armes, j’ai cassé 3 caisses jaunes et récupéré quelques items de craft, c’est tout.
> 
> Edit : 40 minutes de jeu, j’ai un pistolet mais pas le droit de m’en servir et je peux pas sprinter car on est dans le QG


C'est con, ca aurait été un RPG, ca aurait été un super bon signe comme quoi le jeu allait être épique

----------


## vectra

> C'était au moment de sa sortie? Peut-être a-t-il été patché après coup, pour la fenetre j'avais corrigé le soucis avec un petit Alt+tab au premier lancement (je crois me souvenir qu'il y a une option pour ça aussi), et pour la fluidité je n'ai ressenti vraiment aucun problème, j'ai regardé quelques speedruns de même et je n'ai rien remarqué.


Faudra qu'on voie ça quand j'aurai fini Pirate Curse.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je commence sur *The Swindle*, un jeu d'infiltration/casse en 2D. C'est dur, frustrant même, surtout à cause des contrôles lors des sauts, qui sont bien trop approximatifs et l'erreur arrive rapidement, que ce soit par une chute fatale, un piège vicelard ou encore un garde qui nous grille alors qu'on essayait de l'éviter... 

L'attrait principal du titre, c'est clairement son ambiance victorienne superbement retranscrite dans un style BD, et aussi les bande-son et ses musiques très dans le ton. Je pense que la plupart des joueurs auront acheté le jeu pour ça, mais passé l'émerveillement, c'est un peu la douche froide. Enfin bref, je vais quand même un peu persévérer.

Ah oui, et un autre détail un peu embêtant, c'est l'absence totale de tuto. Donc, en début de partie on essaie au pifomètre les touches pour voir ce que ça va faire.

----------


## Golobix

Je retente *Divinity Original Sin*. C'est un peu la purge : le jeu à de grandes qualités mais qu'est ce que les défauts sont chiants... Pourquoi par exemple j'ai Game Over quand dans mon équipe de 4, les 2 sourceleurs meurent alors que les compagnons peuvent encore ressusciter tout le monde ? Et autres joyeusetés... Je m'accroche parce qu'il est bien, mais c'est dur  :Emo:

----------


## Aza

Vivement Octobre pour Mafia III et Dishonored 2 !!!! IAM HYPEEEED

----------


## Anonyme112

Je sais pas comment tu fais pour être hypé par Mafia III, ça a l'air bien pourri.

----------


## Catel

Ce que j'en lis me fait penser... à Mafia II: une jolie carte toute vide, mais des missions sympa à jouer.

----------


## Seymos

*Thea the Awakening*, choppé sur Humble Bundle. 

J'ai commencé à 21h (après les missions tuto qui m'ont pris 1 ou 2 heures). J'ai péniblement lâché le jeu à 2h du matin, après un combat contre une déesse. 

Mélange de 4X à la Endless legend pour la partie carte/village, de RPG pour le suivi des villageois, jeu de cartes pour la partie combat/défi...

Et tout ça marche plutôt très bien, parce que chaque partie reste finalement très  (trop ?) simple à gérer, on a pas 36000 actions à gérer, et il y a quand même une impression de liberté qui est là. 

Le jeu me fait aussi penser à King of the Dragon Pass pour le village. On s'attache à chaque villageois, on les équipe aux petits oignons, ils partent en expédition, soit pour ramener des ressources, soit pour suivre une quête, etc.

La gestion des villageois et des équipements est un peu bordélique, mais les tooltips omniprésents permettent quand même de s'en sortir assez vite. 

Le système de combat est assez bien foutu et tactique, et le fait de devoir/pouvoir gérer les affrontements par d'autres méthodes que le combat (social, intelligence, tactique, chasse) qui font appel à d'autres caractéristiques que le combat oblige à varier les groupes et à intégrer des personnages plus diversifiés. 

Vraiment une bonne pioche, il me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment, là à 11€ et des brouettes, ça vaut carrément le coup.

----------


## Supergounou

Hum, intrigant tout ça.

----------


## Seymos

> Hum, intrigant tout ça.


Les vidéos des tutoriels doivent être sur YouTube. Pour se faire une idée du truc.

Attention tout est assez simple : le village par exemple se développe à travers des nouveaux bâtiments qui vont générer des ressources, mais il n'y a pas non plus le choix entre 40 trucs.

L'arbre technologique est assez limité  (trois branches ramassage/artisanat/construction) avec entre 20 et 10 items à débloquer. 

L'artisanat se fait via un système de craft, la qualité des ingrédients donnant plus ou moins de bonus aux objets. 

En fait tout le design et le contenu fait un peu casual game, mais tout le mélange prend bien et offre des possibilités assez inédites.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

C'est pas mal Thea, par contre ça tire un peu en longueur sur les fins de map et ça peut souvent bien faire chier si tu perds tout ou partie de tes vétérans sur les fights tardifs (au point de juste arrêter ou reset la partie). Mais au final c'est pas ultra gênant, le jeu a un système d'unlock pas mauvais qui te conserve un semblant de progression même si tu merdoies dans les grandes largeurs. Au fond ça navigue quelque part entre le roguelike, le 4X, le jeu de survie et le jeu de cartes pour les fights...

Ça plaira pas à tout le monde mais c'est sympa de voir des gars tenter des trucs vraiment nouveaux dans des genres un peu monolithiques comme le 4X.

----------


## Shapa

> Vivement Octobre pour Mafia III et Dishonored 2 !!!! IAM HYPEEEED


Apparemment le titre est trop compliqué  ::ninja::

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Je retente *Divinity Original Sin*. C'est un peu la purge : le jeu à de grandes qualités mais qu'est ce que les défauts sont chiants... Pourquoi par exemple j'ai Game Over quand dans mon équipe de 4, les 2 sourceleurs meurent alors que les compagnons peuvent encore ressusciter tout le monde ? Et autres joyeusetés... Je m'accroche parce qu'il est bien, mais c'est dur


Tu joues sur la version EE ?

Je joue à Kingdom: New Lands. C'est fou, on a qu'une action possible : donner des pièces et pourtant le jeu est super riche. Et dur.

----------


## Pifou

> Ce bruit quoi...


Bon, finalement, j'ai pu aller jusqu'au bout du mode normal, c'est dosé juste ce qu'il faut pour mon cœur de truc flippants. D'une manière générale, je suis moins en flip dans une salle remplie d'infectés, que dans une salle remplie d'humains.

Pour les infectés, ya toujours moyen de s'en sortir en prenant les jambes à son cou.
Pour les humains, tu peux faire foirer ta progression furtive juste sur un mauvais angle de vu où tu te fais gauler, et ça peut devenir épique côté timing pour te sortir du merdier.

Côté progression, story-telling, détails, c'est vraiment au top ce jeu. A tel point que de ne pas pouvoir faire de screens, ça m'a fait défaut.

Du coup, j'embraye sur le DLC *Left behind*.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je sais pas comment tu fais pour être hypé par Mafia III, ça a l'air bien pourri.


70's + Jazz/blues + Louisiane + Muscle car = insta buy. Enfin perso j'ai changé d'avis : wishlist, lecture des tests, achat en promo à Noël.

----------


## Aza

> 70's + Jazz/blues + Louisiane + Muscle car *+ open world + mafia* = insta buy.

----------


## jeanba

> 70's + Jazz/blues + Louisiane + Muscle car = insta buy.


Dis comme ça, ça donne envie d'attendre les retours

----------


## Dicsaw

Sinon on peut rereregarder un film de Scorsese, ce sera toujours moins chiant.  ::trollface:: 

Bon Dead Rising 1 sur pc et c'est encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs. L'avancement du scénario se bloque vu que l'un des protagonistes principaux vient de mourir, techniquement j'ai un game over mais je peux continuer à jouer jusqu'à la fin des 60h restantes sur ma montre (mais j'aurais pas la bonne fin forcement).  ::o: 

Ça tue.

----------


## Pluton

Aarklash Legacy, super ambiance, j'aime bien les personnages, je trouve le tout très mignon et coloré avec goût, le scénario est bien sûr au second plan, mais il est simple et efficace, on est pas là pour sauver le monde, le contexte de fantasy est là mais avec des enjeux proches du joueur : équipe de professionnels à qui on veut la faire à l'envers.
Les combats, le cœur du jeu, sont calibrés au poil de cul, c'est malin, tactique, c'est super.

Les seuls reproches que je lui ferai pour le moment (j'en suis qu'au début) c'est les packs de monstres qui spawnent pour chaque combat, ils sont tous bien foutus et équilibrés et difficiles hein, mais y'a pas souvent d'explication de leur présence. Au début c'était la milice privée du gars dont on venait récupérer les dettes donc c'était bien justifié, mais souvent, ça pop juste "parce que."
Et l'inventaire, on aurait pu s'en passer en fait, les bonus des babioles sont pas très variés, on confond souvent les items parce que ce sont que des bijoux qu'on peut changer, j'ai pas envie d'optimiser chaque combat en changeant chaque bracelet/collier/boucles/broche de chaque personnage, c'est trop fastidieux.
Enfin, la musique est pas mauvaise mais les pistes sont coupées de manière abrupte lors des combats et ouvertures/fermetures d'inventaire.

Voilà, et sinon je joue aussi à Unreal Tournament 99 GOTY, en solo avec des bots, et j'avais oublié à quel point ce jeu est génial. Les maps, les armes, les bots, les mods de jeu, tout est parfait.

----------


## Shapa

On continue Divinity Original Sin avec ma copine , 25 heures de jeu et on s'amuse toujours autant. On vient de découvrir qu'on peut acheter des compétences  :^_^: .

Sinon première partie sur Blood Bowl 2. Contre l'IA, je fais match nul. Je suis assez content. C'est vraiment dur (jamais joué à BB ) mais je sens que je vais y passer du temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Furi putain que c'est bon je suis en général peu enclin aux jeux hardcore (le dernier que j'ai fini ca doit être super meat boy)

C'est ttellement génial précis jouissif et l ost proprement fabuleuse il y a une telle cohérence entre ce qui sort des enceintes et ce qu'on voit à l'écran

----------


## CptProut

> Furi putain que c'est bon je suis en général peu enclin aux jeux hardcore (le dernier que j'ai fini ca doit être super meat boy)
> 
> C'est ttellement génial précis jouissif et l ost proprement fabuleuse il y a une telle cohérence entre ce qui sort des enceintes et ce qu'on voit à l'écran


Je suis pas fan de la BA mais par contre le game design des combat est d'une précision folle  ::o:

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai (enfin) commencé *Dreamfall: The Longest Journey*, jeu que je voulais faire depuis pas moins de 10 ans au moins. Eh bien le jeu est vraiment chouette, surtout pour son histoire que se laisse suivre agréablement et le côté point & click en 3D permet de bien s'immerger dans le monde du jeu, même si les zones explorables sont finalement assez petites et entrecoupées de chargement (on sent que le jeu a été développé sur consoles aussi).

Niveau difficulté c'est très fastoche, mais ça permet d'éviter de bloquer pendant des heures durant sur une énigme tordue qui casserait complètement le plaisir de jeu. Et l'héroïne Zoé est très attachante  ::wub:: 

Par contre quelle idée de merde d'avoir inclu un système de combat, qui est absolument indigeste et rigide. Les doublages sont clairement en-deça de ce que propose les jeux Widget Eye par exemple (le jeu d'acteur est bien trop "plat", même si ça reste supportable).

Une fois terminé, je pourrais direct enchaîner avec _Dreamfall Chapters_, que j'avais "gagné" lors des soldes GOG du printemps dernier.

----------


## Supergounou

> Niveau difficulté c'est très fastoche, mais ça permet d'éviter de bloquer pendant des heures durant sur une énigme tordue qui casserait complètement le plaisir de jeu. Et l'héroïne Zoé est très attachante


Attends de voir THE énigme pétée que j'aime ressortir quand on parle de mauvais game design dans un p'n'c  ::P: 

Pour les combats, me semble que tu peux quasi tous les éviter.

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui tu peux les éviter en caressant les adversaires potentiels dans le sens du poil, mais c'est pas mon genre de faire ça  :;): 

Sinon manifestement je ne suis pas encore arrivé à la fameuse énigme dont du parles... on verra bien. Peut-être mon mental tordu se mariera bien avec l'énigme tordue  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

Tu peux, en effet, quasiment éviter le gros des combats sauf 3 de mémoire vu qu'ils sont obligatoires. 

Pour les énigmes, à part les trucs à la con à base de clics d'icônes, j'ai pas souvenir de trucs chiant. En plus, si tu joues sur PC, il y a une astuce.

----------


## Zerger

> Attends de voir THE énigme pétée que j'aime ressortir quand on parle de mauvais game design dans un p'n'c



Le ticket de pari de course !!!!

 :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 

Sinon en PnC sympa avec des combats, il y a Heroine Quest....qui est gratos... et que je n'ai toujours pas fini!

----------


## Sylvine

J'essaye la beta de For Honor.

C'est fantastique sur l'habillage, c'est super beau et fluide sur ma bécane un peu à la ramasse, les batailles sont très vivantes avec tous les péquenots pour remplir tout ça à a la TF, et le mode de jeu principal est un exemple de simplicité et d'efficacité (en apparence c'est de la bête capture de points mais il y a le point central qui nécessite de farmer des IA pour être pris, et surtout quand une équipe contrôle tout le champ de bataille, elle ne peut plus réapparaitre, du coup ça met des gros moments de tension dans les fins de partie).

Par contre pour un jeu Ubisoft, le tuto est vraiment mal branlé et au final t'es un peu obligé de te lancer dans un vrai combat sans trop savoir dans quoi tu t'engages.
J'ai du mal à jauger la profondeur des combats, c'est assez intimidant pour un AAA mais j'ai du mal à voir si c'est juste de la complexité balancée pour masquer un système simpliste ou si ça saura tenir à l'épreuve du temps.

----------


## Morbo

Sur la vidéo de gameplay présentée à l'e3 dernier je trouvais que les coups n'avaient aucune patate, est ce que ça a été amélioré?

----------


## Sylvine

Pas la moindre idée, je me souviens plus de la démo de l'E3 et franchement dans le jeu de l'action j'ai vraiment pas fait gaffe à ce genre de détail.

----------


## hisvin

> Le ticket de pari de course !!!!


 ::blink::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'essaye la beta de For Honor.
> 
> C'est fantastique sur l'habillage, c'est super beau et fluide sur ma bécane un peu à la ramasse, les batailles sont très vivantes avec tous les péquenots pour remplir tout ça à a la TF, et le mode de jeu principal est un exemple de simplicité et d'efficacité (en apparence c'est de la bête capture de points mais il y a le point central qui nécessite de farmer des IA pour être pris, et surtout quand une équipe contrôle tout le champ de bataille, elle ne peut plus réapparaitre, du coup ça met des gros moments de tension dans les fins de partie).
> 
> Par contre pour un jeu Ubisoft, le tuto est vraiment mal branlé et au final t'es un peu obligé de te lancer dans un vrai combat sans trop savoir dans quoi tu t'engages.
> J'ai du mal à jauger la profondeur des combats, c'est assez intimidant pour un AAA mais j'ai du mal à voir si c'est juste de la complexité balancée pour masquer un système simpliste ou si ça saura tenir à l'épreuve du temps.


Je le surveille de près celui-là, j'espère qu'il aura une meilleur suivi (et destin) que le dernier Rainbow Six

----------


## Sylvine

What ?

R6 a une population plus élevée qu'à sa sortie et est patché très régulièrement (ils ont sortit complétement par surprise une des plus grosses mises à jour du jeu il y a 2 jours).

----------


## schouffy

Je connais pas la fréquentation mais j'attends rarement plus d'une minute pour lancer une partie, et c'est assez propre depuis que j'y joue (1 ou 2 mois) niveau cheaters et boulets.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le ticket de pari de course !!!!


Nan pire, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


un code musical que tu n'entends qu'une fois sans indice qu'il faut le retenir, et qu'on te demande de ressortir 15mn après. Évidemment, pas moyen de le réécouter, donc si tu l'as pas noté

 => soluce.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Nan pire, c'est 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> un code musical que tu n'entends qu'une fois sans indice qu'il faut le retenir, et qu'on te demande de ressortir 15mn après. Évidemment, pas moyen de le réécouter, donc si tu l'as pas noté
> 
>  => soluce.


Je prends note, ça m'évitera de me fâcher inutilement sur un jeu que j'ai envie d'aimer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Crysis 3.
Ouaip. Mais en fait je ne vais même pas parler du jeu, simplement d'un truc plutôt hallucinant (que je découvre peut être 10 ansaprès tout le monde mais je vous zut !).
Le jeu ramouillait méchamment (sur une 1060...) C'était pas la cata mais le 60Fps n'était pas là, clairement. En farfouillant sur le net j'ai trouvé un truc: Timer Resolution. En gros ça peut filer un coup de pouce quand on est CPU Limited sur un jeu. Je vous passe les explications techniques, j'ai pas compris grand chose et pas trop chercher, mais ça bidouille l'horloge de windows (non pas celle en bas à droite sur la barre des tâches...)  qui est de base entre 15 et 25ms (15 chez moi). En la passant à 0.5ms pouf pouf magique le jeu tourne parfaitement à 60Fps, j'ai même pu remonter les détails graphiques que j'avais diminué sans que ça ne change grand chose et coller de l'AA par-dessus.
What The Fuck ?

Du coup si vous avez un souci e jeu CPU limited, ça peut se tenter, même si à priori ça ne marche pas aussi bien chez tout le monde (ça dépend aussi du proc, peut être...). J'ai pas remarqué de bug ou problème avec mon pc après 1h30 de jeu.
C'était l'astuce fourre-tout placebo du jour, de rien. Plus qu'à réinstaller GTA V pour voir si ça marche sur d'autres jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Oui je le fais toujours sur mon Windows et ça fonctionne très bien. Je ne sais pas pourquoi Microsoft s'obstine à mettre un timing plus élevée, surement pour des raisons de compatibilité générale. Je n'ai absolument aucun problème depuis que je le fait (plus d'un an)...

Bon après ça file pas 30 FPS d'un coup non plus et ceux qui ont un CPU très puissant peuvent s'en foutre largement mais pour les PC petit/moyen gamme c'est très utile.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Encore faut-il connaître le truc.
Je me demande s'il existe d'autres réglages à la con sous windows pouvant impacter les perfs, même de manière minime...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui je le fais toujours sur mon Windows et ça fonctionne très bien. Je ne sais pas pourquoi Microsoft s'obstine à mettre un timing plus élevée, surement pour des raisons de compatibilité générale. Je n'ai absolument aucun problème depuis que je le fait (plus d'un an)...
> 
> Bon après ça file pas 30 FPS d'un coup non plus et ceux qui ont un CPU très puissant peuvent s'en foutre largement mais pour les PC petit/moyen gamme c'est très utile.


Il y a pas une histoire d'économie d'énergie derrière ce choix ?

----------


## Illynir

Oui, mais bon sur ordinateur de bureau et en mode performance élevée je ne vois pas trop l’intérêt.

----------


## Bus

> On dit du bien de jeux Ubisoft.


Je constate qu'Ubi met les moyens pour se payer des forumeurs influents pendant son opération "laissez pas Vivendi nous bouffer"  ::trollface::

----------


## Yakaaa

> What The Fuck ?
> 
> Du coup si vous avez un souci e jeu CPU limited, ça peut se tenter, même si à priori ça ne marche pas aussi bien chez tout le monde (ça dépend aussi du proc, peut être...). J'ai pas remarqué de bug ou problème avec mon pc après 1h30 de jeu.
> C'était l'astuce fourre-tout placebo du jour, de rien. Plus qu'à réinstaller GTA V pour voir si ça marche sur d'autres jeux


Rapporte ça sur le topic hardware, ça pourrait être intéressant et utile.

----------


## banditbandit

Ça a l'air intéressant faut que je test ce truc là, et clairement si ça fonctionne ça mérite un sujet. Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu testé sur un 3DMark, voir si c'est quantifiable niveau cpu et fps ?

----------


## vectra

Awai.

http://www.chromescreen.com/battlefi...th-windows-xp/

Apparemment, c'est une astuce connue, et effectivement qui pompe du jus en idle.
A voir comment c'est géré sous Linux aussi.

Y'a un programme qui effectue le réglage facilement, mais c'est méga-cher.
On fait comment sous Windows, à la main?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca peut se bidouiller quelque part dans le registre, je crois.
Sinon moi j'utilise cet utilitaire tout con: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/
Tant qu'il est lancé, le timer change ; si tu l'éteins ça reprend le réglage Windows par défaut.

----------


## vectra

Mais il n'est gratuit que sur XP 32 bits.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What ?
C'est un freeware, je n'ai rien payé.
Edit :ah j'avais pas vu...Bah j'utilise  la version 1.2 sur Win10 et ça ne pose pas problème. Avec Crysis 3 je sens la différence. Avec d'autres jeux c'est à tester...

----------


## banditbandit

> Ca peut se bidouiller quelque part dans le registre, je crois.
> Sinon moi j'utilise cet utilitaire tout con: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/
> Tant qu'il est lancé, le timer change ; si tu l'éteins ça reprend le réglage Windows par défaut.


J'arrive pas à le chopper j'ai un zip de 100 Ko mais impossible à ouvrir, quelqu'un peut me mettre un lien ou m'envoyer le bon zip !?


Edit : désolé pour le HS.

----------


## Illynir

Il y a celui là aussi sinon: https://vvvv.org/contribution/windows-system-timer-tool

----------


## Zerger

*Furi*  ::wub:: 



Cette ambiance  :Bave: 
Cette bande-son  :Bave: 
Ce gameplay nerveux  :Bave: 

Du coup, les petites interludes avec le lapin et sa perche à selfie ne me gênent pas, je m'attendais à ce qu'elles soient plus longues..... et surtout, ca me permet de souffler  ::ninja:: 


*Devil Daggers*

Ouais alors, lancer Devil Daggers juste après Furi, c'était peut être pas la meilleure idée que j'ai eue. Ca va vite, très vite, il y a 0 temps mort, les ennemies te submergent d'entrée de jeu.
Bref, j'ai tenu 57 secondes à ma meilleure tentative.
Par contre le truc chouette, c'est pas tellement le classement globale après chaque tentative, mais le fait de pouvoir mater le replay des autres joueurs. J'évite de me spoiler pour l'instant, mais je suis curieux de savoir comment le mec a fait pour tenir 10 minutes

----------


## schouffy

> Bref, j'ai tenu 57 secondes à ma meilleure tentative.


Madame doit être comblée  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Pas le temps d'niaiser  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Je constate qu'Ubi met les moyens pour se payer des forumeurs influents pendant son opération "laissez pas Vivendi nous bouffer"


Pour tout le mal que je peux penser d'Ubi, du trio de tête des plus gros éditeurs c'est le seul sur lequel je peux voir une forme de ligne éditoriale qui ne se limite pas à essayer de choper de la thunes.
Ils font pas mal de jeux chiants comme la mort, mais il y a toujours un petit quelque chose d’intéressant (parfois très bien caché je vous l'accorde).

Et là rien qu'avec R6 Siege ils se sont racheté pour toutes leurs errances pour moi.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pour tout le mal que je peux penser d'Ubi, du trio de tête des plus gros éditeurs c'est le seul sur lequel je peux voir une forme de ligne éditoriale qui ne se limite pas à essayer de choper de la thunes.
> Ils font pas mal de jeux chiants comme la mort, mais il y a toujours un petit quelque chose d’intéressant (parfois très bien caché je vous l'accorde).
> 
> Et là rien qu'avec R6 Siege ils se sont racheté pour toutes leurs errances pour moi.


Bon sang, la fréquentation sans doute trop assidue d'Herr Peter te fait dire de ces trucs...

----------


## Supergounou

Pourquoi, c'est un mal d'aimer un jeu?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Disons poliment que R6S a été livré dans un état... enfin il a mis du temps à marcher sans béquilles et on distingue encore une certaine claudication.

----------


## Catel

L'essentiel c'est qu'il soit jouable hic et nunc.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Bon sang, la fréquentation sans doute trop assidue d'Herr Peter te fait dire de ces trucs...


Si tu savais les fortunes que je dépense en pots de vin pour faire changer les mentalités ici-même...  ::P:

----------


## Yakaaa

Zut, j'aurais donc dû être un vieux con aigri, tu m'aurais mieux payé.
(oui, je ne suis qu'un vieux con)

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si tu savais les fortunes que je dépense en pots de vin pour faire changer les mentalités ici-même...


Il faut persévérer, ne pas perdre espoir. Si ça se trouve dans huit ans maximum on ne sera plus pris de fous rires incontrôlables à la mention de Watch Dogs.

----------


## Erkin_

> *Furi* 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/33BuvTLsI8U/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Cette ambiance 
> Cette bande-son 
> Ce gameplay nerveux 
> 
> Du coup, les petites interludes avec le lapin et sa perche à selfie ne me gênent pas, je m'attendais à ce qu'elles soient plus longues..... et surtout, ca me permet de souffler


Il me faut ce jeu. Toujours pas de soldes dessus  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

> Il y a celui là aussi sinon: https://vvvv.org/contribution/windows-system-timer-tool


Merci pour le lien, un petit test rapide m'a permis de me faire une idée, mon système fonctionne à 2.5 ms de base le passer à 0.5 ne change quasiment rien.
J'ai essayé sur un jeu un peu gourmand et un test 3DMark, aucune différence notable même peut-être une petite baisse de performance. 
A voir après sur un jeu vraiment cpuvore ou un autre système que le mien (dual core et Windows 8). 


edit : ceci n'est pas un spam  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Bon, le seul point noir avec Furi, on ne peut pas remapper les boutons. Du coup, le coup d'épée chargé + parade, avec mon gros pouce, j'ai du mal  ::P: 
Edit: Je viens de relire le tuto, c'est charge + esquive et pas charge + parade qui est possible. Bon j'ai rien dit, et ca explique peut etre le nombre de baffes que j'ai prises  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme112

Furi je peux pas, j'accroche pas du tout au style graphique. Dommage ça avait l'air sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il me faut ce jeu. Toujours pas de soldes dessus


Beh si le jeu te fais vraiment envie, t'es pas obligé d'attendre les soldes  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Il me faut ce jeu. Toujours pas de soldes dessus


Pareille  :Emo:  Tout le monde autour de moi y jouent, en parlent, je craque  :Vibre: 




> Beh si le jeu te fais vraiment envie, t'es pas obligé d'attendre les soldes


25e le jeu faut pas deconner quand même  :tired:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Beh si le jeu te fais vraiment envie, t'es pas obligé d'attendre les soldes


Depuis la préco NMS tout paraît être une bonne affaire de toutes façons.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pourquoi, c'est un mal d'aimer un jeu?


Non, c'est très bien. Mais Sylvine, c'est le gars qui joue à 50 jeux différents pour se rendre compte au final que ça ne vaut pas NFS, Titanfall ou Rainbow Six. Alors à lire qu'il voit des qualités dans les jeux Ubi, j'imagine un futur post où il fera son coming out sur Assassin's Creed ou Watch Dogs.

----------


## Narushima

Euh... tu sais qui a fait Rainbow Six Siege ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui. Mais tu auras aussi remarqué que deux de ses jeux préférés de tous les temps viennent de l'avatar de Satan dans l'édition de JV.

----------


## Goji

Je joue à *RIVE*.
Pas de topic dédié, tant pis.
Je lorgnais déjà dessus depuis un moment, le concept et la DA me plaisait, sans me douter que ce jeu serait putain de DIFFICILE.
D'ailleurs en lançant la partie une seule option : DIFFICILE.
J'en bave, je rage, je meurs, mais je continue, je m'accroche, niveau 9 en 4 heures et je ne désespère pas d'en voir le bout.
En revanche mes doigts ne lui disent pas merci, crampe du pouce gauche assuré.
Si vous aimez le die & retry, les passages au millimètre et l'action furieuse (quasi) non-stop, laissez-vous tenter.
Akwartz a raison : les ennemis ont la fâcheuse tendance de nous foncer dessus et de ne faire que ça (ou presque), le héros ne se lasse pas de discuter tout le temps mais perso je n'y fais pas trop gaffe tellement c'est frénétique. Et je trouve les passages "je joue aux jeux vidéos dans un jeu vidéo" plutôt marrants (parodie de shmup etc.)
J'espère pouvoir le terminer sans péter mon pad ni mon écran, faut que je m'accroche gniii !

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui. Mais tu auras aussi remarqué que deux de ses jeux préférés de tous les temps viennent de l'avatar de Satan dans l'édition de JV.


T'as oublié Mirror's Edge.  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs je fais la suite, pour le moment c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## Higgins

Tiens, j'ai pris *Rungunjumpgun*. C'est pas cher et c'est bien!
Ça a une esthétique proche de Hotline Miami, ainsi que le côté die & retry frénétique.
Le gameplay est assez proche de Jetpack Joyride mais en plus difficile, avec une pincée de VVVVVV dès le deuxième monde.
Pour faire court, c'est la dernière sensation indé hardcore épileptique. Yabon!

----------


## Anonyme210226

Sinon, je joue à *Braid* parce que j'arrive 15 ans après tout le monde. La DA est très chouette, les mécanismes de contrôles du temps marchent bien et les énigmes sont assez dures, mais sans être chiantes la plupart du temps. Par contre, l'histoire est verbeuse.

----------


## Haraban

Je tente de jouer à *CIV5* pour la quatrième fois depuis que j'ai acheté le jeu.

C'est assez sympa mais y'a quand même toujours des moments ou je ne comprend pas ce que je dois faire.
Je suis entre le tour 60 et 70 et j'ai 4 villes. Elles ont toutes un boulot en cours qui leur prend au minimum une dizaine de tours. J'ai trois ouvriers qui sont tous au turbin pour encore au moins 6 tours. Et enfin 2 éclaireurs et une troupe de guerrier qui se ballade sur mon continent déjà full exploré.
Du coup à part cliquer sur "fin de tour" et attendre que quelque chose se finisse je me sens un peu inutile.
Paradoxalement quand l'heure vient de prendre des décisions c'est assez chouette, et planifié une bagarre est également un bon passe temps. Mais je trouve qu'il y a trop de creux ou je me contente d'attendre.

----------


## Nono

*Soma*, par les créateurs d'Amnesia. C'est pas mal. Le jeu est moins orienté "flippe" qu'Amnesia, mais il y a clairement une menace qui se manifeste à plusieurs moments (entre autres trucs vraiment malsains), et qui voudra nous éliminer à vue plus tard dans le jeu. Et j'ai l'impression qu'on peut moins jouer à cache-cache que dans Amnesia.

Après le postulat de départ, on ne sait pas trop ce qui est réel ou non, si tout est faux, ou juste partiellement... Bref la citation de K. Dick au départ n'est pas là pour décorer.
Et donc au début, on n'en est plutôt à se poser pas mal de question du genre "Qu'est-ce que je fous là ?", "Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?", "Mais c'est quoi ce bordel à la fin, heu !". Rien que pour ça, on a envie de continuer.

Les environnements sont magnifiques et glauques à souhait. On dirait du Doom 3 sous-marin. Les murs de Doom 3 dégueulaient de sang et de boyaux, ceux de SOMA fusionnent avec d'étranges veines organo-métalliques. C'est moins impressionnant mais plus perturbant.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, c'est plus un jeu d'ambiance que de peur, avec des petit airs de Silent Hill je trouve (les murs organo-bizarro-metalliques qui manifestent une certaine corruption des lieux). 
Et que ce soit l'histoire ou l'ambiance, je trouve qu'elles s'améliorent au fur et fur à mesure que tu progresses dans le jeu, j'ai trouvé qu'ils ont fait du bon boulot avec SOMA

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je tente de jouer à *CIV5* pour la quatrième fois depuis que j'ai acheté le jeu.
> 
> C'est assez sympa mais y'a quand même toujours des moments ou je ne comprend pas ce que je dois faire.
> Je suis entre le tour 60 et 70 et j'ai 4 villes. Elles ont toutes un boulot en cours qui leur prend au minimum une dizaine de tours. J'ai trois ouvriers qui sont tous au turbin pour encore au moins 6 tours. Et enfin 2 éclaireurs et une troupe de guerrier qui se ballade sur mon continent déjà full exploré.
> Du coup à part cliquer sur "fin de tour" et attendre que quelque chose se finisse je me sens un peu inutile.
> Paradoxalement quand l'heure vient de prendre des décisions c'est assez chouette, et planifié une bagarre est également un bon passe temps. Mais je trouve qu'il y a trop de creux ou je me contente d'attendre.


Pourquoi tu joues pas en rapide sur une petite carte?

----------


## TheGreatMakak

*Battlefield 4*
Je n'avais pas retouché à un BF depuis le 2ème dlc de BF3 (la fois ou j'y suis revenu jouer 1h ne va pas compter...), j'avais envie d'un jeu champ de bataille pour changer de Overwatch qui me fatigue et RedOrchestra c'est un peut trop pour les hommes comme jeu, donc BF fait son travail une fois de plus, c'est le bordel tu fais ce que tu veux, char, infanterie, hélico, niquel chrome. Le netcode reste à chi**, ça change pas, si le serveur n'a pas de règles c'est aussi n'importe quoi, et battlelog ce cancer. Mais je m'y amuse avec les 2-4 potos. Il ne faut jamais dire jamais, mais se sera surement le dernier BF, si Dice ne change pas de route (hardline, battlefront, bf 1).Et le solo est une sombre bouse, là où j'ai un souvenir (jai bien dit souvenir) pas trop dégueu du solo du 3, ici c'est infâme et buggé dans tous les sens.

*Chronicle of Teddy*
Ce w-e j'ai craqué pour ce jeu avec son petit frère (bundle) Finding Teddy, le petit frère est juste une mise en bouche à l'univers, rien de transcendant, ça se fait en 2h, c'est mignon, point & click sans trop de prétention venant du smartphone. 
Pour le grand frère, c'est du metroidvania et non plus du point & click, je découvre juste, la mécanique de l'instrument pour communiquer et former des mots/phrases est intéressante : nous avons un instrument, et un lexique que l'on rempli avec les dialogues des pnjs (ex : bonjour, s'il vous plaît, luciole ...), et on avance ainsi en demandant par exemple 

Spoiler Alert! 


a une porte de nous "ouvrir la porte", a un esprit (?) de la forêt qui nous demande ce que l'on veut de nous laisser passer ... etc


Techniquement du gros pixel qui tâchent, et qui rappel la snes, l'univers est pour le moment sympathique, et les musiques collent très bien à l'ambiance féérique calme auquel j'ai droit pour le moment. Le gameplay où j'en suis est très basique, je n'ai rien débloqué de particulier encore, et est rigide comme pouvait l'être ceux de l'époque (nous ne sommes pas dans Ori and the blind forest).
L'histoire, comme l'indique un peut le titre, et dans le Finding Teddy, de récupérer son Teddy,

Spoiler Alert! 


 qui a été kidnappé par une araignée géante venant d'un autre monde (c'est un peut Alice aux pays des merveilles), et dans Chronicle, on retourne dans ce monde des années après, car un GRAND méchant veut faire du mal à ce beau Monde et l'araignée étant devenu notre ami et venu nous chercher en s'incarnant dans le corps du teddy, c'est enfantin clairement.



*Redout*
Et ici je voulais retrouver les sensations et le plaisir que j'avais sur les Wipeout et F-Zero des consoles, et je l'ai trouvé, il y a du challenge en solo (façon wipeout) c'est ce que je voulais, je n'ai pas touché au multi, et je n'y compte pas spécialement.
Techniquement c'est propre et fluide, tout en low poly, c'est jolie, et la vitesse étant vraiment bien rendu, il n'y a pas le temps d'admirer des textures full hd, ou on voit Jean-Mi allé au W-C dans le building au loin, donc ça me va.Le prix est peut être un peut élevé, et la trad fr = google trad est complètement dégueulasse.Mais pour le reste ça fait le taff (pas de split screen non plus pour le moment, pour les soirées salon) si vous jouez solo, et que vous voulez vous prendre des G virtuels au visage.

----------


## Madvince

Je m'étonnes moi même, depuis sa sortie,  du nombre d'heures passées sur BF4 malgré ses imperfections....
C'est peut-être parce que c'est fun car c'est le seul FPS multi valable à te proposer des maps avec un mix combat véhicules/infanterie, et qu'il n'en faut pas plus pour se vider les neurones en rentrant du taff le soir.

----------


## Momock

@TheGreatMakak: le jeu fonctionne correctement? Perso je l'avais acheté (et rendu) il y a quelques mois et il plantait invariablement en passant le menu principal, j'ignore si ça a été corrigé.

PS: je parle de Chronicles of Teddy.

----------


## ercete

*furi*
j'ai mal aux mains,
j'ai mal aux yeux,
j'ai le tambourin à 160,
et je kiffe ça !!!

Je m'attendais par contre à un peu plus de finition sur le dessin.
Je parle pas de la DA/design qui est à tomber !  non juste le dessin. Mais c'est vraiment pour chercher la ptite bête parce que tout le reste pour le moment me ravi !

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> @TheGreatMakak: le jeu fonctionne correctement? Perso je l'avais acheté (et rendu) il y a quelques mois et il plantait invariablement en passant le menu principal, j'ignore si ça a été corrigé.PS: je parle de Chronicles of Teddy.


Je n'ai aucun souci pour le moment dessus, à voir sur le long terme.

----------


## CptProut

> *furi*
> j'ai mal aux mains,
> j'ai mal aux yeux,
> j'ai le tambourin à 160,
> et je kiffe ça !!!
> 
> Je m'attendais par contre à un peu plus de finition sur le dessin.
> Je parle pas de la DA/design qui est à tomber !  non juste le dessin. Mais c'est vraiment pour chercher la ptite bête parce que tout le reste pour le moment me ravi !


J'arrive pas a accrochez a la musique, j'ai mis la BO de Metal Gear Revengeance a la place  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

*Soma*

Les environnements sont vraiment réussis. C'est splendide, on s'y croirait. Au niveau des décors, des éclairages et du son, je n'avais pas scotché autant devant un jeu depuis Doom 3. Il faut croire que j'aime particulièrement les couloirs glauques et confinés... Pour situer la gravité de la situation, j'en suis à faire des screenshot de la moindre porte ou rambarde.

J'étais piqué par l'histoire jusqu'à Theta, mais là beaucoup de choses nous ont été expliquées, et donc mon intérêt est tombé d'un coup. Si pas de renouvellement de ce côté là, la fin du jeu va se faire attendre...

En plus, à part avancer, activer des mécanismes, et de temps en temps éviter des monstres dégueulasses, ça reste assez vide côté gameplay. On ne peut pas compter sur grand chose de ce côté.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as fait la descente dans les abysses? J'ai adoré ce passage  ::wub::

----------


## Haraban

> Pourquoi tu joues pas en rapide sur une petite carte?


J'ai lancer la partie sans trop me poser de questions à vrai dire. 
Ceci dit ça devient de mieux en mieux. Je suis au tour 100, avec quatre villes, et c'est fun : je fais un peu de bagarre contre des cités-état (j'ose pas encore aller affronter les Égyptiens, mes rivaux direct), y'a toujours un ordre à donner désormais, et j'entrevois déjà les conséquences de mes choix d'avant.

----------


## Nono

> Tu as fait la descente dans les abysses? J'ai adoré ce passage


Non, c'est dans ma todo list je crois. Pour ça, j'ai failli chopper un submersible tip-top qui fait le café et tout, mais "quelqu'un" qui en veut beaucoup à Catherine m'en a empêché.

----------


## FrousT

> J'arrive pas a accrochez a la musique, j'ai mis la BO de Metal Gear Revengeance a la place


De What  ::O:   ::huh:: 

 :Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell:

----------


## CptProut

> De What


Je suis désolé mais l'electro molle j'y arrive pas  :Emo: 

Je suis ouvert au sugestion

----------


## Zerger

La seule fois ou je n'ai pas accroché aux musiques d'un jeu, c'était Isbarah. Je me dis qu'avec l'OST de Furi, ca devrait le faire en plus, surtout que les deux jeux sont assez proches (dans Isbarah, tu dois éviter du Bullet Hell avec des modes furies quand les Boss sont presque morts)

----------


## FrousT

> Je suis ouvert au sugestion


Steam > Paramètre > Famille > Partager sa biblio steam avec Froustu.

----------


## Abralias

> J'ai lancer la partie sans trop me poser de questions à vrai dire. 
> Ceci dit ça devient de mieux en mieux. Je suis au tour 100, avec quatre villes, et c'est fun : je fais un peu de bagarre contre des cités-état (j'ose pas encore aller affronter les Égyptiens, mes rivaux direct), y'a toujours un ordre à donner désormais, et j'entrevois déjà les conséquences de mes choix d'avant.



Ah bah si tu attaques les cités-états tu peux t'attendre à une suite de partie un peu plus musclée  ::trollface::

----------


## CptProut

> Steam > Paramètre > Famille > Partager sa biblio steam avec Froustu.


Je sens comme un piège  :tired:

----------


## Blackogg

> Je sens comme un piège


Nan, tu partages Furi avec lui, comme ça il peut enjoiller la musique pendant qu'il joue à ton jeu que tu n'es pas capable d'apprécier  :tired: .

De ton côté, si tu times bien tes lancements de jeu, tu peux le forcer à quitter alors qu'il en est à la phase finale d'un boss :3

----------


## Clydopathe

*DownHell*
Offert par *Zerger*, j'ai une petite heure de jeu et pour le moment, je passe pas les catacombes niveau 2. Le jeu est super dur et punitif, il me mets presque dans le même état de flow que *Nuclear Throne*, on va voir s'il va me tenir autant en haleine.

----------


## Gobbopathe

::):  Je reconnais bien là le prosélytisme de Zerger

----------


## Sylvine

Downwell, pas hell.

----------


## FrousT

> Je reconnais bien là le prosélytisme de Zerger


C'est quand qu'il joue à Furi  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> C'est quand qu'il joue à Furi





> *Furi* 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/33BuvTLsI8U/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Cette ambiance 
> Cette bande-son 
> Ce gameplay nerveux 
> 
> Du coup, les petites interludes avec le lapin et sa perche à selfie ne me gênent pas, je m'attendais à ce qu'elles soient plus longues..... et surtout, ca me permet de souffler


Depuis 3 jours  :;): 

Mais faudra patienter pour le gift  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, je peux offrir des versions gratuites de *Starcraft 2* pour ceux qui voudraient participer à notre tournoi 2v2  ::siffle:: 

Et pour finir sur DownHell, parce que ca pourrait bien s'appeler comme ça, j'ai beau avoir fini le mode Hard, j'arrive pas à boucler le normal avec le style sans amélioration  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais faudra patienter pour le gift


Tut tut tut, au boulot!  :;):

----------


## CptProut

> Nan, tu partages Furi avec lui, comme ça il peut enjoiller la musique pendant qu'il joue à ton jeu que tu n'es pas capable d'apprécier .


Mais je surkiffe les combat c'est hyper nerveux  :Vibre:  cette montée progressive en tension a chaque petit cube tombé qui va déclenché un nouveau pattern  :Bave: 

Je suis rendu 

Spoiler Alert! 


a la sniper

 mais aucun morceau ne m'a accroché.

----------


## Haraban

> Ah bah si tu attaques les cités-états tu peux t'attendre à une suite de partie un peu plus musclée


Mince  ::O:  .
Je les ai surtout attaqué parce que je voulais tester la baston  :^_^:  .
Pour le moment les conséquences sont faibles mais si tu me dis que ça va se corser, je vais multiplier mon taux de prudence en jeu (déjà très élevé).

----------


## FleurPort

Bonjour à tous, moi en ce moment je joue à Destiny et c'est vraiment un bon défouloir je trouve. C'est très dommage qu'il n'y ai jamais eu de version PC, car sur XboxOne, moi, je le trouve très propre; Alors j'imagine sur un bon PC  ::(:  
Et j'attend beaucoup "Battlefield 1", que j'ai cette-fois préco sur PC, meme si je suis pas un "ProGamer" des FPS, il me fais baver :0

----------


## Zerger

Tu feras pas long feu ici  ::siffle::

----------


## FrousT

> Tu feras pas long feu ici


 ::XD:: 
_
"Préco et battlefield 1"_ dans ton 1er post, well done sir  :Indeed:

----------


## Dicsaw

Et il dit du bien de Destiny en plus.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zerger

Bon avouez, c'est le multi de qui?

----------


## Blackogg

Il dit aimer des jeux. Je ne vois qu'une personne qui pourrait tenir des propos aussi osés par ici  :tired: .

----------


## FrousT

Après je dis pas de mal de BF1 je connais pas  ::unsure::

----------


## Clydopathe

Il l'a préco en plus, c'est un bon motif de ban ça non? *modobell*

----------


## Zerger

Et il veut se mettre à LoL  ::o:  C'est plus un ban qu'il faut, c'est une descente en bande devant son appart

----------


## Supergounou

> Et il veut se mettre à LoL  C'est plus un ban qu'il faut, c'est une descente en bande devant son appart


Ready for action

----------


## Strife

> Ready for action
> 
> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/...20090921021606

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah j'adore.

----------


## Baalim

Ah, ça me rassure. Je croyais qu'il y avait vraiment des gens qui jouaient à des jeux dans le coin. Je me sens moins seul  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, je suis content, j'ai presque réussi à me débarrasser de cette saleté d'addiction à terraria.
Surtout ne pas lancer starbound.

----------


## Zerger

Baalim, pour décider de son nouveau jeu à jouer (pas a acheter, la question se pose pas pour ca), il lance un dé à un 10 000 faces une bille  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Baalim, tu dois bien avoir un petit bundle mangagamer qui traîne pour t'occuper et te faire oublier Terraria ?

----------


## Baalim

> Baalim, tu dois bien avoir un petit bundle mangagamer qui traîne pour t'occuper et te faire oublier Terraria ?


Même pas. En plus, je joue à terraria dans le métro. Je suis pas convaincu du bien fondé d'y lancer un quelconque jeu mangagamer pendant l'heure de pointe  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

Si, justement. Avec le son à fond, tu seras à l'aise, plus personne voudra s'asseoir à côté de toi.

----------


## Lilja

Ah Soma est développé par *Frictional Games* ?

Je serais incapable d'y jouer.

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi ? Tu aimes pas Amnesia?

----------


## Lilja

J'ai adoré, ça a été une énorme claque mais passé la moitié je me suis rendu compte que j'étais trop sensible pour y jouer.
Du coup, j'ai lu l'histoire que quelqu'un avait rédigé avec des images illustratives.

----------


## Zerger

SOMA c'est vraiment moins flippant, y'a très peu de passages stressants, c'est juste une ballade avec un peu de trucs à actionner, de beaux lieux à visiter avec une ambiance très réussie.
Il y a quelque monstres à eviter mais rien de compliqué ni de flippant j'ai trouvé

----------


## Baalim

> SOMA c'est vraiment moins flippant, y'a très peu de passages stressants, c'est juste une ballade avec un peu de trucs à actionner, de beaux lieux à visiter avec une ambiance très réussie.
> Il y a quelque monstres à eviter mais rien de compliqué ni de flippant j'ai trouvé


 Il faut vraiment que je m'y remette. Au premier monstre à éviter, j'ai flippé ma race et je me suis dit que ça allait empirer au fur et à mesure. Du coup j'ai baissé les bras

----------


## Lilja

Suite à ton commentaire, j'ai fait des recherches afin d'en être sûr et je pense bien m'y mettre prochainement.
Merci.

----------


## Zerger

> Au premier monstre à éviter, j'ai flippé ma race


 :tired:  Tu baisses dans mon estime  :tired:  (Oui, c'est possible, il y avait encore une petite marge)

@Lilja, je me porte garant du bon état de ton pantalon. Tu as vu bien pire dans la premiere moitié d'Amnesia

----------


## Baalim

> Tu baisses dans mon estime  (Oui, c'est possible, il y avait encore une petite marge)
> 
> @Lilja, je me porte garant du bon état de ton pantalon. Tu as vu bien pire dans la premiere moitié d'Amnesia


Alors que je suis manifestement le mec le plus recommandable et digne de confiance ce forum ( peut-être après Big Bear ou Sylvine)?


C'est un scandale  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

:Boom:

----------


## Zerger

Je m'apprêtais à écrire que j'avais fini *Furi* et je réfléchissais à ce que j'allais dire pendant les crédits... pour découvrir qu'il me reste un dernier combat  ::P: 
En tout cas, j'adore le soupçon de scénario, le fait de découvrir progressivement 

Spoiler Alert! 


 qu'on a le mauvais rôle et qu'on représente malgré soi une menace pour la planète (et aussi que le lapin s'est bien foutu de notre gueule)

 est assez déroutant, notamment avec le combat contre le dernier gardien qui pour le coup est assez osé.

En tout cas, ce semblant d'histoire qu'il faut essayer de comprendre rapproche encore plus Furi de Hotline Miami

----------


## schouffy

*Mirror's Edge 2*, c'est vraiment pas mal.

Le gameplay est super plaisant, fluide et on fait des trucs de fou sans effort. Je suis pas trop fan du "demi-tour mural" qui ne fait pas demi-tour par rapport au mur (la normale quoi), mais 180° sur la vision du joueur. C'est un peu perturbant, et quand on se loupe on meurt -> chargement pour respawn 3 mètres avant.
Les combats, tout le monde a râlé dessus mais je les aime vraiment. ça me rappelle Dark Messiah, on utilise l'environnement pour faire des kills contextuels et c'est toujours super fluide aussi, une sorte de danse ininterrompue mais avec des pieds dans la gueule.

Le seul problème, c'est que je sais pas trop comment le jeu a été conçu pour être joué. Avec le "sens parkour", le jeu est plaisant car on suit bêtement une ligne en enchaînant les super tricks. Mais c'est un peu trop simple et neuneu.
Sans l'option, on se perd souvent, on cherche son chemin, c'est chiant mais plus difficile et quand on trouve le bon passage on est content. Mais parfois c'est vraiment galère surtout dans le hub. Et on meurt souvent donc on se tape souvent des chargements. D'ailleurs on respawn vraiment pas loin, je crois que les dév ont vu le problème et trouvé une solution de merde.

Le jeu a son esthétique particulière, perso je préférais celle immaculée du 1 que immaculée + plein d'effets du 2.
Ah et l'histoire et les personnages sont nuls.

Pour 15 balles ça fait vraiment bien le boulot, je me surprends même à faire des trucs annexes.

----------


## Zerger

Si il est aussi bon que le 1, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter  ::): 

Sinon toujours sur *Devil Daggers*, avec le bundle en cours, on est plusieurs canards à l'avoir. Du coup, on se compare le kiki, on découvre le jeu et ses mécanismes ensemble, c'est sympa !

Et PUTAIN  DE DUR !!!!!!!  :Boom:

----------


## Momock

> Le gameplay est super plaisant, fluide et on fait des trucs de fou sans effort.


 C'est pas un peu idiot du coup? Le gameplay c'est l'élément central (pour ne pas dire unique) de ME, si ça se joue tout seul je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.

En ce moment je suis en train de jouer à *Tomb Raider 4 et 5*, que j'avais détestés étant plus jeune à cause de la maniabilité de type tank (bon, c'était au 1 et au 2 que j'avait joué, mais ça revient au même)  et je dois dire que finalement... j'aime bien. Je redécouvre l'intérêt d'avoir un jeu qui ne fait pas tout à ta place, il faut s'appilquer pour sauter correctement. Ou même pour tirer un levier. Pour tout en fait, j'avoue que c'est un peu abusé parfois, mais bon. En plus le level design dans le 4 est excellent (je ne suis qu'au tout début du 5, trop tôt pour juger), avec des zones bien grandes découpées en plusieurs secteurs par lesquels ont peut aller et venir, trouver de nouveaux passages et des raccourcis. En plus les décors sont super beaux et variés pour du PS1/PC du coup on ne se perd pas pour autant.

Jusqu'au Caire. Là ça devient lourdingue, et en plus c'est moche comme zone. Et les combats sont affreux, une purge. Ça m'a d'ailleurs donné envie de rejouer à Heavy Metal: FAKK 2, qui serait comme un Tomb Raider plus linéaire mais avec des combats marrants, mais malheureusement il n'est pas en vente sur Gog...

----------


## Nono

> C'est pas un peu idiot du coup? Le gameplay c'est l'élément central (pour ne pas dire unique) de ME, si ça se joue tout seul je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.


Bah c'est le genre de jeu facile à prendre en main, mais exigeant dès que tu veux optimiser tes parcours pour gratter quelques secondes. Enfin, c'est comme ça que j'ai vécu le 1, je n'ai pas encore touché à son reboot.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Morningstar* offert par Baalim.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/339130

J'ai immédiatement accroché au pitch, mais j'en suis à seulement 5 minutes de jeu et plusieurs crashs avec retour au Bureau. 
Je vais voir comment je peux le lancer en mode compatibilité machin Windaube 7 ou 8, à moins qu'une MAJ des pilotes de la CG ne règle le souci, sinon une vérif du cache ou une réinstall. 
Graphiquement c'est un peu pauvre mais il y a une patte graphique qui fait passer la pilule, et l'atmosphère d'un vaisseau crashé c'est priceless. J'ai hâte de partir en recherche du matos nécessaire pour retaper le copain et le vaisseau  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah c'est le genre de jeu facile à prendre en main, mais exigeant dès que tu veux optimiser tes parcours pour gratter quelques secondes. Enfin, c'est comme ça que j'ai vécu le 1, je n'ai pas encore touché à son reboot.


Oui voilà.

A noter qu'on perd quand même de temps en temps, c'est pas non plus un jeu main dans l'slip, même si c'est parfois sur des trucs un peu rageants (je pense à cet endroit qui est juste à la sortie d'une planque, donc où on passe plein de fois, et qui demande de faire une succession de sauts où Faith a tendance à faire un saut de trop plus ou moins automatiquement et à finir dans le vide, si vous avez jouez au jeu c'est la planque de Plastic, et vous avez déjà dû vous arracher un peu les cheveux à cet endroit).

----------


## Harest

> Sinon, je suis content, j'ai presque réussi à me débarrasser de cette saleté d'addiction à terraria.
> Surtout ne pas lancer starbound.


Si c'est le côté action-rpg que t'aimes bien dans Terraria, je te rassure Starbound ça ira vite.
Si c'est la construction par contre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hop, ME2 fini, on passe sur ME3.
Tain j'avais oublié que les combats était vraiment sympas, encore plus que dans le 2. Ce ne serait la "barre d'espace magique pour tout faire" ce serait quasi-parfait.
J'ai pris un Porte Etendard, le couplage entre charge biotique et finish au fusil à pompe est orgasmique, ça me rappelle presque le dernier Doom dans ces moments-là  :Bave: 
Les ennemis bougent bien, font mal, les arènes plus grandes et ouvertes, la musique, les graphs, les dialogues, Javik, le retour à une personnalisation un peu plus poussée niveau skills/équipement :fap:fap:fap:
Du coup je garde un oeil sur Andromeda maintenant  :tired:

----------


## Rakanishu

Ah vi j'ai passé pas mal d'heures sur le multi parce que les combats étaient plutôt jouissifs. Me demande si y'a encore du monde dessus.

----------


## Safo

> Hop, ME2 fini, on passe sur ME3.
> Tain j'avais oublié que les combats était vraiment sympas, encore plus que dans le 2. Ce ne serait la "barre d'espace magique pour tout faire" ce serait quasi-parfait.
> J'ai pris un Porte Etendard, le couplage entre charge biotique et finish au fusil à pompe est orgasmique, ça me rappelle presque le dernier Doom dans ces moments-là 
> Les ennemis bougent bien, font mal, les arènes plus grandes et ouvertes, la musique, les graphs, les dialogues, Javik, le retour à une personnalisation un peu plus poussée niveau skills/équipement :fap:fap:fap:
> Du coup je garde un oeil sur Andromeda maintenant


Ils sont comment les combats par rapport au second?
J'ai arrété les deux premiers pour cause de gameplay vraiment à chier (enfin un peu mieux pour le 2 mais toujours pourris).

----------


## Sylvine

Pour moi le second rendait les combats agréables et le troisième les rendait intéressants.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ils sont comment les combats par rapport au second?
> J'ai arrété les deux premiers pour cause de gameplay vraiment à chier (enfin un peu mieux pour le 2 mais toujours pourris).


Beh le 3 c'est le 2 mais avec des arènes plus grandes et fouillées,  des ennemis  plus vifs et plus mobiles et  un Shepard plus agréable à manier.  Autant dans le 2 ça restait encore très "je reste au fond derrière la caisse et j'arrose", autant là faut en général se forcer à bouger plus souvent, soit parce que les ennemis t'en mettent plein la gueule (grenades de chie  :tired: ), soit pour vraiment mettre en place des prise à revers efficace. La limitation du nombre de medikits et la vie que ne se regen pas ajoute un poil de tension aux affrontements. J'espère que pour le 4 ils ne chambouleront pas  tout ça (et qu'on aura enfin quelques touches séparées pour les actions  et pas tout sur la barre d'espace).

Edit: après quelques heures, j'ai remarqué  le rythme global  était  accéléré par rapport au 2. D'un côté on prend cher plus vite (les ennemis aussi, mais ils sont plus nombreux les fourbes), mais de l'autre le bouclier se recharge bien plus rapidement comparé au 2 où il fallait se planquer de longues secondes avant de retourner se battre. Ca donne des bastons plus nerveuses.  Et les ennemis sont plus variés au niveau des rôles ; il me semble que les différents types de dégâts/protection sont mieux gérés,  avec un vrai intérêt à privilégier telle ou telle attaque/arme  pour attaquer le bouclier, ou l'armure.

----------


## Zerger

*Furi* en mode furieux, chaque nouveau boss que je parviens à battre me plonge un peu plus dans le désespoir car je sais que le prochain sera encore plus dur à battre.

----------


## Safo

Merci pour ces précisions vis à vis de ME3 vs les deux autres.
Ca se tente j'imagine ...!

----------


## znokiss

Je joues à *35mm* que m'a offert Pluton, comme ça hop.

C'est genre Dear Esther (pour la marche lente) dans Stalker (pour le décors radioactif aride et désolé). En fait, je trouve ça très proche de STALKER le film de Tarkovsky. On y retrouve beaucoup d'éléments et de clins d'oeils : 

Spoiler Alert! 


les rêves, le chariot sur les rails, les discussions mystiques entre les 2 personnages



Y'a même l'effet de Metro 2033 quand tu interagis avec l'univers, le flash blanc qui te signale une bonne action et qui influe sur la fin. 

C'est bien lent mais onirique et prenant, j'aime.

----------


## Supergounou

Ça donne envie Znokiss, je testerai à la prochaine promo  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Par contre je me répète : c'est assez vide et lent, hein. Je sais que je fais partie de ceux qui accrochent à ce genre de contemplation (comme peut-être toi, Catel ou bandit-bandit) mais c'est pas pour tout le monde. Maintenant, je ne l'ai pas encore fini, on verra bien à la fin.

----------


## nefrem

Je viens de commencer *State of Decay : YOSE*
Et ben le début et sympa, l'ambiance est vite posée. Je suppose qu'il y un permadeath des persos, ce qui donne de bonne sueurs froides.
Pour le moment j'accorche vraiment !

----------


## CptProut

> Je viens de commencer *State of Decay : YOSE*
> Et ben le début et sympa, l'ambiance est vite posée. Je suppose qu'il y un permadetah des persos, ce qui donne de bonne sueurs froides.
> Pour le moment j'accorche vraiment !


Ce jeu est juste trop bien, un des meilleur jeux de zombie.

----------


## nefrem

C'est vrai que ca change un peu des shooters. Gerer sa petite communauté, ses abris, ses ressources, ses armes, ses véhicules...
En plus en version YOSE je le trouve assez joli graphiquement (sans etre démentiel, mais je m'attendais a bien pire).

----------


## CptProut

> C'est vrai que ca change un peu des shooters. Gerer sa petite communauté, ses abris, ses ressources, ses armes, ses véhicules...
> En plus en version YOSE je le trouve assez joli graphiquement (sans etre démentiel, mais je m'attendais a bien pire).


J'ai beaucoup apprécier les skill qu semble inutile au premier abord du type "fan de jeu télévisée" qui a moyen long terme on en fait un impact(minime mais impact quand même).

----------


## nefrem

C'est vrais que certaines skills sont intrigantes : Beer Pong, Gossip, Reality Show Trivia, Sexting, Sudoku...

----------


## banditbandit

> Je joues à *35mm* que m'a offert Pluton, comme ça hop.
> 
> C'est genre Dear Esther (pour la marche lente) dans Stalker (pour le décors radioactif aride et désolé). En fait, je trouve ça très proche de STALKER le film de Tarkovsky. On y retrouve beaucoup d'éléments et de clins d'oeils : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les rêves, le chariot sur les rails, les discussions mystiques entre les 2 personnages
> 
> ...





> Par contre je me répète : c'est assez vide et lent, hein. Je sais que je fais partie de ceux qui accrochent à ce genre de contemplation (comme peut-être toi, Catel ou bandit-bandit) mais c'est pas pour tout le monde. Maintenant, je ne l'ai pas encore fini, on verra bien à la fin.


C'est le genre de jeu qui pourrait me plaire d'ailleurs je l'ai à l'œil depuis quelques temps aussi parce qu'il est pas trop cher sur steam (9 €) mais dans le genre il y a aussi Kona qu"à pas l'air mal (

Spoiler Alert! 


heureusement   :;): 

) et est plus dans ce que je recherche. D'ailleurs les critiques sir 35mm soulignent la lenteur des déplacements, il semble qu'on accompagne un personnage ce qui peut vite devenir un boulet surtout si il a peu d'autres interactions. 

J'aime bien les walking simulator mais pas que, faut qu'il y ait des objectifs et aussi un peu de challenge (genre dans Kholat il y a une créature à éviter sous peine de mort subite, un truc à la slender), et des trucs à découvrir. Il y a aussi Haunted Memories qu'est pas mal mais malheureusement restera inachevé.

Enfin bon en ce moment je suis plus sur un trip console et RE en particulier.  :;):

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je joue à *Shadow of Mordor*, après avoir lu l'avis de plusieurs canards disant que c'était pas mal et suite à une promo Steam (oui désolé ERISS, mais de toute manière j'ai déjà le sous-titre adapté).
Bah c'est pas mal.
J'ai un peu lutté au début, le jeu te balance pas mal d'info et parfois (ce qui m'a un peu embrouillé) en abordant directement des skills que tu obtiens bien plus tard : du coup j'avais l'impression de jouer comme un manche parce que je ne savais pas placer certains combos genre frappe de l'ombre. Ou des renseignements que je ne savais pas exploiter, genre "Machin a peur des Caragors", ben moi aussi j'ai peur de ces conneries  ::unsure:: .
Les bastons c'est du Batman, on virevolte dans tous les sens en distribuant des gnons, et au fur et à mesure des déblocages de skills les combats et les façons d'exploiter les situations deviennent vraiment très sympas. Genre infiltration en souplesse d'une forteresse, mise en place d'une distraction pour les gardes afin d'isoler le gros bâtards de chef, puis une belle frappe furtive sur celui-ci pour clore la mission. Le fait que la plupart des capitaines aient des points faibles qui peuvent plier le combat en quelques secondes est vraiment bien fait.

J'ai pris ce jeu en attente (et dilettante) avant de me ruer sur le DLC de DS3 et Dishonored2, et en fait je m'y amuse plus ce que j'imaginais. Et ça tombe bien j'ai 15 jours d'arrêt de travail avec un mot du toubib indiquant que les seules choses que j'ai droit de faire sont "la télé, l'ordi et la lecture". J'aime pas le télé, pour le reste c'est l'ordonnance de rêve  ::lol:: .

----------


## Harvester

C'est quoi l'adresse de ton docteur ?  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

J'espère que t'as d'autres jeux sous la main parce que 2 semaines de Shadow of Mordor je préfère encore aller au boulot.

----------


## pipoop

God Eater Resurection...putain c'est chiant en fait (j'en suis a 26h pour info) on ce trouve parfois avec des pics de difficulté a la con qu'on peut pas passer sauf gros coup de moule, résultat je sais même pas si je jouerais au 2 (oui j'ai pris le 2 et j'ai eu le 1er avec et j'aime faire les jeux dans l'ordre)
Si ils ont pas repense un peu leur système sur le 2 je vais pleurer

----------


## Cora

Je joue à vous lire, ça compte ?


Blague à part sur mon temps libre je joue à WoW. J'avais arrêter à BC et le retour est pas trop mal. Après c'est surtout pour se retrouver avec les copains IRL sur un jeu.

----------


## Haiden

Trop de jeux mais je vais dire :

Warhammer 40K Eternal crusade
GTA V
WoW
Osiris new dawn

----------


## Zerger

Tu peux developper un peu? Notamment pour Osiris, ca a l'air d'en interesser pas mal usr le topic des niouzes

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je joue à vous lire, ça compte ?


Tu as réussi à passer le niveau de Bioshock ? Il est assez galère celui-là, les débats spawnent trop régulièrement je trouve, ca rend la progression lourdingue.

----------


## Strife

Je joue à The Black Watchmen,  c'est un jeu qui demande un minimum de recherche et de réflexion, qui sort de l'ordinaire.  En plus il y a des ARG qui sont organisées régulièrement. Bref c'est du bon, mangez-en.

Sinon je me refais des run sur Zelda 3 et les Métal Gear Solid.

----------


## ercete

Point route avec Ercete :
*Dishonored : Les DLC* pour le sortir définitivement de mon backlog : c'est toujours sympathique mais j'en ai un peu marre de F5-F9
*The Long Dark* j'ai testé la dernière mise à jour, pas du grand neuf, le jeu est toujours plaisant mais tant qu'il n'y a pas d'objectifs : je me lasse très vite. Vivement le mode histoire !
*Furi* Je démarre mon 2ème run en mode Furieux : ouch² ! mais sans le kiff de la découverte... ça a pas le même goût du coup.
*Nuclear Throne* Je bute sur mon "level cap" (le niveau avec les fourmi-cristaux). Arrivé là, les ennemis te shootent depuis l'autre bout de la map sans que je puisse rien faire : ça a eu raison de ma motivation
*Rocket League* Babaaaaaallllee ! 1 an et demi et je m'en lasse toujours pas !

et j'oubliais : *Minecraft* avec ma fille de 4 ans sur les genoux ^^

----------


## Gobbopathe

> *Nuclear Throne* Je bute sur mon "level cap" (le niveau avec les fourmi-cristaux). Arrivé là, les ennemis te shootent depuis l'autre bout de la map sans que je puisse rien faire : ça a eu raison de ma motivation


Les cristaux qui te shootent à distance tirent là où tu te trouves au moment où ils commencent à charger leur tir. Donc tu as le temps de te décaler sur le côté, ils ne te visent pas directement

----------


## FrousT

> *Rocket League* Babaaaaaallllee ! 1 an et demi et je suis toujours aussi mauvais !


Désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> *Minecraft* avec ma fille de 4 ans sur les genoux ^^


Comment niquer les yeux de sa gamine avant meme sa croissance  ::P:

----------


## Illynir

Ça pourrait être pire, genre un smartphone à 4 cm des yeux.

Il y a le combo Minecraft + smartphone ceci dit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ammoodytes

> J'espère que t'as d'autres jeux sous la main parce que 2 semaines de Shadow of Mordor je préfère encore aller au boulot.


Ouais, j'ai oublié de préciser : c'est très répétitif quand même. Et puis je peux pas blairer la tronche du "héros", j'ai de plus l'impression qu'il est affecté d'un léger strabisme  :^_^: . Mais en administration fractionnée ce jeu passe très bien.

----------


## Yakaaa

> Osiris new dawn


Je prendrais bien un petit retour sur celui-ci, siouplait.

----------


## Oelth

Perso je vais me lancer tout de suite maintenant "Mother Russia Bleeds" et voir ce que ça donne *_*

----------


## ercete

> Désolé


^This  :^_^: 




> Comment niquer les yeux de sa gamine avant meme sa croissance


Bah figure-toi qu'elle a aucun mal à se représenter les choses alors que madame n'y arrive pas du tout...
Ca doit être le gène Duplo qui se désactive passé un certain âge.
NB: il fonctionne encore très bien chez moi, merci  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruadir

> Ouais, j'ai oublié de préciser : c'est très répétitif quand même. Et puis je peux pas blairer la tronche du "héros", j'ai de plus l'impression qu'il est affecté d'un léger strabisme . Mais en administration fractionnée ce jeu passe très bien.


Il faut jouer avec le Skin de Lithariel, c'est plus rigolo.  ::ninja:: 
Par contre le jeu était sympa...pas extraordinaire mais loin d’être désagréable. 

Sinon, je viens de me lancer dans *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*, un jeu que j'attendais comme un fou ( fan du 1) mais que j'ai fini par ne pas prendre tout de suite à cause aux retours désastreux.
Et bah finalement : c'est vraiment bon ! Je dois être un peu con sur les bords mais après 10 heures de jeu,  je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre le bashing autour du titre. Je le trouve aussi prenant que le premier. 

Le seul point noir qui me chagrine se situe au niveau du Background et de l'histoire. 
L'histoire fait le café : ce n'est pas une catastrophe car elle se laisse suivre mais ce n'est pas très bon non-plus (ouch le méchant Kruger  ::|: )
Mais ce qui m’ennuie le plus c'est l'installation du Background...elle est pratiquement inexistante. Pourtant Dice à fait un effort considérable pour le mettre en avant sur le site internet. 
Au final, le Background n'est pas dénué d’intérêt mais il faut aller sur le site internet ET lire la bd prologue pour comprendre les tenants et aboutissants de l'intrigue. Dommage.

Par contre, en dehors de ça :
- le mode course est très bien foutu, complet et peut satisfaire autant le novice que le vétéran
- les quêtes secondaires sont globalement très sympas et offrent des défis de running intéressants 
- Au niveau de la direction artistique et de l'utilisation des couleurs, c'est magnifique 
- l'Open-world se marie très bien avec le gameplay du jeu
- Le gameplay est toujours aussi bon : fluide, nerveux et qui demande une parfaite maitrise du terrain lors des courses et des quêtes secondaires
- Le système de combat est au top : déroutant au début, puis finalement très agréable à maitriser avec un aspect "danse de la mort" qui n'est pas pour me déplaire
- l'Atmosphère est toujours aussi prenante avec une ost de qualité
- Je n'ai eu AUCUN bug ! 

Et en plus c'est un jeu complet sans gros DLC, ni Season Pass.   ::): 

Franchement je m'éclate comme un fou ! J'ai pas ressenti de telles sensations sur un jeu depuis 8 ans.

----------


## makiayoyo

La seule chose qui m'ait déconcerté sur *Mirror's edge 2*, c'est la possibilité laissé par le level design de finir dans un cul de sac n'offrant aucune possibilité de Parkour , ce qui a une facheuse tendance a ruiner la fluidité de la progression ! 
Pour le reste, si t'as aimé le premier normalement c'est du tout bon, a par peut-etre les passages sous terre, moins grisants et certains décors un peu surchargés mais ça reste une bonne expérience !

----------


## schouffy

*Pillars of Eternity*, j'ai joué 2 heures (dont 45 minutes pour créer mon perso) et ça a l'air bien sympa, mais je m'étendrai pas trop dessus puisque je ne suis qu'au début.

Par contre je suis venu parler de *Team Fortress 2*, auquel on arrive à jouer à 8 ou 10 tous les jours au taff à la pause déj et c'est trop cool. J'y avais jamais touché donc je découvre, et le plaisir est immédiat. Les classes sont bien conçues et différentes, le teamplay est primordial, les maps sont excellentes et y'a toutes les tailles, la maniabilité est parfaite (source engine quoi), la technique est exemplaire, c'est relativement accessible puisque les moins bons peuvent jouer des classes "support". Vraiment un gros coup de coeur du mec qui se réveille 10 ans plus tard. Après Quake 3, Worms, Battlefield 1942 et CS1.6 on a enfin trouvé une pépite à laquelle jouer un bon moment.

Si y'en a ici qui cherchent des bons jeux coop à jouer à plus de 6 ou 8, pensez à TF2 !

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur Mirror's Edge 2, j'essaye plus ou moins de le finir à 100% tranquilou, et faut bien avouer que le manque d’intérêt suscité par le jeu provient probablement par le manque d'ambition dont faire preuve le jeu.

Exemple tout con, on peut pirater des panneaux publicitaires pour afficher son logo qui sera alors visible dans la partie des joueurs de sa liste d'amis, un peu à la manière de NFS:MW 2012.
Sauf que contrairement à NFS où c'est le joueur qui a défoncé le panneau publicitaire puis a fait le vol plané le plus long qui gagne la compétition, ici c'est juste le dernier en date à l'avoir piraté.
Du coup tous les panneaux sont piratés par le même joueur (probablement le seul de ma liste qui a le jeu), je sais même pas si le mec joue encore au jeu, c'est probable que plus personne n'y touche, y'a pas vraiment de compétition vu que c'est juste le dernier à avoir pris la peine de le faire qui gagne (et faut avouer qu'autant le petit puzzle qui permet d'accéder au panneau peut être amusant la première fois, autant je me vois pas le refaire).

Et encore contrairement à NFS où on pouvait uploader l'image qu'on voulait, ici on est limité à un éditeur de logo ultra basique et au choix plus que restreint. On débloque des nouveaux éléments en accomplissant des défis, mais ça reste très limité, si je compare au dernier truc du genre que j'ai touché, à savoir l'éditeur d'emblème de For Honor, ça fait pitié.

Et tout est un peu comme ça, à se contenter du minimum vital ou à à peine améliorer et bâtir sur ce qui était disponible dans le premier jeu.

Alors forcément avec pas de vrai multi (un truc à la Dark Souls/Watch Dogs, c'est ça qu'il manquait pour rendre ce monde ouvert plus vivant) et ce versant social timide et foiré, ça pousse pas vraiment à se précipiter à la caisse pour un jeu vendu plein pot. D'ailleurs on le voit bien, à la première grosse solde on a été nombreux à la prendre et plus ou moins le découvrir comme si on en avait jamais entendu parler.


Apparemment EA était malgré tout satisfait des ventes et parlait de faire des suites, j'espère qu'ils mettront un peu plus de moyens parce qu'au final ça transpire pas tellement le fric comme production.

----------


## Catel

S'ils ont mis zero fric dedans, c'était pas dur de viser des ventes satisfaisantes.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba je pense que c'était un peu leur stratégie pour éviter le four du premier, minimiser les dépenses pour minimiser les risques.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bientôt Mirror's Edge Chronicles, Mirror's Edge Unity, Mirror's Edge contre Docteur No... de ce qu'on en voit côté modélisation le recyclage sera très simple et rapide, si ça passe en licence annuelle ça va être une boucherie  ::P:

----------


## Safo

Enderal - une conversion totale pour Skyrim par les mecs qui avaient fait  Nehrim sur Oblivion dans le temps.

Sans renter dans les détails par manque de temps:

Ce qui tranche complètement avec un Skyrim (et c'est ca qui est bon!) :
-    La QP. Bien qu’elle soit linéaire et sur une thématique vue et revue, elle reste très prenante et sait renouveler son intéret régulièrement pour ne pas perdre le joueur entre temps sur des activités secondaires (voir sur d'autres jeux  ::ninja:: ).
Et d'ailleurs, d'intéressante elle peut même devenir palpitante (j’ai passé le manoir du vieil homme chez qui il faut 

Spoiler Alert! 


pretexter une vente de broche pour en fait apprendre les runs via le livre des morts etc

. Ambiance au poile et retournement de situation sympathique comme tout).
-    Le leveling. Que ce soit l’absence de level scalling ou bien le nouveau système de progression via les bouquins plutôt que l’utilisation des sorts, j’adhère complétement. Ce sont deux trucs que je déteste dans les TES et je suis ravis qu’ils se soient basé sur quelque chose d’un peu plus « traditionnel » en la matiere.
-    Le level design et la cohérence du monde qui nous entoure. L’un comme l’autre sont bien plus maitrisés qu’en vanilla ce qui rend l’explo beaucoup plus attrayante et le monde d’Enderal bien plus immersif.

Au final j’ai beaucoup plus l’impression de me retrouver dans un Gothic plutôt qu’un Skyrim bis ou consort (ou alors la fusion des deux).
Et c’est tout bon !

Bref, 22 heures dessus pour le moment (et visiblement meme pas à la moitié) et tout ce que je peux dire pour le moment c'est que c'est bien bien supérieur à Skyrim.

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, il parait qu'il faut un bon PC pour tourner ce mod correctement, tu confirmes?

----------


## Illynir

L'ayant fini je confirme oui, le moteur est poussé dans ses derniers retranchements, mais un PC moderne avec une carte (2 go vram) et un proc récent le fera tourner sans soucis.

Edit: Sinon tu peux utiliser mon mod pour soulager les performances: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/78018/?  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

> Par contre, il parait qu'il faut un bon PC pour tourner ce mod correctement, tu confirmes?


Il est effectivement plus gourmand que Skyrim vanilla de par les mods et modifications sur lesquels il tourne mais ca reste correct et sans souci pour le faire tourner avec un PC "convenable" (ce qui veut tout et rien dire mais je ne sais pas trop comment dire ca autrement  ::P: )
Aucun souci TAF sur un portable ASUS GT880M, i7-4700HQ,24gigo de ram et installe sur SSD.

Quelques crash ici et là par contre pendant les changements de zone (genre un crash toutes les 3-4 heures). Mais ca semble principalement du au fait que le moteur de Skyrim soit bien plus poussé qu'en vanilla.
Soulant mais pas trop dérangeant vu la vitesse de lancement du jeu (environ 10 secondes du bureau à une fois en jeu).

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Pouvant enfin en profiter dans de bonnes conditions, je me suis enfin mis à Dragon's Age Inquisition.

Que c'est bon! j'en suis juste après 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'attaque de Darse

 et franchement j'adore.

Certe beaucoup de quête fedex tendance MMO mais bon sang que Bioware sait poser une ambiance et une histoire!

Et puis merde Leliana quoi!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Illynir

Les compagnons sont le gros point fort du jeu. Maintenant les quêtes fedex oui il y en a mais ils sont quand même dispensable, perso j'y ai vu surtout un moyen d'explorer la map (les maps sont splendide quand même  ::): ) donc je n'ai pas été vraiment gêné. Je te conseille de faire les DLCs aussi qui sont très bon surtout le dernier Trespasser qui est la vrai fin du jeu qui mérite le détour.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Moi non plus elle ne me gêne pas vraiment. Comme tu le souligne c'est un bon moyen de te pousser dans l'exploration.

En plus première fois que je joue un mage dans un DA. C'est sympa aussi. Même qi il y a relativement peut de compétences.

----------


## Oelth

C'est la Leliana du premier opus ?  ::O: 
J'ai le jeu sur One, mais je ne l'ai encore jamais lancé. Même si j'avais adoré le premier au point de fumer 

Spoiler Alert! 


Flemmeth 

et 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'autre gros dragon avant le boss de fin

.
Sinon pour trancher complètement avec Mother Russia Bleeds, je joue à Stardew Valley et quel pied ! C'est vraiment le Harvest Moon killer que j'attendais, en plus la prochaine MAJ devrait intégrer le multi (haaaa, la culture de navets en coop  ::wub::  )

----------


## Illynir

Oui c'est bien elle. D'ailleurs il y a énormément de perso du 1 (et du 2) que tu revois ici, souvent même des persos juste croisés dans le premier qui prennent beaucoup d'importance dans Inquisition. J'ai beaucoup apprécié cet aspect la.

----------


## Oelth

Ha cool ! Je pensais que les deux opus étaient complètement dissociés au niveau temporel. J'espère que l'on revoit Morrigan <3

----------


## Illynir

Non non c'est la suite directe du un et du deux, pour ta question je te laisse la surprise.  ::siffle::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

D'ailleurs la progression de Leliana entre les 3 opus est vraiment intéressante.

----------


## Haelnak

> (...) pour ta question je te laisse la surprise.


 :tired:

----------


## Oelth

> Non non c'est la suite directe du un et du deux, pour ta question je te laisse la surprise.


\o/

Dernière question : n'ayant pas fait le deux, ce n'est pas trop handicapant pour le suivi de l'histoire ?

----------


## Illynir

Le scénario du deux peut être très rapidement résumé avec une vidéo youtube ou équivalent, le plus important reste le premier. Le seul truc dommage c'est que tu n'auras du coup pas tes propres choix fait dans le deux mais bon.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Le 2 n'est pas si mauvais que ça. En tout cas toute la partie histoire/perso est aussi bonne que le 1.

----------


## wiotts

Je suis en ce moment sur *the Talos principle*

Je suis pas un grand fan des puzzle game mais j'ai adoré Portal 2. Ajouter à cela un prix d'entrée de 40€, voilà pourquoi j'ai tant attendu avant de me le prendre (-75% + temps de réflexion)

C'est sympa mais sans plus. Les puzzles sont vraiment trop simples au début, mais bien plus intéressants par la suite. En revanche je trouve que cela manque de renouvellement dans la résolution. Peut-être cela va-t'il changer sur la fin. J'ai fait une grosse moitié (j'ai fini les zone A et B )

Je ne chasse pas les étoiles (et je ne pense pas le faire à la fin). Je continue pour voir l'évolution des puzzles ainsi que la fin de l'histoire, qui bien que loin d'être originale, m'a plutôt accroché dans sa manière d'être abordée.

----------


## PG 13

Guilty Gear Revelator (au stick arcade)

C' est très dur et très bon (comme ma  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Clydopathe

*Halcyon 6*
Un jeu indé qui s'inspire pas mal de FTL mais qui en plus de proposé des combats de vaisseau propose des combats au sol. Le système de combats change un poil, il s'agit surtout de se battre à coup de combo contre une race extra-terrestre qui veut bouffer l'univers.

Je me le suis pris y a deux jours, je n'ai pu y jouer que deux heures, mais je le trouve vraiment très bon et très mignon en plus  ::): .

----------


## Pifou

> Du coup je garde un oeil sur Andromeda maintenant


Attendre les tests, attendre les test, attendre les test (c'est aussi une auto-persuasion).

----------


## Oldnoobie

> l'histoire, qui bien que loin d'être originale, m'a plutôt accroché dans sa manière d'être abordée.


Faut vraiment que je dépasse le début chiant comme un exo de maths sous la pluie un samedi à 8h et que je le re-tente... je me suis bien fait overhyper sur ce titre, c'est pas évident à gérer ensuite.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Dark Souls 3*
Complètement noob dans le genre, gros casu des jeux actuellement, je passe pas le boss du tutoriel. Normal.

----------


## Zerger

Les secrets de la réussite dans les Dark Souls, ce sont l'observation et la patience.... 

Et les roulades !!!! Beaucoup de roulades !!!

----------


## Herr Peter

> *Dark Souls 3*
> Complètement noob dans le genre, gros casu des jeux actuellement, je passe pas le boss du tutoriel. Normal.


Bah n'aie pas honte, j'en ai aussi pas mal chié sur ce boss, au point de changer de perso (j'avais débuté avec un clerc et sa petite masse qui a une portée ridicule), et finalement avec l'assassin et son estoc de la mort, c'est passé beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Dark Souls 3*
> Complètement noob dans le genre, gros casu des jeux actuellement, je passe pas le boss du tutoriel. Normal.


Tu vas souffrir plus loin, il est fastoche en vrai  ::ninja:: 
Le plus chiant c'est sa transformation, la lisibilité n'est pas terrible dans la deuxième partie du combat.
Au pire, invocation d'un joueur et hop, ça passe tout seul.

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu vas souffrir plus loin, il est fastoche en vrai 
> Le plus chiant c'est sa transformation, la lisibilité n'est pas terrible dans la deuxième partie du combat.
> Au pire, invocation d'un joueur et hop, ça passe tout seul.


Boarf, s'il arrive à passer ce boss, il sera tranquille jusqu'au Pontiff Sulyvahn.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Heu nan...La plupart des boss à venir (ou mini-boss) sont plus difficiles que le tout premier (même si y'a quelques blagues genre le Mage de Cristal).

----------


## Haelnak

> Heu nan...La plupart des boss à venir (ou mini-boss) sont plus difficiles que le tout premier (même si y'a quelques blagues genre le Mage de Cristal).


Wolnir, Yhorm, la Wyvern et Oceiros sont bidons aussi.

Les seuls que j'ai trouvé plus difficiles/chiants que le premier, ce sont  le Old Demon King (AoE, AoE, AoE), Sulyvhan (le pire de tous), la caméra du Nameless King en phase 1, et le boss final (lance/espadon) -et encore...-

----------


## schouffy

Et Gundyr Champion quand même !

----------


## Momock

Ce qui est pire que le premier boss ce ne sont pas les boss suivants, ce sont les foutus soldats à cape rouge. Ils m'ont tué plus que n'importe-quel boss.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Tu vas souffrir plus loin, il est fastoche en vrai 
> Le plus chiant c'est sa transformation, la lisibilité n'est pas terrible dans la deuxième partie du combat.
> Au pire, invocation d'un joueur et hop, ça passe tout seul.


On peut invoquer un joueur pour ce premier boss ? Je pensais que c'était le premier test, à la dure pour voir si on mérite de continuer  :tired: .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> On peut invoquer un joueur pour ce premier boss ? Je pensais que c'était le premier test, à la dure pour voir si on mérite de continuer .


Ah ben clairement, ca aurait été un achat Steam, j'aurais déjà lancé le remboursement, mais comme je l'ai pris sur gamesplanet, je vais poursuivre un peu  :D

----------


## Zerger

Cet aveu de faiblesse, tu voulais un jeu dur et exigeant hein  ::siffle::

----------


## Haelnak

> Ce qui est pire que le premier boss ce ne sont pas les boss suivants, ce sont les foutus soldats à cape rouge. Ils m'ont tué plus que n'importe-quel boss.


Ils sont chiants, oui. Par contre, pour un assassin double-dague, ce sont des plots ultra faciles à faire tomber. 
Mon frère a fait un build du genre (avec un perso quasi à poil, juste un pagne) et il usait et abusait du dash de la dague pour les frapper dans le dos  :tired: 

En contrepartie il en a chié contre les Watchers alors que j'ai trouvé ce boss relativement facile avec un mec en armure moyenne + katana.

----------


## nefrem

> (même si y'a quelques blagues genre le Mage de Cristal).


Oubliez pas le coté "relatif" de la difficulté, en fonction du joueur, et du perso stats, armes...).
Le mage de cristal (au moins 15 essais) m'a plus tué que Sulyvahn (tombé au second essai)  :Emo: 

Et dans DS2 mon nemesis absolu a été le Poursuivant.

----------


## Haraban

Je joue à *Redout*.
Je viens de recommencer 8 fois la deuxième course contre des concurrents (une Pure Race). Pas fais mieux que 4eme. Je ne m'améliore absolument pas, malgré les multiples essais et la mémorisation du circuit. Je suis mal barré  ::P:  .

----------


## pesos

> Heu nan...La plupart des boss à venir (ou mini-boss) sont plus difficiles que le tout premier (même si y'a quelques blagues genre le Mage de Cristal).


Je connais des personnes sur ce forum qui en ont chié leur race sur le Mage. Dénoncez-vous  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

Comment on peut galérer sur le mage de cristal ?  :tired: 
S'il n'avait pas eu son "arène", je n'aurais jamais su qu'il s'agissait d'un boss. Même les teubés avec leur tronc sont plus tendus à faire tomber, c'est dire.

----------


## schouffy

Je lui ai roulé dessus sur mon premier run force, mais ensuite avec un perso dex je suis mort 3 ou 4 fois vu que tu fais très peu de dommages et qu'il se téléporte/dédouble plus souvent.

----------


## FrousT

> Comment on peut galérer sur le mage de cristal ?


Toi on a bien compris que t'a eu aucune difficulté sur DS3  :tired:  Que t'a buté le nameless  king avec une main dans le slip, mais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde  ::ninja:: 

Bon moi aussi je lai humilié le mage mais je me suis fait calmé par Sulyvahn...

----------


## nefrem

> Comment on peut galérer sur le mage de cristal ?


C'est le talent ça, tu peux pas test  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Du coup, le 3 par rapport aux deux précedents opus, niveau difficulté ca vaut quoi?

----------


## schouffy

C'est similaire mais ça sera plus facile si t'as déjà fait les autres avant.

----------


## Starlion

Pour ma part le soir je me fais un peu de Lord of the Rings: War in the North... sympathique pour des sessions d'1h/1h30.

 :;):

----------


## Haelnak

> Toi on a bien compris que t'a eu aucune difficulté sur DS3  Que t'a buté le nameless  king avec une main dans le slip, mais c'est pas le cas de tout le monde 
> 
> Bon moi aussi je lai humilié le mage mais je me suis fait calmé par Sulyvahn...


Je dis justement plus haut que j'en ai chié contre le Nameless King et Sulyvahn  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Du coup, le 3 par rapport aux deux précedents opus, niveau difficulté ca vaut quoi?


Le 3 est moins punitif avec des checkpoint beaucoup plus présent, interface beaucoup plus soigné et level design proche du 1. Avoir une expérience dans un autre DS est un plus, salaire à négocier...




> Je dis justement plus haut que j'en ai chié contre le Nameless King et Sulyvahn


Mouais, ça va pour cette fois  :tired:

----------


## Shep1

Suite à un don de captoto, je joue enfin à Ghost Recon (premier du nom). 

Spoiler Alert! 


Enfin, c'est presque mon premier run parce que je l'ai déjà fait sur PS2  :Red: 



Le jeu a vieilli mais reste  assez lisible. Je l'ai mis en version EdisonRemaster sur uplay, je sais pas si ça change grand chose mais bon... Ce qui choque le plus, graphiquement parlant, étant les bords de maps, le reste de la végétation étant pas si naze que ça (quand on regarde la végétation en sprite 2D de ArmA III). Le reste étant tout à fait lisible, pas comme certains vieux jeux aux textures baveuse. Surprise aussi, le jeu gère le 1080p (je suppose que c'est du au Edisonmachin). Le bruit des armes rendent bien pour un jeu de l'époque. Le son claque bien, et l'impression de puissance du sniper est là.

Au niveau du gameplay le jeu est super tactique, les contrôles PC sont un peu déroutant, mais je comprends mieux l'histoire d'avoir 3 équipes différentes maintenant. Le panneau de choix des personnages, la carte tactique, les waypoint super faciles à utiliser (l'ergonomie est surprenante, et certains jeux d'aujourd'hui devraient en prendre de la graine). Le seul reproche que j'ai c'est l'absence de contrôle sur les autres mecs de l'équipe. On déplace tout le groupe, mais pas chaque personnage.

 J'ai pas encore réussi à boucler la première mission, je me suis défoncé par un connard planqué dans une fougère trois fois de suite, puis après avoir réussi à ruser, et réussi à le buter lui et ses 9 potes, j'ai avancé. J'ai malencontreusement oublié de regarder le haut de la colline que je longeais, et un autre enfoiré de Tchétchène a swappé Bravo...  ::sad:: 
Je retente le coup plus tard, j'ai pas dit mon dernier mot  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour ma part le soir je me fais un peu de Lord of the Rings: War in the North... sympathique pour des sessions d'1h/1h30.


Lord of the Rings: War in the North est bien sympathique quoique un peu sous évalué mais c'est vrai que sorti de l'univers LOTR c'est assez générique.

----------


## Krabator

Je joue à Dragon Quest IV sur DS bande de manants !

Ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous en dire plus, vous n'êtes pas digne !

----------


## Zerger

C'est celui ou tu incarnes 4 personnages différents tour à tour ?

Ca vaut quoi? J'ai commencé les DQ avec le 7 (et quel jeu!!! :Bave: )

D'ailleurs, quel est le meilleur DQ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Krabator

C'est bien celui-ci... et c'est un bon remake bien classique.

Pour plus d'info sur ma première impression:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...1#post10296906

----------


## schouffy

> Suite à un don de captoto, je joue enfin à Ghost Recon (premier du nom). 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Enfin, c'est presque mon premier run parce que je l'ai déjà fait sur PS2


Je l'ai refait y'a pas longtemps, il est vraiment bon, mais le pathfinding des alliés et des otages est tellement à chier que ça peut te plomber une heure de mission pour rien.
Du coup t'es obligé de quicksave régulièrement.
Du coup le jeu perd tout son challenge  ::(:

----------


## Shep1

> Je l'ai refait y'a pas longtemps, il est vraiment bon, mais le pathfinding des alliés et des otages est tellement à chier que ça peut te plomber une heure de mission pour rien.
> Du coup t'es obligé de quicksave régulièrement.
> Du coup le jeu perd tout son challenge


Ok, je note  :;):

----------


## Oelth

Ça y est, j'ai enfin attaqué Dragon Age inquisition. Par contre les doublages Français sont vraiment ratés, il va falloir que je passe ça en Anglais (en espérant que ça rende mieux...)

----------


## Gloppy

> Ça y est, j'ai enfin attaqué Dragon Age inquisition. Par contre les doublages Français sont vraiment ratés, il va falloir que je passe ça en Anglais (en espérant que ça rende mieux...)


Les personnages ont des accents "exotiques" assez marqués, mais je pense qu'à nos oreilles francophones au moins ça passe mieux...

----------


## Haelnak

Je joue hyper souvent en VO mais celle de Dragon Age Inquisition est pire que la VF.

----------


## LaitLucratif

Je me force un peu pour finir *SOMA*, histoire de connaître le fin mot de l'histoire et parce que ça devrait pas durer trop longtemps.
Mais... La DA est vraiment pas terrible (Dead Space/Stasis/Bioshock mais sans la folie, de quoi bien bailler), l'ambiance m'a pas accroché. J'aime les jeux de ce genre (j'ai adoré Layers of Fear par exemple, pour rester sur du récent, il a un rythme super soutenu et une DA de malade), mais si ça prend pas tu te fais quand même bien chier. Et j'en peux plus du coup classique où tu communiques avec une personne par radio, tu dois la rejoindre, il se passe des trucs en chemin (le gros cliché de la navette qui se plante) puis un petit twist tout pété quand enfin t'arrives à la rejoindre, rah sérieux... Si encore ça faisait peur, mais non pas vraiment. Je veux savoir la fin par contre.
*
Forza Horizon 3*
Ça faisait une éternité que j'avais pas touché à un jeu de bagnole donc je prends vraiment mon pied. Après, tous les poncifs relous des open world c'était peut être pas nécessaire... Mais bon, la variété des véhicules, la conduite, les environnements etc. : vraiment le top.

----------


## Gloppy

> Forza Horizon 3[/B]
> Ça faisait une éternité que j'avais pas touché à un jeu de bagnole donc je prends vraiment mon pied. Après, tous les poncifs relous des open world c'était peut être pas nécessaire... Mais bon, la variété des véhicules, la conduite, les environnements etc. : vraiment le top.


C'est _Windows Store only_ pour le moment, non ? (Et pour toujours, peut-être, même si Quantum Break peut nous faire espérer...)

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est _Windows Store only_ pour le moment, non ? (Et pour toujours, peut-être, même si Quantum Break peut nous faire espérer...)


Oui. Et vu que c'est une licence appartenant à Microsoft, je pense que c'est très très mal parti pour avoir une version Steam.

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, dire qu'il y en a qui chialent parce qu'ils doivent lancer Uplay ou Origin.

----------


## Gloppy

> Tain, dire qu'il y en a qui chialent parce qu'ils doivent lancer Uplay ou Origin.


Avec le Windows Store, il y a aussi des questions d'options graphiques disponibles et de performances (sur Quantum Break - meilleur en version Steam DX11 - et le dernier Tomb Raider, en tout cas). Ca donne vraiment pas envie de s'y mettre...

----------


## Illynir

> C'est celui ou tu incarnes 4 personnages différents tour à tour ?
> 
> Ca vaut quoi? J'ai commencé les DQ avec le 7 (et quel jeu!!!)
> 
> D'ailleurs, quel est le meilleur DQ?


Le 5 remasterisé sur PS2 avec le fanpatch US.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ça y est, j'ai enfin attaqué Dragon Age inquisition. Par contre les doublages Français sont vraiment ratés, il va falloir que je passe ça en Anglais (en espérant que ça rende mieux...)


Je trouve au contraire qu'ils sont plutôt bons...

----------


## Illynir

Les doublages anglais sont infiniment meilleur, pas que la version FR soit catastrophique mais entre les deux il n'y a pas photo.

----------


## Krabator

> Le 5 remasterisé sur PS2 avec le fanpatch US.


C'est le même développeur "ArtePiazza" qui a fait le premier remake sur PS2 et le second remake sur DS.
Bizarre que le premier patché US soit supérieur au second (qui lui est bien localisé en "occident")  ::):

----------


## Illynir

Bah c'est surtout grâce à la puissance de la PS2 par rapport à une DS surtout. Meilleur graphisme, meilleur gameplay (manette avec plus de bouton et de confort), musique symphonique et j'en passe... Sur l'émulateur PCSX2 avec le patch widescreen et en 1080p (ou en 4K pour les bourgeois  ::P: ) ça défonce encore plus.

Donc c'est assez logique finalement. Après effectivement il n'est pas en français pour les allergiques, mais le fanpatch US est de très grande qualité et respecte DQ. En gros c'est la version ultime pour le cinquième épisode, tout comme l'est actuellement la version 3DS pour le 7.  ::):

----------


## Krabator

ok ! merci pour ce développement  ::):

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Les doublages anglais sont infiniment meilleur, pas que la version FR soit catastrophique mais entre les deux il n'y a pas photo.


Comme je comprends pas un mot d'anglois, la FR me va très bien!  :;):  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

Ah ben tiens, ça parle de Dragon Age.

Je me suis lancé dans le 2 (oui, oui, il existe  ::ninja::  ).
Bah ... C'est pas que c'est nul, c'est juste fade, presque inintéressant. C'est un peu le Call of Duty des RPGs.
Je n'ai aucune implication émotionnelle dans l'histoire ou avec un protagoniste. Je prends les quêtes et fonce les faire sans réfléchir comme dans un MMO lambda (et pourtant, j'ai repris un peu WoW et je fais l'effort de lire en diagonale les textes et ça m'implique largement plus).
Quelque soit son comportement, tout se passe de la même manière, je crois que j'ai pu régler une quête sans me taper...

J'ai dû jouer 10 heures, j'ai toujours pas compris quelle était l'intrigue principale... A part que la chef des gardes voulait se taper un PNJ random que j'ai dû sauver dans une quête à un moment et que le Cercle c'est pas bien et les démons c'est des méchants.

Bref, vivement que je le torche.

----------


## Illynir

Non mais dans toute la saga Dragon age tu peux choisir de façon indépendante le doublage et le texte, donc jouer en vostfr en gros. C'est même à mettre à leur crédit car c'est rare de nos jours alors que ça devrait être de base. 

Chose étonnante d’ailleurs qu'ils l'aient fait sur Dragon Age alors que sur Mass effect non...

Dragon age 2 c'est de la grosse merde, franchement. Du recyclage ad nauseam des environnements, des combats complétement naze avec des spawns de mob genre MMO, des quêtes très peu intéressantes... Ça se sent qu'il a été rushé à mort pour sortir très vite après avoir passé 5 ans sur le premier Dragon age. Fort heureusement ils n'ont pas fait la même erreur sur Inquisition.

Heureusement les compagnons et le lore remontent le niveau sinon je ne l'aurais jamais fini, et pourtant j'suis un méga fan de Dragon age à la base...

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment je suis sur Stalker Call of Chernobyl, le megamod de fous furieux.
J'essaie d'avancer en mode story et permadeath, avec lieu de départ aléatoire pétard c'est chaud, je dépassais pas une map. Là j'ai réduit le spawn général dans les options, ça va déjà mieux, par défaut la Zone est un champs de bataille permanent, c'est un peu exagéré.

Mais quelle tuerie  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Tu peux en parler un peu ? Je découvre alors que je suis un grand fan de Stalker.  :tired: 

Ça fait quoi au juste en terme d'ajouts et tout ?

----------


## znokiss

Y'a tout un topic dédié à ce mod dans la section STALKER : http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/102-S-T-A-L-K-E-R

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Non mais dans toute la saga Dragon age tu peux choisir de façon indépendante le doublage et le texte, donc jouer en vostfr en gros. C'est même à mettre à leur crédit car c'est rare de nos jours alors que ça devrait être de base. 
> 
> Chose étonnante d’ailleurs qu'ils l'aient fait sur Dragon Age alors que sur Mass effect non...
> 
> Dragon age 2 c'est de la grosse merde, franchement. Du recyclage ad nauseam des environnements, des combats complétement naze avec des spawns de mob genre MMO, des quêtes très peu intéressantes... Ça se sent qu'il a été rushé à mort pour sortir très vite après avoir passé 5 ans sur le premier Dragon age. Fort heureusement ils n'ont pas fait la même erreur sur Inquisition.
> 
> Heureusement les compagnons et le lore remontent le niveau sinon je ne l'aurais jamais fini, et pourtant j'suis un méga fan de Dragon age à la base...


J'ai pas trouvé l'histoire nul. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui sauve le jeu avec les compagnons.

Mais c'est surtout que l'enjeu de l'histoire est bien moins épique que ceux des autres. Dans Origin tu luttes contre un enclin qui peut submerger le monde  et dans Inquisition contre une brèche dans le voile qui peut engloutir le monde. Dans le deux tout est centré sur une ville... ::|: 

En résumé le Héraut de kirkwall est un noob par rapport à l'Héroine de Ferelden et l'Inquisitrice.  :Emo:

----------


## Oelth

> Je trouve au contraire qu'ils sont plutôt bons...


En fait je trouve qu'ils ne mettent soit aucune conviction dans leur phrases, que c'est de la simple lecture de script. Et à contrario, de temps en temps ils se mettent à gueuler sans raison, pour reprendre une diction monocorde la phrase suivante (c'est surtout Cassandra qui me choque)

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ai pas trouvé l'histoire nul. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui sauve le jeu avec les compagnons.


L'histoire, je ne l'ai toujours pas comprise. 
Et les compagnons ... Lequel sauve le jeu ? Je les trouve très bancals quand même... D'autant qu'à l'inverse d'Origin, je ne comprends pas trop leurs réactions dans mes décisions (faut dire que je m'en fous tellement de ce qu'ils racontent ...).

----------


## Momock

> Du recyclage ad nauseam des environnements, des combats complétement naze avec des spawns de mob genre MMO, des quêtes très peu intéressantes...


On dirait la description de Mass Effect 1.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> (faut dire que je m'en fous tellement de ce qu'ils racontent ...).


 ::rolleyes:: 

Merrill, Varric, Fenris et Anders.

Anders est particulièrement important dans l'histoire.

 :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On dirait la description de Mass Effect 1.


 :Clap:  :Clap: 

Merci. Je pensai être le seul à le penser.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Merrill, Varric, Fenris et Anders.
> 
> Anders est particulièrement important dans l'histoire.



Allez, à la limite, Anders.
Mais franchement, face à Morrigan ou Allistair, je trouve les pnjs assez plats. Enfin non, je n'en trouve pas qui sorte du lot comme dans DA:O où il y a aussi des compagnons totalement inintéressants.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Ah Allistair: _Les barbares, c'est barbant_.  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Mais je t'accorde bien volontiers et de bon coeur (ça me fait plaisir) que ceux de 1 sont quand même en cran au-dessus.  :;): 

Leliana!  ::wub::

----------


## Kayrah

> Je joue hyper souvent en VO mais celle de Dragon Age Inquisition est pire que la VF.


Je suis d'accord. L'accent de Joséphine est horrible. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pour la peine, j'ai rompu avec elle lorsque je suis passée en VO.

----------


## Haelnak

Les accents sont trop forcés et les intonations trop plates.
C'est surprenant quand on voit le très bon taff (VO et VF) réalisé sur les Mass Effect.

----------


## Astasloth

Rha bordel... Anders j'avais tout le temps envie de lui foutre des baffes.
Merril pareil. Et le pire c'est qu'elle a quand même trouvé le moyen de vouloir faire une romance avec mon perso (j'ai sérieusement jamais compris comment). Mais au moins, elle a arrêté de m'ennuyer quand je lui ai dit "prout".

Varric il est pas mal, mais c'est juste moi qui ai un peu de mal avec les nains. Même sans barbe :P

Et franchement, je l'ai fait jusqu'au bout le 2, mais j'ai été heureuse que ce soit un ami qui me l'ai offert pour mon anniv' plutôt que de l'avoir acheté moi-même.
J'avais adoré Origin, bien que découvert sur le tard. Mais celui-là... Y a bien que l'histoire qui est intéressante, même si, parfois, j'avoue ne pas avoir compris les réactions des gens autour de moi par rapport à mes décisions. D'ailleurs, je trouvais que, bien souvent, le système de dialogue n'était pas clair du tout malgré les symboles. Y a des fois je voulais dire un truc sur un certain ton, je choisissais le symbole qui semblait y correspondre, et je me retrouvais avec absolument l'opposé de ce que je pensais que mon perso allait dire.

Par contre, oui, Inquisition était beaucoup, beaucoup mieux.

Sinon, pour l'instant, je teste *Prison Architect* sur mon pc, offert par un pote.
Je ne suis pas fan des jeux de gestion... A vrai dire je n'ai presque jamais joué à ce genre de jeu parce que bof. Mais vu qu'on me l'a offert et que j'en ai entendu du bien...
Jusqu'à présent ça va. Heureusement qu'il y a une petite histoire dans le mode campagne pour me tenir un peu au jeu. Mais les mécaniques sont intéressantes.
C'est très complet, assez complexe aussi d'ailleurs. Ce qui est un peu pénible parfois quand on te dit "si tu ne sais pas comment faire, surligne la consigne dans la to do list et tu auras des indications" et qu'en fait les indications ne t'aident pas.
Je prends pour exemple le fait de devoir assigner une plage horaire pour certaines activités. Le jeu dit qu'il faut prévoir deux heures de temps, ok, mais ne te dit pas comment faire. Et le jeu ne t'a jamais montré avant, dans le mode campagne, comment faire non plus.
J'ai passé 30 minutes à cliquer sur tout avant de me rendre compte qu'il y avait un onglet dans le carnet en bas à droite de l'écran qui y était dédié...

Et à part ça, sur ma Vita, après Persona 4, j'ai enchaîné avec *P3P* ("*Persona 3 Portable*", pour les non consoleux et non fan de j-rpg).
L'ambiance est beaucoup plus sombre que Persona 4 qui était presque tout le temps dans le fun et dans la rigolade. Les mécaniques de jeux sont, quant à elle plus ou moins les mêmes (ce qui est normal vu que P3P est un remake de Persona 3 où l'on a rajouté pas mal de trucs chouettes tirés de Persona 4). La grande force, évidemment, réside dans l'histoire qui se déroule et également dans les combats qui sont plus punitifs que dans les j-rpg habituels. 
C'est en tout cas vraiment une série de jeux que j'adore. J'avais toujours eu envie de les tester (après avoir eu l'occasion de jouer à quelques Shin Megami Tensei) mais je n'avais jamais réussi à me les procurer avant d'acheter ma Vita.
Et puis comme ça, je patiente jusqu'à la sortie de Persona 5 sur PS4 le 14 février prochain...

----------


## Baalim

Persona 3 est effectivement vachement bien, malgré les critiques faites à l'encontre de la version portable.
J'ai dû y engloutir une bonne centaine d'heures, comme le 4... que j'ai racheté récemment sur vita. je suis faible.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Vermintide* hier soir une remise en jambe après quelques mois d'absence.
C'est à pleurer tellement, avec un gameplay de combat si bien foutu, il n'ont pas su blinder le jeu de maps et se montrer plus généreux sur le loot. Le truc coule alors que le coeur est excellent. En plus, côté sonore et graphismes, grosse ambiance.

----------


## Kayrah

> Les accents sont trop forcés et les intonations trop plates.
> C'est surprenant quand on voit le très bon taff (VO et VF) réalisé sur les Mass Effect.


A vraie dire, habituellement j'aime bien jouer en VO mais j'ai préféré rester en VF pour Inquisition. 
En parlant d'une excellente VF, je tiens à dire que le doublage de The Witcher 3 est également très bon. Juste dommage que l'on retrouve par moment la même voix sur plusieurs personnages. Mais sinon dans l'ensemble j'ai beaucoup apprécier laisser le jeu en VF.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Une des meilleurs VF que j'ai vu est celle de Borderlands 2.  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Rien que d'en parler ça me donne envie de m'y remettre.  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

"Je me pendrais à un arbre
Si tu ne me laisses pas jouer avec ton trou de balle"  ::wub::

----------


## CptProut

Étalon du cul 4ever  :Emo:

----------


## Stratosfear

> Une des meilleurs VF que j'ai vu est celle de Borderlands 2. 
> 
> Rien que d'en parler ça me donne envie de m'y remettre.


Pas faux, mais la traduction de _Bad-ass_ en _Brutasse_ était quand même de trop.

----------


## poulpator

Brutasse c'est deux niveau au dessus de "Bad-ass". Il y a de la personnalité dans cette traduction  :Indeed:

----------


## parpaingue

J'en avais marre que ma PS2 refuse de lire les CD (console de merde en carton) donc j'ai commencé à faire mumuse avec PCSX2 en n'y croyant pas trop. Bon je n'ai pas testé grand chose, mais bonne surprise ça marche plutôt bien, avec le bonus de faire tourner les jeux originaux donc pas besoin de se prendre la tête à faire des images disque.

Donc je peux enfin rejouer à deux titres qui me manquaient franchement:
*Gradius V* qui douze ans après reste l'un des meilleurs shmups jamais sortis et donc dans sa catégorie (le shmup old school modernisé) explose à l'aise la majeure partie de la concurrence, renvoyant les Steredenn et autre Sine Mora (surtout Sine Mora, jamais compris l'engouement autour de ce jeu) dans la zone des petits jeux amateurs. L'intensité du jeu défonce toujours la majeure partie des jeux d'action modernes qui devraient en prendre de la graine, la réalisation déchire toujours, le gameplay est toujours au poil, du pur bonheur. Le seul bémol, c'est moi: c'est frustrant de crever au stage 4 (voire 3 sur certaines parties...) alors que j'arrivais au stage 7 quand j'y jouais activement (et on joue en un seul crédit, siouplait). Mais bon, ça va revenir...

Le second, c'est *REZ*. Un jeu proclamé (et non autoproclamé au passage) "artistique". Le gameplay est assez simple, du style rail shooter avec lock, mais efficace. L'habillage est super réussi. Donc j'ai débloqué toutes les zones et attaqué le vrai cœur du jeu, le mode "direct assault", où le joueur enchaîne les cinq zones, le boss rush puis le boss final. Et d'un coup je me suis souvenu pourquoi ce jeu est génial  ::): : en plus de son ambiance (et probablement la meilleure réussite de synesthésie en jeu vidéo, en même temps c'était le but), les développeurs (contrairement à pas mal d'indés justement autoproclamés "artistiques") n'ont pas oublié la nature de leur médium de base (le jeu vidéo justement si vous suivez pas). La difficulté est loin d'être ridicule, j'ai failli crever une paire de fois alors que j'ai un certain nombre d'heures sur le jeu (même si ça remonte) et ça participe activement à happer le joueur dans la globalité de l’œuvre. Au final on est relâché qu'au générique de fin qui du coup prend une dimension particulière, ou alors au game over (boss rush de µ%£%!). En cadeau tenter le score rajoute encore une couche supplémentaire au jeu et à la difficulté, y a de quoi faire en plus.

Bref, des vieilleries géniales qui foutent la honte à la majeure partie des AAA modernes (on ne parlera même pas de budget de développement).

----------


## Baalim

Je me dis souvent que j'ai merdé en vendant gradius V  ::sad::

----------


## pipoop

> Je me dis souvent que j'ai merdé en vendant gradius V


Tu peux allez dans le topic des confessions intimes avec ca

----------


## Baalim

> Tu peux allez dans le topic des confessions intimes avec ca


Tu m'étonnes.

En plus, je l'ai vendu.... 3 fois

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Résident evil 1 remaster* Niveau moyen, le seul jeu survival de ce style que j'ai finis. Dino crisis. Du coup le psn+ me permet d'essayer de finir celui là
*Batman telltale épisode 2* très bon épisode, très mauvais jeu vidéo. Le gameplay est inexistant. 
*COD black ops 3* sympa. Un petit fps détente. nE mE jETeZ pAs La Pi-R je suIs pAs 1 kIkOO
*Cook serve delicious* vu mister mv y (re)jouer, ce qui m'a ait reprendre conscience que j'avais ce jeu dans ma ludothèque. Il est rigolo, avec un niveau de difficulté qui évolue bien selon son menu.

----------


## Azareth

*Overcooked :* Avec Madame et on rigole beaucoup !
*Sacred 2 gold :* Jamais terminé et je me suis mis en quête de le finir au moins une fois, j'ai toujours apprécié le jeu mais j'ai jamais eu la patience d'allez au bout.
*Planetside 2 :* Avec les collègues, c'est vivant, c'est sympa en escouade et c'est gratuit pour les moins dépensiers.
*Mad Max :* J'accroche moyen, mais il se laisse jouer convenablement, je le finirais sans trop de quêtes secondaires.

----------


## Baalim

J'ai honte mais j'ai fini par acheter no man's sky plein pot et le pire, c'est que je visite des planètes dégueulasses et j'aime bien

----------


## Pitchblack

> J'ai honte mais j'ai fini par acheter no man's sky plein pot et le pire, c'est que je visite des planètes dégueulasses et j'aime bien


Soulage ta conscience.
Va te confesser.

----------


## Pitchblack

Sinon, ces derniers temps, après avoir fait un premier run très agréable sur *Grimdawn* et torché *DEX*, le plateformer/rpg (_j'ose pas dire Metroidvania, c'est quand même le cran en-dessous je crois_) cyberpunk, je joue à *Alien : Isolation* et *Stardew Valley*.

Que dire, je n'ai pas trop avancé dans ces deux derniers, mais quand même, cet Alien pue la classe : le design est d'une fidélité parfaite, et l'ambiance vraiment pas mal.
_Alien joué en VF : le jeu d'acteur est correct et les voix sont bonnes, dans le sens où ils ont clairement cherché à retrouver des voix proches de celles des doubleurs des années 70-80. En tout cas, ça m'a marqué sur le début du jeu._

Quant à Stardew, c'est tout à fait la mignonne pause campagnarde lénifiante qu'il me faut après une session sur l'autre.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon. Je continue ma partie de DA: Inquisition.

Franchement, plus je joue et plus j'accroche.

Le jeu est très dépaysant, il y a une tonne de truc à faire, le gameplay est sympa. Je suis à 36 heures de jeu et je ne pense même pas être à la moitié du jeu.

J'aime bien le gameplay de ma Chevalier-enchanteuse. Je ne joue qu'en normal du coup je ne gère pas du tout mes compagnon en combat, sauf combat tendu ou mort de mon perso. L'IA gère pas trop mal.

Seul point un peut négatif: les romances. Dans le 1 et le 2 j'avais toujours trouvé rapidement avec qui jouer à touche pipi derrière la Chanterie. Là c'est plus compliqué.
Et un jeu Bioware sans cul histoire d'amour c'est comme un jeu Bethesda sans bug: tu sens qu'il de manque un truc.


Deux question par contre: 1) Il y a une niveau max pour notre perso?  2) Vous en avait vu le bout en combien du temps?


En tout cas j'ai mis le temps mais là je suis a fond dedans!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Baalim

> Soulage ta conscience.
> Va te confesser.


J'irai volontiers me confesser parce que je m'amuse en définitive pas mal avec ce truc.

 Je viens, en un week-end, de dépasser la dizaine d'heures, ce qui ne m'était pas arrivé depuis un moment avec des jeux pourtant nettement plus soignés.

Bon, je peux y jouer avec mon fils, ce qui aide pas mal.

Bien évidemment, je constate la présence de pas.mal de défauts et l'absence d'un paquet de promesses initiales.

La réalisation est moins catastrophique qu'attendu mais je peine quand même à retrouver le jeu des trailers 2015.

De la même manière, les mécanismes semblent généralement assez simplifiés ( commerce limité à sa plus simple expression, pilotage et atterrissage arcade ou automatiques etc.). la comparaison avec empyrion ne va clairement pas à l'avantage du premier pour ceux qui souhaiteraient un peu plus de profondeur.

Je me rends bien compte qu'on fait à peu près la même chose de planète en planète mais avec deezer en fond sonore et peu d'alien pour m'embêter, je lui trouve un petit côté zen assez plaisant. ( Le dernier album d'Epica semble ultra approprié comme bande-son).

 Ce jeu (en tout cas ses promesses) semble être un rêve de gosse pour vieux. Un peu comme la concrétisation de ce qu'on pouvait imaginer en jouant à l'antique Captain Blood 

J'imagine qu'il va falloir faire des pauses sous peine d'être gavé assez rapidement mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un des plus beaux exemples de jeux flingués plus pour ses promesses non tenues que pour ses qualités intrinsèques.

----------


## Kayrah

> Bon. Je continue ma partie de DA: Inquisition.
> 
> Franchement, plus je joue et plus j'accroche.
> 
> Le jeu est très dépaysant, il y a une tonne de truc à faire, le gameplay est sympa. Je suis à 36 heures de jeu et je ne pense même pas être à la moitié du jeu.
> 
> J'aime bien le gameplay de ma Chevalier-enchanteuse. Je ne joue qu'en normal du coup je ne gère pas du tout mes compagnon en combat, sauf combat tendu ou mort de mon perso. L'IA gère pas trop mal.
> 
> Seul point un peut négatif: les romances. Dans le 1 et le 2 j'avais toujours trouvé rapidement avec qui jouer à touche pipi derrière la Chanterie. Là c'est plus compliqué.
> ...



Idem j'ai refait une partie. Par contre les quêtes sont tellement superflues que ça me gonfle de devoir les faire pour gagner des points de puissances  ::sad::

----------


## Gloppy

> Bon. Je continue ma partie de DA: Inquisition.
> Franchement, plus je joue et plus j'accroche.
> [...]
> Deux question par contre: 1) Il y a une niveau max pour notre perso?  2) Vous en avait vu le bout en combien du temps ?


1) A priori, il n'y a pas de niveau max en solo, simplement une limite dans le nombre de points que tu peux accumuler. 

2) D'après Origin, j'ai 112 heures au compteur... avec une région (DLC) que je n'ai pas vraiment terminée. Je dois dire qu'à la fin, j'avais envie de voir le dénouement de l'histoire et un peu ras-le-bol de certains quêtes/accumulations de ressources trop fastidieuses pour moi (le côté "MMO solo" parfois décrié du jeu).

Pour les romances, le personnage qui m'aurait le plus intéressé, Leliana... ne peut pas faire l'objet d'une romance, dommage. J'ai trouvé pas mal, par contre, la possibilité de romances homosexuelles présentées de manière aussi naturelles que les autres. Bioware tient bon face à l'intolérance (voire la connerie pure et dure) d'un paquet de joueurs et je les salue pour ça.

----------


## Illynir

Franchement les quêtes annexes sont très dispensable et les points de puissance aussi. J'en avais 10 fois plus que ce que je pouvais dépenser à la fin de ma partie alors bon... Il y a bien un niveau max, c'est 25 en fait (j'y suis arrivé au 2/3 tiers du jeu), 20 sans DLC il me semble en plus.

Sinon Lancelot du lag j'ai fini DA:I en environ 111H, DLC inclut et pourtant j'ai bien tracé donc tu as encore une sacrée marge...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Merci pour les infos!  ::):  ::): 

Autre chose de pénible. Ne pouvoir avoir que 8 pouvoirs dans sa barre d'action. C'est très chiant. 






> 1)]
> Pour les romances, le personnage qui m'aurait le plus intéressé, Leliana... ne peut pas faire l'objet d'une romance, dommage. J'ai trouvé pas mal, par contre, la possibilité de romances homosexuelles présentées de manière aussi naturelles que les autres. Bioware tient bon face à l'intolérance (voire la connerie pure et dure) d'un paquet de joueurs et je les salue pour ça.


Je ne l'aurais pas fait avec Leliana car c'est le perso avec lequelle j'ai eu mon histoire dans le 1. D'ailleurs c'est con mais quand elle parle de l'héroine de Ferelden ça me fait toujours un petit pincement au coeur... ::'(: 

Du coup je me suis rabattu pour l'instant sur Blackwall. on verra bien où ça mène.  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> Du coup je me suis rabattu pour l'instant sur Blackwall. on verrai bien où ça mène.


Ça va te mener à des trucs plutôt intéressants... #neparleraiquenprésencedemonavocat

----------


## Pierronamix

*Valkyrie Chronicles*

Mais...mais...mais c'est un peu nul en fait.  ::unsure:: 

C'est joli, l'univers est sympa, et la gestion des unités plutôt fun mais BORDEL ce gameplay du rien. Ce sous sous tactical de bas étage. Impossible de s'accroupir quand on veut, seuls les sacs de sable comptent comme cover (ben ouais un mur ça laisse passer les balles), aucune info sur le taux de précision des unités, c'est au petit bonheur, les grenades sont lancés à 2m pas plus après c'est trop lourd tu comprends...

C'est fou à quel point le gameplay est pas au point du tout. C'est pas désagréable à jouer non plus, mais on a vraiment l'impression de faire le tactical le plus cassé du monde.

----------


## Sylvine

> *Valkyrie Chronicles*


S'il est pas dans le topic des jeux hypés c'est un oubli regrettable.

----------


## Pierronamix

A sa décharge, en 2008, ça devait être bien.

----------


## Sylvine

2008 c'est pas 1998 non plus.

----------


## parpaingue

Je pense surtout qu'il attend un système de règles différents (style Xcom par exemple?) alors que celui de Valkyria n'est juste pas le même. Ça ne rend pas le système en question non critiquable, mais c'est un fait que dans les Valkyria Chronicles s'accroupir n'importe où pèterait d'autres règles du jeu, rapport notamment aux calculs de dégâts. Du coup on ne peut pas, c'est un choix de game design, c'est comme ça c'est tout. Et je ne vois vraiment pas son histoire avec les murs. Les murs bloquent les champs de vision et les balles, c'est quoi au juste le problème, que y ait pas un pourcentage d'indiqué ?

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais on peut résumer ses critiques en une phrase : la mécanique du contrôle direct des unités n'apporte rien d'autre qu'un appauvrissement et des approximations des règles d'un jeu comme XCom.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ça va te mener à des trucs plutôt intéressants... #neparleraiquenprésencedemonavocat


Pas étonnant. Tu sens bien qu'il y a un truc mystérieux possiblement pas net avec lui.

Sa me donne encore plus envie de jouer! 

Pourquoi faut qu'on bosse? Je pourrais pas y rejouer avant vendredi et jeudi il y a swadow warrior 2 qui sort....monde de merde... :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Kayrah

Blackwall est l'un des personnages que j'ai le moins apprécié. Peut-être parce qu'il est beaucoup trop effacé par rapport aux autres personnalités.
J'ai carrément adoré avoir Cassandra dans mon équipe. Son côté "bourru" et garçon manqué m'ont plu. 
Par contre c'est clairement dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de possible romance avec Leliana. Car c'est un personnage que je trouvais relativement intéressant et bien développé. C'est un perso plutôt nuancé. On peut remarquer une évolution de personnalité entre Origin et Inquisition.



Spoiler Alert! 


On passe de la petite demoiselle limite gairette, à la femme froide, réservée, voir désabusée par moment.

----------


## akaraziel

Yop !

Mes jeux du moment :

*Zelda Twilight Princess Remastered HacheDay toussa* : 
En fait c'est la deuxième fois que je le fais, je l'avais survolé une première fois sur Wii. Cette édition m'a donné envie de le refaire et je ne regrette absolument pas.  ::): 
C'est sans doute l'un des Zelda les plus intéressants de par son ambiance plus sombre et son scénario plus développé que les autres.
Niveau gameplay c'est la recette habituelle que nous sert Nintendo depuis Ocarina Of Time mais entrecoupé de petits passages ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


 phase de vol dans des cavernes, défense d'un chariot avec Epona, ... 

 ) qui varient un peu de la progression habituelle des jeux de la série.

*Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition* :
Je suis pas du tout habitué des jeux du genre, mais j'aime beaucoup, ça m'a même donné envie d'en faire d'autres.
C'est plutôt joli, les combats sont intéressants avec quelques combos sympas, de la liberté dans la façon de résoudre les quêtes et la petite pointe d'humour "con-con" propre à Larian studio en font un jeu vraiment sympathique.  ::):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je pense surtout qu'il attend un système de règles différents (style Xcom par exemple?) alors que celui de Valkyria n'est juste pas le même. Ça ne rend pas le système en question non critiquable, mais c'est un fait que dans les Valkyria Chronicles s'accroupir n'importe où pèterait d'autres règles du jeu, rapport notamment aux calculs de dégâts. Du coup on ne peut pas, c'est un choix de game design, c'est comme ça c'est tout. Et je ne vois vraiment pas son histoire avec les murs. Les murs bloquent les champs de vision et les balles, c'est quoi au juste le problème, que y ait pas un pourcentage d'indiqué ?


Le fait qu'on puisse pas s'accroupir derrière tout objet offrant une couverture mais seulement certains. Ca rend le jeu tactique très pauvre au final. Ca plus les grenades pourraves, les pourcentages de tir invisibles, ça fait un jeu sympathique certes, mais très loin des standards des jeux du genre.

Sans même citer XCOM, n'importe quel tactical Jap classique lui refait les fesses.

----------


## Pitchblack

> J'irai volontiers me confesser parce que je m'amuse en définitive pas mal avec ce truc.
> (...)
> Je me rends bien compte qu'on fait à peu près la même chose de planète en planète mais avec deezer en fond sonore et peu d'alien pour m'embêter, je lui trouve un petit côté zen assez plaisant. ( Le dernier album d'Epica semble ultra approprié comme bande-son).
> 
>  Ce jeu (en tout cas ses promesses) semble être un rêve de gosse pour vieux. Un peu comme la concrétisation de ce qu'on pouvait imaginer en jouant à l'antique Captain Blood 
> 
> J'imagine qu'il va falloir faire des pauses sous peine d'être gavé assez rapidement mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un des plus beaux exemples de jeux flingués plus pour ses promesses non tenues que pour ses qualités intrinsèques.


Je crois qu'en définitive c'est probablement la meilleure façon de jouer à ce genre de jeu : en mode détendu, sans attente particulière, et juste le plaisir d'une éventuelle heureuse surprise de temps à autres.

Perso, en jeu zen, je trouve Stardew Valley assez remarquable. Je n'y ai pas encore joué très longtemps, mais c'est de l'immédiatement compris et jouable, du mignon reposant, et des taches cycliques/répétitives sans réelle pression.

----------


## Basique

Je joue à Crysis 2 que j'ai dans mon compte steam je ne sais pas pourquoi vu qu'il ne m'a jamais tenté de près ou de loin. J'ai jamais joué au 1 donc pas de comparaison pour moi. J'y est joué la l'avant dernière difficulté.

Alors je vais passer vite fait sur l'histoire nullissime et sur la DA atroce (on se moque de HALO là dessus mais le design des aliens de Crysis est hallucinant de nullité).

Le gameplay me semblait sympa au début : on a une armure qui nous donne des pouvoir avec une énergie qui descend et qui remonte rapidement quand on est à couvert. Donc on peux abuser des pouvoirs tant qu'on rejoint un couvert avant la perte d’énergie et ça donne un gameplay vraiment dynamique où l'on bouge tout le temps. De très rares fois je me suis retrouvé acculé dans un coin et j'ai du buter tout le monde à la queue leu leu mais c'était de ma faute et si j'avais pas eu la flemme j'aurai pu le refaire de façon "propre". 
On est dans des assez grandes arènes où il faut aller d'un coté à l'autre ou buter tout le monde, suivant l'endroit. Les situations sont assez variés au début, on peux contourner invisible, sniper, courir dans tous les sens, récuperer des grosses armes temporaires. Les arènes sont vaguement verticales (il y a un étage quoi) mais rien de bien dingo. Il y a aussi deux trois conneries qui servent à rien comme la personnalisation des armes et de l'amure. Sérieusement je comprend pas l’intérêt ni l'attrait. Ça n'apporte rien.

C'est pas mal au début. MAIS en fait on en fait vite le tour, et très vite on a l'impression de refaire les mêmes trucs sur les mêmes ennemis. Bref je sais pas si je vais le finir.

----------


## Kayrah

Je joue à *Deus Ex Human Revolution*. J'y joue plus pour le scénario que pour l'aspect infiltration vu que je suis plus une bourrine qu'autre chose.
Je l'avais également dans ma bibliothèque Steam sans y avoir vraiment touché. 
Pour le moment le jeu me plait mais j'ai un peu de mal à m'en sortir avec le peu de munitions dont je dispose. Il faut donc que j'apprenne à gérer les dépenses.
Globalement, le gameplay est sympathique. Melanger l'aspect RPG et FPS est intéressant. Je n'ai pas encore eu à faire de choix déterminants mais j'attends de voir.
C'est pas mal du tout en fait et je pense bien jouer à la suite une fois que j'aurai plié celui-ci  ::w00t::

----------


## Aza

*Gears of war 4*

jamais vu un jeu aussi bien optimisé. Il y a des options graphiques de partout, un benchmark in game avec à la fin des tableaux, des stats pour controles le GPU, le CPU etc.... 
Il tourne comme un charme sur mon i5 2400 et ma vieille Gtx 770.
Vraiment tous les devs' PC doivent en prendre de la graine. 
En ce qui concerne le jeu en lui même pour le moment je n'ai fais que du multi', et ça me rappelle la belle époque de Gow 1 sur 3-6 !

----------


## makiayoyo

Je ne peux que plussoyer et ajouter : mais quelle bonne surprise aprés Forza Horizon 3 !

----------


## Sylvine

Je cherchais un jeu qui tourne sur mon portable, j'essaye Atlas Reactor, un MOBA en tour par tour.

Et je comprends rien, mais rien, mais alors rien.
D'habitude dans un jeu comme ça même si j'ai pas toutes les subtilités j'arrive à jouer mon personnage de façon un minimum efficace, là je balance mes pouvoirs complétement au pif, ça brasse dans tous les sens, j'ai l'impression d'avoir 90 ans.

----------


## FrousT

> Je cherchais un jeu qui tourne sur mon portable, j'essaye Atlas Reactor, un MOBA en tour par tour.


Oh boy je l'ai installé hier mais j'ai pas encore test  ::o:  C'est bien quand même pour 1-2 parties entre potes ou c'est super limité ?

----------


## Sylvine

Ba j'en sais rien, je comprends rien !

----------


## Narushima

> Et je comprends rien, mais rien, mais alors rien.
> D'habitude dans un jeu comme ça même si j'ai pas toutes les subtilités j'arrive à jouer mon personnage de façon un minimum efficace, là je balance mes pouvoirs complétement au pif, ça brasse dans tous les sens, j'ai l'impression d'avoir 90 ans.


Ça me fait la même impression quand, après avoir réussi une mission ou un truc quelconque dans un jeu, il me dit que j'ai gagné 250 000 Advanced Points, 375 Unlock Credits, et 955 Storyline Bits.
Je trouve ça chiant et inutilement compliqué.
Des fois tu as trois ou quatre types de "points" différents, que tu peux investir dans des catégories différentes, et il est tellement évident que c'est juste pour satisfaire ton cerveau reptilien comme le ferait une machine à sous, et pas pour servir le jeu, que je me dis que je suis top vieux pour ces conneries.

----------


## Shapa

> Oh boy je l'ai installé hier mais j'ai pas encore test  C'est bien quand même pour 1-2 parties entre potes ou c'est super limité ?


C'est franchement rigolo, pas sur par contre sur la durée.

----------


## schouffy

Bah moi je joue à *Pillars of Eternity* et j'ai un peu de mal à accrocher.

Je commence tout juste l'acte 2 (8h de jeu) en ayant fait pas mal de quêtes annexes sauf la forteresse de Raedric où je me fais poncer.
Je trouve l'histoire pas très intéressante et si les dialogues sont parfois plaisants à lire, c'est quand même très verbeux et souvent pour pas grand chose. Comme dans tous ces jeux j'ai l'impression d'être un robot à cliquer sur toutes les lignes de dialogue et à lire les réponses en diagonale histoire d'essayer de glaner une info importante.

J'aime bien la pause active (définitivement plus que le tour par tour qui me donne envie de m'ouvrir les veines dès que c'est pas à moi de jouer, ou que j'ai seulement assez de points d'action pour aller au corps à corps mais pas pour attaquer  :Facepalm: ), mais c'est pas très lisible, on a du mal à voir ce qu'il se passe, cliquer sur ses bonshommes ou les ennemis et le pathfinding fait chier. Et y'a beaucoup de combats donc c'est pas un petit problème. Je fais toujours plus ou moins la même formation et les mêmes tactiques, probablement car je suis en facile (mode recommandé par les dév) mais je suis pas sûr que la difficulté et la micro gestion infâme qu'elle impliquerait me tente plus. (EDIT: Ah non en fait après vérif, je suis en normal)

Le jeu a un certain charme qui fait que j'ai pas envie d'abandonner tout de suite, mais après KOTOR ou Dragon Age Origins que j'ai également pas aimés, je commence à me dire que je suis vraiment pas fait pour ce genre de jeux.

----------


## Zerger

Prend bien le temps de paramétrer les settings du jeu pour rendre les combats plus agréables (slow automatique en combat, pause auto sur les moments importants, configurer l'IA de tes compagnons pour qu'ils balancent automatiquement les buffs et sorts d'engagement en début de combat). Ca permet de moins se concentrer sur les combats simples et de seulement devoir microgérer les gros ennemis. Perso ca m'a changé la vie alors que j'étais presque gavé par tous ces combats.

L'histoire met un peu de temps à décoller mais au final, le scénario est plutôt sympa mais effectivement au début, tu as l'impression de pas trop savoir dans quoi tu avances. J'ai trouvé que ca s'améliorait une fois que tu dois rejoindre une des grandes familles de la ville principale.

----------


## elftor

Sleeping Dogs ! 

Acheté en promo sur steam genre 2 jours après la sortie de GTA V ! 
En tant que grand fan des films de HK et japs, c'est un scénario cliché avec des bonnes idées à la base. Le problème avec ce genre de jeux ou on incarne un personnage inflitré (ex. splinter cell: double agent) c'est qu'on voit le truc venir à 2km, mais l'ambiance générale du titre, son gameplay accessible, j'en prend du plaisir pour le coté totalement assumé film de Johnny To.

J'y retourne !

----------


## znokiss

Je joue à DarkS..machin truc.

Ça se passe dans un environnement vaguement terrestre et tout dévasté, façon les cloches de l'enfer ont sonné et démons et zomblards ont tout envahi. L'ambiance est sombre et démoniaque. Faut explorer de grands niveaux bien bâtis CMB, avec des embranchements, parfois fermés pour plus tard, et parfois qui te dévoilent un raccourcis vers là où tu étais avant. 
Bref, on avance, on charcle de l'ennemi à la chaine pour amasser des âmes. Des âmes ? Oui, c'est un peu la thune du jeu. Y'a des types ici et là qui te vendent des trucs, de l'équipement pour s'améliorer et surtout pour taper, taper, taper. Notre perso a un vague arbre de compétences à améliorer, mais ça reste anecdotique. 

Bref, j'en attendais pas grand chose mais je suis plutôt surpris en bien. ça défoule pas mal, j'ai l'impression que je vais y passer un bon petit moment. Tu me rappelle ton grand frère sombre et difficile adulé de tous, mais t'es plus facile d'accès. Le fun est plus immédiat mais la lassitude également. T'es un peu à DarkSouls ce que Serious Sam est à ARMA. Pourquoi pas... On verra bien comment ça ira sur la durée, Darksiders.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, je joue aussi à de vieux jeux multis morts avec 3-4 canards sur le topic idoine. Ce soir, c'était L4D2, et j'avais la flemme de décocher les 40 mods que j'avais installé comme ça pour voir. Ben c'était pas joli joli.

----------


## FrousT



----------


## Zerger

*Carbot mod*, ca rend Starcraft II tout mimi et coloré, c'est déroutant et plutot fendard. Et ca me donne l'occasion de jouer avec de parfaits inconnus. Le mec a fait du beau boulot.



Et c'est gratuit  ::siffle::

----------


## znokiss

> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/mefnirV.gif


Le reaction gif, c'est pour Darksider ou L4D ?

----------


## FrousT

> Le reaction gif, c'est pour Darksider ou L4D ?


Pour le DarkS, je suis tombé dans le panneau...

----------


## Zerger

Bah je trouvais ca bizarre vu qu'il avait déjà testé le jeu cet été.

----------


## Krabator

> Bah moi je joue à *Pillars of Eternity* et j'ai un peu de mal à accrocher.
> 
> Je commence tout juste l'acte 2 (8h de jeu) en ayant fait pas mal de quêtes annexes sauf la forteresse de Raedric où je me fais poncer.
> Je trouve l'histoire pas très intéressante et si les dialogues sont parfois plaisants à lire, c'est quand même très verbeux et souvent pour pas grand chose. Comme dans tous ces jeux j'ai l'impression d'être un robot à cliquer sur toutes les lignes de dialogue et à lire les réponses en diagonale histoire d'essayer de glaner une info importante.
> 
> J'aime bien la pause active (définitivement plus que le tour par tour qui me donne envie de m'ouvrir les veines dès que c'est pas à moi de jouer, ou que j'ai seulement assez de points d'action pour aller au corps à corps mais pas pour attaquer ), mais c'est pas très lisible, on a du mal à voir ce qu'il se passe, cliquer sur ses bonshommes ou les ennemis et le pathfinding fait chier. Et y'a beaucoup de combats donc c'est pas un petit problème. Je fais toujours plus ou moins la même formation et les mêmes tactiques, probablement car je suis en facile (mode recommandé par les dév) mais je suis pas sûr que la difficulté et la micro gestion infâme qu'elle impliquerait me tente plus. (EDIT: Ah non en fait après vérif, je suis en normal)
> 
> Le jeu a un certain charme qui fait que j'ai pas envie d'abandonner tout de suite, mais après KOTOR ou Dragon Age Origins que j'ai également pas aimés, je commence à me dire que je suis vraiment pas fait pour ce genre de jeux.


Arrête toi là... d'autant plus que le jeu est long... donc te fait pas trop mal.
Perso, j'adore mais vu ta description c'est pas la peine.

----------


## s3rgei

Immersion dans l'univers Warhammer (a la base je n'ai aucune affinité avec celui-ci). Warhammer : Total War qui aussi plaisant à jouer qu'il me retourne la rétine, Warhammer : Dawn of War 2 que je n'avais jamais terminé (je vais faire un effort jusqu'au bout, le jeu est quand même répétitif) et Warhammer Vermintide. Ce dernier est chouette mais j'avais pas anticipé que ce soit véritablement un clone de L4D même si c'est ultra-défoulant et sympathique. Tout ça acheter à vil prix sur humblebundle ou gamesplanet ces dernières semaines.

D'ailleurs j'ai également pris le dernier Homefront, qui malgré ses défauts et très loin de la bouse intersidérale que la presse m'a décrite. Pour 20 balles ça fait le job : c'est beau, l'ambiance est plutôt réussie, c'est parfois drôlement bien raconté. Par contre faut pas être claustro : c'est basiquement Fac Cry / AC dans des cartes urbaines toutes petites, avec des mécaniques limitées et dont la répétitivité est amplifiée par l'étroitesse des niveaux, ce qui ruine une bonne partie de l'ambiance. Mais sur des petites cessions c'est rigolo. Je ne le finirais sans doute pas.

----------


## Endymion

> Je joue à Crysis 2 que j'ai dans mon compte steam je ne sais pas pourquoi vu qu'il ne m'a jamais tenté de près ou de loin. J'ai jamais joué au 1 donc pas de comparaison pour moi. J'y est joué la l'avant dernière difficulté.
> 
> Alors je vais passer vite fait sur l'histoire nullissime et sur la DA atroce (on se moque de HALO là dessus mais le design des aliens de Crysis est hallucinant de nullité).
> 
> Le gameplay me semblait sympa au début : on a une armure qui nous donne des pouvoir avec une énergie qui descend et qui remonte rapidement quand on est à couvert. Donc on peux abuser des pouvoirs tant qu'on rejoint un couvert avant la perte d’énergie et ça donne un gameplay vraiment dynamique où l'on bouge tout le temps. De très rares fois je me suis retrouvé acculé dans un coin et j'ai du buter tout le monde à la queue leu leu mais c'était de ma faute et si j'avais pas eu la flemme j'aurai pu le refaire de façon "propre". 
> On est dans des assez grandes arènes où il faut aller d'un coté à l'autre ou buter tout le monde, suivant l'endroit. Les situations sont assez variés au début, on peux contourner invisible, sniper, courir dans tous les sens, récuperer des grosses armes temporaires. Les arènes sont vaguement verticales (il y a un étage quoi) mais rien de bien dingo. Il y a aussi deux trois conneries qui servent à rien comme la personnalisation des armes et de l'amure. Sérieusement je comprend pas l’intérêt ni l'attrait. Ça n'apporte rien.
> 
> C'est pas mal au début. MAIS en fait on en fait vite le tour, et très vite on a l'impression de refaire les mêmes trucs sur les mêmes ennemis. Bref je sais pas si je vais le finir.


Je trouve le premier bien plus réussi, voire même techniquement supérieur (jeu exclusivement PC je crois), avec des grands environnements ouvert et quelques véhicules.
Et le 3 est pas mal aussi.

----------


## Kayrah

Je continue *Deus Ex Human Revolution*. 
Je commence à sentir que le jeu a quand même bien vieilli depuis ces dernières années. Les personnages ne font pas très réalistes visuellement mais le scénario me plait plutôt bien. Je salue l'IA qui a une réflexion particulièrement bien travaillée (attirer l'attention de l'ennemi via des objets, ou feinter des coups de feu, c'est pas mal).

On m'avait vendu Deus Ex premier du nom comme une grosse tuerie scénaristique, du coup je pense que je m'attendais à retrouver un peu la même chose dans Human Revolution. Il est pas désagréable mais c'est pas non plus le jeu qui va me remettre une claque je pense. J'espère avoir une grosse surprise à la fin du jeu, car là j'ai surtout l'impression de buter des ennemis à la chaîne  ::cry:: 
Là je viens de me retrouver en Chine et j'ai la sensation que cela fait très couloirs, malgré le fait d'avoir la possibilité de se "balader" dans la ville.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je ne peux que plussoyer et ajouter : mais quelle bonne surprise aprés Forza Horizon 3 !


Aargh, je vais finir par le chercher et l'acheter, GoW4. 
Je joue à Forza H3 en ce moment et c'est la meilleure expérience sur un jeu de voitures arcade depuis très longtemps. Je le mets dans une catégorie "arcade déjanté", avec Flat Out et Motorstorm, des jeux avec un gameplay tel qu'on prend un pied pas possible, sourire aux lèvres, à jouer sans compter les heures. J'en suis à regarder le prix des Xbox One sur LBC juste pour voir ce que coûterait FH 2....

----------


## MrGr33N

> Tu me rappelle ton *petit* frère sombre et difficile adulé de tous, mais t'es plus facile d'accès. Le fun est plus immédiat mais la lassitude également. T'es un peu à DarkSouls ce que Serious Sam est à ARMA. Pourquoi pas... On verra bien comment ça ira sur la durée, Darksiders.


ftfy.

J'avais bien aimé le premier DarkSiders, plutôt péchu et distrayant avec une bonne DA. 

Puis j'ai joué au 2. Le même, mais en plus générique. Bah c'était moins bien du coup.

----------


## Blackogg

> ftfy.
> 
> J'avais bien aimé le premier DarkSiders, plutôt péchu et distrayant avec une bonne DA. 
> 
> Puis j'ai joué au 2. Le même, mais en plus générique. Bah c'était moins bien du coup.


Ceci.

Tu peux finir le 1, si la recette te plait, le jeu restera constant jusqu'à la fin. Bon j'accroche moyen à la DA mais je lui reconnais sa cohérence.

Par contre, le 2 est extrêmement dispensable. A part un système de combat un peu plus dynamique,  il oscille entre parodie involontaire sans saveur du 1 (c'est le risque quand on veut faire de la surenchère dans un univers déjà complètement baroque : la DA passe de kitsch à carrément vulgaire, l'histoire est encore plus décousue) et best of raté des jeux d'action à succès de la décennie passée (on va foutre des boss façon shadow of the colossus, du loot à foison, du TPS ... parce que ça a eu du succès dans d'autres jeux donc y'a pas de raison). En théorie ça donne plein de trucs à faire, en pratique on s'ennuie.

----------


## schouffy

> Arrête toi là... d'autant plus que le jeu est long... donc te fait pas trop mal.
> Perso, j'adore mais vu ta description c'est pas la peine.


Merci mais j'aurais préféré au moins un argument en faveur de continuer ou d'arrêter comme l'a fait Zerger :x
@Zerger, j'ai déjà bien tout paramétré mais pour le problème de lisibilité y'a pas d'option malheureusement.
Je vais continuer encore un peu voir si l'histoire m'intéresse un peu plus, mais je suis pas très optimiste.

----------


## Nono

> Le problème avec ce genre de jeux ou on incarne un personnage inflitré (ex. splinter cell: double agent) c'est qu'on voit le truc venir à 2km,


L'avantage, c'est que tu ne bosses pas toujours pour tel ou tel vilain, mais aussi pour les flics. Ça varie un peu les missions.
Et puis, ça a beau être hyper prévisible, j'ai trouvé ça bien fichu. Y'a des ripoux, mais aussi des authentiques flics. Idem chez les caïds, il n'y a pas des crevures.

Si tu es mordu du jeu de base, tu peux peut-être tenter le DLC Year of The Snake en promo. Il n'est pas foufou, pas très long, mais c'est rigolo de repartir du bas de l'échelle.

----------


## Gloppy

> Merci mais j'aurais préféré au moins un argument en faveur de continuer ou d'arrêter comme l'a fait Zerger :x
> @Zerger, j'ai déjà bien tout paramétré mais pour le problème de lisibilité y'a pas d'option malheureusement.
> Je vais continuer encore un peu voir si l'histoire m'intéresse un peu plus, mais je suis pas très optimiste.


Peut-être te tourner, si ce n'est déjà fait, vers des jeux plus orientés action et où les dialogues sont parlés plutôt qu'écrits. Genre *Dragon Age: Inquisition* ou *The Witcher III*, pour les jeux de rôles de fantasy.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je joue à Grow Home et la maniabilité me supra-casse les couilles. Quand je pense à toutes les lignes d'articles de presse laudatifs à son endroit, y avait quand même un truc à signaler : ce robot à la con n'est pas foutu de marcher droit (ok c'est un choix de gameplay) et en plus utiliser ses mains avec les gâchettes est rapidement un truc à se tuer les doigts (je vais voir pour remapper d'ailleurs).

----------


## znokiss

> Pour le DarkS, je suis tombé dans le panneau...


Héhéhé.



> Bah je trouvais ca bizarre vu qu'il avait déjà testé le jeu cet été.


Bien vu. 

Je suis toujours bloqué sur Capra, d'ailleurs. J'ai relancé 2-3 fois, me suis fait charcuter en 2 petites secondes et ragequit. Je crois que je vais relancer ce petit manège tous les 3-4 mois pour voir, comme une pénitence, un pélerinage.. Capri c'est fini, Capra c'est caca.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je joue à Grow Home et la maniabilité me supra-casse les couilles. Quand je pense à toutes les lignes d'articles de presse laudatifs à son endroit, y avait quand même un truc à signaler : ce robot à la con n'est pas foutu de marcher droit (ok c'est un choix de gameplay) et en plus utiliser ses mains avec les gâchettes est rapidement un truc à se tuer les doigts (je vais voir pour remapper d'ailleurs).


Joué au contrôleur steam au début j'ai réussi à chopper des crampes  :ouaiouai:  , après on ci fait mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu un simu de chamallow bourré.  :;):

----------


## FrousT

> Je suis toujours bloqué sur Capra, d'ailleurs.

----------


## schouffy

> Peut-être te tourner, si ce n'est déjà fait, vers des jeux plus orientés action et où les dialogues sont parlés plutôt qu'écrits. Genre *Dragon Age: Inquisition* ou *The Witcher III*, pour les jeux de rôles de fantasy.


Witcher 3 m'avait un peu ennuyé aussi (jeu immense et magnifique rempli de trucs gavants et répétitifs et de pointillés à suivre) et je l'ai jamais terminé.
DAI est dans mon Origins oui, je verrai bien ce que ça donne.

C'est bizarre ce qu'il m'arrive, car j'adore lire en général, je bouffe plein de bouquins dans plein de genre différents, mais dans les jeux vidéo "verbeux" je trouve toujours les informations complètement inintéressantes et superflues, et j'ai toujours cette sensation de survoler en diagonale plein de dialogues inutiles. ça doit être en partie parce que c'est le cas, et en partie parce que peut-être que quand je me met devant un jeu vidéo, j'ai pas envie de lire (ou de regarder des cutscenes d'ailleurs, alors que j'adore aussi le ciné et je bouffe plein de films).

----------


## Basique

> Je trouve le premier bien plus réussi, voire même techniquement supérieur (jeu exclusivement PC je crois), avec des grands environnements ouvert et quelques véhicules.
> Et le 3 est pas mal aussi.


A moins de grosse révolution entre les épisodes je vais pas en tenter d'autres. Je me vois pas continuer à faire ça pendant des heures.

----------


## Gloppy

> C'est bizarre ce qu'il m'arrive, car j'adore lire en général, je bouffe plein de bouquins dans plein de genre différents, mais dans les jeux vidéo "verbeux" je trouve toujours les informations complètement inintéressantes et superflues, et j'ai toujours cette sensation de survoler en diagonale plein de dialogues inutiles. ça doit être en partie parce que c'est le cas, et *en partie parce que peut-être que quand je me met devant un jeu vidéo*, j'ai pas envie de lire (ou de regarder des cutscenes d'ailleurs, alors que j'adore aussi le ciné et je bouffe plein de films).


T'as mis le doigt sur le truc, à mon avis : un jeu vidéo n'est pas un bouquin. Et moi aussi, j'ai beau aimer les deux, je n'aime pas devoir m'arrêter pour lire des "tartines" de textes, sans que cela signifie forcément qu'ils sont sans intérêt. 
C'est l'un des trucs qui me retient de me mettre à Pillars of Eternity, même si je pense que ça ne m'arrêtera pas éternellement... (heureusement, vu que je l'ai acheté il y a plus d'un an, comme un gros bêta)

----------


## Kayrah

C'est marrant car j'avais également ce problème fût un temps avec les jeux trop scénarisés. Mais au fil du temps, c'est vraiment devenu ma came. J'avais peu de patience à l'époque et je voulais aller dans le fond des choses, plier le jeu en gros.
Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai du mal avec les jeux qui sont peu interactifs, qui possèdent peu de dialogues. Parfois j'aime bien me faire un bon jeu d'action mais j'avoue avoir une grosse préférence pour les jeux à choix multiples, conséquences, où il y a de la lecture. Cela tient mon attention en éveil.

Je pense qu'il faut s'y faire. Par contre j'ai un mal fou avec Divinity Original Sin pour ma part. J'ai essayé de le faire maintes et maintes fois et à chaque essai, ça me gonfle de devoir chercher 15 trucs durant deux heures dans le même village pour clôturer une quête.

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours dans l'optique "voyons ce qui tourne sur mon portable" je réinstalle RE5.
De façon un peu bête je réinstalle la version Steam au lieu de celle boite, grave erreur, ça m'a pris des plombes à télécharger alors que j'ai la boite du jeu, et elle ne propose pas la version DX10 (parce qu'elle est moins stable, ce qui est vrai, mais c'est pour ça qu'on avait le choix).
Bref.

Et là je me refais le début qui est génial, et je me prends à rêver à Capcom qui plutôt que de s'inspirer d'Amnesia aurait lorgné du coté de Rainbow Six Siege pour le prochain épisode.

Une première phase où on prend d'assaut une baraque tenue par une poignée de mercenaires d'Umbrella (ou je sais plus quelle vilaine entreprise pharmaceutique qui a pris sa place) avec un gameplay lent et méthodique où on nettoie pièce par pièce, avec des ennemis assez mobiles et intelligents (oui, je l'ai dis que c'était un rêve) et des flingues qui tuent très rapidement (les ennemis comme le joueur).
Et puis après une phase de défense où on renforce les murs et tout, puis une horde de zombies (ou je sais pas quoi) débarque, le tout avec des décors destructibles (et pas juste deux trois éléments), des mains qui se mettent à sortir des murs, des saloperies qui grimpent du plafond de l'étage du dessous, du feu qui se propage...

Quand je pense à la tension d'une partie de R6, ça correspondrait parfaitement à un RE. Même si je sais que c'est difficile à retranscrire dans un solo, mais il suffit de donner du poids à la mort du joueur. Dans le multi c'est la honte d'avoir perdu contre cette équipe particulière que tu recroisera probablement jamais, en solo on peut le faire de différente façon (mort permanente, objet rare qui n'apparait qu'une fois, fin multiple qui tient compte des échecs du joueur...).

Envoyez moi des sioux Capcom.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je trouve le premier bien plus réussi, voire même techniquement supérieur (jeu exclusivement PC je crois), avec des grands environnements ouvert et quelques véhicules.
> Et le 3 est pas mal aussi.


Ils l'ont sorti bien plus tard sur 360, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut techniquement.





> Je continue Deus Ex Human Revolution.
> Je commence à sentir que le jeu a quand même bien vieilli depuis ces dernières années. Les personnages ne font pas très réalistes visuellement mais le scénario me plait plutôt bien. Je salue l'IA qui a une réflexion particulièrement bien travaillée (attirer l'attention de l'ennemi via des objets, ou feinter des coups de feu, c'est pas mal).
> 
> On m'avait vendu Deus Ex premier du nom comme une grosse tuerie scénaristique, du coup je pense que je m'attendais à retrouver un peu la même chose dans Human Revolution. Il est pas désagréable mais c'est pas non plus le jeu qui va me remettre une claque je pense. J'espère avoir une grosse surprise à la fin du jeu, car là j'ai surtout l'impression de buter des ennemis à la chaîne
> Là je viens de me retrouver en Chine et j'ai la sensation que cela fait très couloirs, malgré le fait d'avoir la possibilité de se "balader" dans la ville.


C'est beaucoup plus sympa à jouer en infiltration pure. Comme Deus Ex premier du nom d'ailleurs.
Par contre, les boss, ça reste les passages les plus gonflants. J'ai même pas trouvé la méthode à utiliser pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


la nana et le type qu'on rencontre dans la salle avec les mannequins

. Je me suis contenté de bourriner et ça a fini par passer.  :nawak: 





> Toujours dans l'optique "voyons ce qui tourne sur mon portable" je réinstalle RE5.
> De façon un peu bête je réinstalle la version Steam au lieu de celle boite, grave erreur, ça m'a pris des plombes à télécharger alors que j'ai la boite du jeu, et elle ne propose pas la version DX10 (parce qu'elle est moins stable, ce qui est vrai, mais c'est pour ça qu'on avait le choix).
> Bref.
> 
> Et là je me refais le début qui est génial, et je me prends à rêver à Capcom qui plutôt que de s'inspirer d'Amnesia aurait lorgné du coté de Rainbow Six Siege pour le prochain épisode.
> 
> Une première phase où on prend d'assaut une baraque tenue par une poignée de mercenaires d'Umbrella (ou je sais plus quelle vilaine entreprise pharmaceutique qui a pris sa place) avec un gameplay lent et méthodique où on nettoie pièce par pièce, avec des ennemis assez mobiles et intelligents (oui, je l'ai dis que c'était un rêve) et des flingues qui tuent très rapidement (les ennemis comme le joueur).
> Et puis après une phase de défense où on renforce les murs et tout, puis une horde de zombies (ou je sais pas quoi) débarque, le tout avec des décors destructibles (et pas juste deux trois éléments), des mains qui se mettent à sortir des murs, des saloperies qui grimpent du plafond de l'étage du dessous, du feu qui se propage...
> 
> ...


Comme tu le précise, je vois mal comment faire une campagne solo autour de ce style de jeu. Ou alors sur certains passages, mais gaffe à la répétitivité.
Sinon j'avoue avoir bien aimé RE5 (ça mérite d'être posté dans les confessions intimes ? :-p ), surtout en coop. C'est vrai que c'est le déclin de la série parce que c'est clairement trop orienté action, les seuls passages "flippe" se limitant aux types avec la tronçonneuse. Au delà de ça, c'est sympa comme défouloir à petit prix.

----------


## Anark

*Rainbow Six Siege* depuis 2-3 jours, il aura fallu une maintenance pour que je me décide à poster. La tension en multijoueur me rappelle pas mal de bons moments de SWAT 4 et la destruction des murs/sols/plafonds -la feature unique qui fait l'originalité du titre - fonctionne vraiment bien, il y a pas mal de coups de fourbes à faire (perso j'aime bien détruire le sol sous les pieds des ennemis avec ma Ash). 
Assez content d'avoir attendu pour me le procurer comme le conseillait les tests de l'époque, je n'ai aucun problème pour trouver des matchs et je n'ai pas vu la moitié du quart des trucs cheloo que j'ai pu voir dans un jeu au netcode daubé comme _Overwatch_. Il y a bien desfois où je me fais tuer par un mec que je ne vois pas de là où je suis, mais j'imagine que ça marche dans les deux sens.
Reste le matchmaking bien naze, une constante dans les jeux d'équipe orientés e-sport quand on est un lonewolf. J'ai tenté ma première partie classée, je suis tombé avec des mecs non-classé/cuivre/bronze contre des joueurs classés gold dont 3 avaient le même tag d'équipe, on a résisté mais perdu tout de même 5-3. Pas sûr que je retente l'expérience.

----------


## Shep1

> *Rainbow Six Siege* depuis 2-3 jours, il aura fallu une maintenance pour que je me décide à poster. La tension en multijoueur me rappelle pas mal de bons moments de SWAT 4 et la destruction des murs/sols/plafonds -la feature unique qui fait l'originalité du titre - fonctionne vraiment bien, il y a pas mal de coups de fourbes à faire (perso j'aime bien détruire le sol sous les pieds des ennemis avec ma Ash). 
> Assez content d'avoir attendu pour me le procurer comme le conseillait les tests de l'époque, je n'ai aucun problème pour trouver des matchs et je n'ai pas vu la moitié du quart des trucs cheloo que j'ai pu voir dans un jeu au netcode daubé comme _Overwatch_. Il y a bien desfois où je me fais tuer par un mec que je ne vois pas de là où je suis, mais j'imagine que ça marche dans les deux sens.
> Reste le matchmaking bien naze, une constante dans les jeux d'équipe orientés e-sport quand on est un lonewolf. J'ai tenté ma première partie classée, je suis tombé avec des mecs non-classé/cuivre/bronze contre des joueurs classés gold dont 3 avaient le même tag d'équipe, on a résisté mais perdu tout de même 5-3. Pas sûr que je retente l'expérience.


Viens jouer avec nous. On ne mords pas.

----------


## schouffy

Ils mordent pas mais ils taunt !

----------


## Sylvine

> Comme tu le précise, je vois mal comment faire une campagne solo autour de ce style de jeu. Ou alors sur certains passages, mais gaffe à la répétitivité.


Ba quand tu regardes les moments les plus intéressants de RE4/5 c'est ces arènes avec des ennemis qui arrivent de partout, et ça doit représenter la majeure partie du jeu, justement parce que c'est là que le gameplay brille.

Et justement tu aurais une alternance entre les deux phases de gameplay attaque/defense, soldats/zombies.
Parce que si c'est varier juste pour varier, ça donne les phases de rail shooting ou les QTE.  :tired: 




> Sinon j'avoue avoir bien aimé RE5 (ça mérite d'être posté dans les confessions intimes ? :-p ), surtout en coop. C'est vrai que c'est le déclin de la série parce que c'est clairement trop orienté action, les seuls passages "flippe" se limitant aux types avec la tronçonneuse. Au delà de ça, c'est sympa comme défouloir à petit prix.


Mais que dalle, RE5 ça déboite quelque soit le prix, c'est tout.  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

> Ba quand tu regardes les moments les plus intéressants de RE4/5 c'est ces arènes avec des ennemis qui arrivent de partout, et ça doit représenter la majeure partie du jeu, justement parce que c'est là que le gameplay brille.
> 
> Et justement tu aurais une alternance entre les deux phases de gameplay attaque/defense, soldats/zombies.
> Parce que si c'est varier juste pour varier, ça donne les phases de rail shooting ou les QTE. 
> 
> 
> Mais que dalle, RE5 ça déboite quelque soit le prix, c'est tout.


Je suis tombé sur un passage drôle ?
C'est quand même une énorme purge, ce RE5

----------


## Sylvine

Toi retourne jouer à waïfu simulator 2007, celui que t'as chopé en bundle alors que tu l'avais déjà en double. (oui je sais, c'est pas un très bon indice vu le nombre de jeux qui remplissent ces critères)

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mais que dalle, RE5 ça déboite quelque soit le prix, c'est tout.


Je l'ai terminé récemment (Enfin) et je serait pas aussi catégorique. Le début est clairement très bien mais la deuxième partie du jeu est toujours aussi nulle (Les marécages qui m'avaient assez ennuyé pour que je m'arrête là une première fois, le temple, zzzzzzzz) et la dernière partie a aussi pas mal de problèmes, notamment avec de nombreux passages qui cèdent clairement à la mode du cover shooter sans que le gameplay soit forcément adapté.

Après c'est quand même un bon jeu et la fin en roue libre est un des plus beaux pétages de plombs que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo, mais c'est là que tu commence à voir pourquoi la série a complètement dégringolé ensuite.

----------


## znokiss

> Toi retourne jouer à waïfu simulator 2007, celui que t'as chopé en bundle alors que tu l'avais déjà en double. (oui je sais, c'est pas un très bon indice vu le nombre de jeux qui remplissent ces critères)


Oh PUTAIN BAALIM T'ES BLAMÉÉÉ♫♫1♦14ferlfjref

----------


## Baalim

> Toi retourne jouer à waïfu simulator 2007, celui que t'as chopé en bundle alors que tu l'avais déjà en double. (oui je sais, c'est pas un très bon indice vu le nombre de jeux qui remplissent ces critères)


C'est con, là, tu avais une vraie bonne vanne sous le coude vu que je joue à No man's sky.

Cela dit, pour avoir terminé RE5, comme tous les précédents d'ailleurs, je maintiens que ce jeu est un véritable naufrage dont le seul facteur rédempteur tient à l'existence de l'ignominieux RE6.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et là je me refais le début qui est génial, et je me prends à rêver à Capcom qui plutôt que de s'inspirer d'Amnesia aurait lorgné du coté de Rainbow Six Siege pour le prochain épisode.


Ils pourraient aussi simplement faire du survival horror.  :tired: 
Vu le succès des portages modernes de Resident Evil et Resident Evil 0, et connaissant l'histoire du développement de Resident Evil 4 avant que ça devienne un jeu d'action je pensais qu'ils auraient compris que les survival horror à angle de caméras fixe ont encore un gros potentiel et ne sont absolument pas dépassés. Rien que pour RE Remaster tu vois constamment des aspects qui pourraient être modernisés très facilement et sans affecter la difficulté du jeu. (Un inventaire en temps réel rendrait même le jeu bien plus difficile)

----------


## FrousT

> Je cherchais un jeu qui tourne sur mon portable, j'essaye Atlas Reactor, un MOBA en tour par tour.


Bon j'ai test et c'est pas si mal, on dirait du xcom pour le coup. Ça se laisse jouer mais c'est vrai que le bordel à l'écran rend le tout un peu fouilli   ::P: 

En gros t'a 3 types de spell :
- rouge (blast) : les dégats, tu peux faire une action blast + un déplacement
- jaune (dash) : tp et autres spell de déplacement (pas le déplacement bonus)
- vert (preparation) : les buffs et autre trap + un déplacement

Et l'ordre c'est d'abord les prep > dash > blast > déplacement. Le seul problème c'est le nombre de spell à l'écran et les dash déplacements dans tout les sens  ::wacko::

----------


## Sylvine

> Je l'ai terminé récemment (Enfin) et je serait pas aussi catégorique. Le début est clairement très bien mais la deuxième partie du jeu est toujours aussi nulle (Les marécages qui m'avaient assez ennuyé pour que je m'arrête là une première fois, le temple, zzzzzzzz) et la dernière partie a aussi pas mal de problèmes, notamment avec de nombreux passages qui cèdent clairement à la mode du cover shooter sans que le gameplay soit forcément adapté.
> 
> Après c'est quand même un bon jeu et la fin en roue libre est un des plus beaux pétages de plombs que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo, mais c'est là que tu commence à voir pourquoi la série a complètement dégringolé ensuite.


Juste pour la possibilité de te contredire je voulais relancer RE4 pour pouvoir dire que lui aussi a des passages à vide et tout (et accessoirement parce que j'avais envie d'y jouer).
Je suis chez mes parents (d'où le portable) où traine une gamecube et le jeu.

J'ai perdu 1 heure en installation que les moins de je sais pas quel âge pourraient pas comprendre (en réalité ils comprendraient parfaitement, parce qu'à part la gueule des cables c'est toujours la même histoire sur les télés et consoles modernes, mais faut toujours se foutre de la gueule des plus jeunes que soi) j'ai fini par abandonner, je suspecte le cable vidéo de la GC d'être mort.
J'ai quand même eu recours à une VHS pirate des triplettes de Belleville pour voir si la télé et le magneto branché en dessous fonctionnaient bien.




> Et l'ordre c'est d'abord les prep > dash > blast > déplacement. Le seul problème c'est le nombre de spell à l'écran et les dash déplacements dans tout les sens


A quoi vient s'ajouter un défaut inhérent aux MOBA, à savoir que si tu connais pas un perso, tu peux pas vraiment réagir à ce qui va te tomber sur la gueule.

----------


## FrousT

> A quoi vient s'ajouter un défaut inhérent aux MOBA, à savoir que si tu connais pas un perso, tu peux pas vraiment réagir à ce qui va te tomber sur la gueule.


C'est sur, mais bon dans Dota par exemple tu a 100 persos environ, là t'en a 8  :Emo:  En 2 parties j'ai quasiment tout assimilés, les persos ont tous des spell plus ou moins similaire, c'est asse simpliste  ::P: .

----------


## Zerger

> A quoi vient s'ajouter un défaut inhérent aux MOBA, à savoir que si tu connais pas un perso, tu peux pas vraiment réagir à ce qui va te tomber sur la gueule.


Y'a un paquet de jeux ou une meilleur connaissance des mécaniques file un avantage au joueur. Dans ce cas, tu retrouves le "même défaut" dans les jeux de baston, les jeux de stratégie, etc...

----------


## Sylvine

> Y'a un paquet de jeux ou une meilleur connaissance des mécaniques file un avantage au joueur.


Oui, dit comme ça quasiment tous, on appelle ça maitriser un jeu.

Ma remarque était plus précise, et si elle est pas propre au MOBA, c'est un des genres où c'est le plus marqué.
Tu peux avoir des personnages qui deviennent plus fort en recevant des dommages voir même être invincible, d'autre qui vont faire plus ou moins de dégât suivant la distance, t'as des attaques qui mettent du temps à partir et certaines vont faire des dégâts immédiats ou progressifs alors que d'autres auront des effets spéciaux (ralentir ou immobiliser, priver d'utilisation des compétences, téléporter...), certaines ont des aires d'effet, d'autre suivent une ligne droite ou peuvent se verrouiller automatiquement sur les ennemis à portée, certaines peuvent même n'avoir aucun pouvoir offensif et aider les équipiers, là aussi de centaines de façon différentes...

Réellement tu peux pas deviner ce que le mec va te sortir si c'est la première fois que tu le vois.

Rien à voir avec les persos de jeu de combat qui ont globalement une poignée de type d'attaque (coup direct, prise, attaque à distance...) et des stats qui varient un peu, ou un jeu de stratégie avec 3-4 factions qui ont une dizaine d'unités dont la plupart sont simplement des troupes d'attaques avec là aussi quelques variantes (le fantassin, le tank, l'hélico...) qui sont globalement assimilable juste en voyant l'unité quelques secondes.


Après en vrai c'est pas bien grave, tu rencontre un nouveau perso, il va te balancer une attaque que tu connais pas et tu vas te faire avoir, dès la prochaine rencontre tu sauras comment réagir, de toute façon tu réapparais relativement vite et il n'y a qu'une poignée de personnages différents en face.

Mais là dans Atlas Reactor, je sais pas, je trouve que paradoxalement le tour par tour amplifie ça. Même si j'arrive à voir contre quel type de personnage je me bats, c'est tellement le boxon que mon cerveau a pas le temps de faire le moindre raisonnement tactique qui va au delà de balancer la purée sur l'ennemi le plus proche.

Bon, après j'ai dû faire 2-3 parties max, clairement il faudrait que je lui laisse plus de temps pour commencer à assimiler tout ça, mais je sais pas, j'ai rarement vu un jeu qui me laisse aussi désarmé sur une première partie, d'habitude j'ai plutôt tendance à assimiler plus vite que la moyenne.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, je trouve ca bien pire dans les jeux de baston. Entre les coups invincibles, les coups avec propriétés overhead, les coups avec un bouclier, les séquences de coups safe ou pas safe en gard etc..... il y a de quoi péter un cable.

Les moba, c'est juste 3 compétences + 1 ulti, avec des effets visuels suffisament parlant si le jeu est bien foutu.

----------


## ShotMaster

C'est pour ça que je déteste les jeux de bastons. Faut apprendre par cœur des tas d'infos qui SONT PAS VISIBLES A L'ECRAN PUTAIN.

----------


## banditbandit

> Toujours dans l'optique "voyons ce qui tourne sur mon portable" je réinstalle RE5.





> Mais que dalle, RE5 ça déboite quelque soit le prix, c'est tout.



 :nawak: 

Change de portable !

----------


## Krabator

> Witcher 3 m'avait un peu ennuyé aussi (jeu immense et magnifique rempli de trucs gavants et répétitifs et de pointillés à suivre) et je l'ai jamais terminé.
> DAI est dans mon Origins oui, je verrai bien ce que ça donne.
> 
> C'est bizarre ce qu'il m'arrive, car j'adore lire en général, je bouffe plein de bouquins dans plein de genre différents, mais dans les jeux vidéo "verbeux" je trouve toujours les informations complètement inintéressantes et superflues, et j'ai toujours cette sensation de survoler en diagonale plein de dialogues inutiles. ça doit être en partie parce que c'est le cas, et en partie parce que peut-être que quand je me met devant un jeu vidéo, j'ai pas envie de lire (ou de regarder des cutscenes d'ailleurs, alors que j'adore aussi le ciné et je bouffe plein de films).


Perso, je fonctionne par période... mon état d'esprit est un facteur déterminant pour savoir si oui ou non je vais jouer à un jeu.
J'ai terminé PoE en début de cette année car j'étais pret à me lancer dans une aventure de ce type.
Par contre je ne pense pas que je sois encore prêt pour un Witcher 3 car je sors tout juste de Xenoblade Chronicles X et que coté open world bourré de quêtes ça pese lourd.

En gros je me renseigne bien sur le jeu avant d'attaquer car j'aime bien me dire que je suis dans de bonnes dispositions pour le finir.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les moba, c'est juste 3 compétences + 1 ulti, avec des effets visuels suffisament parlant si le jeu est bien foutu.


Oui, tu comprends l'attaque après te l'être prise dans la tête une fois.
Mais avant ça tu peux pas deviner, parce qu'encore une fois t'as une variété dans les compétences qu'on retrouve plus ou moins nulle part ailleurs, tu peux réellement faire un kamoulox pour inventer des compétences de MOBA (je perds 50 point de vie, je gèle les ennemis dans un rayon de 30 mètres et je m'auto-suce) alors que les persos de Street Fighter ba ils ont juste des trucs qui font plus ou moins mal quand ils te touchent.
Et je parle pas des compétences passives.

Pour moi un jeu de combat c'est différent dans le sens où la barrière d'entrée c'est même pas la connaissance des personnages, c'est juste comprendre le principe du jeu.
Moi je m'y suis jamais mis, du coup quand par hasard je me retrouve devant un jeu de combat ma technique consiste à matraquer les touches au hasard, et je pense que c'est pareil pour la plupart des acheteurs de jeux de combat avec une campagne, ils jouent en normal, trouvent un perso qui va bien et abusent de 2-3 techniques qui marchent bien à ce niveau et une fois la campagne bouclée ils testent le multi une fois, se font latter le cul et rangent le jeu. (pareil pour les RTS d'ailleurs)

Alors qu'un MOBA c'est très simple à comprendre (ce qui explique leur popularité), et tu peux tout de suite faire des choix tactiques intéressants, mais pour ça il faut connaitre les persos (ce qui est très rapide, mais encore une fois tu peux pas deviner).

Enfin bref, c'est très embrouillé, mais je me comprends, c'est le principal.




> Change de portable !


Je vais modifier la séquence de boot pour qu'il me lance RE5 automatiquement.  :Cigare: 
Et dès qu'on quitte le jeu, ça éteint l'ordi.

----------


## Zerger

Bon sang, c'est dingue le temps qu'on peut passer sur *Stardew Valley* sans rend compte  ::o: 

En tout cas, c'est frais et reposant, ca fait du bien !

----------


## Erkin_

> (ce qui est très rapide, mais encore une fois tu peux pas deviner).


En général, on a déjà une petite idée sur la façon d'agir d'un personnage en voyant sa tronche. Le marché du moba est rarement original à ce niveau, on retrouve les mêmes archétypes que dans les RPG et les mêmes rôles/compétences dans chaque MOBA.
Après il reste assez infernal de se lancer sur un ancien moba, vu qu'il y a souvent plus de 100 champions. Dans un nouveau MOBA tel que Atlas Reactor, tu peux rapidement faire le tour de tous les personnages avant de lancer ta première partie.

----------


## DeadFish

*Nuclear Throne*

J'ai deux heures dans les mains et ça commence gentiment à me gonfler. Alors ouais, ça bouge bien, ça fait pioupioupiou partout sur l'écran, les bruitages à la bouche sont rigolos mais la génération EDIT : aléatoire procédurale n'apporte pas suffisamment de variété d'une partie sur l'autre, ce qui me donne la vilaine impression de mongoliser sur un bête hack'n slash, le loot en moins. Je vais sûrement continuer - à petite dose - parce que c'est pas désagréable et que je veux claquer le trône, mais je me vois pas aller plus loin.

*Richard Burns Rally*

Le pied monstrueux. Là non plus j'ai pas beaucoup joué mais j'adore déjà. Je crois que j'ai passé une heure à grappiller des dixièmes rien que sur la spéciale du tuto. Ce gameplay hyper agréable, précis, réactif, relativement simple à choper, qui te latte la gueule au moindre écart mais en même temps agite les chronos sous ton nez... là, juste là... à 24 centièmes... Gniii, évidemment que je relance une course, gros bâtard !

Autre chose : le jeu gère bizarrement la manette XBox One, on ne peut pas utiliser les gâchettes normalement, donc je me suis retrouvé avec l'accélération/freinage sur le stick droit, et ma foi c'est une configuration plutôt chouette, je m'y attendais pas.

----------


## Sylvine

> relativement simple à choper


T'es hardcore toi.  :^_^: 

Moi c'est vraiment la limite haute de ce que je tolère comme simulation, surtout qu'il me semble qu'il y a quasiment rien niveau aide à activer.

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis pas hardcore, j'ai un ami casu.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est pas que le jeu est simple, loin de là, je galère vraiment à claquer des chronos, mais que le gameplay s'assimile assez facilement dans le sens où il n'y a pas des milliards de touches ou de mécanismes obscurs. Tu as un contrôle très fin de la bagnole et un excellent retour sur ce que tu fais, quand tu négocies mal un virage tu piges tout de suite que tu vas finir dans le décor et pourquoi t'as merdé. Ça te pousse à relancer pour te perfectionner sans utiliser d'artifice bidon. Tu essaies, tu te viandes, tu relances pour plus te viander et finalement tu te viandes ailleurs, donc tu relances parce que là non c'est sûr je vais y arriver, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la délivrance. C'est une formule hyper casse-gueule mais là ça fonctionne. Comme dirait alucard, il y a un peu ce côté machinal à la Super Meat Boy, où les doigts bougent presque seuls, mais en même temps tu dois être au taquet et voir les choses venir pendant de très longues minutes.

----------


## znokiss

Je joue à *Brothers : A tale of two sons*. 
Le coup du "plateformer" coop qui se joue en solo, c'est très bien trouvé. Pour ceusses qui ne connaissent pas, on dirige 2 gamins à la manette, 1 par stick. C'est mignon et poétique, ça manque un peu de flingues et de monstres en vue FPS mais ça détend le slip, c'est très très sympa.

----------


## FrousT

> Je joue à *Brothers : A tale of two sons*. 
> Le coup du "plateformer" coop qui se joue en solo, c'est très bien trouvé. Pour ceusses qui ne connaissent pas, on dirige 2 gamins à la manette, 1 par stick. C'est mignon et poétique, ça manque un peu de flingues et de monstres en vue FPS mais ça détend le slip, c'est très très sympa.


La maniabilité des 2 frères m'a fait rage quit du jeu... Dommage faudra bien le finir un jour mais pour un jeu coop/solo ça l'a fou mal...

----------


## znokiss

Ah ben si t'es nul c'est pas la faute du jeu  ::trollface::  Pris un par un, la maniabilité répond pas mal au poil je trouve.
Remarque, je joue de l'accordéon, ça m'a peut-être habitué à l'indépendance des 2 mains.

----------


## makiayoyo

*Gears of war 4* ... 

Ce qui fait bien plaisir :* la technique* , MS est capable de srtir un jeu trés agréable à l'oeil et qui tourne à 60 fps sans broncher avec une tetra-chié d'options graphiques pour contenter tout le monde ... voilà, ça pourrait devenir une habitude ! en tout cas ça fait plaisir. *le gameplay* : toujours le même rien de révolutionnaire mais ça fonctionne toujours , c'est dynamique , l'action a même gagné en souplesse et en fluidité.


Ce qui fache :* le scénario* : inintéresant dans sa première moitié puis vaguement énigmatique et finalement décevant ... *les nouveaux personnages* : vous pensiez qu'il était impossible de faire plus caricatural que l'équipe des 3 premiers gears ? Faux, c'est possible et on peut même les rendre insupportable. Mention spéciale pour Le sidekick black AKA "Tyrese Gibson de fast and furious" .

Voilà ça se parcourt agréablement quand même mais je sais pas si ça restera installé bien longtemps ...

----------


## Yakaaa

> La maniabilité des 2 frères m'a fait rage quit du jeu... Dommage faudra bien le finir un jour mais pour un jeu coop/solo ça l'a fou mal...


Pourtant le jeu est très simple, même trop, pour justement compenser cette difficulté de maniement. Mais c'est vrai que c'est très particulier.

----------


## FrousT

> Ah ben si t'es nul c'est pas la faute du jeu


Bah c'est pas la gestion des 2 frères en simultanés qui me gène mais vraiment la maniabilité rigide des persos  :Emo:

----------


## Herr Peter

> Bah c'est pas la gestion des 2 frères en simultanés qui me gène mais vraiment la maniabilité rigide des persos


Rigidité à 2/10 sur l'échelle de Resident Evil. Donc ça va.

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Mais depuis :
> 
> *Battlefield 4*
> Bon bah j'ai un peut re-re-re laché le jeu, car une fois de plus avec le temps, les défauts refont surface, prennent de la place, trop de place, et s'installe la rage et la frustration au moindre problème/abération de netcode ... soit toutes les 30secondes. :x
> 
> *Chronicle of Teddy*
> Ici aussi j'ai laché, le gameplay oldschool (?) rigide, ne m'a pas donné l'envie de trop pousser le jeu pour le moment (1er boss down ... c'est tout), malgré son charme indéniable, j'y reviendrais plus tard clairement (j'ai pas dit que je le finirai :x), need un Metroid, ou un Castlevania du temps de la GBA .
> 
> *Redout*
> Lui j'y joue toujours à petite dose, le problème et que j'ai des freezes, chutes de framerate, qui sont apparues avec le temps, ou alors je n'avais pas encore eu à faire les circuits incriminés, et donc je leave assez vite, car un jeu de ce type avec un framerate qui chancelle entre 15 et 60fps pendant des virages ... voila quoi :x(Vivement le nouveau GPU (à un prix raisonnable))


*Steam World Heist*
C'est lui le fautif qui m'a fait mettre de côté Chronicle of Teddy, ils n'ont rien à voir l'un et l'autre, nous sommes d'accord. Mais mon envie de T-RPG est trop présente ces derniers mois, (merci l'apparition de Disgaea sur Steam, et Agareist qui me titillé déjà à l'époque).Je connaissais les retours du jeu depuis sa version DS, à savoir du positif, le côté T-RPG à scrolling horizontal me donnait envie de tenter l'expérience aussi.Je n'ai pas été déçu, pour 15€, j'en ai eu pour 20h (en Hard), il me manque -5 étoiles tous niveaux compris, ça manque de profondeur, mais comme petite remise en bouche du T-RPG sur PC, c'est déjà bien, son côté steampunk mignon est très agréable aussi bien dans l'esthétique que dans le gameplay que ça propose (flingues, flingues, flingues)Et oui je l'ai fini, je ne suis plus dessus "là tout de suite", mais j'ai pas envie de multiplier les postes ...

*Disgaea (Steam)*
Et donc ce w-e, après maintes retenus, mes pulsions ont pris le dessus/fait leur boulot, -25% sur Humble ... hmm j'hésite, -25% quelques heures après sur Steam aussi ... je craque.C'est moche ... comme l'original (mais surement plus beau à l'époque), la maniabilité un peut galère, mais PUTAIN l'essentiel est là, du T-RPG pure et dur, tu veux en bouffer du combat, bah tu peux en bouffer à la pelle, c'est ce que je cherchais, et Disgaea semble tout trouvé, j'ai lut qu'il était faisable en suivant la trame principale en ~30h, et qu'un autiste pouvait y passer 1k heures, en montant des persos lvl 9999 à l'infini, et comme j'ai les fesses entre ces deux chaises : perfectoJ'avance doucement, juste fait le 1er chapitre de la trame, je tâche de comprendre tout ce que le jeu propose, le Dark Assembly, les items à explorer (littéralement, ça devient des mondes/maps), les mécaniques des géoquelquechose/orbes (ce n'est pas leur nom), le système de classe avec le maître, son apprentit, l'apprentit de l'apprentit etc ...A l'inverse de Chronicle of Teddy, j'ai ici la sensation de retrouver le plaisir que m'apportait FF Tactic en version GBA, j'ai envie d'y passer du temps, beaucoup de temps, de farmer, de tester les classes, de débloquer pleins de choses, de faire avancer cette histoire loufoque et nawakeske ... 15€ déjà rentabilisé, même SI, à 20€ je pense que ça peut sembler un peut excessif, car comme indiqué rien n'a bougé ou presque sur les remakes fait depuis sa sortie sur PS2, j'avais lut que sa release PC était catastrophique en terme de technique, en quasi 7h de jeu je n'ai eu aucun bug, et tout semble avoir été corrigé d'après les patch sortient. Disgaea 2 est prévu pour Janvier 2017, sachant que sur console j'ai cru comprendre qu'on en était au 5, les éditeurs nippon découvre le PC et ça prend du temps ... (Blazblue, Final Fantasy, tous ces Schmups qui sortent du cercueil)(IG l'anglais n'est pas un problème, je suis loin du bilingue)

*Battlerite*
Et là j'ai mon jeu multi, qui ne prend pas la tête avec des parties de 45min gaché au bout de 5 par des pick-up autistes, du 2v2 ou 3v3, ça dure à tout casser 7min la partie, c'est rapide IG, ça demande du skill, et de la tactique comme dans tous moba, sauf qu'on est en late game direct, pas de farm, pas d'harrass etc etc ... Donc si on tombe avec un autiste il faut se le farcir +/-5min avant de relancer la loterie à mongol du matchmaking.Mais bon avec l'âge, les joueurs amis se faisant plus rare, d'avoir un jeu compétitif (type moba) jouable à 2, c'est bonheur.Pour ce qu'est le jeu : du Bloodline Champions n'y plus n'y moins, avec une esthétique plus cool/pixar/Bnet (ça c'est dans les -), un gameplay solide et jouissif, des rebondissements à la pelle pendant les combats : ce combats où avec 10% d'HP j'en tue un qui en a encore 30%, puis je descend le second à 20% (qui était à 50%+), je tombe à 3hp, mais BAM le talent est là et je pown :fapfapfap:.Ce jeu est bon mangez en !!!

PS : Resident Evil c'est devenu de la merde depuis trop longtemps ...

----------


## FrousT

> 2/10 sur l'échelle de Resident Evil.


Oui mais lequel  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Rigidité à 2/10 sur l'échelle de Resident Evil. Donc ça va.


Alors que ma bite, là, c'est 8/10 direct sur l'échelle de rigidité.

----------


## Zerger

> j'ai lut qu'il était faisable en suivant la trame principale en ~30h, et qu'un autiste pouvait y passer 1k heures, en montant des persos lvl 9999 à l'infini, et comme j'ai les fesses entre ces deux chaises : perfectoJ'avance doucement, juste fait le 1er chapitre de la trame, je tâche de comprendre tout ce que le jeu propose.


Je te confirme, le jeu est bourré de mécanismes et de trucs à faire. Tu peux passer un temps fou (quasi infini) à essayer d'abuser des mécanimes du jeu pour faire monter en niveau tes persos et ton équippement.
En plus, j'ai trouvé le jeu assez drôle avec d'excellentes voix anglaises.

Ca me fait penser que j'ai une partie sur Disgaea2 pas loin de la fin, faudrait que je motive à le finir (En terme de contenu, ca va encore plus loin  ::P: )

----------


## schouffy

> Alors que ma bite, là, c'est 8/10 direct sur l'échelle de rigidité.


Comment enchainer après ça ?

*The Dark Mod*
L'intention est louable et l'ambiance Thief est bien retranscrite mais il y a deux gros défauts :
- l'IA est un peu foireuse, y'a l'air d'avoir un peu d'aléatoire dans les réactions et c'est très fréquent de voir des mecs bloqués par une boucle de comportement ou un pathfinding foireux. Dans un jeu d'infiltration c'est un no-go.
- C'est juste un ensemble de fan missions, et comme souvent, les maps faites par des fans ça pue un peu la merde. J'ai fait 4 ou 5 missions et elles étaient toutes médiocres. Si qqun en connait des bien, faites tourner les noms svp !
- Un troisième petit défaut pour la route, le framerate est un peu instable et c'est assez désagréable. Je préfère un jeu plus moche mais fluide, comme Thief 1 ou 2.
Bref je suis fan de tous les Thief (j'ai même bien aimé le dernier malgré tous ses défauts), mais je peux pas recommander TDM.

*FEAR 2*
ça bute. Il est un poil trop dur en hard, mais trop facile en moyen, du coup j'y joue en moyen en mode semi-speedrun, rythme effrené et gunfights de fou. J'en suis à la moitié du jeu au bout de deux heures, mais c'est que du bonheur.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Je joue à *Brothers : A tale of two sons*. 
> Le coup du "plateformer" coop qui se joue en solo, c'est très bien trouvé. Pour ceusses qui ne connaissent pas, on dirige 2 gamins à la manette, 1 par stick. C'est mignon et poétique, ça manque un peu de flingues et de monstres en vue FPS mais ça détend le slip, c'est très très sympa.


Et une fois fini tu en penseras encore plus de bien.
Ce jeu n'a vraiment rien d'extraordinaire, mais il propose une très belle cohérence entre son thème, son histoire et la narration qui va avec, sa DA et son gameplay. Un vrai moment de fraicheur, et en plus c'est sacrément mignon ! 
Si tu es équipé sache qu'il gagne encore à être joué en 3DVision avec laquelle il est parfaitement compatible ; vertiges réguliers garantis.

----------


## Narushima

> *The Dark Mod*
> Si qqun en connait des bien, faites tourner les noms svp !


J'y avais joué il y a longtemps, et j'en garde un très bon souvenir.
Je m'étais aidé de cette liste sur leur forum pour trouver des missions de qualité. Celles de Springheel étaient bonnes, avec A Score to Settle et sa suite, A Reputation to Uphold.

----------


## schouffy

Flûte j'étais tombé sur le même thread et j'ai essayé la plupart des "top".
Rien que la première, celle "officielle" (Tears of St Lucia) commence quand même par un garde impossible de passer incognito dans un couloir éclairé  ::(:

----------


## wiotts

> *Battlerite*
> Donc si on tombe avec un autiste il faut se le farcir +/-5min avant de relancer la loterie à mongol du matchmaking.


Viens sur le mumble canard, canal "dungeon defender" (à défaut d'un chan dédié), comme ça l'autiste, tu l'auras aussi en vocal  ::siffle::

----------


## znokiss

> *FEAR 2*
> ça bute. Il est un poil trop dur en hard, mais trop facile en moyen, du coup j'y joue en moyen en mode semi-speedrun, rythme effrené et gunfights de fou. J'en suis à la moitié du jeu au bout de deux heures, mais c'est que du bonheur.


Vendu !
Ça fait 3 jours que je scrolle ma liste steam en cherchant un FPS défouloir. J'ai claqué tous les Serious Sam, Unreal, Red Faction, j'ai pas les derniers Doom ou Wolfenstein (5€ en promo max, telle est ma devise) et mon heure de test sur Rage ne m'avais pas convaincu. 
J'espère juste qu'il ne fait pas 87.3 Go à télécharger.

----------


## Zerger

> Vendu !
> Ça fait 3 jours que je scrolle ma liste steam en cherchant un FPS défouloir. J'ai claqué tous les Serious Sam, Unreal, Red Faction, j'ai pas les derniers Doom ou Wolfenstein (5€ en promo max, telle est ma devise) et mon heure de test sur Rage ne m'avais pas convaincu. 
> J'espère juste qu'il ne fait pas 87.3 Go à télécharger.


Devil Daggers !! 

Et il fait bien moins que 87.3go et coute 5 euros tout pile !

----------


## znokiss

Pas con, mais je cherche plus une campagne avec si possible un semblant de scénar, pas un truc arcado-survival.

----------


## Zerger

Ah pour le coup c'est cuit. L'intrigue de Devil Daggers se résume à "Bon, combien de secondes tu vas tenir avant de crever?"  ::P: 

Mais sinon, ca reste un bon défouloir pour pas cher, plus prenant qu'il n'y parait. Hesite pas à le tester si tu trouves un billet de 5 euros par terre  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pas con, mais je cherche plus une campagne avec si possible un semblant de scénar, pas un truc arcado-survival.


Pas sûr que Painkiller réponde à ton cahier des charges, mais au cas où ...

----------


## Shapa

Dragon Quest: Builders. Minecraft choupi avec une histoire. J'aime pas Minecraft, je me suis levé exprès tôt ce matin pour jouer à ce jeu. Super surprise PS4

----------


## Narushima

> Flûte j'étais tombé sur le même thread et j'ai essayé la plupart des "top".


À croire que nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs.
Et que les miennes sont plus basses.

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Je te confirme, le jeu est bourré de mécanismes et de trucs à faire. Tu peux passer un temps fou (quasi infini) à essayer d'abuser des mécanimes du jeu pour faire monter en niveau tes persos et ton équippement.
> En plus, j'ai trouvé le jeu assez drôle avec d'excellentes voix anglaises.
> 
> Ca me fait penser que j'ai une partie sur Disgaea2 pas loin de la fin, faudrait que je motive à le finir (En terme de contenu, ca va encore plus loin )


Le jeux à un univers assez amusant oui, par contre j'ai mis les voix en VO, et elles sont, elles aussi très bien ... mais je ne les comprend pas. :D




> Viens sur le mumble canard, canal "dungeon defender" (à défaut d'un chan dédié), comme ça l'autiste, tu l'auras aussi en vocal


Je mumble pas, c'est contre ma religion désolé ... : / (certificat blabla, interface discutable esthétiquement... etc), tous débat technique sur le sujet sera violemment jeté à la rue par moi même, je ne tiens pas à être objectif sur ce sujet ...  :ouaiouai: 
Mais j'ai/nous avons un serveur TS volontier, et je tolère complètement les autistes en vocal, si ils écoutent leur accompagnateur, un peut, de temps en temps, parfois, jeu (Battlerite) de mesure pénienne oblige.

----------


## hisvin

> *The Dark Mod*
> L'intention est louable et l'ambiance Thief est bien retranscrite mais il y a deux gros défauts :
> - l'IA est un peu foireuse, y'a l'air d'avoir un peu d'aléatoire dans les réactions et c'est très fréquent de voir des mecs bloqués par une boucle de comportement ou un pathfinding foireux. Dans un jeu d'infiltration c'est un no-go.
> - C'est juste un ensemble de fan missions, et comme souvent, les maps faites par des fans ça pue un peu la merde. J'ai fait 4 ou 5 missions et elles étaient toutes médiocres. Si qqun en connait des bien, faites tourner les noms svp !
> - Un troisième petit défaut pour la route, le framerate est un peu instable et c'est assez désagréable. Je préfère un jeu plus moche mais fluide, comme Thief 1 ou 2.
> Bref je suis fan de tous les Thief (j'ai même bien aimé le dernier malgré tous ses défauts), mais je peux pas recommander TDM.


Il y a une nouvelle version qui va arriver avec une modif de l'IA entre autre.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so3hPDySfxw&html5=1

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai commencé Ghost Recon Future Soldier et... c'est atrocement mauvais.  ::o: 

Déjà c'est scripté jusqu'à la moelle, t'as un script qui vient te couper dans l'action toutes les 3 secondes.
Sinon c'est une simulation de cheater, t'as tellement de gadgets abusés style wallhack que y'a pas vraiment de challenge même en difficulté max (faut juste pas foncer dans le tas parce que tu meurs vite).
Y'a plein de petits défauts qui s'additionnent, truc con mais quand les ennemis te repèrent, ils ont pas la moindre réaction, y'a juste un marqueur qui s'affole, pour un jeu à moitié calqué sur Splinter Cell ça la fout mal.
Par dessus t'as une histoire bien puante (le jeu qui se permet en plus de rajouter des petites scènes choc genre un soldat qui va violer une meuf cash dès le début de la deuxième mission, juste pour justifier les massacres que le joueur va perpétrer) avec la narration la moins accrocheuse que j'ai pu voir (première cinématique tu passes déjà en mode OSEF).

J'essaierai les modes secondaire voir ce que ça vaut, le multi a l'air vaguement sympa mais a surtout l'air ultra frustrant si je m'y lance comme ça seul (j'ai fais une partie, ça consistait à me faire flinguer en une demi-seconde dans le dos en essayant d'atteindre l'objectif), mais je pense même pas continuer la campagne, et je doute que ça soit plus intéressant en coop (heureusement que j'ai pas fait acheter ça à mes potes, ils m'en auraient voulu).

----------


## znokiss

> Pas sûr que Painkiller réponde à ton cahier des charges, mais au cas où ...


Très bien vu, mais déjà fait en long et en large. Mais je viens de télécharger FEAR2, ça devrais m'occuper un peu.

----------


## Nono

Ouais, il est bien FEAR 2, assez nerveux, moins futé que son prédécesseur, avec moins de jumpscares mais une ambiance beaucoup plus prenante. Il a attrapé une ou deux maladies vénériennes en passant sur console, mais rien de dramatique :
- des contrôles souris pas trop paramétrables
- un bouton "je fais caca derrière du mobilier" qui ne sert à rien sur PC

Même le DLC m'a amusé, c'est dire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> - un bouton "je fais caca derrière du mobilier" qui ne sert à rien sur PC


?

Je vois pas de trop de quoi il peut s'agir, à part peut-être la possibilité de renverser plein de trucs, mais ça c'est utile. (En plus d'être assez cool)

----------


## Krabator

Certains vont m'envier !!!

Je joue à "*Chrono Trigger*" sur DS... je n'avais jamais joué à ce jeu.

Je dois avouer que je comprends pourquoi il représente pour certains le top du RPG (de l'époque)
Très bien contruit dans son scenario, le gameplay est different des standards de l'époque... c'est un jeu qui ne stresse pas le joueur.

Vraiment bon pour le moment.

C'est l'apéro avant de m'attaquer à *Final Fantasy XV*  ::): 
C'est ma passe Square, vu qu'avant Chrono Trigger j'ai terminé *Dragon Quest IV* sur DS également.

----------


## Zerger

> Certains vont m'envier !!!
> 
> Je joue à "*Chrono Trigger*" sur DS... je n'avais jamais joué à ce jeu.


C'te chance, je t'envie  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

> Très bien vu, mais déjà fait en long et en large. Mais je viens de télécharger FEAR2, ça devrais m'occuper un peu.



Je te recommande chaudement le Mod http://www.moddb.com/mods/fear-resurrection si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait. C'est très bien et assez soigné en plus de proposer pas mal de challenge. 
Le mod est ancien mais son dev travail toujours dessus (actuellement sur le niveau interval 5 ).

----------


## schouffy

Tiens je vais me faire ce mod aussi. FEAR 2 ça se finit en 5 heures, et la première moitié est bien meilleure que la deuxième je trouve, donc je vais enchaîner sur les premiers intervals moddés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il a attrapé une ou deux maladies vénériennes en passant sur console, mais rien de dramatique :


Et un FOV de chie par défaut, heureusement facile à changer dans un cfg.

----------


## Nono

*Transistor*

La direction artistique est autant un OVNI que dans Bastion. C'est très chouette. je regrette un peu l'effet qui faisait apparaître les niveaux sous nos pieds. Mais Cloudbank est vraiment réussi. Le ventre du Spine est splendide.

Ca reprend pas mal de mécanismes de Bastion. Globalement, ceux-ci nous sont exposés de manière plus directe. C'est toujours autant le bonheur à prendre en main.

Quelques différences :
- Le système qui permet d'utiliser des armes en actif, complément, ou passif est original et plutôt sympa. On peut plus personnaliser notre arsenal que dans Bastion.
- Les zones de défis ont été regroupées, plus besoin de parcourir la carte pour les faire. Par contre, on n'y a pas accès en permanence (mais assez souvent dans le jeu).
- D'ailleurs, il n'y a plus de carte, ni de hub central ou un retrouve nos artisans, nos PNJ, nos trucs collectés, etc. Le jeu est donc plus linéaire, et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moins à fouiller dans les niveaux. On débloque des nouveaux pouvoirs avec l'XP, et c'est tout.
- L'intrigue me semble pour l'instant moins élaborée que dans Bastion. Ca coïncide avec le fait que le jeu est linéaire. On avance pour castagner 4 types qui apparemment ont fait une grosse connerie typique des mégalomanes.
- Le narrateur est remplacé par euh le "truc" qui nous accompagne dans notre épée, et qui nous parle. Ça fonctionne très bien aussi.
- Les combats bénéficient d'une pause où on peut planifier ses attaques, c'est assez rigolo. Par contre, cette fonction se recharge trop vite et rend le jeu trop facile. Mais...
- ... comme dans Bastion, il est possible d'utiliser des malus qui rendent les combats plus difficiles, et qui refilent plus d'XP en échange.

C'est chouette, mais moins prenant que Bastion. Je ne saurais dire pourquoi. Transistor va à l'essentiel, en reprenant tout ce qui a marché dans Bastion : c'est donc plutôt une qualité.
Peut-être que les combats sont moins trépidants, malgré la personnalisation avancée de nos pouvoirs. Peut-être que le hub de Bastion nous donnait un air de liberté, que l'on perd complètement dans Transistor.

Je pense que j'irai jusqu'à la fin, mais c'est surtout parce qu'il a la réputation d'être court. Ceci dit, Gog m'indique 6 heures de jeu, et j'en suis au Spine (et si j'ai bien compris il me reste trois protagonistes à rencontrer sur 4).
Je ne sais pas s'il y a un New Game+, mais ce sera sans moi (contrairement à Bastion).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Tiens je vais me faire ce mod aussi. FEAR 2 ça se finit en 5 heures, et la première moitié est bien meilleure que la deuxième je trouve, donc je vais enchaîner sur les premiers intervals moddés.


Le DLC de FEAR 2 est pas mal, sinon. De bons niveaux et une grosse ambiance.




> Et un FOV de chie par défaut, heureusement facile à changer dans un cfg.


Pas du tout, le FOV est de 85° par défaut. C'est tout à fait convenable et la quasi-totalité des FPS PC sortis la même année étaient en dessous.

----------


## schouffy

Nope, 65 par défaut, j'ai justement du mettre 85 dans le cfg.
Je prendrai le DLC, j'en avais jamais entendu parler avant et les review steam sont pas géniales mais bon ça doit pas durer bien longtemps au pire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ah mais je suis bête, c'est vertical le FOV dans FEAR 2. (Vu qu'avec le développement multiplateforme l'accent est mis sur les écrans 16:9) 
Mais du coup c'est même plus large que ça, un FOV de 65° vertical c'est en réalité équivalent ou supérieur à 90° selon ton écran.

----------


## Nono

> ?Je vois pas de trop de quoi il peut s'agir, à part peut-être la possibilité de renverser plein de trucs, mais ça c'est utile. (En plus d'être assez cool)


Oui, c'est ça, on renverse des trucs pour se cacher derrière. Ça sent quand même le truc pour permettre aux joueurs de gamepad de prendre le temps de viser.
Même en laissant les gamepads tranquilles, ce ne sont pas les séquences que j'ai préféré du jeu. Je me souviens n'avoir utiliser cette fonction que dans les zones où il y avait des couloirs, et pas d'autre choix pour survivre. D'ailleurs on se sent un peu obligé dans ces moments là. Mais ces zones ne sont pas légions dans ma mémoire, donc c'est pas envahissant.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Pour avoir joué à une partie du jeu sur consoles je peux dire que la fonction renverser tu l'utiliseras jamais sur cette version du jeu, c'est beaucoup trop pénible vu qu'avec la manette t'as plus de mal à viser. C'est sur PC que ça peut être utile parce que tu peux viser rapidement le meuble ou le banc que tu veux renverser et ne pas perdre de temps. C'est pas utile pour se planquer vu que tu va quand même te prendre les balles mais par contre ça permet de bondir par delà l'objet que t'as renversé pour prendre les ennemis de vitesse.

Après c'est assez situationnel effectivement. J'ai plus pris ça comme un détail immersif que comme un élément de gameplay.

----------


## znokiss

> Je te recommande chaudement le Mod http://www.moddb.com/mods/fear-resurrection si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait. C'est très bien et assez soigné en plus de proposer pas mal de challenge. 
> Le mod est ancien mais son dev travail toujours dessus (actuellement sur le niveau interval 5 ).


Je note, je note. Merci  :;):

----------


## FrousT

@nono : pour l'intrigue concernant transistor faut attendre la fin pour comprendre où ils veulent en venir, j'ai bien aimé l'explication pour le coup. Par contre le boss de fin est un peu decevant et la fin est un peu trop vite expédié c'est dommage.

Apres l'ambiance la DA et la musique gomme la plupart des défauts du jeu tellement elle est malade  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

J'approche du boss final de *Furi* en mode Furieux  :Sweat:  (me reste d'abord la gamine à se taper, mais ca sera la petite friandise avant d'attaquer le gros gros morceau)

Redécouvrir chaque boss est vraiment sympa (sauf quand ils déclenchent leur attaque ultime, la c'est nettement moins drôle, surtout avec la sniper  ::O: ), redécouvrir les dialogues pour comprendre cette fois-ci les double sens est très chouette aussi. Bref, je m'accroche, j'ai mal aux doigts mais j'ai espoir d'aller jusqu'au bout !

----------


## leeoneil

Moi je découvre en ce moment "*L.A. Noire*".
Certaines expressions et certains visages sont hallucinants de réalisme !  J'ai été bluffé, surtout vu l'âge du jeu !  ::O: 
Bon, et puis certaines fois c'est dégueulasse aussi !  ::O: 

Bon je début juste, je n'ai pas vraiment vu d'intérêt à la ville monde ouvert....

----------


## Koma

Il n'y en a aucun. A part les enquêtes, la ville de LA n'est modélisée que pour la gloire des artistes du studio et des ingé 3D et textures.

C'est un peu comme Mafia 2, il n'y a absolument rien à y faire si ce n'est visiter la ville virtuellement (l'aboutissement du jeu finalement, c'est ce qui se fait dans cet article) ou collectionner des bagnoles... (de mémoire, à moins que ça ne soit dans Mafia 2).

Après, si t'es courageux, tu peux refaire le jeu pour tenter les enquêtes différemment, mieux les réussir, mais honnêtement ça ne change pas la donne.

----------


## Markoraf

Je confirme : aucun intérêt! A part se déplacer entre les enquêtes, et répondre à des urgences, explorer la ville n'a aucun intérêt. D'ailleurs les devs se rendent compte que même se déplacer pour les enquêtes devient chiant au bout d'un moment puisqu'ils te proposent de monter à la place du passager pour passer lesdits déplacements.

Bon par contre, j'ai adoré l'ambiance film noir qui se dégage du jeu, le système d'enquêtes et cette modélisation des expressions faciales.

----------


## FrousT

> Certaines expressions et certains visages sont hallucinants de réalisme !


*clique*

----------


## schouffy

> Ah mais je suis bête, c'est vertical le FOV dans FEAR 2. (Vu qu'avec le développement multiplateforme l'accent est mis sur les écrans 16:9) 
> Mais du coup c'est même plus large que ça, un FOV de 65° vertical c'est en réalité équivalent ou supérieur à 90° selon ton écran.


Ben non... J'avais un fov horrible au lancement qui me foutait la gerbe, et après un petit réglage à 85 dans le cfg ça allait beaucoup mieux.
Et c'est pas placebo car je voyais bien mes modèles d'armes qui étaient plus "loin".

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a plein de facteurs qui ont pu te gêner, notamment le HUD énorme, les modèles des armes qui sont aussi assez grands, ou encore le fait que les environnements du jeu sont quand même vachement étriqués, mais le FOV dans ce jeu est bel et bien vertical et si cette valeur est réglée sur 65 par défaut ça veut dire que le FOV est plus ou moins à 90° de base et que toi tu as y joué avec un FOV de 110°.

Ça m'arrive aussi hein, Rainbow Six Siege je peux tout simplement pas y jouer si le slider du champ de vision est pas réglé au minimum sur 70 (Alors que c'est la valeur verticale et que ça fait donc un FOV de 100° horizontal) alors que d'autres jeux avec un FOV horizontal de 75° ne me dérangent pas. T'as aussi la plupart des joueurs qui pensent encore que le FOV de jeux comme Crysis 2 et Bad Company 2 est de 50° et se plaignent d'avoir du mal à jouer avec les paramètres par défaut voir de maux de tête alors qu'en fait le FOV de ces jeux est de 80° dans les deux cas. Il y a certains jeux avec lesquels on peut être très mal à l'aise pour plein de raisons différentes même si sur le papier il n'y a rien d'inhabituel. 

Une méthode très simple pour voir si le FOV d'un jeu est vertical c'est de le régler sur 110 ou 100.  Si il y a un effet de distorsion prononcé ça veut dire que le FOV réel est bien plus élevé que ce que t'as mis et qu'il faut faire la conversion pour obtenir le FOV horizontal que tu veux: http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfb...calculator.php

----------


## schouffy

Alors je comprends pas comment ça marche. Un FOV vertical de 85 me donnerait un fov horizontal d'environ 115. Dans Quake 3 je jouais avec un fov 110 et j'avais déjà un effet fisheye assez prononcé, là c'est pas le cas du tout, au contraire j'ai tendance à le trouver encore un peu trop faible.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Là je sais pas quoi dire, j'ai déjà mis le FOV de FEAR 2 sur 90 pour voir et j'avais eu un effet de distorsion qui commençait à apparaître, ce qui serait impossible si le FOV était HOR+. C'était au point où je suis tout de suite repassé à la valeur par défaut. Au contraire j'ai jamais repéré de problèmes avec Quake 3 même avec un FOV élevé. Je pense simplement qu'il y a une grosse part de subjectif dans certains cas, (J'ai le même problème que toi mais sur R6 Siege qui a un FOV minimal de 90° que je trouve pourtant injouable) mais pour FEAR 2 le letterboxing sur les écrans 16:10 et d'autres facteurs liés à l'interface et aux modèles des armes ont pu jouer.

----------


## Narushima

> Bon, et puis certaines fois c'est dégueulasse aussi !


Ce veil homme dit-il la vérité ?  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Alors je comprends pas comment ça marche. Un FOV vertical de 85 me donnerait un fov horizontal d'environ 115. Dans Quake 3 je jouais avec un fov 110 et j'avais déjà un effet fisheye assez prononcé, là c'est pas le cas du tout, au contraire j'ai tendance à le trouver encore un peu trop faible.


Oui mais peut-être que sur Quake 3 tu jouais en 4/3. Sur des écrans plus larges, c'est logique de pouvoir supporter un fov horizontal plus large.

----------


## FrousT

> Ce veil homme dit-il la vérité ?


Ahahahahah  ::XD::

----------


## sebarnolds

Franchement, une fois sur deux, la lecture des indices sur le visage se faisait au pif pour moi. Et les déplacements étaient d'un chiant... J'ai pas eu le courage de le finir celui-là.

----------


## Momock

> Franchement, une fois sur deux, la lecture des indices sur le visage se faisait au pif pour moi. Et les déplacements étaient d'un chiant... J'ai pas eu le courage de le finir celui-là.


Les déplacements? Tu te mets à la place du co-pilote pour que ton collègue conduise, et ça te TP là où t'indique.

Pas vraiment ce qu'il y a de plus relou dans le jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

> Franchement, une fois sur deux, la lecture des indices sur le visage se faisait au pif pour moi.


Mais pareil.  ::XD:: 

Premier interrogatoire (qui sert de tuto, la honte...), pas moyen d'arriver à quoi que ce soit, et je me suis même fait pourrir par mon supérieur en passant...
J'ai rage quit et j'ai désinstallé le jeu dans la foulée. De. La. Merde.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème c'est que décrypter les expressions d'un visage ça ne s'apprend pas comme ça.
Alors sois tu fais ça bien et les trois quarts des joueurs ne pigeront pas les expressions, soit tu  grossis le trait pour que le joueur devine facilement et ça rend le procédé inutile.
Une fausse bonne idée en somme. Dommage l'histoire et la narration son plutôt sympas à côté de ça, et l'ambiance est tip-top.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là je joue à *Dreamfall: Chapters*, parce que j'avais bien aimé l'histoire de _Dreamfall: The Longest Journey_, et que je voulais connaitre la suite.

Déjà, d'entrée de jeu on remarque qu'un des principaux défaut du précédent opus a été enfin corrigé, à savoir les doublages, qui sont bien mieux joués. C'est aussi assez joli graphiquement, mais Unity oblige, on a parfois des chutes de fps assez vertigineuses "pour rien", en particulier dans la grande map d'Europolis. 
Les devs ont aussi eu la décence de jeter aux oubliettes les phases de combats, vraiment bien merdique dans l'opus précédent; donc ici on est bel et bien face à un jeu d'aventure en 3D, comme promis.

J'en suis encore au début (je dois avoir je pense 3h de jeu dans les pattes), mais pour l'instant c'est très plaisant, bien qu'assez facile pour ce qui est des énigmes.

----------


## schouffy

Pour satisfaire mes envies de pan pan boum boum du moment, je me refais *Max Payne 3* et :Bave: 
C'est vraiment une série à part dans mon coeur, j'ai adoré et fait chaque épisode plusieurs fois, le personnage principal est sûrement un de mes préférés, ce voice acting  ::wub:: , les gunfights sont excellents et en difficile c'est assez difficile, on meurt très vite. Les animations et ragdolls sont jouissifs, y'a plein de particules, ça pète dans tous les sens.
Par contre ce qui est moins cool c'est que le "truc" Rockstar m'a pas repris mes sauvegardes de la dernière fois, donc je suis obligé de me retaper le mode story ultra verbeux et découpé pour jouer en arcade  ::(:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Après vu la qualité de l'histoire, c'est pas un drame les cinématiques impossible à zapper.
J'ai réinstallé Max Payne 3 il y a peu aussi et je me suis moi aussi rendu compte que je n'avais plus ma sauvegarde terminée de l'année dernière, du coup j'ai passé quelques heures uniquement sur le multijoueur (Tu devrais essayer voir, de temps en temps il y a quelques parties remplies) mais prochainement je compte bien me refaire l'histoire en entier une deuxième fois avant d'essayer les modes bonus. C'est tellement mieux que Max Payne 2 à absolument tous les niveaux, je comprends pas comment ce jeu peut être considéré comme le maillon faible de la série.

----------


## schouffy

On peut zapper les cinématiques une fois le chargement en fond terminé en fait.
Je suis pas trop fan de l'histoire (je m'en rappelle même pas trop en fait), mais ce personnage  :Bave:  du coup je souffre pas trop de les revoir, mais c'est quand même très découpé, par moments c'est vraiment cutscene à chaque porte.

Le multi y'a pas de bullet time j'imagine ? Donc c'est un TPS cover classique où je vais me faire poncer par des professionnels ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a du Bullet time en multijoueur, t'as une jauge qui se remplit au fur et à mesure et tu peux la vider soit en utilisant une capacité qui va donner des bonus à ton groupe, soit en activant le bullet time plusieurs fois de suite. Et même quand il y a pas de bullet time c'est clairement pas un cover shooter, ça bouge pas mal et tu fais des actions de fou par moment. (Sauter d'une fenêtre d'un bâtiment pour arroser les joueurs qui se trouvent dans la rue tout en leur atterrissant dessus, échapper à un tir fatal en plongeant en arrière...)

Par contre c'est très mal équilibré, il y a plus beaucoup de monde et les joueurs restants ont un QI qui va dans les négatifs:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/67...=#post10292358

Mais comme les bases sont excellentes ça reste amusant quelques heures. Tous les TPS basés sur le modèle Gears of War/Uncharted devraient avoir des mouvements aussi fondamentalement satisfaisants et interactifs.

----------


## schouffy

Ok vendu je vais tester ça quand j'ai fini l'histoire. Le netcode est correct ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'ai eu quelques morts étranges de mon coté comme celui des ennemis mais pour un essai de quelques heures rien de dramatique. Par contre lorsque tu te retrouve avec des joueurs russes le ping crève le plafond. (Et vu qu'ils ont l'air de constituer 60% de la population restante sur le multi...)

----------


## Gloppy

Malgré un backlog de ouf avec un paquet de "grosses pointures" que j'avais hâte d'essayer, je me suis récemment lancé dans *Far Cry Primal*. Avec la particularité de m'être arrêté au premier Far Cry, même si j'ai brièvement joué au 2, au 3 et à Blood Dragon. La toile de fond préhistorique m'intéressait particulièrement, ainsi que l'ambiance à la fois bucolique et sauvage promise. 
Parce que je n'ai pas énormément de temps, que je ne suis pas le king des FPS et que je n'ai pas envie de mourir whatmillions de fois, je joue en mode normal, avec la plupart des aides présentes dans l'interface. Mais l'une des forces du jeu, dans sa version actuelle, est de permettre une aventure assez différente selon le mode de difficulté choisi. On peut vraiment s'amuser à survivre dans un univers très dur, avec une interface minimaliste. La mort peut alors surgir très vite, de n'importe où, et il faut être très observateur et très prudent. Ça change clairement le gameplay par rapport à ma manière très "bourrine" de procéder, surtout depuis que je suis accompagné d'un compagnon à quatre pattes redoutable. 

J'ai joué pendant 15 heures et le jeu m'indique une progression de 27%. Ceci dit, entre autres parce qu'au départ je me suis pris pour un explorateur et n'ai pas différencié missions principales et secondaires, je commence à ressentir l'aspect répétitif visiblement typique de la série et du game design "propre mais sans prise de risques" caractéristique des productions Ubi Soft. À ce stade, je pense me concentrer sur l'avancée histoire, qui est au second plan, comme l'annonçaient les critiques de la presse. J'aimerais bien terminer le jeu avant de m'en être lassé (peut-être que corser un peu la difficulté m'y aidera). 

Dans les bons points, j'aime l'ambiance des terres d'Oros, je trouve que les personnages clés sont bien trouvés et bien interprétés (même si certains me paraissent avoir la peau un peu claire et que je me demande parfois si le marketing n'est pas intervenu là-dedans, j'apprécie qu'ils n'aient pas un look de mannequins ou de super-héros). La création d'une langue préhistorique est assez classe, en plus de simplifier la localisation. 
Et le travail sur le son est à la hauteur du reste de l'ambiance. 

Bref, une assez bonne surprise pour moi qui ne suis pas familier des mécanismes de Far Cry. (Pas sûr par contre que je m'attaque au 3 ou au 4 avant un bon moment...)

----------


## balinbalan

> Le problème c'est que décrypter les expressions d'un visage ça ne s'apprend pas comme ça.
> Alors sois tu fais ça bien et les trois quarts des joueurs ne pigeront pas les expressions, soit tu  grossis le trait pour que le joueur devine facilement et ça rend le procédé inutile.
> Une fausse bonne idée en somme. Dommage l'histoire et la narration son plutôt sympas à côté de ça, et l'ambiance est tip-top.


Petite question en passant: peut-on réussir toutes les enquêtes ou certaines sont-elles scriptées pour qu'on échoue afin de faire progresser l'histoire? Je crois me souvenir d'enquêtes ou même en ayant tout fouillé, le seul suspect possible était pas le coupable.

----------


## Supergounou

> Là je joue à *Dreamfall: Chapters*, parce que j'avais bien aimé l'histoire de _Dreamfall: The Longest Journey_, et que je voulais connaitre la suite.
> 
> Déjà, d'entrée de jeu on remarque qu'un des principaux défaut du précédent opus a été enfin corrigé, à savoir les doublages, qui sont bien mieux joués. C'est aussi assez joli graphiquement, mais Unity oblige, on a parfois des chutes de fps assez vertigineuses "pour rien", en particulier dans la grande map d'Europolis. 
> Les devs ont aussi eu la décence de jeter aux oubliettes les phases de combats, vraiment bien merdique dans l'opus précédent; donc ici on est bel et bien face à un jeu d'aventure en 3D, comme promis.
> 
> J'en suis encore au début (je dois avoir je pense 3h de jeu dans les pattes), mais pour l'instant c'est très plaisant, bien qu'assez facile pour ce qui est des énigmes.


La vostfr est sortie?

----------


## Illynir

Non.

----------


## Supergounou

Les salauds, ça devait arriver 1 mois après la release du 5ème livre  ::'(: 
Les allemands l'ont déjà, eux.

----------


## Illynir

Non mais ce jeu c'est du foutage de gueule en barre. On devait même avoir des voix FR à la base qui ont été annulé et ils font les morts depuis Juin...

----------


## Herr Peter

> La vostfr est sortie?


Si c'est sous-titré en français, et même l'épisode 5 (c'est un mec du staff GOG qui me l'avait confirmé).

----------


## Euklif



----------


## Illynir

La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, il y a deux mois, quand je mettais en français j'avais la moitié des sous titre en anglais non traduit en tout cas et le chapitre 4 et 5 ne l'était pas du tout eux. Je retenterai mais ça m'avais laissé une très mauvaise impression dés le début en tout cas... Et d'après quelques commentaire Steam c'est toujours le cas pour des dialogues entier encore en Anglais. J'appelle pas ça vraiment une traduction moi, surtout vu la qualité de ces derniers.

----------


## Euklif

J'ai pas beaucou avancé (et a priori, j'vais pas le faire toute de suite tout de suite) donc je sais pas si c'est toujours le cas.

----------


## Narushima

> Les salauds, ça devait arriver 1 mois après la release du 5ème livre 
> Les allemands l'ont déjà, eux.


Les Allemands ont notre VOSTFR ? C'est pas la première fois qu'ils nous prennent un truc ou deux.  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> La vostfr est sortie?





> Les salauds, ça devait arriver 1 mois après la release du 5ème livre 
> Les allemands l'ont déjà, eux.


Ce qui est con, parce que je me demande bien ce que les allemands pouvaient avoir à foutre de la vostfr....

Edit : merde, grillé par Naru  :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

Oui, les blagues facile, c'est pour moi, mec. :Cigare:

----------


## hisvin

Après, il faut voir les ventes. Je n'ai pas eu l'impression que le jeu se soit super vendu par rapport à d'autres du même genre (Life is strange) et les ventes en France doivent être encore plus rachitiques d'autant que le jeu s'est fait défoncé sur CPC.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Le problème c'est que décrypter les expressions d'un visage ça ne s'apprend pas comme ça.


Oh, un épisode de Lie To Me ou deux, et hop, roulez gégène !

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Battleborn* (ps4), acheté pour 3euros. C'est pas aussi honteux que le net le laisse croire. Bon après je n'ai fait que le prologue.
*Overwatch* la map d'halloween "la veangeance de shakelstein". Je galère en mode normal. Les soigneurs sont random. Parfois ils se cantonnent à dézinguer plus qu'à ne soigner. Mais c'est une des rares fois où la map/le mode temporaire me plait vraiment voire plus que le mode compét' où je passe plus de temps à attendre un match suite à une déconnexion de coéquipier qu'à jouer.

----------


## schouffy

> Pour satisfaire mes envies de pan pan boum boum du moment, je me refais *Max Payne 3* et


C'était trop bien, je me le refais en "old school" et  :Bave:  :Bave: 
C'est fou comme la fin du jeu est beaucoup plus dure que le début et fait progresser le joueur. Là en difficulté max j'ai roulé sur les 8 premiers chapitres alors que j'avais galéré sur quelques endroits en difficulté 3/5.

----------


## schouffy

Bon ben j'ai roulé sur tout le jeu mais renseignements pris "Old School" c'est pas le mode le plus difficile :x
Raah c'était bien n'empêche. Faudra que je fasse les NY Minute maintenant.

----------


## Harest

Toujours sur *Grim Dawn* (acheté en prenant l'Humble Monthly). Fini le mode normal (1 mort), puis le mode elite (+ 21 morts), reste le mode ultimate.
Le build (Nightblade/Arcanist - Phantasmal Blade et seulement récemment Devastation) consomme pas mal d'énergie, je mettais que du stuff avec de la regen pour être tranquille en augmentant le skill principal modérément pour pas regen moins que nécessaire. Mais ça limite pas mal le stuff, et je trouve rarement du stuff meilleur que celui déjà équipé. J'ai longtemps gardé des items de niveau 25/30 en étant niveau 50+. J'étais pas trop mal niveau résistances à la moitié du mode elite on va dire. Et là avec encore 25% de perdus en Ultimate, le compteur de morts va surement exploser.

Edit : Les dots de saignement (avec les -25% res) piquent bien comme il faut, et ça commence à bien me gaver les petites AoE masquées par l'effet de bouclier que j'ai en continu. Si y'a bien un truc dont j'ai horreur c'est ça, des éléments mortels quasi invisibles. Faudra que je repasse dans les options des fois qu'il y ait ce qu'il faut pour régler ce soucis, sinon ça sent le rage quit. A moins d'enfin looter des légendaires corrects et de pouvoir max les resists partout sans perdre trop de regen énergie et de dps.

----------


## Chan

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*.

La promo sur le Psn à 24€ m'a permis de franchir le pas. J'hésitais énormément quand je lisais les tests (dont celui de Gamekult) et l'aspect objectifs tous les 100m me faisait flipper. 
Bon ben, c'est vachement bien en fait. 

Le jeu est fluide et plus rapide que le 1er, c'est toujours aussi joli et le son déchire. Ils ont rajouté des mouvements dont un que je trouve fantastique: pouvoir passer un angle en s'accrochant brièvement à un tuyau. Alors dit comme ça, ça paraît con mais je vous jure que ça change tout niveau déplacements.

Concernant les fameuses missions on a les livraisons et les courses qui sont totalement en accord avec l'univers du jeu, ca le fait. Attention,  tout est chronométré par contre, certaines sont vachement tendues. Il y a aussi quelques trucs de merde comme des balises d'autres joueurs placées un peu partout (quoique ça pousse à l'exploration), des affiches à pirater pour mettre son blazeuh et des puces à récupérer partout partout. 

On peut se TP d'abri en abri après avoir détruit la tour du quartier concerné (bon oui ça va hein. ). Là où c'est la classe internationale c'est qu'il s'en suit une fuite avec hélico et gardes au cul. Personnellement j'adore ces passages qui rappellent fortement le 1er.
On a un grappin, c'est moche mais ça sert surtout de raccourcis, mis à part certaines obligations dans des missions principales ou un écart de ouf entre deux quartiers,  on peut s'en passer. 

Le fait de débloquer des compétences me faisait flipper aussi mais bon c'est super rapide à monter en Xp,  du coup on se demande quand même si c'était vraiment nécessaire ce système de progression. 

À noter que sur Ps4 on peut régler le Fov, c'est fou. 
Bref, je kiff.

----------


## Herr Peter

*Epistory: Typing Chronicles
*
Comme son nom l'indique si bien, ce jeu est à faire uniquement à la manette. J'avais été dès le départ très enthousiaste de l'essayer, d'une part parce que la D.A. à base de décors et personnages faits façon origamis en jette vraiment, et en plus ça me rappelle de bons souvenirs de quand j'apprenais à taper à clavier sur mon vieux mac, il y a de cela quelques siècles.

Première bonne surprise en lançant le bousin: c'est très propre techniquement, et "malgré" le fait que le jeu soit fait sur Unity, aucun problème d'optimisation à déplorer. Les musiques sont aussi agréables, sans jamais être envahissantes.

Le jeu lui-même se joue un peu comme un _RPG-light_ où l'on incarne une petite fille montée sur un renard à 3 queues, et notre but est de réparer le monde du jeu, envahi par une sorte de malédiction. Les combats se font intégralement au clavier, et pour attaquer les ennemis, ils faut taper rapidement les mots écrits au-dessus d'eux. Rapidement, on acquiert des pouvoirs élémentaires (feu, glace, vent etc...), et certains ennemis sont bien entendu insensibles à certains d'entre eux, et donc il nous faut jongler en écrivant là aussi le nom du pouvoir, ce qui est vite stressant étant donné que les ennemis se reprochent de tous les côtés de notre héroïne, et que le moindre coup la _one-shot_.  

L'histoire se laisse suivre sans soucis, hormis quand la narration continue durant les combats, et du coup on peine à piger en ce qui a été raconté. 

Il y a aussi quelques énigmes à la Zelda, et le jeu a la bonne idée de s'adapter à la vitesse de frappe du joueur. Et comme j'ai tapé très rapidement depuis le début, maintenant j'en chie pas mal durant les combats  ::sad:: 

Bref, voilà un petit jeu qui est très propre et fait bien tout ce qu'il propose, et pour une dizaine d'euros, ça vaut clairement le détour.

----------


## poneyroux

*Mini-Metro*

J'ai commencé à """bosser"""" à 13h, je finis demain à midi.
Sauf que taffer le Dimanche là où je bosse c'est juste ne rien faire du tout. Mais vraiment. Même avec la meilleure volonté du monde. Et l'ennui était trèèèès profond.
Comme j'ai que mon ordi portable, j'ai installé Mini Metro qui était offert avec mon abonnement Ea Access (confessions intimes : j'suis abonné depuis 4 mois, juste pour jouer à Fifa une fois par mois avec un pote  ::ninja:: )

MAIS QUELLE GROSSE BALLE  ::wub:: 
Au trackpad c'est vite le bordel, c'est clairement pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple, et généralement j'ai pas la patience pour ce genre de jeux. Mais là, c'est hypnotique. Le rythme est suffisament bien pensé pour que ça ne soit pas complètement stressant, c'est propre, c'est joli, c'est chouette. J'y ai passé 2h sans même m'en rendre compte  ::wub:: 

Me faudrait tout plen de jeux comme ça et ne vivre que de ce genre de jeux.

----------


## MrChicken

Yops les canards  ::): 

Étant que je viens de finir witcher 3 je vais de voir passer à autre chose (je ferai les DLC plus tard je ne les ai pas encore)... Du coup dans mon tiroir de jeux "en retard/à faire" j'ai le choix suivant :

- Dishonored
- Trine 2
- Dead Island Goty

Vous me conseillez lequel pour commencer l'hiver ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Dishonored .

----------


## Supergounou

Complètement, les 2 autres sont plutôt dispensables.

----------


## MrChicken

Bon ben va pour dishonored, merci  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Laisse-moi mettre les points sur les i, MrChicken:

*Dishonored*: Très bon jeu d'infiltration, mais également pas très difficile, qui a le mérite d'avoir une identité visuelle et artistique forte et un gameplay bien huilé. Très encensé par les chauvinistes du forum  :;): 

*Trine 2*: Excellent jeu de plateforme / réflexion, superbe visuellement et agréable de bout en bout, sans passage chiant.

*Dead Island GOTY*: Fabuleux. Si tu aimes les jeux à ambiance et assez bourrin, tu passeras un très bon moment dessus. Après oui, c'est assez répétitif, comme tous les jeux du genre.

Si t'as le pognon et le temps, fais les 3 jeux, parce qu'ils sont franchement bons dans leurs domaines respectifs.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Dead Island GOTY*: Fabuleux.




Ah, oui. Herr Peter.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais là j'avoue que je suis aussi dubitatif, je suis plutôt très tolérant niveaux jeux mais DI m'a fait royalement chier.

----------


## MrChicken

Ben j'ai les 3 jeux c'est juste que j'hésitais sur lequel allait prendre la suite. J'avoue quand même hésiter entre dishonored et Trine 2 . Il est long à faire Trine 2 ? Si c'est l'affaire d'une dizaine d'heures je pense que je vais finalement commencer par celui-ci.

----------


## Pierronamix

*Mafia 3*

Hmmm. Après une dizaine d'heures dessus, je sais pas trop quoi en penser. C'est moche, la ville est pourrave (random ville générique des US + un petit quartier pour faire genre la nouvelle orléans), vide, sans vie, et le bayou/les marais une vaste blague. 

L'open world est tel qu'on le pensait en 2005, avec une obligation de faire les à côtés pour avancer dans l'histoire. Les à côtés sont pour la plupart sans intérêt (fedex parfois littéral, genre tu rencontres personne), répétitif (3-4 types de missions répétés ad nauseam dans les mêmes environnements), et oblige parfois à traverser toute la map (et c'est long). La conduite étant soporifique au possible (c'est mou, lent, y a aucun sentiment de puissance, de déplacement de masse, on sent à peine les suspensions, très loin de GTA), c'est pas la joie.

Une fois arrivé, on se tape les phases d'infiltration les plus pétés de l'histoire, sérieux l'IA pourrait ne pas être là. Pour donner une idée, les infiltrations de Wolf New Order sont mieux. On peut tuer un mec devant son pote, np. Ils ont un champ de vision droit, aucune vision périphérique.

Une fois découvert, c'est la bagarre, les armes ont du punch, mais pour compenser l'IA ils ont fait le classique de mettre plus de vie/patate à certains persos, sans cohérence aucune, le tout accompagner de mec suicidaires qui foncent vers la position.

En gros tu te planques, t'attends, tu déroules, impossible de mourir, sauf si un bon gros bug arrive dans les parages. (Genre un bug de collision, y en a masse.)

Les bugs sont d'ailleurs partout, éclairage à la rue, lumières d'extérieur en intérieur, voiture qui disparait, mecs qu'on tue a travers les murs, mec qui phasent a travers les objets, flics qui n'abandonnent pas la poursuite, etc etc

J'ai du recommencer pour l'instant entre 5 et 6 missions à cause des bugs, sans compter celles que j'ai jamais pu faire. (Voler un bateau qui spawn jamais)

Mais alors du coup, pourquoi j'y joue ?

Et ben j'y joue parce que les personnages sont bien écrit, l'aventure agréable à suivre, et que c'est un des rares jeux modernes à mettre le racisme au coeur de son jeu, ce qui n'est pas rien. La BO, qui satisfait le fan les premières heures, peut par contre vite souler, je préviens, car forcément, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes ziq qui tournent en boucle. 

Du coup, je serais incapable de le recommander, parce que pour avoir quelques minutes de bonheur, faut se fader des heures de gameplay mou, répétif, et globablement assez chiant. MAIS c'est vachement bien écrit.

----------


## schouffy

> https://media.giphy.com/media/GLBYAmny9WJRS/giphy.gif
> 
> Ah, oui. Herr Peter.


 ::XD::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Du coup, je serais incapable de le recommander, parce que pour avoir quelques minutes de bonheur, faut se fader des heures de gameplay mou, répétif, et globablement assez chiant. MAIS c'est vachement bien écrit.


J'ai l'impression de lire un avis sur Alpha Protocol. (Ça vient de faire passer mon intérêt pour Mafia 3 de _rire sonore_ à _peut-être un jour_)

----------


## Haelnak

> *Mafia 3*
> (...)
> Du coup, je serais incapable de le recommander, parce que pour avoir quelques minutes de bonheur, faut se fader des heures de gameplay mou, répétif, et globablement assez chiant. MAIS c'est vachement bien écrit.


T'es un malade... Ou un maso. 

De mon côté je viens de finir Beyond Good & Evil que je n'avais jamais terminé. C'était sympa.

Et là je suis sur *Battlefield 1*.
En solo c'est chiant et rarement impressionnant visuellement mais la campagne, bah en s'en tape en réalité. 
Le multi est quant à lui franchement cool, surtout le mode Opération et le Rush qui possèdent des lignes de front assez claires. En plus ça joue plutôt teamplay même avec des inconnus (le chef d'escouade va jusqu'à donner des ordres d'attaque/défense et ils sont suivis !)
Le netcode est bon, ce qui est proprement hallucinant pour un Battlefield qui est tout de même la licence du rollback, des morts derrière les murs, etc.
Les maps sont bien construites la plupart du temps avec un level design qui permet de jouer n'importe quelle classe sans avoir l'impression d'être lésé. 
En gros, c'est une bonne surprise.

Je joue aussi à *Forza Horizon 3*, excellent jeu malgré un portage qui a mis du temps à tenir la route ( ::trollface:: ), et à *Gears of War 4* que j'ai chopé à 25€ grâce à l'autre gland de Dicsaw. J'y joue en coop avec mon frère et c'est bien sympa.

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'ai l'impression de lire un avis sur Alpha Protocol. (Ça vient de faire passer mon intérêt pour Mafia 3 de _rire sonore_ à _peut-être un jour_)


Non, j'y ai pensé aussi, mais AP était beaucoup plus basé sur la narration, les choix, etc...En plus, les phases de gameplay allaient super vite, et t'étais pas obligé de faire toujours les mêmes missions dans les mêmes niveaux. 

Du coup, AP c'était du 70/30 en rapport bien/caca. Alors que là, c'est du 50/50 voir 40/60. (Parce que AP était aussi un RPG incroyable de profondeur, avec des choix partout).

----------


## Momock

> *Dead Island GOTY*: Fabuleux. Si tu aimes les jeux à ambiance et assez bourrin, tu passeras un très bon moment dessus. Après oui, c'est assez répétitif, comme tous les jeux du genre.


Et c'est quelle genre exactement?

----------


## Herr Peter

> Ben j'ai les 3 jeux c'est juste que j'hésitais sur lequel allait prendre la suite. J'avoue quand même hésiter entre dishonored et Trine 2 . Il est long à faire Trine 2 ? Si c'est l'affaire d'une dizaine d'heures je pense que je vais finalement commencer par celui-ci.


Trine 2, avec son extension prennent environ 8h à boucler (estimation à la louche), je dirais.

----------


## Zerger

*Dropsy*



Le pire c'est qu'il y a même une option pour que les chaussures du clown fassent "pouet pouet" quand il marche.




Je me suis senti obligé de l'activer  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Et c'est quelle genre exactement?


Les jeux bourrins avec une pointe d'RPG (Borderlands, Dying Light etc etc...).

----------


## Supergounou

> Le pire c'est qu'il y a même une option pour que les chaussures du clown fassent "pouet pouet" quand il marche.
> 
> Je me suis senti obligé de l'activer


Non, le pire c'est qu'il y a un succès lié à ça, il faut faire genre 1000 pas avec les chaussures qui couines, et c'est long  :^_^: 
Bon pétage de plombs si tu laisses l'option. Bon jeu cela-dit, c'est excellent Dropsy.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Et c'est quelle genre exactement?


Les mauvais FPS mâtinés de mauvais RPG. (Borderlands, Dying Light, etc etc)

----------


## azruqh

> Le pire c'est qu'il y a même une option pour que les chaussures du clown fassent "pouet pouet" quand il marche.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai l'impression de lire un avis sur Alpha Protocol. (Ça vient de faire passer mon intérêt pour Mafia 3 de _rire sonore_ à _peut-être un jour_)





> En gros tu te planques, t'attends, tu déroules, impossible de mourir, sauf si un bon gros bug arrive dans les parages. (Genre un bug de collision, y en a masse.)
> 
> Les bugs sont d'ailleurs partout, éclairage à la rue, lumières d'extérieur en intérieur, voiture qui disparait, mecs qu'on tue a travers les murs, mec qui phasent a travers les objets, flics qui n'abandonnent pas la poursuite, etc etc
> 
> J'ai du recommencer pour l'instant entre 5 et 6 missions à cause des bugs, sans compter celles que j'ai jamais pu faire. (Voler un bateau qui spawn jamais)


AP était moche mais fini quand même ^^. La, les bugs influencent quand même directement ton expérience de ce que j'en comprend. 
Puis c'était très potable coté infiltration aussi.

----------


## Aza

*Battlefield 1*

14h de jeu en 2 jours, j'ai bien accroché  ::ninja:: 

Autant j'avais eu BF3 et 4 et y avais joué 2h chacun, autant celui là j'accroche vraiment. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, peut-être l'époque à laquelle se déroule le jeu, peut-être le netcode qui a été refait, peut-être les graphismes et la DA qui sont très jolies, je ne sais pas. 

En tout cas c'est bien partit pour être un des mes jeux favoris de 2016.

----------


## Pifou

> Remarque, je joue de l'accordéon, ça m'a peut-être habitué à l'indépendance des 2 mains.


Personne n'a relevé, je crois que plus personne ne sait ce que c'est :

----------


## Pierronamix

> AP était moche mais fini quand même ^^. La, les bugs influencent quand même directement ton expérience de ce que j'en comprend. 
> Puis c'était très potable coté infiltration aussi.


Ah bah y a une quête annexe, je sais que je pourrais jamais la faire ouais. Et j'ai du recommencer une mission principale à cause des flics.

----------


## makiayoyo

Choppé *BUTCHER* sur gog aprés avoir lu le test de Gautoz, ça marche bien, autant en photo ça fait vraiment bouillie de pixels autant en mouvement c'est assez lisible et ça dépote  bien, il manque peut-etre d'un éditeur de niveau pour le long terme mais a 8 balles ça fait largement le taf  ::happy2::

----------


## Krabator

Je cumule 26h de jeu sur *Chrono Trigger* et je suis très content de l'investissement  ::): 

Pas besoin de RPG last gen pour voir que certaines personnes avaient tout compris il y a quelques années déjà.
Ce que je retiens de ce jeu, sans avoir terminé pour le moment, c'est son rythme ! On ne s’ennuie JAMAIS.

Ce jeu représente la meilleure exploitation des mécaniques de jeu telles qu'elles existaient à l'époque.
Depuis, il y a eu de nouvelles tendances et il ne serait peut-être pas adulé par la génération de joueurs actuels... mais c'est un super moment que je passe.

J'ai hate d'y retourner ce soir.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pas pour rien qu'il fait partie des meilleurs JRPG de la Snes  ::): 

En plus, ses musiques sont excellentes !

Et il te donne quelques raisons à le finir plusieurs fois, mais je n'en dirais pas plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Bon j'ai commencé *Enderal*, le mod total conversion de *Skyrim*, suite de *Nehrim* (mod Oblivion), suite de *Artkwend* (mod Morrowind). On en parle pas mal en ce moment.
Je suis direct happé, je retrouve le même travail sur les ombres et lumières que dans Nehrim, que j'avais beaucoup aimé mais aussi très vite arrêté du fait des gros soucis techniques. Là rien de tel pour le moment, ça passe crème. Gros risque que je n'aille pas au bout vu que je joue rarement à des longs jeux, mais nous verrons bien où ça nous emmène.

----------


## Haelnak

> *Battlefield 1*
> 
> 14h de jeu en 2 jours, j'ai bien accroché 
> 
> Autant j'avais eu BF3 et 4 et y avais joué 2h chacun, autant celui là j'accroche vraiment. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, peut-être l'époque à laquelle se déroule le jeu, peut-être le netcode qui a été refait, peut-être les graphismes et la DA qui sont très jolies, je ne sais pas. 
> 
> En tout cas c'est bien partit pour être un des mes jeux favoris de 2016.


Xotik ?

----------


## Krabator

> Et il te donne quelques raisons à le finir plusieurs fois, mais je n'en dirais pas plus


Possible, mais vu la liste de bon jeu que j'ai encore à faire... je préfère largement lancer de nouvelles aventures toutes neuves... plutot que de "platiner" les jeux que je fini.
La preuve, j'ai fini Xenoblade Chronicles X en "seulement" 89h... un rush pour ainsi dire  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, mais à l'époque, la durée de vie d'un jeu était le critère le plus important pour les mômes qui avaient un jeu tous les 6 mois  ::ninja:: 
ou qui n'avaient pas encore internet, parce que Chrono Trigger j'y ai joué sur émulateur c'est vrai.

----------


## Nono

*Worms Revolution*, que j'avais abandonné à cause d'une optimisation de merde (ça tournait mal sur une Radeon HD7770), et d'une volonté d'y jouer au pad.

Avec un GPU surdimensionné, et au clavier souris sur mon PC de bourgeois, c'est beaucoup plus agréable. En attendant d'acheter W.M.D, Revolution est un remplaçant valable pour Armageddon.

----------


## Hurtac

*Gnomorria*
On avait Minecraft, le jeu à la con où l'on te fait vivre l'exaltante vie d'un mineur. Puis j'ai trouvé Gnomoria. 
Grâce à ces deux jeux, je savais ce qu'est la vie de Lantier et de celle du patron de la mine. 
Je préfère clairement celle du patron de la mine !

*Overwatch*
Il faut bien se détendre entre deux attaques de gobelins.

----------


## Gobbopathe

On lui dit ?

----------


## Supergounou

À toi l'honneur  :^_^:

----------


## banditbandit

> *Gnomorria*
> On avait Minecraft, le jeu à la con où l'on te fait vivre l'exaltante vie d'un mineur. Puis j'ai trouvé Gnomoria. 
> Grâce à ces deux jeux, je savais ce qu'est la vie de Lantier et de celle du patron de la mine. 
> Je préfère clairement celle du patron de la mine !


 Signé Émile Zola !  :haha:

----------


## znokiss

> Personne n'a relevé, je crois que plus personne ne sait ce que c'est :
> 
> (vidéo d'accordéon)


Non mais c'était pas u ne blague, je joue vraiment de l'accordéon IRL  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Chauffe Marcel, chauffe!

----------


## Kamasa

Zno, si tu vas jouer à Vesoul je laisserai une pièce dans le chapeau, promis.

----------


## Narushima

J'admire les accordéonistes, personnellement, c'est super compliqué comme instrument.

----------


## znokiss

> J'admire les accordéonistes, personnellement, c'est super compliqué comme instrument.


Pas vraiment, le seul truc à apprendre est la position des notes, c'est moins complexe qu'un clavier de PC. Le gros avantage : c'est comme le piano, t'appuie et la note sors juste. Alors qu'avec un violon ou une trompette, c'est loin d'être le cas et très facile de "taper à côté". Bon, après, y'a plusieurs sortes d'accordéon.

----------


## Narushima

M'en fous, je t'admire quand même. #cœuraveclesmains

----------


## Krabator

On va vous laisser...  ::trollface::

----------


## Narushima

Oui, laissez-nous. *regarde znokiss*

----------


## FrousT

> Oui, laissez-nous. *regarde znokiss*


Je te laisse ce gif, ça marche pas mal pour pécho

----------


## Narushima

Zno...

----------


## Harest

*MU Legend*, et même si les quêtes c'est les classiques quêtes de merde des MMO, le gameplay typé h&s est bien plaisant. J'ai choisi la classe du Blader, un bourrin càc 2h (greatsword). Lvl 48 atm. Dans cette "closed" beta (et potentiellement quand le jeu sortira, dunno) le lvl max c'est 65.
Après, j'pense pas que ça tienne sur la durée, comme Blade & Soul à l'époque. Si vous voulez les items BiS ça durera plus longtemps. C'est pas spécialement mon cas (et puis y'aura assurément un wipe, j'explore surtout le contenu une première fois).

----------


## Oelth

*Illusion of time* ! Je viens de me faire le Mont Chiendent, bordel que c'était laid comme zone !

----------


## Zerger

Ce jeu  :Emo: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il m'aura fait pleurer !!!!

C'était le Game of Thrones de la snes, il est putain de dur émotionnellement.

Mais ca reste un super jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Soirée entre potes, on a testé Lance a Lot et Cactus machin android.
Le premier est très drôle, mais en une heure t'as fait le tour. Très bon concept de base (des joutes avec des chevaliers sur des missiles) mais pas assez exploité.
Cactus bidule c'est du shoot em up illisible et foutoir, on a arrêté après le premier boss (qui était le moment le plus sympa parce qu'un peu plus posé).

Finalement le jeu le plus amusant de la soirée était l'increvable Spelunky.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> *Illusion of time* ! Je viens de me faire le Mont Chiendent, bordel que c'était laid comme zone !


Qu'est-ce que j'ai aimé ce jeu. Nazca, Mu, la musique, la mélancolie. Un jeu à part

----------


## Zerger

Clairement, les musiques et les lieux, cette ambiance unique, les thèmes abordés  :Bave:  
On me l'avait offert pour mon anni avec le livret-guide, que j'ai du paumé le lendemain car je me souviens pas du contenu.
Un jeu très mature pour la console je trouve.

Grosse grosse madeleine, ca me donne envie de le relancer tiens!

----------


## Narushima

Fais gaffe, les madeleines, avec le temps, on rouvre la boîte et dedans c'est tout sec et ça a perdu son goût. Et la boîte est un peu rouillée, mais je crois que l'analogie ne va pas jusque-là.

----------


## Oelth

> Fais gaffe, les madeleines, avec le temps, on rouvre la boîte et dedans c'est tout sec et ça a perdu son goût. Et la boîte est un peu rouillée, mais je crois que l'analogie ne va pas jusque-là.


Franchement il a bien vieilli, pas de soucis de ce côté. Par contre, bien que je n'ai pas encore fini le jeu, le scénario est super psyché. On m'annoncerait à la fin que le personnage est Schyzo que ça ne m'étonnerait même pas.
Ça a plutôt été la pile de sauvegarde morte qui a posé problème lors du premier lancement x) .

----------


## Xchroumfph

*Illusion of Time*, j'ai jamais vraiment accroché à ce jeu malgré ses qualités.

Sinon, je suis toujours sur *Dark Souls II* et ça y est, il a fallu le temps mais la magie opère à nouveau : j'y pense tout le temps quand je ne joue pas, à ce que je dois faire, essayer ou pas, dans quel ordre, etc...  ::wub::

----------


## akaraziel

> Sinon, je suis toujours sur Dark Souls II et ça y est, il a fallu le temps mais la magie opère à nouveau : j'y pense tout le temps quand je ne joue pas, à ce que je dois faire, essayer ou pas, dans quel ordre, etc...


Ah bah voilà. ^^
Je me demande toujours comment j'ai pu trouver le temps pour le finir alors que je venais tout juste d'être papa pour la deuxième fois. Pas évident entre les couches et les biberons. :-p
Mais c'est vrai que j'étais accro aussi, l'ambiance est un peu moins cool que le premier, mais le gameplay est quand même plus sympa.   ::):

----------


## FericJaggar

> Soirée entre potes, on a testé Lance a Lot et Cactus machin android.
> Le premier est très drôle, mais en une heure t'as fait le tour. Très bon concept de base (des joutes avec des chevaliers sur des missiles) mais pas assez exploité.
> Cactus bidule c'est du shoot em up illisible et foutoir, on a arrêté après le premier boss (qui était le moment le plus sympa parce qu'un peu plus posé).
> 
> Finalement le jeu le plus amusant de la soirée était l'increvable Spelunky.


Spelunky  ::love::  Si seulement un coop online existait  ::'(:  Pas d'ami IRL capable de me suivre jusqu'à Yuma

----------


## Sylvine

Ba moi non plus.
D'ailleurs j'atteins très difficilement le monde 4 perso, et en coop le plus loin qu'on a dû atteindre c'est le monde de glace.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ba moi non plus.
> D'ailleurs j'atteins très difficilement le monde 4 perso, et en coop le plus loin qu'on a dû atteindre c'est le monde de glace.


C'est déjà pas si mal. Les seuls fois où j'ai joué en coop c'était avec mon neveu de 11 ans et il a passé plus de temps en fantôme qu'en forme vivante. Bon, ça l'a fait rire, c'est le principal.

----------


## Catel

*Elsinore* en version bêta.


Backé il y a un an et demi sur Kickstarter, Elsinore, oeuvre de Katie Chironis, est une adaptation directe du *Hamlet* de Shakespeare, prenant comme modèle de game design *Majora's Mask*. Avec aussi du *Un jour sans fin* (sans I got you babe), et du *The Last Express* tant qu'on y est... voire du *Unrest* !

Le jeu nous donner à rejouer l'histoire du point de vue d'Ophélie; par ses interactions (dialoguées) avec les personnages de la cour d'Elséneur, elle va influer sur leurs opinions, leur comportement, leur destin. Or le jeu se déroule en semi-temps réel et sur plusieurs journées. Ophélie ne peut pas être partout et, autour d'elle, chaque personnage de la pièce, de Hamlet (visiblement joué ici par Hayden Christensen...) à Polonius et de la reine Gertrude à Horatio, joue son rôle, se déplace dans le château, discute avec d'autres personnages, faisant avancer l'action.
C'était un peu annoncé comme un point & click mais en réalité il n'en conserve quasiment que les choix de dialogues.

Le joueur a accès à une "timeline" de chaque personnage remplie de trous, que la connaissance d'Ophélie ne peut qu'en partie combler. Or l'intrigue va la concerner aussi... Régulièrement, un événement plus ou moins tragique va renvoyer Ophélie au début de l'histoire, mais, comme Link (et comme Phil Connors...), en gardant ses souvenirs. Il lui faudra alors retricoter les événements dans le bon sens, tout en évitant de tomber dans de nouveaux pièges, jusqu'à parvenir à la bonne conclusion.

Ce n'est pas complètement indispensable, mais je pense que connaître la pièce doit beaucoup aider car le jeu ne vous introduit pas à ses personnages, qu'ils soient mineurs ou majeurs, et ne décrit généralement pas leur fonction.

Malheureusement le faible budget du jeu (dont la créatrice avait touché un mot à l'époque...) se ressent sur les graphismes, généralement assez laids, et la musique, bien que jouée par d'agréables violons, est un peu insuffisante. Heureusement les bugs semblent peu nombreux mais non pas absents.

J'attends la version finale maintenant  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Elsinore* en version bêta.


Fwa, gros programme, c'est plutôt aguicheur. Hâte d'en savoir plus  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> *Elsinore* en version bêta.
> 
> 
> Backé il y a un an et demi sur Kickstarter, Elsinore, oeuvre de Katie Chironis, est une adaptation directe du *Hamlet* de Shakespeare, prenant comme modèle de game design *Majora's Mask*. Avec aussi du *Un jour sans fin* (sans I got you babe), et du *The Last Express* tant qu'on y est... voire du *Unrest* !
> 
> Le jeu nous donner à rejouer l'histoire du point de vue d'Ophélie; par ses interactions (dialoguées) avec les personnages de la cour d'Elséneur, elle va influer sur leurs opinions, leur comportement, leur destin. Or le jeu se déroule en semi-temps réel et sur plusieurs journées. Ophélie ne peut pas être partout et, autour d'elle, chaque personnage de la pièce, de Hamlet (visiblement joué ici par Hayden Christensen...) à Polonius et de la reine Gertrude à Horatio, joue son rôle, se déplace dans le château, discute avec d'autres personnages, faisant avancer l'action.
> C'était un peu annoncé comme un point & click mais en réalité il n'en conserve quasiment que les choix de dialogues.
> 
> Le joueur a accès à une "timeline" de chaque personnage remplie de trous, que la connaissance d'Ophélie ne peut qu'en partie combler. Or l'intrigue va la concerner aussi... Régulièrement, un événement plus ou moins tragique va renvoyer Ophélie au début de l'histoire, mais, comme Link (et comme Phil Connors...), en gardant ses souvenirs. Il lui faudra alors retricoter les événements dans le bon sens, tout en évitant de tomber dans de nouveaux pièges, jusqu'à parvenir à la bonne conclusion.
> ...


Faut que je m'y mette. Les graphismes sont pas top mais les portraits sont plutôt réussis

----------


## purEcontact

Isaac rebirth sur... 3DS !
Il y a une promo eshop pour haloween donc j'ai craqué à 9 euros.

La version de base sur pc, je n'y ai pas beaucoup joué par contre cette version me plait pas mal. 
Le côté partie rapide (je suis mauvais) couplé au format portable fait que j'ai plus de facilité à enchaîner les parties du fond de mon lit.

----------


## Zerger

Ca contient le DLC Afterbirth ?

----------


## purEcontact

Non. 
Je sais pas si le DLC est dispo sur la console.

Edit après vérif rapide : il est pas dispo sur les portables.

----------


## Pifou

> Non mais c'était pas u ne blague, je joue vraiment de l'accordéon IRL


J'avais bien compris, et je compatis !
J'ai subis pendant mon enfance ma mère fan de musette ! Verchuren et Hornet, je peux plus les voir en peinture.
En plus, toutes les fêtes quand j'étais gamin, c'était musette à fond. Même aujourd'hui, dans certains coins de France, c'est toujours le musette qui est de sorti quand ya un truc à fêter.
Parmis les amis de mes parents, quelques enfants ont pas pu échapper au guet-apens, ils ont fini par jour de l'accordéon.

Le "tam tam ploum, tam tam ploum" de la valse musette, ça me file des boutons :




Ce fût la délivrance quand j'ai découvert qu'il existait autre chose que le musette, Duteil, Brel et Brassens, ou "la fille du téléphone" :




Nirvana et Sepultura ont sauvé mon âme :




Mais bon, Tiersen m'a réconcilié avec l'accordéon, même s'il est un peu seul sur une utilisation "moderne" de l'instrument :

----------


## Narushima

> même s'il est un peu seul sur une utilisation "moderne" de l'instrument


Il y a aussi Têtes raides et Les Hurlements d'Léo, par exemple.

----------


## Baalim

> Il y a aussi Têtes raides et Les Hurlements d'Léo, par exemple.


Fut un temps, il y avait également Blankass  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, y'en a tout un tas.

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais, y'en a tout un tas.


Un petit tas. Heureusement.
Comme le rock en français, faut que ça reste un échantillon extrêmement limité.

----------


## Supergounou

> Comme le rock en français, faut que ça reste un échantillon extrêmement limité.


Tu m'étonnes, y a bien assez de mauvaises musiques comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## poulpator

*Quantum Break*, la version Steam. Rendu au chapitre 3.
Avec tout ce que le jeu s'est pris dans la gueule à sa sortie, je m'attendais à un truc bien daubé, avec une histoire pourrave, et un gameplay de mou du genou à la UC 4 ( ::ninja:: ). Finalement même si l'histoire est convenue, ça se suit plutôt bien, et les scènes de TPS sont très agréables à jouer. 
Visuellement c'est un peu chelou : le FOV est dégueulasse, le rendu et la technique parfois franchement moches, parfois supers. Par contre les FX, les éclairages tuent la gueule.
Le gros truc naze c'est la série qui entrecoupe les phases de jeu. Y a du gros casting, mais pour le reste.. c'est dommage y avait une idée intéressante.

----------


## DistoCake

*Earth's Dawn*, PS4
J'avais vu des vidéos, très bonne surprise. Un A-rpg en 2D...Enfin plutôt un BTA avec des éléments de rpg dans un monde plus ou moins post apo. Le style me fait penser à Dragon's Crown ou Odin Sphere. 

*DBZ Xenoverse 2*
Mon perso du 1 est en plein milieu de la ville en hologramme géant. Ca me suffit.

*World of Final Fantasy*
Bonne surprise mais qu'est-ce que les combats sont lents de base. Merci l'avance rapide. Le jeu est vraiment prenant.


Oui j'ai beaucoup trop de jeux et je sais plus ou donner de la tête...Et je parle pas des jeux multi.

----------


## znokiss

> J'avais bien compris, et je compatis ! 
> 
> (Tiersen)..
> même s'il est un peu seul sur une utilisation "moderne" de l'instrument :


Tu compatis pour rien. Heureusement mes parents ne m'ont rien imposé, j'ai choisi d'apprendre. Et je m'éclate sur du Piazzola, du Galliano ou des trucs plus classique (à 2mn30 tout le monde devrait reconnaitre). 
La musette, j'y touche même pas avec un gant Mapa  :Gerbe:  et c'est un peu malheureux que c'est ce genre qui poppe en premier quand les gens pensent "accordéon".

Et pour l'utilisation moderne, y'en a pas mal si on gratte un peu, comme les Dropckick Murphys qu'on a entendu dans la BO des Infiltrés.

Et euh.. oups, milles excuses pour le HS: 

En ce moment quand je trouve un peu de temps, j'avance sur Brothers : a tale of two sons, qui est tout magique  :Emo: 

Et pour me "rincer" à coup de FPS boum boum, j'ai lancé *FEAR 2* avec appétit.
Je dois devenir vieux, je trouve ça d'une molesse.. enfin les armes surtout. Je ne suis pas bien loin, mais la mitraillette plop-plop m'a rappelé les heures les plus sombres des flingues sans âme des derniers COD. Aucune sensation, zéro patate, pas de recul...

Après avoir lancé récemment EYE ou Left4Dead, ça fait un peu mal.

Ça s'améliore un peu après ? Parce que là, avec le HUD envahissant à la Deus ex 2 et la narration pas spécialement accrochante, j'ai un peu du mal.

----------


## Anonyme112

FEAR 2 est excellent dès le début. Si tu n'as pas accroché, ça ne changera pas par la suite.

----------


## schouffy

> Après avoir lancé récemment EYE ou Left4Dead, ça fait un peu mal.


 ::o: 
Comme quoi chacun ses impressions. Je trouve que FEAR 2 a bien plus de patate que ces deux là.

----------


## MrChicken

Je viens enfin de commencer *Dishonored*

Je suis tout juste arrivé chez Granny Rags, m'a tout l'air d'être une vieille peau psychopathe et manipulatrice. L'univers Steampunk est plutôt pas mal mais j'ai du mal avec le "zero kill" .. J'ai fini la première mission sans tuer personne, en planquant les corps des gardes roupillant et sans me faire repérer et pourtant à l'affichage j'ai 2 morts et une détection ?!  ::huh:: 

Du coup puisque c'est ainsi j'ai décidé de jouer le jeu comme je veux le faire c'est à dire : tu me barres le passage et je peux te faire un beau kill en te jumpant dessus? ben je le fais. Après tout, utiliser uniquement l'étranglement ça va vite devenir soulant!!

Donc désolé mais du cadavre il y en aura un minimum!! Après tout on te dit bien que tu passes de royal protector à assassin  ::trollface:: 

Autant ne pas usurper le titre jusqu'au bout  :Cigare:

----------


## Pifou

> Je viens enfin de commencer *Dishonored*
> Je suis tout juste arrivé chez Granny Rags, m'a tout l'air d'être une vieille peau psychopathe et manipulatrice. L'univers Steampunk est plutôt pas mal mais j'ai du mal avec le "zero kill" .. J'ai fini la première mission sans tuer personne, en planquant les corps des gardes roupillant et sans me faire repérer et pourtant à l'affichage j'ai 2 morts et une détection ?!


Me semble me souvenir que l'endroit où tu planques les corps à une importance, les rats qui traînent peuvent être la cause d'un mort.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens enfin de commencer *Dishonored*
> 
> Je suis tout juste arrivé chez Granny Rags, m'a tout l'air d'être une vieille peau psychopathe et manipulatrice. L'univers Steampunk est plutôt pas mal mais j'ai du mal avec le "zero kill" .. J'ai fini la première mission sans tuer personne, en planquant les corps des gardes roupillant et sans me faire repérer et pourtant à l'affichage j'ai 2 morts et une détection ?! 
> 
> Du coup puisque c'est ainsi j'ai décidé de jouer le jeu comme je veux le faire c'est à dire : tu me barres le passage et je peux te faire un beau kill en te jumpant dessus? ben je le fais. Après tout, utiliser uniquement l'étranglement ça va vite devenir soulant!!
> 
> Donc désolé mais du cadavre il y en aura un minimum!! Après tout on te dit bien que tu passes de royal protector à assassin 
> 
> Autant ne pas usurper le titre jusqu'au bout


Il y a aussi les gardes qui meurent parce qu'ils glissent du haut de l'escalier vers son pied. Curieusement ça peut les tuer.
Si tu veux faire un run zero morts dans une nouvelle campagne, ça peut aller très vite, en évitant la totalité des gardes avec le clignement amélioré, le time-rift et l'agilité.

----------


## MrChicken

Le zero kill c'est pas pour moi.J'ai effectivement pris des infos et en gros un mec étranglé peut effectivement mourrir :
- à cause des rats
- parce que poser près de la flotte et le corps glisse 
- parce qu'il avait plus de chaussettes et il a attrapé froid ...

Bref je suis pas éboueur et je vais pas me faire  chier à "ranger" proprement les corps inertes de ces gros tas à l'IA parfois douteuse.
Et puis tuer en silence fait aussi partie de l'infiltration  ::ninja::

----------


## poulpator

Y a une sorte de culte un peu étrange du "zero mort" sur ce forum, je n'ai jamais trop pigé. Allez balance moi ce garde du haut de sa tour, et mets le feu à son pote dans les toilettes MrChicken !  ::):

----------


## hisvin

Il faut voir cela comme un défi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof, d'expérience c'est souvent plus difficile de tuer les gardes tout en ne déclenchant pas d'alerte que de se faufiler sans toucher personne. Parce que dans le premier cas tu vas souvent devoir te mettre en danger.

----------


## Yakaaa

Dishonored a je trouve l'intérêt de ne pas se baser uniquement sur du zero kill ou full meurtrier, justement. J'ai vraiment apprécié l'aspect orientation stealth ou orientation action, l'une et l'autre n'empêchant des variations en cours de route. Les fins principales fonctionnent comme cela d'ailleurs, pas besoin de 0% kill ou de 100% kill.

----------


## hisvin

> Bof, d'expérience c'est souvent plus difficile de tuer les gardes tout en ne déclenchant pas d'alerte que de se faufiler sans toucher personne. Parce que dans le premier cas tu vas souvent devoir te mettre en danger.


Carreau d'arbalète dans le derche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pour revenir au vrai sujet du topic, l'accordéon :




Et on en trouve même dans le Reggaeton :


Bon là, c'est cheaté, c'est Bajofondo Tango Club derrière

A moins que vous ne vouliez du punk ?



L'accordéon, un instrument qu'il est bien pour faire de la musique.

----------


## purEcontact

Dishonored, quelque soit ta façon de jouer, tu sera jugé et moqué  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nono

> Et pour l'utilisation moderne, y'en a pas mal si on gratte un peu, comme les Dropckick Murphys qu'on a entendu dans la BO des Infiltrés.


En instrument d'appoint, il y a quelques morceaux de Calexico qui utilisent très bien l'accordéon : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhZ_RqWwEmY
Ou même en soliste : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9axOzPoogg

----------


## MrChicken

> Dishonored, quelque soit ta façon de jouer, tu sera jugé et moqué .


Tu veux dire déshonoré et dans le jeu et IRL  ::sad:: 

 :haha: 

Je pisse sur les players compulsifs et autres "true gamerz" qui puent  ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

> Bof, d'expérience c'est souvent plus difficile de tuer les gardes tout en ne déclenchant pas d'alerte que de se faufiler sans toucher personne. Parce que dans le premier cas tu vas souvent devoir te mettre en danger.


C'est seulement vrai si tu traces dans les niveaux sans rien explorer. Si t'es du genre à tout fouiller, un garde vivant = un garde toujours dans tes pattes qui t'empêche de faire comme chez-toi.

----------


## schouffy

Dishonored j'ai fait un run "low chaos" et un run "high chaos" et je me suis bien plus éclaté sur le high chaos, avec tous les pouvoirs et gadgets à utiliser.
En fantôme, tu fais toujours la même chose et c'est trop facile à cause de l'IA trop permissive et du blink. Le high chaos c'est marrant, cf les vidéos de StealthGamerBR  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour revenir au vrai sujet du topic, l'accordéon :
> L'accordéon, un instrument qu'il est bien pour faire de la musique.


Y'a qques années j'ai vu un film assez étrange mais à un moment y'avait ça, et depuis quand je pense accordéon je pense à ça  :^_^:

----------


## hisvin

> En fantôme, tu fais toujours la même chose et c'est trop facile à cause de l'IA trop permissive et du blink. Le high chaos c'est marrant, cf les vidéos de StealthGamerBR


N'utilise pas le blink.

----------


## schouffy

Si c'est pour virer toutes les spécificités cool de Dishonored, je préfère jouer à Thief 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

> Bof, d'expérience c'est souvent plus difficile de tuer les gardes tout en ne déclenchant pas d'alerte que de se faufiler sans toucher personne. Parce que dans le premier cas tu vas souvent devoir te mettre en danger.


Totalement. D'autant plus que dans les jeux du genre, l'IA n'est pas la plus intelligente qui soit ...

Perso je ne capte pas cette idée de vouloir faire un run 0 kill.
On en avait parlé sur le topic Disho ou d'un Deus Ex, je ne sais plus - pour moi le souci principal c'est qu'au final on exploite quasi pas le gameplay proposé (pouvoirs ou nanmods pour DX, armes et accessoires) en jouant de la sorte sur ce type de jeux.

----------


## Momock

> Dishonored j'ai fait un run "low chaos" et un run "high chaos" et je me suis bien plus éclaté sur le high chaos, avec tous les pouvoirs et gadgets à utiliser.
> En fantôme, tu fais toujours la même chose et c'est trop facile à cause de l'IA trop permissive et du blink. Le high chaos c'est marrant, cf les vidéos de StealthGamerBR


Ah ouais mais nan en fait. Y aller bourrin c'est easy mode et tu fais toujours la même chose AUSSI.

Et y'a pas de "spécificités cools" dans Dishonored, juste des pouvoirs pétés qui tuent le jeu. Mais c'est qu'un avis.




> Perso je ne capte pas cette idée de vouloir faire un run 0 kill.


Parcequ'on est gentils, même quand on joue. Et que les jeux où on peut faire un run no-kill se comptent sur les doigts de la main alors on en profite + pour le défi vu que contrairement à ce qui a été dit c'est bien plus compliqué de faire un run no-kill que de faire tout autre run. En plus les armes et les combats dans DX sont un peu ultra-nazes et les pouvoirs ont tous une variante stealth, donc c'est pas l'exexmple le plus pertinent de l'univers pour dire de jouer "autrement" (AKA. comme dans les autres 99% de jeux bourrins).

----------


## Safo

> Ah ouais mais nan en fait. Y aller bourrin c'est easy mode et tu fais toujours la même chose AUSSI.


Bourrin uniquement éventuellement. Encore que ... il y a plus de facon de varier l'approche bourrine que sans mort/invisible.

Perso c'est surtout varier les approches dans un meme run qui m'intéresse dans ce type de jeu. Genre démarrer en mode furtif et assumer si l'on se fait choper en passant en mode bourrin. Ou alors du nokill/invi (je ne sais plus comment ils appelent cela dans le jeu) en fonction des circonstances (type mission avec des civiles ou ce genre de truc).

Faire tout en gardant un seul mode de jeu/approche en tete est juste chiant et bien moins intéressant je trouve.

Le jeu permet de pas mal varier les approches et les situations données, c'est dommage de se cloisonner à seulement l'une d'entre-elles du coup.




> Parcequ'on est gentils, même quand on joue. Et que les jeux où on peut faire un run no-kill se comptent sur les doigts de la main alors on en profite + pour le défi vu que contrairement à ce qui a été dit c'est bien plus compliqué de faire un run no-kill que de faire tout autre run. En plus les armes et les combats dans DX sont un peu ultra-nazes et les pouvoirs ont tous une variante stealth, donc c'est pas l'exexmple le plus pertinent de l'univers pour dire de jouer "autrement" (AKA. comme dans les autres 99% de jeux bourrins).


Et?
Je ne vois pas en quoi prendre une approche plus "compliquée" (ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas d'ailleurs) et plus intéressant juste car "on peut le faire dans ce jeu".

En fait je pense qu'il y a confusion entre challenge et fun ici.

Combien meme ca serait éventuellement plus compliqué ... si ca me fait chier je ne vois pas l'intéret.
Après que ce soit la tasse de thé d'un autre je peux totalement comprendre.

----------


## Momock

> Faire tout en gardant un seul mode de jeu/approche en tete est juste chiant et bien moins intéressant je trouve.


Ça l'est dans Dishonored en tout cas (que j'ai jeté par la fenêtre sans remord d'ailleurs, grosse déception ce jeu).

Sinon, de manière générale, passer de "no-kill" à "je vais quand-même tuer 2-3 mecs" j'appelle pas ça changer d'approche, j'appelle ça se rendre parceque c'est trop dur de se maintenir discipliné jusqu'au bout, surtout quand ça commence à devenir tendu sur la fin, soyons honnêtes.  ::happy2::

----------


## Safo

Je n'ai jamais parlé de cela.
Dans ce que je disais au-dessus c'est passer de no kill invisible à trucider tout le monde de manière créative (car c'est une bonne partie du fun de Disho pour moi) si je me fais repérer.

Ton histoire de discipline me fait doucement rire en fait  ::P: 
Peut être est-ce cette discipline qui fait que tu t'emmerdes dans Disho?  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Ah ouais mais nan en fait. Y aller bourrin c'est easy mode et tu fais toujours la même chose AUSSI.


3 ou 4 armes différentes, un système de mêlée pas mal branlé, une dizaine de pouvoirs (+ d'autres avec Daud) et des niveaux adaptés pour les utiliser
VS
attendre qu'on te tourne le dos pour avancer (Sans le blink tu ne peux pas trop exploiter la verticalité du LD)

Je dis pas que c'est plus dur mais c'est quand même bien plus varié.


Surtout que les run no-kill c'est souvent la foire au quickload et c'est ni intéressant ni challengeant.

----------


## Safo

Whaaat?? t'es fou?!
Les armes et les pouvoirs sont trop cheatay, il ne faut pas les utiliser.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est seulement vrai si tu traces dans les niveaux sans rien explorer. Si t'es du genre à tout fouiller, un garde vivant = un garde toujours dans tes pattes qui t'empêche de faire comme chez-toi.


Certes mais bien souvent ça se résume à attendre la fameuse "fenêtre" où tu peux peux te faufiler pendant que le garde pisse/fume/discute. Au pire tu la crées en jetant un caillou plus loin. C'est pas tant une question de difficulté que de patience.
Puis c'est toujours plus drôle de les neutraliser et de faire des petits tas  :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

> Peut être est-ce cette discipline qui fait que tu t'emmerdes dans Disho?


Nan, j'ai suivi les conseils pour Dishonored et joué en mode no-reload sauf si je meurs. Et ça m'a fait chier. J'ai tenté une seconde partie plus tard en mode no-kill et là je suis arrivé plus loin, mais ça a fini par m'ennuyer aussi (alors que le jeu n'est pas vraiment long en plus...) 

@schouffy: on peut aussi utiliser les différents pouvoirs en jouant full-fufu sinon, et même avoir différentes approches et tout avec les quarantes passages alternatifs qu'offre le jeu pour entrer quelques-part, je sais c'est ouf. D'accord pour les armes (forcément. Encore que 3-4 armes, c'est misérable mais bon, on va dire que j'te donne un demi-point), mais je ne sais pas où t'as trouvé un "système de mêlée pas mal branlé" par contre (j'imagine que c'est un euphémisme pour dire qu'il est tout pourri en vrai, sinon t'aurais dit "un bon système de mêlée"). Donc si toi-même t'es pas convaincu, ne le mets pas comme contre-argument...  :<_<: 

Et bon, la "verticalité" du LD tu sais ce que j'en pense hein... (chat perché, pas vu pas pris... mouairf, merci les chandeliers magiques)

----------


## Sylla

Coin

*Alien Isolation*, acheté il y a un a et demi lors de soldes steam, jamais touché avant.

Je trouve que la musique est un peu trop présente, si y en avait pas ça serait peut-être vide mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a même quand il devrait pas.

Coin.

----------


## Narushima

> Il y a aussi les gardes qui meurent parce qu'ils glissent du haut de l'escalier vers son pied.


Tu veux dire qu'ils tombent vers le bas ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coin
> 
> *Alien Isolation*, acheté il y a un a et demi lors de soldes steam, jamais touché avant.
> 
> Je trouve que la musique est un peu trop présente, si y en avait pas ça serait peut-être vide mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a même quand il devrait pas.
> 
> Coin.


Tu peux toujours la couper dans les options.

----------


## schouffy

> @schouffy: on peut aussi utiliser les différents pouvoirs en jouant full-fufu sinon, et même avoir différentes approches et tout avec les quarantes passages alternatifs qu'offre le jeu pour entrer quelques-part, je sais c'est ouf. D'accord pour les armes (forcément. Encore que 3-4 armes, c'est misérable mais bon, on va dire que j'te donne un demi-point), mais je ne sais pas où t'as trouvé un "système de mêlée pas mal branlé" par contre (j'imagine que c'est un euphémisme pour dire qu'il est tout pourri en vrai, sinon t'aurais dit "un bon système de mêlée"). Donc si toi-même t'es pas convaincu, ne le mets pas comme contre-argument... 
> 
> Et bon, la "verticalité" du LD tu sais ce que j'en pense hein... (chat perché, pas vu pas pris... mouairf, merci les chandeliers magiques)


T'as quand même une bonne partie des sorts qui sont offensifs donc ça les élimine d'office pour un run fufu.
Les "quarante" passages alternatifs, sans le blink tu vas pas aller bien loin, surtout si tu renies la verticalité (enfin j'avoue que j'ai pas bien compris ta dernière phrase).
Le système de mêlée est réellement pas trop mal pour un jeu dont c'est pas le but premier. On est peut-être loin de Dark Messiah, mais on est loin de Skyrim aussi.
Encore une fois regarde qques vidéos de StealthGamerBR, ça te donnera une idée de l'étendue des possibilités qu'offre le jeu quand on se donne la permission de les utiliser.

----------


## Momock

La "verticalité" dans Dishonored, souvent c'est soit une échapatoire facile quand on se fait grilled et qu'on ne veut pas assumer, soit une route totalement safe parceque regarder en l'air pour les gardes c'est trop dur et puis ils sont pas payés pour ça (les couloirs avec d'énormes chandeliers à trois kilomètres du plancher des vaches qui permettent de totalement ignorer les gardes, c'est juste abusé). Pour le système de mêlée... ben j'y ai rien pigé. Je sais que t'as une attaque et un bloc... et voilà, après le perso fait ses trucs de ninja quand ça lui chante si ça lui chante de manière contextuelle indépendante de ma volonté et ça pour moi c'est éliminatoire. Connais pas Skyrim, peux pas comparer, mais si les combats y sont pire que ça... OMG le pauvre jeu. Ses 200 donjonettes ont intérêt à être sacrément intéressantes pour compenser ça (j'y crois à fond  ::XD:: )

----------


## Haelnak

Momock qui fait du Momock, ça faisait un moment et ça m'avait presque manqué.

----------


## Euklif

Un vrai run no kill serait intéressant si les gens se réveillaient au bout d'un temps tout en balançant l'alarme si on les as pas enfermé dans les chiottes. Ce que ne fait aucun jeu. On parlera des balles tranquillisantes plus tard  ::ninja:: .
Bref, j'voulais juste dire que j'ai du mal à comprendre comment de tels défis peut ne pas vous sortir complètement du jeu. A part sur du total "invisible", ça me parait tellement similaire comme approche :/

----------


## FrousT

Moi j'ouvre la porte, je balance 3-4 grenades, je referme la porte, profit....

----------


## Seymos

*Guild of Dungeoneering*, qui était dans ma wishlist depuis un moment.

C'est sympa et frais, je sais pas si le principe tiendra sur le long terme (sans doute pas) mais en jeu apéritif sans pression et sur le pouce, c'est plutôt sympa.

Les donjons sont vite expédiés, les héros meurent, d'autres arrivent, on s'attache quand même parce que les petits bonus obtenus après chaque donjon réussi permettent quand même d'avoir des avantages immédiats.

La patte graphique est très réussie, tout en crayon, ça emprunte un peu à Binding of Isaac au niveau du thème (personnages bébés, monstres loufoques). La bande-son ambiance Monty Pythons sacré Graal est pile poil dans l'ambiance.

Bref, c'est très light, pas prise de tête, un peu l'anti-Darkest Dungeon, mais je le trouve réussi.

----------


## Momock

> Un vrai run no kill serait intéressant si les gens se réveillaient au bout d'un temps tout en balançant l'alarme si on les as pas enfermé dans les chiottes. *Ce que ne fait aucun jeu.*


Sauf Hitman. En tout cas dans le 2 je suis sûr et certain qu'ils finissent par se réveiller et vont prévenir les gardes (et si on portait toujours les vêtements qu'on lui avait "empruntés" à ce moment-là on se faisait pécho). J'arrive pas à me rappeller comment ça marchait dans Contracts et dans Blood Money.

----------


## Euklif

Ca marchait pareil dans Blood Money. J'avais zappé ^^.
Pas fait Contracts en revanche.

----------


## MrChicken

> Moi j'ouvre la porte, je balance 3-4 grenades, je referme la porte, profit....


J'avoue que l'idée commence à sérieusement me trotter dans la tête  ::ninja:: 
Tu me diras, devant la maison du Dr Galvani je me suis amusé à balancer une bouteille pour attirer un max de monde.. Une fois cela fait j'ai tiré sur l'espèce de gros bidon suspendu juste au dessus. 
Un joli feu d'artifice avec les pseudos bidons d'essence juste à côté  :Cigare:

----------


## FericJaggar

Tu as aussi *Invisible Inc.* où les gardes finiront toujours par se réveiller (très rapidement la plupart du temps) ; rendre un garde KO dans ce jeu voire le tuer (très rare) est la dernière extrémité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avoue que l'idée commence à sérieusement me trotter dans la tête 
> Tu me diras, devant la maison du Dr Galvani je me suis amusé à balancer une bouteille pour attirer un max de monde.. Une fois cela fait j'ai tiré sur l'espèce de gros bidon suspendu juste au dessus. 
> Un joli feu d'artifice avec les pseudos bidons d'essence juste à côté


Tu parles pas plutôt du haut-parleur suspendu à un câble ?

----------


## MrChicken

> Tu as aussi *Invisible Inc.* où les gardes finiront toujours par se réveiller (très rapidement la plupart du temps) ; rendre un garde KO dans ce jeu voire le tuer (très rare) est la dernière extrémité.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> C'est ça, j'arrivais pas à savoir ce que c'est 
> 
> Tu parles pas plutôt du haut-parleur suspendu à un câble ?

----------


## ercete

Deux jeux gagnés chez les cpcgift : je copie/colle ici ma critique du topic des gifteux, désolé pour ceux qui doublent lisent mon poste  :;): 

*Prison Architect* merci Clydopathe !
Je ne suis pas friand de ce genre de jeux d'habitude mais le souvenir de ThemeHospital trône toujours dans mon coeur. C'est enivré de ce ressenti que je lance le jeu.
Et cela fonctionne plutôt bien jusqu'à présent : le mode histoire qui illustre bien le parcours de certains détenus parsème efficacement la campagne. Le côté gestion est très suffisamment poussé, voire un peu trop complexe à mon goût parfois.
Quelques reproches : la maniabilité avec pour commencer un clavier QWERTY forcé sans binding modifiable, mais aussi une mécanique de construction complexe que je n'ai pas encore réussi à assimiler complètement, ce qui m'a fait lacher un peu le jeu et qui m'a bloqué quand j'ai essayé de m'y remettre.
Je le garde sous le coude, c'est le seul jeu de ce genre que j'ai et aucun autre ne m'a attiré jusqu'à présent, une fois habitué je pense que je m'y plairait

*12 is better than 6* merci Ruvon !
Oh mon dieu, je'ai du à peine dépasser l'heure de jeu ! La DA m'a paru attirante sur les screenshots, mais une fois animé c'est tout simplement illisible. Je sais pas si mon daltonisme joue mais entre ça et la maniabilité aux fraises, j'ai juré qu'il ne fallait pas s'en tenir aux screenshots. Le scénario n'a pas réussi à me convaincre pour le moment mais j'avoue ne pas lui avoir laissé beaucoup de chance...

----------


## Ruadir

Bon j'ai fini Mirror's Edge Catalyst et c'était très bon, une belle expérience !!  ::): 

Là j'enchaine sur *Quantum Break* et après 9 heures de "jeu", je cherche encore des points positifs...je veux dire, il y a vraiment des gens qui ont trouvé le gameplay de ce jeu "fun" ? J'ai jamais autant rager sur des imprécisions de gameplay depuis plus de 10 ans. Certaines arènes sont bardées d'effets de destruction temporel qui nuisent complètement à la lisibilité de l'action, le sprint temporel prend le contrôle de mon personnage pour le foutre à un endroit où je ne veux pas aller, aucune possibilité de tirer à l'aveuglette, quand je ne recharge pas manuellement le pistolet il change d'arme automatiquement sans me demander mon avis, pas de corps à corps classique alors que le jeu nous impose de foncer sur l’ennemi, la maniabilité est d'une lourdeur abominable et le personnage s’accroche à des rebords 1 fois sur 3.

Alors graphiquement c'est joli mais non-seulement c'est super-mal optimisé (upscaling  ::(: ) et en plus le jeu nous offre toujours des couloirs sans intérêt, concrètement : Université, entrepôt, Villa, pont et piscine Bradbury...voilà en 9 heures de jeu et apparemment l'acte 5 se déroule en partie à la piscine...cool.  
Ahh et le fameux scénario...Mon dieux...les mêmes personnages-fonction qui nous rabâchent sans arrêt que "oui mais la fin du temps ne peut pas être arrêté d'où mon idée de capsule" ou " il faut quand même essayer, pour mon Brother !"...j'avais compris les enjeux dès le premier acte...pas la peine de me le marteler sans arrêt à chaque cut-scene.   ::|: 

Maintenant j'y joue juste pour voir le dernier épisode de la série TV, qui même si elle n'est pas incroyable, à le mérite de faire un peu avancer l'histoire et d'offrir au titre des personnages un minimum humains dans leurs comportements (Charlie et Liam).

----------


## Gobbopathe

> *Guild of Dungeoneering*, qui était dans ma wishlist depuis un moment.
> 
> C'est sympa et frais, je sais pas si le principe tiendra sur le long terme (sans doute pas) mais en jeu apéritif sans pression et sur le pouce, c'est plutôt sympa.
> 
> Les donjons sont vite expédiés, les héros meurent, d'autres arrivent, on s'attache quand même parce que les petits bonus obtenus après chaque donjon réussi permettent quand même d'avoir des avantages immédiats.
> 
> La patte graphique est très réussie, tout en crayon, ça emprunte un peu à Binding of Isaac au niveau du thème (personnages bébés, monstres loufoques). La bande-son ambiance Monty Pythons sacré Graal est pile poil dans l'ambiance.
> 
> Bref, c'est très light, pas prise de tête, un peu l'anti-Darkest Dungeon, mais je le trouve réussi.


Perso j'ai accroché jusqu'au bout à fond, et j'ai même hésité à continuer avec le DLC. Peut-être craquerai-je un peu plus tard

----------


## Nicetios

Très vite lassé pour ma part, pourtant j'avais bon espoir. Mais j'en attendais trop je pense, un truc à la hauteur de mes souvenirs de DK  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Bordel, déjà 23 heures passées sur *Devil Daggers*  ::o: 

Ce jeu est vraiment prenant, je me le lance un peu tout les jours en me disant "Allez, juste 2-3 runs pour pas perdre la main". Et au final, à chaque fois, je passe une bonne heure dessus à pester contre ce putain de bunny hopping qui m'éjecte dans le vide, contre ces putain de béliers qui passent à travers les projectiles du shotgun et ces putain d'araignées qui bouffent tous mes crystaux  ::cry:: 

Que ce jeu est dur. Et je suis sûr que certains canards trichent !!!

----------


## FrousT

*Dishonored* : Petit run avant la sortie du 2, j'essaye de faire différemment et au final je découvre de nouveau passage beaucoup plus discret, je me raconte que j'ai vraiment fait mon 1er run comme un gros bourrin  :Facepalm: 
*
Renowned Explorers* : J'avais vu le post d'un canard qui m'avait bien vendu le jeu, plus la DA qui m'attire. J'ai fini le tuto mais j'ai encore du mal à comprendre toute les subtilités du jeu  ::wacko::  Si vous l'avez déja fait et que vous voulez aider un pauvre noob qui a du mal à démarrer je suis preneur  :Cigare: 
*
Warhammer Vermintide* : Tuer des rats en masse ça détend, en plus maintenant y a des quêtes pour avoir du vrai stuff "orange"  ::o:  

*OlliOlli2* (offert par si Baalim) : Exactement comme le 1, la recette prend bien, les environnements thème de cinéma sont réussi, et la maniabilité est toujours au top. Merci Baalim 

*Train Valley* (offert par archer hawke)  : Je suis le roi des chemins de fer  :Cigare:  Concept simple efficace, j'en chie sur les dernière mission j'essaye d'aller trop vite et c'est la banqueroute...

----------


## poulpator

> Bon j'ai fini Mirror's Edge Catalyst et c'était très bon, une belle expérience !! 
> 
> Là j'enchaine sur *Quantum Break* et après 9 heures de "jeu", je cherche encore des points positifs...je veux dire, il y a vraiment des gens qui ont trouvé le gameplay de ce jeu "fun" ? J'ai jamais autant rager sur des imprécisions de gameplay depuis plus de 10 ans. Certaines arènes sont bardées d'effets de destruction temporel qui nuisent complètement à la lisibilité de l'action, le sprint temporel prend le contrôle de mon personnage pour le foutre à un endroit où je ne veux pas aller, aucune possibilité de tirer à l'aveuglette, quand je ne recharge pas manuellement le pistolet il change d'arme automatiquement sans me demander mon avis, pas de corps à corps classique alors que le jeu nous impose de foncer sur l’ennemi, la maniabilité est d'une lourdeur abominable et le personnage s’accroche à des rebords 1 fois sur 3.
> 
> Alors graphiquement c'est joli mais non-seulement c'est super-mal optimisé (upscaling ) et en plus le jeu nous offre toujours des couloirs sans intérêt, concrètement : Université, entrepôt, Villa, pont et piscine Bradbury...voilà en 9 heures de jeu et apparemment l'acte 5 se déroule en partie à la piscine...cool.  
> Ahh et le fameux scénario...Mon dieux...les mêmes personnages-fonction qui nous rabâchent sans arrêt que "oui mais la fin du temps ne peut pas être arrêté d'où mon idée de capsule" ou " il faut quand même essayer, pour mon Brother !"...j'avais compris les enjeux dès le premier acte...pas la peine de me le marteler sans arrêt à chaque cut-scene.  
> 
> Maintenant j'y joue juste pour voir le dernier épisode de la série TV, qui même si elle n'est pas incroyable, à le mérite de faire un peu avancer l'histoire et d'offrir au titre des personnages un minimum humains dans leurs comportements (Charlie et Liam).


Ha bah tu vois c'est marrant parce que je suis exactement à l'opposé  ::): 
Les pouvoirs s'enchaînent, on se déplace dans tous les sens, on profite de l'environnement et de la physique. Et sans aucun problème de précision de mon côté, le perso bien qu'un peu rigide, répond très bien. Le gameplay est plus proche d'un Max Payne que d'un cover-shooter, les gunfights se font à mi-distance ou au CàC. Et je suis bien content du changement d'arme dynamique qui m'a sauvé la mise quelques fois lors d'échanges de tirs un peu soutenus.

Pour le scénar, ça me fait penser à la première saison de Fringe. De la "SF canadienne", un peu low budget, ni bonne, ni mauvaise (dans le milieu du jv AAA c'est presque la moyenne haute  ::(:  ), qui se laisse suivre.
Par contre autant je trouve chouette l'idée de la série, autant j'ai beaucoup de mal avec sa réalisation..

----------


## Erkin_

Deux jeux au gameplay réglé comme une horloge. Ça fait du bien :

- *Battlerite* : Battlerite est à DOTA ce qu'est Quake 3 à ARMA. C'est nerveux, instinctif, skillé et sans la moindre once de hasard. Le gameplay de chaque personnage est riche. Il n'y a aucune fioritures, on est là pour la baston, d'ailleurs il me fait parfois penser à un jeu de combat.
La gestion du timer qui réduit la zone de combat est super bien trouvée, tout comme le système d'orbe au milieu. Cela apporte une couche tactique supplémentaire.

Reste à améliorer l'équilibrage et le matchmaking et on est bon. Le jeu est en EA et il s'en sort bien, 350 000 ventes déjà. Vu le côté spectacle qu'offre le jeu (il suffit de voir le nombre de vidéos déjà disponibles à ce sujet), j'ai hâte de voir ce que donne la scène esport.

- *Furi* : Voilà un paquet de mois que je voulais me le prendre. A la base j'ai toujours un peu de mal avec les jeux solo ultra tendus, surtout quand il y a des notions de bullet hell. Mais en tant que fan des duels de longue haleine, Furi m'a toujours énormément attiré.
Aucune surprise : Gameplay au poil, des boss au poil, une bande son de fou, une DA sacrément cool et bien sûr, un arrachage de cheveux intensif vu la difficulté du titre.

----------


## Pifou

*Skyrim*
J'ai mis le temps, mais j'ai enfin attaqué.
C'est un tueur de vie réelle, doh !
Bon, faut que je me force à sortir, on reprendra plus tard

----------


## Momock

> Renowned Explorers[/B] : J'ai fini le tuto mais j'ai encore du mal à comprendre toute les subtilités du jeu  Si vous l'avez déja fait et que vous voulez aider un pauvre noob qui a du mal à démarrer je suis preneur


Ça m'avait fait pareil au début. Mais ne t'en fais pas, ça va vite venir (peut-être même trop, j'ai eût la sensation d'avoir fait le tour du jeu assez vite).

Il faut juste comprendre quand et comment faire basculer le combat d'une humeur à une autre, en remplissant au bon moment les barres en haut de l'écran (on obtien des avantages massifs), et aussi faire attention aux statuts (colérique, triste, amoureux, joyeux...) qu'on inflige aux adversaires. Le dernier statut infligé est celui qu'ils vont garder pendant leur tour, alors faut pas les laisser sur un statut qui soit positif pour eux. Mais pour qu'un statut "prenne" il faut qu'ils soient dans l'humeur (la barre négatif/positif) qui correpond au statut qu'on veut lui mettre, donc gaffe à ça aussi. 

Ça marche aussi en sens inverse. Par ex si tu veux qu'un perso qui met une attaque qui rend content (type positif) joue le dernier mais que tu veux que l'ennemi conserve le statut de type négatif que lui a mis le perso qui a joué avant, il suffit que l'ennemi soit assez bas dans la négativité pour que l'attaque qui rend content ne suffise pas à le faire basculer du côté positif. Donc si t'as un perso qui rend colérique (type négatif), un qui rend triste (type négatif) et un qui rend jouasse (type positif) et qui doit jouer en dernier pour X raison, et que tu veux que l'ennemi reste triste pendant son tour, ben tu jouerais d'abord celui qui rend colérique (l'ennemi passe dans le négatif), puis celui qui rend triste (il descend encore plus dans le négatif et passe au denier statut infligé, donc à triste. Ce qui est cool vu qu'être colérique fait que le perso va faire plus de dégâts physiques), et tu finis sur l'attaque qui rend jouasse (l'ennemi va remonter vers le positif mais sans l'atteindre, ce qui fait que le statut triste ne sera pas remplacé par le statut jouasse, vu que pour ça il faudrait que l'ennemi soit dans le positif).

Je sais pas si c'est clair ce que je dis...  ::O: 

En tout cas une fois que t'as compris ces subtilités tout roule.

Pour ce qui est de l'exploration et des events je conseillerai juste de partir sur le développement de deux skills pour chaque perso (en achetant les objets qui permettent de les augmenter en magasin, sinon tu passeras jamais les "tests" lors des events. Les magasins vendent les mêmes objets à chaque partie, donc prends en note pour des parties futures) et développer les "technologies" qui permettent d'emporter plus de nourriture en priorité (plus de nouriture = plus d'exploration = plus de tout). Et puis expérimente à fond avec les combinaisons de personnages sans te fier aux recommendations que fait le jeu.

----------


## FrousT

> Je sais pas si c'est clair ce que je dis...


Oué je vois l'idée merci, c'est pas encore très clair mais petit à petit je comprend un peu le système des émotions, par contre c'est pas évident d'anticiper les perk et autres talents à donner à ses persos  ::wacko::

----------


## Haelnak

*Titan Souls*
Un point de vie, une mécanique de tir nulle à chier et la roulade sur la touche pour sprinter. 
Ça commence bien...

----------


## Zerger

Bah pourtant si on s'en tient au débat sur Dark Soul, c'est génial d'avoir le saut/la course/la roulade sur le même bouton.

Arrête avec les excuses de faible et finis ce jeu  :;):

----------


## Haelnak

Je roule comme un con alors que je veux courir  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est plus rapide de rouler.

----------


## Haelnak

Sauf que je n'ai pas envie de rouler.
Si tu roules au bord d'une falaise dans Dark Souls et que tu t'éclates en bas, ça m'étonnerait que tu trouves ça pratique.

----------


## Zerger

Je me souviens pas avoir galérer avec la maniabilité du perso, je trouvais que ça répondait au poil.
Surtout que si tu veux courir, tu as juste à rester appuyer sur le bouton je crois.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je me souviens pas avoir galérer avec la maniabilité du perso, je trouvais que ça répondait au poil.
> Surtout que si tu veux courir, tu as juste à rester appuyer sur le bouton je crois.


Oui. Et le perso répond bien. Mais la roulade/sprint me gêne.

En plus il transpire par tous les pores le jeu qui pompe ses inspirations dans ce qui marche plutôt que de proposer un truc original.

J'ai l'impression de jouer à PixelArtIndieGame#2853.

----------


## Shep1

> Je roule comme un con alors que je veux courir


Qu'est-ce que tu as contre les roulades ?  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

Je me le suis pris sur humblebundle (tu as peut-être fait pareil), et pour l'instant je n'accroche pas plus que ça. Notamment le fait d'être immobile quand on veut faire revenir la flèche, et puis d'avoir à se fader le chemin jusqu'au boss à chaque fois qu'on meurt.

----------


## Haelnak

Idem. Perso j'ai pris le bundle pour DotT et voir ce que donne Oxenfree.


Cette lisibilité à deux balles aussi dans Titan Souls. Rien que le premier pseudo-boss, le blob, est tout pourri.
Le truc saute à côté mais ça te touche quand même (pas grave, on glisse pour que les sprites se touchent  :Facepalm: ) et faut lui mettre 5 flèches alors qu'il one-shot. 
Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls pour faire penser à Dark Souls sauf qu'il n'a rien compris à ce qui rend la licence de From Software difficile mais intéressante. Là c'est de la difficulté artificielle à deux balles avec un mec figé quand il attaque (dans RE4 ça fonctionne bien, là c'est chiant), figé quand il appelle son unique flèche et qui a un point de vie. 
Et cette DA est hyper générique (pour du pixel art indé) avec sa perspective foireuse qui gêne la lisibilité...

Honnêtement je trouve ça franchement mauvais pour le moment. Je vais pousser un peu mais vlà quoi, ça pue le titre opportuniste qui mise sur le succès des autres pour espérer exister.

----------


## FrousT

Je pense que t'es rageux, mais d'un autre côté j'aurai jamais mis plus de 3€ dans ce jeux tellement j'en garde pas un souvenir impérissable du coup je sais plus  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

> Le truc saute à côté mais ça te touche quand même (pas grave, on glisse pour que les sprites se touchent ) et faut lui mettre 5 flèches alors qu'il one-shot.
> Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls pour faire penser à Dark Souls sauf qu'il n'a rien compris à ce qui rend la licence de From Software difficile mais intéressante. Là c'est de la difficulté artificielle à deux balles avec un mec figé quand il attaque (dans RE4 ça fonctionne bien, là c'est chiant), figé quand il appelle son unique flèche et qui a un point de vie.
> Et cette DA est hyper générique (pour du pixel art indé) avec sa perspective foireuse qui gêne la lisibilité...
> 
> Honnêtement je trouve ça franchement mauvais pour le moment. Je vais pousser un peu mais vlà quoi, ça pue le titre opportuniste qui mise sur le succès des autres pour espérer exister.


Pour la petite histoire, c'était un jeu créé en 24h lors d'un concours de développement à la base, il avait gagné car justement le concept une seule vie, une seule flèche, boss rush, était original et très bien mené. Ce n'est qu'après que le jeu s'est transformé en monde ouvert avec exploration.

Pour ce qui est du "faut lui mettre 5 flèches alors qu'il one-shot", je vois pas comment tu peux trouver que c'est un défaut, c'est justement là l'interet du jeu. Observer le boss, comprendre ses patterns, réflechir sur comment réussir à le toucher, et mettre en application tout ça pour le perfecter. D'ailleurs, c'est un jeu très speedrunné, et c'est super intéressant à regarder, c'est fluide et joli.

Perso j'avais beaucoup aimé quand il est sorti, une très belle balade, je l'avais même enchainé une seconde fois alors que ça ne m'arrive jamais. D'ailleurs, en refaisant les boss une seconde fois, j'avais remarqué que je m'étais beaucoup amélioré et que finalement le jeu était très maniable et précis.

----------


## Zerger

Toute cette mauvaise foi  ::P: 

Je pensais pas que certains ne supportaient pas de perdre à ce point.

Bon bah au moins, tu sais que tu n'as pas besoin d'acheter Furi

----------


## Haelnak

Dark Souls  3 est excellent.
Furi est très bien de ce que j'en ai testé.
Je trouve Super Meat Boy hyper sympa.

Mais, oui, je ne supporte ni la difficulté ni la défaite, c'est la seule raison qui explique que je n'aime pas la pépite qu'est Titan Souls, cette référence absolue du jeu exigeant  :ouaiouai: 




> Pour la petite histoire, c'était un jeu créé en 24h lors d'un concours de développement à la base


Et ça se voit.




> Pour ce qui est du "faut lui mettre 5 flèches alors qu'il one-shot", je vois pas comment tu peux trouver que c'est un défaut, c'est justement là l'interet du jeu. Observer le boss, comprendre ses patterns, réflechir sur comment réussir à le toucher, et mettre en application tout ça pour le perfecter.


Si on ne réapparaissait pas à un checkpoint à la con mais devant la porte du boss pour accélérer tout ça, ce serait déjà moins chiant.
Si dans Super Meat Boy, chaque mort ramenait dans le menu principal, il n'aurait pas fait long feu sur mon disque dur.

Là je trouve le style visuel déjà vu, la bande son déjà entendue et le gameplay banal.
Je ne vois pas ce que le jeu a de spécial ou d'intéressant mais je testerais peut-être à nouveau plus tard, sait-on jamais. 
Ce ne serait pas la première fois que je change drastiquement d'avis après quelques semaines/mois.


Et comme, en plus, tu as un mec comme Zerger qui balance sa réflexion à deux balles, je déporte ça sur le jeu et ça m'en dégoûte encore plus.

----------


## schouffy

> Là c'est de la difficulté artificielle à deux balles avec un mec figé quand il attaque (dans RE4 ça fonctionne bien, là c'est chiant), figé quand il appelle son unique flèche et qui a un point de vie.


"Tout le jeu est conçu autour de ça".

----------


## Zerger

Désolé d'avoir gâché ton expérience de jeu.

Je suis d'accord que les aller-retours sont assez relous (tout aussi relou que dans les Dark Souls vu que tu tiens à les comparer). Alors oui, tu as juste 1 PV mais en face, c'est pas du bullet-hell et la plupart des attaques sont prévisibles et s'évitent avec une roulade, ce qui te laisse le temps d'observer le boss et comprendre son pattern. Après, il faut juste trouver le bon moment pour tirer et bien viser... sinon tu es sanctionné avec une flèche que tu dois récupérer (et encore, elle peut tuer l'adversaire pendant son trajet de retour). Le coup du "je peux pas bouger..." c'est pipeau, ca fait partie du gameplay et le jeu est prévu en fonction de ça. C'est comme reprocher à Dark Souls de pas pouvoir courir en buvant une potion.

Bref, c'est pas le jeu du siècle, mais les combats sont très bien pensés, chaque boss a un pattern vraiment différent. Je comprend pas que ca te foute en rogne à ce point. Alors je sais qu'il y a l'effet "Bundle" qui te force à lancer des jeux qui t’intéressent pas forcément mais que tu testes quand même parce que tu les possèdes de toute facon. Sauf que ca te pousse justement à être très sévère avec le jeu pour avoir le prétexte de s'en débarrasser et passer à autre chose. Et souvent, ca finit en "C'est de la merde" sans vrai argument....

----------


## schouffy

> Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls pour faire penser à Dark Souls sauf qu'il n'a rien compris à ce qui rend la licence de From Software difficile mais intéressante.


Je trouve qu'il a tout compris, il a fait un jeu où la patience, l'observation, l'analyse des patterns et le sang froid te permettent de vaincre. Comme Dark Souls.
Je comprends qu'on puisse trouver ça opportuniste voire pas original, mais le jeu est efficace et bien branlé.

----------


## Haelnak

> Sauf que ca te pousse justement à être très sévère avec le jeu pour avoir le prétexte de s'en débarrasser et passer à autre chose. Et souvent, ca finit en "C'est de la merde" sans vrai argument....


C'est fort possible, en effet. 
Du coup je lui laisserais certainement une deuxième chance un peu plus tard.




> Je trouve qu'il a tout compris, il a fait un jeu où la patience, l'observation, l'analyse des patterns et le sang froid te permettent de vaincre. Comme Dark Souls.


Mouais, je suppose qu'il a puisé un maximum dans Dark Souls II  ::siffle::

----------


## Momock

> Je suis d'accord que les aller-retours sont assez relous (tout aussi relou que dans les Dark Souls vu que tu tiens à les comparer).


Non. Dans Dark Souls tu ne meurs pas instantanément contre les boss à la moindre erreur, tu fais donc bien moins d'allers-retours, et tu peux faire des trucs pendant ces allers-retours (comme essayer de ne pas gâcher tes estus avant le boss). Dans Titan Souls ça ne sert à rien, ça fait juste chier. À tel point que je n'ai même pas fini la démo alors qu'en dehors de ça je n'avait trouvé aucun défaut au jeu (en dehors du design général très dérivatif et sans personalité).

----------


## Harest

Je l'ai fini hier Titan Souls (comment ça ce n'est pas le bon topic  ::ninja:: ), ça m'aura pris 2h, mais apparemment j'ai raté 5 boss (14 killed et y'en aurait 19 en tout). Je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas aimer. De mon côté il a réussi à me faire alt+f4 2 fois je crois, ce qui ne m'arrive jamais. Probablement parce que tu vois facilement ce qu'il faut faire, c'est juste des timings parfois ridicules. Exemple : le Yéti est surement le boss où j'ai crevé le plus de fois alors qu'il n'a rien de difficile. Comme n'importe quel boss du jeu au final vu qu'il faut généralement une seule flèche pour les tuer.
Je n'ai pas du tout aimé le magma blob aussi, qui ne se déplaçait pas toujours dans le sens qu'il devrait (au final j'ai fait la speedrun strat).

Bref, c'était un jeu qui m'intéressait de loin anyway, pour ça que je suis content que quelqu'un en donnait un dans le topic des dons (merci encore @Cotopaxi). J'ai pu y jouer et le finir, et avoir un avis finalement pas si éloigné que ce que j'en pensais avant d'y jouer : un jeu moyen à mon goût. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais la motiv' de lancer un new game+ ou de simplement aller tuer les 5 boss manquants. Les modes débloqués aussi... "No roll no sprint", ouais, va mourir le jeu  :Gerbe: .

----------


## purEcontact

> Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls pour faire penser à Dark Souls


Heu... non.
Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls parce que tu récupères les âmes des titans que tu abats.
C'est très largement inspiré de Shadow of the Colossus.

Accessoirement, Titan Souls est un très bon jeu et tu es d'une mauvaise foi assez affligeante.




> Je l'ai fini hier Titan Souls (comment ça ce n'est pas le bon topic ), ça m'aura pris 2h
> [...] (au final j'ai fait la speedrun strat).


Tu as regardé une vidéo pour le terminer aussi rapidement ?
Si c'est le cas, honte sur toi et ta famille.

Plus sérieusement, ne regardez pas de vidéos "let's play" ou "speedrun" de ce jeu parce que vous perdez tout l'intérêt de la découverte des boss.
Accessoirement, je vous invite à lire ce que j'en avais pensé à froid, après avoir terminé le jeu.

----------


## Herr Peter

Là en ce moment je me fais des parties de *Sublevel Zero* quand j'ai un peu de temps libre.

C'est un _Descent-like_ avec _perma-death_ (donc un Rogue-like, si vous préférez). Tout d'abord, quand on le lance la première fois, on constate à quel point le jeu est classe visuellement, avec son mélange de textures pixelisées et d'effets de lumière modernes. Le gameplay est agréable à la manette, aucun soucis pour se déplacer sur 6 axes dans des maps qui n'ont pas de haut ni de bas, et la carte (très bien fichue et lisible) aide parfaitement le joueur à ne jamais tourner en rond pour trouver la suite des niveaux.

Évidemment qui dit Rogue-like dit difficulté, et malgré une certaine lenteur général, on se fait rapidement déborder par les tirs ennemis. Après, comme tous les jeux du même type, on récupère des armes, power-up et autres notes qui nous en apprennent plus sur l'histoire (dont j'en ai rien à carrer perso).

La bande-son est comme les visuels du jeu, à savoir du mélange d'éléments rétro et modernes, comme les musiques à moité chip-tune mais avec quelques orchestrations, sans jamais être envahissantes.

Quelques défauts cependant: -Le tuto nous apprend uniquement à jouer au clavier, même si on a une manette dans les pattes, ce qui fait que l'on doit tout trouver soi-même. C'est pas catastrophique mais ça reste emmerdant.
                                        -LE bug énervant, c'est quand le jeu inverse l'axe Y des déplacements, à n'importe quel moment. Autant dire qu'on saute de joie quand ça nous arrive en plein combat... faut vraiment que les devs règlent ça au plus vite.

----------


## Zerger

> Je ne sais pas si j'aurais la motiv' de lancer un new game+ ou de simplement aller tuer les 5 boss manquants.


Le NG+ est plus corsé au niveau des timings, tu risques d'alt+F4 un paquet de fois  ::P:  Par contre, le pattern de chaque boss est modifié, faut revoir sa stratégie pour chacun.
5 Boss manquants ca fait pas mal, je te conseille plutot de les chercher, sachant que ca te débloquera un boss ultime. Et ca serait dommage que tu n'ais pas pu rager contre le boss Archer  ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

> Accessoirement, Titan Souls est un très bon jeu et tu es d'une mauvaise foi assez affligeante.


Surement un "bon" jeu mais à 15€ c'est quand même du viol vol !

----------


## Zerger

> Non. Dans Dark Souls tu ne meurs pas instantanément contre les boss à la moindre erreur, tu fais donc bien moins d'allers-retours, et tu peux faire des trucs pendant ces allers-retours (comme essayer de ne pas gâcher tes estus avant le boss). Dans Titan Souls ça ne sert à rien, ça fait juste chier. À tel point que je n'ai même pas fini la démo alors qu'en dehors de ça je n'avait trouvé aucun défaut au jeu (en dehors du design général très dérivatif et sans personalité).


On est d'accord, c'est pas la meilleur idée qu'ils aient eue. Bon après, le perso n'a pas non plus à faire de grosses distances pour rejoindre chaque boss, y'a souvent un spawn pas trop loin. C'est comme quand on m'avait annoncé 8 min de blabla entre chaque boss de Furi, c'était bien plus court que ça au final.

--

Par contre, effectivement 2h ca a été rapide. M'a fallu 10 heures pour faire le normal et le NG+ avec 100% des boss tués

----------


## makiayoyo

Ce qui m'embête un peu avec *Titan souls*, c'est l'emplacement des checkpoints, dans *Dark Souls* c'est pas gênant de se taper quelques bornes pour aller latter un boss du fait de la présence d'ennemis sur la carte , ça a un sens ... avec titan souls je vois pas l'intérêt de faire traverser une map vide au joueur a part gonfler artificiellement la durée de vie et c'est dommage , le jeu n'en a pas besoin du tout  :ouaiouai: 
ça reste une super expérience pour le prix, Mais je lui préfère quand même *hyper light drifter*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est comme quand on m'avait annoncé 8 min de blabla entre chaque boss de Furi, c'était bien plus court que ça au final.


Surtout dans *Furi* , les saves sont faites aprés les 8 minutes de blabla ... pas avant

----------


## schouffy

> -LE bug énervant, c'est quand le jeu inverse l'axe Y des déplacements, à n'importe quel moment. Autant dire qu'on saute de joie quand ça nous arrive en plein combat... faut vraiment que les devs règlent ça au plus vite.


WTF ? C'est quoi ce truc fini à la pisse ?

----------


## Herr Peter

> WTF ? C'est quoi ce truc fini à la pisse ?


Le jeu est très propre sinon techniquement, mais ce truc oui, c'est clairement intolérable.

----------


## Harest

> Tu as regardé une vidéo pour le terminer aussi rapidement ?
> Si c'est le cas, honte sur toi et ta famille.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ne regardez pas de vidéos "let's play" ou "speedrun" de ce jeu parce que vous perdez tout l'intérêt de la découverte des boss.
> Accessoirement, je vous invite à lire ce que j'en avais pensé à froid, après avoir terminé le jeu.


Nope, je n'ai pas regardé de vidéo avant de découvrir par moi-même chaque boss. Juste que comme dit, je suis apparemment passé à côté de boss (4 dans le monde, et le true last boss : ça je l'ai su après avoir fini le jeu en cherchant). Sinon quand je mettais "speedrun strat" pour le magma blob, c'est parce qu'après avoir compris ce qu'il fallait faire, il me faisait trop chier à ne pas aller dans la direction qu'il était censé aller donc je voulais voir comment il devait être tuer sans qu'il fasse son relou. J'avais estimé avoir passé suffisamment de temps sur lui à ce moment.

La durée à finir le jeu est très anecdotique anyway. Si ça se trouve parmi les 5 boss restants, y'en a 2 qui vont m'infiniser et on va pouvoir rajouter 1h juste pour eux. Les boss se comprennent vite, le point principal du jeu c'est de tirer quand c'est le moment et au bon endroit. D'ailleurs le jeu recommande la manette alors j'ai pris la manette mais y'a pas moyen de jouer clavier / souris ? Je suppose que non sinon la durée de vie du jeu serait encore réduite.

----------


## FrousT

> Surtout dans *Furi* , les saves sont faites aprés les 8 minutes de blabla ... pas avant


Si avant et après, tu passe souvent une porte juste après le boss, là ça sauvegarde, et ça re-sauvegarde quand t'arrive au prochain boss.

----------


## Zerger

> Surtout dans *Furi* , les saves sont faites aprés les 8 minutes de blabla ... pas avant


Tiens, ca me rappelle le boss final de Dead Space. Je l'avais justement jeté par la fenêtre à cause de ça  ::siffle:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs le jeu recommande la manette alors j'ai pris la manette mais y'a pas moyen de jouer clavier / souris ? Je suppose que non sinon la durée de vie du jeu serait encore réduite.


Je crois que si, tu peux jouer au C/S. Mais j'avais trouvé la visée au stick suffisament bonne pour rester à la manette.
Oh oui, je me souviens du Lava blob, effectivement c'était assez relou pour le conditionner à aller dans la bonne direction  ::P:  En NG+, c'éait vraiment l'horreur, faut vraiment se mettre en plein milieu des projectiles et croiser les doigts pour passer à travers. Doit surement y avoir une meilleur facon.
Mais ca reste du pipi de chat comparé à l'archer, y'a trop de conditions sur le placement et le timing à réunir, je l'ai réussi par coup de chance, je me verrais pas le réussir à nouveau.

----------


## Haelnak

> Heu... non.
> Le mec a appelé ça Titan Souls parce que tu récupères les âmes des titans que tu abats.
> C'est très largement inspiré de Shadow of the Colossus.


Je sais, je sais. Je connaissais le jeu avant qu'il ne soit dans le bundle.




> (...) tu es d'une mauvaise foi assez affligeante.


J'en suis conscient. Zerger a plus ou moins expliqué pourquoi hier.
-> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...1#post10373014

Je ne suis ni borné ni fermé à la critique.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Si avant et après, tu passe souvent une porte juste après le boss, là ça sauvegarde, et ça re-sauvegarde quand t'arrive au prochain boss.


Je savais pas ... aprés je voulais surtout souligner le fait de pas devoir se tartiner tout le blabla a chaque tentative ...  ::happy2::

----------


## purEcontact

> Je ne suis ni borné ni fermé à la critique.


L'un des avantages du jeu, c'est que tu as plusieurs boss par zone : si un boss te gonfle vraiment trop, lâche l'affaire et va sur un autre.
Je trouve que la courbe d'apprentissage est relativement bien faite dans le sens où tu peux choisir ton challenge.
En affrontant l'autre boss, tu montes en skill et le blob te paraîtra plus simple (c'est pas la fête non plus hein, me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit).

Si tu arrives à terminer le jeu, je te conseil de relancer une partie en mode normal et de retourner tuer ce premier boss qui t'as tant fait râler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu le trouveras d'une facilité déconcertante

.




> Surement un "bon" jeu mais à 15€ c'est quand même du viol vol !


C'est ce que j'avais noté : je l'ai acheté à 9€ pendant des soldes steam, je le trouvais un peu cher à ce tarif là.
Par contre, à 1$ (ou même 5$), faut pas déconner, il les vaut carrément.




> Nope, je n'ai pas regardé de vidéo avant de découvrir par moi-même chaque boss.


Dans ce cas, félicitations.
Personnellement, ça m'a pris 5h pour faire le jeu la première fois (les 19 boss).
En sachant qu'il y a un succès qui demande de terminer le jeu en 20 minutes, j'ai un peu de marge.


Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi il y a de la trotte entre chaque try : c'est, selon moi, pour éviter de trop s'énerver et faire retomber la pression.
Il m'est arrivé de passer plus de 5 minutes sur un boss fight sans crever et de me faire déboîter au moment où j'allais le tuer (_ceux qui n'ont pas fait le jeu vont se dire "ouais, bah c'est pas énorme 5 minutes"_).
Après ces moments là, prendre 30 secondes pour faire le retour et réfléchir un peu sur la façon de mieux appréhender le combat, ça me semblait assez libérateur.

Maintenant, c'est sûr que c'est ultra frustrant d'arriver dans la salle du boss, se faire éclater en l'espace de 1~3 secondes et devoir marcher 30 secondes.

----------


## Baalim

> Là en ce moment je me fais des parties de *Sublevel Zero* quand j'ai un peu de temps libre.


Je l'avais vu passer sur GOG, celui-là.

J'étais un peu étonné du peu de retours sur le jeu. Hop, en WL  :;):

----------


## makiayoyo

> Je l'avais vu passer sur GOG, celui-là.
> 
> J'étais un peu étonné du peu de retours sur le jeu. Hop, en WL


ça me fait penser a *Forsaken* ... je sais pas c'est justifié mais le souvenir est là !

----------


## Haelnak

> L'un des avantages du jeu, c'est que tu as plusieurs boss par zone : si un boss te gonfle vraiment trop, lâche l'affaire et va sur un autre.
> Je trouve que la courbe d'apprentissage est relativement bien faite dans le sens où tu peux choisir ton challenge.
> En affrontant l'autre boss, tu montes en skill et le blob te paraîtra plus simple (c'est pas la fête non plus hein, me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit).
> 
> Si tu arrives à terminer le jeu, je te conseil de relancer une partie en mode normal et de retourner tuer ce premier boss qui t'as tant fait râler : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai eu assez facilement le blob malgré ses rebonds et zones de contact que j'ai trouvé un peu foirés, c'est plutôt le cube qui m'a agacé à force de m'écraser en chaîne  ::ninja:: 

Du coup je l'ai déjà réinstallé et je vais essayer de pousser un peu plus.

----------


## Zerger

> Hop, en WL

----------


## LeChameauFou

*chroma squad* et c'est cool. On voit silent bob et son pote (cf. le film "clerks")  au coin du magasin de jouet en train de s'en griller une. J'ai finis la saison de l'émission. Bon jeu indé pour le moment.

----------


## wiotts

*Sunless sea.*
Depuis longtemps dans ma WL, acheté la semaine dernière en promo gog.
Sympa, mais je ne suis pas autant emballé que je l'aurais aimé. J'ai l'habitude de jouer en anglais, mais la je suis à la limite de la compréhension. Pour un jeu basé pour beaucoup dans la lecture, c'est dommage. Sinon, le gameplay lent, l'ambiance, le journal de bord, la compréhension au fur et à mesure des mécaniques me plaisent.
A peine 3-4h de jeu et déjà 4 morts...
Sympa à jouer le soir avant de se coucher, cela évite de trop s’exciter sur le clavier comme dans d'autres jeux.

*Crypt of the necrodancer*
Je lance presque tous les jours le run journalier, et tous les jours je fais un score lamentable. Je suis nul mais j'adore ce jeu, ce qui est plutôt bon signe...

*Battlerite*
Mon "gros" jeu du moment. Que du PvP en arène, des rounds très courts mais intenses. Chaque partie en appelle une nouvelle. Les replays enregistrés automatiquement permettent de bien voir tes erreurs. Plus sympa à plusieurs sur vocal. On est quelques Canards dessus, viendez !

----------


## makiayoyo

> *Sunless sea.*
>  J'ai l'habitude de jouer en anglais, mais la je suis à la limite de la compréhension. Pour un jeu basé pour beaucoup dans la lecture, c'est dommage.


C'est ce qui me fait hésiter, je suis trés a l'aise avec l'anglais courant, il parait que le jeu niveau d'écriture du jeu est vraiment élevé ...

----------


## Pierronamix

*Catherine*

C'est peut être l'un de mes meilleurs jeux de l'année mais il me fait tellement rager.  :Emo:  

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le concept est simple, on joue un trentenaire quelconque qui, fasse à la perspective de s'engager, prends peur et dérape dans une autre madame.

Il devient donc la cible d'une malédiction (ou un truc, pour faire simple), qui le poursuit dans ses cauchemars, l'obligeant à grimper une tour sous forme de QBERT sadique. 

Le jour, on suit notre personnage interagir avec ses deux dames, ses amis, les autres personnages, etc...Le temps de jeu est partagé donc entre ça :



et ça :



Et ça défonce.

Le gameplay escalade est propre, tout fonctionne et n'est jamais injuste, PAR CONTRE c'est putain de dur, et ça fait vite hurler.

A côté de ça, l'histoire est bien pensée, les questions et dilemmes posés par le jeu sont intéressantes, on a envie d'avancer et d'aider (ou non) notre personnage à poursuivre une voie vertueuse ou être un gros connard.

J'en suis à la moitié (chapitre 6), et putain que c'est bien.

----------


## Zerger

> *Catherine*
> 
> C'est peut être l'un de mes meilleurs jeux de l'année mais il me fait tellement rager.


Euh on est en quelle année?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Euh on est en quelle année?


Je joue parfois aux jeux avec un peu de retard.

----------


## Zerger

C'est ma faute, j'ai lu "un des meilleurs jeux de l'année"

Qui est assez bête pour acheter un jeu day one, afin de le payer plein pot et de tomber sur une mauvaise surprise... quand il suffit d'attendre quelques mois pour avoir un bon -50% et plein d'avis de qualité des autres canards + tous les patchs bien comme il faut qui seront sortis entre temps

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est ce qui me fait hésiter, je suis trés a l'aise avec l'anglais courant, il parait que le jeu niveau d'écriture du jeu est vraiment élevé ...


Perso j'ai pas eu trop de souci. C'est effectivement très verbeux, donc un bon niveau d'anglais est requis, mais j'ai jamais été bloqué par un paragraphe où je ne comprenais rien (pour donner un point de comparaison, les bouquins que j'ai pu lire en anglais sont Game of Thrones et quelques Pratchett et Gaiman).

Bon par contre au bout d'un moment le jeu m'a gonflé (y'a probablement un mécanisme que j'ai pas pigé, parce que j'avais l'impression de progresser, sûrement certes, mais trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès lentement), mais la grosse dizaine d'heures qui a précédé était super.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est ma faute, j'ai lu "un des meilleurs jeux de l'année"
> 
> Qui est assez bête pour acheter un jeu day one, afin de le payer plein pot et de tomber sur une mauvaise surprise... quand il suffit d'attendre quelques mois pour avoir un bon -50% et plein d'avis de qualité des autres canards + tous les patchs bien comme il faut qui seront sortis entre temps


J'achète aussi des jeux day one, ça dépend de quoi on parle. Un FPS multi si tu le prends plus tard, tu le prends tout seul par exemple.  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

*Diablo III Reaper of souls*... je l'avais évité jusque là, j'avais juste terminé tranquilou le vanilla avec ma moitié, on s'était bien amusé et puis j'étais passé à autre chose... et puis là, début de la saison 8, les copains qui se nolifent* dessus, ça m'a fait envie et j'ai acheté l'extension... et depuis je nolife aussi... moche... moche mais ça me plaît, sans doute parce que c'est ma 1re saison, sans doute aussi parce que le jeu est réglé au millimètre. je sens déjà la limite, grinder des bottes ou une gemme super-machinchose ça va vite me gaver, mais j'avoue, j'avoue que pour le moment c'est rigolo avec les potos (mais ouiiiiiii tiens prends ma cloche à 15 miyons dans ta face gros moche !).


* Je nolife, tu nolifes, il nolife, nous nolifons, vous nolifez, ils nolifent.

----------


## FrousT

> *Diablo III Reaper of souls*.


Tout pareille, là moi j'attaque ma 2eme saison et j'en ai déjà marre par contre alors que je fait même pas de la Greater rift lvl 20  :Emo:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Perso j'ai pas eu trop de souci. C'est effectivement très verbeux, donc un bon niveau d'anglais est requis, mais j'ai jamais été bloqué par un paragraphe où je ne comprenais rien (pour donner un point de comparaison, les bouquins que j'ai pu lire en anglais sont Game of Thrones et quelques Pratchett et Gaiman).


Si c'est pas plus compliqué que game of thrones ça devrait le faire ... merci, le reste du jeu à l'air au top ! cette ambiance  ::wub::

----------


## FericJaggar

*Saints Row 3* en coop avec un pote. Le jeu n'est pas très beau et les sensations de tir sont quelconques, mais ça reste fun dans l'ensemble. Et puis je veux le terminer avant d'entamer GTA 5, sinon je sens que je ne pourrais plus revenir dessus ensuite  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

*The Witcher 3*

C'est bien, mais je suis moins happé que The Witcher 1 et 2. Comme quoi un prologue qui claque, même en pilote automatique, c'est bien pour intéresser le client.

Même passé le prologue, je me souviens d'un acte 1 plus dramatique dans The Witcher. On était le révélateur de problèmes plus ou moins étouffés dans le village, et donc la cause de toute la pagaille qui s'en suivra. Le fait de débarrasser le village de son monstre n'empêchera pas une chasse aux sorcières, et le saccage de la taverne. On quitte l'acte 1 avec l'impression de fuir une catastrophe qu'on a nous même créée.

Idem dans l'acte 1 de The Witcher 2, ça finit également obligatoirement en gros drame nappé de xénophobie et de meurtre, juste avant la fuite de Geralt.

Dans The Witcher 3, le début à Blanchefleur est très sage, très établi. Nous ne sommes que de passage. La guerre a déjà fait son oeuvre, les villages sont déjà pillés, et on ne sème pas beaucoup plus la pagaille. La scène de fin jette un léger malaise, mais ça ne va pas très loin. Notre passage à Blanchefleur m'a paru très rapide d'ailleurs.
Après c'est très bien écrit, et cela nous réserve quelques surprises, mais pas nécessairement agréables (

Spoiler Alert! 


finalement c'est Yen qui vient à nous, mais du coup pouf, cela met automatiquement fin à nos activités dans le secteur

)

En fait, avec l'open world, on perd les scénarios totalement définitifs qu'ils pouvaient se permettre grâce au découpage en acte de Witcher  1 et 2. On ne reviendra plus aux faubourgs de Wyzima, on ne reviendra plus à Flotsam.
C'est dommage, et c'est révélateur d'un open world assez statique. Dans 50 jours du jeu, si je retourne à Blanchefleur, je parie que je retrouverai les mêmes PNJ se lamenter devant les mêmes maisons brulées.

Bref, ça commence doucement, et j'attends de voir le développement de la suite. La quète du baron Sanglant me semble déjà plus intriguante, et donc plus intéressante. C'est lié en grande partie à la personnalité du Baron, franchement réussie pour l'instant.

----------


## Illynir

Blanchefleur c'est juste un prologue et un tutorial de ce que sera le jeu multiplié par 10 par la suite. T’inquiète pas que des choix/conséquences tu en auras.

----------


## schouffy

T'inquiètes que tu vas en suivre des pointillés sur la minimap  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Suffit de désactiver la minimap.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> *The Witcher 3*
> Bref, ça commence doucement, et j'attends de voir le développement de la suite. La quète du baron Sanglant me semble déjà plus intriguante, et donc plus intéressante. C'est lié en grande partie à la personnalité du Baron, franchement réussie pour l'instant.


Blanchefleur, c'est pas le prologue, c'est le tuto pour les mecs qui connaissent pas du tout la série.
Revient à la fin de l'épisode avec le baron, je pense que tu auras révisé ton jugement.

----------


## Harest

Je commence enfin *Dark Souls II (SotFS)* o/.
_Je ne pouvais pas à l'époque avec ma vieille 4870 qui ne supporte pas DX11, et y'avait une 7870 en vente à 50€ sur ce forum alors j'me suis dit que ça le faisait compte tenu des jeux auxquels je pourrai jouer avec pour l'investissement faible._
La première chose qui choque quand même, c'est le nombre de messages au sol et de marques de sang  ::O: . Sérieux y'en a tous les mètres, le sol en est recouvert. Sûrement lié au fait que le netcode est mieux foutu par rapport au 1er.
Je ne me suis pas spoilé en lançant le jeu, pour savoir par exemple vers où aller. Mais bon toujours pareil, quand on voit les dégâts moisis qu'on fait sur un mob, on se dit très vite que non, ce n'est pas par là  ::ninja:: . Je suis parti vers les ruines avec quelques géants en fer du coup, là les dégâts sont déjà un peu mieux. Même si j'ai quand même l'impression que ce n'est pas forcément par là non plus. Faut dire que l'arme de base (brisée) du guerrier est pas folle. Need une claymore-like asap ;o.
Mention spéciale aux porcins sur le côté d'une maison dans le "hub" du jeu. Je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu d'aussi petites bestioles avec autant de points de vie (ou de résistances).

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je commence enfin *Dark Souls II (SotFS)* o/.
> _Je ne pouvais pas à l'époque avec ma vieille 4870 qui ne supporte pas DX11, et y'avait une 7870 en vente à 50€ sur ce forum alors j'me suis dit que ça le faisait compte tenu des jeux auxquels je pourrai jouer avec pour l'investissement faible._
> La première chose qui choque quand même, c'est le nombre de messages au sol et de marques de sang . Sérieux y'en a tous les mètres, le sol en est recouvert. Sûrement lié au fait que le netcode est mieux foutu par rapport au 1er.
> Je ne me suis pas spoilé en lançant le jeu, pour savoir par exemple vers où aller. Mais bon toujours pareil, quand on voit les dégâts moisis qu'on fait sur un mob, on se dit très vite que non, ce n'est pas par là . Je suis parti vers les ruines avec quelques géants en fer du coup, là les dégâts sont déjà un peu mieux. Même si j'ai quand même l'impression que ce n'est pas forcément par là non plus. Faut dire que l'arme de base (brisée) du guerrier est pas folle. Need une claymore-like asap ;o.
> Mention spéciale aux porcins sur le côté d'une maison dans le "hub" du jeu. Je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu d'aussi petites bestioles avec autant de points de vie (ou de résistances).


Les "géants de fer" de la Tour de Heide, c'est un bon moyen de farmer des âmes tôt dans le jeu, ils ne sont pas trop difficiles à tuer si on est patient et qu'on les prend un par un. Le boss de zone (l'obligatoire) fait partie des plus faciles du jeu, également. Et tu trouves quelques objets intéressants (de la poussière d'os sublime, mais seulement en vanilla  ::'(:  )

----------


## akaraziel

Bon bah j'ai encore mis de côté Divinity Original Sin (que j'aime beaucoup malgré tout) pour jouer à :
*STALKER : Call of Chernobyl*
Le mod freeplay qui regroupe les zones des 3 jeux et qui ne cesse de s'améliorer. C'est super bien foutu, y'a pas mal de petites quêtes à faire et même un scénario à suivre. Que du bonheur. :D

*Skyrim Special Edition*
J'ai replongé...Comme d'hab, je me lance dans la quête principale puis je finis par encore m'égarer dans les donjons/grottes sur le chemin tout en prenant des screenshots tous les dix mètres.
Faut quand même reconnaître que le jeu est joli malgré son âge, surtout avec un petit coup de Reshade. Et en plus c'est bien plus fluide que l'original. 
Reste à attendre que les mods habituels soient convertis pour cette nouvelle version.  ::): 

Et je continue toujours Zelda TP HD, je suis pas très loin de la fin d'ailleurs mais j'hésite à chercher toutes les perles des spectres/quarts (enfin, 1/5 plutôt (-_-') ) de coeur. :-/

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je ne me suis pas spoilé en lançant le jeu, pour savoir par exemple vers où aller.





> Les "géants de fer" de la Tour de Heide, c'est un bon moyen de farmer des âmes tôt dans le jeu, ils ne sont pas trop difficiles à tuer si on est patient et qu'on les prend un par un. Le boss de zone (l'obligatoire) fait partie des plus faciles du jeu, également. Et tu trouves quelques objets intéressants


 :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Putain, j'osais pas râler, merci Xchromfph. D'autant que c'est le prochain que je compte(ais?) me faire.

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah désolé, tu parles d'un spoil.

----------


## Momock

> Bah désolé, tu parles d'un spoil.


C'est malin! Comment veux-tu qu'il profite du jeu maintenant qu'il sait qu'il y a un boss quelque-part?

----------


## Harest

La zone me dit vaguement quelque chose anyway, j'avais vu des bribes du jeu durant un stream, mais vraiment peu vu que je comptais le faire donc je crois me souvenir un peu du boss.
Enfin bref aucun soucis avec le message  :^_^: . Dire que le boss fait parti des plus faciles, c'est ultra-léger comme "spoil". Et puis la patience, c'est une qualité qu'on apprend tôt avec les Souls  ::P: .

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> *Skyrim Special Edition*
> 
> Faut quand même reconnaître que le jeu est joli malgré son âge, surtout avec un petit coup de Reshade. Et en plus c'est bien plus fluide que l'original. 
> Reste à attendre que les mods habituels soient convertis pour cette nouvelle version.


Sur la fiche steam ils parlent de version remasterisée sur les graphismes et les effets, il est vraiment plus beau ?
Ayant joué à sa sortie sur xbox360, je me laisserais bien tenter maintenant que j'ai un bon PC.

----------


## Haelnak

> Sur la fiche steam ils parlent de version remasterisée sur les graphismes et les effets, il est vraiment plus beau ?
> Ayant joué à sa sortie sur xbox360, je me laisserais bien tenter maintenant que j'ai un bon PC.


Il n'y a pas photo avec la version 360.

PS3 / PS4



Sachant que tu peux avoir encore mieux sur PC en ajoutant une petite pincée de mods.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ah ok ils ont profité des nouvelles consoles. Il est vraiment plus joli en effet, pour les mods pour l'instant c'est pas ce qui dictera mon achat, je galère trop souvent pour les installer.

Le seul sur lequel je m'éclate et que j'ai pu le modder vraiment facilement, c'est mon jeu actuel, *Xcom 2*. Acheté le 6 août, j'en suis à 103 heures, dès que j'ai un peu de temps je me jette dessus.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*rayman legends* et c'est vachement bien

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Il est vraiment plus joli en effet


Ah bon ? Je suis plutôt déçu par ce que montre la vidéo moi. J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup bossé sur cette version. Je suis pas fan des nouvelles teintes orangées, je trouve que le bleu allait bien au jeu de base et changeait un peu la donne vis à vis des productions habituelles.

----------


## Chan

> Ah ok ils ont profité des nouvelles consoles. Il est vraiment plus joli en effet, pour les mods pour l'instant c'est pas ce qui dictera mon achat, je galère trop souvent pour les installer.
> 
> Le seul sur lequel je m'éclate et que j'ai pu le modder vraiment facilement, c'est mon jeu actuel, *Xcom 2*. Acheté le 6 août, j'en suis à 103 heures, dès que j'ai un peu de temps je me jette dessus.


C'est ce que je me disais aussi au début pour les mods. Je me souviens des heures passées sur Morrowind pour tout mettre, en mode manuel donc... 
Alors que là,  tu as Mod Manager, tu choppes le mod que tu désires sur la confrérie des traducteurs (si tu veux du français) ou sur Nexus. Tu colles l'archive récupérée dans Mod Manager et il gère toute la répartition des fichiers,  ainsi la priorité d'exécution des mods pour éviter les bugs. 
C'est vraiment hyper simple maintenant.

----------


## akaraziel

> Ah bon ? Je suis plutôt déçu par ce que montre la vidéo moi. J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup bossé sur cette version. Je suis pas fan des nouvelles teintes orangées, je trouve que le bleu allait bien au jeu de base et changeait un peu la donne vis à vis des productions habituelles.


Les améliorations ne sont pas que visuelles, c'est bien plus fluide que l'original, une base 64bits plus intéressante pour les mods, et une meilleure gestion des performances quand y'a beaucoup de PNJ.
A moins de vouloir absolument les même mods que Skyrim (je pense à SkyUI pour l'interface), y'a pas vraiment de raisons de se passer de cette SE, surtout qu'elle est offerte à ceux qui possèdent le jeu de base + DLC.  :;):

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Les améliorations ne sont pas que visuelles, c'est bien plus fluide que l'original, une base 64bits plus intéressante pour les mods, et une meilleure gestion des performances quand y'a beaucoup de PNJ.
> A moins de vouloir absolument les même mods que Skyrim (je pense à SkyUI pour l'interface), y'a pas vraiment de raisons de se passer de cette SE, surtout qu'elle est offerte à ceux qui possèdent le jeu de base + DLC.


Certes. Mais, concernant l'aspect visuel, je suis plutôt "déçu". Je trouve pas le résultat terrible.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est ce que je me disais aussi au début pour les mods. Je me souviens des heures passées sur Morrowind pour tout mettre, en mode manuel donc... 
> Alors que là,  tu as Mod Manager, tu choppes le mod que tu désires sur la confrérie des traducteurs (si tu veux du français) ou sur Nexus. Tu colles l'archive récupérée dans Mod Manager et il gère toute la répartition des fichiers,  ainsi la priorité d'exécution des mods pour éviter les bugs. 
> C'est vraiment hyper simple maintenant.


Je l'ai utilisé le NMM cette année pour New Vegas (sous win8.1 à l'époque), j'ai bien suivi les tutos pour mettre dans le bon ordre les mods recommandés, quand il faut répondre oui ou non etc... Après de nombreuses heures, de nombreux essais, rien ne marchait, j'ai tout viré et mis le patch non officiel VF. A part les plantages réguliers j'ai enfin pu y jouer. Mais j'étais chafouin de ne pas y jouer dans de meilleures conditions, je l'avais acheté surtout pour profiter des mods (je l'avais déjà fait sur xbox).

----------


## schouffy

> Les améliorations ne sont pas que visuelles, c'est bien plus fluide que l'original, une base 64bits plus intéressante pour les mods, et une meilleure gestion des performances quand y'a beaucoup de PNJ.
> A moins de vouloir absolument les même mods que Skyrim (je pense à SkyUI pour l'interface), y'a pas vraiment de raisons de se passer de cette SE, surtout qu'elle est offerte à ceux qui possèdent le jeu de base + DLC.


Disons plutôt qu'à moins de vouloir avoir une teinte jaune, la SE n'a aucun intérêt.
Parce que Skyrim tourne au poil sur n'importe quel PC pas trop vieux, et que les améliorations genre SkyUI sont bien plus importantes qu'une teinte jaune ou un 64bits osef (pour l'instant).

----------


## Seymos

*Anno 1404*. 

J'ai fini à 0h30 hier.  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

J'ai lancé *LBA 2* (thanks gog).

La maniabilité est aussi immonde que le 1 sauf que ça commence tranquille et pas directement par une évasion du coup c'est moins repoussant.  ::ninja::  et y'a de la save à volonté.

----------


## schouffy

*RPG générique #5365* (aka Dragon Age Inquisition)

J'ai fait le tuto, pleuré sur les voix françaises, tué le démon et fermé la brèche. C'est joli, la maniabilité est pas mal. Je me fais chier. Je continue ou c'est pas la peine ?

----------


## Illynir

Tu peux changer la langue audio comme tu veux déjà. Et perso la première fois que j'ai vu le jeu je me suis arrêté sur le tuto tellement je trouvais ça naze. Puis j'y ai rejoué plus tard et finalement j'ai adoré et fini le jeu à 100 % DLC compris en 111 H...

Je ne garantie pas à coup sùr que tu aimeras mais il mérite d'avoir sa chance au moins.

----------


## akaraziel

> Disons plutôt qu'à moins de vouloir avoir une teinte jaune, la SE n'a aucun intérêt.
> Parce que Skyrim tourne au poil sur n'importe quel PC pas trop vieux, et que les améliorations genre SkyUI sont bien plus importantes qu'une teinte jaune ou un 64bits osef (pour l'instant).


J'ai une bonne bécane et je peux t'assurer que la SE tourne bien mieux que l'original.
Je comprends pas pourquoi vous cherchez absolument à descendre la SE (rappel : c'est gratuit sur PC sous conditions) alors que la base est manifestement meilleure et apportera bien plus que Skyrim en terme de modding. Suffit juste d'être patient en fait, SKSE et SkyUI arrivent, tout comme plein d'autres mods qui sont convertis au fur et à mesure par leurs auteurs.

----------


## Illynir

Oui les performances sont nettement supérieur si on a la bécane adéquate. D'ailleurs un mec avait fait une vidéo là dessus:

----------


## schouffy

C'est vrai j'aurais dû dire "aucun intérêt _pour l'instant_". Car Skyrim sans mods c'est très moyen.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux changer la langue audio comme tu veux déjà.


Ben non, j'avais que Français dans les options, je pouvais pas changer. Mais j'ai trouvé ! Il faut télécharger un article sur Origin "Dragon Age Inquisition Pack de langue Anglais" et ensuite le truc apparait dans les options. Fallait savoir :x
J'y jouerai encore quelques heures mais si ça reste aussi insipide je vais pas m'éterniser.

----------


## Sylvine

Je relance Lost Planet 2, seul comme un sans amis, et en fait comme pour le premier je comprends pas ce qu'ils ont voulu faire avec ce jeu.
A quelques moments on peut toucher du doigt ce qui ressemble à un embryon de concept, mais ça s'envole aussitôt.

Sinon j'avance dans des niveaux ultra courts, je tire sur des trucs, c'est mou, c'est chiant, mais niveau design (personnages et décors) c'est chouette, c'est bien le seul truc qui m'incite à m'infliger ce truc.

----------


## Dicsaw

Entre ça et ton retournement de veste sur TF2 tu fais mal au cœur en ce moment.   ::'(:

----------


## Baalim

> Je relance Lost Planet 2, seul comme un sans amis, et en fait comme pour le premier je comprends pas ce qu'ils ont voulu faire avec ce jeu.
> A quelques moments on peut toucher du doigt ce qui ressemble à un embryon de concept, mais ça s'envole aussitôt.
> 
> Sinon j'avance dans des niveaux ultra courts, je tire sur des trucs, c'est mou, c'est chiant, mais niveau design (personnages et décors) c'est chouette, c'est bien le seul truc qui m'incite à m'infliger ce truc.


Ce foirage quasi intégral de la part de capcom me rappelle quelques chose. Voyons, c'était un titre historique auquel capcom avait tenté de greffer une mécanique de jeu en co-op et tous les poncifs des tps classiques tout en conservant une maniabilité arthritique.  ::siffle::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je relance Lost Planet 2, seul comme un sans amis, et en fait comme pour le premier je comprends pas ce qu'ils ont voulu faire avec ce jeu.
> A quelques moments on peut toucher du doigt ce qui ressemble à un embryon de concept, mais ça s'envole aussitôt.
> 
> Sinon j'avance dans des niveaux ultra courts, je tire sur des trucs, c'est mou, c'est chiant, mais niveau design (personnages et décors) c'est chouette, c'est bien le seul truc qui m'incite à m'infliger ce truc.


Pendant un moment j'ai cru lire un descriptif de RE 5.

----------


## Sylvine

> Entre ça et ton retournement de veste sur TF2 tu fais mal au cœur en ce moment.


Et pourtant Dieu sait que j'avais envie de l'aimer (j'étais même plutôt confiant la première fois que je l'ai lancé), mais vraiment je comprends pas ce qu'ils cherchaient à faire sur cette série.

Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire, je me suis tapé des heures de vidéo youtube à base de recherches cheloux style "PS2 hidden gems" mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Pour tout dire je viens d'acheter FF Lighting Strike ou je sais pas quoi qui était même pas en promo sur un coup de tête.
Ça sent le remboursement express.  :Bave: 




> Pendant un moment j'ai cru lire un descriptif de RE 5.


Le jour du Jugement dernier on te retrouvera et on te tondra.

----------


## schouffy

*Mad Max*
Je l'ai eu pour quelques euros, j'en attendais rien (mais je voulais quand même tester parce que j'adore le post apo désertique et que le dernier film était  :Bave: ), et c'est exactement ce que j'ai eu.
C'est joli, pas désagréable, j'aime bien la DA, mais c'est un open world inintéressant à la ubi soft et on m'impose déjà de grinder au bout d'une heure de jeu.
Je joue encore quelques dizaines de minutes voir si j'arrive à voir quelques modèles de véhicules sympa, puis à dégager.

----------


## Pifou

> A moins de vouloir absolument les même mods que Skyrim (je pense à SkyUI pour l'interface), y'a pas vraiment de raisons de se passer de cette SE, surtout qu'elle est offerte à ceux qui possèdent le jeu de base + DLC.


SkyUI, c'est juste le mod *indispensable* sur PC.
De base, l'interface est totalement à chier, pensée uniquement pour le pad.
SkyUI rend ça acceptable, même si l'interface mériterait une sérieuse refonte.

----------


## Illynir

La version 2.2 de SkyUI est compatible sinon. Elle a moins de fonction que la toute dernière version mais c'est largement mieux que l'interface de merde de base.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire, je me suis tapé des heures de vidéo youtube à base de recherches cheloux style "PS2 hidden gems" mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.


Joue à Vanquish si c'est pas déjà fait.  ::): 






> SkyUI, c'est juste le mod indispensable sur PC.
> De base, l'interface est totalement à chier, pensée uniquement pour le pad.
> SkyUI rend ça acceptable, même si l'interface mériterait une sérieuse refonte.


Un peu de patience, ça arrive.  :;): 
Perso je supporte de jouer sans, mais l'interface est naze, on est d'accord.

----------


## GrandFather

*Shenzhen I/O*, le nouvel instrument de torture de Zachtronics, les créateurs de SpaceChem, TIS-100 et Infinifactory (et aussi de l'injustement méconnu Ironclad Tactics).

Je n'y retrouve pour l'instant pas la même magie qui m'avait fait proclamer SpaceChem meilleur puzzle game de l'univers, mais ça reste quand même le dessus du panier du genre, celui des jeux qui retournent la tête. C'est de l'Early Access, mais qui bénéficie comme toujours chez Zachtronics d'un suivi exemplaire qui fait honte à celui de certains jeux déjà sortis...

----------


## Chan

> SkyUI, c'est juste le mod *indispensable* sur PC.
> De base, l'interface est totalement à chier, pensée uniquement pour le pad.
> SkyUI rend ça acceptable, même si l'interface mériterait une sérieuse refonte.


Mais arrêtez avec cette interface de base soit disant pensée pour le pad. Elle n'est pensée pour aucun périphérique, elle a été développée avec le cul. Avec un pad c'est super lourd à naviguer dans toute cette merde. 
Je prends exemple sur celle de Morrowind à l'époque,  tu pouvais jouer sur Xbox et bah t'avais exactement la même que sur Pc, avec pointeur de souris.  C'était largement jouable et beaucoup plus pratique que 18 onglets,menus et sous menus à la con.

Après oui, SkyUi est niquel, c'est clair et ergonomique.

----------


## banditbandit

> Joue à Vanquish si c'est pas déjà fait.


Ouais Vanquish c'est achement bien.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> Joue à Vanquish si c'est pas déjà fait.


Déjà fait, et j'ai pas aimé.  ::trollface::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais arrêtez avec cette interface de base soit disant pensée pour le pad. Elle n'est pensée pour aucun périphérique, elle a été développée avec le cul. Avec un pad c'est super lourd à naviguer dans toute cette merde. 
> Je prends exemple sur celle de Morrowind à l'époque,  tu pouvais jouer sur Xbox et bah t'avais exactement la même que sur Pc, avec pointeur de souris.  C'était largement jouable et beaucoup plus pratique que 18 onglets,menus et sous menus à la con.
> 
> Après oui, SkyUi est niquel, c'est clair et ergonomique.


Je confirme. Sur xbox, donc au pad, l'interface de Skyrim (et du coup les fallout 3 et NV) est une abomination, je ne comprends pas comment on peut sortir un jeu comme ça. Ils ont pourtant bien dû y jouer, ça me dépasse.

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà fait, et j'ai pas aimé.


Achète une wiiu avec bayonetta 1&2, ça va pas te coûter cher  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Achète une wiiu avec bayonetta 1&2, ça va pas te coûter cher


Pas mieux, si là t'aimes pas, je vois pas ce qui pourra te convenir.  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

Plutôt que d'acheter une console morte pour un bon jeu trouvable sur 360 et une suite moyenne, y'a DMC4 sur pc.  ::siffle::

----------


## Haelnak

DMC4 par rapport à Bayonetta 1 et 2  ::XD::

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est bien Bayonetta mais c'est bordélique. Si Sylvine a pas aimé Vanquish c'est même pas la peine de tenter.

----------


## DeadFish

> Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire, je me suis tapé des heures de vidéo youtube à base de recherches cheloux style "PS2 hidden gems" mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.


Je sais pas trop ce que t'entends par « jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire » mais moi ça m'évoque des jeux un peu cabossés, à la difficulté velue et un petit truc en plus qui leur donne du charme. Et là, j'ai envie de dire God Hand. Il a des milliards de défauts - à commencer par le mauvais goût au-delà du gerbant - mais il y a moyen de bien le doser et de s'arracher les cheveux par moment.

Sinon Katamari Damacy.

----------


## Haelnak

Ou alors il parle des Visual Novels.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Effectivement, on retrouve tout le charme japonais dans les Visual Novel

----------


## MemoryCard

Ca a l'air aussi japonais que moi, ce truc...

----------


## Sylvine

> Je sais pas trop ce que t'entends par « jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire » mais moi ça m'évoque des jeux un peu cabossés, à la difficulté velue et un petit truc en plus qui leur donne du charme. Et là, j'ai envie de dire God Hand. Il a des milliards de défauts - à commencer par le mauvais goût au-delà du gerbant - mais il y a moyen de bien le doser et de s'arracher les cheveux par moment.
> 
> Sinon Katamari Damacy.


J'ai vu le 2 sur Steam, j'ai failli, mais le prix était un poil élevé pour craquer sur un coup de tête, mais je le garde sous la main.

Mais là mon frère m'a offert le dernier EDF, ça va m'occuper un moment je pense.  :Bave:

----------


## Euklif

> Je sais pas trop ce que t'entends par « jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire »


Vu ce qu'il aime, faut lui proposer du jap bien occidentalisé type Dark Soul ou Re 5. Vous cassez pas la tête avec de bon jeux "bien de chez eux"  ::ninja:: .

Ha et flûte, j'ai oublié ce pour quoi j'étais venu à la base : suite à ma récente envie, j'ai décidé de tenter* 80 Days*. C'est vraiment pas mal pour l'instant (40e jour) : faut voir avec une nouvelle partie mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que ce que je fais à des répercussions positives ou négatives qui semble logique (pas comme dans out there par exemple) mais c'est sacrément austère en revanche. 
Pour imager : prenez Banner Saga sans les combats ni les dialogues "animés". Voila. Même pas une image de temps en temps pour représenter, je sais pas moi, une réunion, un accident, qu'importe. C'est tout juste si on a des lieux. Même The King of Dargon Pass, récent s'il en est, montre plus de "chaleur"... Mais bon, ça fait quand même le taff donc ça va.

----------


## Catel

> Ca a l'air aussi japonais que moi, ce truc...


Mais c'est un style !  ::o:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je suis désespérément à la recherche d'un jeu comme seuls les japonais savent faire, je me suis tapé des heures de vidéo youtube à base de recherches cheloux style "PS2 hidden gems" mais j'ai rien trouvé de concluant.


Je t'aurais conseillé Metal Gear Solid 2 et 3 vu que tu les as pas encore fait (Je crois), t'as la HD Collection qui est très recommandable et contient les deux jeux en bundle et t'as même les Metal Gear du début des années 1990 en bonus.

Sinon comme dit au dessus Devil May Cry 4 et Bayonetta. J'ai justement commencé ce dernier il y a peu et c'est ultra bordélique par moments (ce serait d'ailleurs une bonne idée de faire DMC4 en premier vu qu'il est quand même moins speed) mais le gameplay est japonais jusqu'au bout des ongles dans tout ce que ça peut avoir de positif. Et c'est encore plus recommandable si t'es adepte de scoring, après chaque combat t'as une note qui t'es attribuée et c'est un vrai plaisir d'arriver à enchaîner un ennemi super balaise avec des combinaisons complexes et de voir que ça t'as fait gagner une médaille de platine.




> Pour tout dire je viens d'acheter FF Lighting Strike ou je sais pas quoi qui était même pas en promo sur un coup de tête.
> Ça sent le remboursement express. .


Si vraiment t'es tombé aussi bas tu peux aussi tenter un des Fire Emblem les plus récents si t'as une Wii ou une 3DS.


Sinon si tu veux un jeu vraiment (vraiment) japonais dans le sens où la maniabilité est pétée de partout et c'est complètement hermétique mais intéressant, je dirais P.N 03:




C'est un jeu d'action ultra speed par le créateur de Resident Evil 4.
Un jeu d'action ultra speed avec des déplacements aussi souples que ceux des premiers Resident evil.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Lumino* C'est beau et plutot inventif niveau visuel. Par contre le gamplay est planplan.
*Broforce* j'adore le délire de mélanger metal slug avec les films d'actions 90's. Bro !
*Titan souls* des boss, du pixel art, une difficulté et une seule flèche. Cool. Par contre se retaper tout le chemin pour aller mourir au premier coup, ça va deux fois seulement. Dommage qu'il n'y a pas un checkpoint devant chaque salle de boss. Je risque de pas avoir la patience d'aller au bout.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je t'aurais conseillé Metal Gear Solid 2 et 3 vu que tu les as pas encore fait (Je crois)


J'avais commencé le 2 mais le fun n'était pas au rendez-vous.




> Sinon si tu veux un jeu vraiment (vraiment) japonais dans le sens où la maniabilité est pétée de partout et c'est complètement hermétique mais intéressant, je dirais P.N 03:


Ah ça je suis tombé dessus en faisant mes recherches justement, mais les critiques étaient un peu froide (apparemment la rigidité des contrôles va pas de paire avec la philosophie du jeu, et c'est ultra répétitif). Je le garde sous le coude à l'occasion.


Mais de toute façon j'ai commencé EDF 4.1 et ça déboite.  ::o: 
En fait la version Insect Armageddon développé par des américains fait figure de portage gameboy à coté, dès la première mission le jeu annonce la couleur, j'ai une frappe d’artillerie qui rend ridicule n'importe quelle arme du même genre dans un autre jeu et mon écran se rempli littéralement de fourmis, tu vois même plus ce qu'il se passe.

Ça serait cool que je convainque mes potes de s'y mettre, mais le prix est prohibitif et Insect Armageddon les a un peu vacciné de la licence EDF.

----------


## Erkin_

A chaque fois que quelqu'un parle de DMC 4 (Best BTA ever !), je suis obligé de regarder la vidéo mad combo de brea (Avec du power metal Français messieurs ! Heavenly !) : http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5650023
Ça me ferait bien plaisir un nouveau petit DMC, j'espère que Ninja Theory va enchaîner sur ça après Hellblade.

Sinon Sylvine, jette un coup d'oeil sur Furi, c'est français mais ça s'inspire énormément des jeux japonais : http://www.thegamebakers.com/press/sheet.php?p=furi

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je trouve dmc Devil May Cry meilleur que DMC 4.

De rien.

----------


## Hanouk

*Ori* 
Ca va, c'est pas mal. J'ai pas pu éviter les screens et commentaires dithyrambiques sur la réalisation, mais ouais, c'est très très beau. Un poil plus mitigé sur le gameplay global qui n'a rien de folichon, mais ça fait le taf. Je meurs souvent comme un débile en touchant des pics  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais de toute façon j'ai commencé EDF 4.1 et ça déboite.


 :Cigare: 





> Je trouve dmc Devil May Cry meilleur que DMC 4.


Meurs.  ::XD::

----------


## Steak Tartare

> *Ori* 
> Ca va, c'est pas mal. J'ai pas pu éviter les screens et commentaires dithyrambiques sur la réalisation, mais ouais, c'est très très beau. Un poil plus mitigé sur le gameplay global qui n'a rien de folichon, mais ça fait le taf. Je meurs souvent comme un débile en touchant des pics


Le plus frustrant est que la direction artistique s'accorde mal avec le gameplay : si tu cherches à peaufiner ta manière de jouer, il faut savoir lire l'illisible ou le surplus d'informations visuelles  ::|:  Enfin perso ça m'a pas trop motivée à y rejouer, alors que je peux passer du temps à faire et refaire un niveau sur Super Meat Boy (Oké ces deux jeux "jouent" pas exactement sur le même terrain, mais j'aime bien les comparer).

Sinon en ce moment c'est :

*Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon :*  Un bon jeu à faire quand on est dans sa période Vaporwave  ::siffle::  Sinon je joue pas beaucoup aux FPS et encore moins aux trucs de fufu, mais l'arc OP et l'IA débile me donnent la fausse impression que je maîtrise l'art de la discrétion.

*GTA V :*  No comment ?

----------


## Azareth

*Mad Max* : C'est assez fade et insipide mais bon je vais le finir tout de même car ce n'st pas totalement désagréable non plus, je ne fais pas tout ce qui est secondaire car j'ai vite compris la répétitivité de la chose et ça ne m'intéresse pas dans ce jeu.
*
ADOM (Ancient Domains Of Mystery)* : Un rogue like assez plaisant, je crève toujours en boucle mais je vais de plus en plus loin, j'ai dans l'espoir de le terminer pour l'ajouter à ma liste de rogue-like terminé au moins une fois. Même si en cette période de tournoi DCSS me fait de l'oeil, je reste sur ADOM pour bien garder les mécaniques en tête.

*Emergency 2017* : C'est moche, c'est mal codé, mais j'aime tellement ce genre de jeu que je l'ai pris et j'y prend tout de même du plaisir. Je recommande qu'aux acharnés et amoureux du genre mais certainement pas plein pot, je l'ai eu pour 22€ et je n'avais pas les précédents (le 5, 2016 et 2017 sont compris dans le dernier). C'est pas bon pour le joueur lambda, mais c'est mon péché mignon  :Bave:

----------


## makiayoyo

> *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon :*  Un bon jeu à faire quand on est dans sa période Vaporwave  Sinon je joue pas beaucoup aux FPS et encore moins aux trucs de fufu, mais l'arc OP et l'IA débile me donnent la fausse impression que je maîtrise l'art de la discrétion.


ce sera offert  sur *Uplay* ce mois-ci, si je dis pas de bêtises ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## schouffy

> *Mad Max* : C'est assez fade et insipide mais bon je vais le finir tout de même car ce n'st pas totalement désagréable non plus, je ne fais pas tout ce qui est secondaire car j'ai vite compris la répétitivité de la chose et ça ne m'intéresse pas dans ce jeu.


Malheureusement t'es obligé, car la quête principale t'impose d'avoir parfois X scraps ou libérer X camps pour continuer  ::(:

----------


## CptProut

De mon coté c'est DOOM et Hitman.

Pour *DOOM*, je le qualifierai pour le moment de branlette tristement exécuté, ça semble bien parti tout est okay et ça finit avant que moi j'ai fini. Et ça recommence juste après, pour le moment pas une seul zone ma vraiment amuser c'est bien mais il manque un truc.

Pour *Hitman* , bordel pourquoi personne n'a prévenu qu'il était aussi bon ?  ::wub::  le drm est atroce mais sinon pour le moment on est a deux doigt de la qualitance de blood money !

Et sinon quand je suis motivé je me mets sur *My summer car*

----------


## Yakaaa

> Pour *Hitman* , bordel pourquoi personne n'a prévenu qu'il était aussi bon ?


C'est écrit sur à peu près toutes les critiques pourtant.

----------


## CptProut

> C'est écrit sur à peu près toutes les critiques pourtant.


A chaque fois c’était par Episode pour éviter le spoile je lisais pas et le retour moyen que j'avais c’était "meh".

C'est officiel les gens sont des triste bite  :ouaiouai:

----------


## schouffy

SuperBunnyHop a adoré en tout cas.

----------


## Yakaaa

Ben à chaque fois j'avais des bons retours et il y a eu des tests du jeu complet récemment. Des gens ont prévenu.

----------


## CptProut

> Ben à chaque fois j'avais des bons retours et il y a eu des tests du jeu complet récemment. Des gens ont prévenu.


Oui mais alors en fait ....

*Gamekult a mis un 8 select*

Bon okay j'avais rien suivi  :Emo:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> SuperBunnyHop a adoré en tout cas.


J'avais pas porté attention au jeu jusqu'ici mais sa vidéo m'a rendu très curieux:




Maiiiii en même temps elle me fait vraiment peur. L'histoire de la connexion permanente obligatoire pour un jeu solo c'est vraiment dissuasif. (Pas tant le fait qu'il faut être connecté mais surtout que je peux pas savoir à l'heure actuelle combien de temps je pourrais profiter du jeu que j'achète, il est sursis, littéralement, et un jour ils ferment les serveurs et tu l'as profond)

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas une connexion obligatoire. Tu peux jouer au jeu, mais de ce que je comprends tu peux rien débloquer, à moins que ça soit juste une sauvegarde à part.

----------


## CptProut

> C'est pas une connexion obligatoire. Tu peux jouer au jeu, mais de ce que je comprends tu peux rien débloquer, à moins que ça soit juste une sauvegarde à part.


Les sauvegarde en ligne/hors ligne sont incompatible  ::trollface:: , donc si square coupe le serveur tu est bon pour refaire de zero le jeu.

Pour le moment j'ai fait que l'intro ( bateau + base militaire) mais bordel ce que c'est bien pensé, et alors le mode escalade est une merveille ( Tue X avec tel arme et tel tenue, et a chaque boucle une nouvelle difficulté). Le systeme de défis est juste nickel par ce que le jeu te montre qu'une solution absolument improbable est possible mais est ce que tu est capable ?

----------


## schouffy

Les missions limitées dans le temps j'avoue que ça me ferait presque boycotter le jeu. Et pourtant jsuis un Hitman fag.
Je pense par contre que si ils ferment les serveurs un jour, ils feront une update du jeu pour qu'il soit jouable offline :hope:

----------


## Sylvine

> Les sauvegarde en ligne/hors ligne sont incompatible , donc si square coupe le serveur tu est bon pour refaire de zero le jeu.


Oui, c'est pas SI méchant que ça franchement.

Dans l'éventualité où les serveurs ferment, tu peux toujours jouer normalement à ton jeu.




> Les missions limitées dans le temps j'avoue que ça me ferait presque boycotter le jeu.


Je suis partagé là-dessus.
Je trouve l'idée bonne, mais c'est effectivement un peu pute de mettre autant de soin dans un contenu que pourront pas accéder tous les joueurs. Ils auraient pu en faire des simples cibles secondaires sans importance.

D'un autre coté si c'est juste manquer la partie narrative qui fait chier, ça doit se trouver facilement sur youtube.

----------


## CptProut

> Les missions limitées dans le temps j'avoue que ça me ferait presque boycotter le jeu.


Si square est pas trop con il pourront refaire un round de cible en temps limité.

----------


## makiayoyo

> C'est pas une connexion obligatoire. Tu peux jouer au jeu, mais de ce que je comprends tu peux rien débloquer, à moins que ça soit juste une sauvegarde à part.


Mon expérience date de quelques mois et je sais pas si c'est toujours vrai mais si tu perds la co aux serveurs, tu reviens (tu revenais ?) au menu principal .... bon dans l'absolu t'as un système de save rapide pour minimiser les dégâts mais ça reste quand même bien chiant quand tout allait bien. Voilà sinon je trouve super ce format de "niveau ouvert géant" mais la seule façon d'en profiter vraiment c'est d'être prêt a refaire plusieurs fois la même mission d'un tas de manière différente

----------


## elftor

C'est surtout les défis et niveaux de maîtrise qui sont concernés par le coté "online".
Et c'est dommage.

----------


## Nicetios

DMC 3 > all. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gero

Bon en ce moment c'est *Dark Souls III : Ashes of Ariandel*, parce que DARK FUCKING SOULS.
*Skyrim SE*, parce que je l'ai eu gratos du coup et que l'hiver arrive et que donc je rejoue a Skyrim car c'est tellement _Comfy_.
Et avec un pote on s'est relancé une partie de *Dead Island*, parce que c'est pas si mal que ça, et que j'ai pas aimé Dying Light. L'ambiance de Dead Island est vraiment bien travaillé comparée à celle de DL, et comme le gameplay est identique et que le parkour est pas si utile que ça dans DL, on rejoue à DI.
Puis toujours à tryhard dans *Overwatch*, peut être master avant le 24 ?  ::ninja:: 

Et à la fin de la semaine c'est *DISHONORED 2 MOTHERFUUUUUCKER *

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> ce sera offert  sur *Uplay* ce mois-ci, si je dis pas de bêtises ...


Je viens de le lancer du coup, ils parlent du 09 novembre dans les news Uplay.

----------


## schouffy

> l'hiver arrive et que (...) c'est tellement _Comfy_.

----------


## Gloppy

> http://res.cloudinary.com/nylon/imag...8/jon-snow.jpg


Tu voulais pas plutôt dire... ?

----------


## Narushima

Non, lui :

----------


## Oldnoobie

Là tout de suite, je joue à *Stardew Valley*.
J'espère que le côté addictif va rapidement surgir, parce que pour le moment c'est pas terrible. 

Du pixel "art" sur un 21/9 de 24 pouces ça fait quand même mal aux yeux, c'est ni lisible ni immersif. Vivement que cette "mode" passe.

Pas de VF, même pour 3 panneaux et deux menus l'effort semble trop grand de localiser le titre. Pas de workshop où un courageux aurait fait le job.
Je vais installer le patch FR fait par la communauté mais il implique de redémarrer une nouvelle partie, heureusement je n'ai pas été très loin pour le moment.

Je relancerai ça tantôt, en espérant que notre paysan débutant devienne plus costaud par la suite, parce que là, toutes les 10 actions il doit retourner se coucher (quelque soit l'heure) et du coup on se croirait sur un f2p mobile avec une contrainte artificielle placée pour taxer des euros. Or c'est précisément pour éviter ces mécaniques de contrainte artificielle qu'on achète un jeu payant.

----------


## CptProut

> Là tout de suite, je joue à *Stardew Valley*.
> J'espère que le côté addictif va rapidement surgir, parce que pour le moment c'est pas terrible. 
> 
> Du pixel "art" sur un 21/9 de 24 pouces ça fait quand même mal aux yeux, c'est ni lisible ni immersif. Vivement que cette "mode" passe.
> 
> Pas de VF, même pour 3 panneaux et deux menus l'effort semble trop grand de localiser le titre. Pas de workshop où un courageux aurait fait le job.
> Je vais installer le patch FR fait par la communauté mais il implique de redémarrer une nouvelle partie, heureusement je n'ai pas été très loin pour le moment.
> 
> Je relancerai ça tantôt, en espérant que notre paysan débutant devienne plus costaud par la suite, parce que là, toutes les 10 actions il doit retourner se coucher (quelque soit l'heure) et du coup on se croirait sur un f2p mobile avec une contrainte artificielle placée pour taxer des euros. Or c'est précisément pour éviter ces mécaniques de contrainte artificielle qu'on achète un jeu payant.


Okay tu passe a 200% a coté du délire ce jeu est une ode au rythme pépère, alors oui au début ton mec ce fatigue hyper vite du coup faut pas y aller trop fort.
La cuisine offre de bon bonus pour commencer et ensuite tu fait par petite étape et tu fini a 80h de jeu a avoir une ferme parfaitement opti  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

Le mec est capable de se prendre la tête sur un des jeux les plus peinards au monde.

GG !




> Du pixel "art" sur un 21/9 de 24 pouces ça fait quand même mal aux yeux,  c'est ni lisible ni immersif. Vivement que cette "mode" passe.


Je crois que le mec a pondu son jeu tout seul, et ces gros pixels c'est ptete juste un compromis par rapport à ses compétences. De là à trouver le jeu illisible...

On parle bien de ça?

----------


## FrousT

C'est illisible, j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est des plans de tomates ou de navet  :tired:  il est nul ce jeu  :tired: 

Faudrait que je l'essaye tiens  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> C'est illisible, j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est des plans de tomates ou de navet  il est nul ce jeu


Faut faire de calin a tes animaux pour avoir de meilleur produit il font un petit coeur c'est choupi.

Et bien sur la best feature, tu peut utiliser l’arrosoir pour remplir la gamelle de ton chien/chat.

----------


## FrousT

Sinon moi je fais (pour la première fois) le DLC de *Dishonored* après avoir refait l'histoire et avant la sortie du 2 imminente  :Vibre: 

Mais comme j'ai la flemme je recopie mon post du topic de Dishonored  ::ninja:: 




> T'a 2 petites histoires (vraiment bien foutu pour le coup) Qui retrace l'histoire du point de vue de Daud le kidnappeur d'Emily et l'assassin de l'impératrice (si je dis pas de connerie)
> 
> Et la 2eme histoire qui parle de l'affrontement des Sorcières de Brigmore, toujours selon le point de vue de Daud.
> 
> Plus un mode défi (différents petit mode d’infiltration et de combat + une mini jeu "trouver la cible" selon des indices éparpillés sur la carte du style "la cible n'a pas de chapeaux, est une femme, porte un tutu rose fluo à paillettes...)


Du coup c'est bien faite le !

----------


## Clydopathe

C'est étonnant, je n'ai pas trouvé que le nombre d'actions étaient si limités que ça au début de la partie. Il faut juste vraiment se focus sur un ou deux axes par jour et ça passe tout seul.

J'ai tenu un an de jeu et le truc qui m'a tué, c'est ma ferme qui à chaque début de saison/année est de nouveau envahi par les herbes/pierres et autres conneries. Bon, je relativise aussi, un an c'est tout de même une trentaine d'heures de jeu.

----------


## CptProut

> Du coup c'est bien faite le !


Sans tué les gens c'est encore mieux.

----------


## FrousT

> Sans tué les gens c'est encore mieux.


Please, pas ce débat de pénis sur comment aborder le jeu  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

> Faut faire de calin a tes animaux pour avoir de meilleur produit il font un petit coeur c'est choupi.


Amaterasu tu me manques...  ::'(:

----------


## CptProut

> Please, pas ce débat de pénis sur comment aborder le jeu


C'est pas de ma faute si les gens ce respecte pas.

Pour finir le H.S je continue *Hitman* et découvre le mode escalade, c'est clairement une des meilleurs idées rien que sur la première mission ça t'oblige a complètement revoir ta stratégie d'approche.

----------


## Zerger

> Et bien sur la best feature, tu peut utiliser l’arrosoir pour remplir la gamelle de ton chien/chat.


Ah merde, faut que je nourisse mon chien ?  ::huh::

----------


## CptProut

> Ah merde, faut que je nourisse mon chien ?


Pas du tout c'est pour ça que c'est la meilleur feature  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est pas de ma faute si les gens ce respecte pas.


Grave.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je crois que le mec a pondu son jeu tout seul, et ces gros pixels c'est ptete juste un compromis par rapport à ses compétences.


Ah, c'est une info que je n'avais pas. Du coup c'est du beau boulot. Dommage que ce soit si peu lisible (ou alors il faut dézoomer et j'ai pas vu la touche, ou je joue trop près de mon écran  ::P:  ).

----------


## Zerger

Pondu en 4 ans tout seul sur GameMaker si je ne m'abuse.
Bon après, j'ai pas un écran de bourge, donc j'ai pas ce souci d'affichage  ::siffle:: 
Mais faut pas se prendre la tête quand tu joues, y'a pas d'objectif, pas de limite de temps.. Fais les choses à ton rythme (et tu debloqueras assez vite du craft qui te facilitera la plupart des tâches de base)  :;):  Si tu es fatigué en milieu de journée, bouffe un fruit ou va acheter une salade au marchand du coin, profite-en pour te balader et parler aux gens ou ramasser des baies sauvages, ca ne fatiguera pas ton perso. Et si vraiment tu veux avancer, bah dors, c'est pas grave, ca fera juste avancer plus vite les saisons.

De toute facon, y'a une tonne de trucs à faire dans ce jeu, tu ne pourras pas bosser sur tout à la fois.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis parti en mode fringale de terraformation, du coup les pauses, la ville, toussa, j'étais plutôt à fond pour raser tout ce qui dépasse et semer/récolter au plus vite, visiblement le concept est plus large.

----------


## Haelnak

> Pondu en 4 ans tout seul sur GameMaker si je ne m'abuse.


Nope. Il a utilisé XNA. Et c'est donc codé en C#, ce qui est relativement original (relativement parce que c'est aussi le cas de jeux sous Unity).

----------


## LeChameauFou

*guacamelee* très bon jeu. J'en avais un mauvais à priori bah en fait c'est bien. Cool.

----------


## Zerger

Attend d'attendre le sommet de l'arbre, tu vas vite râler sur le jeu  ::P: 
Non mais il est excellent sinon! Le systeme de combat proche d'un jeu de baston est vraiment un plus

----------


## Oelth

Non mais qu'est ce que j'entends ? Le pixel art de *Stardew Valley* serait moche ? Mais ça va pas la tête ?! Perso j'adore, je trouve ça hyper soigné et pile poil dans l'esprit des jeux snes.
Certes c'est un parti pris, mais de la à dire que c'est illisible je ne suis pas d'accord ! (je suis presque sur ma deuxième année de jeu pour info  ::P:  )

Concernant *Guacamelee*, ce jeu est une grosse tuerie. Le style vectoriel, l'ambiance, le gameplay, c'est une pépite ! D'ailleurs il faudrait que je me fasse la version "super turbo championship" pour affronter les boss supplémentaires

----------


## FrousT

Bonjour,

Je viens juste pour valider les dire sur *Guacamelee*, le jeu défonce, l'ambiance, le gameplay, le style graphique... (et il doit être à un prix plus qu'abordable maintenant)

Sinon je continue *Renowned Explorers*

3eme run, je commence enfin à être à l'aise avec les mécaniques du jeu, ce qui était pas clair au début me semble évident maintenant, surtout le fonctionnement des différentes ressources utilisés (Insight, Research, Gold and Status) pour améliorer son arbre de compétences, son équipement, ses buffs...

Et la partie combat qui reste encore obscur car je sais pas si j'ai tout compris et que j'ai un doute sur l'intérêt du truc (beaucoup de détails et de blabla pour un simple _"pierre feuille ciseau"_) ou si j'ai loupé un truc qui me dépasse et qui rendrait le système de combat plus poussé encore  :tired: 

Dans tout les cas, c'est un bon jeu avec une bonne rejouabilité, j'y trouve pas beaucoup de défaut pour le moment et je passe un bon moment #popcorn #indianajones

----------


## Anonyme210226

Sur *Stardew Valley* le pixel art est mignon tout plein et généralement propre, mais certains détails nuancent le tableau. Sur certaines cultures on ne voit pas facilement quand elles arrivent à maturité (le blé par exemple).

----------


## Pitchblack

Hé bien actuellement - et après qu'à peu prés tout le monde l'ai fini - je joue à *Dragon's Dogma*, et c'est très bien.

[+] Combats dynamiques, plutôt difficiles, même si une marge de pardon des erreurs existe et évite de sombrer dans le Dark Soul-age.
[+] Graphiquement, c'est sans grande identité, mais ça fait le boulot sans être trop chiant.
[+] Les possibilités de build du perso sont suffisamment fournies pour qu'on se voit bien investir une paire d'heures...
[+] ... et avec le système des pions on peut se faire plaisir avec une multitude de perso.
[+] Je n'ai joué que 10 heures pour l'instant mais ce sont 10 chouettes heures ou j'ai _joué_ et pas bataillé avec des menus ou pesté sur l'écriture du scénario.
[-] Par contre, le scénario pour l'instant, il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose. Pas de scénario, pas de problème d'écriture  ::trollface:: 
    "Et vas-y que tu es l'élu, qu'on attendait que toi", etc.
[-] Et à moins que le background de l'univers ne justifie l'existence des pions, pour l'instant c'est juste nul. Même si à jouer c'est vraiment super.
[-] Il y a aussi des cinématiques avec le moteur du jeu, mais l'animation des visages est tellement raide, que la moitié du temps alors que je devrais ressentir de l'effroi, c'est plutôt de la gêne et du ridicule qui me traverse l'esprit.
[-] Ha et aussi, la musique du menu avec son espèce de chanson médiévalopératique pacotillesque, comment dire... non, rien.

Je me vois bien y passer encore beaucoup de temps sur celui-là. _Merci Humble Monthly_.

----------


## Stenbeck

En parlant de pixel art, je joue à *Dungeon of the Endless*. J'ai, pour l'instant, du mal à lui trouver des défauts. Voir les salles obscures vomirent leur flot de monstres, nos compagnons tomber un après l'autre, tandis que les corridors s'éteignent successivement dans un claquement sourd. Risquer le tout pour le tout pour sauver le cristal avec une infirmière, infortunée survivante équipée d'un modeste blaster au devant d'une situation désespérée.

Tout cela est juste  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

> [+] Combats dynamiques, plutôt difficiles, même si une marge de pardon des erreurs existe et évite de sombrer dans le Dark Soul-age.


Ah, c'est sûr que ça n'a rien à voir.

----------


## perverpepere

> Faut faire de calin a tes animaux pour avoir de meilleur produit il font un petit coeur c'est choupi.


Y'aurais un mode pour faire autre chse que des calins je l'aurais acheté ce jeu  :Halmet:

----------


## CptProut

> [-] Ha et aussi, la musique du menu avec son espèce de chanson médiévalopératique pacotillesque, comment dire... non, rien.






sur console on avait le droit a un opening de naruto  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> sur console on avait le droit a un opening de naruto


Oué mais on est pas sur canardconsole  :ouaiouai: 

Donc du coup tu peux retourner sur jeuxvideo.com merci  :ouaiouai: 

*Aigritude2016*  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Gloppy

> Hé bien actuellement - et après qu'à peu prés tout le monde l'ai fini - je joue à *Dragon's Dogma*, et c'est très bien.
> [...]
> Je me vois bien y passer encore beaucoup de temps sur celui-là. _Merci Humble Monthly_.


Merci pour ton retour, ça me donne envie d'aller y jeter un oeil à mon tour !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De mon côté, j'ai terminé *Far Cry Primal* dont je parlais quelques pages plus tôt. Je pensais que j'allais me lasser du côté répétitif "made in Ubisoft" mais il faut admettre que c'est avec un pincement au coeur que j'ai dit au revoir au jeu, une fois la quête principale et une moitié des quêtes secondaires terminées. Donc au final, bonne expérience préhistorique.

Sinon, j'ai *besoin de votre aide !* 
J'ai accepté, dans le cadre professionnel, de répondre à des questions sur la localisation des jeux. Et on m'interroge, logiquement, sur les jeux les mieux localisés en français selon moi. Problème : je joue quasi exclusivement en anglais et aucun titre de jeu connu pour son excellente traduction ne me vient à l'esprit. 
Si vous aviez des références à me proposer (ici ou en MP) de *jeux dont la VF vous a plu*, je suis carrément preneur !
Merci !

----------


## Markoraf

> Merci pour ton retour, ça me donne envie d'aller y jeter un oeil à mon tour ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon, j'ai *besoin de votre aide !* 
> J'ai accepté, dans le cadre professionnel, de répondre à des questions sur la localisation des jeux. Et on m'interroge, logiquement, sur les jeux les mieux localisés en français selon moi. Problème : je joue quasi exclusivement en anglais et aucun titre de jeu connu pour son excellente traduction ne me vient à l'esprit. 
> Si vous aviez des références à me proposer (ici ou en MP) de *jeux dont la VF vous a plu*, je suis carrément preneur !
> Merci !


Les chevaliers de Baphomet, avec Emmanuel Curtil dans le rôle titre.
Personnellement, je trouve la VF de Witcher 3 vraiment très bonne, même si on perd la plupart des accents au passage.
Je pourrais dire exactement la même chose de la trilogie Mass Effect. A préciser que pour avoir essayé les deux, je préfère largement la VF de Shepardette que celle de Shepard.

Bon et puis t'as les classiques  ::ninja:: 
Metal Gear Solid
Binary Domain
Gothic 4
Max Payne
Si tu veux voir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...

----------


## Pitchblack

> Merci pour ton retour, ça me donne envie d'aller y jeter un oeil à mon tour ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon, j'ai *besoin de votre aide !* 
> J'ai accepté, dans le cadre professionnel, de répondre à des questions sur la localisation des jeux. Et on m'interroge, logiquement, sur les jeux les mieux localisés en français selon moi. Problème : je joue quasi exclusivement en anglais et aucun titre de jeu connu pour son excellente traduction ne me vient à l'esprit. 
> Si vous aviez des références à me proposer (ici ou en MP) de *jeux dont la VF vous a plu*, je suis carrément preneur !
> Merci !


Merci pour ton merci, ça me fait chaud au cœur  :Emo: 

J'essaie de répondre à ta question, mais je suis comme toi, je joue la plupart du temps en anglais, histoire d'éviter les doublages bâclés ou mauvais.
Ceci dit, en voix VF j'ai quelques jeux qui me viennent à l'esprit, moitié pour la qualité de la traduction et moitié pour un jeu d'acteur un peu plus expressif que la morne norme contrepètée.

Pour le texte pur, les vieux crpg iso étaient en général bien traduits : Arcanum, Fallout 1 et 2, Planescape Torment, les vieux Ultima 7.
Les Telltale ne m'ont pas l'air traduits avec les pieds. Les KOTOR pareils. Les Mass Effect itou.
J'ai de bons souvenirs des voix de Borderlands 2 et Alien Isolation, et les traductions ne me semblaient pas inadaptées (même un juron çà doit être bien traduit), ou pénibles à entendre et comprendre.
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'une traduction pour Stanley Parable et Bastion, mais ce sont des jeux avec un narrateur omniprésent et une grande importance accordée à son discours. Si les traductions sont bonnes, je pense que ce sont des références à ressortir.

----------


## akaraziel

Et FF7. xD

Sinon la VF des Batman Arkham sont de bonne qualité.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Je confirme, la VF dans *Borderlands 2* est excellente !
J'ai bien aimé celle de *Furi* aussi, même si il n'y a pas une tonne de dialogue, les petites phrases font leur effet j'ai trouvé
"Le gardien est la clef. Pour être libre, tu dois le tuer!"
"L'excellence n'est pas un acte mais une habitude. "

----------


## FrousT

*Dishonored* en VF  ::ninja:: 




> On se réunit ce soir avec des...


TA GUEULE ENKULER DE GARDE OU JE VAIS TE DEFONCER  :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## DeadFish

On dit « régionalisation », pas « localisation » qui est un anglicisme (« _localization_ »).

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bon et puis t'as les classiques 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Binary Domain
> Gothic 4
> Max Payne
> Si tu veux voir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...


Y a un Dynasty Warriors (le 3 ?) de toute beauté aussi.

----------


## Zerger

Dans le genre Truc à eviter à tout prix, y'a aussi la voix FR de Zagarrat dans le mode commander de Starcraft II. Ca vaut le détour  ::lol::

----------


## Sylvine

Titanfall 2 avec Joey Starr.  :Cigare: 

Blague à part, toute considération personnelle mise à part, les très gros blockbuster genre CoD engagent souvent des célébrités, de plus ou moins seconde zone, pour faire des doublages, souvent de personnages secondaires.

Je pense à des trucs comme Magimel qui faisait un perso que tu vois 5 secondes dans Modern Warfare 3.

----------


## FrousT

J'ai envie de dire très fort *Bastion/Transistor* mais j'ai jamais test la VF...  Par contre la narration défonce j'imagine qu'ils ont fait ça bien  ::unsure::

----------


## Herr Peter

> Si vous aviez des références à me proposer (ici ou en MP) de *jeux dont la VF vous a plu*, je suis carrément preneur !
> Merci !


Une excellent VF de jeu, c'est celle de Crysis 2, ça m'avait d'ailleurs pas mal étonné quand je l'avais fait la 1ère fois. C'est pas juste des mecs qui lisent des textes quasiment sans aucune intonation, comme on a trop l'habitude d'avoir malheureusement.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Les chevaliers de Baphomet, avec Emmanuel Curtil dans le rôle titre.
> Personnellement, je trouve la VF de Witcher 3 vraiment très bonne, même si on perd la plupart des accents au passage.
> Je pourrais dire exactement la même chose de la trilogie Mass Effect. A préciser que pour avoir essayé les deux, je préfère largement la VF de Shepardette que celle de Shepard.
> 
> Bon et puis t'as les classiques 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Binary Domain
> Gothic 4
> Max Payne
> Si tu veux voir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...


La meilleure VF que tu puisses trouver est certainement celle des *Dark Project 1 & 2* (Thief 1 & 2 donc) : Le doublage est supérieur à celui en VA et Garrett, le personnage principal y gagne en profondeur comme en crédibilité, constat valable pour tous les PNJ que tu y croiseras.
La traduction est excellente.
L'ensemble participe pleinement à l'atmosphère à couper au couteau et à une immersion d'autant plus forte.
Il y a sans doute quelques jeux possédant une localisation d'un niveau équivalent, mais je ne vois vraiment comment il pourrait en exister qui lui soient supérieurs...

----------


## Sylvine

> Il y a sans doute quelques jeux possédant une localisation d'un niveau équivalent, mais je ne vois vraiment comment il pourrait en exister qui lui soient supérieurs...


Et moi je vois pas trop pourquoi.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Et moi je vois pas trop pourquoi.


Ben parce qu'elle est, pour ainsi dire, parfaite. Il n'y a rien à lui reprocher, elle vole très haut au dessus du lot et je crois d'ailleurs que ce que j'avance là est couramment admis (ce qui n'est pas un argument je te l'accorde).
Je m'étais déjà posé la question du temps de Thief² avec un pote, et on ne voyait pas comment cette localisation aurait pu être meilleure, et ça c'était donc à une époque où, de manière générale, les VF étaient globalement un cran au dessus de ce qu'on connait aujourd'hui, que ce soit en termes de doublage ou de traduction.
Bien sûr, pour comprendre il faut jouer au jeu, et en VF hein. :bête:

Après je veux bien que tu m'expliques, toi, pourquoi tu ne vois pas trop pourquoi.  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

Cool ! Merci à tous (y compris DeadFish pour la correction sur l'usage impropre de "localisation").

----------


## Sylvine

En fait j'avais mal compris ton message, tu cru que tu parlais des VF en général par rapport aux VO.

Mais bon, je maintiens, aussi bon qu'il puisse être j'ai un peu du mal à croire qu'un doublage de JV soit si extraordinaire qu'il soit imbattable.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> En fait j'avais mal compris ton message, tu cru que tu parlais des VF en général par rapport aux VO.
> 
> Mais bon, je maintiens, aussi bon qu'il puisse être j'ai un peu du mal à croire qu'un doublage de JV soit si extraordinaire qu'il soit imbattable.


Ben t'as joué aux Dark Project ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, fais-le (en plus tu te feras du bien au vu de l'excellent niveau des jeux au delà de leur localisation), ou regarde au moins un let's play VF, et après je veux bien qu'on en recause. J'ai vraiment très rarement eu la possibilité (pour ne pas dire la chance) de pouvoir observer un tel niveau dans la localisation de jeux (là où ça arrive plus couramment avec les films, même si je déteste vraiment le principe sur le cinéma), et encore une fois je sais être loin d'être le seul sur cette ligne ; du fait tu peux peut-être aussi envisager que ça n'est pas pour rien ni du vent.  ::):

----------


## makiayoyo

*Thomas was alone* la narration est juste complètement incroyable ...  :^_^: 
Dans le genre* seasons after fall* est vraiment sympa aussi

Je garde un bon souvenir du premier mafia aussi

----------


## Illynir

Le meilleur exemple que j'ai d'une VF dépassant la VO c'est les Soul Reaver/Legacy of kain. Doublage exceptionnel que même les anglais nous envie.  :Cigare: 

Best saga ever de toute manière.  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ben t'as joué aux Dark Project ?


J'ai joué genre 20 minutes au premier, c'était moche (je parle pas de technique là), je voyais que dalle, les contrôles étaient à chier, j'ai quitté.  :Cigare: 

Mais si ça peut te faire plaisir je devais probablement y jouer en VF.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon, j'ai *besoin de votre aide !* 
> J'ai accepté, dans le cadre professionnel, de répondre à des questions sur la localisation des jeux. Et on m'interroge, logiquement, sur les jeux les mieux localisés en français selon moi. Problème : je joue quasi exclusivement en anglais et aucun titre de jeu connu pour son excellente traduction ne me vient à l'esprit. 
> Si vous aviez des références à me proposer (ici ou en MP) de *jeux dont la VF vous a plu*, je suis carrément preneur !
> Merci !


Comme ça, à chaud et en étant moi-même un gros consommateur de VO :

- Okhlos
- Gremlins Inc.
- Chroma Squad (avec ses fautes volontaires)
- The Next Big Thing
- PreCivilization : Egypt (traduction canardienne par Lucretia  ::P:  )

Pour celui qui cite Furi, c'est trop facile les jeux faits par des français  ::trollface:: 

Et les TellTale je foutrais plus jamais les pieds sur une VF après l'insulte The Walking Dead saison 1. Je sais pas ce que ça vaut depuis mais alors celle-là était dégueulasse.

----------


## schouffy

> je voyais que dalle, les contrôles étaient à chier, j'ai quitté.


Les contrôles à chier ? c'est du première personne standard non ?

----------


## parpaingue

> La meilleure VF que tu puisses trouver est certainement celle des *Dark Project 1 & 2* (Thief 1 & 2 donc) : Le doublage est supérieur à celui en VA


Faut. Pas. Déconner. Tout de même. Garrett en vo est vraiment excellent (tout le jeu, d'ailleurs). Par contre je suis tout à fait d'accord que la VF reste de haute volée et parfaitement valable.
Je citerais également *Monkey Island 3* et *Discworld 2* (avec la voix d'Astérix quie joue Rincevent, j'ai oublié son nom). Tout ça reste à peu près de la même époque ceci dit.

----------


## Pitchblack

On se retrouve beaucoup à parler jeu d'acteur là...
Si on se place du coté d'une entreprise qui embaucherait quelqu'un pour des jobs de traduction, je ne suis pas sur qu'avancer seulement la qualité des voix soit un argument prioritairement recevable.

Je me trompe peut-être, mais si on part du principe qu'ils embauchent un traducteur, j'aurais tendance à relever les textes VF :
- dont le niveau de langage et le champ lexical sont adaptés à l'oeuvre (soutenu / argots spécifiques / voca. techniques spécifiques / néologismes inspirés / etc)
- dont la qualité de traduction est constante (terminologie précise, qui ne change pas au fil du récit / texte)
- avec une précision telle que le vocabulaire est concis quand il faut s'adapter à une quelconque contrainte technique (pas de texte à rallonge sur un menu, une fenêtre, une réplique dans une liste de choix, etc).
... et tout çà quelque soit le type de support : pas que les dialogues de jeux, mais aussi les tutos de jeux, les simulations, etc. 

Je dis çà si effectivement l'idée est de briguer un emploi. Il y aurait intérêt à démontrer qu'on peut s'adapter à des supports et des styles très divers, et partant de là qu'on est capable d'apprécier avec un regard de pro la qualité d'une VF sur des supports très divers.

Dans l'absolu, est-ce-que la VF de Civilization est adaptée et bonne ? Celle d'un jeu de course automobile ? D'une simulation agricole ? Des interfaces de 1001 jeux ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Les contrôles à chier ? c'est du première personne standard non ?


Oui mais ça veut pas dire grand chose ça.

Arma et CoD c'est "du première personne standard" (ZQSD, viser avec la souris...), mais ça a pas grand chose à voir.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Pour celui qui cite Furi, c'est trop facile les jeux faits par des français


Sauf qu'a priori, pas mal de jeux français (estimation à la louche du pifomètre) sont pensés avec une voix anglaise au départ. C'est, je pense, le cas de Furi, la synchro labiale se fait étonnamment mieux avec les voix anglaises qu'avec les voix françaises.

----------


## schouffy

> Oui mais ça veut pas dire grand chose ça.
> 
> Arma et CoD c'est "du première personne standard" (ZQSD, viser avec la souris...), mais ça a pas grand chose à voir.


Ah je savais que tu prendrais un exemple super foireux, tu ne m'as pas déçu.
Tu peux donc détailler en quoi tu trouves les contrôles à chier ? Car autant on peut ne pas aimer ceux du 3, autant ceux du 1 et 2 c'est vraiment le style Quake ou Half-Life, en plus lent évidemment.

----------


## Haelnak

> Sauf qu'a priori, pas mal de jeux français sont pensés avec une voix anglaise au départ. C'est, je pense, le cas de Furi,* la synchro labiale se fait étonnamment mieux avec les voix françaises* qu'avec les voix anglaises.


Euh...  :tired:

----------


## MrGr33N

> Euh...


Chut, il ne s'est rien passé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Car autant on peut ne pas aimer ceux du 3, autant ceux du 1 et 2 c'est vraiment le style Quake ou Half-Life, en plus lent évidemment.


Oula non, certainement pas.

Quake et HL tu diriges une arme qui flotte à 1m50 du sol.
Thief c'est les débuts du body awarness avec la rigidité d'un FPS sur N64.

----------


## akaraziel

> Le meilleur exemple que j'ai d'une VF dépassant la VO c'est les Soul Reaver/Legacy of kain. Doublage exceptionnel que même les anglais nous envie.
> 
> Best saga ever de toute manière.


+1 putain. RiP. Dead Sun.  ::cry::

----------


## Catel

Luc Miteran dans You Don't Know Jack  ::trollface::  Tiens, Psychonauts avait une très bonne VF aussi.

Pour les textes, je répète le nom de Planescape Torment, c'était brillant. Les GTA sont également très bien traduits. En fait beaucoup de jeux des années 90 dont on ne pourrait pas retrouver les titres étaient fort soignés...

----------


## schouffy

> Thief c'est les débuts du body awarness avec la rigidité d'un FPS sur N64.


Je sais même pas quoi te répondre, c'est n'importe quoi. Dans Thief 1 ou 2 y'a pas de body awareness (allez y'a un lean), et c'est pas plus rigide qu'un Half Life puisque c'est exactement les mêmes contrôles.

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a la vue qui remue de façon très prononcée quand tu marche, si c'est pas du body awarness je sais pas ce que c'est.
Dans Quake et HL ta vue est parfaitement stable quand tu te déplaces.

Ajoute à ça un perso 50 fois plus lent, comme tu l'as déjà fait remarquer.

Y'a du lean, la gestion des armes est pas du tout similaire, mais à part tout ça oui, c'est exactement pareil.


Comme Arma et CoD quoi.

----------


## Illynir

C'est du "head bobbing", pas du "body awareness".

----------


## Dicsaw

Et le head bobbing ça fait parti du body awareness. C'est un des éléments qui te rappel que ton perso a un corps et que c'est pas juste une caméra flottante.

----------


## Momock

> Je sais même pas quoi te répondre, c'est n'importe quoi. Dans Thief 1 ou 2 y'a pas de body awareness (allez y'a un lean), et c'est pas plus rigide qu'un Half Life puisque c'est exactement les mêmes contrôles.


C'est quand-même (à ma connaissance) le jeu qui a posé les bases de ce qui deviendrait le body awareness, de part sa volonté d'immersion et de simulationisme, et tous les jeux qui se revendiquent de cette école ont été à chaque fois plus loin de ce sens (en tout cas jusqu'à Dishonored, qui lui revient 15 ans en arrière).

Ça n'explique pas en quoi "les contrôles étaient à chier" par contre, ça n'a aucun rapport.

----------


## Pitchblack

Le seul jeu qui mêle vraiment harmonieusement furtivité, combat au corps à corps et body awareness dans un FPS, c'est Ridick : Escape from Butch Bay *.
(_et je dis pas çà à cause du pseudo_)
Thief, même s'il est très bon, reste très abstrait en terme de sensation de son avatar.


* _Pu.naise, il n'est pas dispo sur Steam, celui-là ? Sacrilège_  ::O: 
** Ouf, on retrouve la version enhanced Assault on Dark Athena sur GoG.

----------


## Ruvon

> Sauf qu'a priori, pas mal de jeux français (estimation à la louche du pifomètre) sont pensés avec une voix anglaise au départ. C'est, je pense, le cas de Furi, la synchro labiale se fait étonnamment mieux avec les voix anglaises qu'avec les voix françaises.


Bonne question. Est-ce le cas pour Furi ? Seuls les devs sauraient nous le dire. Gryhll ? T'es dans le coin ?  ::siffle:: 

Après je pensais principalement au texte des VF. J'avoue ne pas avoir trop d'exemples en tête de doublages en français corrects à part You Don't Know Jack évidemment, merci Catel  ::P:

----------


## Gloppy

> Luc Miteran dans You Don't Know Jack  Tiens, Psychonauts avait une très bonne VF aussi.
> Pour les textes, je répète le nom de Planescape Torment, c'était brillant. Les GTA sont également très bien traduits. En fait beaucoup de jeux des années 90 dont on ne pourrait pas retrouver les titres étaient fort soignés...


Merci : j'oubliais effectivement l'énorme boulot abattu sur les GTA et Planescape Torment à l'époque. Pour *You Don't Know Jack*, de quel opus parle-t-on ? (Je les croyais en VO only).

----------


## Markoraf

> Le meilleur exemple que j'ai d'une VF dépassant la VO c'est les Soul Reaver/Legacy of kain. Doublage exceptionnel que même les anglais nous envie. 
> 
> Best saga ever de toute manière.


Mais comment j'ai pu l'oublier celui-là? En VF l'arrogance de Raziel transparaît à chacune de ses paroles, bien plus qu'en VO (qui pourtant est déjà formidable). Et puisqu'on parle aussi de traduction, l'anglais châtié du jeu est vraiment retranscrit en français. 
Mon seul mauvais souvenir de la saga, c'est le gameplay de Défiance!  ::'(:

----------


## Pierronamix

*Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2* 

Les pires musiques de l'histoire du jeu vidéo. Un main theme qui remix celui des sims, et une musique de ville qui...qui me rappelle les plus mauvais jouets pour bébés.

Sinon, comme l'a dit ma femme en voyant le jeu "mais c'est sorti cette année ça ?", c'est assez moche, mais fluide. Ils ont gardé le concept pourrave et chiant d'un hub gigantesque à parcourir à la place d'un menu, surprise, c'est pourrave et chiant. 

En dehors de ça, le gameplay a pas trop bougé, c'est plus péchu et nerveux, mais fondamentalement c'est la même chose. Et les zones de combat ont pas bougées du tout, elles.

Je vais continuer un peu pour voir, mais tout en étant mieux que le précédent, c'est toujours pas terrible.

----------


## makiayoyo

A offrir une clef steam pour *The vanishing of Ethan Carter* : premier arrivé premier servi  :Coucou:   5N4K7-PX8CD-NX2RP

----------


## schouffy

> Y'a la vue qui remue de façon très prononcée quand tu marche, si c'est pas du body awarness je sais pas ce que c'est.
> Dans Quake et HL ta vue est parfaitement stable quand tu te déplaces.
> 
> Ajoute à ça un perso 50 fois plus lent, comme tu l'as déjà fait remarquer.
> 
> Y'a du lean, la gestion des armes est pas du tout similaire, mais à part tout ça oui, c'est exactement pareil.
> 
> 
> Comme Arma et CoD quoi.


Comme d'autres canards t'ont fait remarquer, c'est juste du head bobbing, ça n'a aucune influence sur la maniabilité. Tu restes une caméra flottante, sans aucune contrainte de déplacement liée à tes membres.
Pour ce qui est du lean, je le mentionnais justement parce que c'est peut-être la seule chose qui est animé d'une telle sorte qu'on essaie de te faire croire que tu bouges la tête du mec indépendamment de son corps.
La gestion des armes est très similaire à Quake au niveau des contrôles, et la visée est identique.
Je pinaille mais en vrai je voudrais juste savoir ce qui t'a dérangé dans les contrôles car je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut leur reprocher. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas relevé les autres points que tu critiques car ils sont valables.

----------


## znokiss

> Arma et CoD c'est "du première personne standard" (ZQSD, viser avec la souris...)





> et la visée est identique.


On en revient à la base du topic : un FPS c'est un point'n clic où il faut juste mettre un curseur sur des têtes et cliquer.

----------


## Anonyme112

> A offrir une clef steam pour *The vanishing of Ethan Carter* : premier arrivé premier servi   5N4K7-PX8CD-NX2RP


Merci, ça fera très plaisir à ma copine  ::P:

----------


## makiayoyo

De rien !  :;): 
Je savais pas si y avait un topic pour ça alors j'ai posté là

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour les textes, je répète le nom de Planescape Torment, c'était brillant. Les GTA sont également très bien traduits. En fait beaucoup de jeux des années 90 dont on ne pourrait pas retrouver les titres étaient fort soignés...



Concernant les jeux des années 90, l'adaptation française n'était pas du tout une priorité, et le budget qui y était consacré était souvent limité. Souvent les jeux distribués par UbiSoft avaient droit à un traitement de qualité, avec la plupart du temps une sortie en 2 fois : d'abord la sortie européenne avec boite et manuel en français mais jeu en anglais (et un bon d'échange pour la VF en renvoyant le CD/les disquettes VO et un chèque de 50Francs pour les frais de port), puis quelques mois plus tard le jeu en VF (textes et/ou voix). Les autres éditeurs n'avaient pas forcément la même démarche et n'accordaient pas forcément d'importance aux régionalisations.

Dans le genre trad ratée, il y a le 1er Legend of Kyrandia (oui ça date).


A 2' 12", le "Please, help Brandon" (dans une lettre adressée à Brynn) est traduit par "s'il te plait Brandon, aide-moi"...
Et en plus la traduction n'a pas de constance puisque plus tard (à 8' 50" ), le "Please help Brandon" est (à peu près) correctement traduit par "d'abord tu dois aider Brandon"
Sur ce coup là Virgin Interactive a pas été très regardant sur la qualité de la traduction (il y' a plein d'anglicismes, de contresens et de traductions littérales non adaptées au contexte dans ce jeu).

Dans un autre genre, The Beast Within (2eme épisode de Gabriel Knight, en FMV), la faiblesse du budget 'régionalisation' se ressent dans la qualité du doublage, dont les acteurs sont à peu près du niveau d'une série AB Production de l'époque, et surtout de la technique : on entend par moment des bruis de fond qui viennent du studio, quelques secondes n'ont pas été coupées alors que les acteurs rigolent et discutent entre eux... bref du travail d'amateurs.

Chez UbiSoft on a eu aussi quelques perles de trads ratées et jamais corrigées :
Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis : quand dans l'intro ils se font voler la statue atlante. Indy dit "I don't think it's a phoney, Marcus" (je ne crois pas que ce soit un faux, Marcus)... la VF dit "je ne trouve pas ça drôle, Marcus". La confusion entre "phoney" et "funny", aurait été compréhensible à l'oral, mais la version CD Talkie (doublée) de ce jeu n'a jamais été distribuée en France, seule la version disquette l'a été, sans doublage, et c'est donc à l'écrit que la traductrice a confondu ces 2 mots...

Ubi s'est rattrapé sur la VF de The Dig, avec Patrick Poivet pour doubler le rôle principal.

Sinon Sony Computer Entertainment Europe s'est aussi illustré avec la traduction assez lamentable de Final Fantasy VII (traduit d'après l'adaptation US)...

Bref c'était pas forcément mieux avant.

Je dirais que l'âge d'or des bonnes adaptations VF c'est de la fin 90's  jusqu'au milieu 2000. Depuis, la plupart des très bon jeux marquants viennent de studios indépendants, qui ne peuvent/veulent pas forcément investir dans les adaptations locales (sans parler des rééditions Steam/GoG de vieux jeux en VO uniquement alors que des traductions avaient été publiées à l'origine).

----------


## Anonyme112

> De rien ! 
> Je savais pas si y avait un topic pour ça alors j'ai posté là


Oui ici :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...m-et-autres%29

----------


## Catel

> Merci : j'oubliais effectivement l'énorme boulot abattu sur les GTA et Planescape Torment à l'époque. Pour *You Don't Know Jack*, de quel opus parle-t-on ? (Je les croyais en VO only).


Le 1 a été localisé en VF fin 97 (il est en abandonware)  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Le seul jeu qui mêle vraiment harmonieusement furtivité, combat au corps à corps et body awareness dans un FPS, c'est Ridick : Escape from Butch Bay *.


Et Dark Messiah of Might And Magic, c'est du poulet ? 
Envoyer valser un orc dans un précipice ou un champ de piques, c'était quand même grisant dans ce jeu.

----------


## Nicetios

Oh pinaise the legend of Kyrandia  :Emo:  

Même si je préfère armaeth the lost kingdom, c'est un jeu qui m'a marqué  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Concernant les jeux des années 90, l'adaptation française n'était pas du tout une priorité, et le budget qui y était consacré était souvent limité. Souvent les jeux distribués par UbiSoft avaient droit à un traitement de qualité, avec la plupart du temps une sortie en 2 fois : d'abord la sortie européenne avec boite et manuel en français mais jeu en anglais (et un bon d'échange pour la VF en renvoyant le CD/les disquettes VO et un chèque de 50Francs pour les frais de port), puis quelques mois plus tard le jeu en VF (textes et/ou voix). Les autres éditeurs n'avaient pas forcément la même démarche et n'accordaient pas forcément d'importance aux régionalisations.
> 
> Dans le genre trad ratée, il y a le 1er Legend of Kyrandia (oui ça date).
> 
> 
> A 2' 12", le "Please, help Brandon" (dans une lettre adressée à Brynn) est traduit par "s'il te plait Brandon, aide-moi"...
> Et en plus la traduction n'a pas de constance puisque plus tard (à 8' 50" ), le "Please help Brandon" est (à peu près) correctement traduit par "d'abord tu dois aider Brandon"
> Sur ce coup là Virgin Interactive a pas été très regardant sur la qualité de la traduction (il y' a plein d'anglicismes, de contresens et de traductions littérales non adaptées au contexte dans ce jeu).
> 
> ...


J'ai une version CD française de Indy 4  ::o:   ::O:  

Mais je ne sais pas si elle est doublée.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pinaille mais en vrai je voudrais juste savoir ce qui t'a dérangé dans les contrôles car je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut leur reprocher.


Faudrait que je relance le jeu (ce que je ferais pas) pour mettre précisément le doigt dessus, je suis sûr qu'il y avait un truc en plus qui m'avait saoulé mais c'est dur à déterminer en regardant des vidéos. Mais je pense que l’extrême lenteur est une bonne partie du problème.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Faudrait que je relance le jeu (ce que je ferais pas) pour mettre précisément le doigt dessus, je suis sûr qu'il y avait un truc en plus qui m'avait saoulé mais c'est dur à déterminer en regardant des vidéos. Mais je pense que l’extrême lenteur est une bonne partie du problème.


Je sais ce qui t'a déplu dans Thief: c'est un jeu fait pour les gens patients.  ::happy2::

----------


## Narushima

Thief 2 est génial, mais c'est vrai qu'il a des contrôles dignes de son époque, ils auraient pu être légèrement simplifiés.

----------


## schouffy

Mais de quoi vous parlez ? ZQSD, visée souris, une touche pour sauter, une pour se baisser, une pour marcher silencieusement.
Comment tu simplifies ça ?
Ou bien tu parles de l'interface et pas des contrôles, avec notamment l'utilisation des clés et lockpicks, qui pue bien oui.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Thief 2 est génial, mais c'est vrai qu'il a des contrôles dignes de son époque, ils auraient pu être légèrement simplifiés.


Exact. J'avais mentionné ces défauts il y a de ça quelques mois, et je m'étais bien fait incendier, alors que c'est parfaitement factuel. Il faudrait un remake des 2 premiers, avec des contrôles bien plus souples et une gestion des ombres/lumières qui n'est pplus buggée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais de quoi vous parlez ? ZQSD, visée souris, une touche pour sauter, une pour se baisser, une pour marcher silencieusement.
> Comment tu simplifies ça ?
> Ou bien tu parles de l'interface et pas des contrôles, avec notamment l'utilisation des clés et lockpicks, qui pue bien oui.


C'est surtout la rigidité de certaines interactions qui est assez terrible, genre grimper certains murs (avec en prime un mini-saut une fois arrivé en haut qui alerte tout le monde), la gestion des objets qui n'est pas super quand on est sous pression (un menu radial à la Dishonored serait top) et bien entendu ces putains d'échelles de merde.

----------


## Sorkar

A chaque fois que vous dites du mal de Thief 1 et 2, un chaton meurt quelque part. Arrêtez. Maintenant.  ::(: 

Acharnez vous sur le 3 et le 4, c'est d'la merde.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *King's quest the complete collection*.

Pour l'instant j'en suis au chapitre un (sur cinq), vers la fin je pense, et j'accroche à mort.  :WTF: 

Franchement je ne m'y attendais pas, je ne savais quasiment rien du jeu et je l'ai pris au pif. Le doublage (FR) et l'animation sont excellentes et j'aime bien la DA. Le jeu tourne comme une balle sur ma bécane vieillissante en 1080p/60 FPS mon culs sur la commode, je pense qu'on peut taper le 4K à l'aise. Même si techniquement c'est pas le jeu le plus beau du monde, le travail artistique rattrape le tout. Alors par contre le gameplay c'est très pauvre hein pour l'instant c'est le genre point&click assisté, il se joue très bien à la manette d'ailleurs et certaines séquences sont déjà mémorable pour moi ,  ces personnages loufoques aidés par un doublage qui l'est tout autant me replonge en enfance. D'ailleurs si vous avez des gosses je pense que c'est idéal pour jouer avec eux, ils vont bien se marrer et vous aussi.  ::): 

Bref une excellente surprise pour l'instant et j’espère que la suite sera tout aussi voire encore meilleur.

Et pour ceux qui y ont joué je ne dirais qu'une chose: Achaka.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> Le seul jeu qui mêle vraiment harmonieusement furtivité, combat au corps à corps et body awareness dans un FPS, c'est Ridick : Escape from Butch Bay *.
> (_et je dis pas çà à cause du pseudo_)


 Ah ouais une excellente surprise à l'époque, un peu court mais tellement de qualités.

----------


## Koma

> *Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2* 
> 
> Les pires musiques de l'histoire du jeu vidéo. Un main theme qui remix celui des sims, et une musique de ville qui...qui me rappelle les plus mauvais jouets pour bébés.
> 
> Sinon, comme l'a dit ma femme en voyant le jeu "mais c'est sorti cette année ça ?", c'est assez moche, mais fluide. Ils ont gardé le concept pourrave et chiant d'un hub gigantesque à parcourir à la place d'un menu, surprise, c'est pourrave et chiant. 
> 
> En dehors de ça, le gameplay a pas trop bougé, c'est plus péchu et nerveux, mais fondamentalement c'est la même chose. Et les zones de combat ont pas bougées du tout, elles.
> 
> Je vais continuer un peu pour voir, mais tout en étant mieux que le précédent, c'est toujours pas terrible.


Merci, j'ai failli me dire que je le testerai bien vu que j'ai zappé le 1 et tous les épisodes next gen (mon dernier DBZ était Ultimate Tenkaichi), mais plus je lis les retours et plus je me dis que ça sera sur un prochain jeu.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Merci, j'ai failli me dire que je le testerai bien vu que j'ai zappé le 1 et tous les épisodes next gen (mon dernier DBZ était Ultimate Tenkaichi), mais plus je lis les retours et plus je me dis que ça sera sur un prochain jeu.


Après attention, le coeur du jeu, la coop à plusieurs, je n'ai pas testé. Et c'est le gros point fort du jeu. Mais globalement c'est simple, si tu pense que tu seras lassé par des mécaniques de MMO de 2003 (J'en ai pas parlé mais le grind et le loot aléatoire qui influe ton look et tes stats en même temps sont là aussi), malgré l'enrobage DBZ, ne le prends pas.

Tain je relis des press notes, les mecs sont fier que le hub soit 7 fois plus grand. Mais 7 fois plus de la merde, c'est pas mieux les gars.

Et les musiques :

----------


## Sylvine

Moi c'est pas tellement les musiques qui me choquent, c'est tout le reste.
Les dialogues avec les deux persos figés qui se regardent dans le blanc des yeux, on dirait un jeu PS1.

----------


## FrousT

> 


Ha oué quand même  ::sad::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Moi c'est pas tellement les musiques qui me choquent, c'est tout le reste.
> Les dialogues avec les deux persos figés qui se regardent dans le blanc des yeux, on dirait un jeu PS1.


Ah oui non mais ça c'est pas "grave", c'est un jeu de baston.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah oui non mais ça c'est pas "grave", c'est un jeu de baston.


Tu peux aussi mettre _baston_ entre guillemets  :;):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu peux aussi mettre _baston_ entre guillemets


J'avoue  :^_^: . Un jeu de "bagarre".

----------


## Clear_strelok

> 


Comment ça se fait que c'est genre quinze fois plus moche que Burst Limit ? (Qui date quand même de 2008)




Par curiosité j'ai été voir quelques vidéos et les combats ont également l'air beaucoup plus mous que ceux des Budokai Tenkaichi, (Surtout le 3) je comprends pas pourquoi les jeux Dragon Ball Z ont l'air d'être systématiquement ratés comme ça depuis qu'ils sont passés aux consoles HD.

----------


## Momock

> Comment ça se fait que c'est genre quinze fois plus moche que Burst Limit ? (Qui date quand même de 2008)


Par souci de fidélité envers l'anime actuellement de diffusion, sans doute.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Comment ça se fait que c'est genre quinze fois plus moche que Burst Limit ? (Qui date quand même de 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Par curiosité j'ai été voir quelques vidéos et les combats ont également l'air beaucoup plus mous que ceux des Budokai Tenkaichi, (Surtout le 3) je comprends pas pourquoi les jeux Dragon Ball Z ont l'air d'être systématiquement ratés comme ça depuis qu'ils sont passés aux consoles HD.


Parce-que maintenant c'est multijoueur en 60 fps !  ::XD::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Justement, en alternance avec TF 2 et BF 1, je joue au premier Xenoverse et c'est vrai que je retrouve pas du tout les sensations des vieux opus (notamment Budokai Tenkaichi comme cité plus haut). En plus, c'est vraiment pas beau et c'est fou comment on se fait chier rapidement alors que ça part d'une idée excellente à la base (créer notre perso et interagir avec le monde de DBZ) sauf qu'il faut farmer comme dans un obscur MMO coréen donc c'est pas super intéressant.

----------


## Haelnak

Mon frère est relativement à fond (il y a joué beaucoup sur une courte période, là il a levé le pied) dans Xenoverse 2 et ce n'est pas si moche que ça, c'est même parfois joli avec des modélisations globalement réussies. 
Et, à voir, ça fait très "combat de l'anime".

Bon, après, il a parfois des goûts étranges comme le montre assez bien sa page de profil Steam (ci-joint, un extrait).

----------


## Momock

> Bon, après, il a parfois des goûts étranges comme le montre assez bien sa page de profil Steam (ci-joint, un extrait).


Il aime grinder, visiblement.

----------


## Haelnak

Oui. Ou en tout cas, ça ne le dérange pas.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il aime les petites filles en tenue légère aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

Et tu n'as pas vu l'image de background de son profil steam.  ::trollface::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Non, j'ai pas vu.

(Au secours.)

----------


## Drakkoone

Tain, mais ils en sont déjà à Neptunia 7 ? C'est assez récent cette série non, genre generation ps3/xbox360 ?

----------


## Pierronamix

Le 7ème c'est le quatrième en fait. Par contre y a 6 spin off. Et des remakes.




> ans Xenoverse 2 et ce n'est pas si moche que ça, c'est même parfois joli avec des modélisations globalement réussies. 
> Et, à voir, ça fait très "combat de l'anime".


Ouais mais bizarrement, beaucoup moins que dans Tenkaichi 3. Déjà l'environnement plus destructible, ça casse (hihi) pas mal le délire,  et puis :





Les attaques ont beaucoup moins de mise en scène.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le 7ème c'est le quatrième en fait.


Ah ba oui, forcément.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ah ba oui, forcément.


Bof, ça va pour une série jap.

Sinon y a Dragon Slayer :

1.1 Dragon Slayer (1984)
1.2 Dragon Slayer Gaiden (1992)
1.3 Dragon Slayer: Michi Kareshi Houkan no Senshi-tachi (2012)
2.1 Dragon Slayer II: Xanadu (1985)
2.2 Xanadu Scenario II (1986)
2.3 Faxanadu (November 16, 1987)
2.4 Revival Xanadu (1995)
2.5 Revival Xanadu 2: Remix (1995)
2.6 Xanadu Next (2005)
2.7 Tokyo Xanadu (2015)
3.1 Dragon Slayer Jr: Romancia (1986)
3.2 Dragon Slayer Jr: Romancia ~Another Legend~ (1999)
4.1 Dragon Slayer IV: Drasle Family (Legacy of the Wizard) (July 17, 1987)
5.1 Sorcerian (December 20, 1987)
5.2 Sorcerian Additional Scenario Vol. 1 (1988)
5.3 Sorcerian System Utility Vol.1 (1988)
5.3 Sorcerian Additional Scenario Vol. 2: Sengoku Sorcerian (1988)
5.4 Sorcerian Additional Scenario Vol. 3: Pyramid Sorcerian (1988)
5.5 Sorcerian System New Scenario Vol.1: Uchuu kara no Houmonsa (1989)
5.6 Selected Sorcerian 1 (1989)
5.7 Selected Sorcerian 2 (1990)
5.8 Selected Sorcerian 3 (1990)
5.9 Selected Sorcerian 4 (1990)
5.10 Selected Sorcerian 5 (1990)
5.11 Gilgamesh Sorcerian (1990)
5.12 Sorcerian Sega Mega Drive (1990)
5.13 Sorcerian PC-Engine (1990)
5.14 Sorcerian Forever (1997)
5.15 Sorcerian: Shichisei no Mahou no Shito (2000)
5.16 Sorcerian Original (2000)
5.17 Sorcerian Mobile (2003)
5.18 Sorcerian Online (2006)
5.19 Advanced Sorcerian (2007)
5.20 Sorcerian Complete (2010)
6.1 Dragon Slayer: The Legend of Heroes (1989)
6.2 Dragon Slayer: The Legend of Heroes II (1992)
6.3 The Legend of Heroes III: Shiroki Majou (1994)
6.4 The Legend of Heroes IV: Akai Shizuku (1996)
6.5 The Legend of Heroes V: Umi no Oriuta (1999)
6.6 The Legend of Heroes VI: Sora no Kiseki FC (2004)
6.7 The Legend of Heroes VI: Sora no Kiseki SC (2006)
6.8 The Legend of Heroes VI: Sora no Kiseki The 3rd (2007)
6.9 The Legend of Heroes VII: Zero no Kiseki (2010
6.10 The Legend of Heroes VII: Ao no Kiseki (2012)
6.11 Nayuta no Kiseki (2012)
6.12 The Legend of Heroes VIII: Sen no Kiseki (2013)
6.13 The Legend of Heroes VIII: Sen no Kiseki II (2014)
7.1 Lord Monarch (1991)
7.2 Lord Monarch Advanced (1991)
7.3 Lord Monarch Super Famicom (1992)
7.4 Lord Monarch: Tokoton Sentou Densetsu (1994)
7.5 Lord Monarch Original (1996)
7.6 Lord Monarch The First (1997)
7.8 Lord Monarch Online (1997)
7.9 Lord Monarch Pro (1997)
7.10 Monarch Monarch (1988)
7.11 Minna no Monarch (1998)
7.12 Mina no Monarch 2 (1999)
7.13 Mobile edition Lord Monarch Mobile (2004)
8.1 The Legend of Xanadu (1994)
8.2 The Legend of Xanadu II (1995)

----------


## parpaingue

Falcom  ::wub:: 
C'est malin j'ai envie de jouer à Sorcerian maintenant. Vu qu'on vient d'avoir Xanadu Next, on a le droit d'espérier un Sorcerian original ou Sorcerian Forever en angliche ?

Ceci dit, la liste gonfle très facilement pour les vieux jeux dans ce style. Pour reprendre l'exemple de Sorcerian qui est surement le plus parlant, y a le jeu de base et le reste ne sont que des add-ons (le jeu fonctionne par un système d'aventures distinctes donc ça se rajoute facilement) ou de portages/remakes.
Ça revient par exemple à dire qu'Ultima 7 a fait plein de sorties:
-Ultima 7 The Black Gate
-Ultima 7 The Forge of Virtue
-Ultima 7 Serpent Isle
-Ultima 7 The Silver Seed
-Ultima 7 The Complete Edition
-Ultima 7 SNES

Bon ok, ça marche pas pour toutes les "sous-séries", exemple The Legend of Heroes.

----------


## Momock

> Tain, mais ils en sont déjà à Neptunia 7 ? C'est assez récent cette série non, genre generation ps3/xbox360 ?


C'est une référence à FFVII (parceque ça se passe dans le monde des jeux vidéos et que chaque perso incarne un constructeur, une console, une série de jeux, etc).

----------


## Euklif

Et que c'est de la merde pas drôle avec des boobs qui grindent sans arrêt. Quitte à jouer à de la daube dans le même genre, Fairy Fencer F arrive bientôt sur steam et c'est bien plus sympa ^^.

----------


## Pierronamix

Oui c'est bien de la merde neptunia. Et y a normalement Tokyo xanadu qui arrive bientôt, suivi de Ys 8.  ::wub::

----------


## parpaingue

Je rejoue à *Dishonored* pour la sortie du second (j'attends la GOTY/une bonne promo comme d'hab).
C'est toujours un très bon jeu, mais avec le recul il souffre quand même de problèmes typiques des gros jeux modernes. Le coupable du jour, un des favoris bien sur: les marqueurs de quête de merde dans leur rôle de pétage de l'immersion et révélateur de bouts de game design foireux/paresseux/pendez les devs (au choix).
"Genre style oh l'autre, il les désactive pas le noob !" Ben si, justement, et ça montre que le jeu est prévu pour qu'on joue avec. Dans les deux cas que je viens de me manger (mission du Golden Cat et l'interlude suivant) c'est le même scénario: "Bob veut te parler." Voilà. Et moi devant mon écran je suis là "Ah ouais, connard, ben pourquoi tu m'y emmènes pas (pour la distillerie) ou tu ne me dis pas où il est (pour cette enflure de Pendleton en bas de la tour)." Du coup, on fouille toute la map en courant comme un crétin (surtout pour Pendleton) avant d'abandonner, activer le marqueur, y aller, puis refaire un tour dans les options. Cassage de l'immersion garanti, envie d'étrangler les devs, alt-F4.
Tout ça pour un simple bout de phrase à rajouter dans le jeu: "Bob veut te voir, il est en bas de la tour." Ça prouve accessoirement que personne n'a testé le jeu sans marqueurs avant de le sortir.

*tousse* Skyrim *tousse*

----------


## Haelnak

> *tousse* tous les jeux sauf très rares exceptions *tousse*

----------


## Nicetios

Tyranny.  :Bave:  

Vous voyez l'ambiance un peu lourde du donjon d'Irenicus au début de BG 2 ? Ben voilà.  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Et que c'est de la merde pas drôle avec des boobs qui grindent sans arrêt. Quitte à jouer à de la daube dans le même genre, Fairy Fencer F arrive bientôt sur steam et c'est bien plus sympa ^^.


Humm, c'est pas censé être une version plus du fairy fencer sorti sur steam il y a un moment ?

----------


## Momock

> Et que c'est de la merde pas drôle avec des boobs qui grindent sans arrêt. Quitte à jouer à de la daube dans le même genre, Fairy Fencer F arrive bientôt sur steam et c'est bien plus sympa ^^.


Ça fait longtemps qu'il est sur Steam. C'est la version++ qui va sortir (Advent Force). 

Mais bon... il ne suffit pas d'avoir des combats et des systèmes sympas pour faire un bon RPG. Neptunia c'était des villes-menu, une vielle map pourrie en guise de monde avec des donjons merdiques copiés/collés qui apparaîssent dessus. Y'a pas d'exploration, pas d'aventure, pas d'énigmes, pas de vraies quêtes... rien, juste du grind dans des donjons péraves. Et le problème aussi, c'est que c'est pas que dans Neptunia que c'est comme-ça, ça l'est dans la grande majorité des JRPGs qui ont visiblement renoncé à essayer d'être des bons jeux (la faute à pas de budget?) On te pond un système de jeu, mais on ne te pond pas de jeu derrière.

Même les Tales of souffrent de ça maintenant (de grandes étendues de vide à "explorer" dehors et des donjons sans personalité ni gimmicks où on ne fait que taper, en tout cas de ce que j'ai retenu des tests de Zestiria. On est loin des zones bien denses et bricolées avec amour de Symphonia). Y'a des exceptions comme la série des Legend of Heroes (excellent world-building et souci du détail, un sacré boulot), et s'il y'en a d'autres du genre je veux bien savoir lesquelles.




> Et y a normalement Tokyo xanadu qui arrive bientôt, suivi de Ys 8.


Je ne sais pas quoi penser de la nouvelle formule des Ys, ça a encore l'air d'être du farming... J'aurais préféré qu'ils reviennent à la fornule utilisée dans le VI, le remake du III et dans Origins, où on sautille partout et où les boss tournent au bullet-hell, et où le jeu va droit au but au lieu de te faire parcourir des étendues vides et crafter de la daube. Mais bon, c'est peut-être juste une idée préconçue que je me fais du jeu.

----------


## Euklif

> Humm, c'est pas censé être une version plus du fairy fencer sorti sur steam il y a un moment ?


Comme le dit Momock, si. 
M'enfin si on connait pas, autant attaquer par la version plus de suite. J'aurai peut être du préciser...

Par contre, tention, c'est pas non plus du jeu de rêve. Perso j'ai vraiment aimé m'enfin, ça vole pas super haut.

----------


## Illynir

> Même les Tales of souffrent de ça maintenant (de grandes étendues de vide à "explorer" dehors et des donjons sans personalité ni gimmicks où on ne fait que taper, en tout cas de ce que j'ai retenu des tests de Zestiria. On est loin des zones bien denses et bricolées avec amour de Symphonia). Y'a des exceptions comme la série des Legend of Heroes (excellent world-building et souci du détail, un sacré boulot), et s'il y'en a d'autres du genre je veux bien savoir lesquelles.


Ça dépend, d'autres du genre de cette génération ? Si oui je dirais Persona 5 à venir dans ce cas et malgré tout ce qu'on peut dire le final Fantasy XIII-2 et Lightning Returns sont relativement intéressant. Si c'est global la liste sera nettement plus longue...

Et je confirme que Zestiria c'est de la méga merde, pourtant je suis un fan des Tales of mais la ils m'ont perdu.

----------


## Momock

Celui que j'attends de pied ferme sur PC c'est Trails of Cold Steel, qui je l'espère sera aussi bien que Trails in the Sky. Persona 5 aussi évidemment, mais c'est une exclu PS3/PS4 pour le moment (probablement pour toujours), ça fait chier. J'aurais bien tenté Lighning Returns mais il paraît qu'on ne comprend rien si on a pas fait les autres avant, et FFXIII a l'air ultra-nul (genre encore plus que le X qui est une purge).




> Par contre, tention, c'est pas non plus du jeu de rêve. Perso j'ai vraiment aimé m'enfin, ça vole pas super haut.


Ça se présente comment du coup? Y'a des villes, un overworld et de vrais donjons ou c'est comme dans Neptunia?

----------


## Haelnak

> FFXIII a l'air ultra-nul


Il l'est.

----------


## Supergounou

Non.

----------


## Illynir

Regarde le film du XIII sur youtube au pire et commence par le XIII-2 qui a quand même des qualités. De toute façon le XIII ce n'est jamais qu'un film entrecoupé de combat alors ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Supergounou

Sauf que les combats sont les meilleurs de tous les FF auxquels j'ai joué.

----------


## furioso306

Démo de FF15 retourner dans tout les sens mais j'ai du mal à trouver la bestiole sur le screen >_<

http://i.imgur.com/UK7ledQ.jpg

----------


## Euklif

> Ça se présente comment du coup? Y'a des villes, un overworld et de vrais donjons ou c'est comme dans Neptunia?


Ben je suis pas allé hyper loin dans Neptunia (et que le premier) donc j'peux pas faire une comparaison complète mais ça semble pas mal y ressembler en fait.
L'univers est plus drôle parce que beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup moins rentré aux forceps et y a pas de phase de grinding obligatoire. Sauf si t'es du genre à te fader toutes les sous-quêtes fedex qu'ont beaucoup d'autres jeux et auquel tu n'échappes pas ici. Mais les donjons (lol) sont très courts et disposent d'un level design d'une simplicité extrême. C'est pas compliqué, je crois avoir vu une seule fois un deuxième chemin (et il a fallu que je revienne plus tard pour pouvoir le prendre et me rendre compte de son inutilité la plus totale).

En fait, tout est accès sur le combat. Tout. Si tu aime -je trouve le système un peu plus efficace que dans Neptunia d'ailleurs perso-, tu fera ton grind naturellement (même le donjon suprême, c'est qu'une succession de combat que tu sélectionne via menu) MAIS, et j'insiste, ce n'est pas le jeu qui te l'impose à un moment T. Pour moi, ça change énormément de chose. Mais comme l'autre jeu là, ben... ça reste de la daube  ::unsure:: .

EDIT : Ha et j'ai oublié : y a pas de ville. Que des menus.

----------


## Momock

@Euklif: merci pour le retour.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je ne sais pas quoi penser de la nouvelle formule des Ys, ça a encore l'air d'être du farming... J'aurais préféré qu'ils reviennent à la fornule utilisée dans le VI, le remake du III et dans Origins, où on sautille partout et où les boss tournent au bullet-hell, et où le jeu va droit au but au lieu de te faire parcourir des étendues vides et crafter de la daube. Mais bon, c'est peut-être juste une idée préconçue que je me fais du jeu.


Visiblement ça reprends l'idée du IV, avec le gameplay hyper nerveux et les boss qui te oneshot avec des patterns de tarés, plus effectivement un monde ouvert "mouif" comme on dit. Du coup je sais pas si ce sera Vita ou PS4, parce qu'un monde ouvert qui rame c'est vite relou.

----------


## Sylvine

Beta de Steep (les testeurs français vont se régaler niveau jeu de mot de merde), le jeu de snow (pas seulement mais osef) de Ubi.

Je fais le tuto hier, mais à la fin ça plante (la beta est plutôt stable et bien optimisée à part ça). Je relance le jeu, il faut que je me retape le tuto, la flemme je vais me coucher.

Aujourd'hui je relance prêt à speedrunner le tuto, quand surprise, s'il a réinitialisé ma progression dans le tuto, il a revanche gardé ma position.
Sauf que comme il considère que je suis au tout début du tuto, qui démarre normalement au bout d'un parapet pour lancer une épreuve de base jump, je n'ai rien le droit de faire d'autre que de marcher (normalement il faut faire genre 5 mètres).


(j'adore Uplay qui met la notification de prise de capture d'image sur la capture d'image)
(et je précise pour nakazz, le jeu est en moyen, là j'ai du 60 FPS quasi-constant sur ma poubelle)

Comme vous le voyez, je suis loin du début de l'épreuve.



Genre très loin. Très très loin. (je crois que le sommet que je pointe à 2300 mètres c'est même pas l'objectif, il devait être encore un peu derrière, sachant que la distance indiquée ne représente évidemment pas la distance qu'il faudrait parcourir à pied)

Ce qu'il faut aussi savoir, c'est que le jeu a une approche un peu réaliste, et que le mec se déplace à une allure réaliste. Réaliste pour un mec qui patauge dans 30 cm de neige quoi. Alors heureusement il a une endurance de Terminator, mais quand même.

Là je quitte le jeu, je farfouille pour trouver les fichiers locaux du jeu, je les supprime pour effacer ma sauvegarde.

Nouvelle surprise, ça n'a rien changé à part réinitialiser mes paramètres graphiques, LA SAUVEGARDE EST STOCKÉE SUR LES SERVEURS D'UBI.

Je me suis donc lancé dans le genre de truc stupide que personne ne ferait en temps normal, sauf un journaliste de RPS pour faire un superbe article de remplissage, ou Pluton parce qu'il est fou.
J'ai hacké les serveurs d'Ubi.
J'ai fais le trajet à pied.



Et putain c'était long, surtout que dès que je quittais le jeu, il me remettait à ma position de départ, donc à supposer que ça plante à nouveau...




Mais je l'ai fait !


Ça m'a pris environ une demi-heure, et c'était pas très intéressant.



Bref, j'ai joué à Steep.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je joue à Layers of Fear et je suis un peu déçu.
Trop de balade stérile entre deux objets à retrouver, trop linéaire, patchwork de clichés horreur. Le téléphone qui sonne, les pleurs de la bonne femme ou de bébé derrière un mur, les poupées qui gigotent, les peintures qui se déforment, les bouteilles qui se brisent, le mobilier qui vole…  ::zzz::

----------


## Vondudu

j'ai joué une petite heure a FF15 ce n'est pas pour moi.
C'est pas très beau les persos me donne la chaire de poule(aucun charisme) je n'aime pas le système de combat (dans le genre je préfère ceux des tales of ).
A la rigueur sur pc avec un framerate descend et pas trop cher peut être.

----------


## schouffy

> Je joue à Layers of Fear et je suis un peu déçu.
> Trop de balade stérile entre deux objets à retrouver, trop linéaire, patchwork de clichés horreur. Le téléphone qui sonne, les pleurs de la bonne femme ou de bébé derrière un mur, les poupées qui gigotent, les peintures qui se déforment, les bouteilles qui se brisent, le mobilier qui vole…


Bizarre que tu sois déçu car c'est exactement ce que le jeu semble être avant d'y jouer.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Bizarre que tu sois déçu car c'est exactement ce que le jeu semble être avant d'y jouer.


J'ai pas maté le trailer ni rien, je voulais découvrir sans être spoilé.  ::P: 
Mais je précise que j'aime les simulateurs de balade en général (enfin, j'ai bien aimé firewatch et ethan carter du moins).

----------


## Catel

> A la rigueur sur pc avec un framerate descend et pas trop cher peut être.


Le framerate c'est mieux quand il reste haut.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Beta de Steep


C'était mauvais pendant l'alpha  :Gerbe:  ça a pas l'air d'avoir changer.

----------


## Vondudu

> Le framerate c'est mieux quand il reste haut.


bien vue ^^ moi et la relecture ça fait deux




> C'était mauvais pendant l'alpha  ça a pas l'air d'avoir changer.



sylvine n'y a clairement pas joué dans les meilleur condition, c'est avant tout un jeux contemplatif (je le vois comme ça perso) mais de ce que je vois les déçu sont souvent des anciens joueurs de SSX AMPED voir des premiers tony hack et skate.....
Je détestais ces jeux à "scoring" j'aime beaucoup steep comme quoi

----------


## hisvin

> Je joue à Layers of Fear et je suis un peu déçu.
> Trop de balade stérile entre deux objets à retrouver, trop linéaire, patchwork de clichés horreur. Le téléphone qui sonne, les pleurs de la bonne femme ou de bébé derrière un mur, les poupées qui gigotent, les peintures qui se déforment, les bouteilles qui se brisent, le mobilier qui vole…


Si tu veux tout débloquer, il y a quelques subtilités.  ::ninja::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Si tu veux tout débloquer, il y a quelques subtilités.


Au point où j'en suis et vu à quel point j'affectionne le jeu je pense que tu peux m'en dire plus. :D

----------


## Supergounou

> Beta de Steep


Je viens de tester aussi, t'as eu bien du courage de tout remonter à pied  :^_^: 

Perso la première approche m'a été agréable, mais je suis pas trop objectif avec les jeux du genre il y en a très peu qui m'ont déçu. 

Le wingsuit et le parapente, c'est vraiment naze et accessoire, y a pas de sensation de vitesse et y a rien à faire à part bien se placer. Le snowboard est cool, ça réagit plutôt bien et la physique est agréable. Le ski par contre, soit j'ai pas compris quelque chose, soit le fakie est merdique: il manque une touche, ou une manip', pour changer de stance rapidement, parce que faire toute une course en marche arrière c'est pas évident.

Le jeu se veut pseudo réaliste, j'ai pas trouvé de moyen de faire un 1080+ sur un kicker de snowpark, et c'est très bien ainsi, mais par contre il y a des corniches ou des kicks naturels qui permettent de bien s'envoler. Le timing est assez strict je trouve, pour envoyer un gros saut et balancer une grosse rotation. J'ai pas trouvé de barre de slide par contre, j'espère que c'est juste moi qui n'est pas bien cherché.

Le côté open world m'a l'air assez cool, mais si pour l'instant je ne l'ai que survolé. L'histoire de découvrir des spots avec ses jumelles par contre, je sais pas si je vais adhérer, ça pète le rythme à mort.

----------


## hisvin

> Au point où j'en suis et vu à quel point j'affectionne le jeu je pense que tu peux m'en dire plus. :D


Comprendre la mentalité du personnage, ses remords, sa honte...Lire les messages barbouillés sur les murs et, en comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants. C'est difficile à expliquer comme cela mais, parfois, il faut faire l'inverse de ce que tu aurais tendance à faire...Par exemple, quand une femme en très mauvais état se dirige vers toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Age of empire 2 hd* je n'ai jamais été très jeu de gestion/ construction de cité mais là d'après le tuto, le jeu risque de me plaire. L'interface n'est pas dégeu et la manip' qu'à la souris ne semble pas tirée par les cheveux.

----------


## Zerger

Euh Age of Empire, c'est pas vraiment un jeu de gestion mais plutôt de stratégie  ::P:  (Contrairement à un Caesar III par exemple)
Le but reste quand même de casser la gueule à ses voisins et toutes les unités que tu vas produire vont servir à ça.

Mais ca reste un super jeu, j'étais à fond sur ce jeu jusqu'à ce qu'un pote me file un CD gravé avec un certain Broodwar dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, finalement après mon épisode survie de ce matin, j'ai pu tester Steep plus en profondeur.
C'est pas mauvais, mais clairement ça m'a pas donné envie d'acheter.

Déjà la wingsuit et le parapente servent à rien.
Pris seuls c'est pas super amusant ni très profond, c'est au mieux amusant quelques dizaines de minutes, et ça peut éventuellement être utile comme simple moyen de transport quand on peut pas se téléporter.
Et comme c'est vraiment deux compartiments séparés du gameplay (on peut pas sortir sa wingsuit au beau milieu d'une course comme dans SSX), c'est condamné à rester du contenu de remplissage.

Donc en vrai c'est un simple jeu de snow/ski, mais autre problème l'orientation réaliste est super pénalisante sur le jeu.
Déjà truc con mais la personnalisation de son avatar, si c’est pour choisir la doudoune Salomon ou la planche Décathlon (non, je connais pas les marques, pourtant Dieu sait que le jeu est blindé de placement de produit), ça sert à rien. Y'a quelques options un peu plus délirantes mais évidemment bien plus chères et souvent limitée à des costumes entiers.

Ensuite les courses sont pas palpitantes, là encore dans SSX faire des figures permettait de faire monter une jauge de boost, donc il fallait mixer un peu vitesse et acrobaties. Là que dalle, tu mets le joystick vers le haut et tu traces.

Il reste donc l'habituelle cœur des jeux de glisse, la descente freestyle où il faut scorer comme un gros sale.
Et là c'est à la fois un peu trop basique et vraiment pas intuitif. J'ai l'impression que la gestion des figures est vraiment pas poussée, il faut surtout réussir son saut et son atterrissage en fait. Et pour les combos, ba le multiplicateur monte quand on fait des figures, il retombe si on se gaufre, y'a pas la moindre stratégie ou mécanique de risque récompense.
Après avoir passé une bonne partie de la journée avec des potes, on a toujours pas compris comment faire des atterrissages propres. J'ai un pote qui arrivait à en faire de façon à peu près consistante, mais il était incapable d'expliquer comment faire.

A coté de ça on a des détails un peu pénibles, notamment le fait que si tu n'ai pas "validé" ton saut, ton personnage soit incapable de faire des figures (à part des pauvres grabs de merde), et que la moindre surface rocailleuse te face prendre des G (qui est en fait une bête barre de vie avec autoregen). Ça rend le tout ultra frustrant, pour un jeu qui se veut pas prise de tête c'est foiré.

Reste le point fort du jeu, le coté social où à la volée on peut regarder un pote jouer, se téléporter sur lui pour se tirer la bourre sur une course, faire ses propres tracés pour des épreuves persos (le truc qui donne tout son sens au monde ouvert)...

Au final je me suis dit que ça serait cool que le jeu marche quand même, et qu'EA nous fasse un nouveau SSX.
En fait rien que sortir le dernier (le reboot là) sur PC et je serais content.




> sylvine n'y a clairement pas joué dans les meilleur condition, c'est avant tout un jeux contemplatif (je le vois comme ça perso) mais de ce que je vois les déçu sont souvent des anciens joueurs de SSX AMPED voir des premiers tony hack et skate.....
> Je détestais ces jeux à "scoring" j'aime beaucoup steep comme quoi


Excuse de merde, le jeu pourrait être tout aussi contemplatif tout en ayant un gameplay "compétitif" de qualité à coté, l'un n’empêche pas du tout l'autre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ensuite les courses sont pas palpitantes, là encore dans SSX faire des figures permettait de faire monter une jauge de boost, donc il fallait mixer un peu vitesse et acrobaties. Là que dalle, tu mets le joystick vers le haut et tu traces.


J'en ai testé quelques unes en "difficile", c'est déjà bien plus excitant.

Finalement, j'ai pour ma part très peur que le contenu soit rachitique, j'attendrai donc les tests avant de craquer. Les défis sont globalement trop simple, les système de scoring trop basique comme l'explique Sylvine. J'ai peur qu'au final ce soit un jeu de ski de promenade et de prises de photos, très peu pour moi.

----------


## Ivano

Ouais, ton retour sur Steep confirme un peu mon a priori du coup.

J'ai regardé quelques vidéos, c'est pas mal branlé mais ça n'a pas l'air fun, du coup c'est un peu triste pour un jeu de sport extrême. Le parti pris réaliste m'enchante pas tant que ça en fait : visuellement c'est assez sobre, et forcément pas hyper rigolo ; pour les figures etc. idem, ça manque de "circuits" un peu délirants. L'open world entraîne aussi un certain manque de variétés (il y a pas des tonnes de massifs différents). Du coup, même pour l'aspect contemplatif c'est bof, il y a pas grand chose à contempler je trouve. Je préfèrerais aussi un autre SSX.

----------


## Sylvine

> (la beta est plutôt stable et bien optimisée à part ça)
> (et je précise pour nakazz, le jeu est en moyen, là j'ai du 60 FPS quasi-constant sur ma poubelle)


Je reviens juste là-dessus, en fait non, pas du tout.

Je peux mettre tout à fond ou tout au minimum (mais vraiment au minimum, même en baissant la résolution), j'ai une différence de moins de 30 FPS. Quels que soient les réglages, j'arrive pas à avoir mieux qu'un FPS oscillant entre 40 et 60, et j'ai souvent des freezes violents.

Alors beta, PC poubelle, tout ça, c'était juste pour pas propager des infos fausses.
Pourtant ça tournait plutôt bien au début.

Mais je pense qu'il est grand temps que je formate cette merde.

----------


## Momock

Je joue à *The Witcher 3*, à *Age of Wonders 3* à *RunGunJumpGun*.

Le premier se laisse jouer peinard, les combats ressemblent enfin à quelque-chose. En fait ce sont les même que dans le 2, à quelques nuances près, mais cette fois avec du feedback, du coup on comprend pourquoi on meurt et les coups qu'on donnent touchent vraiment les ennemis quand ils se les prennent, ils ne sont plus magiquement incorporels quand ils ne sont pas "ciblés". La nouvelle esquive de type pas de côté est vraiment la bienvenue, je n'utilise que ça (sauf contre des gros ennemis ou j'utilise la roulade parfois). Je kiffe l'ambiance, les dialogues et certaines quêtes bien ficelées, par contre l'open-world à la Far Cry 3 ne sert vraiment à rien. Quelle perte de temps et d'argent... et le pire c'est que je me fais tous les points d'intérêt comme un connard parcequ'il y'a des points de skill à gratter si on tombe sur une pierre magique. C'est con que le corps à corps soit toujours aussi basique en avançant dans le jeu (pas de nouveaux coups à débloquer), alors que les signent eux bénéficient de variantes. On va bien voir combien de temps je vais tenir sur un Witcher cette fois (j'espère au moins jusqu'à retrouver Shani. Elle me manque au moins autant que le système d'alchimie et de toxicité du premier jeu).

Le second est un mix entre Civ (basique) et Heroes (plus stratégique) et... il a l'air sympa pour le moment. Mais c'est super lent, encore plus qu'Heroes. En 10 heures j'ai fait les deux premières missions tuto du jeu. Je traîne pas mal aussi je dois dire, je ne passe pas à la mission suivante sans avoir tout retourné sur la map (alors que ça ne sert à rien puisque l'héroïne ne conserve pas son niveau et ses objets entre les missions. Mais bon, je decouvre des trucs au moins).

Le troisième est un runner bien vénère à la DA stylée et avec un effet visuel qui pète les yeux quand on meurt (et c'est souvent dans la gueule). L1 pour tirer vers le bas (ce qui fait décoller le perso), R1 pour tirer devant (pour dégager des obstacles, souvent des scies circulaires), et c'est tout. J'ai fait la première planète sur trois, en me mettant en tête de récupérer toutes les bouboules vertes, ça a pour effet de débloquer un niveau extra ultra long et sans aucun checkpoint (comme quand on récupère les lettres KONG dans DK, en somme). Le deuxième monde introduit cette mécanique qui fait que quand on traverse le haut de l'écran on ressort par le bas et vice-versa (quel nom ça porte?), et le troisèime de la flotte (qui fait office de gravité inversée vu qu'en tirant tu vas vers le fond tête la première et qu'en ne tirant pas tu remontes vers la surface). C'est limite décourageant tant le jeu est déjà hard sans ces trucs. Je crois que je vais rennoncer à la collecte de boules pour me concentrer sur la ligne d'arrivée.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Euh Age of Empire, c'est pas vraiment un jeu de gestion mais plutôt de stratégie  (Contrairement à un Caesar III par exemple)
> Le but reste quand même de casser la gueule à ses voisins et toutes les unités que tu vas produire vont servir à ça.
> 
> Mais ca reste un super jeu, j'étais à fond sur ce jeu jusqu'à ce qu'un pote me file un CD gravé avec un certain Broodwar dessus


J'avoue que je mets, par défaut, à peu près tout dans le même panier. Construction de cité, gestion, stratégie...
Après vu que je dois gérer mes paysans, mes soldats, mon marché, le curé et les bâtiments, je mets ça dans gestion. Vu que je construit un village, des fortifications et un chateau je mets ça dans construction. Et vu que je dois mettre mes soldats au front pour taper l'ennemi, je mets ça aussi dans stratégie.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je joue à plusieurs jeux en ce moment :

*Dragon Dogma* :
Va butter le méchant dragon qui t'a volé ton coeur! Le scénario est pas plus compliqué que ça mais le gameplay est vraiment sympa et les combatsde boss en foutent plein la gueule! Le plus équipe que j'ai fait pour le moment est celui avec le griffon dans la tour bleue!

*GoNNER* 
J'ai rien compris au jeu, mais il est nerveux, bourrin et bien fun. J'arrive pas à savoir si c'est un roguelike ou pas et je comprends pas la finalité non plus mais le peu que j'y ai joué m'a hypnotisé.

* Stellaris* 
Le jeu est bien et tout mais bordel qu'est ce qu'il est dur. Deux parties en coop avec un ami et à chaque fois, les IA me démontent la tête  ::'(: . Je pige rien à la diplomatie dessus et on voit clairement que l'IA triche. Coucou, ça fait 100 ans que la partie a commencé, oui tu as difficilement une seconde planète, mais moi j'en ai 8 et on est tous autour de toi. Tu le sens venir le coup de bâton? 
...
Mis à part ça le jeu est beau et a l'air super profond et a l'air d'en avoir dans le ventre, mais deux parties de 7/8 heures perdus à chaque en 10 minutes, ça démoralise un peu.

*Compagnie of Heroes* pour le KLJV 
Et ben, en jouant au 1 après le 2, on se rends compte qu'il y a eu de sacrés avancées! mais on comprends vite aussi pourquoi il a si bien marché.

----------


## Zerger

> J'avoue que je mets, par défaut, à peu près tout dans le même panier. Construction de cité, gestion, stratégie...
> Après vu que je dois gérer mes paysans, mes soldats, mon marché, le curé et les bâtiments, je mets ça dans gestion. Vu que je construit un village, des fortifications et un chateau je mets ça dans construction. Et vu que je dois mettre mes soldats au front pour taper l'ennemi, je mets ça aussi dans stratégie.


De la gestion light alors  ::P:  Si tu as l'occasion de tester des jeux comme Caesar III, tu sentiras vite la différence.

Bref, le plus important, c'est que ca te plaise  ::):

----------


## Catel

Faut reprendre la nomenclature des années 90  ::ninja::  gestion-stratégie pour les c&c-like et les watcraft-like, gestion pour les theme-like et les sim-like  ::trollface::

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Stardew Valley* mais j'ai un peu de mal, bizarrement. 
J'ai rasé 80% des trucs qui étaient dans ma ferme, pour récolter bois/pierre/plantes, j'en ai revendu la quasi totalité pour atteindre les 2.000 PO nécessaires pour acheter un sac à dos 20 emplacements au lieu du 6 de départ, par contre j'ai cultivé que dalle.
Mon sachet de graines du départ m'a donné des trucs que j'ai convertis en barres énergétiques (rétrospectivement j'aurais ptet mieux fait de les vendre) et je dois aller acheter des graines au magasin (une fortune, apparemment : 20 à 40 PO par graine, quand tu débutes avec 500 PO ça fait un peu peur), ça sent le fermier spécialisé OGM stériles made in Monsanto.
Du coup je vais ptet plutôt utiliser mon coffre en bois crafté et posé au bord du champ, ne pas acheter le gros sac à dos (contrairement au courrier reçu ingame qui m'y encourage) et consacrer les PO à l'achat de graines en quantités plus importantes, après avoir toutefois testé la valeur de revente de la récolte à venir. 
J'ai vu le Hall de Communauté à retaper mais il doit falloir que j'y apporte des matériaux. Ca va être difficile car mon budget serré est sollicité aussi par le charpentier, dixit le jeu, il peut me construire une extension pour que j'aie une cuisine pour crafter de la bouffe ( qui aurait ptet une valeur de revente plus élevée que la récolte brute, si le jeu est cohérent, du coup ça se tente...).
Bref je continue à tester des trucs pour essayer de progresser.

----------


## Zerger

Au départ, planter des graines et les revendre, ca rapporte pas mal. Le tout c'est de ne pas planter alors que la fin de la saison arrive, sinon tu perds tout  :Emo: 
Si tu arrives à crafter des arrosages automatiques, ca économise pas mal la barre d'énergie.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah... judicieuse info. Je note, merci !

----------


## CptProut

> Au départ, planter des graines et les revendre, ca rapporte pas mal. Le tout c'est de ne pas planter alors que la fin de la saison arrive, sinon tu perds tout 
> Si tu arrives à crafter des arrosages automatiques, ca économise pas mal la barre d'énergie.


Améliorer son arrosoir pour pouvoir le charger et arroser 2-3 case d'un coup aide pas mal aussi.

----------


## dieuvomi

> *Zone of the enders*
> à coup de 2, 3 missions par ci par là je le déguste, le gameplay bien que répétitif est ultra jouissif, graphiquement ça tient encore la route malgré l'age.


Hésite pas à enchaîner sur le deux, il est plus court mais il est plus jouissif et plus varié (avec des bons et des mauvais cotés). Et le mode VS est génial (entre autres bonus bien sympas).

----------


## LeChameauFou

> De la gestion light alors  Si tu as l'occasion de tester des jeux comme Caesar III, tu sentiras vite la différence.
> 
> Bref, le plus important, c'est que ca te plaise


J'ai eu par un membre du forum Caesar IV

----------


## sebarnolds

*Yosumin* : 10 minutes de temps en temps sur ce casual-game, c'est sympa. Plus, c'est vite saoulant. Ca passerait sans doute mieux sur smartphone ou tablette.
*Wolfenstein: New Order* : Pas eu le temps d'avancer bien loin (terminé le premier chapitre), mais c'est assez bon. Après, j'ai voulu faire trop le bourrin et je me suis fait exploser. Faudra que je sois plus subtil quand je reprendrai ma partie.
*Resident Evil 4* : J'ai du mal à comprendre le succès qu'il a eu. La difficulté vient des limitations du gameplay (se faire attaquer de 3 directions différentes quand le perso est si lent à regarder autour de lui, c'est un peu difficile de survivre...). Et niveau histoire, ça ne vole pas franchement haut :
- Le contact de Leon (l'équivalent du codec de Metal Gear Solid) qui nous envoie le manuel du jeu... euh, on pouvais se passer de ça. Pas besoin de mettre en gros / fluo qu'on est dans un jeu.
- Il y a des flics qui se font démonter, Leon tue 

Spoiler Alert! 


des paysans par dizaines

 et à aucun moment, ils ne se disent qu'il serait bien d'envoyer du renfort ? Ca n'a aucune logique.
- Un peu plus loin dans l'histoire, Leon croise celui qui semble être le grand méchant de l'histoire qui peut 

Spoiler Alert! 


facilement le tuer, mais le relâche en disant un truc du genre "ça ne vaut pas la peine, ton sang est infecté, tu seras bientôt des nôtres"

. Leon raconte ça à son contact et ils ont simplement comme réaction 

Spoiler Alert! 


"Ah bon, c'est bizarre qu'il dise ça. Pas grave, continue la mission."

 Ils sont débiles ou quoi ? Encore une fois, aucune logique.
Bon, je continue le jeu, mais c'est quand même des trucs gros comme des maisons et je vois pas d'où vient ce statut de jeu culte.
*Armikrog* : Sympa, mais ça ne semble pas super non plus. Un peu déçu quand même.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Comment concilier *DA:I, BF 1, Tyranny et Dishonored* quand on joue que 2 jours par semaine?  ::sad:: 

 :haha:

----------


## Chan

C'est simple: tu joues à Dishonored et tu laisses tomber les deux autres.

----------


## Anonyme112

Il y en a 3 autres  :tired:

----------


## Chan

Ouais mais BF je le compte même pas, ça me paraît tellement evident.

----------


## banditbandit

> *Dragon Dogma* :
>  Va butter le méchant dragon qui t'a volé ton coeur! Le scénario est pas plus compliqué que ça mais le gameplay est vraiment sympa et les combats de boss en foutent plein la gueule! Le plus équipe que j'ai fait pour le moment est celui avec le griffon dans la tour bleue!.


Hé t'as pas fini crois moi !  ::lol:: 




> Hésite pas à enchaîner sur le deux, il est plus court mais il est plus jouissif et plus varié (avec des bons et des mauvais cotés). Et le mode VS est génial (entre autres bonus bien sympas).


Euh le post sur ZOE date quand même de janvier 2015.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

@ Sebarnolds :

Il faut bien te dire que les resident evil ont toujours eu des scénaris profondément débiles. 

 Quelque part, ça faisait partie du charme jusqu'aux sommets de bêtise atteints dans les cinquième et sixième opus.

Le quatrième opus valait pour sa réalisation exceptionnelle à l'époque et sa profonde remise en question de tous les mécanismes de la série ; refonte de gameplay qui allait d'ailleurs générer un genre entier.

Il faudra probablement attendre Gears of war pour trouver un titre plus influentiel dans le genre.

Comme tous les précurseurs dont les mécanismes ont été repris, repensés et améliorés par d'innombrables suiveurs, il apparaît aujourd'hui comme une esquisse largement dépassée. A mon sens, il devrait plus parler aux nostalgiques.

----------


## Momock

@sebarnolds: n'hésites pas à aussi nous faire une analyse du scénario de God Hand, quand t'auras le temps.  :^_^:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> C'est simple: tu joues à Dishonored et tu laisses tomber les deux autres.


Oui mais non.

----------


## CptProut

> Oui mais oui.


ftfy  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Vous n'aurez pas ma liberté monsieur!  ::(: 



 :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> (RE4).... A mon sens, il devrait plus parler aux nostalgiques.


ça reste une référence du jeu d'action nanardesque avec une super ambiance et un gameplay qui reste solide.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon je joue à *DOOM* et je voudrais donner un conseil à ceux qui ont essayé et pas trop aimé le jeu : accrochez-vous.

J'ai trouvé le début totalement inintéressant, avec des arènes moisies et des combats mous (on est obligé de courir d'un mec à l'autre en attendant que les 2 ou 3 suivants spawn).

Une fois arrivé à la moitié du jeu environ, ça s'améliore. On récupère le lance roquette, le double jump et le double pompe, et la difficulté augmente. Les ennemis sont plus variés, plus agressifs, on est obligé de courir et sauter partout, exploiter intelligemment les bonus placés dans les arènes qui deviennent plus grandes et plus verticales, swapper d'arme selon les distances et le type d'ennemi, bref ça devient cool et je m'éclate enfin.

Le jeu manque parfois de lisibilité je trouve (on sait pas d'où on se fait attaquer et on se rend pas trop compte quand on prend mass dommages), et je suis toujours pas fan du système de takedown qui donne de la vie et des frames d'invicibilité (la tronçonneuse m'embête moins car son usage est très ponctuel), mais ça ne pollue pas trop mon plaisir de jeu.

----------


## sebarnolds

> @ Sebarnolds :
> 
> Il faut bien te dire que les resident evil ont toujours eu des scénaris profondément débiles. 
> 
>  Quelque part, ça faisait partie du charme jusqu'aux sommets de bêtise atteints dans les cinquième et sixième opus.
> 
> Le quatrième opus valait pour sa réalisation exceptionnelle à l'époque et sa profonde remise en question de tous les mécanismes de la série ; refonte de gameplay qui allait d'ailleurs générer un genre entier.
> 
> Il faudra probablement attendre Gears of war pour trouver un titre plus influentiel dans le genre.
> ...


J'ai terminé les deux premiers et joué juste un peu au 3ème (il y a longtemps, d'accord), mais c'est la première fois que ça me saute au yeux. J'ai trouvé ça vraiment énorme comme débilité quand ça s'est passé dans le jeu. Niveau gameplay, je me doutais que l'âge du jeu jouait en sa défaveur (gameplay repris et amélioré par d'autres depuis). De tout façon, le jeu est loin d'être déplaisant, je vais volontiers continuer ma partie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @sebarnolds: n'hésites pas à aussi nous faire une analyse du scénario de God Hand, quand t'auras le temps.


Je ne fais pas d'analyse, faut pas exagérer non plus  ::):  Par contre, je suis TRES bon public en ce qui concerne des histoires bateaux prétextes à un bon gros blockbuster (aussi bien au cinéma qu'en jeux vidéos). Du coup, si je relève des points pareils sur un jeu, c'est que vraiment, on atteint des sommets...

----------


## Jughurta

> *Yosumin* 
> *Resident Evil 4* : J'ai du mal à comprendre le succès qu'il a eu. La difficulté vient des limitations du gameplay (se faire attaquer de 3 directions différentes quand le perso est si lent à regarder autour de lui, c'est un peu difficile de survivre...). Et niveau histoire, ça ne vole pas franchement haut :
> - Le contact de Leon (l'équivalent du codec de Metal Gear Solid) qui nous envoie le manuel du jeu... euh, on pouvais se passer de ça. Pas besoin de mettre en gros / fluo qu'on est dans un jeu.
> - Il y a des flics qui se font démonter, Leon tue 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des paysans par dizaines
> ...


*RE 4* : je l'ai fini il y a pas longtemps, j'ai faillis écrire un pavé : le portage est honteux, le pire que j'ai vu de ma vie, je me demande comment je l'ai fini, d'autant que le jeu est un des pire RE auquel j'ai joué, maniabilité dégueulasse, visée dégueulasse, QTE à foison injouable clavier+souris, boss qu'on peut OS, IA nulle à chier avec des ennemis à 5 mètres qui ne t'attaquent pas, j'en oublie encore... ou est passé l'aspect survival horror ? ce n'est qu'un vulgaire jeu de tir à la 3ème personne et mauvais en plus.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Euh le post sur ZOE date quand même de janvier 2015.



Woh purée oui, comment il m'a affiché les trucs le PC?! Il m'a fait le forum en shuffle. Ca empêche pas que ce que j'ai dit est vrai.

Pour la peine, en ce moment je joue à *Nuclear Throne*, j'approche des 170h. Je sais pas pourquoi je m'en lasse pas.

J'ai testé *Dangerous Golf* qui est dans le dernier Bundle. C'est un peu le Surgeon Simulator du golf quoi, sauf que j'ai l'impression d'en avoir fait le tour en ayant fait le premier niveau et j'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir joué. J'ai du utiliser deux fois le click gauche quoi. Sur le papier c'est drôle mais c'est vraiment très limité. Pourtant je suis client de ce genre de conneries d'habitude, j'ai un nombre d'heures beaucoup trop conséquent sur Goat Simulator...

----------


## sebarnolds

> J'ai testé *Dangerous Golf* qui est dans le dernier Bundle. C'est un peu le Surgeon Simulator du golf quoi, sauf que j'ai l'impression d'en avoir fait le tour en ayant fait le premier niveau et j'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir joué. J'ai du utiliser deux fois le click gauche quoi. Sur le papier c'est drôle mais c'est vraiment très limité. Pourtant je suis client de ce genre de conneries d'habitude, j'ai un nombre d'heures beaucoup trop conséquent sur Goat Simulator...


Tu le vends bien là. Ayant viré Surgeon Simulator au bout de 10 minutes, il va falloir que je lance vite celui-ci, histoire de le virer de mon backlog aussitôt  ::P:

----------


## dieuvomi

> Tu le vends bien là. Ayant viré Surgeon Simulator au bout de 10 minutes, il va falloir que je lance vite celui-ci, histoire de le virer de mon backlog aussitôt


J'attends de jouer un peu plus avant de faire pareil. Mais ouais ça insiste tellement sur le fait que c'est FUN que ça fait un peu trop quoi.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Gravity Rush (remaster PS4)*

Ma bonne surprise de cette fin d'année :

- un gameplay innovant et fun, le principe de modifier la gravité pour se déplacer est carrément trippant une fois qu'on a pris le coup.

- une D.A. superbe dans un univers original, dans l'esprit des BD européennes type "L'Incal" de Moebius, avec un bon carac design (je suis fan du chat ^^). 

- de belles musiques inspirées, un peu dans le style des films d'anim des studios Ghibli, qui collent bien à l'ambiance.

Bref, un jeu novateur, frais et léger avec son gameplay virevoltant, qui a pris le bon côté des jeux japs, à savoir l’immédiateté de l'action, sans en avoir le carac design et l'ambiance relou (pour moi), qu'on trouve souvent dans les prods nippones.

Côté technique on sent que le jeu vient d'un portage Vita (certaines textures) mais par contre la fluidité est exemplaire.

----------


## Euklif

*Guacamelee* Super championchaispaskoiedition.
Tain mais c'est trop bien en fait !
L'univers me bottait pas plus que ça (c'est classe mais je suis pas très "muchachos" de base  ::P: ) mais la construction d'un beat dans un metroidvania bourré d'humour (et de référence à l'univers Nintendo aussi), ça rend quand même super bien. Les deux parties sont plutôt chiadés et le level design franchement léché. Au début j'ai pensé à une coïncidence mais non, les pouvoirs et les zones d'effets sont bel et bien pris en compte par les dév's dans la construction globale des niveaux. Et même si c'est pas aussi beau qu'un Season After Fall, le changement de monde à la volé montre pas mal de différence graphique très appréciable (c'est pas juste un color swap). 
J'approche de la fin mais je suis tombé sur des salles de défi qui semble parfaite pour prolonger un peu le jeu (elle portent plutôt bien leurs noms des 5/6 que j'ai faites). Et je suis joie parce que je le trouve peut être un poil facile.





........




Puis on peut se transformer en poulet aussi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> un beat dans un metroidvania


Si t'aimes ça, n'hésite pas à jeter un coup d'oeil à Valdis Story qui est encore bien plus exigeant niveau beat them *up*.

----------


## PG 13

Cà fait un moment qu' il me fait de l' oeil celui là; il passera à la casserolle un de ces 4 ^^

----------


## FrousT

*Hell Yeah!* aussi  ::happy2:: 

Vladis story comment je me suis fait chié  ::sad::  Surement pas la faute du jeu mais c'était d'un mou  ::sad::

----------


## Zerger

> Et je suis joie parce que je le trouve peut être un poil facile.


La cime de l'arbre géant, coco, faut que tu attaques cette partie là  :;): 

Mais ouais Guacamelee ca déchire !

----------


## Euklif

Celui ou quand tu finis, tu redescends tout d'un trait en fracassant les cubes verts posés là pour le lol? C'est déjà fait. La, je suis en train de courir après le squelette a 3 têtes et l'autre qui le tance pour obtenir son armée ^^.
Par contre Hell Yeah avait eu des échos assez mitigés... Ca vaut quand même le coup?




> Si t'aimes ça, n'hésite pas à jeter un coup d'oeil à Valdis Story qui est encore bien plus exigeant niveau beat them *ALL*.


Déjà fait. Et j'avais franchement accroché. Plus que Guacamelee d'ailleurs. Et il est bien plus dur aussi mais sacrément plus injuste envers le joueur également. J'trouve que c'est de la mauvaise difficulté à ce niveau, même si ça passe parce qu'on a pas mal de compétence. Le jeu use, abuse et sur-abuse des ennemis qui tirent à tout va en se téléportant un peu partout. Certains boss ont même de grosses phases d’invulnérabilités et les difficultés supérieures ne font que transformer le bestiaire en sac à pv. Par contre niveau architecture/level design, il est beaucoup plus simpliste.

----------


## Zerger

> Celui ou quand tu finis, tu redescends tout d'un trait en fracassant les cubes verts posés là pour le lol?


Celui ou tu fracasses ta manette avant d'atteindre le sommet  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a une part de masque tout en haut en récompense

----------


## Supergounou

Bof, c'est vraiment du par cœur ce passage, avec des timings pas si compliqués. Je pense que t'as dû bien plus en chier à finir Volgrar en one-life ou Furi en hard.

----------


## Roscopolo

Pour ma part Unepic est mon Metroidvania préféré.

Sinon ce soir je joue à "bon faut que je bosse mais j'ai envie de jouer, du coup je bosse pas et je joue pas." Le gameplay est tout naze.

----------


## Zerger

> Bof, c'est vraiment du par cœur ce passage, avec des timings pas si compliqués. Je pense que t'as dû bien plus en chier à finir Volgrar en one-life ou Furi en hard.


Ouais mais à l'époque, j'en avais quand meme bien chié, j'étais juste lvl1 en hardcore gamer
Ce soir, je joue à "Faut que je bosse pour le Make Something Horrible mais j'ai lancé Ogaming et y'a eu la game la plus épique de Starcraft"  ::):

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à Victor Vran, je n'en suis qu'au début pour l'instant mais j'aime bien l'ambiance, ça fait un petit côté Witcher du pauvre en Hack and Slash.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais mais à l'époque, j'en avais quand meme bien chié, j'étais juste lvl1 en hardcore gamer


Héhé. Bon, j'avoue par contre que ce passage est un énorme gouffre niveau difficulté comparé au reste du jeu. Du coup, vous m'avez donné envie d'y rejoué, d'autant que j'ai jamais touché à la Super Turbo Truc Edition  ::):

----------


## Catel

> Par contre Hell Yeah avait eu des échos assez mitigés... Ca vaut quand même le coup?


Pas vraiment. Sorti d'une idée cartoon plus ou moins rigolote les gars n'ont pas su quoi en faire et ont fait un pas dans chaque direction possible sans se décider pour une vraie orientation. Bilan, tout est moyen et effleuré voire inutile. C'est trop linéaire pour du Metroidvania par exemple.

----------


## Yakaaa

En effet, jamais je ne le mettrais en comparaison avec un Guacamelee par exemple. Ils n'ont rien à voir. Hell Yeah c'est un petit délire à peu près action, on peut aimer son ambiance et son humour, des idées d'armes originales, mais en terme de gameplay pur il n'a pas de grandes qualités.

----------


## FrousT

Après HellYeah! à petit prix c'est plutôt cool même si je suis d'accord avec les défaut que vous citez, personnellement j'ai pris plus de plaisir sur Hellyeah que sur Titan Soul  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Héhé. Bon, j'avoue par contre que ce passage est un énorme gouffre niveau difficulté comparé au reste du jeu. Du coup, vous m'avez donné envie d'y rejoué, d'autant que j'ai jamais touché à la Super Turbo Truc Edition


Le genre de passage où tu te sens vraiment fier une fois terminé  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylla

Pour les soldes d'halloween, j'ai craqué sur *Shovel Knight*, c'est rigolo comme tout et le monde est sympa, c'est pas facile facile et ça me fait un peu rager parfois vu que je suis nul en plate-forme et pas très très patient non plus.

Sinon, en "gros jeu" j'attaque *MGS V*  que j'avais pris à sa sortie avec la console édition spéciale tout classe, après avoir refait les 4 premiers (Oouch mes yeux sur le 1, crises de rage sur le 3) mais pas touché depuis un an pour cause de Demons' souls et Dark Souls III. 

Par contre, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un peu répétitif avec une succession de missions pas forcément bandantes ( et certaines à refaire 3 fois)...je me demande si je vais pas faire comme Alien et y aller en mode touriste. T'façon, là encore, je le fais plus pour conclure la série que pour le challenge (ouais parce que après on se fait DkS 1 et 2 qui restent aussi...purée c'est du boulot de jouer...)

----------


## PG 13

Worms WMD en solo ou en ligne (souvent) et ce soir grosse défonce entre gens biens  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

L' avant dernier était juste TOUT POURRI et celui ci est juste très très bieng; des fois, sauter un épisode dans une série c' est pour un mieux.

----------


## Shapa

*Murdered Soul Suspect:* Ça partait bien, mais alors arrivé au milieux tu sens que les mecs se sont mis en mode Osef total. Au début tu croises des gens t'as des mini enquêtes, 4 heures plus tard tu croises des gens, il disent des trucs inintérressants, pas d'enquêtes que dalle. T'arrives dans un pseudo hospice, qui est maintenant un cimetierre, t'as un docteur fou qui fait des expériences sur des humains et... Ba rien. Tu peux examiner des objets, ceci est un gramophone. Et? Ba rien. Sans déconner. 

Je vais le finir vu que je suis au trois quarts, mais il s'est clairement passé un truc entre le début et la fin, un bon gros, bon a plus de thunes on sort le truc, osef s'il manque la moitié du jeu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je joue à *Bioshock Infinite* que j'ai récupéré il y a un moment mais que j'avais pas pris le temps de tester. Excellent, j'adore pour le moment, et j'en suis à plus de la moitié à priori.

----------


## Sylvine

Profité du weekend gratuit Overwatch pour rejoindre des potes qui me tannaient.
Quand j'avais essayé Paladins j'avais trouvé que c'était un clone d'Overwatch en un peu moins bien, ba finalement je pense que Paladins est meilleur.

En fait à part pour l'écart assez indéniable de budget et de qualité de production entre les deux jeux, je préfère Paladins sur tous les points.
Même les maps d'Overwatch qui m'avaient l'air plus intéressantes, avec plus de verticalité et de petits passages de traverses font au final plus pencher le jeu du coté des FPS que du MOBA. Sauf que ni Overwatch ni Paladins ne sont des FPS intéressants, avoir une map plus chargée ne fait que compliquer la compréhension de la partie.
Et puis certains goulets d'étranglement sont bien reloux quand on joue des persos mobiles, ce qui nous amène à la grosse différence entre les deux jeux : le fait qu'on ne puisse pas changer de personnage au cours dans Paladins.

Avec cette liberté supplémentaire, les développeurs de Blizzard peuvent se permettre d'introduire des contres directs à des personnages ou des passages qui favorisent plus certaines classes.
Rien de tel dans Paladins, chaque perso doit être viable partout, tout le temps (même si évidemment avoir une composition d'équipe équilibrée est indispensable pour être compétitif).
Et... ba je trouve ça beaucoup mieux, pas besoin de se forcer à changer de perso parce que celui qu'on aime est inutilisable dans la situation. Surtout qu'au final la stratégie ajoutée par le changement de personnage est assez pauvre, ça consiste simplement à réagir automatiquement à ce qui se passe (y'a tel perso qui nous fait chier, je prends son contre). Pour le coup je trouve le système de points à distribuer en cours de partie de Paladins un peu plus intéressant. Et couplé avec le système de deck (qui correspond plus ou moins à la customisation des perks dans un CoD), ça permet de vraiment mettre le paquet sur ce qu'on aime pour chaque personnage (là où si t'aime pas un aspect d'un perso dans Overwatch, tu dois soit t'y faire, soit en prendre un autre).

Autre point très appréciable, Paladins a nettement moins de trucs casse-couille. C'est simple, on dirait qu'Overwatch a fait le tour de la concurence pour récupérer tous les trucs reloux des autres jeux. Les parals et le martyr de CoD, l’éjection nucléaire et le smart pistol de Titanfall...
Et que dire de ces ultimes qui transforment le jeu en QTE (appuyer sur A pour tuer tout le monde).
La différence est nette quand on compare l'action du match à la fin d'une partie d'Overwatch et de Paladins. Pour le premier dans 95% des cas c'est un mec qui balance son ultime (75% du temps c'est un truc no skill genre D.va ou Bastion). Pour Paladins, je dirais que la moitié du temps il n'y a pas la moindre ultime, qui sont nettement moins puissantes.
Pour un jeu qui vise un public un peu casu/détente, je trouve Overwatch plutôt frustrant.

Et puis niveau truc agréable, le cheval c'est quand même l'idée géniale de Paladins.
Pour ceux qui ont pas joué, quand on réapparait, notre personnage est sur un cheval qui nous fait aller plus vite, mais empêche de tirer ou utiliser ses compétences. On descend du cheval quand on veut ou dès qu'on se fait toucher, et c'est un allez-simple, on peut pas remonter sur le cheval avant le prochain respawn.
Du coup ça rend le temps de retour au combat nettement moins frustrant (cette impression de se trainer sur Overwatch  :Boom: ), surtout qu'on peut améliorer la vitesse de son cheval, ce qui revient plus ou moins à diminuer son temps de respawn, assez pratique les parties où on crève beaucoup.
C'est aussi un élément tactique très intéressant vu qu'on peut ralentir les renforts ennemis en se planquant sur le chemin du retour et les faisant tomber de cheval.

Je pourrais aussi dire que je préfère le mode de jeu symétrique de Paladins, ou que je préfère sa direction artistique, certes cheapos et rempompée sans vergogne (et pas que sur Overwatch) mais plus axé mignon (parce que les ninjas cyborg de Overwatch, bof).

Mais le vrai problème d'Overwatch c'est Pharah. Dès que je joue un autre perso je me sens à poil (alors que son équivalent sur Paladins n'est même pas mon perso préféré), sentiment renforcé par le changement de classe en cours de partie. Je suis toujours à un clic de repasser sur Pharah, alors que je dois me tenir à un perso au moins le temps de la partie sur Paladins.  
Mais du coup le coté simpliste du jeu me saute aux yeux, je passe mon temps à voler au dessus de la mêlée en tirant des roquettes et en balançant un ulti de temps en temps, j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à une version pour gogols de Tribes.


Bref, Paladins c'est pas si mal en fait, mais il faut jouer à Overwatch pour vraiment l'apprécier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Oelth

J'ai profité d'un bon d'achat Xbox Store pour me prendre le dernier *Hitman*(celui au format épisodique). Si ce n'est l'aspect dématérialisé à la sortie qui est dommage à mon sens, le jeu est vraiment très bon.
Grosses map, environnement qui fait vivant, avec plein d'opportunités d'approche des cibles. Franchement, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir pris.

----------


## Akit0

Tu m'as donné envie de tester paladin Sylvine, il est gratuit ?

----------


## Momock

> J'ai profité d'un bon d'achat Xbox Store pour me prendre le dernier *Hitman*(celui au format épisodique). Si ce n'est l'aspect dématérialisé à la sortie qui est dommage à mon sens, le jeu est vraiment très bon.
> Grosses map, environnement qui fait vivant, avec plein d'opportunités d'approche des cibles. Franchement, je ne regrette pas de l'avoir pris.


J'ai bien envie de le prendre aussi, surtout qu'il est à -50% jusqu'au 23 novembre, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris comment fonctionne le jeu. C'est très embrouillé (entre le toujours online, les missions accessibles que pendant X temps, et d'autres trucs... j'ai rien capté. J'aimerais être sûr que je pourrais avoir toujours accès à tout le contenu avant de passer à la caisse).




> Tu m'as donné envie de tester paladin Sylvine, il est gratuit ?


"Free to play" selon la page Steam.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu m'as donné envie de tester paladin Sylvine, il est *peuplé* ?

----------


## Sylvine

Oui gratuit et peuplé, je dirais même que trouver une partie était plus rapide sur Paladins qu'Overwatch ce weekend. (parait-il que c'est parce qu'il y avait trop de monde et que les serveurs peinaient à suivre  :tired: )
Au niveau du modèle économique, le jeu fait moins F2P que Rainbow Six Siege, qui est payant, c'est dire.  ::o: 

Bref testez, vous avez pas grand chose à perdre.

----------


## Shapa

Witcher 3: C'est achement bien comme même.

----------


## purEcontact

> Bref testez, vous avez pas grand chose à perdre.


Du temps.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

> Même les maps d'Overwatch qui m'avaient l'air plus intéressantes, avec plus de verticalité et de petits passages de traverses font au final plus pencher le jeu du coté des FPS que du MOBA. Sauf que ni Overwatch ni Paladins ne sont des FPS intéressants, avoir une map plus chargée ne fait que compliquer la compréhension de la partie.


Les maps sont pourtant plus riches sur OW, notament pour la verticalité et les différents tricks possibles.




> ce qui nous amène à la grosse différence entre les deux jeux : le fait qu'on ne puisse pas changer de personnage au cours dans Paladins.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, j'étais partisant pour le changement de personnage auparavant, mais force est de constater que c'est devenu bien chiant de pas pouvoir jouer le personnage de son choix. D'autant plus que les joueurs ont la critique facile en cas d'échec sur le non switch de personnag.




> Autre point très appréciable, Paladins a nettement moins de trucs casse-couille. C'est simple, on dirait qu'Overwatch a fait le tour de la concurence pour récupérer tous les trucs reloux des autres jeux. Les parals et le martyr de CoD, l’éjection nucléaire et le smart pistol de Titanfall...


Comme d'habitude, il ne faut pas prendre OW pour un pur FPS. A noter néanmoins que je me suis très rarement fait tuer par les "martyr" de junkrat, leur efficacité est limité. Pour "l'éjection nucléaire", cette ulti de Dva offre une certaine richesse et chouette courbe d'apprantissage pour la maîtriser correctement (associer impulsion + rebonds sur les éléments).




> Pour un jeu qui vise un public un peu casu/détente, je trouve Overwatch plutôt frustrant.


Pourtant c'est du fun immédiat et un ttk pas horrible.




> Et puis niveau truc agréable, le cheval c'est quand même l'idée géniale de Paladins.


Ça reste un gimmick dans la mesure où le gameplay en cheval est limité. Question réduction de temps de spawn, OW offre aussi des alternatives (TP, boost de lucio).
Si je ne trouve pas la solution du cheval efficace, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a chaque fois des problèmes de respawn dans ces jeux. Sur un ETQW, tu t'amuses dès le respawn à straff jumper/ramp jumper au couteau, ou avec les véhicules fun (jetpack + tricks, hog + tricks, quad/jeep + tricks, etc.) Sur Tribes tu t'amuses dès le respawn à skier. Sur titanfall tu t'amuses dès le respawn avec les déplacements des personnages.
Les jeux qui n'offrent pas ce genre d'éléments sont généralement assez chiants au moment du respawn (hors FPS "tactique" qui va te permettre de regarder la map pendant que tu cours).




> Mais le vrai problème d'Overwatch c'est Pharah. Dès que je joue un autre perso je me sens à poil (alors que son équivalent sur Paladins n'est même pas mon perso préféré), sentiment renforcé par le changement de classe en cours de partie. Je suis toujours à un clic de repasser sur Pharah, alors que je dois me tenir à un perso au moins le temps de la partie sur Paladins.


Une fausse impression sans nul doute provoquée par le fait que tu devais jouer avec plein de gens qui découvrent le jeu.




> Mais du coup le coté simpliste du jeu me saute aux yeux, je passe mon temps à voler au dessus de la mêlée en tirant des roquettes et en balançant un ulti de temps en temps, j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à une version pour gogols de Tribes.


Pharah offre de nombreuses subtilités, déjà avec son bump (en connaissant les maps, on peut anticiper les déplacements de ses adversaires et les balancer dans le vide) et aussi pour arriver à placer son ulti (facile à contrer, bien visible, il faut ruser et jouer teamplay pour en faire quelques chose de bien).

----------


## Sylvine

> Les maps sont pourtant plus riches sur OW, notament pour la verticalité et les différents tricks possibles.


C'est précisément ce que je dis.
Sauf que vu que c'est pas vraiment des FPS, ça devient plus handicapant qu'autre chose.




> Pourtant c'est du fun immédiat et un ttk pas horrible.


Mais pourri par le nombre de trucs qui te tuent quasi instantanément, ou sans que tu puisses réagir.




> Ça reste un gimmick dans la mesure où le gameplay en cheval est limité.


Ça l'était au début quand le cheval n'était qu'un déguisement pour la touche sprint, mais là avec la mécanique de faire tomber les adversaire de cheval au spawn je trouve que ça apporte réellement quelque chose. Ça révolutionne rien, mais c'est une mécanique assez élégante vu qu'elle règle un problème tout en rajoutant un peu de profondeur au jeu.




> Question réduction de temps de spawn, OW offre aussi des alternatives (TP, boost de lucio).


Ce qui implique qu'un équipier avec une classe spécifique fasse un truc spécifique, alors que mon cheval je l'ai tout le temps.




> Pharah offre de nombreuses subtilités, déjà avec son bump (en connaissant les maps, on peut anticiper les déplacements de ses adversaires et les balancer dans le vide) et aussi pour arriver à placer son ulti (facile à contrer, bien visible, il faut ruser et jouer teamplay pour en faire quelques chose de bien).


Ba c'est pas énorme quoi, vu que c'est absolument tout ce que tu peux faire avec le personnage.
Tirer des roquettes d'en haut (90% de ton temps de jeu), faire tomber l’occasionnel mec à coté d'un précipice, et balancer de façon encore plus occasionnelle ton ulti quand les conditions favorables sont réunies.
3 actions à répéter en boucle jusqu'à écœurement.

----------


## znokiss

> Aaah,


 Une 


> quote-battle,


 ça 


> faisait


 bien 


> longtemps


.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est précisément ce que je dis.
> Sauf que vu que c'est pas vraiment des FPS, ça devient plus handicapant qu'autre chose..


Non.




> Mais pourri par le nombre de trucs qui te tuent quasi instantanément, ou sans que tu puisses réagir..


Mauvaise foi. On en parle de l'ulti de Skye ? Le concentré de non sens en un ulti...




> c'est une mécanique assez élégante vu qu'elle règle un problème tout en rajoutant un peu de profondeur au jeu..


Oui mais non, c'est aussi chiant et lent de faire le chemin avec ton cheval aussi rigide qu'un ballet à chiotte...




> Ce qui implique qu'un équipier avec une classe spécifique fasse un truc spécifique, alors que mon cheval je l'ai tout le temps..


Ok...

Après j'ai rien contre Paladins j'y ai joué, je trouve ça fun mais vite répétitif, par contre la tonne de mauvaise foi dans tes post  :Facepalm:  Les maps d'Overwatch moins adaptés au style de jeu que Paladins et sa map unique de ligne droite (avec des décors qui changent...) Tu le vend un peu trop bien ton Paladins ça fait limite propagande douteuse  :^_^: 

J'ai pas tellement envie de défendre Overwatch il a surement pas mal de défaut que tu cite, mais l'argument à base de cheval sur 3 paragraphes c'est beaucoup trop gros  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

@Znokiss, parce que Froust m'a piqué ma place et que ton quote est inquotable:

Ouais, surtout pour se casser la binette à convaincre Sylvine qu'Overwatch c'est bien. Autant essayer de le faire jouer à un JRPG  ::siffle::

----------


## Sylvine

> par contre la tonne de mauvaise foi dans tes post


Cool.

Me réponds pas alors, ça fera plaisir à Znokiss.  :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Au contraire, j'adore voir les prises de tête sur le fofo. Ça me fait me sentir tellement plus intelligent et au dessus de la masse.

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est précisément ce que je dis.
> Sauf que vu que c'est pas vraiment des FPS, ça devient plus handicapant qu'autre chose.


C'est une question de connaissance du jeu et des maps ensuite, elles offrent de quoi bien s'amuser et réaliser différents tricks. Les goulots d’étranglement deviennent rapidement bien gérables (plus que dans ET et ETQW).




> Mais pourri par le nombre de trucs qui te tuent quasi instantanément, ou sans que tu puisses réagir.


Là aussi, c'est une question de connaissance du jeu. Les ulti peuvent totalement être anticipées et contrées. Le problème de OW est qu'il demande beaucoup de teamplay pour faire les choses correctement, le "map awareness" est capital.




> Ça l'était au début quand le cheval n'était qu'un déguisement pour la touche sprint, mais là avec la mécanique de faire tomber les adversaire de cheval au spawn je trouve que ça apporte réellement quelque chose. Ça révolutionne rien, mais c'est une mécanique assez élégante vu qu'elle règle un problème tout en rajoutant un peu de profondeur au jeu.


C'était déjà le cas lors de la première phase de beta en 2015. Mais ça reste très très limité comme déplacements et ajout de profondeur au jeu.





> Ba c'est pas énorme quoi, vu que c'est absolument tout ce que tu peux faire avec le personnage.
> Tirer des roquettes d'en haut (90% de ton temps de jeu), faire tomber l’occasionnel mec à coté d'un précipice, et balancer de façon encore plus occasionnelle ton ulti quand les conditions favorables sont réunies.
> 3 actions à répéter en boucle jusqu'à écœurement.


+ les tirs de barrage / usage du splash damage / pre-shots.
+ la gestion des pentes des toits pour avancer plus furtivement et conserver plus d'énergie de saut.
+ les mid airs ( :Bave: )
+ les bump jumps pour gagner de la vitesse.

Alors oui, on est très très loin de Tribes, rien à dire là dessus. Mais le personnage n'est pas totalement débile à jouer.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les ulti peuvent totalement être anticipées et contrées.


Franchement, non.

D.Va qui kamikaze son truc quand t'es en l'air avec Pharah, surtout dans ces fameux goulets, tu peux rien faire. Il faut soit prendre suffisament de distance, soit mettre quelque chose entre toi et elle, des fois c'est simplement pas possible dans la seconde qu'on te laisse pour réagir.
Ou alors le truc à faire c'est pas jouer Pharah dans ces cas-là, mais c'est bien ce que je dis.




> C'était déjà le cas lors de la première phase de beta en 2015.


T'es sûr de toi ?
Dans mes souvenirs tu pouvais les sortir à volonté, du coup en pratique c'était du sprint déguisé.

Sinon j'ai pas dis que ça changeait tout, c'est juste que ça m'a beaucoup manqué sur Overwatch.




> Alors oui, on est très très loin de Tribes, rien à dire là dessus.


Ba oui mais le problème c'est que toute la profondeur que je perds par rapport à Tribes, je la gagne pas vraiment ailleurs.
Par exemple R6 est un FPS assez plat, mais qui rajoute tellement autour de ses actions basiques de déplacement et de tir que ça donne quelque chose de vraiment unique et intéressant.

----------


## Erkin_

Pour l'ulti de Dva, tu as diverses capacités qui peuvent protéger. Et si tu crèves sans pouvoir te cacher, c'est que la Dva a bien gérée son ulti (timing et positionnement).

Pour le cheval, je parlais du fait de "tomber" quand on se fait toucher. On pouvait effectivement le sortir à volonté, avec un délais pour le sortir.




> Ba oui mais le problème c'est que toute la profondeur que je perds par rapport à Tribes, je la gagne pas vraiment ailleurs.


Je suis d'accord, mais Tribes c'est un putain de hit et dans le top 3 des FPS profonds.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et si tu crèves sans pouvoir te cacher, c'est que la Dva a bien gérée son ulti (timing et positionnement).


Ba elle l'a balancé quand y'avait un groupe d'ennemis resserrés, c'est pas non plus la folie niveau difficulté d'utilisation.

Encore une fois c'est du niveau de l’éjection nucléaire de Titanfall, c'est du frag facile.

----------


## Erkin_

> Ba elle l'a balancé quand y'avait un groupe d'ennemis resserrés, c'est pas non plus la folie niveau difficulté d'utilisation.
> 
> Encore une fois c'est du niveau de l’éjection nucléaire de Titanfall, c'est du frag facile.


Sans timing et gestion de sa poussée + trajectoire avant de la lancer, tout le monde évitera l'ulti de Dva (elle laisse beaucoup de temps de base). Il faut la lancer de loin pour qu'elle explose pile en arrivant sur les ennemis pour ne pas leur laisser le temps de se cacher. Le mieux restant de s'organiser la team pour la coupler à une autre ulti (l'ulti de Zarya notamment).
Et comme je disais, certains joueurs arrivent à jouer des rebonds avec les décors, un peu comme comme les rock bounce de Tribes.

----------


## Zerger

Je vois le titre du topic, je me dis que "n'est pas Znokiss qui veut" puis j’aperçois le responsable du topic.

Je suis déçu  ::(:

----------


## ducon

Avant, c’était moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Avant, c’était moi.


Tu peux récupérer l'OP en ouvrant un nouveau topic, après tout on est quasiment à 10000 posts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Tut tut tut... Laisse-moi encore profiter un peu de mon petit moment de gloire  ::ninja:: 

Edit: En plus, y'a une vilaine faute de conjugaison dans le titre

----------


## ducon

> Tu peux récupérer l'OP en ouvrant un nouveau topic, après tout on est quasiment à 10000 posts.


J’ai beau ne pas avoir les yeux en face des trous, il en manque quand même un tiers.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il suffit juste d'avoir une interprétation très ouverte du mot "quasiment".

----------


## leeoneil

Je me suis lancé dans *Hotline Miami 2* et j'ai l'impression (mais peut-être me contredirez vous) que le jeu est moins speed que le premier.
Ou alors qu'il faut être mille fois meilleur pour réussir les niveaux en traversant tout à fond.
J'ai l'impression que pleins de situations demandent d'attendre, de s'arrêter, de calculer, ce qui est un peu frustrant quand on a la grosse musique qui défonce dans les oreilles...

Il est sympa mais voilà l'impression qu'il me donne par rapport au premier.
Mais bon, ça fait un moment déjà que je n'avais pas touché au premier, j'ai peu-être tout faux dans mon souvenir...

----------


## FrousT

Non je suis "hélas" assez d'accord avec toi, et je pense que c'était le cas de beaucoup d'autres canard  ::sad:: 

Mais bon la musique  ::wub::

----------


## Catel

*Heroes V*. Je sais pas trop ce qui m'a pris, une fringale. Ca et mon CD de Heroes III ne fonctionne plus, j'attends une promo GoG du coup. Le scénar et les persos sont super cons et kitsch (surtout mis en scène en Machinima) mais le jeu est quand même bien chouette avec de bonnes missions. Je viens de finir la quatrième campagne, celle des Elfes noirs.

----------


## Sylvine

Grow Up en promo à 5 boules.
Bon, le peu que j'ai essayé c'est quand même très (trop ?) proche du premier, un peu Ubisé dirons certains avec une carte blindée de trucs à faire, j'ai peur de me lasser rapidement mais on verra.
Mais putain, comme le premier, le jeu coute que dalle (5€, le jeu est sorti y'a quoi, 3 mois ?), 1go ça se télécharge vite, tu lances, après moins de 5 minutes, cinématique comprise, tu joues, et c'est beau dans le genre minimaliste.

C'est comme ça que ça devrait être le JV bordel, arrêtez de nous faire chier avec vos jeux photoréalistes à 60 boules qui mettent 3 jours à se télécharger et qui essayent de foutre les machines à genoux.

----------


## Jughurta

J'approuve ton message qui va totalement dans le sens des derniers jeux auxquels tu as joué (j'ai vérifié) : Overwatch, Steep et Titanfall 2 : des jeux minimalistes de développeurs indés.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Je me suis lancé dans *Hotline Miami 2* et j'ai l'impression (mais peut-être me contredirez vous) que le jeu est moins speed que le premier.
> Ou alors qu'il faut être mille fois meilleur pour réussir les niveaux en traversant tout à fond.
> J'ai l'impression que pleins de situations demandent d'attendre, de s'arrêter, de calculer, ce qui est un peu frustrant quand on a la grosse musique qui défonce dans les oreilles...
> 
> Il est sympa mais voilà l'impression qu'il me donne par rapport au premier.
> Mais bon, ça fait un moment déjà que je n'avais pas touché au premier, j'ai peu-être tout faux dans mon souvenir...


Ouais, le rythme n'est plus aussi frénétique, notamment à cause des ennemis qui te shootent de trop loin.

Bon sinon tu as *Furi* qui met des mandales dans les doigts et dans les oreilles  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> J'approuve ton message qui va totalement dans le sens des derniers jeux auxquels tu as joué (j'ai vérifié) : Overwatch, Steep et Titanfall 2 : des jeux minimalistes de développeurs indés.


Soit j'ai pas compris, soit t'as pas compris, mais j'ai eu un avis plutôt négatif sur ces 3 jeux.

Et j'ai jamais parlé de développeurs indés, surtout que Reflection n'est pas du tout indépendant.

----------


## Dicsaw

Y'a eu une suite à Grow Home ?  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 

Elle est ou la promo, que je chope ça vite fait ?  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

Steam.

----------


## Haelnak

*Titanfall 2* qui va certainement bientôt atterrir dans le topic des jeux que je laisse tomber.

Le multi propose trop peu de parties équilibrées et c'est régulièrement ce schéma qui se répète : un ou deux mecs qui surnagent et les autres qui sont mauvais. 
Parfois un mec "moyen" apparaît, mais ce n'est vraiment pas courant. 

Dans certains modes les parties sont plus équilibrées, notamment en capture de points puisqu'un joueur peut être très utile même sans faire de frags, mais ce n'est pas non plus idéal.

En fait, je pense que le jeu est tellement peu joué qu'il reste surtout des bons joueurs adeptes des FPS et des mauvais qui adhèrent au style mais ne sont pas habitués au genre, les nuances entre ces deux catégories ne semblent presque pas exister...

Il faut ajouter à ça l'impossibilité de trouver des joueurs en CTF, mode que les devs ont définitivement tué en le mettant sur la "page 2" avec un patch. Oui, les modes sont sur deux pages.  :Facepalm: 
Sans oublier des maps qui ne brillent pas par la qualité de leur level design ou encore des gadgets "à la CoD" souvent inintéressants, parfois frustrant, mais toujours de trop. 

Après, le jeu a tout de même des qualités, le solo est très bon (mais ce n'est pas le sujet de mon post), les déplacements sont excellents avec une maniabilité presque parfaite, le netcode suffisant, et le TTK bien adapté au style.

Mais ça ne suffit pas.


Au final, ça pourrait intéresser ceux qui hésitent à prendre le jeu, sont réellement jouables ces modes :
- Attrition, du TDM avec des bots que l'on peut farmer
- Capture de points, plus ou moins un mode domination classique
- Chasse aux primes, il faut "farmer" des bots et ramener le butin dans une banque [plutôt sympa même si peut sembler naze au premier abord]
- Variété, qui lance un mode au hasard parmi tous (CTF, Attrition, Pilots vs Pilots, Titans vs Titans, Capture de points, Chasse aux primes).

Sachant qu'Attrition est de loin le plus peuplé.

----------


## Yakaaa

> C'est comme ça que ça devrait être le JV bordel, arrêtez de nous faire chier avec vos jeux photoréalistes à 60 boules qui mettent 3 jours à se télécharger et qui essayent de foutre les machines à genoux.


Du coup tu devrais être le public-cible de la Switch : pas de course à l'armement et cartouches donc temps d'accès un peu réduits (et Wii U exceptée ça a toujours été le crédo de Nintendo).
Semi-blague à part, ce minimalisme, qui est surtout un non-excès en fait, me va très bien également. C'est rigolo que ça vienne d'ailleurs de l'éditeur des Assassin's Creed.

----------


## Aza

Entre 2 parties de *Dota* ou *Elite Dangerous* je joue à *Dishonored 2*. 

Malgré une mauvaise optimisation, le jeu en lui même est une tuerie. Très bon Gameplay, Level Design, BO, Ambiance, Graphismes (si on a une bonne carte graphique...), Scénario, Personnages etc....

Il est au moins aussi bon que le premier.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Grow Up en promo à 5 boules.
> Bon, le peu que j'ai essayé c'est quand même très (trop ?) proche du premier, un peu Ubisé dirons certains avec une carte blindée de trucs à faire, j'ai peur de me lasser rapidement mais on verra.
> Mais putain, comme le premier, le jeu coute que dalle (5€, le jeu est sorti y'a quoi, 3 mois ?), 1go ça se télécharge vite, tu lances, après moins de 5 minutes, cinématique comprise, tu joues, et c'est beau dans le genre minimaliste.
> 
> C'est comme ça que ça devrait être le JV bordel, arrêtez de nous faire chier avec vos jeux photoréalistes à 60 boules qui mettent 3 jours à se télécharger et qui essayent de foutre les machines à genoux.


J'avoue que tomber sur un pti bac à sable (ou autre type) avec un gameplay simple et un concept un peu original, propre, pas (trop) buggé... C'est... "rafraîchissant".

----------


## Sylvine

> Du coup tu devrais être le public-cible de la Switch : pas de course à l'armement et cartouches donc temps d'accès un peu réduits (et Wii U exceptée ça a toujours été le crédo de Nintendo).


Ba potentiellement, mais ça va dépendre du prix, et je parie que ça sera pas bon marché.

----------


## rafawel

> Entre 2 parties de *Dota* ou *Elite Dangerous* je joue à *Dishonored 2*. 
> 
> Malgré une mauvaise optimisation, le jeu en lui même est une tuerie. Très bon Gameplay, Level Design, BO, Ambiance, Graphismes (si on a une bonne carte graphique...), Scénario, Personnages etc....
> 
> Il est au moins aussi bon que le premier.


j'ai vraiment kiffé le premier, cool de voir que le 2eme est aussi bon !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Dishonored 2*
Pas mieux. Sorti de l'aspect technique (non négligeable même si perso je ne me plains pas, le jeu tourne correctement), c'est une putain de tuerie, le premier en version +++, avec toujours ce level-design qui vole allègrement au-dessus de la concurrence, ce souci du détail visuel, cette DA magnifique (gâchée en partie par ce flou de merde, filez-moi un vrai AA bordel), une difficulté ré-haussée, des pouvoirs toujours cool (Domino  ::love:: ) et cette sensation d'avoir toujours quelque chose à explorer même quand on pense avoir tout vu.
Dommage que la technique vienne gâcher un peu tout ça, mais putain que c'est bon.

----------


## Catel

*Totally Accurate Battle Simulator* en preview dans CPC il y a quelques semaines et dont l'alpha ouverte vient d'être publiée.

Malheureusement ce n'est pas si fendard que ça, au moins dans cet état. C'est du pierre-feuille-ciseau très basique (mettre des boucliers face à des archers, des fusiliers face à des boucliers...); les caméras et la petite taille du terrain ne permettent guère de mettre en scène de grosses bastons désordonnées qui sont de toute façon trop lentes.

Si vous voulez tester et me déjuger, c'est par là http://landfall.se/

Il y a une fan-traduction française. Google est très fan du jeu.

----------


## Pluton

Yves Online,



en mode solo toujours, petit explorateur flottant dans une poche de systèmes nullsec depuis plusieurs jours d'affilée et remplissant mes soutes d'un bordel de bientôt 100 millions sans savoir s'il va regagner un système safe pour tout revendre avant de se faire exploser.

Y'a des gens qui passent dans le coin et qui font tous partie de la même corpo et qui m'adressent jamais la parole. Et je sais que s'ils me prennent en chasse j'ai que la fuite comme option.

 :Bave:

----------


## Gloppy

Après avoir plus ou moins fini Grim Dawn, j'ai décidé hier de me relancer dans *Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor*, en recommençant depuis le début (j'avais acheté le jeu en pack avec tous ses DLC il y a plus d'un an mais ne m'étais pas vraiment plongé dedans). 
Après une dizaine d'heures de combat acharné et d'infiltration plutôt sympathique (malgré des soucis de maniabilité pour descendre des murs et/ou emprunter les tyroliennes), je dois dire que je m'amuse bien. Rien d'exceptionnel au niveau des mécaniques de jeu (il y a un petit côté répétitif dans la structure, un peu à la Ubi Soft) mais toutes sont bien intégrées à la fois dans le gameplay _et_ dans l'univers, ce qui n'était pas une évidence. Par ailleurs, on est assez libre de choisir sa manière d'aborder les situations. Je me prends même parfois à penser à Dishonored.

Au niveau technique, le jeu tourne correctement, à peu près tout à fond en 1080p à 50 fps sur une GTX 970 (le 60 fps vacille). J'utilise Flawless Widescreen pour élargir un peu le FOV en mieux distinguer l'environnement autour du personnage (mais c'est jouable tel quel). 

Le respect de l'univers visuel et sonore des films de Peter Jackson est assez bluffant et participe très largement du plaisir que j'y prends. Les doublages anglais sont chouettes, très proches aussi des films (je pense que c'est Andy Serkis qui double Gollum). 
Le système des Nemesis, qui gère l'évolution des ennemis en fonction de leurs affrontements avec Talion (le protagoniste) et entre eux apporte une touche d'originalité bien vue et peut créer un lien avec eux (quand un sale type nous a tué et a pris du galon, on a envie d'y retourner lui décaper les amygdales à coups d'épée). 
Le jeu est violent mais pas exagérément complaisant dans la violence, l'ambiance est sombre et plutôt mystérieuse, mais il y a aussi quelques touches d'humour bienvenues. Bref, pour le moment, j'aime bien !
(Et en plus, depuis la date de mon achat, le jeu est régulièrement soldé à tout petit prix - actuellement à 9.99€ sur Steam et surtout 4.99$ sur macgamestore - clé Steam donc à priori aussi bien sur PC).

http://store.steampowered.com/app/241930/
http://www.macgamestore.com/product/...f-Mordor-GOTY/

----------


## Seymos

*This is the Police*.

Acheté hier soir, j'ai commencé à jouer à 10h30 ce matin, j'ai dû m'arrêter à 16h30 pour aller faire une course à la con.

Que dire ?

DA aux petits oignons, la voix qui prend aux tripes, l'intrigue simple mais pas simpliste, les mécanismes de jeu clairs et précis. 

Mais surtout tout est cohérent et semble sorti d'un polar bien noir. Les mer des s'accumulent, les agents meurent, on est acteur de sa propre descente aux enfers. 

Et les choix, assez limités mais jamais bons, laissent présager une petite rejouabilite au-delà du scénario de base.

Bref, à 8€, je conseille, ne serait-ce que pour le faire une fois. En 6h je suis à 60 jours en jeu, sur 180.

----------


## Nazedaq

Euuuuh...t'as pas oublié un truc ?
Tu sais que c'est la guerre ce moment ????
AU BOULOT !

----------


## Seymos

> Euuuuh...t'as pas oublié un truc ?
> Tu sais que c'est la guerre ce moment ????
> AU BOULOT !


Non ça attendra. Castro est mort un peu de respect.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Non ça attendra. Castro est mort un peu de respect.


Nimp, j'ai encore fait des courses là-bas hier.

----------


## Lucretia

Un canard m'a conseillé *Sengoku Jidai* et c'est que du bonheur ! C'est une sorte de jeu d'échecs militaire au tour par tour.

Le tuto est très noob-friendly mais c'est passionnant. Ca gère les forces et faiblesses des types d'unités les unes par rapport aux autres, les attaques de flanc, le soutien et la contagion morale des unités entre elles sur une même ligne, la différence entre déplacement et portée, l'altitude et le type de terrain couvert ou dégagé, les embuscades des unités prises dans leur élan après avoir brisé le moral de l'ennemi, le ralliement des unités en fuite, etc. 

Et tout ça avec une campagne au Japon, une en Corée et une en Chine. C'est fabuleux !
Ca manque juste de petites animations de combat entre les unités.

Un autre canard m'a conseillé *NFS Rivals*. Il y a encore des joueurs en ligne. C'est assez répétitif mais ça va bien vite et ça défoule bien ! Je joue la police parce que je préfère poursuivre.

*Moto Racer 4* est bien aussi, avec un feeling très très arcade. On sent le jeu console mais il y avait pas encore sur PC ce genre de jeu de moto.

Et enfin... *The Cooking Game*, dans un registre très différent. On dirait un browser-game. Mais au moins il est très complet entre fast-food, resto chinois, oriental, japonais, pizzeria, pâtisserie. Ca fait un bon complément à cook,serve,delicious.




> Ouais, un jeu d'échecs quoi.


C'est vrai la formule est redondante.  :^_^:  
Disons que ça se joue un peu comme un jeu d'échecs sur un plateau avec des cases, mais c'est un jeu de stratégie au tour par tour avec des unités militaires historiques très différentes des pièces du jeu de société.




> Ça fait un peu penser à Advance Wars dans le principe, je trouve. La carte quadrillée, le côté jeu d'échec militaire tour par tour


En fait c'est plutôt comparable au système de bataille de Suikoden mais plus complexe et sans les animations.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est une sorte de jeu d'échecs militaire au tour par tour.


Ouais, un jeu d'échecs quoi.  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

Ça fait un peu penser à Advance Wars dans le principe, je trouve. La carte quadrillée, le côté jeu d'échec militaire tour par tour  ::ninja::

----------


## Herr Peter

*Momodora: Reverie Under The Moonlight*

Jeu de plateforme-action en 2D avec un pixel art plutôt réussi, avec des mécaniques de _gameplay_ s'inspirant fortement de _Dark Souls_: notre héroïne (une prêtresse qui doit combattre une malédiction qui envahit tout un royaume) a pour se soigner des baies qui se recharge à chaque cloche, qui font office ici de feu de camp. D'ailleurs quand elle se soigne, l'animation est identique à celle de _Bloodborne_.

Comme dans un Dark Souls, on peut faire des roulades pour passer derrière un ennemi ou esquiver des attaques. Notre héroïne se bat avec une feuille (oui oui) au corps à corps et a également un arc, aux munitions infinies, qui peut également se charger pour infliger une triple attaque très puissante.

On peut également débloquer des raccourcis et rapidement plusieurs embranchements s'offrent à nous. Les zones sont variées et bénéficient d'ambiances vraiment bien fichues, avec pas mal d'ennemis différents, dont certains font très très mal.
Et toujours comme dans un Dark Souls, on peut également s'équiper d'objets qui donnent des pouvoirs passifs (2 à la fois maximum). On récupère également des pépettes en tuant les ennemis, qui serviront de monnaie pour acheter des objets auprès des marchands. Par contre ici il n'y a pas de level up ou autre statistiques.

J'en suis à 2h de jeu, et j'ai déjà combattu 4 boss, qui s'avèrent bien pensés et parfois assez rigolos (genre un petit insecte de 20 cm, mais très arrogant). 

Les musiques sont vraiment chouettes et mettent tout de suite dans le bain.

Quelques défauts à noter, par contre: dès que l'on change de "tableau", les ennemis _respawn_, ce qui est assez agaçant parfois (mais idéal pour _farmer_ comme un goret), et juste les toucher nous inflige des dégâts, même quand ils n'attaquent pas.

Bref, pour l'instant je trouve le jeu très sympa, mais si je meurs souvent  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Quelques défauts à noter, par contre: dès que l'on change de "tableau", les ennemis respawn, ce qui est assez agaçant parfois (mais idéal pour farmer comme un goret), et juste les toucher nous inflige des dégâts, même quand ils n'attaquent pas.


Ça revient souvent comme des défauts, vu que c'est la même chose dans plus ou moins tous les metroidvania, mais au final ça ne change jamais. Je ne sais pas si c'est juste par tradition ou si ça a une vraie raison d'être, ça doit dépendre du jeu (le respawn en changeant de salle peut servir au farm et à l'attrition, les ennemis qui font du dégât au simple contact permettent d'éviter qu'on les zappe trop facilement en courrant au travers. Ce sont les justifications qui reviennent le plus souvent, mais en vérité y'a d'autres moyens d'obtenir les mêmes résultats).

----------


## Ammoodytes

Tiens puisqu'on parle de jeu de plateforme, je joue à *Ori and the Blind Forest*. J'ai un peu moins de 2 heures de jeu, et je ne sais pas trop quoi en dire. J'ai lu ici et là des critiques dithyrambiques, je dois devenir aigri peu à peu, moi aussi, mais je ne lui trouve pas de qualités exceptionnelles (mais à mettre en corrélation avec mon temps de jeu faible). Disons que le début ne m'a pas emballé et j'ai pas une super envie de relancer. C'est très joli, OK, la maniabilité est sympa mis certains choix de commandes typiques m'agacent (pour monter aux murs par exemple il faudra bourriner la touche de saut alors que la maintenir aurait été je trouve plus simple).
Je vais continuer un peu, mais je crois que je me suis fait avoir avec les commentaires trop enthousiastes "le jeu de plateforme que les gens qui n'aiment pas la plateforme aimeront" : non, ça révolutionne rien du tout, désolé.

----------


## Harvester

Continue de jouer, tu verras  ::):

----------


## TheGreatMakak

> Tiens puisqu'on parle de jeu de plateforme, je joue à *Ori and the Blind Forest*. J'ai un peu moins de 2 heures de jeu, et je ne sais pas trop quoi en dire. J'ai lu ici et là des critiques dithyrambiques, je dois devenir aigri peu à peu, moi aussi, mais je ne lui trouve pas de qualités exceptionnelles (mais à mettre en corrélation avec mon temps de jeu faible).....


Y'a pas de révolution à proprement parler, mais le jeu est juste maitriser de long en large, quasiment parfaitement.
C'est beau, la maniabilité instinctive et qui répond du tac au tac, un challenge suffisamment corsé, n'y trop n'y pas assez, les ambiance différentes ... etc
Enfin mon avis est super objectif ... j'ai surkiffé ce jeu, retourné la vanilla, et refait dans son édition définitive 1 an plus tard.

Après si le début ne t'as pas emballé ... ce jeu n'est peut être pas fait pour toi, car normalement en 2h sur 12h (environ) tu as du te faire ton avis.

----------


## Euklif

> Je ne sais pas si c'est juste par tradition ou si ça a une vraie raison d'être


A mon avis, c'est surtout pour qu'on est pas rien à faire du tout entre les 250 A/R sur lequel surfe le genre.

----------


## Supergounou

> A mon avis, c'est surtout pour qu'on est pas rien à faire du tout entre les 250 A/R sur lequel surfe le genre.


Yep, ça évite de casser le rythme. Pis c'est toujours gratifiant de repasser pour la 4ème fois dans une même salle, et d'optimiser la traversée soit grâce au matos nouvellement acquis, soit grâce à la connaissance qu'on a accumulé sur le jeu.

----------


## Canard WC

Je joue depuis hier à *Final Fantasy XV*, j'ai même acheté une Xbox juste pour ce jeu, et c'est vraiment le pied !
 ::wub::

----------


## Gloppy

> Je joue depuis hier à *Final Fantasy XV*, j'ai même acheté une Xbox juste pour ce jeu, et c'est vraiment le pied !


Waouh, sérieux ? Tu dois être super fan  ::): 
Question indiscrète : pourquoi sur Xbox, qui a priori est la version la plus faible techniquement entre Xbox One, PS4 et PS4 Pro ?

----------


## Canard WC

> Waouh, sérieux ? Tu dois être super fan 
> Question indiscrète : pourquoi sur Xbox, qui a priori est la version la plus faible techniquement entre Xbox One, PS4 et PS4 Pro ?


De ce que j'avais lu, il n'y a pas énormément de différences entre les versions PS4 et Xbox.
J'ai pris la Xbox One S pour son prix et le pack avec 3 jeux que propose la FNAC. Et quels jeux : Mafia 3, GTA V, et Gears of War 4. Tout ça pour 269 € ça m'a fait craquer !
 :;):

----------


## Nicetios

Et puis la Xbox S est pas mal pour le coup, avec son lecteur BD 4K  ::ninja:: 

Oui, on justifie comme on peut ses achats  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Je relance Splinter Cell Blacklist, j'avais oublié comme le multi était cool (mais un peu mal branlé), surtout pour un jeu qui avait du contenu solo et coop déjà bien généreux.

Allez Ubi, une suite en capitalisant sur votre expérience sur R6 Siege.

----------


## Gloppy

> De ce que j'avais lu, il n'y a pas énormément de différences entre les versions PS4 et Xbox.
> J'ai pris la Xbox One S pour son prix et le pack avec 3 jeux que propose la FNAC. Et quels jeux : Mafia 3, GTA V, et Gears of War 4. Tout ça pour 269 € ça m'a fait craquer !


C'est vrai que le bundle est sympa (en tout cas tant que tu n'as pas de PC capable de faire tourner ces mêmes titres de manière identique ou en "superior version" comme disent les amateurs de guéguerre). Et Final Fantasy XV n'est pas prévu sur PC pour le moment, semble-t-il. 

Pour ma part, ceci dit, si je dois opter pour une console, ce sera plutôt la PS4 Pro. Mais rien ne presse, d'autant que pour le moment les jeux ne sont pas tous optimisés/patchés pour...
Après, si vous avez un écran 4K et des Blu-Ray 4K à voir, c'est sûr que la Xbox One S fait un super player pour son prix.

----------


## Dicsaw

*The Tomorrow Children*, qui est maintenant un F2P. J'avais testé la beta plus tôt dans l'année.

Alors vite fait je vais voir les tests un peu partout, déjà la plupart des commentaires c'est "F2P caca BOUH" "PAYTOWIN lol", j'ai envie de frapper des gens. JV.com a foutu 14, GK 5/10, c'est forcement que c'est bien.

Et ouais, c'est bien, bourré de bonnes idées, le F2P convient très bien vu que c'est un peu concept, je pense pas que beaucoup de personnes se seraient risquées à acheter un jeu comme ça, seulement multi, qui est déjà difficile à décrire rien qu'à l'écrit.

Au final mon avis est le même que pour celui de la beta (mon principal reproche c'était le faible nombre de structures différentes, ça a l'air d’être corrigé) pour l'instant. Le gros plus du jeu c'est la destruction:



Je faisais ma petite galerie tranquille, la structure tremble avec un boucan de fou, je sors en vitesse et je vois un godzilla géant qui arrache la moitié du bordel.  :Bave:  Du coup pouf, je sors mon jetpack et je rentre par le trou qu'a formé la bestiole.  :Bave:

----------


## nefrem

*Diablo 2*  :Emo: 

J'ai littéralement donné 2 ans de ma vie à ce jeu (2001-2003). Je jouais des heures et des heures tous les jours sur Battlenet. Jusqu'à l'écoeurement. Et la l'envie revient de le retoucher un peu, pour voir.

- Ca a bien vieilli, c'est un peu rigide mais acceptable. Le gameplay est toujours solide.
- La nostalgie marche bien, ca me fait des frissons par moment
- C'est vachement plus dur que les H'n'S récents : on doit etre un minimum optimisé dès le premier niveau de difficulté !

----------


## FericJaggar

*Satellite Reign*
En tant qu'adorateur de Syndicate (le premier), je ne pouvais pas passer à côté !
Tout juste commencé, mais j'aime bien l'ambiance, la furtivité possible dans la réalisation des objectifs.

Et cette démarche de beau gosse quand on est arrêté par un policier ! "C'était pas moi m'sieur l'agent, je vous jure ! Quoi ? Le hacking du terminal ? Ah bah je savais pas que ça ouvrait le portail, je pensais que c'était une borne d'information"  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> *Diablo 2* 
> 
> J'ai littéralement donné 2 ans de ma vie à ce jeu (2001-2003). Je jouais des heures et des heures tous les jours sur Battlenet. Jusqu'à l'écoeurement. Et la l'envie revient de le retoucher un peu, pour voir.
> 
> - Ca a bien vieilli, c'est un peu rigide mais acceptable. Le gameplay est toujours solide.
> - La nostalgie marche bien, ca me fait des frissons par moment
> - C'est vachement plus dur que les H'n'S récents : on doit etre un minimum optimisé dès le premier niveau de difficulté !




Tu as déjà tester les mods majeures ? Zy-EL, Median ?  ::wub::

----------


## perverpepere

> *Diablo 2*


NON!
NON!NON!

Impossible.


Spoiler Alert! 


Mon petit frere m'a rendu mes CD vendredi soir, j'ai faillis lancé le jeu samedi

----------


## nefrem

> NON!
> NON!NON!
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mon petit frere m'a rendu mes CD vendredi soir, j'ai faillis lancé le jeu samedi


Va falloir qu'on arrete de se débattre, l'univers cherche a nous rapprocher, on y peut rien  :Emo: 




> Tu as déjà tester les mods majeures ? Zy-EL, Median ?



Même pas !

----------


## Zerger

Rhoo, tu es encore novice sur le jeu alors  ::):

----------


## nefrem

> Rhoo, tu es encore novice sur le jeu alors


Sur le jeu de base, pas vraiment, j'avais fais le compte à l'époque : entre 2000 et 3000h de jeu  ::): 
Je veux bien un petit topo sur les gros mods par contre  ::):

----------


## Zerger

:sefrottelesmains:

Bon je te recommande l'utilitaire qui permet de gérer tous les mods car chacun necessite une version de D2 (ca t'oblige a gerer plein de fichiers, si tu veux faire ca manuellement, c'est un peu chiant)

Mon TOP:

 1 - *Median XL*  :Bave: 
Refonte complet du jeu qui devient vachement plus rapide et bourrin. Y'a pas mal de lectures de docs à faire car le createur du mod, BrotherLaz (le meme qui a pondu un gros mod sur les magies de Skyrim) a rajouté différents challenges à accomplir à certains endroits à certains moments. Le jeu est extrémement dur mais extremement jouissif avec une tonne de possibilités niveau build. Un MUST !



Je te recommande la version 2012, un fan a repris la maintenance du mod qui devient Median XL Ultimative, mais ca risque d'etre indigeste pour une premiere fois

2 - *Zy-El:*

Level max 30 000  ::o:  Des tonnes et des tonnes de trucs à ramasser et à assembler pour le craft. Le jeu est pas super bien équilibré, notamment vers la fin mais tu peux t'amuser dessus un bon paquet d'heures

3 - *Nezeramontias*

Quelques ajouts par-ci par-là, notamment la possibilité de récolter l'esprit des monstres tués pour gagner leur pouvoir ( et se transformer en Diablo  ::P:  ) avec deux donjons end-game vraiment particuliers ( Le Gauntlet est un labyrinthe que tu dois traverser sans crever). L'or a aussi une plus grand importance car tu peux tout acheter avec (unique, points de compétences, résistances, etc....)

4 - *Back to Hellfire*

Diablo 1 avec le moteur de Diablo 2. Travail super bien foutu, par contre le mod ne supporte pas Win7, faut avoir un vieux XP sous le coude

----------


## nefrem

> 4 - *Back to Hellfire*
> 
> Diablo 1 avec le moteur de Diablo 2. Travail super bien foutu, par contre le mod ne supporte pas Win7, faut avoir un vieux XP sous le coude


Ah mon dieu le reve.
Ou encore mieux, mon reve c'est D1 et D2 avec le moteur de D3 !

Sinon, si je comprends bien, tu conseilles plus median XL que les autres, je vais regarder en détail tout ça  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Zerger

Le boulot le plus monstreux, ouais c'est sur MedianXL. En plus, la montée en niveau se fait vite.
Quand tu connais bien le jeu, tu accèdes au contenu end-game en 2-3 jours

Hésite pas a utiliser D2SE Manager pour la gestion des mods.... et me poser des questions si tu galères sur le jeu  ::):

----------


## nefrem

Ok ca marche, merci encore !
C'est bizzare, mais j'ai passé tellement de temps sur ce jeu que ca me donne moyennement envie de le modder. Peur de pas retrouver mes marques  ::):

----------


## Aza

*Battlefield One*

Autant j'avais pas accroché au 3 et 4, autant celui là j'aime pas mal. 
Techniquement il est superbe déjà. 
Ensuite, ce que j'apprécie comparé aux autres FPS, c'est les grandes maps et les véhicules. J'aime bien jouer Sniper et camper comme une pute en attendant qu'un mec passe devant mon viseur (topic des Confessions Intimes maybe ?). 
Puis 14 - 18 quoi, c'était pas une guerre de PD's.

Et bien sur je kiffe toujours autant continuer ma partie à *Dishnored 2*, j'en suis à la mission 7, donc plus prêt de la fin que de début, me tarde pas :''(

*Elite Dangerous* me fait toujours autant kiffer, ça doit être mon jeu du moment auquel je joue le moins, pourtant je prend toujours du plaisir à y retourner. 

Et enfin, comme d'habitude, je try hard *Dota 2* plusieurs heures par semaine  ::): 

Ah, et je joue de temps en temps à *Street Fighter 5* aussi. 

Putain, j'ai trop de bons jeux, je sais ou donner de la tête. Et en plus j'ai envie de me prendre TiTanFall2 et FFXV... Dur la vie !!!

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je joue à *Furi*, après avoir laborieusement passé le boss de tuto  ::ninja::  et sans vouloir perdre ma fierté en passant en mode promenade. Je suis arrivé au 3e Boss, j'en chie un peu sur la dernière phase mais je dois avouer que je vois bien les qualités de ce jeu : on sait pourquoi on perd, on sait aussi qu'on fera mieux au prochain essai, et vu que ça se joue vite c'est vraiment un plaisir. Et aussi, je tire mon chapeau aux personnes qui jouent en difficulté maximum, je lutte déjà beaucoup en "normal", je n'ose même pas imaginer ce que ça doit être.

----------


## Zerger

C'est comme la guitare, là tu galères sur les accords, et bientôt tu vas enchainer les riffs  :Rock: 

Le maitre du temps, c'est la première grosse épreuve  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je découvre *Grow Up* (1,2h de jeu selon Steam).
Je suis perplexe. 
C'est plus complet que Grow Home, le jeu offre plus de possibilités en faisant pousser différents types de plantes.
Par contre on a une vue satellite, des objectifs multiples simultanément (là un rocher de carburant, là un téléporteur, là une plante à scanner, là un bout de vaisseau MOM) et un petit satellite verbeux qui nous pousse à zapper les cutscenes.
Cumulé à cette complexité relative, on a une plante dont les pousses font moins de trajet que dans l'épisode précédent, et parfois elles génèrent non des pousses supplémentaires mais des champis-trampoline (dont perso je me fous, vu le peu de contrôle qu'on a sur sa direction ensuite). Bilan : j'ai une plante dont l'expansion n'est pas aussi simple et rapide qu'avant, fendre les airs à cheval sur un bourgeon, c'est plus trop au programme.

Ca reste plaisant, j'attends de voir la suite.

----------


## ercete

Après un petit mois de pause je l'ai relancé *furi*, en ng+... et j'ai eu mal... très TRÈS mal !
Je crois qu'il faut que je le re-run en normal avant sinon je vais me dégouter.

----------


## Zerger

Ahaha Quel boss t'a mis les fesses rouges?  ::):

----------


## Pluton

Diablo 2 j'y joue encore toutes les semaines.
Je sais pas combien de milliers d'heures j'ai dessus, et j'ai jamais aimé ses mods, à part le Plugy.

----------


## nefrem

Je continu sans mods, pour faire jouer la nostalgie. Plus de 10 ans que j'avais pas remis les mains dedans. Du coup, a chaque nouvelle zone c'est "ah ouéééé c'est vrai y'avait ça".
J'ai pas mal de souvenirs sur le build des persos qui me restent. Je me fais une amazone arc / Bombarder / Tir intelligent, comme mon tout premier vrai perso online.
Dire qu'a l'époque ou j'avais arrété (à la 1.09 de mémoire - j'ai jamais connu les events apparus après, genre les Ubers) j'avais une grosse tripotée de persos > 90 sur le Bnet fermé...

----------


## Zerger

Ah ouais, donc tu découves mêmes les synergies de skills?  ::o:

----------


## nefrem

> Ah ouais, donc tu découves mêmes les synergies de skills?


Ah ben je le découvre au moment ou tu le dis...
Je viens de regarder sur le net vite fait... ca change pas mal de choses ça putain  :tired: 

Les build pré-1.10 sont pas forcément folichons du coup...

----------


## Zerger

Ca change absolument tout  ::): 

Oublie tous les builds pre1-10.

Et jette un oeil au hammerdin si tu veux rigoler

----------


## nefrem

> Ca change absolument tout 
> 
> Oublie tous les builds pre1-10.
> 
> Et jette un oeil au hammerdin si tu veux rigoler


Le hammerdin ca existait avant mais c'etait pas le truc le plus foufou.
Je viens de verifier l'amazone. Pas de synergies sur les compétences arc que je vise (arbre du milieu trait magique/tir mutliple/trait intelligent/bombarder).

----------


## Aza

Pour ceux qui jouent encore à Diablo II, par curiosité, le 3 ne vous a pas autant convaincu ?

----------


## Pluton

Ouaip, ce build est un peu bof now.
En amazone là je fais une javelots poison-foudre, je termine le mode cauchemar tranquilou en solo.

Le 3 est largement en dessous de Path of Exile pour un H&S 3D et bien trop scénarisé à mon goût. Et y'a un flou dans les graphismes que j'ai pas aimé.

Le 2 est indestructible pour moi, pas besoin ni de mods ni d'une suite.

----------


## Zerger

> Pour ceux qui jouent encore à Diablo II, par curiosité, le 3 ne vous a pas autant convaincu ?


C'est très différent.
Diablo 3 niveau action est pratiquement parfait. Par contre, il est clairement plus axé end-game, la montée en niveau se fait ultra vite et on règle soi-même la difficulté du jeu. Une fois niveau max, on a accès à des donjons infinis à farmer pour obtenir du meilleur matos, ce qui nous permet de tenter des donjons plus durs et d'obtenir du meilleur matos, etc... Path of Exile est un peu dans le même genre, tout l'intérêt réside dans le endgame (par contre les combats sont  :Gerbe:  )
Diablo 2, c'est plus la montée en niveau qui est intéressante. GrimDawn et Titan Quest s'en rapprochent pas mal de ce côté là, TorchLight II aussi même si le rythme est bien plus bourrin

----------


## Illynir

Sans parler de la DA, de l'ambiance, de la musique,  des combinaisons et du min/max possible avec son perso, la liberté offerte au joueur est énorme pour monter son build.

A côté Diablo 3 (même avec son extension) fait pale figure pour moi...Si j'osais la comparaison je dirais que D3 est le jeu popcorn par excellence comme sait si bien le faire Blizzard ces dernières années, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit désagréable à jouer, c'est même plaisant et pas prise de tête, mais tout est superficiel et dénué d’intérêt. Tandis que Diablo 2 est un peu plus rugueux, vieux dans ses mécaniques parfois (ramasser l'or par paquet de douze mille c'est chiant) mais d'un intérêt tout autre.

----------


## nefrem

> Pour ceux qui jouent encore à Diablo II, par curiosité, le 3 ne vous a pas autant convaincu ?


Le jeu a des qualités, je conteste pas ça (direction artistique, feeling...), mais ca a été une énorme douche froide pour moi.
Le plus gros reproche est la simplification a l'extrème de tout. Et particulièrement la disparition des builds, vu que les compétences se débloquent toutes seules et qu'on peut tout changer a tout moment.




> A côté Diablo 3 (même avec son extension) fait pale figure pour moi...Si j'osais la comparaison je dirais que D3 est le jeu popcorn par excellence comme sait si bien le faire Blizzard ces dernières années, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit désagréable à jouer, c'est même plaisant et pas prise de tête, mais tout est superficiel et dénué d’intérêt. Tandis que Diablo 2 est un peu plus rugueux, vieux dans ses mécaniques parfois (ramasser l'or par paquet de douze mille c'est chiant) mais d'un intérêt tout autre.


Voila, c'est bien résumé  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Les builds dépendent surtout du matos trouvé.
Bon, l'extension Reaper of Souls améliore nettement le jeu, mais ca reste du jeu uniquement concentré sur le endgame, un peu comme les MMO, je suis pas super fan

----------


## Illynir

Par contre si je peux vous donner un conseil sur Diablo 2 que certains d'entre vous connaissent peut être mais joué à diablo 2 en mode "multijoueur" même en solo. Prenez par exemple le mode LAN/TCP IP par exemple, personne vous rejoindra dessus car personne ne l'a verra hormis sur votre réseau personnel.

Il faut savoir qu'en mode solo pur D2 est limité à 25 FPS, tandis qu'en mode multijoueur c'est en 60 FPS, un plus grand confort de jeu donc...

N'hésitez pas non plus à utiliser un Glide wrapper pour utiliser la version Glide du jeu qui est plus fluide, plus "belle" et plus agréable, par exemple celui-ci que j'utilise: http://www.svenswrapper.de/english/

Les deux couplé vous sentirez la différence croyez moi...  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Moi je peux vous donner un autre conseil:

Courir dans Diablo2 réduit automatiquement votre défense à 0. En gros, les superbes armures que vous vous trimballez avec votre perso depuis le debut de votre partie n'ont jamais servi quand votre perso zig-zag entre les monstres si d'entré de jeu vous avez switché sur le mode course.

C'est pour ca par exemple que dans Median, la vitesse de déplacement du perso est très élevé, c'est pour permettre de marcher en permanence

----------


## nefrem

Par contre un truc que j'avais oublié depuis le temps : l'inventaire et le coffre sont tout petiiiiiiiits.
Et pourtant j'avais joué a D2 pré-LoD, et le coffre était encore moitié moins grand.
J'installerais bien Plug-Y rien que pour ça...

Et je vais regarder du coté du "Glide Wrapper"... (je ne connais pas  ::unsure:: )

Edit : Plugy n'est plus compatible après la 1.13c. Bon tant pis...

----------


## perverpepere

> Courir dans Diablo2 réduit automatiquement votre défense à 0


Ha mais c'est pour ça que mon frangin et son paladin balayaient constamment mon barbare en 2 temps 3 mouvements!

----------


## Zerger

C'est juste quand tu cours, si tu t'arrêtes pour taper, ta défense redevient normal

Edit:

Sinon encore et toujours sur *Devil Daggers*  ::wub::  Finalement c'est ptête lui mon GOTY2016  :;): 

Une marge de progression presque infinie, une pression palpable...


_Ca se sent que je suis en panique ?_

----------


## nefrem

Ce jeu, a chaque fois que je vois une vidéo c'est le même ennemi. Y'a 'autre chose dedans ?

----------


## Zerger

Des cranes, des béliers, des arraignées, des centipèdes, avec apparement plusieurs variantes pour chaque. Là, j'arrive à tenir suffisament longtemps pour découvrir les centipèdes noirs et les arraignées noirs, par contre pour les tuer, c'est une autre histoire. Les arraignées sont blindés de PV et t'obligent à les viser très longtemps (suffisament pour qu'une saloprie arrive dans ton dos si tu checkes pas régulièrement) et les centipèdes sont trop trop longs, donc pareil, tu peux pas rester concentré dessus. En plus, tu vois plus rien à cause d'eux  ::P: 
Sauf que dans ce jeu, si tu ne tues pas les monstres super vite, tu finis par être submergé et c'est foutu.

----------


## Akit0

> Ce jeu, a chaque fois que je vois une vidéo c'est le même ennemi. Y'a 'autre chose dedans ?


En faite c'est le tout premier ennemi que l'on rencontre mais même au bout de 40h de jeu Zerger ne l'a toujours pas passé  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

:tired: 

Rigole, j'en suis presque à 40h de jeu et il me manque toujours 20 secondes pour vous battre

----------


## nefrem

Bon, pour en revenir a diablo 2, j'ai tenté 2 instals en parallèle (pour avoir une 1.13c avec plugy). Donc 2 répertoires Diablo 2. 
Je lance ma sauvegarde, ca plante, je me dis que comme c'est une version downgradé du jeu, c'est normal, je supprime mes sauvegardes, c'est juste pour tester plugy, mais je les ai encore dans l'autre (celui qui est a jour).
Mais pour une raison que j'ignore, Plugy a décidé de gérer mes sauvegardes dans le répertoire ou il est pas. 
Bref, j'ai plus de sauvegardes et plugy ne marche pas de toute façon...
Super  :tired:

----------


## akaraziel

Me semble que plugy va chercher le DII.exe du répertoire d'install par defaut. Mais pas sûr, au pire demande sur les forums judgehype, ils sont encore plutôt actifs dans la section D2LoD.
Au pire tu peux rester en version 1.13c, la 1.14 n'apporte pas grand chose de plus.

Je suis content de ne pas trop avoir raté la discussion D2LoD. :-p
Comme Pluton, à part Plugy (indispensable, ne serait-ce que pour le confort du coffre et les mots runiques ladder débloqués) je ne joue avec aucun autre mod. Pour moi le jeu est quasi parfait tel quel.
J'ai quand même essayé Median XL pour voir, mais j'arrive pas à accrocher, trop de mécaniques obscures et pas/mal expliquées qui dénaturent le jeu.

Pour donner moi aussi un conseil aux éventuels débutants : regardez ce qui se fait du côté des crafts et des formules du cube (voir judgehype.com pour les détails). Ça permet de combler le manque de bol au niveau du loot et même parfois d'obtenir les meilleurs items du jeu. Il faut aussi savoir qu'on peut améliorer un item pour le passer en qualité supérieur, j'ai par exemple une hache danoise rare (+300% dmg  :Bave:  ) que je peux passer en tabar puis en décapiteur, pas mal pour un druide meta.  ::): 

Par contre je connaissais pas l'astuces du mode TCP/IP en 60fps. O_O

----------


## nefrem

Je viens de comprendre trop tard le fonctionnement des sauvegardes de plugy  ::sad::

----------


## akaraziel

Ceci dit c'est normal de perdre les sauvegardes avec le downgrade. :-/
Mais bon, pour Plugy ça vaut le coup, au pire un perso ça se remonte vite, surtout si tu connais le jeu. ^^

----------


## nefrem

> Ceci dit c'est normal de perdre les sauvegardes avec le downgrade. :-/
> Mais bon, pour Plugy ça vaut le coup, au pire un perso ça se remonte vite, surtout si tu connais le jeu. ^^


Oui je sais.
Mais j'avoue j'ai eu la flemme je l'ai recrée le plus proche possible de ce qu'il était avec le hero editor  :Red:

----------


## akaraziel

Vaut mieux ça que d'être dégouté du jeu.  :;):

----------


## raspyrateur

> Pour ceux qui jouent encore à Diablo II, par curiosité, le 3 ne vous a pas autant convaincu ?


Pour moi D3 c'est un HnS qui concentre tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour avoir un bon HnS. Le jeu n'est pas désagréable pour autant, mais avec le recul je me rend compte que je ne me suis jamais vraiment beaucoup amusé avec ce jeu.

----------


## akaraziel

J'en profite pour répondre aussi :




> Pour ceux qui jouent encore à Diablo II, par curiosité, le 3 ne vous a pas autant convaincu ?


Je peux franchement pas dire qu'il ne m'a pas plu puisque j'ai quand même totalisé environ 3000 heures dessus.
D3 RoS a certaines qualités : c'est fun, accessible, plein d'effets à l’écran, mais c'est creux. Je le compare à un mcdo : c'est plutôt bon, mais tu bouffes ça en dix minutes et t'as encore la dalle après.
Le truc c'est que comparativement à D2, ça aurait pu être tellement mieux mais ils ont préféré faire de l’argent facile et attirer un public plus large, quitte à faire de D3 un beat them all avec de vagues éléments de RPG.

Du coup, je préfère revenir à D2. Au moins le levelling est intéressant, l'itemisation rend le jeu addictif et tu prends plaisir à réfléchir à des builds capables d'aller jusque Baal en enfer.  ::):

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à *DOOM*, c'est marrant mais j'arrive pas à enchaîner les heures dessus, je me lasse très rapidement. D'ailleurs, je sens que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui dure trop longtemps.

----------


## Haelnak

> En ce moment, je joue à *DOOM*, c'est marrant mais j'arrive pas à enchaîner les heures dessus, je me lasse très rapidement. D'ailleurs, je sens que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui dure trop longtemps.


Oui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.

----------


## Strife

Peut être?

----------


## FrousT

/débat

----------


## schouffy

Il n'est pas trop long, mais il n'est pas super passionnant non plus.
La deuxième moitié est bien meilleure que la première.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marrant parce que la première moitié est meilleure que la deuxième. 

(cherchez pas j'ai raison, j'ai un badge d'expert plus gros que le votre).*


Bon en vrai jje trouve que les deux moitiés se valent: la première parce que les maps sont un peu ouvertes façon anciens FPS (la clé bleue bordel !), la deuxième parce que ce qu'on perd en ouverture de maps on le gagne en intensité des bastons. Y'a certaines arènes mémorables (et d'autres facilement oubliables, c'est vrai).

----------


## Koma

Faut aimer les arena FPS et la répétitivité. J'ai lâché le jeu après le premier boss parce que ça devenait vraiment redondant.

----------


## Nono

> Oui.





> Non.





> Peut être?





> /débat


 :Clap:

----------


## Gloppy

> Marrant parce que la première moitié est meilleure que la deuxième. 
> 
> (cherchez pas j'ai raison, j'ai un badge d'expert plus gros que le votre).*
> 
> Bon en vrai jje trouve que les deux moitiés se valent: la première parce que les maps sont un peu ouvertes façon anciens FPS (la clé bleue bordel !), la deuxième parce que ce qu'on perd en ouverture de maps on le gagne en intensité des bastons. Y'a certaines arènes mémorables (et d'autres facilement oubliables, c'est vrai).


Je suis plutôt d'accord : personnellement, j'ai vraiment apprécié ce reboot de *DOOM*, même si la deuxième moitié est plus répétitive (mais bonjour l'intensité des bastons dantesques). Techniquement, visuellement, au niveau sonore et gameplay, je le trouve super soigné. Par contre, moi non plus je n'ai pas eu envie d'y jouer pendant des heures d'affilées. J'ai préféré jouer par "petites doses", comme on s'offre un shoot d'adrénaline...

PS : et c'était un peu agaçant de devoir télécharger des patchs de plusieurs gigas pour le multi quand on ne le pratique. Il me semble que le jeu atteignait les 70 Go à la fin, ce qui lui a valu d'être désinstallé, alors que j'aurais bien refait une petite partie de temps à autre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui c'est un truc qui manque, pouvoir éventuellement dissocier le multi/solo au niveau du download.
Ca permettrait d'économiser du temps et de la place, c'est de moins en moins négligeable aujourd'hui que les jeux tapent aisément dans le 30-40Go, voir plus.

----------


## schouffy

Le début du jeu est parfaitement ennuyeux (j'ai failli le lâcher d'ailleurs), la faute aux arènes mornes et plates, au manque d'agressivité des ennemis et l'absence d'armes de qualitay. On passe son temps à courir d'un monstre à l'autre pour placer un finish move vu que les munitions sont rares.

Il faut attendre d'avoir rajouté 2 ou 3 bonus de munitions, le RL, le double saut et le double pompe pour que le jeu devienne intéressant.

Enfin, amha hein.

----------


## hisvin

D'un autre côté, vous êtes entrain d'expliquer que les FPS ont un quelconque intérêt.  :Pouah:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai bien avancé dans le jeu, je suis vers la fin (je suis à la fin du Royaume des Titans) et je confirme que le jeu est bien trop long et en grande partie inintéressant à cause d'une première partie vraiment relou mais aussi à cause d'environnements bien trop répétitif et avec un level design pas folichon. En fait, si le jeu commençait à partir de la mission du laboratoire de Lazarus, ça aurait pu être bien plus sympathique (et en foutant le double jump dès le début) et aussi en donnant en upgrade la possibilité de se déplacer aussi vite qu'avec le bonus de célérité (pour remplacer l'upgrade du double jump qu'on aurait depuis le début, du coup). Parce que franchement, j'ai l'impression de me traîner dans le jeu et c'est terriblement chiant. En plus, on se tape des passages de narrations complètement inutile  :Facepalm: 

Dans le même style, j'ai préféré Painkiller, c'était plus lent mais les armes étaient plus fun et les environnements très différent les uns des autres, ce qui évitait de se lasser trop rapidement.

A noter que j'ai commencé le jeu en difficile mais que je suis repassé en difficulté normale parce que le jeu devient rapidement du die & retry chiant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les passages narration doit y'en avoir 4-5 à tout casser, de mémoire y'en a que un qui est vraiment longuet (quand on va dans le bureau de machintruc le robot méchant - oui l'histoire n'est pas mémorable  ::ninja::  ) 
Et j'aime bien Painkiller, mais bon c'est pas la fête niveau level-design non plus hein, on est plus proche d'un Serious Sam (vlan gros espace vide et prends-toi la marée de mobs). Par contre les armes sont plus originales (enfin surtout le lance-pieux, en général on ne se rappelle que celui-là).
En fait tu rages parce que tu crèves souvent, noob  :Cigare:  Non sans déconner le jeu n'est quand même pas si difficile que ça. On crève, oui, quand même, c'est pas le FPS pour neuneu,  mais Die & retry c'est une description abusive, je ne suis pas un pgm et je n'ai pas outrageusement souffert de crever/recommencer  plusieurs fois des arènes fréquemment...y'a guère que les boss qui peuvent poser problème, mais bon ce sont des boss, faut en chier un peu !


(et du coup va falloir que je réinstalle Painkiller pour vérifier que le lance-pieux est toujours aussi marrant)

----------


## schouffy

Et surtout pour te rendre compte que ça n'a rien de Serious Sam  ::): 
Oui le lance pieux c'est tjs aussi cool

Dans DOOM, en UV j'ai uniquement galéré sur le passage où on arrive au dessus du train. Vers la fin. C'était chiant.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon sinon, je viens de le finir et je maintiens mon avis.

Sinon pour Painkiller, j'ai pas dit que le level design était génial, j'ai dit que les environnements étaient variés et que c'est ce qui évitait la lassitude.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais euh Painkiller y'a bien que la da qui change de maps en maps, parce que le reste...  ::unsure::

----------


## schouffy

Les ennemis aussi, même si la technique pour buter la plupart reste la même :x

----------


## schouffy

Je joue un peu à *GTA 5* depuis quelques jours, j'en suis au braquage de la bijouterie là.
ça me fait exactement le même effet que Witcher 3. C'est joli et très riche en contenu, et je m'emmerde la plupart du temps. Je passe mon temps à rallier des points sur la minimap pour y faire des trucs un peu chiants ou regarder des cutscenes de dialogue. Certains personnages sont sympa, mais dès qu'on va chez les afro-américains c'est insupportable et parfois j'enlève même le casque tellement j'ai l'impression de regarder une série pour racailles de 14 ans.
La conduite est pas trop mal, mais la maniabilité à pied c'est vraiment pas ça avec une inertie désagréable. Et les fusillades sont fidèles à la série (nulles).
Le jeu a ses moments de gloire (là comme ça je pense à la mission où Franklin et Michael se rencontrent) donc je vais continuer encore un peu, mais pour l'instant c'est globalement chiant.

----------


## William Vaurien

Fait une pause et joue à "l'ancienne" : vol une caisse et essaie de foutre le plus de bordel possible puis essaie de survivre le plus longtemps possible une fois les flics au max.

----------


## schouffy

Je me ferai ça un peu plus tard quand j'aurai de meilleurs flingues, actuellement ça risquerait d'être très barbant.
Je faisais un peu ça sur le 4, ça m'a amusé une heure ou deux mais guère plus. Je crois que je suis pas très doué pour me créer mon propre fun sur ce genre de "formule" de jeu (Far Cry 3+, Witcher, GTA, les RPG Bethesda,..), je m'ennuie rapidement quand je ne suis pas les missions.

----------


## Zerger

Pour GTA5, te casse pas le cul. Te prend pas la tête à faire les trucs secondaires, c'est nul et souvent inintéressant. Joue juste le scénario principale, il est plutôt sympa

----------


## Anonyme112

Et surtout joue en multi, c'est là que se trouve tout le fun.

----------


## Euklif

Le parachute, c'est quand même la classe. Et le cross en montagne aussi  :Bave: .
Mais je suis quand même étonné de constater que malgré tout ce temps, ils ne proposent toujours pas des gunfights nul à chier. Ca a vraiment failli me faire décrocher à certain moment où l'accent était mis dessus. J'en ai même regretté le 3 parfois :/.


Ha et flute, je joue toujours à *Dragon's Dogma : Dark Arisen* aussi.
C'est quand même impressionnant de voir que le peu de mise en scène des quêtes secondaires arrive à tuer tout intérêt dans l'oeuf. Même Fire Emblem (et autres Trgp ou VN) avec des images fixes arrivent à t'impliquer plus que ça. Y en a une par exemple, faut faire le facteur pour quelqu'un qui veut mettre à jour un complot. On fait notre popotte, on détruit du streumon ( :Bave: ) et on revient. Et on est intercepté par un garde qui dit qu'en fait "oui on est des traitres mais en fait non, on est gentil donc fais ton choix : donne le paquet à qui tu le souhaite". Tu choisis et... Ben rien en fait. Pas de retour, pas une ligne. Même sur le wiki du net, il suppose que peut être blablabla. C'est tellement dommage. Y a un prétexte sympa et ils en font rien du tout. Pour presque toutes.
Enfin, j'adore quand même l'univers et taper de la méchante bestiole donc ça me gène pas mais quel gâchis sérieux... Surtout que la quête principale est pas si dégueu à l'arrivé.

----------


## Erkin_

Elite Dangerous. En se basant uniquement sur son gameplay, il offre un aspect épique qui surpasse totalement celui délivré par n'importe quel jeu à scénario.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Elite Dangerous. En se basant uniquement sur son gameplay, il offre un aspect épique qui surpasse totalement celui délivré par n'importe quel jeu à scénario.


Tu m'étonnes. Avec un grind aussi répétitif, je me mets aussi à entendre des voix qui me racontent des histoires.  ::ninja:: 

(je trolle gentiment. J'aime bien passer voir le topic et ça me donne envie de m'y remettre, me fait me dire que je devrais le lancer de temps en temps.
Après... les quelques trente heures, je crois, que j'ai fait dessus j'avais bel et bien trouvé ça répétitif.)

----------


## Pitchblack

*Manual Samuel*, _galamment donné par Fizdol sur un concours CPCgift_.

Je n'ai pas joué aux divers Surgeon Simulator et autres Octodad, j'ai donc attaqué sans arrière-pensées, si ce n'est que j'étais curieux de l'histoire bien potache de cette immortalité au rabais et des divers gags entraînés par le fait de jouer Samuel. 
Il se laisse bien jouer les 30-40 premières minutes car on gère le corps de Samuel comme un bateau ivre et le moindre acte quotidien : se brosser les dents, aller pisser, s'habiller, boire un café, parler, conduire... fait fonctionner un gameplay basique mais efficace et aboutit à quelques scènes sympas et parfois de bons gags.  Mais l'inspiration est un peu courte, et on va dire que ça s'arrête là.

Un narrateur commente nos actions au fur et à mesure de nos tentatives, avec un accent anglais qui se veut probablement dans la lignée de celui de Stanley Parable, mais son humour tombe souvent à plat, et on l'entend tout simplement trop.
La Mort, qui tient lieu de sidekick, se la joue caillera de banlieue... c'est rapidement lourdingue, et pas forcément drôle quand le personnage assène le même running gag sur toute la durée de la partie.
Le style graphique est simple, voire simpliste, et même si notre personnage est plutôt du genre zombie, il aurait gagné à être un peu plus expressif.
L'histoire est un vague prétexte mais se laisse suivre. Elle accomplit simplement le boulot de relier toutes les épreuves entre elles.

Enfin, pour ce qui est de la difficulté, elle est tout à fait gérable, le jeu laisse recommencer une tâche ratée aussi souvent et longtemps que nécessaire, sans obliger à recommencer quoi que ce soit. L'ensemble se boucle en 2h00, à l'exception du combat final (si si même en full manuel, Samuel se bat, et ça peut être coton), qui lui est juste infernal. Je n'ai pas eu le courage de me taper celui-ci jusqu'au bout : j'ai triché et regardé la fin sur Youtube, ou le type filmé l'a bouclé en... 40 minutes. Et je ne peux même pas dire que le type est un manche, mais cette dernière étape est juste imbitable et très très répétitive. 
C'est d'ailleurs dommage, car la séquence post-générique est pas mal du tout dans le genre humour potache. J'aurais aimé en voir plus de ce genre durant le jeu.

Dans tous les cas, merci à Fizdol de m'avoir permis de tester ce jeu, qui malgré un concept assez limité, fonctionne pas trop mal.

----------


## Drakkoone

*Master of Orion*, le nouveau.

Il est vachement bien, en fait. C'est un vrai aspirateur temporel, j'ai voulu tester et ma session à fait... 8h.
Il y'a encore quelques problème avec les "héros" qui semblent avoir été introduits dans la dernière MaJ, mais le jeu est très proche de MoO2 et apporte les même sensations.
C'est bô et bien doublé (en anglais uniquement les doublages). La customisation des parties et des races est bien poussée, et le jeu est moddable (même si Unity oblige, c'est limité).

Bref, je suis très optimiste pour l'instant, mais il est évident qu'il faut plus de 8 heures pour juger convenablement un 4x.

----------


## Herr Peter

> Pour GTA5, te casse pas le cul. Te prend pas la tête à faire les trucs secondaires, c'est nul et souvent inintéressant. Joue juste le scénario principale, il est plutôt sympa


Quand même, la mission seconde où 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu aides un couple de vieux fan de cinéma à traquer leurs idoles, c'est assez marrant à faire. On dirait presque du Saint Row niveau WTF

.

----------


## Zerger

Oui celle-là est marrante. Par contre, les tueries en temps limités, le yoga, les affiches de vente à détruire et les allers-retours avec la dépanneuse  :Gerbe: 
Pareil, j'ai trouvé qu'on débloquait trop d'armes facilement, l'argent n'a pas vraiment d'importance et beaucoup trop de contenu sans intérêt. C'est dommage

----------


## schouffy

J'ai débloqué Trevor là et je bosse un peu avec le FIB, ça commence à devenir n'importe quoi et du coup c'est bien plus drôle  :;):

----------


## Zerger

*Thumper*

C'est indéscriptible et pourtant, c'est totalement  :Bave:

----------


## Gloppy

Je trouve que vous avez la dent dure avec *GTA V*. Pour ma part, et bien que je lui reconnaisse quelques défauts, je trouve que c'est un jeu vraiment magistral (en plus d'être incroyablement vaste et très riche).

----------


## Koma

Je suis assez étonné moi aussi de voir de plus en plus de critiques négatives autour du jeu contrairement à sa sortie d'origine. Enfin pas vraiment, j'imagine que les baisses de prix permettent à plus de gens d'y jouer, dont une partie peu convaincue par le jeu de base qui n'aurait jamais investi plus de 30 balles dans le jeu à cause de leurs doutes, et qui ne vont pas forcément changer d'avis au final.

De mon point de vue, et pour en revenir aux 2 posts de schouffy sur ses retours successifs, le problème de GTA 5 c'est son début assez poussif.

La partie avec Lamar et Franklin ressemble à une redite de San Andreas, évidemment, on a déjà exploré le cadre du ghetto il y a dix avec CJ. Leur boss concesionaire véreux ouzbeko-chaipaquoi rappelle aussi un peu trop le début de GTA 4 avec la mafia russe.

La partie avec Michael est pas mal, à condition d'accrocher à tout le délire Mafia blues et caricature hollywoodienne, et ça n'a pas non plus grand chose à voir avec du truandisme pur. Dès fois je me demande si c'est pas ça qu'attendent les joueurs, je me souviens que ça avait pas mal râlé sur le début de GTA 4 aussi (toute la phase taxi/sorties avec Roman/petit vandalisme de quartier avant que les choses commencent à être sérieuses et qu'on se mette à défourailler à la kalash pour sortir Roman de la merde).

A partir du moment où Trevor entre en scène, le jeu permet de se livrer à une série de missions un peu plus nawak et foutraques à base de grosbillisme peu subtil. Une fois le trio formé, on entre vraiment dans le vif du sujet et le solo prend son rythme de croisière. 

Après, ça reste un open world au delà d'être GTA, donc au delà du sens du détail de malade du jeu et de toutes ses qualités esthétiques et de gameplay émergeant, si on veut suivre le contenu de base délivré par les développeurs, ça comprend ouatte mille missions qui se ressemblent (aller d'un point A à B avec un véhicule, ramener un autre de B à A avec un spawn de flics aux fesses, tuer x mecs à l'endroit Y, etc) et une tétrachiée d'activités annexes dont l'appréciation reste très subjective et l'intérêt très relatif.

Pour ma part je trouve qu'on apprécie vraiment le jeu à fond en alternant l'histoire et l'exploration libre, à condition d'avoir envie d'essayer des trucs ("tiens, est ce que je peux amener un camping car en haut de cette montagne ?", "je me souviens que là y'a une belle vue, faut que j'y retourne le soir pour faire une photo", "et si j'essayais de faire du vol basse altitude dans le lit de la rivière avec un hélico", etc). L'avantage de l'open world du jeu face à celui de certains concurrents (ou même de certains de Rockstar qu'on a dans LA Noire par ex) c'est qu'il dispose d'une palette d'outils pour l'utiliser, mais ça demande de sortir complètement du jeu de base conçu autour de la trame narrative.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis assez étonné moi aussi de voir de plus en plus de critiques négatives autour du jeu contrairement à sa sortie d'origine. Enfin pas vraiment, j'imagine que les baisses de prix permettent à plus de gens d'y jouer, dont une partie peu convaincue par le jeu de base qui n'aurait jamais investi plus de 30 balles dans le jeu à cause de leurs doutes, et qui ne vont pas forcément changer d'avis au final.


Je pense que c'est plus souvent l'inverse, les acheteurs précoces vont rarement remettre en cause l'enthousiasme qu'ils avaient pour un jeu avant sa sortie. Et comme souvent ces premiers acheteurs sont les gros consommateurs qui papillonnent du titre à la mode au suivant, ils n'ont jamais le temps d'apprécier vraiment les jeux à leur juste valeur (en bien ou en mal).

----------


## schouffy

Y'a de ça, les veaux qui préco pour jouer day 1 n'ont aucun recul ou esprit critique (amicalement  ::ninja:: ).
Y'a aussi le fait que même si le jeu est très bon, quand tu en entends parler pendant des mois ou années uniquement en superlatifs, tu finis par en attendre peut-être un peu trop quand tu le lances finalement.

----------


## Gloppy

> Y'a de ça, les veaux qui préco pour jouer day 1 n'ont aucun recul ou esprit critique (amicalement ).
> Y'a aussi le fait que même si le jeu est très bon, quand tu en entends parler pendant des mois ou années uniquement en superlatifs, tu finis par en attendre peut-être un peu trop quand tu le lances finalement.


Mais... mais... j'suis pas un veau ! Je ne l'avais d'ailleurs pas précommandé, mon honneur est sauf ! (Mais je l'ai fini sur PS3 et racheté sur PC, donc je ne sais pas, je suis peut-être un GTA-whore sans esprit critique).
Tu as raison, ceci dit : c'est vrai pour à peu près n'importe quelle oeuvre ou produit de loisir : les superlatifs à foison et le fait de crier sans cesse au génie peut créer des attentes qui nuisent à l'appréciation personnelle. 

N'empêche, je considère vraiment ce jeu comme un sacré mastodonte à la hauteur de mes attentes (et même au-delà concernant la version PS3 qui faisait des trucs assez hallucinants sur cette vieille bécane).

----------


## Pitchblack

> Je pense que c'est plus souvent l'inverse, les acheteurs précoces vont rarement remettre en cause l'enthousiasme qu'ils avaient pour un jeu avant sa sortie. Et comme souvent ces premiers acheteurs sont les gros consommateurs qui papillonnent du titre à la mode au suivant, ils n'ont jamais le temps d'apprécier vraiment les jeux à leur juste valeur (en bien ou en mal).


Tu résumes bien ce qu'on appelle le biais de confirmation.
Par principe de cohérence interne, nous avons tous tendance à chercher des justifications positives à nos décisions, qu'elles soient éclairées ou non. 
... et donc oublier de relever les défauts flagrants de nos achats.

Et sans forcément papillonner tous azimuths, je pense qu'on à tous notre point faible qui nous fera acheter day one certains jeux.
(y a qu'à voir le topic No Man Sky  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Koma

Sylvine, on a du mal se comprendre, c'est aussi ce que je voulais dire.

Après, GTA 5 n'a pas tari d'éloges à l'époque, mais là on a affaire à un truc un peu particulier, car le jeu était déjà dispo depuis 2 ans et beaucoup y avaient joué sur console auparavant dans le cadre des achats à la sortie, donc on avait aussi affaire à un groupe de fidèles et d'amateurs qui connaissaient ce qu'ils allaient acheter.

D'ailleurs, pour relativiser un peu, le jeu s'est quand même mangé de sacrés coups de gueules à la sortie de la part d'une partie des joueurs, notamment vis à vis de la procédure de DL et installation fastidieuse et de l'ergonomie absolument effroyable du multijoueur. (sans parler de l'habituel ronde des serveurs qui tombaient régulièrement en rade et des décos intempestives).

----------


## Zerger

*Thumper*

Tu clignes des yeux, tu meurs.




*Thumper*

Le jeu de rythme où tu subis le rythme




*Thumper*




> Pas le temps de niaiser !

----------


## Anonyme112

En ce moment, Baldur's Gate 2 et MGS V, parce que ce con de Hitman ne tourne pas sur ma machine.

----------


## Lilja

Ahhhh *Dark Souls*, je m'amuse toujours autant dessus.



Je viens de battre Ornstein et Smough sans mourir avec l'amure terne, je voulais corser un peu plus la difficulté et j'aimais l'idée de porter ce genre d'habits.
Le gros était facile, Ornstein un peu plus délicat car j'ai du le battre durant la majeure partie du combat au corps à corps. Heureusement que j'ai un bon bouclier et que j'esquive proprement.

J'arrête pour aujourd'hui et je terminerai le jeu à 100% toujours avec le même plaisir.

----------


## leeoneil

> Je trouve que vous avez la dent dure avec *GTA V*. Pour ma part, et bien que je lui reconnaisse quelques défauts, je trouve que c'est un jeu vraiment magistral (en plus d'être incroyablement vaste et très riche).


Je l'ai commencé ce weekend moi aussi avec 15 ans de retard mais nom de diou la claque !
Je n'avais presque rien vu dessus, 2-3 vidéos grand max depuis sa sortie.

J'ai passé déjà plusieurs heures à rouler et me balader à pied rien que pour regarder le boulot du studio.
Mais c'est titanesque comme travail et comme résultat !
Ce soucis du détail de fous furieux, j'ai encore souvent du mal à croire ce que je croise.  ::O: 

Perso il me fallait un jeu simple pour enchainer après avoir ragé sur Hotline miami 2 et je trouve le jeu très bon si on ne veut pas se prendre la tête (et trévor est parfait !).

----------


## Nono

> J'ai passé déjà plusieurs heures à rouler et me balader à pied rien que pour regarder le boulot du studio.


Rouler sans but précis (mais sans non plus chercher le 6 étoiles de flics), ça a toujours été mon passe-temps préféré dans les GTA 3D.
Mais maintenant qu'il y a Euro Truck Simulator, ça me fait une raison de moins d'acheter GTA 5.

----------


## FrousT

Oué mais dans euro truc tu peux sortir ton 9mm parceque la voiture derrière toi te klaxonne ? C'est bien ce que je pensais...  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

*GTA V*
Il me reste les missions secondaires, j'ai fini la trame principale y a des mois, je revient un peu sur le multi a chaque maj.
Juste pour dire que même en l'ayant acheté day one, j'ai dû me forcer pour avancer l'histoire tellement c'est con. Le black qui se laisse pourrir la vie par son pote débilos, Michael qui retombe dans les embrouilles avec une facilité incohérente, et les trois persos qui font les moindres désirs du FBI sans sourciller... Plus l'histoire avançait et moins ça tenait la route 

Spoiler Alert! 


en plus on peut pas descendre le psy et ça c'est un scandale

.

*GROW UP*
Globalement j'apprécie. Mais je ne compte pas faire les défis qui sont malvenus dans un jeu contemplatif, posé. Et après des débuts où il est difficile de s'orienter (planète miniature oblige), je constate que l'expansion de nos plantes est artificiellement limitée, et toucher les bords dans un bac à sable c'est jamais enthousiasmant. En gros les branches d'une plante ne vont pas aller jusqu'à approcher celles d'une autre. De même, au final on a peu de plantes à faire grimper quand on voit la surface de la map. Je pensais avoir un truc sur la partie glaciaire mais en fait non c'est vide. On se retrouve donc à jouer davantage à faire l'avion, avec le deltaplane à réacteur. 

Là où dans le 1 (grow home) tomber était toujours un raté à récupérer (par les TP ou par les racines), là on vole carrément. Par contre on scanne des plantes qu'on peut lancer pour faire pousser ensuite, j'ai pas trop pigé l'intérêt. Tout comme la perk pour se mettre en boule façon Sonic ou encore toutes les variantes de plantes tremplins, utiles de temps en temps mais de façon assez anecdotique.

Au final la narration, le concept fonctionne mais j'ai du mal à dire quel jeu je préfère. Je ne conseillerais pas forcément GU pour commencer, car GH est plus lisible, plus efficace, plus "no limit" dans les pousses de branches.
La collecte est plus marrante car là aussi plus simple. J'ai bien vu des cubes avec des lettres dans GU mais pas vraiment le courage de me les trimballer jusqu'à un téléporteur.

Je pense que si on n'est pas sûr d'aimer, le premier (GH) est plus simple, accrocheur, lisible. Le second (GU) est plus complexe et plus chargé en trucs à collecter, ce qui sera plus facilement rebutant.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le second (GU) est plus complexe et plus chargé en trucs à collecter, ce qui sera plus facilement rebutant.


Plus complexe, ouais, je sais pas, y'a quelques fonctionnalité en plus (dont les trucs comme se rouler en boule qui serven effectivement à rien).
Pour les trucs à collecter, je pense que c'est sensiblement comme le premier, la différence c'est que t'as des aides qui t'évitent de tourner en rond pendant des heures (j'ai fini par regarder une solution pour le premier).




> Mais je ne compte pas faire les défis qui sont malvenus dans un jeu contemplatif, posé.


 :Boom:

----------


## raspyrateur

> Le truc c'est que comparativement à D2, ça aurait pu être tellement mieux mais ils ont préféré faire de l’argent facile et attirer un public plus large, quitte à faire de D3 un beat them all avec de vagues éléments de RPG.


Ben c'est pire que ça, puisque ça n'est même pas l'hybride HnS et BtA qui avait été promis (notamment lors des explication sur l’absence de ceinture de potion lors des toutes première vidéos).

----------


## Zerger

> *GTA V*
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en plus on peut pas descendre le psy et ça c'est un scandale
> 
> .


Bien sur que si !! J'ai kiffé ce moment d'ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah ben j'ai ptet oublié.... chaque fois que j'allais le voir, en ressortant je détruisais sa voiture pour le principe.

----------


## Zerger

Faut justement attendre qu'il s'enfuit avec  ::P: 
La mission se lance en allant le voir une dernière fois je crois

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ah oui ça me dit quelque chose...

----------


## Gloppy

> Je l'ai commencé ce weekend moi aussi avec 15 ans de retard mais nom de diou la claque !
> Je n'avais presque rien vu dessus, 2-3 vidéos grand max depuis sa sortie.
> J'ai passé déjà plusieurs heures à rouler et me balader à pied rien que pour regarder le boulot du studio.
> Mais c'est titanesque comme travail et comme résultat !
> Ce soucis du détail de fous furieux, j'ai encore souvent du mal à croire ce que je croise.


Voilà ! :D

----------


## Hanouk

*Shadow Warrior 2*
Du bourrinage non stop et fun comme le premier. J'ai l'impression que le jeu a complètement été éclipsé à sa sortie niveau média/buzz/engouement, bien pire que le premier  ::O:

----------


## UndeadThings

*Age Of Empire 3*

Les AoE sont vraiment tous bien, j'ai énormément joué a AoE2 et a Mythology sur un IBM avec windows 98 étant plus jeune entre deux parties de diablo, ça fait énormément de plaisir de jouer de temps a autre a une partie rapide, même quand tu est nul. (ça fait quand même mal de voir AoE2 a 20€ sans les extensions, et mythology a 32€)
C'est vraiment du bon RTS.

----------


## ian0delond

*Planet Coaster*.
Je crois que j'ai passé 3 quarts d'heures à décorer une file d'attente.




> *Age Of Empire 3*
> 
> Les AoE sont vraiment tous bien, j'ai énormément joué a AoE2 et a Mythology sur un IBM avec windows 98 étant plus jeune entre deux parties de diablo, ça fait énormément de plaisir de jouer de temps a autre a une partie rapide, même quand tu est nul. (ça fait quand même mal de voir AoE2 a 20€ sans les extensions, et mythology a 32€)
> C'est vraiment du bon RTS.


oublie pas AoE Online, le F2P où une civilization coûtait 20€ et débloquer des unités était soumis à une logique de F2P.
A part l'aspect F2P qui correspondait à 80% du jeu c'était pas mal. Quoique mon plus gros souvenir du jeu c'était un post mortem.

----------


## UndeadThings

> oublie pas AoE Online, le F2P où une civilization coûtait 20€ et débloquer des unités était soumis à une logique de F2P.
> A part l'aspect F2P qui correspondait à 80% du jeu c'était pas mal. Quoique mon plus gros souvenir du jeu c'était un post mortem.


J'ai jamais essayé, et je suis pas déçu avec ce que tu viens de dire.

----------


## Oelth

Moi je suis en pleine fête du *Steep*! Et contrairement à ce que peuvent laisser entendre les tests, je le trouve vraiment excellent. C'est un immense bac à sable, la sensation de liberté est top, les sports représentés sont bien amenés (excepté le parapente, mais c'est une question de gout  ::P:  ) et il y a du contenu à foison. Franchement, si vous êtes amateur du genre, jetez vous dessus !

----------


## Anonyme112

Il est quand même trop cher je trouve...

----------


## Gloppy

> *Shadow Warrior 2*
> Du bourrinage non stop et fun comme le premier. J'ai l'impression que le jeu a complètement été éclipsé à sa sortie niveau média/buzz/engouement, bien pire que le premier


Même si son prix de sortie est plus raisonnable que beaucoup d'autres jeux de qualité pas forcément meilleure (voire même bien pire), je joue mon radin et je patiente. J'avais eu le premier pour 3 euros et y avais passé un paquet d'heures jusqu'à en voir le bout. J'espère prendre autant de plaisir sur ce deuxième épisode (sans le payer forcément 3 euros, d'ailleurs, je veux bien marquer mon soutien aux développeurs en déboursant plus).

----------


## Nono

Bah moi c'est l'inverse, j'avais payé plein pot (et aimé) le 1. Mais la construction des niveaux, et le rajout d'une composante coop', font forcément baisser la qualité du solo selon moi. Du coup je freine à l'achat.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Franchement le jeu est bien plus fendard que le premier, et c'est pas la composition semi-aléatoire des niveaux qui lui fait du mal.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Là je joue à *Metro Last Light*

C'est mieux que le premier mais c'est pas ultra transcendant non plus, je dois dire que j'ai dû mal à saisir la hype (après, je suis qu'au début du jeu).

----------


## Sylvine

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...-au-hype-train

Mon appât est en place, il ne devrait plus tarder.  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

Metro Last Light a été hypé ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Pas vraiment, non.  :^_^:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bah j'ai eu plusieurs personnes qui me l'ont vendu comme étant un putain de FPS donc à mon échelle, y a eu de la hype  ::ninja:: 

En plus, on m'a barbé avec le mode ranger mais je vois pas trop ce que ça apporte de plus car les ennemis sont tous très con.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas vraiment, non.


Et voilà la proie.  ::trollface:: 


Sinon oui, la série Metro bénéficie globalement d'une bon aura. Ici et maintenant moins, sans doute grâce à mon travail d'éducation des masses (et que justement passé la hype les gens se sont rendu compte que c'était médiocre), mais à la sortie du premier quand Boulon (je crois) avait collé une note déraisonnablement élevé ça se sentait plus.

----------


## schouffy

Tu lui reproches quoi au jeu SuicideSnake ? T'avais aimé 2033 ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Non mais je viens pas débattre sur la qualité des Metro mais rappeler que cette série elle s'est fait constamment défoncer sur ce forum, il y a eu aucune hype à aucun moment, ça a été le déballage de préjugés (Ou de trucs faux. Beaucoup) depuis le début au même titre que Mirror's Edge ou Titanfall, "olololol c'est Calof".




> mais à la sortie du premier quand Boulon (je crois) avait collé une note déraisonnablement élevé ça se sentait plus.


7/10, cette hype de fou ! Par contre Last Light il lui a mis un 8, mais manque de bol, au même moment le jeu se faisait incendier de partout sur le forum par des mecs qui y ont joué dix minutes ou pas du tout. Je sais bien que tu supportes pas l'idée d'avoir une opinion qui ne soit pas à contre courant de celle des autres mais pour le coup ton avis sur cette série est tout ce qu'il y a de plus générique. (A part que t'as du jouer au premier une fois il y a sept ans en tout et pour tout  ::trollface:: )

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu lui reproches quoi au jeu SuicideSnake ? T'avais aimé 2033 ?


J'avais apprécié 2033, sans plus et j'ai pas l'impression que Last Light fasse mieux. Sinon, je reproche au jeu de jamais être bon dans les deux facettes qu'il propose : le bourrinage de fion et l'infiltration.

Autrement, y a une bonne ambiance, je dis pas le contraire mais tout les trucs de gérer les filtres du masque et les munitions qui peuvent servir de pognon, j'ai l'impression que du vent.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Moi aussi je me suis fait hypé par Boulon sur les Metro. Me suis fait chier sur le premier que j'ai pas fini, ensuite j'ai vu le second en solde je me suis fait la même réflexion que SuicideSnake "bon, c'est sûrement mieux", et en fait, non  ::|: . Il est toujours en stand-by dans ma liste steam.
Et je croyais que sur ce forum ces deux jeux faisait bonne impression (encore une fois, sûrement à cause de monsieur O.B.).

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai aussi joué à *Metro Last Ligh*t il y a pas longtemps (qui stagnait sur mon disque dur depuis pas mal de temps). Je pense pas qu'il faut le prendre pour un (bon) fps. Mais c'est un jeu d'ambiance.
Il y a énormément de petites séquences cinématiques avec le moteur du jeu (si on cherche du gameplay pur, on peut vraiment le voir comme une critique). C'est d'ailleurs le reproche qu'on peut faire:
C'est un jeu qui tient absolument à te raconter quelque chose, plus qu'à te laisser jouer. Mais voilà, pour l'ambiance, dans les couloirs du métro moscovite, ou les sorties en extérieur qui sont mémorables. Et ce que ça raconte des Russes, cette ambiance militaro-macho (c'est vraiment étrange), contrebalancé par le côté poète éthylique, cette mélancolie. C'est un mélange bizarre.
Bref, j'ai trouvé que ça valait le coup et que ça racontait quelque chose, surtout quelque chose d'un peu différent de tous les trucs du genre auquel on est (globalement) habitué, l’héroïsme occidental.

----------


## Zerger

C'est un peu comme les Stalker, faut pas les prendre pour des FPS sinon c'est la grosse déception. Par contre niveau ambiance, le premier reste un must  ::wub::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah mais j'ai rien contre les FPS qui préfèrent raconter des trucs plutôt que de te faire tirer sur des choses mais là, je trouve qu'il raconte mal, l'histoire est pas super passionnante et même si j'aime bien l'ambiance et l'univers, y a des trucs qui me font un peu tiquer (genre le Reich là, c'est un peu trop over the top pour y croire pleinement) et le fait que le héros ne parle pas, ça me brise un peu mon immersion (surtout quand les mecs connaissent le nom du héros par magie alors qu'il pipe pas un mot).




> C'est un peu comme les Stalker, faut pas les prendre pour des FPS sinon c'est la grosse déception. Par contre niveau ambiance, le premier reste un must


Je suis pas vraiment d'accord, j'ai prit plus de plaisir dans Stalker que dans Metro, déjà parce que j'ai trouvé la partie FPS meilleure et qu'il y a une vraie gestion des munitions, du soin et de tout ce qui tourne autour des anomalies. En plus, y a pas mal de mods pour donner un côté encore plus survival au jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> 7/10, cette hype de fou !


Ba 7 pour un jeu de merde c'est déraisonnable.  ::trollface:: 




> (A part que t'as du jouer au premier une fois il y a sept ans en tout et pour tout )


Ba en même temps, un FPS couloir pas très intéressant, oui mon expérience se limite à le finir une fois.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'est un peu comme les Stalker, faut pas les prendre pour des FPS sinon c'est la grosse déception. Par contre niveau ambiance, le premier reste un must


Pour moi, les Stalker sont vraiment réussis en tant que FPS (ça fait vraiment longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué mais je pense pas que mes souvenirs aient embelli la chose).




> Bah 7 pour un jeu de merde c'est déraisonnable.


Ahhhhhhhh. La nuance.  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Je pense pas qu'il faut le prendre pour un (bon) fps. Mais c'est un jeu d'ambiance.





> C'est un peu comme les Stalker, faut pas les prendre pour des FPS sinon c'est la grosse déception. Par contre niveau ambiance, le premier reste un must


Je bois du petit lait quand ceux qui ont aimé un jeu l'enfoncent encore plus en essayant de le défendre.  :Bave: 

Et là je pense à Strelock qui est dans cette position inconfortable où ceux qui sont dans ton camp le sont pour des mauvaises raisons.  :Bave:

----------


## SuicideSnake

L'autre problème, c'est que le jeu est assez chiant aussi, j'arrive à enchaîner deux missions grand max.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je n'ai toujours pas terminé Last Light tiens, je dois être rendu aux 3/4 et ça fait un an au moins que je n'y ai pas touché. Pourtant j'avais bien aimé le premier. Mais Stalker est à mon sens clairement au dessus en matière de sensations de tir, de gameplay, et d'exploration (bon ça c'est pas dur)

----------


## Ammoodytes

Mouais. Les deux jeux sont sur le thème "post-apo chez les communistes", et je comprends que Metro raconte une histoire de façon plus amenée que Stalker, mais je me suis ennuyé sur Metro quand j'ai pas vu le temps passé sur Stalker. Deux façons de raconter des choses peut-être, sans parler du gameplay différent, une ambiance particulière dans le sens où le joueur est plus impliqué dans Stalker je pense. En fait je crois que c'est surtout parce que je ne me suis jamais identifié à Artyom et que son parcours m'a laissé indifférent.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et là je pense à Strelock qui est dans cette position inconfortable où ceux qui sont dans ton camp le sont pour des mauvaises raisons.


Bah t'as Masterchief's Whore en sous titre, tu devrais être expert sur le sujet de défendre des bons jeux contre un forum qui raconte n'importe-quoi dessus. (Sauf si je te prends en flagrant de double standard juste parce que c'est Boulon qu'a écrit le test du jeu  ::trollface:: ) En tout cas le gameplay du jeu je l'ai expliqué un milliard de fois quand il y avait de fausses informations qui étaient propagées sans jamais être contredites donc maintenant je suis en paix avec la haine de Canard PC contre cette série, t'aimes bien c'est cool t'aimes pas c'est aussi bien.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bah t'as Masterchief's Whore en sous titre, tu devrais être expert sur le sujet de défendre des bons jeux contre un forum qui raconte n'importe-quoi dessus. (Sauf si je te prends en flagrant de double standard juste parce que c'est Boulon qu'a écrit le test du jeu ) En tout cas le gameplay du jeu je l'ai expliqué un milliard de fois quand il y avait de fausses informations qui étaient propagées sans jamais être contredites donc maintenant je suis en paix avec la haine de Canard PC contre cette série, t'aimes bien c'est cool t'aimes pas c'est aussi bien.


Tu as le droit d'avoir un plaisir coupable  ::trollface::

----------


## Clear_strelok

En parlant de plaisir coupable, t'es toujours sur BF1 ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

Oui parce que j'aime les jeux amusant qui ne sont pas linéaire et chiant  :Indeed:

----------


## Haelnak

::o:  !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je bois du petit lait quand ceux qui ont aimé un jeu l'enfoncent encore plus en essayant de le défendre. 
> Et là je pense à Strelock qui est dans cette position inconfortable où ceux qui sont dans ton camp le sont pour des mauvaises raisons.


Les différents camps tu les fais tout seul. Moi, je vois surtout un seul camp c'est celui de "Sylvine a raison".
Je peux être d'accord avec X, Y ou Z sur tel jeu. Pas être du même avis avec les mêmes sur un autre jeu.
Je peux même aimer un jeu pour certaines raisons alors que pour d'autres ce seront des raisons différentes. Je sais... C'est un peu fou comme concept.

----------


## Clear_strelok

En plus il a écorché mon pseudo ce gros bâtard.
Moi je dis ça mérite un ban tout ça. (Et en pénitence on va le forcer à acheter l'édition collector de Titanfall 2)

----------


## M.Rick75

Ou alors, faudrait trouver un truc sans aucune difficulté, tout en automatique, mais juste vaguement fps. Et il jouerait sur son canap avec un pad et Big Bear à côté qui ferait les commentaires.

Ah.. Et puis avec des cinématiques qu'on peut pas passer hyper longues, genre deux-trois heures. Et puis un peu de QTE aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ou alors, faudrait trouver un truc sans aucune difficulté, tout en automatique, mais juste vaguement fps. Et il jouerait sur son canap avec un pad et Big Bear à côté qui ferait les commentaires.
> 
> Ah.. Et puis avec des cinématiques qu'on peut pas passer hyper longues, genre deux-trois heures. Et puis un peu de QTE aussi.


En gros faudrait le faire jouer à MGS 4.  ::siffle::

----------


## stavenger

MGS4 avec la bagnole automatique de ff15 pour aller d'une cinematique a l'autre, pour vraiment profiter de l'emotion  :Cigare:

----------


## Catel

Un visual novel en 3d  ::w00t::

----------


## ercete

J'ai lancé *Shadow Warrior (1)* pour voir l'autre jour...
J'ai pas vraiment accroché... pourtant je suis fan de Borderlands, ça aurait du coller un peu mais j'avais plutôt l'impression de jouer à DOOM...
Comme un sentiment de tromperie sur la marchandise...

----------


## Akit0

> J'ai lancé *Shadow Warrior (1)* pour voir l'autre jour...
> J'ai pas vraiment accroché... pourtant je suis fan de Borderlands, ça aurait du coller un peu mais j'avais plutôt l'impression de jouer à DOOM...
> Comme un sentiment de tromperie sur la marchandise...


Met surtout en doute la personne ou l'article qui te la vendu comme ça....

Shadow Warrior 1 est clairement un doomlike.
En revanche (je ne l'ai pas encore fait) le second est effectivement beaucoup plus proche d'un borderland (affichage des dégâts sur les mobs, coop) mais je pense que son gameplay et son style reste proche d'un doomlike (extrêmement rapide, gore ...).

----------


## Warven

*The Witcher*

A 1,39€ sur GOG, il était peut-être temps que je découvre la série. Ou peut-être pas finalement. J'avoue ne pas avoir assez joué pour me faire une vraie opinion, mais déjà quelques détails me chiffonnent. En premier lieu, j'ai du mal à me familiariser avec le système de combat, que j'apparente à un système de QTE là où d'autres me parlent de rythme. Soit. Seulement, c'est pas vraiment sexy pour le moment. Une série de 2 coups, répétable ad nauseam pour décimer les monstres, n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais de la partie baston d'un jeu. J'imagine que les combats se dérident lorsqu'on débloque des branches de l'arbre de compétence, mais je trouve que ça plombe le début. Bref, autre point, j'ai l'impression que je vais manger beaucoup (trop) d'allers-retours et de quête FedEX. Qu'il y en ait un soupçon, je ne dis pas. Mais au premier panneau d'affichage du village, c'est déjà festival. Ramenez X crânes, tuez Y vilains. Pfiou, c'est vraiment pas mon truc. J'espère que la trame principale s'articule sur autre chose que réunir <insérez un nombre> d'artefacts pour détruire le vilain et sauver le monde.

En dehors de ces points, l'univers semble sympathique, avec une larme de beaufitude dans certains personnages (la sorcière au décolleté vertigineux & co) et j'ai vu bien pire en terme d'écriture. Je sais pertinemment que les RPG / A-RPG sont parfois des diesels, avec un temps de chauffe parfois important. Aussi, vais-je continuer mes efforts pour essayer de découvrir un peu plus The Witcher. Mais avec un temps de jeu très limité et une propension aux jeux où l'action est directe, sans trop de blabla, je pense m'être vautré sur le choix (par pure hype ?). 

J'aurais dû claquer mon fric sur F.E.A.R. (ne cherchez pas le rapport)  :tired:

----------


## Stratosfear

Arf ouais, *The Witcher*, ça a très mal vieilli. Déjà qu'à l'époque c'était pas fameux en termes de gameplay....

Je me rappelle quand j'ai voulu faire comme toi, découvrir la série. C'était au moment de la sortie de TW2, mais j'ai voulu essayé le 1er d'abord. J'ai tenu quelques heures, j'avais vraiment pas apprécié.

Mais j'ai pris TW2 quand même, et là, malgré les défauts, j'ai vraiment accroché.

Tout ça pour dire que si tu commences par TW1 pour te faire une idée de la suite, c'est pas une bonne idée. Les trois jeux varient beaucoup dans leur structure ou mécanismes.

----------


## Sylvine

> je vois surtout un seul camp c'est celui de "Sylvine a raison".


Ça c'est bien vrai.  :Cigare:

----------


## Hanouk

> Shadow Warrior 1 est clairement un doomlike.
> En revanche (je ne l'ai pas encore fait) le second est effectivement beaucoup plus proche d'un borderland (affichage des dégâts sur les mobs, coop) mais je pense que son gameplay et son style reste proche d'un doomlike (extrêmement rapide, gore ...).


C'est à peu près ça.
Dans le 2 la structure est comme ça : t'as un hub principal avec 2-3 vendeurs, une forge, des PNJ qui te filent des quêtes, puis ensuite une worldmap avec les zones où tu te rends pour remplir les objectifs. Aucune linéarité, t'es balancé dans des maps plus ou moins vastes, tu peux passer une demi-heure à tout fouiller avant de remplir l'objectif. Puis ensuite tu te retéléportes au hub pour avoir l'xp, et rebelote.

----------


## banditbandit

> Tu lui reproches quoi au jeu SuicideSnake ? T'avais aimé 2033 ?





> Non mais je viens pas débattre sur la qualité des Metro mais rappeler que cette série elle s'est fait constamment défoncer sur ce forum, il y a eu aucune hype à aucun moment, ça a été le déballage de préjugés (Ou de trucs faux. Beaucoup) depuis le début au même titre que Mirror's Edge ou Titanfall, "olololol c'est Calof".





> J'avais apprécié 2033, sans plus et j'ai pas l'impression que Last Light fasse mieux. Sinon, je reproche au jeu de jamais être bon dans les deux facettes qu'il propose : le bourrinage de fion et l'infiltration.
> 
> Autrement, y a une bonne ambiance, je dis pas le contraire mais tout les trucs de gérer les filtres du masque et les munitions qui peuvent servir de pognon, j'ai l'impression que du vent.





> Ba 7 pour un jeu de merde c'est déraisonnable.


Je garde un bon souvenir de Metro 2033 (

Spoiler Alert! 


bon j'arrive un peu après la bataille  :;):  

) j'ai merdé les trucs d'infiltration avec mes gros sabots alors ça a été plus du panpan/boumboum mais c'était sympa même si j'en ai chié sur certains passages et que j'ai eu des bugs bien relouds, enfin je suis quand même allé au bout.
Le jeu propose quand même une grosse ambiance. Le 7/10 c'est pas trop déconnant je trouve et puis j'ai pas fait les stalkers alors j'ai trouvé ça plutôt original.

----------


## bichoco

J'ai fini Metro last light, il y a pas longtemps et je l'ai trouvé bien sympa dans la droite lignée du 1er. Alors oui c'est un jeu très dirigiste avec un level design "tout en couloir" mais ça colle à l'univers et l'ambiance est particulièrement réussi. Les passages en extérieur masque au visage sont bien stressant et les combats pas mal foutu, non ce qui est bancal par contre c'est plutôt les phases d'infiltration et l'ia bien à la rue.

Sinon en ce moment je suis sur The Secret World, je m'attendais à un mmorpg différent des autres lorgnant plus vers le rpg solo...bah en fait non pas tout. Effectivement toute la trame principale à l'air jouable seul (uniquement les donjons imposent le jeu en équipe) et pas mal de quêtes se font obligatoirement en instance solo, sauf que comme tout mmo on est obligé d'engranger les xp pour monter les stats de son perso. Le jeu ne proposent pas de monter de niveau , toutes les stats ou presque sont liées aux armes et équipements, sauf qu'ils faut dépenser de l'xp et de l'argent (beaucoup) pour  les améliorer. Du coup on se retrouve à arpenter la map pour faire de nombreuses quêtes fedex tout en tombant sur des groupes de monstres tout les 5m (et qui respawn au bout de 30s.
C'est dommage car les quêtes principales sont plutôt bien foutu et il y a des vrais phases d'enquêtes sympa (énigmes, recherches sur le net etc...) . Le pire étant que malgré le fait que ce soit un mmo on croise pas grand monde sur les maps pour démonter des monstres. A voir si je persévère encore longtemps....

----------


## Sylvine

> non ce qui est bancal par contre c'est plutôt les phases d'infiltration et l'ia bien à la rue.


Clara-Striluck, c'est pour tooooooi.  ::trollface::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Clara-Striluck, c'est pour tooooooi.


Gros nom d'actrice de pr0n ça.

----------


## Illynir

> *The Witcher*
> 
> A 1,39€ sur GOG, il était peut-être temps que je découvre la série. Ou peut-être pas finalement. J'avoue ne pas avoir assez joué pour me faire une vraie opinion, mais déjà quelques détails me chiffonnent. En premier lieu, j'ai du mal à me familiariser avec le système de combat, que j'apparente à un système de QTE là où d'autres me parlent de rythme. Soit. Seulement, c'est pas vraiment sexy pour le moment. Une série de 2 coups, répétable ad nauseam pour décimer les monstres, n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais de la partie baston d'un jeu. J'imagine que les combats se dérident lorsqu'on débloque des branches de l'arbre de compétence, mais je trouve que ça plombe le début. Bref, autre point, j'ai l'impression que je vais manger beaucoup (trop) d'allers-retours et de quête FedEX. Qu'il y en ait un soupçon, je ne dis pas. Mais au premier panneau d'affichage du village, c'est déjà festival. Ramenez X crânes, tuez Y vilains. Pfiou, c'est vraiment pas mon truc. J'espère que la trame principale s'articule sur autre chose que réunir <insérez un nombre> d'artefacts pour détruire le vilain et sauver le monde.
> 
> En dehors de ces points, l'univers semble sympathique, avec une larme de beaufitude dans certains personnages (la sorcière au décolleté vertigineux & co) et j'ai vu bien pire en terme d'écriture. Je sais pertinemment que les RPG / A-RPG sont parfois des diesels, avec un temps de chauffe parfois important. Aussi, vais-je continuer mes efforts pour essayer de découvrir un peu plus The Witcher. Mais avec un temps de jeu très limité et une propension aux jeux où l'action est directe, sans trop de blabla, je pense m'être vautré sur le choix (par pure hype ?). 
> 
> J'aurais dû claquer mon fric sur F.E.A.R. (ne cherchez pas le rapport)


Je te préviens tout de suite, même si j'aime l'ambiance et l'univers de ce jeu, des allers retour tu va en bouffer à la pelle ad nauseam...

----------


## Haelnak

Il risque même de craquer complètement une fois dans les marais.

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est toujours de la merde les marais dans les jeux vidéo.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu n'as pas aimé ceux de Dark Souls III.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu n'as pas aimé ceux de Dark Souls III.


J'y ai pas encore joué.

De toute façon, je sais déjà que Bloodblorne est meilleur  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

> C'est toujours de la merde les marais dans les jeux vidéo.


Pas dans *Gothic*   :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

> Pas dans *Gothic*


Ni dans les Zelda (Majora's Mask et The Minish Cap). Ni dans Dark Souls III d'ailleurs, ils sont très bien dans Dark Souls III. Dans The Witcher par contre, non. Mais je me dis que c'est fait exprès pour qu'on bénisse ce qui vient après.

----------


## Haelnak

> ils sont très bien dans Dark Souls III. .


Non. 
Je pense que le but est le même que celui que tu attribues à The Witcher.

----------


## schouffy

Les meilleurs marais sont dans Dark Souls 1  :Bave:

----------


## ducon

Ou dans Hexen.

----------


## SuicideSnake

The Minish Cap  :Facepalm:

----------


## Momock

> Non. 
> Je pense que le but est le même que celui que tu attribues à The Witcher.


Eeeeer... nan. Par contre ça marche pour le "marrais" de DS1 (le retour à lige-feu est un vrai soulagement).

----------


## Zerger

> Ou dans Hexen.


Y'a des marais dans Hexen ? JE m'en souviens plus

----------


## ducon



----------


## Warven

Ça semble chiant comme la pluie, ces marais (dans The Witcher)  ::|:

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça semble chiant comme la pluie, ces marais (dans The Witcher)


Chiant comme un marais peuplé de briquetiers.

----------


## schouffy

A *Hitman*, putain ça déchire.
Je fais un peu les tutos, c'est cool. Ensuite dans les menus je vois une fameuse Elusive Target. Je clic à tout hasard, je vois que c'est dispo que pour 37 heures. Comme je suis pas sûr de rejouer demain soir, je la lance.
Je me retrouve sur la map de Marrakech que j'avais forcément encore jamais vue. Je ne sais pas où est la cible, juste à quoi elle ressemble. On ne peut jouer la mission qu'une seule fois. Si on meurt, on peut pas réessayer. Si on tue la cible, on pourra pas la refaire. On peut pas sauvegarder. On a une seule tentative, y'a une tension de ouf et on veut ni rater une opportunité ni prendre un trop gros risque car dans les deux cas, ça veut dire game over for life.
C'est trop bien.
Et je l'ai butée  :Cigare:  (bon et avec une victime collatérale aussi, et c'était moche mais bon)

(Merci nAKAZZ pour m'avoir aidé à l'acheter)

----------


## Zerger

Toujours sur *Thumper*

Les sensations sont géniales, par contre, il y a un truc totalement con: la moitié des mécaniques du jeu servent au scoring et uniquement au scoring. Ce qui veut dire que si vous vous foutez d'apparaître dans le classement mondial, vous pouvez ignorer la moitié des trucs à l'écran, ce qui réduit grandement la difficulté des niveaux.
Le pire c'est que si vous ratez des combos alors que vous essayer de jouer correctement, ca vous file un score aussi naze que si vous l'aviez jouer petit bras en vous concentrant uniquement sur les éléments obligatoires  ::huh:: 
Ca me refroidit pas mal tout ça  :Emo:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Chiant comme un marais peuplé de briquetiers.


Bref, ça ne vous fait pas marais...
Désolé il fallait que je la fasse

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bref, ça ne vous fait pas marais...
> Désolé il fallait que je la fasse

----------


## Percolator42

> *The Witcher*
> 
> A 1,39€ sur GOG, il était peut-être temps que je découvre la série. Ou peut-être pas finalement. J'avoue ne pas avoir assez joué pour me faire une vraie opinion, mais déjà quelques détails me chiffonnent. En premier lieu, j'ai du mal à me familiariser avec le système de combat, que j'apparente à un système de QTE là où d'autres me parlent de rythme. Soit. Seulement, c'est pas vraiment sexy pour le moment. Une série de 2 coups, répétable ad nauseam pour décimer les monstres, n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais de la partie baston d'un jeu. J'imagine que les combats se dérident lorsqu'on débloque des branches de l'arbre de compétence, mais je trouve que ça plombe le début. Bref, autre point, j'ai l'impression que je vais manger beaucoup (trop) d'allers-retours et de quête FedEX. Qu'il y en ait un soupçon, je ne dis pas. Mais au premier panneau d'affichage du village, c'est déjà festival. Ramenez X crânes, tuez Y vilains. Pfiou, c'est vraiment pas mon truc. J'espère que la trame principale s'articule sur autre chose que réunir <insérez un nombre> d'artefacts pour détruire le vilain et sauver le monde.
> 
> En dehors de ces points, l'univers semble sympathique, avec une larme de beaufitude dans certains personnages (la sorcière au décolleté vertigineux & co) et j'ai vu bien pire en terme d'écriture. Je sais pertinemment que les RPG / A-RPG sont parfois des diesels, avec un temps de chauffe parfois important. Aussi, vais-je continuer mes efforts pour essayer de découvrir un peu plus The Witcher. Mais avec un temps de jeu très limité et une propension aux jeux où l'action est directe, sans trop de blabla, je pense m'être vautré sur le choix (par pure hype ?).


Un conseil, fais que la quête principale et ça ira mieux  :;):  ::):

----------


## ducon

> Bref, ça ne vous fait pas marais...


Bonjour, les gens.

----------


## Sylvine

> A *Hitman*, putain ça déchire.
> Je fais un peu les tutos, c'est cool. Ensuite dans les menus je vois une fameuse Elusive Target. Je clic à tout hasard, je vois que c'est dispo que pour 37 heures. Comme je suis pas sûr de rejouer demain soir, je la lance.
> Je me retrouve sur la map de Marrakech que j'avais forcément encore jamais vue. Je ne sais pas où est la cible, juste à quoi elle ressemble. On ne peut jouer la mission qu'une seule fois. Si on meurt, on peut pas réessayer. Si on tue la cible, on pourra pas la refaire. On peut pas sauvegarder. On a une seule tentative, y'a une tension de ouf et on veut ni rater une opportunité ni prendre un trop gros risque car dans les deux cas, ça veut dire game over for life.
> C'est trop bien.
> Et je l'ai butée  (bon et avec une victime collatérale aussi, et c'était moche mais bon)
> 
> (Merci nAKAZZ pour m'avoir aidé à l'acheter)


Ba ?

Je croyais qu'on pouvait plus faire ces trucs ?

----------


## CptProut

> Ba ?
> 
> Je croyais qu'on pouvait plus faire ces trucs ?


on peut pas faire les ancien mais de nouveau sont ajouter regulierement.

----------


## schouffy

Pour l'instant oui.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sur pc :
. *gta san andreas* : jamais finis, j'ai perdu à chaque fois mes saves quand je l'avais sur xbox ou ps2. Du coup j'essaye de le boucler.

. *Grim fadango*  : point & click gagné sur ce forum, j'adore l'ambiance, le personnage principal, l'univers. Or c'est un p&click des années 90, un peu bête et méchant sur certains aspects. C'est un peu comme résident evil, on peut galérer connement pour trouver quel objet va où, que chercher à quel endroit... Du coup, je me tartine pas, je regarde la soluce. En cela, je suis bien content que les point and click modernes comme ceux de telltale nous fassent moins poireauter à chercher 2h après un item ou une porte secrète pour continuer l'histoire. 

Sur ps4 :

*rise of tomb raider* : C'est beau, efficace, on a une histoire efficace digne du reboot donc c'est basique. Mais j'aime beaucoup. Je note la présence de microlag dans le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est ma ps4 (elle n'a qu'un an) ou si c'est le jeu installé sur disque dur.


Aide/conseils :  J'hésite à prendre Uncharted 4, qui serait dans la même verve, sauf que j'ai jamais joué à un Uncharted donc je ne sais pas si l'histoire se suffit à elle même. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas fait tomb raider (de 2013), celui là ne nécessite pas d'y avoir joué pour comprendre l'histoire.

----------


## schouffy

Tu vas manquer plein de petits clins d'oeil mais rien de grave pour Uncharted.

----------


## UndeadThings

> *rise of tomb raider* : C'est beau, efficace, on a une histoire efficace digne du reboot donc c'est basique. Mais j'aime beaucoup. Je note la présence de microlag dans le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est ma ps4 (elle n'a qu'un an) ou si c'est le jeu installé sur disque dur.


Mais c'est quoi le soucis du reboot? je trouve ça correcte, ça manque juste de dinosaure.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Sur pc :
> . *gta san andreas* : jamais finis, j'ai perdu à chaque fois mes saves quand je l'avais sur xbox ou ps2. Du coup j'essaye de le boucler.
> 
> . *Grim fadango*  : point & click gagné sur ce forum, j'adore l'ambiance, le personnage principal, l'univers. Or c'est un p&click des années 90, un peu bête et méchant sur certains aspects. C'est un peu comme résident evil, on peut galérer connement pour trouver quel objet va où, que chercher à quel endroit... Du coup, je me tartine pas, je regarde la soluce. En cela, je suis bien content que les point and click modernes comme ceux de telltale nous fassent moins poireauter à chercher 2h après un item ou une porte secrète pour continuer l'histoire. 
> 
> Sur ps4 :
> 
> *rise of tomb raider* : C'est beau, efficace, on a une histoire efficace digne du reboot donc c'est basique. Mais j'aime beaucoup. Je note la présence de microlag dans le jeu. Je ne sais pas si c'est ma ps4 (elle n'a qu'un an) ou si c'est le jeu installé sur disque dur.
> 
> ...


Tu peux prendre la Uncharted Collection si tu veux faire les autres avant le 4.

Autant pour les autres, j'aurais dit que c'était pas la peine de faire le 2 pour jouer au 3 par exemple mais le truc, c'est U4, c'est la conclusion et je pense qu'il y a une plus value si tu as fait les autres avant.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Mais c'est quoi le soucis du reboot? je trouve ça correcte, ça manque juste de dinosaure.


Justement aucun, c'est juste basique : Lara a un indice sur l'existence avec un artefact, elle s'y rend, elle lutte contre un groupe armé de méchants pas beau déjà sur place.

Sinon merci suicide snake et schouffy, après tomb raider et last gardian (sans doute) je m’intéresserais peut être à uncharted.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais c'est quoi le soucis du reboot? je trouve ça correcte, ça manque juste de dinosaure.


Pour ça t'as Turok.  :;):

----------


## ptitjoueur

*Dishonored 2*. J’adore, je surkiffe. ::wub::  Mais qu’est ce que je suis nul à chier.

Je me fous sur une corniche qui surplombe la zone. Je sors la longue vue (  ::trollface:: ) et je me tape une stratégie de fou. Je planifie au poil de cul ce que je vais faire. Ce garde là dans une benne, puis saut de 5 mètres, arrachage de gosier, je prends possession d’un rat, apparition surprise, double kill. Dans ma tête, ça fonctionne pas trop mal. 

Alors je me lance (après un F5). Je tombe comme une merde (trop haut), loupe le garde (tape dans un pylône), tire une balle (parce que j’inverse clic gauche et droit avec ces armes inversés), rameute 10 péquins, me fait éviscérer, fais un blink de 5 mètres dans le vide… 

Et ce qui est génial, c’est que lorsque je recharge pour digérer mon lamentable échec, je me rend compte qu’il y a toujours une dizaine (voir beaucoup plus) d’autres possibilités pour passer la zone et se chier en beauté de dizaines de façons différentes également. Ce jeu est une perle. Un des rares qui te pousse à être moins mauvais (en ce qui me concerne). GOTY 2016

----------


## FrousT

Ah oui pour les armes j'ai changé les cliques de la souris dessuite (j'ai pas compris pourquoi ils ont inversés ca entre le 1 et le 2...)

----------


## Gloppy

> *Dishonored 2*. J’adore, je surkiffe. Mais qu’est ce que je suis nul à chier.
> [...] GOTY 2016


Tu en parles fort bien ! (Mais je vais patienter jusqu'à une future édition complète et débugguée à prix réduit).

----------


## ptitjoueur

Je n'ai pas rencontré beaucoup de bugs. En tout cas, aucun qui ne m'ait empêché de me vautrer lamentablement. :;):

----------


## Narushima

*Ace Tennis 64*

Petit jeu de tennis tout simple issu d'une _Game Jam_, se joue à la manette avec un seul bouton d'action. Manque un mode multi, à part ça c'est parfait.

----------


## Catel

Dernière mission de Heroes 5.

En facile, je triche pour me rajouter deux cents dragons.

Ca suffit pas.  :^_^:

----------


## Baalim

> *Ace Tennis 64*
> 
> Petit jeu de tennis tout simple issu d'une _Game Jam_, se joue à la manette avec un seul bouton d'action. Manque un mode multi, à part ça c'est parfait.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b0a...9bafa7bf1d.jpg


Ah, ça m'intéresse !

----------


## Harvester

Euh... Il a dit que le jeu est bien, hein !

----------


## Baalim

> Euh... Il a dit que le jeu est bien, hein !


Et en plus, il est gratuit. Deux raisons pour que je m'en désintéresse en principe mais là, il est moche et rétro alors ça me rappelle le super tennis de la master system.

----------


## Harvester

> Et en plus, il est gratuit. Deux raisons pour que je m'en désintéresse en principe mais là, il est moche et rétro alors ça me rappelle les jeux sur amiga.


Fixayd.

----------


## Cannes

La je joue à South Park : Stick of Truth parce que j'ai plus grand chose à jouer et que j'attends beaucoup le prochain South Park.

----------


## schouffy

> j'ai plus grand chose à jouer


 ::o:  comment tu fais ? ça fait au moins 3 ans que mon backlog n'est pas passé en dessous de 20 jeux  ::o:

----------


## Cannes

> comment tu fais ? ça fait au moins 3 ans que mon backlog n'est pas passé en dessous de 20 jeux


Disons juste que j'ai pas un GRAAND budget dans le JV, et que la je me réserve pour Noel, ce qui fait que ma bibliothèque Steam est bondé de jeux très courts, ou répétitif. :/

----------


## Baalim

> Disons juste que j'ai pas un GRAAND budget dans le JV, et que la je me réserve pour Noel, ce qui fait que ma bibliothèque Steam est bondé de jeux très courts, ou répétitif. :/


Tu devrais faire un tour du côté du topic des dons.
Y'a des jeux très chouettes qui sont offert là-bas de temps à autres.  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Tu devrais faire un tour du côté du topic des dons.
> Y'a des jeux très chouettes qui sont offert là-bas de temps à autres.


Je viens d'arriver je vais pas gratter comme ça aha

----------


## schouffy

Y'a tellement de super jeux à 5€ ou moins que même avec un petit budget tu devrais être débordé  ::P:

----------


## Cannes

Si t'a des petits jeu à conseiller, je suis totalement preneur!

----------


## Baalim

> Je viens d'arriver je vais pas gratter comme ça aha


Bof, la plupart des jeux qui y sont donnés n'ont plus aucune valeur pécuniaire ou presque après plusieurs passages en bundle.
Les mecs qui les donnent en sont parfaitement conscients et préfèrent ça au fait de laisser moisir les clés dans leur inventaire.

----------


## schouffy

> Si t'a des petits jeu à conseiller, je suis totalement preneur!


Passe ici en indiquant tes goûts, le genre que tu cherches et ton budget max et on se fera un plaisir de t'anéantir tout ton temps libre  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Je viens d'arriver je vais pas gratter comme ça aha


Mais bien sûr que si ! Sinon à quoi ça sert qu'on se décarcasse ?

----------


## Cannes

Vous êtes trop gentil >o>.
Du coup pour la liste de reccomandation je suis principalement jeux narratifs, jeux d'aventures, quelques jeux de plateforme-puzzle (à vrai dire le seul que j'ai c'est FEZ mais ne chipotons pas), les rogue-like (Binding of Isaac, true love) et les pitits jeux ou la réflexion prime. Ou des trucs reposant à la manière d'un Firewatch. Oui, c'est varié. :° Donc woila, si vous avez des conseils, c'est très la gentillesse.

----------


## Big Bear

Je te conseille, entre autres, Gone Home et Her Story (même s'il y a quelques incohérences scénaristiques dans Her Story, le concept est intéressant). Mais il y a sûrement de meilleurs jeux dans le genre.

----------


## Cannes

J'ai joué à Gone Home qui a piétiné mon petit coeur en mousse (puis qui m'a fait plein de bisous) par contre Her Story est sur ma liste, j'en ai entendu parler un milliard de fois !

----------


## Big Bear

Her story, on dirait la série The Affair, c'est quand même du lourd ce concept. Le renouveau des trucs sentimentaux ah ah.

----------


## banditbandit

> J'ai joué à Gone Home qui a piétiné mon petit coeur en mousse (puis qui m'a fait plein de bisous) par contre Her Story est sur ma liste, j'en ai entendu parler un milliard de fois !


Life is Strange indispensable, surtout si tu as aimé Gone Home.

----------


## Catel

> Disons juste que j'ai pas un GRAAND budget dans le JV, et que la je me réserve pour Noel, ce qui fait que ma bibliothèque Steam est bondé de jeux très courts, ou répétitif. :/


Crée un compte GoG.  ::ninja::  En trois mois j'ai eu LBA 2 et Neverwinter Nights gratuits.

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai joué à Gone Home qui a piétiné mon petit coeur en mousse (puis qui m'a fait plein de bisous) par contre Her Story est sur ma liste, j'en ai entendu parler un milliard de fois !


Her Story et Life is Strange clairement !
En rogue-like, tu as le cultissime Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup (qui est gratuit)
En réflexion, Papers Please si tu l'as jamais fait
Et pour se reposer, Stardew Valley

----------


## Cannes

Zerger/banditbandit => Life is Strange, vraiment l'un de mes jeux préfèrés (entre fanboy, je me suis acheté l'édition collector pour avoir la super soundtrack du jeu)
Sinon, je ne connais pas DCSS mais si c'est gratuit je me l'installe de suite ! Papers Please fini à 100% et pour Stardew Valley j'en ai entendu parler un nombre de fois important de la bouche de mes amis, jamais eu l'occasion d'y jouer par contre.

Catel => Merci du conseil. o/

----------


## Narushima

Il y en a plus que deux de gratuits sur GOG.
Il y en a deux, trois aussi sur Steam.

----------


## Zerger

> Il y en a plus que deux de gratuits sur GOG.


Tyrian 2000  ::wub::   :Bave: 
Jouez-y !!!

----------


## Catel

> Il y en a plus que deux de gratuits sur GOG.
> Il y en a deux, trois aussi sur Steam.


Oui y'a quelques jeux offerts mais je mentionnais surtout les cadeaux ponctuels. Plus intéressants qu'un Ultima IV je trouve.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y en a plus que deux de gratuits sur GOG.
> Il y en a deux, trois aussi sur Steam.


Oui y'a quelques jeux offerts mais je mentionnais surtout les cadeaux ponctuels. Plus intéressants qu'un Ultima IV je trouve.  ::): 

Au total depuis que j'ai fait mon compte GoG, j'ai eu les deux LBA, Gabriel Knight HD, Spelunky, Giants, Divine Divinity, Battle Realms, Rise of the Triad (remake), Akalabeth, Age of Wonders, Dungeon Keeper, Fallout, Fallout Tactics, Torchlight, Duke Nukem 3D... et j'en oublie peut-être  ::P:

----------


## Cannes

Spelunky est passé gratuit à un moment? wow.

----------


## Baalim

> Spelunky est passé gratuit à un moment? wow.


Pas tout à fait. Il faisait partie des jeux offerts passé un certain montant d'achat au cours des soldes

----------


## Catel

Ah oui ça doit être là. C'est dur de se souvenir de tout  ::ninja:: 
Encore que, je me demande si avec les "minijeux gog" (500 xp si mettez 10 jeux dans votre liste de souhaits etc), je l'avais pas eu pour rien quand même.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Vous êtes trop gentil >o>.
> Du coup pour la liste de reccomandation je suis principalement jeux narratifs, jeux d'aventures, quelques jeux de plateforme-puzzle (à vrai dire le seul que j'ai c'est FEZ mais ne chipotons pas), les rogue-like (Binding of Isaac, true love) et les pitits jeux ou la réflexion prime. Ou des trucs reposant à la manière d'un Firewatch. Oui, c'est varié. :° Donc woila, si vous avez des conseils, c'est très la gentillesse.


Si tu ne l'as pas, tu trouveras Faster Than Light et Terraria pour une bouchée de chocolatine. De quoi t'occuper environ quelques centaines d'heures.

----------


## FericJaggar

En mix rogue-like et plateforme tu as le magnifique *Spelunky* que tu as cité. La version de base non hd est gratuite.
Ou bien *Rogue Legacy* mais j'ai moins accroché celui-là

----------


## UndeadThings

> Si tu ne l'as pas, tu trouveras Faster Than Light et Terraria pour une bouchée de chocolatine. De quoi t'occuper environ quelques centaines d'heures.


Je plussois pour FTL, une pépite ce jeu.

----------


## Cannes

Merci des conseils, FTL et Terraria sont connus au bataillon (ma liste de souhait), j'ai Spelunky et R-L jamais joué.

----------


## UndeadThings

Y'a aussi dungeon of the endless en rogue-like et risk of rain de sympa ou alors teleglitch.
Out There qui est un petit rogue-like dans l'espace, qui est a la base un jeu mobile.
Surveille le topic des dons, parfois FTL et risk of rain y passe.  :;):

----------


## Cannes

Pour Out There je  l'ai bien torché sur mobile aha.

----------


## Gloppy

Après la discussion autour de *GTA V* (page 226, c'est schouffy qui y joue), je me suis laissé retenter par la version PC, bien que j'aie fini le jeu sur PS3 quelques mois après sa sortie d'origine. 
Alors, oui, je dois admettre que le début est un peu lent et parfois laborieux, surtout quand on l'a déjà joué, mais après quelques heures, j'ai retrouvé l'enthousiasme et l'admiration que j'avais ressentis la première fois face à l'atmosphère inimitable des GTA, critique à la fois drôle et acide de la culture américaine au sens large, avec des références en pagaille, partout, dans les visuels, les dialogues, les talk-show radiophoniques, les séances de psy, les moments totalement WTF... le tout servi par une réalisation hyper solide et un souci du détail à la hauteur du budget pharaonique du jeu. 

Oui, il y a des défauts, et schouffy avait raison de critiquer la maniabilité des personnages à pied et le gameplay des fusillades. Oui, certaines missions secondaires sont un poil longuettes. Mais, à mes yeux, tous ces défauts passent en second plan par rapport au plaisir de parcourir cet univers, à la qualité de l'écriture sur le fil du rasoir qui rattrape régulièrement ses caricatures moqueuses par une capacité à susciter mon empathie. 

Bref, merci schouffy et tous les autres qui critiquaient le jeu, grâce à vous je m'y replonge avec plaisir (étant donné l'état de mon backlog, je ne l'aurais sans doute pas fait de moi-même).

----------


## schouffy

De rien, hésites pas à faire un tour sur le topic des jeux qu'on laisse tomber, tu vas relancer plein de trucs  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

@ Gloppy : je n'aurais pas dit mieux

----------


## Haelnak

*Day of the Tentacle Remastered*

C'est incroyablement mou mais vraiment. Les dialogues sont leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeents à crever, à tel point que j'espère à chaque fois que le PNJ va se dépêcher de la fermer un peu. 
J'aime bien les Monkey Island et j'ai donc pris celui-là parce qu'il est culte mais.... mais je me fais chier, c'est un truc de fou.  ::sad:: 

Après je n'y ai joué qu'une grosse vingtaine de minutes, le temps de visiter la maison de Dr Fred, donc je vais pousser un peu même si ça part sacrément mal.

----------


## Narushima

Tu peux pas cliquer pour passer les dialogues ?

----------


## Haelnak

A priori, non. J'ai essayé les deux clics (aucun effet) et la barre d'espace (<=> escape) puis j'ai regardé les commandes du jeu, qui indiquent le "point", mais ça ne fait absolument rien. 

Du coup j'ai lancé *Oxenfree* et l'ambiance déboîte !  ::o: 
Je ne connaissais grosso modo rien du jeu sauf le style visuel et c'est bien sympa sur mes 2h de jeu. L'écriture est cool et je trouve ça plutôt "flippant", ça fonctionne vraiment bien.

----------


## Narushima

> A priori, non. J'ai essayé les deux clics (aucun effet) et la barre d'espace (<=> escape) puis j'ai regardé les commandes du jeu, qui indiquent le "point", mais ça ne fait absolument rien.


Je me souviens que dans l'original, le point du pavé numérique servait à passer les animations. C'était super pour éviter d'avoir à attendre qu'un personnage traverse l'écran à pied.

----------


## Cannes

Oxenfree est vraiment superbement beau et bien écrit! L'ambiance pour un jeu de cette envergure est vraiment oppressants,entièrement d'accord avec toi @nAKAZZ o/

----------


## Akit0

Je ne connais pas du tout Oxenfree, c'est quel style ? Point and click ?

Au niveau des Rogue like si je devais classer ceux que j'ai fait du meilleur au moins "bon":
FTL
Isaac
Dungeon of the Endless (bon mélange entre rogue like et tower défense)
Darkest Dungeon (superbe ambiance,malheureusement trop répétitif)
Rogue Legacy (sympa sans plus)
Spelucky (je n'ai pas accroché beaucoup trop de plateforme pour moi)

----------


## CptProut

Bon je fait une pause sur *Hitman* pour tester le Free to play de Grasshoper/Suda51 : *Let it Die*

Okay petite checklist :

-Musique rock check
-Référence au baseball check
-Univers completement pété check

On est bien dans un jeu de Suda, j'ai commencé tranquille et lâché au bout d'une heure en pensant joué a un dark-soul like, et en poussant un peut je me suis laissé aspiré pour découvrir un dugeon crawler plus fin qu'il n'y parait.
C'est clairement pas le jeux du siecle, mais le coté dungeon crawler hardcore fonctionne très bien, toute les mécanique F2P son contournable avec un peu de skill. Du coup je rigole bien avec le cast de perso completement taré et la bonne difficulté du titre.
Si vous avez une PS4 c'est vraiment a testé  ::):

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bon je fait une pause sur *Hitman* pour tester le Free to play de Grasshoper/Suda51 : *Let it Die*
> 
> Okay petite checklist :
> 
> -Musique rock check
> -Référence au baseball check
> -Univers completement pété check
> 
> On est bien dans un jeu de Suda, j'ai commencé tranquille et lâché au bout d'une heure en pensant joué a un dark-soul like, et en poussant un peut je me suis laissé aspiré pour découvrir un dugeon crawler plus fin qu'il n'y parait.
> ...


Faut être abonné au PS+ pour y jouer, je suppose ?

----------


## CptProut

> Faut être abonné au PS+ pour y jouer, je suppose ?


Nope l'aspect multijoueur semble asymétrique et automatisé.

Tu attaque les base des autres quand ils sont pas la, ou tu peux envoyer ton poulain pourrir la partie d'un autre.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Nope l'aspect multijoueur semble asymétrique et automatisé.
> 
> Tu attaque les base des autres quand ils sont pas la, ou tu peux envoyer ton poulain pourrir la partie d'un autre.


D'accord, je téléchargerais ça alors, merci du conseil !

----------


## Nephizz

*Shin Megami Tensei 4 Apocalypse* sur 3DS: Que du bonheur. Le système de combat est excellent et parfaitement rodé, l'ambiance est géniale, le chara design aussi (bien que plutôt malsain parfois). L'ost est excellente et le challenge toujours présent même si la difficulté a clairement été revue à la baisse par rapport aux autres jeux de la série.
Je ne sais pas trop si je suis loin de la fin mais jusqu'à présent  j'accroche vraiment à l'histoire.
Par contre ça recycle pas mal de lieux et de musiques du jeu précédent.

A noter que c'est clairement le genre de jeu qui pourrait plaire aux PCistes endurcis qui vomissent sur les rpg japs et qui ne jurent que par Fallout en matière de rpg post apo (une espèce très répandue sur ce forum  ::P: ).

*Stardew Valley*: Je n'ai jamais été attiré par ce type de jeu mais je dois bien avouer que c'est assez prenant et addictif. Et puis c'est très sympa quand on a envie de jouer sans se prendre la tête en mode détente.

*Garou: Mark of the Wolves*: Quelque part c'est un peu con d'avoir payé 15 balles pour un titre dispo gratuit sur Fightcade mais c'était ça ou aller me frotter directement à des brutes qui connaissent le jeu par coeur. Du coup j'arrive même à gagner des fights en ligne.  ::lol:: 
Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu que le online reste peuplé très longtemps sur console.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai un pote qui connait un pote qui joue à *Vagrant Story*  ::ninja:: 

Je viens de passer le premier boss, un gros minotaure qui tape super fort et de super loin. Mon réflèxe à été de me dire "Ca doit être comme dans Dark Souls, faut le fuir". Après avoir tenter pendant bien 30 minutes à chercher des safe spots pour l'arbalète ou tenter de lui tourner autour, j'en ai eu marre et je lui ai foncé dessus sans conviction. Bah je l'ai tué, fallait bêtement l'affronter malgré les apparences trompeuses.
Du coup, je suis en train de lire le manuel pour comprendre tous les mécanismes de combat et ca a l'air super bien foutu !  ::o:  C'est surprenant de voir un truc si complexe pour un jeu qui date de la période Playstation 1 !

----------


## Haelnak

> Je me souviens que dans l'original, le point du pavé numérique servait à passer les animations. C'était super pour éviter d'avoir à attendre qu'un personnage traverse l'écran à pied.


Bah là ça ne fonctionne pas, autant dire que c'est bien pénible de voir Bernard mettre 15 ans à traverser un couloir.




> Oxenfree est vraiment superbement beau et bien écrit! L'ambiance pour un jeu de cette envergure est vraiment oppressants,entièrement d'accord avec toi @nAKAZZ o/


Oppressant, c'est exactement le mot qui décrit le mieux l'ambiance.




> Je ne connais pas du tout Oxenfree, c'est quel style ? Point and click ?


C'est un jeu "story-driven" avec des choix de dialogues (à faire tout en jouant, c'est dynamique) et un gameplay très simple, c'est assez similaire à Life is Strange pour le moment au niveau du genre.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Bah là ça ne fonctionne pas, autant dire que c'est bien pénible de voir Bernard mettre 15 ans à traverser un couloir.
> 
> 
> Oppressant, c'est exactement le mot qui décrit le mieux l'ambiance.
> 
> 
> C'est un jeu "story-driven" avec des choix de dialogues (à faire tout en jouant, c'est dynamique) et un gameplay très simple, *c'est assez similaire à Life is Strange* pour le moment au niveau du genre.


 ::wub::  Je fonce dessus  :Halmet:

----------


## Momock

> *Day of the Tentacle Remastered*
> 
> C'est incroyablement mou mais vraiment. Les dialogues sont leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeents à crever, à tel point que j'espère à chaque fois que le PNJ va se dépêcher de la fermer un peu. 
> J'aime bien les Monkey Island et j'ai donc pris celui-là parce qu'il est culte mais.... mais je me fais chier, c'est un truc de fou. 
> 
> Après je n'y ai joué qu'une grosse vingtaine de minutes, le temps de visiter la maison de Dr Fred, donc je vais pousser un peu même si ça part sacrément mal.


Pourtant dans l'original y'avait des options pour presque tout, dont la vitesse de défilement du texte. Teste un peu toutes les touches.

----------


## Ymnargue

> J'ai un pote qui connait un pote qui joue à *Vagrant Story*


 ::love::  Putain ce jeu. Que de bons souvenir.

----------


## perverpepere

> Putain ce jeu. Que de bons souvenir.


Alors NON
J'ai testé la semaine dernière.
C'est lent, très lent.
C'est moche, très moche.
Tu es jeté dans le truc et démerde toi (t'es jeté dans les combats comme un bébé avec l'eau du bain sans aide ni explication)

Bon oki j'ai tenu que 30 minutes peut être que la lenteur disparait après.

----------


## Warven

*F.E.A.R.*
Depuis *The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay* (2004), je n’avais plus remis la main sur un FPS solo/scénarisé, hormis *Painkiller* pour ses qualités d’écriture  ::ninja:: 

Premier point : je suis toujours aussi nul en FPS. 
Second point : je suis encore plus nul avec les assaillants de F.E.A.R. (en mode normal)

Beaucoup de choses furent écrites sur l’IA des paramilitaires de F.E.A.R. Comme quoi ils étaient super intelligents, super forts, super scriptés. Ils balançaient des grenades, faisaient des triples lutz en beuglant votre position à leurs coéquipiers et faisaient des roulades (le plus important). Je pensais quand même que c’était du flan (surtout le coup des grenades) mais quelle ne fût pas ma surprise quand je me fis botté le cul au premier groupe un peu sérieux rencontré (5-6 gus). Je suis resté accroupi, comme un fourbe, à attendre les types arriver à la châine pour les sécher. Au bout de quelques instants, une grenade ( !) et des gaillards qui te contournent, qui sautent, qui roulent (!!) tout en arrosant copieusement. Direction le menu-> Load Game. Je suis nul. 

Je dois avouer que les premières bastons ont de la gueule, quand bien même est-ce scripté. Certaines situations sont assez grotesques (un gars se met à ramper pour passer sous une armoire tombée pendant la fusillade alors qu’il pleut du fer de partout), mais l’ensemble est dynamique. Ca parle (trop), ça travaille en coordination (plus ou moins) et je me retrouve vite bloqué si je tarde trop dans un même endroit. Bref, pour un profane du genre, c’est un feeling assez sympathique. Du feeling, d’ailleurs, je trouve qu’il y en a pas mal dans les armes (ah tiens, j’ai joué aussi à *E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy*, avouant avoir aimé les flingues également), et dans les gunfights. C’est peut-être candide à dire, mais les impacts, les murs qui volent en éclats et la fumée impénétrable après une bonne session de tir au pigeon donnent un sacré peps aux phases d’action. 

Les phases d’épouvantes, elles, me laissent plus dubitatif. Parfois, c’est sympa avec, tout au plus, un petit coup au cœur. Mais souvent, c’est assez téléphoné. La radio grésille, la vue se trouble, olalala on va y avoir droit les copains. Bref, à voir par la suite mais je trouve cela plus longuet qu’autre chose. C'est probablement utile pour l'ambiance. D'ailleurs, la qualité du travail sonore est correcte. La musique est oubliable et anticipe parfois un poil trop les scènes (attention -> bagarre. attention -> jump-scare) mais c'est très acceptable. Concernant les bruitages (pétoires, explosions,...) le contrat semble rempli. Quant à l'écriture et au scénario, je suis une quiche en anglais mais c'est compréhensible. Par contre, c'est loin de m'immerger dedans et je pense plus à la prochaine bagarre qu'au prochain message sur répondeur ou cutscene scénaristique (heureusement pour un FPS).

Enfin bref, pour l'instant, je suis content de mon acquisition. Le défouiraillage répond présent, sans trop de blabla et l'atmosphère me change un peu des autres titres auxquels j'ai pu jouer (facile, vu le nombre). A suivre sur la durée, mais ça semble bien parti.

----------


## Nono

*F.E.A.R Extraction Point* fait à peu près la même chose, avec en prime deux scènes assez inoubliables, et une fin assez inattendue.

----------


## schouffy

Et Perseus Mandate est un super DLC qui vire un peu la partie horreur pour se focus sur les combats, ce que FEAR fait de mieux.
Faut pas oublier que le jeu a une douzaine d'années, à l'époque c'était pas encore vu et revu le côté épouvante/jumpscares et certains sont toujours efficaces aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zerger

> Alors NON
> J'ai testé la semaine dernière.
> C'est lent, très lent.
> C'est moche, très moche.
> Tu es jeté dans le truc et démerde toi (t'es jeté dans les combats comme un bébé avec l'eau du bain sans aide ni explication)
> 
> Bon oki j'ai tenu que 30 minutes peut être que la lenteur disparait après.


Je suis d'accord que tu es jeté à poil sans aucun tuto, c'est assez déroutant. Bon, en fait suffit de faire Menu/Manuel de jeu et tout est expliqué, mais le jeu cherche pas vraiment à te prendre en main dans la conception des niveaux et des premiers combats.
Les graphismes et les animations ne me choquent pas plus que ca, pour de la PS1, ca reste correcte je trouve.

Pour Fear, l'ambiance est sympa mais ca n'est jamais vraiment un jeu d'horreur. Half Life est tout aussi flippant et oppressant.

----------


## Warven

> *F.E.A.R Extraction Point* fait à peu près la même chose, avec en prime deux scènes assez inoubliables, et une fin assez inattendue.





> Et Perseus Mandate est un super DLC qui vire un peu la partie horreur pour se focus sur les combats, ce que FEAR fait de mieux.
>  Faut pas oublier que le jeu a une douzaine d'années, à l'époque c'était pas encore vu et revu le côté épouvante/jumpscares et certains sont toujours efficaces aujourd'hui.


 ::w00t::  ça tombe bien ! J'ai pris la version Platinium avec les extensions, justement ! (au passage: sont-elles jouables indépendamment ou faut-il finir le jeu ? J'ai rien vu sous GOG Galaxy, sans vraiment chercher cependant). Quant aux scènes d'horreur, je précise bien que parfois, ça fait son petit effet. Il m'est arrivé de sursauter une fois ou deux. Si 90% des events m'ont laissé plus ou moins froid, le reste a réussi à me surprendre. Cela étant, je ne renie pas la qualité du travail effectué autour. C'est quand même bien mis en scène (même si souvent, et je me répète, un poil téléphoné).

----------


## Nono

Les deux scènes dont je parle ne font pas forcément sursauter, mais elles font froid dans le dos.

----------


## schouffy

Fait tout ça dans l'ordre, c'est mieux.
Et ensuite enchaîne avec FEAR 2  :Bave:

----------


## Warven

> Fait tout ça dans l'ordre, c'est mieux.
> Et ensuite enchaîne avec FEAR 2


 ::o:  Tu n'aurais pas pu le dire quand il était en promo ?!  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Je le disais sûrement déjà mais tu n'écoutais pas  ::P: 
Toute façon il passe en promo tous les 3 jours.

----------


## FericJaggar

FEAR 3 (ou F3AR, oui le nom de merde) est correct à jouer également. Pas aussi bon que les deux premiers mais une bonne petite série B avec du punch, de l'action et un scénario qui se laisse suivre. Et il y a du coop aussi.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Les graphismes et les animations ne me choquent pas plus que ca, pour de la PS1, ca reste correcte je trouve.


A l'époque, c'était une énorme claque ! Et oui, même si la 3D époque PS1 est aujourd'hui carrément dégueulasse, la DA de *Vagrant Story* sauve le tout. 
J'ai refait le jeu y'a 3 ou 4 ans sur PSP. Eh bien, c'était très agréable à l'œil et aux petits oignons pour le gameplay.

----------


## Ckao

Vagrant Story a été un de mes rares jeux acheté day one toutes machines confondues. Quelle claque à l'époque!
Par contre il ne se joue pas en dilettante, faut avoir du temps à passer dessus et à consacrer aux mécaniques de jeu.

----------


## Pitchblack

> J'ai un pote qui connait un pote qui joue à *Vagrant Story* 
> 
> Je viens de passer le premier boss, un gros minotaure qui tape super fort et de super loin. Mon réflèxe à été de me dire "Ca doit être comme dans Dark Souls, faut le fuir". Après avoir tenter pendant bien 30 minutes à chercher des safe spots pour l'arbalète ou tenter de lui tourner autour, j'en ai eu marre et je lui ai foncé dessus sans conviction. Bah je l'ai tué, fallait bêtement l'affronter malgré les apparences trompeuses.
> Du coup, je suis en train de lire le manuel pour comprendre tous les mécanismes de combat et ca a l'air super bien foutu !  C'est surprenant de voir un truc si complexe pour un jeu qui date de la période Playstation 1 !


Rien que la musique défonce.
Je me suis servi de certains thèmes pour sonoriser de parties de jeux de rôles ad nauseam.
Comme le thème des premières scènes.



Et la mise en scène reste très sympa, même si les graphismes ont pris un sérieux coup de vieux.

Le jeu en lui-même a une logique un peu obsessionnelle.
Si tu ne passes pas un grand moment à crafter les _bonnes_ armes avec les _bons_ dégats élémentaux, tu peux fort bien te retrouver face à un mob et lui faire zéro dégâts. 
Pas "un peu moins" ou "50% de moins". Zéro. Ou juste un point symbolique histoire de t'humilier. Une école de la frustration.

----------


## hisvin

L'ergonomie est sacrément pourrie aussi...C'est même le truc qui m'avait fait abandonné.

----------


## Zerger

Bon, pour chopper les bons timings d'attaque et de défense avec des animations pas super fluides, c'est pas simple j'avoue  ::P:  (c'était mieux dans FF8 de ce côté-là).
Sinon j'ai configurer le pad pour avoir le stick droit sur les rotations de caméra, ca passe très bien.
Va falloir que j'avance un peu dans le jeu maintenant. Je me pris une rouste contre un mort vivant chevalier, je pensais pas que ce con saurait sauter et escalader des plateformes  ::ninja::

----------


## ercete

J'ai ressorti ma 2DS du placard pour les vacances...
du coup j'ai recommencé *Chrono Trigger* que j'ai pas touché depuis 15ans #MadeleineDeProust
et j'ai aussi *FF4* et *Zelda Phantom Hourglass* en attente.

----------


## PG 13

Spirit Tracks est BEAUCOUP mieux que Phantom Hourglass.

Ce gameplay minuté au sablier est absolument détestable et raté. Spirit Tracks corrige le tir de ce coté là et offre une aventure rafraichissante et très agréable dans l' univers d' Hyrule.

----------


## ercete

Merci du conseil PG13 ! Je changerai peut-être mon fusil d'épaule alors... à voir  :;):

----------


## nefrem

Zelda Phantom Hourglass c'est chiant, je suis assez d'accord avec PG13...

----------


## jeanba

Dites les canards
war for the overlord à 6,99 € sur steam, pour un vieux fan de Dungeon Keeper 1, ça peut le faire ?
Edit, et si oui, est ce que l'édition gold apporte beaucoup ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à *Grim Fandando Remastered*

C'était mon P'n'C préféré chez LucasArt et ça n'a pas changé, la refonte graphique est bienvenue même si c'est pas non plus la folie (par contre, y a des bugs et des transitions un peu foiré, c'est dommage) mais je retrouve avec plaisir Calavera, l'univers et l'humour si particulier du jeu.

----------


## jeanba

> En ce moment, je joue à *Grim Fandando Remastered*
> 
> C'était mon P'n'C préféré chez LucasArt et ça n'a pas changé, la refonte graphique est bienvenue même si c'est pas non plus la folie (par contre, y a des bugs et des transitions un peu foiré, c'est dommage) mais je retrouve avec plaisir Calavera, l'univers et l'humour si particulier du jeu.


Mon plussoiement se fait intense

----------


## znokiss

> Dites les canards
> war for the overlord à 6,99 € sur steam, pour un vieux fan de Dungeon Keeper 1, ça peut le faire ?
> Edit, et si oui, est ce que l'édition gold apporte beaucoup ?


Demande plutôt sur le topic du "Qu'est-ce que ça vaut ?", juste à côté.

----------


## jeanba

> Demande plutôt sur le topic du "Qu'est-ce que ça vaut ?", juste à côté.


Ok, merci, je m'a gourré

----------


## Herr Peter

Je joue enfin aux dernier élu de la sainte trinité du FPS de 2007: *Crysis* (les 2 autres étant Stalker et Bioshock).

Et je suis surpris en bien, moi qui m'attendais à un FPS "de bouffon", juste très beau mais sans grande consistance. Le gameplay est excellent et pousse le joueur à se servir de sa combinaison nano sous peine de crever très rapidement: nos ennemis savent tirer juste et une balle fait perdre 75% de notre armure (je joue en difficile), et il faut donc être prudent et ne pas hésiter à sortir les jumelles pour anticiper un maximum le danger. 
L'IA des ennemis, bien qu'elle parte parfois en sucette, sait au moins nous voir de loin et donc l'invisibilité (qui se décharge très vite) de notre armure prend tout son sens et n'est pas qu'un simple gadget.

Les armes ont de la pêche (le fusil à pompe est jouissif) et les map "ouvertes" (qui sont en fait des couloirs très larges) invitent souvent à réfléchir à 2 fois à son approche, et c'est assez plaisant. 

Il parait que la 2ème partie du jeu, avec les aliens, est décevante. On verra bien.

En tout cas visuellement parlant, le jeu tient bien la comparaison avec pas mal de titres actuels, même si certaines textures sont pas très belles (je pense notamment aux rochers). Et notre personnage a une putain d'ombre, chose qui fait toujours défaut de nos jours à trop de jeux à la 1ère personne (coucou Dishonored 2).

----------


## schouffy

Souvent dans les FPS il n'y a pas d'ombre car il n'y a pas de corps.

----------


## Nono

> Il parait que la 2ème partie du jeu, avec les aliens, est décevante. On verra bien.


Boah, c'est du Michael Bay interactif quoi. C'est pas horrible non plus. A part le passage avec les tanks peut-être...




> Souvent dans les FPS il n'y a pas d'ombre car il n'y a pas de corps.


Ou juste une petite mimine qui tient un gros flingue.

----------


## Euklif

> Boah, c'est du Michael Bay interactif quoi.


Par rapport à la première partie, j'trouve que ça dénote quand même pas mal.
Le rythme est clairement plus dirigiste et beaucoup moins libre dans les approches possible. Puis niveau opti, j'en garde un souvenir très mitigé : c'était jouable mais la perte de fps m'avait un peu soulé à l'époque.

----------


## Nono

Oui. D'ailleurs, je me demande si le boss de fin est jouable avec un GPU actuel. A l'époque, même en passant tout en low et dans la pire résolution, j'ai pas pu finir le jeu tellement il plantait. Alors que le reste du jeu ne m'a pas posé de problème.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est vraiment qu'il est gourmand mais ça ne m'avait pas choqué outre mesure, même sur ma 8800GT de l'époque.

----------


## Seymos

J'entame une seconde partie de *This is the Police*.



Spoiler Alert! 


La première s'est achevée au 174e jours sur 180. J'avais mon demi-million dans le coffre, la mafia était détruite, la mairie prête à être prise d'assaut... Mais mon contrôle du commissariat était en chute libre, les flics étant quasiment en révolte ouverte, la criminalité de la rue étant endémique... une équipe est venue m'arrêter, à une semaine de la retraite  :Emo:  alors que ça faisait trois jours que je tentais de maintenir l'ordre dans la ville avec trois policiers alcooliques et une morgue pleine... 



Ce jeu putain  :Bave:

----------


## Cannes

Ah j'en ai entendu parler mais au vu des critiques Steam le bombardant négativement je savais pas si il valait le coup :l

Sinon la maintenant je joue à *Shovel Knight*, jeu que je n'ai JAMAIS fini donc la j'essaye de me le finir d:

----------


## Seymos

Je verrais si la jouabilite sera là sur le long terme, mais j'y ai déjà passé plus de 20 heures. Pour 8€ c'est assez rentable.

----------


## Sylvine

Testé le weekend gratuit de The Division avec des potes, malheureusement on a pas eu beaucoup de temps et on a à peine pu voir plus que ce qu'on avait fait pour la beta.

Mais j'ai pu reconstater l'erreur monumentale de ce jeu : avoir choisi un contexte réaliste.
Alors moi je m'en branle, je suis capable de faire abstraction, mais un de mes potes a pété un câble à se faire tuer pour la 10ème fois par un mec à capuche intuable avec une batte de baseball, alors qu'exactement la même scène avec un gros extraterrestre ou un robot tueur serait passé comme une lettre à la poste.

Je comprends même pas comment on peut se foirer à se point là pour une production de ce niveau.

----------


## Haelnak

Même si faire des humains qui encaissent autant ça sonne bizarre, on ne peut pas parler de "gros foirage", la plupart des gens se foutent royalement de ça et font abstraction.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

J'étais motivé pour commencer Dishonored 2. J'ai fais le prologue mais après j'ai commis l'erreur de rejeter un coup d'oeil à ma partie de DA:I. J'ai passé le WE dessus!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme112

:tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

> Testé le weekend gratuit de The Division avec des potes, malheureusement on a pas eu beaucoup de temps et on a à peine pu voir plus que ce qu'on avait fait pour la beta.
> 
> Mais j'ai pu reconstater l'erreur monumentale de ce jeu : avoir choisi un contexte réaliste.
> Alors moi je m'en branle, je suis capable de faire abstraction, mais un de mes potes a pété un câble à se faire tuer pour la 10ème fois par un mec à capuche intuable avec une batte de baseball, alors qu'exactement la même scène avec un gros extraterrestre ou un robot tueur serait passé comme une lettre à la poste.
> 
> Je comprends même pas comment on peut se foirer à se point là pour une production de ce niveau.


Même contexte, j'aime bien l'ambiance, graphiquement c'est propre mais les mécaniques RPG/MMO ça colle pas trop au contexte réaliste, je trouve. Cela dit en parcourant l'ensemble avec un pote Steam j'ai trouvé ça divertissant, je le prendrais peut-être pendant une baisse plus conséquente. Genre à 12 euros, pour tester la Dark Zone au moins.

----------


## schouffy

> J'étais motivé pour commencer Dishonored 2. J'ai fais le prologue mais après j'ai commis l'erreur de rejeter un coup d'oeil à ma partie de DA:I. J'ai passé le WE dessus!


Le topic des confessions honteuses c'est à côté...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Non, c'est pas honteux. J'adore DA:I et j'assume.  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Pitchblack

Par la grace d'un canard généreux, je teste "*Cook Serve Delicious*" et dans son genre c'est juste excellent. On est dans la quintessence du Diner Dash : gérer les priorités d'arrivée des clients, la confection des plats, les corvées, etc. 

L'interface est nickel, on peut y jouer au clavier comme au pad.

L'action est assez variée, prend en compte les périodes de rush, les inspections surprise du service de l'hygiène, divers petits évènements en cours de journée...
La gestion de son boui-boui a une certaine profondeur : besoin de renouveler les menus sur une base régulière, de choisir si on fait dans le graillon ou le bio, plutôt snack-bar ou plutôt resto ; possibilité de faire des paris et autres prises de risques pour rentabiliser une journée...

La difficulté est très bien gérée, d'autant que chaque recette a sa "gestuelle"/combo de touche particulière : on peut fort bien se concentrer sur quelques recettes qu'on arrive à sortir facilement, et insérer au fur et à mesure des tâches plus difficiles.

Enfin, on peut faire du coop en local aussi bien en campagne qu'en mode libre. Dans ce cas, les tâches se divisent entre le cuiston/tâcheron, et celui qui gère les clients et envoie les commandes au fur et à mesure. Les rôles sont inégaux (gérer les commandes est un peu plus simple) mais ça fonctionne bien, et sur les moments de rush on s'y croirait "une pizza bacon-saucisse-fromage pour la 2; une bière pour le monsieur, et une lasagne à venir".
En coop locale, les gosses ont bien accroché et tout le monde a pu jouer (à 7 ans elle envoyait les commandes pour son frère cuistot de 10 ans).

Fortement recommandé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Également en cours de test familial "*Puzzle Agent*" de chez TellTale.

Petite enquête policière dont chaque étape est rythmée par un mini-jeu de puzzle, et en la matière on a de tout : des grilles de déduction, des jeux d'observation, de l'objet caché, etc. La difficulté est plutôt bien dosée, et la variété assez bonne.

Qualité supplémentaire, c'est l'univers du jeu qui fait furieusement penser à Fargo : même bourgade du Minnesota, mêmes personnages décalé-ploucs, quelques bons dialogues à base de "Yup" et de "Nope". 

Vraiment pas mal !

----------


## esprex

En ce moment je fais *Tales from the Borderlands*, et c'est top.

Les personnages sont vraiment bons, l'histoire est sympa, l'humour toujours aussi présent et bon (à la borderlands). Vraiment très bien, je le met au même niveau que Wolf Among Us que j'avais également adoré et au dessus de TWD dont j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'attacher aux personnages (comme la série que je trouve à chier).

J'en suis à la moitié de l'épisode 2, j'espère que c'est aussi bon jusqu'à la fin.

----------


## Ivano

> Par la grace d'un canard généreux, je teste "*Cook Serve Delicious*" et dans son genre c'est juste excellent.


Pareil, j'ai vraiment trouvé ça super. J'attends la sortie du 2 (en 2017 a priori) pour me remettre aux fourneaux.

----------


## Sylvine

> la plupart des gens se foutent royalement de ça et font abstraction.


Ba tu vois, je pense pas.

Non, pas la moindre preuve pour appuyer ça, et le jeu a l'air d'avoir plutôt bien marché, donc visiblement beaucoup de joueurs ont effectivement pu faire abstraction.
Mais je pense que même parmi les acheteurs satisfaits du jeu, il y en a une part importante qui a au moins tiqué au début et qui a dû franchir un cap avant de vraiment pouvoir apprécier le jeu. 
Parce qu'il s'agit pas simplement d'un détail qu'on aime ou pas, l'emballage du jeu c'est pas que pour faire joli, c'est ce qui va conditionner ton premier contact avec le jeu, ça va forger des attentes et les développeurs doivent jouer avec ça pour faire comprendre le jeu.


Ces deux images montrent exactement la même chose pour des jeux assez similaires dans leur structures (deux FPS multi compétitifs basés sur des classes complémentaires), pourtant juste en les regardant j'ai déjà réussi à cerner les deux.



Et je parle de gros foirage parce que je considère que quand il y a tellement de fric en jeu on peut pas se permettre de faire ça, on dirait une bande d'amateurs qui avaient une idée de scénario en tête et qui ont bricolé un jeu autour.




> Non, c'est pas honteux


C'est malheureusement pas à toi d'en juger.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

> En ce moment je fais *Tales from the Borderlands*, et c'est top.
> 
> Les personnages sont vraiment bons, l'histoire est sympa, l'humour toujours aussi présent et bon (à la borderlands). Vraiment très bien, je le met au même niveau que Wolf Among Us que j'avais également adoré et au dessus de TWD dont j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'attacher aux personnages (comme la série que je trouve à chier).
> 
> J'en suis à la moitié de l'épisode 2, j'espère que c'est aussi bon jusqu'à la fin.


Chaque épisode sera plus épique que le précédent  :;):

----------


## CptProut

> Chaque épisode sera plus épique que le précédent


Et la BO est juste nickel  :Bave: 

Contrairement a furi  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

> Chaque épisode sera plus épique que le précédent


 :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

> Et la BO est juste nickel 
> 
> Contrairement a furi


Furi m'a appris à esquiver les attaques futiles sans risposter :zen:

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Grow Up*
Cette saloperie souffre du même défaut que son aîné, à savoir que sous ses airs de bac à sable open-world, dès que vous faites pousser quelques branches de trop, le jeu se met à crasher toutes les 3 minutes.

----------


## Sylvine

Va falloir que tu te rendes à l'évidence, t'es la seule personne au monde qui fait ça.

----------


## Cannes

Futur botaniste. 

Je viens de à l'instant de jouer un peu à *Jurassik Park : The Game*. A cause d'un QTE foireux (j'ai DL le jeu 4 fois pour voir si c'était mon PC ou le jeu, toujours le même bug), je peux plus avancer. Youhou. (wut ce système de médaille)

----------


## Nono

> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../TF2_Group.jpghttp://www.xarkteam.fr/wp-content/up...ege_-17145.jpg
> 
> Ces deux images montrent exactement la même chose pour des jeux assez similaires dans leur structures (deux FPS multi compétitifs basés sur des classes complémentaires), pourtant juste en les regardant j'ai déjà réussi à cerner les deux.


Moi aussi. Il y en a un qui est lisible et l'autre non.

----------


## Haelnak

> Et je parle de gros foirage parce que je considère que quand il y a tellement de fric en jeu on peut pas se permettre de faire ça, on dirait une bande d'amateurs qui avaient une idée de scénario en tête et qui ont bricolé un jeu autour.


On dirait surtout des développeurs qui voulaient un truc post apo "réaliste" mais un gameplay basé sur le loot.
Ce n'est pas plus "incohérent" que des araignées/gobelins en mousse à qui tu dois coller 10 coups d'épée dans un jeu fantasy au final.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas un problème de cohérence, c'est un problème d'attente du public.

Et le fait que les ennemis soient aussi résistants c'est pas vraiment lié au loot, si tu joues en difficile (et je conseille vu comme le mode normal ne présente aucun challenge) contre des ennemis de ton niveau, il faut un chargeur pour tuer un ennemi de base, sans aucune exagération.

----------


## Haelnak

> Et le fait que les ennemis soient aussi résistants c'est pas vraiment lié au loot, si tu joues en difficile (et je conseille vu comme le mode normal ne présente aucun challenge) contre des ennemis de ton niveau, il faut un chargeur pour tuer un ennemi de base, sans aucune exagération.


Je sais, j'ai le jeu.
Et moi aussi ça m'a fait un peu bizarre de devoir coller 12 balles à un Stoon énervé en train de courir avec une batte de baseball, mais je savais à quoi m'attendre.
Le truc est clairement vendu comme un "borderlands-like", il ne fallait pas espérer faire tomber les ennemis comme dans un CoD/CS/R6. J'allais dire comme dans un BF mais il faut aussi coller 7 ou 8 balles dans le corps à mi-distance. 

Après je pense aussi qu'avec un côté un peu SF et des ennemis "infectés" à l'apparence moins humaine, ce serait mieux passé, mais ça n'a été un frein ou un problème que pour une minorité de joueurs.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Le truc est clairement vendu comme un "borderlands-like", il ne fallait pas espérer faire tomber les ennemis comme dans un CoD/CS/R6.


Faut déjà connaitre un minimum le jeu pour savoir ça. Tu me colles des images de The Division, si je connais pas je vais pas m'imaginer combattre des ennemis sac à pv avec des gros chiffres qui apparaissent à chaque tir.

----------


## Haelnak

> Faut déjà connaitre un minimum le jeu pour savoir ça. Tu me colles des images de The Division, si je connais pas je vais pas m'imaginer combattre des ennemis sac à pv avec des gros chiffres qui apparaissent à chaque tir.


Ouai, faut savoir à quel genre il appartient, c'est sûr.
Celui qui ne sait rien du jeu et le prend en regardant deux screens et la jaquette sur la boîte, il ne doit pas trop comprendre pourquoi Jean-Hipster avec son bonnet et sa barre de vie violette encaisse 3 chargeurs.

Après je n'ai pas dit que les devs avaient eu la meilleure idée de l'univers en faisant une espèce de HnS/TPS dans un univers à tendance réaliste, simplement que je ne pense pas que cette "incohérence" ait dérangé beaucoup de joueurs.

----------


## Sylvine

Même pour leur promo, la première présentation publique du jeu c'est ça :



Alors sans parler de modélisation réaliste des dégâts, et malgré la présence visible d'une barre de vie et de points de dégâts, les mecs crèvent en une à deux secondes sous un tir nourri.

Le pire dans tout ça c’est que même avec une direction artistique contemporaine réaliste il y avait moyen de justifier des ennemis très résistants, mais au lieu d'affronter des gus en sweat à capuche il aurait fallu se retrouver contre des soldats en armure lourde et chargés comme des bœufs à je sais pas quelle drogue de combat.
A ce que j'ai compris on a ça dans le jeu, mais c'est genre des ennemis de très haut niveau, mais là du coup c'est bien liée au coté loot/progression verticale du jeu emprunté au RPG où tu affrontes des rats au début pour finir par tuer des dragons.

Bref quelque soit l'angle choisi c'est une décision stupide.

----------


## Haelnak

> Même pour leur promo, la première présentation publique du jeu c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Alors sans parler de modélisation réaliste des dégâts, et malgré la présence visible d'une barre de vie et de points de dégâts, les mecs crèvent en une à deux secondes sous un tir nourri.


Tu peux jouer en facile, comme sur la vidéo. Et tu auras la même chose.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui et non.
Parce que même en facile, si je prends du contenu de haut niveau (ou si j'affronte un boss), j'aurais les mêmes aberrations.

----------


## esprex

Non, parce qu'en contenu de haut niveau tu as des armes de haut niveau, ce qui revient quasi au même.
Maintenant, si tu as du stuff de merde à haut niveau, là ouais.

----------


## Sylvine

Tu peux aussi accepter des missions qui sont un peu au dessus de ton niveau, sans chercher la petite bête c'est un truc qui peut tout à fait arriver à un joueur moyen.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Va falloir que tu te rendes à l'évidence, t'es la seule personne au monde qui fait ça.


Bé ouais mais bon voilà, personnaliser les différents troncs du jeu, par exemple en faisant pousser les branches de l'un en étoile, celles d'un autre entrelacées et celles d'un troisième à la verticale en fonction d'un cactus, ça me botte à mort. 
Là j'ai l'impression qu'on a la même limitation en nombre de branches que le précédent jeu, sauf qu'ici c'est partagé entre chacun des troncs qu'on peut donc à peine développer...
Bref c'est un concept qu'il ne faut surtout pas exploiter au-delà du nécessaire.... mouais.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba oui mais bon, c'est comme si tu essayais de faire des structures en empilant des cadavres dans un FPS, ou de dessiner avec des marques de pneu dans un jeu de course, c'est pas vraiment fait pour ça.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*walking dead s03e01* : (enfin telltale game) classique mais efficace. J'aime bien.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé The Witness, c'est pas super accrocheur.

Les puzzles à base de panneaux sont pas palpitants, on te laisse te démerder dans un aire de jeu très ouverte ce qui est toujours un peu décourageant et le jeu joue la carte du minimalisme ce qui fait qu'on a même pas une histoire sur laquelle se raccrocher.

On va voir si y'a un déclic qui s'opère à un moment comme sur Thalos, mais là le déclic c'était l'histoire qui devenait intéressant, les puzzles l'étaient déjà d’entrée de jeu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ba oui mais bon, c'est comme si tu essayais de faire des structures en empilant des cadavres dans un FPS, ou de dessiner avec des marques de pneu dans un jeu de course, c'est pas vraiment fait pour ça.


Les grow Machin, c'est pas trop fait pour faire pousser des racines ? 
J'abuse sur la quantité certes, mais je ne fais qu'utiliser le concept de base, le centre du gameplay (a fortiori pour le premier). 
Enfin bref, je torche la collecte de cristaux pour les 5-6 qui restent et /uninstall. Ca reste un bon concept.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les grow Machin, c'est pas trop fait pour faire pousser des racines ? 
> J'abuse sur la quantité certes, mais je ne fais qu'utiliser le concept de base, le centre du gameplay (a fortiori pour le premier).


C'est un élément important du gameplay, et oui, c'est le titre du jeu, mais en vrai c'est avant tout un jeu de plateforme et le cœur du jeu c'est BUD, ses animations procédurale et le système d'escalade.

----------


## CptProut

> Commencé The Witness, c'est pas super accrocheur.
> 
> Les puzzles à base de panneaux sont pas palpitants, on te laisse te démerder dans un aire de jeu très ouverte ce qui est toujours un peu décourageant et le jeu joue la carte du minimalisme ce qui fait qu'on a même pas une histoire sur laquelle se raccrocher.
> 
> On va voir si y'a un déclic qui s'opère à un moment comme sur Thalos, mais là le déclic c'était l'histoire qui devenait intéressant, les puzzles l'étaient déjà d’entrée de jeu.


Non the witness c'est de la merde over-hypé.

_Oui gnagnagna l'emotion_

Non

A la limite c'est joli et ça rentre dans la catégorie "oeuvre total", mais sinon c'est de la merde.

----------


## Shapa

Bitch, si tu pipes pas le jeu c'est pas de la merde, sinon tout ce que tu comprends pas c'est de la merde, et donc ta vie c'est de la merde. #fanboyWitness

----------


## CptProut

> Bitch, si tu pipes pas le jeu c'est pas de la merde, sinon tout ce que tu comprends pas c'est de la merde, et donc ta vie c'est de la merde. #fanboyWitness


The witness temps de jeu 8h  :ouaiouai: 

J'ai activé tout les putain de lasers, j'ai même trouvé la fin "meta"

J'ai juste pas fait le "defi" avec le puzzle en temps limité.

C’était chiant à mourir, mais beau, mais surtout chiant.

----------


## Shapa

J'ai 45 heures dessus j'ai fais tous les lasers, trouvé des zones secrètes, vu les fins. Et donc? Ce que je dis si ça t'as pas touché c'est cool, mais c'est pas de la merde. C'est un jeu de pseudo exploration avec des puzzles. C'est pas pour tout le monde, je comprends que certains aiment pas, mais de la a dire: c'est de la merde catégorique, ba non. Après t'es sur CPC tu te dois de representz en donnant un avis péremptoire je comprends aussi.

----------


## Catel

> sinon tout ce que tu comprends pas c'est de la merde


C'est pour ça que Terraria c'est de la merde (oui j'ai de la rage contre ce truc)

----------


## Narushima

Ou alors il faut comprendre que la subjectivité est partout et que quand quelqu'un dit "c'est de la merde", ça veut dire "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Une fois qu'on sait ça, tout se passe mieux.

----------


## CptProut

> J'ai 45 heures dessus j'ai fais tous les lasers, trouvé des zones secrètes, vu les fins. Et donc? Ce que je dis si ça t'as pas touché c'est cool, mais c'est pas de la merde. C'est un jeu de pseudo exploration avec des puzzles. C'est pas pour tout le monde, je comprends que certains aiment pas, mais de la a dire: c'est de la merde catégorique, ba non. Après t'es sur CPC tu te dois de representz en donnant un avis péremptoire je comprends aussi.


Okay je sens que je touche a quelque chose de sensible donc reprenons les fait :

J'aime bien les jeux de puzzle portal-like ( surcouche narration pour éviter la boite de skinner), alors du coup bim bam boum the witness c'est la hype ( surtout vu le boulot sur braid  ::love::  ).

Bref je paye mon jeu je dl et lance le truc et effectivement c'est beau, l'ile est une réussite, je fait la première zone ect ... et en finalité tout les puzzle sont pareil, au moment de laché le jeux je capte le concept de puzzle environnementaux.

Du coup j'ai poussé,j'ai fait des dessins, résolu des truc tordu, mais j'ai absolument rien retiré de ce putain de jeux, pas de frustration, pas de leçons, pas de gratification.

Du coup quand tout le monde crie au génie c'est bien mignon mais non, c'est juste une jolie interface pour un jeux flash des année 2000  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Illynir

Le sens de la mesure dans tes propos comme d'habitude.  ::lol::

----------


## Shapa

> Ou alors il faut comprendre que la subjectivité est partout et que quand quelqu'un dit "c'est de la merde", ça veut dire "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Une fois qu'on sait ça, tout se passe mieux.


Ouais mais j'ai envie d'aggro un Prt sauvage. Je l'ai pas dans mon pokedex  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

> Ou alors il faut comprendre que la subjectivité est partout et que quand quelqu'un dit "c'est de la merde", ça veut dire "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Une fois qu'on sait ça, tout se passe mieux.


Ca irait encore mieux si tout le monde disait "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Mais bon ça fait trois mots de plus à taper. Pour une phrase qui en contiendrait huit, je comprends que l'effort puisse paraître insoutenable.

----------


## CptProut

> Ca irait encore mieux si tout le monde disait "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Mais bon ça fait trois mots de plus à taper. Pour une phrase qui en contiendrait huit, je comprends que l'effort puisse paraître insoutenable.


Non mais après on se plain que je fait des fautes, du coup moins de mots = moins de fautes  ::trollface::

----------


## Shapa

Oh mais du coup y'a une solution facile pour faire 0 fautes! Je demande a un modo de suite  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Oh mais du coup y'a une solution facile pour faire 0 fautes! Je demande a un modo de suite


Fait le malin, rien que pour tes beaux yeux j'ai étayée mon propos  ::o:

----------


## Shapa

Masi moi aussi je veux te faire des bisous, mais tu peux pas dire que The Witness c'est de la merde. Impossibru!

----------


## znokiss

Non mais les mecs, on est sur cpc. 
C'est de la merde de dire que c'est de la merde alors que merde alors, c'est de la merde quand même. C'est pas l'autre merde qui va t'emmerder à dire que c'est pas de la merde vu que cette bouse immonde est une merde merdique infâme.

----------


## schouffy

Tu dis de la merde zno  :Cigare:

----------


## CptProut

> Masi moi aussi je veux te faire des bisous, mais tu peux pas dire que The Witness c'est de la merde. Impossibru!


Jamais  :Vibre: 

J'ai beau voir des cochon s’éclater a ce rouler dans de la merde, sa veut pas dire que j'ai envie de faire pareil  :Vibre:

----------


## Dicsaw

Ah mais c'est pas toi qui kiffe Lego Undercover ?

----------


## CptProut

> Ah mais c'est pas toi qui kiffe Lego Undercover ?




C'est pas un puzzle game  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

J'ai commencé This is the Police, j'aime beaucoup pour l'instant (jour 20). J'ai juste peur que ça devienne un peu répétitif.

Le côté gestion est très sympa, pas spécialement compliqué mais complet avec pas mal de subtilités. On est le chef d'un commissariat que l'on doit gérer de A à Z.
Il y a constamment des décisions à prendre et il y a rarement une bonne et une mauvaise, il faut simplement veiller à limiter la casse selon notre situation. Par exemple la mairie te demande de virer tous les employés noirs à causes des crimes racistes qui sévissent dans la ville, sauf que tu ne peux pas tous les virer légalement et tu risques donc des poursuites judiciaires... mais si tu ne le fais pas, la mairie risque réduire ton budget et tu auras dû mal à pouvoir gérer tous les appels lors du service avec le manque de personnel. Il y a parfois moyen de te dédouaner si tu fais quelque chose d'illégal et renvoyer la responsabilité sur les autres, par exemple la mairie, si tu as des preuves. Il faut donc systématiquement peser le pour et le contre et estimer les conséquences que pourrait provoquer nos décisions.

Notre personnage a une histoire, et cette histoire impact notre quotidien. En gros, on collabore un peu (beaucoup) avec la mafia pour diverses raisons, ce qui peut nous rapporter du fric qui servira pour plusieurs choses (falsification de preuves par exemple). De ce fait, il y a beaucoup de choses à gérer : les enquêtes, les interventions (on a parfois des choix à faire, par exemple en cas de prise d'otage donner l'assaut, envoyer un négociateur, cerner le bâtiment...), jongler entre les demandes de la mairie et de la mafia, faire des demandes à la mairie pour augmenter ses effectifs ou son salaire, demander à son adjoint de payer un indic qui pourra nous donner des informations intéressantes ou lui demander d'envoyer un agent en formation, demander à la mafia d'abattre un agent ou enquêteur pour X raisons, etc... Et bien évidemment gérer nos effectifs, le recrutement, licenciement, les congés...

C'est vraiment très prenant, je suis à fond dedans.

----------


## Chan

> http://reho.st/gif/3b2fc917b9e99dc6c...bd3c309f44.gif
> 
> C'est pas un game


Tout à fait.

----------


## Sylla

> Ca irait encore mieux si tout le monde disait "je trouve que c'est de la merde". Mais bon ça fait trois mots de plus à taper. Pour une phrase qui en contiendrait huit, je comprends que l'effort puisse paraître insoutenable.


J'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu bizarre...rajouter je trouve que avant de dire une saloperie n'atténue pas ladite saloperie. Puis si c'est moi qui écrit, évidemment que c'est pas l'avis de Jean-Gérard Plotequin.

C'est un peu comme de dire "tu sais, c'est pas contre toi mais...." avant de balancer une vacherie.

Puis bon, même avec ça l'autre répondra "je trouve que ton avis c'est de la merde" et ça finira tout pareil qu'avant.

----------


## LeLiquid

> J'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu bizarre...rajouter je trouve que avant de dire une saloperie n'atténue pas ladite saloperie. Puis si c'est moi qui écrit, évidemment que c'est pas l'avis de Jean-Gérard Plotequin.
> 
> C'est un peu comme de dire "tu sais, c'est pas contre toi mais...." avant de balancer une vacherie.
> 
> Puis bon, même avec ça l'autre répondra "je trouve que ton avis c'est de la merde" et ça finira tout pareil qu'avant.


Ça sonne toujours moins vérité absolue qu'on t'assène dans la gueule, ça apaise le débat.

Et c'est qui Jean-Gérard Plotequin ?

----------


## CptProut

> Tout à fait.


 :Vibre:

----------


## Chan

> Ça sonne toujours moins vérité absolue qu'on t'assène dans la gueule, ça apaise le débat.
> 
> Et c'est qui Jean-Gérard Plotequin ?


Le fils de Marcel Pignol.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Bisous <3

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai commencé This is the Police, j'aime beaucoup pour l'instant (jour 20). J'ai juste peur que ça devienne un peu répétitif.
> [...]
> C'est vraiment très prenant, je suis à fond dedans.


Merci pour ton avis, ça me donne une meilleur vision de ce qu'est le jeu. (Backlog oblige, j'attends encore une baisse de prix ou un bundle pour me laisser tenter)

----------


## esprex

> Merci pour ton avis, ça me donne une meilleur vision de ce qu'est le jeu. (Backlog oblige, j'attends encore une baisse de prix ou un bundle pour me laisser tenter)


J'ai essayé de pas trop spoil aussi, donc il y a beaucoup de choses dont j'ai pas parlé. Mais si ça suffit pour te donner une idée, c'est cool  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

*Far Cry Primal*, en mode Survie (amené par le dernier patch) et en difficulté Expert. Et c'est drôlement bien. Le craft prend une vrai importance, alors qu'il était assez anecdotique dans les précédents opus, et la gestion tendue de l'endurance empêche le syndrome « tueur triathlète sous amphétamine » ; les compétences les plus fumées ne sont d'ailleurs plus disponibles dans ce mode. S'agissant d'un premier run je n'ai pas activé le permadeath, mais c'est déjà assez balaise ; les ennemis, même les basiques, sont redoutables, tout comme les prédateurs, et se faire surprendre par la nuit en pleine chasse réussit à réveiller des peurs primitives, surtout quand les yeux d'une meute de loups se mettent à briller à la faible lueur tremblotante de notre torche (les nuits sont vraiment noires).

L'histoire est assez convenue mais pas désagréable. Le jeu est vraiment très beau et parfaitement réalisé (mention spéciale à la modélisation et l'animation superbes des animaux, dont on peut apprivoiser la plupart  ::love:: ) et mon seul regret, au niveau technique, est l'absence d'une météo dynamique qui aurait renforcé l'ambiance un peu « man vs wild » du titre. En conclusion, ce n'est pas la nouvelle référence du survival hardcore, loin s'en faut, mais la façon dont Ubi a revisité son titre AAA avec ce mode change complètement ma façon de le percevoir et de m'y impliquer, en gommant beaucoup l'aspect « parc d'attraction » qui m'avait gonflé dans Far Cry 3 & 4 et en lui donnant un peu plus de profondeur et de challenge.

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Far Cry Primal*, en mode Survie (amené par le dernier patch) et en difficulté Expert. Et c'est drôlement bien. Le craft prend une vrai importance, alors qu'il était assez anecdotique dans les précédents opus, et la gestion tendue de l'endurance empêche le syndrome « tueur triathlète sous amphétamine » ; les compétences les plus fumées ne sont d'ailleurs plus disponibles dans ce mode. S'agissant d'un premier run je n'ai pas activé le permadeath, mais c'est déjà assez balaise ; les ennemis, même les basiques, sont redoutables, tout comme les prédateurs, et se faire surprendre par la nuit en pleine chasse réussit à réveiller des peurs primitives, surtout quand les yeux d'une meute de loups se mettent à briller à la faible lueur tremblotante de notre torche (les nuits sont vraiment noires).
> 
> L'histoire est assez convenue mais pas désagréable. Le jeu est vraiment très beau et parfaitement réalisé (mention spéciale à la modélisation et l'animation superbes des animaux, dont on peut apprivoiser la plupart ) et mon seul regret, au niveau technique, est l'absence d'une météo dynamique qui aurait renforcé l'ambiance un peu « man vs wild » du titre. En conclusion, ce n'est pas la nouvelle référence du survival hardcore, loin s'en faut, mais la façon dont Ubi a revisité son titre AAA avec ce mode change complètement ma façon de le percevoir et de m'y impliquer, en gommant beaucoup l'aspect « parc d'attraction » qui m'avait gonflé dans Far Cry 3 & 4 et en lui donnant un peu plus de profondeur et de challenge.


Merci, ça donne bien envie. Mais je vais attendre une baisse un peu plus conséquente quand même.

----------


## wiotts

Je me suis remis à *Heroes & Generals*
La sortie "officielle", après plusieurs années de beta, a apporté son lot de changement (bons et mauvais). C'est pas super graphiquement, cela reste toujours un peu long en mode f2p d'upgrader son équipement, mais j'accroche toujours. Le mélange avion/tank/infanterie/snipe +  stratégie fonctionne bien.

Après il faut accepter le fait que les batailles ne sont pas équilibrées (et ne sont pas faites pour l'être), mais il est toujours satisfaisant de gagner une bataille en infériorité de ressource.
Point positif, le jeu a beaucoup de joueurs malgré toutes ces années, et donc on trouve toujours une partie relativement rapidement.

----------


## schouffy

> Merci, ça donne bien envie. Mais je vais attendre une baisse un peu plus conséquente quand même.


Je suis pas sûr que ça me donne envie moi. Dans FC4, ça me soulait de voir des animaux venir me grignoter les chevilles pendant que j'étais dans mon gunfight et de devoir m'arrêter pour les buter. Bon là c'est vrai que le cadre est différent, mais c'est pas gonflant/fréquent tous ces animaux qui poppent en random tel un alien dans le Nostromo ?

----------


## Meuhoua

> Je suis pas sûr que ça me donne envie moi. Dans FC4, ça me soulait de voir des animaux venir me grignoter les chevilles pendant que j'étais dans mon gunfight et de devoir m'arrêter pour les buter. Bon là c'est vrai que le cadre est différent, mais c'est pas gonflant/fréquent tous ces animaux qui poppent en random tel un alien dans le Nostromo ?


Sans le mode survie c'est relativement pénible (plus pour l'aspect zoo surpeuplé que pour l'aspect hostile), mais dans le mode survie ça passe crème.

----------


## esprex

Parce qu'il y a moins de faune en mode survie ? J'avoue que le mode "classique" m'a rapidement gavé, tu peux pas faire 5m sans te faire attaquer par une horde d'animaux assoiffés de sang. Bon ok, c'est peut être crédible j'en sais rien, mais toujours est-il qu'en jeu c'est casse bonbons.

----------


## Chan

Il te suffit d'avoir une bestiole apprivoisée avec toi (genre le tigre) et t'es plus du tout emmerdé.

----------


## Seymos

@esprex : t'inquiète pas, le jeu va rapidement prendre de l'ampleur et surtout devenir vraiment cornélien au niveau des choix au fur et à mesure que l'intrigue va se développer. Les mécanismes ne vont pas changer, mais tu auras de moins en moins de bons choix à faire  ::lol:: 

Je sais pas si ça ne diminuera pas la rejouabilite  (mon premier s'est terminé J174) mais en tout cas j'ai beaucoup apprécié la 20aine d'heures passées dessus.

----------


## GrandFather

Je n'ai pas joué au mode normal - et je doute que je le fasse un jour - donc difficile de comparer, mais Les prédateurs (et les proies) ne sont pas très nombreux en mode survie. Rien à voir avec FC 3 & 4 (rhhaaa, ces aigles à la con !). Peu nombreux, mais dangereux ; d'où l'intérêt d'avoir avec soi une bête apprivoisée comme le loup blanc, qui grogne dès qu'un prédateur (ou un ennemi) est proche. Très utile, notamment sur le territoire du jaguar, qui lui chasse furtivement. Les mécaniques de gameplay liées à la maîtrise des bêtes prennent vraiment tout leur intérêt avec ce mode.




> Il te suffit d'avoir une bestiole apprivoisée avec toi (genre le tigre) et t'es plus du tout emmerdé.


Ouais, les gros prédateurs font fuir les plus petits. Mais pour le coup c'est gênant quand tu les chasses pour les peaux... Faut trouver le bon compromis entre sécurité et récompense.

----------


## schouffy

Ça y est vous m'avez convaincu de pas y jouer  :^_^:

----------


## Pitchblack

Actuellement en train de tester sur de courtes sessions *Stories : Path of Destinies*.
Récupéré via une solde Wingamestore. Pris pour la direction artistique bien sympathique et le coté très accessible de ce action-rpg...
... et mine de rien je suis en train de bien accrocher à ce petit univers où une poignée de choix type "livre dont vous êtes le héros" font explorer une histoire classique mais bien troussée. Un run, qu'il finisse bien ou mal narrativement parlant (on peut faire les mauvais choix, se faire trahir, etc), dure une heure et aura confronté à 3-4 embranchements. Mais l'idée, à l'instar d'"Un jour sans fin" ou de "Lola Rennt", est de recommencer en ayant la connaissance des expériences passées. Le principe pourrait induire une grosse répétition, mais là où j'en suis une nouvelle tentative ouvre de nouvelles zones du monde à découvrir, inaccessible lors de la précédente. Le monde du jeu aurait donc tendance à s'agrandir au fur et à mesure des tentatives.
Un peu tôt pour se faire une idée définitive, mais cette première heure passée sur le jeu est séduisante et promet de belles choses.
A suivre.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça m'intrigue ton truc.
Mais à ce que je lis les combats ont l'air un peu bof et représentent l'essentiel du temps de jeu, ça ressemble à du gameplay de remplissage.

----------


## Illynir

Hum moi aussi ça m'intrigue, vu que les soldes Steam commencent ce soir si il y a une promo dessus je me laisserai bien tenter.  ::):

----------


## Pitchblack

> Ça m'intrigue ton truc.
> Mais à ce que je lis les combats ont l'air un peu bof et représentent l'essentiel du temps de jeu, ça ressemble à du gameplay de remplissage.


C'est possible, mais je ne suis pas allé assez loin pour ressentir la répétition.
Concernant les combats, il y a un petit coté "gestion du rythme" et positionnement à la Batman Arkham. C'est light, mais ça ressemble.
A cela se rajoute quelques choix tactiques en fonction de l'épée que l'on porte : épée de feu dps, épée de soin, épée de glace qui gèle les ennemis, et épée du vide (... dont je ne me rappelle plus la fonction).

Allez un point noir pour la route : le temps de chargement au départ est très très long, au point que je croyais que le jeu plantait. 
Et pourtant j'ai plutôt un bon PC, avec un ssd dédié aux jeux, et beaucoup de ram.
Quelques autres temps de chargement en cours de jeu sont aussi assez long. Donc pas terriblement optimisé, alors que le jeu ne nécessite clairement pas des ressources énormes.

Et pour relativiser encore un peu : je ne suis pas un stakhanoviste des action-rpg. J'aime bien le genre mais je manque certainement de comparaison avec les gros calibres du genre (les Castlevania m'ennuient assez vite, je n'ai vraiment joué qu'à SoftN).

----------


## Sylvine

> Hum moi aussi ça m'intrigue, vu que les soldes Steam commencent ce soir si il y a une promo dessus je me laisserai bien tenter.


Pas besoin de Steam. http://www.wingamestore.com/product/...-of-Destinies/




> C'est possible, mais je ne suis pas allé assez loin pour ressentir la répétition.
> Concernant les combats, il y a un petit coté "gestion du rythme" et positionnement à la Batman Arkham. C'est light, mais ça ressemble.
> A cela se rajoute quelques choix tactiques en fonction de l'épée que l'on porte : épée de feu dps, épée de soin, épée de glace qui gèle les ennemis, et épée du vide (... dont je ne me rappelle plus la fonction).


Ce qui me bloque c'est qu'ils ont une idée intéressante qu'on peut effectivement résumer à Un jour sans fin le jeu, mais qu'ils se sentent de faire rentrer un gameplay au chausse pied juste histoire de dire.

Tout le jeu devrait être construit autour de ce thème de répétition, par exemple un jeu de plateforme dans lequel tu vas finir par connaitre les niveaux par cœur et pouvoir les faire de plus en plus vite, avec des embranchements scénaristiques qui sont bloqués si tu arrives à aller suffisamment vite.

----------


## Sylvine

Petite partie sur Paladins (un des rares jeux qui tournent sur mon portable), ça part mal, quasiment tout le monde qui prend des persos d'attaque dans les deux équipes (et je plaide coupable, je me suis précipité sur le dernier perso qui est sorti, mais avec leur système débile je dois lui faire atteindre le niveau 4 pour avoir le droit de l'utiliser en classé).
On se fait démonter la gueule, j'ai l'impression que mes équipiers font rien, je meurs en boucle, ils finissent par gagner la première manche (il faut savoir que c'est assez dur à gagner une manche sur Paladins, la plupart se terminent sur une égalité), je suis à deux doigts du rage quit.
Deuxième manche, rebelote, on est parti pour perde, tant mieux me dis-je, finissons-en.

Et puis d'un coup le déclic, je parviens à faire un contournement audacieux, je flingue leur sniper qui en était à une folie meurtrière de genre 15 gus, et je commence à en buter 3-4 dans la foulée, ça galvanise toute mon équipe qui attaque d'autan plus fort, si bien qu'on fini par gagner la seconde manche.
La dernière s'enclenche, on les a encore plus défoncé et on a gagné.  :Cigare: 

C'est vraiment le point fort de ce jeu, des retournements de situation comme ça j'en vois quasiment jamais ailleurs.

----------


## Zerger

Y'en a autant dans OverWatch  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ba pas quand j'y ai joué en tout cas.

----------


## Zerger

Ca m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois de stomp la première manche avec mes teamates, puis après, tout le monde fait n'imp, les mecs en face réussissent tout ce qu'ils entreprennent et ca donne un méchant 1-2 au final  :tired: 
Le truc totalement inexplicable

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je viens de me lancer dans *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*, acheté grâce à la promo Steam. J'ai adoré Deus Ex, et vraiment bien apprécié DE: HR, du coup j'avais hâte de le lancer. Bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai focalisé sur tout ce qui ne me plaisait pas alors que je n'ai joué que quelques minutes : animations des personnages complètement ratés (avec les postures exagérées ridicules pendant les conversations), synchronisation labiale digne des années 2000, blabla déroutant dès le départ (mais qui est qui et qui fait quoi, sérieux ?) noyé dans le bordel ambiant ("ouais ça fait plus vrai avec tous les bruits de rue mal mixés" : ben non c'est chiant j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur les informations a priori importante qu'on me donne). Pourtant j'ai envie de l'aimer, mais j'aurais pas dû le lancer après une journée de merde au boulot je pense. La mission d'intro est générique au possible, je l'ai trouvée pénible (Dubaï, une tempête de sable, que des ingrédients originaux tiens, faut que je demande à Icarus si ça a une signification symbolique dans le jeu vidéo), et le jeu a fini par freezer dans l'appart à Prague. Bon ben ALT-F4, on verra plus tard  :ouaiouai: .

----------


## FericJaggar

Dubaï n'est pas du tout symptomatique du reste du jeu. Prague est très bien rendu, ainsi que les quelques autres niveaux.

----------


## znokiss

> je l'ai trouvée pénible (Dubaï, une tempête de sable, que des ingrédients originaux tiens, faut que je demande à Icarus si ça a une signification symbolique dans le jeu vidéo)


 :^_^: 
Tellement ! 
(C'est pas icarus, mais icaremag).

----------


## raspyrateur

> (Dubaï, une tempête de sable, que des ingrédients originaux tiens, faut que je demande à Icarus si ça a une signification symbolique dans le jeu vidéo), et le jeu a fini par freezer dans l'appart à Prague. Bon ben ALT-F4, on verra plus tard .


Il doit être en train de faire une thèse sur la palette chromatique des jeux utilisant dubai, avec un gros chapitre sur le vert.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Icaremag ouais, comment j'ai pu me tromper  :^_^: . Là en plus c'est combo gagnant : le sable, Dubaï, et Deus Ex ! Les developpeurs de Montréal qui sont devenus ses potes ont dû le consulter pour cet épisode de Deus Ex, et pour expliquer toute cette symbolique qu'ils ont mis inconsciemment dans le jeu ("Du vert, du rouge ! Allégorie du sapin de Noël, référence à la nativité, puissant ! Et vous béotien vous vous contenter de casser des murs avec les poings, c'est vraiment donner de la confiture à des cochons"). Ses analyses me manquent  :Emo: .
Bon de toute manière avec le week-end chargé qui s'annonce je reprendrais ma partie dans de meilleures dispositions.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Icaremag ouais, comment j'ai pu me tromper . Là en plus c'est combo gagnant : le sable, Dubaï, et Deus Ex ! Les developpeurs de Montréal qui sont devenus ses potes ont dû le consulter pour cet épisode de Deus Ex, et pour expliquer toute cette symbolique qu'ils ont mis inconsciemment dans le jeu ("Du vert, du rouge ! Allégorie du sapin de Noël, référence à la nativité, puissant ! Et vous béotien vous vous contenter de casser des murs avec les poings, c'est vraiment donner de la confiture à des cochons"). Ses analyses me manquent .
> Bon de toute manière avec le week-end chargé qui s'annonce je reprendrais ma partie dans de meilleures dispositions.


Tu peux le croiser parfois sur le topic de l'OMGB de Gamekult. Ses fulgurances sont encore plus drôles qu'ici.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Tu peux le croiser parfois sur le topic de l'OMGB de Gamekult. Ses fulgurances sont encore plus drôles qu'ici.


Joie ! Je sais ce que je vais lire ce soir pour me détendre moi  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Joie ! Je sais ce que je vais lire ce soir pour me détendre moi


Tu as beaucoup de pages à rattraper, plus de 1000 ! Mais je t'envie de tout découvrir, ce topic est magique, l'un de ceux que je visite régulièrement, c'est ma confiserie du jour  ::wub::

----------


## FericJaggar

Je viens tout juste de démarrer *Beholder* après être tombé dessus (sans me faire mal) par hasard. Le principe : gardien d'immeuble dans une dictature, il vous faudra espionner, dénoncer, exercer des chantages tout en nourrissant vos chiards. Bref, que du bonheur. Je frétille d'impatience à l'idée d'aider les Miniver et Miniamour dans leur lourde tâche de protection des honnêtes citoyens  ::lol::

----------


## raspyrateur

> Tu as beaucoup de pages à rattraper, plus de 1000 ! Mais je t'envie de tout découvrir, ce topic est magique, l'un de ceux que je visite régulièrement, c'est ma confiserie du jour


Tu pourrais donner un lien stp, j'arrive pas à trouver le bon sujet ::sad::

----------


## Baalim

> Tu pourrais donner un lien stp, j'arrive pas à trouver le bon sujet


C'est vraiment parce que tu demandes  ::siffle:: 
http://www.gamekult.com/forum/topic-...e-595446n.html

----------


## FericJaggar

Le Saint Cycle  :Prey:

----------


## Shapa

J'ai relancé Star Wars Battlefront et putain il est devenu pas mal avec les missions co-op, les nouvelles maps et tout.

----------


## Haelnak

Je viens de jouer à la démo de *Resident Evil 7* et, quand elle s'est terminée, j'ai cru qu'elle allait commencer...  J'avais ressenti la même chose avec le super film Skyline.
C'est super court et on ne fait rien à part se promener dans une petite maison, ça ressemble plus à une espèce de démo technique (assez crade d'ailleurs) qu'à celle d'un jeu en fait.
Chose assez gênante puisqu'on ne peut même pas dire que ce soit bon ou mauvais, c'est trop vide.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ouais c'est plus un teaser qu'une démo, par contre il y a deux chemins différents avec plus de gameplay et de pièces différentes pour le second. (Pour trois fins au total)

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai ramassé une cassette pour voir un flashback un peu foireux (lent et avec un mur invisible pour ne pas gêner la mise en scène) me montrant le levier dans la cheminée. 
Du coup j'ai ramassé la clé, traversé un couloir et essayé de partir. Fin.

L'ambiance peut être sympa mais on ne voit presque rien sauf deux jumpscares ratés.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai ramassé une cassette pour voir un flashback un peu foireux (lent et avec un mur invisible pour ne pas gêner la mise en scène) me montrant le levier dans la cheminée. 
> Du coup j'ai ramassé la clé, traversé un couloir et essayé de partir. Fin.
> 
> L'ambiance peut être sympa mais on ne voit presque rien sauf deux jumpscares ratés.


Si t'as envie de refaire la démo une deuxième fois, utilise le levier de la cheminée immédiatement lorsque ton personnage se réveille au début. (C'est un peu l'équivalent du Léon A - Claire B/ Claire A - Léon B de Resident Evil 2 à l'échelle de la démo, ça ouvre une route complètement différente et assez sympa avec deux fins possibles, mais là encore c'est super court)

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai fait le prolo pour ce noël, je me baladais dans un magasin de jeu quand j'ai vu Halo 3 pour trois euros et Burnout Revenge pour 9 (ça m'a paru cher sur le coup mais merde, j'avais envie d'y jouer, et finalement j'ai bien fait de le prendre parce que les prix sur internet c'est pire).

Bon déjà je vais pas trop m'étendre sur le fait que j'ai même pas cherché un seul jeu ps4, ces conneries de patchs et d'installations ont séché ma patience. La j'ai rebranché la 360, je mets le cd, miracle je peux jouer, la console de 2006 plus pratique qu'une autre qui sort huit ans après ("ouais mais c'est normal les jeux sont plus complexes maintenant", "on a moins de temps de chargement" => lel non).

Donc Halo 3.  ::wub::  Rien que le début pose les bases, on est lâché dans une jungle avec une petite escouade, au moins trois types d'ennemis différents à gérer dés les premières secondes de jeu, l'ia et les réactions sont trop biens, le gameplay est "carré" dans le sens ou il fait qu'un avec le level design (des ennemis en hauteur qui butent en un coup ? Hop j'avance à couvert, je bute une brute, lui pique son lance grenade pour l'utiliser sur l'autre). C'est très dur en légendaire, le premier niveau pourrait être celui de fin d'un autre jeu. La façon dont est géré le game-over permet des expérimentations sans perdre de temps (pas de temps de chargement, au moment de la mort ça repart instantanément au dernier point de contrôle).

Et Burnout Revenge, à l'époque de sa sortie c'était pas le jeu le plus impressionnant (ça fait portage ps2) mais c'est très propre, ça tourne au poil à 60 fps, l'audio démonte (comme toutes les productions EA de 2006-2007, Bad Company 1 c'était aussi de la patate à ce niveau), les bruitages sont tous bien répartis en 5.1 (le vent qui souffle sur les cotés  ::XD:: ). C'est Takedown moins axé sur les courses et plus sur le scoring.

Meilleurs euros dépensés de l'année.

----------


## FericJaggar

Tu t'es lavé les mains après avoir joué à un FPS au pad ?

----------


## Zerger

Je savais pas que ca existait les bons Halo  ::huh::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Regardez, il y a de l'humour de 2004 qui s'est téléporté dans notre époque !

----------


## Dicsaw

Bien, _ils_ sont déjà la.  :Cigare:

----------


## FericJaggar

::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

*@Dicsaw* Te reste plus qu'à tester Halo 4 et 5. Ils ne m'ont pas semblé vraiment moins bons que les "vieux" de ce que j'en ai vu. Et le 5 est très dynamique pour un FPS console.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'avais bien aimé ODST aussi, pour ma part.

----------


## Dicsaw

> *@Dicsaw* Te reste plus qu'à tester Halo 4 et 5. Ils ne m'ont pas semblé vraiment moins bons que les "vieux" de ce que j'en ai vu. Et le 5 est très dynamique pour un FPS console.


 ::XD:: 

Non ça ira, j'ai fait la moitié d'Halo 4, la oui c'est du couloir sans intérêt avec des ajouts de teubé pour faire plus moderne (le sprint  ::|:  et l'ironsight dans le 5  ::|: ) .





> J'avais bien aimé ODST aussi, pour ma part.


Ouais lui faut que je le prenne par contre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

ODST c'est un peu à part dans la série mais c'est peut-être le meilleur. L'ambiance néo-noir, la partie enquête en open-world où il faut éviter les patrouilles parce que t'es tout seul au beau milieu d'une ville occupée, l'exploration, la variété des missions plus linéaires... Et bien sur la musique:




Sinon il faut faire Halo 3 et Combat Evolved, (Excellent level design, de très grandes maps avec des escarmouches qui impliquent aussi bien de l'infanterie que des véhicules, sans parler que c'est probablement les derniers FPS à avoir des ennemis à la fois intelligents et très différent les uns des autres) le reste c'est bon pour la poubelle.

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais ODST est pas mal même si techniquement je l'ai trouvé à la rue mais ya de bon truc notamment le level design et les trucs nocturnes, ils auraient pu profiter de la pénombre pour pousser le concept d'"infiltration" un peu plus loin.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*No Man's sky* : reçu hier, visuellement j'aime beaucoup. En revanche le jeu peut s'appeler Mornes plaines interstellaires. On aurait pu croiser des villages, même rudimentaires. Les seuls "civilisés" que j'ai croiser sont des marchands ou des drones.
Mais j'ai peu d'heure de jeu.

----------


## Dicsaw

La démo de Gravity Rush 2: caméra de merde (beaucoup trop proche du perso, on voit rien), ça tourne mal, c'est blindé de bugs de collision, je comprends rien à ce qui se passe à l'écran.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon y'a des ajouts qui seront peut être bien utilisés plus tard ou qui resteront des gadgets, je sais pas. Le moteur physique est cool. J'avais adoré le 1 sur Vita mais cette démo donne pas confiance.

----------


## akaraziel

> Sinon il faut faire Halo 3 et Combat Evolved, (Excellent level design, de très grandes maps avec des escarmouches qui impliquent aussi bien de l'infanterie que des véhicules, sans parler que c'est probablement les derniers FPS à avoir des ennemis à la fois intelligents et très différent les uns des autres) le reste c'est bon pour la poubelle.


Y'a Halo Reach aussi.  :;):

----------


## Catel

> *No Man's sky* : reçu hier, visuellement j'aime beaucoup. En revanche le jeu peut s'appeler Mornes plaines interstellaires. On aurait pu croiser des villages, même rudimentaires. Les seuls "civilisés" que j'ai croiser sont des marchands ou des drones.
> Mais j'ai peu d'heure de jeu.


On est trop seul ou pas assez...

----------


## Haelnak

> La démo de Gravity Rush 2 (...) ça tourne mal,


Ce sera fluide sur PS4 Pro je suppose.  :ouaiouai: 


Sinon je suis sur *Season After Fall*, c'est sympa mais le nombre d'aller-retours est aberrant.

----------


## ercete

Je suis sur *this war of mine*, l'ambiance est excellente : gros gros point fort du jeu.
En revanche le jeu ne m'a pas donné de réelle difficulté jusqu'à présent, aucun de mes persos n'est décédé et notre petite barraque ressemble petit à petit à un xcom center.

----------


## Chan

*Dex*.
Les animations sont pourraves de la mort, c'est digne d'un studio moldave.
On a des phases de plateforme, souvent,  trop souvent, c'est super pratique avec la maniabilité aux fraises. 
Les ennemis sont cons, ils sont incapables de monter une échelle en plus. 
La bande son est pas mal mais c'est tout. Heureusement que je l'ai chopé en solde hier à 4 €. C'est dommage j'avais envie de cyberpunk.

----------


## Pitchblack

> *Dex*.
> Les animations sont pourraves de la mort, c'est digne d'un studio moldave.
> On a des phases de plateforme, souvent,  trop souvent, c'est super pratique avec la maniabilité aux fraises. 
> Les ennemis sont cons, ils sont incapables de monter une échelle en plus. 
> La bande son est pas mal mais c'est tout. Heureusement que je l'ai chopé en solde hier à 4 €. C'est dommage j'avais envie de cyberpunk.


T'es dur, il est limité mais je m'étais bien amusé dessus. J'aime bien l'ambiance dégagée par les décors, la matrice gérée comme un shoot, et le déroulement d'une ou deux quêtes. DEX ne vole pas haut, mais il n'est pas honteux.

----------


## Catel

*Technobabylon*

Offert par un twittos généreux.
Je note que la seule résolution possible est 640x480 et qu'il vaut mieux y jouer en fenêtré... Wadjet Eye continue dans la voie du pixel art, mais c'est un pixel art délibérément tardif, élégant, maniéré, le pinacle de la belle 2D de 1993 ou 1994 avant le passage à une 3D primitive qui était laide. On est dans l'inspiration de Beneath a Steel Sky, en somme. Et presque tous ceux qui font du "pixel art" sont dans cette voie, il est difficile de proposer quelque chose de plus arriéré commercialement style années 80. Y'a-t-il des "rétro" qui proposent les 16 couleurs d'un Leisure Suit Larry, par exemple ? Le seul qui puisse se le permettre est Ron Gilbert car son jeu ressemble délibérément à Maniac Mansion.

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de jouer à The Hurricane of the Varstray -Collateral hazard-, offert par un généreux anonyme.

C'est probablement le shoot'em up le plus bordélique de l'histoire.
C'était bien, j'ai tout pété... mais j'ai rien compris  ::wacko:: 

36 succès sur 108 débloqués lors de la première partie  ::O: 



Mes yeux au bout de 8 stages  :Emo:

----------


## Cannes

On dirait un Touhou.  :Emo: 
Du coup je joue à *Reigns* et j'adoooore ça. En plus le jeu me pousse à toujours faire partie sur partie comme le système de jeu est aussi simple que Tinder, littéralement (swipe à gauche ou à droite Non/Oui (sauf réponses plus subtile)), les personnages sont totalement délirant, et les parties sont super super rapides (allez disons 3 minutes environ en ne prenant pas en compte les moments combats). Mon nouveau bébé  ::wub::

----------


## Astasloth

J'ai commencé *The Last Guardian*, hier, sur PS4. 
C'est mon cadeau de Noël que je me fais à moi-même cette année (version collector donc).
Je n'ai encore joué qu'une petite heure parce qu'en ce 25 décembre, j'avais des obligations familiales qui m'ont tenues loin de ma console... Sinon je ne lâchais pas le jeu. 
C'est beau (même monsieur qui est un pc gamer master race blablabla avoue que "pour de la PS4, c'est beau"  ::P:  ). Trico est tout de suite très attachante comme bestiole. Son comportement et ses animations sont vraiment top. Et de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant l'histoire et l'univers m'intriguent pas mal.

Au niveau des contrôles, sur lesquels j'ai pu lire beaucoup de commentaires négatifs, à tel point que je m'attendais à vraiment devoir galérer pour le prendre en main, finalement c'est pas si horrible que ce que certains en disent. Certes, la prise en main du personnage n'est pas la meilleure que j'ai pu voir. Certes, les développeurs auraient pu faire mieux. Mais c'est vraiment loin d'être la catastrophe décrite un peu partout... Il m'a royalement fallu cinq minutes pour appréhender les contrôles.
Et quand j'en entends rager sur le comportement erratique de Trico, j'avoue qu'après cette heure passée à jouer, je ne comprends pas. Je n'ai pas eu un seul problème avec lui. Il se place là où je lui demande de se placer. Il m'indique souvent de lui-même le but de la salle. Il accourt dès que je l'appelle. Il tend même très obligeamment sa tête pour me permettre d'atteindre des endroits éloignés. Alors, d'accord, je n'ai joué qu'une heure, on verra à l'usage, mais jusqu'à présent je n'ai rien vu qui puisse m'énerver.

On l'aura donc compris, j'aime déjà beaucoup ce jeu et j'ai hâte de continuer ma partie (j'attends juste monsieur qui veut me regarder jouer...  :^_^:  )

----------


## LeChameauFou

Idem je commence *the last guardian*, et je suis totalement d'accord avec Astasloth.
C'est beau graphiquement, ça fait cell-shading. Pas besoin d'avoir de moteur frostbite ou je ne sais pas quoi pour rendre un jeu beau. Juste une bonne DA.

----------


## Aza

*Final Fantasy XV*

Quel plaisir de retrouver l'univers des FF. Je les ais tous faits depuis le VI, j'avais été déçu par le XII et le XIII (pas fait le XIV, mais c'est pas vraiment un FF, un FF c'est un jeu solo, bordel).

L'univers, la BO, la DA etc.... Que du bonheur. Les quêtes sont stylés. Les combats dynamiques sont biens, mais ne valent pas ceux de The Witcher 3...

Techniquement c'est jolie pour de la PS4, mais quand on est habitué à jouer sur PC avec un GPU à 400 balles, ça pique un peu les yeux :s (à part les cinématiques, qui elles sont à tomber, surement les plus belles cinématiques que j'ai jamais vu dans un jeux vidéo d'ailleurs).

Bref, j'y retourne, en esperant qu'il soit à la hauteur de ses ancêtres.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Pas besoin d'avoir de moteur frostbite ou je ne sais pas quoi pour rendre un jeu beau.


Par contre y'en a besoin pour l'optimiser.  ::trollface::

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Par contre y'en a besoin pour l'optimiser.


ouais les micro-ralentissements sont un peu chiant c'est vrai.

----------


## Chan

J'ai laissé Dex de côté pour le moment et je me refais Shadowrun Return.
Bon ben les combats c'est pas passionnant, mais l'ambiance et les dialogues sont vraiment très très bon, de plus les graphismes sont excellents et la bande son est parfaite.
Franchement c'est chiant que Dragonfall et Hong Kong ne soient pas traduit par contre.

----------


## Haelnak

*Inside*

C'est indécent de maîtrise, tant dans le visuel que dans le gameplay ou le rythme.
J'avais trouvé Limbo assez mauvais et sans grand intérêt, c'est tout autre chose pour celui-ci même si, au premier abord, on a l'impression de voir un Limbo 2.5D.

----------


## Zerger

Combien de temps pour le finir ? Tous ces retours positifs me donnent envie  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Combien de temps pour le finir ? Tous ces retours positifs me donnent envie


Une apres midi pluvieuse (4 heures).

Perso je l'ai pas trouver si ouf que ça, j'ai surement un trou a la place du coeur.

----------


## esprex

> J'avais trouvé Limbo assez mauvais et sans grand intérêt, c'est tout autre chose pour celui-ci même si, au premier abord, on a l'impression de voir un Limbo 2.5D.


La même pour Limbo, surtout que j'ai voulu le faire après Inside : j'ai tenu 20 minutes.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *Inside*
> 
> C'est indécent de maîtrise, tant dans le visuel que dans le gameplay ou le rythme.
> J'avais trouvé Limbo assez mauvais et sans grand intérêt, c'est tout autre chose pour celui-ci même si, au premier abord, on a l'impression de voir un Limbo 2.5D.


J'ai joué à *Limbo* sur Smartphone. Je me suis cramé le bout des doigts à force de devoir les laisser appuyer sur l'écran qui surchauffe à cause du jeu.

Bref, pas un grand souvenir.

----------


## Zerger

Je vous demande pas si vous avez joué à Dark Souls avec des clous à la place des joysticks  ::P: 
Bon 4-5 heures, c'est parfait, je vais me laisser tenter.

----------


## Dicsaw

> J'avais trouvé Limbo assez mauvais et sans grand intérêt, c'est tout autre chose pour celui-ci même si, au premier abord, on a l'impression de voir un Limbo 2.5D.


C'est quoi qui lui donne de l’intérêt tout à coup ? Parce que c'est la même chose que Limbo (hormis la technique qui a fait un bon en avant): on marche, y'a des scripts qui se déclenchent et des énigmes pour bébés.

----------


## esprex

Bah c'est Limbo en mieux. Plus beau, mieux réalisé, plus rythmé, plus intriguant, angoissant, prenant...

----------


## Dicsaw

Et donc on passe d'un jeu sans interet à un qui en a ?

----------


## esprex

Pourquoi pas ? 

Si le premier te fait ni chaud ni froid niveau ambiance et que l'autre te prend aux trippes du début à la fin, t'as pas le droit d'apprécier ce dernier car trop similaire au premier ?  :tired:

----------


## Hanouk

*Project Cars*
J'ai décidé et j'ai craqué pour la version GOTY (20€ avec tous les DLC, belle promo), en tant qu'amateur d'Assetto Corsa j'ai voulu voir la concurrence. Enfin concurrence ... pour moi Project Cars après 5h n'a rien à voir avec Assetto, c'est de la semi-simu. Je m'y attendais, donc niveau physique des véhicules et réalisme c'est pas ce qui va me faire lancer le jeu, par contre l'habillage, le mode carrière, ça a l'air sympa. Faut juste que je me fasse au gameplay, quitte à prendre plaisir en activant quelques aides car je trouve pas la conduite réaliste en full pro contrairement à Assetto (et étrangement).

*MGS5*
Pas encore lancé, mon dernier MGS fini : MGS3 y a 11 ans
Dernier MGS tenté : le 4 y a 8 ans
Mes souvenirs de l'univers MGS : plus grand chose  ::O: 

Bref deux gros jeux niveau durée de vie, alors que j'étais content il y a 2 jours de n'avoir pris qu'Abzu pour les promos, petit jeu se finissant en 2-3 heures, parfait pour les fêtes  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

> Si le premier te fait ni chaud ni froid niveau ambiance et que l'autre te prend aux trippes du début à la fin, t'as pas le droit d'apprécier ce dernier car trop similaire au premier ?


Ben du coup c'est pas une question d’intérêt, parce que c'est pas l'ambiance qui va en rajouter magiquement.

----------


## esprex

> Ben du coup c'est pas une question d’intérêt, parce que c'est pas l'ambiance qui va en rajouter magiquement.


Bah si, en parti. Et là tu me feras le plaisir de reprendre mon message : "Bah c'est Limbo en mieux. Plus beau, mieux réalisé, plus rythmé, plus intriguant, angoissant, prenant...". 

J'ai pas accroché à Limbo, j'ai adoré Inside. Mais peut être parce que j'ai fait Inside d'abord. L'un je lui ai suffisamment trouvé d'intérêt pour le finir, l'autre pas. Après, t'appelles ça comme tu veux hein.

----------


## Aza

J'ai testé la démo de *Forza Horizons 3*

Putain cette claque graphique !!!!!

----------


## Beignet

Pour les fêtes je me refais quelques sessions de *Warhammer Vermintide*. Je trouve que le jeu s'est drôlement bien amélioré depuis quelques mois. Le récent système de contrats re-dynamise l'intérêt commun des joueurs, permet de trouver plus facilement des matchmakings intéressants puisque ces contrats journaliers sont les mêmes pour tout le monde, de fait les missions qui nous intéressent se trouvent bien plus rapidement, et ça renforce l'implication de chaque joueur qui ne quitte forcément plus la session de jeu à la première difficulté. En plus de nous permettre d'être beaucoup moins tributaire du système de loot d'origine du jeu à base de jets de dés.

Et je souhaite secrètement que Space Hulk bénéficie du même suivi de la part de ses développeurs.  :Emo:  

En attendant la sortie toute prochaine du volet suivant, je me suis relancé *Styx : The Master of Shadows* dans sa difficulté maximale. Son histoire si délicieusement écrite et rythmé par les répliques épicés avait été la première fois un véritable bonheur à découvrir. Et même là en redécouvrant ses dialogues j'éprouve le même plaisir qu'à ma toute première run. 

Enfin, j'ai découvert il y a peu un petit metroïd-vania originellement sorti sur Game Boy color et à côté duquel j'étais complètement passé. Il s'agit de *Shantae Hallf-genie hero* dont les développeurs semblent vouloir lancer un reboot de la série. Pour info, il s'agit des mêmes qui s'étaient occupé du remastered du jeu Duck Tales. On y reconnais d'ailleurs leur patte avec ces chatoyants décors en 3D et ses petits sprites de personnages en 2D délicieusement animés. Eeet... Je crois que je suis en train de tomber amoureux... C'est coloré, vivant, enfantin, et l'héroïne et si pétillante, si sexy. Le déhanché de sa danse du ventre pour accéder à ses différentes transformations est à se damner. Bref! Je n'ai d'yeux que pour elle...  ::wub:: 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas été suffisamment aveuglé pour parvenir à faire l'impasse sur sa traduction française d'une médiocrité déconcertante. Entre ses fautes de frappes, ses espaces au milieu des mots, ses lettres inversées, ses phrases qui n'ont parfois aucun sens...  ::(:  Après s'être emballé à simple vue de l’héroïne voilà que mon petit cœur saigne.

Malgré tout je vous invite à le découvrir, c'est un petit plate-former très rafraîchissant, qui mérite qu'on fasse l'impasse sur la désolation de son portage français.

Sinon, après avoir vu Psyhodélik (un youtuber) y jouer ici et là je me suis effectivement mis à *The Witness*. Mis de côté depuis peu. C'est que je réfléchis beaucoup moins bien en vacances.  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Après, t'appelles ça comme tu veux hein.


W'ok: de la poudre aux yeux.

----------


## esprex

> W'ok: de la poudre aux yeux.


C'est ça, tu es certainement beaucoup mieux placé que moi pour savoir ce qui m'intéresse ou pas  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> on marche, y'a des scripts qui se déclenchent et des énigmes pour bébés.


C'est vrai, les FPS aussi sont tous identiques : on marche, on tir et on tue des gens. Du coup, si tu as de l'intérêt pour un FPS, c'est forcément le cas pour tous les autres.
Discaw 2k16.

----------


## Zerger

Le mec qui explique à ceux qui ont apprécié Inside qu'en fait, non ils ne l'ont pas apprécié  ::P:

----------


## Harvester

> J'ai testé la démo de *Forza Horizons 3*
> 
> Putain cette claque graphique !!!!!


Je confirme ! Les paysages sont vraiment variés et le jeu est très plaisant. Bon par contre, s'ils pouvaient bosser sur la stabilité ça ne serait pas un mal  ::(:

----------


## Dicsaw

Non mais je m'en branle de ce qui t’intéresse. La je défends un peu Limbo parce que c'est absurde de dire que c'est un jeu inintéressant tout en ventant sa suite pépére qui se contente de recycler ses premières idées.





> C'est vrai, les FPS aussi sont tous identiques : on marche, on tir et on tue des gens. Du coup, si tu as de l'intérêt pour un FPS, c'est forcément le cas pour tous les autres.
> Discaw 2k16.


Les fps c'est trop général, Limbo et Inside tu peux effectivement les résumer à marcher/courir/pousser des trucs niveau interaction.

Mais si tu peux me citer les réelles différences dans le gameplay entre les deux jeux (et pas dans l'ambiance, le truc que tout le monde percevra différemment), je suis curieux.

----------


## esprex

> Sinon tu peux me citer les réelles différences dans le gameplay (et pas dans l'ambiance, le truc que tout le monde percevra différemment), je suis curieux.


Non mais déjà si t'es capable de comprendre qu'on peut ne pas apprécier Limbo mais apprécier Inside, je peux rien pour toi. Je te laisse jouer avec ton caca.

Petit rappel : rythme, ambiance, réalisation.

----------


## Aza

> Le mec qui explique à ceux qui ont apprécié _<entrer jeu ici>_ qu'en fait, non ils ne l'ont pas apprécié


Un classique sur le forum cpc xD

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je te laisse jouer avec ton caca.


Je vais voir si y'a une bonne ambiance avant quand même.

----------


## esprex

> Je vais voir si y'a une bonne ambiance avant quand même.


Inside dès le début tu es poursuivi, persécuté, très régulièrement il faut que tu réagisses au quart de tour si tu veux pas te faire buter, tu as une pression de fou. C'est comme ça du début à la fin, tu serres les fesses un nombre incalculable de fois.

Limbo au début tu te ballades pépère, tu sautes par dessus les quelques pièges que tu vois à 3km, pas eu le moindre sentiment d'être dans un univers dangereux, pas de pression, rien. Tu avances et tu esquives des pièges à la con comme un jeu de plateforme 2D lambda, tout est figé. Ça m'a tout de suite déplu et j'ai pas eu envie d'en voir plus.

Content ?

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai testé la démo de *Forza Horizons 3*
> Putain cette claque graphique !!!!!


On la trouve où, cette démo ? (Je suis un n00b du Windows Store que j'ai tendance à éviter comme la peste...)

Edit : c'est bon, je l'ai trouvé en lançant une recherche "Forza Horizons 3 demo on PC"

----------


## Dicsaw

> pas eu le moindre sentiment d'être dans un univers oppressant ou dangereux, pas de pression, rien. Ça m'a tout de suite déplu et j'ai pas eu envie d'en voir plus.


Pourtant t'as pleins de passages type Die & Retry comme ça dans Limbo (oui parce qu'en vrai c'est tout bête, t'as aucune marge de manœuvre, tu vois une menace qui s'approche en fond, tu cours pour y échapper et si t'as pas fais exactement ce que les développeurs ont prévus que tu fasses tu recommences jusqu'à ce que ce soit bon).

Que ce soit au début, au milieu ou à la fin ça va pas rendre la mécanique en elle même plus intéressante, plus impressionnante oui, mais la on repart sur l'habillage (ce qu'est la gestion du rythme, l'ambiance ou la réalisation).





> Tu avances et tu esquives des pièges à la con comme un jeu de plateforme 2D lambda


Voila, c'est ça que je comprends pas, on peut faire les mêmes reproches à Inside.

----------


## esprex

> mais la on repart sur l'habillage (ce qu'est la gestion du rythme, l'ambiance ou la réalisation).


Bah c'est pas là tout l'intérêt d'Inside et Limbo ? Tu y joues pour le gameplay (qui est bien foutu mais qui reste très basique, on va pas se mentir), ou pour l'ambiance, le rythme, la réalisation, les sentiments que te procurent ces jeux ?

Parce qu'évidemment, si t'en as rien à foutre de l'habillage et que ce qui t'intéresses dans ce genre de jeu c'est le gameplay, on risque pas de se comprendre.

----------


## Haelnak

> Que ce soit au début, au milieu ou à la fin ça va pas rendre la mécanique en elle même plus intéressante, plus impressionnante oui, mais la on repart sur l'habillage (ce qu'est la gestion du rythme, l'ambiance ou la réalisation).


Dans ce cas, les jeux comme Ico, The Last Guardian ou encore Uncharted 4 sont inintéressants puisque leurs points forts se trouvent uniquement dans ce que tu appelles "l'habillage" (rythme, ambiance, réalisation).  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Shapa

Ah ba oui, autant Limbo j'avais un peu accroché a l'ambiance, autant Inside m'est passé très loin au dessus de la casquette, du coup pour moi Inside c'est chiant a en crever et Limbo c'était sympa. Après, ce genre de jeux le gameplay... C'est un peu comme les jeux de TellTale.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Dans ce cas, les jeux comme Ico, The Last Guardian ou encore Uncharted 4 sont inintéressants puisque leurs points forts se trouvent uniquement dans ce que tu appelles "l'habillage" (rythme, ambiance, réalisation).


Uncharted non, c'est un jeu vidéo avant d’être une "expérience" mais Ico oui, typiquement c'est le jeu "ovni de l'époque" qui marche qu'une seule fois.

----------


## Pitchblack

> J'ai laissé Dex de côté pour le moment et je me refais Shadowrun Return.
> Bon ben les combats c'est pas passionnant, mais l'ambiance et les dialogues sont vraiment très très bon, de plus les graphismes sont excellents et la bande son est parfaite.
> Franchement c'est chiant que Dragonfall et Hong Kong ne soient pas traduit par contre.


Il ne me semble pas que le niveau d'anglais était très difficile sur ces jeux. Mais les trois jeux sont excellents : scénarios satisfaisant, graphisme, ost, jouabilité de builds bien différenciés. Regarde au moins un bout de Dragonfall sur Youtube, voir si le niveau d'anglais est rédhibitoire.

----------


## Haelnak

> Uncharted non, c'est un jeu vidéo avant d’être une "expérience"


Bah, pas vraiment, c'est l'enrobage qui fait le jeu.
Suffit de voir les retours des gens (c'est beau, fluide, Nathan est cool) ou le test de Gamekult :


Tu mets un enrobage simplement correct et le jeu sombre dans les oubliettes puisque les tous les points forts sont "neutralisés".
C'est un jeu que tu fais pour le visuel et l'ambiance avant tout.

----------


## esprex

Pour être en train de le faire, c'est clair que l'enrobage joue énormément. Les énigmes sont ultra simples, les combats à mains nues sont inintéressants, l'infiltration est anecdotique. Quand tu te remémores toutes les phases de gameplay pur, tu te rends vite compte qu'en fait ce sont les passages les plus chiants. 

Et pourtant, j'aime beaucoup le jeu... pour ce qu'il est.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bah, pas vraiment, c'est l'enrobage qui fait le jeu.


Non mais on va pas se mentir, la licence est surtout connue comme vitrine technologique, c'est pas pour autant que c'est un walking simulator sans difficulté ou tu peux tracer en gardant le stick poussé vers le haut.





> ou le test de Gamekult :


Les mecs ils foutent que la technique dans les plus = 8/10.  :^_^:  Merci de me rappeler pourquoi je vais jamais sur gk.

----------


## Narushima

"Des dialogues qui font mouche." Ah ouais, quand même...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voici l'avis de Mr Matou sur *Uncharted 4*



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## FrousT

Ahahahah  ::XD::

----------


## parpaingue

> Enfin, j'ai découvert il y a peu un petit metroïd-vania originellement sorti sur Game Boy color et à côté duquel j'étais complètement passé. Il s'agit de *Shantae Hallf-genie hero* dont les développeurs semblent vouloir lancer un reboot de la série.


C'est en fait le quatrième épisode de la série, si ça te plaît y a de quoi faire sur le rattrapage, hormis le premier opus (GBC) qui est clairement en dessous du reste et que perso je déconseille (ou à "faire" sur youtube pour l'histoire).

----------


## Supergounou

> Et donc on passe d'un jeu sans interet à un qui en a ?


 ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après, ce genre de jeux le gameplay... C'est un peu comme les jeux de TellTale.


Putain mais vous méritez tous la mort  :tired:

----------


## Groufac

> Voici l'avis de Mr Matou sur *Uncharted 4*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://68.media.tumblr.com/8fdcaa526...b56zo1_250.gif


 ::O: 

J'aime bien les chats mais parfois ils sont un peu flippants  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> Non mais on va pas se mentir, la licence est surtout connue comme vitrine technologique, c'est pas pour autant que c'est un walking simulator sans difficulté ou tu peux tracer en gardant le stick poussé vers le haut.


Inside n'est pas non plus un walking simulator. On est loin des Dear Esther, Gone Home ou des derniers Telltale. 

Pour Uncharted, je suppose que le mode difficile rend le héros fragile, donne de la vie aux ennemis et leur file des grenades à foison ainsi qu'une précision chirurgicale pour créer une difficulté bien naze pour les phases de TPS. Sauf que ça les rend simplement pénibles puisqu'en plus d'être relativement inintéressantes, elles durent plus longtemps.

Après, ne nous méprenons pas, j'ai beaucoup aimé Uncharted 2 à l'époque, plus qu'Inside aujourd'hui, mais majoritairement pour la la technique, la DA et l'ambiance. Quand je me remémore les snipers avec leur dragunov en train de protéger les "ponts" d'Uncharted 2, j'ai encore des frissons. Et ce boss de fin.  :Facepalm:  
Enfin, je trouvais inconcevable de faire un deuxième run, tout simplement.

----------


## Le Doyen

Aprés un essai catastrophique de GTA IV il y a quelques années, je me décide à me lancer dans GTA V, sans grande envie, et au final c'est bombesque, la mise en scéne, le charisme, l'immersion est jouissive ! tant de choses à faire inutiles, mais y'a du fun ! j'ai battu ma taspé de femme au tennis. Je prends vengeance là ou je peut ^^
Je m'y perds, je me ballade, je missionne ... pour l'instant un manque de quétes secondaires, mais je me dis que je n'en suis qu'au début (premier braquage).
Trés impressionné du rendu ! avec une 1070 et un i5 3570k, ca tourne proprement, même si ca coince un peu, certainement à cause du CPU.
Pas encore touché au multi, avec des potes ça peut être terrible, seul ça doit être trés vite rageant je pense.
Le seul reproche est la maniabilité, devoir passer de la manette au clavier me géne un peu, mais pour profiter du gameplay pleinement, j'ai pas le choix ... parce-que conduire des bagnoles au clavier  :Gerbe: , phase de shoot au gamepad  :Gerbe: 
Passer d'un périph à l'autre me casse le trip, mais ca reste souperbe !

Et je me lance bientôt dans Earth Defense Planet avec un poto, ça a l'air bien trippant ce jeu coop  :;):

----------


## Shapa

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Putain mais vous méritez tous la mort


Ba non, j'aime bien Walking Dead mais t'as pas grand chose à faire si ce n'est marcher et suivre l'histoire. Des fois faut appuyer sur une touche comme un con et voilà. Inside c'est un poil de trucs à faire en plus mais les puzzles sont quand même assez simple. Du coup faut vraiment y jouer pour l'histoire/ambiance mais si comme moi t'accroches pas ça fait un jeu très très moyen.

----------


## Beignet

> C'est en fait le quatrième épisode de la série, si ça te plaît y a de quoi faire sur le rattrapage, hormis le premier opus (GBC) qui est clairement en dessous du reste et que perso je déconseille (ou à "faire" sur youtube pour l'histoire).


Oui, j'ai vu qu'il y en avait deux autres de dispos sur Steam et sur Gog (que je préfère  ::P:  ). Le soucis est que je suis beaucoup moins fan du pixel art, je préfère de très loin le dessin sur cellulo comme c'est le cas pour les sprites 2D du dernier. Mais bon, je finirais certainement par me les prendre un jour ou l'autre histoire de voir ce que ça donnait.

Sinon dans le même genre visuel tout mimi et chatoyant j'ai Ittle Dew 1 et 2 en ligne de mire.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Inside n'est pas non plus un walking simulator. On est loin des Dear Esther, Gone Home ou des derniers Telltale.


C'est pas tellement à son avantage vu que dés qu'on en parle "non mais le gameplay dans Inside sérieusement  ::rolleyes::  on y joue pas pour ça, retourne jouer avec ton caca".






> Pour Uncharted, je suppose





> Sauf que ça les rend simplement pénibles puisqu'en plus d'être relativement inintéressantes, elles durent plus longtemps.


Ouais tu supposes, ok.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais tu supposes, ok.


Ouai, en regardant la différence entre les modes de difficulté sur les sites dédiés au jeu (difficile : les snipers tuent en une balle, les ennemis visent plus rapidement, etc.) et en sachant que ça n'a pas vraiment changé depuis Uncharted 2. 
Donc, je "suppose" parce que seule la théorie et des éléments factuels sont là pour étayer mes propos, je n'ai pas vérifié en pratique. 
Et, contrairement à certains, je n'affirme pas sans avoir touché le jeu que je critique.

----------


## Erkin_

The black watchmen : http://store.steampowered.com/app/349220/?l=french J'ai profité des soldes pour tout acheter. Je voulais me le prendre depuis un bon moment.

Bordel, le plaisir ultime quand on arrive à ses fins après plusieurs heures sur un même sujet  :Emo:  Je passe plus de temps sur des sites fictifs, wikipedia, faux documents , envoi d'emails et autre que dans l'application elle même, et j'adore ça. J'ai dépassé la moitié de la saison 1, ça devient bien complexe.

Je joue en solo pour l'instant sur les missions de base, il y a toute une notion de live missions avec la communauté (avec possibilité d'être joint à n'importe quelle heure par tel et email pour récupérer des informations à partager avec les autres). Certains joueurs remplissent même des missions dans la vie réelle (ARG) et traversent des pays entiers pour faire avancer le live event.

----------


## Thom

Petit cross-topic avec celui de The Witcher 2. Mais après une petite de série de jeux plus sympa les uns que les autres :

- *Salt and Sanctuary* :très bon Action-RPG.
- *Wolfenstein: The New Order*. Très bon FPS qui m'a étrangement rappelé Half-Life 2. 

Je me suis enfin sortie les doigts pour commencer *The Witcher 2*. J'avais adoré le 1 et j'avais le 2 qui végétait vierge depuis sur mon compte.

Du coup, je me suis mangé le prologue hier. Sacré ambiance pour ce départ. Le tout est bien plus médiéval pour ce départ, mais on retrouve cette pâte avec ces gueules (et ses culs) toujours aussi reconnaissables. Le p'tit gerard a pris un coup de jeune, je trouve par rapport au 1. Bon, par contre, le système de combat a beaucoup évolué. Ça à l'air pas mal même si je n'ai pas encore compris toutes les subtilités. J'ai zappé le tutoriel pour être certain de ne pas m'y arrêter et de commencer le jeu.

Aller hop, je commence dans la forêt.

----------


## Gloppy

> Aprés un essai catastrophique de GTA IV il y a quelques années, je me décide à me lancer dans GTA V, sans grande envie, et au final c'est bombesque, la mise en scéne, le charisme, l'immersion est jouissive ! tant de choses à faire inutiles, mais y'a du fun ! j'ai battu ma taspé de femme au tennis. Je prends vengeance là ou je peut ^^
> Je m'y perds, je me ballade, je missionne ... pour l'instant un manque de quétes secondaires, mais je me dis que je n'en suis qu'au début (premier braquage).
> Trés impressionné du rendu ! avec une 1070 et un i5 3570k, ca tourne proprement, même si ca coince un peu, certainement à cause du CPU.
> Pas encore touché au multi, avec des potes ça peut être terrible, seul ça doit être trés vite rageant je pense.
> Le seul reproche est la maniabilité, devoir passer de la manette au clavier me géne un peu, mais pour profiter du gameplay pleinement, j'ai pas le choix ... parce-que conduire des bagnoles au clavier , phase de shoot au gamepad 
> Passer d'un périph à l'autre me casse le trip, mais ca reste souperbe !


Content de te lire aussi enthousiaste alors qu'à priori ce n'était pas bien parti pour cause de GTA IV  ::): 
Je m'y suis remis moi aussi, presque accidentellement, après l'avoir terminé sur PS3 il y a un bon moment. Et j'ai bien du mal à décrocher, malgré de nombreux autres jeux dans mon backlog...
Plus le scénario avance et plus ça devient intense, avec certaines séquences vraiment mémorables (dont une en particulier qui parle de "hipster" et que j'affectionne). 
Petit conseil : intéresse-toi, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, au site epsilonprogram.com. J'approche des dernières missions et le jeu ne m'a pas vraiment poussé dans cette direction. Il y a pourtant plusieurs missions liées à ce site (je les avais faites sur PS3) avec toute une histoire autour. Un exemple supplémentaire de la richesse de ce GTA...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En ce moment, j'alterne entre session VR et du jeu sur écran classique avec *Ashes of the Singulariry : Escalation* (une copie de Supreme Commander en moins bien, mais admirer des bastons avec des centaines d'unités sans que ça rame, c'est cool), *Sairento VR* (un jeu de ninja. On pourrait le rapprocher avec Shadow Warrior) et *Serious Sam VR : First Encounter*.

Alors pour Serious Sam, j'y joue avec un autre canard. ET le fait que les dévs proposent à la fois de la téléportation et du déplacement classique c'est cool. On a opté pour ce dernier.
Pour Sairento, c'est en Early Access. Il a beaucoup de potentiels. Il n'a pas assez de contenu mais en l'état, il y a moyen d'y passer plusieurs heures. Sachant que le jeu mise tout sur l'aspect combat avec classe. 
Le truc que j'attends dans les prochaines MAJ ce sont les démembrements à la Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance. Les dévs sont dessus. J'ai trop hâte  :Bave:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Je prend mon pied sur FF XV.

Je me sens sale... ::unsure::  ::unsure::

----------


## Goji

Je joue à DOOM (2016) et c'est bieng  :Rock:

----------


## Chan

*PartyHard*
Une espèce d'Hitman RetroPixel sans les costumes.
A 3h du matin on se lève et on va buter tous ces connards qui font trop de bordel avec leurs teufs d'hipsters.

Une map, une cinquantaine de personnes, un homme, un couteau et plein de pièges meurtriers et débiles. Il y a différents perso, différentes armes et d'autres map évidemment.
Si témoin il y a, il faut le tuer avant qu'il n'appelle les flics, une fois sur place on ne peut pas les buter.
Bon ça va être répétitif c'est sûr et certain mais ça reste sympatoche.

----------


## coklicow

Vu que the Witcher 3 me fait baver, je me suis récemment lancé dans la saga en commençant par le premier épisode. Après une vingtaine d'heures de jeu, je trouve ça correct pour un jeu sorti en 2008. Visuellement je m'attendais vraiment à pire, et le système de combat n'est pas aussi catastrophique que ça. Ma seule déception provient de l'histoire et des quêtes annexes, que je ne trouve pas passionnantes, loin de là. Et j'avoue que c'est surtout là dessus que je basais mes expectatives de départ. Mais bon, la perspective du troisième opus me pousse à avancer coûte que coûte.

Sinon, ayant apprécié Borderlands 1 à sa sortie, je me suis lancé dans sa suite récemment. C'est relativement sympa mais les plantages répétés à opportunity, couplés au système de sauvegarde du jeu, sont gentiment en train de me faire abandonner le truc...

----------


## makiayoyo

> Non mais on va pas se mentir, la licence est surtout connue comme vitrine technologique, c'est pas pour autant que c'est un walking simulator sans difficulté ou tu peux tracer en gardant le stick poussé vers le haut.
> Les mecs ils foutent que la technique dans les plus = 8/10.  Merci de me rappeler pourquoi je vais jamais sur gk.


Ben merci ... Pour être en train de faire mon troisième run en difficulté max, ça me fait toujours lever es yeux au ciel de voir des comms du genre "beau mais chiant" j'ai l'impression d'entendre es potes qui n'y ont pas joué ! attention je conçois carrément qu'on puisse s'ennuyer devant UC4  comme devant n'importe quel  JV. Mais faut arrêter de répandre la fausse idée qu'uncharted se compose de couloirs et se fait à une main ! Le jeu est dur en difficulté max, vraiment ! et il n'y a pas de couloirs mais des arènes,  toujours bien foutues et aussi ouvertes horizontalement que verticalement et c'est putain de dynamique ... aprés y a des phases d'explo comme on en trouvait dans TLOU qui tendent plus vers le trip "la dernière croisade" que "la route"... mais bon, ce ne sont pas que les graphismes qui rendent U4 agréable. La qualité des dialogues? des doublages? le soucis du détail ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> en regardant la différence entre les modes de difficulté sur les sites dédiés au jeu (difficile : les snipers tuent en une balle, les ennemis visent plus rapidement, etc.) et en sachant que ça n'a pas vraiment changé depuis Uncharted 2


Fais-toi le prêter et fais-toi une idée au pire, les fusillades sont les plus réussies de la série, le mode extrême ne se limite pas a un Nathan plus fragile, pas plus que les ennemis ne deviennent des éponges à balle (les headshot sont toujours des one-shot), oui ils sont plus réactifs, et ne te laisse aucun temps mort, ce qui t'oblige à l'être aussi ... ce n'est pas de la difficulté artificielle.

----------


## Sylvine

> ce n'est pas de la difficulté artificielle.


 :Emo:

----------


## Morbo

> Je prend mon pied sur FF XV.
> 
> Je me sens sale...


Faut pas, ça me le fait aussi  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Je prend mon pied sur FF XV.
> 
> Je me sens sale...



Si j'ai bien compris, le jeu est très chouette hormis la fin baclée ?

----------


## makiayoyo

> 


Pourquoi cette mine triste ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Sylvine

Parce qu'il y a eu un débat là-dessus il y a pas longtemps et que l'expression "difficulté artificielle" n'a aucun sens.
La difficulté d'un jeu vidéo est par définition artificielle vu que c'est une qu'on s'impose sans raison.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Parce qu'il y a eu un débat là-dessus il y a pas longtemps et que l'expression "difficulté artificielle" n'a aucun sens.
> La difficulté d'un jeu vidéo est par définition artificielle vu que c'est une qu'on s'impose sans raison.


J'ai raté ça ... mea culpa, comme l'intelligence, la difficulté dans les JV est effectivement artificielle, je cherchais un terme pour différencier une difficulté gonflée sans effort, bêtement ? ( multiplication des points de vie des ennemis, "héros souffrant de la maladie des os de verre) d'une difficulté augmentée un peu plus intelligemment ! Sans faire le maximum (placement différent, nouveaux patterns ...) je trouve que celle d'U4 propose un challenge intéressant et loin d'être infaisable !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Si j'ai bien compris, le jeu est très chouette hormis la fin baclée ?


J'en suis encore loin de la fin....

----------


## Catel

> Parce qu'il y a eu un débat là-dessus il y a pas longtemps et que l'expression "difficulté artificielle" n'a aucun sens.
> La difficulté d'un jeu vidéo est par définition artificielle vu que c'est une qu'on s'impose sans raison.


On crée de la difficulté artificielle avec de la magie réaliste  :Boom:

----------


## CptProut

> On crée de la difficulté artificielle avec de la magie réaliste


On a rafiné le truc dans le topic des livre, maintenant on dit Magie *Scientifique* pour une magie qui ne s’écarte pas de la diégèse qui lui est imposé.

----------


## Baalim

Je me suis lancé récemment dans Dark Souls III.
En fin de compte, je prends à peine moins de baffes que dans le II.
Faut vraiment être masochiste pour jouer à cette saleté de série. Même dans les années 80, on poussait pas le die & retry à ce paroxysme.

Bon, quand est-ce que je m'y remets  ::wacko::

----------


## Zerger

Mouais, y'a bien plus dur que les Dark Souls quand même. Le jeu te demande juste d'être patient au lieu de spammer les attaques en boucle. Une fois que tu as compris ça (et que tu as lu le wiki  ::trollface:: ), ca se passe plutot bien

----------


## CptProut

> Mouais, y'a bien plus dur que les Dark Souls quand même. Le jeu te demande juste d'être patient au lieu de spammer les attaques en boucle. Une fois que tu as compris ça (et que tu as lu le wiki ), ca se passe plutot bien


De toutes façons bloodbornes est mieux  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme112

Non  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> Oui


ftfy

----------


## Baalim

> Mouais, y'a bien plus dur que les Dark Souls quand même.


C'est ce que je lis souvent mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir joué à beaucoup de jeux où j'enchainais aussi souvent les fins de parties.
Le récent RunGunJump a l'air d'être un bon candidat et il y a bien entendu cette cochonnerie de super meat boy mais pour le reste, je ne vois pas trop.

Dans DS, j'ai quand même l'impression que les stat' de certains ennemis sont bien cheatées.
Bon, on verra bien.

----------


## esprex

Une fois que tu as un stuff correct et que tu as compris les timing, c'est plutôt simple en fait. C'est l'apprentissage qui est pas facile, après ça passe tout seul.

----------


## Baalim

> Une fois que tu as un stuff correct et que tu as compris les timing, c'est plutôt simple en fait. C'est l'apprentissage qui est pas facile, après ça passe tout seul.


Bon, y'a plus qu'à alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> C'est ce que je lis souvent mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir joué à beaucoup de jeux où j'enchainais aussi souvent les fins de parties.
> Le récent RunGunJump a l'air d'être un bon candidat et il y a bien entendu cette cochonnerie de super meat boy mais pour le reste, je ne vois pas trop.
> 
> Dans DS, j'ai quand même l'impression que les stat' de certains ennemis sont bien cheatées.
> Bon, on verra bien.


Le truc vraiment bien fait dans Dark Souls, c'est qu'il ne faut pas se précipiter. Si tu repères les bons moments pour parer/rouler/contre-attaquer, que tu prend le temps de bien combattre les monstres 1 par 1, ca passe bien.
C'est dès que tu veux aller un peu plus vite et que tu commences à prendre des risques que les fesses rougissent  ::P:

----------


## esprex

> Bon, y'a plus qu'à alors


Bon tu risques quand même d'en chier à certains passages hein  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, l'arme utilisée change vachement la donne. Essayes-en plusieurs et voit celle qui te convient.
Moi par exemple, dès que j'ai équipé la longue épée épaisse et courbée dont j'ai oublié le nom (et non, ce n'est pas ma bite, elle est pas courbée  ::trollface:: ), c'est devenu tranquille.

edit : ah non je dis des conneries, c'est une machette :

----------


## Sylvine

> Jje cherchais un terme pour différencier une difficulté gonflée sans effort, bêtement ? ( multiplication des points de vie des ennemis, "héros souffrant de la maladie des os de verre) d'une difficulté augmentée un peu plus intelligemment ! Sans faire le maximum (placement différent, nouveaux patterns ...) je trouve que celle d'U4 propose un challenge intéressant et loin d'être infaisable !


Oui mais c'est précisément de ça qu'on parlait.

Tant qu'on m'aura pas expliqué en quoi modifier des valeurs était plus bête/artificiel que rajouter des ennemis, les replacer, changer leur comportement... ça sera pas un argument valable pour moi.




> C'est ce que je lis souvent mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir joué à beaucoup de jeux où j'enchainais aussi souvent les fins de parties.
> Le récent RunGunJump a l'air d'être un bon candidat et il y a bien entendu cette cochonnerie de super meat boy mais pour le reste, je ne vois pas trop.


Tu ne comprends pas DARK SOULS N'EST PAS DUR IL EST *EXIGEANT*.
En fait c'est même ultra simple Dark Souls, il suffit de maitriser parfaitement les mécaniques du jeu et ça passe tout seul.

Facile.

----------


## hisvin

C'est un peu le principe de tous les jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu ne comprends pas DARK SOULS N'EST PAS DUR IL EST *EXIGEANT*.
> En fait c'est même ultra simple Dark Souls, il suffit de maitriser parfaitement les mécaniques du jeu et ça passe tout seul.
> 
> Facile.


Il suffit de spammer l'attaque rapide quand on joue à l'épée, pour peu que la valeur de poise de l'ennemi soit suffisamment faible pour qu'une attaque de ce genre annule ses offensives.
D'ailleurs l'ushigatana rend Dark Souls 3 trop facile et je déconseille de jouer avec.

----------


## esprex

Le seul passage vraiment casse couilles, et c'est ça dans tous les jeux où il y a une putain de zone de ce type, ce sont les marais. La purge absolue.

----------


## CptProut

> Tu ne comprends pas DARK SOULS N'EST PAS DUR IL EST *EXIGEANT*.


 ::lol:: 

tu peu nous rappeler la différence entre les deux histoire qu'on rigole  ::trollface::

----------


## parpaingue

Je joue à *Metal Gear Solid 5*.

Mais quelle intro de merde sérieusement, j'ai rarement vu ça. J'étais bien content d'avoir fait Ground Zeroes avant pour connaître le vrai jeu, parce que si j'avais commencé avec ça j'aurais eu du mal (en même temps on jette pas un jeu pareil au bout d'une heure avant qu'il ait commencé,, même en promo). Heureusement tout s'arrange dès qu'on prend la main sur la première mission, ça devient juste excellent et après quelques missions l'impression se confirme bien.

----------


## Haelnak

> tu peu nous rappeler la différence entre les deux histoire qu'on rigole


Sylvine est sarcastique. 
Par contre, moi, je le pense.

Je fais la différence entre un jeu "difficile" qui restera tendu tout le long parce que le niveau de maîtrise du joueur n'a que peu d'importance. 
Et un jeu exigeant qui semblera relativement "facile" une fois les mécaniques de jeu assimilées. 

Pour illustrer par l'exemple :
- un premier run sur Dark Souls III sera assez difficile au début puis tendra à être plutôt "simple" arrivé au bout du jeu. Un deuxième run ne sera pas difficile.
- sur CoD4, le premier ou le 3ème run de la campagne solo seront tout aussi tendus, pour des raisons pas forcément bonnes (spam de grenades, ennemis à la précision démente, etc.)


Je joue à pas mal de jeux, dans pas mal de genres différents, et cette distinction me saute parfois au yeux.
Après ce n'est évidemment pas la seule façon de voir les choses mais c'est la mienne.

----------


## CptProut

> Sylvine est sarcastique. 
> Par contre, moi, je le pense.
> 
> Je fais la différence entre un jeu "difficile" qui restera tendu tout le long parce que le niveau de maîtrise du joueur n'a que peu d'importance. 
> De l'autre, un jeu exigeant semblera relativement "facile" une fois les mécaniques de jeu assimilées. 
> 
> Pour illustrer par l'exemple :
> - un premier run sur Dark Souls III sera assez difficile au début puis tendra à être plutôt "simple" arrivé au bout du jeu. Un deuxième run ne sera pas difficile.
> - sur CoD4, le premier ou le 3ème run de la campagne solo seront tout aussi tendus, pour des raisons pas forcément bonnes (spam de grenades, ennemis à la précision démente, etc.)
> ...


Ce débat a déjà eu lieu et je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Oui mais c'est précisément de ça qu'on parlait.
> Tant qu'on m'aura pas expliqué en quoi modifier des valeurs était plus bête/artificiel que rajouter des ennemis, les replacer, changer leur comportement... ça sera pas un argument valable pour moi.


La différence ? Quelques semaines/mois de développement en plus pour la deuxième solution je dirais ...  et zéro intérêt côté joueurs avec la première qui consiste a blinder les ennemis  façon boss de the division, ça rend les affrontements mous et chiants, ça traine en longueur en obligeant juste à adopter le même comportement mais plus longtemps ...  la deuxième solution permet de relancer l'intérêt du titre en renouvelant le gameplay et en t'obligeant a changer un peu tes habitudes

----------


## Sylvine

> La différence ? Quelques semaines/mois de développement en plus pour la deuxième solution je dirais ...


Et alors ?
Ils peuvent aussi passer 3 mois à modéliser les doigts de pied de mon perso qui a des chaussures, ça va leur prendre beaucoup de temps mais je vois pas en quoi ça se concrétise par une meilleure expérience de jeu pour moi.




> et zéro intérêt côté joueurs avec la première qui consiste a blinder les ennemis  façon boss de the division, ça rend les affrontements mous et chiants, ça traine en longueur en obligeant juste à adopter le même comportement mais plus longtemps ...


Sauf que non.
Déjà parce que déjà modifier des valeurs ça veut pas forcément dire les multiplier par 10, augmenter la vie des ennemis de 10% ça peut pas mal modifier la dynamique des combats.

Ensuite si, changer des valeurs peut te forcer à jouer différemment.
Par exemple foncer dans le tas ne marchera plus, tu devras apprendre à diviser les ennemis, les contourner, les harceler...

Je dis pas que ça sera forcément le cas, peut-être que ça va effectivement juste rendre les combats plus fastidieux, mais dans ce cas peut être que l'augmentation de la difficulté ne fait que mettre en valeur des problèmes avec le cœur-même du jeu.


Tu parles de The Division comme un mauvais exemple, pourtant je le trouve bien plus intéressant en augmentant la difficulté, parce que si tu joues en normal tu te contentes de rouler sur tes ennemis sans effort, alors qu'en difficile tu dois penser à ton positionnement, tu dois jouer en équipe, tu dois réfléchir à quand utiliser tes compétences, à quand pousser et quand se replier...
Alors oui, du coup ça renforce aussi les défauts du jeu, comme le système de progression verticale qui est une mauvaise idée dans 99% des cas (cette mécanique passionnante qui consiste à remplir des jauges pour augmenter des chiffres), ou des trucs un peu bidons comme les boss qui deviennent inintéressants dès que tu as tué leur garde personnelle (là on peut parler de sac à PV, parce que c'est pas dur de les tuer, simplement très long).

----------


## FericJaggar

> Sylvine est sarcastique. 
> Par contre, moi, je le pense.
> 
> Je fais la différence entre un jeu "difficile" qui restera tendu tout le long parce que le niveau de maîtrise du joueur n'a que peu d'importance. 
> Et un jeu exigeant qui semblera relativement "facile" une fois les mécaniques de jeu assimilées. 
> 
> Pour illustrer par l'exemple :
> - un premier run sur Dark Souls III sera assez difficile au début puis tendra à être plutôt "simple" arrivé au bout du jeu. Un deuxième run ne sera pas difficile.
> - sur CoD4, le premier ou le 3ème run de la campagne solo seront tout aussi tendus, pour des raisons pas forcément bonnes (spam de grenades, ennemis à la précision démente, etc.)
> ...


Vous parlez d'or, très cher  :Cigare: 
J'ai un autre exemple en tête, l'excellent Shadow Tactics. Le premier run est dur, et quand on refait les missions, on voit tout de suite que l'on maitrise beaucoup mieux le gameplay, les capacités des personnages, etc. C'est plutôt gratifiant (a contrario de Call of bien sûr).

----------


## CptProut

> Vous parlez d'or, très cher 
> J'ai un autre exemple en tête, l'excellent Shadow Tactics. Le premier run est dur, et quand on refait les missions, on voit tout de suite que l'on maitrise beaucoup mieux le gameplay, les capacités des personnages, etc. C'est plutôt gratifiant (a contrario de Call of bien sûr).


Et a coter on a les jeux platinum auxquelles plus ou joue et moins le jeu est dur et devient exigeant.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui enfin, là vous êtes juste en train d'expliquer ce que c'est une bonne difficulté, c'est un peu de l’enfonçage de porte ouverte.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Et alors ?
> Ils peuvent aussi passer 3 mois à modéliser les doigts de pied de mon perso qui a des chaussures, ça va leur prendre beaucoup de temps mais je vois pas en quoi ça se concrétise par une meilleure expérience de jeu pour moi.


Je ne vois comment on passe de "consacrer des semaines à créer des patterns ou chercher de nouveaux emplacements aux ennemis" a " passer des semaines à détailler des doigts pieds" ? ou alors tu veux engager un débat sur ce qui mérite ou pas du temps de dev ? et si c'est le cas, oui  je pense que marquer les différences entre niveaux de difficulté mérite du temps de dev ! 




> Sauf que non.
> Déjà parce que déjà modifier des valeurs ça veut pas forcément dire les multiplier par 10, augmenter la vie des ennemis de 10% ça peut pas mal modifier la dynamique des combats.


Sauf que soit, tu le fais au hasard, auquel cas tu changera en vérité probablement pas grand chose, soit tu prends du temps pour le calculer soignesement... auquel cas tu viens de passer du temps de dev sur ton nouveau mode de difficulté au lieu de la modélisation des orteils du héros !




> Tu parles de The Division comme un mauvais exemple, pourtant je le trouve bien plus intéressant en augmentant la difficulté, parce que si tu joues en normal tu te contentes de rouler sur tes ennemis sans effort, alors qu'en difficile tu dois penser à ton positionnement, tu dois jouer en équipe, tu dois réfléchir à quand utiliser tes compétences, à quand pousser et quand se replier...


Sauf que non, en pratique c'est pareil ... tu vas rouler sur les boss, mais pendant 10 minutes au lieu de 2, passionant comme les dragons sac a PV de DAI quoi...  ::zzz:: 

Désolé mais c'est toujours *pour moi* intéressant dans un mode plus difficile de découvrir de nouveaux patterns/ennemis que de voir leur stats gonflées ...

----------


## Ivano

> Je ne vois comment on passe de "consacrer des semaines à créer des patterns ou chercher de nouveaux emplacements aux ennemis" a " passer des semaines à détailler des doigts pieds" ? ou alors tu veux engager un débat sur ce qui mérite ou pas du temps de dev ? et si c'est le cas, oui  je pense que marquer les différences entre niveaux de difficulté mérite du temps de dev !


Non mais Sylvine veut simplement dire que le fait de passer du temps ne signifie pas que ça accouche d'un truc bien pour autant. Tu prends ce qu'il te dit à l'envers en répondant ensuite "oui mais bien faire ça veut dire passer du temps" (ce qui n'est pas forcément vrai d'ailleurs mais osef) alors que lui te dit que passer du temps ne veut pas dire bien faire.

----------


## Zerger

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...t-ou-l-anti-HS

----------


## Sylvine

> Je ne vois comment on passe de "consacrer des semaines à créer des patterns ou chercher de nouveaux emplacements aux ennemis" a " passer des semaines à détailler des doigts pieds" ? ou alors tu veux engager un débat sur ce qui mérite ou pas du temps de dev ? et si c'est le cas, oui  je pense que marquer les différences entre niveaux de difficulté mérite du temps de dev !


Non, je dis simplement que c'est pas parce que quelque chose prend du temps que c'est bien, ou parce que quelque chose est rapide à faire que c'est mal.




> Sauf que soit, tu le fais au hasard, auquel cas tu changera en vérité probablement pas grand chose, soit tu prends du temps pour le calculer soignesement... auquel cas tu viens de passer du temps de dev sur ton nouveau mode de difficulté au lieu de la modélisation des orteils du héros !


Euuuh, oui ?
Et ?




> Sauf que non, en pratique c'est pareil ... tu vas rouler sur les boss, mais pendant 10 minutes au lieu de 2


Non.
Enfin, sauf si t'as tué tout ceux qui l'accompagnent, mais encore une fois c'est un défaut de conception du jeu qui n'est qu'accentué par la hausse de la difficulté.





> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...t-ou-l-anti-HS


C'est quoi ce topic de merde ?

----------


## makiayoyo

Mouais ...  ::P:  enfin bon, j'ai pas envie de me rendre fou mais voilà le truc, généralement quand les devs consacrent un peu de temps a penser un nouveau mode de difficulté plus loin que les stats ça donne du bon : le mode ranger des  *Metro* par exemple

----------


## Zerger

> C'est quoi ce topic de merde ?


Ah non pour le coup, c'est une bonne idée.
Tout comme le topic du "Je recherche des jeux coop" qu'on a toujours pas crée

----------


## Sylvine

> Tout comme le topic du "Je recherche des jeux coop" qu'on a toujours pas crée


Ba si.

Faudrait l’exhumer, mais ça existe.
(ou alors c'était ironique ?)

----------


## Catel

> Tout comme le topic du "Je recherche des jeux coop" qu'on a toujours pas épinglé


fixé

----------


## Koma

Alan Wake. C'est bien raconté et l'ambiance est là, la mise en scène est vraiment bien foutue. Le jeu reste joli malgré son âge.
Mais les contrôles sont relou et le gameplay plutôt limité. J'étais bien dedans jusqu'à la fin de l'épisode 1, mais je commence à m'emmerder un peu.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais gros gâchi Alan Wake, le jeu aurait pu être bien meilleur si ce n'était pas du couloir déguisé avec une cinématique avant chaque fight

----------


## DeadFish

Je viens de commencer *Dishonored* ET JE ME TAPE 1 MILLIARD DE SPLASH SCREENS À CHAQUE LANCEMENT. Et après, un chargement. Et après le chargement, un écran « appuyer sur Start. » STOP. Arrêtez ces machins-là, un menu à tout casser et c'est marre. Sérieusement, j'ai pas commencé à jouer et j'en ai déjà plein le dos.

Et quand je joue, IL Y A DES MILLIARDS DE TRUCS À RAMASSER. Mais à quel moment ils se sont dit que ce serait une bonne idée de raser les murs pour jouer les éboueurs ? Même les pièces de monnaie, il faut les ramasser une par une, GENRE NON JE VAIS LAISSER UN POURBOIRE GROS TEUBÉ ÉVIDEMMENT QUE JE PRENDS TOUT.

Sinon, le jeu est chiant pour le moment. Je vois que dalle, je me fais gauler, ils déboulent tous sur moi, je matraque la touche d'attaque, ils crèvent. Je vais pousser la première mission, histoire de, mais il part pas gagnant.

----------


## hisvin

Je suis sur un lampadaire et personne ne me voit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je viens de commencer *Dishonored* ET JE ME TAPE 1 MILLIARD DE SPLASH SCREENS À CHAQUE LANCEMENT. Et après, un chargement. Et après le chargement, un écran « appuyer sur Start. » STOP. Arrêtez ces machins-là, un menu à tout casser et c'est marre. Sérieusement, j'ai pas commencé à jouer et j'en ai déjà plein le dos.
> 
> Et quand je joue, IL Y A DES MILLIARDS DE TRUCS À RAMASSER. Mais à quel moment ils se sont dit que ce serait une bonne idée de raser les murs pour jouer les éboueurs ? Même les pièces de monnaie, il faut les ramasser une par une, GENRE NON JE VAIS LAISSER UN POURBOIRE GROS TEUBÉ ÉVIDEMMENT QUE JE PRENDS TOUT.
> 
> Sinon, le jeu est chiant pour le moment. Je vois que dalle, je me fais gauler, ils déboulent tous sur moi, je matraque la touche d'attaque, ils crèvent. Je vais pousser la première mission, histoire de, mais il part pas gagnant.




(En vrai j'ai commencé les DLC ces derniers jours et même si j'aime toujours bien, je me retrouve dans tes critiques sur la quantité de trucs à ramasser et sur le fait que c'est tout sauf intéressant cette partie du jeu, notamment parce que c'est placé à des endroits où t'es sur que ça va te gêner dans ton infiltration)

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Talos Principle*. Je dois en être au dernier tiers j'imagine vu que je suis à la base C.

Alors je trouve le jeu cool, franchement, les énigmes sont sympa bien que trop simple pour l'instant et toute l'ambiance derrière et la réflexion que ça amène est intéressante. Cela étant dit il y a un truc qui me gêne depuis le début et je n'arrivais pas vraiment à comprendre quoi. Enfin jusqu’à hier soir ou ça m'a sauté à la gueule. Je trouve le level design ultra plat et donc du coup les énigmes se font 90 % du temps sur un seul plan et je trouve ça très dommageable. Parfois il faut faire léviter deux ou trois merdes pour passer des rayons mais il n'y aucune notion de verticalité dans le jeu contrairement par exemple à Portal qui exploite très bien ces mécaniques là. alors peut être que dans le dernier morceau que je vais faire tout à l'heure ça se complexifiera et qu'il y aura de la verticalité mais même alors ça arrivera bien trop tardivement à mon goût.

Je trouve franchement que ça manque dans le jeu, déjà parce que ça nous force à gambader des kilomètres pour que dalle (heureusement le perso qu'on contrôle trace très vite), et qui plus est je trouve que ça ne se renouvelle pas assez à mon goût et donc une lassitude commence à s'installer me concernant.  Et puis les énigmes pour les étoiles (caché) pour certaines franchement ils ont fumés à viser l'autre bout de la map sur un pixel qui dépasse pour débloquer un truc de l'autre côté...

J'ai tous les DLC aussi à faire après, on verra.

----------


## Momock

Je viens de faire la démo de *Shadow Tactics*... mais c'est génial ce truc!  ::o:  C'est comme si je rejouais aux Commandos de mon enfance et qu'au lieu de découvrir qu'en fait c'était casse-couilles comme jeu, je découvre que c'était encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs. Le jeu est un peu cher pour mon porte-monnie par contre, il devra attendre une promo.

----------


## Illynir

Franchement, j'ai le jeu et si t'aime ce genre: Fonce ! C'est une tuerie.

Il est top. Même pour moi qui n'aimait pas les commandos à l'époque, c'est dire.  ::):

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je viens de faire la démo de *Shadow Tactics*... mais c'est génial ce truc!  C'est comme si je rejouais aux Commandos de mon enfance et qu'au lieu de découvrir qu'en fait c'était casse-couilles comme jeu, je découvre que c'était encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs. Le jeu est un peu cher pour mon porte-monnie par contre, il devra attendre une promo.


En attendant une baisse , je te conseille le très sympathique Crookz qui est à 5 euros en ce moment. J'ai fini Shadow Tactics et je me retrouve bien dans celui-là aussi. Et il y a une démo ! Mais les missions du jeu sont bien plus dures, surtout passé le premier tiers

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Le seul passage vraiment casse couilles, et c'est ça dans tous les jeux où il y a une putain de zone de ce type, ce sont les marais. La purge absolue.


La seule difficulté que je vois à Dark Souls III, c'est celle de ne pas mourir d'ennui après s'être taper les deux premiers.

----------


## schouffy

> Le seul passage vraiment casse couilles, et c'est ça dans tous les jeux où il y a une putain de zone de ce type, ce sont les marais. La purge absolue.


J'adore les marais dans Dark Souls 1  :tired:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Par contre le framerate du jeu il les aimes vraiment pas.

----------


## schouffy

DSfix FTW \o/

----------


## hisvin

Les marais du 1 avec ses moustiques de la taille d'une vache.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## schouffy

Si ils étaient de taille normale on aurait du mal à les toucher !

----------


## Zerger

> La seule difficulté que je vois à Dark Souls III, c'est celle de ne pas mourir d'ennui après s'être taper les deux premiers.


C'est ce que me fait un peu peur, j'ose pas me prendre le 3 de peur de saturer de la license

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est ce que me fait un peu peur, j'ose pas me prendre le 3 de peur de saturer de la license


Je pense qu'il faut laisser glisser pour le moment et le prendre en GOTY cet été.

D'ici là, en plus, les wikis seront bien à jour et complets.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Ah non pour le coup, je me ferais un run Wikiless  :Cigare:

----------


## Catel

*Greed Corp*

Tactique + puzzle + planification. Bon OK c'est pas pour moi en fait.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ah non pour le coup, je me ferais un run Wikiless


What else ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Big Bear

> C'est ce que me fait un peu peur, j'ose pas me prendre le 3 de peur de saturer de la license


  Fonce, la licence est légère, car faite avec passion. Tu comprendras alors que le JV peut être un art, et sauras distinguer le VRAI JV. Enfin, pour débattre du JV passé présent et à venir, il faut avoir au moins fait Dark Souls 1 ou Dark Souls 3.

----------


## Mezcalien

Je joue à *Dungeons & Dragons, Dark Sun: Shattered Lands*. Et c'est excellent !  ::O: 

Du vieux RPG qui fait mal aux yeux mais dont la mécanique simple exprime à merveille la liberté authentique du joueur. Non franchement c'est sans fard et sans bordel, un bon rhum de fin de soirée. 1993, jouissif.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Strife

Je me relance dans Dark Forces, cette ambiance  :Bave: .

----------


## Sylvine

Ok, je vais le noter dans mon cahier.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Je joue à *Dungeons & Dragons, Dark Sun: Shattered Lands*. Et c'est excellent ! 
> 
> Du vieux RPG qui fait mal aux yeux mais dont la mécanique simple exprime à merveille la liberté authentique du joueur. Non franchement c'est sans fard et sans bordel, un bon rhum de fin de soirée. 1993, jouissif.


Haaa, on voit le connaisseur de la période SSI  :Cigare:  Il est très très bien *Darksun*, et injustement méconnu.
On peut faire un nombre de choses hallucinant en combat, vu la multitude de sorts disponibles.
Il ne rougit pas devant Divinity Original Sin de ce coté là... bon, par contre l'interface est juste super pénible.
Il y a aussi une suite (Wake of the Ravager) sur laquelle on peut récupérer son ancienne sauvegarde du 1.

----------


## Mezcalien

Mais non justement je connaissais pas, d'où ma surprise.  ::): 
A chaque instant je peux choisir ce qui me plait, dans les limites techniques de l'époque. Par exemple y'a un type attaché dans l'arène au début, il fait trois pixels, vraiment lambda comme un détail, tu peux l'achever bêtement et lui prendre ses bottes. Ou alors envisager de le sauver en t'impliquant un peu et enquêter.
C'est très brut et très bon.

----------


## Pluton

Là, *Dark Souls III*, avec passion, ferveur et sans Wiki.

Effectivement même si j'ai du mal à considérer le JV en tant que forme d'art mais plutôt comme un assemblage de diverses compétences artistiques, j'ai ici le sentiment inédit qu'il s'agit d'un "jeu d'auteur".

C'est hyper paradoxal car on sait qu'il s'agit d'une grosse production, que le jeu ressemble à une commande "il faut un 3ème épisode à vendre" et qu'il reprend en gloubiboulga tous les ingrédients des jeux précédents (pas fais les jeux playstation).

Et pourtant. Et pourtant c'est beau, c'est construit, c'est tangible. Dans Dark Souls III comme dans le I, un mur de pierre est un mur de pierres, un escalier permet de monter quelque part, une épée dans la gueule c'est le poids de l'acier dans la chair. L'harmonie presque fusionnelle entre gameplay et level design et art et animations créé un monde qui emporte bien davantage que n'importe quel Elder Scroll qui mise sur la quantité d'argenterie qu'on peut ramasser sur les tables.

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre les critiques parfois acharnées sur ce qu'il me semble être un jeu aussi impressionnant que mystérieux. J'ai jamais ressenti une telle stupeur devant un mob de JV qu'avant hier devant les espèces de zombies-oiseaux dont les ailes explosent le dos et se mettent à battre frénétiquement en foutant des plumes partout. J'ai retrouvé les battements du cœur de la fin des gros fights comme dans le premier et le deuxième. J'ai eu la mâchoire béante devant certains panoramas. J'ai rarement été aussi révulsé que lorsque j'ai vu les vers grouiller sur mon personnage. J'ai envie de manger des rillettes de crabe.

J'aime ma claymore et elle me le rend bien.

Le level design est moins surprenant et futé que dans DS1 mais aussi plus léché, il est à mi-chemin entre l'ingéniosité du 1 et la qualité de finition du 2. Les combats aussi, mélangent de lourdeur et de rapidité. La diversité des movesets me laisse pantois d'admiration.

Après 12 heures je n'ai pas encore vu une seule forme de concession dans la conception de ce Soul, sauf des concessions en faveur de la _qualité_.
Le nier, par exemple sur le level design, c'est oublier que lorsqu'on a parcouru tellement de fois les zones de DS1 en mode Die & Retry on a remarqué le défaut de cette colline là qui se descend dans une espèce de glissendo chelou du perso, c'est oublier ce pan de mur qui fait pas naturel, ces ennemis qui nous suivaient sur 50 mètres et puis faisaient demi-tour, cette corniche de merde avec une texture dégueu qui fait qu'on sait pas où on marche, oublier aussi cette roulade qui parfois évite le piège mais d'autres fois non, juste parce que...

Nier sa difficulté _parce qu'il suffit de maîtriser_ le jeu c'est oublier aussi que c'était la même quand on est tombé la première fois sur ornstein & smough.

Bref, tout est à l'avenant.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je joue à *Dungeons & Dragons, Dark Sun: Shattered Lands*. Et c'est excellent ! 
> Du vieux RPG qui fait mal aux yeux mais dont la mécanique simple exprime à merveille la liberté authentique du joueur. Non franchement c'est sans fard et sans bordel, un bon rhum de fin de soirée. 1993, jouissif.


Je rejoins ton avis et celui de Pitchblack. 
J'avais adoré ce jeu à l'époque de sa sortie, malgré ses graphismes déjà pas terribles pour l'époque. Déjà parce que l'univers de *Dark Sun* était intéressant mais aussi grâce aux talents des scénaristes de SSI qui conféraient au jeu une richesse complètement inattendue (j'avais d'ailleurs eu la chance de rencontrer certains d'entre eux quelques années plus tard pour leur faire part de mon admiration). L'un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de jeux de rôles informatiques !
Je me souviens notamment que j'avais été bluffé par les développements scénaristiques autour d'une quête annexe liée à une "ombre" (shadow, créature typique de Dungeons & Dragons). Aujourd'hui, c'est du classique, mais à l'époque, c'était rare. 
Et le gameplay était très riche pour un jeu de ce type. 

Je n'ai par contre jamais réussi à faire tourner *Wake of the Ravager* (je crois me souvenir qu'il était connu pour être buggé) et donc à reprendre mes personnages pour cette seconde aventure.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Là, *Dark Souls III*, avec passion, ferveur et sans Wiki.
> 
> Effectivement même si j'ai du mal à considérer le JV en tant que forme d'art mais plutôt comme un assemblage de diverses compétences artistiques, j'ai ici le sentiment inédit qu'il s'agit d'un "jeu d'auteur".
> [...]
> Bref, tout est à l'avenant.


Très belle ode à ce jeu qui t'a visiblement marqué !
Pour un peu, ça donnerait envie de s'y mettre...  ::):

----------


## Anonyme112

Pour ce qui est des ennemis qui font demi-tour... C'est pire dans le 3, où les ennemis ne font pas demi-tour mais butent sur des murs invisibles et restent coincés comme des cons dans l'ouverture d'une porte parce qu'ils ne sont pas censés passer par là...

----------


## Ammoodytes

Les développeurs n'avaient pas prévu que les joueurs fuiraient ainsi loin. En tout cas j'ai jamais vu ce souci  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Xchroumfph

De mon côté, j'ai attaqué les DLC de *Dark Souls II*. Et enfin, je retrouve des sensations que j'avais perdues avec le jeu de base. Les fantômes du Temple du Dragon Endormi par exemple m'ont enfin posé un problème difficile mais juste. Je me suis démerdé à ma manière mais je leur ai finalement éclaté leur petite gueule et depuis, à chaque passage, j'ai toujours la même satisfaction à leur planter ma Claymore entre les omoplates en guise de revanche.
Si les trois DLCs sont à l'avenant, je vais prendre mon pied.

Concernant le jeu de base, que j'ai bouclé du coup, je le trouve très en deçà du premier. Le level design absolument linéaire ne réserve aucune surprise. On enchaîne les gros mobs qui tapent dur sans grande excitation. Encore plus que dans le 1er jeu, une bonne maîtrise de l'esquive donne une quasi-invulnérabilité. Je suis rarement sorti de ma zone de confort, très peu de passages m'ont demandé de revoir mon approche habituelle. Là encore, dans le premier, je me souviens avoir dû changer entièrement d'équipement et de set de sort sur chacun des derniers boss. Sur le II, je garde quand même un bon souvenir des Gargouilles, qui m'ont bien fait rager, au cours d'un combat d'une grande violence. Les invasions de NPC sont également plus fréquentes, plus dangereuses et donc plus réussies que dans le premier. Le système qui permet de réinitialiser une zone est pratique mais complètement fumé et permet moults abus.
Sinon, je trouve l'ensemble des efforts de simplifications plutôt malvenus. Le scénario est plus clair mais les mécaniques de gameplay restent confuses. La multiplicité des PNJs, des marchands et compagnie n'apportent rien à mes yeux. Je suis juste obligé de me référer à un wiki pour savoir qui vend quoi quand on en a besoin. Les quêtes annexes sont meh et n'offrent que des récompenses anecdotiques. On croule toujours sous les items et le matos parfaitement inutile. Bref, du gras et encore du gras qui ne parvient pas à camoufler la fainéantise du coeur du jeu,  savoir le level design nettement moins brillant et les mobs et les boss vraiment moins inspirés.

Bref, vivement que je retourne m'éclater sur le premier DLC. Et je croise les doigts pour les suivants.

----------


## ducon

> Les marais du 1 avec ses moustiques de la taille d'une vache.


Imagine la taille des vaches.

----------


## hisvin

Bah, on en croise une au début du jeu.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zerger

> De mon côté, j'ai attaqué les DLC de *Dark Souls II*.


Celui dans la neige est génial !!  :Bave:

----------


## Haelnak

*Furi*

C'est sympatoche. Je suis au 4ème boss et ça fonctionne assez bien. Le gameplay est vraiment nickel malgré les phases soporifiques entre les boss.
 Ce n'est même pas de la narration puisque pendant 80% de la promenade, le lapin ne dit rien. 

Pour le moment, seul le maître du temps (3ème boss) est vraiment à jeter. C'est long et intéressant. 
Il n'est pas difficile, il met simplement à mal la patience du joueur en le "forçant" à glander pendant des plombes.
Du coup, si on attend, il est presque facile. 

Passionnant : 




Et, truc qui me gonfle pas mal, l'immunité sans logique apparente (ou alors j'ai raté un truc) qu'ont les boss à certains moments. Par exemple le mec reste immobile au centre de l'arène (phase càc) pendant 3 ou 4 secondes et, si tu l'attaques, hop bouclier bleu magique (alors que parfois non, dans le même contexte) et contre-attaque qui te pète la gueule.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Celui dans la neige est génial !!


Vivement parce que la citée du Dragon Endormi, avec mon build feu, c'est pas la joie. Je suis bien tenté de m'enchanter une claymore foudre pour leur apprendre la vie.

----------


## Zerger

> *Furi*
> 
> Pour le moment, seul le maître du temps (3ème boss) est vraiment à jeter.


Perso, le 3eme c'est mon préféré justement pour cette ambiance zen alors qu'il s'agit d'un combat à mort. Bon en Hard, tu n'as pas le temps de roupiller contre lui  ::P: 

Pour les immunités, normalement le boss a une petite aura dorée quand il est invincible. Après, effectivement, en fonction de la phase en cours, il va renvoyer ou non certaines attaques, faut tester un peu le mec pour voir ce qui peut passer (Genre The Hand, quand il a son bouclier, tu oublies le flingue..... sauf si il est en train de charger une grosse attaque) . Par contre, si tu le tapes au coprs à corps et qu'il te contre (ce qui pour le coup est plus ou moins aléatoire), tu peux à ton tour le contrer (généralement il va taper deux fois) puis lui mettre une mandale dans la gueule une bonne fois pour toute. C'est aussi un bon moyen pour annuler une phase d'attaque reloue à esquiver (très utile contre un des derniers boss) mais ca demande d'être sur le qui-vive.

Le combat le moins réussi, c'est le boss final à cause d'une perspective chelou qui rend les dashs un peu imprécis. Mais rien d'insurmontable.

Bref éclates-toi bien  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Ce n'est même pas de la narration puisque pendant 80% de la promenade, le lapin ne dit rien.


 ::o:  Journey n'approuve pas cette phrase.

----------


## Haelnak

> Journey n'approuve pas cette phrase.


Ne comparons pas Journey aux "interboss" de Furi, un peu de sérieux.
J'approuve tout à fait la narration par l'image (_"show, don't tell_"), mais ce n'est pas ce que propose le jeu de The Game Bakers.

----------


## Zerger

Les interboss sont là pour se reposer  ::P: 
Et l'histoire, c'est comme pour Hotline Miami, tout n'est pas expliqué clairement mais les dialogues ont leur importance

----------


## schouffy

> Ne comparons pas Journey aux "interboss" de Furi, un peu de sérieux.


Et pourquoi pas ? Je n'ai pas joué à Furi mais j'imagine que ces moments ont leur importance, sinon ils auraient simplement été absents ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Et pourquoi pas ? Je n'ai pas joué à Furi mais j'imagine que ces moments ont leur importance, sinon ils auraient simplement été absents ?


Je me demande pourquoi ils ne sont pas plus courts, et beaucoup ont critiqué ces passages orientés narration.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Celui dans la neige est génial !!


Ouais il est excellent... Sauf les rennes du Père Noël, je viens d'ailleurs de me souvenir que j'ai jamais fini cette partie du jeu.

----------


## Erkin_

J'ai trouvé les phases entre les boss magnifiques dans Furi, la DA assure et il y a de chouette plan de caméra.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai trouvé les phases entre les boss magnifiques dans Furi, la DA assure et il y a de chouette plan de caméra.


Mouais, je trouve ça un peu trop long.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Mouais, je trouve ça un peu trop long.


C'est vrai que c'est un peu long mais j'ai trouvé que ça plantait bien le décor et que ça posait une ambiance. Et puis normalement on ne les voit qu'une seule fois par "run".
Par contre quand tu recommences un second run ces transitions ne peuvent pas être passées et c'est chiant  ::|:  (mais il y a le mode entrainement accessible pour chaque boss éliminé si on ne veut pas se fader un second run).

----------


## Haelnak

Ça ne me dérange pas et on ne les voit en effet qu'une fois puisqu'on recommence directement au niveau du boss (contrairement à Titan Souls  :Gerbe: ), simplement que les faire un poil plus court, et "passable" lors d'un second run, aurait été idéal.

----------


## Zerger

Sur le second run, tu comprends tous les sous-entendus du lapin. Sinon tu lances le mode speedrun et tu as juste les combats. Mais ca aide a poser l'ambiance je trouve.

----------


## Big Bear

> Là, *Dark Souls III*, avec passion, ferveur et sans Wiki.  Effectivement même si j'ai du mal à considérer le JV en tant que forme d'art mais plutôt comme un assemblage de diverses compétences artistiques, j'ai ici le sentiment inédit qu'il s'agit d'un "jeu d'auteur".  C'est hyper paradoxal car on sait qu'il s'agit d'une grosse production, que le jeu ressemble à une commande "il faut un 3ème épisode à vendre" et qu'il reprend en gloubiboulga tous les ingrédients des jeux précédents (pas fais les jeux playstation).  Et pourtant. Et pourtant c'est beau, c'est construit, c'est tangible. Dans Dark Souls III comme dans le I, un mur de pierre est un mur de pierres, un escalier permet de monter quelque part, une épée dans la gueule c'est le poids de l'acier dans la chair. L'harmonie presque fusionnelle entre gameplay et level design et art et animations créé un monde qui emporte bien davantage que n'importe quel Elder Scroll qui mise sur la quantité d'argenterie qu'on peut ramasser sur les tables.  J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre les critiques parfois acharnées sur ce qu'il me semble être un jeu aussi impressionnant que mystérieux. J'ai jamais ressenti une telle stupeur devant un mob de JV qu'avant hier devant les espèces de zombies-oiseaux dont les ailes explosent le dos et se mettent à battre frénétiquement en foutant des plumes partout. J'ai retrouvé les battements du cœur de la fin des gros fights comme dans le premier et le deuxième. J'ai eu la mâchoire béante devant certains panoramas. J'ai rarement été aussi révulsé que lorsque j'ai vu les vers grouiller sur mon personnage. J'ai envie de manger des rillettes de crabe.  J'aime ma claymore et elle me le rend bien.  Le level design est moins surprenant et futé que dans DS1 mais aussi plus léché, il est à mi-chemin entre l'ingéniosité du 1 et la qualité de finition du 2. Les combats aussi, mélangent de lourdeur et de rapidité. La diversité des movesets me laisse pantois d'admiration.  Après 12 heures je n'ai pas encore vu une seule forme de concession dans la conception de ce Soul, sauf des concessions en faveur de la _qualité_. Le nier, par exemple sur le level design, c'est oublier que lorsqu'on a parcouru tellement de fois les zones de DS1 en mode Die & Retry on a remarqué le défaut de cette colline là qui se descend dans une espèce de glissendo chelou du perso, c'est oublier ce pan de mur qui fait pas naturel, ces ennemis qui nous suivaient sur 50 mètres et puis faisaient demi-tour, cette corniche de merde avec une texture dégueu qui fait qu'on sait pas où on marche, oublier aussi cette roulade qui parfois évite le piège mais d'autres fois non, juste parce que...  Nier sa difficulté _parce qu'il suffit de maîtriser_ le jeu c'est oublier aussi que c'était la même quand on est tombé la première fois sur ornstein & smough.  Bref, tout est à l'avenant.


  Sublime.

----------


## Anonyme112

> Les développeurs n'avaient pas prévu que les joueurs fuiraient ainsi loin. En tout cas j'ai jamais vu ce souci .


Pas loin non, souvent les ennemis sont incapables de quitter la pièce où ils se trouvent, c'est flagrant dans le château. C'est une grosse régression par rapport aux précédents.

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à *DOTA 2* et *Subnautica*.

Je prends pas mal de plaisir sur le premier, ce n'est pas (ou plus, d'après les gens la dernière maj a bien assoupli le jeu) si dur que ça mais c'est surtout qu'il y a beaucoup de mécaniques à assimiler et le tuto tout pourri aide pas, heureusement qu'il y a des tonnes de guide pour aider.

Pour le second, je prends du plaisir comme j'en ai rarement prit sur un jeu de survie. Déjà, le côté planète océanique/exploration maritime change des sempiternels eombie/monde post apo. C'est aussi super joli (mais avec pas mal de soucis de frame rate) et pas trop punitif, ce quu permet de se détendre devant le jeu et de se laisser porter par l'ambiance qui mélange habilement l'effet "waow" (devant des biomes et des espèces magnifiques) et les moments plus angoissant quand on se retrouve dans des profondeurs que la lumière n'atteint pas et qu'il y a moult bruits étranges autour de nous (ou juste le silence simplement perturbé par le bruit de notre respiration).

----------


## William Vaurien

J'ai des dizaines de jeux en attentes, dont certains un peu commencés (des AAA genre Assassin's Creed x), voir presque terminés (Witcher 3), et pourtant je m'amuse beaucoup plus sur Mount & Blade Warband et son extension avec des Vikings acheté en solde. 
C'est moche, mais j'adore  ::wub::

----------


## Ultimex

*GTA Vice City Stories*

Déçu, GTA LCS était mieux fichu, le scénario n'est pas prenant pour un sou et la map donne bizarrement l'impression d'être beaucoup plus vide que dans Vice City...

----------


## schouffy

*GTA 5*, ce truc est interminable.

C'est impressionnant techniquement, vaste, beau, y'a un souci du détail de malade et je déteste ce jeu.

La plupart de mes heures de jeu (j'ai pas de compteur, mais en ressenti, au moins 3000) consistent à suivre le gps de la minimap. Le jeu me donne parfois l'impression qu'il veut te faire chier, à te filer des véhicules de merde genre semi remorque ou van avec lesquels tu dois traverser la map, ou à mettre des pointeurs d'objectif aux endroits les plus opposés possibles à chaque fois.
Les fusillades sont nulles (Ils auraient dû aller consulter leurs potes de Vancouver qui ont fait Max Payne 3), sans intérêt et profondément énervantes, et ça doit être bien pire au pad avec la visée auto  :Gerbe: 
Les déplacements à pied sont une purge avec ces animations procédurales qui sont très jolies mais impliquent une inertie et une lourdeur très désagréables.

Le jeu a parfois des fulgurances (j'en suis presque à la fin et je dois en compter 3 ou 4), à chaque fois ce sont des séquences over-the-top complètement linéaires et scriptées (

Spoiler Alert! 


je pense à Trevor qui fonce en avion dans l'autre avion, à la poursuite avion/moto, au braquage qui finit en tracteur et gatling

). Aucune utilisation intelligente n'est faite du monde ouvert, en fait aucune utilisation tout court à part les interminables trajet. Des discussions, parfois bien écrites, meublent pendant ces trajets, jusqu'à la prochaine cinématique une fois arrivé à destination.
La gestion du temps et des distances n'a aucune cohérence, puisqu'on met des heures à faire quelques kilomètres, et ça ne sert à rien à part à nous agiter au visage le cycle jour/nuit très joli, qui encore une fois ne sert à rien à part à emmerder le joueur puisque de nuit (= la moitié du temps à peu près) on ne voit rien et c'est pénible.
Les poursuites avec les flics sont chiantes aussi puisque à partir du moment où on arrive à les semer, ça devient de la pseudo infiltration (je ne sais pas pourquoi on a l'info de la position de tous les flics sur la minimap mais c'est pratique), avec des flics qui spawnent en random donc c'est plus de la chance qu'autre chose.
Bref, aucun élément de gameplay n'a une quelconque profondeur, ce jeu est une gigantesque pataugeoire.

Je me souviens avoir eu exactement les mêmes impressions en jouant à Witcher 3, que j'avais abandonné.

Pourquoi je me force à le finir ?
Pour les fulgurances ponctuelles qu'il propose; pour pas qu'un gars vienne me dire "Ah mais c'est la fin le meilleur" (à toi qui veut me dire "c'est le multi le meilleur", meurs). Pour le dégager de mon ssd et plus jamais y revenir parce que cet enfoiré pèse 70Go.

----------


## Zerger

La seule raison de finir GTA V, c'est pour pouvoir buter le psy  ::): 

C'est vrai que quand tu regardes le souci de détail de la map, tu te dis que c'est con qu'ils soient pas aller plus loin dans le gameplay

----------


## Baalim

Suite à vos conseils avisés, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, arrêté de jouer bourré, grindé comme un porc pour obtenir de meilleures armes et stat' et, effectivement, je meurs moins souvent dans Dark souls III

----------


## Xchroumfph

> *GTA 5*, ce truc est interminable.
> 
> C'est impressionnant techniquement, vaste, beau, y'a un souci du détail de malade et je déteste ce jeu.
> 
> La plupart de mes heures de jeu (j'ai pas de compteur, mais en ressenti, au moins 3000) consistent à suivre le gps de la minimap. Le jeu me donne parfois l'impression qu'il veut te faire chier, à te filer des véhicules de merde genre semi remorque ou van avec lesquels tu dois traverser la map, ou à mettre des pointeurs d'objectif aux endroits les plus opposés possibles à chaque fois.
> Les fusillades sont nulles (Ils auraient dû aller consulter leurs potes de Vancouver qui ont fait Max Payne 3), sans intérêt et profondément énervantes, et ça doit être bien pire au pad avec la visée auto 
> Les déplacements à pied sont une purge avec ces animations procédurales qui sont très jolies mais impliquent une inertie et une lourdeur très désagréables.
> 
> Le jeu a parfois des fulgurances (j'en suis presque à la fin et je dois en compter 3 ou 4), à chaque fois ce sont des séquences over-the-top complètement linéaires et scriptées (
> ...


Mais tellement.
Ce jeu est un machin.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Là, [B](...)une épée dans la gueule c'est le poids de l'acier dans la chair.(...)


 ::lol::  C'est beau ce que tu dis (nan, nan, vraiment) et le reste aussi.

----------


## William Vaurien

> *GTA 5*, ce truc est interminable.
> 
> Le jeu me donne parfois l'impression qu'il veut te faire chier, à te filer des véhicules de merde genre semi remorque ou van avec lesquels tu dois traverser la map, ou à mettre des pointeurs d'objectif aux endroits les plus opposés possibles à chaque fois



Idem, sauf que c'est un des rare jeux que j'ai terminé (sur PS3). Je me suis focalisé sur les missions principales, je n'ai rien fait d'autre. Du coup je n'y ais passé qu'une trentaines d'heures, très loin de mon temps de jeu sur Witcher3, Skyrim et autres Fallout3/NV (je n'ai fini aucun d'entre eux!)

Du coup c'est pour moi un bon compromis de durée de jeu. Par contre j'ai eu aussi vraiment l'impression à plusieurs reprises que les dev me "chiaient à la gueule" avec des missions/véhicule de merde, clairement dans l'optique d'avoir une mauvaise expérience de jeu. Genre ils te punissent d'aimer les JV, ce loisir de demeurés...

Par contre j'ai été faible; j'ai vu les vidéos des jeux multi sur Steam, et j'ai craqué quand j'ai vu le jeu de moto à la Tron: je l'ai racheté en solde sur Steam... Je suis faible!

----------


## Zerger

> Suite à vos conseils avisés, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, arrêté de jouer bourré, grindé comme un porc pour obtenir de meilleures armes et stat' et, effectivement, je meurs moins souvent dans Dark souls III


Les roulades, tu as oublié de parler des roulades !!

----------


## PG 13

> Suite à vos conseils avisés, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, arrêté de jouer bourré, grindé comme un porc pour obtenir de meilleures armes et stat' et, effectivement, je meurs moins souvent dans Dark souls III


Tu viens de quitter la confrérie des joueurs défoncés qui jouent moins bien que sobres.

C' est toujours dur de perdre un membre.

Paix à ton âme damnée  ::sad::

----------


## Gloppy

> *GTA 5*, ce truc est interminable.
> C'est impressionnant techniquement, vaste, beau, y'a un souci du détail de malade et je déteste ce jeu.
> [...] Pourquoi je me force à le finir ?
> Pour les fulgurances ponctuelles qu'il propose; pour pas qu'un gars vienne me dire "Ah mais c'est la fin le meilleur" (à toi qui veut me dire "c'est le multi le meilleur", meurs). Pour le dégager de mon ssd et plus jamais y revenir 
> parce que cet enfoiré pèse 70Go.


Merci schouffy pour ton (second) retour détaillé. Je viens moi-même de (re)terminer *GTA V* et je pense y jouer peut-être encore quelques heures avant de le ranger. Et pour ma part, ça reste un de mes jeux préférés, même si le refaire sur PC m'a moins bluffé que la première fois que je l'ai fait sur PS3. 
En même temps, même si l'appréciation est subjective en fonction de nos attentes et préférences, je trouve tes commentaires et critiques fondées. Même quand je ne suis pas d'accord, je comprends où tu veux en venir. Et je me dis qu'en effet le "bac à sable" géant du monde ouvert et les missions de la campagne solo sont souvent séparés (même si certaines missions autorisent une part d'improvisation). Souvent, l'aventure imprévue émerge durant des phases de fuite des flics ou des moments où l'on se créé sa propre mini-aventure en déclenchant des événements hors campagne. 
Finalement, c'est là que je vois à quel point j'aime les jeux à ambiance et à histoires (The Witcher 3 aussi, que j'ai terminé) et que je leur pardonne volontiers leurs défauts s'ils me permettent de m'impliquer suffisamment dans l'interaction et m'emportent dans leur univers (et, comme je l'avais déjà écrit, la dimension satirique et critique de GTA me fait toujours tripper). 

Je trouve un peu dommage (mais courageux) que tu te forces à finir si vraiment tu détestes. Autant le dire tout de suite si tu ne l'as pas encore constaté de visu : non, la fin n'est pas spécialement le meilleur et ne sauvera pas tout le reste (même si le casse final est plutôt cool).

----------


## Nightwrath

En ce moment pas mal de choses :

*Motorsport Manager* : que j'ai mis en pause en attendant de futurs partchs. Le jeu est niquel mais il a besoin de quelques coups de polish au niveau de l'IA par exemple. Donc ayant déjà passé 40h dessus je le reprendrais un peu plus tard parce que c'est quand même de la bombe.

*Planet coaster* : un pur bijou. Je navigue entre création de bâtiments à thème et mode carrière. Seule petite déception c'est la nouvelle gestion de l'âge des attractions en mode défi donc je continue doucement le mode carrière en attendant de voir s'ils changent quelque chose pour ça. J'étais super hypé par un parc à thème western et finalement je crois que je préfère le thème médiéval.  :Emo: 

*Rebel Galaxy* : par petite session. C'est sympa dans l'ensemble , un peu porté sur le grind mais c'est du bonheur d'acheter un énorme croiseur bardé de canon pour vaporiser des vaisseaux.  :Bave:  . J'arrive tout juste au 2ème système qui commence à relever le niveau et j'amasse du crédit pour m'acheter un gros paquebot.  ::wub:: 

*ABZU* : je viens de le commencer et il sera pas long à finir mais fiou c'est vraiment un dépaysement dingue , bien plus magnifique que Journey.  :Emo: 

Et sinon pas passé loin du bord de fenêtre *Deux Ex Manking Divided* : c'est techniquement de la merde au point que j'ai essayé de me faire rembourser tellement le jeu fonctionnait pas correctement. J'ai misé sur le fait d'acheter 8go de ram en supplément pour que ça passe et je commence enfin à apprécier le jeu sans des crash à répétition ou des textures en low. Je commence à m'amuser de nouveau comme dans DEHR mais ça me laisse encore un petit gout de caca dans la bouche tous ces portages terminés à la pisse. Déjà que j'avais donné sur Mafia 3 et toutes ces heures passées avec un framerate aux fraises , j'ai même pas envie de mettre plus de 2 euros dans Dishonored 2 pour me retrouver encore avec le même truc.

----------


## Zerger

Bon sinon j'ai commencé le vilain jeu meta beaucoup trop hyped, *Undertale*.

Bah ca fait du bien, c'est frais, le jeu tord le cou à un paquet de régles implicites du jeu vidéo, c'est bourré d'humour, un peu niais, avec des musiques sympa... On avance tranquillement, le chamalo a le même goût que dans Stardew Valley  ::): 

*TowerClimb*, qui a enfin été soldé.
Depuis la démo que j'avais testée il y a fort longtemps, le jeu a pas mal évolué. Il s'agit donc d'un "roguelike d'escalade", le but est d'atteindre le sommet d'une tour dont les étages sont générés aléatoirement. On peut s'accrocher et grimper les parois, et lorsque les distances sont trop grandes, utiliser des objets à ramasser un peu partout permettant d'offrir un double saut, une téléportation ou tout simplement détruire un bloc de plateforme pour ouvrir un nouveau passage. Bien sûr, le jeu contient un paquet d'ennemis qui viendront rapidement metter terme à votre ascension, et si ca ne suffit pas, quelques montées de lave rajouteront une pression supplémentaire.
Bref, c'est du gros pixel mais les effets de lumière sont sympas et créent une ambiance plutot chouette (un peu à la maniere d'un Dungeon of the Endless)
Pour l'instant j'en suis encore au stade du "Tiens, c'est quoi ce truc, ca se ramass... Ok ca m'a tué!"

----------


## Haelnak

> j'ai même pas envie de mettre plus de 2 euros dans Dishonored 2 pour me retrouver encore avec le même truc.


Le portage de Dishonored 2 est bien pire que celui de Deus Ex.
J'ai des chutes à 30fps et du frame pacing sur le premier (en très élevé, même pas en ultra) alors que j'ai quasiment toujours 60 fps sur Deus Ex en ultra.

----------


## poneyroux

*Lego Harry Potter*, années 5 à 7 après avoir fait le premier à 100%.
J'ai profité des soldes Steam pour acheter ça, tenté par un jeu pop corn à 5€

Et en vrai j'suis impressionné  ::ninja::  - je ne m'attendais à vraiment rien d'autre qu'un jeu débile sans ambition avec de la chouette musique. Et même si ce sont pas les jeux du siècle, c'est vraiment plaisant. Ca manque certes de difficulté, mais je suis pas sûr que je sois le public visé à la base. 
L'univers est excellent, c'est simple à jouer, l'humour est certes très enfantin mais ça me fait rire... Du coup j'ai aussi acheté les Lego Star Wars  :Bave:

----------


## Pitchblack

Et bien actuellement, en préparation du moment où je jouerais au 2, je me refait et termine *Dishonored 1*.
Pas grand chose à dire que le concert de louanges déjà entendu ailleurs, par contre ce replay (que j'espère final) marque la fin de mes habitudes maso-complétistes.
La fois précédente où j'avais joué Dishonored j'avais réussi à me dégoûter de ce jeu en essayant d'absolument ghoster tous les niveaux, ce qui me faisait user et abuser du quicksave, m'interdisait de toucher aux armes alors qu'elles sont plutôt fun, etc.
Ce coup-là, je m'emmer.de beaucoup moins et je me fais juste plaisir à user de tous les gadgets.
Je ne cherche pas non plus l'approche bourrine, mais très simplement j'essaye de gérer et rattraper les moments où je suis surpris par les gardes par le meurtre et la fuite... et c'est infiniment plus agréable et vivant de jouer sans rupture de continuité, à défaut de recherche du "run parfait".
_Pitchblack, runner imparfait et content de l'être._

----------


## Gloppy

> Je ne cherche pas non plus l'approche bourrine, mais très simplement j'essaye de gérer et rattraper les moments où je suis surpris par les gardes par le meurtre et la fuite... et c'est infiniment plus agréable et vivant de jouer sans rupture de continuité, à défaut de recherche du "run parfait".
> _Pitchblack, runner imparfait et content de l'être._


True dat!  ::):

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Et sinon pas passé loin du bord de fenêtre *Deux Ex Manking Divided* : c'est techniquement de la merde au point que j'ai essayé de me faire rembourser tellement le jeu fonctionnait pas correctement. J'ai misé sur le fait d'acheter 8go de ram en supplément pour que ça passe et je commence enfin à apprécier le jeu sans des crash à répétition ou des textures en low. Je commence à m'amuser de nouveau comme dans DEHR mais ça me laisse encore un petit gout de caca dans la bouche tous ces portages terminés à la pisse. Déjà que j'avais donné sur Mafia 3 et toutes ces heures passées avec un framerate aux fraises , j'ai même pas envie de mettre plus de 2 euros dans Dishonored 2 pour me retrouver encore avec le même truc.


Même ressenti même si je ne pense pas le jeter par la fenêtre. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui n'a pas été peaufiné du tout : textures manquantes (ou mal chargées peut-être, la bouillie de pixels de près parfois, alors que tout le reste est beau), animation totalement ratées avec une mention spéciale aux discussions - je crois que Smiley remporte la palme du surexcité de première en manque de Ritaline - marqueurs de quêtes qui donnent envie de se pendre etc. Et c'est bien dommage parce que les niveaux sont vraiment grands, les façons de les aborder assez nombreuses (tout à fait ce que j'attends de Deus Ex), et les missions sont quand même sympas. Mais le côté "manque de finition" me rend chafouin dès que je croise une texture indigne ou un personnage qui surjoue (ie : tous) et ça me sort de ma balade  ::|: . Surtout qu'à côté de ça ils ont pris le temps de bien nous mettre sous le nez les micro-transactions que je trouve totalement déplacées.

Je sors de The Witcher III et Dark Souls III et ça fait mal...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Même ressenti même si je ne pense pas le jeter par la fenêtre. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui n'a pas été peaufiné du tout : textures manquantes (ou mal chargées peut-être, la bouillie de pixels de près parfois, alors que tout le reste est beau), animation totalement ratées avec une mention spéciale aux discussions - je crois que Smiley remporte la palme du surexcité de première en manque de Ritaline - marqueurs de quêtes qui donnent envie de se pendre etc. Et c'est bien dommage parce que les niveaux sont vraiment grands, les façons de les aborder assez nombreuses (tout à fait ce que j'attends de Deus Ex), et les missions sont quand même sympas. Mais le côté "manque de finition" me rend chafouin dès que je croise une texture indigne ou un personnage qui surjoue (ie : tous) et ça me sort de ma balade . Surtout qu'à côté de ça ils ont pris le temps de bien nous mettre sous le nez les micro-transactions que je trouve totalement déplacées.
> 
> Je sors de The Witcher III et Dark Souls III et ça fait mal...


Tu n'aurais pas mis le niveau de détail des textures un peu trop haut par rapport aux capacités de ta machine ? 
Parce que je n'ai jamais eu de texture manquante ou s'affichant avec du retard, et je n'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir lu ça parmi ses défauts d'optimisation (il y en a d'autres par contre, c'est clair).

----------


## Nightwrath

> Le portage de Dishonored 2 est bien pire que celui de Deus Ex.
> J'ai des chutes à 30fps et du frame pacing sur le premier (en très élevé, même pas en ultra) alors que j'ai quasiment toujours 60 fps sur Deus Ex en ultra.


Ok c'est encore pire que je ne le pensais alors.  :^_^: 




> Même ressenti même si je ne pense pas le jeter par la fenêtre. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui n'a pas été peaufiné du tout : textures manquantes (ou mal chargées peut-être, la bouillie de pixels de près parfois, alors que tout le reste est beau), animation totalement ratées avec une mention spéciale aux discussions - je crois que Smiley remporte la palme du surexcité de première en manque de Ritaline - marqueurs de quêtes qui donnent envie de se pendre etc. Et c'est bien dommage parce que les niveaux sont vraiment grands, les façons de les aborder assez nombreuses (tout à fait ce que j'attends de Deus Ex), et les missions sont quand même sympas. Mais le côté "manque de finition" me rend chafouin dès que je croise une texture indigne ou un personnage qui surjoue (ie : tous) et ça me sort de ma balade . Surtout qu'à côté de ça ils ont pris le temps de bien nous mettre sous le nez les micro-transactions que je trouve totalement déplacées.
> 
> Je sors de The Witcher III et Dark Souls III et ça fait mal...


Ah oui alors je suis pas loin dans le jeu mais mention spéciale à David Sarif par exemple , tant la modélisation du perso que ses animations qui surjouent sont complètement à la rue.  ::O:

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Tu n'aurais pas mis le niveau de détail des textures un peu trop haut par rapport aux capacités de ta machine ? 
> Parce que je n'ai jamais eu de texture manquante ou s'affichant avec du retard, et je n'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir lu ça parmi ses défauts d'optimisation (il y en a d'autres par contre, c'est clair).


Je ne pense pas, j'ai laissé le jeu calibré les taquets (i5-3570K, 8Go, GTX970), c'est juste que certaines textures semblent dégeulasses parce qu'elles tranchent sévèrement avec le reste, genre les morceaux de bidoches : http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...86D26A2853B58/

Ou des textures qui chargent pas : http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...F88F050C5CDE4/

Aussi j'ai fait le con de télécharger le jeu sur mon DD et non sur le SSD (j'aurais dû attendre de libérer mes autres jeux plutôt que de tout télécharger en même temps) : du coup j'ai un temps de chargement initial trooooop long...

----------


## Epikoienkore

Curieux le bug avec le perso qui a perdu une partie de ses textures.
Après c'est vrai que j'avais le jeu d'installé sur le SSD ; de là à penser que ça vient de là il y a un gros pas tout de même mais qui sait !?

----------


## schouffy

> Je trouve un peu dommage (mais courageux) que tu te forces à finir si vraiment tu détestes. Autant le dire tout de suite si tu ne l'as pas encore constaté de visu : non, la fin n'est pas spécialement le meilleur et ne sauvera pas tout le reste (même si le casse final est plutôt cool).


C'était courageux mais con  :^_^:  En effet, la fin n'est pas meilleure que le reste. Le casse était sympa mais pas épique du tout ("subtle way") mais m'a rappelé Heat et c'est toujours ça de pris...
La fusillade dans la fonderie n'était pas du meilleur tonneau non plus.
Bref, GTA 6, j'y toucherai même pas avec un bâton. Je jouerai sûrement à RDR2 par contre, vu que le western fait de moi sa pute.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ok c'est encore pire que je ne le pensais alors.


Sans nier les problèmes de nakazz, va sur le topic du jeu et tu verras que son karma est si pourri qu'il accumule à lui tout seul tous les problèmes techniques du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

La DA de *Darkest Dungeon*  :Bave: 
Je commence déjà l'année avec 4-5 nouveaux jeux entamés, ca promet  ::ninja::

----------


## makiayoyo

A "rise of the tomb raider" edition 20eme anniversaire, sympa, sans plus ... Le jeu a perdu, je pense, en rythme a vouloir ouvrir son monde et amener des quêtes secondaires en mode ramene 3 branches et 2 champis... C'est dommage  !  Les fusillades sont fades après Uncharted 4 ... Mais bon ca va, ca reste une escapade sympa a petit prix...  ::):

----------


## Gloppy

> C'était courageux mais con  En effet, la fin n'est pas meilleure que le reste. Le casse était sympa mais pas épique du tout ("subtle way") mais m'a rappelé Heat et c'est toujours ça de pris...
> La fusillade dans la fonderie n'était pas du meilleur tonneau non plus.
> Bref, GTA 6, j'y toucherai même pas avec un bâton. Je jouerai sûrement à RDR2 par contre, vu que le western fait de moi sa pute.


C'pas grave, je viendrai ici te raconter mes folles aventures sur GTA VI en vantant la qualité d'immersion permise par son budget pharaonique...  ::):

----------


## Stratosfear

> Ok c'est encore pire que je ne le pensais alors.


Attention, nAKAZZ est l'un de ceux ayant le plus de problèmes sur le thread du jeu. Depuis les patch récents, ça tourne bien mieux chez les autres.

----------


## FrousT

> Attention, nAKAZZ est l'un de ceux ayant le plus de problèmes sur le thread du jeu. Depuis les patch récents, ça tourne bien mieux chez les autres.


Clairement, mais c'est toujours pas ça quand même... Et c'est d'autant plus frustrant parce que le jeu défonce...

----------


## pesos

Chez moi ça tourne très bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans nier les problèmes de nakazz, va sur le topic du jeu et tu verras que son karma est si pourri qu'il accumule à lui tout seul tous les problèmes techniques du jeu.


Voilà, c'est un peu ça. C'est pas de bol hein, mais moi ou d'autres avec des configs pas forcément meilleures -voires plus faibles- on s'en sort bien, même s'il subsiste toujours des petites zones dans certains niveaux  où le framerate chute sensiblement (sans jamais descendre en-dessous 35Fps pour ma part, mais 25 de moins ça se ressent).

----------


## Koma

> Attention, nAKAZZ est l'un de ceux ayant le plus de problèmes sur le thread du jeu. Depuis les patch récents, ça tourne bien mieux chez les autres.


Le jeu est quand même loin d'être réparé. Il continue de ramer chez pas mal de monde.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Le jour où un jeu ne tournera pas bien chez pesos, là on pourra vraiment dire que ce jeu est techniquement au delà de toute rédemption.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le jour où un jeu ne tournera pas bien chez pesos, là on pourra vraiment dire que ce jeu est techniquement au delà de toute rédemption.


Ou que Pesos a ouvert les yeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

nAKAZZ a surtout donné des chiffres qui permettent à chacun de se faire une idée.
Balancer un "ça tourne bien" ne donne aucune information.

----------


## dieuvomi

Je joue à *Survarium*, boh j'aime bien, c'est pas la folie furieuse, c'est pas STALKER, mais ça passe. Je précise que je n'ai jamais joué à aucun fps free to play, et encore moins militaire, ce genre. Donc ouais vu que j'y connais rien, c'est sympa. Les maps sont assez cool, les armes plutôt bien fichues sans être méga réalistes. J'ai pas trop senti le coté pay-to-win pour le moment après une bonne vingtaine d'heures.

----------


## Ventilo

Je joue à Warcraft, le tout premier du nom.
Quand le clic droit ne fonctionnait pas encore, qu'il fallait appuyer sur H pour couper le bois, A pour attaquer et M pour bouger, le tout en Qwerty.

Il me semble que j'y avais joué à l'époque de sa sortie, le jeu reste bon dans ce contexte. Mais il est un peu prise de tête, les fantassins ne ripostant que si on les attaque, l'IA se fait cartonner facilement, les cartes ont des chemins (de foret ou des ponts) pour éviter d'être attaqué de partout, les invocations majeures sont complètement pétées. Et les catapultes ont le friendly fire et sont très très efficaces  ::w00t:: 

Au moins il tourne sur clef usb et est discret au bureau, j'ai hate de faire le 2.

----------


## makiayoyo

à* Final fantasy 15* , depuis qques heures ... j'aime bcp le début, dommage que j'ai lu les tests, je suis condamné à jouer en redoutant un mauvais final, mais pour l'heure je m'amuse bien , c'est trés bien réalisé, soigné, plein de bonnes surprises pour moi qui me suis spoilé le moins possible (le test, une vidéo de combat, une vidéo sur l'exploration en voiture et 10 minutes de GK live)

----------


## Oldnoobie

*NFS* le dernier. 
En promo à 10 balles sur le store Origin, j'ai tenté en curieux. 
Comme d'hab, la campagne solo en mode rebelz est à vomir et j'ai un doute sur l'intérêt d'employer de vrais acteurs. 
De plus, les voitures de départ, c'est vraiment naze à conduire, je prie pour que le tuning rende le gameplay moins pourri.

----------


## znokiss

> Je joue à *Survarium*, boh j'aime bien, c'est pas la folie furieuse, c'est pas STALKER, mais ça passe. Je précise que je n'ai jamais joué à aucun fps free to play, et encore moins militaire, ce genre. Donc ouais vu que j'y connais rien, c'est sympa. Les maps sont assez cool, les armes plutôt bien fichues sans être méga réalistes. J'ai pas trop senti le coté pay-to-win pour le moment après une bonne vingtaine d'heures.


Dis-voir, ça m'intrigue. On peut s'amuser dessus en étant purement solo ? 

Parce que bon, avoir un clan, se connecter à heures fixes, etc.. ça ne me tente vraiment pas. Mais si on peut baguenauder à notre guise, alors là je dis banco !

----------


## Sylvine

Euuh, tu vas droit à la déconvenue, c'est genre le multi de CoD avec une skin Stalker.
Tous les trucs un peu atypiques (du moins atypiques quand ils l'ont annoncé y'a 50 ans environ) style PVE n'ont jamais été rajouté, et le seront probablement jamais.

----------


## schouffy

C'est relativement sympa et les fusillades sont sympa, mais c'est un multi F2P.
Donc t'as des armes et équipements à chier comparé au mec d'à côté quand tu commences. La communauté est pas top. J'y ai joué quelques semaines y'a 2 ou 3 ans et j'y suis jamais retourné.

----------


## Anonyme210226

*Forza Horizon 3*, pris en promo sur amazon UK (£30 la version Deluxe pour les curieux). C'est super, c'est un GTA dans lequel on vire les mini-jeux, les bastons et le scénar, et on ne garde que les balades en bagnoles. Je m'éclate, mais le système d'XP est à se pisser dessus. Quoi qu'on fasse on gagne de l'XP.
"Tu roules super vite ! Bravo ! +100 XP"
"Tu roules proprement ! Génial ! +150 XP"
"Tu roules comme un porc en défonçant le décor ! Fantastique ! +150 XP"
"Tu es à l'arrêt ! Incroyable ! +2000 XP"
"Tu as ouvert ta portière ! Quelle classe de ouf guedin ! + 3000 XP"
"Tu as éteint l'autoradio ! Arglfblflgbllgbb! + 9000 XP"

Seul point noir, malgré une fluidité impeccable (en restant ultra low sur les settings), le jeu passe son temps à me dire que je n'ai pas assez de mémoire vidéo. 2 Go c'est selon les devs à peine suffisant pour le faire tourner en 640x480.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Euuh, tu vas droit à la déconvenue, c'est genre le multi de CoD avec une skin Stalker.
> Tous les trucs un peu atypiques (du moins atypiques quand ils l'ont annoncé y'a 50 ans environ) style PVE n'ont jamais été rajouté, et le seront probablement jamais.


 :Emo: 

Par contre c'était très proche d'un Insurgency au début, mais au fil des versions c'est effectivement devenu un pastiche de Call of Duty sans saveur. Ça reste joli et tout mais le projet ne va nulle part parce qu'ils ont visiblement pas assez d'argent pour terminer le mode solo. (Ils ont commencé à développer le jeu sans financement et leur pari du Freeplay a pas l'air de fonctionner financièrement donc en gros c'est dans une impasse)

----------


## makiayoyo

Parce que *FF-15* c'est niet pour elle et que les déplacements de *The witness* lui filent la gerbe c'est* Inside* que j'ai décidé de faire ce week-end en tandem ... si c'est "simple" comme limbo, elle devrait même pouvoir tenir la manette toute seule !

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Forza Horizon 3* le jeu passe son temps à me dire que je n'ai pas assez de mémoire vidéo. 2 Go c'est selon les devs à peine suffisant pour le faire tourner en 640x480.


Ca peut s'arranger en fonction de ce que tu laisses tourner ou non en arrière-plan.
Par exemple, avec 16 Go de RAM, si je laisse Chrome avec plusieurs onglets, en barre de tâche, ça loupe pas au bout d'un moment j'ai le même message suivi d'un crash du jeu.

----------


## nefrem

T'as 16 Go de RAM vidéo  :tired:

----------


## makiayoyo

> T'as 16 Go de RAM vidéo


à moins d'un sli de 1080 je pense qu'il parle juste de ram ...  :X1:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oep, je fais du quad SLI quand je m'ennuie dans ma piscine à billets. Bon OK, c'est 4Go pour la RAM de la CG.
Mais du coup je vois pas en quoi clôturer Chrome me rend de la ram CG ?

----------


## raspyrateur

> Je joue à Warcraft, le tout premier du nom.
> Quand le clic droit ne fonctionnait pas encore, qu'il fallait appuyer sur H pour couper le bois, A pour attaquer et M pour bouger, le tout en Qwerty.
> 
> Il me semble que j'y avais joué à l'époque de sa sortie, le jeu reste bon dans ce contexte. Mais il est un peu prise de tête, les fantassins ne ripostant que si on les attaque, l'IA se fait cartonner facilement, les cartes ont des chemins (de foret ou des ponts) pour éviter d'être attaqué de partout, les invocations majeures sont complètement pétées. Et les catapultes ont le friendly fire et sont très très efficaces 
> 
> Au moins il tourne sur clef usb et est discret au bureau, j'ai hate de faire le 2.


T'as oublié de parler des groupes de 4 unités et des murs d'archers/lancier infranchissable.

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait finir sans tricher la mission ou il faut sauver garrona...

----------


## Illynir

> Oep, je fais du quad SLI quand je m'ennuie dans ma piscine à billets. Bon OK, c'est 4Go pour la RAM de la CG.
> Mais du coup je vois pas en quoi clôturer Chrome me rend de la ram CG ?


Les navigateurs modernes utilisent les GPU pour accélérer les pages web...

----------


## dieuvomi

> Dis-voir, ça m'intrigue. On peut s'amuser dessus en étant purement solo ? 
> 
> Parce que bon, avoir un clan, se connecter à heures fixes, etc.. ça ne me tente vraiment pas. Mais si on peut baguenauder à notre guise, alors là je dis banco !


T'as un bonus d'xp quand tu joues en escouade, avec un autre type mais ça engage en rien. Je joue seul la plupart du temps. Après j'ai pas joué à COD, je peux pas comparer, bah j'aime bien l'ambiance parce que j'avais bien aimé STALKER. Mais ouais je suis allé voir les forums, il parait que le PVE est toujours prévu... Enfin ouais ça ressemble à une blague à force.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ca peut s'arranger en fonction de ce que tu laisses tourner ou non en arrière-plan.
> Par exemple, avec 16 Go de RAM, si je laisse Chrome avec plusieurs onglets, en barre de tâche, ça loupe pas au bout d'un moment j'ai le même message suivi d'un crash du jeu.


Mais le pire c'est que je ne vois pas de souci. C'est fluide, relativement beau (avec ma vieille GTX770 j'en attends pas grand chose), mais le jeu persiste à m'envoyer la pop-up tous les cinq kilomètres. Sans doute qu'ils sont de mèche avec nvidiamd pour faire vendre plus de CGU dernière génération. :complot:

----------


## Supergounou

> Parce que *FF-15* c'est niet pour elle et que les déplacements de *The witness* lui filent la gerbe c'est* Inside* que j'ai décidé de faire ce week-end en tandem ... si c'est "simple" comme limbo, elle devrait même pouvoir tenir la manette toute seule !


Moi ma maman a toujours refusé de jouer aux JV avec moi  ::'(:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Moi ma maman a toujours refusé de jouer aux JV avec moi


Ben tu vois elle a changé d'avis ...   ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Beurk, vu son état, mon pauvre.

----------


## schouffy

wut  ::O: 
Y'a plus de respect !

----------


## Zerger

Hop hop hop, pas les mamans !

----------


## makiayoyo

Mea culpa ... Pas les mamans, ok  !

----------


## Cannes

> "Tu roules super vite ! Bravo ! +100 XP"
> "Tu roules proprement ! Génial ! +150 XP"
> "Tu roules comme un porc en défonçant le décor ! Fantastique ! +150 XP"
> "Tu es à l'arrêt ! Incroyable ! +2000 XP"
> "Tu as ouvert ta portière ! Quelle classe de ouf guedin ! + 3000 XP"
> "Tu as éteint l'autoradio ! Arglfblflgbllgbb! + 9000 XP"


Je buvais.

----------


## Koma

Stalker 1.

C'est incroyable les sensations que procure ce jeu à chaque partie. Déjà la partie FPS... le comportement des militaires, la faiblesse de survie du personnage, les armes merdiques qui s'enrayent et qui ont une dispersion transformant ton personnage en manchot... putain c'est affreux, mais je surkiffe. Arriver à se rapprocher des militaires pour leur coller une rafale dans le buffet parce que ça fait 30 minutes qu'ils te clouent dans une pièce et que de loin la visée donne rien, TAKE IT MOFO  :Bave: . Et puis rameuter ses 20 potes, passer 30 minutes à déglinguer tout le monde, et oublie le dernier qui te grenade la gueule, se rendre compte qu'on a oublié de quicksave.  ::ninja:: 

Et cet ambiance...   Le jeu commence à accuser son âge graphiquement, mais l'ambiance est toujours aussi démentielle. Je suis terrorisé dans le noir et chaque mouvement lumineux me fait flipper car je ne sais jamais si c'est une lampe qui pendouille ou une présence hostile qui me cherche.



Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis encore à flipper à chaque fois que je rencontre le bloodsucker, et là je viens de le passer

... et j'avais oublié les militaires  ::o: 

Du coup j'ai plus qu'à quickload... et me retaper le bloodsucker  ::ninja:: 

Ok, les 2 enchainés en deux deux... !

... et j'avais oublié le mutant psy d'Agropom  :Vibre: 

Y'a moyen de le buter d'ailleurs ? A chaque fois je me barre en courant via l'échelle car j'ai l'impression que je peux rien faire contre son pouvoir et je n'arrive pas à le rafaler avant qu'il relance une attaque.

----------


## znokiss

T'as mis du mod dessus ?

Pour le dernier paragraphe de ton spoiler, je citerais Marcel & son orchestre : "Allo ? grenade !"

----------


## Koma

1) J'avais une install avec le complete mod. Je sais qu'il est déconseillé par les puristes, mais je trouve pas qu'il dénature le jeu justement, il touche surtout au graphisme et à la météo, mais niveau jeu il tweak pas l'IA (enfin si mais il lui donne des nouveaux trucs comme le lancer de grenades), du coup j'ai pas bien compris les critiques. J'ai déjà fait le jeu vanilla deux fois, et si j'ai la motive je testerais bien Misery après celui-la. J'ai surtout envie de tester CS et CoP que j'ai toujours pas fait, mais sans connexion internet sur le desktop je peux pas les installer avant mon prochain déménagement cet été, donc y'a des chances que teste autre chose en mods sur le 1. Si je refais le jeu une 3e fois là, j'aimerais bien trouver quelque chose qui change le solo aussi, pourquoi pas.

2) Pas con, j'y ai pensé, mais j'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer car je me faisais later la santé. J'ai lu sur le wikia du jeu qu'il est aussi possible d'utiliser une partie du décor pour éviter ses attaques et le tuer à l'arme à feu, mais c'est chaud.

----------


## Ruadir

*Master of Orion : conquer the stars*,  en normal et en durée héroique avec le Khanat Terran  ::love:: 



Très agréablement surpris, vu l'état du jeu durant l'Early access.
Les mécaniques de jeu sont simples mais rudement efficaces. Malgré quelques ratés, l'aspect militaire n'est pas trop chiant et offre des possibilités "à la carte" très agréables avec des modes "STR", "cinématique", "50-50" ou auto-résolution.
Les IA ne sont pas passives et la diplomatie tient vraiment la route avec des réactions crédibles et en accord avec le lore de l'univers. 
Pour pimenter un peu les parties, le joueur le plus puissant reçoit régulièrement les visites surprises des antariens qui pop aux commandes d'une flotte de navire surpuissants et qui ne fait que croitre à chaque défaite.
En dehors de ça, le jeu offre une ambiance véritablement prenante et un aspect visuel de toute beauté.

Mention pour le doublage de qualité, c'est un détail mais cela offre une véritable personnalité à chaque dirigeant ! 

Vraiment, un bon petit 4x...qui ne révolutionne pas le genre, qui ne dispose pas de l'aura vénérable des anciens MoO mais qui se révèle à la fois attachant et prenant. En plus, le suivi des dev est vraiment bon et ces derniers ont déjà promis des rajouts de gameplay gratuits pou l'année 2016.
Bonne pioche en attendant Endless Space 2 !

----------


## Zerger

> Stalker 1.
> 
> C'est incroyable les sensations que procure ce jeu à chaque partie. Déjà la partie FPS... le comportement des militaires, la faiblesse de survie du personnage, les armes merdiques qui s'enrayent et qui ont une dispersion transformant ton personnage en manchot... putain c'est affreux, mais je surkiffe. Arriver à se rapprocher des militaires pour leur coller une rafale dans le buffet parce que ça fait 30 minutes qu'ils te clouent dans une pièce et que de loin la visée donne rien, TAKE IT MOFO . Et puis rameuter ses 20 potes, passer 30 minutes à déglinguer tout le monde, et oublie le dernier qui te grenade la gueule, se rendre compte qu'on a oublié de quicksave. 
> 
> Et cet ambiance...   Le jeu commence à accuser son âge graphiquement, mais l'ambiance est toujours aussi démentielle. Je suis terrorisé dans le noir et chaque mouvement lumineux me fait flipper car je ne sais jamais si c'est une lampe qui pendouille ou une présence hostile qui me cherche.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Call of Prypat est le plus abouti des Stalker, mais SoC propose clairement la meilleure ambiance. Enjoy  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> 1) J'avais une install avec le complete mod. Je sais qu'il est déconseillé par les puristes, mais je trouve pas qu'il dénature le jeu justement, il touche surtout au graphisme et à la météo, mais niveau jeu il tweak pas l'IA (enfin si mais il lui donne des nouveaux trucs comme le lancer de grenades), du coup j'ai pas bien compris les critiques.


Ben le truc c'est que justement si, il dénature le jeu, alors qu'il est justement "vendu" comme un bel overhaul graphique sans plus. Sauf que non, avec Complete, le jeu devient très très facile : 



Et surtout, le Starter Pack fait mieux en update graphique et correction de bug. J'avais détaillé un peu à la fin du topic dédié juste au-dessus de ton post d'hier. 

Maintenant, pour changer un peu d'expérience, je te conseille un mod à base d'AMK, une base qu'on retrouve dans pas mal de mods, qui ajoute moult trucs sympas, comme les news dynamiques sur la radio. Et si tu veux la totale, t'as cet énorme pack qui regroupe AMK avec tous les flingues de l'Arsenal Overhaul et tous les packs graphiques d'Absolute. Surtout, si t'as pas accès au net pour l'install, y'a moyen de télécharger un gros dossier Gamedata avec tout installé dedans, qu'il faut juste copier/coller dans le dossier d'install du jeu et zou.

----------


## Baalim

> Ben le truc c'est que justement si, il dénature le jeu, alors qu'il est justement "vendu" comme un bel overhaul graphique sans plus. Sauf que non, avec Complete, le jeu devient très très facile : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f0f8833...434c2db715.jpg
> 
> Et surtout, le Starter Pack fait mieux en update graphique et correction de bug. J'avais détaillé un peu à la fin du topic dédié juste au-dessus de ton post d'hier. 
> 
> Maintenant, pour changer un peu d'expérience, je te conseille un mod à base d'AMK, une base qu'on retrouve dans pas mal de mods, qui ajoute moult trucs sympas, comme les news dynamiques sur la radio. Et si tu veux la totale, t'as cet énorme pack qui regroupe AMK avec tous les flingues de l'Arsenal Overhaul et tous les packs graphiques d'Absolute. Surtout, si t'as pas accès au net pour l'install, y'a moyen de télécharger un gros dossier Gamedata avec tout installé dedans, qu'il faut juste copier/coller dans le dossier d'install du jeu et zou.


Pour le coup, ça m'intéresse.

C'est la première fois que je regarde les stat' et succès steam de ma liste d'amis.
C'est rigolo de constater que, en fin de compte, je ne suis pas si lent à progresser dans dark souls 3. J'avais l'impression du contraire.

----------


## Koma

> Ben le truc c'est que justement si, il dénature le jeu, alors qu'il est justement "vendu" comme un bel overhaul graphique sans plus. Sauf que non, avec Complete, le jeu devient très très facile : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f0f8833...434c2db715.jpg
> 
> Et surtout, le Starter Pack fait mieux en update graphique et correction de bug. J'avais détaillé un peu à la fin du topic dédié juste au-dessus de ton post d'hier. 
> 
> Maintenant, pour changer un peu d'expérience, je te conseille un mod à base d'AMK, une base qu'on retrouve dans pas mal de mods, qui ajoute moult trucs sympas, comme les news dynamiques sur la radio. Et si tu veux la totale, t'as cet énorme pack qui regroupe AMK avec tous les flingues de l'Arsenal Overhaul et tous les packs graphiques d'Absolute. Surtout, si t'as pas accès au net pour l'install, y'a moyen de télécharger un gros dossier Gamedata avec tout installé dedans, qu'il faut juste copier/coller dans le dossier d'install du jeu et zou.


Merci pour les précisions. Je vais tester ce que tu me dis.

Après il me semble que le mec a des chiffres sortis un peu magiquement. J'ai lu nulle part que la précision des armes avait augmenté (mais je peux avoir loupé l'info).

Le sac à dos a augmenté de 10 kilos oui, mais ça me paraît pas incroyable pour autant, un militaire porte 90 kilos sur lui, et on est toujours réduit à ne ramasser qu'une arme ou deux à troquer en plus, pas beaucoup. Le repair toolkit de mémoire il n'est plus que trouvable sur les corps en loot, mais pour ce que ça sert... après je peux comprendre le problème pour les bruits de pas et le couteau, mais je trouve pour ma part que c'est le jeu de base qui abuse. Quand tu égorge quelqu'un, t'as les 100 mètres carrés qui sont tous au courant comme si tu avais klaxonné.

Mais du coup je testerais bien ton pack cité. Le manque d'armes originelles se fait aussi un peu sentir en refaisant le jeu. Je me souviens que tu l'avais posté, et je voulais tester ça mais j'ai jamais pris le temps pour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait Lost Alpha c'est toujours le foutoir ?

----------


## FericJaggar

S.t.a.l.k.e.r.  ::love:: 
Une de mes séries meilleur jamais  ::wub:: 
Effectivement, cette ambiance de fou quand tu échappes à la sangsue dans les égouts et que tu ressors de nuit dans la base, avec les lampes-torches qui fouillent les ténèbres, l'alarme et les cris partout...
Le mutant psy c'est le nain, non ? Je crois que j'avais réussi à le tuer au flingue, mais c'est super chaud, surtout en Master.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Oh oui  ::wub:: , et avec des mods comme AMK par exemple c'est vraiment la panaçée du docteur Hollcroft. Un très bon mod également : Autumn Aurora 2  ::wub::

----------


## Leybi

Ptin retomber sur cette image en 2017 ça fait bizarre  ::O: 

Franchement à l'époque Complete 2009 pour shadow of chernobyl était top pour un premier run, et je pense que ça l'est toujours actuellement. Jdis ça en ayant vraiment poncé le jeu de long en large avec la plupart des gros packs de mods ou total overhaul. Les critique de l'image c'est soit des détails dont on se fout vraiment, soit des trucs only CS & CoP (les factions, j'ai pas joué à ces deux-là en complete), soit c'est relatif aux sons/à la vision des ennemis et c'est normal puisque Complete s'était entêté à rétablir le coté infiltration qui avait été abandonné peu avant la sortie du jeu à moitié fait à moitié à faire.

C'était vraiment un des objectifs annoncés du moddeur (ce que l'image omet bien de dire), et je pense que c'est plutôt réussi. Alors oui y'a quelques endroits (2-3 grand maximum) ou tu peux, si tu connais bien le jeu et les spawns, t'infiltrer et tuer un max de monde sans te faire repérer (notamment la sortie des égouts dans la base militaire), mais c'est non seulement très très difficile (le jeu, même moddé, est pas vraiment fait pour l'infiltration), mais en plus je trouve ça plutôt RP par rapport à vanilla ou tu sors des égouts et y'a toute la map qui te tire dessus instantanément parce que t'as osé essayé le couteau sur le garde de la tour...

edit: Pour un second run je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec znokiss et conseiller un AMK, c'est probablement une de mes meilleures expériences JV de voir des IAs complètement en roue libre à chasser des bandits apeurés sur 3 zones. Y'a un tel gameplay émergent avec ce mod, des trucs encore jamais vu dans les open-world AAA modernes.

----------


## hisvin

Il faudrait que je pense à y jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai laissé un peu les Splinter Cell de côté pour me faire quelques *Assassin's Creed*.

Là je suis sur le III, que j'avais déjà fait en entier, je me concentre que sur l'histoire pour le coup.

Bah franchement, il est pas mal, certes, y a pas de méga ville à visiter en Parkour mais la forêt est sympa, j'aime beaucoup le sujet historique traité et je trouve que les discours des mourants sont assez intéressant. Bon, y a des trucs bien chiant aussi comme le début du jeu (quand on est enfant) qui est franchement trop long pour pas grand chose, des défauts techniques (PNJ qui disparaisse ou qui passe à travers le décors, texture qui tarde à s'afficher, ragdoll qui devient fou) et des passages dans le présent nul.

Mais sinon, je m'amuse bien.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mais sinon, je m'amuse bien.


Je note pour quand tu lanceras une nouvelle battle de gout.  :Fourbe:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je note pour quand tu lanceras une nouvelle battle de gout.


Je crains plus rien de toi depuis que tu as avoué kiffer Kane et Lynch 2  :Cigare:

----------


## Pluton

Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III 
Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III 
Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III 
Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III Dark Souls III 

 :Bave: 

A part le téléport dès le début, pas mal de boss trop faciles et la mauvaise idée reprise de DS2 du leveling seulement à Ligefeu, et quand on retire le bonheur de découvrir la franchise avec le 1, ce jeu est tellement une tuerie qu'en essayant de rester objectif il est encore meilleur que le premier.

----------


## Anonyme112

Le premier reste le meilleur mais le 3 est un bon jeu c'est vrai. En tout cas meilleur que le 2, mais c'était pas difficile  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Ptin retomber sur cette image en 2017 ça fait bizarre 
> 
> Franchement à l'époque Complete 2009 pour shadow of chernobyl était top pour un premier run, et je pense que ça l'est toujours actuellement. Jdis ça en ayant vraiment poncé le jeu de long en large avec la plupart des gros packs de mods ou total overhaul.


Mouais, ça dépend un peu à qui on le conseille. Pour gros débutant, pourquoi pas. Mais pour un type qui a un peu l'habitude du FPS (= "mettre le curseur sur la tête des méchants et cliquer" comme on dit par ici), ça rend quand même le jeu ultra facile. Après mon premier run en pur vanilla, la version complete m'a semblé bien diminuer la difficulté et à la fin, je roulais sur l'or : plein de thune et des chargeurs plein la redingote. Pas une seconde j'ai eu l'impression d'en chier, alors que c'est tout de même une composante importante du jeu. 
Et pour les graphismes, si Complete était effectivement bien joli à la sortie, les Absolute me semble quand même un cran au dessus et surtout, SURTOUT le Weather Overhaul bordel. Du soleil, de la pluie, des vraies nuits noire à la pleine lune, ces orages et ces couchers de soleil.. Le Weather Overhaul est quand même un gros gros plus. C'est trop dommage de priver de ces ajours un type qui ne fera qu'un seul run dans ça vie. 
C'est en ce sens que je trouve que Starter Pack > Complete.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Je plussoie, tout est résumé dans ce passionnant débat démocratique:

----------


## Catel

*LBA 2*

Les accents racistes des années 90  :Bave:  _Bijour missieur Twinsen !_  :Emo:

----------


## Seymos

*Salt and Sanctuary*

Acheté pour jouer en coop local avec ma copine, pour changer un peu de Shank 2. Bon, c'est un peu la plaie pour démarrer une partie à deux (une manip à la con à base d'idole, de mercenaire et de de compte), mais une fois que c'est fait, c'est du bon  :Bave: 

Jamais fait de Dark Souls  ou autre jeu overhypé, et donc je ramasse comme un gros sale à bourriner comme un âne (en solo je dépasse même pas le premier gros streum), mais on a bien aimé se promener un peu partout, mourir, explorer l'arbre de compétence tentaculaire, etc...

La DA tue tout, bien que ça soit parfois un peu illisible, ça reste un régal.

----------


## Ckao

*Dragon Age Origins*

Récupéré y'a quelques temps dans un bundle Origin et sans cesse repoussé devant le relatif investissement en temps demandé par ce genre de jeu (au moins une quarantaine d'heures je crois). J'ai donc profité d'une semaine un peu moins chargée pour découvrir ce "néo-classique" du genre.

Techniquement je trouve ça très bien, je suis pas difficile mais c'est propre, joli et facile à prendre en main. 
Les zones ne sont pas immenses mais bien remplies, les inévitables aller-retours sont donc assez rapides et j'ai pu avancer dans l'histoire sans trop de temps morts. J'en suis à une dizaine d'heures de jeu, et le scénario bien qu'assez classique sur le fond (une histoire de vengeance et de trahisons), révèle tout de même quelques passages plus prenants.
J'appréhendais le système de combat, ayant une préférence pour le vrai tour par tour, mais il se trouve finalement assez dynamique tout en permettant de gérer pas mal de choses via la pause active. J'ai pas vraiment touché aux ordres tactiques, jouant en difficulté normale ça passe bien sans pour le moment. 
Les compagnons sont assez attachants bien que caricaturaux (genre la dark Morrigan qui râle dès qu'on est sympa avec un villageois), on verra si ils ne me tapent pas sur les nerfs avant la fin mais pour le moment ça va. Les dialogues permettent quelques subtilités mais les phrases sont parfois à côté de la plaque par rapport à ce qu'on voudrait dire, vaut mieux sauvegarder régulièrement sous peine de rater une quête pour cause de PNJ lunatique.

Je comprends que la série ait des fans: le jeu a de sérieux atouts et pas de gros défaut, un AAA bien calibré. Une bonne surprise pour le moment, si j'avais su j'y aurai joué plus tôt  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

Son gros défaut c'est Origin du coup ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

Bof, une fois le jeu lancé c'est assez transparent. La DRM est un défaut, Steam ou Origin c'est kif-kif pour moi.

----------


## Haelnak

> Son gros défaut c'est Origin du coup ?


Ou l'absence de DA.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gobbopathe

> *Dragon Age Origins*
> 
> Récupéré y'a quelques temps dans un bundle Origin et sans cesse repoussé devant le relatif investissement en temps demandé par ce genre de jeu (au moins une quarantaine d'heures je crois). J'ai donc profité d'une semaine un peu moins chargée pour découvrir ce "néo-classique" du genre.
> 
> Techniquement je trouve ça très bien, je suis pas difficile mais c'est propre, joli et facile à prendre en main. 
> Les zones ne sont pas immenses mais bien remplies, les inévitables aller-retours sont donc assez rapides et j'ai pu avancer dans l'histoire sans trop de temps morts. J'en suis à une dizaine d'heures de jeu, et le scénario bien qu'assez classique sur le fond (une histoire de vengeance et de trahisons), révèle tout de même quelques passages plus prenants.
> J'appréhendais le système de combat, ayant une préférence pour le vrai tour par tour, mais il se trouve finalement assez dynamique tout en permettant de gérer pas mal de choses via la pause active. J'ai pas vraiment touché aux ordres tactiques, jouant en difficulté normale ça passe bien sans pour le moment. 
> Les compagnons sont assez attachants bien que caricaturaux (genre la dark Morrigan qui râle dès qu'on est sympa avec un villageois), on verra si ils ne me tapent pas sur les nerfs avant la fin mais pour le moment ça va. Les dialogues permettent quelques subtilités mais les phrases sont parfois à côté de la plaque par rapport à ce qu'on voudrait dire, vaut mieux sauvegarder régulièrement sous peine de rater une quête pour cause de PNJ lunatique.
> 
> Je comprends que la série ait des fans: le jeu a de sérieux atouts et pas de gros défaut, un AAA bien calibré. Une bonne surprise pour le moment, si j'avais su j'y aurai joué plus tôt


Difficile pour moi de le relancer, j'en suis à la 1ère zone après le tuto (au tout début donc), et le système de combat... j'ai du mal. Alors que comme toi je suis plutôt attiré par le tour par tour. Je retenterai le coup, mais pas tout de suite

----------


## Ckao

Y'a des paquets de bastons, je joue en normal pour ne pas y passer les 3/4 de mon temps de jeu sinon j'aurai sans doute un autre point de vue sur le système de combat.
Y'a rien d'extra-ordinaire dans ce jeu, mais je le trouve tout de même intéressant.

----------


## schouffy

> Maintenant, pour changer un peu d'expérience, je te conseille un mod à base d'AMK, une base qu'on retrouve dans pas mal de mods, qui ajoute moult trucs sympas, comme les news dynamiques sur la radio. Et si tu veux la totale, t'as cet énorme pack qui regroupe AMK avec tous les flingues de l'Arsenal Overhaul et tous les packs graphiques d'Absolute. Surtout, si t'as pas accès au net pour l'install, y'a moyen de télécharger un gros dossier Gamedata avec tout installé dedans, qu'il faut juste copier/coller dans le dossier d'install du jeu et zou.


Installez ce truc maintenant. Je l'ai fait y'a un an et c'était une expérience de malade.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Jamais fait de Dark Souls  ou autre jeu overhypé.


 ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ou l'absence de DA.


Faut savoir : c'est Origins ou DA le problème dans DA Origins ?

----------


## Zerger

J'ai entamé un run génocide dans Undertales, mais j'accroche pas. Les combats sont moins interessants, y'a plein de dialogues qui sautent. Du coup, histoire de rester dans la bonne humeur et les accolades sur l'épaule, j'ai lancé *Darkest Dungeon*.
Je suis conscient que le jeu se veut difficile et cruel, mais à chaque expedition, mes mecs reviennent totalement traumatisés. Je me rend compte que je ferais mieux d'améliorer le hammeau plutôt que de soigner ces pauvres types qui vont apparement ne pas faire long feu  ::P: 
Mais quelle ambiance, cette DA  :Bave:   ::wub:: 

Et toujours un peu de *Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator*, pour l'instant, j'arrive toujours à tomber sur des mecs à peu près de mon niveau en online, et quand ce n'est pas le cas, bah le contenu solo est suffisament béton. J'ai espoir de m'améliorer, le souci c'est que j'ai envie de jouer tous les personnages, je me disperse du coup  ::lol:: 

Sinon je continue toujours mon ascension dans *TowerClimb*. La plupart du temps, je meurs parce que je me plante dans les controles, mais je m'améliore doucement. Le jeu est sympa mais je préfère le ryhtme frénétique de Downwell

----------


## Sylla

J'en ai 3 en ce moment sur lesquels je zappouille de l'un à l'autre:

*DOOM:*défouloir bourrin, j'avance et je défonce des démons sur une musique cool. Doom, quoi. J'ai pas mis le niveau de difficulté le plus haut parce que je suis mauvais perdant en plus d'être mauvais tout court. Mais le jeu remplit son contrat, c'est rapide, ça défoule, les glory kills sont cools au bout d'un moment on se dit que ça hache un peu le rythme et puis après j'ai vu qu'on pouvait en faire des différents selon qu'on arrive par dessus ou par derrière et on s'amuse à en faire des nouveaux, c'est rigolo.  

*MGS V*: au départ, je voulais le rusher histoire de le finir vite, juste pour voir l'histoire tout ça et je craignais que la structure en "missions" me gonfle, mais finalement je le trouve cool. Les side ops restent très répétitives, je m'amuse largement plus sur la trame principale mais le gameplay est vraiment sympa en fait (le truc que je trouve bizarre, c'est de pas se faire repérer quand tu rampes, malgré le bruit que ça fait...les gardes doivent être sourds) Et ca change un peu des autres, on joue quand même plus sans être coupé par des cinématiques toutes les 3 minutes. Puis le côté gestion de base tout ça, j'y accorde pas un temps énorme mais c'est rigolo et j'aime bien mater ma base toute rose depuis les hauteurs. Je suis un peu déçu par Quiet, le coup de la photosynthèse pour justifier de la mettre à poil manque un peu de subtilité. Ca aurait été bien que Kojima soit plus intelligent que ça, au delà du personnage lui-même.

*This War of Mine:* je sais pas si le jeu est pour moi...mais j'aime bien. Pourquoi je dis ça? Parce que je suis assez impatient et que quand je perds, je veux aller vite pour revenir là ou j'étais et continuer. J'ai à peine commencé, mais 1er partie je perds un perso bêtement en pillant l'hopital après avoir joué au petit bonheur la chance (13j env) et la partie d'après je gère mieux les constructions, la récolte mais comme je veux speeder...ben je remeurs en pillant une baraque au bout de 4 jours...Bref, en se concentrant un minimum, il y a moyen que ça soit vraiment cool. Je sais pas si j'y rejouerai encore et encore mais l'ambiance est bien fichue, même si on a quand même l'impression qu'on a le choix qu'entre de mauvaises options et que ça peut pas se terminer bien.

----------


## FrousT

> *Darkest Dungeon*.
> Je suis conscient que le jeu se veut difficile et cruel, mais à chaque expedition, mes mecs reviennent totalement traumatisés. Je me rend compte que je ferais mieux d'améliorer le hammeau plutôt que de soigner ces pauvres types qui vont apparement ne pas faire long feu 
> Mais quelle ambiance, cette DA


Le stress  :Vibre:  HOPELESS  :Vibre:  , bonne chance en tout cas, j'ai check hier je suis à 77h de jeu, j'ai toujours pas essayé le Darkest Dungeon quand je vois qu'un pote avec beaucoup plus d'heure et de persos stuff ce fait violé  :Emo: 

Sinon moi je joue avec des potes à *HELLDIVERS* ça fait un moment que je l'ai, mais jamais motivé (et pas d'amis à l'époque pour y jouer)

J'en attendais pas grand chose mais c'est plutôt efficace en coop. Vraiment très très stressant dans les missions difficiles d'essayer de survivre, de se gueuler dessus pour réagir vite. Hier petite mission qui nous à duré 41 min, on a pas arrêter de mourir en boucle, toujours un mec debout pour ressusciter les autres, on a traversé toute la map 3-4 fois pour éviter les tanks et autres gros cuirassé en attendant la recharge de mon bazooka  :Emo:  C'était le Benny Hill show  ::XD:: 

Du coup 41 min, une dizaine de mort par personne mais on a fini la mission  ::lol::  Le chaos total mais la satisfaction du travail accompli  ::lol::

----------


## ducon

> Ou l'absence de DA.


Hum, double… quoi ?

----------


## FrousT

Artistique  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> Hum, double… quoi ?


Double anal.
Des romances et pas de DA, où va-t-on, je vous le demande.

Plus sérieusement, DA comme Direction Artistique.

----------


## perverpepere

DTC?

----------


## ducon

> Double anal.


 :X1:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai commencé *Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag*.

Bah c'est la même chose que le III pour le moment sauf qu'on a un environnement paradisiaque pour les gens qui aiment le sable et la chaleur, le personnage a l'air d'être sympathique, la première ville est plutôt cool au niveau du level design. Après, on retrouve les mêmes trucs que dans les autres AC : une map avec plein de truc à récupérer qui n'apporte pas grand chose, des imprécisions dans le Parkour et des combats classe mais sans aucune difficulté. Niveau technique, j'ai pas vu d'apparition/disparition mystère de PNJ mais par contre, lorsque j'achève un ennemi, y a pas le bruit des épées.

Les musiques sont bonnes mais je préfère celle du III.

----------


## makiayoyo

*Rise of the tomb raider* ... La dernière partie du jeu a du être développé par un tiers, je sais pas ... le coté "carte ouverte" et mission fedex secondaire est passée à la trappe et laisse place a un enchainement de séquences plutôt bien rythmé ! dommage que cela n'arrive qu'à la fin du jeu finalement  ::huh::

----------


## Baalim

Je persiste sur Dark souls III.
Ce salaud de jeu aurait dû s'appeler Game over simulator 2K16  :tired: 

N'empêche, c'est vachement bien :maso:

----------


## ShotMaster

Longtemps après tout le monde, je joue à The Witcher 3.

J'ai mis longtemps à m'y mettre, parce que je déteste les Open World. Absolument tous, je trouve que c'est de la feignantise de Game Designer, qui se dit qu'il va compenser son manque de talent en faisant un monde vachement grand plein de merdier pour cacher l'inintérêt de 99% de ce monde. Bref. Mais j'aime bien la série The Witcher jusqu'ici donc ça m'a quand même motivé.

Ba, c'est quand même un bien bon jeu. Je trouve toujours l'aspect Open World tout pourri mais c'est largement compensé par le reste (intérêt des quêtes, histoire, gameplay tout ça). Bon l'aspect Open World casse un peu le truc, y'a tellement de bandits/monstres/déserteurs/saloperies au mètre carré que je vois pas comment y'a encore un humain vivant en dehors des grandes villes mais passons. 
Bon, encore une tarre des OW, le rythme est tout pété du coup. T'es dans l'urgence de retrouver ta fille mais tu passes ton temps à fouiller toutes les saloperies de la carte parce que bon l'urgence c'est relatif, elle peut attendre 3 mois de plus la connasse.

Après, c'est méga beau, et même si j'aime pas le principe, je dois dire que c'est l'OW le plus crédible que j'ai vu jusqu'ici, j'ai pas eu l'impression de tomber sur des bouts copié-collés d'autres endroits pour faire comme si c'était nouveau (comme dans Skyrim par exemple).

Les combats sont cools, l'ambiance est absolument démente pour le coup. Par moment, c'est le premier jeu qui me fait aimer cet aspect OW. Ce dépaysement de fou quand t'es à dos de cheval sur une colline, soleil couchant, gros vent, qu'un griffon de 15 niveau de plus que toi passe au dessus de ta tête. T'as vraiment envie de te coller contre ta selle et de galoper aussi vite que possible.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ce dépaysement de fou quand t'es à dos de cheval sur une colline, soleil couchant, gros vent, qu'un griffon de 15 niveau de plus que toi passe au dessus de ta tête. T'as vraiment envie de te coller contre ta selle et de galoper aussi vite que possible.


 :Bave: 

/me relance Xenoblade Chronicles X  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

T'a pas été énervé par la maniabilité de merde de Géralt et son cheval ? C'est vraiment LE SEUL point qui m'a fait ragé dans ce jeu, essayer d'optimiser sa trajectoire et se faire bloquer par un morceau de bois avec un Géralt qui panique et bug comme un autiste (la même voir pire avec son cheval...)

----------


## ShotMaster

Si tu mets le mode de déplacement alternatif dans les options ça passe. Je me sers jamais du cheval en dehors de la navigation auto sur les routes, je fais à pied c'est moins chiant.

Par contre j'ai failli Ragequit quand j'ai bloqué Geralt dans un marais. Impossible de sauter, de bouger en quoi. J'ai finalement réussi à sortir du trou ou il était quand j'ai foutu un coup d'arbalète dans un monstre, ça m'a foutu en combat, j'ai pu faire une roulade qui m'en a sorti. Sinon je pense que Geralt serait mort de faim dans son trou à la con.

----------


## Sylvine

Pour noël mon frère m'a offert un joystick pour jeux d'avion (un Hotas X pour ceux que ça intéresserait) et Ace Combat Assault Horizon pour aller avec.
Alors je sais pas trop ce qui lui est passé par la tête, je déteste les jeux de combat d'avion, c'est chiant, tu passes ton temps à tourner en rond pour essayer de garder un mec dans ton viseur le temps de verrouiller un missile.

Plusieurs constatation :
-C'est nettement plus drôle avec un joystick, le jeu n'a toujours aucun intérêt, mais avec le casque sur les oreilles et ton machin avec plein de bouton devant toi t'as l'impression d'être dans Top Gun (enfin j'imagine, j'ai jamais vu Top Gun, ça non plus ça m’intéresse pas). Je pense qu'avec un casque de réalité virtuelle ça doit quand même bien envoyer.

-Les japonais, faut vraiment qu'ils engagent des conseillers en diplomatie ou quelque chose, parce que c'est pas possible.

"toute ressemblance blablabla serait le fruit du hasard"


Mogadiyu "Afrique de l'Est" huuum.

Au delà de la repompe intégrale de CoD4 (et donc forcément de La chute du Faucon noir), paye ton scénario gerbant à base de salaud de rebelles africains et de terroristes renégats russes contre les gentils américains.

-Ils y sont quand même allé fort sur la simplification du jeu. Je veux bien que ça soit arcade, mais là limite l'avion vole seul. Alors en fait moi ça me gène pas plus que ça, de toute façon j'aime pas les jeux d'avions donc si y'a un bouton magique pour abréger les duels tant mieux. MAis du coup quand tu te retape plusieurs fois une phase qui s'avère en fait être scriptée ou que tu vois les avions faire des mouvements complétement surréalistes (paye tes demi-tour instantanés en appuyant sur un bouton), ça casse un peu le trip. 

-Les phases de rail shooting c'était pas forcément la peine non plus, surtout que du coup mon joystick devient plus pénible qu'autre chose.

-Par contre les hélicos j'aime bien, et là aussi ils t'ont taillé ça à la serpe à base de grosse automatisation bien gogoles. T'as plus l'impression de diriger un mec en jetpack avec un flingue qui vise tout seul qu'un hélico.


Malgré tout ça, je trouve que c'est quand même un peu prenant même si d'un point de vue ludique c'est le néant. Mais c'est bien rythmé et mis en scène, notamment les plans de caméra pour bien coller aux explosions, y'a des mecs trop tacticool qui descendent en rappel d'hélico et toi tu tire avec ta gatling et ça fait BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !

Et puis un jeu où on doit flinguer Big Bear, ça peut pas être entièrement mauvais.

----------


## schouffy

Moi je me refais *Rage* en nightmare.
Et c'est excellent. Du moins, quand le jeu nous met face à des hordes de mutants avec un pompe et des boomerangs. Là c'est le pied total. Ce sentiment de puissance quand tu tranches la tête d'un gars, met un coup de crosse dans la gueule d'un autre et explose un dernier au pompe, tout ça en moins de deux secondes  :Bave:  :Bave: 
Et la DA bute toujours autant.
Par contre tout le reste (monde ouvert/bagnole/quêtes/PNJ/...) bah c'est toujours aussi chiant. 
Bref j'avais aimé à l'époque, j'aime toujours maintenant.

----------


## Jay007

> /me relance Xenoblade Chronicles X


Va falloir que je m'y remette, j'ai abandonné après une soixantaine d'heure de jeu, mais je suis bien tenté de recommencer un run sur pc cette fois pour profiter du pack 4K.

Sinon je me suis enfin décidé de me mettre à Doom.
Bordel pourquoi j'ai hésité si longtemps avant de succomber à la hype: un FPS bien bourrin comme il faut, comme on en fait plus trop !

----------


## Clear_strelok

> -Ils y sont quand même allé fort sur la simplification du jeu. Je veux bien que ça soit arcade, mais là limite l'avion vole seul. Alors en fait moi ça me gène pas plus que ça, de toute façon j'aime pas les jeux d'avions donc si y'a un bouton magique pour abréger les duels tant mieux. MAis du coup quand tu te retape plusieurs fois une phase qui s'avère en fait être scriptée ou que tu vois les avions faire des mouvements complétement surréalistes (paye tes demi-tour instantanés en appuyant sur un bouton), ça casse un peu le trip.


Tu joue en mode classique ("Original" dans le menu) ou avec les contrôles simplifiés ? (Optimal)
Parce que oui clairement, si tu joue avec les contrôles par défaut l'avion t'as même pas besoin de le diriger. Après même sans, ça reste une simplification énorme de la série, et paradoxalement c'est probablement l'épisode le moins dynamique, t'as quasiment plus de contrôle sur ce que tu fait, le rythme est cassé sans arrêt et pour le coup tu vole vraiment en rond en attendant de pouvoir verrouiller un cercle sur l'ennemi, ce qui n'était pas le cas dans les autres épisodes.

En gros ils ont simplifié le gameplay à l'outrance pour le vendre aux occidentaux (qu'ils prennent visiblement pour des demeurés) parce qu'il y a des explosions et c'est comme un film pan pan ! Pouf !! Booom ! mais étrangement ça casse la mise en scène plus qu'autre chose. Il y a des plans de caméra rapprochée qui te coupent l'action sans arrêt mais tu vois tellement rien que c'est au final bien moins spectaculaire que Ace Combat 6 par exemple, qui est aussi chouette graphiquement et montre beaucoup plus d'ennemis à l'écran sans se transformer en rail-shooter. D'ailleurs si t'as dix balles à claquer essaye-le, perso je détestait les jeux d'avions avant de découvrir cette série et je les détestes toujours mais elle fait vraiment exception. 


A noter aussi que le scénario en mode grosse repompe des Modern Warfare ("Méchant terroriste russe coup d'état gentil américain et français con-con stopper méchant terroriste russe") est là encore une particularité de cet épisode. Les Ace Combat ils se déroulent dans leur propre univers et en plus de pas faire grincer les dents d'embarras ça rends la série bien plus intéressante en tant que jeu vidéo. C'est à dire qu'au lieu de t'endormir aux commandes d'un AC-130 ou d'un hélicoptère à tirer sur des gens de couleur sans interruption tu te retrouves avec des prototypes délirants, des passages où tu fais rentrer ton avion dans des tranchées souterraines et d'autres où tu va abattre une forteresse volante d'un kilomètre de large tout en évitant ses tirs de lasers. (Des fois tu dois détruire une station spatiale en chute libre avant qu'elle s'écrase au sol aussi)




> -Les japonais, faut vraiment qu'ils engagent des conseillers en diplomatie ou quelque chose, parce que c'est pas possible.


Le scénar a été écrit par un américain.  ::trollface:: 
(Plus précisément, c'est l'auteur de American Sniper, et oui ça donne le ton)

----------


## makiayoyo

> Moi je me refais *Rage* en nightmare.
> Et c'est excellent. Du moins, quand le jeu nous met face à des hordes de mutants avec un pompe et des boomerangs. Là c'est le pied total. Ce sentiment de puissance quand tu tranches la tête d'un gars, met un coup de crosse dans la gueule d'un autre et explose un dernier au pompe, tout ça en moins de deux secondes 
> Et la DA bute toujours autant.
> Par contre tout le reste (monde ouvert/bagnole/quêtes/PNJ/...) bah c'est toujours aussi chiant. 
> Bref j'avais aimé à l'époque, j'aime toujours maintenant.


L'exemple du jeu potentiellement monstrueux plombé par l'arrivée du monde pseudo ouvert et des éléments pseudo rpg... Les phases de pur shoot sont totalement dementes

----------


## schouffy

Clairement.
Si ma mémoire est bonne, le DLC était lui principalement composé de shoot pur. Hâte de le refaire aussi  :Bave:

----------


## makiayoyo

Les scorchers, ben même combat c'est des missions de pur shoot mais auxquels tu accédera par le monde ouvert ... Ce qui m'avait frappé sur rage dès la première mission, c'est la fluidité dans l'animation des ennemis qui te chargent, mettent des ptites esquives... Réussir un headshot au wingstick ou un au canon scié n'en était que plus amusant  !  :haha:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Rage j'avais jamais réussi à le lancer avec mon ATI, du coup j'ai boudé et j'ai jamais voulu le relancer, il faut vraiment que je m'y remette.

Sinon *Far Cry Primal* pour ma part, et je suis agréablement surpris. Bien sur c'est un parc d'attraction UBISOFT (camps, clocher sauf que c'est des tours de feu...) mais quand même moi qu'avant, le jeu est plus naturel. On cherche moins à créer des événements en pagaille pour pas ennuyer le joueur. La chasse et l'artisanat ont beaucoup plus de sens dans cet univers préhistorique. Bon évidemment y'a du n'importe quoi, sinon ce serait pas un vrai jeu ubisoft en vrac :
- La chouette bombardier, le mec qui a pensé à ça est génial, j'espère qu'il aura la légion d'honneur, Eveline Délia l'a bien eu, y'a pas de raison.
- Les chevaucher de mammouth et plein d'autre bêtes ridicules!
- Les personnages secondaires débiloïdes, certains sont réussis, mais à force de vouloir faire des pseudos Vaas (Farcry 3) moitié tarés ça devient débile. En fin de compte on a l'impression d'être dans un asile. 

Par contre le jeu est très beau, grand, pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup le mode survie qui ajoute pas mal de sens à ce jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu joue en mode classique ("Original" dans le menu) ou avec les contrôles simplifiés ? (Optimal)


J'ai tout de suite mis classique parce que j'avais senti venir le truc. J'ose même pas imaginer l'autre mode.

Par contre j'ai pas osé mettre dans la difficulté la plus dure d'entrée de jeu, j'aurais dû parce que j'ai l'impression qu'on peut plus changer après.




> D'ailleurs si t'as dix balles à claquer essaye-le, perso je détestait les jeux d'avions avant de découvrir cette série et je les détestes toujours mais elle fait vraiment exception.


Je vois qu'il est que sur 360, j'en ai bien une mais qui prend la poussière chez mes parents, et de toute façon si je peux pas y jouer avec mon stick (qui est compatible PS3 en revanche) c'est pas la peine.




> Le scénar a été écrit par un américain. 
> (Plus précisément, c'est l'auteur de American Sniper, et oui ça donne le ton)


Possible, mais je peux pas m’empêcher de penser qu'avec une supervision occidentale, même américaine, ils auraient un peu dilué le truc, parce que là c'est à la limite du politiquement correct.
Le scénar de CoD4 passe beaucoup mieux.

Et contrairement au racisme d'un RE5 par exemple, c'est même pas compensé par l’exubérance japonaise qui fait mieux passer la pilule.

----------


## Percolator42

> Moi je me refais *Rage* en nightmare.
> Et c'est excellent. Du moins, quand le jeu nous met face à des hordes de mutants avec un pompe et des boomerangs. Là c'est le pied total. Ce sentiment de puissance quand tu tranches la tête d'un gars, met un coup de crosse dans la gueule d'un autre et explose un dernier au pompe, tout ça en moins de deux secondes 
> Et la DA bute toujours autant.
> Par contre tout le reste (monde ouvert/bagnole/quêtes/PNJ/...) bah c'est toujours aussi chiant. 
> Bref j'avais aimé à l'époque, j'aime toujours maintenant.


J'ai voulu me faire le dlc, obligé de me retaper le début du jeu ou une bonne partie et j'ai trouvé le flingue du début vraiment nul niveau feeling. Bon je sortais de plusieurs de jeu sur killing floor 2 mais quand même dans mes souvenirs le feeling des armes étaient excellent pourtant! J'imagine que ça s'améliore avec les autres armes ou sinon j'ai plus les mêmes attentes  ::wacko::

----------


## Murena

Je joue à The Secret World  :B):  Le combo "gameplay + optimisation à chier du jeu + bugs d'interface" rend l’immersion difficile par moment mais l'ambiance est excellente et l'histoire à l'air pas mal. 
Niveau population, il m'est arrivé de voir 2/3 joueurs ici et là.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je joue à Dark Souls 3 en mode facile (NG+). Je viens d'arriver devant Vordt de la vallée Boréale et je suis pas mort une seul fois depuis le début  :Cigare: 
Par contre sans avoir joué depuis 3 mois j'ai eu quelques gros moments de panique ("ah mais pourquoi j'appuie sur "B" pour fermer le message, j'ai failli tomber !" et autre "ah ouais c'est vrai, pour taper c'est la gâchette, ce bouton c'est donc la fiole d'estus, ahah en plein combat c'est toujours drôle. Bon, la garde c'est quoi déjà ?").

----------


## Haelnak

Yep, le NG+ est beaucoup trop simple, c'est impressionnant et ça devient assez vite gonflant. 
On a rapidement envie de voir le bout du jeu.

----------


## Zerger

De manière général, j'ai toujours trouvé la rejouabilité des Dark Souls pas terrible.

----------


## schouffy

> Les scorchers, ben même combat c'est des missions de pur shoot mais auxquels tu accédera par le monde ouvert ... Ce qui m'avait frappé sur rage dès la première mission, c'est la fluidité dans l'animation des ennemis qui te chargent, mettent des ptites esquives... Réussir un headshot au wingstick ou un au canon scié n'en était que plus amusant  !


Les anims des mutants pendant les fusillades sont folles, et elles s'adaptent super bien à l'environnement. Je crois pas avoir vu mieux avant ou depuis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai voulu me faire le dlc, obligé de me retaper le début du jeu ou une bonne partie et j'ai trouvé le flingue du début vraiment nul niveau feeling. Bon je sortais de plusieurs de jeu sur killing floor 2 mais quand même dans mes souvenirs le feeling des armes étaient excellent pourtant! J'imagine que ça s'améliore avec les autres armes ou sinon j'ai plus les mêmes attentes


Pourtant il est accessible quasi dès le début, mais le niveau est un peu relevé donc vaut mieux y aller un peu plus tard. Le flingue de base est pas top, faut trop de balles pour tuer un ennemi standard.

----------


## Anonyme112

> De manière général, j'ai toujours trouvé la rejouabilité des Dark Souls pas terrible.


La rejouabilité est énorme, à condition de rester en normal.

----------


## Zerger

Bah j'y arrive pas, même en testant de nouvelles armes, je me fais rapidement chier.

----------


## znokiss

> La rejouabilité est énorme, à condition de rester en normal.


Tout l'inverse de Spec Ops : The Line, où il faut impérativement passer en difficulté FUBAR. Là, la rejouabilité est infinie, sublimée par la palette des couleurs (le vert du phosphore, pour simuler l'empoisonnement), l'audace scénaristique, le choix invraisemblablement varié d'armes et accessoires (rendez-vous compte : des grenades collantes !), la puissance du thème et la subtile évocation de la religion. Une telle expérience se doit d'être répétée encore et encore pour bien en saisir toute la substantifique moelle.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tout l'inverse de Spec Ops : The Line, où il faut impérativement passer en difficulté FUBAR. Là, la rejouabilité est infinie, sublimée par la palette des couleurs (le vert du phosphore, pour simuler l'empoisonnement), l'audace scénaristique, le choix invraisemblablement varié d'armes et accessoires (rendez-vous compte : des grenades collantes !), la puissance du thème et la subtile évocation de la religion. Une telle expérience se doit d'être répétée encore et encore pour bien en saisir toute la substantifique moelle.


Et dieu dans tout ça, alors Znokiss?!

----------


## znokiss

Il est caché dans "subtile évocation de la religion". Mais en fait à la fin, t'apprends que le dieu du jeu est icaremag.

----------


## Pluton

Ça sent quand même le complot tout ça  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

Aucun risque qu'il sorte de son topic, il vient juste ici pour faire de la retape  ::P:

----------


## Shapa

Vu que mon seul moyen de jeu pendant un temps est mon ordi portable je relance Deponia que je n'ai jamais fini. J'ai la trilogie complète ça devrait m'occuper. J'ai aussi lancé Oxenfree, mais je sais pas je me fais chier dessus. Je dois pas être disposé, je le relancerai plus tard.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je joue à Dark Souls 3 en mode facile (NG+).


Il y a des modes de difficulté dans DS3 ?

----------


## Haelnak

Non, c'est simplement que le New Game + rend le jeu très facile.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Alors c'est comme les épisodes précédents non ?

----------


## Anonyme112

Comme DS1. Mais DS2 proposait suffisamment de nouveautés dans son NG+ pour le rendre intéressant.

----------


## Haelnak

> Alors c'est comme les épisodes précédents non ?


Aucune idée, c'est mon "premier" Dark Souls.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Comme DS1. Mais DS2 proposait suffisamment de nouveautés dans son NG+ pour le rendre intéressant.


Oui, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait le cas de DS3 en fait... Sur DS1 (et 2 peut-être, mes souvenirs sont plus flous), le NG+ et suivant avaient une difficulté qui suivait la progression du personnage, rendant ainsi le jeu quasiment aussi difficile que le premier run (en réalité beaucoup moins du fait des connaissances du joueur, tant sur la maîtrise du jeu que des difficultés à venir). Le but du NG+ pour ma part est de pouvoir monter d'autres caractéristiques et jouer quelque peu différemment.
Sur DS3 on a quand même un sentiment "Gros Bill" en NG+, ce qui fait bizarre quand même. Bon, faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus, cette sorte d'assurance qu'on prend en butant du trash mob hyper facilement m'a rendu très imprudent, et pour tout dire je me suis fait one-shot 2 fois par le mage de cristal (la honte  ::ninja:: ) avant de changer d'approche et d'équipement.
Dans mon cas j'avais aussi raté pas mal de quêtes annexes (notamment tout le délire avec Sirri, Orbeck et Yura, Orbeck s'étant barré du sanctuaire avant que j'ai ramassé les tomes de magie...) donc c'est l'occasion, mais je dois avouer que je stresse pas trop...

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'ai souvenir d'avoir roulé littéralement sur mon premier NG+ sur le premier jeu. Et pourtant, comme dans le 2, il y a un gap plus important entre le NG et le NG+ qu'entre le NG+ et les suivants.

DS2 propose quoi comme nouveautés en NG+ ? Pour le moment, je m'amuse avec les ascètes de feu sans penser vraiment à faire un run supplémentaire.

----------


## Zerger

Dans Ds2 tu as plus de fantômes et souvent par 2

----------


## raspyrateur

> Tout l'inverse de Spec Ops : The Line, où il faut impérativement passer en difficulté FUBAR. Là, la rejouabilité est infinie, sublimée par la palette des couleurs (le vert du phosphore, pour simuler l'empoisonnement), l'audace scénaristique, le choix invraisemblablement varié d'armes et accessoires (rendez-vous compte : des grenades collantes !), la puissance du thème et la subtile évocation de la religion. Une telle expérience se doit d'être répétée encore et encore pour bien en saisir toute la substantifique moelle.


L'imitation est trop parfaite ! Je te reconnais Icaremag !

----------


## Anonyme220825

Demain je bosse pas, je vais passer toute la nuit à jouer à Dishonored deux  :Vibre:

----------


## Anonyme220825

Nouvelle partie avec Emily et les deux premières missions en non léthal, je suis parti pour un bon run même si pour l'instant j'ai loupé un schéma.

----------


## schouffy

Je suis aussi dessus en ce moment, c'est vraiment de la bonne même si je me prends beaucoup moins la tête que toi (infiltration agressive/impro).

----------


## FrousT

Je joue à * Euro Truck Simulator 2*  :^_^:  (offert par le grand Rouxbarbe)

Je pensais pas vraiment y jouer, je voyais ça comme un truc rigolo mais sans intérêt, puis je l'ai lancé pour déconner et devant la complexité des menus j'ai pris peur... Du coup je l'ai relancé quelques jours après et j'ai fait mon petit tuto et mon premier voyage entre Cardiff et Amsterdam je crois.

 J'ai bien du y passer 2h sans m'en rendre compte à écouter de la radio russe, tranquillement... Je confirme que ce jeu est reposant et c'est parfait avant d'aller au lit, je suis sur un combo clavier/manette parceque bon la direction à la souris c'est vraiment pas ça...

Et les manœuvres  :Boom:  Faut être Bac +5 pour y arriver c'est horriblement dur du coup /auto  :Boom: 

En tout cas merci rouxbarbe, tu a changé ma vision des simulations (genre qui n'est pas de mon gout en principe  ::P: )



_Robert & fils, la livraison c'est notre passion._

Et si vous avez des tips de routard, pour un conducteur junior, je suis preneur  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> Et si vous avez des tips de routard, pour un conducteur junior, je suis preneur


Porte toujours une capote.

----------


## Zerger

Et pense à désactiver l'option "Immigrés clandestins", sinon tu vas galérer aux douanes

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Et la Valstar reste une valeur sure.

----------


## dieuvomi

Si y'a un soucis, c'est le delco.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue donc à *Assassin's Creed Black Flag* en ce moment et j'avais pas autant aimé un AC depuis longtemps, y a vraiment une excellente ambiance, le personnage est cool, l'histoire est sympa et Ubi a enfin compris qu'il fallait arrêter de forcer le joueur à faire des missions de merde dans le présent pour se consacrer sur la partie la plus intéressante du jeu.

Par contre, je comprends très bien qu'on puisse détester le jeu parce que niveau farming, c'est quand même super intense, surtout si tu veux tout à fond (le bateau, la maison, les tenues), les dernière améliorations du bateau coûtent un bras mais heureusement, le jeu propose quand même quelques trucs pour alléger le farming (les missions de la flotte notamment).

Le jeu est aussi pas trop bugué, le seul problème que j'ai est au final un truc assez marrant (mon bateau qui sort de l'eau quand je suis à quai façon Hollandais Volant dans Pirates des Caraïbes  :^_^:  ).

Par contre, un truc qui ne faiblit pas dans la série des AC, ce sont les OST, celle du III était superbe et celle de Black Flag est excellente aussi.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *SOMA*, enfin du moins j'essaye parce que ça me fout les boules ce machin.  :Emo: 

J'aime bien pour l'instant mais j'y joue par session d'une heure histoire que mon cœur tienne le choc, en revanche j'ai été surpris par la qualité du rendu sonore et du positionnement 3D, ambiance garantie. Je dirais même que c'est surtout ça qui m'angoisse tellement c'est bien fait cette merde.  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Rho, pourtant ca fait pas super peur Soma. Par contre, oui l'ambiance est très bonne, et ce tout le long du jeu.

----------


## Illynir

Je suis très peu habitué à ce genre de jeu aussi, ça doit jouer pas mal dans l'appréciation du truc. Après bon je n'en suis qu'au début quand même, peut être qu’après je serais habitué.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Dans un sens, c'est bon signe, ca veut dire que t'immerges bien dans le jeu  ::): 

Bon sinon je suis content, j'arrive enfin à accomplir des expéditions dans *Darkest Dungeon* tout en restant dans mes frais et sans que mes mercenaires ne finissent direct sous terre ou à l'asile  ::):  Je commence doucement à assimiler les mécaniques de jeu, c'est un vrai régal pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> Bon sinon je suis content, j'arrive enfin à accomplir des expéditions dans *Darkest Dungeon* tout en restant dans mes frais et sans que mes mercenaires ne finissent direct sous terre ou à l'asile  Je commence doucement à assimiler les mécaniques de jeu, c'est un vrai régal pour l'instant


Ah t'a pas encore perdu un perso level 5 alors  ::): 

 ::ninja:: 

Je te donne mon lien indispensable pour les dungeons, ça peux être de la triche pour certain, mais le jeu triche déjà avec nous donc 0 scrupule  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Pour l'instant, j'évite de trop me spoiler  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'avais juste pris des notes sur quel effet a tel objet sur tel autre (genre les bandages sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


la vierge de fer

) et ça a suffit pour me permettre d'aller déjà très loin sans que personne de mon équipe ne crève.

En fait j'arrive pas à comprendre ceux qui disent que le jeu est impitoyable, au contraire, je le trouve vraiment très juste. On a accès aux stats pour tout, et je n'ai jamais l'impression de "triche" de la part du jeu. S'il t'indique que tu as 50% de chance de toucher, c'est que tu as 1 chance sur 2 de toucher, donc tu prends un énorme risque. Au joueur derrière de savoir si le risk&reward vaut le coup et de réagir en conséquence.

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé Wing of Prey, je retrouve tout ce qui m'emmerde dans les simus.

En Arcade c'est ultra simple, y'a un indicateur qui te dit où tirer, tu peux sortir tout ce que tu veux l'avion encaisse.
Je monte d'un cran je me retrouve avec un avion qui décroche au moindre virage un peu serré, et quand il décroche il fait pas semblant, en général j'arrive pas à reprendre le contrôle et je m'écrase.

Je préfère les jeux qui ont une expérience un peu unifiée, là en modifiant quelques réglage t'as pas du tout la même expérience. Je préfère qu'on gère la difficulté sur d'autres facteurs, si je mets Doom en difficulté max je me retrouve pas face à Arma, ça a pas de sens.
Et puis voler 20 minutes pour abattre 2-3 bombardiers, c'est chiant, mais c'est chiaaaant !

Je vais voir si je peux pas juste lancer une mission contre 50 chasseurs sans préliminaires et avec un avion un peu moins pourri, mais je pense que je vais vite laisser tomber.

Sinon c'est rare que je fasse ça, mais j'ai repassé le jeu en anglais, les mecs qui parlent français avec l'accent anglais c'est drôle quand c'est un personnage de temps en temps, quand c'est tout le monde c'est vite pénible.
Et puis c'est débile, pour un anglais un autre anglais a pas d'accent, surtout que quand c'est des américains ils parlent pas français avec un accent américain.
Bref.

Sinon anecdote amusante Gaijin Entertainment, les développeurs du jeux avaient lancé leur propre plateforme en ligne pour le multi (que j'imagine morte aujourd'hui), ils l'avaient appelé... Yuplay.

----------


## Sylvine

Chose promise, chose due, j'ai commencé à jouer à BOMB.
Alors je suis emmerdé, je vais pas trasher un jeu qu'on m'a filé mais... c'est vraiment pas mal en fait.

On a donc affaire à un petit jeu d'avion arcade, je précise petit parce que y'a pas ouatmilliard de budget et ça se ressent, ça manque un peu de polish par-ci par-là, mais pour quelqu'un qui aime pas les jeux d'avion, ba j'aime bien.
On a ces longs duels de vieux coucous qui rendent bien, d'habitude ça me saoule de tourner en rond pour aligner un ennemi dans mon viseur, mais là la lenteur des appareils rend le tout assez plaisant, le clang métallique quand on finit par toucher, les grosses gerbes d'eau qu'on soulève en mitraillant, limite j'ai envie de faire "tatatatatata" avec ma bouche quand je tire (y'a déjà un bruitage hein, mais c'est toujours mieux de le doubler à la bouche).
Et pas question de voler 20 minutes avant de croiser un ennemi, malgré un début un poil lent on va direct à l'essentiel, petite intro rigolote (à base de succession de portraits fixes et de dialogues écrits, c'est là qu'on ressent le manque de thunes) tu démarres en l'air, tu voles moins de 2 minute jusqu'à l’objectif et tu castagnes non-stop jusqu'à la fin, et hop, mission suivante.

C'est super arcade, mais ça marche très bien avec le stick. D'un coté je me dis que ça aurait pu être un poil plus réaliste parce que là c'est quasi-impossible de décrocher (il faut faire une chandelle et couper le moteur en gros), d'un autre je me dis qu'à part rendre l’acquisition des cibles encore plus compliqué ça apporterait pas grand chose.

Parce que c'est un petit reproche que j'ai, la difficulté à se repérer. Sans radar et en vue cockpit avec juste un chapeau chinois pas analogique pour diriger la vue, c'est chaud de repérer les ennemis. Surtout que la touche pour centrer la vue sur la cible la plus proche fait sauter immédiatement la caméra au lieu de l'amener progressivement, ce qui est assez désorientant.
Apparemment c'est compatible Oculus (edit : uniquement DK1 malheureusement), encore une fois ça doit bien être le pied.

Enfin, si on la machine, ce qui m'amène au gros point noir : l'optimisation.
J'ai l'impression que c'est du Unity, c'est pas uuuultra beau (loin d'être moche non plus, et j'aime bien cette DA à la Porco Rosso), mais j'atteins rarement les 60 FPS, baisser les graphismes à l'air de rien changer et pour ne rien arranger je suis obligé de mettre la V-sync sous peine de gros tearing. A lire des commentaires sur internet je suis pas le seul dans ce cas, c'est dommage.

Bref si vous cherchez un jeu d'avion arcade, et que vous avez une config musclée (ou de la chance, Dieu sait que ça peut varier d'une machine à l'autre), je vous conseille, surtout qu'il est pas cher.
Enfin, pour le moment hein, peut-être que ça devient de la merde après.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bon sinon, t'attends quoi pour faire Ace Combat 6 ? 
(Ou Assault Horizon Legacy si t'as une 3DS d'ailleurs, c'est vingt crans au dessus de Assaut Horizon sur tous les plans, surtout si t'aimes bien que les appareils soient assez lents en poursuite)

Et ça se joue bien à la manette ton truc ? Je suis tellement affamé de bons jeux de dogfight arcade sur PC que je pourrais me le prendre.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bon sinon, t'attends quoi pour faire Ace Combat 6 ? 
> (Ou Assault Horizon Legacy si t'as une 3DS d'ailleurs


J'attends que les japonais découvrent le PC.




> Et ça se joue bien à la manette ton truc ?


J'ai pas essayé mais je pense, tout est configurable et y'a assez peu de boutons.

----------


## Crashy

Pour le framerate, passes en DirectX 9 dans les options, tu n'y perdra quasiment rien graphiquement et tu gagneras un paquet de FPS  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'attends que les japonais découvrent le PC.


Bah sinon sur sur PC t'as Ace Combat Zero: (Et le 4 et le 5 aussi mais Zero est plus récent) 






Enfin c'est pas sur PC. Techniquement.
Mais il parait qu'il y a un moyen de s'arranger autrement pour jouer aux jeux PS2 quand t'as plus de PS2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais mais c'est avant tout pour me servir de mon joystick ( ::trollface:: ) si je dois rajouter une couche de complexité avec un émulateur ça va pas le faire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Et tant que j'y suis t'as aussi The Sky Crawler sur Wii - et donc sur PC  ::ninja::  -




C'est fait par les développeurs de Ace Combat mais c'est du Dogfight de type WWII comme le jeu dont tu parlais plus haut, donc c'est plus susceptible de te plaire.
Et comme le dauphin est très facile à configurer je serais pas surpris que ce soit simple de faire fonctionner un joystick avec.

(Je parles bien entendu d'éduquer un dauphin pour qu'il utilise le joystick à la place du joueur et pas du tout de configurer un programme)

----------


## Illynir

J'ai commencé *Grim Dawn*, H&S des créateurs de Titan quest et ça se ressent d'ailleurs.

Que dire d'autre sinon que je pensais juste jouer une heure pour tester et que 4 heures plus tard j'étais encore dedans.  :Emo: 

J'adore, tout simplement, et en plus ça a de la patate.

----------


## Dicsaw

Je viens d'attaquer la version pc d'Halo 2, j'ai fini le 3 ce matin. La bonne nouvelle c'est que le portage est pas dégueulasse comme celui du 1, apparemment c'est loin d’être fameux (plus de glitch que dans la version xbox, pas de coop) mais j'ai pas eu de problèmes pour le lancer, ça tourne à 60 fps direct (d'ailleurs dommage que les outils de modding soient aussi limitées, c'est très probable que des fans fous auraient déjà porté la campagne du 1 avec ce moteur).

J'en suis pas très loin mais j'ai déjà envie de le dégager. C'est très fermé, je me suis retrouvé dans une espèce d’arène à deux balles à enchainer des vagues d'ennemis, je crève je sais même pas comment. 
Je vais pousser un peu mais je pense pas le terminer.

A coté j'ai relancé Reach aussi, ça commençait déjà à sentir le caca et le Destiny à plein nez avec cet épisode. C'est pas MAUVAIS (y'a toujours cet aspect "sandbox" et les combats restent agréables) mais c'est sans surprises et les différentes habilités servent à rien a part pété les mécaniques des anciens (ce putain de sprint  :Splash:  comment chier sur le truc le plus punitif de la série dans les difficultés les plus hautes: le choix de sa position).

Je fais les comptes: Le 1 est mythique, le 2 pue du zboub pour l'instant, le 3 est très bien malgré les deux derniers niveaux qui ternissent un peu le tableau, Reach est bwerf. Me reste ODST à faire et vu comment on me l'a vendu je sens que je vais pas perdre mon temps avec celui la.  :Bave:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'en suis pas très loin mais j'ai déjà envie de le dégager. C'est très fermé, je me suis retrouvé dans une espèce d’arène à deux balles à enchainer des vagues d'ennemis, je crève je sais même pas comment. 
> Je vais pousser un peu mais je pense pas le terminer.


Le début est vraiment poussif oui, mais ça s'améliore rapidement après ce passage avec quelques combats qui se déroulent majoritairement en véhicules et sont assez sympas. (Toute la traversée de l'autoroute est cool, c'est probablement la meilleure partie du jeu) 

Par contre après la fin du premier arc de l'histoire il faut vraiment pas s'attendre à grand chose, t'as une mission sympa mais trop courte immédiatement suivie d'une mission à chier et qui tire en longueur, et ça se répète comme ça jusqu'à la fin du jeu. C'est dommage parce que l'histoire est contre toutes attentes assez intéressante, sans compter les musiques de fou qu'il y a derrière, mais les missions avec les Floods sont les pires de la série et elles parasitent toute la seconde partie du jeu alors qu'il y avait un gros potentiel avec toute la partie guerre civile où les Aliens s'affrontent entre eux. (Tous les passages de ce type sont chouettes, mais là encore il y en a quasiment aucun)

----------


## Dicsaw

Ah non pas les floods.  :Boom:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bon l'avantage cette fois c'est que les floods apparaissent très tard dans le jeu, t'en rencontre que quelques uns en coupe vent au début donc ça laisse un peu de répit. Par contre arrivé au niveau 8 tu va en bouffer des floods, il y a plus que ça pendant trois niveaux d'affilés, c'est un cauchemars éveillé. C'est dommage, parce que que les deux derniers niveaux du jeu qui mettent en place la guerre civile sont très biens, mais pour arriver jusque là il faut en passer par cette torture.

Surtout le niveau 8 putain. 
Bienvenue en enfer.

----------


## Euklif

> Et tant que j'y suis t'as aussi The Sky Crawler sur Wii - et donc sur PC  -


Ca m'avait surpris mais ça marchait pas si mal avec la Wiimote/nunchuk. Ca aurait mérité un ou deux jeux supplémentaires pour affiner le tout mais on aurait pu avoir des trucs vraiment sympa si les dév's avaient insisté un peu...

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour le framerate, passes en DirectX 9 dans les options, tu n'y perdra quasiment rien graphiquement et tu gagneras un paquet de FPS


Non pas de chance pour moi, tout au minimum en DX9 ou tout à fond en DX11, je sais même pas si je gagne 10 FPS.
Du coup je joue tout à fond entre 30 et 60 FPS, c'est jouable mais pas idéal, c'est vraiment le point noir.

Parce que je réitère, c'est vraiment super chouette, et j'ai même l'impression que ça devient de mieux en mieux.  ::o: 
J'aime beaucoup l'univers notamment, j'ai déjà parlé de Porco Rosso, mais ça fait aussi très Beyond Good & Evil (mais qui est probablement inspiré de Porco Rosso aussi).




> Je fais les comptes: Le 1 est mythique, le 2 pue du zboub pour l'instant, le 3 est très bien malgré les deux derniers niveaux qui ternissent un peu le tableau, Reach est bwerf. Me reste ODST à faire et vu comment on me l'a vendu je sens que je vais pas perdre mon temps avec celui la.


Ouais, les 3 à faire c'est le premier, le 3 et ODST, le reste n'est que redite et très dispensable.

----------


## Nono

Mon obstination à vouloir jouer à toutes les merdes qui trainent dans mon backlog n'a pas de limite. Bien sûr ce n'est pas moi qui achète les jeux, c'est eux qui viennent mystérieusement s'ajouter à mon compte.

En ce moment c'est donc *Prey* qui passe dans mes petites mimines.
Le jeu est assez mauvais sur tous les plans, mais on ne peut pas s'empêcher de penser qu'il y avait de l'ambition derrière, voire même des intentions de bien faire.

Tout d'abord, c'est une sorte de compilations des features avant-gardistes à l'époque. Le constat est assez symptomatique :
- des portails (mais fixes, pas comme Portal donc)
- des couloirs magnétiques : on marche la tête en bas (dans les faits c'est assez rigide, et ça n'apporte pas grand chose).
- des switchs qui changent la gravitation du jeu (rigolo, et ce n'est pas très exploité dans les FPS)
- on peut envoyer un fantôme de nous-même traverser certaines parois ou désactiver certains obstacles. On peut même s'en servir pour friter un ennemi en restant planqué.
- lorsqu'on meurt, on est téléporté dans un mini jeu de quelques secondes, où il faut dégommer des bestioles pour regagner de la vie (les vitae chambers de Bioshock, mais avec du gameplay dedans)

Le problème c'est que toutes ces featurettes mises bout à bout finissent par faire gadget, et n'améliorent pas le jeu pour autant.
Exemple : c'est cool d'utiliser son fantôme pour franchir un passage, mais c'est moins cool quand c'est le seul chemin prévu par les devs. Un élément de gameplay original se transforme aussitôt en gimmick encombrant.

Pour le reste, l'histoire est nulle, et c'est un FPS couloir à la Doom3, avec une ambiance Independance Day à la place des démons. Sans le second degré d'un Duke Nukem. Vous voyez le niveau quoi.
Elément notable : les armes sont bien modélisées, avec souvent des appendices vivants et mouvants. J'ai rarement vu mieux depuis Half-Life, son lance-mouches et ses grenades sur pattes.

----------


## znokiss

Les armes organiques de l'add-on *Opposing Force* étaient encore un cran au-dessus de celles d'Half Life.

----------


## Zerger

Opposing Force c'est celui ou on joue le flic ? Je me souviens d'un add-on excellent mais trop trop court  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Yep, tu joues un type des forces spéciales, ceux qui traquent Freeman à partir de la moitié de Half Life. Et c'est effectivement un très bon add-on, du temps où Gearbox savait encore faire des jeux pêchus.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais je me souviens que j'avais adoré cet addon  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Opposing Force c'est celui ou on joue le flic ? Je me souviens d'un add-on excellent mais trop trop court


Un des soldats.
Le flic c'est Blue Shift (et perso je ne le trouve pas terrible, contrairement à OF qui était excellent).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Opposing Force c'est celui ou on joue le flic ? Je me souviens d'un add-on excellent mais trop trop court


Un des soldats.
Le flic/vigile de Black mesa  c'est Blue Shift (et perso je ne le trouve pas terrible, contrairement à OF qui était excellent).

----------


## Catel

> Opposing Force c'est celui ou on joue le flic ? Je me souviens d'un add-on excellent mais trop trop court


C'est Blue Shift où tu joues le garde de sécurité.

----------


## Haelnak

> Un des soldats.
> Le flic/vigile de Black mesa  c'est Blue Shift


N'importe quoi, le flic/vigile c'est Barney !  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

> Mon obstination à vouloir jouer à toutes les merdes qui trainent dans mon backlog n'a pas de limite. Bien sûr ce n'est pas moi qui achète les jeux, c'est eux qui viennent mystérieusement s'ajouter à mon compte.
> 
> En ce moment c'est donc *Prey* qui passe dans mes petites mimines.
> Le jeu est assez mauvais sur tous les plans, mais on ne peut pas s'empêcher de penser qu'il y avait de l'ambition derrière, voire même des intentions de bien faire.
> 
> Tout d'abord, c'est une sorte de compilations des features avant-gardistes à l'époque. Le constat est assez symptomatique :
> - des portails (mais fixes, pas comme Portal donc)
> - des couloirs magnétiques : on marche la tête en bas (dans les faits c'est assez rigide, et ça n'apporte pas grand chose).
> - des switchs qui changent la gravitation du jeu (rigolo, et ce n'est pas très exploité dans les FPS)
> ...


Tu résumes bien l'affaire mais je trouve pas qu'il soit mauvais et comme tu le soulignes il y avait l'intention de bien faire, ne serait-ce que les portails et les situations renversantes  :;):  , et je trouve le jeu plutôt malin, mais ce qui pèche un peu c'est les combats un peu génériques et sans grande saveur mais tout le coté organique et exploration est plutôt bien foutu.
Le moteur assure quand même pas mal et aujourd'hui encore si tu rajoutes de nouvelles textures c'est loin d'être moche. Après le truc chiant et dont tu parles c'est la "mort" où on récupère des âmes, c'est vite lassant.

----------


## Supergounou

> Yep, tu joues un type des forces spéciales, ceux qui traquent Freeman à partir de la moitié de Half Life. Et c'est effectivement un très bon add-on, du temps où Gearbox savait encore faire des jeux pêchus.


Comment ça spoil  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Comment ça spoil


Ouais, c'est un gros scandale. J'ai le jeu depuis le day one et je le gardais précieusement pour y jouer plus tard.
Là, on m'a tout salopé mon beau suspens et ruiné mes espoirs adolescents  ::sad::

----------


## Nono

> Tu résumes bien l'affaire mais je trouve pas qu'il soit mauvais et comme tu le soulignes il y avait l'intention de bien faire, ne serait-ce que les portails et les situations renversantes  , et je trouve le jeu plutôt malin, mais ce qui pèche un peu c'est les combats un peu génériques et sans grande saveur mais tout le coté organique et exploration est plutôt bien foutu.
> Le moteur assure quand même pas mal et aujourd'hui encore si tu rajoutes de nouvelles textures c'est loin d'être moche. Après le truc chiant et dont tu parles c'est la "mort" où on récupère des âmes, c'est vite lassant.


Ca va, vu que je suis un progamer, je ne suis pas encore lassé   ::happy2::  . Et je préfére ça à un quickload, ce qui est plutôt bon signe. Alors que les vitae chambers par exemple, ça n'a jamais fonctionné avec moi.

En passant, le jeu nous oblige à commencer en difficulté normale. C'est pas top.

----------


## Gloppy

Avec quelques années de retard, je joue à *XCOM: Enemy Unknown*... et je m'amuse beaucoup. Bon, le jeu n'est pas très joli et se montre un peu répétitif sur la longueur, mais son gameplay "vieillot modernisé" est vraiment sympathique et son ambiance réussie. 
Sacrilège : comme j'avais entendu beaucoup de récits sur la difficulté élevée/injuste du titre et sur sa tendance à tricher en te faisant régulièrement rater des tirs avec pourtant 95% de chances de réussite, j'ai décidé de jouer en mode facile. Eh bien je ne suis pas déçu. Même si j'imagine que cela m'a "privé" d'affronter certaines difficultés dans la gestion de l'équipe et de la base, les affrontements restent durs, mes soldats se font régulièrement tuer (un peu moins depuis que je les ai solidement équipés).
Et j'évite donc de longues séquences de reload et autres groupes entièrement décimés à la *Darkest Dungeon*. Vu le temps que j'ai à consacrer au jeu, ce n'est pas forcément plus mal. 
Je tenterai sans doute de jouer à *Enemy Within* et/ou *XCOM 2* en mode normal, pour voir, mais le mode facile ne me gâche pas le plaisir (même si ma _street cred_ de _gamer_ acharné en prend un coup !).

Bref, XCOM c'est de la bonne, mangez-en !

Edit : un truc bizarre (et désagréable) auquel j'ai été confronté. Impossible de jouer à une partie démarrée dans une autre langue. Après avoir fait le didacticiel en français, j'ai constaté que pour jouer en anglais il fallait recommencer depuis le début (ce que j'ai fait car la VF ne me convenait vraiment pas).

Edit 2 : j'ai finalement terminé le jeu ce soir. Dernière mission bien ardue, même en mode "facile". Et fin du jeu sympathique dans son intensité malgré une réalisation toujours en demi-teinte. La balade en valait la peine... (À moi Enemy Within !)

----------


## FericJaggar

> Avec quelques années de retard, je joue à *XCOM: Enemy Unknown*... et je m'amuse beaucoup. Bon, le jeu n'est pas très joli et se montre un peu répétitif sur la longueur, mais son gameplay "vieillot modernisé" est vraiment sympathique et son ambiance réussie. 
> Sacrilège : comme j'avais entendu beaucoup de récits sur la difficulté élevée/injuste du titre et sur sa tendance à tricher en te faisant régulièrement rater des tirs avec pourtant 95% de chances de réussite, j'ai décidé de jouer en mode facile. Eh bien je ne suis pas déçu. Même si j'imagine que cela m'a "privé" d'affronter certaines difficultés dans la gestion de l'équipe et de la base, les affrontements restent durs, mes soldats se font régulièrement tuer (un peu moins depuis que je les ai solidement équipés).
> Et j'évite donc de longues séquences de reload et autres groupes entièrement décimés à la *Darkest Dungeon*. Vu le temps que j'ai à consacrer au jeu, ce n'est pas forcément plus mal. 
> Je tenterai sans doute de jouer à *Enemy Within* et/ou *XCOM 2* en mode normal, pour voir, mais le mode facile ne me gâche pas le plaisir (même si ma _street cred_ de _gamer_ acharné en prend un coup !).
> 
> Bref, XCOM c'est de la bonne, mangez-en !
> 
> Edit : un truc bizarre (et désagréable) auquel j'ai été confronté. Impossible de jouer à une partie démarrée dans une autre langue. Après avoir fait le didacticiel en français, j'ai constaté que pour jouer en anglais il fallait recommencer depuis le début (ce que j'ai fait car la VF ne me convenait vraiment pas).


Tu as probablement bien fait de ne pas jouer en mode de difficulté supérieur. J'avais joué au jeu à sa sortie, en tant qu'amateur des deux premiers UFO de 1994/1995, et cette histoire de pourcentages m'a bien dégoûté. Ça et et les scripts liés aux ennemis, comme par exemple te faire spawner une pleine escouade dans ton dos quand tu as désamorcé une bombe en rushant comme un fou (bien sale comme technique pour pimenter la difficulté). Faudra que je lui redonne une chance tout de même, au moins pour tester le matériel de fin de partie.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai joué 30 minutes à *Last of Us Left Behind*, en gros c'est comme Life is Strange ou Heavy Rain mais sans les choix.  :tired:

----------


## nefrem

Je joue a *Saints Row : The Third*.
Je connaissais pas la série et j'adore son coté débile. Ce GTA-like a de vrais arguments.




> J'ai joué 30 minutes à *Last of Us Left Behind*, en gros c'est comme Life is Strange ou Heavy Rain mais sans les choix.


Un film quoi  ::o:

----------


## Thelann

@Gloppy: Si un jour tu trouves la motivation, ça vaut le coup de se faire un run "purge" sur XCOM. Le jeu brille beaucoup par la tension qu´il arrive à installer dans la gestion des missions, et dont tu perds une partie en modes plus coulants. Laisser crever des civiles pour pas mettre son escouade en péril, voir carrement leur balancer des grenades pour par qu´ils se fassent infecter, ça n´a pas de prix.

Ah oui les jeux du moments, y´en a trois.

*Deus ex: Human revolution*, deuxième tentative. Je sais pas ce que j´ai avec ce jeu, mais au bout d´un moment il m´emmerde. Pourtant le jeu a de très bonnes qualités et le soucis du détail fait plaisir à voir. Combien de fois écouter les conversations entre deux pnj m´a permis d´avancer, de déclencher une quête ou trouver un chemin alternatif. En plus la problématique traité est plutôt original, le monde est crédible, c´est cool. Donc je prends beacoup de plaisir à découvrir le monde et voir l´histoire se dérouler...mais à jouer ? Mouais pas vraiment. Le gameplay est un peu le cul entre deux chaises, tantôt infiltration, tantôt fps, sans réussir à manifier l´une ou l´autre des expériences. Le joueur se ballade dans les différents environnements, décide de la jouer fine, ou pas d´ailleurs, jusqu´au prochain check point. Pas de plaisir particulier à dézinguer du gugus à la chaine, à peine plus à jouer les ombres...Bref, je "me force" à jouer pour connaitre le fin mot mais j´espère pourvoir le finir pour enfin le virer de mon disque dur.

*Offworld trading company*. Bon j´ai à peine une dizaine d´heure, mais bordel que c´est bon. Frais, intelligent, la totale. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c´est un RTS économique, donc les armées sont remplacées par des actions économiques plus ou moins légales (achat d´actions, sabotage...). Ce que j´aime beaucoup pour le moment, c´est que le jeu retranscrit des mécanismes classiques d´économie (inflation, dette, manipulation des cours, marché d´actions) pour en faire un jeu super nerveux. Les parties durent environ 30 minutes, temps réel, et je n´ai pas assez de mes petites mains pour tout gérer. Il faut à la fois dérouler son plan de développement en fonction du terrain, suivre les aléas du marché pour s´adapter (voir repenser son plan), et essayer de contrer la stratégie de nos concurrents pour espérer l´emporter. Impossible de trop s´éparpiller sous peine de ne plus être compétitif, il faut donc faire des paris sur l´avenir du marché, marché qui évolue en fonction de tous les joueurs de la maps. Vous la voyez venir la subtilité du jeu ? Ajouter, par dessus le marché, la possibilité d´actions presque légales pour perturber le plan de ses adversaires ou manipuler les courts au moment adéquat, et vous voilà avec une petite pépite de fun. Le tout est servi par un un design clair et une touche d´humour bienvenue. Ce jeu ne plaira clairement pas à tout le monde, mais pour ceux qui accrochent, c´est une perle.

*Total war: Warhammer*Ce jeu, j´y joue depuis sa sortie, et je pense que j´y jouerai encore longtemps après le dernière add on.

----------


## Pitchblack

> *Deus ex: Human revolution*, deuxième tentative. Je sais pas ce que j´ai avec ce jeu, mais au bout d´un moment il m´emmerde. Pourtant le jeu a de très bonnes qualités et le soucis du détail fait plaisir à voir. Combien de fois écouter les conversations entre deux pnj m´a permis d´avancer, de déclencher une quête ou trouver un chemin alternatif. En plus la problématique traité est plutôt original, le monde est crédible, c´est cool. Donc je prends beaucoup de plaisir à découvrir le monde et voir l´histoire se dérouler...mais à jouer ? Mouais pas vraiment. Le gameplay est un peu le cul entre deux chaises, tantôt infiltration, tantôt fps, sans réussir à manifier l´une ou l´autre des expériences. Le joueur se ballade dans les différents environnements, décide de la jouer fine, ou pas d´ailleurs, jusqu´au prochain check point. Pas de plaisir particulier à dézinguer du gugus à la chaine, à peine plus à jouer les ombres...Bref, je "me force" à jouer pour connaitre le fin mot mais j´espère pourvoir le finir pour enfin le virer de mon disque dur.


Tu n'es pas seul  :Emo: 
Deus Ex HR, j'ai recommencé le jeu trois fois, et pareil, je me démotive assez vite, alors que je suis friand du genre Cyberpunk.
Je torche des sous-trucs cyberpunk genre DEX, et en m'amusant... Deus Ex HR, à chaque fois c'est pareil.
Je me lance, j'avance assez vite, je prends le temps d'explorer, de tenter des trucs et tout d'un coup, plus envie du tout.
Il y a un coté impersonnel, une absence de vraie personnalité, j'arrive pas à trouver les persos vivants ou intéressants.
Et puis le hacking... très très répétitif. Quand on l'âme d'un complétiste, c'est compliqué de zapper les apparts inexplorés, et il faut se taper ce jeu à la con en boucle.
Et la ville... pas toujours hyper-intuitive. Je me rappelle avoir galéré comme un âne un quart d'heure pour sortir d'un quartier mal famé et rendre un quête.
Sur mon dernier run, le _der des der_ pour en finir et le gicler du disque dur, je me suis mis un gros cheat, et j'ai maxxé pleins de compétences, histoire d'avancer à l'aise et me concentrer sur l'histoire. Mais non, même si j'avance encore plus vite, la sauce ne prend pas  :ouaiouai: 

C'est plus fastidieux qu'aventureux. Je le finirais histoire de tirer un trait dessus, mais l'épisode suivant, je ne suis pas tenté.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je joue a *Saints Row : The Third*.
> Je connaissais pas la série et j'adore son coté débile. Ce GTA-like a de vrais arguments.


J'ai toujours bien aimé cette série (j'avais joué au premier sur ma vieille Xbox 360) mais il faut admettre que l'épisode 3 marque un vrai virage dans le débile et le délire qui confère à la licence une vraie personnalité (ce n'est plus un sous-GTA). Je te recommande également l'épisode 4, qui pousse les curseurs toujours plus loin (mais on entre là dans la simulation de super-héros et il faut admettre que les véhicules et la conduite y font surtout de la figuration).




> @Gloppy: Si un jour tu trouves la motivation, ça vaut le coup de se faire un run "purge" sur XCOM. Le jeu brille beaucoup par la tension qu´il arrive à installer dans la gestion des missions, et dont tu perds une partie en modes plus coulants. Laisser crever des civiles pour pas mettre son escouade en péril, voir carrement leur balancer des grenades pour par qu´ils se fassent infecter, ça n´a pas de prix.


Merci pour le conseil ! Il est certain que là j'évite ce côté ultra-tendu, même j'ai quand même perdu des pays dans l'alliance Xcom, des civils et des soldats durant les combats. Pour l'heure, j'ai attaqué Enemy Within en mode "Normal", ça le fait bien. Je tenterai peut-être un switch en "Difficile" par la suite, mais je pense que je me ferai laminer...  :;): 




> Tu n'es pas seul 
> Deus Ex HR, j'ai recommencé le jeu trois fois, et pareil, je me démotive assez vite, alors que je suis friand du genre Cyberpunk.
> [...]Sur mon dernier run, le _der des der_ pour en finir et le gicler du disque dur, je me suis mis un gros cheat, et j'ai maxxé pleins de compétences, histoire d'avancer à l'aise et me concentrer sur l'histoire. Mais non, même si j'avance encore plus vite, la sauce ne prend pas 
> C'est plus fastidieux qu'aventureux. Je le finirais histoire de tirer un trait dessus, mais l'épisode suivant, je ne suis pas tenté.


Pour ma part, j'ai un merveilleux souvenir de ce jeu, essentiellement pour son histoire et son ambiance, sans doute, mais le gameplay me plaisait bien aussi. Je suis surpris que vous puissiez vous y ennuyer au point qu'il vous tombe des mains. Une histoire de goût et de couleurs, sans doute... (Vous n'aimez pas le noir et l'or, c'est ça ? ;-).

----------


## Gloppy

Edit : ah ouais, je pensais que *XCOM: Enemy Within* ajoutait une nouvelle histoire au jeu de base mais plus j'avance et plus il paraît évident qu'il s'agit en fait d'une version améliorée de *XCOM: Enemy Unknown*, qui contient l'intégralité de celui-ci et l'enrichit de divers ajouts dans de nombreux domaines (y compris la faction EXALT qui, j'imagine, sera encore plus mise en avant dans XCOM 2). 
En gros, c'est XCOM 1.5 et j'aurais peut-être dû jouer directement à Enemy Within au lieu de faire toute la campagne de Enemy Unknown avant...
Bon, ceci dit, je m'amuse bien quand même !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Donc, comme c'était prévu, je suis sur Assassin's Creed Unity en ce moment.

Première chose déjà, c'est super beau (Paris de nuit ou quand le soleil se lève au petit matin, les effets lumières aussi  :Bave:  ) et c'est vraiment dommage d'avoir les foutus textures qui tarde à s'afficher, la population est super dense aussi, j'ai enfin l'impression de voir un monde vivant dans un AC, même si on est pas encore au niveau d'un The Witcher 3. J'aime aussi le fait que les bâtiments soit enfin mis à l'échelle, ça renforce quand même pas mal l'immersion, il y a un excellent travail sur le level design en tout cas, c'est un plaisir à parcourir. Niveau gameplay, le Parkour est bien plus souple, en 10h de jeu, j'ai pas eu une seule fois le perso qui saute dans une direction non voulue ou qui grimpe sur n'importe quoi dès que je passe à proximité, c'est vraiment plaisant. Après pour les combats, ils m'ont pas semblé réellement différent des anciens opus, faut juste attendre que la barre au dessus de la tête des ennemis deviennent jaune pour parer et taper. Par contre, les combats en intérieur sont souvent assez relou à cause d'une caméra foireuse mais c'est surtout dans les endroits bas de plafond.

Y a aussi un excellent travail sur les animations du personnage (il a l'air sympa d'ailleurs Arno, une sorte de Ezio mais en moins chiant).

Par contre, la map est tellement bourré d'icône qu'elle en devient illisible par moment  ::O:  Tout ça à cause des 15 000 coffres/cocardes à ramasser et qui servent à rien (par contre les vrais activités annexes comme les enquêtes sont intéressante).

Sinon, j'ai pas eu de bug, ni de truc délirant comme des persos qui lévitent ou qui s'envole d'un coup. J'ai eu un crash en 10h. Du coup, mon seul problème technique, c'est le fait que les textures lointaines sont dégueulasses (ou alors c'est peut-être pour indiquer que le personnage à un problème de vue ?  ::ninja::  ) et les textures qui tardent à apparaître sur les PNJ (ce qui n'est pas étonnant vu la densité).

----------


## Gloppy

> Donc, comme c'était prévu, je suis sur Assassin's Creed Unity en ce moment.
> Première chose déjà, c'est super beau (Paris de nuit ou quand le soleil se lève au petit matin, les effets lumières aussi  ) et c'est vraiment dommage d'avoir les foutus textures qui tarde à s'afficher, la population est super dense aussi, j'ai enfin l'impression de voir un monde vivant dans un AC, même si on est pas encore au niveau d'un The Witcher 3. J'aime aussi le fait que les bâtiments soit enfin mis à l'échelle, ça renforce quand même pas mal l'immersion, il y a un excellent travail sur le level design en tout cas, c'est un plaisir à parcour. Niveau gameplay, le Parkour est bien plus souple, en 10h de jeu, j'ai pas eu une seule fois le perso qui saute dans une direction non voulue ou qui grimpe sur n'importe quoi dès que je passe à proximité, c'est vraiment plaisant. Après pour les combats, ils m'ont pas semblé réellement différent des anciens opus, faut juste attendre que la barre au dessus de la tête des ennemis deviennent jaune pour parer et taper. Par contre, les combats en intérieur sont souvent assez relou à cause d'une caméra foireuse mais c'est surtout dans les endroits bas de plafond.
> 
> Y a aussi un excellent travail sur les animations du personnage (il a l'air sympa d'ailleurs Arno, une sorte de Ezio mais en moins chiant).
> 
> Par contre, la map est tellement bourré d'icône qu'elle en devient illisible par moment  Tout ça à cause des 15 000 coffres/cocardes à ramasser et qui servent à rien (par contre les vrais activités annexes comme les enquêtes sont intéressante).
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pas eu de bug, ni de truc délirant comme des persos qui lévitent ou qui s'envole d'un coup. J'ai eu un crash en 10h. Du coup, mon seul problème technique, c'est le fait que les textures lointaines sont dégueulasses (ou alors c'est peut-être pour indiquer que le personnage à un problème de vue ?  ) et les textures qui tardent à apparaître sur les PNJ (ce qui n'est pas étonnant vu la densité).


Merci pour le compte-rendu... même si ça me rappelle douloureusement que j'ai dépensé 8 euros (via les bons de réductions Ubi) pour acheter *Assassin's Creed: Revelations* parce que je pensais que c'était celui-ci (ils n'auraient pas pu l'appeler "Assassin's Creed: Paris" pour les ignoramus dans mon genre ?). 
J'attendrai donc un tout petit prix pour partir à la découverte de Paris dans une tenue d'Assassin...

----------


## FrousT

*XCOM 2* :
J'avais fait le XCOM Enemy Unknown, je suis pas le petit nouveau qui découvre, donc je me suis dit :_ je vais défoncer de l'alien en mode posay_  :Cigare: .

Et puis d'un coup, je me rend compte que la difficulté est totalement fucked  :Boom:  Non mais, la 1er mission facile, j'ai que des putain de nouvel recrue et les aliens sont super chaud, y en a de partout, des spéciaux (3) qui rez, ou possède/fear mes unités. C'est le méga wipe  :Boom: 

Je suis en difficulté standard, je vais pas passer le jeu en easy juste parceque j'ai une équipe de débutant sans armure ni équipements... WTF XCOum2  :Boom:

----------


## esprex

Bah c'est Xcom, les alien sont cheat et tes soldats sont des handicapés qui loupent un alien à 3m et sont en panique dès lors qu'il y a un blessé.
Du bon RnG de merde, et comme ça ne suffisait pas on te fout des handicap.

----------


## Haelnak

> *XCOM 2* :
> J'avais fait le XCOM Enemy Unknown, je suis pas le petit nouveau qui découvre, donc je me suis dit :_ je vais défoncer de l'alien en mode posay_ .
> 
> Et puis d'un coup, je me rend compte que la difficulté est totalement fucked  Non mais, la 1er mission facile, j'ai que des putain de nouvel recrue et les aliens sont super chaud, y en a de partout, des spéciaux (3) qui rez, ou possède/fear mes unités. C'est le méga wipe 
> 
> Je suis en difficulté standard, je vais pas passer le jeu en easy juste parceque j'ai une équipe de débutant sans armure ni équipements... WTF XCOum2


Sérieusement ?  :tired: 
Je n'avais pas joué au premier et j'ai trouvé le deuxième facile en Standard.  :tired: ²

Un de mes potes y joue même en difficulté max avec des mods qui rendent le jeu plus difficile sinon il se fait chier.

----------


## esprex

Enfin ouais, j'avais eu cette sensation en hard, pas en normal.

----------


## makiayoyo

Xcom 2 en hard j'en ai chié qque chose de bien ... Mais surtout a cause des aliens spéciaux/boss qui jouent 5 fois par tour etc ...

----------


## Gloppy

> Sérieusement ? 
> Je n'avais pas joué au premier et j'ai trouvé le deuxième facile en Standard. ²
> Un de mes potes y joue même en difficulté max avec des mods qui rendent le jeu plus difficile sinon il se fait chier.


Une seule explication : tu es surpuissant et ton pote est carrément lui-même un extra-terrestre (ou bien il émet des ondes qui modifient les tirages aléatoires du jeu). 
 ::):

----------


## FrousT

> Sérieusement ? 
> Je n'avais pas joué au premier et j'ai trouvé le deuxième facile en Standard. ²
> 
> Un de mes potes y joue même en difficulté max avec des mods qui rendent le jeu plus difficile sinon il se fait chier.


Non mais toi je sais bien que t'a fini Furi avec une main et Dark Soul 3 avec les pieds et les yeux bandés,

Donc ton avis ne compte pas, JAMAIS !!

Et je parle uniquement de la difficulté du jeu en début de partie (pas en général), donc sans amélioration, équipements et soldat nouvel recrue totalement inutile...

----------


## Haelnak

> Une seule explication : tu es surpuissant et ton pote est carrément lui-même un extra-terrestre (ou bien il émet des ondes qui modifient les tirages aléatoires du jeu).


Ou alors le jeu n'est pas difficile en mode "Normal", tout simplement.




> Non mais toi je sais bien que t'a fini Furi avec une main et Dark Soul 3 avec les pieds et les yeux bandés


Ah bon. Ce n'est pas ce que dit le topic de la rage, notamment pour Furi.
Par contre, oui, je trouve Dark Souls III pas bien compliqué sauf pour 4 boss (le pontiff, la caméra du roi dragon, les aoe du vieux roi démon et le boss de fin quand il utilise la lance).

----------


## Haelnak

*Furi*

Boss 9 : The Edge.  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Ouais il pête la classe celui-là

Vivement que tu te fasses la gamine  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

Et la musique est toujours aussi nul  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

> Et la musique est toujours aussi nul


Tiens pour le coup, j'ai écouté les OST de Nier par curiosié, j'avais l'impression d'assister à une messe avec Obispo au piano.

----------


## Haelnak

> Vivement que tu te fasses la gamine


Tu veux finir dans le topic des quotes toi.  :tired: 

Sinon, nouvelle appréciation du boss :
Boss 9 : The Edge.  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et la musique est toujours aussi nul


L'OST est parfaite.  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> Tiens pour le coup, j'ai écouté les OST de Nier par curiosié, j'avais l'impression d'assister à une messe avec Obispo au piano.


Okay je sais que c'est de la provoque gratuite donc je vais pas mordre a ce troll.

.
.
.


putaindepiticononcritiquepaslamusiquedenierquelest  tropbien  :Vibre:  vibre: :Vibre: 




> L'OST est parfaite.


Elle colle au theme c'est le mieux que je puisse faire.

Elle manque clairement de punch pour souligner la qualitance des fight.

----------


## Zerger

Pourtant je la trouve aussi énorme que celle de Hotline Miami 2. Il y a juste celle du boss des égouts qui était vraiment pas top, le reste c'est que du tout bon !

----------


## FrousT

> Et la musique est toujours aussi nul


 :Boom: 



Saloperie de troll  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -



 :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Pitchblack

> ... *au sujet de Deus Ex HR* ... Pour ma part, j'ai un merveilleux souvenir de ce jeu, essentiellement pour son histoire et son ambiance, sans doute, mais le gameplay me plaisait bien aussi. Je suis surpris que vous puissiez vous y ennuyer au point qu'il vous tombe des mains. Une histoire de goût et de couleurs, sans doute... (Vous n'aimez pas le noir et l'or, c'est ça ? ;-).


Le pire c'est que la direction artistique y est probablement aussi pour quelque chose.
Ce n'est pas moche du tout, hein. Mais peut-être qu'effectivement le noir et or exposé à ce point, ça renforce la monotonie que j'ai pu ressentir.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais il pête la classe celui-là


Dommage que la dernière phase soit sponsorisée par bossDeMerde.com.

----------


## Zerger

Garde ton sel pour le boss final, tu vas en avoir besoin  ::ninja:: 

Surtout que sa dernière phase, c'est la même que celle d'un boss précédent, suffit de tout bloquer puis contrer

----------


## FrousT

La dernière phase c'est vraiment 0 mistake or you're dead again...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Garde ton sel pour le boss final, tu vas en avoir besoin


Il a passé la pute de sniper je pense qu'il n'a plus de sel en réserve  :^_^:

----------


## Haelnak

> La dernière phase c'est vraiment 0 mistake or you're dead again...


Bah en gros je passe les trois premières phases en 30 secondes sans me faire toucher (suffit de bloquer un coup et d'attaquer à chaque fois) et je me fais one-shot par ses triples flammes à la con de la phase 4.  :ouaiouai: 
J'en évite une et la deuxième me tue.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Zerger

Pourtant elles sont tranquilles les flammes, suffit de dash-avant puis dash-arriere à chaque flamme pour pas se retrouver bloqué contre lui.

----------


## Haelnak

> Pourtant elles sont tranquilles les flammes, suffit de dash-avant puis dash-arriere à chaque flamme pour pas se retrouver bloqué contre lui.


Ouai mais parfois ma touche pour dash ne passe pas, mon pad commence à avoir de l'âge. Du coup, quand il faut dash pas mal, c'est chiant.

----------


## esprex

C'est difficile parce que ta manette déconne en fait. Intéressant.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est difficile parce que ta manette déconne en fait. Intéressant.


 :tired:

----------


## FrousT

Après une manette qui fonctionne pas parfaitement dans un jeu comme *Furi* c'est clairement la merde  ::P: 

*XCOM2* : j'ai trouvé mon problème de difficulté, c'est mon clavier mécanique qui fonctionne mal, touche répétitive, miette de pain dans le clavier tout ça quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Ouai mais parfois ma touche pour dash ne passe pas, mon pad commence à avoir de l'âge. Du coup, quand il faut dash pas mal, c'est chiant.


Soit tu changes de manette, soit tu changeras de manette parce qu'elle finira contre un mur.

Au choix...


(Sinon remap le bouton)

----------


## Haelnak

> Soit tu changes de manette, soit tu changeras de manette parce qu'elle finira contre un mur.
> 
> Au choix...
> 
> 
> (Sinon remap le bouton)


Non mais il suffit que j'appuie un peu plus fort que sur les autres boutons, ce qui n'est pas gênant en général. Sauf sur Furi quand je dois spammer le dash puisque j'ai tendance à moins enfoncer le bouton dans ce cas.
Et comme j'ai oublié le pad Xbox One dans le salon et que j'ai eu la flemme d'aller le chercher, bah j'ai utilisé mon pad 360 un peu âgé (c'est lui qui merde).

----------


## Zerger

Vu qu'on parle de bonnes musiques

----------


## Haelnak

> Vivement que tu te fasses la gamine


Si c'est celle avec son jetpack, je viens de la faire en 2 minutes et en jouant comme un bourrin. C'est un peu le Mage de Cristal de Dark Souls III mais en version Furi.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, je me suis senti floué par le Lapin après ce combat  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

Bah vu le manque de difficulté du boss, je suppose qu'on ne peut ne pas le tuer et que ça donne une fin alternative dans laquelle on combat le lapin, non ?
Edit : oh, il y a un truc post crédits.  ::o: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Ah ok, donc le vrai boss de fin est après les crédits. Je me disais aussi que le fille était trop bidon pour être le boss final d'un jeu de ce genre.
Par contre il est tout moisi, au moins en phase 1. Entre la musique molle, le manque d'impact et les soucis de lisibilité à cause du sol transparent...



Sinon, mon super combat contre le boss 9 ( ::ninja:: ), on sent que je rage dès que j'arrive en phase 3 :




(oui, j'ai laissé l'affichage du framerate en haut à droite  :Facepalm: )

----------


## Gloppy

> Sinon, mon super combat contre le boss 9 (), on sent que je rage dès que j'arrive en phase 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oui, j'ai laissé l'affichage du framerate en haut à droite )


J'ai pas tout compris mais même sans tenir la manette je ressentais une indéniable tension. On sent que tu t'es longuement entraîné (et que les créateurs ont révisé leur Samurai Shamploo et autres anime de combats ; ).
(Et 144 FPS c'est pas mal, tu n'as pas à avoir honte...  ::): )

----------


## Haelnak

> On sent que tu t'es longuement entraîné


Pas vraiment, c'est surtout qu'il s'agit du 9ème boss et que le gameplay est simple et hyper intuitif.

----------


## Zerger

Pour info, les mecs ont demandé au dessinateur de Afro Samourai de leur envoyé des croquis de personnages et ils ont tellement adoré qu'ils se sont basés dessus pour le jeu, parfois en rajoutant des capacités aux boss car certains détails sur les dessins leur plaisaient bien.

(PS: le 9eme boss, si tu veux pas te faire chier avec ses nova rouges chiantes à esquiver, tu le tapes direct, il va contrer, tu bloques/contres et tu lui entames la vie)

Bref, *Furi* c'est de la bombe, jouez-y !  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

Là, je joue à *Resident Evil 7*

Je suis pas des masses convaincus par le jeu pour le moment. Il me fait méchamment penser à Outlast (sauf qu'on remplace le cliché Asile par le le cliché Maison étrange perdue) sauf qu'il y a des armes. Malgré quelques jumpscare assez navrant, le début est plutôt intéressant grâce au côté assez dérangeant de la maison et au première découverte que l'on fait sur ce qui ce passe (et concernant un certains personnage). Ensuite, c'est la débandade, y quand même pas mal de moment où il faut tirer sur des trucs notamment là où je suis rendu où il faut faire que ça en fait pour espérer progresser.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Là, je joue à *Resident Evil 7*
> 
> Je suis pas des masses convaincus par le jeu pour le moment. Il me fait méchamment penser à Outlast (sauf qu'on remplace le cliché Asile par le le cliché Maison étrange perdue) sauf qu'il y a des armes. Malgré quelques jumpscare assez navrant, le début est plutôt intéressant grâce au côté assez dérangeant de la maison et au première découverte que l'on fait sur ce qui ce passe (et concernant un certains personnage). Ensuite, c'est la débandade, y quand même pas mal de moment où il faut tirer sur des trucs notamment là où je suis rendu où il faut faire que ça en fait pour espérer progresser.


Sans spoiler, le level design est comment ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Sans spoiler, le level design est comment ?


Ca va, le seul truc qui me dérange c'est que le jeu pousse à l'affrontement plutôt à qu'à se cacher parce que la plupart des pièces sont des espaces assez ouvert (moins au tout début dans la première partie de la maison) donc dès que tu te retrouve face à un truc qui te veut du mal, tu ne peux pas vraiment fuir pour te planquer, tu dois aller taper dessus. Par contre la "deuxième partie", c'est le manoir du premier Resident Evil en plus petit, ni plus, ni moins.

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair comme explication.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai commencé *Rambo* et y'a pas à dire, c'est du lourd  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> Bref, *Furi* c'est de la bombe, jouez-y !


Au alentour de 10 € il serait parfait  ::ninja::  #radin

----------


## Zerger

Quand on aime, on ne compte pas.

----------


## makiayoyo

> Au alentour de 10 € il serait parfait  #radin


13 la tout de suite  ... 



... sur le PS store par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> 13 la tout de suite  ... 
> 
> 
> 
> ... sur le PS store par contre


Et encore moins cher ici si vous êtes abonnés au humble monthly
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/furi

----------


## Astasloth

Pour le moment, je joue à deux jeux :

- *Severed*, sur ma Vita (oui, encore elle), par le même studio qui a aussi créé l'excellent Guacamelee que j'ai déjà retourné dans tous les sens. Ici, on incarne une jeune femme au bras arraché, qui part à la recherche des membres de sa famille dans un monde pas franchement accueillant. On arpente donc des donjons en vue à la première personne et on affronte des monstres au détour des couloirs grâce à l'écran tactile de la console. En effet, il faut reproduire, avec le doigt, sur l'écran, les taillades quel'on veut infliger aux adversaires, en évitant évidemment qu'ils bloquent les coups, nous-même en bloquant les leurs, pour les abattre et, si on a assez bien réussi son combat, pour pouvoir les mutiler et ramasser leurs membres qui serviront à l'amélioration des capacités de l'héroïne. J'y ai joué une petite heure et demi et le système m'a l'air franchement bien pensé, très intuitif et tout de même un peu tactique puisque, quand il faut gérer plusieurs ennemis, il ne faut pas perdre à l’œil ceux que l'on ne voit pas directement à l'écran (parce qu'il sont derrière nous par exemple)...
J'ai donc hâte de continuer ma partie.

- *Crypt of the Necrodancer Amplified* : le DLC de l'excellent jeu Crypt of the Necrodancer qui est sorti hier en early access. Vu la qualité du jeu de base (et de l'early access dont il avait lui-même bénéficié), je n'ai pas hésité une seule seconde à cracher les 7 euros demandés sur Steam pour obtenir cette add-on. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de jouer énormément, mais la nouvelle zone m'a l'air assez rigolote avec les courants électriques qui la parcourent (et qui permettent, quand on se tient dessus, de faire des dégâts à tous les ennemis qui touchent celui que l'on attaque grâce à l'électricité qui passe de l'un à l'autre). Le nouveau personnage m'a l'air sympathique (il faut que je comprenne comment fonctionne sa transformation en chauve-souris parce qu'hier je me suis tuée avec ça en montrant à monsieur que c'était drôle de se transformer). Il y a plein de nouveaux objets à utiliser dans le donjon. Et les nouvelles musiques tuent pas mal (surtout "Six feet thunder" qui m'a vraiment tapé dans l'oreille).
Je sens donc que je vais repartir pour quelques heures de jeu.

----------


## FrousT

> Et encore moins cher ici si vous êtes abonnés au humble monthly
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/furi


Non mais je suis radin, mais faible avant tout donc je l'ai déjà torché  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

*Grim Fandango*

Y'a pas à dire, la 3D des débuts c'était quand même pas glamour.

----------


## Haelnak

*Yakuza 0

*J'ai terminé le premier chapitre.

Mon ressenti :  :Bave: 

Extrait :

----------


## SuicideSnake

> *Yakuza 0
> 
> *J'ai terminé le premier chapitre.
> 
> Mon ressenti : 
> 
> Extrait :
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3IailrWYAAxJCh.jpg


Je revends mon RE 7 pour m'acheter ça.

----------


## Clear_strelok

La Beta de For Honor.

C'est joli, l'interface s'apprivoise rapidement, le thème est particulièrement séduisant et les combats ont l'air d'être assez techniques et exigeants. C'est bien fait et ça donne l'eau à la bouche.
Mais je peux pas y jouer.

Dès qu'une partie multi est sur le point de se lancer le jeu te ramène au menu. Ça me rappelle mes pires souvenirs de Rainbow Six Siege, et j'espère que c'est pas un indicateur du genre d'expérience online que le jeu va proposer à sa sortie, parce qu'autrement il a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot.

----------


## FrousT

*La Beta de For Honor.
*
J'ai fait le tuto et une partie avec des potes. Le jeu est très beau avec une bonne DA, le système de combat me semble bien complet et technique. Il est forcément bien bugé pour le moment mais rien d'alarmant de ce que j'en ai vu.

Par contre au niveau du fun c'est pas ça, je me suis pas particulièrement amusé, alors si seulement c'était de la lassitude mais bon sur une seul partie ça peut pas être ça... Les mecs contre qui j'ai joué m'ont défoncé, c'était souvent du 2 ou 3v1 ils étaient lvl 3-4 les nolifes  :Sweat:   :^_^: 

Alors je re essayerais ce soir avec moins de fatigue mais je pense pas claqué 60€ dans un F2P pour avoir une hache scandinave +300 charisme... Et j'ai pas du tout suivi si l'ajout de contenu sera sous forme de DLC/season pass ou pas ?

----------


## esprex

> Dès qu'une partie multi est sur le point de se lancer le jeu te ramène au menu. Ça me rappelle mes pires souvenirs de Rainbow Six Siege, et j'espère que c'est pas un indicateur du genre d'expérience online que le jeu va proposer à sa sortie, parce qu'autrement il a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot.


J'y ai joué toute la soirée, le seul problème rencontré c'est le mode dominion qui ne fonctionnait pas, tout le reste RAS (pas une seule déco ni quoi que ce soit).

----------


## makiayoyo

> La Beta de For Honor.
> 
> C'est joli, l'interface s'apprivoise rapidement, le thème est particulièrement séduisant et les combats ont l'air d'être assez techniques et exigeants. C'est bien fait et ça donne l'eau à la bouche.
> Mais je peux pas y jouer.
> 
> Dès qu'une partie multi est sur le point de se lancer le jeu te ramène au menu. Ça me rappelle mes pires souvenirs de Rainbow Six Siege, et j'espère que c'est pas un indicateur du genre d'expérience online que le jeu va proposer à sa sortie, parce qu'autrement il a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot.


essayée vite fait ... pas convaincu du tout ... j'espère me tromper pour ceux qui l'achèteront mais je vois mal qui va jouer à ça, et surtout qui va y jouer sur la longueur ...  ::huh:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Yakuza 0
> 
> *J'ai terminé le premier chapitre.
> 
> Mon ressenti :


Ouais j'espère que le reste du jeu sera à la hauteurde ce que le premier chapitre annonce !

----------


## esprex

> essayée vite fait ... pas convaincu du tout ... j'espère me tromper pour ceux qui l'achèteront mais je vois mal qui va jouer à ça, et surtout qui va y jouer sur la longueur ...


Les gens qui aiment son gameplay et son skill cap élevé ?

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai testé la beta de *For Honor* avec mon frère, on a enchaîné quelques 2v2 et du 4v4. C'est vachement bien. 
Les enchaînement que je sortais avec mon fléau.  :Bave: 
Comment je me suis fait péter la gueule par la meuf avec sa lance.  :Bave: ²
On sent clairement l'inspiration Dark Souls, ne serait-ce que dans le placement des touches d'attaque rapide/attaque lourde. 

Faudrait que j'y joue plus pour avoir un avis fiable mais, si je lui trouve assez profondeur pour me retenir un petit moment, il y a des chances que je me laisse tenter. Ça ferait un bon jeu multi, plutôt original et qui changerait de mes jeux habituels (uniquement des FPS et une période MOBA il y a 2 ans). 

Ubisoft recommence à faire des jeux depuis quelques temps, ça fait bizarre.

----------


## esprex

> Comment je me suis fait péter la gueule par la meuf avec sa lance. ²


C'est le perso le plus pété du moment je pense, elle te tient à distance assez facilement et les saignements c'est une horreur  ::sad::

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est le perso le plus pété du moment je pense, elle te tient à distance assez facilement et les saignements c'est une horreur


On la voit tout le temps d'ailleurs. 
À un moment je lui fait une esquive, elle tape à côté, je l'enchaîne au fléau. Fini.  ::lol:: 
Et sur le pont dans l'une des maps, brise-garde et je la balance dans l'eau.  :Cigare:

----------


## makiayoyo

> Les gens qui aiment son gameplay et son skill cap élevé ?


Surement ! je leur souhaite en tout cas ...

----------


## Retrojm

2 premières heures sur Resident Evil 7. Je ne m'étais pas spoilé, mais j'aurais mieux fait pour mon petit cœur : putain la violence du truc  ::O:   J'ai l'impression d'être dans un manège de l'angoisse. Dès que la pression redescend le jeu te jette un truc bien glauque à la gueule. L'ambiance est excellente, ça promet pour la suite. Par contre c'est clairement nanardesque par moments.

----------


## esprex

> Et sur le pont dans l'une des maps, brise-garde et je la balance dans l'eau.


Ouais alors ça pour moi c'est le gros point noir du jeu, je trouve ça vraiment naze cette possibilité de faire tomber dans un précipice ou dans la flotte ce qui te tue instantannément. A la limite pouvoir faire tomber le mec à l'étage du dessous pour lui faire une grosse exécution aérienne why not, mais faire tomber les mecs dans l'eau ou pire te faire one shot par un geyser, c'est vraiment un truc que je déteste.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les gens qui aiment son gameplay et son skill cap élevé ?


Ouais, nan.
Perso j'ai joué à la beta précédente, je prétends pas avoir maitrisé le système de combat, loin de là même, mais ça se voit que tu vas très vite atteindre le plafond et que la différence entre les joueurs va se faire entre des différences minimes et pas très intéressantes.
De toute façon la plupart des joueurs se seront lassé avant même d'avoir atteint ce plafond, justement parce qu'à part maitriser des timings et des trucs comme ça, y'a pas grand chose d'autre à coté, l'aspect stratégique est très limité.
Perso même si j'avais passé du bon temps sur la précédente beta, j'ai même pas pris la peine de réessayer celle-là, j'avais simplement pas la motivation.

Malheureusement je lui prédis une durée de vie très courte.



> Ouais alors ça pour moi c'est le gros point noir du jeu, je trouve ça vraiment naze cette possibilité de faire tomber dans un précipice ou dans la flotte ce qui te tue instantannément. A la limite pouvoir faire tomber le mec à l'étage du dessous pour lui faire une grosse exécution aérienne why not, mais faire tomber les mecs dans l'eau ou pire te faire one shot par un geyser, c'est vraiment un truc que je déteste.


Ba c'est un des rares truc qui rajoutent un peu de profondeur avec du contrôle de map.



Bon, sinon là je suis sur Apache Air Assault qui avait coché toutes les cases qu'il me fallait pour un jeu d'hélico :
-Bon équilibre entre réalisme et arcade, on s'y croit mais ça se prend en main très vite.
-Un jeu qui va à l'essentiel, on lit un briefing de 3 lignes et on va casser du méchant (tout ces fumiers qui refusent de se soumettre à la botte de l'impérialisme américain en gros).
-Missions courtes et condensé, y'a quasiment pas de temps mort.
-C'est beau et bien optimisé.

Mais voilà, y'en rien d'autre à faire que rejoindre le point de passage et massacrer tout ce qu'on voit, non seulement y'a pas vraiment de challenge mais en plus c'est ultra limité.
Je pense que c'est ça le gros problème de la majorité des jeux d'avion/hélico, c'est comme si tu jouais à Call of Duty, mais avec un perso plus dur à contrôler, et sans la succession de scripts qui rythment l'histoire.
Il faudrait une couche de gestion stratégique, laissez-moi choisir mon appareil pour la mission (avec des gros archétypes bien différenciés) et son équipement, laissez moi choisir la composition de mon équipe et laissez moi leur donner des ordres et changer d'appareil à la volée, laissez moi prendre les objectifs dans l’ordre que je veux, rajoutez de la gestion de ressources (carburant/munitions) avec retour à la base à mettre en équilibre avec une contrainte de temps...

----------


## esprex

> Ba c'est un des rares truc qui rajoutent un peu de profondeur avec du contrôle de map.


Ah oui quand même. C'est probablement le truc le moins intéressant et difficile à placer  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai pas dis que c'était dur à maitriser, j'ai dit que ça rajoutait de la profondeur au jeu dans sa globalité.
Encore une fois le problème c'est pas le système de combat, c'est ce qu'il y a autour.

Je vais comparer avec R6 pour changer, ce jeu a une partie "FPS" extrêmement basique, aucun trick jump, des armes en hitscan, des perso lents...
La profondeur vient pas dans ta capacité à coller ton viseur sur la tête le plus rapidement possible, même si c'est un avantage indéniable et un domaine sur lequel tu pourras toujours t'améliorer (le meilleur joueur au monde sera toujours moins bon qu'un aimbot), elle vient dans tout le reste.

Le problème de For Honor c'est qu'il y a quasiment rien au delà des combats, y'a des petites synergie de classe, une ulti à gérer, un mode de jeu sympa avec des points à contrôler, quelques petites subtilités sur les maps, dont ces précipices, et c'est tout.

C'est pas propre à For Honor d'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que Vermintide n'avait aucune chance d'avoir la durée de vie de L4D par exemple.

----------


## esprex

Oui, toute la complexité et les subtilités du gameplay ce sont les combats. Je trouve ça logique et pas dérangeant perso, c'est l'âme du jeu. 
Sinon question stratégie, j'ai pas encore testé mais le 4v4 avec des potes ce doit être quand même intéressant. Être en infériorité numérique et devoir temporiser le plus longtemps possible le temps que les potes viennent à la rescousse, s'organiser sur les points à cap/défendre, organiser son équipe avec des tank/assassins...

----------


## makiayoyo

> 2 premières heures sur Resident Evil 7. Je ne m'étais pas spoilé, mais j'aurais mieux fait pour mon petit cœur : putain la violence du truc   J'ai l'impression d'être dans un manège de l'angoisse. Dès que la pression redescend le jeu te jette un truc bien glauque à la gueule. L'ambiance est excellente, ça promet pour la suite. Par contre c'est clairement nanardesque par moments.


c'est assumé comme tel, donc ça passe, mais tu vas te régaler, le meilleur est à venir ! (pour moi en tout cas ... )  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui, toute la complexité et les subtilités du gameplay ce sont les combats. Je trouve ça logique et pas dérangeant perso, c'est l'âme du jeu.


Le truc c’est que du coup il est plus en concurrence avec des jeux de combat, et là niveau profondeur c'est plus la même.

----------


## Sassanos

Je (re)joue à Deus Ex : Human Revolution avant d'attaquer Mankind Divided. Il a pris un sacré coup de vieux techniquement parlant, surtout au niveau de la modélisation des visages et de la synchronisation labiale ; ça m'a d'autant plus choqué que je ressors d'une partie de 120 heures sur The Witcher 3. Heureusement, je suis toujours sensible à son excellente ambiance visuelle et sonore, tellement contemplative. Étrangement pas choqué par le contraste entre une cité de Novigrad pleine de vie et une ville de Détroit un peu morne ; sans doute parce que Novigrad devient rapidement ennuyeuse à parcourir alors que Détroit, aussi figée soit-elle, propose un level design qui la rend beaucoup plus amusante à explorer.

----------


## Nono

Detroit reste une map relativement petite, avec des barrières partout pour fermer tout ça artificiellement. Tout simplement parce que c'est la seule chose modélisée. Dans ma mémoire, il y a la rue de Sarif, la rue du commissariat, un terrain de basket derrière des immeubles, une station d'essence et une de métro.

Novigrad c'est une grosse ville bien complète et qui s'inscrit dans une carte beaucoup plus grande. Il n'y a pas de barrière artificielle. Du coup, c'était carte blanche pour modéliser une ville médiévale crédible, avec des quartiers différents, des lieux de vie, une banlieue, etc.

Là ou Deus Ex s'en sort bien, c'est dans les intérieurs.

----------


## Narushima

> Il faudrait une couche de gestion stratégique, laissez-moi choisir mon appareil pour la mission (avec des gros archétypes bien différenciés) et son équipement, laissez moi choisir la composition de mon équipe et laissez moi leur donner des ordres et changer d'appareil à la volée, laissez moi prendre les objectifs dans l’ordre que je veux, rajoutez de la gestion de ressources (carburant/munitions) avec retour à la base à mettre en équilibre avec une contrainte de temps...


Ce que tu veux, c'est une simulation.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> laissez-moi choisir mon appareil pour la mission (avec des gros archétypes bien différenciés) et son équipement, laissez moi choisir la composition de mon équipe et laissez moi leur donner des ordres et changer d'appareil à la volée, laissez moi prendre les objectifs dans l’ordre que je veux, rajoutez de la gestion de ressources (carburant/munitions) avec retour à la base à mettre en équilibre avec une contrainte de temps...


En fait t'es en train de dire que ce que tu veux c'est un Ace Combat.  :tired:

----------


## Sassanos

> Detroit reste une map relativement petite, avec des barrières partout pour fermer tout ça artificiellement. Tout simplement parce que c'est la seule chose modélisée. Dans ma mémoire, il y a la rue de Sarif, la rue du commissariat, un terrain de basket derrière des immeubles, une station d'essence et une de métro.
> 
> Novigrad c'est une grosse ville bien complète et qui s'inscrit dans une carte beaucoup plus grande. Il n'y a pas de barrière artificielle. Du coup, c'était carte blanche pour modéliser une ville médiévale crédible, avec des quartiers différents, des lieux de vie, une banlieue, etc.
> 
> Là ou Deus Ex s'en sort bien, c'est dans les intérieurs.



Oui, Novigrad est immense, mais cette immensité met d'autant plus en exergue le manque d'interaction avec une foule innombrable d'automates et de possibilités d'exploration dans des bâtiments désespérément fermés jusqu'à être débloqués par la quête idoine. Après avoir été époustouflé la première fois que j'ai visité cette fabuleuse métropole médiévale, je dois dire que mon enthousiasme s'est vite mué en une certaine lassitude de devoir traverser et retraverser maintes et maintes fois ce décor si peu interactif au regard de sa taille. Finalement, je préfère les simples quartiers barricadés de Deus Ex et Dishonored ou, pour comparer avec un jeu au gameplay plus proche de The Witcher 3, les petites villes de Gothic 2 et 3.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce que tu veux, c'est une simulation.


Une simu arcade alors.




> En fait t'es en train de dire que ce que tu veux c'est un Ace Combat.


Je suis sûr qu'en fait c'est de la daube Ace Combat, et quand j’achèterais le prochain parce que tu l'as hypé à mort tu diras "SOUVIENS-TOI DE TITANFALL 2 !" et tu disparaitra avec un rire diabolique.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai envie de frotter ma bite contre l'écran !





> Bon, j'ai demandé mon remboursement, et je sais pas en vrai je suis même pas sûr de le racheter.


Ne jamais oublier.
Ne jamais pardonner.

D'ailleurs à la sortie de Ace Combat 7 je vais l'acheter, y jouer deux heures puis me faire rembourser en prétextant qu'il n'y a pas assez de monde en CTF. (Mais pas avant que t'ait passé trois heures dessus et que tu puisse plus te faire rembourser)

----------


## Big Bear

> Oui, Novigrad est immense, mais cette immensité met d'autant plus en exergue le manque d'interaction avec une foule innombrable d'automates et de possibilités d'exploration dans des bâtiments désespérément fermés jusqu'à être débloqués par la quête idoine. Après avoir été époustouflé la première fois que j'ai visité cette fabuleuse métropole médiévale, je dois dire que mon enthousiasme s'est vite mué en une certaine lassitude de devoir traverser et retraverser maintes et maintes fois ce décor si peu interactif au regard de sa taille. Finalement, je préfère les simples quartiers barricadés de Deus Ex et Dishonored ou, pour comparer avec un jeu au gameplay plus proche de The Witcher 3, les petites villes de Gothic 2 et 3.


  Il est possible de rentrer dans la 1/2 des maisons des villages. En ville, Il est possible de rentrer dans certains appart à Oxenfurt et Novigrad.

----------


## Euklif

*Ar nosurge : Ode to an Unborn Star.*

Tl,dr ton paté sur ton jeu osef : c'est du caca jap donc allez pas croire les reviews positive qui parle de scénar de ouf ou de dialogue youhou. 

Adorant Ar Tonelico, j'ai voulu voir jusqu'où la série avait évolué et... Mouif quand même. On est en gros passé d'un jrpg sympa avec des phases de visual à un jeu de visual avec des phases de jrpg plutôt médiocre. Je suis bon public donc une toute petite idée peut me rendre un jeu complet agréable malgré ses défauts et cette idée à lieu via le système de combat un peu compliqué à expliquer*. Le problème c'est qu'on a un peu trop vite fait de nettoyer tout ça et on fais, en gros, deux ou trois bastons avant les boss si on ne s'oblige pas à farmer un poil. Les zones sont toutes petites en plus. C'est fort dommage. Et faut pas hésiter à monter la difficulté aussi.
Par contre, le jeu commence à franchir une ligne très dangereuse : y a des boites de dialogues quand on se ballade ou récup' un objet nouveau, y a des scénettes quand tu fais du craf, quand tu parle à un crafteur, quand tu veux récup' des chansons, quand tu veux pouvoir améliorer tes perso's et... partout en fait. Pour parler pas mal dans le vent. Bon. Soit. Et il utilise le procédé de Baten Kaitos/Nomad Souls pour te "parler" a travers l'écran. Soit. Bis. Sauf qu'il commence à le faire en mode "t'es un gros porc d'otaku pas vrai?" et ça m'indispose "_légèrement_". Un avatar qui me dit qu'elle m'aime et blablabla... Ben non en fait. Ouais, c'est ça, juste non. Y a même une attaque où la miss vient faire des bisous en direction de l'écran (a 1'50). Mon amour et ma tolérance envers la culture anime jap commence à trouver sa limite... D'ailleurs, petite mention spéciale pour le chara design vraiment vraiment zarb : un robot à gros phallus côtoie des gens habillés pas trop bizarrement et d'autre en maillots chelou. Et un max de fan-service avec des enfants majeurs...

Cette petite licence a bien changé ma foi...

---

* En tour par tour
- Y a une dame qui chante et qui défonce tout sur son passage quand elle lâche le bouquet final
- Y a un gars qui la protège parce qu'elle ne fait que chanter sans se défendre
- On peut attaquer plusieurs fois en un tour (6x avec croix, 1 avec triangle, etc)
- Les attaques ont des propriétés différentes (casse garde, augmente puissance du chant, etc)
- Les ennemis arrivent par vague, comme dans un Tower Defense
- Le combat prend fin si vous êtes mou (trop de tour passé) ou si vous faites se lâcher la chanteuse d'opérette
- Si vous liquidez toutes les vagues d'ennemis, au delà des bonus, ça permet de ne plus êtres interrompu par les combats aléatoires sur la map. Il y a un certain nombre de vague fixe par "zone".

----------


## Baalim

Merci pour ton retour sur AR Nosurge.
Ça faisait un moment que je lorgnais sur la version ps vita sur la foi de bonnes chroniques us.

----------


## joelouiswalker

*Battlefield 1*  avec steam controller. La campagne est assez sympa mais ressemble quand même à un gros tuto pour appréhender les différentes phases de gameplay. J'ai essayé le multi (car ça reste le cœur de ce genre de jeu) me suis fait traiter de noob  :WTF:  pourtant je fais de mon mieux. A voir si je m'améliore sur la durée, le jeu est bon dans l'ambiance le feeling des armes etc. etc. mais faut s'entraîner comme un ouf pour vraiment tenir sa place sur le multi et cet aspect là me rebute beaucoup

----------


## Shapa

Ou alors t'en a s rien a battre du chat et tu joues pour t'amuser. Protip pour les jeux en ligne.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Je joue à *Resident evil 7* ... enfin la démo beginning hour. J'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des ajouts à cette démo. Voilà. J'attendrais une baisse drastique du prix du jeu pour me le prendre.
L'idée serait d'avoir le jeu pour 45 euros maxi avec un dlc, sinon 30 euros neuf sur ps4.

----------


## joelouiswalker

> Ou alors t'en a s rien a battre du chat et tu joues pour t'amuser. Protip pour les jeux en ligne.


tu as raison faudrait que je pense à le désactiver sinon les sensations avec le steam controller sont vraiment sympa avec la visée sur le pavé tactile (bien mieux que sur le pad xbox one)  reste que je dois quand même être en dessous niveau précision d'un combo clavier souris

----------


## Catel

*Reigns*

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre les bonnes critiques... J'ai l'impression de lancer 2d6 40 000 fois en boucle jusqu'à tomber enfin sur un chiffre qui me donnera quelque chose de nouveau.

----------


## Euklif

> Merci pour ton retour sur AR Nosurge.
> Ça faisait un moment que je lorgnais sur la version ps vita sur la foi de bonnes chroniques us.


J'étais persuadé que ça ne parlerai à personne... Ravi de voir que ça peut servir à au moins une personne du coin  ::lol:: !

----------


## Illynir

> *Reigns*
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre les bonnes critiques... J'ai l'impression de lancer 2d6 40 000 fois en boucle jusqu'à tomber enfin sur un chiffre qui me donnera quelque chose de nouveau.


Ah, je pensais être le seul à trouver ça complètement naze, que ce soit sur PC ou sur mon smartphone d'ailleurs...

----------


## Illynir

J'ai relancé *RISEN* que j'avais fini à l'époque de sa sortie, j'en avais gardé un excellent souvenir malgré un dernier tier ou j'étais un peu un demi dieu et que le jeu n'avais plus aucune difficulté. Contraste singulier d'ailleurs vu comment j'en avais chié au début du jeu...

Bref, presque 7 ans plus tard me voila à le relancer en manque de bon RPG made in german et je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris: Toujours une excellente ambiance, l'île tout en verticalité et avec ses nombreux secrets toujours très plaisante à parcourir et un jeu exigeant au début. Ce qui m'a le plus surpris c'est que techniquement même si c'est dépassé (déjà à l'époque en fait) je trouve ça toujours sympa surtout avec quelques mods et quelques tweaks pour augmenter la distance de vue et le poping des herbes. Bon, par contre les personnages et l'animation sortent du moyen âge mais ça n’entache pas mon plaisir de jeu.

Bref c'est du bon et j'ai été immédiatement happé par l’atmosphère unique que procure ce jeu comme à l'époque.  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

Bon et les *Gothic*? Tu les a faits ? Parce que c'est un niveau au-dessus !

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fait la moitié de Gothic 3 il y a pas mal d'année avant d'abandonner par faute d'envie, surtout à cause du moteur dégueulasse que le jeu se tape et les freezes de fou qu'il y avait tous les deux mètres. Il faudrait que je retente sur ma bécane actuelle d’ailleurs, avec un SSD et le fanpatch ça doit bien changer les choses, enfin j’espère.  :tired: 

Gothic 1 et 2 pas encore fait mais ils sont sur ma liste par contre c'est vraiment méga moche de nos jours...  :Emo: 

Et Arcania: Gothic 4 il vaut mieux faire comme si il n'existait pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Le 3, il y a un patch communautaire qui améliore les performances en jeu.
Bon le 1 a méchamment vieilli mais il pose l'histoire et l'ambiance est géniale. Les intéractions avec les PNJ, les choix à faire,  :Bave:  Y'a juste la toute fin qui est un peu chiante car c'est juste une série de combats bourrins.
Le 2 reprend toutes les qualités du premier et propose un jeu épique ! Et tu le savoures encore plus si tu as fini le premier avant car tu retrouves certaines lieux et personnages, tu te sens encore plus impliqué par l'aventure.
Le 3 est un peu à part, y'a moins d'intéractions et de choix à faire, mais l'exploration du monde est un régal !

Bref, si tu aimes Risen et que tu es en manque de RPG allemand, je pense que les Gothic devraient te plaire. Apparement, y'a des packs de textures à installer pour améliorer un peu le tout, tu peux venir en parler sur le topic du jeu  :;):

----------


## FrousT

*XCOM2*

Du coup maintenant la difficulté à drastiquement changé  :ouaiouai:  Une fois passé les 2 premiers niveau étrangement difficile avec une esouade de petit nouveau, c'est maintenant le bon vrai xcom qui commence avec une difficulté bien dosé  :Bave:  Si on joue sans reload dès qu'un soldat meurt c'set déjà un peu plus tendu sur certaine mission  :Bave: 

Par contre faudra m’expliquer le problème avec les murs inutile dans certaines missions, les ennemis qui donnent des coups d'épée à travers les murs, ou les vieux serpent qui te "crochet" à travers les murs ou encore les soldats qui ont 90% de toucher sa cible à travers 2 murs  :tired:   ::O: 

Et les voix en fonction de la nationalité, la bonne idée indispensable  ::lol::  Je me souvient pas avoir vu cette option dans le 1.

*For Honor*

C'était bien ! Non je déconne je l'ai pas relancé  ::XD::  J'ai essayé mais non ça me fait royalement chié en fait... Du coup j'ai fait de la place pour installer Payday2  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

T'as pas fini de te faire chier alors...  ::P: 

J'ai relancé un peu* BF1*, c'est fou comme je suis mauvais. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont rendu le snipe plus exigeant depuis la beta, j'ai parfois le viseur dans le bonhomme, je tire et là :
distance optimale de tir pas respectée x effet coriolis de mon cul + pesanteur / noobisme classique + fusil de base = zéro, t'as pas eu la tête à Toto.
Enfin je dis ça mais je suis une bouse avec à peu près toutes les classes, je devrais tester différents paliers de DPI sur la souris, pour voir, mais la visée et la réactivité sont la moitié du problème. L'autre, c'est que sur cette licence, si je ne mets pas une douzaine de balles dans le dos d'un mec, il se retourne et me headshot. Bon c'est joli et surtout c'est 60€, alors je le relancerai le WE prochain.

*Wreckfest* entre potes, et en random. Il a bien progressé sur le gameplay, reste que quelques circuits et une dizaine de voitures, c'est peu, faudrait vraiment qu'ils se bougent le cul pour un jour sortir cet EA de son "développement" (3 ans quand même, après un financement plus que satisfaisant).

----------


## FrousT

> T'as pas fini de te faire chier alors...


Bah si j'ai fini, la béta se fini aujourd'hui, du coup no more For honor  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Je pense qu'il parlait pas de For Honor.  ::siffle::

----------


## LaitLucratif

*Resident Evil 7*
Très très satisfait de ce RE pour le moment. Environ 6h de jeu mais dans tous les jeux je suis lent, puis j'ai remontré un peu le début du jeu à quelqu'un, donc c'est pas très représentatif.
Je regrette un peu le mode normal, j'aurais du me lancer en survie. Le jeu fout bien la pression tant que tu te sens vulnérable, mais quand tu te rends compte que tu peux te permettre des trucs sans pour autant te foutre dans la merde, la tension redescend quand même un poil. Mais bon, explorer un nouveau lieu fout toujours un sale stress constant.
J'aime beaucoup comment la vue FPS colle à mort à la formule RE à l'ancienne en fait, pourtant j'étais très méfiant au début. Ça transmet d'une manière beaucoup plus transparente et cohérente l'oppression qu'on pouvait ressentir dans les premiers à cause de la rigidité des contrôles. Mais là du coup on a parfaitement le personnage en main et se déplacer est très agréable, on sent très bien les mouvements (précision : je joue clavier/souris).
On est dans du pur RE à l'ancienne : énigmes, backtracking, safe zone (avec sa musique <3), boss etc. J'ai vu pas mal de reproches sur la baisse d'horreur dans la deuxième partie du jeu, mais je trouve que c'est déjà le cas dans les vieux RE en fait, avec de plus en plus d'armes et de combats, je suis peu surpris de lire ça. Mais j'y suis pas encore totalement, attendons de voir.
Sinon les stalkers que l'on croise me rappellent beaucoup Haunting Grounds (excellent survival horror sur PS2), en moins bien foutu. Puis quand on comprend que la safe zone les fait mongoliser, ça fait redescendre pas mal la tension. Du coup j'aurais peut être préféré des vrais ennemis tuables, en fait... Et qui repopent de temps en temps, plus tard dans le jeu.
Mais sinon l'ambiance, le stress d'avancer, les bruitages, la pression de ouf par moment, ouais c'est un excellent jeu d'horreur.

----------


## Illynir

> Le 3, il y a un patch communautaire qui améliore les performances en jeu.
> Bon le 1 a méchamment vieilli mais il pose l'histoire et l'ambiance est géniale. Les intéractions avec les PNJ, les choix à faire,  Y'a juste la toute fin qui est un peu chiante car c'est juste une série de combats bourrins.
> Le 2 reprend toutes les qualités du premier et propose un jeu épique ! Et tu le savoures encore plus si tu as fini le premier avant car tu retrouves certaines lieux et personnages, tu te sens encore plus impliqué par l'aventure.
> Le 3 est un peu à part, y'a moins d'intéractions et de choix à faire, mais l'exploration du monde est un régal !
> 
> Bref, si tu aimes Risen et que tu es en manque de RPG allemand, je pense que les Gothic devraient te plaire. Apparement, y'a des packs de textures à installer pour améliorer un peu le tout, tu peux venir en parler sur le topic du jeu


Oui j'ai déjà regardé tout ça, il y a même un mod DirectX 11 avec ombres et tout pour Gothic 2. Je vais d'abord faire la trilogie Risen pendant que je suis dans le mouvement et j'attaquerai ensuite les Gothic je pense.  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

*Wasteland 2*

Je n'ai pu jouer qu'une heure environ, mais j'aime déjà l'ambiance "Walker Texas Ranger x Fallout".  ::):

----------


## Shane Fenton

Plop plop. Bonne année à tous les canards, il n'est pas encore trop tard... ça fait du bien de revenir ici, en tout cas !  ::): 

Voici quelques jeux auxquels j'ai joués depuis 6 mois :

*- Vampire the Masquerade : Bloodlines:* je l'avais acheté à 6,5€ à la FNAC seulement 6 mois après sa sortie, c'est dire à quel point le jeu n'avait pas marché et coulé la boîte qui l'a développé. Mais j'ai toujours repoussé le moment où j'allais m'y mettre parce que sa réputation d'usine à bugs me rebutait. Je me suis décidé à m'y mettre après l'avoir repris sur GOG dans une version bien patchée de partout. Je n'en ai plus décroché pendant 1 semaine. Quel jeu ! Quelle ambiance ! Cette sensation d'être réellement un vampire et d'évoluer au sein d'une communauté de vampires, avec tous ces clans, toutes ces factions. Cette atmosphère de mort et d'épouvante (surtout quand on va dans l'hôtel hanté, ou quand on s'enfonce dans les tréfonds de l'hôpital désaffecté) qui me fout les jetons même quand je suis un vampire surpuissant. Ce côté West Coast / Hollywood Babylone admirablement retranscrit. C'est l'un de mes jeux fétiches de l'année 2016.

*- The Age of Decadence :* il m'a fallu du temps pour trouver la bonne combinaison classe de départ / stats / skills / choix. Mais j'y suis arrivé pour au moins une classe (celle de marchand). Je ne suis pas allé bien loin avec les autres, néanmoins le fait de les avoir toutes essayées m'a permis de me plonger vraiment dans l'histoire et d'apprécier tous ses recoins, les différentes facettes des personnages principaux, les intrigues... de plus, l'atmosphère Rome post-apocalyptique est magnifique et originale. Certes, le jeu a bien son gros défaut déjà pointé par Canard PC, à savoir qu'il est très difficile de sortir du couloir (narratif) imposé par sa classe de départ, et si on se goure dans le character build, on finit par se retrouver coincé tôt ou tard. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec la quasi-totalité de mes persos. Néanmoins, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'aventure.

*- South Park : Le Bâton de la Vérité:* là encore, gros, énorme coup de coeur. Même si ça fait une paye que j'ai décroché de la série, c'était un plaisir de m'y remettre, de redécouvrir les personnages, de pouvoir m'immerger dans la ville et l'univers de South Park, et de retrouver également tous les codes et clichés du RPG retravaillés à la sauce Parker/Stone. J'étais pété de rire du début à la fin. Un autre de mes jeux fétiches de l'année 2016.

*- Life is Strange:* Un de mes rêves d'ados réalisé : la version interactive d'une série pour _teenagers_ américains (du genre _Roswell High_ que je regardais beaucoup il y a 15 ans). Plus sérieusement, beaucoup de sensibilité, et des personnages attachants (enfin pas tous) que j'aurais bien aimé avoir comme amis (j'ai dit : pas tous !).

*- Plague Inc. Evolved :* prenant, jouissif, mais parfois difficile. J'ai, évidemment, beaucoup apprécié l'humour noir et la possibilité d'éradiquer toute la population mondiale en créant son virus et en le faisant évoluer. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à passer l'étape du Virus Necroa en mode normal (déjà que le mode facile, j'ai dû m'y remettre plusieurs fois).

*- Assassin's Creed :* il fallait bien que je commence la série à un moment ou à un autre. Globalement le courant ne passe pas. Au début, j'étais émerveillé de voir la manière dont les villes étaient modélisées, l'ambiance, toussa... et puis les quêtes ont commencé à apparaître sur la mini-map, et ça m'a fait l'effet d'un tue-l'amour. La douche froide. En plus, le scénario ne m'inspire pas, et le personnage que j'incarne me fait l'effet d'un petit con arrogant qui mérite une paire de baffes à chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche.

*- Dragon's Dogma : Dark Arisen :* c'est ma première expérience de RPG à l'ambiance "occidentale" mais développé par des japonais. Et je dois dire qu'il a beaucoup de charme, en plus d'avoir des mécanismes addictifs. Au début, quand je faisais le prologue, je ne comprenais pas bien, parce que j'étais déjà dans la "tanière" du dragon avec un personnage déjà bien développé, pas de possibilité de sauvegarde, et je n'arrêtais pas de crever comme une merde (bon, il faut dire que je fonçais un peu beaucoup dans le tas). Mais en m'accrochant, j'ai pu créer mon perso, et enfin, enfin, commencer réellement le jeu. 15 heures plus tard, je le kiffe. Parfois, il me gave un peu avec des quêtes fedex. Et puis les contrôles laissent parfois à désirer (pour info, je joue un mage, et j'ai bien du mal à enchanter mes armes, MES armes, pas celles de mes compagnons). Mais je le kiffe et j'ai bien envie de le finir en espérant ne pas être gavé comme une oie par les quêtes secondaires à la con.

*- The Technomancer :* j'avais déjà apprécié son prédécesseur _Mars : War Logs_ malgré ses défauts. Et pour l'instant, je kiffe. J'ai l'impression que la narration et l'immersion sont mieux maîtrisées. L'enchevêtrement des quêtes principales et secondaires rend le jeu prenant, l'architecture de la ville d'Abondance est un régal. Les rivalités entre factions sont bien représentées. Les personnages importants sont plus nombreux et mieux écrits. Bref, au bout de 10 heures de jeu, j'en redemande encore. Pourvu que ça dure.

*- Lords of Xulima :* un très bon RPG à l'ancienne, bien plus prenant que ce que j'aurais pensé au départ, et vraiment bien maîtrisé. J'ai cette sensation très agréable d'avoir un jeu qui présente un challenge qui m'est, malgré tout, accessible, pour peu que je fasse les choses dans le bon ordre.

*- Mordheim : City of the Damned :* si on devait élire son "jeu de l'année" en fonction du temps qu'on a passé dessus, alors c'est sans conteste mon jeu de l'année 2016, avec 90 heures au compteur. Mais purée, qu'est-ce qu'il est frustrant ! Passe encore qu'on ne puisse pas sauvegarder pendant une bataille, mais ni avant ni après, c'est rude. Et encore une fois, c'est frustrant. Après quelques heures de tâtonnements et pas mal de fessées déculottées, que ce soit dans les missions de campagne ou d'escarmouche, j'ai fini par progresser lentement mais sûrement avec une escouade de morts-vivants (après avoir acheté le DLC adéquat). Mais j'ai commis une erreur dans la deuxième mission de l'acte 2 de ma campagne, ce qui m'a valu une énième branlée, et des blessures permanentes pour un bon paquet de mes combattants (sans parler de l'équipement perdu). Il ne faut pas s'y méprendre : ce jeu est prenant, c'est pour ça que j'y ai passé 90+ heures à l'exclusion de tous les autres jeux. Il a une ambiance gothique / dark fantasy très particulière, et une mécanique bien huilée. Mais (comment ça je me répète ?) dès qu'on commet le plus petit faux pas, il devient hyper-frustrant. J'ai fini par le désinstaller après ma dernière défaite. J'ai l'impression d'avoir trop donné à ce jeu, et pas assez reçu.

----------


## Momock

> - The Age of Decadence : il m'a fallu du temps pour trouver la bonne combinaison classe de départ / stats / skills / choix. Mais j'y suis arrivé pour au moins une classe (celle de marchand). Je ne suis pas allé bien loin avec les autres, néanmoins le fait de les avoir toutes essayées m'a permis de me plonger vraiment dans l'histoire et d'apprécier tous ses recoins, les différentes facettes des personnages principaux, les intrigues... de plus, l'atmosphère Rome post-apocalyptique est magnifique et originale. Certes, le jeu a bien son gros défaut déjà pointé par Canard PC,* à savoir qu'il est très difficile de sortir du couloir (narratif) imposé par sa classe de départ*, et si on se goure dans le character build, on finit par se retrouver coincé tôt ou tard. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec la quasi-totalité de mes persos. Néanmoins, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'aventure.


En fait non, mais je suppose qu'il faut avoir une certaine connaissance du jeu. Là par exemple j'ai fait ma première voleuse (pure, avec juste lockpick, pickpocket, streetwise et stealth, ainsi que les "obligatoires" lore et crafting, mais rien en baston si ce n'est une poignée de points en coups critiques vu qu'il faut bien mettre quelque-part les points de combat qu'on te refourgue au début) et j'ai trahi ma guilde à mi-chemin, du coup j'ai balancé les près de 100 points de skill que j'avais en réserve à ce moment-là (oui, j'investis mes points comme un gros radin) dans le combat et j'ai fini le jeu en éclatant des crânes (j'ai même pu me farcir tous les ennemis de l'arène les doigts dans le pif) et en utilisant un peu de baratin quand c'est possible. Bon, le fait que j'ai mis le main sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'armure sortie de Stargate grâce à mon baratin a été déterminant dans le succès de l'opération, quand-même (j'aurais jamais pu l'obtenir en me bastonnant contre son proprio, et du coup j'aurais pas pu bastonner le reste non-plus), et c'est grâce au lockpicking que j'ai pu trouver assez de batteries pour la charger à bloc. J'ai pas réussi à tuer Dieu par contre, même après l'avoir empoisonné. J'ai détonné la bombe atomique dans son Temple à la place, Fallout staïle!

 Le lockpicking est super utile quand-même, je ne me vois pas ne pas le monter au moins à 6 dans mes futures parties.

J'ai aussi pu tâter de la traduction en espingouin faite par la communauté, et elle est parfaite en tout point, rien à voie avec les traductions moisies de certains RPGs kickstartés. J'ai vraiment été agréablement surpris.

Comment je kiffe ce jeu  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## King Kadelfek

*Heroes Chronicles - Warlords of the Wasteland*
C'est une version de Heroes of Might and Magic 3 qui se veut accessible aux noobs. Il y a une grosse campagne où on joue un barbare, avec une difficulté (très) variable suivant les maps.
J'attends de passer aux chapitres / jeux suivants afin d'enfin jouer un magicien.

*The Darkest Dungeon*
Mes héros sont à peu près niveau 5, et j'ai des branleurs qui suivent loin derrière. Oui, j'avoue, des fois je fais des runs avec des persos que je jette direct après histoire de renflouer un peu mes caisses. Je me suis rendu compte il y a peu de la mécanique "les héros niveaux 3 ne peuvent plus participer aux quêtes niveau 1". Mais finalement les boss du début ne sont pas trop compliqués à battre, y compris avec une équipe niveau 0, une fois qu'on a compris les mécaniques du jeu (notamment les combinaisons stun + soin régulier + blight / bleed).





> *- The Age of Decadence :* il m'a fallu du temps pour trouver la bonne combinaison classe de départ / stats / skills / choix. Mais j'y suis arrivé pour au moins une classe (celle de marchand). Je ne suis pas allé bien loin avec les autres, néanmoins le fait de les avoir toutes essayées m'a permis de me plonger vraiment dans l'histoire et d'apprécier tous ses recoins, les différentes facettes des personnages principaux, les intrigues... de plus, l'atmosphère Rome post-apocalyptique est magnifique et originale. Certes, le jeu a bien son gros défaut déjà pointé par Canard PC, à savoir qu'il est très difficile de sortir du couloir (narratif) imposé par sa classe de départ, et si on se goure dans le character build, on finit par se retrouver coincé tôt ou tard. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec la quasi-totalité de mes persos. Néanmoins, j'ai vraiment apprécié l'aventure.


Perso, me retrouver avec des builds morts-nés me bloque un peu l'envie de jouer à Age of Decadence. J'ai beaucoup souffert avec Warlords 4 (surtout ses 10 races et 36 classes avec quasiment que des combinaisons mortes-nées). Je me souviens que je m'en tirais pas si mal à Baldur's Gate 1 avec mon mage à 1 PV (je jouais sans connaître les règles aussi), mais c'était parce que les autres persos de l'équipe fournis par le scénario étaient bien buildés.
Dans AoD, si on a un build à moitié bon, est-ce qu'on a des moyens de compenser (genre grinding, équipements ou autres) ?

----------


## Momock

> Dans AoD, si on a un build à moitié bon, est-ce qu'on a des moyens de compenser (genre grinding, équipements ou autres) ?


Y'a moyen de compenser la nulitude au combat, dans une certaine mesure (grâce aux consommables, en nombre limité et chers) ou à certaines armes/armures spéciales (qui coûtent une vraie fortune pour le coup). Sinon si on ne veut pas prendre de risque il n'y a qu'à faire un spécialiste (dans le blabla, le fufu ou la baston, pour aller du plus simple au plus compliqué). Y'a pas de grinding par contre, à moins que tu ne considères le fait de tenter désepérément de trouver et d'accomplir toutes les quêtes possibles pour grapiller le moindre point de skill comme du grind. Sinon si tu foires un perso, ben c'est pas très grave. Comme y'a zéro filler et zéro pertes de temps inutiles dans ce jeu, tu reviens vite au point ou t'en étais (ou tu vas carrément ailleurs).

D'ailleurs en parlant de consommables... les vendeurs ne vendent plus de poison (le truc le plus pété du jeu). L'alchimie sert enfin à quelques-chose du coup!

----------


## Zerger

*Underrail*

J'ai repris ma partie assez avancée avec mon chimiste/mentaliste que j'avais délaissé depuis quelques mois... et ce jeu est toujours aussi bon  :Bave: 
L'exploration  :Bave: 
Les possibilités en combat  :Bave: 
Par contre, le jeu est toujours aussi dur !

----------


## wiotts

> - Lords of Xulima : un très bon RPG à l'ancienne, bien plus prenant que ce que j'aurais pensé au départ, et vraiment bien maîtrisé. J'ai cette sensation très agréable d'avoir un jeu qui présente un challenge qui m'est, malgré tout, accessible, pour peu que je fasse les choses dans le bon ordre.


Si tu apprécies le système de combat, tu vas être servi. Ne pas t'attendre en revanche à de superbes quêtes ou développements sur les personnages.

Sinon de mon côté :

*Atlas reactor*
Un de mes 2 jeux multi du moment. Moba F2P uniquement PvP en 4v4 en tour par tour, vraiment bien fichu où le placement, l'anticipation et le mind game prennent le pas sur les reflèxes. Il manque un peu de publicité, mais nous sommes régulièrement 3-4 canards tous les soirs pour lancer une partie. Si cela vous intéresse, faites vous connaître ici

*Battlerite*
L'autre de mes jeux multi du moment. toujours sympathique bien que le niveau aie monté d'un cran, rendant les parties plus frustrantes lorsqu'on essaie de jouer pépère le soir  ::ninja:: 
Un peu d'ajout (personnage, arène) ne ferait pas de mal au jeu

* Shadow Tactics - Blades of the Shogun*
Un commando-like qui a sa propre identité visuelle, qui reprend les mécanismes du genre en y ajoutant quelques subtilités ainsi qu'un système de "challenge" pour les acharnés afin d'ajouter un peu de rejouabilité. Un quasi sans faute, le gameplay est exigeant (même s'il ne s'appelle pas Dark Soul  ::P: ), la DA très jolie et l'histoire se laisse écouter même si pas très originale.

*Cypt of the necRodancer - Amplified*
Extension en EA renouvelant l'expérience originale du jeu. Si vous avez apprécié le contenu de base, vous adorerez ce DLC ; nouveau personnage, nouvelle zone, nouveaux ennemis, nouvelles musiques, nouvelles armes.

*FTL*
Parce que FTL quoi...

----------


## Gobbopathe

Underrail : J'attends tranquillement le DLC avant de m'y remettre  ::siffle::

----------


## Zerger

Bah en fait j'ai relancé Underrail pour temporiser le temps que le DLC de Darkest Dungeon sorte  ::P: 

Au pire, le DLC je le ferais avec un nouveau build, y'a plein de trucs que j'aurais aimé testé !

----------


## Anonyme220825

*Shadow Tactics* : Très bon jeu qui me rappelle mes heures perdues sur Commandos 2 et Desperados, un gameplay réglé au millimètre avec des missions diversifiées (assassinat, espionnage, sauvetage...) très agréables à refaire. Un jeu avec un bon Challenge et un excellent Level design.

*Metro Last Light Redux* : 10ème ou 15ème run, je n'ai plus envie de compter tellement ce jeu me plait, comme 2033 d'ailleurs, L'IA a été revue dans cette version en mode survie, et est plus réactive en infiltration que dans l'original. Le jeu est malheureusement globalement trop bavard. Difficulté: Ranger Hardcore sinon rien, pardi.

*Dishonored 2* : Bon gameplay avec une multitude de choix dans les approches grâce au Level design semi ouvert des maps et à la diversité des pouvoirs et armes (même si je me contente d'y jouer en infiltration non léthale pour le finir en chaos faible), une direction artistique aussi réussie que dans le premier. Malheureusement techniquement raté, je suis obligé d'utiliser un ReShade pour que le jeu soit visuellement net et sans bavures. Sans, j'ai l'impression de souffrir de myopie tellement le jeu est flou.

----------


## FrousT

> *Cypt of the necodancer - Amplified*


Ta touche "*R*" est mote ?  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors c'est la neko dance ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Metro Last Light Redux* : 10ème ou 15ème run,


Ah oui quand même  ::O:   ::O:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Waow faut vraiment aimer l'ennui pour faire une dizaine de partie de ça  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

> *Metro Last Light Redux* : 10ème ou 15ème run, je n'ai plus envie de compter tellement ce jeu me plait, comme 2033 d'ailleurs, L'IA a été revue dans cette version en mode survie, et est plus réactive en infiltration que dans l'original. Le jeu est malheureusement globalement trop bavard. Difficulté: Ranger Hardcore sinon rien, pardi.


Moi aussi j'ai adoré, même si je ne le referais pas 3 fois. 
En moins bavard et moins dirigiste, y'a STALKER..

----------


## Nono

D'ailleurs, les parties les plus pourries de STALKER (n'importe lequel des 3), c'est à la fin du jeu sur les parties dirigistes. Quel crève-coeur à chaque fois ! L'impression de passer d'un rêve merveilleux à un cauchemar, en se disant _"mais hé ho j'aurais dû me réveiller ! Qu'est-ce que je fous encore là devant ce faux Call of Honor mal codé ?"_.

----------


## Zerger

La fin du premier Stalker reste quand même épique avec l'armée, la centrale à parcourir, les failles etc...
Celle de CoP.... faut traverser une rue en butant 10 mecs  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> La fin du premier Stalker reste quand même épique avec l'armée, la centrale à parcourir, les failles etc...


La dernière fois que j'y ai joué, je crois que je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller jusque là. C'est vraiment un jeu que j'aime pour barouder dans premières zones. Ma limite haute est la forêt rouge. Et je sais qu'une fois que j'aurais mis les pieds à Pripyat, ce sera de plus en plus difficile de faire demi-tour.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> La dernière fois que j'y ai joué, je crois que je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller jusque là. C'est vraiment un jeu que j'aime pour barouder dans premières zones. Ma limite haute est la forêt rouge. Et je sais qu'une fois que j'aurais mis les pieds à Pripyat, ce sera de plus en plus difficile de faire demi-tour.


Moi aussi j'aime bien barouder et revenir en arrière, tu peux même revisiter les labos. Avec le Respawn et les quêtes annexes, tu peux y jouer à l'infini juqu'à l'avant dernière map  :Bave: . Puis cette fin à la centrale, épique.  :Bave:

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Cook, serve, delicious*  sur smartphone. C'est bien opti' même sur un wiko bon marché. Cool, j'suis content ^^

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, par contre, quand le rythme des commandes va s'intensifier, sans un vrai clavier, c'est impossible de s'en sortir  ::P:

----------


## LeChameauFou

sachant que j'y joue au pad 360. Sinon oui quand la commande est vraiment sur la dernière frame de vie bah je les loupe toujours et les bouteilles de vins c'est l'enfer. ^^

----------


## esprex

*KOTOR 2*
Pour le moment je trouve ça prenant, le gameplay est un peu mou du genou et parfois pénible notemment au niveau des déplacements (pas de strafe par exemple) mais les dialogues ainsi que la VF sont très bons. Le côté gestion de ton personnage et de tes compagnons semble plutôt complet et les combats sont assez tactiques même si ça reste très facile pour l'instant.
Les cinématiques sont bien bien nazes, par contre les animations sont plutôt cool, mon personnage est classe  :Cigare: 

Je me pose quand même une question depuis le début, selon nos choix de dialogue on gagne des points côté obscur ou lumineux, mais quel est l'impact réel à part la relation avec nos compagnons ? Je me bat contre des sith, mais je peux moi aussi en devenir un ? Ou alors je vais simplement devenir quelqu'un qui maîtrise le côté obscur tout en étant un jedi qui combat les sith ? J'ai l'impression que le jeu te pousse à devenir Jedi, du coup cette possibilité d'être du côté obscur me perturbe un peu.

Autre question : je n'ai pas fait le 1, si le 2 me plaît sur la longueur ça ne pose pas de soucis de faire le premier ensuite ?

----------


## Baalim

> *KOTOR 2*
> Pour le moment je trouve ça prenant, le gameplay est un peu mou du genou et parfois pénible notemment au niveau des déplacements (pas de strafe par exemple) mais les dialogues ainsi que la VF sont très bons. Le côté gestion de ton personnage et de tes compagnons semble plutôt complet et les combats sont assez tactiques même si ça reste très facile pour l'instant.
> Les cinématiques sont bien bien nazes, par contre les animations sont plutôt cool, mon personnage est classe 
> 
> Je me pose quand même une question depuis le début, selon nos choix de dialogue on gagne des points côté obscur ou lumineux, mais quel est l'impact réel à part la relation avec nos compagnons ? Je me bat contre des sith, mais je peux moi aussi en devenir un ? Ou alors je vais simplement devenir quelqu'un qui maîtrise le côté obscur tout en étant un jedi qui combat les sith ? J'ai l'impression que le jeu te pousse à devenir Jedi, du coup cette possibilité d'être du côté obscur me perturbe un peu.
> 
> Autre question : je n'ai pas fait le 1, si le 2 me plaît sur la longueur ça ne pose pas de soucis de faire le premier ensuite ?


A mon sens, pas de problème pour faire le un ensuite, compte tenu du fait que les histoires sont bien distinctes.
Tu vas logiquement loupé quelques référence dans le 2 mais rien de bien grave.

Oui, il y a une incidence pour toi aussi bien que pour les membres de ton équipe (et leurs relations entre eux).
Ça influe directement sur la fin du premier. J'avoue que je ne me rappelle plus si c'est le cas pour le suivant.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Reigns* sur mobile, assez rigolo. J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, il se prête bien au support. Si vous aimez la généalogie de rogue legacy, l'ergonomie de tinder et la diplomatie/gestion en qte alors foncez.

----------


## FrousT

*Xcom2* : Et bien level up des 2nd classe dans une mission en très difficile c'est pas une bonne idée  ::unsure:: 

J'utilise le reload de save comme rarement je l'ai fait dans un jeux vidéo, je me respecte pas et j'assume totalement en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

Beta de GR Wildlands: c'est pas désagréable mais c'est beaucoup trop simple, même dans le plus gros mode de difficulté. L'infiltration c'est les doigts dans le nez avec tous les gadgets, ça devient un peu plus rigolo quand on se fait repérer et que ça s'emballe mais la encore c'est pas un gros défi d'échapper aux ennemis. Apres la beta n'a que les 5 premieres missions principales + quelques trucs annexes, y'en a aucune d’intéressante.

Tout fait très artificiel aussi, j'ai l'impression de retrouver le monde montagne russe de FC3 et 4.  ::unsure::  C'est bourré de missions annexes et de machins à récupérer, comme prévu la coop en random est bordélique. 

Je vais continuer un peu mais en une aprem j'ai l'impression d'avoir vu tout ce que le jeu peut offrir (de la coop rigolote avec des copains et c'est tout). Ça tourne pas super bien non plus.

Pour pas finir sur que du négatif la maniabilité est très bonne, on retrouve un peu les contrôles d'mgsv en moins fluide, la conduite fait le taf.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba pareil.

Pour la conduite, je pense qu'en fait elle est pas si mal, j'aime bien comme les bagnoles glissent, c'est juste le moteur physique qui fait de la merde, et c'est pas propre au véhicule. C'est ce qui donne ce coté brouillon/flottant à tout le jeu.
Les hélicos c'est une catastrophe par contre, c'est à la fois ultra basique et contre-intuitif.

Sinon trop de tout, ça part dans toutes les directions, ça fait qu'on s’écœure assez vite.
On est en 2017, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un jeu coop qui ne fasse pas chier avec des cinématique, des dialogues non-zappables, des missions à faire dans l'ordre... ?

Ça gagnerait beaucoup à être condensé, pour le coup MGS marchait déjà mieux. Y'a un monde ouvert dans lequel tu peux te balader si tu veux, mais quand tu veux faire un truc intéressant tu choisis une mission dans la liste et c'est bon, t'as un truc cadré qui démarre (après une balade interminable en hélico bien sûr  ::trollface:: )

----------


## schouffy

Je trouve ça vraiment pas top aussi.
On y a joué à deux puis trois en coop, j'ai dû jouer 5 ou 6 missions en tout dont plusieurs fois les mêmes.
On a dû passer en difficulté max pour avoir un peu de challenge, et ce dernier venait simplement de la quantité astronomique d'ennemis qu'on nous balance dans la gueule ou qui spawnent de façon complètement anarchique autour de nous.
Le gunplay me rappelle fortement les quelques dizaines de minutes passées sur The Division, et ce n'est pas positif. Je ne suis pas non plus fan de la maniabilité un peu Watch Dogsesque de l'ensemble, on est loin derrière MGS V je trouve.
Globalement je trouve ça ennuyeux et répétitif, et les mécaniques principales ne sont ni originales ni particulièrement agréables (conduite/infiltration/fusillades).
C'est plutôt joli par contre, mais ça tourne très mal.

Bref je pense que je n'y rejouerai pas.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai refais encore une petite session, c'était encore pire que la première fois.

Franchement il y aurait eu une option pour lancer un mode horde où on veut où du PvP ça aurait pu être drôle, mais là on a vraiment quadrillé la map à essayer de trouver quelque chose à tuer, mais y'a rien. On a essayé de faire monter la jauge de recherche au max, mais les flics sont tellement mous que la jauge retombait avant que les renforts arrivent.
A part relier le point sur la map le plus proche, tuer 2 mecs, faire une action osef et passer au point suivant y'a rien à faire, c'est une catastrophe.

----------


## Cannes

*The Jackbox Party Pack 3 et 2*
Pur mon anniversaire, comme je n'ai aucune console et des amis qui parlent bien anglais, j'ai fait "go for it". 4 heures sur Jackbox Party Pack 3 + 2h sur le 2.
Ces jeux sont absolument géniaux. 
J'ai quand même une préférence pour Jackbox Party Pack 3 et le super Fakin' It, super jeu de destruction d'amitié qui consiste à démasquer le Faker, celui qui ne reçoit pas les questions sur son téléphone mais qui fait semblant de les avoir. Tee K-O est aussi super, Trivia Murder Party est plutôt bien mais les questions sont ULTRA COMPLIQUES (et Quiplash est une bonne source d'hilarité). Le 2 est bien, mais à part Earwax qui consiste à partir d'une phrase, de prendre des sons pour contextualiser la chose il n'y a pas grand chose de super (y'a Bomb Party mais maintenant avec Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes, ça revient au même mais en mieux quoi)

----------


## schouffy

J'ai le 2, et je l'ai jamais lancé. ça se joue comment, faut des manettes ? Les parties durent combien de temps, etc..
Je le sortirais bien en soirée mais j'avais peur que ce soit pas drôle.

----------


## Cannes

> J'ai le 2, et je l'ai jamais lancé. ça se joue comment, faut des manettes ? Les parties durent combien de temps, etc..
> Je le sortirais bien en soirée mais j'avais peur que ce soit pas drôle.


Pas besoin de manettes. Il faut juste que tes amis aient un téléphone/pc portable/tablette et qui se connecte à la Room Code qui est affiché quand tu a crée ta partie.
Pour Bomb Code (jeu de démineur entre amis), les "journées" (1 partie) dure 5 minutes.
Pour Earwax, les parties durent entre 15 et 20 minutes ça dépend du nombre de joueurs.
Pour Fibbage (un jeu ou t'a une fun fact, t'écris un mensonge et les joueurs votent pour le truc qui leur semble cohérent) ça fait un bon 25-30 minutes
Pour Quiplash XL (un jeu de phrases à trou), les parties durent entre 5 minutes et 10 minutes
Bidiots (un jeu d'enchéres de dessin), les parties font 10 minutes généralement. 

Franchement tout les jeux sont drôles, mais ça dépend du fait si tes potes parlent bien anglais.
Pour "pas trop bien Anglais" je conseille Earwax et Quiplash XL
Pour "bien", Bomb Corp et Fibbage.
Bidiots ça n'a pas besoin de grosses compétences en anglais.
J'espére que ça réponds à tes questions x)

----------


## schouffy

Grave, merci.
Je le tenterai la prochaine fois.

----------


## Sylvine

Hier on a fait du coop sur Splinter Cell Blacklist avec un pote, on essayait de finir la vague 20 sur le mode horde.
Si vous avez pas joué au jeu, c'est très dur.

On commençait à approcher d'une heure du matin, mon pote se décourage, je lui dis "Si à une heure on a pas réussi, on arrête".
On lance une dernière à genre 0h58, on en peut plus, mais en même temps si on quitte on perd notre progression depuis la vague 16.
Mon pote qui meurt quand on arrive au 3/4 de la vague, le stress commence à monter, mais finalement j'ai réussi à tenir en me planquant dans un coin où l'IA pouvait pas m'atteindre. 
Bon, dit comme ça ça a l'air nul, mais croyez moi sur le moment c'était intense.

----------


## schouffy

Je me refais *Crysis* et je suis toujours impressionné techniquement par ce jeu vieux de 10 ans.
Niveau végétation/taille des zones de jeu/distance d'affichage c'est vraiment dingue, surtout vu comme ça tourne bien sur les machines de maintenant. Et même la destruction des bâtiments et des arbres est bien supérieure aux open worlds de maintenant.
Et en plus, c'est bien. ça rappelle les meilleures prises de bases de Far Cry 3, mais en plus on peut switcher entre les modes de la combi et c'est jouissif, et en difficulté max c'est pas si simple (bon c'est pas non plus très compliqué) car les erreurs se paient cash, on meurt très vite. C'est super adapté aux approches un peu libres, je sais pas pourquoi ils sont partis vers du linéaire dans les épisodes suivants, c'est dommage.
Je déplore juste un manque de variété des armes, mais au moins on peut les customiser.

----------


## LaitLucratif

RE7 fini, je continue/commence d'autres jeux :

*Yakuza 0*
Commencé aujourd'hui, joué 3-4 heures d'affilés.  :^_^:  Cette licence est toujours aussi prenante... Le charisme des persos qui te fait accrocher en deux secondes à leur histoire, les combats, tous les à-côtés ultra bien branlés, l'ambiance de Kamurocho...  :Bave: 

*Vampire The Masquerade : Bloodlines*
Un jeu du cœur. Les combats sont à la ramasse mais tout le reste est niquel, et y'a surtout cette ambiance de malade qui te fait accrocher à mort à la moindre petite quête... Puis comme je bosse sur le JDR à côté, ça m'aide beaucoup en terme d'inspiration et d'ambiance à prendre.

*Shadowrun Returns*
Hum... J'aime BEAUCOUP l'univers, les personnages, etc. c'est une belle découverte. Les combats sont pas des plus passionnants, je roule sur tout le monde pour l'instant, et par rapport à d'autres jeux au gameplay similaire il est super mal branlé dans l'interface, les possibilités etc. Ça me donne salement envie de me pencher sur le JDR en tout cas.
Ils valent quoi Dragonfall et Hong Kong ?

----------


## Illynir

Bloodlines il va falloir que je le retente un de ces quatre car la dernière fois que j'y ai joué j'ai rapidement décroché et trouvait ça un peu naze.  :Emo: 

Il faut dire qu'on me l'avait tellement sur-vendu à l'époque que je ne pouvais être que déçu. De mémoire je crois que ce sont les zones minuscule et les combats à chier qui m'ont découragé mais je me souviens d'un passage dans une baraque soi-disant hanté que j'avais trouvé cool.

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'en suis au chapitre 17 de Fire Emblem Fates... Et j'ai un peu envie d'arrêter en fait.

J'ai laissé la version Héritage en plan au chapitre 16 parce que ça tournait un peu en rond et que le scénario était inexistant, je pensais trouver plus ample satisfaction en passant à Conquête, et ça a été le cas au début. L'histoire a le mérite d'être un peu moins simplistes, même si le jeu ne prends absolument aucun risque et que tout l'aspect "Cette fois tu joue les méchants !" est un mensonge pur et simple. Les chapitres offrent également des défis plus variés et plus intéressants, la gestion du terrain qui était complètement inexistante dans Awakening et peu présente dans Héritage retrouve enfin sa place et le système de veine dragunaire est clairement la bonne idée de cet épisode. Il y a des moments dignes de Advance Wars lorsqu'on utilise les pouvoirs du héros juste au tour qu'il fallait pour renverser la partie, et le fait que ces pouvoirs ne soient pas fixes (ils changent à chaque chapitre) fait qu'au départ, aucun combat ne se ressemble.

Mais malheureusement tout ça n'est pas assez pour un jeu qui est quand même long, trop long pour un Fire Emblem, et depuis le chapitre 16 la lassitude frappe de plein fouet. La difficulté est très mal équilibrée et l'agencement des ennemis semble de plus en plus se reposer sur des gros paquets de 8 ennemis côtes à côtes plutôt que sur un level design malin. Du coup ceux-ci arrivent par vagues incontrôlables et ça se transforme rapidement en Die & Retry si t'es pas chaud de continuer le jeu avec la moitié de tes unités mortes pour de bon parce que le jeu gonfle sa durée de vie en refusant de te proposer un challenge équitable. Ajoutons à ça des personnages pas fameux, une histoire au rythme hasardeux et au final c'est quand même une sacrée déception. 

J'ai pesté contre la simplification à outrance et le manque d'élégance de Awakening (D'une série qui tenait plus du wargame que du RPG on est passé à du J-RPG vaguement tactique...) mais il avait suffisamment de charme pour tenir en haleine jusqu'à la fin. C'était un jeu énervant mais aussi très attachant, et j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qui manque à Fates.

----------


## Harest

*Meltdown*, et à priori le jeu n'est pas franchement équilibré pour le solo. Ça démarrait bien, et puis paf le pic de difficulté délirant à la mission 10 avec le 1er boss. Et un peu avant avec la mission 8 où les gardiens avaient tellement d'hp que le fight a duré 5 minutes (mais bon au moins c'était pas trop n'importe quoi).
Le principal problème étant que le moindre knockback c'est 99% du temps la mort, tu te fais infiniser. Et le boss du lvl 10 balance des volées de grenades explosives à l'impact sans arrêt qui kb, avec un spawn d'adds constant. Après y'a moyen d'avoir les vies pour respawn pendant le combat mais faut avoir de la chance en farmant d'autres niveaux avec des boîtes mystères. J'ai eu assez peu de boîtes et quasi pas de 1up. J'essaierai de retry le boss quand j'en aurai une ou 2 et ça devrait le faire, mais bon je sens que la suite ne sera de toute façon pas beaucoup mieux.
Sinon les niveaux overall j'y vais en mode shotgun + melee en roulant sans arrêt (plus rapide que le déplacement de base), et ça passe plutôt bien à part quelques instakills impromptus. C'est pas drôle sinon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Catel

> *Shadowrun Returns*
> Hum... J'aime BEAUCOUP l'univers, les personnages, etc. c'est une belle découverte. Les combats sont pas des plus passionnants, je roule sur tout le monde pour l'instant, et par rapport à d'autres jeux au gameplay similaire il est super mal branlé dans l'interface, les possibilités etc. Ça me donne salement envie de me pencher sur le JDR en tout cas.
> Ils valent quoi Dragonfall et Hong Kong ?


Dragonfall serait le meilleur de la série.

----------


## Gloppy

Bon, après avoir bouclé Enemy Unknown et Enemy Within, je n'en avais visiblement pas fini avec les combats tactiques contre de méchants envahisseurs parce que je me suis attaqué à *XCOM 2*. 
Le jeu était connu pour ses problèmes techniques au lancement - visiblement soit ça s'est amélioré, soit j'ai de la chance, parce qu'il tourne très bien ici (avec seulement quelques baisses de framerate durant des transitions pour le chargement de missions). 
Son aîné était déjà super sympa, mais à priori ce second volet le dépasse en tous points. Au moins jusqu'à présent.

Le jeu est aussi connu pour sa difficulté et ses tirs à 90% qui ratent leur cible. Sur ce point, je confirme : je me disais qu'après avoir fini XCOM 1, je devais être au niveau pour jouer ne serait-ce qu'en normal. La réponse est "oui"... mais je m'en prends plein la tronche et je suis souvent contraint de recharger ma partie. Je suis revenu de la mission "Shen's Last Gift" avec mes trois meilleurs persos morts. Je n'imagine même pas l'horreur du jeu en _Ironman_ (sans reload possible, chaque décision est définitive). 

Par contre, cette difficulté et le foisonnement de choses à faire et de menaces à contrer parviennent fort bien à renforcer cette impression d'urgence, de mener une guerre pour laquelle on n'est pas équipé. Au niveau du game design, c'est vraiment bien conçu (au moins durant ces premières heures de jeu, j'ignore ce qu'il en sera du rythme ensuite). 
Une crainte, cependant : être obligé de reprendre le jeu depuis le début si l'on a mal démarré (j'ai parfois l'impression que c'est mon cas). L'avenir nous le dira...  :;):

----------


## Baalim

> RE7 fini, je continue/commence d'autres jeux :
> 
> *Yakuza 0*
> Commencé aujourd'hui, joué 3-4 heures d'affilés.  Cette licence est toujours aussi prenante... Le charisme des persos qui te fait accrocher en deux secondes à leur histoire, les combats, tous les à-côtés ultra bien branlés, l'ambiance de Kamurocho...


Je suis dessus également et c'est un vrai bonheur.

Avoir permis à Kazuma d'utiliser plusieurs styles de combat au lieu de passer par plusieurs personnages plus ou moins charismatiques est une excellente idée (de même que le "sphérier" des compétences) et la réalisation, toujours pas exempte de défauts, pique vachement moins les yeux qu'auparavant. 

Le retour aux années 80 est également une très bonne idée et le soin apporté au visuel par les mecs de Sega (c'est enfin plus fort que toi) est impressionnant. Du coup, glander dans le quartier devient une fin en soi. 

Vivement la suite.

----------


## Nosh

> *Shadowrun Returns*
> Hum... J'aime BEAUCOUP l'univers, les personnages, etc. c'est une belle découverte. Les combats sont pas des plus passionnants, je roule sur tout le monde pour l'instant, et par rapport à d'autres jeux au gameplay similaire il est super mal branlé dans l'interface, les possibilités etc. Ça me donne salement envie de me pencher sur le JDR en tout cas.
> Ils valent quoi Dragonfall et Hong Kong ?


Si tu as aimé SR Returns tu aimeras également Dragonfall (version director's cut) et Hong Kong qui en plus du fil principal et des runs à ressourcesdisponibles depuis le "hub à runner" développent également l'histoire personnelle de chaque PNJ avec des missions dédiées.

Pour ma part j'ai autant apprécié Hong Kong que Dragonfall Director's Cut. 
La version de base de Dragonfall est inférieure à Hong Kong. La version_ director's cut_ de Dragonfall est équivalente en durée et maturité de jeu mais le Berlin de Dragonfall et ses PNJ m'ont un peu plus séduits que Hong Kong.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, je me suis surpris à rejouer à *Dune*. La première version de Cryo.
Ce jeu a vraiment une touche particulière.
Par contre si j'ai commencé sur une version abandonware CD PC, j'ai finit par le recommencer sur un Amiga. Peut être par nostalgie mais la bande son me parait bien plus intéressante et contribue grandement à l'immersion dans l'univers de Dune.

----------


## LaitLucratif

> Bloodlines il va falloir que je le retente un de ces quatre car la dernière fois que j'y ai joué j'ai rapidement décroché et trouvait ça un peu naze. 
> 
> Il faut dire qu'on me l'avait tellement sur-vendu à l'époque que je ne pouvais être que déçu. De mémoire je crois que ce sont les zones minuscule et les combats à chier qui m'ont découragé mais je me souviens d'un passage dans une baraque soi-disant hanté que j'avais trouvé cool.


Vu la "misère" technique du jeu, si t'accroches pas à l'univers, les personnages, les quêtes etc. je comprends tout à fait qu'on trouve ça naze.  :^_^:   Après je le trouve pas non plus désagréable à jouer, il est pas lent dans les déplacements, il est pas laborieux, bref c'est pas un supplice d'y jouer contrairement à d'autres jeux qui ont une réputation type "l'univers et l'histoire déboîtent mais le gameplay est une horreur" genre Deadly Premonitions.
Ah et j'ai pas parlé de la BO de ouf de Bloodlines. L'excellent patch non-officiel rajoute des musiques pas utilisées dans le jeu, et y'a que des tueries qui rappellent parfois carrément les morceaux rock des BO de Silent Hill.




> Dragonfall serait le meilleur de la série.





> Si tu as aimé SR Returns tu aimeras également Dragonfall (version director's cut) et Hong Kong qui en plus du fil principal et des runs à ressourcesdisponibles depuis le "hub à runner" développent également l'histoire personnelle de chaque PNJ avec des missions dédiées.
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai autant apprécié Hong Kong que Dragonfall Director's Cut. 
> La version de base de Dragonfall est inférieure à Hong Kong. La version de Dragonfall est équivalente en durée et maturité de jeu mais le Berlin de Dragonfall et ses PNJ m'ont un peu plus séduits que Hong Kong.


Merci pour les retours. Ça fait bien envie !
Rah puis la puissance des Humble Bundle, je viens juste de me rendre compte que je les ai déjà en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pitchblack

Je confirme pour les 2.

*Bloodlines* est un must. Et les maps ne sont pas si ridicules que çà. Elles sont comparables en ampleur et recoins à celles d'un Deux Ex HR. Et le jeu est très agréable à (re)jouer, vu le million de possibilités de gameplay.

Quant aux *Shadowrun*, le premier est un peu sur rail, les suivants sont plus "libres", enfin on va dire que tu choisis un peu plus l'ordre des missions. Pour tous les épisodes, c'est du boulot d'artisan honnête : pas une folie artistiquement, mais ça fonctionne bien, l'univers est attachant et puise bien dans le background du jdr papier, et le jeu permet quand même pas mal de liberté sur les builds de perso (entre shaman, moine, street sam proche ou distant, rigger, netrunner, etc... il y a de quoi faire).
La difficulté n'est pas immense par contre, mais je ne joue pas à ce jeu pour me faire punir.

----------


## Dicsaw

Dynasty Warriors 8, j'ai eu envie de tester un "vrai" Musou sur pc, 60 fps master race toussa.

Alors bon pour une version qui est censée être ultime (et qui coute quand même 50e) c'est moyen: la manette marche quand elle veut, c'est un portage de la version ps3 (textures moins bonnes par rapport à la version ps4, moins d'effets).  :tired: 

C'est blindé de contenu, y'a masse d'armes et de persos, c'est assez dur seulement en difficile mais je suis pas sur de passer de longues heures dessus. J'avais déjà torché Hyrule Warriors, j'ai l'impression de rejouer au même jeu (enfin non: je joue au même jeu).

----------


## Zerger

Perso, Dragon Quest Heroes m'a laissé un sale gout en bouche. Ca m'a donné l'impression que j'aurais pu me contenter de me tapoter la manette contre les fesses que ca ne m'aurait pas empecher de finir le jeu. Faut juste enchainer les attaques en boucle, peu importe lesquelles et attendre que "Mission success" apparaisse

----------


## Dicsaw

Dans les autres t'as la gestion du champ de bataille, c'est le truc le plus cool de la licence ('fin c'est surtout le seul aspect digne d’intérêt). Faut capturer des points et les défendre quand ton armée est en galère. 

Mais j'ai pas touché au spinoff Dragon Quest.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba le fait pas.

Sérieux le 8 de GK, ce foutage de gueule.

----------


## Zerger

Bah le jeu est joli et c'est chouette de voir le bestiaire de Dragon Quest en 3D.
Le truc, c'est que tu as plein de persos avec tout plein d'attaques différentes, des combos à apprendre pour avoir des effets différents, des points de compétences pour renforcer les attaques, la possibilité de changer de perso en plein combat.. sauf qu'au final, ca importe peu. Suffit de prendre une attaque qui tape fort contre un monstre et une attaque qui tape le plus de monstres possibles et tu spammes ca jusqu'aux crédits de fin.
Y'a bien des trucs à défendre avec un semblant de tower defense mais c'est tellement le bordel à l'écran qu'il suffit de taper, taper, taper. Ca finira par passer

----------


## Haelnak

> Ba le fait pas.
> 
> Sérieux le 8 de GK, ce foutage de gueule.


Après c'est testé par un fanboy de DQ et il l'assume. Dans une de ses interventions, il dit plus ou moins c'est grâce à la licence que le titre se prend un 8.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Sérieux le 8 de GK, ce foutage de gueule.


Un test de merde par GK ? Nan pas possible.  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> Après c'est testé par un fanboy de DQ et il l'assume. Dans une de ses interventions, il dit plus ou moins c'est grâce à la licence que le titre se prend un 8.


Nan mais tu bosses pas dans un site généraliste de JV si ton avis est biaisé à ce point.

J'adore Akira Toriyama mais ce jeu c'est de la merde quelque soit l'angle sous lequel tu le prends.

----------


## Haelnak

> Nan mais tu bosses pas dans un site généraliste de JV si ton avis est biaisé à ce point.


Bah c'est monnaie courante sur Gamekult.

----------


## Big Bear

> Perso, Dragon Quest Heroes m'a laissé un sale gout en bouche. Ca m'a donné l'impression que j'aurais pu me contenter de me tapoter la manette contre les fesses que ca ne m'aurait pas empecher de finir le jeu. Faut juste enchainer les attaques en boucle, peu importe lesquelles et attendre que "Mission success" apparaisse


C'est vrai, mais attend de voir la fin du jeu quand même, il y a quelques créatures biens violentes  (le sorcier qui fait de la glace, les singes tueurs, les megaogres, les trucs à quatre bras et les vaches jaunes qui oneshot etc.).  


> Nan mais tu bosses pas dans un site généraliste de JV si ton avis est biaisé à ce point.  J'adore Akira Toriyama mais ce jeu c'est de la merde quelque soit l'angle sous lequel tu le prends.


  Je ne sais pas si un seul artiste a jamais travaillé sur la licence Halo (j'en doute fortement),  mais c'est de la merde quelque soit l'angle sous lequel tu le prends.

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai pas compris comment ton cerveau a fait la connexion avec Halo.

Enfin si, j'ai compris, mais le simple fait de le dire vaut un ban définitif.

----------


## Big Bear

Crois-moi, la fin de Dragon Quest Heroes est plus tendue et te prendra plus de temps que Halo. Et c'est tant mieux, car tu pourras ainsi t'abreuver à l'arbre d'Yggdrasil, au lieu des boites de conserves périmées doritosées.

----------


## Sylvine

Big Bear a fini Halo, ce gros loser.  ::XD::

----------


## schouffy

> Bah c'est monnaie courante sur Gamekult.


Vivement le 8 sélec de Wildlands par Amaebi.

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est quoi le rapport entre Halo et Dragon Quest ?

----------


## Catel

> C'est quoi le rapport entre Halo et Dragon Quest ?


Big Bear.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Après avoir bouclé les Splinter Cell, je m'attaque à Assassin's Creed. J'ai déjà terminé le III et Black Flag à 100 % et je suis désormais sur *Unity* (je crois que j'avais déjà commencé à en parler ici).

Unity, c'est clairement l'évolution logique des Assassin's Creed, si Ubisoft n'avait pas décidé de ne pas en faire une série annuelle et avait laissé le temps à l'équipe de développement de penser à une vraie suite, on aurait sûrement eu Unity juste après le II.

Le premier bon point du jeu, c'est qu'on a enfin une vraie mise à l'échelle des bâtiments par rapport au personnage, ce qui fait qu'on a vraiment l'impression de se balader dans une ville aux bâtiments gigantesques et non pas dans un parc de (bon) modèle réduit, on note aussi la présence de texture beaucoup plus travaillé qui font "vrai", pour parachever tout ça, on a une gestion de la lumière vraiment excellente notamment de jour, j'ai jamais autant eu l'impression d'avoir un éclairage naturel aussi réaliste dans un jeu. Les rues de Paris sont aussi grouillante de population et de vie mais ça manque un peu de "naturel", on a surtout quelques PNJ qui parle entre eux et le reste qui marche sans but, ce qui donne un peu un côté "sans âme" (après, je pense que cet effet doit être renforcé par le fait que j'ai un peu joué à Watch_Dogs 2 qui a, pour le coup, un monde ouvert bourré de petit détail qui rend le tout extrêmement vivant). Après, on passe beaucoup de temps sur les toits (le jeu possède d'ailleurs un level design vraiment très, très bon) donc ce n'est pas vraiment gênant.

Ca me permet de parler du nouveau système de Parkour qui est bien mieux foutu que dans les anciens épisodes, j'ai eu beaucoup moins de problème pour me déplacer, le personnage répond bien et c'est d'autant plus agréable grâce aux animations très classieuse et extrêmement fluide, c'est vraiment un plaisir de voir le personnage naviguer sur les toits de Paris.

Par contre, Ubi aurait dû se calmer sur le nombre d'objet à la con affiché sur le carte parce que c'est vraiment un supplice de lire la map.

Pour le reste, je trouve l'histoire sympathique pour le moment, j'aime beaucoup les dialogues qui mélange anglais et français avec des accents vraiment trop mignon.

----------


## akaraziel

> Citation Envoyé par Clear_strelok Voir le message
> C'est quoi le rapport entre Halo et Dragon Quest ?
> Big Bear.


 :^_^:

----------


## Gloppy

> Après avoir bouclé les Splinter Cell, je m'attaque à Assassin's Creed. J'ai déjà terminé le III et Black Flag à 100 % et je suis désormais sur *Unity* (je crois que j'avais déjà commencé à en parler ici).
> 
> Unity, c'est clairement l'évolution logique des Assassin's Creed, si Ubisoft n'avait pas décidé de ne pas en faire une série annuelle et avait laissé le temps à l'équipe de développement de penser à une vraie suite, on aurait sûrement eu Unity juste après le II.
> 
> Pour le reste, je trouve l'histoire sympathique pour le moment, j'aime beaucoup les dialogues qui mélange anglais et français avec des accents vraiment trop mignon.


Merci pour ton retour sur le jeu, ça donne envie d'aller y voir de plus près (et de surveiller Watch_Dogs 2). 
Dommage pour moi que j'aie acheté Assassins Creed Revelations sur un coup de tête/de soldes en croyant qu'il s'agissait d'Unity. Je fus déception !

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Merci pour ton retour sur le jeu, ça donne envie d'aller y voir de plus près (et de surveiller Watch_Dogs 2). 
> Dommage pour moi que j'aie acheté Assassins Creed Revelations sur un coup de tête/de soldes en croyant qu'il s'agissait d'Unity. Je fus déception !


Ah oui, je me doute que la désillusion a dû être sévère  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Un jeu de merde à la place d'un autre  ::o:

----------


## Dicsaw

Les pauvres, faut pas se moquer.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Vous pouvez vous moquer ça ne me dérange pas.

J'ai pas hésité à le faire quand une certaine personne a dit que Kane & Lynch 2 était super  ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

Et toi tu peux lessiver ta pique autant que tu veux, c'est effectivement mieux qu'un AC et ça dure 3h, pas 30.  ::siffle::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Et toi tu peux lessiver ta pique autant que tu veux, *c'est effectivement mieux qu'un AC* et ça dure 3h, pas 30.


Je laisserais les personnes lucides juger de cette information  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

Les personnes lucides qui parlent de level design dans un Assassin's Creed ?  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

K&L 2 n'est pas meilleur ou pire qu'AC.

:suisse:

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est dix fois moins long, donc c'est mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Les personnes lucides qui parlent de level design dans un Assassin's Creed ?


C'est sûr que ça va pas être celle qui pensent que le "style artistique" de K&L 2 est autre chose qu'un pauvre cache misère  :B):

----------


## Dicsaw

Un peu comme l'open world d'ac quoi.  :B): 

Sinon pour pas être hs: Dynasty Warriors 8, il va dégager gentiment je sens.
J'avais envie d'un jeu jap un peu bas budget à la EDF mais je crois que je me suis retrouvé devant de la belle merde. J'arrive même pas à terminer un niveau tellement c'est chiant.  :^_^: 

Et j'ai envie d'étriper les mecs qui balancent que c'est un bon portage parce que ça tourne à 60 fps (heureusement c'est putain de LAID). Le support catastrophique de la manette (faut rebinder toutes les touches, après ça les menus se valident avec Y et s'annulent avec X, mais c'est bien sur !) avec l’absence de visuels pour le pad xbox (les combos me sont indiqués par les touches ps3) pour moi c'est un symptôme de portage de merde.

Ah et pour la moitié des menus je suis obligé de me lever pour valider au clavier, à la manette ça marche quand ça veut.  :Boom:

----------


## Phileas

Force of Nature http://store.steampowered.com/app/568570/

Jeu de Farm/Craft. Il est pétri de défauts : graphismes sans personnalités, caméra à chier, pas de localisation, quelques bugs de collisions. 

En revanche, j'y ai déjà englouti plus de 15 heures sans m'en rendre compte.

Tu déboules sur une île, torse poil, en short. Et avec rien. Jusque là pas super original. 

Ensuite comme tout bon jeu de survie tu te montes 2/3 merdes pour commencer a couper des branches, recolter, etc. 

Sauf qu'au bout de 3 a 4 heures le coté "10080132em jeu de survie de l'année" disparaît : tu t'es fais une sorte de petit village, tu t'occupes de tes jardins, de tes animaux, tu crafts, et lance encore des cycles de crafts de plus en plus longs, etc. Au final comme le dit un commentaire sur Steam "tu passes 45 minutes a préparer ta sortie qui en durera 15 maximum". ensuite tu reviens a ton village et rebelote. Si possible avant la nuit (ne gêne que la vision, aucun malus ou risque particulier)

Ah oui parce qu'il va falloir sortir de son enclos. Il va falloir explorer l'île, éclater des mobs ultra-génériques (ohhh lalaaaa mais qu'ils sont laids....), récolter des ingrédients et hop retour au village pour crafter encore et encore cette belle pelle en mousse qui te faisait tant envie !

Je pense encore y engloutir une grosse paire d'heures.

----------


## Zerger

> tu t'es fais une sorte de petit village, tu t'occupes de tes jardins, de tes animaux, tu crafts, et lance encore des cycles de crafts de plus en plus longs, etc. Au final comme le dit un commentaire sur Steam "tu passes 45 minutes a préparer ta sortie qui en durera 15 maximum". ensuite tu reviens a ton village et rebelote. Si possible avant la nuit (ne gêne que la vision, aucun malus ou risque particulier)
> 
> Ah oui parce qu'il va falloir sortir de son enclos. Il va falloir explorer l'île, éclater des mobs ultra-génériques (ohhh lalaaaa mais qu'ils sont laids....), récolter des ingrédients et hop retour au village pour crafter encore et encore cette belle pelle en mousse qui te faisait tant envie !


Dis comme ça, ca ressemble au "10080132em jeu de survie de l'année"  ::P: 
Mais si tu t'y amuses, c'est l'essentiel  :;):

----------


## PG 13

Je m' émerveille dans The Talos Principle  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

Pour ceux qui vivaient dans des grottes ces dernières années, sachez simplement qu' il fait partie de la caste très fermée des jeux rares et précieux.

C' est pas compliqué, après avoir joué à Talos je me sens plus intelligent mais également plus humain et çà c' est beau!

Au delà du puzzle game achement bien foutu en vue à la preums ou treums personne, il propose également une intense reflexion sur l' humanité mais également notre humanité. 

Un vrai bon délire philosophico vidéo ludique comme j' en ai jamais vu, fume c' est de la bonne.

Je ne supporte pas cette expression et encore moins les gens qui l' utilisent mais pour une fois c' est moi qui vais la sortir : Ne pas jouer à The Talos Principle, c' est mourir idiot.

Excellence/20

----------


## Harest

Ils vont sortir "une espèce d'édition 'complète'" d'ailleurs. Je l’achèterai à ce moment-ci. Le mail que j'avais reçu fin Janvier (le 24) :



> Hi mate, sorry for waiting. Yes, we will release some sort of ‘complete’ edition, the only thing I don’t know is WHEN. Probably in next 2 months!
> Regards
> Damjan
> CROTEAM

----------


## znokiss

Ah, ben après avoir attendu (en vain pour le moment) qu'il tombe sous les 5€, j'attendrais l'édition complète. En solde. A moins de 5€.

----------


## PG 13

> Ils vont sortir "une espèce d'édition 'complète'" d'ailleurs. Je l’achèterai à ce moment-ci. Le mail que j'avais reçu fin Janvier (le 24) :


Tu veux dire que ma Deluxe Edition bien chère sur PS 4 n' est pas complète?  ::sad:: 


Dans le même temps, ce jeu n' a pas de prix.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je ne supporte pas cette expression et encore moins les gens qui l' utilisent mais pour une fois c' est moi qui vais la sortir : Ne pas jouer à The Talos Principle, c' est mourir idiot.


Et jouer à Talos, c'est mourir d'ennui. En tout cas les 40 premières minutes. Ensuite je sais pas, j'ai pas encore trouvé le courage de relancer.

----------


## Nono

*Deadlight*
Pour l'instant, la seule chose certaine, c'est que le jeu est absolument splendide, et que l'ambiance est réussie.
La justesse des environnements, des couleurs, des effets et des éclairages vise le réalisme, mais ça ne rend pas le jeu banal pour autant. Pour de la 2,5D c'est vraiment une prouesse. A voir au moins une fois.

Pour le gameplay, j'en parlerai quand j'aurais fini le jeu (pour l'instant, rien d'extraordinaire, mais au fur et à mesure, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ajoutent de la variété et de la difficulté).

----------


## Baalim

> Et jouer à Talos, c'est mourir d'ennui. En tout cas les 40 premières minutes. Ensuite je sais pas, j'ai pas encore trouvé le courage de relancer.


J'osais pas l'avouer.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et jouer à Talos, c'est mourir d'ennui. En tout cas les 40 premières minutes. Ensuite je sais pas, j'ai pas encore trouvé le courage de relancer.





> J'osais pas l'avouer.


Mais vous deux.  :Vibre: 

Bon, en vrai moi aussi j'ai eu un peu de mal avec Talos, mais une fois passé un cap vers le tiers du jeu j'ai commencé à vraiment accrocher, et au final j'ai adoré. Et comme le monsieur au dessus ça m'a même touché (ce qui est rare pour un jv, d'habitude c'est plutôt les curés).

----------


## Blackogg

> Mais vous deux. 
> 
> Bon, en vrai moi aussi j'ai eu un peu de mal avec Talos, mais une fois passé un cap vers le tiers du jeu j'ai commencé à vraiment accrocher, et au final j'ai adoré. Et comme le monsieur au dessus ça m'a même touché (ce qui est rare pour un jv, d'habitude c'est plutôt les curés).


J'ai acheté Talos après avoir dévoré The Witness. 
J'ai dû y jouer quelques heures, mais j'accroche (beaucoup) moins. Je trouve que le propos est cool, mais ce jeu me fait mal à la tête (pas à cause des énigmes, je vous vois venir). Entre l'autre qui hurle ses commandements et les graphismes flashy, ça me ruine ma concentration, alors que the Witness me mettait vraiment à l'aise. 
Je m'y remettrai sûrement un jour, mais pour l'instant c'est clairement pas une expérience inoubliable.

----------


## PG 13

Même mon frère a aimé... pourtant lui c' est sûr, il n' a pas d' âme#TrueStory

Ils seraient pas un peu cyborgs Baalim et Oldnoobie?  ::huh::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Garphismes "flashy", Talos ?
Euh...

Bon par contre faut passer outre l'aspect narratif ouais, mais à part ça  c'est un très bon jeu de puzzles.

----------


## PG 13

C' est justement l' aspect narratif que je trouve exceptionnel en fait.

Je m' attendais à un jeu de puzzle, pas à des digressions philosophiques sur le transhumanisme.

Si y' a d' autres jeux qui abordent le sujet de manière similaire,  je veux leur noms tout de suite pour les mettre dans ma "to do list asap"   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Y a bien Hatoful Boyfriend, sinon Sylvine recommande Evolve.

----------


## PG 13

Toujours d' après mon frère, y' a FIFA aussi.

----------


## Blackogg

> Garphismes "flashy", Talos ?
> Euh...


Ouais le mot est mal choisi. Je parle pas des décors, mais des éléments interactifs. T'as des lasers dans tous les sens, des machines qui ronronnent, des orbes qui font piou piou et qui clignotent, des hologrammes et des terminaux qui bippent. Et bien sûr les sigils. Ça m'agresse les sens de partout !  :Vibre:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C' est justement l' aspect narratif que je trouve exceptionnel en fait.
> 
> Je m' attendais à un jeu de puzzle, pas à des digressions philosophiques sur le transhumanisme.
> 
> Si y' a d' autres jeux qui abordent le sujet de manière similaire,  je veux leur noms tout de suite pour les mettre dans ma "to do list asap"


Beh c'est pas inintéressant au niveau des thèmes, mais c'est lourd, voir Indigeste, dans la manière d'amener le propos. 
Au final j'en suis resté sur les puzzles, qui se suffisent à eux-mêmes.

----------


## hendrix666

Sacred 2 : Fallen Angel ne joue pas dans la cour de l'épique Titan Quest, mais mise davantage sur son monde ouvert et sa liberté d'action pour s'attirer la sympathie des adeptes du genre. C'est bien simple : Sacred 2 est au hack'n slash ce que Oblivion est au RPG.

----------


## Zerger

Pas mal ta comparaison, surtout que dans Sacred 2, il y a aussi de l'auto-leveling des ennemis comme dans Oblivion  ::trollface::

----------


## hendrix666

> Pas mal ta comparaison, surtout que dans Sacred 2, il y a aussi de l'auto-leveling des ennemis comme dans Oblivion


merci a toi mais aussi dans sacred 2 il y a deux campagnes différentes, six classes de personnages entièrement personnalisables, 70 km² de paysages modélisés, une soixantaine de donjons, des tonnes de quêtes secondaires et d'items : la durée de vie de Sacred 2 est monstrueuse, d'autant qu'elle s'appuie sur un bon potentiel de rejouabilité.

----------


## ShotMaster

Dommage que la partie "jeu" dans rejouabilité soit aussi pourrie.

----------


## hendrix666

> Dommage que la partie "jeu" dans rejouabilité soit aussi pourrie.


alors j'ai du rater quelque chose 1731 heures de jeu sur sacred 2.

----------


## ShotMaster

> alors j'ai du rater quelque chose


Là, on peut carrément dire ta vie  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Sacred 2 : Fallen Angel ne joue pas dans la cour de l'épique Titan Quest, mais mise davantage sur son monde ouvert et sa liberté d'action pour s'attirer la sympathie des adeptes du genre. C'est bien simple : *Sacred 2 est au hack'n slash ce que Oblivion est au RPG.*


Une honte pour le genre donc ?

----------


## hendrix666

> Là, on peut carrément dire ta vie


non car pour fallout new vegas j'ai 1931 heures de jeu Lol.

----------


## Zerger

> merci a toi mais aussi dans sacred 2 il y a deux campagnes différentes, six classes de personnages entièrement personnalisables, 70 km² de paysages modélisés, une soixantaine de donjons, des tonnes de quêtes secondaires et d'items : la durée de vie de Sacred 2 est monstrueuse, d'autant qu'elle s'appuie sur un bon potentiel de rejouabilité.


Mais il y a aussi de l'auto-leveling  ::P: 

Je trouve ca con pour un HnS, où la montée en puissance du perso est la grosse carotte du jeu, que les ennemis s'adaptent automatiquement à ton perso. Ca casse pas mal l'intéret de farmer le loot et l'exp.
C'est ce qui m'a pas mal refroidi aussi dans Diablo3 (même si c'est surtout pour faciliter le rush jusqu'au niveau max) et dans une moindre mesure Grim Dawn, qui propose de l'auto-leveling sur certaines fourchettes pour chaque map

----------


## hendrix666

> Mais il y a aussi de l'auto-leveling 
> 
> Je trouve ca con que pour un HnS, où la montée en puissance du perso est la grosse carotte du jeu, les ennemis s'adaptent automatiquement à ton perso. Ca casse pas mal l'intéret de farmer le loot et l'exp.
> C'est ce qui m'a pas mal refroidi aussi dans Diablo3 (même si c'est surtout faciliter le rush jusqu'au niveau max) et dans une moindre mesure Grim Dawn, qui propose de l'auto-leveling sur certaines fourchettes pour chaque map


perso je prefere diablo 2 a diablo 3.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> alors j'ai du rater quelque chose 1731 heures de jeu sur sacred 2.


Oui, t'as probablement raté 1731H sur de bons jeux.  ::ninja:: 
Sans être mauvais, Sacred 2 atteint vite ses limites. Oui 6 y'a classes potentiellement différentes et intéressantes. Mais le monde est bien trop vaste au vu du gameplay de chacun, on tourne vite en rond avec un perso, alors recommencer avec 6 différents, faut quand même en vouloir...
Alors ok c'est du h'n's, le lootlelootleloot...Mais ça ne suffit pas si à côté t'as pas un nombre suffisamment élevées de skills intéressantes à utiliser.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Purée Sacred 2 j'y toucherais même pas avec un bâton  :ouaiouai: . Je m'étais auto-hypé à l'époque sur le premier opus, dans ma tête c'était le mix Diablo rencontre Baldur's Gate, du combat temps réel dans mon RPG tellement beau, ça allait forcément être mon jeu chronophage de l'avenir. Mon frère, enthousiaste aussi, l'avais également acheté, ça allait être l'orgie de JV, la coop de rêve etc.

Je crois que la seule déception vidéoludique qui lui arrive à la cheville c'est Guild Wars 2 (parce que je suis un homme de goût qui choisit avec soin ses activités de loisirs, en général. La hype c'est mal). Quand Sacred 2 est sorti ("juré craché les bugs c'est fini !") je n'ai même pas voulu jeter un œil à la boite de jeu...

----------


## Nono

Est-ce que c'est mieux ou moins bien que Van Helsing ? Oui je sais, ça ressemble à un combat d'infirmes, mais ça doit être la cause de ma curiosité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est moins pire, effectivement. Bon au moins Van Helsing tu peux en voir le bout vu que le jeu est bien moins vaste  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

*Van Helsing: Final Cut*

Après cinq minutes de jeu, je me demande déjà pourquoi il y a un système de compétences, de stats et d'équipement super touffus, alors que pour l'instant un couteau à beurre me suffirait à découper mes ennemis.
Je crois surtout que c'est le genre hack n' slash qui ne prend plus chez moi.

Je vais persévérer, mais avec une classe à distance parce que c'est toujours ce que j'ai préféré dans ce style de jeu. Mais je le sens mal.

----------


## Illynir

Non mais Van Helsing c'est le H&S du pauvre aussi.

----------


## Zerger

Tu veux pas jouer à Grim Dawn plutôt?

----------


## sebarnolds

Je suis sur *South Park: The Stick of Truth*. Je n'ai jamais vu les dessins animés, mais le jeu est vraiment trop bon. Sauf si vous n'aimez pas l'humour au ras des paquerettes  ::): 

Je me suis quand même demandé hier soir ce que j'expliquerais à ma femme si elle débarquait dans le bureau alors que je jouais : Alors, euh, je joue le rôle d'un gosse et là, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il s'est fait rétrécir par un gnome sorcier. Je l'ai donc poursuivi et là je le combat. Oui, effectivement, le combat se passe sur le lit de ses parents qui sont en train de faire l'amour relativement sauvagement et de temps en temps, il faut éviter les testicules de papa qui se balancent.

 Non, non, je te jure, c'est un vrai jeu vidéo.  ::unsure::

----------


## Zerger

Decouvrir South Park  :Bave: 

Si tu aimes le jeu, hesites pas a regarder la série, notamment les denieres saisons, c'est du même niveau

----------


## Nono

> Tu veux pas jouer à Grim Dawn plutôt?


Pas le temps pour ces conneries. Je vide d'abord mon backlog pourri. Et je rejoue à Huniepop aussi.

----------


## Kayrah

> Un peu comme l'open world d'ac quoi. 
> 
> Sinon pour pas être hs: Dynasty Warriors 8, il va dégager gentiment je sens.
> J'avais envie d'un jeu jap un peu bas budget à la EDF mais je crois que je me suis retrouvé devant de la belle merde. J'arrive même pas à terminer un niveau tellement c'est chiant. 
> 
> Et j'ai envie d'étriper les mecs qui balancent que c'est un bon portage parce que ça tourne à 60 fps (heureusement c'est putain de LAID). Le support catastrophique de la manette (faut rebinder toutes les touches, après ça les menus se valident avec Y et s'annulent avec X, mais c'est bien sur !) avec l’absence de visuels pour le pad xbox (les combos me sont indiqués par les touches ps3) pour moi c'est un symptôme de portage de merde.
> 
> Ah et pour la moitié des menus je suis obligé de me lever pour valider au clavier, à la manette ça marche quand ça veut.


J'étais relativement fan de la licence mais quand tu en as fait un, sincèrement, t'es pas obligé de faire les autres. C'est le même gameplay à répétition, avec la même histoire, les mêmes personnages. Surtout qu'ils sont pas fichus de faire un effort sur les graphismes. 
Le 8 est pas digne de la PS3 tant les graphismes sont moches.

----------


## FrousT

> Decouvrir South Park 
> 
> Si tu aimes le jeu, hesites pas a regarder la série, notamment les denieres saisons, c'est du même niveau


C'est quand même un truc de merde pour ados décérébré  :tired: 

Trop gros passera pas  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Demon's Soul, ah ah  la bonne blague...  ::trollface:: 

Je ne suis qu'au début le palais de boletaria, j'arrive à passer quelques moob, je grimpe en haut du château et je prend à droite, au bout de la muraille m'attend un chevalier, au sol il y a écrit "ici commence véritablement demon's soul"  ::siffle::  

Bon autant dire que je me suis fait défoncer en one shoot  ::O: 

Sérieusement  le jeu est pas mal mais bon il ne faillit pas à sa réputation, je crève dès le tuto, je crève très souvent et je sais pas qui a eu l'idée de ne pas mettre de sauvegardes ( ::huh:: ), je perd des milliers d'âmes et je progresse pas...

Ca me fait penser à des trucs que j'ai abandonnés comme enclave ou un autre qui se voulait un tomb raider like dont j'ai oublié le nom, ou autres rogue like...

Enfin bon je pense pas aller bien loin, l'avantage c'est que ça va alléger ma liste de tout ce qui est soul (1,2,3...)  ::):

----------


## FrousT

J'allais demandé si t'avais déja fait un soul avant et puis j'ai vu ta dernière phrase  :ouaiouai: 

Je sais pas si c'est une super idée de commencer par Demon's soul par contre  ::unsure::  Si t'es pas prêt pour la difficulté, essaye peut être le 3 (y a plein de sauvegardes  ::ninja:: ) Sinon passe ton chemin  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Si t'es pas prêt pour la difficulté, essaye peut être le 3 (y a plein de sauvegardes ) Sinon passe ton chemin


Je note le 3 qui pourrait mieux me convenir, ça me semblait plus simple de commencer par le premier  :;):  même si je sais que c'est pas vraiment mon genre de jeu et que je connais mes limites.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Eh ben si, quand c'est pas ton genre, t'achètes 4 titres identiques avant de tester... ça sent la victime des promos steam tout ça....  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai acheté aucun Dark Soul (heureusement) je parlais plutôt de wishlist. Justement je voulais tester avec Demon's Soul tout en sachant que j'allais me faire démonter.  :;): 

A ce propos Bloodborn c'est pareil ou c'est envisageable ?

----------


## FrousT

> A ce propos Bloodborn c'est pareil ou c'est envisageable ?


Pareille presque, je crois que c'est plus nerveux et "un peu moins difficile" si j'en crois certains, mais te faut une PS4  ::cry::

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai acheté aucun Dark Soul (heureusement) je parlais plutôt de wishlist. Justement je voulais tester avec Demon's Soul tout en sachant que j'allais me faire démonter. 
> 
> A ce propos Bloodborn c'est pareil ou c'est envisageable ?


Bloodborne est du même calibre que Dark Souls III niveau difficulté. Par contre Les boss sont plus simples, ou moins difficiles selon la façon de voir les choses.

----------


## Euklif

Demon's Souls est pourtant franchement bon. Le level design est au poil en plus.

----------


## schouffy

Ouaip, c'est vraiment dans le haut du panier de la série.

----------


## ShotMaster

Demon's Souls est pour moi vraiment supérieur à Dark Souls. T'as pas un pseudo monde ouvert, mais le level design des stages est ouf.

----------


## parpaingue

Pris d'un instant de folie, j'ai relancé *Sine Mora* sur un coup de tête et damned, c'est encore plus mauvais que dans mes souvenirs.
Petite liste rapide non exhaustive:
- la fenêtre de jeu cheloue taillée pour des résolutions de tv3d
- la puissance démentielle d'un pistolet à eau pour un bon feeling de destruction
- le jeu magnifiquement illisible, mention spéciale aux petits missiles ennemis gris/bleu non détourés sur fond ciel bleu et aux confusions décor/ennemis
- naviguer dans des patterns de manic shooter avec un vaisseau qui va à Mach 3  ::huh::  ah ben non c'est fait pour jouer au stick analogique, avec mon stick arcade j'étais tout le temps à fond (donc à Mach 3). Bonus tant qu'on est sur les contrôles: ils ne sont pas réglables.
- des tirs ennemis instantanés en hitscan sans prévenir  ::lol::  (protip pour les devs: ça ne se fait plus depuis à peu près 1994 au pire parce que c'est de la merde)
- last but not least: le système de jeu qui s'effondre sur lui-même. On a un timer qui fait office de jauge de vie pour esquiver le système de une touchette/une vie maaaiiiiiss...
1) quand on prend une balle on perd nos power up. Donc on est moins puissant... Donc on n'a plus assez de temps pour achever le boss. Ben oui c'est un timer...oooh comme c'est malin ça. Et si on est pas sur un boss on n'est plus assez puissant pour tuer les ennemis donc la jauge ne remonte pas et...bref vous voyez le truc.
2) du coup le jeu punit le joueur par tous ses petits temps morts/travelings sans ennemis puisque bêtement le temps s'écoule  ::love:: 

Allez bonus: les power up sont aléatoires et y en a un qui instakill le joueur  :haha:

----------


## Momock

> *Sine Mora* c'est de la merde.


Bien résumé, rien à redire.  :Clap:

----------


## Sylvine

> Allez bonus: les power up sont aléatoires et y en a un qui instakill le joueur


 ::huh:: 

J'ai aucun souvenir de ça, je pense que tu as halluciné.

----------


## parpaingue

Nope nope, un piano qui te tombe dessus.

----------


## PG 13

Soirée entre gens de bon gout; SF5, 4, 2x, Guilty, KOF14,... je me suis fait défourailler mais purée, çà valait le coup  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je note le 3 qui pourrait mieux me convenir, ça me semblait plus simple de commencer par le premier  même si je sais que c'est pas vraiment mon genre de jeu et que je connais mes limites.


Dark souls est un peu plus abordable que Demon's Souls. Un peu. Mais faudra pas avoir peur de faire quelques aller-retours pour dépenser des âmes et monter lentement les attributs, durant les premières heures.  Et surtout d'apprendre à optimiser la récupération des âmes après un décès, ça limite grandement la casse. Même contre un boss c'est ce qui est à faire en priorité, si elles sont dans l'arène. Evidemment ça dépend de la quantité.

----------


## Melcirion

*WOW Legion* .. et mes projet de vider mon backlog ont pris un coup derrière la tête.

----------


## banditbandit

> Mais faudra pas avoir peur de faire quelques aller-retours pour dépenser des âmes et monter lentement les attributs, durant les premières heures.  Et surtout d'apprendre à optimiser la récupération des âmes après un décès, ça limite grandement la casse. Même contre un boss c'est ce qui est à faire en priorité, si elles sont dans l'arène. Evidemment ça dépend de la quantité.



Récupérer ses âmes avant de crever à nouveau, plus facile à dire qu'à faire.  :;): 
Et ouais j'aimerais bien monter les attributs mais je sais pas trop, j'ai vu la nana qui elle ne me voit pas  :;):  , elle me pose une question (je sais plus trop c'est une histoire avec des spectres) comme je savais pas de quoi il s'agissait j'ai dit non  ::ninja::  . Sinon est-ce que les âmes de guerrier et de héros rapportent beaucoup d'âmes ? J'ai du stock mais je sais pas si je dois les utiliser ou attendre.

Et sinon j'ai vaincu mon premier boss (relativement facilement) je suis fier.  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu peux te poser des questions si quand tu montres tes attributs, la nana les voit pas.




















ah pardon c'est *monter* les attributs que tu disais.  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Je montre jamais mes attributs ils sont suffisamment visibles.  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les âmes de gurrier et héros rapportent, après ça dépend de ton niveau et du besoin d'âmes pour gratter un point d'attribut. Si t'es dans les premières heures, tu peux les utiliser sans vergogne. NE pas hésiter à farmer un peu le début, à la fois pour les âmes mais aussi pour prendre le coup durant les bastons.
Regarde sur les wiki du net pour la valeur exacte par "âme spéciale". Histoire d'éviter de gaspiller, aussi, genre en bouffant une âme qui rapporte 8000 alors qu'il te manque 2000 pour ton palier et qu'au final tu te retrouves avec un excédent de 6000 que tu risques de perdre plus tard...
Et quelque soit ta classe la valeur pour l'endurance est prioritaire. Ne mise pas trop sur la vie, vu qu'on crève en 3-4 coups c'est pas 2% de plus qui y changeront grand chose, au début du moins  ::P: 
Oh, et garde les âmes des boss, ça peut servir plus tard dans le jeu   ::trollface::

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Regarde sur les wiki du net pour la valeur exacte par "âme spéciale".


Ou plus simple, tu regardes combien tu peux les vendre à la marchande de lige-feu (si c'est de DS3 qu'on parle, je ne sais plus maintenant...)

----------


## pikkpi

La démo de *Hollow Knight* (refourguée dans le monthly bundle) dans laquelle je meurs beaucoup trop souvent ( git gud ) .

J'ai envie d'aimer le jeu mais je ne comprends rien au système de dégâts à tel point que je me demande si je suis victime d'un bug (  ::ninja::  ) :
 - Dégâts aléatoires ? Une même attaque d'un ennemi me oneshot ou non
 - La barre de vie se vide aléatoirement (?) par la gauche ou la droite

----------


## akaraziel

> Je me suis quand même demandé hier soir ce que j'expliquerais à ma femme si elle débarquait dans le bureau alors que je jouais : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Alors, euh, je joue le rôle d'un gosse et là, il s'est fait rétrécir par un gnome sorcier. Je l'ai donc poursuivi et là je le combat. Oui, effectivement, le combat se passe sur le lit de ses parents qui sont en train de faire l'amour relativement sauvagement et de temps en temps, il faut éviter les testicules de papa qui se balancent.
> 
>  Non, non, je te jure, c'est un vrai jeu vidéo.


Et c'est pas le moment le plus crade ( 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'avortement

  ::trollface::  ).





> Demon's Soul, ah ah la bonne blague...
> 
> Je ne suis qu'au début le palais de boletaria, j'arrive à passer quelques moob, je grimpe en haut du château et je prend à droite, au bout de la muraille m'attend un chevalier, au sol il y a écrit "ici commence véritablement demon's soul"
> 
> Bon autant dire que je me suis fait défoncer en one shoot


Les "Soulsborne", faut y aller tranquille, observer les mobs, leur comportement, et taper quand y'a une ouverture dans leurs patterns.
Mais là, le mob (le chevalier aux yeux rouges j'imagine ?) qui t'as défoncé, c'est parce que t'y vas trop tôt. Il butable, mais ça ne laisse pas de place à l'erreur. Faudra revenir plus tard.  :;): 

Dans les astuces à connaître pour Demon's Souls :
-trouve toi un bouclier avec la meilleure réduction de dégâts possible.
-dépense tes âmes dès que c'est possible. tant pis si tu te retape les mobs, c'est fait pour.
-fais les niveaux dans cet ordre là 1-1, 2-1, 3-1, 4-1, 5-1 puis 1-2, 2-2, etc...
-il n'y a pas de système de sauvegarde, mais les niveaux ont souvent des raccourcis à débloquer pour revenir plus vite à des endroits plus avancés.
-Monter l'endurance, c'est bien, mais la Vitalité, c'est bien aussi, ça permet d'avoir une petite marge d'erreur pour se soigner.
-Y'a des paliers à connaitre au niveau des stats, au delà desquels le gain n'est plus aussi important. Tu devrais pouvoir trouver ça sur un wiki. Ca évitera de gâcher des niveaux pour le premier run.
-Faire gaffe au poids de l'équipement, trop de poids ralenti le perso. Faut trouver le bon compromis pour que les roulades soient souples, et c'est important car :
-La roulade, c'est cheaté (surtout dans Demon's..), tu te fais pas toucher pendant un certain intervalle.
-Pour porter les armes, monte le minimum pour pouvoir porter ce qui t’intéresse puis tu améliore celle que tu vas privilégier chez le forgeron. C'est ce qui t'apportera le plus de dégâts dans un premier temps.
-un arc peut-être très utile pour aggro des mobs un par un.
-garde les âmes des boss, elles permettent de forger des armes.

C'est des règles que j'applique à chaque "souls" (sauf l'ordre des niveaux, propre à Demon's), et je n'ai jamais vraiment galéré sur aucun des jeux (hors le 3 que je n'ai aps encore fait).  :;):

----------


## Cannes

> Et c'est pas le moment le plus crade ( 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'avortement
> 
>   ).




Spoiler Alert! 


 Il était tellement dur ce moment



Sinon en ce moment je me refais Portal 2, ça m'amuse toujours. Et je me suis pris Reigns sur mon portable parce que sur PC c'est bien et tout mais je trouve pas ça super adapté :c

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment je joue à *WWE 2k17*

C'est assez incroyable de voir comment le potentiel de la licence est gâché, même si en soi le jeu n'est pas une grosse daube, il reste néanmoins qu'il a des problèmes. L'un des premiers soucis du jeu, c'est qu'il veut tout faire : un jeu de gestion, un jeu de combat, un jeu de sport. Au final, il est médiocre dans les 3 trucs. On a par exemple un mode carrière qui est tristement lent et pauvre (c'est d'autant plus triste quand on voit ce qui ce fait chez ailleurs chez 2K, notamment concernant NBA), on a un mode WWE Univers où on peut créer des rivalités, des show, PPV et compagnie mais là aussi, on a de grosse limitation : 3 rivalités par show, pas de choix dans le déroulement de la rivalité hormis qui gagne et qui perd.

Pour parler technique, y a un ragdoll assez avancé sauf qu'il lui arrive régulièrement de faire n'importe quoi avec les bras des catcheurs qui font des noeuds dans les cordes, c'est assez drôle à voir. Graphiquement, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont quasiment rien changé depuis 2008. Y aussi des bugs bien relou comme des crashs qui surviennent au bout d'un certains temps passé dans le mode pour créer son arène, y a aussi quelques bugs de son (plus de musique, les commentateurs qui ne disent rien, deux musiques qui se lance en même temps et d'autres petits trucs dans le même genre, c'est pas handicapant mais c'est agaçant).

Après le jeu est vraiment généreux, le roster est complet avec notamment la présence de vieux catcheurs à débloquer, y a un nombre affolant de type de combat différent, les modes de créations sont ultra complet et nombreux (je regrette juste qu'on ne puisse plus importer des musiques à soi pour l'entrance).

Au final, je m'amuse quand même sur le jeu, je fais ma vie sur le mode Universe même si je peste concernant le manque d'ambition, je passe du temps à faire mes trucs sur les différents modes de création et au final, j'y passe pas mal d'heure sans déplaisir... et je fais partie des gens à la santé mentale douteuse qui regarde l'IA faire ses propres matchs juste pour rire (et aussi parce que c'est parfois mieux qu'à la télé).

En tout cas, j'espère qu'ils vont se bouger un peu pour le WWE 2K18.

----------


## banditbandit

> Les "Soulsborne", faut y aller tranquille, observer les mobs, leur comportement, et taper quand y'a une ouverture dans leurs patterns.
> Mais là, le mob (le chevalier aux yeux rouges j'imagine ?) qui t'as défoncé, c'est parce que t'y vas trop tôt. Il butable, mais ça ne laisse pas de place à l'erreur. Faudra revenir plus tard. 
> 
> Dans les astuces à connaître pour Demon's Souls :
> -trouve toi un bouclier avec la meilleure réduction de dégâts possible.
> -dépense tes âmes dès que c'est possible. tant pis si tu te retape les mobs, c'est fait pour.
> -fais les niveaux dans cet ordre là 1-1, 2-1, 3-1, 4-1, 5-1 puis 1-2, 2-2, etc...
> -il n'y a pas de système de sauvegarde, mais les niveaux ont souvent des raccourcis à débloquer pour revenir plus vite à des endroits plus avancés.
> -Monter l'endurance, c'est bien, mais la Vitalité, c'est bien aussi, ça permet d'avoir une petite marge d'erreur pour se soigner.
> ...


Merci pour ces recommandations, je progresse lentement je suis au niveau deux contre le boss 

Spoiler Alert! 


"l'araignée"

, c'est putain de dur je pense pas tenir tout le jeu à ce rythme là il aura usé ma patience bien avant.
Le défaut du jeu (outre qu'il faille se retaper tout depuis le début à chaque fois), c'est le loot qui est misérable et le fait de rien pouvoir acheter d'intéressant, ce que propose les marchants souvent c'est la misère, ça tombe bien de toutes façons j'ai jamais d'âmes pour acheter.  ::ninja::  .
Ça et la caméra qu'est souvent à la rue dans les milieux étroits, mention spécial au mobs bien placés...

----------


## Sylla

Sur Demon's souls, je me permettrai d'ajouter:

-le bouclier: au début, pourquoi pas, c'est quand même efficace et ça rassure. Mais quand tu auras plus l'habitude du jeu, une arme à deux mains, j'te dis que ça!  Surtout que les ennemis (pas les boss hein) sont globalement de bons poteaux: ça bouge pas très vite.
-les niveaux: ça dépend de ce que tu joues, le niveau 3 est bien pour les mages ( équipement + plein d'épices), le 5 y a des pierres bénies (et une masse) si tu joues foi

Tip pour ton boss: si tu as assez de force, trouve le bouclier de flammes (qui est vers là ou y a les 2 dragons qui dorment au 1-1) et hop tu es protégé de ses boules de feu.  Sinon, si tu galères, va ailleurs et reviens après. T'es vraiment pas obligé de faire les niveaux dans l'ordre 1-2-3-4-5, si tu bloques au 2-1, va voir un autre niveau si tu trouve un objet qui t'aidera à avancer.

----------


## akaraziel

> Merci pour ces recommandations, je progresse lentement je suis au niveau deux contre le boss "l'araignée", c'est putain de dur je pense pas tenir tout le jeu à ce rythme là il aura usé ma patience bien avant.
> Le défaut du jeu (outre qu'il faille se retaper tout depuis le début à chaque fois), c'est le loot qui est misérable et le fait de rien pouvoir acheter d'intéressant, ce que propose les marchants souvent c'est la misère, ça tombe bien de toutes façons j'ai jamais d'âmes pour acheter. .
> Ça et la caméra qu'est souvent à la rue dans les milieux étroits, mention spécial au mobs bien placés...


Y'a rien à acheter chez les marchands à part les matériaux de craft et les sorts.
Attention, les "SoulsBorne" ne sont pas des jeux à loot comme un Diablo, les seuls items à farmer sont les compos de craft.

Pour l'araignée : utilise un arc.  :;): 
Y'a pas d’archétype de persos bien défini dans ces jeux, tu peux commencer avec un mage et finir par en faire un guerrier, ça ne pose absolument aucun soucis. 





> Tip pour ton boss: si tu as assez de force, trouve le bouclier de flammes (qui est vers là ou y a les 2 dragons qui dorment au 1-1) et hop tu es protégé de ses boules de feu. Sinon, si tu galères, va ailleurs et reviens après. T'es vraiment pas obligé de faire les niveaux dans l'ordre 1-2-3-4-5, si tu bloques au 2-1, va voir un autre niveau si tu trouve un objet qui t'aidera à avancer.


^this. reste pas bloqué sur une épreuve. Passe à un autre niveau, y'a pas non plus d'obligation à faire l'ordre que je t'ai donné (qui est juste celui qui est le plus "souple"). tu reviendras un peu plus tard pour la défoncer l'araignée, c'est pas un soucis.




> -le bouclier: au début, pourquoi pas, c'est quand même efficace et ça rassure. Mais quand tu auras plus l'habitude du jeu, une arme à deux mains, j'te dis que ça! Surtout que les ennemis (pas les boss hein) sont globalement de bons poteaux: ça bouge pas très vite.


Oui mais faut avoir l'habitude. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours joué bouclier, du coup Bloodborne a été un peu difficile à prendre en main. Mais il est vrai que jouer avec une arme tenue à deux mains apporte des avantages non négligeables.  :;):

----------


## Kelexel

*Darksiders*
C'est pas mal quand on a aimé se faire les 3 premiers God of War. D'ailleurs il en reprend tellement d'élément qu'on peut zapper toute forme de tuto (d'ailleurs qui en a besoin dans ce genre de jeu). 

Mais on y retrouve les mêmes putain de défauts :

- la gestion des sauts sur les plateforme : assez imprécise, oubliez les sauts à la Mario au mm, le fait de vouloir sauter pile au bord d'une plateforme conduit direct à l'échec, à cause d'un temps de latence bien reloud.
- le level design sans aucune liberté : genre dans une pièce, une corde pour faire du rappel. OK. Un autre pièce en contient une (formant un raccourci pour aller de l'autre coté de la dite pièce), si on tente de la prendre on passe à travers. BIEN LOURD, on est donc dans l'obligation de suivre le trajet UNIQUE imposé par les dev. Idem pour certains éléments du décors auquel le perso refuse de s'accrocher.
- les pics de difficultés ponctuel, genre un boss qui arrive après s'être mangé 3 ou 4 vagues d'ennemis de plus en plus costauds et nombreux, c'est assez naze comme facon de faire et c'est tout le temps le même schéma de présentation du boss. 
- C'est long. Pour un gameplay assez limité (soyons honnête, les combos réalisables et les différentes armes ne changent pas fondamentalement l'expérience et ne justifieront en rien un second run). 

Sinon, à condition exclusive (je pense) d'aimer le genre, on passe un bon moment. Mention à la version HD plutot agreable à l'oeil et qui surtout à de superbes performances et jouit d'une excellente stabilité (aucun plantage malgré une tonne de ALT-TA :B): .

----------


## akaraziel

Je m'étais bien amusé dessus (sur 360), le petit mélange Zelda/GoW/DMC et sa super DA ont leur charme.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup moins accroché au deuxième. :-/

----------


## FrousT

> Par contre j'ai beaucoup moins accroché au deuxième. :-/


Je dirais même plus que c'est de la grosse merde  :Sweat:

----------


## akaraziel

J'osais pas le dire  ::cry:: 

Je me demande encore comment ils ont fait pour le foirer à ce point. L'histoire moisie, le level design, le game design basé sur du (mauvais) loot, tout ça en fait un jeu très moyen. Grosse déception.

----------


## Kelexel

A ce point là ???

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Le jeu est bon, par contre certaines choses changent (notamment le fameux loot pour l'équipement qui perso ne me gêne pas), principalement la maniabilité du perso, plus vif que Guerre. Sans trancher radicalement avec le premier on sent bien que les deux héros ne se manient pas de la même manière. j'ai l'impression que le jeu est un peu plus orienté plate-formes/puzzles aussi. Bon y'a quand même beaucoup de combats, t'inquiètes ; c'est plutôt bien équilibré d'ailleurs entre exploration/puzzle/tatane
.  Niveau baston les armes sont assez variées, ça permet de changer de style régulièrement selon son goût,  on peut améliorer leurs stats avec une certaine liberté (plusieurs choix aléatoires proposés lors d'une montée en niveau d'arme).
Pour le reste c'est le même mélange beat'm'all zeldaesque avec quelques idées de puzzles ou items pas dégueux, et globalement un design toujours assez chiadé (même si la première région est fade au premier abord, notamment pour les extérieurs et certains ennemis, mais ça se rattrape largement par la suite, notamment le dernier tiers) . Et des boss plutôt sympas. Et un cheval. Puis on incarne la Mort, quand même. 
Par contre y'a un passage "TPS" moisi vers la fin du jeu, faut serrer les dents pendant une bonne demi-heure et ça passe. 
Globalement ça vaut bien le premier.

----------


## Supergounou

Plutôt d'accord avec Cacao. Décevant vis à vis du premier, mais ça reste un jeu plus que correct.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Cacao a raison, ça arrive de temps en temps.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Resident evil 7* Je meurs au moins 3 fois sur les deux premiers boss comme un cake.

----------


## Euklif

> Plutôt d'accord avec Cacao. Décevant vis à vis du premier, mais ça reste un jeu plus que correct.


Après, le premier, il était déjà tout juste sympa amha. Le second, je ne l'ai jamais terminé du coup. Et c'est pas le sidekick à la con qui motivera la mort d'avancé  :Facepalm: .

----------


## Sassanos

*Tyranny*

Le jeu est loin d'être exempt de lacunes mais rien que pour le plaisir de pouvoir incarner un Judge Dredd arriviste, cupide, obséquieux et profitant de sa position pour amasser pouvoir et richesse plutôt qu'un énième élu de la prophétie.  :Bave:

----------


## schouffy

*SOMA*
A part les passages dans la flotte qui me pompent l'air ( :Indeed: ) car je me perds tout le temps, c'est une belle réussite. L'ambiance rappelle évidemment le premier Bioshock, j'aime toujours les gestures pour ouvrir les portes coulissantes par exemple, c'est super immersif. Les passages infiltration sont dans la même veine qu'Amnesia, c'est à dire stressants mais largement faisables. Un peu trop d'effets graphiques pour simuler la "flippe" mais on va dire que c'est justifié par le scénario...
La narration est très bonne, je ne m'ennuie pas et m'intéresse vraiment à ce qui arrive au héros et c'est plutôt rare.
Je m'étais fait chier dans A Machine For Pigs, mais là je suis conquis.

----------


## Zerger

Pour les passages dans la flotte, il y en a un que j'ai adoré. Par contre, pour le coup, tu vas vraiment galérer pour trouver ton chemin.  ::P:

----------


## Ruadir

SOMA, c'est l'une de mes plus belles expériences narratives et vidéoludiques de ses 5 dernières années et je déconne même pas !

----------


## Rakanishu

> Pour les passages dans la flotte, il y en a un que j'ai adoré. Par contre, pour le coup, tu vas vraiment galérer pour trouver ton chemin.


Ah bah je pense que je viens d'en sortir. C'était éprouvant. 

J'suis aussi sur Soma en ce moment, et je pense être proche de la dernière heure !

----------


## Catel

Quand j'ai fini un jeu, j'ai une méthode: je lance successivement 4, 5 voire 6 jeux qui me font envie dans mon backlog, et que le plus accrocheur gagne ! Vae victis !

*Gothic*

Après avoir fait Gothic 2 et 3, Risen 1 et 2, je me suis dit pourquoi pas.
L'interface est un peu inhabituelle à utiliser mais une fois les commandes assimilées, en fait ça passe très bien. Le jeu est moins riche, moins grand que sa suite, mais son propos est original, on retrouve cette qualité de level design à la fois concentré et tortueux favorisant l'exploration. En revanche le game design semble plus souple que ses suites, on est moins obligé de spécifier son build à l'extrême.
Il faudrait écrire une histoire de l'action RPG, qui irait de Daggerfall à Witcher 3 en passant par Ultima 9, Gothic et Alpha Protocol...


*Empereur: l'empire du milieu*

Après quelques patchs fr et widescreen, ça fait du bien de retrouver ce système. Epuré de quelques scories de game design encore présentes dans Pharaon, avec quelques ajouts pertinents (le feng shui mais faudrait que je comprenne le système) et toujours une certaine dimension culturelle qui ne gâche rien.


*Giants: Citizen Kabuto*

Je l'ai lancé pour retrouver cet univers (que j'ai toujours trouvé étrange dans la mesure où il ne se présente pas à toi, il ne s'explique pas, il s'impose) et surtout cheater pour enfin passer la campagne Mecc (j'ai jamais réussi la dernière mission avec la construction de base  ::|:  ).


*Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds*

J'y joue pas, je l'évacue. Il était dans un pack Star Wars. Le Age of Kings reskinné, bof. Et en plus y'a toute une campagne Gungan  :^_^:

----------


## Herr Peter

*Rage*

Très bon FPS post-apo avec des panoramas superbes et des fusillades bien intenses comme il faut. J'ai néanmoins quelques reproches à lui faire: la conduite des véhicules (et les combats avec d'autres) et juste bof, l'interface durant les combats qui n'est pas des plus pratiques et certaines musiques trop "hollywoodiennes", avec les abus de cuivres et violons habituels. J'aurais tellement aimé une OST plus glauque (comme celles de Kane & Lynch 2 ou Stalker, par exemple), ça n'aurait que renforcé l'ambiance déjà excellente.

J'apprécie aussi beaucoup le fait que les armes du début du jeu continuent à servir grâce aux améliorations et types de munitions qu'on peut leur donner.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faudrait un mix entre Mad Max et Rage pour avoir un bon shooter FPS avec bastons potables en bagnoles

----------


## FericJaggar

> Pour les passages dans la flotte, il y en a un que j'ai adoré. Par contre, pour le coup, tu vas vraiment galérer pour trouver ton chemin.


Tu parles du passage 

Spoiler Alert! 


tout au fond de l'océan, avec les gros courants marins et le poisson gigantesque ? Perso je n'ai pas trop galéré, j'ai suivi scrupuleusement les balises lumineuses en faisant bien attention



SOMA, le gros coup de coeur des derniers jeux que j'ai terminé. Cette ambiance, ces personnages, ce scénar... Je suis impatient de voir le prochain projet de Frictional Games.

----------


## Zerger

Oui ce passage-là, il est pas spécialement dur mais niveau immersion, j'ai trouvé que c'était le moment fort du jeu. 
Le bruid sourd du courant, le calme total....  :Bave:

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est clair, c'est vraiment impressionnant. Les moments forts pour moi, c'est quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu es confronté à tes "doubles". La première fois quand tu choisis de débrancher ou non celui qui est resté assis sur la chaise. Et surtout la fin, quand tu restes assis sur le pas de tir, en constatant que c'est l'autre "toi" qui es à bord de l'Arche. Ça a beau être logique, le fait de te montrer le truc du point de vue de l'infortuné, j'ai trouvé ça poignant. Le pauvre type coincé en bas des abysses avec personne à qui parler  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

Arrêtez de spoiler c'est trop tentant de regarder  ::o:

----------


## McCauley

> Arrêtez de spoiler c'est trop tentant de regarder


Ouais c'est vrai, je vais devoir rusher Dishonnored pour commencer Soma au plus vite  :tired:

----------


## FericJaggar

Et encore le mieux dans SOMA c'est quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ah ah ah, je vous ai bien eu, rien que de vous imaginer transpirer dans votre slip en laine à la vue de ces barres noires si tentantes, j'en ai une demi-molle XD

. J'en suis resté sur le cul !

----------


## schouffy

Haha salaud  ::XD::

----------


## FericJaggar

Dépêche-toi de le terminer, qu'on puisse en discuter. Enfin en savourant quand même le jeu, il le mérite  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

Je viens de vivre un grand moment de jv. Je croyais que sprinter jusque dans une salle puis la fermer derrière moi via le bouton me protégerait.
Le monstre m'a traqué, est resté 30 secondes sans rien faire d'autre que geindre derrière la porte, j'attends calmement que ça passe, et là... Le monstre ouvre la porte. Screwed.
Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour comme rarement.

----------


## thoam32

Bon en plus quelqu'un cherche un zelda-like, je joue justement à un parfait zelda-like mais uniquement sur PS3, *3D DotGame Heroes*... de Silicon Studio.




Spoiler Alert! 






Bah c'est très sympathique ! Le style graphique en espèce de "pixel hd" est super sympa et viellit plutôt bien en plus.  Bon ça n'empêche que je trouve que ça manque quand même un peu de détails visuels (bon au moins rien ne gène la visibilité) et que la console souffre un peu quand même dans les donjons. Faut dire qu'ils ont pas eu la main légère sur les effets de lumière, donc on sent que ça rame un peu quand, rien de dramatique mais c'est dommage. ET puis il y a un outil pour concevoir son propre perso (en plus de ceux déjà disponibles), ce qui me permet de jouer avec un chien ! Ce qui est un plus indiscutable pour le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Ensuite j'aime beaucoup l'humour, l'ambiance décontracté et idiote du jeu. C'est vraiment agréable un jeu qui se prend pas au sérieux. Et en plus il y a plein de petites quêtes annexes, de secret à trouver... Donc un vrai plus à ce niveau là ! Et puis y a pleins d'épées à trouver et à améliorer ce qui donne un petit côté RPG que j'apprécie bien moi !

Au niveau gameplay c'est du ultra-classique par contre. Pour peu que vous ayez déjà touché un Zelda, tous les objets vous parleront (flèches, bombes...), il n'y a que les sorts qui sont un peu originaux (mention spéciale au sort de glace visuellement impressionnant !). C'est peut-être le point le plus dommageable d'ailleurs, le level design des donjons. Il n'est pas mauvais, mais vraiment sans surprise. Il applique les règles du genre mais n'en fait pas plus. 

Qu'en est-il niveau difficulté alors ?  Bah disons que la difficulté est progressive de ce que j'en ai fais. Le premiers donjons sont aisées, le temple de l'eau commence à devenir compliqué  et son boss assez dur, puis le temple du feu devient lui aussi assez exigeant et son boss est.. disons qu'il vaut mieux être bien préparé ! Bon me reste encore deux donjons, on va voir si ça continue à monter en difficulté. Bon faut dire que je suis pas forcément le plus doué pour ce genre, donc certains le trouveront peut-être plus facile.

Ah et y a les mini-jeux... Ils sont rigolos y a pas de doute, mais alors obtenir les récompenses sur ces mini jeux, c'est comment-dire... plutôt compliqué ! Et puis en Europe on a pas eu le patch 1.01 qui facilitait un peu ses mini jeux et rajoutait deux trois trucs sympas, c'est con !

Enfin bref, pas un jeu parfait mais qui en tout cas me plait beaucoup; très sympa à parcourir !

----------


## Sylvine

> *3D DotGame Heroes*... de From Software !


Je précise qu'il est seulement édité par From Software.

----------


## Zerger

> Je viens de vivre un grand moment de jv. Je croyais que sprinter jusque dans une salle puis la fermer derrière moi via le bouton me protégerait.
> Le monstre m'a traqué, est resté 30 secondes sans rien faire d'autre que geindre derrière la porte, j'attends calmement que ça passe, et là... Le monstre ouvre la porte. Screwed.
> Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour comme rarement.


Ah oui je confirme, ils savent appuyer sur un bouton. Par contre, les manivelles non  ::P:

----------


## thoam32

> Je précise qu'il est seulement édité par From Software.


Ah oui effectivement, toutes mes excuses je corrige ! A force de voir le logo From Software, j'étais persuadé que c'était eux qui l'avaient développé mais non en effet ^^

----------


## akaraziel

> Qu'en est-il niveau difficulté alors ? Bah disons que la difficulté est progressive de ce que j'en ai fais. Le premiers donjons sont aisées, le temple de l'eau commence à devenir compliqué et son boss assez dur, puis le temple du feu devient lui aussi assez exigeant et son boss est.. disons qu'il vaut mieux être bien préparé ! Bon me reste encore deux donjons, on va voir si ça continue à monter en difficulté. Bon faut dire que je suis pas forcément le plus doué pour ce genre, donc certains le trouveront peut-être plus facile.


Attends d'arriver à la fin  ::trollface:: 
Un des rares jeux que je n'ai pas eu le courage de finir.  ::'(:

----------


## thoam32

Ah me décourage pas comme ça !  ::cry:: 

En plus je l'aime bien ce jeu, donc j'ai bien l'intention d'arriver à la fin !  Même si effectivement déjà dans le donjon de feu j'ai ressenti une certaine tension puisque dès que tu mourrais, fallait refaire tout le trajet à cause des blocs ! 

Par contre les mini-jeux c'est pas la peine ! Le truc de course, notamment la deuxième... Y a beaucoup trop de virages à mon goût ^^'

----------


## akaraziel

Tu peux l'aimer, il est vraiment bien, c'est joli dans son style, y'a même des armes super fun (genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


une épée géante qui traverse le décors

  ::wub::  ).

Mais bordel, certains boss m'ont fait ragequit.  ::'(:

----------


## thoam32

Ca doit être encore plus drôle en difficulté supérieure !

Mais oui, je peux comprendre ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai commencé à m'énerver avec le Kraken  du temple de l'eau !Entre cet enfer de tentacules et surtout j'avais l'impression que mon perso se coinçait un peu dans les poteaux vu que c'est étroit !

 Mais bon à force de persévérer on finit par y arriver ! Hate de voir à quoi ressemble celui du temple du vent ^^

----------


## akaraziel

Je sais pas si drôle est le bon adjectif  :^_^: 

Mais avec du recul, je pense que j'avais pas la patience pour apprendre les patterns des boss. faudrait que je retente pour voir.  ::):

----------


## Nono

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Et surtout la fin, quand tu restes assis sur le pas de tir, en constatant que c'est l'autre "toi" qui es à bord de l'Arche. Ça a beau être logique, le fait de te montrer le truc du point de vue de l'infortuné, j'ai trouvé ça poignant. Le pauvre type coincé en bas des abysses avec personne à qui parler


Avec la scientifique qui en rajoute une couche : "Je vais quand même pas tout vous ré-expliquer à chaque fois !!!". Pile juste avant de disparaître.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai commencé *Aquaria*

Ça commence tranquillement, mais je viens d'apprendre la chanson pour transformer mon personnage en machine à tuer. Il n'y a donc pas que de la résolution d'énigmes, mais aussi du shoot'em up horizontal.

Un regret tout de même : certains menus sont difficilement praticables à la manette, voire impossibles sans souris (comment on "cook", une fois qu'on a placé des aliments pour faire une recette ?).

----------


## FericJaggar

Je l'avais terminé quand il était sorti et je l'avais beaucoup apprécié ce jeu, très poétique. Ça fait un bout de temps que je pense y rejouer, surtout avec les succès Steam qui ont été implantés. Un peu déçu par la fin par contre.

----------


## banditbandit

*Demon's Soul*

J'ai voulu tester le "multi" je pose une pierre bleu dans le niveau 3-1 et je suis invoqué... 

Je me retrouve dans une salle 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec un genre d'autel et des tas de chaises, là un bonze m'enturbanne et me voila en tant que "boss"

, évidement ya un joueur qui débarque et me trucide avec son épée enflammée.

Je pensais que c'était du co-op et qu'on allait tous se battre contre le Boss, j'ai pas utilisé la bonne pierre ou quoi !?

----------


## schouffy

> C'est clair, c'est vraiment impressionnant. Les moments forts pour moi, c'est quand 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> tu es confronté à tes "doubles". La première fois quand tu choisis de débrancher ou non celui qui est resté assis sur la chaise. Et surtout la fin, quand tu restes assis sur le pas de tir, en constatant que c'est l'autre "toi" qui es à bord de l'Arche. Ça a beau être logique, le fait de te montrer le truc du point de vue de l'infortuné, j'ai trouvé ça poignant. Le pauvre type coincé en bas des abysses avec personne à qui parler


Tu as bien attendu la fin du générique ?

----------


## FericJaggar

Bah oui. 

Spoiler Alert! 


La séquence dans l'arche et tout. Sauf que ça enlève pas le fait que l'autre pauvre conneau se trouve tout seul au fond de son abysse avec les poissons comme seuls interlocuteurs, vu que personne n'a eu l'obligeance de le débrancher, celui-là

----------


## Nono

Les deux fins laissent songeur de toute façon. Sur le plan du protagoniste bien sûr, mais à une échelle bien plus grande 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur le plan de l'ARK, et de ce qu'elle peut encore contenir comme humanité

.

----------


## schouffy

D'ailleurs le sondage que tu peux trouver à deux endroits du jeu te met bien face à ces questions.
Je me demande si on peut voir les réponses de tout le monde quelque part, et si les réponses ont beaucoup évolué entre le premier sondage et le second. Je serais pas étonné que oui.
Je trouve ça super habile d'avoir les deux fins, 

Spoiler Alert! 


une avant et une après le générique. Genre une vie se termine et une autre commence, alors que pas du tout

.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'avais lu un truc comme quoi ça avait été rajouté pour donner un genre d'happy end. Sinon faudrait que je regarde la mini-série qui a été tournée à l'occasion de la sortie du jeu, il parait que c'est pas mal du tout. Ça décrit les évènements antérieurs au jeu.

----------


## Sylla

Non C'est bien la pierre bleue pour la Coop. Par contre, au niveau 3 on peut se faire invoquer en tant que boss, je ne me rappelle pas les conditions précises, je crois que tu as une probabilité d'être "appelé" comme boss si tu utilise une pierre quelle qu'elle soit.

Par contre, le boss c'est le boss du 3-3 pas du 3-1... je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait se faire invoquer si on avait pas encore atteint ce niveau.

Sinon, si tu veux te barrer: pierre blanche. Car tuer un joueur quand on est boss = tendance du monde qui se noircit.

----------


## Supergounou

> (comment on "cook", une fois qu'on a placé des aliments pour faire une recette ?).


Tu cliques sur "Cook"  ::ninja:: 
Non plus sérieusement je sais pas, perso j'ai fait le jeu souris/clavier ça fonctionnait très bien. Le jeu n'était pas prévu pour être joué au pad de base je crois, non?




> Un peu déçu par la fin par contre.


Oh? Moi je l'ai trouvé très bonne la fin. Tu parles du 

Spoiler Alert! 


pseudo cliffhanger

?

----------


## akaraziel

> Demon's Soul
> 
> J'ai voulu tester le "multi" je pose une pierre bleu dans le niveau 3-1 et je suis invoqué...
> 
> Je me retrouve dans une salle [...]
> 
> Je pensais que c'était du co-op et qu'on allait tous se battre contre le Boss, j'ai pas utilisé la bonne pierre ou quoi !?



Si si, c'est juste que c'est un boss très particulier : en multi un joueur invoqué peut se retrouver à avoir le contrôle du boss. Par contre je sais plus les conditions exactes, les Souls j'y joue en solo. :-p

Je te le dis d'avance pour le boss du 3-1 si jamais tu bloques dessus, *ne lis ça que si tu bloques vraiment*, faudrait pas te gâcher la surprise : 



Spoiler Alert! 


Y'a un type, inoffensif au premier abord, qui ressuscite le boss à l'étage.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Tu cliques sur "Cook" 
> Non plus sérieusement je sais pas, perso j'ai fait le jeu souris/clavier ça fonctionnait très bien. Le jeu n'était pas prévu pour être joué au pad de base je crois, non?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Moi je l'ai trouvé très bonne la fin. Tu parles du 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Oui, je ne suis pas trop fan de ce genre de procédé.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je te le dis d'avance pour le boss du 3-1 si jamais tu bloques dessus, *ne lis ça que si tu bloques vraiment*, faudrait pas te gâcher la surprise : 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Y'a un type, inoffensif au premier abord, qui ressuscite le boss à l'étage.


En terme de surprise je suis servi, le nombre de fois où je crève... faut dire je suis pas très malin, même avec un gros écriteau marqué attention devant tu vas crever, ben j'arrive encore à me faire avoir. 
Par contre j'avais lu beaucoup de mal sur les gardiens à têtes de méduse, ben en voleur suffit de les attaquer de dos, ils sont pas très vifs  :;):

----------


## Nono

> J'avais lu un truc comme quoi ça avait été rajouté pour donner un genre d'happy end.


La première fin marque vraiment l'extinction de quelque chose.
Selon moi, la deuxième fin prolonge le questionnement, sans pour autant apporter plus d'espoir, ou changer quoique ce soit à ce qui s'est passé. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Faut-il se réjouir de ne laisser qu'une trace numérique de soi, forcément incomplète, et condamnée à ne pas sortir du cadre d'une programmation ? A quoi notre comportement va t'il ressembler à quelque chose d'humain sans enveloppe charnelle ? etc.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non plus sérieusement je sais pas, perso j'ai fait le jeu souris/clavier ça fonctionnait très bien. Le jeu n'était pas prévu pour être joué au pad de base je crois, non?


Dans les faits, ça passe presque tout au pad. On va dire qu'on peut faire 95% des actions prévues à la base. Il manque le fameux bouton "Cook" perché super loin des ingrédients, et le survol souris pour avoir une démo des chansons déjà découvertes. Si c'est juste ça, un clavier/souris sans fil sur le canapé et c'est réglé.

----------


## Ruadir

> La première fin marque vraiment l'extinction de quelque chose.
> Selon moi, la deuxième fin prolonge le questionnement, sans pour autant apporter plus d'espoir, ou changer quoique ce soit à ce qui s'est passé. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Faut-il se réjouir de ne laisser qu'une trace numérique de soi, forcément incomplète, et condamnée à ne pas sortir du cadre d'une programmation ? A quoi notre comportement va t'il ressembler à quelque chose d'humain sans enveloppe charnelle ? etc.


ça reste plutôt positif : 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'idée d"humanité est toujours en vie quelque part dans l'univers, malgré la destruction de sa planète. La trace numérique de soi, le vrai Simon était mort depuis des décennies donc si tu considère le personnage principal de SOMA comme une personne...alors la copie virtuelle à bord de l'Ark mérite exactement le même traitement. D'ailleurs ton premier personnage est mort vers la moitié du jeu. C'est là que je trouve SOMA brillant : nous n'incarnons pas une personne mais des personnes avec une identité et une mémoire commune, nous incarnons l'idée de Simon Jarret. 
Il y a la même problématique dans la série Caprica : la double virtuelle de zoé pense et agi par-elle même, difficile de ne pas la considérer comme une personne. Après j'imagine que c'est en fonction de la sensibilité de chacun. 

Enfin bon, je trouve la double fin parfaite : à la fois sombre et lumineuse...l'humanité meure mais survie à travers une nouvelle forme, perso j'avais pas reçu une telle claque depuis The Talos Principle

----------


## Sylla

C'est marrant les balises anti-spoil, on a l'impression de lire un document de la CIA tellement y a de bandes noires  :Fourbe:

----------


## akaraziel

> En terme de surprise je suis servi, le nombre de fois où je crève... faut dire je suis pas très malin, même avec un gros écriteau marqué attention devant tu vas crever, ben j'arrive encore à me faire avoir.
> Par contre j'avais lu beaucoup de mal sur les gardiens à têtes de méduse, ben en voleur suffit de les attaquer de dos, ils sont pas très vifs


Les mobs les plus chiants de Demon's souls, ce sont les squelettes du monde 4 : ils bougent beaucoup, et ils font mal. Mais ils ont des patterns assez simples à comprendre.  :;): 
C'est surtout les boss qui vont faire office de challenge. Encore que, y'en a surtout 3 qui sont vraiment difficiles.

----------


## Nono

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, je trouve la double fin parfaite : à la fois sombre et lumineuse...l'humanité meure mais survie à travers une nouvelle forme, perso j'avais pas reçu une telle claque depuis The Talos Principle




Spoiler Alert! 


En gros, c'est ce que je voulais dire, à part que j'ai quand même du mal à qualifier ça de "happy end". C'est le résultat positif de tous les efforts qu'on fait dans le jeu, et c'est déjà pas mal tu me diras.


Moi non plus, je n'avais pas reçu une telle claque depuis... bah aucun jeu vidéo ne m'avait fait cet effet en fait....

----------


## Gloppy

Bon, XCOM 2 terminé, j'ai décidé de changer de registre et je me suis attaqué à *Batman: Arkham Knight*, offert par un canard généreux il y a plusieurs mois (oui, les joies du backlog). Le jeu avait fait polémique pour sa finition minable sur PC et ses innombrables problèmes techniques. 
A vrai dire, je viens d'avoir un plantage ce soir (écran noir, tout bloqué) mais sinon, globalement, ça marche beaucoup mieux qu'à l'époque de sa sortie. Les patches ont fait le job. 

Dans une industrie un peu ridicule qui parle sans cesse de "jeux AAA" dès qu'un titre a de l'ambition (on croirait presque que les jeux "de série B" n'existe pas, d'ailleurs, c'est AAA ou petit jeu indé), pour une fois j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à un titre AAA. Visuellement, je trouve ça absolument somptueux (tout à fond et 60 fps). L'aspect visuel est super maîtrisé, le niveau de détail assez dément (incroyable qualité des tissus et des matières, gouttes d'eau ruisselant sur la combinaison de Batman, etc.). 

La mise en scène est globalement cool, le scénario plein de mystère à ce stade, le jeu d'acteurs en VO très "comics" colle bien à l'ambiance (sachant que je ne suis pas un fan puriste de Batman et que j'ai à peine testé les jeux précédents de Rocksteady). 
Bref, on en prend plein la vue, plein les oreilles, je me crois régulièrement devant un film d'animation 3D. 

Par contre, je dois dire que le gameplay me paraît un peu "creux" et parfois légèrement brouillon. Il est possible que ça vienne de moi (et de mon inexpérience avec la licence) mais en tout cas je ne m'amuse que modérément à manier Batman et un peu moins encore sa Batmobile (le choix du bouton X pour freiner/reculer plutôt que la gâchette présente dans la plupart des jeux me joue des tours). 
C'est peut-être aussi l'effet AAA : c'est beau mais on s'emmerde un peu. Je suis loin en tout cas de m'éclater comme dans XCOM 2. Je compte néanmoins persévérer (je dois avoir joué 4 ou 5 heures). A suivre...

----------


## Aza

Personne ne joue à Halo Wars 2 ? J'hésite à me le prendre. Pas trouvé de topic...

----------


## Sylvine

> (on croirait presque que les jeux "de série B" n'existe pas, d'ailleurs, c'est AAA ou petit jeu indé)


Ba en l’occurrence c'est la tendance de ces dernières années, il y a de moins en moins de jeux à moyen budget à cause de la hausse des couts de production.

En gros là où un studio modeste pouvait faire illusion à coté d'un jeu gros budget il y a quelques années, c'est plus vraiment le cas aujourd'hui, justement parce que maintenant t'as des centaines de mecs qui bossent sur un jeu genre Assassin's Creed pour te modéliser chaque lampadaire.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ba en l’occurrence c'est la tendance de ces dernières années, il y a de moins en moins de jeux à moyen budget à cause de la hausse des couts de production.
> En gros là où un studio modeste pouvait faire illusion à coté d'un jeu gros budget il y a quelques années, c'est plus vraiment le cas aujourd'hui, justement parce que maintenant t'as des centaines de mecs qui bossent sur un jeu genre Assassin's Creed pour te modéliser chaque lampadaire.


Intuitivement, je veux bien te croire sur la tendance aux "grosses machines AAA". Mais cette appellation issue du monde de la finance m'agace sérieusement...
Et c'est rigolo aussi de voir tous les studios qui annoncent faire du "AAA" justement parce que s'ils étaient sincères et annonçaient qu'ils avaient des ambitions raisonnables, les éditeurs ne voudraient pas d'eux (souvenons-nous par exemple de DontNod, "studio de AAA français" --- alors que non, malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour eux ils font des jeux "B"). 

Et il reste quand même pas mal de titres importants qui font parler d'eux mais ne sont pas, selon moi, des AAA : The Witness, Dishonored, Inside, Divinity: Original Sin, Grim Dawn, Life is Strange, SOMA, Darkest Dungeon, Mad Max, Darksiders, les jeux Telltales...
(Effectivement, pas mal d'indés dans le lot)

----------


## Zerger

> Personne ne joue à Halo Wars 2 ? J'hésite à me le prendre. Pas trouvé de topic...


 :tired: 


Tu me feras un retour

----------


## Nono

> Et il reste quand même pas mal de titres importants qui font parler d'eux mais ne sont pas, selon moi, des AAA : The Witness, *Dishonored*, Inside, Divinity: Original Sin, Grim Dawn, Life is Strange, SOMA, Darkest Dungeon, Mad Max, Darksiders, les jeux Telltales...


Dishonored, c'est quand même Zenimax qui finance (Bethesda, id). Déjà, Arkane a dû leur coûté beaucoup d'argent. Et pour Dishonored, Arkane a dû en recevoir beaucoup aussi : des tas de pontes de l'industrie vidéoludique (Viktor Antonov, Harvey Smith, Ricardo Bare) ont bossé dessus en pré-prod pendant trois ans. Quand à la production, Arkane n'était déjà plus un petit studio à l'époque.

----------


## Gloppy

> Dishonored, c'est quand même Zenimax qui finance (Bethesda, id). Déjà, Arkane a dû leur coûté beaucoup d'argent. Et pour Dishonored, Arkane a dû en recevoir beaucoup aussi : des tas de pontes de l'industrie vidéoludique (Viktor Antonov, Harvey Smith, Ricardo Bare) ont bossé dessus en pré-prod pendant trois ans. Quand à la production, Arkane n'était déjà plus un petit studio à l'époque.


Dishonored 2 est certainement un AAA mais le premier, lui, ne l'est pas selon moi. Il y a de l'argent derrière, aucun doute, mais on n'est pas dans la superproduction. Quoique si ça se trouve, celles-ci s'appelent désormais AAA+, AAAAAAAH ou je ne sais quel autre nouveau terme  :;): . 
Bref, Dishonored c'est du A (même si personne ne dit ça dans l'industrie), et même du très bon A, sans les "bells and whistles" des super gros jeux.

Edit : Wikipedia nous en dit un peu plus. Et j'apprends que mon AAA+ existe (!)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(video_game_industry)

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il faudrait savoir ce que Big Bear en pense pour avoir la bonne terminologie.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bref, Dishonored c'est du A (même si personne ne dit ça dans l'industrie), et même du très bon A, sans les "bells and whistles" des super gros jeux.


Ba normalement t'as AA aussi (comme les Alcooliques Anonymes) et le premier Dishonored rentre au moins là-dedans.

----------


## FrousT

> Ba normalement t'as AA aussi (comme les Alcooliques Anonymes) et le premier Dishonored rentre au moins là-dedans.


Clairement 




> Shall we gather for whisky and cigars tonight?


Tout les gardes sont des alcoolos déjà, c'est un bon début  :Sweat:

----------


## makiayoyo

*Persona 4* sur vita pendant la pause au bureau ... je découvre une série que je n'aurais pas imaginé aussi bien écrite !  ::):

----------


## Nono

> Dishonored 2 est certainement un AAA mais le premier, lui, ne l'est pas selon moi. Il y a de l'argent derrière, aucun doute, mais on n'est pas dans la superproduction.


Tant qu'on ne connaîtra pas le coût de production et de commercialisation du jeu, on pourra toujours s'amuser à compter les A et à mettre des + devant, ça ne sert pas à grand chose.

Par contre, le mettre dans le même sac que Witness et SOMA, pour moi c'est complètement à côté de la plaque.

Petit indice : SOMA n'a même pas eu de version boîte pour PC, alors que Dishonored a eu droit à sa version collector :

----------


## Gloppy

> Tant qu'on ne connaîtra pas le coût de production et de commercialisation du jeu, on pourra toujours s'amuser à compter les A et à mettre des + devant, ça ne sert pas à grand chose.
> Par contre, le mettre dans le même sac que Witness et SOMA, pour moi c'est complètement à côté de la plaque.


Tu as raison, ce sont des jeux très différents. Le "sac" dans lequel je les mettais était en fait, de mémoire, une liste de jeux qui avaient bien marché sans être ni des mastodontes AAA, ni des petits jeux indés en pixel art. 
En ce sens, Dishonored pour moi est un bon exemple. Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que son budget est probablement nettement supérieur à celui de SOMA, et sans doute supérieur à celui de The Witness. Et effectivement il profite de la force de frappe d'un gros éditeur. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne cherche pas à nier le fait qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de place pour les jeux "de série B" et qu'en effet les productions intermédiaires tendent à disparaître, d'autant que peu d'éditeurs acceptent de produire des jeux en admettant que ce ne sont pas des AAA (sauf dans des domaines "niches", peut-être). Je souhaitais juste citer quelques exemples qui peuvent laisser penser que certains titres "B" tirent néanmoins encore leur épingle du jeu...

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que son budget est probablement nettement supérieur à celui de SOMA, et sans doute supérieur à celui de The Witness.


Il a même probablement un budget supérieur aux deux réunis en fait.

----------


## Nono

> Tu as raison, ce sont des jeux très différents. Le "sac" dans lequel je les mettais était en fait, de mémoire, une liste de jeux qui avaient bien marché sans être ni des mastodontes AAA, ni des petits jeux indés en pixel art. 
> En ce sens, Dishonored pour moi est un bon exemple. Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que son budget est probablement nettement supérieur à celui de SOMA, et sans doute supérieur à celui de The Witness. Et effectivement il profite de la force de frappe d'un gros éditeur. 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne cherche pas à nier le fait qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de place pour les jeux "de série B" et qu'en effet les productions intermédiaires tendent à disparaître, d'autant que peu d'éditeurs acceptent de produire des jeux en admettant que ce ne sont pas des AAA (sauf dans des domaines "niches", peut-être). Je souhaitais juste citer quelques exemples qui peuvent laisser penser que certains titres "B" tirent néanmoins encore leur épingle du jeu...


Oki doki.

Pour les titres "à budget notable mais pas faramineux" (donc pas Call of Duty ni World of Warcraft, mais qui ont quand même besoin d'un éditeur), je pense à des jeux comme Shadow Warrior 2 aussi.
Je suis sûr qu'on peut aussi trouver des jeux "modestes" financés par des gros éditeurs (Mirror's Edge Catalyst ?).
Il y a tous les jeux de niches, sur lesquels on ne va pas miser le PIB du Liechtenstein (Ubisoft sur Steep par exemple, euh... tous les "gros" jeux de chez Focus ?).
Il y a les petits studios indés, qui ont pris de l'ampleur (Tripwire, Frictionnal, etc.). 
On peut peut-être aussi lorgner du côté des Free To Play, qui ne vont pas non plus oser se lancer dans des budgets colossaux, tout en ayant quand même besoin de financement derrière (Hi-Rez). Je pense aussi aux _"on ne sait plus trop  son statut, mais c'est quand même pas du pipi de chat"_ (Dirty Bomb).

Mais c'est vrai que la tendance "visible" est focalisée sur les jeux à 100 millions d'un côté, et les nuées de jeux indés développés par deux mecs de l'autre.

----------


## Clydopathe

Hier soir je me suis lancé dans *Stories : Path of destinies*, un jeu sur le modèle : livre dont vous êtes le héros. Les campagnes ont l'air très courtes, j'ai obtenu la première fin en un peu mois d'une heure (une ou le héros meurs) mais plutôt sympathique. L'intérêt a l'air de pouvoir garder ces équipements/pouvoir à chaque nouvel essai.

Je pense pas obtenir les 26 (!) fins mais en faire quelques une car le gameplay est sympa sans être trop profond non plus.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Hier soir je me suis lancé dans *Stories : Path of destinies*, un jeu sur le modèle : livre dont vous êtes le héros. Les campagnes ont l'air très courtes, j'ai obtenu la première fin en un peu mois d'une heure (une ou le héros meurs) mais plutôt sympathique. L'intérêt a l'air de pouvoir garder ces équipements/pouvoir à chaque nouvel essai.
> 
> Je pense pas obtenir les 26 (!) fins mais en faire quelques une car le gameplay est sympa sans être trop profond non plus.


Tu verras une fin positive (dans le sens : une fin où tu auras vu les "vérités" à débloquer) après 4-5 essais. Le reste, c'est plutôt pour les complétistes.
J'aime bien ce jeu, et je trouve que la montée en puissance colle bien au moment où soi-même on a envie d'accélèrer les choses (pour justement "speedrunner" et voir certaines fins).

----------


## Baalim

Je viens de terminer Steins ; Gate 0 sur Vita.
Le miracle s'est produit, c'est presque aussi bien que le premier opus, ce qui n'est pas peu dire.

Que vous soyez amateurs de VN, simples curieux ou détracteurs d'un genre qui contient vraiment trop de merdes, ce jeu est fait pour vous.
Les personnages sont hauts en couleur, le scénario très très étoffé (il vaut d'ailleurs mieux ne rien en dire) et la réalisation est très correcte pour un jeu du genre (intégralement doublé, ce qui n'est pas un mince exploit, mais très très statique).

Petite précision, le jeu reprend directement là ou le premier s'était achevé (true ending).

----------


## Clydopathe

> Tu verras une fin positive (dans le sens : une fin où tu auras vu les "vérités" à débloquer) après 4-5 essais. Le reste, c'est plutôt pour les complétistes.
> J'aime bien ce jeu, et je trouve que la montée en puissance colle bien au moment où soi-même on a envie d'accélèrer les choses (pour justement "speedrunner" et voir certaines fins).


Je viens de me finir et ouep c'est clairement du tout bon. Et en plus même la progression des achievment est bien foutu, il m'en manque que 3 sur les 37 du jeu sans avoir chercher à les farmer.

----------


## Zerger

> Je viens de me finir


Hummm...Et tu portes quoi sur toi  en ce moment ?

----------


## Clydopathe

::unsure::

----------


## Cannes

Hey, je viens enfin de me mettre à Dishonored ! Enfin, le premier du nom. 
C'est sympa j'aime bien sauf que *twist* 
1) JE HAIS LES RATS. Ce qui fait que j'ai eu peur à chaque moment ou j'en croisais un et que je frappais plus les rats que les ennemis. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 en plus dans le manoir de galvany à chaque fois que je frappais un rat il reapparaisait ce salopiaud..


2) Instant con : 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Y'a une séance ou j'ai fait une crise cardiaque, lorsque on va parler à Slackjaw. En effet, on lui parle et tout, puis quand on ressort du cabinet.. TOUT LE MONDE EST DEVENU UN ZOMBIE. Je suis mort 4 fois parce que j'ai paniqué, une fois parce que j'ai bougé ma  souris dans tout les sens


3) Pour des gardes, y'a pas mal de bouteilles vides.. C'est peut être pour ça qu'ils sont aussi cons  ::mellow::  

Mais sinon le côté infiltration est vraiment cool, même si j'ai beaucoup mangé mon clavier.

----------


## Sylvine

Essayé Mario Kart (le dernier je présume, c'était sur WiiU) chez un pote, et je savais que j'aimais pas les Mario Kart-like mais je me rend compte que MK est le pire du lot (j'avais pas dû toucher à un épisode depuis celui sur 64).

C'est pénible à jouer, un truc de dingue, on dirait que les devs ont fait leur maximum pour rendre le jeu le plus frustrant possible.
Les voitures sont uuuultra lentes mais en même temps tournent pas (le dérapage c'est un placebo), la moindre sortie de piste te mets quasiment à l’arrêt, pareil si tu lâches à peine accélérateur (qui est sur une des touches sur le devant de la manette, contrairement à 100% des jeux de voiture), tu passes ton temps à te prendre des items dans la gueule sans rien comprendre, et quand c'est pas un autre pilote qui te pourri c'est un des milliards de piège sur la piste...

Au final tu finis une course premier ou dernier sans comprendre pourquoi, la seule certitude c'est que tu vas être frustré de bout en bout.

Petit bonus WiiU avec la mablette qui n'a pas de gâchette analogique (bienvenu en 95) et l'écran qui ne sert à rien genre j'ai la télé devant moi coupée en 4, et la mablette dans mes mains coupée en 4 aussi, super utile.

On a fait quelques courses et puis on est passé sur Towerfall, c'était sur PS4 mais ça aurait pu être n'importe quel PC portable bas de gamme d'il y a 10 ans ça aurait été pareil, ça reléguait la WiiU au rang de presse-papier de luxe.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai vu des potes y jouer cette semaine, c'était d'une lenteur abominable je comprenais pas comment ils arrivaient à s'amuser.
Après on a essayé smash bros, on était 4, j'ai joué 2 minutes, j'ai rien compris c'est illisible, mais ça m'a pas paru intéressant.

Sinon je suis sur la fin de *Hyper Light Drifter*. Les combats sont sympa, c'est juste assez difficile pour être intéressant, et c'est magnifique. Mais c'est très répétitif, je pige rien à l'histoire et les niveaux sont bizarrement conçus, c'est très facile de louper un passage clé et tourner en rond sans comprendre ce qu'on doit faire.
Mitigé donc, j'aime bien et je le finirai avec plaisir mais je me vois pas le refaire.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Le moment le plus amusant d'un Mario Kart, c'est quand tu coupes le jeu pour jouer à autre chose.

----------


## Euklif

Pisse-vinaigre spotted  :Halmet: .

----------


## GalCiv

> J'ai vu des potes y jouer cette semaine, c'était d'une lenteur abominable je comprenais pas comment ils arrivaient à s'amuser.
> Après on a essayé smash bros, on était 4, j'ai joué 2 minutes, j'ai rien compris c'est illisible, mais ça m'a pas paru intéressant.


Si je me gourre pas il y a 3 vitesses de jeu dans les mario karts, 50, 100 et 150 cc.
J'ai regardé une vidéo vite fait( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWl9zGdSvTc )  et ça me semble correct niveau vitesse.
Après les gouts et les couleurs, les gens me regardent bizarre quand je dis que Overwatch est super mou...

Par contre pour smash bro je dois avouer que j'ai jamais pigé non plus, ça m'a toujours semblé être un bordel incompréhensible  ::P: .

----------


## Baalim

En fait, le côté bordélique de smash bros participe beaucoup au plaisir du jeu. Il y a au coeur du gameplay, comme pour mario kart, l'idée que le sort peut sourire au débutant qui prendra vite ses marques.

Les aides multiples et le chaos ambiant peuvent retourner la situation en un quart de seconde. Injuste mais nettement plus rigolo pour jouer à plusieurs quand la connaissance du jeu et le niveau du joueur varient aussi diamétralement.

----------


## Nephizz

> Après on a essayé smash bros, on était 4, j'ai joué 2 minutes, j'ai rien compris c'est illisible, mais ça m'a pas paru intéressant.





> Par contre pour smash bro je dois avouer que j'ai jamais pigé non plus, ça m'a toujours semblé être un bordel incompréhensible .


Smash c'est clairement 2 jeux en un: un party game et un jeu de combat. Si le côté aléatoire et bordélique vous dérange il est possible de désactiver tous les items, les plateformes et les pièges pour avoir un truc beaucoup plus lisible et proche du jeu de baston traditionnel (à partir de 3:30):




Bon là pour le coup c'est des joueurs pro donc c'est un peu extrème comme exemple. Mais c'est dommage de résumer le jeu à un "gros bordel incompréhensible" parce que vous y avez joué 5 min lors d'une soirée arrosée.  ::P:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Les fameuses compet de Smash Bros qui peuvent être interminable.

----------


## schouffy

Déjà en 1v1 ça n'a rien à voir avec le FFA à 4 qu'on m'a infligé.

----------


## Sylvine

> En fait, le côté bordélique de smash bros participe beaucoup au plaisir du jeu. Il y a au coeur du gameplay, comme pour mario kart, l'idée que le sort peut sourire au débutant qui prendra vite ses marques.


Ba justement en tant que débutant j'ai trouvé ça insupportable.

Alors peut être que qu'un mec qui s'en branle complétement des jeux vidéo et à qui ont met une manette entre les mains trouvera ça un peu drôle de voir qu'en appuyant sur cette touche il fait bouger la voiture de Mario à l'écran et que cette autre touche va lancer une carapace qui va toucher son pote, et qu'au final qu'il soit premier ou dernier il s'amusera autant (c'est à dire autant que s'il avait joué à un jeu où il faut agiter sa wiimote au pif ou à un quiz culture ou à peu près n'importe quoi d'autre où il peut gueuler avec ses amis).

Sinon je trouve que n'importe quel jeu de caisse arcade fait mieux le boulot.

----------


## parpaingue

Vous êtes juste trop mauvais pour apprécier ces jeux en fait  :haha: 
Surtout en venant clairement avec un avis préconçu, ça arrange pas les choses. Ceci dit, je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que la config de base de Smash Bros est relativement bordélique, avec des potes on désactive toujours quelques uns des items qui foutent trop la merde.

----------


## Big Bear

> Sinon je trouve que n'importe quel jeu de caisse arcade fait mieux le boulot.


Bien sûr que non.

----------


## Haelnak

> la config de base de Smash Bros est relativement bordélique


"Relativement bordélique", non, c'est le gros bordel illisible pour faire plaisir à Théo 8 ans quand il joue avec ses amis/sa famille et qu'il gagne en faisant n'importe quoi.
C'est comme Mario Kart, si tu le lances sans changer le CC, tu te retrouves avec un truc mou bourré de bonus à la con pour les mêmes raisons.

----------


## Big Bear

Non mais laisse, nous avons ici des néophytes découvrant le VRAI JV, ça les change des FPS militaristes de bidasses assistées et commandées et des AAA next gen pour casus.

----------


## Haelnak

> Non mais laisse, nous avons ici des néophytes découvrant le VRAI JV, ça les change des FPS militaristes de bidasses assistées et commandées et des AAA next gen pour casus.


RDJ : Le vrai JV, c'est du shifumi.

----------


## Erac

Le Mario-kart trop lent pour rester sur la piste mais trop rapide pour pas évité les bananes est pas mal  ::lol::   :haha:

----------


## Narushima

J'avoue que le dernier Mario Kart, sur WiiU, j'ai testé il y a pas longtemps, c'était bien chiant. Ça m'a rappelé toutes les heures que j'avais passées sur la version GBA...

Et Smash Bros. a toujours été pourri.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Hyper Light Drifter* [...] je pige rien à l'histoire


C'est très abstrait, dans l'absolue y a pas vraiment besoin d'essayer de comprendre pour apprécier le voyage. Mais voici l'explication rationnelle: c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


une métaphore de l'état d'esprit du lead dev, Alex Preston, face à sa maladie cardiaque chronique qui peut l'emporter du jour au lendemain sans prévenir IRL. Le nom du studio y fait aussi référence, Heart Machine

.

----------


## schouffy

Ouais j'avais bien compris ça vu que j'étais au courant pour le type, mais ça a l'air un peu plus riche que ça. J'ai regardé des théories sur les internets, et y'a des bonnes pistes, mais rien que le jeu "seul" ne te permette de comprendre (puisqu'il faut un truc pour convertir entre l'alphabet du jeu et le nôtre, qui n'est pas inclus au jeu), je trouve ça dommage.

----------


## Supergounou

Pendant la dernière GDQ, Preston était présent pendant la run HLD. Il expliquait qu'il avait vraiment voulu faire un scénario abstrait mais quand même interprétable, c'est vrai. Le runner lui a demandé si parmi les théories existantes sur internet, il y en avait des bonnes, Preston lui a répondu que certaines s'en approchaient mais qu'il n'en avait pas lu des exactes.

Pour ma part je pense vraiment qu'il ne faut pas trop se prendre la tête là dessus, c'est comme un beau tableau ou une bonne chanson, le mystère fait partie du charme de l’œuvre. Et connaitre le contexte/l’interprétation casse souvent cette magie.

----------


## schouffy

C'est vrai et ça n'enlève rien à l'atmosphère que dégage le jeu, mais des bribes de scénar m'auraient pas déplues : J'aurais aimé pouvoir me dire autre chose que "je tue un boss puis je passe au suivant. I have no idea what i'm doing." pendant tout le jeu.

----------


## Momock

Putain ces commentaire sur Smash... j'ai l'impression d'être tombé dans une faille temporelle et d'être au siècle passé.

----------


## KiwiX

C'est naze Smash Bros.

Sinon, je sais pas vous mais en ce moment, je suis vampiriser par un seul jeu au point d'oublier tout le reste : c'est *Nioh* sur ps4, un excellent jeu vif et complet pour s'amuser (si on apprécie un minimum de challenge).

----------


## Zerger

*For Honor*

La tension des duels  :Bave: 

Les enchainement de fléau dans la tronche de l'adversaire  :Bave: 

Les projections de pute dans le vide  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

*Mass Effect*

La tension des gunfight accroupie derrière des caisses  :tired: 

Les enchaînements de planétes complétement vide  :tired: 

Les projections de pute dans le vide du Mako  :tired: 

Putain j'espére que le 2 et le 3 sont meilleurs parce que la...  ::sad::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Putain j'espére que le 2 et le 3 sont meilleurs parce que la...


Oui. (En tout cas le 2 passe à la trappe tout ce que tu semble ne pas avoir aimé dans le premier)

----------


## Catel

> Oui. (En tout cas le 2 passe à la trappe tout ce que tu semble ne pas avoir aimé dans le premier)


Et en profite pour faire super mal plein d'autres choses.

----------


## Ouamdu

> Putain j'espére que le 2 et le 3 sont meilleurs parce que la...


J'ai joué aux 3, il n'y a que le premier que j'ai laissé tomber en cours, notamment à cause des combats et des autosave de porc.

Sinon j'ai installé *Day of the Tentacle Remastered* et j'ai pas décroché pendant 4h. Toujours aussi fabuleux.

----------


## Illynir

Ah bah la je confirme que ce n'est pas glorieux pour Mass effect, je m'attendais à mieux vu l'engouement autour de la trilogie... Après bon certains personnages sont quand même sympa et globalement l'univers est accrocheur. C'est plus la mise en pratique qui pêche et c'est bien dommage.

J'ai pas parlé aussi de l'inventaire totalement exécrable, du matos dont je me fout complètement tellement c'est imbitable, des serrures à ouvrir avec un mini jeu à la con tous les deux mètres et de notre perso qui se traîne à faire son footing. Ce n'est pas catastrophique non plus mais c'est quand même largement en dessous de mes espérances.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

*TW : Warhammer* choppé à 12 € avec le Humble Monthly et c'est du très très bon, le seul TW auquel j'accroche pour de vrai depuis le premier Rome. Ça me ferait d'ailleurs presque regretter que la série naissante Shadow of the Horned Rat - Dark Omen n'ait pas été reprise depuis le temps.

Bon on notera quand même l'habituel pricing de DLC douteux, mais ils ajoutent une faction gratos cette semaine donc on va pas les foutre au feu non plus.

----------


## esprex

> Ah bah la je confirme que ce n'est pas glorieux pour Mass effect, je m'attendais à mieux vu l'engouement autour de la trilogie... Après bon certains personnages sont quand même sympa et globalement l'univers est accrocheur. C'est plus la mise en pratique qui pêche et c'est bien dommage.
> 
> J'ai pas parlé aussi de l'inventaire totalement exécrable, du matos dont je me fout complètement tellement c'est imbitable, des serrures à ouvrir avec un mini jeu à la con tous les deux mètres et de notre perso qui se traîne à faire son footing. Ce n'est pas catastrophique non plus mais c'est quand même largement en dessous de mes espérances.


J'ai fini le premier en me forçant parce que l'histoire et les personnages me plaisaient bien, les suivants sont largement meilleurs sur tous les points que tu as soulevé.

----------


## makiayoyo

> *For Honor*
> 
> La tension des duels 
> 
> Les enchainement de fléau dans la tronche de l'adversaire 
> 
> Les projections de pute dans le vide


Les serveurs d'ubi en rade le week-end  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai fini le premier en me forçant parce que l'histoire et les personnages me plaisaient bien, les suivants sont largement meilleurs sur tous les points que tu as soulevé.


C'est une bonne nouvelle alors, tant mieux car je me voyais pas me taper 3 jeux d'affilés comme ça.  :tired: 

En même temps je l'ai cherché un peu j'ai enchaîné les quêtes annexes pendant un moment, la je suis revenu sur l'histoire principale et ça passe mieux déjà.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Les serveurs d'ubi en rade le week-end


J'étais occupé ce weekend, j'ai juste eu le temps de lancer mes premiers duels hier soir  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'était chouette, j'avais pas fait gaffe que chaque héros a sa propre palette de coups bien fournie. Ca fait une bonne alternative au VS Fighting, car il y a plein de similitudes avec les jeux de baston.

----------


## BaneRequiem

*The Long Dark*

Seulement trois heures au compteur et je suis déjà enchanté. J'ai vachement attendu avant de le prendre parce que j'achète plus d'early access, mais bon, j'ai lu partout que le jeu était complet et pas truffé de bugs, donc je me suis lancé.
Ma dernière vraie bonne expérience de jeu de survie, c'était Don't Starve. Là, c'est un autre délire, on va encore plus loin dans le délire survie. Et surtout, le jeu fait quelque chose que Don't Starve ne peut pas faire : une immersion incroyable dans le jeu. Tu joues dans le noir avec un casque, tu sens le vent glacé te claquer les joues et tu crois vraiment que tu vas crever quand tu te retrouves en pleine nuit dehors, en plein blizzard (j'ai fait cette connerie dès la première nuit, je sais même pas comment j'ai survécu, j'ai avancé à l'aveugle et je suis tombé sur une cabane). J'attends de voir sur la durée mais je pense que je vais avoir de m'occuper avec les différentes maps...

----------


## esprex

> C'est une bonne nouvelle alors, tant mieux car je me voyais pas me taper 3 jeux d'affilés comme ça. 
> 
> En même temps je l'ai cherché un peu j'ai enchaîné les quêtes annexes pendant un moment, la je suis revenu sur l'histoire principale et ça passe mieux déjà.


J'ai fait les mass effect d'une traite après la sortie du 3, donc j'étais un peu dans le même cas que toi aujourd'hui. Je connais pas tes goûts, mais tu devrais plus t'éclater à partir du 2.
Oui, il vaut mieux se focus sur la quête principale (et pester contre les phases, qui heureusement sont rares, avec le Mako qui sont particulièrement nazes).

----------


## PG 13

Mais qu' ont donc les gens contre le Mako?

J' ai adoré ces phases d' exploration à la pépère  ::wub:: 

 Puis le véhicule est drôle quoi, il monte aussi bien qu' un cheval dans Skyrym   :^_^:

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est super Smash ( enfin Melee, j'ai jamais vraiment raccroché aux suivants ). Tu peux jouer avec des néophytes en mode couillon, ou passer en quelque chose de bien plus technique lorsque les différents joueurs connaissent bien le jeu. 

1v1, sans item, sur Destination Finale  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

Cette rage sur MK et SSB.  ::XD:: 

En ce moment, je me refais un run sur *Bloodborne* en spé ésoterisme, c'est fou comme le jeu paraît bien plus facile sur ce second run.  ::mellow:: 
Et quand la TV n'est pas dispo, je passe sur Rebel Galaxy, c'est vraiment répétitif mais l'ambiance est cool, ça compense.  ::happy2::

----------


## Prinny

Mais un run en éso, tu dois attendre longtemps pour avoir une arme qui correspond à ta spé, non ?

----------


## akaraziel

La Ludwig +10 a un scaling B en eso, et les gemmes feu/foudre en profitent également. Dans l'idéal me faudrait 3 gemme de chaque élément. 

Sur le papier ça devrait le faire, et pour le moment ça cartonne pas mal (j'en suis aux bois interdits).  ::):

----------


## Prinny

AH MAIS T'ES EN NEW GAME+ OKE

Non, je pensais que t'avais repris un run du "début", enfin un new game basique, quoi.

----------


## akaraziel

Non non, je suis bien en NG, j'ai repris de zéro.  :;): 

Là j'ai la Ludwig et le Tonitrus en +6, je fais les ombres puis j'attaque Rom. Ensuite j'ai accès à Yahar'Gul et aux morceaux de sang, puis à la frontière (certains mobs peuvent droper des gemmes feu d'après le wiki) et au calice d'Amygdala qui permet en théorie d'accéder aux meilleures gemmes élémentaires...Enfin tout ça c'est d'après le wiki, donc je verrai bien.
Au pire, le Tonitrus fera bien le taf avec un build eso, par contre je suis pas sûr du fonctionnement du mode L1, à savoir si ça converti aussi les dommages physiques des gemmes.  ::wacko::

----------


## bichoco

THE EVIL WITHIN

10 ans après Resident Evil 4 pour en arriver à ça... bah c'est triste.  ::'(: 

L'ambiance et l'univers sont sympa à mi-chemin entre re4 et silent hill (le 1er niveau ressemble méchament à celui de re4) et le rythme assez varié avec des passages calmes où il faut s'infiltrer et des passages plus bourrins... ça partait bien.
Mais merde ce gameplay complètement foireux, avec un perso hyper lent et lourd (bien pire que re4), une visée imprécise au possible, idem pour la gestion de collision (un régal de galérer pour brûler un corps au sol ou monter une échelle), des coups au corps à corps qui servent à rien, des anims qui durent  des plombes (les rechargements...). Je parle même pas de la technique avec la caméra et des menus en carton sur pc...

Et là plus j'avance dans le jeu plus les passages actions se succèdent... parfait avec ce gameplay miteux! Dommage le jeu aurait pu être vraiment sympa mais là c'est au mieux médiocre.
A voir si je tiens jusqu'au bout.

----------


## FrousT

*Ryse : Son of Rome* 

Et beh c'est pas la joie... Les premières minutes font rêver et puis après 5min (quand on a vu l'ensemble des mécanismes du jeu) on déchante assez vite...

Alors c'est joli (quoi que sur ma config vers la moitié du jeu mon PC est en PLS, utilisation du CPU hallucinante, le jeu est moins fluide que Dishonored 2 à sa sorti...) mais c'est vide (forcément pour un film intéractif...)

L'avantage c'est la durée, je suis déjà à la fin et il me tarde déjà  :Bave: 
 Voilà maintenant les défauts c'est que le gameplay est pauvre voir inexistant, on a aucun combo à faire et l'arbre du talent est plus qu'inutile... Les méchants/boss sont aussi très simple et sans grand intérêt. 
Mais bon on est un putain de légionnaire et on tue des barbares mais des fois des romains mais surtout du barbare  ::wacko:: 

Du coup dans un Bundle je dit ok, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit légitime d'acheter le jeu (même en promo  :Facepalm: )

----------


## dieuvomi

> *Ryse : Son of Rome*


Je l'avais testé à sa sortie sur Xbone. Et ouais ce qui m'a fait le plus bizarre c'est ce décalage entre les graphismes et le gameplay, donc c'est très joli tout ça mais le perso, très réaliste au demeurant, fait une roulade de jeu vidéo quand on lui demande. J'ai trouvé que ça cassait tout le truc. Le jeu veut t'en mettre plein la vue avec son photoréalisme mais le perso fait une roulade de jeu vidéo avec ce que ça implique de réalisme. (Le mec qui roule tranquillou contre un mur quoi).
Les décors pareil, c'est super beau, c'est réaliste, c'est la vraie vie mais la caisse tu passes pas par dessus, c'est pas prévu. Le rack d'armes sur le mur, tu le touches ça bouge pas. 

Bref c'est plein de détails con-cons mais pour un truc qui se veut être méga photoréaliste, il reste que le coté photo. Pareil quand on fait le même combo en boucle contre le énième clone de soldat romain, c'est bien fait mais les limitations du jeu vidéo me font complètement oublier le réalisme que le jeu me jette à la tronche tout le temps avec les graphismes.

----------


## nova

J'ai eu exactement le même ressenti que toi dieuvomi, en effet la roulade ridicule et d'autres détails font taches .


J'ai quand même terminé le jeu parce qu'il est pas long et que l'histoire était sympa.

----------


## Pitchblack

Il faisait partie des early access que je surveillais en décembre dernier, et je m'y suis enfin mis.
... Et c'est que du bonheur.
Je ne suis pas un pro absolu des metroidvania, loin de là, mais au vu des évaluations, je pense ne pas être le seul à le trouver très bon dans son genre.

En tout cas, j'ai retenu :
[+] Beaux graphisme alternant dessin animé et de beaux sprites.
[+] Animation propre et qui fait le taf.
[+] Narration bien accrocheuse, avec un humour bien placé. Les "narrateurs" sont attachants, et même les mobs ont quelques réparties sympa. 
[+] Des mécanismes bien fichus : on peut la jouer bourrin comme fine, en piratant les ennemis et en prenant leur contrôle.
[+] Grosse richesse de jeu, avec de multiples possibilités de builds.
[+] La possibilité de choisir le mode de jeu de la partie, entre la jouer "prudent" avec une progression lente mais assurée, ou "rogue-lite" avec beaucoup de possibilité mais le risque de tout perdre.

A tester !

----------


## Momock

Ouais, c'était un bon p'tit jeu ce Ghost 1.0, bien meilleur que leur jeu antérieur dont j'ai oublié le nom.

Et là y'a Hollow Knight qui a l'air super, mais j'ai trop de trucs à jouer pour le moment.

----------


## schouffy

*Mankind Divided* et après 3h de jeu je suis très très mitigé.
Le portage est moisi. Les contrôles sont "bizarres", même le mouselook est raté. Techniquement c'est un peu de la merde, c'est pas très beau et ça saccade par moments. le mode DX12 est complètement fucké et inutilisable chez moi, causant plein de glitchs graphiques.
Je trouve la DA pas bien inspirée non plus, c'est personnel mais ça fait très SF générique.
Le gameplay infiltration rappelle un Dishonred en beaucoup moins souple et moins bien à cause des contrôles et de l'interface. Je sors pas les flingues car je joue toujours à Deus Ex en hacker fufu, et que les flingues sont horribles à utiliser (mais vraiment).
L'histoire ne m'intéresse pas beaucoup non plus, je me rends compte à plein de moments que j'écoute pas ce qui se dit et quand on me rend les contrôles je sais pas ce que je dois faire. Par contre j'ai démarré quelques quêtes annexes qui étaient plus intéressantes.
Ce qui est cool c'est que les niveaux sont relativement ouverts et on peut choisir son approche.
Bref j'espère que ça va s'améliorer sinon je le finirai sûrement pas.

----------


## Pluton

Thief The Dark Project Gold  :Bave: 
Thief 2 The Metal Age  :Bave: 

Putaing c'est quand même trop bon.

----------


## Sylvine

Paladins, la partie lagguait probablement à cause d'un bête problème de serveur, c'était pénible, mais bon, je l'ai fini, on gagne.
Voici le chat en fin de partie :



A droite, mon perso en train d'en avoir rien à foutre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Sylvine, qui continue de donner envie à tout le forum de ne pas toucher à Paladins, sous aucun prétexte, même avec un baton.

----------


## Baalim

Vu que c'était gratos et que Sylvine recommandait, je m'étais juré de ne pas essayer... et puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait des boobs.

----------


## Haelnak

> Vu que c'était gratos et que Sylvine recommandait, je m'étais juré de ne pas essayer... et puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait des boobs.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CeQcr08WQAAxLrU.jpg


Underboobs.  :Bave:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Des menaces, des accusations de "CHEATER HACKER DDOS" et autres insultes sur le chat et des personnages au design racoleur, c'est un peu le royaume des adolescents.

----------


## Haelnak

> Des menaces, des accusations de "CHEATER HACKER DDOS" et autres insultes sur le chat et des personnages au design racoleur, le royaume des adolescents.


On dit "un MOBA".

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Des menaces, des accusations de "CHEATER HACKER DDOS" et autres insultes sur le chat et des personnages au design racoleur, c'est un peu le royaume des adolescents.


Un jeu parfait pour Sylvine donc  ::trollface::

----------


## Clear_strelok

En fait le jeu est bien (Je crois que j'en suis à quelque chose comme quinze heures dessus) mais sa communauté est vraiment un problème, et comme c'est un jeu en équipe, ben tu peux pas vraiment l'éviter ce problème.

----------


## FrousT

> En fait le jeu est bien (Je crois que j'en suis à quelque chose comme quinze heures dessus) mais sa communauté est vraiment un problème, et comme c'est un jeu en équipe, ben tu peux pas vraiment l'éviter ce problème.


Caractéristique propre aux MOBA  ::ninja::  Mais faut viendre sur Dota, les adolescents sont russes et parle russe donc c'est dessuite moins dérangeant  ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

> En terme de surprise je suis servi, le nombre de fois où je crève... faut dire je suis pas très malin, même avec un gros écriteau marqué attention devant tu vas crever, ben j'arrive encore à me faire avoir. 
> Par contre j'avais lu beaucoup de mal sur les gardiens à têtes de méduse, ben en voleur suffit de les attaquer de dos, ils sont pas très vifs


Demon's Soul toujours


J'arrive un peu à saturation, j'ai bien levelé et je connais certains niveaux par cœur mais p* ce que c'est lourdingue de se retaper à chaque fois le même chemin...

Ce jeu me prouve combien je suis mauvais et surtout j'ai pas l'impression de progresser. Autant ya des boss on se demande pourquoi c'est si simple autant je me fait démonter par à peu près n'importe quoi (

Spoiler Alert! 


par contre je défonce les spectres noirs  ::ninja:: 

), j'ai particulièrement apprécié le gang bang de fin niveau 3.2, en plus en y voit goutte. Je matte les soluces et les wiki et certains conseil le tcheat pour y arriver.

----------


## FrousT

> Ce jeu me prouve combien je suis mauvais et surtout j'ai pas l'impression de progresser


J'ai la même impression sur Rocket League  :Emo:  Allez viens, t'a pas tout le chemin à te retaper en plus  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

> j'ai particulièrement apprécié le gang bang de fin niveau 3.2, en plus en y voit goutte. Je matte les soluces et les wiki et certains conseil le tcheat pour y arriver.


Les gargouilles ?  ::P: 
Si ça peut te rassurer, c'est les des boss les plus durs (pour moi il est dans le top 3 en tous cas).
Comme tu l'as précisé, soit tu tire à travers le brouillard (donc cheat), soit...bah t'en chie.  ::trollface:: 
Ou sinon, tu mets ça de côté en attendant et tu pars progresser dans d'autres niveaux. Faut vraiment pas s'obstiner à rester sur un boss trop difficile à un moment T, tu y reviendras en étant plus fort.

Puisque t'en es aux soluces, je te conseille fortement les guides vidéos d'ExServ, tu y apprendras peut-être deux-trois trucs utiles.  :;):

----------


## Nono

*Aquaria*
Bon bon bon. Explorer l'océan pour le plaisir, ou bien parce que je suis à la recherche de ... quoi déjà ? C'est pas super passionnant. Pourtant c'est propre, le gameplay est chouette, mais on se dit rapidement "A quoi bon ?"
Je vais probablement l'abandonner d'ici peu.

----------


## FrousT

*Shu* (Merci à loki111 pour le don)

Il est super ce petit jeu  ::lol::  La 2d est réussi, la musique est calme et bien adapté. Les phases de plateforme sont parfaite on avance de façon très fluide à travers les niveaux. Le rajout de pouvoir via les compagnons sont classiques mais toujours bien amenés. J'ai pas trouvé de fausse note pour le moment (peut être le prix un peu exagérer sur steam quand même ?)
Le jeu parfait pour se reposer le cerveau avant d'aller au lit.  ::lol:: 

Mignon/10

*Stardew Valley* (Merci au grand et unique Deadfish pour le don)

J'ai pas fait grand chose pour le moment mais je vois déjà tout le potentiel du jeu. Par contre quand j'arrose, une fois sur deux j'arrose à côté  :tired:  Pareille pour un peu tout ce que j'entreprend en fait... 
Et puis des fois il est même pas 11h du mat qu'il faut que je me couche parce que je suis fatigué  :tired:  J'ai l'impression qu'on essaye de me dire quelque chose  :tired: 

Deadfish si tu lis ce message petite dédicace, mon perso s’appelle Anti-mage et ma ferme porte le doux nom de LA JUNGLE, tmtc  :Sweat: 

Farmer/10

*Total War : Wharhammer* (Merci l'abonnement Humble Monthly que j'ai oublié d'annuler  :Facepalm: )

J'ai jamais fait de Total War donc d'un autre côté pourquoi pas, j'ai entendu dire que celui ci était classique mais bien maîtrisé, est-ce vrai ? Surement mais je ne peux pas comparer... 
Du coup première partie assez chaotique, les phases de combat où je bite rien, je sais pas quand mes péons attaquent, ce que je dois faire, les raccourcis etc...  ::wacko:: 

Il y a bien que dans la carte du monde où je suis à l'aise  :^_^:  Mais bon ça viendra petit à petit.

Nain/10

----------


## Zerger

Les contrôles dans Stardew Valley sont assez spéciales. Si tu joues au clavier/souris, ca arrose la ou pointe le curseur sauf si tu es trop loin du curseur. Un truc du genre...

----------


## Clydopathe

Il y a une option à cocher pour voir la ou on vise mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom.

----------


## Kayrah

*Fallout 4*

Je l'avais sur PS4 depuis un petit moment, sans y avoir réellement touché. J'ai donc commencé à y jouer, à explorer un peu le coin.

Je trouve que l'exploration est assez géniale et vaste. On a réellement cette sensation de solitude qui est propre à Fallout. Livré à nous même, on affronte des bêbêtes pas très sympathiques et souvent des mobs de plusieurs niveaux au-dessus du nôtre. C'est à la fois un point fort et un point qui me chagrine un peu car on prend réellement cher si l'on est un peu trop audacieux.
Donc pour ma part, l'exploration, est vraiment une partie réussie du jeu. Il faut faire attention à ne pas mettre les pieds n'importe où, sous peine de se faire punir. J'aime aussi l'idée d'avoir l'impression de se perdre sur la map.

En ce qui concerne les quêtes, les interactions avec les PNJ, voir même les réactions de notre personnage, ce sont malheureusement le point faible du jeu. Même combat que pour tous les autres jeux Bethesda: grosse sensation de jouer avec un cyborg. Idem pour les PNJ qui semblent inanimés et totalement robotisés. 
Dans la première phase du jeu, on peut entendre que notre personnage grelotte de froid mais quand on jette un oeil à sa condition physique, il est droit comme un I et ne semble éprouver aucune sensation.  ::mellow::  
Donc à ce niveau, c'est plutôt chaud. C'est le genre de point qui peut rapidement me faire décrocher d'un jeu. Mais bon, je vais persévérer, et me dire que ce n'est pas l'aspect prédominant du jeu et qu'il y a d'autres choses à exploiter.

----------


## Pitchblack

Jouer à Fallout 4 sur console, ça veut dire jouer sans mods  :Emo:  tu as un vague accès à des mods via le menu interne du jeu (Bethesda.net) ?

Si oui, essaye d'installer LE mod qui rend les dialogues plus propres en affichant le texte des réponses : c'est vraiment un truc qui te fera sentir un peu plus en contrôle du personnage et moins "cyborg".

Si non, ben accroches toi à l'exploration et à la balade, parce que c'est vraiment le point fort du jeu, le reste est... beaucoup plus discutable  ::trollface::  





> *Fallout 4*
> 
> Je l'avais sur PS4 depuis un petit moment, sans y avoir réellement touché. J'ai donc commencé à y jouer, à explorer un peu le coin.
> 
> Je trouve que l'exploration est assez géniale et vaste. On a réellement cette sensation de solitude qui est propre à Fallout. Livré à nous même, on affronte des bêbêtes pas très sympathiques et souvent des mobs de plusieurs niveaux au-dessus du nôtre. C'est à la fois un point fort et un point qui me chagrine un peu car on prend réellement cher si l'on est un peu trop audacieux.
> Donc pour ma part, l'exploration, est vraiment une partie réussie du jeu. Il faut faire attention à ne pas mettre les pieds n'importe où, sous peine de se faire punir. J'aime aussi l'idée d'avoir l'impression de se perdre sur la map.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les quêtes, les interactions avec les PNJ, voir même les réactions de notre personnage, ce sont malheureusement le point faible du jeu. Même combat que pour tous les autres jeux Bethesda: grosse sensation de jouer avec un cyborg. Idem pour les PNJ qui semblent inanimés et totalement robotisés. 
> Dans la première phase du jeu, on peut entendre que notre personnage grelotte de froid mais quand on jette un oeil à sa condition physique, il est droit comme un I et ne semble éprouver aucune sensation.  
> Donc à ce niveau, c'est plutôt chaud. C'est le genre de point qui peut rapidement me faire décrocher d'un jeu. Mais bon, je vais persévérer, et me dire que ce n'est pas l'aspect prédominant du jeu et qu'il y a d'autres choses à exploiter.

----------


## Kayrah

Oui normalement j'ai accès aux Mods. J'ai pris le temps de m'inscrire sur Bethesda pour pouvoir les installer. Par contre je n'ai pas encore testé. Je vais faire ça et je reviendrai donner mon avis. Merci à toi pour la suggestion  ::happy2::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue à *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* et je sais pas si je le terminerais, c'est pas très intéressant et les combats sont vraiment nul à chier.

----------


## Gloppy

Là, je teste *RIVE*, dernier jeu - au sens propre - du studio néerlandais Two Tribes. Super souple, joli, marrant, répond impeccablement une fois qu'on s'est habitué aux commandes... mais évidemment d'une difficulté corsée qui fait que je ne serai jamais capable d'aller bien loin (ou plutôt pas assez fan du _die 'n retry_ pour m'accrocher comme un fou en refaisant dix fois de suite la même séquence) 
Chouette jeu-testament néanmoins pour les amateurs de shoot et de plate-formes  ::): 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/278100/

----------


## FrousT

> Là, je teste *RIVE*, dernier jeu - au sens propre - du studio néerlandais Two Tribes. Super souple, joli, marrant, répond impeccablement une fois qu'on s'est habitué aux commandes... mais évidemment d'une difficulté corsée qui fait que je ne serai jamais capable d'aller bien loin (ou plutôt pas assez fan du _die 'n retry_ pour m'accrocher comme un fou en refaisant dix fois de suite la même séquence) 
> Chouette jeu-testament néanmoins pour les amateurs de shoot et de plate-formes 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/278100/


Pareil je recommande c'est bien fun, par contre le côté difficulté/die n retry je l'ai pas trop ressenti pour le moment, je dois avoir quoi 1h-2h de jeu ?

----------


## Gloppy

> Pareil je recommande c'est bien fun, par contre le côté difficulté/die n retry je l'ai pas trop ressenti pour le moment, je dois avoir quoi 1h-2h de jeu ?


Tu es sans doute plus doué que moi avec une manette (je me débrouille en shoot mais j'ai toujours été mauvais pour la plate-forme...)  :;):

----------


## FrousT

Je joue en souris clavier, j'avais pas ma manette sur le moment, peut être une explication  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

> Je joue à *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* et je sais pas si je le terminerais, c'est pas très intéressant et les combats sont vraiment nul à chier.


Marrant, perso j'ai vraiment bien aimé ce mirror's edge...presque autant que le premier. 
C'est pratiquement le seul jeu au monde ou je m'amuse comme un fou avec les missions chronométrées.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai beaucoup aimé le premier mais je m'emmerde pas mal devant Catalyst, l'open world est trop superficiel, l'histoire et les personnages, sauf Faith, ne sont pas intéressant, les activités secondaires ne sont pas très motivante non plus et l'aspect multi, qui mériterait d'être bien plus développé que ça, se résume encore à une pauvre comparaison de temps. Les combats sont supers chiants aussi.

Par contre la musique et la DA sont vraiment bonnes, c'est juste dommage que le jeu soit parfois relativement dégueulasse au niveau des textures.

----------


## Frypolar

À *Blackwake*. C’est très rigolo. Un petit GK Live pour vous mettre dans l’ambiance : http://www.gamekult.com/video/blackw...50865057v.html On trouve des serveurs français facilement avec des gens sympas.

----------


## Ruadir

> J'ai beaucoup aimé le premier mais je m'emmerde pas mal devant Catalyst, l'open world est trop superficiel, l'histoire et les personnages, sauf Faith, ne sont pas intéressant, les activités secondaires ne sont pas très motivante non plus et l'aspect multi, qui mériterait d'être bien plus développé que ça, se résume encore à une pauvre comparaison de temps. Les combats sont supers chiants aussi.
> 
> Par contre la musique et la DA sont vraiment bonnes, c'est juste dommage que le jeu soit parfois relativement dégueulasse au niveau des textures.


Perso j'avais un peu fait le deuil de l'openworld, c'est un open-world calqué pour du ME donc pas forcément passionnant mais suffisamment agréable à parcourir. 
Pour l'histoire je te rejoints,les personnages sont plats et l'histoire n'a rien de vraiment très folichonne et c'est dommage car le background est plutôt intéressant (il manque cruellement un codex)
Pour les activités secondaires, j'adore...c'est con mais il y a une sensation de vitesse que j'aime énormément là-dedans. 
Et pour le système de combat...bon je suis le seul à les aimer : pas toujours évidents mais une fois maitrisé, je me suis bien éclaté dessus.

J'espère quand même que ton expérience sera positive, c'est toujours chiant de jouer la suite d'un jeu que l'on aime et de ne pas accrocher.

----------


## Sylvine

Bon ba toujours dans notre quête pour retrouver les frissons de Titanfall et Bad Company 2 avec des potes on a joué à... Titanfall et Bad Company 2.

Et c'est toujours aussi bien, mais toujours aussi perfectible (en particulier sur l'équilibrage). Plutôt que les suites qui sont ce qu'elles sont (

Spoiler Alert! 


de la merde

) j'aurai voulu qu'une boite genre Blizzard ou Valve s'occupe du suivi, parce qu'ils font des jeux chiants, mais carrés.
Ça et des joueurs, même s'il y en a encore sur les deux jeux, ils jouent évidemment dans les pires conditions possibles (mode de jeux de merde pour Titanfall, serveurs pourris pour BC2).

Il en faudrait tellement peu pour faire mon bonheur.  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

Sur Breath of the Hype depuis quelques jours maintenant, sauf que attaqué sur Wii U (30h de jeu environ) puis recommencé aujourd'hui sur Switch. 

Je suis loin de considérer les épisodes 3D de Zelda comme des indispensables (sauf Ocarina of Time pour le design de ses donjons et Majora's Mask pour toute la mécanique du temps), plutôt apprécié le peu que j'avais fait de Skyward Sword par contre, surtout grâce au wii motion plus qui apportait une petite touche de complexité aux combats (avec les attaques droites/gauches/haut/bas et les stances des ennemis). 

Ben la c'est bonheur partout. C'est vraiment l'idée que je me faisais du jeu en voyant ses présentations: on est lâché sur la map, on nous introduit naturellement au gameplay et ses possibilités, ensuite on part à l'aventure avec ses trois pauvres cœurs et son l'équipement pérrave. On décide de l'ordre des missions (du moins jusque la ou j'en suis, je pense pas que ça change), y'a pas besoin de la carte tellement l'agencement du monde est logique. 

Gros boulot sur la maniabilité, ça répond vraiment au poil et l'inertie est parfaite je trouve. Premier Zelda ou les rencontres peuvent se transformer en cauchemar, avec les ennemis qui contrent nos tactiques (on envoie des bombes ? Ils nous imitent en faisant pareil ou en renvoyant les nôtres), on les désarmes et ils foncent pour se ré-équiper... y'a moyen de planifier ses approches et de sortir des techniques assez ouf à base de parachute + attaque au sol + lancer d'arme, c'est dingue.

Sans compter le moteur physique, la propagation du feu, la foudre qui peut tuer en un seul coup si on se la prend sur la gueule avec du matos en fer, la pluie qui limite l'escalade, la gestion de la météo, les gardiens qui oneshot, les armes qui s'usent vite et qui oblige a toujours être versatile... qu'est-ce qu'on est loin des combats de Wind Waker ou Twilight Princess qui étaient juste la pour meubler entre deux donjons.

Bien entendu ça se facilite pas par la suite, on a forcement envie d'aller dans les zones plus chaudes avec ces ennemis beaucoup plus intimident et même avec du bon équipement on se retrouve souvent dépassé. 

Bref ça bute. Je vais continuer pour vérifier cette histoire de narration non-linéaire. Même si j'ai pu voir ça à l’œuvre je veux voir jusqu’où le truc a été poussé.

On a fait un peu de Bomberman R aussi, un pote l'a pris. Alors c'est comme le Tetris et tout ces trucs, c'est indémodable en soit. Par contre entre le prix à 50 boules, le fait que ça ressemble à un jeu du début du psn, le lock à 30fps (alors qu'il y pas grand chose d'afficher, c'est du puzzle game vu de haut), ça fait vraiment cheap.

----------


## akaraziel

Sur *Breath of the Wild* aussi (WiiU).

Pas grand chose à ajouter à ce que dit Dicsaw. C'est une putain de claque, c'est bourré de petits détails et de trucs bien pensés.
En plus c'est vraiment joli (pour de la WiiU).

----------


## Ouamdu

> *Fallout 4*
> On a réellement cette sensation de solitude qui est propre à Fallout.


Pas vraiment, non. On peut pas faire 30 mètres sans tomber sur un mob ou un PNJ. Et puis les décors sont bien trop peuplés d'arbres, à aucun moment je n'ai ressenti la désolation ou la solitude dans le jeu. New Vegas et même Fallout 3 le faisaient bien mieux.

----------


## banditbandit

> Sur *Breath of the Wild* aussi (WiiU).


 Ah Ah :loser:  :haha: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Voir ma signature  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Sur *Breath of the Hype* depuis quelques jours maintenant, sauf que attaqué sur Wii U (30h de jeu environ) puis recommencé aujourd'hui sur Switch. 
> [...]
> Bref ça bute. Je vais continuer pour vérifier cette histoire de narration non-linéaire. Même si j'ai pu voir ça à l’œuvre je veux voir jusqu’où le truc a été poussé.


Bon, je n'y jouerai sans doute jamais parce que je doute franchement de m'acheter une Switch pour ça (à moins que cette nouvelle console n'enquille les chefs-d'oeuvres, ce qui semble peu probable) mais je suis vachement content que Nintendo ait à ce point réussi son coup. Chapeau à eux de sortir ce qui ressemble à une vraie "killer app" (alors que pas mal de gens en doutaient) _en même temps_ que la console. 
Ca fait plaisir de voir une machine démarrer sur un tel succès. Pourvu que ça dure pour les audacieux qui ont acheté la Switch dès sa sortie !

----------


## hisvin

> Pas vraiment, non. On peut pas faire 30 mètres sans tomber sur un mob ou un PNJ. Et puis les décors sont bien trop peuplés d'arbres, à aucun moment je n'ai ressenti la désolation ou la solitude dans le jeu. New Vegas et même Fallout 3 le faisaient bien mieux.


Je me trompe peut-être mais il y a un gros delta niveau date entre les Fallout genre facile 50 ans entre le 1 et le 2. De même, les lieux n'étant pas toujours identiques, les différences sont "normales". 
C'est histoire de dire.  ::siffle::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ah Ah :loser:
> 
> Voir ma signature


 ::'(: 
J'attends un peu pour prendre la Switch, mais c'est prévu.  :;): 
Par contre je me demande ce que va donner la version wiiU quand elle tournera sur CemU.   ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

*ABZU*

Et au bout de 30 minutes, ça m'emmerde. 
D'habitude je suis réceptif aux walking simulators, mais en raison de la narration, de l'histoire, de l'univers, de l'ambiance, etc...
Là... c'est plutôt joli (encore un truc Unity sans doute, c'est beau mais simple) et c'est tout. 
Avancer, activer un truc, avancer, activer un truc. A répéter ad nauseam.
Zéro recherche, zéro exploration, zéro diversité, et une mécanique répétitive en diable (on entre dans une sorte de vortex pour activer la vie dans un level qu'on va ensuite traverser en ligne droite pendant 5 ou 10 minutes... j'en suis à mon troisième, j'en peux déjà plus).

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'es encore un poil motivé, essaye 30mn de plus. Le début m'avait aussi emmerdé profondément, pour les mêmes raisons que toi, mais petit à petit je me suis fait prendre par l'ambiance.

----------


## VonFurio

Je suis retourné sur du jeu stratégique, et comme les Bretonniens sont dispos j'ai relancé Warhammer Total War. Y'a rien de plus beau qu'une charge de chevaliers.  ::wub:: Surtout sur les undeads de Moussillon.  ::wub::  Et l'accent franchouillard des unités me fait bien marrer. 

Du coup, j'ai réinstallé Endless Legend. Y'a pas mal de DLC, je suis passé à côté de tout ça...mais est ce qu'ils valent le coup ?  ::huh::

----------


## azruqh

Je découvre *Tom Clancy's The Division* un peu après tout le monde. Je l'avais zappé lors de sa sortie parce que j'avais cru comprendre qu'il se destinait uniquement au multijoueur mais, après avoir lu pas mal de _reviews_, notamment sur Steam, qui vantaient, entre autres qualités, la possibilité de le 'soloter', j'ai décidé de m'y mettre, attiré par les images, l'ambiance et les mécaniques de jeu.

_The Division_ est un MMO. C'est surtout (comme la plupart des MMO, j'imagine) un _hack & slash_ chimiquement pur : on tue, on _loote_, on améliore notre personnage, on le spécialise (ou pas d'ailleurs)...

On peut reprocher à _The Division_ ce qu'on peut reprocher à tous les mondes ouverts développés par Ubisoft : ce côté parc d'attraction rempli ras-la-gueule de trucs à faire pas toujours très intéressants (globalement, ramasser des trucs et des machins) et qui donnent droit à des récompenses pas beaucoup plus intéressantes (typiquement, des nouveaux vêtements). Il en découle pas mal d'agacements : les échos, dont le concept lui-même ne me paraît pas très convaincant, sont toujours signalés après qu'on les a fouillés, comme le sont les coffres d'équipement après qu'on les a vidés. C'est un détail mais on perd parfois du temps (les sessions de jeu peuvent être assez longues si l'on veut explorer un peu) à réactiver les mêmes échos et on gâche parfois des crochets pour ouvrir des portes qui renferment des coffres dont on ne souvient plus qu'on les a déjà _lootés_. Pour bien faire, il faudrait imprimer une carte vierge et noter ce qu'on y a déjà fait mais on y perdrait tout autant de temps et ça romprait un peu l'immersion, qui est remarquable.

Car, malgré ces quelques soucis assez typiques des mondes ouverts d'Ubisoft, on s'immerge. L'ambiance est incroyable, les graphismes magnifiques (le jeu tourne impeccablement sur ma 970), les décors d'une densité rarement vue (à part peut-être dans *Watch Dogs 2*), les animations et le design sonore sont irréprochables. L'ATH, très 'intégré', est un modèle du genre, et la carte est superbe.

Sur le plan des combats, le système de couverture fait le boulot : on maintient une touche pour passer d'un abri à l'autre, si on lâche la touche avant la fin du déplacement, on se retrouve planté, debout, comme un gland, sous les tirs croisés des ennemis. Bonne idée. Les ennemis justement... Ils sont quand même un peu cons, il faut bien l'avouer. De ce côté-là, pas de miracle. Mais ils savent contourner et, surtout, ils sont facilement alertés et naturellement curieux, ce qui les pousse à venir voir ce qui se passe dès qu'ils entendent une fusillade dans le voisinage. Je me suis plusieurs fois retrouvé encerclé par plusieurs 'grappes' de _mobs_ alors que je croyais attaquer deux ou trois gredins, bien planqué derrière mon muret. Le _level design_ est très correct car, justement, même derrière un muret, on est jamais vraiment planqué : les ouvertures sont nombreuses et, à partir d'un certain niveau, les ennemis se déplacent dans leur zone. Du coup, ça peut venir de partout, à tout moment. L'A.T.H. est un modèle du genre, carte comprise..

La bonne idée d'Ubisoft est d'avoir défini deux zones bien distinctes sur la carte du monde. D'un côté, Manhattan, divisée elle-même en régions de niveaux différents (on débloque progressivement les planques de ces niveaux mais tous sont accessibles dès le début). Manhattan est une zone _PvE_ (instanciée), et elle permet de 'soloter' relativement peinard. D'un autre côté, ou, plus exactement, au centre de Manhattan, la _Dark Zone_, orientée _PvP_. La coopération est possible dans les deux zones. Je ne parlerai pas de la _DZ_ pour la bonne raison que je n'y ai pas encore mis les pieds. Je devrais aller y faire un tour ce soir, dans le cadre d'une mission 'découverte', mais je ne crois pas que ça changera fondamentalement mon regard sur le jeu... En revanche, je ne doute pas que la _DZ_ soit le vrai cœur du jeu. C'est dans cette zone que les joueurs trouvent les équipements, armes et armures, les plus puissants et c'est aussi dans cette zone qu'ils peuvent tout perdre.

Joueur presque exclusivement solo, je ne me prononcerai pas non plus sur les qualités et défauts du multi (coop ou _PvP_) mais je n'ai rien lu qui semble vraiment négatif à ce sujet : le _matchmaking_ a l'air de faire le taff (pour peu que les serveurs d'Ubisoft soient opérationnels, ce qui est un autre problème) et le système d'attribution du statut de _rogue_ à un joueur qui tire sur un autre joueur non-agressif me paraît assez intéressant (pour ce que j'en sais, autant dire pas grand chose).

Je me déconnecte toujours difficilement de _The Division_. J'ai toujours quelque chose à y faire, toujours envie de pousser mon exploration plus avant. _Watch Dogs 2_ m'avait déjà fait réviser mon jugement sur Ubisoft, _The Division_ a enfoncé le clou : c'est un excellent, peut-être même un grand _hack & slash_. Ou un grand MMO, je ne sais plus.

----------


## Seymos

*Helldivers* ce week-end avec les gosse.

Vu que je leur mettais une pile à Towerfall et qu'on est bloqué à Castlecrusher, ça change un peu.

J'adore l'ambiance Starship Troopers et W40K. Ça defouraille bien, en facile les nains arrivent à suivre et comme tout apparaît à l'écran ils progressent vite.

Bref c'est fendard.

----------


## Gloppy

Super compte-rendu sur *The Division*, azruqh ! Pour un peu, on aurait presque envie d'y jouer (mais ma connexion Internet capricieuse me pousse heureusement à me concentrer sur mes dizaines de jeux solo toujours en backlog...)

(Et du coup, je garde aussi Watch_Dogs 2 dans ma wishlist, en attendant un tarif raisonnable)

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je vais continuer pour vérifier cette histoire de narration non-linéaire. Même si j'ai pu voir ça à l’œuvre je veux voir jusqu’où le truc a été poussé.


Ouais je confirme c'était pas des conneries, je suis tombé sur le boss de fin un peu (mais pas trop  ::trollface:: ) par hasard.

Après 3h d'essai j'ai ragequit, je me suis fait limé la gueule.  ::XD::  En forçant encore un peu ça aurait pu passer, je tenterai sur mon second run pour voir comment le jeu continue ensuite.
Ce qui me surprend c'est que je le prends même pas comme un spoiler, la je continue le jeu avec un seul objectif: LE DÉFONCER  :Vibre: 

Le fait d'avoir affronté le boss de fin et d'avoir été A CA de l'avoir ça motive encore plus, c'est excellent.

----------


## azruqh

> Super compte-rendu sur *The Division*, azruqh ! Pour un peu, on aurait presque envie d'y jouer (mais ma connexion Internet capricieuse me pousse heureusement à me concentrer sur mes dizaines de jeux solo toujours en backlog...)
> 
> (Et du coup, je garde aussi Watch_Dogs 2 dans ma wishlist, en attendant un tarif raisonnable)


J'ai quand même oublié un défaut de taille pour _TD_. Deux raisons à cet oubli : d'une, c'est un défaut qui vient avec les deux genres dans lesquels il s'inscrit : MMO _hack & slash_ ; de deux, c'est un défaut dont je fais très facilement abstraction. Bref, par nature, et presque par définition, _TD_ est *très* répétitif. Moi je m'en fous complètement mais ça peut rebuter.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Horizon!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Kayrah

Je refais une partie à *The Witcher 3* en attendant la sortie de Mass Effect Andromeda. 
Le jeu n'a plus trop de secret pour moi étant donné que j'ai retourné le contenu de base dans tous les sens dans une partie précédente. Mais j'aimerai surtout le refaire pour une deuxième virée sur les extensions. Je crois avoir loupé des choses.
Par contre, je devais être dans une sphère d'euphorie lorsque j'y ai joué mais aujourd'hui, je trouve la maniabilité du personnage assez chiante par moment.  :nawak:  Au-delà de ça, The Witcher 3, est tout de même bien placé dans la liste de mes jeux favoris.  ::love::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> _The Division_ est un MMO.


 :tired:  :Cryb: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> les échos, dont le concept lui-même ne me paraît pas très convaincant


Mais ils sont géniaux les échos ! On nous montre un bout de l'histoire en pseudo-3D virtuelle sous forme d'une scène fixe autour de laquelle on peut tourner, observer, pendant que les dialogues du moment montré se déroulent, révélant un bout de passé. Pour une fois qu'on n'a pas un putain de journal de bord papier à lire sous forme de texte à l'écran ou de message téléphonique bidon, pour une fois qu'un procédé un peu original nous est donné, j'avais trouvé ça excellent !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En revanche, je ne doute pas que la _DZ_ soit le vrai cœur du jeu.


Ben.... la DZ, c'est le cancer du titre.
J'ai passé une trentaine d'heures à explorer Manhattan, affronter les clans, appréhender le contexte, l'histoire que le jeu raconte, à abattre des objectifs scénarisés en compagnie de quelques potes (s'il est solotable, le jeu gagne énormément à être joué à 2/3/4 afin d'exploiter les couverts, les différents angles de tir, le level design, la complémentarité des armes et des talents).
Et si le topic du jeu s'accordait à trouver la phase de levelling agréable, la DZ a fini par dégoûter tout le monde : farm intensif, bugs, joueurs surarmés qui faisaient du tir aux pigeons sur les moins balèzes, en gros on y entre, on y farme, on s'y dégoûte du jeu qu'on désinstalle ensuite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le système d'attribution du statut de _rogue_ à un joueur qui tire sur un autre joueur non-agressif me paraît assez intéressant (pour ce que j'en sais, autant dire pas grand chose).


Ma première incursion dans la DZ, il fallait défendre un spot en attendant un hélico. Je détecte du mouvement, je tire sur la première vague de mobs. C'était en fait un autre groupe de joueurs qui venait voir ce qu'on faisait. Hop, classé renégat illico. 
Sans ça, oui c'est pas mal de trier les fair play et les player killers.

----------


## znokiss

*The Witness*. 

C'est joli, reposant, ne pas avoir à génocider un tas d'ennemi, ç'est rafraichissant. Pas de difficultés particulières pour le moment, alors que j'ai sorti mon 2ème laser. 
Et quand je m'endors un peu trop, je lance alors un petit *Superhot* pour la défoule. 

L'alternance entre ces 2 FPS originaux et diamétralement opposés se fait à merveille.

----------


## Illynir

Bon alors comme prévu je me fais Mass effect 2 et c'est vrai que les gunfight son un peu plus pêchu. Je n'en suis qu'au tout début donc je n'ai pas trop avancé mais je suis sidéré par certains choix ou alors il y a des trucs que je n'ai pas capté encore...

Déjà j'ai la version complète ultimate mon cul sur la commode là avec tous les DLC et du coup quand j'ai récupéré mon vaisseaux j'ai été assaillie par 150 millions de messages et de quêtes de partout, un peu le bordel leur truc. A moins que ce soit normal ? Je ne pense pas vu que j'ai la dose de matos en plus aussi genre armure et armes.

Ensuite concernant l'équipement, par exemple j'ai trois fusils d'assauts différents dispo que je peux équiper mais elles sont où les stats ? Quand je vais dessus j'ai tout un texte qui me raconte sa vie sur l'arme mais aucune stat, rien, que dalle. C'est juste cosmétique ? Pour les armures certaines ont des bonus et d'autres font que dalle vu que parfois c'est marqué + 5 % dégâts des armes etc... et sur d'autre juste un texte bidon sur la provenance du truc... Par exemple j'ai une armure d'un DLC de toute évidence, l'armure du dragon rouge je crois, avec le skin dragon age. Alors oui visuellement c'est cool mais ça ne me dit pas ce qu'elle fait...

D'autres trucs me chiffonnent aussi beaucoup, genre il n'y a pas de raccourcis direct pour aller sur le journal et le commando ? Il faut que je passe par le menu principale à chaque fois... Si je met un casque aussi il n'y a de toute évidence pas d'option pour le masquer lors des conversations et comme ça fait trop con, pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas mis. Globalement les contrôles ne sont pas super top PC friendly quand même.  :tired: 

Et là c'est juste quelques truc en vrac mais on est assaillit de popup à la con aussi genre + 3 pragmatisme, une entrée dans le codex, dans le journal, et blablabla qui s'affichent tellement vite que la majorité du temps je n'ai pas le temps de les lire...

Bon sinon l'ambiance est cool pour l'instant quand même.  ::):

----------


## Kayrah

> Bon alors comme prévu je me fais Mass effect 2 et c'est vrai que les gunfight son un peu plus pêchu. Je n'en suis qu'au tout début donc je n'ai pas trop avancé mais je suis sidéré par certains choix ou alors il y a des trucs que je n'ai pas capté encore...
> 
> Déjà j'ai la version complète ultimate mon cul sur la commode là avec tous les DLC et du coup quand j'ai récupéré mon vaisseaux j'ai été assaillie par 150 millions de messages et de quêtes de partout, un peu le bordel leur truc. A moins que ce soit normal ? Je ne pense pas vu que j'ai la dose de matos en plus aussi genre armure et armes.
> 
> Ensuite concernant l'équipement, par exemple j'ai trois fusils d'assauts différents dispo que je peux équiper mais elles sont où les stats ? Quand je vais dessus j'ai tout un texte qui me raconte sa vie sur l'arme mais aucune stat, rien, que dalle. C'est juste cosmétique ? Pour les armures certaines ont des bonus et d'autres font que dalle vu que parfois c'est marqué + 5 % dégâts des armes etc... et sur d'autre juste un texte bidon sur la provenance du truc... Par exemple j'ai une armure d'un DLC de toute évidence, l'armure du dragon rouge je crois, avec le skin dragon age. Alors oui visuellement c'est cool mais ça ne me dit pas ce qu'elle fait...
> 
> D'autres trucs me chiffonnent aussi beaucoup, genre il n'y a pas de raccourcis direct pour aller sur le journal et le commando ? Il faut que je passe par le menu principale à chaque fois... Si je met un casque aussi il n'y a de toute évidence pas d'option pour le masquer lors des conversations et comme ça fait trop con, pour l'instant, je n'en ai pas mis. Globalement les contrôles ne sont pas super top PC friendly quand même. 
> 
> Et là c'est juste quelques truc en vrac mais on est assaillit de popup à la con aussi genre + 3 pragmatisme, une entrée dans le codex, dans le journal, et blablabla qui s'affichent tellement vite que la majorité du temps je n'ai pas le temps de les lire...
> ...


Le deuxième opus est un bon opus. Je trouve que c'est le meilleur, même si je ne cache pas que j'ai adoré le troisième également  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'aime beaucoup le deux aussi, déjà parce que Bioware commence à assumer qu'ils ont plus envie de faire un TPS qu'un RPG et qu'on a du coup un truc beaucoup moins lourd et rigide.

Mais je préfère le 3 parce que y a Liara dedans  :Emo:

----------


## Gloppy

> J'aime beaucoup le deux aussi, déjà parce que Bioware commence à assumer qu'ils ont plus envie de faire un TPS qu'un RPG et qu'on a du coup un truc beaucoup moins lourd et rigide.
> Mais je préfère le 3 parce que y a Liara dedans


Dans le 3, en tout cas, il y a une option pour ne pas avoir de casque durant les dialogues (je ne peux pas dire si c'est le cas dans le 2).

----------


## Catel

> Déjà j'ai la version complète ultimate mon cul sur la commode là avec tous les DLC et du coup quand j'ai récupéré mon vaisseaux j'ai été assaillie par 150 millions de messages et de quêtes de partout, un peu le bordel leur truc.


Ca c'est un peu un défaut des AAA québécois bigbeariens...

----------


## znokiss

La Bigbearie est une province du Québec ?

----------


## Catel

Elle a proclamé son indépendance à qui veut l'écouter.

----------


## azruqh

> 


Oui, je comprends. ^^ En même temps, _TD_ reprend beaucoup d'éléments du MMO, même si, évidemment, on est pas dans _WOW_. Et puis tu noteras que j'ai ajouté que c'était surtout un _hack & slash_ !




> Mais ils sont géniaux les échos ! On nous montre un bout de l'histoire en pseudo-3D virtuelle sous forme d'une scène fixe autour de laquelle on peut tourner, observer, pendant que les dialogues du moment montré se déroulent, révélant un bout de passé. Pour une fois qu'on n'a pas un putain de journal de bord papier à lire sous forme de texte à l'écran ou de message téléphonique bidon, pour une fois qu'un procédé un peu original nous est donné, j'avais trouvé ça excellent !


En fait, je crois que je n'aime aucun de ces trucs narratifs. Et je trouve que le jeu n'en a pas besoin. D'abord, c'est très artificiel (c'est vraiment ce qui me gêne avec les échos), et puis l'ambiance, le décor de cette ville ravagée, bouclée par endroits, les missions (notamment celles de l'aile médicale), donnent suffisamment d'informations sur ce qui a pu se passer. Pour le reste, je crois que je me serais contenté de spéculer dans mon coin. Le mystère me va.




> Ben.... la DZ, c'est le cancer du titre.
> J'ai passé une trentaine d'heures à explorer Manhattan, affronter les clans, appréhender le contexte, l'histoire que le jeu raconte, à abattre des objectifs scénarisés en compagnie de quelques potes (s'il est solotable, le jeu gagne énormément à être joué à 2/3/4 afin d'exploiter les couverts, les différents angles de tir, le level design, la complémentarité des armes et des talents).
> Et si le topic du jeu s'accordait à trouver la phase de levelling agréable, la DZ a fini par dégoûter tout le monde : farm intensif, bugs, joueurs surarmés qui faisaient du tir aux pigeons sur les moins balèzes, en gros on y entre, on y farme, on s'y dégoûte du jeu qu'on désinstalle ensuite.


Alors ça y est, j'ai essayé à l'instant. Une petite heure, en coop silencieuse (pas de micro, ni lui ni moi) avec un type entré en même temps que moi dans la _DZ_. J'ai bien aimé mais le jeu est effectivement complètement différent. Dans Manhattan, je marche, je regarde beaucoup les décors, je m'arrête pour aider les civils, je cherche les portes ouvertes ou celles qui attendent de l'être. En somme, je _roleplay_. Dans les mondes ouverts, j'aime bien créer un personnage et essayer de l'incarner du mieux que je peux, lui donner un style, un caractère. Dans la _DZ_, on court dans tous les sens à la recherche de _loot_, on en laisse la moitié par terre parce qu'on est fébrile, concentré sur les présences ennemies et l'idée de ne pas mourir en plein chaos (mourir fait perdre quasiment à coup sûr le matos accumulé). La nervosité soudaine du _gameplay_ tue instantanément le _roleplay_. Comme si le personnage de Manhattan était resté dehors, remplacé dans la _DZ_ par un clone ressemblant mais au comportement complètement différent.




> Ma première incursion dans la DZ, il fallait défendre un spot en attendant un hélico. Je détecte du mouvement, je tire sur la première vague de mobs. C'était en fait un autre groupe de joueurs qui venait voir ce qu'on faisait. Hop, classé renégat illico. 
> Sans ça, oui c'est pas mal de trier les fair play et les player killers.


Oui, je me suis fait avoir aussi, au bout de quelques minutes. J'étais renégat sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi. Et mon matos s'est retrouvé éparpillé sur le sol, assez vite ramassé par ceux qui m'avaient buté. Mais ça ne m'est arrivé qu'une fois. On apprend vite à faire attention sur qui on tire. ^^

Quant à l'hélico, je trouve que c'est une mécanique absolument géniale ! On ne peut sortir le matos ramassé dans la _DZ_ que si et seulement si on appelle un hélico pour l'extraire de la zone. On appelle, le pilote nous annonce par radio qu'il est en route vers le point d'extraction (ces points sont définis sur la _map_), ça prend quelques minutes, l'hélico arrive, on doit attacher le butin à la corde qu'il nous lâche, sauf que, entre temps, les mobs attaquent de partout et d'autres joueurs arrivent sans qu'on sache jamais s'ils sont là pour attacher leur matos, eux aussi, ou pour nous le piquer. Du coup, ces phases, peut-être les meilleures du jeu de mon point de vue, sont à la fois très nerveuses et très concentrées : on bute les ennemis objectifs et on observe les autres joueurs, j'ai vraiment adoré cette mécanique de jeu.

----------


## PhenixHeaven

Je suis sur *Invisible Inc* depuis samedi.
Extrêmement cool, extrêmement fun... Mais je me demande combien d'heures il va me faire. J'ai l'impression que c'est plus du jeu court, qui se répète à l'infini grâce à son gameplay et sa génération procédurale de niveaux...

----------


## FericJaggar

Moi il m'a fait 50h et j'ai l'impression d'être loin d'en avoir fait le tour. C'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui te scotche devant l'écran avec "allez, encore un tour". "Allez, encore une mission", et on se rend compte qu'il est 3 h... Un peu comme X-Com autrefois  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

Mon fils étant né il y'a quelques semaines, j'ai du bouleversé mes habitudes de jeu. L'attention de tous les instants que nécessite un bébé n'est pas très compatible avec les jeux multis (OW, Dota 2, For Honor, R6S...)  auxquels je m'adonnais en ce moment. Je suis donc basculé sur la Grande Stratégie avec pause active et plus précisément EUIV : 
Je peux faire tourner la partie pendant des heures en pausant ou en laissant défiler les jours sans craindre trop de problème. Le rythme lent et reposant s'adapte tout à fait à ma nouvelle vie. Pour ce qui est du jeu en lui même, je ne pensais pas accrocher autant. C'est très riche, très prenant et très bien foutu quand on passe le cap des débuts un peu difficile. Je n'apprend rien à personne vu que le jeu est sorti il y'a 4 ans mais mieux vaut tard que jamais. En espèrant un Victoria 3 cette année pour que je prenne le hype train dès le quai et pas en route cette fois-ci.

----------


## FrousT

Même les joueurs de Moba font des gosses et beh on est pas dans la merde...

/InBeforeMobaBashing

Sinon féloche  :;):  Et toute mes condoléances pour ton changement d'habitudes...

----------


## Nono

Double félicitations du coup !

----------


## PhenixHeaven

> Double félicitations du coup !


C'est exactement ce que j'allais dire !! Félicitations pour ton fils, ça c'est génial !!

Et du coup bravo pour avoir trouvé le moyen de concilier les 2, et pour t'être mis à Europa Universalis, un chef d'oeuvre à mon avis ;-)

----------


## Sylvine

Suite à la discussion sur un autre topic j'ai eu une envie de refinir Modern Warfare 2.

Déjà j'avais oublié comme les scénarios de ces jeux n'avaient aucun sens, on est parachuté aux 4 coins de la planète pour des prétextes complétement aberrants (j'adore le moment où ils retrouvent la trace d'un vendeur d'arme brésilien en ramassant une douille dans le massacre dans l'aéroport russe), mais tout va tellement vite qu'on s'en rend presque pas compte.

Mais surtout j'avais oublié le coté complétement schizophrène du gameplay, qui d'un coté encourage un style de jeu très agressif, avec un perso assez mobile, cette dynamique des armes de poing plus rapide à sortir qu'un rechargement, et la narration qui te hurle constamment dans les oreilles "FONCE !", même si en réalité il n'y a quasiment jamais d'urgence (sauf quand un compte-à-rebours apparait, jamais à des moments logiques d'ailleurs).

Et de l'autre on a affaire à un jeu qui te décourage de toute ses forces d'avancer, un jeu dans lequel on crève en 4 balles, où les ennemis sont ultra réactifs et précis et ont une dent contre le joueur en particulier (même s'il est entouré de 50 alliés), où les équipiers justement sont incompétents (du genre à avancer en passant juste devant un ennemi), un jeu surchargé visuellement où repérer ses cibles est un challenge en soi, et surtout où se prendre une balle est une triple pénalité vu que tu perds de la vie, ta vue se couvre de merde et surtout ta visée sursaute. Autrement dit c'est impossible de riposter, la seule façon de survivre et de se jeter à terre et se planquer derrière une caisse dès qu'on se prend une balle, espérer qu'il ne reste pas un ennemi derrière (du genre à se balader librement au milieu de 50 marines), reprendre sa vie, puis se décaler leeeentement et aligner les têtes qui dépassent une par une.

C'est bizarre parce que c'est clairement pas la façon de jouer que les dévelop.peurs ont en tête, tout le monde parle de ces jeux comme des fantasmes de toute puissance où on dirige un super soldat avec ses gros flingues et sa grosse bite d'américain, où on est trop tacticool a empiler des cadavres sur son chemin sans jamais s’arrêter, mais en réalité je me sens ultra fragile en y jouant et je passe mon temps à l’arrêt, planqué comme une fillette derrière une caisse.

Pour le coup ça marche beaucoup mieux en multijoueur où là tu peux enchainer des frags de façon cool (avant de te faire tuer dans le dos par le premier mec qui passe à cause du TTK ultra faible).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est bizarre parce que c'est clairement pas la façon de jouer que les dévelop.peurs ont en tête, tout le monde parle de ces jeux comme des fantasmes de toute puissance où on dirige un super soldat avec ses gros flingues et sa grosse bite d'américain, où on est trop tacticool a empiler des cadavres sur son chemin sans jamais s’arrêter, mais en réalité je me sens ultra fragile en y jouant et je passe mon temps à l’arrêt, planqué comme une fillette derrière une caisse.


C'est une faute de design due au changement complet dans l'intention de game design (Faire un énorme film d'action complètement allumé dans un jeu vidéo) qu'il y a eu avec Modern Warfare 2. La fragilité extrême du personnage et la visibilité qui se dégrade rapidement c'est hérité de Call of Duty 2, qui était beaucoup plus posé et avait de bonnes raisons de faire ça puisque le joueur n'y était qu'un soldat parmi d'autres. Ils ont fait rentrer à coups de pieds des concepts qui n'étaient tout simplement pas adaptés au gameplay de la série.

D'ailleurs si il y a un Call of Duty que je recommanderais de réessayer en 2017 ce serait plutôt le 2. Il a un coté tactique assez surprenant dans ses combats et comme les alliés sont plus nombreux, plus compétents et que les ennemis ne sont pas tous en permanence concentrés uniquement sur le joueur, ça donne quelque chose qui est loin du foutoir incompréhensible qu'est devenu la série avec Modern Warfare 2.

Après, l’exubérance de ce dernier est tellement prononcée (mention spéciale à la dernière partie du jeu où les scénaristes, les animateurs, absolument tout le monde dans l'équipe donne l'impression d'avoir pété un câble et d'être en roue libre totale) que ça reste divertissant. En difficulté normale.

----------


## Dicsaw

La motoneige.  :Bave:  Le goulag.  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais c'est dommage, parce que d'un point de vue mise en scène et même visuel ça tient encore bien la route.
Mais faut baisser la difficulté je pense, j'ai commencé en Vétéran, au Brésil j'ai diminué d'un cran, mais même là certains passages sont stupides, tu passe ton temps le nez dans la terre à attendre que ça se calme.

----------


## schouffy

Je trouve que le 1 a super bien vieilli aussi. Le 3 j'en ai aucun souvenir.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le 3 j'en ai aucun souvenir.


C'est possible que tu n'y ai même pas touché, il est sorti que sur consoles.

----------


## Catel

*Giants*

J'arrive pas à utiliser le boost turbo de Delphi et les phases de construction de base sous la pression adverse sont giga chiantes. (j'avais pas terminé la campagne Mecca à l'époque à cause de ça)

Heureusement qu'il suffit de virer un fichier dans le dossier du jeu pour faire de même du soutif de Delphi  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Toujours sur *Battlerite* qui a le mérite de m'avoir fait arrêter cette drogue qu'était devenu Heroes of The Storm.

Quand je vois les joueurs se plaindre du gameplay moyen de For Honor, avec les règles à mettre en place pour que le jeu soit un peu équilibré, vous devez tester cette petite pépite, qui est ultra bien équilibrée, avec des persos vraiment class et calibrés. Pas besoin de se forcer a faire du 1vs1 avec l'autre joueur pour s'amuser, le jeu s'équilibre automatiquement.

Et sinon, j'ai enfin fait mes 10 parties de classement sur *Overwatch* et le ranked a vraiment une autre gueule que les parties rapides ou arcade. Ca joue teamplay, les compos sont toujours réfléchies, bref, le jeu a vraiment une autre dimension.

----------


## Goji

*Hollow Knight*, un très bon Metroid-like tout mignon mais pas si facile. Prise en main impec, DA excellente, terrain de jeu immense et varié, gameplay classique mais efficace, des boss retors qui demandent pas mal de sang froid.
Etant plutôt fan du genre je ne boude pas mon plaisir, le jeune studio a bien mérité ses 15 balles.

----------


## Nono

*Aquaria*, toujours.

J'ai failli lâcher le jeu, devant la liberté offerte une fois arrivé à "Open Waters", et le manque d'objectif clair.

Finalement, j'ai choisi d'éviter la forêt, qui m'avait encore plus dérouté, et d'aller plus bas. Je suis tombé sur Mithalas et les choses redeviennent intéressantes.
J'espère juste qu'au terme de ma visite, je serai en mesure de débloquer l'un des chemins qui me sont interdits (parce que trop sombre, ou bouché par une étrange sphère bleue).

Bref, tout plutôt que de retourner dans la forêt sans but précis.

----------


## Supergounou

> *Aquaria*, toujours.


Sur ta map, il y a des petites paillettes violettes qui t'indiquent ton prochain objectif  :;): 
C'est marrant de te lire, je l'avais abandonné une première fois pour les même raisons que tu évoques. Puis je l'ai relancé, j'ai remarqué les paillettes, et c'est passé bien plus tranquillement.

----------


## hisvin

Si je comprend bien, vous êtes de gros nioub qui veulent des flèches avec des minimap qui clignotent?  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Héhé, pas particulièrement, mais dans Aquaria il y a vraiment une énorme partie du jeu où tu peux te rendre quasi dès le début, et ce sans objectif clair de là où aller (sauf les paillettes), je pense qu'il faut plusieurs heures pour tout explorer. Si le jeu disait un truc genre "vas à l'est", y en aurait pas eu besoin d'indicateur, mais sans rien du tout, c'est un peu décourageant.

Souvent dans les autres Metroid-like, c'est le level design qui t'indique la route à suivre, alors que là, nada. J'en viens d'ailleurs à me demander si les paillettes n'ont pas été rajouté sur le tard via un patch, faut que je me renseigne là-dessus.

----------


## ShotMaster

Bon ba on va faire original, Zelda : Breath of the Wild.

Posons le contexte, j'aime beaucoup la série des Zelda, mais je déteste les Open World au plus haut point. J'ai jamais réussi à aimer un jeu Open World. J'en ai au mieux supporté UN (The Witcher 3) pendant quelques heures. Globalement, je commence à être très blasé des jeux solo, la plupart m'ennuyant profondément très vite.

Bref, a l'annonce du jeu en OW, j'avais qu'une envie, c'est qu'il soit tout daubé, parce que pour moi un Zelda 3D, ça doit être un Ocarina of Time bis, et que sinon c'est pas un Zelda, donc je souhaitais que le jeu se bide au possible. Puis bon, un peu de hype, c'est Zelda quand même, j'ai du pognon aussi, donc bon, ba on achète et on verra.

J'ai joué 30h+ actuellement. J'ai pas compté exactement. 

C'est le meilleur jeu solo auquel j'ai jamais joué. Oui, simplement. Et d'assez loin en fait.

J'imaginais jamais en arriver à cette conclusion, j'espérais être devant un OW sur lequel je tiens quelques heures, quitte à rusher l'histoire et le boucler le plus vite possible en ignorant au maximum tout ce qui me gonfle dans les OW. J'aurais été déjà satisfait. Mais non. En 30h, je viens juste de faire le premier donjon. Je prends un plaisir dingue à chaque instant. Ce monde m'attire et est fabuleusement bien construit.

Je découvre de nouvelles interactions, de nouvelles choses, de nouvelles possibilités à chaque partie, j'ai déjà une quantité incroyable de moments épiques/marquants/magnifiques en tête. Je m'amuse comme je me suis rarement amusé sur un jeu vidéo. Je me sens libre, pour la première fois, je me sens vraiment libre des mouvements de mon perso. Le travail sur la liberté de mouvement de Link est incroyable. 

Je vais pas tout détailler, parce que j'aurai trop de choses à dire, mais ce que vous pouvez lire dans la plupart des tests est vrai. C'est, pour moi, le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué. Il n'est pas exempt de défauts (techniques ici), mais aucun jeu ne l'est.

----------


## FrousT

C'est beau quand tu parle  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Vivement son portage sur PC  ::lol::

----------


## FrousT

> Vivement son portage sur PC


 ::lol::  ::unsure::

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est Rockstar qui s'en charge, ils s'en occuperont après celui de RDR.

----------


## Kamasa

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à la partie d'un collègue ce midi. Et moi qui était tenté par l'aspect "portable" de la console, ça m'a bien refroidi.
L'écran de la console est vraiment, mais alors vraiment petit. Je ne m'en rendais pas compte sur les photos de la console, je m'attendait à un écran de 7 ou 8" minimum  :Emo: 

Du coup je ne suis plus très chaud pour investir. Et puis niveaux jeux. A part Zelda, c'est le désert  ::O:

----------


## ShotMaster

Alors, non c'est pas le désert, mais on va pas débattre de ça, ça a déjà donné lieu à des débats chiants.

Et la console est une vraie portable. L'écran est très très confortable pour jouer en mode portable en tout cas. Je joue d'ailleurs presque plus en mode portable qu'en mode télé.

----------


## Kamasa

Bah ouais, c'est vrai que ça semble parfaitement jouable en mode portable. Mais c'est juste que je m'attendais à une "tablette de bonne taille" alors qu'en fait pas du tout. Je suis déçu sans y avoir joué. Je crois qu'entre elle est moi, tout est fini  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

:Gerbe:

----------


## znokiss

Arf arf.. pourquoi pas ? Avec ça, je sors plus des chiottes. V'là les marques rouges sur les cuisses ensuite. Et les fourmis dans les jambes.

----------


## FericJaggar

::XD::  Mais du coup ça te fait jouer à un FPS au pad. Une autre raison pour te laver les mains quand tu en sors  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Bon ba on va faire original, Zelda : Breath of the Wild.
> [...]
> J'ai joué 30h+ actuellement. J'ai pas compté exactement. 
> 
> C'est le meilleur jeu solo auquel j'ai jamais joué. Oui, simplement. Et d'assez loin en fait.
> 
> J'imaginais jamais en arriver à cette conclusion, j'espérais être devant un OW sur lequel je tiens quelques heures, quitte à rusher l'histoire et le boucler le plus vite possible en ignorant au maximum tout ce qui me gonfle dans les OW. J'aurais été déjà satisfait. Mais non. En 30h, je viens juste de faire le premier donjon. Je prends un plaisir dingue à chaque instant. Ce monde m'attire et est fabuleusement bien construit.
> 
> Je vais pas tout détailler, parce que j'aurai trop de choses à dire, mais ce que vous pouvez lire dans la plupart des tests est vrai. C'est, pour moi, le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué. Il n'est pas exempt de défauts (techniques ici), mais aucun jeu ne l'est.


Beau témoignage, ShotMaster. Et ça fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un qui déteste un genre s'y ouvrir finalement grâce à un jeu qui le passionne. 
Ca donne envie d'y jouer (mais pas au point de me payer une Switch, ceci dit, ou en tout cas pas tout de suite ; )

----------


## Sylvine

Après "open world" c'est un genre très vague.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais c'est dommage, parce que d'un point de vue mise en scène et même visuel ça tient encore bien la route.
> Mais faut baisser la difficulté je pense, j'ai commencé en Vétéran, au Brésil j'ai diminué d'un cran, mais même là certains passages sont stupides, tu passe ton temps le nez dans la terre à attendre que ça se calme.


Dire que j'ai fini le 2 sur console. AU pad. En difficulté Maximale.

----------


## Sim's

J'ai commencé Spec Ops the Line. Peut être que le scénario est bon, mais le gameplay est vraiment mauvais. J'ai l'impression de jouer à Time Crisis avec une souris et un clavier, avec des contrôles moisis.

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur notre revival Bad Company 2 avec des potes, mais ça va tourner court à cause d'un problème assez con et qui devait déjà exister à la sortie du jeu : on peut quasiment jamais tous jouer ensemble.
100% des serveurs ont un système d'auto-équilibrage automatique assez pénible qui se déclenche dès qu'une équipe a plus de 2 joueurs que l'autre. Le serveur prend le dernier joueur a s'être connecté ou à avoir changé d'équipe dans l'équipe la plus grosse, puis le passe de force dans l'équipe d'en face.
Résultat à chaque fois il nous faut déjà 15 minutes pour juste espérer être dans la même équipe (il faut qu'on change d'équipe au gré des départs et arrivées sur le serveur), et dès que deux joueurs vont se barrer dans l'équipe d'en face (ce qui arrive souvent) un de nous va se faire changer d'équipe de force.

Ça devait déjà être pénible avant, mais là avec des serveurs avec aussi peu de va et vient ça devient une véritable gageure.

Ça plus les serveurs pourris qui tournent tous sur les 3 mêmes maps, avec 32 joueurs en Rush (ce qui est beaucoup trop pour la taille des maps), franchement je regrette pas l'"ancien" système de serveurs à louer avec navigateurs et tout.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Achète Battlefield 1.

----------


## Sylvine

Franchement on en chie tellement à trouver un jeu que j'hésite.

Mais bon, après la raison revient et je me souviens que c'est de la merde, comme tous les BF post BC2.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Achète *Titanfall 2*


* wink wink *

----------


## SuicideSnake

> * wink wink *

----------


## Dicsaw

Toujours sur le dernier Zelda, j'adore et je suis blasé en même temps. 

J'adore pour les mêmes raisons que j'ai déjà cité  mais ça me blase quand je pense a ce qui aurait pu être fait avec la structure non linéaire en ajoutant une contrainte pour forcer un peu le joueur à se concentrer sur l'objectif principal.

En gros dés le début du jeu on te dit qu'il faut speeder un petit peu parce pour sauver la princesse, sauf qu'à coté je peux faire du snowboard sur mon bouclier pendant 30h ça changera rien. Je peux prendre tout le temps que je veux pour explorer et faire des tartes aux pommes. C'est sur ce point ou je vois la limite du jeu.

Vu l'étendu du monde je ne sais pas si un bête timer aurait été la meilleure solution mais la licence est déjà bien familière avec les voyages dans le temps, y'avait moyen de faire un système qui mélange l'urgence et le pépère.
Un autre point que j'aime pas trop c'est la sauvegarde manuelle à l'envie, c'est d'un autre temps pour moi (et je sens que ça va dégager dans le mode de difficulté en dlc la).

Autre chose, je vois bien aussi une nouvelle forme de coop dont on en tire les avantages sur le long terme, par exemple y'a 4 donjons principaux qui aident pour la suite en les finissant, ben plutôt que de les enchainer seul on partirait en groupe de 2/2 pour se répartir les taches et gagner du temps, se rejoindre ensuite, préparer tout le matériel puis partir à l'assaut du boss final.





> Mais bon, après la raison revient et je me souviens que c'est de la merde


10h d'essai avec l'ea access au pire, la t'auras ta confirmation que c'est moisi.

----------


## Clydopathe

J'ai presque fini l'histoire de *Steamworld heist* et c'est vraiment pas mal. J'ai juste un peu de mal avec certaines missions qui peuvent être beaucoup plus dur que d'autres. Je pense en être au boss de fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


Roi des Voltbot

et ben j'en chie pas mal...

Le jeu est mignon comme tout et le côté tactique est interressant pour un jeu en 2D.

----------


## Zerger

> ] mais ça me blase quand je pense a ce qui aurait pu être fait avec la structure non linéaire en ajoutant une contrainte pour forcer un peu le joueur à se concentrer sur l'objectif principal.


C'est un peu le souci de tous les Open World ca

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est un peu le souci de tous les Open World ca


C'est le souci si le scenario sous tend une sorte d'urgence. Dans Just Cause ça va  ::ninja:: .
Ou alors il faut faire comme Far Cry 3 et raconter l'histoire d'un type qui devrait être dans l'urgence mais préfère se crafter des porte monnaie en croco et tendre des embuscades à répétition. Mais bon, ça a déjà été fait du coup.

----------


## ShotMaster

Ba dans Zelda, j'ai pas ressenti cette urgence justement. Tu arrives presque toujours dans des situations qui sont comme ça depuis des années, très léger spoil : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu pionces depuis 100 ans, c'est pas 3 jours qui vont changer les choses.

----------


## parpaingue

> Un autre point que j'aime pas trop c'est la sauvegarde manuelle à l'envie, c'est d'un autre temps pour moi (et je sens que ça va dégager dans le mode de difficulté en dlc la).


Whatte  ::huh::  C'est génial la sauvegarde manuelle, t'as pas  à te faire chier quand tu veux arrêter de jouer. Surtout sur un jeu centré sur l'exploration, t'imagines le calvaire pour gérer le placement des points de sauvegarde ? Et les joueurs qui de toutes façons se plaindront toujours qu'ils sont mal placés ?
Faut aussi rajouter que la Switch s'utilise également en mode portable, donc il faut absolument pouvoir sauvegarder/mettre en veille à volonté. La sauvegarde à volonté reste le moyen le plus simple de faire ça (et le plus libre, dans un jeu basé sur la liberté du joueur), surtout si tu n'as pas à imposer de contraintes de gameplay. Y a certes d'autres moyens de faire, genre le "suspend" des Fire Emblem, mais ça dépend pas mal de ton jeu.

Si des gens ont des problèmes d'"incontinence de la quicksave"  :^_^:  (faut que je la note celle-là  :B): ) qui les dérangent, ils peuvent voir un psy (et nous rapporter la conversation, ça devrait être drôle).

----------


## Zerger

Bah une save permantente, ca reste l'idéal. Pas de triche, tu assumes !

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est un peu le souci de tous les Open World ca


C'est pas propre aux open world, y'a très peu de jeux qui osent réellement imposer une urgence au joueur, et je trouve ça dommage parce qu'en plus ça encourage la rejouabilité.




> Whatte  C'est génial la sauvegarde manuelle, t'as pas  à te faire chier quand tu veux arrêter de jouer. Surtout sur un jeu centré sur l'exploration, t'imagines le calvaire pour gérer le placement des points de sauvegarde ? Et les joueurs qui de toutes façons se plaindront toujours qu'ils sont mal placés ?
> Faut aussi rajouter que la Switch s'utilise également en mode portable, donc il faut absolument pouvoir sauvegarder/mettre en veille à volonté. La sauvegarde à volonté reste le moyen le plus simple de faire ça (et le plus libre, dans un jeu basé sur la liberté du joueur), surtout si tu n'as pas à imposer de contraintes de gameplay. Y a certes d'autres moyens de faire, genre le "suspend" des Fire Emblem, mais ça dépend pas mal de ton jeu.
> 
> Si des gens ont des problèmes d'"incontinence de la quicksave"  (faut que je la note celle-là ) qui les dérangent, ils peuvent voir un psy (et nous rapporter la conversation, ça devrait être drôle).


Y'a encore des gens qui ont pas joué à Dark Souls, c'est fou.

----------


## Clydopathe

C'est clair que dans DS ça fait partie intégralement du plaisir de jeu, de chercher le point de save de la zone pour ne pas crever  :Bave:  même si dans le 3, ils ont été un poil plus génreux dessus.

----------


## Dicsaw

> t'imagines le calvaire pour gérer le placement des points de sauvegarde ?


C'est le but, parce que la la difficulté est complétement cassée avec cette save manuelle.
Sylvine parlait de Dark Souls, c'est ce que j'avais en tête. T'as des statues dans le jeu qui te donnent des cœurs, je croyais que c'était pour sauvegarder à la base.  :Emo: 





> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tu pionces depuis 100 ans, c'est pas 3 jours qui vont changer les choses.


Le pouvoir de Zelda s'amenuise, en arrivant au 

Spoiler Alert! 


au boss de fin elle le dit elle même "je peux plus le contenir, je suis à bout de force, je dois le relâcher"



Mais vu que c'est un bête script qui se déclenche tu arrives toujours pile au bon moment.

----------


## FericJaggar

> C'est clair que dans DS ça fait partie intégralement du plaisir de jeu, de chercher le point de save de la zone pour ne pas crever  même si dans le 3, ils ont été un poil plus génreux dessus.


J'aurais dit plutôt, pour réapparaître pas trop loin quand tu auras crevé  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Dans Dark Souls, quand tu quittes le jeu, tu réapparais bien au même endroit, c'est bien ça?

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, tu quittes quand tu veux, et quand tu relances le jeu il sera exactement dans le même état.

----------


## FrousT

> Dans Dark Souls, quand tu quittes le jeu, tu réapparais bien au même endroit, c'est bien ça?


C'est une question rhétorique ?  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Ah tiens, dans DarkSouls, on ne recommence pas plutôt au dernier feu de camp visité ?

----------


## Sylvine

Non, ça c'est quand tu meurs.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais un doute justement, mais ouais clairement, le systeme de sauvegarde de Dark Souls est ce qui se fait de mieux.
Pas de gruge possible, tu expérimentes à tes dépens.

----------


## FrousT

> Pas de gruge possible, tu expérimentes à tes dépens.


Alors si gruge il y a, c'est même plutôt facile  ::siffle:: 

Envoyé moi vos donations par Paypal et je vous explique le truc  ::siffle:: 

Mais bien sur c'est pas du tout recommandé, c'est pour ça que je l'ai jamais fait  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

Fast RMX.  :Vibre: 




Normalement je suis pas client des F-Zero/Wipeout mais c'est juste que j'avais pas touché à un bon jeu de course du genre depuis longtemps. C'est magnifique graphiquement (1080P/60 fps, bourré d'effets visuels tout en restant très lisible), speed, ça se joue super bien, arcade et technique en même temps, blindé de contenu (et y'a du hd rumble  :Bave: ). 
La réactivité de la console se confirme: Même pas une minute pour lancer le jeu et paramétrer un championnat, les temps de chargement entre les courses doivent être de... 5 secondes ?

Le jeu fait 900mo, je l'ai téléchargé en même pas une minute.  :Prey: 

Je suis fan de la Switch pour le multijoueur: une manette pour deux, possibilité de jouer avec deux consoles, on s'installe et on joue, le truc qui devrait être normal sur console.

----------


## Mrvince

> Fast RMX. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normalement je suis pas client des F-Zero/Wipeout mais c'est juste que j'avais pas touché à un bon jeu de course du genre depuis longtemps. C'est magnifique graphiquement (1080P/60 fps, bourré d'effets visuels tout en restant très lisible), speed, ça se joue super bien, arcade et technique en même temps, blindé de contenu (et y'a du hd rumble ). 
> La réactivité de la console se confirme: Même pas une minute pour lancer le jeu et paramétrer un championnat, les temps de chargement entre les courses doivent être de... 5 secondes ?
> 
> Le jeu fait 900mo, je l'ai téléchargé en même pas une minute. 
> ...


Sale petit n-sex...  ::trollface:: 

J'ai également acheté fast rmx, est c'est une copie de fzero gx.
La seule originalité du jeu étant le switch (lol) de couleur à gérer pour bénéficier des zones de turbo.
Sur le reste tout est copié sur fzero gx, à part que dans fzero, les courses comprennent 30 véhicules contre 8 sur fast racing rmx ; que les décors et tracés de fzero gx arrachent la rétine la ou ceux de frmx sont "sympas", les musiques de fzero gx sont très réussies la ou frmx donne dans l'ordinaire.
Ceci dit j'aime tout de même fast rmx, il vaut largement ses 20 euros.
J'adorerais qu'il cartonne et que nintendo fasse un nouveau fzero ou meme un portage hd de fzero gx.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ils me font chier les F-Zero 3D.  ::trollface:: 

Mais faut dire que mon essai de l'épisode gc date maintenant.

----------


## wiotts

J'avais essayé à une époque STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl.
J'avais arrêté au bout de 2h, je n'avais pas réussi à entrer dedans. Aujourd'hui, après avoir encore lu les mérites de ce jeu, je me motive pour ré-essayer, j'ai ressorti le CD et installé.
Vous me conseillez de jouer sans mods pour avoir la "vraie" expérience ou existe-t'il des "indispensables" pour réellement améliorer les conditions de jeu?

----------


## Zerger

C'est tellement galère à installer les mods que je te dirais de lancer le jeu à la Vanilla, surtout si tu connais pas.

----------


## znokiss

C'est tellement nimp ce qu'il dit Zerger que je te dirais de surtout pas lancer en vanilla, surtout si t'as pas réussi à entrer dedans la 1ère fois. 

Copier/coller un dossier et changer une valeur dans fichier.ini, c'est quand même à la portée de tous. 

wiotts, je te réponds sur le topic des Mods Stalker : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...1#post10711448

----------


## FericJaggar

> J'avais essayé à une époque STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl.
> J'avais arrêté au bout de 2h, je n'avais pas réussi à entrer dedans. Aujourd'hui, après avoir encore lu les mérites de ce jeu, je me motive pour ré-essayer, j'ai ressorti le CD et installé.
> Vous me conseillez de jouer sans mods pour avoir la "vraie" expérience ou existe-t'il des "indispensables" pour réellement améliorer les conditions de jeu?


Les mods viennent plutôt pour enrichir le jeu quand tu l'as déjà terminé, en le rendant plus "réaliste" ou difficile. Il doit y avoir quelques améliorations graphiques à essayer, malgré tout. C'est un jeu qui est avant "immersif", si l'on arrive pas à rentrer dedans malgré tout, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire.
Tu peux ceci dit essayer directement Call of Pripyat, c'est le plus abouti des trois, techniquement et en matière de rythme.

----------


## wiotts

Ok merci des réponses, je n'avais pas trouvé le post stalker. Je regarde là-bas.

----------


## Sylvine

Je me remet à APB, le MMO-GTA, et c'est toujours aussi frustrant comme ils sont proches d'avoir un bon concept, mais ils l'exploitent pas jusqu'au bout.

Là pour faire un tuto je me met à faire des trucs que personne ne doit faire en temps normal, comme ramener des voitures volées à la fourrière.
Une mission me demande d'être le témoin d'un crime, alors c'est cool, je me met à faire ce que j'appelle du bon roleplay. Rien à voir avec des pervers qui se mettent à parler ce qu'ils pensent être un français médiéval en jouant à WoW, simplement je patrouille dans la rue à la recherche d'un crime comme le ferais vraiment un flic. Du coup je repère des scènes de crime potentiel (là où il y a une voiture abandonnée au milieu de la route par exemple), je me met à prendre en filature d'autres joueurs...

Le problème c'est que c'est une structure de jeu PvP finalement archi-classique et quasi symétrique entre les criminels et la police. Les deux font plus ou moins la même chose, mais là où un criminel vole une voiture, un Enforcer (vu que c'est pas vraiment des flics en fait) la réquisitionne. Alors ça donne un commentaire politique assez amusant, mais d'un point de vue gameplay ça fait surtout que les activités considérées comme illégales sont assez peu nombreuses, c'est simplement quand un criminel accepte une mission (les flics ont plus ou moins les mêmes).
Mais voler une voiture, se balader avec un fusil d'assaut ou même tuer un piéton, c'est pas un vraiment un crime.

Dans le même genre, les joueurs sont clairement mis en évidence des NPC avec leur pseudo qui s'affiche en gros au dessus de leur tête.

Ça aurait été tellement plus amusant si le jeu avait rajouté une couche de jeu de rôle justement, avec des criminels qui doivent faire profil bas et se fondre dans la foule et des flics qui doivent utiliser leur instinct pour les démasquer.
Ça n'aurait même pas empêché d'avoir des affrontements PvP plus traditionnels à coté, mais juste avec quelques équilibrages mineurs (ne pas afficher les noms au dessus des joueurs de l'autre faction et étendre la liste des choses illégales) le jeu aurait été beaucoup plus amusant.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ça aurait été tellement plus amusant si le jeu avait rajouté une couche de jeu de rôle justement, avec des criminels qui doivent faire profil bas et se fondre dans la foule


Ca c'est les Elder Scrolls, du coup tu peux bosser à nouveau ton roleplay médiéval.
Sinon y a The Ship.

----------


## Big Bear

> Ça aurait été tellement plus amusant si le jeu avait rajouté une couche de jeu de rôle justement, le jeu aurait été beaucoup plus amusant.


Oui, effectivement.

----------


## Erkin_

> Switch


Ça possède une switch et ça ne joue même pas au meilleur jeu de la console  :Vibre:  

Spoiler Alert! 


Voez

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin je peux poser mes pattes sur *The Witness*.

Ce jeu, c'est l’ascenseur émotionnel du puzzle game. Je passe du "putain mais je suis vraiment un attardé mental!!!!" à "Gounou, t'es grave un génie!" en quelques minutes, la réciproque fonctionnant aussi évidemment. C'est super beau, et le côté exploration bien amené par le level design.

Par contre, je sens que je vais y perdre des neurones, qu'est-ce que c'est dur...

----------


## Illynir

Je ne sais pas ou tu en es mais les énigmes se corsent beaucoup par la suite. Le début est quand même super simple.  ::trollface:: 

Par contre juste un conseil mais observe beaucoup (mais genre vraiment beaucoup) ton environnement.

----------


## Supergounou

En gros, j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


activé plusieurs bouts de stèles noires, et j'ai créé 2 faisceaux lasers qui vont en haut de la montagne. Ce soir j'ai capté comment fonctionnent les cases genre tétriminos dans le marais, j'ai quasi fini le château fort, j'ai visionné un film dans le moulin, le désert je comprends vraiment pas, me manque la fin de la cabane chinoise, me manque pas mal de trucs dans le village, j'ai tout l'est de l'île à visiter, le cargo échoué j'ai pas compris, et bien d'autres choses encore j'imagine

.

Par contre, no spoil please, pas de conseil que dalle, même juste un peu (genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


"observe l'environnement" ou comment gâcher la surprise de la découverte

) j'en veux pas je préfère tout découvrir par moi même.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ça possède une switch et ça ne joue même pas au meilleur jeu de la console  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Voez





> Tain j'ai bien fait de tenter Voez, j'ai passé le nuit dessus.



Si justement, trois jours que j'ai plus rien lancé sauf ce truc.  :Vibre:

----------


## Erkin_

> Si justement, trois jours que j'ai plus rien lancé sauf ce truc.


\o/
Ça donne quoi niveau réactivité/fluidité sur switch ? Tu as déjà testé sur iOS pour comparaison ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Non je découvre Voez sur cette console, y'a une option pour recalibrer les notes par rapport aux sons mais j'en ai pas eu besoin, ça fonctionne impec.

Par contre j'avais fait d'autres jeux de rythme sur IPad et l'écran en verre chauffait toujours au bout d'un moment, c'était désagréable sous les doigts. 
Pour la Switch c'est du plastique et en plus du fait que ce soit plus agréable au toucher j'ai pas eu ce soucis ce chauffe.

----------


## banditbandit

> Pour la Switch c'est du plastique et en plus du fait que ce soit plus agréable au toucher j'ai pas eu ce soucis ce chauffe.


Heureusement parce que le plastique quand ça chauffe, ben ça fond.  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Heureusement parce que le plastique quand ça chauffe, ben ça fond.


Pas tous les plastiques, non.

----------


## schouffy



----------


## znokiss

Terminé le Village dans The Witness, je suis un putain de génie. Le coup des couleurs dans la salle 

Spoiler Alert! 


sous les 3 différents éclairages coloré

, sans papier de notes et screens, c'est juste pas possible.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Le village central ?

Il y a une enigme dans un sous-sol à base de tonalités qui me résiste. D'ailleurs, ça plus enfin déclencher le mécanisme de la montagne m'ont fait lâcher le jeu pour le moment. Overdose je pense.

----------


## Sassanos

*Styx : Master of Shadows*

Chouette jeu d'infiltration/vol/assassinat. Les décors sont classes, le level design tout en verticalité, et en difficulté max on est vraiment qu'une petite chiure gobeline qui peut se faire écraser comme une mouche par le premier garde venu, ce qui oblige à prendre systématiquement la fuite dès qu'on est repéré. Je trouve ça très fun.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Super Mario Galaxy*

j'ai rebranché dernièrement la bonne vieille Wii à la télé du salon et je fais découvrir ce monument du jeu de plateforme à mon fils, qui a à peu près le même âge que le jeu. C'est lui qui est aux commandes les 3/4 du temps et je me contente de l'accompagner avec une wiimote, en ramassant les fragments d'étoiles et en lui filant un coup de main de temps en temps en bloquant un ennemi ou un rocher fastidieux. Un excellent système je trouve, qui semble vraiment avoir été pensé pour les papas qui veulent accompagner leur gamins sans être trop invasifs tout en participant un peu à l'aventure de leur rejeton.

Le jeu lui-même, que justement je peux analyser avec plus de recul qu'en y jouant en 1ère personne, est un petit bijou : la variété et l'originalité du gameplay et du game design, sa capacité à divertir, la partie technique qui a tiré le meilleur de la Wii, le fond musical qui est de toute beauté... Nintendo s'est surpassé avec cet épisode... vivement Odissey !

----------


## Ammoodytes

Tiens c'est une bonne idée ça ! Faudra que je le refasse avec mes gamines, d'autant qu'on vient juste de rebrancher nous aussi le Wii dans le salon (mais elles jouent à Just Dance, une manière machiavélique de s'assurer qu'elles seront suffisamment fatiguées ce soir pour aller se coucher tranquillement  ::trollface:: ).
Sinon, bien après tout le monde, je joue à *Mark of the Ninja*. J'avais essayé 2 fois sans accrocher - mais je pense surtout que j'avais d'autres jeux sur le feu et que l'effet backlog dont il était question sur un autre topic a fait son effet. Bref, au détour d'une migration de mes jeux sur un SSD dédié, je me suis souvenu que tout le monde en disait du bien de ce petit jeu et j'ai relancé.

C'est vraiment pas mal  ::lol:: . Le truc marrant c'est que j'ai vraiment essayé de jouer le ninja "ombre, pas de morts" pendant à peu près 20 mn avant de m'évertuer (ah ah) à dézinguer chaque garde que je croise pour semer la mort sur mon passage (avec le skill qui permet de les pendre aux arbres en guise d'avertissement, tant qu'à faire...). J'ai trouvé ça plus marrant #JeSuisUnMonstre  :Emo: .

----------


## Cannes

J'ai pu essayer *Steep* avec un ami en coop pendant le week end.
Bon premier constat, c'est très beau. Genre très beau, l'affichage était super et sans aucune petite chute de FPS (bon même si la texture de la glace est dégueulasse)
Et puis c'est vraiment cool ! J'ai énormément pris de plaisir avec le wingsuit à me mettre à un point très haut de la map et de m'envoler pour tout visiter, et m'imaginer faire la même chose  ::wub::  Le snowboard aussi est vraiment cool (bien que je déconseille la caméra GoPro à trop grande vitesse, préparer les sacs à vomis), la sensation de vitesse est vraiment bien. Beaucoup moins fan du ski un peu plus lent et SURTOUT DU PARACHUTE QUE J'AI PAS DU TOUT AIME PARCE QUE C'EST PAS MANIABLE. 

Sinon en gros point négatif c'est que au bout de 2/3h..ben on s'ennuie quoi. J'ai essayé (enfin on) a essayé de se divertir avec du freeride, sans challenge, c'était plus cool mais un peu lassant puis on a découvert les challenges qui sont peu ou prou les mêmes (on a un penchant tout les deux pour les quelques challenges au wingsuit, surtout celui ou on décolle de la montgolfiére  ::wub:: ) 

C'était sympa mais je pense pas l'acheter en tout cas.

----------


## FericJaggar

Même constat. Autant j'ai aimé les courses contre la montre, alors que les parcours à figures, bof, je trouve que celles-ci sont chiantes à sortir. Le snowboard est plus fun à utiliser que les ski de mon point de vue. Certains parcours de wingsuit sont durs mais démentiels, quand ils faut passer par les petites ouvertures. Le parapente est plus là pour du farniente avec découverte de panorama, j'imagine. Bilan du week-end, je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'acheter le jeu non plus, pas à ce prix-là du moins. A moins de 10 euros éventuellement.

----------


## Cannes

> *les petites ouvertures*.


 :Boom:  :Boom: 
Sérieux,j'ai refait 15 fois avant d'en passer au moins une.

10 euros il passera sous ce seuil mais dans longtemps. Si il passe entre 15 et 20 euros je pense craquer si un ami fait de même, je trouve le jeu en solo..assez chiant.

----------


## schouffy

Pareil j'y ai joué une grosse heure pendant le weekend, éclaté en plusieurs sessions car au bout de 20 minutes on s'emmerde sec.
C'est pas mauvais, mais c'est pas très intéressant.

----------


## Astasloth

> C'est vraiment pas mal . Le truc marrant c'est que j'ai vraiment essayé de jouer le ninja "ombre, pas de morts" pendant à peu près 20 mn avant de m'évertuer (ah ah) à dézinguer chaque garde que je croise pour semer la mort sur mon passage (avec le skill qui permet de les pendre aux arbres en guise d'avertissement, tant qu'à faire...). J'ai trouvé ça plus marrant #JeSuisUnMonstre .


Je suis un monstre aussi...  :Emo:  J'ai adoré semer le chaos quand j'y ai joué.
Et attends d'avoir l'évolution des fléchettes empoisonnées (si tu ne l'as pas encore)... C'est encore plus rigolo.

----------


## Nicetios

Bon ben je suis original : Zelda : BOTW. 

Meilleur.
Jeu.
Du.
Monde.

C'est tout pour moi.

----------


## Haelnak

Until Dawn, à 4. C'est marrant.

----------


## Groufac

*Mass Effect*, le premier. J'avais jamais fait, j'avais envie de space opera, il y a de la pub pour le nouveau en ce moment et j'ai un pote qui me rabat les oreilles avec la saga depuis un moment.
Premier constat c'est assez moche: les textures bavent de partout, il y a que les skybox qui s'en sortent bien, et au bout d'une heure ça me gonfle parce qu'il manque pas grand chose pour que ce soit correct. 20 minutes plus tard un mod HD est installé et c'est tout de suite vachement mieux (les persos & fringues surtout, sur lesquels ça zoom dans les dialogues).

Là je dois en être à une 20aine d'heure. L'univers est bien foutu et bien présenté, l'histoire se laisse suivre avec plaisir, les persos sont assez réussis même si ce sont des archétypes classiques.
Je joue en VF et il y a un bon boulot sur ce point. Les dialogues interactifs sont pas mal, assez fluides même si parfois t'as l'impression que t'as pas vraiment ton mot à dire. Voire pire, un coup j'ai voulu dire à quelqu'un de se calmer et je lui ai foutu une balle dans la tête dans la scène suivante. J'ai peut être mal lu.

Les combats par contre c'est vraiment moyen  :tired:  C'est mou, j'ai peut être pas pris la bonne classe ( j'ai "Soldat", le truc par défaut, justement pour éviter le mauvais choix initial). Les autres classes ont l'air d’avoir des capacités rigolotes mais moi pas  ::'(: .
Mais surtout c'est le coup des stats qui changent la précision du viseur qui est bien chiant. La première fois que j'ai mis en joue avec le sniper ...  :Vibre:  Tain  :Boom:  Je pige vraiment pas pourquoi ils se sont dit que c'était une idée à garder.
Sinon l'inventaire est particulièrement pénible à utiliser, en plus les modifs de l'équipement reviennent surtout à mettre à tout le monde des armes++ qui font plus de dégâts et des armures++ avec plus de bouclier, du coup on passe beaucoup de temps dans les menus pour un résultat assez basique. Y a que le choix des munitions qui semble un peu plus intéressant.

Malgré tout ça va: ces défauts ne m'empêchent pas de prendre plaisir sur ce space op'.



Nan c'est vraiment toute la partie _exploration_ qui est le ratage complet: 
Sur la carte galactique ça se résume juste à cliquer partout pour être sûr de pas rater une planète. Bon c'est naze mais on y passe pas non plus trop de temps. Forcément y a aussi des collectibles à trouver un peu partout  :Lime:  J'ai déjà fait Assassin's Creed donc non merci.Quand tu te ballades dans les villes à deux à l'heure avec un perso louuurd je trouve ça carrément désagréable, ça donne vraiment pas envie d'aller chercher les coffres planqués dans les coins ou de découvrir les zones. Bordel il y a même une touche sprint mais elle marche qu'en combat gniiiiii. Et puis ces put**ns d'ascenseurs interminables  :Splash: Enfin viennent les surfaces de planètes ... Ce moment gênant  ::O:  T'as l'impression qu'il t'ont filé un proto de pré-prod qu'ils avaient jamais envisagé d'implémenter. La physique retenue pour le Mako est chelou mais surtout ils ont même pas joué avec ça, ils auraient pu proposé des gravités différentes d'un astre à l'autre, des passages un peu "plateforme" ou assez technique de franchissement d'obstacle qui demandent de se réveiller un peu... Y a même un jump qui sert littéralement à rien! Et puis niveau remplissage des zones  :WTF:  3-4 point d’intérêts qui sont déjà affichés sur une carte carrée, aucune spécificité topographiques, tu peux tout faire plus ou moins en ligne droite ... Autant filer un couloir!
D'ailleurs les passages les plus intéressants les moins nuls en Mako sont dans des zones en couloirs, le reste j'ai vraiment l'impression de perdre mon temps en enfonçant la touche "avancer" jusqu'au prochain.



Y avait peut être des limitations liées aux console mais à ce moment là autant ne pas proposer cette dimension "exploratoire" si ça ne fonctionne pas (et c'est un gars qui aime les simulateurs de randos façon Skyrim qui dit ça). En plus c'est pas anodin en terme de temps de jeu ces séquences Mako sur les planètes.

Bref l'histoire se laisse bien suivre mais j'ai l'impression que tout le côté "visite" du jeu essaie de me mettre des bâtons dans le roues. C'est con d'avoir un univers intriguant mais de faire chier le joueur qui a envie de s'y intéresser.

Je vais le finir je pense quand même, j'ai envie de voir la fin ce qui est assez rare dans un JV. Par contre je sais pas trop si j’enchaînerai, faudra que je vérifie avant que cette tartine de défauts est quand même nettoyée.

----------


## Supergounou

> Terminé le Village dans The Witness, je suis un putain de génie. Le coup des couleurs dans la salle 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sous les 3 différents éclairages coloré
> 
> , sans papier de notes et screens, c'est juste pas possible.


Perso j'ai le crayon fou dans ce jeu, déjà plus de 10 pages de gribouillis divers.

Pour ma part, je progresse doucement mais surement. En gros, me reste 

Spoiler Alert! 


le village, la fin de la scierie, des cabanes dans les arbres et de la maison chinoise. Et le désert et le cargo échoué, mais là je comprends vraiment pas pour l'instant

.

----------


## Ruadir

> Je vais le finir je pense quand même, j'ai envie de voir la fin ce qui est assez rare dans un JV. Par contre je sais pas trop si j’enchaînerai, faudra que je lise quelques tests avant pour vérifier si cette tartine de défauts est quand même nettoyée.


Oui, ME2 est plus fluide dans sa narration et ses missions. 
Il n'y a plus d'exploration en mako mais des missions secondaires plus linéaires.
Le gameplay est également plus agréable et bien moins mollasson.
Les personnages sont plus travaillés que dans le premier.

Ahh et merci de dire que la VF est bonne ! ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Groufac

> Oui, ME2 est plus fluide dans sa narration et ses missions. 
> Il n'y a plus d'exploration en mako mais des missions secondaires plus linéaires.
> Le gameplay est également plus agréable et bien moins mollasson.
> Les personnages sont plus travaillés que dans le premier.
> 
> Ahh et merci de dire que la VF est bonne ! ça fait plaisir.


Tu me vend du rêve là  ::o:  Mon pote m'avait dit que le 2 c'était le pire  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Tu me vend du rêve là  Mon pote m'avait dit que le 2 c'était le pire


Clairement pas. S'il y a un épisode plus faiblard, c'est le dernier opus. Lequel se rattrape bien après un départ qui laisse craindre le pire tant on fait dans le gros cliché.

----------


## Ruadir

> Tu me vend du rêve là  Mon pote m'avait dit que le 2 c'était le pire


Il est plus orienté action et il y a pas mal d’éléments de gameplay du premier qui passe à la trappe : l'inventaire, la conduite du Mako, la surchauffe des armes.
En revanche il gagne en mise en scène et en narration je trouve.

Honnêtement, il y a pas mal de gens dans mon entourage qui ont trouvé le 1 sympathique mais lourdingue et qui sont vraiment rentré dans l'univers grâce à ME2.

Perso, pour le 2, je lui reproche d'avoir une intrigue principale un poil trop courte mais c'est contrebalancé par les dialogues, le background et les personnages qui sont parmi les meilleurs de la trilogie. Et puis il y a le scanner que je trouve chiant mais il est un minimum obligatoire pour améliorer le vaisseau et réussir la mission suicide.
Après j'ai connu un ami qui aimait bien le scanner et qui se sentait obligé d'épuisé chaque planète de chaque système de la carte galactique.

Pour le 3 : c'est le meilleur en terme de mise en scène et de gameplay mais c'est le moins bon en terme d'écriture (enfin ça se discute)...même si il reste sacrément épique et prenant dans sa globalité. ME3 est très réussi niveau ambiance de fin du monde je trouve.
En revanche, je confirme les dires de Baalim : l'introduction dans le système Solaire du 3 est abominable : Le doublage est à coté de la plaque, la mise en scène est paresseuse, les dialogues pro-militaristes sont clichés au possible et en plus les textures sont moches. Mais c'est juste la première heure de jeu.

Perso, quand je fais un run ME, je m’accroche souvent pour faire le premier à 100%...ce n'est pas le cas du 2, ni du 3.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ruadir a raison, voilà.

----------


## Illynir

Je fais la trilogie en ce moment et pour l'instant j'ai fini le un et le deux et c'est vrai que j'ai préféré le deux. Plus directe dans son approche, moins de truc lourd (à part le scanner qui est de la merde, d'ailleurs j'ai mis un mod pour) après c'est quand même vachement couloirisé, un peu trop à mon goût et on délaisse complètement le côté explo que j'aimais bien avec le premier même si le mako était naze, heureusement il y a quelques hubs sympa. On verra ce que ça donne pour le troisième du coup vu que je vais le lancer bientôt. 

En revanche autant je trouve la VF potable autant j'ai trouvé quand même très souvent un manque d'implication des doubleurs ce qui est très gênant, d'ailleurs j'ai vérifié sur youtube certaines scènes que je trouvais un peu ridicule en FR (manque d'émotion ou voix monocorde principalement) par la même scène en VO et sérieusement il n'y a pas photo, par contre la voix de Shepard est bien meilleur en VF je trouve...

Cela dit je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour en être à 20 H et ne pas avoir fini le jeu, j'ai torché le jeu à 100% DLC inclus en 12 heures...  :Emo: 

A titre d'info j'ai mis 30 heures pour ME 2 DLC Inclus, donc vu ton rythme tu en aura pour 50/60 heures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kelexel

*Life Is strange*
apres avoir fait le batman de Telltale avec mon fils, je me suis dis que je me ferais bien celui-ci, vu les bonnes critiques.

Bah pour l'instant, apres 2 sessions de jeu, j'ai beaucoup de mal à tenir, j'en suis toujours au premier épisode. J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu de petite adolescente de 14 ans avec des soucis de ouf genre *insérer une série générique de meuf moisie genre the vampire diaries". ) Je viens de chopper Chloé, on arrive chez elle, mission : trouver le CD à mettre dans la chaîne Hifi avec une tonne de truc à lire pas du tout intéressant. (faisant suite à quelques énigme du genre trouver la clef usb dans sa chambre...). Je ne parlerai pas des problèmes de "t'es plus ma copine" parcequ'on est dans un jeu se plaçant dans un environnement d'adolescente (de séries télé).

LE personnage fait des réflexions bizarre : exemple, à un moment une de ses copines se fait engueuler par le gardien. 2 choix : soit prendre en photo ou intervenir. Précédemment, j'avais balancé le petit connard qui avait un flingue et qui menaçait Chloé dans les chiottes, le proviseur pense ouvertement que je mens. Du coup, je me dis que la bonne pratique est d'avoir des preuves et je prend une tof. Bon bah sa copine te chie à la gueule, le perso joue la victime en disant qu'il aurait du intervenir... ok, donc en fait vous ne tirez AUCUN enseignement de ce qui s'est passé 10 min plus tot... donc à on affaire à des débiles. 

Ca va être compliqué d'aller plus loin si le jeu n'offre rien de particulier ; pour l'instant les enigmes sont faciles (mais logique), les dialogues sont soporifiques, les situations déjà vues, bref je vois pas ce que l'on veut me vendre.

----------


## furioso306

*Warhammer 40,000: sanctus Reach*

Marre de bouger vos space wolf irl chez votre adversaire, Sanctus Reach peut régler votre problème. C'est du classique, ça se joue comme du X-com et ça marche bien. 

Campagne space wolf, deux faction seulement en grosse bataille (wolf et Orks). Un choix assez conséquent d'unité (je crois qu'il y a tout, niveau liste d'armée)
Seul bémol on peu pas les customs. A la place, ils prennent des level et gagne des compétences.
Le prix est assez costaud pour ce qu'il propose, mais l'expérience est similaire au partie IRL (avec du son et des Titans). Vraiment sympa.
Hâte de savoir si DLC avec nouvelle faction il y aura.

----------


## Groufac

> Je fais la trilogie en ce moment et pour l'instant j'ai fini le un et le deux et c'est vrai que j'ai préféré le deux. Plus directe dans son approche, moins de truc lourd (à part le scanner qui est de la merde, d'ailleurs j'ai mis un mod pour) après c'est quand même vachement couloirisé, un peu trop à mon goût et on délaisse complètement le côté explo que j'aimais bien avec le premier même si le mako était naze, heureusement il y a quelques hubs sympa. On verra ce que ça donne pour le troisième du coup vu que je vais le lancer bientôt.


Ok ça me motivé à essayer une fois celui à fini. Dommage pour l'explo mise de côté mais d'un autre côté si c'était pour refaire celle du 1 ils pouvait effectivement s'en passer  ::ninja:: 



> Cela dit je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour en être à 20 H et ne pas avoir fini le jeu, j'ai torché le jeu à 100% DLC inclus en 12 heures... 
> 
> A titre d'info j'ai mis 30 heures pour ME 2 DLC Inclus, donc vu ton rythme tu en aura pour 50/60 heures.


 ::o: 
J'ai vérifié je suis à 18h sur ma partie.
Après les 10 premières heures de jeu j'ai vraiment poncé les zones que je visitais (genre à chercher les points d’intérêt masqués et tout  :ouaiouai: ), que ce soit les surfaces de planètes, les dialogues, coffres planqués etc. Et puis j'ai du me rendre à l'évidence, cette partie était raté, du coup j'avance plus vite maintenant et c'est mieux.

Mais j'ai pas encore fini l'histoire.
Du coup ça me fait un peu peur pour le 2  ::O:

----------


## znokiss

> *Mass Effect*, le premier. 
> Sur la carte galactique ça se résume juste à cliquer partout pour être sûr de pas rater une planète. Bon c'est naze mais on y passe pas non plus trop de temps. Forcément y a aussi des collectibles à trouver un peu partout  J'ai déjà fait Assassin's Creed donc non merci.Et puis ces put**ns d'ascenseurs interminables


La communauté à pensé à toi : y'a un mod pour les ascenseurs.

----------


## Zerger

*Crypt of the Necrodancer*

3eme reprise du jeu et cette fois-ci, c'est la bonne, j'ai réussi à passer les niveaux 2 et 3  ::lol:: 
Au final, plutot que de gaspiller ses diamants dans tous les objets à débloquer, j'ai l'impression qu'il suffit de monter les coeurs et de débloquer les armes à distance pour que les runs soient bien plus faciles.
Genre le 3eme niveau, je me faisais dérouiller sévère, je suis aller voir le diamantaire, j'ai pris un arc +2 et j'ai réussi le run finger in the nose.
Par contre, même si certains persos ont l'air marrant, je pense pas que j'aurais le courage de refaire le jeu en boucle avec tous... on verra bien...

----------


## wiotts

> même si certains persos ont l'air marrant


Je les aime tous.
Sauf Monk. C'est dommage car il faut finir avec lui pour débloquer les suivants...




> je suis aller voir le diamantaire, j'ai pris un arc +2 et j'ai réussi le run finger in the nose


Bon courage avec Aria :P

----------


## Zerger

C'est justement Monk qui avait l'air sympa je trouve  ::P:

----------


## Aza

> Bon ben je suis original : Zelda : BOTW. 
> 
> Meilleur.
> Jeu.
> Du.
> Monde.
> 
> C'est tout pour moi.


Bah non, on sait tous que c'est MGS1.
Mais bien envie de me prendre une Swift juste pour ce jeu, j'en entends que du bien ! 
Mais 300 boules pour un seul jeu ça m'embête un peu :s

----------


## Sylvine

Une Swift à 300 boules ça va.

----------


## FrousT

> Bon ben je suis original : Zelda : BOTW. 
> 
> Meilleur.
> Jeu.
> Du.
> Monde.
> 
> C'est tout pour moi.


Oui.

Mais pour faire le pisse vinaigre, le jeu est globalement parfait, visuellement très propre, les effets de lumières sont sublime, mais putain par moment les distances d'affichages et les textures dégueulasse ça fait vraiment de la peine, on voit que techniquement c'est pas parfait et ça fait bien chié...  :Facepalm: 

C'est tout pour moi.

----------


## Illynir

> La communauté à pensé à toi : y'a un mod pour les ascenseurs.


Je l'avais mis, c'est peut être pour ça du coup que j'ai mis que 12 H.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement avec le mod les ascenseurs ne m'ont pas vraiment gêné en effet.

D'ailleurs il y a la même chose sur ME 2, pas pour les ascenseurs mais pour les vidéos qui se lancent lors d'un chargement, le jeu à la super bonne idée d'attendre la fin de sa vidéo avant de nous remettre dans le jeu même si on a un SSD et que le chargement est fini depuis belle lurette (instantanément quasiment en fait...)  :Facepalm:  ICI !

@Froust: EN 4K ça passe mieux quand même, bientôt, oh oui bientôt.  ::trollface::

----------


## Euklif

> Les personnages sont plus travaillés que dans le premier.


Mouif. Vraiment mouif. Je préfère laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargement le coté plus "normaux" des persos du premier. Mention spéciale à la pisseuse chauve trop méchante t'as vu...
Sinon j'ai vraiment pas aimé apprécié le scan. Et le coté plus "intimiste" du jeu, où on se transforme en babysitter jusqu'au climax. Ouais, on biberonne et quand on se dit que ça part enfin, pouf, "la suite au prochain épisode !". Puis on avait assez d'elfe bleue dans le premier, c'était pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche juste parce que la terre entière a aimé les boobs bleue.

Bref, a part la partie shoot moins caca (encore que la disparition de la surchauffe m'avait un peu chagriné), j'ai trouvé que la licence avait pas mal perdu de son charme dans cet épisode...

Et sinon, je joue a Zestiria : un tales très fréquentable contrairement à ce que j'ai lu un peu partout.

----------


## Groufac

> La communauté à pensé à toi : y'a un mod pour les ascenseurs.


 ::love::  Merci
J'avais pas trop creusé les mods à part le patch HD parce que j'avais pas envie d'y passer trop de temps, mais du coup c'est une sacrée bonne nouvelle.




> Je l'avais mis, c'est peut être pour ça du coup que j'ai mis que 12 H.


Ah mais c'est tout à fait possible  ::o:  Ces machins sont interminables.

----------


## Ruadir

> Mouif. Vraiment mouif. Je préfère laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargement le coté plus "normaux" des persos du premier. Mention spéciale à la pisseuse chauve trop méchante t'as vu...
> Sinon j'ai vraiment pas aimé apprécié le scan. Et le coté plus "intimiste" du jeu, où on se transforme en babysitter jusqu'au climax. Ouais, on biberonne et quand on se dit que ça part enfin, pouf, "la suite au prochain épisode !". Puis on avait assez d'elfe bleue dans le premier, c'était pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche juste parce que la terre entière a aimé les boobs bleue.
> 
> Bref, a part la partie shoot moins caca (encore que la disparition de la surchauffe m'avait un peu chagriné), j'ai trouvé que la licence avait pas mal perdu de son charme dans cet épisode...


Ben oui Mouif. Les personnages sont plus travaillés que dans le premier. Après tu peux ne pas les aimer. 
Perso je trouve ceux du premier sympathiques mais sans plus. Wrex et Garrus mis à part, je trouve les personnages un peu fades notamment Tali, Liara et Kaidan.

----------


## Euklif

Ben en même temps, tout tourne autour d'eux. Notre mission, c'est littéralement de panser les plaies de nos petits soldats, c'est pas hyper dur de faire quelque chose avec ça.
Ceux du second ne sont que des caricatures de badasserie, même Liara la timide à eu le droit à son coté soldat de l'ombre trop rebelle. Sortie du toubib et de Légion (Garus et Tali étant dans le prolongement de ce que l'on avait dans le premier), je ne les trouve pas très recherché perso. La copie de Wrex/Jack/l'alter égo de Kaidan/Maman Elfe et même Liara ne sont que des badass avec un petit cœur brisé. Développé oui, et c'est normal compte tenu de l'orientation de la narration sur cette épisode, mais c'est tout amha... Après, c'est aussi vrai qu'il s'agit d'un ressenti perso mais j'tenais quand même à le partager, histoire qu'il sache dans quoi il est susceptible de s'embarquer.

----------


## Kelexel

> Oui.
> 
> Mais pour faire le pisse vinaigre, le jeu est globalement parfait, visuellement très propre, les effets de lumières sont sublime, mais putain par moment les distances d'affichages et les textures dégueulasse ça fait vraiment de la peine, on voit que techniquement c'est pas parfait et ça fait bien chié... 
> 
> C'est tout pour moi.


Je regarde mon fils y jouer.

La lumiere est... bon... ok, le gamma est a burne mais c'est stylé c'est ca? La map est assez vide, ya 3 brins d''herbe... Je sors d'une année passé sur TW3 et ses addon, j'ai un peu pitié pour Zelda. C'est cheap quand même. Ca aurait pu etre un jeu de ouf ya 10 ans mais la, vu ce qui existe bon c'est mignon je dis pas mais techniquement c'est pas fou.

----------


## Illynir

L’intérêt est peut être dans le gameplay...

----------


## Ruadir

> Ben en même temps, tout tourne autour d'eux. Notre mission, c'est littéralement de panser les plaies de nos petits soldats, c'est pas hyper dur de faire quelque chose avec ça.
> Ceux du second ne sont que des caricatures de badasserie, même Liara la timide à eu le droit à son coté soldat de l'ombre trop rebelle. Sortie du toubib et de Légion (Garus et Tali étant dans le prolongement de ce que l'on avait dans le premier), je ne les trouve pas très recherché perso. La copie de Wrex/Jack/l'alter égo de Kaidan/Maman Elfe et même Liara ne sont que des badass avec un petit cœur brisé. Développé oui, et c'est normal compte tenu de l'orientation de la narration sur cette épisode, mais c'est tout amha... Après, c'est aussi vrai qu'il s'agit d'un ressenti perso mais j'tenais quand même à le partager, histoire qu'il sache dans quoi il est susceptible de s'embarquer.


Oui donc il y a pas de débat sur le développement des personnages quoi. 
Après je ne trouve pas que ce sont des caricatures, plutôt des archétypes comme ceux de ME1.
Il n'y a aucun personnage que je déteste réellement dans la saga Mass effect. Je critique Kaidan mais j'aime bien son aspect "normal" et son engagement humaniste. Je ne supporte pas le personnage de Asheley dans ses convictions et sa pensée mais j'aime l'originalité de sa présence. 
Liara avait un coté nunuche et demoiselle en détresse sans aucun background dans ME1 mais le personnage évolue tout le long de la trilogie donc bon.
Il reste Tali que je trouve globalement plate dans l'ensemble de la saga.
Enfin bref, nous n'allons pas épiloguer là-dessus.

Bon sinon j'ai commencé à jouer a *Paladins*, le fps-moba F2P et...je m’éclate bien dessus. Comme quoi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Tu vas faire pleurer Sylvine.. de joie

----------


## Sylvine

Ba tiens, vu qu'on en parle, moi je commence à me lasser de Paladins.
Je fais toujours une partie ou deux par jour, mais c'est plus par inertie qu'autre chose (et parce que j'ai toujours pas trouvé de remplaçant), je pense faire une pause et reprendre quand ils auront rajouté un nouveau perso qui m’intéresse.

Il m'a fallu beaucoup plus de temps que prévu (Steam m'indique 165 heures, mais on peut au moins enlever le tiers vu le temps passé à attendre une partie en classé), mais j'ai bien fini par ressentir cette lassitude que j'avais vu venir quand j'ai commencé.
Ça m'avait fait un choc quand j'ai relancé Titanfall il y a quelques jours, Paladins et Rainbow Six (qui arrive en bout de course aussi pour moi) m'ont complétement rouillé, j'en chiais à garder une cible pas très mobile dans mon viseur tout en sautillant partout.

Du coup je maintiens, Overwatch (qui est encore plus rigide dans son concept) va bientôt être déserté, l'ajout de contenu ne fera que retarder l'inévitable.

----------


## FrousT

> Je regarde mon fils y jouer.
> 
> La lumiere est... bon... ok, le gamma est a burne mais c'est stylé c'est ca? La map est assez vide, ya 3 brins d''herbe... Je sors d'une année passé sur TW3 et ses addon, j'ai un peu pitié pour Zelda. C'est cheap quand même. Ca aurait pu etre un jeu de ouf ya 10 ans mais la, vu ce qui existe bon c'est mignon je dis pas mais techniquement c'est pas fou.


C'est tout le reste qui défonce, visuellement c'est propre mais si on s'attarde sur les graphismes par moment c'est grave décevant dégueulasse, du coup le jeu mérite seulement 19/20  ::sad::

----------


## ziafab

Bon, je viens de commencer *Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3*.
Je suis un gros fan des épisodes 2D précédents sur console (et de mugen en passant). Et bah, cet épisode 3 est assez étrange. Déjà au niveau graphisme, c'est entre la 2D et la 3D. Pas version cell shading mais autre chose... J'arrive pas à définir. Mais ça passe.



Niveau gameplay, c'est spécial. 3 persos par joueurs (avec changement ou sidekicks moves), pleins de combos spéciaux, mais seulement 3 boutons de frappe (+1 pour coup spécial). Ce qui fait qu'on retrouve des coups connus et archi-connus dans les autres opus... mais pas tous.
À côté de ça, il y a plein de modes de jeux online ou local, avec des decks de cartes qui procurent des avantages en match, tout ça, tout ça... J'ai jamais été fan de ce genre de truc mais puisqu'on peut ne pas les utiliser, comme on dit, ça a le mérite d'exister...  

Dernière chose : il y a des persos (marvel surtout car je focalise dessus à mort) qu'on avait jamais vu dans la franchise et ça, c'est vraiment plaisant. Ah, et le fan que je suis a enfin droit à de vrais costumes alternatifs et ça c'est top.

Voilà, pas de quoi se taper le cul par terre mais bien sympa pour se faire plaisir de temps en temps avec un MvsC tout nouveau.

----------


## Zerger

Il doit pas avoir l'air con Ryu avec ses pauvres boules de feu quand tu vois que certains persos peuvent arroser tout l'écran  ::P:

----------


## ziafab

Ah, mais lui aussi peut arroser tout l'écran en une grande gerbe de "feu"... Non, non, tous les persos ont des coups spéciaux qui font mal de loin...
Le truc aussi, c'est qu'on a de nouveau des persos très petits, ce qui leur permet d'éviter la plupart des coups des autres persos. Moi, j'aime bien, ça permet de varier les stratégies.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je regarde mon fils y jouer.
> 
> La lumiere est... bon... ok, le gamma est a burne mais c'est stylé c'est ca? La map est assez vide, ya 3 brins d''herbe... Je sors d'une année passé sur TW3 et ses addon, j'ai un peu pitié pour Zelda. C'est cheap quand même. Ca aurait pu etre un jeu de ouf ya 10 ans mais la, vu ce qui existe bon c'est mignon je dis pas mais techniquement c'est pas fou.



Tu compares un jeu WiiU avec un jeu PC/One/PS4...Évidemment que c'est en retard techniquement, mais pour de la WiiU, ça claque.

----------


## Nono

Outre la puissante brute, c'est une question de direction artistique aussi. Ce serait comme dire que les textures de Witness ou TF2 sont trop minimalistes... Bah non, c'est fait exprès.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Outre la puissante brute, c'est une question de direction artistique aussi. Ce serait comme dire que les textures de Witness ou TF2 sont trop minimalistes... Bah non, c'est fait exprès.


Ouais enfin la direction artistique est quand même souvent orientée par la capacité technique du studio ou de la plateforme. Je ne crois pas que les gens adorent le pixel art au point d'en vouloir dans tous les jeux, mais c'est un cache misère acceptable pour beaucoup de développeurs sans moyens de prod. Et encore, beaucoup de graphistes ne cachent pas qu'ils considèrent que c'est de la merde. 

Même si ce Zelda n'a certes pas manqué de moyen de prod, je pense que la direction artistique est au moins autant un choix qu'un compromis face à la plateforme de développement.

Cela étant à titre personnel, avoir un jeu de cette ampleur avec un monde plus onirique et moins standardisé que sur les jeux AAA américains, faut avouer que faiblesse technique ou pas, ça fait du bien aux yeux.

----------


## Zerger

> Je ne crois pas que les gens adorent le pixel art au point d'en vouloir dans tous les jeux


Je plaide coupable, je kiffe les DA pixélisées  ::unsure:: 
D'ailleurs, quand je feuillete un CPC, je m'arrête toujours par réflexe sur les screens de jeux pixélisés pour lire les tests

----------


## Arckalypse

> Je plaide coupable, je kiffe les DA pixélisées 
> D'ailleurs, quand je feuillete un CPC, je m'arrête toujours par réflexe sur les screens de jeux pixélisés pour lire les tests


C'est de la perversion, de la maladie mentale.

----------


## Zerger

On s'immerge plus facilement dans les choses qu'on discerne moins bien  ::P:  
Alors que dans les beaux jeux en 3D, le moindre défaut de texture nous saute à la gueule.

----------


## Arckalypse

> On s'immerge plus facilement dans les choses qu'on discerne moins bien  
> Alors que dans les beaux jeux en 3D, le moindre défaut de texture nous saute à la gueule.


C'est certain et j'ai rien contre le pixel art, c'est juste que ça commence un peu à se voir que c'est d'avantage un choix technique (budget, capacité de développement) qu'un choix artistique délibéré. 

Cela étant je reconnais que ça évite à beaucoup de jeu la comparaison frontale avec une concurrence mieux doté, mais si ils pouvaient varier leurs approches "artistique", ce serait quand même pas mal, parceque là on tourne un peu en rond...

----------


## Supergounou

> Cela étant je reconnais que ça évite à beaucoup de jeu la comparaison frontale avec une concurrence mieux doté, mais si ils pouvaient varier leurs approches "artistique", ce serait quand même pas mal, parceque là on tourne un peu en rond...


 ::huh:: 

Rarement lu un truc aussi absurde, le pixel art c'est une technique, tu peux avoir plein de directions artistiques différentes faites via ce procédé. Ce serait comme de dire "tous les jeux qui se rapprochent du photoréalistes (genre tous les AAA donc), c'est les même, on tourne un peu en rond là".

----------


## Arckalypse

> Rarement lu un truc aussi absurde, le pixel art c'est une technique, tu peux avoir plein de directions artistiques différentes faites via ce procédé. Ce serait comme de dire "tous les jeux qui se rapprochent du photoréalistes (genre tous les AAA donc), c'est les même, on tourne un peu en rond là".


Mais je suis aussi d'accord pour dire que les représentations réalistes sont sureprésentées dans la production des jeux AAA. Raison pour laquelle je disais que ce Zelda, faiblesse technique ou pas, faisait du bien aux yeux.

Un The Witcher 3 pour moi c'est visuellement banal mais techniquement réussi.

----------


## Nono

> Ouais enfin la direction artistique est quand même souvent orientée par la capacité technique du studio ou de la plateforme.


Je suis complètement d'accord.
Mais parfois partir sur un style épuré occasionne des trucs mémorables. un Team Fortress 2 qui se baserait sur le design d'Half-Life 2 ou de Counterstrike GO, même avec des textures ultra réalistes, ça aurait été dommage. Pourtant Valve en avait les moyens.
Un Witness avec la jungle luxuriante de Crysis, mais sans toutes ces couleurs choupinettes, et on serait passé graphiquement à côté de quelque chose de magnifique (outre le fait que ces couleurs ont probablement une réelle utilité, je ne sais pas je n'y ai pas joué).

Le "simple mais beau" n'oblige pas nécessairement de tout faire en pixel art non plus.

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais je suis aussi d'accord pour dire que les représentations réalistes sont sureprésentées dans la production des jeux AAA. Raison pour laquelle je disais que ce Zelda, faiblesse technique ou pas, faisait du bien aux yeux.
> 
> Un The Witcher 3 pour moi c'est visuellement banal mais techniquement réussi.


Ok vu comme ça je comprends, ça se défend. Mais du coup, tu proposes quoi comme techniques artistiques? Parce que tout se ressemble au final, si on enlève le pixel art et le pseudo réalisme, il ne reste plus grand chose.

----------


## Sylvine

> si on enlève le pixel art et le pseudo réalisme, il ne reste plus grand chose.


Ba si quand même, surtout que là tu donnes un genre 2D et un 3D.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ok vu comme ça je comprends, ça se défend. Mais du coup, tu proposes quoi comme techniques artistiques? Parce que tout se ressemble au final, si on enlève le pixel art et le pseudo réalisme, il ne reste plus grand chose.


Bah Team Fortress 2, tu le classes dans quoi ? et Trine, Ori and the Blind Forest, Limbo, Superhot, Astroneer ?

----------


## Supergounou

Style dessin animé/BD, très original (sauf pour Superhot). Finalement, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a très peu de styles graphiques différents (on peut y ajouter le voxel à la limite), et encore moins de styles propre au médium, comme l'est le pixelart. Du coup, quitte à faire le blasé sur une technique, autant le faire sur toutes.

----------


## Sylvine

La différence c'est que le pixel art c'est moche.  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs dans le genre nostalgique, j'aimerais plus de jeux dans un rendu genre 32 bits/low poly, un peu ce qu'on obtient en émulant un jeu PS1 (modèles peu détaillés, textures basses résolutions, mais le tout en HD/60FPS, et sans les glitchs dégueulasses de texture et la distance de vue ridicule).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> La différence c'est que le pixel art c'est moche. 
> 
> D'ailleurs dans le genre nostalgique, j'aimerais plus de jeux dans un rendu genre 32 bits/low poly, un peu ce qu'on obtient en émulant un jeu PS1 (modèles peu détaillés, textures basses résolutions, mais le tout en HD/60FPS, et sans les glitchs dégueulasses de texture et la distance de vue ridicule).


Bah du coup c'est le rendu de la Nintendo 64 que tu veux. (Les jeux PS1 même avec les émulateurs les plus récents ils ont encore beaucoup de problèmes de warping et autres à cause de la manière étrange qu'avait cette console de gérer la 3D)



Mine de rien c'est un style qui passe plutôt bien l'épreuve du temps, surtout quand tu vois la tête des jeux les plus avancés de la console:

----------


## FrousT

> D'ailleurs dans le genre nostalgique, j'aimerais plus de jeux dans un rendu genre 32 bits/low poly, un peu ce qu'on obtient en émulant un jeu PS1 (modèles peu détaillés, textures basses résolutions, mais le tout en HD/60FPS, et sans les glitchs dégueulasses de texture et la distance de vue ridicule).


Oué Paladins quoi.

----------


## Mrvince

> Ba tiens, vu qu'on en parle, moi je commence à me lasser de Paladins.
> Je fais toujours une partie ou deux par jour, mais c'est plus par inertie qu'autre chose (et parce que j'ai toujours pas trouvé de remplaçant), je pense faire une pause et reprendre quand ils auront rajouté un nouveau perso qui m’intéresse.
> 
> Il m'a fallu beaucoup plus de temps que prévu (Steam m'indique 165 heures, mais on peut au moins enlever le tiers vu le temps passé à attendre une partie en classé), mais j'ai bien fini par ressentir cette lassitude que j'avais vu venir quand j'ai commencé.
> Ça m'avait fait un choc quand j'ai relancé Titanfall il y a quelques jours, Paladins et Rainbow Six (qui arrive en bout de course aussi pour moi) m'ont complétement rouillé, j'en chiais à garder une cible pas très mobile dans mon viseur tout en sautillant partout.
> 
> Du coup je maintiens, Overwatch (qui est encore plus rigide dans son concept) va bientôt être déserté, l'ajout de contenu ne fera que retarder l'inévitable.


À un moment j'ai cru que c'était le topic des confessions intimes...  ::trollface:: 

Perdre 165h de sa vie sur paladins puis prédire la désertion d'overwatch, un peu de sérieux stp...
Y a déjà plein de streamers qui sont bien au delà des 500 heures sur OW, bref...  ::P:

----------


## Catel

> La différence c'est que le pixel art c'est moche. 
> 
> D'ailleurs dans le genre nostalgique, j'aimerais plus de jeux dans un rendu genre 32 bits/low poly, un peu ce qu'on obtient en émulant un jeu PS1 (modèles peu détaillés, textures basses résolutions, mais le tout en HD/60FPS, et sans les glitchs dégueulasses de texture et la distance de vue ridicule).


J'ai exactement le jeu que tu cherches.




Hideux pile comme tu le désires.



Et en plus il a été financé sur Kickstarter.

Life is so great.

----------


## Nono

Je joue au jeu du je t'aime / je te déteste avec *Aquaria*. Et en ce moment, c'est plutôt la deuxième solution :

- Les abysses c'est super moche et super vide. A part la baleine, il n'y a absolument rien d'intéressant. Mais c'est un passage obligatoire vers plein d'autres lieux, alors pfffffffffff....
- Pour voir quelque chose dans les abysses, il faut spammer la touche B toutes les 3 secondes. Tuez moi.
- A droite des abysses, on a accès à un monde de glace assez vaste, mais au final encore plus vide et inintéressant. Y'a absolument rien à en tirer pour avancer dans le jeu.
- Sinon, les abysses débouchent sur deux passages clos, et je ne suis pas équipé pour les ouvrir. En regardant la soluce, il semblerait qu'il me manque un buddy, qui se trouve à l'exact opposé de la map, dans une pauvre cave absolument pas marquée comme un donjon ou quelque chose d'important.

Je suis trop avancé pour renoncer maintenant, mais je pense que n'importe quel être humain normal aurait lâché l'affaire.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah du coup c'est le rendu de la Nintendo 64 que tu veux.


Nan, j'aime pas le rendu de la 64, c'est flou.




> (Les jeux PS1 même avec les émulateurs les plus récents  ils ont encore beaucoup de problèmes de warping et autres à cause de la  manière étrange qu'avait cette console de gérer la 3D)


Nan, ça y'a quelqu'un qui en avait parlé dans le topic des news récemment, y'a je sais plus quel émulateur qui faisait des miracles de ce coté.

Mais je disais 32 bits comme ça, là je joue à Phantasy Star Online (pour rester dans le sujet) et j'aime bien le rendu.
C’est cette vidéo qui m'a donné envie de m'y remettre.






> J'ai exactement le jeu que tu cherches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hideux pile comme tu le désires.
> 
> http://copper-dreams.com/global/img/...creenshot4.png
> 
> ...


 :Gerbe: 




> Y a déjà plein de streamers qui sont bien au delà des 500 heures sur OW, bref...


Y'a bien des gens qui ont finit Witcher 3 ou The Witness.  ::XD::

----------


## Kelexel

> L’intérêt est peut être dans le gameplay...



Mon gamin se faisait un run de Windwaker HD, donc je suis en plein dedans (pour "passer un passage que jarriiive pas"). Là en le voyant jouer, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de nouveau, c'est du zelda, un peu plus beau mais j'vois pas trop, les mechanismes sont vieillot quoi (la cuisine, la résistance des objets, les combats, les dialogues ultra limité), bref je comprend pas l'enthousiasme de FOU actuellement, les notes on s'en care, mais de là a parler d'un avant et après zelda ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais je suis aussi d'accord pour dire que les représentations réalistes sont sureprésentées dans la production des jeux AAA. Raison pour laquelle je disais que ce Zelda, faiblesse technique ou pas, faisait du bien aux yeux.
> 
> Un The Witcher 3 pour moi c'est visuellement banal mais techniquement réussi.


Je comprend pas le terme de visuellement banal pour un univers qui se veut crédible et réaliste ?

Tu veux dire : Witcher3 ça a une DA pas imaginative mais techniquement réussie ?

----------


## FrousT

> bref je comprend pas


Voilà  :Cigare:

----------


## Illynir

> Mon gamin se faisait un run de Windwaker HD, donc je suis en plein dedans (pour "passer un passage que jarriiive pas"). Là en le voyant jouer, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de nouveau, c'est du zelda, un peu plus beau mais j'vois pas trop, les mechanismes sont vieillot quoi (la cuisine, la résistance des objets, les combats, les dialogues ultra limité), bref je comprend pas l'enthousiasme de FOU actuellement, les notes on s'en care, mais de là a parler d'un avant et après zelda ....
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je comprend pas le terme de visuellement banal pour un univers qui se veut crédible et réaliste ?
> 
> Tu veux dire : Witcher3 ça a une DA pas imaginative mais techniquement réussie ?


Je comprends ce que tu veux dire et il est vrai qu'il faut nuancer l'enthousiasme général pour l'instant, comme toujours, effet de nouveauté, de buzz, etc... On verra dans 6 mois les véritables avis semi-objectifs sur le jeu quoi. Perso je n'y ai pas encore joué (surement dans deux mois en 4K  ::ninja:: ) donc je me garderai bien de donner mon avis sur le jeu mais je pense que c'est le genre de jeu à jouer plutôt qu'à regarder pour comprendre son intérêt  ::): .

----------


## akaraziel

> Mon gamin se faisait un run de Windwaker HD, donc je suis en plein dedans (pour "passer un passage que jarriiive pas"). Là en le voyant jouer, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de nouveau, c'est du zelda, un peu plus beau mais j'vois pas trop, les mechanismes sont vieillot quoi (la cuisine, la résistance des objets, les combats, les dialogues ultra limité), bref je comprend pas l'enthousiasme de FOU actuellement, les notes on s'en care, mais de là a parler d'un avant et après zelda ....


C'est vraiment pas le genre de jeu que tu peux juger sans y jouer puisque le gameplay repose sur l’expérimentation et les possibilités offertes par le moteur physique.
Puis bon quand même, si les bases de la licence Zelda sont évidemment toujours présentes, ça tranche quand même énormément avec la formule réchauffée depuis plus de vingt ans.
.

----------


## Nicetios

C'est un open world où on apprend seul sans être frustré à aucun moment pas une limite. On peut aller partout, grimper partout. 
C'est ça qui est rafraîchissant déjà.

----------


## FrousT

> donc je me garderai bien de donner mon avis sur le jeu mais je pense que c'est le genre de jeu à jouer plutôt qu'à regarder pour comprendre son intérêt .


On a fait un week end Zelda, on était 3 comme des gosses de 10 ans à rester en admiration devant le jeu, à se faire tourner la manette et à réfléchir à des strats de guedin, donc non j'ai pas ressenti ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce que j'aime bien sur ce Zelda, c'est les gens qui s'extasient "putain, quand tu tapes un arbre avec une épée pour le couper, elle va s'abimer plus vite qu'avec une hache" alors que c'est une feature qui existe depuis Minecraft (et surement avant) et qu'on retrouve dans environ 99% des f2P de survie sortis depuis.

Mais là, comme c'est Nintendo, c'est forcément génial.

----------


## Blackogg

Le sel.

----------


## Big Bear

> Y'a bien des gens qui ont finit Witcher 3 ou The Witness.


Y a bien des fans de Halo et de plomberie  ::XD::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ce que j'aime bien sur ce Zelda, c'est les gens qui s'extasient "putain, quand tu tapes un arbre avec une épée pour le couper, elle va s'abimer plus vite qu'avec une hache" alors que c'est une feature qui existe depuis Minecraft (et surement avant) et qu'on retrouve dans environ 99% des f2P de survie sortis depuis.
> 
> Mais là, comme c'est Nintendo, c'est forcément génial.



C'est vrai que ça fait tiep dans un jeu où couper des arbres est la feature principale du jeu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai bientôt fini le jeu je pense la, c'est pas exempt de défauts mais faut bien avouer que ce système d'armes qui se brisent en permanence est une bonne idée, c'est pas la par soucis de réalisme, ça oblige vraiment à faire un peu attention à ce qu'on utilise et pourquoi en plus de justifier le très grand nombre d'armes utilisables.

Alors ouais c'était déjà présent dans Minecraft. Et la possibilité de se mouvoir dans un environnement 3D ça existe depuis 25 ans.  ::o:

----------


## Big Bear

Et les gros donjons d'Ocarina of Time, ils sont où ?

----------


## Blackogg

À Montréal.

----------


## Haelnak

> Alors ouais c'était déjà présent dans Minecraft.


Pas la peine d'être sarcastique, Minecraft et Terraria sont des sources d'inspiration de ce Zelda selon le directeur créatif du jeu.  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça empêche pas que l'intégration de l'idée aurait pu desservir le jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ça empêche pas que l'intégration de l'idée aurait pu desservir le jeu.


Comme dans quasiment tous les autres ARPGs avec des armes qui cassent "par principe" mais sans logique de gameplay derrière. 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord sur ce point.

----------


## Momock

> Mais là, comme c'est Nintendo, c'est forcément génial.


Ben oui et non.

Oui parceque ça toujours été ça Nintendo, depuis le tout début. À l'époque de la NES et de la N64 c'étaient les mecs qui regardent d'autres mecs expérimenter des trucs et se planter ou faire un jeu oubliable/qui ne trouve pas son public, puis arriver derrière en faisant: "C'est comme-ça qu'il faut faire, en fait..." et BAM, ça faisait des bons jeux. Ils n'ont pas inventé la plateforme ni l'action/aventure mais c'est tout comme vu que la concurrence a plus ou moins cessé d'exister après leur passage. Un peu comme Lucas Arts a effacé les autres façons de faire du point'n'click, ou Blizzard a effacé les autres façons de faire du MMO. Et là il semblerait (seul l'avenir le dira...) qu'il aient refait le coup.

Et aussi non, parceque personne ne défend les 40 Marioles moisis sortis sur WiiU et 3DS, ni les spin-offs bidons, à part une poignée de fanboys.

----------


## Nicetios

Suis sûr que les mecs qui critiquent ont pas posé leurs paluches dessus  :tired: 

Les jaloux !  ::trollface::

----------


## Dicsaw

T'es malade, faudrait que le jeu les intéresse plus que l'opinion des "gens".

----------


## Big Bear

Il y a les Nsexs et les "gens".  

J'adore Nintendo pour tout ce qu'ils font pour le VRAI jeu vidéo, mais le sectarisme de leurs fanboys hispsters est assez gênant, _comme meme_. On finit par se demander si toute leur hype est justifiée parfois...

Par exemple, Undertale, on dirait un coup de nsexs  :tired:

----------


## GalCiv

> Blizzard a effacé les autres façons de faire du MMO. Et là il semblerait (seul l'avenir le dira...) qu'il aient refait le coup.


Effectivement, personne ne sait faire des jeux aussi chiants que Blizzard actuellement  ::P: .

Quant au dernier Zelda, je n'y ai pas joué mais en regardant les images ça a quand même l'air d'un open world super sympa ou on peut grimper, sauter en parachute, faire du "surf" sur son bouclier, faire du cheval.
Les combats ont l'air aussi vraiment sympa, la finition au poil(si on ignore le matos pourri nintendo qui va entrainer des chutes de fps) et tu rajoutes à tout ça la nostalgie.
Ca ne couterait pas bonbon à cause de la console qu'il faut acheter avec, je le prendrais direct!

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est Rockstar qui doit faire dans son froc, si la théorie de Momock se confirme. Soyez attentifs, l'annulation de RDR 2 ne devrait plus trop tarder.

----------


## Momock

> C'est Rockstar qui doit faire dans son froc, si la théorie de Momock se confirme. Soyez attentifs, l'annulation de RDR 2 ne devrait plus trop tarder.


Il sera probablement aussi chiant et inutile que le premier, c'est trop tard pour lui. Par contre je vois bien les gros studios dans le futur arrêter de faire de la merde à base de pointillés à suivre et de murs qu'on ne peut escalader que s'ils sont peints en blanc et de se remettre à faire du jeu vidéo (oui je sais, je suis un doux rêveur).

----------


## schouffy

> Quant au dernier Zelda, je n'y ai pas joué mais en regardant les images ça a quand même l'air d'un open world super sympa ou on peut grimper, sauter en parachute, faire du "surf" sur son bouclier, faire du cheval.
> Les combats ont l'air aussi vraiment sympa, la finition au poil(si on ignore le matos pourri nintendo qui va entrainer des chutes de fps) et tu rajoutes à tout ça la nostalgie.


Tu me l'as bien vendu là  ::ninja::

----------


## pipoop

Si en plus tu as un grapin pipo mets 20

----------


## Clydopathe

Il a mis combien à Just Cause 3 alors?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Catel

Just Cause n'utilise pas un noble Grappin mais un vulgaire et grossier filin à enrouleur.

----------


## Nicetios

aujourd'hui, j'ai fait tester la switch dans le RER à des mecs lambda (oui, j'ai peur de rien).

Et ben y en a 2 qui tentait de l'acheter sur Amazon dans la foulée  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu veux un sous-titre "Attaché de presse", c'est ça ?

----------


## pipoop

VRPute de Nintendo

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ça irait si bien avec son avatar en plus.

----------


## schouffy

A *System Shock 2*.
J'y avais pas joué à l'époque. Ca a pris un sale coup de vieux, comme Deus Ex mais un peu moins quand même. Mais l'atmosphère fonctionne toujours bien, le jeu est intéressant et assez exigeant, les niveaux sont assez grands et ouverts, on sent que le joueur est pas trop pris pour un con, c'était le bon temps.
Ce qui me frappe le plus c'est son extrême ressemblance avec Bioshock. Toutes les mécaniques sont là, de la recherche sur les ennemis jusqu'aux distributeurs automatiques, en passant par les vita chamber, les pouvoirs psys et les combats moisis, audiologs, piratage, réparation et amélioration d'armes,... C'est bien pour les mêmes raisons que Bioshock est bien (atmosphère, narration environnementale, semi ouverture des niveaux) et c'est mauvais pour les mêmes raisons que Bioshock est mauvais (A peu près toute la jouabilité).
Mais bon, force est de reconnaitre que presque 20 ans plus tard, ça reste toujours un jeu très prenant.

----------


## Pitchblack

Haaaaa *System Shock 2*, l'ambiance sonore est restée unique je trouve. J'ai plus jamais trouvé de jeu qui te fait une guerre des nerfs comme les voix de Xerxes, The Many et Shodan.
Son _"Look at you hacker..."_ me colle toujours des frissons.

----------


## schouffy

L'ambiance sonore est super ouais, une fois que les musiques sont désactivées. J'ai pas compris pourquoi elles étaient aussi envahissantes.

----------


## Dicsaw

Midnight Club Los Angeles, retrouvé pour pas grand chose dans un cash express. 

Premier jeu de bagnole open world qui me saoule pas.  ::lol::  La map est assez petite pour s'y retrouver et les courses s'enchainent rapidement. 

Le monde ouvert est vraiment utilisé par contre, les checkpoints ne sont la que pour donner des indications sur la position de la ligne d'arrivée mais on peut s'écarter du chemin tout tracé qui est pas forcement le plus rapide, ça donne une profondeur en plus et un coté rejouable aux courses.

Graphiquement ça a très bien vieilli (les intérieurs DÉCHIRENT) et c'est toujours fluide. Le tuning est monstrueux:




Et encore ça montre pas les modifications intérieures.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oh du tuning! Oh une golf!

----------


## akaraziel

> aujourd'hui, j'ai fait tester la switch dans le RER à des mecs lambda (oui, j'ai peur de rien).


T'as prêté un truc, cher, à des inconnus, dans un RER en région parisienne ?  ::O: 
Et ils te l'ont rendue ?!  ::O: 

 ::mellow::

----------


## Oldnoobie

ça confirme ce qu'on pensait sur les acheteurs de Nintendo  ::P:

----------


## Catel

Qu'ils sont honnêtes même quand ils sont Parisiens ?  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Midnight Club Los Angeles


Meilleur jeu de caisses toujours. Y a déjà de quoi faire avec le jeu de base mais l'extension _South Central_ est excellente.

----------


## dieuvomi

*Reigns*, c'est super bien. Un genre de concentré des événements aléatoires de Crusader Kings 2 mélané, apparemment, avec Tinder. C'est trois balles, mangez-en.

----------


## Catel

C'est chiant et ultra répétitif.

----------


## FrousT

*Nier : Automata*

J'ai test vite fait avant la St patrick, c'est visuellement proche des jeux des années 2010 mais au niveau feeling des combats et animation c'est de la bonne. Du Bayonetta like maîtrisé au petit oignon ça fait plaisir, aucune latence sur ma config vieillissante (même pendant les phases de swap 2D/3D ca reste constament fluide)
Alors que j'ai du voir 10% des mécanismes de jeu je suis déjà en train de voir toutes les possibilités de combo, ça laisse pas mal d'espoir pour la suite.

Aussi le tutorial de 50min sans point de sauvegarde ça te fait la bite bien comme il faut... Je pense que je vais surkiffé ce jeu malgré l'aspect graphique qui fait des efforts sur l'ambiance et le design mais qui est globalement moche...

----------


## dieuvomi

> C'est chiant et ultra répétitif.


Ça se refait pas en boucle non, moi ça m'a occupé 5heures pour 3 euros, ça va largement.

----------


## Catel

J'en suis à 2h à peine et ça me saoûle. J'ai envie de progresser dans l'histoire, pas d'avoir à faire pour la 789 124 631e fois à la grange qui brûle. Le gameplay est clairement raté.

----------


## Nicetios

J'ai surtout une tête de serial killer. Donc on me rend mes affaires.

Forcément. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai surtout une tête de serial killer. Donc on me rend mes affaires. Forcément.


" Hé les jeunes. Vous voulez jouer à la console ? C'est la nouvelle nintendo. La Swouiche.
- Heu, non merci. C'est bon.
- Ah mais SI. Allez QUI veut jouer ?
- Aïe, vous me faites mal, monsieur.
- QUOI !!! Y A DES JEUNES QUI VEULENT PAS JOUER À MA SWOUICHE ???
- Oui, pardon... pardon. Nous tapez pas. Dites, après on peut repartir, hein ? "

----------


## DeadFish



----------


## banditbandit

> *Nier : Automata*
> 
> Aussi le tutorial de 50min sans point de sauvegarde ça te fait la bite bien comme il faut... Je pense que je vais surkiffé ce jeu malgré l'aspect graphique qui fait des efforts sur l'ambiance et le design mais qui est globalement moche...


 Un début à la Demon's Soul quoi.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## dieuvomi

> J'en suis à 2h à peine et ça me saoûle. J'ai envie de progresser dans l'histoire, pas d'avoir à faire pour la 789 124 631e fois à la grange qui brûle. Le gameplay est clairement raté.


Ah ouais, ça m'a pas dérangé plus que ça, la progression a été plutôt fluide pour moi du coup. Les trucs se sont débloqués tranquillous sans que ça prenne la tronche. Mais ouais y'a des trucs qui reviennent. Je pense pas que ce soit fait pour les grosses sessions de toute manière.

----------


## FrousT

> Un début à la Demon's Soul quoi.


Et tu dois récupérer des trucs sur ton cadavre quand tu meurs  ::o:  L'inspiration est là, à voir sur la durée si c'est intéréssant.

----------


## Nicetios

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/135a...eb041225ad.jpg


 ::love:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> " Hé les jeunes. Vous voulez jouer à la console ? C'est la nouvelle nintendo. La Swouiche.
> - Heu, non merci. C'est bon.
> - Ah mais SI. Allez QUI veut jouer ?
> - Aïe, vous me faites mal, monsieur.
> - QUOI !!! Y A DES JEUNES QUI VEULENT PAS JOUER À MA SWOUICHE ???
> - Oui, pardon... pardon. Nous tapez pas. Dites, après on peut repartir, hein ? "


 :Cigare:  et ça fini ensuite en caleçon sur le quai du RER . J'aimais bien son jean's

----------


## FericJaggar

> *Nier : Automata*
> 
> J'ai test vite fait avant la St patrick, c'est visuellement proche des jeux *des années 2010*


Ça tombe bien, on est toujours dans cette décennie-là. Ou alors on m'aurait menti ?  ::blink::

----------


## La Chouette

> Ah ouais, ça m'a pas dérangé plus que ça, la progression a été plutôt fluide pour moi du coup. Les trucs se sont débloqués tranquillous sans que ça prenne la tronche. Mais ouais y'a des trucs qui reviennent. Je pense pas que ce soit fait pour les grosses sessions de toute manière.


Disons que si tu tombes que sur des évènements nouveaux à chaque fois, t'as pas forcément moyen de savoir quelle suite de choix sera la meilleure pour toi. L'objectif étant de débloquer le nécessaire pour vaincre le Diable.

----------


## Pluton

No man's sky, après mon avis révisé.

Au lancement c'était vraiment une daube et ok ils en ont menti sur les features, n'empêche qu'après 10 heures de jeu cette semaine en mode survie ironman j'ai des trucs bizarres qui me passent dans le cerveau à chaque fois que j'entre dans une nouvelle atmosphère.

Encore une fois c'est le challenge introduit par ce mode de jeu qui permet d'apprécier ledit jeu. Je me vois pas jouer en normal (comme quand je l'ai testé en aout) car jouer en normal c'est juste vaquer dans un océan de vacuité. Récolter des trucs, pour quoi faire ? Crafter des machins ?
Là j'ai un but constant : pas crever. Et ça passe par repérer le terrain (merci le mode photo), réparer mes instruments, fuir devant les menaces (tempêtes, faune hostile, sentinelles vénères, pirates) en attendant d'upgrader pour être moins sur le fil et pouvoir riposter.

A côté de ce mode rajouté dernièrement et qui m'a fait craquer pour le jeu en soldes, c'est aussi parce que les planètes procédurales elles sont bien présente dans le jeu et le nombre de vues à se taper le cul par terre est hallucinant.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Y a déjà de quoi faire avec le jeu de base mais l'extension _South Central_ est excellente.


Merci de l'info, c'est gratuit en plus, j'ai pris.

----------


## dieuvomi

> Disons que si tu tombes que sur des évènements nouveaux à chaque fois, t'as pas forcément moyen de savoir quelle suite de choix sera la meilleure pour toi. L'objectif étant de débloquer le nécessaire pour vaincre le Diable.


Ouais, d'ailleurs y'a moyen de savoir plus ou moins quoi faire à part regarder des soluces?

----------


## Pitchblack

> Midnight Club Los Angeles, retrouvé pour pas grand chose dans un cash express. 
> 
> Premier jeu de bagnole open world qui me saoule pas.  La map est assez petite pour s'y retrouver et les courses s'enchainent rapidement. 
> 
> Le monde ouvert est vraiment utilisé par contre, les checkpoints ne sont la que pour donner des indications sur la position de la ligne d'arrivée mais on peut s'écarter du chemin tout tracé qui est pas forcement le plus rapide, ça donne une profondeur en plus et un coté rejouable aux courses.
> 
> Graphiquement ça a très bien vieilli (les intérieurs DÉCHIRENT) et c'est toujours fluide. Le tuning est monstrueux:
> ....


Existe-t'il un équivalent ou une suite honorable sur PC avec le même mélange _conduite permissive / monde ouvert / gros tuning_ ?

----------


## Ultimex

Oui, GTA V.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Existe-t'il un équivalent ou une suite honorable sur PC avec le même mélange _conduite permissive / monde ouvert / gros tuning_ ?


Ze Crou d'Ubisoft ? Il était gratuit il y a quelques mois.

----------


## azruqh

> Existe-t'il un équivalent ou une suite honorable sur PC avec le même mélange _conduite permissive / monde ouvert / gros tuning_ ?


J'avais un peu cherché après avoir poncé le jeu sur 360 il y a quelques années mais je n'ai jamais trouvé. À l'extrême limite, y aurait _Test Drive Unlimited 2_ mais, pour l'avoir un peu testé, on est loin des sensations de conduites et de l'ambiance d'un _Midnight Club : L.A._ Finalement, même s'il était sans doute un peu sarcastique, Ultimex t'a peut-être bien apporté la réponse la plus pertinente.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Oui, GTA V.


Je n'ai pas joué à GTA V (me suis arrêté au IV), mais sauf grosse réforme du modèle de conduite : les sensations au volant des savonettesvoiture étaient mauvaises, et le tuning se limitait à changer la couleur de base de la caisse.
Ça me vend pas du rêve.

----------


## FericJaggar

GTA 5 et Online est beaucoup plus arcade et agréable dans la conduite des véhicules. Rien à voir avec cette purge qu'était GTA 4 (pour ce qui est des véhicules bien sûr). Et tu peux faire le Jackie's touch, néons, spoilers plus gros que la voitures, peintures nacrées, tout y est.

----------


## Pitchblack

Et tout connement Midnight Club 2 ? 
C'est le même genre de came ? (le descriptif ne dit pas grand chose)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens de jeter un oeil sur The Crew, je ne connaissais pas et effectivement ça pourrait coller à l'occasion.
J'attendrais une baisse.

----------


## azruqh

> Ze Crou d'Ubisoft ? Il était gratuit il y a quelques mois.


Ah ouais tiens, je l'avais oublié celui-là... En même temps, ça s'explique : j'ai pas mal joué à la _beta_ ouverte et j'en dirais la même chose que pour _TDU2_ (même si, très clairement, on est un bon niveau au dessus), à savoir que _The Crew_ offre des sensations de conduite rigides, une ambiance moins immersive que celle de _MC:LA_, et un monde ouvert vide où je me suis vite emmerdé, malgré, quand même, quelques paysages plutôt chouettes.

----------


## Ultimex

Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait de tuning dans celui-là, et la page steam du jeu indique qu'il est incompatible avec Windows 7/10...

----------


## azruqh

> Et tout connement Midnight Club 2 ? 
> C'est le même genre de came ? (le descriptif ne dit pas grand chose)


Un brouillon bien moche de _MC:LA_.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Existe-t'il un équivalent ou une suite honorable sur PC avec le même mélange _conduite permissive / monde ouvert / gros tuning_ ?


Forza Horizon 3.

----------


## Catel

> Je n'ai pas joué à GTA V (me suis arrêté au IV), mais sauf grosse réforme du modèle de conduite : les sensations au volant des savonettesvoiture étaient mauvaises, et le tuning se limitait à changer la couleur de base de la caisse.
> Ça me vend pas du rêve.


J'ai détesté la conduite des bagnoles de GTA 4. J'ai beaucoup aimé celle de GTA 5. C'était parfait pour ce que ça recherchait.

----------


## Aza

Je suis tombé sur cet article : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/617050...adow-moses.htm sur *Metal Gear Solid 1*, aka le meilleur jeu de tous les temps.

Ca m'a donné envie d'y rejouer du coup j'l'ai choppé sur PC, je suis en train de me le refaire pour la 37e fois environs.

J'ai pas les mots, c'est un chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je suis tombé sur cet article : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/617050...adow-moses.htm sur *Metal Gear Solid 1*, aka le meilleur jeu de tous les temps.
> 
> Ca m'a donné envie d'y rejouer du coup j'l'ai choppé sur PC, je suis en train de me le refaire pour la 37e fois environs.
> 
> J'ai pas les mots, c'est un chef d'oeuvre.


Tu as le topic des confessions aussi.

----------


## schouffy

Toujours sur *System Shock 2*, je suis proche de la fin et c'est complètement bâclé.
Dommage, les trois premiers quarts du jeu étaient vraiment réussis.


Spoiler Alert! 


La fin du Von Braun c'est déjà moyen avec du backtracking de partout, ensuite on part dans le Rickenbacker et y'a un gros drop de qualité, ça devient un shooter lambda avec spam d'ennemis et maniabilité de merde, et ensuite on arrive dans un environnement organique (sans que j'ai rien compris à pourquoi, il manque une cutscene on dirait) et alors là c'est le fond du fond du panier. On dirait les pires niveaux "surnaturels" de Thief.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Toujours sur *System Shock 2*, je suis proche de la fin et c'est complètement bâclé.
> Dommage, les trois premiers quarts du jeu étaient vraiment réussis.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La fin du Von Braun c'est déjà moyen avec du backtracking de partout, ensuite on part dans le Rickenbacker et y'a un gros drop de qualité, ça devient un shooter lambda avec spam d'ennemis et maniabilité de merde, et ensuite on arrive dans un environnement organique (sans que j'ai rien compris à pourquoi, il manque une cutscene on dirait) et alors là c'est le fond du fond du panier. On dirait les pires niveaux "surnaturels" de Thief.


T'as pas dû trop suivre alors, on apprend très tôt dans le jeu que 

Spoiler Alert! 


The Many a colonisé le Rickenbacker rapidement et qu'il ambitionne de prendre le contrôle du Von Braun essentiellement à cause de sa propulsion FTL, histoire de coloniser la galaxie

----------


## schouffy

Ouais j'ai peut-être raté des trucs pendant que je me concentrais sur ma survie  ::P: 


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai quand même toujours pas compris la transition "j'appuie sur le bouton pour s'échapper dans la navette" > "je suis dans le Many". S'il l'a colonisé pourquoi je m'y "téléporte" seulement à ce moment là ?

----------


## FericJaggar

Ça fait des années que j'y ai joué, mais de mémoire il y a un "cordon sanitaire" entre les deux vaisseaux. C'est lorsqu'il te faut intervenir qu'il est convenu de rompre celui-ci.

Spoiler Alert! 


Ta navette décolle du Von Braun et défonce la couche organique qui a été tissée autour du Rickenbacker, pour s'écraser à l'intérieur de celui-ci

. Ça m'a donné envie d'y rejouer tiens, ce jeu  ::cry::

----------


## schouffy

Ce dont tu parles 

Spoiler Alert! 


(la colonisation du Rickenbacker par The Many) tu es sûr qu'ils me mentionnent au début du jeu ? Car je viens de l'entendre seulement maintenant (une fois sorti de cette purge de niveau, la fin est hardcore avec le respawn incessant et les munitions rarissimes).
J'aurais bien aimé une petite transition pour la navette qui défonce la couche organique.
J'en suis à Shodan là.



Franchement le jeu est bien, mais à cause de ce dernier quart, aucune chance que j'y rejoue un jour.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je ne sais plus, c'est loin, même si j'ai joué sur le tard (2007 je crois). C'est dommage que le jeu te laisse une mauvaise impression finale. Moi aussi j'ai trouvé cette dernière partie en retrait, sauf le combat final où tu es rendu. Malgré tout, c'est un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de jeu, avec Deus Ex ou Half-Life 1 si on reste dans cette tranche d'âge.

----------


## schouffy

La cerise sur le gâteau : Je n'ai que 2 outils de hacking, il en faut 3 pour le boss de fin. Ou être compétent en hacking.
Je peux pas finir le jeu. A+ le jeu.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Pris de curiosité, j'ai commencé le premier épisode de *Resident Evil Revelations 2*, et... je suis dubitatif. Je m'étendrais dessus plus tard si il y a quelque chose d'intéressant à noter (et si j'ai envie de continuer) mais pour l'instant j'en viendrais presque à regretter les 90 centimes déboursés pour l'épisode. Ça fait vraiment très générique et bâclé dès le départ: c'est toujours un plaisir de revoir le MT Framework en action mais le moteur est vraiment sous exploité, les effets sont un peu grossiers et il n'y a rien qui donne l'impression que des efforts ont été fournis sur l'éclairage et en particulier les textures très basiques qui renvoient presque à Resident Evil 4 avec leur aspect très statique. 

Après si c'était que visuellement qu'il y avait un manque flagrant de soin et même d'enthousiasme ça irait, mais au final c'est surtout sur le reste que ça bloque. Le gameplay n'a plus grand chose à voir avec Resident Evil en dehors de quelques éternels gimmicks. Les contrôles ont encore été simplifiés et ressemblent maintenant à n'importe quel clone de The Last of Us mais l'inertie habituelle de la série est encore présente. Du coup, au lieu de créer de l'intérêt en forçant le joueur à des actions délibérées et soignées, la rigidité des déplacements fait simplement cheap. 

Pour le reste je pourrais pas vraiment me prononcer vu le peu de temps que j'ai passé dessus (trente minutes ?) mais je remarque également que la progression est générique au possible. Suite de couloirs étriqués où il ne se passe pas grand chose en dehors de quelques scénettes contextuelles avec un petit jump scare gratuit de temps en temps. 

Les premiers combats sont tout aussi ennuyeux. Comme on peut maintenant à la fois marcher et courir avec le seul stick analogique gauche et qu'en plus on peut se déplacer dans n'importe quelle direction sans effort les développeurs ont compensé en augmentant la rapidité des ennemis, du coup la meilleure tactique c'est encore de spammer l'attaque au couteau, qui est tellement facile à exécuter qu'on n'a plus vraiment de raison de se préoccuper de la gestion des munitions. Au lieu d'une mêlée tendue où chaque action a des conséquences et où il faut se montrer rationnel pour créer les bonnes opportunités c'est benny hill. Je sprinte (Oui on peut même sprinter maintenant) jusqu'à l'autre bout de la pièce, j'esquive les ennemis sans effort et je spamme les coups de couteaux sans arrêter de bouger jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent. De temps en temps il y a un ennemi qui m'enchaine parce que maintenant ils courent tous comme des dératés et je me souviens que j'ai un pistolet, je lui vide un chargeur dans le buffet (Le gameplay décourage tant la précision qu'en une demie-heure j'ai oublié jusqu'à l'existence du tir à la tête) et je recommence.

Passionnant.




> La cerise sur le gâteau : Je n'ai que 2 outils de hacking, il en faut 3 pour le boss de fin. Ou être compétent en hacking.
> Je peux pas finir le jeu. A+ le jeu.


Malheureux, tu passes à coté de la meilleure fin tous jeux confondus.




(C'est bien un extrait de la fin du jeu)

----------


## FericJaggar

"Tommy, don't you like my new look ?"

----------


## schouffy

Oui j'ai vu cette fin...
J'ai fait Ctrl+P -> "summon_obj ice pick", fini le jeu, et regardé le massacre. Comment ils ont osé le "nah"...

----------


## Supergounou

> *Reigns*, c'est super bien. Un genre de concentré des événements aléatoires de Crusader Kings 2 mélané, apparemment, avec Tinder. C'est trois balles, mangez-en.


J'aime bien aussi, j'y joue en ce moment. C'est pas le meilleur jeu au monde, mais c'est rigolo et assez rafraichissant pour un rogue-lite.

----------


## FericJaggar

J'ai bien aimé, le seul dommage c'est que c'est difficile de finir le jeu sans aller se renseigner sur internet

----------


## Sylvine

> Pris de curiosité, j'ai commencé le premier épisode de *Resident Evil Revelations 2*, et... je suis dubitatif. Je m'étendrais dessus plus tard si il y a quelque chose d'intéressant à noter (et si j'ai envie de continuer) mais pour l'instant j'en viendrais presque à regretter les 90 centimes déboursés pour l'épisode.


La prochaine fois donne moi le fric et demande-moi mon avis.  :Cigare: 




> Je sprinte (Oui on peut même sprinter maintenant)


Ba ça a toujours été le cas dans la licence.  ::huh::

----------


## Momock

> Ba ça a toujours été le cas dans la licence.


On peut trottiner dans RE.

----------


## FericJaggar

Revelations 2 j'ai acheté le premier épisode sur Steam à vil prix, et je n'ai même pas eu le courage de le finir, c'est d'un chiant...
J'avais bien aimé Revelations sur 3DS (le support s'y prêtait peut-être mieux) mais là c'est vraiment médiocre pour un jeu pc. Très très loin d'égaler le magnifique, le prodigieux et somptueux RE 5, probablement l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> La prochaine fois donne moi le fric et demande-moi mon avis. 
> 
> 
> Ba ça a toujours été le cas dans la licence.


Comme dit Momock tu pouvais au mieux trottiner. Là c'est différent: en poussant le stick analogique à fond tu avance à la vitesse maximale qu'il est possible d'atteindre dans le 5, et si tu appuie sur sur le bouton A en même temps tu tape carrément un sprint illimité. Regarde la vidéo à la septième minute:




Ce qui a évidemment pour effet de démolir le rythme des combats et de l'exploration. (sur mon maigre temps de jeu j'ai passé plus de temps à regarder les scénettes contextuelles où tu fais un truc genre te suspendre au bord du vide ou pousser un meuble qu'à découvrir le niveau, parce que dès que le jeu te laisse aux commandes tu parcoure le niveau en quatrième vitesse) Après il y a des idées qui pourraient être intéressantes comme les deux personnages asymétriques qu'on peut contrôler à tour de rôle ou herbes vertes qu'il faut préparer en maintenant le bouton quelques secondes pour qu'elles fassent effet, mais le début du jeu donne pas envie de continuer. On dirait vraiment une contrefaçon de The Last of Us avec ce gameplay lissé de partout et même la probable inclusion d'une composante infiltration, parce que oui, on peut aussi s'accroupir maintenant.

Je lui redonnerait peut-être sa chance plus tard, mais en attendant je vais plutôt continuer ma découverte des premiers Resident Evil en commençant le 3.

----------


## Sylvine

> Comme dit Momock tu pouvais au mieux trottiner. Là c'est différent: en poussant le stick analogique à fond tu avance à la vitesse maximale qu'il est possible d'atteindre dans le 5, et si tu appuie sur sur le bouton A en même temps tu tape carrément un sprint illimité. Regarde la vidéo à la septième minute:


Ba ils ont augmenté la vitesse de course mais c'est pas non plus un changement radical du gameplay, c'est pas comme si tu pouvais tirer en le faisant par exemple.
Essaye le mode mercenaire (je sais plus comment ils l'appellent sur cet épisode) tu verras que ça change pas complétement la nature des combats, tu reste de toute façon très limité par les environnements.

Enfin bref, c'est du détail par rapport au vide abyssal que représente ce jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

> Les premiers combats sont tout aussi ennuyeux. Comme on peut maintenant à la fois marcher et courir avec le seul stick analogique gauche et qu'en plus on peut se déplacer dans n'importe quelle direction sans effort les développeurs ont compensé en augmentant la rapidité des ennemis, du coup la meilleure tactique c'est encore de spammer l'attaque au couteau, qui est tellement facile à exécuter qu'on n'a plus vraiment de raison de se préoccuper de la gestion des munitions. Au lieu d'une mêlée tendue où chaque action a des conséquences et où il faut se montrer rationnel pour créer les bonnes opportunités c'est benny hill. Je sprinte (Oui on peut même sprinter maintenant) jusqu'à l'autre bout de la pièce, j'esquive les ennemis sans effort et je spamme les coups de couteaux sans arrêter de bouger jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent. De temps en temps il y a un ennemi qui m'enchaine parce que maintenant ils courent tous comme des dératés et je me souviens que j'ai un pistolet, je lui vide un chargeur dans le buffet (Le gameplay décourage tant la précision qu'en une demie-heure j'ai oublié jusqu'à l'existence du tir à la tête) et je recommence.
> 
> Passionnant.


 On a pas du jouer au même jeu, perso j'ai utilisé les pouvoirs spy et les pièges.  :ouaiouai: 




> Revelations 2 j'ai acheté le premier épisode sur Steam à vil prix, et je n'ai même pas eu le courage de le finir, c'est d'un chiant...
> J'avais bien aimé Revelations sur 3DS (le support s'y prêtait peut-être mieux) mais là c'est vraiment médiocre pour un jeu pc. Très très loin d'égaler le magnifique, le prodigieux et somptueux RE 5, probablement l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde.


T'es le multi de Sylvine !?  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

> mais pour l'instant j'en viendrais presque à regretter les 90 centimes déboursés pour l'épisode.


On s'est tous fait avoir par Capcom je crois.

D'ailleurs qui a acheté l'épisode 1 puis s'est dit "ouais je vais prendre les autres" ? Qu'il se dénonce.

----------


## FericJaggar

> T'es le multi de Sylvine !?


#JeSuisSylvine

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On s'est tous fait avoir par Capcom je crois.
> 
> D'ailleurs qui a acheté l'épisode 1 puis s'est dit "ouais je vais prendre les autres" ? Qu'il se dénonce.


Non, M'sieur, jamais je ne m'approcherai de ça. Même avec des bottes en caoutchouc et un bâton.

----------


## Sylvine

> T'es le multi de Sylvine !?


Juste un joueur qui a vu la lumière.

J'espère qu'ils vont faire un Resident Evil 5 2 !  ::o:

----------


## FericJaggar

Mais du coup ça serait Resident Evil 10 alors ?

----------


## Clydopathe

Ou alors Resident Evil 7  ::siffle::

----------


## FericJaggar

Trop tard, il est sorti celui-là, et il n'y a pas de gens de couleur.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Tom Clancy's Grosse Déconne Wildlands PanPan la Bolivie* 

L'intro, c'est une scène de dialogue en hélico. Tiens, ça me rappelle The Division (et Just Cause 3, et ça a dû être fait dans 500 autres jeux).

Ensuite je pars en multi. Le jeu me balance des onglets en permanence : tuto pour ceci, tuto pour cela,... histoire de pas trop se faire chier on t'explique ce que tu peux faire par des manuels bombardés pendant que t'essaies juste de jouer avec tes potes.

En 15 minutes, je me coince deux fois dans le décor. Une fois entre une caisse et un mur : la caisse ne pouvait s'enjamber que dans un sens. L'autre, en descendant de voiture : mon perso refuse d'enjamber le capot et une icône me dit que je ne peux pas non plus remonter en voiture, je suis donc coincé entre ma voiture et un mur en angle... J'ai eu beau jeter deux grenades frag à mes pieds, mon perso a des godasses immortelles. J'aime les jeux où au lieu de sauter, la touche s'appelle "Enjamber le décor mais seulement là où les dévs l'ont prévu" (coucou Mad Max, The Division, etc...). Finalement un pote me jette ses propres frags et enfin je meurs, je peux demander... "Ressuciter sur Untel". Je valide, et je réapparais... à 200 mètres.

Le HUD est envahissant, mention spéciale aux trouzmille logos pour piger qu'on est en train de se faire viser. Côté infiltration, en difficulté standard c'est la foire, et que je débarque en hélico au milieu de la base, mitrailleuses rotatives dans tous les sens et ça passe encore, va falloir remonter le niveau si on veut s'obliger à travailler discret et coordonné. Graphiquement c'est terne, très souvent. Le gameplay du perso est le même que sur tellement d'autres titres du même genre, un sentiment de déjà-vu dès les premières minutes. 

Les hélicos ont un bouton pour faire semblant qu'on va se crasher. Il se met à tourner sur lui-même avec un bip d'alarme. Je cherche encore l'utilité...On rappuie et hop tout seul il se remet à aller droit.

Je sens que je vais aimer haïr ce jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

Je joue au dernier *Zelda* (BotW donc) en ce moment et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la pluie torrentielle de superlatifs autour de l'open-world.
Ça hurle à la révolution, à la leçon magistrale donnée à la concurrence alors que c'est grosso modo un open-world comme on en voit depuis des années mais sans les marqueurs sur la map.
On se retrouve donc à explorer et à visiter les lieux "au feeling" au lieu de cliquer sur des icônes pour choisir ce que l'on souhaite faire, et c'est comme virer les infos sur la map dans un autre bon open-world.  
La construction de ce dernier pousse à l'exploration, certes, mais ce n'est pas le premier à le faire.

Après je trouve le jeu vraiment excellent sur plein de points mais cette espèce d'extase qu'éprouvent certains devant le monde ouvert me surprend un peu.

----------


## Momock

> c'est grosso modo comme virer les infos sur la map dans un autre bon open-world.


Si on fait ça dans "les autres" open-world (je laisse le "bon" de côté vu que je n'en ai pas trouvé), ils sont injouables parceque pas faits pour. Et si j'ai bien compris ce Zelda est fait pour, lui, et c'est donc le meilleur jeu de l'univers EVER de l'infini éternel.

----------


## Haelnak

Je n'y ai joué qu'une petite dizaine d'heures et c'est assez classique jusqu'à maintenant (je parle du monde ouvert uniquement). 
On a des marqueurs jaunes qui indiquent où aller pour les quêtes principales comme sur n'importe quel ARPG depuis Oblivion par exemple. 

Par contre, pour les quêtes secondaires, c'est plus orienté "recherche" a priori. Je n'ai fait qu'une "chasse au trésor", la recherche des 10 poules dans le village de Cocorico (qui ressemble à n'importe quelle quête de collecte) et trouvé un "truc" (no spoil) grâce à un bouquin lu dans une cabane paumée.

----------


## schouffy

Y'a aussi le fait que les lieux auraient une vraie identité. C'est rarement le cas dans les open-world. J'ai essayé le jeu un peu ce matin, y'avait un endroit on se serait cru dans "Le chateau dans le ciel" avec les robots recouverts de végétation, c'était vraiment sympa.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Les hélicos ont un bouton pour faire semblant qu'on va se crasher. Il se met à tourner sur lui-même avec un bip d'alarme. Je cherche encore l'utilité...On rappuie et hop tout seul il se remet à aller droit.


Ça c'est que tu changes de place, tu passes de la place du pilote à la place du passager avec plus personne qui tient le manche.  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

> On a des marqueurs jaunes qui indiquent où aller pour les quêtes principales comme sur n'importe quel ARPG depuis Oblivion par exemple.


On peut le faire dans n'importe quel ordre Oblivion ?

Enfin si, on peut. Mais ça se fait de manière linéaire, au lieu de faire la quête principale A tu vas faire la B puis revenir sur la première quand tu verras que la progression est bloquée.
C'est sur ce point que le monde ouvert de Zelda apporte un peu de nouveauté.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça c'est que tu changes de place, tu passes de la place du pilote à la place du passager avec plus personne qui tient le manche.


Du coup c'est pas le pilote qui tient le manche, c'est le manche qui pilote plutôt.

----------


## Erkin_

Je joue enfin à Dragon's Dogma (15 euros sur indiegala https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...-arisen/367500 ).
Bordel que le gameplay est bon  ::wub:: , ça donne un coup de vieux aux RPG action du moment (Witcher 3).

Par contre le crafting est lourd à gérer, comme l'inventaire.

----------


## Haelnak

> On peut le faire dans n'importe quel ordre Oblivion ?
> 
> Enfin si, on peut. Mais ça se fait de manière linéaire, au lieu de faire la quête principale A tu vas faire la B puis revenir sur la première quand tu verras que la progression est bloquée.
> C'est sur ce point que le monde ouvert de Zelda apporte un peu de nouveauté.


Oui, oui, le _game design_ est globalement bien meilleur que la "concurrence", je suis d'accord. Tu peux faire le jeu dans l'ordre que tu veux et avec le "niveau de complétion" que tu veux, etc.
C'est super plaisant de ne pas ressentir le besoin ou la nécessité de valider tous les éléments d'une _to-do list_ arbitraire.

Comme je l'écris, ce sont vraiment les jouissances sur le "monde ouvert sans marqueurs" que je trouve un peu excessives, pas le sentiment global concernant la grande liberté laissée au joueur (chose que je partage totalement).

----------


## Catel

J'ai l'impression que la jouissance c'est plutôt sur une somme de trucs que le jeu fait mieux que la concurrence, en fait. Qu'il prend le meilleur de la diversité des systèmes de jeux en monde ouvert possibles et ne laisse que peu de vrais défauts. Et ça en soi c'est une nouveauté. C'est un aboutissement quoi.

----------


## Kelexel

> Je joue au dernier *Zelda* (BotW donc) en ce moment et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la pluie torrentielle de superlatifs autour de l'open-world.
> Ça hurle à la révolution, à la leçon magistrale donnée à la concurrence alors que c'est grosso modo un open-world comme on en voit depuis des années mais sans les marqueurs sur la map.
> On se retrouve donc à explorer et à visiter les lieux "au feeling" au lieu de cliquer sur des icônes pour choisir ce que l'on souhaite faire, et c'est comme virer les infos sur la map dans un autre bon open-world.  
> La construction de ce dernier pousse à l'exploration, certes, mais ce n'est pas le premier à le faire.
> 
> Après je trouve le jeu vraiment excellent sur plein de points mais cette espèce d'extase qu'éprouvent certains devant le monde ouvert me surprend un peu.


Tout a fait, je ne comprend pas non plus sachant qu'on a eu un jeu plus abouti dans la même veine : Skyrim. Bah ouais, des donjons, un lore travaillé, un gameplay qui permet de RP, bcp de quêtes secondaires intéressantes, une trame principale pas géniale mais correct, du craft, des chevaux, des compétences etc etc. Je pige pas la hype en ce moment pour un jeu qui ne fait pas mieux que ce que l'on fait depuis au moins... 2011 ???

----------


## Dicsaw

Skyrim, le jeu rafistolé à coup de mods depuis sa sortie, abouti.  :^_^: 





> Comme je l'écris, ce sont vraiment les jouissances sur le "monde ouvert sans marqueurs"


Ah mais ça c'est hyper pour le plaisir de hyper, les mecs doivent même pas être au courant de la narration éclatée (et ça râlait d'ailleurs pas mal pour les armes qui se brisent  ::zzz:: )

----------


## Kelexel

....

----------


## Haelnak

> Tout a fait, je ne comprend pas non plus sachant qu'on a eu un jeu plus abouti dans la même veine : Skyrim. Bah ouais, des donjons, un lore travaillé, un gameplay qui permet de RP, bcp de quêtes secondaires intéressantes, une trame principale pas géniale mais correct, du craft, des chevaux, des compétences etc etc. Je pige pas la hype en ce moment pour un jeu qui ne fait pas mieux que ce que l'on fait depuis au moins... 2011 ???


Wao putain, Skyrim.  ::XD::

----------


## Kelexel

> Skyrim, le jeu rafistolé à coup de mods depuis sa sortie, abouti.


Cet argument de QUALITE.

La majorité des mods de Skyrim, ce sont des textures ou des fonctionnalités avancées pour le RP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wao putain, Skyrim.


Je ne vois aucun argument là !

----------


## Haelnak

> Je ne vois aucun argument là !


Des donjons clonés, des quêtes secondaires soit nazes (on peut sauver la mini-guilde des mages, la confrérie noire, le boucher de Windhelm, la maison hantée de Markarth et la quête avec le daedra alcoolique, c'est tout) soit procédurales (plein, forcément), un level scaling à chier, une trame principale sans intérêt, des chevaux insoumis à la gravité, un gameplay en mousse, un inventaire de la déchéance, une boussole magique, des chargements partout et des bugs dans tous les sens. 
Mais, on peut voler des fourchettes en mettant un seau sur la tête des gens et tuer les PNJs (mais uniquement ceux qui ne servent à rien, attention).  
Tellement plus abouti.  :Bave:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'aime bien Skyrim mais j'aurais pas l'audace de dire que c'est plus abouti que le dernier Zelda quand même.

Par contre, le dernier Zelda est moins bien que Fallout 4.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Des donjons clonés, des quêtes secondaires soit nazes (il y en a à peine 10 à sauver) soit procédurales (plein, forcément), un level scaling à chier, une trame principale sans intérêt, des chevaux insoumis à la gravité, un gameplay en mousse, une boussole magique, des chargements partout. Mais, on peut voler des fourchettes et tuer les PNJs (mais uniquement ceux qui ne servent à rien, attention).  
> Tellement plus abouti.


Ouais enfin par rapport aux autres Elder's Scroll, c'était un modèle de finition ...

Au moment de sa sortie, la VF de Morrowind avait un bug qui faisait que le 3/4 des souterrains étaient complètements inondés. Quant à la version Xbox, un bug faisait dédoubler tous les NPC du jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais enfin par rapport aux autres Elder's Scroll, c'était un modèle de finition ...


J'ai eu un bug bloquant à Markharth et des dizaines de bugs un peu relous (genre toute une ville qui pète un plomb et veut me foutre en prison, sans raison). Oblivion m'avait beaucoup moins emmerdé. 
Et, encore aujourd'hui, tu as des patchs amateurs qui corrigent des milliers de bugs. Sur le jeu de base, mais aussi sur chacun des DLCs. On dirait Vampire Bloodlines.

----------


## Supergounou

Cette discussion, merci CPC  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai eu des problèmes avec Skyrim, je pense que ça se voit un peu.

----------


## Supergounou

Tout le monde a eu des problèmes avec Skyrim  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

Ce jeu n'aurait jamais dû sortir, on aurait eu beaucoup moins de problèmes.

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est problématique.

----------


## Supergounou

Certes.

----------


## Kelexel

> Des donjons clonés, des quêtes secondaires soit nazes (il y en a à peine 10 à sauver) soit procédurales (plein, forcément), un level scaling à chier, une trame principale sans intérêt, des chevaux insoumis à la gravité, un gameplay en mousse, un inventaire de la déchéance, une boussole magique, des chargements partout. Mais, on peut voler des fourchettes en mettant un seau sur la tête des gens et tuer les PNJs (mais uniquement ceux qui ne servent à rien, attention).  
> Tellement plus abouti.



La moitié des arguments concernent la technique. On sent fout. Aucun intérêt. Trop d'année d'écart entre les 2 jeux. D'autant plus que l'un est multiplateforme (avec un moteur rafistolé).

C'est vrai, beaucoup de donjons de bases sont clonés, mais tu es malhonnêtes en omettant totalement tous ceux de la quête principale et tous les lieux particuliers à découvrir, les villes et villages, les architectures différents, le lore disponible à la lecture, tous les coins sur la map a explorer.

La quête principale est basique mais je l'ai surtout vu comme un moyen de te faire traverser la map, les quêtes secondaires j'ai trouvé que l'on pouvait y trouver son compte tout de même, vu les différentes factions que l'on peut rejoindre.

En gameplay, si tu parles des combats, entre le système de magie, à distance ou CaC, on peut aussi y trouver son compte...

Mais à mes yeux (et vu le succès du jeu sur TesNexus), c'est un jeu qui permet au jouer de se créer sa propre histoire, alors oui les méchanismes ne sont pas abouties, mais elles sont tout de même nombreuses et la liberté est totale.

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que la vous criez à la révolution alors qu'il ne révolutionne rien. Comme dit plus haut c'est plus propre. J'ai trop peu vu du jeu encore, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lore à découvrir, comment il est exposé ou si c'est juste un jeu de donjon à parcourir dans l'ordre que l'on veut, auquel cas, il n'y alors aucune comparaison possible.

----------


## Supergounou

Non mais rassure toi, tout le monde a eu des problèmes avec Oblivion aussi.

----------


## Haelnak

> tous les lieux particuliers à découvrir, les villes et villages,


À "redécouvrir plutôt.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ça c'est que tu changes de place, tu passes de la place du pilote à la place du passager avec plus personne qui tient le manche.


Aaaah ! Ok merci. Bon ça fait bien halluciner les passagers qui pensent que l'hélico va exploser, c'est marrant  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Tout a fait, je ne comprend pas non plus sachant qu'on a eu un jeu plus abouti dans la même veine : Skyrim.


Comment bien démarrer la journée !

 :^_^: 

Skyrim, le jeu où le gameplay est moins passionnant que d'extraire des .zip et et de les déplacer dans d'autres dossiers

----------


## schouffy

On va pas regarder vos temps de jeu sur vos profils Steam, moi j'ai passé plus de 100h sur Skyrim :x
Et j'ai apprécié globalement :x

----------


## Zerger

/ignorelist Schouffy

Dommage, tu avais l'air d'être un mec sympa  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> La moitié des arguments concernent la technique. On sent fout. Aucun intérêt.


Bien d'accord, le plus important c'est le gameplay !

Oh, mais attendez...




> alors oui les  méchanismes ne sont pas abouties


Ba voilà, tu l'as ta réponse.

----------


## Nono

*The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Final Cut*

C'est très sympa. Venant de Titan Quest, je vois que des progrès ont été fait dans les mécaniques du Hack n' Slash.

Toujours par rapport à Titan Quest, ça me semble beaucoup plus bourrin, plus immédiat, on est moins obligé de rétropédaler sans arrêt avec l'ennemi. On est tout de suite assez capable (mais les boss sont là pour nous rappeler qu'on est fragile). Je joue en mode difficile, mais il y a des niveaux au-dessus, et on peut changer la difficulté n'importe quand.

La bonne idée, c'est que dès le début, on est accompagné par un personnage assez versatile, et qui résout bien des problèmes hérités du genre. En tant qu'élémentaliste, j'ai choisi d'en faire un tank, mais on peut aussi la faire attaquer à distance, ou rester en mode fantomatique (je n'ai pas encore testé, je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert). On peut lui donner de l'équipement, des compétences, répartir ses stats, etc... Elle peut ramasser à peu près tout ce que les monstres laisser tomber (c'est configurable). Elle peut vendre des objets en ville pendant qu'on reste sur place. Bref, très pratique.

Au niveau des compétences, on peut très vite réinitialiser nos choix (moyennant finance), et donc tester en permanence toute sorte de combinaisons possibles de sorts. Très pratique aussi.



Le HUD n'est pas sexy, et d'ailleurs il ne faut pas trop s'effrayer lorsqu'on arrive sur la page d'accueil du jeu...
Au début, on a un peu l'impression d'être noyé par des informations qui nous sont complètement étrangères, mais on s'adapte assez vite en fait. Les aptitudes, les points de "combo", le craft, le recyclage d'objets, les essences à sertir, tout cela vient naturellement.
Le seul pan de l'interface que j'ai manqué dès la première heure, c'est que nos personnages ont plusieurs arbres de compétence, derrière des onglets (Lady Katarina en a 3, et mon magicien en a 2). Dommage, mais bon, on peut se respécialiser pour pas cher, donc ça va.

Je trouve les graphismes vraiment très réussis (sauf la page d'accueil, vraiment ratée décidément). Rien à redire sur ce point. Je préfère Van Helsing à tous les screenshots que je peux voir de Diablo 3, avec ses gros polygones et ses textures "peinture à l'eau".

Bref, pour l'instant je m'amuse. Maintenant que je connais un peu mon perso, je vais monter d'un cran la difficulté et espérer que la suite soit toujours aussi bonne.

----------


## Cabfire

Hey !

Je reviens à la vie après 6 mois de Wow. Je relève la tête pour constater que Mass Effect Andromeda est une daube, c'est chaud. J'ai loupé quoi de beau à faire immédiatement tout de suite ?  ::):

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai loupé quoi de beau à faire immédiatement tout de suite ?


Désinstaller WoW.

----------


## Cabfire

Done.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai loupé quoi de beau à faire immédiatement tout de suite ?


Hop hop hop -> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/35...commandez-quoi

----------


## Cabfire

Oué oué... J'ai hésité :D Mais j'y go !

----------


## Nono

J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas loupé grand chose. Niveau RPG solo ou MMORPG, rien n'est sorti, ou alors ça a fait un flop (Torment Numenara).

Au niveau des gros FPS solo, le dernier Deus Ex semble pas trop mal. Dishonored 2 aussi, mais il est sorti pas optimisé, voir injouable chez certains.

Globalement, j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'on fait du neuf avec du vieux. Et que ça a souvent un goût de rance.

----------


## Groufac

*Pourquoi « The Legend of Zelda : Breath of the Wild » fait « progresser le jeu vidéo »*

 ::trollface:: 

Du coup j'y ai joué par hasard ce weekend à *Breath of the Wild* sur la WiiU d'un pote.
Déjà c'est plutôt joli au delà de la technique qui fait datée (quoique la gestion de la végétation dynamique est vraiment bien), par contre qu'est ce que ça rame par moment  ::O:  Dans les villages surtout.

J'ai bien accroché aux 2-3h passées dessus, alors que les Zelda d'habitude ça m'ennuie (même OoT j'arrive pas à m'y intéresser  :Emo: ). 
J'ai pris la manette à l’endroit où était rendu mon pote (il avait 5-10h de jeu) et je pige la comparaison avec Skyrim pour la manière dont la carte est gérée: c'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui t'invite en permanence à l'explorer, j'ai toujours eu un panorama avec un élément intriguant à l'écran qui donne envie de s'y rendre... Et sans pour autant livrer tout ses "secrets" au premier coup d'oeil (une sorte d'antithèse d'Assassin's Creed quoi).
C'était LA grande réussite de Skyrim, ce qui lui donnait toute son ampleur et j'ai retrouvé la même sensation pendant quelques heures sur celui-là.

Par contre niveau gameplay c'est pas la même que Skyrim, qui était nul à chier en combat au corps à corps effectivement et passable en lancement de sort. Sans parler du "gameplay d'exploration" qui était réduit à marcher en gérant sa jauge d'endurance famélique (ou prendre un cheval à peine plus rapide pour faire la même chose).

Pour le moment j'ai eu le temps d'apercevoir que les systèmes de jeu sont pensés pour pour fonctionner en interaction: les mécaniques météo/chaud/froid/bruit qui se couplent entre eux et aux mode de gameplay (escalade, combat, cheval, etc) ça force pas mal le respect quand on découvre les implications des uns dans les autres, tout seul, de manière naturelle. Ça sent le boulot énorme derrière.
Globalement ce qui m'a marqué c'est vraiment la fluidité de ce gameplay à travers les environnements: tu passes de l'infiltration au cheval, puis au deltaplane, à la nage, au combat, etc de manière très naturelle et sans "ressentir" de transition nul part.
Le rythme quête-sanctuaire-mission secondaire avait l'air bien foutu aussi, le coup de se faire le jeu "à la carte" est dur à juger en si peu de temps mais ça avait l'air pas mal.
En gros c'est vraiment un bonheur à prendre en main.

Par contre j'ai été surpris par la difficulté du jeu  ::o:  C'est ptete mon pote qui était allé au mauvais endroit mais en 3 coups c'était game over la plupart du temps. Et puis ces robots sniper  :tired: 

Après y avait des trucs qui m'ont déjà gonflé, comme les dialogues "à l'ancienne" à passer soit même ligne par ligne avec une pause entre chaque, c'est vraiment un truc que je trouve très désagréable. Il y avait aussi le journal des quête que je trouve comme souvent assez pénible à utiliser, avec ses listes déroulantes de quarante trucs à faire et où tu perd le fil assez rapidement (comme Skyrim d'ailleurs).

Conclusion: ça m'a presque donné envie de prendre une Switch  ::o:  Mais bon pour un seul jeu c'est un peu con, on verra le catalogue l'année prochaine  ::unsure::

----------


## FrousT

> Conclusion: ça m'a presque donné envie de prendre une Switch  Mais bon pour un seul jeu c'est un peu con, on verra le catalogue l'année prochaine



Je te conseil *1-2 Switch* !! J'y ai joué ce week end quelques heures avec des potes c'était très drôle !

J'ai rarement vu un jeu qui prend autant de risque dans la façon de raconter une histoire et dans la façon d'alterner des gameplay toujours innovant ! Un vrai chef d'oeuvre pour passer de bon moments entre amis !

Ah mais ils le vendent ce jeu  ::O:  Je croyais que c'était fourni avec la console parceque bon à 40 € faudrait pas se foutre de ma gueule  ::O:  Ca fait presque 1€ le mini jeu tout pourri quand même  ::O: 

Bon oublie ce que j'ai dit alors c'est de. la. merde.  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'était un peu laborieux comme blague quand même  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

J'ai tout donné  :Emo: 

Mais j'y ai vraiment joué hein.  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai tout donné 
> 
> *Mais j'y ai vraiment joué hein.*


Ouais, j'y crois moyen à ça, un attaché de presse avec des potes  :tired:

----------


## banditbandit

> Je joue enfin à Dragon's Dogma (15 euros sur indiegala https://www.indiegala.com/store/prod...-arisen/367500 ).
> Bordel que le gameplay est bon , ça donne un coup de vieux aux RPG action du moment (Witcher 3).


Et tu n'as pas encore idée combien tu as raison. Le seul souci c'est qu'après les autres jeux du même genre auront piètre goût.

----------


## Kalh

> Mais j'y ai vraiment joué hein.


Mauvais topic http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...uables/page116  :<_<:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'était un peu laborieux comme blague quand même


Ahh, ces attachés de presse, toujours à l'avant-garde du shitposting.

----------


## FrousT

> Ahh, ces attachés de presse, toujours à l'avant-garde du shitposting.


Je vais rajouter un lien vers mon blog pour faire de la pub,

Abonnay vous !  :Sweat:

----------


## banditbandit

> Je joue au dernier *Zelda* (BotW donc) en ce moment et j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la pluie torrentielle de superlatifs autour de l'open-world.





> Tout a fait, je ne comprend pas non plus sachant qu'on a eu un jeu plus abouti dans la même veine : Skyrim. Bah ouais, des donjons, un lore travaillé, un gameplay qui permet de RP, bcp de quêtes secondaires intéressantes, une trame principale pas géniale mais correct, du craft, des chevaux, des compétences etc etc. Je pige pas la hype en ce moment pour un jeu qui ne fait pas mieux que ce que l'on fait depuis au moins... 2011 ???





> Wao putain, Skyrim.





> J'aime bien Skyrim mais j'aurais pas l'audace de dire que c'est plus abouti que le dernier Zelda quand même.
> 
> Par contre, le dernier Zelda est moins bien que Fallout 4.


Vous comparez sérieusement Zelda BotW et Skyrim !?  :WTF: 





> Ouais enfin par rapport aux autres Elder's Scroll, c'était un modèle de finition ...
> 
> Au moment de sa sortie, la VF de Morrowind avait un bug qui faisait que le 3/4 des souterrains étaient complètements inondés. Quant à la version Xbox, un bug faisait dédoubler tous les NPC du jeu.


Ah ouais ? J'ai jamais rencontré ce problème (ou alors j'ai pas fait gaffe).




> Non mais rassure toi, tout le monde a eu des problèmes avec Oblivion aussi.


Non pas particulièrement, le jeu était relativement propre (sur console).

----------


## Sylvine

> Vous comparez sérieusement Zelda BotW et Skyrim !?


Et pourquoi pas.  :WTF:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Et pourquoi pas.


Parce que passé le fait que ce soit des openworld, ils ont autant à voir que Skyrim et Just Cause ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je sais pas si on peut vraiment dire qu'ils n'ont rien à voir alors que l'auteur de Breath of Wild a cité Skyrim comme étant une source d'inspiration et que les deux jeux se veulent simulationnistes dans leur approche. (Ce qui est finalement très rare dans les jeux en monde ouvert)

----------


## Meuhoua

Skyrim a une approche simulationniste ? 
Avec des mods sans doute mais en vanilla y'a queud, c’est justement la raison qui fait que j'ai jamais pu y aller à fond.

Que ce soit une inspiration est un fait, mais une inspiration sur quoi ? Faire une jolie map avec des zones diversifiés pour profiter de la balade sans doute, mais ça va pas plus loin.

----------


## Haelnak

Une inspiration concernant ce qu'il ne faut pas faire certainement.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Skyrim a une approche simulationniste ? 
> Avec des mods sans doute mais en vanilla y'a queud, c’est justement la raison qui fait que j'ai jamais pu y aller à fond.
> 
> 
> Que ce soit une inspiration est un fait, mais une inspiration sur quoi ? Faire une jolie map avec des zones diversifiés pour profiter de la balade sans doute, mais ça va pas plus loin.


Monde de jeu interactif jusque dans ses moindres recoins, cohérent, (j'ai pas dit bien construit ou parfaitement pensé, juste cohérent) dynamique: C'est bien simulationniste, ce qui ne garantit en rien sa qualité mais le démarque néanmoins de 99% des autres jeux en monde ouvert.

Maintenant il y a Breath of The Wild qui semble du peu que j'ai en ai vu avoir plusieurs points communs (La possibilité d'interagir avec le moindre objet, la liberté totale dans l'approche du jeu, qui semble même être plus poussée chez Zelda...) et son auteur dit qu'il s'en est inspiré. A partir de là si toi tu as joué à Breath of The Wild et que tu peux argumenter contre cette comparaison je veux bien mais là tu ne me donnes pas grand chose.

----------


## Supergounou

> On va pas regarder vos temps de jeu sur vos profils Steam, moi j'ai passé plus de 100h sur Skyrim :x


180h  ::unsure:: 
L'illusion a duré pendant 150h, après c'était juste histoire de finir la chose.

----------


## Haelnak

> Monde de jeu interactif jusque dans ses moindres recoins


Dans Zelda, toute la gestion de la physique, du feu, de l'électricité, etc. rend l'open-world réellement interactif. 
Tu peux te retrouver à résoudre des mini-énigmes très instinctives liées à la physique et aux placement/déplacement d'objets (avec les Korogus par exemple), etc.

Dans Skyrim, tu peux voler des fourchettes et les jeter par terre. Et ça s'arrête là niveau interaction avec le monde.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Dans Zelda, toute la gestion de la physique, du feu, de l'électricité, etc. rend l'open-world réellement interactif.
> Dans Skyrim, tu peux ramasser des fourchettes.


Skyrim est donc plus interactif que 99.9% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.
Et Zelda est plus interactif que 100% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.

(Tu dis ça sur le ton de la dérision j'imagine, mais le fait de pouvoir interagir avec tous les objets du jeu sans exception dans les jeux Bethesda, ça n'a l'air de rien mais c'est un des éléments qui justifient cette appellation "simulationniste")

----------


## Haelnak

> Skyrim est donc plus interactif que 99.9% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.
> Et Zelda est plus interactif que 100% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.
> 
> (Tu dis ça sur le ton de la dérision j'imagine, mais le fait de pouvoir interagir avec tous les objets du jeu sans exception dans les jeux Bethesda, ça n'a l'air de rien mais c'est un des éléments qui justifie cette appellation "simulationniste")


Skyrim le fait de façon inutile, simplement par "principe". Tu vires cette possibilité, ça ne change rien au jeu (sauf le seau qui permet de rendre les PNJs aveugles).
Si tu supprimes la diffusion du feu, la gestion du vent ou la physique dans Zelda, tu perds énormément de possibilités de gameplay.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Quand tu entre dans une pièce et que tu peux fouiller un tonneau, lire un livre, faire le con avec tous les objets de la pièce du plus gros au plus petit, c'est l'impression d'un monde concret et pas d'une zone de jeu. Donc c'est bien simulationniste et si tu retirait cette possibilité t'aurais quand même pas mal de choses relatives au gameplay qui passeraient à la trappe.

----------


## Haelnak

> et si tu retirait cette possibilité t'aurais quand même pas mal de choses relatives au gameplay qui passeraient à la trappe.


Je suis curieux de savoir lesquelles.

À chaque fois qu'on parle de Skyrim, on a les classiques "On peut utiliser les objets" et "On peut tuer les PNJs". 
Et à chaque on conclut que les PNJs importants ne peuvent pas mourir, voire repop s'il servent dans une quête (typiquement les "vampires" qui squattent une grotte); et que bouger les objets n'apporte rien sauf "de l'immersion". 


Pouvoir "faire le con avec les objets de la pièce", c'est rigolo 5 minutes mais ça n'apporte rien. Autant aller sur Garry's Mod.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Tu vires cette possibilité, ça ne change rien au jeu


Ah si, ça réduirait les crash.  :Indeed:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je suis curieux de savoir lesquelles.
> Pouvoir "faire le con avec les objets de la pièce", c'est rigolo 5 minutes mais ça n'apporte rien. Autant aller sur Garry's Mod.





> Quand tu entre dans une pièce et que tu peux *fouiller un tonneau, lire un livre*, faire le con avec tous les objets de la pièce du plus gros au plus petit, c'est l'impression d'un monde concret et pas d'une zone de jeu. Donc c'est bien simulationniste et si tu retirait cette possibilité t'aurais quand même pas mal de choses relatives au gameplay qui passeraient à la trappe.


Sans parler de la possibilité de pouvoir interagir de différentes manières avec n'importe quel PNJ, même si ça se limite à lui parler ou à l'attaquer, c'est encore une fois quelque chose qui n'est pas possible dans les autres mondes ouverts. 

Après je vais pas me lancer dans un débat qualitatif parce que Skyrim m'ennuie au plus haut point mais pour ce qui est de l'interactivité il se démarque très clairement du reste de la production... et se fait laminer par Breath of The Wild. (Ce qui valide le fait de comparer les deux jeux du coup)

----------


## Haelnak

> Sans parler de la possibilité de pouvoir interagir de différentes manières avec n'importe quel PNJ, même si ça se limite à lui parler ou à l'attaquer, c'est encore une fois quelque chose qui n'est pas possible dans les autres mondes ouverts. 
> 
> Après je vais pas me lancer dans un débat qualitatif parce que Skyrim m'ennuie au plus haut point mais pour ce qui est de l'interactivité il se démarque très clairement du reste de la production... et se fait laminer par Breath of The Wild. (Ce qui valide le fait de comparer les deux jeux du coup)


Dans n'importe quel jeu tu peux "fouiller un tonneau" (surtout que dans Skyrim ce sont des conteneurs classiques) ou "lire un livre".

----------


## FrousT

Ce débat  :^_^: 

On dirait une usine à rien  :^_^:   ::unsure::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Dans n'importe quel jeu tu peux "fouiller un tonneau" (surtout que dans Skyrim ce sont des conteneurs classiques) ou "lire un livre".


Absolument pas.

Et là encore on ne parle que du gameplay, alors que le fait d'être simulationniste ça implique surtout de construire un monde cohérent sans que le gameplay n'en soit nécessairement un facteur. Lire un livre dans Skyrim ça affecte le gameplay et la cohérence du monde de jeu. Déplacer une fourchette ça n'a aucune utilité mais ça participe à l'idée qu'on est en face d'un monde concret.

Il me semble également que tu n'ait pas relevé ce que j'ai dit sur le fait de pouvoir interagir avec tous les PNJ sans exception, ce qui est plus ou moins unique aux jeux Bethesda/Obsidian en ce qui concerne les monde ouverts.

----------


## Haelnak

> Absolument pas.


Ah bon ? 




> Lire un livre dans Skyrim ça affecte le gameplay et la cohérence du monde de jeu. Déplacer une fourchette ça n'a aucune utilité mais ça participe à l'idée qu'on est en face d'un monde concret.


Carrément. Et étaler tous les objets d'un PNJ au sol et remarquer qu'il s'en tape, ça permet de renforcer la cohérence du monde.
Tout comme lui coller un seau sur la tête pour le voler, retirer le seau, et le voir ne pas réagir et te parler comme si tout allait bien.




> Il me semble également que tu n'ait pas relevé ce que j'ai dit sur le fait de pouvoir interagir avec tous les PNJ sans exception, ce qui est plus ou moins unique aux jeux Bethesda/Obsidian en ce qui concerne les monde ouverts.


Interpeller des personnages dont tu connais le nom instinctivement (grosse cohérence) pour qu'il te dise _"J'ai coupé du bois, je suis fatigué"_, c'est super intéressant d'un point de vue gameplay.


Tout ce qui est censé participer à la cohérence du monde dans Skyrim ne fait que déconstruire la crédibilité de son univers à cause de ses limites.
Et au lieu de balancer des phrases sans exemples concrets comme tu le fais depuis tout à l'heure, j'ai dit pourquoi juste au-dessus (interaction avec les PNJs -> repop ou immortalité, interaction avec les items -> aucune réaction des personnages, interaction item/pnj -> limites de l'IA, etc.).

----------


## Zerger

Mais c'est encore mieux que basher du Bioshock  ::lol:: 

J'ai un peu de mal à voir Skyrim comme un bon exemple de monde ouvert immersif, quand tu peux mettre pause entre deux attaques ennemis pour engloutir 3 poulets aux patates douces histoire de se soigner. Ca et le fait de pouvoir jouer les facteurs pendant des centaines d'heures alors qu'il y a une "urgence" avec les dragons.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah bon ? 
> 
> 
> Carrément. Et étaler tous les objets d'un PNJ au sol et remarquer qu'il s'en tape, ça permet de renforcer la cohérence du monde.
> Tout comme lui coller un seau sur la tête pour le voler, retirer le seau, et le voir ne pas réagir et te parler comme si tout allait bien.


Ah ben au moins dans Witcher 3 t'as pas ce problème. Il y a rien qui bouge ou presque, tu peux interagir avec rien du tout et la quasi-totalité des PNJ vivent dans une autre dimension. (Et avant que tu me sautes dessus parce que j'attaque ton jeu favoris: Je m'amuse sur The Witcher 3, pas sur Skyrim, le débat ici ne porte pas sur la qualité des jeux concernés mais sur ce qu'ils proposent objectivement) Très franchement je sais pas trop ce que tu essaye de faire en détournant de plus en plus le sujet et en jouant la contradiction à l'extrême, mais là t'es vraiment pénible.




> Et au lieu de balancer des phrases sans exemple concret comme tu le fais depuis tout à l'heure


Tu te fiches de moi ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah ben au moins dans Witcher 3 t'as pas ce problème. Il y a rien qui bouge ou presque, tu peux interagir avec rien du tout et la quasi-totalité des PNJ vivent dans une autre dimension. (Et avant que tu me sautes dessus parce que j'attaque ton jeu favoris: Je m'amuse sur The Witcher 3, pas sur Skyrim, le débat ici ne porte pas sur la qualité des jeux concernés mais sur ce qu'ils proposent objectivement) Très franchement je sais pas trop ce que tu essaye de faire en détournant de plus en plus le sujet et en jouant la contradiction à l'extrême, mais là t'es vraiment pénible.


Balancer le pseudo-argument _"T'es fan de Witcher 3, me saute pas dessus hihi"_ alors qu'on parle de Skyrim au lieu de proposer de vrais exemples de ce que propose ce dernier selon toi, ça montre la limite de ton raisonnement. 
Sans déconner, brandir ce bouclier du "jeu favori" n'est plus très efficace contre moi vu le nombre de fois où je l'ai critiqué sans problème ces derniers mois en le comparant justement à des titres plus récents (techniquement face à Horizon Zero Dawn, sur l'interaction face à Zelda, sur le hitboxes et les combats face à Dark Souls III, etc.). 

Mais c'est toujours la même chose avec Skyrim, ce n'est pas uniquement lié à toi.

Je me cite :



> À chaque fois qu'on parle de Skyrim, on a les classiques "On peut utiliser les objets" et "On peut tuer les PNJs". 
> Et à chaque on conclut que les PNJs importants ne peuvent pas mourir, voire repop s'il servent dans une quête (typiquement les "vampires" qui squattent une grotte); et que bouger les objets n'apporte rien sauf "de l'immersion".


Depuis 2011, j'attends  des exemples concrets de ce qu'apporte au gameplay la "grosse interactivité de Skyrim", mais personne n'a encore été capable de le faire.

J'ai déjà eu la même discussion il y a quelques mois sur un autre topic et ça s'était déroulé de la même façon : on liste ce qu'on peut faire dans Skyrim mais on est incapable d'y donner une utilité autre que _"On peut le faire !"_.





> Tu te fiches de moi ?


Tu parles de ça ?
_"Quand tu entre dans une pièce et que tu peux fouiller un tonneau, lire un livre, faire le con avec tous les objets de la pièce du plus gros au plus petit, c'est l'impression d'un monde concret et pas d'une zone de jeu."_

Si oui, je t'ai déjà répondu au-dessus en te montrant le manque d'intérêt de la chose voire, pire, la rupture de la cohérence du monde à cause des limites du jeu. Idem pour la "possibilité de tuer un PNJ".

----------


## SuicideSnake

Dans un sens, c'est pas au final mieux de proposer une interactivité limité plutôt qu'une interactivité qui n'a aucun impact ?

----------


## FrousT

> Mais c'est encore mieux que basher du Bioshock 
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à voir Skyrim comme un bon exemple de monde ouvert immersif, quand tu peux mettre pause entre deux attaques ennemis pour engloutir 3 poulets aux patates douces histoire de se soigner. Ca et le fait de pouvoir jouer les facteurs pendant des centaines d'heures alors qu'il y a une "urgence" avec les dragons.


Exactement pareil sur Zelda, remplace le poulets aux patates par des sandwich tout pourri et les dragons par une certaine Zelda à sauver (ou Link je sais plus  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Meuhoua

> Monde de jeu interactif jusque dans ses moindres recoins, cohérent, (j'ai pas dit bien construit ou parfaitement pensé, juste cohérent) dynamique: C'est bien simulationniste, ce qui ne garantit en rien sa qualité mais le démarque néanmoins de 99% des autres jeux en monde ouvert.
> 
> Maintenant il y a Breath of The Wild qui semble du peu que j'ai en ai vu avoir plusieurs points communs (La possibilité d'interagir avec le moindre objet, la liberté totale dans l'approche du jeu, qui semble même être plus poussée chez Zelda...) et son auteur dit qu'il s'en est inspiré. A partir de là si toi tu as joué à Breath of The Wild et que tu peux argumenter contre cette comparaison je veux bien mais là tu ne me donnes pas grand chose.


Ce que tu entend par "interactif" c'est "prendre" et... c’est tout ? Ça fait pas cher l'interaction. 
Parce que dans les Elder Scrolls ouai on peut ramasser toutes les fourchettes si ça nous chante mais ça servira à rien. A part peut être une quête ou une feature spécifique (genre un receleur qui reprendra les objets volés) il n'y a aucun gameplay dedans ou avec qui aura été pensé pour exploiter le truc dans un but simulationniste ingame (suffit de voir le tweek/bug du panier sur la tête des marchands au mieux c’est une blague de dev).
Nah, sans rire, les Elder Scrolls n'ont de simulatinoniste qu'une apparence superficielle, dès qu'on creuse 2 sec on est dans un RPG assez pauvre et cloisonné dans ses systèmes et qui seront au mieux développé que par les mods (parfois bien fait et bien intégré... parfois pas), ça fait quand même depuis Morrowind que ça dure (ce qui donne quand même une bonne demi douzaine de jeux sur la formule, avec le plus gros apport sur le dernier Fallout : exploiter ENFIN tout ce "scrap interactif" comme une ressource dans une feature spécifique).

Alors certes, le dernier Zelda va pas vraiment plus loin coté "roleplay" et l'inspiration prise dans Skyrim n'est clairement pas sur le gameplay mais dans son "level/world design" (créer un monde ouvert à la balade qui donne envie d'aller voir ce qu'il y a de l'autre coté de la colline et qui essaye de récompenser le joueur quand il fait ça -généralement en y mettant une micro énigme Korugu, hater gonna hate-), le monde y est même assez statique par rapport aux épisodes narratifs (où après chaque nouveau donjon ou série de quête on peut être sûr que de nouvelles quêtes "en conséquence" seront dispo), mais faut comprendre que c’est surtout avant tout une mise à plat et une relecture moderne de Zelda 1, un jeu d'aventure et d'exploration sans trop de fioriture directive et narrative auquel on aurait appliqué les technos modernes pour y amener du gameplay (l'exploitation de la physique partout et l'openworld d'un seul tenant principalement).

----------


## Haelnak

D'accord avec ça. Je n'aime pas Fallout 4 mais je dois avouer qu'ils ont plutôt intelligemment géré l'utilisation de toutes les merdouilles que l'on peut ramasser.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Balancer le pseudo-argument "T'es fan de Witcher 3, me saute pas dessus hihi" au lieu de proposer de vrais exemples de ce que propose Skyrim selon toi, ça montre la limite de ton raisonnement.


Ce qui montre les limites de ton raisonnement c'est surtout tes attaques à deux balles et ton argumentation agressive depuis le début de la conversation. Et arrête de faire la victime deux secondes alors que c'est loin d'être la première fois que tu t'insurge quand ce jeu (que j'ai pris en exemple parce que c'est un des open-world les plus acclamés de ces dernières années) est amené dans la conversation: Je précise simplement que ça ne sert à rien de vouloir m'amener sur ce terrain d'opposer la qualité d'un jeu à celle de l'autre.

Et les exemples je les ais donnés, et je les ais donnés en premiers. Ce serait cool d'arrêter un instant de mentir.




> Je me cite :
> 
> 
> Depuis 2011, j'attends toujours des exemples concrets de ce qu'apporte la "grosse interactivité de Skyrim" puisque personne n'a encore été capable de le faire.


Ah ben oui, tu te cite d'un post que t'as édité ni vu ni vu ni connu, forcément que je vais pas les voir en entier tes posts si tu continue de les éditer pendant toute la conversation.

Et maintenant, pour commencer, je vais moi aussi me citer:




> Monde de jeu interactif jusque dans ses moindres recoins, cohérent, (j'ai pas dit bien construit ou parfaitement pensé, juste cohérent) dynamique: C'est bien simulationniste, ce qui ne garantit en rien sa qualité mais le démarque néanmoins de 99% des autres jeux en monde ouvert.


Tu me vois dire que l'interactivité de Skyrim "apporte quelque chose ?" (ça veut dire quoi, apporter quelque chose, si ça participe à la construction du monde ça apporte pas quelque chose ?) Non. Je parle avant tout de l'aspect simulationniste, donc la simulation d'un monde vivant, avec plus ou moins de succès dans les jeux Bethesda puisqu'ils restent sur ce point incomplet, mais bien qu'incomplets, infiniment plus aboutis que la concurrence sur ce point précis.

Néanmoins, on peut très bien se permettre d'étendre un peu le raisonnement sur l'interactivité et dire ce qu'elle apporte au gameplay, (que tu trouve chiant et que je trouve également chiant, mais là encore ce n'est pas la question, c'est pas parce que tu n'aime pas un jeu qu'il faut être dans une critique aveugle et systématique) parce qu'elle apporte quelque chose.

Par exemple, dans Skyrim je peux attaquer n'importe qui. Quelques personnages importants ne peuvent pas être tués, ce qui limite l'impact de cette possibilité, mais tous les autres peuvent être attaqués sans que le jeu ne l'ait sollicité et mourir sous les coups du joueur. Faire ça, c'est s'exposer à des conséquences sur l'ensemble du déroulement du jeu: Si je commet un délit et que je ne veux pas payer d'amende je vais en prison, (ce qui peut m'ouvrir des possibilités de quête) si je refuse d'aller en prison les gardes sont hostiles, ce qui me coupe l'accès à la ville à moins de tuer tout le monde. Si je tue des personnages impliqués dans des quêtes je perds ces quêtes pour de bon. (Donc influence sur le gameplay)

Dans Skyrim tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un livre ou à une note peut-être lu et récupéré. Ces livres ou notes peuvent ne donner aucune information, raconter une histoire, donner des détails sur l'univers du jeu, donner une information intéressante ou augmenter les caractéristiques du personnages. (Donc influence sur le gameplay)

Que le jeu soit médiocre c'est une autre question, mais dire que l'interactivité n'apporte rien c'est non seulement une farce mais ça n'a en plus aucun rapport avec le sujet initiale qui est de savoir si oui ou non ce jeu est simulationniste, et oui, il l'est: Il simule un monde complet et cohérent. Bien construit, amusant à parcourir ? Pas vraiment. Mais la simulation est néanmoins là, et elle n'est pas présente dans d'autres jeux.

Et du coup après ce débat totalement inutile on en revient à l'idée initiale: 




> Skyrim est donc plus interactif que 99.9% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.
> Et Zelda est plus interactif que 100% des jeux en monde ouvert existants.


Oui Skyrim est moins interactif que Zelda.
Non, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas interactif, vu que l'interactivité y est plus poussée que dans n'importe quel autre jeu en monde ouvert, et non, cette interactivité n'est pas inutile puisque soit elle influe de manière sensible sur le gameplay totalement ennuyeux du jeu, soit encore une fois elle justifie la qualification de simulationniste parce que contrairement aux autres mondes ouverts c'est un monde complet qui est simulé. 

Tuer un PNJ avec toutes les conséquences que ça implique ça influe sur le gameplay et ça participe à la simulation d'un monde avec un certain niveau de cohérence. Déplacer une bouteille ou un marteau dans Skyrim ou pouvoir utiliser n'importe quel objet dans Deus Ex (déclaré champion du design simulationniste par la quasi-totalité des membres de ce forum) ça n'a absolument aucune influence sur le gameplay, mais ça participe à la simulation comme tous les autres détails de ce type.

Après que tu méprise la volonté du jeu de simuler un monde concret et non une simple zone de jeu c'est une chose, et que tu méprise le jeu lui-même c'en est une autre. (et je peux pas te contredire alors que j'ai connu l'ennui le plus total sur ce jeu)

----------


## banditbandit

This

----------


## Sylvine

> Parce que passé le fait que ce soit des openworld, ils ont autant à voir que Skyrim et Just Cause ?


Ok, donc en gros on peut comparer Doom 1 et 2 (et encore) mais c'est tout.

Pourquoi je pourrais pas comparer Skyrim et Just Cause ?
C'est des jeux, y'a des intentions derrières qui sont plus ou moins bien réalisées, je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas comparer.

----------


## Zerger

Ptain les gars, merci de penser à ceux qui lisent le forum au taff  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

Vas y compare !!

On compare bien Paladins à un jeux vidéo donc je vois pas le problème perso...

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah ben oui, tu te cite d'un post que t'as édité ni vu ni vu ni connu, forcément que je vais pas les voir en entier tes posts si tu continue de les éditer pendant toute la conversation.


Sachant que tu as édité plusieurs fois afin de couper tes posts en deux ou pour en réunir d'autres, me forçant à éditer les miens dans la foulée, ça me fait doucement rire.

----------


## znokiss

> http://www.musee-orsay.fr/typo3temp/...3832ba6a94.gif
> 
> This


Y'en a un qui a capté le titre du topac et la référence à ce tableau de Julien Courbet. 

Sinon, comme on dirait que c'est ça qu'il faut faire, je me quote depuis le forum : 



> Mais voggle merde

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Sachant que tu as édité plusieurs fois afin de couper tes posts en deux ou pour en réunir d'autres, me forçant à éditer les miens dans la foulée, ça me fait doucement rire.


Ben vu que tes réponses tu les poste dans les cinq secondes suivant l'apparition de mon message j'ai pas d'autre choix que d'en couper une partie pour qu'il soit vu dans le post suivant plutôt que de te dire trois posts plus bas que "Eh t'as pas répondu à ce que j'ai écrit !"




> Y'en a un qui a capté le titre du topac et la référence à ce tableau de Julien Courbet. 
> 
> Sinon, comme on dirait que c'est ça qu'il faut faire, je me quote depuis le forum :


Le mec il se quote un message de 2015 quoi. Aucune dignité.

----------


## banditbandit

> Y'en a un qui a capté le titre du topac et la référence à ce tableau de Julien Courbet.


Sans aucun doute.  :Pipe:

----------


## Haelnak

> censuré


*banditbandit*   :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Sachant que tu as





> couper





> les couilles





> pour en réunir





> la viande.





> ça me fait doucement rire.


On peut jouer longtemps à ce petit jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ben vu que tes réponses tu les poste dans les cinq secondes suivant l'apparition de mon message j'ai pas d'autre choix que d'en couper une partie pour qu'il soit vu dans le post suivant plutôt que de te dire trois posts plus bas que "Eh t'as pas répondu à ce que j'ai écrit !"


Et tu m'accuses d'éditer alors que je le fais pour pallier tes propres edit.  :Clap:

----------


## znokiss

Editception.
:POAAAAAAAAARRMMM:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et tu m'accuses d'éditer alors que je le fais pour pallier tes propres edit.


Sauuuuuuf que moi je n'édite pas en mode ni vu ni connu, je coupe simplement ce que j'allais ajouter pour le mettre dans le post suivant vu que t'es le champion toutes catégorie de la tactique dite de l'étouffement. (C'est pas comme si j'étais le premier à te faire remarquer que c'est incroyablement pénible de suivre une conversation avec toi, il faudrait peut-être prendre ça en compte pour des conversations plus agréables et qui font pas bander mou ce pauvre znokiss)

----------


## znokiss

Ah, avantage Strelock, nAKAZZ se prépare à servir. Restez accroché mesdames et messieurs, même si ce match s'éternise et que vous aimeriez bien rentrer chez vous, nous arrivons à bout touchant. On s'accroche on s'accroche, encore quelques échanges et nous ne tarderons pas à avoir le vainqueur glorieux de cette épique joute.

----------


## Haelnak

> Sauuuuuuf que moi je n'édite pas en mode ni vu ni connu, je coupe simplement ce que j'allais ajouter pour le mettre dans le post suivant vu que t'es le champion toutes catégorie de la tactique dite de l'étouffement.


Profiter de ma réputation de Ninja Edit, fortement exagérée puisque je le fais généralement très rapidement -pas de mention en bas de post donc- et pour corriger des fautes ou améliorer la syntaxe, afin de diminuer l'importance de tes propres edits, c'est très... méchant. Ouai, méchant.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah, avantage Strelock, nAKAZZ se prépare à servir. Restez accroché mesdames et messieurs, même si ce match s'éternise et que vous aimeriez bien rentrer chez vous, nous arrivons à bout touchant. On s'accroche on s'accroche, encore quelques échanges et nous ne tarderons pas à avoir le vainqueur glorieux de cette épique joute.





> Ah, avantage Strelock, nAKAZZ se prépare à servir





> Ah, avantage Strelock





> Strelock





> ock


Je



JE VAIS TE NIQUER TA RACE.


 :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Ah, avantage Strelock, nAKAZZ se prépare à servir. Restez accroché mesdames et messieurs, même si ce match s'éternise et que vous aimeriez bien rentrer chez vous, nous arrivons à bout touchant. On s'accroche on s'accroche, encore quelques échanges et nous ne tarderons pas à avoir le vainqueur glorieux de cette épique joute.


 ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais niquez vous les uns les autres bordel de merde  :Sweat:

----------


## Meuhoua

> Ok, donc en gros on peut comparer Doom 1 et 2 (et encore) mais c'est tout.
> 
> Pourquoi je pourrais pas comparer Skyrim et Just Cause ?
> C'est des jeux, y'a des intentions derrières qui sont plus ou moins bien réalisées, je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas comparer.


Tu fais ce que tu veux, ça veux pas dire que ça aura du sens.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Sinon si vous voulez j'étais en train de trasher cette daube de Resident Evil Revelations 2 il y a trois-quatre pages, donc si vous voulez ce qu'on fait c'est qu'il y a quelqu'un qui va venir me contredire et défendre Resident Evil Revelations 2.

...

Non ?

Personne ?
(Je me disais aussi)

----------


## Haelnak

Je fais équipe avec Strelo*c*k.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ce serait mieux de parler de Resident Evil 7.




> Je fais équipe avec Strelok.


Strelock*

----------


## Meuhoua

Chai pas, ca donne quoi par rapport à Skyrim.

 ::ninja::

----------


## banditbandit

Ben il me semble que c'est ce que j'ai fait, non ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu fais ce que tu veux, ça veux pas dire que ça aura du sens.


Tu fais pas ce que tu veux (dans le sens où si tu veux pas faire un truc, fais le pas (oui c'est très clair)), je te force pas à te servir de tout le potentiel de ton cerveau.  ::siffle::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Tu ne fais pas ce que tu veux, je te force pas à te servir de tout le potentiel de ton cerveau.

----------


## znokiss

Eh oui, belle reprise de nAKAZZ, qui n'usurpe pas son titre de Ninja Edit. Rendez-vous compte mesdames messieurs : 



> pas de mention en bas de post donc


Pas. 
de MENTION.
EN BAS ! 
DE POSTE !!

Rien que de l'écrire j'en ai les frissons. J'ai pu être témoin de son talent en direct live mesdames et messieurs : 



Observez la discrète manœuvre pour ajouter un soupçon de tristesse pour déclencher l'empathie. Quel talent mesdames et messieurs, quel match au sommet !

Tous les yeux se tournent vers son adversaire. Quelle va être sa réponse ?

edit (avec marques au bas de page, je n'ai pas le talent du seigneur) : quelle tristesse mesdames et messieurs, il semble que le public ait envahi le terrain, provoquant malheureusement la fin du match avant l'heure. Ahlala, j'en ai encore le ventre qui palpite.

----------


## Haelnak

> Tous les yeux se tournent vers son adversaire. Quelle va être sa réponse ?


T'es un enculé Znokiss.  :Cigare:

----------


## Clear_strelok



----------


## FrousT



----------


## akaraziel

Putain mais ce forum.  ::XD:: 
Ce débat épique.  ::wub:: 
Cette interactivité dans l'édition de post, de quoi faire rougir Skyrim et BotW réunis.  ::wub::

----------


## Nono

Skyrim, je l'ai vu tourner 10 minutes chez un pote. A un moment, il a fait tomber une assiette en entrant dans une pièce, elle s'est mise à rebondir partout et à tout retourner dans la salle. Depuis le côté simulationniste qui rend le monde plus cohérent, ça me fait doucement rigoler.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Gentleman de l'internet lisant les forums de Canard PC.
_(Illustration)_

----------


## znokiss

> Je
> 
> JE VAIS TE NIQUER TA RACE.






> T'es un enculé Znokiss.

----------


## Zerger

> Skyrim, je l'ai vu tourner 10 minutes chez un pote. A un moment, il a fait tomber une assiette en entrant dans une pièce, elle s'est mise à rebondir partout et à tout retourner dans la salle. Depuis le côté simulationniste qui rend le monde plus cohérent, ça me fait doucement rigoler.





Epique cette journée  :^_^: 

Merci à tous !

----------


## Nono

C'est limite si il n'y a pas plus d'immersion dans Thomas Was Alone.

----------


## Clear_strelok

De toute façon l'immersion du futur est déjà parmi nous:




Le jeu vidéo traditionnel ne peut plus lutter.

----------


## Blackogg

En tout cas dans Subnautica, l'immersion est complète.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ah putain.  ::XD:: 
J'en ai recraché mon thé, je te remercie pas.

----------


## znokiss

> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...k3854ygrwi.jpg
> 
> Gentleman de l'internet lisant les forums de Canard PC.
> _(Illustration)_


Streloc qui poste sur CPC : 


Réponse de nAKAZZ : 


15-15, engagement de Strelox : 


nAKAZZ qui ninja-edit sans remarque en bas de post : 


Streloque : 


nAKAZZ : 


Les 2 : 


Le fofo est content.

----------


## Haelnak

Les gifs, quand il y a en a un, ça va... C'est quand il y en a beaucoup qu'il y a des problèmes!




> Ah putain. 
> J'en ai recraché mon thé, je te remercie pas.


Haha, le vieux mec qui boit du thé.  ::XD:: 
Tu partages ta chambre avec Agano le vétéran de la guerre 14-18 à la maison de retraite ?  ::XD:: ²


Attends, merde, moi aussi je bois du thé.  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ah putain. 
> J'en ai recraché *mon thé*, je te remercie pas.


Confirmation que Strelock a au moins 65 ans, tu as une couverture sur tes genoux aussi ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Confirmation que Strelock a au moins 65 ans, tu as une couverture sur tes genoux aussi ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

Les animations faciales d'Andromeda sont plutôt pas mal faites, au final.

----------


## znokiss

_- automodération, blague pourrie avec "faciale" -_

----------


## Clear_strelok



----------


## Haelnak

:Sweat:

----------


## SuicideSnake



----------


## Zerger

Animation... Animation...

Soit elles restent figées, soit la peau se déchire

----------


## Dicsaw

Je jette encore un peu d'huile: je replonge dans le Zelda.  :tired: 

Y'a quand même pas mal d'effort de fait pour maintenir l’intérêt sur le long terme, je rencontre maintenant pratiquement plus que des monstres blancs (qui sont les plus puissants je crois), maintenant que je connais la map je m’intéresse un peu aux chevaux (que je trouvais inutile au début vu qu'on a tendance à grimper pour couper les trajets), y'a moyen de les utiliser comme des outils de combat (on peut charger les gardiens pour les retourner PUIS ON ATTAQUE  :Bave: ), d'ailleurs j'ai eu un combat assez monstrueux sur la grande plaine avec deux gardiens au cul et des ennemis à cheval qui me coursaient, c'était magnifique.

Je pousse un peu les quêtes annexes aussi, c'est du fedex la plupart du temps mais y'en a pas mal qui obligent à affronter des monstres forts et donc d'utiliser toutes les possibilités du gameplay, c'est moins remplissage que ce que je pensais.

----------


## Supergounou

On s'en fout Discaw, le topic ne sera plus jamais le même après ce début d'aprem #iwasthere

----------


## Zerger

Il y a d'autre survivants ?

On n'a aucune nouvelle des news  ::(:

----------


## akaraziel

Du coup c'est quoi, un #EditGate, un #OpenWorldGate ou un #InteractiveGate ?  ::blink::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Un #znokissGate

----------


## Groufac

Bon sinon ce week-end c'était *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris*, en coop à 2.

Avec un pote on avait adoré l'épisode précédent donc on prévoyait depuis un moment de se faire celui-là. On est au 2/3 à peu près.

Première déception: 4 persos au choix mais en fait que 2 sont réellement dispo, les autres sont des copies conformes. J'avais oublié ce détail et c'est dommage, résoudre des énigmes de plusieurs manières possibles suivant le duo semblait drôle même si ça augmenterait la complexité de développement. Bon soit. Je préfère toujours moins de possibilités si au moins elles sont bien réalisées.

On lance le jeu, quelques tours dans les options pour désactiver quelques trucs (notamment la 4K  ::ninja:: ) et c'est parti.
Pour le personnage de Lara on est en terrain ultra connu. Et celui d'Isis ?... Bah ils ont viré les lances de Totec qui permettaient de faire des plateformes temporaires, pour mettre un bâton qui sert à activer des trucs à distance. Ok. Sauf que j'ai vraiment pas vu l'intérêt de jouer ce personnage, les puzzles qui demandent d'utiliser ce pouvoir sont assez passifs et réclament surtout que l'autre perso se bouge le cul (genre les miroirs à tourner pour orienter le rayon du bâton).
Bref les puzzles sont un peu pareils mais en moins bien  ::unsure:: 

A côté de ça l'aspect coop, le coeur du jeu:
Ils ont modifié quelques éléments comme les mines qui ont du friendly fire, au moins ça force à faire attention quand on les pose mais ça réduit l'utilisation dans le combat.
Par contre *gros* carton rouge, la façon dont sont géré les "défis" et les récompenses: maintenant ils sont individualisé. Pas simplement pour forcer les deux joueur à bien jouer (ça aurait été plus difficile mais intéressant) mais là ça prive carrément l'autre joueur de récompense (genre une arme ou un bonus de vie ...) même lorsque le défi a été réalisé à 2.
Typiquement, je fais la courte échelle à un pote pour qu'il puisse atteindre un élément à activer dans un temps défini: il a la récompense, pas moi parce que c'est lui qui a activé le truc ... Moi ben je peux plus l'activer vu que c'est déjà fait... 
WTF. Ça encourage complètement à jouer perso pour être le mec qui débloque le loot à la place de l'autre.
 :Carton: 

Pareil pour la gestion des coffres, tout est individualisé donc faut être le mec qui récolte les thunes pendant les combats sinon on débloque pas les ouvertures de coffres  :Clap:  Donc du coup, ben automatiquement tu commences à jouer perso, à faire attention à bien prendre tout ce que tu peux pendant que ton pote galère contre des mobs ou cherche une solution à un puzzle.
Bref LA mécanique de merde pour du coop.

A côté de ça ben le reste c'est pareil que l'épisode précédent, donc c'est plutôt réussi en dehors de ces points.

Mais maintenant je me demande quel était l’intérêt de faire cet épisode  ::unsure:: 

Du coup ça nous a gonflé et on est passé à* Breath of the Wild*  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Un #znokissGate


Je suis arrivé bien après la bataille mais j'ai quand même bien rigolé.
Zno tu devrais être un LE commentateur officiel des supers débats CPC. On devrait te faire un badge.

----------


## Thelann

C´est déjà fini, ils sont repartis bosser ? Déconnez pas il me faut de la lecture pour demain. Je tente un revive.

Franchement, dire que Skyrim est une bouse overbuggé c´est oublier:
-Que Morrowind était bien pire
-Qu´on a (presque) tous 100+ heures sur le jeu.

Et je rejoins l´avis de Streloc (même si simulationiste c´est osé), l´interactivité du monde participe à l´immersion. Dans la plupart des jeux je recherche les éléments avec lesquelles je peux intéragir, dans Skyrim je suis surpris quand je ne peux pas intéragir, je trouve la différence fondammentale. C´est sûr, c´est souvent inutile, parfois buggé. Mais merde, si quand je mets un sceau sur la tête d´un perso, il n´est plus capable de voir, c´est déjà plus crédible que 99% des jeux. Skyrim c´est un grand bac à sable à explorer. C´est pas un bon jeu en terme de mécaniques, mais ça reste dans le très haut du panier pour (se) raconter des histoires, justement parce que c´est tellement ouvert, permissif. Ne pas être capable de reconnaitre ça c´est manquer d´honnêteté intellectuelle.

Si Zelda arrive à marier les deux, tant mieux !

----------


## Dicsaw

> -Qu´on a (presque) tous 100+ heures sur le jeu.


Et après on se rend compte du vide que représentent ces 100h et on le lance plus jamais.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bon sinon ce week-end c'était *Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris*, en coop à 2.


Ouais, un bon cran en dessous de l'épisode précédent, et c'est pas la possibilité de jouer à 4 qui rattrape (c'est complétement bordélique et ça rajoute rien vu que comme tu le dis y'a que 2 persos clonés).

----------


## Catel

J'ai bien aimé faire de la rando à la montagne dans Skyrim, et j'ai d'autant plus aimé que j'ai pas payé pour y jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

> Ne pas être capable de reconnaitre ça c´est manquer d´honnêteté intellectuelle.


Et puis y'a du slowmo sur les headshots avec les flèches.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mais merde, si quand je mets un sceau sur la tête d´un perso, il n´est plus capable de voir, c´est déjà plus crédible que 99% des jeux. =


C'était d'ailleurs la technique utilisée par Bonnie et Clyde.

----------


## Ginfizz

En pleine phase de recherche archéologique j'essaie des classiques que j'ai loupé à leur sortie. En ce moment je joue donc à :

*Zelda : Link's Awakening*

Tout est minimaliste dans ce jeu : graphismes, musique, scénar, mais l'ambiance un peu onirique (c'est même le thème de l'aventure) est agréable et les mécniques-type de la série fonctionnent à merveille.
Bref j'aime beaucoup, même si c'est assez corsé et malgré mes bonnes intentions de départ j'ai du me résoudre plusieurs fois à avoir recours à une soluce.

*Zelda : Twilight Princess*

Les donjons et leurs énigmes sont vraiment sympa mais le reste ne me botte pas trop. Trop de blabla peu passionnant, des graphismes 3D qui n'ont pas super bien vieilli (déjà qu'à l'époque..), une DA qui ne m'enchante pas, surtout dans la partie « dark », mais surtout un rythme trop mou qui n'est pas sauvé par l'intérêt proche de zéro que je porte au scénario. Du coup, à moins d'une grosse surprise il y a de bonnes chances qu'il me tombe bientôt des mains.

*Metroid : Zero Mission*

Paf, LA claque !!! J'avoue, il s'agit de mon 1er Metroid et je suis complètement fan de tout :

- Le système de jeu génial : j'adore les cartes qui se dévoilent petit à petit, les passages secrets qui incitent à l'exploration, avec le classique système de recherche de l'objet indispensable pour débloquer de nouveaux passages. Aussi simple qu'efficace, le jeu est toujours motivant et dur à lâcher quand on l'a en main... même quand il est tard et qu'on sait qu'on doit se lever tôt le lendemain !

- La prise en main super agréable : Samus est très réactive et variée dans son moveset, se déplacer dans les dédales et dégommer / éviter les aliens est un plaisir tant tout est fluide et précis.

- L'ambiance SF des années 80 : les «cinématiques» rudimentaires et kitsch mais évocatrices, les musiques, le scénar à la Alien, je kiffe tout ça !

Bref, un excellent trip que ce Metroid : Zero Mission, un peu trop facile sans doute mais du coup idéal pour qui comme moi découvre la série.

----------


## Gloppy

*Zelda: Breath of the Wild* sur *PC* (!?!)

Non, je ne suis pas en train d'y jouer, mais je découvre que c'est possible (ou presque) !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l32VOXPUeE (anglais)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU5n4jZy8jU (français)

L'équipe derrière l'émulateur Cemu est sur Patreon... et récolte 22.000 dollars par mois de dons pour le projet. De quoi payer leur procès contre Nintendo ? A suivre... 
https://www.patreon.com/cemu

----------


## Supergounou

> *Metroid : Zero Mission*
> 
> Paf, LA claque !!! J'avoue, il s'agit de mon 1er Metroid et je suis complètement fan de tout :


N'hésite pas à jouer aux autres opus 2D qui sont tous très très bons, et SURTOUT à l'épisode SuperNes  :Bave:

----------


## FericJaggar

Les deux premiers ont salement vieilli quand même. Par contre à partir du troisième effectivement, c'est du très bon. Si tu aimes Zero Mission Ginfizz tu aimeras forcément Metroid Fusion, très similaire.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui, les 2 premiers ne sont pas à faire, j'ai oublié de le préciser. Mais plutôt parce que Zero Mission est un remake du 1, et que AM2R en est un de Metroid 2  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

> N'hésite pas à jouer aux autres opus 2D qui sont tous très très bons, et SURTOUT à l'épisode SuperNes


Ah oui oui oui, faut absolument faire Super Metroid.  :Bave: 
Metroid Fusion aussi, excellent.

Tu peux même tenter les Metroid Prime (y'a la trilogie sur wii), perso j'ai pas digéré le passage 3D mais ils sont très appréciés.  :;): 


A oublier : 
-Metroid Prime Hunters (DS) : Très décevant.
-Metroid Other M. Nul à chier sur tous les points.

----------


## Euklif

J'avais bien aimé Other M, malgré ses lacunes. Je te trouve un poil sévère.
Sinon pareil : Super, fusion et les prime sont très bien.

----------


## akaraziel

> J'avais bien aimé Other M, malgré ses lacunes. Je te trouve un poil sévère.
> Sinon pareil : Super, fusion et les prime sont très bien.


J'en suis conscient, mais je l'ai vraiment détesté. J'ai même pas eu le courage de le finir. Ceci dit les différents avis du lien que tu as posté me confortent dans mon idée :
-Scénario nul,
-Level design sans inspiration, très linéraire, donc très mauvais pour un Metroid,
-Gameplay peu précis.

C'est une grosse déception, autant j'ai pas du tout accroché aux Primes mais je leur reconnait d'énormes qualités (gameplay, ambiance <3 , level design), autant Other M accumule des tares insupportables.


J'espère vraiment que Nintendo va se reprendre et nous sortir un Metroid de la trempe du dernier Zelda. Y'a moyen de faire quelque chose de grandiose.  ::):

----------


## Illynir

> *Zelda: Breath of the Wild* sur *PC*


Je te conseille de retirer ce message rapidement, la dernière fois que j'en ai parlé je me suis pris un averto pour une raison que j'ignore encore.  :tired:

----------


## Gloppy

> Je te conseille de retirer ce message rapidement, la dernière fois que j'en ai parlé je me suis pris un averto pour une raison que j'ignore encore.


J'ai trouvé l'info en page d'accueil chez Eurogamer, donc j'ai supposé qu'il n'était pas interdit ou malvenu d'en parler (je n'ai pas regardé les vidéos en entier, j'espère qu'elles ne proposent pas une méthode piratage du jeu).
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...kable-progress

----------


## Ginfizz

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont conseillé des opus Metroid pour continuer la série après Zero Mission, c'est bien ce que je compte faire  :;): 

J'ai dans l'idée d’enchaîner avec Metroid Prime, à la fois pour suivre la timeline et pour changer de style, apparemment c'est une tuerie d'après son 97 sur Metacritic, à égalité avec Super Metroid !

----------


## Momock

> J'ai dans l'idée d’enchaîner avec Metroid Prime, à la fois pour suivre la timeline et pour changer de style, apparemment c'est une tuerie d'après son 97 sur Metacritic, à égalité avec Super Metroid !


Ça l'est, oui. Et le 2 aussi (peut-être plus encore).

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai trouvé l'info en page d'accueil chez Eurogamer, donc j'ai supposé qu'il n'était pas interdit ou malvenu d'en parler (je n'ai pas regardé les vidéos en entier, j'espère qu'elles ne proposent pas une méthode piratage du jeu).
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...kable-progress


Ah non mais moi j'ai rien à y redire hein, au contraire...

Je te prévenais juste vu que ça m'a surpris pas mal aussi quand ça m'est arrivé.

----------


## FericJaggar

Metroid Prime, c'est peut-être mon jeu préféré tous supports confondus. J'ai passé au moins une centaine d'heure dessus, je pense. Metroid Prime 2 est cool aussi, mais assez coton pour la difficulté. Le troisième est chouette, mais je ne suis pas fan de la wiimote.
Metroid : Other M j'avais bien aimé pour ma part, mais je serais peut-être un peu plus critique si j'avais dû acheter le jeu pour y jouer...
Je rêve d'un Metroid sur Switch, c'est le jeu qui me ferait passer le cap et acheter la console, je crois. Mais je n'ai pas trop d'espoir, quand je vois l'étron fumant qu'ils ont sorti sur 3DS.

----------


## Gloppy

> Ah non mais moi j'ai rien à y redire hein, au contraire...
> Je te prévenais juste vu que ça m'a surpris pas mal aussi quand ça m'est arrivé.


Oui, j'avais bien compris ton intention et je te remercie de m'avoir prévenu. Je laisse mon message, quitte à virer les tutoriels si on me fait une remarque (le reste est lisible dans un article d'un site de jeux vidéo connu et respecté, je ne pense pas que parler de ce projet d'émulation du nouveau Zelda soit un problème en soi).

----------


## Ginfizz

> Metroid Prime, c'est peut-être mon jeu préféré tous supports confondus. J'ai passé au moins une centaine d'heure dessus, je pense. Metroid Prime 2 est cool aussi, mais assez coton pour la difficulté. Le troisième est chouette, mais je ne suis pas fan de la wiimote.
> Metroid : Other M j'avais bien aimé pour ma part, mais je serais peut-être un peu plus critique si j'avais dû acheter le jeu pour y jouer...
> Je rêve d'un Metroid sur Switch, c'est le jeu qui me ferait passer le cap et acheter la console, je crois. Mais je n'ai pas trop d'espoir, quand je vois l'étron fumant qu'ils ont sorti sur 3DS.


Reggie Fils-Aimé avait à demi-mot annoncé un Metroid pour la Switch je crois, en donnant un rendez-vous en 2018. Ça ferait une annonce sympathique pour l'E3  ::siffle::

----------


## dridrilamenace

Wario Land 3 sur GBC.
C'est... Particulier.
En gros c'est un jeu qui mixe un metroidvania avec un super mario bros. et où Wario ne peut pas mourrir (mais il n'est pas invincible pour autant).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

*Motorsport Manager*, jouable gratuitement sur Steam pour encore 3 jours, c'était l'occasion de tester.
Je déteste la F1 et je ne suis pas vraiment intéressé par les sports mécaniques (à part NASCAR et un peu Rallye), mais le volet gestion pouvait me plaire.

Graphiquement il est choupinou, l'interface est agréable et claire, même si quelques éléments manquent parfois de lisibilité à cause de la transparence du fond mais ça reste rare.
La partie gestion est étoffée pour un joueur comme moi, c'est à dire qu'elle ne suffira peut être pas pour un joueur aguerri. Avec le DLC gratuit pour renommer créer son écurie, je pense me le prendre quand j'aurai du temps de jeu.

----------


## IrishAlex

*The Witness* (sur PS4)
Vraiment excellent! Après un peu plus de 5 heures de jeu, j'ai résolu environ 160 puzzles (dixit la sauvegarde) 

Spoiler Alert! 


(j'ai débloqué 3 lasers, celui près de la cabane de pêcheur avec la symétrie, celui du château en ruine, et celui du bunker)

. Quelle satisfaction après chaque puzzle résolu, à chaque nouvelle règle que l'on comprend (j'étais bien fier hier soir de comprendre l'énigme à base de 

Spoiler Alert! 


filtre de couleur

). Les énigmes arrivent très progressivement, et quand il y en a une que l'on ne comprend pas encore (du genre dans le désert en ce moment), on passe à autre chose en se disant qu'on reviendra plus tard. En fouillant un peu, j'ai trouvé des audio logs qu'on ne peut écouter qu'une fois, et qui sont assez cryptiques. J'ai hâte de continuer ce soir, et d'essayer de résoudre la deuxième gros tableau tout en haut de la tour du château en ruine...

----------


## znokiss

Les audiologs, c'est à chaque fois une citation d'un perso célèbre. Par contre, quant à capter le sens profond du schmilblick et la relation à l'ensemble, j'y suis pas encore.

----------


## IrishAlex

J'espère juste que ça n'est pas indispensable pour résoudre certaines énigmes...  ::wacko::

----------


## Blackogg

> Les audiologs, c'est à chaque fois une citation d'un perso célèbre. Par contre, quant à capter le sens profond du schmilblick et la relation à l'ensemble, j'y suis pas encore.





> J'espère juste que ça n'est pas indispensable pour résoudre certaines énigmes...


Non, c'est juste pour l'ambiance les audiologs (et tu peux les réécouter). Relier des points dans de zoulis décors en écoutant Einstein te parler d'infini, c'est toujours agréable  ::): .



Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre d'autres sons peuvent avoir une importance dans le jeu

----------


## Supergounou

*Splasher*. J'essaye d'avoir l'or à tous les contre-la-montres avant de finir une partie normal. Le jeu a une réputation d'être facile, eh ben mon sang, j'en chie pourtant. Ou comment réconcilier les assistés et les masochistes.

----------


## Momock

> *Splasher*. J'essaye d'avoir l'or à tous les contre-la-montres avant de finir une partie normal. Le jeu a une réputation d'être facile, eh ben mon sang, j'en chie pourtant. Ou comment réconcilier les assistés et les masochistes.


Perso j'ai pris la peine d'obtenir l'or sur les 15 ou 16 premiers niveaux, après j'ai renoncé. Très bon jeu, au passage.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais j'ai vu  ::): 

T'es mon seul ami Steam à être allé aussi loin dans le time-attack, du coup t'étais mon challenger niveaux temps. Mais là, je vais me retrouver seul, j'ai réussi le niveau 16. C'est fou comment ça devient dur une fois qu'on a les 3 flingues.

----------


## Harest

La faute au reset rapide qui n'était pas dispo tout de suite (un changement de la façon dont le time attack fonctionne à une semaine de la release à priori, ça devait être comme la démo mais y'avait des soucis). Et du coup je ne suis plus dedans atm. Je l'avais fini en sauvant tous les splashers surtout.

----------


## Supergounou

Sans le reset rapide j'imagine même pas le bordel. Et même avec: y a un niveau, celui du train, qui m'a bien rendu cinglé pour avoir l'or: les 15 premières secondes sont en ligne droite, juste à bourrer le stick vers la droite, puis cinématique de 30 secondes non skippable. À chaque retry, je ragais comme un fou de devoir tout me retaper. Grosse erreur de game design je trouve, pour un jeu à speedrun, heureusement ça reste rare.

Le jeu a pas mal d'autres défauts quand même, j'y reviendrai quand je l'aurais fini, sur le topic adéquat.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le jeu a une réputation d'être facile


Euh, non ?

----------


## Supergounou

Si si. Et il est facile, du moins pour arriver jusqu'à la fin (me reste 2 niveaux remarque, j'aurais peut-être de quoi rager). Vies infinies, nombreux checkpoints, nombre limité de niveaux. Je le situerai au niveau d'un Mario moderne en gros. Bien plus facile que finir MeatBoy, Shovel Knight, Rayman, Donkey Kong Returns, ou que sais-je encore.

Les à-côtés sont déjà bien plus hardcore, et c'est justement ça qui est intéressant: celui qui veut faire un plateformer tranquillou se retrouve face à un level design jouissif mais pas complexe, celui qui aime souffrir essaiera de platiner tous les niveaux et de réaliser les différents speedruns proposés par le jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Si si.


Non non.

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/test/604542...oon-sur-pc.htm



> Difficulté très bien dosée


https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/splash...9269/test.html



> Au fil des niveaux de moins en moins gentils
> Il faudra les maîtriser sur le bout des doigts pour venir à bout des différents traquenards tendus par des développeurs qui savent parfaitement ce qu'ils font.
> exigeant comme il faut sans vous balancer à vitesse grand V contre des murs de difficulté


http://www.gamergen.com/tests/splash...hteam-280309-1



> Un jeu de plateforme aussi mignon que difficile
> Et souvent difficile.
> et des morts à répétition du joueur. 
> d'un gameplay qui évolue au fur et à mesure des levels et demande autant d'adresse que de réflexes. Si les premiers niveaux sont extrêmement simples et servent surtout à découvrir les mécanismes de gameplay de Splasher, le titre devient particulièrement corsé sur la fin


https://www.indiemag.fr/tests/splash...ormer-exigeant



> peinture fraîche sur un plateformer exigeant
> Avec une difficulté juste possédant quelques piques


http://www.vgprofessional.com/videog...view-splasher/



> Splasher never feels too difficult. It doesn’t feel too easy, either


Alors oui, les tests s'accordent à dire que si tu cherches juste à boucler les niveaux c'est pas super dur et que la difficulté est bien progressive, mais personne ne qualifie le jeu de "facile".
Oui, c'est plus facile que des jeux réputés durs (Meatboy c'est l'exemple type du jeu dur, celui que tout le monde reprend), mais un jeu qu'on va qualifier de "facile" c'est un jeu plus facile que la moyenne.

Donc oui, si tu essayes d'avoir l'or sur tous les niveaux tu vas en chier, c'est précisément ce que disent tous les tests.

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis pas sûr d'arriver à te suivre.

Déjà, on passera sur le fait que des articles de presses valent moins que l'avis d'une communauté, enfin c'est mon avis ça, et c'est discutable j'en conviens. Mais même, quasi tous les extraits que tu cites montrent que le jeu est largement faisable, avec certes quelques piques de difficultés, mais rien d'insurmontable. Ensuite tu dis qu'un jeu "facile", c'est comparé à la moyenne, et c'est justement le cas, comme je l'indique dans mon post précédent. Plus facile que Ori, c'est pour dire. Enfin, tu dis qu'avoir l'or c'est difficile, et c'est encore une fois ce que je dis juste avant.

J'en ai bouffé des plateformers, et tu peux me croire: pour finir le jeu en ligne droite, Splasher est largement plus facile que la majorité. Au niveau d'un Mario récent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh, je crois avoir pigé, tu parles d'un point de vu sémantique. Bon, d'accord si tu veux, le jeu n'est pas "simple". Mais comparé à la concurrence, c'est quand même la basse moitié du niveau de la difficulté.

----------


## Momock

Si on se contente juste de finir le jeu en sauvant tous les bonhommes il est bien fastoche, à part certains dans les derniers niveaux qui font retry en boucle.

Bon sinon en ce moment je joue à *Hollow Knight*. Je suis à la toute fin, juste avant le boss final, avec 97% de complétion. J'essaie d'avoir le 100% avant d'aller l'affronter mais je sens que ça va me saouler (obtenir l'un des % demande de grinder et les ennemis ne réaparraissent pas simplement en sortant d'une pièce, ce qui était pourtant un bonne chose jusqu'à présent...) 

C'est une excellent jeu, super à explorer et avec une bonne ambiance de fin des temps (c'est littéralement Dark Souls chez les insectes, quoi. Du coup les hollows sont vraiment hollows sous leur chitine!), même si je regrette qu'il ne fasse rien de bien d'innovant (le système de badges de Rabi-Ribi par-ci, les sauts muraux et la propulsion murale d'Ori par-là...) et qu'il ne soit pas bien optimisé (ça ramouille par endroits). 

Enfin rien d'innovant... le système de soins et de carte sortent du lot, quand-même. Ce dernier combiné au level design réussi et à la grandeur, variété et cohérence du monde font que j'ai vraiment adoré le jeu. Je recommande.

Et puis sinon je me suis mis aux Zeldas du GBC. J'en suis au septième donjon de *Link's Awakening* (que j'ai laissé en pause parcequ'il ma gavé, et qu'en plus j'ai eût un bug. Une histoire de boule qui tombe dans le même trou à l'infini au lieu d'arriver dans la salle du dessous comme elle devrait) et j'ai commencé *Oracle of Ages*. Alors Link's Awakening c'est sympa mais c'est claustro quand-même, surtout au début. Tu ne peux vraiment pas sortir des clous, y'a toujours un truc infranchissable pas loin si t'as pas le bon item, ça rend les déplacements assez fastidieux en plus (vu qu'on doit changer d'items équipés tous les cinq mètres).

----------


## Supergounou

> Si on se contente juste de finir le jeu en sauvant tous les bonhommes il est bien fastoche, à part certains dans les derniers niveaux qui font retry en boucle.


Effectivement, je viens de finir le dernier, 30mn dessus  ::O: 

Donc je relativise: le jeu est globalement facile comparé à la concurrence, sauf le dernier niveau.

----------


## Sylvine

> Plus facile que Ori, c'est pour dire.


Ori aussi est plutôt considéré comme dur, c'est juste toi qui fréquentes un cercle de joueurs hardcores qui considèrent que "Dark Souls n'est pas dur, juste exigeant", ta fameuse communauté dont l'avis vaut plus que la presse.
C'est pas une question de valoir plus ou moins, c'est juste que tu peux pas juger du consensus à propos d'un sujet et te basant sur un échantillon aussi peu représentatif.

C'est comme si tu faisais un sondage politique à la sortie d'un concert de Didier Super.

----------


## Zerger

> j'ai commencé *Oracle of Ages*.


Les Oracles Of c'est vraiment un hommage à Link's Awakening, j'en ai gardé un bon souvenir !

Sinon GG pour le débat naissant, tout ça grâce à un bout de phrase  :Clap:

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon GG pour le débat naissant, tout ça grâce à un bout de phrase


Le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il ne lit même pas mes réponses  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Momock

> C'est pas une question de valoir plus ou moins, c'est juste que tu peux pas juger du consensus à propos d'un sujet et te basant sur un échantillon aussi peu représentatif.


Et alors? En quoi le consensus est-il pertinent à l'heure de savoir si le jeu est dur ou facile pour les gens faisant partie du "cercle de joueurs hardcore"?

----------


## schouffy

Je me refais *Half Life²* et les épisodes.
ça fait plaisir de retrouver HL (après 13 ans déjà  :Fouras: ), mais le début est un peu chiant, avec tous ces tonneaux explosifs et ces robot-scies volants. Je suis curieux de voir si ça tient bien l'épreuve du temps.
Par contre techniquement je trouve toujours ça classe. Je sais pas si ils l'ont amélioré depuis, mais je trouve les textures vraiment pas mal.

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai essayé avec le Cinematic Mod, puis vu la gueule des décors et les temps de chargement multipliés par 20 ou 30, je l'ai vite désinstallé.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il ne lit même pas mes réponses


Si mais bon, c'est effectivement pas très intéressant donc on va effectivement en rester là.

----------


## Zerger

On peut pas réussir tous ses trolls, surtout le dimanche matin

----------


## Ginfizz

> Et puis sinon je me suis mis aux Zeldas du GBC. J'en suis au septième donjon de *Link's Awakening* (que j'ai laissé en pause parcequ'il ma gavé, et qu'en plus j'ai eût un bug. Une histoire de boule qui tombe dans le même trou à l'infini au lieu d'arriver dans la salle du dessous comme elle devrait) et j'ai commencé *Oracle of Ages*. Alors Link's Awakening c'est sympa mais c'est claustro quand-même, surtout au début. Tu ne peux vraiment pas sortir des clous, y'a toujours un truc infranchissable pas loin si t'as pas le bon item, ça rend les déplacements assez fastidieux en plus (vu qu'on doit changer d'items équipés tous les cinq mètres).


J'en suis à peu près au même endroit sur Link's Awakening (6ème donjon), et perso j'accroche bien. C'est vrai qu'il y a un côté claustro dans ce jeu, mais c'est justement ce qui me plait : c'est un jeu de labyrinthes, les donjons bien sûr mais aussi la carte principale elle-même. Je ne me lasse pas de ces maps qui se dévoilent petit à petit et du principe de recherche de l'objet qui débloque les passages et donc l'aventure, ça marche à donf sur moi  ::o: 

Par contre le bug dont tu parles me fait un peu flipper : il se produit à quel moment  ::unsure:: 

Enfin encore une question : je pense aussi jouer à Oracle of Ages après celui-ci : tu le trouves comment par rapport à Awakening ?

----------


## Zerger

C'est le même en plus étoffé, ca devrait te plaire

----------


## Xchroumfph

L'ambiance en moins quand même non ?

Bon Ginfizz n'y fait pas du tout référence mais *Link's Awakening* vaut essentiellement à mes yeux pour son ambiance.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je me refais *Half Life²* et les épisodes.
> ça fait plaisir de retrouver HL (après 13 ans déjà ), mais le début est un peu chiant, avec tous ces tonneaux explosifs et ces robot-scies volants. Je suis curieux de voir si ça tient bien l'épreuve du temps.
> Par contre techniquement je trouve toujours ça classe. Je sais pas si ils l'ont amélioré depuis, mais je trouve les textures vraiment pas mal.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, j'ai essayé avec le Cinematic Mod, puis vu la gueule des décors et les temps de chargement multipliés par 20 ou 30, je l'ai vite désinstallé.


Bah j'avais pris Black Mesa en promo, qui est un remake du premier HL sur le moteur du 2, et ya vraiment un sacré taf, même si avec le recul, certaines phases de gameplay ont quand meme pris un sacré coup de vieux.

Pour ceux qui kiffent Zelda de la SNES, je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller le hack Parallel World, qui est une tuerie. Super difficile, ambiance vraiment géniale, clin d'oeil sur l'origine du jeu, vraiment un sacré taf.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je me refais *Half Life²* et les épisodes.
> ça fait plaisir de retrouver HL (après 13 ans déjà ), mais le début est un peu chiant, avec tous ces tonneaux explosifs et ces robot-scies volants. Je suis curieux de voir si ça tient bien l'épreuve du temps.
> Par contre techniquement je trouve toujours ça classe. Je sais pas si ils l'ont amélioré depuis, mais je trouve les textures vraiment pas mal.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, j'ai essayé avec le Cinematic Mod, puis vu la gueule des décors et les temps de chargement multipliés par 20 ou 30, je l'ai vite désinstallé.


Tu devrais le faire avec ça, plutôt:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/290930/?l=french

Ça corrige plein de bugs, ajoute des détails visuels jusqu'ici réservés au portage Xbox 360 et améliore le rendu par petites touches au point où c'est plus fidèle à l'esthétique du jeu de base que la version actuelle du jeu. (Qui a senti passer le changement de version du moteur fait à la vite vers 2007-2009)

----------


## schouffy

Ouais j'y ai pensé, mais après avoir vu des comparatifs j'ai pas été du tout convaincu (à part pour l'eau) et j'ai commencé une partie sans, et les saves sont pas transférables.
Mais le rendu vanilla est vraiment propre (sans doute dû au changement de moteur dont tu parles, ça m'étonnerait qu'on avait ça en 2004).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ouais j'y ai pensé, mais après avoir vu des comparatifs j'ai pas été du tout convaincu (à part pour l'eau) et j'ai commencé une partie sans, et les saves sont pas transférables.
> Mais le rendu vanilla est vraiment propre (sans doute dû au changement de moteur dont tu parles, ça m'étonnerait qu'on avait ça en 2004).


Le jeu de base est un peu plus joli en fait. Techniquement la mise à jour du moteur ajoute le HDR et des ombres portées par la lampe mais ça a été mal fait et il y a plusieurs scènes qui ont éclairage un peu foiré dans la version actuelle du jeu par rapport à l'original, en particulier à Ravenholm. (Mais c'est pas quelque chose que tu va remarquer si tu joue au jeu sans connaitre ces différences, il reste assez joli dans toutes ses versions)

----------


## ercete

> Pour ceux qui kiffent Zelda de la SNES, je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller le hack Parallel World, qui est une tuerie. Super difficile, ambiance vraiment géniale, clin d'oeil sur l'origine du jeu, vraiment un sacré taf.


VOilà qui est très intéressant... je m'en vais me plonger dedans tantôt !
je l'ai chopé là : http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/197/

----------


## Zerger

> L'ambiance en moins quand même non ?
> 
> Bon Ginfizz n'y fait pas du tout référence mais *Link's Awakening* vaut essentiellement à mes yeux pour son ambiance.


Link's Awakening je me souviens plus trop de son ambiance, celles des Oracles of m'avait bien plus en tout cas. Le gameplay reste très similaire, hormis le fait pouvoir changer de saison/époque, et le sac à baies. Il y a même une longue quête d'échange d'objets comme dans LA  ::P:

----------


## dridrilamenace

Ouais mais les échanges d'objets sont optionnels alors que dans LA, il faut absolument faire les échanges pour avancer.
Les royaumes d'Holodrum et de Labryna sont aussi plus vastes que l’île de Cocolint.

----------


## Ginfizz

Il me semble que les 2 opus Oracles sont liés entre eux (par un système de mots de passe je crois) : ça a un intérêt de les faire simultanément ?

----------


## Nephizz

> Et alors? En quoi le consensus est-il pertinent à l'heure de savoir si le jeu est dur ou facile pour les gens faisant partie du "cercle de joueurs hardcore"?


C'est quoi un joueur hardcore ? C'est le mec qui a fini tous les Souls en passant plus de temps à lire des wikis du jeu et à mater des playtroughs sur Youtube que sur le jeu lui même ?
Je demande parce que j'ai un pote dans ce cas là. Il a l'air très fier de sa "performance" car quand il parle de la saga il prend un air blasé en prétendant que c'est des jeux faciles. Bon, en réalité, quand je l'ai vu jouer à DS 2 il n'avait pas l'air de trouver ça si simple sur le coup.  ::P: 

Question bonus: peut on être un joueur hardcore et aimer Kirby ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Maintenant que c'est sorti je redonne une chance à Day of Infamy.

Malgré les limitations par rapport au contexte seconde guerre mondiale j'ai l'impression que c'est plus accessible qu'Insurgency alors que je ressentais l'inverse quand c'était en beta.
Les différents objectifs sont quasiment les mêmes que dans le précédent jeu, il faut péter du matos ennemi, capturer des points, tenir une position, ça s'enchaine bien pendant la partie.

Comme Insurgency y'a pas besoin de micro pour communiquer correctement, les voix off des joueurs indiquent tout ce qu'on a besoin de savoir et y'a toujours le système très pratique de la boussole.
D'ailleurs l'ambiance déchire, ça gueule de partout, les ragdolls ont des animations avant de mourir, y'a des démembrements... c'est hallucinant de voir ce qu'on peut encore faire avec le Source.

On dirait la série des BF en réussie, j'ai retrouvé la même sensation de jouer à un jeu multi mais mis en scène comme du solo, par exemple j’avançais doucement avec mon équipe puis d'un coup le chemin se retrouve bloqué par un bombardement, on se retranche dans une maison et on entend des cris allemands de tous les cotés, ensuite on s'est frayé un chemin vers l'objectif à travers pleins de petites ruelles pour se retrouver sous le feu d'un sniper posté en hauteur:



Par contre faut que je me renseigne un peu sur le rôle des différentes classes, c'est pas très clair en jeu, les menus c'est le niveau 0 de l’ergonomie.

----------


## Momock

> Par contre le bug dont tu parles me fait un peu flipper : il se produit à quel moment


C'est dans le septième donjon, mais en fait ça se résoud en sortant et en revenant dans le donjon (et pas en sortant et revenant dans le jeu, comme j'avais fait. C'est pour ça que j'avais cru être fichu). Ça ne résoud pas mon autre problème par contre (qui est que je ne trouve pas ce qu'il faut faire dans ce foutu donj')

----------


## Zerger

> C'est quoi un joueur hardcore ? C'est le mec qui a fini tous les Souls en passant plus de temps à lire des wikis du jeu et à mater des playtroughs sur Youtube que sur le jeu lui même ?
> Je demande parce que j'ai un pote dans ce cas là. Il a l'air très fier de sa "performance" car quand il parle de la saga il prend un air blasé en prétendant que c'est des jeux faciles. Bon, en réalité, quand je l'ai vu jouer à DS 2 il n'avait pas l'air de trouver ça si simple sur le coup.


Y'a un paquet de jeux bien plus durs que les Dark Souls  ::):

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Il me semble que les 2 opus Oracles sont liés entre eux (par un système de mots de passe je crois) : ça a un intérêt de les faire simultanément ?


En effet. Il faut faire l'un, puis l'autre et terminer par le premier à nouveau. Du moins, un truc dans le genre. C'était la mode.

A leur sortie, ce système ne m'avait pas du tout convaincu et du coup, je suis passé un peu à côté de ces deux jeux.

----------


## Nephizz

> Y'a un paquet de jeux bien plus durs que les Dark Souls


Je sais bien, rassures toi. 
C'est juste que c'est l'une des référence qui revient le plus souvent ces dernières années quand on parle de jeux hardcore. Et que mon pote me fait rire à faire le type qui a roulé sur les jeux fingers in ze nose, alors qu'il n'y serait jamais arrivé sans aller se spoiler toutes les strats sur le net.  :^_^: 

Enfin tout ça pour réagir à ce qui se disait plus haut.  Et que pas mal de pseudo hardcore gamers ont la mémoire sélective sur la difficulté que leur ont posé certains jeux.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Faut leur faire télécharger kaizo mario pour les calmer  :;): 

La je suis en train de jouer à crypt of the necrodancer et le perso qui meure quand on rate un beat est atroce  ::(:  je passe la main aux amis hardcores.

----------


## Ginfizz

> C'est dans le septième donjon, mais en fait ça se résoud en sortant et en revenant dans le donjon (et pas en sortant et revenant dans le jeu, comme j'avais fait. C'est pour ça que j'avais cru être fichu). Ça ne résoud pas mon autre problème par contre (qui est que je ne trouve pas ce qu'il faut faire dans ce foutu donj')


Ah ok, c'est pas bloquant donc, ça me rassure. C'est bon à savoir en tout cas... sinon c'est vrai qu'il y a quelques bons casse-têtes dans ce Zelda  ::happy2:: 




> En effet. Il faut faire l'un, puis l'autre et terminer par le premier à nouveau. Du moins, un truc dans le genre. C'était la mode.
> 
> A leur sortie, ce système ne m'avait pas du tout convaincu et du coup, je suis passé un peu à côté de ces deux jeux.


Ok merci, j'ai pris les 2 Oracles durant les soldes Zelda sur l'e-shop, je pourrais donc tester cette interconnection.

----------


## Sylvine

> Maintenant que c'est sorti je redonne une chance à Day of Infamy.


J'avoue que je classe ce jeu dans la liste des "il manque un petit quelque chose" avec tous les Insurgency, Red Orchestra, Rising Storm, Verdun et compagnie.

Ils m'ont tous l'air très bien réalisé, équilibré et tout ce que tu veux, mais je sais pas, c'est toujours le même mode de jeu un peu bidon à base de capture de point et où t'as quasiment rien d'autre à faire que tirer sur les autres, il manque toujours la petite originalité qui me donnera envie d'essayer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> il manque toujours* la petite originalité* qui me donnera envie d'essayer.


Et qui condamne en général ces mêmes jeux à l'anonymat le plus total.

----------


## Catel

> J'avoue que je classe ce jeu dans la liste des "il manque un petit quelque chose" avec tous les Insurgency, Red Orchestra, Rising Storm, Verdun et compagnie.
> 
> Ils m'ont tous l'air très bien réalisé, équilibré et tout ce que tu veux, mais je sais pas, c'est toujours le même mode de jeu un peu bidon à base de capture de point et où t'as quasiment rien d'autre à faire que tirer sur les autres, il manque toujours la petite originalité qui me donnera envie d'essayer.


Joue à World of Tanks.

C'est la même chose mais avec des chars (et plein de petites subtilités tactiques) et sans Free For All.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il me semble que les 2 opus Oracles sont liés entre eux (par un système de mots de passe je crois) : ça a un intérêt de les faire simultanément ?


Non c’est l’un après l’autre. Le code te permet de récupérer certains objets, notamment les anneaux. Ça débloque quelques trucs en plus sans que ce soit ouf non plus. C’est un peu comme les Pokémon que tu ne trouves que dans une version, enchaîner les deux Oracle permet d’avoir accès à des anneaux propres à l’autre version. Tu devrais aussi croiser des personnages que tu as rencontrés dans ta précédente partie.

----------


## ShotMaster

Et t'as un donjon en plus (qui est le même dans les deux versions donc peu importe laquelle tu fais en dernier) si mes souvenirs sont bons. Qui est considéré comme la vraie fin.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est dans le septième donjon, mais en fait ça se résoud en sortant et en revenant dans le donjon (et pas en sortant et revenant dans le jeu, comme j'avais fait. C'est pour ça que j'avais cru être fichu). Ça ne résoud pas mon autre problème par contre (qui est que je ne trouve pas ce qu'il faut faire dans ce foutu donj')


De mémoire tu peux accéder au 8e avant le 7e (je crois que c’est un saut un peu tendu à faire avec bottes + plume). D’ailleurs avec l’objet du 8e donjon, ça facilite bien le 7e, notamment le boss. Ça peut te changer les idées avant de revenir dans le 7e.

- - - Updated - - -




> Et t'as un donjon en plus (qui est le même dans les deux versions donc peu importe laquelle tu fais en dernier) si mes souvenirs sont bons. Qui est considéré comme la vraie fin.


Ah oui exact !

----------


## Zerger

Ah merde, j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir combiner mes 2 parties. En fait, je suis meme pas sûr d'avoir finir Oracles of Seasons, je me souviens juste d'Of Ages

----------


## Ginfizz

> Non c’est l’un après l’autre. Le code te permet de récupérer certains objets, notamment les anneaux. Ça débloque quelques trucs en plus sans que ce soit ouf non plus. C’est un peu comme les Pokémon que tu ne trouves que dans une version, enchaîner les deux Oracle permet d’avoir accès à des anneaux propres à l’autre version. Tu devrais aussi croiser des personnages que tu as rencontrés dans ta précédente partie.


Ok, un petit bonus sympathique donc. Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

> J'avoue que je classe ce jeu dans la liste des "il manque un petit quelque chose" avec tous les Insurgency, Red Orchestra, Rising Storm, Verdun et compagnie.
> 
> Ils m'ont tous l'air très bien réalisé, équilibré et tout ce que tu veux, mais je sais pas, c'est toujours le même mode de jeu un peu bidon à base de capture de point et où t'as quasiment rien d'autre à faire que tirer sur les autres, il manque toujours la petite originalité qui me donnera envie d'essayer.


Tu n'as jamais joué à Red Orchestra ? A l'époque son gameplay était réellement innovant.

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire par l'absence d'originalité, mais cela ne passe pas forcément par une question de mode de jeu. La preuve, tu aimes Titanfall et Tribes qui ont des modes de jeu classiques (là aussi, c'est le gameplay qui apporte de l'originalité).





> Et qui condamne en général ces mêmes jeux à l'anonymat le plus total.


Je doute que cela soit lié uniquement à un manque d'originalité, les FPS à gros succès sont majoritairement pauvres question originalité. Ce qui marche au contraire, c'est les suites de suites qui n'apportent rien de neuf.
Par contre, RO et Insurgency ne sont carrément pas inconnus, ils sont même des références de succès dans le domaine des FPS indés. http://steamspy.com/app/222880 http://steamspy.com/app/35450

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu n'as jamais joué à Red Orchestra


Si, pas très longtemps parce que, ba boaf, comme j'ai dit y'a rien qui me retient vraiment.




> La preuve, tu aimes Titanfall et Tribes qui ont des modes de jeu classiques (là aussi, c'est le gameplay qui apporte de l'originalité).


J'ai adoré Titanfall MALGRÉ ses modes de jeu (le seul qui m’intéresse c'est le CTF, et je trouve ça déjà plus intéressant que de la capture de points), et ça a toujours été mon principal reproche au jeu.

Pour Tribes je suis pas d'accord du tout, le mode de jeu c'est pas juste du CTF, y'a tout le concept du générateur, des défenses et tout ça.
D'ailleurs j'ai jamais touché à l'autre mode de jeu simpliste façon TDM dans des petites arènes là.

Et au delà de ça tu as raison, le gameplay aussi peut apporter son originalité, or j'en trouve pas vraiment dans ces FPS semi-réalistes.
Y'a quelques trucs sympa comme pouvoir caler son arme contre un mur dans RO, mais c'est surtout des petits mécanismes qui renforcent le réalisme, pas vraiment la profondeur.

----------


## Euklif

C'est génial Red Orchestra!
J'étais une tanche abyssal mais j'adorais ce jeu... Tellement que j'ai jamais osé franchir le pas pour le second de peur de me transformer en un "vieux con 1.6"  :Emo: .

----------


## Erkin_

> Y'a quelques trucs sympa comme pouvoir caler son arme contre un mur dans RO, mais c'est surtout des petits mécanismes qui renforcent le réalisme, pas vraiment la profondeur.


La plus grosse évolution, c'était l'arme pas fixe à l'écran et toujours totalement précise et une véritable gestion du recul.



> La différence entre Red Orchestra et les autres FPS réalistes, l'énorme différence qui fait que ce jeu est un putain de must-have, c'est que vous pouvez tirer de façon précise tout en vous déplaçant. La dispersion des armes est toujours très faible : La seule chose qui vous empêche de courir en utilisant votre K98 comme un railgun, c'est qu'il est difficile, mais pas impossible, de voir où vous allez tirer. A moins évidemment d'utiliser l'ironsight.





> mais c'est surtout le gameplay qui marque. En rendant toutes les armes extrêment précises et en leur donnant un comportement à la fois cohérent et intéressant, Tripwire a réalisé ce qui est probablement le FPS réaliste le plus couillu actuellement disponible. Puisqu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours, observez vous-même la manière dont ces règles sont gérées : 
> 
> A gauche, une dispersion aléatoire utilisée dans la quasi-totalité des jeux et à droite Red Orchestra.
> 
> Oh, ça n'a l'air de rien comme ça, mais grâce à cette gestion intelligente de la précision des armes, il est parfaitement possible avec un peu d'entraînement de tirer efficacement tout en courant. Résultat : le rythme de jeu gagne en intensité et le camping n'est clairement pas la tactique la plus importante. Et quelles sensations ! Seuls les mid-air de Quake s'avèrent aussi gratifiants que les séries de frags que l'on se surprend régulièrement à effectuer dans Ostfront, arme à la hanche en plein milieu du champ de bataille.


http://www.nofrag.com/2006/mai/04/21258/

A l'époque, je sortais de tacticals shooters comme R6 et Swat 4 tout en trouvant les fast FPS bien plus balaise niveau sensations et plaisir de jeu, puis je tombe sur cette gestion d'arme de fou, qui mélange réalisme, sensations et skill. Ça reste une référence à mes yeux.




> Pour Tribes je suis pas d'accord du tout, le mode de jeu c'est pas juste du CTF, y'a tout le concept du générateur, des défenses et tout ça.


Bien-sûr, mais voilà le concept de base est du CTF avec des subtilités autour, en gros on peut partir d'un concept simple et faire des choses intéressantes.

Après, en tant que fan des FPS de SplashDamage, je suis moi aussi un grand fan des modes de jeux plus évolués. Et je suis aussi blasé de ces FPS qui n'apportent plus grand chose de neuf, mais c'est quasiment tout le marché qui est ainsi à mes yeux, pas uniquement Insurgency.

----------


## esprex

Sinon y'a Natural Selection, on en parle jamais assez  :Cigare:

----------


## Erkin_

> Sinon y'a Natural Selection, on en parle jamais assez


Dans le domaine des FPS/RTS, c'est celui que j'aime le moins. J'ai préféré Savage 2, Nuclear Dawn, Tremulous.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> Ok, un petit bonus sympathique donc. Merci pour l'info


Petite anecdote rigolote:
au départ Capcom avait prévu de faire un troisième jeu qui aurai eu pour thème les couleurs, mais ils ont ont renoncé parce qu'ils ont vite réalisé que faire trois jeux liés entre eux c'est juste  ::wacko::

----------


## Sylvine

> La plus grosse évolution, c'était l'arme pas fixe à l'écran et toujours totalement précise et une véritable gestion du recul.


Oui mais c'est pareil que caler son arme, au final ça change pas grand chose au fond du jeu.

Ça reste des jeux ultra basiques au delà de toute cette couche de réalisme.
C'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais moi ça m’intéresse pas.

Et je demande pas forcément des modes de jeu ultra complexes, juste que j'ai pas l'impression que le jeu se résume à avancer vers le point de capture le plus proche et bien savoir viser.

Par exemple Ghost Recon Phantoms avait un mode de jeu basique (une ligne de points à capturer dans l'ordre), mais couplé au système de couverture et aux habilités, ça donnait un style de jeu particulier et intéressant où il faut avancer par saut de puce en se couvrant les uns les autres. En gros je retrouvais bien plus ce genre de gameplay tactique à la Full Spectrum Warrior que sur un jeu réaliste à la Red Orchestra, parce qu'au lieu de se perdre sur pleins de détails réalistes, les développeurs ont au contraire gardé que des mécaniques qui amenaient naturellement ce genre d’expérience.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ça reste des jeux ultra basiques au delà de toute cette couche de réalisme.
> C'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais moi ça m’intéresse pas.


Le concept est basique (Quoique Red Orchestra 2 c'est déjà plus compliqué) justement parce que la mécanique même des combats est particulièrement étoffée. Je pense pas qu'un Insurgency fonctionnerait avec un mode de jeu un peu complexe ou un truc genre capture de drapeau par exemple, tout simplement parce que toute notre attention est déjà requise sur ce qui est normalement automatique ou très simple dans un autre FPS. On parle quand même de jeux où tu peux vider un chargeur sur une cible à bout pourtant et ne pas la toucher une seule fois ou alors aligner un headshot à 300m avec la même arme selon son positionnement sur l'écran.

Là par exemple j'imagine Rainbow Six Siege avec le modèle de maniement des armes de Insurgency sans que la nature des objectifs ne soit changée. Ce serait presque impossible à maîtriser, il a déjà tellement de paramètres à prendre en compte et de risques liés à la plus petite action (C'est d'ailleurs le seul FPS en dehors des jeux basés sur le modèle Red Orchestra où le tir de suppression est non seulement bien réel mais est souvent plus efficace et utile pour l'équipe que de ne pas tirer tant que tu ne vois pas ta cible) qu'avec un modèle d'avantage réaliste on ferait n'importe quoi, et le jeu perdrait en profondeur tactique.

----------


## Erkin_

> Oui mais c'est pareil que caler son arme, au final ça change pas grand chose au fond du jeu.


C'est une innovation qui change la façon de jouer  et qui offre une bonne courbe d'apprentissage. 
Par exemple pour revenir sur Titanfall, je trouve que RO a plus apporté en termes de gameplay nouveau et riche que Titanfall. Alors il me semble encore plus simple de fermer les yeux sur le mode de jeu classique (RO proposait quelques subtilités en plus comme des objectifs secondaires, des tanks quand même).

Clear_strelok: C'est une question d'habitude et maîtrise ensuite, la visée devient un réflexe qui peut s'intégrer dans des scénarios complexes. Killing Floor le montre déjà bien.

----------


## esprex

> Dans le domaine des FPS/RTS, c'est celui que j'aime le moins. J'ai préféré Savage 2, Nuclear Dawn, Tremulous.


C'est pourtant le meilleur. En toute objectivité bien sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Le concept est basique (Quoique Red Orchestra 2 c'est déjà plus compliqué) justement parce que la mécanique même des combats est particulièrement étoffée. Je pense pas qu'un Insurgency fonctionnerait avec un mode de jeu un peu complexe ou un truc genre capture de drapeau par exemple, tout simplement parce que toute notre attention est déjà requise sur ce qui est normalement automatique ou très simple dans un autre FPS. On parle quand même de jeux où tu peux vider un chargeur sur une cible à bout pourtant et ne pas la toucher une seule fois ou alors aligner un headshot à 300m avec la même arme selon son positionnement sur l'écran.
> 
> Là par exemple j'imagine Rainbow Six Siege avec le modèle de maniement des armes de Insurgency sans que la nature des objectifs ne soit changée. Ce serait presque impossible à maîtriser, il a déjà tellement de paramètres à prendre en compte et de risques liés à la plus petite action (C'est d'ailleurs le seul FPS en dehors des jeux basés sur le modèle Red Orchestra où le tir de suppression est non seulement bien réel mais est souvent plus efficace et utile pour l'équipe que de ne pas tirer tant que tu ne vois pas ta cible) qu'avec un modèle d'avantage réaliste on ferait n'importe quoi, et le jeu perdrait en profondeur tactique.


Je suis pas entièrement d'accord, je sais pas si t'as essayé le mode réalisme tactique de R6, alors ça rend pas les armes plus réalistes (à part le rechargement où tu conserves les chargeurs) mais ça transforme vraiment le jeu et on retrouve certains éléments de ces jeux réalistes (tu réfléchis vraiment avant de tirer), mais ça reste jouable (micro obligatoire par contre) et intéressant.

Et même si c'était vrai, je sais pas si ça serait pertinent d'avoir un jeu tellement complexe sur certains détails que tu pourrais plus vraiment te concentrer sur autre chose.

----------


## wiotts

J'ai trop de jeux en ce moment...

Je lâche un peu mais continue toujours de lancer régulièrement quelques parties de *For Honor*. Faut dire que ça a été mon jeu 99% de mon temps les semaines passées.

Niveau rogue like/lite (les puristes retiendront la nuance qu'ils veulent), je lance toujours régulièrement un petit *FTL*, un run journalier de *Necrodancer*, et je me suis mis récemment à *Nuclear Throne* offert par un canard. Mine de rien, mis bout à bout avec toujours la tentation de relancer un run, ça en prend du temps de jeu !

J'essaie une nouvelle fois d'accrocher à *Divinity Original Sin*, mais même si j'ai été bien plus loin que la première fois, ma motivation diminue. J'adore pourtant le système de combat, le craft simple et efficace. Le fait d'être assez cloisonné et relativement "vite" bloqué niveau exploration si on ne fait pas avancer les quêtes ou repérer les passages secret semblerait être l'origine de cette démotivation.

Mon nouveau jeu du moment *PLAYERUNKNOWN'S Battleground* (ou PUBG pour les intimes), jeu de battle royale très sympathique, qui occupe principalement mes soirées en ce moment.

J'ai lancé *Legend of Eisenwald* pris dans le dernier humble bundle, il faut que je trouve le temps de m'y mettre un peu plus.

J'aimerais me prendre *Battle Brother,* mais ça va faire beaucoup...

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, j'ai relancé *Nuclear Throne*, ca défoule toujours autant  ::lol::  Et je suis toujours autant merdique !

----------


## Pitchblack

> ...
> 
> J'essaie une nouvelle fois d'accrocher à *Divinity Original Sin*, mais même si j'ai été bien plus loin que la première fois, ma motivation diminue. J'adore pourtant le système de combat, le craft simple et efficace. Le fait d'être assez cloisonné et relativement "vite" bloqué niveau exploration si on ne fait pas avancer les quêtes ou repérer les passages secret semblerait être l'origine de cette démotivation.
> 
> ...


Ha *Divinity*, je l'ai relancé et abandonné un nombre de fois celui-là... tout ça à cause de _la quête du build parfait_.
En général je finit Cyseal et lâche sur la deuxième zone.
Je suis dessus aussi actuellement. Ce coup-là c'est sur l'enhanced edition avec le mod XC Bags + Epic que je passe du temps.
Le mod enlève le peu de choses fastidieuses du jeu (gestion automatique de l'inventaire, notamment).
J'espère que çà me permettra de le boucler.
Ceci dit pour un jeu jamais fini, j'y ai déjà passé plus de 70 heures  ::ninja:: 
J'aime vraiment beaucoup les combats et le ton un peu léger ne me dérange pas.

----------


## Erkin_

> Mon nouveau jeu du moment PLAYERUNKNOWN'S Battleground (ou PUBG pour les intimes), jeu de battle royale très sympathique, qui occupe principalement mes soirées en ce moment.


Bordel, c'est un concept qui m'attire bien, mais alors le gameplay semble être d'une horreur absolue, le tout sur un moteur pas optimisé et une map/items/skins insipides.
J'ai l'impression que ce style de jeu va suivre le même chemin que les survivals : Un concept intéressant, une ruée de plein d'indés inconnus sur le concept, un ribambelle d'étrons qui rament et un concept qui meurt sans qu'il n'y ai eu aucun bon jeu dessus.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba justement, celui-là à l'air un peu mieux branlé que la moyenne (même s'il manque une grosse couche de finition apparemment).
En tout cas c'est le seul qui me donne envie, mais j'attendrai qu'il soit mieux démoulé pour m'y mettre.

----------


## Erkin_

H1Z1 me semble mieux (niveau gameplay* et ambiance), mais nul quand même. Peste ou choléra.

* Plus nerveux/des personnages qui bougent plus, pas de mélanges TPS/FPS, transitions entre les actions plus rapides. Battleground me donne l'impression de voir ARMA en TPS sans toute la richesse des mouvements de ARMA. Ce n'est pas nouveau, je déteste les jeux qui sont trop à mi-chemin entre l'arcade et le réalisme sans offrir les intérêts de chacun des styles.

----------


## Sylvine

T'as pas dû bien regarder, il y a le même mélange FPS/TPS dans H1Z1.

Pour la vitesse des persos, je suis pas sûr que ça soit vraiment adapté au style du jeu d'être trop mobile.

----------


## Erkin_

> Pour la vitesse des persos, je suis pas sûr que ça soit vraiment adapté au style du jeu d'être trop mobile.


Mec, imagine ce concept avec le gameplay d'un Titanfall sur une map géante (avec plein de villes).  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

Ba bof, l’attrait de ce concept de battle royale c'est le trip de quand tu te balades dans la rue et tu essayes d'imaginer où tu te placerai si tu voulais décalquer des mecs tout en restant en sécurité, ça implique un gameplay et des environnements plutôt réalistes.

Le même jeu avec le gameplay de Titanfall ça serait juste un gros TDM foutraque.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Zero Escape: The Nonary Games* qui sont les remakes de *999* sur DS et de *Virtue Last reward* sur Vita.

De la bombe tout simplement, le doublage est excellent et chose assez rare pour être souligné on a le choix dans chaque jeux au doublage intégral Anglais et Japonais. J'ai bien entendu mis en Japonais.  :Cigare:  On peut maintenant faire la trilogie complète sur PC avec steam et si vous voulez un excellent Visual novel mais avec un peu de gameplay (énigme à résoudre principalement) je les conseille très fortement.

Bref je n'attendais que ça pour me faire la trilogie et je ne regrette absolument pas, par contre les chiffres sur SteamSpy me font un peu peur: Owners: 3,864 ± 1,780

Aie, le prix doit jouer beaucoup mais j’espère que ça va décoller, il mérite mieux bordel.  ::cry::

----------


## wiotts

> H1Z1 me semble mieux (niveau gameplay* et ambiance), mais nul quand même. Peste ou choléra.


Erkin, je n'ai pas joué à H1Z1, mais tous ceux avec qui je joue sur PUBG m'ont dire largement préférer ce dernier, notamment au niveau du déplacement et de "feeling" des armes.




> Ce n'est pas nouveau, je déteste les jeux qui sont trop à mi-chemin entre l'arcade et le réalisme sans offrir les intérêts de chacun des styles.


C'est un point de vue. De mon côté, je n'aime ni le style "trop réaliste" de ARMA où on avance à rien et où il faut 15 boutons pour juste pouvoir s’accroupir et tirer (je caricature), ni le style trop arcade ou on saute dans tous les sens et où on tire avec des mitraillettes comme des jouets. Là il y a un bon mélange des 2.
En revanche, vivement les serveurs "vue FPS only" parce que c'est vraiment abusé la 3e personne, où tu peux voir derrière un arbre ou de l'autre côté d'un mur...

----------


## esprex

> H1Z1 me semble mieux (niveau gameplay* et ambiance), mais nul quand même. Peste ou choléra.
> 
> * Plus nerveux/des personnages qui bougent plus, pas de mélanges TPS/FPS, transitions entre les actions plus rapides. Battleground me donne l'impression de voir ARMA en TPS sans toute la richesse des mouvements de ARMA. Ce n'est pas nouveau, je déteste les jeux qui sont trop à mi-chemin entre l'arcade et le réalisme sans offrir les intérêts de chacun des styles.


Dépend si tu préfères un gameplay très arcade avec des mecs qui te tirent dessus en sautant et compagnie. Perso pour un survival je trouve ça un peu naze, je préfère un gameplay un poil plus posé et réaliste comme PUB (ça reste quand même arcade hein, on est pas sur du ARMA)

Par contre les sensations de tirs sont 10x supérieures sur PUB que H1Z1.

Pour la vue, c'est exactement pareil, sauf que que PUB propose en plus une visée à deux niveaux : une pression courte tu passes en iron sight, si tu restes appuyé tu es en vue TPS avec un zoom. Ce qui est vraiment très utile quand tu es en vue TPS et que tu souhaite switch rapidement en FPS pour arroser.

Beaucoup plus de stuff, possibilité de mettre pleins d'accessoires différents sur les armes... Enfin bref, y'a pas photo entre les deux jeux, vraiment.

Reste que PUB est mal optimisé, manque clairement de finition et a des serveurs de merde, mais vraiment de merde.

----------


## perverpepere

*Empire l'empire du milieu*  ::unsure:: 
C'est comme pharaon. A part des changements cosmétique je vois pas de différence. (bon ok ma dernière partie sur pharaon remonte à au moins 4 ans)

----------


## Jowke

*MASS EFFECT : ANDROMEDA* 

J'ai terminé la trilogie lors de la sortie respective des différents épisodes et je n'ai pas fait les DLC.

A ma surprise je ne l'ai pas acheté DAY ONE à cause des critiques mitigées que j'ai pu lire un peu partout. Je n'y ai donc cédé qu'avant hier (Mass Effet quoi bordel !).

Mon avis après 10 heures de jeu :

Cons
- Comme lu dans les divers tests, les animations qui manquent de fluidité et de cohérence. Toutefois je nuance que cela ne brise pas l'immersion dans les dialogues !!! Le doublage, tout du moins en VO, est excellent et rattrape cet handicap.
- Le scénario conventionnel : *au stade de ma progression, je trouve le scénario très conventionnel*. On est peu surpris, on reste dans de l'holywoodien mais ça passe. Cet épisode profite du Lore déjà apporté par la trilogie qui nous avait surpris à l'époque ou enthousiasmé. Peu de prise de risque par les scénaristes. De plus, il est nettement moins épique que ses prédécesseurs.
- La buddy team du pathfinder : à l'exception d'une personne encore inconnue dans la team de Ryder lors de ma progression, les protagonistes sont un peu trop lisses jusque là. Ils manquent un peu de Badassitude ( Jack i miss you <3)
- L'interface est assez fastidieuse. Tout passe par une touche et c'est parti pour les multi sous-embrachements. Il aurait été utile d'introduire des HOTKEY pour accéder rapidement aux divers menus.
- Un tutoriel un peu sous développé. Certaines mécaniques de jeu ne sont pas expliquées voire de façon lapidaire ce qui entache un peu la progression et le fait de profiter un peu mieux des nouvelles mécaniques.

Pros
- Une pléthore d'activités et de quêtes annexes. Bien évidemment quantité n'est pas gage de qualité, mais l'ensemble est très correcte. Il y a quelques redondances dans certaines tâches et certaines sont très basiques. Cependant, cette partie demeure marginale et ne nécessite pas qu'on leur consacre trop de temps. Un réel effort de BIOWARE qui va a contre-pied de ce qu'offre actuellement le marché. *De plus, il est annoncé qu'AUCUN DLC n'est prévu. Les rajouts seront gratuits !!!*
- Un réel effort pour l'exploration. Bien évidemment ce n'est pas un véritable Open world mais le sentiment d'exploration est bien présent et l'environnement est magnifique. De plus, l'exploration est gratifiée comme il se doit (lore, objets, quêtes annexes etc ...)
- Personnalisation : sur ce point c'est un énorme pas en avant dans la franchise. Le choix est conséquent. La Respect est également autorisée (peu être considéré comme un pro/con)
- Nervosité des combats : On se détache des fondations traditionnelles du RPG (pause active) pour du TPS clairement marqué et on rationalise les skills en combat (3 skill au choix, hors consommables). C'est un choix des devs. Personnellement cela me plait est correspond bien à l'univers ! Les combats sont dynamiques grâce au diverses possibilités de déplacement du personnage. Pour l'IA des compagnons, elle est vraiment dans la moyenne du marché, ni trop bête, ni GOD MODE.
- Un Lore respecté et approfondi : C'est toujours un réel plaisir de retrouver nos divers extraterrestres après toutes ces années. Nous en apprenons toujours plus sur l'univers et on en redemande encore !

Bilan Global : Aucun regret pour cette acquisition. Certes il y a des défauts, mais seulement des défauts de forme. Le fond est là. On est toujours aussi pris dans cet univer pour celles et ceux qui avaient adoré la trilogie. Mon avis pourra bien entendu être confirmer ou infirmer au cours de ma progression.

J'espère que ce retour pourra être utile pour les personnes qui hésitent encore à l'acheter au vu des critiques, surtout avec la maigreur actuel du marché pour les space opera.

----------


## Catel

> *Empire l'empire du milieu* 
> C'est comme pharaon. A part des changements cosmétique je vois pas de différence. (bon ok ma dernière partie sur pharaon remonte à au moins 4 ans)


C'est aussi comme Zeus, comme Caesar, comme...  ::zzz:: 

C'est une recette, tu t'attends à quoi ?

Il y a de petites améliorations de gameplay:
-Les murs résidentiels qui font baisser le NIMBY
-Les bâtiments ne sont plus obligés d'avoir accès à une maison pour avoir des travailleurs
-Certains bâtiments n'ont pas besoin d'avoir accès à l'ingénieur
-Fusion des pompiers et des ingénieurs
-Gestion du feng shui
etc

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *De plus, il est annoncé qu'AUCUN DLC n'est prévu. Les rajouts seront gratuits !!!*


Oui donc les DLC seront gratuits.

----------


## Erkin_

> Dépend si tu préfères un gameplay très arcade avec des mecs qui te tirent dessus en sautant et compagnie. Perso pour un survival je trouve ça un peu naze, je préfère un gameplay un poil plus posé et réaliste comme PUB (ça reste quand même arcade hein, on est pas sur du ARMA)


Je pense qu'un gameplay arcade peut parfaitement fonctionner et offrir un aspect différent sur ce genre de jeu, mais après je comprends ce que vous voulez dire et ce que vous recherchez. Comme je disais, que cela soit pour H1Z1 et PUB, je suis assez repoussé par ce que je vois du gameplay, les deux gros points noirs pour PUB étant la vue TPS + l'absence de lean. J'ai l'impression aussi que de l'escalade d'éléments de grande taille (grillages, portails et autre) serait adéquat au style du gameplay.

wiotts: ARMA reste un extrême qui peut être effectivement trop lourd pour un tel concept.

J'attends une adaptation du Bullet of Bullets de Sword Art Online en jeu vidéo !

----------


## esprex

> l'absence de lean.


Il est bien présent  ::happy2:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai l'impression aussi que de l'escalade d'éléments de grande taille (grillages, portails et autre) serait adéquat au style du gameplay.


C'est vrai. Des fois tu vois des mecs pris au piège dans un simple parking avec des murets de 1,5m de haut par exemple.

----------


## Erkin_

> Il est bien présent


Sérieusement ? Sur toutes les vidéos que j'ai regardées, les mecs l'utilisent jamais et font du décalage derrière des arbres en boucle.

----------


## Dicsaw

Oui tu viens de décrire l'utilisation du lean par la plupart des gens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> les deux gros points noirs pour PUB étant la vue TPS






Je sais pas pourquoi tu es persuadé que H1Z1 est strictement en vue interne.

----------


## Erkin_

Je ne le suis pas, je parlais uniquement de PUB là. D'ailleurs avant que tu m'indiques le contraire, je pensais que H1Z1 était uniquement en vue TPS  ::ninja:: 

Bon du coup vous avez fait progresser mon avis sur PUB, je vais suivre du regard ses évolutions pour l'introduction du mode vue FPS only.

----------


## perverpepere

> C'est aussi comme Zeus, comme Caesar, comme... 
> 
> C'est une recette, tu t'attends à quoi ?


 ::o: 
Comment que je me sens agressé!

Sinon le jeu me plait.

----------


## Catel

Ben c'est un peu comme reprocher à un Alerte Rouge de ressembler aux Alerte Rouge précédents quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## perverpepere

Tu veux dire que expédition vikings ressemblera à expédition conquistador?

Mince j'esperais que les traducteurs soit moins paresseux  ::ninja::  (des poutous à eux)

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, les petits jeux 2D et moi décidément ça le fait rarement.

Commencé deux jeux pourtant bien reçus par la critique, Hyper Light Driter et Cosmic Express.

Le premier j'ai fait une session de même pas une heure je pense, et j'ai pas vraiment envie de le relancer.
J'aime bien l'univers et le coté assez direct du jeu (pas de blabla), mais y'a rien qui m'accroche vraiment, pas même les combats qui ont pourtant l'air technique.
Je sais pas, bof quoi.

Pour Cosmic Express, j'accroche plus facilement, mais c'est quand même ultra simpliste comme jeu de puzzle.
Et puis j'ai l'impression d'avancer sans trop d'effort, jusqu'à tomber sur un puzzle impossible. Alors heureusement le jeu permet de bifurquer sur plusieurs niveaux si on bloque, mais quand on zappe son dixième niveau comme ça et qu'on a pas vraiment l'impression de progresser entre temps, ba bof.

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour Cosmic Express, j'accroche plus facilement, mais c'est quand même ultra simpliste comme jeu de puzzle.
> Et puis j'ai l'impression d'avancer sans trop d'effort, jusqu'à tomber sur un puzzle impossible. Alors heureusement le jeu permet de bifurquer sur plusieurs niveaux si on bloque, mais quand on zappe son dixième niveau comme ça et qu'on a pas vraiment l'impression de progresser entre temps, ba bof.


J'ai à peu près le même ressenti que toi. Au début, tout se passe bien, mais rapidement le jeu t’insulte "t'es vraiment trop con". J'ai réussi les 2 premiers mondes (sauf 1 niveau du premier), et malgré les petits ajouts de gameplay dans les autres mondes, ben je bloque super rapidement. Du coup j'ai rushé tous les niveaux "facile", et là, je n'ai en face de moi plus que des difficultés. Et pourtant encore ce soir j'ai passé 30mn sur un niveau, à essayer je ne sais combien de stratégies, en vain. 

Donc ouais, courbe de progression pas vraiment progressive, limite insolante. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un truc qu'on a pas pigé, en tous cas tu me rassures quant à mes capacités mentales  ::P: 

Oh par contre, pour Hyper Light Drifter, va mourir!  :Cell:

----------


## schouffy

Le début de HLD m'a un peu déçu aussi, faut dire que la hype était démesurée, mais par la suite ça s'améliore je trouve justement grâce à la technique des combats et les boss à la difficulté bien dosée.

----------


## Higgins

En ce moment :

Thimbleweed Park sur PC
NieR Automata sur PS4
Salt & Sanctuary sur Vita

Toutes ces bonnes choses...

----------


## FrousT

> Bon, les petits jeux 2D et moi décidément ça le fait rarement.


Et si en fait, t'étais pas fait pour le jeux vidéo  ::huh::   ::w00t::  Ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose  ::o: 

En ce moment pour moi :

RIVE
The Witness
Dota2
Nier : Automato ketchup (Leybi©)

----------


## Sylvine

> Et si en fait, t'étais pas fait pour le jeux vidéo   Ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose


Ça expliquerait pas pourquoi y'a pleins d'autres jeux que j'aime bien par contre.  ::o:

----------


## FrousT

On a surement des expert CPC qui ont la réponse !!

----------


## Dicsaw

Snake Pass:




C'est sympa, un concept comme ça aurait mérité un level design un peu plus inspiré dés le début (y'a que 13/14 niveaux et les premiers servent d'introduction).

----------


## Illynir

Mouais.  ::zzz::

----------


## Supergounou

Moi ça m'excite à 100%  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> (y'a que 13/14 niveaux et les premiers servent d'introduction).


Ça dure combien un niveau ?

----------


## Nono

*Van Helsing - Final Cut*

C'est la fin de la récré. Après avoir monté le niveau de difficulté pour éviter de m'endormir (j'en suis à l'avant-dernier), j'ai trouvé la motivation nécessaire pour finir le chapitre 3. Ça doit correspondre à la fin du 1er jeu, vu la taille du boss.

Sauf qu'aussitôt après on se retrouve avec un scénario de défense contre l'envahisseur, sur une map qui a évacué toute possibilité d'exploration. Je ne sais pas comment qualifier le gameplay. Il y a des vagues d'ennemis, des barrages de PNJ alliés, et on se demande un peu ce qu'on fout au milieu de tout ça. A part faire des quêtes d'escortes chiantes, ou des aller et retour inutiles pour dire deux mots aux chefs de squad autour de la map. J'espère que c'est simplement une introduction chiante, et que l'on pourra explorer d'autres secteurs à notre guise par la suite. Sans PNJ, et avec plein de monstres.

----------


## Zerger

*Starcraft Broodwar
*
J'ai profité du passage au gratos du jeu avec support des OS récents pour le relancer.

Alors c'est une putain de madeleine, rien que la navigation dans les menus et l'ambiance sonore me filent des frissons... 

...Mais putain que c'est devenu injouable !  ::P: 

Dire que j'y ai engouffré des centaines et des centaines d'heures de jeu quand j'étais môme. Maintenant, tous les défauts me sautent à la gueule direct et mettent en valeur toutes les améliorations simples mais indispensables qu'a apportées Starcraft II.
Les parties en multi sont pas super fluides pour l'instant, le mode observateur reste très basique. Bref, je me vois vraiment pas inverstir dans la version HD à venir, mais je compte bien me relancer une petite partie de temps en temps.

D'ailleurs si vous voulez nous rejoindre  ::):

----------


## Catel

> Snake Pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est sympa, un concept comme ça aurait mérité un level design un peu plus inspiré dés le début (y'a que 13/14 niveaux et les premiers servent d'introduction).


Ca a l'air chouette, original, bien pensé et c'est coloré comme il faut  ::o:  C'est pas trop lent à faire bouger le serpent ou c'est juste pour la vidéo ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> Ça dure combien un niveau ?


J'ai pas trop eu le temps de vérifier mais pas plus d'un quart d'heure (jusqu'au 5eme du moins). Y'a des zones chaudes à atteindre qui cachent les dernières pièces à ramasser, j'ai pas fouillé à bloc.
Par contre NORMALEMENT y'a un mode time attack, j'ai acheté le jeu en grande partie pour ça et surprise... y'a pas sur la version Switch.

Alors aujourd'hui y'a un dev qui est sorti de l'ombre pour dire que ça va être ajouté via un patch, je veux bien mais fallait préciser son absence avant, surtout que je suis pas sur que ça aurait été fait sans la grogne des acheteurs.

D'ailleurs ce mode time attack je l'aurais bien vu comme le gros du jeu, au lieu de faire des niveaux ouverts dans lesquels il faut chercher des orbes ça ressemblerait plutôt à un parcours du combattant linéaire, avec des obstacles de plus en plus en dur à passer.





> C'est pas trop lent à faire bouger le serpent ou c'est juste pour la vidéo ?


Tu peux avancer en appuyant sur la gâchette mais en même temps tu peux faire des va et vient avec le stick pour imiter les mouvements du serpent, tu vas plus vite comme ça.
C'est jamais très rapide mais après un peu de temps tu comprends comment fonctionne l'inertie du perso, c'est très cool.

----------


## Sylvine

Toujours sur Cosmic Express, et je vous montrer ce qui va pas en vous partageant un bout du jeu, une sorte de démo communautaire, vous allez voir.



Le but est simple, on arrive par le tunnel à gauche, le petit alien bleu doit aller dans la boite bleue, le jaune dans la jaune et les verts dans les vertes, et il faut sortir dans le tunnel de droite
Attention, on peut transporter qu'un alien à la fois, et il faut transporter les verts en dernier, parce que c'est comme ça.
Le train ne peut qu'avancer, pas le droit de croiser les rails non plus.

Pour vous donner une idée, voilà une tentative qui ne marche pas :


Et voilà ce que ça donne si j'essaye :

Un petit vert à pas été amené à bon port, il a été amené nulle part en fait vu qu'il est même pas monté à bord, du coup le petit train est bloqué à la sortie en haut à droite.

Alors voilà, à vous d'essayer de résoudre ce véritable casse-tête.

Pendant que vous cherchez (vous trouverez probablement pas), deux remarques sur le jeu.
Déjà j'ai pu vous transmettre le puzzle (et donc potentiellement l'intégralité du jeu) en une capture d'écran (j'ai utilisé les deux autres plus comme un tuto qu'autre chose) de base je trouve ça un peu léger pour un jeu vidéo.

Et deuxième point, j'ai déjà bloqué comme ça sur un autre puzzle pendant facile 30-40 minutes. J'ai fini par trouver, mais j'ai pas vraiment ressenti de satisfaction, je me suis pas senti plus intelligent, et je me suis pas senti plus armé pour le reste du jeu. Limite j'ai eu l'impression de passer en force brute en fait.
Et y'a pas le moindre sentiment de progression pendant ce temps là, on passe 3/4 d'heure à mouliner dans le vide, et puis pouf d'un coup le puzzle est fini, on passe au suivant.
Ou alors ça nous saoule trop et on passe à un autre puzzle, ça change pas grand chose au final, de toute façon y'a pas vraiment de courbe de difficulté.

Autre solution, je pourrais passer sur un autre jeu.

En tout cas prévenez-moi si vous trouvez la solution (j'aurai dû poster ça lundi, ça vous aurait occupé au boulot) et si vous trouvez ça plus gratifiant que moi.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Genre ça ?



C'est rigolo ton truc mais un peu pénible avec paint.

----------


## Sylvine

Non, faut amener les bonhommes verts en dernier.
En fait la mécanique c'est que dès qu'un alien vert monte dans le train, il le salope complétement parce que c'est un gros dégueulasse et du coup les autres veulent plus monter dedans.

Là ce qui va se passer c'est que le bonhomme orange sera pas amené à bon port.

----------


## GrandFather

As-tu aussi envisagé que, finalement, les puzzle games ce n'est pas trop ton truc ? Ou alors tente des trucs plus casual (ou moins abscons que The witness  ::trollface:: ). Tiens, une suggestion : http://store.steampowered.com/app/357300/  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> As-tu aussi envisagé que, finalement, les puzzle games ce n'est pas trop ton truc ?


Non, parce que j'ai adoré Portal, Antichamber et Talos.

----------


## Zerger

Ah tu as adoré Antichamber? Tout espoir n'est pas perdu !


Bon pour ton puzzle, ca me paraissait impossible...... et quand j'ai vu la solution, je me suis dit: "Oh le con! Pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé!"  ::P: 
Du coup, ca me parait évident maintenant.

Parait que le Delphinus 13 est bien pire!

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Non, faut amener les bonhommes verts en dernier.
> En fait la mécanique c'est que dès qu'un alien vert monte dans le train, il le salope complétement parce que c'est un gros dégueulasse et du coup les autres veulent plus monter dedans.


Ah ok, les deux bonhommes verts en dernier. Alors en effet, il y a un "léger" problème. J'imagine que les rails ne peuvent pas passer par les cases laissées vides par les aliens ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Non, parce que j'ai adoré Portal, Antichamber et Talos.


Tu avais oublié Antichamber.  ::o:

----------


## Haelnak

Il est temps de commencer le début de la fin.

----------


## Supergounou

> Toujours sur Cosmic Express, et je vous montrer ce qui va pas en vous partageant un bout du jeu, une sorte de démo communautaire, vous allez voir.


Celui là moi non plus j'ai pas réussi, je n'arrive même pas à comprendre comment ça peut marcher. T'as validé le 10 de Dolphinus sinon? Pareil que le 11, il me pose vraiment problème.

Par contre, je me suis rendu compte qu'en relancant de temps en temps le jeu, et en faisant des niveaux qui me bloquaient, sans me prendre la tête, un peu au pif, ça m'aidait beaucoup pour la réalisation de certains puzzles. J'ai en fait l'impression que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu où il ne faut pas s'acharner sur les obstacles, mais laisser décanter pour ré-attaquer en changeant complètement de stratégie. Mais je suis comme toi, plutôt obstiné, et c'est vraiment frustrant de passer 30mn sur une énigme sans réussir à progresser d'un pouce.

----------


## LeChameauFou

9 h de jeu de *Zelda, BOTW* sur wii u, mon premier zelda. C'est une claque. On est dépaysé, lâché dans la nature mais on sent que le monde est moins vide que ce que le nintendo direct laissait entrevoir l'an passé. Vraiment le meilleur jeu solo de la wii u (et de la switch j'imagine) à ce jour.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Vraiment le meilleur jeu solo à ce jour.


Ok.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Ok.


de la wii u...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> .


Ok.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

Et de la switch.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

*Dragon Age : Origins*. 

Je suis a Orzamar pour avoir l'aide des nains, c'est la dernière des 4 quêtes de départ qu'il me reste a faire (Golefalois, elfes, mage, nains). 
Autant j'adore le jeu, autant je pète un câble sur la difficulté, je roule sur tout un donjon une main dans le slip, puis une fois arrive au boss, il me 2-shot tous mes persos un par un ... J'ai du manquer un truc car ce n'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive et ça fait très artificiel comme cap de difficulté.

----------


## Catel

En rejouant à *Starcraft*, j'ai retrouvé le moment de la campagne solo que je n'arrivais pas à passer quand j'ai découvert le jeu (la 5e mission Terran  ::ninja::  ) et pourquoi je compris alors que les STR n'étaient pas pour moi.

----------


## Zerger

Ah elle est bien celle-là mais c'est vrai qu'elle oblige de jouer un minimum correctement. Bon suffit de faire plein de vaisseaux invisibles et ca passe tranquille.

Mais bon de manière générale, les 3 premieres campagnes de Starcraft, c'est plus du tutorial qu'autre chose

----------


## Sylvine

> J'imagine que les rails ne peuvent pas passer par les cases laissées vides par les aliens ?


Non, ça serait trop simple.  ::trollface:: 




> T'as validé le 10 de Dolphinus sinon?


J'en ai chié, mais oui.




> Par contre, je me suis rendu compte qu'en relancant de temps en temps le jeu, et en faisant des niveaux qui me bloquaient, sans me prendre la tête, un peu au pif, ça m'aidait beaucoup pour la réalisation de certains puzzles. J'ai en fait l'impression que c'est typiquement le genre de jeu où il ne faut pas s'acharner sur les obstacles, mais laisser décanter pour ré-attaquer en changeant complètement de stratégie. Mais je suis comme toi, plutôt obstiné, et c'est vraiment frustrant de passer 30mn sur une énigme sans réussir à progresser d'un pouce.


Ba ça me fait penser à un autre truc que j'aime pas, c'est que quand on a la réponse on a même pas besoin d'attendre la validation du jeu, on sait déjà qu'on a gagné. On a pas cette espèce d'excitation où on met son idée en place en espérant que ça marche.

----------


## Catel

> Ah elle est bien celle-là mais c'est vrai qu'elle oblige de jouer un minimum correctement. Bon suffit de faire plein de vaisseaux invisibles et ca passe tranquille.
> 
> Mais bon de manière générale, les 3 premieres campagnes de Starcraft, c'est plus du tutorial qu'autre chose


Ben si j'arrive pas à passer un début de tutorial je fais bien de laisser tomber le genre. C'est dommage j'aime bien les jolies ambiances de certains jeux (comme Age of Kings ou HoMM). Là je vire juste les jeux de mon backlog.

----------


## Zerger

Surtout que tu n'as rien vu de l'histoire  ::P: 

Bon après, ca dépend sur quoi tu bloques dans la mission

----------


## Catel

Pouh, c'était il y a plusieurs années, m'en souviens plus. Peut etre que j'envoyais des avions crever en masse.

----------


## Zerger

My bad j'avais compris que tu bloquais toujours dessus

----------


## Sylvine

Commencé à jouer à ABZU, et ça déchire.

Bon, c'est pas un jeu, et du coup c'est très frustrant parce que j'aimerai avoir autre chose à faire qu'avancer et déclencher des scripts avec ces supers contrôles et dans ces décors magnifiques.
Ils contactent Square Enix et font Tomb Raider : Secret of the Abyss en rajoutant des puzzles et puis c'est bon, on leur pardonnera les deux derniers épisodes (de Tomb Raider je veux dire).

Bon, ceci-dit je préfère un "monde virtuel" honnête comme ça qu'une merde genre Assassin's Creed qui déborde d’activités inintéressantes pour faire croire que c'est un jeu.

----------


## Dicsaw

Y'a des chances que t'aimes les trucs de Jenova Chen alors. Déjà tenté Journey ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Non, parce que j'ai adoré Portal, Antichamber et Talos.


Le point commun de ces jeux, c'est qu'ils portent un récit en plus de leurs puzzles. C'est peut-être le puzzle game en tant qu'exercice intellectuel pur qui ne te convient pas.

----------


## Groufac

Antichambre le "récit" il me paraît léger... 
Par contre ça me semble être des puzzle game qui ne peuvent fonctionner qu'en JV et qu'on ne pourrait pas résoudre sur paint par exemple...
J'ai pas joué à Talos alors je me trompe peut être.

----------


## Sylvine

> Y'a des chances que t'aimes les trucs de Jenova Chen alors. Déjà tenté Journey ?


Ba j'aurai aimé, mais j'ai pas de PS3.
D'ailleurs il y avait des rumeurs d'un portage PC à un moment, mais visiblement c'était du flanc.




> Antichambre le "récit" il me paraît léger... 
> Par contre ça me semble être des puzzle game qui ne peuvent fonctionner qu'en JV et qu'on ne pourrait pas résoudre sur paint par exemple...
> J'ai pas joué à Talos alors je me trompe peut être.


Oui, Antichamber l'aspect narratif est quasi-inexistant.
Et Talos, j'ai eu du mal à accrocher à la narration au début, c'est vraiment le gameplay qui m'a poussé à rester (et à finir par aimer l'histoire finalement).

Comme tu le dis le point commun de ces jeux c'est qu'ils sont infaisable sur un autre mediums (principalement parce que c'est des puzzles en 3D), rien à voir avec des questions de narration.

----------


## Sylvine

Je continue de casser du sucre sur le dos de Cosmic Express, je joue sur deux ordis différents, avec deux sauvegardes différentes, du coup je me retrouve à devoir refaire des puzzle que j'ai déjà réussi.
Et ben je bloque, même des niveaux que j'ai fini y'a genre 5 heures, je trouve que ça met bien en évidence le manque de progression du joueur sur ce jeu, on finit des niveaux mais on s'améliore pas vraiment, ça donne l'impression de juste ramper dans de la boue.

----------


## Haelnak

Un jeu pour Seymos en gros.

----------


## Catel

Une activité où ce que tu réalises n'a aucun effet et dont aucune leçon n'est tirée ? Totalement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

> Un jeu pour Seymos en gros.





> Une activité où ce que tu réalises n'a aucun effet et dont aucune leçon n'est tirée ? Totalement.


J'appellerai plutôt ça la démocratie moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Clydopathe

Je suis actuellement sur *Furi* (oui j'avais demandé un refund dessus il ya quelques moi) pris sur gameplanet à 10€ et pour le coup, je comprends mieux pourquoi vous l'avez adoré. J'en suis au 7ème boss je crois, l’espèce d'ange bleu et je sais pas encore comment je vais faire pour le battre. J'adore la précision du gameplay et au final l'attente entre deux boss est pas si longue que ça. Je suis pas pressé d'arriver au boss Sniper que tout le monde déteste vu comment je galère. 

J'avais besoin d'un jeu avec un gameplay poussé après avoir fait *Nier*, je suis comblé!

----------


## Haelnak

Le gameplay de Furi est parfait. Tout simplement.
Le sniper est très difficile mais tu ressens une sacrée satisfaction quand tu le fais tomber.

Et la màj ajoutant le boss anciennement exclusif à la Xbox est sorti, non ?

----------


## Ginfizz

*Metroid Prime*

Après avoir découvert la série avec l'excellent Metroid: Zero Mission, j'enchaîne avec le premier épisode en format FPS (ou FPA). L'immersion est parfaite, l'exploration fascinante, les mécaniques de jeu fonctionnent à merveille, le level-design est nickel, les musiques transportent... Que demande le peuple ? Un nouvel épisode sur Switch !

----------


## Zerger

> Le gameplay de Furi est parfait. Tout simplement.


Cet homme dit vrai  :Clap: 

Ouep, le DLC est sorti, un boss + une surprise apparement

----------


## Clydopathe

Vu comment je galère (même The Hand qui est pas si dur que ça m'a bien fait galérer avec ces coups à contre temps) , je me dis que j'oserais pas le lancer dans le niveau de difficulté supérieur...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca y est, j'ai enfin réussi à traîner des potes sur *Helldivers* et donc à y jouer aussi. 
Merci le humble bundle multi.

Ca ne manque pas de goleri : 
- tir réflexe sur un gros alien, avec un coéquipier en plein dans la trajectoire du tir de chevrotine. Aussi classique que le mec stressé qui attend la navette pile sous son spot d'atterrissage (sprotch !).
- le pote qui appelle un largage de caisse de munitions. Elle arrive en plein sur la gueule d'un autre.
- appel d'une capsule ressuscitant un pote mort. La capsule arrive en en écrasant un autre, là aussi. 
- et record de la blagounette mortelle : le copaing qui appelle une tourelle de défense, histoire qu'on tienne le spot d'arrivée de la navette à l'aise pendant les 15 secondes qui restent. Sauf qu'il a confondu avec " demander le largage d'un tapis de bombes", on est tous morts.

Si la vue était un peu moins distance, un peu moins verticale, ce serait bien plus immersif et on tiendrait un truc dément. Là ça reste toutefois sympa, la tuile habituelle étant que tout le groupe n'a pas craqué pour le bundle, résultat c'est toujours Rocket League qui truste la plupart de nos soirées, par défaut.

----------


## Zerger

> Vu comment je galère (même The Hand qui est pas si dur que ça m'a bien fait galérer avec ces coups à contre temps) , je me dis que j'oserais pas le lancer dans le niveau de difficulté supérieur...


Quand tu finis *Furi* en mode Furier, tu as l'impression d'avoir élever ton esprit vers de nouveaux niveaux de conscience  :Cigare: 



Je vous méprise tellement désormais. Tous.

----------


## Clydopathe

Rien que ça  ::P: 

Bon, y a des chances que je l'essaye dans ce niveau de difficulté alors  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Bon moment sur Paladins, un mec passe la partie à me dire que je suis nul, que je touche personne, qu'il faut me report et les conneries habituelles.
Je lui réponds qu'on verra les scores à la fin.

Sans surprise à la fin c'est moi qui ai fait le plus de dégât du serveur, le mec en démord pas "noob you wan't to 1v1 ?" "you're afraid ?".
Je lui réponds que j'accepte, je lui envoie une demande d'ami.

J'attends toujours la réponse.

Donc voilà, pour ceux qui se demandaient ce qui se passe quand on répond aux demandes de duel sur les jeux multi, ba rien.

----------


## esprex

Retour 15 ans en arrière "go 1v1 aim map sale noob"  ::lol::

----------


## perverpepere

Je suis devenu El Prezidente!

Bon par contre je suis pas l'abbé pierre, ni mere theresa pourtant la bonne volonté ne manque pas, j'ai pleins de logement de la cage à lapin aux manoirs inoccupés, et à coté de ça 30% de la pop qui est SDF  ::(: 

Le jeu à l'air très bien (peut être un poil trop facile) mais la partie gestion c'est une sacrée purge, y'a plein de truc dont on ne te parle jamais et que tu découvres par hasard, des sous sous sous menu ...

----------


## FericJaggar

> Bon moment sur Paladins, un mec passe la partie à me dire que je suis nul, que je touche personne, qu'il faut me report et les conneries habituelles.
> Je lui réponds qu'on verra les scores à la fin.
> 
> Sans surprise à la fin c'est moi qui ai fait le plus de dégât du serveur, le mec en démord pas "noob you wan't to 1v1 ?" "you're afraid ?".
> Je lui réponds que j'accepte, je lui envoie une demande d'ami.
> 
> J'attends toujours la réponse.
> 
> Donc voilà, pour ceux qui se demandaient ce qui se passe quand on répond aux demandes de duel sur les jeux multi, ba rien.


En gros les singes qu'on croise sur Smite on fait leur transhumance sur Paladins. Quelle surprise ! Ça donne vraiment envie d'y jouer, tiens.

----------


## Zerger

> Bon moment sur Paladins, un mec passe la partie à me dire que je suis nul, que je touche personne, qu'il faut me report et les conneries habituelles.
> Je lui réponds qu'on verra les scores à la fin.
> 
> Sans surprise à la fin c'est moi qui ai fait le plus de dégât du serveur, le mec en démord pas "noob you wan't to 1v1 ?" "you're afraid ?".
> Je lui réponds que j'accepte, je lui envoie une demande d'ami.
> 
> J'attends toujours la réponse.
> 
> Donc voilà, pour ceux qui se demandaient ce qui se passe quand on répond aux demandes de duel sur les jeux multi, ba rien.


Elles sont marrantes tes anecdotes mais elles ont bien 5 ans de retard.
On est en 2017, tout le monde a déjà touché à un jeu multi avec des mecs cancers in-game  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Retour 15 ans en arrière


A la base, j'avais mis 10 ans ... puis j'ai édité parce que ca me semblait un peu trop quand même

----------


## Sylvine



----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est nul si tu postes et tes expériences de jeu actuelles et nos réactions. Il va nous rester quoi ?

----------


## FrousT

> Ca y est, j'ai enfin réussi à traîner des potes sur *Helldivers* et donc à y jouer aussi.


Le jeu où 90% des morts sont causés par tes amis sauveurs de la galaxie  :^_^: 

Le nombre de fois où on prend le tank pour finir la mission avec classe et où tout le monde meurt (écrasé en sortant du tank, les 3 joueurs, game over  :Sweat: )

----------


## jeanba

> Je suis devenu El Prezidente!
> 
> Bon par contre je suis pas l'abbé pierre, ni mere theresa pourtant la bonne volonté ne manque pas, j'ai pleins de logement de la cage à lapin aux manoirs inoccupés, et à coté de ça 30% de la pop qui est SDF 
> 
> Le jeu à l'air très bien (peut être un poil trop facile) mais la partie gestion c'est une sacrée purge, y'a plein de truc dont on ne te parle jamais et que tu découvres par hasard, des sous sous sous menu ...


Le tout premier était terriblement difficile.
Mais le 4, je me suis bien éclaté dessus, même si c'était facile
Très agréable à jouer, rien que pour l'ambiance et le côté "Jeu de rôle" : tu peux incarner un gros pourri, un gentil ...
Un truc marrant est de s'imposer des défis délirants : être un bisounours ou au contraire envoyer 95% de la population en prison ...

----------


## ShotMaster

J'ai attaqué Persona 5 hier.

Ce. Jeu. Pue. La. Classe. Un truc de fou.

----------


## Nephizz

> Bon moment sur Paladins, un mec passe la partie à me dire que je suis nul, que je touche personne, qu'il faut me report et les conneries habituelles.
> Je lui réponds qu'on verra les scores à la fin.
> 
> Sans surprise à la fin c'est moi qui ai fait le plus de dégât du serveur, le mec en démord pas "noob you wan't to 1v1 ?" "you're afraid ?".
> Je lui réponds que j'accepte, je lui envoie une demande d'ami.
> 
> J'attends toujours la réponse.
> 
> Donc voilà, pour ceux qui se demandaient ce qui se passe quand on répond aux demandes de duel sur les jeux multi, ba rien.


Le mieux niveau trash talk je pense que c'est les jeux de combat (juste après les moba bien sûr). Il faut dire que le genre s'y prête particulièrement bien. C'est du 1vs1 et de base les matchs sont rarement équilibrés suivant les persos qui s'affrontent. Du coup le mec qui a l'habitude de gueuler sur ses coéquipiers en cas de défaite dans les jeux en team perds totalement ses repères. Et comme forcément *le problème ne peut pas venir de lui* il se retrouve obligé de rejeter la faute sur l'adversaire.  ::P: 

L'époque où Street 4 tournait encore sur Windows Live était un grand moment de bonheur de ce point de vue là, c'était presque un jeu dans le jeu en fait. Si tu perdais un match les gars t'envoyaient souvent un message pour te féliciter en te disant que c'était du beau jeu, et si tu avais le malheur de gagner les mêmes mecs t'insultaient copieusement. Du coup je ne sais pas ce qui était le plus amusant: jouer au jeu ou faire rager au maximum les mecs qui envoyaient des messages d'insultes avec des réponses nonchalantes.

----------


## schouffy

> J'ai attaqué Persona 5 hier.
> 
> Ce. Jeu. Pue. La. Classe. Un truc de fou.


J'ai une question qui va sembler être un troll mais que je me pose vraiment (donc m'agressez pas svp).
Ces jeux japonais qui ont l'air complètement nuls vus de l'extérieur (genre Yakuza aussi récemment), c'est vraiment bien, ou c'est du pur jeu de niche qui plait à très peu de gens mais ils sont suffisamment bruyants pour être entendus, et susciter de la curiosité de la part de gens comme moi ?

----------


## ShotMaster

Si t'aimes les JRPG, la série Persona est de mon point de vue ce qui se fait de mieux, et de loin. Si t'aimes pas les JRPG... Il reste tout l'enrobage qui pue la classe.

----------


## Mrvince

> Bon moment sur Paladins, un mec passe la partie à me dire que je suis nul, que je touche personne, qu'il faut me report et les conneries habituelles.
> Je lui réponds qu'on verra les scores à la fin.
> 
> Sans surprise à la fin c'est moi qui ai fait le plus de dégât du serveur, le mec en démord pas "noob you wan't to 1v1 ?" "you're afraid ?".
> Je lui réponds que j'accepte, je lui envoie une demande d'ami.
> 
> J'attends toujours la réponse.
> 
> Donc voilà, pour ceux qui se demandaient ce qui se passe quand on répond aux demandes de duel sur les jeux multi, ba rien.


Tu préférerais pas nous parler d'un jeu oú tu t'amuses plutôt ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Si t'aimes les JRPG, [...]


Je profite de l'intervention ingénue de Schouffy pour moi aussi exposer mon inculture  ::ninja:: . Alors euh... JRPG je comprends l'acronyme mais il faut s'attendre à quoi en fait : un Final Fantasy-like ? Des combats au tour par tour avec des héros coiffé en hérisson et des épées de 3 tonnes ? (Bon je grossis le trait mais comme Schouffy c'est pas un troll moqueur, une vraie question). Je crois que les seuls jeux japonais auxquels j'ai joué c'est la série des Souls et des MGS, pas certain que ce soit très représentatifs des JRPG.

----------


## Pitchblack

> Je profite de l'intervention ingénue de Schouffy pour moi aussi exposer mon inculture . Alors euh... JRPG je comprends l'acronyme mais il faut s'attendre à quoi en fait : un Final Fantasy-like ? Des combats au tour par tour avec des héros coiffé en hérisson et des épées de 3 tonnes ? (Bon je grossis le trait mais comme Schouffy c'est pas un troll moqueur, une vraie question). Je crois que les seuls jeux japonais auxquels j'ai joué c'est la série des Souls et des MGS, pas certain que ce soit très représentatifs des JRPG.


Arrête tout de suite ce que tu fais.
Et
va
te
trouver
tout
de
suite
de
quoi
jouer
à
*CHRONO TRIGGER*.

_Et pour faire plus long, je vais tenter quelques généralités hasardeuses sur les JRPG :
- emphase sur l'intrigue par rapport à l'univers
- emphase sur le personnage du joueur qui est plus rarement une "coquille vide sans passé" au départ du jeu
- combat souvent en tour par tour avec quelques variations
- et pour les jrpg "récents" univers plus baroques ou teinté "pop" que les rpg occidentaux_

----------


## schouffy

D'après wikipédia: 



> L'élément principal qui fait du gameplay d'un tel jeu un genre à part entière est la séparation des phases de combat et des phases de déplacement. Le scénario est généralement une quête en équipe où les déplacements de lieu en lieu se font en temps réel. Mais lorsque survient un combat, le temps est dilaté et la bataille s'engage sur un écran particulier, ce qui laisse les délais nécessaires pour commander les actions de plusieurs personnages en même temps.

----------


## Pitchblack

C'est pas faux, mais s'il fallait pinailler, des jeux à la Fallout / Wasteland 2 le proposent aussi.
_C'est de la (proto)vieillerie, mais bon._

----------


## Nephizz

> J'ai une question qui va sembler être un troll mais que je me pose vraiment (donc m'agressez pas svp).
> Ces jeux japonais qui ont l'air complètement nuls vus de l'extérieur (genre Yakuza aussi récemment), c'est vraiment bien, ou c'est du pur jeu de niche qui plait à très peu de gens mais ils sont suffisamment bruyants pour être entendus, et susciter de la curiosité de la part de gens comme moi ?





> Je profite de l'intervention ingénue de Schouffy pour moi aussi exposer mon inculture . Alors euh... JRPG je comprends l'acronyme mais il faut s'attendre à quoi en fait : un Final Fantasy-like ? Des combats au tour par tour avec des héros coiffé en hérisson et des épées de 3 tonnes ? (Bon je grossis le trait mais comme Schouffy c'est pas un troll moqueur, une vraie question). Je crois que les seuls jeux japonais auxquels j'ai joué c'est la série des Souls et des MGS, pas certain que ce soit très représentatifs des JRPG.


Vous devriez fonder une association du bon goût vidéoludique, comme ça vous pourriez rester entre gens cultivés sans vous faire importuner par la plèbe. Et puis vous avez l'air tellement persuadés que c'est de la merde que ça risque d'être compliqué de vous convaincre du contraire. Bref, retournez vous toucher sur Fallout ou Baldur's Gate et restez dans votre ignorance de vieux cons.  :;): 

Contrairement aux apparence cette réponse n'est pas un troll (donc m'agressez pas svp).

----------


## Supergounou

Putain cette rage  ::XD:: 

C'est pas toi déjà qui insultait ouvertement les joueurs aimant la difficulté?

----------


## ShotMaster

Pour moi ce que je mets dans JRPG, c'est système de combat non-temps réel, ou partiellement, mais surtout une très grosse emphase sur les personnages et l'histoire. C'est du coup très dirigiste, mais t'es censé être pris dedans comme tu peux l'être avec un bouquin.

----------


## Nephizz

> Putain cette rage


Quelle rage ? J'ai mis un smiley rigolo et j'ai précisé que je ne trollais pas.  ::'(: 




> C'est pas toi déjà qui insultait ouvertement les joueurs aimant la difficulté?


Non.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok autant pour moi alors. Par contre j'imagine que tu veux dire que tu troll parce que sinon c'est triste.

----------


## schouffy

> Vous devriez fonder une association du bon goût vidéoludique, comme ça vous pourriez rester entre gens cultivés sans vous faire importuner par la plèbe. Et puis vous avez l'air tellement persuadés que c'est de la merde que ça risque d'être compliqué de vous convaincre du contraire. Bref, retournez vous toucher sur Fallout ou Baldur's Gate et restez dans votre ignorance de vieux cons. 
> 
> Contrairement aux apparence cette réponse n'est pas un troll (donc m'agressez pas svp).


Quelqu'un d'autre peut-être ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si t'aimes les JRPG, la série Persona est de mon point de vue ce qui se fait de mieux, et de loin. Si t'aimes pas les JRPG... Il reste tout l'enrobage qui pue la classe.


J'avais pas vu ta réponse sorry.
En fait j'ai peur car quand je vois des extraits je vois la vie d'un lycéen avec une couche over the top japonaise par dessus. Et la dernière fois qu'on m'a vendu un super jeu où on incarne un écolier au quotidien, c'était Bully et c'était DE. LA. MERDE.
Surtout que je suis pas hyper client des (J)RPG en général, donc je suis pas sûr que ce soit pour moi.
Mais quand je vois un 9+ sur GK, j'ai toujours tendance à penser que ce sont des jeux qui s'élèvent au-dessus de ces petits différends pour proposer une expérience vraiment intéressante et originale capable de fédérer tous les joueurs, même ceux à priori pas familiers du genre. Donc je m'interroge. Et je vous interroge.

----------


## Zerger

J-RPG, ca reste quand même assez vague et ca regroupe une grosse variété de jeux qui peuvent être assez différents. Mais je vous encourage à tester et être curieux. Un bon petit *Chrono Trigger* ou *Final Fantasy VI* peuvent vous donner une idée du genre. Je pense qu'il faut juste avoir l'esprit un peu ouvert à des univers qui peuvent nous paraitre très fantaisistes

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est simple, tu aimes les animés ? Hors Ghibli hein .
Si oui fonce, si non oublie.

----------


## Momock

> Je profite de l'intervention ingénue de Schouffy pour moi aussi exposer mon inculture . Alors euh... JRPG je comprends l'acronyme mais il faut s'attendre à quoi en fait : un Final Fantasy-like ? Des combats au tour par tour avec des héros coiffé en hérisson et des épées de 3 tonnes ? (Bon je grossis le trait mais comme Schouffy c'est pas un troll moqueur, une vraie question). Je crois que les seuls jeux japonais auxquels j'ai joué c'est la série des Souls et des MGS, pas certain que ce soit très représentatifs des JRPG.


Les dégâts causés par FF sur l'image du genre ont l'air d'être irréparables à tout jamais.

EDIT: d'ailleurs la citation de wikipedia... c'est du FF (d'avant le XII en tout cas). Ça n'a pas à être forcément comme-ça dans un JRPG, mais dans la tête des gens JRPG = FF. C'est d'une tristesse qui me rend triste...

Persona (du 3 au 5) c'est un mix de dungeon crawler et de dating-sim sans le dating (pas dans le sens "drague" quoi, même si tu peux "romancer" certains persos). Tu gères ton emploi du temps pour essayer d'améliorer ton perso et ses relations à fond (et aussi parcequ'ils sont tous sympas et bien écrits, contrairement aux compagnons de tous les autres RPGs, J ou pas J, sauf Torment -je prends les devants, LOL-) en faisant de ton mieux pour dégager du temps pour avancer dans les donjons parcequ'ils ont une date de péremption, si je puis dire. Les combats sont en tour par tour classicos avec une grosse emphase sur l'exploitation des faiblesses élémentaires (parceque ça te donne un tour gratos en plus de les exploiter, mais ça marche dans les deux sens, donc faut faire gaffe) et sur de la pokémonerie démoniaque (si t'as tabassé un groupe d'ennemis sans les tuer tu peux les braquer et négocier avec eux pour les raquetter ou pour qu'ils s'unissent à toi, et pouvoir les invoquer par la suite).

Le 3 était répétitif et chiant, le 4 était bien mieux mais souffrait d'avoir des donjons aléatoires qui puent et des ennemis nazes qu'on ne supportait que parceque le scénar tue, et le 5 -si j'ai bien tout suivi- résoud tous les défauts des précédents, avec de vrais donjs, et en rajoutant plein de trucs cools par dessus le marché tout en étant ultra-classe.

Et oublie les "si t'aimes les JRPGs" ou les "si t'aimes les animés", c'est le genre de jeu qui n'a rien à vour avec rien et qui peut au contraire te faire te dire qu'au final "Les japoniaiseries c'est peut-être pas systématiquement de la merde!" comme te l'avait vendu Ségogole y'a 20 ans (c'est de la merde en grosse majorité, seulement. Comme pour tout en fait).

----------


## Pitchblack

> Pour moi ce que je mets dans JRPG, c'est système de combat non-temps réel, ou partiellement, mais surtout une très grosse emphase sur les personnages et l'histoire. C'est du coup très dirigiste, mais t'es censé être pris dedans comme tu peux l'être avec un bouquin.


Cet homme dit vrai.
Pour moi c'est çà le point de divergence.

RPG occidentaux : Univers construit, à explorer par des personnages prétextes.

RPG japonais : Personnages avec une intrigue personnelle construite, et un univers prétexte autour.

----------


## Nephizz

> J-RPG, ca reste quand même assez vague et ca regroupe une grosse variété de jeux qui peuvent être assez différents.


Bah ça ne se limite pas qu'aux jeux japs, c'est pareil pour l'ensemble des rpg. Des licences comme The Elder Scrolls, Final Fantasy ou encore Diablo vont proposer des gameplays et mécaniques très différentes alors que à la base c'est des rpg (bon ok, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse qualifier un hack & slash de rpg)  ::P: 

Mais le rpg c'est clairement la variété de jeu qui possède le plus de sous genres. Et je dis ça sans prendre en compte la tendance actuelle à mettre des levels et du grind dans tous les types de jeux.

Du coup ouais, c'est très vague entre les actions rpg, ceux au tour par tour, les tacticals, les rogue likes et autres nuances...

----------


## Astasloth

> *Dragon Age : Origins*. 
> 
> Je suis a Orzamar pour avoir l'aide des nains, c'est la dernière des 4 quêtes de départ qu'il me reste a faire (Golefalois, elfes, mage, nains). 
> Autant j'adore le jeu, autant je pète un câble sur la difficulté, je roule sur tout un donjon une main dans le slip, puis une fois arrive au boss, il me 2-shot tous mes persos un par un ... J'ai du manquer un truc car ce n'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive et ça fait très artificiel comme cap de difficulté.


Trois pages plus loin, désolée : t'es face à l'espèce de créature couveuse avec les tentacules ?
Si c'est le cas, elle a fait rager pas mal de monde.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu préférerais pas nous parler d'un jeu oú tu t'amuses plutôt ?


Ba pour le coup c'était très amusant.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Dis donc Nephizz t'as l'air à fleur de peau sur les questions concernant les JRPG  ::O: . (ou alors tu pensais que Schouffy et moi-même trollions vraiment, et dans ce cas c'est pas gentil de ne pas croire en notre sincérité).

Mais pour ma part j'ai peut-être malencontreusement donné dans le cliché, ma question était cependant bienveillante. Je n'ai joué qu'à un seul FF c'était sur la PS1 (ne me demandez pas lequel, ça devait être le VI ou le VII de mémoire), donc forcément je me demandais si c'est ce qui définissait le canon du JRPG (en l'occurrence ça a l'air d'être ça à quelques nuances près). J'avais bien aimé mais j'avais pas trouvé ça transcendant comme expérience, sauf le fait que l'épopée m'avait semblé longue - ce qui est un bon point pour ma part, un bon voyage quoi. Je crois que ce qui m'avait sorti du jeu et laissé un souvenir "ouais, pas mal..." c'est ce que vous appeler le "pop" ajouté à l'histoire ; des intrigues qui se veulent un peu sérieuses (dans le contexte du jeu vidéo, avec suspension d'incrédulité tout ça), mélangées à des ... trucs nawak : les chocobos, le boss cactus  ::|: , ce genre de choses. Une sorte d'ambivalence que j'ai pas réussi à trouver génial.

Maintenant je n'ai jamais douté que ces jeux sont bourrés de qualité vu leur public, mais pour donner FF en exemple je passe mon tour en fait. (Oui, j'entends déjà les commentaires préciser que c'est ultra-réducteur de limiter le JRPG à FF, "t'as rien compris mon pôv gars, on vient de dire que..." et "c'est pas la même maturité dans persona !" (vrai ?).

----------


## Big Bear

> Quand tu finis *Furi* en mode Furier, tu as l'impression d'avoir élever ton esprit vers de nouveaux niveaux de conscience 
> 
> 
> 
> Je vous méprise tellement désormais. Tous.


Une vie honnête se décrit par des gouts simples: *honneur, sagesse*, bravoure.

Nous cultivons ces vertus qui nous été dévolues par l'Art et le VRAI jeu vidéo. 

Elles sont devenues un code: notre code.

----------


## schouffy

Armani.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> Pour moi c'est çà le point de divergence.
> 
> RPG occidentaux : Univers construit, à explorer par des personnages prétextes.
> 
> RPG japonais : Personnages avec une intrigue personnelle construite, et un univers prétexte autour.


Et donc Planescape Torment serait le jeu qui fait le pont entre les deux visions du rpg ?

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## Haraban

*Dishonored 2* :

J'ai choisis Emilie pour varier un peu par rapport au premier Dishonored et pour le moment j'ai un mal fou à vraiment m'amuser dessus. Je passe parfois de bons moments mais la ville de Karnaca est beaucoup moins viscéral que ne l'était Dunwall. L'aspect décrépit et apocalyptique de la peste qu'on pouvait facilement appréhender a disparu au profit de... De quoi en fait? des mouches de sang qui sont vaguement une petite gêne sur la route ?
Les missions sont pas palpitantes, je les parcours en mode zombies et les enjeux de la qupete peinent à me toucher. Je ne lis même pas les mémos/livres/papiers sur la route car ce que j'y lis est inintéressant. A Dunwall on découvrait cet univers étrange, ces mémoires de marins superstitieux et d'ouvriers fauché, de pauvre en fin de peste qui couchait vaguement un testament avant d'aller crever dans un coin. Ici rien d'aussi intense.
Tout est plus fade, plus propre et moins intéressant. 
Quelques pouvoirs sympa à utiliser de temps en temps, mais le pseudo blink d'Emilie est un calvaire à utiliser.

J'ai finis par réduire la difficulté pour aller un peu plus vite à travers les niveaux.

----------


## Euklif

> Cet homme dit vrai.
> Pour moi c'est çà le point de divergence.


Moyennement convaincu pour le système de combat non temps réel (j'suis en plein Tales Of mais des jeux/séries plus "nerveux", y en a un max... Qu'on parle de Chrono Trigger cité précédemment, de Star Ocean, de The Last Story, de Xenoblade, des neptunias ou de pleins d'autres en fait). Par contre le "simless" (j'espère que ça s'écrit comme ça  ::ninja:: ) n'est pas la norme, on est d'accord.
Amha, deux des grosses différences, avec l'emphase sur la narration/perso, c'est les clichés régissant leurs univers respectifs (notamment au niveau des personnages) ET la linéarité (très) assumé de leurs bousins (hormis de très rare prod'). Ca en fait des jeux différents, faut voir ce qui vous a rebuté dedans avant de tenter un Personna...

----

Et du coup, ben je continu *Tales of Zestiria* sur PS3... 
Et j'ai pas grand chose à ajouté dessus que ce que j'ai déjà dit :
*-* combat très sympa
*-* personnages assez réussit
*-* histoire sympatoche
*-* durée de vie très honnête (je traine, ok, mais j'ai quand même plus de 60h au compteur)
- c'est moche (AA absent) mais ça rame pas souvent (les fps stable, c'est la vie  :Cigare: )
- monde pas ouvert mais osef total (c'est dans la ligné des 3/4 précédents, rien de plus ni de moins : je comprend vraiment pas tout ce "ramdam" sur ce point précis)
*-* système de "compétence"/équipement vraiment trop inutilement complexe
*-* IA des ennemis parfois super relou (en mode "fuite constante")
*-* 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai pu défoncer Heldalf en avance et j'ai eu droit à une fin de fdp

. Bande de rascals  :nawak: .

----------


## Anhumes

*Kingdom Heart 1.5 HD Remix Turbo Edition avec des paillettes :* 

Je viens de battre Drucila, et là je pense avoir atteint un nouveau niveau de compréhension de l'univers. Je suis au-delà de la droite et la gauche, de l'avant et l'arrière, tellement le jeu s'en torche le cul avec ce combat ! 
Nan franchement j'ai du mal a comprendre comment ce jeu à pu devenir culte à l'époque au point d'en avoir fait douze mille épisodes. Il a vraiment des gros problèmes de gameplay, qui peuvent tous se réunir en un point convergeant : la caméra. Mais alors là sur ce combat ils ont vraiment fait fort !

----------


## Clydopathe

Toujours sur *Furi*, hier soir j'ai atteint la sniper et euh  :Emo: . 

Le premier boss qui peux te oneshot sur une inatention \o/. Je sens qu'elle va bien me faire rager.

----------


## batlapatate

Je dois être le seul à jouer à *Halo Wars 2 PC* sur CPC alors je vais en faire un peu de pub (j'en avais un peu parlé dans le topac des news).

Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. J'ai toujours été attiré par les STR mais je souffre d'un manque de skill évident pour les gameplays trop riches à la SC2 (Bernard Pivot doit se retourner dans sa tombe).

Le multi a de plus en plus de joueurs et ne souffre plus du tout des problèmes de connexion du lancement. Il y a pleins de modes de jeu mais je fais surtout du classé en 1vs1 et du 2vs2 avec un pote (on est très nuls) et bin on s'amuse toujours beaucoup. Il y a le mode Blitz qui a des défauts évidents (un côté Pay-to-Win qui s'estompe pas mal quand on dépasse le niveau 30 sur 50) mais qui permet de faire des parties super rapides. 

J'ai pris la version ultimate et je ne regrette pas le season pass qui a "offert" un super nouveau personnage qui multiplie les personnages différents. Au final l'équilibrage est bon même si un perso ressort de plus en plus à haut niveau (Atriox). J'attends avec impatience le nouveau commandant qui arrive en avril.

----------


## Shapa

Zelda et l'haleine sauvage, putain le jeu pue la classe. La Wii U crache tout ce qu'elle a mais le jeu déchire.

----------


## FrousT

> Toujours sur *Furi*, hier soir j'ai atteint la sniper et euh . 
> 
> Le premier boss qui peux te oneshot sur une inatention \o/. Je sens qu'elle va bien me faire rager.


Oh oui ! Et la dernière phase m'a fait pété un plomb, c'est de la torture numérique  :Boom:

----------


## Cabfire

Vous me mettez la pression. 

Je me suis dis tranquillou que j'allais commencer Furi cette semaine, mais a force de lire CPC j'ai repoussé hier pour Stories Untold, et ce soir pour Inside, j'ai même acheté Season After Fall en solde peut-être inconsciemment pour m'éloigner du truc !

Ça y est, j'ai peur.

----------


## Zerger

Ah je te confirme, c'est loin d'etre un jeu tranquillou. Prévois au minimum une bonne bouteille d'eau et une serviette car tu vas suer.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est ça qui est bon. 
Mais, surtout, le jeu n'est jamais injuste.

La difficulté est parfaite et pousse le joueur à être meilleur. 
Les combats restent tendus jusqu'à la fin (sans pour autant demander 15 essais) mais, quand tu termines le jeu et que tu recommences le premier boss, tu te rends comptes à quel point tu gères mieux le gameplay.
Et c'est pour ça qu'il y a le mode Furier.  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

Oui j'ai pris tout ça en connaissance de cause, en réalité j'ai relativement hâte de m'y coller  :;):

----------


## FrousT

Et un bonnet bien épais, pour éviter de t'arracher les cheveux...

----------


## Zerger

> Les combats restent tendus jusqu'à la fin (sans pour autant demander 15 essais) mais, quand tu termines le jeu et que tu recommences le premier boss, tu te rends comptes à quel point tu gères mieux le gameplay.
> Et c'est pour ça qu'il y a le mode Furier.


Carrément ! Tu refais un boss rush et tu te dis direct " Sérieux, j'ai vraiment galéré contre ça ?"

----------


## Frypolar

> *Dishonored 2* :
> 
> J'ai choisis Emilie pour varier un peu par rapport au premier Dishonored et pour le moment j'ai un mal fou à vraiment m'amuser dessus. Je passe parfois de bons moments mais la ville de Karnaca est beaucoup moins viscéral que ne l'était Dunwall. L'aspect décrépit et apocalyptique de la peste qu'on pouvait facilement appréhender a disparu au profit de... De quoi en fait? des mouches de sang qui sont vaguement une petite gêne sur la route ?
> Les missions sont pas palpitantes, je les parcours en mode zombies et les enjeux de la qupete peinent à me toucher. Je ne lis même pas les mémos/livres/papiers sur la route car ce que j'y lis est inintéressant. A Dunwall on découvrait cet univers étrange, ces mémoires de marins superstitieux et d'ouvriers fauché, de pauvre en fin de peste qui couchait vaguement un testament avant d'aller crever dans un coin. Ici rien d'aussi intense.
> Tout est plus fade, plus propre et moins intéressant. 
> Quelques pouvoirs sympa à utiliser de temps en temps, mais le pseudo blink d'Emilie est un calvaire à utiliser.
> 
> J'ai finis par réduire la difficulté pour aller un peu plus vite à travers les niveaux.


Je trouve aussi les différents textes moins intéressants (après j'ai peut-être un peu trop retourné le premier) mais les niveaux sont plus agréables à parcourir. C'est plus beau, plus grand, un peu plus tortueux, les environnements varient un peu plus et on a droit à des niveaux spéciaux qui défoncent. 

Pour Emily, elle se joue pas comme Corvo. Si tu prends son pouvoir de base comme un Blink tu vas en prendre plein la tronche. Son espèce de fouet conserve ton mouvement, ça change beaucoup par rapport au Blink.

----------


## perverpepere

> Le tout premier était terriblement difficile.
> Mais le 4, je me suis bien éclaté dessus, même si c'était facile


Bas le 5 je sais pas si c'est parceque j'suis nul, ou que certaines mécaniques sont vraiment pas expliquées (et pas intuitive) mais autant la campagne que les missions je me fais retourner par le jeu.

----------


## Clydopathe

Je sais pas, mais je crois que vu comment c'est parti, je vais faire bien plus de 15 essais pour la battre...

J'y joue par à coup, j'arrive pas à me faire session d'une heure non stop car j'ai l'impression que mon corps va lacher tellement je suis tendu. Mais je suis d'accord avec nAKAZZ, je n'ai pas encore de morts injuste. Quand, je perds, je sais pourquoi et ça c'est top!

----------


## jeanba

> Bas le 5 je sais pas si c'est parceque j'suis nul, ou que certaines mécaniques sont vraiment pas expliquées (et pas intuitive) mais autant la campagne que les missions je me fais retourner par le jeu.


Les critiques du 5 ne m'ont pas donné envie d'y jouer

----------


## Kamasa

> Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. J'ai toujours été attiré par les STR mais je souffre d'un manque de skill évident pour les gameplays trop riches à la SC2 (Bernard Pivot doit se retourner dans sa tombe).


Mais non t'inquietes !


Spoiler Alert! 


Il est toujours vivant  ::ninja::

----------


## wiotts

> _(Furi)_ Oh oui ! Et la dernière phase m'a fait pété un plomb, c'est de la torture numérique


La dernière phase + les timings au CaC.

Par contre autant on s'améliore, autant quelques jours/semaines sans y toucher et on en perd quand même pas mal.
J'avais fait une pause justement sur ce boss, et qu'est ce que j'ai galéré pour atteindre la dernière phase en y rejouant après des semaines d'absence !

----------


## Zerger

Sa dernière phase en furier, j'ai du la réussir sur un coup de chance mais je crois que je ne pourrais plus jamais y arriver  ::P:

----------


## Haraban

> Pour Emily, elle se joue pas comme Corvo. Si tu prends son pouvoir de base comme un Blink tu vas en prendre plein la tronche. Son espèce de fouet conserve ton mouvement, ça change beaucoup par rapport au Blink.


Ouais je pense que c'est l'erreur majeure que j'ai faites et qui m'a gâché les 4 premières missions.
Le fait de chercher à l'utiliser comme le blink m'a desservi parce que je n'arrivais jamais à prendre les chemins que je voulais, je finissais toujours par tomber bêtement, par me retrouver coincé à mi chemin ou à lutter pour trouver une route. Je trouve quand même son pouvoir bien moins intuitif et j'ai passé des niveaux entier à galérer pour trouver une route (ce qui est étonnant parce que, en effet, les niveaux sont bien plus vastes et proposent beaucoup de solutions, mais je n’arrivais pas à les trouver faute de m'adapter à mon personnage).
Je viens de commencer la mission du Palais et ça va beaucoup mieux d'un coup. Soit je me suis habitué, soit le niveau est vraiment facile  ::P:  .

----------


## Nono

> Les dégâts causés par FF sur l'image du genre ont l'air d'être irréparables à tout jamais.
> 
> EDIT: d'ailleurs la citation de wikipedia... c'est du FF (d'avant le XII en tout cas). Ça n'a pas à être forcément comme-ça dans un JRPG, mais dans la tête des gens JRPG = FF. C'est d'une tristesse qui me rend triste...
> 
> Persona (du 3 au 5) c'est un mix de dungeon crawler et de dating-sim sans le dating (pas dans le sens "drague" quoi, même si tu peux "romancer" certains persos). Tu gères ton emploi du temps pour essayer d'améliorer ton perso et ses relations à fond (et aussi parcequ'ils sont tous sympas et bien écrits, contrairement aux compagnons de tous les autres RPGs, J ou pas J, sauf Torment -je prends les devants, LOL-) en faisant de ton mieux pour dégager du temps pour avancer dans les donjons parcequ'ils ont une date de péremption, si je puis dire. Les combats sont en tour par tour classicos avec une grosse emphase sur l'exploitation des faiblesses élémentaires (parceque ça te donne un tour gratos en plus de les exploiter, mais ça marche dans les deux sens, donc faut faire gaffe) et sur de la pokémonerie démoniaque (si t'as tabassé un groupe d'ennemis sans les tuer tu peux les braquer et négocier avec eux pour les raquetter ou pour qu'ils s'unissent à toi, et pouvoir les invoquer par la suite).


Merci pour cette réponse super claire. C'était inespéré après avoir lu les réponses précédentes.

Personnellement, je considère qu'un manga / anime japonais est réussi, quand j'en oublie à quel point c'est toujours dessiné pareil, avec les mêmes codes à la con. Ça implique de devoir se forcer à rentrer dans l'oeuvre, en dépit de sa gueule, pour mieux ensuite oublier ces fameux codes. Du coup j'ai tendance à m'orienter instinctivement vers des trucs moins "normés", en tout cas j'en ai l'impression (Samurai Champloo m'a tout de suite attiré. Naruto, je n'ai jamais osé regardé un épisode tellement ça me paraissait "codé"). Mais si ça se trouve je passe à côté d'histoire géniales, juste parce que les ingrédients de base du storytelling japonais me repoussent.

Pour les JRPG, c'est un petit peu plus complexe, puisque je ne comprends jamais rien aux tests (c'est quoi le gameplay ? Qu'est ce qui fait vraiment plaisir dans ces jeux ?). On a plutôt l'impression que c'est "les initiés parlent aux initiés".
Momock m'indique que ce n'est pas si simple que ça (et je l'en remercie), puisque tout le monde cite FF en référence, alors que FF serait plutôt une représentation qui étouffe le JRPG.

Mais en général, je finis par être complètement paumé, et je passe à autre chose.

----------


## Dicsaw

Avec les potes on a craqué pour Battlegrounds après avoir relancé le mode survie d'Arma 3 (on s'amusait bien dessus mais ça devenait plus possible si on pouvait pas passer la nuit dessus), on a retenté vite fait Rust aussi et la pareil, ça prend trop de temps pour arriver au stade intéressant (les assauts de bases avec des armes pas dégueulasses), du coup hop, aux grands maux les grands remèdes.

Ben la c'est la bonne pioche, c'est un battle royal sans merdes à coté, avec un vrai objectif de fin. Le système de zone qui se réduit petit à petit pour condenser les combats est déjà très bon.
Petite surprise au niveau des déplacements tacticool, on dirait ceux du dernier Ghost Recon, j’espère qu'ils vont pas écouter la masse qui veut à tout prix une vue première personne exclusivement et qu'ils vont continuer à polish un peu tout ça.

D'ailleurs le polish c'est tout ce qui manque à ce jeu, je croise les doigts pour que la sortie finale se goupille bien.

----------


## Illynir

Franchement si tu n'as vraiment jamais fait de J-RPG tu es quand même passé à côté d'excellent jeux. Pas tous bien entendu, comme partout il y a son lot de merde dans le tas mais si je devais n'en retenir qu'un seul et unique que tu dois absolument faire ce serait *Chrono Trigger* sans aucune hésitation possible.

Si tu veux une liste plus exhaustive c'est possible si le cœur t'en dit.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Momock m'indique que ce n'est pas si simple que ça (et je l'en remercie), puisque tout le monde cite FF en référence, alors que FF serait plutôt une représentation qui étouffe le JRPG.
> 
> Mais en général, je finis par être complètement paumé, et je passe à autre chose.


Bah la seule facon de te faire ton opinion, c'est d'y jouer

----------


## FrousT

> Bah la seule facon de te faire ton opinion, c'est d'y jouer


Euh non ?

Sur CPC tu donne ton avis concernant les jeux que t'a pas joué, essaye pas de nous la faire à l'envers  :tired: 

Genre ME:Andromeda c'est de la merde overhyped, des trucs comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Bah la seule facon de te faire ton opinion, c'est d'y jouer


Oui, mais je finis toujours par favoriser quelque chose que je connais (et dont je peux comprendre les forces et faiblesses) en priorité. Alors que ce n'est pas toujours une bonne stratégie. Par exemple Van Helsing, c'est le choix du hack n slash garanti sans prise de risque. Bah j'aurais peut-être plutôt dû me forcer à faire un JRPG...

Question con : Est-ce que les Zelda sont des JRPG ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Question con : Est-ce que les Zelda sont des JRPG ?


Non, y a rien de RPG dans les Zelda.

----------


## Momock

> Personnellement, je considère qu'un manga / anime japonais est réussi, quand j'en oublie à quel point c'est toujours dessiné pareil, avec les mêmes codes à la con. Ça implique de devoir se forcer à rentrer dans l'oeuvre, en dépit de sa gueule, pour mieux ensuite oublier ces fameux codes. Du coup j'ai tendance à m'orienter instinctivement vers des trucs moins "normés", en tout cas j'en ai l'impression (Samurai Champloo m'a tout de suite attiré. Naruto, je n'ai jamais osé regardé un épisode tellement ça me paraissait "codé"). Mais si ça se trouve je passe à côté d'histoire géniales, juste parce que les ingrédients de base du storytelling japonais me repoussent.


C'est pas du tout une mauvaise règle pour sélectionner un animé. La plupart du temps si la DA est quelconque, l'amimé l'est tout autant. Y'a souvent un "truc" qui distingue la DA des bons animés. Et je ne veux pas dire par là qu'ils font "moins manga", ça c'est encore autre-chose.

----------


## Illynir

> Non, y a rien de RPG dans les Zelda.


Dans le dernier ça se discute quand même.

Par contre Nono je pense que tu as tort de faire comme ça. Tu devrais priorisé avant tout les expériences que tu n'as jamais faite sinon tu vas tourner en boucle dans des gameplay que tu connais déjà et te faire chier au bout d'un moment, sans parler du fait que tu pourrais tomber sur d'excellente surprise à laquelle tu ne t'attendais pas. Bon après effectivement il faut avoir du temps pour, comme toujours, donc je peux comprendre aussi ceux qui en ont moins et qui préfère se tourner vers des jeux qu'ils sont certain d'apprécier...

Typiquement les Persona de base c'est un type de jeu qui ne m’intéressait pas du tout à la base, j'ai attendu des années pour me faire le 3 bien après sa sortie, surtout parce que je n'avais plus rien d'autre à foutre à dire vrai et je me suis pris une grosse claque, à tel point que j'ai enchaîné ensuite par le 4 direct après. Je ne dis pas que tu apprécieras forcement ce jeu en particulier mais la majorité de mes meilleurs expériences de jeu ont été faites sur des jeux pris au hasard et sur lesquelles je ne misais pas un kopec à la base... Pareil en animé/série/film/livre aussi d'ailleurs. C'est ça qui est beau.  ::):

----------


## Momock

Je suis à la huitième mission de *Shadow Tactics*, et c'est tendu tout à coup! Je n'arrive même pas à sortir de ma position de départ, haha!

Excellent Commandos-like en tout cas, super agréable à prendre en main, plutôt joli, avec plein de bonnes petites idées. Le seul point que je regrette un peu c'est que certains persos se ressemblent pas mal (on a trois ninjas quoi qui peuvent tout sauter, escalader, lancer un grappin, tuer au coprs à corps, distraire et bouger les corps. Bon, ils le font manières différentes, ce qui ne les rend pas interchangeables dans n'importe-quelle situation, mais ça fait bizarre quand-même).

----------


## Haelnak

> Je suis à la huitième mission de *Shadow Tactics*, et c'est tendu tout à coup! Je n'arrive même pas à sortir de ma position de départ, haha!
> 
> Excellent Commandos-like en tout cas, super agréable à prendre en main, plutôt joli, avec plein de bonnes petites idées. Le seul point que je regrette un peu c'est que certains persos se ressemblent pas mal (on a trois ninjas quoi qui peuvent tout sauter, escalader, lancer un grappin, tuer au coprs à corps, distraire et bouger les corps. Bon, ils le font manières différentes, ce qui ne les rend pas interchangeables dans n'importe-quelle situation, mais ça fait bizarre quand-même).


Yep, le jeu est très cool mais il manque clairement de difficulté. Il y a bien une ou deux missions au début ardu (la 8 et la 13) mais sans plus.

----------


## Sylvine

> j’espère qu'ils vont pas écouter la masse qui veut à tout prix une vue première personne exclusivement et qu'ils vont continuer à polish un peu tout ça.


Pas encore joué (mais il est sur ma liste, quand il sera mieux démoulé) mais pour la vue à la troisième personne, je trouve aussi que c'est dommage.

Déjà ça donne un avantage déraisonnable à quelqu'un qui attend planqué derrière un mur, je pense que vu la nature du jeu c'est pas forcément une bonne chose de privilégier d'avantage un style de jeu statique.
Et puis c'est pas idéal pour des environnements clos, or chaque bâtiment est visitable.

Et encore une fois c'est un style de jeu qui joue beaucoup sur le coté faire la guerre dans des environnements de la vie quotidienne, un peu comme les mecs qui jouent à ce jeu où tu dois tirer sur des personnes désignées comme cibles avec des pistolets à eau et où tu peux attaquer à n'importe quel moment.
L'immersion est super importante, par exemple tu fais le même jeu dans des environnements irréalistes tu perds 50% de l’intérêt facile.




> Yep, le jeu est très cool mais il manque clairement de difficulté. Il y a bien une ou deux missions au début ardu (la 8 et la 13) mais sans plus.


Ba de toute façon en assumant à fond le coté spam de sauvegardes rapides j'ai l'impression que le jeu se prive d'un challenge satisfaisant.
Du moins c'est l'impression que donnait la démo.
Quoique de façon intéressante, le second niveau de la démo qui était en temps limité donnait un tout autre éclairage au jeu, fallait pas simplement ne pas se faire repérer, il fallait aussi progresser super vite, d'un coup la sauvegarde rapide ne devenait plus si puissante.

----------


## Nono

> Dans le dernier ça se discute quand même.
> 
> Par contre Nono je pense que tu as tort de faire comme ça. Tu devrais priorisé avant tout les expériences que tu n'as jamais faite sinon tu vas tourner en boucle dans des gameplay que tu connais déjà et te faire chier au bout d'un moment, sans parler du fait que tu pourrais tomber sur d'excellente surprise à laquelle tu ne t'attendais pas. Bon après effectivement il faut avoir du temps pour, comme toujours, donc je peux comprendre aussi ceux qui en ont moins et qui préfère se tourner vers des jeux qu'ils sont certain d'apprécier...


Je ne suis pas contre les gameplays atypiques, voire les expériences surprenantes. Au contraire même, c'est ce que je cherche. Des trucs pourtant pas foufous comme Her Story ou Brothers: a tale of two sons, je signe direct.
Mais sur les jeux japonais, il faut que je me force à chaque fois pour éventuellement me dire que ça pourrait peut-être me plaire.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Déjà ça donne un avantage déraisonnable à quelqu'un qui attend planqué derrière un mur, je pense que vu la nature du jeu c'est pas forcément une bonne chose de privilégier d'avantage un style de jeu statique.


En l'état c'est ça oui mais je pense pas que jeter à la poubelle ce bon taf sur la vue tps soit la seule solution. Déjà faire en sorte que la caméra puisse pas se déplacer autant autour du perso (en bloquant la visée dans le style de ce que faisait GR Online p'tetre), ce serait bien, quitte à bloquer le fov une fois pour toute et pour tout le monde.

D'ailleurs en parlant d'avantage j'ai pas compris l’intérêt de foutre une option pour la végétation, j'ai tout foutu au minimum vu que c'est plus lisible.

----------


## Momock

> Ba de toute façon en assumant à fond le coté spam de sauvegardes rapides j'ai l'impression que le jeu se prive d'un challenge satisfaisant.


Nan. Ce serait le cas si c'était un jeu d'action, mais là c'est un jeu de puzzles (ou plutôt de problèmes vu qu'on peut un peu bricoler ses solutions), si tu vois ce que j'veux dire. Quand tu résouds un puzzle et que tu te plantes tu reviens simplement sur ce que t'avais fait de mal. Ben là c'est pareil. C'est pas ça qui va faire que les puzzles soient durs à résoudre ou pas.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba un jeu d'action aussi ça peut-être considéré comme un jeu à problème. T'as pleins de méthodes pour passer une difficulté et globalement en "bourrinant" un peu tu finira par passer. Pas bourriner dans le sens foncer dans le tas mais plutôt en appliquant une solution pas optimale mais avec un timing millimétrée ça fini toujours par marcher.

----------


## Momock

Ben oui. Mais là c'est pas un jeu d'action, tu n'incarnes pas directement les persos.

----------


## Sylvine

Ça change pas grand chose, tu peux micro-manager à fond (justement grâce aux sauvegardes rapides) et avoir un contrôle quasi-direct des persos.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Trois pages plus loin, désolée : t'es face à l'espèce de créature couveuse avec les tentacules ?
> Si c'est le cas, elle a fait rager pas mal de monde.


Nope c'était face à Jarvia, que j'ai fini par battre très facilement au 3ème try alors que mon perso est mort d'entrée ... J'ai couru avec mon tank en rond et Morrigan + Leliana ont fait le taff derrière, plus j'avance plus je trouve que les mages sont clairement au dessus des autres classes. 

Là je suis dans les tréfonds, je bloque parfois sur quelques groupes de fantômes + golems mais le jeu commence à me pomper, il y a vraiment beaucoup trop de combats :/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Après plusieurs mois de tergiversation, je me suis lancé dans *Metal Gear:Revengeance*.

J'avais été traumatisé à l'époque de la démo où je n'avais pas réussi à passer le boss. mais depuis, *Furi* est passé par là, et mon skill a atteint des sommets stratosphérique que rien ne peut arrêter.

Et pour le moment, vraiment pas décu, ca fait le taf comme il faut, c'est assez joli (enfin joli pour la période xbox360 quoi), c'est toujours ultra fluide, et on peut rapidement virer le skin de base par un skin ayant un peu plus de classe qu'un ninja cyborg a la sexualité équivoque, qui se balade en talon aiguille avec une mâchoire semi-metallique.

J'espère qu'il finira dans le topic des jeux qu'on a fini, et pas de ceux qu'on a abandonné par contre...

----------


## FrousT

> Après plusieurs mois de tergiversation, je me suis lancé dans *Metal Gear:Revengeance*.
> 
> J'espère qu'il finira dans le topic des jeux qu'on a fini, et pas de ceux qu'on a abandonné par contre...


Moi je fini Nier:Automata et je vais surement me le prendre ce MGR, j'ai vu qu'il était souvent en très bonne promo, du coup j'espère que ça fait le "job" pour un BTA "moyen"

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est pas un hack&slash ce Revengeance ?

----------


## FrousT

> C'est pas un hack&slash ce Revengeance ?


C'est plus un jeu d'exploration dans un monde ouvert avec des Puzzles qui se suivent et se ressemblent...

----------


## Cabfire

Du pure BTA 3D avec la couche Metal Gear derrière. 6 heures de jeu, 6 heures de vidéo.

----------


## akaraziel

> Du pure BTA 3D avec la couche Metal Gear derrière. 6 heures de jeu, 6 heures de vidéo.


C'est pas MGS4 non plus, faut pas déconner. :xD:

----------


## Clydopathe

Il est pas génial non plus et je vous souhaite bonne chance pour le boss du 4ème monde 

Spoiler Alert! 


 un mec qui a son corps attachés par des aimants magnétiques et qui est intouchable pendant une partie du combat 

. Ce boss m'a fait abandonné le jeu déjà deux fois et une fois que j'ai réussi à le battre, j'ai plus relancé le jeu (mais je l'ai dl de nouveau à cause de *Nier* et de *Furi*...)

----------


## parpaingue

Y a une paire de boss relous ouais, mais sinon le jeu est très bon. Par contre c'est clairement un BTA Platinum: ce n'est qu'au bout du premier run que j'ai vraiment commencé à apprivoiser le gameplay.
Je dirais même presque sur le boss final, qui force totalement à bien jouer et utiliser une grande partie des possibilités alors qu'avant on peut se contenter de jouer juste un minimum fin/pas totalement rentre-dedans, ça passe.

Conseils de base (pas forcément donnés en clair dans le jeu):
-Ne faites pas comme moi, n'apprenez pas l'esquive sur le boss final. 
-Apprenez vite le code couleur des attaques ennemies aussi: normal, choppe en jaune (bon celui-là facile), IMBLOCABLE (orange si je me souviens bien).
Ça vous évitera de râler sur "la putain de parade qui passe pas" sur les imblocables
-Pas le droit de cancel un coup en parade il me semble donc attention au button mashing

Avec ça déjà le 1er run devrait être plus agréable que juste en bourrant et rageant que c'est mal foutu alors que c'est le contraire.

----------


## Baalim

je dois être à contre courant de la majorité des joueurs mais, pour l'instant, ce Nier Automata ne me convainc pas des masses.
Techniquement, c'est un peu dégueulasse mais bon, ça ne m'étonne pas des masses de platinum. Ce qui m'ennuie plus, c'est que je ne vois pas trop, musique excepté, la ressemblance avec Nier premier du nom.

C'est fâcheux mais ce qui l'est encore plus, c'est qu'après un prologue assez pêchu, la zone qui suit est d'un chiant assez prononcé.

J'espère que les choses vont rapidement s'améliorer.

----------


## Nephizz

> Dis donc Nephizz t'as l'air à fleur de peau sur les questions concernant les JRPG . (ou alors tu pensais que Schouffy et moi-même trollions vraiment, et dans ce cas c'est pas gentil de ne pas croire en notre sincérité).
> 
> Mais pour ma part j'ai peut-être malencontreusement donné dans le cliché, ma question était cependant bienveillante. Je n'ai joué qu'à un seul FF c'était sur la PS1 (ne me demandez pas lequel, ça devait être le VI ou le VII de mémoire), donc forcément je me demandais si c'est ce qui définissait le canon du JRPG (en l'occurrence ça a l'air d'être ça à quelques nuances près). J'avais bien aimé mais j'avais pas trouvé ça transcendant comme expérience, sauf le fait que l'épopée m'avait semblé longue - ce qui est un bon point pour ma part, un bon voyage quoi. Je crois que ce qui m'avait sorti du jeu et laissé un souvenir "ouais, pas mal..." c'est ce que vous appeler le "pop" ajouté à l'histoire ; des intrigues qui se veulent un peu sérieuses (dans le contexte du jeu vidéo, avec suspension d'incrédulité tout ça), mélangées à des ... trucs nawak : les chocobos, le boss cactus , ce genre de choses. Une sorte d'ambivalence que j'ai pas réussi à trouver génial.
> 
> Maintenant je n'ai jamais douté que ces jeux sont bourrés de qualité vu leur public, mais pour donner FF en exemple je passe mon tour en fait. (Oui, j'entends déjà les commentaires préciser que c'est ultra-réducteur de limiter le JRPG à FF, "t'as rien compris mon pôv gars, on vient de dire que..." et "c'est pas la même maturité dans persona !" (vrai ?).


En me relisant je réalise que j'y suis peut être allé un peu fort, je devais être constipé ce jour là.  ::siffle::  Pour ma défense je dirais que je pensais que le terme de "vieux con" était un compliment sur ce forum. Il suffit de voir le nombre de canards qui s'autoproclament comme tel.  ::P:  
Mais en vrai je suis un mec sympa et zen hein.



Spoiler Alert! 






Du coup si c'est le côté "trop fantaisiste" des rpg japonais qui te dérange tu peux toujours tester des jeux comme Xenogears, Shin Megami Tensei (et Persona), Valkyrie Profile, Vagrant Story et surtout la référence ultime: Hyperdimension Neptunia.

----------


## Zerger

*Underrail*  :Bave:   :Bave: 

Je pensais que le jeu n'avait plus grand chose à m'offrir...je débarque dans les Deep Caverns et quelle claque ! Rien que le scénario qui décolle totalement, c'est juste excellent  ::wub::

----------


## Nono

Si il faut acheter une PS1 pour tâter des JRPG valables...

----------


## Haelnak

J'avance tout doucement sur *Uncharted 4* et je dois avouer que l'envie de le lancer n'est jamais folle.

Le jeu est beau, très beau même et parfois carrément sublime et spectaculaire. Je suis le premier surpris d'être autant bluffé, et aussi régulièrement, par le rendu d'un jeu console, c'est dire.
L'ambiance est sympa et le taf sur les détails impressionnant. Nate est parfois drôle, son frère est un PNJ correct sans plus (je m'attendais à mieux) mais le duo fonctionne bien malgré tout. Et le reste du cast est, comme dans les autres, toujours aussi attachant même si on voit beaucoup trop peu Elena jusque là où j'en suis rendu (fin du chapitre 14).

Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerde dès que les gunfights commencent. Surtout qu'ils sont nombreux. Ou alors ils semblent nombreux tellement ils sont chiants, je ne sais pas.

Au début du jeu tu trouves ça presque fun parce que la maniabilité est nickel puis, après 3 ou 4h de jeu, tu soupires et penses même à jouer à autre chose quand tu vois que la zone va accueillir une phase de shoot, parce que ça se voit à 20km dans la construction de la-dite zone. 
La raison est toute simple, c'est long, mais looooong en plus d'être totalement inintéressant malgré le travail évident sur le level design. Level design relativement vertical et plutôt "varié".

Là où j'avais bien aimé les phases de tir de The Last of Us grâce aux munitions limités, au côté posé presque "réaliste" (ou au moins crédible) de la chose et au feeling des armes très bon (son et impact), c'est tout l'inverse dans Uncharted 4 puisqu'on fait du 1vs50 contre des mecs surarmés. C'est encore plus improbable que dans les précédents (le ton bien plus sérieux du jeu n'aidant pas) et on a l'impression de tirer balles en caoutchouc sur des mannequins. 

Et puis la variété des situations de TLoU (vs humains, vs infectés, vs humains vs infectés, confrontation directe, pseudo-infiltration, etc.) ne se retrouve pas du tout dans le dernier Naughty Dog. 
On a droit au même schéma, tout le temps : on affronte des mercenaires que l'on prend 4 fois sur 5 par surprise, ce qui donne des phases d'infiltration nulles aboutissant généralement à un gunfight tout aussi naze, mais plus court. Ou plutôt moins long.
On se bat toujours contre les mêmes ennemis, qui ont toujours les mêmes armes et attaquent toujours de la même façon, en étant toujours super nombreux et toujours super précis tout en balançant toujours des grenades. Des putains de grenades que l'on ne peut même plus renvoyer (ou alors j'ai raté un truc mais ça m'étonnerait). 

Je vais le terminer pour le scénario et la balade (technique et DA de haute volée + phases de discussion/escalade sympatoches) mais le gameplay "action" est vraiment mauvais (De.La.Merde.Tout simplement).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bon ben là, j'ai pas d'avis n'ayant ni joué à un Uncharted ni PS4, mais je dois saluer un avis construit avec un postulat, des arguments, des exemples à l'appui, c'est très propre et putain, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il existe encore des gens qui savent s'exprimer de manière rationnelle.
Pour une fois c'est pas "le jeu est nul parce que je m'emmerde quand on se bat", le genre d'avis sur lequel tu n'as pas prise pour te faire une opinion, tellement on stagne dans l'émotionnel totalement dépourvu d'explications.

----------


## schouffy

Vers la fin du jeu les combats sont bien pires nakazz, grâce aux mecs en armure/casque. Tu vas adorer  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il faut avouer que les combats de The Last of Us sont vraiment géniaux, avec un excellent équilibre "survie/infiltration/économie de balles"

Uncharted, reste un TPS, camouflé derrière une technique monstrueuse et un jeu d'acteur époustouflant, mais un TPS tout de même. Du coup les séquences de combat avec des persos aussi "réels" sonnent un peu faux. Mais perso, j'ai trouvé la grande majorité des arènes super bien gaulées, il ne faut pas faire l'erreur de mettre le taquet de difficulté au maximum sinon on ne peut pas trop s'amuser et expérimenter durant les combats. Je pense notamment aux nombreuses blindées de grappins qui permettent de virevolter et qui en ultra hard, transforment le jeu en tir au pigeon.

J'avais eu le même ressenti sur Bioshock Infinite où la difficulté max rendait les combats pénibles (en mode je fais caca derrière une caisse et je sors la tête pour sniper les têtes qui dépassent), alors qu'en la diminuant, on pouvait vraiment s'amuser avec les pouvoirs, les différentes armes, les décors,...

----------


## akaraziel

> J'avance tout doucement sur *Uncharted 4* et je dois avouer que l'envie de le lancer n'est jamais folle.
> 
> Le jeu est beau, très beau même et parfois carrément sublime et spectaculaire. Je suis le premier surpris d'être autant bluffé, et aussi régulièrement, par le rendu d'un jeu console, c'est dire.
> L'ambiance est sympa et le taf sur les détails impressionnant. Nate est parfois drôle, son frère est un PNJ correct sans plus (je m'attendais à mieux) mais le duo fonctionne bien malgré tout. Et le reste du cast est, comme dans les autres, toujours aussi attachant même si on voit beaucoup trop peu Elena jusque là où j'en suis rendu (fin du chapitre 14).
> 
> Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerde dès que les gunfights commencent. Surtout qu'ils sont nombreux. Ou alors ils semblent nombreux tellement ils sont chiants, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Au début du jeu tu trouves ça presque fun parce que la maniabilité est nickel puis, après 3 ou 4h de jeu, tu soupires et penses même à jouer à autre chose quand tu vois que la zone va accueillir une phase de shoot, parce que ça se voit à 20km dans la construction de la-dite zone. 
> La raison est toute simple, c'est long, mais looooong en plus d'être totalement inintéressant malgré le travail évident sur le level design. Level design relativement vertical et plutôt "varié".
> ...



Je l'ai pas encore fait (toujours sous blister depuis quelques mois) mais c'est exactement le ressenti que j'en ai avec les 3 premiers. Et encore pire sur Uncharted 3, que j'ai fait après TLOU.
Les phases d'action, c'est une horreur : ça n'a pas de patate, c'est pas intéressant, pas varié. Du coup je pense que je ferai le 4 en mode "facile" histoire d'expédier ces phases au plus vite.

----------


## schouffy

D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


Ca dépend ce que tu attends d'un TPS et sur quel support  ::):

----------


## Blackogg

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


Pour les fusillades, je sais pas, mais je crois qu'il y a un consensus sur celui qui a les meilleures grenades collantes  :X1:

----------


## akaraziel

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


Resident Evil 5.  ::ninja:: 
A titre perso, c'est Gears of War, même si la licence peine à se renouveler. Vanquish est très sympa aussi.





> Pour les fusillades, je sais pas, mais je crois qu'il y a un consensus sur celui qui a les meilleures grenades collantes


 ::trollface::

----------


## FrousT

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


"Max Payne 3" et "meilleurs" dans le même post ??

Hmmm  ::happy2::   ::ninja:: 

Moi je continue mes aventures de robot dans *Nier:Automata*  :B): 

Globalement le jeu ne va pas plaire à tout le monde, c'est du scénario bien perché sorti du cerveau d'un homme malade  :^_^: . 
Il faut faire certains efforts pour dépasser les défaut récurent au genre afin arriver suffisamment loin pour comprendre l'intérêt du jeu et des différents run qu'on nous propose. Mais globalement c'est une balade parfaitement maîtrisé qui raconte une histoire sur l'humanité, son déclin, son évolution (et j'en suis à la moitié donc j'ai pas toutes les billes). 
Et ça change des jeux triple AAA aux hormones sans saveurs et sans âmes #BigBear

Les combats sont parfaitement fluides et pue la classe, on peut facilement défoncer du mobs et continuer sa route sans se retourner, sentir les robots qui explosent derrière nous. Les différentes transitions 2D/3D sont bien gérer. L'ambiance, l'univers et les musiques font 80% du taff dans le jeu, je reste souvent à écouter les musiques et regarder les paysages post apocalyptique comme un vieux sensible que je suis...

Pour les points négatif si vous comptez y jouer un jour, il faut retenir que 
- le jeu n'est pas encore super optimisé sur PC (clipping et autre saloperie) personnellement je n'ai pas trop de gène avec ma config de patron  :B): 
- la difficulté est vraiment pourri (en normal c'est très vite trop facile, en difficile c'est vraiment la torture) et c'est pas juste mon retour de noob, mais un avis assez partagé sur le topic du jeu...
- les quêtes Feedex et les aller/retour qui peuvent agacer (perso vu la qualité des quetes je n'ai pas ressenti ce problème)
- Le gameplay qui à tendance à tourner en rond assez rapidement (on a très vite fait le tour des mécanismes du jeu, même si chaque run différent apporte son lot de nouveauté)


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de point négatif que positif, mais c'est un vrai bon jeu fait avec amour. 8/10

----------


## Nono

> "Max Payne 3" et "meilleurs" dans le même post ??


Ha si si, je l'ai personnellement trouvé très solide sur ce point. Au début, on se dit que le ralenti et le "tir de la dernière chance" vont complètement ruiner la difficulté du jeu. Mais au bout d'un moment on est quand même content de pouvoir compter dessus. Par la suite on s'améliore et on apprend à s'en passer tout doucement. Pour moi, ça veut dire qu'il y a une courbe de progression.

Il y a également un intérêt à refaire le jeu en solo pour augmenter le score. Et le multi est plutôt bien foutu pour du TPS.

----------


## Sylvine

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


MP3 et TLOU c'est de la merde, CA PART DÉJÀ TRÈS MAL POUR TOI.

Voilà la vraie réponse :



> Resident Evil 5.


J'ajoute Mass Effect 3 en difficulté max (je ne plaisante pas)
Spec Ops (je plaisante)
Binary Domain, pas exceptionnel MAIS C'EST PAS DE MA FAUTE SI Y'A PAS DE CONCURRENCE.

Vanquish pourrait être bien si la difficulté était mieux dosée (comme elle ne l'est pas C'EST DE LA MERDE).

Après si tu cherches des jeux occidentaux (AAA canadiens) tout lisses mais qui rendent bien, oui tu peux rester sur TLOU et MP3.

----------


## CptProut

> Vanquish pourrait être bien si la difficulté était mieux dosée (comme elle ne l'est pas C'EST DE LA MERDE).


Sort toi les doigt du cul et apprend a joué !

----------


## Zerger

> - la difficulté est vraiment pourri (en normal c'est très vite trop facile, en difficile c'est vraiment la torture)


Même pour un disciple de Furi ?

----------


## Illynir

Gears of war est sympa aussi en COOP quand même surtout qu'il y a la version remastered sur PC.

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue à *Seasons After Fall*,

C'est super cute, par contre le jeu est assez évasif sur la route à suivre, ou sur même ce que tu es censé faire... c'est sans doute voulu, mais un peu perturbant pour moi !

Sinon c'est cool.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sort toi les doigt du cul et apprend a joué !


Et toi à écrire.



Et pour préciser, c'est pas une question de jeu trop dur ou trop facile, c'est juste que la level design te décourage fortement à jouer de la façon dont les développeurs souhaiteraient, sauf dans le mode horde.

----------


## banditbandit

> Gears of war est sympa aussi en COOP quand même surtout qu'il y a la version remastered sur PC.


Attention pas de gros mots ici. Je dis ça mais j'aimais bien Gears of War.

----------


## Zerger

Stop avec vos TPS à la noix.

Après vous allez finir comme Catel qui est pas foutu de donner un coup d'épée droit dans Dark Souls  :tired: 

On est le reflet de ce à quoi on joue !

----------


## FrousT

> Même pour un disciple de Furi ?


Oui, Furi la difficulté est quand même bien dosé et c'est pas pénalisant de refaire le boss au contraire on apprend de ses erreurs, c'est gratifiant. Dans Nier, tu te fais two shot voir one shot par certains mobs, il te faut optimiser les bonnes puces pour jouer la sécurité (puces que tu perd si tu meurs) et refaire tout le chemin pour récupérer ton corps... Le problème c'est que ça casse le rythme de progression, alors c'est faisable, mais j'avais vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête (et je parle même pas des combats contre les boss qui te OS et qui t'oblige à refaire 5min de marche  :Vibre: )

Et pourtant je suis grand fan de Dark Soul dont la difficulté fait la beauté du jeu, mais dans Nier c'est plus le calvaire qu'autre chose  ::sad::

----------


## banditbandit

Ya pas que Catel.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zerger

C'est un Titan Souls like quoi  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

> Du coup si c'est le côté "trop fantaisiste" des rpg japonais qui te dérange tu peux toujours tester des jeux comme Xenogears, Shin Megami Tensei (et Persona), Valkyrie Profile, Vagrant Story et surtout la référence ultime: Hyperdimension Neptunia.


Mmmh


Pas fantaisiste hein ?

En fait moi non plus je pige pas comment on peut distinguer les JRPG les uns des autres et comment on peut trouver que certains sortent du lot. Je crois que quand on est pas fait pour ça, on l'est pas. Je peux pas jouer à un jeu où l'intrigue se déroule dans les couloirs d'un lycée, pas jouer à un jeu qui ne sait pas s'il est en T/T ou en temps réel, pas jouer à un RPG où on collecte des items qui n'apparaissent visuellement jamais sur le personnage, à un jeu où on lance des sorts qui font 99999 dégats sans pour autant tuer un mob, et surtout, surtout pas jouer à un jeu avec un personnage dont les cheveux sont des triangles blancs.

J'ai essayé Valkyrie Profile, Chrono Trigger, Dragon Quest IX, Radiant Historia, FFVII regardé un let's play de 20min sur un persona, un autre sur FFV... non, c'est pas possible.

Finalement je joue aux Zelda avec plaisir.

----------


## Illynir

> En fait moi non plus je pige pas comment on peut distinguer les JRPG les uns des autres et comment on peut trouver que certains sortent du lot


Bah il y a des systèmes de combat mieux que d'autres, des histoires et des personnages plus intéressant que d'autres, des gamedesign mieux foutus et 150 millions d'autres trucs qui jouent dans la balance. Comme tous les jeux en fait, truc de dingue.  :tired: 

Sinon à la place de regarder des vidéos de let's play à la noix ou de jouer sans vraiment essayer à des jeux PS1, tu ferais peut être mieux d'essayer vraiment un jour, qui sait tu pourrais peut être en aimer un à un moment donné.  ::o: 

PS: Neptunia c'est de la merde au fait.  ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Bon ben là, j'ai pas d'avis n'ayant ni joué à un Uncharted ni PS4, mais je dois saluer un avis construit avec un postulat, des arguments, des exemples à l'appui, c'est très propre et putain, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il existe encore des gens qui savent s'exprimer de manière rationnelle.
> Pour une fois c'est pas "le jeu est nul parce que je m'emmerde quand on se bat", le genre d'avis sur lequel tu n'as pas prise pour te faire une opinion, tellement on stagne dans l'émotionnel totalement dépourvu d'explications.


Faut me lire plus souvent.  :Cigare: 




> Vers la fin du jeu les combats sont bien pires nakazz, grâce aux mecs en armure/casque. Tu vas adorer


Oh putain.  :Bave: 




> Il faut avouer que les combats de The Last of Us sont vraiment géniaux, avec un excellent équilibre "survie/infiltration/économie de balles"


Ouai, je trouvais la "recette" bien mieux maîtrisée.

----------


## Clydopathe

> "- la difficulté est vraiment pourri (en normal c'est très vite trop facile, en difficile c'est vraiment la torture) et c'est pas juste mon retour de noob, mais un avis assez partagé sur le topic du jeu...
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de point négatif que positif, mais c'est un vrai bon jeu fait avec amour. 8/10


Je suis d'accord pour la note mais pas sur la difficulté. Il faut juste s'adapter et savoir que difficile cà veux dire difficile  ::P:  Il jeu te force juste à comprendre son gameplay à fond avec la gestion des puces. Mais bon, je dis ça après avoir fait le premier run en normal et les suivants en diffcile.


> Même pour un disciple de Furi ?


Un joueur de Furi peux y aller les mains dans le dos, les esquives sont beaucoup plus permissive par exemple. Et sur ma partie complète, seulement deux mobs m'ont one shoot dans tous le jeu. Mais oui, la mort est punitive, si tu recup pas ton cadavre, tu perds tes puces au même titre que les ames dans Dark Souls.

----------


## Nono

Oui, Neptunia, je l'ai compris comme une blague. Les autres, je ne sais pas trop, puisque ce sont des jeux Playstation du siècle dernier. Au moins, ils ont un gameplay.

----------


## Sylla

Je me permets en passant de signaler une erreur scandaleuse: dans le titre du topic, il manque le s à "vieux cons".

----------


## Nono

> Je suis d'accord pour la note mais pas sur la difficulté. Il faut juste s'adapter et savoir que difficile cà veux dire difficile  Il jeu te force juste à comprendre son gameplay à fond avec la gestion des puces. Mais bon, je dis ça après avoir fait le premier run en normal et les suivants en diffcile.


Oui mais ce qu'il dit sur les ballades de 5 minutes à devoir se refarcir à chaque défaite, c'est juste à se pendre. Aucun jeu ne devrait plus faire cette erreur.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> En fait moi non plus je pige pas comment on peut distinguer les JRPG les uns des autres et comment on peut trouver que certains sortent du lot.


J'ai demandé à Baalim, il m'a trouvé plein de JRPG qui sortent du lolo.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut me lire plus souvent.


C'est ce que je fais, mais j'ai arrêté de compter les fois où tu racontes de la merde.

----------


## Dicsaw

Le problème d'Uncharted 4 c'est ses phases de parlote/exploration hors combat, jamais rien vu d'aussi osef.
Heureusement qu'ils ont foutus ce système qui permet de jouer n'importe quel combat isolé, jamais j'aurai relancé le jeu sinon.




> on affronte des mercenaires que l'on prend 4 fois sur 5 par surprise, ce qui donne des phases d'infiltration nulles aboutissant généralement à un gunfight tout aussi naze, mais plus court. Ou plutôt moins long.


Très bonne description de tlou.  ::o:

----------


## FrousT

> Je suis d'accord pour la note mais pas sur la difficulté. Il faut juste s'adapter et savoir que difficile cà veux dire difficile  Il jeu te force juste à comprendre son gameplay à fond avec la gestion des puces. Mais bon, je dis ça après avoir fait le premier run en normal et les suivants en diffcile.
> 
> Un joueur de Furi peux y aller les mains dans le dos, les esquives sont beaucoup plus permissive par exemple. Et sur ma partie complète, seulement deux mobs m'ont one shoot dans tous le jeu. Mais oui, la mort est punitive, si tu recup pas ton cadavre, tu perds tes puces au même titre que les ames dans Dark Souls.


En fait j'ai pas re essayer le difficile dans mon run B  ::unsure::  Le passage avec les robots kamikaze du Run A m'a démotivé en fait  :^_^:

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est ce que je fais, mais j'ai arrêté de compter les fois où tu racontes de la merde.


 ::o: 

Même si je dis beaucoup de conneries, je développe toujours quand je poste un avis un poil sérieux (Bloodborne il y a quelques semaines et Zelda BotW il y a quelques jours).

----------


## Chan

> Je suis d'accord pour la note mais pas sur la difficulté. Il faut juste s'adapter et savoir que difficile cà veux dire difficile  Il jeu te force juste à comprendre son gameplay à fond avec la gestion des puces. Mais bon, je dis ça après avoir fait le premier run en normal et les suivants en diffcile.(...)


Non.
Le mode de difficulté "difficile" correspond au mode "très difficile" de n'importe quel autre jeu en fait. C'est pas du tout équilibré. 
Difficile : 2 ou 3 coups hop t'es mort.
Normal : Quasiment 10 coups avant de crever.

Le truc marrant aussi c'est que tu ne peux pas lock en difficile, couplé à une caméra de merde, la perte de tes améliorations et là t'as un mode de difficulté ultra chiant.
La grosse blague du prologue où tu ne peux pas sauvegarder avant d'avoir buter le boss, en difficile c'est juste une purge tellement c'est désagréable de tout refaire.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Déjà ça donne un avantage déraisonnable à quelqu'un qui attend planqué derrière un mur, je pense que vu la nature du jeu c'est pas forcément une bonne chose de privilégier d'avantage un style de jeu statique.
> Et puis c'est pas idéal pour des environnements clos, or chaque bâtiment est visitable.


17h de jeu maintenant et je commence à le sentir ouais.  :tired: 

J'ai rarement eu droit à des affrontements surprises (enfin si, mais surprise pour moi ou l'adversaire quoi) pour l'instant. Ca me fait chier, j'aime bien cette vue tps mais la mécanique de se planquer pour passer la zone au crible avec la caméra devient trop redondante et injuste.

----------


## Goji

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


The Division est un très bon TPS.

----------


## Sylvine

> 17h de jeu maintenant et je commence à le sentir ouais. 
> 
> J'ai rarement eu droit à des affrontements surprises (enfin si, mais surprise pour moi ou l'adversaire quoi) pour l'instant. Ca me fait chier, j'aime bien cette vue tps mais la mécanique de se planquer pour passer la zone au crible avec la caméra devient trop redondante et injuste.


Viens sur le topic du jeu, il y a un débat à base de schémas paint.  ::trollface::

----------


## Erkin_

> D'ailleurs c'est quoi les meilleurs TPS avec les meilleures fusillades ? A part Max Payne 3 et TLOU ?


Warframe: un des rares shooter TPS dont j'apprécie le gameplay.

----------


## pothi

> The Division est un très bon TPS.


Oui mais vu que les deux jeux qu'il nous donne semblent être plutôt des jeux solo et que The Division a une grande composante multi/coop et un composante RPG. Est ce qu'il cherche? 
Mais sinon effectivement The Division a pas mal de qualités. Notamment les IA qui sont bien travaillée te contournent, se replient etc... J'y joue encore régulièrement par phase.

----------


## Goji

Toute la partie levelling se fait en solo sans soucis. C'est même amha le top pour l'immersion, et y'en a pour un paquet d'heures (même sans vouloir la Completa Ubisoft avec supplément audiologs et fromage).
Même le DLC Survie défonce en solo je trouve.

En revanche pour accéder au contenu HL (incursions, instances légendaires) et choper du loot ouais il faut jouer en Co-op.
Quant à la Dark Zone, il suffit de se dire qu'il s'agit de mobs particulièrement bâtards et qui parlent russes  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> Viens sur le topic du jeu, il y a un débat à base de schémas paint.


 :Tutut: 

Je sais pas, même toi qui n'as pas le jeu t'as cerné le problème avant moi, après quelques parties c'est de l'évidence.
Encore une fois ça me gonfle parce que j'aime beaucoup ce qu'ils ont fait avec les déplacements et le système de visée mais si il faut troquer le confort de la troisième personne et faire avec un mode fps moins "carré" pour avoir des affrontements justes, bah tant pis.

A moins qu'ils trouvent une parade en limitant le fov ou en positionnant la caméra très proche du perso, en virant la vue libre... voir en masquant les éléments qui ne seraient pas visibles en première personne.

----------


## pothi

> Toute la partie levelling se fait en solo sans soucis. C'est même amha le top pour l'immersion, et y'en a pour un paquet d'heures (même sans vouloir la Completa Ubisoft avec supplément audiologs et fromage).
> Même le DLC Survie défonce en solo je trouve.
> 
> En revanche pour accéder au contenu HL (incursions, instances légendaires) et choper du loot ouais il faut jouer en Co-op.
> Quant à la Dark Zone, il suffit de se dire qu'il s'agit de mobs particulièrement bâtards et qui parlent russes



Oui mais il y a la composante RPG aussi. 
Et les gunfights bien  qu'intéressants en jettent beaucoup moins qu'un Max Payne. On est loin d'avoir des effets géniaux comme le Bullet time . J'ai du mal à trouver un jeu récent dans le même style même si ça doit exister  :;): 

Y'a aussi gears of war 4 en TPS récent mais bon là je conseille beaucoup moins. d'ailleurs Je m'en rend compte en en parlant qu'il n'y a pas eut de message dans le topic depuis un bon moment.

----------


## Sylvine

> et faire avec un mode fps moins "carré" pour avoir des affrontements justes, bah tant pis.


Si tu dis ça parce que leur vue FPS est moins bien foutue, on peut imaginer qu'ils améliorent cette partie du jeu.

----------


## FrousT

Bon maintenant on peut dire du mal de Max Payne 3 ?



Genre pourquoi d'un mec badass, ravagé par l'alcool et la drogue, on arrive à un touriste hipster qui passe ses vacances au Brésil en mode chemise à fleur et mojito ???

Les français veulent savoir  :Cell:

----------


## Haelnak

> Bon maintenant on peut dire du mal de Max Payne 3 ?
> 
> https://img.tyt.by/n/it/09/0/max-payne-evolution.jpg
> 
> Genre pourquoi d'un mec badass, ravagé par l'alcool et la drogue, on arrive à un touriste hipster qui passe ses vacances au Brésil en mode chemise à fleur et mojito ???
> 
> Les français veulent savoir

----------


## Momock

> PS: Neptunia c'est de la merde au fait.


Boah, t'es dur. Ça vaut au moins 5/10. Ç'aurait pu être vraiment bien avec de vrais donjons, avec genre... un level-design!!

PS: Max Payne 3 est une tuerie. Le seul TPS décent depuis RE4, qui était l'autre seul TPS décent. Tout le reste pue la merde.

----------


## FrousT

> https://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en...05-700x437.jpg
> 
> https://www.notebookcheck.biz/filead...cs/max1_02.jpg


Moi je vois Tom Cruise et Heisenberg qui ce sont pris une sacré dérouillé  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Et les gunfights bien qu'intéressants en jettent beaucoup moins qu'un Max Payne. On est loin d'avoir des effets géniaux comme le Bullet time . J'ai du mal à trouver un jeu récent dans le même style même si ça doit exister


Stranglehold.  :;): 

Pas dégueu.

----------


## Nephizz

> Mmmh
> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/...20130717003319
> 
> Pas fantaisiste hein ?
> 
> En fait moi non plus je pige pas comment on peut distinguer les JRPG les uns des autres et comment on peut trouver que certains sortent du lot. Je crois que quand on est pas fait pour ça, on l'est pas. Je peux pas jouer à un jeu où l'intrigue se déroule dans les couloirs d'un lycée, pas jouer à un jeu qui ne sait pas s'il est en T/T ou en temps réel, pas jouer à un RPG où on collecte des items qui n'apparaissent visuellement jamais sur le personnage, à un jeu où on lance des sorts qui font 99999 dégats sans pour autant tuer un mob, et surtout, surtout pas jouer à un jeu avec un personnage dont les cheveux sont des triangles blancs.
> 
> J'ai essayé Valkyrie Profile, Chrono Trigger, Dragon Quest IX, Radiant Historia, FFVII regardé un let's play de 20min sur un persona, un autre sur FFV... non, c'est pas possible.
> 
> Finalement je joue aux Zelda avec plaisir.


Je suggérais Neptunia pour le lol, évidemment. Mais je peux te trouver bien pire en matière de chara design si c'est ça qui te choque.  ::P: 

Tant pis si ça ne te plaît pas, tu as au moins fait l'effort de t'y intéresser et d'essayer. Enfin en admettant que tu ais passé suffisamment de temps sur les titres que tu cites, parce que c'est dur de juger objectivement des jeux d'une durée de vie de 30 à 40 heures en y jouant seulement 30 minutes. Par exemple sur un Persona en 20 min de let's play tu commences à peine l'intro du jeu quoi... Même chose pour DQIX et Valkyrie Profile.
Mais au moins tu sais un minimum de quoi tu parles, ça change des gens qui dénigrent de façon gratuite un genre de jeu qu'ils avouent n'avoir jamais essayé.

----------


## ShotMaster

L'intro de Persona 5 dure bien 4h. Et encore, t'es pas encore libre du tout. Après ces 4h sont 15 fois plus intéressantes que la même durée sur un Uncharted* par exemple.

*Vous pouvez remplacer par n'importe quel TPS moderne.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ouais, en plus Uncharted et Persona, c'est exactement le même genre.

D'ailleurs, l'intro de Horizon est 15 fois plus intéressante que celle de Gran Turismo 3.

----------


## Zerger

Quand je repense à un pote qui a laissé tomber FF6 après 10 minutes de jeu pour aller se vautrer dans Fallout 3 et Mass Effect  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

> Quand je repense à un *ex-pote* qui a laissé tomber FF6 après 10 minutes de jeu pour aller se vautrer dans Fallout 3 et Mass Effect


Fix  :B):

----------


## znokiss

> Quand je repense à un pote qui a laissé tomber FF6 après 10 minutes de jeu pour aller se vautrer dans Fallout 3 et Mass Effect


En même temps, quitte à jouer à un RPG, autant en prendre un qui soit joli.

----------


## SuicideSnake

En plus, c'est même pas le meilleur FF.

----------


## ShotMaster

> En plus, c'est même pas le meilleur FF.


Ba non, puisque tout le monde c'est que le meilleur FF c'est Bayonetta.

----------


## Blackogg

> Ba non, puisque tout le monde c'est que le meilleur FF c'est Bayonetta.


FF6 c'est Tokyo Drift ?

----------


## Pluton

C'est quoi le meilleur jeu Pokemon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## schouffy

Vu vos propositions de "meilleurs TPS", j'ai le sentiment que le genre est très pauvre.
Parce que bon si on vient à citer Binary Domain ou RE5 dans les premiers c'est que c'est vraiment pas la joie.

----------


## ShotMaster

Call of Prypat, sans hésiter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu vos propositions de "meilleurs TPS", j'ai le sentiment que le genre est très pauvre.
> Parce que bon si on vient à citer Binary Domain ou RE5 dans les premiers c'est que c'est vraiment pas la joie.


Ba depuis que j'sais plus quel étron (GoW non ?) a instauré que le TPS ça consistait à faire caca derrière une caisse avec un système de cover moisi, y'a que de la merde.

----------


## Zerger

> En même temps, quitte à jouer à un RPG, autant en prendre un qui soit joli.


C'est la beauté intérieure qui compte, pas la beauté extérieure. Ta maman ne te l'a jamais appris ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu vos propositions de "meilleurs TPS", j'ai le sentiment que le genre est très pauvre.
> Parce que bon si on vient à citer Binary Domain ou RE5 dans les premiers c'est que c'est vraiment pas la joie.


Meuh non, y'a Alan Wake et Dead Spa

Ouais c'est de la merde ce genre en fait !

----------


## FrousT

Et GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, Hitman (le dernier) c'est du nougat ??

----------


## schouffy

niveau TPS/fusillades oui du très gros nougat.
Si nougat veut dire caca évidemment.

----------


## Zerger

GTAV c'est un FPS.

'fin moi je l'ai joué avec cette vue, c'est mieux pour le bar à striptease  :Bave:

----------


## FrousT



----------


## ShotMaster

> Et GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, Hitman (le dernier) c'est du nougat ??


Ba, dans tous ces jeux, la partie Shooter de TPS, c'est de la merde.

----------


## Maed Max

> Ba, tous ces jeux, c'est de la merde.


Fixed  :Pipe: 

Sinon moi en ce moment je joue à un très bon TPS : *Saints Row - The Third*.  ::ninja:: 
C'est bourrin et très con mais je peux faire le kakou en explosant tout sur mon passage avec ma voiture tunée. Pas sûr par contre que j'en voit le bout, vu que ça à l'air très répétitif, mais au prix où je l'ai eu ça me pose pas de souci.
C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait après le très austère *Gothic*.

----------


## znokiss

> C'est la beauté intérieure qui compte, pas la beauté extérieure. Ta maman ne te l'a jamais appris ?


J'ai vu un jour la beauté intérieure de ma maman. Mais c'était à ma naissance, ça fait longtemps et depuis, je m'en souviens plus. 


Pour revenir au sujet : vu depuis au dessus du perso, bastonnage d'ennemis... si on y réfléchit, techniquement, The Witcher, c'est du TPS.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> *J'ai vu un jour la beauté intérieure de ma maman. Mais c'était à ma naissance, ça fait longtemps et depuis, je m'en souviens plus.* 
> 
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet : vu depuis au dessus du perso, bastonnage d'ennemis... si on y réfléchit, techniquement, The Witcher, c'est du TPS.


 :Sweat:

----------


## Goji

> [...]si on y réfléchit, techniquement, The Witcher, c'est du TPS.


T'as fait un run avec l'arbalète uniquement ?

----------


## Nono

Y'a pas les Mafia aussi qui sont des TPS (et dont le dernier est nul ) ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Après le TPS est quand même un genre qui se joue essentiellement à la manette, je trouve ca toujours plus pénible de le jouer au clavier/souris, même si on gagne en précision, on perd énormément en immersion.

Ah ben *The Division* en TPS pas dégueulasse en coop tiens.

----------


## Euklif

C'est quoi ce débat sur les tps ? Même pas un qui cause d'Earth Defense Force ?
Tout se perd...

----------


## esprex

> Y'a pas les Mafia aussi qui sont des TPS *(et dont le dernier est nul )* ?


Il ne l'est pas.

----------


## Nono

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKTZObO3bew

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi ce débat sur les tps ? Même pas un qui cause d'Earth Defense Force ?
> Tout se perd...


J'allais le faire, mais j'y ai rejoué aujourd'hui et la difficulté mal réglée (t'as le choix entre "aucun challenge" et "impossible") m'a cassé les couilles.

Faudrait que je fasse un compte-rendu détaillé sur ce jeu, je comptais attendre de l'avoir fini, mais là j'approche des 100 heures et je sais même pas si j'ai atteins les 2/3 de la campagne et certaines décisions de design me rendent fou dès que je relance.

----------


## Dicsaw

Testé Squad très vite fait (en week end gratuit) le temps de deux parties, c'est pareil que Project Reality, donc c'est surement une valeur sure pour ceux qui aiment.

J'avais parler de Day of Infamy comme un BF en bien, dans le sens ou chaque seconde est comme une campagne solo mais en ligne (sans que le jeu tombe dans le "générateur à moment" bordélique), j'ai eu la même sensation, sauf que la c'est encore plus magique sachant que les maps sont très ouvertes.

En l'espace d'une heure j'ai eu droit à trois embuscades bien corsés, faut avoir les yeux partout et jouer de concert avec son escouade pour se déplacer sans se prendre une balle.

Ça m'étonne pas trop venant des mecs de PR mais y'a eu du taff sur tout ce qui est visuel/sonore, c'est pas très beau mais l'horreur des combats prend aux tripes, ça m'a frappé quand l'action se calmait et qu'un véhicule en feu est arrivé vers nous pour s’arrêter à notre niveau avec le pilote qui en ressort pour demander un medic:



PTSD Simulator.  ::O:

----------


## Sylvine

Contrairement à l'opposé on a relancé Modern Warfare 2 en multi avec un pote.

Le seul mode intéressant encore peuplé c'est Recherche et Destruction, et pour un mode sans respawn ça passe, surtout pour un jeu qui contient autant de trucs potentiellement aussi rageants.
En fait ça fait du bien d'avoir des parties aussi rapides, même si tu meurs rapidement tu rages beaucoup moins que sur R6.
Dans l'idéal ils auraient dû enlever facile une minute par round pour forcer les attaquants à se bouger le cul, augmenter un poil la limite de score (parce que là t'as à peine le temps de te chauffer que tu passes à la map suivante), limiter ça en 4v4, et permettre de changer son équipement pendant les parties pour t'occuper quand t'es mort et éviter d'avoir cette attente interminables entre deux parties.

Bon, ça va pas m'occuper longtemps, mais c'était plutôt rafraichissant d'avoir un jeu qui te procure beaucoup de fun en peu de temps, ça fait un peu penser à Rocket League.

----------


## Astasloth

Je joue à *Persona 5*.
Enfin !
Et la semaine prochaine je suis en congé.
J'en trépigne d'avance.
Adieu !

----------


## Baalim

Vu que je ne pouvais pas jouer à Persona 5, moi  :tired: , et que Nier commençait à me gonfler, j'ai lancé la *saison 3 de Walking dead*.
Après une saison 2 bien médiocre et une saison 7 à la télé bien moisie, mes attentes vis à vis du jeu étaient assez... relatives.

Résultat, j'ai enchaîné les trois épisodes d'affilée. Visuellement, il y a de gros progrès malgré des bugs bien moches et des animations bien raides et dégueulasses.
Mais c'est au niveau de la mise en scène et de l'écriture que ce nouvel opus explose littéralement le précédent. Très bonne pioche même si je trouve que la durée des épisodes s'étiole dangereusement.

----------


## pesos

> Et GTA 5, Red Dead Redemption, Hitman (le dernier) c'est du nougat ??


Depuis quand Hitman est devenu un TPS ? J'ai du rater un wagon.

----------


## Haelnak

Le TPS selon FrousT. Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi il critique Max Payne 3.

----------


## Goji

Je crois qu'il y a une tendance à confondre "jeu à la 3e personne" et "jeu de tir à la 3e personne".
Un TPS, à ce que je sache, est avant-tout un jeu de tir où la caméra se situe derrière le personnage.
Gears Of War est un jeu de tir.
Hitman n'est pas un jeu de tir.
Max payne 3 est un jeu de tir.
GTA n'est pas un jeu de tir.

Si l'activité principale du jeu n'est pas de tirer sur des machins, même si le personnage est vu de derrière et que l'on a la possibilité de tirer, alors ce n'est pas un TPS (mais un jeu - d'aventure, d'action - avec une vue à la 3e personne).

Mouala mouala sinon je me suis remis à *Path Of Exile*.
C'est toujours aussi moche, c'est toujours aussi raide, mais c'est toujours aussi prenant.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je crois qu'il y a une tendance à confondre "jeu à la 3e personne" et "jeu de tir à la 3e personne".
> Un TPS, à ce que je sache, est avant-tout un jeu de tir où la caméra se situe derrière le personnage.
> Gears Of War est un jeu de tir.
> Hitman n'est pas un jeu de tir.
> Max payne 3 est un jeu de tir.
> GTA n'est pas un jeu de tir.
> 
> Si l'activité principale du jeu n'est pas de tirer sur des machins, même si le personnage est vu de derrière et que l'on a la possibilité de tirer, alors ce n'est pas un TPS (mais un jeu - d'aventure, d'action - avec une vue à la 3e personne).
> 
> ...


Attendez.

Splinter Cell n'est pas un TPS alors ?  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Non c'est un jeu d'infiltration (avec une vue la 3e personne).

----------


## Haelnak

> Si l'activité principale du jeu n'est pas de tirer sur des machins, même si le personnage est vu de derrière et que l'on a la possibilité de tirer, alors ce n'est pas un TPS (mais un jeu - d'aventure, d'action - avec une vue à la 3e personne).


Hum, non, ça ne va pas comme description.
Uncharted 4 est un TPS alors qu'on passe la majorité du temps à marcher ou à grimper sur des murs en écoutant les mecs parler.

----------


## Goji

Dans ce cas Resident Evil 4 est un TPS, Tomb Raider est un TPS... autant tout mettre dans le grand sac estampillé TPS et on n'en parle plus ^^

EDIt : ce que je veux dire (mais je me plante peut-être, on est pas à un barbarisme linguistique près - dans TPS il y a "shoot" quand même) c'est que pour moi "TPS" est un genre et non une technique de mise en scène.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Hum, non, ça ne va pas comme description.
> Uncharted 4 est un TPS alors qu'on passe la majorité du temps à marcher ou à grimper sur des murs en écoutant les mecs parler.


Tu passais pas la majorité du temps à mourir, toi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## esprex

> Dans ce cas Resident Evil 4 est un TPS, Tomb Raider est un TPS... autant tout mettre dans le grand sac estampillé TPS et on n'en parle plus ^^


Parce que tu tir pas dans Tomb Raider ou RE ?

----------


## FrousT

> Le TPS selon FrousT. Maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi il critique Max Payne 3.


Désolé je suis un noob, je pense moi aussi à tort que The Witness est un jeu d'exploration  ::unsure:: 

Je critique pas Max Payne 3, j'ai presque bien aimé, mais c'était mieux avant...

----------


## FericJaggar

Tiens, pour rester raccord avec le titre du sujet, je joue à *Dragon Quest 8* sur 3DS et j'ai l'impression que les JRPG ce n'est plus trop pour moi. Je n'arrive à pas à accrocher aux combats à menus, les phases de leveling obligatoires si on ne veut pas se faire aplatir par les bosses, et puis le design des monstres : des poivrons alignés sur un pique à barbecue :/
Je vais essayer de persister mais vu que c'est un jeu emprunté à la bibliothèque je ne crois pas que je vais avoir le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout avant de devoir le rendre.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Désolé 
> 
> Je critique pas Max Payne 3, j'ai presque bien aimé, mais c'était mieux avant...


Ca sent le caribou mouillé par ici...

----------


## FericJaggar

Je garde un bon souvenir de Vanquish aussi. Mais bon, les souvenirs étant ce qu'ils sont, il faut mieux que j'évite d'y rejouer.
*Killer 7* c'est un TPS ou pas ?
Freedom Fighters  ::love::  cette bande-son, Jesper Kyd  ::love::

----------


## Goji

> Parce que tu tir pas dans Tomb Raider ou RE ?


Si, mais ce n'est pas le cœur du jeu.
Le cœur du gameplay d'un TPS est de tirer sur des machins, pas de résoudre des "puzzles".

M'enfin bref ce n'est pas le sujet de ce topic je crois  ::):

----------


## FrousT

> *Killer 7* c'est un TPS ou pas ?


C'est un ovni vidéoludique, après je sais pas, je suis un noob pour catégoriser les jeux  ::unsure::

----------


## pesos

> Tiens, pour rester raccord avec le titre du sujet, je joue à *Dragon Quest 8* sur 3DS et j'ai l'impression que les JRPG ce n'est plus trop pour moi. Je n'arrive à pas à accrocher aux combats à menus, les phases de leveling obligatoires si on ne veut pas se faire aplatir par les bosses, et puis le design des monstres : des poivrons alignés sur un pique à barbecue :/
> Je vais essayer de persister mais vu que c'est un jeu emprunté à la bibliothèque je ne crois pas que je vais avoir le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout avant de devoir le rendre.


Alors déjà tu vas commencer par respecter un des meilleurs JRPG qui existe sinon on va pas être potes  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

En même temps, les Dragon Quest sont réputés pour être des jeux à grind. Même si bon, suffit de repérer des spots à Metal Slimes et le problème est vite réglé.
La DA de Dragon Quest par contre, ca a toujours été la même, c'est très enfantin.

L'univers du 8 est sympa, mais sur DS, je préfère le 9 qui propose un contenu bien plus énorme !

----------


## SuicideSnake

Dragon Quest, c'est mieux ou moins bien que FF, du coup ?

----------


## Illynir

Ouaip c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai jamais accroché à la licence Dragon Quest alors que je suis friand des J-RPG à la base. Trop de grind, trop d'histoirette à chaque village (parfois sympa) mais avec un scénario global naze et des combats ultra mou...

Pas trop ma came quoi et j'imagine que c'est ton cas aussi du coup, rien d'alarmant.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Dragon Quest, c'est mieux ou moins bien que FF, du coup ?


Les 2 !

----------


## Sylvine

> Si, mais ce n'est pas le cœur du jeu.
> Le cœur du gameplay d'un TPS est de tirer sur des machins, pas de résoudre des "puzzles".


T'as vraiment joué à RE4 et TR (j'imagine que tu parles des derniers) ?


Sinon pour l'énième débat sur un genre de jeu, le problème c'est qu'on mélange tout et n'importe quoi.
Y'a des genres qui parlent plus de la structure du jeu (open world, rogue lite...), ou des types de contrôle et/ou de caméra (FPS, RTS...), d'autre du but du jeu (jeu de course), ou d'autres encore qui précisent si le jeu est ennuyeux (RPG, The Witness)...

Le seul truc important c'est qu'en un minimum de mots tu arrives à donner l'idée la plus précise sur le type d’expérience que le jeu offre, se prendre la tête au delà de ça c'est de la branlette stérile. (pléonasme ?)

----------


## FericJaggar

Mais du coup RE5 c'est un TPS ou un survival-horror ?

----------


## Haelnak

> Mais du coup RE5 c'est un TPS ou un survival-horror ?


C'est de la merde. Un genre oublié trop souvent.

----------


## Goji

> T'as vraiment joué à RE4 et TR (j'imagine que tu parles des derniers) ?
> 
> 
> Sinon pour l'énième débat sur un genre de jeu, le problème c'est qu'on mélange tout et n'importe quoi.
> Y'a des genres qui parlent plus de la structure du jeu (open world, rogue lite...), ou des types de contrôle et/ou de caméra (FPS, RTS...), d'autre du but du jeu (jeu de course), ou d'autres encore qui précisent si le jeu est ennuyeux (RPG, The Witness)...
> 
> Le seul truc important c'est qu'en un minimum de mots tu arrives à donner l'idée la plus précise sur le type d’expérience que le jeu offre, se prendre la tête au delà de ça c'est de la branlette stérile. (pléonasme ?)


Boaf moi je rebondissais simplement sur le "Depuis quand Hitman est-il un TPS ?", ce que je trouve assez juste. Dans Hitman, tirer est même une assez mauvaise idée.
De même, dans RE ou TR la punchline n'est pas "tirez sur tout ce qui bouge".
Ceci-dit, comme je le soulignais ensuite, si l'on veut mettre tous les jeux à la 3e personne dans la case "TPS" et se foutre de savoir si tirer est le cœur du jeu ou non, moi je m'en balance.

----------


## Jubeigne

Je me suis mis à NieR Automata. Bon, ça faisait une blinde que je n’avais pas touché à un jeu jap. No more heroes, j'crois, même si dans le genre wtf nippon c'est incredible crisis qui m'a le plus marqué.

 Les aventures de 2B donc... Le costume de soubrette c'est marrant 5min, mais hormis les combats j'étais plutôt dubitatif. C'était sans compter sur la folie douce japonaise, où comment la description d'une carpe coï mécanique a suffit à m'ambiancer pour de bon.

J'kiffe :D

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Mais du coup RE5 c'est un TPS ou un survival-horror ?


Simulateur de tank WWII. 

J'avance, je m’arrête, je fais pivoter la tourelle, je vise, je tire et je recommence comme ça toute les 5 secondes.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et donc si on suit la définition du TPS qui est un jeu dont le coeur du gameplay est de tirer, Hexen est-il un FPS?

----------


## Narushima

Bah oui, carrément.

----------


## pesos

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord avec Goji.

Et pour résumer, ce n'est pas le mode de caméra qui définit le style de jeu mais son gameplay. Faut pas oublier que dans TPS et FPS il y a un S pour shooter.

----------


## Sylvine

> De même, dans RE ou TR la punchline n'est pas "tirez sur tout ce qui bouge".


Ba si, un peu quand même.

Dans les deux jeux ça représente l'écrasante majorité du gameplay.

----------


## FericJaggar

Dans Tomb Raider, pas vraiment. Ou alors on ne met pas la même chose sous "écrasante majorité".

----------


## esprex

> Ba si, un peu quand même.
> 
> Dans les deux jeux ça représente l'écrasante majorité du gameplay.


Je trouve aussi. Par contre Uncharted est vraiment le cul entre deux chaises, il y a des grosses phases d'escalades/explo, des phases gunfight... Il serait considéré comme quoi ? Un TPS aventure ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Bah oui, carrément.


Oui mais principalement on tire pas, on tape :D

----------


## Nephizz

> C'est quoi ce débat sur les tps ? Même pas un qui cause d'Earth Defense Force ?
> Tout se perd...


EDF ça n'est pas un TPS, c'est un simulateur d'arme de destruction massive (ou une simu d'aérosol Baygon, au choix). Mon premier contact avec la licence ça a été de raser un immeuble par accident alors que je cherchais la touche pour se mettre à couvert (spoiler: cette touche n'existe pas  ::P: ). Sinon c'est super jouissif comme jeu.




> En même temps, les Dragon Quest sont réputés pour être des jeux à grind. Même si bon, suffit de repérer des spots à Metal Slimes et le problème est vite réglé.
> La DA de Dragon Quest par contre, ca a toujours été la même, c'est très enfantin.
> 
> L'univers du 8 est sympa, mais sur DS, je préfère le 9 qui propose un contenu bien plus énorme !


Oui c'est du grind et avec des mécaniques de jeu assez archaïques. C'est sûr que ça ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde.

Par contre je ne vois pas comment on peut préférer le 9 au 8. DQ9 a été principalement pensé pour le multijoueur et ça se ressent vraiment sur la main quest du jeu vu que l'on ne contrôle pas des persos prédéfinis comme d'habitude. Après c'est vrai que le post game est assez infini, surtout à plusieurs.

Sinon pour ceux qui n'accrochent pas (ou plus) aux jrpg je me rend compte que l'on a cité que des rpg "classiques" jusqu'ici, sans parler des variantes tactiques (Disgaea, Fire Emblem, FF Tactics...) ou dungeon crawler (Etrian Odyssey entre autres licences moins connues) ou encore action rpg.

----------


## znokiss

Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Momock

> Dans Tomb Raider, pas vraiment. Ou alors on ne met pas la même chose sous "écrasante majorité".


Ben dans TR on est passé d'un jeu d'aventure/plateforme couillu avec parfois des tirs en mode OSEF (tellement que c'est en semi-auto, t'as pas à viser ni rien. Ça aurait aussi bien pu dégager) à du jeu de tir avec toutes les mécaniques d'un TPS moderne avec parfois de l'aventure/plateforme en mode OSEF (tellement que c'est du contenu optionnel maigrichon planqué dans des coins pour être bien sûrs de ne pas gêner le shoot. Et tous les mouvements des précédents TR se sont barrés).

----------


## esprex

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


À débattre sur les TPS, et toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

Vu que les premiers TR c'était un tank qui saute, j'ai apprécié le fait qu'ils "dépoussièrent" un peu la série. Pour ce qui est du shoot, en temps de jeu je n'ai pas remarqué qu'elles représentaient une "écrasante majorité" (50/50 grand maximum), donc pour moi l'appellation de TPS ne se justifie pas. Il y a plein de phases de plateforme et de l'infiltration, du coup on le rattache à quoi ? Moi je dirais "action/aventure", c'est bien suffisant.

----------


## Sylvine

> Dans Tomb Raider, pas vraiment. Ou alors on ne met pas la même chose sous "écrasante majorité".


Après c'est effectivement un exemple piégeux dans le sens où c'est ce genre de jeux où tu passes pas mal de temps à pas faire une activité clairement définie. Marcher entre deux points d’intérêt, ramasser toutes les merdes que tu trouves, séquences scriptées... En général on appelle ça "exploration" pour pas dire "remplissage".
Mais si on considère que les 3 piliers du gameplay c'est combat, plateforme et puzzle, on doit être sur une répartition 50%-40%-10% à la louche.




> Il y a plein de phases de plateforme et de l'infiltration, du coup on le rattache à quoi ?


Mouais, pour moi l'infiltration fait partie des combats, c'est juste un outil à ta disposition.

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est précis dis-donc, tu travailles dans un institut de sondage ? C'est qui qui va gagner en mai ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/%C3%A0_la_louche

----------


## FericJaggar

Comme les sondages quoi.
Moi je suis plutôt sur une répartition 37.5/46/16.5, corrigé selon les variables saisonnières.

----------


## Illynir

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


Mass Effect Andromeda et je ne sais pas encore quoi en penser. Par contre une chose qui est sûr c'est que l'interface c'est de la merde que j'ai rarement vu. Du haut niveau de sous-sous-sous-menu...  :tired:

----------


## FrousT

Et le doublage VF c'est de la grosse chiasse, c'est pas moi qui le dit mais le joueur du grenier  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Ça passe mais c'est vrai que certains perso dénotent beaucoup plus que d'autres c'est évident et certains jouent très mal alors que d'autres jouent correctement, j'ai vu pire on va dire.  ::):

----------


## esprex

> j'ai vu pire on va dire.


Large, la VF n'est pas à chier.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ça passe mais c'est vrai que certains perso dénotent beaucoup plus que d'autres c'est évident et certains jouent très mal alors que d'autres jouent correctement, *j'ai vu pire on va dire*.






 :Fourbe:

----------


## Haelnak

Putain les animations.  ::O: 
Dire que certains affirment que celles d'Andromeda sont pires.

----------


## esprex

> Large, la VF n'est pas à chier.


J'ajoute même qu'un des pires, c'est Astier. Alors je veux bien qu'il ait été mal drivé où je ne sais quoi, en attendant certains s'en sortent très bien, lui c'est une catastrophe.

----------


## pesos

> Putain les animations. 
> Dire que certains affirment que celles d'Andromeda sont pires.


Ouais enfin ça a 7 ans quand même.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ouais enfin ça a 7 ans quand même.


Ce qui ne change absolument rien à l'affirmation _"c'était mieux fait dans la première trilogie"_.
Et donc à la réponse suivante : _"Non."_

Après MEA reste en-dessous du niveau des productions sorties ces 3 dernières années  dans ce domaine (à quelques rares exceptions près), c'est toujours vrai.

----------


## FrousT

> 


Oh putain de merde  ::XD::

----------


## La Chouette

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


Shovel Knight: Specter of Torment. C'est très bon, comme les autres campagnes du jeu.

----------


## Illynir

> J'ajoute même qu'un des pires, c'est Astier. Alors je veux bien qu'il ait été mal drivé où je ne sais quoi, en attendant certains s'en sortent très bien, lui c'est une catastrophe.


Addison est dans mon top niveau médiocrité du doublage pour l'instant, couplé à sa tête de pouf inexpressive, franchement c'est du grand art. Je comprends maintenant pourquoi il y a eu tant de gif sur sa tronche.

----------


## Momock

> Vu que les premiers TR c'était un tank qui saute, j'ai apprécié le fait qu'ils "dépoussièrent" un peu la série.


Legend, Anniversary et Underworld n'existent donc pas.

Le reboot ne dépoussière rien. Il fait autre-chose, tout simplement.

----------


## Nono

Pour moi le meilleur reste Anniversary, justement parce qu'il doit y avoir 20% de shoot et 80% d'exploration (au doigt mouillé)

----------


## FericJaggar

> Legend, Anniversary et Underworld n'existent donc pas.
> 
> Le reboot ne dépoussière rien. Il fait autre-chose, tout simplement.


Je n'y ai pas joué. Je ne serais pas un Expert CPC © si je savais de quoi je parle, voyons.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais enfin ça a 7 ans quand même.


Half Life 2 a 14 ans.



Bon, sinon j'ai testé rapidos Squad.

C'est frustrant parce que je voudrais ce genre d'environnement urbain (c'est pas genre 3 immeubles avec 1 qui est visitable, tu peux quasiment rentrer dans tout et la moindre fenêtre peut accueillir un sniper), avec une partie de ce réalisme, mais le tout dans une expérience un peu plus simple et directe et avec moins de joueurs.
Et puis si on rajoute la destruction de Bad Company pour pouvoir se la jouer à l’israélienne je suis aux anges.

Le truc c'est que ça arrivera jamais, on a soit des jeux grand public souvent concon (les jeux et le grand public), soit des trucs de niche comme ça où tu passes 30 minutes a marcher sans même savoir si ce que tu fais à un sens. D'ailleurs avec leur système de VOIP localisé et le HUD ultra minimal ça donne vraiment un coté surréaliste au jeu, tu sais pas où tu vas, des fois t'entend des brides de conversation (y'a même un mec de CPC qui m'a parlé sur le chat Le Doyen je crois), dans plusieurs langues différentes, t'as des mecs qui courent partout dans des directions différentes, t'as l'impression d'être dans un cauchemar.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Si un cauchemar pour toi, c'est des mecs qui courent partout dans des directions différentes en parlant des langues différentes, je te conseille de ne jamais regarder un match de foot, tu risque de syncoper  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

> tu passes 30 minutes a marcher sans même savoir si ce que tu fais à un sens.


Avec l'expérience et une bonne squad ça change tout.

----------


## schouffy

> 


Putain c'est cartman ?!

----------


## FericJaggar

Comme ça avait été dit sur le forum, le doubleur n'a pas probablement pas eu accès au contexte et autres éléments explicitant la scène en question. Ça et probablement une cadence de travail élevée ne peuvent pas aboutir à un super résultat, quel que soit le talent du comédien de doublage. La conséquence des AAA et de leur dumping social canadien égorgeur de caribous *invoque vous-savez-qui*

----------


## Sylvine

> Avec l'expérience et une bonne squad ça change tout.


Oui j'imagine, comme Arma et compagnie, mais ça me branche moyen ce genre d’expérience.

----------


## esprex

> Oui j'imagine, comme Arma et compagnie


Ça nécessite beaucoup moins de temps et d'investissement qu'Arma, c'est là où c'est plutôt cool. Par contre c'est pas le genre de jeu auquel tu vas juste jouer 20min de temps en temps si tu veux l'apprécier, c'est certain.

----------


## Narushima

> ça donne vraiment un coté surréaliste au jeu, tu sais pas où tu vas, des fois t'entend des brides de conversation, dans plusieurs langues différentes, t'as des mecs qui courent partout dans des directions différentes, t'as l'impression d'être dans un cauchemar.


C'est pour recréer la confusion qui régnait sur Terre après la tour de Babel. Icaremage devrait faire un dossier sur ça.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça nécessite beaucoup moins de temps et d'investissement qu'Arma, c'est là où c'est plutôt cool. Par contre c'est pas le genre de jeu auquel tu vas juste jouer 20min de temps en temps si tu veux l'apprécier, c'est certain.


Ba c'est surtout que je cherche plus des jeux compétitifs avec peu de joueurs, où t'as plus de marge de manœuvre.

Au final progresser lentement de rue en rue, vérifier les fenêtres, tourner lentement à chaque coin... tu peux aussi bien le faire avec moins de 20 joueurs sur le serveur.

----------


## esprex

Genre Insurgency ?

----------


## FericJaggar

> C'est pour recréer la confusion qui régnait sur Terre après la tour de Babel. Icaremage devrait faire un dossier sur ça.


Ça dépend, y a des grenades collantes dans le jeu ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Genre Insurgency ?


Plus proche de ce que je cherche, mais toujours pas ça.

----------


## esprex

C'est quoi qui te gêne dans Insurgency ? Sinon reste R6S mais t'y joues déjà (et on est beaucoup plus dans le close combat), et, euuuh... Day of Infamy ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Je vais pas non plus trop parasiter le topic, surtout que j'ai déjà eu cette discussion il y a pas longtemps :
(à propos de Day of Infamy)



> J'avoue que je classe ce jeu dans la liste des "il manque un petit quelque chose" avec tous les Insurgency, Red Orchestra, Rising Storm, Verdun et compagnie.
> 
> Ils m'ont tous l'air très bien réalisé, équilibré et tout ce que tu veux, mais je sais pas, c'est toujours le même mode de jeu un peu bidon à base de capture de point et où t'as quasiment rien d'autre à faire que tirer sur les autres, il manque toujours la petite originalité qui me donnera envie d'essayer.

----------


## esprex

Bah après t'as des jeux un peu plus originaux type Blackwake où tirer sur les autres n'est pas la seule composante du gameplay, mais on s'éloigne un peu du fps compétitif de base, faut aimer le genre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


Splasher  ::unsure::

----------


## Sylvine

> faut aimer le genre.


J'aime pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## esprex

Le contraire m'aurait étonné  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


Depuis ce débat à la con, j'ai lancé* Earth Defense Force 2025* alors que j'ai pas fini *Zestiria* encore. Voila, ça fait deux jeux actions très sympa où on latte des choses  :Cafe2: .

----------


## pothi

> Et sinon, vous jouez à quoi là tout de suite maintenant ?


Hearthstone

Tiens j'ai essayé Last Man Standing aujd. Pas folichon. Même si j'ai pas vraiment vu de gros défauts. 
Après un jeu qui sort d'early access et qui a un mode de jeu non disponible pour l'instant (partie en escouade) ça me dérange un peu....

----------


## Sylvine

On a joué avec Depth avec des potes, c'est pas mal.  ::o: 

Je sais pas comment ça va tenir sur la longueur, mais le premier contact est très positif, t'es immédiatement dedans, tu te tapes des bons coups de stress quand un requin déboule de nulle part et te bouffe les jambes, et on se marre bien quand on fait les mecs avides et qu'on s'éloigne du groupe pour choper de l'or (et qu'on se fait bouloter par un requin à cause de notre convoitise).

Le mode plongeur contre plongeur est un peu pourri par contre beaucoup trop bordélique et frustrant.

----------


## Baalim

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit à propos de Nier Automata.
Passé la première zone pas palpitante, ça s'améliore sérieusement.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Après avoir suivi le débat et vouloir me faire mon propre avis, je joue à *The Witness*. C'est très joli (la direction artistique est vraiment sympa), les premiers puzzles assez simples, le début me plait pas mal. Je prévois de revenir ici dès que je vais bloquer plus de 5 mn pour déclarer que
C'est.
De.
La.
Merde.
Je vous dis donc à demain au plus tard.

----------


## Supergounou

Toujours sur *Cosmic Express*, à doses faibles mais régulières. Finalement j'avance quand même, je réussi un niveau par ci un jour, un niveau par là le lendemain, et je dois avoir résolu les 2/3 des puzzles, en 6h.

C'est vraiment pas un jeu où il ne faut pas s'acharner comme un fou sur une énigme, mais y revenir de temps en temps jusqu'au déclencheur.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Toujours sur *Metal Gear Revengeance* et ca devient vraiment bon. J'ai mis le jeu en Facile, a cause du combo "je suis une bille en JV en ce moment" + "c'est quand même un peu Platinum"

Et au final, une fois qu'on a pigé les contre et le principe du découpage pour récupérer des vies, les combats sont très abordables.

Mais courir sur un soldat en arretant ses tirs au sabre, puis lui coller un tacle qui le fait virevoleter, et le découper en slow motion pendant qu'on finit la glissade, c'est vraiment classe.

Par contre, on commence VRAIMENT à sentir la différence entre la génération ps3 et les jeux qui sortent en ce moment. Le jeu est hyper fluide, mais certaines textures picotent franchement, et les cutscenes avec le moteur font un peu cheap.

----------


## Olima

Bon je me suis mis à *Kingdom New Lands*, trouvé dans le monthly. Alors 
1 C'est très joli (ainsi que la musique)
2 J'y ai déjà passé quelques heures, fini la première île.
3 Par contre, c'est moi où c'est un peu répétitif et chiant ? C'est une sorte de jeu de gestion où il faut faire plein d'allers retours, avec ton cheval qui fatigue en plus donc tu peux pas speeder, et l'essentiel de l'intéret est de comprendre comment marchent les mécanismes qui correspondent peu ou prou à des trucs de base (recruter des unités, construire des fortification, améliorer bâtiments) de n'importe quel autre jeu du genre. :/ Je suis un peu perplexe, c'est la 2e fois que je dois construire un bateau, ça prend du temps et je c'est un peu gonflant. Ca vaut le coup d'insister ou ça reste comme ça tout le long ?

----------


## FrousT

Pareil même impression  ::(:

----------


## znokiss

> Je vous dis donc à demain au plus tard.


Mensonges, calomnies, on attend ton avis plein de sel  :Bave: 

De mon côté, toujours sur The Witness, qui arrive à me faire coucher tard. Ça me pollue l'esprit au point que je me retrouve parfois à chercher les trucs que vous savez IRL  :^_^: 
Je touche à la fin, je crois, j'ai activé les 11 machins et suis en train de descendre dans le bidule.

----------


## Olima

> Mensonges, calomnies, on attend ton avis plein de sel 
> 
> De mon côté, toujours sur The Witness, qui arrive à me faire coucher tard. Ça me pollue l'esprit au point que je me retrouve parfois à chercher les trucs que vous savez IRL 
> Je touche à la fin, je crois, j'ai activé les 11 machins et suis en train de descendre dans le bidule.


Je me suis arrêté au moment où tu en es.
Oui moi aussi, les panneaux de signalisation jaunes avec une fleche noire par exemple, j'ai envie de cliquer dessus :/

----------


## Ammoodytes

Ben j'ai fait le marais dans *The Witness*. Ça calme direct j'ai envie de dire : le début promet du changement et l'implémentation successive d'énigmes, et on a un premier échantillon de résolution lié à l'environnement. Tout ça augure des moments sympas, et puis on a le malheur d'arriver sur ces chemins d'acier posés sur l'eau et on déchante  ::|: . Je sais pas, il y a vraisemblablement eu un traumatisme avec Tetris mais j'ai rarement vu des énigmes qui m'emmerdent autant, c'est triste. Ça  m'a pris la journée entière, je comprends pas comment on peut trouver ça amusant même de loin tellement tout cela ressemble à un test psychotechnique. Cette zone-là est un grosse déception, mais je reste encore sous le charme de la réalisation technique très agréable. C'est mon deuxième laser, je sais pas combien il faut débloquer mais j'espère vraiment que ça va changer.

----------


## Olima

Si tu galères trop, n'hésite pas à changer de zone plutôt que de t'acharner. Des fois en plus, certains puzzles te donnent des indications sur d'autres. (Evite juste le village central qui compile un peu l'éventail des puzzles de l'ile).

----------


## znokiss

Bon, j'ai vu la fin. 
Ok. 
Je passe sur le topic du jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Sérieux, prenez Depth, ça coute que dalle et ça déboite.
Si vous avez 3 potes jouez au mode de base en plongeur, si vous avez qu'un ami en mode requin, si vous avez pas d'ami allez vous pendre et jouez au mode Megalodon qui est un mode chacun pour soi pas trop mal foutu.

En plongeur c'est assez skillé (faut viser sur 129000°) et la personnalisation de l'équipement avec l'aspect économique façon CS permet de mettre au point des stratégies assez intéressantes (nous on a mis au point une technique où on prend rien comme équipement offensif en début de round et on met tout notre thune pour chasser les trésorsr, ça fait un début de round un peu dur, mais ça paye sur le long terme.
Coté requin on retrouve les réflexes de L4D à essayer d'isoler ses proies et faire des attaques synchronisées, mais je dois avoue qu'on les a quasiment jamais vu gagné (seulement quand on les jouait contre des gogols). Soit ils sont nettement plus durs à jouer et il y a des subtilités qui nous échappent, soit il y a un déséquilibre assez notable.

Ça trouve des parties très rapidement, malheureusement le niveau moyen est assez faible (j'ai l'impression que 90% des joueurs qu'on a croisé sont venu comme nous avec la dernière promo), bref viendez.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> Si tu galères trop, n'hésite pas à changer de zone plutôt que de t'acharner. Des fois en plus, certains puzzles te donnent des indications sur d'autres. (Evite juste le village central qui compile un peu l'éventail des puzzles de l'ile).


Ouaip, j'ai été visité le temple du soleil et le labo (avec les plantes) c'était carrément mieux. Je vais y jouer à petites doses à chaque fois je crois.

----------


## Olima

> Ouaip, j'ai été visité le temple du soleil et le labo (avec les plantes) c'était carrément mieux. Je vais y jouer à petites doses à chaque fois je crois.


Je suis pas un gros maniaque de puzzles non plus, mais les balades dans l'ile permettent de se libérer la tête, il ne faut pas trop se bloquer sur un passage trop longtemps je pense (bon j'ai fini par tricher pour 4 ou 5 puzzles vers la fin, mais c'est là que j'ai désinstallé le jeu parce que ça n'à aucun intérêt comme ça, je reprendrai bientôt). Des fois la réponse à un truc te vient en dormant  ::P:  Explore l'ile, tente divers endroit (en gardant le village pour la fin), tu trouveras de nouveaux trucs je pense, et ne te fais pas mal au crâne inutilement une journée dans le même coin.
Le labo des plantes et le temple du soleil ça a été les deux plus pénibles pour moi je crois, par contre j'ai bouclé la jungle en deux minutes alors qu'un pote avait galéré comme pas possible dedans... Faut croire qu'on a pas tous le cerveau adapté aux mêmes énigmes...

----------


## Harest

Ils parlent effectivement en partie de ça (énigmes plus ou moins difficiles selon les personnes) dans le documentaire fait par Noclip. C'est ce qui a justifié le fait que le jeu soit assez ouvert. Il leur était difficile de faire une progression linéaire vu que certains puzzles sont à la fois faciles et difficiles selon la personne y étant confrontée.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Sérieux, prenez Depth, ça coute que dalle et ça déboite.


Totalement d'accord. Ca doit faire 2 ans que je l'ai, il ont ajouté maps, armes, modes, skins etc.. et même si aucun de mes potes n'a suivi (sic), j'avais bien aimé. S'il vous manque un bonhomme à l'occaz, il est toujours sur mon HDD. J'ai pas masse d'heures dessus mais faut dire que jouer qu'avec des randoms, ça rendait pas terrible. Souvent les plongeurs étaient nuls, surtout au travers de maj d'équilibrage qui avaient boosté les requins, avec une discipline de groupe ça doit être bien plus sympa. Poser des mines sous-marines aux entrées d'une salle et faire le plongeur distrait derrière pour attirer le squale trop gourmand ... et bam !  :haha: 
Tiens, justement Steam me lance là une MAJ de 2,5 Go.... encore un ajout de contenu.

----------


## Zerger

J'approche de la fin d'*Underrail*, avec le complexe abandonné et ce foutu portail à réparer sans aucune indication... et je vais pas vous mentir, j'en chie sévère  ::o: 
Mon perso que je pensais plutôt bien stuffé commence à manquer de munition et de soin, surtout que les ennemis repopent en boucle au moindre bruit !
J'évite de trop zieuter le wiki pour pas me spoiler mais je commence à avoir besoin d'aide là, j'ai un peu l'impression d'avancer au pif, même si pour le coup, ca semble clairement voulu par le dev  (qui a le mérite d'avoir créée en jeu entièrement orienté basé sur l'exploration  :Clap:  )

J'aimerais trop pouvoir poser une journée histoire de basculer sur l'autre topic d'ici un jour ou deux, mais je peux déjà annoncé qu'en terme de RPG, ca reste le meilleur jeu auquel j'ai pu joué ! (désolé les Gothic, promis je vous aime). Jetez-vous sur cette pépite !

----------


## schouffy

> Totalement d'accord. Ca doit faire 2 ans que je l'ai, il ont ajouté maps, armes, modes, skins etc.. et même si aucun de mes potes n'a suivi (sic), j'avais bien aimé. S'il vous manque un bonhomme à l'occaz, il est toujours sur mon HDD. J'ai pas masse d'heures dessus mais faut dire que jouer qu'avec des randoms, ça rendait pas terrible. Souvent les plongeurs étaient nuls, surtout au travers de maj d'équilibrage qui avaient boosté les requins, avec une discipline de groupe ça doit être bien plus sympa. Poser des mines sous-marines aux entrées d'une salle et faire le plongeur distrait derrière pour attirer le squale trop gourmand ... et bam ! 
> Tiens, justement Steam me lance là une MAJ de 2,5 Go.... encore un ajout de contenu.


Vous pouvez en dire plus sur depth ? Sur les contrôles (genre comment l'axe Y est géré), le rythme de jeu, les "points clés" (skill/strat/tp/...) ? A priori ça me tente pas mais je peux me laisser convaincre.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Déjà pour être honnête, sur 22 potes steam qui l'ont:
2 ont 50h de jeu environ, 
1 a 20h, 
3 ont 10h, 
5 ont 5h,
Les autres moins avec un qui ne l'a jamais lancé.
Mention spéciale à Baalim pour ses 6 minutes de jeu.  :;): 

Un oeil a Steamcharts nous dit que 200 à 300 joueurs en moyenne se retrouvent dessus. Voire moins, la population en dents de scie semble venir en écho aux soldes et partir entre deux.
http://steamcharts.com/app/274940

Ce qui dessine le portrait d'un jeu qui plaît (voire beaucoup), mais pas longtemps. Je dirais qu'on a vite fait le tour du concept et que ça manque de maps ou de modes (qui paradoxalement risqueraient de scinder une base de joueurs déjà faible).

J'ai peu joué requin, on a une jauge qui permet de rusher en avant pour surprendre des plongeurs afin d'en croquer un. C'est maniable, c'est pas compliqué, faut juste apprendre à gérer son approche (sur un galion, viser une fenêtre en direction d'un plongeur et prévoir de ressortir rapidement de la salle, sous peine de se faire dégommer), ou préférer démolir les parties fragilisées pour augmenter le nombre de points d'entrée dans le lieu où sont les plongeurs.

Les plongeurs suivent un robot qui collecte des spots l'un après l'autre, dans différents endroits, généralement des lieux semi-clos (caverne, galion, etc...). Ils sont en danger quand ils suivent le robot à l'extérieur entre deux spots, ou quand ils s'écartent de la salle commune pour collecter des trésors : s'ils arrivent à les ramener au robot, ils gagnent des sous pour acheter de meilleures armes et gadgets. Le plongeur a un dash pour tenter d'esquiver un requin ou se déplacer plus vite, et il entend les battements de son coeur s'accélerer quand un requin est proche (le requin lui détecte ses proies en surimpression). Quand un plongeur se fait mordre, il doit cliquer très vite pour tenter de poignarder le requin un max de fois, et tenter de le tuer avant qu'il ne mâchouille un peu trop. Le requin lui donne de rapides mouvements de souris latéraux pour déchiqueter sa proie au plus vite.

C'est donc maniable, on pige vite les trucs à faire, et les matchs sont assez rapides. Les combats sont brefs, rapides, brutaux. Après les pistolets de départ à 5-6 coups, on est vite sur du harpon ou un fusil multi-harpon qui peuvent tuer un requin en deux tirs. Le truc c'est qu'on ne les voit que quand ils sont tout près, ou si on a posé des gadgets de détection qui les mettent en surbrillance. Le jeu s'est enrichi d'autres trucs (je crois qu'il y a une petite hélice motorisée pour se déplacer plus vite), perso j'aimais bien les mines à poser dans les ouvertures. Les plongeurs doivent les contourner en les frôlant, les requins, plus gros, se font régulièrement avoir (difficile de freiner en pleine charge en avant). Côté requins le pendant des gadgets, il me semble que ce sont des skills à débloquer au fil de la partie.

Ca doit être du 4 ou 5 plongeurs contre 3 requins. Si les plongeurs arrivent au bout de leur chaîne de spots ou tuent tous les requins, ils gagnent. La clé c'est de faire des attaques simultanées en requin, et en plongeur, par exemple d'acheter des matériels complémentaires et se répartir les ouvertures à couvrir, ou se couvrir mutuellement. De mes souvenirs en random c'est plutôt les requins qui gagnent, mais le jeu est rééquilibré régulièrement.

En terme de tir, c'est assez simple à maîtriser, suffit de savoir viser, ça touche. La faible durée de vie tient pour moi au fait que les maps ne sont pas assez nombreuses, du coup le gameplay accessible permet d'en faire le tour rapidement et la répétitivité s'installe. C'est fun mais en random quand on voit les plongeurs faire un peu chacun leur sauce, on se doute qu'on va vers une partie perdue. Au surplus il n'y a pas de progression globale : notre plongeur est le même à chaque début de partie, pas d'XP au fil des parties qui débloquerait des contenus : ça se fait à chaque partie et on recommence pour la suivante.

Pour la façon dont l'axe Y est géré : tu bouges exactement comme dans un fps (av/arr, strafe gauche/droite), et tu as deux touches supplémentaires : une pour monter, une pour descendre. On prend le coup assez vite (en fait quand on est à l'arrêt dans une salle à guetter du requin et qu'on veut corriger sa hauteur sans se déplacer). Il me semble également que si tu regardes vers le haut avec la souris, et que tu avances, ton plongeur monte en diagonale. Tu vas là où tu regardes, du coup c'est très souple.

----------


## Baalim

> Déjà pour être honnête, sur 22 potes steam qui l'ont:
> 2 ont 50h de jeu environ, 
> 1 a 20h, 
> 3 ont 10h, 
> 5 ont 5h,
> Les autres moins avec un qui ne l'a jamais lancé.
> Mention spéciale à Baalim pour ses 6 minutes de jeu.


Je la sentais venir, celle là  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

6min t'es rentré dans les menus t'a passé le jeu en russe et t'a désinstallé c'est ça ?  ::huh::   ::ninja:: 

Moi je joue à *Kingdoms*  (enfin des sessions de 10 min, 2 fois  ::ninja:: ) : 

Olima à déjà bien retranscrit mon point de vue, donc je vais pas y revenir, mais pourquoi ce PUTAIN DE CHEVAL S’ESSOUFFLE PUTAIN DE MERDE CA CASSE LE RYTHME CA SERT A RIEN :!!! 
Si c'est genre pour donner une impression de distance parcouru ou de gestion de l'endurance t'aurais mis une barre d'info ou autre chose mais là c'est juste de la torture  :Boom:

----------


## banditbandit

Ouais même que maintenant il peut te dire si c'est un bon jeu ou pas.  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> 6min t'es rentré dans les menus t'a passé le jeu en russe et t'a désinstallé c'est ça ?


Nan, j'ai eu le temps de me faire bouffer deux fois par un requin.
Je crois avoir encore moins de temps au compteur sur son concurrent dont j'ai oublié le nom.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais même que maintenant il peut te dire si c'est un bon jeu ou pas.


Clairement. En règle générale, je suis à même de rendre un avis autorisé et pertinent après avoir atteint l'écran titre.

----------


## Illynir

C'est pas glorieux, beaucoup ici arrive à le faire sans même acheter ou lancer le jeu. Sont fort ces experts CPC quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce qui dessine le portrait d'un jeu qui plaît (voire beaucoup), mais pas longtemps. Je dirais qu'on a vite fait le tour du concept et que ça manque de maps ou de modes (qui paradoxalement risqueraient de scinder une base de joueurs déjà faible).[...]
> La faible durée de vie tient pour moi au fait que les maps ne sont pas assez nombreuses, du coup le gameplay accessible permet d'en faire le tour rapidement et la répétitivité s'installe. C'est fun mais en random quand on voit les plongeurs faire un peu chacun leur sauce, on se doute qu'on va vers une partie perdue. Au surplus il n'y a pas de progression globale : notre plongeur est le même à chaque début de partie, pas d'XP au fil des parties qui débloquerait des contenus : ça se fait à chaque partie et on recommence pour la suivante.


C'est partiellement vrai.
Pour les modes de jeu, ils en ont rajouté deux, un en chacun pour soi qui est sympa pour varier, et un autre avec 2 équipes de 6, dont un joueur dans chaque équipe joue un requin. C'est bordélique et pas très intéressant.
Au delà du problème de fragmentation de la base de joueur que tu évoques, je trouve stupide cette manie d'essayer de renouveler l’intérêt (ou plutôt tromper l'ennui) en rajoutant des modes de jeu, surtout dans un jeu qui a pris la peine d'en inventer un original et sur mesure.

Pour les maps, je trouve que pour le coup c'est pas un élément crucial.
C'est des grandes arènes ouvertes et très complexes (et visuellement un peu similaires vu que c'est toujours sous l'eau forcement). Rajouter des maps changera pas grand chose, y'a déjà suffisamment de variété au sein d'une même map vu qu'on suit le robot qui a un trajet prédéfini qui passe par des zones à l'architecture très différente.
J'ai l'impression que connaitre la map par cœur est pas un atout indispensable.
Et mine de rien y'en a 12 là (pour le mode de jeu principal), ce qui est pas mal.

Il y a bien une progression globale. Même si on doit racheter des objets à chaque partie, on débloque au fur et à mesure de nouveaux éléments achetable, et c'est super important parce que c'est pas juste acheter une M4 à la place d'une MP5 dans CS, les armes, leurs accessoires et gadgets sont vraiment différenciés et permettent de mettre en place des stratégies assez variées.

Pour la durée de vie j'ai aussi des doutes sur le long terme, mais plutôt que rajouter des cartes ou des modes de jeu, ils devraient surtout rajouter de l'équipement de plongeur (ce qu'ils font apparemment), parce que c'est ça qui va rajouter de la profondeur au jeu, à la fois pour les plongeurs mais aussi pour les requins qui doivent apprendre à contrer ces nouvelles techniques.

Je pense que ce qu'ils devraient revoir c'est surtout les requins en fait. Déjà à deux t'as moins de stratégie, faut juste faire des attaques groupées avec ton équipier. Et puis leur progression est moins intéressante je trouve, à la fois dans la façon dont tu gagnes des points (uniquement en tuant des plongeurs) et dans ce qu'elle apporte (en gros ton requin devient de plus en plus résistant et fort).
Peut-être dissocier plus les requins entre eux, là ils ont juste des stats différentes et une capacité active spéciale.


Apparemment ils ont un Depth 2 sur le grill, à voir comment ils vont continuer à mettre à jour le premier, en tout cas à moins de 5€ (pendant encore 7 heures et en 4-pack, voir conditions en magasin, peut contenir des traces de fruit à coque), si vous êtes un minimum intéressé par les FPS multi je conseille, je sais pas si vous y jouerez 200 heures mais ça fera facilement plusieurs dizaines d'heures assez rafraichissantes et immédiatement amusantes.

----------


## banditbandit

*Life of Pixel*

Un jeu de plateforme retro, on traverse divers environnements caractéristiques d'une machine (13) de l'époque (Atom, Atari 2600, zx81, commodore 64 Go, gameboy...).

 C'est assez réussi même si ça manque beaucoup de variété dans le gameplay (seul la charte graphique change), un bémol sur l'environnement Atari 2600 qui ne rend pas hommage à ce qu'était capable de produire la machine sur la fin (en gros c'est moche en plus d'être inintéressant), par contre le gameplay est 'moderne" puisque on peut contrôler et déplacer son pixel avec précision même dans les airs, ya aussi du double saut et de l'accélération. 

Les musiques 8 bits sont bien même si certaines peuvent agacer, l'ensemble est assez soigné, en retrouve les sons de l'époque et vous trouverez rarement des jeux aussi fluides sur ce type de machine.
Dommage que le titre manque d'ambition et ne propose pas plus de variété en terme de gameplay.

----------


## pothi

> Clairement. En règle générale, je suis à même de rendre un avis autorisé et pertinent après avoir atteint l'écran titre.


En même temps y'a des jeux: 



Vous noterez qu'il faut avoir la souris sur les textes pour activer le bouton. Tout va bien....

----------


## Zapp le Grand

80h sur *Battlerite* et vraiment le jeu est toujours aussi intense.

C'est franchement ultra plaisant, de pouvoir jouer à un jeu compétitif exigeant, sans devoir se programmer 40min devant soi, qui auront 80% de chance d'être pourrie par un des 4 coéquipiers présents.

Ici, c'est du 2vs2 (ou3vs3), chaque partie c'est 10 min GRAAAAAND maximum, pas de phase de grind pénible, pas de tour à péter, pas de mobs à tuer, pas de gestion de mana. On se concentre sur l'essentiel. Et pourtant, le jeu est très complexe quand on avance. Au début on ne se préoccupe que de sa vie et de ses cooldown, mais après, il faut apprendre à se coordonner avec son partenaire, il faut apprendre à gérer ses ressources, le placement sur le terrain, voir quand ses adversaires claquent leur escape,...

Bref, le jeu est hyper complet, CanardPC en a fait une preview super positive, et il sera GRATUIT cette semaine (et également à terme, car il sera f2p)


Il y a un canal sur le mumble, et à plusieurs canards, ya vraiment moyen de bien se marrer (même si le jeu en solo est également très sympa)

----------


## esprex

> Sérieux, prenez Depth, ça coute que dalle et ça déboite.


Ah oui mince, j'avais oublié de t'en parler de celui-là, j'y joue encore d'ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Coté requin on retrouve les réflexes de L4D à essayer d'isoler ses proies et faire des attaques synchronisées, mais je dois avoue qu'on les a quasiment jamais vu gagné (seulement quand on les jouait contre des gogols). Soit ils sont nettement plus durs à jouer et il y a des subtilités qui nous échappent, soit il y a un déséquilibre assez notable.


Ils sont plus "durs" parce que le gameplay est inhabituel, ça me fait un peu penser aux alien dans Natural Selection que très peu de joueurs arrivent à bien maîtriser alors qu'en marine ça va. Ils demandent une plus grande connaissance des map (savoir où entrer, quels murs sont destructibles même si le HUD aide bien, et surtout savoir où sortir rapidement quand tu choppes un plongeur, faire un kill c'est bien mais si tu crèves aussi ça sert à rien) et être très bien coordonné. Quand tu vas tomber sur des mecs qui savent bien les jouer (c'est rare), tu vas comprendre ta douleur (et à quel point ils peuvent être rapides et puissants)

----------


## schouffy

> Depth (...) plusieurs dizaines d'heures assez rafraichissantes


Délicieux  :Indeed:

----------


## FrousT

> Bref, le jeu est hyper complet, CanardPC en a fait une preview super positive, et il sera GRATUIT cette semaine (et également à terme, car il sera f2p)


Bonne nouvelle  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ils sont plus "durs" parce que le gameplay est inhabituel, ça me fait un peu penser aux alien dans Natural Selection que très peu de joueurs arrivent à bien maîtriser alors qu'en marine ça va. Ils demandent une plus grande connaissance des map (savoir où entrer, quels murs sont destructibles même si le HUD aide bien, et surtout savoir où sortir rapidement quand tu choppes un plongeur, faire un kill c'est bien mais si tu crèves aussi ça sert à rien) et être très bien coordonné. Quand tu vas tomber sur des mecs qui savent bien les jouer (c'est rare), tu vas comprendre ta douleur (et à quel point ils peuvent être rapides et puissants)


Ça je m'en doute bien, mais justement pour avoir déjà joué à des jeux asymétriques style NS ou L4D, habituellement tu mets 2 équipes débutantes, t'auras grosso modo du 50-50 (et quand je dis grosso modo ça pourra être du 40-60 facile).
Là j'ai vu quasiment jamais vu les requins gagner, sauf quand on jouait contre des équipes de nazes avec AFK et compagnie, et peut-être une fois contre des joueurs de haut niveau sur une de nos toute première partie (possiblement la première).

Après faut avouer que l’asymétrie est encore plus violente sur ce jeu vu qu'une équipe a 4 joueurs et l'autre 2 (vu la difficulté pour des nouveaux joueurs à se coordonner ça a un impact énorme).

----------


## Sylvine

Suite à la dernière vidéo de Mark Brown j'ai commencé Psychonauts.
Ou plutôt recommencé, vu que j'y avais déjà joué il y a un petit moment sans le finir, je sais plus pourquoi.

Mais en fait je crois que je sais pourquoi, c'est vraiment pas intéressant du tout.
C'est uuuuuultra bavard et pas très bien rythmé, c'est blindé de collectibles OSEF, mais surtout le coeur du gameplay est simpliste au possible. Que ça soit les phases de plateforme ou de combat pour le moment c'est du matraquage de boutons, alors peut-être que ça devient plus intéressant par la suite, mais j'ai dû me forcer à jouer pour atteindre où j'en suis, et j'ai vraiment aucune envie de relancer.

Je sais pas si je vais le relancer, surtout que la vidéo de Mark Brown spoile potentiellement les éléments les plus intéressants du jeu.

----------


## Illynir

Psychonauts j'ai jamais compris perso. Je n'ai jamais adhéré au jeu, je le trouve mou, lent, moche, je n'aime pas la DA ni rien en fait... Bref il n'est tout simplement pas fait pour moi on dirait.  :Emo:

----------


## banditbandit

Pareil j'ai jamais compris ce jeu, trop meta ou trop en avance ? Monsieur patate je pensais que ça pouvait intéresser que les enfants.  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

C'est rien, vous êtes juste aigris, ça passera avec l'ag... Ah bah non...

----------


## Blackogg

Bah Psychonauts c'est (la fin de) l'époque des platformers 3D pépères sans trop de plate-forme mais avec beaucoup d'exploration/collecte (le truc que yooka laylee tente visiblement de ressusciter). 
Ça a jamais été des jeux au gameplay exigeant (ne serait-ce que pour compenser la maniabilité souvent hasardeuse), donc vous ne pourrez pas exhiber vos m4d sk1llz là dedans. 
Ce qui démarque Psychonauts du reste, c'est l'utilisation assez classieuse qu'il fait du level design pour servir la narration. Une fois passé les niveaux tutos (qui ne manquent d'ailleurs pas de détail et valent le coup d'y refaire un tour si on a accroché à la suite), chaque monde a vraiment son cachet  (même si certains tendent un peu trop vers la blague qui traine en longueur, je pense à toi 

Spoiler Alert! 


la lamproie géante

) et arrive à donner du sens à ses gimmicks au vu de ce qu'il veut nous raconter.

Après on peut se demander si dire que le meilleur aspect d'un jeu est son background, c'est vraiment lui faire un compliment ? Mais c'est ce que Psychonauts a fait de mieux que les autres.

----------


## Haelnak

De toute façon les jeux de plateformes c'est de la merde en dehors des trucs typés die & retry à la Super Meat Boy.
Du coup autant proposer une ambiance et des gimmicks intéressants pour compenser. C'est ce qu'ont fait Psychonauts ou, plus récemment, Tearaway.

----------


## esprex

Mario N64 c'était bien. Quand j'étais petit en tout cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

C'était de la plateforme technique Mario64
Le monde de l'horloge, merde quoi !

----------


## Blackogg

Yep, les Mario 3D sont un peu les seuls dans leur catégorie. Et ils sont tous excellents.



On ne touche pas aux Mario  :tired: .

----------


## Haelnak

> Yep, les Mario 3D sont un peu les seuls dans leur catégorie. Et ils sont tous excellents.
> 
> 
> 
> On ne touche pas aux Mario .


Les derniers sont quand même des jeux faciles sans aucune originalité, sans scénario et sans ambiance. 
À moins d'être amoureux de l'univers Mario vu, revu et déjà vu depuis des années, difficile de trouver ça intéressant.

----------


## Olima

Jamais réussi à accrocher à Psychonauts non plus. Il faut dire que le design général ne me plait vraiment pas du tout. Pareil pour Banjo Kazooie, d'ailleurs.
En fait en y réfléchissant, il ne me vient pas beaucoup d'idées de platformers 3D qui me plaisent, hormis les Mario 3D qui me rendent zinzin tellement je les aime.

----------


## Blackogg

On. Ne. Touche. Pas. Aux. Mario. 3D :tired: 

Vous pouvez vous lâcher sur les New Super Mario par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Olima

(Le scénario et l'ambiance d'un mario, ça n'a jamais été l'intérêt pour moi. Et 3D world sans renouveler le genre comme l'a fait le 64 apporte pas mal de nouveautés, de finition technique. Quant à la difficulté, je ne suis pas arrivé à boucler ce dernier alors que j'avais ratissé 64 et Sunshine sans trop souffrir).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et tout à fait d'accord avec Blackogg, les new sont devenus super répétitifs. J4aime bien Mario Maker quand même (tant qu'à générer des niveaux aléatoires avec le même moteur, autant pouvoir le faire à l'envie dans un sandbox)

----------


## Catel

> Bah Psychonauts c'est (la fin de) l'époque des platformers 3D pépères sans trop de plate-forme mais avec beaucoup d'exploration/collecte (le truc que yooka laylee tente visiblement de ressusciter). 
> Ça a jamais été des jeux au gameplay exigeant (ne serait-ce que pour compenser la maniabilité souvent hasardeuse), donc vous ne pourrez pas exhiber vos m4d sk1llz là dedans. 
> Ce qui démarque Psychonauts du reste, c'est l'utilisation assez classieuse qu'il fait du level design pour servir la narration. Une fois passé les niveaux tutos (qui ne manquent d'ailleurs pas de détail et valent le coup d'y refaire un tour si on a accroché à la suite), chaque monde a vraiment son cachet  (même si certains tendent un peu trop vers la blague qui traine en longueur, je pense à toi 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la lamproie géante
> 
> ...


Exactement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De toute façon les jeux de plateformes c'est de la merde en dehors des trucs typés die & retry à la Super Meat Boy.
> Du coup autant proposer une ambiance et des gimmicks intéressants pour compenser. C'est ce qu'on fait Psychonauts ou, plus récemment, Tearaway.


Oui.

On a appris à connaître le bonhomme Tim Schafer quand même: il propose toujours des univers et des scénarios de folie (Grim, Brütal)... mais il est incapable d'en faire des jeux video avec un gameplay valable, c'est toujours foireux. Ben dans le domaine, celui de Psychonauts est... pas le moins foireux, mais disons le plus neutre, le moins désagréable, le plus "qui se laisse jouer". (en tout cas j'ai jamais eu de problème à le diriger au clavier souris...) Le truc c'est que je suis client du style cartoon alors que beaucoup ont exécré le design "Hé Arnold" du jeu, ce que je peux comprendre (je hais ce DA d'ailleurs). Et le problème c'est qu'à part le niveau tuto le jeu met un peu de temps à décoller, mais à partir du 4e niveau, chaque monde présente dingerie absolue après dinguerie absolue, il y a des prodiges d'humour et d'inventivité comme j'en ai rarement vus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je commence un deuxième run de *Inside* et bizarrement, le jeu est vraiment très agréable. Même si est dans un jeu extrêmement linéaire, le fait de le refaire donne une impression assez étrange, pas désagréable du tout, et je vais du coup tenter de débloquer tous les 

Spoiler Alert! 


machins quil faut debrancher



Remarque, ca m'avait fait pareil avec Limbo, le deuxième run m'avait vraiment absorbé, même si le côté die and retry beaucoup plus punitif (en gros dans Limbo, on est obligés de crever pour piger le mécanisme de gameplay que le jeu attend du joueur), fait que le deuxième run était quand même plus "dirigiste" et automatique.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je commence un deuxième run de *Inside* et bizarrement, le jeu est vraiment très agréable. Même si est dans un jeu extrêmement linéaire, le fait de le refaire donne une impression assez étrange, pas désagréable du tout, et je vais du coup tenter de débloquer tous les 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> machins quil faut debrancher


La deuxième fin est sympa d'ailleurs.

----------


## schouffy

Merde j'ai acheté Psychonauts 1€ aussi en croyant que c'était culte.

----------


## FrousT

> Merde j'ai acheté Psychonauts 1€ aussi en croyant que c'était culte.


Mais c'est culte putain de balais à chiotte  :Boom:   :Boom:

----------


## Blackogg

> Mais c'est culte putain de balais à chiotte


"On m'avait annoncé un jeu culte, pourtant après 1h de jeu il n'a pas encore réussi à résoudre le conflit israélo-palestinien. 0/10"

----------


## znokiss

> Merde j'ai acheté Psychonauts 1€ aussi en croyant que c'était culte.


Moi j'ai acheté Call of Cthulhu en pensant que c'était un jeu de culte.

----------


## Haelnak

> Moi j'ai acheté Call of Cthulhu en pensant que c'était un jeu de culte.


Moi j'ai acheté Inside en pensant que c'était un jeu de cul.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Moi j'ai acheté Call of Cthulhu en pensant que c'était un jeu de culte.


Moi j'ai joué à Call of Cthulhu en pensant que c'était un spin-off de la série d'Activision  ::'(:

----------


## Zerger

Moi j'ai acheté Furi en pensant jouer à un porno entre renards

----------


## Erkin_

> 80h sur *Battlerite* et vraiment le jeu est toujours aussi intense.
> 
> C'est franchement ultra plaisant, de pouvoir jouer à un jeu compétitif exigeant, sans devoir se programmer 40min devant soi, qui auront 80% de chance d'être pourrie par un des 4 coéquipiers présents.
> 
> Ici, c'est du 2vs2 (ou3vs3), chaque partie c'est 10 min GRAAAAAND maximum, pas de phase de grind pénible, pas de tour à péter, pas de mobs à tuer, pas de gestion de mana. On se concentre sur l'essentiel. Et pourtant, le jeu est très complexe quand on avance. Au début on ne se préoccupe que de sa vie et de ses cooldown, mais après, il faut apprendre à se coordonner avec son partenaire, il faut apprendre à gérer ses ressources, le placement sur le terrain, voir quand ses adversaires claquent leur escape,...
> 
> Bref, le jeu est hyper complet, CanardPC en a fait une preview super positive, et il sera GRATUIT cette semaine (et également à terme, car il sera f2p)
> 
> 
> Il y a un canal sur le mumble, et à plusieurs canards, ya vraiment moyen de bien se marrer (même si le jeu en solo est également très sympa)


Excellent titre.




> On a joué avec Depth avec des potes, c'est pas mal. 
> 
> Je sais pas comment ça va tenir sur la longueur, mais le premier contact est très positif,


Je l'avais acheté à sa sortie, c'était marrant mais au final je me suis rapidement lassé du jeu. Je dois à peine avoir entre 15h et 20h dessus.


Sinon en ce moment je joue à The hunter: Call of the wild. En tant que fan de The hunter, je suis ravi de retrouver les sensations de cette série.
Le moteur de ce nouveau The hunter est magnifique et permet de faire des choses que The hunter classic ne pouvait pas proposer, par contre il est gourmand: Entre 50 et 60 fps en élevé (shadow en moyen) avec une 970 + i5 2500k. Le feeling reste correct malgré ce mauvais framerate, c'est assez rare dans le domaine des FPS.

Le jeu manque encore de maturité, la réaction des IA est loin de valoir celle de The hunter Classic, tout comme la gestion de balistique. Il n'y a plus le système de génération procédurale des bois/défenses des animaux (C'est sans nul doute le plus gros problème du jeu pour sa longévité), un hud qui affiche trop d'informations (le sens du vent par exemple), ni de touche pour le freelook.

J'ai bon espoir qu'ils améliorent certains points, ils sont déjà dans la bonne direction niveau patch. Faut dire que l'on compare ce nouveau jeu à un The hunter Classic qui a 8 ans d'évolution et support derrière.
Mais en l'état, je trouve l'immersion plus grande dans The Huter Classic alors que son moteur date de 2009. Simplement car The hunter classic ne te sort pas du jeu par des éléments tels que le hud et qu'il offre une gestion de la faune plus crédible dans sa richesse et son comportement.

----------


## schouffy

> "On m'avait annoncé un jeu culte, pourtant après 1h de jeu il n'a pas encore réussi à résoudre le conflit israélo-palestinien. 0/10"


 ::XD::  j'accepte la critique.
Si ça se trouve je vais aimer Psychonauts d'ailleurs. C'est bien un fast FPS avec des éléments de 4X ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> ou, plus récemment, Tearaway.


Ah non, y'a déjà ceux qui tentent de hyper du monde avec Lego Underbouse, ça va pas recommencer.

----------


## Catel

> j'accepte la critique.
> Si ça se trouve je vais aimer Psychonauts d'ailleurs. C'est bien un fast FPS avec des éléments de 4X ?


Oui mais sans level scaling je préfère prévenir.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah non, y'a déjà ceux qui tentent de hyper du monde avec Lego Underbouse, ça va pas recommencer.


Bah c'est le seul plateformer potable (solo) depuis 10 ans. 
Super Mario 3D World est sympatoche en coop par contre.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bah c'est le seul plateformer potable (solo) depuis 10 ans. 
> Super Mario 3D World est sympatoche en coop par contre.


Et Shovel Knight, alors ?

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bah c'est le seul plateformer potable (solo) depuis 10 ans.


Mais les séquences de plateforme valent rien, c'est juste la pour que le jeu te dégueule ses outils de customisation (et la c'est ultra limité, je m'attendais à un truc plus dingue).

'fin c'est plus un jeu/démo technique détente à faire une main dans le caleçon qu'un jeu de plateforme.

----------


## Haelnak

> Mais les séquences de plateforme valent rien, c'est juste la pour que le jeu te dégueule ses outils de customisation (et la c'est ultra limité, je m'attendais à un truc plus dingue).
> 
> 'fin c'est plus un jeu/démo technique détente à faire une main dans le caleçon qu'un jeu de plateforme.


Bah, oui, c'est dire la pauvreté de l'offre dans le genre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et Shovel Knight, alors ?


Il entre dans la catégorie dont je parle plus haut, celle où je met Super Meat Boy et les "indés exigeants".

----------


## Dicsaw

Faut juste pas se contenter de seulement prendre en compte les Mario.  ::siffle:: 

Par exemple les derniers Rayman sont pas sales.

----------


## Haelnak

> Faut juste pas se contenter de seulement prendre en compte les Mario. 
> 
> Par exemple les derniers Rayman sont pas sales.


Encore des jeux 2d indépendants.
Les platformers 3d sont tous à chier, c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah Psychonauts c'est (la fin de) l'époque des platformers 3D pépères sans trop de plate-forme mais avec beaucoup d'exploration/collecte (le truc que yooka laylee tente visiblement de ressusciter). 
> Ça a jamais été des jeux au gameplay exigeant (ne serait-ce que pour compenser la maniabilité souvent hasardeuse), donc vous ne pourrez pas exhiber vos m4d sk1llz là dedans. 
> Ce qui démarque Psychonauts du reste, c'est l'utilisation assez classieuse qu'il fait du level design pour servir la narration. Une fois passé les niveaux tutos (qui ne manquent d'ailleurs pas de détail et valent le coup d'y refaire un tour si on a accroché à la suite), chaque monde a vraiment son cachet  (même si certains tendent un peu trop vers la blague qui traine en longueur, je pense à toi 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la lamproie géante
> 
> ...


Il y a sans doute une part importante de nostalgie, mais un truc genre Spyro j'y rejoue avec plaisir.




> Je l'avais acheté à sa sortie, c'était marrant mais au final je me suis rapidement lassé du jeu. Je dois à peine avoir entre 15h et 20h dessus.


Reteste, apparemment il a pas mal évolué.

----------


## Euklif

> Encore des jeux 2d indépendants.
> Les platformers 3d sont tous à chier, c'est ça ?


Ben en 2D, y a eu des trucs surtout. Indé ou Dk ou Mario...
En 3D, on a eu quoi a part Mario et le dernier Yokaatrucmuche?

----------


## znokiss

Je me souviens d'un truc que Gordor m'avait gifté, un machin avec un singe et des arc-en-ciel, c'était sympa (sans plus).

edit pour ci-dessous : oui c'est celui-là, merci !

----------


## banditbandit

The Last Tinker : City of Colors ?

----------


## Narushima

> En 3D, on a eu quoi a part Mario et le dernier Yokaatrucmuche?


Une liste au hasard : http://uk.complex.com/pop-culture/20...donkey-kong-64

----------


## FrousT

Ape Escape  :Emo: 

Meilleur jeu du monde  :Emo:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> The 30 Best *3D Platformer* Video Games Ever Made





> Rayman Legends


Je vois. (Et qu'est-ce que Portal 2 ou Mirror's Edge peuvent bien faire dans cette liste ?)

----------


## Catel

Techniquement Mirror's Edge peut bien être considéré comme un jeu de plate-formes en 3D.  :tired: 

Mais à la 1e personne.  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

> Je vois. (Et qu'est-ce que Portal 2 ou Mirror's Edge peuvent bien faire dans cette liste ?)


Une liste au hasard.

----------


## ercete

J'ai trouvé le point commun entre *Zelda Breath Of The Wild* et *Skyrim*
N'ayant pas de Nintendo à la maison (les enfants sont encore trop petits) je le teste via emulateur...
Et là je passe mon temps à recompiler des pack de shaders pour l'emulateur, à tweaker le moindre paramètre pour optimiser les options étranges et l'anti-aliasing pour obtenir un rendu potable... j'y passe plus de temps que de faire la quête principale.

Dire que les joueurs console ignorent tout de ce sentiment kiffant de passer plus de temps à modder son jeu qu'à y jouer !

Ercete. over.

----------


## Haelnak

Du coup tu es train dire que Skyrim, sorti il y a 6 ans, est aussi stable et propre qu'un jeu sorti il y a un mois et tout récemment émulé plus ou moins bien.
Je comprends pourquoi Bethesda semble avoir arrêté les TES.  ::ninja::

----------


## FericJaggar

> Du coup tu es train dire que Skyrim, sorti il y a 6 ans, est aussi stable et propre qu'un jeu sorti il y a un mois et tout récemment émulé plus ou moins bien.
> Je comprends pourquoi Bethesda semble avoir arrêté les TES.


Ils n'ont pas vraiment arrêté puisqu'ils ont leur JRMM. Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon exemple après coup.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ils n'ont pas vraiment arrêté puisqu'ils ont leur JRMM. Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon exemple après coup.


Aucun hyperjoueur ne s'intéresse à TESO, soyons sérieux.

----------


## Kelexel

*Telltale : Back to the future*

Première fois que je joue à un jeu n'ayant AUCUN humour, mais rien, nada, que dalle.

Ca se laisse jouer quand on veut se reposer... pas certain d'en venir à bout...

----------


## FrousT

> Ils n'ont pas vraiment arrêté puisqu'ils ont leur *JRMM*. Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est un bon exemple après coup.


Le mec qui s'adapte super vite  :^_^: 

Tu me dégoûte  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aucun *hyperjoueur* ne s'intéresse à TESO, soyons sérieux.


Toi aussi  :^_^: 

Et Portal c'est en 3D et il y a des plateformes, allo quoi...

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Le mec qui s'adapte super vite 
> 
> Tu me dégoûte 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Toi aussi 
> ...

----------


## pothi

Salut à tous!

Je viens de me rappeler que Battlerite est gratuit cette semaine (Il sera F2P au final mais payant pour l'instant en early access) 

Des canards qui y jouent en ce moment du coup?

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai essayé Insurgency, et c'est exactement ce à quoi je m'attendais.

On a un FPS qui arrive à être assez réaliste et immersif tout en ayant des contrôles réactifs et agréables, de ce coté c'est une réussite, mais à cause de modes de jeu bateaux, de serveurs mal réglés avec trop de joueurs par rapport aux tailles des cartes, et d'un game design général assez paresseux qui ne fait pas d'effort particulier pour encourager la tactique ou le jeu en équipe, ba on se fait très vite chier.

----------


## Clear_strelok

T'as essayé le mode coop ? Pour moi c'est clairement le cœur du jeu, (Alors que c'était plutôt improvisé à la base, ce qui me fait d'autant plus attendre Insurgency Sandstorm qui devrait se concentrer spécialement sur ça) la difficulté est un peu artificielle sur les bords avec le combo aimbot+RPG7 de certains ennemis mais du coup c'est très tendu et il y a pas mal de fun à en tirer.

----------


## esprex

Ouais c'est génial la COOP, tu prends une ligne et les IA viennent s'empaler, trop fun.
Enfin bon, ça reste à tester, mais pour moi c'est inintéressant. La seule difficulté c'est de prendre un gros coup d'aimbot  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Je vais trancher, je viens de tester et... ouais, bof.

Y'a de la horde où t'es limité à une zone minuscule, en gros tu défends une maison, tu te cales dans un passage étroit et tu attends avec une batteuse.
Un mode où il faut capturer des points dans l'ordre, ba là t'avances le long d'une map avec des bots qui te rushent à la gueule. Si tu arrives à capturer le point, tu passes au suivant, sachant qu'il y a pas grand chose qui change de l'un à l'autre.
Un autre où il faut casser 3 objectifs, pas de respawn du tout (alors que sur les autres capturer un objectif fait réapparaitre tes potes).

J'ai testé un dernier où il faut capturer des objectifs qui apparaissent aléatoirement sur une map blindée d'ennemis. Capturer un objectif donne des points qui te permettent de débloquer du meilleur matos (tu commences avec presque rien) et fait réapparaitre tes potes. Les ennemis deviennent eux aussi de mieux en mieux équipés de vague en vague.
C'était le plus amusant, mais c'était complétement décérébré aussi, tu cours dans tous les sens sur une map sur laquelle c'est très dur de se repérer (c'est un défaut général du mode coop, aucune map n'est vraiment prévue pour) en massacrant tout ce que tu croises.


Pour tous les modes la difficulté est complétement aléatoire, tu peux aussi bien perdre à la première vague qu'à la 50ème, dans tous les cas je hausses les épaules tellement je peine en avoir quelque chose à foutre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je viens de me rappeler que Battlerite est gratuit cette semaine (Il sera F2P au final mais payant pour l'instant en early access) 
> 
> Des canards qui y jouent en ce moment du coup?


Ya moi moi moi avec un pote mais dispo pour te donner un coup de main un chan battlerite sure mumble cpc 

Et oui ça vaut carrément le coup c un espèce de moba où on enlevé tous les trucs chiant

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Pour tous les modes la difficulté est complétement aléatoire, tu peux aussi bien perdre à la première vague qu'à la 50ème, dans tous les cas je hausses les épaules tellement je peine en avoir quelque chose à foutre.


C'est justement ce qui a fait le fun de ce mode pour moi, (La difficulté relevée et totalement abusée à contrebalancer avec du gros jeu d'équipe) après clairement si tu cherche un mode de jeu élaboré ou porté sur l'équilibrage c'est pas ici qu'il faut t'adresser. Insurgency n'a aucun mode de jeu intéressant et c'est surtout son gameplay de base qui fait son intérêt.

----------


## FrousT

> Et oui ça vaut carrément le coup c un espèce de moba où on enlevé tous les trucs chiant


Pas comme Hots j'espère parceque sinon c'est raté  :Sweat: 

Mais oui je vais l'essayer ce soir si je peux, ça semble fnu entre potes  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> Une liste au hasard.


Beaucoup de hors sujets* et de vieux trucs... On en revient au point de départ ^^.
* Pour Portal, Mirror's Edge et autres clones : la vue change quand même énormément la donne. C'est pareil mais c'est pas pareil. D'ailleurs, en y réfléchissant, je suis surpris de voir qu'il y ai eu autant à manger dans ce format la...

Bon, et je (re)joue à *Hard Corps Uprising*.
Du Metal Slug moderne. Et ça bute.

----------


## Baalim

> Beaucoup de hors sujets* et de vieux trucs... On en revient au point de départ ^^.
> * Pour Portal, Mirror's Edge et autres clones : la vue change quand même énormément la donne. C'est pareil mais c'est pas pareil. D'ailleurs, en y réfléchissant, je suis surpris de voir qu'il y ai eu autant à manger dans ce format la...
> 
> Bon, et je (re)joue à *Hard Corps Uprising*.
> Du Metal Slug moderne. Et ça bute.



Il y a quand même une certaine ironie à voir un des descendants de Contra être qualifié de Metal slug moderne.

----------


## Euklif

C'est vrai. Mais sauf erreur, contra est une licence plus "confidentielle" que MS non?
J'voulais juste être compris de tous en un minimum de mot  ::'(: .

----------


## Narushima

Vous voulez dire Probotector, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est vrai. Mais sauf erreur, contra est une licence plus "confidentielle" que MS non?


Aujourd'hui, oui sans aucun doute. Encore une victime de la politique de Konami dans la gestion de ces licences. D'autant que ce *Hard Cops Uprising* était vachement bien... Et puis peu de temps après, ils ont décidé d'arrêter de faire des jeux vidéos. L'épisode suivant et le dernier en date est un jeu mobile je crois.

Contra quand même... Bordel !  ::cry::

----------


## Sylvine

Testé Battlerite, ça pourrait être cool, mais je trouve ça trop dur.
Il y a trop de touches et/ou c'est trop rapide.
Sur Paladins y'a 5 compétences actives (en comptant le tir de base et l'ulti) et je trouve que c'est plus ou moins le maximum qu'on peut demander à un joueur. 
Là y'en a 7.
Je suis sûr qu'avec de l'entrainement on s'y retrouve, mais quand on est déjà un peu perdu dans un nouveau jeu, surtout un avec une dizaines de persos qui ont tous leurs compétences propres, qu'il faut en plus essayer vaguement de se concerter avec son équipier, c'est très frustrant, on se retrouve à matraquer un peu au pif les touches.

C'est dommage parce que des fois ça donne des enchainements assez chouettes, mais on a plus l'impression que ça sort plus au pif qu'autre chose.

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis nul, c'est possible.

----------


## esprex

Ou alors il te faut juste du temps, tout simplement.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui sans doute, mais un "petit" jeu comme ça devrait plus marcher sur l'instantanéité, ce qu'ils essayent d'ailleurs de faire. Par exemple tu peux commencer à faire le tuto et même des matchs contre les bots avant de devoir t'enregistrer, ça c'est cool.
Mais là du coup j'ai pas super envie de m'améliorer pour passer ce cap de difficulté, parce que le jeu m'a pas encore vraiment accroché.

Si je commence à jouer à Rocket League je m'attends pas à immédiatement faire des aérials en partant du plafond, mais je suis pas non plus perdu dans les contrôles.
La complexité du jeu arrive d'elle-même progressivement.

----------


## Basique

Je teste aussi Battlerite et je suis d'accord avec Sylvine pour le coup. C'est pas vraiment hyper noob friendly. Je sais pas si j'ai la patience pour me mettre à un jeu comme ça.

----------


## FrousT

Je sais pas si tu joue clavier/souris mais j'ai fait le tuto aussi, faut juste mémoriser tout les spell qui sont indispensable et avec de l'entraînement ca passera surement tout seul.

Et je parle de clavier/souris parceque je me demande si c'est pas indispensable la manette, c'est pas un pseudo fps comme paladins qui se fait bien au c/s

----------


## Sylvine

> faut juste mémoriser tout les spell qui sont indispensable et avec de l'entraînement ca passera surement tout seul.


Ba ils le sont tous si tu veux être compétitif.

Par contre j'avais pas pensé à la manette, je vais tester, même si j'y crois moyennement.

edit : Aussitôt dit... Le jeu supporte même pas les manettes (y'a moyen de configurer les boutons mais pas les sticks).

----------


## FrousT

Après venant d'un jeu prévu pour du pvp exigent, je suis meme plutot content de la difficulté à prendre en main chaque perso.

Ensuite on oubli toute comparaison avec un moba qui se joue c/s parceque les déplacements au clavier, plus les sorts, plus la visée à la souris c'est vraiment la gerbe. (Smite ca passe je vous l'accorde)

----------


## Sylvine

Ca marchait tres bien sur Shard of War, justement parce qu'il y avait moins d'habilité (5, comme sur Paladins).

----------


## Catel

*World of Tanks*



Alors c'est pas tellement que j'y joue "en ce moment". J'y joue depuis plus de trois ans maintenant, presque tous les jours, et je cumule des centaines d'heures.
Je voulais surtout revenir sur ce jeu et essayer de décrire pourquoi il est si bon à mes yeux.

D'abord parce que c'est des chars WW2, et pour les geeks military porn, c'est une raison en soi. Pour tout dire c'est la perspective de gros chauvin de pouvoir piloter un B1 bis qui m'a fait installer le jeu à l'époque. Toutes les stars de l'époque y sont et bien plus que ça, puisque Wargaming se casse la tête pour créer sans cesse des nouveaux chars à partir d'une unique vague esquisse dessinée par un ingénieur roumain et sitôt rangée au placard en 1942. Je prends un vrai plaisir à voir rouler mes monstres d'acier chenillés.

Le jeu est du genre "facile à prendre en main, difficile à maîtriser" et c'est mon approche favorite. Effectivement, pour jouer, tu n'as théoriquement besoin que de quatre boutons: ZQSD + clic gauche pour faire boum. Sauf que tu vas progressivement découvrir un nombre incalculable de petites et de grosses subtilités qui, toutes, doivent se maîtriser pour te donner un avantage sur les autres, et qui donnent au jeu une grosse profondeur: les différentes épaisseurs de blindage, qui changent pour chaque char, leur inclinaison, le type de munition (3 différentes), le temps de rechargement et de visée optimale du canon, les consommables, l'équipage, les différentes classes de blindés, la distance de vue, le dénivelé du terrain et l'inclinaison du canon, etc, etc, etc, etc... Ce qui est beau c'est que tu n'es jamais obligé d'ingurgiter tout ça dès le début, tu peux parfaitement en comprendre l'importance petit à petit, au fur et à mesure des parties, et selon ta propension à t'améliorer.

De plus, WoT a un autre grand intérêt pour moi: bien qu'il marche comme un FPS, ce jeu est _lent_. Les réflexes ne sont pas vraiment sollicités sauf sur certaines esquives. Les chars les plus rapides ne dépassent guère 50 km/h et le gameplay ne se base pas sur eux. A un char lourd, il faut bien une trentaine de secondes, à compter du début de partie, pour se mettre en position à l'endroit voulu et commencer vraiment la bataille. Trente secondes chiantes, alors, et la suite idem ? Nope: parce qu'il est lent, le jeu devient très tactique, car cette lenteur se gère. Il faut bien repérer les déplacements de l'équipe sur la minimap et prendre le temps de décider où l'on sera le plus utile en fonction des coéquipiers et des capacités de son char. Et par la suite, il faut apprendre à optimiser ses déplacements pour pouvoir se retrouver au bon endroit en temps voulu, car paradoxalement, WoT est un jeu lent qui se joue rapidement, où il faut prendre en permanence des décisions tactiques: se concentrer sur un autre char qui risque de prendre le groupe de flanc ou aider les autres à en finir avec leur proie ? En définitive, c'est un jeu d'action cérébral, tu joues avec tes neurones mais on ne t'impose pas d'en mobiliser plus que tu ne le souhaites.

Du coup, bien que la progression se fasse de tier en tier, par le grind, c'est généralement un plaisir (sauf si ton char "stock", cad avec les équipements de base et un équipage sans skill, est vraiment trop pourri), parce qu'on est d'abord là pour ça: pour relancer une partie, et une autre, et une autre.

Quelles sont les faiblesses du jeu ?
La première, énorme: ses joueurs. Ce sont eux qui tuent le plaisir. On joue avec une quantité impressionnante de gros débiles, or les parties de base se jouent à 15 contre 15 et on y gagne rarement la partie à soi tout seul, il faut être collectif. Ca peut être contradictoire avec ce que j'écris plus haut, mais ce que je reproche vraiment aux autres joueurs, c'est leur inaptitude tactique: jouer en fond de carte avec un char lourd doté d'un énorme blindage et prévu pour tanker, être concentré sur sa cible et ne jamais aider les autres, ne jamais lire la minimap pour se rendre compte où ça chauffe et où il est possible de passer... Pour moi l'essence du jeu se situe pourtant là, plus que dans le skill des champions qui savent minuter exactement le canon de leur adversaire pour disparaitre derrière une butte qui ne laissait dépasser qu'un millimètre de tourelle. Normalement ça se résoud (en moins en partie) en jouant en peloton ou en clan, mais c'est trop d'investissement social pour moi, trop contraignant.

Ensuite, les choix économiques de Wargaming. WoT a souvent été décrit comme un modèle à suivre de f2p, et c'est vrai qu'en trois ans, je n'ai dépensé au total que 10 euros, après quelques mois de jeu, pour me payer des places de garage. Le jeu valait largement cette somme ! et je n'ai plus jamais déboursé un centime ensuite. Mais le capitalisme est ainsi qu'à terme, tu finis toujours par privilégier les cochons de payeurs, et ceux qui lâchent des dizaines d'euros pour un char premium ou des obus gold ont un vrai avantage sur les autres dans le jeu.
De même, au fil des années, le gameplay a progressivement privilégié les chars lourds qui sont les stars du jeu, au détriment de leurs ennemis: les artilleries automotrices, où tu lâches toutes les 40 secondes un obus qui atterrit au hasard, et les chasseurs de chars qui étaient les snipers attitrés et dont on a retiré le plus possible d'emplacements pour se camoufler... Alors qu'au début, les automoteurs, c'était rigolo, c'était un peu comme dans Call of Duty quand tu bombardes impunément en vue aérienne.

Voilà, ne connaissant pas très bien le petit monde des jeux multi (je suis pur et clean j'ai jamais fait un MOBA) j'espère avoir pu décrire ce qui faisait la singularité de celui-ci.  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

> Ca marchait tres bien sur Shard of War, justement parce qu'il y avait moins d'habilité (5, comme sur Paladins).


Ouais mais Shard of war est à des années lumières de la richesse (et du fun bordel !) de Battlerite et c'est justement cette richesse + nervosité qui rend Battlerite génial. Les premières parties sont un déroutantes mais au bout de quelques sessions on commence à gérer les bases et faire de belles actions.
Le jeu offre une map training pour tester tous les personnages facilement et toutes les capacités en fonction des niveaux. Une interface permet de switcher de perso et gagner des niveaux sans sortir de la partie.

Après, même si le jeu offre une certaine complexité, la barrière à l'entrée est loin d'être si violente, c'est juste que le style de jeu est atypique, que c'est intense et que au début on ne sait pas où regarder dans la baston, du coup vaut mieux partir sur du 2vs2 et non pas du 3vs3.
Au début, il suffit de se concentrer sur un seul personnage et d'ignorer ses EX durant la phase de découverte, après ça vient naturellement : utilisation de l'ulti, apprentissage du mode de jeu / gestion des orbes, utilisation des ex et ensuite on attaque la maîtrise du personnage et l'on découvre les tricks faisables avec ses capacités de bases, l'orbe et l'utilisation du cancel de ses actions  :Bave: 
Ensuite, c'est du timing et mind game, exemple un Bakko bien utilisé : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7qRPiipxb4

Le jeu est vachement épuré dans son concept et la direction artistique, générique et simple, rend le tout bien lisible. En gros, le jeu va droit au but, il n'y a pas moyen de retirer quelques chose sans dégrader le gameplay du titre.

Je me quote au sujet de ce jeu :



> Deux jeux au gameplay réglé comme une horloge. Ça fait du bien :
> 
> - *Battlerite* : Battlerite est à DOTA ce qu'est Quake 3 à ARMA. C'est nerveux, instinctif, skillé et sans la moindre once de hasard. Le gameplay de chaque personnage est riche. Il n'y a aucune fioritures, on est là pour la baston, d'ailleurs il me fait parfois penser à un jeu de combat.
> La gestion du timer qui réduit la zone de combat est super bien trouvée, tout comme le système d'orbe au milieu. Cela apporte une couche tactique supplémentaire.
> 
> Reste à améliorer l'équilibrage et le matchmaking et on est bon. Le jeu est en EA et il s'en sort bien, 350 000 ventes déjà. Vu le côté spectacle qu'offre le jeu (il suffit de voir le nombre de vidéos déjà disponibles à ce sujet), j'ai hâte de voir ce que donne la scène esport.
> ....





> "La perfection est atteinte, non pas lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien à  ajouter, mais lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien à  retirer." Saint-Exupéry
> 
> Tandis que l'on récupère 50 déclinaisons de MOBA/DOTA qui vont dans la surenchère et le sur-contenu, là ils vont droit au but: Les combats, le skill, pas une once de random. J'ai préféré HON aux autres DOTA grâce à sa nervosité, avec Battlerite je découvre le stade suivant.
> 
> Avec son découpage en round rapides, son lot de belles actions et son gros moteur à comeback, ce jeu me semble taillé pour l'esport.
> ...

----------


## Zerger

C'est comme HotS au final ?

----------


## Erkin_

Zerger: Battlerite est plus éloigné du DOTA like et on contrôle les mouvements en WASD, comme dans un jeu d'action. Les compétences sont à skillshot et chacune d'entre elle offre une profondeur plus poussée qu'une compétence dans un MOBA.
Il n'y a pas de bases à détruire, c'est un véritable "brawler" avec une arène et des pickups comme dans un Quake:
- Avec une orbe qui apporte certains avantages qui pop au milieu selon un timer (et qui peut interagir avec les compétences, par exemple certaines compétences peuvent repousser l'orbe, parfait pour la sécuriser, la dérober sous le nez de son ennemi, ou même s'en servir de bouclier).
- Des petites orbes de soins et énergies qui débarquent selon un timer.
- Des éléments de couvertures/murs (pareil, peut-être utilisé à bon escient avec certaines compétences).
- Une zone de sudden death qui apparaît au bout de 2 minutes, forme un cercle qui devient de plus en plus petit et si on est en dehors de ce cercle, on prend un max de dégâts.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ensuite, c'est du timing et mind game, exemple un Bakko bien utilisé : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7qRPiipxb4


2017, c'est toujours autant de la merde les frag movie.

Sinon tous les conseils que tu donnes je les avais déjà mis en application et je maintiens : il y a une marche assez importante à franchir avant d'être un minimum à l'aise avec le jeu, or le jeu m'a pas encore convaincu que j'avais envie de franchir cette marche.
Après c'est le jeu qui est comme ça, tant pis pour moi, c'est pas grave.




> Ouais mais Shard of war est à des années lumières de la richesse (et du fun bordel !) de Battlerite


Ba bof quoi.
Peut-être moins riche (et encore que, je pense que le jeu en équipe compense pour le skill), pour le fun en ce qui me concerne on repassera. Je trouve que la couche de complexité en plus dans les contrôles se traduit pas vraiment par des combats plus épiques, les attaques et esquives millimétrées j'en faisais déjà sur SoW.

----------


## Aza

*Watch Dogs 2* une dizaine d'heures de jeu pour le moment. Je m'éclate bien. Le jeu est super fun ! 

Graphiquement il est magnifique.

La conduite est moins bien que celle de GTA, ainsi que le moteur physique.

Je suis en difficile, et je recommence souvent les missions plusieurs fois, la difficulté est assez costaud !!

----------


## Haelnak

*The Witness*

C'est bien de la merde les "puzzle-tetris" (ceux du marais), ni fun, ni intéressant. Je me retrouve plus souvent à penser _"Putain mais c'est nul bordel"_ que _"Oh oouiiiiii, une nouveeelllle griiilllllee, trop cool"_.

Parfois j'ai l'impression que le "vrai jeu", ce sont les tous les trucs environnementaux qui demandent de jouer avec la perspective tandis que les "grilles" sont là pour gonfler la durée de vie du truc.
Comme si Blow avait collé des Sudoku entre chaque niveau de Braid pour que ça dure plus longtemps.

Je dois avoir 4-5h de jeu et je trouve Talos et Portal un bon cran au-dessus pour le moment. Ils ne sont pas aussi chiadés visuellement (The Witness est une machine à screens alors que Talos est "_meh_") mais se trouvent être plus agréables à jouer.

----------


## Nono

> *World of Tanks*
> [...]


Chouette évaluation du jeu. Venant de quelqu'un qui a passé des centaines d'heures dessus, on imagine que tu sais de quoi tu parles.
Je regrette de ne pas avoir le temps de m'y mettre, du coup.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> *The Witness*
> 
> C'est bien de la merde les "puzzle-tetris" (ceux du marais), ni fun, ni intéressant. Je me retrouve plus souvent à penser _"Putain mais c'est nul bordel"_ que _"Oh oouiiiiii, une nouveeelllle griiilllllee, trop cool"_.
> 
> Parfois j'ai l'impression que le "vrai jeu", ce sont les tous les trucs environnementaux qui demandent de jouer avec la perspective tandis que les "grilles" sont là pour gonfler la durée de vie du truc.
> Comme si Blow avait collé des Sudoku entre chaque niveau de Braid pour que ça dure plus longtemps.
> 
> Je dois avoir 4-5h de jeu et je trouve Talos et Portal un bon cran au-dessus pour le moment. Ils ne sont pas aussi chiadés visuellement (The Witness est une machine à screens alors que Talos est "_meh_") mais se trouvent être plus agréables à jouer.


Pareil. Je trouve dommage que The Witness ne mise pas entièrement sur les puzzles environnementaux qui sont vraiment les plus réussis et qui donnent un peu de dynamisme au gameplay.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> *The Witness*
> 
> C'est bien de la merde les "puzzle-tetris" (ceux du marais), ni fun, ni intéressant. Je me retrouve plus souvent à penser _"Putain mais c'est nul bordel"_ que _"Oh oouiiiiii, une nouveeelllle griiilllllee, trop cool"_.
> 
> Parfois j'ai l'impression que le "vrai jeu", ce sont les tous les trucs environnementaux qui demandent de jouer avec la perspective tandis que les "grilles" sont là pour gonfler la durée de vie du truc.
> Comme si Blow avait collé des Sudoku entre chaque niveau de Braid pour que ça dure plus longtemps.
> 
> Je dois avoir 4-5h de jeu et je trouve Talos et Portal un bon cran au-dessus pour le moment. Ils ne sont pas aussi chiadés visuellement (The Witness est une machine à screens alors que Talos est "_meh_") mais se trouvent être plus agréables à jouer.


Comment je me sens moins seul, merci nAKAZZ  ::cry:: . Ces puzzles m'ont fait découvrir l'inverse du mot "gratifiant", ça a été le coup d'arrêt de l'amusement et de la réflexion. Je trouve même dommage de le comparer à Talos et Portal, ça induit le joueur en erreur :virenque:.

----------


## Erkin_

Je n'ai jamais touché à The witness, mais Talos aussi nous fait bouffer des mini-jeux/puzzle bien nuls avec les sigils (j'ai très rapidement utilisé un guide pour les passer).

----------


## Haelnak

> Je n'ai jamais touché à The witness, mais Talos aussi nous fait bouffer des mini-jeux/puzzle bien nuls avec les sigils (j'ai très rapidement utilisé un guide pour les passer).


Les sigils ça prend 2 minutes et ils ne constituent pas le cœur du jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je n'ai jamais touché à The witness, mais Talos aussi nous fait bouffer des mini-jeux/puzzle bien nuls avec les sigils (j'ai très rapidement utilisé un guide pour les passer).


Han le nul !

----------


## Momock

> Les sigils ça prend 2 minutes et ils ne constituent pas le cœur du jeu.


Y'en a des bien cotons quand-même (ou alors c'est moi qui suis nul à ce type de puzzles, et c'était clairement pas pour ces puzzles-là que j'avais signé).

----------


## Dicsaw

Bayonetta, j'avais de pires souvenirs (faut dire que j'ai touché qu'à la version ps3 qui était dégueulasse). Les combats et tout le système de combo est chouette, le timing est plus important que les enchainements de touches relous que personnes ne retient dans les bta.

Pour le reste ça vieilli pas super bien, c'est pas moche mais tout ce qui est hors combat n'a aucun intérêt, je retrouve toutes les tares qui m'ont éloigné du genre (et la caméra  :Boom: ).

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, j'ai commencé* The Witness* et pour l'instant, je trouve ça assez quelconque. J'aurais préféré qu'ils poussent le délire des intéractions avec l'environnement plus loin.

----------


## Mrvince

> Bayonetta, j'avais de pires souvenirs (faut dire que j'ai touché qu'à la version ps3 qui était dégueulasse). Les combats et tout le système de combo est chouette, le timing est plus important que les enchainements de touches relous que personnes ne retient dans les bta.
> 
> Pour le reste ça vieilli pas super bien, c'est pas moche mais tout ce qui est hors combat n'a aucun intérêt, je retrouve toutes les tares qui m'ont éloigné du genre (et la caméra ).


Bayonetta aurait pu être un bon bta si on se tapait pas une scenarisation inutile avant chaque combat, ça casse tout le plaisir de jeu.
C´est même le defaut de tous les jeux platinum ça blablate à tout va tous les 10m alors qu'osef on veut juste jouer.

----------


## Ckao

> Chouette évaluation du jeu. Venant de quelqu'un qui a passé des centaines d'heures dessus, on imagine que tu sais de quoi tu parles.
> Je regrette de ne pas avoir le temps de m'y mettre, du coup.


WoT ne demande pas vraiment de temps de jeu important. Les premiers tiers passent assez vite, les parties se lancent en quelques secondes et durent 15 minutes maximum mais bien souvent moins de 10 minutes (et on peut quitter la partie une fois détruit si on veut en relancer une autre).
C'est typiquement le jeu que je lance quand j'ai 3/4 d'heure devant moi, les sessions trop longues ont un potentiel de rage trop important  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Bayonetta aurait pu être un bon bta si on se tapait pas une scenarisation inutile avant chaque combat, ça casse tout le plaisir de jeu.
> C´est même le defaut de tous les jeux platinum ça blablate à tout va tous les 10m alors qu'osef on veut juste jouer.


C'est un truc qui me gonfle aussi, l'enrobage est bien adapté aux possibilités (Bayonetta est une girafe humaine et sa mobilité va avec, l'univers biblique bidule permet pas mal de folies) mais la narration lourdingue elle est de trop.

Dés la cinématique d'intro j'avais envie qu'ils arrêtent leurs conneries pour me filer le contrôle de l'action, pourtant c'est pas un truc qui me gênait dans DMC4, au contraire ça me chauffait pour la suite.

----------


## Momock

> Pour le reste ça vieilli pas super bien, c'est pas moche mais tout ce qui est hors combat n'a aucun intérêt, je retrouve toutes les tares qui m'ont éloigné du genre (et la caméra ).


Marrant, j'aurais plutôt dit ça de DMC où tout ce qui est plateforme/exploration est injouable (alors que dans Bayo ça passe bien. J'aurais pas été contre qu'il y en ai plus).

----------


## poneyroux

Je reposte au bon endroit  ::ninja:: 

*Blue Dragon* :le mec qu'a 10 ans de retard:

J'me rappelle d'avoir un peu bavé sur le trio Toriyama, Sakaguchi, Uematsu, en tant que mec ayant grandi avec une passion irraisonée pour les Final Fantasy. J'l'avais jamais essayé, probablement parce qu'à l'époque, encore étudiant, j'avais pas 60/70€ à dépenser dans un jeu vidéo. J'ai ressorti ma Xbox ces derniers jours, pour jouer à Lost Odyssey que j'avais pris quand il était gratuit sur le Xbox Live, y a quelques mois. Et j'ai vu Blue Dragon à 8€. 

Après 9h de jeu, j'suis content. C'est probablement le jeu le plus prévisible au monde pour quiconque a joué un peu à un Final Fantasy dans sa vie ou a tout simplement une petite base de culture jap. Le character design est teeeeeeeeeellement Toriyama, sur tous les points; l'OST est teeeeeellement Uematsu, sur tous les points; l'histoire et la réal est teeeeeeeellement Sakaguchi. Pour autant, après quelques années de J-RPG grands publics qui perdent en qualité général, ça fait du bien de jouer à un truc nouveau pour moi mais qui retrouve le charme proposé par les J-RPG des années 90/2000. 
Si y a aucune vraie bonne idée de gameplay originale, on sent clairement que c'est un jeu pour des mecs qui ont essayé de tout bien faire, plutôt que prendre des risques. Ca pioche un peu dans tous les classiques du J-RPG, mais ça fonctionne vraiment bien. 
Et puis putain les boss  :Bave:  Non seulement y a quand même du challenge et faut être attentif, même dès le début du jeu, mais en plus la musique est absolument dantesque. Ian Gillian au chant, on dirait un truc ultra parodique, c'est à moitié ridicule, mais c'est horriblement drôle et entraînant. J'aime tellement quand Uematsu montre toute sa passion du métal ultra cheap  ::wub:: 

BREF. Ca m'a fait du bien de retomber dans mes amours de jeunesse mais avec un jeu que je ne connaissais pas. Et à 8€, ça vaut clairement le coût/coup.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Marrant, j'aurais plutôt dit ça de DMC où tout ce qui est plateforme/exploration est injouable (alors que dans Bayo ça passe bien. J'aurais pas été contre qu'il y en ai plus).


C'est pas une question d’être jouable ou pas, c'est juste que ça sert à rien et qu'il y a une vraie dissonance avec les décors. 
Par exemple les villes se parcourent de la même façon que le cimetière du début (et y'a la même ambiance de mort  ::trollface:: ).

DMC j'ai terminé que le premier mais les moments de vide étaient pas la pour meubler, ça allait avec le lieu de l'action, comme les faux moments de calme dans le premier RE.

----------


## Olima

J'ai commencé Flat Heroes (en solo), c'est pas mal du tout, platformer nerveux à base d'écrans uniques et d'ennemis assez inventifs à esquiver. Le style minimaliste est quand même un peu fatiguant à la longue (c'est vraiment des ronds, des traits et des carrés). J'ai bien entamé la campagne solo, je conseillerais pas forcément un achat mais si vous l'avez dans le backlog, jetez-y un oeil.

Sinon j'ai aussi entamé Zelda ALBW sur 3DS. Bon, je trouve ça beaucoup mieux que les épisodes DS, c'est sûr, mais qu'est-ce que c'est moche. Tous les modèles 3D des persos sont horribles, ça me gâche un peu. Et au niveau du scénar c'est pas non plus super épique (au début en tout cas). Mais ça reste plutôt pas mal hein, si on aime zelda pour ses donjons, pour l'instant c'est plutôt bien foutu même si il manque quand même un peu de folie dans tout ça, ça sent le retour aux fondamentaux un peu sage, même si réussi. (Mais la tronche de la princesse Zelda, franchement  ::(:  )

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai commencé Flat Heroes (en solo), c'est pas mal du tout, platformer nerveux à base d'écrans uniques et d'ennemis assez inventifs à esquiver. Le style minimaliste est quand même un peu fatiguant à la longue (c'est vraiment des ronds, des traits et des carrés). J'ai bien entamé la campagne solo, je conseillerais pas forcément un achat mais si vous l'avez dans le backlog, jetez-y un oeil.


La campagne est plus fun en multi (comme pour la plupart des jeux co-op) et les modes versus sont assez sympas. Personnellement, le style minimaliste me plait beaucoup, d'autant plus que ça facilitera la mise en place d'un éditeur de niveau (prévu par les devs et qui pourrait donner d'excellents niveaux faits par la communauté).

----------


## Zerger

J'ai commencé *Layers of Fear*, offert par Clydopathe. Bon, comme j'étais curieux mais surtout sceptique à la base , j'ai lancé le jeu en mode Nuit/Volets fermés/Casque pour lui laisser une chance.
Bah le jeu te fout dès les premières secondes dans un manoir vide un soir de gros orage, ce qui m'a de suite fait comprendre que face à tant d'originalité, ça allait dur de progresser dans le jeu sans faire des comparaisons constantes avec les Amnesia.
Bref, c'est de la bonne vieille balade sur rail où l'on enchaine des pièces sans aucun lien logique entre elles, ce qui casse vite l'immersion vu que ca donne l'impression de parcourir un rêve surréaliste sans aucun repère. Niveau interaction, ca se résume à ouvrir des tiroirs et des armoires pour visionner des notes et des photos, au cas où on s’intéresserait un peu au lore... tandis que s'enchainent à intervalle régulier des scripts à coup de sons stridents de violent histoire de faire comprendre au joueur que c'est le moment d'avoir peur (ou de le réveiller, je ne suis pas sûr). On a droit à tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique: portes qui claquent, lumières qui s'éteignent, mobilier qui se renverse, pleurs d'enfant et poupées déchirées dans des endroits improbables, etc...
Devant tant d'originalité et de subtilité, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de bailler un bon paquet de fois. J'espère qu'il y aura un bon rebondissement dans l'histoire qui m'a l'air déjà bien convenue... ou que le jeu soit court, car pour l'instant, le flippomètre s'est élevé à 2 / Sac de course.

Un bon point quand même, l'ambiance sonore est très bonne et je me suis surpris à tourner plusieurs fois la tête, ne sachant pas si le bruit venait du jeu ou de ma chambre  ::):

----------


## pothi

Bon pour y aller rapidement de mon comment sur Battlerite que je n'ai malheureusement pas eut le temps de tester suffisamment (je me rattraperais à la release). J'ai globalement bien galéré à maitriser le A pour la défense et oui j'ai eut cette impression d'une capacité en trop (j'aurais tendance à y caser la capacité sur R que je ne pense jamais à utiliser). Enfin voilà ça a l'air assez sympa et globalement j'apprécie le fait que ça demande du skill et ne soit pas trop noob Friendly. 

Bon du coup je suis passé sur Shadow of Mordor premier du nom. Plutôt sympathique pour l'instant mais je trouve qu'il manque un peu qqch dans les combats par rapport aux Batmans. Je saurais pas trop dire quoi mais les sensation sont plus légères, on se défoule un peu moins. 


Petite question *@zerger* Rassure moi t'as eut peur en jouant à Alien: Isolation?

----------


## Zerger

Bah Alien Isolation c'est le haut du panier, Layers of Fear c'est le truc qui serait tout juste potable en VR

----------


## Haraban

J'ai réinstallé *Total Annihilation* (le commander pack de GOG) et rajouté le gros patch non officiel 3.9.2.

J'y avais pas mal jouer à l'époque de goa et là je retombe dedans : je ne joue plus qu'à ça.
Les batailles sont vraiment épiques et les lignes de fronts interminables m'avaient manqués. Tout s'entrechoque pendant de longues minutes à grand renfort d'explosions laissant d'immenses champs de carcasses fumantes. la tétrachiée d'unité disponibles et la gestion vraiment tendax des ressources est jouissive. Un papi de 1997 qui a toujours une classe de tout les diables. Je me souviens que les parties online étaient souvent assez longues, point qui me plaisait beaucoup aussi.
Par contre je fais que du solo, j'ose pas trop aller sur les clients de jeu en ligne type Warzone à cause de mon anglais très médiocre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bon du coup je suis passé sur Shadow of Mordor premier du nom. Plutôt sympathique pour l'instant mais je trouve qu'il manque un peu qqch dans les combats par rapport aux Batmans. Je saurais pas trop dire quoi mais les sensation sont plus légères, on se défoule un peu moins.


Persiste un peu, et pexe ton personnage, tu devrais retrouver TOUTES les sensations de Batman vu que TOUS les coups sont des copiers collers absolus (même les combos style X+Y pour tuer tous les mecs qui sont sonnés...les devs ont vraiment abusé sur le C/C des combats)

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai lançé *Dishonored 2*, je suis partie pour un run full ghost en mode le plus difficile, histoire de vraiment avoir à creuser le level design.

Pour le moment je suis agréablement surpris. Je flippais un peu niveau technique mais je suis en 60 fps en 4k tranquillou. Par contre je ne suis qu'au début début, j’espère que ca va rester stable comme ca !

----------


## FrousT

Le crash Test est au niveau 2 de mémoire, mais le jeu est suffisamment stable maintenant je pense, faudrait que je le relance pour voir  ::unsure::

----------


## jeanba

> J'ai réinstallé *Total Annihilation* (le commander pack de GOG) et rajouté le gros patch non officiel 3.9.2.
> 
> J'y avais pas mal jouer à l'époque de goa et là je retombe dedans : je ne joue plus qu'à ça.
> Les batailles sont vraiment épiques et les lignes de fronts interminables m'avaient manqués. Tout s'entrechoque pendant de longues minutes à grand renfort d'explosions laissant d'immenses champs de carcasses fumantes. la tétrachiée d'unité disponibles et la gestion vraiment tendax des ressources est jouissive. Un papi de 1997 qui a toujours une classe de tout les diables. Je me souviens que les parties online étaient souvent assez longues, point qui me plaisait beaucoup aussi.
> Par contre je fais que du solo, j'ose pas trop aller sur les clients de jeu en ligne type Warzone à cause de mon anglais très médiocre.


Je suis d'accord
Il y avait aussi un mod star wars qui était bien marrant

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai lançé *Dishonored 2*, (....) je suis en 60 fps en 4k tranquillou. Par contre je ne suis qu'au début début, j’espère que ca va rester stable comme ca !


Non.
4k/60fps stable, à moins d'avoir trois 1080Ti, et encore, ce ne sera pas faisable.

----------


## Cabfire

Bon, je fais le deuil de suite alors, on va faire des compromis  ::):

----------


## Olima

Je continue Zelda ALBW sur 3DS, m'étant habitué à la gueule des persos, ça commence à aller mieux et je dois avouer malgré moi que je m'amuse bien. Principal reproche à ce stade (3 donjons sur 7 finis, en plus des tout premiers), c'est que c'est quand même très fastoche. Mais sympathique pour le côté nostalgique.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Toujours dans l'air du temps, je démarre... Dragon Age Origin.

----------


## Zerger

Bon,je retire ce que j'ai dit, *The Witness*, ca demande à être très observateur et c'est génial.
Par contre, c'est putain de frustrant !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai profité des soldes sur le PSN pour me prendre le remaster de *God of War 3* sur PS4. Bah putain ca a quand même sacrément vieilli. Autant techniquement c'est pas dégueulasse, la direction artistique est assez géniale, que ca soit les Dieux, les Titans et les décors en général, mais niveau gameplay, j'ai trouvé ca hyper limité en fait. C'est redondant au debut (je me souviens qu'ensuite on débloque d'autres armes qui permettent de varier le gameplay), et le genre a depuis sacrément évolué.

Et surtout niveau gameplay, le jeu nous propose des animations spectaculaires avec des combos de ouf, mais on ne peut les utiliser que sur la piétaille inoffensive. Dès qu'on affronte des mobs un peu plus velus voir les boss, on doit sortir ZE combo en boucle, celui qui est assez court et fait du dégât (vu que les pattern d'attaque sont très aléatoires et qu'on ne peut pas arrêter en plein milieu d'un combo)

Par contre, tous les finish move sont toujours aussi gratifiants ! et l'ambiance...bordel l'ambiance de ouf, ce début en fanfare, vraiment hallucinant, apres le cliffhanger du précédent volet O_o

----------


## Nono

*XCOM 2*

C'est fou, ça me donne vraiment l'impression d'avoir fini le 1 hier. Bon c'était il y a deux ans, c'est pas si éloigné que ça.
Bref, c'est parti pour des mois de bonheur (entrecoupés des réveils nocturnes de mini Nono n°2)

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Bon, je fais le deuil de suite alors, on va faire des compromis


Tu vas bien bander même si le jeu est assez inégal dans sa direction artistique.

Je bute des rats dans* Fallout*.

----------


## Goji

J'ai (re)terminé *DmC* et j'enchaîne donc* sur *Transformers: Devastation*. Le gameplay est assez brouillon pour ce que j'en ai vu. Les enchaînements sont bizarres, on est loin de la fluidité du jeu de Ninja Theory. Mais bon j'ai été gamin et forcément les cricrocru** ça me cause, et je vais sûrement m'habituer.

* oui je me fais une fringale de BtA mais j'ose pas acheter le sacrosein (humour) *Bayonneta* de peur que le mythe d'effondre.
** si toi aussi tu as reconnu le son des robots qui se transforment tape dans tes mains.

----------


## Momock

> * oui je me fais une fringale de BtA mais j'ose pas acheter le sacrosein (humour) *Bayonneta* de peur que le mythe d'effondre.


S'il mérite de s'effondrer, qu'il le fasse. Non?

----------


## Goji

Tout bien réfléchi, plus encore que de savoir s'il mérite ou non de s'effondrer, c'est son prix qui me freine. Ouais 20 balles c'est pas énorme, et dans la liesse générale de ceux qui l'attendaient depuis longtemps sur PC ça sonne comme un cadeau sympa, mais il s'agit du portage d'un jeu qui a presque dix ans, bordel à queue !
Pour 20 balles je soutiens de jeunes développeurs (récemment Drifting Lands et Hollow Knight), pas ce genre d'opérations.
Donc, on verra ça pendant les soldes et d'ici là... CRICROCOU (8€ jusqu'au 24) !!!

----------


## Zerger

Le prix n'est jamais un problème si tu sais patienter  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Le prix n'est jamais un problème si tu sais patienter


Va dire ça aux développeurs de Shovel Knight  ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

Bayonnetta j'ai fini ça se week-end en normal j'ai vraiment kiffé le truc.
Et limite c'est vraiment à regret que je ne peux pas y consacrer plus de temps parce que dans l'absolut j'aurais bien creuser la chose. Mais bon... tellement de jeux autour.

----------


## FrousT

> Bref, c'est parti pour des mois de bonheur (entrecoupés des réveils nocturnes de mini Nono n°2)


Et de reage sur l'aléatoire des tirs  :Boom:

----------


## Momock

@Goji: "ce genre d'opérations"...  :tired: 

On parle de motiver Sega à sortir les jeux de son catalogue, autres que Sonic, sur PC quand-même!

----------


## Clydopathe

> Va dire ça aux développeurs de Shovel Knight


Ou ceux de *Nuclear Throne*.

----------


## Nono

> On parle de motiver Sega à sortir les jeux de son catalogue, autres que Sonic, sur PC quand-même!


Tu penses à quoi ? Yakuza ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> @Goji: "ce genre d'opérations"... 
> 
> On parle de motiver Sega à sortir les jeux de son catalogue, autres que Sonic, sur PC quand-même!


Non mais de toute façon il faut pas déconner, 20 euros pour un jeu majeur sorti il y a un peu plus de sept ans, c'est le prix approprié.

----------


## Nono

Et puis le portage n'est pas honteux, il est même vertueux. Donc j'aurais tendance à dire qu'on en a pour son argent.

----------


## Goji

> 20 euros pour un jeu majeur


Juste pour la blague.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Bayonnetta j'ai fini ça se week-end en normal j'ai vraiment kiffé le truc.
> Et limite c'est vraiment à regret que je ne peux pas y consacrer plus de temps parce que dans l'absolut j'aurais bien creuser la chose. Mais bon... tellement de jeux autour.


Bah disons que comme pas mal de jeux du genre, le premier run ne sert qu'à prendre ses marques avec le gameplay. Ensuite, on attaque les modes de difficulté intéressant et on commence à gratter les récompenses qui vont bien, acheter les items, etc... Bayonetta demande pas mal de temps de mémoire.

----------


## Momock

> Tu penses à quoi ? Yakuza ?


À Vanquish. Si les louanges que j'ai pu lire sur le jeu sont aussi méritées que celles que j'ai lues pour Bayo, ça va être de la balle.

Et aussi... Sega a acheté Index Corporation. Et Atlus faisait partie d'Index Corporation (ce sont deux entitées séparées maintenant, toutes deux appartenant à Sega). Donc...  *BELIEVE*

----------


## banditbandit

> Juste pour la blague.


 :^_^:  bon il manque le gif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> À Vanquish. Si les louanges que j'ai pu lire sur le jeu sont aussi méritées que celles que j'ai lues pour Bayo, ça va être de la balle.


Ouais le jeu a reçu un accueil mitigé, moi j'ai bien aimé mais c'est un peu court et orienté scoring pas sur que ça corresponde à Bayo.

----------


## Sylvine

> À Vanquish. Si les louanges que j'ai pu lire sur le jeu sont aussi méritées que celles que j'ai lues pour Bayo, ça va être de la balle.

----------


## Dicsaw

Si il kiff Bayonetta malgré la hype dans le vide qu'il y a eu il sera pas déçu par Vanquish.  ::siffle::

----------


## banditbandit

Non mais si t'aimes les combats de robots c'est vachement bien, dézinguer les Romanov au cac c'est priceless. :Cigare:

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai joué 2-3h à *Fire Emblem Awakening* et ça semble super cool !  ::o: 
Et la 3d, en tout cas sur New3DS, fonctionne vraiment bien et donne quelque chose de très propre et d'agréable à l’œil.

----------


## coklicow

J'ai passé la trentaine d'heures à *Deux Ex: MD* et ça me plait énormément. Enfin, ce qui m'accroche c'est surtout de me faufiler partout dans Prague et d'empiler en passant les missions secondaires. La quête principale ne m'enchante pas plus que ça, l'infiltration c'est cool mais sur des niveaux entiers...ça me gave. Du coup, je la joue bourrin et n'en patis pas tant que ça vu que le côté FPS est effectivement bien plus réussi que dans human revolution.

----------


## Dicsaw

Besiege. Je suis client de ces jeux de construction de machines mais j'ai pas encore trouvé l'équivalent du Banjo-Kazooie sur 360 niveau physique, les véhicules se pilotaient comme dans un vrai jeu de course, je me prenais pas trop la tête à savoir si tel bloc était plus lourd qu'un autre et à faire des mécanismes chelous pour pouvoir tourner.

----------


## Baalim

> Besiege. Je suis client de ces jeux de construction de machines mais j'ai pas encore trouvé l'équivalent du Banjo-Kazooie sur 360 niveau physique, les véhicules se pilotaient comme dans un vrai jeu de course, je me prenais pas trop la tête à savoir si tel bloc était plus lourd qu'un autre et à faire des mécanismes chelous pour pouvoir tourner.


Joie, j'ai enfin trouvé un autre amateur de banjo & kazooie x360. Tout arrive !

Je suis actuellement sur Nier et Persona 5. Quelle leçon de game design. Voila le genre de productions qui me rappellent pourquoi je joue encore aux jeux vidéo après plus de trente ans  ::wub::

----------


## Herr Peter

Je joue à *Saints Row 2* (version GOG, bridée à 30 fps), et malgré la partie technique à la ramasse (framerate très limité, contrôles à la manettes étranges et mal choisis par défaut, perso très rigide à manier et fusillades assez molles en plus d'une IA des ennemis très basique), je dois bien avouer que je m'amuse pas mal dessus.

L'histoire est moins délirante que celle du 3ème SR, mais plus focalisée sur les gangs et c'est chouette de participer à ces guerres de territoires, de sentir la montée en puissance etc. Je trouve la carte également mieux pensée et "cohérente" que celle du 3.

----------


## CptProut

> Je joue à *Saints Row 2* (version GOG, bridée à 30 fps), et malgré la partie technique à la ramasse (framerate très limité, contrôles à la manettes étranges et mal choisis par défaut, perso très rigide à manier et fusillades assez molles en plus d'une IA des ennemis très basique), je dois bien avouer que je m'amuse pas mal dessus.
> 
> L'histoire est moins délirante que celle du 3ème SR, mais plus focalisée sur les gangs et c'est chouette de participer à ces guerres de territoires, de sentir la montée en puissance etc. Je trouve la carte également mieux pensée et "cohérente" que celle du 3.


je prêche pour dire que c'est le meilleur de la série  :Vibre: 

il a le juste équilibre entre débile et serieux

----------


## Haraban

> J'ai passé la trentaine d'heures à *Deux Ex: MD* et ça me plait énormément. Enfin, ce qui m'accroche c'est surtout de me faufiler partout dans Prague et d'empiler en passant les missions secondaires. La quête principale ne m'enchante pas plus que ça, l'infiltration c'est cool mais sur des niveaux entiers...ça me gave. Du coup, je la joue bourrin et n'en patis pas tant que ça vu que le côté FPS est effectivement bien plus réussi que dans human revolution.


Par rapport à Human Revolution, j'ai trouvé que les niveaux fermés des missions principales étaient vraiment anecdotiques, et vite expédiés que ce soit en bourrin ou en infiltration.
Comme tu dis, le gros de l'action et du jeu se passe de toute façon à Prague, qui est petite mais bien cool à parcourir (sauf cette séparation à chier entre les deux quartiers qui nous permet de profiter des temps de chargements 3 étoiles du jeu).

----------


## FericJaggar

> Joie, j'ai enfin trouvé un autre amateur de banjo & kazooie x360. Tout arrive !


Moi aussi j'avais bien aimé, la construction n'était pas du tout gadget et y avait moyen de créer des trucs vraiment marrants. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de plateformeurs intelligents de ce genre sur pc  ::|: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par rapport à Human Revolution, j'ai trouvé que les niveaux fermés des missions principales étaient vraiment anecdotiques, et vite expédiés que ce soit en bourrin ou en infiltration.
> Comme tu dis, le gros de l'action et du jeu se passe de toute façon à Prague, qui est petite mais bien cool à parcourir (sauf cette séparation à chier entre les deux quartiers qui nous permet de profiter des temps de chargements 3 étoiles du jeu).


Celui où tu vois Jensen marcher pendant 3 heures le long des rails en jouant avec sa prothèse, ça m'a scié !

----------


## Haraban

Le pied.  ::|:  .

----------


## KaiN34

Haha j'avoue.  ::P: 

Faut se dire que ça permettait de faire une pause-pipi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Et pour tout le reste, il y a la touche Echap.

----------


## akaraziel

> Joie, j'ai enfin trouvé un autre amateur de banjo & kazooie x360. Tout arrive !


Si y'a que ça, je suis fan également. ^^
Vraiment très sympa, je pensais m'y remettre avec le gamin, lui qui aime les Lego et les bagnoles, ça devrait lui plaire. ^^

----------


## Euklif

> Moi aussi j'avais bien aimé, la construction n'était pas du tout gadget et y avait moyen de créer des trucs vraiment marrants. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de *plateformeurs* intelligents de ce genre sur pc


J'ai pas mal apprécié le jeu aussi mais il n'a plus grand chose d'un jeu de plateforme... Tout, ou presque, se fait avec les véhicules/créations ^^.

Et pour pas être que hors sujet :
Je suis en plein dans *Lost Dimension*.
Du T-rpg que je trouve pas hyper tactique mais assez fun quand même. Tout -ou presque- est basé sur un système de soutien : quand on attaque avec un des personnage, un autre viendra se greffer en attaquant à son tour s'il est assez prêt de l'ennemi. A partir du moment ou vous savez placer des pions, pas beaucoup ennemis ne résiste à plus d'un assaut du coup  :Cigare: .

En revanche, il y a une petit particularité sympathique lié au scénar... On part avec 11 personnages* qui ont chacun des capacités propres et vite indispensable (il n'y a qu'un seul healer par exemple). Sauf que, on nous demande après quelques joutes d'en tuer un. Donc ça oblige quand même à ne pas jouer avec toujours les même tête. Un  peu frustrant au départ mais trop "grobillisme" quand on se rend compte  qu'on peut récupérer les pouvoirs des défunts (dommage à mon sens  d'ailleurs). Un traitre, si vous l'avez trouvé (et choisis par le jeu aléatoirement) ou un innocent si vous voulez gardez votre si bel équipe (moi j'tente pas : je sais pas comment ça se peut se retourner contre moi encore  :Cafe2: ).

_________
* Pour un jeu qui mise tout sur la psychologie de ses personnages, je les trouve un peu fade... Et malheureusement, l'écriture est loin d'être parfaite non plus. C'est sympathique, guère plus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je suis dans ma période magnanime du coup je teste des F2P sur Steam, et le service m'a récemment recommandé Heavy Metal Machines

Alors déjà, ils ont récupéré (ou alors le mec l'imite super bien) le présentateur qui sévissait dans Rock'n'Roll Racing. Rien que ca c'est la classe. Ensuite le design du jeu lorgne du côté de l'excellent Blazerush

Mais la comparaison s'arrête la, HMM est un espèce d'hybride MOBA, jeu de course, en 4vs4 (ca va plaire à Sylvine ca), très simple à appréhender, et on s'amuse dès la première partie. On retrouve les archétypes du moba
tank dps, support...
deux sorts + un sort ultime avec cooldown a gérer
boutique dans le jeu pour upgrader telle ou telle capacité.

le but du jeu est de prendre une bombe et de l'amener dans la base adverse.

La bidouille sympa, c'est que le porteur de la bombe doit alors emprunter un mini circuit assez long, alors que l'ensemble des autres joueurs (adversaires et collègues), peuvent emprunter des raccourcis. C'est assez dynamique, les parties ne sont pas hyper longues, bref, ca fait le taf pour un f2p.

----------


## Sylvine

> d'hybride MOBA, jeu de course, en 4vs4 (ca va plaire à Sylvine ca)


Perdu !
J'étais déjà tombé dessus, et j'avoue que le mélange MOBA jeu de course m'a paru un peu indigeste.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Perdu !
> J'étais déjà tombé dessus, et j'avoue que le mélange MOBA jeu de course m'a paru un peu indigeste.

----------


## Baynie

Je viens de me lancer dans SOMA.

J'avais adoré Amnesia, mais je dois dire que là je suis un peu déçu. 
L'histoire s'annonce vraiment pas mal, j'en suis à 4h de jeu et j'ai vraiment envie de voir la suite. Le délire de la station sous marine peuplé de robot tarés est bien rendu.

Par contre niveau gameplay c'est juste une régression par rapport à Amnesia.
Déjà y'a plus d'inventaire, quand on ramasse un objet, le héros le met dans sa poche, et le sort automatiquement quand on passe à proximité de l'endroit où faut l’utiliser. Les puzzles en prennent un sacré coup.

Ensuite les phase où faut éviter le monstre, je comprends vraiment pas son IA. Ils ont voulu faire un trip où le monstre se téléporte pour rendre les choses effrayantes, mais ça rend juste l'infiltration incompréhensible. 
Le monstre me pop sous le nez parfois sans que je sache quoi faire. En plus ils ont accentué l'effet de peur quand on regarde le monstre, donc on peut pas le regarder en gros. Donc comment on sait dans quelle direction il regarde pour passer dans son dos?  ::huh:: 

En plus de ça y'a parfois des sequences de Die and Retry: le truc le plus à l'opposé de la peur:
En résolvant un puzzle le monstre apparait, et il faut fuir mais sans se planter de chemin sinon au moindre cul de sac on est cuit. Résultat on recommence jusqu'à connaitre el chemin par coeur.  :ouaiouai: 

Je vais le finir par principe mais je suis franchement déçu pour l'instant.

----------


## Nephizz

J'ai eu la bonne idée de me lancer dans 3 jeux relativement longs en même temps, du coup j'avance au compte goutte dans chacun d'entre eux.  ::|:  C'est stupide mais j'ai du mal à me concentrer sur un seul titre à la fois...

*Planescape Torment: EE* Il était temps que je m'y mette vu que ça fait des années qu'un de mes potes me répète sans cesse que c'est le meilleur jeu ever. Je ne suis pas très loin dans le jeu vu que je n'ai pas encore trouvé Pharod mais je suis déjà séduit par l'univers, l'ambiance et... Morte.  ::P:  
Par contre le coup du héros amnésique c'est pas ce qui se fait de plus original comme début dans un rpg (bon ok, dans le cas présent il y a une subtilité ::P: ), mais il parait que l'histoire vaut son pesant de cacahuètes. D'ailleurs c'est très bavard (et bien barré par moments aussi).  Et j'ai été assez surpris par l'interface totalement différente de celle de BG et Icewind Dale.

*Salt & Sanctuary* Très sympa, par contre c'est vraiment pas l'idée du siècle de faire un metroid"souls"vania sans carte. Concernant la difficulté pour l'instant elle vient plus du fait que je tourne pas mal en rond que des combats en eux même. Le boss qui m'a fait le plus galérer m'a pris tout juste 4 trys. En fait je meurt plus souvent sur des sauts de la foi ou sur des ennemis randoms. Notamment ceux qui t'enchaînent au sol et qui ont 15000 frames d'invincibilité.
Bon après je ne sais pas si je suis loin dans le jeu et forcément vu que je tourne en rond j'ai pas mal farmé donc ça vient peut être de ça. Mais on est loin de la difficulté d'un Castlevania Order of Ecclesia par exemple, alors que c'est pourtant l'un des principaux arguments du jeu.

*Tales of Hearts R* que j'ai commencé après l'avoir choppé gratuitement. Je connais peu la série (j'ai juste fait Eternia) donc je ne sais pas où il se situe exactement en terme de qualité par rapport aux autres mais j'aime bien. Pourtant l'histoire est super niaise, le cast est loin d'envoyer du rêve (voir limite incupportable pour certains persos), et c'est ultra linéaire. Même la world map est un enchaînement de couloirs. En revanche j'adore le système de combat qui est super péchu et blindé de subtilités. Du coup c'est bien tripant d'essayer d'optimiser ses combos au maximum et les combats aléatoires ne sont pas une corvée.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Je viens de me lancer dans SOMA.
> 
> J'avais adoré Amnesia, mais je dois dire que là je suis un peu déçu. 
> L'histoire s'annonce vraiment pas mal, j'en suis à 4h de jeu et j'ai vraiment envie de voir la suite. Le délire de la station sous marine peuplé de robot tarés est bien rendu.
> 
> Par contre niveau gameplay c'est juste une régression par rapport à Amnesia.
> Déjà y'a plus d'inventaire, quand on ramasse un objet, le héros le met dans sa poche, et le sort automatiquement quand on passe à proximité de l'endroit où faut l’utiliser. Les puzzles en prennent un sacré coup.
> 
> Ensuite les phase où faut éviter le monstre, je comprends vraiment pas son IA. Ils ont voulu faire un trip où le monstre se téléporte pour rendre les choses effrayantes, mais ça rend juste l'infiltration incompréhensible.


Je n'ai jamais autant pété de ma vie devant mon écran en jouant à SOMA.

Sinon, je suis toujours sur *Fallout* à chercher une corde pour accéder à l'abri 15.

----------


## Zerger

Soma, ca reste assez différent d'Amnesia, c'est plutot une ballade sur rail. Les phases avec les monstres sont vraiment mineures

----------


## Anonyme220825

Perso j'ai trouvé ça très ennuyeux, autant qu'Amnesia.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon, je suis toujours sur *Fallout* à chercher une corde pour accéder à l'abri 15.




Spoiler Alert! 


Tu peux l'échanger ou la voler sur un des 2 personnages juste à l'entrée des Sables Ombragés (le mec de mémoire).

----------


## Anonyme220825

Merci. J'ai ramené la puce d'eau à l'abri 13 donc dans l'immédiat, j'ai le temps d'explorer.  :;):

----------


## Baynie

> Soma, ca reste assez différent d'Amnesia, c'est plutot une ballade sur rail. Les phases avec les monstres sont vraiment mineures


Oui c'est ça. Ca m'a surpris qu'ils partent dans cette direction, alors que pour moi Amnesia était parfait autant dans sa narration que dans son gameplay: la gestion de la lanterne, décider d'allumer ou pas les lampes, la gestion de la folie du héros... Tout ça était vraiment bien fait. Je comprends pas pourquoi ils ont décidé de balancer tout ça à la poubelle et de copier TheChineseRoom.

Maintenant j'ai fini le jeu, le scénario est vraiment chouette quand même, et rien que pour ça je reste sur une bonne expérience au final. J'ai jamais ressenti autant de malaise et de dépression dans un jeu. Y'a pas mal de passage vraiment dérangeants.

----------


## Supergounou

> Merci. J'ai ramené la puce d'eau à l'abri 13 donc dans l'immédiat, j'ai le temps d'explorer.


 ::O: 

T'as un peu fait les choses à l'envers je crois, normalement l'abri 15 c'est le tout début. Ou alors mes souvenirs me jouent des tours, c'est très possible  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme220825

> T'as un peu fait les choses à l'envers je crois, normalement l'abri 15 c'est le tout début. Ou alors mes souvenirs me jouent des tours, c'est très possible


Oui c'est possible.  :;):  

La première quête est d'aller chercher une puce d'eau pour l'abri 13. Une fois cette quête accomplie, le grand Gourou de ce même abri me demande d'enquêter pour tuer le chefs des mutants et de détruire leur source.

----------


## Supergounou

Yep, mais normalement le premier lieu que l'on visite dans l'espoir de retrouver la puce, c'est l'abri 15. Sauf qu'elle n'y est pas et du coup on va la chercher autre part. Maintenant, tu peux du coup carrément skipper l'endroit.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Spoiler Alert! 


Je suis allé directement à Necropolis récupérer cette puce et la ramener

 histoire d'être tranquille pour me taper du mob par la suite.

----------


## hisvin

Tu pouvais faire autrement que récupérer la puce.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme220825

Oui je sais.

----------


## Supergounou

*Milkmaid of the Milky Way*

J'aimerai connaitre la quantité de buvards que le dev a bouffé afin de nous pondre ce point'n click  ::O: 
En tout cas pour le moment, c'est du grand art.

----------


## Illynir

Je ne sais pas si le jeu est bien mais j’espère que la trad est meilleure que l'annonce de la FR (enfin je suppose que c'est l'annonce de la FR, difficile à dire comme ça ::P: ):

_Vous pouvez maintenant jouer Laitière dans la belle, poétique, rimer langue française (et norvégien). Il suffit de sélectionner les options et choisissez votre langue préférée._

 ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Héhé effectivement ça fait rêver  :^_^: 

Pour le moment je dirais que c'est compréhensible, même s'il y a quelques coquilles. Tout est en rime cela-dit, et je crois avoir compris que c'est le dev qui s'est occupé lui-même des différentes trads (j'ai quand même un doute pour la chinoise...), ça ne doit pas être évident.

----------


## pothi

Bon petite session de nuclear throne!

C'est vraiment de la **** je souffre, aucunes améliorations me plaisent, je galère et généralement je ragequit.

C'est normal?

Il y a aussi l'éventualité que je sois mauvais mais ces saletés de monstres ont la manie de me prendre par surprise au moment ou je me relâche un peu. 
Sinon vous avez testés en coop? ça donne un intérêt supplémentaire au jeu?

Une chose est sure j'atteindrais un jour le nuclear throne à force de try hard en petites sessions, mais ça devrait coïncider avec la sortie de Star Citizen...

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon petite session de nuclear throne!
> 
> C'est vraiment de la **** je souffre, aucunes améliorations me plaisent, je galère et généralement je ragequit.
> 
> C'est normal?
> 
> Il y a aussi l'éventualité que je sois mauvais mais ces saletés de monstres ont la manie de me prendre par surprise au moment ou je me relâche un peu. 
> Sinon vous avez testés en coop? ça donne un intérêt supplémentaire au jeu?
> 
> Une chose est sure j'atteindrais un jour le nuclear throne à force de try hard en petites sessions, mais ça devrait coïncider avec la sortie de Star Citizen...


Normalement, 10 minutes après le ragequit, tu y retournes parce que, faut pas déconner, c'est pas des monstres virtuels tout pourris qui vont te faire perdre.

----------


## Supergounou

> je crois avoir compris que c'est le dev qui s'est occupé lui-même des différentes trads


Même si vous en avez surement rien à faire, je voulais juste revenir là-dessus histoire de ne pas induire les gens en erreur: à la fin, la trad FR est crédité à un autre nom que celui du dev. C'est la seule par contre.

----------


## Zerger

> Bon petite session de nuclear throne!
> 
> C'est vraiment de la **** je souffre, aucunes améliorations me plaisent, je galère et généralement je ragequit.
> 
> C'est normal?
> 
> Il y a aussi l'éventualité que je sois mauvais mais ces saletés de monstres ont la manie de me prendre par surprise au moment ou je me relâche un peu. 
> Sinon vous avez testés en coop? ça donne un intérêt supplémentaire au jeu?
> 
> Une chose est sure j'atteindrais un jour le nuclear throne à force de try hard en petites sessions, mais ça devrait coïncider avec la sortie de Star Citizen...


Tu es mauvais ! Mais c'est pas grave, tu vas t'améliorer  :;):

----------


## schouffy

> Suite à la discussion sur un autre topic j'ai eu une envie de refinir Modern Warfare 2.
> (...)
> Et de l'autre on a affaire à un jeu qui te décourage de toute ses forces d'avancer, un jeu dans lequel on crève en 4 balles, où les ennemis sont ultra réactifs et précis et ont une dent contre le joueur en particulier (même s'il est entouré de 50 alliés), où les équipiers justement sont incompétents (du genre à avancer en passant juste devant un ennemi), un jeu surchargé visuellement où repérer ses cibles est un challenge en soi, et surtout où se prendre une balle est une triple pénalité vu que tu perds de la vie, ta vue se couvre de merde et surtout ta visée sursaute. Autrement dit c'est impossible de riposter, la seule façon de survivre et de se jeter à terre et se planquer derrière une caisse dès qu'on se prend une balle, espérer qu'il ne reste pas un ennemi derrière (du genre à se balader librement au milieu de 50 marines), reprendre sa vie, puis se décaler leeeentement et aligner les têtes qui dépassent une par une.


Je suis en train de refaire MW1, et j'ai exactement le même ressenti.
On peut même pas essayer de réfléchir, contourner et attaquer les ennemis par les flancs à cause des spawns interminables et complètement aléatoires d'ennemis. Et les alliés ne servent à rien à part te bloquer, tu peux te retrouver avec des ennemis dans le dos qui te tirent dessus, au milieu de tes alliés. Et le moindre TK qui fait un game over alors que tu vois rien à ce qui se passe  :Vibre:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Soma, ca reste assez différent d'Amnesia, c'est plutot une ballade sur rail. Les phases avec les monstres sont vraiment mineures


Ouais pour le coup on est dans l'expérience narrative plus qu'autre chose. Mais l'histoire et l'écriture sont vraiment intéressants, l'ambiance et les décors réussis. Faut pas en attendre grand chose de plus, par contre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis en train de refaire MW1, et j'ai exactement le même ressenti.
> On peut même pas essayer de réfléchir, contourner et attaquer les ennemis par les flancs à cause des spawns interminables et complètement aléatoires d'ennemis. Et les alliés ne servent à rien à part te bloquer, tu peux te retrouver avec des ennemis dans le dos qui te tirent dessus, au milieu de tes alliés. Et le moindre TK qui fait un game over alors que tu vois rien à ce qui se passe



C'est en Hard ou Veteran ça, (et oui c'est imbitable).
Faut y jouer en Normal.
Tiens en remontant le fil je vois que C_S cite CoD 2 comme celui à refaire. Ca me donne envie. C'est vrai que le jeu était vraiment bon et ne donnait pas ce sentiment de frustration évoqué par Sylvine, sans pour autant un être un jeu "facile" à jouer.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Bon petite session de nuclear throne!
> 
> C'est vraiment de la **** je souffre, aucunes améliorations me plaisent, je galère et généralement je ragequit.
> 
> C'est normal?
> 
> Il y a aussi l'éventualité que je sois mauvais mais ces saletés de monstres ont la manie de me prendre par surprise au moment ou je me relâche un peu. 
> Sinon vous avez testés en coop? ça donne un intérêt supplémentaire au jeu?
> 
> Une chose est sure j'atteindrais un jour le nuclear throne à force de try hard en petites sessions, mais ça devrait coïncider avec la sortie de Star Citizen...





> Tu es mauvais ! Mais c'est pas grave, tu vas t'améliorer


Pareil que Zerger  ::trollface:: 

T'inquiètes, tu vas finir par te balader dans les premiers niveaux  ::P:  ( Oui que dans les premiers  :tired:  j'ai toujours pas réussi à le terminer je dois être mauvais aussi)

Sinon en coop, c'est marrant, mais ça peut être un peu frustrant vus que tu n'es plus le seul à influer sur la camera, donc ça peut te faire rater des tirs parfois. Mais c'est sympa quand même.

Et quand je paume, j'aime me passer celle ci, avec un air mélancolique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Tiens, un an plus tard et après beaucoup de Go de patchs à télécharger, je me suis rappelé que j'avais toujours *Overwatch* installé sur mon PC.

Bah c'est toujours aussi plaisant en fait, tu as envi de te défouler une petite heure, ca fait le taff! J'ai tenté un match classé et je suis même tombé contre des mecs qui jouaient en équipe  ::o: 


Sinon j'ai testé la *beta de Dawn of War III* et c'est quand même caca au final. C'est comme Warcraft 3 mais avec des héros beaucoup trop puissants, des unités gavées de somnifères et des combats trop brouillons pour tenter de micro quoi que ce soit.

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui c'est ça. Ca m'a surpris qu'ils partent dans cette direction, alors que pour moi Amnesia était parfait autant dans sa narration que dans son gameplay: la gestion de la lanterne, décider d'allumer ou pas les lampes, la gestion de la folie du héros... Tout ça était vraiment bien fait. Je comprends pas pourquoi ils ont décidé de balancer tout ça à la poubelle et de copier TheChineseRoom.


 Pour le coup c'est pas sur qu'ils aient copié TheChineseRoom, parce qu'il me semble avoir lu un article sur Amnesia: A machine for Pigs où c'était plutôt FrictionalGame qui avait poussé TheChineseRoom à orienter le jeu dans ce sens.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et le moindre TK qui fait un game over alors que tu vois rien à ce qui se passe


Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai commencé Soldier of Fortune (le premier), me demandez pas pourquoi, et je pense qu'il va pas faire long feu.

Les alliés qui déboulent à l'angle d'un couloir dans un jeu ultra bourrin, ba ça fini mal.
Les mecs meurent en un coup, et si t'en butes un c'est game over.

----------


## schouffy

Je crois que y'a très peu de passages dans SOF 1 où t'as des alliés.
Essaie de le finir il est vraiment cool !

----------


## Sylvine

Deuxième niveau sur un train, encore moins intéressant que le premier.
J'avance en ligne droite en découpant des mongols au fusil à pompe (la seule arme du jeu j'ai l'impression), je fini par me faire tuer par un hélico que je suis même pas sûr de pouvoir abattre.

Je crois que je vais simplement lâcher l'affaire.

----------


## schouffy

Allez continue encore un peu, ce niveau est à chier mais après c'est l'autoroute du bonheur. Oui tu peux abattre l'hélico en snipant la tête du pilote.
Bon après ça fait très longtemps, peut-être qu'en 2017 c'est nul.
Mais bon tu peux faire disparaître des membres avec un Desert Eagle et ça c'est plutôt rare..

----------


## Narushima

Laisse tomber, Sylvine. S'il y a bien un genre de jeux qui vieillit mal, c'est le FPS.

----------


## ducon

Non.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ce serait pas plutôt Sylvine qui vieillit mal ?

----------


## Catel

J'ai jamais dépassé le niveau du train non plus.

Et aujourd'hui bah le jeu ne s'installe même plus depuis mon CD.

----------


## dridrilamenace

> *Salt & Sanctuary* Très sympa, par contre c'est vraiment pas l'idée du siècle de faire un metroid"souls"vania sans carte. Concernant la difficulté pour l'instant elle vient plus du fait que je tourne pas mal en rond que des combats en eux même. Le boss qui m'a fait le plus galérer m'a pris tout juste 4 trys. En fait je meurt plus souvent sur des sauts de la foi ou sur des ennemis randoms. Notamment ceux qui t'enchaînent au sol et qui ont 15000 frames d'invincibilité.
> Bon après je ne sais pas si je suis loin dans le jeu et forcément vu que je tourne en rond j'ai pas mal farmé donc ça vient peut être de ça. Mais on est loin de la difficulté d'un Castlevania Order of Ecclesia par exemple, alors que c'est pourtant l'un des principaux arguments du jeu.
> .


Tu en es où?
Parce qu'à partir de Hager's Cavern tout deviens beaucoup plus dur (cette zone contient l'un des pires boss du jeu  :Sweat:  ).

----------


## Supergounou

Ca dépend aussi franchement de la classe choisie. En mage, les boss deviennent enfantins tellement le DPS est violent.

----------


## Sylvine

> Laisse tomber, Sylvine. S'il y a bien un genre de jeux qui vieillit mal, c'est le FPS.


Oui, en vrai je trouve plus d’intérêt aux FPS solo, alors un truc aussi ringard et anecdotique que ça.
Je l'ai vraiment lancé sur un coup de tête, je m'attendais bien à ce résultat, je vais le quitter sans regret.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'en ai des bons souvenirs de SoF, c'était assez jouissif. Après j'imagine que ça a surement pas mal vieilli. Probablement pas en bien.

----------


## rgk

Je commence The Signal From Tolva, j'aime bien le côté Stalker, mais le fait que les NPC soient des robots ne donne pas du tout une ambiance oppressante ou inquiétante.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

SOF1 est assez génial en tant que musée du FPS, On reconnait le moteur et les limitations techniques pour faire de l'architecture "réaliste". Mais le feeling des armes est plutôt sympa, oui on peut sniper le pilote de l'hélicoptère.

Sinon, j'ai profité des soldes pour me prendre Watch Dogs 2, et je rejoins l'avis de CPC, il fait bien le taf (surtout pour moins de 20€) Le jeu est un vrai Open World, avec un petit côté MetroidVania pas déplaisant (certaines missions ou passages ne se débloquent que lorsqu'on a récupéré un nouveau gadget ou une nouvelle amélioration), le scénario c'est nawak mais c'est assumé, les persos sont caricaturaux mais pas envahissants. Le gameplay est ouvert et agréable.

Le multi est intégré de manière transparente et c'est agréable. Par contre, c'est un peu relou quand le jeu fout dans votre partie un gars qui a 50h de jeu et tout les hacks débloqués...

----------


## Markoraf

> Je viens de me lancer dans SOMA.
> 
> J'avais adoré Amnesia, mais je dois dire que là je suis un peu déçu. 
> L'histoire s'annonce vraiment pas mal, j'en suis à 4h de jeu et j'ai vraiment envie de voir la suite. Le délire de la station sous marine peuplé de robot tarés est bien rendu.
> 
> Par contre niveau gameplay c'est juste une régression par rapport à Amnesia.
> Déjà y'a plus d'inventaire, quand on ramasse un objet, le héros le met dans sa poche, et le sort automatiquement quand on passe à proximité de l'endroit où faut l’utiliser. Les puzzles en prennent un sacré coup.
> 
> Ensuite les phase où faut éviter le monstre, je comprends vraiment pas son IA. Ils ont voulu faire un trip où le monstre se téléporte pour rendre les choses effrayantes, mais ça rend juste l'infiltration incompréhensible. 
> ...


T'as fini le jeu depuis, donc mon commentaire ne servira à rien, mais en fait il y avait une astuce avec ce monstre.



Spoiler Alert! 


 Il ne faut pas le regarder. Dès que tu regardes dans sa direction, il poppe devant toi. Qu'il soit de dos ne change rien à l'affaire...



Bon par contre, je suis aussi en plein dedans, je viens de faire un passage : c'est très certainement le truc le plus éprouvant et oppressant que j'aie pu faire dans un jeu vidéo. L'ambiance sonore est juste dingue.
Et l'histoire aussi.

Il me tarde de le terminer pour avoir le fin de l'histoire.

----------


## Zerger

En plus, ils te disent clairement qu'il faut pas regarder le monstre  ::P:  Un truc du genre "Surtout, ne le regarde pas !"

----------


## LeLiquid

> T'as fini le jeu depuis, donc mon commentaire ne servira à rien, mais en fait il y avait une astuce avec ce monstre.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Il ne faut pas le regarder. Dès que tu regardes dans sa direction, il poppe devant toi. Qu'il soit de dos ne change rien à l'affaire...
> 
> ...





> En plus, ils te disent clairement qu'il faut pas regarder le monstre  Un truc du genre "Surtout, ne le regarde pas !"


Faut vraiment que je me le fasse, mais avec un mod sans monstres, je suis une flipette  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

> Faut vraiment que je me le fasse, mais avec un mod sans monstres, je suis une flipette


Un mod pour remplacer les monstres par des poney ou des chatons  :Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> Un mod pour remplacer les monstres par des poney ou des chatons


Un mod avec des licornes qui défèquent des arc-en-ciel, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit beaucoup moins flippant.

----------


## FrousT

> Un mod avec des licornes qui défèquent des arc-en-ciel, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit beaucoup moins flippant.


Oui là c'est flippant... Imagine t'ouvre une porte et là.. BIM tu tombe sur Lee Tchii !!

----------


## Zerger

> Faut vraiment que je me le fasse, mais avec un mod sans monstres, je suis une flipette


Franchement, joues-y, il fait pas vraiment peur, y'a pas mal de canards peureux qui l'ont fini sans souci.

----------


## banditbandit

> Oui là c'est flippant... Imagine t'ouvre une porte et là.. BIM tu tombe sur Lee Tchii !!
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...f2b1398a27.gif


Et imagine qu'il soit partout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kelexel

*Full Throttle EE*

C'est sympa de se le refaire presque 20 ans plus tard! Visuellement c'est très beau, vraiment on retrouve bien ses marques, les énigmes pas difficiles (et les souvenirs refont surface rapidement). C'est l'occasion de tester en VO et... putain, c'est de la merde. Les doubleurs n'ont aucune envie d'y être, je vois pas d'autre explication, meme Mark Hamill est tout en retenu on s'emmerde. Le doubleur de Ben est dans le coma c'est certain, plus monocorde tu meurs, Mo pareil, la bande des putois idem, Corley aussi, merde, ce doublage de l'ennui. Vraiment la VF est plus expressive et rajoute bien plus de caractère aux perso, je pensais pas y voir un tel écart.

----------


## Nono

> Maintenant j'ai fini le jeu, le scénario est vraiment chouette quand même, et rien que pour ça je reste sur une bonne expérience au final. J'ai jamais ressenti autant de malaise et de dépression dans un jeu. Y'a pas mal de passage vraiment dérangeants.


Il y a pas mal de moments de solitude aussi. Tous les FPS solo depuis Unreal 1 nous proposent de parcourir des endroits inconnus sans rencontrer âme qui vive (Half-Life, Doom 3, FEAR, etc...). Pourtant SOMA les met tous par terre, sur ce sentiment d'être vraiment paumé, tout seul, morceau d'humanité témoin de la fin.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Franchement, joues-y, il fait pas vraiment peur, y'a pas mal de canards peureux qui l'ont fini sans souci.


Ouai je pense y passer à un moment, l'ambiance m’emballe vraiment ! ( mais je pense que je passerai quand même par le mod fillette  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kl4w

*Dawn of War 2*
C'est toujours aussi bon en terme de RTS bien stratégique, de par ses mécaniques qui te font partir avec 4 escouades maxi pour buter un million de mobs.
Par contre j'avais oublié à quel point les boss étaient pourris. Pas mal de ragequit dans le weekend du coup, même si j'ai relancé le jeu rapidement derrière pour montrer à ses Orks/Eldars/Tyranides qui est le patron.

J'espère que la campagne du 3 sera bonne !

----------


## pothi

> Il y a pas mal de moments de solitude aussi. Tous les FPS solo depuis Unreal 1 nous proposent de parcourir des endroits inconnus sans rencontrer âme qui vive (Half-Life, Doom 3, FEAR, etc...). Pourtant SOMA les met tous par terre, sur ce sentiment d'être vraiment paumé, tout seul, morceau d'humanité témoin de la fin.


J'avais commencé SOMA par procuration en regardant un pote y jouer et je doit avouer que le scenario m'avais bien bluffé. J'ai toujours envie de connaître la suite au point que j'hésite à me le prendre.

----------


## schouffy

Prends le il est énorme si t'aimes les walking sims narratifs et les ambiances oppressantes.

----------


## LeLiquid

Bon c'est pris pour ma part, il est à 9e sur steam aujourd'hui.

Vais tenter sans mod ( ça ne supprime pas les monstres, mais ça les fait ignorer le joueur) pour commencer.

----------


## Kelexel

> *Dawn of War 2*
> C'est toujours aussi bon en terme de RTS bien stratégique, de par ses mécaniques qui te font partir avec 4 escouades maxi pour buter un millions de mobs.
> Par contre j'avais oublié à quel point les boss étaient pourris. Pas mal de ragequit dans le weekend du coup, même si j'ai relancé le jeu rapidement derrière pour montrer à ses Orks/Eldars/Tyranides qui est le patron.
> 
> J'espère que la campagne du 3 sera bonne !


T'as choppé les extensions ? A tout hasard, si tu as rétribution, t'aurais pas des gros problèmes de son, genre au bout d'un moment, lorsque la mission dure longtemps, la musique se coupe, puise ce sera les bruitages et enfin un retour bureau bien sale ?

Sinon les boss, oui de la merde, t'es obligé de "tricher" en cherchant à quel moment l'IA restera a distance et tu passes un temps assez considérable a balancer des bombes pour le faire crever... le truc pénible..

----------


## Nono

> T'as choppé les extensions ? A tout hasard, si tu as rétribution, t'aurais pas des gros problèmes de son, genre au bout d'un moment, lorsque la mission dure longtemps, la musique se coupe, puise ce sera les bruitages et enfin un retour bureau bien sale ?


Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, essaie une de ces deux astuces :
- Sous Windows, dans ton périphériques de lecture son --> Propriétés --> Statistiques avancées --> Format par défaut : 24 bits, 44100 Hz (au lieu de 48000 généralement). Je crois que c'est ça qui m'avait sauvé.
- Baisse la qualité du son du jeu (je ne me souviens plus, mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas aussi dans les options du jeu une option à passer à 44100 Hz).

----------


## Kl4w

J'ai les extensions, mais je suis sur la campagne de base pour le moment, et pas de souci à noter de mon côté niveau audio.

----------


## Olima

Bon, je vais encore passer pour un snob râleur, mais après avoir bouclé Zelda ALBW sur 3DS, que j'ai trouvé très raté, je me suis lancé dans Paper Mario Sticker Stars et... j'ai le problème inverse : le jeu est magnifique, plein de petites trouvailles graphiques et de dialogues et séquences rogolottes, mais par contre, le gameplay m'emmerde profondément. Les combats, pour être plus précis, qui sont pour l'instant répétitifs à un point... Je sais pas quoi faire, je suis tiraillé entre l'envie de voir les super idées qu'ils auront développé dans chaque niveau, et la fatigue de devoir écraser 30 goombas de la même façon dans chaque stage en tour par tour  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

Je viens d'acheter le DLC Allemagne de Train Valley, et en le lançant je me rends compte qu'il est ajouté comme chapitre supplémentaire, du coup il faut avoir fini le jeu pour y accéder, or j'ai plus ma sauvegarde.

Bon c'est pas grave, je vais refinir le jeu.

----------


## Anonyme220825

En écoutant du Jean Ferrat, l'expérience doit être intéressante.

----------


## FrousT

> Je viens d'acheter le DLC Allemagne de Train Valley, et en le lançant je me rends compte qu'il est ajouté comme chapitre supplémentaire, du coup il faut avoir fini le jeu pour y accéder, or j'ai plus ma sauvegarde.
> 
> Bon c'est pas grave, je vais refinir le jeu.


Le début est pas trop dur ca va, par contre dès que t'arrive au Japon ça commence à être chaud  :Boom:

----------


## Sylvine

Je l'avais déjà fini à 100%.  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

*Tomb Raider Anniversary*

Après Legend, grosse claque. Moins (pas) de blabla, maniabilité précise, et SURTOUT, un excellent level design, avec des embranchements, des trousses de soin et des munitions planquées un peu partout, des énigmes où il faut observer et réfléchir, bref, la possibilité de se promener, de se perdre, et pour moi c'est ça la grande force de la franchise, le "truc" qu'on a perdu avec les derniers TR.

En fait, comparé à Anniversary, c'est de la grosse merde Legend, enfin, c'est vraiment du fast-food plutôt. Agréable mais tellement vide... 

Square, refaite moi la même chose avec Tomb Raider 2, et je signe direct  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Legend est quand même la résurrection de la licence qui était tombée très bas, Anniversary part de cette base.

Pour TR2 :



A voir si ça sort à jour, c'est fait par un mec seul.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui c'est vrai, faut que je me le note quelque part ce remake.

Sinon ouais, j'ai conscience que Legend était essentiel pour que reparte la série. Mais j'ai vraiment senti, en enchainant Anniversary directement après, qu'au final il manque ce qui faisait le génie des premier Tomb Raider: un vrai putain de level design, et une grosse immersion. Legend, c'est un peu le Expandables de la licence, alors que limite, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Dark Souls 1 avec Anniversary.

J'ai hâte de voir ce que donne Underworld, mais s'il est plus comme Legend je ne pense pas aller jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Vu qu'on en parle ici aussi je me reposte depuis l'autre topic:




> Tu l'as fait sur PC ? Si oui, t'as joué à la pire version du jeu et de loin, ce qui est plutôt dommage parce que sur consoles il tient encore assez bien la route graphiquement et ne souffre pas des innombrables bugs graphiques, de collision et autres qui plombent la version PC. J'ai essayé d'y rejouer récemment parce que j'ai pas d'autre version sous la main et je me disais que ça passerait mais j'ai abandonné assez rapidement.


Dans une moindre mesure c'est également vrai pour les versions PC des deux autres épisodes. Anniversary et Underworld sont plutôt propres (Et graphiquement je dirais même que Underworld est encore au top) mais Anniversary c'est un portage direct de la version PS2 et même Underworld a quelques effets mineurs en moins.

Du coup pour qui veut se refaire la trilogie Legend, je recommande de prendre la HD collection sur PS3:



C'est la version la mieux finie, la plus récente et la plus jolie des trois jeux. (Même rendu que sur Xbox 360 mais avec une meilleure résolution)

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai hâte de voir ce que donne Underworld, mais s'il est plus comme Legend je ne pense pas aller jusqu'au bout.


C'est à mi-chemin je dirais, mais le bon graphique est un plus indéniable.




> mais Anniversary c'est un portage direct de la version PS2


Ouais, j'ai pas compris pourquoi Anniversary n'avait pas l'option "next gen" qu'avait Legend.
Peut-être à cause des soucis causés par ce réglage justement.

----------


## Supergounou

Il est très joli aussi Anniversary. J'ai fait la rencontre du 

Spoiler Alert! 


T-Rex

 tout à l'heure, en arrivant dans la clairière j'étais tout "waaahou". Bon, vu que c'est un passage fort du jeu, j'imagine que les devs ont mis la max à cet endroit, mais quand même, la comparaison avec Legend fait mal à ce dernier, alors que seulement 1 an (?) les sépare.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, j'ai pas compris pourquoi Anniversary n'avait pas l'option "next gen" qu'avait Legend.
> Peut-être à cause des soucis causés par ce réglage justement.


Comme je le disais à nAKAZZ, l'option j'ai dû la virer rapidement sur Legend, ça faisait planter mon jeu. Et même avec, je trouve Anniversary plus joli pour le moment (Legend ne m'a pas gêné graphiquement cela-dit, comme je l'ai indiqué sur l'autre topic, mais bon, je ne porte pas beaucoup d'attention aux graphismes en général).

----------


## Sylvine

> Il est très joli aussi Anniversary.


N’exagérons pas, même pour l'époque il était un peu en retard techniquement.

----------


## Zerger

Résoudre les puzzles de *The Witness* me donne pas l'impression d'être plus intelligent, mais le mec qui a pensé à tout ça, lui, l'est vachement!  ::wub:: 
Pt'ain, ca fourmille d'idées, ca se renouvelle en permanence, et le contenu semble énorme. Un vrai régal !!

----------


## Supergounou

> N’exagérons pas, même pour l'époque il était un peu en retard techniquement.


C'est dans ce genre de cas que je remarque que je suis trop nul en technique  ::unsure:: 

C'est la faute aux indés, salauds!

----------


## Sylvine

Tant mieux, tu appréciera d'autant plus les graphismes d'Underworld.

----------


## schouffy

joli != techniquement pointu.

----------


## Supergounou

Là dessus je ne peux qu'approuver. Mais ce serait bien tout de même que j'arrive à être objectif sur ce point, genre dire "c'est joli mais à la ramasse techniquement".

----------


## Momock

Bah, on s'en fout, non?

----------


## Supergounou

Vous peut-être, mais pas moi  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

*Uncharted 4*

C'est beau, c'est bien doublé, superbement animé, intéressant mais comme les 3 épisodes précédents c'est toujours pas super passionnant à jouer. J'ai même mis la difficulté au minimum pour ne pas trainer sur les séquences d'action osef.


*Of Orcs and Men*

Pour l'instant ça me plait mais le level design est juste nul à chier : des couloirs dans des instances auxquelles on accède via un "hub" central, j'espère que ça change après mais je suis pas optimiste. Mais malgré ça c'est assez sympa à jouer. Les deux persos sont intéressants et le scenar' se laisse suivre tranquillement.

----------


## Baalim

> Là dessus je ne peux qu'approuver. Mais ce serait bien tout de même que j'arrive à être objectif sur ce point, genre dire "c'est joli mais à la ramasse techniquement".


Nier automata & Zelda approve this message

----------


## pipoop

> *Uncharted 4*
> 
> C'est beau, c'est bien doublé, superbement animé, intéressant mais comme les 3 épisodes précédents c'est toujours pas super passionnant à jouer. J'ai même mis la difficulté au minimum pour ne pas trainer sur les séquences d'action osef.
> 
> 
> *Of Orcs and Men*
> 
> Pour l'instant ça me plait mais le level design est juste nul à chier : des couloirs dans des instances auxquelles on accède via un "hub" central, j'espère que ça change après mais je suis pas optimiste. Mais malgré ça c'est assez sympa à jouer. Les deux persos sont intéressants et le scenar' se laisse suivre tranquillement.


Non pour orc and men ca va rester des couloirs tout le long, par contre le scenar rattrape pas a mon avis

----------


## Pifou

Pour les *TR*, je préfère trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès largement *Legend*, *Anniversary* et *Underworld* aux derniers opus.
C'est simple, j'ai désinstallé les deux derniers, alors que je conserve les autres, et je refais des run de temps à autres.
Par contre, sur *Anniversary*, j'en chie encore plus sur le dernier niveau que sur la version PSX, j'arrive pas à passer l'ascension vers Natla.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour les *TR*, je préfère trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès largement *Legend*, *Anniversary* et *Underworld* aux derniers opus.


Tain, t'es un rebelle d'avoir un avis aussi marginal.  ::o:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Vu que TR 2013 et Rise of the Tomb Raider ont été acclamés c'est plutôt un avis marginal que celui qui met la trilogie Legend au dessus, oui.

----------


## Sylvine

Sur l'internet sans doute, par contre sur ce forum sûrement pas, si tu dis que t'as aimé les dernier TR des mecs vont traquer ton adresse IP et venir tuer ta famille (ce qui est normal, c'est vrai qu'ils sont pas terribles).

Comme Vanquish à l'envers un peu.  ::trollface::

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai aimé les deux derniers TR.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui mais toi on a bien compris que tu avais des goûts _particuliers_.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Mes goûts pourront être considéré comme _particuliers_ le jour où je dirais " Resident Evil 5 est un bon jeu "

----------


## Raoulospoko

C'est moi ou Steam ni fonctionne pas la de suite ??

----------


## SuicideSnake

> C'est moi ou Steam ni fonctionne pas la de suite ??


Kamoulox.

(Mais sinon, Steam fonctionne)

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bizarre, le courant a sauté genre le temps que la lumière clignote et depuis Steam, Origin et Windows defender ne fonctionnent plus...

----------


## Narushima

> C'est moi ou Steam ni fonctionne pas la de suite ??


Pour tes interrogations futures : https://steamstat.us/

----------


## Pifou

> Tain, t'es un rebelle d'avoir un avis aussi marginal.


Rebelle, non, avis marginal possible.

*Uncharted* n'aurai jamais existé, *TR* et *Rise* seraient fabuleux, mais n'ayant pas accroché à Uncharted, ça ne changerait pas grand chose pour moi.

Ce qui me manque sur les derniers, ce sont les tombeaux à explorer. Les anciens, ce n'était que ça, sur les derniers, c'est réduit à peu de chagrin.
Le côté TPS, ya d'autres jeux qui font beaucoup mieux.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai bien aimé les deux "séries".

Perso, j'ai bien aimé les deux derniers, Rise of the Tomb Raider étant je trouve une belle amélioration sur le précédent (niveau gameplay, sans révolutionner les mécanismes, ils avaient quand même bien peaufiné le tout et on a eu droit à des tombeaux plus réussis).
Pour la trilogie précédente, j'ai préféré Legend > Underworld > Anniversary. Faudrait peut-être que je me refasse Anniversary à l'occasion.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Pour tes interrogations futures : https://steamstat.us/


C'est la box qui merdé de façon originale !! Internet fonctionner mais impossible de me connecter a quoi que ce soit...
Redémarrage et tout va bien ! Merci pour le lien !

----------


## Clydopathe

C'était une passe globale d'orange d'ailleurs.

----------


## pothi

La dernière fois que j'ai joué à un Tomb Raider j'avais 12ans depuis j'y ait plus touché et je m'en porte pas plus mal (bon je ment un peu j'ai finit le Tomb Raider GO)


Bon sinon suite à mes multiples échecs pour la quête du trône nucléaire et mes envies de rogue like. J'ai installé *Crypt of the Necrodancer* et c'est un vrai petit bijou ce jeu!
Pas forcement tres facile d'avoir le rythme au début et la connaissance des monstres aide bien. Je progresse! J'ai même finit la première zone  :B): 
Pas encore trop essayé de mettre mes musiques persos dessus mais la BO me plait bien.

Bref je recommande vraiment  :;):

----------


## Zerger

> Suite à mes multiples échecs pour la quête du trône nucléaire et mes envies de rogue like. J'ai installé *Crypt of the Necrodancer* et c'est un vrai petit bijou ce jeu!


Comment te dire.... ca sera pas forcément plus simple que Nuclear Throne  ::P:

----------


## pothi

> Comment te dire.... ca sera pas forcément plus simple que Nuclear Throne


Ouais mais j'ai plus l'impression de progresser au moins. Alors que nuclear throne je stagne. j'ai battu les deux premiers boss mais la suite est tout simplement démentielle.

----------


## Thelann

Je continue en ce moment mon pelerinage sur PS2.

D´abord *Tenchu: La colère Divine* et *Tenchu: Fatal shadows*. Si à l´époque j´avais une préférence nostalgique pour le premier, aujourd´hui il est flagrant à quel point le second lui est supérieur. Level design plus inspiré, graphismes plus travaillés, difficulté au rendez-vous, palette de mouvement complètte (on peut bouger les cadavres, à l´époque c´était nouveau), gameplay bien plus efficace (toutes les techniques speciales ont une utilité, les deux persos sont bien marqués l´un par rapport à l´autre). Seul bémol, le style de narration en mini épisodes qui tranche un peu avec l´ambiance Japon médieval.

L´autre petit bijou du moment, c´est *Okami*. Bah putain, ce jeu mets à terre tous les Zeldas que j´ai pu croiser jusque maintenant. Le style graphique est grandiose, le gampelay précis, le coup du pinceau est excellent...même la narration se paye le luxe de faire sourrir par moments. Bref, ça vaut le coup de rebrancher sa vieille console rien que pour ça. 

Bon pour pas que mon Pc se sente délaisser je lance Tropico 4 de temps à autres. Je connaissais pas la série, je la trouve à l´usage plus agréable qu´un anno par exemple. La planification de l´île en trois phases (agriculture-->industrie-->tourisme) est plus "organique" que celle d´Anno et ses patterns à respecter à la lettre. Et l´humour fait souvent mouche, petit plus bien agréable.

----------


## Zerger

> Ouais mais j'ai plus l'impression de progresser au moins. Alors que nuclear throne je stagne. j'ai battu les deux premiers boss mais la suite est tout simplement démentielle.


Le souci c'est le troisieme boss, Lil'Hunter. Si tu le bats, tu es en mesure d'arriver au trone et le buter. Mais faut réussir à le passer

----------


## Nono

> J'ai hâte de voir ce que donne Underworld, mais s'il est plus comme Legend je ne pense pas aller jusqu'au bout.


Alors euh, oui et non. Déjà, il n'y a pas les courses poursuites, les scènes en milieu urbain / militaire, et tous ces trucs qui s'insèrent tellement mal dans la série (et dont je trouve le gameplay mal foutu).

On commence par un passage d'exploration aquatique pas raté, mais pas foufou non plus. Une tombe sous-marine dont je dirais sobrement que "j'ai connu mieux". Et ensuite, il y a un niveau 100% bourrin dans un navire moderne, très dispensable. Donc le début est "mouaif".

Mais après, les phases de grimpette, d'explorations de tombes et autres vestiges s'enchaînent avec bonheur. Cela place selon moi *Underworld* deuxième, après Anniversary et devant Legend.

----------


## Momock

Il faut jouer à Underworld pour le Nigeria (meilleur temple ever dans un TR, selon certains) et pour voir ce qu'ils ont essayé de faire avec le Mexique. Le dernier quart est par contre complètement râté, genre y'avait plus le temps de faire de vrais niveaux, ni de débugguer, ni de rien quoi, une cata.

----------


## Supergounou

J'en prends bonne note messieurs  :;): 

Vous en aurez mon avis à un moment à un autre sur le topic qui reflétera le mieux mon expérience.

----------


## akaraziel

> L´autre petit bijou du moment, c´est Okami. Bah putain, ce jeu mets à terre tous les Zeldas que j´ai pu croiser jusque maintenant. Le style graphique est grandiose, le gampelay précis, le coup du pinceau est excellent...même la narration se paye le luxe de faire sourrir par moments. Bref, ça vaut le coup de rebrancher sa vieille console rien que pour ça.


A l'époque je m'étais fait limite insulter pour avoir écrit ça.  ::P: 
Mais ouais, Okami ça tue.  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

Okami  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

Carrément. Amaterasu  ::'(:

----------


## Euklif

Ouais, mais Zelda, ben c'est mieux quand même  :Halmet: .

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai tâté un peu *Outlast 2*

C'est très mauvais, je pense pas que je ne vais pas le terminer. L'ambiance m'accrochait bien au début mais on traverse juste une suite de couloir avec de la surenchère de gore et de jumpscare, ça devient limite grand guignolesque et ça évacue tout le stress et la pression qu'aurait pu garder avoir le jeu. Le cache cache est assez pourri aussi, ça se résume beaucoup trop à mourir d'abord pour ensuite découvrir où se trouve la bonne planque.

Comparé à un Alien Isolation, le jeu ne vaut rien.

----------


## schouffy

Et comparé au 1 ?

----------


## Zerger

Ca vaut toujours rien comparé à Alien Isolation. Outlast, c'est juste un enchainement de scripts avec du gore. Au début, les courses poursuites font leur effet, puis après, les scripts deviennent trop évidents et le charme s'en va.

----------


## Cabfire

Tain Okami  ::wub:: , je me rappel encore du son insupportable de la petite puce  ::P:  

Bref, génial.

----------


## schouffy

ça ne vaut pas rien, c'est juste différent.
Moi le côté artificiel/cheaté d'Alien Isolation m'a bien soûlé par moments aussi.
Outlast c'est plus classique mais c'était pas mal fait. Le 2 est un peu plus ouvert apparemment, mais les reviews n'ont pas l'air top.

----------


## Cabfire

Outlast c'était la bonne durée. 
Alien Isolation après 12 climax et 4 impressions de fin tu commences à être un peu fatigué. Ceci dit, j'ai bien aimé les deux.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Et comparé au 1 ?


C'est en dessous
Et pourtant j'ai pas trouvé le premier très intéressant non plus.

----------


## Illynir

> Tain Okami , je me rappel encore du son insupportable de la petite puce  
> 
> Bref, génial.


Alors c'est très très con mais je n'ai jamais pu me faire à ce jeu à cause d'un seul truc: Le putain de doublage style machouillement fictif à la con à chaque dialogue. Putain ça m'insupporte à un point...

J'ai même cherché un moyen de les virer du jeu tellement ça me gonfle mais finalement j'ai juste abandonné le jeu. C'est con parce que je reconnais ses qualités en tant que jeu...  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Ma copine a laissé tombé Undertale à cause des bipbipbip des dialogues. Bon je me suis tâté à la jeter par la fenêtre, mais je l'ai gardée finalement

----------


## Illynir

Ah ouais j'aurais fait pareil du coup (Pour les bipbip, pas pour la meuf). C'était le cas aussi sur Golden Sun et surement un tas d'autres jeux mais sur Golden sun j'ai presque failli pleurer en voyant l'option pour les enlever dans le jeu.  :Bave:  ::cry:: 

C'était beau putain.

----------


## Blackogg

Si je me souviens bien dans Animal Crossing t'avais le choix entre plusieurs types de bruitages énervants  ::lol:: 

Bon après si tu joues à Animal Crossing, t'es normalement pas à un gimmick pénible près.

----------


## FrousT

Dans Nier: Automata tu peux changer les voix ou les ralentir/accélérer, c'est horrible  ::wacko:: 

Mais bon c'est indispensable quoi  ::wub::

----------


## Olima

Ca fait des mois que je fais régulièrement une partie de* Isaac* en essayant de battre le challenge "Ultra Hard". A chaque fois je plante deux trois essais, je fais du reroll pour essayer de choper un bon objet dès le début (souvent sans succès), ça me stresse et j'abandonne. Un jour je finirai cette extension, un jour. (et ils sortiront une nouvelle extension encore plus dure juste à ce moment là).

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais il est relou ce challenge, surtout à cause de toutes les curses. Voilà le meilleur conseil: évite de te faire toucher  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Ouais il est relou ce challenge, surtout à cause de toutes les curses. Voilà le meilleur conseil: évite de te faire toucher


J'en ai bien un autre en tête  ::siffle::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si je me souviens bien dans Animal Crossing t'avais le choix entre plusieurs types de bruitages énervants 
> 
> Bon après si tu joues à Animal Crossing, t'es normalement pas à un gimmick pénible près.


Tu peux choisir entre "yaourt", "machine à écrire" ou "silencieux", donc si les bruitages t'énervent, tu peux les désactiver. Et c'est très bien, Animal Crossing, pour passer le temps au lieu de vider ton backlog  :Emo:

----------


## Olima

> Ouais il est relou ce challenge, surtout à cause de toutes les curses. Voilà le meilleur conseil: évite de te faire toucher


J'y arrive pas je suis trop nerveux  ::(:

----------


## Pifou

> Ma copine a laissé tombé Undertale à cause des bipbipbip des dialogues. Bon je me suis tâté à la jeter par la fenêtre, mais je l'ai gardée finalement


T'aurais pas dû, c'est plus facile de trouver un(e) bon(ne) conjoint(e) qu'un bon jeu de nos jours.

----------


## Zerger

J'avais passé trop d'heures dessus pour la refund  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

En même temps, vu la qualité très relative d'Undertale, elle loupe pas grand chose.

----------


## Zerger

C'est le weekend, je reste calme, je suis au-dessus de tout ça.

----------


## Haelnak

> En même temps, vu la qualité très relative d'Undertale, elle loupe pas grand chose.


Tu peux le dire que c'est à chier, personne ne va te frapper.

----------


## schouffy

Le retour en fanfare  :^_^:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu peux le dire que c'est à chier, personne ne va te frapper.


Les gens ne sont pas encore prêt pour voir la vérité, je préfère donc rester soft.

----------


## Canard WC

> C'est la box qui merdé de façon originale !! Internet fonctionner mais impossible de me connecter a quoi que ce soit...
> Redémarrage et tout va bien ! Merci pour le lien !


Cool ta life  ::siffle::

----------


## Haraban

Après avoir finit Lands of Lore 1 : Throne of Chaos, je tente *Lands of Lore 2 : Guardians of Destiny*.

Mais je pense que je vais abandonner comme un lâche, parce que c'est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment trop hideux. Autant Throne of Chaos a bien vieillit et se défend toujours, autant celui là c'est une boucherie sous tout rapport. Les phases en FMV sont ignobles, mal jouées, moches et les costumes sont risibles. Les déplacements sont une purge dans des niveaux taillées à la serpette, mais quand même en 3D (ils auraient du continuer avec le case par case). La bagarre est une blague ou on tente de viser à peu près vers l’ennemi sans trop savoir si on touchera ou non...
Je vais continuer encore un peu mais ça va surement finir dans les jeux que je vais laisser tomber.

----------


## akaraziel

Je viens de finir Of orcs and men, là je m'attaque à la saga Command & Conquer, plus particulièrement *Red Alert* ici.

J'ai bien évidemment déjà joué à la plupart des jeux de la saga, mais là j'avais envie de repartir de zéro en commençant par Red Alert pour suivre la timeline C&C (qui suit la victoire des soviets donc).
Bon c'est toujours aussi fun, simple et efficace, les musiques sont cool (hell march !  ::wub::  ), je joue avec la version de CnCnet donc dans une résolution correcte et je regrette juste de n'avoir les vidéos qu'en anglais et de devoir donc m'en passer alors que ça fait partie du charme de la saga (si quelqu'un a une astuce pour avoir les vidéos en français d'ailleurs...  :Mellow2:  ).
C'est parti pour pas mal d'heures de bonheur.  ::love::

----------


## dridrilamenace

Sword of Mana
Le plus beau j-rpg de la gba.
L'hisoire est poignante, même les méchants ont une histoire triste (dark lord  :Emo:  ) et c'est pas manichéen.

----------


## Sylvine

Essayé Star Conflict, un F2P de combats spatiaux.

Vite pris en main, bonnes sensation, la présentation est pas mal, mais c'est complétement sans intérêt.
En gros c'est CoD avec des vaisseaux.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je me suis lancé dans *Submerged*... entre les graphismes laids, mais vraiment laids, la narration minimaliste et la progression de type : vas chercher ci, vas chercher ça, j'en suis au début mais le soufflé est déjà retombé, faudra que je retrouve les cons qui ont hypé ce titre s'il ne décolle pas rapidement niveau narration/gameplay.

----------


## Anonyme220825

*BioShock Remastered*, parce qu'il y un mode de difficulté supplémentaire qui augmente encore les points de vie de tout les chrosômes et des Big Daddies. 

De bien belles soirées en perspectives.

----------


## pothi

J'ai commencé *Her story* hier. Ca a l'air vraiment sympa mais cette impression d'absence d'objectif et de progression a tendance à me frustrer. je sais pas vraiment quoi faire c'est quoi le but? voir toutes les vidéos? Rassembler les vidéo d'une même séquence? Trouver la vidéo ou elle avoue le meurtre? 

Pour le coup je me sens un peu paumé.

----------


## Illynir

J'ai pas joué au jeu mais j'imagine que ton but c'est de retracer l'histoire complète et d'essayer de comprendre si elle ment ou pas.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai commencé *Her story* hier. Ca a l'air vraiment sympa mais cette impression d'absence d'objectif et de progression a tendance à me frustrer. je sais pas vraiment quoi faire c'est quoi le but? voir toutes les vidéos? Rassembler les vidéo d'une même séquence? Trouver la vidéo ou elle avoue le meurtre? 
> 
> Pour le coup je me sens un peu paumé.


Le but, c'est de savoir ce qui c'est passé mais le jeu ne te dira jamais quand tu auras tout les éléments et il te dira jamais que l'objectif est accompli ou autre truc du genre, c'est toi qui décide quand tu as terminé.

----------


## pothi

> Le but, c'est de savoir ce qui c'est passé mais le jeu ne te dira jamais quand tu auras tout les éléments et il te dira jamais que l'objectif est accompli ou autre truc du genre, c'est toi qui décide quand tu as terminé.


Ok merci du coup ça me motive un peu moins pour le finir. Bon après sur mobile dans le tram ça reste sympathique.

----------


## Zerger

Après, en fonction des mots-clefs que tu tapes, tu peux très vite comprendre l'histoire.
A savoir qu'à partir d'un certain moment, le jeu te demandera si tu as fini. Si tu répond oui, il te filera un mot clef qui permet de parcourir toutes les vidéos.

----------


## Big Bear

Et à savoir qu'il y a des incohérences dans l'histoire. On passe d'un registre au début du jeu à un autre tout le reste du jeu. Et que la fin de l'histoire n'est pas crédible. Je me demande si en récit homogène l'histoire serait cohérente, et que donc les morceaux de vidéos ne visent pas à cacher une histoire bancale.

Sinon, c'est un jeu intéressant, un jeu d'imagination et de reconstitution mentale comme Gone Home. Moi j'aime.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai adoré y jouer avec des amis, on s'expliquait nos théories et on jouait aux détectives. C'était cool.

----------


## Zerger

Ah pas bête, j'avoue qu'à plusieurs ca doit être fun et surtout un bon moyen de s'emmeler les pinceaux  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Ok merci du coup ça me motive un peu moins pour le finir. Bon après sur mobile dans le tram ça reste sympathique.


Ben concernant l'histoire, on peut dire en vrac que "les apparences sont trompeuses", ou "le coupable n'est pas celui qu'on croit" ou encore "bien mal a qui ne saurait savoir".
Enfin bref, c'est loin d'être aussi bateau que ça en a l'air au début. Trouver le coupable est effectivement l'objectif et le cheminement pour y arriver est assez génial, concernant ce jeu.

----------


## pothi

C'est cool là vous m'avez bien remotivé merci à tous  :;):  
Du coup je sais pas quand mais je le finirais
 :^_^:

----------


## Big Bear

Sur Her Story:



Spoiler Alert! 


La femme a quand même mis un coup de couteau au mec parce que celui-ci l'avait giflé. Oui, c'est mal de taper sa femme, mais on parle pas d'un petit coup de couteau d'autodéfense là (et même dans ce cas, leur relation est de type cas social), on parle du coup de couteau qui tue en un coup.

 Il n'y a que moi qui trouve ça bizarre ? 

Et pareil pour le début,

Spoiler Alert! 


avec l'histoire de fantômes jumelles, et de l'infirmière qui la garde enfermée pendant des années: dans la suite du jeu, on quitte le registre fantastique du début . Mais alors pourquoi ce récit fantastique au début ? on dirait que les développeurs n'ont pas su choisir le type de récit, et que dans le doute, ils ont mis les deux. 

  ::huh::  Du coup, c'est pas cohérent, il n'y a pas de liens entre les deux registres.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Mais tu dis n'importe quoi Big Bear, c'est incroyable.

----------


## schouffy

C'est vrai qu'il y avait quelques amorces dans Her Story qui ne débouchaient sur rien. Je crois qu'à l'époque ça m'avait fait tiquer.

----------


## Zerger

Non mais là Big Bear raconte volontairement n'importe quoi.... ou a des gros soucis avec l'anglais

----------


## Euklif

Vu comme ça a l'air nul Her Story, vous pourriez au moins détailler sur le pourquoi il dirait du caca  ::unsure:: .

Et perso, je joue à *Battle Princess Arcadia*.
Ca à la gueule d'un jeu flash mais c'est rigolo. Rigolo genre il y a de l'humour et rigolo genre ça se joue bien. J'adore le principe de bataille en srolling 2D. C'est la merde à expliquer donc on va faire simple : 
- y a des phases de pur Beat Them All (oui  :Cafe2: ) par équipe de 3. Dommage que les niveaux ou le bestiaire ne soient pas plus inspirés d'ailleurs dans ces moments là. Heureusement que les 10 personnages, assez différent à jouer, permet de compenser quand même.
- y a des phases où on doit donner des ordres comme un général en même temps qu'on tatane d'autres laquais/généraux.
- y a des phases où des soldats affiliés à un des héros nous prête main forte pour des gros streumons (comme des boss).

C'est un peu compliqué de faire attention à tout -surtout pour le 2e type de mission  :Bave: - alors qu'on est dans du gameplay relativement "nerveux" mais c'est un concept que j'aime beaucoup et que j'adorerai retrouver à l'occaz' (si ça existe déjà, j'suis pas au courant ^^).

Bref, j'ai énormément d'affection pour ce petit jeu que je me retrouve à poncer plus que de raison. A tel point que je me surprends à grinder comme un porc -volontairement- alors que je déteste ça d'habitude parce que j'ai peur d'en finir trop rapidement avec lui. Mais je suis en train de me buter tout le challenge du coup. Que de dilemme  :Emo: .

----------


## Big Bear

Je veux bien que vous m'expliquiez pour Her Story, oui.

J'ai compris qu'au début, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il y avait deux jumelles physiquement distinctes, dont l'une vivait de l'autre côté de la rue, chez la voisine (qui était aussi la sage-femme les ayant mises au monde). Puis, qu'elle a traversé la rue et a rejoint sa jumelle, et a vécu plusieurs années dans le grenier sans que personne la remarque, sauf sa soeur. J'en ai déduit que c'était un esprit jumeau, un fantôme, donc registre du fantastique, pas du psychologique. 
Dans la suite du jeu, on quitte complètement le registre fantastique pour du pur psychologique (dédoublement de personnalité). Là, je considère que c'est une magouille des développeurs qui maitrisent mal leur récit, et ne savent pas sur quel pied danser. Le récit parcellaire du jeu confirme d'ailleurs ce que je pense: l'histoire racontée de manière homogène semble incohérente.



Autre truc bizarre:

Spoiler Alert! 


 le meurtre. Le mec s'est fait trancher la gorge quand-même, pour une gifle. Et l'excuse de la femme est que c'est de l'auto-défense et pour protéger son double. C'est un peu radical non ? Et on ne tue pas un être humain comme ça, il faut y aller pour détruire une si belle machinerie.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Je veux bien que vous m'expliquiez pour Her Story, oui.
> 
> J'ai compris qu'au début, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il y avait deux jumelles physiquement distinctes, dont l'une vivait de l'autre côté de la rue, chez la voisine (qui était aussi la sage-femme les ayant mises au monde). Puis, qu'elle a traversé la rue et a rejoint sa jumelle, et a vécu plusieurs années dans le grenier sans que personne la remarque, sauf sa soeur. J'en ai déduit que c'était un esprit jumeau, un fantôme, donc registre du fantastique, pas du psychologique. 
> Dans la suite du jeu, on quitte complètement le registre fantastique pour du pur psychologique (dédoublement de personnalité). Là, je considère que c'est une magouille des développeurs qui maitrisent mal leur récit, et ne savent pas sur quel pied danser. Le récit parcellaire du jeu confirme d'ailleurs ce que je pense: l'histoire racontée de manière homogène semble incohérente.
> ...


Bah déjà, y a pas d'histoire confirmée et validée, y a surtout deux grosses théories 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Dédoublement de personalité ou jumelle, moi je pense plutôt pour le dédoublement par rapport à certains éléments)

 mais à aucun moment ça ne met en scène du surnaturel  ::huh:: 




> Vu comme ça a l'air nul Her Story, vous pourriez au moins détailler sur le pourquoi il dirait du caca


C'est toi qui est nul  :tired:

----------


## Big Bear

[QUOTE=SuicideSnake;10838674]Bah déjà, y a pas d'histoire confirmée et validée, y a surtout deux grosses théories 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Dédoublement de personalité ou jumelle, moi je pense plutôt pour le dédoublement par rapport à certains éléments) mais à aucun moment ça ne met en scène du surnaturel  ::huh:: 






Spoiler Alert! 


L'infirmière est censée avoir kidnappé une des deux. Donc, c'est deux enfants, deux corps. En plus, l'infirmière peut les distinguer. Mais ensuite, il est suggéré que c'est une histoire de fantôme du grenier qui quitte la maison de l'infirmière quand celle-ci meurt. Et enfin, le jeu suggère ensuite que non, c'est du dédoublement de personnalité. J'y vois une légère arnaque du récit là.
En plus, pendant tout le jeu, il y a des espèces de manifestations fantomatiques dans la salle de l'ordinateur.

----------


## pothi

> Vu comme ça a l'air nul Her Story, vous pourriez au moins détailler sur le pourquoi il dirait du caca .


Vu les réactions suite à mon message qui ont été nombreuses pour venir défendre ce petit jeu d'aventure. C'est surement pas si nul  :^_^: 

C'est clairement un peu perturbant de se retrouver livré à soi-même dans un jeu mais justement ça fait aussi son originalité.

----------


## Euklif

Ho, être livré à moi même ne me fait pas peur. Puis c'était un petit troll facile  ::): .
Mais j'avoue que de loin, le jeu d'acteur me parait un peu trop mauvais pour moi. Pour un truc qui mise presque tout dessus, ça ne me tente absolument pas. Je préfère encore un truc purement textuel ou avec des images fixes à la j'rpg du pauvre pour suivre une histoire sans m'en faire sortir par la première voix/tête venue.

Fin bon, dans Battle Princess Arcadia, le roi du royaume est un canard qui se fait épauler par une lesbienne extrémiste qui aime se prendre la tête avec l'adjoint voleurs de sous-vêtement du coin. Et c'est beaucoup plus priceless que votre truc  :Halmet: .

----------


## Zerger

> Bah déjà, y a pas d'histoire confirmée et validée, y a surtout deux grosses théories


Pour le coup, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ce sont bien des jumelles, l'une a un tatouage au bras et l'autre non

----------


## thoam32

> Vu comme ça a l'air nul Her Story, vous pourriez au moins détailler sur le pourquoi il dirait du caca .
> 
> Et perso, je joue à *Battle Princess Arcadia*.
> Ca à la gueule d'un jeu flash mais c'est rigolo. Rigolo genre il y a de l'humour et rigolo genre ça se joue bien. J'adore le principe de bataille en srolling 2D. C'est la merde à expliquer donc on va faire simple : 
> - y a des phases de pur Beat Them All (oui ) par équipe de 3. Dommage que les niveaux ou le bestiaire ne soient pas plus inspirés d'ailleurs dans ces moments là. Heureusement que les 10 personnages, assez différent à jouer, permet de compenser quand même.
> - y a des phases où on doit donner des ordres comme un général en même temps qu'on tatane d'autres laquais/généraux.
> - y a des phases où des soldats affiliés à un des héros nous prête main forte pour des gros streumons (comme des boss).
> 
> C'est un peu compliqué de faire attention à tout -surtout pour le 2e type de mission - alors qu'on est dans du gameplay relativement "nerveux" mais c'est un concept que j'aime beaucoup et que j'adorerai retrouver à l'occaz' (si ça existe déjà, j'suis pas au courant ^^).
> ...


Non mais ça suffit ! Après Lost Dimension, maintenant mon Battle of Arcadias ! Tu vas arrêter de voler mes jeux !  :nawak: 

Non y a quand même de quoi s'occuper dans le jeu (et il y a même un post game ^^) donc fais toi plaisir et toute façon grinder devient vite nécessaire (dans une certaine mesure). Moi je l'ai bien aimé, même si je trouve l'ergonomie douteuse (ce putain de switch de roues objets / commandements --'). Et il a pas la gueule d'un jeu flash, il est tout mignon !
Enfin après celui là, c'est fini tu arrêtes de voler mes jeux, va jouer à autre chose !  ::P: 


Sinon pour pas être HS, en ce moment je joue sur Vita à deux jeux surtout à savoir Steins Gate (parce que tout le monde arrête pas d'en parler comme si c'était la 8ème merveille du monde !) mais j'ai pas assez avancé pour donner un avis dessus ^^ Et aussi à Rose in a Twilight parce que j'avais bien aimé Firefly, la DA est toujours aussi cool et le maniement du personnage est plus agréable !  Bon j'émettrais plus de réserves sur le système de checkpoint ^^

----------


## sebarnolds

Oui, personnellement, je viens de finir *Her Story* et les vidéos que j'ai vues (~70% des vidéos du jeu) me font clairement comprendre que 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce sont des jumelles

. Voilà ce qu'il en est ressorti : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Elles échangeaient de place régulièrement et avaient défini des règles. Une des deux a brisé les règles en couchant avec Simon, son futur mari. L'autre a fini par partir, mais plus tard a couché avec le mari. Il y a eu un jour une dispute, un miroir cassé et un geste d'auto-défense peu inspiré avec un morceau du miroir qui a entrainé la mort de Simon. Elles ont décidé que le bébé était la priorité et ont tenté de dissimuler la mort.

.

Perso, que ça soit ça ou pas, je m'en fiche. Je n'ai rien repéré de franchement contradictoire et j'ai beaucoup apprécié le jeu. Pour la fin du jeu, à un moment un symbole 

Spoiler Alert! 


"chit / chat" un un truc du genre

 apparait, mais il est facile à louper selon l'emplacement des fenêtres. Tu n'es pas obligé de "finir" le jeu directement, tu peux continuer à essayer de trouver d'autres vidéos.

Au passage, je remercie Ruvon qui m'a offert le jeu via cpcgifts.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

4ieme (ou 5ieme j'ai franchement arrêté de compter) run sur Modern Warfare 3. Je trouve ce solo vraiment grandiose putain. Chaque niveau est magistral et apporte généralement une conclusion géniale (même si en général il est question de s'échapper), les scripts sont réglés comme du papier à musique, la musique épique comme il faut, le délire du scénario part très loin mais est en même temps super intéressant à suivre. Niveau gameplay, oue par contre, j'avoue que je commence à ressentir une certaine lassitude à force de refaire mes modern warfare en boucle.

Le rythme des missions est aussi bien étudié, que ca soit leur enchaînement, ou même à l'intérieur de chaque niveau, avec plusieurs types de gameplay.


Mais j'y reviens toujours avec un tel plaisir. Y'a vraiment eu un truc qui a merdé après cet épisode, je n'ai jamais retouché le solo des suites (Ghosts, AW et les Black Ops,...)

----------


## schouffy

C'est marrant, je l'ai fini hier soir aussi, et je trouve que c'est le moins bon des Modern Warfare, peut-être le fait que j'ai quasiment enchaîné les 3 n'a pas aidé.
La mise en scène est vraiment cool mais il n'y a presque plus rien d'original (sauf quelques séquences au début genre l'avion, et la toute fin avec les armures), le reste n'est que resucée du 1 ou du 2. Les musiques sont moins marquantes également. Certaines séquences sont trop longues ou trop semblables à celles qui les entourent (donc même ressenti de longueur).
ça reste un moment sympa.

Les Black Ops sont faits par des tâcherons, Advanced et Infinite m'intéressent mais je vais attendre quelques mois/années avant d'y toucher  :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Yes, il se traîne une réputation de resucée du second, notamment les missions de type "infiltration" (où il suffit de suivre le PNJ mais c'est tellement bien amené que l'illusion marche chez moi), mais au final, il apporte pas mal de trucs originaux.

La mission dans l'avion par exemple, la mission où on va capturer Warabee, avec le début en mode "America Fuck Yeah" et la fin en mode "on rentre chez nous la queue entre les jambes tellement on a fait les marioles", tout le passage avec les SAS, qui est vraiment ultra maîtrisé niveau rythme.

Sur MW2, il y a des missions clairement pénibles (toute la partie dans les Favelas, où on se fait allumer de partout sans rien pouvoir faire), là chaque mission a été un plaisir pour l'instant.

A aucun moment je me suis dit "oh merde c'est vrai y'a ce passage" mais j'étais plutôt en mode "oh putain c'est vrai que y'a cette mission, yeahhh avec le passage dans le parking j'avais oublié!"

Pour la suite, j'ai enchainé Black Ops2 et Advanced Warfare, et je serais bien incapable de faire la différence entre les deux, j'ai des souvenirs spécifiques de missions, mais impossible de savoir à quel opus elles appartiennent ><

----------


## Clear_strelok

Protip: Tout ce qui est sorti après Modern Warfare 2 est abominable et il faut l'éviter comme la peste. Sauf Black Ops. C'est un mauvais jeu mais il y a des moments assez surréalistes où on se rend compte que Treyarch est à deux doigts d'avoir mis en scène une histoire intéressante, et l'ambiance ainsi que l'esthétique sont vraiment racées.

C'est aussi le second (et dernier) Call of Duty qui profite des compositions géniales de Sean Murray:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est aussi le second (et dernier) Call of Duty qui profite des compositions géniales de Sean Murray


Après il avait plus trop le temps à cause de No Man's Sky.

----------


## schouffy

Insultez moi si vous voulez mais j'ai une nette préférence pour le style bien épique de Hans Zimmer.

----------


## Goji

*Legend of Grimrock 2*: princes of pale moon, un petit scénar du workshop pas mal du tout.
J'avais apprécié le scénario original mais sur la fin ça devenait vraiment trop ardu, j'avais continué pour le gameplay et la permanente madeleine de Proust (je suis un vieux qui a poncé Dungeon Master) pour finalement laisser tomber avant la fin.
Ici l'histoire est bien racontée et les épreuves pas trop difficiles mais bien trouvées, un bon rythme de récompenses et une durée suffisante.
Ça me donne envie de faire d'autres scénario en espérant ne pas avoir fait le meilleur en premier.

----------


## Sylvine

> Insultez moi si vous voulez


Connard.

----------


## pothi

> Insultez moi si vous voulez mais j'ai une nette préférence pour le style bien épique de Hans Zimmer.


En même temps c'est un peu le compositeur le plus demandé à Hollywood ces derniers temps. J'ai vraiment adoré les ambiances musicales des films sur lesquels il a travaillés.

----------


## KaiN34

Quitte à refaire de vieux FPS solo autant rejouer à Project IGI (oui ça date et c'est moche) mais c'est très sympa.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ouais enfin, c'est pas trop le même type de FPS solo.

C'est un peu comme si tu conseillais de regarder Ex Machina à un type qui est en train de revoir les Transformers.

----------


## KaiN34

Ba ça reste 2 FPS de guerre avec armes "réalistes" (sous entendu pas de railgun ou autre) c'est quand même pas devenu un FPS sur rail CoD ?  :Emo:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Oui enfin y en a un où tu es à la frontière du jeu d'infiltration et où tu meurs en 3 balles et l'autre où c'est des explosions à foison et du bourrinage quasi constant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais enfin, c'est pas trop le même type de FPS solo.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si tu conseillais de regarder Ex Machina à un type qui est en train de revoir les Transformers.


Pareil, j'ai du mal à voir la ressemblance, à la rigueur on peut conseiller la série des Metro (même si ya quand même légèrement moins d'hélicoptères qui s'écrasent dans ce dernier) au niveau FPS Solo ultra scripté.


D'ailleurs, s'il y a des canards motivés par les missions coop sur MW3 (voir même le mode survie auquel je n'ai pas trop touché), sachez que je suis disponible (on ne sait jamais)

----------


## Euklif

> Non mais ça suffit ! Après Lost Dimension, maintenant mon Battle of Arcadias ! Tu vas arrêter de voler mes jeux !


Faudrait déjà que tu en cause pour ça.
D'ailleurs c'est marrant parce que j'ai justement demandé conseil lors de la dernière promo de Steins Gate sur le fofo et que c'est du coup mon prochain jeu  ::P: . 
Enfin, après Battle Princess et *Strider* que je fais en parallèle (du metroidvania relativement nerveux pour ceux que ça intéresse. Le level design est juste pas hyper torturé (plus proche d'un Other M ou d'un Guacamelee que d'un Super Metroid) mais reste très sympa. C'est juste dommage que la carte donne trop d'info malgré le brouillard de guerre...

----------


## Nephizz

> D'ailleurs c'est marrant parce que j'ai justement demandé conseil lors de la dernière promo de Steins Gate sur le fofo et que c'est du coup mon prochain jeu .


Une sage décision. Si ça te plaît tu pourras toujours enchaîner sur la suite sortie il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Baalim

> Une sage décision. Si ça te plaît tu pourras toujours enchaîner sur la suite sortie il y a quelques mois.


Un rien inférieure au premier opus mais toujours à des années lumières de la concurrence

----------


## Supergounou

30 minutes sur *Tomb Raider Underworld*.

C'est quoi cette physique de merde? Je prends une petite caisse, de la taille d'une tête, Lara s'envole dans les airs puis plane 1m au dessus du sol? Je veux la reposer, la caisse "glisse" sur le sol à 340m/s pour finir contre un mur à l'autre bout de la pièce?

Et faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi le jeu passe à 5 FPS comme ça, pour le plaisir, dans un même environnement où 3 secondes auparavant c'était super fluide? Puis revient stable 1mn après alors que je n'ai pas bougé de mon emplacement?

Je vais retenter plus tard, mais si ça persiste, ce sera vite fait le rage-désinstalle. C'est complètement injouable en l'état.

----------


## Illynir

> Un rien inférieure au premier opus mais toujours à des années lumières de la concurrence


Il y a quand même quelques exceptions ceci dit mais par rapport à toute la purge qu'on se traîne globalement effectivement.

D'ailleurs pour info il y un patch US (qui reprend la trad de la version Vita US) pour la version PC.  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> 30 minutes sur *Tomb Raider Underworld*.
> 
> C'est quoi cette physique de merde? Je prends une petite caisse, de la taille d'une tête, Lara s'envole dans les airs puis plane 1m au dessus du sol? Je veux la reposer, la caisse "glisse" sur le sol à 340m/s pour finir contre un mur à l'autre bout de la pièce?
> 
> Et faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi le jeu passe à 5 FPS comme ça, pour le plaisir, dans un même environnement où 3 secondes auparavant c'était super fluide?
> 
> Je vais retenter plus tard, mais si ça persiste, ce sera vite fait le rage-désinstalle. C'est complètement injouable en l'état.


T'as la synchro verticale activée ?

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as la synchro verticale activée ?


Pis quoi encore  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

L'écran.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Pis quoi encore



En activant la synchronisation verticale tu limite le framerate au taux de rafraîchissement de ton écran (Donc 60 FPS si t'as un écran 60Hz) au lieu de le laisser grimper aussi haut que ton PC le permet, ce qui permet de ne pas faire partir le moteur physique en vrille à cause d'un framerate trop élevé.

Par contre j'ai pas eu de chutes soudaines de framerate avec la synchronisation verticale activée de mon coté.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, je me souviens qu'il y avait un truc à faire pour que le jeu tourne convenablement et il me semble que c'était la synchro verticale qu'il fallait activer ou désactiver.

----------


## Supergounou

Effectivement, en recherchant sur les fofo Steam ça semble être la solution, merci à vous je testerai ça demain.

Mais c'est tout de même incroyable, j'ai toujours joué à mes jeux en désactivant la V-Sync, je trouve que cette option créé une sorte d'input lag désagréable à chaque fois qu'elle est activée. Et je n'ai jamais eu d'incident de la sorte auparavant, que ce soit sur les jeux récents, les plus vieux, sur les précédents Tomb Raider, ou même sur les Street Fighter qui demandent pourtant un 60FPS constant pour être joués. Ça sent encore le portage bien moisi.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mais c'est tout de même incroyable, j'ai toujours joué à mes jeux en désactivant la V-Sync, je trouve que cette option créé une sorte d'input lag désagréable à chaque fois qu'elle est activée.


Ça dépend des jeux. Parfois ça rend le tout bien plus fluide et cohérent sans impacter le temps de réponse, parfois ça massacre les contrôles en beauté. (Dead Space, regarde bien mon doigt) Sur Underworld ça fonctionne bien et c'est de tout façon indispensable, ce qui est étrange parce que même Legends en avait pas besoin, mais sinon le portage est de bonne qualité à l'exception comme je l'avait dit de quelques effets manquants. 

Mais ça de toute façon c'est ce qui arrive quand on m'écoute pas et qu'on fait pas le jeu en superior version sur PS3.

----------


## Momock

Si on n'active pas la V-sync, dans les jeux en général, ça ne provoque pas un genre de coupure dégueu dans l'image à chaque fois qu'on bouge la caméra? J'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse supporter de jouer sans tant c'est horrible.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Si on n'active pas la V-sync, dans les jeux en général, ça ne provoque pas un genre de coupure dégueu dans l'image à chaque fois qu'on bouge la caméra? J'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse supporter de jouer sans tant c'est horrible.


Le Screen Tearing. Personnellement je n'y faisais pas attention avant, (parce que j'avais pas le choix) mais depuis que j'ai une config suffisamment proche du milieu de gamme pour me permettre d'activer la Vsync ça me saute systématiquement à la figure.

----------


## Erkin_

> Si on n'active pas la V-sync, dans les jeux en général, ça ne provoque pas un genre de coupure dégueu dans l'image à chaque fois qu'on bouge la caméra? J'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse supporter de jouer sans tant c'est horrible.


C'est variable selon le framerate, la fréquence de l'écran et le jeu.
De manière générale je préfère manger du tearing que les effets néfastes de la vsync. Le tearing est seulement visuel.
Je l'active rarement. En général sur des jeux solo qui sont lents (plus le jeu est nerveux, moins le tearing est visible).

Supergounou: Si ton problème est uniquement lié au framerate trop haut, tu n'as pas besoin de passer par la vsync pour limiter le framerate. Des applications permettent de bloquer le framerate pour un jeu précis. Par exemple si tu as une carte nvidia, tu peux utiliser Nvidia Inspector.

----------


## schouffy

> Si on n'active pas la V-sync, dans les jeux en général, ça ne provoque pas un genre de coupure dégueu dans l'image à chaque fois qu'on bouge la caméra? J'ai du mal à croire qu'on puisse supporter de jouer sans tant c'est horrible.


La vsync élimine le tearing mais flingue les perfs (vu que ton GPU "attend" de pouvoir envoyer une frame) et crée parfois de l'input lag (Supergounou, je suis étonné que tu en sois gêné vu que tu t'en tapes des 60 fps  ::P: ).
Y'a des jeux genre Mirror's Edge Catalyst qui sont à vomir tellement le tearing est présent.
Avec un écran GSync ou Freesync tu peux désactiver la vsync et ne pas avoir de tearing vu qu'il n'y a plus de désynchronisation entre ton GPU et ton écran. Mais c'est plus cher.

Voilà voilà. J'arrive pas à dormir.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Je suis en train de jouer à Night in the wood. C'est le très haut score dans le cpc qui m'a poussé à y jouer. (Même si je n'ai pas lu l'article de Maria Kalash pour ne pas me spoiler)  J'avais fait la même chose pour Undertales en ne lisant rien sur le jeu et j'avais eu droit à ma maxi dose d'émotions fortes.

Pour l'instant (Je suis à 4h00 de jeu) , je le résumerai le par "Cute and fluffy". C'est un young adult/teen drama très gentillet ou l'interaction est presque au niveau d'une visual novel, avec pas mal de personnages sarcastiques (ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire)

Mais je m'y ennuie un peu,  j'aurai du me méfier en me souvenant que Maria avait aussi coté très haut Lis qui était sympa mais loin d'être exceptionnel.  Mais peut être que tout ce que je joue n'est qu'un lent build up pour une deuxième partie haute en couleur, je croise les doigts.J'espère que je me l'histoire va vraiment démarrer et me proposer une montagne russe émotionnelle.

A noter que j'ai l'impression d'être de moins en moins en phase avec les notes cpc très hautes. Avant, c'était Boulon qui surcotait mais c'était plutôt clair dans son test qu'il le faisait en bourrant à coup de 10/10.(Quoique pour Wasteland 2, il a clairement survendu le jeu)

Ces derniers temps,  j'ai l'impression que d'autres journalistes reprennent le volet du surcotage de leur coup de coeur et je trouve ça un peu dommage surtout qu'en général, je suis assez d'accord avec la manière qu'ont les journalistes de cpc de coter les jeux.

Avec une note très haute (9 ou 10), je m'attend à une expérience vidéoludique d'exception comme peuvent l'être celles de Undertales, Planescape, System Shock 2, Arcanum ou Fo1.(Dire que fo1 avait été très mal coté à sa sortie dans le joystick ^^)

Cela crée une attente d'excellence qui n'est pas toujours rencontrée. (j'ai eu le coup récemment avec le 9 de Battle Brother, même si le jeu est bon et  bourré de potentiel, cela me parait bien trop élevé vu le contenu assez frustre )  

Et c'est d'autant plus vrai quand on voit que d'autres jeux  excellents ne sont pas traités de la même manière (Je pense à Aod par exemple qui a reçu une note bien sévère)

----------


## Zerger

Tu as essayé *Dropsy*?

Dans le genre mignon et touchant, il est très chouette !

Sinon dans mes grosses claques du moment, il y a eu *Underrail* et *The Witness* qui méritent un 10/10 sans souci

----------


## Timesquirrel

Oui, mais hélas, Dropsy crashe sur ma bécane, je n'arrive pas à le terminer. The witness est un très bon puzzle game, je lui mettrait facilement 9 dans le genre. Je mettrai un 7 à Underrail. J'y ai passé de bon moments mais je peine à le finir, le jeu reste quand même assez répétitif, les combats tactiques ne sont pas toujours très subtils et l'histoire soporifique sans vraiment de c&q.

----------


## Goji

Me suis relancé hier soir une _petite_ partie de *Endless Space* histoire de confirmer (ou non) l'achat prochain du 2 (avant qu'il prenne 10€ ^^).
3h plus tard je ne savais toujours pas me décider. J'ai surtout aimé jouer à 3 ou 4 potos (150h environ) alors qu'en solo j'ai beau être scotché sur le moment je sais que je ne relancerai probablement pas ma partie ce soir.

----------


## Olima

Je joue un peu à la béta de Gwent (stephani), je trouve ça très bien mais je sens les mécanismes d'addiction à la Hearthstone qui pointent, et je peux plus m'infliger ça. Je crois que je vais devoir désinstaller  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) A noter que j'ai l'impression d'être de moins en moins en phase avec les notes cpc très hautes. Avant, c'était Boulon qui surcotait mais c'était plutôt clair dans son test qu'il le faisait en bourrant à coup de 10/10.(Quoique pour Wasteland 2, il a clairement survendu le jeu)
> Ces derniers temps,  j'ai l'impression que d'autres journalistes reprennent le volet du surcotage de leur coup de cœur et je trouve ça un peu dommage surtout qu'en général, je suis assez d'accord avec la manière qu'ont les journalistes de cpc de coter les jeux. (...)


J'ai le même sentiment. C'est un peu les notes fanboys, sans beaucoup de justification. Qu'il y ai un vote du cœur selon les critiques, c'est normal, c'est nécessaire. Je crois pas à l'objectivité du journalisme ou alors c'est fait par des robots-mixeur.
Pour CPC pour la plupart des testeurs, j'arrive à comprendre leur grille d'analyse et à la ramener à mes propres goûts. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas vraiment de problèmes avec les tests de Maria car je sais qu'elle va être attachée à la narration, la manière dont le gameplay sert la narration et le côté fin et sensible du truc et que sa note va être en fonction de ça. Dans son test de Night in the Woods, elle met l'accent sur ce qui lui a plu mais n'omet pas le côté très ténu du gameplay.

Celui avec qui j'ai vraiment du mal, de manière quasi systématique (en plus j'ai l'impression qu'en ce moment il écrit la moitié du magazine...), c'est Pipomantis avec ses tests hystériques "achetez ce jeu sinon Je M'Tranche La Gorge™". Impossible pour moi d'avoir un avis par rapport à Nier Automata. "Ce jeu est génial. Achetez le c'est génial. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est génial. Yoko Taro soit mon papa".

J'ai pris Underrail avec le dernier Humble mais j'arrive pas à avoir totalement confiance dans l'enthousiasme d'Izual. Je verrais bien par moi même (je ne vais pas y jouer dans la foulée). Malgré tout, pour Izual, je le trouve plus posé que Pipomantis, plus dans l'argumentation malgré un côté trop partial: blasé sur les jeux qui lui plaise pas, fanboy sur ce qui lui plait, jusqu'à sous-estimer sciemment les défauts potentiels afin de pas écorner son diamant brut de jeu (je pense qu'Expeditions Conquistador est assez représentatif).

Ceci dit, ça me faisait un peu ça avec les tests d'El Gringo aussi (le côté gonzo en plus).

Edit: Expeditions Conquistador c'est un test de Paul Emploi en réalité.
https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/rev...17afdc783.html

----------


## Olima

Pour Night in The Woods, les deux personnes de mon entourage qui y ont joué sont aussi enthousiastes que le test de CPC, donc ce n'est cetainement pas surnoté pour tout le monde. Mais bien sûr, les goûts et les couleurs, tout ça hein  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

Bioshock Infinite, fini à sa sortie puis plus retouché. Ça se rejoue avec plaisir malgré les couacs comme les aller/retour ou le rythme pas toujours soutenu (surtout pour un jeu court).
Pas mal d'idées sympas pour essayer de résoudre des trucs chiants: le loot est parfois envoyé par le compagnon, le game-over est remplacé par un revive...

Pour ceux qui cherchent un solo pas trop prise de tête mais qui bouge un peu plus que le jeu-film débile moyen, c'est pas mal.

----------


## Catel

Expeditions Conquistador c'est Moquette qui l'a testé.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Expeditions Conquistador c'est Moquette qui l'a testé.


Il me semblait que c'était Izual qui le défendait bec et ongle. Est-ce qu'il aurait pas fait une longue preview dithyrambique et Moquette un petit test une fois le jeu sorti (ou simplement un test moins élogieux) ?

Ça m'étonne car j'adore les tests de Moquette mais je peux me tromper bien sur.


Edit: En fait le test riche en superlatif (trop?) était de Paul Emploi... que ma mémoire défaillante avait fini par attribuer à Izual :

https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/rev...17afdc783.html

" Si vous avec 20 euros, achetez Expeditions : Conquistador. Si vous êtes raide, débusquez une petite vieille ou un clodo aveugle à braquer. Si vous n'avez pas Internet, détournez la ligne du voisin ou campez devant un McDo' le temps du téléchargement. Si vous n'avez pas d'ordinateur, vous vous êtes sûrement planté de magazine. Pas de problème : allez en voler un et référez-vous aux conseils précédents. Je ne sais pas si Dieu vous le rendra mais Logic Artists sera ainsi capable de plancher sur un nouveau projet, et c'est tout ce qui compte actuellement. 9/10"

----------


## La Chouette

> Je suis en train de jouer à Night in the wood. C'est le très haut score dans le cpc qui m'a poussé à y jouer. (Même si je n'ai pas lu l'article de Maria Kalash pour ne pas me spoiler)  J'avais fait la même chose pour Undertales en ne lisant rien sur le jeu et j'avais eu droit à ma maxi dose d'émotions fortes.
> 
> Avec une note très haute (9 ou 10), je m'attend à une expérience vidéoludique d'exception comme peuvent l'être celles de Undertales, Planescape, System Shock 2, Arcanum ou Fo1.(Dire que fo1 avait été très mal coté à sa sortie dans le joystick ^^)


Les goûts et les couleurs. Tu trouveras nombre de gens ici pour te dire qu'Undertale est médiocre, voire mauvais, et qui ont donc la même réaction face à ses notes élevées que toi face aux notes de Night in the woods.

----------


## Zerger

> J
> J'ai pris Underrail avec le dernier Humble mais j'arrive pas à avoir totalement confiance dans l'enthousiasme d'Izual.


Comment ça vous trouvez pas Underrail génial ?  :tired: 

Bon, la bête demande à être dressée un peu mais c'est génial... pour plein de raisons que j'ai cité dans le topic des jeux finis

----------


## Oldnoobie

On touche du doigt une dure réalité : la notation est en effet, à un moment, personnelle. On en revient rapidement, en effet, aux goûts et aux couleurs. 
C'est, par exemple, le seul moyen d'expliquer le succès mitigé d'Evolve quand on fait le bilan de toutes ses qualités et de l'expérience incroyable qu'il proposait.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Comment ça vous trouvez pas Underrail génial ? 
> 
> Bon, la bête demande à être dressée un peu mais c'est génial... pour plein de raisons que j'ai cité dans le topic des jeux finis


J'ai juste fait un premier perso pour voir... J'y jouerai (à priori) plus tard et je pense que ça va vraiment me plaire (si je m'y investis un minimum).

Je rebondissais sur ce que disait Timesquirrel sur le fait qu'avec certains nouveaux rédacteurs (Pipo quasi systématiquement, Izual et Sebum selon le vent), j'ai du mal à avoir un avis. Et, pour moi, c'est pas une histoire de goûts et de couleurs (ce que dit Oldnoobie). Ackboo fait des tests que je trouve super intéressants, plaisants à lire sur des jeux auxquels je joue pas (wargames sérieux et arides, simu d'avion).

Pour Underrail, je me suis beaucoup demandé si c'était Izual qui ne survendait pas un peu le truc (de la méfiance donc, sur un jeu que j'aurais pu prendre à la sortie, alors que les signaux clignotaient au vert. Un RPG où on a un peu de latence dans la manière de progresser. Héritier de Fallout 1 & 2 ou pas).
Je verrai bien par moi-même.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Bioshock Infinite, fini à sa sortie puis plus retouché. Ça se rejoue avec plaisir malgré les couacs comme les aller/retour ou le rythme pas toujours soutenu (surtout pour un jeu court).
> Pas mal d'idées sympas pour essayer de résoudre des trucs chiants: le loot est parfois envoyé par le compagnon, le game-over est remplacé par un revive...
> 
> Pour ceux qui cherchent un solo pas trop prise de tête mais qui bouge un peu plus que le jeu-film débile moyen, c'est pas mal.


C'est même très bien, sauf le système de résurrection par le portefeuille, ça gâche le plaisir de mourir et enlève du challenge. Comme le jeu fournit une absence totale de quicksaves, il fallait bien trouver une astuce, malheureusement.

----------


## Momock

> La vsync élimine le tearing mais flingue les perfs (vu que ton GPU "attend" de pouvoir envoyer une frame) et crée parfois de l'input lag (Supergounou, je suis étonné que tu en sois gêné vu que tu t'en tapes des 60 fps ).
> Y'a des jeux genre Mirror's Edge Catalyst qui sont à vomir tellement le tearing est présent.
> Avec un écran GSync ou Freesync tu peux désactiver la vsync et ne pas avoir de tearing vu qu'il n'y a plus de désynchronisation entre ton GPU et ton écran. Mais c'est plus cher.


J'apprends des trucs, tiens! Bon ça ne changera rien pour moi vu que le tearing est à vomir du sang par les yeux et que je n'ai jamais ressenti de soi-disant imput-lag, donc j'activerai toujours la V-sync sans me poser de questions. Mais c'est bon savoir.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je rebondissais sur ce que disait Timesquirrel sur le fait qu'avec certains nouveaux rédacteurs (Pipo quasi systématiquement, Izual et Sebum selon le vent), j'ai du mal à avoir un avis. Et, pour moi, c'est pas une histoire de goûts et de couleurs (ce que dit Oldnoobie). Ackboo fait des tests que je trouve super intéressants, plaisants à lire sur des jeux auxquels je joue pas (wargames sérieux et arides, simu d'avion).


Je partage ton ressenti. Par exemple avec les tests de Kalash. Comme elle se tape tous les petits jeux chelous à narrative experience, et qu'elle aime ça, dans la note qu'elle met je ne suis pas sûr de m'y retrouver, moi qui abhorre le pixel art ou les trucs trop perchés+minimalistes. C'est un peu comme demander l'avis d'un fan pour savoir si tel film est bien, tu vas facilement avoir peur que le mec le survende.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est même très bien, sauf le système de résurrection par le portefeuille, ça gâche le plaisir de mourir et enlève du challenge. Comme le jeu fournit une absence totale de quicksaves, il fallait bien trouver une astuce, malheureusement.


En difficulté max je t'assure que le challenge est bien présent.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> En difficulté max je t'assure que le challenge est bien présent.


Je ne l'ai pas encore fait en 1999, seulement en difficile et j'ai trouvé ça bien facile.


Medium / Hard / 1999

Cost to Respawn : 25$ / 50$ / 100$
Damage Taken : 100% / 170% / 200%
Damage Dealt : 100% / 60% / 50%
Shield Regen Delay : 4 secondes / 5 secondes / 6 secondes
Shield Regen Time : 2 secondes / 3 secondes / 4 secondes 


En 1999, la différence avec le mode difficile est minime.

----------


## Sylvine

Ba essaye et on en reparle.
Ça a pas l'air impressionnant en chiffres (en vrai une différence de 1 seconde c'est énorme dans un FPS) et quand t'additionnes le tout je t'assures que tu la sens bien la hausse de difficulté.
Surtout que ça doit pas donner toutes les modifications, c'est sûr que ça modifie les ressources que tu trouves dans les niveaux (dont le fric, sachant que le prix du respawn est la variable qui change le plus) c'est à peu près sûr que ça doit modifier des trucs comme le temps de réaction des ennemis ou leur précision.

Bref essaye.

----------


## Catel

> Il me semblait que c'était Izual qui le défendait bec et ongle. Est-ce qu'il aurait pas fait une longue preview dythirambique et Moquette un petit test une fois le jeu sorti (ou simplement un test moins élogieux) ?
> 
> Ça m'étonne car j'adore les tests de Moquette mais je peux me tromper bien sur.


Izual n'était pas encore à CPC alors.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Ba essaye et on en reparle.
> Ça a pas l'air impressionnant en chiffres (en vrai une différence de 1 seconde c'est énorme dans un FPS) et quand t'additionnes le tout je t'assures que tu la sens bien la hausse de difficulté.
> Surtout que ça doit pas donner toutes les modifications, c'est sûr que ça modifie les ressources que tu trouves dans les niveaux (dont le fric, sachant que le prix du respawn est la variable qui change le plus) c'est à peu près sûr que ça doit modifier des trucs comme le temps de réaction des ennemis ou leur précision.
> 
> Bref essaye.



J'imagine qu'on doit galérer au début, puis après ça doit passer crème fouettée.

Là, je suis sur Bioshock Remastered avec son ultime niveau de difficulté nommé "survivant", et c'est largement plus costaud qu'en difficile surtout contre les gros papas qui te dézinguent rapidement et qui encaissent vraiment trop, du coup je me suis fait mon premier gros papa avec des objets explosifs ramassés à droite à gauche dans le pavillon médical avec la télékinésie, alors qu'en difficile, après avoir pris une photo, le lance grenade suffisait.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'imagine qu'on doit galérer au début, puis après ça doit passer crème fouettée.


Ba essaye.  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Ba essaye.


Oui et oui.

----------


## schouffy

ça a pas l'air super intéressant la difficulté à base de damage dealt 50%/damage taken 200%  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme220825

Bah, fais pas cette gueule, et essaie.

----------


## Sylvine

> ça a pas l'air super intéressant la difficulté à base de damage dealt 50%/damage taken 200%


C'est juste des chiffres, ça a strictement aucun sens pris seul, tu sais pas combien de vie ont le joueur et les ennemis.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Là comme ça, le sens c'est que c'est de l'équilibrage paresseux. Tu fais moins de dégâts, t'en prends plus, allez hop la voilà ta difficulté HAYRDCOEUUUUUUR.
Je regrette terriblement qu'il y ait pas plus de jeux comme Halo ou Metal Gear Solid 2, qui changent vraiment des éléments clés du gameplay et du level design en fonction de la difficulté.

----------


## pothi

En même temps c'est dans 95% des fps comme ça. Je voit pas le problème sauf que là vous avez les chiffres sous les yeux alors tout de suite le fait que ce soit dit clairement ça dérange.


Commencez plutôt par citer des exemples de fps similaires qui gèrent la difficulté de manière différente. Et ne me sortez pas les ennemis ont plus de vie et le joueur moins de vie vu que ça revient exactement au même.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> En même temps c'est dans 95% des fps comme ça. Je voit pas le problème sauf que là vous avez les chiffres sous les yeux alors tout de suite le fait que ce soit dit clairement ça dérange.


Le problème c'est que comme j'ai dit, c'est une manière paresseuse de créer de la difficulté qui sacrifie l'équilibrage en se contentant de modifier des valeurs basiques au pif. Et personnellement je le sens complètement quand je choisis les difficultés les plus élevées dans 95% des FPS et TPS qui comme tu le dit le font ça. 

Mais la plupart des joueurs n'y trouvent de toute évidence rien à redire et trouvent tout à fait approprié de se heurter à des difficultés supérieures qui ne sont pas réellement difficiles mais plutôt horriblement mal équilibrées d'un passage à l'autre. Du coup les développeurs ne vont presque jamais se casser la tête au moment d'ajouter les modes de difficulté supplémentaires. (Pourquoi ils le feraient puisque tout le monde s'en fout ?)

Ça ne rend pas la situation moins frustrante.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> C'est juste des chiffres, ça a strictement aucun sens pris seul, tu sais pas combien de vie ont le joueur et les ennemis.


Sur le papier, la différence entre difficile et 1999 est minuscule. Entre le damage dealt et le damage taken ça fait une différence de 40 %. Avec le bouclier upgradé en priorité ou les toniques, ça doit bien passer, en théorie.

----------


## pothi

Comme disais plus tôt Sylvine il faut aussi éventuellement considérer que ce n'est que la partie émergée de l'iceberg. 
Dans le sens ou la précision des ennemis, entre autres, est surement aussi impactée.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Je n'ai aucune idée si les ennemis sont plus précis au tir ou non.

----------


## schouffy

> Commencez plutôt par citer des exemples de fps similaires qui gèrent la difficulté de manière différente. Et ne me sortez pas les ennemis ont plus de vie et le joueur moins de vie vu que ça revient exactement au même.


Dans des vieilleries type Quake/Doom/Duke3D, le nombre et le type d'ennemis varient selon le niveau de difficulté, en plus des dommages que tu prends. Les ennemis meurent toujours aussi vite. Le loot diffère aussi pour accompagner ça.
Je suis pas sûr d'avoir un exemple récent.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je n'ai aucune idée si les ennemis sont plus précis au tir ou non.


Dans ce cas


essaye.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Oui en run parfait. Si je meurs, je recommence tout depuis le départ, comme à mon habitude.

----------


## Timesquirrel

> J'ai le même sentiment. C'est un peu les notes fanboys, sans beaucoup de justification. Qu'il y ai un vote du cœur selon les critiques, c'est normal, c'est nécessaire. Je crois pas à l'objectivité du journalisme ou alors c'est fait par des robots-mixeur.
> Pour CPC pour la plupart des testeurs, j'arrive à comprendre leur grille d'analyse et à la ramener à mes propres goûts. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas vraiment de problèmes avec les tests de Maria car je sais qu'elle va être attachée à la narration, la manière dont le gameplay sert la narration et le côté fin et sensible du truc et que sa note va être en fonction de ça. Dans son test de Night in the Woods, elle met l'accent sur ce qui lui a plu mais n'omet pas le côté très ténu du gameplay.
> 
> Celui avec qui j'ai vraiment du mal, de manière quasi systématique (en plus j'ai l'impression qu'en ce moment il écrit la moitié du magazine...), c'est Pipomantis avec ses tests hystériques "achetez ce jeu sinon Je M'Tranche La Gorge™". Impossible pour moi d'avoir un avis par rapport à Nier Automata. "Ce jeu est génial. Achetez le c'est génial. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est génial. Yoko Taro soit mon papa".
> 
> J'ai pris Underrail avec le dernier Humble mais j'arrive pas à avoir totalement confiance dans l'enthousiasme d'Izual. Je verrais bien par moi même (je ne vais pas y jouer dans la foulée). Malgré tout, pour Izual, je le trouve plus posé que Pipomantis, plus dans l'argumentation malgré un côté trop partial: blasé sur les jeux qui lui plaise pas, fanboy sur ce qui lui plait, jusqu'à sous-estimer sciemment les défauts potentiels afin de pas écorner son diamant brut de jeu (je pense qu'Expeditions Conquistador est assez représentatif).
> 
> Ceci dit, ça me faisait un peu ça avec les tests d'El Gringo aussi (le côté gonzo en plus).
> 
> ...



Ben justement, les jeux centrés sur le narratifs, c'est mon kif (Un jeu comme Unrest me scotche à mon écran, c'est dire). Le gameplay de Night in the wood est irritant et répétitif (ces sauts insupportables, ce backtracking et ce positionnement casse bonbon)  et crée des longueurs. Il dessert l'histoire. (Mais heureusement, l'esthétisme est top)


L'histoire est sympa sans plus, les personnages sont corrects même si la plupart utilisent exactement le même ton et type de sarcasme ( la plume de/des auteurs est assez visible) 
Il y a aussi des trucs bof bof, par exemple, au début du jeu, mon perso qui apprend un truc très grave sur une de ses anciennes connaissances puis le "découvre" étonné par dialogue 2 min plus tard, ce genre d'erreur, ça me sort du jeu et me fait questionner sur le degré de polish du jeu. Mais bon, j'ai été biberonné aux jeux d'aventures sierra et lucas art, j'ai un degré d'exigence élevé.

D'une certaines manière, cela sert le propos en faisant ressentir un certain ennui qui est vécu comme le protagoniste. 
Mais bon, c'est pas une émotion qui m'intéresse des masses.  En fait, le jeu aurait été bien plus intéressant en visual novel car se déplacer juste activer dans un ordre linéraire des bulles de paroles, c'est barbant. Surtout que le jeu est très dirigiste, fait revisiter plein de fois le même endroit et nous faire suivre un personnage au début sans buts, sans introspection et peu empathique, cela n'aide pas à l'identification ou l'investissement même si j'aime bien son coté looser/slacker.  
Comme pour Lis, le jeu reste bien sympathique, mais l'écriture et le scénar ne sont  pas vraiment exceptionnels.
Ça reste un bon jeu  (Enfin jusqu'ici, je suis à la moitié) mais de la à mettre un 9.  (Je réserve mon avis final dans l'attente de le terminer)
Mais comme le dit super bunny hop (avec un peu du spoiler), le jeu semble viser un certain type de public.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgt9TOt15KE

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Je partage ton ressenti. Par exemple avec les tests de Kalash. Comme elle se tape tous les petits jeux chelous à narrative experience, et qu'elle aime ça, dans la note qu'elle met je ne suis pas sûr de m'y retrouver, moi qui abhorre le pixel art ou les trucs trop perchés+minimalistes. C'est un peu comme demander l'avis d'un fan pour savoir si tel film est bien, tu vas facilement avoir peur que le mec le survende.


Mais j'adore les trucs perchés et minimaliste à base de pixel art. Dans night in the wood, ce n'est (à la moitié du jeu ou j'en suis) ni perché  (Suffit de voir les séquences ou le personnage rêve, c'est plan plan) et ni en pixel art (Pour le coup les graphismes sont trop classes). 

C'est simplement un jeu d'aventure sans puzzle.

----------


## Supergounou

> En activant la synchronisation verticale tu limite le framerate au taux de rafraîchissement de ton écran (Donc 60 FPS si t'as un écran 60Hz) au lieu de le laisser grimper aussi haut que ton PC le permet, ce qui permet de ne pas faire partir le moteur physique en vrille à cause d'un framerate trop élevé.
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas eu de chutes soudaines de framerate avec la synchronisation verticale activée de mon coté.





> Ouais, je me souviens qu'il y avait un truc à faire pour que le jeu tourne convenablement et il me semble que c'était la synchro verticale qu'il fallait activer ou désactiver.


C'était bien ça, avec la V-Sync ça roule tout seul. Merci  ::):

----------


## Momock

> Dans des vieilleries type Quake/Doom/Duke3D, le nombre et le type d'ennemis varient selon le niveau de difficulté, en plus des dommages que tu prends. Les ennemis meurent toujours aussi vite. Le loot diffère aussi pour accompagner ça.
> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir un exemple récent.


Dans les BTA (en tout cas dans les DMC, MGR, Bayo) les ennemis changent en fonction du mode de difficulté (tu te prends des ennemis de fin de jeu dès le début) et sont plus nombreux. Dans le cas concret de Bayo ils ont des cooldowns réduits entre leurs attaques et elles ont moins de frames (ce type en parle). Ils font aussi au moins deux fois plus mal(à vue de pif). Par contre ce qui est cool c'est que tu fais toujours les mêmes dégâts, y'a pas d'effet sacs à PV.

----------


## pothi

Je sais pas comment j'ai put ignorer Bayonetta aussi longtemps alors que je suis en pleine phase BTA. La petite vidéo m'a bien hypé  :^_^: 

Un peu déçu au niveau de la variété des combos sur *Darksiders* pour l'instant. Je le trouve bon mais il manque un petit quelque chose pour me faire vraiment apprécier les combats.

----------


## FrousT

> Je le trouve bon mais il manque un petit quelque chose pour me faire vraiment apprécier les combats.


Une petite culotte ferait l'affaire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CptProut

> Une petite culotte ferait l'affaire ?


Merci de garder ce genre de débat pour le topique des animes  :tired:

----------


## Baalim

> Une petite culotte ferait l'affaire ?


En gros, il lui manque Nier.

----------


## ercete

Toujours sur *Zelda Breath Of The Wild*, je prends un pied phénoménal !
Je suis vraiment ravi de voir que l'excellence de Nintendo existe toujours.
Quelques bémols sur la rareté de "vrais" donjons, mais toutefois compensée par l'excellent level-design de l'openworld.

J'ai également testé le mode *Dropshot* de *RocketLeague*
Ce nouveau mode de jeu dont le concept est un croisement entre le volleyball et le disc-battle de Tron, est assez fendard,
et il a pour avantage de former les p'tits bleus à apprendre le contrôle aérien de la voiture (certains diront : le nerf de la guerre)

Dans l'absolu : même remarque, la qualité et le soin apportés par Psyonnix à leur jeu est un cas d'école.
Moteur physique aux petits oignons (sauf pour quelques maps parfois gourmandes sur des petites configs)
DLCs purement cosmétiques, inutiles donc indispensables qui ont le bon goût de financer allègrement le jeu.
L'ajout régulier de nouveaux modes & maps (on doit pas être loin d'un DLC payant/gratuit tout les deux mois) relancent régulièrement l'intérêt du jeu.
Et pour la pub, Rocket League est en weekend gratuit sur steam ! vous n'avez plus d'excuses !  :Facepalm:

----------


## Nephizz

*Serious Sam Fusion 2017*, parce qu'il a pop dans ma biblio Steam (et dans la votre aussi si vous possédez déjà des jeux de la licence).

Du coup je rejoue Second Encounter que j'avais fais en coop à sa sortie. Je n'ai jamais touché à First Encounter, on avait commencé direct par la suite vu que mon pote avait déjà terminé FE en solo.

C'est toujours aussi fun et jouissif, mais avec malheureusement quelques bugs vu que c'est encore en béta. Coucou l'autosave qui t'instakill en te faisant repop dans l'axe d'une porte qui se ferme.  :tired: 

Apparemment il y a un mode VR. Je n'ose pas imaginer à quel point certains passages doivent filer la gerbe, genre les salles où tu rebondis dans tous les sens avec en bonus des vagues de trouzemilles ennemis.  :Gerbe:   :Vibre:   :Rock:

----------


## Erkin_

> DLCs purement cosmétiques, inutiles donc indispensables qui ont le bon goût de financer allègrement le jeu.
> L'ajout régulier de nouveaux modes & maps (on doit pas être loin d'un DLC payant/gratuit tout les deux mois) relancent régulièrement l'intérêt du jeu.


Dommage qu'il ne soit pas F2P du coup.

----------


## Ruadir

*Jotun: Valhalla Edition*

Je suis un peu partagé sur ce jeu. 
D'un côté l'esthétique est vraiment magnifique et la musique ainsi que la bande-son sont de très grande qualité. 
Au niveau du gameplay, c'est simple intuitif et le maniement de la hache demande quelques réflexes notamment contre les boss. 
En revanche je ne suis pas emballé par la conception des niveaux. C'est varié au niveau des biomes mais en terme de progression...c'est horriblement chiant. Les niveaux sont grands mais affreusement vides et sans rien d'autre à faire que marcher. 
Les ennemis et les énigmes sont peu nombreuses et il y a un cruel manque d'interaction avec les éléments du décors. Il y a une impression d'univers creux malgré la beauté de la DA.

Sympa, mais je ne sais pas si je vais finir le jeu.

----------


## rgk

> Je commence *The Signal From Tolva*, j'aime bien le côté Stalker, mais le fait que les NPC soient des robots ne donne pas du tout une ambiance oppressante ou inquiétante.


Ça m'a embêté de m'arrêter pour faire un test vidéo, j'y retourne de ce pas ! Gros bordel quand trois factions se tombent dessus !

En parallèle je joue à un jeu "mobile" à la Settlers, *Building The Great Wall of China 2*. Très relaxant.

----------


## Olima

> *Jotun: Valhalla Edition*
> 
> Je suis un peu partagé sur ce jeu. 
> D'un côté l'esthétique est vraiment magnifique et la musique ainsi que la bande-son sont de très grande qualité. 
> Au niveau du gameplay, c'est simple intuitif et le maniement de la hache demande quelques réflexes notamment contre les boss. 
> En revanche je ne suis pas emballé par la conception des niveaux. C'est varié au niveau des biomes mais en terme de progression...c'est horriblement chiant. Les niveaux sont grands mais affreusement vides et sans rien d'autre à faire que marcher. 
> Les ennemis et les énigmes sont peu nombreuses et il y a un cruel manque d'interaction avec les éléments du décors. Il y a une impression d'univers creux malgré la beauté de la DA.
> 
> Sympa, mais je ne sais pas si je vais finir le jeu.


Même impression. J'ai un peu honte parce que je l'avais gagné sur un gift, mais passée la claque visuelle, j'arrive pas à m'accrocher assez pour avancer  ::(:

----------


## Ruadir

> Même impression. J'ai un peu honte parce que je l'avais gagné sur un gift, mais passée la claque visuelle, j'arrive pas à m'accrocher assez pour avancer


Avec à peine 20% des joueurs qui ont terminé le deuxième niveau et 6% des joueurs qui ont terminé le jeu, je pense que nous sommes loin d’être les seuls.  
Je vais essayer de le finir mais après 3 heures, toute forme de plaisir s'est volatilisé et c'est dommage car le jeu est beau...vraiment beau.

----------


## Megagamelle

Je joue à Prey... il fait honneur à System Shock et tous ses petits enfants. Une perle et certainement ma plus grosse surprise (et mon coup de cœur) de l'année.

----------


## schouffy

"Surprise" ? Pourtant t'en pouvais plus d'attendre sur le forum du jeu ?

----------


## Megagamelle

> "Surprise" ? Pourtant t'en pouvais plus d'attendre sur le forum du jeu ?


J'ai quand même pas mal crié au scandale quant à la maniabilité au pad (au vu des retours de la démo)... J'ai même dit que ce serait pas pour moi si c'était aussi dégueu. Là, j'en suis satisfaite... d'où l'agréable surprise  ::): . Imagine seulement le type de jeu que tu aimes le plus  avec une jouabilité de merde.  ::sad::  
Le jeu est hyper maniable pour peu qu'on soit habitué à la manette.

Je rappelle que je joue sur console.

----------


## Olima

> Avec à peine 20% des joueurs qui ont terminé le deuxième niveau et 6% des joueurs qui ont terminé le jeu, je pense que nous sommes loin d’être les seuls.  
> Je vais essayer de le finir mais après 3 heures, toute forme de plaisir s'est volatilisé et c'est dommage car le jeu est beau...vraiment beau.


C'est d'autant plus dommage que j'ai également abandonné Titan Souls (pas exactement pour les mêmes raisons) et que j'espérais trouver dans Jotun une version améliorée de ce gameplay (exploration en 2D pour atteindre un gros boss bien corsé). Mais c'est une nouvelle semi-déception...

----------


## Haelnak

> Je rappelle que je joue sur console.


Ce serait bien que tu arrêtes de le rappeler. C'est aussi glamour que si tu annonçais avoir des morpions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Megagamelle

> Ce serait bien que tu arrêtes de le rappeler. C'est aussi glamour que si tu annonçais avoir des morpions.


Nous sommes des parias... il faut pas être honteux d'être du côté obscur de la force.

----------


## Haelnak

Il ne faut non plus se vanter d'avoir fait ce choix, c'est un coup à se transformer en Adam Driver.

----------


## Megagamelle

> Il ne faut non plus se vanter d'avoir fait ce choix, c'est un coup à se transformer en Adam Driver.


Ignore list.



 ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'ai eu vent de rumeurs troublantes comme quoi nAKAZZ était de ces gens qui jouent à la manette sur PC, alors je sais pas si il est le mieux placé pour se réclamer d'une ligne pure.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> J'ai eu vent de rumeurs troublantes comme quoi nAKAZZ était de ces gens qui jouent à la manette sur PC, alors je sais pas si il est le mieux placé pour se réclamer d'une ligne pure.

----------


## Olima

> Il ne faut non plus se vanter d'avoir fait ce choix, c'est un coup à se transformer en Adam Driver.


C'est sur qu'avec cet acteur, ils ont fait une véritable mise à jour de la franchise.

----------


## Haelnak

> J'ai eu vent de rumeurs troublantes comme quoi nAKAZZ était de ces gens qui jouent à la manette sur PC, alors je sais pas si il est le mieux placé pour se réclamer d'une ligne pure.


Ce genre de rumeurs durant un week-end d'une importance primordiale sont malvenues.

----------


## Megagamelle

Joli ninja edit.  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> Joli ninja edit.


Merci, merci. Je suis en lice pour conserver mon titre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Attends que je révèle dans la presse l'affaire de la Titan Xp fictive.

----------


## Megagamelle

J'avais une idée mais j'ai la flemme de photoshoper.  :tired:

----------


## GrandFather

> J'avais une idée mais j'ai la femme de photoshoper.


Photoshopette ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Megagamelle

> Photoshopette ?


 :tired: 

Ho ça va, hein.

----------


## Clear_strelok



----------


## SuicideSnake

::XD::

----------


## Megagamelle

Ce qui veut dire que comme je ne suis pas ivre quand je joue à la manette à un FPS, je suis... folle ?

 ::sad::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je ne jette pas la pierre, j'ai fait l'integralité de la campagne solo de Titanfall 2 à la manette. Sur PC. (ET J'AI AIMÉ ÇA NAKAZZ VIENS TE BATTRE)

----------


## Haelnak

Vous êtes complètement hors-sujet, je modobell massivement.


Moi, en ce moment, je joue à :
- *Prey* le System-Shock-like d'Arkane qui vient de sortir. C'est du tout bon pour les amateurs de SF, d'exploration et surtout de jeux pensés gameplay
- *Dishonored 2* Arkane oblige, on retrouve les mêmes qualités que pour Prey (DA, level design, gameplay) sauf que le scénario est moins intrigant que le titre du dessus
- *Fire Emblem Awakening* LE tactical de la 3DS avec un côté relations sociales assez addictif. Pouvoir se marier avec la fille de ton meilleur pote, ça n'a pas de prix.


Edit pour *Clear_strelok* :



> - Règle N°4 : Vous n'êtes pas tout seul. *Pas de (...), de flood et de hors-sujet*, pas de messages à caractère publicitaire, pas de politique Française (élections, syndicats, etc...).

----------


## Clear_strelok

*nAKAZZ*

Soon.  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

> Ce qui veut dire que comme je ne suis pas ivre quand je joue à la manette à un FPS, je suis... folle ?


Non, tu es amorale. C'est bien pire !  :tired:

----------


## Canard WC

*Pillars of Eternity*, 60 heures au compteur steam pour ma partie et je suis encore dans l'acte II et je n'ai même pas entamé les deux extensions !
C'est du tout bon ce jeu. Des tonnes de trucs à faire, une histoire intéressante, et une micro gestion obligatoire pour ne pas se faire démonter à chaque combat.
Et puis quand c'est le cas, on range sa fierté, et on revient plus tard lorsqu'on a le niveau et les capacités suffisantes !
J'ai bien envie d'aller au bout de ce jeu ! 
Et ensuite je boucle *Divinity Original Sin*, que je n'ai pas terminé non plus.
Et *Wastelands 2* où j'ai juste fini la première partie.
Que du tout bon  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne jette pas la pierre, j'ai fait l'integralité de la campagne solo de Titanfall 2 à la manette. Sur PC. (ET J'AI AIMÉ ÇA NAKAZZ VIENS TE BATTRE)


A moins que ne soit parce que tu souhaitais jouer affalé dans ton canap', je suis obligé de poser la question: POURQUOI ?  :Emo: 


Sinon *Prey*. Ca déboîte et puis c'est tout. Pour le coup on a (enfin) un System Shock moderne.
Bon y'a bien quelques merdouilles,notamment le mixage audio hasardeux sur certains points, la musique qui se déclenche dès qu'un ennemi engage le combat, par exemple, et l'impossibilité de désactiver complètement les indicateurs d'objectifs alors qu'il y a une option pour, en théorie, ne rien afficher à l'écran (soit c'est un bug, soit "rien" ne signifie pas la même chose chez arkane)...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> A moins que ne soit parce que tu souhaitais jouer affalé dans ton canap', je suis obligé de poser la question: POURQUOI ?


Alors c'est simple: Je préfère les déplacements fluides et totalement contrôlés que permettent les sticks analogiques dans ce jeu en particulier, et comme Respawn a parfaitement optimisé la maniabilité à la manette c'était suffisamment précis pour que je ne sois jamais gêné par son utilisation en mode difficile. C'est le seul FPS solo avec le premier Halo que je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire au clavier/souris parce que c'est un exemple très rare de développeur qui sait ce qu'il fait.

En multijoueur par contre je n'y toucherait pas avec un bâton, parce que dans ce cas là c'est la vitesse de rotation et la précision qui comptent.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Alors c'est simple: Je préfère les déplacements fluides et totalement contrôlés que permettent les sticks analogiques dans ce jeu en particulier (...)


 ::w00t:: 

J'imagine que certains préfèrent aussi jouer avec des moufles.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bah avec un clavier/souris dans ce jeu t'as le choix entre deux vitesses différentes et c'est tout. Avec un stick analogique la vitesse de déplacement est progressive selon que tu pousse plus ou moins le stick dans une direction.

C'est pas pour rien que Mirror's Edge est, à la base, un jeu console.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas faux, mais même dans ME le fait d'être "limité" à 2 vitesses ne gêne en rien le jeu. De toute façon tu vas à fond quasiment tout le temps  ::ninja::  
Ca doit être relou quand même pourles gunfights. Bon d'un autre côté l'IA n'est pas trop méchante/vivace , je suppose que ça passe. Même si je ne brancherais un pad pour rien au monde sur ces jeux.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Même si je ne brancherais un pad pour rien au monde sur ces jeux.


Bah fais-le et essaye plutôt que d’obéir à la secte des mecs qui ont arrêté de jouer aux jeux vidéo à la fin des années 1990.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nope, j'ai déjà fait des FPS/TPS au pad sur consoles, je ne supporte pas la gestion de caméra avec les sticks (ça me le fait aussi sur des jeux pc type action/aventure ou bta mais c'est moins gênant ). Alors je ne vais pas m'infliger ça si l'option C/S existe et est confortable.  ::):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Nope, j'ai déjà fait des FPS au pad sur consoles


Doom sur Super Nintendo ? (Blague, taquinerie, au cas où)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Jouer à Doom sur consoles c'est comme jouer à Halo sur pc  ::ninja::

----------


## Haelnak

> Bah fais-le et essaye plutôt que d’obéir à la secte des mecs qui ont arrêté de jouer aux jeux vidéo à la fin des années 1990.


Je savais que les joueurs de FPS au pad étaient limités au niveau des arguments, mais pas à ce point.  ::XD::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je savais que les joueurs de FPS au pad étaient limités au niveau des arguments, mais pas à ce point.


Alors soit tu es un énorme hypocrite, soit c'est la première fois que tu me vois poster sur ce forum.
Par ailleurs je vois pas trop le problème avec le fait de signifier à quelqu'un que ce serait peut-être bien d'essayer quelque chose avant d'émettre un avis précis sur cette chose, je sais bien qu'on est sur le forum des experts mais quand même.

----------


## Haelnak

> Alors soit tu es un énorme hypocrite, soit c'est la première fois que tu me vois poster sur ce forum.


Objectivement, tu ne peux pas conclure que le FPS au pad sur PC offre un meilleur feeling que le clavier/souris. Pire encore dans le cas d'un "fast-FPS".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par ailleurs je vois pas trop le problème avec le fait de signifier à quelqu'un que ce serait peut-être bien d'essayer quelque chose avant d'émettre un avis précis sur cette chose, je sais bien qu'on est sur le forum des experts mais quand même.


Entre dire "tu pourrais essayer avant de dire que c'est moins bien" et " ne pas obéir à la secte des mecs qui ont arrêté de jouer aux jeux vidéo à la fin des années 1990.", il y a un gouffre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Objectivement, tu ne peux pas conclure que le FPS au pad sur PC offre un meilleur feeling que le clavier/souris. Pire encore dans le cas d'un "fast-FPS".


Alors déjà mettre objectivement et feeling dans la même phrase, c'est digne du lecteur moyen de Nofrag, ensuite:




> Alors c'est simple: Je préfère les déplacements fluides et totalement contrôlés que permettent les sticks analogiques dans ce jeu en particulier, et comme Respawn a parfaitement optimisé la maniabilité à la manette c'était suffisamment précis pour que je ne sois jamais gêné par son utilisation en mode difficile. C'est le seul FPS solo avec le premier Halo que je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire au clavier/souris parce que c'est un exemple très rare de développeur qui sait ce qu'il fait.
> 
> En multijoueur par contre je n'y toucherait pas avec un bâton, parce que dans ce cas là c'est la vitesse de rotation et la précision qui comptent.


Il n'y a rien à ajouter.

----------


## Haelnak

Objectivement, encore, on préfèrera :
- le pad si on souhaite gérer un peu plus finement la vitesse de déplacement
- le clavier/souris si on veut être plus précis au niveau de la visée

Après chacun est libre de choisir ce qu'il estime le plus important dans un FPS : la maîtrise de sa vitesse de déplacement (avec la possibilité de marcher par exemple au lieu d'un binaire course/arrêt) ou celle de la visée (gestion de l'accélération et meilleure précision à la souris).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Une souris est plus précise et permet des changements de direction plus précis qu'un pad.


C'est sur, mais c'est aussi exactement ce que je dis dans mon message.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est sur, mais c'est aussi exactement ce que je dis dans mon message.


Comme dans un shooter, j'estime que le plus important est la partie shoot, je favoriserai toujours la souris.

Après je ne prétends pas avoir Le Bon Goût Ultime ni détenir La Vérité, chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut. Moi je me suis fait The Witcher au clavier/souris alors que le pad est potentiellement plus adapté (en dehors de l'inventaire).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Après chacun est libre de choisir ce qu'il estime le plus important dans un FPS : la maîtrise de sa vitesse de déplacement (avec la possibilité de marcher par exemple) ou celle de la visée.


Et du coup:




> Alors c'est simple: Je préfère les déplacements fluides et totalement contrôlés que permettent les sticks analogiques *dans ce jeu en particulier*, et comme Respawn a parfaitement optimisé la maniabilité à la manette c'était suffisamment précis pour que je ne sois jamais gêné par son utilisation en mode difficile.* C'est le seul FPS solo avec le premier Halo que je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire au clavier/souris parce que c'est un exemple très rare de développeur qui sait ce qu'il fait.*
> 
> En multijoueur par contre je n'y toucherait pas avec un bâton, parce que dans ce cas là c'est la vitesse de rotation et la précision qui comptent.


La campagne solo de Titanfall 2 est plus orientée vers la maîtrise des déplacements que sur le seul tir.
Donc moi, un joueur de FPS exclusivement PC en temps normal, je préfère l'utilisation de la manette pour des mouvements fluides dans le mode solo de ce jeu parce que le confort supplémentaire au niveau des mouvements compense la perte de précision, qui est suffisamment mitigée par l'excellente optimisation de la maniabilité à la manette qu'a effectué Respawn. Même chose par ailleurs pour Mirror's Edge, mais lui c'est pas un FPS du tout donc on ne le compte pas.

Ça n'empêche pas qu'il y a quelques mois j'hallucinait devant les experts CPC qui nous expliquaient que Quake c'est pas vraiment un jeu important hein.

----------


## Haelnak

> Même chose par ailleurs pour Mirror's Edge, mais lui c'est pas un FPS du tout donc on ne le compte pas.


Je me suis fait Mirror's Edge au pad la première fois, à la souris la seconde.
Les sensations ne sont pas les mêmes et je ne mettrais pas un périphérique au-dessus de l'autre dans ce cas précis.

Par contre dès que la partie shoot est moins marginale, comme dans Titanfall 2, je dis non au pad.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La campagne solo de Titanfall 2 est plus orientée vers la maîtrise des déplacements que sur le seul tir.
> .


Je suis d'accord, mais sincèrement je pense qu'il est plus facile de s'adapter pour les déplacements avec le couple C/S (le fait d'être plus limité au choix de la vitesse ne gêne franchement pas, c'est pas non plus comme si la partie plate-forme exigeait de grandes compétences ou que la gestion de la vitesse était vraiment importante ) que de devoir s'adapter à la visée au stick sur un pad.
Par contre dans le cas d'un jeu d'infiltration ,avec prise en compte du bruit du joueur lors des déplacements, là ouais avec une gestion au stick c'est plus intéressant. Ou avec une partie plate-forme qui obligerait le joueur à devoir vraiment gérer finement la vitesse parce que ces gros vicelards de dévs ont fait en sorte d'avoir des "puzzles" qui en tiennent vraiment compte.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je suis d'accord, mais sincèrement je pense qu'il est plus facile de s'adapter pour les déplacements avec le couple C/S (le fait d'être plus limité au choix de la vitesse ne gêne franchement pas, c'est pas non plus comme si la partie plate-forme exigeait de grandes compétences ou que la gestion de la vitesse était vraiment importante ) que de devoir s'adapter à la visée au stick sur un pad.
> Par contre dans le cas d'un jeu d'infiltration ( avec prise en compte du bruit du joueur lors des déplacements, là ouais avec une gestion au stick c'est plus intéressant. Ou avec une partie plate-forme qui obligerait le joueur à devoir vraiment gérer finement la vitesse parce que ces gros vicelards de dévs ont fait en sorte d'avoir des "puzzles" qui en tiennent vraiment compte.


Rien que faire un "demi-tour" au pad, c'est une torture. Ce n'est pas pour rien que tu as un combo de touches pour te retourner sur des jeux comme The Last of Us.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Je suis d'accord, mais sincèrement je pense qu'il est plus facile de s'adapter pour les déplacements avec le couple C/S (le fait d'être plus limité au choix de la vitesse ne gêne franchement pas, c'est pas non plus comme si la partie plate-forme exigeait de grandes compétences) que de devoir s'adapter à la visée au stick sur un pad.


Je suis nul avec une manette aux FPS.
Mais genre vraiment nul, même avec l'assistance à la visée des Call of Duty et consort j'arrive jamais à aligner une cible. C'est pas comme ça que j'ai appris à jouer aux FPS et je m'y fais pas.

Dans le mode solo de Titanfall 2 je n'ai eu aucun mal à aligner mes cibles, même en mouvement ou à longue distance.
Parce que comme j'ai dit:




> C'est le seul FPS solo avec le premier Halo que je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire au clavier/souris *parce que c'est un exemple très rare de développeur qui sait ce qu'il fait.*


D'où le fait que j'ai joué à ce jeu, et pas à d'autres, à la manette.
Devoir faire une explication de texte pour une simple remarque lol, les mecs, sérieux.

----------


## Haelnak

C'est vrai que Halo n'est étrangement pas désagréable au pad. Mais c'était aussi le cas de Bioshock 1 (enfin, lui, je pense que c'est parce que les gunfights sont à chier même à la souris).




> Devoir faire une explication de texte pour une simple remarque lol, les mecs, sérieux.


On se croirait sur le topic des news quand vous avez pété les burnes de Supergounou, c'est fou !  ::o: 
Ah non, c'est CPC.  :Cigare:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> On se croirait sur le topic des news quand vous avez pété les burnes de Supergounou, c'est fou !


Moi j'ai plutôt vu ça:

----------


## pothi

C'est toujours pareil si on trouve le moyen de l'ouvrir pour dire qu'on est pas d'accord on se tape une page de topic avec toi strelok jusqu'à ce que t'ait dit 4 fois la même chose. Et toujours cette tendance à agresser ton interlocuteur.
Mais bref passons j'étais pas là pour ça  :^_^: 


Je suis sur *Bayonetta* depuis hier et BORDEL que c'est agréable cette variété de combos! 
Et l'efficacité avec laquelle c'est géré est juste au top! 
2 boutons pour les combos deux maniérer d'appuyer (enchainer direct les deux coup ou une petite pause avant d'appuyer sur le coup suivant ne donne pas le même résultat) et enfin la possibilité de maintenir le dernier coup du combo afin de le finir par une volée de tirs sur l'ennemi. 
Facile à prendre en main et d'une efficacité redoutable un vrai défouloir de qualité!
Cependant la difficulté est elle aussi très bien gérée les ennemis sont plutôt réactifs et arrivent à te surprendre du coup c'est pas non plus un BTA no brain ou il suffit d'appuyer sur tous les boutons.

Le seul bémol au niveau du gameplay serait une caméra qui fait chier de temps en temps et qui manquerai un peu de sensibilité sur le stick droit (faut que je regarde les options). Mais mis à part lors de mon combat contre la sorcière ou tu te bat sur les murs ça ne m'a pas vraiment encore dérangé en combat. Je la trouve surtout ennuyeuse lors des déplacement entre les combats donc c'est vraiment pas gênant vu que j'y joue pour me bastonner.

Vu que j'ai pas réussi à retrouver un mode d'entrainement dans le jeu j'aimerai presque que les chargement soient plus long histoire de pouvoir en profiter pour réviser mes combos (Il y a un mode d'entrainement pendant les chargements). Je me suis finalement résigné à faire une nouvelle partie afin d'avoir à nouveau accès au tutorial si il me prend l'envie de réviser les combos.

Bon je pense que la suite ce sera dans les jeux que je viens de finir mais je vais bien prendre mon temps et me refaire les combats jusqu'à ce que je sois satisfait de mon score  :^_^: 

En tout cas un excellent choix de jeu pour étancher vos envies de BTA.

----------


## banditbandit

> Je savais que les joueurs de FPS au pad étaient limités au niveau des arguments, mais pas à ce point.





> Objectivement, encore, on préfèrera :
> - le pad si on souhaite gérer un peu plus finement la vitesse de déplacement
> - le clavier/souris si on veut être plus précis au niveau de la visée
> 
> Après chacun est libre de choisir ce qu'il estime le plus important dans un FPS : la maîtrise de sa vitesse de déplacement (avec la possibilité de marcher par exemple au lieu d'un binaire course/arrêt) ou celle de la visée (gestion de l'accélération et meilleure précision à la souris).


Personnellement je préfère le plus souvent jouer au pad principalement pour le retour de force (qu'est plus ou moins bien implémenté suivant les jeux) même si je sais que je perd en précision et rapidité.

 C'est les sensations qui me manquent quand je repasse au c/s.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est toujours pareil si on trouve le moyen de l'ouvrir pour dire qu'on est pas d'accord on se tape une page de topic avec toi strelok jusqu'à ce que t'ait dit 4 fois la même chose.


Tu te fiche de moi ? Je fais une blague comme quoi j'ai joué à Titanfall 2 à la manette, Cacao me demande "POURQUOI MON DIEU ???", je lui explique pourquoi sans chercher à aller plus loin et t'en a trois qui me tiennent la jambe. Et le truc avec Supergounou je vais te rafraîchir la mémoire vite fait, j'étais même pas dans leur baston pour savoir si Darksiders c'était de la merde ou non, il a juste pété un câble quand je lui ait fait une remarque sur son comportement: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10848668

Alors on se connait pas et tout, mais je vais pas aller raconter de la merde sur ton dos: fais de même.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu te fiche de moi ? Je fais une blague comme quoi j'ai joué à Titanfall 2 à la manette


Une double blague même  ::trollface::

----------


## pothi

> Bah fais-le et essaye plutôt que d’obéir à la secte des mecs qui ont arrêté de jouer aux jeux vidéo à la fin des années 1990.


Tout allait très bien dans la discussion jusqu'à cette phrase en fait...... Voilà alors c'est peut être de l'humour mais bon je trouve ça très agressif. Ca m'étonne pas que suite à cette phrase on se retrouve avec 3 autres personnes qui commentent.

Après comme dit je te jette pas la pierre. Je ne fait qu'observer et donner mon ressenti.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Tout allait très bien dans la discussion jusqu'à cette phrase en fait...... Voilà alors c'est peut être de l'humour mais bon je trouve ça très agressif. Ca m'étonne pas que suite à cette phrase on se retrouve avec 3 autres personnes qui commentent.


Alors soit tu mens, soit tu n'as pas bien suivi. Le message sur lequel on a commencé à me tenir la jambe c'est celui-ci:




> Alors c'est simple: Je préfère les déplacements fluides et totalement contrôlés que permettent les sticks analogiques dans ce jeu en particulier, et comme Respawn a parfaitement optimisé la maniabilité à la manette c'était suffisamment précis pour que je ne sois jamais gêné par son utilisation en mode difficile. C'est le seul FPS solo avec le premier Halo que je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire au clavier/souris parce que c'est un exemple très rare de développeur qui sait ce qu'il fait.
> 
> En multijoueur par contre je n'y toucherait pas avec un bâton, parce que dans ce cas là c'est la vitesse de rotation et la précision qui comptent.


Pas vraiment une remarque polémique, je pense. Ensuite pour ce qui est de cette phrase que t'as trouvé si agressive, (Elle ne l'est pas et je vois pas trop comment tu peux l'interpréter de cette manière) tu peux observer à quel point la personne à qui elle était adressée s'est sentie offensée:




> Bah fais-le et essaye plutôt que d’obéir à la secte des mecs qui ont arrêté de jouer aux jeux vidéo à la fin des années 1990.





> Nope, j'ai déjà fait des FPS/TPS au pad sur consoles, je ne supporte pas la gestion de caméra avec les sticks (ça me le fait aussi sur des jeux pc type action/aventure ou bta mais c'est moins gênant ). Alors je ne vais pas m'infliger ça si l'option C/S existe et est confortable.





> Doom sur Super Nintendo ? (Blague, taquinerie, au cas où)





> Jouer à Doom sur consoles c'est comme jouer à Halo sur pc


C'est pas ce que j’appellerais une grande démonstration d'animosité. Après t'es pas obligé de savoir que Cacao ça doit faire genre sept ans que lui parle sur ce forum et que du coup j'ai évidemment pas besoin de prendre des gants pour qu'il ne se sente pas profondément offensé quand je le tacle, (En plus il fait pareil mais comme c'est un croulant on lui dit rien à ce bâtard) mais tu peux quand même observer qu'il a pas relevé et qu'il avait donc probablement compris l'humour.

Les seuls qui réagissent à ça c'est toi, qui surinterprète, et nAKAZZ, l'empereur de l'esprit de contradiction qui adoptera n'importe quel point de vue et interviendra dans n'importe-quelle conversation tant que ça lui permet de contredire quelqu'un, quelque chose, n'importe-quoi. (J'aurais pu marquer: _"Mes hémorroïdes me grattent très beaucoup ! Bonjour !"_ qu'il aurait trouvé le moyen d'y répondre quelque chose, c'est pas personnel)

----------


## pothi

Ouais je sais pas j'essayais un peu d'interpréter pourquoi on se retrouve direct avec un page de topic suite à une de tes interventions et j'ai décrété que ça devais être ce message. 
En fait ce que je n'avais surement pas comprit c'est qu'il y en a qui sont surement seulement là pour t'embêter et te charrier. 
 J'avoue j'ai pas résisté à aller chercher un gif vu que j'adore cette scène du film  :^_^: 
Nan j'ai pas trouvé ça spécialement agressif non plus hein! Peut être légèrement stigmatisant mais vu que c'était dit de manière humoristique  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Nan j'ai pas trouvé ça spécialement agressif non plus hein! Peut être légèrement stigmatisant mais vu que c'était dit de manière humoristique


C'est totalement pensé pour être stigmatisant, surtout qu'en ce moment je joue à Uncharted et que contrairement à ce que tout le monde dit ici c'est plutôt pas mal. (C'est évidemment une pirouette pour revenir sur les rails du topic mais je joue vraiment aux Uncharted en ce moment et je vais probablement revenir dessus dans le topic des jeux terminés parce qu'il y a pas mal de choses intéressantes à en tirer, en particulier quand on le compare à sa contrefaçon officielle avec le nom de Lara Croft dessus)

----------


## Canard WC

Ce topic mériterait d'être un peu modéré, car franchement ça devient lourd !
Qu'est qu'on en a à cirer du débat "Moi je joue à la manette", "Ah ben alors, tu es trop un noob toi, car sur PC on ne joue qu'au clavier ! Pour preuve la PC n'est pas livré avec une manette !"
 ::O:

----------


## Dicsaw

> Cool ta life

----------


## Olima

Moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous dites FPS au lieu de Doom-like, c'est beaucoup moins clair.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous dites FPS au lieu de Doom-like, c'est beaucoup moins clair.


C'est un genre différent (et heureusement éteint depuis longtemps) les Doom-like.
Avec l'arrivée de Quake et de la Full 3D + Mouselook on commence à parler de FPS, parce que c'est à partir de là que la technologie était suffisante pour permettre aux jeux de se démarquer.

En fait on devrait dire Quake-like.
Débattez.

----------


## Haelnak

> Ce topic mériterait d'être un peu modéré, car franchement ça devient lourd !
> Qu'est qu'on en a à cirer du débat "Moi je joue à la manette", "Ah ben alors, tu es trop un noob toi, car sur PC on ne joue qu'au clavier ! Pour preuve la PC n'est pas livré avec une manette !"


C'était une discussion courtoise en réaction à un post parfaitement dans le sujet.
Le but du topic n'est pas uniquement de dire "Je joue à ça" sans que personne ne réagisse...

Enfin, perso, je trouve que si le thread se contentait d'être comme le "En cours" (qui affiche ce que le membre regarde/lit/etc.) de SensCritique, il n'aurait aucun intérêt.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Enfin, perso, je trouve que si le thread se contentait d'être comme le "En cours" (qui affiche ce que le membre regarde/lit/etc.) de SensCritique, il n'aurait aucun intérêt.


Ce qui me fait penser: c'est quand qu'on fait un topic pour mettre nos profils sens critique, qu'on puisse se moquer des goûts des autres ?

----------


## Dicsaw

Comme il en profite pour faire sa promo l'autre.   :Cafe2:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce topic mériterait d'être un peu modéré, car franchement ça devient lourd !
> Qu'est qu'on en a à cirer du débat "Moi je joue à la manette", "Ah ben alors, tu es trop un noob toi, car sur PC on ne joue qu'au clavier ! Pour preuve la PC n'est pas livré avec une manette !"


Le but n'était absolument de lancer un débat, j'étais vraiment curieux de savoir pourquoi un type à priori doué de bon sens comme  Strelock trouvait qu'un Titanfall 2 était plus agréable au pad (en solo).
J'ai eu ma réponse, voilà c'est fait on ne va effectivement pas transformer ça en deux pages sur un duel Pad/C:S.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est un genre différent *(et heureusement éteint depuis longtemps)* les Doom-like.
> .


Euh ? T'es sérieux ? Un vrai doom-like avec une gueule un peu plus post 2010 qui reprendrait les codes du Papy tu trouverais ça malheureux ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Les Doom-Like ce sont des jeux qui ne sont pas en 3D, ce qui veut dire que la verticalité est tout simplement absente, (impossibilité de superposer deux étages lorsqu'on construit les niveaux, tout doit être sur un seul plan) qu'on ne peut pas se déplacer sur plusieurs axes ou même viser dans différentes directions. (ou alors de manière très imprécise et limitée dans les quelques jeux type Marathon et Duke Nukem 3D qui le proposaient)

Ces jeux sont objectivement obsolètes au niveau le plus fondamental et il n'y a pas la moindre raison pour laquelle on ferait un Doom comme celui de 1993 en 2017.

----------


## Haelnak

wut?

Tu confonds "doom-like" et "jeux sous idTech 1" ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Doom-Like c'est l’appellation donnée à tous les jeux à la première personne sortis après Doom et qui avaient en commun de beaucoup lui ressembler parce que même avec un moteur différent ils souffraient des mêmes limitations, ce qui limitait considérablement les possibilités d'expression.

Avec l'arrivée de Quake et d'une nouvelle vague de jeux à la première personne en Full 3D de plus en plus variés, le terme est tombé en désuétude et on ne parle plus aujourd'hui de Doom-Like mais de FPS, parce que plus aucun jeu ne ressemble à Doom.

----------


## Haelnak

Le test de Half-Life par JV.com  ::ninja::  :



> C'est confirmé : Half-Life est bien le meilleur Doom-like jamais conçu jusqu'à présent!



Et Serious Sam, Painkiller, Doom 2016, Hard Reset, les derniers Wolf, etc. sont considérés comme des doom-like.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bah oui, le terme est progressivement (Donc pas juste comme ça immédiatement) tombé en désuétude parce qu'on s'est rendu compte que qualifier de Doom-like un jeu comme Rainbow Six, qui n'a pas le plus petit début de point commun avec Doom et aurait été technologiquement impossible à peine quelques années plus tôt, ça n'aurait aucun sens.




> Et Serious Sam, Painkiller, Doom 2016, Hard Reset, les derniers Wolf, etc. sont considérés comme des doom-like.


Nope.

----------


## Haelnak

> Nope.


Yep.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Yep.


Serious Sam et ses contemporains n'ont rien à voir avec Doom, Doom 4 est souvent comparé à Quake et est totalement considéré comme un jeu moderne, quand au dernier Wolfenstein il y en a qui ont balancé des remarques peu réfléchies du genre "cay oldschooooooool !" mais je cherche encore pourquoi.

Plus personne ne parle de Doom-like aujourd'hui, sauf pour décrire des projets très marqués dans les codes visuels et les limitations technologiques du début des années 1990:
http://www.nofrag.com/2017/avr/26/50512/

C'est pour ça qu'avec vingt-trois ans de recul depuis la sortie de Doom je pense qu'on peut faire une séparation très nette entre ce qu'on appelait les Doom-Like avant que leur obsolescence technologique totale ne fasse tomber le terme en désuétude et les FPS au sens large. Les canards suffisamment vieux pour avoir des souvenirs de cette lointaine, lointaine époque sont évidemment invités à dire ce qu'ils en pensent. (Sauf ce gâteux de Cacao)

----------


## schouffy

> quand au dernier Wolfenstein il y en a qui ont balancé des remarques peu réfléchies du genre "cay oldschooooooool !" mais je cherche encore pourquoi.


Sûrement car il faut trouver des medkit et y'a de l'akimbo  :Bave:

----------


## Catel

> En fait on devrait dire Quake-like.


^
C'est le terme pertinent, qui a d'ailleurs été employé quand le quake-like avait du sens.

----------


## Olima

Je rigolais, hein.

----------


## Harest



----------


## znokiss

> On se croirait sur le topic des news quand vous avez pété les burnes de Supergounou, c'est fou !


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé quand je vois Strelok poster une avalanche de quote pour démontrer le sens précis qu'il a compris de la conversation et prouver qu'il avait raison. 
J'ai pas lu dans le détail, j'en ai pas grand chose à battre, mais c'est quasi exactement le même cas de figure à 1 jour d'intervalle et les mêmes avatars. 
(j'ai rien contre toi, Strelok ou n'importe qui d'autre, je constate, s'tou).

Merci pour l'image au-dessus, je la sauve dans un coin, elle me resservira.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Mais sinon, les deux gros malins, vous aurez peut-être remarqué que vous arrivez trente ans après la guerre. Du coup c'est quoi l'intérêt de vos interventions à part de foutre la merde ? (Et puisqu'on est dans la simple constatation "s'tou", je peux faire remarquer à Znokiss qu'il a une tendance assez formidable à surgir de nulle part pour jouer le père morale en s'improvisant juge des internet, rôle dans lequel il se sent visiblement si important qu'il se permet de raconter absolument n'importe quoi sur des conversations qu'il se vante de ne pas avoir lues ?)

Vous avez tout à fait le droit d'avoir envie de vous faire mousser comme n'importe-qui sur les internet, mais essayez de trouver une manière moins hypocrite de le faire quand même, surtout si c'est pour poster de manière pas très intelligente des images qui décrivent exactement ce que vous êtes en train de faire. Allez, des bisous.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai toujours pensé que "Harest" se nommait "Harvest". Sacrée RDJ.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Je suis sur *Bayonetta* depuis hier et BORDEL que c'est agréable cette variété de combos! 
> Et l'efficacité avec laquelle c'est géré est juste au top! (...)


Mais t'as pas dit l'essentiel. Tu crois que c'est mieux au pad, au clavier souris, ou à la viole de gambe ?
Tu as deux heures.

(ceci dit, j'hésite à le prendre. Je sais pas si ça me plairait. J'ai essayé Devil May Cry 4 et les écrans statiques (+ l'univers) ça m'a gonflé... Je me suis dit que potentiellement, en s'investissant le système de combat ça pourrait me plaire mais j'étais pas super motivé pour insister).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Mais t'as pas dit l'essentiel. Tu crois que c'est mieux au pad, au clavier souris, ou à la viole de gambe ?
> Tu as deux heures.


Je dis ça je dis rien, mais j'ai lancé vite fait la version PC pour voir comment le portage se débrouillait et j'ai été surpris de constater que ça se joue plutôt pas mal au clavier/souris. D'ailleurs tu vas acheter Bayonetta et ainsi financer mon portage PC de Vanquish que je puisse enfin dire que c'est nul et overhypé, et je t'en remercie.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ben... Je te taquinais sur le fait que jouer au pad s'était comme jouer avec des moufles. Il y a pleins de jeux où je préfère utiliser un pad. Bayonetta en l’occurrence, je me verrais pas faire des combinaisons de touches au clavier.
Je suis pas du tout un intégriste du clavier/souris (même si dès qu'il faut viser au pad j'ai l'impression de vivre un supplice. Le supplice du pad, celui qui commence bien et qui finit mal).

----------


## Olima

> http://fareastcynic.com/wp-content/u...2751078174.jpg


Excellent ça, je le garde dans un coin (coin).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> (même si dès qu'il faut viser au pad j'ai l'impression de vivre un supplice. Le supplice du pad, celui qui commence bien et qui finit mal).


Le supplice de la vibration.

----------


## purEcontact

> (ceci dit, j'hésite à le prendre. Je sais pas si ça me plairait. J'ai essayé Devil May Cry 4 et les écrans statiques (+ l'univers) ça m'a gonflé... Je me suis dit que potentiellement, en s'investissant le système de combat ça pourrait me plaire mais j'étais pas super motivé pour insister).


C'est du SEGA, ça tombera en promo bien assez vite.
Même si, honnêtement, il vaut ses 20 balles.

----------


## akaraziel

Ah oui oui, ça vaut le coup Bayonetta.
Bon c'est complètement dans le "what the fuck ?!" assumé, mais c'est super sympa à jouer.  ::): 

Sinon pour rester dans le ton du topic : je joue toujours à la saga Command and conquer, j'ai fini Red Alert vendredi soir et depuis j'ai attaqué *Tiberian Dawn* (le tout premier donc).
Bon déjà, j'ai eu pas mal de soucis à le lancer dans une résolution correcte avec la dernière version (pour info sous Win10, désactivez la compatibilité win95 sinon ça veut pas. Elle se remet à chaque fois qu'on modifie les options dans le l'appli de configuration), et j'ai encore quelques bugs comme la souris qui ne bouge pas quand je mets le menu de pause et pas moyen de sauvegarder ou de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre. Y'a quelques musiques qui ont changé aussi, même avec l'option "remix" décochée.
Par contre y'a moyen d'avoir les vidéos en français.  ::wub:: 

Au niveau du jeu, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu quelques équilibrages de fait (ou ma mémoire me fait défaut), par exemple j'ai remarqué que je ne gagnais pas d'argent en revendant une raffinerie (bye bye la l'astuce pour avoir un collecteur supplémentaire pour que dalle), ou que les soldats pyro du nod étaient SUPER solides. Je comprends la logique au niveau du game design pour rendre l'unité utile, mais j'en ai vu qui tiennent la tête à 4 tanks, ou qui butent une jeep en deux-trois hit. Bizarrement dans Red Alert c'était pas le cas.
Bon bref, pas super fan du portage, même si le jeu reste simple, fun et bourrin.  ::): 

Et là j'hésite à commencer KOTOR2 avec le mod restoration.  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Mais sinon, les deux gros malins, vous aurez peut-être remarqué que vous arrivez trente ans après la guerre. Du coup c'est quoi l'intérêt de vos interventions à part de foutre la merde ? (Et puisqu'on est dans la simple constatation "s'tou", je peux faire remarquer à Znokiss qu'il a une tendance assez formidable à surgir de nulle part pour jouer le père morale en s'improvisant juge des internet, rôle dans lequel il se sent visiblement si important qu'il se permet de raconter absolument n'importe quoi sur des conversations qu'il se vante de ne pas avoir lues ?)
> 
> Vous avez tout à fait le droit d'avoir envie de vous faire mousser comme n'importe-qui sur les internet, mais essayez de trouver une manière moins hypocrite de le faire quand même, surtout si c'est pour poster de manière pas très intelligente des images qui décrivent exactement ce que vous êtes en train de faire. Allez, des bisous.


Pardon pardon. Au niveau du timing (30 ans après la guerre), c'est sans doute du au fait que je me connecte moins souvent que toi sur le fofo. Du coup, quand j'arrive et qu'il y a 3 nouvelles pages, je parcours, forcément avec du retard. 
Pire encore, il m'arrive de vouloir répondre un truc et de poster, sacrilège, un truc 20 ans après (on dirait du Dumas). Et là c'est la déchéance totale (!) : je balance un ressenti à la lecture desdites pages. Quel affront  ::o:  quel foutage de merde :

J'ai nullement l'envie de "me faire mousser sur les internets", je m'en balance pas mal. Je vois 2 topics (ici et les niouzes) qui partent un peu vite pour ce qui me semble être des points de détail, j'ai réagis en fonction. J'ai cité ton pseudo, milles excuses, j'aurais pu dire nAKAZZ, Cacao ou pothi. 
La seule chose que je voulais dire dans mon post "Pèrlamoral", c'était que ton post ici me rappelait celui-là du topic des niouzes.  J'arrive pas à rentrer dans la conversation, car je me connecte que 4-5 fois par jour à cpc. 
Désolé d'avoir paru hypocrite (ok, là je le suis en faisant semblant de m'excuser  ::P: ), et des bisous aussi.

----------


## Momock

> (ceci dit, j'hésite à le prendre. Je sais pas si ça me plairait. J'ai essayé Devil May Cry 4 et les écrans statiques (+ l'univers) ça m'a gonflé... Je me suis dit que potentiellement, en s'investissant le système de combat ça pourrait me plaire mais j'étais pas super motivé pour insister).


Y'a pas d'écrans statiques dans Bayo (ce qui pour moi est un progrès, même si les pros du beat'em all ne seront sans doute pas d'accord. Il paraît que la caméra statique permet de se concentrer sur les combats en ayant un truc en moins à gérer... mouaif. C'est surtout pour ne pas filer la gerbe aux japonais). J'ai vraiment plus aimé que DMC sur tous les points (sauf les cutscenes qui sont longues, chiantes et cheapos parfois, alors que dans DMC y'eb a le strict minimum. On peut les zapper sans problème celà dit).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Sinon pour rester dans le ton du topic : je joue toujours à la saga Command and conquer, j'ai fini Red Alert vendredi soir et depuis j'ai attaqué *Tiberian Dawn* (le tout premier donc).
> 
> Au niveau du jeu, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu *quelques équilibrages de fait* (ou ma mémoire me fait défaut), par exemple j'ai remarqué que je ne gagnais pas d'argent en revendant une raffinerie (bye bye la l'astuce pour avoir un collecteur supplémentaire pour que dalle), ou que les soldats pyro du nod étaient SUPER solides. Je comprends la logique au niveau du game design pour rendre l'unité utile, mais j'en ai vu qui tiennent la tête à 4 tanks, ou qui butent une jeep en deux-trois hit. Bizarrement dans Red Alert c'était pas le cas.


Je comprends pas. Tu veux dire des équilibrages par rapport à la sortie ? Qui seraient intervenus depuis ? De mémoire, Red Alert avait des "glitchs" que le premier n'avait pas. Typiquement, le coup du harvester ou une astuce dont je ne me souviens plus avec les centrales.
Sinon, tu arrives à y jouer dans quelle résolution ? Le jeu est bon mais visuellement, ce doit être sacrément rude.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a pas d'écrans statiques dans Bayo.


Non mais il y a un écran de score. Le but final du jeu étant quand même de le poncer pour améliorer ton score.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon pour rester dans le ton du topic : je joue toujours à la saga Command and conquer, j'ai fini Red Alert vendredi soir et depuis j'ai attaqué *Tiberian Dawn* (le tout premier donc).
> Bon déjà, j'ai eu pas mal de soucis à le lancer dans une résolution correcte avec la dernière version (pour info sous Win10, désactivez la compatibilité win95 sinon ça veut pas. Elle se remet à chaque fois qu'on modifie les options dans le l'appli de configuration), et j'ai encore quelques bugs comme la souris qui ne bouge pas quand je mets le menu de pause et pas moyen de sauvegarder ou de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre. Y'a quelques musiques qui ont changé aussi, même avec l'option "remix" décochée.


Il me semble (en fait je suis sûr) que tu peux jouer au premier avec Open RA, par contre je sais pas s'il y a moyen de faire la campagne.




Ces musiques.  ::wub::

----------


## pothi

> Mais t'as pas dit l'essentiel. Tu crois que c'est mieux au pad, au clavier souris, ou à la viole de gambe ?
> Tu as deux heures.
> 
> (ceci dit, j'hésite à le prendre. Je sais pas si ça me plairait. J'ai essayé Devil May Cry 4 et les écrans statiques (+ l'univers) ça m'a gonflé... Je me suis dit que potentiellement, en s'investissant le système de combat ça pourrait me plaire mais j'étais pas super motivé pour insister).


J'ai failli réussir à répondre dans les deux heures mais il était tard et je galérait sur ce satané boss alors j'ai révisé mes priorité et je lui ait éclaté la tronche médaille d'or obtenue et je suis parti dormir  :Cigare:  
Je me suis pas vraiment questionné sur le choix du pad pour y jouer  :;): . 
Mais dans l'absolu la question n'est pas forcement si troll que ça vu que ça fatigue quand même pas mal de se crisper sur la manette. Si ça permet de jouer de manière moins stressante pour les doigts ça peut être un bon plan.

Je sais plus trop ce que j'avais pensé de DMC4 à l'époque mais de mémoire c'était pas le jeu du siècle (mais je m'y était bien défoulé et les effets visuels envoyaient pas mal)

Après vu comme ça m'a prit la tête au début de la mission 3 le combat sur les murs contre la sorcière j'aurais pas dit non à une caméra statique. Mais depuis j'ai bien refait 8 fois la missions avant d'obtenir un score correct et de ne pas mourir. J'ai finit par m'y suis habituer et le combat et problèmes de caméra ne sont plus qu'une formalité.

A 20€ je trouve qu'il les mérite mais si tu as des incertitudes face au style du jeu, je te dirais bien d'attendre qu'il passe sous les 15  :;): 




PS: Y'en a pas des masses (1 ou 2 par mission) mais me faire pourrir ma mission parfaite par un QTE surprise ça me fout un peu les glandes. Du coup je rate et mort instantanée or la mort plutôt pénalisant point de vue score donc je me voit obligé de recommence la mission. Mais pour le reste je m'éclatte

----------


## Catel

Y'a une version browser: https://www.adityaravishankar.com/pr...d-and-conquer/

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Y'a une version browser: https://www.adityaravishankar.com/pr...d-and-conquer/


Ahh !  ::wub:: 
C'est toujours immédiatement bon, c'est fou ! Ces musiques, ces sons d'armes automatiques, d'artilleries, le râle des soldats qui meurent...  :Bave:

----------


## akaraziel

Oulà, j'ai pas pensé à passer sur le fofo dans l'après midi :




> Je comprends pas. Tu veux dire des équilibrages par rapport à la sortie ? Qui seraient intervenus depuis ? De mémoire, Red Alert avait des "glitchs" que le premier n'avait pas. Typiquement, le coup du harvester ou une astuce dont je ne me souviens plus avec les centrales.
> Sinon, tu arrives à y jouer dans quelle résolution ? Le jeu est bon mais visuellement, ce doit être sacrément rude.


-Alors déjà, j'y joue avec la version téléchargeable sur CNCnet, on peut aussi y trouver Red Alert et Tiberian Sun : https://cncnet.org/command-and-conquer
L'avantage de cette version, c'est qu'elle est compatible avec win10 (c'était pas le cas avec l'iso de RA et sans doute celui de TD), qu'elle inclu une appli de config qui permet de changer la résolution (entre autres).
J'ai fait Red Alert en 1080p et ça rendait super bien, par contre c'est tendu pour voir les bunkers camouflés. Pour TD c'est pas la même histoire, en 1080p plein écran j'ai eu pas mal de bug d'interface et en fenêtré j'ai la barre des taches qui reste affichée, pas terrible. Du coup j'y joue en fenêtré 720p, j'ai toujours le bug des menus (quoique il s'est pas manifesté aujourd'hui), mais ça passe sans soucis sans cramer les yeux.
Autres avantages de ces versions : campagnes (évidemment), éditeur de niveaux et jeu en ligne.  :Bave: 
Par contre pour RA2 on l'a dans le fondement, c'est dispo nulle part en DL légal (ou j'ai pas bien cherché).

-Les glitchs je les connais pas, mais je me rappelle que construire une première raffinerie, construire une deuxième puis revendre la première permettait d'avoir un recolteur pour pas trop cher en début de partie. Ca marchait bien dans RA que j'ai re-fini récemment, mais dans cette version de TD la raffinerie ne rapporte plus d'argent à la revente. A mon avis ils ont dû toucher un peu aux fichiers du jeu pour équilibrer, ça m'a sauté aux yeux avec les soldats lance flammes qui sont vraiment, vraiment solides pour de l'infanterie, c'est n'importe quoi.






> Ces musiques.


Même remixées je les ré-écoute avec plaisir.  ::wub:: 






> Ahh !
> C'est toujours immédiatement bon, c'est fou ! Ces musiques, ces sons d'armes automatiques, d'artilleries, le râle des soldats qui meurent...


Mais tellement ! Tu fais vite ta petite armée de tanks pour poutrer le voisin, pas trop de trucs à gérer à la fois comme chez la concurrence, le plaisir immédiat quoi.  ::wub:: 





> Y'a une version browser: https://www.adityaravishankar.com/pr...d-and-conquer/


Je viens de tester et je trouve le rendu un peu dégueulasse par rapport à la version que j'ai. 
Celle de Sylvine est plus classe mais elle change quelques trucs par rapport au jeu de base. Ce sont des bons changements (brouillard  de guerre, distance de vue, zone de construction étendue pour ce que j'en ai vu mais en même temps ça s'éloigne un peu trop de l'original à mon goût. Par contre pour du multi ça doit être super cool.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Bon, je pensais maitriser plus ou moins mon petit hameau sur *Darkest Dungeon*, les mercenaires ne rentraient pas trop en sale état, les sous s'accumulaient..... puis j'ai voulu tenter des expéditions lvl3.
Bon, va falloir être patient et ne pas trop s'attacher aux persos

----------


## FrousT

> Bon, je pensais maitriser plus ou moins mon petit hameau sur *Darkest Dungeon*, les mercenaires ne rentraient pas trop en sale état, les sous s'accumulaient..... puis j'ai voulu tenter des expéditions lvl3.
> Bon, va falloir être patient et ne pas trop s'attacher aux persos


 :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

C'est affreux, si je veux etre rentable, faut que je les envoie en kamikaze pour essayer de gratter des trucs à ramener puis les virer parce que bon, ils sont plus en état pour tenir une épée  :Emo:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai tenté *Hell Girls*, trouvé en explorant le pire du backlog Baalimesque. Y a des images de boobs et à 2€ c'est pas la grosse connerie.
Bon ben en fait c'est un match-3 sans filles à poil, avec des combos à maîtriser d'entrée, un mode de matching original et je ne suis fait plier 4 fois d'affilée par le premier adversaire qui a suivi le tutorial. 
Ca finira par passer mais le machin te pose des bombes à compte à rebours sur la grille, y a aussi des tuiles bonus à péter, et on doit remonter sa vie et son armure tout en faisant des dégâts à l'adversaire, dont chaque coup doit me faire 3 fois plus de dégâts que mes attaques... J'ai aussi trois sorts à dispo mais à condition de passer 5 tours à ne jouer que des tuiles de charge de la jauge de mana... si c'est pour taper un coup et mourir ensuite...

Sinon toujours sur *Vermintide*, je m'attaque sur le tard au gameplay de la sorcière. Comme pour les pistolets Dracs de feu du nain, je trouve le jeu très strict sur la zone d'impact, et a fortiori en sortant des boules de feu avec la sorcière, les rats en sortent souvent suffisamment vifs pour me planter leur lame. Ca fait mal quand ca tape mais le feu passe souvent à côté d'un rien et là pas de zone d'effet. Ils ont nerfé ça récemment, certes. Plus globalement je trouve la hitbox des rats foireuse quand on tire à l'arme à feu, ou alors c'est du lag, car on tire dedans et ça ne touche pas toujours.

----------


## esprex

Je repost là ce que j'ai mis sur le topic bayonetta :

J'avais encore jamais joué à Bayonetta, nom de dieu comment c'est bien  :Bave: 
C'est pas spécialement mon type de jeu à la base, mais alors là... Un gameplay aux petits oignons, une bande son qui déchire sa maman, une mise en scènes et des cinématiques complètement folles, c'est décalé, violent (parfois même gore), bourré d'humour, les personnages ont une classe et un charisme dingue... Entre lui et Yakuza 0, je vais sérieusement commencer à m'intéresser aux jeux japonais que je pouvais pas blairer jusqu'alors.

Ça faisait des années que j'avais pas joué à un bijou pareil, tu t'ennuis pas une seule seconde, c'est de la bonne, DE LA TRÈS TRÈS BONNE  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

> je vais sérieusement commencer à m'intéresser aux jeux japonais que je pouvais pas blairer jusqu'alors.


Cool, parce que j'ai un paquet de Final Fantasy à te faire jouer !

----------


## esprex

Les FF j'y ai joué quand j'étais gamin... pas vraiment envie d'y revenir  ::P:

----------


## FrousT

T'a raison prend un truc plus mature, du style* Nier : Automate AuOignon* !

 :B):

----------


## Zerger

Ou *Furi*, même si c'est pas jap

----------


## Olima

Je te conseille la série des Super Mario. Ca a l'air con comme concept, mais c'est vraiment pas mal niveau gameplay !

----------


## esprex

> T'a raison prend un truc plus mature, du style* Nier : Automate AuOignon* !


Ouais c'est le prochain que je fais quand j'aurai terminé Bayonetta et Yakuza 0  :;): 

En attendant que Bayonetta 2 sorte sur autre chose que WiiU  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les Doom-Like ce sont des jeux qui ne sont pas en 3D, ce qui veut dire que la verticalité est tout simplement absente, (impossibilité de superposer deux étages lorsqu'on construit les niveaux, tout doit être sur un seul plan) qu'on ne peut pas se déplacer sur plusieurs axes ou même viser dans différentes directions. (ou alors de manière très imprécise et limitée dans les quelques jeux type Marathon et Duke Nukem 3D qui le proposaient)
> 
> Ces jeux sont objectivement obsolètes au niveau le plus fondamental et il n'y a pas la moindre raison pour laquelle on ferait un Doom comme celui de 1993 en 2017.



Ah ouais mais moi je pensais à un "doom-like" (donc avec ce côté shmup en vue subjective, esquive de bouboules, tout ça ) où la gestion de la 3D serait plus moderne, quand même.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Serious Sam et ses contemporains n'ont rien à voir avec Doom, Doom 4 est souvent comparé à Quake et est totalement considéré comme un jeu moderne, quand au dernier Wolfenstein il y en a qui ont balancé des remarques peu réfléchies du genre "cay oldschooooooool !" mais je cherche encore pourquoi.


Pour le côté "old school" faut regarder du côté d'un gameplay moins "statique" comme on l'a vécu durant les années 2000, avec cette "obligation d'être régulièrement à couvert et de ne sortir le bout du fusil que de temps en temps pour allumer un ennemi au loin (sauf à jouer en mode Facile om tu peux courir comme un lapin suicidaire sous les balles ennemies). Mécanique qui entraîne, à raison, une gestion de vie par auto-regen (sauf pour les jeux qui lorgnent  vers la simulation/survie, genre Stalker).

----------


## Nono

*Xcom 2*.
Excellent, mieux que le 1. Le seul reproche que je peux lui faire, c'est le manque de missions un peu moins génériques que la moyenne. Quelques contextes inédits pour sortir du schéma habituels auraient été bienvenus.

J'approche de la fin. J'y ai joué en vétaran / pas ironman pour découvrir le jeu et ses événements, et je pense qu'un joueur venant de Xcom 1 n'aura aucun mal à en venir à bout.
Maintenant, je pense que ça fait longtemps que j'aurais dû arrêter ma partie et switcher en ironman, parce que les sauvegardes pour éviter les tactiques foireuses après coup, ça tue un peu tout le sel du jeu.

tl;dr : jouez en ironman, sinon vous allez vous faire chier en fin de partie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le côté "old school" faut regarder du côté d'un gameplay moins "statique" comme on l'a vécu durant les années 2000, avec cette "obligation d'être régulièrement à couvert et de ne sortir le bout du fusil que de temps en temps pour allumer un ennemi au loin (sauf à jouer en mode Facile om tu peux courir comme un lapin suicidaire sous les balles ennemies). Mécanique qui entraîne, à raison, une gestion de vie par auto-regen (sauf pour les jeux qui lorgnent  vers la simulation/survie, genre Stalker).


Il y a de l'auto regen dans STALKER. Mais comme il y a aussi de l'auto dégen, ça équilibre  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh...Très léger, à moins d'avoir l'anomalie qui permette d'outrepasser la limite de regen. Et au pire, vu la vitesse de ladite-regen, ça ne sert pas à grand chose en combat. 
Bon on va inventer une troisième catégorie merdique, les jeux avec auto-regen où faut quand même utiliser les medikits/pansements pour survivre  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

Supreme Ruler Ultimate. L'ensemble est bien fait, il y a une partie diplomatique, une partie économique, une autre militaire et de la recherche.
Les deux premiers pans, ça va, mais pour la chose militaire ils auraient dû plus faire dans l'abstraction. Là on se retrouve avec des dizaines de divisions, ce qui est impossible à contrôler sans prendre deux jours pour en passer un dans le jeu. Du coup on laisse le contrôle à l'IA, et bien qu'elle se débrouille, c'est pas non plus très efficace.

Mais il y a quand même de quoi s'amuser.
Là j'ai commencé une campagne en 1936 à la tête de l'Italie. Un an plus tard, mon pote l'Allemand attaque la France, et je l'ai courageusement suivi en franchissant le Rubicon les Alpes. J'ai difficilement réussi à m'emparer du sud-est pendant que mon cousin germain rasait tout le nord, le centre et l'ouest. #collabo
J'en ai aussi profité pour attaquer les colonies françaises en Afrique, que l'IA ne défend absolument pas. Je suis désormais l'heureux propriétaire de millions de km² de désert...

----------


## Haraban

Je viens tout juste de commencer *Battle Brothers*.

Tout allait très bien, j'apprenais doucement à jouer et à me battre efficacement, à gérer mes rations et le moral de ma très maigre troupe (6 bonhommes de niveau 1 et 2). Je venais tout juste de finir mon troisième contrat quand deux groupes de brigands ont poppé soudainement juste devant le miens. Il devait y avoir 16 brigands de niveau 5. J'ai fuis, mais ils m'ont rattrapé. J'ai re fuis, ils m'ont re rattrapé. Je suis mort et j'ai perdu.
Je vais relancer un nouveau groupe mais le cœur n'y est pas trop... En espérant que cette fois j'aurais l'occasion de jouer un peu plus longtemps.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Si c'est pour monter une troupe de 6 bonhommes jusqu'au level 10 avant de tomber sur 15 brigands level 25 avec des baskets... bon courage !

----------


## pothi

Tu m'as vraiment intrigué avec ce *Battle Brothers* Je me suis dit mais c'est quoi ce jeu pour masochiste il a l'air de le décrire comme un RPG mais il meurt comme dans un Rogue like  ::huh:: 

Donc je suis allé faire un tour sur la page du jeu et je suis tombé sur cette review : 



> So. I was playing beginer and Ironman. I had just gotten up to a roster of ten and I had one guy in mail. This is when a village asked me to fend off an attack of Brigands.
> 
> I figured hey, It's probably just going to be 12 guys, no problem.
> 
> 28 brigands show up. Mostly Thugs, some Raiders and in the back 6-8 Poachers and Marksmen.
> 
> I figure this is probably the end of my adventure and decide to give it a good show.
> 
> Instead of turtling with my spearwall I charge in. The the two Scramasax slash and then decapitate time and again. Arrows and bolts fall amidst the dense bandit throng, striking if not their intended target then atleast a target.
> ...


Ça te donnera peut être envie d'y rejouer. 
Mais bon je me rend bien compte qu'il avait une armée correcte et que la tienne etait bien plus modeste. Tu t'es pas aventuré dans un zone ou tu n'aurais pas dut? Peut être que les voleurs sont en embuscade dans une zone spécifique?

----------


## Clydopathe

Nop, le jeu est full procédurale, il n'y a pas de zones plus dangereuse que d'autres. Il a juste eu pas de bol à son pop et à celui de ses ennemis, mais oui, les brigands devaient être en embuscade.

----------


## Anonyme220825

> Bon on va inventer une troisième catégorie merdique, les jeux avec auto-regen où faut quand même utiliser les medikits/pansements pour survivre


Moi j'aime bien l'absence d'auto-regen avec un délai de 8 secondes de soins pour les medkits et de 4 secondes pour les bandages, avec immobilisation de l'utilisation des armes.

----------


## Haelnak

Je joue à HotS comme un bon gros casu en ce moment :

----------


## Anonyme220825

Le boucher, médaille d'or olympique.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le boucher, médaille d'or paralympique.


fixed

----------


## Anonyme220825

> fixed


Il vaut mieux perdre une jambe qu'un bras dans un accident de bicyclette.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il vaut mieux perdre une jambe qu'un bras dans un accident de bicyclette.


Il vaut mieux éviter l'accident, en fait.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Et bien je me suis remis à TESO. 
MORROWIND l'extension en forme de madeleine de Proust sort en juin ( et je suis sur la bêta fermée, c'est ... ah bah nan je peux rien dire  ::ninja::  ), entre temps sont sortis : la guilde des voleurs, la main noire, la Cité Impériale au cœur de Cyrodiil (pvp-aVa), une extension sur les orcs, une sur les Argoniens et les persos orientés stamina sont enfin viables. 
Bref j'ai replongé. 
Et ça correspond assez bien à mon petit temps de jeu. 
Pour le moment, yabon  ::):

----------


## ShotMaster

Ca vaut quoi TESO pour jouer pépouze en couple ? Genre gros casu qui fait que des quêtes sur WoW en temps normal ?

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Ca vaut quoi TESO pour jouer pépouze en couple ? Genre gros casu qui fait que des quêtes sur WoW en temps normal ?


Pour le peu que j'y ai joué, je dirais que c'est une bonne option du côté des MMO pour jouer pépouze en couple, justement. J'ai trouvé l'immersion plutôt bonne, les quêtes relativement sympas (pour un MMO). Après y'a ça qui arrive et là t'es sur un truc où tu peux t'éclater sur d'excellences quêtes (mais vraiment). Parfait pour du jeu en duo. Mais bon, faut attendre le 26 juin.

----------


## ShotMaster

Déjà joué à Secret World (et là vraie version, pas la boucherie qui se prépare). On avait beaucoup aimé, mais le coté Pépouze, c'est quand même limité. Faut se péter le crane sur certaines quêtes, et du coup t'as pas forcément envie d'y jouer quand t'es crevé.

Puis ma chérie flippait trop dès qu'on allait dans un garage/tunnel sombre. Je devais être 20m devant elle pour la prévenir de tout ce qui allait se passer  :Emo:

----------


## BaneRequiem

> Déjà joué à Secret World (et là vraie version, pas la boucherie qui se prépare). On avait beaucoup aimé, mais le coté Pépouze, c'est quand même limité. Faut se péter le crane sur certaines quêtes, et du coup t'as pas forcément envie d'y jouer quand t'es crevé.
> 
> Puis ma chérie flippait trop dès qu'on allait dans un garage/tunnel sombre. Je devais être 20m devant elle pour la prévenir de tout ce qui allait se passer


Ah ben dans ce cas, j'ai l'impression que TESO correspond plus à ce que tu recherches, oui !  ::P:

----------


## pothi

> Puis ma chérie flippait trop dès qu'on allait dans un garage/tunnel sombre. Je devais être 20m devant elle pour la prévenir de tout ce qui allait se passer


Épique tu veux pas la faire jouer à Alien et faire des vidéos  ::trollface::

----------


## banditbandit

*Dragon Age 2* 

 Assez décevant au début, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes environnent (bonjour l'utilisation des mêmes décors, les mines et les grottes toujours pareils) et les mêmes ennemies, c'est très redondant surtout dans la première partie, les ennemies qui repope par vagues...  ::|: 

ils ont même réussie à faire la même interface qu'avant mais en moins bien, et l'accès à l'inventaire n'est plus direct.

Ça commence à se décanter à partir des tréfonds et la deuxième partie semble plus intéressante avec des choix difficiles dont on soupçonne qu'ils ne seront pas sans conséquences.

----------


## Ruadir

> *Dragon Age 2*  avec des choix difficiles dont on soupçonne qu'ils ne seront pas sans conséquences.


Haha... ::ninja::

----------


## pothi

Bon vu qu'on est encore dans le thème des pads apparemment je vais faire un bon gros HS 

-Steam controler?
-manette X360?
- manette XBOX one? 
- manette playstation 4?

Pour remplacer ma vielle manette de 360 qui commence à sérieusement souffrir de mon excès de BTA.

Merci  :^_^: 

J'avoue tout de même que pour du BTA le steam controler me fait pas trop envie.

----------


## Cabfire

Si tu as 100 euros a claquer, Manette Xbox one (pack PC sans fil)+ Pack Batterie

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à *Battlefield 1*.

C'est fou mais je pensais pas que la série allait remonter la pente après trois opus qui allait du médiocre au nul à chier mais finalement si. Déjà, on a une période quasiment (pas du tout en fait) pas exploité dans le monde du jeu vidéo, bon ça reste une version très hollywoodienne avec des soldats qui peuvent courir à l'infini et de la réanimation à coup de seringue dans la cuisse mais il reste que ça fait du bien de ne pas retrouver les éléments abusifs ajouté par la guerre moderne (parce que c'est bien la guerre moderne, c'est juste que DICE a jamais su équilibrer ça correctement).

La beta m'avait fait peur pourtant, notamment parce que la map présenté était nulle à chier et donnait surtout le beau rôle au sniping. Heureusement, les autres cartes du jeu sont vachement bien foutu et DICE a été à l'écoute des joueurs quand il y avait des déséquilibres (typiquement, le fait que les défenseurs pouvaient tenir un point en étant dans un bunker et en spammant les grenades comme dans les pires heures de Opération Metro, ça a été corrigé en permettant la prise du point en étant au dessus du bunker). Donc les cartes sont bien agencé, elles sont belles, les variations apportées par certains effets météo sont sympa et ont souvent un vrai impact sur le gameplay (notamment lorsqu'il y a la brume).

Le teamplay est bien récompensé et ça me plaît, les exploits personnels sont laissés de côté pour favoriser le jeu en squad avec pas mal de récompense en point à la clé, c'est plaisant.

Il reste des trucs un peu chiant comme certaines armes craqués (le fusil à pompe slug qui est aberrant) ou certains bugs qui ne sont pas corrigé (ah bah tiens, je ne peux plus viser avec mon arme, sympa le challenge).

J'ai acheté le DLC They Shall Not Pass et il est vraiment sympa (ça reste cher pour pas grand chose quand même mais j'avais envie de jouer les français), notamment grâce à des maps qui mettent en avant l'infanterie.

Voilà, j'aime bien.

----------


## Narushima

> Bon vu qu'on est encore dans le thème des pads apparemment je vais faire un bon gros HS 
> 
> -Steam controler?
> -manette X360?
> - manette XBOX one? 
> - manette playstation 4?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42120-Manettes-sur-PC

----------


## schouffy

J'aime bien les HS.
Perso j'ai eu que des emmerdes avec les manettes x360 (que des problèmes connus de la communauté, avec des bricolages pour réparer soi-même, donc qu'on vienne pas me dire que j'ai pas de chance ou je fais n'importe quoi), et jamais aucun avec les dual shock. Donc je recommande la dual shock 4 avec scptoolkit que j'utilise souvent sur mon PC, la compatibilité est équivalente à la X360 puisque ça émule la même chose.

----------


## Illynir

Ah bon, jamais eu de problème avec ma manette 360 perso, je l'ai depuis 2008... Par contre c'est une manette filaire.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Franchement après avoir utilisé une X360 filaire et une XB1 sans fil, quand je remets les mains sur un pad PS3 j'ai l'impression de reculer de 20 ans en ergonomie.
Par contre le sans fil c est rigolol mais le pad à plat qui déco brutalement, sur un jeu de voiture ça fait mal. Le câble n'est jamais loin.
BF1 j'y joue un peu de loin en loin mais pour moi il a les mêmes tares que les précédents avec ses balles qui se perdent dans le cosmos et une communauté de gros débiles rendant le teamplay possible uniquement avec des potes. Faudrait qu il soit jouable seulement en Hardmode, quand je vois comment Vermintide te punit bien la tronche d'entrée, les mecs que tu croises ensuite sont attentifs et disciplinés pour la plupart.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Lego City Undercover - PS4*

Offert à mon fils pour ses 10 ans, il en est gaga et je dois dire que moi aussi je m'amuse bien à jouer les Starsky et Hutch avec lui. C'est le parfait GTA pour gamin avec des tonnes de trucs à faire, d'items à débloquer (plus de 100 véhicules), de l'humour tréééés bon enfant avec quelques clin d'oeils pour les plus grands et surtout une mise en scène excellente qui parodie avec classe les séries américaines dont le jeu s'inspire. Sur le plan technique rien à dire c'est du beau boulot et la PS4 est à l'aise avec ce titre.

Globalement je le place un cran au-dessus des Lego Star Wars et Jurassik World qui étaient déjà très bons dans le genre. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de concurrence, hors Nintendo, sur ce secteur des jeux pour papa + fiston.

----------


## akaraziel

> Lego City Undercover - PS4
> 
> Offert à mon fils pour ses 10 ans, il en est gaga et je dois dire que moi aussi je m'amuse bien à jouer les Starsky et Hutch avec lui. C'est le parfait GTA pour gamin avec des tonnes de trucs à faire, d'items à débloquer (plus de 100 véhicules), de l'humour tréééés bon enfant avec quelques clin d'oeils pour les plus grands et surtout une mise en scène excellente qui parodie avec classe les séries américaines dont le jeu s'inspire. Sur le plan technique rien à dire c'est du beau boulot et la PS4 est à l'aise avec ce titre.
> 
> Globalement je le place un cran au-dessus des Lego Star Wars et Jurassik World qui étaient déjà très bons dans le genre. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de concurrence, hors Nintendo, sur ce secteur des jeux pour papa + fiston.


Ouais je confirme que pour jouer avec son gamin (4 ans pour mon grand), les jeux Lego sont vraiment sympa. C'est absolument pas frustrant, y'a des trucs à chercher, faut réfléchir un peu, c'est idéal pour les initier aux jeux vidéo.  ::): 





> BF1 j'y joue un peu de loin en loin mais pour moi il a les mêmes tares que les précédents avec ses balles qui se perdent dans le cosmos et une communauté de gros débiles rendant le teamplay possible uniquement avec des potes. Faudrait qu il soit jouable seulement en Hardmode, quand je vois comment Vermintide te punit bien la tronche d'entrée, les mecs que tu croises ensuite sont attentifs et disciplinés pour la plupart.


Comme à chaque "nouveau" BF en fait, maintenant que j'ai compris ça j'achète un BF quand tous les golmons sont partis sur le dernier opus à la mode, comme ça c'est plus cool. J'ai vu la différence quand je suis revenu sur BF4/Battlefront après la sortie de Hardline/BF1, c'était quand même beaucoup moins peuplés de débiles.

----------


## Mojito83

> J'ai acheté le DLC They Shall Not Pass et il est vraiment sympa (ça reste cher pour pas grand chose quand même mais j'avais envie de jouer les français), notamment grâce à des maps qui mettent en avant l'infanterie.


Tu arrives à jouer aux nouvelles opérations?
Sur PC j'arrive toujours sur des serveurs vides ou presque.

----------


## Olima

J'ai bouclé*Lucius Demake*, sympathique mais pas inoubliable (2/3h)
Je fais en ce moment *The Bug Butcher*, un pang-like vraiment très sympathique à défaut d'être long, vraiment conseillé aux fans d'arcade. C'est simple direct et très fun, y'a des power ups et des bestioles dégueu à la place des bulles.
Abandonné *Flat Heroes*, c'est très bien mais le style minimaliste m'empêche de m'accrocher pour le finir (je suis à la fin de l'avant dernier monde, et ça se corse pas mal) Bon platformer ceci dit.
J'ai entamé *MGS 3* sur 3DS. Pour l'instant, c'est un bon film. J'ai environ 2h dessus, je crois qu'il y a 30 mn de gameplay et le reste de cinématiques  ::P:

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu arrives à jouer aux nouvelles opérations?
> Sur PC j'arrive toujours sur des serveurs vides ou presque.


Alors, ça dépend du moment de la journée.

Le soir/nuit, j'arrive à trouver assez rapidement des joueurs que ce soit en 64 ou en 40. La journée en semaine, c'est carrément plus galère par contre, je trouve personne en 40 et ça met des plombes en 64 mais ça fini par arriver.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue actuellement à la beta de *Quake Champions*

C'est sympa, je trouve bien les sensations de Quake III mais j'avais quelques craintes concernant l'ajout de personnage avec des pouvoirs mais finalement, ça passe plutôt bien et c'est assez transparent, au final.

Par contre, le fait de devoir acheter les personnages du vrai argent (j'ai vu qu'il y avait une monnaie IG mais je crois pas qu'on puisse en gagner en jouant), c'est une vraie enculade  :tired:

----------


## Haelnak

> Je joue actuellement à la beta de *Quake Champions*
> 
> C'est sympa, je trouve bien les sensations de Quake III mais j'avais quelques craintes concernant l'ajout de personnage avec des pouvoirs mais finalement, ça passe plutôt bien et c'est assez transparent, au final.
> 
> Par contre, le fait de devoir acheter les personnages du vrai argent (j'ai vu qu'il y avait une monnaie IG mais je crois pas qu'on puisse en gagner en jouant), c'est une vraie enculade


En f2p
Tu peux louer les héros avec de la monnaie ingame. 
Louer parce que le déblocage se fera très rapidement contrairement à un jeu comme LoL qui demande plusieurs dizaines d'heures de jeu pour la plupart des persos.

En b2p (en achetant le jeu donc)
Tous les persos sont débloqués, comme pour Overwatch.
Par contre je ne sais pas si ce sera comme Overwatch pour les nouveaux héros (gratuits) ou de l'enculade à la Ubisoft avec For Honor et R6 Siege (hors de prix).


En gros, c'est comme si Blizzard proposait une version free to play de son jeu, on ne peut pas trop critiquer le choix de id Software pour le coup.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah d'accord, je savais pas du tout qu'il y aurait une partie F2P  ::o:

----------


## Erkin_

Je m'essaye enfin à Rocket League.
C'est fun mais je le trouve très compliqué d'accès dans ses contrôles. Principalement à cause du mode ball cam, les contrôles ne s'adaptent pas à la perspective de la caméra et restent par rapport à la voiture, qu'importe son sens. Je trouve ça pas du tout naturel et je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer pour l'instant.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Rocket league*,
*3on3*,
*Disc Jam*, 
*Street fighter 5* et *Mass effect 3 wii U*

----------


## Supergounou

> Je m'essaye enfin à Rocket League.
> C'est fun mais je le trouve très compliqué d'accès dans ses contrôles. Principalement à cause du mode ball cam, les contrôles ne s'adaptent pas à la perspective de la caméra et restent par rapport à la voiture, qu'importe son sens. Je trouve ça pas du tout naturel et je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer pour l'instant.


Le bouton "bidule" te permet de sortir de ce mode.

----------


## Dicsaw

Bon ayé, j'ai enfin pu tester Wildlands en dehors de la beta, c'est déjà mieux que ma précédente expérience (c'était ultra vide, ultra simpliste et ultra chiant), la je dirais que c'est juste très fainéant.

Du Ubisoft pur jus, le jeu entier se résume à capturer des avant-postes avec quelques objectifs pas bien excitants (interroger un sicario, trouver tel info, voler un véhicule etc). L'infiltration est assez simple la plupart du temps, ça se complique  un petit peu dés que l'action s'emballe (dans l'avant dernière difficulté ou la dernière, les autres sont sans intérêt) avec les gros renforts qui débarquent. Je recommande de le faire exclusivement en multi, faut pas compter sur un vrai solo.

Par contre les morts sont très frustrantes, la vie du perso est faible, y'a une gestion de la pénétration, les balles traversent tous les matériaux légers et y'a pas de hitscan (la balistique pour le sniper est  :Bave: ), cette faible résistance aux dégâts m’emmerde, ça privilégie l'infiltration sans prises de risques et les moments bourrins ne durent pas assez longtemps.

C'est dommage d'avoir un si bon emballage (c'est très joli, ça se joue bien, les décors pourraient faire place à des combats de fou) seulement utilisé en grande partie pour du tourisme, on trouve un lieu, un bloc de texte, le perso lance un commentaire, voila fini. J'ai rarement vu un tel gâchis d'assets. Si ils avaient du flair ils auraient pu bricoler un truc type battle royal avec tout ça mais non, y'a même pas de pvp (il devrait arriver, je sais pas si ce sera payant ou non).

Ah et le ton est à vomir. Le mélange parc d'attraction et chasse au cartel, avec les 'muricains qui justifient tout le temps leurs actes quand un moment limite se pointe et qu'on pourrait faire un parallèle entre les des deux camps... ("ouais non eux ils font pire que le waterboarding !"), je zappe complétement la narration, c'est affreux.

----------


## Erkin_

> Le bouton "bidule" te permet de sortir de ce mode.


Je sais bien, mais :
- Tu ne vois plus où est le ballon.
- De ce que j'ai regardé, les pro du jeux privilégient énormément ce mode. Donc je tente de m'y habituer (en vain).

----------


## FrousT

La cam unlock sert pas mal pour dribbler à un certain niveau ou pour feinter l'adversaire, mais au début c'est mieux d'apprendre avec la cam lock je trouve,

Si t'a des questions viens sur le topic du jeux t'a plein de pro qui peuvent t'aider  :;):

----------


## Olima

Je suis toujours sur *MGS 3.*  Avis mitigé, je crois que je préférais les séquences de jeu des deux premiers. Là, la jungle toute verdâtre est à la limite de me filer du motion sickness, et il faut dire que sur l'écran d'une 3DS c'est pas vraiment le plus pratique.
Par contre c'est ma mémoire qui me joue des tours ou les cinématiques (l'essentiel du jeu donc) sont encore plus barrées que dans les deux premiers ? J'aime beaucoup Ocelot le pistolero qui miaule. Les boss sont excellents, en général (même si c'est galère de viser avec le c stick).

----------


## Baynie

> Je suis toujours sur *MGS 3.*  Avis mitigé, je crois que je préférais les séquences de jeu des deux premiers. Là, la jungle toute verdâtre est à la limite de me filer du motion sickness, et il faut dire que sur l'écran d'une 3DS c'est pas vraiment le plus pratique.
> Par contre c'est ma mémoire qui me joue des tours ou les cinématiques (l'essentiel du jeu donc) sont encore plus barrées que dans les deux premiers ? J'aime beaucoup Ocelot le pistolero qui miaule. Les boss sont excellents, en général (même si c'est galère de viser avec le c stick).


C'est vrai que a résolution 240p de la 3DS rend très vite les choses dégueulasses.
Après oui on peut dire que c'est à partir de MGS3 que Kojima a décidé de partir en vrille niveau référence et what the fuck sans lien direct avec le scénar:
-- eva qui montre ses boobs pour bien qu'on comprenne que c'est une James Bond Girl donc on va se la faire wink wink
-- les boss n'ont plus de lignes de dialogues, donc on peut faire n'importe quoi avec: bee man, spider man,...

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je découvre la série Ratchet & Clank avec *Opération Destruction*, quatrième épisode et le premier en HD.

C'est une autre victime de la première vague des jeux PS3 et ça veut donc dire qu'on a l'emballage complet: Des soucis techniques et surtout, surtout, cette abomination de reconnaissance des mouvements de la Sixaxis/Dualshock 3 que les développeurs se sentaient encore obligés de fourrer dans la gorge du joueur pour ne pas vexer Sony. Du coup on a quelques passages qui te font orienter la manette dans tous les sens par exemple pour éviter des véhicules en chute libre, et comme les grenades dans le premier Uncharted dont il faut orienter la trajectoire en penchant la manette, ce n'est pas bien, ce n'est pas bien du tout. Il est heureusement possible de désactiver la Sixaxis dans les options, ce qui fait passer les mini-jeux l'exploitant de pénibles à soporifiques. C'est déjà ça, mais ça ne reste pas bien. Plus jamais ça svp Sony, thx, xoxo.

Cette nuisance mineure mise de coté, c'est très amusant. L'arsenal est aussi vaste que les ennemis sont variés et comme le titre l'indique, la plateforme est largement secondaire et sa présence tient surtout à l'envie des développeurs de varier le gameplay entre les phases de combat où on casse tout, avec des particules qui volent dans tous les sens, des animations expressives et des mécaniques qui ont clairement été perfectionnées au fil des épisodes. (Je reprocherais simplement un certain manque de réactivité au niveau des mouvements lorsqu'on essaye de viser, surtout dans un jeu où la santé se vide très rapidement et où on est donc encouragé à bouger sans arrêt) L'action étant en plus bien dosée et les personnages relativement attachants, la lassitude ne s'installe pas.

Le bonus, et quel bonus, c'est que c'est une petite merveille technique. Facilement un des jeux les plus jolis de la génération précédente avec des scènes vivantes qui fourmillent de détails, des modèles de très bonne qualité, une image relativement nette avec peu d'aliasing et un design adorable, et tout ça à 60 merveilleuses images par secondes. Il y a quelques ralentissements lorsque les effets se font vraiment nombreux mais on est loin d'autres jeux de 2007 comme Uncharted où les difficultés initiales des développeurs à maîtriser la machine donnaient des résultats à la limite de l'injouable. Ici c'est joli et très réactif, et en dehors du gameplay Sixaxis et de quelques imprécisions lors des phases de plateforme (en particulier lorsqu'on contrôle Clank) je n'ai pas de reproches à adresser au gameplay, du coup je vais certainement terminer ça et je pourrais même enchaîner directement sur suite une fois que ce sera fait.

----------


## akaraziel

*C&C Tiberian Sun :*

"Portage" bien meilleur que pour Tiberian Dawn, sur lequel j'avais des problèmes aléatoires avec la souris dans le menu de pause (pratique pour sauvegarder...), là j'ai juste des petits soucis avec le temps d'apparition des menus, mais c'est fonctionnel.
Jeu entièrement en anglais donc je dois faire l'impasse sur les vidéos, mais ça fait toujours plaisir de revoir certains acteurs connus (Mickael Biehn, James Earl Jones) dans le cast.
C'est toujours du CnC pur jus donc assez simple à prendre en main, c'est toujours joli et bien détaillé, quoique les unités se démarquent un peu dans, c'est assez bizarre à regarder mais ça passe et au moins c'est lisible (bon, sauf quand t'as une cinquantaine d'unités évidemment).
Une chose intéressante dont je ne me rappelais plus, y'a des petits chemins alternatifs qui permettent de contourner les défenses, et des petits ajouts de gameplay lié au terrains, comme des "plantes" qui abîment les véhicules (à l'image du tiberium avec les soldats) ou de la faune agressive.
Pour les points plus négatifs, j'ai trouvé que l'IA n'était pas très combattive par rapport à Tiberian Dawn, une fois leurs collecteurs détruits, et des musiques globalement moins marquantes que les épisodes précédents.
Ça reste quand même super fun à jouer, MAIS...

...J'approche un peu de l'overdose CnC, donc j'alterne un peu en revenant sur *Fallout New Vegas*.
Rien de spécial à en dire, j'ai essayé d'enrober le truc avec ENB, textures et tout le tralala pour rendre le tout plus attractif (et c'est pas difficile), reste des baisses de framerate ponctuelles par moments, surtout en début de partie mais je vais mettre ça sur le moteur du jeu.
Autrement c'est plus sympa à jouer que F3, plus sombre, plus violent aussi, parce que tomber sur un RadScorpion géant ou sur les chefs des poudriers ça fait mal, et j'ai même pas cherché à me promener.
Je vais essayer de m'y investir que lors de ma partie sur 360 à l'époque, le jeu m'avait pas marqué plus que ça mais comme j'en entends du bien je me dis que je suis passé à côté du jeu.

Et sinon un peu de Cvilizations Beyond Earth en multi avec le frangin et des bots, je suis vraiment mauvais, j'équilibre que dalle niveau energie/santé, je m'étends trop vite, c'est la cata.  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Je joue à Wyv & Keep, un puzzle game (vous laissez pas avoir par la présentation, c'est pas vraiment un jeu de plateforme) ma foi fort sympathique pour le moment (que vous pouvez chopez pour que dalle).

Je donnerais un avis plus détaillé plus tard, mais là je viens de tomber sur un niveau bonus et putain...
En gros normalement on contrôle deux personnages, en appuyant sur une touche on passe de l'un à l'autre. Faut se creuser un peu les méninges mais où j'en suis dans le jeu il y a rien d'insurmontable.
Sauf que là on contrôle 2x2 personnages, quand on contrôle la fille en haut, elle fait les même mouvements en bas, sauf que le niveau est pas symétrique.

Ça sera plus parlant en vidéo :




Si on veut juste finir le niveau, c'est très simple, il suffit qu'un des personnages atteigne la porte en haut à gauche.
Mais le but c'est de récupérer tous les trésors sur le niveau, puis d'atteindre la porte, sachant que si un seul des 4 personnages meurt, faut recommencer.

Ça serait déjà super dur s'il y avait des mécaniques de contrôle du temps style rewind, mais là sans la moindre assistance j'en viens à douter que ça soit humainement possible.
A noter que c'est jouable en coop, mais je pense pas que ça aide vraiment.

----------


## Supergounou

Wishlist, merci pour la découverte  ::): 
J'attendrai ton retour final voir si je craque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et là, le drame en allant sur la page Steam du jeu: je le possède déjà  :Facepalm:

----------


## FrousT

:Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

:haha:   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Wishlist, merci pour la découverte 
> J'attendrai ton retour final voir si je craque.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et là, le drame en allant sur la page Steam du jeu: je le possède déjà


C'est drôle, parce que tout à l'heure en y jouant j'étais bloqué sur un puzzle, et d'un seul coup j'ai eu un souvenir de toi qui parlait de ce jeu sur le forum, plus spécifiquement que tu bloquais aussi sur un puzzle, et que tu avais ajouté une capture d'écran avec pour illustrer.

Mais après vérification ni toi ni personne n'a déjà fait mention de ce jeu sur ce forum à part quelques mots sur le topic des indés ou des bons plans.
Je me suis complétement inventé un souvenir.


Sinon pour le jeu, sauf si d'un coup la qualité du jeu se détériore ou si je me rend compte qu'en fait je suis déjà à 90% du jeu, je recommande déjà chaudement, surtout à ce prix.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi aussi je rêve de toi la nuit  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Je pense que c'est surtout parce que t'es le seul susceptible de faire un retour sur un obscure puzzle game ici.

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Salt and Sanctuary*, à la faveur d'une promo Steam et parce que j'avais mis ce Dark Souls aplati dans ma whishlist depuis sa sortie. C'est... étrange. Pas désagréable à jouer mais j'ai quand même du mal à m'y mettre : j'ai mis du temps à comprendre qu'il y avait un délai entre parade et attaque par exemple, c'est super perturbant, et je saisis pas du tout le système de roulade. Sur le premier boss, parfois je passe derrière lui, parfois non et c'est comme si c'était un mur : il me pousse et je me prends tout dans la tête  ::blink:: .

Edit : et je crois que je vais re-binder les touches comme sur DS, là je fais souvent n'importe quoi avec les boutons c'est assez navrant à regarder...

----------


## sebarnolds

> Wishlist, merci pour la découverte 
> J'attendrai ton retour final voir si je craque.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et là, le drame en allant sur la page Steam du jeu: je le possède déjà


Fais gaffe, c'est une maladie : la Baaliminite  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Fais gaffe, c'est une maladie : la Baaliminite


M'en parle pas, c'est pas la première fois que ça m'arrive  ::unsure:: 




> et je saisis pas du tout le système de roulade. Sur le premier boss, parfois je passe derrière lui, parfois non et c'est comme si c'était un mur : il me pousse et je me prends tout dans la tête


De mémoire, ça fait longtemps: tu as un système de poids, comme dans DS. Moins tu portes de choses, plus ta roulade va loin et est invincible longtemps. Il faut que la distance de ta roulade te permette de passer au travers de l'ennemi, si elle finit dans sa tronche, elle se fera cancel. Aussi, tu peux passer au travers des ennemis seulement pendant les frames d'invincibilité. Si tu tentes de passer au travers alors qu'il porte un coup, c'est moyen, car il faut: passer à travers le coup + à travers l'ennemi pendant l'invul', donc timing plus long, voir impossible. L'idéal est de prévoir le coup de l'ennemi (connaitre les patterns et donc les "pré-animations" de chaque coup) et passer au travers au bon moment, donc avant qu'il porte son coup.

Ce jeu est quasi un copier/coller de DS, mais en 2D et avec des timings différents. Comme sur Dark Souls, tu vas grave en chier au début, jusqu'à bien comprendre comment ça fonctionne et rouler sur le jeu. De mémoire encore, mon premier run avait duré 30h, mon second 8h  :;): 

T'as décidé de jouer quelle classe?

----------


## Harest

J'ai pas le même souvenir sur la roulade. De mémoire les collisions sont mal foutues. Pour espérer faire une roulade et passer d'un côté d'un boss à l'autre, faut se coller contre lui, appuyer dans la direction vers laquelle on veut aller et faire la roulade. Seulement dans cette situation t'es garanti(e) de pouvoir passer sans entrer en collision avec le sprite du boss.

Edit @Supergounou (Dessous) : Oui c'est lié à la distance de la roulade. Mais c'est un défaut majeur du jeu pour moi, c'est immonde comme choix de contrôle du perso. Ça n'empêche pas le jeu d'être bon, juste que c'est assez "rageant" au début.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas justement parce que le boss est gros et que les roulades doivent finir bien derrière lui pour être validées? J'ai souvenir que mon second run magicien tout nu, je faisais roulades après roulades et que ça passait largement sans avoir forcément à me coller au boss.

Après ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué au jeu, et depuis j'ai regardé pas mal de speedruns, et eux ne ratent les roulades que très rarement (normal  ::): ). Peut-être mon avis est-il biaisé à cause de ça.

----------


## Catel

> Je pense que c'est surtout parce que t'es le seul susceptible de faire un retour sur un obscure puzzle game ici.


Bah non, y'a toi aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## GrandFather

Et moi aussi ! En ce moment je joue à *Stephen's Sausage Rolls*, un puzzle game aussi moche qu'intelligent, et on peut d'ailleurs dire qu'il approche le génie... Le but est de faire griller des saucisses sur un grill par un petit personnage équipé d'une pique. Ca n'a pas l'air sexy comme cela, mais les mécaniques sont subtiles et progressivement amenées par des niveaux très bien conçus. Pas de tuto, on expérimente, on échoue et on apprend. Ce n'est pas le plus difficile auquel j'ai pu jouer (rien à voir avec un Snakebirds par exemple) mais le challenge reste très élevé.

----------


## Ammoodytes

> T'as décidé de jouer quelle classe?


Ben j'ai pris paladin je crois, mais je pataugeais tellement dans les menus à tenter de savoir la particularité de chaque archétype que j'ai finis par prendre au hasard. Je n'ai découvert l'inventaire que bien plus tard, ainsi que les stats et l'arbre de compétence qui m'a semblé complètement foutraque (je ne savais même pas où était mon curseur). Ils ont tellement collé à DS que le début est aussi avare de renseignements.

Enfin vu là où je suis rendu je crois que je vais faire un re-roll en essayant de voir les stats de départ. J'ai jamais aimé joué les grosses tortues dans les dark souls, je vais prendre quelque chose de plus agile.

----------


## M.Rick75

Entre autres choses à *Zombie Night Terror*. C'est un genre de Lemmings moderne (ohhh noooooo !!!) avec une pause active.
Faut pas s'arrêter au pixel art (sauf si on est complètement allergique). C'est très bien animé ce qui lui donne beaucoup de personnalité. C'est pas cheapos (pas un énième jeu indé lambda en pixel art).

Je l'ai pris aujourd'hui et Je comptais faire une petite partie pour voir parce que j'avais pas beaucoup de temps. J'ai été complètement absorbé. Je l'avais mis de côté depuis sa sortie mais j'aurais été con de laisser passer la promo (ou tout simplement de le laisser de côté plus longtemps).
Ce qu'il y a de bien c'est que (pour l'instant) on est pas au zombi près et donc on peut pas mal expérimenter. Perdre des zombis bêtement sans que ce soit absolument le game over du niveau. On est pas dans un casse tête où il y a une solution et une seule à faire dans un timing précis et rien d'autre.

----------


## LeChameauFou

*mass effect 3* (wii U)  n'est pas mal.Les phases de gunfight ne sont pas ouf, le côté gestion est pas complexe mais ça fait vraiment l'affaire. 
Après shepard c'est vraiment la bonne à tout faire ( gertrude shepard ^^) :  va voir ce que cerberus mijote, règle le litige krogan - turiens, cherche des alliés, gère la diplomatie du conseil ... Puis tant qu'à faire va voir aussi si des étudiants humains sont encore vivant dans ce système. J'espère qu'elle a des primes et qu'elle est majoré sur son salaire.
La bd narrative du début de jeu pour simuler les choix faits dans mass effect 1 et 2 est vraiment pas mal. Je n'ai fini ni le 1, ni le 2 faute à un pc qui surchauffe lorsque je joue à mass effect et une ps3 qui a rendu l'âme lorsque je jouais au 2, du coup la bd fait bien son office. 
Cool.

Commence *Mother russia bleed*, c'est méga dur en fait. Pire que street of rage. Pour moi le jeu a été pensé pour de la coop' niveau difficulté.

----------


## Zerger

Je crois que c'est ce qu'il ressortait du test CPC, faut pas y jouer seul

----------


## Supergounou

Pourtant en multi, le nombre d'ennemi est multiplié. Donc ça devient dur, ET illisible.  ::P: 

Le truc de MSB, c'est, comme souvent, qu'il faut comprendre ce qui fonctionne contre chaque type d'ennemi. Et ne pas hésiter à essayer des combinaisons (genre haut+B, etc...), y a plein de trucs qui ne sont pas expliqués par le jeu. Et savoir qu'un bouton permet de se redonner de la vie, j'ai fait les 3/4 du jeu avant de m'en rendre compte...

Finalement il est pas si dur, faut juste être attentif et patient  ::trollface::  /crosstopic

----------


## LeChameauFou

C'est vrai. J'ai relancé le jeu avec un coéquipier IA. Il est utile car il peut attirer les ennemis sur lui et donc ça permet de souffler sur certaines phases.  Au début il m'avait l'air pas mauvais, la première fois que je tombe il a clear la salle avant de me ranimer puis ensuite il a fait le contraire. Me ranimer systématiquement alors qu'il était dans une mêlée d'ennemis.

----------


## rgk

> Sinon pour le jeu, sauf si d'un coup la qualité du jeu se détériore ou si je me rend compte qu'en fait je suis déjà à 90% du jeu, je recommande déjà chaudement, surtout à ce prix.


Wyv and Keep c'est typiquement ce que je n'aime pas dans les jeux de puzzle, pousser des boîtes. J'ai vite lâché.

Sinon en ce moment je joue à *Wolfenstein The Old Blood*, je suis très fan des Wolfenstein de Machine Games. Quel plaisir de revisiter le château avec de si beaux graphismes, et des combats bien pêchus !

----------


## Shapa

A la beta de Lawbreakers, enfin a rentrer dans une partie pas pouvoir choisir de perso et me faire kick. Overwatch is ded guyz.

----------


## Catel

Je me suis réinstallé ma Wii directement dans ma piaule et j'ai lancé *Donkey Kong Country Returns*. Excellent.  ::lol::

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai retesté Law Breaker suite au dernier gros patch.

Déjà maintenant ça tourne sur ma machine (tout au minimum certes, mais le jeu est pas vilain même comme ça).
Et ils ont poussé un peu les curseurs niveau frénésie, un peu trop même, c'est ultra bourrin et rapide à tel point que ça en devient brouillon.
Alors c'est très défoulant et immédiatement amusant, mais je doute de la profondeur du truc en l'état.

Les maps sont trop petites et encaissées et les modes de jeu pas vraiment adaptés à la vitesse du jeu.
Il y a un perso de soin je crois, mais vu qu'il y a des medpacks un peu partout et que de toute façon tout va beaucoup trop vite, osef.

Bon, c'est un jeu qui est appelé à beaucoup évoluer mais je suis curieux de voir quelle direction ils vont prendre.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Je continue *Salt and Sanctuary*, mais ce soir j'ai failli désinstaller tellement c'était une session de rage. Je m'attendais à en chier, au moins au début, mais là j'ai le sentiment que ce n'est pas pour les bonnes raisons. Le passage à la 2D rend certaines choses inutilement compliquées, le placement du personnage, par exemple, par rapport aux ennemis : si je me situe trop près (voire légèrement superposé) au mob, je ne touche pas, ou encore  cette sorte de lag sur les commandes qui fait que ça ne répond pas aussi vite que je le souhaiterais. Combien de fois j'ai paré alors que je voulais simplement riposter, ou continuer à donner des coups du mauvais côté ! Et après une parade réussi, l'animation de contre m'amène systématiquement vers l'avant pour être idéalement placé dans le reste du groupe de mobs qui s'en donne à cœur joie  ::|: .
Mais je crois que c'est la zone où je viens d'arriver dans la zone (

Spoiler Alert! 


le bois avec le Mad Alchemist

) qui m'a réellement donné envie de balancer ma manette, avec les blobs incontrables qui me tombent dessus et la partie plateforme chiante au possible... Et le combat de boss tient beaucoup à l'aléatoire : j'ai fait deux essais à pas grand-chose de la réussite, et les autres essais il n'a fait que balancer des éclairs, boules de feu et faucilles roses constamment  :Facepalm: . Me suis retrouvé à court d'antidote, pas moyen d'avoir de marchands ni de guide au sanctuaire. Je fais des dégâts tout pourri parce que je ne peux pas mettre grand-chose, et je n'ai rien qui contre efficacement les dégâts élémentaires (feu, foudre, poison, arcane, la totale).

J'ai envie d'aimer le jeu pour son ambiance, mais je ne m'amuse pas à cause des contrôles, je suis super triste  :Emo: .

----------


## Momock

Pareil ici, le jeu ne m'amuse pas et j'ai aucune envie de la relancer. Non pas que j'aie du mal avec les contrôle, mais je le trouve pas agréable à jouer et y'a rien qui me motive à me forcer un peu.

----------


## Pitchblack

_Je reposte ici un petit retour sur Battle Brothers, gagné par la grâce d'un gift de Lucky-One (topic des généreux) et sur lequel j'ai pas mal joué ces derniers temps._



*Battle Brothers*, c'est du combat tactique médiéval, mâtiné d'un brin de gestion de compagnie mercenaire, et en sus l'exploration d'une carte procédurale, avec son lot de maisons nobles qui guerroient, de hordes orks qui menacent pillent et tuent, de zombies et autres spectres qui hantent les cimetières et recoins paumés.

La partie tactique est riche en possibilités de personnalisation de ses unités, avec l'obligation (enfin, plutôt la nécessité) de spécialiser ses hommes (_plusieurs statistiques à faire progresser + un système de perks à débloquer_).

La guerre est sale dans Battle Brothers : les combats font très mal, un tir ou un coup bien placé peut tuer net. Oui, même un vétéran. 
Mais même si l'on survit, les hommes se font blesser et peuvent en garder des séquelles, les armes et armures s'usent. 
On se retrouve donc rapidement à soigneusement vérifier les distances, étudier le terrain et ses possibilités de couverture, les goulot d'étranglement où attendre la charge ennemie... il y a une belle tension qui se forme durant les batailles.
Le jeu propose des actions différentes en fonction des armes employées, on peut faire la tortue, où équiper des pécores avec des bouclier et des lances et faire un mur de piques pour stopper la charge de brigands, waargs, orks ou morts vivant.
Pas de magie "active" par contre (pas encore rencontré en tout cas), même si on peut se retrouver confronté à bien des saloperies morts-vivantes.
Saloperies, car si le zombie est stupide, l'ork est puissant. Un berserker ork, çà fait mal. On peut choisir sa bataille en fonction de ce qu'on repéré les éclaireurs, ou se battre et se replier pour se battre un autre jour (au prix potentiel de grosses pertes). 

Et la tension est d'autant plus palpable que l'on s'attache fortement à nos hommes : le jeu ne déborde pas de dialogues, mais chacune de nos recrue hérite de quelques éléments de background qui en brossent le portrait à grands traits : untel est un pauvre éclopé et le jeu lui-même nous recommande de ne pas de l'embaucher, untel autre est un ouvrier journalier qui rêve d'aventure, un autre un noble désargenté, un moine défroqué, et une cohorte de mendiants et bougres qui n'ont plus rien à perdre. Le style graphique en rajoute : les personnages ont de la gueule. Pas des gueules de porte-bonheur d'ailleurs : on est pas exactement dans le kawaii ou le stylisé. Nos hommes (pas encore croisé de femmes actives dans le jeu, d'ailleurs) sont burinés, mal lavés, renfrognés... En bataille, les portraits sont abîmés par les coups, le sang et les contusions marquent les visages. Les cicatrices ne sont pas "élégantes" : en fin de baston, la troupe ressemble à un défilé de caricatures de Rocky (le I).
On est plus dans le Vieux Monde de Warhammer que dans un FF ou les Royaumes Oubliés. 




_(les screens ne sont pas de moi)_

Et on en prend pitié de nos hommes, on a envie de les mener le plus loin possible. On leur paye la tournée à l'auberge après une bataille gagnée mais éprouvante, et on repart sur la route le lendemain (_oui, le jeu gère le moral des troupes, leur solde, la nécessité de les nourrir jour après jour_).

Les traits de background génèrent également une poignée d’événements aléatoires qui changent de la routine du jeu. Au hasard d'un soir de veillée, l'un de mes hommes s'émerveille de la rapidité de guérison d'une blessure. Son camarade, moine défroqué, en profite pour parler un peu de la foi. Gratuit et sans conséquences, mais plaisant.

Le gameplay se déroule tranquillement, entre des phases d'exploration de la carte pour passer d'une ville à l'autre à la recherche de contrats (_réputation gérée, quêtes de maison noble déblocables en fonction_) ou de mauvais coup à faire (_on peut jouer hors-la-loi et s'attaquer à des caravanes marchandes_), des phases en ville où l'on va s'équiper, écouter des rumeurs qui permettront de trouver des points d'intérêts (_campements de brigands, trésors et repères de monstres_), négocier des contrats (_on ne peut en prendre qu'un à la fois, demander à se faire payer une part d'avance, etc... au risque de se faire rembarrer et perdre le job_) et les phases de batailles proprement dites.

Le jeu prévoit qu'à partir d'un certain degré d'avancement, des crises peuvent survenir, du genre invasion ork, ou arrivée des morts-vivants en masse, par exemple.
Je n'ai pas poussé assez loin pour observer ces crises.

Il y a également la recherche d'un équilibre organique et d'un impact léger sur le monde : décimez les bandits qui menacent les routes de tel village et vous verrez les prix baisser et les commerces proposer de meilleurs objets à meilleur prix. De même, intervenez souvent autour d'une même zone, et vous aurez plus de chance de recruter de nouveaux hommes sur place.

Un mot sur la musique : les boucles sont relativement courtes, mais de qualité. On reste dans une ambiance "vieux monde", avec peu d'envolées lyriques mais des rythmes néanmoins entraînants, plus léger ou inquiétants selon les lieux visités et les phases de jeu.

Il n'y a pas que du bon dans Battle Brothers. La base est bonne, voire très bonne si l'on aime se raconter des histoires, mais la progression pourra paraître quelquefois frustrante. Il est notamment dur de faire du bénéfice. On compte les sous pour payer la solde et la nourriture. Les missions payent maigre. 

Le moteur procédural est correct mais les événements, même si leur survenue est aléatoire,  ont l'air de se répéter dans le même ordre. Du haut de mes 11 heures, j'ai déjà observé une ou deux répétitions : rien de déstabilisant, mais à comparer avec un "This is The Police" par exemple, on a pas encore la même richesse.
Il ne semble pas y avoir de scénario à proprement parler. Une avancée plus ou moins scénarisée chez les nobles, un accent sur les crises, mais guère plus. Le storytelling se joue à hauteur des recrues mais pas tellement plus.

Et bien sur les batailles peuvent être dures et punitives, on peut perdre des vétérans sur un tir ajusté adverses. Nul n'est éternel. Il est probable que vous aurez renouvelé la grande majorité de votre troupe avant de voir la "fin" du jeu.
Le jeu permet les sauvegardes quand on veut (je n'ai pas testé en combat, ceci dit), mais j'encourage très fortement à jouer en assumant les pertes, ou en cochant l'option "Ironman". C'est sur l'investissement et les regrets qui s'ensuivent que le jeu brille.

A priori, le dev fait des mises à jour régulièrement et semble tenir compte des remarques. 
Je n'ai pas beaucoup creusé, mais ai déjà vu des réponses du bonhomme sur le forum Steam.

Au final, les 11 heures que j'ai passé ne seront pas les dernières. 
J'ai trouvé çà très bon et ai beaucoup aimé.
Je continuerai à y jouer épisodiquement car je me suis attaché à mes hommes et je compte bien les mener au succès  :;): 
Grand merci à *Lucky-One* pour ce gift !

----------


## Anonyme220825

*Metro 2033 Redux*, quand on aime on ne compte pas. J'ai fais une gaffe, je suis mort à l'avant poste des nazis en mettant les lunettes de vision nocturne, un nazi m'a contourné pile poil et m'a buté ce salaud.

 C'est pas grave, je recommence tout depuis le début car je suis un vrai.  :Pipe:

----------


## Supergounou

*Bayonetta*

Qu'est-ce que je suis nul aux BTU 3D!  ::O:  C'en est limite affligeant.

Par contre je le lance toujours avec plaisir, c'est pas trop moche, l'univers est sympa, c'est très dynamique, un peu japonais mais ça reste tolérable, mais surtout le gameplay est vraiment riche, tellement les possibilités de combos ont l'air infini. Ce qui ne m'empêche quand même pas de spammer toujours et encore les même attaques  :Facepalm:

----------


## Momock

@Supergounou: ça va venir, ne t'en fais pas!

Moi je joue à *GIGA WRECKER*, un jeu Game Freaks (à quel moment Nintendo les a libérés pour qu'ils puissent faire autre-chose que Pokémon?) C'est un puzzle/platformer metroivanaesque. Avec de la physique: on peut casser des bouts de terrains et des ennemis puis en collecter les bouts pour faire une boule plus ou moins grande et taper avec, ou la transformer en cube ou en épée qui fait de coupures nettes, et il y a toujours de quoi resetter une salle à proximité pour si on a cassé ce qu'il ne fallait pas. 

Comme je le cragnais je suis nul ou alors c'est la physique qui l'est, vu que je n'y comprends rien. J'ai souvent l'impression d'avoir trouvé la solution sans la comprendre ou d'avoir fait complètement autre-chose que ce qu'on attendait de moi en abusant de la physique chelou. En plus l'héroïne peine parfois à trouver où pouvoir poser ses pieds avec les morceaux de terrain tordus et y'a des saletés de débris partout qui gènent, argh! Ça m'énerve.

Par contre les boss sont super biens (en tout cas les deux premiers). J'attendais pas le jeu là dessus franchement, mais bon tant mieux hein. C'est sûrement parcequ'il n'y a pas de physique dans ces combats, haha!

----------


## Nephizz

> Je continue *Salt and Sanctuary*, mais ce soir j'ai failli désinstaller tellement c'était une session de rage. Je m'attendais à en chier, au moins au début, mais là j'ai le sentiment que ce n'est pas pour les bonnes raisons. Le passage à la 2D rend certaines choses inutilement compliquées, le placement du personnage, par exemple, par rapport aux ennemis : si je me situe trop près (voire légèrement superposé) au mob, je ne touche pas, ou encore  cette sorte de lag sur les commandes qui fait que ça ne répond pas aussi vite que je le souhaiterais. Combien de fois j'ai paré alors que je voulais simplement riposter, ou continuer à donner des coups du mauvais côté ! Et après une parade réussi, l'animation de contre m'amène systématiquement vers l'avant pour être idéalement placé dans le reste du groupe de mobs qui s'en donne à cœur joie .
> Mais je crois que c'est la zone où je viens d'arriver dans la zone (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le bois avec le Mad Alchemist
> 
> ) qui m'a réellement donné envie de balancer ma manette, avec les blobs incontrables qui me tombent dessus et la partie plateforme chiante au possible... Et le combat de boss tient beaucoup à l'aléatoire : j'ai fait deux essais à pas grand-chose de la réussite, et les autres essais il n'a fait que balancer des éclairs, boules de feu et faucilles roses constamment . Me suis retrouvé à court d'antidote, pas moyen d'avoir de marchands ni de guide au sanctuaire. Je fais des dégâts tout pourri parce que je ne peux pas mettre grand-chose, et je n'ai rien qui contre efficacement les dégâts élémentaires (feu, foudre, poison, arcane, la totale).
> ...


Je trouve les contrôles plutôt réussis perso. Mais là pour le coup tu n'en est qu'au début et le jeu te réserve pas mal d'autres coups de putes.  ::P: 

J'ai aussi fait une session dessus hier soir et j'ai rencontré le premier boss à me poser vraiment problème: 

Spoiler Alert! 


The Third Lamb. Une belle saloperie qui m'a demandé une dizaine d'essais au bas mot. Enfin je ne sais pas trop vu que j'ai arrété de compter.  ::P: 
A priori sa plus grosse attaque c'est de la foudre (en tout cas ça y ressemble visuellement) et même avec un stuff optimisé resist foudre je me suis fait one shot. Heureusement que c'est son attaque la plus simple à gérer... 
Après j'ai rencontré le boss suivant: The Three of Men ou un nom dans le style, et c'est passé dès le second try. J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a un gros écart de difficulté entre les différents boss.



Sinon je tourne en rond dans *Planescape Torment EE* dans le quartier des sensats. Du coup je clear mes quêtes le temps de trouver comment débloquer la suite de l'intrigue (et je n'ai absolument aucune idée de la tournure que va prendre le scénario, ce qui est plutôt bon signe).

Ah oui, j'ai commencé Star Wars Kotor aussi. Histoire d'avoir encore un jeu bien long à finir avec mon temps de jeu réduit en ce moment...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

Pour Salt & Sanctuary, à un moment donné il y a 2 chemins radicalement différents qui s'offrent au joueur. Les 2 sont autant difficiles l'un que l'autre, mais poseront des problèmes de façon différente en fonction de si on visite l'un en premier, ou l'autre. C'est d'ailleurs peut-être la seule erreur de level design pour moi, du coup par exemple j'avais complètement roulé sur The Third Lamb.

Ça, et le fait qu'il y a au final une assez grande possibilité de build, et qu'en fonction que l'on joue mage, tank, ou palouf, les obstacles se trouveront à des endroits différents.

Y a pas un topic du jeu d'ailleurs?

----------


## Nephizz

Oui, il y a un fil dédié. Je n'avais pas vu.

Après je ne sais pas vraiment laquelle des deux routes principales j'ai emprunté. J'ai fait pas mal de backtracking et c'est fort possible que j'ai plus ou moins alterné entre les deux jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Supergounou

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...1#post10883334

----------


## Supergounou

> Wyv and Keep c'est typiquement ce que je n'aime pas dans les jeux de puzzle, pousser des boîtes. J'ai vite lâché.


Je viens de finir le premier monde, et j'en suis malheureusement aussi au même constat. Les niveaux sont intéressants, et pécho les différentes médailles ça fait réfléchir, mais c'est pas suffisant. Je vais pousser un peu l'expérience, voir si ça se diversifie par suite, mais pour le moment il manque un tout petit quelque chose histoire que je m'accroche.

----------


## Sylvine

Juste pour me contredire sur l'autre topic.  :Boom:

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai vu sur la vignette de la vidéo que tu as posté qu'il semble y avoir des caisses avec des propriétés spéciales, tout à fait le genre de truc que j'attends histoire de pimenter un peu le tout. Et faut avouer que le premier monde est vraiment très simple, peut-être que le coup de foudre viendra quand ça se complexifiera.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai vu sur la vignette de la vidéo que tu as posté qu'il semble y avoir des caisses avec des propriétés spéciales


Pas du tout.  :^_^:  ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD::  ::XD::  :^_^:  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad::  ::sad:: 

Non, y'a pas, le jeu introduit quelques nouvelles mécaniques mais si le début t'ennuie tant que ça je sais pas si c'est la peine de continuer.

----------


## Supergounou

Ben j'ai continué un peu, et y a de la dynamite. C'est des caisses spéciales la dynamite!

----------


## Olima

Je viens donc de finir *Evoland*, c'est une petite ballade sympathique dans l'univers des rpg d'autrefois. Ca se fait rapidement, rien d'inoubliable, mais quelques trucs assez marrants (dans un level diablo like, on choppe une boucle d'oreille qui donne "+ 0,1% de protection à une oreille". )Par contre j'ai finalement abandonné *Kentucky route zero* au milieu de l'acte 4. Le premier ep était génial, et après c'est une lente descente dans l'ennui et la consternation. Ne pas s'attendre à du point n click évolué, c'est quasiment du visual novel, les idées de bases sont pas inintéressantes mais bon...

----------


## Supergounou

Respect, tu parles d'un jeu fini et d'un jeu laissé tombé sur le topic des jeux en cours  :^_^:

----------


## Olima

> Respect, tu parles d'un jeu fini et d'un jeu laissé tombé sur le topic des jeux en cours


Dont un que j'ai bien aimé et un dont j'ai aimé un bout !  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Plus sérieusement, j'avais zappé qu'il y avait un topic "des jeux qu'on a fini". Il y en a un aussi pour "les jeux qu'on a laissé tomber" ? C'est pas un peu la folie là ? Il y a "les jeux qu'on vient de commencer", "les jeux qu'on va sûrement commencer" et "les jeux qu'on a fini mais auxquels on rejoue" aussi ? :D ) (Et puis techniquement, le topic s'appelle "A quoi vous jouez tout de suite". Considérant qu'il y a une petite marge pour le tout de suite, vu qu'on va pas jouer et écrire sur le forum en même temps, vu que j'ai joué à ces jeux aujourd'hui et hier soir je pense que je suis dans les clous. Na ! )

----------


## pothi

Voilà par exemple bien que j'ai un peu la flemme de le faire tout de suite. Je le met ou mon retour sur Bayo vu que je viens de le finir mais j'y joue encore?  ::trollface::

----------


## Olima

> Voilà par exemple bien que j'ai un peu la flemme de le faire tout de suite. Je le met ou mon retour sur Bayo vu que je viens de le finir mais j'y joue encore?


Ben dans le topic des canards généreux, comme tout le monde !

----------


## rgk

> Pas du tout. 
> 
> Non, y'a pas, le jeu introduit quelques nouvelles mécaniques mais si le début t'ennuie tant que ça je sais pas si c'est la peine de continuer.


Tu connais *Alwa's Awakening* ? Je serais curieux de ton avis dessus.

Et ceux qui n'accrochent pas à *Salt & Sanctuary*, allez donc jouer à *Dead Cells* !

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu connais *Alwa's Awakening* ?


Non, mais de ce que je vois de ta vidéo ça a l'air nettement moins orienté puzzle et plus plateforme.

----------


## Momock

> Non, mais de ce que je vois de ta vidéo ça a l'air nettement moins orienté puzzle et plus plateforme.


Ça dépend des donjons. Sur la fin ça devient plus plateformes que puzzles, on est poussés à combiner le bloc et la bulle au maximum. La jouabilité est plutôt rigide en plus, je ne pense pas que t'aimerais (c'est pas aussi rigide que La-Mulana, loin de là, mais quand-même).

----------


## FrousT

> Tu connais *Alwa's Awakening* ? Je serais curieux de ton avis dessus.
> 
> Et ceux qui n'accrochent pas à *Salt & Sanctuary*, allez donc jouer à *Dead Cells* !


S'ils accrochent pas a Salt & Sanctuary je leur conseillerais pas Dead Cells mais plutôt Mario Kart ou Tétris pour changer de style.

Mais sinon Dead Cells il est pas un peu trop en early access et il serait conseillé d'attendre maturation du jeu plutôt ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je ne sais pas si poster ici ou dans le topic des confessions, mais en ce moment, je fais la sainte trinité Ubienne.

*Watch Dogs 2* pris en solde, et c'est pile ce que j'attendais après la démo sur PS4. C'est un GTA-like, mais vraiment réussi. J'essaie de jouer en tuant le moins de personnes possibles, en missions et en ville (on essaie d'être un peu roleplay quoi).
La ville semble mininuscule, mais elle est agréable à parcourir, et la montée en puissance du héros est vraiment classe. Mention spéciale au multijoueur, qui est vraiment super bien intégré. Entre les joueurs qui viennent donner un coup de main lorsqu'on a trop fait le con avec la police, ou alors les events JcJ, c'est vraiment du super bon boulot.
Bon après, l'histoire est un peu naze, les persos assez mauvais (sauf le hacker avec le masque à smiley, gros boulot sur sa voix et ses textes, notamment en Espagnol)

*The Division* encore et toujours. Putain que j'aime ce jeu. J'aime son ambiance fabuleuse, j'aime le gameplay, c'est une usine à screenshots, je relance tout le temps une partie pour les quetes hebdomadaires, ou pour aller me faire un coup de flippe dans la Dark Zone. Dommage que le jeu va mourir à petit feu par contre, Ubisoft n'a rien annoncé pour cette année dessus. Nouveau patch prévu aujourd'hui qui va permettre d'enregistrer des loadout (combinaison de costume/stuff/skills pour switcher rapidement entre un profil de soigneur pour jouer en groupe, ou un loup solitaire en Dark Zone)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands* Enorme bac à sable coop, rien à redire, le jeu manque un peu de polish, mais ce mélange de l'Agence tout risque et d'Expandables est vraiment excellent. Vu le contexte, le second degré est plus que bienvenue.

----------


## Seymos

> Tu connais *Alwa's Awakening* ? Je serais curieux de ton avis dessus.
> 
> Et ceux qui n'accrochent pas à *Salt & Sanctuary*, allez donc jouer à *Dead Cells* !


C'est multi dead cells ? Un des aspects que j'ai bien aimé sur S&S c'est de pouvoir jouer à la cool avec madame.

----------


## pothi

> C'est multi dead cells ? Un des aspects que j'ai bien aimé sur S&S c'est de pouvoir jouer à la cool avec madame.


Non pas de multi  :;):

----------


## Clydopathe

Nop, c'est solo uniquement. Je suis pas sur que le multi soit prévu par les dev.

----------


## Seymos

Dommage.

----------


## parpaingue

Je joue à *Alan Wake*, j'ai fini le deuxième épisode et j'hésite entre laisser tomber et recommencer en easy, parce que l'ambiance est bonne mais le gameplay est tellement à la ramasse qu'il en devient vraiment pénible, entre les contrôles mous, les combats régulièrement à moitié scriptés où y a une seule façon de s'en sortir, les ennemis qui apparaissent hors champ, viennent nous frapper depuis un angle mort et courent trois fois plus vite que le héros (ce qui au passage n'est pas DU TOUT raccord avec la thématique de la lumière et les lampadaires/générateurs en tant que zone sûre)... 
De toutes façons la mécanique de base éclairer/tirer est juste bof, surtout avec des piles durant huit (8) (*HUIT*) (vous avez bien lu) secondes donc...
Tout ça tue beaucoup le boulot assez impressionnant sur l'ambiance.

Histoire d'arranger les choses, m'étant retrouvé en tête à tête avec une gamecube la semaine dernière j'ai rejoué à Resident Evil 4 dessus et je ne peux évidemment pas m'empêcher de comparer.
Alors certes RE4 fait cent fois plus "jeu vidéo" dans sa présentation, mais c'est aussi un jeu vidéo cent fois meilleur.

----------


## Zerger

Perso, la fin du jeu, je me contentais de courir en laissant les ennemis derriere moi jusqu'à la prochaine source de lumiere tellement les combats étaient gavants!

----------


## Herr Peter

> Perso, la fin du jeu, je me contentais de courir en laissant les ennemis derriere moi jusqu'à la prochaine source de lumiere tellement les combats étaient gavants!


Tu peux faire ça ? J'ai toujours pensé que les combats étaient des sortes d'arène où il faut absolument tuer tout le monde pour avancer.

Sinon oui Parpaingue, passe en facile, les combats dans Alan Wake sont comme les missions dans les GTA: une formalité à faire pour avancer dans le jeu et profiter de tout le reste.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu peux faire ça ? J'ai toujours pensé que les combats étaient des sortes d'arène où il faut absolument tuer tout le monde pour avancer.
> 
> Sinon oui Parpaingue, passe en facile, les combats dans Alan Wake sont comme les missions dans les GTA: une formalité à faire pour avancer dans le jeu et profiter de tout le reste.


Y a des combats où tu es obligé de tuer tout le monde mais y a pas mal de moment où tu peux juste fuir en avant.

----------


## Zerger

Ca doit dépendre des zones je pense. Mais quand j'avais la possibilité de foncer, je n'hésitais pas  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai démarré *Gods Will Be Watching*, une demi-heure (et pis ça m'a gavé et hop retour Bureau).

L'histoire semble intéressante. Le souci c'est qu'elle commence par présenter un tripartisme du pouvoir, et des bonshommes qui divergent sur l'autoritarisme protectionniste ou le libertarisme xénophobe (ou des trucs comme ça) et qu'avec ce qu'on a bouffé pour les Présidentielles, j'en peux plus sur ce sujet. 

Les graphismes en Pixel Art, par principe j'ai du mal, énormément de mal. Quand je vois la belle patte qu'on sait mettre en 2D, le mec qui me sort des personnages sur lesquels je cherche les yeux ou l'emplacement des genoux, j'ai beau essayer de croire que c'est un style en soit, ça me paraît toujours aussi nul, laid et malhonnête qu'un type qui expose un tableau blanc avec une ligne noire au milieu. Là, j'ai aussi du mal car les dévs ont voulu que même la police d'écriture dans les bulles soit de type pixel art. 

Quand au gameplay, c'est un non-sujet, c'est du P'n'Click pas inintéressant avec soit des actions soit des réponses multiples (des mot-clés). En termes de déroulement, on a des petites scènes qui s'enchaînent, il faut arriver à remplir les multiples conditions requises pour les terminer (la première, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


conserver des otages, pendant le hack d'un ordi, sans laisser les flics entrer en force... une fois j'ai dû buter les otages qui flippaient trop parce que je les engueulais tout en tirant sur les flics, une autre j'ai conservé les otages en les calmant mais les flics ont débarqué j'avais négligé le PNJ à la porte qui les tenait à distance...) 

. J'ai un peu de mal parce que les conditions de réussite ou d'échec ne sont pas clairement données, on y va au feeling, ça foire, on retente en ajustant nos réponses ou actions. J'ai dû essuyer 3 ou 4 game over en 30 minutes alors que je jouais en mode le plus facile (je préfère découvrir l'histoire que bouffer du die&retry, mais ça y ressemble encore).

Bref pas emballé sur le coup mais une envie d'y revenir pour jouer avec les mécaniques.

----------


## sebarnolds

Tu risques de ne pas vouloir y revenir très longtemps. J'avais bien aimé au début, mais les niveaux/scènes deviennent de plus en plus pénibles et obscures en ce qui concerne les objectifs et les différents paramètres à prendre en compte.

----------


## Momock

Perso j'avais abandonné au moment où ils sont paumés dans le désert. Ça m'avait énervé qu'on ne puisse assigner de tâche qu'à un perso à la fois pour chaque unité de temps (ils font quoi les autres pendant ce temps là? Ils se tournent les pouces?)

----------


## parpaingue

Ohoh merci pour les retours sur Alan Wake, je vais passer en facile pour pas me prendre la tête. J'ai essayé quelques fois de foncer pour fuir les ennemis, mais ça ne marche clairement pas à chaque fois et je n'ai pas du tout réussi à déterminer des critères pour déterminer si oui ou non on peut, à mon avis ce sont de bêtes scripts "combat forcé".

C'est marrant comme en jouant à RE4, je crevais vu qu'il est loin d'être super facile, je rageais trois secondes puis je faisais retry en me disant "cette fois j'arrête de jouer comme une merde", alors que dans Alan Wake je suis mort beaucoup moins souvent mais à chaque fois je suis juste blasé. Surement parce que le jeu ne permet pas de "jouer bien".

----------


## Momock

Ou parcequ'il est simplement nul. Du coup tu le tolères tant qu'il se "laisse jouer" mais dès qu'il fait son difficile t'as pas envie d'insister.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ohoh merci pour les retours sur Alan Wake, je vais passer en facile pour pas me prendre la tête. J'ai essayé quelques fois de foncer pour fuir les ennemis, mais ça ne marche clairement pas à chaque fois et je n'ai pas du tout réussi à déterminer des critères pour déterminer si oui ou non on peut, à mon avis ce sont de bêtes scripts "combat forcé".
> 
> C'est marrant comme en jouant à RE4, je crevais vu qu'il est loin d'être super facile, je rageais trois secondes puis je faisais retry en me disant "cette fois j'arrête de jouer comme une merde", alors que dans Alan Wake je suis mort beaucoup moins souvent mais à chaque fois je suis juste blasé. Surement parce que le jeu ne permet pas de "jouer bien".


Je vois pas ce qui te rebute dans le gameplay de AW, la plupart des attaquants tu les sens arriver et t'as la touche d'esquive qui va bien après tu peux te retourner et leurs foutre un bon coup de lampe torche dans la gueule historie de les ralentir (voir leur tirer dessus) et atteindre la prochaine zone de confort. T'as pas besoin d'avancer, de te placer et t'arrêter pour tirer...
 En plus t'as pas mal de piles, des fusée éclairantes, sans compter le pistolet d'alarme qui fait d'énormes dégâts.
Excuse moi de te le dire mais c'est simplement que tu joues mal parce c'est pas vraiment difficile (même en difficile), t'as assez de gadgets pour faire de beaux feux d'artifices.  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

Alan Wake n'est pas super dur effectivement. Le seul reproche que je ferai (même si c'est justifié par le gameplay), c'est que le héros ne peut pas sprinter plus de 5 secondes. Certains passages sont vraiment crispants ou lassants à cause de cela. Sinon des jeux avec ce genre d'ambiance et de scénario travaillé, j'en voudrais plus, personnellement.

----------


## Haelnak

*What Remains of Edith Finch
*
J'aime bien l'ambiance mais PUTAIN CE QUE C'EST LENT, on se traîne à 2 km/h avec un FoV de 45° et c'est insupportable.
Probablement le walking simulator avec le héros (héroïne en l’occurrence) le moins rapide de l'histoire. 

Ce n'est pas même pas réaliste ou immersif, au contraire, puisque n'importe quelle personne normalement constituée marche au moins de deux fois plus vite que le tank qui nous sert de personnage principal.
Je me demande carrément s'il n'existe pas un cheat pour se mouvoir normalement.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce n'est pas même pas réaliste ou immersif, au contraire, puisque n'importe quelle personne normalement constituée marche au moins de deux fois plus vite que le tank qui nous sert de personnage principal.


Non, t'es juste habitué à des jeux ultra rapides où la vitesse de marche correspond à un footing, t'es super lent quand tu marches dans la réalité.



La vitesse (du moins au début) correspond même à une marche même plutôt rapide.

Je te parie que si tu y jouais avec un casque de RV tu dirais pas la même chose, parce que là le monde serait à la bonne échelle.

----------


## Haelnak

> Non, t'es juste habitué à des jeux ultra rapides où la vitesse de marche correspond à un footing, t'es super lent quand tu marches dans la réalité.
> 
> 
> 
> La vitesse (du moins au début) correspond même à une marche même plutôt rapide.
> 
> Je te parie que si tu y jouais avec un casque de RV tu dirais pas la même chose, parce que là le monde serait à la bonne échelle.


Sans déconner, le temps qu'elle met à monter un escalier ou à traverser un couloir... Ou alors je suis rapide dans la réalité.  :tired: 
Et une touche pour "avancer plus vite" n'aurait pas été de trop, surtout que c'est courant dans ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Les vidéos me vendent du rêve, je l'ai mis en wishlist en attendant qu'on me réclame moins de 20€ pour 2h de balade.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans déconner, le temps qu'elle met à monter un escalier ou à traverser un couloir... Ou alors je suis rapide dans la réalité.


Deux choses, déjà "marcher" c'est vague.
Quand je marche dans la rue pour aller à un point précis et que comme d'habitude je suis pas franchement en avance, c'est pas la même marche que quand je me balade tranquilou.
Là pour le jeu c'est plus proche du second scénario.

Pour la vitesse des escaliers, ça m'a l'air effectivement lent mais pas de façon exagérée non plus, surtout si elle vient de marcher pendant longtemps et qu'elle est pas particulièrement pressée de rentrer.
Franchement dans la réalité je pense que dans un cas similaire tu te déplacerais à la même vitesse.

Encore une fois ça parait aussi lent parce que ça l'est dans le contexte d'un jeu vidéo où t'es plus habitué à te déplacer à la vitesse d'un athlète olympique en plein sprint (et j'exagère pas, les vitesses de déplacement dans les jeux vidéo sont surréalistes).

----------


## Haelnak

> Franchement dans la réalité je pense que dans un cas similaire tu te déplacerais à la même vitesse.


Quand tu es dehors, en pleine nuit, avec des loups qui hurlent, je pense que tu bouges plus vite. Pas elle.
Autant ça ne m'a pas trop emmerdé dans la maison, autant en extérieur c'est pénible. L'ambiance est "pas nette", il fait nuit, et elle se balade tranquille aux abords de la forêt.

Je suppose que c'est pour éviter que le jeu dure moins de deux heures, ce qui aurait permis à certains mécréant de le terminer avant de se faire rembourser sur Steam.
Ou alors c'est tellement pensé VR que ça en devient chiant sur un écran classique.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Elle aime peut-être bien les loups.

----------


## Sylvine

> Quand tu es dehors, en pleine nuit, avec des loups qui hurlent, je pense que tu bouges plus vite. Pas elle.
> Autant ça ne m'a pas trop emmerdé dans la maison, autant en extérieur c'est pénible. L'ambiance est "pas nette", il fait nuit, et elle se balade tranquille aux abords de la forêt.


Ah je sais pas, si y'a des scènes d'"action" oui c'est stupide, je réagissais juste sur le "c'est pas réaliste, personne ne marche aussi lentement en réalité".

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah je sais pas, si y'a des scènes d'"action" oui c'est stupide, je réagissais juste sur le "c'est pas réaliste, personne ne marche aussi lentement en réalité".


Yep, mon post est vague parce que j'en sortais et que je n'avais pas estimé évident (à tort) de donner le contexte dans lequel ça m'avait saoulé.  

En gros j'étais dehors, en pleine nuit, avec une ambiance du genre _"dépêche-toi de rentrer"_ et elle se traînait comme pas possible (à la même vitesse que dans la maison). 
Ce n'est pas une scène d'action, simplement qu'en vrai tu n'es pas censé avancer aussi doucement. Surtout que c'est super chiant dans un jeu de mettre 10 minutes pour regagner la "zone de jeu".
Du coup ce n'est ni immersif, ni amusant.

----------


## Anonyme220825

Bon là, je vais me remettre un *Dishonored 2* dans les mains, parce qu'il en vaut largement la chandelle, même si la fin est nulle. Avec Corvo, toujours en furtif non léthal, parce que c'est ma façon de jouer.

----------


## Euklif

> Alan Wake n'est pas super dur effectivement. Le seul reproche que je ferai (même si c'est justifié par le gameplay), c'est que le héros ne peut pas sprinter plus de 5 secondes. Certains passages sont vraiment crispants ou lassants à cause de cela. Sinon des jeux avec ce genre d'ambiance et de scénario travaillé, j'en voudrais plus, personnellement.


C'est un des trucs que j'ai le moins supporté : le jeu est tellement mal branlé amha que j'aurais trouvé bien plus logique de baser le gameplay sur de la fuite. Et au lieu de ça, les dév's proposent de plus en plus d'arène fermé pour nous faire profiter de gunfight pourri (et en te désabillant très régulièrement histoire d'être sur que tu profite de la purge au maximum). Je n'ai tenu que pour l'ambiance mais je n'y retoucherai pas avec un baton j'pense...

----------


## parpaingue

> Excuse moi de te le dire mais c'est simplement que tu joues mal parce c'est pas vraiment difficile (même en difficile), t'as assez de gadgets pour faire de beaux feux d'artifices.


Aaah mais je n'ai pas dit que c'était difficile, juste très mal foutu et en conséquence pénible. Sortant d'un jeu "du même syle" avec un système de jeu et des environnements ultra calibrés, le tout qui répond au poil, c'est simplement flagrant.
Surtout les ennemis qui poppent sans prévenir hors champ et sans indice sonore, en deux chapitres c'est déjà devenu prévisible et à chaque fois je facepalm. Y a plein d'autres petits trucs aussi mais on va s'arrêter là sinon ça va finir en pavé.
Ça n'est pas un étron de gameplay non plus, mais c'est clairement pas au niveau, au point de gâcher l'expérience globale selon moi.

----------


## Illynir

> Ou alors c'est tellement pensé VR que ça en devient chiant sur un écran classique.


Le jeu n'est pas du tout pensé pour la VR et n'est d'ailleurs pas compatible.

Après oui la lenteur du perso m'a gavé aussi mais les idées du jeu ont sauvé le tout.

----------


## Haelnak

> Le jeu n'est pas du tout pensé pour la VR et n'est d'ailleurs pas compatible.
> 
> Après oui la lenteur du perso m'a gavé aussi mais les idées du jeu ont sauvé le tout.


Bon bah du coup c'est pour que ça dure plus de 2 heures.

----------


## MachinQuiBouge

*Sang Froid : Un conte de Loups-Garous*

C'est vraiment très étonnant. Il faut imaginer une sorte de Tower-Defense en vue TPS. Le jeu se découpe entre phases de préparation le jour et défense de son domaine la nuit. On place minutieusement ses pièges en fonction des vagues d'ennemis, puis on tente de protéger les batiments importants armée d'une hache et d'un fusil. Il faut jouer avec le son, le vent et gérer précisément ses déplacement. Le résultat est assez accrocheur, on se surprend à retenter les nuits pour améliorer sa stratégie de défense, surtout en mode de difficulté difficile.

Mais si le jeu marche, c'est surtout pour son ambiance démentiel, avec une intrigue très religieuse à base de diable, d'indiens, de loup-garous, et surtout d'accents québecois à couper au couteau.

La bande son est géniale. Et je suis du genre à jamais y porter vraiment attention (les thèmes de boss de dark souls m'ont laissé froid par ex). Là c'est la musique de loading du menu principal avant les logos du studio(!!!), on a malheureusement jamais le temps de l'écouter en entier.




Celle ci se déclenche pendant les combats, elle est assez folle aussi :




Bref c'est un gros coup de coeur, qui est étonnamment gratuit sur steam depuis peu. Je vous encourage vraiment à vous y essayer si vous êtes adepte de ce genre d'experience un peu folklo.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Après ma déception sur Salt and Sanctuary j'ai suivi les conseils de quelques canards enthousiastes et j'ai donc misé sur l'EA de *Dead Cells*...

Et ben c'est génial  ::lol::  ! C'est nerveux et fluide, les contrôles sont précis, c'est un plaisir à jouer vraiment ! Après quelques minutes de tâtonnements les doigts tombent instinctivement sur les boutons (de la manette) pour se concentrer sur le carnage. En quelques essais sur les premiers niveaux je suis passé de la circonspection au défouloir c'est surprenant - je précise que je suis une quiche en jeux de réflexes et que je n'aime pas vraiment la plateforme.

Dans tous les cas merci du conseil  :;): .

----------


## La Chouette

> Sans déconner, le temps qu'elle met à monter un escalier ou à traverser un couloir... Ou alors je suis rapide dans la réalité. 
> Et une touche pour "avancer plus vite" n'aurait pas été de trop, surtout que c'est courant dans ce genre de jeu.


Meh, au moins elle est plus rapide que le personnage principal de Dear Esther. Et t'as une vraie impression de marche, plutôt que l'impression de glisser le long du sol.

----------


## Haelnak

> Meh, au moins elle est plus rapide que le personnage principal de Dear Esther. Et t'as une vraie impression de marche, plutôt que l'impression de glisser le long du sol.


Tu n'as pas compris le message sous-jacent communiqué par les déplacements de Dear Esther voilà tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

En plus, il me semble qu'il y a du vert, dans Dear Esther. 

Oui bon, je recycle les vieilles blagues où je veux, Little John.

----------


## banditbandit

Et c'est souvent dans la gueule...  :;):

----------


## Catel

Du coup après DKR Returns j'ai lancé quelques oldies sur console virtuelle ou émulateur.

Vite fait:
*Mario 64*: c'est à cause de la manette classique Wii ou bien la maniabilité est pourrie pourrie pourrie ? L'inertie de merde quoi... J'espère 1) que c'est pas ça 2) que les mondes suivants sont plus engageants, parce que sinon on a fait 100 000 fois mieux depuis sur tous les plans.

*Donkey Kong Country*: il traverse les années et son rendu visuel ne vieillit pas même si je trouve la formule si classique (tu sautes sur les ennemis, ça les tue) qu'elle en paraît incongrue. Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il est dur.

*Zelda III* (c'est comme ça que la pub l'appelait et j'ai toujours préféré ainsi): le genre de jeu où il faut s'accrocher 25 ans après pour aller plus loin que le prologue, tant la technique ne suit plus le souffle épique qu'on tente de provoquer.

*F-Zero*: alors je vais en fâcher certains, mais j'ai pas aimé quand je l'ai essayé il y a longtemps, et j'aime toujours pas. Je trouve ça beaucoup trop pauvre visuellement pour être intéressant.

*Star Wing*: je passe pas le tuto.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dicsaw

> *Mario 64*: c'est à cause de la manette classique Wii ou bien la maniabilité est pourrie pourrie pourrie ? L'inertie de merde quoi...


C'est ta manette. Ou toi. Mais oui faut apprendre à connaitre l'inertie, les doubles/triples sauts devenant vite indispensables.

Par contre si tu t’arrêtes à chaque fois sur la technique faut plus relancer de jeux N64, ça va forcément piquer.

----------


## Catel

Heu non mais jveux dire si Mario fait une glissade à chaque fois que je cours 3 mètres ça va être compliqué quoi.

----------


## Nephizz

> *Mario 64*: c'est à cause de la manette classique Wii ou bien la maniabilité est pourrie pourrie pourrie ? L'inertie de merde quoi... J'espère 1) que c'est pas ça 2) que les mondes suivants sont plus engageants, parce que sinon on a fait 100 000 fois mieux depuis sur tous les plans.


Déjà à l'époque je trouvais ça injouable, mais bon les plateformers 3D c'est ma bête noire.  ::P: 




> Donkey Kong Country: il traverse les années et son rendu visuel ne vieillit pas même si je trouve la formule si classique (tu sautes sur les ennemis, ça les tue) qu'elle en paraît incongrue. Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il est dur.


Ouais il n'est pas simple dès le 3ème monde. Par contre niveau jouabilité c'est probablement l'un des meilleurs jeu de plateforme 2D que j'ai pu jouer. 




> Zelda III (c'est comme ça que la pub l'appelait et j'ai toujours préféré ainsi): le genre de jeu où il faut s'accrocher 25 ans après pour aller plus loin que le prologue, tant la technique ne suit plus le souffle épique qu'on tente de provoquer.


Putain mec, tu devrais avoir honte... Ce jeu ça a été le sujet de conversation principal pendant des mois dans ma cour de récré à sa sortie. Et ça m'a aussi pris des mois pour le finir.  ::P: 




> Star Wing: je passe pas le tuto.


Lui par contre j'ai beau l'avoir retourné dans tous les sens à l'époque, je dois bien avouer qu'il a assez mal vieilli. Autant au niveau du gameplay que de la technique. C'est le seul de la série que je connais, il faudrait que j'essayes les suivants. 

Mais du coup tu découvres la snes ? Parce qu'il y a une tonne de titres à te conseiller vu la ludothèque de malade de la console.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Heu non mais jveux dire si Mario fait une glissade à chaque fois que je cours 3 mètres ça va être compliqué quoi.






Quelle glissade de ouf. 

J'ai bien vérifié parce que tu m'as mis le doute, pendant la petite animation de fin de course tu gardes le contrôle total du personnage, donc c'est même pas un problème.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> *Zelda III* (c'est comme ça que la pub l'appelait et j'ai toujours préféré ainsi): le genre de jeu où il faut s'accrocher 25 ans après pour aller plus loin que le prologue, tant la technique ne suit plus le souffle épique qu'on tente de provoquer.


Marrant, le prologue c'est justement un des passages qui m'as le plus mis la patate. (Et je l'ai terminé cette année donc on ne parlera pas de nostalgie) C'est totalement à la hauteur de ce qu'il essaye de faire visuellement.




> *Mario 64*: c'est à cause de la manette classique Wii ou bien la maniabilité est pourrie pourrie pourrie ? L'inertie de merde quoi... J'espère 1) que c'est pas ça 2) que les mondes suivants sont plus engageants, parce que sinon on a fait 100 000 fois mieux depuis sur tous les plans.


Même la version DS avec des contrôles non-analogiques c'est l'un des rares jeux de plateforme en 3D dont la maniabilité se maîtrise parfaitement et ne te bave pas sur les rouleaux en permanence.  :tired:  (Depuis que j'ai subi ma torture personelle avec les sauts de Jak & Daxter j'ai même envie de dire le seul) 

Accessoirement c'est aussi l'un des très, très rares jeux de plateforme en 3D qui ne déclenche pas une réaction chimique (dont le secret reste à percer) entraînant l'ennui de manière inévitable en moins de quinze minutes.

----------


## Catel

> Mais du coup tu découvres la snes ? Parce qu'il y a une tonne de titres à te conseiller vu la ludothèque de malade de la console.


J'avais la SNES (j'avais  :Emo:  ) mais j'habitais dans un village et j'avais pas de relations sociales, je savais même pas qu'il existait des magazines qui parlaient de consoles. Du coup j'avais que 5 ou 6 jeux (dont les deux Tintin.  ::ninja::  Je connaissais mieux Tintin que les jeux vidéo).

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'avais la SNES (j'avais  ) mais j'habitais dans un village et j'avais pas de relations sociales, je savais même pas qu'il existait des magazines qui parlaient de consoles. Du coup j'avais que 5 ou 6 jeux (dont les deux Tintin.  Je connaissais mieux Tintin que les jeux vidéo).


On dirait l'origin story d'un méchant de bande dessinée. (Le genre QUI N'AIME PAS LES BONS JEUX)
Bon par contre t'es pardonné pour Starfox. Le jeu est surement bien (et j'imagine pas la claque de voir un jeu en 3D à l'époque) mais avec un framerate pareil en 2017 c'est possible.

----------


## Euklif

Honnêtement, non. Il a vraiment pris un coup dans la tronche, le suivant sur 64 est bien plus jouable aujourd'hui (même si bien plus facile).
Et je compatis pour Jack (et presque tous les jeux de plateforme 3D). J'ai jamais compris pourquoi l'écrasante majorité des plateformer 3D n'arrivaient pas à proposer un "vrai" controle des mouvement/saut comme peuvent le faire n'importe quel mario... On finit toujours par s'y faire (parce que j'aime le genre et que j'ai la dalle  ::P: ) mais l'inertie de M64, c'est quand même peanuts à coté de Spyro/Jack/Sly ou Psychonaut...

----------


## Zerger

> Du coup après DKR Returns j'ai lancé quelques oldies sur console virtuelle ou émulateur.
> 
> Vite fait:
> *Mario 64*: c'est à cause de la manette classique Wii ou bien la maniabilité est pourrie pourrie pourrie ? L'inertie de merde quoi... J'espère 1) que c'est pas ça 2) que les mondes suivants sont plus engageants, parce que sinon on a fait 100 000 fois mieux depuis sur tous les plans.
> 
> *Donkey Kong Country*: il traverse les années et son rendu visuel ne vieillit pas même si je trouve la formule si classique (tu sautes sur les ennemis, ça les tue) qu'elle en paraît incongrue. Par contre qu'est-ce qu'il est dur.
> 
> *Zelda III* (c'est comme ça que la pub l'appelait et j'ai toujours préféré ainsi): le genre de jeu où il faut s'accrocher 25 ans après pour aller plus loin que le prologue, tant la technique ne suit plus le souffle épique qu'on tente de provoquer.
> 
> ...


Tu installes de suite *Diddy Kong Racing 64* et *Mystical Ninja* !!!!

Et *Doom 64* aussi !! Maintenant !!

----------


## Catel

J'ai pas d'émulateur 64, je joue sur la console virtuelle wii  ::ninja::

----------


## Nephizz

Et choppe toi aussi *Castlevania IV*, *Contra 3* (à préférer à Super Probotector, la version PAL), *Demon's Crest*, *Secret of Mana* et *FF VI* sur snes tant que tu y es !

----------


## Catel

Non mais c'est bon la liste des indispensables super nes je l'ai rédigée moi-même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai pas d'émulateur 64, je joue sur la console virtuelle wii


Ca va, tu as internet chez toi?

----------


## Euklif

Si quelqu'un a un truc pour émuler CORRECTEMENT la n64 (sans glitch d'affichage partout & autres trucs du même tonneau), je prend le tuto -en mp s'il le faut- avec plaisir !
Parce que les manettes Koo, c'est vraiment de la daube...

----------


## KaiN34

> (dont les deux Tintin.  Je connaissais mieux Tintin que les jeux vidéo).


Je compatis à ta souffrance.  :Emo:

----------


## Catel

J'ai jamais passé le niveau de la falaise sans cheat code  :Emo:  Par contre je proteste, le Temple du Soleil était très sympa, plus varié et je l'ai fini tout seul. :snob:

----------


## Zerger

> Je compatis à ta souffrance.


J'ai découvert les jeux vidéos avec Ghost&Ghouls et Turtles Ninja sur NES

Tintin au Tibet je l'ai fini en le trouvant chouette a cote  ::P:

----------


## Momock

> *Donkey Kong Country*: il traverse les années et son rendu visuel ne vieillit pas


Sérieux? C'est celui qui a le plus mal vieilli visuellement je trouve. Son rendu pseudo 3D dégueulasse était déjà une horreur à l'époque de sa sortie. Heureusement que ce type de rendu est resté dans les poubelles de l'histoire (non sans avoir contaminé avant de crever les cinématiques de Yoshi's Island  :Gerbe: ).




> Du coup j'avais que 5 ou 6 jeux (dont les deux Tintin.  Je connaissais mieux Tintin que les jeux vidéo).


Dans le même esprit j'avais les Schtroumpfs et Tazmania sur Megadrive. Si un bon jeu arrivait chez-moi c'était par pur hasard vu que j'avais aucune idée de ce que je demandais à mes parents en réalité (enfin le hasard ne faisait pas si mal les choses vu qu j'ai quand-même eût tous les Sonics, Streets of Rage et même Flashback)!

----------


## Olima

> Sérieux? C'est celui qui a le plus mal vieilli visuellement je trouve. Son rendu pseudo 3D dégueulasse était déjà une horreur à l'époque de sa sortie. Heureusement que ce type de rendu est resté dans les poubelles de l'histoire (non sans avoir contaminé avant de crever les cinématiques de Yoshi's Island ).


Haha on sera minoritaires là-dessus je crois, mais pareil, j'ai toujours trouvé ça horriblement moche, au point que ça m'a empêché de faire sérieusement le jeu. 
(Par contre les épisodes Wii et Wii U m'ont réconcilié avec Donkey Kong. )

----------


## KaiN34

> J'ai découvert les jeux vidéos avec Ghost&Ghouls et Turtles Ninja sur NES
> 
> Tintin au Tibet je l'ai fini en le trouvant chouette a cote


La maniabilité de Turtle Ninja est un régal comparé à celle de Tintin au Tibet.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Zerger

C'était surtout le passage de l'escalade qui m'avait gonflé à l'époque. Ca et la dernière grotte  ::P:

----------


## Nephizz

> J'ai découvert les jeux vidéos avec *Ghost&Ghouls* et Turtles Ninja sur NES
> 
> Tintin au Tibet je l'ai fini en le trouvant chouette a cote


C'est Ghosts & Goblins sur NES, Ghouls & Ghosts c'est la suite. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et de toute façon Gargoyle's Quest >>> Ghoul's & Ghosts. Parce qu'une gargouille maléfique qui crache du feu c'est plus badass qu'un péquenot qui court en caleçon.  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> *The Division* encore et toujours. Putain que j'aime ce jeu. J'aime son ambiance fabuleuse, j'aime le gameplay, c'est une usine à screenshots, je relance tout le temps une partie pour les quetes hebdomadaires, ou pour aller me faire un coup de flippe dans la Dark Zone. Dommage que le jeu va mourir à petit feu par contre, Ubisoft n'a rien annoncé pour cette année dessus. Nouveau patch prévu aujourd'hui qui va permettre d'enregistrer des loadout (combinaison de costume/stuff/skills pour switcher rapidement entre un profil de soigneur pour jouer en groupe, ou un loup solitaire en Dark Zone)


J'adore *The Division* aussi, j'y joue dès que j'ai du temps, mais j'ai l'impression que, si le jeu va effectivement sans doute mourir à petit feu, c'est surtout parce que la _Dark Zone_ est autant une bonne qu'une mauvaise idée. Idée géniale que d'avoir donné aux joueurs une zone à la fois pve et pvp qui, en plus, est la fête du loot (même si, depuis deux ou trois semaines, je ne _loote_ plus aucune clé ????). Le concept se tient à peu près du point de vue de l'histoire et, surtout, c'est un vrai terrain de jeu, bien pensé et assez stressant (en solo en tous cas). Ce que je trouve vraiment dommage en revanche, c'est qu'il n'est quasiment plus possible d'y soloter peinard sans tomber sur la bande de trois ou quatre kékés renégats qui te butent dans le dos sans aucun autre but que de te pourrir ta partie. Je comprends le principe du renégat et je le trouve intéressant, je comprends moins en revanche qu'un mec qui t'a buté dans le dos avec sa bande ne soit renégat qu'une trentaine de secondes, à peine le temps pour toi de réapparaître et d'aller le buter à ton tour, chose de toute façon infaisable puisqu'ils sont trois ou quatre et que tu es tout seul. Je me suis donc créé un autre perso, que je fais avancer en pve quand je suis bloqué dans la DZ, parce que c'est bien ça qui se passe : plus moyen de mettre un pied dans la DZ quand ces kékés y sont et qu'ils s'amusent à buter tout ce qui passe.

----------


## KaiN34

J'ai commencé *Hand of Fate*:

Je m'attendais à un RPG/RogueLike façon JDR papier et en fait y a une surcouche Beat'em All en 3D assez simpliste au début (j'espère que ça va un peu se complexifier par la suite) mais qui fait bien le taff, y a du potentiel pour en faire un roguelike chronophage comme Isaac.  :Bave:

----------


## Blackogg

> J'ai commencé *Hand of Fate*:
> 
> Je m'attendais à un RPG/RogueLike façon JDR papier et en fait y a une surcouche Beat'em All en 3D assez simpliste au début (j'espère que ça va un peu se complexifier par la suite) mais qui fait bien le taff, y a du potentiel pour en faire un roguelike chronophage comme Isaac.


Nan, les combats sont pénibles tout le long, le but ça va être d'avoir le stuff qui permettra de les expédier le plus vite possible. C'est con parce que tout le reste est vraiment bon.

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai commencé *Hand of Fate*:
> Je m'attendais à un RPG/RogueLike façon JDR papier et en fait y a une surcouche Beat'em All en 3D assez simpliste au début (j'espère que ça va un peu se complexifier par la suite) mais qui fait bien le taff, y a du potentiel pour en faire un roguelike chronophage comme Isaac.


Les combats ne sont pas ce qu'il y a de mieux mais, à l'inverse de Blackogg, ils m'ont quand même bien amusé... et parfois stressé, quand tu te retrouves face à des groupes énormes et puissants. Là, le choix de l'équipement peut être déterminant et il y a quelques tactiques à concevoir.
(Pour avoir joué à Batman: Arkham Knight récemment, je confirme que Hand of Fate n'a pas le même niveau dans les combats - mais c'est pas la cata non plus selon moi).

----------


## Olima

> J'ai commencé *Hand of Fate*:
> 
> Je m'attendais à un RPG/RogueLike façon JDR papier et en fait y a une surcouche Beat'em All en 3D assez simpliste au début (j'espère que ça va un peu se complexifier par la suite) mais qui fait bien le taff, y a du potentiel pour en faire un roguelike chronophage comme Isaac.


J'ai essayé de relancer le jeu parce qu'un canard ici (je ne sais plus qui) m'avait dit qu'on pouvait essayer de suivre les cartes des yeux quand le maitre du jeu les mélange. Je m'insurge, c'est impossible ! Les 4 cartes sont réunies en une pile au moment du mélange, impossible de savoir où est la bonne. Le principal problème du jeu reste celui là pour moi : des animations super longues pour ce qui reste un simple tirage au sort (1 à 3 chances sur 4) pour la plupart des actions. A part ça, le jeu est vraiment très bien quand même, et j'aime bien les phases de beat em all qui me rappellent un peu Batman.

----------


## schouffy

Je joue à *Lost Planet* Extreme machin truc.
C'est plutôt rigolo mais même en difficile c'est extrêmement simple ? C'est que les premières missions ou c'est toujours comme ça ? ça fait un peu tir aux pigeons là.

----------


## Momock

Bon, ça fait bien depuis Noël que je n’ai pas posté sur ce que j’avais joué, alors je vais tout balancer en vrac dans une même section (vous m’en voulez  pas, hein?):

*DROPSY*:  J’ai un peu tourné en rond par moments la faute à des bulles de dialogues dessinées souvent pas très claires (on est loin des petites animations d’un Machinarium, par exemple), mais à part ça c’était una aventure sympatique. Rien d’illogique, et même quelques puzzles assez originaux (généralement relationnés aux animaux que l’on peut contrôler, vu que Dropsy se fait ami avec un chien, une souris et un piaf).

*Samorost 3*: Absolument adorable en tous points. La DA est superbe, les petites animations aussi, les puzzles sont très bien à quelques exceptions près (certains sont bâteau et demandent de repéter plusieurs fois les mêmes actions comme à l'usine, mais il n’y en a que deux ou trois de comme-ça).

Contrairement à ce que je pensais initialement ce n’est pas seulement un de ces jeux où on clique sur des trucs random dans l’enironnement pour découvrir des animation rigolotes (même si cet aspect est aussi présent et ne gêne pas du tout).

*Lost Planet*: De. La. Merde. Ça a fait un peu illusion au début (c’est rigolo pendant un moment de dégommer des grosses bêbêtes) mais ça deviant ultra lourd dès qu’on affronte des humains/mechas, et y’a aussi des passages complètement craqués.

*Hitman* (l’épisodique): j’aurais voulu t’aimer, jeu. Mais non. T’es pas à la hauteur de mes attentes. T’es juste du Hitman casualisé à cause de plein de subtils changements qui pètent complètement le jeu.

-	 Les emplois du temps des PNJs bouclent à l’infini alors que dans les pécédents une fois qu’un event était passé il était passé pour de bon. Résultat: aucune raison de se presser/d’optimiser ce qu’on fait/d’apprendre la configuration des lieux, puisque le monent idéal reviendra (iIl faudra juste l’attendre 10 minutes comme un connard le temps que tout le cycle se répète).

-	Notre perso peut mettre KO n’importe-qui et par des moyens très aisés (poing dans la gueule, lancer d’objet), alors que l’intérêt dans Hitman c’était qu’on avait que X doses de somnifère, ce qui obligeait à bien choisir ses cibles et leurs déguisement et de les prendre en fufu. En plus de ça on a des armoires/coffres à la MGS (que si tu mets un gars KO dedans il est tellement à l’aise qu’il ne seréveillera jamais ), alors que l’intérêt dans Hitman c’était que les gars endormis finissaient par se réveilelr et allaient poucave qu’on leur a volé leurs vêtements, ce qui obligeait à avoir à nouveau changé de peau avant que ça n’arrive).

-	Les persos (PJ inclus) qui rangent les armes à deux mains dans leur dos façon RPG moisi (alors qu’avant ils la mettaient en bandouillère ou la gardaient dans leur main gauche s’ils devaient se servir de la droite ), et plein d’autres détails comme-ça qui m’ont énervé parcequ c’était mieux fait dans les précédents Hitman!

-	Sauvegardes infinies alors qu’on avait une quantité de sauvegardes rapidez fixe à gérer dans les précédents, on ne pouvait pas en abuser.

Bref, le jeu fait bien semblant d’être Hitman, mais il fait juste ça (ç’aura été suffisant pour les “fans” semblerait-il, vu les avis très positifs vus partout). Et il n’apporte absolument aucune nouveauté qui compenserait ces trahisons en plus!  J’ai abandonné le jeu à mi chemin. 

*Sonic Generations*: ça fait le café. J’ai pris plaisir à speedrunner chaque niveau et à y dégoter les cinq pieces rouges (c’était pas toujours de la tarte, certaines étaient bien planquées et m’ont fait rager). Il faut kiffer recommencer X fois le meme niveau par contre. J’ai même fait tous les défis secondaires avec les shitty friends (trèèès inégaux). 

C’est pas le jeu du siècle hein, y’a des problems de design, des bugs, des partages en cacahouète et de l’imprecision (presque tout ça concerne les phase de Sonic moderne, haha!) mais c’était fun. Sauf les boss nuls. D’ailleurs j’ai pas battu le boss de fin. Ios ont essayé de faire un remake de Doomsday Zone, mais c’est râté. L’intérêt de Doomsday Zone c’est que c’était une récompense bonus pour féliciter le joueur d’avoir obtenu toutes les émeraudes, pas un combat de boss “pour de vrai”. D’ailleurs: nique les boss de fin qui changent le gameplay! Ça devrait être interdit!

*Chronicles of Teddy*: un Zelda-like en 2D de côté. Sympatoche, mais sans plus. Les deux premiers mondes et leurs donjons sont relativement réussis, mais les deux suivants baissent cruellement en qualité (surtout les donjons qui deviennent de gros couloirs linéaires).

Le jeu ne fait rien de special en plus (à part faire jouer de la musique avec un instrument, mais bouarf, ça n’apporte rien. Il faut juste avoir l’oreille musicale/être patient pour obtenir certains collectibles en répétant leur mélodie, au lieu de simplement les trouver et les chopper). Donc mouif. Y’a bien mieux à jouer dans le genre.

*ICEY*: un BTA 2D, style muramasa. Avec beaucoup de meta et de pétage de quatrième mur (avec de grooooos sabots). Pareil que Teddy: ça se laisse jouer sans déplaisir, mais c’est moyen/sympa sans plus. Faut avoir rien d’autre à se mettre sous la dent.

*Rochard*: un jeu d’action/aventure où on utilise de la physique et de la gravité. Fait le boulot, mais rien qui ne fasse se relever la nuit. Le jeu finit quand on dirait qu’il va commencer pour de vrai, ce qui est toujours agréable… (ou pas)

*Splasher*:  très bon jeu! Rapide, fun, contrôles nickel (temps d’adaptation requis pour tirer correctement avec les canons de peinture, vu que c’est semi assisté pour qu’on utilise que le stick gauche, y’a un coup à prendre). La difficulté est très progressive (trop peut-être? J’aurais pas été contre des niveaux plus hardcore plus tôt dans le jeu), chaque nouvel élément de gameplay prennant son temps avant d’être introduit. 

Le côté collectonite est réussi (il sagit de réussir des actions, pas de trouver des secrets planqués) et le côté speedrun aussi (à l’exception de deux/trois cutscenes inzapables pour une raison qui m’échappe). La mécanique centrale des peintures (la rouge colle et est escaladable, la jaune est rebondissante, l’eau enlève la peinture) est déjà vue, mais elle fonctionne à merveille.

Bref, c’est pas un jeu qui restera dans les annales, mais il est très recommandable.

*Torment: Tides of Numerena*:  ce jeu…

L’univers est intrigant mais n’a finalement pas beaucoup de sens, les système de tides pourrait aussi bien ne pas être là, les combats sont une purge (leur absence totale aurait été au bénéfice du jeu),  la consomation de points pour l’utilisation des skills aurait pu être un bonne idée… dans un roguelike, pas dans un jeu où on peut sauver/charger tant qu’on veut et où on obtient bien vite les moyens d’être toujours à fond. 

Bref, le jeu se laisse parcourir grace à quelques quêtes intrigantes et à des compagnons sympa, mais bleh! J’ai assez vite laissé tomber (il aura suffit d’un seul combat frustrant pour m’ôter l’envie d’y revenir).

*Hotline Miami 2*: De. La. Merde. Les nouveux persos sont nuls (voire injouables), l’histoire OSEF, et surtout le LD moisi pas du tout adapté au gameplay et qui donne des situation exasperantes plutôt qu’intéressantes. Bref, rien qui n’ai déjà été dit, donc je savais à quoi m’attendre et pourtant j’ai quand-même mis du fric là-dedans. Quel con…

*Maldita Castilla EX*: c’est Maldita Castilla avec des niveaux en plus, donc c’est de la balle. Mais… ce dernier niveau de la torture infinie. Le truc est absurdement dur et en plus il n’en finit pas! J’ai craqué au boss de fin et ai quitté (il était tard aussi) et la perspective de devoir me refarcir tout ce niveau pour éventuellement obtenir une fin “Meh!” (vu que pour la bonne fin il faut finir le jeu en perdant 3 continues max), eh ben … autant dire que j’ai pas ultra envie d’y revenir pour le moment. Un jour si j’ai rien d’autre à jouer, peut-être.

*Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun*: un bon Commandos-like. Ça fait plaisir de revoir un jeu de ce genre. Le souci c’est que je l’ai drop à cause du jeu suivant et que je ne sais pas quand j’aurais l’occasion de le reprendre. Pauvre jeu, il ne méritait pas ça!

*Hollow Knight*: GOTY-tier! Du metroidvania de très grand qualité, tant visuelle que dans son LD, son atmosphère, sa maniabilité (simple et élégante), sa durée de vie de l’infini (40 heures putain! Pour 15€! Et pas une minute d’ennui). Rien à redire, ce fut un plaisir de l’explorer de bout en bout et de découvrir sans cesse de nouveaux environnement, de nouveau secrets, de nouveaux raccourcis. Miam! Le jeu ne fait rien de révolutionnaire (mention speciale tout de meme au système de mapping organique et de mana/soin qui sortent un peu du lot) mais tout ce qu’il fait il le fait bien.

C’est tellement rare un kickstarter réussi. J’espère que Ghost Song sera du même tonneau!

*Fran Bow*: aventure sympatique et recommandable avec une fille qui semble perdre la boule. On change de perspetive sur ce qui nous entoure en prennant des cachetons (et plus tard dans le jeu en changeant de saison ). Si vous avez lu le spoiler vous aurez compris que ça commence sur de l’horrifique et ça se finit… un peu ailleurs. Ça m’a surpris en tout cas!

Pas de puzzles illogiques/casse-couilles, mais certains passages sont assez bâteau (trouve l’objet X pour le donner à truc qui te donnera l’objet Y pour l’utiliser sur le machin qui te donnera l’objet Z, ou alors trouve les X bidules pour les mettres dans le truc, et tout ce que t’as à faire ben… c’est de ramasser les bidules). C’est un peu dommage mais le jeu compense heureusement ces “énigmes” bidon par d’autres bien plus motivantes et imaginatives.

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*: sur le papier il avait l’air mieux que le jeu precedent (plus de tombes, plus d’exploration en général). Mais au final il est pareil voire plus chiant. En fait les mécanique de jeu sont absolument trop pauvres (aucune nouveauté par rapport au reboot) pour que l’exploration, la plateforme  et les puzzles aient un intérêt, donc ça ne sert à rien qu’il y en ai plus! Sinon la pseudo survie reste toujours de la pseudo survie et c’est toujours super fastoche/on finit avec tous les upgrades, même avec le mode hardcore-survie-mes-couilles.

*Bayonetta*: De la balle! Le soin apporté au gamefeel est dingue. Les mouvements, les esquives, les contres, les combos, tout répond au poil y’a pas un couac. C’est rapide et grisant, les couches de profondeur se révèlent les unes après les autres sans savoir l’air d’en finir, la DA est  splendide (ça recycle des environnements par contre…), y’a une vraie motivation à tenter de faire de balles performances et à changer de style de jeu/de combinaisons d’armes et à réapprendre à jouer à chaque nouveau mur difficulté.

Par contre les combats secrets sont cachés de manière vraiment idiote, certains boss sont bidons, c’est linéaire au possible, et l’histoire ne sert à rien. Ah, et y’a un passage de SHMUP plutôt sympa mais qui demande de marteller les boutons de tir comme un malade. Que quelqu’un me mode un autofire pour cette séquence, cimer et bisous!

*GoNNER*: petit roguelite sans prétention. Et… j’ai rien à ajouter sur ce jeu. C’est distrayant le temps d’arriver à le finir, voilà.

*Alwa’s Awakening*: c’était bien. C’est du metroidvania qui se donne un style 8bits et à tableaux. Ça commence très dirigiste mais ça s’ouvre vite d’un seul coup au point de se sentir parfois un peu désorienté . Le level design est assurément réussi et c’est  très prenant à explorer (je l’ai 100%). On peut faire les choses  dans le désordre, utiliser un clef troivée dans un donjon dans un autre donjon, etc.

Le gameplay est très simple mais les pouvoirs sortent un peu des sentiers battus pour le genre (on a les pouvoirs de créer un bloc qu’on peut pousser, de créer une bulle qui monte et sur laquelle on peut monter avant qu’elle ne crève, puis celui de tirer un projectile).  La jouabilité est assez lente mais pas trop rigide (on contrôle la trajectoire de son perso dans les airs), ce qui n’est pas un problème vu que le LD est construit autor de ça et que le jeu  n’est pas orienté combats du tout.

Du coup le seul vrai point noir ce sont les boss (au nombre de cinq). Ils demande de trouver UNE technique en particulier et de la répéter X fois (vu qu’ils font tout le temps la même chose en boucle au micron près). Seul le deuxième boss (dans l’ordre où je les ai faits) est différent: on peut se contenter de le bourrer, LOL!

*Salt and Sanctuary*: eh bien bizarrement… j’accroche pas trop. À croire que je n’aime pas les système de combats “complexes” dans mes metroidvanias! Je l’ai laissé en pause et j’y reviendrait sans doute plus tard pour mieux le jugar, mais honnêtement si je n’avais pas gillé plus de deux heures j’aurais demandé le remboursement.

*Dead Cells*: un roguelite sympa, et en Early Access. Les sensations de jeu sont excellentes, c’est pêchu et tout, mais y’a encore beaucoup de chemin à parcourir et de choses à corriger (ennemis bidons, armes/objets pété, certaines mécaniques à reviser). En tout cas c’est fun.

D’ailleurs en parlant de roguelite en early access: vous devriez donner une chance à *20XX* (le roguelite style megaman), surtout si vous trouvez que Dead Cells manque de plateforme(vous allez être servis, héhé!)

*GIGA WRECKER*: après un premier contact mitigé j’ai finalement bien aimé ce petit jeu. Ses puzzles et la physique n’ont jamais réussi à me convaincre, et en plus il recycle ses boss! Mais néamoins c’était sympatoche  à jouer, sans être la folie. Ça passe, quoi.

Et puis là maintenant j’ai entamé *AR-K: The Great Escape* (parceque j’avais déjà fait les deux premiers episodes qui étaient beeeeuuuuarf!) ainsi que *Mount and Blade* qui était gratos sur GOG (j’ai fait que le tuto pour l’instant et je kiffe. J’ai l’impression de retrouver les combats de Gothic et son stunlock de l’infini:  gauche, droite! gauche, droite!).

----------


## Sylvine

> Je joue à *Lost Planet* Extreme machin truc.
> C'est plutôt rigolo mais même en difficile c'est extrêmement simple ? C'est que les premières missions ou c'est toujours comme ça ? ça fait un peu tir aux pigeons là.


Oui, c'est trop facile comme ça, il faut débloquer la difficulté au dessus.
Je sais plus s'il y a moyen de débloquer ça avec des sauvegardes de l'internet à cause de GFWL.

Par contre attends toi à des pics de difficulté de bourrin.

En fait c'est un jeu pour lequel j'ai fini par avoir une certaine sympathie, mais ça tient plus du syndrome de Stockholm qu’autre chose.

----------


## Euklif

J'ai recommencé edf 2025 pour ma part, que j'apprécie énormément.

J'avais oublié deux choses cependant :
- la fréquence et, surtout, la violence des chutes de framerate... On passe quand même sous les 10 fps de temps à autres !
- la longueur du titre... Je ne me rapelle plus exactement le nombre de missions que comporte le jeu mais j'en suis actuellement à la 85e. Oui, j'ai bien marqué quatre-vingt cinq. Pour un peu plus de 35h de jeu (je meurs régulièrement avec ma Wingdiver). Sans compter la différence d'approche qu'impose les différents perso's mais ça, je m'en souvenais en revanche.

----------


## wiotts

> ai essayé de relancer le jeu parce qu'un canard ici (je ne sais plus qui) m'avait dit qu'on pouvait essayer de suivre les cartes des yeux quand le maitre du jeu les mélange. Je m'insurge, c'est impossible


C'est possible dans une certaine mesure. Celle qui est au-dessus tu la vois très bien, les autres un peu moins. Du coup tu as déjà plus qu'une chance sur 3. Le reste c'est possible mais plus difficile

----------


## Blackogg

> C'est possible dans une certaine mesure. Celle qui est au-dessus tu la vois très bien, les autres un peu moins. Du coup tu as déjà plus qu'une chance sur 3. Le reste c'est possible mais plus difficile


Y'a des cartes (une bénédiction ou un équipement, je sais plus) qui ralentissent le mélange d'ailleurs, et ça aide quand même pas mal.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à tester le* Playstation Now sur PC,* j'ai une semaine gratuite.

Bon j'ai du faire me faire passer pour un belge sinon ça ne fonctionnait pas en France ( Sérieux, pourquoi ?) et déverrouiller un port sur ma box sinon c'est en: "Préparation en cours" infini lors du lancement d'un jeu mais ça fonctionne bien maintenant. Ma manette 360 fonctionne parfaitement et j'ai essayé quelques jeux comme The last of us et God of war 3 et la qualité d'image est pas trop mal. J'ai un peu d'input lag mais j'ai une connexion de merde donc... (10 Mega...)

Bref, agréablement surpris, je vais profiter des 7 jours et du long weekend pour me faire The last of us je pense.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mojito83

*Shadow of Mordor* (une quinzaine d'heure pour le moment) avec un fix pour le FOV car celui par défaut est juste gerbant.

C'est très sympa, le système de combat à la Batman est super bien fichu et répond parfaitement, les animations s'enchaînent sans accrocs. Ils n'en fallait pas moins pour passer des heures à tabasser de l'orc. Le tout accompagné de musiques franchement excellentes.

Les déplacements en revanche sont assez laborieux, le tout est peu précis et il m'arrive souvent de tomber en plein milieu d'une marée d'orcs alors que je visais la corniche juste au dessus.

Le scenar se laisse suivre, les cinématiques ne sont pas trop longues ou trop nombreuses.
Par contre c'est assez (très) répétitif, que ce soit au niveau des quêtes principales ou secondaires.

----------


## schouffy

J'ai viré *Lost Planet*, c'est devenu chiant au bout de 3 ou 4 missions en fait.

Après l'étron Colonial Marines, je me refais la campagne marine de *Aliens vs Predator (2000)*, et c'est quand même bien cool. En difficulté max y'a une pression permanente, du spawn incessant, il faut avancer vite pour pas se faire coincer de tous les côtés, les aliens sont rapides et super agressifs, les derniers niveaux sont pas mal hardcore car ils te balançent un predalien ou un predator dans la mêlée. En contrepartie les armes font super mal et c'est un massacre. ça a vraiment pas mal vieilli. J'aimerais bien qu'ils ressortent un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Herr Peter

J'ai enfin fini par installer *Dark Messiah Of Might And Magic*, et c'est vraiment bon, en plus de retrouver la "patte Arkane". Les mécaniques de combat sont très chouettes et l'utilisation du décor pour prendre le dessus est quelque chose que l'on voit bien trop rarement dans les jeux, tellement c'est jouissif.

J'en suis à la partie où l'on peut commencer à choisir l'orientation de son perso, et je pense me focaliser sur le furtif, pour ne pas changer les bonnes habitudes.

Au rayon des petites déceptions, les sauts sont trop rigides et parfois on tombe dans le vide sans trop comprendre pourquoi.

Visuellement, le jeu reste agréable à l’œil je trouve, même si le _framerate_ toussote par moment (tous les jeux tournant sur le Source Engine souffrent de ce problème, ceci dit).

----------


## schouffy

Ce jeu  :Bave: 
Pour un premier run je te conseille l'épée/kick c'est le plus jouissif.
C'est étrange que t'aies des problèmes de framerate, au contraire les jeux source sont super fluides normalement. T'as activé la vsync ? Chez moi bizarrement c'est plus fluide avec.

----------


## Herr Peter

Oui j'ai la V-synch d'activée, mais depuis le panneau de configuration Nvidia, sinon avec celle du jeu, je perds carrément 20 fps en regardant des sources lumineuses. J'ai exactement le même soucis sur Contagion, il doit y avoir une couille dans la salade entre ma config et ce moteur graphique.

Sinon oui, même si je joue en furtif, le combo épée/kick est carrément ce que je préfère faire  ::):

----------


## Astasloth

Je joue toujours à *Persona 5* (j'en suis à 80h de jeu et j'ai pas encore fini, c'est de la bombe).

Et entre les coups, quand je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de faire de longues sessions de jeu, je joue à *Voez* sur la Switch de Monsieur. Et c'est bien rigolo.
Voez, c'est un jeu de rythme, tout simplement. Il faut taper de ses petits doigts sur l'écran tactile quand les notes parviennent en bas. Certaines vous demandent de tenir votre doigt sur l'écran, d'autres de le faire glisser, le tout en cadence avec la musique. Évidemment, le jeu se fait un malin plaisir à essayer de déconcentrer le joueur avec divers effets visuels et des notes qui voyagent.
J'avais voulu y jouer sur smartphone, mais l'écran est vraiment trop petit pour profiter réellement du jeu. Là, sur la Switch, c'est parfait. Sûrement que sur une tablette aussi du coup.

----------


## LeChameauFou

- - - Mise à jour - - -
*Mass effect andromeda*  : (20h de jeu) je ne comprend pas qu'on en dise autant de mal. Certes, il y a des petites facilités scénaristique et dans l'écriture et design des personnages mais gloablament de là où je suis arrivé ça fait le taf. J'avais regardé le podcast de gamekult sur le jeu, et le testeur (gautoz) amplifiait bien les "défauts". Il disait que les personnages sont pas matures, trop déconneurs. Je ne trouve pas. 
L'exploration en marge des missions est sympathique. La zone d'explo' n'étant pas immense par planète et ça permet de sortir de schéma : planification dans le normandy + mission couloir. Il y a bien 3 ou 4 personnages sympathiques ou charismatique (Peebee, Jaal, drack). Le gameplay en combat et en véhicule est génial. Le scan (notamment les mission d'enquête avec) et le véhicule rappellent la série Arkham de rocksteady je trouve. L'intrigue des reliquats est, jusque là, pas folle mais les sanctuaires sont vraiment pas mal. L'intrigue avec les Kert, là ou je suis arrivé rappelle sur certains aspects les moissonneurs. 
Le système de gestion des armes, l'arbre des compétences, pouvoir avec possibilité de combo est très appréciable. J'ai l'impression que mes deux acolytes sont moins utiles tant mon déplacement, l'omni- présence de caisses de munitions et les dégâts de mon combo enflammé font le travail. Cela dit, on meurs un peu plus facilement que dans le 3. Il faut beaucoup plus étudié les objets et combinaisons avec les bonus/malus pour être plus serein niveau santé et armure. 
C'est clairement un spin of. Peut-être que son défaut est d'avoir le terme "mass effect" dans le titre. Le jeu pourrait très bien s'appeler Andromeda ou mission Andromède étant donné que l'histoire de mass effect est à oublier. Quelle utilité aurait un néophyte de savoir que les galariens et les krogans ne s'entendent pas ? Que les moissonneurs sont une menace sur la voie lactée... étant donné que tout ce que nous savons de la saga originale n'existe plus depuis 600 ans. Je trouve que c'est un bon point d'ancrage dans l'univers mass effect pour les nouveaux sauf qu'au lieu de voir une guerre interstellaire, ils verront un jeu de colonisation et d'errances inter-planétaire. 

Après je donnerais un avis en fin de jeu car j'en suis qu'à 25% d'après le compteur.

----------


## Cabfire

T'en fait pas, les 75% autres sont les mêmes  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dangouille

Warframe, même si je fais que de me log tous les jours pour les récompenses et poser des extracteurs sur les planètes. Ce jeu me manque, mais les potes ne jouent plus...

Je me suis remis à TESO, un petit MMO agréable, jouable en casu et il est juste magnifique graphiquement.

J'ai aussi testé FF14 mais j'ai un soucis avec les FF, l'histoire est souvent la même, les persos sont juste des archétypes d'eux-mêmes et c'est un peu trop kikou-kawai pour moi... Dommage, il est beau et agréable à prendre en mains avec de bonnes mécaniques.

Dirty Bomb est pas mal aussi et je le trouvais intense, jusqu'à ce que je teste Quake Champions en beta, depuis, je l'attends avec impatience.  ::):

----------


## Olima

Je suis aux trois quarts de *Dark Fear*. (Pile dans les clous, Supergounou !  ::P:  ) Et je trouve ça pas mal du tout. Petit jeu passé en bundle, vous l'avez peut être en backlog : c'est un mélange de point n click et de rpg dans un univers horrifique avec des touches de med-fan, ambiance contes de fées lugubres. La musique est vraiment excellente et les graphismes (très) rétro assez réussis. Bon au niveau du gameplay, ce n'est pas byzance. Enigmes pas trop dures, quelques combats sans grande stratégie, du grind (pêche, chasse, en cliquant au bon timing sur un curseur) pour gagner des sous et améliorer ses armes et armures.
Mais niveau ambiance générale, c'est cool, et c'est le plus important. Ca doit se finir en 4h environ...

----------


## Herr Peter

> Je suis aux trois quarts de *Dark Fear*. (...)


Merci pour la découverte, ça a l'air assez chouette en plus d'avoir un prix on ne peut plus raisonnable.

----------


## Olima

Oui faut pas le payer trop cher non plus, parce que ce n'est pas très long hein...

----------


## Dicsaw

J'avais laissé tomber Doom 2016 à la moitié, c'était pas dégueu mais il manquait un petit truc pour m'accrocher plus que quelques heures, la j'ai relancé en mode arcade et le scoring est super fun.
Je pense que je vais me refaire quelques gros passages dans ce mode, ensuite le jeu repartira à la corbeille (70go  ::wacko:: ).

----------


## schouffy

*Fallout 4*

Un jeu Bethesda.

----------


## Euklif

Entre deux sessions de *EDF 2025*, j'ai décidé de me mettre au Visual Novel Steins Gate comme j'avais dit que je ferais.

Donc pour résumer, *Metal Gear Solid : Rising* est -comme je le disais- un beat' de platinium avec un perso de Metal Gear, Raiden. Je ne connais pas la série à 4000% mais les deux premiers, je les connais bien. Et Raiden, c'est un petit bleue bite avec les yeux d'un bleue plus bleue que le ciel... Donc ils sont bien gentil de nous le rendre "_badass_" (avec de jolis talon aiguille et un strip-moulebite fort à propos pour un gars qui n'a probablement plus rien humain (le sens du détail et l'envie de justifier un gamin sans doute  :Cafe2: )) mais ça me pète le truc... J'aurai préféré jouer avec le _toutou_. Et _la scène_ où l'on se découvre Mr Daniel ferait rire à peu près n'importe qui (ou aller consulter un psy si vous réagissez pareil dans votre vie  :Cafe2: ).

A part ça, l'histoire est naze mais c'est rigolo car c'est du beat' où on défouraille à tout va et qui tente d'en mettre plein la vue... Ca se joue bien, la découpe est très bien géré et c'est fluide la très grosse majorité du temps sur mon pc sony mais la parade est un peu bidon à cause de son fonctionnement un peu particulier : faut presser simultanément le bouton d'attaquer ET de direction vers le dit coup. Elle contre à peu près tout mais une simple touche aurait suffit puisque le spam est largement autoriser. Et ça aurait éviter de se battre avec l'ennemi numéro 1 du jeu, cette PUTAIN DE CAMERA DE CHIE !
Je ne sais pas ce qui tourne chez les dév's mais une cam' qui change sans arrêt de perspective à chaque mur rencontré, c'est une MAUVAISE idée dans un jeu qui en possède PARTOUT. Y a bien un lock pour "palier" à ça mais il est encore plus mal foutu que dans Zelda 64 (c'est ça, le créateur du lock grand public) ! Chapeau les mecs ! Rien que pour ça, je le finirais -j'dois pas être loin du final en plus vu que je viens de trancher celuiquineboitpas- mais ce sera tout.

----------


## parpaingue

Si tu bourres des contres, tu vas finir comme moi à apprendre à jouer sur le boss final du premier run  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

C'est plutôt cool *Fallout 4*.
Je le prends plus comme un FPS que comme un RPG, et du coup y'a plein d'armes, les gunfights sont pas dégueu, l'open world est vraiment joli avec des environnements assez cool.
Je pense que je vais l'acheter après le weekend gratuit.
Si je le "perds" car je l'achète par exemple dans une semaine, je pourrai toujours continuer ma partie steamcloudée ou c'est paumé ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est plutôt cool *Fallout 4*.
> Je le prends plus comme un FPS que comme un RPG, et du coup y'a plein d'armes, les gunfights sont pas dégueu, l'open world est vraiment joli avec des environnements assez cool.
> Je pense que je vais l'acheter après le weekend gratuit.
> Si je le "perds" car je l'achète par exemple dans une semaine, je pourrai toujours continuer ma partie steamcloudée ou c'est paumé ?


Normalement tes données seront les mêmes. Sinon t'as le bon esprit pour ce jeu. Je l'ai approché comme un FPS pendant les dix premières heures et c'était satisfaisant et ensuite je me suis concentré sur la partie gestion de colonies et d'avant-postes, qui m'a complètement absorbée et fait ressortir les meilleurs aspects du jeu. 

Dès que la partie RPG du jeu était mise en avant, en revanche, c'était catastrophique. Il faut vraiment fréquenter cet aspect du jeu le moins possible, (En favorisant soit la confrérie de l'acier soit les miliciens, qui sont un peu la faction neutre du jeu et apportent de la puissance de feu et des outils en plus pour faire prospérer les colonies, ce qui est vraiment le cœur du jeu) et ne progresser dans la quête principale que par petite doses. Sinon le système de dialogue inutilisable et devenu totalement inutile à la résolution des quêtes, les incohérences monstrueuses du scénario et les mécaniques RPG toutes plus ratées les unes que les autres vont te sauter à la figure et te dégoûter du jeu.

Par contre l'histoire est pas inintéressante en soit, mais elle repose sur tellement de contradictions et de quêtes mal construites avec zéro marge de manœuvre que c'est dur de l'apprécier, sauf dans les quelques moments très satisfaisants où Bethesda assume d'avoir fait un bon jeu d'action dans un RPG raté et mets le paquet sur une mise en scène pas dégueulasse, ou lorsqu'ils se concentrent sur les compagnons. (qui font désordre dans ce jeu en étant tous très bien écrits et animés)

----------


## UndeadThings

> J'avais laissé tomber Doom 2016 à la moitié, c'était pas dégueu mais il manquait un petit truc pour m'accrocher plus que quelques heures, la j'ai relancé en mode arcade et le scoring est super fun.
> Je pense que je vais me refaire quelques gros passages dans ce mode, ensuite le jeu repartira à la corbeille (70go ).


A partir du milieu du jeu ça deviens que des arènes avec des couloirs entre elles, donc on peu vite s'ennuyer.

----------


## schouffy

> Normalement tes données seront les mêmes.


Cool merci.
Tu sais si y'a une voie plus intéressante que les autres à poursuivre au niveau des quêtes ? (= où sont les meilleures fusillades ?  ::ninja:: )
Je suis pas sûr de m'intéresser à tout ce qui est gestion de bases etc.. ça me faisait déjà chier dans MGS5. J'y jetterai un oeil puisque ça t'a autant enthousiasmé.

Et le chien, faut le garder ou pas ? Il est mignon mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est un peu inutile et me coûte cher en stimpack, mais si il est nécessaire pour certaines quêtes...

----------


## Illynir

Tu fais les quêtes principales et les quelques quêtes secondaires en ville et ce sera bon en fait. tu peux zapper complètement les bases, perso je n'en avais rien à foutre et ça ne m'a pas gêné. De toute façon vu la gueule des quêtes et leur narration...

Les compagnons c'est de la merde, même le chien, ils me bloquait tout le temps le passage dans les couloirs, au final j'ai fait le jeu sans...  :Emo:

----------


## schouffy

> Les compagnons c'est de la merde, même le chien, ils me bloquait tout le temps le passage dans les couloirs, au final j'ai fait le jeu sans...


Comment t'as fait pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


retrouver Kellog

 ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tu fais les quêtes principales et les quelques quêtes secondaires en ville et ce sera bon en fait. tu peux zapper complètement les bases, perso je n'en avais rien à foutre et ça ne m'a pas gêné. De toute façon vu la gueule des quêtes et leur narration...
> 
> Les compagnons c'est de la merde, même le chien, ils me bloquait tout le temps le passage dans les couloirs, au final j'ai fait le jeu sans...


Tu peux le dire directement que le jeu est nul, personne t'en voudra et tu auras raison  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

> Comment t'as fait pour 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> retrouver Kellog
> 
>  ?


Le chien pop obligatoirement dés que la quête se lance... des génies.  ::o: 

Sinon SuicideSnake, tu ne vois pas que j'essaye de mesurer mon propos et d'être positif. J'ai changé monsieur.  :Emo:   ::lol::

----------


## schouffy

Ah ok  ::XD::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Le chien pop obligatoirement dés que la quête se lance... des génies. 
> 
> Sinon SuicideSnake, tu ne vois pas que j'essaye de mesurer mon propos et d'être positif. J'ai changé monsieur.


Tu sais, tu peux regarder une crotte et mesurer ton propos en parlant de ladite crotte mais ça ne changera pas le fait que c'est du caca et que tu le sais  :Eclope:

----------


## Euklif

> Si tu bourres des contres, tu vas finir comme moi à apprendre à jouer sur le boss final du premier run


C'est pas trop mon style de jeu donc j'y pense pas trop (surtout que cette cam folle change de perspective toutes les 2 secondes ce qui fait que j'ai aussi beaucoup de mal à "m'orienter").
Et de toute façon, je viens de le finir donc c'est trop tard pour apprendre à bien jouer  ::P: .

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je profite du Week-end gratuit en cours pour voir ce que Overwatch donne un après sa sortie par rapport à la Beta. 

Alors c'est toujours cool et j'ai envie de l'aimer vu que j'ai accroché à Paladins qui est supposé être la version à prendre moins au sérieux, mais à ma grande surprise c'est bien Overwatch qui me laisse circonspect sur des questions d'équilibrage et de polish. Le jeu est très beau, évidemment bien plus que Paladins, mais la lisibilité n'est pas très bonne et l'action parait vraiment confuse. Sachant en plus qu'on meurt beaucoup plus vite que dans Paladins, qu'il y a un membre en plus dans chaque équipe et que le matchmaking semble ignorer les différences de niveau, j'ai une impression de très grand déséquilibre après deux heures de jeu. 

A ceux qui y jouent: C'est un symptôme de la période d'essai en cours ? Est-ce que l'équilibre des parties va s'améliorer au bout de quelques heures si j'achète le jeu ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, est-ce qu'on est au moins mis contre des joueurs du même niveau en mode compétitif ? (C'est vraiment surprenant que le Free to Play catalogué outsider propose un matchmaking parfaitement équilibré et que le rouleau compresseur étudié pour la compétition de Blizzard ne semble pas être intéressé par ce genre de considérations)

----------


## Haelnak

Le matchmaking fait n'importe quoi, même en classé, surtout en ce moment.

----------


## akaraziel

Et beh ça donne envie...

J'étais déjà pas spécialement emballé par le jeu, mais si en plus c'est déséquilibré, c'est même pas la peine.

----------


## purEcontact

Le jeu n'est pas déséquilibré.

C'est un jeu d'équipe et à objectifs de carte : quand bien même le skill individuel fait beaucoup, il ne fait pas tout.
Tu peux jouer un assassin (tracer, genji, sombra) qui va retourner complètement les backlines adverses, si ton équipe est pas foutue de tenir une frontline, tu feras rien.
C'est encore plus visible sur des rôles de supports où, sans personne pour aider, tu feras rien.
Si vous voulez vous amuser, soit vous jouez en partie rapide et vous acceptez le fait que vous allez vous retrouver avec des joueurs qui n'en ont rien à faire de l'objectif, soit vous jouez avec des personnes qui ont pour optique de gagner (et il me semble qu'il y en a toujours qui traînent sur le mumble).
En mode classé, spécialement en soloQ, on se retrouve facilement en bas de classement avec toutes les difficultés du monde à remonter (encore une fois, c'est le cas pour tout les jeux du genre), ce qui créé un sentiment de frustration et donc on arrive assez rapidement à la conclusion : "c'est un jeu de merde, il est pas équilibré".

----------


## olaf66

Pour ma part je viens de me replonger dans blood bowl legendary , et je me fais défoncer 3-0 par des elfes au premier match avec 1 mort dans l'équipe (je joue ork pourtant). Enfin du challenge !

----------


## Haelnak

> Le jeu n'est pas déséquilibré.


C'est le matchmaking capable de coller régulièrement du *Silver/Gold/Plat + 3PU* face à du *Diamant/Diamant/Plat/Plat + 2PU* qui déséquilibre totalement les parties classées. 
Au final ce sont des gros massacres à sens unique sans intérêt sauf celui de grapiller une poignée de points en 5 minutes pour l'équipe qui gagne.

Le jeu est plutôt équilibré par contre.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu te prends du smurf, comme très certainement sur LoL, Dota et d'autres jeux.
A part en mettant des restrictions strictes (donc en lésant potentiellement les joueurs "corrects"), il y a peu de possibilités de remédier à ce problème.

----------


## Haelnak

> Tu te prends du smurf, comme très certainement sur LoL, Dota et d'autres jeux.
> A part en mettant des restrictions strictes (donc en lésant potentiellement les joueurs "corrects"), il y a peu de possibilités de remédier à ce problème.


Euh, non. 
Quand un groupe de potes tombe contre escouade plus grosse contenant des joueurs mieux classés et se fait rouler dessus, il n'est pas question de smurf, simplement d'un matchmaking en roue libre.

Et c'est ce qui se passe sur Overwatch, surtout en ce moment avec la fin de saison.

----------


## Tahia

> Euh, non. 
> Quand un groupe de potes tombe contre escouade plus grosse contenant des joueurs mieux classés et se fait rouler dessus, il n'est pas question de smurf, simplement d'un matchmaking en roue libre.


Pourtant on est plein à pas avoir ce genre de soucis en matchmaking (je dis pas qu'il y en a pas d'autres), t'as fais combien de match ? Il essaie juste de te placer le MM, ça se fait pas en 10 partie de classement, mais en bien plus. Après vous êtes quel rank réel chaque pote du groupe, et je parle pas du beau logo de la cote max mais la côte a l'instant présent, de même pour tes adversaires t'as vérifié qu'il était toujours diamant gold et platine ou alors encore plus simple la cote d'équipe y'a combien de différence ? Etc... y'a une logique sinon vous seriez plus à se plaindre de ce genre de truc je pense, j'ai jamais croisé de gold par exemple. (En même temps vaux mieux pour eux... ::ninja::  ) ! Après je dis pas que c'est parfait, je dis juste que ça semble exagéré de généraliser ton cas à tout le matchmaking !
 ::P:

----------


## Haelnak

> Pourtant on est plein à pas avoir ce genre de soucis en matchmaking (je dis pas qu'il y en a pas d'autres), t'as fais combien de match ? Il essaie juste de te placer le MM, ça se fait pas en 10 partie de classement, mais en bien plus. Après vous êtes quel rank réel chaque pote du groupe, et je parle pas du beau logo de la cote max mais la côte a l'instant présent, de même pour tes adversaires t'as vérifié qu'il était toujours diamant gold et platine ou alors encore plus simple la cote d'équipe y'a combien de différence ? Etc... y'a une logique sinon vous seriez plus à se plaindre de ce genre de truc je pense, j'ai jamais croisé de gold par exemple. (En même temps vaux mieux pour eux... ) ! Après je dis pas que c'est parfait, je dis juste que ça semble exagéré de généraliser ton cas à tout le matchmaking !


En 20-30 parties, j'ai du en faire 4 ou 5 qui soient réellement équilibrées.
Dans tous les autres cas c'était à sens unique, soit pour mon groupe, soit pour les mecs en face.

Après j'avouerais que pour ce qui est du rang, je me à ce qui est affiché sous les pseudos même si évidemment certains se font PL (coucou Couyu  ::ninja:: ) et retombent ensuite en gardant leur petite icône qui brille.

----------


## Anonyme1002

*Steel Division*, mais l'équilibrage complètement pété made in Eugen me gonfle, alors je vais m'en retourner à *Age of Empire II : HD*
Je suis en manque de STR

----------


## Tahia

> En 20-30 parties, j'ai du en faire 4 ou 5 qui soient réellement équilibrées.
> Dans tous les autres cas c'était à sens unique, soit pour mon groupe, soit pour les mecs en face.
> 
> Après j'avouerais que pour ce qui est du rang, je me à ce qui est affiché sous les pseudos même si évidemment certains se font PL (coucou Couyu ) et retombent ensuite en gardant leur petite icône qui brille.


Ah mais....c'est pas vraiment un problème de matchmaking en fait : si tu joues en gold/platine, c'est tout simplement la norme vu le nombre de poulets décapités qui courent dans tous les sens à ces niveaux là. C'est donc pas étonnant que  la victoire se fasse sur un stomp  du coup  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Haelnak

> Ah mais....c'est pas vraiment un problème de matchmaking en fait : si tu joues en gold/platine, c'est tout simplement la norme vu le nombre de poulets décapités qui courent dans tous les sens à ces niveaux là. C'est donc pas étonnant que  la victoire se fasse sur un stomp  du coup  !


Ok, donc 4 gold vs 4 diamant, c'est normal. Parce que c'est clairement de ça que je parle, j'ai même donné plusieurs exemples. 

Pour ceux qui hésitent à le prendre, c'est une information à connaître si vous souhaitez jouer en partie classée.

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a deux choses à prendre en compte : ton winstreak et le nombre de joueurs dispos.
Si tu gagnes 3 parties d'affilées en étant bronze, le jeu va te mettre contre du gold pour voir si l'estimation initiale de ton niveau n'a pas été mauvaise (en gros, si t'as pas fait exprès de perdre pour PL un pote en bronze, ce qui correspond peu ou prou au principe derrière le smurf).
Si t'es en diamant et que personne ne joue, le jeu va te mettre ce qu'il trouve en face au bout d'un certains temps de recherche : il va scan les diamants et rien trouver puis se rabattre sur les rangs inférieurs.

C'est peut être un système bancal mais c'est celui qui est dans la grosse majorité des jeux multi aujourd'hui.
C'est la rançon pour pouvoir enchaîner les parties avec des temps d'attentes courts.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est la rançon pour pouvoir enchaîner les parties avec des temps d'attentes courts.


Ouai, quand le temps d'attente est court c'est justifié.

Là, il faut compter entre 2 et 3 minutes pour trouver une partie du genre [3-4-5 3 4 4] vs [3-2-2-2 4 4] où 1 serait le top niveau et 7 le moins bon, et le tiret signifiant que les personnes sont en premade.

Je sais comment fonctionne le MM et je suis habitué aux jeux multis. 
Sur OW, c'est clairement moins bien foutu que sur CSGO* et même un cran en-dessous ce que propose Heroes of the Storm.

Après j'ai bien précisé que le fait d'être en fin de saison impliquait un pool de joueurs bien plus faible en parties classées, d'où le matchmaking tout pété.
Néanmoins, en période pleine, ça reste nettement inférieur à ce que propose CSGO par exemple. Du coup je suppose que le nombre de joueurs actifs sur OW est relativement "léger".


*moins de 30 secondes pour trouver une partie ultra équilibrée au niveau des rangs dans le "ventre mou" du classement

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, j'ai continué sur Alien Isolation mais je pense pas poursuivre très longtemps parce que ça me passionne pas des masses.
Déjà j'ai coupé la musique qui était super envahissante, surtout quand t'essayes d'écouter ce qu'il se passe, et en fait tu te rends compte qu'une très grosse partie de la peur vient de là. La musique te fout une pression constante en te faisant souvent peur pour rien, dès que tu l'enlèves t'as l'impression que le jeu est plus facile.

J'ai affronté des androïdes, on va dire qu'ils étaient pas très menaçants vu leur vitesse, il suffit de courir et les semer en zigzaguant n'importe où et en leur collant une bastos quand vraiment ils te bloquent.
Et vu que je commençais déjà à en avoir marre d'explorer pour ramasser de la merde qui me sert à rien (de toute façon mon inventaire est déjà plein) et lire et écouter les mêmes messages osef que depuis System Shock ("Holala, la vie à la station est de plus en plus dure, j'ai envie de partir"), surtout qu'au final d'un point de vue gameplay ça augmentait mes chances de me faire choper, je me suis mis dans une espèce de mentalité de speed run à simplement courir en suivant le point sur le détecteur.

Là j'en suis au premier passage contre l'alien, et du coup il m’empêche de courir vers le prochain point de passage (je dois ramener des médicaments osef pour qu'un NPC médecin osef qui refuse de bouger son cul puisse sauver un NPC osef pendant qu'un autre NPC osef se touche la nouille, comme dans tous les jeux).
Et du coup ça me saoule, alors que c'est sensé être quand le jeu commence vraiment, mais du coup le jeu m'a lui-même conditionné à me faire chier.
J'ai pas envie de rester 2 minutes planqué dans un placard à regarder les animations de l'alien qui s'enchainent mal (j'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'il est mal animé, mais vu que le jeu est super beau et que tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est le regarder se dandiner, ba ça saute aux yeux), à lui balancer des postes de radio pour faire diversion quand il me bloque, et recommencer loin avant quand je me fais buter.

Je ressaierai peut-être quand je serais dans des meilleures disposition (là je suis un peu fatigué en fait), mais je trouve vraiment que c'est un jeu dont pleins d'éléments rentrent en conflit et sapent son potentiel.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Toujours sur Overwatch, et il y a plein d'aspects qui pour l'instant me paraissent être vraiment discutables.
Le principal problème, et c'est d'autant plus choquant comparé à Paladins, c'est vraiment ce TTK extrêmement faible que j'ai déjà mentionné. On meurt beaucoup trop vite, je vois des situations où même en prenant un tank je me fais littéralement one-shot ou bouffer toute ma barre de vie en moins d'une seconde par un ennemi auquel je fais face. Combinons à ça le fait que les personnages sont pour la plupart très lents et mettent donc un temps fou à revenir sur le champ de bataille, et ça donne des situations qui donnent l'impression de te punir de manière aléatoire. (les renforts mettent une éternité à arriver, mais si tu les attends tu t'expose à ce que l'ennemi vienne vous harceler à la base, donc tu dois te débrouiller comme tu peux en sous-nombre, mais comme on meurt très vite tes chances de survie sont faibles et en te "sacrifiant" tu va pénaliser ton équipe qui n'arrivera pas à soutenir la reprise de son assaut, c'est un cercle vicieux)

Maintenant, on meurt très vite mais ça veut aussi dire qu'on tue très vite et les ennemis aussi mettent une éternité à revenir si tu les tue prématurément, mais c'est justement le problème que j'ai avec ce jeu et qui m'avait déjà fait terminer mes 6/7 heures sur la beta avec un sentiment mitigé. Tout ça parait vraiment aléatoire et la satisfaction n'y est pas. A ma grande surprise j'ai constaté en regardant les statistiques que j'avais gagné la majorité de mes parties et fait un nombre très raisonnable d'éliminations, mais ça je ne l'ai pas senti du tout parce que je n'avais jamais l'impression de mériter mes éliminations et que les victoires semblaient toujours arriver sur un coup de chance qui faisait que l'équipe ennemi se retrouvait bloquée dans le cercle vicieux que j'ai décrit. 

Le problème, et là encore je me trouve surpris d'avoir à dire ça, c'est qu'on est une situation totalement inverse à celle de Paladins en termes d'équilibre et de rythme de jeu. Dans Paladins on a beaucoup de PV même avec les personnages les plus faibles et si on peut mourir rapidement en s'exposant à certains attaques faciles à voir venir, il n'en reste pas moins que le rythme des combats est très carré et se base sur l'attrition et les possibilités de fuite. Et comme on retourne très rapidement sur le champ de bataille, ça donne la logique suivante: Les combats sont lents et stratégiques (quasiment aucune des capacités d'un joueur de FPS ne sont requises) mais le chemin qui mène à ces combats est parcouru très rapidement. Dans Overwatch au contraire les combats sont expéditifs mais on met une éternité à retourner sur le champ de bataille et la manière dont je lis les matchs auxquels j'ai assisté jusque là donne l'impression que la première équipe qui va perdre deux de ses joueurs se retrouvera dans une situation intenable. 

Mais bien que les combats dans ce jeu semblent être expédiés en quatrième vitesse, l'importance donnée à la performance personnelle est beaucoup plus importante qu'elle ne l'est dans Paladins et je me trouve souvent être encouragé par le rythme et le déroulement de la partie à ne pas exploiter le synergie avec mon équipe pour ne pas me faire one-shot (Sauf lorsque je prends un soigneur 70% du temps parce que personne ne semble vouloir faire son travail dans ce jeu et que personne ne me couvre) mais aussi parce qu'avec le TTK très faible et la partie FPS d'avantage mise en avant, la tactique gagnante semble parfois tout simplement être de se la jouer solo et de prendre les ennemis dans le dos tandis que ton équipe se fait décimer.

Et là j'entends déjà qu'on va me dire que ce n'est pas déséquilibré, que git gud (mais comment je git gud si je gagne déjà la majorité du temps et que j'en tire aucune satisfaction ?) et que le jeu est ultra-joué en compétition donc ça peut pas ne pas être un jeu super stratégique et carré.

Sauf que c'est c'est justement là que se trouve ma reproche.
J'ai aucun doute qu'à haut niveau Blizzard a plus ou moins caché toute une série de variables de game-design qui permettent aux joueurs prêts à apprendre le meta du jeu de l'exploiter de manière redoutable et de se neutraliser les uns les autres, ce qui donne des parties où la stratégie est bel et bien présente et indispensable. Et comme on meurt vraiment trop vite, ça permet également aux joueurs à très bas niveau d'avoir l'impression qu'ils font quelque chose en glanant de temps en temps des éliminations même en faisant n'importe quoi. 

C'est une logique de gratification immédiate qui a beaucoup de sens en termes de marketing parce que le joueur à très bas niveau s'amusera autant que les vétérans, mais le joueur moyen qui n'a pas une connaissance intime du jeu qu'il compenserait normalement en travaillant scrupuleusement avec son équipe (Rainbow Six Siege et Paladins donc) se retrouve frustré parce qu'il gagne et perd sur une base qui est ou lui parait presque systématiquement aléatoire.

Ma principale reproche résumée rapidement c'est donc ça: Les combats très expéditifs, le rythme haché des parties et le caractère punitif de la distribution des dégâts fait qu'en tant que joueur de niveau personnel moyen j'ai l'impression à la fois d'être puni par les joueurs vétérans (ce qui est normal) et de servir de temps en temps de chair à canon pour que des joueurs d'un niveau beaucoup plus faible que le mien puissent avoir leur dose requise d'amusement.

On verra si ça évolue mais pour l'instant je suis un peu déçu. Le jeu est extrêmement soigné, il est évident que ses mécaniques de compétition sont parfaitement huilées et Blizzard a tout compris à ce qui faisait le sel des jeux en équipe en termes de thématiques (d'une map à l'autre mon perso et un autre peuvent avoir une conversation en rapport avec le lore, c'est une idée de génie, comment est-ce qu'aucun jeu multijoueur n'y a pensé avant ?) mais à coté de ça le jeu en équipe est frustrant et mal encouragé, l'action peu lisible et il y a cette impression générale de confusion et de déséquilibre qui gène vraiment mon plaisir de jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> ce TTK extrêmement élevé que j'ai déjà mentionné. On meurt beaucoup trop vite


(TTK faible alors)

----------


## Clear_strelok

J'étais en train d'éditer.  :Emo:

----------


## Haelnak

> Résumé : le ttk est court, c'est désagréable pour le joueur moyen.


Je suis assez d'accord avec ça.

Personnellement je suis un bon DPS et joue avec 3 potes à la base :
- un vrai bon healer
- un bon DPS/tank
- un joueur moyen voire moyen-

Ce dernier nous a lâché pour les raisons que tu donnes.
Il n'est pas spécialement content de faire un frag et trouve qu'il meurt trop vite. 

A contrario, j'estime être vachement bien soutenu par mon healer, ce qui fait qu'il m'est possible de rester en combat pendant un temps relativement considérable.

----------


## Thelann

> Pour ma part je viens de me replonger dans blood bowl legendary , et je me fais défoncer 3-0 par des elfes au premier match avec 1 mort dans l'équipe (je joue ork pourtant). Enfin du challenge !


Tu es en début de ligue. Payer un mort dès le départ ça fait quand même suer. T´avais pas d´apo disponible ? Contre des elfes en plus...

----------


## pothi

Allez déjà quelques parties de perdues depuis la release de *Everspace*.


Je commence à me faire un avis alors autant le partager  :;): 

Malgré les ajouts limités depuis la phase de beta ou je l'ai acheté il ont fait pas mal de modifications sur le jeu et c'est vraiment plutôt cool. 
Exemples: 
- Les mines étaient plutôt très visible à l'époque maintenant elle sont beaucoup plus vicieuse et sont devenue une réelle menace. ça clignote et n'est clairement visible qu'à une distance rapprochée.
- Avant vous pouviez fabriquer des scans pour découvrir l'ensemble des loot d'un système, maintenant vous devez vous contenter d'une portée de détection (qui peux bien sûr être améliorée) ce qui nous force à fouiller un peu le système. 
Voilà pour les exemples je trouve que ça a vraiment apporté un plus en nous sortant de notre routine et en nous obligeant à faire de nouveaux choix au niveau du build et de l'équipement.

Enfin voilà c'est la release donc je pense qu'il est temps de passer au choses sérieuses.

Déjà pour la simulation spatiale vous repasserez n’espérez pas sortir un joystick et vous galérer avec les contrôles. C'est arcade et c'est assumé. 
Je trouve la visée un peu trop exigeante à la souris du coup je joue au pad qui offre un légère correction, mais le jeu est fait pour être joué clavier souris à la base et la plupart des autres canards ont l'air de jouer C/S.

Je trouve les décors plutôt jolis je ne m'en lasse pas spécialement après 50h on peux faire quelques screens sympas avec la possibilité de mettre l'action en pause. Par contre la pause ne sert pas à amener une gestion au niveau du combats vous aurez juste la possibilité de crafter des modules etc en mode pause.

Le coté rogue lite est plutôt cool. Énormément de plans à looter, d'améliorations à acheter entre les parties et, bien que 3 vaisseaux peuvent sembler plutôt léger niveau diversité, ils ont un gameplay complètement différent donc je trouve que ça compense largement. Je n'ai pas vraiment eut l'occasion de tester les autres vaisseaux le vaisseau de base occupe toute mon attention pour le moment. 

Dernier points que je souhaite aborder l'histoire. Alors c'est plutôt assez light mais je trouve ça simple, intéressant et pas envahissant. J'ai bien envie d'arriver au bout pour découvrir ce qu'ils nous réservent.

Pour résumer je passe de bonnes sessions sur le jeu et je m'y amuse bien.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Bon, j'ai continué sur Alien Isolation mais je pense pas poursuivre très longtemps parce que ça me passionne pas des masses.
> Déjà j'ai coupé la musique qui était super envahissante, surtout quand t'essayes d'écouter ce qu'il se passe, et en fait tu te rends compte qu'une très grosse partie de la peur vient de là. La musique te fout une pression constante en te faisant souvent peur pour rien, dès que tu l'enlèves t'as l'impression que le jeu est plus facile.
> 
> J'ai affronté des androïdes, on va dire qu'ils étaient pas très menaçants vu leur vitesse, il suffit de courir et les semer en zigzaguant n'importe où et en leur collant une bastos quand vraiment ils te bloquent.
> Et vu que je commençais déjà à en avoir marre d'explorer pour ramasser de la merde qui me sert à rien (de toute façon mon inventaire est déjà plein) et lire et écouter les mêmes messages osef que depuis System Shock ("Holala, la vie à la station est de plus en plus dure, j'ai envie de partir"), surtout qu'au final d'un point de vue gameplay ça augmentait mes chances de me faire choper, je me suis mis dans une espèce de mentalité de speed run à simplement courir en suivant le point sur le détecteur.
> 
> Là j'en suis au premier passage contre l'alien, et du coup il m’empêche de courir vers le prochain point de passage (je dois ramener des médicaments osef pour qu'un NPC médecin osef qui refuse de bouger son cul puisse sauver un NPC osef pendant qu'un autre NPC osef se touche la nouille, comme dans tous les jeux).
> Et du coup ça me saoule, alors que c'est sensé être quand le jeu commence vraiment, mais du coup le jeu m'a lui-même conditionné à me faire chier.
> J'ai pas envie de rester 2 minutes planqué dans un placard à regarder les animations de l'alien qui s'enchainent mal (j'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'il est mal animé, mais vu que le jeu est super beau et que tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est le regarder se dandiner, ba ça saute aux yeux), à lui balancer des postes de radio pour faire diversion quand il me bloque, et recommencer loin avant quand je me fais buter.
> ...


Le passage de la zone médicale est le pire du jeu. Ce qui n'empêche pas que ce dernier comporte des défauts (je n'ai pas été subjugué par l'IA de l'alien pour ma part), mais tu verras, passé cette zone le jeu est bien moins pénible.

----------


## ShotMaster

J'ai pas joué à ce jeu, mais y'a 2 jours, vous étiez pas tous en train de lui dire que le passage où il était (juste avant donc) était le pire du jeu ?

En fait on enchaîne les passages les pires du jeu les uns après les autres ? Y'a que ça ?

----------


## SuicideSnake

Y en a plusieurs qui ont cité le passage au tout début et le passage dans l'infirmerie, en fait.

(En vrai, c'est surtout que tout le monde joue avec des moufles)

----------


## schouffy

C'est le pire dans la catégorie "alien dans la zone médicale"  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un seul passage chiant et c'est cette fameuse infirmerie car c'est la premiere confrontation avec l'Alien et que c'est un long passage à explorer. Du coup, comme tu connais pas la manière de procéder, tu crèves souvent et il faut repartir de loin à chaque fois.

Une fois que tu as compris qu'il ne faut pas courir quand l'alien te recherche et que le meilleur moyen de progresser est de marcher dans son dos en se cachant derriere ce que tu trouves, ca se passe beaucoup mieux. Ca et ne jamais rester trop longtemps planqué au même endroit  ::ninja::

----------


## pothi

> Y'a un seul passage chiant et c'est cette fameuse infirmerie car c'est la premiere confrontation avec l'Alien et que c'est un long passage à explorer. Du coup, comme tu connais pas la manière de procéder, tu crèves souvent et il faut repartir de loin à chaque fois.
> 
> Une fois que tu as compris qu'il ne faut pas courir quand l'alien te recherche et que le meilleur moyen de progresser est de marcher dans son dos en se cachant derriere ce que tu trouves, ca se passe beaucoup mieux. Ca et ne jamais rester trop longtemps planqué au même endroit


Moi j'ai abandonné à ce moment j'étais pas en état de continuer. Il me voulait du mal et j'avais peur.  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Y'a un seul passage chiant


Ba c'est déjà faux à l'endroit où j'en suis, et même les défenseurs du jeu disent qu'il tire méchamment en longueur sur la fin donc...




> Une fois que tu as compris qu'il ne faut pas courir quand l'alien te recherche et que le meilleur moyen de progresser est de marcher dans son dos en se cachant derriere ce que tu trouves, ca se passe beaucoup mieux. Ca et ne jamais rester trop longtemps planqué au même endroit


Ça je l'ai bien compris, y'a rien de sorcier, c'est juste que c'est fastidieux et pas très intéressant au final.

Oui le jeu est "original" (je met des guillemets parce qu'en vrai Penumbra est sorti il y a 10 ans) dans le sens où il renverse les codes de l'infiltration en te mettant dans la peau de la proie au lieu du prédateur. Mais en fait si tous les jeux ont suivi cette voix c'est qu'il y a une raison toute simple : c'est bien plus intéressant parce que ça te laisse l'initiative.
J'ai pas envie de suivre un mec accroupi pendant 10 minutes, c'est déjà la partie la moins intéressante des jeux d'infiltration.

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai pas envie de suivre un mec accroupi pendant 10 minutes, c'est déjà la partie la moins intéressante des jeux d'infiltration.


C'est comme dire que les matchs de foot, c'est la partie la plus chiante dans un Fifa  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

Ok, donc tu trouves que marcher accroupi derrière un garde est la partie la plus intéressante d'un jeu d'infiltration.

Donc si je suis ton raisonnement, tu trouves qu'il y a pas vraiment de différence entre Alien Isolation et Splinter Cell ?

----------


## akaraziel

> Je commence à me faire un avis alors autant le partager
> 
> Malgré les ajouts limités depuis la phase de beta ou je l'ai acheté il ont fait pas mal de modifications sur le jeu et c'est vraiment plutôt cool.
> Exemples:
> - Les mines étaient plutôt très visible à l'époque maintenant elle sont beaucoup plus vicieuse et sont devenue une réelle menace. ça clignote et n'est clairement visible qu'à une distance rapprochée.
> - Avant vous pouviez fabriquer des scans pour découvrir l'ensemble des loot d'un système, maintenant vous devez vous contenter d'une portée de détection (qui peux bien sûr être améliorée) ce qui nous force à fouiller un peu le système.
> Voilà pour les exemples je trouve que ça a vraiment apporté un plus en nous sortant de notre routine et en nous obligeant à faire de nouveaux choix au niveau du build et de l'équipement.
> 
> Enfin voilà c'est la release donc je pense qu'il est temps de passer au choses sérieuses.
> ...


Ça vaut quoi par rapport à Rebel Galaxy ? J'ai bien aimé l'ambiance (cette bande son <3 ) et le gameplay, mais ce grinding pour progresser dans la quête principale m'a vite gavé et j'ai fini par abandonner (temporairement).

----------


## Haelnak

> Donc si je suis ton raisonnement, tu trouves qu'il y a pas vraiment de différence entre Alien Isolation et Splinter Cell ?


Si on prend les derniers Jason Bourne Splinter Cell, si, il y a carrément une différence.

----------


## Zerger

> Ok, donc tu trouves que marcher accroupi derrière un garde est la partie la plus intéressante d'un jeu d'infiltration.
> 
> Donc si je suis ton raisonnement, tu trouves qu'il y a pas vraiment de différence entre Alien Isolation et Splinter Cell ?


Bah oui, j'ai aimé Alien Isolation pour les phases d'infiltration avec l'alien: marcher dans son dos, se cacher, faire diversion, etc... C'est le coeur du gameplay en meme temps, tout le jeu tourne autour de ça.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ce que j'avais trouvé surtout pénible dans Isolation (mais je l'avais déjà dit), c'est que l'Alien n'a pas vraiment de comportement cohérent. On peut être vachement prudent, silencieux et tout, il nous trouve dans notre placard. A d'autres moments y a du raffut et il préfère ramper dans les conduits. Et puis vraiment l'impression d'être la seule et unique proie de l'alien...Les téléportations...Les scripts.
Malgré tout je trouve le jeu sympathique pour son ambiance sonore et visuelle, mais il faut être fan d'Alien pour véritablement apprécier le tout, je pense.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ça vaut quoi par rapport à Rogue Galaxy ?


Pas trouvé de jeu à ce nom sur steam...

----------


## Zerger

> Et puis vraiment l'impression d'être la seule et unique proie de l'alien...


En même temps, il ne reste plus grand monde de vivant dans le vaisseau  ::trollface::  Surtout que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 il n'y a pas juste un seul alien



Oui, l'alien agit parfois bizarrement mais ca reste rare. Je trouve ca quand même plus cohérent de se faire chopper par l'Alien parce que je suis resté caché 2 minutes dans un casier plutôt que le voir tourner en rond dans la pièce sans jamais se demander si je ne m'étais pas caché quelquepart

----------


## Ruadir

> C'est le pire dans la catégorie "alien dans la zone médicale"


  Cet élément me rappelle furieusement Dead Space avec le monstre invincible au sein de la zone médicale. Depuis je me méfie des hôpitaux.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah oui, j'ai aimé Alien Isolation pour les phases d'infiltration avec l'alien: marcher dans son dos, se cacher, faire diversion, etc... C'est le coeur du gameplay en meme temps, tout le jeu tourne autour de ça.


T'as pas répondu à la question, tu vois pas de différence entre Alien et Splinter Cell ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

On va dire que son odorat alien repère ta sueur qui pue des pores, et qu'il a hérité de l'humain qui lui servait d'incubateur la mémoire du code du casier.

----------


## Zerger

> T'as pas répondu à la question, tu vois pas de différence entre Alien et Splinter Cell ?


Je connais pas Splinter Cell, jamais joué

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On va dire que son odorat alien repère ta sueur qui pue des pores, et qu'il a hérité de l'humain qui lui servait d'incubateur la mémoire du code du casier.


Et du cheval pour pas être capable de voir sur les côtés  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je connais pas Splinter Cell, jamais joué


Avec un avatar comme le tien, c'est dommage !

----------


## Sylvine

> Je connais pas Splinter Cell, jamais joué


Ok, n'importe quel jeu d'infiltration alors, Dishonored, MGS, Thief, tout ce que tu veux.

----------


## Da-Soth

> l'Alien n'a pas vraiment de comportement cohérent.


J'ai pas eu du tout le même ressenti. J'ai trouvé son comportement tout à fait cohérent et il ne se TP que dans les conduits et encore, il y a plein de signes qui signalent qu'il est là (bruits, filet de bave, etc ...). Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé que le jeu tirait trop en longueur et j'avais quand même hâte de le terminer.

Pour ma part, je suis sur Fallout 4 profitant de sa réduction sur Steam. Je n'ai pas du tout aimé Fallout 3 et NV (jai joué deux heures) car ces jeux ont trop le cul entre deux chaises, ne sachant jamais choisir entre RPG et FPS. Pour prendre un exemple parmi tant d'autres, j'ai trouvé aberrants de mettre une compétence d'armes avec un % alors que j'ai une réticule de visée. Et le système de VATS est nul à chier. Avec le 4, ils ont enfin fait un choix clair, ça sera un FPS avec des perks. Très bien !

L'ambiance est là, on a envie de tout explorer et même si c'est un peu mal foutu, le housing apporte quelques choses à la narration pour peu qu'on s'y intéresse. Les gunfights sont corrects sans plus, on est loin du ressenti d'un Rage.

Par contre, et je devrais presque poster ça dans le topic du cri primaire du joueur : l'UI et la gestion des ressources sont à chier et le jeu ne prend pas en charge correctement le clavier azerty. Putain, on est au 21e siècle les gars ! Pour faire de l'artisanat, on doit se coller une liste interminable de composants merdiques. Personne aurait eu l'idée qu'on puisse faire la récup directement sur l'objet pour les composants de base  (acier, bois, etc ...) ? Mais ce qui me tue le plus, c'est quand on fait du commerce on a le listing de TOUT l'inventaire. Va chercher le flingue que tu veux vendre parmi tout ton bordel... Merde, ranger les munitions par type dans une case prévue à cet effet, faire une interface graphique pour le matos, pouvoir le classer par type, c'est trop dur ?

Alors pour le moment, je continue parce que je suis dans l'ambiance mais dès que je dois faire du commerce ou gérer des colonies, j'ai plein de truc tordus qui me viennent à l'esprit sur ce que je pourrais faire subir au game designer qui a pondu ça.

----------


## Zerger

Mais bon, pour comparer à d'autres jeux du même genre que j'ai faits (Amnesia TDD, Outlast ou MGS2 par exemple), le point fort de l'alien, c'est qu'il n'est pas un simple script qui se déclenche à un moment précis. Il va, en plus de cela, essayer de te traquer de temps à autre de manière imprévisible. Et ca change tout, car du coup, le joueur ne peux plus différencier les zones safes des zones dangereuses, il va avoir l'impression d'etre constamment en danger et c'est ce qui rend l'ambiance du jeu pesante et géniale.

Suffit d'avoir joué à Outlast avec la fameuse scène du chirurgien fou qui va constamment faire le même chemin de ronde en boucle et qui va pas être capable de te trouver dans une pièce avec des lits... parce que tu t'es justement caché sous un lit... pour comprendre toutes les améliorations qu'essaie d'apporter Alien Isolation. Tu ressens beaucoup moins l'aspect script du jeu. Alors l'alien peut parfois avoir des ratés, genre poper à cote de toi alors que tu es en train de sauvegarder ou avoir l'impression de se teleporter d'une piece à l'autre, mais au moins, il y a une tentative de renouveller un peu le genre et je la trouve plutot réussie.

----------


## FericJaggar

Je me souviens surtout que l'alien s'obstinait à me suivre et me débusquer alors que deux types fumaient une clope et discutaient dans le couloir d'à côté... Et même le premier leurre que j'ai lancé entre les deux compères ne l'a pas fait changer de cible, il continuait de me coller au train sous mon brancard.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je tente une explication : les gens qui trouvent l'alien cohérent, ils jouent majoritairement aux jeux solos ?
Les gens qui trouvent le comportement de l'alien tout pété, ils jouent majoritairement en multi ?

Je pose la question car je joue essentiellement en multi, trouvant dans les comportements IA des jeux solos des mécaniques tellement artificielles voire débiles, que je décroche totalement du titre.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Mais bon, pour comparer à d'autres jeux du même genre que j'ai faits (Amnesia TDD, Outlast ou MGS2 par exemple), le point fort de l'alien, c'est qu'il n'est pas un simple script qui se déclenche à un moment précis. Il va, en plus de cela, essayer de te traquer de temps à autre de manière imprévisible. Et ca change tout, car du coup, le joueur ne peux plus différencier les zones safes des zones dangereuses, il va avoir l'impression d'etre constamment en danger et c'est ce qui rend l'ambiance du jeu pesante et géniale.
> 
> Suffit d'avoir joué à Outlast avec la fameuse scène du chirurgien fou qui va constamment faire le même chemin de ronde en boucle et qui va pas être capable de te trouver dans une pièce avec des lits... parce que tu t'es justement caché sous un lit... pour comprendre toutes les améliorations qu'essaie d'apporter Alien Isolation. Tu ressens beaucoup moins l'aspect script du jeu.


Pour ma part j'ai tellement eu l'impression qu'il s'acharnait sur mon perso et pas les autres NPC que ça m'a sorti du truc et que ça me gueulait au visage "c'est un jeu". Du coup je ne flippais plus vraiment. Pour prendre un exemple un peu similaire, SOMA a une IA bien plus basique et les poursuites m'ont pourtant beaucoup plus filé les pétoches qu'Isolation.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je me souviens surtout que l'alien s'obstinait à me suivre et me débusquer alors que deux types fumaient une clope et discutaient dans le couloir d'à côté... Et même le premier leurre que j'ai lancé entre les deux compères ne l'a pas fait changer de cible, il continuait de me coller au train sous mon brancard.


Ça relève du bug là, ou de la mauvaise foi.  ::ninja:: 
De mon côté il se dirigeait toujours vers les bruits, et je balançais des trucs justement pour qu'il aille bouffer les humains un peu plus loin.

----------


## Da-Soth

> 


Jamais vu ça non plus. D'ailleurs, je me suis servi plusieurs fois de l'Alien pour tuer des gens.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je tente une explication : les gens qui trouvent l'alien cohérent, ils jouent majoritairement aux jeux solos ?
> Les gens qui trouvent le comportement de l'alien tout pété, ils jouent majoritairement en multi ?
> 
> Je pose la question car je joue essentiellement en multi, trouvant dans les comportements IA des jeux solos des mécaniques tellement artificielles voire débiles, que je décroche totalement du titre.


Je ne sais pas, je crois que je joue plus en solo qu'en multi, et de mémoire il n'y a qu'Isolation qui m'a donné de sentiment "d'injustice", genre tout ce que tu fais à l'écran est décorrélé des conséquences de ces actes.

----------


## Zerger

> Je me souviens surtout que l'alien s'obstinait à me suivre et me débusquer alors que deux types fumaient une clope et discutaient dans le couloir d'à côté... Et même le premier leurre que j'ai lancé entre les deux compères ne l'a pas fait changer de cible, il continuait de me coller au train sous mon brancard.


Ptête qu'il aime pas l'odeur de la cloppe  ::ninja:: 

Ca doit expliquer la puissance du lance flamme

----------


## FericJaggar

> Ça relève du bug là, ou de la mauvaise foi. 
> De mon côté il se dirigeait toujours vers les bruits, et je balançais des trucs justement pour qu'il aille bouffer les humains un peu plus loin.


Bah du bug alors, parce que je me souviens avoir balancé plusieurs leurres à la suite à cet endroit et il n'a jamais voulu aller voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Encore un fois je ne cherche pas à descendre le jeu que j'ai trouvé tout à fait correct en tant que fan d'Alien. Mais j'ai été déçu par l'IA qui avait été présentée comme révolutionnaire avant la sortie du jeu. J'ai arrêté de croire au Père Noël pourtant  ::cry::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Encore un fois je ne cherche pas à descendre le jeu que j'ai trouvé tout à fait correct en tant que fan d'Alien. Mais j'ai été déçu par l'IA qui avait été présentée comme révolutionnaire avant la sortie du jeu. J'ai arrêté de croire au Père Noël pourtant


Dommage que tu ais rencontré des problèmes de comportement de l'IA de l'Alien. Surtout que cette dernière et l'ambiance tirée directement des films sont vraiment les points forts du jeu.

----------


## FericJaggar

En fait je me suis rendu compte vers le milieu du jeu que je n'aurais pas dû jouer en hardcore et rester en normal pour profiter de l'ambiance et de l'histoire sans être dérangé par le gameplay. Mais j'espère malgré tout une suite parce qu'il y a du potentiel. Et j'ai envie de savoir ce que Fifille devient, merde !

----------


## Haelnak

> Mais j'espère malgré tout une suite parce qu'il y a du potentiel. Et j'ai envie de savoir ce que Fifille devient, merde !


C'est mort, les ventes n'ont pas suivi. Du coup Creative Assembly est reparti faire du Total War annualisé.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est mort, les ventes n'ont pas suivi. Du coup Creative Assembly est reparti faire du Total War annualisé.


La dépression. (Ce serait abusé de dire que l'I.A de l'alien ne souffre pas de travers, notamment le fait qu'elle sait clairement, exactement où tu es en permanence, ce qui donne l'impression qu'elle essaie te de pousser à la faute au lieu d'être réellement une créature indépendante qui va où bon lui semble et te charcutera si t'es sur son chemin, mais ces problèmes d'ajustement façon "première tentative" montrent bien à quel point ils ont essayé de faire quelque chose de différent pour une fois)

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais bon, pour comparer à d'autres jeux du même genre que j'ai faits (Amnesia TDD, Outlast ou MGS2 par exemple)


Ok, t'as quasiment pas joué à des jeux d'infiltration (et forcément tu trouves Alien génial si tes seuls points de comparaison c'est Outlast ou Amnesia).

Donc je te le dis, non le principal intérêt d'un jeu d'infiltration c'est pas de jouer à Pacman avec les gardes, c'est la planification.
Généralement les jeux d'infiltration te laissent d'abord analyser l'aire de jeu, ensuite le joueur planifie son approche puis l’exécute, et éventuellement la rectifie en cours de route.

Alien se contente d'offrir la dernière partie, tu es simplement dans la réaction. Tu avances jusqu'à croiser l'Alien, et là tu réagis en faisant avec ce que t'offre le jeu. S'il y a un placard, tu te cache dedans, s'il y a un bureau, tu te planque en dessous, si tu n'as rien tu utilises un gadget.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Il y a quand même de la planification dans la manière dont tu aborde le level design et dont tu gère tes ressources, c'est différent du schéma d'un jeu d'infiltration où tu aurais l'initiative puisqu'au lieu de chercher le chemin le plus discret possible tu va essayer d'identifier celui qui te donne le plus de marge de manœuvre possible pour t'échapper rapidement. Au lieu de chercher un conduit de ventilation et un chemin rapide à travers la pièce tu va d'abord chercher les issues de secours les plus larges possibles puis planifier ton chemin à travers la pièce de manière à ce qu'il soit plus long mais t'offre plus de marge de manœuvre pour te cacher si l'Alien fait son apparition.

Au lieu de chercher une route rapide et discrète on va chercher à emprunter le trajet le plus long possible, ce qui nous fait généralement favoriser les couloirs où on est tout sauf discret par rapport aux chemins alternatifs étroits qu'on considère comme des pièges mortels à éviter à tout prix. j'ai trouvé que c'était assez nouveau comme approche.

----------


## Zerger

> Ok, t'as quasiment pas joué à des jeux d'infiltration (et forcément tu trouves Alien génial si tes seuls points de comparaison c'est Outlast ou Amnesia).


L'excuse de secours quoi  :tired:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ok, t'as quasiment pas joué à des jeux d'infiltration (et forcément tu trouves Alien génial si tes seuls points de comparaison c'est Outlast ou Amnesia).
> 
> Donc je te le dis, non le principal intérêt d'un jeu d'infiltration c'est pas de jouer à Pacman avec les gardes, c'est la planification.
> Généralement les jeux d'infiltration te laissent d'abord analyser l'aire de jeu, ensuite le joueur planifie son approche puis l’exécute, et éventuellement la rectifie en cours de route.
> 
> Alien se contente d'offrir la dernière partie, tu es simplement dans la réaction. Tu avances jusqu'à croiser l'Alien, et là tu réagis en faisant avec ce que t'offre le jeu. S'il y a un placard, tu te cache dedans, s'il y a un bureau, tu te planque en dessous, si tu n'as rien tu utilises un gadget.


En même temps c'est pas un jeu d'infiltration au même sens que Splinter Cell et consorts. Ton raisonnement est tronqué. On joue pas un personnage entraîné qui exécute une infiltration planifié. On joue une nana paumé dans une station spatiale qu'elle ne connait pas.. Ha oui et c'est un jeu horrifique au passage. Du coup je pense que la comparaison entre Alien : Isolation et Amnesia est bien plus pertinente qu'avec Splinter Cell ou Thief..

----------


## Sylvine

> Il y a quand même de la planification dans la manière dont tu aborde le level design et dont tu gère tes ressources, c'est différent du schéma d'un jeu d'infiltration où tu aurais l'initiative puisqu'au lieu de chercher le chemin le plus discret possible tu va essayer d'identifier celui qui te donne le plus de marge de manœuvre possible pour t'échapper rapidement. Au lieu de chercher un conduit de ventilation et un chemin rapide à travers la pièce tu va d'abord chercher les issues de secours les plus larges possibles puis planifier ton chemin à travers la pièce de manière à ce qu'il soit plus long mais t'offre plus de marge de manœuvre pour te cacher si l'Alien fait son apparition.


Oui, et pour le peu que j'ai vu le jeu te fait faire beaucoup d'aller-retour, ce qui évidemment allonge facilement la durée de vie, mais permet aussi de remplacer cette fameuse phase de repérage.

Mais au final ça reste un jeu d'infiltration dont on a castré la partie la plus intéressante.
Une fois ton chemin idéal repéré, probablement en se faisant tuer plusieurs fois, ce qui rend le jeu de moins en moins effrayant (un autre élément de design conflictuel, même si c'est évidemment pas le seul jeu à souffrir de cette tare), t'as plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour les astres soient alignés.

L'idée de l'ennemi unique, surpuissant et un peu imprévisible était une bonne idée pour une adaptation du film Alien (même en vrai y'a déjà une grosse partie du jeu qui répond pas à cette description et qui n'est que du gras inutile), en faire un jeu d'infiltration a transformé cette idée en boulet.

Je l'avais déjà dis à la sortie du jeu mais un espèce de rogue lite avec juste le joueur et l'Alien et un vaisseau assez réduit en taille mais entièrement visitable et fonctionnel (sas avec gestion de la pression, système anti-incendie, éclairage...) aurait été bien plus pertinent (mais forcément moins adapté au carcan du jeu AAA).




> En même temps c'est pas un jeu d'infiltration au même sens que Splinter Cell et consorts. Ton raisonnement est tronqué. On joue pas un personnage entraîné qui exécute une infiltration planifié. On joue une nana paumé dans une station spatiale qu'elle ne connait pas.. Ha oui et c'est un jeu horrifique au passage. Du coup je pense que la comparaison entre Alien : Isolation et Amnesia est bien plus pertinente qu'avec Splinter Cell ou Thief..


Le fait est que le gameplay correspond exactement à ce que tu fais dans un jeu d'infiltration.
Sauf qu'il en reprend qu'une partie (en gros se cacher).

Je peux copier le gameplay d'Alien avec un mod simpliste pour Splinter Cell (j’enlève les capacités offensives du joueur et je le fais affronter un chien), l'inverse est pas vrai.

----------


## Olima

Oui mais peux tu le faire aussi avec un mod pour Metal Gear ? Et si oui, pour quel épisode ?

----------


## Zerger

Est-ce que Tetris est un mauvais jeu parce qu'il existe des puzzles games plus complexes?

----------


## Momock

Faut le dire vite que c'est un jeu d'infiltration Alien Iso, hein. Perso la moitié du jeu c'était: courir entre des droïdes cons en essayant de ne pas se faire chopper (RE staïle, sauf qu'il t'attrapent plus facilement que les zomblards quand-même)/leur déboîter le caisson; et l'autre moitié: filer vers mon objectif plus ou moins discretos, mettre un coup de lance-flammes/grenade à l'alien s'il me tombe devant pour qu'il me lâche la grappe pendant un temps déterminé, me mettre à courir pour en finir avec ma tâche pendant le cooldown, remettre un coup de feu quand il revient, etc. Parfois je me me mettais dans une armoire parcequ'il m'avait pas grillé direct, et ainsi économiser des munitions (ou pareque j'avais besoin qu'il se tire pour sauvegarder).

C'est un survival horror, pas un jeu d'infiltration. Après en mode hardcore j'imagine que c'est une autre histoire! Mais en attendant la vérité c'est qu'ils n'ont pas du tout enlevé la capacité offensive du perso, au contraire. C'est le même problème que dans Hauting Grounds: la fille n'a qu'un pauvre petit coup de pied dans le tibia surtout pour casser des vases (qui peuvent contenir des trucs), mais il fait des dégâts bien que minable. Du coup j'ai passé le jeu à savater les mecs qui étaient sensés me faire peur et à leur bourrer les côtes pendant qu'ils se tordaient de douleur au sol, haha! Cette infiltration de folie...

----------


## Cabfire

Exactement, pour toutes les raisons cités je ne vois pas comment tu peux voire ça comme un jeu d'infiltration. D'ailleurs la com a était fait autour de quoi ? Survival Horror non ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Est-ce que Tetris est un mauvais jeu parce qu'il existe des puzzles games plus complexes?


Non, c'est même un excellent puzzle game justement parce qu'il est profond malgré sa simplicité.

Tout l'inverse d'Alien qui reprend la formule du jeu d'infiltration, en retire les éléments intéressants et les remplace par des trucs inutiles comme du crafting.




> C'est un survival horror, pas un jeu d'infiltration.


C'est pas incompatible, le terme "survival horror" décrivant le type d'émotion qu'on souhaite faire ressentir au joueur sans réellement expliciter à quel type de gameplay on à affaire.
Resident Evil 4 ou Dead Space sont des survival horror mais aussi des TPS.

----------


## Momock

> Exactement, pour toutes les raisons cités je ne vois pas comment tu peux voire ça comme un jeu d'infiltration. D'ailleurs la com a était fait autour de quoi ? Survival Horror non ?


Oui, c'est un survival horror. Faut gérer tes ressources et quand-même éviter de trop rencontrer les ennemis vu que lance-flamme n'est pas infini (ni le reste).




> C'est pas incompatible, le terme "survival horror" décrivant le type d'émotion qu'on souhaite faire ressentir au joueur sans réellement expliciter à quel type de gameplay on à affaire.


"Infiltration" c'est pas un genre non-plus, ça n'explicite pas le gameplay. Et puis si un survival horror a juste pour but de fournir une émotion alors s'il y parvient ses mécaniques sont les bonnes. On ne peut pas les analyser de la même manière que pour d'autres jeux.

Et RE4 un survival horror -> LOL. Exemple: Max Payne 3 est le meilleur survival horror que j'ai joué depuis RE4! J'espère que le prochain survival horror de Shinji Mikami, Vanquish, sera au moins aussi bon!

PS: quoi qu'ils fassent l'IA de la bestiole sera prévisible et redondante rapidement, anulant la peur. Et randomiser son comportement n'aurait pas de sens et se sentirait comme une injustice. Du coup randomiser les environnements façon rogue-like pour compenser que la bestiole soit prévisible, c'est pas con du tout. Y'aurait toujours une part d'inconnnu flippante comme-ça. C'était de jouer à Beast Terror Fright Truc qui t'a donné cette idée?

----------


## Tahia

> Ok, donc 4 gold vs 4 diamant, c'est normal. Parce que c'est clairement de ça que je parle, j'ai même donné plusieurs exemples. 
> 
> Pour ceux qui hésitent à le prendre, c'est une information à connaître si vous souhaitez jouer en partie classée.


Mais tu peux donner autant d'exemple que tu veux, ça ne sera pas pour autant représentatif... moi j'ai jamais croisé de gold hein et je prétend pas non plus que c'est représentatif hein attention ! Mais encore une fois ce qui m’intéresse c'est  la côte d'équipe dans tes exemples, des Logos diamants  qui étaient gold j'en ai croisé en QP, ça s'appelle du boosted, et là non ça me choquerai pas de voir 3 gold contre 3 "diamants" ! A partir du moment ou la côte d'équipe est kif kif, clairement les logos diamant et je m'en care, je me base pas sur ça !

----------


## schouffy

> PS: quoi qu'ils fassent l'IA de la bestiole sera prévisible et redondante rapidement, anulant la peur. Et randomiser son comportement n'aurait pas de sens et se sentirait comme une injustice. Du coup randomiser les environnements façon rogue-like pour compenser que la bestiole soit prévisible, c'est pas con du tout. Y'aurait toujours une part d'inconnnu flippante comme-ça. C'était de jouer à Beast Terror Fright Truc qui t'a donné cette idée?


C'est pas con dans l'idée mais les environnements générés procéduralement sont toujours inintéressants, c'est déjà vrai dans les jeux d'action alors j'imagine pas dans les jeux d'infiltration ou le level design est probablement encore plus important.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso je trouve que A:I devient vraiment cool quand on choppe le lance flammes, car au moins on a droit à l'erreur. Et ça force à gérer le stock de napalm, y'a du risque/récompense, bref, ça enrichit un peu le jeu.

----------


## Momock

> C'est pas con dans l'idée mais les environnements générés procéduralement sont toujours inintéressants, c'est déjà vrai dans les jeux d'action alors j'imagine pas dans les jeux d'infiltration ou le level design est probablement encore plus important.


Mais ce serait pour faire un survival horror.

----------


## Sylvine

> "Infiltration" c'est pas un genre non-plus, ça n'explicite pas le gameplay.


Ba si, carrément.
Tu sais que ça va être basé sur des lignes de vue à éviter, des ennemis dont tu dois détourner l'attention et tout, c'est au contraire un genre très bien défini.




> Et puis si un survival horror a juste pour but de fournir une émotion alors s'il y parvient ses mécaniques sont les bonnes.


Oui.
Mais si on parle d'Alien Isolation je trouve que c'est raté, j'ai expliqué pourquoi.

Et oui, le survival horror est un genre à part.
A la base ça désignait un genre plus classique et mieux défini, les Resident Evil-like quoi, mais comme ils ont disparus et que les jeux d'horreur ont muté, le sens de l'expression a changé.




> Et RE4 un survival horror -> LOL.


Ça te fait peut-être marrer mais c'est comme ça que le jeu est communément défini.
Que tu trouves que ça marche ou pas en tant que jeu d'horreur ne rentre pas en considération, ce qui compte c'est l'intention derrière, et Mikami espérait bien faire "peur" au joueur.




> C'était de jouer à Beast Terror Fright Truc qui t'a donné cette idée?


C'est possible, je sais plus s'il était déjà sorti à l'époque ou pas.
Mais SBTF fait plus penser à Alien 2 qu'au premier.

----------


## Momock

> Ba si, carrément.
> Tu sais que ça va être basé sur des lignes de vue à éviter, des ennemis dont tu dois détourner l'attention et tout, c'est au contraire un genre très bien défini.


Un jeu d'infiltration peut-être: un commandos-like (Shadow Tactics), un 2D platformer (Mark of the Ninja), un 2D platformer/puzzler (Stealth Bastard), un jeu d'action 3D (Tenchu), un jeu en première personne (Thief), un jeu en tour par tour (Ronin avec un seul perso, Invisible Inc avec une escouade), un rogue-like ou non (toujours Invisible Inc), un metroidvania (le pas encore sorti Paradise Lost), et sûrement des tas d'autres trucs. 

C'est un non-genre, au même titre que le survival horror: ça veut juste dire qu'il faudra user de discrétion ou que tu devras ne pas te faire détecter. Le gameplay que tu utiliseras pour ça importe peu. Et de la même manière qu'il n'y a pas besoin de saut pour faire un plateformer, y'a même pas besoin de lignes de vues pour faire un jeu d'infiltration vu les ennemis peuvent être aveugles et ne te détecter qu'au son, ou même ne te détecter qu'au contact ou que quand tu  réalises certaines actions, par exemple.

----------


## LeLiquid

Après tu ne te dis pas qu'a partir du moment ou il manque les 3/4 de ce qui fait un jeu d'infiltration selon toi c'est peut être que ça n'en est pas un justement ?

C'est comme si je disais que GTA5 etait un mauvais jeu de simulation automobile, y'a des voitures, mais il manque les 3 quarts de ce qui fait un bon jeu de voiture, un modèle de conduite réussi, un mode carrière, plein de réglages .. etc.

Ça n'aurait aucun sens.

----------


## Sylvine

> Un jeu d'infiltration peut-être:


Et un FPS peut être : ...
Un RPG peut être : ...

----------


## akaraziel

> Avec un avatar comme le tien, c'est dommage !


Rebel Galaxy, pardon.  ::unsure::

----------


## Momock

Ça marche avec RPG, qui est tellement vague que personne ne sait le définir et c'est clairement devenu un sous-genre depuis les années 2000.

Ça ne marche évidemment pas avec FPS, qui est le genre le plus codifié de l'univers (c'est forcément à la première personne, y'a forcément du shoot. Bonne chance pour ton projet de FPS en sidecroller 2D sans tir!), là c'est juste toi qui joues au con vu que tu vas mettre au moins des semaines à admettre que t'avais tort (si ça arrive...)

----------


## parpaingue

Nah mais l'horreur style infiltration, ne cherchez pas, piochez Forbidden Siren direct. Avec effectivement une grosse phase d'analyse et planification.
En prime, ce sont surement les jeux les plus flippants auxquels j'aie jamais touché. Car oui, je m'auto-cite en référence ultime  ::trollface:: . 
J'ai pas mal taffé le genre pour en venir à cette conclusion tout de même  :B):

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai pas mal taffé le genre pour en venir à cette conclusion tout de même


Ca dépend, tu as joué à Splinter Cell?

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça ne marche évidemment pas avec FPS, qui est le genre le plus codifié de l'univers


Ok, explique moi le rapport entre ARMA, Mirror's Edge, Quake et Signal Ops.

----------


## KaiN34

> Ok, explique moi le rapport entre ARMA, Mirror's Edge, Quake et Signal Ops.


Ce sont des FPS ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Momock

> Ok, explique moi le rapport entre ARMA, Mirror's Edge, Quake et Signal Ops.


C'est lequel qui est un sidecroller 2D en tour par tour avec escouade dans le lot?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Haelnak

> Ok, explique moi le rapport entre ARMA, Mirror's Edge, Quake et Signal Ops.


Mettre un jeu dans une catégorie folklorique puis demander aux autres pourquoi ils sont ensemble, c'est original comme tactique.

Du coup tu as oublié Portal et Talos.

----------


## Momock

Mirror's Edge est un jeu de plateforme à la première personne qui devient temporairement un FPS (et de la grosse chiasse) si on ramasse un flingue.

----------


## pothi

> Ça vaut quoi par rapport à Rebel Galaxy ? J'ai bien aimé l'ambiance (cette bande son <3 ) et le gameplay, mais ce grinding pour progresser dans la quête principale m'a vite gavé et j'ai fini par abandonner (temporairement).


Jamais finit Rebel Galaxy , ça m'a vite soûlé aussi . En plus de mémoire il c'était sur 4 axes et non 6 ou je me trompe?

C'est bien plus diversifié et gratifiant je trouve.

Et puis c'est pas un rogue lite/like non plus de mémoire. Les musiques étaient cool par contre ça j'en suis sur  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10903255

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est de la merde ce débat, on ne parle plus de FPS de toute manière mais de *JTS*. Il serait temps de se mettre à la page, maintenant.

----------


## Olima

Moi je me suis mis à *Steredenn*. Pour l'instant, c'est un shmup plutôt cool, mais recommencer toujours au début devient un peu répétitif. Si quelqu'un l'a fait, est-ce qu'il y a du contenu à trouver quand on avance un peu (je suis pas encore allé très loin), comme dans un Nuclear Throne, ou est-ce que c'est un peu chiche ?

----------


## Sylvine

> est-ce qu'il y a du contenu à trouver quand on avance un peu


Non.

Mais c'est bien quand même.

----------


## Olima

Ah dommage. Mais ouais, c'est cool quand même pour l'instant. J'ai battu que deux ou trois boss donc j'ai encore de la marge je pense avant de me lasser.

----------


## parpaingue

> Ca dépend, tu as joué à Splinter Cell?


Perdu, j'aime aussi les jeux d'infiltration  ::happy2::  
Ironiquement, oui j'ai joué à Splinter Cell, le premier et c'était bof bof. Justement parce que la progression était extrêmement linéaire et balisée par rapport à Thief.

----------


## FericJaggar

Le premier Splinter Cell a extrêmement mal vieilli. Par contre, si tu as l'occasion d'essayer Blacklist, c'est à mon sens le plus abouti, offrant furtivité ou action, au choix. Et un bon level design.

----------


## Oldnoobie

A *Vermintide*, et rarement un jeu te chie autant à la face.

Je passe sur les parties qui se déroulent parfois sur des serveurs ouzbeks à ping over 9.000 


Je passe à la limite, vu que le jeu est sorti depuis un an et demi quand même, sur les phénomènes de "no clip", à savoir les mobs qui traversent les murs pour se jeter sur toi depuis nulle part (ça s'est bien calmé, heureusement).

Mais alors.... entre les quêtes qui consistent à tuer le rat-ogre sur une map super longue... et le jeu bug, le rat-ogre n'apparaît pas du tout pendant la map...
Et les parties durant lesquelles, à cause d'un bug, les spéciaux apparaissent par paires ! Hier soir en random on a ramassé deux rats-assassins ET deux rats-packmasters dans la dernière pièce avant la fin de la Tour du Sorcier, tout le groupe est mort sur place...

----------


## Cabfire

Moi j'ai environ 10 heures sur *Hollow Knight*, et outre le fait que je sois complètement paumé dans le jeu ça s'annonce vraiment très bien !

J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un mix entre un Metroidvania en 2D et Dark Soul, le tout avec une ambiance très mélancolique, graphisme 2D et une direction artistique vraiment sympa.

J'ai beaucoup de plaisir à explorer un peu à l'aveugle les différentes cartes interconnectées du jeu, découvrir le lore autour de tout ça ! Bref, c'est du tout bon.

----------


## pothi

Vu que je voit qu'il y a qqs personnes sur Hollow knight je vais poser la question. J'hésite pas mal entre Dead Cells et Hollow Knight. 
Quelqu'un qui aurait joué aux deux saurait me donner un avis pour choisir?

----------


## FrousT

Je venais parler de *Hollow Knight* du haut de mes 10 heures de jeu,

Mais je vois qu'un petit malin vient de me doubler  :tired: 

Et en plus il a exactement le même avis que moi sur le jeu  :tired: 

Du coup copain  ::wub:: 

Je rajouterais que les contrôles répondent au poil de cul, c'est toujours appréciable surtout pour un jeu de plateforme 2D exigeant, si on fait une erreur c'est forcément sa faute et non pas celle du jeu et ça c'est cool !!

Et les boss ont la classe, les musiques épiques qui vont avec sont totalement adapté, c'est putain de parfait !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu que je voit qu'il y a qqs personnes sur Hollow knight je vais poser la question. J'hésite pas mal entre Dead Cells et Hollow Knight. 
> Quelqu'un qui aurait joué aux deux saurait me donner un avis pour choisir?


J'ai eu quelques retours sur Dead cells que j'ai pas, et du coup je conseillerais Hollow Knight pour le moment car Dead Cells est encore en early access et ça se ressent sur le contenu, là où Hollow Knight est fini avec un contenu titanesque pour un plateforme 2D, tout les truc cachés, PNJ et autre quest à faire par exemple... (que j'ai toujours pas compris)

----------


## Cabfire

Dead Cells est un Rogue Lite, Hollow Knight non ^^ Fais ton choix l'ami !

----------


## Momock

> Vu que je voit qu'il y a qqs personnes sur Hollow knight je vais poser la question. J'hésite pas mal entre Dead Cells et Hollow Knight. 
> Quelqu'un qui aurait joué aux deux saurait me donner un avis pour choisir?


C'est pas du tout la même chose vu que Hollow Knight est un longue aventure (j'ai mis un peu plus de 40 heures pour tout faire) avec un world building au petits oignons, tandis que Dead Cells est un rogue-lite linéaire. J'aime les deux mais franchement si t'aimes les metroidvania: prends Hollow Knight et fais-lui l'amour.

----------


## pothi

Ben je suis plutôt fan de rogue like/lite. 
Les metroidvania c'est un peu un genre auquel je n'ai casiment jamais joué et j'ai bien envie de me mettre à un bon jeu du genre pour commencer. 

Hollow knight semble être effectivement un excellent choix. On verra bien, merci pour les précisions en tout cas  ::):

----------


## akaraziel

> Jamais finit Rebel Galaxy , ça m'a vite soûlé aussi . En plus de mémoire il c'était sur 4 axes et non 6 ou je me trompe?
> 
> C'est bien plus diversifié et gratifiant je trouve.
> 
> Et puis c'est pas un rogue lite/like non plus de mémoire. Les musiques étaient cool par contre ça j'en suis sur



Ouais en gros tu déplaçais le vaisseau que sur l'axe horizontal donc pas vraiment une simu. Mais c'est pas ça qui me dérangeait parce que je savais à quoi m'attendre donc je trouvais ça vraiment sympa, c'est un peu comme piloter un galion du futur quoi.  ::): 
Mais vraiment, l' "item check" régulier qui pousse à grinder des missions répétitives à chaque système, ça a eu raison de ma patience.

Bref, si Everspace est plus varié tout en étant fun à jouer, ça me va, je recherche pas la simu super pointue (genre Elite Dangerous).  ::):

----------


## Kl4w

> Ouais en gros tu déplaçais le vaisseau que sur l'axe horizontal donc pas vraiment une simu. Mais c'est pas ça qui me dérangeait parce que je savais à quoi m'attendre donc je trouvais ça vraiment sympa, c'est un peu comme piloter un galion du futur quoi. 
> Mais vraiment, l' "item check" régulier qui pousse à grinder des missions répétitives à chaque système, ça a eu raison de ma patience.
> 
> Bref, si Everspace est plus varié tout en étant fun à jouer, ça me va, je recherche pas la simu super pointue (genre Elite Dangerous).


Everspace en gros c'est FTL en vue première personne.
Il y a aussi beaucoup d'unlocks, que ce soit via des plans récupérés pendant les phases de jeu, ou via des unlocks en début de partie permettant d'améliorer ton vaisseau/skills (plus de thune, plus d'énergie, plus de place pour les armes, ...)

Bref, un mix entre FTL et Rogue Legacy.

----------


## Zerger

Avec l'arrivée du DLC gratuit, je me suis remis à *Zombie Night Terror.* que j'avais juste entamé

J'aime la DA, j'aime les animations, j'aime le concept, j'aime faire exploser des zombies sur de pauvres citoyens recroquevillés en boule  ::wub:: 


Sinon je suis toujours sur *Persona 3 FES* que j'englouti à chaque session de jeu  :Bave: 

Y'a pas mal de grind pour monter en niveau, surtout pour les personas mais sinon j'adore.

----------


## akaraziel

> Everspace en gros c'est FTL en vue première personne.
> Il y a aussi beaucoup d'unlocks, que ce soit via des plans récupérés pendant les phases de jeu, ou via des unlocks en début de partie permettant d'améliorer ton vaisseau/skills (plus de thune, plus d'énergie, plus de place pour les armes, ...)
> 
> Bref, un mix entre FTL et Rogue Legacy.


Pas encore joué à FTL mais le concept me plait donc hop, Everspace en WL.  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

En ce moment je suis sur *The Elder Scrolls Online*, mais aussi *Portal 2* que j'essaie de finir dans le cadre de l'event backlog killer (mais je crois que je n'y arriverai pas), *Rocket League*, et j'aimerais retenter *Dirt Rally* que j'avais laissé sur le bas-côté...

----------


## FrousT

> mais aussi *Portal 2* que j'essaie de finir dans le cadre de l'event backlog killer (mais je crois que je n'y arriverai pas), *Rocket League*


Pourtant Rocket League c'est plus dur que Portal 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Pas encore joué à FTL


P'tain, tu as raté ta vie !  ::P:

----------


## akaraziel

> P'tain, tu as raté ta vie !


Trop de jeux à faire  ::'(:

----------


## FrousT

Donne la liste, on va tout trier par priorité !

#expertiseCPC

----------


## Zerger

Sachant que FTL peut très facilement se retrouver en haut  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> En ce moment je suis sur *The Elder Scrolls Online*, mais aussi *Portal 2* que j'essaie de finir dans le cadre de l'event backlog killer (mais je crois que je n'y arriverai pas), *Rocket League*, et j'aimerais retenter *Dirt Rally* que j'avais laissé sur le bas-côté...


Il te plait pas Portal 2 ou tu le trouves trop difficile ?




> Trop de jeux à faire


T'as fini Bad Rats, j'espère. C'est quand même la base.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sachant que FTL peut très facilement se retrouver en haut


+1

----------


## FrousT

> Sachant que FTL peut très facilement se retrouver en haut


En haut de la liste des jeux over hypés ?

----------


## akaraziel

Vous avez pas fini si je vous fait une liste.  ::XD:: 

Mais bon ok, FTL dans un avenir très proche.  :;):

----------


## pothi

> En haut de la liste des jeux over hypés ?
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...1Z-tqMT_vxDevQ


Clairement!

----------


## Sorkar

*Thief 4*

Oui, je me réveille longtemps après, je sort de Prey, et absolument pas envie de me remettre a Deus Ex pour soigner mes envie d’infiltration et d''assomage a grand coup de matraque derrière la nuque.

Et bah c'est pas si mauvais que ca. Du moins après le foin qu'il a fait a sa sortie je m'attendais à un truc vraiment, vraiment mauvais, mais non. Bien sur c'est pas au niveau du 2, le nouveau Garett est vraiment insupportable, son ton de voix et sa tronche d'atardé neo-gothique sont insuportable. Idem pour Erin, Basso et la pluspart des pnj, une belle bande d'abrutis.

Passé ca, malgré le manque d'ouverture (je n'en suis qu'au chapitre 3), la ville est très jolie, il y a pas mal de planque a découvrir et de maison a faire, plus qu'a première vu. L'ambiance est mortelle je trouve, servi par un body awareness au petit oignons, je trouve l’immersion très très bonne.

C'est un vrai bonheur de retrouver Garett, même si c'est en fait son cousin mongol. Si je suis motivé, je me referai le 2 et le 3 dans la foulée.

A côté de ca, Deus Ex MD me donne toujours pas envie de le finir...

----------


## pothi

Thief 2 n'a pas trop mal vieilli? 
J'aime bien l'infiltration et je n'ai tjs pas touché à un thief honte à moi...

----------


## Sorkar

> Thief 2 n'a pas trop mal vieilli? 
> J'aime bien l'infiltration et je n'ai tjs pas touché à un thief honte à moi...


Question de gout, perso je trouve que ca passe très bien, ce qui n'est pas le cas du 1 je trouve... de toute façon j'ai jamais aimé le 1, même à l"époque.
Quoiqu'il en soit, estime toi heureux d'avoir encore à découvrir une pépite comme thief 2, veinard. Court, vas-y, maintenant.

----------


## Clydopathe

* The Surge*  
J'arrive tout doucement vers la fin du jeu (27h au compteur) et plus je m'en approche plus je ralentis/prends mon temps au point de retourner sur les premières maps. Ce qui est cool, c'est qu'en fonction des avancées dans l'histoire et dans les quêtes secondaires, les mobs changent dans les zones et deviennent plus fort. Ils ont vraiment réussi à s'améliorer depuis leur bof bof Lord of Fallen. 

L'histoire du jeu est assez convenu, l'être humain a failli tuer la planète, mais une startup a inventé une technologie révolutionnaire qui peux sauver le monde, c'est devenu une mégacorpo, le héros s'y engage et patratas, tout n'est pas rose et c'est la merde pour le premier jour de taf. On verra bien comment ça se finit.

Un des avantages de ce jeu est que tous les combats sont cool et plutôt technique en fonction du but recherché : tuer le mob vite fait (safe) ou essayer de le buter de manière à récupérer du loot (moins safe)? Ce qui leur donne une vraie dynamique. Les quelques boss du jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


 5 je crois 

 sont plutôt sympa et offre des tactiques pour les vaincre complètement différentes (mais j'ai pas encore vu le dernier). 

Je vois que pas mal de joueur sont assez perdus sur les objectifs à atteindre par le héros au fur et à mesure et je me demande si ça ne viens pas d'une certaine habitude à ne pas écouter sérieusement les pnjs. C'en est dommage car à la contraire d'un Darks souls, on est jamais lâché dans une zone en mode yolo, trouve la sortie/suite de la quête par toi même.

Mais son vrai bon point, c'est son level design qui est vraiment excellent. Ils ont pas l'aisance de From Software et plutôt que de faire un open world hyper connecté, ils sont partis sur le principe de faire des niveaux mondes connectés par un ou deux fast travel menant aux autres mondes. Ce qui fait que chaque niveau est très grand, n'a qu'un seul safe spot et a une multitude de raccourcis qu'on débloque au fur et à mesure. Les différents niveaux sont cohérents dans ce qu'ils montrent, je n'ai pas vu de zone qui me semblaient déplacé ou mal implémenté.

Honnêtement, j'ai failli ne pas le prendre au début au vu des quelques vidéos de trailer/présentation fourni par Focus et je me suis souvenu de leur non technique de vente de jeu. Ce qui m'a fait craqué c'est les quleques preview vu sur Youtube (Akwarz surtout) et je regrette absolument pas mon achat  :;): .

----------


## hisvin

> Thief 2 n'a pas trop mal vieilli? 
> J'aime bien l'infiltration et je n'ai tjs pas touché à un thief honte à moi...


Il y a des mods graphique si tu as peur de perdre un oeil.

----------


## banditbandit

Drakengard 3


Dès l'intro on est dans l'ambiance à la Nier, superbe musique et torrent d'injures  :;): 
Pour les combats c'est pareil donc ya pas beaucoup de dépaysements, sauf à dos de dragon ce qui s'apparente à du shump 3d.
C'est pas mauvais mais le framerate est juste catastrophique (à vue de nez (d'œil) entre 10 et 15 ), c'est limite pénible quand on bouge la caméra.
Donc techniquement c'est pas foufou loin de là, même si visuellement c'est pas dégueulasse quoiqu'un peu pauvre (toujours comme nier quoi...)



FX Fighter

Que j'ai récupéré sur lost treasure (bon j'ai le jeu sur galette je dois même avoir encore la boite), c'est une sorte de street fighter produit par Philips à l'époque.
Dans mes souvenirs c'était un jeu de combat en 3d mais apparemment c'est de la 3d mais avec des combats sur un seul plan !?  ::huh:: 
A l'époque le jeu m'avait agréablement surpris parce qu'il proposait des personnages modélisés en 3d avec de la motion capture et aussi les vidéo (très peu nombreuses) étaient en images de synthèse.
Je suis assez satisfait de voir le jeu fonctionner parce qu'il me semble qu'il aurait des problèmes de compatibilité avec les proc modernes.

----------


## Cabfire

The Surge il y a quand même l'air d'avoir de bon retour... Je sens que je vais craquer !!

----------


## Olima

A part Steredenn, qui est bien cool sur de petites sessions, j'ai tenté *The Final Station*, *Kathy Rain* et *Marvelous Miss Take* qui ne m'ont pas trop accroché au premier abord, à voir. *80 days* me plaît bien par contre, il faut que je trouve le meilleur moment pour y jouer tranquillou.
Sinon je suis sur *Fantasy Life* sur 3DS, et ça comble pas mal mon manque de Stardew Valley pour l'instant. C'est clairement plus orienté rpg, mais je m'amuse bien avec mon petit pêcheur moustachu. J'espère qu'il ne va pas trop devoir aller combattre tout de suite parce qu'il est nul en baston, il n'aime que le poisson :/

----------


## Clydopathe

> The Surge il y a quand même l'air d'avoir de bon retour... Je sens que je vais craquer !!


Le test de CPC donne aussi de très bons arguments aussi. Izual a réussi à écrire un texte sur lequel je suis complètement d'accord. Mais le mieux dans ce cas là, c'est de mater quelques vidéos de gamepolay. Chocapic/Awkarz est très bien car il donne son avis sur le jeu avec des vidéos de combats en zone neutre en arrière, ce qui est parfait pour ne pas se faire dévoiler de zones sensibles. Et surtout, on peux le trouver chez Auchan à 35€ (version steam) depuis le jour de la sortie.

----------


## schouffy

> Thief 2 n'a pas trop mal vieilli? 
> J'aime bien l'infiltration et je n'ai tjs pas touché à un thief honte à moi...


Graphiquement et techniquement il a pris cher, mais la maniabilité est bonne (c'est minimaliste quoi) et niveau infiltration c'est inégalé. Des maps gigantesques et un vrai challenge.

----------


## pothi

Merci pour vos réponses  ::):

----------


## Herr Peter

Ouais Thief II reste très bien, à part pour les échelles de merde (un défaut récurrent sur les jeux à la 1ère personne du début des années 2000), les endroits super sombres où ton crystal t'indique que t'es en pleine lumière, et les mini-QTE planqués quand il s'agit de marcher sur des surfaces bruyantes (sols en marbre etc...).

Les quêtes dans l'ensemble sont meilleures aussi, avec moins de surnaturel relou.

----------


## Thom

*The dark mod* peut être une bonne alternative pour se mettre à Thief sans prendre l'age dans les dents.

----------


## schouffy

The Dark Mod, c'est plus joli mais la plupart des missions sont à chier.

----------


## pothi

Bon je m'amuse toujours autant sur *PUBG* (player unknown battleground) Je saurais pas trop dire le pourquoi il est mieux que la concurrence mais en tout cas c'est simple et efficace comme recette.

J'ai vraiment des gros coups de pressions sur certaines parties avec les cœur qui bat comme jamais auparavant dans un FPS et j'avoue être complètement fan de la dernière phase de combat ou on est plus que 3/5 à se planquer sur une toute petite zone de la map ça donne souvent des situation en mode le bon la brute et le truand. 

J'ai aussi put m'amuser à jouer la grosse catin à ma dernière partie grâce à la découverte d'un VSS (sniper silencieux avec lunette intégrée) et que c'est génial de mettre des tête à 200m depuis un buisson à des mecs qui comprennent pas du tout d'où ça vient. Mais voilà le VSS utilise du 9mm et les dégâts sont assez faible pour une chute de balle assez importante. Mais c'est très fun à jouer faut juste prévoir pleins de munitions  :;): 



Sinon j'ai eut l'occasion de tester *Vendredi 13* et je doit avouer que le jeu est bien séduisant là pareil on prend des bons coups de préssions et je trouve que l'ambiance musicale te met bien dedans. je criais comme une fiotte à l'aide avec Jason qui me courait au fesses et au final j'ai réussi à l'envoyer sur un autre survivant qu'il a complètement étripé avant de me retrouver et de me planter sa hache dans mes partie génitales. C'était génial :D
Par contre à 40€ j'avoue que je trouve le jeu un peu cher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a des mods graphique si tu as peur de perdre un oeil.





> *The dark mod* peut être une bonne alternative pour se mettre à Thief sans prendre l'age dans les dents.


Vous parlez pas de la même chose je suppose ?

----------


## schouffy

Non The Dark Mod c'est une sorte de Thief avec le moteur de Doom 3, mais c'est que des missions "fan made" qui n'ont rien à voir avec les Thief.
Y'a des mods graphiques pour Thief 1/2 mais ça reste très moche, en gros des textures plus détaillées voire bump mappées sur de la géométrie de 1998...

----------


## hisvin

Non, Dark mod est un jeu totalement indépendant basé sur la version open source libre du moteur graphique de Doom 3. Il y a une pelleté de missions fait par des amateurs mais pas de campagnes si ma mémoire ne me joue pas des tours.

P.S:Mod graphique pour Thief2. Il y en a d'autres, je crois. <- Euh, c'est le 1... Cela existe aussi pour le 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## pothi

Super merci  ::):  maintenant reste plus qu'à acheter le jeu  :;): 









Et à trouver le temps d'y jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## schouffy

Si t'as jamais touché à la série, je te conseille le 3 qui est plus accessible, encore joli, et reste assez riche. Avec un mod dont j'ai oublié le nom, tu peux "reconstituer" les maps qui avaient été subdivisées pour la xbox, c'est beaucoup plus immersif comme ça. C'est du super boulot en plus.

----------


## hisvin

Le 3, il faut y jouer au niveau de complexité max. C'est un peu laborieux à cause des graphismes qui gênent pour trouver l'or sur le sol mais c'est plus gratifiant vu qu'il t'oblige à jouer réellement discret.

----------


## zebulon

*Prey*

_Mais putain Alex, c'est quoi ce merdier ? Je ne me souviens plus de rien. Et puis, c'est quoi ces saloperies noires qui se téléportent d'une boîte de conserve à une chaise ? Il y a du sang partout, les bureaux sont vides. Certains accès sont verrouillés. Là, je viens de me réfugier dans les chiottes, après avoir explosé une de ces merdes qui s'était planquée dans une cuvette. Mon fusil à pompe n'a plus que deux cartouches. Mais putain Alex, c'est quoi ce merdier. Réponds-moi bordel !_

----------


## Momock

*Mount & Blade*, qui était offert par GOG.

J'avais jamais osé l'acheter parceque je me disais qu'un RPG sans quêtes faites à la main et sans personnages/factions attachants, ce serait forcément nul (j'ai jamais été un fan des trucs du genre "écris ta propre histoire", des sandbox, et tous ces trucs. 

Mais pour l'instant la sauce prend sacrément bien! À part la typique mission de courrier qui revient trop souvent (et que je me contente souvent de refuser), aucune quête ne s'est répétée jusqu'à présent, et j'arrive à me fixer tout seul des objectifs, comme un grand, et même à "roleplayer" mon perso (Jeanne d'Arc, mais chez les Mongols. Ce qui n'a aucun sens en fait).

Bon, avant d'en arriver à comprendre plus ou moins comment marche le jeu j'ai dû sacrifier un premier perso blind-test (que j'avais joué en ironman, ce que je n'ai pas refait avec Jeanne parceque devoir farmer pour reconstituer une team après une défaite ça me gave). Et y'a plein de trucs qui auraient pu être bien plus clairs (les relations entres les nobles par exemple, j'aurais pas été contre un organigrame avec des lignes de couleurs en fonction de l'entente entre chacun, ou de pouvoir faire apparaître en surimpression sur la map quel fief appartient à qui, ce genre de trucs). En l'état il faudrait que je prenne des notes sur papier.

Ah, et il faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent de mettre des arènes dans les RPGs (ou qu'ils revoient les récompenses qu'ils donnent), ça pète invariablement le jeu (la fortune que je me suis fait lors d'un tournoi est indécente. Et c'était rigolo en plus, on m'a forcé à utiliser des armes que je ne touche jamais).

----------


## Olima

Bon Fantasy Life c'est excellent pour le système des classes, mais les dialogues, c'est d'un intérêt, je les zappe encore plus vite que ceux de Kentucky Route Zero :/

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *RIME*, enfin du moins j'essaye parce que putain ça raaaaaaaaaaaaame sa mère mais un truc de fou.  :Emo: 

Décidément le moteur UE4, mon PC ne l'aime pas, je n'ai même pas le souvenir d'un jeu tournant potablement sur ce moteur sur mon PC... Pourtant j'ai un PC largement suffisant, surtout vu la gueule du truc.  :tired:

----------


## JPKoffe

> Je joue à *RIME*, enfin du moins j'essaye parce que putain ça raaaaaaaaaaaaame sa mère mais un truc de fou.


C'est pas à  cause de Denuvo ?

----------


## Illynir

J'ai la version sans DRM maintenant, il l'ont viré avec un patch suite au crack du jeu. Y'a du mieux mais ça continue de ramer à mort par moment et régulièrement tout de même hélas. Par contre les chargements sont plus rapides effectivement.

Je fais tourner Witcher 3 en ultra à 60 FPS pour comparaison...

----------


## Dicsaw

Halo ODST  :Prey:   :Prey: 

Il trainait depuis un moment mais je l'ai enfin attaqué sérieusement, ça déchire. 
Pendant tout ce temps je le voyais comme un add-on dispensable mais pas du tout, c'est bien construit autour des bases d'Halo 3 mais c'est beaucoup plus oppressant, plus sombre, dés le début on est largué en territoire hostile dans le noir complet, on avance lentement... on joue un soldat lambda cette fois, l'autoregen fonctionne de la même façon que dans Halo 1 donc il s'applique qu'au bouclier (enfin, à la stamina dans odst).

Le level design est plus ouvert, on peut traverser la ville plus ou moins librement, couplé à l'ia de l'absolue c'est du pur bonheur, on peut voir les covenants évoluer dans les rues, des renforts peuvent venir, toute cette vie rend cette guerre urbaine crédible en plus de créer des moments de jeu fantastiques. 

Bon et comme d'habitude avec la série la présentation est monstrueuse, graphiquement ça peut paraitre daté mais y'a tellement d'éléments interactifs, le design général est tellement classe et la musique vient d'un autre monde, donc osef.

----------


## banditbandit

Graphiquement c'est daté, ya un aliasing de ouf même sur l'écran d'accueil, mais le jeu est bon, dommage qu'ils n'aient pas poussé l'infiltration parce que les décors s'y prêtent bien.

----------


## akaraziel

> Halo ODST
> 
> Il trainait depuis un moment mais je l'ai enfin attaqué sérieusement, ça déchire.
> Pendant tout ce temps je le voyais comme un add-on dispensable mais pas du tout, c'est bien construit autour des bases d'Halo 3 mais c'est beaucoup plus oppressant, plus sombre, dés le début on est largué en territoire hostile dans le noir complet, on avance lentement... on joue un soldat lambda cette fois, l'autoregen fonctionne de la même façon que dans Halo 1 donc il s'applique qu'au bouclier (enfin, à la stamina dans odst).
> 
> Le level design est plus ouvert, on peut traverser la ville plus ou moins librement, couplé à l'ia de l'absolue c'est du pur bonheur, on peut voir les covenants évoluer dans les rues, des renforts peuvent venir, toute cette vie rend cette guerre urbaine crédible en plus de créer des moments de jeu fantastiques.
> 
> Bon et comme d'habitude avec la série la présentation est monstrueuse, graphiquement ça peut paraitre daté mais y'a tellement d'éléments interactifs, le design général est tellement classe et la musique vient d'un autre monde, donc osef.


Monsieur a du goût.  :Indeed: 
Retente en légendaire si c'est pas déjà fait, c'est un sacré bon jeu.  :;): 
Tu peux enchainer avec Halo : Reach, que j'ai trouvé au moins aussi bien. Puis cette fin épique quoi.  ::wub::

----------


## Dicsaw

Mouais Reach j'ai du mal, c'est pas daubé comme le 4 mais la série commençait à perdre son charme je trouve, surtout avec l'apparition des capacités spéciales, le level design avait prit cher aussi.





> Graphiquement c'est daté, ya un aliasing de ouf même sur l'écran d'accueil


Ça reste de la 360 donc ouais ça pique un peu mais c'est propre et stable, ça me va.

----------


## akaraziel

Je peux pas vraiment te contredire, y'a certains passages qui m'ont gonflé en légendaire (l'abordage du vaisseau covenant  :Boom:  ). Par contre j'ai adoré l'ambiance et l'équipe de héros, et les capas ajoutaient un peu de neuf à la saga, j'ai aimé.

Le 4 on est d'accord, c'est vraiment pas terrible. D'ailleurs je n'ai même pas fait l'effort de le finir en légendaire tant j'ai été déçu au premier run. Ca m'a même dégoûté pour Halo 5 qui ne m'attire absolument pas.

----------


## pothi

Toujours sur Everspace par sessions. Presque réussi à finir mon premier run mais j'ai perdu contre la dernière vague d’ennemis  :Emo: 

J'ai pas retrouvé le topic des screens donc je vous met mon combat contre la le gros vaisseau okkar ici même.



Les boules b'énergies qu'elle nous fait pop dessus et dont il faut sortir rapidement pour pas perdre 50% coque:





Mon arrivée dans le système , un drone carrier , un gros vaisseau okkar avec jump suppressor et des risques de surchauffe vu que j'ai atteri à proximité du soleil. Tout va bien  ::|:  





Quelques screens de l'explosion du vaisseau Okkar: 
à noter qu'il y a un genre de tremblement du à l'explosion même en arrêt sur image ce qui donne cet effet un peu flou.

----------


## Dicsaw

Abzu, 9 boules, j’achète et je me souviens que j'ai mon kit 3D vision que j'ai plus utilisé depuis des plombes, bonne nouvelle Helix a fait un patch.

Tentez si vous avez ça chez vous, le rendu 3D est magnifique.

----------


## Supergounou

Le jeu est magnifique, même sans le truc à lunette

----------


## schouffy

Je continue *Fallout 4* mais ça commence à m'amuser un peu moins.
Les ennemis commencent à vraiment devenir solides et faut s'acharner dessus un moment avant qu'ils meurent (là je dois affronter une armée de Radscorpions dans la "Glowing Sea"), et les armes que je trouve ne font pas beaucoup plus de dommages. Comme ça me gonfle de ramasser toutes les merdes que je trouve pour modder mes armes, je sais pas trop comment faire pour augmenter mes dégâts.
Et aussi, les nuits sont beaucoup trop sombres, on voit rien du tout. ça m'énerve les cycles jour/nuit dans les JV, quand ils servent à rien à part diminuer ta visibilité. En plus le jeu est super joli de jour c'est dommage.

----------


## banditbandit

> Le jeu est magnifique, même sans le truc à lunette


Le jeu est magnifiquement saturé, même avec des lunettes de soleil.  :B):

----------


## Ivano

C'est vrai qu'à partir d'un certain moment, même en normal, il y a beaucoup de combats qui deviennent laborieux. C'est pas beaucoup plus dur, surtout long en fait, du style certains super mutants qui nécessitent 2000 balles dans la tête (au moins). J'avais un peu la flemme à force.

----------


## Aza

J'ai profité de la promo anniversary pour prendre *Overwatch*.

Etant pas mal à fond sur les jeux e-sport depuis quelques années, et ce jeu étant toujours dans le top 5 Twitch depuis sa sortie, je me devais de le tester. 

Je l'ai acheté hier, j'y ai passé 8 heures dessus dans la journée, autant dire que je l'ai apprécié.

Graphiquement d'abord je le trouve assez jolie, agreable à l'oeil. Tout est super fluide. 

Niveau gameplay jouant d'habitude plutôt à Starcraft 2 ou Dota 2, donc des jeux très difficile dans leurs prise en main, j'ai aimé justement la facilité à commencer de celui-ci. Pas besoin d'avoir fait math supp' et 500 heures de jeu sur le jeu pour commencer à prendre des kills et être utile à la team. J'ai peur que par la suite, de part cette facilité de prise en main, le gap en skill soit trop peu élevé pour vouloir continuer. Mais ça, je ne peut pas dire pour le moment.

Hier j'ai passé la quasi-totalité de ma journée à jouer en groupe avec des potes, on s'est éclaté j'avais du mal à lacher le jeu pour aller dormir, le fun est donc bien présent. 

Seul, je ne pense pas que j'y jouerais, je sens bien les gens jouer solo mais à 6, genre chacun pour soi en équipe, 0 team play etc... Pas intéressant pour ce genre de jeu, à mon sens. 

En bref assez emballé par ce jeu pour lequel j'étais réticent à sa sortie (déçu par l'annonce de ce jeu à la Blizzcon, quand ils ont dit faire une nouvelle liscence et qu'ils allaient nous montrer une video, on étais comme des dingues on s'attendait un truc darkness comme Warcarft ou Diablo, quand on a vu ce truc a l'air pas mal enfantin et super coloré, on était dégoûté...) mais à voir sur la durée si ça continue.

----------


## Zerger

Tu passeras le bonjour à Skeard  ::ninja::

----------


## Wedgge

> J'ai profité de la promo anniversary pour prendre *Overwatch*.
> 
> Etant pas mal à fond sur les jeux e-sport depuis quelques années, et ce jeu étant toujours dans le top 5 Twitch depuis sa sortie, je me devais de le tester. 
> 
> Je l'ai acheté hier, j'y ai passé 8 heures dessus dans la journée, autant dire que je l'ai apprécié.
> 
> Graphiquement d'abord je le trouve assez jolie, agreable à l'oeil. Tout est super fluide. 
> 
> Niveau gameplay jouant d'habitude plutôt à Starcraft 2 ou Dota 2, donc des jeux très difficile dans leurs prise en main, j'ai aimé justement la facilité à commencer de celui-ci. Pas besoin d'avoir fait math supp' et 500 heures de jeu sur le jeu pour commencer à prendre des kills et être utile à la team. J'ai peur que par la suite, de part cette facilité de prise en main, le gap en skill soit trop peu élevé pour vouloir continuer. Mais ça, je ne peut pas dire pour le moment.
> ...


Si tu cherche des jeux orientés e-sport je saurais que trop te conseiller l'excellent R6: Siege, si tu ne l'as pas déjà testé  ::happy2:: . Master FPS (en multi) de ces dernières années et pour les suivantes à mon humble avis.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je continue Fallout 4 mais ça commence à m'amuser un peu moins.
> Les ennemis commencent à vraiment devenir solides et faut s'acharner dessus un moment avant qu'ils meurent (là je dois affronter une armée de Radscorpions dans la "Glowing Sea"), et les armes que je trouve ne font pas beaucoup plus de dommages. Comme ça me gonfle de ramasser toutes les merdes que je trouve pour modder mes armes, je sais pas trop comment faire pour augmenter mes dégâts.
> Et aussi, les nuits sont beaucoup trop sombres, on voit rien du tout. ça m'énerve les cycles jour/nuit dans les JV, quand ils servent à rien à part diminuer ta visibilité. En plus le jeu est super joli de jour c'est dommage.


Faut bien observer, certains mobs ont des armures. J'y rejoue en ce moment, j'ai le mod perforant sur la quasi totalité de mes armes, ça passe tout seul, même avec une arme de fortune (en normal).

----------


## poulpator

> Tu passeras le bonjour à Skeard


Il traîne sur Heroes en ce moment.

----------


## Canard WC

Je me suis pris *Red Dead Redemption* version Xbox 360 pour le faire tourner sur ma Xbox one. Merci la rétro compatibilité !
Raaahhhh, comme c'est jouissif !  ::rolleyes:: 
Ce jeu est une pépite comme on en a rarement vues !
Quelle ambiance, quelle musique, quelle liberté totale !!
On se croirait vraiment vivre dans un western.
Et ça tombe bien car en parallèle je regarde l’excellente série WestWorld.
Je suis en mode cowboy ! :Cigare: 
Vivement RedDead 2 !!!

----------


## pothi

> Et ça tombe bien car en parallèle je regarde l’excellente série WestWorld.


TVSOTY 2016 (TV Show Of The Year) 


Sinon je m'amuse bien sur *Plague Inc* en ce moment toujours aussi fun même si il m'a fallu 8 essais pour réussir annihiler l'humanité avec ma Backloguite G2A!

J'ai déjà essayé une 20aine de fois le scénario de la peste noire, mais cette maladie létale dès le début est assez compliquée à gérer pour détruire l'humanité avant qu'elle ne trouve le vaccin. Mais je vais bien finir par y arriver  ::):

----------


## esprex

> Master FPS (en multi) de ces dernières années et pour les suivantes à mon humble avis.


Le jour où il y aura un matchmaking de qualité, de bons serveurs, moins de bug, les éléments du décors gérés côté serveur et non pas côté client (par exemple un objet qui bloque la vue d'un attaquant mais pas du défenseur), les différents exploit... Surement.

Mais d'ici là, il y a énormément de boulot avant que ce soit considéré comme un "Master FPS". Ce n'est qu'un élève pour l'instant, élève qui fait une opération Health 1 an et demi après la sortie et qui est pour l'instant une catastrophe.

----------


## Wedgge

La plupart des bugs que tu cites n'étaient pas présent soit pas assez importants pour être nuisibles il y a à peine 2 mois (le MM tenait presque la route en rank  ::o: ), cela dit même avec les difficultés actuelles concernant certains aspects du gameplay cf. les problèmes d'Hibana où de hitbox (Blitz) le jeu est très loin d'être une catastrophe. La Maj concerne surtout des améliorations côté serveurs où là on est d'accord c'est n'importe quoi. Après je ne faisais pas spécifiquement références aux aspects techniques du jeu où je suis un des premiers à râler, mais pas ici je sais me tenir, mais de l'expérience de jeu en lui-même. Et pour parler "d'élève" j'espère que tu n'as pas CS (ou BF) en tête, ce truc de casu qui confine au niveau zéro du FPS  ::trollface:: .

----------


## esprex

Evidemment que le jeu n'est pas une catastrophe, je parlais juste de leur opération Health pour le côté catastrophe.
Mais oui, il y a des problèmes de hitbox qui sont quand même sacrément importants (coucou les shield), les problèmes des objets gérés côté clients qui peuvent te valoir de crever sans que tu puisses rien y faire (puisque tu ne vois pas l'ennemi), des problèmes de serveurs/netcode où tu crèves avant même de voir l'ennemi sur ton écran, des conduits/plafonds où tu peux voir des ennemis mais eux ne peuvent pas te voir et j'en passe. Le jour ou tout ça sera corrigé, l'aspect technique étant super important sur un FPS compétitif, R6 risque de devenir une sacré référence oui. Bon c'est déjà une référence, mais il passera "Master" quand il sera propre  ::ninja:: 

Et j'attends que tu me montres ce que tu vaux sur un jeu casu comme CS  ::trollface::

----------


## ercete

à *dead cells*
Et merde, j'ai encore craqué pour un early access...
Bon, globalement : le jeu est assez satisfaisant :
Le concept de progression à la *rogue legacy*fonctionne bien mais la génération aléatoire des niveaux se laisse vite dessiner, certains patterns sont assez grossiers et je trouve pas assez variés.
Un équilibrage encore à peaufiner : les mobs sont anecdotiques tandis que les élites sont des brutes ultimes.
Le côté plateforme anecdotique, heureusement que le gameplay est fluide et rapide sinon ce serait un mauvais point.
La DA très jolie mais ne sert malheureusement aucun scénario.

Espérons qu'ils sauront corriger le tir avant la sortie finale.

Sinon *Everspace* me fait de l'oeil c'est jouable à la manette ou c'est manche+gaz oblige pour pas être frustré ?

----------


## pothi

> Sinon *Everspace* me fait de l'oeil c'est jouable à la manette ou c'est manche+gaz oblige pour pas être frustré ?


Lol les joysticks ne sont actuellement pas supporté et c'est de toute façon trop arcade pour être intéressant pour y jouer avec un hotas. J'y joue à la manette c'est très bien adapté je trouve et sinon pas mal de gens y jouent C/S. 

Après y'a quand même quelques déçus du jeu et je les comprend y'a un partie assez importante du jeu qui est dédiée à looter contrairement à ce que laisse penser les vidéos de présentation du jeu te montrant d'incessants combats. 
Mais bon j'avoue que j'aime bien tout ça ça fait un peu partie super nerveuse quand tu arrive dans un nouveau système tu es un peu entouré d'ennemis donc tu rentre assez rapidement dans un phase de combat. 
Puis une fois les ennemis éliminés tu regarde un peu ce qui t'entoure et part visiter des carcasses de vaisseaux etc pour looter avant que les renforts Okkar te rattrapent. Et parfois en visitant un truc y'a des vaisseaux qui t'attaquent.

----------


## Wedgge

Clairement une opération Health déployée sans aucuns fix ça fait vraiment pas sérieux, déjà l'augmentation du tick rate des serveurs est pas suffisant, on va passer de 50 à 60 alors qu' l'on attendait tous du 120, c'est insuffisant pour résoudre le problème des mecs qui ont un ping de 150 à 200 que tu vois venir avec une seconde de retard. Pareil pour les hitbox, la prochaine maj qui va pas tarder devrait réparer Blitz. Pour le coup des objets gérés côtés client c'est une aberration, mais ça reste rare, les pièces avec un Rembrandt ou un vase Ming je leur met toujours un coup de shotgun préventif  ::ninja:: . J'avais testé Overwatch il y a quelques mois, un autre truc de noob, et pour le coup j'avais été vachement impressionné par la finition, les gars de chez Blizzard ont le don pour faire des trucs tout beaux tout propres et agréables à prendre en main.

Sinon j'ai très peu joué à CS je n'aime vraiment le côté statique que l'on t'oblige à adopter, je m'amuse infiniment plus sur Quake  ::P: .

----------


## Clydopathe

Je suis en train de me faire *Little Nightmare* que Baalim m'a offert chez les généreux et pour le moment je le trouve sympa sans plus. J'ai juste fait le premier monde et ça ressemble vraiment beaucoup à *Limbo*/*Inside* j'espère que ça va un peu plus décoller dans les mondes suivants.

----------


## KaiN34

J'ai commencé *The Witcher EE*.

J'avais toujours repoussé ce moment vis à vis du système de combat qui ne m'emballait pas du tout mais bon j'ai tellement entendu de bien de cette série (et puis j'ai choppé le 3 GOTY a pas cher suite à la dernière promo Steam).

Effectivement c'est assez "spécial", le jeu accuse pas mal le poids des ans (niveau graphismes et animations), j'ai été étonné qu'on ne puisse pas le jouer à la manette  ::O: , j'ai mis le jeu en "facile" pour pas devoir me prendre la tête avec le système de jeu discutable, par contre la partie narration et RPG fait le taff.

Bref j'y joue pour me gaver de lore, connaitre les bases de gameplay et de l'univers The Witcher et ensuite enchaîner sur le 2.

----------


## Momock

Dommage. Le jeu a le meilleur système d'alchimie et de repos de... de tout. Et le seul moyen de vraiment en profiter c'est de jouer en difficile.

----------


## Illynir

Je pense que c'est plus le 3 qui l’intéresse, dans ces conditions rusher les deux premiers en facile histoire de connaître le lore, les perso et l'histoire est préférable. Surtout que le marais dans le premier en difficile si on ne connais pas le jeu c'est un peu à s'arracher les cheveux par moment...

----------


## KaiN34

Ba y aurai un système de combat moins dégueulasse j'y jouerai pas en facile, mais là j'ai l'impression que le jeu à le cul entre 2 chaises à ce niveau, ni totalement RPG style Baldur's Gate ni totalement A-RPG style Dark Souls et c'est franchement pas super agréable...

Dans le 2 il parait que ça a été rework donc je vise déjà celui là, on verra encore plus tard pour le 3.

----------


## Illynir

Je profite de la version GOG de *Fallout 3 GOTY* pour lui laisser une seconde chance, d'aprés les commentaires il est plus stable que la version Steam et boite sortie jusqu'ici, sans doute parce que le games for windows live est correctement viré cette fois, j'espére que ça ne va crasher comme une merde toutes les deux minutes comme avant donc...

Je vais bien entendu le modder comme un boeuf, faut pas déconner, à dans deux mois pour le lancement du jeu du coup.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gloppy

> Ba y aurai un système de combat moins dégueulasse j'y jouerai pas en facile, mais là j'ai l'impression que le jeu à le cul entre 2 chaises à ce niveau, ni totalement RPG style Baldur's Gate ni totalement A-RPG style Dark Souls et c'est franchement pas super agréable...
> Dans le 2 il parait que ça a été rework donc je vise déjà celui là, on verra encore plus tard pour le 3.


Effectivement, le combat dans The Witcher 2 n'a rien à voir avec le premier épisode (et il se joue à la manette). Je salue ta détermination et ton envie de commencer par le premier pour te plonger dans l'univers (j'en garde un super souvenir mais je pense que je n'aurais pas la patience/le goût d'y jouer tant d'années après).

----------


## Illynir

J'ai fait un petit mod d'ailleurs à l'époque pour The Witcher qui permet d'avoir un fov plus élevé et une gestion de la caméra plus souple. On peut aller beaucoup plus loin mais également se mettre en vue à la première personne. La police d'écriture est également plus grosse pour éviter les toute petites écritures sur les grosses résolutions de notre époque.

Ici: http://www.nexusmods.com/witcher/mods/730/?

Non je ne fais pas ma pub.  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai fait un petit mod d'ailleurs à l'époque pour The Witcher qui permet d'avoir un fov plus élevé et une gestion de la caméra plus souple. On peut aller beaucoup plus loin mais également se mettre en vue à la première personne. La police d'écriture est également plus grosse pour éviter les toute petites écritures sur les grosses résolutions de notre époque.
> 
> Ici: http://www.nexusmods.com/witcher/mods/730/?
> 
> Non je ne fais pas ma pub.


Han c'est toi ce mod  ::o: 
Il m'a bien servi dans ma partie, la vue FPS en combat est un peu gerbative mais sympa de temps en temps.

----------


## Illynir

J’espère que tu as "endorsed" salow !  ::ninja::  

Sinon oui, je l'utilise surtout en exploration plus qu'autre chose, c'est sympa de se balader en ville en vue FPS, je trouve ça plus immersif.  ::): 

Le FOV et les polices d'écritures c'est plus pour le confort en revanche.  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

* Stories, path of destinies* : un jeu indé de plateforme à mi chemin entre sly cooper et les phases de combats à la batman que j'ai eu en jeu du mois psn y'a peu. L'idée de base est originale. On incarne un renard qui doit sauver un ami ou venir à bout d'un empereur tyrannique et on doit pour cela choisir les chapitres de notre scénario pour y arriver (aider un ami ou chercher un artefact pour le vaincre, aider la rébellion ou donner l'artefact à un savant ...). Il faut 5 chapitres/niveaux pour finir le scénario sachant qu'il y en a 21. Entre temps on peut déverrouiller des compétences, de nouveaux ennemis, de nouveaux items (épées) mais problème... c'est très vite répétitif car je pense qu'il y a au total 8 niveaux différents. Le genre de jeu qui ne se dose pas sur le vif. Une partie de temps à autre histoire de voir tout les scénar' mais sachant que le nombre d'items, d'armes et d'ennemis sont limités (... C'est pas Isaac quoi), on a vite fait le tour. 
*
Gravity rush remastered*  Une héroine et un chat mystérieux qui peuvent renverser les lois de la gravité. Adaptation sur ps4 d'un jeu vita. Pas encore suffisamment de recul pour en dire plus. J'aime beaucoup l'idée, la maniabilité de la gravité est pas aussi hasardeuse que j'ai pu le lire. Le jeu est beau, du cell-shading, j'ai pas encore suffisamment joué pour découvrir de quoi sont fait les missions mais j'aime le gameplay et l'ambiance en ce tout début de jeu. Cool.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*




 Envoyé par Canard WC


Je me suis pris Red Dead Redemption version Xbox 360 pour le faire tourner sur ma Xbox one. Merci la rétro compatibilité !


*Je t'envie, je l'ai fini deux fois, j'ai bien envie de le refaire. Or il me reste que la ps4 (et la wiiU) et ni rétrocompatibilité, ni version remastered sous la main.

----------


## Euklif

> *sly cooper*


Ben tiens, c'est marrant, je suis dessus (avec le premier *Ratchet & Clank*). Les "remasterdefeignasses" de la PS3. Deux jeux de plateforme qui me font regretter les plateformer N64 pour deux petits points tout mineurs.
- Déjà, dans les deux, la maniabilité du perso est imprécise. A des années lumières de Mario, Banjo ou Conker. C'est particulièrement criant lors des sauts et lorsqu'on est au bord d'un précipice. Par exemple, la où un Mario se rattrapait presque toujours, ben on tape ici dans l'aléatoire le plus complet. Ce qui est super frustrant. Petit avantage à Ratchet cependant, dont le comportement est bien plus sain.
- Ensuite, dans les deux, le level design est pas terrible. 
*Sly* est dirigiste à souhait... couper un peu la route en sautant par dessus un pont haut de 3m? Franchissez à peine le parapet que vous serez mort. Voila. Les "hubs" sont un peu moins relou mais le truc, ben c'est qu'il n'y a rien à y faire :/. Et pour en revenir aux niveaux, ben c'est des petits couloirs à traverser en ligne droite. La encore, le peu d'ouverture du titre se trouve dans les "hubs" pour rejoindre le tout. Donc pour résumer : c'est vide là ou ça pourrait être intéressant et c'est chiant à mourir aux endroits qui proposent quelques enjeux. Ha sur que le jeu est mignon mais a part ça... La monotonie qu'il tente de masquer avec des mini-jeux tout pourri (le niveau de la course est à se tailler les veines) est pourtant ce qui qualifie le mieux ce Sly amha.
*Ratchet* est un poil mieux loti : on commence en général sur une place avec quelques chemins qui nous amène dans des couloirs moins étriqués. Une fois arrivé au bout, ça débloque souvent un autre chemin ou un raccourcit qui permet de voir le niveau comme un ensemble même si nous, concrètement, on ne fait que de la ligne droite. Il trompe l'ennui en proposant de la tatane simpliste de tête avec un peu de tout (clef à molette, grenade, lance-ennemi, etc) et des gadgets. La construction masque un peu plus facilement la linéarité du jeu, notamment grâce aux "boulon d'or" qui sont bien cachés (et qu'il FAUT chercher pour sortir ce dirigisme ambiant), mais on est quand même super loin de l'air de jeu entière -semblable à des simili-sandbox- que proposaient ses ancêtres. 
Bref, les deux titres misent beaucoup sur le dirigisme pour nous amuser et sur des gimmicks par toujours heureusement implémenter. Mais sans un level-design au top, un jeu qui nous propose simplement d'avancer en mode pilote automatique, ben au niveau ludique, ça me convient beaucoup moins :/.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Si tu peux, fait le tout premier *jak and daxter*. J'avais trouvé le jeu extra à l'époque. Sans doute le meilleur jeu de plateforme de la ps2, il avait un certain charme. Je ne sais pas en revanche s'il a bien vieilli.

----------


## Catel

*Zelda Twilight Princess*

J'ai honte, je suis un putain de gros noob casu, j'ai besoin de la soluce une ou deux fois par chapitre et j'en suis qu'au début  :Emo:

----------


## comodorecass

*Tekken 7*
Je ne suis pas un féru de jeu de combat même si j'y ai beaucoup joué dans ma jeunesse à l'époque où on se posait avec les potes, de la bières et des pizzas pour jouer toute la nuit sur console et j'ai quand même pris Tekken 7 par curiosité. Pour le moment je suis vraiment conquis, la partie technique (Graphismes, optimisations, sons et réseaux) fait un sans faute, le roster est dense et le gameplay est au petits oignons. J'apprend à la dur mais la communauté canard est la pour filer des coups des mains (et des coups de pieds). Voilà, j'ai ressorti mon vieux pad et je suis totalement accroc à un style qui me rebutait pas mal.

----------


## Nono

*Batman - Arkham Origins*

Le gameplay est identique aux deux premiers Batman. Il y a un problème qui me dérange beaucoup par rapport aux précédents : la caméra qui semble très poussive. C'était peut-être déjà le cas, mais je n'ai pas de souvenir désagréable sur ce point.

Le fait d'avoir déjà fait les deux autres se ressent déjà : je n'ai pas du tout envie de m'embêter sur les puzzles de Nigma.
J'ai la triste impression que je ne trouverai pas dans cet épisode de quoi relancer l'intérêt... En plus dès le début la messe est dite.
Et le joker va certainement me manquer.

J'attends de voir si des niveaux remarquables vont lui permettre de se démarquer. Je pense aux niveaux contre l'épouvantail dans Asylum, contre le Chapelier Fou ou contre Poison Ivy dans Arkham City.

edit : Ha, et quelque chose m'arrive à chaque nouveau Batman. L'année dernière, sur l'épisode d'avant, j'étais devenu un dieu de la baffe chorégraphié.
Et là, comme par hasard, enchaîner un simple contre avec quelques baffes, dans le bon timing, est redevenu un supplice. Batman, c'est pas comme le vélo !

----------


## Dicsaw

"J'utilise plus la xone fifa est sur pc"
"Vazy passe la moi je veux faire la mcc sans debourser 200 boules pour deux jeux"



1h, 35 euros et 20go de maj plus tard je joue enfin à la Master Chief Edition mes boules, faut juste que je chope ODST en plus mais sinon je suis bon pour me retaper Halo 1 et 3 dans le grand luxe du 1080p/60 fps. On a trois manettes en plus, je vibre à l'idée de la coop.  :Vibre: 

Je vais aussi pouvoir verifier si le multi est aussi pété qu'on le raconte, parait que ça marche une fois sur quatre coté serveurs.

----------


## Sylvine

> faut juste que je chope ODST en plus


C'est vrai qu'ils l'ont pas foutu dedans (ils ont préféré mettre Halo 4  ::|: ).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> C'est vrai qu'ils l'ont pas foutu dedans (ils ont préféré mettre Halo 4 ).


Bah non forcément, Ca s'appelle la Masterchief Collection. Et comme le Masterchief est pas dans ODST, c'était pas possible. C'est évident. Noob.

----------


## Sylvine

:Emo:

----------


## Baalim

> 


Ça mériterait un retrait de sous-titre  ::trollface::

----------


## La Mimolette

*Age of conan* 
J'ai repris pour les 9 ans et j'avais oublié la difficulté de ce Mmo. J'avais à l'époque chié des larmes de sang à monter un soigneur, là j'ai débuté un assassin en me disant que gros dps ca fait bobo (et je peux jouer que des Stygiens). Bref je prend un plaisir monstre à faucher du pied les terres d'hyboria comme il y a 9 ans et c'est juste unique comme Mmo. 
Rien que le nom du bordel sur Tortage, "La moules barbu" ca vend du rêve.

----------


## Canard WC

> *Age of conan* 
> J'ai repris pour les 9 ans et j'avais oublié la difficulté de ce Mmo. J'avais à l'époque chié des larmes de sang à monter un soigneur, là j'ai débuté un assassin en me disant que gros dps ca fait bobo (et je peux jouer que des Stygiens). Bref je prend un plaisir monstre à faucher du pied les terres d'hyboria comme il y a 9 ans et c'est juste unique comme Mmo. 
> Rien que le nom du bordel sur Tortage, "La moules barbu" ca vend du rêve.


Marrant, j'ai aussi voulu m'y remettre il y a quelques jours. Nostalgie d'un jeu que j'avais trouvé excellent à sa sortie. Mention spéciale à l'ambiance et la musique ! Je me suis tapé le téléchargement du client, et ensuite le jeu plantait lamentablement au démarrage. Et pas le petit plantage, mais celui qui bloque carrément tout le PC.
Du coup j'ai renoncé !
 ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *Age of conan* 
> J'ai repris pour les 9 ans et j'avais oublié la difficulté de ce Mmo. J'avais à l'époque chié des larmes de sang à monter un soigneur, là j'ai débuté un assassin en me disant que gros dps ca fait bobo (et je peux jouer que des Stygiens). Bref je prend un plaisir monstre à faucher du pied les terres d'hyboria comme il y a 9 ans et c'est juste unique comme Mmo. 
> Rien que le nom du bordel sur Tortage, "La moules barbu" ca vend du rêve.


Ouais il était raide.
J'avais lâché à l'époque parce que techniquement c'était foireux, mais l'ambiance changeait agréablement des putains d'elfes et de nains classiques qu'on se tapait en masse.
Et aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le temps pour un MMO  :Emo: 
Et Assassin powaaa mais t'es une boule de verre, bonne chance  ::lol::

----------


## La Mimolette

> Marrant, j'ai aussi voulu m'y remettre il y a quelques jours. Nostalgie d'un jeu que j'avais trouvé excellent à sa sortie. Mention spéciale à l'ambiance et la musique ! Je me suis tapé le téléchargement du client, et ensuite le jeu plantait lamentablement au démarrage. Et pas le petit plantage, mais celui qui bloque carrément tout le PC.
> Du coup j'ai renoncé !


C'était au lancement​ du launcher ou carrément au lancement du jeux?
Mais ouais je vous rejoins sur la musique, c'est un réel plaisir à écouter.

----------


## Canard WC

> C'était au lancement​ du launcher ou carrément au lancement du jeux?
> Mais ouais je vous rejoins sur la musique, c'est un réel plaisir à écouter.


Au lancement du jeu, après avoir passé les download des mises à jour !

----------


## banditbandit

> "La moules barbu" ca vend du rêve.


Et c'est tellement rare de nos jours.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anark

Tiens il a disparu le topic des jeux qui passent par la fenêtre ?

*Everspace* 
Extrêmement déçu par la structure du jeu.
Je m'attendais à un roguelike bien sympa à la FTL/Isaac/Nuclear Throne et cie, à savoir un jeu de skill, difficile mais juste où l'on progresse en appréhendant et en maîtrisant de mieux en mieux le système de jeu.
Au final je me retrouve avec une horreur comparable à Rogue Legacy/Darkest Dungeon. A savoir un jeu de farm où l'on progresse en faisant leveler son vaisseau/château/village au fur et à mesure des runs. Pas que la dimension skill soit absente, mais le fait que le jeu soit infinissable lvl 1 et qu'il faille farmer 40 upgrades de vaisseau et autant de runs pour avoir une chance d'aller au bout me refroidit complètement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Tiens il a disparu le topic des jeux qui passent par la fenêtre ?


Non, il a juste un nom pas très facile à identifier  :;):

----------


## Anark

Ah bien vu, merci  ::):

----------


## Momock

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Isaac soit dans la bonne catégorie puisqu'on est obligé de le "finir" pour débloquer les niveaux suivant et le finir pour de vrai. Mais c'est vrai qu'on peut y arriver du premier coup (pareil pour Dead Cells qui a un système de déblocage de nouvelles zones en trouvant des skills et d'upgrades qui durent par delà la mort, mais on peut parfaitement finir avec le matos de base).

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue a *Wonderboy: The dragon's Trap*, et c'est tellement sympatique, surtout bien sure avec les souvenirs de l'époque, l'un de mes premiers JV je pense, effet madeleine garantie.

Et pour contrebalancer je pleurs des larmes de sel sur *Xcom 2*... enfoiré de jeu ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Marrant, j'ai aussi voulu m'y remettre il y a quelques jours. Nostalgie d'un jeu que j'avais trouvé excellent à sa sortie. Mention spéciale à l'ambiance et la musique ! Je me suis tapé le téléchargement du client, et ensuite le jeu plantait lamentablement au démarrage. Et pas le petit plantage, mais celui qui bloque carrément tout le PC.
> Du coup j'ai renoncé !


Décidément... j'ai réinstallé mais au final pas assez de temps libre pour m'y consacrer... jamais fait plus que le tout début et ça reste un regret.

----------


## Capt'ain Igloo

Passage sur *Dark Souls 3*, je n'avais joué qu'au 1 un peu sur ps3 mais aussi demon-souls il y a plusieurs année.
Je re-découvre la rage, le try mais j'ai retrouvé mes réflexes ! 
Bon, même si ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu d'horreur, mais en jouant le soir, pas de lumière et casque sur les oreilles, je dois dire que 3-4 fois j'ai lâché la manette avec une charge d'un squelette non vu dans l'angle de la pièce qui pousse un hurlement.
Mention spéciale aux horreurs du Mur, je m'attendais pas à voir ce type de monstre dès le début. 
Une bonne surprise.

----------


## Kl4w

*Drifting Lands* : passées les 2 premières heures hyper molles (superbe idée quand on connait la politique de refund de Steam  ::o:  ), ça devient vraiment très sympa. 
Un très bon petit shmup, parfait pour ceux qui comme moi préfèrent avoir un but à long terme plutôt qu'un shmup classique finissable en 1h et où tout le reste est basé sur le scoring. Il y a d'ailleurs quand même pas mal de niveaux dédiés à du pur scoring pour les adeptes. 
L'aspect loot ne me parait pas si important, on peut s'en sortir pas mal juste avec du skill sans farm (tout du moins où j'en suis, donc après près de 10h de jeu) 
L'aspect build je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser : j'ai pris le build qui m'intéressait, et j'en varie très peu. Mais il y a quand même des possibilités assez différentes. Je n'ai testé qu'un seul type de vaisseau sur les 3 aussi. 
Bref c'est très bien si on aime le genre et pas cher, et je crois même que c'est français. Achetez !

----------


## Harest

> *Everspace* 
> ... Pas que la dimension skill soit absente, mais le fait que le jeu soit infinissable lvl 1 et qu'il faille farmer 40 upgrades de vaisseau et autant de runs pour avoir une chance d'aller au bout me refroidit complètement.


T'es sûr de ça ? Après je ne l'ai vu qu'en stream mais globalement les améliorations semblaient minimes et pas du tout être du style de Rogue Legacy.

----------


## parpaingue

> *Drifting Lands* : 
> Un très bon petit shmup, parfait pour ceux qui comme moi préfèrent avoir un but à long terme plutôt qu'un shmup classique *finissable en 1h* et où tout le reste est basé sur le scoring.


Mais vous allez arrêter de bourrer du crédit et prétendre avoir fini le jeu scrogneugneu  ::(: 
Un avantage du jeu moderne c'est qu'on a des comparaisons: c'est comme gagner sur un free-to-play en ayant claqué 50 boules en bonus pay-to-win, être un PGM de R6 siege en utilisant un wallhack, avoir une infinité de fioles d'Estus dans Dark Souls, être un PGM de Call of Duty qui gagne seulement avec la visée automatique...
Bref c'est zapper complètement le challenge de finir le jeu et surtout en tuer une grosse partie de l'intérêt au passage. Parce que tout le monde ne va pas claquer les top score mondiaux, loin de là, ce qui n'empêche pas de s'éclater juste à *finir* un jeu. Idéalement d'être capable de le refaire après aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## schouffy

Je viens de tester *Gears of War 4* vu que c'est gratos, après avoir téléchargé 103 Go.
J'avais jamais joué à un GOW, donc j'avais envie de tester.
J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui a 15 ans mais avec des graphismes plus impressionnants. C'est totalement inintéressant à tous les niveaux, vu et revu au point que c'en est parodique. J'ai fait 2 ou 3 missions, c'est la peine d'aller plus loin ou je peux virer ça ?

----------


## pothi

> Je viens de tester *Gears of War 4* vu que c'est gratos, après avoir téléchargé 103 Go.
> J'avais jamais joué à un GOW, donc j'avais envie de tester.
> J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui a 15 ans mais avec des graphismes plus impressionnants. C'est totalement inintéressant à tous les niveaux, vu et revu au point que c'en est parodique. J'ai fait 2 ou 3 missions, c'est la peine d'aller plus loin ou je peux virer ça ?


Je pense que c'est le jeu que j'ai le plus regretté d'avoir acheté l'année dernière. J'ai juste apprécié le mode horde. L'histoire j'ai même pas eut le courage de la finir.

----------


## Haelnak

> Je viens de tester *Gears of War 4* vu que c'est gratos, après avoir téléchargé 103 Go.
> J'avais jamais joué à un GOW, donc j'avais envie de tester.
> J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui a 15 ans mais avec des graphismes plus impressionnants. C'est totalement inintéressant à tous les niveaux, vu et revu au point que c'en est parodique. J'ai fait 2 ou 3 missions, c'est la peine d'aller plus loin ou je peux virer ça ?


Tu peux le virer.

----------


## Erkin_

*Tekken 7*

Je ne connaissais pas vraiment la licence, j'ai préco car tous les signaux étaient au vert (jeu en arcade depuis 2 ans, de bons retours sur le portage pc).
Et bien bordel, j'ai bien fait.
Le gameplay est simplement excellent et riche.
Le jeu propose du gros contenu.
Technique, le jeu est au poil. Une leçon pour les autres jeux de combat.
Bref, Bandai Namco mérite vraiment notre argent là.

Il manque juste une option pour rematch direct.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de tester *Gears of War 4* vu que c'est gratos, après avoir téléchargé 103 Go.
> J'avais jamais joué à un GOW, donc j'avais envie de tester.
> J'ai l'impression de jouer à un jeu qui a 15 ans mais avec des graphismes plus impressionnants. C'est totalement inintéressant à tous les niveaux, vu et revu au point que c'en est parodique. J'ai fait 2 ou 3 missions, c'est la peine d'aller plus loin ou je peux virer ça ?


Oui Gears of War, c'est devenu l'actionner pourri des années 90 avec Steven Seagal. Quand on y repense, on se dit que c'était vraiment génial (et j'ai des souvenirs absolument EPIQUE de la campagne du deuxième volet), mais avec le recul, c'est difficile d'y rejouer de nos jours.

Du coup Gears of War4, c'est un peu le telefilm roumain qui passe en deuxième partie de soirée sur TMC avec Steven Seagal qui a pris 30kg et qui reste assis sur une chaise.

----------


## Kl4w

> Mais vous allez arrêter de bourrer du crédit et prétendre avoir fini le jeu scrogneugneu 
> Un avantage du jeu moderne c'est qu'on a des comparaisons: c'est comme gagner sur un free-to-play en ayant claqué 50 boules en bonus pay-to-win, être un PGM de R6 siege en utilisant un wallhack, avoir une infinité de fioles d'Estus dans Dark Souls, être un PGM de Call of Duty qui gagne seulement avec la visée automatique...
> Bref c'est zapper complètement le challenge de finir le jeu et surtout en tuer une grosse partie de l'intérêt au passage. Parce que tout le monde ne va pas claquer les top score mondiaux, loin de là, ce qui n'empêche pas de s'éclater juste à *finir* un jeu. Idéalement d'être capable de le refaire après aussi d'ailleurs.


Je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue, mais moi j'aime pas refaire encore et encore le même niveau, avec les mêmes vagues d'ennemis aux mêmes endroits, etc...
Et la majorité des shmups c'est ça.
Je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien ou qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt, juste que moi j'aime les shmups, mais pas comme ça !
Et Drifting Lands propose justement l'expérience de gameplay d'un shmup mais en enlevant cet aspect  ::):

----------


## Olima

J'avais tenté l'early de *Drifting Lands* justement, et j'avais pas été emballé : niveau trop courts, ennemis toujours les mêmes et avec un design que j'adore pas... En plus, le loot ne m'intéressait pas trop. Est-ce que ça a changé un peu ? Le mode histoire doit permettre de s'impliquer un peu plus ?
(mais c'était pas mauvais non plus attention, juste trop répétitif et manquant de challenge. Je m'amuse plus sur Steredenn pour l'instant)

----------


## Kl4w

Le challenge est inexistant sur le premier "grade" (les 10 premiers niveaux de difficulté).
Ca commence à devenir sympa au niveau 2, et là j'en suis au 3 et je dois m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois sur certains niveaux.
Vraiment dommage que le début soit aussi mou, c'est un gros défaut du jeu selon moi (surtout avec la politique de refund de Steam, vu que ça devient intéressant en gros à peine avant les 2h).
Après niveaux ennemis c'est répétitif oui, il y a de nouveaux ennemis en avançant, mais pas des dizaines. Ca varie plus au niveau de leurs aptitudes (grade 2 les ennemis lâchent des boulettes en crevant par exemple, certains patterns changent, le nombre d'ennemis par vague augmente, ...).
Le mode histoire donne un cadre et permet d'enchainer les missions avec une difficulté progressive, mais ça reste toujours aller le parcours d'un niveau avec plein d'ennemis. Je sais pas si on peut dire que ça permet de plus s'impliquer ou non par contre, j'ai pas testé l'EA.

Niveau durée les niveaux sont tous assez courts oui, je dirais 10 minutes pour les plus longs environ. Ca va avec le fait que tu ne peux pas mourir sans revenir à la case départ j'imagine.

----------


## Olima

La facilité n'arrangeait rien en effet. Je relancerai en essayant d'arriver au "niveau" 2, quand j'aurais réussi à battre ce fichu steredenn  :;):

----------


## parpaingue

> Je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue, mais moi j'aime pas refaire encore et encore le même niveau, avec les mêmes vagues d'ennemis aux mêmes endroits, etc...
> Et la majorité des shmups c'est ça.
> Je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien ou qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt, juste que moi j'aime les shmups, mais pas comme ça !
> Et Drifting Lands propose justement l'expérience de gameplay d'un shmup mais en enlevant cet aspect


C'est dommage c'est tous les shmups jamais sortis sauf deux ou trois et autant de doujins  ::happy2:: 
Le level design étant un aspect fondamental du genre, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas une surprise.
'fin bon les goûts et les couleurs...

----------


## Anonyme220825

Quelqu'un à-t-il testé *Conarium* ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Quelqu'un à-t-il testé *Conarium* ?


Cross topic.

----------


## Sylvine

Moto Racer 4, chopé gratos.
Ça vaut pas tellement plus, c’est pas archi-mauvais, mais c'est pas à se taper le cul par terre.
La partie sur route est passable, celle sur terre médiocre, en tout cas on trouve facilement mieux pour les deux.
Ils auraient clairement dû gicler la partie off-road et se concentrer sur la route (oui, je sais que le Moto Racer proposaient les deux, mais en fait on s'en branle).

A noter que ça s'améliore un peu au fur et à mesure, mais bon, voilà quoi.

----------


## Catel

*Unreal*

Pour un peu de culture générale. On sent les premières tentatives de mise en scène de FPS, même si ça devient vite assez frénétique à la Quake, et répétitif. Joli level design par contre (coucou Cliffy :B): .

----------


## Catel

Ca y est putain j'ai enfin compris comment décoller le nez du sol dans *Dungeon Keeper*.
Faut faire home et fin pour zoom/dezoom... C'est impossible à deviner.  ::|:  Et ça n'a rien à voir avec KeeperFX.

----------


## Canard WC

> Ca y est putain j'ai enfin compris comment décoller le nez du sol dans *Dungeon Keeper*.
> Faut faire home et fin pour zoom/dezoom... C'est impossible à deviner.  Et ça n'a rien à voir avec KeeperFX.


 :X1:

----------


## Shapa

Nioh, déjà commandé en France sur la Fnac et livré en 48 heures, joli. Ce matin je lance, il est 10.00 et j'ai arrêté a 12.30, je pensais avoir joué 30 minutes. Je sais pas sur la durée mais j'avoue j'ai bien accroché la de suite.

----------


## Sylvine

J'essaye GRID 2 que j'avais boudé à l'époque pour son absence de vue cockpit.

Je trouve ça toujours aussi dommage, la vue rendait les courses bien plus spectaculaires, mais le fait de jouer en vue externe (ce que je fais jamais sur les jeux Codemasters) m'a fait encore plus rêver qu'ils lâchent le carcan des courses officielles et fassent un jeu de course illégal ou un jeu de course poursuite façon Driver.
Parce qu'à part Driver San Fransisco justement, on a pas vraiment eu de jeux de ce genre avec un bon mix arcade-simu comme le fait si bien Codemasters.

Pour donner une idée de ce que ça pourrait donner je me suis permis de faire une petite vidéo :


L'encodage salope un peu le tout parce que le jeu est super beau et bien optimisé (une autre spécialité de Codemasters, même si j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont stagné depuis cette période). J'ai giclé l'affichage (sauf le compte-tour parce que j'en ai besoin vu qu'il y a pas de vue cockpit) et j'ai rajouté de la musique (les amateurs auront reconnu la BO de Halo ODST accéléré à 130% pour feinter les robots de google) parce qu'ils en ont pas mis pendant la course alors que je suis quasiment sûr qu'il y en avait dans le premier.


Bref il manquerait plus qu'un mec assis à la fenêtre qui tire à la kalash sur l'autre voiture et du trafic et ça serait le meilleur jeu au monde.

En l'état c'est juste un jeu de course sympa mais beaucoup trop facile (5 replay plus la possibilité de recommencer la course même en difficulté max).

----------


## Harest

> J'avais tenté l'early de *Drifting Lands* justement, et j'avais pas été emballé : niveau trop courts, ennemis toujours les mêmes et avec un design que j'adore pas... En plus, le loot ne m'intéressait pas trop. Est-ce que ça a changé un peu ? Le mode histoire doit permettre de s'impliquer un peu plus ?
> (mais c'était pas mauvais non plus attention, juste trop répétitif et manquant de challenge. Je m'amuse plus sur Steredenn pour l'instant)


Par rapport à l'early access et même si j'ai pas touché le jeu depuis la release je l'ai vu en stream : Les niveaux sont facilement 2 fois plus longs (peut-être même un peu plus sur certains à la fin du scénario). Les ennemis y'a 3 factions et pas mal de variations quand même imo (plein de vagues diverses aussi) mais apparemment t'as joué qu'au grade 1 ? Si oui t'as pas vu grand chose du jeu ^^. D'ailleurs la difficulté est faite pour que la campagne soit accessible à tout le monde, c'est la suite qui se corse : grade 5+._ Bon y'a quand même moyen de galérer avant si vous êtes une quiche en shmup comme je le suis._

Par contre quand tu dis "En plus, le loot ne m'intéressait pas trop.", t'es sûr d'avoir compris ce qu'était le jeu ? Aka un mix Hack & Slash et Shmup ? Parce que bon, le loot dans le jeu c'est un peu un élément clé.


Sinon pour rester dans le thème, j'suis toujours sur *Path of Exile* dans la league Legacy à laquelle j'avais peu joué jusqu'à y'a 2 semaines +/-. J'essaie de choper les 36 challenges, reste 6. Praise RNGesus. J'ai fini celui des maps corrompues avec 8 affixes hier sur une Abyss un peu piquante (autres screenshots). J'voulais jouer EK nova direct et puis j'étais pas confiant sur les dégâts, du coup j'ai testé les totems pour la 1ère fois avec les "pizza sticks" (flameblast) mais c'est pas pour moi surtout durant le leveling, on s'fait chier. Et puis j'ai voulu tester Freezing Pulse avec le nouveau jewel First Snow et un build perma-freeze que j'avais d'un coin de l’œil depuis un moment, mais j'ai jamais joué ES aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraître. Et c'était pas fou où j'en étais, stuff du pauvre aussi ça aidait pas.
Au final j'ai fait un 3ème perso, celui que je voulais jouer à la base (EK nova) en faisant mon propre build. Et les dégâts sont plutôt satisfaisants au final (et survie à base de Cloak in Savagery + VP donc bon on est bien). Même si sur les gardiens ça reste assez light j'pense (j'ai testé que le Phoenix et le combat a quand même pas mal duré). Après niveau stuff j'ai quand même une bonne marge de progression, mais j'achète rarement des trucs chers, préférant le looter moi-même.

----------


## Zerlina

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je me suis refait un run _Bioshock Infinite_ ces derniers jours. Envie d'un gameplay un peu nerveux et, surtout, de retrouver l'univers. Bon, le scénario me semble toujours avoir quelques incohérences, mais émotionnellement, ça marche, les images fortes ça fonctionne sur moi, le côté très (trop ?) cinématographique aussi. J'hésite à enchaîner sur les DLCs, mais je me souviens qu'ils m'avaient franchement déprimée la dernière fois...
Peut-être faire le premier_ Bioshock_ plutôt (que je n'ai jamais fait, non), histoire de compléter une boucle déjà bouclée... à voir.
D'façon, vaudrait mieux que je révise  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Catel

*Fantasy General*

Offert par GoG, c'est simplement le moteur de la série General, revêtu d'un simple skin médiéval-fantastique super OSEF et générique. N'importe qui ayant fait un wargame classique retrouve immédiatement ses automatismes, il y a même des unités "chasseurs" et "bombardiers"... bref un jeu pas mauvais du tout, qui fonctionne, on retrouve le génial moteur de wargame de General parfaitement adapté à un large public... mais sans identité. Le problème, c'est que quelques mois plus tard, devait arriver un certain Heroes of Might & Magic 2...

----------


## Dicsaw

> vidéo GRID 2


Les tracés routes de ce jeu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Da-Soth

> *Fantasy General*


Ah wé, tu fais dans la nécromancie ?

----------


## akaraziel

> J'essaye GRID 2 que j'avais boudé à l'époque pour son absence de vue cockpit.
> 
> Je trouve ça toujours aussi dommage, la vue rendait les courses bien plus spectaculaires, mais le fait de jouer en vue externe (ce que je fais jamais sur les jeux Codemasters) m'a fait encore plus rêver qu'ils lâchent le carcan des courses officielles et fassent un jeu de course illégal ou un jeu de course poursuite façon Driver.
> Parce qu'à part Driver San Fransisco justement, on a pas vraiment eu de jeux de ce genre avec un bon mix arcade-simu comme le fait si bien Codemasters.
> 
> Pour donner une idée de ce que ça pourrait donner je me suis permis de faire une petite vidéo :
> 
> 
> L'encodage salope un peu le tout parce que le jeu est super beau et bien optimisé (une autre spécialité de Codemasters, même si j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont stagné depuis cette période). J'ai giclé l'affichage (sauf le compte-tour parce que j'en ai besoin vu qu'il y a pas de vue cockpit) et j'ai rajouté de la musique (les amateurs auront reconnu la BO de Halo ODST accéléré à 130% pour feinter les robots de google) parce qu'ils en ont pas mis pendant la course alors que je suis quasiment sûr qu'il y en avait dans le premier.
> ...


Cette victoire volée  :^_^:

----------


## Catel

> Ah wé, tu fais dans la nécromancie ?


T'as pas de compte GoG ou t'as que Witcher 3 dessus ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Tiens bah c'est marrant le hasard, hier j'ai retesté qq courses en multi avec *Grid Autosport* sur lequel j'ai 75h, je suis level 20.
Le souci de ce jeu, en multi, c'est que pour pouvoir optimiser son véhicule, on a accès aux améliorations par paliers en fonction de son level. Et certaines modifs réclament un level 40 ou 50, je vous laisse imaginer le grind infernal à supporter pour y arriver. 
D'autant qu'aujourd'hui on affronte régulièrement des gens qui ont quelques heures au compteur, et qui nous enfument littéralement.

http://plays.tv/video/59459b2242dd53...-mieux-tun-es-

----------


## schouffy

> Cette victoire volée


Haha j'avoue la fin est épique  :^_^: 
Qu'est ce que ça a l'air chiant par contre (je suis hermétique aux jeux de caisse).

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Hover : Revolt of gamers*
C'est censé être un jeu de parkour. La cité-ghetto dans laquelle on est plongée est totalement surchargée de reliefs et de décors, on est donc à 1.000 lieues de la lisibilité d'un Mirror's Edge. 
Pour autant, on doit y faire la course avec l'IA qui joue d'autres persos, qui eux enchaînent à la perfection des checkpoints en hauteur que l'on ne doit surtout pas rater, car c'est tellement décousu et chargé visuellement, que tomber va demander des plombes à trouver par où remonter...
Bref je ferai un retry avant desinstall mais c'est mal barré tellement ce truc me paraît mal foutu.

----------


## FericJaggar

Ça a l'air pas mal pompé sur Jet Set Radio et JSR Future quand même...

----------


## Sylvine

C'est une inspiration assumée depuis le début, un des paliers du KS était d'embaucher le compositeur de JSR (et ils l'ont fait je crois).

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Uncharted 4*  Jamais touché au moindre uncharted mais il est vachement bien, il est écrit, pour le moment, de façon à ce que ceux qui n'ont pas joués aux 3 précédents ne soient pas largués. C'est beau, y'a un niveau de crash bandicoot dedans, on a des phases similaires à tomb raider le reboot mais sans, pour le moment, artefacts magiques... Chouette. Un blockbuster clairement et un bon on dirait.

----------


## thogrinn

Bonsouar' les coins-coins ;  ::lol:: 

Bon alors la, c'est épique, je viens de démarrer "System Shock Ehanced Edition" ; Avec du 1600x900 16/9 (oep madame, le 1080 fait ramer à donf' !!!) ; C'est de la bombe, ça va être ma saga de l'été !!!!! Et puis après, je re-run le premier Deus-Ex, mais avec le mod GMDX (le 9 qui sort début Juillet). 

Voilaaaaaaa ! A oui, j'ai fini Prey y'a pas longtemps, first run en facile, histoire de voir le bouzin, prochaine partie en mode max diff' pour corser et tout razer à 100%.

Des bisous, bon jeux à vous tous !!!!!  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

C'est drôle, je viens de "comprendre" Moto Racer 4.
J'avais jamais les points qui permettaient d'améliorer les motos, et j'ai compris qu'il fallait simplement remplir les objectifs secondaire de style que j'essayais même pas de faire parce que ça me saoulait un peu.
Du coup j'ai rejoué aux première courses histoire de débloquer facilement ces objectifs et choper les points d'amélioration.

Pour remplir cet objectif il suffit de faire des trucs qui donnent des points de style (roue arrière, saut, figures...), sachant qu'il y a un système de multiplicateur (il faut enchainer tout ça rapidement sans se planter).
En gros c'est simple, pour atteindre l'objectif il faut monter son multiplicateur à x10 le plus vite possible, puis le garder comme ça tout le long.

Voilà ce que ça donne en pratique :



Les QTE s'enclenchent à certains événements (en faisant une roue arrière, en atterrissant sur ses deux roues...) et permettent de gagner du boost.
Au final la trajectoire de la moto devient presque secondaire, il faut principalement éviter le bas coté (qui te ralentit et te baisse ton score) et véhicules, l'important est de toujours garder son multiplicateur en étant en roue arrière dès que possible.
Et en fait en cherchant à améliorer mon score, j'ai aussi compris comment aller plus vite, parce qu'au début j'utilisais la roue arrière comme dans un jeu de moto classique, en ligne droite.
Grave erreur, il faut lancer un wheelie (comme on dit dans jargon) dès que la jauge de recharge est vidée, parce que ça fait pas seulement aller plus vite, ça rend la moto plus adhérente (contre toute attente).

Et joué comme ça ça devient nettement plus intéressant, parce qu'on passe d'un jeu de course arcade un peu plat à ces jeux à flow/die & retry où le rythme du jeu s'imprime dans la peau.
Parce que ça a l'air simple ma vidéo, mais ça m'a pris plus d'une heure je pense.

Bon après je vais pas vous le survendre, ça reste un jeu très moyen destiné à un public très particulier, et même joué comme ça la partie tout-terrain reste bof.
Mais c'est cool quand après plusieurs heures de jeu j'ai le déclic qui me fait voir le jeu sous un autre jour. 
Et c'est surtout une preuve que si on s’intéresse suffisamment à un jeu, aussi médiocre soit-il, on fini quasiment toujours par y trouver de la profondeur.

----------


## pothi

Oui ce coté arcade ultra nerveux avec des courses ou tu passe ton temps full boost c'est plutot fun !  :^_^: 

Par contre moi ce  qui me permet de faire du gros score sur route c'est justement le fait de rester sur la route. 
En général une sortie de route tu perds de la vitesse et du coup tu perd le bonus haute vitesse qui te permet de garder le combo entre deux boosts.

----------


## Sylvine

Oui vaut mieux rester sur la route (même si parfois couper est plus rapide, quitte à se prendre la pénalité), mais t'as pas besoin de chercher la trajectoire parfaite ni même de particulièrement réfléchir à la façon d'aborder un virage quand tu déboule à 300 km/h.
Ça a rien à voir avec n'importe quel autre jeu de moto ou même Trackamania.

Et normalement t'as pas besoin du bonus de haute vitesse pour conserver ton multiplicateur, encore une foi la clé c'est de balancer le wheelie dès que tu peux. A la limite tu peux attendre une petite seconde pour le lancer en entrée de virage, vu que c'est là que c’est le plus efficace (très logiquement)

----------


## Nephizz

Ys The Oath in Felghana: Action rpg, remake de YS III. On passe d'une exploration des donjons à la Zelda 2 dans la version originale à une vue de dessus avec des décors 3D (moches) et des sprites 2D (ou 3D pour les boss).

Ce n'est pas mon premier jeu de la série, et globalement les YS sont de base des jeux exigeants, mais là je souffre. Les boss fights sont violents. 
Il me faut au minimum une dizaine d'essais pour comprendre un minimum les patterns puis facilement une autre dizaine pour espérer en venir à bout. Pourtant je joue seulement en mode normal. Là j'en suis au sixième boss et je n'ai aucune idée de comment tuer cette saloperie.  ::lol::  Surtout que le jeu ne propose aucun item de soin.  ::'(: 

Mais à part ça le gameplay est rapide et nerveux tout en étant très simple à prendre en main et le tout s'avère bien jouissif, notamment grâce à la bande son qui colle parfaitement à l'action. Bref, je m'éclate bien pour le moment.

----------


## Momock

C'est tellement de la balle ce jeu. J'avais aussi bien souffert, mais j'étais en hard. J'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le relancer en nightmare, et y'a encore inferno au dessus il me semble. Je devrais essayer tiens (en plus j'ai lu que les difficultés supérieures changeaient les patterns des boss et leur réactivité, pas les dégâts/PV). Dans le même style n'hésites pas à faire Origin (Napishtim est à éviter par contre).

----------


## Nephizz

Il faudra que je regarde un walktrough dans le mode de difficulté max une fois que j'aurais terminé le jeu. J'ai fait une session d'une heure trente hier et j'ai l'impression que ça se simplifie pas mal au fur et à mesure. Bon après on ne va pas se mentir, les seuls vrais caps de difficulté c'est les boss. Ou à la rigueur certains ennemis qui peuvent surprendre la première fois qu'on les croise.

Sinon je trouve le level design et l'angle de vue adopté par le jeu tout simplement excellents. On est vraiment à la limite entre le rpg vu de dessus et le metroidvania pour les passages de plateforme, avec acquisition de nouveaux pouvoirs pour se déplacer.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Ys chronicles* sur PC. Je prévois de me faire toute la saga donc je me les fais dans l'ordre chronologique, Je suis sur le premier pour l'instant, proche de la fin (avant dernier boss).

J'aime bien même si bien entendu c'est assez rustique vu l'age du truc malgré les graphismes améliorés pour ce pack, pour les deux premiers ils ont adopté un système assez curieux pour attaquer les ennemis, il faut leur rentrer dedans littéralement et ça donne un coup obligatoirement mais selon l'angle dans lequel on leur rentre dedans ça fait plus ou moins de dégât et on peut se prendre des dégâts en retour si on les attaque de face. C'est curieux et ça donne un petit côté berserk, Ils l'ont judicieusement nommé le "Bump system" et en tout cas c'est déjà nerveux dés le premier épisodes. La musique défonce aussi.  ::): 

Par contre putain l'avant dernier boss là je suis en train de péter un câble dessus, le timing de bâtard qu'il faut pour l'attaquer sans se prendre de dégât, c'est abusé, une heure déjà que je suis dessus.  :Boom: 

Dark souls n'a rien inventé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Super_Newbie

*Horizon Zero Dawn* à la maison et *Overwatch* au bureau.

----------


## Momock

> Par contre putain l'avant dernier boss là je suis en train de péter un câble dessus, le timing de bâtard qu'il faut pour l'attaquer sans se prendre de dégât, c'est abusé, une heure déjà que je suis dessus.


Tu vas bien rire avec le dernier boss! Mais courage: la seconde partie est meilleure que la première à tous les niveaux.

----------


## Cannes

Bon du coup je viens de commencer *Arma 3* et sa campagne solo qu'on m'a offert avec amour  ::wub:: 

Ben c'était bien chiant ce prologue. Le jeu est réaliste et cool mais..
*POINT NEGATIFS*
-Les commandes de base. Y'en a vraiment BEAUCOUP et j'avoue que je savais plus ou donner de la tête parfois..Et en voulant faire mes propres réglages ça partait dans tout les sens donc j'ai remis ceux de base.  :Facepalm: 
-Le nombre de cinématiques. Habituellement j'ai rien contre mais pour un jeu de guerre, entre temps de chargements, dialogues et autre, j'ai pu me faire deux fois un café. Utile au moins.
(alors la je pense que c'est que moi donc le prenez pas trop)
-J'ai eu énormémement de bugs de sons sur le jeu. Dés fois j'entendais pas mon personnage; dés fois le son s'éloignait de maniére aléatoire.. Le bordel.

Sinon a part ça : Le jeu est cool, super réaliste, avec un bon tutoriel et je pense continuer cette campagne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Harest

> C'est tellement de la balle ce jeu. J'avais aussi bien souffert, mais j'étais en hard. J'ai jamais trouvé le courage de le relancer en nightmare, et y'a encore inferno au dessus il me semble. Je devrais essayer tiens (en plus j'ai lu que les difficultés supérieures changeaient les patterns des boss et leur réactivité, pas les dégâts/PV). Dans le même style n'hésites pas à faire Origin (Napishtim est à éviter par contre).


Après avoir fait le jeu en normal j'ai commencé une nouvelle partie en Inferno qui est effectivement le mode au dessus de nightmare. L'intérêt étant qu'il est impossible (ou presque ; bien moins que Nightmare quoi) de gruger le jeu, faut juste "git gud". En gros ça donne le droit à 1 ou 2 hits, le 3ème est fatal.
Je m'étais arrêté après avoir battu l'un si ce n'est le boss le plus tendu en Inferno (le 8ème, dragon de glace ; some screenshots). Faudrait que je reprenne à l'occaz, il est vraiment cool ce jeu.
@Nephizz : Y'a des vidéos des boss en Inferno & no damage assez impressionnantes.

D'ailleurs y'a Ys VIII qui sort le 12 Septembre*. J'attendrai de voir un peu ce que ça donne mais ça sera sûrement de l'insta-buy. Aucun Ys ne m'a vraiment déçu so far.
_*Apparemment il était déjà sorti le 21 Juillet 2016 sur PSVITA, au Japon._

----------


## Graine

Je découvre Chivalry Medieval Warfare. Vraiment fun en fait.Le CS GO medieval je pense qu'on peut le nommer ainsi.
2 ou 3 parties tous les soirs avant d'aller au pieu.
Je sais pas si des canards y joue régulièrement.

----------


## schouffy

J'y ai joué un petit peu (20h je dirais) et je trouvais ça trop cool, mais après j'avais le sentiment de ne plus progresser du tout et de ne pas comprendre ce que je faisais mal quand je perdais.

----------


## Canard WC

> Je joue à *Ys chronicles* sur PC. Je prévois de me faire toute la saga donc je me les fais dans l'ordre chronologique, Je suis sur le premier pour l'instant, proche de la fin (avant dernier boss).
> 
> J'aime bien même si bien entendu c'est assez rustique vu l'age du truc malgré les graphismes améliorés pour ce pack, pour les deux premiers ils ont adopté un système assez curieux pour attaquer les ennemis, il faut leur rentrer dedans littéralement et ça donne un coup obligatoirement mais selon l'angle dans lequel on leur rentre dedans ça fait plus ou moins de dégât et on peut se prendre des dégâts en retour si on les attaque de face. C'est curieux et ça donne un petit côté berserk, Ils l'ont judicieusement nommé le "Bump system" et en tout cas c'est déjà nerveux dés le premier épisodes. La musique défonce aussi. 
> 
> Par contre putain l'avant dernier boss là je suis en train de péter un câble dessus, le timing de bâtard qu'il faut pour l'attaquer sans se prendre de dégât, c'est abusé, une heure déjà que je suis dessus. 
> 
> Dark souls n'a rien inventé.


*Ys Memories of Celceta* sur PS Vita, au pieu c'est le pied !
 :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

> D'ailleurs y'a Ys VIII qui sort le 12 Septembre*. J'attendrai de voir un peu ce que ça donne mais ça sera sûrement de l'insta-buy. Aucun Ys ne m'a vraiment déçu so far.
> _*Apparemment il était déjà sorti le 21 Juillet 2016 sur PSVITA, au Japon._


Ce sera mon premier Ys sur le "nouveau" modèle (avec un groupe, de grosse maps vides chiantes, et probalement du craft ou d'autres merdes du genre). Je m'attends pas à ce que ce soit aussi bien que les Ys sur le modèle de Felghana/Origin, mais peut-être que ce ne sera pas complètement nul. Je prendrais le risque!

----------


## Illynir

> *Ys Memories of Celceta* sur PS Vita, au pieu c'est le pied !


Ils vont tous y passer de toute façon, donc celui-ci aussi. D'ailleurs vu comment j'apprécie déjà le premier alors qu'il est très vieux dans ses mécaniques et très rustiques visuellement je pense que je vais accrocher sévèrement à la suite. Et surtout, la musique DÉFONCE ! Mine de rien ça joue beaucoup quand même.  ::): 

Après cette saga il faudra que je me fasse les Trails in the sky et les Cold steel.

Adieu temps libre.  :Emo:

----------


## Olima

Je me mets un peu en retard à *Dark Souls*. Je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à encaisser le gameplay rigide et le léger motion sickness, mais bon, il faut bien le tenter (et puis ça me fera une pause dans Isaac.
L'étonnement quand même de voir ce truc tourner à peu près correctement sur ma mini bécane, alors que Stories Untold ou Hollow Knight sont injouables :/

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce sera mon premier Ys sur le "nouveau" modèle (avec un groupe, de grosse maps vides chiantes, et probalement du craft ou d'autres merdes du genre). Je m'attends pas à ce que ce soit aussi bien que les Ys sur le modèle de Felghana/Origin, mais peut-être que ce ne sera pas complètement nul. Je prendrais le risque!


Imaginons que je doive en faire qu'un (sur PC) tu conseilles lequel ?

----------


## Illynir

Il parait que Ys Origin est bien, et comme il se déroule avant tous les autres tu n'es pas perdu dans le scénario non plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous avais dit que je bloquais à l'avant dernier boss sur Ys 1, j'ai passé 2 heures dessus hier sans succès, la bave aux lèvres...

Je le relance à l'instant et je le bute du premier coup. Le classique.  ::|: 

En route pour le boss final du coup et Ys 2 ensuite.  ::):

----------


## Harest

> Ce sera mon premier Ys sur le "nouveau" modèle (avec un groupe, de grosse maps vides chiantes, et probalement du craft ou d'autres merdes du genre). Je m'attends pas à ce que ce soit aussi bien que les Ys sur le modèle de Felghana/Origin, mais peut-être que ce ne sera pas complètement nul. Je prendrais le risque!


Pareil, n'ayant fait que les épisodes sur PC, et plus précisément ceux sortis sur Steam. Pas de Seven et Memories of Celceta. Mais pas les anciens non plus comme Ys III dont Felghana est un remake.

----------


## Illynir

Putain mais c'est quoi ce dernier boss sur Ys 1.  :Boom:  :Boom: 

Ils ont carrément fumé la moquette là sans déconner. J'aime bien le challenge mais bon... Le truc se transforme en shmup de l'enfer impossible.  ::o: 

Video en spoiler pour ceux qui voudrait le faire. Oui j'essaye honteusement de choper la bonne tactique sur youtube.  ::|: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Momock

> Imaginons que je doive en faire qu'un (sur PC) tu conseilles lequel ?


Ce serait The Oath in Felghana ou Origin. Origin est peut-être plus "abouti" niveau baston (trois persos jouables, des boss en troidé qu'on peut leur grimper dessus, etc) mais le level design y est plus linéaire et plus simple (non pas que celui de Felghana soit compliqué non-plus, mais on se balade dans plusieurs lieux et les gens du villages donnent des quêtes entre chaque donjon, alors que dans Origin on grimpe les étages d'une grosse tour et c'est tout). Je crois qu'Origin est le meilleur des deux, même si j'ai plus d'affection pour Felghana qui est mon premier Ys. 

Donc si il ne faut en faire qu'un ce serait Origin (s'il faut en faire deux ce serait Felghana d'abord).




> Video en spoiler pour ceux qui voudrait le faire. Oui j'essaye honteusement de choper la bonne tactique sur youtube


Haha! Oui, c'est n'importe-quoi. J'avais utilisé la même vidéo pour m'en tirer d'ailleurs. Y'a rien de ce genre dans Ys II, fort heureusement (d'ailleurs dans le II c'est toi qui shootes durant les boss, le boule de feu devenant ton arme principale)

----------


## Sylvine

> Donc si il ne faut en faire qu'un ce serait Origin (s'il faut en faire deux ce serait Felghana d'abord).


Ok, j'attends qu'il soit à 1 centime alors.

----------


## Illynir

Fini Ys 1, une fois qu'on a compris la formation des trous et le mouvement du boss ça devient tout de suite plus facile mais bon c'est un peu abusé quand même.  ::|:  

Je m'attaque à Ys 2 maintenant, et d’après momock ils ont corrigé les défauts du premier en plus donc c'est cool vu que j'ai bien apprécié ce premier déjà en l'état. Bon après je ne vous cache pas que j'ai hâte d'arriver à un système plus classique ou on appuie sur un bouton pour attaquer parce que le bump system peut être assez injuste parfois.

----------


## Momock

Je serais curieux de savoir ce qui est passé par la tête du mec qui a pondu ce système. Il jouait à un rogue-like et s'est dit qu'il allait faire un truc pareil mais en mode action sans cases et sans tour?

----------


## parpaingue

Le boss final de Ys1 j'en fais encore des cauchemars, surtout que y avait pas youtube quand je l'ai fait donc il avait fallu trouver une bonne tactique à la main.
Le bump system vient peut-être des limitations du support, ça reste un jeu de 1987 sur PC-88 tout de même.

----------


## Momock

Pas convaincu. Je penche plutôt du côté du concept hybride foireux. Surtout quand je vois, du même studio, un jeu comme Brandish (de la "danse" case par case en mode tank façon Dungeon Master, mais avec un seul perso en vue du dessus... normal!)

----------


## Sylvine

Retesté Evolve avec un pote, parce que je sais pas.

Et ben c'est pas pour tirer sur l'ambulance (conduite par oldnoobie), mais c'est toujours aussi creux.  ::o: 
Je joue trappeur, j'ai 2 habilités de repérages et une de combat et mon arme.
Quand on cherche le monstre j'utilise mes 2 habilités de repérage en alternance. Quand on a trouvé le monstre, j’alterne entre lui tirer dessus et mon habilité de combat quand elle est rechargée.
Je peux éventuellement me coordonner avec l'assaut pour qu'on utilise nos compétences de combat en même temps.

Voilà, je vous ai résumé le jeu.

Le plus amusant c'est comment ils ont essayé de donner une impression de profondeur en te faisant choisir 3 perks passives en début de match, des trucs à la con qui te rajoutent 10% de ceci ou cela.
Et comme c'est F2P il faut évidemment acheter les perks et les améliorer, histoire de donner un petit coté P2W.

----------


## FericJaggar

> Je joue trappeur, j'ai 2 *habilités* de repérages et une de combat et mon arme.


Par pitié, arrêtez avec cet anglicisme qu'on voit partout désormais, ça n'a aucun sens. Utilisez capacité, compétence, atout, etc. Mais pas cette chose informe...  ::sad::

----------


## Momock

Le mot veut surtout dire autre-chose en céfran:

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...it%C3%A9#38689

Dites "skill" et appellez-le un jour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ginfizz

*Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception remastered*

Actuellement au chapitre 16. Après avoir fait les 2 premiers opus, celui-ci est mon préféré : l'histoire m'intéresse plus, les environnements sont excellents (la partie en mer  ::wub:: ) et l'ensemble un poil plus abouti que son prédécesseur. Le rythme est toujours bon avec des alternances de gameplay et de nouveaux lieux qui arrivent pile poil au bon moment pour maintenir l'intérêt.

Par contre toujours les mêmes défauts à lui reprocher : le gameplay peu organique et trop rigide, et le fait qu'on n'ait jamais besoin de réfléchir quand on doit trouver son chemin, plutôt que d'analyser la situation on regarde simplement autour de soi pour trouver un truc sur lequel grimper, qui nous mènera forcément au prochain passage...  ::|: 

Les puzzles quand à eux sont plutôt faciles mais restent agréables.

Bref comme toujours avec cette série, je passe un bon moment sur cet opus.

----------


## Olima

Tu faisais pas tous les metroid toi ? Tu fais une pause ?  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> *Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception remastered*


Je pense que je ne comprendrais jamais l'attrait pour cette licence. J'avais un peu fait le un et mouif et j'ai torché le 3 prêté par un pote que "tu véra, c'est trop bien blablabla, tu peux pas comprendre si tu joue pas assez blablabla". Les gunfight sont pas fameux (et ce final qui donne envie de tout bazarder), c'est bourré de script digne du pire des années 90, c'est de la ligne droite toute bête, la narration est lourdingue (ce passage dans le désert  :Gerbe: )...
Fin, a part que c'est bô et que certaines séquences overthetop marche bien, ben... y a rien en fait  ::unsure:: .

Fin bon, perso, je me bute sur le remake d'*Odin Sphere*. Qui propose la version d'origine dans le menu principal également visiblement pour ceux que ça intéresse.
Du beat' 2D moderne : c'est beau, y a plein de coups/capacités, y a du bestiaire qui oblige de varier ses approches, y a des personnages qui se joue pas pareil (et à priori, pas dans les même niveau non plus même si ça demande confirmation puisque je viens tout juste de terminé l'histoire du second personnage). Bref, tout ce que j'avais en parralèle est en pause à cause de lui.
Et il me fait "réaliser" que les jeux nerveux en scrolling horizontale, c'est vraiment ma came. Entre Battle princess Arcadia, Vladis Story, An Elysian Tale ou même Viewtifull Joe que j'ai relancé il y a peu, à chaque fois que je commence un truc du genre, j'abandonne tout le reste et deviens monomaniaque  :Bave: . Dommage que je sois pas hyper fan du trip pixel art minimaliste* vu tout ce qu'il y a à manger de ce coté là...

* ce que l'on peut aussi traduire par dégueulasse  :Cafe2: .

----------


## Ginfizz

> Tu faisais pas tous les metroid toi ? Tu fais une pause ?


Yep de toutes façons j'ai largement le temps de finir la série avant l'arrivée de Metroid Prime 4  ::P: 

L'avantage des Uncharted, c'est que ce sont d'excellents jeux "intercalaires" à placer entre 2 titres plus exigeants : on sait qu'on va pas trop galérer, se détendre, voyager, et surtout que ce ne sera pas trop long. Du coup je ne regrette pas d'avoir acheté la Nathan collection, et j'ai aussi TLOU qui attend (moins de voyage et plus de zombies pour celui-là ^^).

----------


## sousoupou

> s'il faut en faire deux ce serait Felghana d'abord


Et Ark of Napishtim tu le places où ?  ::P: 

Parce que j'ai les 3...

----------


## Canard WC

> Après cette saga il faudra que je me fasse les Trails in the sky et les Cold steel.
> 
> Adieu temps libre.


PS Vita encore une fois !
 :;):

----------


## Gloppy

Après plusieurs faux départs au fil des ans, je me suis (re)mis à *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*, avec l'espoir d'un shooter référentiel et volontairement con, avec le doublage de Michael Biehn en bonus. 

N'ayant pas fait tous les Far Cry (je suis passé du premier épisode quasi directement à Far Cry Primal), je ne suis pas complètement blasé par les mécanismes de gameplay usés jusqu'à la corde. Mais par contre, je sens déjà poindre une certaine lassitude après environ cinq ou six heures de jeu (et un personnage niveau 13), la faute sans doute aux visuels globalement uniformes, avec des ennemis tous très semblables et des missions relativement dirigistes (jusqu'à maintenant). Le jeu est assez rigolo dans sa bêtise et il ne se prend vraiment pas au sérieux, ce pour quoi je salue ses développeurs et un certain courage de la part d'Ubi Soft d'avoir accepté de sortir cette bizarrerie. 
Mais je ne sais pas si je vais continuer ni aller au bout de l'histoire, la faute à un backlog riche de beaucoup d'autres bons titres (et à un système de sauvegarde à la con qui fait que j'ai perdu la dernière heure de jeu en quittant sans sauvegarder manuellement après une sauvegarde automatique à un checkpoint un peu pénible, que je pensais donc stockée sur mon disque). 

À ceux qui sont allés plus loin : cela vaut-il le coup de s'obstiner un peu ? Y aura-t-il des découvertes, de nouvelles armes, de nouveaux adversaires ?

Dans tous les cas, même si je ne vais pas beaucoup plus loin, je ne regrette pas d'avoir retenté l'aventure...

----------


## Momock

> Et Ark of Napishtim tu le places où ? 
> 
> Parce que j'ai les 3...


Dans "meh". C'est le moins bon des trois et en plus il faut grinder comme un malade pour en voir le bout (je ne l'ai pas fini du coup)

----------


## sebarnolds

> Après plusieurs faux départs au fil des ans, je me suis (re)mis à *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*, avec l'espoir d'un shooter référentiel et volontairement con, avec le doublage de Michael Biehn en bonus. 
> 
> N'ayant pas fait tous les Far Cry (je suis passé du premier épisode quasi directement à Far Cry Primal), je ne suis pas complètement blasé par les mécanismes de gameplay usés jusqu'à la corde. Mais par contre, je sens déjà poindre une certaine lassitude après environ cinq ou six heures de jeu (et un personnage niveau 13), la faute sans doute aux visuels globalement uniformes, avec des ennemis tous très semblables et des missions relativement dirigistes (jusqu'à maintenant). Le jeu est assez rigolo dans sa bêtise et il ne se prend vraiment pas au sérieux, ce pour quoi je salue ses développeurs et un certain courage de la part d'Ubi Soft d'avoir accepté de sortir cette bizarrerie. 
> Mais je ne sais pas si je vais continuer ni aller au bout de l'histoire, la faute à un backlog riche de beaucoup d'autres bons titres (et à un système de sauvegarde à la con qui fait que j'ai perdu la dernière heure de jeu en quittant sans sauvegarder manuellement après une sauvegarde automatique à un checkpoint un peu pénible, que je pensais donc stockée sur mon disque). 
> 
> À ceux qui sont allés plus loin : cela vaut-il le coup de s'obstiner un peu ? Y aura-t-il des découvertes, de nouvelles armes, de nouveaux adversaires ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, même si je ne vais pas beaucoup plus loin, je ne regrette pas d'avoir retenté l'aventure...


Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'y jouer, mais de ce que j'en ai lu (et HowLongToBeat confirme), le jeu dure environ 5-6h. Donc y'a peu de chance qu'il y aie des nouveautés, mais sans doute aussi peu de temps avant de le finir.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'y jouer, mais de ce que j'en ai lu (et HowLongToBeat confirme), le jeu dure environ 5-6h. Donc y'a peu de chance qu'il y aie des nouveautés, mais sans doute aussi peu de temps avant de le finir.


Cool, merci d'être allé voir sur HowLongToBeat, je n'y avais pas pensé. Bon, en général je mets beaucoup plus de temps que les horaires annoncés sur ce type de site, en partie sans doute parce que je suis une quiche et que je dois souvent m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois là où les gros joueurs tracent à toute vitesse (même si le jeu est relativement facile une fois passé le début qui m'a donné du fil à retordre et même si les sauvegardes par checkpoint obligent à refaire des passages entiers en cas de décès prématuré). Du coup, je vais peut-être m'obstiner un peu...

PS : mince il est 5 heures du mat' et je me suis laissé embringué dans la méthode Ubi avec toutes les mini-quêtes et les trucs à collecter pour améliorer son équipement... Bon, je crois que finalement je vais finir le jeu à 100% ou presque...  :;):

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je pense que je ne comprendrais jamais l'attrait pour cette licence.  (...)
> Fin, a part que c'est bô et que certaines séquences overthetop marche bien, ben... y a rien en fait .


Je ne joue qu'au 4 et si j'adhère pas à tes reproches, je comprend parfaitement.
Le 4 me donne la sensation de jouer à the last of us avec des corniches mais sans gestion d'inventaire et compétences (surin, mode furtif, vitesse de soin...), à moins que the last of us soit un uncharted sans corniche... 
Le scénario c'est un indiana jones-like (comme on j'ai pu en voir avec les deux dernier tomb raider) donc c'est assez convenu. Il y a un bémol ni crédibilité quant Nathan Drake ne veut pas tuer un ennemi sous prétexte que "nous ne sommes pas des assassins" alors qu'il a du tuer quelques centaines d'hommes pour arriver jusque libertalia...
Comme the last of us, le pnj qui nous accompagne en mode infiltration est idiot. Il passe devant l'ennemi et celui-ci ne déclenche pas le mode alerte. 
Les gunfights sont bon, le graphisme est vraiment bluffant, l'animation et les voix des perso en fr également top. Cool.

----------


## Markoraf

> *Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon*, 
> À ceux qui sont allés plus loin : cela vaut-il le coup de s'obstiner un peu ? Y aura-t-il des découvertes, de nouvelles armes, de nouveaux adversaires ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, même si je ne vais pas beaucoup plus loin, je ne regrette pas d'avoir retenté l'aventure...


Rien que pour la dernière mission en mode nawak total( 

Spoiler Alert! 


Une arme qui nous rend quasi invulnérable, une chevauchée de dragon, des explosions de partout en mode parodique 

), ça vaut le coup de continuer!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*God of war 3 remastered*

Bon finalement, ca a mieux vieilli que ce à quoi je m'attendais niveau gameplay, ce n'est pas du Bayonetta, mais les arènes sont suffisamment variées pour qu'on ne ressente pas de lassitude. Les combats contre les boss sont ultra jouissifs, les mises à mort sont monstrueuses, et tout le design en général déchire bien comme il faut.

----------


## Cabfire

*Vanquish !*

Je ne connaissais pas trop si ce n'est le flot de Fans et de Haters que le jeu drague autour de lui. Donc j'aborde la chose de manière neutre bien que l'appartenance japonaise & Platinium c'était déjà bon signe pour moi.

Et effectivement c'est super sympa. Le gameplay est jouissif au possible une fois qu'on a compris comment jouer, et le changement par rapport à un TPS occidental est assez net. On est dans l'action non stop, dans le mouvement, dans la démesure et la mise en scéne, Platinium Studio oblige et putain, c'est carrément bon ! 

Bref, que ça dure 6 heures ou 15, peu importe, Vanquish c'est du lourd, et pouvoir y jouer clavier / souris, c'est un pur plaisir.

----------


## Illynir

Je joue à *Ys 2* du coup et c'est vachement bien. C'est le un en mieux sur quasiment tout, t'avais raison Momock.  ::o: 

Vivement que je le termine quand même que je revienne à un gameplay avec des boutons par contre.  ::ninja:: 

PS: La musique défonce toujours.  :Bave:

----------


## Canard WC

Je suis à la recherche du jeu parfait sans aucun défaut et sur lequel je pourrais passer des mois ! Le jeu sur lequel je reviendrais fréquement, le jeu pour lequel mon esprit serait occupé en dehors de mes sessions à jouer !
Depuis *Morrowind* je ne l'ai plus jamais rencontré  ! :Tap:

----------


## Cabfire

Alors techniquement ça n'existe pas, sauf si tu es un peu monomaniaque sur les bords  :;):

----------


## Catel

> Je suis à la recherche du jeu parfait sans aucun défaut et sur lequel je pourrais passer des mois ! Le jeu sur lequel je reviendrais fréquement, le jeu pour lequel mon esprit serait occupé en dehors de mes sessions à jouer !
> Depuis *Morrowind* je ne l'ai plus jamais rencontré  !


Ce n'est pas un jeu que tu recherches, c'est ta jeunesse.  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

> Ce n'est pas un jeu que tu recherches, c'est ta jeunesse.


C'est beau putain  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Les Gothic m'ont vachement absorbé l'esprit les semaines ou j'y jouais  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

> Je suis à la recherche du jeu parfait sans aucun défaut et sur lequel je pourrais passer des mois ! Le jeu sur lequel je reviendrais fréquement, le jeu pour lequel mon esprit serait occupé en dehors de mes sessions à jouer !
> Depuis *Morrowind* je ne l'ai plus jamais rencontré  !


Là c'est Dark Souls !

----------


## Canard WC

> Les Gothic m'ont vachement absorbé l'esprit les semaines ou j'y jouais


Gothic 3 le jeu le plus buggé qu'il m'ait été donné de jouer. enfin pas longtemps, le seul jeu qui est passé par la fenêtre peu de temps après l'achat !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce n'est pas un jeu que tu recherches, c'est ta jeunesse.


Je pense que c'est ça oui ! Mais je reste jeune dans ma tête, c'est l'essentiel !
 ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Gothic 3 avec ou sans le fanpatch qui va bien?

----------


## Momock

Comme ça parlait d'Ys récemment, je me suis mis à rejouer à *The Oath in Felghana*, cette fois en nightmare. Je viens de passer le boss de la mine, à l'aise!



Spoiler Alert! 


En fait non, j'y ai passé plus d'une heure et je ne sens plus mon index droit (qui me sert à charger les magies). Quelle saleté que ce boss ne soit atteignable que par les boules de feu. Et ses putain de boules brumeuses à tête chercheuse de merde! Ça mettait tellement le souk que j'arrivait même plus à distinguer les attaques en forme de disques qui venaient derrière parfois. J'y réagissais au son pour savoir si ça allait être l'horizontale ou la verticale, et savoir quand et vers où sauter, haha! Et cette épiphanie quand j'ai enfin compris la manière d'éviter la foudre...  :Bave:

----------


## Illynir

Momock, je suis à la fin de Ys 2, très bon jeu au passage mais j’enchaîne sur quoi du coup ?

Il y en a qui disent qu'il faut faire Ys Origin après vu que c'est un prequel, d'autres le 3 et ensuite Ys Origin. Entre les originaux et les remaster je suis un peu perdu je t'avouerais.  ::lol::

----------


## Momock

Tu dois faire Oath in Felghana (qui est un remake du 3, donc ce serait la suite logique), puis ensuite Origin (sinon je pense que tu vas sentir comme un petit retour en arrière en jouant à Felghana après Origin).

----------


## Illynir

Hum, oui j'avais eu ce genre d'écho là aussi que Ys Origin était une version amélioré du gameplay du 3. Bon bah je vais m'y atteler alors, merci.  ::):

----------


## Orkestra

J'étais à deux doigts de laisser tomber *Clustertruck* parce que je bloquais un peu trop dans le monde des lasers et puis j'ai décidé de lui laisser une dernière chance et j'ai fini par terminer le niveau qui me posait problème et enchainer assez tranquillement le monde médiéval. Du coup ma partie est "relancée" et je vais continuer un peu. C'est bien nerveux, c'est du Die & Retry et tout s'enchaine assez vite pour que ça ne soit pas frustrant (au début en tous cas) mais à mesure que j'avance, les points faibles du jeu (que je remarquais discrètement au début) grossissent de plus en plus. Concrètement, le "skill" joue certainement un rôle dans la capacité à finir un niveau, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est aussi assez aléatoire. J'ai parfois l'impression de faire exactement la même chose pour des résultats extrêmement différents... Alors peut-être que c'est mon niveau qui est à mettre en cause, mais ça finit justement par devenir un peu frustrant par moment... 
Tant que je ne bloquerai pas trop longtemps sur un niveau je continuerai tout de même ma partie parce que le fun est tout de même bien présent entre la musique, l'impression de vitesse, le côté débile de sauter sur de camion suicidaire en camion suicidaire, mais je ne m'acharnerai pas à le finir si ça devient trop frustrant. Je pense que c'est un jeu qui doit être sympa à lancer avec des potes et un pack de bière.  ::P: 

À côté de ça, mon jeu-qui-va-prendre-du-temps-à-finir du moment, c'est *Rain World*. J'ai lu un peu de tout sur ce jeu, dont pas mal de critiques négatives. Il faut dire qu'il était vraiment attendu et je peux comprendre que certains aient été déçus parce que ce n'est pas un jeu très fun (c'est à dire que pour un jeu où il y a pas mal de plateforme, on n'est ni très vif ni très agile). Je n'y ai joué qu'un peu plus de deux heures pour l'instant donc je reviendrai donner un avis plus poussé un peu plus tard mais ce que je peux en dire pour l'instant c'est que moi, j'aime bien ce côté pataud du personnage : on est une proie pour les divers monstres qu'on croisera et le jeu nous le fait bien sentir. C'est aussi plutôt beau mais j'ai quand même un peu de mal à me repérer dans ces tableaux qui se ressemblent un peu trop, d'autant que la carte est légèrement bordélique. 
Je rajoute dans les points négatifs le côté obscur de certaines mécaniques de jeu (il y en a certaines que je vais être content de découvrir de moi même - 

Spoiler Alert! 


par exemple, _je crois_ avoir vu qu'on pouvait lancer un bâton dans un mur pour s'en servir comme d'une plateforme 

- mais j'ai un peu pesté quand j'ai du aller regarder une soluce pour comprendre 

Spoiler Alert! 


le système d'ouverture des portes à base de "karma"... Certes, on voit des changements pendant les chargements à chaque mort, mais justement, je pensais que c'était "une animation" pour s'occuper pendant un temps de chargement, pas une information essentielle du jeu !

). 
Pour ce qui est du positif pour l'instant : l'ambiance est vraiment bien (surtout l'ambiance sonore : la pluie, raaah !  ::wub:: , et puis les ennemis, notamment  ::):  les couleurs des différents monstres sont incroyables et c'est un vrai plaisir de découvrir de nouveaux animaux (

Spoiler Alert! 


que ce soient des proies ou des prédateurs. Le côté chasse est d'ailleurs assez sympa aussi

), même si j'ai un peu de mal à me repérer dans le jeu, je prends plaisir à explorer parce que les différents check points sont assez proches les uns des autres pour qu'on n'ait pas besoin de trop mémoriser la carte (pour l'instant en tout cas... Y aura-t-il du backtracking plus tard ...? Aargh!)
Bref, ce n'est pas ce à quoi je m'attendais et c'est vraiment particulier mais j'accroche pas mal pour l'instant, on verra si tout ça saura me captiver jusqu'au bout  ::):

----------


## Illynir

> Tu dois faire Oath in Felghana (qui est un remake du 3, donc ce serait la suite logique), puis ensuite Origin (sinon je pense que tu vas sentir comme un petit retour en arrière en jouant à Felghana après Origin).


C'est bon j'ai installé la version GOG du coup comme pour Chronicles+ et Origin et j'ai vu qu'il y avait une version PSP avec du doublage contrairement à la version PC. Du coup en me baladant pour voir si il y avait un patch possible pour la version PC j'en ai trouvé un sur Steam si ça t’intéresse, ici: http://steamcommunity.com/app/207320...4689792535521/

Ça fonctionne nickel et il y a le choix entre doublage anglais ou japonais, j'ai pris la version japonaise perso. C'est franchement cool comme ça. Bref j'ai plus qu'a m'y mettre maintenant.  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Hah va falloir que je le rerererefasse alors. Marrant j'avais pas souvenir de voix en versions PSP, peut-être parce qu'elles étaient juste un anglais et donc je les avais coupées  ::): 

Visiblement personne n'aime Napishtim, vous êtes méchants, je l'aime bien moi. La nostalgie que ce soit mon 1er Ys joue peut-être, l'avoir fait dans l'ordre en premier des trois avec le même moteur joue peut-être aussi sur la tolérance a ses mécaniques un peu moins bonnes, mais ça on relativise en jouant Ys 5 ::happy2:: . J'adore son background en tout cas.

----------


## Illynir

Oui j'ai regardé des vidéos youtube de la version PSP pour écouter les voix et comment dire... Effectivement en anglais c'est à se couper les oreilles et à saigner du nez cette connerie, moi aussi je les aurais coupés les voix à ce tarif là. fort heureusement le patch au dessus propose les deux versions, anglais ou Japonais, et la version japonaise est 1000 fois supérieur en tout point, très honnêtement.

Par contre, bien entendu, vu la place dispo sur un UMD PSP, tout n'était pas doublé, loin de là, mais les scènes importantes et les présentations des personnages oui. C'est un petit plus.

Sinon je me suis fait chier pendant 2 heures pour bien configurer *Ys: Memories of celceta*, la version PC, en prévision de la suite vu qu'il est censé être le 4 entièrement refait (même l'histoire n'est plus la même il semblerait par rapport aux anciens 4, elle se déroule légèrement avant mais c'est quand même le 4). Elle a été faite à l'arrache par des chinois (je ne sais pas pourquoi) et un patch US (tiré de la version vita du coup) permet de foutre le jeu en anglais, c'est la seule version PC dispo. J'ai dû utilisé également Xinput Plus pour configurer correctement ma manette 360 vu que le jeu n'utilise que Dinput et non Xinput...

C'est un peu le bordel mais tout fonctionne bien maintenant en tout cas, donc c'est cool.  :tired: 

Du coup j'ai poursuivi avec le 3 pour l'instant, j’enchaînerai ensuite sur Ys origin, puis Celceta, je pense que je vais zappé le 5 vu qu'il n'est pas dispo sur PC et la version PS2 est en japonais hélas, j’enchaînerai sur The Ark of Napishtim puis Ys Seven sur PSP et il me restera plus qu'a attendre Septembre pour faire le 8 qui sort sur Steam, enfin.  ::wacko::

----------


## parpaingue

Ys5 est un jeu Snes à la base, une fantrad est sortie il n'y a pas très longtemps (l'année dernière ou au pire celle d'avant), donc il est très simple à faire tourner.
Je conseillerais quand même de le faire parce que même s'il est moins bon, il se laisse quand même jouer, surtout qu'il est assez facile et assez court aussi. Mais la raison principale c'est qu'il introduit des personnages (certes, secondaires) qu'on retrouve dans Ys6.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Dites je viens de chopper Ori definitive edition sur Steam ! 
Le truc c'est que j'ai deux telechargement, le Ori de base et la definitive edition.
Il faut les deux ??

----------


## La Chouette

> Dites je viens de chopper Ori definitive edition sur Steam ! 
> Le truc c'est que j'ai deux telechargement, le Ori de base et la definitive edition.
> Il faut les deux ??


A moins de vouloir faire les deux pour voir quelles sont les différences, n'installe que la definitive edition.

----------


## Raoulospoko

> A moins de vouloir faire les deux pour voir quelles sont les différences, n'installe que la definitive edition.


Je me disais bien !! Merci !!

----------


## Momock

> Ys5 est un jeu Snes à la base, une fantrad est sortie il n'y a pas très longtemps (l'année dernière ou au pire celle d'avant), donc il est très simple à faire tourner.
> Je conseillerais quand même de le faire parce que même s'il est moins bon, il se laisse quand même jouer, surtout qu'il est assez facile et assez court aussi. Mais la raison principale c'est qu'il introduit des personnages (certes, secondaires) qu'on retrouve dans Ys6.


J'ai essayé de le faire tourner et j'avais pas réussi. J'aimerais dire que je retenterais à l'occasion mais avec les soldes Steam qui sont passés par-là ça ne risque pas d'arriver.

De mon côté je suis en train de jouer à *Ms. Splosion Man*, qui est rigolol sans être transcendant. Il me fait bien penser à DK par moments (trop de moments?)

J'ai une partie de *The Floor is Jelly* en cours (j'ai ragequitté vers la fin parceque ça devenait volontairement injouable, mais je réesaiyerai). 

Et j'ai commencé *Yomawari: Night Alone*, un survival horror en vue iso où l'on doit retrouver sa grande soeur et son chien 

Spoiler Alert! 


(qui est mort dans l'intro lors d'un tutoriel d'enculé. Du coup pourquoi est-ce qu'on le cherche? La fille est devenue cinglée?)

. Le jeu a l'air d'avoir une map bien trop grande par rapport à la vitesse de déplacement du personnage, on va voir si ça devient lourd à la longue ou pas. En tout cas c'est flippant (les apparitions me rapellent le monde des sorcières dand Puella Magi Madoka Magica).

@Orkestra: j'ai aussi pris Rain World malgré les mises en garde sur la jouabilité, parcequ'il m'attirait énormément. J'ai hâte de m'y mettre.

----------


## schouffy

*Resident Evil 7*
J'aime bien l'ambiance mais de toute façon, j'ai une passion pour les nanards type Massacre à la tronçonneuse, La colline a des yeux & cie.
Les combats ont l'air nuls, on voit vraiment bien les ficelles (murs invisibles et scripts outranciers), et les passages Alien Isolation vont sûrement me soûler un peu.
Mais l'entrée en matière est assez efficace (même si la démo spoile) et au bout d'1h30 de jeu, ça m'a donné envie d'en voir plus.

----------


## Orkestra

> Et j'ai commencé *Yomawari: Night Alone*, un survival horror en vue iso où l'on doit retrouver sa grande soeur et son chien 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (qui est mort dans l'intro lors d'un tutoriel d'enculé. Du coup pourquoi est-ce qu'on le cherche? La fille est devenue cinglée?)
> 
> . Le jeu a l'air d'avoir une map bien trop grande par rapport à la vitesse de déplacement du personnage, on va voir si ça devient lourd à la longue ou pas. En tout cas c'est flippant (les apparitions me rapellent le monde des sorcières dand Puella Magi Madoka Magica).
> 
> @Orkestra: j'ai aussi pris Rain World malgré les mises en garde sur la jouabilité, parcequ'il m'attirait énormément. J'ai hâte de m'y mettre.


Je suis preneur d'un avis plus détaillé sur _Yomawari_ une fois que tu auras un peu plus avancé, ça fait un moment qu'il me fait de l'oeil !
Et entre la discussion ici et les incitations de parpaingue sur les jeux que vous venez de finir, j'ai craqué pour _Ys, The Oath in Felghana_. Je ne vous remercie pas !

Pour rester dans le sujet j'ai commencé hier *OneShot*, un jeu d'aventure/énigmes (objets à combiner entre eux) pas très compliqué mais très joli. Je ne sais pas bien quoi penser du fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


qu'on (le joueur) est Dieu qui contrôle un autre personnage,

 ça me semble à priori un peu simpliste même si ça donne lieu à des interactions rigolotes avec le jeu. A voir où arrive le scénario à la fin. Pour ce qui est de l'histoire en elle-même c'est assez basique mais ça fonctionne, les différents personnages qu'on croise sont attachants même si le jeu a tendance à passer un peu rapidement à autre chose, là où j'aimerais bien qu'il développe parfois un peu plus les relations avec les différents PNJ (bon, techniquement, le scénar fait qu'on est un peu pressé, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'on ressent vraiment en jeu, je trouve).
C'est à priori assez court et je devrai trouver le temps de le terminer dans le week-end.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Bon Ori c'est vraiment de la balle !! J'en suis au début mais j'ai cru que j'allai me mettre a chialer pendant l'intro... C'est triiiiste mais qu'est ce que c'est beau !!

----------


## Olima

J'ai bien aimé *OneShot*, la relation avec le personnage que l'on dirige est vraiment bien amenée. La répétitivité des décors par contre m'a un peu lassée, et je n'ai du coup pas bouclé le scénar optionnel que l'on peut débloquer au final. (mini spoiler, je vous dis pas de quoi il s'agit ni comment on le trouve)

Dans un autre genre de petit jeu, je viens de boucler le scénar principal de *Last Word*, un rpg de joutes d'éloquence dans un manoir de snobs avec un savant fou qui construit une arme militaire basée sur l'argumentation. (J'ai trouvé le jeu sur la page BLAEO de Evilblacksheep pour tout dire). C'est très sympathique, ça coute 2 euros en ce moment sur steam.

----------


## Herr Peter

Je débute sur *Just Cause 3*, et comme pour le 2ème, au début j'étais à la limite de vouloir réclamer un remboursement sur Steam tellement j'arrivais rien à faire avec la wingsuit. Et comme sur JC2, une fois que l'on commence à bien maîtriser les outils (et changer les touches de merde par défaut), le plaisir de jeu arrive enfin et c'est là que l'aventure débute vraiment.

Par contre quelle idée pourrie de farcir au joueur des missions qui demandent pas mal de dextérité avec le grapin et la wingsuit dès le début du jeu, au lieu de d'y aller en douceur (les _Batman Arkham_ sont exemplaires à ce niveau-là).

Enfin bref, j'avais peur d'être amèrement déçu, mais finalement je sens que je vais bien me marrer.

----------


## Ammoodytes

*Everspace*, parce que la dernière fois que j'ai joué à faire pwiou pwiou dans l'espace c'était Wing Commander III.

Bon le début est vraiment laborieux : on te file un vaisseau de merde, faut le dire, limite asthmatique, avec un concept "d'endurance" que je trouve assez pénible (le vaisseau doit se reposer si tu accélères ou que tu utilises tes armes afin de récupérer de l'énergie, les vaisseaux du futur fonctionnent donc sur dynamo c'est conceptuel). Du coup les premiers runs - c'est un rogue-like dans les mécanismes de mort - finissent vite puisque si le joueur traîne un peu trop sur la zone pour essayer de choper des items ou de la thune c'est punition à base de patrouille ennemie direct. Vu que je manie difficilement mon petit vaisseau ça pique à chaque fois et ma fierté m'oblige à rester dans le mode normal.
Bon sinon je trouve ça très beau et fluide, j'ai dû faire quelques réglages parce que le clavier azerty n'est pas prévu en mappage automatique.

J'ai à peine 1h30 de jeu, peut-être reviendrais-je faire du prosélytisme sur CPC quand je ne me ferais plus descendre en 2 mn chrono.

----------


## Gloppy

> *Everspace*, parce que la dernière fois que j'ai joué à faire pwiou pwiou dans l'espace c'était Wing Commander III.
> [...] J'ai à peine 1h30 de jeu, peut-être reviendrais-je faire du prosélytisme sur CPC quand je ne me ferais plus descendre en 2 mn chrono.


Merci pour ton avis informatif... et qui m'a aussi bien fait rigoler. Le jeu me fait de l'oeil mais je vais attendre les désormais inévitables patchs post-sortie et une baisse de prix.

----------


## SuicideSnake

*Ori and the blind forest*.

C'est très bien.

----------


## La Chouette

> *Ori and the blind forest*.
> 
> C'est très bien.


*Hollow Knight*.

Pareil.

Et *Hexcells Plus* (fini le premier hier). C'est très bon et ça traîne apparemment dans mon backlog depuis un moment.

----------


## Momock

*Furi*. Je ne sais pas pour vous mais chez-moi ce jeu fait tourner le PC comme une turbine de Boeing. J'ai arrêté le jeu passé le troisième boss de peur que ça n'endommage mon ordinateur.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> *Furi*. Je ne sais pas pour vous mais chez-moi ce jeu fait tourner le PC comme une turbine de Boeing. J'ai arrêté le jeu passé le troisième boss de peur que ça n'endommage mon ordinateur.


T'as essayé de télécharger de la RAM ?

----------


## Momock

Saucer-like aussi faisait chauffer inutilement mon PC, sans aller dans ces extrêmes. Les deux jeux utilisent Unity. Hmmmm...

Enfin si je dois me faire rembourser ce ne sera pas une très grosse perte. Le jeu est sympa mais beaucoup trop dirigiste dans ses affrontements (faut faire LE truc que les devs veulent qu'on fasse), et il retire le contrôle du joueur quand on fait un combo (je crois qu'il ne fait ça qu'après avoir "sonné" l'ennemi avec ne attaque cahrée ou un perfect parry). En plus c'est moche, et les entre-boss sont chiants. Bref, c'est bleh!

Et c'est pas du tout aussi dur que ce que le jeu prétend. Pour l'instant j'ai eût seulement qu'un game over au troisième boss et c'est tout.

----------


## Zerger

Ne juge pas la difficulté après juste 3 boss quand même.
Bon c'est con cette histoire de surchauffe par contre

----------


## Nephizz

Non mais Momock il a fini Ys III en hard, alors c'est pas votre jeu pour fillettes qui va lui faire peur hein...



Spoiler Alert! 


Ceci était un troll gratuit sponsorisé par "I fé Tro Cho".



Sinon moi la nuit en ce moment je joue à chasser les moustiques, et c'est bien plus hardcore que Furi. Le pire c'est qu'on ne peut même pas rage quit, et ALT + F4 ne fonctionne pas...

----------


## DistoCake

*God War Futur Past sur Vita*
Mon avis est sur le topic Vita, t-rpg ultra classique et bien trop facile mais pas désagréable.

J'ai aussi reçu *Ever Oasis* sur 3DS que j'ai hâte de lancer. Et je continue mon farming sur *Dungeon Fighter Online* en attendant la maj de Mardi pour la nouvelle classe.
En dehors de ces jeux asiat, je joue à *PUBG* avec des amis, à *Paladins* en solo (personne veut jouer à ce jeu  ::cry:: ) et je me tâte à reprendre *FFXIV avec Stormblood* (oui c'est asiat je sais). Et j'ai pas besoin de chasser les moustiques avec la clim  :^_^:

----------


## Cannes

> à *Paladins* en solo (personne veut jouer à ce jeu )


Je veux bien jouer avec toi parce que tout le monde est sur OW  ::wub::

----------


## NEBU

Overoveroverwatch.

----------


## Momock

J'ai avancé un peu de *Yomawari*, et le premier défaut qui me saute au visage est qu'il est absurdement permissif. On a un point de sauvegarde central à la maison (indispensable pour conserver sa progression avant de quitter. On peut heureusement s'y TP si on en est loin), et des statues servent de quicksaves/checkpoints si on leur donne une pièce.

Sauf que... on conserve les objects remassés en mourrant (ceux dépensés restent aussi dépensés, certes) et on peut se TP d'une statue à l'autre (si elle a été préalablement activée) sans avoir à payer! Du coup on a juste à les payer la première fois, ensuite c'est pas grave, on pire on réaparaît à la maison et on se TP là où on veut être avec la statue juste à côté. Ce qui aurait pu être l'objet d'un énorme stress ne devient qu'une simple commodité (je vais payer parceque ça me gonfle de devoir faire dix mètres pour me TP). Dommage, vu que le reste est plutôt réussi...

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pfiu je viens de finir l'arbre Ginso sur Ori !!!! 
Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas suer que ça sur un jeu, j'ai des crampes aux mains mais je suis heureux !! 
Je sent que la déprime va être profonde quand le jeu sera terminé...



J'ai trouvé un triforce aussi !

----------


## Illynir

Toujours sur *Ys Oath of felghana*. C'est de la bombe ce jeu, j'avais déjà vraiment apprécié YS Chronicles mais ici on est un bon cran au dessus. J'adore les combats de boss, le jeu devient limite un puzzle game, on se fait défoncer le cul plusieurs fois avant de piger les pattern et ce qu'il faut faire et la délivrance une fois qu'on a tuer le boss limite la main dans le slip est exutoire. Le jeu est aussi incroyablement bien équilibré et à aucun moment je me suis dis que c'était de la faute du jeu si je perdais. En plus perso je trouve le jeu agréable à l’œil moi... Bon ok c'est pas le jeu incroyable graphiquement avec des shaders par millier, des textures 4K et totu mais je trouve ça mignon comme tout.

Bref c'est du très bon et si la suite est du même tonneau je pense que je vais continuer de passer un très bon moment sur cette série.  ::):

----------


## pothi

> *Everspace*, parce que la dernière fois que j'ai joué à faire pwiou pwiou dans l'espace c'était Wing Commander III.
> 
> Bon le début est vraiment laborieux : on te file un vaisseau de merde, faut le dire, limite asthmatique, avec un concept "d'endurance" que je trouve assez pénible (le vaisseau doit se reposer si tu accélères ou que tu utilises tes armes afin de récupérer de l'énergie, les vaisseaux du futur fonctionnent donc sur dynamo c'est conceptuel). Du coup les premiers runs - c'est un rogue-like dans les mécanismes de mort - finissent vite puisque si le joueur traîne un peu trop sur la zone pour essayer de choper des items ou de la thune c'est punition à base de patrouille ennemie direct. Vu que je manie difficilement mon petit vaisseau ça pique à chaque fois et ma fierté m'oblige à rester dans le mode normal.
> Bon sinon je trouve ça très beau et fluide, j'ai dû faire quelques réglages parce que le clavier azerty n'est pas prévu en mappage automatique.
> 
> J'ai à peine 1h30 de jeu, peut-être reviendrais-je faire du prosélytisme sur CPC quand je ne me ferais plus descendre en 2 mn chrono.


Salut. Deux petites remarques. 
Si tu as une manette je te conseille de t' en servir ça t'aidera p-e pour les combats. Moi je suis plus à l'aise avec. 
L'énergie est effectivement ta ressource principale et je comprend ta frustration mais je trouve le système essentiel au gameplay. Je tiens à te rappeler que même si un vaisseau disposais d'une energie illimitée, ce même vaisseau va tout de même commencer à chauffer a force d'utiliser ses armes et ses booster non stop. 
Enfin pour les améliorations de vaisseau je te conseille de mettre la priorité sur l'augmentation de nombre de slots et si tu ne veux pas mourir, tu peux toujours retourner au menu principal pour reprendre à 0 ta zone actuelle.

----------


## Ammoodytes

Merci pothi  :;): 

J'ai débloqué les 3 vaisseaux, et l'intérêt des combats a pris un coup de fraîcheur soudain avec le plus petit (plus fragile mais plus véloce). Mon premier run avec lui (sans aucune amélioration) m'a amené jusqu'au 5e secteur. Bon je me suis fait rétamer par une patrouille Okkar et son torpilleur, aucun copains de GB en vue pour me soutenir, mais je me suis âprement défendu ! Je note pour les emplacements, et je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait recommencer la zone !
Sinon j'ai essayé de jouer avec la manette, mais je trouve que je suis bien plus précis et habile à la souris. Peut-être parce que j'ai pas pris le temps de m'habituer à la manette...

Je regrette un peu le manque de scénarisation des secteurs, il y a certaines mini-missions mais elles sont trop rares à mon goût. Du coup on a une impression de "vide" peu animé.

----------


## Cabfire

> Pfiu je viens de finir l'arbre Ginso sur Ori !!!! 
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas suer que ça sur un jeu, j'ai des crampes aux mains mais je suis heureux !! 
> Je sent que la déprime va être profonde quand le jeu sera terminé...
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/26/5d1...e029d6b1b3.jpg
> 
> J'ai trouvé un triforce aussi !


J'ai fini il y a pas longtemps en difficile, et j'ai trouvé le challenge vraiment bien taillé. Ni trop peu, ni vraiment impossible. Vraiment ce que j'attend de la difficulté sur ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Kl4w

*Immortal Redneck* : j'étais tenté depuis la sortie, mais le feeling des armes paraissait un peu mou de la b*te en vidéo. 
Je l'ai pris quand même en soldes pour tester, avant même de m'apercevoir qu'ils ont sorti un gros patch récemment qui revoit toute la partie tir justement. 
Et perso ça m'éclate : c'est Rogue Legacy mixé avec Ziggurat, et je trouve la difficulté/le rythme de déblocage particulièrement bien géré pour le moment (bien mieux qu'un Everspace qui joue avec les mêmes mécaniques). Chaque run apporte son lot de nouveautés, et après avoir débloqué le double saut, ça devient limite frénétique et il y a moyen de bien bourriner. 
Le feeling des armes est bon, le nombre de bonus à trouver parait plus que correct et ils sont bien variés (avec des trucs bien putassiers en terme de malus, sans que ça tombe dans le "bon bah ton run est terminé à cause de ce malus ingérable" ), les différents persos apportent pas mal de variété, ... 
Non vraiment, j'adore !

----------


## Ruvon

> Dans un autre genre de petit jeu, je viens de boucler le scénar principal de *Last Word*, un rpg de joutes d'éloquence dans un manoir de snobs avec un savant fou qui construit une arme militaire basée sur l'argumentation. (J'ai trouvé le jeu sur la page BLAEO de Evilblacksheep pour tout dire). C'est très sympathique, ça coute 2 euros en ce moment sur steam.


J'arrive après la bataille : j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu mais ce n'est pas un RPG. Il peut ressembler sur certains aspects à ce qu'on appelle des JRPG, mais c'est tout.

----------


## Cannes

*Game Dev Tycoon*

J'ADORE ce jeu. Je le découvre longtemps après tout le monde mais j'ai bien fait. Tout est génial, réferences aux JV, développement d'un JV, bien gérer son argent, créer son moteur, gérer sur quel public publier quelque chose.. Je pense passer pas mal de temps dessus  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai repris ma partie sur *Disgaea 2* car je suis tout proche de la fin
A la base, je voulais tater sérieusement  le endgame, mais je vais me contenter de finir le "scénario" parce que dans mon univers, les journées ne font que 24 heures  ::P:

----------


## Haraban

Une plaque de marbre en boue recouvre les pneus de mon camion. Je m’enfonce dans le sol à mesure que ça patine. Ma jauge de carburant m’indique que ça fait déjà trop longtemps que ce petit manège s’éternise, et le moteur couine en fond de première depuis deux heures. Plus loin, la route disparait complètement sous une inondation monstrueuse. Je penche dangereusement à gauche et le chargement de bois menace de m’entrainer dans une chute qui me couterait très cher. Si seulement je pouvais sortir le treuil et me tirer de là, mais pas un seul arbre solide à moins de 50 mètres. Foutue raspoutitsa.

Je joue à *Spintires* et j'adore ça.

----------


## Cabfire

Moi me voila enfermé dans une académie, et je viens de partir en voyage scolaire sur une île ou le soleil peine à se montrer... Problème, le proviseur est un ours ,noir d'un coté, blanc de l'autre pas forcement sympathique... 

Bref je joue à *Danganronpa 2*, et ça me fait toujours autant marrer.

----------


## IriK

Suite au soldes Steam, je me suis rappeler que je n'avais jamais jouer à *Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*
C'est très sympa, que ce soit par son gameplay ou Xana, notre _"ange gardien"_ ::trollface::  ; à voir comment cela continue pour l'histoire et le lore.
Par contre, que je hais ces putaing d'araignées et de _gollum_ !  :Boom:

----------


## CptProut

Log du capitaine date stellaire 2017276 :

Ils sont partout quand je les vois pas je les sens, impossible d'avoir confiance. j'arrive blinder de munition mais je n'ai que 10 sec de répis avant de devoir recommencer à me cacher.
Quand ils ne sont pas trop fort je me retrouve a tout taper dans une pièce par sécurité, tout est piégé je ne sais meme pas si je peux me faire confiance.

Bref je Joue a *Prey*

----------


## LeChameauFou

*The Last Of us Left Behind remastered* : mode réaliste. C'est vraiment chaud.  Quand bien même on clear pas les salles remplies d'ennemis, il y a des passages assez chauds. Du vrai die and retry.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Après avoir lâché comme une bouse *Stardew Valley* en mars (lassé d'un coup), je me suis remis à *The Witcher 3* bien décidé à le finir cette fois.
Sauf que la version 0.15.x de *Factorio* est sortie entre temps.
Je me suis dit "aller, je teste vite fait".

Depuis je suis toujours dessus, et ma partie actuelle a déjà une durée de 80h alors que j'ai pas fini (je n'ai pas encore lancé la fusée ; et puis de toute façon j'ai plein de trucs à faire dans ma base).
*Factorio*, la DeLorean du jeu vidéo (on voyage dans le futur avec, on ne s'en rend pas compte).

----------


## FrousT

*Factorio* le jeux qui n'a jamais était soldé selon isthereanydeal  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Il est toujours en EA factorio?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Toujours oui, mais la sortie définitive est assez proche.
Ils vont sortir la 0.16 bientôt (juillet sans doute), et après ça sera la définitive (sans doute septembre à mon avis).

J'espère que CPC refera un test d'ailleurs. Le jeu a pas mal changé depuis leur dernier "à venir".

----------


## Blackogg

> *Factorio* le jeux qui n'a jamais était soldé selon isthereanydeal


C'est plutôt les jeux qui sont toujours en early access et qui se soldent dont il faut se moquer.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est plutôt les jeux qui sont toujours en early access et qui se soldent dont il faut se moquer.


Mon smiley c'est juste que je trouve ça magique, le jeu marche tellement qu'il y a aucune promo, jamais et ils ont raisons ! (un peu comme les jeux Blizzard #rireenregistré)

----------


## Super_maçon

Les dealers de crack ne font pas de promo non plus, pas besoin.  :Vibre:

----------


## Clydopathe

Si à la première dose... C'est pour ça qu'il y a une démo à *Factorio*  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Si à la première dose... C'est pour ça qu'il y a une démo à *Factorio*


C'est quoi comme démo ? Temps de jeu limité ou nombre de trucs fabricables limité ?

----------


## Clydopathe

C'est sur le site du dev, la demo consiste à faire les premières missions scénarisés (30min à une heure de jeu) de la campagne. Juste de quoi te mettre l'eau à la bouche en voyant le potentiel du jeu.

----------


## FrousT

Sinon je joue à *Shadow Warrior* (2013)

FPS assez classique mais bougrement efficace  ::):  C'est assez varié, on peut alterner les phases de sabre/armes de façon assez fluide, c'est cool.

Pas le FPS de l'année (2013?) mais un bon FPS quand même. Les environnements sont super (au début du jeu) mais deviennent un peu trop classique sur la fin (zone intérieur moche et vide, comme on en fait par milliers...)

La difficulté est bien dosé et la durée de vie correct (je suis presque à la fin, je commence tout doucement à me faire chié mais me reste 2h à tout cassé donc ça va)

----------


## Cabfire

Attention tu t'exposes a des problèmes ! En général par ici Shadow Warrior n'est pas trop apprécié !

Mais MOI je te soutiens ! C'était Doom avant l'heure ! REVOLUTION !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FrousT

> Attention tu t'exposes a des problèmes ! En général par ici Shadow Warrior n'est pas trop apprécié !


Ca fait longtemps que je n'écoute plus les avis des gens par ici  :Sweat: 

Surtout qu'ils ont tous perdu espoir de sauver mon âme vu le temps que je passe sur Dota donc j'ai pas trop peur  :Sweat:

----------


## Zerger

> Ca fait longtemps que je n'écoute plus les avis des gens par ici


Tu imagines, y'a des gens qui n'aiment pas Furi  ::o:

----------


## ercete

Tiens ça cause de *Shadow Warrior*
A la sortie du 2 il était comparé à Borderlands... du coup je me suis laissé tenté.
N'étant pas suffisament hypé pour le 2, j'ai participé au gift chez les généreux pour le 1.
J'ai testé,... quelque chose comme 2 heures, j'ai été pas mal déçu. J'y ai pas retouché depuis, mieux : je l'ai désinstallé ce weekend...
Après je connais pas la réput sur le forum mais la mayo a pas pris chez moi...

----------


## CptProut

> Tu imagines, y'a des gens qui n'aiment pas Furi


En m’enfonçant un micro dans le cul et en chantant du Céline Dion je fait une meilleur B.O

Mais le jeux est cool  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

Ce troll est énorme, je valide  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

> En m’enfonçant un micro dans le cul et en chantant du Céline Dion je fait une meilleur B.O


Vas-y, fais-nous rêver !!  ::wub::

----------


## CptProut

> Vas-y, fais-nous rêver !!


Je fait ça ce soir  :tired:

----------


## Nono

> Pas le FPS de l'année (2013?) mais un bon FPS quand même. Les environnements sont super (au début du jeu) mais deviennent un peu trop classique sur la fin (zone intérieur moche et vide, comme on en fait par milliers...)


Sur Nofrag, il côtoie Call of Juarez Gunslinger et Metro: Last Light dans les jeux solos de l'année. C'est dire l'année creuse. Il y a eu Outlast, et Bioshock Infinite aussi, pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de truc.

----------


## schouffy

Tous les jeux que tu viens de citer sont des bons FPS en tout cas (gnagna Outlast c'est pas un FPS).

----------


## Gloppy

> Sinon je joue à *Shadow Warrior*(2013)
> [...]La difficulté est bien dosé et la durée de vie correct (je suis presque à la fin, je commence tout doucement à me faire chié mais me reste 2h à tout cassé donc ça va)





> Attention tu t'exposes a des problèmes ! En général par ici Shadow Warrior n'est pas trop apprécié !
> Mais MOI je te soutiens ! C'était Doom avant l'heure ! REVOLUTION !


Moi aussi j'ai beaucoup aimé ce *Shadow Warrior*, découvert par hasard alors qu'il profitait d'une promo à -90%. Je voulais le tester "pour voir", en hommage aux FPS de ma jeunesse... et je me suis retrouvé à terminer le jeu. 
Au passage, j'ai une clé en rab à donner dans mon inventaire Steam, si quelqu'un veut l'essayer...  :;):

----------


## pothi

> Merci pothi 
> 
> J'ai débloqué les 3 vaisseaux, et l'intérêt des combats a pris un coup de fraîcheur soudain avec le plus petit (plus fragile mais plus véloce). Mon premier run avec lui (sans aucune amélioration) m'a amené jusqu'au 5e secteur. Bon je me suis fait rétamer par une patrouille Okkar et son torpilleur, aucun copains de GB en vue pour me soutenir, mais je me suis âprement défendu ! Je note pour les emplacements, et je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait recommencer la zone !
> Sinon j'ai essayé de jouer avec la manette, mais je trouve que je suis bien plus précis et habile à la souris. Peut-être parce que j'ai pas pris le temps de m'habituer à la manette...
> 
> Je regrette un peu le manque de scénarisation des secteurs, il y a certaines mini-missions mais elles sont trop rares à mon goût. Du coup on a une impression de "vide" peu animé.


Pour la manette, je pense que c'est plutôt l'inverse c'est moi qui n'ai pas pris le temps de m'adapter au clavier 
Sinon je suis content si mes conseils t'ont servi. 
Oui cette impression de vide peu animé reviens régulièrement dans les retours. 
Okkar et GB sont neutre ils t'auraient regardé mourir   ::P:

----------


## BaneRequiem

J'ai attaqué *Nier : Automata* y'a quelques jours et j'ai une petite dizaine d'heures de jeu. Pour le moment c'est du (presque) tout bon, alors que je suis pas trop client de jeux jap' (le dernier que j'ai aimé c'était MGS V). Détrônera-t-il Prey - le jeu qui m'a le plus marqué de loin ces derniers temps - dans mon coeur ? On verra si j'ai le courage de faire plusieurs runs du jeu, vu qu'apparemment c'est nécessaire ;-) Petit défaut quand même : trop de quêtes secondaires partout, du coup j'avance pas dans la quête principale ! Mais bon elles sont chouettes à faire, donc je vais pas chouiner :-)

Et sinon je me fais *Human Fall Flat* en split screen avec ma copine. On se tape de grosses barres  ::P:  Ca faisait un moment qu'elle avait pas accroché à un jeu en coop. Le dernier c'était *Overcooked* mais à mon avis il est pas prêt d'être détrôné celui-là...

----------


## FrousT

> Détrônera-t-il Prey - le jeu qui m'a le plus marqué de loin ces derniers temps - dans mon coeur ?


Nier il va te toucher en plein cœur tu va voir  :Emo:  Enfin si t'arrive à éprouver des sentiments pour des robots  :Emo: 

Et les quêtes secondaires au final t'en n'a pas tant que ça (tu pourra les continuer dans tes autres runs pour la plupart donc autant continuer l'histoire principal)

Moi je joue à *SUPERHOT* (offert par le grand et costaud Harvester)

Au final je voulais juste le lancer pour voir la bête, et puis j'ai du y passer 1h non stop en fait  :^_^: 
Le concept est original, c'est un simulateur de tir en slow motion si je devais le mettre dans une catégorie, le die & retry qui permet d'améliorer son approche à chaque essai est bien foutu (on reste rarement bloqué et c'est cool)

Du coup j'étais juste curieux, mais en fait j'ai vraiment bien accroché et je pense le finir assez rapidement  ::wub:: 

Par contre la narration est... Euh... WTF est le mot... Quand le jeu te demande d'arrêter de jouer et te force à quitter le jeu tu comprend que les dévs n'ont pas fumé que de la marie Jeanne...

----------


## Olima

Je suis au dernier boss de *Alwa's Awakening*, metroidvania retro vraiment très sympa. Si vous avez aimé Shovel Knight ou Odallus, je vous conseille, même si c'est moins glamour et nerveux que le premier. On reste dans un joli pixel art 8 bits, avec un gameplay un peu lent qui rappelle presque les vieux platformers pc (que j'ai à peine connus). Ce n'est pas hyper long, mais correct (une 15aine d'heures au dernier boss). Rien de follement original non plus, mais tout est très bien foutu. On débloque des zones par l'acquisition d'upgrades pour baquette magique (l'un fait des blocs, l'autre des bulles sur lesquelles on peut grimper à la bubble bobble), lesquels demandent toutefois de bien manier le personnage. Un poil de puzzle mais pas trop. Quelques salles à base de piquants mortels sur la fin, qui rappelleraient presque meat boy, mais en moins sadique toutefois. Franchement un bon moment, même si ce n'est pas une révolution du jeu vidéo.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue donc à *Ori and The Blind Forest* et je suis pas loin de la fin.

Je m'amuse beaucoup dessus même si il y a certains passage bien relou et qui casse un peu le rythme du jeu (

Spoiler Alert! 


les passages où il faut s'enfuir des "temples" en fait

). Par contre, je m'attendais à une jolie histoire mais... entre 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mort de Naru au début, Ori qui est tout seul, Gumon qui est le dernier de son espèce, Kumo qui a perdu tout ses bébés à cause de la lumière...

, sérieux, les gens derrière ce jeu sont des monstres  :Emo:

----------


## Cabfire

Ces passages la j'ai limite plus galéré sur le premier que tout le reste du jeu.

Mais oui, c'est vraiment super Ori.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je découvre (un peu plus de 2h de jeu) *The Hunter : Call Of The Wild*.

Il est en promo en ce moment entre 17 et 20€ (gamedream.com, gamersgate.com, Steam) au lieu des 30€ de base, et comme je le guettais depuis sa sortie...
Le principe est simple : c'est un jeu de chasse. 

On relève des traces d'empreintes (quel animal, quel direction, quelle vitesse de déplacement), d'excréments (anciens, récents), de sang si on a blessé la bête (saignement très faible à important, détermine la distance que le machin va avaler en cavalant), etc... Pour l'approche, courir/marcher/accroupi/allongé, jumelles, fusil, et appeaux pour la jouer embuscade plutôt que course de fond. Il y a deux ou trois zones de réserve naturelle, assez spacieuses, un camp, des quads, différentes armes et gibiers plus ou moins rares ou faciles à approcher (renard, cerf, daim, ours, bison, etc...). En terme de gameplay il faut se méfier du sens du vent (indiqué sur un mini-radar) et du bruit que l'on fait (le jeu prend en compte tout un tas de surfaces et d'objets : branches, galets, etc.).

Ca peut se jouer en multi (jusqu'à 8 apparemment), c'est assez zen (en moyenne je mets un quart d'heure pour trouver ET descendre un daim, espèce facile) et surtout, graphiquement c'est vraiment superbe. Les feuillages, la lumière qui perce dans les sous-bois, les fougères et autres végétaux (on voit l'herbe se coucher lors d'une bourrasque), la pluie... c'est très immersif. 

Bref pour le moment je m'éclate, je m'attends à en baver un peu plus sur les espèces rares, et il reste quelques bugs en multi (consulter son inventaire peut faire disparaître/réapparaître le fusil, le quad a quelques bugs de collision quand on en descend), mais c'est cool, et les arbres de compétences à compléter sont une excellente motivation (pistage, etc), de même que les fiches statistiques données quand on récupère un gibier, qui précisent le tir, angle, endroit touché, etc... et la récompense (XP et dollarz) dédiée.

Le topic du forum qui cumule avec l'ancien The Hunter Classic (laid, exigeant et avec abonnement car pseudo-f2p), est plutôt calme.
Ca tourne comme un charme tout en Elevé sur mon i5-2550K de 2012 avec 16 Go ram et une R9 290X. Je vous laisse qq screenshots de la réserve européenne.

----------


## Wulfstan

Le tir dans la tête, quelle erreur... Toujours viser le coeur, ils le disent pourtant dans le jeu ! (si je me souviens bien du Let's Play "Chasse pêche nature et tradition" d'un Youtubeur dont j'ai oublié le nom)

Il faut oublier vos vils réflexes FPS, mon bon monsieur.  :X1:

----------


## Nephizz

> Je découvre (un peu plus de 2h de jeu) *The Hunter : Call Of The Wild*.


Et sinon, on peut chasser la galinette cendrée ou pas ? Il y a une jauge pour gérer le taux d'alcoolémie dans le sang ? Parce que sinon l'aspect simulation en prend un coup...

J'ai commencé *Darkest Dungeon* que j'ai choppé en solde. Le jeu de base sans les DLC. Pour l'instant je n'en suis qu'au début donc je ne souffre pas trop et je profite de la DA de malade. J'imagine que je vais trouver ça beaucoup moins marrant quand le jeu va se décider à devenir réellement pute, vu le nombre de gens qui l'ont lâché en route sans en voir la fin.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai commencé *Darkest Dungeon* que j'ai choppé en solde. Le jeu de base sans les DLC. Pour l'instant je n'en suis qu'au début donc je ne souffre pas trop et je profite de la DA de malade. J'imagine que je vais trouver ça beaucoup moins marrant quand le jeu va se décider à devenir réellement pute, vu le nombre de gens qui l'ont lâché en route sans en voir la fin.


Le jeu n'est pas tellement "une pute", toutes les stats sont indiquées, et si tu meurs parce que tu comptais sur un 50% de réussite "parce que le précédent à foiré", c'est de ta faute. Moi ce qui m'a plus dérangé (au bout de 35h, tout de même), c'est le grind bien trop présent.

----------


## Nephizz

J'ai entendu dire qu'ils ont sorti un patch il y a quelque mois pour fluidifier la progression et limiter le grind. Enfin c'est ce que j'avais lu en lurkant sur le fil du jeu. 
Alors vu que j'ai commencé très tard je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure ça simplifie le jeu, mais tu pourrais peut être lui donner une seconde chance si le grind nécessaire a été revu à la baisse.

Enfin comme dit plus haut j'en suis à peine au début donc je suis mal placé pour en parler.

----------


## Zerger

En fait, il y a le mode Radiant à activer au début d'une nouvelle partie, qui est censé accélérer la progression dans le jeu.

Pour la puputerie, t'inquiète, tu dois déjà avoir 2-3 mecs à moitié fous dans ta ville  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

*Hollow Knight*

Début de jeu un peu mou, mais dès qu'on débloque quelques pouvoirs (après +/- 6h de jeu, c'est long) ça devient déjà bien plus excitant  :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> Le topic du forum qui cumule avec l'ancien The Hunter Classic (laid, exigeant et avec abonnement car pseudo-f2p), est plutôt calme.


?

The hunter classic a encore de beaux restes. Ça reste un jeu de 2009 mais il est loin d'être moche.

Niveau exigence, l'écart n'est pas énorme avec le nouveau the hunter. C'est surtout que le nouveau the hunter a certaine aides visuelles (qui cassent un peu l'immersion) et propose des proies faciles (en plus des difficiles). Mais dès que tu commence à chasser des proies plus rares dans the hunter call of the wild et que tu fais attention faire un tir parfait, et bien ça se rapproche pas mal de la difficulté de THC. Au niveau de la balistique je trouve même THC plus simple car mieux fini et avec des hitbox mieux branlées.

Après pour l'aspect abo, ça a toujours été dérisoire sur THC. En gros ça coûte dans les 3 euros par mois. Au final je préfère le modèle économique + progression de THC.
Dans THC, si tu mets l'argent que coûte The hunter call of the wild, tu peux t'acheter du matos histoire de jouer comme tu le souhaites (le jeu est chaque année disponible avec une nouvelle version boîte à 15 euros voir moins, avec pas mal de matos dedans et 6 mois d'abo) .
Dans The hunter cotw, tu es obligé de jouer bien longtemps pour débloquer des aspects de gameplay que tu recherches. 

De même pour le système de progression, on ne peut pas mettre des points dans tous, ça oblige à payer (ingame) pour respec quand on veut changer. Dans THC à chaque fois que je lançais le jeu, je pouvais décider de faire une séance de chasse radicalement différente de la précédente sans me prendre la tête.

Bref ce nouveau The hunter est cool et magnifique. Mais l'ancien n'a pas de quoi rougir car il reste encore meilleurs niveau gameplay (IA, balistique/hitbox, immersion, etc.) et intérêt sur long terme (TrueARC, compétitions).
(cf. mon poste comparatif entre les deux the hunter http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/31...1#post10803549).

Dans tous les cas, que cela soit THC ou The Hunter COTW, oui il faut y jouer. C'est sans doute mon FPS solo préféré de ces 10-15 dernières années.





> faut se méfier du sens du vent (indiqué sur un mini-radar)


Pas besoin de regarder le radar, il suffit de regarder la façon dont la nature bouge (les feuilles qui tombent sont les meilleurs indices)  ::):

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Je joue donc à *Ori and The Blind Forest* et je suis pas loin de la fin.
> 
> Je m'amuse beaucoup dessus même si il y a certains passage bien relou et qui casse un peu le rythme du jeu (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les passages où il faut s'enfuir des "temples" en fait
> 
> ...


L'intro a faillit me faire chialer, pauvre moman...

----------


## FoxDy

Ca fait des mois que je dois lancer Ori and the Blind Forest, mais après avoir joué à Life is Strange j'ai encore peur d'avoir les larmes aux yeux... j'ose pas sauter le pas.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Ca fait des mois que je dois lancer Ori and the Blind Forest, mais après avoir joué à Life is Strange j'ai encore peur d'avoir les larmes aux yeux... j'ose pas sauter le pas.


Non, c'est pas aussi fort que LiS, faut pas déconner  :^_^:

----------


## FoxDy

Ça me donne un peu plus de motivation, d'un coup.  ::o:

----------


## Raoulospoko

J'ai jamais fait LiS, ça a l'air hyper chelou. C'est si bien que ça  ?

----------


## Haelnak

Non, c'est survendu.

----------


## FoxDy

Oui, ça vaut le coup.

----------


## Zerger

Elu GOTY2015 par les canards, tu peux y aller les yeux fermés

----------


## Catel

Menteur, il a fini 2e.  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai profité d'une promo pour choper le pack du dernier* Call of Duty avec le remaster du tout premier*
 C'est assez marrant de jouer aux deux en parallèle (en solo uniquement). Une chiée d'années les sépare, et pourtant, on a vraiment l'impression de jouer au même jeu. Alors perso, comme je suis _légèèèèèrement_ fan de la licence, ca ne me gêne absolument pas, on retrouve les mêmes ficelles scénaristiques, le même gameplay, le même feeling des armes, mais la recette fonctionne bien.

Le remaster du premier Modern Warfare fonctionne toujours aussi bien, je ne me souvenais plus par contre de la caméra qui partait a 90° dans tous les sens quand on se faisait shooter (très déstabilisant), mais niveau level design, c'est une vraie pépite. Le rythme, la construction de chaque niveau. Gamekult avait fait une émission vidéo qui expliquait ca très bien avec des chiffres et des théories, et bah en effet, ca marche toujours aussi bien, c'est bien étudié. Après un passage difficile, hop une mission en mode freestyle. Une séquence d'action bien menée? allez on va te balader pendant quelques dizaines de secondes à travers un décor vide de tout danger pour mieux te relancer dans le feu de l'action.

Infinite Warfare est au final assez réussi. A part l'univers qui est vraiment un peu chelou et trop manichéen (il manque juste aux rebelles d'égorger des chatons en se filmant sur Youtube sérieux), ca fonctionne bien. J'ai a peine avancé sur la campagne donc j'attends de voir où ca va, mais pour le moment, il fait bien le taf.

----------


## Cabfire

LiS, la définition du Train de la Hype  ::ninja::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Menteur, il a fini 2e.


Il est premier dans le coeur des Vrais.

----------


## esprex

> J'ai jamais fait LiS, ça a l'air hyper chelou. C'est si bien que ça  ?


Non.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Non.


Si.

----------


## esprex

Aussi bien qu'un teen movie.

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'attends avec impatience des exemples de teen movies ressemblant à Life is Strange.

----------


## Da-Soth

Et puis c'est pas forcément péjoratif. Si ça ressemble à Créatures de Rêves (Weird Science), Ferris Bueller ou Wayne's World je signe tout de suite.

----------


## CptProut

> Si.


Non.

C'est 

DE
LA
MERDE

pour plein de raison.

----------


## Illynir

Je suis toujours sur *Ys The Oath of felghana* moi, presque fini ceci dit, à mon avis aujourd'hui je devrais le terminer.

Par contre les boss commencent à devenir assez ardu, j'ai faillit péter un câble sur Zirduros.  :Boom:  Je connaissais ces patterns au bout d'un moment pourtant (2 heures de try dessus quand même hein...) mais ces putains de missiles me faisait ultra chier à un point inimaginable. La délivrance ultime quand je lui ai péter sa gueule n’empêche.  :Vibre:  

C'est vraiment un très bon jeu quand même ce Ys, je vais enchaîner ensuite par Ys Origin comme prévu, pour l'instant la saga ne m'a pas du tout déçue, je dirais même que je n'en attendais pas autant.  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

> Menteur, il a fini 2e.


Pas chez moi !  :Cigare:

----------


## La Chouette

> J'ai jamais fait LiS, ça a l'air hyper chelou. C'est si bien que ça  ?


Il y a du bon et aussi du beaucoup moins bon. L'épisode 1 est gratuit, commence par ça, tu verras si tu en veux plus ou pas.

----------


## Astasloth

Grande fan de la série *Déponia*, j'ai acheté le tout dernier, *Doomsday*, sur Steam en profitant des soldes.
On retrouve notre pote Rufus, toujours aussi détestable, dans une histoire impliquant des voyages temporels (bah oui, forcément, il est quand même censé être 

Spoiler Alert! 


mort en sauvant Déponia

 dans le 3e opus de la série...) sans grande logique car Daedalic assume parfaitement de refaire un jeu sur ce filon alors qu'il  ne devait s'agir que d'une trilogie.
Je n'ai encore joué que 2 petites heures, donc je ne peux pas encore dire grand chose du scénario. Par contre, l'humour est toujours bien présent. Toujours aussi idiot. On retrouve les personnages emblématiques que l'on connait déjà, on découvre des secrets inavouables de certains, on chasse l'éléphant rose qui fait capoter la relation de Rufus avec Toni en cassant sans arrêt les verres en cristal de cette dernière...
Les mécaniques de point n' clic sont toujours aussi bien maîtrisées avec des énigmes accessibles mais qui nécessitent quand même d'avoir un esprit un peu tordu.
C'est donc bien parti pour être un bon Déponia.

J'ai également profité des soldes pour me rappeler que j'avais acheté *Invisible Inc.* l'année dernière à la même époque. Je l'ai donc lancé et je dois dire que j'aime beaucoup ce jeu. Mais bon, c'est normal, c'est Klei. Je crois qu'il n'y a pas un seul de leurs jeux que je n'ai pas fait... Je ne suis donc pas très objective.
Les mécaniques d'infiltration au tour par tour sont intéressantes, il faut savoir bien gérer ses points d'action et tirer le meilleur parti de chaque agent. C'est assez stratégique, surtout avec l'état d'alerte qui progresse à chaque tour et qui oblige à être assez rapide pour que ça ne devienne pas la merde de se déplacer dans le niveau (chaque niveau passé augmente la difficulté en rajoutant des ennemis, en allumant de nouvelles caméras, ...) tout en prenant tout de même assez son temps que pour récolter des items, du frics et tout ce qu'il faut pour avancer dans l'aventure.
J'ai entendu certains se plaindre de la rejouabilité du jeu, mais je n'en suis pas encore là, donc je verrai plus tard pour ce point particulier.

Et sinon, sur ma PS4, je joue toujours à *Persona 5* depuis avril (j'ai des phases où je ne peux pas jouer de toute la semaine parce que je suis trop occupée irl, c'est insoutenable !!!). J'en suis arrivée à 102h de jeu, j'approche de la fin. Et je veux pas que ça se termine. C'est toujours aussi bien, haut en couleur, avec des histoires intéressantes pour chaque personnage, des retournements de situation, une narration aux petits oignons. Un jeu où tout a été pensé avec minutie, du gameplay à chaque petit détail de l'intrigue. Bref, un grand jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Cool pour Doomsday, j'ai bien envie de connaitre cette fin alternative

----------


## Momock

@Illynir: tu joues en quelle difficulté au fait? En nightmare c'est insoutenable, il m'a fallu 40 essais (ou plus?) pour le boss du premier donjon, et je ne sais même pas par où prendre celui du second. Et en plus y'a du levelcap pour chaque donjon! (tu peux farmouiller un peu avant d'affronter le mid-boss, mais pour le boss impossible de gruger)

----------


## banditbandit

J'ai terminé le chapitre optionnel de Cylne consacré au mythe de Prométhée. C'était bien sympa et pas si évident que ça.

----------


## pothi

> Par contre la narration est... Euh... WTF est le mot... Quand le jeu te demande d'arrêter de jouer et te force à quitter le jeu tu comprend que les dévs n'ont pas fumé que de la marie Jeanne...


Tiens ben justement c'est censé être un jeu développé pour la VR donc est ce que le fait qu'on te dise d’arrêter de jouer après une heure n'est pas directement lié? ça me paraîtrait pas complètement illogique.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tiens ben justement c'est censé être un jeu développé pour la VR donc est ce que le fait qu'on te dise d’arrêter de jouer après une heure n'est pas directement lié? ça me paraîtrait pas complètement illogique.


Nan, Superhot (tout court) n'est pas un jeu pensé à la base pour la VR.
Superhot VR est une autre version du jeu.

----------


## Haelnak

> Non.
> 
> C'est 
> 
> DE
> LA
> MERDE
> 
> *pour plein de raison.*


La première étant que tu n'as pas aimé je suppose.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CptProut

> La première étant que tu n'as pas aimé je suppose.


C'est petit ça monsieur Nakaaz ( ouais j'écris mal ton pseudo qu'est ce que tu va faire ?)

Effectivement je n'ai pas aimé mais d'un point de vue objectif il faut reconnaître que :

- les perso sont pas très bien écrit
- l'histoire manque de cohérence
- le pouvoir de max est utilisé n'import comment (un coup ça marche un coup ça marche pas)
- toute les référence a la pop culture sont tel un parpaing sur une tartelette a la fraise de la subtilité
- La Da est un peu fade

Un jour j'y reviendrai vraiment en détail, mais il faut arrêté de suggéré ce jeu pour les truc a la telltate, Tales from the borderland est mieux ecrit.

----------


## Haelnak

> C'est petit ça monsieur Nakaaz ( ouais j'écris mal ton pseudo qu'est ce que tu va faire ?)
> 
> Effectivement je n'ai pas aimé mais d'un point de vue objectif il faut reconnaître que :
> 
> - les perso sont pas très bien écrit
> - l'histoire manque de cohérence
> - le pouvoir de max est utilisé n'import comment (un coup ça marche un coup ça marche pas)
> - toute les référence a la pop culture sont tel un parpaing sur une tartelette a la fraise de la subtilité
> - La Da est un peu fade
> ...


CptProut est un connard parce que :
- il ne sait pas écrire correctement
- il n'aime pas LiS
- il a un sous-titre
- il habite à Nantes
- il a une citation de TPH dans sa signature au lieu d'une des miennes
- son topic du classement n'a toujours pas été verrouillé
- il a l'OP du topic des animes, repère des déviants du forum

----------


## CptProut

> CptProut est un connard parce que :
> - il ne sait pas écrire correctement
> - il n'aime pas LiS
> - il a un sous-titre
> - il habite à Nantes
> - il a une citation de TPH dans sa signature au lieu d'une des miennes
> - son topic du classement n'a toujours pas été verrouillé
> - il a l'OP du topic des animes, repère des déviants du forum


Je modobelle pour insulte !

----------


## Haelnak

Bon, j'y suis allé un peu fort, il n'y a rien de mal à vivre à Nantes.

 ::ninja:: 


Sinon, en ce moment je joue à :
- *Gwent* : un jeu de cartes inspiré du mini-jeu de The Witcher 3. C'est globalement très bien mais la meta actuelle est exécrable à cause du dernier patch.

- *DiRT 4* : globalement sympa. La conduite est certes un peu moins plaisante que celle de DiRT Rally (trop de grip latéral notamment) mais le générateur de spéciales est une idée très intéressante. Les tracés perdent un peu en identité, forcément, mais la meilleure gestion et la plus grande variété des effets climatiques permettent malgré tout aux pistes d'avoir un certain cachet. 
Avec quelques patchs bien sentis retouchant une peu le comportement des vehicules ou d'autres ajoutant des "blocs" au générateur de spéciales, le jeu a le potentiel pour devenir un must-have.

----------


## Haraban

En parallèle de Spintires, je viens tout juste de me mettre à *Skullgirls*. 

Je n'ai pas jouer à un jeu de bagarre depuis que j'avais 11 ans et que j'appuyais sur n'importe quel bouton dans street fighter 2, du coup c'est un peu la découverte.
Pour le moment je suis une bouse, même en mode somnambule, et les "tutos" sont tellement expéditif et nombreux que je retiens rien (même si c'est déjà pas trop mal qu'il y ait des tutos).
Je vais persister encore quelques heures avant de jeter l'éponge.

----------


## Zerger

Les tutos de Skullgirls sont très bons, et expliquent super bien les bases d'un jeu de baston.

Y'a quelques canards qui essaient de se retrouver le soir pour jouer si ca t'interesse

----------


## Illynir

> @Illynir: tu joues en quelle difficulté au fait? En nightmare c'est insoutenable, il m'a fallu 40 essais (ou plus?) pour le boss du premier donjon, et je ne sais même pas par où prendre celui du second. Et en plus y'a du levelcap pour chaque donjon! (tu peux farmouiller un peu avant d'affronter le mid-boss, mais pour le boss impossible de gruger)


Je joue en hard. Oui le lvl cap au début je trouvais ça un peu chiant dans les Ys mais finalement en y réfléchissant c'est juste à cause de mes vieux réflexe de grinder un max et de buter tous les boss en mode "main dans le slip" que j'ai dans les autres jeux... Ici il n'y a pas de gruge possible comme tu le dis si bien, c'est soit t'as du skill et de l'observation pour repérer les pattern ou soit t'es juste nul... En plus il n'y a même pas l'excuse de sac à pv dans les difficultés supérieures car ce n'est pas le cas, c'est juste les attaques qui deviennent plus variées (avec des nouvelles même), plus rapide ou plus nombreuses, une légère hausse des PV mais rien de bien fondamentalement différent. 

Par exemple Zirduros dont je parlais au dessus il envoie 4 missiles à la fois en nightmare au lieu de 2. quand il balance son combo de X3 missile ça fait 12 putains de missiles à tête chercheuse à esquiver... Bonne chance momock pour celui là, déjà qu'en hard j'ai failli péter un câble.   ::ninja:: 

Combien de fois quand je rencontre un boss la première fois je me dit: WTF c'est IM-PO-SSIBLE ! Puis finalement après pas mal d'essais je me rends compte que c'est tout à fait possible et, pire encore, une fois que t'as bien pigé le truc c'est même assez simple au final...  ::unsure::  Bon faut quand même du bon skill manette en main faut pas déconner quand même. Je trouve ça justement très intéressant dans cette saga, comme je l'avais déjà dit, et il me semble que toi aussi, c'est pratiquement du puzzle game et du sens de l'observation à ce stade là et c'est super gratifiant. Pourtant je suis pas le genre à aimer les défis et les challenges à la base...

Par contre le stick analogique de ma manette 360 commence à morfler sévère et j'ai jamais autant gueulé devant mon écran d'ordi que face à ces boss de psychopathe.  ::|:

----------


## Chonko

*Narcosis*

Jeux de balade "horrifique" dans une station sous marine inondée, sympa pour l'instant (1h30 de jeu). On doit gérer en permanence son O2 et les fusées éclairantes, un couteau à huître pour combattre seiches et autres bestioles des abysses. Techniquement ce n'est pas la joie, avec un anti aliasing sommaire et du stuttering aléatoire. Ah et le DSR ne marche pas, j'ai même l'impression que le jeu force uniquement la réso du moniteur. Et sinon c'est le festival des jump scare inefficaces. Mais l'ambiance est sympa  ::): .

----------


## Orkestra

> Je joue en hard. [...]|


J'ai lancé Ys: The Oath in Felghana aussi, sur les conseils de Momock et Parpaingue (merci beaucoup d'ailleurs, c'est exactement le genre de feeling que je cherchais) et je suis seulement allé jusqu'au premier boss "pour voir" (j'ai trop de jeux en cours, donc je reviendrais à Ys un peu plus tard).
J'ai commencé en "normal", n'ayant jamais joué à un titre de la série je me suis dit que c'était la meilleure option.

Pour le moment le seul truc qui m'embête c'est la 3D : je galère à toucher les ennemis volants, et j'ai aussi eu un peu de mal a éviter certaines attaques du premier mid-boss (les 4 épées "têtes chercheuses").
Pour ce qui est du feeling c'est du tout bon même si le premier boss a été un peu répétitif (assez peu de patterns, mais comme je lui faisais des dégâts pourris, c'était un peu long). J'imagine que si j'augmente la difficulté, les boss auront plus de patterns, en même temps ce n'est que le début et ce n'est déjà pas une partie de plaisir alors...

Vaut-il mieux commencer en normal, quitte à refaire un second run dans un niveau de difficulté supérieure une fois qu'on a le jeu mieux en main ou galérer dès le début (au risque de se dégouter du jeu) ?

----------


## Zerger

> *Narcosis*
> 
> Jeux de balade "horrifique" dans une station sous marine inondée, sympa pour l'instant (1h30 de jeu).


Vire ce truc et joue à *SOMA*

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai lancé Ys: The Oath in Felghana aussi, sur les conseils de Momock et Parpaingue (merci beaucoup d'ailleurs, c'est exactement le genre de feeling que je cherchais) et je suis seulement allé jusqu'au premier boss "pour voir" (j'ai trop de jeux en cours, donc je reviendrais à Ys un peu plus tard).
> J'ai commencé en "normal", n'ayant jamais joué à un titre de la série je me suis dit que c'était la meilleure option.
> 
> Pour le moment le seul truc qui m'embête c'est la 3D : je galère à toucher les ennemis volants, et j'ai aussi eu un peu de mal a éviter certaines attaques du premier mid-boss (les 4 épées "têtes chercheuses").
> Pour ce qui est du feeling c'est du tout bon même si le premier boss a été un peu répétitif (assez peu de patterns, mais comme je lui faisais des dégâts pourris, c'était un peu long). J'imagine que si j'augmente la difficulté, les boss auront plus de patterns, en même temps ce n'est que le début et ce n'est déjà pas une partie de plaisir alors...
> 
> Vaut-il mieux commencer en normal, quitte à refaire un second run dans un niveau de difficulté supérieure une fois qu'on a le jeu mieux en main ou galérer dès le début (au risque de se dégouter du jeu) ?


Perso j'ai pris le pari de jouer en Hard direct car j'avais fait juste avant YS Chronicles+ qui regroupe donc YS 1 et YS 2 donc j'étais déjà bien chaud pour ce type de jeu. Je te conseille donc de rester en normal qui propose déjà un sacré challenge si on est pas habitué. J'avais pesté sur les mêmes trucs que toi au début de la partie et finalement au fur et à mesure tu auras des nouveaux pouvoirs et tu cibleras bien mieux les ennemis volant. En gros le skill va venir petit à petit quoi et la courbe d'apprentissage est relativement grande, d'où les multitudes de niveau de difficulté disponible d'ailleurs pour récompenser justement ça.  ::): 

Et effectivement le premier mid-boss (Car ce n'est pas un vrai boss  :Cigare: ) comme tous les autres boss du jeu à plus de pattern en augmentant la difficulté du jeu et on peut tous les faire peu importe la difficulté sans se faire toucher une seule fois si on est bon mais crois moi que déjà en mode normal tu vas en bouffer des game over.  ::ninja::

----------


## Chonko

C'est prévu après  ::rolleyes::  !

----------


## Olima

Moi j'ai *Ys Origins* qui traine dans mon backlog. Dans mon souvenir, je n'ai pas du tout aimé : c'était quasi du beat em all avec des puzzles, toujours dans le même dongeon (je m'attendais à un rpg, avec une map etc). J'ai halluciné où c'est comme ça tout le long ?

----------


## Illynir

Ys Origin est un cas à part, c'est une préquelle à Ys 1 et 2 qui explique certains éléments de ces deux jeux et qui se déroule quasi exclusivement dans une tour. Les autres Ys sont plus variés.

----------


## Momock

> Moi j'ai *Ys Origins* qui traine dans mon backlog. Dans mon souvenir, je n'ai pas du tout aimé : c'était quasi du beat em all avec des puzzles, toujours dans le même dongeon (je m'attendais à un rpg, avec une map etc). J'ai halluciné où c'est comme ça tout le long ?


Ah, si tu t'attendais à un RPG, effectivement on en est loin (et c'est tant mieux en fait, moins y'a de "RPG" dans mon jeu d'action mieux je me porte perso). Et ça se passe intégralement dans une même tour, c'est pour ça que je recommande en général de commencer par Felghana qui est plus classique à ce niveau (y'a un village et plusieurs donjons connectés par une petite map).

@Orkesta: ça dépend de ton skill. Si tu vois que le boss du premier donjon te donne du fil à retordre passes en hard. S'il te fait péter un câble et pleurer du sang restes en normal. Perso j'ai fait ma première partie en hard et je m'en suis tiré, même si je désepérais un peu par moments (comme l'a dit Illynir: quand on aborde un boss pour le première fois on a vraiment la sensation qu'il va être insurmontable, alors qu'en fait pas du tout).

----------


## Zerger

C'est un peu du meme style que Illusion of Time  les Ys?

----------


## Nephizz

> Vaut-il mieux commencer en normal, quitte à refaire un second run dans un niveau de difficulté supérieure une fois qu'on a le jeu mieux en main ou galérer dès le début (au risque de se dégouter du jeu) ?


J'ai fait le jeu en normal parce que je n'aime pas faire dans le masochisme pour rien, le challenge est déjà bien présent et les boss fights suffisamment épiques. 

@Zerger: Oui, plus ou moins. Mais en beaucoup plus nerveux.

----------


## Harest

> ... une légère hausse des PV mais rien de bien fondamentalement différent. ...


Oui, juste le double  ::P: . Enfin ça dépend à priori, certains boss c'est 50% de plus.




> Vaut-il mieux commencer en normal, quitte à refaire un second run dans un niveau de difficulté supérieure une fois qu'on a le jeu mieux en main ou galérer dès le début (au risque de se dégouter du jeu) ?


Perso j'ai fait une partie en normal parce que j'aime bien jouer dans la difficulté de base prévue par les devs. Et après j'aimais bien le jeu alors j'ai relancé dans la difficulté que tu débloques qu'après avoir fini une fois le jeu : Inferno.
C'est vraiment comme tu le sens en fait. Si ça te paraît trop simple ou non en normal.
Je sais que dans Valdis Story par exemple, c'est un des rares jeux où j'ai commencé en normal et j'ai très vite recommencé en hard. Ceci dit avec les 3/4+ des succès où il faut défoncer les boss avec un rang S, je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée. Ça plus le fait qu'il y a plusieurs boss & cie manquables j'avais un peu lâché le jeu.

----------


## Illynir

On reste quand même vachement loin du sac à pv et du truc basique de tous les jeux qui consiste à juste augmenter les points de vie des ennemis. C'est l'une des plus grande force du jeu selon moi. Au passage je suis sur le boss final, j'en chie grave mais je viens de passer le cap du: "Putain mais c'est impossible cette merde" et je suis dans la phase du: "Eh mais attends petit con, t'es vulnérable à ce moment là toi...".

Le kill est pour bientôt, je le sens.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shapa

> J'ai jamais fait LiS, ça a l'air hyper chelou. C'est si bien que ça  ?


Apres le meilleur argument pour savoir s'il est bien c'est de regarder les pseudos des mecs qui aiment pas  ::ninja:: 

En vrai je l'ai fait et il est pas mal, je dirais pas le meilleur jeu jamais fait, mais sympa. Tu passes un bon moment et si tu le trouves a pas cher ça vaut carrément le coup.

----------


## Illynir

Boss tué et jeu fini, la satisfaction du travail bien fait.  :Cigare: 

Par contre ça a débloqué le mode inferno, une difficulté supérieur au mode nightmare... Ils sont fou les mecs.  :Boom:  

Bref, je vais me lancer dans Ys Origin maintenant.

----------


## Olima

Merci pour les rponses. Je tenterai peut etre les autres pour me faire une idée  :;):

----------


## Haraban

> Les tutos de Skullgirls sont très bons, et expliquent super bien les bases d'un jeu de baston.
> 
> Y'a quelques canards qui essaient de se retrouver le soir pour jouer si ca t'interesse


Bon, j'ai un peu progressé. En fait c'est assez simple de placer des coups et d'en enchainer quelques uns, quitte au début à appuyer un peu frénétiquement sur quelques touches en faisant des quart de cercle Bas-Gauche/Bas-Droite au stick  ::P:  .
J'ai fais l'histoire de Cerebella en somnambule et finalement il n'y avait vraiment aucune difficulté. je vais la tenter en montant le niveau d'un cran. Pour le moment je trouve le jeu super plaisant en tout cas  ::lol::  .

Et pour les réunions de Canard, j'y réfléchirais, mais je suis devenu plutôt réticent à l'idée de jouer avec les gens du forum.

----------


## La Chouette

> Bon, j'ai un peu progressé. En fait c'est assez simple de placer des coups et d'en enchainer quelques uns, quitte au début à appuyer un peu frénétiquement sur quelques touches en faisant des quart de cercle Bas-Gauche/Bas-Droite au stick  .
> J'ai fais l'histoire de Cerebella en somnambule et finalement il n'y avait vraiment aucune difficulté. je vais la tenter en montant le niveau d'un cran. Pour le moment je trouve le jeu super plaisant en tout cas  .
> 
> Et pour les réunions de Canard, j'y réfléchirais, mais je suis devenu plutôt réticent à l'idée de jouer avec les gens du forum.


Le mode histoire est relativement simple. Par contre, dès que tu veux combattre des gens, tu t'en prends plein la gueule et tu pleures. Du coup, j'en suis resté au mode histoire.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et pour les réunions de Canard, j'y réfléchirais, mais je suis devenu plutôt réticent à l'idée de jouer avec les gens du forum.


Jamais testé Skullgirls en multi, si jamais il y a des motivés n'hésitez pas à me faire signe.

----------


## Zerger

> Le mode histoire est relativement simple. Par contre, dès que tu veux combattre des gens, tu t'en prends plein la gueule et tu pleures. Du coup, j'en suis resté au mode histoire.


C'est le souci des jeux de baston, ceux qui trainent sur le Online sont pour la plupart des vétérans du jeu.
Mais pour ceux qui veulent se retrouver:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60...el-vs-Capcom-2

Bon sinon j'ai grave les boules, le portage de *KoF XIV* sur PC est vraiment foiré je trouve, impossible de jouer sans se manger des crashs, malgré le bon nombre de patchs qui ont été déployés. Du coup, je me tate à prendre la Revelator 2 et retourner sur Guilty Gear  ::(:

----------


## Momock

> Bon sinon j'ai grave les boules, le portage de *KoF XIV* sur PC est vraiment foiré je trouve, impossible de jouer sans se manger des crashs, malgré le bon nombre de patchs qui ont été déployés. Du coup, je me tate à prendre la Revelator 2 et retourner sur Guilty Gear


C'est compliqué de savoir ce qu'on est sensé acheter exactement. Est-ce que Revelator inclue tout le contenu de Sign? (histoire, modes de jeu, arènes, etc) Autrement dit si je veux l'intégralité d'Xrd me suffit-il de prendre Revelator + l'expansion Rev 2?

----------


## DeadFish

Oui.

----------


## Momock

Cool!

----------


## Supergounou

Si t'as des questions sur le jeu Momock, je te laisse aller faire un tour sur le topic ArcSys y a quelques gros acharnés là-bas.

----------


## Zerger

> C'est compliqué de savoir ce qu'on est sensé acheter exactement. Est-ce que Revelator inclue tout le contenu de Sign? (histoire, modes de jeu, arènes, etc) Autrement dit si je veux l'intégralité d'Xrd me suffit-il de prendre Revelator + l'expansion Rev 2?


Oui je t'avoue qu'ils ont pas fait simple sur le coup  ::P: 

Revelator inclue le contenu de Sign. Il y a aussi 3 persos en DLC (inclus dans la version Deluxe) et l'upgrade Revelator 2 qui rajoute 2 persos et un rééquilibrage. Si je dis pas de bêtise, les mecs qui ont juste Rev peuvent jouer contre ceux qui ont Rev2.

Bref, ca commence à chiffrer un peu pour avoir le jeu à jour, mais niveau contenu, le jeu ne se fout pas de ta gueule et la qualité est au rendez-vous  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

> Bon sinon j'ai grave les boules, le portage de *KoF XIV* sur PC est vraiment foiré je trouve, impossible de jouer sans se manger des crashs, malgré le bon nombre de patchs qui ont été déployés. Du coup, je me tate à prendre la Revelator 2 et retourner sur Guilty Gear


Go Tekken 7 !  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

J'ai beau mater des videos pour me convaincre, il m'attire absolument pas  :Emo:

----------


## Erkin_

Je ne connaissais pas Tekken, j'ai aussi trouvé les vidéos bof, mais une fois en jeu le fun m'a explosé à la gueule.
Tu as regardés les vidéos de Kami ? Ce sont peut-être les meilleures pour se faire une idée du jeu.

----------


## olaf66

Pour ma part c'est parti pour knight and merchants et ses parties solo de 4h.

----------


## Davonlin

> Go Tekken 7 !


 ::wub::

----------


## Cabfire

C'est surtout le partie prit graphique et la DA qui est chaud avec Tekken. C'est beaucoup trop WTF dans les costumes pour moi ...

----------


## Davonlin

Pas faux. Surtout avec l'outil de personnalisation. Bon c'est un délire un peu spécial mais c'est dommage de s'y arrêter.

----------


## Illynir

Je me fais une petite pause dans la saga Ys pour varier un peu, j'ai donc commencé la trilogie The Nonary games, avec *999*, le tout premier. J'ai pris la version remaster des deux premiers sortis sur Steam il n'y a pas si longtemps sous le nom *Zero Escape: The Nonary Games* qui inclue donc 999 et Virtue's last reward.

Je vais la faire courte: Ça déchire.

Le scénario, les personnages, l'ambiance... J'adore.  ::lol::

----------


## Gloppy

Après avoir réussi à récupérer le dernier exemplaire du jeu qui déchaîne les passions sur le site des bons plans parce qu'il est à la fois soldé à 10€ (au lieu de 60 sur Steam) chez Auchan... et presque introuvable chez les mêmes, je joue donc à *Prey*. 

Le jeu nous arrive auréolé de réputation flatteuse... qui jusqu'à maintenant (une dizaine d'heures à prendre mon temps) est loin d'être usurpée ! C'est l'un de ces FPS "bac à sable" au gameplay "émergent" sortis ces dernières années, entre Half-Life 2, BioShock et Dishonored. Et le jeu est à la hauteur de ses modèles, avec un level design malin, une progression régulière, beaucoup de liberté et d'inventivité. 
Bref, c'est cool et son apparent manque de succès commercial est évidemment injuste.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En ce moment, j'alterne entre* PlayerUnknown's Battleground*, *Tales of Glory* (l'équivalent d'un Mount & Blade en VR) et *Sairento VR* (un jeu de Ninja).

----------


## Clydopathe

En ce moment, j'oscille entre :
*Hollow Knight* gagné chez les généréux  ::):  (merci Flad !). Ce jeu est excellent, il en ressort une certaine mélancolie qui le rends assez unique je trouve. J'y ai joué deux petites heures et je pense que je vais prendre mon temps pour bien le finir.

*PUBG* j'ai craqué dessus ce weekend, ça faisait longtemps que je cherchais un jeu multi sympa et pour le coup, je suis servis! C'est un super battle royale et je mets à peine quelques secondes pour rejoindre une partie! (on qu'on doit être 100 pour pouvoir le faire).

*TESO* Je suis pas sur d'y jouer encore longtemps, le jeu est sympa sans plus, c'est le fait d'y jouer avec des amis qui me fait rester.

----------


## dieuvomi

Je joue à *Squad* avec des potes. C'est bien sympa, le rythme est plutôt lent (entre *Verdun* et *Red Orchestra*), la coopération est quasi obligatoire (tous les chefs d'escouade sont obligés d'avoir un micro et ont un canal spécial), les cartes sont très sympa, grandes et variées (du désert avec des villages à la forêt enneigée).
Les parties durent un peu plus d'une demi heure minimum, les différents rôles à endosser sont tous sympa et complémentaires, les mécaniques de construction de base sont un peu obscures au début mais on s'y fait.

Bref, pour un jeu en alpha, c'est pas dégueu du tout, il manque quand même pas mal de polish, notamment dans l'interface et dans la conduite de véhicule (les arbres ou les murs qui stoppent net), mais à part ça on s'amuse bien!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Starcrawlers* 
Plutôt mitigé pour l'instant. La pire tare du jeu est d'assommer le joueur de combats répétitifs, encore pire que dans un J-rpg. C'es tgenre tu te déplaces de 3 cases, un combat, 3 cases, un combat, t'ouvres une porte, un combat... Et comme au sein d'une mission c'est quelque chose comme 3 à 5 créatures différentes (qu'on retrouvent régulièrement dans d'autres missions par ailleurs) beehhhh c'est chiant...
Ca rallonge inutilement la sauce et enlève toute notion éventuelle de stress, tu sais déjà que tu vas avoir un combat dans chaque nouvelle pièce, et parfois même du respawn à la con dans certaines zones.
A la limite si les combats avaient été vraiment réussis et tactiques, j'dis pas, mais pour l'instant je spamme sans réfléchir les compétences, en Hard, et je me balade. pas de quoi fouetter un chat. J'espère que ça s'améliore par la suite, mais si la fréquence des combats ne diminue pas je lâcherais le jeu... On peut aussi oublier la notion d'exploration et les énigmes d'un Grimrock, la génération aléatoire ne s'y prêtant pas des masses...

Je crois que le seul point positif du jeu va être de me pousser à réinstaller Grimrock 2  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Revendu Overwatch sur console (car j'y jouais plus et le jeu lag sur console), mon compromis est de passer sur *Paladins* et ça fait le travail. C'est un F2P avec un cast à débloquer (car pas envie de mettre un centime) mais qu'importe ça me suffit.

----------


## FrousT

> Overwatch sur console


 :^_^: 

Ah pardon c'était pas une blague  ::unsure::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

J'alterne entre ME:A, Prey, R6:S et maintenant Diablo III avec la sortie du nécro...

----------


## Zerger

> Revendu Overwatch sur console (car j'y jouais plus et le jeu lag sur console), mon compromis est de passer sur *Paladins* et ça fait le travail. C'est un F2P avec un cast à débloquer (car pas envie de mettre un centime) mais qu'importe ça me suffit.


On a trouvé le nouveau compte de Sylvine !!!

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Ah pardon c'était pas une blague


Pas d'ma faute si je suis trop pauvre pour avoir une vraie bécane. Ah moins que le forum se cotise pour me payer un vrai pc ^^

----------


## Chan

Si c'est pour jouer à Paladins c'est pas la peine, la ps4 suffira.  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon moi je suis sur Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition sur la terrasse avec une binouze.
Je me suis acheté le 2 aussi, en version nannanced toujours, ça fait 10 ans que je n'y ai pas rejoué, on verra les améliorations.

Et là coup de folie/de chaleur/d'alcool, j'ai achété NeverWinter Nights 2 complete edition (j'ai entendu que du bien de Mask of the Betrayer), ça va Reupeugeu sec ces vacs !

----------


## Timesquirrel

> Après avoir réussi à récupérer le dernier exemplaire du jeu qui déchaîne les passions sur le site des bons plans parce qu'il est à la fois soldé à 10€ (au lieu de 60 sur Steam) chez Auchan... et presque introuvable chez les mêmes, je joue donc à *Prey*. 
> 
> Le jeu nous arrive auréolé de réputation flatteuse... qui jusqu'à maintenant (une dizaine d'heures à prendre mon temps) est loin d'être usurpée ! C'est l'un de ces FPS "bac à sable" au gameplay "émergent" sortis ces dernières années, entre Half-Life 2, BioShock et Dishonored. Et le jeu est à la hauteur de ses modèles, avec un level design malin, une progression régulière, beaucoup de liberté et d'inventivité. 
> Bref, c'est cool et son apparent manque de succès commercial est évidemment injuste.


Il y a dans prey de  bonnes idées qui sont effectivement novatrices comme les mimics ou le couteau suisse qu'est le lance mousse mais dans les faits, il reste très similaire dans sa construction et son gameplay à system shock 2, père spirituel de bioshock. ( Et je le kiffe pour ça, SS2 étant un de mes jeux préférés)

----------


## esprex

*The Walking Dead : New Frontier.*
J'en suis à la moitié de l'épisode 2.

J'avais plus ou moins fait les précédents (j'avais fait une pause, j'ai voulu y rejouer et j'ai vu que les traductions FR avaient disparues -> poubelle).
Bah toujours pas de changements dans la formule Telltale, on te fait croire que tes choix vont influer sur le jeu alors que non, toujours les mêmes problèmes d'animations, toujours ces moments chiants où tu diriges ton personnage qui avance au ralenti, toujours aussi compliqué de savoir ce que va dire notre personnage tellement les choix ne sont pas révélateurs...

Mais bon, c'est toujours aussi sympa à suivre en mode détente avant de se coucher, comme une petite série. C'est particulièrement violent, j'ai pris quelques baffes dans la tronche. J'aime beaucoup Clémentine dans cette saison, elle est badass et touchante.

----------


## Cannes

To the Moon 

J'en suis à la moitié du jeu et ça m'a surpris parce que je pensais pas être autant touché par l'histoire qui m'a déjà fait lâché des petites larmes, j'ai hâte de continuer du coup.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah oui ? 

J'ai trouvé que ce jeu était une totale imposture. Même pas un jeu en fait, juste une histoire que tu déroules à coups de clic. Et quelle histoire... barbante de A a Z, avec des protagonistes insupportables (le scientifique là, je l'aurais tué si j'avais pu). Je ne comprends vraiment pas toute la hype que le jeu a pu susciter. 

Seul réconfort, le fait que Maria Kalash n'ait pas aimé non plus.

----------


## sebarnolds

> Ah oui ? 
> 
> J'ai trouvé que ce jeu était une totale imposture. Même pas un jeu en fait, juste une histoire que tu déroules à coups de clic. Et quelle histoire... barbante de A a Z, avec des protagonistes insupportables (le scientifique là, je l'aurais tué si j'avais pu). Je ne comprends vraiment pas toute la hype que le jeu a pu susciter. 
> 
> Seul réconfort, le fait que Maria Kalash n'ait pas aimé non plus.


Même chose pour moi.

----------


## Goji

Je joue à *Rise of the Tomb Rider* et je le trouve très bien  ::):

----------


## La Chouette

> Même pas un jeu en fait, juste une histoire que tu déroules à coups de clic. Et quelle histoire... barbante de A a Z, avec des protagonistes insupportables (le scientifique là, je l'aurais tué si j'avais pu). Je ne comprends vraiment pas toute la hype que le jeu a pu susciter.


To the Moon ne prétend jamais être un jeu (la page du magasin dit d'ailleurs "story-driven experience"). Par contre, pour l'histoire, je l'ai beaucoup aimée. Ca doit être le faible que j'ai pour les p'tits vieux. Toujours est-il que j'ai hâte que la suite sorte (Finding Paradise). C'est du slice of life avec un peu de drama et de science-fiction injectés dedans, c'est mignon et touchant.

----------


## Megagamelle

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/


Une personne qui prétend être gamer PC se doit de jouer à ces deux perles.

----------


## La Chouette

> Une personne qui prétend être gamer PC se doit de jouer à ces deux perles.


Non.

----------


## Megagamelle

Si.

----------


## Haelnak

Si.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Si.

----------


## Momock

Si.

Bon ok, une perle et demi.

Et ça devrait figurer dans le topic des niouz!

----------


## Supergounou

C'est rigolo votre petit jeuj je peux participer?  ::): 

...

Mince, je ne sais plus ce que je voulais dire  ::unsure::

----------


## Momock

Tu voulais dire que NOLF = meilleur FPS ever.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu voulais dire que NOLF = meilleur FPS ever.


Ca peut être le meilleur FPS de tous les temps, ça reste un FPS. Donc un genre que je déteste. Si j'y joue, je n'aurais probablement que du mal à dire du gameplay (je ne peux cependant rien dire au sujet de l'ambiance, du scénar' etc.). Et si j'en dis du mal, je vais me faire lyncher. Donc je préfère ne pas y jouer.

----------


## azruqh

> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/
> 
> 
> Une personne qui prétend être gamer PC se doit de jouer à ces deux perles.


La bonne nouvelle de la soirée. Merci Megagamelle !

----------


## Olima

> To the Moon ne prétend jamais être un jeu (la page du magasin dit d'ailleurs "story-driven experience"). Par contre, pour l'histoire, je l'ai beaucoup aimée. Ca doit être le faible que j'ai pour les p'tits vieux. Toujours est-il que j'ai hâte que la suite sorte (Finding Paradise). C'est du slice of life avec un peu de drama et de science-fiction injectés dedans, c'est mignon et touchant.


J'imagine que tu connais déjà, mais il y a ce jeu sorti récemment qui revendique l'influence de TTM : https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...aradise-found/ (pas essayé)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/
> 
> 
> Une personne qui prétend être gamer PC se doit de jouer à ces deux perles.


Ah merci, ça faisait un bail que j'avais envie de les tester.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'imagine que tu connais déjà, mais il y a ce jeu sorti récemment qui revendique l'influence de TTM : https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...aradise-found/ (pas essayé)


Jamais entendu parler. Comme quoi, pour me proposer Zup! Zero, Zup!, Zup! 2, Zup! 4 et Zup! 5 ainsi que tous les platformers et walking simulators notés "mostly negative", la liste de découvertes marche bien, mais lorsqu'il s'agit de me montrer des trucs qui m'intéressent, y a plus personne.

----------


## sebarnolds

> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...s-download-it/
> 
> 
> Une personne qui prétend être gamer PC se doit de jouer à ces deux perles.


Merci ! J'ai les jeux sur CD/DVD, mais une copie qui marche sans les CDs avec patch widescreen, ça ne peut pas faire de mal  ::):

----------


## Megagamelle

Tellement contente de faire des heureux.  :Emo:

----------


## Cannes

> Ah oui ? 
> 
> J'ai trouvé que ce jeu était une totale imposture. Même pas un jeu en fait, juste une histoire que tu déroules à coups de clic. Et quelle histoire... barbante de A a Z, avec des protagonistes insupportables (le scientifique là, je l'aurais tué si j'avais pu). Je ne comprends vraiment pas toute la hype que le jeu a pu susciter. 
> 
> Seul réconfort, le fait que Maria Kalash n'ait pas aimé non plus.


C'est pas un jeu pour moi c'est juste comme regarder un film et si j'enlève toute la partie "jeu" ben c'est le genre de film qui me plairait je pense.

----------


## Momock

> Ca peut être le meilleur FPS de tous les temps, ça reste un FPS. Donc un genre que je déteste. Si j'y joue, je n'aurais probablement que du mal à dire du gameplay (je ne peux cependant rien dire au sujet de l'ambiance, du scénar' etc.). Et si j'en dis du mal, je vais me faire lyncher. Donc je préfère ne pas y jouer.


En fait, ça ne l'est probablement pas. C'est mon préféré parcequ'on peut y jouer furtif 70% du temps environ (avec des gadgets et tout) et que j'aime les jeux d'infiltration. Dans le même genre mon second FPS favori est Half-Life, parcequ'il y a des éléments d'aventure et de plateforme.

----------


## Catel

NOLF ça aurait pu être bien si ça avait été un FPS. Or c'est un jeu d'infiltration et je hais les jeux d'infiltration. Du coup je l'ai bouclé en cheatant.

----------


## Lilja

Si 
... en retard  ::ninja::  

Merci pour le lien  ::):

----------


## Sarha

Non

... en retard aussi.

----------


## Pluton

Rah, NOLF ! Comment ça enfonce même Half Life !

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi si c'est bien que ca si j'en ai jamais entendu parler ?  ::huh::

----------


## Haelnak

> Pourquoi si c'est bien que ca si *j'en ai jamais entendu parler* ?


Diantre.

----------


## Sylla

> Si.





> Si.


Impératice?

----------


## Haelnak

Je l'ai déjà faite il y a moins de 15 jours. Essaye encore.

----------


## Sylla

Ouais ben ça va, je te rappelle que je suis au boulot alors j'ai pas le temps de tout lire d'abord.

----------


## Haelnak

Tu as quand même le temps de lire le titre du topic pour te rendre compte que tu es hors-sujet, non ? 
Maintenant, chut.  ::ninja:: 

Et va bosser.  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pourquoi si c'est bien que ca si j'en ai jamais entendu parler ?


Soit t'es jeune, soit t'as une lacune dans ta "culture" vidéoludique. 
Bon sinon découverte de *Blazerush* et c'est des barres de fun avec des potes pour pas cher, profi....euh non rien, achetez-le plein pot maintenant que les soldes sont finies.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis jeune dans ma tête, ca compte ?  ::ninja:: 

C'est aussi bon que Golden Eye?

----------


## Cabfire

Jamais entendu parler de cette série de jeu... si c'est bien c'est assez peu cité ...

----------


## Zerger

En même temps, si le forum se perdait pas dans les débats sur Bioshock ou Paladin ou le classement des meilleurs Visuel Novels sans boobs ....  ::ninja::

----------


## La Chouette

> Rah, NOLF ! Comment ça enfonce même Half Life !


Pas difficile, Half Life c'est mauvais, comme jeu.

----------


## esprex

Non.

----------


## Cannes

> ou le classement des meilleurs Visuel Novels sans boobs ....


Ça existe ?  :WTF:

----------


## Zerger

Surement, suffit de demander à Baalim pour celui avec boobs

----------


## La Chouette

> Ça existe ?


Ca dépend. "sans boobs", ça veut dire sans boobs exposés ou complètement sans boobs ? Parce que dans le second cas, c'est pas compliqué, suffit de chercher "visual novel yaoi"  ::trollface::

----------


## Cabfire

Danganronpa il y a du boobs non exposés !

----------


## Momock

> C'est aussi bon que Golden Eye?


Ça peut se comparer vu que les deux jeux ont un côté fufu assez important (avec caméras de surveillances, headshots au silencieux, etc). La différence c'est que NOLF c'est bien. Contrairement à GoldenEye c'est même JOUABLE!!! Le début est meh par contre, j'avais mis un moment à entrer dans le truc.

----------


## Olima

Bon pas mal de bugs visuels sur NOLF1 pour moi (et le fait de devoir cliquer deux fois sur caps lock pour passer de la marche au sprint, un peu bizarre), il va falloir que j'étudie tout ça...

Sinon dans le cadre de l'event du topic des généreux, je me suis mis à *Syberia*. Pour l'instant, l'histoire ne me bouleversifie pas trop, mais les décors et l'ambiance générale sont vraiment extra. Le jeu n'a pas trop vieilli en 15 ans même si c'est un peu relou de faire du backtracking tout le temps, mais c'est un peu le lot de nombreux pn'c. L'interface et les contrôles sont vraiment agréables en plus.

----------


## Ginfizz

*Anno 1404*

C'est ça qui est bien avec les soldes : ça permet de se lancer sur des jeux pour lesquels on se disait "pourquoi pas ?" et d' avoir parfois de bonnes surprises au final.

J'en suis au chapitre 5 de la campagne / tuto et j'apprécie énormément le fait de capter petit à petit des mécaniques toujours plus profondes. Ma principale motivation pour finir les épisodes étant de repartir créer une nouvelle ville / colonie pour mettre à l'épreuve mes compétences accrues de bâtisseur / gestionnaire  :Cigare: 

Reste à voir si l'intérêt se maintiendra durant les futures parties en mode bac-à-sable.

Techniquement le jeu tient très bien la route malgré son âge et reste même plus joli que la plupart des jeux de gestion actuels.

----------


## Zerger

> Ça peut se comparer vu que les deux jeux ont un côté fufu assez important (avec caméras de surveillances, headshots au silencieux, etc). La différence c'est que NOLF c'est bien. Contrairement à GoldenEye c'est même JOUABLE!!! Le début est meh par contre, j'avais mis un moment à entrer dans le truc.


Vu que j'ai trouvé Golden Eye super bien et super jouable, je vais tester ce Rofl (J'oasais pas la faire hier mais vu que qqun s'est laché...) à l'occasion

----------


## znokiss

> Vu que j'ai trouvé Golden Eye super bien et super jouable


Aahh, la puissance du souvenir enjoliveur.

----------


## Zerger

Si tu avais mis une vraie video du jeu, tu aurais vu que Golden Eye était un jeu genial  :tired:

----------


## La Chouette

> Si tu avais mis une vraie video du jeu, tu aurais vu que Golden Eye était un jeu genial


Mot clé : "était". Le jeu est encore parfaitement valable en multi-joueur à cause du facteur déconnade, mais c'est même pas la peine d'essayer la campagne.

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment Furi. Bon alors c'est bien hein. Mais c'est hypé et prétentieux. Le projet est super :
- S'en tenir à de la baston de boss : bien.
- Adopter un gameplay ultra fluide et précis : génial.
- Avoir pris de l'electro bourrine pour faire monter la sauce : bien, why not.

Sauf que : la narration est merdique et l'histoire vaut n'importe quel manga pour ado. Le lapin est ridicule, les textes puérils et veulent donner dans le culte en voulant provoquer artificiellement le mystère. "Tavu je parle jamais et je jette des regards trop dark !" Le design est très chouette sur les décors mais les personnages sont soit wtf soit clichés sans réussir un juste milieu.

Entre les boss la ballade est longue et chiante et INZAPPABLE putain en 2017 ça existe toujours ces erreurs aussi classiques de game design ??! C'est pas un Walking simulator que j'ai acheté !!!

La musique est mal gérée : il y a des coupures lors de changement de phases de boss et lors des morts (pas game over, juste les 4 carrés de vie là) au lieu d'une montée fluide en puissance et en agressivité de la zique au fur et à mesure de l'avancée du combat. Certaines tracks sont vraiment pourries aussi faut bien admettre. Faire plus répétitif que Super Meat Boy (qui lui au moins ne coupait pas la track lors des morts) c'est dommage.

Après le gameplay j'adore la partie sabre, j'ai un peu plus de mal avec le bullet hell, je m'attendais plus à du darks souls rapide que du shoot'em up.

----------


## Chan

Le design c'est normal ça vient du créateur d'Afro Samurai.

Lui ça correspond au Lapin de Furi on va dire :


Lui au héros de Furi :

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai bien aimé les parties entre chaque combat dans le sens ou le jeu fait monter la pression et met (un peu) en scène les choses. 

Après oui, l’écriture c'est pas fou fou, et effectivement ça devrait pouvoir se passer à l'envie.

----------


## znokiss

> Si tu avais mis une vraie video du jeu, tu aurais vu que Golden Eye était un jeu genial


Je l'ai refait y'a quelques années sur PC tout en hachedé et à la souris, et j'ai trouvé ça top malgré les défauts et raideurs d'époque... ma vidéo était une petite vanne, elle m'a fait rire.

----------


## Zerger

Honnêtement, j'aurais pas le courage de le relancer.... Pas envie de casser mes merveilleux souvenirs sur ce jeu que j'ai poncé à mort (devait me manquer juste 2 codecheats à débloquer).

----------


## Cabfire

C'est ça, le retro c'est bien; Mais que dans ta tête  :B):

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Honnêtement, j'aurais pas le courage de le relancer.... Pas envie de casser mes merveilleux souvenirs sur ce jeu que j'ai poncé à mort (devait me manquer juste 2 codecheats à débloquer).

----------


## schouffy

*Hollow Knight*

J'y ai joué que deux heures, et ça a l'air vraiment cool.
C'est super joli, l'ambiance et l'univers sont originaux, c'est complètement fluide, ça répond super bien, les premiers combats de boss étaient cool, j'ai envie d'en voir plus.

Par contre je suis pas sûr que ce soit mon genre de jeu. Là ça ne fait que deux heures, et j'ai déjà l'impression de faire les mêmes tableaux en boucle pour trouver un endroit nouvellement accessible. Je suis un peu "coincé" dans le sens où j'ai pas encore trouvé où aller, et je ne vois pas comment faire à part refaire toute la map méthodiquement (sachant que tout le monde respawn). Et ça risque de ne pas me passionner longtemps, surtout que la narration est absente donc on a pas vraiment d'indice.
J'ai jamais joué à un Metroid (j'ai testé un peu AM2R mais pas longtemps, j'ai pas accroché du tout), donc je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre pour la suite surtout que j'ai vu qu'il est assez long.

----------


## Supergounou

Les 4 premières heures sont pas très excitantes en effet. La suite est par contre splendide. Cela-dit, si tu n'aimes pas les Metroid-like, je doute que celui-là te plaise, il exploite les codes du genre à la (quasi) perfection.

----------


## schouffy

Je peux pas dire que j'aime ou j'aime pas les Metroid-like. AM2R c'est pas forcément le concept auquel j'ai pas accroché mais plus les contrôles, les animations, la DA, tout ça me laissait vraiment de marbre.
J'aime bien explorer mais j'aime pas trop les allers-retours. On verra bien.

----------


## Supergounou

Persiste un peu tu verras bien. Mais j'avoue avoir des doutes, Hollow Knight c'est vraiment de l'exploration à la dur, avec justement beaucoup de tâtonnement et d'aller/retours dès que tu as obtenu un nouveau pouvoir. Faut beaucoup jouer à la mémoire, se dire "tel endroit je le garde en tête, je pourrais y revenir quand j'aurais la possibilité de 

Spoiler Alert! 


dash

" par exemple. J'aurais personnellement du mal à le conseiller à un néophyte.

----------


## schouffy

On peut pas mettre de pin annotées manuellement sur la map j'imagine ?

----------


## Supergounou

Malheureusement non, c'est d'ailleurs un truc que j'ai toujours regretté dans les jeux du genre, déjà que j'ai du mal à me souvenir ce que j'ai mangé la veille... Dans les Metroids 2D, il y a une petite marque sur la map qui indique les endroits déjà visités où il y a un objet, mais ici rien. Reste la mémoire ou le crayon et le papier, même si c'est pas très excitant.

----------


## schouffy

Je pense que je vais prendre des photos avec mon tél comme dans tous les jeux où je dois me souvenir de choses  :^_^:  :demeuré:

----------


## La Chouette

> Je pense que je vais prendre des photos avec mon tél comme dans tous les jeux où je dois me souvenir de choses  :demeuré:


Honnêtement, t'as pas grand chose qui n'est pas marqué. C'est soit des grubs, soit des raccourcis, soit l'accès à de nouvelles zones. Si c'est l'accès à de nouvelles zones, tu vois de toutes façons que tu es en bout de map. Si c'est un grub, c'est pas dramatique, tu le retrouveras en te promenant plus tard. Si c'est un raccourci, tu perdras juste un peu de temps.

----------


## GalCiv

J'ai pris Hollow Knight dans les dernières soldes steam et je dois dire que j'apprécie beaucoup aussi.
L'univers, l'exploration, la musique, vraiment tout est solide.

Mais le jeu sur lesquel j'ai passé le plus de temps après ces soldes c'est Caves of Qud.
Des jeux sur lesquels je commence à jouer à 8h du soir et quand je regarde à nouveau l'heure il est 1h du mat ça ne m'arrive plus souvent :D.
C'est tout simplement le meilleur roguelike auquel j'ai jamais joué:
-Un univers à la fallout mais encore plus dingue tout en étant cohérent.
-Génération procédurale qui fait que chaque partie est unique(tout en ayant une map pas complétement random).
-Des tas de builds à tester(On peut créer un mutant avec tout un tas de choix de mutations délirantes mais qui affectent le gameplay).
-Le tileset et la musique de la version payante sont excellents.
Je sais qu'il existe depuis un moment mais j'étais complétement passé à coté. La découverte de l'année pour moi  ::P: .

J'ai aussi un peu joué à Steep et je dois dire que si le gameplay est très reussi(beaucoup plus que snow que j'avais acheté à l'époque).
Par contre l'attitude dudebro du jeu je ne suis pas fan.
"Je t'ai inscrit au concours redbull, va leur montrer que t'es le meilleur kiddo!".
"Tu leur en as mis plein la vue, la foule était en délire!".
*va vomir*.
A quand un jeu de snow pour les poètes?  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Mais le jeu sur lesquel j'ai passé le plus de temps après ces soldes c'est Caves of Qud.
> Des jeux sur lesquels je commence à jouer à 8h du soir et quand je regarde à nouveau l'heure il est 1h du mat ça ne m'arrive plus souvent :D.
> C'est tout simplement le meilleur roguelike auquel j'ai jamais joué:
> -Un univers à la fallout mais encore plus dingue tout en étant cohérent.
> -Génération procédurale qui fait que chaque partie est unique(tout en ayant une map pas complétement random).
> -Des tas de builds à tester(On peut créer un mutant avec tout un tas de choix de mutations délirantes mais qui affectent le gameplay).
> -Le tileset et la musique de la version payante sont excellents.
> Je sais qu'il existe depuis un moment mais j'étais complétement passé à coté. La découverte de l'année pour moi .


Caves of Qud a un super système de mutation. Par contre, je me le suis fait refund, personnellement. Disons que par rapport à d'autres jeux du même genre, mais gratuits (comme par exemple Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead ou le mode adventurer de Dwarf Fortress), il n'offre pas suffisamment en plus pour justifier un prix de 10€. Il les vaut clairement, mais on trouve aussi bien voire mieux gratos... (foutue concurrence déloyale  ::P: )

EDIT : je viens de lire plus attentivement et j'ai remarqué "version payante", ce qui m'a fait découvrir que le jeu en ASCII est gratuit... me reste donc plus qu'à m'y remettre.

----------


## Olima

> Je peux pas dire que j'aime ou j'aime pas les Metroid-like. AM2R c'est pas forcément le concept auquel j'ai pas accroché mais plus les contrôles, les animations, la DA, tout ça me laissait vraiment de marbre.
> J'aime bien explorer mais j'aime pas trop les allers-retours. On verra bien.


En même temps, Metroid 2, ce n'est pas vraiment ce qui s'est fait de mieux dans la série ni dans le style. Je ne peux pas jurer que tu aimeras HK (je n'y ai joué que quelques minutes chez un pote) mais d'un coté, tu as la version la plus basique du genre (épisode 2 du jeu fondateur, version gameboy donc un peu moins riche) et de l'autre, le dernier représentant qui a assimilé tous les apports au fil des années; donc ne projette pas trop l'un sur l'autre  :;):

----------


## GalCiv

> Caves of Qud a un super système de mutation. Par contre, je me le suis fait refund, personnellement. Disons que par rapport à d'autres jeux du même genre, mais gratuits (comme par exemple Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead ou le mode adventurer de Dwarf Fortress), il n'offre pas suffisamment en plus pour justifier un prix de 10€. Il les vaut clairement, mais on trouve aussi bien voire mieux gratos... (foutue concurrence déloyale )
> 
> EDIT : je viens de lire plus attentivement et j'ai remarqué "version payante", ce qui m'a fait découvrir que le jeu en ASCII est gratuit... me reste donc plus qu'à m'y remettre.


C'est aussi une façon de soutenir le dev qui a fait le jeu(et si je me gourre pas c'était à 4.99 pdt les soldes steam).
Le mode adventurer de dwarf fortress je ne suis pas fan perso, on n'a pas vraiment l'impression de jouer à un jeu mais de se balader dans une simulation sans but.
Cataclysm DDA je suis beaucoup plus fan(open source en plus!) mais il manque aussi un peu de direction au gameplay. Très simulation mais quand même beaucoup plus fun que dwarf fortress adventurer.
Perso pour moi Qud atteint ce juste niveau entre la simulation et le gameplay, entre le procédural et le monde statique classique des rpgs. Un petit bijou  ::): .

----------


## FrousT

> En ce moment Furi. 
> 
> Sauf que : la narration est merdique et l'histoire vaut n'importe quel manga pour ado. Le lapin est ridicule, les textes puérils et veulent donner dans le culte en voulant provoquer artificiellement le mystère. "Tavu je parle jamais et je jette des regards trop dark !" Le design est très chouette sur les décors mais les personnages sont soit wtf soit clichés sans réussir un juste milieu.
> 
> Entre les boss la ballade est longue et chiante et INZAPPABLE putain en 2017 ça existe toujours ces erreurs aussi classiques de game design ??! C'est pas un Walking simulator que j'ai acheté !!!


Bon je vois que tu a quand même apprécié le jeu mais t'a envie de le défoncer pour je ne sais qu'elle raison  :Emo: 

Alors le design c'est made in Afro Samurai  et le lapin il est tout choupi t'entend  :Boom:  Le scénario c'est pas pour ça que t'achète le jeu (même si la fin est cool) tu t'es trompé de jeu  ::ninja:: 

La balade est chiante, il est vrai, au moins 2 min de marche entre chaque boss, suffit d'éponger toute la sueur accumulé du boss précédent pour te faire patienter (ou recoller les quelques cheveux que tu a arraché)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@schouffy : si t'aime pas l'exploration, bon courage pour Hollow Knight  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi je joue à *Shadow of Mordor*.

J'avais besoin d'un jeu popcorn 0 prise de tête, bon bah voilà il fait parfaitement le taff  ::ninja:: 

C'est un open-world assez classique mais très efficace, toujours des trucs à faire, à débloquer, différentes styles de missions, bourrin/infiltration/distance. Il y a un peu tout ce qu'on veut  c'est cool. 
Par contre c'est vite répétitif, mais bizarrement ça me dérange pas, donc je vais surement le torcher très vite (dès que ça me soûle je rush les missions principales, spoil : ça va bientôt arriver  :B): )

----------


## znokiss

Toujours aussi peu de temps de dispo mais j'ai récupéré gratos un vieux Joystick FLY machin truc. 

Du coup, quand j'ai 1h de libre, je me mets un peu sérieusement à *AeroflyFS 1* que j'avais vaguement tâté il y a 4 ans de ça. 

Une fois fini de faire l'idiot en survolant les Alpes, on pousse le taquet "réalisme" à fond et ça devient tout de suite bien dur de diriger correctement l'avion. Faut jouer avec le trim et les flaps, la vitesse de l'hélice... j'en chie déjà avec juste le Cessna de base. Et j'aime bien ça.
Va falloir fouiller à la cave, j'ai un vieux track-IR qui n'a jamais servi qui traine dans un coin.

----------


## La Chouette

> C'est aussi une façon de soutenir le dev qui a fait le jeu(et si je me gourre pas c'était à 4.99 pdt les soldes steam).
> Le mode adventurer de dwarf fortress je ne suis pas fan perso, on n'a pas vraiment l'impression de jouer à un jeu mais de se balader dans une simulation sans but.
> Cataclysm DDA je suis beaucoup plus fan(open source en plus!) mais il manque aussi un peu de direction au gameplay. Très simulation mais quand même beaucoup plus fun que dwarf fortress adventurer.
> Perso pour moi Qud atteint ce juste niveau entre la simulation et le gameplay, entre le procédural et le monde statique classique des rpgs. Un petit bijou .


Le gros plus du mode adventurer, c'est la génération de monde qui se déroule avant. Quand tu passes en mode Legend pour lire l'histoire de l'elfe que tu viens de flinguer et les guerres auxquelles il a participé, c'est top.
Après, j'ai rien contre le fait de soutenir le développeur (j'ai filé 20$ à celui de Dwarf Fortress), mais payer pour ce genre de jeu à l'avance, j'ai du mal, je préfère le faire une fois que j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures dessus. Maintenant que je sais qu'il y a une version gratuite, c'est peut-être ce qui va arriver.

----------


## sousoupou

> *Hollow Knight*
> 
> c'est complètement fluide, ça répond super bien


Sérieux, il n'y a que chez moi qu'il y a des micro freezes réguliers qui me font déboulonner, surtout contre les bosses ?  :Emo: 

J'adore ce jeu (j'en suis à + de 40h) mais je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où je suis mort comme un con à cause de l'opti aux fraises  ::(:

----------


## Cabfire

Aucun souci d'opti chez moi.

----------


## Olima

Non ça a l'air récurrent. J'avais gifté le jeu à acdctabs mais on a dû demander remboursement pour la même chose.

----------


## La Chouette

Le jeu est étonnamment gourmand. T'es peut-être très légèrement en dessous de la config nécessaire.

----------


## Olima

(Non je crois qu'il y a des problèmes d'opti même sur de grosses config, d'après les forums. Moi par contre je suis en dessous de la config et je suis tristesse. Si même les jeux en sprite 2D deviennent gourmands, où va le monde  ::(:  )

----------


## Blackogg

> Sérieux, il n'y a que chez moi qu'il y a des micro freezes réguliers qui me font déboulonner, surtout contre les bosses ?


Ça m'arrive régulièrement : des chargements inhabituellement longs et des freezes en tapant un ennemi. 
Mais je relance le jeu et ça part.

----------


## Supergounou

> Sérieux, il n'y a que chez moi qu'il y a des micro freezes réguliers qui me font déboulonner, surtout contre les bosses ?


Non pareil ici, mais ça reste relativement rare. Le pire c'est dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'arène, pour passer le dernier de difficulté

 ça me fait souvent péter les plombs.

----------


## Da-Soth

*Pathfinder Adventure* 

Il transpose un jeu avec des cartes dans la lignée d'un Horreur à Arkham ou Warhammer le JdC avec une jolie interface.  

Ne l'achetez pas, ce jeu est une merde. On a des perso avec des caracts qui constituent un groupe, on construit chaque deck qui représente les pouvoirs, les alliés et l'équipement et on affronte un autre deck qui contient des événements, des pièges, du stuff et des monstres. Il y a très peu d'options tactiques. Les points de vie sont représentés par le deck du perso donc quand on utilise des cartes (pour des buffs, du soins, etc ), on perd des points de vie, ce qui est un non sens total. On est donc soumis à deux compteurs, celui du scénar qui représente un nombre de tours limités et celui de son deck.

Si on perd un combat par malmoule alors qu'on a investi beaucoup de cartes en buff, c'est double peine. Non seulement on perd des cartes de buff donc des points de vie mais en plus, le monstre inflige des dégâts. Ca peut très vite virer à la catastrophe.
Si on ajoute à ça que l'objectif d'un chapitre peut se trouver n'importe où dans le deck de rencontres, que tout se résout en lançant les dés, le jeu donne l'impression d'une RNG en total roue libre où finalement, le joueur a trop peu de prise.

Il aurait pu être un bon jeu apéro mais l'échec est bien trop punitif et donc frustrant pour que ce soit agréable.

----------


## FrousT

> Non pareil ici, mais ça reste relativement rare. Le pire c'est dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'arène, pour passer le dernier de difficulté
> 
>  ça me fait souvent péter les plombs.


J'ai jamais fini 

Spoiler Alert! 


la 3eme arène

, j'ai tellement pété des plombs que j'ai rush le boss de fin et désinstalle  :Sweat: 

Faudrait que je regarde une vidéo pour voir si j'étais loin de la fin ou pas  :tired:

----------


## schouffy

Je touche du bois avec Hollow Knight car j'ai aucun problème. Pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## Cabfire

> *Pathfinder Adventure* 
> 
> Il transpose un jeu avec des cartes dans la lignée d'un Horreur à Arkham ou Warhammer le JdC avec une jolie interface.  
> 
> Ne l'achetez pas, ce jeu est une merde. On a des perso avec des caracts qui constituent un groupe, on construit chaque deck qui représente les pouvoirs, les alliés et l'équipement et on affronte un autre deck qui contient des événements, des pièges, du stuff et des monstres. Il y a très peu d'options tactiques. Les points de vie sont représentés par le deck du perso donc quand on utilise des cartes (pour des buffs, du soins, etc ), on perd des points de vie, ce qui est un non sens total. On est donc soumis à deux compteurs, celui du scénar qui représente un nombre de tours limités et celui de son deck.
> 
> Si on perd un combat par malmoule alors qu'on a investi beaucoup de cartes en buff, c'est double peine. Non seulement on perd des cartes de buff donc des points de vie mais en plus, le monstre inflige des dégâts. Ca peut très vite virer à la catastrophe.
> Si on ajoute à ça que l'objectif d'un chapitre peut se trouver n'importe où dans le deck de rencontres, que tout se résout en lançant les dés, le jeu donne l'impression d'une RNG en total roue libre où finalement, le joueur a trop peu de prise.
> 
> Il aurait pu être un bon jeu apéro mais l'échec est bien trop punitif et donc frustrant pour que ce soit agréable.


C'est surtout qu'a la base c'est un jeu en multi. Ici si je ne me trompe pas tu n'as que du solo donc l’intérêt est vraiment nul.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai jamais fini 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la 3eme arène
> 
> , j'ai tellement pété des plombs que j'ai rush le boss de fin et désinstalle


À chaque fois j'arrive au boss, mais 12mn de souffrance (j'ai chrono) pour se faire roxxer le fion c'est agaçant  :^_^:

----------


## sousoupou

> Le jeu est étonnamment gourmand. T'es peut-être très légèrement en dessous de la config nécessaire.


J'ai un 2500k et une GTX970 alors si c'est pas capable de gérer de la 2D...

Je suis "rassuré" de ne pas être le seul à subir ces désagréments ! Ce jeu est une telle tuerie à part ça  ::wub::

----------


## schouffy

J'ai un 2400 et une GTX970 et le jeu est super fluide en toutes circonstances.. Il doit y avoir autre chose que la config dans l'histoire.

----------


## Chan

J'ai joué pendant 1h à : tenter de démarrer *NeverWinter Nights 2*. 
J'ai choppé la version GOG, et c'est la merde pour qu'il tourne sous Windows 7. Obligé de tripatouiller dans le fichier .ini et vérifier chaque mode de compatibilité, super intéressant comme introduction.  :tired: 

Maintenant je m'attaque au DLC intitulé : jouer sans que ça rame et que ça soit trop laid.
Alors je ne comprends pas trop étant donné que le jeu est assez vieux et que j'ai largement dépassé la configuration recommandée mais ce n'est pas fluide du tout.

----------


## hisvin

> Alors je ne comprends pas trop étant donné que le jeu est assez vieux et que j'ai largement dépassé la configuration recommandée mais ce n'est pas fluide du tout.


J'avais trouvé par pur hasard une solution à cela en utilisant un sweetfx de boulotsaur (un truc comme cela). Pas la moindre idée pourquoi mais le jeu était totalement fluide avec.

lien

----------


## Chan

Merci, je vais tester ça  ::): 

Edit : C'est pire, snif.

----------


## schouffy

Je teste *Ryse Son of Rome*, qui était offert sur GameSessions (que je découvre aussi).

Bon alors GameSessions c'est pas fou, un autre client avec un autre compte qui a forcément très peu d'options (genre il m'a DL le jeu en français et je crois pas avoir le moindre choix nulle part). Ensuite j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des pubs in-game (ça pop en modal, c'est arrivé une seule fois donc je me demande si j'ai pas appuyé sur un truc par mégarde, mais je crois pas). Le pitch de ce truc c'est qu'on peut tester les jeux gratuitement pendant quelques temps, mais vu que Steam on peut maintenant se faire rembourser au bout de deux heures je vois pas trop l'intérêt.
Bref je vais sûrement le virer dès que j'en ai fini avec Ryse.

Ensuite Ryse, c'est nul et rigolo. Les combats me rappellent Shadow of Mordor, donc ça va sûrement comme ce dernier, m'amuser une ou deux heures avant que je vire le jeu. J'ai rien à dire de plus dessus vu qu'il n'y a rien d'autre.

----------


## Catel

Je suis toujours dans *Twilight Princess* et si j'avais déjà quelques reproches à faire au jeu, je suis tombé sur ce que j'estime être un gros foirage de jouabilité, surprenant chez Nintendo.  ::rolleyes:: 

Un des donjons a des sables mouvants et quand tu les traverses, Link a une autre animation de marche, gênée et bien plus lente. OK.
Mais dans une des salles du donjon, en avançant, même après être sorti des sables mouvants, tu t'aperçois que tu vas garder cette animation, qui d'ailleurs t'empêche de résoudre le puzzle pour sortir de la salle !
Bug ? Pas du tout : tu es attaqué par... des rats invisibles. Il faut que Link se change en loup pour activer sa vision spéciale et se débarrasser d'eux... (au passage j'ai dû essayer ça et j'ai pas noté les rats)

Du coup, avoir la même animation pour deux problèmes aussi différents mais qui peuvent survenir quasi en même temps, bah c'est ultra trompeur pour le joueur et c'est une mauvaise réponse visuelle à envoyer.

----------


## gizmhail

De mon côté, entre 2 bugs, je savoure le second week-end de beta ouverte d'*Echo Arena* (_je suis passé sur le forum justement pour voir s'il y avais des joueurs de la beta ou un topic, mais pas encore on dirait, et je suis tombé ici, je me suis dit, why not partager là_  )

C'est un jeu en VR, sur Oculus. 
En gros, c'est le sport que l'on voit dans Ender's Game  :^_^:  (sans les flingues, mais avec moyen de stun par des coups de poing).
Un jeu de frisbee en zéro gravité, en multi 3v3, où il faut rentrer le frisbee dans une sorte de panier. 

On se déplace soit en s'agrippant aux murs/joueurs, soit avec des thrusters aux poignets, soit avec des boost dans le dos.
Et de manière assez incompréhensible, c'est niveau zéro de la cinétose : je n'ai jamais été malade dessus, alors que je ne suis pas le plus costaud dans les jeux un peu violent  :;): 
Surement à cause de la présence du corps, des postures des mains, et du mode de déplacement aux thrusters (en gros, les mains d'Iron Man mais avec le réacteur pointant vers le long du bras), mais c'est un délice, très naturel. 
Notre cerveau croit assez vite être en apesenteur, et à partir de là, semble "content"  ::): 

A voir s'ils ne ratent pas leur sortie (le 20 juillet), mais ça pourrait être LE jeu multi de la VR, même un beau truc à regarder en e-sport je pense  :^_^: 
Je repasserai sur le fofo voir si des équipes de canards se forment  ::P: 


PS : il y aura un jeu solo aussi qui sortira à côté, Lone Echo .. mais rien à voir on dirait, hormis sur les mouvements. Lone Echo sera payant, et je crois avoir compris qu'Echo Arena sera lui gratuit.

PS2 : en ce moment, la beta est un peu KO (le lobby avant les match marche, mais le matchmaking aboutit souvent à un écran noir. Bug connu en cours de correction d'après les dév, j'espère bientôt : la béta finit demain soir )

----------


## FrousT

> Ensuite Ryse, c'est nul et rigolo. Les combats me rappellent Shadow of Mordor, donc ça va sûrement comme ce dernier, m'amuser une ou deux heures avant que je vire le jeu. J'ai rien à dire de plus dessus vu qu'il n'y a rien d'autre.


Voilà, sauf que Ryse tu fait la même chose dans des couloirs, et Shadow of Mordor dans une grande carte bien vide ! (Je le sais j'y joue en ce moment  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et que Ryse n'a que le côté baston, et encore, celle-ci est  moins fournie que dans SoM.
Reste de putains de décors et une histoire potable, mais quel jeu chiaaaannnnnt à jouer.

----------


## Oldnoobie

*Valley*

C'est génial. Presque à la fin, et j'ai hâte. 
Tellement peu de bons jeux que je lance, sur lesquels je peux rester scotché 2h, quittant à regrets, et ayant hâte de découvrir la suite... le dernier c'était Firewatch.

----------


## Cabfire

Depuis quelques jours j'ai lancé *Shadow of Mordor* et c'est franchement sympa. 
J'aime vraiment beaucoup ce gameplay, si seulement CD Project pouvait s'en inspirer un peu ça pourrait être pas mal !

Avec un pote on se lance dans *Dying Light* aussi. Le jeu ne plaisante pas trop en mode Cauchemar et c'est cool. Je suis aussi assez surpris par l'optimisation du moteur, ça tourne parfaitement et c'est très bien ! Par contre je commence à avoir peur de la tombée de la nuit...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Typiquement le jeu que je n'achèterai jamais sans un pote motivé à le faire avec moi, trop les chocottes  ::P:

----------


## esprex

> Typiquement le jeu que je n'achèterai jamais sans un pote motivé à le faire avec moi, trop les chocottes


Oui l'idéal c'est d'être en coop, moi c'est pareil seul je n'aurai pas pu le faire mais à deux c'est sacrément jouissif. Les premières nuits on était en panique total  :^_^: 
Bon sur la durée la magie se dissipe un peu, mais ça reste une expérience qui restera gravée dans ma mémoire.

----------


## Cabfire

Oué je pense que c'est typiquement le jeu répétitif, mais l'ambiance et la, et la coop ça fait tout passer  :;):

----------


## FrousT

> Depuis quelques jours j'ai lancé *Shadow of Mordor* et c'est franchement sympa. 
> J'aime vraiment beaucoup ce gameplay, si seulement CD Project pouvait s'en inspirer un peu ça pourrait être pas mal !


What ? Je viens de le finir, faudra que je fasse un petit retour, mais je vois pas ce que tu veux dire au niveau du gameplay ? 
SoM 17h de jeu (j'ai fini et j'en avais marre sur la fin)
Witcher 30h de jeu voir plus (j'ai fini et j'aurais presque aimé continuer si j'avais plus de temps)

Sinon mon retour de Tomb Raider Underworld  :Boom: 




> Sinon moi je joue à *Tomb Raider Underworld* dans le cadre de l'event backlog,
> 
> Résumé rapide pour le moment : c'est... Horrible...  J'ai envi de mourir... Tomb Raider c'était bien dans ma jeunesse quand on savait pas trop coder des jeux en 3d, mais là c'est juste infecte en 2017 de jouer à ça






> Maniabilité on est sur du 2/10 quand même  Et faut activer la Vscync sinon on a des bugs très chelou. La parti combat/shoot est inutile, c'est cool on voit des tigres hommage aux anciens opus youpi...
> 
> Il est peut être mieux que Legend, je sais pas encore, Legend est plus action/shoot que Underworld qui est plus exploration/escalade et du coup globalement plus chiant, selon ma progression actuel.
> 
> Non mais j'aime bien les jeux de palteform, mais les jeux de plateform d'il y a 10 ans qui reprenne les plateformes d'il y a 20 ans et le font sans évolution, c'est beaucoup trop pour moi...
> 
> Enfin je suis pas sur le bon topic je continuerais ma rage ailleurs

----------


## Clear_strelok

Ne pas voir la différence entre la plateforme des Tomb Raider PSX et celle de la trilogie Legend c'est chaud, quand même.

----------


## Cabfire

En fait je ne parle uniquement du gameplay lors des combats, je trouve ça sympa et dynamique la ou sur Witcher 3 je me suis pas mal fait chié sur la partie affrontement (150h).

Pas de doute que sur la fin je vais en avoir marre.

----------


## FrousT

> Ne pas voir la différence entre la plateforme des Tomb Raider PSX et celle de la trilogie Legend c'est chaud, quand même.


Ah y a une différence ?  ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Chan

*Wizardry 8*.
Vous voyez Legend of Grimrock ? C'est bien vous avez une bonne vue.
Non en fait c'est le même style de Dungeon crawler mais avec énormément de classes et races chelou, c'est gigantesque.
Ah, c'est moche aussi mais ça date de 2001.

----------


## Cabfire

C'était pas du tour par tour Wizardry ? Au niveau des combats je veux dire.

----------


## Chan

Tu choisis en fait.

----------


## banditbandit

> Sinon mon retour de Tomb Raider Underworld


Underworld ou Legend même combat, ya vraiment que la nostalgie qui peut les sauver.

----------


## esprex

> En fait je ne parle uniquement du gameplay lors des combats, je trouve ça sympa et dynamique la ou sur Witcher 3 je me suis pas mal fait chié sur la partie affrontement (150h).
> 
> Pas de doute que sur la fin je vais en avoir marre.


Ouais c'est du batman like, c'est assez agréable à jouer. C'est juste dommage que ce soit à ce point répétitif les missions sont franchement chiantes, sans parler du combat final qui est une blague.

----------


## FrousT

> Ouais c'est du batman like, c'est assez agréable à jouer. C'est juste dommage que ce soit à ce point répétitif les missions sont franchement chiantes, sans parler du combat final qui est une blague.


Ah oui j'ai oublié de parler du combat final  :^_^:  La grosse blague, après ça aurait pu être pire on aurait pu avoir un combat chiant  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Il me spoil tout le jeu  ::cry::

----------


## esprex

Quel spoil, que le combat final est à chier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## FrousT

Désolé j'ai édite  :Emo:  Mais "tout le jeu" t'exagère un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ah y a une différence ?






A peine.

----------


## Cabfire

> Désolé j'ai édite  Mais "tout le jeu" t'exagère un peu


Je te pardonne mon fils  ::happy2::

----------


## La Chouette

> En fait je ne parle uniquement du gameplay lors des combats, je trouve ça sympa et dynamique la ou sur Witcher 3 je me suis pas mal fait chié sur la partie affrontement (150h).
> 
> Pas de doute que sur la fin je vais en avoir marre.


Comme dirait videogamedunkey, le gameplay de Shadow of Mordor c'est Assassin's Creed mais en bien. Bon, la quête principale est toute pourrie et le monde est moche, mais on s'y éclate à faire mumuse avec le système de nemesis et à escalader des trucs pour défoncer de l'orc.

----------


## Pluton

En ce moment OpenXcom avec le final mod pack.
Première fois que j'accroche à X-com d'ailleurs. Juste parce que le mod pack permet d'acheter direct des armures basiques pour ne pas envoyer des mecs en pyjama contrer la menace alien, rien que ce détail m'a toujours tué l'immersion dans le jeu vanilla. Là c'est bon.

----------


## Momock

> Ah y a une différence ?


 ::mellow:: 

Bah on passe d'une maniabilité de tank avec la caméra coincée dans le dos et de la grosse manoeuvre pour ajuster le moindre saut à du PoP d'Ubisoft à base de corniches, de walljumps et de barres, et où ça se joue tout seul. Et c'est ultra assisté. Genre faut faire exprès pour se louper. C'est comme si tu trouvais que Resident Evil sur PSX ça se jouait pareil qu'Outlast quoi, t'es un peu tout seul sur le coup!

PS: n'empêche que cette série est vraiment utile pour détecter les lows de la plateforme 3D, ils sont à chaque fois grillés quand ils invoquent le jouabilité naze des anciens Tomb Raider pour excuser leur nullitude sur les nouveaux, ça ne loupe jamais, héhé!

----------


## Anhumes

> Bah on passe d'une maniabilité de tank avec la caméra coincée dans le dos et de la grosse manoeuvre pour ajuster le moindre saut à du PoP d'Ubisoft à base de corniches, de walljumps et de barres, et où ça se joue tout seul. Et c'est ultra assisté. Genre faut faire exprès pour se louper. C'est comme si tu trouvais que Resident Evil sur PSX ça se jouait pareil qu'Outlast quoi, t'es un peu tout seul sur le coup!
> 
> PS: n'empêche que cette série est vraiment utile pour détecter les lows de la plateforme 3D, ils sont à chaque fois grillés quand ils invoquent le jouabilité naze des anciens Tomb Raider pour excuser leur nullitude sur les nouveaux, ça ne loupe jamais, héhé!


Marcher jusqu'au rebord, reculer d'un pas puis courrir et sauter. C'était très rigide les vieux tomb raider. Et régulierement tu tombais par une maivaise synchro.

----------


## Endymion

Je me met enfin un peu à *Alien Isolation*, ça fait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a fait pas autant stresser (mais de sensation de peur).

----------


## jeanba

Je me suis remis à Dawn Of War Soustorm
J'ai pris les Eldar, je me mange les Necrons, et j'ai du mal, notamment car je en sais pas comment détecter les "invisibles"  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

> Je me met enfin un peu à *Alien Isolation*, ça fait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a fait pas autant stresser (mais de sensation de peur).


L'infirmerie  :Death:  :Fourbe:

----------


## FericJaggar

> En ce moment OpenXcom avec le final mod pack.
> Première fois que j'accroche à X-com d'ailleurs. Juste parce que le mod pack permet d'acheter direct des armures basiques pour ne pas envoyer des mecs en pyjama contrer la menace alien, rien que ce détail m'a toujours tué l'immersion dans le jeu vanilla. Là c'est bon.


Ce jeu  ::wub::  J'étais devenu un pro du f5/f9 à l'époque. Mais je préfère quand même Terror from the Deep et son ambiance lovecraftienne.

----------


## Sylla

*The Evil Within* : J'en suis au chapitre 9, dans le manoir et c'est bizarre. J'aime pas trop les trucs qui font peur mais il y a un truc qui fait que t'as envie d'aller voir un peu plus loin à chaque fois. Pour le moment, l'histoire est un peu floue même si 2-3 choses semblent se mettre en place. J'avance tout tout doucement, accroupi quasiment en permanence et je panique dès que je vois des monstres m'arriver dessus ce qui fait que je gâche mes munitions bêtement...En tout cas, la tension est là, ne pas oser avancer trop vite, de peur de tomber sur un gros mob alors qu'on a qu'un tiers de sa vie sans seringue. Au niveau de l'atmosphère, de l'ambiance, c'est très réussi, un peu glauque, gênant même. Je le placerai au dessus d'*Alien Isolation* même.Mais du coup, j'y joue le we la journée parce que faire ça le soir avant de dormir, ça va pas le faire...Et dire que le 2 arrive...Petit bémol, la manip pour bind les raccourcis sur pc...c'est pourtant pas dur à programmer ça, si? 

Commencé *Nier Automata*: passé l'inévitable configuration borderless gaming machin pour jouer comme il faut sur PC, j'ai juste eu le temps de faire "l'intro" qui me mène jusqu'à la base spatiale. Et c'est..heu...surprenant, l'arrivée en mode schmup vertical, puis horizontal, puis les ennemis qui te tournent autour et après hop config' BTA avec les petites boules roses tirées par les machines. Déroutant, mais sympa ( et pas trop dur, en normal: oui je suis nul en BTA alors c'est comme ça). Pas pu juger l'histoire pour l'instant mais j'aime bien les combats surtout contre les gros machins, vraiment impressionnants ( et c'était que le début): vraiment hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## Catel

> Marcher jusqu'au rebord, reculer d'un pas puis courrir et sauter. C'était très rigide les vieux tomb raider. Et régulierement tu tombais par une maivaise synchro.


Comme je dis : c'était littéralement du case par case  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> En ce moment OpenXcom avec le final mod pack.
> Première fois que j'accroche à X-com d'ailleurs. Juste parce que le mod pack permet d'acheter direct des armures basiques pour ne pas envoyer des mecs en pyjama contrer la menace alien, rien que ce détail m'a toujours tué l'immersion dans le jeu vanilla. Là c'est bon.


Merci pour la découverte !

J'ai essoré le premier X-Com à l'époque et j'aurais bien envie de me lancer dans un petit trip nostalgique. Je vois par contre que ce clone est dans le flou côté légalité (ils l'admettent eux-mêmes dans leur FAQ), je vais donc en profiter pour acheter également les 5 premiers de la série chez WinGameStore, je vois qu'il y a une grosse promo en cours, comme ça pas de dilemme moral.  :;):

----------


## FericJaggar

Je ne sais pas si tu parlais de la trilogie UFO (Aftermath/Aftershock/Afterlight) dans les 5 premiers, mais si tu as l'occasion de la faire ils sont sympas, enfin surtout Aftershock et Afterlight.

----------


## Wulfstan

Je parlais de :
- X-COM UFO Defense (UFO: Enemy Unknown) - 1994
- X-COM Terror From the Deep - 1995
- X-COM Apocalypse - 1997
- X-COM Interceptor - 1998
- X-COM Enforcer - 2001

Si je comprends bien, les UFO (Aftermath/AfterShock/Afterlight) sont des jeux sur le même principe, dont le premier a été développé en hommage aux X-COM. Je n'y ai jamais joué, mais si l'occasion s'y présente j'y jetterai un coup d'oeil (le backlog est déjà bien conséquent ^^).

----------


## FericJaggar

Ce qui est sympa c'est que c'est du temps réel avec pause active, ça permet d'avoir des combats plus dynamiques et plus "réalistes" dans le sens où les soldats ne restent pas comme des cons pendant qu'on leur tir dessus (et pareil pour les aliens). Et ça permet de belles actions concertées entre coéquipiers.

Il me semble que *Interceptor* et *Enforcer* ne sont pas géniaux. En tout cas bien moins bons que les trois premiers.

----------


## FoxDy

> Je me met enfin un peu à *Alien Isolation*, ça fait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'a fait pas autant stresser (mais de sensation de peur).


Oooohhh cet Alien...  ::wub:: 
Bon courage.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Il me semble que *Interceptor* et *Enforcer* ne sont pas géniaux. En tout cas bien moins bons que les trois premiers.


Interceptor et Enforcer sont surtout de pur spin-off : *Interceptor* reprend un peu la même structure qu'une campagne XCOM mais change les phases tactiques par des dogfights spatiaux, sur le principe c’est bandant, sur l’exécution ça l'est moins ; *Enforcer* lui est un TPS arcade bête et mechant dans la ligné de ceux du début des années 2000, complètement oubliable mais avec quelques clins d'oeil sympa.

----------


## Endymion

> L'infirmerie


Correction "(mais pas de sensation de peur)".

Je crois que c'est justement là où je suis, je cause à un mec derrière une baie vitré qui me demande d'aller récupérer le badge d'un médecin etc
J'ai cru comprendre que c'était un passage difficile, en quoi? A part l'alien qui me lâche jamais, je peux pas mettre le nez dehors 2 mins.

En tout cas visuellement c'est super propre et ça rappelle bien Alien 1, masi c'est surtout d'un point de vue sonore que c'est très bien foutu.

ps: avec la promo sur l'oculus rift je regrette qu'il y ai pas un patch ou mod pour y jouer en vr.

----------


## FericJaggar

Y a de longues séquences sans sauvegardes et l'Alien est très souvent sur ton dos, ce qui fait que tu meurs régulièrement et est amené a refaire certaines séquences un nombre atroce de fois.

----------


## schouffy

> Les 4 premières heures sont pas très excitantes en effet. La suite est par contre splendide. Cela-dit, si tu n'aimes pas les Metroid-like, je doute que celui-là te plaise, il exploite les codes du genre à la (quasi) perfection.


J'en suis au sanctuaire des âmes et pour l'instant je m'éclate toujours. De plus en plus en fait, car je trouve qu'il y a moins de tâtonnements qu'au début je trouve, où on se heurte à des murs en permanence. J'ai le dash et la pince maintenant, et les déplacements sont super plaisants, la maniabilité est vraiment parfaite.
Je pense pas que ce soit les codes du Metroid-like qui me plaisent nécessairement, mais le jeu est tellement prenant et bien exécuté que j'y reviens sans arrêt, j'y pense même parfois quand j'y joue pas. ça m'est pas arrivé depuis Dark Souls 1.
A la limite le seul truc qui me fait arrêter c'est les pics de difficulté, vu que je suis pas doué en général à la manette et que je peux rager si je meurs trop.

----------


## SuicideSnake

En ce moment, je joue à *Get Even*.

L'histoire est intéressante, la musique est très bonne mais alors tout ce qui touche au gameplay donne me donne envie de hurler  :Boom: 

En fait, j'ai la sensation que le jeu aurait dû être un walking simulator d'enquête et que le développeurs ont finalement décidé de rajouter une composante gunfight/infiltration à l'arrache. On se retrouve donc à devoir avancer en essayant d'éviter les ennemis (parce que le jeu sanctionne le joueur en lui collant une 

Spoiler Alert! 


mauvaise fin si il tue trop

, apparemment) sauf que les moyens d'infiltration sont très limité, on a pas de quoi faire des diversions, y a pas de moyen non létal d'éliminer un ennemi (quand l'un des éléments importants du jeu repose sur le fait qu'il faut pas tuer, c'est débile) et le level design est pas très bon (par exemple, y a des conduits sauf qu'on peut pas les utiliser pour progresser, youpi). Ce qui rend le jeu extrêmement laborieux. Mention spéciale à l'IA qui devient folle dès que ça se transforme en gunfight et le corner gun permet d'être invincible donc c'est pas très intéressant.

Ca a pas l'air très long par contre donc j'avancerais quand même parce que je veux connaître la fin de l'histoire.

Y a un truc qui m'a fait rire, c'est que la voix off qui accompagne le perso m'a dit à un moment "arrête de faire ça, t'es pas dans un jeu vidéo" sauf que si, en fait, toute les limitations à la con me rappelle à coup de pelle dans la face que je suis dans un jeu vidéo, et un pas très bien fait, en plus.

----------


## Clydopathe

> Commencé *Nier Automata*: passé l'inévitable configuration borderless gaming machin pour jouer comme il faut sur PC, j'ai juste eu le temps de faire "l'intro" qui me mène jusqu'à la base spatiale. Et c'est..heu...surprenant, l'arrivée en mode schmup vertical, puis horizontal, puis les ennemis qui te tournent autour et après hop config' BTA avec les petites boules roses tirées par les machines. Déroutant, mais sympa ( et pas trop dur, en normal: oui je suis nul en BTA alors c'est comme ça). Pas pu juger l'histoire pour l'instant mais j'aime bien les combats surtout contre les gros machins, vraiment impressionnants ( et c'était que le début): vraiment hâte de voir la suite.


Y a pas de honte à le commencer en normal bien au contraire, je suis nul aussi en BTA et le temps d'assimiler le mélange de gameplay il vaut vraiment mieux y aller en normal, sinon c'est la rage assurée sur ce jeu jeu. Le mode difficile porte très bien son nom, les bullets de schmup te 2-shot en général tant que tu n'as pas amélioré tes stats. 

Mais même en étant pas doué, j'ai pu le finir en difficile sans trop de difficulté une fois tout assimilé correctement alors que comme dit plus haut je suis une brele en BTA (jamais fini *Bayonneta* et j'ai du réussir deux *DMC* en difficulté normale sur la saga).

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était un passage difficile, en quoi? A part l'alien qui me lâche jamais, je peux pas mettre le nez dehors 2 mins.
> 
> En tout cas visuellement c'est super propre et ça rappelle bien Alien 1, masi c'est surtout d'un point de vue sonore que c'est très bien foutu.


Le souci, c'est que c'est un long passage sans sauvegarde où il faut explorer pas mal de pièces... pour une première rencontre avec l'alien, ca peut être compliqué puisqu'on découvre son comportement.

Sinon oui, le jeu est très fidèle au premier film, tu vas te régaler  :;):

----------


## Endymion

En effet, j'en suis à 5-6 morts...
En dernier j'ai réussi à activer le système d'évacuation de l'infirmerie, je passe sous un conduit.... j'avais pas vu la bave avec la pénombre et gyrophares.

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais tu as bien avancé du coup!
Je parlais vraiment du premier passage ou tu dois recuperer une trousse de soin.

Maintenant, c'est bon tu es rodé  :;):

----------


## Safo

*Master x Master*
Le Moba like de NC Soft.

Et bah c’est bien. Vraiment bien même.
Ca faisait longtemps que je n’avais pas touché à un MOBA (bien 2-3 ans) et n’étant pas grand fan du genre, je trouve que celui apporte un vrai vent de fraicheur dans le domaine.

Et ce tout simplement car ce que j’aime dans ce genre de jeu c’est me fritter contre des joueurs. Toute cette phase avec des mobs, le grind, le last hit etc. est chiante comme la pluie et inintéressante à mon gout.
Et du coup avec MxM et son arène 3v3 on passe outre cette phase vraiment pourrie pour se focaliser sur du joueurs contre joueurs. Et c’est bien !
Pareil pour le 5v5 bien que ce mode de jeu se rapproche déjà plus du Moba traditionnel. Mais encore une fois, la composante pve est vraiment light et ça se joue plus sur les objectifs de carte et le pvp. Bref, c’est top encore une fois.

Mon post est tout décousu mais bon … quelques mots sur le gameplay en lui-même. Celui-ci est très agréable et ce pour 3 raisons.
1-	Le déplacement zqsd permettant de tirer avec la souris tout en se déplaçant.
2-	Tout est une affaire de skillshot. Il n’y a quasi pas de compétence « clique-touché » si l’on peut dire.
3-	Le « MxM » qui permet à tout moment de switch entre deux masters (héros). Donc en gros il est possible de marier n’importe quel héro avec un autre et partir dans n’importe quel mode de jeu avec sa paire de gus. L’intérêt du coup c’est de trouver des combos et des synergies entre les deux héros et de « team play » tout seul (concept étrange mais l’idée est là).

Parlons en des héros d’ailleurs. Il y en a un paquet (pas compté) qui semblent tous vachement différent l’un de l’autre.
Ils sont rangés en plusieurs catégories (Tank, support, skirmisher, sharpshooter, assassin, summoner, nuker etc.) et ont tous un attribut (feu, terre ou eau) ayant forces et faiblesses face à un autre élément.

PVE
C’est tout con mais c’est sympa de partir en solo ou en coop sur une map pve (uniquement) et de souffler entre deux parties jcj.
Pour le moment c’est relativement facile mais il y a plein de niveaux de difficulté donc j’imagine que ca va devenir plus corsé par la suite.

F2P
L’aspect f2p est peu intrusif et similaire aux autres MOBA. A savoir que tout le jeu est accessible sans payer. Payer permet simplement de débloquer des héros plus directement (entre autre) là où c’est assez long de le faire « organiquement » (il est facile de débloquer une dizaine de masters en jouant ici et là au jeu. Les autres 20 autres (environ, je ne sais pas combien il y en a encore une fois) demandent un plus grand investissement.

----------


## FrousT

> *Master x Master*
> Le Moba like de NC Soft.


Jamais entendu parler  ::o:   ::o:  Je vais test tiens tu m'a donné envie. Par contre pourquoi ça ressemble à LoL visuellement ?  :Gerbe:   ::cry::

----------


## SuicideSnake

Vu comment Safo en parle, ça a pas vraiment l'air de ressembler à LoL.

----------


## FrousT

> Vu comment Safo en parle, ça a pas vraiment l'air de ressembler à LoL.


Je parle de la DA  ::):  






J'ai édité, t'es quasi chiant pour le coup  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'aime la clarté.  :Eclope:

----------


## Haelnak

Clarté et rigueur sont les maîtres-mots d'une vie saine et équilibrée. 
Ça, et un français de qualité (n'est-ce pas CptProut sale monstre informe).

----------


## FericJaggar

_"Avant donc que d’écrire apprenez à penser.
Selon que notre idée est plus ou moins obscure,
L’expression la suit, ou moins nette, ou plus pure.
Ce que l'on conçoit bien s’énonce clairement,
Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément."_
*Nicolas Boileau*, l'Art Poétique, chant 1

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ca manque d'un petit "Niquez vous" à la fin quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

> Vu comment Safo en parle, ça a pas vraiment l'air de ressembler à LoL.


La DA est assez colorée et du coup on peut y voir du lol mais au final le design est plus fin (persos tout autant que l'environnement) pour un rendu somme toute assez différent.

Niveau gameplay c'est franchement différent principalement via le déplacement zqsd, de par le combo de héro, l'itemisation (dont je n'ai pas parlé au dessus  ::ninja:: ) et surtout les modes de jeu proposés (je n'ai pas mis les pieds sur lol depuis bien 4 ans ceci dit).

EDIT: sinon niquez-vous.

----------


## Haelnak

> _"Avant donc que d’écrire apprenez à penser.
> Selon que notre idée est plus ou moins obscure,
> L’expression la suit, ou moins nette, ou plus pure.
> Ce que l'on conçoit bien s’énonce clairement,
> Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément."_
> *Nicolas Boileau*, l'Art Poétique, chant 1


 ::wub::

----------


## Blackogg

> _"Avant donc que d’écrire apprenez à penser.
> Selon que notre idée est plus ou moins obscure,
> L’expression la suit, ou moins nette, ou plus pure.
> Ce que l'on conçoit bien s’énonce clairement,
> Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément."_
> *Nicolas Boileau*, l'Art Poétique, chant 1


Le mec se la pète mais il est pas foutu de faire un haiku correct  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est de la poésie gauloise Môssieur, nous n'avons point besoin de vos chinoiseries !

----------


## Zalby

En ce moment, c'est *Batman : Arkham Knight* sur PC.

Ce jeu est vraiment excellent.
Contrairement à la sortie du jeu, e n'ai rencontré aucun bug depuis le début du jeu (j'en suis a plus de 10H de jeu), c'est fluide, c'est beau et aucun temps de chargement sur toute la map. J'aime beaucoup l'univers et l'intrigue, assez stressante par moment. Impressionnant le 

Spoiler Alert! 


passage où Oracle se suicide, je ne m'y attendais pas du tout  ::'(: 

.
Les passages avec la Batmobile sont cool, même si on y a recours un peu trop souvent je trouve.

Je dois être environ à la moitié pour le moment, sans les défis RA.
C'est le genre de jeu que j'ai envie de terminer à 100%.

----------


## FrousT

> C'est le genre de jeu que j'ai envie de terminer à 100%.


Si tu veux la VRAI fin tu sera obligé, et du coup bon courage parceque t'a pas fini, moi je suis aller voir la fin sur Youtube  ::ninja::

----------


## Zalby

J'imagine que c'est les éléments de l'homme mystère qui sont long et chiant ?

----------


## Zerger

*The End Is Nigh*  :Bave: 

Le nouveau SuperMeatBoy avec des niveaux connectés entre eux et plein de trucs à collecter et de secrets à trouver  :Bave:  Ca a presque des allures de metroid-like  ::siffle:: 

Edit: même pas une heure de jeu et déjà 190 morts  ::ninja::  Le jeu te rentre dedans direct !!

----------


## BaneRequiem

Après *Nier : Automata*, j'enchaîne sur le fameux *Hollow Knight*. Même pas une heure de jeu et je sens déjà que ça va me captiver. Ah, et on entrecoupera les sessions d'Hollow Knight par des parties de *The End is Nigh*, pour me faire des petits plaisirs masochistes (bon, c'est plus dur que SMB dès le début, mais j'ai pas encore ragé).

----------


## DeadFish

*Paladins*

Ça fonctionne.


Les mecs qui draftent n'importe quoi et jouent même pas les objectifs.


Le pool de 8 héros de base, dont 5 damage.


Moi qui joue comme une quiche.


Sylvine et Strelok les talibans.


- - - Updated - - -

*DmC*

Une cinématique toutes les 30 secondes, j'avais jamais vu ça. Même si on peut les gicler, c'est insupportable, on est en plein harcèlement visuel. Et j'aimerais qu'on m'explique un jour pourquoi ils foutent du crapahutage ou des séquences de plateformes bidons et mal gaulées dans ces jeux alors qu'on est là pour se foutre sur la tronche. Sinon c'est cool. C'est compliqué juste ce qu'il faut, les ennemis obligent à utiliser tout l'éventail de mouvements, il y a moyen de comboter avec swag, la caméra pète pas trop les plombs et j'aime bien la direction artistique. Je ferais juste un reproche : c'est beaucoup trop facile pour le moment. Le jeu balance qu'une poignée d'ennemis à la fois qui tombent tous trop rapidement, ce qui donne des bagarres vite expédiées (rarement plus de 2 minutes) alors qu'on a encore envie de casser des bouches.

----------


## applefield

Je joue pratiquement à des petits jeux indés.
Là c'est *War Of the Human tanks : Alter* (soit l'épisode 2 de la saga).

C'est un jeu de guerre/stratégie en temps réel. Je connais peu de jeux de ce genre donc je pourrai pas comparer niveau gameplay.
Après c'est pas mal si on cherche un petit jeu sans se prendre la tête. Le synopsis donne vite le ton : la guerre fait rage entre  le Royaume du Japon et l'Empire du Japon (si si en anglais). Les 2 puissances ont développé des tanks en forme d'humains (des filles chibi en fait).
Faut aimer l'humour con typique des animes et se taper pas mal de texte en anglais. Petit up pour les musiques.

Là, ma critique concernait le 1.
Le 2, c'est pratiquement pareil saut qu'on a une histoire annexe qui représente en fait 80-90% du jeu, rendant le jeu encore plus technique et dur.

----------


## Supergounou

*The End is Nigh*, et c'est génial. Enfin un digne successeur à MeatBoy!  ::):

----------


## LaitLucratif

Idem, *The End Is Nigh*, et j'adore. Aussi bien côté mécanismes et principes que côté ambiance, je le préfère à Super Meat Boy, même si c'en est clairement le successeur.
Bon déjà, j'aimais pas Baranowsky (ses musiques font trop "jeux-vidéo" gratuitement, si ça a du sens), donc content qu'il soit pas là. J'avais adoré l'OST de Ridiculon pour Binding of Isaac, qui au moins respectait vraiment l'ambiance du jeu. En revanche ils avaient fait de la merde sur Super Meat Boy donc y'avait un risque potentiel. Au final ça va. Bon, c'est pas leurs compos mais des reprises de zik classique), mais certaines adaptations déchirent et collent bien au jeu.
Le côté ouvert avec succession fluide entre tableaux je préfère largement ça à la sélection de niveau d'un Meat Boy. La narration est bien plus en retrait aussi, pas de cut-scenes à chaque fin d'environnement ni vraiment d'autres persos.  :Bave:  Ça laisse vraiment parler les environnements. Il y a quelques cadavres par terre qui disent deux-trois phrases, c'est amplement suffisant. Ah par contre, pas de combats de boss (du moins là où j'en suis).

----------


## Whiskey

Je decouvre pour ma part la collection megaman 1, c'est moche mais assez addictif  ::P: 

(Bon aussi The end is nigh, bien sympa quand on est bourré  ::P:  )

----------


## Blackogg

Je joue à Spec Ops: The Line.

Et j'ai presque envie de vous laisser faire les commentaires vous-mêmes, vous y arrivez bien en général  :Mellow2: .



Spoiler Alert! 



Gameplay de TPS-cover banal (du genre où toute action autre que le camping est pénalisée), avec toutes les tares du genre. Histoire peut-être un peu moins con que la moyenne, mais ça rattrape pas le truc, faut pas déconner. Grenades collantes particulièrement émotives. 6/10 là où j'en suis.

----------


## Chan

*Swat 4*.

Pour le moment j'adore. Je suis dans des bureaux (Red library) à débusquer du p'tit con de preneur d'otages, c'est magique. 
A la deuxième mission dans la maison, j'ai cru à un bug et le jeu a failli faire un salto vers la corbeille. Une civile ne voulait pas répondre aux sommations ("fous toi à terre connasse et lève les mains." ),  pourtant je suis quelqu'un de gentil. Du coup je relançais la mission... Au bout de la 4ème fois (après lui avoir tiré dans la plupart des parties du corps.),  j'ai eu l'idée d'utiliser ma gazeuse au poivre... Et bah ça fonctionne ! J'étais content, pas elle. 
Dorénavant je l'utilise pour les récalcitrants mais j'innove aussi avec le tazer, ça fait toujours plaisir  ::): 

Mise à part ma mésaventure, c'est un plaisir de donner des ordres assez complet quand même. La gestion des deux équipes, la vue de chaque coéquipier en temps réel + le snipe c'est  ::love:: .
Les sensations sont très bonnes que ce soit le feeling des armes ou l'ambiance sonore, c'est du haut niveau.
Il y a du challenge parce que réussir à sortir tout le monde sans buter un seul mec, c'est chaud. D'ailleurs j'adore les types qui se mettent à terre en posant doucement leur arme pour en sortir une autre derrière,  'Culé !

*Underrail* :

J'ai à peine commencé,  deux heures (j'ai donné les tissus de rats a la scientifique et je suis ressorti.)
Je sens que je vais devoir recommencer, j'ai rien mis dans les pouvoirs psy, enfin si, juste 3 points dans les 3. Les espèces de cafards bleus sont insensibles aux carreaux et j'ai rien d'autre comme arme. Je sens que le jeu m'oblige à les utiliser ces cons de pouvoirs.
A part ça il a l'air sympa mais l'écriture est vraiment minuscule, j'en ai les yeux qui saignent. J'ai opté pour les oddities pour gagner des niveaux,  en gros je gagne que dalle en combattant mais c'est e' trouvant des objets spéciaux et en accomplissant certaines quêtes.

----------


## Cannes

> Je joue à Spec Ops: The Line.
> 
> Et j'ai presque envie de vous laisser faire les commentaires vous-mêmes, vous y arrivez bien en général .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


J'espère que tu progresseras vite parce que la note est pas du tout représentative  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

> *Underrail* :
> Je sens que le jeu m'oblige à les utiliser ces cons de pouvoirs.


Ne cède pas a la facilité, investi dans des coktails molotov ou prend un flingue d'appoint avec des balles perforantes

----------


## Blackogg

> J'espère que tu progresseras vite parce que la note est pas du tout représentative


J'en suis au chapitre 10.

----------


## Cannes

Le 14ème chapitre m'a bien fait souffrir parce que il est DUUUUR (même en easy w,w). Bonne chance du coup d:

----------


## FericJaggar

C'est dommage que tu ne sois pas plus sensible à Spec Ops. Tu as vraiment fait attention aux couleurs et la façon dont elles sont utilisées pour enrichir l'histoire ? Quant aux sons, je te conseille de faire bien attention aux sons des cloches... J'espère au moins que tu joues en FUBAR, c'est la façon dont le jeu est censé être joué à la base d'après les développeurs.

----------


## Chan

> Ne cède pas a la facilité, investi dans des coktails molotov ou prend un flingue d'appoint avec des balles perforantes


Si tu me confirmes que l'on peut le faire sans investir dans les psy, je ne recommences pas. J'ai peur en fait d'être bloqué à cause d'un mauvais build, c'est juste ça. Je veux me la jouer à la Fallout, qu'avec mes guns justement.

----------


## Zerger

Dieu-Sama va hurler, mais non, les pouvoirs psy ne sont pas obligatoires. Les beetles sont assez relous car plutot resistants (mais ils devoilent leur cerveau des qu'ils utilisent leur pouvoir psy) pour des premiers mobs, mais au pire tu fais le plein de soins et ca passera. Et n'oublie de leur coller au cul, ils n'aiment pas ca.

De maniere generale, les combats peuvent paraitre difficiles mais souvent, c'est a cause d'un équipement insuffisant ou une zone trop dangereuse qu'il vaut mieux faire plus tard. La tune s'accumule assez vite, donc fais-toi plaisir chez les marchands. Meme des conneries comme les fusées ećlairantes peuvent etre tres utiles en combat.

----------


## Chan

Ok merci des conseils, pour la thune je suis loin des prix demandés là. 
J'ai tenté les docks, j'ai refusé de payer le droit de passage, pour le fun., me suis fais désintégrer.  :tired:

----------


## Catel

*Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed*

Le contenu (en armes) n'est pas énorme, les tracés parfois moyens, la sensation de vitesse pas fabuleuse (mais bon Mario Kart non plus)... mais le gros atout du jeu, ce sont ses décors, tirés de plein de jeux Sega (Sonic, Samba de Amigo, Nights, Golden Axe, etc) : ils sont vraiment superbes et confèrent au titre une vraie ambiance de parc à thème !

----------


## Anonyme220825

Ce soir, j'ai envie de regarder *Metro: Last Light*, mais comme il dure 9 heures 30, je vais le mater en deux fois.

----------


## Astasloth

Bon, je suis en train de jouer à *The floor is jelly*.
Il s'agit d'un petit jeu de plateformes dans lequel on doit faire rebondir un petit personnage sur le sol en gelée pour atteindre la fenêtre de sortie du niveau. Il y a visiblement des "mondes" différents auxquels on accède par des ascenseurs et qui ont tous une particularité de gameplay, d'après le peu que j'ai pu en voir (un bouton pour faire tourner l'écran, un niveau où on se sert de l'eau pour passer des obstacles, des fleurs qui servent de trampoline, ...).
Le fait est que c'est très joli et que j'ai eu le jeu à très vil prix durant les soldes (des années qu'il est sorti).
Mais il a un gros problème.
En tout cas un problème qui me fait ch***.
On ne peut pas jouer à la manette... J'ai essayé de la brancher dès le lancement du jeu parce que, pour moi, un jeu de plateforme ça ne se conçoit qu'à la manette. Mais non. Impossible de jouer avec celle-ci. Et en regardant sur le net, je me suis rendu compte que c'était tout à fait normal : le jeu n'est pas conçu pour qu'on puisse y jouer à la manette.
Bref, du coup, j'aime bien le jeu, mais je suis obligée de m'arrêter tous les 4 ou 5 tableaux parce que ça m'énerve de devoir recommencer plusieurs fois un niveau dont j'ai compris les mécanismes, mais où je n'arrive pas à réaliser le parcours parce que je suis obligée de jouer au clavier à un jeu de plateformes. Sachant qu'en plus je suis quelqu'un d'assez doué pour ce genre de jeu normalement. Mais avec une manette en main quoi.

Il va falloir que je m'accroche pour qu'il ne passe pas par la fenêtre à cause de ce défaut.

----------


## Supergounou

> *The floor is jelly*.


L'OST par DisasterPeace  ::wub:: 

J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, malgré son aspect un peu "jeu flash". Bizarre ton histoire de manette par contre, j'ai pas souvenir de ça. Si vraiment ça te saoul, reste la solution cheap Joy2Key  :;):

----------


## Astasloth

Bah, c'est pas bizarre. Le jeu ne supporte pas les manettes, sauf à installer un truc du genre Joy2key. C'est quand même un peu une erreur de gameplay parce qu'un jeu de plateformes au clavier, c'est pas la panacée.
M'enfin, ça va, je m'accroche parce que le jeu est sympa. En plus d'être un jeu de plateformes, il fait un peu puzzlegame aussi quand tu dois trouver comment passer certains endroits, et c'est assez plaisant.
Si vraiment je n'arrive plus à avancer à cause de la maniabilité au clavier, j'installerai le logiciel cité, mais j'avoue que c'est un peu chiant quand même de devoir le faire alors que je ne m'en servirai plus jamais après.

----------


## esprex

*Escape from Tarkov*

Toujours en alpha (closed beta prévue pour ce mois-ci), il continue d'évoluer semaines après semaines et on commence à avoir quelque chose de franchement sympa.
L'objectif est simple, il y a plusieurs maps qui sont des "raid" dont le but est de loot un maximum d'objets/armes/accessoires/soins... et s'échapper de la zone avec son butin pour le mettre en sécurité afin de l'utiliser pour plus tard ou le vendre à des marchands (ou encore faire du troque). On peut loot dans des caisses type caisses de mun., dans des armoires, des casiers... ou sur des cadavres encore chauds. Pour nous mettre des bâtons dans les roues il y a des SCAV qui peuvent être gérés par des IA et des joueurs qui font office de "milice" du coin, ainsi que les BEAR et USEC qui sont des factions concurrentes. On choisi sa faction dès le début et elles ont chacune des avantages. Pour le moment tout le monde s'entretue (sauf quelque exceptions), mais il faut savoir qu'un système de réputation est prévu, si tu tues des copains de ta faction tu auras un malus auprès des marchands qui servent évidemment à acheter/vendre du matos.

Au niveau des armes c'est très simple, c'est à des années lumières de tout ce qui a été fait jusqu'à présent. La personnalisation est affolante on peut tout faire et il y a une TONNE d'accessoire (qui ont d'ailleurs un comportement identique à la réalité, notemment les viseurs qui sont bandants à utiliser), les sons/sensations sont top malgré un recoil trop peu présent sur certaines armes, la balistique est très poussée il y a notemment la gestion de la perforation et des ricochets (et donc un paquet de munitions différentes avec des caractéristiques qui leur sont propre).
Ceux qui veulent du gunporn vont être servis.

Les déplacements sont complets, il y a plusieurs vitesses de marche et plusieurs postures intermédiaires entre debout et accroupi. On peut par exemple fléchir les jambes et avancer au ralenti pour être silencieux, se lever/baisser pour être pile poil au niveau d'une ouverture du genre un trou dans la tôle... un petit peu comme arma mais encore plus précis.

Au niveau de la santé c'est également très complet, chaque partie du corps a sa propre jauge de santé et son état, par exemple on peut perdre l'usage d'une jambe si elle a prit trop de dégâts, avoir une hémorragie au niveau du torse... Bien entendu, il existe des soins pour chaque type de blessure, un bandage servira à stopper une hémorragie mais ne soignera pas, un pack de soin soignera mais ne stoppera pas une hémorragie... En revanche si ta jambe est vraiment foutue, tu ne pourras pas la soigner mais tu pourras utiliser de l'adrénaline pour te barrer en vitesse.

C'est vraiment un FPS hardcore complet à la mode russkov, la moindre erreur ne pardonne pas et il faut constamment réfléchir à ce que l'on fait. Que ce soit sur le choix du stuff avant de commencer un raid sachant que si tu meurs, tu perds tout, ou décider si on reste encore un peu dans la partie pour se gaver de loot ou jouer la sécurité et se barrer avant que ça devienne trop tendu. Le rythme est très lent, il faut être en permanence sur le qui vive et tendre l'oreille pour déceler le moindre bruit de pas aux alentours. Les IA sont un peu connes en général mais peuvent aussi te mettre un gros 180 one shot, donc méfiance, on engage pas un gunfight si on est pas sûr de le gagner et SURTOUT si on est pas sûr de pouvoir se mettre en sécurité  car les IA ou les joueurs vont te traquer dès qu'ils vont entendre les tirs. D'autant plus que le loot prend du temps, il faut fouiller chaque élément (veste, sac, poches), voir examiner des objets si on ne les connait pas, donc il vaut mieux éviter d'abattre quelqu'un en plein milieu de nulle part. Il y a un aspect tactique/stratégique très très important.

Très gros potentiel pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de jeu, il est encore en plein développement mais il y a déjà de quoi faire. Les parties sont très stressantes et quand on s'extrait ou quand on meurt on a envie que d'une chose, y retourner et faire mieux.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah, c'est pas bizarre. Le jeu ne supporte pas les manettes, sauf à installer un truc du genre Joy2key.


Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je ne me souvienne pas d'avoir fait le jeu au clavier. D'ailleurs, en faisant des recherches sur internet, j'ai cru remarquer que seul le pad X360 est en cause (ton cas?), et que les devs s'étaient penchés sur la question en vain. Il semble qu'une solution soit de brancher le pad, lancer le jeu, le débrancher puis rebrancher. Sinon, t'as pas une autre manette pour faire le test?

----------


## Haelnak

> *Escape from Tarkov*
> 
> tl;dr :


Bah merde, ça fait super envie.
Dire que, lors de son annonce, ça puait le vaporware.  ::o:

----------


## Clear_strelok

A noter que ce sont des fans et pour certains anciens moddeurs de Stalker qui font le jeu, donc ils connaissent bien leur sujet. Reste la crainte d'un développement qui pourrait s'éparpiller au lieu de se concentrer sur l'essentiel, (Si ils trouvent pas des enjeux clairs pour enrober le gameplay ça va vite tourner en rond) mais clairement ça promet beaucoup.

----------


## esprex

> (Si ils trouvent pas des enjeux clairs pour enrober le gameplay ça va vite tourner en rond)


C'est très clairement le point noir que j'ai oublié d'évoquer, pour le moment ça reste assez flou à ce niveau et même de leur côté j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils savent exactement où aller (la notion d'openworld revient souvent). En l'état c'est déjà intéressant, mais il faut clairement plus de profondeur (dans le gameplay et les enjeux) pour qu'il soit vraiment intéressant sur une longue durée.

----------


## schouffy

ça a l'air trop cool oui, ça fait longtemps qu'il me fait de l'oeil mais l'early access me fait peur, je trouve déjà ça pas glorieux dans PUBG (et Rainbow Six Siege  ::ninja:: ).
Ils sont combien à bosser dessus ? Y'a une année de sortie de prévue ?

----------


## esprex

Ce n'est pas fixé, peut être fin 2017/début 2018.

----------


## Astasloth

> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je ne me souvienne pas d'avoir fait le jeu au clavier. D'ailleurs, en faisant des recherches sur internet, j'ai cru remarquer que seul le pad X360 est en cause (ton cas?), et que les devs s'étaient penchés sur la question en vain. Il semble qu'une solution soit de brancher le pad, lancer le jeu, le débrancher puis rebrancher. Sinon, t'as pas une autre manette pour faire le test?


J'ai un pad ps4...  ::lol:: 
J'ai jamais eu de pad Xbox. Je ne les aime pas.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ben du coup, désolé de ne pas pouvoir plus t'aider  ::unsure::

----------


## Astasloth

C'est pas grave, c'est gentil d'avoir essayé  :;):

----------


## Brienne

J'ai sorti XCOM du congélateur, où il attendait depuis 2 ans. Je me suis lancé il y a quelques jours.

Je joue à *XCOM Ennemy Unknown*, stock, sans aucune option de gameplay. Je basculerai ensuite sur Long war, qui semble incontournable.
-1ère partie, je me focalise sur la science. Ca coince, je n'ai pas assez d'ingénieurs pour construire ma base.
-2è partie, je fais donc TROP d'ingénieurs et je n'ai pas de sous.
-3è partie, en cours. J'ai peut-être trouvé un point d'équilibre vaguement satisfaisant entre ingénierie, science et argent et j'ai compris l'importance des satellites, de la partie "guerre aérienne". Jusque là, je croyais que c'était un truc de gameplay périphérique et en fait c'est déterminant (même si je passe surtout mon temps à gérer les combats et mes soldats, ce qui m'a fait venir).

Pour l'instant, je m'amuse comme un gamin. Je fais des erreurs de builds de soladat, mais ça reste à peu près cohérent.
J'ai senti que ma partie "commençait" quand mon escouade a accueilli le 6è perso et que les progrès en science élargissaient la liste du matos. Les combats prennent une nouvelle dimension et je m'éclate ^^

Je ne sais pas si on se lasse vite. Cependant, les options de gameplay semblent intéressantes. Et puis Long War m'attend.
J'essaierai peut-être plus tard XCOM 2 et Xenonauts (qu'on trouve en promo à vil prix). J'y retourne.

----------


## Dicsaw

Battlegrounds
C'est de mieux en mieux, l'optimisation commence à ressembler à quelque chose, les serveurs chient beaucoup moins dans la colle, les maj sont constantes. Gros coup de cœur de cette année.

Arms
J'avais testé la beta et c'était injouable... parce que je tenais mal les joycons.  ::XD::  Maintenant plus j'y joue plus je le trouve excellent. Les parties s'enchainent vite (merci le meilleur système de matchmaking du monde). Je suis pas trop jeu de combat mais la quand le niveau des joueurs est élevé ça ressemble plus à un jeu de rythme, tout se joue avec l'enchainement des esquives et des attaques chargées. Y'a eu la première "grosse" maj qui ajoute un stage et un perso, donc pas de dlc payants apparemment.

Minecraft
Je replonge totalement après des années d'abstinence. Entre le jeu de base déjà très complet et intéressant, le online, les mods... dans un siècle ce jeu sera toujours la.  :Emo:

----------


## Gloppy

> J'ai sorti XCOM du congélateur, où il attendait depuis 2 ans. Je me suis lancé il y a quelques jours.
> [...]
> Je ne sais pas si on se lasse vite. Cependant, les options de gameplay semblent intéressantes. Et puis Long War m'attend.
> J'essaierai peut-être plus tard XCOM 2 et Xenonauts (qu'on trouve en promo à vil prix). J'y retourne.


Ah, comme je t'envie, ça me rappelle de bons souvenirs. Tu joues dans un niveau de difficulté élevé pour avoir été obligé de recommencer ta partie ? Je n'ai pas eu le souvenir de ce genre de soucis... (mais peut-être ai-je eu de la chance).

A mon avis, XCOM 2 est encore meilleur que son prédécesseur. Mais ça reste une bonne idée de les faire dans l'ordre. 
_Good luck, commander!_

----------


## Brienne

J'ai recommencé mes 2 premières parties parce que dès le début il y avait d'évidents problèmes dans ma gestion des ressources.
1ère partie, focus science. Et très vite, je n'arrive pas à produire ce que débloquaient mes gars du labo. Et je ne parle pas que des satellites.
Dans la 2è, à l'inverse j'ai focalisé sur les ingénieurs mais me suis rapidement retrouvé à court de sous.
Et il m'a fallu ces 2 parties pour comprendre les contraintes et intérêts des satellites/chasseurs. Par exemple, je ne réagissais pas vraiment quand un pays basculait en panique^^
Je découvre par moi-même, et je fouine sur le web quand j'ai des questions très précises.

Ma 3è partie semble bien avancer. 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'en suis dans la base ET. Tout est sous contrôle. Enfin je crois^^



Les trucs qui agacent:
-La carrière aléatoire décrochée par les rookies. J'ai 2 snipers, j'en aimerais un 3è en backup.
-Le RNG !! Exemples:
Un floater qui débarque au milieu de 3 gars en overwatch. Ca canarde dans tous les sens et... rien, pas un impact. Pas un !! Aaaaahhhh !!!  :Facepalm: 
2 tirs successifs sur une cible juste à côté, à découvert _(92 et 96% de chance de toucher, je m'en souviens encore tu vois -> 3.2 chance sur MILLE de rater les deux)_ : rien  :Emo: 


Enfin, que des trucs mineurs.
Je joue en touriste, sans Iron Man. Et je m'amuse bien :]

----------


## La Chouette

> -Le RNG !! Exemples:
> Un floater qui débarque au milieu de 3 gars en overwatch. Ca canarde dans tous les sens et... rien, pas un impact. Pas un !! Aaaaahhhh !!! 
> 2 tirs successifs sur une cible juste à côté, à découvert _(92 et 96% de chance de toucher, je m'en souviens encore tu vois -> 3.2 chance sur MILLE de rater les deux)_ : rien


C'est ça qui m'a fait arrêter XCOM 2 après seulement quelques missions. Je suis sur la bon sang de case adjacente à un alien, 98% de chances de toucher, j'ai dû recharger la partie 3 fois pour y arriver. Et ça arrive fréquemment, ce genre de situation. Et perdre un mec à cause d'un alien parce qu'il a pu passer malgré toutes tes mesures de sécurité, c'est chiant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut pas oublier que des fois c'est ton mec qui est "sauvé" par la RNG.

----------


## pikkpi

> Bon, je suis en train de jouer à *The floor is jelly*.
> Il s'agit d'un petit jeu de plateformes dans lequel on doit faire rebondir un petit personnage sur le sol en gelée pour atteindre la fenêtre de sortie du niveau. Il y a visiblement des "mondes" différents auxquels on accède par des ascenseurs et qui ont tous une particularité de gameplay, d'après le peu que j'ai pu en voir (un bouton pour faire tourner l'écran, un niveau où on se sert de l'eau pour passer des obstacles, des fleurs qui servent de trampoline, ...).
> Le fait est que c'est très joli et que j'ai eu le jeu à très vil prix durant les soldes (des années qu'il est sorti).
> Mais il a un gros problème.
> En tout cas un problème qui me fait ch***.
> On ne peut pas jouer à la manette... J'ai essayé de la brancher dès le lancement du jeu parce que, pour moi, un jeu de plateforme ça ne se conçoit qu'à la manette. Mais non. Impossible de jouer avec celle-ci. Et en regardant sur le net, je me suis rendu compte que c'était tout à fait normal : le jeu n'est pas conçu pour qu'on puisse y jouer à la manette.
> Bref, du coup, j'aime bien le jeu, mais je suis obligée de m'arrêter tous les 4 ou 5 tableaux parce que ça m'énerve de devoir recommencer plusieurs fois un niveau dont j'ai compris les mécanismes, mais où je n'arrive pas à réaliser le parcours parce que je suis obligée de jouer au clavier à un jeu de plateformes. Sachant qu'en plus je suis quelqu'un d'assez doué pour ce genre de jeu normalement. Mais avec une manette en main quoi.
> 
> Il va falloir que je m'accroche pour qu'il ne passe pas par la fenêtre à cause de ce défaut.


Tu as essayé dans les configs de pad "proposées" par la communauté ? Via la "nouvelle" interface de personnalisation des contrôleurs ?

----------


## Brienne

> Faut pas oublier que des fois c'est ton mec qui est "sauvé" par la RNG.


Certes, mais pour ma défense, je joue très sécure. Je progresse "en tiroir", je laisse toujours des gars en overwatch (je garde une action pour qu'ils puissent tirer sur une cible qui apparait après mon tour) et mes éclaireurs s'avancent quand ils ont une couverture (et servent à déclencher les overwatchs en découvrant des adversaires). 
Bref, je ne joue pas "yolo". Le RNG adverse fait que parfois je me prends des tirs improbables de loin, la cible peut alors se cacher voire recevoir l'aide du medic.
Je ne crois pas être très avancé dans l'intrigue. Il y a peut-être des situations très délicates à venir. Mais à part un type de mission "rescue" où il faut se bouger, je n'ai jamais été débordé et mes gars sont bien équipés.
_Edit: Ca y est, je suis débordééééé_
Enfin, je ne joue pas en Iron Man. "A la papa", si t'as un truc ahurissant, tu peux toujours recharger. J'imagine la rage de ceux qui perdent leur chouchou en mode Iron Man.  :ouaiouai: 


*******
Je parlais de *Xenonauts* plus haut.
Quelqu'un a t il pratiqué ? C'est de la bonne ?

----------


## Cannes

En ce moment je joue à Dying Light en coop !

Ben c'est plutôt rigolo et a part les quelques compétitions en coop pas grand chose change mais ça rends pas la chose nul pour autant. En terme de lag sur le mode online il y en a pas trop (mais par contre il y a beaucoup + de lags en coop sur le dlc The Following..) Tuer du zombie en coop et grimper aux toits à son charme et on s'amuse principalement à se foutre de la gueule de l'histoire.

----------


## Catel

*Duck Tales*.

Je l'aurais fini depuis longtemps sans ces FREEZES qui bloquent complètement le jeu.  :Facepalm:  Jamais sérieusement patché évidemment.

----------


## Euklif

> Faut pas oublier que des fois c'est ton mec qui est "sauvé" par la RNG.


Je ne connais pas le jeu mais c'est surement le reproche que je lui vois le plus souvent adressé. Et c'est quelque chose qui ne choque presque jamais (j'ai aucun exemple en tête en fait) chez la concurrence... J'ai jamais sauté le pas à cause de ça -ça me rebute trop- mais j'me demande quand même... Elle est à ce point daubée cette rng?

----------


## Meuhoua

Non. Juste que c’est de la rng, comme d'hab dans le genre quand ça se passe bien (la majorité du temps, à part si tu tente du -70% en boucle) c’est cool mais quand tu la prends dans la gueule tu vois plus que ça.  ::P:

----------


## La Chouette

> Non. Juste que c’est de la rng, comme d'hab dans le genre quand ça se passe bien (la majorité du temps, à part si tu tente du -70% en boucle) c’est cool mais quand tu la prends dans la gueule tu vois plus que ça.


C'est surtout que les pourcentages sont complètement bidons. Même en ne tirant que quand t'es à plus de 90% de chances de toucher, tu foires la moitié du temps.

----------


## ShotMaster

Non.

----------


## Meuhoua

> C'est surtout que les pourcentages sont complètement bidons. Même en ne tirant que quand t'es à plus de 90% de chances de toucher, tu foires la moitié du temps.


Bah non, juste t'as 10% de chance de foirer et t'as pas de bol des fois ; et "des fois", ça peut être souvent.
Pas plus tard que ce matin en jouant à Blood Bowl, j'ai "réussi" à enchainer "1" trois fois de suite (youpi, une relance grillé pour rien et 2 turnover consécutif sur 1ere action du tour), au dé6 c’est relativement improbable mais absolument pas impossible.
Bref, la statistique du hasard, si c'était si simple, il y aurait des gagnant du loto partout.

----------


## Supergounou

Tout à fait d'accord avec Meuhoua, c'est comme les joueurs qui se plaignent que Darkest Dungeon c'est vilain avec eux. Ben non les gars, révisez vos maths, 50% ça veut dire 1 chance sur 2. Et c'est là l'interet du jeu, comme au poker: c'est pas parce qu'on a 90% de chance d'obtenir au carré d'as qu'il faut mettre tapis.

----------


## hisvin

Il n'empêche que c'est terriblement frustrant. 
A ce niveau, le pourcentage indiqué est-il la vraie valeur?

----------


## Supergounou

En tous cas ce serait complètement débile de la part des devs de truquer la valeur. D'autant que j'aurais vraiment du mal à comprendre pourquoi ils feraient ça, surtout dans un jeu "grand public" comme XCOM.

----------


## Euklif

> Non. Juste que c’est de la rng, comme d'hab dans le genre quand ça se passe bien (la majorité du temps, à part si tu tente du -70% en boucle) c’est cool mais quand tu la prends dans la gueule tu vois plus que ça.


Ben c'est bien parce que le reproche n'apparait que peu partout ailleurs que je me pose la question. Xcom, presque personne ne peu parler du jeu sans qu'un débat sur la rng "foiré" apparaisse. Darkest Donjon, pour reprendre un exemple cité précédemment, il est souvent considéré comme dur. Mais pas comme injuste.

----------


## Supergounou

> Darkest Donjon, pour reprendre un exemple cité précédemment, il est souvent considéré comme dur. Mais pas comme injuste.


C'est pourtant quelque chose que j'ai trèèèèès souvent lu ici.

----------


## Gloppy

> Je ne connais pas le jeu mais c'est surement le reproche que je lui vois le plus souvent adressé. Et c'est quelque chose qui ne choque presque jamais (j'ai aucun exemple en tête en fait) chez la concurrence... J'ai jamais sauté le pas à cause de ça -ça me rebute trop- mais j'me demande quand même... Elle est à ce point daubée cette rng?


Je te donne mon avis : à force de lire des témoignages sur ces nombres aléatoires super fourbes dans *XCOM*, j'avais moi aussi des doutes. J'ai donc commencé par jouer en mode Normal, ce qui veut dire que tu peux revenir en arrière si tu joues vraiment de malchance. Je m'attendais à me faire "démonter" par le jeu, mais en fait non. J'ai même fini par passer en mode difficile au troisième tiers (et peut-être suis-je repassé en Normal à la toute fin). 
Même chose sur *XCOM 2*, où j'ai fait le jeu en mode mix Normal/Difficile. 
Bien sûr on crise parfois parce qu'un tir raté fait foirer notre super plan mais à mon avis ça fait aussi partie du fun particulier de ce jeu. 
(Evidemment, si tu joues en Iron Man, ça doit franchement se corser... Mais c'est un choix, ce n'est pas imposé.)

Ma courte expérience avec *Darkest Dungeon* (à l'époque de l'Early Access) était bien plus dure/impitoyable que celle que j'ai connue sur XCOM.

----------


## Meuhoua

Le truc avec Darkest c’est que du fait du type de jeu (dungeon crawler) c’est bien plus létal, une grosse malchance ou un tryhard foireux peut mener à un teamwipe sec et sauvage très vite sans avoir beaucoup de possibilité de limiter la casse. 
XCOM c’est du tactical, t'as de suite plus de contrôle pour pondérer la lose, du coup les teamwipe sont plus rare et surtout plus compliqué à se mettre en place, y'a toujours moyen de jouer sur le terrain ou autre pour retourner la situation ou au moins fuir.

----------


## La Chouette

> Je te donne mon avis : à force de lire des témoignages sur ces nombres aléatoires super fourbes dans *XCOM*, j'avais moi aussi des doutes. J'ai donc commencé par jouer en mode Normal, ce qui veut dire que tu peux revenir en arrière si tu joues vraiment de malchance. Je m'attendais à me faire "démonter" par le jeu, mais en fait non. J'ai même fini par passer en mode difficile au troisième tiers (et peut-être suis-je repassé en Normal à la toute fin). 
> Même chose sur *XCOM 2*, où j'ai fait le jeu en mode mix Normal/Difficile. 
> Bien sûr on crise parfois parce qu'un tir raté fait foirer notre super plan mais à mon avis ça fait aussi partie du fun particulier de ce jeu. 
> (Evidemment, si tu joues en Iron Man, ça doit franchement se corser... Mais c'est un choix, ce n'est pas imposé.)
> 
> Ma courte expérience avec *Darkest Dungeon* (à l'époque de l'Early Access) était bien plus dure/impitoyable que celle que j'ai connue sur XCOM.


Mouais, j'dois juste avoir la poisse, comme d'habitude, dans ce cas. J'aime bien les probabilités, mais elles ne m'aiment pas. Je peux garantir que sur les 3 premières missions (j'ai arrêté après ça), j'ai foiré la moitié de mes tirs (à 5% près) alors que la majorité était à plus de 90% (et jamais en dessous de 70).

----------


## Haelnak

> Battlegrounds
> C'est de mieux en mieux, l'optimisation commence à ressembler à quelque chose, les serveurs chient beaucoup moins dans la colle, les maj sont constantes. Gros coup de cœur de cette année.
> 
> Minecraft
> Je replonge totalement après des années d'abstinence. Entre le jeu de base déjà très complet et intéressant, le online, les mods... dans un siècle ce jeu sera toujours la.


Mais mais, c'est que tu n'as pas que des goûts à chier.  ::o:

----------


## Dicsaw

Et Battlegrounds c'est toujours un sous-Rust ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon pour Minecraft ça devient grave, j'ai installé ce truc, la génération procédurale marche tellement bien que j'ai simplement envie de cartographier des maps.

----------


## ducon

This is the end, my friend.

----------

